# [Official] Corsair Carbide Air 540 Owner's Club +Gallery



## jameyscott

*Corsair Carbide Air 540 Owner's Club +Gallery*

*Official Website*

http://www.corsair.com/en/pc-cases/carbide-series-pc-case/carbide-series-air-540-high-airflow-atx-cube-case.html

*Specifications*
*Material*: Steel and Plastic
*Motherboard*: ATX, EATX, Micro ATX, Mini ITX
*Drive Bay's*: (x2) 5.25" tool-free
(x2) 3.5"/2.5" tool-free Drive Caddies (Hot Swap)
(x4) 2.5" tool-free SSD cage
*Cooling*: (x2) AF140L 140mm Intake fans
(x1) AF140L 140mm Exhaust fan
*Expansion Slots*: 8
*Front I/O Port*: (x2) USB 3.0
(x1) Headphone
(x1) Mic
*Form Factor* Mid-tower
*Power Supply*: ATX
*Dimension*: 415mm x 332mm x 458mm

Reviews!



Spoiler: Warning: Written



AndandTech
Guru3D
bit-tech





Spoiler: Warning: Video



























So, you want to know what fits in this case, don't ya? Well, I'm here to help.



Spoiler: Warning: My personal experience



I've been able to fit a UT60 240MM and 360MM radiator with a little bit of modding (slight move of the screw holes for the 240 up top) with an X79 board (higher VRM height than the back IO) with 11 inch graphic cards. Granted everything is close and barely fits together and there is a certain way to take everything out otherwise you'll be damaging hardware, but it works! All in the namesake of pushing limits!







Spoiler: Warning: AIOs



I've also used a H110 which works perfectly fine, but you will not be able to do push pull because it will hit the motherboard's VRMs/RAM. An h100i or H105 will work just fine in P/P and you will not have any issue as far as that goes (with most motherboards)
This goes for all other AIOs as well. Any 240mm AIO will work just fine in P/P and all 280mm radiators will fit with no modding. (As of updating this post) In the future, we may see thicker AIOs (like the H105) and things may become incompatible, but I will keep this updated as time goes on.





Spoiler: Warning:Custom Loop



Pretty much any 240mm and 360mm radiator will work in this case, but it all depends on whether or not you are willing to mod a bit like I did, and the length of your graphics card(s). If you have graphics cards over 11 inches, 60mm radiators will not be possible. I would also like to mention that you will most likely have to have the fans between the grill and the actual chassis. There is just enough room for 25mm fans, and at this time I know of no fans of this standard size that are incompatible.



You will have to do a bit of research, or just post in this thread on whether or not your hardware will fit. This guide is by no means an end all be all guide to what will fit. Running a 295x2? Well, that's a 12 inch card, you'll be looking at a thinner radiator with a beast of a cad like that. Please do a bit of research before asking though. Knowing the length of your components is very helpful in helping you decide the best hardware route for you!

Add yourself to the Owner's Club! Picture Verification still required!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1j_-igaViwsIqiGJ8695GbofHM4SRVvk8Fh_0fBxo_gc/pubhtml?widget=true&headers=false



Spoiler: Warning: Owner's List!



001. Qu1ckset - Build Log
002. newone757
003. K3v00
004. Gleniu - Build Log
005. STUNT1990
006. MarvinDessica
007. draterrojam
008. Paradigm84 - Build Log
009. Atokade
010. FFOX
011. criminal
012. Sturmangriff
013. hx-3
014. Scott-S6
015. sdbmod - Build Log
016. MaN227
017. simonmaltby
018. iplaybeats
019. white118
020. PhantomTaco
021. Dholby5150
022. trama09
023. friskiest
024. Rayleyne
025. bond32
026. PS13
027. L0nestar
028. KhaOSPhantom
029. Alymer24
030. anteante
031. Scott-S6
032. sobi1984
033. Ehpik
034. Zer0CoolX - Build Log
035. Interstate
036. michaelbrower
037. davidhumphrey
038. Franssen
039. rossb
040. aludwig01
041. Master__Shake
042. onereactor
043. Mike813
044. CurrentlyPissed
045. tomxlr8 - Build Log
046. sdcalihusker
047. xx9e02
048. nexusforce - Build Log
049. d3vour3r - Build Log
050. Tacoma
051. beachnerds
052. suwit hrc thai
053. Thomastasa
054. KooJM - Build Log
055. soul801
056. Diarrhea
057. Jek701
058. ALNAK1B
059. Microracer
060. jameyscott - Build Log
061. pcfoo - Build Log
062. Scorpion49
063. kingtink - Build Log
064. WuMyster
065. bhav
066. majorpaule
067. Tugz
068. StrykerLad
069. Eneemy
070. RDSGoku
071. Atto
072. DampMonkey
073. benfica101
074. nickolp
075. Piciato
076. lakopipo
077. killuchen
078. touki
079. HaDes55
080. aatje92
081. Dragon-Emperor
082. sWaY20
083. ikjadoon
084. SocksWthSandals
085. inedenimadam
086. hellr4isEr
087. bazzel001
088. johnnyw
089. Mr-Mechraven
090. red_x
091. strykerr1
092. tomxlr8
093. bronzodiriace
094. CITIPLAN
095. ervhamzz213
096. Kurio
097. ChrisB17
098. nakquada - Build Log
099. CyBorg807
100. T O R K I
101. Cotton
102. xNutella
103. gdaymate
104. aecker22
105. Nytesnypr
106. theilya
107. pac0tac0
108. TobbbeSWE
109. exiiXcherry
110. iARDAs
111. Nivacs
112. mparra11
113. NaciremaDiputs
114. Danitsa
115. M0ngoLloyd
116. TetraNova
117. theKab
118. yttocstfarc- Build Log
119. Kornyj
120. johnnyman
121. navit
122. njlovold
123. Interstate
124. Sujeto 1
125. DiceAir
126. ctalke - Build Log
127. CoolRanchDor1to
128. beele
129. sipchen
130. dissonance - Build Log
131. motokill36
132. [email protected]
133. Baltazar
134. Papercut14
135. motorwayne
136. supersteeze
137. DarknightOCR
138. maynard14
139. Zealon
140. theilya
141. LaDK1991
142. francisw19
143. Jubijub
144. Lazy Andersson - Build Log
145. DeviousAddict - Build Log
146. Umbrium
147. Daggi
148. RAFFY
149. WarDad
150. TyNiX
151. TechCrazy
152. TUFinside
153. raindog138
154. jcleary47
155. luupe
156. lapino
157. tchilly
158. l3af
159. killacam7478
160. hoangpham
161. icywater
162. volksman
163. Snyderman34
164. greywarden
165, Nayr87
166. ACPC7
167. DeviousAddict
168. Shark-357
169. kier- Build Log
170. xSociety
171. yttocstfarc- Build Log
172. gardbrede
173. Aurelian
174. occultworks
175. tphjackson
176. ZaknafeinGR
177. Certifiedhalo
178. ervhamzz213
179. Assyle
180. Robilar
181. spiderxjz82
182. leoxtxt
183. riley989
184. DocHP
185. ArgunE
186. Clockster
187. killacam7478
188. WaXmAn
189. punk2k6
190. CroakV
191. theilya
192. KozmoKavanaugh
193. Treble20
194. Theroty
195. AgeAyeTheLabScit
196. zmn668
197. ep45-ds3l
198. Sujeto 1
199. MillerLite1314- Build Log
200. Rodman
201. NJboneless
202. TimTheEnchanter
203. ModestMeowth
204. EJSEJS
205. 5h4d3
206. Randylahey
207. 7ha7a5ian
208. WrexYou
209. Corsair64
210. seller1717
211. Jakeee
212. mmolitor87
213. NotReadyYet
214. Jasecore
215. LightSky
216. valkyrie743
217. nerdybeat
218. RedRex06
219. melodystyle2003
220. Corzajacko
221. onionaut
222. DOODuk
223. Wrecker66
224. jonablanco19
225. mhawkey.
226. goldswimmerb
227. killeraxemannic
228. MOSER91
229. mastertrixter
230. Jaxlb
231. Sluggo- Build Log
232. Kozmos
234. TheGameNade
235. navynuke499
236. OCRami
237. Rucka315
238. YNONO
239. Sepa
240. Tugz
241. Zirc60
242. bartledoo
243. Hawxer
244. smokerings
245. carbono
246. Spelio
247. christaras
248. Omyn
249. Eximo
250. Redvineal
251. Trypsky
252. Assassin1509
253. TwiggLe
254. suburban78
255. faiyez
256. NiNoDuKEz
257. Fahrenheit85
258. Apettenon
259. toloveistorebel
260. WarDad
261. liquidguy
262. Caldeio
263. TanTien
264. Jimbo64
265. tomho147
266. Jorj103
267. Vin Propane
268. equlizer
269. shankly1985
270. beachnerds
271. Sturmangriff
272. Spelio
273. kev507
274. pdbuzz
275. Maxincredible52
276. Offline
277. suburban78
278. Zuludawn
279. |-Goku-|
280. Chris13002
281. Seyumi
282. th1nk2b4
283. Silverstone-Z
284. Kovoet
285. CoreROGz87
286. FractinJex
287. Yukss
288. 7ha7a5ian
289.I3arI3as
290. spiralz
291. Cratoscr
292. DoktorTerror
292. rakoja
293. PROBN4LYFE
294. goodenough88
295. chitkzkoy
296. Feudji
297. StealthTH
298. GerAir540
299. Thrall
300. Elwiros
301. enigma7820
302. abirli
303. the1320god
304. S1lv3rflame
305. KetchupN1nja
306. nardustyle
307.kiario
308. TobbbeSWE
309. loki_racer
310. subie
311. hx-3
312. Haulien
313. Blufkip
314. directorJay
315. Wiz766
316. DF is BUSY
317. RepTexas
318. eth3rton
319. iJappy
320. zupernico
321. alecc59
322. tojoleon
323. isi95
324. Darthvieuda
325. tyron2000
326. Molten
327. xmathx
328. Kinglame9000
329. Tisca
330. Tyreman
331. WuMyster
332. Clockster
333. zozur
334. GerAir540
335. cigarbug
336. Led Weappelin
337. TobbbeSWE
338. LeoYunta
339. Cyro999
340. ColeriaX
341. WalCs
342. infidels66
343. vwoe
344. MGM8GT
345. floo123
346. epicjosh
347. F3NIX
348. igrease
349. stone6356
350. Rjavier
351. Nuuze
352. anthonyg45157
353. clorbag
354. ricardovix
355. Skifavp
356. Chargeit
357. Snowolf
358. i7Driftz
359. HackManSD
360. timmsy
361. Christmas
362. BDyllius2003
363. dredeziel1
364. scgt1
365. Simmons572
366. surfingrools
367. jopale
368. Decade
369. dboythagr8
370. chann3l
371. Vakten
372. schoolofmonkey
373. Nos3000
374. pdasterly
375. RocksteadyNYC
376. Kaneo911
377. sibanez
378. thek90
379. kalidae
380. fjordiales
381. Hemotherapy
382. mikemykeMB
383. 810fr34k
384. 50satang
385. fireedo
386. vulcan78
387. VoodooFarm
388. RagingPwner
389. sdcalihusker
390. rck1984
391. Ararmarth
392. Wrecker66
393. timmsy
394. joll
395. b1ackstar
396. x3n0n1c
397. Gthirty7s
398. chinmi
399. ManaScRYeD
400. TobbbeSWE
401. AlBhedPT
402. killahmau
403. Devious ST
404. Jeronbernal
405. joelc87
406. underxthexrazor
407. NJboneless
408. Spikeyjohnson
409. Interstate
410. Talon720
411. benfica101
412. SgtMunky
413. Nekrosisx
414. NoDoz
415. Fujimikaido
416. alecc59
417. Aaramarth
418. Decade 419. Zuludawn 420. mytquinn
421. Letian1987
422. mirablr
423. Bruticis
424. Friction
425. peaprotein
426. AlBhedPT
427. Alxz
428. XtremeOcD
429. octiny
430. Strileckifunk
431. TomB
432. Yukss
433. instantxlunch
435. martinbrice
436. rapier85
437. vMax65
438. Jasecore
439. dohertycm
440. CoreROGz87
441. orndorf77
442. M0Dl33T
443. Oizo
444. iRoddazzz
445. p4inkill3r
446. mwsantos88256
447. mr sadistics
448. Fifth Horseman
449. Shnaz
450. jopale
451. Thrall
452. BigCatRoach
453. Rodidongs
454. davcc22
455. clinty
456. Ryncrsah
457. 1LENGLeng
458. Adam182
459. iRoddazzz
460. Strileckifunk
461. 44TZL
462. TronixGT
463. jakizidar
464. cypjol
465. vMax65
466. Baltazar
467. Tugz
468. StuntZA
469. avirex81
470. ZombieOnE
471. SureRock
472. enegizer07
473. rubberdickey
474. Nichismo
475. tictoc
476. aka13
477. SMawa
478. lucaralf
479. booyaah82
480. zach9008
481. GalaxyRadio
482. Paolo11
483. Alag28
484. Mclambo
485. SilentVenom
486. ali500mph
487. GoldFifty
488. Atibon
489. Banda
490. Mugamat
491. sb43
492. Somasonic
493. Gridsquares
494. matu916
495. Joossens
496. Screamingoxy
497. DeviousAddict
498. starjammer
499. Interstate
500. omrheadshoto
501. The LAN Man
502. deeph
503. Preim
504. bfedorov11
505. Ryncrash
506. sipchen
507. StevieG
508. Gthirty7s
509. Zuludawn
510. Rob L
511. mbushnaq00
512. LuckyDuck69
513. Emmexx
514. Dubonfire
515. waltercaorle
516. nardustyle
517. WarGasimXD
518. Fifth Horseman
519. 810fr34k
520. machomen
521. ruggercb
522. Ulti
523. MakaveliSmalls
524. Chris13002
525. HeliXpc
526. josear33
527. Jimmok
528. Someone09
529. flitchbirne
530. GrimDoctor
531. MutliDoc

Only rule to getting on the list is to post a picture of your completed rig, if you have a link to your build log i will add it to the list! thumb.gif


----------



## Qu1ckset

..


----------



## Qu1ckset

Welcome here is my Air 540


----------



## newone757

YES we FINALLY have our own thread.

Spot reserved for more pics







Case is perfect for adjustable LED's.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> YES we FINALLY have our own thread.
> 
> Spot reserved for more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case is perfect for adjustable LED's.


Ya this case is awesome mine looks like yours just not as bright but kinda hard to capture it with a crappy camera, i think its time for me to invest in a real camera!


----------



## afallickwang

Is it possible to have an owner's group yet when this case isn't even available until later next month on Newegg?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afallickwang*
> 
> Is it possible to have an owner's group yet when this case isn't even available until later next month on Newegg?


its available right now if you order straight from corsair


----------



## K3v00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afallickwang*
> 
> Is it possible to have an owner's group yet when this case isn't even available until later next month on Newegg?


Gotta love the internet lol. heres a few from my build. Just dont ask about the other side for the love of god(messy and ugly)

Yes a Monsta 360 fits.


----------



## Gleniu

I'm in








Link in my sig.
Work in progress (but everything works of course), as the 3rd rad is on its way


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afallickwang*
> 
> Is it possible to have an owner's group yet when this case isn't even available until later next month on Newegg?


This made my day









People in Europe often see goodies on Newegg, but can't get them, as the launch in Europe is often later. This time I got my little revenge







having the case sent probably in the very first batch (reviewers excluded).


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K3v00*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love the internet lol. heres a few from my build. Just dont ask about the other side for the love of god(messy and ugly)
> 
> 
> 
> Yes a Monsta 360 fits.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


technically...yes


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> YES we FINALLY have our own thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Spot reserved for more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case is perfect for adjustable LED's.


What kind of LEDs did you use? thanks.


----------



## selk22

Ordering mine next month, im hoping this is going to be a fun side-step from my Haf-932


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K3v00*
> 
> Gotta love the internet lol. heres a few from my build. Just dont ask about the other side for the love of god(messy and ugly)
> 
> Yes a Monsta 360 fits.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Holy the Monsta or a Monster in this case, no long Gpu's are being installed with that rad in place lol


----------



## STUNT1990

This must be the worst build on this case arround here xD it will improve the next week with custom cables but for now this is what I have:

http://s1047.photobucket.com/user/S...8WCEYURhd42GNkjWKqmpOlQY_zpsd3fdd6fb.jpg.html

No worklog, but here a link to my review, and also review in spanish

Good case choice everyone


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> This must be the worst build on this case arround here xD it will improve the next week with custom cables but for now this is what I have:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1047.photobucket.com/user/S...8WCEYURhd42GNkjWKqmpOlQY_zpsd3fdd6fb.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> No worklog, but here a link to my review, and also review in spanish
> 
> Good case choice everyone


Doesn't look bad at man, Good Work!









Question tho, what is that cable for that runs under your gpu near the expansion slots?


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Doesn't look bad at man, Good Work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question tho, what is that cable for that runs under your gpu near the expansion slots?


Extra power for PCIe slots, ASUS had an awesome idea an put it in the middle of the board.. there´s no way of making it look good with the default cables on my PSU (AX1200i), hope it get´s better with custom cables.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> Extra power for PCIe slots, ASUS had and awesome idea an put it in the middle of the board.. there´s no way of making it look good with the default cables on my PSU (AX1200i), hope it get´s better with custom cables.


Ohhhh, i see that now, i just looked at my RIVF meh id just leave it out lol


----------



## K3v00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Holy the Monsta or a Monster in this case, no long Gpu's are being installed with that rad in place lol


Ya I Know. Thinking a xfx 7850, I just have to sell my Alphacool ut60 480mm rad, so I can get the waterblock for the video card.


----------



## K3v00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> Extra power for PCIe slots, ASUS had an awesome idea an put it in the middle of the board.. there´s no way of making it look good with the default cables on my PSU (AX1200i), hope it get´s better with custom cables.


Hey Just so you know you dont need to run that 6 pin pci to the motherboard. Your only using 1 video card its there if you use 3 or more. I am in the same boat I ran the molex to my motherboard and didn't need to. The reason I plugged mine in is because I removed my vrm stock heat sink and it was plain and looked like it was missing something and I thought it looked way better plugged in. The waterblock for the vrm looks way better than the stock heatsink just way small. Hope that makes scene.


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> What kind of LEDs did you use? thanks.


NZXT Hue


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K3v00*
> 
> Hey Just so you know you dont need to run that 6 pin pci to the motherboard. Your only using 1 video card its there if you use 3 or more. I am in the same boat I ran the molex to my motherboard and didn't need to. The reason I plugged mine in is because I removed my vrm stock heat sink and it was plain and looked like it was missing something and I thought it looked way better plugged in. The waterblock for the vrm looks way better than the stock heatsink just way small. Hope that makes scene.


It does to me








I just pluged it in because some day I may need it and I rather plug it now than remove all the GPUs in a future.


----------



## Qu1ckset




----------



## draterrojam

omg, I can't wait to get mine, coming in the mail on the 5th...takes soooo long :-/


----------



## pooter

All these pics of the case with reference NVIDIA 7xx cooler is making me doubt my EVGA ACX decision


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pooter*
> 
> All these pics of the case with reference NVIDIA 7xx cooler is making me doubt my EVGA ACX decision


The EVGA ACX cooler looks awesome but so far the 690/780/Titan have the best looking air coolers so far in my opinion!


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pooter*
> 
> All these pics of the case with reference NVIDIA 7xx cooler is making me doubt my EVGA ACX decision


Reference 770 doesn´t have shiny letters... does it?

I have a 770 ACX too, the only thing I´m not happy about is that the metal plates are golden.. I didn´t care too much about it until I saw the 760 ACX... same in silver, DOUH!
I may switch to 760 because it matches much better with my dominator platinums... wait.. better not xD


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> Reference 770 doesn´t have shiny letters... does it?
> 
> I have a 770 ACX too, the only thing I´m not happy about is that the metal plates are golden.. I didn´t care too much about it until I saw the 760 ACX... same in silver, DOUH!
> I may switch to 760 because it matches much better with my dominator platinums... wait.. better not xD


Why would you downgrade from a 770 to 760 just to have a different color cooler, seems crazy!


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Why would you downgrade from a 770 to 760 just to have a different color cooler, seems crazy!


Obiously it is xD
Of course I won´t do it xD that air cooler will go away soon anyway ^^


----------



## MaN227

can anyone who purchase from corsair let me know the shipping costs you paid? not keen on entering all my personal / cc info just to get the shipping costs on their site. my only reference is newegg and its 14.99 ship cost when they get them in. I appreciate your time.

not sure why but this case pulls at my wallet , screaming BUY ME! BUY ME NOW! lol









one more thing, I know its early on and not sure if anyone has tried, but is there enough space up top for the corsair H100 with push pull fan setup, with gigabyte G1 sniper 3 which is an E-ATX mobo? (its dimensions as typically installed are 13 wide by 15 high)

thanks , Peace


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> can anyone who purchase from corsair let me know the shipping costs you paid? not keen on entering all my personal / cc info just to get the shipping costs on their site. my only reference is newegg and its 14.99 ship cost when they get them in. I appreciate your time.
> 
> not sure why but this case pulls at my wallet , screaming BUY ME! BUY ME NOW! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one more thing, I know its early on and not sure if anyone has tried, but is there enough space up top for the corsair H100 with push pull fan setup, with gigabyte G1 sniper 3 which is an E-ATX mobo? (its dimensions as typically installed are 13 wide by 15 high)
> 
> thanks , Peace


Well, usually when I get a shipping quote to one of my customers I have to have their zip code.







But, if you put in all your information, it will give you a quote without putting in your cc info. Also, I just bought mine, I am on the east coast and the total cost (including shipping) was 144.88. However, that is UPS ground, won't be here until the 5th.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1403069/review-corsair-carbide-air-540 here is a link to a review.




 shows there is a h100 in it with push/pull.


----------



## Bigm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> Well, usually when I get a shipping quote to one of my customers I have to have their zip code.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, if you put in all your information, it will give you a quote without putting in your cc info. Also, I just bought mine, I am on the east coast and the total cost (including shipping) was 144.88. However, that is UPS ground, won't be here until the 5th. 2 days is more expensive.


Same, I payed like 5 bucks for "standard shipping" which is 4-6 days. Then they had UPS ground which was around $13-14 and UPS 2 Day which was a lot more. Total for me on the east coast of the U.S, was $144.88 and it'll be here the 5th. Shipped UPS ground w/ tracking despite selecting the standard option.


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigm*
> 
> Same, I payed like 5 bucks for "standard shipping" which is 4-6 days. Then they had UPS ground which was around $13-14 and UPS 2 Day which was a lot more. Total for me on the east coast of the U.S, was $144.88 and it'll be here the 5th. Shipped UPS ground w/ tracking despite selecting the standard option.


You think shipping to NJ would cost more to pay for your mayor's tummy tuck he got


----------



## Bigm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> You think shipping to NJ would cost more to pay for your mayor's tummy tuck he got


Haha funny thing is he's still fat as heck.


----------



## Qu1ckset

I paid $162.49 for 3-6day shipping to canada


----------



## criminal

Paid $144.88 shipped here to Alabama. Mine will be here the 3rd.


----------



## draterrojam

Lucky. Wish mine was sooner. Case looks awesome


----------



## MaN227

thanks for the replies about shipping guys







and for the links drat









I do not see any option of shipping that makes total of 144.88 on corsair site. all I see is this

Standard 4-6 days

UPS Standard $19.99

UPS

UPS Ground $14.38
UPS 2nd Day Air $54.23

did u guys perhaps place order over phone? and was given the 4.89 shipping cost? perhaps a code? this is a head scratcher, I'm in Ohio.

I'm all in on this case, but if I can get it for 15 dollars less by golly I will do what I must to do so. I really don't understand it. I even created an account on their site, thinking perhaps then I would see shipping of 4.89 for the 144.88 total. what a conundrum


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> thanks for the replies about shipping guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for the links drat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not see any option of shipping that makes total of 144.88 on corsair site. all I see is this
> 
> Standard 4-6 days
> 
> UPS Standard $19.99
> 
> UPS
> 
> UPS Ground $14.38
> UPS 2nd Day Air $54.23
> 
> did u guys perhaps place order over phone? and was given the 4.89 shipping cost? perhaps a code? this is a head scratcher, I'm in Ohio.
> 
> I'm all in on this case, but if I can get it for 15 dollars less by golly I will do what I must to do so. I really don't understand it. I even created an account on their site, thinking perhaps then I would see shipping of 4.89 for the 144.88 total. what a conundrum


I paid 144 to TX as well. Maybe it was an early bird special. Who knows


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> thanks for the replies about shipping guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for the links drat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not see any option of shipping that makes total of 144.88 on corsair site. all I see is this
> 
> Standard 4-6 days
> 
> UPS Standard $19.99
> 
> UPS
> 
> UPS Ground $14.38
> UPS 2nd Day Air $54.23
> 
> did u guys perhaps place order over phone? and was given the 4.89 shipping cost? perhaps a code? this is a head scratcher, I'm in Ohio.
> 
> I'm all in on this case, but if I can get it for 15 dollars less by golly I will do what I must to do so. I really don't understand it. I even created an account on their site, thinking perhaps then I would see shipping of 4.89 for the 144.88 total. what a conundrum


Probably it´s 144.88 ordering from Amazon.
I bought it from corsair and I paid 140 for mine, + standard 4-6 days shipping (20) and taxes (35) since I´m in Spain and the case was shipped to me from Holland.
There where other shipping options but all of them where a lot more expensive (arround 200$).
I would buy directly from Corsair if I where you, it´s only a 10$ diference and they have it in stock now (amazon says shipping in between 1 and 4 months...)


----------



## draterrojam

No. I bought mine from corsair. I live in america. Where are you located? Obviously shipping will be more out of country. Edit: you're in Ohio. Hmmm not sure why it is so much. I'd try to call on Monday. There was no code. Some places are harder to ship than others. For instance it cost me less to ship to Cali from ct than to ship to Utah. Sorry man.


----------



## NoDoz

Love this case. Not sure if I should get it though because I don't do water besides my antec 920.


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> Love this case. Not sure if I should get it though because I don't do water besides my antec 920.


Its called "Air" 540, not "water" xD get one, you won´t regret it


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> Its called "Air" 540, not "water" xD get one, you won´t regret it


Lol. True but seems like its made for water builds. Ill have to see some more builds with them. I like my 600T a lot so Ill have to do some reading up.


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> Lol. True but seems like its made for water builds. Ill have to see some more builds with them. I like my 600T a lot so Ill have to do some reading up.


Oh, I see, the 600T is an awesome looking case, it´s a tough decision... but everyone on this club will agree that the 540 is better xD


----------



## Qu1ckset

I think corsair has slight quality control on there side windows for this case, i noticed a couple specs of something in the plastic, at first i thought it was a small peace of dust on the window but its actually in the plastic of the window.

Not a deal breaker, nore is it noticeable when looking at it i was just cleaning my window getting it perfect and noticed this!


----------



## draterrojam

Could always get a hold of them. Customer service has always been great. I'm sure they will help you out


----------



## pcfoo

Could not resist and pulled the trigger...


----------



## MaN227

can someone that has this case measure the space that has the 4 slots under the hot swap drive trays at bottom of case?

looking at various photos I see its clearly a raised area, that would allow a filter to be installed underneath. instead of 4 small filters or even 3 of equal size , 1 for left slot 1 for middle 2 slots and 1 for right slot, I'm thinking ONE filter to cover all.

maybe I am wrong but I'm thinking one rectangular filter of the plastic framer type most case makers use, framed with magnetic strips would work quite well. Also be simple to remove and clean.

so, one filter to rest inside the raised area, or indented area, which ever way you look at it









what is the measurement of the rectangular area?

please and thank you kindly









EDIT while im at it, a measurement of the PSU intake (at the outside edge of the small holes) on the left side panel would be greatly appreciated as well.


----------



## MarvinDessica

Here's mine. Also, no idea why OCN decided to rotate my pics 90 degrees.


----------



## NoDoz

Marvin, looks excellent


----------



## MarvinDessica

If only I had something other than my iPhone 5 camera. Looks unbelievable in person!


----------



## MarvinDessica

G
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> I think corsair has slight quality control on there side windows for this case, i noticed a couple specs of sumthing in the plastic, at first i thought it was a small peace of dust on the window but its actually in the plastic of the window.
> 
> Dont a deal break nore is it noticeable when looking at it i was just cleaning my window getting it perfect and noticed this!


Good thing im not the only one that's noticed. I have 3 marks in my window that are pretty noticeable in person! I'd ask for a replacement but knowing corsair they'd replace the whole thing since it's new so I'll wait a month after it launches so I'll get one .


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> If only I had something other than my iPhone 5 camera. Looks unbelievable in person!


Ya i know, i feel the same way with my Blackberry Q10, my pictures don't justify how awesome this case looks in person!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> G
> Good thing im not the only one that's noticed. I have 3 marks in my window that are pretty noticeable in person! I'd ask for a replacement but knowing corsair they'd replace the whole thing since it's new so I'll wait a month after it launches so I'll get one .


they don't bother me at all because it not even noticeable, but i will probably do the same as you!


----------



## CorsairGeorge

A little bit of trivia for you guys. About two or three years ago I was looking at one of those "Post Pictures of your Battlestation" threads on some forum, either here or [H] or Reddit or somewhere. I like to see how people are using their stuff. One of the things I noticed was that a lot of people put their system on their desks, but because the systems are too long front to back, many of them rotate the systems 90 degrees, so they're looking right at the side panel. Especially with full towers like the 800D.

So when we started designing new windowed side panels for new cases, the idea was to make them as big as possible. To show off all the sexy components inside. To make the case a "frame" for the window, and have the windows sit flush for the side panel with no lip or bevel around it. Just a museum-like shadowbox for your hardware.

So on the 900D, 350D, and Air 540, that's why the windows are oversized and square and flush mounted. They're designed to show off as much of your super-expensive badass hardware as possible and look good doing it. The Air 540 actually looks just as good sideways as it does from the front, in my opinion. Maybe better.

Also, there are a few more cases with this type of window in the roadmap. It's an expensive way to do a window, but it looks great. For those of you guys who have window scratches, I'll get you guys replacements as soon as we know we have inventory. The first container hasn't even landed in the US yet - the ones we sold on the website we flew over - which cost so much that we're basically breaking even on each one sold. But I think this case has great promise and I can't wait to see what modders do to it.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> A little bit of trivia for you guys. About two or three years ago I was looking at one of those "Post Pictures of your Battlestation" threads on some forum, either here or [H] or Reddit or somewhere. I like to see how people are using their stuff. One of the things I noticed was that a lot of people put their system on their desks, but because the systems are too long front to back, many of them rotate the systems 90 degrees, so they're looking right at the side panel. Especially with full towers like the 800D.
> 
> So when we started designing new windowed side panels for new cases, the idea was to make them as big as possible. To show off all the sexy components inside. To make the case a "frame" for the window, and have the windows sit flush for the side panel with no lip or bevel around it. Just a museum-like shadowbox for your hardware.
> 
> So on the 900D, 350D, and Air 540, that's why the windows are oversized and square and flush mounted. They're designed to show off as much of your super-expensive badass hardware as possible and look good doing it. The Air 540 actually looks just as good sideways as it does from the front, in my opinion. Maybe better.
> 
> Also, there are a few more cases with this type of window in the roadmap. It's an expensive way to do a window, but it looks great. For those of you guys who have window scratches, I'll get you guys replacements as soon as we know we have inventory. The first container hasn't even landed in the US yet - the ones we sold on the website we flew over - which cost so much that we're basically breaking even on each one sold. But I think this case has great promise and I can't wait to see what modders do to it.


After your 900D, 350D, and Air540 (which was such an awesome surprise), you have me curious about your up coming cases!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> A little bit of trivia for you guys. About two or three years ago I was looking at one of those "Post Pictures of your Battlestation" threads on some forum, either here or [H] or Reddit or somewhere. I like to see how people are using their stuff. One of the things I noticed was that a lot of people put their system on their desks, but because the systems are too long front to back, many of them rotate the systems 90 degrees, so they're looking right at the side panel. Especially with full towers like the 800D.
> 
> So when we started designing new windowed side panels for new cases, the idea was to make them as big as possible. To show off all the sexy components inside. To make the case a "frame" for the window, and have the windows sit flush for the side panel with no lip or bevel around it. Just a museum-like shadowbox for your hardware.
> 
> So on the 900D, 350D, and Air 540, that's why the windows are oversized and square and flush mounted. They're designed to show off as much of your super-expensive badass hardware as possible and look good doing it. The Air 540 actually looks just as good sideways as it does from the front, in my opinion. Maybe better.
> 
> Also, there are a few more cases with this type of window in the roadmap. It's an expensive way to do a window, but it looks great. *For those of you guys who have window scratches, I'll get you guys replacements as soon as we know we have inventory.* The first container hasn't even landed in the US yet - the ones we sold on the website we flew over - which cost so much that we're basically breaking even on each one sold. But I think this case has great promise and I can't wait to see what modders do to it.


That is awesome customer service right there. My case gets here Wednesday, if I have scratches or imperfections in my window, do I need to post the issue in this thread?


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> A little bit of trivia for you guys. About two or three years ago I was looking at one of those "Post Pictures of your Battlestation" threads on some forum, either here or [H] or Reddit or somewhere. I like to see how people are using their stuff. One of the things I noticed was that a lot of people put their system on their desks, but because the systems are too long front to back, many of them rotate the systems 90 degrees, so they're looking right at the side panel. Especially with full towers like the 800D.
> 
> So when we started designing new windowed side panels for new cases, the idea was to make them as big as possible. To show off all the sexy components inside. To make the case a "frame" for the window, and have the windows sit flush for the side panel with no lip or bevel around it. Just a museum-like shadowbox for your hardware.
> 
> So on the 900D, 350D, and Air 540, that's why the windows are oversized and square and flush mounted. They're designed to show off as much of your super-expensive badass hardware as possible and look good doing it. The Air 540 actually looks just as good sideways as it does from the front, in my opinion. Maybe better.
> 
> Also, there are a few more cases with this type of window in the roadmap. It's an expensive way to do a window, but it looks great.
> 
> 
> For those of you guys who have window scratches, I'll get you guys replacements as soon as we know we have inventory.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The first container hasn't even landed in the US yet - the ones we sold on the website we flew over - which cost so much that we're basically breaking even on each one sold. But I think this case has great promise and I can't wait to see what modders do to it.


This is great. I thought to myself that chances of RMA in this case would be zero. I am pleasantly surprised. As soon as you have inventory I will kindly ask for replacement.

First picture - bottom, right hand corner - scratch is visible. The picture was taken a minute after I removed the protecting film. The scratch and some other smaller ones were on the inside - on the outside the film works really well - no issue.
I mentioned that a couple of times in this forum, so I have a solid record







Thank you in advance for good customer support









http://www.overclock.net/t/1402099/build-log-water-cooled-corsair-carbide-series-air-540/10#post_20225244


----------



## MaN227

I just placed my order







after speaking to them over the phone. for reference I paid 154.37

about shipping , I had inquired here about what prior orders had paid for shipping and most said 4.88 for a total of 144.88.

As I surmised, those first orders made with 144.88 was a webstore error, which has since been corrected. so first order got a 10$ bonus.

its all good , I'm excited still to be among the owners from the first batch of units sold







, will post photos upon arrival and join the "club"









anyone interested in a slightly used cosmos II ?


----------



## Sailindawg

I like the work that some of you have done with adding in radiators & using the case for water cooling. However, I would be interested in seeing the back side of your water cooled case to see how you handled reservoirs, pumps & tubing routing. This case send to have a lot of possibilities for water cooling.

Thanks!


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sailindawg*
> 
> I like the work that some of you have done with adding in radiators & using the case for water cooling. However, I would be interested in seeing the back side of your water cooled case to see how you handled reservoirs, pumps & tubing routing. This case send to have a lot of possibilities for water cooling.
> 
> Thanks!


These were taken before i cleaned up my wires, but there is the backside like you asked


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sailindawg*
> 
> I like the work that some of you have done with adding in radiators & using the case for water cooling. However, I would be interested in seeing the back side of your water cooled case to see how you handled reservoirs, pumps & tubing routing. This case send to have a lot of possibilities for water cooling.
> 
> Thanks!


Please check my build log - there is a picture of the back. It is work in progress (I am about to disassemble everything for modding this weekend) so I spent zero time on cable management.
I will make it tidy in the final build. I will also have some additional tubing from the 3rd run, 1HDD and 2 SSD, so it's gonna be fun.


----------



## MaN227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sailindawg*
> 
> I like the work that some of you have done with adding in radiators & using the case for water cooling. However, I would be interested in seeing the back side of your water cooled case to see how you handled reservoirs, pumps & tubing routing. This case send to have a lot of possibilities for water cooling.
> 
> Thanks!


I will try to be helpful , hopefully it is.

if you look at the start of this thread, there is a line below each persons entered text, referred to as the signature area, some people have made build logs which are clickable, left click them and it will open their build logs, which gives detailed info of parts used and more often than not photos taken along the way in the build process.

I recall seeing some here that show the "back side" psu side of the case after install their water loop. one even had a question asked about what was behind the the water rez.

hope this help and all the best to you









Peace

EDIT: I see a few have already replied to your query , oh wellz,









*I still would like measurements of the psu perforations in the left side panel and also the size of the indent under the hot swaps for hard drives on bottom. I would greatly appreciate it, as i can get some filters ordered before I do my build out.*


----------



## newone757

I also have a small chip in my side panel on the outside right over where my CPU cooler sits. I thought it was dust or extra adhesive when i first got the case but it wouldn't wipe off. I am glad I dont have a hug scratch or anything though. Mine didn't have ANY fingerprints on the inside like some people have mentioned


----------



## Sailindawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sailindawg*
> 
> I like the work that some of you have done with adding in radiators & using the case for water cooling. However, I would be interested in seeing the back side of your water cooled case to see how you handled reservoirs, pumps & tubing routing. This case send to have a lot of possibilities for water cooling.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to be helpful , hopefully it is.
> 
> if you look at the start of this thread, there is a line below each persons entered text, referred to as the signature area, some people have made build logs which are clickable, left click them and it will open their build logs, which gives detailed info of parts used and more often than not photos taken along the way in the build process.
> 
> I recall seeing some here that show the "back side" psu side of the case after install their water loop. one even had a question asked about what was behind the the water rez.
> 
> hope this help and all the best to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace
> 
> EDIT: I see a few have already replied to your query , oh wellz,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I still would like measurements of the psu perforations in the left side panel and also the size of the indent under the hot swaps for hard drives on bottom. I would greatly appreciate it, as i can get some filters ordered before I do my build out.*
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up regarding the sig links. I'm reading the forum on my tablet & the sigs are not showing. Me thinks I'm better off viewing this thread on my pc.


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sailindawg*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up regarding the sig links. I'm reading the forum on my tablet & the sigs are not showing. Me thinks I'm better off viewing this thread on my pc.


Just switch it to desktop mode on the page in your tablet browser


----------



## aludwig01

So I've really been considering buying this case but I need more 3.5 inch drive bays so does anyone have any ideas in regard to modding or something to be able to get more? I've considered the 5.25 inch to 3.5 in converters but I'd really like not to have to take away my icy dock/ dvd drive.


----------



## MaN227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aludwig01*
> 
> So I've really been considering buying this case but I need more 3.5 inch drive bays so does anyone have any ideas in regard to modding or something to be able to get more? I've considered the 5.25 inch to 3.5 in converters but I'd really like not to have to take away my icy dock/ dvd drive.


5 seconds, web search, look here http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816132035

I would buy this in a heart beat if I were looking to have more 3.5 hd's. to me its a no brainer 4 x 3.5 and a 120 fain 15 bucks... SOLD

Peace


----------



## selectstriker2

Been out of the new case market for a bit but this looks like quite the case.

Also I added this thread to the main Carbide Series thread here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1119694/official-corsair-carbide-series-200r-300r-400r-500r-owners-club


----------



## cbarros82

why Is everyone mad about 3.5 HD space. you can buy 4TB now and you can put 2 in this case , if you need more than 8TB buy a server. Last I checked this was a gaming case no need for all that HD space. I have 256 ssd and 2TB storage for may "gaming" rig. Also most boards have esata for external storage.


----------



## MaN227

*I still would like measurements of the psu perforations in the left side panel and also the size of the indent under the hot swaps for hard drives on bottom. I would greatly appreciate it, as i can get some filters ordered before I do my build out.*

paaaaaaa leeeze for the love of God help a brother out


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> *I still would like measurements of the psu perforations in the left side panel and also the size of the indent under the hot swaps for hard drives on bottom. I would greatly appreciate it, as i can get some filters ordered before I do my build out.*
> 
> paaaaaaa leeeze for the love of God help a brother out


by PSU perforations you mean this? (cm used)





Measurements can be +/- 2mm, please note also the shape in the middle - maybe 1 cm to add


----------



## MaN227

yes thank you that is exactly what I mean about psu perfs







much thanks, so 12.5cm wide by 15.5cm tall?

now for the bottom 4 slots , I want to be sure I understand you, and you me









what I am asking for is the measure that is nearly exactly where U have placed the red 32.6cm line. so the length of that raised part along the 32.6 line is the measurement to the rounded corners? as if it were a rectangle? such as short side | <--15cm? and long side ___ <-- 32.6cm ? |___

and the 15cm from same 32.6 line to same raised part opposite it, is 15cm?

I don't know how to put lines and text on photos, so I hope we are on the same wave length, I'm guessing that we are.

as i want to place a filter OUTSIDE the case that rests up inside that raised part.

I really appreciate your taking the time for me mate , and I hope I have not added confusion


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbarros82*
> 
> why Is everyone mad about 3.5 HD space. you can buy 4TB now and you can put 2 in this case , if you need more than 8TB buy a server. Last I checked this was a gaming case no need for all that HD space. I have 256 ssd and 2TB storage for may "gaming" rig. Also most boards have esata for external storage.


Ya I totally agree with you, 2x 3.5" is enough, I have a 1tb velociraptor and 3tb Green (which I hate) and a 128gb ssd for boot, more then enough for any gamer!


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> yes thank you that is exactly what I mean about psu perfs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> much thanks, so 12.5cm wide by 15.5cm tall?
> 
> now for the bottom 4 slots , I want to be sure I understand you, and you me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what I am asking for is the measure that is nearly exactly where U have placed the red 32.6cm line. so the length of that raised part along the 32.6 line is the measurement to the rounded corners? as if it were a rectangle? such as short side | <--15cm? and long side ___ <-- 32.6cm ? |___
> 
> and the 15cm from same 32.6 line to same raised part opposite it, is 15cm?
> 
> I don't know how to put lines and text on photos, so I hope we are on the same wave length, I'm guessing that we are.
> 
> as i want to place a filter OUTSIDE the case that rests up inside that raised part.
> 
> I really appreciate your taking the time for me mate , and I hope I have not added confusion


PSU holes- 12.5cm wide by 15.5cm tall - yes- this is the way it looks to me as well









for the bottom - it's cool - communication is not always easy. I've prepared a mock-up for you











31x14.8cm rectange with round edges. If you want rectangle I'd go with 30x14cm - it will fit inside and cover all holes 100%
in several places the metal at the end of the 4 rectangle holes is bent to the bottom (like 1-2mm), but there should be no issue to bend it up with pliers, so you have perfectly flat space where I have my piece of paper


----------



## MaN227

repped Gleniu







much appreciate your time and help mate









now the search for appropriately sized dust filters begins.

my case is scheduled to arrive here next WED, 10th.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> repped Gleniu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> much appreciate your time and help mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now the search for appropriately sized dust filters begins.
> 
> my case is scheduled to arrive here next WED, 10th.


You're welcome, thanks for rep.
Have fun with the case - you will see that in reality it looks soooo much better than in pics


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> You're welcome, thanks for rep.
> Have fun with the case - you will see that in reality it looks soooo much better than in pics


I totally agree, looks so much better in person!

Can't wait till later this month when the case hits stores so we can see more builds posted!


----------



## draterrojam

On sale for pre order on amazon for $128


----------



## Eljoka

Can anyone tell me if there's enough room in front for a Antec 920 in psuh/pull config (about 9,9cm) and a gigabyte 7950 WF3 (28,5cm)?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eljoka*
> 
> Can anyone tell me if there's enough room in front for a Antec 920 in psuh/pull config (about 9,9cm) and a gigabyte 7950 WF3 (28,5cm)?


Should be more then enough room if your talking about putting it in the front and if there not enough room between your 7950 and the case you can put one fan on the outside that is still cover by the front panel, you just won't be able to use the fan filter if you do that, but ya no matter it will fit some how!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> On sale for pre order on amazon for $128


I can't wait to see this in the stores, I might replace my Silverstone GD08 case with this even though I just did get that Silverstone.


----------



## Eljoka

Thanks for the swift answer!


----------



## aludwig01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbarros82*
> 
> why Is everyone mad about 3.5 HD space. you can buy 4TB now and you can put 2 in this case , if you need more than 8TB buy a server. Last I checked this was a gaming case no need for all that HD space. I have 256 ssd and 2TB storage for may "gaming" rig. Also most boards have esata for external storage.


Well I am one of those freaks about storage and redundancy... plus being cheap. I have twin ssd's in raid 0 for my os and games. twin 1tb drives in raid 1 for all my other stuff and four 2tb drives in raid 5 for backups of my other computers and a lot of music/ movies. I'd much rather not spend the money on new drives with more space as I just got these on sale for cheap! haha


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aludwig01*
> 
> Well I am one of those freaks about storage and redundancy... plus being cheap. I have twin ssd's in raid 0 for my os and games. twin 1tb drives in raid 1 for all my other stuff and four 2tb drives in raid 5 for backups of my other computers and a lot of music/ movies. I'd much rather not spend the money on new drives with more space as I just got these on sale for cheap! haha


All cases are not the same, the purpose this one seems to serve, it seems to serve it very well. If you don't like the case I promise I won't make you buy it.


----------



## STUNT1990

Guys. I need some help
I would like to remove the feet on my 540 because I would like to put it on wheels.
The problem is that right now I don´t have anything over my desk, but I would like to fit it under a bridge conecting two closets.
I know desk+540 fits under the bridge but I can´t take good measurements now to now how much rooms is left.
I have the wheels of a Haf X and still it seems I could fit the 540 with them but I would like to get some smaller strong wheels, as the smaller they are the top fans will have more space to exhaust.
Also I can´t tell how much weight will the wheels need to support as the build isn´t complete for now so...

I´m looking for strong wheels smaller than what I have right now (45mm), any suggestions?


----------



## MaN227

stunt1901, nothing specific but I have a suggestion, search proper terminology .

since you mention mm, choose the mm size you would prefer for instance 30 mm , and the "wheels" are actually called castors

I'd start with web search engine of choice, and search for instance " *30 mm castors* " without quotes. I am sure you can find something to suit your needs.

also since I have been looking for the size of the indented bottom plate. I'd guess that you could mount the wheels at the 4 corners of the recess and reduce your overall height even more, plus it would appear to be floating. just a thought









best of luck,

Peace


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> stunt1901, nothing specific but I have a suggestion, search proper terminology .
> 
> since you mention mm, choose the mm size you would prefer for instance 30 mm , and the "wheels" are actually called castors
> 
> I'd start with web search engine of choice, and search for instance " *30 mm castors* " without quotes. I am sure you can find something to suit your needs.
> 
> also since I have been looking for the size of the indented bottom plate. I'd guess that you could mount the wheels at the 4 corners of the recess and reduce your overall height even more, plus it would appear to be floating. just a thought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best of luck,
> 
> Peace


I already tryed with wheels and casters (since castor is beaver xD) in a couple of hardware websites and ebay but didn´t find any good options (I didn´t really look all the results on ebay)
If you look for 30mm casters you will find casters with 30mm diameter wheels (or at least that what I came up with :S)
The recessed area is only under the motherboard side, and right now most of the weight is on the PSU side.. so the case would fall to the right side if I do that, besides there are giant holes on that area which doesn´t make it precisely the most suitable place to put all the weight.
In order not to bend the floor the best option always is to put the feet or casters as near as you can from the wals of the case, the best option would be to place the casters covering the same area where the feet are as the case is already designed to support the weight in those points.


----------



## MaN227

lol say what you will of spelling , trust me you will find many results using O, such as this the first result http://www.alexcastors.com/

my bad on the recessed bits and placement of them there.

I suppose the only question I would have is what u are talking about with closets and bridges, perhaps I don't want to know. if you want low profile you can rest the case "feet" in furniture castors/casters







it should slid around easily enough that way without wheels. thinking of myself I would most certainly, if I must have wheels, go with ones that can lock into place. without wheels could be a disaster waiting to happen.

again, best of luck. sometime its hard to find what we look for, for instance I am having ZERO luck finding a filter that will fit the size of the recessed bottom of this case, under the hd hot swaps. best I have round is some white rather think filter material that is in a roll, u cut to size.


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> lol say what you will of spelling , trust me you will find many results using O, such as this the first result http://www.alexcastors.com/


xD
Not what I wan´t, I thought it was casters but I could be mistaken so tried with castors and found this:


Obiously I´m not getting the same results as you looking for castor








4th link after 3 links to wikipedia xD

We just call them ''ruedas'' here, which direct translation is wheels.
Check translate.google:
casters in spanish ruedas, ruedas in english wheels
castor in spanish castor, castor in english beaver









Thanks for the help anyway


----------



## MaN227

:thumb:









right on mate, again best of luck finding WHEELS









I have a question , now that I have re looked at all the photos I find in this thread and yours and others build logs. As by looking at photos it rather looks close , that the front fans FILTER would cover the holes below the hot swap spaces, can someone verify that for me? ifit fits in that space or not? if it does fit I will just buy a spare once they have parts in.

stunt, did u find any issue with the PSU and vibrations? noises? being that case does not have any sort of pads for it to rest on? I ask you as my psu is the ax1200 ( no i) but assume its the very same dimensions.

man I can hardly wait till next WED, the 10th







haven't been this excited about getting something new for quite some time.


----------



## MeanBruce

Just dropped my order in, Amazon is always so late in getting new hardware mine will most likely arrive in August, but still an amazing price for this chassis, I have no idea how Corsair swings it. Amazing.









http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Carbide-Series-Airflow-CC-9011030-WW/dp/B00D6GINF4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372918148&sr=8-1&keywords=corsair+air+540


----------



## Gleniu

Review by AnandTech:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7124/corsair-carbide-air-540-case-review


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right on mate, again best of luck finding WHEELS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question , now that I have re looked at all the photos I find in this thread and yours and others build logs. As by looking at photos it rather looks close , that the front fans FILTER would cover the holes below the hot swap spaces, can someone verify that for me? ifit fits in that space or not? if it does fit I will just buy a spare once they have parts in.
> 
> stunt, did u find any issue with the PSU and vibrations? noises? being that case does not have any sort of pads for it to rest on? I ask you as my psu is the ax1200 ( no i) but assume its the very same dimensions.
> 
> man I can hardly wait till next WED, the 10th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haven't been this excited about getting something new for quite some time.


Have you checked out DEMCiflex filters? You can specify custom size filters with them. That was something I was considering for my build, but will see first how much dust actually accumulates. It's possible with my radiator on top, that I have positive air flow and air actually goes out the bottom holes.

http://www.demcifilter.com/cu8/Custom-Filters.aspx


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> Guys. I need some help
> I would like to remove the feet on my 540 because I would like to put it on wheels.
> The problem is that right now I don´t have anything over my desk, but I would like to fit it under a bridge conecting two closets.
> I know desk+540 fits under the bridge but I can´t take good measurements now to now how much rooms is left.
> I have the wheels of a Haf X and still it seems I could fit the 540 with them but I would like to get some smaller strong wheels, as the smaller they are the top fans will have more space to exhaust.
> Also I can´t tell how much weight will the wheels need to support as the build isn´t complete for now so...
> 
> I´m looking for strong wheels smaller than what I have right now (45mm), any suggestions?


Just to clarify, are you putting wheels under your 540, and then putting it on top of your desk? And your desk is between two closets that have a shelf connecting them?

It doesn't look like there's any room to solidly install wheels under the case, due to the dimensions of the rubberized feet. Have you thought of making a rectangular support in wood or metal that the case would sit on, and then install the wheels at the corners of that support "frame"?

*edited to add*
I was looking at some sort of wheel/frame combination myself. Either a PC Skate type flat board with wheels, or a metal frame with casters, either in a rectangle, or in an H support with casters. Think IKEA H frame for desks but smaller.


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right on mate, again best of luck finding WHEELS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question , now that I have re looked at all the photos I find in this thread and yours and others build logs. As by looking at photos it rather looks close , that the front fans FILTER would cover the holes below the hot swap spaces, can someone verify that for me? ifit fits in that space or not? if it does fit I will just buy a spare once they have parts in.
> 
> stunt, did u find any issue with the PSU and vibrations? noises? being that case does not have any sort of pads for it to rest on? I ask you as my psu is the ax1200 ( no i) but assume its the very same dimensions.
> 
> man I can hardly wait till next WED, the 10th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haven't been this excited about getting something new for quite some time.


The recessed area is 310mm long and the fan filter is about 360mm so its longer than the recesed area but it´s about 8mm less wider so.. you could just put it under the case and still you would get some dust in or maybe cut it to 310mm long and that way it may be a perfect fit and you may be able to hide it completely on the recessed area.

Well, my AX1200i is under 50% load so the fan is off and It doesn´t produce any vibrations.
Just used Corsair Link to put the fan at 100% and you can hear it a lot but still is less noisy than the H100i fans at 100%
It produces some vibration but touching the case I can only notice it in the top grill (but I notice that even with the PSU fan turned off, as the 140 fans I have on top produce a lot of vibrations)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atokade*
> 
> Just to clarify, are you putting wheels under your 540, and then putting it on top of your desk? And your desk is between two closets that have a shelf connecting them?
> 
> It doesn't look like there's any room to solidly install wheels under the case, due to the dimensions of the rubberized feet. Have you thought of making a rectangular support in wood or metal that the case would sit on, and then install the wheels at the corners of that support "frame"?
> 
> *edited to add*
> I was looking at some sort of wheel/frame combination myself. Either a PC Skate type flat board with wheels, or a metal frame with casters, either in a rectangle, or in an H support with casters. Think IKEA H frame for desks but smaller.


I would remove the feet before installing the casters.
Using a wooden platform would only increase the height of the case :S

I´ll be moving my desk today and I´ll post some shots of the clearance between the case and the bridge, just so you can see what I was talking about, because once fited under the bridge it will be easy to determinate wheter or not I can use the casters from the Haf X


----------



## shEiD

My wallet says: you guys suck. With all those pretty pictures...








Just ordered one from corsair. Freaking love from first sight, literally, saw first picture an hour ago











Spoiler: Grand Total



Carbide Series® Air 540 High Airflow ATX Cube Case: $139.99
Shipping & Handling: $4.89
Tax: $8.70
Grand Total: $153.58



Come to think of it, I never bought anything so fast


----------



## Gleniu

DA, DA  3 rads inside. mock-up only, but it fits


----------



## benfica101

I'm also really interested in this case, Sadly I got to wait till the 31/7/2013, we get everything late here in Aus, Price tag is fairly steep at $199.00, but that's not going to stop me from having it


----------



## newone757

Got my sleeved extensions in. Last piece of the puzzle for now


----------



## Bigm

Got my case, simply amazing as usual from Corsair.


----------



## draterrojam

camera phone. I'll try to take more later. For now I'm just going to stare at it.


----------



## Qu1ckset

So UPS delivered me a second Corsair Air 540 for free, i guess something got messed up and this one got shipped to me for free!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> camera phone. I'll try to take more later. For now I'm just going to stare at it.


Congrats on the new case, looks good!







added to the club


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> So UPS delivered me a second Corsair Air 540 for free, i guess something got messed up and this one got shipped to me for free!


Pics or didn´t happen xD
Lucky guy


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> Pics or didn´t happen xD
> Lucky guy


Im not home for the rest of the weekend sadly Tuesday when i get home il post pics


----------



## FFOX

Look what came in the mail yesterday


----------



## Paradigm84

Love this case.









Link to "build log".


----------



## xx9e02

Does the case come with a USB 3.0 to 2.0 adapter in the accessory kit? Going to order this case very soon after seeing all the clean builds in here!


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xx9e02*
> 
> Does the case come with a USB 3.0 to 2.0 adapter in the accessory kit? Going to order this case very soon after seeing all the clean builds in here!


No, it doesn´t


----------



## djt01

I'm thinking of getting this case and was wondering if anyone here could comment on the power button?

So far I've owned the 800D, 650D and 550D and have loved all of them but the power button especially on the 650D has had some issues mainly related to it's plastic spring design, I haven't had any issues with the 550D's power button though.

I know from looking at the pictures the button it self is obviously plastic but does it have a solid feel?


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djt01*
> 
> I'm thinking of getting this case and was wondering if anyone here could comment on the power button?
> 
> So far I've owned the 800D, 650D and 550D and have loved all of them but the power button especially on the 650D has had some issues mainly related to it's plastic spring design, I haven't had any issues with the 550D's power button though.
> 
> I know from looking at the pictures the button it self is obviously plastic but does it have a solid feel?


I understand what you mean. On my 800d (not so much my 650d) I had a power button problem where it stuck and would take some "shimmying" to get it to push in. Luckily with an email to support I got a new one sent to me for free; so you we have that if the time ever does come. However, the button is plastic but feel VERY tactile and sturdy when compared to my previous corsair cases. I would say you/we should be safe. But again as a fall back corsair support is always pretty good to help and you shouldn't have to worry too much.


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djt01*
> 
> I'm thinking of getting this case and was wondering if anyone here could comment on the power button?
> 
> So far I've owned the 800D, 650D and 550D and have loved all of them but the power button especially on the 650D has had some issues mainly related to it's plastic spring design, I haven't had any issues with the 550D's power button though.
> 
> I know from looking at the pictures the button it self is obviously plastic but does it have a solid feel?


Feels more solid than the one on the 800D


----------



## djt01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> I understand what you mean. On my 800d (not so much my 650d) I had a power button problem where it stuck and would take some "shimmying" to get it to push in. Luckily with an email to support I got a new one sent to me for free; so you we have that if the time ever does come. However, the button is plastic but feel VERY tactile and sturdy when compared to my previous corsair cases. I would say you/we should be safe. But again as a fall back corsair support is always pretty good to help and you shouldn't have to worry too much.


Thanks for the response.

I've experienced just the opposite, I had major issues with the 650D but not (yet anyway) with the 800D but I think they use the same type of plastic spring arrangement.

As far as Corsair's support is concerned in my experience they are second to none. All I can say, Excellent with a capital *E*. That's the thing with Corsair, I might have some gripes with their cases but I won't hesitate in recommending or buying their products because the customer support is that good. I feel that companies like this should be supported as much as possible.

They actually sent me three 650D case bezels to try and rectify the power button issue. It took three tries just to get UPS to send me a undamaged bezel. The last one they sent arrived in perfect condition but I still have the power button issue, I just gave up.


----------



## djt01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> Feels more solid than the one on the 800D


Can you tell if they are using a metal spring on the power switch with the 540?


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djt01*
> 
> Can you tell if they are using a metal spring on the power switch with the 540?


If a power switch is your biggest concern on a case, then maybe you should just get it. And it's a click, not a push, so I would assume a switch.


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djt01*
> 
> Can you tell if they are using a metal spring on the power switch with the 540?


It´s all plastic


----------



## djt01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> If a power switch is your biggest concern on a case, then maybe you should just get it. And it's a click, not a push, so I would assume a switch.


Thanks, I wasn't planning on going hog wild with this build, just as long as the H110 fit's I'm fine with the rest of it.


----------



## djt01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> It´s all plastic


Looks very similar to what I've seen with the other Corsair cases I've owned, thanks for taking the time to post a picture.


----------



## onereactor

Man you guys are making some cool ass rigs! There's just something about this case that's so sexy. I have one of these on the way for a client build and after seeing this I'm even more excited to get started. Nice builds


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onereactor*
> 
> Man you guys are making some cool ass rigs! There's just something about this case that's so sexy. I have one of these on the way for a client build and after seeing this I'm even more excited to get started. Nice builds


Welcome to OCN and thank you for the compliment








Please, post some shots of that build when it´s done if your clients is OK with that.


----------



## onereactor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> Wellcome to OCN and thank you for the compliment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, post some shots of that build when it´s done if your clients is OK with that.


Awesome man thanks for the welcome









This case really has me extra excited about this build it's just so unique in a market of clones. I hope they consider making an all aluminum version in the future.
I'm sure he won't have a problem with me showing it off a little It's going to be a little on the extreme side.

One little tip I thought of so far that I thought I'd share with anyone who cares is, since this is a plastic case the few web photos I've seen had pretty faded looking plastic and fingerprints, a good remedy to make your case a nice dark and rich looking black would be to get a microfiber cloth and rub some BlackMagic car interior spray on it and wipe all excess really good with the dry side of the cloth so its not shiny. Plus if you leave the spray on the microfiber just a quick wipe will keep it fingerprint free.

Its not as greasy as a lot of cleaners and if you wipe of all the excess you'll have a nice fingerprint free dark black without collecting dust. Just a word of caution, if you use a white shop towel you'll leave lint all over the place.

Maybe that's to far for some idk but it'll work great


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onereactor*
> 
> Awesome man thanks for the welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This case really has me extra excited about this build it's just so unique in a market of clones. I hope they consider making an all aluminum version in the future.
> I'm sure he won't have a problem with me showing it off a little It's going to be a little on the extreme side.
> 
> One little tip I thought of so far that I thought I'd share with anyone who cares is, since this is a plastic case the few web photos I've seen had pretty faded looking plastic and fingerprints, a good remedy to make your case a nice dark and rich looking black would be to get a microfiber cloth and rub some BlackMagic car interior spray on it and wipe all excess really good with the dry side of the cloth so its not shiny. Plus if you leave the spray on the microfiber just a quick wipe will keep it fingerprint free.
> 
> Its not as greasy as a lot of cleaners and if you wipe of all the excess you'll have a nice fingerprint free dark black without collecting dust. Just a word of caution, if you use a white shop towel you'll leave lint all over the place.
> 
> Maybe that's to far for some idk but it'll work great


Wouldn't that hurt the finish on it? I wouldn't want to ruin the case....maybe do it and take some pics if you are that experimental?


----------



## onereactor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> Wouldn't that hurt the finish on it? I wouldn't want to ruin the case....maybe do it and take some pics if you are that experimental?


No not all all dash cleaners are made for plastics vinyl and rubber to protect it from cracking. I wouldn't use turtle wax but better quality stuff like McGuires Mothers and black magic should be fine.

Actually I'm going to retract Black magic and say Mothers protectant would probably be the best overall choice because it doesn't leave a shine or grease to wipe away just penetrates and conditions plastics . It'll be a few weeks before I get everything and am finished but I'll be a guinea pig


----------



## Atokade

Like many of you I ordered the case last week from Corsair, with relatively quick shipping to Canada.

I don't have all my components yet but I couldn't wait to start and replace my aging 2009 Silverstone FT02 build I had under my desk with something smaller and newer. Last time around I actually went the whole MDPC kit, sleeved my PSU and cables etc. It was rewarding, but time consuming. I'm too lazy now, especially with $6-$8 Bitfenix extensions, so I went the white route.

I'm still missing my second EVGA GTX770, an NZXT Hue and Bitfenix orange 8-pin PCIe cables for the cards. Also should be getting backplates for the GPUs in a few weeks. The PSU side is, like most of you, relatively messy. But that's not what's for show, right?







The first time I finished up and laid the window side on, it was shockingly clear and with little light in the evening/at night it looked like I hadn't installed the window panel at all.






Ato


----------



## STUNT1990

@Ato: Do you have any ETA on the backplates? I got my EVGA GTX 770 SC ACX on June 10th and I´m still waiting for mine...
I´m making custom cables (and sleeving with MDPC) for my AX1200i and I enjoy doing them but the pinout on this PSUs is horible so I may end up getting some extensions (or corsair´s braided cables).


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> @Ato: Do you have any ETA on the backplates? I got my EVGA GTX 770 SC ACX on June 10th and I´m still waiting for mine...
> I´m making custom cables (and sleeving with MDPC) for my AX1200i and I enjoy doing them but the pinout on this PSUs is horible so I may end up getting some extensions (or corsair´s braided cables).


Really? Maaaan. I got the standard 7-10 day to ship message. So that's about 2 weeks worth before they actually ship it out, and add to that ground transit time, I'm thinking 1 week if coming to Canada from the USA. But for all I know, the plates could be in a warehouse in Germany, or Hong Kong, so 2 weeks there.

I still have loads of MDPC sleeving, heatshrink, pins, etc. If I remember anything, it was how my fingertips suffered a beating from all the hard plastic edges and small bits and pieces I had to firmly grip to get it done. That, and the semi-modular PSU I broke by (foolishly) deciding I'd open it and have sleeving go inside the non-modular cables, only to break a couple of wires off the board (stupid me). I then sold the PSU on craigslist in the ruined state to someone wanting a fixer-upper project.

Good luck!
Ato


----------



## uaedroid

Guys, would there be a WHITE Corsair Carbide Air 540? Thanks and Congrats to the owners of this wonderful case.


----------



## onereactor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atokade*
> 
> Like many of you I ordered the case last week from Corsair, with relatively quick shipping to Canada.
> 
> I don't have all my components yet but I couldn't wait to start and replace my aging 2009 Silverstone FT02 build I had under my desk with something smaller and newer. Last time around I actually went the whole MDPC kit, sleeved my PSU and cables etc. It was rewarding, but time consuming. I'm too lazy now, especially with $6-$8 Bitfenix extensions, so I went the white route.
> 
> I'm still missing my second EVGA GTX770, an NZXT Hue and Bitfenix orange 8-pin PCIe cables for the cards. Also should be getting backplates for the GPUs in a few weeks. The PSU side is, like most of you, relatively messy. But that's not what's for show, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first time I finished up and laid the window side on, it was shockingly clear and with little light in the evening/at night it looked like I hadn't installed the window panel at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ato


Looks great so far man, whats the panel thingy in the 5.25?


----------



## McFuu

I'll be joining you guys here in about a month. August 8th I'll be home to build my rig. Everything is already ordered in SIG.
Congratulations to everyone else on the great builds.


----------



## MaN227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onereactor*
> 
> Looks great so far man, whats the panel thingy in the 5.25?


just a guess , don't feel im going TOO far out on a limb here,














a fan controller

















matter of fact mate I am fairly certain its a BitFenix Hydra Pro Fan Controller
















Peace


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onereactor*
> 
> Looks great so far man, whats the panel thingy in the 5.25?


It's a Bitfenix Hydra fan controller like MaN227 guessed







I considered a bunch of fan controllers, but anything that has a display would be a bit awkward because of the vertical placement, so I settled on this one. Honestly, I think it was a good choice. The matte black finish blends with the case, and the lack of display makes it very clean.

I have the front two fans, the rear fan, and the pump on the fan controller. The two radiator fans are connected to the motherboard so I can manage them with software profiles.

Ato


----------



## Atokade

Some more photos. On a whim while I was shopping the Bitfenix cables I bought an InWin magnetic filter to see if I can mod it or mess with it. Well, it doesn't work out for the bottom of the case, so I stuck it on the PSU side. It doesn't really look like it will filter much of anything, as the mesh is not fine enough. So I'll leave it there for now while researching other alternatives like DEMCiflex.




Here's a closeup of the Bitfenix Hydra fan controller:


And the case with the window panel on, minus the LED lighting I want to add and my second card.


----------



## Shrike

Been looking at this case for a few days, pretty much fell in love at the first sight. Like Atokade my current build is in an FT02, which despite it being quiet, cool, and very high quality I've never really liked because it's so huge, heavy, and the covered ports on the top make it awkward to use. I also got the windowless version which I regret as I've since decided I'd like to be able to see my stuff. I've been thinking about upgrading lately as I'd really like to go to 1440p over the 1080p I have now, so when I saw the Dell u2713hm on sale for $550 ($250 off!) last night I took the plunge and ordered the 540 direct from Corsair, five 140mm Noctua fans (may not look the best, but they cool well and are quiet, and I already have a Noctua NH-D14 anyway), an EVGA GTX 780 Superclocked w/ ACX cooler, and of course that Dell u2713HM monitor. Not sure if I should have skipped out on buying fans for the top exhaust or not, but I can experiment and not use them if it's better without. All fans will be undervolted using the adapters they come with, which should keep things quiet but provide good airflow. I'm not really a water cooling type of person. It won't have any fancy lights or anything, but I can look into that once the system's all set up and usable.

Now to figure out what to do with my old case and monitor, selling online's out of the question as it'd be a pain to ship them and I don't really have room to hang onto them.


----------



## newone757

Decided to flip on its side for a few minutes just to see how it looked. Having the motherboard horizontal is new to me but I quite liked it. Not sure if I would keep it like this all the time but I like the option. (excuse the sloppy LEDs, i had to RMA my tohers ones so its temporary just to light the inside a little)


----------



## MaN227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> It´s all plastic


hummm, not very encouraging to see such a cheap ass button mechanics. this is EXACTLY like MANY a laptop mouse pad buttons (left and right ) click. and is a VERY common fail point, a bit too much stress and the squiggly plastic bits either themselves crack in half or the "weld" point where they attach breaks free.

if I assume correctly there is a plastic sort of housing that was removed from behind the button in this photo? if correct I hope like hell said housing will only allow a very short travel on the button itself. if not there will surely be many power buttons breaking.

is there any sort of "click" when u power on or off?

I'm not off to scour for more photos that show the back side of the power button to clarify this.

who ever brought this question up about the power button, good question mate.

a silly thing I wonder is if you can get one of those colored led caps onto the *********** led to make it blue.

and *speaking of the white led, how bright is it?* as some can be rather blindingly bright.

my case is on schedule for the 10th , seems I ordered at exactly the wrong time with holiday and then weekend , sigh lol its only had TWO days of movement in 7 days









*@newone757* as I imagined I quite like the way it looks with it "window up" placement. did u put wheels or feet on it? or what?


----------



## STUNT1990

Tomorrow I´ll be getting some discs for my dremel and modding a little bit this cube








I have some issues with the cable management holes and I don´t like at all the bottom on the motherboard side so I´ll do something as drastical as Gleniu did xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atokade*
> 
> Really? Maaaan. I got the standard 7-10 day to ship message. So that's about 2 weeks worth before they actually ship it out, and add to that ground transit time, I'm thinking 1 week if coming to Canada from the USA. But for all I know, the plates could be in a warehouse in Germany, or Hong Kong, so 2 weeks there.
> 
> I still have loads of MDPC sleeving, heatshrink, pins, etc. If I remember anything, it was how my fingertips suffered a beating from all the hard plastic edges and small bits and pieces I had to firmly grip to get it done. That, and the semi-modular PSU I broke by (foolishly) deciding I'd open it and have sleeving go inside the non-modular cables, only to break a couple of wires off the board (stupid me). I then sold the PSU on craigslist in the ruined state to someone wanting a fixer-upper project.
> 
> Good luck!
> Ato


I just checked the website again and it says shipped on July 5th so it should arrive soon ^^
I bought my GPU on a local store so I didn´t pick any kind of shipping; I just followed the instructions to get a backplate with free shipping so I guess the shipping will be what they choose but I´m not worried now nowing that it has been shipped.

I don´t have a problem with melted plastic, I manage to do it without burning myself too much xD
The problem I have is only with the 24, eps and gpu cables as the pinout on my PSU is perfect for a twister themed build xD but I´ll keep using MDPC for my custom length cables in all the other ones (fan, 4 pin molex, sata power, usb and.. I think that´s all xD)
I still don´t know what will I do with those 3 cables..

EDIT:
@MaN277: Ops, I didn´t saw your post
The piece on the picture is the front panel of the case just poeped out, those are the back side of the plastic buttons.
I´ll turn my computer off to let you know about the switch itself and about the sound as I haven´t really stared on that.
About the leds; they are both white and not too bright, I guess you could use some of those caps but you would also replace the leds and get a better result and the bright you desire.

EDIT:
Both reset and power switch are the same
There´s a licky noise when pushing it and anotherone when you release it.
it makes the same noise when pressing it directly and when you use the plastic button on the case.
My brother has a 800D and it seems to have the same plastic spring ont he button but this feels more solid and it doesn´t feel like it´s going to break (the power button on my brother´s 800D came broken by default)

Here a couple of pictures from my review on this case where you can see the switches and leds are easy to replace in case you want something diferent

http://s1047.photobucket.com/user/STUNT1990/media/Corsair Carbide Air 540/59_zps700cfdaa.jpg.html
http://s1047.photobucket.com/user/STUNT1990/media/Corsair Carbide Air 540/61_zpsd7527c6f.jpg.html


----------



## macro6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atokade*
> 
> Like many of you I ordered the case last week from Corsair, with relatively quick shipping to Canada.
> 
> I don't have all my components yet but I couldn't wait to start and replace my aging 2009 Silverstone FT02 build I had under my desk with something smaller and newer. Last time around I actually went the whole MDPC kit, sleeved my PSU and cables etc. It was rewarding, but time consuming. I'm too lazy now, especially with $6-$8 Bitfenix extensions, so I went the white route.
> 
> I'm still missing my second EVGA GTX770, an NZXT Hue and Bitfenix orange 8-pin PCIe cables for the cards. Also should be getting backplates for the GPUs in a few weeks. The PSU side is, like most of you, relatively messy. But that's not what's for show, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first time I finished up and laid the window side on, it was shockingly clear and with little light in the evening/at night it looked like I hadn't installed the window panel at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ato


is that corsair h110? if yes, can you do push/pull without issues?


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> *@newone757* as I imagined I quite like the way it looks with it "window up" placement. did u put wheels or feet on it? or what?


Yes I like looking down on it as well. Ill just keep it like this until I get tired of it.

At first I didnt have anything underneath it because there is good space between the psu and the side panel not to choke it and air should come in through the back grates. But I couldn't help but be paranoid since i dont have anything to monitor PSU temps so I just set it on 4 megablocks from the kid's room lol. they are far enough under that you cant see them unless you deliberately look under, at normal viewing angles it just floats


----------



## onereactor

Hehe I assumed a fan contoller but just wanted to know which one cause your right that matches the case very well. This Lamptron FC9 I found would probably be pretty cool looking too.



And newone757 I like the idea of laying it on its side to I thought that would look pretty cool myself and it does! I can't do it because I'm going to be adding a lot of water cooling stuff but if I wasn't it would certainly consider it! You know if you just turned the sticker sideways it would look like its made to be like that.


----------



## onereactor

Could someone possible take a picture of the backside compartment wall under the 5.25 bays, but the entire view so I can judge how much room I have for reservoirs and pumps if any against that wall?


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onereactor*
> 
> Could someone possible take a picture of the backside compartment wall under the 5.25 bays, but the entire view so I can judge how much room I have for reservoirs and pumps if any against that wall?


You should take a look at Gleniu's build log (*edit* the link is on page one, oops). He has pictures of everything dissassembled, both Mobo side and PSU side. If, after that, you need particular pics and measurements, I'll see what I can do.

Ato


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macro6*
> 
> is that corsair h110? if yes, can you do push/pull without issues?


Hey macro6, it's indeed an H110. I don't think you'd be able to do push/pull. It looks like there would be clearance issues with the EPS cable. Gleniu was able to pull it off with 120mm fans here:


But 140mm radiator and fans is just too wide it seems for two sets of fans:


----------



## onereactor

That's exactly what I was looking for but I missed that thread completely. I'm doing three EK pump tops and now after seeing that I think I can manage two on that wall but I just couldn't find a good angle of that space to know for sure and I haven't received the case yet. Just trying to button up my plan. That was perfect thank you


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> Decided to flip on its side for a few minutes just to see how it looked. Having the motherboard horizontal is new to me but I quite liked it. Not sure if I would keep it like this all the time but I like the option.


Be careful playing with horizontal / vertical placements if you are using HDDs.
Most of them have no issue working either horizontally or vertically mounted, but once you have a lot of hours on either orientation, might cause them to fail prematurely if you switch them.

PS: ups has schedulled delivery of my 540 tomorrow by that time


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtolios*
> 
> Be careful playing with horizontal / vertical placements if you are using HDDs.
> Most of them have no issue working either horizontally or vertically mounted, but once you have a lot of hours on either orientation, might cause them to fail prematurely if you switch them.


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!












Again, if it is a new HDD, it won't really . Most data centers etc have HDDs spinning vertically mounted.
Issues might occur after switching between the two orientations, once the HDD has established its "patterns" working on one orientation for some time.

/

Which WC kit would you recommend me to start?

I am leaning towards the XSPC Raystorm D5 with a EX 360 rad to begin with, probably with future expansion to a 240 top rad, and perhaps a 2nd 360 on the back side if I want to go extreme.
That would mean extra $50 for a proper hole-saw to do the wholes on the metal panel.

Think the 1st 360 will do ok @ push-pull with just the 3930K being water-cooled.
I was tempted to go RX360, but I think there might be an issue with push-pull + anything 79xx or 780 big in the future for GPU...the current 670 fits fine, but I plan keeping this case for some time.


----------



## MaN227

yes the hdd orientation is something I had not even considered. I still quite like the way it looks, seems it'd be fairly easy to mount legs/feet or castors/casters







to the psu side panel.

speaking of such makes me wonder about something I had not even looked at, are there just screws that secured the sata hot swap plugs, to the lip at bottom of case? are they riveted in? just plastic compression clips ? what?


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> yes the hdd orientation is something I had not even considered. I still quite like the way it looks, seems it'd be fairly easy to mount legs/feet or castors/casters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to the psu side panel.
> 
> speaking of such makes me wonder about something I had not even looked at, are there just screws that secured the sata hot swap plugs, to the lip at bottom of case? are they riveted in? just plastic compression clips ? what?


There are 2 screws that secure the hot swap plugs. It's easily removed. If you take look at my pics, I removed the right side sled and plug.

Cheers


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> yes the hdd orientation is something I had not even considered. I still quite like the way it looks, seems it'd be fairly easy to mount legs/feet or castors/casters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to the psu side panel.
> 
> speaking of such makes me wonder about something I had not even looked at, are there just screws that secured the sata hot swap plugs, to the lip at bottom of case? are they riveted in? just plastic compression clips ? what?


2 small phillips head screws and that´s all.
Check my review in my signature, I have some text and pictures of the whole disasembly of the case including that.

EDIT: Ops, Atokade was faster xD


----------



## onereactor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtolios*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, if it is a new HDD, it won't really . Most data centers etc have HDDs spinning vertically mounted.
> Issues might occur after switching between the two orientations, once the HDD has established its "patterns" working on one orientation for some time.
> 
> /
> 
> Which WC kit would you recommend me to start?
> 
> I am leaning towards the XSPC Raystorm D5 with a EX 360 rad to begin with, probably with future expansion to a 240 top rad, and perhaps a 2nd 360 on the back side if I want to go extreme.
> That would mean extra $50 for a proper hole-saw to do the wholes on the metal panel.
> 
> Think the 1st 360 will do ok @ push-pull with just the 3930K being water-cooled.
> I was tempted to go RX360, but I think there might be an issue with push-pull + anything 79xx or 780 big in the future for GPU...the current 670 fits fine, but I plan keeping this case for some time.


I seen a review on the 540 where someone tried to fit a Phobya 360 in the front which fit fine but the mounting holes wouldn't line up properly because it wasn't wide enough to match the mounting holes(123mm width on the Phobya)

He answered my questions for me and said he got a XSPC RX360 to fit with mounting the fans in front of the radiator on the other side of the screen and still had clearance for the front panel and it cleared a GTX780 fine but not quite enough for push?

I just ordered 3 Hardware labs Black Ice Rads a 360,240 and 120mm and I'm hopping they work out because the the Phobya was something like 123mm wide and the RX360 is 125mm so the Black Ice are a little bit wider than those and hopefully the holes line up.

I've seen an Alphacool Monsta 360 in this case almost touching a GTX780 but still clearing it if that helps, but then only fans on the front side obviously.

Find out the diameter of the Monsta (80mm it think?) and subtract roughly 25mm for fan clearance and that should give you maximum thickness Radiator you can go with, and make sure it's at-least 125mm wide.

This may not guarantee compatibility but it should give you a starting place.


----------



## Eagle1337

I don't have time ot go indepth and read stuff, but I'm correct that a rx360 fits internally with the fans inside as well.. I have 570s so size of the gpus shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Qu1ckset

*Member list update!
*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FFOX*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what came in the mail yesterday


upload a pic of your completed rig and i can add you to the list


----------



## pcfoo

Thanks for your reply.
I am almost sure the RX360 will fit with the fans inside the shroud (outside the case's steel frame). I don't think it will fit with anything 79xx/780 sized though in push - pull, and I think the EX360 @ push-pull will out-perform the RX360 with only push (or pull). It will be more expensive ofc due to extra fans.

The thinner EX will also probably be easier to match with a top push-pull 240mm rad should you wish to leave the internal top fan off the 360 rad assembly. I don't know if you can fit a 240 top rad with the RX360 or a similarly thick triple rad. Anyone with proper measurements and/or hints about that?


----------



## draterrojam

Can't express how much better this looks in person. Now I just have to organize the back a little, was little too excited and just kinda shoved everything in there. So much room in the back it is great.


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> Can't express how much better this looks in person. Now I just have to organize the back a little, was little too excited and just kinda shoved everything in there. So much room in the back it is great.


Very nice! I know this is nitpicking, but would you have white cable ties for the white sleeved PCIe cables going to the GPUs?
What I've done if I didn't want to put a white one, was use black cable ties right behind the rubber grommets so the individually sleeved cables are still tied together, but it's not visible through the window.

Still, everything else looks great, nice and clean. I'm a bit scared to see what the other side looks like based on your description







And I can't wait to get my LEDs.


----------



## FFOX

Here is my poor grad student rig , transplanted into the new case. Unfortunately I had to remove the LEDs that I had in the case because the window is directly in the line of sight of my bed and the case lit up the room at night











Here is a size comparison between the 540 and my old case:


Overall I really love the case, plenty of room for upgrades and ideas I would like to try out at a later time. Unfortunately I could not get the hotswap racks to work on the first pass, but I plan on looking at it again in the future when I have a little bit more time.


----------



## STUNT1990

What was the problem with the HDD?
With the SSD you need to remove one of the 4 plastic/metal pieces on the sides of the plate and screw the SSD with the provided screws (the smalles screws among the ones included with the case)

Great upgrade







I can´t stand those small cases with no space behind the motherboard tray :S a couple of days ago I had to move the computer of a friend to a 650D and the old case (from thermaltake) didn´t even have a "behing the motherboard tray" zone xD in fact it din´t have a side panel in there, it was riveted to the case :S


----------



## Zer0CoolX

When newegg finally gets the case i can use my gift card to get it, so ill be a part of the club then. Wish i had custom loop but it will be H80i and air. Gonna go red theme i think. Red LEDs, red h80i, red G600 mouse and gonna get a red backlit keyboard. May even get a couple fans with red color in them (maybe not LED, idk).


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FFOX*
> 
> Here is my poor grad student rig , transplanted into the new case. Unfortunately I had to remove the LEDs that I had in the case because the window is directly in the line of sight of my bed and the case lit up the room at night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a size comparison between the 540 and my old case:
> 
> 
> Overall I really love the case, plenty of room for upgrades and ideas I would like to try out at a later time. Unfortunately I could not get the hotswap racks to work on the first pass, but I plan on looking at it again in the future when I have a little bit more time.


You just gently bend the plastic hotswap bay in enough to fit the harddrive in and your done.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> What was the problem with the HDD?
> With the SSD you need to remove one of the 4 plastic/metal pieces on the sides of the plate and screw the SSD with the provided screws (the smalles screws among the ones included with the case)
> 
> Great upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can´t stand those small cases with no space behind the motherboard tray :S a couple of days ago I had to move the computer of a friend to a 650D and the old case (from thermaltake) didn´t even have a "behing the motherboard tray" zone xD in fact it din´t have a side panel in there, it was riveted to the case :S


I didn't even know there was screws for the ssd drive gage, I just shove mine in and worked perfect


----------



## Atokade

I'm thinking of using 3 x 120mm fans for the front intake, instead of the two 140mm fans, to increase airflow and have positive pressure in my case.

I wonder, 3 x 120mm fans running at the same speed as 2 140mm fans, does it give more airflow? From my faint physics recollection, and my 30 second google search (literally, just quickly browsed the first physics forum I found), I gather airflow is additive with fans in parallel. So I would have to sum the airflow of the 3 x 120mm fans, and compare to the sum of the airflow of the 2 x 140mm fans. Obviously I would have more airflow per fan if I use faster rpm, and consequently louder fans. But if I want to compare at an approximately equal sound level, I'd be dealing with 3 x smaller airflow vs 2 x higher airflow.

Thoughts anyone?

*edit*
Moved my question and graphs, data, etc. over to the Air Cooling section:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1407697/interesting-choice-2-x-140mm-vs-3-x-120mm-intake-fans


----------



## FFOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> What was the problem with the HDD?
> With the SSD you need to remove one of the 4 plastic/metal pieces on the sides of the plate and screw the SSD with the provided screws (the smalles screws among the ones included with the case)
> 
> Great upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can´t stand those small cases with no space behind the motherboard tray :S a couple of days ago I had to move the computer of a friend to a 650D and the old case (from thermaltake) didn´t even have a "behing the motherboard tray" zone xD in fact it din´t have a side panel in there, it was riveted to the case :S


Thanks for the tip with the SSD, I had it plugged in (and working) but I felt uncomfortable with it being suspended in air and only supported by the connection. I am not too sure what was going on with the HDD but windows would not recognize the drive when I had it plugged into the hotswap. I didn't have too much time to mess around with i though.

Here is the components to the first wave of the upgrade:


For the next round of upgrades I was planning on going with Ivybridge-E, but I may hold out for Haswell-E (and then hopefully not upgrade for the rest of grad school







)


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atokade*
> 
> I'm thinking of using 3 x 120mm fans for the front intake, instead of the two 140mm fans, to increase airflow and have positive pressure in my case.
> 
> I wonder, 3 x 120mm fans running at the same speed as 2 140mm fans, does it give more airflow? From my faint physics recollection, and my 30 second google search (literally, just quickly browsed the first physics forum I found), I gather airflow is additive with fans in parallel. So I would have to sum the airflow of the 3 x 120mm fans, and compare to the sum of the airflow of the 2 x 140mm fans. Obviously I would have more airflow per fan if I use faster rpm, and consequently louder fans. But if I want to compare at an approximately equal sound level, I'd be dealing with 3 x smaller airflow vs 2 x higher airflow.
> 
> Thoughts anyone?


I would say that it is hard to get what you want: 140mm fans spectacularly outperform 120mm @ same rpm in cfm. Surely you can get more cfm with 3x 120mm fans vs. 2x 140mm, but not swapping 2x decent <1500 rpm 140mm fans with quiet <1500rpm 120s.

Afaik the 140s included with the 540 Air are not that silent, and probably fast spinning / high cfm , so the "mark" is set pretty high.


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtolios*
> 
> I would say that it is hard to get what you want: 140mm fans spectacularly outperform 120mm @ same rpm in cfm. Surely you can get more cfm with 3x 120mm fans vs. 2x 140mm, but not swapping 2x decent <1500 rpm 140mm fans with quiet <1500rpm 120s.
> 
> Afaik the 140s included with the 540 Air are not that silent, and probably fast spinning / high cfm , so the "mark" is set pretty high.


Thanks for your input! I just added some more to my original post (in fact, I added a lot more, so it took a bit of time :S).


----------



## onereactor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtolios*
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> I am almost sure the RX360 will fit with the fans inside the shroud (outside the case's steel frame). I don't think it will fit with anything 79xx/780 sized though in push - pull, and I think the EX360 @ push-pull will out-perform the RX360 with only push (or pull). It will be more expensive ofc due to extra fans.
> 
> The thinner EX will also probably be easier to match with a top push-pull 240mm rad should you wish to leave the internal top fan off the 360 rad assembly. I don't know if you can fit a 240 top rad with the RX360 or a similarly thick triple rad. Anyone with proper measurements and/or hints about that?


I'm going to be trying the 240 and 360 and what I've come across is some radiators have almost like an end cap that bulges out from each side that increases the overall length so just because it says 240 doesn't meant their all the same size length wise so just be careful.

I'm going to try the Black Ice SR1 Low Air Flow Optimized 360 & 240 both 54mm thick and that should leave just enough clearance that they don't hit each other.



Edit: Notice the end cap for the ports, well some radiators have something similar on the other side with no ports, but on this you can see their flat. Add 25mm for a fan on the backside and that would be just about 80mm which is the thickness of a Monsta 360 which fits.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> Tomorrow I´ll be getting some discs for my dremel and modding a little bit this cube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some issues with the cable management holes and I don´t like at all the bottom on the motherboard side so I´ll do something as drastical as Gleniu did xD
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked the website again and it says shipped on July 5th so it should arrive soon ^^
> I bought my GPU on a local store so I didn´t pick any kind of shipping; I just followed the instructions to get a backplate with free shipping so I guess the shipping will be what they choose but I´m not worried now nowing that it has been shipped.
> 
> I don´t have a problem with melted plastic, I manage to do it without burning myself too much xD
> The problem I have is only with the 24, eps and gpu cables as the pinout on my PSU is perfect for a twister themed build xD but I´ll keep using MDPC for my custom length cables in all the other ones (fan, 4 pin molex, sata power, usb and.. I think that´s all xD)
> I still don´t know what will I do with those 3 cables..
> 
> EDIT:
> @MaN277: Ops, I didn´t saw your post
> The piece on the picture is the front panel of the case just poeped out, those are the back side of the plastic buttons.
> I´ll turn my computer off to let you know about the switch itself and about the sound as I haven´t really stared on that.
> About the leds; they are both white and not too bright, I guess you could use some of those caps but you would also replace the leds and get a better result and the bright you desire.
> 
> EDIT:
> Both reset and power switch are the same
> There´s a licky noise when pushing it and anotherone when you release it.
> it makes the same noise when pressing it directly and when you use the plastic button on the case.
> My brother has a 800D and it seems to have the same plastic spring ont he button but this feels more solid and it doesn´t feel like it´s going to break (the power button on my brother´s 800D came broken by default)
> 
> Here a couple of pictures from my review on this case where you can see the switches and leds are easy to replace in case you want something diferent
> 
> http://s1047.photobucket.com/user/STUNT1990/media/Corsair Carbide Air 540/59_zps700cfdaa.jpg.html
> http://s1047.photobucket.com/user/STUNT1990/media/Corsair Carbide Air 540/61_zpsd7527c6f.jpg.html


Stunt - looking forward to see your mod, mate! Good luck with dremel.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> Can't express how much better this looks in person. Now I just have to organize the back a little, was little too excited and just kinda shoved everything in there. So much room in the back it is great.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice - I have to say I like those multi color leds
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onereactor*
> 
> I'm going to be trying the 240 and 360 and what I've come across is some radiators have almost like an end cap that bulges out from each side that increases the overall length so just because it says 240 doesn't meant their all the same size length wise so just be careful.
> 
> I'm going to try the Black Ice SR1 Low Air Flow Optimized 360 & 240 both 54mm thick and that should leave just enough clearance that they don't hit each other.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Notice the end cap for the ports, well some radiators have something similar on the other side with no ports, but on this you can see their flat. Add 25mm for a fan on the backside and that would be just about 80mm which is the thickness of a Monsta 360 which fits.


sweet! we need more custom loops here







I am really curious to see how it looks. good luck!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FFOX*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip with the SSD, I had it plugged in (and working) but I felt uncomfortable with it being suspended in air and only supported by the connection. I am not too sure what was going on with the HDD but windows would not recognize the drive when I had it plugged into the hotswap. I didn't have too much time to mess around with i though.
> 
> Here is the components to the first wave of the upgrade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the next round of upgrades I was planning on going with Ivybridge-E, but I may hold out for Haswell-E (and then hopefully not upgrade for the rest of grad school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I have the same dilemma - 8 cores and DDR4 sounds very tempting to actually postpone upgrade, safe a pile of cash and go for 'extreme system'. On the the other hand this stuff (e.g. 2011 socket config) is really expensive (e.g. for a price of i7-3930K you have haswell i7 and a nice mobo). Unless one does rendering or similar stuff haswell i7 has actually a lot of computing power (especially for gaming). I would probably delid mine to finally hit 5Ghz (hopefully), even if I need dice (I got 4.99Ghz on my i5-750 on dice ;-)
GA-Z87X-OC is such a lovely board (some very nice functions I really like) - I MUST resist really hard not to go for a refresh now and build a sweet looking setup with orange tubing etc.








Coming back to the topic - I don't know if I will invest in haswell-e, I will probably take 'normal' i7 or i5, and spend the rest on 120Hz monitor, more GPU power or something else...


----------



## MaN227

just spotted another review here
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/corsair_carbide_air_540_review,1.html
btw this is one of my fav o rite 'puter websites for quite some time now. Peace


----------



## criminal

I got my case on Wednesday and I have to say it is great. I am loving this case.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I got my case on Wednesday and I have to say it is great. I am loving this case.


post a pic and i can add you to the owners list!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> post a pic and i can add you to the owners list!


I will get a better one as time permits:


----------



## hx-3

Hey everyone, a newbie here, but long-time PC builder. I received the Air 540 last Friday and building a new system based on it. It'll take about a month before I have everything ready to go, but here's what I'll be using. A couple of SATA III HDD's will be installed from my current system.

It's going to be named "The Blue Devil" (Yes, I'm a huge Duke fan...). Not only going for performance, but looks that will match Duke's colors (blue, white, silver/grey). I'm still looking for one or two fan controllers that will match nicely for the higher speed radiator fans I'll be using, as the rads are for lower RPM fans. And I know the rad fans I chose don't have the best static pressure, but I'll see how they perform. Again, went with looks here, but didn't want LED or Corsair SP fans.

I look forward to continuing the build log as more items arrive! And, any recommendations are appreciated! Water will be distilled with a silver kill coil in the res.

*Purchased*

- *Motherboard*: GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-D3H
- *Tubing*: PrimoFlex Advanced LRT - Brilliant Blue
- *Valve Drain*: Koolance G1/4" Brass Inline Drain Valve
- *Radiator (2x)*: Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm
- *Radiator Fans (8x)*: Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XL2
- *Exhaust Fan*: Prolimatech Blue Vortex 14
- *Lighting*: Logisys True-Color CCFL Light Bar - White

*Upcoming Items*

- *Processor*: Intel Core i7-4770K
- *Processor Block*: XSPC RayStorm High Performance Acetal
- *Video Card*: ASUS GTX770-DC2OC
- *Video Card Block*: EK Geforce GTX 770 VGA Liquid Cooling Block - Acetal + Nickel (May change to XSPC block to match blue lighting with CPU block)
- *Video Card Backplate*: EK Geforce GTX Titan SE VGA Liquid Cooling RAM Backplate (It fits, at least with the EK block)
- *RAM*: CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB (Substituting with blue lighting)
- *SSD*: SAMSUNG 840 Pro 256GB SATA III
- *Power Supply*: CORSAIR HX Series HX850
- *Thermal Paste*: Noctua NT-H1
- *Thermal Paste Remover*: ArctiClean 1 & 2 (For stock GPU paste removal)
- *Reservoir & Pump*: XSPC Laing DDC Reservoir Pump Attachment w/ MCP-350
- *Compression Fittings (x2)*: Monsoon Free Center Compression Fitting Pack - Blue
- *Misc. Blue Cable Extensions (24 Pin/EPS/GPU)*: Mod/Smart Kobra Cable MAX


----------



## onereactor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hx-3*
> 
> Hey everyone, a newbie here, but long-time PC builder. I received the Air 540 last Friday and building a new system based on it. It'll take about a month before I have everything ready to go, but here's what I'll be using. A couple of SATA III HDD's will be installed from my current system.
> 
> It's going to be named "The Blue Devil" (Yes, I'm a huge Duke fan...). Not only going for performance, but looks that will match Duke's colors (blue, white, silver/grey). I'm still looking for one or two fan controllers that will match nicely for the higher speed radiator fans I'll be using, as the rads are for lower RPM fans. And I know the rad fans I chose don't have the best static pressure, but I'll see how they perform. Again, went with looks here, but didn't want LED or Corsair SP fans.
> 
> I look forward to continuing the build log as more items arrive! And, any recommendations are appreciated! Water will be distilled with a silver kill coil in the res.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From one OCN newbie to another welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered a Lamptron touch and it might be along the lines of what your looking for. It's a 6 channel unit with 36W per channel so I'm going to use a 3-Pin power distribution PCB (from fozencpu.com) to run 3 fans off one channel 3 on the second and a pump on the 3rd 4th and 5th
> The unit I'm referring to is obviously the bottom one but the top one I think would look great in this case as well and has a maximum 50w per channel which is pretty killer too. This way you can control all the fans per radiator with one easy channel, and its as close to Duke blue as your probably going to find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to pics, and good luck!
> 
> Edit: Sorry actually I got a little confused with a million parts ordered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The touch was actually 30W per channel I ordered the CW611 which is 36W


----------



## Gleniu

another review, not sure it was posted here already
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/07/07/corsair_carbide_series_air_540_computer_case_review/1#.UdvANfn-JdU


----------



## MaN227

that review makes me







that's all I'll say, don't wanna spoil the reading for others.









still on schedule for delivery on the 10th, starting to get even more antsy about opening up the box and seeing it with my own eyes in person. stoked









this is on par with my childhood feeling waiting for xmas day to come


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hx-3*
> 
> - *SSD*: SAMSUNG 840 Pro 256GB SATA III (I hope this fits. I read that 7mm SSD's in height may not be compatible with the 540 drive cages, recommended 9.5mm. Any advice?)
> ]


Hey, I have the Samsung 840 Pro 128GB installed in the drive cage above the PSU, shouldn't be a problem for 7mm drives. Just for added measure, I screwed it in using 2 screws.
Cheers


----------



## hx-3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onereactor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hx-3*
> 
> From one OCN newbie to another welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered a Lamptron touch and it might be along the lines of what your looking for. It's a 6 channel unit with 36W per channel so I'm going to use a 3-Pin power distribution PCB (from fozencpu.com) to run 3 fans off one channel 3 on the second and a pump on the 3rd 4th and 5th
> The unit I'm referring to is obviously the bottom one but the top one I think would look great in this case as well and has a maximum 50w per channel which is pretty killer too. This way you can control all the fans per radiator with one easy channel, and its as close to Duke blue as your probably going to find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to pics, and good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I appreciate it! I was actually looking at the top fan controller you provided in your post (the one with the physical sliders) a couple of days ago and it caught my attention. I haven't paid enough attention to the 5 1/4 bays yet, but are screw holes available to use on those two bays rather than using the locking mechanism? I'll definitely look in to the touch version and those 3-pin power PCB's. I only saw four pin solutions, so thanks for the heads up on the 3-pin version, too. I should be posting pics of the motherboard, radiators and fans installed later tonight.
Click to expand...


----------



## hx-3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atokade*
> 
> Hey, I have the Samsung 840 Pro 128GB installed in the drive cage above the PSU, shouldn't be a problem for 7mm drives. Just for added measure, I screwed it in using 2 screws.
> Cheers


Thank you very much for this info. Again, with the SSD drive bays, I haven't paid much attention for screw holes and was going by reviewers only going by the locking mechanisms. I appreciate it!


----------



## pcfoo

Case received yest...looks good...that HardOCP review talking 420/280mm rads drove me nuts (did not have time to measure the thing yet).
Think I'm gonna work on a full SU model for us all


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hx-3*
> 
> Thanks, I appreciate it! I was actually looking at the top fan controller you provided in your post (the one with the physical sliders) a couple of days ago and it caught my attention. I haven't paid enough attention to the 5 1/4 bays yet, but are screw holes available to use on those two bays rather than using the locking mechanism? I'll definitely look in to the touch version and those 3-pin power PCB's. I only saw four pin solutions, so thanks for the heads up on the 3-pin version, too. I should be posting pics of the motherboard, radiators and fans installed later tonight.


The answer about the drive bays and the locking mechanism is a "it depends". There is the locking mechanism, which unfortunately only locks on the bottom of the bay. The locking mechanism is a lever and is made so that a long drive, such as a DVD drive, would push down on the far side of the lever, thereby applying force for the near side to push up, into the locking holes, and secure the drive.

What I found with a fan controller is, of course, that they are very short, and only lock with the near holes. Therefore there is no downward force on the far end of the lever, and if you mess with the locking mechanism a bit, it can drop out of the holes and unlock. Also, the top part of the drive bay has nothing, so it's unsecured and can move if you apply a bit of force on the top of the fan controller.

That being said, it does look like there is a hole for screws on top. It's inaccessible unless you remove the front panel, and remove the bay cage. That's something I may do myself to secure my Bitfenix fan controller, and soon to be installed NZXT Hue. I wonder if Gleniu's build thread has pics..

**edited to add**
I found a good picture to illustrate the above. Credit to HardOCP for the picture from their case review article.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtolios*
> 
> Case received yest...looks good...that HardOCP review talking 420/280mm rads drove me nuts (did not have time to measure the thing yet).
> Think I'm gonna work on a full SU model for us all


Looking forward to it!


----------



## Haiber

This case is still not available till the end of this month. So I don't have a model to test for myself.

I need to put in more than 4 mechanical drives in the case. Two can go in the front, and one in an adapter in the optical bay. However, I am wondering if there is an after market 3.5" hdd cage that will fit in the case? Having that installed would be most ideal.

Any ideas are appreciated.


----------



## pooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haiber*
> 
> This case is still not available till the end of this month. So I don't have a model to test for myself.
> 
> I need to put in more than 4 mechanical drives in the case. Two can go in the front, and one in an adapter in the optical bay. However, I am wondering if there is an after market 3.5" hdd cage that will fit in the case? Having that installed would be most ideal.
> 
> Any ideas are appreciated.


Do you need the other optical bay?

If not, can use something like: http://www.amazon.com/EverCool-Dual-Drive-Triple-Cooling/dp/B0032UUGF4


----------



## Haiber

Unfortunately yes, need one optical bay open.

I was hoping something like this, a basic hdd cage fits http://www.amazon.com/SilverStone-Portable-External-Drive-CFP53B/dp/B0034XRDV4/ref=sr_1_17?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1373404514&sr=1-17&keywords=hdd+cage

This is obviously an optical bay adapter type cage, however, I am wondering if it'll just screw in some place in the back, like the ssd cage is attached above the PSU on the 540.

Product Dimensions on the above linked cage are: 6 x 6 x 6 inches


----------



## pooter

To be absolutely honest I'm in a similar dilemma since I'd like to fit a whole 4 drive raid array and wanted to mod the bottom area for a radiator... still trying to figure a pretty way to do it. Lots of options... just non of it looks nice so far lol


----------



## Haiber

Well I've found two possible options so far but without the case I can't really do any measurements.

There was the silverstone cage and then there is this one.

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816132035

Removing the fan on the thing should reduces the dimension a bit on this one. In terms of width is about an inch smaller than the silverstone cage. But I have no clue how much space we have in the back to fit this thing in and where it could possible be screwed in.


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haiber*
> 
> Well I've found two possible options so far but without the case I can't really do any measurements.
> 
> There was the silverstone cage and then there is this one.
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816132035
> 
> Removing the fan on the thing should reduces the dimension a bit on this one. In terms of width is about an inch smaller than the silverstone cage. But I have no clue how much space we have in the back to fit this thing in and where it could possible be screwed in.


Hi Haiber

The PSU side of the case is a little less than 115mm so you can´t fit that second case in any position there as it´s smallest side is 130mm.
Same problem with Silverstone cage you posted before as it´s smallest side is 116mm.

The best thing you can put for your purpose is the hard drive cage of a cheap case; one of those where you need to screw the hard drives directly to the case without any kind of trays or tool free accessories. That would be the slimest hdd case you can find.

I think the ideal location for this kind of accessory without modding the case too much would be right in top of the PSU (where the SSD cages are), you could screw it to the motherboard tray and I would also sugest to fit a couple of 92 o 80 mm fans in the ventilated area on the back of the case; the lower one as intake and the top one as an exhaust.

I also wan´t to do something like this, but not because of needing more hard drives but because I don´t want them on the motherboard side and I would like to fit a 240 rad instead of the hot swap bays as Gleniu did here
I´ll be modding a little bit more the case for this purpose; I will probably keep both of those small fans I mentiones as an intake and then I´ll open some vents on the top of the case as pasive exhaust.


----------



## Vash101

I would think you could screw something like this to the roof of the power supply side.

http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=407&area=en

I would think you could figure out a way to stack a few of them as well as mount a couple 80mm fans at the back.


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vash101*
> 
> I would think you could screw something like this to the roof of the power supply side.
> 
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=407&area=en
> 
> I would think you could figure out a way to stack a few of them as well as mount a couple 80mm fans at the back.


You can´t
That´s a 5.25" converter to 3.5"
If you could fit 5.25" horizontal on that side, the optical drive bays would be horizontal probably.
That product is 148mm wide, the availiable space is about 114mm


----------



## MaN227

I'll assume member asking about more place for hd's did not read through this thread, here is a prior posting of mine when another asked the same question.
Quote:


> 5 seconds, web search, look here http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816132035
> 
> I would buy this in a heart beat if I were looking to have more 3.5 hd's. to me its a no brainer 4 x 3.5 and a 120 fan 15 bucks... SOLD
> 
> Peace


all kinds of room to set or attach this on the "back side" , best of luck


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> I'll assume member asking about more place for hd's did not read through this thread, here is a prior posting of mine when another asked the same question.
> all kinds of room to set or attach this on the "back side" , best of luck


That won´t fit in the PSU side of the case


----------



## newone757

Maybe if this existed?

http://www.shapeways.com/model/737428/slim-case-hdd-cage.html


----------



## onereactor

Just tossing it out there



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816132029


----------



## Vash101

This one would mount up top.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817984021


----------



## MaN227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> That won´t fit in the PSU side of the case


really? it sure looks bigger in there







and the one I mentioned is only 5.12 inches

case coming today , i am SOOOo stoked









i'll post photo of it with my name in picture







for the club.


----------



## Sturmangriff

I got mine in today and went to work on it. I made a bottom air filter for it which turned out pretty nice for a quickie (its darker than it photographs with the flash). I think it will get the job done.







I'll add some finished photo's tomorrow as I just got everything transferred from my old case. I went with 3 AF 120's up front, an AF 140 for exhaust, and replaced the stock H100 fans with 2 SP 120's. I managed to fit (3) 3.5 hard drives by adding a third into a 5.25 drive bay adapter. The 5.25 quick release mechanisms didn't like the cage adapter or my BluRay/HD DVD drive but I managed to get screws in both to secure them. All in all I absolutely love the case and it so a pleasure to build in. My temps are so much better...If you have ever had an evga X58 mobo..this case knocked the temp on the vreg down by about 8-9 degrees C.


----------



## Gleniu

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sturmangriff*
> 
> I got mine in today and went to work on it. I made a bottom air filter for it which turned out pretty nice for a quickie (its darker than it photographs with the flash). I think it will get the job done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll add some finished photo's tomorrow as I just got everything transferred from my old case. I went with 3 AF 120's up front, an AF 140 for exhaust, and replaced the stock H100 fans with 2 SP 120's. I managed to fit (3) 3.5 hard drives by adding a third into a 5.25 drive bay adapter. The 5.25 quick release mechanisms didn't like the cage adapter or my BluRay/HD DVD drive but I managed to get screws in both to secure them. All in all I absolutely love the case and it so a pleasure to build in





. My temps are so much better...If you have ever had an evga X58 mobo..this case knocked the temp on the vreg down by about 8-9 degrees C.

fantastic


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> YES we FINALLY have our own thread.
> 
> Spot reserved for more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case is perfect for adjustable LED's.


What adjustable leds are you using?


----------



## draterrojam

Its the nzxt hue. Cheap and works pretty good


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> Its the nzxt hue. Cheap and works pretty good


Thanks


----------



## Vash101

Time for me to stop over thinking a bracket to mount hard drives on the power supply side. What about drilling 8 holes in the top and just simply screwing the hard drives themselves to the roof? Should be able to get 2 drives up there.


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vash101*
> 
> Time for me to stop over thinking a bracket to mount hard drives on the power supply side. What about drilling 8 holes in the top and just simply screwing the hard drives themselves to the roof? Should be able to get 2 drives up there.


You have 4 HDDs you need to mount? And what do you have the 5.25" bays reserved for?


----------



## onereactor

Question for you guys

I have a bunch of LED's that will be going into water blocks and all meet up into a bits power led power hub that's powered by a single 4 pin off the PSU.
Are LED's on/off only or do they change intensity with the amount of voltage supplied to them?

If intensity is adjustable by voltage is there anything that you can think of that will in-line with a 4 pin to allow voltage regulation (not a bay device)?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Second case arrived











Defiantly was not happy with the shipping on this case tho, after i received it i heard stuff shaking around in the box, which didn't happen with my first case, so i opened it to investigate what was making all the noise and when i took off the black fabric, 3 thumb screws fell out of the case!!! i looked the window cover wasn't screwed in and the back cover only had one thumb screw holding it in, and on top of that, three of the SSD cages where rattling around in there, thankfully there is no damage to the case after inspecting it, but that's really unexceptionable!


----------



## STUNT1990

Anyway it´s not bad for a free case xD


----------



## Sturmangriff

Can I join the club?







I have quite a few system upgrades planned for the near future but for now my trusty ol nehalem system loves its new home.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sturmangriff*
> 
> Can I join the club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have quite a few system upgrades planned for the near future but for now my trusty ol nehalem system loves its new home.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Cool







at first sight I thought you had rad in the front and I was wondering where it is connected...


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sturmangriff*
> 
> Can I join the club?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have quite a few system upgrades planned for the near future but for now my trusty ol nehalem system loves its new home.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


More the welcome to join









P.s i used to have the same motherboard for my i7 950 until i couldn't i found it was a pain in the but to get SLI to work on that board (had to reset cmos everytime a new card was added) , took me awhile to figure it out and ended up selling it to get the Rampage iii Formula


----------



## onereactor

I keep looking at all these nice pics and this waiting crap is getting ridiculous! Now Qu1ckset gets 2?


----------



## MaN227

not sure if pic of box is needed for "the club" or not but, mine arrived today.

picked it up off the porch brought it in, heard something rattling about inside. first thing I said to the wife is, this aint good , she asks why, I said there should be nothing loose in this box. oh.....

so I opened it up to find 2 plastic bits in the bottom of case they are the bits in second photo. the small bit I was able to search out and identify as a clip that helps secure the 'back sides' top plastic piece. when looking into the business side it's from the very top left corner as u look into the case. this round taller bit I searched high and low and could not figure out where it comes from, u can clearly see its been broken off of something .... *but what?* any clues?

other than that the case seems all fine as it should be, I did not check out the window, was planning on leaving plastic over it till the build out is done. the only other thing of note at this point was the whole top side was very very dusty, like it sat around on its top for a long time. I found that a bit odd getting a brand new case. oh and one other thing, not sure it makes any difference at all but both the top and the front grill cover parts have a bow to them curving up on both ends as it is placed on the case. .

the first photo is of the box with my forum name on it, assuming that is needed to be in " the club" lol for what that is worth, also my official package inspector Mingus.







after I got everything out of the box and inspected the case itself, I went to put the case back in box the way it came and he was napping in the box







I love my cats







oh and that's Winston in the background, he's not part of the package inspection team unless it smells like something he wants to eat












I wonder if Mr George is monitoring this thread? if so do you guys have any air filters from perhaps other models that will fit this bottom space? I am willing to pay for one, although everyone (down to every reviewer I have seen) seems to feel that you (corsair) should have surely included one with the case. if not perhaps you could explain to everyone the logic of the decision making process that you determined to not have it filtered. Perhaps you feel with the 3 included fans set up the way they are will create positive air pressure and thus bottom slots would exhaust air out instead of take air in and therefore not need to be filtered?

and this is just me pondering and head scratching why are the bottom opening 4 wide slots not just a sort of mesh like is over the psu air intake on side panel? I keep thinking there HAS to be a reason why that design choice was made. so Please Mr. George what is it?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> not sure if pic of box is needed for "the club" or not but, mine arrived today.
> 
> picked it up off the porch brought it in, heard something rattling about inside. first thing I said to the wife is, this aint good , she asks why, I said there should be nothing loose in this box. oh.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> so I opened it up to find 2 plastic bits in the bottom of case they are the bits in second photo. the small bit I was able to search out and identify as a clip that helps secure the 'back sides' top plastic piece. when looking into the business side it's from the very top left corner as u look into the case. this round taller bit I searched high and low and could not figure out where it comes from, u can clearly see its been broken off of something .... *but what?* any clues?
> 
> other than that the case seems all fine as it should be, I did not check out the window, was planning on leaving plastic over it till the build out is done. the only other thing of note at this point was the whole top side was very very dusty, like it sat around on its top for a long time. I found that a bit odd getting a brand new case. oh and one other thing, not sure it makes any difference at all but both the top and the front grill cover parts have a bow to them curving up on both ends as it is placed on the case. .
> 
> the first photo is of the box with my forum name on it, assuming that is needed to be in " the club" lol for what that is worth, also my official package inspector Mingus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after I got everything out of the box and inspected the case itself, I went to put the case back in box the way it came and he was napping in the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my cats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and that's Winston in the background, he's not part of the package inspection team unless it smells like something he wants to eat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That sucks, second case so far mangled in transit! , and Mingus looks cool, i got a cat myself and he is always curious when im building my PC lol

Rules for membership
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> *Owner's List*
> *Only rules to getting on the list is to post a picture of your completed rig, if you have a link to your build log i will add it to the list!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onereactor*
> 
> I keep looking at all these nice pics and this waiting crap is getting ridiculous! Now Qu1ckset gets 2?


Wonder what he is going to do with it...
CorsairGeorge said their supply is very limited, so guess he could get rid of it quite easily - but it has to be locally...would not dare to ask the shipping charges for a private party mailing this box










--

Mine is dissasembled into pieces, and I'm building my lil 3D model trying to figure out rads...
The 420mm one is hard to fit without cutting the front completely, so without heavy modding a 360 is the biggest you can go.
A 280 can also be mounted directly, but there will be some restriction in airflow. The rad area is give or take 10% smaller with the 280 vs. the 360, but it is cheaper as you can use the provided fans, and add 2 if you want push pull...

I am almost sure I will be going with a 360, but I don't know if adding a top 240 now would worth it...my 3930K is a hog, but there will be no W/C GPU at this point...

Starting point will be a XSPC D5 kit, prob with the EX360 as I hesitate dropping in the RX. Planning on dropping the pump/res combo ontop of the PSU, leaving the 5,25 drive slots available.
Contradicting ideas here: should be push pull, but the RX looks too tight with a top rad, and I will forfeit the dust filter adding the fans inside the shroud. Thinking EX240+EX360 will be good enough, and more versatile.

Also not sure about the color scheme: not a big fan of the corsair 120s look wise...I kinda like the black body / white rotor Nexus Basic 120mm or go even cheaper with NZXT black/white base model...if we are dealing with 10-11 120s for a assorted push-pull on 2x rads, cost is a big factor in comparison with 5-6x Corsair SP120 pairs or Gentle Typhoons.
Been thinking that the 2nd rad will almost be "free" and overall performance better going with cheaper fans, over going with just the 360 and GT fans...your thoughts? Plus I prefer the white rotors over the grey GTs...thinking will match it with white tubing and will look ok with my P9X79 Pro

Your thoughts?

Qu1ckset: your spotty kitten looks very nice


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Qu1ckset! I love your Savannah!

Sweet case too.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypse Maow*
> 
> Qu1ckset! I love your Savannah!
> 
> Sweet case too.


What's a savannah?


----------



## Atokade

I got my orange Bitfenix 8-pin PCIe cables from Memoryexpress finally. I'll be combining them with white for the GTX 770s. By this weekend I hope to have the second card purchased and installed. I also was notified by NCIX that my NZXT Hue is on the way!









Going to take a drive to the last Canada Computers store in the country with Scythe Gentle Typhoons sometime this weekend too; I plan on installing 3 of them in the front intake to compare against the AF140s.

This is what the first card looks like with the sleeved cable combo:


The back is still a mess though, and will no doubt get worse with the second card:


I'll be sure to post pics once everything is done!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> so I opened it up to find 2 plastic bits in the bottom of case they are the bits in second photo. the small bit I was able to search out and identify as a clip that helps secure the 'back sides' top plastic piece. when looking into the business side it's from the very top left corner as u look into the case. this round taller bit I searched high and low and could not figure out where it comes from, u can clearly see its been broken off of something .... *but what?* any clues?


The only parts of the case that I can find that may fit the round bit are the round plastic inserts from the front panel. There should be at least 6 of these that I can spot.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> What's a savannah?


HAHA! I was talking to MaN227, but put your name. Oops!









and a Savannah is what MaNs cat is.


----------



## hx-3

Referring back to this post...

It will still be another three and a half weeks until I can purchase the rest of my new system, but here are a few pictures of what I have thus far:


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hx-3*


Whoa, I'm sure it's gonna be super nice and well worth the wait. What's that blue fan? It's a nice touch.


----------



## hx-3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atokade*
> 
> Whoa, I'm sure it's gonna be super nice and well worth the wait. What's that blue fan? It's a nice touch.


Thanks! I can't wait. Here's the fan: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11748/fan-760/Prolimatech_Blue_Vortex_14_140mm_x_25mm_CPU_Fan_87_CFM_181_dBA.html?tl=g36c15s775


----------



## MaN227

i will give another look see at the case again, perhaps you are right about where this round end plastic bit has come from.

and Mingus and Winston are both BENGAL cats not savannah's







although they are VERY similar in looks and I have confused the two breeds in some photos as well, its all good










and ok a COMPLETED build photo. gotcha







not sure when that will be, no worries man, it's not like I will get a nice shiny aluminum case badge for joining the club or anything lol right? I'm actually debating of doing a bit of painting, what to do, what to do?









I sure would like to know from *MR GEORGE* about those bottom slots and lack of filter questions.


----------



## onereactor

Looks sweet!

Yeah I agree bro the fan is a really nice touch! I would have gone all blue with this case myself but my client want's a red theme , so that's what he'll get!
I just think this looks like it would look perfect..


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hx-3*
> 
> Referring back to this post...
> 
> It will still be another three and a half weeks until I can purchase the rest of my new system, but here are a few pictures of what I have thus far:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That Blue Devil scheme is gonna be sweet!


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> I sure would like to know from *MR GEORGE* about those bottom slots and lack of filter questions.


Afaik it is not a big mystery on the "whys" for those lower openings...

It was probably cheaper for them to cut the bottom of the case and bend up those receptors/base for the slide-in HDD cages than screw/rivet in separate pieces.
The cutting press that does it would be used for the bottom piece anyways, opting out of creating the tooling set for making and mounting the little rails would probably be a huge saver on the whole process.

The recessed "filter receptor" seems to be there for a magnetic frame similar to the one in the front intake, but was probably value-engineered out of the package to keep cost down, as it was out of a direct air-flow path due the the design of the case and of little use.

I don't know if they plan to introduce it as an option or not, but I doubt you would need it, especially if you would use one or both mounts with 3.5" HDDs the openings left are a joke.
If anything, the honeycombed area above the PCI expansion slots is way more open and exposed to dust than the bottom.

My


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> I sure would like to know from *MR GEORGE* about those bottom slots and lack of filter questions.


I posted the exact same question to him in the Hardware news thread. He disappeared from the thread right after the case started shipping..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtolios*
> 
> Afaik it is not a big mystery on the "whys" for those lower openings...
> 
> It was probably cheaper for them to cut the bottom of the case and bend up those receptors/base for the slide-in HDD cages than screw/rivet in separate pieces.
> The cutting press that does it would be used for the bottom piece anyways, opting out of creating the tooling set for making and mounting the little rails would probably be a huge saver on the whole process.


Ohhhh. I never thought of looking at it from the point of view of cutting press and easy use of the metal sheet rather than something else for cost cutting purposes.. Makes sense once you've said it


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atokade*
> 
> I posted the exact same question to him in the Hardware news thread. He disappeared from the thread right after the case started shipping..


Yup, I'm sure that was the case, immediately after the case shipped he disappeared. It's a big Corsair plot for one or two cases, they can go live for the rest of their lives off of the profits! Can you imagine....islands, food, babes...oh man...


----------



## CaptainZombie

Are you guys ordering your cases straight from Corsair? About how much was shipping and about how long did it take for it to come in?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Sorry I've been gone guys, I was spending all your money on very expensive island drinks on a very expensive island served by a very expensive waitress in very expensive glasses. One night I had a very expensive and rare papaya that was cooked with wads of $100 bills. I had them place 24k gold flake over the melon and then I had one bite and threw the rest in a very expensive trash can. Well, to be honest, I paid a servant boy $50 to throw it in there for me, couldn't be bothered to dirty my hands, you know.

Okay seriously now - what're the questions that need answering?


----------



## Jayboydo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Sorry I've been gone guys, I was spending all your money on very expensive island drinks on a very expensive island served by a very expensive waitress in very expensive glasses. One night I had a very expensive and rare papaya that was cooked with wads of $100 bills. I had them place 24k gold flake over the melon and then I had one bite and threw the rest in a very expensive trash can. Well, to be honest, I paid a servant boy $50 to throw it in there for me, couldn't be bothered to dirty my hands, you know.
> 
> Okay seriously now - what're the questions that need answering?


...that was great.


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Sorry I've been gone guys, I was spending all your money on very expensive island drinks on a very expensive island served by a very expensive waitress in very expensive glasses. One night I had a very expensive and rare papaya that was cooked with wads of $100 bills. I had them place 24k gold flake over the melon and then I had one bite and threw the rest in a very expensive trash can. Well, to be honest, I paid a servant boy $50 to throw it in there for me, couldn't be bothered to dirty my hands, you know.
> 
> Okay seriously now - what're the questions that need answering?


Awesome George









I have one and I´m not too worried about it but since you are asking...
Why doesn´t the Carbide 540 have a dust filter for the PSU intake?

@CaptainZombie: Less than 20$ to Spain (although it was shipped from Holland and not from the US) and it took 4 or 5 days. The chosen shipping mettod was UPS standard 4-6 days


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> I have one and I´m not too worried about it but since you are asking...
> Why doesn´t the Carbide 540 have a dust filter for the PSU intake?


I'm going to be 100% serious here.

Because I forgot.

It's entirely on me on this one. Engineering does what I say - and in the multiple iterations and prototypes of this case over the months and months of use, I never saw a dusty PSU inside the case or dust gather on that side panel, so I never thought to require the dust filter. It's kind of embarrassing honestly, and I wish I had some sexy reason like "Well, most of our PSUs are fanless up to 40-60% load now..." which is true.

It's honestly not even a cost issue, really. The cost wouldn't be that high to do a magnetic dust filter like on 550D.

Just spaced the hell out on it. With 350D, 900D, Air 540, 330R, and about half a dozen more cases (and also every liquid cooler, fan, and Corsair Link product) on my plate, I just missed it this time.

Won't happen again.


----------



## STUNT1990

Not a problem for my as I´m ussing one of those PSUs, I bought an AX1200i just to keep it fanless under 500W xD but I´ll be using a dust filter in there just in case.

Another cuestion, sorry, I forgot about it.
Will you be selling replacement parts for this case? like full solid side panel or USB 2.0 cables?


----------



## onereactor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> I'm going to be 100% serious here.
> 
> Because I forgot.
> 
> It's entirely on me on this one. Engineering does what I say - and in the multiple iterations and prototypes of this case over the months and months of use, I never saw a dusty PSU inside the case or dust gather on that side panel, so I never thought to require the dust filter. It's kind of embarrassing honestly, and I wish I had some sexy reason like "Well, most of our PSUs are fanless up to 40-60% load now..." which is true.
> 
> It's honestly not even a cost issue, really. The cost wouldn't be that high to do a magnetic dust filter like on 550D.
> 
> Just spaced the hell out on it. With 350D, 900D, Air 540, 330R, and about half a dozen more cases (and also every liquid cooler, fan, and Corsair Link product) on my plate, I just missed it this time.
> 
> Won't happen again.


I think that's about the most honest answer I think I've ever heard from company, you get a +1 Rep for that for sure:thumb:

You know just a suggestion while I've got an ear, I've seen a reviewer of this case try a Phobya G Charger 360 in the front and it was just shy of lining up with the mounting holes, it would be nice if Corsair either made a list of compatible radiators that at least match the mounting for their cases or even known incompatible ones and list them on the product page?

Seriously I realize it's a lot to ask but it would make for much less headaches for builders having to cross your fingers that everything lines up.


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onereactor*
> 
> I think that's about the most honest answer I think I've ever heard from company, you get a +1 Rep for that for sure:thumb:
> 
> You know just a suggestion while I've got an ear, I've seen a reviewer of this case try a Phobya G Charger 360 in the front and it was just shy of lining up with the mounting holes, it would be nice if Corsair either made a list of compatible radiators that at least match the mounting for their cases or even known incompatible ones and list them on the product page?
> 
> Seriously I realize it's a lot to ask but it would make for much less headaches for builders having to cross your fingers that everything lines up.


I think that should be the job for the radiator´s manufacturer, as the problem here is with a product that doesn´t have the standard size.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Not a bad plan. Most 120mm based radiators (120, 240, 360, 480) use the same spacing now, so I'm surprised it didn't fit, but we don't have that specific radiator in the lab, and we can't get all of them, so it's kind of tough, honestly.

To be fair that kind of list is much better kept on sites like OCN here, where a variety of users with a variety of hardware post their own results. We don't have the resources to test every radiator, especially with new ones being released all the time. But some guy here will test it one day and then it goes up on the list, like the Hydro series case compatibility thread over in the watercooling forum.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> Awesome George
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one and I´m not too worried about it but since you are asking...
> Why doesn´t the Carbide 540 have a dust filter for the PSU intake?
> 
> @CaptainZombie: Less than 20$ to Spain (although it was shipped from Holland and not from the US) and it took 4 or 5 days. The chosen shipping mettod was UPS standard 4-6 days


Thanks Stunt for the shipping details.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> I'm going to be 100% serious here.
> 
> Because I forgot.
> 
> It's entirely on me on this one. Engineering does what I say - and in the multiple iterations and prototypes of this case over the months and months of use, I never saw a dusty PSU inside the case or dust gather on that side panel, so I never thought to require the dust filter. It's kind of embarrassing honestly, and I wish I had some sexy reason like "Well, most of our PSUs are fanless up to 40-60% load now..." which is true.
> 
> It's honestly not even a cost issue, really. The cost wouldn't be that high to do a magnetic dust filter like on 550D.
> 
> Just spaced the hell out on it. With 350D, 900D, Air 540, 330R, and about half a dozen more cases (and also every liquid cooler, fan, and Corsair Link product) on my plate, I just missed it this time.
> 
> Won't happen again.


One George speaking to the other George, you are a class act CorsairGeorge in terms of listening to your audience. This is one reason why I really like Corsair products.


----------



## onereactor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Not a bad plan. Most 120mm based radiators (120, 240, 360, 480) use the same spacing now, so I'm surprised it didn't fit, but we don't have that specific radiator in the lab, and we can't get all of them, so it's kind of tough, honestly.
> 
> To be fair that kind of list is much better kept on sites like OCN here, where a variety of users with a variety of hardware post their own results. We don't have the resources to test every radiator, especially with new ones being released all the time. But some guy here will test it one day and then it goes up on the list, like the Hydro series case compatibility thread over in the watercooling forum.


I understand it was worth a shot









The radiator compatibility list sounds like a legit idea though if everyone is willing to contribute what has worked for them and we could pin it to the first post if it's ok with Qu1ckset ...


----------



## pcfoo

Reporting the "work-in-progress" state of the SU model...soon to be released for all aspired builders and modders*











* Trying to be as precise as possible, but ofc a couple of mm here and there might be off...


----------



## onereactor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> I think that should be the job for the radiator´s manufacturer, as the problem here is with a product that doesn´t have the standard size.


Yeah but really whats easier for a radiator manufacture to test every single case from every company that accepts a radiator, or for Case manufacture making a water cooling compatible case to tell you what they know works with that case?

It's a lot either way I understand but It would save consume some headaches in the end.
Really it comes down to is a certain brands hole spacing compatible not every single radiator they make.
I would think that if the Phobya 360mm didn't line up neither will the 120 or the 240mm.


----------



## onereactor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtolios*
> 
> Reporting the "work-in-progress" state of the SU model...soon to be released for all aspired builders and modders*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Trying to be as precise as possible, but ofc a couple of mm here and there might be off...


Way cool man!

So are you waiting for me to make that phone call so you and the Corsair can get out of the Matrix?


----------



## MaN227

aww there you are Mr George, nice to see you









I will copy my questions from post 207 on page 11
Quote:


> I wonder if Mr George is monitoring this thread? *if so do you guys have any air filters from perhaps other models that will fit this bottom space? I am willing to pay for one,* although everyone (down to every reviewer I have seen) seems to feel that you (corsair) should have surely included one with the case. if not perhaps you could explain to everyone the logic of the decision making process that you determined to not have it filtered. Perhaps you feel with the 3 included fans set up the way they are will create positive air pressure and thus bottom slots would exhaust air out instead of take air in and therefore not need to be filtered?
> 
> and this is just me pondering and head scratching why are the bottom opening 4 wide slots not just a sort of mesh like is over the psu air intake on side panel? I keep thinking there HAS to be a reason why that design choice was made. so Please Mr. George what is it?


and these parts (in photo) were broken off and rattling around when ups delivered the box.










I have determined the small one is from the top left corner "clip" as you look into the mobo side of case, it appears to be from the small plastic , um bar I will call it on top of case.

the larger rounded end bit I could not find where it has come from at all. not sure if those broken parts will make a difference or not, but think you should be aware that units are being sent out this way, as u could hear them rattle inside with just a tip of the box.

so as to be clear, this does not appear as though it was ups mishandling the box , it had no scratches dents or dings on it anywhere, this was sent off this way from corsair, I'm assuming.

thanks for your time Mr CorsairGeorge , its appreciated


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtolios*
> 
> Reporting the "work-in-progress" state of the SU model...soon to be released for all aspired builders and modders*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Trying to be as precise as possible, but ofc a couple of mm here and there might be off...


Really amazing.. this is something I have no clue about... How do you do that (just principles)? Which SW?


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> Really amazing.. this is something I have no clue about... How do you do that (just principles)? Which SW?


The case is modeled in Sketchup, which has a free version and it is pretty popular in the "do it yourself" communities, but also pc builders in OCN and elsewhere.

Google & youtube has gazillion resources to get you started with Sketchup. It is far from the most powerful, but imho the easiest to learn 3d modeler.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> aww there you are Mr George, nice to see you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will copy my questions from post 207 on page 11
> and these parts (in photo) were broken off and rattling around when ups delivered the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have determined the small one is from the top left corner "clip" as you look into the mobo side of case, it appears to be from the small plastic , um bar I will call it on top of case.
> 
> the larger rounded end bit I could not find where it has come from at all. not sure if those broken parts will make a difference or not, but think you should be aware that units are being sent out this way, as u could hear them rattle inside with just a tip of the box.
> 
> so as to be clear, this does not appear as though it was ups mishandling the box , it had no scratches dents or dings on it anywhere, this was sent off this way from corsair, I'm assuming.
> 
> thanks for your time Mr CorsairGeorge , its appreciated


Okay, one at a time:

I don't have any dust filter in stock that will fit that directly, at least not that I'm aware of. I'll have to look around in the lab. My best guess might be the side magnetic filter from 550D but I'll have to check sizing to determine it later today.

As for the design choice, somebody hit it earlier - the way the bottom is manufactured out of a single piece of steel that's punched / stamped / bent, and the expectation of the drives being installed, combined with the fact that we have more intake than exhaust, would significantly reduce any dust from entering into the lower area. However, it's a common concern so it'll definitely be addressed on any future models of the 540 chassis.

As for those broken parts - that's odd. Let me know if you need replacement parts through an email to [email protected] and I'll make sure you get them.


----------



## DeadLink

Could anyone please if they could get some measurements from the screw holes at each perspective point I have on this version of the case.

I would like to know the distance from the top hole to the lowest point on the inside roof of the case and the same for the bottom. I would like to see if I could fit the AMS 360mm inside this case. Thanks!

-Matt


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> 
> 
> Could anyone please if they could get some measurements from the screw holes at each perspective point I have on this version of the case.
> 
> I would like to know the distance from the top hole to the lowest point on the inside roof of the case and the same for the bottom. I would like to see if I could fit the AMS 360mm inside this case. Thanks!
> 
> -Matt


Top: between 25 and 30mm
Bottom: 40mm if the rad is thick enough to interfere with the raised arera of the hot swap bays. Between 45 and 50mm it it isn´t that thick.


----------



## DeadLink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> Top: between 25 and 30mm
> Bottom: 40mm if the rad is thick enough to interfere with the raised area of the hot swap bays. Between 45 and 50mm it it isn´t that thick.


I need exact, and at the closest points to the holes, rough numbers simply wont work please. With everything removed from the bottom of the case for example.


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> I need exact, and at the closest points to the holes, rough numbers simply wont work please. With everything removed from the bottom of the case for example.


Ok.

On the bottom, from the lower border of the lower screw to the raised area: 40mm exactly.
I can´t tell you the distance without that area as it´s part of the case.
Gleniu have removed it, maybe he can give you that measurement althought it would requiere modding to get what he has.
The rad you mention is 60mm thick so it will get into the raised area, and you will need to put the first row of fans outside the case as there is only a little bit more than 60mm from the front to the first "vertical" piece holding the first hot swat bay.... That or cut off the raised area an obtain some mm more in height and a lot of cm more in deept xD

On the top, from the top border of the highes screw to the top of the case: at least 25mm.
Less than 5mm more due my rule has some milmeters before 0... I can´t give you a good measurement here, sorry.


----------



## DeadLink

Just from some measuring and using your rough measurements. I would need to have the inlet ports on the AMS radiator on the bottom. Which means I would literally force myself to end up bleeding the system the worst way possible. If I had closer to 40mm on top, and 40mm on bottom that would be possible but from what you are saying I would not have that room on top.


----------



## DeadLink

Now next question, what could I gain by moving the holes down to the lowest portion of the tapered portion of the case where the fans sit?


----------



## pcfoo

I had slightly diff measurements, but I have been wrong before...this is my dropboxed SU file, I can verify when @ home with the case.

edit: btw, the measurements are from the center of the screw hole...which is 5mm in diameter...so if STUNT1990 is refering to the lower portion of the screw, the difference is more acceptable (6mm is a lot!).

The top clearance is 30-31mm.


----------



## STUNT1990

@dtolios: I measured the space to the border of the hole, not the center and your measurements sure look more acurate than mines.
@DeadLink: I can´t take that measurement but keep in mind that if you do that you probably won´t be able to fit fans on top.


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtolios*
> 
> I had slightly diff measurements, but I have been wrong before...this is my dropboxed SU file, I can verify when @ home with the case.
> 
> edit: btw, the measurements are from the center of the screw hole...which is 5mm in diameter...so if STUNT1990 is refering to the lower portion of the screw, the difference is more acceptable (6mm is a lot!).
> 
> The top clearance is 30-31mm.


How long have you been using SU? It looks like you've had decent experience using it, the way you made the radiator and fans


----------



## DeadLink

Bah, I just don't think it would work well at all. Just modding the case to make it fit would not work well, and I would be left with little room in the front for video cards and extra space. I think I will still get the case but run a 30mm radiator instead in front and up top.


----------



## Atokade

Linus tech tips review:


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atokade*
> 
> How long have you been using SU? It looks like you've had decent experience using it, the way you made the radiator and fans


Sketchup specifically for 4 years or so.
Was using 3D AutoCAD & 3DS max for 8-9.


----------



## DeadLink

So in any of the guys who own the case and their better judgement. Could you have say a 10.5" Gfx card with a Push/Pull with 30mm radiator in front?


----------



## Zelo

I'm very interested in this case other than the lack of dust filters.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11723/ffi-51/DEMCiflex_Dual_120mm_Magnetic_Dust_Fan_Filter_-_Dual_Radiator_or_Fans_-_Steel_Aluminum_Plastic_Chassis.html?tl=g47c223s1024

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8823/ffi-29/DEMCiflex_120mm_Magnetic_Fan_Dust_Filter_-_Black_-_Steel_Aluminum_Plastic_Chassis.html?tl=g47c223s1024

Will those dust filters fit underneath and on the power supply intake or will a dual 140mm/140mm work?

Thanks.


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> So in any of the guys who own the case and their better judgement. Could you have say a 10.5" Gfx card with a Push/Pull with 30mm radiator in front?


I have a 770 ACX, I think it´s 10 inches long.
Currently in front H100i (25mm) and 1 set of fans (another 25mm)
I could fit a second row of fans inside and still use the gpu but I would need to run the power cable vertical to the top or to the bottom, there wouldn´t be enough space to fit them tough the cable management holes intended for this cables.

I don´t know about a 10,5" card, I would say yes, but anyway you could use up to a 45mm rad in pull/push if you put the first row of fans outside the case (between the case and the fan gril). This would requiere to remove the dust filter or switch it by a thinner one like a demciflex.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zelo*
> 
> I'm very interested in this case other than the lack of dust filters.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11723/ffi-51/DEMCiflex_Dual_120mm_Magnetic_Dust_Fan_Filter_-_Dual_Radiator_or_Fans_-_Steel_Aluminum_Plastic_Chassis.html?tl=g47c223s1024
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8823/ffi-29/DEMCiflex_120mm_Magnetic_Fan_Dust_Filter_-_Black_-_Steel_Aluminum_Plastic_Chassis.html?tl=g47c223s1024
> 
> Will those dust filters fit underneath and on the power supply intake or will a dual 140mm/140mm work?
> 
> Thanks.


I can´t tell you about the one in the bottom as I can´t take measurements with the computer on, but about the PSU...
There a small problem using a filter there; the right side panel gate closes touching the back border of the chasis so the filter would keep off closing the door.

An easy fix for this would be to go directly to demciflex and order a custom size fan filter from the same size of your PSU, and then stick it directly on the PSU instead of using it on the case. You won´t have any issues with that.


----------



## Zelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> I have a 770 ACX, I think it´s 10 inches long.
> Currently in front H100i (25mm) and 1 set of fans (another 25mm)
> I could fit a second row of fans inside and still use the gpu but I would need to run the power cable vertical to the top or to the bottom, there wouldn´t be enough space to fit them tough the cable management holes intended for this cables.
> 
> I don´t know about a 10,5" card, I would say yes, but anyway you could use up to a 45mm rad in pull/push if you put the first row of fans outside the case (between the case and the fan gril). This would requiere to remove the dust filter or switch it by a thinner one like a demciflex.
> I can´t tell you about the one in the bottom as I can´t take measurements with the computer on, but about the PSU...
> There a small problem using a filter there; the right side panel gate closes touching the back border of the chasis so the filter would keep off closing the door.
> 
> An easy fix for this would be to go directly to demciflex and order a custom size fan filter from the same size of your PSU, and then stick it directly on the PSU instead of using it on the case. You won´t have any issues with that.


Good idea, I'd appreciate the underneath indention measurements when you can. Thanks!


----------



## DeadLink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> I have a 770 ACX, I think it´s 10 inches long.
> Currently in front H100i (25mm) and 1 set of fans (another 25mm)
> I could fit a second row of fans inside and still use the gpu but I would need to run the power cable vertical to the top or to the bottom, there wouldn´t be enough space to fit them tough the cable management holes intended for this cables.
> 
> I don´t know about a 10,5" card, I would say yes, but anyway you could use up to a 45mm rad in pull/push if you put the first row of fans outside the case (between the case and the fan gril). This would requiere to remove the dust filter or switch it by a thinner one like a demciflex.


So you are saying between the front grill (removable) and the front of the chassis, you can fit a 25mm fan?


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> It's entirely on me on this one. Engineering does what I say - and in the multiple iterations and prototypes of this case over the months and months of use, I never saw a dusty PSU inside the case or dust gather on that side panel, so I never thought to require the dust filter.


Sounds like Corsair should give you more minions to work with. My Silverstone FT02 had the PSU mounted facing the rear of the case, and that filter did get caked in dust enough that it required cleaning every month or so, and I have hard wood floors.

Seems like your case is a success though, so I'm looking forward to any future iterations.

Cheers

*edited to add*
Come to think of it, in the case of my new Corsair PSU, much of the time the fan is in idle mode and not running for me, which would explain why there is less dust if that was the same for you. But I don't believe all PSUs have that feature.


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> So you are saying between the front grill (removable) and the front of the chassis, you can fit a 25mm fan?


Yes, check it out on Gleniu´s Build Log


----------



## onereactor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> So in any of the guys who own the case and their better judgement. Could you have say a 10.5" Gfx card with a Push/Pull with 30mm radiator in front?


Yes


----------



## DeadLink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> Yes, check it out on Gleniu´s Build Log


+Rep for that find.


----------



## L0nestar

Hey guys...I'm about to throw together a new build in a corsair air 540 with rigid tubing....was wondering what your opinions were on the color choices. At this point, my options are blue or orange, or both.

All input is appreciated!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1408936/case-colors-for-new-build#post_20388857


----------



## trama09

So this is only available and instock on their website?


----------



## MaN227

*thanks much for the reply Mr George*









I hope you can track down a filter to fit the bottom ummm.... indent. It seems like one was intended to be placed there "therefore the indent" and somehow did not make it into the production model.

as far as replacements the one piece that is broken off from the top left , back corner as you look into the case, I have no clue what to call it to get a new one .... ? top plastic piece ? and the other bit I'm not even sure where it is from. how do I go about telling "redbeard" what parts I need?

and @ trama, as far as I am aware you can only get the case direct from corsair until the end of this month when they are due to arrive at retailers for sale, 7/31.


----------



## somebadlemonade

actually the indent was probably put in to increase the torsional rigidity of the case, flat sheets of metal are pretty susceptible to torsional flexing without bends, rolled beads, or raised sections

i don't think the bottom panel was ever intended to have any air flow through it


----------



## draterrojam

.


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> Should this thread the moved to the filter section of this site? I get everyone's pain, I bought a car the other week, threw it away cause it didn't have mud flaps.


Has anyone said something like "I´m not buying this case because it doesn´t have a dust filter on the hot swap bays"?
This is not like complaining just because, people are criticizing this because they (us, I include myself) don´t want to see it happen again in future products.

You want somethin like this?:
" the case is great, it´s the best, stop improving and don´t make more cases, just keep producing this exact model for eternity!"
Cause it ain´t gonna happen, never, with any products, there´s always something that could be done better, and the manufacturers want to know it so they can make it and we can pay them for it xD


----------



## draterrojam

Sorry, Stunt1190, you mistook my sarcasm. I always criticism about stuff, it's the way it should be for stuff to get better. I come here to see stuff about the case (good or bad) and reading about filters for the past several pages just got a little annoying, I guess I just want to see more pretty pictures. There is no extreme one side or another for me. Maybe next time I will have my coffee prior to reading the forums. My apologizes.


----------



## trama09

Just wondering if you guys know -- If I ordered the case and opted for the fast shipping method, 2nd day air, would it arrive tomorrow (Sat. July 13th). It's roughly 9AM where I am now.


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Just wondering if you guys know -- If I ordered the case and opted for the fast shipping method, 2nd day air, would it arrive tomorrow (Sat. July 13th). It's roughly 9AM where I am now.


It depends on where you live and who they use to ship. UPS does NOT deliver on Saturdays in the US. If they use FedEx, they DO have home delivery. But, 2 days means it would be there in two days, meaning a delivery of Monday would be the case. I would give them a call and see what they can do.
I have to do this all the time at work, someone wants something overnight-ed, I look up transit times and see what they are. If they are close (and transit time says 1 day), I can get them a FedEx home delivery charge for cheap so they don't have to pay for over night; only bad thing is, it isn't guaranteed.

edit: UPS does deliver on Saturdays, but it is not normal and cost more. Home delivery for FedEx is standard. FedEx uses a standard Tuesday to Saturday home delivery method.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> It depends on where you live and who they use to ship. UPS does NOT deliver on Saturdays in the US. If they use FedEx, they DO have home delivery. But, 2 days means it would be there in two days, meaning a delivery of Monday would be the case. I would give them a call and see what they can do.
> I have to do this all the time at work, someone wants something overnight-ed, I look up transit times and see what they are. If they are close (and transit time says 1 day), I can get them a FedEx home delivery charge for cheap so they don't have to pay for over night; only bad thing is, it isn't guaranteed.
> 
> edit: UPS does deliver on Saturdays, but it is not normal and cost more. Home delivery for FedEx is standard. FedEx uses a standard Tuesday to Saturday home delivery method.


Awesome thanks for the info! I live all the way in North Carolina, so I doubt there is a reasonable shipping method from California. But I'll give them a call either way.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Awesome thanks for the info! I live all the way in North Carolina, so I doubt there is a reasonable shipping method from California. But I'll give them a call either way.


I think I'll be ordering this case next week. I'm just a little hesitant since I bought the Grandia GD08 2 months ago, but this case is way more flexible than the Grandia. Maybe I can offload the Grandia on ebay to offset some of the costs.


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I think I'll be ordering this case next week. I'm just a little hesitant since I bought the Grandia GD08 2 months ago, but this case is way more flexible than the Grandia. Maybe I can offload the Grandia on ebay to offset some of the costs.


More flexible? Being 2+ times the volume, it should be









Someone was asking for vent sizes...all dims are rounded up.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I think I'll be ordering this case next week. I'm just a little hesitant since I bought the Grandia GD08 2 months ago, but this case is way more flexible than the Grandia. Maybe I can offload the Grandia on ebay to offset some of the costs.


I just pulled the trigger. Hopefully UPS ground shipping doesn't take forever. Amazon Prime has really spoiled me.


----------



## Zer0CoolX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtolios*
> 
> More flexible? Being 2+ times the volume, it should be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone was asking for vent sizes...all dims are rounded up.


Your awesome, can you post the bottom "vent" dimensions too?

Thanks!

Pre-ordered mine from newegg, will be a few weeks but want to order dust filters for it. Cant wait to transplant my build into it.


----------



## Zelo

2nd request for the bottom indention dimensions. I'm not to worried about the back vents since air will be exhausted out there anyway.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtolios*
> 
> More flexible? Being 2+ times the volume, it should be


LOL! Flexible isn't even the word for it vs. the GD08, two different animals. I can always turn this on its side and add the feet to the bottom where the PSU is at, so it would fit perfect in a HTPC setup.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> I just pulled the trigger. Hopefully UPS ground shipping doesn't take forever. Amazon Prime has really spoiled me.


Awesome, let us know how long it takes. I'm in IL, I'll probably order this next week.


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> I just pulled the trigger. Hopefully UPS ground shipping doesn't take forever. Amazon Prime has really spoiled me.


At least those Noctua fans would still go to good use with the Air 540! Is there an option to return them?
This is what happens with OCN. You came here innocently enough to ask some questions about fans for your 800D and your Noctua cooler, and end up purchasing a whole new case!


----------



## trama09

Hahah especially on a payday! I might return one or two. Hopefully Amazon doesn't mind me completely flattening the box when I was about to throw the packaging away.


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zelo*
> 
> 2nd request for the bottom indention dimensions. I'm not to worried about the back vents since air will be exhausted out there anyway.


Bottom vents are much smaller and would-be-blocked by drivers...Definately doesn't look as bad as ppl make it sound like...the rear openings will be a bigger issue than the bottom ones (if anything).
I personally don't see it much better taking apart your whole rig for cleaning dust filters that gimp your cooling, after you have paid some money to buy them etc, when you can spend a little bit more for an aircompressor that will serve you better.

i.e. I will be setting up a WC solution, spending serious doh on fans etc, then I will drop a filter infront of them gimping their performance by a serious % - leveling them out with fans 1/3 the price without filter...the 540 Air is all about direct path cooling...the air coming through the lower "vents" (which are not vents, are just the way the HDD mounts was decided to be manufactured) will be negligible when you have a gazillion fans everywhere but there.



Dims - once more - might not be correct down to the mm all around, but you get the idea.


----------



## Zer0CoolX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtolios*
> 
> Bottom vents are much smaller and would-be-blocked by drivers...Definately doesn't look as bad as ppl make it sound like...the rear openings will be a bigger issue than the bottom ones (if anything).
> I personally don't see it much better taking apart your whole rig for cleaning dust filters that gimp your cooling, after you have paid some money to buy them etc, when you can spend a little bit more for an aircompressor that will serve you better.
> 
> i.e. I will be setting up a WC solution, spending serious doh on fans etc, then I will drop a filter infront of them gimping their performance by a serious % - leveling them out with fans 1/3 the price without filter...the 540 Air is all about direct path cooling...the air coming through the lower "vents" (which are not vents, are just the way the HDD mounts was decided to be manufactured) will be negligible when you have a gazillion fans everywhere but there.
> 
> 
> 
> Dims - once more - might not be correct down to the mm all around, but you get the idea.


Great thanks!


----------



## Zer0CoolX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtolios*
> 
> More flexible? Being 2+ times the volume, it should be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone was asking for vent sizes...all dims are rounded up.


Any chance your able to post the file for SU? I have SU pro wouldnt mind tossing this into SU and playing with it.


----------



## pcfoo

I am trying to finish it up and then make it available. Sorry, maybe I am being too anal about it, but it is a spare time thing so progress is slow...
Hopefully I will do a bit more over the weekend.


----------



## Scott-S6

I got mine last weekend (UK, ordered from Corsair direct). Finally finished tinkering.


----------



## Zelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott-S6*
> 
> I got mine last weekend (UK, ordered from Corsair direct). Finally finished tinkering.


Nice build.


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott-S6*
> 
> I got mine last weekend (UK, ordered from Corsair direct). Finally finished tinkering.


The fans and the cables are orange?' or red?
Looks orange to me but could be because of the light or white balance.


----------



## Scott-S6

They're orange.


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott-S6*
> 
> They're orange.


Great:thumb: Good job with the sleeving, it looks very stretched


----------



## Scott-S6

I can't take credit for that - they're Bitfenix extensions.


----------



## sdbmod

Soon done with my rig, ill be updating the build log here: http://www.sweclockers.com/galleri/11454-corsair-carbide-air-540

This is how it looks so far


----------



## MaN227

since some are getting annoyed with holes and filter posts. something different









I just finished my build and have a question for all that have built and Mr George as well.

were the front panel wires long enough, i.e. pwr switch , pwr led, hd active ld. ?

every single wire is like at least one inch too short, not happy about this at all.

I can't for the life of me understand this from any viewpoint as to why on earth we are not given ample lengths on these wires. come on









I have had to run them through the bottom left grommet-ed hole, and across the mobo to be able to connect them, its not so clean looking. I had intended/desired to run them through the bottom UN-grommet-ed hole.

perhaps I have missed it but I I don't recall anyone commenting that wires were too short, my mobo is Gigabyte G1 sniper
http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4169#ov

can I/we get extensions for this front panel wires Mr George?

I'll post some built photos later today if i have time,
Peace


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> since some are getting annoyed with holes and filter posts. something different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished my build and have a question for all that have built and Mr George as well.
> 
> were the front panel wires long enough, i.e. pwr switch , pwr led, hd active ld. ?
> 
> every single wire is like at least one inch too short, not happy about this at all.
> 
> I can't for the life of me understand this from any viewpoint as to why on earth we are not given ample lengths on these wires. come on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had to run them through the bottom left grommet-ed hole, and across the mobo to be able to connect them, its not so clean looking. I had intended/desired to run them through the bottom UN-grommet-ed hole.
> 
> perhaps I have missed it but I I don't recall anyone commenting that wires were too short, my mobo is Gigabyte G1 sniper
> http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4169#ov
> 
> can I/we get extensions for this front panel wires Mr George?
> 
> I'll post some built photos later today if i have time,
> Peace


One of the reviews did mention that the front panel wires were too short for mobos where the location on the mobo is bottom left, I can't remember which one. It was one of the earlier reviews. Looks like you're going to have to get an extension







.


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atokade*
> 
> One of the reviews did mention that the front panel wires were too short for mobos where the location on the mobo is bottom left, I can't remember which one. It was one of the earlier reviews. Looks like you're going to have to get an extension
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


They are rather short. Man227, I have the sabertooth 990fx and it looks like your ports are roughly in the same spots as mine. To avoid any length issues, I plugged those in first and it seems to be ok. In the future another 6 inches (that's what she said) would of helped everyone.


----------



## MaN227

]yep, agreed 6 or perhaps 8 inches more on those front panel wires, we should NOT have to purchase separate extensions from elsewhere to get an appropriate length, corsair should offer them up FREE OF CHARGE to those that already purchase their air 540 case and include them into the yet to be shipped boxes.

as far as when they are run/connected makes no difference as they are run in the most direct route possible, not looped around any other connector. as you can see in the photos exactly what I had to do, afterward I wrapped them in some black tape to help it not look so friggin' cheesy.

I'll be sending you a PM later on Mr George









these two photos are just after build was done, and just after it was up and running. do I get a OCN case badge now, being in the club


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> since some are getting annoyed with holes and filter posts. something different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished my build and have a question for all that have built and Mr George as well.
> 
> were the front panel wires long enough, i.e. pwr switch , pwr led, hd active ld. ?
> 
> every single wire is like at least one inch too short, not happy about this at all.
> 
> I can't for the life of me understand this from any viewpoint as to why on earth we are not given ample lengths on these wires. come on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had to run them through the bottom left grommet-ed hole, and across the mobo to be able to connect them, its not so clean looking. I had intended/desired to run them through the bottom UN-grommet-ed hole.
> 
> perhaps I have missed it but I I don't recall anyone commenting that wires were too short, my mobo is Gigabyte G1 sniper
> http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4169#ov
> 
> can I/we get extensions for this front panel wires Mr George?
> 
> I'll post some built photos later today if i have time,
> Peace


I kind of forgot but they are very short. I feel like mine have a good amount of stress on at the angle they had to stretch


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> ]yep, agreed 6 or perhaps 8 inches more on those front panel wires, we should NOT have to purchase separate extensions from elsewhere to get an appropriate length, corsair should offer them up FREE OF CHARGE to those that already purchase their air 540 case and include them into the yet to be shipped boxes.
> 
> as far as when they are run/connected makes no difference as they are run in the most direct route possible, not looped around any other connector. as you can see in the photos exactly what I had to do, afterward I wrapped them in some black tape to help it not look so friggin' cheesy.
> 
> I'll be sending you a PM later on Mr George
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these two photos are just after build was done, and just after it was up and running. do I get a OCN case badge now, being in the club


Does it help if you go from the bottom hole for those connections? Might help a little for now...just a thought.

I'd like to see what George has to say about that, would love to have an extension for those cables. Machine is looking good though


----------



## MaN227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> Does it help if you go from the bottom hole for those connections? Might help a little for now...just a thought.
> 
> I'd like to see what George has to say about that, would love to have an extension for those cables. Machine is looking good though


yeah man, I tried EVERY conceivable way to route them and nothing short of going across the mobo would cover the distance. and as you can see the plug in location on the mobo is on the RIGHT side of center, I feel real sorry for anyone having a board that plug in is farther left, or they are screwed.

I am hoping Mr George can hook us up and correct this issue for those having it. a small price to pay to have happy costumers









since i have been looking the case over more, my window panel door sticks out along the top side , not close to flush. from my inspection looking at the panel, it appears rather straight line on the top edge (off the case) , I have to even push the door against the case to get the thumb screw in.
I can't make sense of it, the "back side" panel is a smooth clean flush line all the way around.

first photo - is no thumb screws in,
second is back half -both thumb screws in
third is front half - both thumb screws in


----------



## pcfoo

Woot....did not even un-tie the front panel cables since I god it...

Those are short!









MaN227 and others: have you tried putting them under the motherboard? - that's old school cable management









BTW, still working in the SketchUp model...got some stuff in this Saturday morning...
These are still Work in Progress (WIP).



And...The XSPC RX360 can probably fit Push-pull @ front, with room left for 10.5" GPUs...will be TIGHT.
GTX Titan is 10.5" according to nVidia, but a 7970 ref is 10.8" if I am not mistaken...

And ofc the RX360 will probably force some compromises @ the top rad...barbs will be tough being @ top too, and the front HDD candy will probably be limited to a 2.5" drive...



Images are rendered quite big, but I don't want to stretch your browsers...click -> view original for more detail


----------



## renji1337

How would the AIR 540 be compared to my lian li pck62 for SLI with 2 780s that would exhaust heat inside the case


----------



## sicyo

I'm not sure if anyone's asked or thought of this before, but are the slots at the bottom compatible with the Corsair Drive Cages?


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> yeah man, I tried EVERY conceivable way to route them and nothing short of going across the mobo would cover the distance. and as you can see the plug in location on the mobo is on the RIGHT side of center, I feel real sorry for anyone having a board that plug in is farther left, or they are screwed.
> 
> I am hoping Mr George can hook us up and correct this issue for those having it. a small price to pay to have happy costumers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since i have been looking the case over more, my window panel door sticks out along the top side , not close to flush. from my inspection looking at the panel, it appears rather straight line on the top edge (off the case) , I have to even push the door against the case to get the thumb screw in.
> I can't make sense of it, the "back side" panel is a smooth clean flush line all the way around.
> 
> first photo - is no thumb screws in,
> second is back half -both thumb screws in
> third is front half - both thumb screws in


Murphy's law. I really feel for you! Your case was banged up with broken pieces, the front panel cable is too short AND the side panel is warped. You should definitely email George. I hope it all works out OK. I have had no problems at all with my case and it was a pleasure to build with. I feel bad that you're not getting the same experience as some of us.


----------



## MaN227

thanks *@atokade*, yeah not the happiest fat boy in the candy store if you know what I mean









*@dtolios* yes I actually started to just run them behind the mobo, but was not sure about something getting F'd up so opted to not do that.

yes I do believe I will have to send *Mr George* a PM, ur perhaps he'll just send me one









I wonder if asking for a replacement is an option? I can dream right ?









I almost can't believe my **** luck














:









signed,
bummed out in the back woods


----------



## sdbmod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdbmod*
> 
> Soon done with my rig, ill be updating the build log here: http://www.sweclockers.com/galleri/11454-corsair-carbide-air-540
> 
> This is how it looks so far


Here's some more pictures of the build.


----------



## Gleniu

My loop is now finished. Corsair 540 Air 'Slim triplets'


----------



## Polarity

I will be purchasing this case for my upgrade >:O it looks so awesome..........


----------



## onereactor

Nice builds peoples holy sexiness going on lately


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> My loop is now finished. Corsair 540 Air 'Slim triplets'


What kind of LED strips did you use?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Updated
@sdbmod im not going to add build logs for external sites


----------



## criminal

Does anyone else have a problem with the top panel that covers the top fans rattling? I really love my case, but the rattling is driving me insane!


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Does anyone else have a problem with the top panel that covers the top fans rattling? I really love my case, but the rattling is driving me insane!


Do you have the 2 thumb screws in?
What is causing the rattling - airflow from the fans? Are you sure it is the panel and not the fans themselves?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Does anyone else have a problem with the top panel that covers the top fans rattling? I really love my case, but the rattling is driving me insane!


I don't have that problem, and I have my rad with two AP-15s up there, the only thing that makes noise that I can hear from my case is my 10k rpm HDD


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Does anyone else have a problem with the top panel that covers the top fans rattling? I really love my case, but the rattling is driving me insane!


It's so funny you mention that. I replaced my two 140mm fans at the front with three SP120's, with the step down adapter. They are slightly louder, and higher pitch, but still OK. However, since doing that, one of the panels vibrates a bit, I can't tell which one. As soon as I put my hand on either of them, the vibrating stops.

There's some sort of vibration/frequency with the panels and the fans, depending on the fan. Important to note, there is the possibility of screwing down the front panel, then inserting the top panel. I'm getting my second GTX 770 today, then will screw down the front panel. Hopefully the change in components, combined with securing the front panel will eliminate the vibrations.

On another note to Torontonians, I had set out to buy Scythe Gentle Typhoons AP-15. Canada Computers shows 5 of them in inventory at the Markham Unionville, the last 5 in all of Canada. Well, I should have called in advance, because I took the trip to go there, and when I got there one of the guys said someone else came in the week prior asking for the same, and those fans are unlocatable. They're lost somewhere so basically they don't have them. That's when I settled for the SP120s.

*edited for grammar and spelling.. because I'm *nal like that*


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> I don't have that problem, and I have my rad with two AP-15s up there, the only thing that makes noise that I can hear from my case is my 10k rpm HDD


Where did you get your AP-15s??


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> Do you have the 2 thumb screws in?
> What is causing the rattling - airflow from the fans? Are you sure it is the panel and not the fans themselves?


Yeah I have both thumb screws in. The panel stops rattling if I lay my hand on it and if I remove the panel completely the rattling goes away as well.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Yeah I have both thumb screws in. The panel stops rattling if I lay my hand on it and if I remove the panel completely the rattling goes away as well.


Interesting. Maybe a few pieces of double-sided tape in a few places will fix it?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atokade*
> 
> Where did you get your AP-15s??


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> Interesting. Maybe a few pieces of double-sided tape in a few places will fix it?


That helped for a bit, but it has returned. Probably going to just get some RTV silicon and really fix it up. Just a shame though that it rattles at all.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> That helped for a bit, but it has returned. Probably going to just get some RTV silicon and really fix it up. Just a shame though that it rattles at all.


I don't have this issue with my case. I'm just trying to figure out what the reason is...

Just an idea - isn't it caused by vibrations of HDD passed through the case? I have my HDD in the back on a foam - those fast spinning bastards create a lot of vibration. Maybe try disconnecting HDD(s) for a moment and see if it's still like this..


----------



## v1ral

For the guys with 360 radiators at the front, would it be better to have the bards up or towards the bottom?
When I start buying parts for my new build I'm gonna try an h220 and add my mcro320 rad to the loop and I'm wondering if I have the right clearances for it with as little modding as possible.
I see you guys making panels to relocate the spacing.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> I don't have this issue with my case. I'm just trying to figure out what the reason is...
> 
> Just an idea - isn't it caused by vibrations of HDD passed through the case? I have my HDD in the back on a foam - those fast spinning bastards create a lot of vibration. Maybe try disconnecting HDD(s) for a moment and see if it's still like this..


I will try that, but removing the panel completely makes the rattle stop.


----------



## DaveLT

Great idea from Corsair BUT ... It seems they are charging a Corsair 500R for it fair enough (being 540) ... they are the only ones (i think) who did such a form factor (why did no other company thought of it baffles me). Maybe it's not a premium but it's of really thick steel (like 1.2mm)
I already thought of joining two xigmatek asgards (Asgard XP & Pro) to make a case with insane space in april







(At first i wanted to flip the motherboard tray horizontally but now i've revived the idea into a dual chamber on the cheap case, only larger MUCH LARGER)

Hopefully Corsair will bring a lower-end one to market. I can't stand the fact that it only has 2 HDD bays and 5 SSD bays .. Jeez, make them SSD mounts on the case instead of on a toolless tray. That's a dumb idea
There should be some filter and fan mounts below the DVD bay ... wasted opportunity to mount HDDs further back but this filter and fan mounts can cool HDDs and/or install WC rads which is one why anyone wants space
Having a second fan intake chamber can allow for some clever ducting or the fact that you can install a rad there and not have the rest of the computer breathe the hot air from the rads and have the left chamber intake cold air
In short, they should have had the left chamber to install a rad + fan on the bottom without any HDD mounts there (Ruins the neat look unless you bought RE drives) and the right chamber to install HDDs (SSDs go onto the motherboard tray!) and rads + fans
Frankly the DVD bays (Should not be so tight on the next case!) should have been 3 bays instead of just 2 bays. It's my opinion but seriously people do want fan controllers + 120mm fans there. All these small touches will instantly sway me towards buying a Corsair product for the first time! (If they come to the market with it first)
How's that for a new case from corsair? Maybe CM should pick up the tab as well. Or any other major case mfr.
WHY i'm not buying into the 540. Switch 810 costs only 10$ extra and is much larger MUCH MUCH larger


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Great idea from Corsair BUT ... It seems they are charging a Corsair 500R for it fair enough (being 540) ... they are the only ones (i think) who did such a form factor (why did no other company thought of it baffles me). Maybe it's not a premium but it's of really thick steel (like 1.2mm)
> I already thought of joining two xigmatek asgards (Asgard XP & Pro) to make a case with insane space in april
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (At first i wanted to flip the motherboard tray horizontally but now i've revived the idea into a dual chamber on the cheap case, only larger MUCH LARGER)
> 
> Hopefully Corsair will bring a lower-end one to market. I can't stand the fact that it only has 2 HDD bays and 5 SSD bays .. Jeez, make them SSD mounts on the case instead of on a toolless tray. That's a dumb idea
> There should be some filter and fan mounts below the DVD bay ... wasted opportunity to mount HDDs further back but this filter and fan mounts can cool HDDs and/or install WC rads which is one why anyone wants space
> Having a second fan intake chamber can allow for some clever ducting or the fact that you can install a rad there and not have the rest of the computer breathe the hot air from the rads and have the left chamber intake cold air
> In short, they should have had the left chamber to install a rad + fan on the bottom without any HDD mounts there (Ruins the neat look unless you bought RE drives) and the right chamber to install HDDs (SSDs go onto the motherboard tray!) and rads + fans
> Frankly the DVD bays (Should not be so tight on the next case!) should have been 3 bays instead of just 2 bays. It's my opinion but seriously people do want fan controllers + 120mm fans there. All these small touches will instantly sway me towards buying a Corsair product for the first time! (If they come to the market with it first)
> How's that for a new case from corsair? Maybe CM should pick up the tab as well. Or any other major case mfr. I would like Xigmy to pick up as well
> 
> WHY i'm not buying into the 540. Switch 810 costs only 10$ extra and is much larger MUCH MUCH larger


Everyone keeps forgetting about the cooler master haf xb which is a similar case except it sits horizontal.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Everyone keeps forgetting about the cooler master haf xb which is a similar case except it sits horizontal.


And it is fugly...


----------



## Qu1ckset

Well i don't know how many of you have your Air 540 on there desk like me, but today i installed a Western Digital Black HDD in one of the 3.5" hot swap bays and i got the very noticeable vibrations on my desk, was pretty annoying, i found a quick fix by putting a piece of double sided foam tape in between the HDD and Hot swap caddy!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> And it is fugly...


I agree, I had it for a few days and its ugly as sin. LOL!


----------



## Atokade

Finally finished my build! Hopefully I'll get my EVGA backplates soon just to tie up the loose ends. Also, I screwed down the front plate before putting on the top plate, and the rattling disappeared.


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Great idea from Corsair BUT ... It seems they are charging a Corsair 500R for it fair enough (being 540) ... they are the only ones (i think) who did such a form factor (why did no other company thought of it baffles me). Maybe it's not a premium but it's of really thick steel (like 1.2mm)
> I already thought of joining two xigmatek asgards (Asgard XP & Pro) to make a case with insane space in april
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (At first i wanted to flip the motherboard tray horizontally but now i've revived the idea into a dual chamber on the cheap case, only larger MUCH LARGER)
> 
> Hopefully Corsair will bring a lower-end one to market. I can't stand the fact that it only has 2 HDD bays and 5 SSD bays .. Jeez, make them SSD mounts on the case instead of on a toolless tray. That's a dumb idea
> There should be some filter and fan mounts below the DVD bay ... wasted opportunity to mount HDDs further back but this filter and fan mounts can cool HDDs and/or install WC rads which is one why anyone wants space
> Having a second fan intake chamber can allow for some clever ducting or the fact that you can install a rad there and not have the rest of the computer breathe the hot air from the rads and have the left chamber intake cold air
> In short, they should have had the left chamber to install a rad + fan on the bottom without any HDD mounts there (Ruins the neat look unless you bought RE drives) and the right chamber to install HDDs (SSDs go onto the motherboard tray!) and rads + fans
> Frankly the DVD bays (Should not be so tight on the next case!) should have been 3 bays instead of just 2 bays. It's my opinion but seriously people do want fan controllers + 120mm fans there. All these small touches will instantly sway me towards buying a Corsair product for the first time! (If they come to the market with it first)
> How's that for a new case from corsair? Maybe CM should pick up the tab as well. Or any other major case mfr. I would like Xigmy to pick up as well
> 
> WHY i'm not buying into the 540. Switch 810 costs only 10$ extra and is much larger MUCH MUCH larger


If I'm not mistaken the case was made for a niche market in comparison to some of the full towers on the market. I think there is a lot of improvement they can make on this type of build. The same goes for the Haf-xb which doesn't look as good and is pretty much the same thing with a little less room.
If they had some of the changes that you are talking about, then some other people might not want to buy it, just like you don't want to buy this. I think comparing it to the switch 810 (which I have one...if you want to buy it ) is not fair at all; It's like comparing a plum to a watermelon. That thing is a complete monster of a case and it's a great case, but just the sheer size of it all is a little too much for my liking. It does not look good on my desk and under my desk I hardly had any room for it to breathe. However, you could be different and like that kind of thing, it's all a matter of preference; which is why you don't like this case.
It's sounds like you're more mad because it's a beautiful case but doesn't fit your needs; which is understandable. What I think the best solution for Corsair is to keep selling it the way it is with minor alterations to help support filters, airflow and some minor (ie. cable lengths) other adjustments. BUT, the biggest and best thing that Corsair could do (in my opinion) would be to make a higher end case with the same form factor for more enthusiasts like yourself. Just like they make a 650d and a 900d. I give them points for going out on a limb and trying to make something new (or relatively new) and I think it's going well for them as they seem to be selling like crazy.


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> For the guys with 360 radiators at the front, would it be better to have the bards up or towards the bottom?
> When I start buying parts for my new build I'm gonna try an h220 and add my mcro320 rad to the loop and I'm wondering if I have the right clearances for it with as little modding as possible.
> I see you guys making panels to relocate the spacing.


It would depend on what you want to do. If you are going to have a rad in the top (for example) then its going to get pretty tight when trying to access the barb (if they are at the top). For my setup it was pretty much barbs down as my option. If you want to use the drive bay closest to the front you will want to check on your particular layout as well. The way my loop runs, I really wouldn't be able to use my bay closest to the front. That could probably be avoided if I'd used a 45 to go to my gpu, but I wasn't planning on using those bays. (I use all ssd's and an external drive for mass storage).

For reference I have an RS360 in the front and an EK240 up top. Oh and I'd also mention if you want to run push/pull on the 360 and fit a rad in the top... you will likely have to mount the "push" fans outside (behind the front grill where the dust filter is normally). I'm not sure how others did it, but I had to do a little surgery to run my fan cables back in to get to my controller.


----------



## L0nestar

Looks good.


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atokade*
> 
> Finally finished my build! Hopefully I'll get my EVGA backplates soon just to tie up the loose ends. Also, I screwed down the front plate before putting on the top plate, and the rattling disappeared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks awesome MAN! Love the sleeved cables from the GPU's , very clean!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> If I'm not mistaken the case was made for a niche market in comparison to some of the full towers on the market. I think there is a lot of improvement they can make on this type of build. The same goes for the Haf-xb which doesn't look as good and is pretty much the same thing with a little less room.
> If they had some of the changes that you are talking about, then some other people might not want to buy it, just like you don't want to buy this. I think comparing it to the switch 810 (which I have one...if you want to buy it ) is not fair at all; It's like comparing a plum to a watermelon. That thing is a complete monster of a case and it's a great case, but just the sheer size of it all is a little too much for my liking. It does not look good on my desk and under my desk I hardly had any room for it to breathe. However, you could be different and like that kind of thing, it's all a matter of preference; which is why you don't like this case.
> It's sounds like you're more mad because it's a beautiful case but doesn't fit your needs; which is understandable. What I think the best solution for Corsair is to keep selling it the way it is with minor alterations to help support filters, airflow and some minor (ie. cable lengths) other adjustments. BUT, the biggest and best thing that Corsair could do (in my opinion) would be to make a higher end case with the same form factor for more enthusiasts like yourself. Just like they make a 650d and a 900d. I give them points for going out on a limb and trying to make something new (or relatively new) and I think it's going well for them as they seem to be selling like crazy.


It is sleek indeed BUT it just doesn't make me warrant a much cheaper ATX mid-tower over this


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atokade*
> 
> Finally finished my build! Hopefully I'll get my EVGA backplates soon just to tie up the loose ends. Also, I screwed down the front plate before putting on the top plate, and the rattling disappeared.


Just out of curiosity, if you had to guess the total weight with the parts in, what would it be?


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitalwolf*
> 
> It would depend on what you want to do. If you are going to have a rad in the top (for example) then its going to get pretty tight when trying to access the barb (if they are at the top). For my setup it was pretty much barbs down as my option. If you want to use the drive bay closest to the front you will want to check on your particular layout as well. The way my loop runs, I really wouldn't be able to use my bay closest to the front. That could probably be avoided if I'd used a 45 to go to my gpu, but I wasn't planning on using those bays. (I use all ssd's and an external drive for mass storage).
> 
> For reference I have an RS360 in the front and an EK240 up top. Oh and I'd also mention if you want to run push/pull on the 360 and fit a rad in the top... you will likely have to mount the "push" fans outside (behind the front grill where the dust filter is normally). I'm not sure how others did it, but I had to do a little surgery to run my fan cables back in to get to my controller.


Hmm.
My plan is this:
Mount the h220 on the roof with res port topside, 360 radiator barbs either on the bottom side and have the return line back to the rad/res run along the back of motherboard tray coupled with some quick disconnects for easy filling/bleeding.
I confirmed with my cousin with the case and h220 that there is enough space for the fill port plug to be removed with it mount that way. It's just a matter of where the barbs for the 360 radiator will ne orientated. I will most likely be running push on both radiators for intake and use the stock 140 for exhaust.
I don't mind modding the case*I've had my fair share of modding on my HAF932*.

But in a nutshell that is my plan, so figuring the rs360 is about as thick as a mcr320 I think it would work well.


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> Looks awesome MAN! Love the sleeved cables from the GPU's , very clean!


Thanks! I just went about another hour trying different combinations with the sleeved cables (example below of a layout I did but don't like as much), only to decide that I prefer the original way I set it up. My girlfriend often says I have mild OCD. I really can't fathom why she'd think that!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, if you had to guess the total weight with the parts in, what would it be?


Fully loaded, it feels like a 35 pound plate. Heavier than 25 pounds, but much lighter than a full plate. Or maybe because it's large it feels heavier, so I'd say ~30 pounds.

The PSU alone is 7-8 pounds. Each GPU is a couple of pounds, so 4 pounds there, then the case is about 15 pounds, so yes, about 30-35.


----------



## MaN227

*@criminal* rattle, interesting. I wonder if you could take a close look at review photos that show back sides of the top and front removable panels. why you ask?

well, as I have seen so far, no on but me has gotten a case with broken parts rattling around in it. could it be possible that you too have one with broken parts? look at all the tabs and such that secure this panels in place, maybe your missing one or more. and look at the little tabs that are on the plastic parts next to the removable ones.

I think I noticed, at first I thought "damn, my removable panels are warped" , not sure about this , just guessing, but I wonder if the curve/warp is intentional as this creates a pressure on the tabs that slide in to lock in in place.

I hope you can find resolution to your issues, and me too


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atokade*
> 
> Thanks! I just went about another hour trying different combinations with the sleeved cables (example below of a layout I did but don't like as much), only to decide that I prefer the original way I set it up. My girlfriend often says I have mild OCD. I really can't fathom why she'd think that!
> 
> 
> Fully loaded, it feels like a 35 pound plate. Heavier than 25 pounds, but much lighter than a full plate. Or maybe because it's large it feels heavier, so I'd say ~30 pounds.
> 
> The PSU alone is 7-8 pounds. Each GPU is a couple of pounds, so 4 pounds there, then the case is about 15 pounds, so yes, about 30-35.


Perfect! +Rep for you!


----------



## Mofomamy

Let me preface this question by saying that I am total novice. I have an Alphacool 360 rad that is 45mm thick. I thought I would mount the triple 120mm fans between the case and the front shroud to maximize room for a roof mounted 240 rad. I understand I will need to remove the included dust filter but I am wondering about the fan cables. I have 4 pin pwm Couger fans with sleeved cables. What is the best way to route the cable back into the case where they can be plugged in? I assume I'll need to do some modding. Thoughts?


----------



## simonmaltby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mofomamy*
> 
> Let me preface this question by saying that I am total novice. I have an Alphacool 360 rad that is 45mm thick. I thought I would mount the triple 120mm fans between the case and the front shroud to maximize room for a roof mounted 240 rad. I understand I will need to remove the included dust filter but I am wondering about the fan cables. I have 4 pin pwm Couger fans with sleeved cables. What is the best way to route the cable back into the case where they can be plugged in? I assume I'll need to do some modding. Thoughts?


There are two rectangular holes to the right, one top and one bottom, that are just big enough for fan cables to fit through


----------



## newone757

Well. Think Im going to keep my case horizontal. Its less of a distraction (I find myself staring through the window ALL the time lol) and I just think it looks cool when you look down on the hardware. Hopefully my hard drives don't fail. I've been doing a lot of reading and most say with these newer drives you can switch orientation. We shall see. Ive kind of been itching for some new 3tb drives anyways lol


----------



## beldecca

Curious if owners of this case can answer something for me: will a MCR320-QP Res R2 fit in the front of this case (turned either way) (from tip to tip it's 16.5" / 418mm)? Have one on hand I was hoping to use again. Thanks!
http://www.swiftech.com/MCRX20-QP-RADIATOR-SERIES.aspx


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beldecca*
> 
> Curious if owners of this case can answer something for me: will a MCR320-QP Res R2 fit in the front of this case (turned either way) (from tip to tip it's 16.5" / 418mm)? Have one on hand I was hoping to use again. Thanks!
> http://www.swiftech.com/MCRX20-QP-RADIATOR-SERIES.aspx


I am planning on getting one of the XP versions of this rad, with this case whenever it comes to amazon. Also going to be using my h220 up top, hopefully mount my single 120 in the bottom as well.


----------



## bond32

Edit: double post,

Also considering the XSPC AX360, as well as possibly the Alphacool UT-60 360mm. Will only be either push or pull. Any recommendations? The Swiftech seems to perform very close to the UT60, and it much cheaper and thinner, so I was just going to go with that. Haven't read anything solid yet on the XSPC AX360 but it does look very nice with the removable core.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13547/ex-rad-263/Swiftech_MCR320-XP_eXtreme_Performance_Triple_120mm_Slim_Radiator_-_MCR320-XP.html

Would you guys recommend the barbs be up top or bottom on the 360mm rad? If they are on the bottom, I considered having my 7970 heatkiller loop exit to the bottom of the 360, then the exit of the 360 from a 90 to the cpu. CPU outflow to the h220, h220 outflow to the 7970.


----------



## r360r

anyone know how long it takes for Corsair website to process my order directly from them? FYI ordering with in the US

@newone757 how do you get fresh air to the PSU? I know it has a little gap between the case and PSU but its not fresh air.


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r360r*
> 
> @newone757 how do you get fresh air to the PSU? I know it has a little gap between the case and PSU but its not fresh air.


My case is elevated off of the desk. With some of my sons mega-blocks for now. Ill likely grab some feet with a sticky side and slap em on but in the meantime this works and you cant see them, just kind of floats


----------



## r360r

Awesome. I'm planning to do this myself and settled with these.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003BEY1BQ/

Might be too big. But I haven't found a better alternative.


----------



## simonmaltby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r360r*
> 
> anyone know how long it takes for Corsair website to process my order directly from them? FYI ordering with in the US
> 
> @newone757 how do you get fresh air to the PSU? I know it has a little gap between the case and PSU but its not fresh air.


I ordered mine on Thursday last week. Took 24 hours to process and arrived with me on Monday (That's to the UK not US)


----------



## simonmaltby

My Case arrived yesterday and its all built


















































360 Rad on front and a 240 on top.


----------



## friskiest

I was hoping an owner of this case would be able to shed some light on a question that I have.

Basically I'd like to know how much space there is up top of the case for a 240 rad. I have an Alphacool UT60 I'd like to fit in up top, and I'd like to know if it will fit in push/pull or just push.

Any info would be much appreciated


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> I was hoping an owner of this case would be able to shed some light on a question that I have.
> 
> Basically I'd like to know how much space there is up top of the case for a 240 rad. I have an Alphacool UT60 I'd like to fit in up top, and I'd like to know if it will fit in push/pull or just push.
> 
> Any info would be much appreciated


It's got 2-3/4" inch of space there so it's enough for a UT60 and push. Maybe push/pull will fit in there considering how wide the case is. Alternatively you can have the fans on top as well


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r360r*
> 
> anyone know how long it takes for Corsair website to process my order directly from them? FYI ordering with in the US


Well I ordered mine on Friday and went with the 2nd day air. Called them this afternoon and they told me that they were on back order, but expect ordered to be shipped out on the 18th, Thursday.


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> It's got 2-3/4" inch of space there so it's enough for a UT60 and push. Maybe push/pull will fit in there considering how wide the case is. Alternatively you can have the fans on top as well


Thanks man!

Any idea when it will be hitting Singapore? Got a HTPC build planned for this case


----------



## xx9e02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonmaltby*
> 
> I ordered mine on Thursday last week. Took 24 hours to process and arrived with me on Monday (That's to the UK not US)


I ordered my case on Thursday, 7/11, and it still says Pending in my account information. And I live an hour away from their distribution center in California lol. I'm assuming it got backordered or something even though the website said it was in stock at the time, oh well...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Well I ordered mine on Friday and went with the 2nd day air. Called them this afternoon and they told me that they were on back order, but expect ordered to be shipped out on the 18th, Thursday.


I guess that explains it.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonmaltby*
> 
> My Case arrived yesterday and its all built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 360 Rad on front and a 240 on top.


Looks Awesome!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> Thanks man!
> 
> Any idea when it will be hitting Singapore? Got a HTPC build planned for this case


That i don't know


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonmaltby*
> 
> My Case arrived yesterday and its all built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 360 Rad on front and a 240 on top.


Very nice









A few questions:
1. Is it 45mm front 60mm top?
2. What fan speed do you run on rads?
3. What are the temps under normal load (like gaming)?
4. HW specs (CPU & GPU)?
thanks


----------



## yanakis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atokade*
> 
> Murphy's law. I really feel for you! Your case was banged up with broken pieces, the front panel cable is too short AND the side panel is warped. You should definitely email George. I hope it all works out OK. I have had no problems at all with my case and it was a pleasure to build with. I feel bad that you're not getting the same experience as some of us.


Hi there. I just got the case a couple of days ago and having the same issues plus the transparent window came scratched on the inside area. really bad scratched.

Corsair, you have some serious Quality Control issues!


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> Thanks man!
> 
> Any idea when it will be hitting Singapore? Got a HTPC build planned for this case


That's gonna be one fat HTPC







. But.. seeing as it's the size of a subwoofer, you could probably pass it off as one (ultimate disguise), as long as it passes the wife acceptance factor!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanakis*
> 
> Hi there. I just got the case a couple of days ago and having the same issues plus the transparent window came scratched on the inside area. really bad scratched.
> 
> Corsair, you have some serious Quality Control issues!


Give them a call if you ordered from them directly. They have excellent customer service, hopefully they'll be able to help you out.


----------



## Georgey123

MY god, water cooling in the 540 looks beast. Great rig


----------



## arckham

Hey guys,

Can one of the awesome owners of this awesome case tell me if there's going to be trouble installing 120mm intakes where the hot-swap drives are?


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arckham*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Can one of the awesome owners of this awesome case tell me if there's going to be trouble installing 120mm intakes where the hot-swap drives are?


You wan't be able to do it without some serious cutting...
Check Gleniu's Build log and how he completely replaced the bottom of his case to mount his 3rd 240mm rad...


----------



## Gleniu

I posted some temps results with 2 and 3 rads (see my sig for link).


----------



## Heimdallr

can this case fit two 240 rad without any modding? 1 on top and the other in the front.
i've seen people doing this but i'm not sure if it requires some modding.

thanks


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heimdallr*
> 
> can this case fit two 240 rad without any modding? 1 on top and the other in the front.
> i've seen people doing this but i'm not sure if it requires some modding.
> 
> thanks


Nope, don't think you need to. Just remember to put some decent fans up front. (Preferably turned up more than top) because it has a filter AND a rad to push/pull air through, you don't want negative pressure


----------



## Heimdallr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Nope, don't think you need to. Just remember to put some decent fans up front. (Preferably turned up more than top) because it has a filter AND a rad to push/pull air through, you don't want negative pressure


Thanks, what is the problem exatly in fitting a rad attached to the front fan?
not enough space for video card? not enough clearance with the top rad?
Anyway for cooling only the processor a 2x140 rad on the top should suffice.


----------



## Shrike

Got my case yesterday, it's very nice though a bit bigger than I was expecting, but I think it's just that the width makes it appear deceiving and bigger than it actually is. It truly does dominate my small desk, though looks quite nice with my new 27" monitor (my old FT02 was kept on the floor).

No pictures yet, I'll have to take some later when I get home as I finished so late last night. My window panel IS warped and marked up as other people have previously reported in this thread, so I suppose I'll contact Corsair soon to see if I can get a replacement, hopefully for free. Also, the USB cable is too short to reach the header on my motherboard, so I ordered this extension cable for it (why are USB 3.0 header extensions so hard to find? That is one of only TWO I could find in black, the other one being three times as expensive). Fortunately the audio and button/LED cables were each long enough to connect without issue.

The complete build is:
-Carbide Air 540 of course
-5x Noctua NF-A14 fans (2 input, 3 output. All are using the low noise adapter to undervolt them, may switch out the top two exhaust to use the ultra LNA adapters to better even out pressure)
-ASrock P67 Extreme6
-Intel Core i7-2600k (not overclocked, yet. That's my next plan)
-Noctua NH-D14 CPU heatsink
-8GB G-Skill Ripjaws X
-EVGA GTX 780 Superclocked w/ ACX Cooler
-Samsung 840 Pro 128GB SSD
-Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB HDD
-Samsung Blu-Ray drive
-Asus DVD burner

No lights or anything though. This is my first case with a window! After seeing it mentioned in this thread I may look into getting the NZXT Hue and give up the DVD burner as I rarely burn anything these days. Also unlike many here I'm still stuck on archaic old air cooling, I'm too nervous about it to try water cooling.


----------



## renji1337

can the phanteks t14pc or whatever heatsink fit in this case? Its like the NH D14 but its 171mm height and this case says 170mm heatsink height


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heimdallr*
> 
> Thanks, what is the problem exatly in fitting a rad attached to the front fan?
> not enough space for video card? not enough clearance with the top rad?
> Anyway for cooling only the processor a 2x140 rad on the top should suffice.


Yeah, preferably a 60mm or 45mm one
A single row of fans only i think that will fit with a 60mm rad if you put like a 7970 inside


----------



## DaveLT

When they say 170mm there's still a good 15mm left over ...


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> When they say 170mm there's still a good 15mm left over ...


hmm really? why do they do that


----------



## Shrike

I can't take an exact measurement but there's plenty of space between the top of my NH-D14 and the window, a millimeter or two taller will fit just fine.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrike*
> 
> I can't take an exact measurement but there's plenty of space between the top of my NH-D14 and the window, a millimeter or two taller will fit just fine.


thank you, now im debating on if i should get the phanteks with 2 140mm fans on top, or a h100i with push pull on top.'

Im guessing that 2 140mm fans on top would also help gpu temps a little?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrike*
> 
> Got my case yesterday, it's very nice though a bit bigger than I was expecting, but I think it's just that the width makes it appear deceiving and bigger than it actually is. It truly does dominate my small desk, though looks quite nice with my new 27" monitor (my old FT02 was kept on the floor).
> 
> No pictures yet, I'll have to take some later when I get home as I finished so late last night. My window panel IS warped and marked up as other people have previously reported in this thread, so I suppose I'll contact Corsair soon to see if I can get a replacement, hopefully for free. Also, the USB cable is too short to reach the header on my motherboard, so I ordered this extension cable for it (why are USB 3.0 header extensions so hard to find? That is one of only TWO I could find in black, the other one being three times as expensive). Fortunately the audio and button/LED cables were each long enough to connect without issue.
> 
> The complete build is:
> -Carbide Air 540 of course
> -5x Noctua NF-A14 fans (2 input, 3 output. All are using the low noise adapter to undervolt them, may switch out the top two exhaust to use the ultra LNA adapters to better even out pressure)
> -ASrock P67 Extreme6
> -Intel Core i7-2600k (not overclocked, yet. That's my next plan)
> -Noctua NH-D14 CPU heatsink
> -8GB G-Skill Ripjaws X
> -EVGA GTX 780 Superclocked w/ ACX Cooler
> -Samsung 840 Pro 128GB SSD
> -Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB HDD
> -Samsung Blu-Ray drive
> -Asus DVD burner
> 
> No lights or anything though. This is my first case with a window! After seeing it mentioned in this thread I may look into getting the NZXT Hue and give up the DVD burner as I rarely burn anything these days. Also unlike many here I'm still stuck on archaic old air cooling, I'm too nervous about it to try water cooling.


How long ago did you order and how long did it take for the case to come in? The Corsair site needs to be updated. One section says out of stock and another says the case is in stock.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrike*
> 
> -5x Noctua NF-A14 fans (2 input, 3 output. All are using the low noise adapter to undervolt them, may switch out the top two exhaust to use the ultra LNA adapters to better even out pressure)
> No lights or anything though. This is my first case with a window! After seeing it mentioned in this thread I may look into getting the NZXT Hue and give up the DVD burner as I rarely burn anything these days. Also unlike many here I'm still stuck on archaic old air cooling, I'm too nervous about it to try water cooling.


Oh christ ... that's negative pressure ULNA or not i'm seeing there. Remember that intake fans have a filter to overcome. More intakes over exhaust (2:1 ratio please) for god's sake


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> thank you, now im debating on if i should get the phanteks with 2 140mm fans on top, or a h100i with push pull on top.'
> 
> Im guessing that 2 140mm fans on top would also help gpu temps a little?


Since it's pulling through a rad, hell no. Get 120s PLEASE.


----------



## pooter

For you guys with QA issues like scratches and warped side panels, have you had any luck with getting exchanges with Corsair?


----------



## L0nestar

Thinking of installing a 280 rad with a 360 rad in a Corsair Air 540?

IT'S GONNA BE TIGHT!



No clearance = No Push / Pull on 360...but you guys probably already knew that.



Trying to use fans on the outside means you have maybe 1mm of clearance between the fan and the grill on a 25mm fan. I got it with a little pushing. These tolerances are tighter than the tolerances on my 1911, lol.

I'm actually thinking about just mounting the 280 on the top of the case and building a shroud for it, to alleviate the closeness.

Build log:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1410408/corsair-air-540-crush


----------



## bond32

What's the width on both those rads?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L0nestar*
> 
> Thinking of installing a 280 rad with a 360 rad in a Corsair Air 540?
> 
> Think again........
> 
> 
> 
> No clearance = No Push / Pull on 360.
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to use fans on the outside means you can't get the front face on.
> 
> Build log:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1410408/corsair-air-540-crush


Couple of things -

1) You can install the front face on if you use standard 25mm thick fans and screws on the fans outside the case - we've done it a few times in the lab.

2) You can still do a 240 and 360 simultaneously most of the time.


----------



## L0nestar

I just rechecked it and got about 1mm of clearance between the Modders Mesh and the fan, which enables it to operate. Had to do a little pushing to get it.

The A-cool is a 280 XT45 in 45mm.

The XSPC is a 360EX in 30mm.

The fans I'm using are 25mm thick. Scythe Gentle Typhoons.

Will revise previous post.

Thanks George. I have some thoughts on this case that I will share when I'm done. So far, I'm loving it for the most part.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L0nestar*
> 
> I just rechecked it and got about 1mm of clearance between the Modders Mesh and the fan, which enables it to operate. Had to do a little pushing to get it.
> 
> The A-cool is a 280 XT45 in 45mm.
> 
> The XSPC is a 360EX in 30mm.
> 
> The fans I'm using are 25mm thick. Scythe Gentle Typhoons.
> 
> Will revise previous post.
> 
> Thanks George. I have some thoughts on this case that I will share when I'm done. So far, I'm loving it for the most part.


I will be doing a similar setup, except my 240 up top is just the standard slim rad. Keep us posted, I don't have this case yet but will get it soon.


----------



## pcfoo

Well, was modeling my build in Sketchup just to check on that 280 / 360 relationship and I figured out it won't be pretty.

You could probably go 2x 280s, but the overall fin area would not be better than a 360+240. If anything, airflow is slightly more restricted around some of the extra fins in the 280, as the 120mm mounts block part of the area between those and the 140mm fans.


----------



## Jayboydo

Racking my brain for what I would utilize the two drive bays for as I don't use a dvd burner/ have fan + led control managed by Corsair Link. Anyone think a rotated bay res would be possible?


----------



## Dubbz

Ordered mine last night off corsair website. Cant wait to transfer my current build into it and slowly upgrade my build


----------



## Dubbz

Oh yeah quick question, what do you guys think would be the best fan controller for the 540 the drive says sit vertically? i purchased 4 of the Air Series SP120 PWM High Performance Edition High Static Pressure Fans so im just trying to find a fan controller that will match the case and look decent sense its vertical


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcfoo*
> 
> Well, was modeling my build in Sketchup just to check on that 280 / 360 relationship and I figured out it won't be pretty.
> 
> You could probably go 2x 280s, but the overall fin area would not be better than a 360+240. If anything, airflow is slightly more restricted around some of the extra fins in the 280, as the 120mm mounts block part of the area between those and the 140mm fans.


You could fit 360+280 but no push/pull. Only push
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dubbz*
> 
> Oh yeah quick question, what do you guys think would be the best fan controller for the 540 the drive says sit vertically? i purchased 4 of the Air Series SP120 PWM High Performance Edition High Static Pressure Fans so im just trying to find a fan controller that will match the case and look decent sense its vertical


Then just get one analog fan controller
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811998100
I use these (Not logisys branded but rather STW the OEM mfr, mine came with black wires)
Will handle 3A fans (or literally a long string of fans)


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dubbz*
> 
> Oh yeah quick question, what do you guys think would be the best fan controller for the 540 the drive says sit vertically? i purchased 4 of the Air Series SP120 PWM High Performance Edition High Static Pressure Fans so im just trying to find a fan controller that will match the case and look decent sense its vertical


I have read multiple complaints that the Corsair SP120s don't play nice with many popular fan controllers; they emit a squeal or scratching sound like an HDD. However, supposedly they work ok with Lamptron. I don't know if the same would apply to the PWM version.

As well, I've done several fan controllers (Zalman, Bitfenix, Lamptron, Sunbeam), and they've all been 3 pin, not 4-pin PWM. So definitely check out pin compatibility and SP120 and fan controller compatibility first.


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Since it's pulling through a rad, hell no. Get 120s PLEASE.


I think he meant Phanteks 140mms on top of the CPU cooler. In which case, most 140mm do better than 120mm at equivalent decibels or equivalent rpm on a 170mm size Thermalright cooler, according to silentpcreview. That, however, does not account for the fact that there are very few 140mms that have >1500rpm, so the 120mm fans can still achieve better performance, but are consequently much louder.


----------



## L0nestar

http://www.overclock.net/t/1410408/corsair-air-540-crush

Made some changes.....

I think the 280 may be able to pull off push pull. It all depends on the rigid tubing and if I can snake it through the top with decent clearance. A 45mm is pushing it. Glad I didn't go with the 60.

The 120mm x 25mm Gentle Typhoons fit in the front. Clearance is TIGHT, but it works. Needing a 4 pin molex for power is a bit of a turn off though. I may break out the Soldering Iron tonight and just wire the 4 pin power to the 3 pin.....Or, even easier....I'll just get some SP 120's and call it.


----------



## Shrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> How long ago did you order and how long did it take for the case to come in? The Corsair site needs to be updated. One section says out of stock and another says the case is in stock.


It was on the 6th, shipped the 10th via UPS Ground.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Oh christ ... that's negative pressure ULNA or not i'm seeing there. Remember that intake fans have a filter to overcome. More intakes over exhaust (2:1 ratio please) for god's sake


Yeah, I've been going over the whole positive vs negative pressure thing in my head. There seems to be upsides and downsides to both, with positive generally being better. I've unplugged the top two fans and am just running off the front two and the back, will keep an eye on my temps for a few days but so far I'm thinking I may end up returning those top two fans as everything's still frosty from my limited testing so far.


----------



## Whoopzass

I'm thinking about that we should create a compability chart with which radiators fits into the 540 and if push/pull is possible + if you can have push/pull and fan filter.

Opinions?


----------



## Jawswing

Just a quick question on closed loop comparability. Will this thing fit a Kraken X60 top mounted?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawswing*
> 
> Just a quick question on closed loop comparability. Will this thing fit a Kraken X60 top mounted?


yes it should easily fit that up to!


----------



## tongerks

anyone using a mATX board?


----------



## trama09

OOPS I cant read


----------



## Lazerwerx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dubbz*
> 
> Oh yeah quick question, what do you guys think would be the best fan controller for the 540 the drive says sit vertically? i purchased 4 of the Air Series SP120 PWM High Performance Edition High Static Pressure Fans so im just trying to find a fan controller that will match the case and look decent sense its vertical


If you want a visual fan controller I would go with this:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12481/bus-247/Sunbeam_30W_Rheosmart_6_Channel_Smart_Fan_Controller_-_Black_PL-RS-6.html?tl=g47c17s240

But since you have PWM fans I would go with this and hook it up to your CPU Fan Header to auto control all your fans based on the CPU Temp. I works great and you don't have to fill any of the 5.25 bays.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/19692/ele-1189/Swiftech_8-Way_PWM_Cable_Splitter_8W-PWM-SPL.html?tl=g47c17s240


----------



## onereactor

Well Most of the items finally arrived, still waiting on a few things



Now how does it all fit in this thing is the question...


----------



## newone757

Definitely doesn't look like all that is supposed to fit lol.

twss


----------



## Dubbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazerwerx*
> 
> If you want a visual fan controller I would go with this:
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12481/bus-247/Sunbeam_30W_Rheosmart_6_Channel_Smart_Fan_Controller_-_Black_PL-RS-6.html?tl=g47c17s240
> 
> But since you have PWM fans I would go with this and hook it up to your CPU Fan Header to auto control all your fans based on the CPU Temp. I works great and you don't have to fill any of the 5.25 bays.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/19692/ele-1189/Swiftech_8-Way_PWM_Cable_Splitter_8W-PWM-SPL.html?tl=g47c17s240


Do you think the Sunbeam fan controller will work correctly with my PWM fans? i think i ordered the wrong fans because i was reading and it says these fans are mainly for Heatsinks,cpu cooler,radiators.. so im hoping they will still work just as good as case fans


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tongerks*
> 
> anyone using a mATX board?


I'm using a Gigabyte Sniper M5 in mine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dubbz*
> 
> Do you think the Sunbeam fan controller will work correctly with my PWM fans? i think i ordered the wrong fans because i was reading and it says these fans are mainly for Heatsinks,cpu cooler,radiators.. so im hoping they will still work just as good as case fans


You're good to go. Static pressure fans are perfect for the front intake. The filter in front of them causes static pressure and is just as much an impediment as a rad or heatsink. I'm using the non PWM SP120s as my intake fans based on a good amount of research done. I would have preferred Scythe Gentle Typhoons, but they were not readily available.

See this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1407697/interesting-choice-2-x-140mm-vs-3-x-120mm-intake-fans


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dubbz*
> 
> Do you think the Sunbeam fan controller will work correctly with my PWM fans? i think i ordered the wrong fans because i was reading and it says these fans are mainly for Heatsinks,cpu cooler,radiators.. so im hoping they will still work just as good as case fans


This Sunbeam controller allows for PWM controlled regulation, i.e. all fans, PWM or not can adapt to the PWM modulation the motherboard calls for. Ofc PWM fans will work.

I actually have 2x Swiftech PWM splitters, and that's what I plan on using, as I ended up getting 8x Helix 120mm PWM for starters, did not feel like painting or paying for the GTs, which where also OOS in most places (or had like 4 pcs).


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazerwerx*
> 
> If you want a visual fan controller I would go with this:
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12481/bus-247/Sunbeam_30W_Rheosmart_6_Channel_Smart_Fan_Controller_-_Black_PL-RS-6.html?tl=g47c17s240
> 
> But since you have PWM fans I would go with this and hook it up to your CPU Fan Header to auto control all your fans based on the CPU Temp. I works great and you don't have to fill any of the 5.25 bays.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/19692/ele-1189/Swiftech_8-Way_PWM_Cable_Splitter_8W-PWM-SPL.html?tl=g47c17s240


Before you recommend a 8-way PWM header you better make sure that guy isn't using .25 amp fans. Some motherboards can't even handle more than 1.5amp per header without burning up(BTW, anything lower than 0.25amp and static pressure drops insanely)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dubbz*
> 
> Do you think the Sunbeam fan controller will work correctly with my PWM fans? i think i ordered the wrong fans because i was reading and it says these fans are mainly for Heatsinks,cpu cooler,radiators.. so im hoping they will still work just as good as case fans


It will work better fo' sho...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atokade*
> 
> I'm using a Gigabyte Sniper M5 in mine.
> You're good to go. Static pressure fans are perfect for the front intake. The filter in front of them causes static pressure and is just as much an impediment as a rad or heatsink. I'm using the non PWM SP120s as my intake fans based on a good amount of research done. I would have preferred Scythe Gentle Typhoons, but they were not readily available.
> 
> See this thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1407697/interesting-choice-2-x-140mm-vs-3-x-120mm-intake-fans


Agreed, I won't even touch noctuas for case fans. OR 140mm fans. 140mm fans have a huge drop in pressure so the airflow gain is kind of moot
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcfoo*
> 
> This Sunbeam controller allows for PWM controlled regulation, i.e. all fans, PWM or not can adapt to the PWM modulation the motherboard calls for. Ofc PWM fans will work.
> 
> I actually have 2x Swiftech PWM splitters, and that's what I plan on using, as I ended up getting 8x Helix 120mm PWM for starters, did not feel like painting or paying for the GTs, which where also OOS in most places (or had like 4 pcs).


But it won't use PWM regulation. It's still voltage control no matter what you should have rewritten your statement as ALLOWS PWM fans but does not PWM control the fans.
But you can buy deltas


----------



## Heimdallr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Yeah, preferably a 60mm or 45mm one
> A single row of fans only i think that will fit with a 60mm rad if you put like a 7970 inside


thanks, i've to check at home if i still have a EX360 to fit in the front door, otherwise i'm going to buy a decent 2x140 rad.


----------



## SupahSpankeh

Gents - any way of buying this in the UK? All my usual stockists are out of supply until 20/8/2013.


----------



## Vokar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SupahSpankeh*
> 
> Gents - any way of buying this in the UK? All my usual stockists are out of supply until 20/8/2013.


OCUK have stock next week, so ive been told. although 3/4 of it was already pre ordered.


----------



## SupahSpankeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vokar*
> 
> OCUK have stock next week, so ive been told. although 3/4 of it was already pre ordered.


Is that confirmed via a reliable source? I'd hate to put up a pre-order and find it's actually August.


----------



## SupahSpankeh

Put on a preorder with OCUK.

Was thinking - it's not the quietest case at stock and the 140mm fans click when slowed down, so what woudl you recommend regards fans and a controller?

I was thinking about making this massively positive air pressure - 3x120mm on the front as intake, and just one out at the back/rear. Thoughts?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onereactor*
> 
> Well Most of the items finally arrived, still waiting on a few things
> 
> 
> 
> Now how does it all fit in this thing is the question...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Cant wait to see you're finished product, looks like its going to be a beast!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SupahSpankeh*
> 
> Put on a preorder with OCUK.
> 
> Was thinking - it's not the quietest case at stock and the 140mm fans click when slowed down, so what woudl you recommend regards fans and a controller?
> 
> I was thinking about making this massively positive air pressure - 3x120mm on the front as intake, and just one out at the back/rear. Thoughts?


How about deltas that don't click?
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/de12trblvehi.htm or http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/de12trbllows1.html
They are excellent fans. I bought them used for 2$ each








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811998100


----------



## Lazerwerx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Before you recommend a 8-way PWM header you better make sure that guy isn't using .25 amp fans. Some motherboards can't even handle more than 1.5amp per header without burning up(BTW, anything lower than 0.25amp and static pressure drops insanely)
> It will work better fo' sho...
> Agreed, I won't even touch noctuas for case fans. OR 140mm fans. 140mm fans have a huge drop in pressure so the airflow gain is kind of moot
> But it won't use PWM regulation. It's still voltage control no matter what you should have rewritten your statement as ALLOWS PWM fans but does not PWM control the fans.
> But you can buy deltas


So your saying the Swiftech 8-Way PWM Cable Splitter will burn out his fan headers? Even if the PWM control for the splitter is connected only to the CPU Fan Header for controlled rpm and all the rest of the eight fans get their power form a 4 pin molex?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazerwerx*
> 
> So your saying the Swiftech 8-Way PWM Cable Splitter will burn out his fan headers? Even if the PWM control for the splitter is connected only to the CPU Fan Header for controlled rpm and all the rest of the eight fans get their power form a 4 pin molex?


Aw, dayum. I forgot it had a molex 4 pin header








But, it's not available everywhere on this planet. At least here nobody stocks it

Does it have a PWM amplifier? Some boards's PWM signal tend to be weak beyond 4 fans on a single header ...


----------



## Lazerwerx

No, I don't think it does, but it's working quite well for my set up of 6 PWM fans on my rad. Just wish Corsair would ship me the case I ordered July 7th which stated on the web site they would ship by July 9th......two e-mails to customer service and no response from Corsair when it will ship.....


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazerwerx*
> 
> No, I don't think it does, but it's working quite well for my set up of 6 PWM fans on my rad. Just wish Corsair would ship me the case I ordered July 7th which stated on the web site they would ship by July 9th......two e-mails to customer service and no response from Corsair when it will ship.....


(Re)ordered mine on the 15th and opted for the 2nd day air. Called on the 17th to check the status, was told it was on backorder and would ship on the 18th. Called again the 18th at night, was told it was on backorder again and will "definitely" ship on the 22nd....


----------



## iplaybeats

Finished this a few weeks ago, thought I post some pictures. Picture quality isn't that great compared to most of the ones posted in this thread.




I know some of you hate the gold mobo from Asus, but i like it


----------



## Ehpik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iplaybeats*
> 
> Finished this a few weeks ago, thought I post some pictures. Picture quality isn't that great compared to most of the ones posted in this thread.
> I know some of you hate the gold mobo from Asus, but i like it


Nice job! The lighting makes it look like some sort-of space station in a Sci-Fi movie.


----------



## newone757

^^Same thing I was thinking. Looks like Darth Vader's rig


----------



## onereactor

I for one LOVE the Asus gold boards I wish they had more! Great job man I'm doing a client build were I'm going to locate one of the reservoirs in the same spot, looks killer!!! I love the look of those gold Monsoon fittings their stuff seems pretty high quality.

I have a bunch of their 90 and 45 degree that I'm going to mate up with some black Bitspower compressions.
I was worried how it would they look and match up together but I'm thinking it worked out.
Now after seeing your fittings all I keep thinking is.. man that would look nice with those gold back plates they sell











Awesome build man


----------



## bond32

Just ordered mine from Corsair. Didn't get any special shipping, can I expect it to come in this week? How long did it take some of you?


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Just ordered mine from Corsair. Didn't get any special shipping, can I expect it to come in this week? How long did it take some of you?


Guess depends on how far you are rly...
I did the same (basic shipping) and got it within 5-6 days, but I live in CA where their warehouse of origin was located.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Just ordered mine from Corsair. Didn't get any special shipping, can I expect it to come in this week? How long did it take some of you?


I ordered mine a few weeks ago on a Saturday, shipped the following Monday and was with me Tuesday morning


----------



## xx9e02

Hmm... my credit card got charged when I placed my order (7/11), and now it seems theres no charge on it. Might have to call Corsair again tomorrow to see whats up.


----------



## Lazerwerx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iplaybeats*
> 
> Finished this a few weeks ago, thought I post some pictures. Picture quality isn't that great compared to most of the ones posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know some of you hate the gold mobo from Asus, but i like it


Just beautiful man!!!! Very nice!!! I though I would hate the yellow, but your build just changed my mind.....


----------



## Lazerwerx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Just ordered mine from Corsair. Didn't get any special shipping, can I expect it to come in this week? How long did it take some of you?


Day 14 from purchase July 7th.....no sign of it shipping yet.....my card was charged on July 8th.....Washington State.....


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazerwerx*
> 
> Day 14 from purchase July 7th.....no sign of it shipping yet.....my card was charged on July 8th.....Washington State.....


Dang, that's not good. I did notice it has been listed as out of stock until a few days ago. Also I was already charged. I really hope it comes in this week...


----------



## white118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazerwerx*
> 
> Day 14 from purchase July 7th.....no sign of it shipping yet.....my card was charged on July 8th.....Washington State.....


you may wanna shoot corsair an email or try calling them to see whats up, i ordered mine on the 19th with standard shipping, and it was sent out later that same day, ups tracking says itll arrive thursday for me.


----------



## Dubbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white118*
> 
> you may wanna shoot corsair an email or try calling them to see whats up, i ordered mine on the 19th with standard shipping, and it was sent out later that same day, ups tracking says itll arrive thursday for me.


Did you just order a case or fans to? I ordered on the 17th with fans and only the fans shipped out and how I found that. Out was buy looking up my tracking number on ups website and it said shipment only weighed 3.1 pounds so I called corsair and they said only the fans shipped out but the case would ship out Monday


----------



## Lazerwerx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white118*
> 
> you may wanna shoot corsair an email or try calling them to see whats up, i ordered mine on the 19th with standard shipping, and it was sent out later that same day, ups tracking says itll arrive thursday for me.


Really? that's unbelievable (not that you had your case ship) but Corsair and the inability to ship a case a customer paid for two weeks ago. I did e-mail them twice and got no response....can't call as I am at work the same time they are available....might have to sneak off and call. (sorry for getting off topic here with the lack of a case)

Best wishes with your case and can't wait to see some pic's!!!


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Just a heads up, I think the default shipping method for our webstore is to wait until all the items you ordered are ready to ship. So if you order 5 things, and we have 4 of them in stock, it'll hold the order until the 5th comes in. I will verify with the webstore guys tomorrow. Also, we're working on a better notification system so you guys will know for sure if something has shipped or not.


----------



## Dubbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Just a heads up, I think the default shipping method for our webstore is to wait until all the items you ordered are ready to ship. So if you order 5 things, and we have 4 of them in stock, it'll hold the order until the 5th comes in. I will verify with the webstore guys tomorrow. Also, we're working on a better notification system so you guys will know for sure if something has shipped or not.


Well if thats true thats not what happened with me.. The shipped out my 4 fans but didnt ship the case. So i called and he said the case would be shipped out monday. So idk


----------



## onereactor

Looks like with the help of the Air 540 were going for the Sisoft Sandra record as soon as the motherboard blocks get here and I can start all water loops


----------



## SupahSpankeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Just a heads up, I think the default shipping method for our webstore is to wait until all the items you ordered are ready to ship. So if you order 5 things, and we have 4 of them in stock, it'll hold the order until the 5th comes in. I will verify with the webstore guys tomorrow. Also, we're working on a better notification system so you guys will know for sure if something has shipped or not.


Random question - can you confirm if OCUK will get thier stock in this week?


----------



## navit

This case is really starting to grow on me. From the people who already have one, what are the cons, what dont you like about it?


----------



## bond32

To those of you who have it, is there any other place other than the back (exhaust) or bottom to mount a single 120mm rad?


----------



## xx9e02

I finally got an email from Corsair that they are ready to ship my case! (ordered 7/11) Pretty excited! Should be here within the week


----------



## bond32

Same, got an email, said it will ship immediately.

Still curious, ill have one swiftech 360mm radiator in the front and the swiftech h220 rad in the top. I have a single 120mm rad I was thinking I would put where the exhaust is, do you guys think it's worth it? I don't have any special fittings but I'm using primochill tubing that doesn't kink. My concern is really just filling it but shouldn't be too bad, as the h220 radiator hasthe rreservoir and it will be up top. Any ideas/tips?


----------



## ledzepp3

If there's one thing I want a lot more case manufacturers to do (mainly Corsair), it's make reverse ATX cases. This would be _amazing_ with something like dual Titans/780's, and a RIVE. Mmmmm....


----------



## Boi 1da

mine should be here Friday.


----------



## r360r

Just got an email saying they charged my card and on the website it says ready to ship. hopefully I'll get it by this weekend -______-.

Anyways quick question. Would you guys opt for 2 140fans on the front or 3 120 fans?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r360r*
> 
> Just got an email saying they charged my card and on the website it says ready to ship. hopefully I'll get it by this weekend -______-.
> 
> Anyways quick question. Would you guys opt for 2 140fans on the front or 3 120 fans?


Depends on which fans you have and how noisy you want it. Personally if I didn't already have plans for mine, I'd pick up either the noctua nf-f14's or the bgears be blaster 140's. Both those have excellent pressure ratings and are somewhat quiet (noctua being the quieter).


----------



## r360r

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553005

I got 4 of these laying around right now.


----------



## Dubbz

well i received my fans but not my case.. Now just waiting for my case to ship


----------



## Lazerwerx

Got an e-mail today....case will ship by Thursday.....


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazerwerx*
> 
> Got an e-mail today....case will ship by Thursday.....


Where does it show what day it will ship?


----------



## r360r

Sweet. Got shipment confirmation and I get mine tomorrow. Turns out the warehouse they use is somewhere in the Bay Area


----------



## trama09

Me too, but no timing estimates yet. I'd assume Wednesday considering I am on the East Coast.


----------



## r360r

Shoutouts to Corsair for not informing me I need to be present for the delivery. Now I gotta wait another day to get it


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r360r*
> 
> Just got an email saying they charged my card and on the website it says ready to ship. hopefully I'll get it by this weekend -______-.
> 
> Anyways quick question. Would you guys opt for 2 140fans on the front or 3 120 fans?


3 static pressure fans.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1407697/interesting-choice-2-x-140mm-vs-3-x-120mm-intake-fans


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r360r*
> 
> Shoutouts to Corsair for not informing me I need to be present for the delivery. Now I gotta wait another day to get it


Did you do 2nd day air?


----------



## r360r

Nope. just regular ground shipping
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Did you do 2nd day air?


I don't think those Cougar Vortex fans I have are SP fans. Guess I'll just try my luck with those. I have no plans in spending more money on fans :0


----------



## Lazerwerx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Where does it show what day it will ship?


No, but I just received an e-mail Monday night that said it shipped UPS Ground with a tracking number......COOL!!!!!! it's now in Oregon!!!! I will probably see it this Thursday. Someone down there is working some O.T. to get all the back ordered cases out (good problem to have as a company)


----------



## xx9e02

Just received my case from UPS - will have to wait to transfer my parts from my old case until I get back from vacation though


----------



## Dubbz

my case should arrive tomorrow im stoked.. i was thinking though how to go about the fan setup.. I'm definitely putting 3 sp 120 pwm high performance intake fans in the front and i gonna move the 2 140s that come with the case into the top of the case as intake to, do you think that is to much intake with only the back 140 being exhaust?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dubbz*
> 
> my case should arrive tomorrow im stoked.. i was thinking though how to go about the fan setup.. I'm definitely putting 3 sp 120 pwm high performance intake fans in the front and i gonna move the 2 140s that come with the case into the top of the case as intake to, do you think that is to much intake with only the back 140 being exhaust?


Keep in mind, heat moves from high temp to low temp. Low temps are usually directly above, so ideally anything in the top would be exhaust. From a pressure standpoint it's fine to have multiple intakes. Are you water cooling? There's also the dust issue, intakes from the top will bring in a lot of dust.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Dubbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Keep in mind, heat moves from high temp to low temp. Low temps are usually directly above, so ideally anything in the top would be exhaust. From a pressure standpoint it's fine to have multiple intakes. Are you water cooling? There's also the dust issue, intakes from the top will bring in a lot of dust.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


No I'm not water cooling ATM but will be down the road. You think I should maybe make the two top 140s exhaust and make the rear intake so I would have 4 intake fans and 2 exhaust?


----------



## Dubbz

Also I need to figure out how to patch the two holes in the bottom of the case if anyone has any ideas on somethen that would look good with little to no modding. Not a fan of those holes on the bottom


----------



## yanakis

Hi there.

I got a nasty rattle in this case because of the water cooler pump (Seidon 240m). I installed silicon grommets and isolated the rad from the case and fans but I still got some rattle somewhere....would it be useful to install silicon grommets on the mobo fixing screws? Bottom hardrives already seem to have a vibration reduction grommets.

As a side note: later transparent door is piece of crap. It is bent and scratched like hell. I was expecting more quality from Corsair, I am a little upset about this case. Also, front panel wires, already said in here, are way too short.....Corsair got cheap with this case.

I have a couple of support tickets submitted to Corsair but it seems that no one is answering to them..


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Keep in mind, heat moves from high temp to low temp. Low temps are usually directly above, so ideally anything in the top would be exhaust. From a pressure standpoint it's fine to have multiple intakes. Are you water cooling? There's also the dust issue, intakes from the top will bring in a lot of dust.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Nah. In natural convection that is correct but we're dealing with forced cooling. And also contrary to what many people think dust actually settles on the ground very quickly, airborne dust is usually not good for you to breathe so there won't be much issues with putting a fan without a filter on top apart from finned VRM heatsinks (like the ones on my board) which does collect dust but it isn't much







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dubbz*
> 
> No I'm not water cooling ATM but will be down the road. You think I should maybe make the two top 140s exhaust and make the rear intake so I would have 4 intake fans and 2 exhaust?


For water cooling, yeah.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dubbz*
> 
> Also I need to figure out how to patch the two holes in the bottom of the case if anyone has any ideas on somethen that would look good with little to no modding. Not a fan of those holes on the bottom


Cheap carbon filter? Black duct tape?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Nah. In natural convection that is correct but we're dealing with forced cooling. And also contrary to what many people think dust actually settles on the ground very quickly, airborne dust is usually not good for you to breathe so there won't be much issues with putting a fan without a filter on top apart from finned VRM heatsinks (like the ones on my board) which does collect dust but it isn't much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For water cooling, yeah.
> Cheap carbon filter? Black duct tape?


Not sure what you're saying nah to, but any form of heat transfer heat will always move from high to low temp. If you placed the back and top as exhaust, then placed two thermocouples after the fans measuring the exhaust air, you would find a difference of a few degrees on the top fans hence the top as exhaust is much more effective.

It likely won't make much difference anyway, especially if you are air cooling. But with the dust issue I would set the top to exhaust for sure.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Not sure what you're saying nah to, but any form of heat transfer heat will always move from high to low temp. If you placed the back and top as exhaust, then placed two thermocouples after the fans measuring the exhaust air, you would find a difference of a few degrees on the top fans hence the top as exhaust is much more effective.
> 
> It likely won't make much difference anyway, especially if you are air cooling. But with the dust issue I would set the top to exhaust for sure.


For air cooling top exhaust is a bad, bad idea


----------



## diazalon

Hey all! You guys have some great builds on here and I'm considering getting this case. Would this watercooling kit fit? http://www.amazon.com/Universal-Triple-Radiator-Cooling-Updated/dp/B008PA1TPM/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1374678421&sr=1-1&keywords=xspc+water+cooling+kit

Can I mount the dual bay reservoir on top of the power supply?


----------



## pcfoo

I don't think there is a definitive answer on what is "better". Clearly depends on case design, fan placement and direction of flow etc. But not due to "hot air goes up" effects.

Yes, heat rises, but stack effect/convection flow rates when compared with any type of forced ventilation are anemic.
In buildings you can talk about stack ventilation / chimney effects easier, as by comparison you have much larger interior volumes for air to stratify, wind blowing slow but massive volumes of air on the outside to create pressure differences between the top /bottom / sides of the structure.

All that to achieve what? A few air-changes per hour (i.e. replacing 100% of the interior air with fresh air). Top requirements are what? Like 30 Air changes per hour for busy places like bars, to 40-60 Air Changes for commercial Kitchens. Normal housing / offices etc are usually in the middle single digits, 4~6. The latter is attainable with natural ventilation (i.e. combination of pressure differences and natural convection).

A case is what? 5 cubic fit of space average?
Nah&#8230;much less&#8230;a 900D is a tad less than 4 cu ft.
A 540D is 2.2 cu. ft.

And we have fans that displace (nominal) 20-30cu ft. at really low rpm.
The AF140s like those in the 540 claim 68 cfm&#8230;that means that in an ideal condition, and with a heavy, 50% restriction due to mesh/filters/internals we will still have some 30 cu. ft moved around for each "paired" intake / exhaust fan set per minute.

That translates to *roughly 800 air changes per hour*, using just 2x 140mm fans&#8230;
An effective 20 cfm airflow, would still result to more than 540 air changes per hour.

I hope you realize that the natural buoyancy of hot air, convection and gravity forces are simply not even in the ballpark of "resisting" forced ventilation. The effect of those falls in the "measurement error/tolerances" magnitude.


----------



## DaveLT

I never really delved into all that but me and ehume's theory of heat not rising in forced convection is never wrong








That said ... I am guilty of using a 103CFM fan for my exhaust


----------



## SupahSpankeh

So...

For an air-cooled 540, I'm thinking:

5 SP120 PWM Quiet Edition
1 SP120 PWM High Pressure Edition

PWM splitter

3 intake up front, 2 120mm exhaust on top, and the stock 140mm exhaust at the rear. 120mm High Pressure goes on the CPU, and the CPU PWM controls the other fans.

Thoughts?

Is there a good fan with great static pressure and better dB/CFM than the SP120? Given they'll be sucking through a filter I'd like them to have a decent static pressure.


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SupahSpankeh*
> 
> So...
> 
> For an air-cooled 540, I'm thinking:
> 
> 5 SP120 PWM Quiet Edition
> 1 SP120 PWM High Pressure Edition
> 
> PWM splitter
> 
> 3 intake up front, 2 120mm exhaust on top, and the stock 140mm exhaust at the rear. 120mm High Pressure goes on the CPU, and the CPU PWM controls the other fans.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Is there a good fan with great static pressure and better dB/CFM than the SP120? Given they'll be sucking through a filter I'd like them to have a decent static pressure.


The Scythe GentleTyphoons AP-15 do have good static pressure, and are class leaders in dB/CFM. ehume has certainly written about them, as well as martin's liquid lab.

From personal experience, the High perf edition SP120s are pretty darn loud. I have mine set up with the step-down adapter. Also, the addition of the filter increases the sound coming from the intake system. There is certainly something to be said about fan reviews where the fans are tested alone for sound level measurements, rather than with a filter, rad, or anything else. I think it causes lower measurements and makes the fans seem quieter than they would be in actual working conditions.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atokade*
> 
> The Scythe GentleTyphoons AP-15 do have good static pressure, and are class leaders in dB/CFM. ehume has certainly written about them, as well as martin's liquid lab.
> 
> From personal experience, the High perf edition SP120s are pretty darn loud. I have mine set up with the step-down adapter. Also, the addition of the filter increases the sound coming from the intake system. There is certainly something to be said about fan reviews where the fans are tested alone for sound level measurements, rather than with a filter, rad, or anything else. I think it causes lower measurements and makes the fans seem quieter than they would be in actual working conditions.


Because that's the proper way to measure fan noise. Not literally right next to the fan or even 5cm away nor should you have it enclosed. I think fan reviews should include a frequency plot-graph because IMO no matter how quiet a fan can be if it ticks or makes a high-pitch turbulence sound it still annoys the hell out of me ... That's why i'm entirely not a fan of CM fans, they're just crap.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SupahSpankeh*
> 
> So...
> 5 SP120 PWM Quiet Edition
> 1 SP120 PWM High Pressure Edition
> Is there a good fan with great static pressure and better dB/CFM than the SP120? Given they'll be sucking through a filter I'd like them to have a decent static pressure.


Of course. Delta WFB1212M (Can be had cheaply for some strange reason ... There are so many 4U servers or rack enclosures that uses many of these, seems to be the de facto standard for 120mm fans on servers)
In fact the EFB-series has even better CFM/db and BETTER static pressure with a much more calming sound pitch than the WFB. That said the WFB is still very non-intruding. I can leave 5 of them running full blast and i can even sleep next to it.
The same can't be said for the Corsair fans, it utterly annoyed the hell out of me when i got a few for testing ... Sold it to people who didn't want a Delta. It did cost me some money though ...

Still it's a bad idea to use a QE, since they are PWM so why not get the full-out version and let speedfan do the work for you?
My 45.5dB EFB1212VH set as exhuast is only noticeable at full chat


----------



## anteante

Will a EK 360XT radiator fit in front and only use pull on radiator?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anteante*
> 
> Will a EK 360XT radiator fit in front and only use pull on radiator?


How wide is that? I think a 60mm rad will fit but not sure.


----------



## TELVM

Where can I find detailed specs for the 140mm AF140L fans that come with this case?


----------



## bond32

They will likely be almost identical to the regular AF140 fans minus the colored ring and the rubbered mounts.

Has anyone mounted a single 120mm rad where the exhaust goes yet? I think I am still going to put mine in when I get my case in.


----------



## anteante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> How wide is that? I think a 60mm rad will fit but not sure.


It´s 47mm wide for the 360XT , my 240 & 120 XTX is 60mm wide

Edit: Have placed an order on Corsairs website


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anteante*
> 
> It´s 47mm wide for the 360XT , my 240 & 120 XTX is 60mm wide
> 
> Edit: Have placed an order on Corsairs website


Not 100% sure, but it will likely depend on your video card. Which one do you have? I have the 7970 and it is somewhere around 13 inches which is around 3 inches longer than the motherboard. Kinda gives me a gauge when I look at people's set ups, you can see how long their video cards are before they come close to the radiator. I ended out going with the swiftech 360 which is 30mm wide anyway.


----------



## TELVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> They will likely be almost identical to the regular AF140 fans minus the colored ring and the rubbered mounts ...


I don't think so.
 

AF140 at left is 0.10A, AF140*L* at right is 0.30A, so motors at least are different.

EDIT - Found this here at overclock.net from a Corsair rep:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> ... The AF120L and AF140L use the same shroud and impeller design that the AF120 and AF140 retail do. They do differ in the following ways:
> 
> - Sleeve bearing
> - Lower RPM (stock case buyers are very concerned about noise levels)
> - No rubber corners
> - No color swappable rings
> - Impeller is grey instead of black
> - Longer cables


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> ... here's the specs for the ... ... AF140L
> 
> ...
> 
> AF140L
> Current Draw: .12A Max
> RPM: 1000
> CFM: 67.43
> Static Pressure: .764 mmH2O


Don't understand however why he says 0.12A when on the fan it's printed 0.30A.


----------



## SupahSpankeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atokade*
> 
> The Scythe GentleTyphoons AP-15 do have good static pressure, and are class leaders in dB/CFM. ehume has certainly written about them, as well as martin's liquid lab.
> 
> From personal experience, the High perf edition SP120s are pretty darn loud. I have mine set up with the step-down adapter. Also, the addition of the filter increases the sound coming from the intake system. There is certainly something to be said about fan reviews where the fans are tested alone for sound level measurements, rather than with a filter, rad, or anything else. I think it causes lower measurements and makes the fans seem quieter than they would be in actual working conditions.


So that's a vote for AP-15... for CPU or intake? Or both? If not both, then what for the one you didn't suggest?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Because that's the proper way to measure fan noise. Not literally right next to the fan or even 5cm away nor should you have it enclosed. I think fan reviews should include a frequency plot-graph because IMO no matter how quiet a fan can be if it ticks or makes a high-pitch turbulence sound it still annoys the hell out of me ... That's why i'm entirely not a fan of CM fans, they're just crap.
> Of course. Delta WFB1212M (Can be had cheaply for some strange reason ... There are so many 4U servers or rack enclosures that uses many of these, seems to be the de facto standard for 120mm fans on servers)
> In fact the EFB-series has even better CFM/db and BETTER static pressure with a much more calming sound pitch than the WFB. That said the WFB is still very non-intruding. I can leave 5 of them running full blast and i can even sleep next to it.
> The same can't be said for the Corsair fans, it utterly annoyed the hell out of me when i got a few for testing ... Sold it to people who didn't want a Delta. It did cost me some money though ...
> 
> Still it's a bad idea to use a QE, since they are PWM so why not get the full-out version and let speedfan do the work for you?
> My 45.5dB EFB1212VH set as exhuast is only noticeable at full chat


And that's a vote for Delta.

I presume delta are high CFM which need PWM control to keep them at sane levels? This box is practically next to my head, so be honest please when describing the audio footprint of something, as I'll have to live with duff advice





















(got excited and clicked on loads of smileys)


----------



## r360r

are those Scythe GentleTyphoons AP-15 better than the Noctua NFF12 for rad fans (H100i)


----------



## Atokade

Here's a quick and dirty assessment by Ed Hume directly comparing the two on a cooler:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1249939/noctua-nf-f12-pwm-or-scythe-gentle-typhoon-d1225c12b5ap-15

However, here's a PQ curve done using an industrial-level machine for the Noctua and the Corsair SP120s, courtesy of NCIX and Linus Tech Tips:


Here's the Scythe GT PQ curve and an explanation about CFM and static pressure ratings for fans:
http://martinsliquidlab.org/2013/02/18/why-static-pressure-max-flow-specs-are-poor-measures-of-fan-performance/

Essentially they will perform very close to one another. So it comes down to price, availability, and colour preference.


----------



## onereactor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diazalon*
> 
> Hey all! You guys have some great builds on here and I'm considering getting this case. Would this watercooling kit fit? http://www.amazon.com/Universal-Triple-Radiator-Cooling-Updated/dp/B008PA1TPM/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1374678421&sr=1-1&keywords=xspc+water+cooling+kit
> 
> Can I mount the dual bay reservoir on top of the power supply?


I did a lot of asking around myself and the XSPC RX360 will line up with the mounting holes on the front but the rad ports will have to be on the bottom so the hot swap bay frame "might" get in the way a little but I'm not 100% on that.

You could always trim a section with a Dremel like I'm going to do if you willing to be daring. The 5.25 res should fit by the PSU because you have the width clearance but you'll have to come up with a creative mounting solution and make sure your hoses have clearance, maybe by attaching brackets to the vent holes on the back side?

If nothing else epoxy paste would go a long way to give you more options for attaching the brackets to the reservoir housing to get the brackets in the position that suits you.

Good luck


----------



## onereactor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dubbz*
> 
> Also I need to figure out how to patch the two holes in the bottom of the case if anyone has any ideas on somethen that would look good with little to no modding. Not a fan of those holes on the bottom


Whats your goal to have them closed completely or to have filters on it?(which Corsair should have done IMHO)


----------



## trama09

Well I looked like an idiot leaving work early because I thought I'd have to sign for the package... Yeah, the UPS guys just left it and ran off.

Awesome case though! Except the plexiglass has a couple knicks on the inside... Will Corsair replace the side panel or will I have to return the whole thing?


----------



## r360r

Finally got my case







Haven't opened it yet cause I won't have time to transfer and build till the weekend.

Also just to post proof I wasn't dicking around with what I said about UPS.
http://i.imgur.com/RCfno8j.png?1

I just told them to hold it at the terminal and I'd pick it up. No point for them to make a trip if I'm not home.


----------



## pcfoo

XSPC Raystorm AX360/D5 kit is in da house! (btw, my UPS experience was horrible)

The good news? The bay res / pump assembly fits in the back infront of the PSU horizontaly just fine: could not find information on the actual depth of the res with the pump attached - ends up being less than the 4 1/2" (115mm) that the case bottom clearance (about 4 5/8" center divider to side panel), while the XSPC D5 V2 bay res/pump assembly is 4 1/8" (105mm).

Lets see how long it will take us to transplant "Billy" into that...


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TELVM*
> 
> EDIT - Found this here at overclock.net from a Corsair rep:
> 
> Don't understand however why he says 0.12A when on the fan it's printed 0.30A.


0.3A is the peak current then. Sometimes different manufacturers mean different current ratings. Still the 67CFM @ 1000RPM doesn't seem legit at all
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SupahSpankeh*
> 
> So that's a vote for AP-15... for CPU or intake? Or both? If not both, then what for the one you didn't suggest?
> And that's a vote for Delta.
> 
> I presume delta are high CFM which need PWM control to keep them at sane levels? This box is practically next to my head, so be honest please when describing the audio footprint of something, as I'll have to live with duff advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (got excited and clicked on loads of smileys)


1 of them is quiet but anything beyond that ... Use a fan controller







But it's still much more pleasant than a SP120 ... As i said i literally threw the SP120 out after a few days


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TELVM*
> 
> I don't think so.
> 
> 
> AF140 at left is 0.10A, AF140*L* at right is 0.30A, so motors at least are different.
> 
> EDIT - Found this here at overclock.net from a Corsair rep:
> 
> Don't understand however why he says 0.12A when on the fan it's printed 0.30A.


For certification's sake we have to print the worst case startup amperage, not operating amperage.

During operation it'll use around .12, but under startup it might spike up to .30.


----------



## Dubbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onereactor*
> 
> Whats your goal to have them closed completely or to have filters on it?(which Corsair should have done IMHO)


Well I would prefer closed completely but filters would work to I guess


----------



## onereactor

Well to cover it complete you could just get a piece of thin wood from HomeD and cover it with black vinyl , or I haven't tried it yet but if your going to be doing a radiator on front Im almost thinking that the front dust filter might just work for the bottom as well? Hmm....


----------



## diazalon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onereactor*
> 
> I did a lot of asking around myself and the XSPC RX360 will line up with the mounting holes on the front but the rad ports will have to be on the bottom so the hot swap bay frame "might" get in the way a little but I'm not 100% on that.
> 
> You could always trim a section with a Dremel like I'm going to do if you willing to be daring. The 5.25 res should fit by the PSU because you have the width clearance but you'll have to come up with a creative mounting solution and make sure your hoses have clearance, maybe by attaching brackets to the vent holes on the back side?
> 
> If nothing else epoxy paste would go a long way to give you more options for attaching the brackets to the reservoir housing to get the brackets in the position that suits you.
> 
> Good luck


I am not going to mod I don't have any tools.
What about the rs360 it's thinner.
The rs360 is my last hope because that with a dual bay res and pump fittings tubing everything for 169$ and I'm on a budget so if that doesn't fit guess I'm not watercooling


----------



## friskiest

Just picked this pretty lady up this afternoon


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diazalon*
> 
> I am not going to mod I don't have any tools.
> What about the rs360 it's thinner.
> The rs360 is my last hope because that with a dual bay res and pump fittings tubing everything for 169$ and I'm on a budget so if that doesn't fit guess I'm not watercooling


How about one of these? (In actuality it's probably similar to a magicool ultra 360)
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_1075&products_id=33851
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_1075&products_id=32765

Just remember that these aren't RXs so you need a fan with high pressure (that is not exaggerated)


----------



## diazalon

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> How about one of these? (In actuality it's probably similar to a magicool ultra 360)
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_1075&products_id=33851
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_1075&products_id=32765
> 
> Just remember that these aren't RXs so you need a fan with high pressure (that is not exaggerated)[/quoteI
> 
> From amazon? Or somewhere that will ship to singapore budget $170usd


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diazalon*
> 
> I
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> How about one of these? (In actuality it's probably similar to a magicool ultra 360)
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_1075&products_id=33851
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_1075&products_id=32765
> 
> Just remember that these aren't RXs so you need a fan with high pressure (that is not exaggerated)[/quoteI
> 
> From amazon? Or somewhere that will ship to singapore budget $170usd
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so you live in Singapore as well? You can buy from china using a taobao agent instead
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w7978346474.15.9Y9fy5&id=10121343112&
Click to expand...


----------



## pcfoo

Test fitted the AX360 up front, it is 10-11mm longer than the RS/EX 360s and the barbs have to be on the bottom, otherwise the mounting holes are out of alignment.

The AX360 is also thicker than the EX, so the low profile XSPC compression fitting barely misses the steel rail for the drive caddy. The attached 7/16" hose touches the rail or misses it by a hair. It is so close, that you have to attach/secure the hoses before you mount the radiator in place.

Push-pull with the AX 360 and the bay in use is probably not possible.
Not a big deal, my white Helix fans look great through the shroud without the filter








I was contemplating painting the steel mesh on the top and front panels white, but that would probably mess this look...

Still thinking whether I should go 2x 45 deg adapters or 1x 45 / 1x 90. I will probably have to bend the fin/mount for the HDD caddy out of the way, but mayne that's avoidable with the XSPC 45 deg being a tad thinner and pushing the compression fitting away and above it (want to place my SSD there, and not in the back).

Another solution could be enlarging the screw holes to push the whole ra assembly 5mm or so upwards.

Will post pictures later this evening.


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcfoo*
> 
> Push-pull with the AX 360 and the bay in use is probably not possible.
> Not a big deal, my white Helix fans look great through the shroud without the filter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was contemplating painting the steel mesh on the top and front panels white, but that would probably mess this look...


Painting the steel mesh! Now there's an idea for a simple colour mod. Now you've got me thinking.
I also wanted to make a custom cart to put under the case with caster wheels. Wood would be easiest, but I have access to a workshop so I can also do metal.

Hmmmm.


----------



## bond32

Is it better to have the barbs on the 360 rad on the top or bottom?


----------



## newone757

Ive been thinking of painting all the black plastic to white and keeping black mesh and inside kind of like the white 600T


----------



## diazalon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Oh so you live in Singapore as well? You can buy from china using a taobao agent instead
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w7978346474.15.9Y9fy5&id=10121343112&


Hmmm china radiator....reliable?
Can't I just get this?
http://www.amazon.com/Universal-Triple-Radiator-Cooling-Updated/dp/B008PA1TPM/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1374773072&sr=1-1&keywords=Rs360

Edit: that radiator looks the same as the rs360
If I have to go custom can someone link me to a kit under ~$180 that will ship to Singapore


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diazalon*
> 
> Hmmm china radiator....reliable?
> Can't I just get this?
> http://www.amazon.com/Universal-Triple-Radiator-Cooling-Updated/dp/B008PA1TPM/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1374773072&sr=1-1&keywords=Rs360
> 
> Edit: that radiator looks the same as the rs360
> If I have to go custom can someone link me to a kit under ~$180 that will ship to Singapore


Jeez, asking whether a china rad is reliable? Of course it is! Magicool often rebadges their own rads for other companies and are a HUGE OEM manufacturer of radiators for different industries and customers
If you want a kit under 180$ it's not easy ...


----------



## TELVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> ... For certification's sake we have to print the worst case startup amperage, not operating amperage.
> 
> During operation it'll use around .12, but under startup it might spike up to .30.


Seems some manufacturers rate their fans differently then:









·


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TELVM*
> 
> Seems some manufacturers rate their fans differently then:
> 
> ·


Yep, lots of people rate fans differently because they don't all sell in the same regions and there are different requirements in different regions. Certification is a giant pain in the ass, honestly, and for fans that are sold separately there are different certifications required than there are for fans sold in cases or coolers. Also if we want to sell something in China, Germany, Japan, the US, and also Brazil - we have to make sure the fan is spec'd correctly for each of those regions' certification requirements.

If we are only selling in one or two regions it becomes much more simple. You should see the certification list requirements for worldwide PSU sales.


----------



## newone757

Nice insight!


----------



## diazalon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Jeez, asking whether a china rad is reliable? Of course it is! Magicool often rebadges their own rads for other companies and are a HUGE OEM manufacturer of radiators for different industries and customers
> If you want a kit under 180$ it's not easy ...


Hmmm okay so that rad will surely fit? If it can then would the rs360 fir?


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Is it better to have the barbs on the 360 rad on the top or bottom?


I don't think there is a "better" way to do it...atm I have only a 360 and only CPU block...would make more sense for me to have either a cross flow rad, or barbs @ top, so that I would have simple, shorter tubing running from the CPU to the rad etc.

If I had a top rad, and/or GPU block added, would make more sense (for me) going Pump ->top rad->CPU -> GPU -> front rad, with barbs @ low end, receiving the water after the GPU. i.e. pump received water, sends it to the highest point of the loop, then working downwards.

Ofc there is no "absolute" or "right". If the pump is "low enough" in the loop, water will flow and the system will work with few degrees deference between worse/best scenario (if anything).


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcfoo*
> 
> I don't think there is a "better" way to do it...atm I have only a 360 and only CPU block...would make more sense for me to have either a cross flow rad, or barbs @ top, so that I would have simple, shorter tubing running from the CPU to the rad etc.
> 
> If I had a top rad, and/or GPU block added, would make more sense (for me) going Pump ->top rad->CPU -> GPU -> front rad, with barbs @ low end, receiving the water after the GPU. i.e. pump received water, sends it to the highest point of the loop, then working downwards.
> 
> Ofc there is no "absolute" or "right". If the pump is "low enough" in the loop, water will flow and the system will work with few degrees deference between worse/best scenario (if anything).


Thanks. Yeah I was planning on putting the barbs at the bottom, however reconsidering now. I have the swiftech h220 with an added swiftech 360 rad so the pump is in the water block. Shorter tubing would be ideal so I may go top with them.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diazalon*
> 
> Hmmm okay so that rad will surely fit? If it can then would the rs360 fir?


Since RS360 is a 35.5mm this is your best bet
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w1017-2426188571.19.nG6xYE&id=10151461444&
XSPC RS360
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w1017-2426188571.23.ZPwyOf&id=4486192252&


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Thanks. Yeah I was planning on putting the barbs at the bottom, however reconsidering now. I have the swiftech h220 with an added swiftech 360 rad so the pump is in the water block. Shorter tubing would be ideal so I may go top with them.


In this case, make sure you do your test fitting 1st, and figure out whether the fittings on the 360 @ top won't be interfering with the 240 rad/res.
It might be doable, but you will have to add fittings+hoses before screwing in the 240, or you could be forced to have the res off the H220 240 rad facing the back side instead of the front etc.

There are no cookie cutting solutions with WC...when the loops open, there are 100s or 1000s of scenarios to consider (ok, exaggerating), all with little twists to make your "story" easy or not to fit in place.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcfoo*
> 
> In this case, make sure you do your test fitting 1st, and figure out whether the fittings on the 360 @ top won't be interfering with the 240 rad/res.
> It might be doable, but you will have to add fittings+hoses before screwing in the 240, or you could be forced to have the res off the H220 240 rad facing the back side instead of the front etc.
> 
> There are no cookie cutting solutions with WC...when the loops open, there are 100s or 1000s of scenarios to consider (ok, exaggerating), all with little twists to make your "story" easy or not to fit in place.


Yeah, well because of the board I have and its fitment with the h220 due to the vrm heatsinks, I need the fittings on the backside of the case for the 240 which means the reservoir needs to be towards the front (top). Hopefully I will be able to fill it with it mounted too, which would be nice. Either way I have plenty of tubing so it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Clos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iplaybeats*
> 
> Finished this a few weeks ago, thought I post some pictures. Picture quality isn't that great compared to most of the ones posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know some of you hate the gold mobo from Asus, but i like it


Where'd you get the yellow/gold rings for the fans? Or did you paint them?


----------



## onereactor

Just wanted to warn anyone starting with this case that because it is plastic and has a weird sheen to it make sure your carefully with not setting anything on the top or laying it on any side you haven't removed the panels from, it will mark easily.

Maybe Corsair in the future will use a more durable and scratch resistant plastic, since aluminum would be difficult if not impossible.


----------



## trama09

How do you remove the front face on the left side?


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> How do you remove the front face on the left side?


Remove the top grill, which secures the front grill in place. Once the top is removed, you need to grip the front grill from below, and push straight upward, it should pop up, then out.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atokade*
> 
> Remove the top grill, which secures the front grill in place. Once the top is removed, you need to grip the front grill from below, and push straight upward, it should pop up, then out.


Thanks! I actually meant the right panel! I been working too long today already and it's only 8AM.....


----------



## iplaybeats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clos*
> 
> Where'd you get the yellow/gold rings for the fans? Or did you paint them?


I painted the rings gold.


----------



## diazalon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Since RS360 is a 35.5mm this is your best bet
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w1017-2426188571.19.nG6xYE&id=10151461444&
> XSPC RS360
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w1017-2426188571.23.ZPwyOf&id=4486192252&


Ok but those are 240mm rads..... Can I mount an RS360mm radiator in the front please answer that


----------



## onereactor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diazalon*
> 
> Ok but those are 240mm rads..... Can I mount an RS360mm radiator in the front please answer that


It will fit I talked to someone who confirmed it


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Thanks! I actually meant the right panel! I been working too long today already and it's only 8AM.....


You have remove the mess/grill pieces first (unscrew rear thumbscrews holding the top in place, then slide it up and out, then the front panel can be pushed up and out).

The side and top panels are secured with little Phillips screws that will be revealed after you remove the front and top mesh/grills.

You undo those, and all of the pieces are "latched": you will have to slide them (usually towards the center of the case) to unlock the latches, and then pull out.

The "large" top plastic piece (above the PSU) needs to have its interior edge be pulled up before you slide it - think there are some rivets there that might get it stuck / hard to move otherwise.

Lastly, the piece you are struggling with, has both screws and those metal/steel "flower" like retention clips. I've found it easier to work with each one of them first, putting my hand behind it and pushing them "just enough" for them to start pushing out of the steel chassis, then pull the whole face panel out.

Take your time, and remember: if you are pulling too hard and nothing is happening, STOP!
You are doing something wrong, and you might break w/e retention mechanism you did not see/understand (either screws or latch protrusions).

Edit: yes, RS360 should fit nicely. I got the longer/thicker AX360 and it does fit. Tight with the front hot-swap mounting rails, but fits without mods. The I/O ports of the rad have to be on the lower side tho, no way to fit it otherwise and align with the existing 120mm hole patern. Tempted to "lengthen" the holes, much like the holes for the 140mm fans are on the top panel to allow some play (hint-hint George).


----------



## hx-3

Back to this post...

Everything is ready to go, I just need to wait for my next paycheck to purchase the 4770K, GTX 770, their waterblocks and RAM. Cable management will be much cleaner on both sides and any dust will be cleaned out. Once the other parts arrive, I'll start my build log. The blue metallic Monsoon fittings are very nice and fit the scheme great (six normal, three 45 degrees and three 90 degrees), but you probably can't see them too well in these pictures. That white CCFL light does not agree with a camera phone. I'll be using a DSLR for the final pictures. Extra padding will be added between the pump/res and power supply. The fans are pushing quite a lot of air and are near silent. Pretty surprised as they're running at 12v currently.

I'll be taking a different approach than others who are using dual blocks and radiators. Res/pump > front rad > CPU > top rad > GPU > res/pump. The case is small enough in height for minimal tubing, in my opinion, and it will work out better with how my res/pump is set up. May be buying a tad lighter blue tubing (from the link above), as my current tubing can show off a purple hue in areas.


----------



## STUNT1990

GUYS!
This case is a complete success!!!!
I´m in a Lan Party in Bilbao (Spain), my 540 doesn´t have any kind of lights besides the one on the H100i and at least 30 people have came to see the case really interested on getting one for themselves!


----------



## Jawswing

Could anyone suggest a Blu Ray drive that would closely match the case in colour? Also a fan controller too?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diazalon*
> 
> Ok but those are 240mm rads..... Can I mount an RS360mm radiator in the front please answer that


Yeah it's alright to mount RS360 in front
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w1017-2426188571.27.al2CcL&id=4486223908&
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w1017-2426188571.19.B6jc4R&id=10121297644&


----------



## SupahSpankeh

Welp, got mine.

Moved stuff over no problems. The passive side is a total mess, but the other side is very, very nice indeed.

Put the 2 140mm at the top and ordered another 3 1850rpm silent typhoons for the front - at the moment it's 2x1150rpm typhoons and 1x1200rpm Fractal Design R2, so that needs sorting out.

OVerall, higher base noise levels than my P183, but much less noise when the GPU etc. is under load. I do need a PWM splitter and perhaps some lighting though, and the sooner OCUK's reconditioned H100 arrives the better.


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawswing*
> 
> Could anyone suggest a Blu Ray drive that would closely match the case in colour? Also a fan controller too?


How often would you use the Blu Ray drive? I'm asking because I populated my two bays with an NZXT Hue and a fan controller, and ended up getting an external DVD drive for the odd time I actually pop in a DVD for software installation. When not in use, I just stow it away. Although, I'm guessing you want Blu Ray because you'll be using it often. Internal drives are all pretty much the same hard matte black that won't match exactly. The case has this soft texture to it that reflects light differently, giving it a slight grey tone compared to the darker blacks used for other cases and drive covers.


----------



## onereactor

Well they FINALLLLY came


----------



## onereactor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hx-3*
> 
> Back to this post...
> 
> Everything is ready to go, I just need to wait for my next paycheck to purchase the 4770K, GTX 770, their waterblocks and RAM. Cable management will be much cleaner on both sides and any dust will be cleaned out. Once the other parts arrive, I'll start my build log. The blue metallic Monsoon fittings are very nice and fit the scheme great (six normal, three 45 degrees and three 90 degrees), but you probably can't see them too well in these pictures. That white CCFL light does not agree with a camera phone. I'll be using a DSLR for the final pictures. Extra padding will be added between the pump/res and power supply. The fans are pushing quite a lot of air and are near silent. Pretty surprised as they're running at 12v currently.
> 
> I'll be taking a different approach than others who are using dual blocks and radiators. Res/pump > front rad > CPU > top rad > GPU > res/pump. The case is small enough in height for minimal tubing, in my opinion, and it will work out better with how my res/pump is set up. May be buying a tad lighter blue tubing (from the link above), as my current tubing can show off a purple hue in areas.
> 
> Looking great man!


----------



## SupahSpankeh

Anyone found a dust filter which will fit the bottom oversights without too much hassle?


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SupahSpankeh*
> 
> Anyone found a dust filter which will fit the bottom oversights without too much hassle?


I just used some vinyl, and now no dust or air get´s in there xD


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diazalon*
> 
> Ok but those are 240mm rads..... Can I mount an RS360mm radiator in the front please answer that


I have an RS360 in the front of mine... It will definitely fit and I have an EX240 in the top.

Below here only applies if you want a Rad up top as well:

IF you want to do push/pull on your 360 you will most likely have to have your push fans mounted behind the front grill (where the air filter is or in this situation "was").

You will also pretty much have to have your barbs at the bottom because there will not be a lot of space up at the top with two rads. The issue then will be if you wanted to use the hotswap bay nearest to the front.. as your barb/fittings/tubing etc are likely going to be very tight on top of one edge. I wasn't planning on using either of mine so that part wasn't an issue for me.


----------



## anteante

I've mounted a ek 360xt in the front and will buy a alphacool 240 slim for the roof. My 240xtx is taking way to much space up there. Btw can someone recommend a good reservoar for this case? Using a d5 pump


----------



## pcfoo

The front hot swap HDD caddy can be used with a SSD / 2.5" HDD just fine should you mount a 360mm rad up front. 3.5" HDD, probably not. It is an extremely tight fit.

Rad in pictures is the AX360, test fitted with straight, XSPC low profile 7/16" black chrome fittings.





The front "fin" rail has been blended 1-2mm from its original position. The caddy still slides in, only slightly more difficult.
Measurements indicate that I won't be able to use AX240 + AX360, unless I am willing to "lose" the top pull fan on the 360 - inless I re-drill the top.

Clearance from the existing 120mm fan holes to the top fan of the 360 (The ax 360 is 40mm thick) is 20-21mm tops.
The corresponding distance between the fan screw hole and the end of the common tank (the end opposite from the one with the i/o tank) on the AX240 is 24mm.
The EX240 is about 17-18, thus should fit tightly without loosing the 6th fan on the AX360.
Crossflow EX240 is also not going to fit.



So, as far as XSPC rads go, it is either AX360 + EX360, or EX360 + AX240/EX240.


----------



## r360r

Finished up transferring my stuff to this case last night







. Nothing fancy to compared to what you guys are doing.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/paxed6pgugqaxui/Photo%20Jul%2027%2C%2010%2010%2035%20AM.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/nh2ekmpphgvffy9/Photo%20Jul%2027%2C%2012%2058%2006%20AM.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/mjafziyz1apr35x/Photo%20Jul%2026%2C%2010%2053%2055%20PM.jpg


----------



## trama09

So for the right front panel, to remove it, I just pull it off right? I tried doing that the other day and the left side of the right front panel wouldnt come out of the sockets. Didnt want to break the plastic.


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> So for the right front panel, to remove it, I just pull it off right? I tried doing that the other day and the left side of the right front panel wouldnt come out of the sockets. Didnt want to break the plastic.


You have to remove the front grill first, and then remove a couple of small screws on the left side of the plastic panel (they where hidden behind the front grill)
After that you can just pull it off.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> You have to remove the front grill first, and then remove a couple of small screws on the left side of the plastic panel (they where hidden behind the front grill)
> After that you can just pull it off.


Awesome, thanks man!


----------



## diazalon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitalwolf*
> 
> I have an RS360 in the front of mine... It will definitely fit and I have an EX240 in the top.
> 
> Below here only applies if you want a Rad up top as well:
> 
> IF you want to do push/pull on your 360 you will most likely have to have your push fans mounted behind the front grill (where the air filter is or in this situation "was").
> 
> You will also pretty much have to have your barbs at the bottom because there will not be a lot of space up at the top with two rads. The issue then will be if you wanted to use the hotswap bay nearest to the front.. as your barb/fittings/tubing etc are likely going to be very tight on top of one edge. I wasn't planning on using either of mine so that part wasn't an issue for me.


Thanks so much but I'm not sure if I'm gonna get this case I really want it but my dad wants me to get something portable......might get it still if I'm watercooling


----------



## MaN227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diazalon*
> 
> Thanks so much but I'm not sure if I'm gonna get this case I really want it but my dad wants me to get something portable......might get it still if I'm watercooling


sounds to me like YOUR DAD wants something portable














... jus sayin'









as far as water cooling goes , that's all personal preference, and you see so many in this thread that do cause , no niche group of users would rather have a, show off window, than those that water cool. This case seems quite good for water options so its attractive to those into water. But . . . don't forget, this case is not water only, the name is not the " WATER" 540 its the AIR 540 , and with good reason, the proof is in the pudding, i.e. reviews, that the air 540 design actually has top of charts cooling ability on AIR ONLY!

speaking of air, something I have been wondering about is would it be detrimental in any way to cooling performance to block off the bottom slots ( under hot swaps. and the two erm.... mesh grilled sections on the back of case "top of exhaust fan and side or exhaust fan" and also the unused pci slot covers under GPU. ? ? ? I ask as I notice air is being drawn IN at these points.

I have 3 120's intake at front, a 140 exhaust on rear and 4 120's in push pull exhausting out of the top mounted H100 rad. all fans are rpm adjustable, AND currently set at the same speed.

I'm not sure as to the positive vs negative pressure , as the 3 120 intakes have the filter to pull through and the top 4 120's have the rad fins to contend with. any insight into this would be appreciated. As, I simply don't know how to calculate , figure what amount they are pushing and pulling. I'm going on the assumption that the front intakes are pulling more air in , than the top fans on rad are moving out. also assuming that the back 140 tips to scale to a negative pressure , thus the small , grills, slots, taking air in, vice exhausting air.

with all that said would decreasing fan speed on all 5 exhaust fans and increasing fan speed on the 3 intakes, create the best cooling solution? sorry if this all seems lame , but from what I gather a positive pressure is what is desired in a case, and thus why corsair send this case out with 2 front 140's as intake and a 140 rear exhaust, as if left as they ship it will create a positive pressure situation. I know its sad of me, but I would like to better understand, even at risk of the nooooob label.


----------



## pcfoo

Positive pressure is a good way not to choke GPUs etc...remember that most of the blower-type GPUs are exhausts themselves. Add 1 and the positive pressure effect is diminished.
Or, even easier, add a filter to the intake, and all of the sudden there is no real advantage...eyeball the existing air filter with the 540 or any other case: it is a plastic mesh with 60-70% or so of open vs. close area. Some are 50/50. Even the mesh infront is having this effect, limiting the airflow.

Look at the exhaust in the rear? Almost unobstructed. That fan grill is nothing by comparison. Revving at the same speeds, this exhaust fan will be outperforming a single intake of the same specs quite easily.

2-3 GPUs could even require more intakes to balance out the lack of intake, and the system will be "choking" asking for more fresh air intake.

Also ,due to positive pressure, the case won't be using each and every little opening around the air stream as an intake ... if anything, it will be exhausting hot air outside, minimizing dust infiltration.
This is another reason all this ink spilled about the holes bellow the HDD caddies is for nothing...the amount of air that under most positive pressure situations will be drawn in the case is zero, and even if you didn't have a positive pressure scenario, that would be a joke in comparison to the hundreds of cubic feet of air that is forced through the day. Dust is not made of particles 1mm or 1/32" big or even half that that can be blocked by w/e most air filters included by most cases can filter.

But it is not a huge deal...instead of spending $$ in filters that are not even subject to forced intake and/or kill your airflow mounting filters everwhere, just clean your case more often.


----------



## Zer0CoolX

Have mine coming, got notice from the egg and should have it on the 8/1


----------



## Dubbz

Anybody know where the best place to buy 4-pin PWM Male to 3-pin Female Adapter Cables would be online?


----------



## EliteGhost

Ordered mine last Thursday with the free fans deal on corsair.com. Now all I need is a motherboard and my new build is set!


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dubbz*
> 
> Anybody know where the best place to buy 4-pin PWM Male to 3-pin Female Adapter Cables would be online?


Ebay

Amazon


----------



## MaN227

*@ pcfoo* thx for your reply on the air pressure issue.









but with my described build above , I'm just wonder how u find the EVEN or even to the positive side of pressure. ? to put it simply with my build,
OUT 140 in rear>4x120s in push pull through the h100 rad at the top, and just the stock screens on both.
IN 3 120s in front stock screen and filter in place.

of course the fans are not stock fans, but all are multi rpm fans all running about about 3/4 power.

I just can't wrap my head around what EXACTLY to do with current setup to create positive pressure (while still knowing the rad fans are keeping rad cool enough)







, I have NO CLUE how to calculate how much air movement from ANY fan, that is lost do to ANY restriction. its obvious that, the more open area there is more air will be moved in desired direction.

I ask this details as I'd like to better understand it all, and intend of keeping the same fan/rad setup for the foreseeable future.

thanks to any that can/will lend their understanding to this,

Peace,
MaN227


----------



## white118

i suck at taking pictures and best camera i have is my phone, but here's mine. now just waiting on my nzxt hue and a bunch of corsair sp120s to get here.


----------



## Ribozyme

I want this case so bad to make my first watercooled rig, even though it is called carbide air







, for ultimate silent folding. But I don't have a desk big enough I think. And putting it on the ground would be a shame.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> *@ pcfoo* thx for your reply on the air pressure issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but with my described build above , I'm just wonder how u find the EVEN or even to the positive side of pressure. ? to put it simply with my build,
> OUT 140 in rear>4x120s in push pull through the h100 rad at the top, and just the stock screens on both.
> IN 3 120s in front stock screen and filter in place.


1) that's a severe negative pressure.
2) With 3.4mmH2O static pressure fans you have to half the CFM (When we say "pressure" it isn't actually pressure but rather airflow)
3) 4 push pull fans through a rad means probably about 3/4 CFM or 6/8
4) And remember that 140mms have more CFM but less static pressure (so it's a bad idea to use them as intake fans) so you'll have to turn up the front fans to maintain positive pressure along with flipping the top exhaust to intake but remember to put a filter over them
As an exhaust 140mms are good if you have decent static pressure fans up front (3.4mmH2O)


----------



## PhantomTaco

Can I join the club??? Quick photo of progress so far:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Working now on getting an illuminated midplate and some cable cleanup and I'll be done XD. So what do you guys think so far???


----------



## Qu1ckset

Updated
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Can I join the club??? Quick photo of progress so far:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working now on getting an illuminated midplate and some cable cleanup and I'll be done XD. So what do you guys think so far???


Looks pretty clean, I like the sleeving matches your videocards!


----------



## PhantomTaco

Thanks ^^. Quality extensions by Jappetto from Reddit's BuildaPC community, absolutely love them!


----------



## Dholby5150

Add me. Its a work in progress.










Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Can I join the club??? Quick photo of progress so far:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working now on getting an illuminated midplate and some cable cleanup and I'll be done XD. So what do you guys think so far???


Wow I really like this! Did you have to mod things or just installed your components?


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Wow I really like this! Did you have to mod things or just installed your components?


Thanks for the comments buddy

No modding done, just used an evercool 5.25 to 3.5 bay adapter for most of my hdds.


----------



## trama09

I guess sign me up for the club too.


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Can I join the club??? Quick photo of progress so far:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working now on getting an illuminated midplate and some cable cleanup and I'll be done XD. So what do you guys think so far???


Avexir core series RAM? If so what color LEDs? Beautiful setup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> I guess sign me up for the club too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thats a beauty! Im not fond of noctua colored fans BUT when I was still contemplating getting them I was gonna light them with green LEDs. They look awesome with green LEDs


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> Avexir core series RAM? If so what color LEDs? Beautiful setup
> Thats a beauty! Im not fond of noctua colored fans BUT when I was still contemplating getting them I was gonna light them with green LEDs. They look awesome with green LEDs


Thanks, yeah core series in white.


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Thanks, yeah core series in white.


Uggh lucky dog. I love my AVEXIR RAM but the blue is a pain when I dont want to do a blue build. I wish the white was on sale when I got mine

It almost crossed my mind to steal your sleeving theme but I JUST got my all white sleeving. Plus Id pretty much be ripping off everything as I also plan to get an AIO watercooler sometime in the future and a 2nd 780 next year


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> Thats a beauty! Im not fond of noctua colored fans BUT when I was still contemplating getting them I was gonna light them with green LEDs. They look awesome with green LEDs


Thanks man! I didn't like their fans color scheme either, but I have a weird OCD thing where I have to match ALL the fans. I think the green helps tone down their not so sexy color.


----------



## tinmann

I am really thinking about buying this case. I don't know what I'm going to do with it but I know I want it and the price isn't bad at all. It looks fun to build in, it's different in a fresh sort of way.


----------



## bond32

Mine should be in tomorrow. Finally to the end of this painful wait.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## friskiest

Got my htpc 540 up and running now


----------



## SupahSpankeh

Right.

540 arrived and built. Excellent. Very, very much more airflow, and though it produces more noise when idling, it produces a lot less under load.

Moved the 2 free 140mm to top exhaust, and set my old case fans (Fractal Desigm 1200rpm, Silent Typhoon 1150rpm x2) to intake. In total, it moves about 400CFM. That's a bit more than I need, so I've ordered some PWM fans and a PWM splitter. The plan is to drive all the fans from the PWM header on the CPU socket.

To do:

1) Get reconditioned H100 from OCUK (unknown timeframe)
2) Fit Silent Typhoon PWM fans at front, controlled by PWM from CPU fan header on mobo
3) Remove top two 140mm fans
4) Put H100 in top slot (once it arrives  )
5) Remove GPU shroud and fit 2 120mm fans below it as seen on that overclock.net ghetto mods page.
6) Find a table that can survive the vibrations

It's an excellent case. Not sure about the lack of 3.5 bays, but if that becomes a problem I'll get an Icy Dock 2 external -> 3 internal device. It has 5 2.25" bays internally; if anyone wants to buy me another 4 SSDs then let me know.

Overall, 9/10 for case design, would be 10/10 if the noise levels could be controlled without aftermarket solution.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Updated


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SupahSpankeh*
> 
> Right.
> 
> 540 arrived and built. Excellent. Very, very much more airflow, and though it produces more noise when idling, it produces a lot less under load.
> 
> Moved the 2 free 140mm to top exhaust, and set my old case fans (Fractal Desigm 1200rpm, Silent Typhoon 1150rpm x2) to intake. In total, it moves about 400CFM. That's a bit more than I need, so I've ordered some PWM fans and a PWM splitter. The plan is to drive all the fans from the PWM header on the CPU socket.


When you don't calculate static pressure that is ... Did you know that even for 3.4mmH2O static pressure fans with a standard filter their airflow will halve. Much worse will befall a 1200rpm fan ...


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SupahSpankeh*
> 
> Right.
> 
> 540 arrived and built. Excellent. Very, very much more airflow, and though it produces more noise when idling, it produces a lot less under load.


Why do you think it produces more noise? Because you have more fans? Would setting them at lower rpm solve this? I am looking into getting this case but I want dead silence at idle.


----------



## SupahSpankeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> When you don't calculate static pressure that is ... Did you know that even for 3.4mmH2O static pressure fans with a standard filter their airflow will halve. Much worse will befall a 1200rpm fan ...


Yeah, it'll be much reduced by the air filters. That's to be expected, but as I don't have a flowmeter on hand...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Why do you think it produces more noise? Because you have more fans? Would setting them at lower rpm solve this? I am looking into getting this case but I want dead silence at idle.


I wouldn't say "think", it does most definitely produce more noise, for the below reasons:

1) The fans are open to air - unlike the P183, which has a hinged door with vents around the side, which acts as a baffle
2) The walls are single layer, and not particularly thick, compared to the P183 which has double walls filled with foam
3) There are a great deal more fans in this case than the P183

However, one should note that I don't currenlty have any sort of fan speed control (outside of PWM on my CPU and GPU), so my case fans are at 100%. I'm sure they'll be quieter once I've got them on PWM too.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SupahSpankeh*
> 
> Yeah, it'll be much reduced by the air filters. That's to be expected, but as I don't have a flowmeter on hand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say "think", it does most definitely produce more noise, for the below reasons:
> 
> 1) The fans are open to air - unlike the P183, which has a hinged door with vents around the side, which acts as a baffle
> 2) The walls are single layer, and not particularly thick, compared to the P183 which has double walls filled with foam
> 3) There are a great deal more fans in this case than the P183
> 
> However, one should note that I don't currenlty have any sort of fan speed control (outside of PWM on my CPU and GPU), so my case fans are at 100%. I'm sure they'll be quieter once I've got them on PWM too.


WOw everything full blast in idle? Must be a hurricane. Simple fan controller with 5,7.12V resistors will do the trick no?


----------



## SupahSpankeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> WOw everything full blast in idle? Must be a hurricane. Simple fan controller with 5,7.12V resistors will do the trick no?


It's certainly breezy









Not getting a fan controller - rather am waiting on a PWM splitter and syncing everything to CPU temp, then adding in a H100 later.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SupahSpankeh*
> 
> It's certainly breezy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not getting a fan controller - rather am waiting on a PWM splitter and syncing everything to CPU temp, then adding in a H100 later.


You bought PWM fans, nice. Can a PWM splitter take an infinite amount of PWM fans? With my next build I will definitely choose PWM for casefans too.

I feel aircooling is standing still though, we need better cfm/noisemratios! Everyone just keeps using the gentle typhoons.


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> Got my htpc 540 up and running now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote]
> 
> This looks great! Pink goop that is milky opaque and takes on the colour of the lighting. Blue cables, clean mobo. Will you be adding any GPUs? May have to move the res if you do?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> You bought PWM fans, nice. Can a PWM splitter take an infinite amount of PWM fans? With my next build I will definitely choose PWM for casefans too.
> 
> I feel aircooling is standing still though, we need better cfm/noisemratios! Everyone just keeps using the gentle typhoons.


Nope, you can't. (Some mobos can't even source enough current for 5 PWM signals) And rememeber 1 plug only support 2A surge currents (Listed on label)
I dunno man. I just use deltas


----------



## SupahSpankeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> You bought PWM fans, nice. Can a PWM splitter take an infinite amount of PWM fans? With my next build I will definitely choose PWM for casefans too.
> 
> I feel aircooling is standing still though, we need better cfm/noisemratios! Everyone just keeps using the gentle typhoons.


I'm no expert, but I believe they (splitters) have an amperage rating. I'd imagine you wouldn't hit this limit with silent typhoons and the Corsair 540, but someone did say in another thread that controlling 3+ Deltas with such a module was reckless.

I agree the lack of fans which compete with silent typhoons is underwhelming. Especially given the lack of aesthetic choice; a silent typhoon is grey unless you paint it. No LEDs, no other options. Bit boring really.


----------



## SniperCzar

Well, here's my dilemma with this case. It really appeals to me, but I currently have a 4 drive array of 3.5" HDDs. Seems like my options are...

1. Use the two trays and find a way to screw the other 2 drives down directly into the case (ugly and difficult to swap drives)
2. Use the two trays in the main chamber and a 3 to 2 adapter in the 5.25" bays (uses both 5.25" bays)
3. Chop the back half off a long fan/LED controller and put a half 3.5" slot behind it pointing inward to the case (cooling issues)

I'm leaning towards #3 as it fits all 4 drives (2 tray, 2 5.25" adapter) while still letting me use a shallow fan controller and LED controller. Here's what I would likely use after sawing off the HUE.

LED controller - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811992011



5.25 to 3.5 adapter - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=17-998-048



Should be a simple enough mod. Anybody else have a better solution for adding 3.5" bays without using up the 5.25" bays?


----------



## Whoopzass

" Anybody else have a better solution for adding 3.5" bays without using up the 5.25" bays?"

I did a ugly fix for that and mounted some of my harddrives to the back of the case around where the meshed out area is above the PSU.


----------



## anteante

Here is a little teaser for my upcoming build, my plan is to go for black/orange and that´s because the colorscheme of my motherboard. Not exactly same orange as the mobo but it should work.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/27/ghpo.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

My hardware that i got:

Gigabyte Z87X-OC
I7 4770K
Team group 2666Mhz 8GB
Sapphire 7970

And watercooling:
Alphacool VP655 + EK Acetal Top
EK 360XT radiator in the front
Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 240 in the roof
EK FC 7970 Acetal/Nickel with backplate
EK Supreme Acetal
Masterkleer 19/13mm UV-orange

Status right now is that i´m waiting for my tubing,alphacool radiator and 2 scythe typhoon 1850rpm fans from aquatuning. Hope the stuffs will be here before weekend.

The only problem i got now is that i need to have the barbs of the frontradiator up side down and then the harddrives cages in the bottom is taking some space and i cant fit my comp-fittings straight out so i´m thinking of cutting up the floor and replace with something. Will only use SSD anyways.


----------



## Jawswing

Quick question on air pressure. I plan to get an NZXT Kraken, probably with push pull. I'm looking at a white/black theme, so I'd probably just buy a pair of FX 140LB PWM's. That'll be mounted on the top as an exhaust. I'll have 3x120mm fans at the front. Usually I'd stick the fan hear the CPU as an exhaust, but this will most definitely give a negative pressure in the case, so would you suggest setting this as an intake?


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anteante*
> 
> Here is a little teaser for my upcoming build, my plan is to go for black/orange and that´s because the colorscheme of my motherboard. Not exactly same orange as the mobo but it should work.


Oh cool, I've never done any painting like that. I assume it's just spray paint?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawswing*
> 
> Quick question on air pressure. I plan to get an NZXT Kraken, probably with push pull. I'm looking at a white/black theme, so I'd probably just buy a pair of FX 140LB PWM's. That'll be mounted on the top as an exhaust. I'll have 3x120mm fans at the front. Usually I'd stick the fan hear the CPU as an exhaust, but this will most definitely give a negative pressure in the case, so would you suggest setting this as an intake?


I have a pair of those exact fans I would be willing to sell you, but honestly I think just the two in pull for your setup would be ideal. Those fans are also pretty loud, you would get better results if you got just 2 bgears b-blaster 140's as they are wayyyyyy better fans than the NZXT ones. Also you would likely be fine with the back fan as exhaust as well just set it to low speed.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anteante*
> 
> Here is a little teaser for my upcoming build, my plan is to go for black/orange and that´s because the colorscheme of my motherboard. Not exactly same orange as the mobo but it should work.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/27/ghpo.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> My hardware that i got:
> 
> Gigabyte Z87X-OC
> I7 4770K
> Team group 2666Mhz 8GB
> Sapphire 7970
> 
> And watercooling:
> Alphacool VP655 + EK Acetal Top
> EK 360XT radiator in the front
> Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 240 in the roof
> EK FC 7970 Acetal/Nickel with backplate
> EK Supreme Acetal
> Masterkleer 19/13mm UV-orange
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Status right now is that i´m waiting for my tubing,alphacool radiator and 2 scythe typhoon 1850rpm fans from aquatuning. Hope the stuffs will be here before weekend.
> 
> The only problem i got now is that i need to have the barbs of the frontradiator up side down and then the harddrives cages in the bottom is taking some space and i cant fit my comp-fittings straight out so i´m thinking of cutting up the floor and replace with something. Will only use SSD anyways.


Mate, Z87X-OC plus Masterkleer UV-orange - this is the exact combination I resisted sooo hard recently (not to spend more $$$ on my PC toys). This is gonna be great. I like the painted grills. As soon as I have some time I will try the opposite - panels in color vinyl (blue in my case) and the grills in black. Have you consider applying vinyl to some elements for final touch? 3M has killer orange vinyl


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anteante*
> 
> Here is a little teaser for my upcoming build, my plan is to go for black/orange and that´s because the colorscheme of my motherboard. Not exactly same orange as the mobo but it should work.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/27/ghpo.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> My hardware that i got:
> 
> Gigabyte Z87X-OC
> I7 4770K
> Team group 2666Mhz 8GB
> Sapphire 7970
> 
> And watercooling:
> Alphacool VP655 + EK Acetal Top
> EK 360XT radiator in the front
> Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 240 in the roof
> EK FC 7970 Acetal/Nickel with backplate
> EK Supreme Acetal
> Masterkleer 19/13mm UV-orange
> 
> Status right now is that i´m waiting for my tubing,alphacool radiator and 2 scythe typhoon 1850rpm fans from aquatuning. Hope the stuffs will be here before weekend.
> 
> The only problem i got now is that i need to have the barbs of the frontradiator up side down and then the harddrives cages in the bottom is taking some space and i cant fit my comp-fittings straight out so i´m thinking of cutting up the floor and replace with something. Will only use SSD anyways.


I like the color of your mesh...
I was thinking exactly the same thing @ white, to go with my black/white w/c scheme. I have a blue/ white mobo so not much I can relate to otherwise...
The chosen Helix 120mm PWM fans look pretty cool through the black mesh @ push/pull infront of my 360 rad (no filter)...worried that the white mesh will mud this effect, stealing the looks...

I cannot choose between the "layered" white behind black look or going white mesh









Blue paint is not something I would go for...
I do have blue LEDs for the waterblock etc, but I think I will go white for those too...


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> Got my htpc 540 up and running now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So Nice! I love how it adapts to any color. I think that settles it...my next board will be of the sabertooth flavor. Its just so clean and aesthetically easy to work with within a case


----------



## trama09

So spray paint for the mesh grill works? At the hardware store now.


----------



## ThornTree

Some FYI for those still waiting on purchasing this case. To save some money, I ordered mine from Amazon 2 days ago. The ship time was estimated to be 1 to 3 months, but I was hoping they were just playing it safe until they had them in hand. Sure enough, I got a notice tonight it will be on my door step in 2 days. This will be my first build and I am stoked! I've got about $2000-$2500 to sink into the system, but that includes a new monitor and the peripherals - (I'm rewarding myself for quitting smoking).


----------



## anteante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Oh cool, I've never done any painting like that. I assume it's just spray paint?


yes spraypaint..


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> So Nice! I love how it adapts to any color. I think that settles it...my next board will be of the sabertooth flavor. Its just so clean and aesthetically easy to work with within a case


Yeah it's pretty slick! Was considering painting it, but I actually like the way it looks in there now.

Just a heads up, the thermal armor by the 8pin cpu power can easily be too obstructed if you are using a 60mm radiator up top like me. It isn't an issue with softer cable extensions as they tend to be more flexible. However I would presume that if you are plugging straight in from the PSU, it would be rather problematic.

I also took the magnetic dust filter from the front 3.120 fans and slipped it under the case, it fits like a glove down there. This was to prevent unwanted dust slipping up through the unused hot swap bays in the floor of the case.

I really wish it was a solid floor instead of those silly hot swaps


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> Yeah it's pretty slick! Was considering painting it, but I actually like the way it looks in there now.
> 
> Just a heads up, the thermal armor by the 8pin cpu power can easily be too obstructed if you are using a 60mm radiator up top like me. It isn't an issue with softer cable extensions as they tend to be more flexible. However I would presume that if you are plugging straight in from the PSU, it would be rather problematic.
> 
> I also took the magnetic dust filter from the front 3.120 fans and slipped it under the case, it fits like a glove down there. This was to prevent unwanted dust slipping up through the unused hot swap bays in the floor of the case.
> 
> I really wish it was a solid floor instead of those silly hot swaps


You would rather worry about all the dust coming through the front than the bottom







Trust me


----------



## onereactor

Hey guys

Started a build log for my 540 client build if anyone wants too check it out








http://www.overclock.net/t/1414092/the-3-loop-corsair-carbide-air-540-the-tcell-build-log


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> You would rather worry about all the dust coming through the front than the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me


Agree. I'm running my H110 off the mobo fan headers so that it can regulate speed, while my three 120mm intakes run at constant, creating positive pressure inside.
I haven't had any dust problems in the case at all due to the bottom slots, and I leave one fully uncovered.


----------



## Rayleyne

PSssh you people and your H110's, This is some real watercooling







, I present to you, The tightest fit known to man kind, Not one but Two radiators (Soon 3) Every fan spot is taken up, All rads have push pull 3 7970s and a Core i7 3770k @ 5g's


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> You would rather worry about all the dust coming through the front than the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atokade*
> 
> Agree. I'm running my H110 off the mobo fan headers so that it can regulate speed, while my three 120mm intakes run at constant, creating positive pressure inside.
> I haven't had any dust problems in the case at all due to the bottom slots, and I leave one fully uncovered.


There is a 360 rad mounted in the front. Each fan on that rad has a filtered intake.
So i made use of the one that came with the case.
Fits perfect on the bottom.
I know where dust comes from...


----------



## sandboarder08

Ok I just Got My 540 today.

Im going to start a build log soon just need more parts first!

My Main question is.... Why aren't people running 2 (2x140mm) radiators 45mm think or 60 if you want to squeeze...

I know this is a horrible calculation Because its not exact but heres the general idea...
This calculation is assuming that the radiators perform the same per Cubed Cm

Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 280mm
2099.52 Cubed Cm X 2

= 4199 cubed Cm

Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 360mm
2281 Cubic Cm
Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 240mm
1597.12 Cubic Cm

=3878.12 Cubed Cm


----------



## bond32

Likely just the high pressure fans for 140mm application are just slim. The only one I know of that is solid is the bgears b blaster but I think noctua also has one now. Plus 2 280's might be a tight fit. Not seen anyone with that yet.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## sandboarder08

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=FG-037-BX&groupid=701&catid=2331&subcat=1816
would these be ok ?

They have good pressure 1.38mmH20

a 280 in the front, if it fit, would give you more room for the front Hot Swap Bay!
.


----------



## EgonOlieux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Likely just the high pressure fans for 140mm application are just slim. The only one I know of that is solid is the bgears b blaster but I think noctua also has one now. Plus 2 280's might be a tight fit. Not seen anyone with that yet.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Seems to fit (and not too cramped): http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?p=659054

By the way, I plan on placing that XSPC EX280 radiator in front, but I was wondering at which height the tubing would be (bottom).
I want to know if this could be a problem for 2 way SLI (both cpu and gpu's watercooled, on a Sabertooth Z87 board).
Could someone figure this out for me?


----------



## Atokade

All you guys going full watercooling are making me jealous, but considering the amount of cash I just spent for a whole new system, plus the 27" monitor I'll be getting.. I don't think I can switch anytime soon.


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EgonOlieux*
> 
> Seems to fit (and not too cramped): http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?p=659054
> 
> By the way, I plan on placing that XSPC EX280 radiator in front, but I was wondering at which height the tubing would be (bottom).
> 
> I want to know if this could be a problem for 2 way SLI (both cpu and gpu's watercooled, on a Sabertooth Z87 board).
> 
> Could someone figure this out for me?


Should be in the 65mm / 2 1/2" range (center of tubing/barb)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atokade*
> 
> All you guys going full watercooling are making me jealous, but considering the amount of cash I just spent for a whole new system, plus the 27" monitor I'll be getting.. I don't think I can switch anytime soon.


With an entry XSPC or EK kit you can go "full" watercooling with a 240mm rad for the CPU for $150~170 or so.That is not far from decent 240mm CLCs, and you will probably outperform those comfortably.

Of course some installations you see in this (and other) threads, might exceed this amount on fancy compression fittings alone, but that is almost exclusively for looks. Cheap barb fittings can do the job just fine, sometimes better as the loop has less restriction without complicated junctions.


----------



## sandboarder08

Ok ill try a 280 in the front and top!

I'm going to order 4 140mm fans and try to see what three 120 Corsair fans in the front looks like and performs. (Which I already own.) I'll try with and without to see what the diff is in temps and noise!

I only plan on WC the CPU, motherboard, and one 780 classified Hydro copper!


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=FG-037-BX&groupid=701&catid=2331&subcat=1816
> would these be ok ?
> 
> They have good pressure 1.38mmH20
> 
> a 280 in the front, if it fit, would give you more room for the front Hot Swap Bay!
> .


I wouldn't get those. Check their out: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835132023

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## onereactor

MAN227 mentioned casters and it was all over...



Almost ready for the backside rad


http://www.overclock.net/t/1414092/build-log-3-loop-corsair-carbide-air-540-monster-the-tcell


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=FG-037-BX&groupid=701&catid=2331&subcat=1816
> would these be ok ?
> 
> They have good pressure 1.38mmH20
> 
> a 280 in the front, if it fit, would give you more room for the front Hot Swap Bay!
> .


Not even remotely good, go 360s instead
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I wouldn't get those. Check their out: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835132023
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


And false ratings


----------



## arckham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayleyne*
> 
> PSssh you people and your H110's, This is some real watercooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I present to you, The tightest fit known to man kind, Not one but Two radiators (Soon 3) Every fan spot is taken up, All rads have push pull 3 7970s and a Core i7 3770k @ 5g's]


*cough*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> Corsair 540 Air 'Slim triplets'


----------



## onereactor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayleyne*
> 
> PSssh you people and your H110's, This is some real watercooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I present to you, The tightest fit known to man kind, Not one but Two radiators (Soon 3) Every fan spot is taken up, All rads have push pull 3 7970s and a Core i7 3770k @ 5g's


I've seen some awesome looking builds here by some really talented and humble people








I tested my build with an H100i on a 3970x 150W that did 4.8ghz easy and handled it great.
Your "Real water cooling" might just fall in the eye of the beholder category...


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Not even remotely good, go 360s instead
> And false ratings


So your telling me that a 360 and 240 have alot better cooling than 2x 280s.

To me the 2x 280s should have more surface area....

280 leaves more rooms for fittings and the routing of tubing as well!


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onereactor*
> 
> I've seen some awesome looking builds here by some really talented and humble people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested my build with an H100i on a 3970x 150W that did 4.8ghz easy and handled it great.
> Your "Real water cooling" might just fall in the eye of the beholder category...


I beg to differ in opinion...for sure your 3970X could be a better binned SB-E die than my 3930K, but a H220 in push-pull could not "easily" keep up with my CPU @ 4.7GHz. Temps were easily above 80s within seconds of folding on all cores.

If all you do is gaming and light multitasking, surely that will very rarely happen (if ever), but for prolonged usage @ 100% or close to that I would not go 240mm CLC for a 39xx.
Haven tried 110i or NZXT equivalents, might handle better.
s1150/1155s are far far less demanding in cooling than s2011 SB-Es.


----------



## onereactor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcfoo*
> 
> I beg to differ in opinion...for sure your 3970X could be a better binned SB-E die than my 3930K, but a H220 in push-pull could not "easily" keep up with my CPU @ 4.7GHz. Temps were easily above 80s within seconds of folding on all cores.
> 
> If all you do is gaming and light multitasking, surely that will very rarely happen (if ever), but for prolonged usage @ 100% or close to that I would not go 240mm CLC for a 39xx.
> Haven tried 110i or NZXT equivalents, might handle better.
> s1150/1155s are far far less demanding in cooling than s2011 SB-Es.


Well each system and environment is obviously different circumstances but yes I maxed out at 74c during an hr of OCCT and around 68c during multiple SiSoft Sandra full system runs in a 75-76F room on that 100i with 2 fans push. Their really not bad little units for the price and ease of installation.

Are 3930k IHS's soldered to the die?


----------



## Gleniu

I just wanted to let you know that my 540 is doing very well







As you can see I'm using it now as HTPC. I play FIFA using xbox controller and I think it's a fantastic game! I really suck at using controller (never played on consoles) but I learn and I find it pretty entertaining.
Much better than watching a match on TV


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> I just wanted to let you know that my 540 is doing very well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see I'm using it now as HTPC. I play FIFA using xbox controller and I think it's a fantastic game! I really suck at using controller (never played on consoles) but I learn and I find it pretty entertaining.
> Much better than watching a match on TV


Very nice! Your wall could use a paint job to match the leds though







Where are all the cables? So clean.


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onereactor*
> 
> Well each system and environment is obviously different circumstances but yes I maxed out at 74c during an hr of OCCT and around 68c during multiple SiSoft Sandra full system runs in a 75-76F room on that 100i with 2 fans push. Their really not bad little units for the price and ease of installation.
> 
> Are 3930k IHS's soldered to the die?


Yes, 3930Ks are soldered, like all SB chips.

I keep my PC in a non-conditioned space, so my experience was with temps above 80oF.

I have to also state that my comparison was the Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E, which was less than 4-5oC hotter @ the hottest core. That allowed me for 100Hz or so increase in speed before / after "upgrading" to a H220, which was less than what I've expected going to a push-pull 240mm.

Guess the H100i is "better", using the fans @ high which in my case is too loud. By comparison the PWM fans on the SA are nearly silent @ full blast (less noisy than the GPU, so...) and I would not call something that much louder (in case of the H100i) an upgrade. The H220 has much tamer fans by comparison.

Again, with builders like BOXX having commercially available 39xx systems clocked to 4.5GHz using a CLC and backing it up with warranty, I would not say that it is "inadequate". I am just aiming to go above 4.5~4.6GHz with it, something my silicon lottery denied me.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Very nice! Your wall could use a paint job to match the leds though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are all the cables? So clean.


thanks, I will match it during the next flat painting








Cables - I have something like one of those below hidden in the wall, 10 cables or more in total (4x HDMI, component, Ethernet, power etc.):


----------



## MyNewRig

Hi Guys,

I think i am starting to drive myself crazy here as i have been researching this for 3 days now and i think i am getting even more confused as i check new information.

I have my mind set on this case and will order it directly from Corsair later today as i live in Europe and retailers here don't have it yet, it happens that Corsair is running an offer for $30 off this case if you order fans with it, the fans available for ordering with this case are:

- 2X AF120 Performance Edition / Quiet Edition
- 2X SP120 Performance Edition / Quiet Edition
- 2X SP120 PWM Performance Edition / Quiet Edition
- AF140

My goal is to have as silent as possible system in idle (watching movies, Youtube, text editing or just totally idle) which is how the system is 90% of the time, and maximum cooling performance regardless of noise level in high workloads for my GPU/CPU/RAM.

- I have the EVGA GTX 780 SC with ACX cooler which is an open cooler and dumps massive heat inside the case
- i5 4670K with the Hyper 212 Evo running in push only with its single stock fan
- G.Skill TridentX 2400Mhz CL10 RAM which would also use some cooling as they are high performance and i assume they would heat up if not cooled properly.
- Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD3H
- I do not intend to water cool currently so all my fan mounting locations are unoccupied.

This case comes with 3 low RPM AF140L 3-pins voltage fans that would run at 100% all the time when plugged into the motherboard and i would like to better this situation using the Corsair fans offer which is making me very confused, Now there are few points which i need your opinion on:

1) Would getting SP fans better than AF fans? since i will be using these separately bought fans as front intakes and as i understand since they have to pull air through the front filter they need to be SP fans?

2) SP120s high performance fans would provide better air flow that the two included 140s low RPM AF fans?

3) Should i get high performance 2350RPM fans or quite 1450RPM ones?

4) Should i get the PWM version or the Voltage controlled version with the resistor to slow them down when needed?

Now this fourth point is the one i am most confused about, I know that i have few ways to deal with fans, either use uncontrolled fans and get the specs i want out of the box running at 100% or control them with resistors which are unfavorable methods to my understanding, the more advanced ways is to buy a dedicated fan controller like some of you guys have done here or best of all worlds is get PWM fans and have the motherboard control them automatically.

Also should i get high performance noisy fans if they are PWM controlled anyways and slow them down through the PWM profiles in idle? or get quite fans that its RPM IS already capped out of the box in case PWM control in the motherboard is not good enough i will get quite fans anyways at the cost of much less performance under load?

Now this motherboard has three 4-pins speed controlled fan headers but the big problem is that they control the fan speed based on the system temperature sensor and not the CPU/GPU sensors, also the fan control formulas are strange and i could not understand them,

Below i will post information from my motherboard manual as well as the pin assignment of the headers and leave it to you guys to kindly guide me in the right direction.

My plan is to use two SP120 high performance fans as front intakes which run at a max of 2350 RPM at full speed (TOO NOISY) and control their speed automatically via the motherboard's BIOS PWM fan control features or at least digitally slow them down, two of the three AF140L that come with this case as one rare exhaust and one top exhaust or use only the one rare exhaust and keep the other two as spare parts to replace it when it wears out which i suspect would happen rather quickly as it would be running on 100% speed 24/7, the idea being that the two front intakes would slow down and become silent when the system is idle and spin to provide good air flow when the system is under heavy workloads like gaming or rendering or such...

Some people with 7 series Gigabyte motherboards say that the fan control feature of their boards sucks as being tied to system temperature instead of CPU/GPU temperatures make them NOT change speed as they claim that system temperature sensor still provides low reading even when the GPU/CPU are in full load and heat up. i have not found any reports on the 8 series boards to date so i have no idea if things got improved.

I am really confused as what type of fans to order with the case and how to set them up to achieve my goal of low noise in idle and high performance in heavy workloads while having all of this on automatic control.

Here are my motherboard information from the manual:

Quote:


> SYS_FAN1/SYS_FAN2/SYS_FAN3:
> Pin No. Definition
> 1 GND
> 2 +12V /Speed Control
> 3 Sense
> 4 VCC
> 
> SYS_FAN4:
> Pin No. Definition
> 1 GND
> 2 +12V
> 3 NC
> 
> 1st System Fan Speed Control (SYS_FAN1 Connector)
> Allows you to determine whether to enable the fan speed control function for the system fan connected to the SYS_FAN1 connector and adjust the fan speed.
> 
> Normal Allows the fan to run at different speeds according to the system temperature. You can adjust the fan speed with EasyTune based on your system requirements. (Default)
> 
> Silent Allows the fan to run at slow speeds.
> 
> Manual Allows you to control the fan speed under the Slope PWM item.
> 
> Disabled Allows the fan to run at full speeds.
> 
> Slope PWM
> Allows you to control the fan speed. This item is configurable only when 1st System Fan Speed Control is set to Manual. Options are: 0.75 PWM value /oC ~ 2.50 PWM value /oC.
> 
> 2nd/3rd System Fan Speed Control (SYS_FAN2/ SYS_FAN3 Connectors)
> Allows you to determine whether to enable the fan speed control function for the system fan connected to the SYS_FAN2/SYS_FAN3 connectors and adjust the fan speed.
> 
> Normal Allows the fan to run at different speeds according to the system temperature. You can adjust the fan speed with EasyTune based on your system requirements. (Default)
> 
> Silent Allows the fan to run at slow speeds.
> 
> Manual Allows you to control the fan speed under the Slope PWM item.
> 
> Disabled Allows the fan to run at full speeds.
> 
> Slope PWM
> Allows you to control the fan speed. This item is configurable only when 2nd/3rd System Fan Speed
> Control is set to Manual. Options are: 0.75 PWM value /oC ~ 2.50 PWM value /oC.


What do you guys think are my best configuration out of all these possible components given that to get the $30 discount i have to either order a pack of two 120s or one 140

Thank you very much in advance


----------



## bond32

Got mine in today. Here's my progress so far:









Initial thoughts are that it's slightly smaller than I expected. It's also much higher quality than I expected after reading a few reviews stating the side panels were too flimsy. My 360 up front is proving to be a tighter fit than I planned. Hopefully I'll be able to get the tubing on without modification to the drive brace. With the primochill tubing hopefully it can hold the bend.


----------



## draterrojam

Little update...had to get more fans...MORE! FANS!


----------



## beldecca

Anyone see a list of compatible rad's for this case? I'm looking particularly at 360's that fit. I'm a little concerned about the top bend in the case.


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beldecca*
> 
> Anyone see a list of compatible rad's for this case? I'm looking particularly at 360's that fit. I'm a little concerned about the top bend in the case.


I wouldn't go thicker than the ax360 from xspc. The aluminum housing on it made it a bit of a mission to get it in, because of its shape and also the fact that the ports on the rad are protruded. It would only line up with the ports at the bottom of the case.

The ax360 is 40mm thick, 46mm thick at the protruded ports. I actually had to remove them in order for me to fit 90s at the inlet and outlet, otherwise they were hitting the bracket in which the hot swap drive slides in to.

I think the sweetspot for 360s in the front would be between 30-35mm thick if you plan to fill the top with a rad as well. I couldn't fit push/pull on the 360 i put in because of the ut60 i put up top.


----------



## MyNewRig

did anyone who is good with cooling stuff had the time to read and respond to my post above? or is it too long to be practical to read?









Direct link to the post http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery/600#post_20509680

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bond32

Heres mine so far:


----------



## beldecca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> I wouldn't go thicker than the ax360 from xspc. The aluminum housing on it made it a bit of a mission to get it in, because of its shape and also the fact that the ports on the rad are protruded. It would only line up with the ports at the bottom of the case.
> 
> The ax360 is 40mm thick, 46mm thick at the protruded ports. I actually had to remove them in order for me to fit 90s at the inlet and outlet, otherwise they were hitting the bracket in which the hot swap drive slides in to.
> 
> I think the sweetspot for 360s in the front would be between 30-35mm thick if you plan to fill the top with a rad as well. I couldn't fit push/pull on the 360 i put in because of the ut60 i put up top.


I have a MCR320-QP Res R2 triple 120mm Radiator that I was looking at using. I'm just worried about the top "bump" for the res. (http://www.swiftech.com/MCRX20-QP-RADIATOR-SERIES.aspx The rad itself is only 34mm. (the res sticks out some, but it's no deeper than a fan, but taller)


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beldecca*
> 
> I have a MCR320-QP Res R2 triple 120mm Radiator that I was looking at using. I'm just worried about the top "bump" for the res. (http://www.swiftech.com/MCRX20-QP-RADIATOR-SERIES.aspx The rad itself is only 34mm. (the res sticks out some, but it's no deeper than a fan, but taller)


I just put almost the exact same rad in mine, see above pics. Mine is the performance rather than quiet model.


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beldecca*
> 
> I have a MCR320-QP Res R2 triple 120mm Radiator that I was looking at using. I'm just worried about the top "bump" for the res. (http://www.swiftech.com/MCRX20-QP-RADIATOR-SERIES.aspx The rad itself is only 34mm. (the res sticks out some, but it's no deeper than a fan, but taller)


Right off the bat, I don't think that rad will fit. It is 418mm long. I had issues fitting the ax360 unless it was approached at an angle. That measures 406mm long.

Also, i'd think you might run into some other issues, unfortunately.

That res on the rad brings the thickness to 54mm. If the rad is mounted with the res towards the bottom of the case, I think you might run into clearance issues with that hot swap bracket as well.

If you flip it, it might not work either because the case sort of curves up top, which actually only allowed me to mount my 360 with the ports facing down because of the way it wouldn't line up properly with the mounts.

You might be able to get it to work, but I couldn't guarantee it. I had a MCR320-QP myself, but I got rid of it a couple of weeks ago, otherwise I could have tested for you.

From the looks of it, people have fit in the rs360 without much trouble.

I suppose that could bring the list to
- xspc ax360, rs360, ex360
- alphacool ST30 360.
- HW Labs Black ice stealth might fit.

I'm sure others in the thread will be able to chime in with more possibilities.


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I just put almost the exact same rad in mine, see above pics. Mine is the performance rather than quiet model.


His is the one with the reservoir attached to the rad. It takes it from 402mm to 418mm long.

Don't think it would fit...


----------



## Rayleyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onereactor*
> 
> I've seen some awesome looking builds here by some really talented and humble people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested my build with an H100i on a 3970x 150W that did 4.8ghz easy and handled it great.
> Your "Real water cooling" might just fall in the eye of the beholder category...


You realize i was just having a bit of a play with all of you and never actually intended any harm right?


----------



## Rayleyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onereactor*
> 
> I've seen some awesome looking builds here by some really talented and humble people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested my build with an H100i on a 3970x 150W that did 4.8ghz easy and handled it great.
> Your "Real water cooling" might just fall in the eye of the beholder category...


You realize i was just having a bit of a play with all of you and never actually intended any harm right?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> His is the one with the reservoir attached to the rad. It takes it from 402mm to 418mm long.
> 
> Don't think it would fit...


I have the h220. The reservoir is attached to the 240 on mine. He would def need to have the barbs on the bottom for it to fit.


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I have the h220. The reservoir is attached to the 240 on mine. He would def need to have the barbs on the bottom for it to fit.


The h220 is irrelevant to his question at this moment.
Perhaps you could measure your front mounted 360 for him. It should be 402mm long.
His is 418mm.
Perhaps you could see if 418mm would clear before the case starts to curve up top.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Heres mine so far:


This is pretty much my exact plan, Looks good man, whats temps looking like?


----------



## beldecca

Thanks for everyone who's given thoughts / responses. Appreciated. Maybe I'll order one from Amazon since they have free shipping & the easiest returns in case it doesn't work


----------



## bond32

Still experimenting, bleeding the loop, but a prime stable 5 ghz overclock on my fx 6300 load temps are around 58-59 C. I have a few more things coming this week like fan cables, sleeved cables, and some dye. There is about 9 mm of clearance to the top of the case from my 360mm rad, if that helps. Assuming your reservoir on that 360 you ordered is the same as the one on my 240, your 360 may not fit.


----------



## MaN227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onereactor*
> 
> MAN227 mentioned casters and it was all over...










looking good on those casters


----------



## PS13

just finished setting up mine



amd fx8150 running at 4.2ghz
asus crosshair v formula-z
corsair h110
16gb 1866mhz kingston hyper x predator
2x gtx660 in sli
4x xigmatek orange 140mm fans


----------



## DaveLT

Those GPU heatpipes are ... SEXY








What are those 660s?
BTW what's hiding under that "Rising Sun" thing?


----------



## L0nestar

Got the loop done on mine. Next up is some fabrication, stereo-lith and some paint.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1410408/corsair-air-540-crush/10

http://imageshack.com/i/7gaau1j/


----------



## WaXmAn

Sweet!! Just received my case from Amazon


----------



## KhaOSPhantom

Sorry for using potato...


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PS13*
> 
> just finished setting up mine
> 
> 
> 
> amd fx8150 running at 4.2ghz
> asus crosshair v formula-z
> corsair h110
> 16gb 1866mhz kingston hyper x predator
> 2x gtx660 in sli
> 4x xigmatek orange 140mm fans


4 140mm fans? How did you manage to fit 3 140mm fans on the front? Or did you mean 3 120mm and 1 140mm?


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> 4 140mm fans? How did you manage to fit 3 140mm fans on the front? Or did you mean 3 120mm and 1 140mm?


Maybe he used 140mm to 120mm adapters. I know Noctua adds them in some of their fans. But I am also curious.

Edit: Actually that wouldnt work, you'd be able to fit two fans, the ends; no room for the middle.


----------



## Remix65

is there any way of mounting rank handles on this case in horizontal orientation?

you know on the side of the bottom part..
can the top and bottom plastic be removed and the handles be installed there?

this case would be perfect for my rankmount use but it's a little too big and was thinking maybe i could remove the plastic parts. my current rackmount is all steel all rugged but isn't tall enough to house a decent air cooler and was thinking to upgrade it with this case.


----------



## PS13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Those GPU heatpipes are ... SEXY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are those 660s?
> BTW what's hiding under that "Rising Sun" thing?


thanks, they are Gigabyte OC GTX660's. I have the original hot swap bays under the rising sun with a pair of 3.5" HHD's. i wanted to hide the HDD's since they looked ugly sitting in the bottom of the case in plain sight.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> 4 140mm fans? How did you manage to fit 3 140mm fans on the front? Or did you mean 3 120mm and 1 140mm?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Maybe he used 140mm to 120mm adapters. I know Noctua adds them in some of their fans. But I am also curious.
> 
> Edit: Actually that wouldnt work, you'd be able to fit two fans, the ends; no room for the middle.


i made a pair of 420x20mm long brackets and drilled new holes in the front of the case for the fans screws. they only just fit with about 1mm clearence top and bottom


----------



## arckham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PS13*
> 
> i made a pair of 420x20mm long brackets and drilled new holes in the front of the case for the fans screws. they only just fit with about 1mm clearence top and bottom


THAT'S %#@$#% GENIUS! +rep
I've been on and off thinking of the fan setup I'd do when I get this case, and it'll always be negative pressure unless I cut out the bottom and put filtered intakes in there. Your idea just saved my future case the hot swap bays. Plus the plate for the bays are awesome too. I'll have to ask for your permission to copy both of those when I build mine


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PS13*
> 
> thanks, they are 660's. I have the original hot swap bays under the rising sun with a pair of 3.5" HHD's. i wanted to hide the HDD's since they looked ugly sitting in the bottom of the case in plain sight.
> 
> i made a pair of 420x20mm long brackets and drilled new holes in the front of the case for the fans screws. they only just fit with about 1mm clearence top and bottom


Looks good. I plan on doing the same for the HDDs they look out of place. I plan to try to hide a Water pipe as well in that area! I might add two of these Between the HDDs. http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p5540_Tiger-Axial-Mini-Fan-ball-bearing-12V-DC--30x30x6mm--9-000rpm.html

Ill try to make the back hinged so i can use two thumb screws to hold the cover down.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> Looks good. I plan on doing the same for the HDDs they look out of place. I plan to try to hide a Water pipe as well in that area! I might add two of these Between the HDDs. http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p5540_Tiger-Axial-Mini-Fan-ball-bearing-12V-DC--30x30x6mm--9-000rpm.html
> 
> Ill try to make the back hinged so i can use two thumb screws to hold the cover down.


I don't think you need to bother with those 30mm fans








They aren't going to produce enough to significantly cool the HDDs down (Unless you're using raptors you don't need to) just the air from the front despite being hidden is still good enough to cool blacks down
I have some WD Blues (Literally of the same architecture Hitachi HDD) that sit at 36C without any airflow









And plus you are definitely going to notice the whine it's going to make







I have a Sanyo 4010 that spins at 6200rpm (25dBA) but annoys me if i leave it running in my rig with A/C on ... Now imagine a 30mm @ 9000rpm


----------



## PS13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arckham*
> 
> THAT'S %#@$#% GENIUS! +rep
> I've been on and off thinking of the fan setup I'd do when I get this case, and it'll always be negative pressure unless I cut out the bottom and put filtered intakes in there. Your idea just saved my future case the hot swap bays. Plus the plate for the bays are awesome too. I'll have to ask for your permission to copy both of those when I build mine


thanks! i don't mind you copying my idea as long as its not exactly the same. haha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> Looks good. I plan on doing the same for the HDDs they look out of place. I plan to try to hide a Water pipe as well in that area! I might add two of these Between the HDDs. http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p5540_Tiger-Axial-Mini-Fan-ball-bearing-12V-DC--30x30x6mm--9-000rpm.html
> 
> Ill try to make the back hinged so i can use two thumb screws to hold the cover down.


thanks! it really does make a difference hiding those hot swap bays.
i have an atx mobo in there and between the plate and mobo there is about 15-20mm. if you were going to hide a water pipe under there as well there wont be a lot of room. with a bit of measuring i'm sure you will work it out though.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Updated


----------



## Alymer24

Built a new Gaming Rig, and received my Air 540 yesterday. Lovely Case.


----------



## TetraNova

My case finally arrived... still waiting on the motherboard, but I went ahead and swapped out my AF140s


----------



## SniperCzar

To those of you with NZXT HUEs, how are you running your strips? I'm thinking around the window edge, then across the top over the front grille, and leave the last bit trailing down against the dividing wall.


----------



## fleetfeather

Hi OC.net. First time poster, but a fairly regular reader.

Regarding pure fan cooling for the 540, with the following setup, *and considering resistance from the front meshing etc.*, am I looking at positive airflow here?

Intake = 3x Noctua NF-F12 PWM 120mm @ 1500rpm (93.4 m3/s, 2.61mm H20) w/ front panel resistance [total 279m3/s W/ front panel resistance]

Exhaust = 3x Noctua NF-S12A FLX 120mm @ 900rpm (83.2 m3/s, 0.73mm H20) [total 249m3/s]

I have no real way of testing how much resistance the front panel is going to give since I haven't yet begun purchasing (and lack the know-how regardless), but I'm really cautious of negative air pressure when this case (at stock) has the potential to act as a dustbuster haha.

Cheers for reading


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Hi OC.net. First time poster, but a fairly regular reader.
> 
> Regarding pure fan cooling for the 540, with the following setup, *and considering resistance from the front meshing etc.*, am I looking at positive airflow here?
> 
> Intake = 3x Noctua NF-F12 PWM 120mm @ 1500rpm (93.4 m3/s, 2.61mm H20) w/ front panel resistance [total 279m3/s W/ front panel resistance]
> 
> Exhaust = 3x Noctua NF-S12A FLX 120mm @ 900rpm (83.2 m3/s, 0.73mm H20) [total 249m3/s]
> 
> I have no real way of testing how much resistance the front panel is going to give since I haven't yet begun purchasing (and lack the know-how regardless), but I'm really cautious of negative air pressure when this case (at stock) has the potential to act as a dustbuster haha.
> 
> Cheers for reading


Should be in the positive side...before the GPU blower(s) that is.
What the guts gonna be?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcfoo*
> 
> Should be in the positive side...before the GPU blower(s) that is.
> What the guts gonna be?


CPU: i5-3570k w/ a Noctua NH-D14 (standard horizontal mount),
GPU: 1x eVGA GTX 770 SC w/ ACX










//EDIT: i took "the guts" as things which i thought would potentially affect air pressure only; if you require a full specs list, just holla!


----------



## onereactor

Baby steps












_Build Log_
http://www.overclock.net/t/1414092/build-log-3-loop-corsair-carbide-air-540-monster-the-tcell


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> CPU: i5-3570k w/ a Noctua NH-D14 (standard horizontal mount),
> GPU: 1x eVGA GTX 770 SC w/ ACX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> //EDIT: i took "the guts" as things which i thought would potentially affect air pressure only; if you require a full specs list, just holla!


ACX should not be leaking that much outside the case...most heat will be dissipated by air blown inside the case, so I would say that won't break the deal.
You (unless some stats are really off) will be in the positive pressure side still.

The ND-14 won't affect this balance, moves air that is already in the case, tho it might make the job of the opposing intake/exhaust fans equally easier


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcfoo*
> 
> ACX should not be leaking that much outside the case...most heat will be dissipated by air blown inside the case, so I would say that won't break the deal.
> You (unless some stats are really off) will be in the positive pressure side still.
> 
> The ND-14 won't affect this balance, moves air that is already in the case, tho it might make the job of the opposing intake/exhaust fans equally easier


great to hear! thank you for the help


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperCzar*
> 
> To those of you with NZXT HUEs, how are you running your strips? I'm thinking around the window edge, then across the top over the front grille, and leave the last bit trailing down against the dividing wall.


Hey, cool that you're asking. For me, I wanted the window edge to illuminate from the window outline inward. I also wanted the inside to be illuminated from the top down for some depth.
So I started by threading the power cable at the back of the case, over the motherboard panel, down and under the fan to connect to the LEDs that start under the fan by the window.


From there it goes down the left side of the window, then from the left side(rear) to the right side(front), up the right side of the window, and then from right/front to left/rear on the top. Once it gets top left above the fan, I then have the LEDs go deeper into the case along the top left. It then goes from back left, to back right.


By the time I have it cover the top from the back left to the back right, I still have some LED to play with. I just make it come down behind the top intake fan.

Cheers


----------



## onereactor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atokade*
> 
> Hey, cool that you're asking. For me, I wanted the window edge to illuminate from the window outline inward. I also wanted the inside to be illuminated from the top down for some depth.
> So I started by threading the power cable at the back of the case, over the motherboard panel, down and under the fan to connect to the LEDs that start under the fan by the window.
> 
> 
> From there it goes down the left side of the window, then from the left side(rear) to the right side(front), up the right side of the window, and then from right/front to left/back on the top. Once it gets top left above the fan, I then have the LEDs go deeper into the case along the top left. It then goes from back left, to back right.
> 
> 
> By the time I have it cover the top from the back left to the back right, I still have some LED to play with. I just make it come down behind the top intake fan.
> 
> Cheers


Looking good Atokade:thumb:
You had me at SLI


----------



## SniperCzar

Just found out you can actually slide the strip on the HUE between that rear exhaust and the lip for the side panel even though it seems too narrow. Makes reattaching the rear fan and windowed side panel a 2 hand job but it's not too bad, I think it makes for much cleaner lighting when you can't actually see any of the strip from most angles.


----------



## HKSDESIGNS

first time post here , this case is quite alot bigger than i thought thats an antec p280 beside it for reference and thats a pretty big mid-tower


----------



## onereactor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HKSDESIGNS*
> 
> first time post here , this case is quite alot bigger than i thought thats an antec p280 beside it for reference and thats a pretty big mid-tower


Hey HK welcome to the forum


----------



## pacho

any 540 owners coming from a 650D? How is the cooling performance compared to the 650D?
I really like the design of the 540.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pacho*
> 
> any 540 owners coming from a 650D? How is the cooling performance compared to the 650D?
> I really like the design of the 540.


I came from the 800D, which is kinda like 650D, right? Anyways, temps were about 10 ~ 15% cooler with this case. And its not even that loud.


----------



## anteante

This is where i´m at right now. still waiting for my black acrylic to fill my bottom of the case, then i´m thinking of to get sleeved cables. Haven´t fixed any light yet either. What do u think about white led light or orange going for nzxt leds.

Sorry for the crappy picture

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/821/vl8b.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bond32

Dang that looks great! I like the orange.


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pacho*
> 
> any 540 owners coming from a 650D? How is the cooling performance compared to the 650D?
> I really like the design of the 540.


I had a few builds in my 650d, it isn't a crazy huge improvement over the 650 air wise but it is still better. I think the 540 is a little cooler and more aesthetically appealing.


----------



## anteante

Here is a better picture, will paint the to fans in the roof as soon i get my can ordered two but they had only one in stock.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/8yyy.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Then this acrylic will be shaved to fit in the bottom

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221227578610?var=520145346335&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## bond32

The front grill painted orange really makes it stand out, I like that. Also I assume you have intentions of adding a rad to the bottom? I have considered that myself but I think I don't want to cut this case up.


----------



## anteante

Not planing for more rads, will maybe add one more card for CF later and then no radiator in the bottom will fit







Load right now with 4770K delidded at 4.ghz i dont go over 55c. I´m very happy with that !!

EDIT: Can´t decide if i should go with white or orange led kit


----------



## TetraNova

I personally think white leds help accent the color inside without overwhelming color


----------



## bond32

Well, mine is finished. Perhaps I should try white cathodes or led's, but for now I am pleased with how it turned out. Clocked the FX6300 at 5.11 ghz @ 1.584 vcore, 7970 clocked to 1280 core. Temps with the two rads are good.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DaveLT

5.1GHz. Wow. That's quite a overclock you achieved there


----------



## Eagle1337

is the rx360 confirmed to work in this thing yet?


----------



## bond32

I believe it will however the issue would likely be the video card hitting the rad, and I don't think you could do push pull although someone correct me if I am wrong. Cards like the 7970 sit over about 1-2 inches from the motherboard however other shorter cards may be fine.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anteante*
> 
> Here is a better picture, will paint the to fans in the roof as soon i get my can ordered two but they had only one in stock.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/8yyy.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Then this acrylic will be shaved to fit in the bottom
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221227578610?var=520145346335&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


Very nice, I bet it looks a way better in person. You need to show us some nice pr0n pics as soon as ready.
BTW - which PSU do you use?


----------



## anteante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Very nice, I bet it looks a way better in person. You need to show us some nice pr0n pics as soon as ready.
> BTW - which PSU do you use?


Thanks, using a corsair ax760. More than enough of juice. Then its a GB z87x-OC board together with a delided 4770k.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anteante*
> 
> Thanks, using a corsair ax760. More than enough of juice. Then its a GB z87x-OC board together with a delided 4770k.


Thanks, you are lucky, ax760i (I have it) doesn't work properly with this board (unless they fixed it already).
In fact it was good for me - otherwise I would probably buy the board; so I could add something to a pile of cash being prepared for haswell-e and maxwell









Anyway - looking forward to see it finished


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> Thanks, you are lucky, ax760i (I have it) doesn't work properly with this board (unless they fixed it already).
> In fact it was good for me - otherwise I would probably buy the board; so I could add something to a pile of cash being prepared for haswell-e and maxwell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway - looking forward to see it finished


You mean corsair link or your PSU not actually working? Or mobo ...
Corsair Link just plain-out doesn't work


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> You mean corsair link or your PSU not actually working? Or mobo ...
> Corsair Link just plain-out doesn't work


PC won't boot unless you play with ignition button. The issue has been confirmed by a few people with this config in OC/OC force owners club here. At the time I was checking the topic, there was no resolution other than using ignition button in combination with PSU power button.
The combo works, but it is too much hassle for me. If I spend my $$$ on HW I want it to work normally, not to use some strange procedures.

Gigabyte z87 OC and corsair i


----------



## PS13

some more pics of mine


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PS13*
> 
> some more pics of mine
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice, good job


----------



## onereactor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PS13*
> 
> some more pics of mine
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great but why is there a guy peeing on your desk?


----------



## Scott-S6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anteante*
> 
> This is where i´m at right now. still waiting for my black acrylic to fill my bottom of the case, then i´m thinking of to get sleeved cables. Haven´t fixed any light yet either. What do u think about white led light or orange going for nzxt leds.
> 
> Sorry for the crappy picture
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/821/vl8b.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I'm LOVING the orange mesh!


----------



## Scott-S6

Got my WC loop finished yesterday:



Not visible but I've ditched the Corsair Link cooling nodes (because I'm sick of them working only when they feel like it....), just the commander and lighting nodes left for now. I've gone for an Aquaero 5 LT to replace it and couldn't be happier about that.

New graphics cards (watercooled) will be next.


----------



## bond32

Wow. Is that 480 attached to the back? Which one is it and what temps do you get?


----------



## HKSDESIGNS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott-S6*
> 
> Got my WC loop finished yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> Not visible but I've ditched the Corsair Link cooling nodes (because I'm sick of them working only when they feel like it....), just the commander and lighting nodes left for now. I've gone for an Aquaero 5 LT to replace it and couldn't be happier about that.
> 
> New graphics cards (watercooled) will be next.


holy crap..


----------



## Scott-S6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Wow. Is that 480 attached to the back? Which one is it and what temps do you get?


It's an Aquacomputer AMS with a res mounted to the top (made an acrylic window for it this morning - see below) and a Laing D5 in the bottom.

At the end of the stalker benchmark I've got a deltaT of ~3 degrees C (with the D5 on speed 2 of 5). Kinda overkill but when I've got a new GPU or two in there it'll get worked a bit harder.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott-S6*
> 
> Got my WC loop finished yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Not visible but I've ditched the Corsair Link cooling nodes (because I'm sick of them working only when they feel like it....), just the commander and lighting nodes left for now. I've gone for an Aquaero 5 LT to replace it and couldn't be happier about that.
> 
> 
> 
> New graphics cards (watercooled) will be next.


mother of god....
Aren't you afraid the whole stuff will tip over to the back? Or did you put some extra weight in front?


----------



## Scott-S6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> Aren't you afraid the whole stuff will tip over to the back? Or did you put some extra weight in front?


It's completely stable. Balance point is ~5" forward of the rear of the case.


----------



## pcfoo

Think that was a pun question...








Kinda hard to roll-over a packed 540 (or any PC case really, other than tiny ITX) with a 600mm rad + res.


----------



## sobi1984

add me please to the owner's list


----------



## onereactor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott-S6*
> 
> Got my WC loop finished yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> Not visible but I've ditched the Corsair Link cooling nodes (because I'm sick of them working only when they feel like it....), just the commander and lighting nodes left for now. I've gone for an Aquaero 5 LT to replace it and couldn't be happier about that.
> 
> New graphics cards (watercooled) will be next.


Holy crap is right!
Ok, I have to ask...what are the temps looking like with what cpu and what are you clocked at?


----------



## Scott-S6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onereactor*
> 
> Holy crap is right!
> Ok, I have to ask...what are the temps looking like with what cpu and what are you clocked at?


i5-3570K @ 4.8GHz and I have a delta-T of ~3 degrees C at the end of the stalker benchmark. It's total overkill until the new GPUs go in.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott-S6*
> 
> i5-3570K @ 4.8GHz and I have a delta-T of ~3 degrees C at the end of the stalker benchmark. It's total overkill until the new GPUs go in.


THOSE ARE HOLY TEMPS. JESUS but what's with the extra grill on the exhaust fan?







Grilles no matter what type actually restrict airflow


----------



## Scott-S6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> THOSE ARE HOLY TEMPS. JESUS but what's with the extra grill on the exhaust fan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grilles no matter what type actually restrict airflow


I just didn't like how it looked with just the hole. The rad is set back a bit on mounting brackets so without the grill there was just this... aperture.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott-S6*
> 
> I just didn't like how it looked with just the hole. The rad is set back a bit on mounting brackets so without the grill there was just this... aperture.


I see, nice. But i hope every manufacturer can come up with not putting honeycomb grilles. It's terrible for airflow and some fans can make weird whines when you put them to intake


----------



## PS13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Very nice, good job


thanks!


----------



## ThornTree

My case has arrived and all of the other parts are ordered. I plan to install a DVD drive but I want to be sure to get a matte black finish on the face plate. I see a lot of drives having a glossy or semi-gloss finish and we can't have that eh? Anyone here found one that matches this case?


----------



## PS13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onereactor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PS13*
> 
> some more pics of mine
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great but why is there a guy peeing on your desk?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a chick! but now that you've said that, who knows what "surprise" she could be holding on to,
Click to expand...


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PS13*
> 
> its a chick! but now that you've said that, who knows what "surprise" she could be holding on to,


More pics of the chick and less of the rig.


----------



## Ehpik

Could I join the list?


----------



## ironhide138

I've Wanted the white 600T for a while now, but kept telling myself to wait for my next rebuild.... But man, If they release the 540 air in white, with a black interior and black front/top panel I'd be all over that thing....


----------



## sandboarder08

Looks like a Oven in Their so much Light!!!

Otherwise Looks Good!


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> I've Wanted the white 600T for a while now, but kept telling myself to wait for my next rebuild.... But man, If they release the 540 air in white, with a black interior and black front/top panel I'd be all over that thing....


Buy one and paint it yourself


----------



## Ehpik

Haha. Yeah. I wanted to rice the hell out of it by adding tons of lights.


----------



## arckham

If you shot the third pic at a certain angle, you can get the Cobra on the window to line up with the WC tube XD
Nice GIJoe going on there


----------



## bond32

So do bay reservoirs not work for this case? Like in the XSPC RX240 kit?


----------



## Ehpik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arckham*
> 
> If you shot the third pic at a certain angle, you can get the Cobra on the window to line up with the WC tube XD
> Nice GIJoe going on there


Thank you!


----------



## Scott-S6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> So do bay reservoirs not work for this case? Like in the XSPC RX240 kit?


Most bay reservoirs are fine. Res with pump? Need to check that the pump is okay running in that orientation and that it's going to keep being fed water.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott-S6*
> 
> Most bay reservoirs are fine. Res with pump? Need to check that the pump is okay running in that orientation and that it's going to keep being fed water.


Thanks. I am searching to see if I can find a bay res with a fill port on the side... No luck yet.


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> Buy one and paint it yourself


Years ago I painted my antec 900 white. It turned out alright, but didn't look anywhere as nice as a factory powder coated white case. Im in no hurry, so il wait to.see if they make one.


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> I've Wanted the white 600T for a while now, but kept telling myself to wait for my next rebuild.... But man, If they release the 540 air in white, with a black interior and black front/top panel I'd be all over that thing....


I would have much rather had a 540 in white. So much so I made a mock up of one and tweeted it to corsair:



Maybe if enough of us tweet it to them, they'll get on it? XD


----------



## Analog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> I've Wanted the white 600T for a while now, but kept telling myself to wait for my next rebuild.... But man, If they release the 540 air in white, with a black interior and black front/top panel I'd be all over that thing....
> 
> 
> 
> I would have much rather had a 540 in white. So much so I made a mock up of one and tweeted it to corsair:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if enough of us tweet it to them, they'll get on it? XD
Click to expand...

I'm looking for a new case and I have my eye on a 540. If it was available in white, I wouldn't even have to think about it. That' looks amazing.


----------



## oicwutudidthar

anyone know if it's possible to do two sr1 280mm rads in this case with 1 set of fans on each? (1 in the top, 1 in the front)


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> I would have much rather had a 540 in white. So much so I made a mock up of one and tweeted it to corsair:
> 
> Maybe if enough of us tweet it to them, they'll get on it? XD


That looks great! That with the black top/front panel and interior was exactly what I had in mind. I'm sure you would be able to buy the panels from corsairs site.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oicwutudidthar*
> 
> anyone know if it's possible to do two sr1 280mm rads in this case with 1 set of fans on each? (1 in the top, 1 in the front)


Here you go .... I ordered two Alphacool 280 45s will see how those look when they get here!

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?p=659054


----------



## oicwutudidthar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> Here you go .... I ordered two Alphacool 280 45s will see how those look when they get here!
> 
> http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?p=659054


Thanks mate!


----------



## Velict

I'm looking into this case, does anyone have an idea about modding the front panel to accommodate a triple 140, or the PSU area of the case at the top for a 2x120?


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velict*
> 
> I'm looking into this case, does anyone have an idea about modding the front panel to accommodate a triple 140, or the PSU area of the case at the top for a 2x120?


I think a 420 rad is too big to fit in the case like its longer than the case itself!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> I think a 420 rad is too big to fit in the case like its longer than the case itself!


Aside from going super-ghetto mode and using those "Extension posts" to put a 420 rad







Of course filters go on it








But i'll say it again ... Remember that more powerful fans always makes a difference in water cooling? I calculated a 140mm = 120mm with the same restriction but the same airflow means the thermal dissipation is pretty much the same given that the 140 rad is just as dense as the 120 rad.
More surface area doesn't always mean better, unless you put 120>140 converter shrouds (Placing 120mm fans on 140mm rads)

But it's a interesting topic for me to test, Magicool Ultra 240 with 1 PFC1212DE or Ultra 240 with 1 140mm shrouded FFB1424SHG


----------



## Qu1ckset

Updated


----------



## hx-3

Leak testing now. No issues after several hours. Still need to buy the Corsair Dominator Platinum 2400 4x4GB and 256GB Samsung 840 Pro SSD, but I'll be able to use the system until then. I'll get a build log going shortly. And I had to remove one of the front radiator fans due the Monsoon fitting size. But thus far, I'm seeing great temperatures under idle and load. I'll also have better pictures taken outside with a DSLR instead of my phones' camera.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Analog*
> 
> I'm looking for a new case and I have my eye on a 540. If it was available in white, I wouldn't even have to think about it. That' looks amazing.


white on white or white on black?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> white on white or white on black?


WHITE ON WHITE!
Black on white could be an sexy option as well, thanks for that george!
(Oh don't forget about putting the 3.5" HDD drive bays on the right side and making the ODD bays a bit wider)


----------



## bond32

Just ordered the swiftech micro res: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_318_666&products_id=24649

Hoping I can mount it where the 5.25 cage was, I see a few holes already drilled. Otherwise not 100 % sure where I would put it yet.


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> white on white or white on black?


I tweeted you guys that white one a month ago, but this mockup isn't half bad either...if only I hadn't already bought my black one...trade?


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> white on white or white on black?


Thats exactly what I invisioned.... white on black, man thats sexy. White on white with black grill could look good too.

Is this happening? or are you just making me drool for nothing?


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hx-3*
> 
> Leak testing now. No issues after several hours. Still need to buy the Corsair Dominator Platinum 2400 4x4GB and 256GB Samsung 840 Pro SSD, but I'll be able to use the system until then. I'll get a build log going shortly. And I had to remove one of the front radiator fans due the Monsoon fitting size. But thus far, I'm seeing great temperatures under idle and load. I'll also have better pictures taken outside with a DSLR instead of my phones' camera.


Looks very good. Just the missing fan spoils the effect. I would think of replacing fittings or something...
You could also probably make some of the tubing look even better by adjusting the length a bit, but this is really nitpicking. good job


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> white on white or white on black?


Looks interesting








One question - what's the reason for the tinted window on 540 (I think on a few other Corsair cases as well)? If someone decides on window they want to see/show the HW inside, not to hide it, right?
I'd much prefer to have a clear window (I think I will replace it anyway)


----------



## hx-3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> Looks very good. Just the missing fan spoils the effect. I would think of replacing fittings or something...
> You could also probably make some of the tubing look even better by adjusting the length a bit, but this is really nitpicking. good job


Thanks! Yes, I plan on buying new fittings for that front radiator so I can mount the other fan. Also, I plan on buying new tubing in the near future, so I'll make it look nicer. But this has been the first I've water cooled a PC since around 2006 and a lot has changed. I had to learn quite a bit over the past month to catch up. I appreciate the help you provided me, Gleniu.

4770K at 4ghz - idle: 24c | load: 50c
GTX 770 at 1200 OC - idle: 27c (haven't tested load yet)

I'll be overclocking each much more. Just getting things set up before I take a full dive in.


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> Looks interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One question - what's the reason for the tinted window on 540 (I think on a few other Corsair cases as well)? If someone decides on window they want to see/show the HW inside, not to hide it, right?
> I'd much prefer to have a clear window (I think I will replace it anyway)


The window isn't as tinted as it looks in that picture. You can still see through it pretty well, and with LEDs inside, it still lights up the inside of the case, without the big full side window turning your PC into a lamp


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> white on white or white on black?


eeek, think it is just me Goerge since ppl like it, but looks...meh...or to be completely honest bad!









I kinda like the white grill on total black case, but that's it...
I've been contemplating painting mine, but since I've test fitted by white fans behind the black grill, I am afraid that I will lose that sexy high contrast look with if the mesh gets white. which will steal all the attention.

And since it is cheap PS time, here is what I'm talking about:


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> white on white or white on black?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


All White with black mesh grills only. Ivf you did that I'd be forced to buy my 2nd 540 lol


----------



## Analog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Analog*
> 
> I'm looking for a new case and I have my eye on a 540. If it was available in white, I wouldn't even have to think about it. That' looks amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> white on white or white on black?
Click to expand...

I'd personally go with the white on white (with black mesh) but either one would be fantastic to be honest.


----------



## WaXmAn

Need my EVGA Dark x79 mobo first before I fill my 540...Hurry up EVGA!!!


----------



## Zer0CoolX

Finally part of the club







this case is awesome!
Build log in the works here


----------



## L0nestar

Gonna leave you guys with a few images. Awaiting some parts, and working on some other projects this week. Should be done by next week I'm guessing. Really just cable management etc. while I await the 3D printer at work to free up for use on this project. Anyway....

X58 SLI LE w / i7 920 @ 4.2ghz
2x GTX 780's
1200w Corsair AX
Corsair Air 540
1x XSPC 360 Rad up front
1x Alphacool 240 Rad up top (tried a 280...it's way too tight with a 360 installed)
8 Ft of Primochill rigid tubing and 10 ghost fittings.
3x Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120mm x 25mm up front
2x Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120mm x 25mm up top
1x XSPC Raystorm CPU Block
2x XSPC GTX TItan Water Blocks

Alot of love.

http://imageshack.com/i/nmolm3j/

http://imageshack.com/i/eux68jj/

http://imageshack.com/i/n5elc7j/

The res/pump in the second chamber.

http://imageshack.com/i/bb7ii7j/

One thing about this case.......The window came kinda scratched and extremely dirty. Enjoy!


----------



## onereactor

Nice work L0nestar nice and clean the orange was a great choice


----------



## onereactor

Got the rest of the fittings today and a few other things


----------



## CycloROG

The cable management in this case is a dream coming from a former TJ08e owner.

Intel 4670k
Gigabyte Z87X-D3H
ASUS GTX 760 DC2OC
CM Hyper 212 (w/ Corsair SP120 and Arctic Silver 5)
Kingston Predater 8gb 1866Mhz
Pioneer BluRay Combo
WD Caviar Green 2TB
Samsung 840 120gb
Wireless and TV Card



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## criminal

I am about to replace my front fans with three 120MM. Should I get the AF120s or the SP120s? Seems like with the filter up front, the SP would be the better choice.


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I am about to replace my front fans with three 120MM. Should I get the AF120s or the SP120s? Seems like with the filter up front, the SP would be the better choice.


The high perfromance corsairs can be loud. If you will be using a fan controller it is fine, but if you don't have one, would be nice if you would get the PWM version and run them through a PWM header off your MoBo (with a splitter, if you don't have enough headers/want a cleaner look).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onereactor*
> 
> Got the rest of the fittings today and a few other things


Hello sexy


----------



## bond32

New lights!


----------



## onereactor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcfoo*
> 
> The high perfromance corsairs can be loud. If you will be using a fan controller it is fine, but if you don't have one, would be nice if you would get the PWM version and run them through a PWM header off your MoBo (with a splitter, if you don't have enough headers/want a cleaner look).
> Hello sexy


Yeah they can I have some in my rig and there soso, Gentle Typhoons and Noisblockers have a better tonal quality IMHO, but the Corsairs have that cool look.


----------



## onereactor

I had a bunch of extra extensions from the RAM block elbows along with a few 90's that I wanted to put to good use.
Keep the red end caps or paint them black?


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zer0CoolX*
> 
> Finally part of the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this case is awesome!
> Build log in the works here


i usually don't like huge towers on the desk but i think the 540 is a real desktop model that should be on top of something. that shouldn't be on the ground.


----------



## Zer0CoolX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> i usually don't like huge towers on the desk but i think the 540 is a real desktop model that should be on top of something. that shouldn't be on the ground.


I agree, however my desk is small and i dont think itd fit anywhere on it aside from the top tier. Im not confident in the desk being sturdy enough with it up there. Im considering getting/making a stand for it to get it so the top of the case is about level with the top of my 3rd tier. That way the side panel would be visible and about level with the main part of my desk. Also i live in an apartment so i dont have alot of freedom as to placement.


----------



## speed12sil

Thinking of swapping to a better thermal/noise case and this looks like a nice fit, except for the stock noisy fans...Question for you owners. For those who've swapped out the 120mm case fans, what fan do you use instead to make the noise level lower? I am using the AIO H80i for cooling my CPU, and I do not have much experience buying aftermarket fans so. Thanks.


----------



## Zer0CoolX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speed12sil*
> 
> Thinking of swapping to a better thermal/noise case and this looks like a nice fit, except for the stock noisy fans...Question for you owners. For those who've swapped out the 120mm case fans, what fan do you use instead to make the noise level lower? I am using the AIO H80i for cooling my CPU, and I do not have much experience buying aftermarket fans so. Thanks.


I have the 3x Stock fans and the H80i with the 2x stock fans for that. To me its very quite. Normal usage my H80i fans are 900rpms and load they seem to only hit like 1700rpm max. In my old case theyd hit 2500rpms but I think that's bc I seated the H80i poorly. I cant hear the fans over ambient noise in my apartment like the AC, fan, open windows, etc.


----------



## onereactor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speed12sil*
> 
> Thinking of swapping to a better thermal/noise case and this looks like a nice fit, except for the stock noisy fans...Question for you owners. For those who've swapped out the 120mm case fans, what fan do you use instead to make the noise level lower? I am using the AIO H80i for cooling my CPU, and I do not have much experience buying aftermarket fans so. Thanks.


Check this out when you have a minute, it might help you make a better informed decision

http://martinsliquidlab.org/2010/11/04/120mm-fan-testing-on-an-mcr120-radiator-round-6-summary/

Lots of great info on that site
Cheers


----------



## arckham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zer0CoolX*
> 
> Finally part of the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this case is awesome!
> Build log in the works here


It looks so sad sitting in the corner. Like a little kid scolded. Please be sure to hug it every night before going to sleep.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L0nestar*
> 
> Gonna leave you guys with a few images. Awaiting some parts, and working on some other projects this week. Should be done by next week I'm guessing. Really just cable management etc. while I await the 3D printer at work to free up for use on this project. Anyway....
> 
> One thing about this case.......The window came kinda scratched and extremely dirty. Enjoy!


That's gotta be the cleanest loop I've ever seen. Awesome work!


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onereactor*
> 
> I had a bunch of extra extensions from the RAM block elbows along with a few 90's that I wanted to put to good use.
> Keep the red end caps or paint them black?


I say keep them red








There's a nice contrast there.


----------



## michaelbrower

I just got my case in today. I love it.

sill have parts on order and have to do some more work to the case.


----------



## jink

I freaking love my Air 540. The amazing cooling and looks are an incredible combination. This is currently the quietest and coolest running case I've ever owned. The side window is extremely high quality and impresses everyone that sees it.



http://imgur.com/0QN4Xgo



Water cooling is on the horizon along with a gray/black/red color scheme. My setup is nowhere near the level that I've seen in so many other's cases. The 540 crew is incredibly talented and artistic!


----------



## d3vour3r

Just bought one of these cases. Going to watercool. Using same components in my antec 1100 (see sig) but with a alpha cool ut45 360 rad at the front. I'll post pics here as well as a full build log thread. Can't wait!


----------



## L0nestar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onereactor*
> 
> Yeah they can I have some in my rig and there soso, Gentle Typhoons and Noisblockers have a better tonal quality IMHO, but the Corsairs have that cool look.


I've got Gentle Typhoons hooked up on the 360 rad in that case. They've got to be some of the loudest fans I've heard. Of course....they are 4 pin molex without a FC. With that in mind, the GT's are much louder than the SP 120's at max...however, the GT's put out WAY MORE air than the SP's can at any setting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arckham*
> 
> It looks so sad sitting in the corner. Like a little kid scolded. Please be sure to hug it every night before going to sleep.
> That's gotta be the cleanest loop I've ever seen. Awesome work!


Thanks mate! It's not quite done yet. Here's the build log if your interested: http://www.overclock.net/t/1410408/corsair-air-540-crush


----------



## Thereoncewasamaninparis

Sweet little case, took me a lot longer than I intended.

My only complaints are that: One of the PSU holes didn't line up 100% and there weren't enough screws for the mobo and two hard drives in the trays.

First mod, wheels.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thereoncewasamaninparis*
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet little case, took me a lot longer than I intended.
> 
> My only complaints are that: One of the PSU holes didn't line up 100% and there weren't enough screws for the mobo and two hard drives in the trays.
> 
> First mod, wheels.


One of the PSU holes dont line up right for me neither. And thats weird, I got a lot Corsair cardboard box with a ton of extra screws. Ask Corsair, they'll (mostly likely) send you some. No questions asked.


----------



## Thereoncewasamaninparis

Meh, I just took some off of my Thor, sell that thing on craigslist.

I have to say, the Thor is suppose to be pretty damn quiet and this thing I believe is more quiet. Although, it could also be that my cpu fans were a bit dusty and I cleaned them off, so it could have been that.

This case plus a sabertooth is pretty damn clean..

I almost wish the two dvd trays were side by and side, and either above or below the case window. From some of the pictures I saw, everyone likes to have the window facing them. Maybe put the two optical drives where the two hard drive trays are. That would have been perfect.

EDIT: Another complaint I forgot about, the PSU adjustable clip thingy. It didn't even come close to lining up with the holes while it was resting against my PSU. That thing aint going anywhere and that could have saved $5 to cut and press.


----------



## 298703

Does anyone know of anyway to house more than 2 3.5" drives without using the 5.25" bays?
Im really interested in this case but I find it ridiculous that theres only space for 2 drives. Even more ridiculous that they use spare space for 2.5" drives when SSDs can just be tossed in there or Velcroed with no issue.
Any ghetto things i can do to store the drives?


----------



## Gleniu

I think you could pile more discs (I have 1) using some brackets (or foam + velcro as I did). However, heat generated may become an issue (I have OK temps on my HDD) - so you may need some fan(s) in the back section.


----------



## 298703

Yeah, i hoped i would be able to pile them on top of the PSU and next to it.
Ill think about it more.
Would you guys recommend this over the 600T?


----------



## L0nestar

It's all personal preference. If you like the looks of the 540, then by all means. It is an excellent case.

Pros:

Plenty of room for components when air cooling.
Water Cooling is easy-ish.
Two chambers = unrestricted air flow.....with a rad installed, it's still good.
Full size window shows off what you've done.
Height is mid tower.
Builds are largely tool-less.
Cable management is easy and well thought out.
Motherboard cut outs and center mounting post!

Cons:
Finding a spot for a res/pump can be tricky.
HD installation wont take you passed two 3.5's unless you like to mod / move things around a bit.
Case will not fit a 280mm rad and 360mm well.......Corsair advertised it would.
Very tight clearance in the front of the case with 25mm fans installed.
MotherBoard PSU Switch on / Rst etc. plugs from case are WAY TOO SHORT.
Window came scratched / dirty.
Window is very light / kinda flimsy (it's not heavy enough to not get blown off the side of the case when my front fans are running).
Only two spots in your bay and they are vertical.

Would have been nice if they would have allowed a way to utilize the bottom of the case for cable management, since the second chamber fills up so quickly......That gives me an idea!


----------



## rtlzer

jink with lights did you use? they look perfect


----------



## Qu1ckset

Updated


----------



## ironhide138

It would have been Cool if they used the same kind of stacking cages they did for the ssds with the Hdds. Maybe have one stack on each, for 4 total.


----------



## jink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtlzer*
> 
> jink with lights did you use? they look perfect


They are "NZXT Sleeved LED Kit": http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/101-sleeved-led-kit-case-accessory.html

I like it because it's cheap ($15 on Amazon), can be adjusted (3 levels) and can be toggled on and off through a PCI slot adapter. There are many colors and the clips are quality 3M adhesive backed. Everyone that sees the case is impressed.









A friend of mine has an orange set in a Fractal R4:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3183640/IMG_1445.JPG


----------



## hx-3

I saw that a couple of people painted the front and top grills to a different colors. Did you guys use a specific type of spray paint or something else? I'm thinking about painting those grills myself, but not sure what to use.


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L0nestar*
> 
> I've got Gentle Typhoons hooked up on the 360 rad in that case. They've got to be some of the loudest fans I've heard. Of course....they are 4 pin molex without a FC. With that in mind, the GT's are much louder than the SP 120's at max...however, the GT's put out WAY MORE air than the SP's can at any setting.
> Thanks mate! It's not quite done yet. Here's the build log if your interested: http://www.overclock.net/t/1410408/corsair-air-540-crush


I think it's important to note that the GTs you have are the high speed ones, either 3000rpm, 4250rpm or god forbid 5400rpm, hence the sound levels. The Corsair SP120s Perf Edition are known to be very loud, but run at a comparatively low 2350rpm. I have the SP120s are run them with the step down adapter. A better comparison would be the GT AP-15s or AP-45s, which are the 1850rpm and 2150rpm models. Man the high speed GTs must live up to the typhoon name.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hx-3*
> 
> I saw that a couple of people painted the front and top grills to a different colors. Did you guys use a specific type of spray paint or something else? I'm thinking about painting those grills myself, but not sure what to use.


I used a few coats of regular spray paint and a few coats of gloss the next day. Turned out well.


----------



## hx-3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> I used a few coats of regular spray paint and a few coats of gloss the next day. Turned out well.


Great, thanks for the advice! I appreciate it.


----------



## 298703

I think im gunna bite the bullet and get the 540... looks like i can stack an additional HDD on top of each one in the cage.


----------



## Remix65

i saw someone rig at kitguru facebook a few days ago....


----------



## Whoopzass

For the people wondering about HDDs in the case - you can mount some 3.5" drives to the mesh above the PSU, There's probably room for Four disks back there if you mount them close enough.

I'm currently only running Three disks back there.


----------



## 298703

Im trying to find some cheap vibration pads, if anyone could link one, id very much appreciate it.
If not, I may just get some scythe himuros or a similar alternative.


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whoopzass*
> 
> For the people wondering about HDDs in the case - you can mount some 3.5" drives to the mesh above the PSU, There's probably room for Four disks back there if you mount them close enough.
> 
> I'm currently only running Three disks back there.


Hows the heat there?


----------



## d3vour3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> Ok I just Got My 540 today.
> 
> Im going to start a build log soon just need more parts first!
> 
> My Main question is.... Why aren't people running 2 (2x140mm) radiators 45mm think or 60 if you want to squeeze...
> 
> I know this is a horrible calculation Because its not exact but heres the general idea...
> This calculation is assuming that the radiators perform the same per Cubed Cm
> 
> Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 280mm
> 2099.52 Cubed Cm X 2
> 
> = 4199 cubed Cm
> 
> Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 360mm
> 2281 Cubic Cm
> Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 240mm
> 1597.12 Cubic Cm
> 
> =3878.12 Cubed Cm


I think surface area would be a better comparison:

2x280 rads: 784cm2
240+360 rads: 720cm2

therefore 2x280 rads has more surface area to disperse heat. only thing 120mm fans are generally better then 140mm fans. next step would be to calculate the heat dispersing capability of rads and see what config is better.


----------



## Whoopzass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Hows the heat there?


The temp is pretty much the same as it was while running in the hotswap area of my old 800D.


----------



## onereactor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> Im trying to find some cheap vibration pads, if anyone could link one, id very much appreciate it.
> If not, I may just get some scythe himuros or a similar alternative.


You could try something like this>> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11685/noi-22/Silverstone_Sound_Dampening_Foam_Pack_SST-SF01.html?tl=g33c117s1298
Im using something similar in my build it dampens the high frequency(the annoying sounds) and would also stop older HDD's from vibrating against the metal frame during spin up.


----------



## Interstate

Hi all,

I've been coming to overclock.net for a long time but never posted anything. I just (almost) finished my Corsair 540 Air build and I wanted to share it! This case was a joy to build in.


----------



## anteante

Hopefully my nzxt white sleeved ledkit comes tomorrow, install that and the acrylic sheet in the bottom. Pics coming when i´m finished.


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anteante*
> 
> Hopefully my nzxt white sleeved ledkit comes tomorrow, install that and the acrylic sheet in the bottom. Pics coming when i´m finished.


Would love to see how you do the acrylic on the bottom, please let us know when you're done. I'm painting my mesh white tomorrow. I'm pumped.


----------



## 298703

Im thinking of designing a lightbox for the bottom, like the renowned ones you see in murderbox cases.


----------



## soul801

Just got my case in yesterday. Have a 240 and 360 rad waiting to be mounted. Motherboard is Z87 UD4H looks great in the case. Will update with PICS!


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3vour3r*
> 
> I think surface area would be a better comparison:
> 
> 2x280 rads: 784cm2
> 240+360 rads: 720cm2
> 
> therefore 2x280 rads has more surface area to disperse heat. only thing 120mm fans are generally better then 140mm fans. next step would be to calculate the heat dispersing capability of rads and see what config is better.


My rads hopefully will be in tomarrow or Monday and i will post lots of pics or the fitment!

I rather keep both hot swaps than shove a 360 in their!

Fans im trying out i got a good deal on... well 4 of them... Just have to paint them... http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=FG-063-AK

Should have good static pressure! same as these .... http://www.corsair.com/us/cpu-cooling-kits/air-series-fans/air-series-sp120-high-performance-edition-high-static-pressure-120mm-fan.html


----------



## beldecca

Just ordered one. Hope my rads will fit or this is going to be expensive


----------



## darkmatter92

will upload more when its built


----------



## beldecca

I like the paint job DM, I might need to steal that from you.

I was thinking that a vertical, single bay water-fall res would be neat in this case.


----------



## Mike813

what kind of paint did you use to paint it red?


----------



## 298703

Im pretty much set on getting this for air cooling. When i move to WC, ill be going to the 900D.
Is there any other cases that are as good at air cooling than this? Apart from the raven series? Look awful in my opinion.


----------



## darkmatter92

i just used Plasti-Kote Super Spray Satin Red i bought it from my local B&Q it didn't cost much


----------



## darkmatter92

it didn't take long either which was good and you don't have to use red i only used red because of my components


----------



## apott05

darkmatter, I dont have this case yet but I was wondering if that grill is easy to remove from those panels or did you have to tape them off?


----------



## darkmatter92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apott05*
> 
> darkmatter, I dont have this case yet but I was wondering if that grill is easy to remove from those panels or did you have to tape them off?


Nope they remove you have 4 little screws on the back and then held in by clips it then just pops off


----------



## apott05

Awesome. You guys are doing some pretty amazing things with this case!


----------



## darkmatter92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apott05*
> 
> Awesome. You guys are doing some pretty amazing things with this case!


their is 1 flaw with this case, on the bottom you have the 2 hot swap bays and under that 2 fairly big hols and you don't get a dust filter to cover it up. not many people will be bothered by this but i just find it odd that you don't get one


----------



## SupahSpankeh

What's the best magnetic filter we can buy which'll cover those holes anyone?

Also, set mine up. 3 120mm apaches, 1 140mm apache, 1 venon on my CPU. All PWM controlled - it's the future man. No clue why anyone would use a fan controller.


----------



## darkmatter92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SupahSpankeh*
> 
> What's the best magnetic filter we can buy which'll cover those holes anyone?
> 
> Also, set mine up. 3 120mm apaches, 1 140mm apache, 1 venon on my CPU. All PWM controlled - it's the future man. No clue why anyone would use a fan controller.


http://www.demcifilter.com/p0433/Corsair-Air-540-Bottom-Dust-Filter.aspx

they have left a space for one to be put on


----------



## Zer0CoolX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkmatter92*
> 
> http://www.demcifilter.com/p0433/Corsair-Air-540-Bottom-Dust-Filter.aspx
> 
> they have left a space for one to be put on


I got the filter kit from them, should have it tomorrow. Came today but my wife wasnt home


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zer0CoolX*
> 
> I got the filter kit from them, should have it tomorrow. Came today but my wife wasnt home


Can you tell/ us if it covers caved in area perfectly? Right now, I just have it duct taped closed.


----------



## DaveLT

Unless you have negative pressure .. again, you don't need to deal with covering them up.


----------



## pcfoo

If you are to spend $50 on filters, better get one of those...
http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.h...TF8&colid=30CUOXNT3IQ45&coliid=I2SDOJ1TAAVLZ2
Will serve more than just your AIR540, it is more fun and doesn't restrict actual cooling performance.


----------



## darkmatter92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Unless you have negative pressure .. again, you don't need to deal with covering them up.


You do because you have nothing protecting your hard drives


----------



## Dubbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcfoo*
> 
> If you are to spend $50 on filters, better get one of those...
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.h...TF8&colid=30CUOXNT3IQ45&coliid=I2SDOJ1TAAVLZ2
> Will serve more than just your AIR540, it is more fun and doesn't restrict actual cooling performance.


I just picked one of those up a couple weeks ago off amazon. Works wonders


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcfoo*
> 
> If you are to spend $50 on filters, better get one of those...
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.h...TF8&colid=30CUOXNT3IQ45&coliid=I2SDOJ1TAAVLZ2
> Will serve more than just your AIR540, it is more fun and doesn't restrict actual cooling performance.


That thing is awesome. I am pretty OCD and use it like once or twice a week. Plus is gives my friends dog a good scare. Which is a nice plus.


----------



## 298703

£90!!! PAH! You can count me out. Thats just, JUST below the price of the case. Ill just stick to cans of air


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> That thing is awesome. I am pretty OCD and use it like once or twice a week. Plus is gives my friends dog a good scare. Which is a nice plus.


It's pretty much a reverse vacuum, and it cleans the crap out of any dust in your case. I have one and brought it into work, took some computers outside that were filled with dust, two second after turning it on it was pretty much cleaned; such a good product.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> £90!!! PAH! You can count me out. Thats just, JUST below the price of the case. Ill just stick to cans of air


This seems reasonably priced. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Metropolitan-Vacuum-ED500-Datavac-Electric-Duster-ED-500-/181111713026?pt=Power_Tools&hash=item2a2b196d02

Then again, I've never worked with euros before.


----------



## 298703

Thats much more reasonably priced, but still very expensive.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> Thats much more reasonably priced, but still very expensive.


I paid about $55 (41 euros, I think) and think it's well worth the money considering I use it quite frequently. Plus I'll never have to buy compressed air cans again. So if you plan on buying more than 8 or 10 cans of air, might as well get the DataVac.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> I paid about $55 (41 euros, I think) and think it's well worth the money considering I use it quite frequently. Plus I'll never have to buy compressed air cans again. So if you plan on buying more than 8 or 10 cans of air, might as well get the DataVac.


Anyone know if they come in 220volt cause only ones i saw were US based 110v... Here in Sweden They pretty much stopped selling Canned air... To many People getting high i Guess...


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> Anyone know if they come in 220volt cause only ones i saw were US based 110v... Here in Sweden They pretty much stopped selling Canned air... To many People getting high i Guess...


Like this? http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Datavac-Elctrcduster-500W-European/dp/B003BZCOKK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1376051934&sr=8-1&keywords=datavac+220v


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkmatter92*
> 
> You do because you have nothing protecting your hard drives


I'd have to agree with Dave. In the case where you have positive pressure, it doesn't matter if nothing's protecting your hard drives as air will be flowing out those holes on the bottom, not in. For my own case, I have no dust issues other than having to clean the filter and panel in the front intake section.

If you have your case set up where your have negative pressure, for example, if you have a big 360 rad in the front set up with fan profiles, while the top of the case and rear of the case have "unhindered" fans, then I would look to adding a filter below, definitely.

Speaking of filters, has anyone been tracking any dust issues on the PSU side? I have to admit I have ignored it completely, but my PSU fan doesn't actually start until the PSU hits a threshhold, so unless I'm running benchmarks/stress testing or heavy gaming, it doesn't turn on.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atokade*
> 
> Speaking of filters, has anyone been tracking any dust issues on the PSU side? I have to admit I have ignored it completely, but my PSU fan doesn't actually start until the PSU hits a threshhold, so unless I'm running benchmarks/stress testing or heavy gaming, it doesn't turn on.


My PSU fan turns on after the threshold too. But I've never noticed when that actually happens. As far as dust, it seems like only a few specs passively fall in.


----------



## pcfoo

Sorry for our European friends freaking out with the Datavac pricing there...it is like $50-60 here for the 500W/110V model (currently around $51-52). That is 10x cans of air give or take (not the crazy exp. stuff).

Still, for me it is kinda heretic to be so anal about dust in a case designed to have great airflow.
There will be some dust, true. Just dust it off.

Especially for those openings on the bottom part, the whole conversation is blown out of any proportion...you realize how many un-filtered openings this case has? Have you seen it up close? Those few cm2/in2 in the bottom are a joke vs. the fully grilled back and half top that are also not filtered.

"Protect the hard-drives from dust"?
Realy?

Guess the forum myths we cannot overcome are that "the dust will come from below", and that natural convection (i.e. the fact that heat rises) cannot be beaten by an active fan system, despite the latter decked out in this case is displacing 500-800 times the air natural convection can.


----------



## Zer0CoolX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Can you tell/ us if it covers caved in area perfectly? Right now, I just have it duct taped closed.


Sure ill post pics and stuff in my build log if they come later today, if not ill have to wait a week as im going out of town.


----------



## DaveLT

Pfft. Datavacs are too overrated. I use a AVC DF4056B12U (66dBA version!) to clean out my rigs ...


----------



## darkmatter92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atokade*
> 
> I'd have to agree with Dave. In the case where you have positive pressure, it doesn't matter if nothing's protecting your hard drives as air will be flowing out those holes on the bottom, not in. For my own case, I have no dust issues other than having to clean the filter and panel in the front intake section.
> 
> If you have your case set up where your have negative pressure, for example, if you have a big 360 rad in the front set up with fan profiles, while the top of the case and rear of the case have "unhindered" fans, then I would look to adding a filter below, definitely.


Maybe it does but I would rather have something to protect the bottom of my hard drives then nothing at all


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkmatter92*
> 
> Maybe it does but I would rather have something to protect the bottom of my hard drives then nothing at all


Better safe, than pregnant. Am I right, boys?


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Better safe, than pregnant. Am I right, boys?


Terrible analogy. Hahaha


----------



## Master__Shake

just put an order in at NCIX for this case.

man i love that plain window










gonna put my gaming rig in to it.


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Better safe, than pregnant. Am I right, boys?


w/e...after the known issues of HDDs dying in dust like flies in clouds of DDT, it is good to spend all this money for covering those lower holes&#8230;
Your HDDs are sealed ppl&#8230;dust doesn't go in&#8230;

If you are worried that it will get so dusty that the HDD will overheat from being unable to contact the air&#8230;well&#8230;dust off once a year or something? Maybe every 2 years will be enough.

Just keep positive pressure in the case, and do some preventive maintenance. Some dust will go in, sure, but not from there, and not enough to cause such problems. If you have so much dust in the place the PC will be in (i.e. a woodshop), it is another issue...if its you house...vacuum?

Sorry if I sound aggressive, but what is it with all that dust concern all of a sudden and especially the lower panel of the 540?
Since when are HDDs so sensitive and instantly endangered by dust and ppl talk about it being so confident? For real?


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcfoo*
> 
> w/e...after the known issues of HDDs dying in dust like flies in clouds of DDT, it is good to spend all this money for covering those lower holes&#8230;
> Your HDDs are sealed ppl&#8230;dust doesn't go in&#8230;
> 
> If you are worried that it will get so dusty that the HDD will overheat from being unable to contact the air&#8230;well&#8230;dust off once a year or something? Maybe every 2 years will be enough.
> 
> Just keep positive pressure in the case, and do some preventive maintenance. Some dust will go in, sure, but not from there, and not enough to cause such problems. If you have so much dust in the place the PC will be in (i.e. a woodshop), it is another issue...if its you house...vacuum?
> 
> Sorry if I sound aggressive, but what is it with all that dust concern all of a sudden and especially the lower panel of the 540?
> Since when are HDDs so sensitive and instantly endangered by dust and ppl talk about it being so confident? For real?


I like you, if I liked humans you would be my friend


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> I like you, if I liked humans you would be my friend


Hate is ok, but GOD FORBID NO DUST!


----------



## 298703

Snap us a picture(s) when youre done!


----------



## Ehpik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcfoo*
> 
> w/e...after the known issues of HDDs dying in dust like flies in clouds of DDT, it is good to spend all this money for covering those lower holes&#8230;
> Your HDDs are sealed ppl&#8230;dust doesn't go in&#8230;
> 
> If you are worried that it will get so dusty that the HDD will overheat from being unable to contact the air&#8230;well&#8230;dust off once a year or something? Maybe every 2 years will be enough.
> 
> Just keep positive pressure in the case, and do some preventive maintenance. Some dust will go in, sure, but not from there, and not enough to cause such problems. If you have so much dust in the place the PC will be in (i.e. a woodshop), it is another issue...if its you house...vacuum?
> 
> Sorry if I sound aggressive, but what is it with all that dust concern all of a sudden and especially the lower panel of the 540?
> Since when are HDDs so sensitive and instantly endangered by dust and ppl talk about it being so confident? For real?


I totally agree with you.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcfoo*
> 
> w/e...after the known issues of HDDs dying in dust like flies in clouds of DDT, it is good to spend all this money for covering those lower holes&#8230;
> Your HDDs are sealed ppl&#8230;dust doesn't go in&#8230;
> 
> If you are worried that it will get so dusty that the HDD will overheat from being unable to contact the air&#8230;well&#8230;dust off once a year or something? Maybe every 2 years will be enough.
> 
> Just keep positive pressure in the case, and do some preventive maintenance. Some dust will go in, sure, but not from there, and not enough to cause such problems. If you have so much dust in the place the PC will be in (i.e. a woodshop), it is another issue...if its you house...vacuum?
> 
> Sorry if I sound aggressive, but what is it with all that dust concern all of a sudden and especially the lower panel of the 540?
> Since when are HDDs so sensitive and instantly endangered by dust and ppl talk about it being so confident? For real?


I was just making a joke. I duct taped the bottom closed and the HDD and SSD seem to to be fine temp wise; between 30c to 40c. So I am not too concerned.


----------



## 298703

How loud is your system idle guys?
Im reading reviews (not newegg reviews, but actual reviews) and not many people recommend it. From the charts, the case is pretty loud compared to others. How is it with all of you?
Ill probably replace all the fans, but does the mesh cause loud "air" sounds?

Really interested in this as it seems like it would have good air cooling. Would this be your recommendation for air cooling?


----------



## sandboarder08

Well I cant talk from experience.... But these cases have no sound dampening, Nor any sort of restriction to help muffle the air turbulence....

I can see the case being loud with fans at 100% speed, But because of the design of this case you dont need to run 100% on the fans...


----------



## jink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> How loud is your system idle guys?
> Im reading reviews (not newegg reviews, but actual reviews) and not many people recommend it. From the charts, the case is pretty loud compared to others. How is it with all of you?
> Ill probably replace all the fans, but does the mesh cause loud "air" sounds?
> 
> Really interested in this as it seems like it would have good air cooling. Would this be your recommendation for air cooling?


Incredibly quiet. I can hear my spindle drive over my fans.

I have the stock Corsair 140mm on top exhausting @ 7v. Everything else is Noctua. In rear I have a P14. Front is an S12A and two P12s. I can't hear my computer unless I am an inch away from it.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> How loud is your system idle guys?
> Im reading reviews (not newegg reviews, but actual reviews) and not many people recommend it. From the charts, the case is pretty loud compared to others. How is it with all of you?
> Ill probably replace all the fans, but does the mesh cause loud "air" sounds?
> 
> Really interested in this as it seems like it would have good air cooling. Would this be your recommendation for air cooling?


It's reasonable. Not absolutely quiet or loud. All my fans are Noctua, so I don't mind the "white noise" it creates for me. I did install 3 x SP120's high performance for a few minutes, and that was absurdly loud.


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> How loud is your system idle guys?
> Im reading reviews (not newegg reviews, but actual reviews) and not many people recommend it. From the charts, the case is pretty loud compared to others. How is it with all of you?
> Ill probably replace all the fans, but does the mesh cause loud "air" sounds?
> 
> Really interested in this as it seems like it would have good air cooling. Would this be your recommendation for air cooling?


Out of curiosity, could you list the reviews you are reading that do not recommend the case? I recall only rave reviews with regards to performance and no significant complaints of loudness come to mind. "Not many people" would suggest that a majority of reviews were not good. However, I did only read the first 3-4 reviews that came out. There have been a decent amount more since!


----------



## Ehpik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> How loud is your system idle guys?
> Im reading reviews (not newegg reviews, but actual reviews) and not many people recommend it. From the charts, the case is pretty loud compared to others. How is it with all of you?
> Ill probably replace all the fans, but does the mesh cause loud "air" sounds?
> 
> Really interested in this as it seems like it would have good air cooling. Would this be your recommendation for air cooling?


With the stock fans, my case was quiet. I installed new fans and turned up their RPM a bit in BIOS and now my rig is no longer completely silent, but I don't care since I use noise canceling headset rather than speakers.


----------



## pcfoo

Noise is kind of subjective. Anandtech (Sklavos) was stating that the AF140Ls or w/e the model the case comes with, are a bit loud for his taste, still toping out the charts in performance , even against cases that have tons of loud(er) fans.

I would guess that replacing the fans with PWM versions, or adding a speed control with standard 3-pin ones you can still match the air cooling potential of most cases out there without passing the "noisy" threshold. Did not see many builders keeping the stock fans tbh.


----------



## 298703

I cant really be bothered to link but there was Vortex, techpowerup and one more i read. I only read a few but the majority said it was louder than people said it was quiet.
Well since you all dont seem to think its loud, ill take the risk. I plan to run 7V 1450RPM AP-15's.
I was aiming for a completely silent build but from the look of things, it doesnt look as though itll be achievable.


----------



## pcfoo

It is a pretty open case tbh...nothing like the padded "silent" cases with no direct intakes/exhaust facing the user (assuming it is below the desk and facing the direction of the user more ore less).
The AIR 540 is the exact opposite of this recipe.


----------



## Interstate

Just finished painting the mesh and a few other things. I can't decide what lights, if any to use. Sorry for the poor quality photos but you'll get the point.

I've noticed a lot of people asking about filters for this case. The top magnetic filter from a Corsair Obsidian 550D fits the top of the 540 Air fairly well. You could also use the front filter from the 550D for the bottom, but its really unnecessary


----------



## lakopipo

I have an storm stryker modded right now, saw this case and i fell in love! i mean the case fits me perfectly! the back room, hide the HDD's SSD pumps and all the cables. (cable manegement freak, yes)
so i am planning to order this and some new ROG things, crosshair v formula, and raidr express, (maybe phoebus). question, will a 360 rad push/pull fit on front with cards in crossfire?


----------



## 298703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakopipo*
> 
> I have an storm stryker modded right now, saw this case and i fell in love! i mean the case fits me perfectly! the back room, hide the HDD's SSD pumps and all the cables. (cable manegement freak, yes)
> so i am planning to order this and some new ROG things, crosshair v formula, and raidr express, (maybe phoebus). question, will a 360 rad push/pull fit on front with cards in crossfire?


360 rad will fit push pull just about but you wont be able to fit a 240 up to if you take that path. Also, crossfiring doesnt cause the cards to magically become longer. See what the case can fit and then minus off the space you wont have from the fans and rad


----------



## michaelbrower

Done for now.


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakopipo*
> 
> I have an storm stryker modded right now, saw this case and i fell in love! i mean the case fits me perfectly! the back room, hide the HDD's SSD pumps and all the cables. (cable manegement freak, yes)
> so i am planning to order this and some new ROG things, crosshair v formula, and raidr express, (maybe phoebus). question, will a 360 rad push/pull fit on front with cards in crossfire?


Depending on rad thickness, 240 and 360 rads both fit but 360's fans need to be in the shroud/front mesh.


----------



## lakopipo

Wow, fast answers. planning only a 360. And another question, with cold cathodes, may i fit 2 of them at the side panel over and under the window where you don't see them?


----------



## lakopipo

will this and a 360 rad push/pull fit?


----------



## bond32

Should. I had a 360 in push only with plenty of room to spare, using a 7970 which is somewhere around 23 cm long (maybe 25).


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakopipo*
> 
> will this and a 360 rad push/pull fit?


Shouldn't you give us more info? Should we just "guess" you are referring to 7870s or what? When asking for specific information you should be more specific yourself (and probably edit the post you've just made instead of making a few more in series







).

The case has about 14" clear from brackets to the metal @ front.
Your 7870s are 10.5". A 38/40 mm (<1.6") thick 360 (or 240 or 280 or w/e) rad and 25mm (1.0") fans should clear that easily.
For push pull, your push fans have to be mounted outside the case, into the front metal mesh and not directly on the rad.


----------



## criminal

Updated pic of my rig:


----------



## lakopipo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcfoo*
> 
> Shouldn't you give us more info? Should we just "guess" you are referring to 7870s or what? When asking for specific information you should be more specific yourself (and probably edit the post you've just made instead of making a few more in series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> The case has about 14" clear from brackets to the metal @ front.
> Your 7870s are 10.5". A 38/40 mm (<1.6") thick 360 (or 240 or 280 or w/e) rad and 25mm (1.0") fans should clear that easily.
> For push pull, your push fans have to be mounted outside the case, into the front metal mesh and not directly on the rad.


im not good at specifying things haha







was not home so couldnt take a pic at that moment. That is 7870 and the rad is not more than 1.5-2 cm


----------



## L0nestar

Thought I would hit you guys with a few updates. Enjoy!

The neat half of the case is just about done.

Debating on Paint vs. Mod-lighting. SLA-SLI Bridge? Maybe.....

The "Other" side of this case is wire hell.....gotta figure something out. Anyway........

http://imageshack.com/i/nqudq3j/

Looking good?

http://imageshack.com/i/j38nyxj/


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L0nestar*
> 
> Looking good?
> 
> http://imageshack.com/i/j38nyxj/


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L0nestar*
> 
> http://imageshack.com/i/j38nyxj/


----------



## Mike813

Just got my case in today and switch over here my build









http://www.overclock.net/t/1417340/coolermaster-haf-x-case-to-corsair-air-540


----------



## Qu1ckset

Updated


----------



## Ehpik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L0nestar*
> 
> http://imageshack.com/i/j38nyxj/


----------



## 298703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakopipo*
> 
> will this and a 360 rad push/pull fit?


Those components should fit with a 360 push pull up front. BUT, if you do so, you can only but a 120 up top.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> Those components should fit with a 360 push pull up front. BUT, if you do so, you can only but a 120 up top.


You mean 240. 240 fits easily with a 360 push pull up front
ANYWAY, most high-end GPUs are long so a 45mm rad and pull fans in the chassis should just fit giving space for a 360 up top i think (with push fans in front)


----------



## 298703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> You mean 240. 240 fits easily with a 360 push pull up front
> ANYWAY, most high-end GPUs are long so a 45mm rad and pull fans in the chassis should just fit giving space for a 360 up top i think (with push fans in front)


I'm pretty sure if you fit a 360 push pull in the front, you can't fit a 240 up top.


----------



## tomxlr8

Could someone please comment whether this:
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=24255Alphacool Repack Single Laing D5 Dual 5.25 Bay Station

Will it work correctly and just as quietly if installed Vertically in the 5.25bay?

If it would, ill research how to make a custom faceplate


----------



## Interstate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Could someone please comment whether this:
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=24255Alphacool Repack Single Laing D5 Dual 5.25 Bay Station
> 
> Will it work correctly and just as quietly if installed Vertically in the 5.25bay?
> 
> If it would, ill research how to make a custom faceplate


I would say yes. Im using a xspc 750 bayres vertically and its just as quiet as if I mounted it horizontally. Just make sure the intake for the pump is completely submerged in fluid and you're fine.

It is a pain to drain/fill but its doable.


----------



## L0nestar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Could someone please comment whether this:
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=24255Alphacool Repack Single Laing D5 Dual 5.25 Bay Station
> 
> Will it work correctly and just as quietly if installed Vertically in the 5.25bay?
> 
> If it would, ill research how to make a custom faceplate


It will work. Just make sure the pump is submerged.....and by submerged I mean down in relation to the earth.

See here:


----------



## beldecca

My 540 just came (about 30 min ago) and it looks like my existing 360 wont fit







So I will need to buy more parts








Thinking of the following radiators and curious what other 540 owners thought:
XSPC EX360 Crossflow front w/ a XSPC EX240 Crossflow top. My thought is with the crossflows, the top connector can be just a simple 90 deg. Likely do push-pull on the front and push on the top. Thanks.


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beldecca*
> 
> My 540 just came (about 30 min ago) and it looks like my existing 360 wont fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I will need to buy more parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of the following radiators and curious what other 540 owners thought:
> XSPC EX360 Crossflow front w/ a XSPC EX240 Crossflow top. My thought is with the crossflows, the top connector can be just a simple 90 deg. Likely do push-pull on the front and push on the top. Thanks.


Are you sure the crossflow EX360 will fit?
I have the AX360 (405mm tall), and it can fit with the barbs @ facing down only with the existing mounting holes.

The EX360 Crossflow (410mm tall) will barely have the clearance to fit in the case, if you make new/enlarge the mounting holes. Doubt will fit with the existing ones.
Ofc it is highly likely you will have to cut/bend flat the front HDD mounting rail ontop of that.

Also. even if it fits, it is unlikely you will be able to make the connection as simple as you make it sound....you will need probably at least 4x90s, and/or tubing fills...

This is a "handheld" mochup with EX240 + AX360, arranged as you probably envision your 2x crossflows...



If I actually mount the rads with screws, the barbs are not even in the same plane


----------



## bond32

Probably won't be able to do push pull on the front rad with the 240 up top. I would recommend just doing push. Also get some 90's for the bottom of the 360.


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Probably won't be able to do push pull on the front rad with the 240 up top. I would recommend just doing push. Also get some 90's for the bottom of the 360.


It is a "sin" not to do push-pull, when you can if you mount the fans outside the case...yes, displacing the filter doing so.


----------



## beldecca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcfoo*
> 
> Are you sure the crossflow EX360 will fit?
> This is a "handheld" mochup with EX240 + AX360, arranged as you probably envision your 2x crossflows...
> 
> 
> 
> If I actually mount the rads with screws, the barbs are not even in the same plane


Thanks for that. You've saved me a headache. I think I see your point.

EDIT: Thinking again (dangerous) What about the XSPC EX360 Multiport's rather than the cross flows?


----------



## pcfoo

The multiport won't have any value over the regular EX360/240s i think.

With the 360 You will end up using the regular = perpendicular to the plane of the rad ports you would be using anyways...don't see clearances doing otherwise.


----------



## beldecca

You dont think the horizontal ports of one multi would match up with the verticals of the other? Keeping in mind I could use 3 or 7mm spacers to "help" the top radiator get in line.


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beldecca*
> 
> You dont think the horizontal ports of one multi would match up with the verticals of the other? Keeping in mind I could use 3 or 7mm spacers to "help" the top radiator get in line.


There have to be a lot of "off-setting" for what you describe to work...the horizontal ports are not in the same plane as the "perpendicular" ones, and you won't have enough spacing to maneuver the path using metal fittings etc.



My


----------



## L0nestar

L0nestars Comprehensive Air 540 Rad Guide:

Up front you can fit a 360, 240 and 280 radiator. Up top you can fit a 120, 240, 280 rad.

30mm Slim rads like the XSPC EX360 and Alphacool ST30 fit great for push pull, both top and bottom. I run a 240 30mm up top with a 360 30mm up front. I can swing push pull on both rads. A 280 30mm up top will probably give some clearance issues with a 360 30mm up front. Don't expect total push pull on the front rad in that config.

45mm is pushing it for push pull on the front of the case for any size rad. A 280 45mm up top will make fitting a 360 rad up front extremely tight. For instance, my 45mm Alphacool 280 rad had exactly 0 clearance fore to aft with an EX 360 slim installed. There was no room for push pull in that config, and the top rad was encroaching on my mobo more than I like.

A 360 60mm up front will be extremely tight and will almost certainly interfere with any rad mounted to the ceiling 240 and up. 60mm will also make large video card installations tricky, if not impossible. A 60mm rad up top will work with a 360 slim up front with little to no clearance left over. Expect to only have fans mounted to the ceiling and very front of the case in that event.

A 360 rad of 30mm and up will barely fit with a 280 installed up top. In fact, you will have to make some pretty intense fittings decisions to make that one work.

Crossflow rads are probably not a good idea in this case.

Multiport rads will not do much for you on the front rad. The top rad may or may not depending on your loop.

Bay reservoirs DO work vertically mounted. Just make sure the pump is benefiting from gravity.


----------



## Atokade

I finally got everything the way I want it. I couldn't stand my three Corsair SP120 HPs up front, so I bought three Gentle Typhoon AP-45 (2150rpm) from Dazmode to replace them. Even though I had the SP120s running with the step-down adapter, and I'm running the GTs at full speed, the GTs are quieter and smoother overall. I'm very happy with them!

I also decided to switch from a Bitfenix Hydra fan controller to the Bitfenix Recon. I really like the effect it has on the front fascia. Everything else is as it was in my previous posts.

To George: I have some comments for the 5.25" bay cage. The way it's currently configured just doesn't work for anything short (like fan controllers). It will lock on the bottom, but first, there's no leverage on the far side of the locking mechanism, so it can easily pop out. Second, when needing to press on the fan controller, because the top side is not locked on or screwed in, the front face moves inward. Very annoying. I had to use a screw bit and pliers to get a screw into the top side of the cage to secure the fan controller because it's impossible to use anything convenient with the space restrictions. I would suggest either having the locking mechanism on both the top and the bottom, or having it on the top and letting us use screws on the bottom, or leaving a hole on the top of the steel cage so I can access the 5.25" cage from the top when I pop off the plastic panel. It was a pain in the a**.

Finally, obligatory finished product and work area pics:
(p.s. to anyone in Toronto, I happen to have three Corsair SP120s, a Bitfenix Hydra, a 24" Asus monitor, and a whole other PC in a Silverstone FT02 conveniently for sale











)


----------



## Analog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atokade*
> 
> I finally got everything the way I want it. I couldn't stand my three Corsair SP120 HPs up front, so I bought three Gentle Typhoon AP-45 (2150rpm) from Dazmode to replace them. Even though I had the SP120s running with the step-down adapter, and I'm running the GTs at full speed, the GTs are quieter and smoother overall. I'm very happy with them!
> 
> I also decided to switch from a Bitfenix Hydra fan controller to the Bitfenix Recon. I really like the effect it has on the front fascia. Everything else is as it was in my previous posts.
> 
> To George: I have some comments for the 5.25" bay cage. The way it's currently configured just doesn't work for anything short (like fan controllers). It will lock on the bottom, but first, there's no leverage on the far side of the locking mechanism, so it can easily pop out. Second, when needing to press on the fan controller, because the top side is not locked on or screwed in, the front face moves inward. Very annoying. I had to use a screw bit and pliers to get a screw into the top side of the cage to secure the fan controller because it's impossible to use anything convenient with the space restrictions. I would suggest either having the locking mechanism on both the top and the bottom, or having it on the top and letting us use screws on the bottom, or leaving a hole on the top of the steel cage so I can access the 5.25" cage from the top when I pop off the plastic panel. It was a pain in the a**.
> 
> Finally, obligatory finished product and work area pics:
> (p.s. to anyone in Toronto, I happen to have three Corsair SP120s, a Bitfenix Hydra, a 24" Asus monitor, and a whole other PC in a Silverstone FT02 conveniently for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


What monitor is that? Looks nice.


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Analog*
> 
> What monitor is that? Looks nice.


Thanks! It's a Dell U2713HM, just got it shipped last week after they had it for sale at $550.


----------



## Mike813

went with the black and white look


----------



## 298703

Im thinking maybe a shiny silver finish to the mesh may look nice?


----------



## pcfoo

I wanted to paint my mesh white too, but I don't like it after all...I will go for a black/white finish, but the exterior will be all black, with the white fans showing through. Fan grills and mesh look better black - imho.


----------



## davidhumphrey

here is my new build


----------



## Clos

Hey I got a question for the cooling masters.... considering this case has NO obstructions for the fans.... would it not be a better idea to us AF type fans instead of SP type Corsair fans? Trying to figure out what fans to get, for the case when I buy it. Just a though, since the fans dont' have to "push" through anything, the AF going in and out would be more important no? They still push decent pressure. In my case, all I will have is a 280mm rad at the top, and fans everywhere else, going to replace the PCI plates with solid units, and have 2 (eventually, currently have 1) 7970's running on air.

what do ya'll think?


----------



## tomxlr8

Question about rads.

Currently I'm thinking of buying for the Corsair 540:
FRONT: Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 360mm (pull)
TOP: Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 240mm (push)

That way the fans will be inside the case and hopefully look better / be less noisy. I'll have a fan controller on them. I know from previous posts here that if I go 30mm up top I'll be able to do push/pull both at front & top.

My question is:

Does it really make such a big difference to cooling going push/pull on such thin 30mm rads?
Or is it more for looks and lower fan speed that people are doing it?


----------



## Clos

Oh and also, are the stock AF 140's PWM Fans?


----------



## L0nestar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clos*
> 
> Hey I got a question for the cooling masters.... considering this case has NO obstructions for the fans.... would it not be a better idea to us AF type fans instead of SP type Corsair fans? Trying to figure out what fans to get, for the case when I buy it. Just a though, since the fans dont' have to "push" through anything, the AF going in and out would be more important no? They still push decent pressure. In my case, all I will have is a 280mm rad at the top, and fans everywhere else, going to replace the PCI plates with solid units, and have 2 (eventually, currently have 1) 7970's running on air.
> 
> what do ya'll think?


If you are using radiators you want a fan with as much static pressure as possible. If you are using normal air cooling, then AF fans should be fine.

Thin rads still get more performance from a high sp rated fan. Remember, you are pushing or pulling air through a semi blocked passage with a rad.


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clos*
> 
> Hey I got a question for the cooling masters.... considering this case has NO obstructions for the fans.... would it not be a better idea to us AF type fans instead of SP type Corsair fans? Trying to figure out what fans to get, for the case when I buy it. Just a though, since the fans dont' have to "push" through anything, the AF going in and out would be more important no? They still push decent pressure. In my case, all I will have is a 280mm rad at the top, and fans everywhere else, going to replace the PCI plates with solid units, and have 2 (eventually, currently have 1) 7970's running on air.
> 
> what do ya'll think?


The front filter makes a huge difference in impeding airflow. As much so as a radiator. Plus you have mesh in front of that. Use SP fans for front intake. CFM ratings for airflow fans are 1) likely inflated and 2) CFM ratings at zero static pressure. If you compare the PQ curve for AF fans vs SP fans, you'll see that AF fans do very poorly with any sort of static pressure and their CFM ratings drop off significantly.

I have the same thought as you initially when I considered 2 x 140mm vs 3 x 120mm and AF vs SP. Take a look at this thread where I discussed this (more like, talked out loud...):
http://www.overclock.net/t/1407697/interesting-choice-2-x-140mm-vs-3-x-120mm-intake-fans


----------



## L0nestar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcfoo*
> 
> I wanted to paint my mesh white too, but I don't like it after all...I will go for a black/white finish, but the exterior will be all black, with the white fans showing through. Fan grills and mesh look better black - imho.


Agreed, although the juxtaposition between the mesh and the case can be quite striking. I saw a vibrant red mesh that looks pretty sharp, somewhere recently.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clos*
> 
> Hey I got a question for the cooling masters.... considering this case has NO obstructions for the fans.... would it not be a better idea to us AF type fans instead of SP type Corsair fans? Trying to figure out what fans to get, for the case when I buy it. Just a though, since the fans dont' have to "push" through anything, the AF going in and out would be more important no? They still push decent pressure. In my case, all I will have is a 280mm rad at the top, and fans everywhere else, going to replace the PCI plates with solid units, and have 2 (eventually, currently have 1) 7970's running on air.
> 
> what do ya'll think?


You forgot filters. They are a massive restriction BTW
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atokade*
> 
> The front filter makes a huge difference in impeding airflow. As much so as a radiator. Plus you have mesh in front of that. Use SP fans for front intake. CFM ratings for airflow fans are 1) likely inflated and 2) CFM ratings at zero static pressure. If you compare the PQ curve for AF fans vs SP fans, you'll see that AF fans do very poorly with any sort of static pressure and their CFM ratings drop off significantly.
> 
> I have the same thought as you initially when I considered 2 x 140mm vs 3 x 120mm and AF vs SP. Take a look at this thread where I discussed this (more like, talked out loud...):
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1407697/interesting-choice-2-x-140mm-vs-3-x-120mm-intake-fans


Agreed. Anyway i wouldn't use any airflow fans by the way ... I use a EFB1212VH for my rear intake







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L0nestar*
> 
> If you are using radiators you want a fan with as much static pressure as possible. If you are using normal air cooling, then AF fans should be fine.
> 
> Thin rads still get more performance from a high sp rated fan. Remember, you are pushing or pulling air through a semi blocked passage with a rad.


No.


----------



## oicwutudidthar

Is it possible to fit two 240mm 60mm rads in this case? (top and front)


----------



## L0nestar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> You forgot filters. They are a massive restriction BTW
> Agreed. Anyway i wouldn't use any airflow fans by the way ... I use a EFB1212VH for my rear intake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.


No, you don't want high SP fans for radiator use? Explain.....


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oicwutudidthar*
> 
> Is it possible to fit two 240mm 60mm rads in this case? (top and front)


Top: Clearly depends on the motherboard and the location of your VRM chips + their cooling device. If the top side of your motherboard doesn't need more than 35mm clrearance, then you can fit it "behind" the rad/fan assembly @ top, and you will do fine.

If not, the total clearance from the top rad mounting position to the edge of the mobo's PCB will be around 70mm.

Front: clearly depends on how long your GPU is, but at least you have the option to mount he fans outside of the case.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L0nestar*
> 
> No, you don't want high SP fans for radiator use? Explain.....


I never said i do not want high SP fans for rad use. I said i wouldn't use AIRFLOW-DESIGNED FANS


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oicwutudidthar*
> 
> Is it possible to fit two 240mm 60mm rads in this case? (top and front)


Why not 2x 280mm rads..... 45-50mm should work....

Ill have pics ( 2 280 rads )when ever this snail mail service delivers my order from frozencpu!


----------



## Scott-S6

This a pump/res baseplate that I made yesterday.

It creates additional decoupling (items are bolted only to the top layer and there's foam between the layers) and to cover up the front 3.5" bay after it's rails have been bent flat. (that's why it's a bit large).

It's very high gloss black acrylic and reflects the lighting in the case really nicely.


----------



## Ehpik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott-S6*


Very nice!


----------



## v1ral

Nicely done.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott-S6*
> 
> This a pump/res baseplate that I made yesterday.
> 
> It creates additional decoupling (items are bolted only to the top layer and there's foam between the layers) and to cover up the front 3.5" bay after it's rails have been bent flat. (that's why it's a bit large).
> 
> It's very high gloss black acrylic and reflects the lighting in the case really nicely.




This just came in the mail for me Friday... If they wouldn't of started making these, I would be doing an Idea like yours....

Looks good man cant wait to see it lit up!


----------



## L0nestar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I never said i do not want high SP fans for rad use. I said i wouldn't use AIRFLOW-DESIGNED FANS


Ah I see...No AF fans even in a non - water cooled system. I can agree with that.


----------



## exwar

I'm going to buy alphacool nexxxos xt45 240 and alphacool nexxxos xt45 Full 360 with corsair 540 is there something I should take care?


----------



## bond32

That should fit but only with push or pull, not push/pull. Also if you have a 240 up top your 360 fans will need to go outside meaning no dust filter.


----------



## L0nestar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> That should fit but only with push or pull, not push/pull. Also if you have a 240 up top your 360 fans will need to go outside meaning no dust filter.


This!


----------



## exwar

NexXxoS ST30 or x45 120mm? I'm going to use Asus Maximus VI Formula,NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 240,NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 360, NexXxoS ST30 or xt 45 Full Copper 120 and fan will be sp 6x 120mm


----------



## Franssen

I'm new here. From Belgium.
Ordered the case a few days ago and , like it very much.
A few pics
A few things i gonna add later . so not 100 % finished
If you have maybe a few ideas to improve , i'm happy to hear


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Franssen*
> 
> I'm new here. From Belgium.
> Ordered the case a few days ago and , like it very much.
> A few pics
> A few things i gonna add later . so not 100 % finished
> If you have maybe a few ideas to improve , i'm happy to hear


Nice. Which fans are intake, and which fans are exhaust? It looks like the graphics cards may get starved for fresh air?


----------



## Franssen

The fan on the front is a 120mm and a intake , and the radiator coolers blow the air outside , The cooler on the back is the exhaust. is this right ?
On the front i needed to remove the 140 coolers and replace it with a 120 , for the reservoir
is there somthing i can improve for better temp ?
Should it help i replace the coolers with the better corsair coolers with higher rpm ?
The temp at idle is
card on the top is = 53
the other card is = 43

Motherboard temp is = 41


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Franssen*
> 
> The fan on the front is a 120mm and a intake , and the radiator coolers blow the air outside , The cooler on the back is the exhaust. is this right ?
> On the front i needed to remove the 140 coolers and replace it with a 120 , for the reservoir
> is there somthing i can improve for better temp ?
> Should it help i replace the coolers with the better corsair coolers with higher rpm ?
> The temp at idle is
> card on the top is = 53
> the other card is = 43
> 
> Motherboard temp is = 41


That's quite high. My GTX 770s idle at 25-27 degrees, about 2-3 degrees above ambient.
Granted, my intake fans are on full all the time, but 43/53 is quite high. How much is it under load?
The case is made to provide direct airflow front to back. I'm afraid that in blocking off the front intake, you've provided no airflow for your graphics cards. Plus those are open design cooling solutions, so they're probably just reusing the air they're blowing in your case.

The GTX 770 can go from 25 idle to 70 load. If whatever GPU you're using is already at 40-50 idle, I have no idea how hot it will get under load. AND it's blowing all that air back into your case, which then gets sent upward through your CPU rad, handicapping its performance.


----------



## 298703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atokade*
> 
> That's quite high. My GTX 770s idle at 25-27 degrees, about 2-3 degrees above ambient.
> Granted, my intake fans are on full all the time, but 43/53 is quite high. How much is it under load?


Yeah, I would think thats high as well. Is there no space to fit the res at the back? It looks like youre restricting the airflow to the cards A LOT. My 7950 OCed to 1200mhz 1.25V idles at 35C in a POOR (and i mean POOR) airflow case.


----------



## Franssen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atokade*
> 
> That's quite high. My GTX 770s idle at 25-27 degrees, about 2-3 degrees above ambient.
> Granted, my intake fans are on full all the time, but 43/53 is quite high. How much is it under load?
> The case is made to provide direct airflow front to back. I'm afraid that in blocking off the front intake, you've provided no airflow for your graphics cards. Plus those are open design cooling solutions, so they're probably just reusing the air they're blowing in your case.
> 
> The GTX 770 can go from 25 idle to 70 load. If whatever GPU you're using is already at 40-50 idle, I have no idea how hot it will get under load. AND it's blowing all that air back into your case, which then gets sent upward through your CPU rad, handicapping its performance.


Yeah i know its not the best idle temp ; but the cooler on the front is not the best for cooling , i need to order a better one with higher rpm..
Under load its mostly like 75 - 79 degrees , the cooler fan is set on auto .
Yeah the best thing is 2x 140 coolers on the front , so they blow directly on the cards .
But i did not found another place for the reservoir , and i like the look of it.
I know the most people here put the reservoir and the pump on the back.
Maybe i can place the reservoir on the other side , left of the sli bridge ? , so i can add the 2 x 140 coolers back for better airdflow ?
That should help a lot i think .?


----------



## 298703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Franssen*
> 
> Yeah i know its not the best idle temp ; but the cooler on the front is not the best for cooling , i need to order a better one with higher rpm..
> Under load its mostly like 75 - 79 degrees , the cooler fan is set on auto .
> Yeah the best thing is 2x 140 coolers on the front , so they blow directly on the cards .
> But i did not found another place for the reservoir , and i like the look of it.
> I know the most people here put the reservoir and the pump on the back.
> Maybe i can place the reservoir on the other side , left of the sli bridge ? , so i can add the 2 x 140 coolers back for better airdflow ?
> That should help a lot i think .?


Sorry, thats what I meant when I said back. Where the sli bridge is, below the fan. I see a lot of people putting the res there and it would definitely help.


----------



## Franssen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> Sorry, thats what I meant when I said back. Where the sli bridge is, below the fan. I see a lot of people putting the res there and it would definitely help.


Yeahh i think it wil be better ' so the front is not blocked and can add the 2x 140 fans back.
But then i need to empty the can first and see how it fits.


----------



## HeliXpc

Hey fellas, just did a build in this case, had a lot of fun and looks so clean.


----------



## tomxlr8

If I stick into the top of the case a set of fans on Pull and an Alphacool X45 Rad, is there enough space to route a tube (1/2id 3/4od) through the top left hand port?

I imagine there is no space directly, but is there space behind the rad for it to go somehow?

Also, it would be great if someone can comment what fittings I may need for this. At this stage only planning a 90deg single fitting.


----------



## Aspirin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*


nice video, I'm gonna get this case for my next build


----------



## rossb

I have just received this case and and decided to use it for my first water cooling build. Currently leak testing - see pics below.

Specs are:

3770k
Asus P8Z77-V LE Plus board
Gigabyte GTX Titan
Seasonic X-1000 Platinum PSU
2 x 8GB H Skill RipjawsX 2133
Samsung 830 500GB SSD
WD Green 2TB HDD
Alphacool ST30 240 and 360 radiators
Alphacool Xp3 Light CPU block
EK GPU block and backplate
Alphacool VP655 pump/XSPC D5 reservoir
Primochill Advanced LRT UV Blue tubing
Bitspower compression fittings
Koolance QD3 QDC
Noiseblocker PL-2 fans on rads, PK-2 rear exhaust, all undervolted to 5v

This is my first water cooled build, and as I've never seen a liquid cooled computer in person, let alone worked on one, I didn't know what I was in for. It proved more difficult than I expected - half way through the process I swore that I would never water cool again. It was like putting together the most complicated jigsaw puzzle ever. Each time I solved one problem, two new ones were created.

Although I researched for months and planned the loop on paper and in my head many times, things did not always work out as expected. First, I discovered that the CPU block would not take two standard bitspower compression fittings at the same time - they were too wide and the holes are spaced too close together. I could also not use two 45 degree fittings simultaneously, since they prevented each other from being tightened. I could only use a standard fitting along with a 45 degree fitting.

I had planned to use push/pull fans but found that I could not get a standard square framed fan, such as my Noiseblockers, in the position close to the radiator holes, since the fan overlapped with the collars of the fittings. I was therefore forced to use push fans in front and pull fans on top. I see that other people have managed to use these radiators in push/pull but I am struggling to see how it is possible with these fittings. Perhaps I should switch to barbs or find narrower fittings.

My goal with this build is silence. I have built extremely quiet PCs before but I am trying here for something beyond that, hence the 5v fans and large volume of rad space for a cpu (at 4.5ghz) and single gpu (although OCd to 1163mhz). When I first powered up the pump my pleasure at watching water fill the loop with no obvious leaks was diminished by the sounds coming from the pump. It sounded like a public urinal. However, a few hours of continued leak testing have quietened down the pump enormously, to the point where it is barely audible even at full speed.

Next up, the more stressful test of powering it on.


----------



## Velict

I've been deeply researching this case. From what I can see with the CAD schematics that the wonderful people of OCN have created, coupled with in depth overviews, I am quite concerned that it is possible to fit a 240 at the top, bottom, 360 in the front, and 120 in the rear exhaust. Mind you, this includes tri-sli with this specific motherboard.

http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_EXTREME/

No push pull configuration
Chipset is subject to water cooling (undecided) \
Pump / Res will be on power supply side of the case.

Anyone have any objections?


----------



## tomxlr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rossb*
> 
> This is my first water cooled build, and as I've never seen a liquid cooled computer in person, let alone worked on one, I didn't know what I was in for. It proved more difficult than I expected - half way through the process I swore that I would never water cool again. It was like putting together the most complicated jigsaw puzzle ever. Each time I solved one problem, two new ones were created.


Hey mate. I love what you've done there. I'm about to buy a very similar set up too and also my first w/c build; almost identical components in fact down to the location of disconnects at the back.
I have to say the rads without fans don't look as pretty. I was going to have the same fan setup but now I will think about push/pull.

If your rad up top was 45mm (15mm wider), do you see any way of routing that tube to the back? (like maybe going round the back of the rad or something?)


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velict*
> 
> I've been deeply researching this case. From what I can see with the CAD schematics that the wonderful people of OCN have created, coupled with in depth overviews, I am quite concerned that it is possible to fit a 240 at the top, bottom, 360 in the front, and 120 in the rear exhaust. Mind you, this includes tri-sli with this specific motherboard.
> 
> http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_EXTREME/
> 
> No push pull configuration
> Chipset is subject to water cooling (undecided) \
> Pump / Res will be on power supply side of the case.
> 
> Anyone have any objections?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> Assembly went smoothly. Mock-ups and planning paid off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still some work on the cables at the back before I can show it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures taken by my little sister


This might work not sure about the third card at the bottom though!


----------



## Velict

@sandboarder08, remove one set of fans so that there isn't push pull, and also move the cards up one slot, make sure all space is taken on the motherboard.


----------



## arckham

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velict*
> 
> I've been deeply researching this case. From what I can see with the CAD schematics that the wonderful people of OCN have created, coupled with in depth overviews, I am quite concerned that it is possible to fit a 240 at the top, bottom, 360 in the front, and 120 in the rear exhaust. Mind you, this includes tri-sli with this specific motherboard.
> 
> http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VI_EXTREME/
> 
> No push pull configuration
> Chipset is subject to water cooling (undecided) \
> Pump / Res will be on power supply side of the case.
> 
> Anyone have any objections?


No push/pull, plausible. Bottom 240 rad isn't a problem as you see with Gleniu's build. Now as with earlier posts and reviews, many have had issues installing a 360 in front. Either something with fan, fitting, or tube placement.

I'm no watercooling expert, but I build stuff. That said, I think it may be a good idea to have your 240's tubes point to the back of the case, remove the front filter, install the front fans to exhaust on the outer side of the fan mounts just underneath the front bezel, filter the top and bottom, and have them intake. It's not optimal airflow, but who needs that when you're watercooling across 840mm of radiators. At least have the air pressure positive to help prevent dust buildup. And for the 240's, sandwich the fans between the case and rad so all the rads are accessible to a vacuum cleaner when and if dust does build up.

My two cents.


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velict*
> 
> I've been deeply researching this case. From what I can see with the CAD schematics that the wonderful people of OCN have created, coupled with in depth overviews, I am quite concerned that it is possible to fit a 240 at the top, bottom, 360 in the front, and 120 in the rear exhaust. ...
> Anyone have any objections?


I don't know if the 120 will fit @ the rear exhaust...There is a high probability that the 360 will have to be with ports facing down, and the 240 with ports facing back, where the fittings will probably barely clear the rear fan. Not much room for a rad. But I might be wrong.


----------



## exwar

NexXxoS ST30 or x45 120mm? I'm going to use Asus Maximus VI Formula,NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 240,NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 360, NexXxoS ST30 or xt 45 Full Copper 120 and fan will be sp 6x 120mm


----------



## rossb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Hey mate. I love what you've done there. I'm about to buy a very similar set up too and also my first w/c build; almost identical components in fact down to the location of disconnects at the back.
> I have to say the rads without fans don't look as pretty. I was going to have the same fan setup but now I will think about push/pull.
> 
> If your rad up top was 45mm (15mm wider), do you see any way of routing that tube to the back? (like maybe going round the back of the rad or something?)


Thanks, it was a bit disappointing not being able to use push pull fans. I'd be interested to know how other people managed to use push/pull with these rads without conflicting with the fittings. Possibly using fans like the Corsair ones which have a cut out on the sides, rather than being a square frame might help.

If you are using a 45mm rad with fans on top, I don't see how you could get the tubing through one of the holes at the top. I had to move the 90 degree fitting to the front of the rad to have enough space to allow the tube to bend through the hole. If it was 15mm lower, I'm not sure it would be possible. The other option would be to use a 45mm rad with fans in push underneath the rad, but then you have the issue of the fans conflicting with the fittings. Perhaps the Corsair fans would allow you to do that.

Updated pics below.

The PC has been running fine. Temps are okay - the GPU maxes at 42 degrees under load, which I am very happy with. The CPU still hits low 80s in OCCT (only a few degrees lower than I was getting on air with my Megahalems), but that's not too bad with a 4.6Ghz OC and it will rarely get to that level during normal use. But even with fans at 5v and the pump on 2-3, there is still a base level of noise that is higher than I would like. It is probably a little quieter at idle than my previous air-cooled set up on an NZXT 410, but the quality of the noise is not as pleasant - more mechanical, rather than the sound of air moving. There is also an unaccountable ticking sound (which I was also getting in my previous set up) but which is now more noticeable. Is it possible that a CPU can make a ticking noise? Possibly the PSU.


----------



## trama09

I am moving back to my college town a few days. If I put my case (with components) back with the black bag cover and styrofoam in the original shipping box, will I risk damaging with static shock?

I'll be driving, btw.


----------



## d3vour3r

my case i waiting for me to pick up form my PO Box!!!

i will post pics of my system, but basically itll be the same system as my current sign rig (antec 1100) but with different cooling components:

front rad: alphacool xt45 360
top rad: Ex 240 or ex280 depending on what fits
rear rad: rx120 or nothing depending on clearance and how it looks.
d5 vario pump with ek xres 140 pump top/tube res combo
primochill LRT uv blue tubing

theme will be UV blue. not having any LEDS, just using plain black XSPC xinriliun fans and cold cathode uv lights. hopeing it looks wicked.


----------



## tomxlr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rossb*
> 
> Thanks, it was a bit disappointing not being able to use push pull fans. I'd be interested to know how other people managed to use push/pull with these rads without conflicting with the fittings. Possibly using fans like the Corsair ones which have a cut out on the sides, rather than being a square frame might help.


I think I worked out why you can't fit the fittings on those rads when you have a fan on there.

I am guessing you went for the 1/2ID by 3/4OD fttings from Bitspower. At its widest point the fitting itself has an OD of 26mm which is causing the issue for you.
The other Bitspower fittings like the 3/8" OD 5/8" for example are only 22mm at their widest point and they would easily fit with fans on the rads.

I'm considering keeping the 45mm for the top and maybe doing somethign drastic like drilling a hole for the hose. The XT45 happens to be a multiport rad so I can use the "end" outlet with a 90deg fitting directly into the back wall. Failing that i guess I'll get the 30mm and will be forced to push/pull both rads. I was hoping to avoid the extra 5 fans though; not a "fan" of the fan farm.

At this point the store I buy from is out of fittings of any size so it looks like I'll continue building the case..virtually, in my head!


----------



## Akerue

Got this case a while back and it's still under construction.......

do check out my build..
*LoveBox*

a lil sneak peek


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akerue*
> 
> Got this case a while back and it's still under construction.......
> 
> do check out my build..
> *LoveBox*
> 
> a lil sneak peek


is that the acrylic for the bottom? Would love to see the finished product.


----------



## aludwig01

I have been considering buying this case for quite some time now but the limited 3.5 inch bays have really been holding me back. That is until tonight. I was wondering what you all though of my idea for adding drives. I wanted your views on if it is plausible and if there something currently on the market that achieves what I am looking for.

I want to switch the front 140mm intake fans to 120mm and remove the middle fan. This would be replaced by a bracket that mounts to the 120mm holes that can hold two 3.5 inch hard drives. My lovely paint illustration is below











Is this possible?


----------



## Master__Shake

just did my build in this case

great to work in









and i love the plain windowed side panel


----------



## rossb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> I think I worked out why you can't fit the fittings on those rads when you have a fan on there.
> 
> I am guessing you went for the 1/2ID by 3/4OD fttings from Bitspower. At its widest point the fitting itself has an OD of 26mm which is causing the issue for you.
> The other Bitspower fittings like the 3/8" OD 5/8" for example are only 22mm at their widest point and they would easily fit with fans on the rads.


You are correct, I am using the 1/2 x 3/4 fittings. I didn't even think about trying the smaller diameter tubing and fittings! I'm surprised that Alphacool don't provide any warnings about compatibility.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> I'm considering keeping the 45mm for the top and maybe doing somethign drastic like drilling a hole for the hose. The XT45 happens to be a multiport rad so I can use the "end" outlet with a 90deg fitting directly into the back wall. Failing that i guess I'll get the 30mm and will be forced to push/pull both rads. I was hoping to avoid the extra 5 fans though; not a "fan" of the fan farm.


Using the end outlet from the XT45 might work, although there's not a whole lot of space to work with in that corner. Also your tubing would have a pretty sharp downward turn to your res/pump, and you might need another 90 degree adapter to get it down to the pump.

You wouldn't need to push/pull the 30mm rad. I assume you've read Martin's review of the ST30 - at low to medium speeds it beats or equals the XT45, so you could still get away with only push or pull. I am getting great gpu temperatures and acceptable CPU temperatures with only one set of fans on each rad at 5v.


----------



## Caldeio

I'm buying this case soon. I hope this upcoming weekend. I have a nightstand/couch end table that I dedicate to my MATX Rosewill glossy black case. I lay it on it's right side case(back of motherboard). This case is just taller









I'm putting my MATX stuff and gtx770 in it for now. Buying either a h110 or h100i and then saving for an Intel CPU and asus ATX tuf series board. I really like the tuf series. Idk when I'll have money for the board and CPU, so I can't say I'm getting a 4770k or something better yet. Watercooler is going to be push/pull in the top, exhausting air. Adding either a 92mm blademaster or 80mm noctua for the low temp side to help out with cooling for now. Might get a nzkt hue and call it good on spiffyness of the case.

All my old parts are either gonna be my girlfriends pc or a file storage server.


----------



## michael-ocn

I'm not usually a fan of the whole window thing, but i must say, the fullsize window on this case is pretty darn cool (with the cluttery stuff hidden away behind the mobo tray).

I'm curious about how your dual gpus do temp wise in there?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> just did my build in this case
> 
> great to work in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i love the plain windowed side panel


----------



## FTWxxMODZxx

Has anyone done a handle mod on this? I had planned to do 2 recessed handles (like a corsair c70) on the top on the side the psu is on and wanted to know if there would be any issues with weight distribution since its a cube


----------



## Akerue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> is that the acrylic for the bottom? Would love to see the finished product.


yup actually cut out the hotswap tray and custom a lightbox for it....


----------



## Thomastasa

Hi! I just bought this awesome case and a corsair H110 water cooling unit. FYI i dont know much about watercooling hence the all in one unit. Also I am only going to be using the supplied fans (the 3 with the case and 2 with the h110).

I was going to mount the h110 up top in pull as an exhaust. But then i got thinking. If i swapped out the 2 stock fans in front and placed them up top as an exhaust, and then mounted the h110 as intake in the front as push (or would pull be better?) would that be better cooling for the comp? I haven't seen much info on the net with using all in one units only in the front. Most cases only support top mounting.

What do you guys think is the best setup for the H110 in this case? I plan to overclock some so i would like to keep everything as frosty as possible. I got a few days till the mobo/cpu arrives. Please let me know what you think


----------



## Velict

I'm going to order one of these cases and see what I can do with it. It's such a perfect size.... but I want optimal radiator space without going for a caselabs lol


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rossb*
> 
> You are correct, I am using the 1/2 x 3/4 fittings. I didn't even think about trying the smaller diameter tubing and fittings! I'm surprised that Alphacool don't provide any warnings about compatibility.
> Using the end outlet from the XT45 might work, although there's not a whole lot of space to work with in that corner. Also your tubing would have a pretty sharp downward turn to your res/pump, and you might need another 90 degree adapter to get it down to the pump.
> 
> You wouldn't need to push/pull the 30mm rad. I assume you've read Martin's review of the ST30 - at low to medium speeds it beats or equals the XT45, so you could still get away with only push or pull. I am getting great gpu temperatures and acceptable CPU temperatures with only one set of fans on each rad at 5v.


... It's not really their job to test every single fitting on their radiators.


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Buying either a h110 or h100i and then saving for an Intel CPU and asus ATX tuf series board.


Hey, just as an FYI, the H110 likely can't do push/pull when installed on top. The width of the fans and radiator at 140mm would have clearance issues with your mobo if the ATX 8 pin 12V is also located at the top.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thomastasa*
> 
> Hi! I just bought this awesome case and a corsair H110 water cooling unit. FYI i dont know much about watercooling hence the all in one unit. Also I am only going to be using the supplied fans (the 3 with the case and 2 with the h110).
> 
> I was going to mount the h110 up top in pull as an exhaust. But then i got thinking. If i swapped out the 2 stock fans in front and placed them up top as an exhaust, and then mounted the h110 as intake in the front as push (or would pull be better?) would that be better cooling for the comp? I haven't seen much info on the net with using all in one units only in the front. Most cases only support top mounting.
> 
> What do you guys think is the best setup for the H110 in this case? I plan to overclock some so i would like to keep everything as frosty as possible. I got a few days till the mobo/cpu arrives. Please let me know what you think


I currently have the H110 installed on top with fans in pull, and three 120mm fans installed as front intake. My 4670k is overclocked to 4.4GHz at a lofty 1.24V (AIDA64 12h stable). Because the fans on the H110 are connected to the motherboard headers, the CPU temp hits 76C at the beginning of the stress test, then settles in the high 50s as the fans ramp up with 22C ambient.

I would suggest installing the H110 on top. If you install it at the front of the case, you're impeding airflow into the case for the rest of your components whereas having it installed on top, it's plenty cool for moderate overclock. In addition you'd have to figure out how you will set up your fans to manage a positive pressure in the case because you have a radiator in the front, and three unimpeded 140mm fans at 1100rpm as exhaust. If you run your H110 fans off the mobo fan profiles, which you likely will because they are loud at 1500rpm, when you're not running full bore you'll have negative pressure. All else equal, three 120mm fans provide better airflow than two 140mm fans. So you'd want the best airflow into the case and putting the H110 there limits you to two 140mm fans. Finally, don't forget that if installed in the front, not only will the fans have to deal with the radiator, they will have to deal with the front filter.

*edit to add (in addition to the OCD edits I've done above)*
The reason I did the H110 in pull was to make the radiator easier to clean after I saw the following Linus video:


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I'm not usually a fan of the whole window thing, but i must say, the fullsize window on this case is pretty darn cool (with the cluttery stuff hidden away behind the mobo tray).
> 
> I'm curious about how your dual gpus do temp wise in there?


playing war thunder last night maxed out at 65ish

but i use an aggressive fan profile in afterburner.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> playing war thunder last night maxed out at 65ish
> 
> but i use an aggressive fan profile in afterburner.


Thnx and doesn't everybody with two gpus


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atokade*
> 
> Hey, just as an FYI, the H110 likely can't do push/pull when installed on top. The width of the fans and radiator at 140mm would have clearance issues with your mobo if the ATX 8 pin 12V is also located at the top.


Thank you! I'm going just go pull in the top with the h110 then. Sounds like your temps are just fine.


----------



## CyBorg807

Hey guys, I am planning some upgrades for my build in the next few weeks and I am probably going to need a case with better airflow since I am going to be doing tri SLI soon, I am currently using an Corsair 800D with 2 Titans air cooled and an H100i for CPU cooling and there is a pretty good difference between the card temps. Initially I was thinking of going with a Haf-X for the side panel fan but I would hate to not have a full window. How do you guys think the Cooler Master Haf-X and 540 would compare for tri SLI gpu temps? I am also wondering how heavy the case is because I have a Glass display stand next to my desk that I think would be perfect for the 540 to sit on. Also if I do end up getting a 540 I will have to name it "The Borg Cube" (My Last Name is Borg) and obviously because of the green glow from the Titans lol

Anyways for a point of reference here is my current setup


----------



## Thomastasa

Thanks Atokade! I didn't think about the size difference of the fans in airflow. I saw,that video too which is why I planned on going pull lol.

I'll post up some pics in the weekend when my build is,complete so I can finally be part of this official club. Officially.


----------



## 298703

I dont really give a damn about noise anymore. The case just looks so appealing. Ill be getting my order in the next two weeks. Ill definitely post pics!


----------



## DaveLT

Of course it will be noisier than a "silence-optimized" case, that's a sure thing.


----------



## Jawswing

I've read on a different forum that the AF140's from Corsair don't fit on that back 140mm fan slot?
Can anybody else confirm this?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawswing*
> 
> I've read on a different forum that the AF140's from Corsair don't fit on that back 140mm fan slot?
> Can anybody else confirm this?


It comes with an AF-140L in the back...


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawswing*
> 
> I've read on a different forum that the AF140's from Corsair don't fit on that back 140mm fan slot?
> Can anybody else confirm this?


The rubber grommets that come with the Corsair AF-140 can cause issues. You can remove the rubber and it should be OK.


----------



## tomxlr8

I'm a bit confused with rad size I can fit with single set of fans.
Looking at pictures of other rigs I think I can fit XT45 240 & 360 in there.
Can anyone say if they'd fit? And also if I could route my top hose to the rear somehow if they did?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> I'm a bit confused with rad size I can fit with single set of fans.
> Looking at pictures of other rigs I think I can fit XT45 240 & 360 in there.
> Can anyone say if they'd fit? And also if I could route my top hose to the rear somehow if they did?


With a 45mm thick rad up front it would require you to have the fittings at the bottom. Fittings up top won't fit with the additional rad. Also you will need to put the fans in the front. You would however be able to route the hose through the back.


----------



## Dubbz

Anybody have a Sunbeam PL-RS-6 Rheosmart 6 Fan Controller 5.25" Bay 6 Channel 30W Fan Controller Panel in there 540? I was transferring my build into the 540 case but i ran into a problem where the Sunbeam fan controller wouldn't fit without shaving some plastic with a dremel. Anyone else run into this problem?

Also did your guys case come with motherboard standoffs? Mine only came with 1 MB standoff


----------



## onereactor

Almost t.he...r......e


----------



## Jawswing

Think I've asked this before but I'm still a little unsure with regards to the pressure inside the case.

I plan to fit 3x120's on the front, a 140 on the back, and most likely a H100i with 4 120's.

I'm wanting a positive pressure inside the case, this thing has too many holes to draw in dust. I'm also looking at all matching Corsair fans.

I also plan to try keep things as quiet as possible. I've got two options as far as I see. Which would be to have 3 AF120 quiet editions in the front pulling air in. One 140mm quiet edition at the back pulling air in (rarely see this done, but it'd also be blowing cold air on the H100i, not too sure if I'd see much benefit other than helping with the pressure). Then 4 SP120 quiet editions blow air up and out of the case.

The other option I suppose I'd have would be 3 AF120 performance editions blow air in through the front, then have the back 140 and the four SP120's as the quiet editions.

I'd imagine the last option would be better for temps, but bearing in mind that I want to keep the whole thing as quiet as possible which would you do? And given that all the fans will be from the Corsair series, would you choose any other combination?


----------



## hx-3

Came across this today if anyone is interested. Magnetic dust filter set for the Air 540: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21119/ffi-176/DEMCiflex_Corsair_Air_540_Magnetic_Dust_Fan_Filter_Set_-_6_Piece.html


----------



## onereactor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawswing*
> 
> Think I've asked this before but I'm still a little unsure with regards to the pressure inside the case.
> 
> I plan to fit 3x120's on the front, a 140 on the back, and most likely a H100i with 4 120's.
> 
> I'm wanting a positive pressure inside the case, this thing has too many holes to draw in dust. I'm also looking at all matching Corsair fans.
> 
> I also plan to try keep things as quiet as possible. I've got two options as far as I see. Which would be to have 3 AF120 quiet editions in the front pulling air in. One 140mm quiet edition at the back pulling air in (rarely see this done, but it'd also be blowing cold air on the H100i, not too sure if I'd see much benefit other than helping with the pressure). Then 4 SP120 quiet editions blow air up and out of the case.
> 
> The other option I suppose I'd have would be 3 AF120 performance editions blow air in through the front, then have the back 140 and the four SP120's as the quiet editions.
> 
> I'd imagine the last option would be better for temps, but bearing in mind that I want to keep the whole thing as quiet as possible which would you do? And given that all the fans will be from the Corsair series, would you choose any other combination?


Id say it would work great and not to worry about something as silly as positive pressure


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hx-3*
> 
> Came across this today if anyone is interested. Magnetic dust filter set for the Air 540: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21119/ffi-176/DEMCiflex_Corsair_Air_540_Magnetic_Dust_Fan_Filter_Set_-_6_Piece.html


Has been mentioned before in the thread.
FrozenCPU has a better price for the whole set, but you could also order directly by the manufacturer's site individual filters - if you want to focus on specific inlets - i.e. the bottom etc.

http://www.demcifilter.com/c198/Air-540.aspx


----------



## michael-ocn

I'd probably do something like this...

3x 120s up front drawing air intake
1x 140 on back as exhaust
2x (or 4x if you like) 120s pwm controlled off the cpuheader on the rad as INTAKE (always running cool air thru the rad no matter what)

positive pressure to be sure, 5x intake 1x exhaust. i'd get quiet fans that can be spun up fast when needed or desired and put the 4x case fans on some kind of fan control to keep them quiet until i wanted to crank-em-up a bit for gaming

what's your gpu situation like, 1 or 2, shrouded blowers or the kind that spays hot air all around inside the case?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawswing*
> 
> Think I've asked this before but I'm still a little unsure with regards to the pressure inside the case.
> 
> I plan to fit 3x120's on the front, a 140 on the back, and most likely a H100i with 4 120's.
> 
> I'm wanting a positive pressure inside the case, this thing has too many holes to draw in dust. I'm also looking at all matching Corsair fans.
> 
> I also plan to try keep things as quiet as possible. I've got two options as far as I see. Which would be to have 3 AF120 quiet editions in the front pulling air in. One 140mm quiet edition at the back pulling air in (rarely see this done, but it'd also be blowing cold air on the H100i, not too sure if I'd see much benefit other than helping with the pressure). Then 4 SP120 quiet editions blow air up and out of the case.
> 
> The other option I suppose I'd have would be 3 AF120 performance editions blow air in through the front, then have the back 140 and the four SP120's as the quiet editions.
> 
> I'd imagine the last option would be better for temps, but bearing in mind that I want to keep the whole thing as quiet as possible which would you do? And given that all the fans will be from the Corsair series, would you choose any other combination?


----------



## pcfoo

Remember that your GPU is probably using a blower type, relatively powerful fan that is also exhausting.

If you would WCing the GPU, that would be irrelevant, but an air-cooled non TwinForce/Windforce/DC/ACX/we GPU will be exhausting.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawswing*
> 
> -snip-


3 SP120 PEs please. Don't get a stupid AF fan for a filtered intake


----------



## Mike813




----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> 3 SP120 PEs please. Don't get a stupid AF fan for a filtered intake


SP120s would be kind of loud... eLoop B12s all around


----------



## soul801

Almost done with my cable sleeving, also my rads came in.


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> SP120s would be kind of loud... eLoop B12s all around


I personally prefer faster fans that can be undervolted, giving me the option for optimal cooling if need be.
Both the SP120s, and the NB eLoops, at fast rpms, are loud and have terrible sound signatures according to various fan reviews such as silentpcreview, martin's liquid lab, and one of my favorite youtube channels for fans, http://www.youtube.com/user/CoolingTechnique .

I would consider getting the Scythe GT AP-15s. Hard to find by now, but very popular for their lower sound levels, and good static pressure. However, keep in mind they substitute rough noise signature for a slight bearing whine. Personally, having used different GTs, I don't hear the whine and find the 2150rpms (AP-45s) much quieter than SP120s, even using the step-down adapter with the Corsairs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike813*


Nice!


----------



## Mike813

thanks


----------



## L0nestar

You guys mounting your pump / reservoir on top of your PSU are a brave lot, lol.


----------



## Ehpik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L0nestar*
> 
> You guys mounting your pump / reservoir on top of your PSU are a brave lot, lol.


Lol. I mounted mine above my SSD cage, which of course, is above my PSU. I will cry if anything goes wrong.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L0nestar*
> 
> You guys mounting your pump / reservoir on top of your PSU are a brave lot, lol.


im starting my build log this weekend but I have a combo pump/res thats not been done yet.... And its not above the PSU lol


----------



## CurrentlyPissed

The new Corsair Carbide Air 540. Case is pretty neat overall, but not without it's sacrifices. I couldn't fit my XSPC RX360 Radiator up front with the Titan. So I had to opt to move to a RX240 up top.

Also going to a larger hose size forced me to remove some ramsticks. Guess I will be purchasing a larger 2 stick set.























































Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DaveLT

Of course if you want 60mm rads this is not the case for anyone ... DUH


----------



## CurrentlyPissed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Of course if you want 60mm rads this is not the case for anyone ... DUH


I know, I know. Funny as it is though. My temps dropped going from the 360 to the 240.

I have a 3770k @ 5.0 at 1.425v

And my idle temps went from 30-33c to 25-28c

My load temps went from 65-68c to 60c

I don't know if it's attributed to the better case flow, or the larger diamter tubing or dropping down the radiator size. Perhaps the RX360 was too big for just the CPU.


----------



## Seid Dark

What's the minimum rpm for stock fans? Is it possible to be near silent or are the fans at minimum still too loud? I got 3 AF 140 Quiet Editions already but plan to use the stock fans too if I buy this case.


----------



## pcfoo

Grrrr....starting getting impatient for my fittings and adaptors to come in the mail...has been a week waiting for those parts from Sidewinder...(2-3day they said...snif), and it has been more than a month of collecting parts here and there...NOUGH! I WANT TO MOVE IN!


----------



## CurrentlyPissed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> What's the minimum rpm for stock fans? Is it possible to be near silent or are the fans at minimum still too loud? I got 3 AF 140 Quiet Editions already but plan to use the stock fans too if I buy this case.


Honestly the stock fans are junk. I wouldn't use them. They are way to loud.

These are what I use on my radiator because I use a low fin count radiator, they are slow, but move a lot of air. And only 22.5 dB

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835345053

The rest of the case I use NZXT as they push a lot of air through, and are still very quiet. (all are Rifle bearing design. I have a hard time justifying cost of FDB).

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146019

85CFM at only 24dB


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L0nestar*
> 
> You guys mounting your pump / reservoir on top of your PSU are a brave lot, lol.


Hmm... If I wasn't reasonably sure that my loop is all right I wouldn't use it. Disasters (like material failure) happens, but then it probably wouldn't matter - water would be everywhere anyway








I just don't find having a res on top of my PSU any riskier that the whole water cooling setup.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurrentlyPissed*
> 
> I know, I know. Funny as it is though. My temps dropped going from the 360 to the 240.
> 
> I have a 3770k @ 5.0 at 1.425v
> 
> And my idle temps went from 30-33c to 25-28c
> 
> My load temps went from 65-68c to 60c
> 
> I don't know if it's attributed to the better case flow, or the larger diamter tubing or dropping down the radiator size. Perhaps the RX360 was too big for just the CPU.


how on earth do you have a 3770k at 5 Ghz and only 1.43 i cant even get 49x at 1.45 lol great chip you got their!!!!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurrentlyPissed*
> 
> Honestly the stock fans are junk. I wouldn't use them. They are way to loud.
> 
> These are what I use on my radiator because I use a low fin count radiator, they are slow, but move a lot of air. And only 22.5 dB
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835345053
> 
> The rest of the case I use NZXT as they push a lot of air through, and are still very quiet. (all are Rifle bearing design. I have a hard time justifying cost of FDB).
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146019
> 
> 85CFM at only 24dB


Overrated fans. Seriously overrated


----------



## Chalupa

I'm looking into buying the Air 540 for my next build. I really like the design and the performance. I just wanted to know if there are a set of fans that can give me the same effect as Ehpik's without having the redish lights inside the case? To make it clearer, I want the red light effect he has in the front of the case without having red lights inside (I want white lights inside).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ehpik*


----------



## CurrentlyPissed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> how on earth do you have a 3770k at 5 Ghz and only 1.43 i cant even get 49x at 1.45 lol great chip you got their!!!!


Lol thanks. I actually had it at 5.0 1.4v for awhile, but long gaming sessions (like around 5-6 hours in) it would eventually crash. So I just added .25v.

Max I got on it was 5.1 @ 1.425. I couldn't get 5.2 for the life of me, even with 1.5v. So gave up wasn;t going to blow a chip I could do 5.1 @ 1.425 so took it and counted my blessings.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chalupa*
> 
> I'm looking into buying the Air 540 for my next build. I really like the design and the performance. I just wanted to know if there are a set of fans that can give me the same effect as Ehpik's without having the redish lights inside the case? To make it clearer, I want the red light effect he has in the front of the case without having red lights inside (I want white lights inside).


There's a 3/4 to 1 inch gap between the case/ filter and the removable plate. So you could probably slip in some cathodes or a light strip in there.


----------



## CurrentlyPissed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Overrated fans. Seriously overrated


You mean spec wise, or actual rating wise?

I'm sure theres some over rating in there, and I can't back any claim up because I have no idea how to measure, or the tools to do so. But I can say they are quieter than SP120s, and push out twice the air. (remember they are 140mm fans though).


----------



## d3vour3r

Just got my case yesterday. Test fitted xt45 360 up front, only fits with fittings on the bottom, and u won't be able to fit a HDD in the hotswap bay next to it. Also can u fit a ex280 up top with this 360? Fittings facing backwards... How are people mounting tube res/pumps in their cases? I've got mine on top of PSU but wouldn't mind fitting it down the bottom next to the PSU. I've got ax1200 so I'll see how much room there is. Will probs have to drill case to fit the pump bracket


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurrentlyPissed*
> 
> You mean spec wise, or actual rating wise?
> 
> I'm sure theres some over rating in there, and I can't back any claim up because I have no idea how to measure, or the tools to do so. But I can say they are quieter than SP120s, and push out twice the air. (remember they are 140mm fans though).


Actual rating, pl0x
Push out twice the air?! I know NZXT very well overrates their fans. And no, SP120s are 62CFM. The real rating of those fans are more so 50-60CFM over a 140mm area AND very weak static pressure. Once you introduce a filter ... BAM! And there's nearly no airflow coming out of the things


----------



## CurrentlyPissed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Actual rating, pl0x
> Push out twice the air?! I know NZXT very well overrates their fans. And no, SP120s are 62CFM. The real rating of those fans are more so 50-60CFM over a 140mm area AND very weak static pressure. Once you introduce a filter ... BAM! And there's nearly no airflow coming out of the things


I dunno, seems like they push a lot harder than the SP120s. I want the new Bitfenix Pro series fans though. Lotsa good reads on them it seems.

These

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835345068


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurrentlyPissed*
> 
> I want the new Bitfenix Pro series fans though. Lotsa good reads on them it seems.
> 
> These
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835345068


Wait, how new is "new"?

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/bitfenix_spectre_pro_range_review/1

Dated 2011


----------



## tomxlr8

Question on fans direction.
I have 360 on front in push blowing in.
The 240 on top will have fans above the rad. Should they push or pull for best results?

EDIT: Push means blowing into case / Pull means blowing out of the top of the case

(cpu/gpu under water; 120mm fan on exhaust in the back)


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Question on fans direction.
> I have 360 on front in push blowing in.
> The 240 on top will have fans above the rad. Should they push or pull for best results?
> 
> EDIT: Push means blowing into case / Pull means blowing out of the top of the case
> 
> (cpu/gpu under water; 120mm fan on exhaust in the back)


Push/pull is fan orientation. You are confusing it with intake/exhaust.

Both intake and exhaust can be either push or pull or push/pull.

OT : Have your 240 setup to PUSH air through the radiator, but exhausting up the top.

Flip your 120mm rear fan to intake with a filter.

You will have more positive pressure that way


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Push means blowing into case / Pull means blowing out of the top of the case


Think of it as where the fan is in relation to the openings it is pumping air through:

If it is behind the openings / holes / grills / rad or whatever your reference is, it is pulling air through it.

If it is in-front of the openings / holes / grills / rad or whatever your reference is, it is pushing air through it

Technically, yes, if we are talking case fans (no rads involved), most fans mounted inside the case or shrouds have to pull air in to act as intakes, and push are out to act as exhausts.


----------



## tomxlr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> Push/pull is fan orientation. You are confusing it with intake/exhaust.
> 
> Both intake and exhaust can be either push or pull or push/pull.
> 
> OT : Have your 240 setup to PUSH air through the radiator, but exhausting up the top.
> 
> Flip your 120mm rear fan to intake with a filter.
> 
> You will have more positive pressure that way


Thanks. I meant it right but didn't word it well.
For aesthetics, fans stay above rad in my case. They can either "PUSH air throug the radiator" into the case or they can PULL air out of the case.
Which would be better in this specific scenario up top?


----------



## Chalupa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> There's a 3/4 to 1 inch gap between the case/ filter and the removable plate. So you could probably slip in some cathodes or a light strip in there.


Would BitFenix Spectre Pro LED Reds have a similar lighting effect with the front grill as his case without bleeding inside the case. Like I said, I want a white glow inside, but I want to see a red glow on the outside through the grill.


----------



## tomxlr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3vour3r*
> 
> Just got my case yesterday. Test fitted xt45 360 up front, only fits with fittings on the bottom, and u won't be able to fit a HDD in the hotswap bay next to it. Also can u fit a ex280 up top with this 360? Fittings facing backwards... How are people mounting tube res/pumps in their cases? I've got mine on top of PSU but wouldn't mind fitting it down the bottom next to the PSU. I've got ax1200 so I'll see how much room there is. Will probs have to drill case to fit the pump bracket


Hey mate,
Just a note for you, yesterday I was playing with the same thing and I was able to fit the xt45 and the HDD hotswap bay by using a 45deg fitting for the GPU run and a 90deg fitting to go rear of case.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chalupa*
> 
> Would BitFenix Spectre Pro LED Reds have a similar lighting effect with the front grill as his case without bleeding inside the case. Like I said, I want a white glow inside, but I want to see a red glow on the outside through the grill.


I dont think so. I think the red from the fans will overwhelm the white glow. I suggest getting red LEDs or cathodes and having it on the edges, pointing out.


----------



## tomxlr8

Right-e-o... My STUFF is here!








I shall spend the weekend learning to water cool.

EDIT:
Decided to start a Build Log...


----------



## CurrentlyPissed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Question on fans direction.
> I have 360 on front in push blowing in.
> The 240 on top will have fans above the rad. Should they push or pull for best results?
> 
> EDIT: Push means blowing into case / Pull means blowing out of the top of the case
> 
> (cpu/gpu under water; 120mm fan on exhaust in the back)


I myself do front intake, top and rear exhaust.


----------



## CurrentlyPissed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> 
> 
> Right-e-o... My STUFF is here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shall spend the weekend learning to water cool.


Enjoy mang, lookin good already!


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Thanks. I meant it right but didn't word it well.
> For aesthetics, fans stay above rad in my case. They can either "PUSH air throug the radiator" into the case or they can PULL air out of the case.
> Which would be better in this specific scenario up top?


No worries at all. I kinda knew what you meant, but wrote it out to avoid confusion.

It's really up to you and your taste. I would personally have it so the fans are pushing air through the radiator up top.

Plus, if you have some nice looking fans, it will look better than a black rad fin array









What sort of radiators and fans are you using?


----------



## tomxlr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> No worries at all. I kinda knew what you meant, but wrote it out to avoid confusion.
> 
> It's really up to you and your taste. I would personally have it so the fans are pushing air through the radiator up top.
> 
> Plus, if you have some nice looking fans, it will look better than a black rad fin array
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of radiators and fans are you using?


This is where I screwed up. Bought scythe gt 120 ap-16. They look WHITE on pics! ... Not this ****ty ass Grey. Anyway they are butt ugly and I'm hiding them to show the xt45 rads.
Also xt45 upfront forces you to hide them outside case anyway for fitting reasons.


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> This is where I screwed up. Bought scythe gt 120 ap-16. They look WHITE on pics! ... Not this ****ty ass Grey. Anyway they are butt ugly and I'm hiding them to show the xt45 rads.
> Also xt45 upfront forces you to hide them outside case anyway for fitting reasons.


I'm using AP-15s on my 360 and 240 in my 540.

They're great fans with neutral looks. They should perform great in either way you choose to put them.

I don't think they are as ugly as you make them out to be though.

You could always paint them if it bothers you that much, although the xt45 is a good looking rad. Either way should be just fine.

I've got a 240 ut60 up top with 2 AP15s in push, and I don't find them ugly










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## soul801

Ok, just about ready to go. Cables are sleeved, as I now have blisters on both of my hands. Got Alphcool ST30 360 and 240 going for push pull low RPM fans. Just waiting on Rigid Acrylic Tubing then should be all set.


----------



## kleox64

Guys is it possible to fit 3 x 140mm fans to the front, if so I'm assuming I'd have to make some kind of bracket or possibly use a radiator grill to hold them in place.

Im not assuming they have to be attached to the front panel, Ive used similar mods on other cases with success in keeping temps down.

The reason is I have extremely good 140mm x 38mm Sanaces which I dont want to give up.

Is the hieght of the chassis 415mm or 458mm?


----------



## kleox64

Also what is the internal depth between the motherboard tray (where the sata connector is) and the side panel?

I may want to add more hotswap capability using 5 1/4" docks in the 3.5" hard drive area.


----------



## 298703

Could anyone give me the dimension of the back? From the motherboard tray to the side panel?
I want to try and find a HDD cage thatll fit ontop of the PSU.


----------



## kleox64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> Could anyone give me the dimension of the back? From the motherboard tray to the side panel?
> I want to try and find a HDD cage thatll fit ontop of the PSU.


This will only be fine for SSD's, I also looked at this idea but there is no cooling there.

Im looking at putting something in the top area of the main chamber, possibly 3.5" mobile racks with 2.5" drives though it depends on the depth.


----------



## ironhide138

Has anyone tried ghetto rigging a fan over one of the holes under the HDDs? Fan straight into the gpu could be cool.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Has anyone tried ghetto rigging a fan over one of the holes under the HDDs? Fan straight into the gpu could be cool.


Not a bad idea, although a lot of people see dust as an issue. I personally want to rig a fan to blow on the back of the cpu socket somehow. Would be awesome if in a future revision of this case they make a nice clean cut for a 200mm fan back there or something.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Not a bad idea, although a lot of people see dust as an issue. I personally want to rig a fan to blow on the back of the cpu socket somehow. Would be awesome if in a future revision of this case they make a nice clean cut for a 200mm fan back there or something.


200mm? DO NOT WANT.


----------



## kleox64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Has anyone tried ghetto rigging a fan over one of the holes under the HDDs? Fan straight into the gpu could be cool.


It's always best in my opinion to have airflow in one direction, demciflex do a dust filter for the bottom.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> 200mm? DO NOT WANT.


How so? A 200mm fan would be quiet, blow just enough to move some heat away from the socket/vrm... No need for anything high pressure/rpm.

If someone figures out a way to cleanly mount any fan in this case I want pics. I may try it myself...


----------



## 298703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kleox64*
> 
> This will only be fine for SSD's, I also looked at this idea but there is no cooling there.
> 
> Im looking at putting something in the top area of the main chamber, possibly 3.5" mobile racks with 2.5" drives though it depends on the depth.


If i know the dimensions, I can see if a fan can fit there. Easy screw and nuts.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> How so? A 200mm fan would be quiet, blow just enough to move some heat away from the socket/vrm... No need for anything high pressure/rpm.
> 
> If someone figures out a way to cleanly mount any fan in this case I want pics. I may try it myself...


"apparent airflow" anything in the way would cut airflow down massively when it comes to 200mm
Stay away from 200mm fans


----------



## Qu1ckset

Updated


----------



## ironhide138

I was.thinkn


----------



## ironhide138

I was thinking of getting some of that 3m double sided "modders tape" and just sticking a fan on with that. Maybe stuck to some foam so there's no vibration. Something low rpm and not high SP, just to get air right to the gpu fan.


----------



## Mike813

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Updated


i guess my system didnt make the cut........


----------



## bond32

Well bought a second NZXT sentry 2... I must be stupid. Has the exact same issue of a unresponsive touchscreen. Guess the hunt for a good fan controller will continue. Anyone had experience with this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811997078


----------



## squidoo

Hi everyone, I am just about to order my Carbide 540 but I had a couple questions I was wondering if you could clarify for me.

1. I am intending to use 2 alphacool rads, st30 360 on the front and a xt45 240 on the top, do you think I will have enough space to run both of these push pull? (will be using all corsair sp120s)
2. Where do you think the best placement is for a cylinder res?
3. Have any of you found the front panel wires to be particularly short ie. not being able to reach the bottom of the mobo? (I watched a youtube review and this was mentioned)

Thanks for the help, I will definitely post some pics when I start my build in a couple weeks


----------



## 298703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squidoo*
> 
> Hi everyone, I am just about to order my Carbide 540 but I had a couple questions I was wondering if you could clarify for me.
> 
> 1. I am intending to use 2 alphacool rads, st30 360 on the front and a xt45 240 on the top, do you think I will have enough space to run both of these push pull? (will be using all corsair sp120s)
> 2. Where do you think the best placement is for a cylinder res?
> 3. Have any of you found the front panel wires to be particularly short ie. not being able to reach the bottom of the mobo? (I watched a youtube review and this was mentioned)
> 
> Thanks for the help, I will definitely post some pics when I start my build in a couple weeks


1. Im pretty sure the rads will fit, though the 360 rad will have to have the ports on the bottom of the case. Not 100% sure though.
2. How big is the res?
3. Some people couldnt even get the wires to reach at all. Corsair did send extensions to them though so if you have a problem, post a message on the Corsair forums and put in an RMA request.


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Well bought a second NZXT sentry 2... I must be stupid. Has the exact same issue of a unresponsive touchscreen. Guess the hunt for a good fan controller will continue. Anyone had experience with this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811997078


Using that one right now. Although, to be honest, I haven't deployed the temp sensors, and have the fans running on manual. Anything in particular you want to test out? Touchscreen is fine, no issues as of yet.

If it wasn't for the Lamptron CW611 being $100, I would have gone for that one instead.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atokade*
> 
> Using that one right now. Although, to be honest, I haven't deployed the temp sensors, and have the fans running on manual. Anything in particular you want to test out? Touchscreen is fine, no issues as of yet.
> 
> If it wasn't for the Lamptron CW611 being $100, I would have gone for that one instead.


I have looked everywhere, cant find anyone with a similar issue. Very aggravating. The touchscreen simply wont work after a few seconds of turning the power on.


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kleox64*
> 
> Guys is it possible to fit 3 x 140mm fans to the front, if so I'm assuming I'd have to make some kind of bracket or possibly use a radiator grill to hold them in place.
> 
> Im not assuming they have to be attached to the front panel, Ive used similar mods on other cases with success in keeping temps down.
> 
> The reason is I have extremely good 140mm x 38mm Sanaces which I dont want to give up.
> 
> Is the hieght of the chassis 415mm or 458mm?


PS13 apparently modded his case to fit three 140mm fans at the front. You may want to PM him for details.

*edit* see post #622
http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery/620#post_20512871


----------



## PhantomTaco

Just thought I'd post another quick teaser of my work in progress, still has a bit more left to it but it's almost there!



Still need to wrap up the last bit of the illuminated midplate (grab an led strip and need to cut down a bit from the front for the fan), and the new sli bridge along with cable management. Really proud of it so far though, any thoughts? BTW the lighting is poor because I was testing with a cathode in my mirror box just to see how it looked.


----------



## lakopipo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Just thought I'd post another quick teaser of my work in progress, still has a bit more left to it but it's almost there!
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to wrap up the last bit of the illuminated midplate (grab an led strip and need to cut down a bit from the front for the fan), and the new sli bridge along with cable management. Really proud of it so far though, any thoughts? BTW the lighting is poor because I was testing with a cathode in my mirror box just to see how it looked.


I really liked it! and the cover, omg im sending you a pm. i also want one titan but i cant afford nothing more than 7970....


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atokade*
> 
> PS13 apparently modded his case to fit three 140mm fans at the front. You may want to PM him for details.
> 
> *edit* see post #622
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery/620#post_20512871


PS13's pics are pretty cool! I guess the question is.... what size drill bit he used to get the 3x 140s up front


----------



## sdcalihusker

May I join this club?





I fell in love with this case the moment I saw it. Now I just need to get my rig to it's full potential. Build log Here


----------



## d3vour3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Hey mate,
> Just a note for you, yesterday I was playing with the same thing and I was able to fit the xt45 and the HDD hotswap bay by using a 45deg fitting for the GPU run and a 90deg fitting to go rear of case.


Thanks mate. I'm running same configuration. I'll see if I can squeeze it in tomorrow when I'm back at it. I've got my loop built, going to wire up tomorrow. Will post pics. Can u post pics of you set up so I can see what u mean?


----------



## 298703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Just thought I'd post another quick teaser of my work in progress, still has a bit more left to it but it's almost there!
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to wrap up the last bit of the illuminated midplate (grab an led strip and need to cut down a bit from the front for the fan), and the new sli bridge along with cable management. Really proud of it so far though, any thoughts? BTW the lighting is poor because I was testing with a cathode in my mirror box just to see how it looked.


Nice one man! Im going with the lazy option and trying to get ColdZero to do one


----------



## xx9e02

Finally got around to moving my parts from my old HAF 922 to the 540! I don't know how I managed to prolong it for 3 weeks lol. Using stock fans as well for now, probably will switch to 3xSP120s for front. I don't often adjust my case fans above lowest speed either for quietness, so I hooked them up to a fan controller and faced it inwards in the 5.25" bay (no evidence of a controller outside) and set them all to lowest speed. Long live X58!



Don't mind the tray... temporary until I find a side table/suck it up and put it on the desk >_>


----------



## Mofomamy

Quick Question from one who is attempting custom water cooling for the first time: Which has superior cooling performance in the front of the 540? An Alphacool 360 XT45 rad in push or a Swiftech MCR320-XP rad in push/pull. 1500 max rpm pwm fans will be used. The Alphacool is thicker. But the Swiftech, while thinner, has superior fin density and the advantage of push/pull. Maybe push/pull has meager affect on such a thin rad, however.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xx9e02*
> 
> Finally got around to moving my parts from my old HAF 922 to the 540! I don't know how I managed to prolong it for 3 weeks lol. Using stock fans as well for now, probably will switch to 3xSP120s for front. I don't often adjust my case fans above lowest speed either for quietness, so I hooked them up to a fan controller and faced it inwards in the 5.25" bay (no evidence of a controller outside) and set them all to lowest speed. Long live X58!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the tray... temporary until I find a side table/suck it up and put it on the desk >_>


You could replace the tray with a small slab or put the feet up on some stone pavers with some spare stone bits from somewhere.

http://www.cascadestoneworks.com/index.php?dispatch=categories.view&category_id=79
http://www.cascadestoneworks.com/index.php?dispatch=categories.view&category_id=50


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xx9e02*
> 
> Finally got around to moving my parts from my old HAF 922 to the 540! I don't know how I managed to prolong it for 3 weeks lol. Using stock fans as well for now, probably will switch to 3xSP120s for front. I don't often adjust my case fans above lowest speed either for quietness, so I hooked them up to a fan controller and faced it inwards in the 5.25" bay (no evidence of a controller outside) and set them all to lowest speed. Long live X58!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind the tray... temporary until I find a side table/suck it up and put it on the desk >_>


MOAR pics of how you mounted the fan controller! And yes i'm a fellow x58 owner, not going to go to LGA1155 since i can get a L5639 on the cheap (six core POWAH!) and overclock it to the moon
If i just want to break records though i better get my WC build done (CM690 and HAF 912 side by side) and grab a X5570 on the cheap
Except .. my mobo still makes many X58 mobos just cower in a corner. Next up : P6X58D Premium


----------



## xx9e02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> You could replace the tray with a small slab or put the feet up on some stone pavers with some spare stone bits from somewhere.
> 
> http://www.cascadestoneworks.com/index.php?dispatch=categories.view&category_id=79
> http://www.cascadestoneworks.com/index.php?dispatch=categories.view&category_id=50


Good idea, grabbed some spare ceramic tile we had and put the case on it. Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> MOAR pics of how you mounted the fan controller! And yes i'm a fellow x58 owner, not going to go to LGA1155 since i can get a L5639 on the cheap (six core POWAH!) and overclock it to the moon
> If i just want to break records though i better get my WC build done (CM690 and HAF 912 side by side) and grab a X5570 on the cheap
> Except .. my mobo still makes many X58 mobos just cower in a corner. Next up : P6X58D Premium


I simply put the fan controller in from the inside lol. It fits in pretty securely.


----------



## squidoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> 1. Im pretty sure the rads will fit, though the 360 rad will have to have the ports on the bottom of the case. Not 100% sure though.
> 2. How big is the res?
> 3. Some people couldnt even get the wires to reach at all. Corsair did send extensions to them though so if you have a problem, post a message on the Corsair forums and put in an RMA request.


Thanks for the response. Im looking at putting this res in http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_160_299&products_id=21863 or this one http://frozenqshop.gostorego.com/products/reservoirs/lf250-23.html so either way 250 - 270 mm in length


----------



## nexusforce

Just ordered this case and swapped in my old system. Great case to build in and maintain. I Just need another AF140 for the back exhaust fan and some dust filter screens for the PSU cutout and the bottom of the case.


----------



## Dholby5150

Some shots of my 540










Rx360 in the front. Tight fit.


----------



## d3vour3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexusforce*
> 
> Just ordered this case and swapped in my old system. Great case to build in and maintain. I Just need another AF140 for the back exhaust fan and some dust filter screens for the PSU cutout and the bottom of the case.


Bro do urself a favour and get a better cpu cooler.


----------



## nexusforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3vour3r*
> 
> Bro do urself a favour and get a better cpu cooler.


lol yea I have too, I've been ordering GPUs for mining and everything else but that.


----------



## d3vour3r

finally finished my build. More pics in my sig build log but heres a couple for this thread


----------



## Ehpik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3vour3r*
> 
> finally finished my build. More pics in my sig build log but heres a couple for this thread


Looking good there!


----------



## michael-ocn

Some serious radiator area in there, I like how you routed the tubing in that bad ass setup








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3vour3r*
> 
> finally finished my build. More pics in my sig build log but heres a couple for this thread


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3vour3r*
> 
> finally finished my build. More pics in my sig build log but heres a couple for this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice, I like it









Small recommendations:
-I'd swap tubing on CPU block (rotate 180 if needed)
-it's good to clean the case and rads before taking pictures - it looks dirty (blah







)


----------



## d3vour3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Very nice, I like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small recommendations:
> -I'd swap tubing on CPU block (rotate 180 if needed)
> -it's good to clean the case and rads before taking pictures - it looks dirty (blah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yeh it would be a bit cleaner with the tubing swapped and if i was 100% OCD i would do that but i am only 90% so i can live with it.

And yeh i saw the finger marks on the case as i was taking pics and was also like Meh!


----------



## 298703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dholby5150*
> 
> Some shots of my 540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rx360 in the front. Tight fit.


Did you mount the rad like that cause you want to keep the dust filter?


----------



## kleox64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Hey man what kind of brackets did you use for the three 140mm?
> I was thinking if attaching a 420 radiator grill and mount the fans on that.
> 
> Very nice, good job


----------



## lakopipo

Hi guys, may going to order the case within a week, but i have to ask you guys for a favor.
Can anyone of you please tell me the width and height of the ventilation holes over the powersupply?
if it fits i was thinking putting one or two 40mm fans there for taking some heat out of the "unclean-side"
thanks.


----------



## Ehpik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakopipo*
> 
> Hi guys, may going to order the case within a week, but i have to ask you guys for a favor.
> Can anyone of you please tell me the width and height of the ventilation holes over the powersupply?
> if it fits i was thinking putting one or two 40mm fans there for taking some heat out of the "unclean-side"
> thanks.


I believe it's 6" tall, 4.7" wide. Hope that helps.


----------



## orl2222

Just got this case in, moving my parts over. I found that Silverstone 140MM magnetic fan filters, two of them fit perfect on the bottom of the case. A real cheap fix.


----------



## lakopipo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ehpik*
> 
> I believe it's 6" tall, 4.7" wide. Hope that helps.


from norway, so i would appreicate cm. haha


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakopipo*
> 
> from norway, so i would appreicate cm. haha


Wait ... isn't 4.7" 119.3 cm? The holes diameter can't be THAT wide can it







i'll say 80mm fans will definitely fit in there


----------



## 298703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Wait ... isn't 4.7" 119.3 cm? The holes diameter can't be THAT wide can it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll say 80mm fans will definitely fit in there


Not sure how you passed maths in school








It's roughly 12cm.


----------



## 298703

I'd also like some help.
Does anyone know the maximum space there is above the PSU? I want to fit a hdd cage there, replacing the SSD one.


----------



## lakopipo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Wait ... isn't 4.7" 119.3 cm? The holes diameter can't be THAT wide can it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll say 80mm fans will definitely fit in there


80mm? are you sure? would you check for me? how width it is.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oicwutudidthar*
> 
> anyone know if it's possible to do two sr1 280mm rads in this case with 1 set of fans on each? (1 in the top, 1 in the front)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> I would have much rather had a 540 in white. So much so I made a mock up of one and tweeted it to corsair:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe if enough of us tweet it to them, they'll get on it? XD












I have asked for this on page 13. I'm really hoping there would be a white one.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> Not sure how you passed maths in school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's roughly 12cm.


Oops, just a matter of wrong units


----------



## 298703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Oops, just a matter of wrong units


Ah. Did you think it was in feet?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> Ah. Did you think it was in feet?


Nope i accidentally hit cm instead of mm


----------



## Ehpik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> I'd also like some help.
> Does anyone know the maximum space there is above the PSU? I want to fit a hdd cage there, replacing the SSD one.


From the top of my PSU to the "ceiling" of the case is 10.25".


----------



## 298703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ehpik*
> 
> From the top of my PSU to the "ceiling" of the case is 10.25".


Thanks. And the width? Tray to panel?


----------



## Ehpik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> Thanks. And the width? Tray to panel?


Tray to Panel: 4.7/8"

Width: 14.7/8".


----------



## 298703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ehpik*
> 
> Tray to Panel: 4.7/8"
> 
> Width: 14.7/8".


Thank you very much! +rep


----------



## Ehpik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> Thank you very much! +rep


You're welcome and thanks for the rep!


----------



## Ludus

Hi guys,
I'm sorry if question was already posted.
How tall the cpu cooler could be ?

Thank u, i really want to buy the air 540, i'm waiting to find it in italy.

Inviato dal mio GT-I9300 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dholby5150

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dholby5150*
> 
> Some shots of my 540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rx360 in the front. Tight fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mount the rad like that cause you want to keep the dust filter?
Click to expand...

That and there is a step down in the top near the front. Did not want to have to cut the case to fit the rad in.


----------



## Tacoma

Time to join the 540 club









Its so light the first time I picked it up. Felt in love with it due to spacing and the beauty.


----------



## Ehpik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoma*
> 
> Time to join the 540 club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its so light the first time I picked it up. Felt in love with it due to spacing and the beauty.


Just to let you know, your front panel isn't secured properly on the bottom.


----------



## Nexo

This seems so small and good.


----------



## Ehpik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexo*
> 
> This seems so small and good.


It's a great case.


----------



## 298703

Got my order in! Expecting delivery on Monday or Tuesday.
PSU, RAM, LEDs and H100i coming a bit after that!


----------



## d3vour3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ludus*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I'm sorry if question was already posted.
> How tall the cpu cooler could be ?
> 
> Thank u, i really want to buy the air 540, i'm waiting to find it in italy.
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I9300 con Tapatalk 2


Theres heaps of room mate it should fit most air coolers


----------



## Qu1ckset

Updated








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike813*
> 
> i guess my system didnt make the cut........


Sorry, fixed now!


----------



## Tacoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ehpik*
> 
> Just to let you know, your front panel isn't secured properly on the bottom.


Yes i noticed it a while after posting. Was testing the H110 but I went back to the NH D14.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ludus*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I'm sorry if question was already posted.
> How tall the cpu cooler could be ?
> 
> Thank u, i really want to buy the air 540, i'm waiting to find it in italy.
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I9300 con Tapatalk 2


I have the HUGE NH D14 and theres still some room left before the fan touching the glass panel.


----------



## Mike813

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Updated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, fixed now!


thank you


----------



## Caldeio

My case should be shipped out this morning. I'm so excited. This is the first time, I've had something other than a MATX case. A rosewill glossy at that!

I'm just going to tape the bottom of the case until I get a dust filter. I'm more than likely going to put my hdd in the side case and add my 80mm noctua as a inlet so I'll need a dust filter for there and one for the PSU


----------



## sdcalihusker

I changed my loop up a bit for a cleaner look.


----------



## selk22

I really like the white tubes in there man!


----------



## sdcalihusker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> I really like the white tubes in there man!


Thanks! That is the Primochill Advanced LRT in Elegent white.


----------



## beachnerds

Hey everyone. I had a Rosewill Blackhawk Ultra case and while it ran cool it sounded like a Air Conditioner from the 1980's. I saw this case and absolutely fell in love! I have had it for two days and I am going to really be changing it up as time goes by. The Plexi was scratched when I got it. The cage for the SSD was lose. Quick phone call to Corsair and they will be sending a replacement soon.


----------



## beachnerds

My Lord that is an absolutely beautiful build! So jealous.


----------



## sdcalihusker

If you mean my build, I thank you! There are tons of awesome builds on OCN. I only started doing my builds a few months ago, and picked up so much from all of the posts I've had the pleasure to read. Take your time with your build, and do what you want with it. Consider it a canvas. See things you like in other builds, research it out, and if need be, save up to achieve it. It can be whatever experience for you that you decide.


----------



## lakopipo

Another question. The side panel, can you put a cold cathode at the bottom and top without it trying to kill youre eyes? and can you fit a dust filter between the power supply and the side panel? thanks


----------



## PS13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakopipo*
> 
> Another question. The side panel, can you put a cold cathode at the bottom and top without it trying to kill youre eyes? and can you fit a dust filter between the power supply and the side panel? thanks


i now have white led light strips in the top and front beside the fans. i think a cathode on the floor would be annoyingly bright. (my case is right beside me)


----------



## PS13

hey guys i have seen a few posts about mounting HDDs on there side pop up.

i re-mounted my SSD rack so it is flat so i can mount 2.5" mechanical drives in there as well as SSDs.

all i did was drill 2 holes in the back side of the mounting bracket part and 2 more in the bottom drive bay thing and used short screws to screw it onto the mesh at the back of the case.

i know this wont fix your 3.5" HDD issues but i just thought i would post this up so you guys can see there is another option for storage drives if you don't want to use the hot swaps or want to put a radiator there or what ever.

sorry about the dodgey pic.


----------



## Benjyyyy

I'm very interested in this case as at the moment my Coolermaster Cosmos 1000 isn't cutting it =P I have to open the door and remove the bay drive clip things and stick my fan in front of it too help keep things cool. Hopefully this case will keep my stuff cool! Going too order one early next week


----------



## suwit hrc thai

This is my first love


----------



## lemniscate

guys, I'm having troubles replacing the rear fan with corsair AF140.. the holes on the case won't align with the ones on the fan (a few mm off). am I doing it wrong?

might be able to solve this by making cuts on the rubber part of the fan, but I'm pretty sure I'm doing something wrong here...


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Suwit, that's looking really good! Digging that fluid color as well!


----------



## 298703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suwit hrc thai*
> 
> This is my first love


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdcalihusker*
> 
> I changed my loop up a bit for a cleaner look.


What LED strips are you running? I was about to hesitantly buy the NZXT Hues but dont like how spaced the LEDs are on those! Quick reply would be grateful! Want to order for next day!


----------



## Ehpik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suwit hrc thai*
> 
> This is my first love


Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## v1ral

Suwit got a log?


----------



## sdcalihusker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> What LED strips are you running? I was about to hesitantly buy the NZXT Hues but dont like how spaced the LEDs are on those! Quick reply would be grateful! Want to order for next day!


I used a OLS light kit and modified it to run off 4-pin molex. http://www.amazon.com/PPA-OLSHARGB-Accent-Multicolor-Lighting/dp/B002CQ87MI

Fairly easy mod to to, since the kit is alread 12 volt.


----------



## 298703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdcalihusker*
> 
> I used a OLS light kit and modified it to run off 4-pin molex. http://www.amazon.com/PPA-OLSHARGB-Accent-Multicolor-Lighting/dp/B002CQ87MI
> 
> Fairly easy mod to to, since the kit is alread 12 volt.


Thanks for the reply. Not really interested in strips I have to mod though unfortunately.

I'll wait on suwit hrc Thai for his reply now









I'll wait on


----------



## Mike813

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suwit hrc thai*
> 
> This is my first love
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Pink Pepto Bismol look.. What are you plan on doing to the front area? rad, new fans?


----------



## Thomastasa

Finally got the comp set up (but not for long







need to RMA the mobo due to 2 dead dimm slots)







and in case anyone was wondering, the 15" cold cathode tubes by logisys fit fine hidden on the inside of the front fans. now to get more lighting around the edge and have the inside light up to music!


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdcalihusker*
> 
> I changed my loop up a bit for a cleaner look.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh yeah! Now I like it even more. Great job


----------



## sdcalihusker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> Oh yeah! Now I like it even more. Great job


thanks! That is how I was trying to describe it in my build log.


----------



## KooJM

Hi. guys.
I just write my AIR540 build log.
Please check below link.






http://www.overclock.net/t/1419867/my-water-cooling-system-with-corsair-air540-and-maximus-v-formula-gtx780-sli#post_20643202


----------



## MaN227

what kind of coolant line/hose is it that guys use that has the straight lines right up to the bends? please and thank you. the last I see in this thread is like Suwit hrc thai's build.

after I got my air540 and fell in love I'm not at all surprised that many others seem to love it as well. even before its release I felt corsair had a hit on their hands, wonderful design.

and being as such, that i don't see many photos posted of the back side, I will assume others (like me) really like how clean the front can look while the back side is a hot mess lol

I really enjoy seeing all the air540 pr0n pix









oh btw for those that have been around this thread since the beginning, Mr Corsair George has taken GREAT care of me and my issues.

*VERY MUCH APPRECIATE you Mr George* , u da man







:


----------



## Nexo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdcalihusker*
> 
> I changed my loop up a bit for a cleaner look.


Dayum nice colors!


----------



## lakopipo

ORDERED ERMAHGERD, the shop im buying from in norway wasnt supposed to get it until the 30th august, but they got it in today, so im expecting it to be here on thursday/friday.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> what kind of coolant line/hose is it that guys use that has the straight lines right up to the bends? please and thank you. the last I see in this thread is like Suwit hrc thai's build.


Primochill Rigid Acrylic i think.


----------



## sdcalihusker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexo*
> 
> Dayum nice colors!


Thanks. I really need to add a ROG motherboard to match the theme, but I've really liked the sabertooth models lately.


----------



## MaN227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Primochill Rigid Acrylic i think.


OH, do I assume correctly you have to heat it and bend it? with a heat gun perhaps? I have a heat gun marketed to loosen floor tile adhesive, that sort of thing?

is it easy to .... how do I say this ???

is it easy to reduce the inside diameter during the bend , as such that it restricts flow to any noticeable degree?

lol I suppose I should have asked it the opposite way perhaps , is it HARD to have it reduce flow ?

to my eye that sorta stuff looks WAY WAY better than just flex tubing.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> OH, do I assume correctly you have to heat it and bend it? with a heat gun perhaps? I have a heat gun marketed to loosen floor tile adhesive, that sort of thing?


Primochill states you just have to bend it without a heat gun


----------



## MaN227

. humm i must read up on this, using a corsair h100 in my 540 now, perhaps I will look into doing a full custom loop now. gonna check out the for sale section too , thanks bro


----------



## 298703

Have my rig up and running. Got a H100i to pair with everything as well..... and i can say, im dissapointed.
Both HDD trays have cracks which led me to breaking the first one before i spotted it. Fans are extremely loud, and an increase in GPU temps by about 5C.
The case aesthetics are quite nice though. I will be swapping the fans out ASAP.

Will Corsair RMA my trays? I examined the 2nd one to see a crack down the pressure part which is most likely what caused my first one to snap off instantly.


----------



## Ehpik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> Have my rig up and running. Got a H100i to pair with everything as well..... and i can say, im dissapointed.
> Both HDD trays have cracks which led me to breaking the first one before i spotted it. Fans are extremely loud, and an increase in GPU temps by about 5C.
> The case aesthetics are quite nice though. I will be swapping the fans out ASAP.
> 
> Will Corsair RMA my trays? I examined the 2nd one to see a crack down the pressure part which is most likely what caused my first one to snap off instantly.


They should. I know a few people have had scratched side panels and such and Corsair sent them replacements.


----------



## MaN227

I don't know about RMA but , I'm fairly certain corsair will replace the broken hd trays when they have stock on hand.

I can't speak as to when they will have stock on parts.

being that the trays are flexible seems odd they would be broken. were they both seated/latched into their proper positions? was the cardboard box of screws inside one of them? perhaps you tried to see how far they would bend? I would not bend them out any farther than need be to get the pins to seat in the hd holes. rather bizarre they would BOTH be broken.

at the end of the day , as said prior, I think corsair will replace them when they have stock on hand. corsair has a stellar record of outstanding customer service.

don't HULK out on the replacements u get, and I'm sure you'll be fine.

I'm personally still waiting on the longer front i.o. wires/cables.

increase in gpu temps? really? what case are you coming from ? and was the gpu air cooled then as well. can't imagine how temps would be higher. as EVERY professional review I have read on this case has noted a decent DROP in gpu temps.

buyers remorse perhaps?

best of luck getting your tray issue sorted


----------



## Stained

Hey guys...

I'll be making an Air 540 with H110 soon and was wondering if the stock fans are worth replacing?

I hear both the case and H110 make about 40 dbA noise and all other components should only make about 30 dbA noise so I'm thinking lessening case noise could be a good thing unless the H110 overpowers it anyways?

What do you guys think?


----------



## 298703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> I don't know about RMA but , I'm fairly certain corsair will replace the broken hd trays when they have stock on hand.
> 
> I can't speak as to when they will have stock on parts.
> 
> being that the trays are flexible seems odd they would be broken. were they both seated/latched into their proper positions? was the cardboard box of screws inside one of them? perhaps you tried to see how far they would bend? I would not bend them out any farther than need be to get the pins to seat in the hd holes. rather bizarre they would BOTH be broken.
> 
> at the end of the day , as said prior, I think corsair will replace them when they have stock on hand. corsair has a stellar record of outstanding customer service.
> 
> don't HULK out on the replacements u get, and I'm sure you'll be fine.
> 
> I'm personally still waiting on the longer front i.o. wires/cables.
> 
> increase in gpu temps? really? what case are you coming from ? and was the gpu air cooled then as well. can't imagine how temps would be higher. as EVERY professional review I have read on this case has noted a decent DROP in gpu temps.
> 
> buyers remorse perhaps?
> 
> best of luck getting your tray issue sorted


Yeah, they are very flexible, but the one broke as soon as i pressed it. Literally 2mm in.
My case im coming from was terrible. A Dell XPS 630i. The HDD cage is directly in front of the fans and was full of drives, practically no air could get to the GPU. In the 540, air is directly going over the card yet it is 3-5C hotter at idle. I havent checked the load temps though, but it goes to arround 66C in the old case.
Yeah, it literally makes no sense what so ever how this is happening. Hopefully its a error in afterburner.

Dont think its buyer remorse when stats are coming up in my face! Also, I HATED my other case and I was so excited and LOVE the look of this one.


----------



## MaN227

right on, again best of luck getting issues corrected, corsair customer service is great. Peace.


----------



## Centenial

Hey guys, I've been using the 500r for some time now, but was wondering if you can fit fans under the top cover/filter like you can on the 500r. Just didn't know if it would be possible to do a push pull setup in the top of the case with a 45mm thick rad?


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stained*
> 
> Hey guys...
> 
> I'll be making an Air 540 with H110 soon and was wondering if the stock fans are worth replacing?
> 
> I hear both the case and H110 make about 40 dbA noise and all other components should only make about 30 dbA noise so I'm thinking lessening case noise could be a good thing unless the H110 overpowers it anyways?
> 
> What do you guys think?


To be perfectly frank, I'm not a big fan (no pun intended) of Corsair's fans. They're too loud for me given the amount of air they push. I personally switched out mine for Noiseblocker eloops (push only), and there are a bunch of great options out there to choose from should you want to get a quieter pair of fans.


----------



## Stained

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> To be perfectly frank, I'm not a big fan (no pun intended) of Corsair's fans. They're too loud for me given the amount of air they push. I personally switched out mine for Noiseblocker eloops (push only), and there are a bunch of great options out there to choose from should you want to get a quieter pair of fans.


Humm... so any more recommendations?
140mm or 120mm? And about how many? Antec, be quiet, BitFenix, Corsair, Noctua, NZXT, Scythe, Silverstone, Thermalright all have 140mms in my store of choice and in 120mms there's also Noiseblocker B12-X Bionics but I'd need more than one recommendation.

Actually reading about the Corsair AF140 it seems to be brilliant. Quiet however it tops off with a bit less blow than other noisier fans I guess. Other Corsair fans also seem to have been well reviewed and user ratings are nice too but I'm aware that the Air 540 fans have been met with criticism.

Worth trying out for $70 or is there an obviously better choice that you can support with experience or benchmarks?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Updated


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stained*
> 
> Humm... so any more recommendations?
> 140mm or 120mm? And about how many? Antec, be quiet, BitFenix, Corsair, Noctua, NZXT, Scythe, Silverstone, Thermalright all have 140mms in my store of choice and in 120mms there's also Noiseblocker B12-X Bionics but I'd need more than one recommendation.
> 
> Actually reading about the Corsair AF140 it seems to be brilliant. Quiet however it tops off with a bit less blow than other noisier fans I guess. Other Corsair fans also seem to have been well reviewed and user ratings are nice too but I'm aware that the Air 540 fans have been met with criticism.
> 
> Worth trying out for $70 or is there an obviously better choice that you can support with experience or benchmarks?


It would be difficult considering the number of posts in this thread by now, but the general consensus among the knowledgeable at this point is to go for 120mm static pressure fans at the front. Your choice at the rear. AF140s will not easily fit at the rear due to the rubber on the fan and clearance issues. I enjoyed the 140mm fans that came with the case. I could not stand Corsair SP120 High Perf editions, even with the low voltage adapter.

You will find many, many good suggestions for fans in the air cooling section, for sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stained*
> 
> Hey guys...
> 
> I'll be making an Air 540 with H110 soon and was wondering if the stock fans are worth replacing?
> 
> I hear both the case and H110 make about 40 dbA noise and all other components should only make about 30 dbA noise so I'm thinking lessening case noise could be a good thing unless the H110 overpowers it anyways?
> 
> What do you guys think?


As long as the fans on the H110 are connected to the motherboard CPU fan headers, they will be quiet unless you're stress testing the CPU or heavy CPU load games, benchmarks, etc.


----------



## 298703

Is anyone having trouble with the hotswap bays? They dont work for me. Im either setting something wrong or theyre dead.
I have drives that are 100% working in them so that is not the problem. The ports that they are connected to have hot swap enabled. Intel RST is enabled and installed in Windows.
However, they are not detected in the BIOS at all. Therefore, windows doesnt see the drives either. Power and sata cables are also hooked up respectively.

Am I missing something?>


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> Is anyone having trouble with the hotswap bays? They dont work for me. Im either setting something wrong or theyre dead.
> I have drives that are 100% working in them so that is not the problem. The ports that they are connected to have hot swap enabled. Intel RST is enabled and installed in Windows.
> However, they are not detected in the BIOS at all. Therefore, windows doesnt see the drives either. Power and sata cables are also hooked up respectively.
> 
> Am I missing something?>


Are the drives detected if you skip the hotswap bays and connect a sata cable from the drive to the exact same sata ports on the mobo? Or is it that you know the drives work from your previous build?


----------



## 298703

Yes the hotswap bays are connected to the mobo ports. I know they are working because they are from my rig so I moved over the HDDs to the 540. Also checked by directly hooking them up to the ports to make sure and they work.


----------



## SupahSpankeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stained*
> 
> Humm... so any more recommendations?
> 140mm or 120mm? And about how many? Antec, be quiet, BitFenix, Corsair, Noctua, NZXT, Scythe, Silverstone, Thermalright all have 140mms in my store of choice and in 120mms there's also Noiseblocker B12-X Bionics but I'd need more than one recommendation.
> 
> Actually reading about the Corsair AF140 it seems to be brilliant. Quiet however it tops off with a bit less blow than other noisier fans I guess. Other Corsair fans also seem to have been well reviewed and user ratings are nice too but I'm aware that the Air 540 fans have been met with criticism.
> 
> Worth trying out for $70 or is there an obviously better choice that you can support with experience or benchmarks?


Hey.

I currently have the following arrangement:

3x120mm Akasa Apache Black PWM (front intake)
1x140mm Akasa Apache Black PWM (exhaust)
1x120mm Akasa Venom on CPU

The CPU fan header goes into a PWM splitter (again, Akasa) which then drives the Venom and Apaches.

Airflow/pressure is _exactly_ neutral. No air comes in or out of the top port or the back grilles. The entire thing is built to respond to CPU temps (PWM splitter on CPU) and I could not be happier. When it's idle, it's silent, and I sit on the floor next to my rig so I care a great deal about how the term "silent" is thrown around. Under load, my OC'd 2550k never hits more than 75C in ambients of 28C.

I thought Akasa were a cheap, no-name brand which wasn't worth my time. I was very, very wrong indeed - the Apache and Venom fans they produce are awesome. PWM splitting is the future - it's a fan controller you don't need to controll. If you were lookikng to add 2-3 fans up in the top slot, I'd recommend a Swiftech splitter and some high RPM/static pressure fans on the front intake, as you'll need them to avoid negative pressure and a dusty inside.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SupahSpankeh*
> 
> Hey.
> 
> I currently have the following arrangement:
> 
> 3x120mm Akasa Apache Black PWM (front intake)
> 1x140mm Akasa Apache Black PWM (exhaust)
> 1x120mm Akasa Venom on CPU
> 
> The CPU fan header goes into a PWM splitter (again, Akasa) which then drives the Venom and Apaches.
> 
> Airflow/pressure is _exactly_ neutral. No air comes in or out of the top port or the back grilles. The entire thing is built to respond to CPU temps (PWM splitter on CPU) and I could not be happier. When it's idle, it's silent, and I sit on the floor next to my rig so I care a great deal about how the term "silent" is thrown around. Under load, my OC'd 2550k never hits more than 75C in ambients of 28C.
> 
> I thought Akasa were a cheap, no-name brand which wasn't worth my time. I was very, very wrong indeed - the Apache and Venom fans they produce are awesome. PWM splitting is the future - it's a fan controller you don't need to controll. If you were lookikng to add 2-3 fans up in the top slot, I'd recommend a Swiftech splitter and some high RPM/static pressure fans on the front intake, as you'll need them to avoid negative pressure and a dusty inside.


(Disclaimer: I subberd here because I threw in and bought a Carbide 540, so I'm lurking until it gets here!)

I will _totally and completely_ vouch for his assesment of the Akasa fans' performance (and looks, for that matter). replaced some case fans at first, then replaced some radiator fans, and now the only reason I'm not spamming my new builds with them is that I got a steal on what I just bought, and the only Akasa that has anything blue on it isn't the right design (spec-wise) for my build.
Wonderfully heavy and sturdy blades too; just shocking how strong they are!









/end rant

I look forward to officially joining the club here in the next month or two!

Thanks - T


----------



## draterrojam

Updates


----------



## bond32

Who here uses a bay res? I assumed it was possible yes?


----------



## 298703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> Updates


WHAT LEDS?


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> WHAT LEDS?


Nzxt Hue  RGB lighting


----------



## MaN227

@draterrojam

I see u painted the grills, are they white? silver? grey? chrome? what ?

btw I love the purple too









I currently have 6 12" Cold Cathode black lights in my rig


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> I currently have 6 12" Cold Cathode black lights in my rig


If I wanted to fit that many tubes in my rig, I'd have to do lot of stretching and be under heavy anesthetics.

But really, how did you fit six? I only managed four.


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> @draterrojam
> 
> I see u painted the grills, are they white? silver? grey? chrome? what ?
> 
> btw I love the purple too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I currently have 6 12" Cold Cathode black lights in my rig


It's a matte white, sorry, using a s4 camera. Not the best and the lights were low. I like it so far. I'd use the rgb lights...if/when I change my keyboard or mouse lighting it's easy to use a different color.


----------



## CyBorg807

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> Updates


How are the GPU temps, have you used any other cases with that setup to compare it to?


----------



## MaN227

*@trama09*

4 framing the window
1 just above gpu
1 vertical on back wall between mobo and front fans.

where it sets next to desk I see 3 of them. 1 along back side of window , 1 above gpu(just below cpu cooler) , 1 at top of window on the top mounted radiator fans (the lower 2 fans of a push pull with the corsair h100) on the window side.

having them in the open does not bother me in the least, I actually LIKE IT, the light produced is soft and non glaring. and I have ALWAYS had a thing for black lights









I have nzxt hue installed in the drive bay but have not yet attached the light strip. as I'm not going to do that till Im CERTAIN of how I want to route them and their placement. , well that and if I just desire a change from the black lights. If I had to guess I'll prolly use the purple shade the most and leave the black lights in there too lol


----------



## 298703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> *@trama09*
> 
> 4 framing the window
> 1 just above gpu
> 1 vertical on back wall between mobo and front fans.
> 
> where it sets next to desk I see 3 of them. 1 along back side of window , 1 above gpu(just below cpu cooler) , 1 at top of window on the top mounted radiator fans (the lower 2 fans of a push pull with the corsair h100) on the window side.
> 
> having them in the open does not bother me in the least, I actually LIKE IT, the light produced is soft and non glaring. and I have ALWAYS had a thing for black lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have nzxt hue installed in the drive bay but have not yet attached the light strip. as I'm not going to do that till Im CERTAIN of how I want to route them and their placement. , well that and if I just desire a change from the black lights. If I had to guess I'll prolly use the purple shade the most and leave the black lights in there too lol


Pics?


----------



## MexicanHobo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beachnerds*
> 
> Hey everyone. I had a Rosewill Blackhawk Ultra case and while it ran cool it sounded like a Air Conditioner from the 1980's. I saw this case and absolutely fell in love! I have had it for two days and I am going to really be changing it up as time goes by. The Plexi was scratched when I got it. The cage for the SSD was lose. Quick phone call to Corsair and they will be sending a replacement soon.


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MexicanHobo*


Rly? The dust will be coming through the holes the carpet seals off? Are you sure?


----------



## MexicanHobo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcfoo*
> 
> Rly? The dust will be coming through the holes the carpet seals off? Are you sure?


Well... Im not a big fan of open chunk of spaces on cases without being filled by fans .. etc







, id rather fill it in with another HDD or something...


----------



## MaN227

@wu
had a feeling you would be asking for pics that is why I tried to explain the best I could in writing. no camera atm. sorry.

feel free to send a pm if you would like to discuss it further. , peace


----------



## Interstate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Who here uses a bay res? I assumed it was possible yes?


Yes its possible. Just make sure the pump is submerged.


----------



## soul801

Update on my rig, just have plumbing left.


----------



## kimoswabi

I've looked through 70 or so pages in this thread and have seen only 1 build with a tube reservoir in the front and he ended up using one 120 fan in the front (foregoing a front radiator) as an intake fan. It seems everybody is putting the res & pump in the back. Is there not enough room in the front to put in a tube res & pump without completely sacrificing the front fans?


----------



## Ehpik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimoswabi*
> 
> I've looked through 70 or so pages in this thread and have seen only 1 build with a tube reservoir in the front and he ended up using one 120 fan in the front (foregoing a front radiator) as an intake fan. It seems everybody is putting the res & pump in the back. Is there not enough room in the front to put in a tube res & pump without completely sacrificing the front fans?


I didn't have room for my pump and res, so I mounted it in the back.


----------



## lakopipo

yeahh


----------



## Diarrhea

System is almost finished. Going for a white theme with red lighting (which I still have to set up once my parts comes in)

A couple of pics of outside views



I have the fans mounted in push/pull for the 240 and 360 Rads + one more in the back, 11 Fans total


A closer look on the inside.



Like many here, one of my loops goes around to the top of the radiatior and into the back where the reservoir is located.




I had a spare 140 DemciFlex filter so I used it to cover the perforated PSU side panel.



The crazy side of the case.


I bought a 5.25" to 2.5" adapter to house my 2 SSDs instead of using the default ones from Corsair since that space was occupied by my reservoir.



The backside of case and where my bolts are for my reservoir.



Finally the system up and running. Like I said earlier, just waiting on my red LEDs to finish it off.
Oh and I used the front filters on the outside of the case (for now). Maybe I should put it on the bottom.


----------



## bond32

Dang man, that looks great. Think I might do like you did, with the 90's to get the loop to the back on the 240 rad.


----------



## arckham

Wheeew. What motherboard is that? A black ROG?


----------



## Jawswing

Anybody using anything like this in there case?



I think cutting the case is a little beyond me, and I'd be devastated if I messed the case up. But I really don't like the two HDD slots at the bottom. But, it would look terrible without anything there. So I was considering buying two of these and just using 2x2.5 HDDs and raiding them or something. It'd only be for storage, as I plan to have one SSD for the OS and another higher capacity one for games. So it'd probably be used for films and such.


----------



## d3vour3r

installed some UV cold cathodes in mine to bring out the uv blue tubing


----------



## Benjyyyy

Just purchased my 540, will arrive tomorow! Going to be a fun day.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjyyyy*
> 
> Just purchased my 540, will arrive tomorow! Going to be a fun day.


Nice, take pics!

I just ordered numerous upgrades including an xspc raystorm rx240 extreme kit replacing my swiftech h220, amd fx 8350 replacing a 6300, and an EVGA 1000 G2 power supply, replacing an OCZ ZT 750.


----------



## nickolp1974

Some nice builds here, got mine on its way, but can anyone tell me the gap from the mobo to the top??
Will a 56mm 280 SR1 fit with fans, board will be max vi formula if it helps.


----------



## bond32

I can tell you, the RX240, I have measured multiple times and im 90% sure it will fit. Only issue you would have is making sure your 8 pin is good I think, as well as routing the tubing to the back as most of us have the pump/res in the back.


----------



## nickolp1974

Thx for the reply, may give it a miss then, better off with a 45mm to be on the safe side.
Would i be better with a 240, its just for the cpu for now as waiting for amd's new cards before i make a decision and then a 360 will be going in.


----------



## aatje92

Just got mine in, so excited to build in it! She's such a beauty isn't she


----------



## 298703

Is anyone having a lot of vibrations from your hard drives through the case? I can feel mine through my table.
Or is it time to replace them? Theyre probably about 8 years old.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Nice, take pics!
> 
> I just ordered numerous upgrades including an xspc raystorm rx240 extreme kit replacing my swiftech h220, amd fx 8350 replacing a 6300, and an EVGA 1000 G2 power supply, replacing an OCZ ZT 750.


Where are you going to put the reservoir and pump? I have been looking at those kits, but I don;t want to sacrifice my bluray drive and NZXT hue to install it.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Where are you going to put the reservoir and pump? I have been looking at those kits, but I don;t want to sacrifice my bluray drive and NZXT hue to install it.


It comes with a dual bay res. I dont have any optical drives. However there is a possibility of the pump getting air to it, in which case I will just buy a tank res and put it on the bottom next to the power supply.


----------



## VeggieMight

Just Received my case i was shocked to see 3 huge scratches on the inside of the window, it's pretty disappointed having to do work on a brand new case before starting a mod.
I was able to do a decent job polishing them out with some tooth paste,figured it wasn't worth an RMA


----------



## aatje92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeggieMight*
> 
> Just Received my case i was shocked to see 3 huge scratches on the inside of the window, it's pretty disappointed having to do work on a brand new case before starting a mod.
> I was able to do a decent job polishing them out with some tooth paste,figured it wasn't worth an RMA


Mine as well had some serious scratches on the protective foil but luckily they didn't reach through. Good luck man


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> Is anyone having a lot of vibrations from your hard drives through the case? I can feel mine through my table.
> Or is it time to replace them? Theyre probably about 8 years old.


HDD's can be a real pain in the back, especially if you are sensitive to this kind of noise/vibrations. The HDD sleds in 540 are not the best when it comes to cancelling vibrations (just my opinion) so you may have this kind of issues, not sure if replacing the HDD will help.

Any HDD will create vibrations. I have relatively new HDD - Seagate Barracuda 3TB green and if there is direct contact between the HDD and the case vibrations are noticeable. It all depends on how sensitive one is. In my previous rig I had my case (CM 690 II Adv) very close to my ears, right on the desk, 30 centimeters away. My HDD was the the most noisy part of my PC (water cooled), so I ended up hanging it on rubber strings, which isolated vibrations almost totally. My current rig (540 air) is on desk as well, but much further away - good 60-70cm. I have my HDD in the back compartment on a foam attached with Velcro, which works great for me.


----------



## desmondwiera

Excuse me guys, can someone measure the box that came with this case dimensions? Thank you so much


----------



## 298703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> HDD's can be a real pain in the back, especially if you are sensitive to this kind of noise/vibrations. The HDD sleds in 540 are not the best when it comes to cancelling vibrations (just my opinion) so you may have this kind of issues, not sure if replacing the HDD will help.
> 
> Any HDD will create vibrations. I have relatively new HDD - Seagate Barracuda 3TB green and if there is direct contact between the HDD and the case vibrations are noticeable. It all depends on how sensitive one is. In my previous rig I had my case (CM 690 II Adv) very close to my ears, right on the desk, 30 centimeters away. My HDD was the the most noisy part of my PC (water cooled), so I ended up hanging it on rubber strings, which isolated vibrations almost totally. My current rig (540 air) is on desk as well, but much further away - good 60-70cm. I have my HDD in the back compartment on a foam attached with Velcro, which works great for me.


Yeah, with some systems, HDDs are definitely the loudest part. Im thinking of replacing the drive, its starting to click and whenever thats happened to me, it wasnt a good outcome.
Mind taking a pic of your HDD setup?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desmondwiera*
> 
> Excuse me guys, can someone measure the box that came with this case dimensions? Thank you so much


52cm (l) 40cm (w) 48 (d)


----------



## Jek701

This is my AIR 540 build. With just a few extras.

i5 3570k @ 4ghz ( 32 idle / 66 load ) / Corsair Dominator 8gb 2x4gb 1600 ram @ 1800 8,8,8,24 timings / EVGA GTX 780 ACX at 1200 core 6500 memory ( 27 idle / 64 load )


NZXT hue with different RGB led's + painted the hard drives black and made a panel to cover the holes on the bottom of the case.
Using NZXT for all the cooling and fan controller. Airflow series. Sentry Mix. Kraken x60.


I added 2 small fans to the back compartment to help promote air flow for the SSD.


Magnetic dust filter for the PSU on the inside of the panel.


Complete setup, with custom wallpaper and rain meter.


Thanks for looking and making this thread


----------



## desmondwiera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> Yeah, with some systems, HDDs are definitely the loudest part. Im thinking of replacing the drive, its starting to click and whenever thats happened to me, it wasnt a good outcome.
> Mind taking a pic of your HDD setup?
> 52cm (l) 40cm (w) 48 (d)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jek701*
> 
> This is my AIR 540 build. With just a few extras.
> 
> i5 3570k @ 4ghz ( 32 idle / 66 load ) / Corsair Dominator 8gb 2x4gb 1600 ram @ 1800 8,8,8,24 timings / EVGA GTX 780 ACX at 1200 core 6500 memory ( 27 idle / 64 load )
> 
> 
> NZXT hue with different RGB led's + painted the hard drives black and made a panel to cover the holes on the bottom of the case.
> Using NZXT for all the cooling and fan controller. Airflow series. Sentry Mix. Kraken x60.
> 
> 
> I added 2 small fans to the back compartment to help promote air flow for the SSD.
> 
> 
> Magnetic dust filter for the PSU on the inside of the panel.
> 
> 
> Complete setup, with custom wallpaper and rain meter.
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking and making this thread


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> Yeah, with some systems, HDDs are definitely the loudest part. Im thinking of replacing the drive, its starting to click and whenever thats happened to me, it wasnt a good outcome.
> Mind taking a pic of your HDD setup?
> 52cm (l) 40cm (w) 48 (d)


Thank you so much... Maybe next week will buy this case








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jek701*
> 
> This is my AIR 540 build. With just a few extras.
> 
> i5 3570k @ 4ghz ( 32 idle / 66 load ) / Corsair Dominator 8gb 2x4gb 1600 ram @ 1800 8,8,8,24 timings / EVGA GTX 780 ACX at 1200 core 6500 memory ( 27 idle / 64 load )
> 
> 
> NZXT hue with different RGB led's + painted the hard drives black and made a panel to cover the holes on the bottom of the case.
> Using NZXT for all the cooling and fan controller. Airflow series. Sentry Mix. Kraken x60.
> 
> 
> I added 2 small fans to the back compartment to help promote air flow for the SSD.
> 
> 
> Magnetic dust filter for the PSU on the inside of the panel.
> 
> 
> Complete setup, with custom wallpaper and rain meter.
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking and making this thread


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> Yeah, with some systems, HDDs are definitely the loudest part. Im thinking of replacing the drive, its starting to click and whenever thats happened to me, it wasnt a good outcome.
> Mind taking a pic of your HDD setup?
> 52cm (l) 40cm (w) 48 (d)


Thanks Sir








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jek701*
> 
> This is my AIR 540 build. With just a few extras.
> 
> i5 3570k @ 4ghz ( 32 idle / 66 load ) / Corsair Dominator 8gb 2x4gb 1600 ram @ 1800 8,8,8,24 timings / EVGA GTX 780 ACX at 1200 core 6500 memory ( 27 idle / 64 load )
> 
> 
> NZXT hue with different RGB led's + painted the hard drives black and made a panel to cover the holes on the bottom of the case.
> Using NZXT for all the cooling and fan controller. Airflow series. Sentry Mix. Kraken x60.
> 
> 
> I added 2 small fans to the back compartment to help promote air flow for the SSD.
> 
> 
> Magnetic dust filter for the PSU on the inside of the panel.
> 
> 
> Complete setup, with custom wallpaper and rain meter.
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking and making this thread


Umm.... Is it possible to do push pull config with nzxt kraken x60 on this case? Or just push/pull ? I have asus maximus vi gene mobo and planning to use this case in the future.. Thanks


----------



## Caldeio

got my case today, has scratches on inside of plexi. I think there more scuffs and they should come out. Broke a single clip on a ssd tray. I don't even have one so its not a big deal but they are very difficult to use so be careful. Took off the dust cover to see how much dust/temps I get with it on and off.

ambient is 26c
CPU temps dropped from 54c to 36 max load. I have pwm air cooler, stock fan speeds.idles at 21-23c from 36-38c
Gpu on custom fan profile, 100% on at 70c. Went from 82c to 64c max load. 65c is set to 80% fan speeds. idles at 41c/53% fan speeds.
on stock fan speeds does 71c at 53% and idles at 35c/18% fan speeds

GPU has a 1254mhz boost with +190 on the memory... Ran stock clocks before because of temps. CPU is already over clocked but was at its limit thermal wise, but I have plenty of room from 36c to 50c(thermal limit) now.
This is a very nice upgrade on the cooling alone. Let alone all the features and the size differance. I've never seen a case so clean from wires before. I also can finally see these expensive parts I've been buying. Everyone complains the stock af140l fans are loud, I have the rear on 3pin on my motherboard and the fronts on miles adapters. Its quieter than my old case.


----------



## soul801

Hey guys, finally done for now... lol hope you all like. Took 12 hours to build.


----------



## Ehpik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soul801*
> 
> Hey guys, finally done for now... lol hope you all like. Took 12 hours to build.


Nice build, man!


----------



## soul801

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ehpik*
> 
> Nice build, man!


Thank you, it was hard lol


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, with some systems, HDDs are definitely the loudest part. Im thinking of replacing the drive, its starting to click and whenever thats happened to me, it wasnt a good outcome.
> 
> 
> Mind taking a pic of your HDD setup?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 52cm (l) 40cm (w) 48 (d)


Here you go:

540 air

a piece of foam (from mobo or GPU box) + velcro tape

CM 690 II Adv

hanging on rubber spring - no direct contact with the case - by far the best vibration isolation I have had


----------



## biologic

Hi,

I'm going to pick up one of these cases next weekend. I was just wondering if anyone has a gigabyte z87x-ud4h in their build? I have been reading there is some problems with the 540 front panel cable being too short for some motherboards.

Awesome builds guys.
Cant wait to pick mine up


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biologic*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm going to pick up one of these cases next weekend. I was just wondering if anyone has a gigabyte z87x-ud4h in their build? I have been reading there is some problems with the 540 front panel cable being too short for some motherboards.
> 
> Awesome builds guys.
> Cant wait to pick mine up


You won´t have any problems with the power/reset buttons and power/hdd leds as your conectors are on the lower right corner of tht moderboard but you may have a problem with the lower USB 3.0 conector if you want to use a 3.5" not-slim HDD in the right "hot-swap" bay. You wont have any problem if you conect it to the other port (the one in red between the chipset and the ram).


----------



## soul801

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biologic*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm going to pick up one of these cases next weekend. I was just wondering if anyone has a gigabyte z87x-ud4h in their build? I have been reading there is some problems with the 540 front panel cable being too short for some motherboards.
> 
> Awesome builds guys.
> Cant wait to pick mine up


My build has the UD4H and love it in this case.


----------



## 298703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> 540 air
> 
> a piece of foam (from mobo or GPU box) + velcro tape
> 
> Thank you my man! Very helpful.
> 
> + some info for new buyers. The HDD trays are pathetic. I got sent replacements so I wasnt too bothered with the one I still had but for the life of me, I couldnt get the drive out of the hotswap bay with the tray. What you may find you need to do is actually put your palm on the HDD and pull towards you two get it out. That was the only way to do it for me as both the ends snapped clean off trying to get it out.


----------



## Jek701

Yes you can do push / pull with the kraken x60 thats how I have mine. NZXT even gives u all the hardware needed to do a push pull.


----------



## Jek701

I run a gigabyte board and had a problem with the usb 3.0 cable. To fix this I went to FrozenCPU and got their USB 3.0 20-Pin Internal Extension Cable - 16" (FCUC-02) for $10


----------



## 298703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jek701*
> 
> I run a gigabyte board and had a problem with the usb 3.0 cable. To fix this I went to FrozenCPU and got their USB 3.0 20-Pin Internal Extension Cable - 16" (FCUC-02) for $10


You could have put in an RMA and they would have sent you a longer cable.


----------



## desmondwiera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jek701*
> 
> Yes you can do push / pull with the kraken x60 thats how I have mine. NZXT even gives u all the hardware needed to do a push pull.


Thanks for the answer sir..


----------



## TechJunki

Does anyone have a watercooling setup with a 7990 and a 360 rad in the front? Just wondering how it fits. Thanks


----------



## Benjyyyy

Recieved mine this morning, absolutely beautiful case! I won't be joining the club until i get rid of this stock amd cooler though =P

I have noticed a huge drop in temps though so i am very impressed!


----------



## ALNAK1B

Here's mine;











link to my build log

http://www.overclock.net/t/1420257/build-log-corsair-carbide-air-540-haswell-build/10#post_20675836


----------



## Mike813

I like the bubble bee look.


----------



## 298703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> Updates


Any chance you could change them to white and take a pic please?


----------



## Mike813

white like this ?


----------



## 298703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike813*
> 
> white like this ?


No no, the lighting


----------



## Mike813

heres my white color led


----------



## Pr0xy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALNAK1B*
> 
> Here's mine;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link to my build log
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1420257/build-log-corsair-carbide-air-540-haswell-build/10#post_20675836


am i seeing things or are all of your fans exhaust fans?


----------



## ALNAK1B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0xy*
> 
> am i seeing things or are all of your fans exhaust fans?


Youre seeing extra rings. I only have one exhaust fan. I did a mod to flip the rings.


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALNAK1B*
> 
> Youre seeing extra rings. I only have one exhaust fan. I did a mod to flip the rings.


You have 2 exhaust fans; rear and front-top.


----------



## ALNAK1B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> You have 2 exhaust fans; rear and front-top.


Nope I don't, I swapped the stickers so the nicer corsair stickers are on the inside of the case. That top front fan is intake I just didnt have a spare ring to add the white on the inside. I have three PWM fans on the way to replace these. Plus the bottom 2 are SP and the top one is an AF which is pretty useless but anyhow this build is only days old.


----------



## kimoswabi

I've been giving some thought on how I can mount a tube reservoir in the front and did a quick mock-up on component placements. Do you think this layout could work?

The concern I have is whether or not there will be enough space to mount the front fans and a 150 Res with a GTX 690 video card. I believe the Res is 60mm in diameter.


My idea is to forego the 2 hotswap bays at the bottom and cut out the bottom panel (if necessary) to make room for a Rad & Fan at the bottom.
I just don't think it's possible to mount a vertical tube res with a rad & fans in the front. The pump could go in the back if there is no room.


----------



## jbgonzo

Lots of very clean looking builds with some sweet looking aesthetics! Will be posting my build here soon along with my first build log!


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> Any chance you could change them to white and take a pic please?


change what to white? the led's?


----------



## ALNAK1B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimoswabi*
> 
> I've been giving some thought on how I can mount a tube reservoir in the front and did a quick mock-up on component placements. Do you think this layout could work?
> 
> The concern I have is whether or not there will be enough space to mount the front fans and a 150 Res with a GTX 690 video card. I believe the Res is 60mm in diameter.
> 
> 
> My idea is to forego the 2 hotswap bays at the bottom and cut out the bottom panel (if necessary) to make room for a Rad & Fan at the bottom.
> I just don't think it's possible to mount a vertical tube res with a rad & fans in the front. The pump could go in the back if there is no room.


I think it would if you found a slim rad, there are some 15mm thick fans (which I considered adding to the bottom in the beginning) not sure if they are static presurre fans though but they would give you an extra 1cm of breathing space. http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17829/fan-1170/Prolimatech_Ultra_Sleek_Vortex_140mm_x_15mm_Slim_Profile_PWM_Fan_-_120mm_Mounting_Pattern.html

There is space for mounting fans on the outside of the case on all sides but you would have to modify the grills. All of the covers are detachable. I would say (and your are most likely aware of this) its an excellent air case, my temps are 23-25 degrees c constant ambient temps the way I have set mine up (x3 front intakes SP, x4 push/pull intake from the top, and x1 rear exhaust. There is definitely place for a larger Rad on the front intake, you could get a 3x 120 there, and (im not too sure about WC) but can you mount a res horizontally and then stick the pump where u have it?

Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## 298703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> change what to white? the led's?


Yes please!


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> Yes please!


----------



## 298703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*


Thanks mate +rep. Looks like i know what to get!


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> Thanks mate +rep. Looks like i know what to get!


having the hue is a great addition, then if you want different colors you can. so great.


----------



## Jek701

I gotta say all our 540 builds are quite sexy. good job all! After owning many other cases I gotta say this case is by far the coolest, best looking and easiest.


----------



## twax462

This thread has done a majority of the legwork towards convincing me to get this case for my new build. That being said, I do have a few questions that don't necessarily pertain to this case, but rather what I'm hoping to do with this case so I figured I would just post them here. Hopefully no one minds. I've built a couple of computers in my day but nothing quite as complicated as what I'm intending to do with this build, particularly in regards to cooling. While it won't amount to much of anything compared to a lot of the great builds seen in this thread, it's still a bit more than I've tackled before and I could use a little guidance. I'm intending to cool my new build with a Corsair H100i in push/pull while also replacing all of the stock case fans. From what I've gathered from this thread, I ideally want 4 static pressure fans for the radiator, 3 static pressure fans for the front of the case as intake, and either a static pressure or airflow fan for the rear exhaust of the case. From there, things get a little fuzzy for me. I know that if I want to use the Corsair link software to control the fans on the radiator then those particular fans should PWM. However, I am unsure of whether or not the fans for the front intake need to be PWM or not, the same goes for the rear exhaust fan. I am also unclear as to how beneficial a fan controller would be to this particular setup, and if it is I'm not familiar enough with any of them to make a confident choice. I also don't really know how how the presence of a fan controller affects my decision in regards to whether or not the fans should be PWM variants. Should I just get a fan controller and connect all 8 fans to it, if that's even possible? Also, I am intending on getting either a gtx770 or a gtx780 for my new video card depending on the total cost of my new build. Given this particular case, am I better off getting a reference card with the exhaust out the back or am I ok getting a non-reference card such as the MSI Lightning or Galaxy HOF? Any help that anyone can provide on this would be greatly appreciated, my apologies for the long post.

TLDR: I need help with fan choices. HALP! Also, video card.


----------



## ALNAK1B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twax462*
> 
> This thread has done a majority of the legwork towards convincing me to get this case for my new build. That being said, I do have a few questions that don't necessarily pertain to this case, but rather what I'm hoping to do with this case so I figured I would just post them here. Hopefully no one minds. I've built a couple of computers in my day but nothing quite as complicated as what I'm intending to do with this build, particularly in regards to cooling. While it won't amount to much of anything compared to a lot of the great builds seen in this thread, it's still a bit more than I've tackled before and I could use a little guidance. I'm intending to cool my new build with a Corsair H100i in push/pull while also replacing all of the stock case fans. From what I've gathered from this thread, I ideally want 4 static pressure fans for the radiator, 3 static pressure fans for the front of the case as intake, and either a static pressure or airflow fan for the rear exhaust of the case. From there, things get a little fuzzy for me. I know that if I want to use the Corsair link software to control the fans on the radiator then those particular fans should PWM. However, I am unsure of whether or not the fans for the front intake need to be PWM or not, the same goes for the rear exhaust fan. I am also unclear as to how beneficial a fan controller would be to this particular setup, and if it is I'm not familiar enough with any of them to make a confident choice. I also don't really know how how the presence of a fan controller affects my decision in regards to whether or not the fans should be PWM variants. Should I just get a fan controller and connect all 8 fans to it, if that's even possible? Also, I am intending on getting either a gtx770 or a gtx780 for my new video card depending on the total cost of my new build. Given this particular case, am I better off getting a reference card with the exhaust out the back or am I ok getting a non-reference card such as the MSI Lightning or Galaxy HOF? Any help that anyone can provide on this would be greatly appreciated, my apologies for the long post.
> 
> TLDR: I need help with fan choices. HALP! Also, video card.


1. Dependant on your MB choice the H100i in push/pull will be a tight fit but I managed it with a Z87 Mpower. When I mean tight fit I mean the 8pin power connectors are house at the top of the board. No chance for bigger fans than 120 in push/pull. The case allows for a H110 aswell but no chance of push/pull with that cooler in this case IF you have the 8pins at the top,

2. I originally bought the normal 3 pins fans without realizing. My MB is all 4 pin fan headers but I had no issues just plugging them in and setting the fans to "Performance" mode in corsair link.

3. Ive ordered PWM SP fans 3x for front intakes, I already have 4x for the h100i. I have plugged my fans into the corsair cooling node and have had no issues thus far and removing some cables from the MB fan headers.

4. I kept the 4 fans in the h100i dedicated fan adaptors. Ive read a few issues with this corsair stuff and I did not update the h100i since it was working fine. The corsair link commander needed the firmware update to show up in the corsair link. No problems either.

5. I have temp sensors one behind the top rad filter and 1 behind the front intake filter measuring the air coming in. I also have a sensor in between my memory modules, next to my lower drives and near my gpu intake. Outside temps are 22.3 degrees C and inside ambient temps are 23 to 24 degrees C. My CPU is at dynamic setting slightly tweaked to get to 4.4 and temp never goes over 39 - 40 degrees thus far. WHen the CPU cores are at their lowest (800) then the temps are like 29 - 31 degrees c.

Great case and great cooling. Very neat looking.


----------



## twax462

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALNAK1B*
> 
> 1. Dependant on your MB choice the H100i in push/pull will be a tight fit but I managed it with a Z87 Mpower. When I mean tight fit I mean the 8pin power connectors are house at the top of the board. No chance for bigger fans than 120 in push/pull. The case allows for a H110 aswell but no chance of push/pull with that cooler in this case IF you have the 8pins at the top,
> 
> 2. I originally bought the normal 3 pins fans without realizing. My MB is all 4 pin fan headers but I had no issues just plugging them in and setting the fans to "Performance" mode in corsair link.
> 
> 3. Ive ordered PWM SP fans 3x for front intakes, I already have 4x for the h100i. I have plugged my fans into the corsair cooling node and have had no issues thus far and removing some cables from the MB fan headers.
> 
> 4. I kept the 4 fans in the h100i dedicated fan adaptors. Ive read a few issues with this corsair stuff and I did not update the h100i since it was working fine. The corsair link commander needed the firmware update to show up in the corsair link. No problems either.
> 
> 5. I have temp sensors one behind the top rad filter and 1 behind the front intake filter measuring the air coming in. I also have a sensor in between my memory modules, next to my lower drives and near my gpu intake. Outside temps are 22.3 degrees C and inside ambient temps are 23 to 24 degrees C. My CPU is at dynamic setting slightly tweaked to get to 4.4 and temp never goes over 39 - 40 degrees thus far. WHen the CPU cores are at their lowest (800) then the temps are like 29 - 31 degrees c.
> 
> Great case and great cooling. Very neat looking.


I'm intending to get the Asus Maximus Hero motherboard. Like yours, it has the pin power connector at the top of the board. Also like yours, it has all 4 pin fan headers.


----------



## Microracer

I'm new to overclock.net, I'd been browsing the various builds in the corsair 540 and was so impressed decided to build my own.







[/URL]


----------



## Microracer

Build consists of 4770k @ 4.7ghz, 16gb corsair vengeance pro, MSI gtx770, Asus formula vi, corsair hx850 Psu, alphacool st30 rads 2x120 & 3x120 all running push pull, 10 x corsair sp120 high performance fans, alphacool pump top and res.


----------



## bond32

Oh nice, you fit push pull on both rads??

When my new stuff comes in maybe I can too. With the h220 it has a reservoir on one side so I cant do push pull on the 360 rad. Looks like you did with no problem.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Oh nice, you fit push pull on both rads??
> 
> When my new stuff comes in maybe I can too. With the h220 it has a reservoir on one side so I cant do push pull on the 360 rad. Looks like you did with no problem.


He has a 30mm rad instead of a 45mm rad so he could do that ... But on some GPUs you could be awfully close to bumping into the any rad like the 7970 lightning


----------



## bond32

I have a 30mm front and 60mm top. Quick measurement, I see there is around 80mm between the gpu and base, so push pull should work provided nothing hits the top rad.


----------



## Microracer

I've measured my clearance between front fan/rad and back of Gtx770.

There is approximately 38mm gap, this is with a alphacool 30mm rad in push/pull, the push fans are mounted outside the chassis but still fit under the mesh grill.


----------



## bond32

I took a closer look at your pics Microracer, giving me good ideas. I have an rx240 coming tuesday and ill be using a 30mm swiftech 360 rad. I had first thought I would do fans on the outside, fittings on the bottom of the 360, and that was the only way it would fit. I see from your pics, there doesnt seem to be any issues with having the fans on the inside. The issue is the fans/rads bumping against each other.


----------



## jameyscott

Welp, I read through every post on here,(Very, very slow two days at work) and have decided my build looks like crap compared to everyone's. XD

I'm so close to giving up the H110 with Noctua A15s in a pull config for a custom loop. My custom loop would entail a XSPC parts all around except for the Res-Pump Combo which I thought the Monsoon Series 2 D5 would work nicely.. Two GPU uni blocks for my 770s, a 1150 block for my CPU, and 360MM, 240MM, and 140MM rads. My loop would go, Pump, 240MM to CPU to 140MM to GPU's 1 and 2, then through the 360MM to the res and back to the pump. What are you guy's thoughts on this? I would use all EXs in push pull with the pull fans on the outside of the case. I realize that the 140MM would have to put on the outside because of clearance issues with the 240MM rad and push fans.

My main thoughts behind this was that I want to keep everything need and preferably on the case (No rad box for me) I would have the 240MM rad as intake and find some way to add more fans (and keep it neat) to keep positive pressure. I'd be using Scythe GT AP-15s on the 360MM and 240MM and my Noctua A15s on the 140MM rad.

My only problem with this set up is I don't know if the pump would be strong enough to push through this whole system.

Picture of the current set up minus my Noctua's, which are currently in.


----------



## bond32

One D5 pump should be strong enough for what you have there.


----------



## jameyscott

+rep for being awesome and replying fast. I was worried that it wouldn't be enough. I can just imagine it now... I've just got to push my 4670k past the thermal limit of the h110 to justify buiilding the loop.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> +rep for being awesome and replying fast. I was worried that it wouldn't be enough. I can just imagine it now... I've just got to push my 4670k past the thermal limit of the h110 to justify buiilding the loop.


Shouldn't be too hard. I myself have the xspc rx240 extreme kit coming in tuesday. It is the kit with the dual bay res and D5 pump. Really excited about it. http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_202_972&products_id=33550


----------



## sdcalihusker

I agree with Bond32. A single D5 should be plenty. I've got a similar setup as you want to build, except that I do not have a 140 radiator in, and I have full blocks on my GTX 680s. I can set my D5 on 3, and it's enough to keep everything cooled. My CPU is overclocked i7-4770K at 4.7Ghz @ 1.27v.


----------



## sdcalihusker

Qu1ckset,

Can you add my build log to the front page? It's in my signature. Thanks in advance


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdcalihusker*
> 
> I agree with Bond32. A single D5 should be plenty. I've got a similar setup as you want to build, except that I do not have a 140 radiator in, and I have full blocks on my GTX 680s. I can set my D5 on 3, and it's enough to keep everything cooled. My CPU is overclocked i7-4770K at 4.7Ghz @ 1.27v.


I've got a measly 4.4GHz OC. I haven't OCed since P4s.... So, there is quite a learning curve. I'm 8 hours Prime95 stable and hit a max of 70C on two cores of the four cores. Normal was around 65C though, so not a horrible little set up. I'm also overvolted at 1.25. I'm sure I could lower it a bit, but I want to push further.

Edit: for me being horrible at wording things


----------



## onereactor




----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onereactor*


I see you have my rad set up... When are you shipping it to me again?







What rads did you use? By the way, absolutely beautiful set up.

Edit: What kind of temps are you getting, are you push pulling all rads? What is your case airflow? What's your set up? (I.E. pump to res to block etc etc)

Lotsa questions, if you have a post where you already described all of this, that would be wonderful, too.


----------



## pcfoo

*the FooBox - Work in progress Build Log*

And a small teaser to get in the club...


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcfoo*
> 
> *the FooBox - Work in progress Build Log*
> 
> And a small teaser to get in the club...


Nice and clean, bravo


----------



## onereactor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I see you have my rad set up... When are you shipping it to me again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What rads did you use? By the way, absolutely beautiful set up.
> 
> Edit: What kind of temps are you getting, are you push pulling all rads? What is your case airflow? What's your set up? (I.E. pump to res to block etc etc)
> 
> Lotsa questions, if you have a post where you already described all of this, that would be wonderful, too.


Thanks! Its a client build unfortunately for me








I have a build log here>> http://www.overclock.net/t/1414092/build-log-3-loop-corsair-carbide-air-540-monster-the-tcell

but to sum it up>>

360,240,120mm Hardware Labs Sr1 low flow optimized Rads repainted with caliper paint
3970X @ 5ghz 1.5 Vcore \ 80c max core (so far) & 72c lowest max core (room temp 76f) \ idle around 39-44c
6 gentle typhoon ap-15 \ pull only \ 80% fan speed - my favorite part of the whole build








64gb Corsair Vengeance
4 X Samsung Pro 512gb Raid 10
Sli Titans \ Max OC'd temps 42c
3 EK D5 resivor pump tops on just as many Swiftech mcp655 pwm pumps (SUPER quite and cool running btw) 2 running inline with the CPU and GPU's through the 240 & 360 and one pumping the MB and RAM blocks through the rear 120.
Fans and pumps controlled by a Lamptron CW611 6ch 36w per ch to control the back fan on ch1 the top 2 fans on ch 2 front 3 on the 3rd and 4-6 are the pumps









Oh... and she rolls


----------



## Benjyyyy

I got my 540 a few days ago and i'm not sure if it's just my room but it gets dusty in there and on the window very quickly. Anyone know of any dust filters i can get for the case too help out with it? (Sorry if this has been asked already)


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjyyyy*
> 
> I got my 540 a few days ago and i'm not sure if it's just my room but it gets dusty in there and on the window very quickly. Anyone know of any dust filters i can get for the case too help out with it? (Sorry if this has been asked already)


What is your fan setup for the case?


----------



## Benjyyyy

Currently running the stock fans that come with the case, the two at front one exhaust. I plan on changing the front two too three 120mm corsair fans though.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjyyyy*
> 
> Currently running the stock fans that come with the case, the two at front one exhaust. I plan on changing the front two too three 120mm corsair fans though.


A lot of people have a problem with how loud the Corsair fans are. I love my Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15s in the front. The speed fan app lets me control them well, too. I guess that really depends on your mobo whether it would support that or not. Fan controllers are pretty cheap though. I'd use one myself, but software works for me, and if/when I go with a custom WC loop, I need the 2 5.25 bays.


----------



## Benjyyyy

Think my motherboard has space for 4 pwm fans on the board itself. i just need help with all this dust!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjyyyy*
> 
> Think my motherboard has space for 4 pwm fans on the board itself. i just need help with all this dust!


Like he said what's your fan setup? I'm worried you're having negative pressure there.


----------



## 298703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> A lot of people have a problem with how loud the Corsair fans are. I love my Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15s in the front. The speed fan app lets me control them well, too. I guess that really depends on your mobo whether it would support that or not. Fan controllers are pretty cheap though. I'd use one myself, but software works for me, and if/when I go with a custom WC loop, I need the 2 5.25 bays.


How loud are your AP-15's? Im running them down volted to 7V and theyre still pretty loud. Thinking of replacing them for some Corsair fans. Maybe AF120 QEs.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> How loud are your AP-15's? Im running them down volted to 7V and theyre still pretty loud. Thinking of replacing them for some Corsair fans. Maybe AF120 QEs.


You really don't want to do that, no, you shouldn't!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1394467/daves-el-cheapo-heatsinks-air-cooling-guide

Point 6#


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> How loud are your AP-15's? Im running them down volted to 7V and theyre still pretty loud. Thinking of replacing them for some Corsair fans. Maybe AF120 QEs.


They're pretty quiet when turn them down to 65-75% with Speedfan, but I normally have them running at 100% because I love performance and I use gaming headphones. XD


----------



## Benjyyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Like he said what's your fan setup? I'm worried you're having negative pressure there.


I have the stock setup with the case, the two corsair 140mm fans on the front and one at the back.


----------



## Scorpion49

So I got this case yesterday to upgrade from my 350D. Very very happy with the case overall, just a few little things that keep it from being perfect IMO.

1) The front panel button/light headers are WAY too short, I ended up digging some two-pin LED connectors out of the closet that went to some bitfenix fans to connect them up to my board.
2) The fans suck.
3) The case seems to resonate badly with the side door on, but I think that is a function of #2 along with my noisy hard drive.

Anyways, besides those things this has been one of the best cases I've ever gotten to work in. Everything was well thought out and easy to work in. Plus, its actually not as long as the 350D, barely half an inch higher, and the only dimension that increased significantly is depth which is fine since I can't see it. Going to be ordering up the corsair link cooling/lighting kit to go with this one after seeing it on my buddies 540, though I need to decide on some replacement fans asap before I go crazy with fan noise.

Here is a crummy pic of my build so far:


----------



## 298703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> You really don't want to do that, no, you shouldn't!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1394467/daves-el-cheapo-heatsinks-air-cooling-guide
> 
> Point 6#


Sorry, I meant SP120's. I made a thread a while back asking whether or not static pressure fans are best as case fans through filters and the majority thought so. However, Ive downvolted SP120s before and I think i recall them being quiet, my AP-15's have the whine people talk about and it gets irritating after a while.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> Sorry, I meant SP120's. I made a thread a while back asking whether or not static pressure fans are best as case fans through filters and the majority thought so. However, Ive downvolted SP120s before and I think i recall them being quiet, my AP-15's have the whine people talk about and it gets irritating after a while.


I dropped my sp120 ' down to 7 volts, they were still quite loud. I'm not complaining, could manage still. But I hear the ap15 fans are better noise wise.


----------



## 298703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I dropped my sp120 ' down to 7 volts, they were still quite loud. I'm not complaining, could manage still. But I hear the ap15 fans are better noise wise.


Jesus, looks like making my rig quiet is a no go. Unless I go with NF-F12's....;


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> Jesus, looks like making my rig quiet is a no go. Unless I go with NF-F12's....;


I have 12 SP120 @ 5V and I'm satisfied with the sound (case is on my desk, ~50 cm away from monitor).
7V was OK-ish, but a bit too loud for me. With this RPM (<1000) decent rad area is required for good temps (I'd say 240 minimum for a block as a rough starting point).


----------



## Benjyyyy

I just found out about my dust issue, my case didn't come with a dust filter on the front panel, or am i meant to buy that from somewhere else? Tried sending a message to corsair support but there is no part number for it so i can't send a ticket =[ Not sure what to do.


----------



## 298703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> I have 12 SP120 @ 5V and I'm satisfied with the sound (case is on my desk, ~50 cm away from monitor).
> 7V was OK-ish, but a bit too loud for me. With this RPM (<1000) decent rad area is required for good temps (I'd say 240 minimum for a block as a rough starting point).


Well im going to get a fan controller, probably the Aquero 5 LT just cause i need one. If i can set the GT's to below 7 and hear what they sound like, then i can make a decision. Im hoping to get something a lot more quieter than my GTs.


----------



## lakopipo

Guys i need help here, got the case and my crosshair v formula z installed, **** intel fanboys! but however i was wondering how much of a temperature change would i see from push pull, and only push? i mean how much does it have to say? btw using sp120 performance.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakopipo*
> 
> Guys i need help here, got the case and my crosshair v formula z installed, **** intel fanboys! but however i was wondering how much of a temperature change would i see from push pull, and only push? i mean how much does it have to say? btw using sp120 performance.


1) Fix your post before you get an infraction.
2) This is not an AMD club, keep the "fanboy" crap to yourself.
3) What are you talking about? Your CPU cooler?


----------



## lakopipo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> 1) Fix your post before you get an infraction.
> 2) This is not an AMD club, keep the "fanboy" crap to yourself.
> 3) What are you talking about? Your CPU cooler?


i know its not a AMD CLUB, but from all my other forums ive been on, fanboys keep whining at me using AMD. "****" was not the f word. I was on the bus so i didnt check the post. And I'm talking about radiator. No need to get ****ty.


----------



## pcfoo

Depends on your CPU, your clocks, the rad size/depth, the Fan rpm, you temps with push only etc.
There is no magic ratio to say "push-pull = 25% better than pull or push".

In Martin Lab's "controlled" environment he would see no more than 10% improvement, but he was testing 360mm rads.
I think 240s would act better. Also denser fins should see more improvement over more spread ones.


----------



## 298703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakopipo*
> 
> i know its not a AMD CLUB, but from all my other forums ive been on, fanboys keep whining at me using AMD. "****" was not the f word. I was on the bus so i didnt check the post. And I'm talking about radiator. No need to get ****ty.


Well this is not one of those "other forums". So like the above person said, keep your crap to yourself. Everyone here doesnt care what you run.
Hes made valid points that you should look at.

Onto your post, I personally dont see much of a temp change. A lot of people will also agree and some will disagree. I ran 4 GTs on a 240 rad and saw a 2C difference. Not worth the extra noise IMO


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakopipo*
> 
> i know its not a AMD CLUB, but from all my other forums ive been on, fanboys keep whining at me using AMD. "****" was not the f word. I was on the bus so i didnt check the post. And I'm talking about radiator. No need to get ****ty.


That attitude won't get you far, sorry if I came off a bit harsh but when the word "fanboy" is thrown around here the threads devolve very quickly.

Anyways, check here for some push vs pull vs push/pull data: http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/01/15/radiator-shroud-testing-v2/


----------



## lakopipo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> Well this is not one of those "other forums". So like the above person said, keep your crap to yourself. Everyone here doesnt care what you run.
> Hes made valid points that you should look at.
> 
> Onto your post, I personally dont see much of a temp change. A lot of people will also agree and some will disagree. I ran 4 GTs on a 240 rad and saw a 2C difference. Not worth the extra noise IMO


fine. Don't want to create any more "bad" replies so I apologise for my behavior. Now, if I don't mind 5-6 C difference I should go with pull only?


----------



## lakopipo

Oh and yes, one more thing before I go to bed. When I was playing bf3, it kept freezing, and then I got "AMD display driver has stopped working" it does this all the time! Then I turned my GPU Fans to full, then it stopped (I think) and haven't done any more further testing. Problem is that, with the fans on full, I barely can't hear my friends on Skype. So from 100% fan speed to waterblock would it be better temps for silence? GPU: ASUS 7850 direct cu II 2GB (CROSSFIRE!)


----------



## twax462

I'm starting a build using this case (just ordered it this afternoon). I have a question regarding my video card selection. I've noticed a lot of the people in this thread using video cards with the reference nvidia cooler. Is that because they are watercooling their system and using the back exhaust to keep heat out of the case or is it because of the aesthetics of the Titan cooler? I'm intending to use a Corsair H100i to cool my cpu for the time being, but I'm hoping to avoid buyer's regret in regards to the video card. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twax462*
> 
> I'm starting a build using this case (just ordered it this afternoon). I have a question regarding my video card selection. I've noticed a lot of the people in this thread using video cards with the reference nvidia cooler. Is that because they are watercooling their system and using the back exhaust to keep heat out of the case or is it because of the aesthetics of the Titan cooler? I'm intending to use a Corsair H100i to cool my cpu for the time being, but I'm hoping to avoid buyer's regret in regards to the video card. Thanks in advance!


I honestly wish I would have gotten reference cards because I want to watercool. If I want to get a specific waterblock for my card, I have to ship it off to germany for 4-6 weeks and have a custom block built on it, or use a universal block, which I'm not a huge fan of, but will if I can push the cards a little further to their thermal limit. I have the h110 instead of he h100. I wish I would have gotten the h110 because the fan options for 120MM for rads. I wouldn't buy the h110i because of everyone reporting the problem with Corsair Link.

P.S. I still love my cards, though. They are quite the performers. I've almost got them stable above 1300MHz.


----------



## twax462

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I honestly wish I would have gotten reference cards because I want to watercool. If I want to get a specific waterblock for my card, I have to ship it off to germany for 4-6 weeks and have a custom block built on it, or use a universal block, which I'm not a huge fan of, but will if I can push the cards a little further to their thermal limit. I have the h110 instead of he h100. I wish I would have gotten the h110 because the fan options for 120MM for rads. I wouldn't buy the h110i because of everyone reporting the problem with Corsair Link.
> 
> P.S. I still love my cards, though. They are quite the performers. I've almost got them stable above 1300MHz.


I'm not sure I'll wind up ever going for a full wc loop, and if so it probably won't be for quite some time. It looks like a lot of fun and definitely something that I want to get into eventually, but at the moment I just don't have the time or inclination for the maintenance, not to mention the extra initial cost. As far as the Corsair CLC's, I'm a little confused as to what you're trying to say. Firstly, as far as I know, there is no H110i. There's an H100, H100i, and the H110. Are you trying to say that you wish you had gotten the H100 instead of the H110 because of the 120mm fan options? And are you also trying to say that you would recommend the H100 over the H100i due to the problems people have reported with Corsair Link? Sorry for nitpicking, just trying to make sure that I understand exactly what it is you're trying to communicate


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> Jesus, looks like making my rig quiet is a no go. Unless I go with NF-F12's....;


They're coming out with black fans at the beginning of next year! I can't freaking wait. I am tired of looking at the skin color and brown.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twax462*
> 
> I'm starting a build using this case (just ordered it this afternoon). I have a question regarding my video card selection. I've noticed a lot of the people in this thread using video cards with the reference nvidia cooler. Is that because they are watercooling their system and using the back exhaust to keep heat out of the case or is it because of the aesthetics of the Titan cooler? I'm intending to use a Corsair H100i to cool my cpu for the time being, but I'm hoping to avoid buyer's regret in regards to the video card. Thanks in advance!


Its because the reference Titan cooler is totally awesome. It is far more efficient than a regular blower style Nvidia cooler (I won't go into AMD because their blowers are the grandfather of the leaf blower) and very, very quiet. I wish I could get it on anything, it is the next best option to water cooling IMO. Obviously it has its limits, going for high overclocks you want an aftermarket open air cooler but then you probably aren't worried about noise at that point.


----------



## twax462

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Its because the reference Titan cooler is totally awesome. It is far more efficient than a regular blower style Nvidia cooler (I won't go into AMD because their blowers are the grandfather of the leaf blower) and very, very quiet. I wish I could get it on anything, it is the next best option to water cooling IMO. Obviously it has its limits, going for high overclocks you want an aftermarket open air cooler but then you probably aren't worried about noise at that point.


Yeah, I'm probably less concerned with noise than a majority of the users here. I actually kind of enjoy the white noise a computer provides. I have another question though to pose to a few of the builders here regarding cable extensions. I've decided I'm most likely going to go with the Bitfenix Alchemy cables, however I'm honestly not sure what all cables I need to get to make sure I have everything covered that would be visible with this case. If anyone could help me out with that I would again be very appreciative. One of my motivations for using the cable extensions is to make sure I don't run into the problem that a few seem to have had with the case cables being too short to reach the motherboard headers. Also, if the actual cable extensions themselves are long enough do I just use those on my HX850 power supply instead of the modular cables it comes with or am I better off using the cables the power supply came with and then connecting those to the extensions?

Lastly, has anyone here actually bought the demcifilters for this case? If so, what's your experience been? I was thinking of getting the filter for the PSU and the filter for the top. I'm assuming that if I mount my radiator at the top of the case in push/pull that I want to configure the fans drawing air into the case and as such the filter on the top might be warranted. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## 298703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakopipo*
> 
> Oh and yes, one more thing before I go to bed. When I was playing bf3, it kept freezing, and then I got "AMD display driver has stopped working" it does this all the time! Then I turned my GPU Fans to full, then it stopped (I think) and haven't done any more further testing. Problem is that, with the fans on full, I barely can't hear my friends on Skype. So from 100% fan speed to waterblock would it be better temps for silence? GPU: ASUS 7850 direct cu II 2GB (CROSSFIRE!)


To your other post, if you dont care about 5 - 6C, push pull is pointless. However, what size rads are you planning to use as that matters.

Have you got overclocks running? Also, never run your GPU fans at 100% constantly. Too many horror stories of people saying their fans stop working after that.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> To your other post, if you dont care about 5 - 6C, push pull is pointless. However, what size rads are you planning to use as that matters.
> 
> Have you got overclocks running? Also, never run your GPU fans at 100% constantly. Too many horror stories of people saying their fans stop working after that.


I might just run them at a 100% to convince my wife I need to upgrade....







Next year of course, Maxwell looks pretty.... (rumors)


----------



## Qu1ckset

Updated


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twax462*
> 
> I'm not sure I'll wind up ever going for a full wc loop, and if so it probably won't be for quite some time. It looks like a lot of fun and definitely something that I want to get into eventually, but at the moment I just don't have the time or inclination for the maintenance, not to mention the extra initial cost. As far as the Corsair CLC's, I'm a little confused as to what you're trying to say. Firstly, as far as I know, there is no H110i. There's an H100, H100i, and the H110. Are you trying to say that you wish you had gotten the H100 instead of the H110 because of the 120mm fan options? And are you also trying to say that you would recommend the H100 over the H100i due to the problems people have reported with Corsair Link? Sorry for nitpicking, just trying to make sure that I understand exactly what it is you're trying to communicate


I'm a derp, that's all. I'm just trying to say that the extra rad area is not worth the extra money because 120MM fans get more static pressure and getting more air moving through the rad is better that more rad area. But yes, I wish I would have gotten the h100 instead and yes, I am recommending the h100 over the h100i because of problems. I've heard of people bricking their coolers just trying to update the firmware on it. D:


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakopipo*
> 
> Oh and yes, one more thing before I go to bed. When I was playing bf3, it kept freezing, and then I got "AMD display driver has stopped working" it does this all the time! Then I turned my GPU Fans to full, then it stopped (I think) and haven't done any more further testing. Problem is that, with the fans on full, I barely can't hear my friends on Skype. So from 100% fan speed to waterblock would it be better temps for silence? GPU: ASUS 7850 direct cu II 2GB (CROSSFIRE!)


Your case airflow might be bad. That could be your problem. If your GPUs are blower style, then it could be recycling the hot air that it is pushing out. What is your case airflow like?


----------



## tomxlr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twax462*
> 
> ...I've noticed a lot of the people in this thread using video cards with the reference nvidia cooler. Is that because they are watercooling their system and using the back exhaust to keep heat out of the case or is it because of the aesthetics of the Titan cooler?...


I will just tell you my experience. Reference gets you better support on these forums for bios, clocks, water blocks. Custom is better if you just want to plonk ONE in and never touch it.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> To your other post, if you dont care about 5 - 6C, push pull is pointless. However, what size rads are you planning to use as that matters.
> 
> Have you got overclocks running? Also, never run your GPU fans at 100% constantly. Too many horror stories of people saying their fans stop working after that.


Those must be some really garbage fans to stop working after running their actual built & specified RPM


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Those must be some really garbage fans to stop working after running their actual built & specified RPM


GPU fans are almost universally PWM, and PWM motors don't particularly like 100% duty cycle all the time. Regular voltage fans do not have the electronic controls that would cause a problem with this. Thats why you commonly see GPU fans dead on cards used for folding or mining as they run 100% for weeks on end and the PWM controller burns up.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> GPU fans are almost universally PWM, and PWM motors don't particularly like 100% duty cycle all the time. Regular voltage fans do not have the electronic controls that would cause a problem with this. Thats why you commonly see GPU fans dead on cards used for folding or mining as they run 100% for weeks on end and the PWM controller burns up.


 I've ran my good ol' Sapphire fans (the Ceradyne ARX type fans) at 100% for weeks on end and nothing happens to it. I'm sure it's down to quality


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> I will just tell you my experience. Reference gets you better support on these forums for bios, clocks, water blocks. Custom is better if you just want to plonk ONE in and never touch it.


Or are just in it for the aesthetics of the card... They do make some pretty aftermarket coolers...
I still wish I would have known now and bought reference card, so I could watercool a lot easier and not have to worry about vrm, vram, etc. (because I'd have to use universal blocks)


----------



## tomxlr8

Finished with my build log (in sig)
Thanks for the inspiration guys. Love all the builds here








Some pics.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> Finished with my build log (in sig)
> Thanks for the inspiration guys. Love all the builds here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pics.


White tubes or coolant? I am looking for a good White coolant that doesn't muck up pumps and tubes


----------



## tomxlr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> White tubes or coolant? I am looking for a good White coolant that doesn't muck up pumps and tubes


White tubes. I considered dyed coolant for ages but in the end took the advice of pretty much everyone I asked and went with coloured tubes


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> White tubes. I considered dyed coolant for ages but in the end took the advice of pretty much everyone I asked and went with coloured tubes


Alas this seems like what I will have to do as well







How do you check for bubbles in the tubing with the solid color?


----------



## tomxlr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Alas this seems like what I will have to do as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you check for bubbles in the tubing with the solid color?


I don't. The only areas where I can see in my set up are in the CPU block and in the rez. I just played around with gently tilting the computer in every direction until there was no more drops to my water level.

Took maybe an hour of
[stop pump -> gently tilt in 4 directions -> start pump -> wait 5min -> repeat]

, next day did it maybe 5 more times just because I felt I should. Basically, after the first hour the pump was completely silent. After the first day there were no bubbles going through the CPU block at all.


----------



## selk22

Cool I figured it was going to be meticulous. Thanks for your help


----------



## lakopipo

trying to make a cool panel...


----------



## Benjyyyy

Did everyone get a front dust filter with their 540? I feel as though i should of lol


----------



## 298703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjyyyy*
> 
> Did everyone get a front dust filter with their 540? I feel as though i should of lol


You didnt get one with the case?!


----------



## tomxlr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjyyyy*
> 
> Did everyone get a front dust filter with their 540? I feel as though i should of lol


For sure. Demand your filter! I put favs in the front but the filter went in the bottom so it is usefull either way.


----------



## Benjyyyy

I've been trying all day but they don't have any 540 parts listed so i can't submit a ticket! My case is getting really dusty after only a few days of having it =[ I posted on the forums and just praying for a reply ;D


----------



## ALNAK1B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjyyyy*
> 
> I've been trying all day but they don't have any 540 parts listed so i can't submit a ticket! My case is getting really dusty after only a few days of having it =[ I posted on the forums and just praying for a reply ;D


I noticed that too but it wasnt too bad. that was before i bought these filters. http://www.demcifilter.com/c198/Air-540.aspx

Good luck!


----------



## Ehpik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjyyyy*
> 
> I've been trying all day but they don't have any 540 parts listed so i can't submit a ticket! My case is getting really dusty after only a few days of having it =[ I posted on the forums and just praying for a reply ;D


Yeah, I went out and bought fly screens to use as dust filters in mine.

http://www.flyscreenqueen.co.uk/


----------



## 298703

They will definitely reply dont worry. My HDD trays broke off so easily and i received 3 HDD trays and a much improved 2.5 mount as well! Amazing CS support!


----------



## bond32

Patiently awaiting the delivery of watercooling stuff... Fresh brand new 8350 installed, new evga 1000 G2 installed...


----------



## kimoswabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALNAK1B*
> 
> I noticed that too but it wasnt too bad. that was before i bought these filters. http://www.demcifilter.com/c198/Air-540.aspx
> 
> Good luck!


Did you buy the bottom dust filter by any chance? If so, how do they fit?


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALNAK1B*
> 
> I noticed that too but it wasnt too bad. that was before i bought these filters. http://www.demcifilter.com/c198/Air-540.aspx
> 
> Good luck!


I am also curious to know how the bottom fits.


----------



## lakopipo

finished, what you guys think?


----------



## bond32

Wow! Looks fantastic man!

Here's where I am at now:


----------



## kingtink

i almost dont want to post pictures of my build because i saw so many nice tube set ups but wth why not throw in a lesser rig
build log
link has 7 pictures included, nothing fancy.

I feel a slight buyer's remorse with the h100i because the custom water loops is really cool. But i ll wait till next year or whenever I decide to sli and do serious water loops too.

First time building a rig by myself (so much frustration and joy) and the first thing I learned was positive pressure is important based on this thread. I read it all in one day so a lot of the information escaped after a few minutes but it seems like the general idea is to get intake to exhaust as a 2:1 ratio. And I learned the difference between push and pull terms and how to use them.

So my setup is this:
1 cougar 120mm in top front pulling air in and blowing towards my cpu, but the loops kind of block some pathway.
1 case stock fan 140mm at front bottom pulling in and that whole space is in the case is clear.
h100i with the included fans pulling in from beneath the rad.
and the case exhaust fan pushing out.

the gpu card, evga 760 sc acx, seems to be the loudest fan. I haven't looked into how to make this fan quieter and if it is safe to do so for idle/game playing.

I like the orange of the cougar fan and it seems to be really effective in blowing air and being quieter than the other fans in the case. I may get more of these if it gets cheaper than 14 bucks per. I got one for 8 or 9 but rebates only allow one and rebates suck.
Do you guys have any recommendations for my build at it's current setup? For future setup with sli and reusing the fans I got so far?
I have no idea what to do with the front bay drives. I have an external dvd lightscribe by LG.

For LEDs, I considered the corsair link and lighting but it's so expensive.
NZXT Hue seems like a decent choice at 28 bucks amazon prime.
Not sure what kind of LED color I want since I've seen some pictures in this thread. I don't want the case saturated in orange so maybe a white tone to highlight the rig components. Is there such a thing as black led? I want to increase the brightness a bit and get some nice sleeved wires which I may go black and orange or just orange. What other color would go well in my case?

Oh, and I'm OCed to 4200 mhz. I could do 4.7 safely I think but I find it unnecessary. I had a lot of trouble with the setup when I was using the programs to overclock provided by gigabyte and intel. After many Win 8 Pro installs for solving old and new problems, I think OC by bios seems to be the safest choice. Will do more OC after I get to enjoy my pc for a bit and play some games at ultra finally. No more low detail!


----------



## kingtink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Here's where I am at now:


Nice tight squeeze!

Why did you go with the top fans on top instead of beneath? And what's that white thing on the bottom? Is it cloth?


----------



## lakopipo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Wow! Looks fantastic man!
> 
> Here's where I am at now:


i like that build.
nice motherboard, eh?


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingtink*
> 
> Nice tight squeeze!
> 
> Why did you go with the top fans on top instead of beneath? And what's that white thing on the bottom? Is it cloth?


Just a guess but... the fans are exhausting, so dust will gather in the lower side of the rad and using the fans on the top side gives easy access to remove the dust and also you don´t have to keep looking if there´s any wire between the fan blades.

I think the whie thing on the bottom is kitchen paper to absorb posible leaks from the loop.

EDIT: Ops, I forget the most important xD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Wow! Looks fantastic man!
> 
> Here's where I am at now:


Looks awesome! but if you aren´t runing fans on low rpms I suggest removing the top fan on the triple rad; it seems quite restrictive xD


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingtink*
> 
> what's that white thing on the bottom? Is it cloth?


leak seeking paper tower?

That is a tight fit! Interesting routing of the intake hose to the back too...I did it around and back of the top rad...looks cleaner, but far less economical (kinda of a facepalm moment here).


----------



## bond32

Yes tight squeeze indeed. I didn't plan to put the fans on the inside but saw they fit! May order 3 more for the outside for push pull.

Had a disaster earlier where the tiny o-ring on the gpu link wasn't seated when I mounted everything and tore. So I went to 2 auto parts stores to try to find a replacement and couldn't find one. Brought the damaged o-ring back, put a tiny dab of super glue on the tear, and put vasoline on it. Eventually mounted it back and so far no leaks.

Had to put the fans on top of the 240 because they wouldn't fit with the fittings. I wanted to route that back line to the backside with the 90 degree fitting, it wouldn't fit with fans there.

Have almost all the air out already but I wont power it till tomorrow, got water everywhere when the leak happened. Ill take a pic of the back although I still need to tidy up the cables.

Edit:


----------



## PhantomTaco

Well just about done with my 540 and thought I'd post up photos of the more or less finished product with the midplate installed:





Sorry it loads sideways, dropbox has been evil like that with me lately :/. How do you guys like it?

Anyway I've had more than a few PMs asking about the midplate and where they can get it/how to make it. I worked for a good while with Dan of Multi-Craft plastics to get this first version finished and he has the designs saved to their machines for those interested in having one made. If you plan to liquid cool, you will need to ask him to extend the cut into the front to accomodate the radiator in the front (you can see in the photos that a portion had to be cut out to fit the bottom 120mm fan in. Also, it can be lowered approx 0.5 inches ISH if you do not plan to use the hard drives on the bottom. For those interested, get in touch with him at [email protected] He's an absolutely awesome guy.


----------



## CyBorg807

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Well just about done with my 540 and thought I'd post up photos of the more or less finished product with the midplate installed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it loads sideways, dropbox has been evil like that with me lately :/. How do you guys like it?
> 
> Anyway I've had more than a few PMs asking about the midplate and where they can get it/how to make it. I worked for a good while with Dan of Multi-Craft plastics to get this first version finished and he has the designs saved to their machines for those interested in having one made. If you plan to liquid cool, you will need to ask him to extend the cut into the front to accomodate the radiator in the front (you can see in the photos that a portion had to be cut out to fit the bottom 120mm fan in. Also, it can be lowered approx 0.5 inches ISH if you do not plan to use the hard drives on the bottom. For those interested, get in touch with him at [email protected] He's an absolutely awesome guy.


I also have a pair of Titans and am considering getting this case, what are the GPU temps like?


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> I also have a pair of Titans and am considering getting this case, what are the GPU temps like?


It's hard to say honestly, thing is I run at heavy OCs with a custom bios, so I regularly load at 88C. Idle though normally is around 32ish C (bottom gpu being slightly cooler)


----------



## sdcalihusker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakopipo*
> 
> finished, what you guys think?


How did you do that? I would like to do something like that for my build.


----------



## nexusforce

Just added another fan and a hyper 212+, next challenge sleeving the cables. Still got to clean up the look.


----------



## CyBorg807

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> It's hard to say honestly, thing is I run at heavy OCs with a custom bios, so I regularly load at 88C. Idle though normally is around 32ish C (bottom gpu being slightly cooler)


How big of a difference in load temps? My top card is usually 10-5C hotter than my bottom card but I am using an 800D at the moment which has pretty poor airflow.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> How big of a difference in load temps? My top card is usually 10-5C hotter than my bottom card but I am using an 800D at the moment which has pretty poor airflow.


5-10C is quite normal for sli. Just a heads up. You won't see a real difference in that unless you go with some sort of custom solution. I.e. watercooling, strap a weird fan contraption to them, etc


----------



## Mike813

What do you guys think is best for intake fans for this case? 120s or 140 ? brand? and for running low RPM when not gaming so it is quiet but when gaming, doing what it has to do


----------



## IBIubbleTea

Hii,

Im planning on getting this case but I have a questions,
Does anyone have a MSI Z87 G45 or GD65 with a h100i or h220 in push/pull?
If so, do you mind taking some pics of your build?

Hugs and Bubbles.


----------



## tomxlr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike813*
> 
> What do you guys think is best for intake fans for this case? 120s or 140 ? brand? and for running low RPM when not gaming so it is quiet but when gaming, doing what it has to do


I have *Scythe GT AP-15 120mm*. They are 1850rpm stock but I have mine running at 1000 and it's fine for my water cooling build and also reasonably quiet given they are bolted to the chassis.

My last build was air cooled and I used *Nexus Real Silent 120mm*. They come with rubber screws and at stock speed they are silent. Not as much blowing power as the Scythe's but unreal silence.

Either way, I like & recommend 120mm fans







and if you aren't water cooling then buy fans with rubber screws because decoupling the fan makes a significant difference especially in a case like this which isn't exactly built for silence...

Check out the fan reviews at silentpcreview for fans if you want to do your own research.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBIubbleTea*
> 
> Hii,
> 
> Im planning on getting this case but I have a questions,
> Does anyone have a MSI Z87 G45 or GD65 with a h100i or h220 in push/pull?
> If so, do you mind taking some pics of your build?
> 
> Hugs and Bubbles.


You can go back just one page.. and see someone with h100i installed in push pull.. The pic is sideways but its there. This thread actually has a few people who have already posted such pictures


----------



## Mike813

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> I have *Scythe GT AP-15 120mm*. They are 1850rpm stock but I have mine running at 1000 and it's fine for my water cooling build and also reasonably quiet given they are bolted to the chassis.
> 
> My last build was air cooled and I used *Nexus Real Silent 120mm*. They come with rubber screws and at stock speed they are silent. Not as much blowing power as the Scythe's but unreal silence.
> 
> Either way, I like & recommend 120mm fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if you aren't water cooling then buy fans with rubber screws because decoupling the fan makes a significant difference especially in a case like this which isn't exactly built for silence...
> 
> Check out the fan reviews at silentpcreview for fans if you want to do your own research.


thanks for the feedback. alright i will check out silentpcreview and see what i could find.


----------



## ALNAK1B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> I am also curious to know how the bottom fits.


Made to fit except the on board magnet isn't so strong on the bottom I ended up duct taping the edges. But for wise all the filters are spot on.


----------



## ALNAK1B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> You can go back just one page.. and see someone with h100i installed in push pull.. The pic is sideways but its there. This thread actually has a few people who have already posted such pictures


I made it happen with my build (just about)


----------



## ALNAK1B

T
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimoswabi*
> 
> Did you buy the bottom dust filter by any chance? If so, how do they fit?[/quote
> 
> Fits perfect just need to keep it in place.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike813*
> 
> What do you guys think is best for intake fans for this case? 120s or 140 ? brand? and for running low RPM when not gaming so it is quiet but when gaming, doing what it has to do


I love my Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15s. They can be loud, but they are easily tamed with speedfan


----------



## Mike813

I was looking at the AP-15s they do seem like they would be loud. Do you have your filter in the front or do you take it out? and when you turn it down how low does the RPM go down too?


----------



## tomxlr8

My filter is out because fans are mounted to front of the case.
The Bitfenix Recon fan controller can bring them down to 900. I keep them at 1000 just so it isn't flakey.
At 1000 they are quiet (all 6 of them). For example my refrigirator 8m away is louder than the fans which are 0.5m away.
At 1850 they are very noisy and you wouldn't want to sit anywhere near them.

Also - they are not WHITE. They are GREY. Just thought I'll mention that because you can't tell from photos and if you're looking to show them off you may be a bit disappointed.


----------



## DaveLT

What's all this "noisy" gentle typhoon about? Of course 1850rpm is going to be noticeable BUT IT ISN'T LOUD by any stretch of your imaginations.


----------



## tomxlr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> What's all this "noisy" gentle typhoon about? Of course 1850rpm is going to be noticeable BUT IT ISN'T LOUD by any stretch of your imaginations.


just my opinion. On this case 6 of them bolted to the chassis is definitely noisy at stock speed and quiet enough at 1000. Maybe I'm just more sensitive to fan noise... Once my refrigerator fan was playing up which triggered a 1 hour hunt for the root cause.

Also, I have the case at desk height and maybe if you have it under the desk it isn't as noticeable.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> What's all this "noisy" gentle typhoon about? Of course 1850rpm is going to be noticeable BUT IT ISN'T LOUD by any stretch of your imaginations.


Loud is relative. Compared to the lack of pump noise through my case and Noctua fans PWM controlled . They are loud. Are they much louder than someone whispering louding? Nope. That doesn't mean they aren't loud. It just means to the whisper quietness of the rest of my system, they stick out.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> It's hard to say honestly, thing is I run at heavy OCs with a custom bios, so I regularly load at 88C. Idle though normally is around 32ish C (bottom gpu being slightly cooler)










You need to put those babies on water


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to put those babies on water


I've debated it, I've done a lot of liquid cooling int he past, but I don't really want to again because of weight and changes i'd have to make to my mdiplate to accomodate a radiator up front. I have been considering custom CLC cooling for them though, after seeing those NZXT titan brackets (and obviously the Dwood ones before them). Problem is I'm SUPER picky about keeping my color scheme together, so that would be the challenge.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> I've debated it, I've done a lot of liquid cooling int he past, but I don't really want to again because of weight and changes i'd have to make to my mdiplate to accomodate a radiator up front. I have been considering custom CLC cooling for them though, after seeing those NZXT titan brackets (and obviously the Dwood ones before them). Problem is I'm SUPER picky about keeping my color scheme together, so that would be the challenge.


Just joking







It's your rig, so you do whatever you like







Nice GPU power







. What resolution/Hz setup are you running with those?
Is this CATLEAP 2560X1440 from your rig list or something else?


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> Just joking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's your rig, so you do whatever you like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice GPU power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What resolution/Hz setup are you running with those?
> Is this CATLEAP 2560X1440 from your rig list or something else?


Yeah it's the catleap @120hz. Also have two secondary displays, a 22 inch lg ips and a samsung TV as well for media consumption/workflow.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Yeah it's the catleap @120hz. Also have two secondary displays, a 22 inch lg ips and a samsung TV as well for media consumption/workflow.


120Hz. Amazing. No wonder you need 2 titans. What FPS are you getting (assuming you play games)?


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> 120Hz. Amazing. No wonder you need 2 titans. What FPS are you getting (assuming you play games)?


Would be kind of wasteful if i didn't huh?









Lately I've been playing less intensive games like xcom, civ5, and indie titles where i'm hitting my 120fps no problem. Also been playing sleeping dogs which I'm able to get to around (IIRC at least) 100fps average ish maxed out? Both cards are at 1176mhz.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> Would be kind of wasteful if i didn't huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lately I've been playing less intensive games like xcom, civ5, and indie titles where i'm hitting my 120fps no problem. Also been playing sleeping dogs which I'm able to get to around (IIRC at least) 100fps average ish maxed out? Both cards are at 1176mhz.


Very nice







I have stopped my PC investments for some time, building a pile of cash for Maxwell and Haswell-E (or 'standard' Haswell refresh). I hope the GPU improvement will be significant and I will be able to get 2xtitans equivalent for less money (but of course it's only in a year's time). As I play mainly FPS games I think I will stay around 24 inches and HD, but move to 120Hz.

Enjoy your beast rig!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have stopped my PC investments for some time, building a pile of cash for Maxwell and Haswell-E (or 'standard' Haswell refresh). I hope the GPU improvement will be significant and I will be able to get 2xtitans equivalent for less money (but of course it's only in a year's time). As I play mainly FPS games I think I will stay around 24 inches and HD, but move to 120Hz.
> 
> Enjoy your beast rig!


I wanted to stick around the 24 inch size and at 1080P because I didn't want to be already disappointed with my 770s.







So I search and searched until I found my Asus 3d 144hz monitor. It's so pretty..... You might want to look at it when you are looking for another monitor. Also, like you, I mainly play FPS's. This monitor has 1ms gtg and less than a frame of input lag. Which, for FPS's is absolutely the best combination. People often refer to this monitor as the HD tube monitor.


----------



## air tree

Well guys i was wondering if any of you guys have spray painted the mesh?? because it could be really cool looking if i could spray paint or change the colour of the mesh to something nice looking! if someone can let me know that would be good, and would i have any problems doing that? would i need to do anything besides spray paint the mesh?


----------



## SniperCzar

Well, I figured out a fairly simple way to add 3x3.5 bays without mutilating the case too much and solved my one major gripe about the case in the process.

If you only use controllers (LED/Fan) in your 5.25" bays like me, you can chop 3" of plastic off the back, use the remaining four mounting holes to hold each one in, and slip a cooled 3.5" box behind them. This is the one I used, the front filter is detachable (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0032UUGF4)

Procedure was something like this -

1. Remove and chop 5.25" controllers with hacksaw
2. Remove right-side faceplate (retaining screws are under the left-side faceplate by the front filter)
3. Remove the 5.25" bays using the four thumbscrews
4. Mount drives in addon cage (I used some spare thumbscrews)
5. Remove locking rockers from original 5.25" cage and bend out the divider between 5.25" slots flat
6. Insert 3.5" cage and mount, insert chopped 5.25" controllers and mount
7. Replace original 5.25" bay in case, anchor with thumbscrews
8. Squeeze/wiggle the 5.25" controllers around until you can shove the right side faceplate down over top of them (this will take some force)

If your drives are the same length as mine, all the 2.5" bays can still just barely be inserted. The only things this mod obstructs for me are the rear mounting bolts for my NH-D14. The 80mm fan that comes with the 3.5" box has some clicking to it and I'll probably replace it with something quieter soon, but other than that its been working great.


----------



## Mike813

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> My filter is out because fans are mounted to front of the case.
> The Bitfenix Recon fan controller can bring them down to 900. I keep them at 1000 just so it isn't flakey.
> At 1000 they are quiet (all 6 of them). For example my refrigirator 8m away is louder than the fans which are 0.5m away.
> At 1850 they are very noisy and you wouldn't want to sit anywhere near them.
> 
> Also - they are not WHITE. They are GREY. Just thought I'll mention that because you can't tell from photos and if you're looking to show them off you may be a bit disappointed.


They kinda dont look white but grey is not that bad compared to Noctua fans lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomxlr8*
> 
> just my opinion. On this case 6 of them bolted to the chassis is definitely noisy at stock speed and quiet enough at 1000. Maybe I'm just more sensitive to fan noise... Once my refrigerator fan was playing up which triggered a 1 hour hunt for the root cause.
> 
> Also, I have the case at desk height and maybe if you have it under the desk it isn't as noticeable.


I have mine at desk height of me so i problemly could hear them, Right now i have the Cougar CF-14HB for intake and they are running at 750RPM and i cant hear them but at 1300RPM they sound like a wining noise which is annoying. i think the filter is making that happen though.


----------



## Mike813

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperCzar*
> 
> Well, I figured out a fairly simple way to add 3x3.5 bays without mutilating the case too much and solved my one major gripe about the case in the process.
> 
> If you only use controllers (LED/Fan) in your 5.25" bays like me, you can chop 3" of plastic off the back, use the remaining four mounting holes to hold each one in, and slip a cooled 3.5" box behind them. This is the one I used, the front filter is detachable (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0032UUGF4)
> 
> Procedure was something like this -
> 
> 1. Remove and chop 5.25" controllers with hacksaw
> 2. Remove right-side faceplate (retaining screws are under the left-side faceplate by the front filter)
> 3. Remove the 5.25" bays using the four thumbscrews
> 4. Mount drives in addon cage (I used some spare thumbscrews)
> 5. Remove locking rockers from original 5.25" cage and bend out the divider between 5.25" slots flat
> 6. Insert 3.5" cage and mount, insert chopped 5.25" controllers and mount
> 7. Replace original 5.25" bay in case, anchor with thumbscrews
> 8. Squeeze/wiggle the 5.25" controllers around until you can shove the right side faceplate down over top of them (this will take some force)
> 
> If your drives are the same length as mine, all the 2.5" bays can still just barely be inserted. The only things this mod obstructs for me are the rear mounting bolts for my NH-D14. The 80mm fan that comes with the 3.5" box has some clicking to it and I'll probably replace it with something quieter soon, but other than that its been working great.


nice. Do you have pictures of how it looks? i was thinking of adding a fan to front area like that since i do not use drive bays


----------



## ironhide138

So has anyone ghetto rigged a fan onto/over the HDD holes in the bottom?


----------



## 298703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> So has anyone ghetto rigged a fan onto/over the HDD holes in the bottom?


Someone fitted a 240 rad Push Pull. I think the pics are in this thread actually


----------



## SniperCzar

Crappy phone picture, but you can at least see the cut-off fan/led controllers in the front and how far the cage sticks out of the 5.25" brackets.


----------



## Mike813

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperCzar*
> 
> Crappy phone picture, but you can at least see the cut-off fan/led controllers in the front and how far the cage sticks out of the 5.25" brackets.


kinda hard to see but damn it is pretty big.


----------



## kingtink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *air tree*
> 
> Well guys i was wondering if any of you guys have spray painted the mesh?? because it could be really cool looking if i could spray paint or change the colour of the mesh to something nice looking! if someone can let me know that would be good, and would i have any problems doing that? would i need to do anything besides spray paint the mesh?


I remember seeing a few people done so and shared pictures in this thread. They just spray painted the mesh. For real pro tips I guess you can ask about it with people who spray paint regularly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> So has anyone ghetto rigged a fan onto/over the HDD holes in the bottom?


I dont think anyone has done so. Gleniu did mod his bottom of the case to add a rad.


----------



## Mike813

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *air tree*
> 
> Well guys i was wondering if any of you guys have spray painted the mesh?? because it could be really cool looking if i could spray paint or change the colour of the mesh to something nice looking! if someone can let me know that would be good, and would i have any problems doing that? would i need to do anything besides spray paint the mesh?


check out my build i spray painted my mesh white and i like it. i seen a couple on here through this thread have it different colors, like red and blue.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> Someone fitted a 240 rad Push Pull. I think the pics are in this thread actually


yeah, there was a guy with a rad up there...


----------



## Tugz

Looking at getting this case. Currently have a NZXT 810 Full Tower. Before i buy this case, wondering if anyone here went from a full tower to the a540. As well any improvements and thoughts.


----------



## 298703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> yeah, there was a guy with a rad up there...


Yeah, fortunately enough, i cant find it. Doesnt matter since it was such a bad job
XD


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *air tree*
> 
> Well guys i was wondering if any of you guys have spray painted the mesh?? because it could be really cool looking if i could spray paint or change the colour of the mesh to something nice looking! if someone can let me know that would be good, and would i have any problems doing that? would i need to do anything besides spray paint the mesh?


It's fairly easy. Took a few days though. Two days to get a few coats of the paint down. Then one day of putting a few coats of protective gloss on and letting it dry.


----------



## air tree

Does anyone know some good leds for this case? in white if by chance







?


----------



## 298703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *air tree*
> 
> Does anyone know some good leds for this case? in white if by chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Just picked up a NZXT Hue today. RGB LEDs so if youre ever bored of white, you can tune it to what ever other colour you can think of!
If youre really intent on just white though, then you cant go wrong with Bitfenix Alchemy strips


----------



## CyBorg807

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> 5-10C is quite normal for sli. Just a heads up. You won't see a real difference in that unless you go with some sort of custom solution. I.e. watercooling, strap a weird fan contraption to them, etc


Well I have to assume the 540 will be an improvement over my 800D since the fans are very close to the GPU and blowing unobstructed air right at them, but I have no interest in watercooling them or doing any sort of custom fan setup, I am just looking for a case that will give me the best possible temps without having to modify anything, right now it's between the 540 and the Cooler Master HAF-X.


----------



## 298703

Heres mine.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> Well I have to assume the 540 will be an improvement over my 800D since the fans are very close to the GPU and blowing unobstructed air right at them, but I have no interest in watercooling them or doing any sort of custom fan setup, I am just looking for a case that will give me the best possible temps without having to modify anything, right now it's between the 540 and the Cooler Master HAF-X.


540 anyday over the HAF-X. HAF series has good airflow because they don't have any filters ... and 200-230mm fans really suck.


----------



## sdcalihusker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tugz*
> 
> Looking at getting this case. Currently have a NZXT 810 Full Tower. Before i buy this case, wondering if anyone here went from a full tower to the a540. As well any improvements and thoughts.


I went from a Switch 810 to the 540. I was able to fit everything from the switch into the 540, but changed out the bay reservoir with a D5 and EK tube reservoir. Temps have remained the same, and I really like the looks of the 540. The case has a tremendous amount of potential, and I'll probably be building another build using this case in the near future.


----------



## Scorpion49

Made the switch back to X79, but this setup is mostly temporary for right now. Need to buy some new fans asap.


----------



## Texastitan

Hey guys loving this thread!

Im buying parts as they come on sale for right now, and i got the air 540 for 125 the other day on NCIX.com on sale and pulled the trigger.

Im trying to decide what fan set up i should go. I plan on getting a corsair h100i with corsair SP PWM fans. I was planning on doing intake front outtake back and out take top in a pull config.

What are the best set ups you guys have found so far?


----------



## Mike813

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tugz*
> 
> Looking at getting this case. Currently have a NZXT 810 Full Tower. Before i buy this case, wondering if anyone here went from a full tower to the a540. As well any improvements and thoughts.


i went form a cooler master haf x case to this and i like it. not much of temperture change maybe a 1 or 2 difference but the one thing i liked about the haf x was the big fans u could use and how quiet mine was but my corsair is pretty quiet when i am not gaming


----------



## air tree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> Heres mine.
> 
> I think i will get the hue then, are the leds long enough to get a even glow? it's hard to tell from a picture.


----------



## 298703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *air tree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> Heres mine.
> 
> I think i will get the hue then, are the leds long enough to get a even glow? it's hard to tell from a picture.
Click to expand...

? What was this for?


----------



## 298703

Someone PMed me to know what the whites look like to give a highlight on the components, which is what I am doing, but changed the colours just for the showcase. Here are some pictures. Do note though, the picture has a "whiter" colour than IRL. Its got a tinge of blue.
Here are the brightnesses as well


----------



## air tree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> Someone PMed me to know what the whites look like to give a highlight on the components, which is what I am doing, but changed the colours just for the showcase. Here are some pictures. Do note though, the picture has a "whiter" colour than IRL. Its got a tinge of blue.
> Here are the brightnesses as well


Oh that's beautiful! I'm glad you convinced me to get the NZXT hue!


----------



## 298703

That is during the day as well, bright enough to hurt my eyes. So I can take pictures at night if people want that!
Both sides of the NZXT Hue strip have connectors so im thinking that I may be able to figure a way to connect two strips. The distance between the leds are okay, but id like smoother light distribution so I may use two strips and tone down the brightness!

Post if you want photos in the dark!


----------



## bond32

Replacing all my sp120's with ap-15's. Should be in this weekend.


----------



## Mike813

they are RGB 5M 5050 SMD Flexible LED which i can make phases and they change by them self . Although there are a no name brand they have not giving me a problem what so ever. They are made for cars and bikes but if you wire it up to a 4-pin molex it works perfectly. comes with a remote so u can change just with a click of a button. I have the 5M long one and it is way to long but you could cut it down by snipping the gold connection and it wont harm it at all.


----------



## DaveLT

Of course any LED strips are fine. ALL LED strips come from some big factory anyway

Oh btw it's copper not gold.


----------



## lakopipo

Well guys, ive tried some things with Battlefield 3, ive tested the cards one and one, reinstalled bf3, clean installed drivers, but still cant find the problem, im suspecting it might me my (cracked) windows 7 (was budget couldnt afford) does that have anything to say?
to my new 540 build which will hopefully be finished within a month, im getting a genuine version of windows. Anyone?


----------



## jameyscott

Reinstall windows and do a few updates at a time, don't do them all. That's how I have to install windows. I've also got a cracked version on my laptop because my sticker code wore off and I wasnt


----------



## jameyscott

About to pay for it again. Stupid phone went beserk and started posting things....


----------



## Qu1ckset

Updated


----------



## Texastitan

Did you go with a matte spray or was it glossy?


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Texastitan*
> 
> Did you go with a matte spray or was it glossy?


For me, it was a glossy spray. But I still added a clear gloss coat after that too.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Updated


I don't see my name on the list? D:


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Replacing all my sp120's with ap-15's. Should be in this weekend.


Good choice of fans!


----------



## nerdybeat

I''m in love with this case. I want it soooo bad. I may cave in sooner or later when I get some sort of new component and I'll just build it into the 540. I'll throw all my ap-15s in there and cpu/gpu closed loops and just drooool.

Subbed so I can just give in =)


----------



## Stained

Hey just got my case and H110.
Do I put it in the top and sucking air into the case?


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stained*
> 
> Hey just got my case and H110.
> Do I put it in the top and sucking air into the case?


Put it in the top exhasuting air, or in the front as an intake.

If you wan´t to do push/pull put it int he front, as it will probably have clearance issues with your motherboard if you put it on top.


----------



## 298703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stained*
> 
> Hey just got my case and H110.
> Do I put it in the top and sucking air into the case?


Top intaking air.


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> Put it in the top exhasuting air, or in the front as an intake.
> 
> If you wan´t to do push/pull put it int he front, as it will probably have clearance issues with your motherboard if you put it on top.


I currently have mine on top as exhaust. Three 120mm SP fans at the front, I left the 140mm case fan at the rear as exhaust.


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stained*
> 
> Hey just got my case and H110.
> Do I put it in the top and sucking air into the case?


Push-pull probably @ front as others said.
As pull or push only I would put it @ top as an exhaust.
Meh, the case has great airflow, either way will work with minimal to no difference to be honest.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atokade*
> 
> I currently have mine on top as exhaust. Three 120mm SP fans at the front, I left the 140mm case fan at the rear as exhaust.


You're causing dust to seep in from all directions ... yes you definitely are


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> You're causing dust to seep in from all directions ... yes you definitely are


Not necessarily. He has a rad blocking up 2 of those 140MM spots, so they are only getting half CFM that they are rated, max.


----------



## Stained

Okay. Everyone giving different answers.
Well currently I have the original three case fans and the water cooler.
Two fans intake front, one exhaust back and H110 exhaust top?
Can't put the H110 in front and still use all three fans right?
As I recall only one fan fits in the back and one 140mm in top.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stained*
> 
> Okay. Everyone giving different answers.
> Well currently I have the original three case fans and the water cooler.
> Two fans intake front, one exhaust back and H110 exhaust top?
> Can't put the H110 in front and still use all three fans right?
> As I recall only one fan fits in the back and one 140mm in top.


1) H110 intake top
2) H110 intake front, 2 top intake fans (not smart)


----------



## Stained

Would anyone advice against mounting the PSU with the fan pointing into the computer so it isn't apparently upside down?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stained*
> 
> Would anyone advice against mounting the PSU with the fan pointing into the computer so it isn't apparently upside down?


Why would you want to do that? You could, but you'd have to mount a lot of fans to intake cool air into that side for the psu to suck in.

Don't do that though, just mount it upside down like it is supposed to be.


----------



## Stained

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Why would you want to do that? You could, but you'd have to mount a lot of fans to intake cool air into that side for the psu to suck in.
> 
> Don't do that though, just mount it upside down like it is supposed to be.


What difference does it make?
Shouldn't the power supply drawing hot air from within the computer and exhausting it be nice?
It's a HX1050 (Gold) so I would assume it could handle some hot air going through.

Also what about mounting the H110 on top as intake, two 140mm front as intake and one as exhaust in the back?
A lot of intake and basically passive outtake&#8230;

I've heard getting air out is more important than getting it in I think but all of these are dad's suggestions and we're building it pretty much right now.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stained*
> 
> What differrence does it make?
> Shouldn't the PSU sucking hot air from within the computer and exhausting cool air be a good thing?
> It's a HX1050 (v2) so I would assume it coud handle some extra heat no?
> 
> Also what about mounting the H110 on top as an in-take, two fans in front as intake and one fan as exhaust in the back?
> Since the H110 will want as cool air as possible instead of sucking hot air from inside the computer into itself?
> 
> All of these are my dad's suggestions.
> We're building the computer right now pretty much.


ROFL how does a PSU suck hot air and exhaust cool air

Please, just let it intake from the side panel it's not why should i but you should


----------



## Stained

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> ROFL how does a PSU suck hot air and exhaust cool air
> 
> Please, just let it intake from the side panel it's not why should i but you should


Just a typo, it's been edited since.
Anyways I just noticed there's not enough free space to have the fan facing inwards so it has to be upside down.
It's only made to by lying down with text facing the right way.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stained*
> 
> What difference does it make?
> Shouldn't the power supply drawing hot air from within the computer and exhausting it be nice?
> It's a HX1050 (Gold) so I would assume it could handle some hot air going through.
> 
> Also what about mounting the H110 on top as intake, two 140mm front as intake and one as exhaust in the back?
> A lot of intake and basically passive outtake&#8230;
> 
> I've heard getting air out is more important than getting it in I think but all of these are dad's suggestions and we're building it pretty much right now.


With the h110 as an intake, you'll be pushing hot air into the case.

I personally made the back exhaust an intake along with the front being intake and using my h110 as exhaust. I'm still experimenting, though. My though with that is that the top fans in the front and the back will pull cool air in and the fans on the rad will pull it through the rad and out the case.

The best performance and cooling you can get is really trial and error because everyone's set up is different


----------



## Stained

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> With the h110 as an intake, you'll be pushing hot air into the case.
> 
> I personally made the back exhaust an intake along with the front being intake and using my h110 as exhaust. I'm still experimenting, though. My though with that is that the top fans in the front and the back will pull cool air in and the fans on the rad will pull it through the rad and out the case.
> 
> The best performance and cooling you can get is really trial and error because everyone's set up is different


How does the H110 blow hot air into the case? Air outside the case is cool.
And the instruction manual recommends having it as intake.

What about H110 front intake and the three 140 mms as outake two in top and one in back? That sounds like what makes the most sense to me.
Good two fan intake front, then hot air rises up and exits on top and back.
If the H110 is on the front intake it gets cold air from the outside instead of hot air from inside the computer if it's a top exhaust.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stained*
> 
> How does the H110 blow hot air into the case? Air outside the case is cool.
> And the instruction manual recommends having it as intake.


It's a rad... I mean, it's not necessarily blazing, but the rad is transferring the heat out of the liquid, and that heat has to go somewhere. Manuals when it comes to products like that don't mean crap. Like I said before, everyone's set up is different.

Edit: Replace the crap fans it comes with. They are absolutely horrible.


----------



## Stained

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> It's a rad... I mean, it's not necessarily blazing, but the rad is transferring the heat out of the liquid, and that heat has to go somewhere. Manuals when it comes to products like that don't mean crap. Like I said before, everyone's set up is different.
> 
> Edit: Replace the crap fans it comes with. They are absolutely horrible.


Yeah, I wanna try it out to see heat and noise but then I'll consider replacing most fans.
How much does the H110 heat air coming through it if it's an intake? Not a lot right?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stained*
> 
> Yeah, I wanna try it out to see heat and noise but then I'll consider replacing most fans.
> How much does the H110 heat air coming through it if it's an intake? Not a lot right?


Don't really know exactly. I just know it is hotter than ambient as exhaust.


----------



## Stained

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Don't really know exactly. I just know it is hotter than ambient as exhaust.


What do you mean by "hotter than ambient as exhaust"? Hotter than ambient (outside) yes.
I don't understand why the H110 would be an exhaust though since it would draw hot air (30-40 degrees? 30 in my current computer I think) from inside the computer and then use for cooling...

Some educated answer to if H110 front intake or top exhaust is better would be nice but I guess we're going to do it like most people seem to have done it and make it a top exhaust with two front intake fans and one back exhaust fan as well.
Which is going to draw more air out than in which sounds good to me.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stained*
> 
> What do you mean by "hotter than ambient as exhaust"? Hotter than ambient (outside) yes.
> I don't understand why the H110 would be an exhaust though since it would draw hot air (30-40 degrees? 40 in my current computer I think) from inside the computer and then use for cooling...


Mine is exhaust that's what I meant by that.

I advise it as an exhaust. It would get cooler having the intakes push air into the case, and then the rad would pull it out of the case.


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> You're causing dust to seep in from all directions ... yes you definitely are


Not sure what you mean, Dave. Three 120mm SP fans as intake in the front. H110 as exhaust at the top. 140mm exhaust at rear.
H110 fan speeds are handled by the mobo. I have positive pressure here, and zero dust issues.


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stained*
> 
> How does the H110 blow hot air into the case? Air outside the case is cool.
> And the instruction manual recommends having it as intake.
> 
> What about H110 front intake and the three 140 mms as outake two in top and one in back? That sounds like what makes the most sense to me.
> Good two fan intake front, then hot air rises up and exits on top and back.
> If the H110 is on the front intake it gets cold air from the outside instead of hot air from inside the computer if it's a top exhaust.


There are some good posts in this thread regarding airflow, fans, and possibilities, including the (non)-effects of convection versus the airflow created by the fans, and positive vs negative pressure. Look for posts by PcFoo or DaveLT for a few examples among the many knowledgeable people who've chimed in. It's a long thread, but a lot of the airflow questions have been covered before.


----------



## Stained

By the way is the H110 backplate supposed not to sit straight? Using 1156 instructions it fits but isn't straight.
Doesn't seem to matter though?

Someone says it fits beautifully on a Asus Z87 Deluxe but I'm using a MSI Z87-G45.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atokade*
> 
> Not sure what you mean, Dave. Three 120mm SP fans as intake in the front. H110 as exhaust at the top. 140mm exhaust at rear.
> H110 fan speeds are handled by the mobo. I have positive pressure here, and zero dust issues.


You have the dust filter right? I answered before, if you have a dust filter front fans have their airflow cut by at least half even for a 3.4mmH2O fan


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> You have the dust filter right? I answered before, if you have a dust filter front fans have their airflow cut by at least half even for a 3.4mmH2O fan


Which should be ok. Three encumbered by a dust filter at 1600rpm, two 140mm exhaust encumbered by a radiator at variable speeds, and one 140mm exhaust unencumbered at 1100rpm.

Never any need to dust other than clean the filter.


----------



## bhav

Hello. I recently bought a pair of MSI GTX 680 power editions, and found a lot of information on this site about those cards, especially regarding unlocking them to lightning versions so signed up to the forum not too long ago, but I didnt post anything though as I found all the info I needed about them.

I needed a new case to put them in though, and really liked the Corsair Carbide 540, so went ahead and got one, heres my pics (the 4 Tb hard drives also new):

Hardware installation pics:











I found the stock case fans to be too noisy, but had lots of decent Xigmatek crystal red led fans (silent and 60 cfm of air pushed) so filled the case up with those:







Then I decided to make a little mod with some simple cardboard and some Guild Wars pins that I've had for ages (spent quite a bit to get these collectibles off ebay):





Next I need to get myself a Nzxt hue and maybe a front panel USB 3.0 to 2.0 converter, but they arent too important so I can wait.

I couldnt stand the HDD cables, so I simply blu takked my SSDs on top of them, but will change that to double sided tape asap because I dont want the blu tak melting.


----------



## DaveLT

Just so you know ... those xigmatek fans you have. Actually produce only 30-40CFM


----------



## bhav

False advertising FTL









But they are silent.


----------



## kingtink

so would having an h100i with fans under as intake and a 120mm and 140mm in front intake be a bad idea?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingtink*
> 
> so would having an h100i with fans under as intake and a 120mm and 140mm in front intake be a bad idea?


Please rephrase as to the position and orientation that you want to put the h100i in. I have no clue what you are saying.


----------



## bhav

I ran some CPU temperature tests using Prime 95 small FTT on my I7 980 with the new case.

I remember my old case (Antec P182, non existent airflow) was causing up to 89 degrees with the stock cooler @ 4 Ghz, and up to 85 degrees with the Phanteks @ 4.3-4.4 Ghz.

Currently I tested:

4.31 Ghz @ 1.3125v - 77 degrees max on one core, all other cores under 74 degrees during a 30 min run.
4.5 Ghz @ 1.4v - 93 degrees max on a couple of cores, only stopped after 10 minutes due to heat, but it used to get even hotter than that.

But I used to have 3 fans attached to the CPU cooler, currently just 2. I might try reseating the cooler with MX4 (currently using MX3), and adding one of the 140mm fans that came with the case to it as a third fan, would be great if I could manage to get 1.4v and 4.5 Ghz running at <85 degrees.

I really dont want to spend on a new cooler or fans, I've already spent enough and 4.3 - 4.4 Ghz is plenty, but 4.31 works at 1.31v, and 4.4 needs 1.35 for not much gain, so I'll just leave it at 4.31.

If I actually went and put it under water, I could run 4.5 Ghz 24.7 easily, but I dont really think its worth it on such an old CPU, only reason I didnt upgrade my CPU was that it and the R3E mobo cost so much and now they are worthless second hand.


----------



## kingtink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Please rephrase as to the position and orientation that you want to put the h100i in. I have no clue what you are saying.


my h100i is located on top. the included fans are placed under it pulling air in.

for front, i have a cougar 120mm at the top and case 140 stock at bottom.

the rear case stock fan is the only fan blowing out.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingtink*
> 
> my h100i is located on top. the included fans are placed under it pulling air in.
> 
> for front, i have a cougar 120mm at the top and case 140 stock at bottom.
> 
> the rear case stock fan is the only fan blowing out.


Depends on what you want to do. 120MM in the front will be more costly but depending on what you get will move more air. However, it will be louder than 2 140MM. Also, upgrade the fans on your cooler when you can, the stock ones are crap... I really like the Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15s. If you don't mind the color, or can wait until next year Noctua PWMs will be coming in black. PWMs are nice if you really mind the noise, but want the performance and don't mind the noise when pushing your system to its max.

I'd suggest using 3 120MM Scythe GT's or Noctua's in the front depending on what your budget allows.

Really the best thing to do is just experiment. See what works for you. Even if we had the exact same set up, your processor might run hotter than mine, and change things.

That's not the case, so it will vary even more. Just trying to help the best I can!


----------



## d3vour3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*
> 
> I ran some CPU temperature tests using Prime 95 small FTT on my I7 980 with the new case.
> 
> I remember my old case (Antec P182, non existent airflow) was causing up to 89 degrees with the stock cooler @ 4 Ghz, and up to 85 degrees with the Phanteks @ 4.3-4.4 Ghz.
> 
> Currently I tested:
> 
> 4.31 Ghz @ 1.3125v - 77 degrees max on one core, all other cores under 74 degrees during a 30 min run.
> 4.5 Ghz @ 1.4v - 93 degrees max on a couple of cores, only stopped after 10 minutes due to heat, but it used to get even hotter than that.
> 
> But I used to have 3 fans attached to the CPU cooler, currently just 2. I might try reseating the cooler with MX4 (currently using MX3), and adding one of the 140mm fans that came with the case to it as a third fan, would be great if I could manage to get 1.4v and 4.5 Ghz running at <85 degrees.
> 
> I really dont want to spend on a new cooler or fans, I've already spent enough and 4.3 - 4.4 Ghz is plenty, but 4.31 works at 1.31v, and 4.4 needs 1.35 for not much gain, so I'll just leave it at 4.31.
> 
> If I actually went and put it under water, I could run 4.5 Ghz 24.7 easily, but I dont really think its worth it on such an old CPU, only reason I didnt upgrade my CPU was that it and the R3E mobo cost so much and now they are worthless second hand.


man those temps are scary. i wouldnt have any OC th runs above 70deg. watercool dat shiz dude!


----------



## bhav

Under 85 degrees is completely fine for X58, and theres nothing at all wrong with being in the 70s.

Wanting to stay under 70 degrees is a personal choice and not ever going to happen when OCing on air.

By the way, does anyone know what the pre installed middle standoff that has a raised middle instead of a screwhole is meant to be used for?

The top middle motherboard hole on my board is inaccessible due to the size of the cooler, and previously I had to leave it without a screw in my old case, so I thought I would move that raised standoff to there.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*
> 
> Under 85 degrees is completely fine for X58, and theres nothing at all wrong with being in the 70s.
> 
> Wanting to stay under 70 degrees is a personal choice and not ever going to happen when OCing on air.
> 
> By the way, does anyone know what the pre installed middle standoff that has a raised middle instead of a screwhole is meant to be used for?
> 
> The top middle motherboard hole on my board is inaccessible due to the size of the cooler, and previously I had to leave it without a screw in my old case, so I thought I would move that raised standoff to there.


I think it's just there so you don't have to put a screw in, because, honestly that screw isn't necessary. The rest of them support ATX boards well enough.


----------



## suwit hrc thai

*MY FIRST LOVE
BE COME
MY BubbleBlue









and you know where to find us*


----------



## jameyscott

My god that is beautiful and I hate white cases.


----------



## killuchen

Would I have heat issues if I put two evga 780 classifieds in this case?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Would I have heat issues if I put two evga 780 classifieds in this case?


Nope, when I was running two monitors, my MSI TF 770s were idling at 28 and 24C. When I added another monitor, my temps went up about 8C on the top card, but that's expected .

On BF3, I was hitting 65C Max, but mostly was running around 61C.

How do you like your cards btw? I had to send my cards back to Amazon, and I'm getting EVGA Superclock ACX 780s to SLI.


----------



## aatje92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suwit hrc thai*
> 
> *MY FIRST LOVE
> BE COME
> MY BubbleBlue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you know where to find us*


My god that is sick


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Nope, when I was running two monitors, my MSI TF 770s were idling at 28 and 24C. When I added another monitor, my temps went up about 8C on the top card, but that's expected .
> 
> On BF3, I was hitting 65C Max, but mostly was running around 61C.
> 
> How do you like your cards btw? I had to send my cards back to Amazon, and I'm getting EVGA Superclock ACX 780s to SLI.


They're amazing. I'm having temp issues because of the ACX cooler on the classifieds so I wanted to switch cases. But I was just making sure with the Air 540 that there will be no temp issues for me since there is no side panel


----------



## bhav

I got this case for the same reason, my MSI 680s were having temp issues in my old case when they were hitting over 90% usage. They also just barely fit, and the whole thing was a mess:

http://i.imgur.com/i137Luy.jpg

Airflow was absolutely minimal in that antec P182, and the latest P280 didn't have great temperature results in reviews either. Plus I really like the look of the cube shape and full side panel window on the Corsair 540, for me its a perfect case.


----------



## MaN227

she sure looks good in that white dress , I must say


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> They're amazing. I'm having temp issues because of the ACX cooler on the classifieds so I wanted to switch cases. But I was just making sure with the Air 540 that there will be no temp issues for me since there is no side panel


Any reason you went with the classifieds over the superclocked? I"m just geting the superclocked because it will be a few months before I build my watercooling loop, and wanted to have the cards still overclock-able until then.


----------



## Stained

Mine is done now. Several nitpicky things that could be improved on Corsair's end in the case but overall excellent.

Currently I have it completely open with my monitor right next to it.
Noise-wise with two of the included fans (need a splitter cable!) as front intake and back exhaust and the H110 stock on top as exhaust it's better than I expected.
The H110 fans and the back exhaust are inaudible though the front intake fan makes an audible humming clearly audible at a meter distance which along with the "whrring" of the H110 radiator comparable to a DVD working lightly and are the only noisy parts.

After OS-installation and various testing I'm gonna see how it sounds with the walls on.


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Any reason you went with the classifieds over the superclocked? I"m just geting the superclocked because it will be a few months before I build my watercooling loop, and wanted to have the cards still overclock-able until then.


I bought the classifieds for the name and the chance of being able to overclock them. Also, the price from SC to the Classifieds isn't that much of a difference.

Anybody here have this case and at least two cards with the ACX cooler can tell me if you're having temp problems? Because the ACX cooler blows hot air back into the case -_-


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> I bought the classifieds for the name and the chance of being able to overclock them. Also, the price from SC to the Classifieds isn't that much of a difference.
> 
> Anybody here have this case and at least two cards with the ACX cooler can tell me if you're having temp problems? Because the ACX cooler blows hot air back into the case -_-


So do the twin frozr. You'll be fine. I'll be doing dual SC ACX 780. I don't feel like spending 20 bucks for for a 30Mhz bump. EVGA Precision tool will be fine to do that. I might even go un-superclocked. Because it I don't think it is even that big of a difference. and since I'll be getting 2, 40-80 bucks really isn't a big deal, but if I can save here and there, that means my build can progress further. Heck, 50-60 bucks is a good rad.


----------



## bhav

I havnt gotten around to testing my GPU temps yet, I'm testing lower ram timings and QPI voltage to see if it will reduce my CPU temperature a bit more to make 4.5 Ghz doable (would still need to reseat the CPU cooler with better paste, and the phanteks is difficult to install).

In my old case, one of my GPUs was running up to 100 degrees at 95% load with the lightning bios (1.215v, 1200 Mhz GPUs). I tired using Nvidia Inspector to force loads of sparse grid AA in some games and nearly blew a card up as the usage went up to 95%, one card was at 100, the other at 90, I went and ordered a new case immediately.

MSI also invalidate your warranty now if you remove the GPU coolers (warranty void if removed sticker on the screws), so I cant stick a thinner layer of MX4 on them, which in the past has vastly reduced my GPU temps. Dont think I'll be buying MSI cards again because of that, I'll go with EVGA next time as they let you remove and change coolers, though I just like to but cards with strong custom coolers and give them a better paste job which always works wonders.

Im sure my temps should be at least 10 degrees lower compared to my old out of date case.


----------



## killuchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> So do the twin frozr. You'll be fine. I'll be doing dual SC ACX 780. I don't feel like spending 20 bucks for for a 30Mhz bump. EVGA Precision tool will be fine to do that. I might even go un-superclocked. Because it I don't think it is even that big of a difference. and since I'll be getting 2, 40-80 bucks really isn't a big deal, but if I can save here and there, that means my build can progress further. Heck, 50-60 bucks is a good rad.


Thanks the for input. I'm going to buy this case and replace the two fron 140mm for 3 120s. I have my classifieds at 1350mhz on air in games.


----------



## majorpaule

Hey guys,
here is mine










i5 3570k @ 4.2 Ghz
MSI MPOWER Z77
2x HD7970 "red mod"
16 GB Corsair
128 Samsung SSD
640GB WD HDD
Corsair HX 750

h80i, Noctua fans,......


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Thanks the for input. I'm going to buy this case and replace the two fron 140mm for 3 120s. I have my classifieds at 1350mhz on air in games.


Go for some Scythe AP-15s!

and holy crap, that's 500MHz over stock, that's freaking crazy.


----------



## bhav

I only got one MSI GTX 680 power edition that does 1250 Mhz, the other only 1202 with the lightning bios and 1.215v. I dont know how other people keep getting so lucky with 1300+ Mhz GK104s









Anyway, I added one of the cases stock fans as a third fan to my phanteks cooler, and the result:



Before it used to get hotter with 1.31v and 4.3 Ghz. A repaste job some time soon and all cores should remain under 85.

A 4.5 Ghz I7 980 and a pair of 1200 / 7000 Mhz GTX 680s should still tear through everything for a long time, I still cant believe how good this CPU is for its age.


----------



## CyBorg807

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> So do the twin frozr. You'll be fine. I'll be doing dual SC ACX 780. I don't feel like spending 20 bucks for for a 30Mhz bump. EVGA Precision tool will be fine to do that. I might even go un-superclocked. Because it I don't think it is even that big of a difference. and since I'll be getting 2, 40-80 bucks really isn't a big deal, but if I can save here and there, that means my build can progress further. Heck, 50-60 bucks is a good rad.


The difference between the 780 SC and a 780 Classified is much more than a 30 MHz bump, the Classifieds have a custom PCB and are not voltage locked so they have way more overclocking potential than any other 780, I currently have a pair of Titans but I would consider the 780 Classifieds the best cards available right now.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> The difference between the 780 SC and a 780 Classified is much more than a 30 MHz bump, the Classifieds have a custom PCB and are not voltage locked so they have way more overclocking potential than any other 780, I currently have a pair of Titans but I would consider the 780 Classifieds the best cards available right now.


And how would it compare with a 780 Lightning?


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suwit hrc thai*
> 
> *MY FIRST LOVE
> BE COME
> MY BubbleBlue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you know where to find us*


I hate white cases too








Have that OCD thing with monitors & keybs and rest peripherals matching the general look.

But, man this is S-E-X-Y. Very good job.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Updated








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I don't see my name on the list? D:


Fixed!


----------



## CyBorg807

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> And how would it compare with a 780 Lightning?


Well from the reviews I have read the Classifieds are better cards but not by much, They are also far better looking IMO, I might end up trading in my Titans for a pair of them eventually.


----------



## jameyscott

[quote/]
I hate white cases too








Have that OCD thing with monitors & keybs and rest peripherals matching the general look.

But, man this is S-E-X-Y. Very good job.[/quote]

I have that too....


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> The difference between the 780 SC and a 780 Classified is much more than a 30 MHz bump, the Classifieds have a custom PCB and are not voltage locked so they have way more overclocking potential than any other 780, I currently have a pair of Titans but I would consider the 780 Classifieds the best cards available right now.


I derped. I just meant stock that's what the card does. I don't really have a choice to go with the 780 Classifieds though. Custom PCB = no current support for Liquid cooling (Besides EVGA's HydroCopper) I would love those, but I want to get a card now, and currently don't have a loop.

With Maxwell rumored to come out apparenlty in Q1, I don't even know what to do now. XD

I don't make a lot of money, but I make enough to be able to get some high end stuff after saving over a month or two. I guess I could always do a small custom loop for one EVGA HydroCopper until I can afford to do a full custom loop.

Decisions, decisions. To me, spending 1600 bucks on two cards plus the cost of a WC loop is quite a bit. I'd definitely have to get a card at a time, and upgrade slowly.

I'd end up paying more money, but I can get a classified waterblock later.


----------



## Tugz

Couldn't Resist the temptation of getting this case.


----------



## bhav

I was torn between which case to get, I liked this one, the 600t silver, and the Phantek Enthoo Primo.

I liked the look of this one the best though, and it looked the best out of the three for air cooling with the fans being so close to the motherboard with the dual chamber design. Most importantly, I wanted a case that would last me a long time, and that I wouldnt be disappointed with for both aesthetics and temperatures, and I made the right choice with this one.

Next I'm getting an additional Phanteks fan for my CPU cooler, plus a Nzxt hue to light it up, and I'm no longer using Led fans at the top or rear because the ones that came with the case are a lot better for temperatures.


----------



## selk22

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suwit hrc thai*
> 
> *MY FIRST LOVE
> BE COME
> MY BubbleBlue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you know where to find us*






Amgggg that is blowing me away!


----------



## lakopipo

scratch that i got with it :/


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tugz*
> 
> Couldn't Resist the temptation of getting this case.


Awesome build, I really like the look of it. Did you by chance sleeve the cabels yourself or did you buy extensions? Just wondering since they look really good.


----------



## Tugz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Awesome build, I really like the look of it. Did you by chance sleeve the cabels yourself or did you buy extensions? Just wondering since they look really good.


Thanks!, They are extensions made by Bitfenix. Really great extensions and i got them very cheap.


----------



## Scorpion49

So I finally did away with the temporary ECS motherboard, and found some half-decent Cooler Master PWM fans for my H100i in the closet which are much quieter than the stock fans and move more air. Also got rid of the sound card, its drivers were causing me too many problems (creative, go figure). I think it looks better now that there aren't weird colors going everywhere:


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Made the switch back to X79, but this setup is mostly temporary for right now. Need to buy some new fans asap.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DaveLT

How sure are you that those CM fans push more air?


----------



## bond32

Yeah sp120's suck for noise but they move some air. I actually just replaced all my sp120's with ap-15's and I am so stoked at how much better the ap-15's are.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> How sure are you that those CM fans push more air?


71.4% sure. The SP120L (Low noise... is this a joke?) that come with the H100i are some of the worst fans I've ever had the displeasure of using compared to the claims made on the box. They make a lot of racket, that seems to be about it. Now of they sent the regular PWM quiet SP120 it would probably be a different story.


----------



## bhav

Wish I got bitfenix extensions instead of Akasas now, I didnt theink there would be much difference from the online pictures and got the cheapest, but the bitfenix ones look a lot smoother and matte finished, while the akasa ones feel and look very plastic like and rigid.


----------



## bhav

Well this is a rather annoying problem Im having with my case, I made a video of it to provide to Corsair support. One of the beams on the top mesh cage is loose and vibrating with the airflow from the fans:






Hopefully they will send me a new top panel.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> 71.4% sure. The SP120L (Low noise... is this a joke?) that come with the H100i are some of the worst fans I've ever had the displeasure of using compared to the claims made on the box. They make a lot of racket, that seems to be about it. Now of they sent the regular PWM quiet SP120 it would probably be a different story.


SP120L is actually just the non-rubber version of the SP120 HPE

I promise you their static pressure is worth the noise if your testing is done on open air you're doing it wrong


----------



## onereactor

Encase anyone missed these








Just ordered some Ill take pics when they arrive if anyone wants to see them
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21119/ffi-176/DEMCiflex_Corsair_Air_540_Magnetic_Dust_Fan_Filter_Set_-_6_Piece.html


----------



## DaveLT

Oh my god ... a set with a bit too many useless filters
One for the right chamber? What?
One for the rear fan? Okay unless you used it as a intake. Fair enough

Not trying to knock your purchase or anything but DEMCiflex knows better to not bother with them and can price it lower ... DAYUUUUMMMM 69.99 for a set of air filters?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> SP120L is actually just the non-rubber version of the SP120 HPE
> 
> I promise you their static pressure is worth the noise if your testing is done on open air you're doing it wrong


You can't put your own opinion of noise profiles on others, I prefer as quiet a fan setup as possible. The SP120 have decent static pressure, but poor performance in the 700-1000RPM range compared to offerings from other makers. That happens to be in the range I prefer to run them.


----------



## Atokade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Yeah sp120's suck for noise but they move some air. I actually just replaced all my sp120's with ap-15's and I am so stoked at how much better the ap-15's are.


Same experience as you exactly. But instead of the AP-15s, I went for the 45s at 2150rpm max. Have them set at 1600rpm though by default.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atokade*
> 
> Same experience as you exactly. But instead of the AP-15s, I went for the 45s at 2150rpm max. Have them set at 1600rpm though by default.


I should have done a bit more reading, I would have gone with the 31's and added the pwm wire. But thats ok the 15's are just fine.


----------



## Fourze

Hello Guys! I'm thinking about getting this case and my build is a little too expensive.

This is my first water cooling build and I was planning on cooling both the cpu and the gpu and I want to know if having a single 240 or 360 rad would be enough? If I am able to cool using only one rad then I will be back in my budget. Also the fans come out to about $70 for 5 any way I can bring that down a bit?


----------



## TheRoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suwit hrc thai*
> 
> *MY FIRST LOVE
> BE COME
> MY BubbleBlue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you know where to find us*


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

Spoilers! For the love of everything, use them!


----------



## bhav

Nzxt Hue installed:


----------



## lakopipo

getting windows on both sides.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakopipo*
> 
> getting windows on both sides.


I was going to ask why, and then I looked at your sig.


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I was going to ask why, and then I looked at your sig.


Yeah...was thinking that myself, till I've had the PSU in and running...no way I can tidy up the cables good enough to make it look nice, so not for me


----------



## lakopipo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I was going to ask why, and then I looked at your sig.


haha, nice one lol. Mainly becouse that window has a barely viseble scratch, and im getting a new window sent to me. im must say at my last build my cable management turned out pretty nice, and im waiting for a pack with psu mod tool and sleeving, clamps and cable management stuff. my water cooling res is going to be there, and i thought of making another backlit ROG logo for the looks. flipped over the window and it fitted perfectly upside down, didnt have to do any mods to it.


----------



## pcfoo

You will have to mod it as the PSU won't be breathing very well without grills / openings for intaking air...yes, there is a gap between the PSU and the side panel of 3/4" / 1.5cm or so, but that is not enough. My PSU is working overtime pushing all those watts to CPU/GPU, and I wouldn't take those chances.


----------



## lakopipo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcfoo*
> 
> You will have to mod it as the PSU won't be breathing very well without grills / openings for intaking air...yes, there is a gap between the PSU and the side panel of 3/4" / 1.5cm or so, but that is not enough. My PSU is working overtime pushing all those watts to CPU/GPU, and I wouldn't take those chances.


yeah, still thinking of something to do with that.


----------



## bhav

Corsair support still didnt reply to me when I requested a new hard drive tray because the tab snapped instantly on mine. Waiting for a reply on their forums too.


----------



## lakopipo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*
> 
> Corsair support still didnt reply to me when I requested a new hard drive tray because the tab snapped instantly on mine. Waiting for a reply on their forums too.


I didnt contact corsair, i contacted the company i bough it from "komplett.no" their support is aboslutely amazing, on my cm storm stryker, it was hole in the top dust filter, and they sent me a new one without even asking for a picture, they trust you. For those who doesnt get sent new items, i hope corsair releases parts from the 540 at theire website. new panels, drive trays dust filters etc.

Have you tried contacting the reseller, or you bought it straight from corsair?


----------



## onereactor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Oh my god ... a set with a bit too many useless filters
> One for the right chamber? What?
> One for the rear fan? Okay unless you used it as a intake. Fair enough
> 
> Not trying to knock your purchase or anything but DEMCiflex knows better to not bother with them and can price it lower ... DAYUUUUMMMM 69.99 for a set of air filters?


Yeah I agree it's a little pricy $40-45 seems more reasonable but my client paid for them so Im not worried about it.
Besides man everyones set up and circumstances are different and if you needed\wanted that right chamber and had everyone but you might feel disappointed you couldn't get it.
Personally I have no use for the front filter because of the rad with the fans in front but its still included,while on the other hand my client has 7 dogs and we live in Las Vegas were we get
60mph+ dust storms that can leave a fine talcum like powder over time in PC cases and regardless of airflow that dust and hair will find their way in there.
Some things are just worth over doing if nothing else for piece of mind


----------



## bhav

I got a reply from Corsair recently, they are sending me two replacement HDD trays, and gave me instructions on how to remove the one with broken tabs.

I'll also work on making the cables in the back of my case tidier after I get some cable ties, I ordered a pack of 100 in the same size as the 6 that came with the case for only 98p







.

I made a video of my finished build / mods, theres still some noise coming from the front fans though as the screws dont fit in them too well:


----------



## Robilar

Hey quick question, the top two fan mounts, can you mount a 240 rad? Also is there room for push pull fans + rad inside the case?


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Hey quick question, the top two fan mounts, can you mount a 240 rad? Also is there room for push pull fans + rad inside the case?


Yes on 240 or 280mm rad @ top.
Yes on push + pull and 280mm but depending on your mobo heatsinks @ top and rad/fan thickness.

I have a XSPC EX240 push pull @ top and doesn't interfere with my P9X79 Pro


----------



## roninmedia

Like many people, waiting for this case to come out in white before I grab it. and work on a water cooled htpc/gaming pc


----------



## gdubc

^This. Need white for the Miami Dolphins theme build my girl wants.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onereactor*
> 
> Yeah I agree it's a little pricy $40-45 seems more reasonable but my client paid for them so Im not worried about it.
> Besides man everyones set up and circumstances are different and if you needed\wanted that right chamber and had everyone but you might feel disappointed you couldn't get it.
> Personally I have no use for the front filter because of the rad with the fans in front but its still included,while on the other hand my client has 7 dogs and we live in Las Vegas were we get
> 60mph+ dust storms that can leave a fine talcum like powder over time in PC cases and regardless of airflow that dust and hair will find their way in there.
> Some things are just worth over doing if nothing else for piece of mind


Ah i see. Demciflex filters are worth it if you can afford it and actually need it. I'm not sure what they are but they seem rather similar to the filters that come with my former case's PSU filter


----------



## StrykerLad

Hey people!

I am new here and i thought i would join in on this thread as i have recently brought my new Corsair 540 case and i love it









I am in the current stage of sorting out my watercooling setup with a matching gigabyte green for the coolant.

Here is a sneaky peak at mine currently now

Picture isnt great due to using phone


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suwit hrc thai*
> 
> *MY FIRST LOVE
> BE COME
> MY BubbleBlue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you know where to find us*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## naadra

Hi, I am new here but have been lurking a while =) I was wondering what type of paints and which process people used to paint the large fan grates on top of the case and on the front? I am new to modding etc and was going to try some smaller things to start out with. I have been looking around for the info and most are saying use a self etching auto primer and then an enamel paint. Some use different paint, some sand it, some rough it up or just paint over it etc. I like the way the orange fronts and tops came out looking ( kudos! ) so wanted to know exactly what methods you used and paint types. I would really appreciate it! I would be doing yellow myself for my new build =)

Thanks!


----------



## Eneemy

Hey guys,
Here is mine,got the case few days ago


----------



## CHRISOD

Can any of the guys with SLI Cards with aftermarket coolers i.e Windforce or Twin Frozr tell me what their temps are like with this case. I've got an MSI 780 gaming edition with the twin Frozr cooler and was thinking of getting another for SLI down the road but not sure if temps will be a problem.


----------



## Jawswing

What would you guys recommend as a fan configuration based on this set up:

I have three Corsair SP120's (quiet editions), in the front of the case currently blowing air in.
I have one AF140 at the back of case blowing air out.
I intend to purchase a H100i to fit at the top of the case, with quiet edition SP fans (undecided on whether to get 2 or 4).
Should I set the H100i up as an intake or out-take?

I currently have a GTX 670 'blower' card I believe they're called, but intend to purchase a 780, and probably another 780 after a year or so. If I was to set the H100i up as an intake, I'd probably buy the reference exhaust graphics cards.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHRISOD*
> 
> Can any of the guys with SLI Cards with aftermarket coolers i.e Windforce or Twin Frozr tell me what their temps are like with this case. I've got an MSI 780 gaming edition with the twin Frozr cooler and was thinking of getting another for SLI down the road but not sure if temps will be a problem.


My 770s would idle at 28C and 24C. The top card never went above 65C on BF3

I had to send my cards back to amazon and now im getting evga dual ftw 780s because they are reference cards which means water blocks baby.


----------



## d3vour3r

for all the air coolers aksing if this case is good for cooling, in short yes, in long, it is very well ventilated with lots of fan options for good flow so it would work well with multiple cards rning stock air coolers. maybe buy some more fans for the tops etc and youll be sweet.


----------



## CHRISOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> My 770s would idle at 28C and 24C. The top card never went above 65C on BF3
> 
> I had to send my cards back to amazon and now im getting evga dual ftw 780s because they are reference cards which means water blocks baby.


Ok thanks man, good to know. Shouldn't have too much trouble then.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHRISOD*
> 
> Can any of the guys with SLI Cards with aftermarket coolers i.e Windforce or Twin Frozr tell me what their temps are like with this case. I've got an MSI 780 gaming edition with the twin Frozr cooler and was thinking of getting another for SLI down the road but not sure if temps will be a problem.


I am currently folding with two TFIII 7950s in mine, at constant 60% fan speed the top card was 72*C and the bottom was 68*C. Bear in mind, it is 90*F+ in my apartment so it cools pretty well.


----------



## 1V4NR

7862_208430755983955_1173667277_n.jpg 75k .jpg file


Hi guys

just finished my new rig

carbide 540
asus maximus formula v
i7 3770k
16gb vengeance ram
msi gtx 660 sli
custom build liquid cooling


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1V4NR*
> 
> 7862_208430755983955_1173667277_n.jpg 75k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> just finished my new rig
> 
> carbide 540
> asus maximus formula v
> i7 3770k
> 16gb vengeance ram
> msi gtx 660 sli
> custom build liquid cooling


Here, let me help.


----------



## Sujeto 1

Do you people know if Corsair H110 fits easy on 540 AIR or you have to mod? I saw this guy's thread complaining about it

http://forum.corsair.com/v2/showthread.php?t=120946


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> ^This. Need white for the Miami Dolphins theme build my girl wants.


+rep for Dolphins Theme


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> Do you people know if Corsair H110 fits easy on 540 AIR or you have to mod? I saw this guy's thread complaining about it
> 
> http://forum.corsair.com/v2/showthread.php?t=120946


my eco c240 fits perfectly, so im not totally sure how that user had any difficulties installing it...PEBKAC??



see 140mm fan and no interference.


----------



## Sujeto 1

It seems he installed in the wrong side? he said he had to install the fan outside the case to avoid fans touching the tubes.


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> 
> 
> It seems he installed in the wrong side? he said he had to install the fan outside the case to avoid fans touching the tubes.












so PEBKAC...


----------



## pcfoo

Agreed. H110 can work with almost no issues either in the top or front panel mounts - even push pull, depending on the GPU.
Still, it is true that the rear exhaust fan mount is too tight for some fans to be properly fastened on the "window" side, but no real need to mount it on the outside in most cases.


----------



## SupahSpankeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*
> 
> Well this is a rather annoying problem Im having with my case, I made a video of it to provide to Corsair support. One of the beams on the top mesh cage is loose and vibrating with the airflow from the fans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they will send me a new top panel.


Please please PM with the outcome, I had the same problem and those slots are currently empty


----------



## RDSGoku

Transferred everything from my 600T over to my brand new 540 Carbide. Eventually I'll get it custom painted with a Borg cube design, get green sleeved cables and green LED fans.


----------



## WorldExclusive

I thought of a cool mod idea for this case, so I've decided to buy it. I'll do a build log for the mod, but I'll post it when the mod/case is near completion to delay weeks of anticipation.


----------



## Thrasher1016

I'm whippin' my new 540 out this weekend.

Gonna be installing a Gigabyte Z87 OC board w/ 4770k, Kingston Hyper-X Genesis 32GB, 2x Sapphire 7950 HDs w/ ST Komodos, and HWL Black Ice rads w/ Cougar fans!!!

Pics when I'm done for the weekend!

Thanks - T


----------



## Whoopzass

I've also experienced vibrating/annoying sounds coming from the topmesh due to the fans and here's one dirty fix you can try.

Take the topmesh apart by removing the screws on the bottom and then try using doublesided-tape stripes running under down the plastic mesh that's making the sound.


----------



## DaveLT

I'm sure that is due to turbulence not vibration unless it's really vibration specifically


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I'm sure that is due to turbulence not vibration unless it's really vibration specifically


It´s proably turbulence, but the noise is made beause the metallic part vibrates.

I´m using the included 140mm fans on the top as exhaust and the noise was so annoying that I just removed the top cover xD
Getting some double sided tape has been on my to do list for some weeks xD


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> It´s proably turbulence, but the noise is made beause the metallic part vibrates.
> 
> I´m using the included 140mm fans on the top as exhaust and the noise was so annoying that I just removed the top cover xD
> Getting some double sided tape has been on my to do list for some weeks xD


I put some noctua a14pwms up top with my h110. Killed the noise that thw stock fans had.


----------



## Atto

Here is my Air 540! Love this case, thinking of getting another GTX 780 and throw in some LED strips in there


----------



## DampMonkey

Hey all! This is my first post here. It's nice to see so many fellow 540 lovers, this case is awesome







Anyway, I just got phase 1 of my water cooling installed this weekend. Phase 2 will involve new graphics cards and another radiator installation. Let me know what you think!

Phase 1:


----------



## STUNT1990

Hi DampMonkey!
Welcome to the forums and also to the club!

Looks great to me, but I think I would have gone with a thinner rad on the top (I like to see my motherboard as much as I can)

What rads are you using?? xt45 front and ut60 top?
Can you test if a fan fits between the front rad and the GPUs? (forget about the cables)


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> Hi DampMonkey!
> Welcome to the forums and also to the club!
> 
> Looks great to me, but I think I would have gone with a thinner rad on the top (I like to see my motherboard as much as I can)
> 
> What rads are you using?? xt45 front and ut60 top?
> Can you test if a fan fits between the front rad and the GPUs? (forget about the cables)


Hiya! Glad to come aboard









The rads are UT60's top and front. The Sapphire 7950's I am using have a shroud that extends past the PCB which is keeping me from putting pull fans on the 360, otherwise there is 2-3mm of clearance for a standard 25mm thick fan for a 265mm long board. Im hoping the next series of AMD gpu's don't get longer boards, id like to do push/pull on the 360 after getting gpu blocks


----------



## selk22

DampMonkey, that is looking damn good! White tubing is my favorite. Those GPU's need to be under water with that setup!


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Hiya! Welcome to come aboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rads are UT60's top and front. The Sapphire 7950's I am using have a shroud that extends past the PCB which is keeping me from putting pull fans on the 360, otherwise there is 2-3mm of clearance for a standard 25mm thick fan for a 265mm long board. Im hoping the next series of AMD gpu's don't get longer boards, id like to do push/pull on the 360 after getting gpu blocks


Awesome!
I have a GTX 770 and I think it´s under 260mm... I´ll measure tomorrow, it´s too late now... or maybhe too early xD


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Hey all! This is my first post here. It's nice to see so many fellow 540 lovers, this case is awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I just got phase 1 of my water cooling installed this weekend. Phase 2 will involve new graphics cards and another radiator installation. Let me know what you think!


One teensy suggestion. You can mount the fans in the front on in between the removable panels allow push pull with your set up. I don't know if you want to spend the extra money on push pull or not, but even if you don't, I think it would look a bit better, IMO. Just thought I'd throw that out there!


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> One teensy suggestion. You can mount the fans in the front on in between the removable panels allow push pull with your set up. I don't know if you want to spend the extra money on push pull or not, but even if you don't, I think it would look a bit better, IMO. Just thought I'd throw that out there!


He already has the fans as you say, check out the second picture.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> He already has the fans as you say, check out the second picture.


New rule to posting on OCN. You are not allowed to post after a 16 hour shift at work.

in other words, I'm a derp.


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> New rule to posting on OCN. You are not allowed to post after a 16 hour shift at work.
> 
> in other words, I'm a derp.


Same here, I could event tell if the rads where the same size or not xD


----------



## jameyscott

I've got to measure and start picking out the rads for my loop. I've got a friend who has an XSPC EX240 and 360 he's willing to sell me. And a bunch of other stuff. He's pretty much got everything for me except for the GPU blocks, and he'd have those for me if I went with reference 780s. XD My cards are 11 inches long (Don't have them just yet) I'm just wondering how big of a rad I'll be able to fit. I'd prefer the biggest rad that I can use pull on. because my house is dusty and I'd rather have to pull out my rad every few weeks to clean.

How much room would I actually have considering the cards are 11 inches long? (Just on the inside up front)
Obiously I will need a little room to route the cables underneath, but I plan on buying some nice red and black extension cables for them to make them look neater and fit the overall color scheme. Not to mention will be easier to route as they are individually sleeves versus together.


----------



## IBIubbleTea

Hey guys,

Im planning on getting this case and I would like to change the front fans, Should I get 3 Corsair AF120 Quiet or 2 AF140 quiets?


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBIubbleTea*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Im planning on getting this case and I would like to change the front fans, Should I get 3 Corsair AF120 Quiet or 2 AF140 quiets?


120x360 is a bigger area than 140x280, I would go with the 120s.


----------



## benfica101

Just finished my build into the Corsair AIR 540, here it is
i5 2500k 4.5Ghz
Gigabyte Z68-UD4P
Corsair Vengeance 16GB 1600Mhz
ATI HD6990 4GB
Corsair HX-850W
Corsair H100i


----------



## nickolp1974

Piccy of mine, still got some alterations to once i get my gpu waterblocks, also got another AX 240 to go in the bottom, but to achieve that i'll have to cut out the lower 2 pci slots.
And obviously the tube coming from the cpu to the bottom of the 360 will go cpu>gpu's>240>360>res>pump>240>cpu
Oh and the red leds at the bottom will not be see like that, as they will be behind the rad, i just want a glow from behind.





and its messy rear, think i need to do proper braided cables instead of extensions to keep the clutter down
http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/SAM_1373_zps5ddfd7bd.jpg.html


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> and its messy rear, think i need to do proper braided cables instead of extensions to keep the clutter down
> http://s636.photobucket.com/user/nickolp1974/media/SAM_1373_zps5ddfd7bd.jpg.html


Why worry about the mess behind? Nobody's going to see it and besides it's the whole point of a 2 chamber cube case
What are those fans? I've been seeing them on builds for some time now but have no idea what they are
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> 120x360 is a bigger area than 140x280, I would go with the 120s.


And also 140mm fans with proper static pressure (Noctuas don't count) are hard to find
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBIubbleTea*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Im planning on getting this case and I would like to change the front fans, Should I get 3 Corsair AF120 Quiet or 2 AF140 quiets?


Neither, get a AF120 Performance edition


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> What are those fans? I've been seeing them on builds for some time now but have no idea what they are


They are the Noiseblocker Eloops.. Awesome fans but pricey

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16921/fan-1051/Noiseblocker_NB-eLoop_B12-PS_120mmx25mm_Ultra_Silent_Bionic_Blade_PWM_Fan_-_400_-_1500_RPM_Hot_Item.html


----------



## nickolp1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> They are the Noiseblocker Eloops.. Awesome fans but pricey
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16921/fan-1051/Noiseblocker_NB-eLoop_B12-PS_120mmx25mm_Ultra_Silent_Bionic_Blade_PWM_Fan_-_400_-_1500_RPM_Hot_Item.html


yep the B12-3 versions, still dont rate them as much as GT 1850's, found the scythes quieter, but they shift good amounts of air and look loads better imo


----------



## Piciato

Finally got around to swap my previous Cooler Master Storm Enforcer to this!!. Nothing fancy, just straight-up air cooling setup. Saving up for a watercool, and this case is amazing!!


----------



## IBIubbleTea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Neither, get a AF120 Performance edition


Why performance? They can get really loud.. The mobo Im planning on getting only has 3 pwm fans, CPU Fan for H220, 1 fan for the rear, and maybe get a pwm splitter for the front.3 120 quiet.


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> 120x360 is a bigger area than 140x280, I would go with the 120s.


May be more area but 2 x 280mm rads is more surface area than 1 x 240 and 1 x 360mm ,,, Not counting the super thick ones like monster... lol....

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13819/fan-901/Akasa_140mm_x_25mm_VIPER_PWM_Fan_w_Hydro_Dynamic_Bearings_AK-FN063.html?tl=g36c365s1507

I bought these to add to my case as well to go with my 2 x 280 rads... i tested one and if def has better pressure than my sp120s and more quiet.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> May be more area but 2 x 280mm rads is more surface area than 1 x 240 and 1 x 360mm ,,, Not counting the super thick ones like monster... lol....
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13819/fan-901/Akasa_140mm_x_25mm_VIPER_PWM_Fan_w_Hydro_Dynamic_Bearings_AK-FN063.html?tl=g36c365s1507
> 
> I bought these to add to my case as well to go with my 2 x 280 rads... i tested one and if def has better pressure than my sp120s and more quiet.


BS. It doesn't have more pressure than a SP120 the specs are largely overrated


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> May be more area but 2 x 280mm rads is more surface area than 1 x 240 and 1 x 360mm ,,, Not counting the super thick ones like monster... lol....
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13819/fan-901/Akasa_140mm_x_25mm_VIPER_PWM_Fan_w_Hydro_Dynamic_Bearings_AK-FN063.html?tl=g36c365s1507
> 
> I bought these to add to my case as well to go with my 2 x 280 rads... i tested one and if def has better pressure than my sp120s and more quiet.


Yeah, but he is air cooling and looking for AF series fans.


----------



## jameyscott

All hail Noctua? All hail Noctua. (and Scythe Gentle Typhoons.)


----------



## DaveLT

Screw it, ALL HAIL MY DELTAS! And san aces ...


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Screw it, ALL HAIL MY DELTAS! And san aces ...


There really are so many good fans out there. All for different purposes though. I really love my AP-15s. When i pulled them out of the shipping box, I was amazed at how heavy they were. When I get my custom loop build, I'll probably be using all AP-15s. They are powerful, but can be silent when needed. I'm also going to be getting a fan controller and when I get the custom desk built, building it into that.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> There really are so many good fans out there. All for different purposes though. I really love my AP-15s. When i pulled them out of the shipping box, I was amazed at how heavy they were. When I get my custom loop build, I'll probably be using all AP-15s. They are powerful, but can be silent when needed. I'm also going to be getting a fan controller and when I get the custom desk built, building it into that.


You will be surprised how heavy one of these are : 261grams no less than that


----------



## jameyscott

If they were sleeved. *sigh*

I hate that some of the highest quality fans aren't sleeved. It's cool though, this case is so, so easy to route cables with.


----------



## Scorpion49

I prefer the newer AP-45's, more RPM range and no motor noise that is common on the 15's.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBIubbleTea*
> 
> Why performance? They can get really loud.. The mobo Im planning on getting only has 3 pwm fans, CPU Fan for H220, 1 fan for the rear, and maybe get a pwm splitter for the front.3 120 quiet.


What mob are you looking at? Sadly, most have cpu and maybe cpu_opt as pwm headers, and others are voltage. In the case of Asus, even when they say they are pwm they aren't. Cpu and cpu_opt being the exception.


----------



## IBIubbleTea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> What mob are you looking at? Sadly, most have cpu and maybe cpu_opt as pwm headers, and others are voltage. In the case of Asus, even when they say they are pwm they aren't. Cpu and cpu_opt being the exception.


http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/1B9AC


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> If they were sleeved. *sigh*
> 
> I hate that some of the highest quality fans aren't sleeved. It's cool though, this case is so, so easy to route cables with.


How hard is it to sleeve some fan cables! After all we sleeve our PSU cables so fan cables are not a problem at all







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBIubbleTea*
> 
> http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/1B9AC


TBH that's a no good motherboard for overclocking.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> How hard is it to sleeve some fan cables! After all we sleeve our PSU cables so fan cables are not a problem at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TBH that's a no good motherboard for overclocking.


It's not, but I'm le tired.


----------



## IBIubbleTea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> How hard is it to sleeve some fan cables! After all we sleeve our PSU cables so fan cables are not a problem at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TBH that's a no good motherboard for overclocking.


Ok? Have you even used it? I want a good mobo for overclocking and gaming.







Plus a nice red and black scheme.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBIubbleTea*
> 
> Ok? Have you even used it?


I have it and I'm at 4.5 stable with my 4670k. I wish I would have gone with an ASUS VI Hero at the very least. I still love the board though. I'd sell it to you and get myself something better.


----------



## IBIubbleTea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I have it and I'm at 4.5 stable with my 4670k. I wish I would have gone with an ASUS VI Hero at the very least. I still love the board though. I'd sell it to you and get myself something better.


Why do you think its a bad board?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBIubbleTea*
> 
> Why do you think its a bad board?


I don't think it's a bad board, i just don't like how high the heatsinks on the top of the board are. Doesn't allow me to push pull with my H110. Not a big issue for most, that's really the only thing I didn't like about it. Not to mention, I'm no longer Using my MSI 770s, so I'm just in the market for something else. I won't be upgrading boards unless I sell this one though. I'm not going to spend 200-250 on another mobo because of this small issue.


----------



## cookiesowns

Anyone know if its possible to fit push pull 360 XT45/UT60 in the front, and push ( outside air ) 240 XT45/UT60 on the top? Planning on running fans @ 1000-1200RPM MAX with 4930K and GTX780 under full GPU and CPU load overclocked. And needs to be at 600RPM under partial cpu load.

I can live with 10-15C water temp deltas but this system needs to be as quiet as possible while being overclocked as much on the CPU.

Really loving the design on the Air 540, but also looking at the C70, and other cases as well.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBIubbleTea*
> 
> Ok? Have you even used it? I want a good mobo for overclocking and gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus a nice red and black scheme.


Any board is good for gaming







I don't see why anyone is misleaded by "gaming" boards are better for gaming
I even have a friend who thinks the rigs i built is no good for gaming!

But anyway, GD65 Gaming would be better or Maximus VI Hero or a z87x-ud4h


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBIubbleTea*
> 
> Ok? Have you even used it? I want a good mobo for overclocking and gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus a nice red and black scheme.







Pretty good and short video talking about premium MBs vs an inferior one. Plus it's by Linus (tech tips), who usually gives solid advice and reviews.

Though, I do have a good "gaming" motherboard. So I am not one to talk.


----------



## IBIubbleTea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Any board is good for gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see why anyone is misleaded by "gaming" boards are better for gaming
> I even have a friend who thinks the rigs i built is no good for gaming!
> 
> But anyway, GD65 Gaming would be better or Maximus VI Hero or a z87x-ud4h


Should I get GD65 or Hero, the GD65 has more power phases and the Hero has better audio Im guess? I want to become a YouTuber so I want a gaming, editing and streaming PC plus I want to have the best Overclock I can get with a i7 4770k, and I know its quiet hard to get a really good oc.. Intell... /:


----------



## gdubc

I've heard good about the hero. Lots of bang for the buck.
That msi mobo linked only has the cpu and cpu_opt as pwm headers. The others are voltage.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Anyone know if its possible to fit push pull 360 XT45/UT60 in the front, and push ( outside air ) 240 XT45/UT60 on the top? Planning on running fans @ 1000-1200RPM MAX with 4930K and GTX780 under full GPU and CPU load overclocked. And needs to be at 600RPM under partial cpu load.
> 
> I can live with 10-15C water temp deltas but this system needs to be as quiet as possible while being overclocked as much on the CPU.
> 
> Really loving the design on the Air 540, but also looking at the C70, and other cases as well.


The pictures are kind of dark, but you can see that I have both top and front mounted UT60's ( 360 and 240). If you have graphics cards shorter than 265mm, you should have no problem fitting a 25mm fan inside the case for push/pull with 2 fans (in addition to the 3 outside the case pushing).


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBIubbleTea*
> 
> Should I get GD65 or Hero, the GD65 has more power phases and the Hero has better audio Im guess? I want to become a YouTuber so I want a gaming, editing and streaming PC plus I want to have the best Overclock I can get with a i7 4770k, and I know its quiet hard to get a really good oc.. Intell... /:


As far as overclocking, unless a board is just extremely mediocre, it isn't going to hold back your chip. What will hold back your chip is how good you are at the lottery.

Also, audio on a mobo is a joke. If you want audio quality, you have to get a sound card. It's all just a bunch of gimmicks, which sucks, and while mobo sound has really advanced over the years, it still is nothing compared to a dedicate sound card. (Same thing with integrated graphics to give you a frame of reference)

I personally bought the GD45 because it was within my budget when I started the build, came into some money a few weeks later and regretted not getting a different board. (ASUS ROG VI Formula I'm looking at you) I am extremely happy with the board, it has done me well, but it is very gimmicky with the dragons and such. However, it did look great with my MSI TF 770s. I also regretted getting those after I decided to water cool and found out they were reference design. Thank God they broke (Which led me to upgrading and getting 780 classys (Also not reference design, but since its the cream of the crop, waterblocks are being made for it)

The differences between the GD45 and 65 are very minimal. So, I'd suggest getting the 45. (At a discounted price, maybe...









Also, if you don't want to overclock your cards, but still want some more performance. When you pair that 770 you have (The one I had) you can use a little nifty feature called VGA on which OCs your card safely for use while gaming.

And my last thing, if you read nothing but one line, let it be this one. DO NOT MAKE A CUSTOM FAN PROFILE WITH THAT CARD. I made a very agressive fan profile and had coil whine within a month. Fine with me though, shipped them back to amazon for free, got my one day shipping back, and now I'm about to get 780 classys. mmmmm


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBIubbleTea*
> 
> Should I get GD65 or Hero, the GD65 has more power phases and the Hero has better audio Im guess? I want to become a YouTuber so I want a gaming, editing and streaming PC plus I want to have the best Overclock I can get with a i7 4770k, and I know its quiet hard to get a really good oc.. Intell... /:


Hero or UD4H, pick your choice


----------



## lakopipo

YEAH, SingularityComputers's next build is with the 540! and almost identical hardware as mine! cant wait. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=683426315018752&set=a.463848460309873.116280.131906736837382&type=1&theater


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakopipo*
> 
> YEAH, SingularityComputers's next build is with the 540! and almost identical hardware as mine! cant wait. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=683426315018752&set=a.463848460309873.116280.131906736837382&type=1&theater


Good find. This will be very interesting, for sure.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> The pictures are kind of dark, but you can see that I have both top and front mounted UT60's ( 360 and 240). If you have graphics cards shorter than 265mm, you should have no problem fitting a 25mm fan inside the case for push/pull with 2 fans (in addition to the 3 outside the case pushing).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Thanks for the pics man, appreciate it.

Are those quiet SP120s or performance? Right now I only feel comfortable running SP120 in pushpull on 60mm thick rads. I really want to keep noise to an absolute minimum on this, in which they can ramp up to around 1200rpm under full load on both GPU and CPU, but I'm not sure if triple + dual would be able to cool 4930K + 780 with a max of 15C water temp deltas.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Thanks for the pics man, appreciate it.
> 
> Are those quiet SP120s or performance? Right now I only feel comfortable running SP120 in pushpull on 60mm thick rads. I really want to keep noise to an absolute minimum on this, in which they can ramp up to around 1200rpm under full load on both GPU and CPU, but I'm not sure if triple + dual would be able to cool 4930K + 780 with a max of 15C water temp deltas.


Im using performance sp120's. Every fan is run by my sunbeam fan controller which allows me to turn off or turn down each fan as i please. Like right now while im just web browsing, the only fans running are the rear 140 exhaust and the fans on the 240 rad at a silent speed. Temps are good! When i game i can turn the intakes on/up. They make noise, but its not an annoying sound. Just some nice ambiance


----------



## Qu1ckset

Updated


----------



## trama09

I have got to stop spending money and changing things around with this case....


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> I have got to stop spending money and changing things around with this case....


Good lord, its beautiful! Very good shots, it reminds me of a Farcry: Blood Dragon theme


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> I have got to stop spending money and changing things around with this case....


Are those cables actual glowing?! where did you get those?


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Good lord, its beautiful! Very good shots, it reminds me of a Farcry: Blood Dragon theme


Thanks man!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Are those cables actual glowing?! where did you get those?


They're reacting to the UV cold cathodes that I recently put in. They're Kobra Cable extensions. I got them on Amazon. But there is a larger selection on frozenCPU.com


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Thanks man!
> They're reacting to the UV cold cathodes that I recently put in. They're Kobra Cable extensions. I got them on Amazon. But there is a larger selection on frozenCPU.com


Just need red and black! Everything is already added to my computer wish list. Wife says I need to wait on spending more money on my computer.


----------



## MaN227

^sounds like its time to take a bite out of your "honey do" list, buy some flowers kiss some @SS bro. I feel for ya.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> ^sounds like its time to take a bite out of your "honey do" list, buy some flowers kiss some @SS bro. I feel for ya.


I'd love to, but we're looking at moving. So, she really wants to just save, save, save. Which is fine with me, because I get to build my own office!







Hello Soundproof walls and ceiling? I think so.

She told me after the second 780, I'm going to have to start selling some of my crap that I need to get sold anyway before I spend anymore money.

I've still got quite a to-do list for the build. Watercooling, two more VG246QEs, the cable extensions, 8GB more ram, lighting.... I'm sure there's more. There always is. XD


----------



## lakopipo




----------



## lakopipo

got a rubber thing for the one that didn't had one.


----------



## lakopipo

[/URL] drilled holes for the pump and hdd.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakopipo*


Do you have a build log?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakopipo*
> 
> got a rubber thing for the one that didn't had one.


Where did you get that rubber grommet? I definitely want to get one, That hole just looks ugly. I"m really surprised that Corsair didn't ship with one.


----------



## lakopipo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Where did you get that rubber grommet? I definitely want to get one, That hole just looks ugly. I"m really surprised that Corsair didn't ship with one.


i took one from the cooler master storm stryker







think they sell the stryker/trooper grommits at the cmstore for like 5$
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Do you have a build log?


Nope.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakopipo*
> 
> Nope.


Oh ok, I just saw three consecutive posts resembling a building log, so I was just curious.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Oh ok, I just saw three consecutive posts resembling a building log, so I was just curious.


----------



## killuchen

Just finished my new pc build after selling my 2600k rig. Using a 4930k


----------



## CyBorg807

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killuchen*
> 
> Just finished my new pc build after selling my 2600k rig. Using a 4930k


looks great, what are you GPU and CPU temps like?


----------



## touki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> I have got to stop spending money and changing things around with this case....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice, sort of reminds me of my build.

Still a bit rough around the edges I had to get it together fairly quick before I had to leave to go work for a few weeks.

When I get home, I will finish it off properly - first thing is to fit a proper sli bridge! I purchased 2 in advance, but neither fit properly. I also need to hide the cold cathode cables a bit better (even though they can't be seen when under my desk)

ASUS ROG MVE
3770k
2x8G 2400 Trident X
2x780 EVGA Classified with EVBot
2x120GB Intel 520
ax1200i
Monsoon Bayres 2
aquacomputer D5 @25%
4x180 Mo-RA3 External rad with 700rpm fans

No fan noise, the computer is virtually silent, only some coil whine/fan from the ax1200i when pushing the 780's hard

http://img28.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=878755448_20130907_043142_122_162lo.jpg http://img172.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=878764346_20130907_234607_122_230lo.jpg


----------



## itomic

I read in some review that front USB 3.0 connector is to short to reach bottom of MBO where is my USB 3.0 socket ! Is that true ?? Can someone verify me that information ?


----------



## touki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> I read in some review that front USB 3.0 connector is to short to reach bottom of MBO where is my USB 3.0 socket ! Is that true ?? Can someone verify me that information ?


I have 2 ports for usb3 - bottom and side. The cable reaches both with ease


----------



## MaN227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> I read in some review that front USB 3.0 connector is to short to reach bottom of MBO where is my USB 3.0 socket ! Is that true ?? Can someone verify me that information ?


my case is ALL the front I/O cables are too short, still waiting on word of new front I/O with longer cables, if no one knows when ,perhaps Mr George will inform us.

I was told they will send me one when they are in stock, no word yet sadly.

for reference my mobo is Gigabyte G1 Sniper 3, its extended atx board.


----------



## air tree

Hmm it's either down to the Corsair 750D or this case for my first build...They are both sexy cases..Someone want to give some input







?


----------



## itomic

So on one case its good and on other one is short !!


----------



## touki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itomic*
> 
> So on one case its good and on other one is short !!


I purchased my case recently, perhaps they resolved the issue?

I am using rog maximus V extreme btw


----------



## STUNT1990

@itomic: nI have an Asus Rampage IV Extreme on this case.
The motherboard has 2 USB3.0 conectors; one right under the 24pin power cable, and the other one in the bottom near the fron panel conectors.
The cable reaches both conectors but for the one in the bottom it makes such a big loop that maks it imposible to instal a 3.5" HDD on the hard drive bay of the right side.


----------



## anubis1127

Has anybody tried to put a SSI EEB board (12" x 13") in one of these?

I see the specs list E-ATX, but it looks like just support for the smaller E-ATX format, that modern motherboards have been coming in, ala RIVE, x79-ud5, etc, around 12"x11".

Where would another 2" to the right of the right-most motherboard standoffs put you? On metal? or in the middle of a grommet? By the pics I've seen it looks like it would be on the metal still, but its hard to tell.


----------



## bond32

Pretty sure that puts you in the middle of a grommet. I know because I was looking to get the rampage extreme board. It shouldn't be a problem, there's another row of grommets next to it.


----------



## kleox64

Should be fine but I'm gona double check, E-ATX is 12" x 13" and cases that specifically say E-ATX should adhere to the standard.


----------



## kleox64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Pretty sure that puts you in the middle of a grommet. I know because I was looking to get the rampage extreme board. It shouldn't be a problem, there's another row of grommets next to it.


RE is not full E-ATX.


----------



## r360r

Can anyone help me out? I'm looking to get a water cooling kit to fit 2 MSI GTX 680 lightning. I just don't know what to get .


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kleox64*
> 
> Should be fine but I'm gona double check, E-ATX is 12" x 13" and cases that specifically say E-ATX should adhere to the standard.


Thanks, I'd appreciate it. Yeah, it should, but just because it should, doesn't mean it does, haha.

So from the last standoff that I see on the case, it looks like it would be 3 and 3/8" or so.


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Has anybody tried to put a SSI EEB board (12" x 13") in one of these?
> 
> I see the specs list E-ATX, but it looks like just support for the smaller E-ATX format, that modern motherboards have been coming in, ala RIVE, x79-ud5, etc, around 12"x11".
> 
> Where would another 2" to the right of the right-most motherboard standoffs put you? On metal? or in the middle of a grommet? By the pics I've seen it looks like it would be on the metal still, but its hard to tell.


PM sent, I think SSI EEB would fit but some of the right standoffs would need some serius moding to be placed.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> PM sent, I think SSI EEB would fit but some of the right standoffs would need some serius moding to be placed.


Thanks. That is what I am afraid of, drilling and tapping a hole for a standoff would be no problem, filling a hole where the grommets go is another thing that I wouldn't want to get into.


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Thanks. That is what I am afraid of, drilling and tapping a hole for a standoff would be no problem, filling a hole where the grommets go is another thing that I wouldn't want to get into.


I just saw your picture, it falls on the lower right grommet hole.. and I think you will have the same problem with the other 2 screws :S but at least the motherboard fits in the case (size wise)


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> I just saw your picture, it falls on the lower right grommet hole.. and I think you will have the same problem with the other 2 screws :S but at least the motherboard fits in the case (size wise)


Dang, that is what I was afraid of, guess I can cross this beauty off my list of potential cases.


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Dang, that is what I was afraid of, guess I can cross this beauty off my list of potential cases.


Or.. you could do like me and switch motherboard xD
I kept the RIVE after seeing how hard was to get a cheap,strong and good loking case able to hold the Big Bang x-power II... anyway the MSI broke just the day before receiving the 540 xD (btw, I´m getting a replacement new unit today,. after 3 months..)


----------



## lakopipo

Cant say how much i love the site i buy my components from. was going to order all my fans, sp120 af140 etc the next week and today they were at sale. Instead of paying 165$ for 3 af140's and 3 sp120, i bought them for 64$ this was one of my best days. 100$ off


----------



## HaDes55

Corsair 540, Maximus VI Formula, Haswell 4770K, 16 G 2400 GSkill Trident X, Geforce GTX 780, 2 Seagate Barracuda 2 T in raid 0, 4 Samsung 840 pro 256 MB in raid 0, 1 rad EK 120, 1 rad EK 2x 120, 1 rad Alphacool 2x 120. 6 Fans.

HaDes


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaDes55*
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair 540, Maximus VI Formula, Haswell 4770K, 16 G 2400 GSkill Trident X, Geforce GTX 780, 2 Seagate Barracuda 2 T in raid 0, 4 Samsung 840 pro 256 MB in raid 0, 1 rad EK 120, 1 rad EK 2x 120, 1 rad Alphacool 2x 120. 6 Fans.
> 
> HaDes


Moar pics meow! Also, why isn't that pretty little graphics card under water?


----------



## HaDes55

Forgot to mention CPU Block EK, Memory Block EK


----------



## HaDes55

When I took my memory stock coolers of, I managed to rip a chip of one, so now I am back to 16 Gig, this made me doubt if I should try and peel the stock cooler of my GTX 780. Sorry I am just a coward


----------



## HaDes55




----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaDes55*
> 
> When I took my memory stock coolers of, I managed to rip a chip of one, so now I am back to 16 Gig, this made me doubt if I should try and peel the stock cooler of my GTX 780. Sorry I am just a coward


You'll be fine. I was extremely scared to take off the coolers on my 770s, but all is is some screws. Not some glue crap.







It's definitely worth doing since you've already got the rad set up for it!


----------



## HaDes55




----------



## jameyscott

What kinda speeds do you get with those 4 Samsungs in raid 0?


----------



## HaDes55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You'll be fine. I was extremely scared to take off the coolers on my 770s, but all is is some screws. Not some glue crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitely worth doing since you've already got the rad set up for it!


Most likely I will try it in the near future, but for the moment I am just going to enjoy my nice and quit rig, this is an improvement over my Thermaltake LC 10 with the bigwater cooling it was like sitting next to a lear jet this thing I can hardly hear.


----------



## HaDes55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Moar pics meow! Also, why isn't that pretty little graphics card under water?


----------



## HaDes55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> What kinda speeds do you get with those 4 Samsungs in raid 0?


Linear write 1024 read 1369
512K write 737 read 699


----------



## HaDes55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> They will definitely reply dont worry. My HDD trays broke off so easily and i received 3 HDD trays and a much improved 2.5 mount as well! Amazing CS support!


My HD trays broke with in a few days, how do I contact corsair?


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaDes55*
> 
> My HD trays broke with in a few days, how do I contact corsair?


By creating a support ticket on their website. They are really quick with replying and even quicker with sending replacements.


----------



## HaDes55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tugz*
> 
> Looking at getting this case. Currently have a NZXT 810 Full Tower. Before i buy this case, wondering if anyone here went from a full tower to the a540. As well any improvements and thoughts.


I had a Thermaltake LC 10 full tower with build in water cooling, since those things are so noisy, I got rid of it in 2 weeks.
The 540 had more than enough room to fit all my gear and I still have loads of room in the back for if I wanted to stuff.
You have to chop your cables though to take care that the back does not get filled up with wiring.
The 540 is by far the best case I have seen in years.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaDes55*
> 
> I had a Thermaltake LC 10 full tower with build in water cooling, since those things are so noisy, I got rid of it in 2 weeks.
> The 540 had more than enough room to fit all my gear and I still have loads of room in the back for if I wanted to stuff.
> You have to chop your cables though to take care that the back does not get filled up with wiring.
> The 540 is by far the best case I have seen in years.


That's such a beautiful case. Mmmm. I definitely wouldn't mind that case. Too bad nothing really compares to the Air 540 at its pricepoint though. It's crazy how it beats even some of the top competition.


----------



## HaDes55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> By creating a support ticket on their website. They are really quick with replying and even quicker with sending replacements.


Had a look on the website, but I can not even put Australia in as a country when I register and try to put in my details


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Dang, that is what I was afraid of, guess I can cross this beauty off my list of potential cases.


There's absolutely no need to have all standoffs installed, missing one or two is fine. Unless you're strapping a few heavy cards along with 2 1KG coolers, you would be fine.


----------



## votum

Those HDD cages suck lol, I broke one the second I touched it!


----------



## inedenimadam

Can someone do me a favor and pull out a rule and measure the clearance from the front fan mounts to the edge of the motherboard, and tell me what motherboard you are using? I am looking to join this club very soon, but I need to know if the thickest EK rad will work in push/pull, or at least pull! Thanks in advance. The extreme 4 I own is actually 1" narrower than a traditional ATX board, so I have high hopes!

Nevermind! I see on the first page someone has the monsta 86mm mounted up front in push pull. The EK is only 64. Looks like a winner!


----------



## Valz

Hello guys, i am too now a proud owner of this case.

I have some questions and i am in need of some advice.
As i use this case as an HTPC gaming rig in the living room, even though the fans make a nice non annoying noise, it is just too lound for the living room.
What option would there be to decrease the noise maybe with some silent fans but to not compromise the cooling at all. Should i change the case fans and the evo's fan? Buy a second fan similar to the evos one?

Also if i put fans on the top, would it be better to place the 212 evo sideways so the fans are up/down? Because on the top side there would be three exhausts instead of one on the back side.

Thank you for your time


----------



## aatje92

Soo, here's mine, sorry for messy pictures













It's whisper quiet also while gaming and temps never reach 40


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valz*
> 
> Hello guys, i am too now a proud owner of this case.
> 
> I have some questions and i am in need of some advice.
> As i use this case as an HTPC gaming rig in the living room, even though the fans make a nice non annoying noise, it is just too lound for the living room.
> What option would there be to decrease the noise maybe with some silent fans but to not compromise the cooling at all. Should i change the case fans and the evo's fan? Buy a second fan similar to the evos one?
> 
> Also if i put fans on the top, would it be better to place the 212 evo sideways so the fans are up/down? Because on the top side there would be three exhausts instead of one on the back side.
> 
> Thank you for your time


Buy a fan controller?


----------



## PhantomTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Can someone do me a favor and pull out a rule and measure the clearance from the front fan mounts to the edge of the motherboard, and tell me what motherboard you are using? I am looking to join this club very soon, but I need to know if the thickest EK rad will work in push/pull, or at least pull! Thanks in advance. The extreme 4 I own is actually 1" narrower than a traditional ATX board, so I have high hopes!
> 
> Nevermind! I see on the first page someone has the monsta 86mm mounted up front in push pull. The EK is only 64. Looks like a winner!


For those interested here's some case dimensions from Corsair directly:



Though this is for the bottom of the case, pretty sure it will be useful for someone


----------



## Valz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Buy a fan controller?


Just a fan controller and it will be quieter? Dont i need fans with 4pins instead of 3?

Or would it be better to buy corsair quiet performance fans?


----------



## Dragon-Emperor

Picked mine up yesterday! THE STOCK FANS SOUND TERRIBLE. MOANING DEATH.

What do you guys think, with silence being slightly more valuable than performance?
Noctua NF-F12 x 3 (intake)
Noctua NF-A14 x 2 (intake)

Corsair AF-120 Performance Edition x 3 (intake)
Corsair SP-120 Performance Edition x 3 (intake)

I have read that high static pressure fans such as the NF-F12's and SP-120's are good for restrictive grills such as on the 540, however I do not know what the noise would be like with them around 1200rpm

I cannot use online ordering, so no fancy Gentle Typhoons or Noiseblockers for me


----------



## bond32

Nf-F12 all the way. Don't even bother with anything else based on what you said. They will not only be the best performing (second only to ap-15's) but they will be the quietest.

If you do get all NF-F12's see about getting a splitter like the swiftech pwm splitter, that way all of them can be controlled off one fan header.


----------



## jameyscott

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Nf-F12 all the way. Don't even bother with anything else based on what you said. They will not only be the best performing (second only to ap-15's) but they will be the quietest.
> 
> If you do get all NF-F12's see about getting a splitter like the swiftech pwm splitter, that way all of them can be controlled off one fan header.


I wouldnt stick 5 fans on a mobo fan header. That's crazy talk. But yes, nf 12s all the way. Beginning of next year, they are going to making them in black, mmmm.


----------



## EliteGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *votum*
> 
> Those HDD cages suck lol, I broke one the second I touched it!


Yeah I'm thinking of buying another ssd so I don't have to use those cheap cages. Also I noticed my old 500r hdd cages are better made and flex more.


----------



## bond32

I'm not impressed with the hdd plastic tray, but I did find that attaching a 3.5 inch drive with 2 screws in addition to the normal knobs helps with vibrations.

Sure would be nice if corsair comes out with some cool mount for 3.5 drives in the back...


----------



## Dragon-Emperor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Nf-F12 all the way. Don't even bother with anything else based on what you said. They will not only be the best performing (second only to ap-15's) but they will be the quietest.
> 
> If you do get all NF-F12's see about getting a splitter like the swiftech pwm splitter, that way all of them can be controlled off one fan header.


Okay, cool, I have a Swiftech 8-way PWM splitter ready to go.

I am curious though, are the NF-F12's better than the NF-AP15's?
I just figure, it would be less money to purchase the AP15's, but I would surely go with the F12's if I would get better performance/lower noise.

Also, I have heard that the NF-AP15 will mount on the exhaust fine. the top thumbscrew for the door just won't go in (AP15 blocks screw hole) and I'm fine with that, if it's better than the F12 anyways


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragon-Emperor*
> 
> Okay, cool, I have a Swiftech 8-way PWM splitter ready to go.
> 
> I am curious though, are the NF-F12's better than the NF-AP15's?
> I just figure, it would be less money to purchase the AP15's, but I would surely go with the F12's if I would get better performance/lower noise.
> 
> Also, I have heard that the NF-AP15 will mount on the exhaust fine. the top thumbscrew for the door just won't go in (AP15 blocks screw hole) and I'm fine with that, if it's better than the F12 anyways


I have:

Noctua NF-A14 x 2 (exhaust)
Noctua NF-AP15 (exhaust)
Noctua NF-F12 x 3 (intake)

And they work out beautifully. Even have a NH-D14 CPU cooler.


----------



## sWaY20

Mind if I join? Just got it earlier and finished putting it together. Just some quick pics with the phone. I'm going to start my first custom loop here in a few weeks too!!!

















tapping from the Nexus 4


----------



## Valz

Quick question on fan distribution (air cooling)
Front intake, back exhaust and top?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valz*
> 
> Quick question on fan distribution (air cooling)
> Front intake, back exhaust and top?


Depends on your fans. If you have low flowing fans, that'll be fine, but you don't want a negative pressure case because then you run into dust problems. I'd suggest having the top two as intakes also.

Just remember, this is forced induction the laws of heat rises doesn't mean crap. (Well, it does, but is negligible)


----------



## Valz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Depends on your fans. If you have low flowing fans, that'll be fine, but you don't want a negative pressure case because then you run into dust problems. I'd suggest having the top two as intakes also.
> 
> Just remember, this is forced induction the laws of heat rises doesn't mean crap. (Well, it does, but is negligible)


Thank you for your quick and helpful reply


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valz*
> 
> Thank you for your quick and helpful reply


You're welcome! I'm always here to help.


----------



## kleox64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomTaco*
> 
> For those interested here's some case dimensions from Corsair directly:
> 
> 
> 
> Though this is for the bottom of the case, pretty sure it will be useful for someone


E-ATX should fit fine, the fans will have to be removed for installation and you will need motherboard spacers (the plastic ones that push through the bottom).


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteGhost*
> 
> Yeah I'm thinking of buying another ssd so I don't have to use those cheap cages. Also I noticed my old 500r hdd cages are better made and flex more.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I'm not impressed with the hdd plastic tray, but I did find that attaching a 3.5 inch drive with 2 screws in addition to the normal knobs helps with vibrations.
> 
> Sure would be nice if corsair comes out with some cool mount for 3.5 drives in the back...


Yeah, the SSD mounts are a bit "weak", and even though mine didn't break, and I was extremely careful, I'm still not sticking a $410USD Seagate 600 in there...









THIS is what I got to solve that problem, and if you're not planning to use but one of the 5.25" bays, this is ideal!
Alternatively, if you must have a disc drive, but want that 2.5" put away safely, THIS is another option!

Thanks - T


----------



## lakopipo

Just added my watercooling loop almost finished, using a 120mm rad, (waiting for triple) and my idle temps are 36-39. before i got the air 540 i used 2 120mm radiators and my temps was idling at 19c. is it the rad or is it a good idling temp?


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakopipo*
> 
> Just added my watercooling loop almost finished, using a 120mm rad, (waiting for triple) and my idle temps are 36-39. before i got the air 540 i used 2 120mm radiators and my temps was idling at 19c. is it the rad or is it a good idling temp?


Do you mean degrees celsius? The above temps (36-39 and 19) are what? CPU max core? If you had your max CPU core at 19C you must have been sitting in a very cold room...


----------



## kleox64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> I've come up with another solution, ill be posting a work log in the comming month ahead.
> 
> Yeah, the SSD mounts are a bit "weak", and even though mine didn't break, and I was extremely careful, I'm still not sticking a $410USD Seagate 600 in there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS is what I got to solve that problem, and if you're not planning to use but one of the 5.25" bays, this is ideal!
> Alternatively, if you must have a disc drive, but want that 2.5" put away safely, THIS is another option!
> 
> Thanks - T


----------



## ikjadoon

1) You guys..this case is awesome. Never buying a "normal" ATX again! My i5-4670K at stock with the Noctua NH-U14S and stock case fans runs a cool 32-36C in the BIOS (27C ambient). Haven't had time to install Windows, but will check load temps soon!

2) Just in case anybody was having trouble installing their massive PSU, you can actually remove the hotswap connectors. It took me a few seconds, but there are two little screws on each side. After removing them, it fit in great.

3) Finished the rig today. I'm going to zip-tie a few random cables, but I'll post the results later tonight!

4) Does anybody have a classy way to connect the GPU's PCIe cables without sleeving? It looked _SO_ clean without them connected and now it's just...meh, OK. I have them coming out of the middle left cable hole. I tried the top left cable hole, but then I had to go under the 24-pin connector and my cables stick out like a sore thumb because they're too short to sit flat against the mobo.

If worst comes to worst, I'll just get rid of the 770 and just game with integrated graphics. At least my case will look clean!


----------



## jameyscott

Guess who is putting to 780 Classifieds in this bad boy.







The excitement is crazy! I'm so glad I got this case. It's just perfect. The fact that I will still be able to have three rads with dual classifieds and still have room left? Craziness.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> 1) You guys..this case is awesome. Never buying a "normal" ATX again! My i5-4670K at stock with the Noctua NH-U14S and stock case fans runs a cool 32-36C in the BIOS (27C ambient). Haven't had time to install Windows, but will check load temps soon!
> 
> 2) Just in case anybody was having trouble installing their massive PSU, you can actually remove the hotswap connectors. It took me a few seconds, but there are two little screws on each side. After removing them, it fit in great.
> 
> 3) Finished the rig today. I'm going to zip-tie a few random cables, but I'll post the results later tonight!
> 
> 4) Does anybody have a classy way to connect the GPU's PCIe cables without sleeving? It looked _SO_ clean without them connected and now it's just...meh, OK. I have them coming out of the middle left cable hole. I tried the top left cable hole, but then I had to go under the 24-pin connector and my cables stick out like a sore thumb because they're too short to sit flat against the mobo.
> 
> If worst comes to worst, I'll just get rid of the 770 and just game with integrated graphics. At least my case will look clean!


Kaaaa-WHAT DID U JUST SAY?!?!?!









No. Like, dude... No.









Just get some extensions or something, but for the love of Krishna, PLEASE don't go without a GPU!!!

Thanks - T


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> If worst comes to worst, I'll just get rid of the 770 and just game with integrated graphics. At least my case will look clean!


That's one of the craziness posts I have read on here.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> 1)If worst comes to worst, I'll just get rid of the 770 and just game with integrated graphics. At least my case will look clean!


I thought about undo-ing and removing all the cables in mine, to give it a really, REALLY clean look. But then, I realized it'd be a really pretty and expensive paper weight.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> I thought about undo-ing and removing all the cables in mine, to give it a really, REALLY clean look. But then, I realized it'd be a really pretty and expensive paper weight.


I propose to get rid of any restrictions. This is OCN. Naked case in its beauty. Who needs HW after all? LOL


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Kaaaa-WHAT DID U JUST SAY?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Like, dude... No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just get some extensions or something, but for the love of Krishna, PLEASE don't go without a GPU!!!
> 
> Thanks - T


Bahahaha, but after installing Windows and the drivers, I'm getting a solid 5 FPS in BF3. My aim was never good, anyways, so my KDR is actually pretty similar to what it used to be.







Win-win all around.

But, for real: extensions--gooooood idea! And I think extension cables (with individual sleeving) are pretty flexible at the connector end. That's the biggest issue: the current ones are too rigid to wrap around nicely--they stick out aesthetically and literally. I'll massage them a bit tonight to see if I can make them more flexible---I don't want to spend any more money.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> That's one of the craziness posts I have read on here.


Crazy smart, amirite? A breakthrough in case cable management! It's really an elegant solution to a decades-long problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> I thought about undo-ing and removing all the cables in mine, to give it a really, REALLY clean look. But then, I realized it'd be a really pretty and expensive paper weight.
> 
> 
> 
> I propose to get rid of any restrictions. This is OCN. Naked case in its beauty. Who needs HW after all? LOL
Click to expand...

Exactly!







In fact, I nominate trama09's Empty-and-Elegant case mod as Mod of the Month, September 2013. Props to Gleniu for seeing the future. TBH, OCN needs more visionaries like Gleniu.


----------



## lakopipo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> Do you mean degrees celsius? The above temps (36-39 and 19) are what? CPU max core? If you had your max CPU core at 19C you must have been sitting in a very cold room...


Yes degrees celsius, and there was something terribly wrong. im using amd FX8350 clocked to 4.1 and on the watercooling it was idling at 39 C. i took it out installed stock cooler on it and i got 18c idle. didnt find the problem but i found out im switching to air cooling, gonna do some heavy of it too, considering buying noctua nhd14 something and using 3 sp120, and using the case for what its made for.

oh and yes i live in the northernmost city in norway and europe, so yeah it is cold at summer and extremely cold at winter.


----------



## Fourze

Anyone know where I can get another HDD caddy? mine snapped.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fourze*
> 
> Anyone know where I can get another HDD caddy? mine snapped.


Contact Corsair by calling and/ or opening a service ticket. They are very quick with responding and even fast with sending out replacements.


----------



## Fourze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Contact Corsair by calling and/ or opening a service ticket. They are very quick with responding and even fast with sending out replacements.


I can't, The Air 540 is not listed under their part number list.

I tried entering it manually but it wont work.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakopipo*
> 
> Yes degrees celsius, and there was something terribly wrong. im using amd FX8350 clocked to 4.1 and on the watercooling it was idling at 39 C. i took it out installed stock cooler on it and i got 18c idle. didnt find the problem but i found out im switching to air cooling, gonna do some heavy of it too, considering buying noctua nhd14 something and using 3 sp120, and using the case for what its made for.
> 
> oh and yes i live in the northernmost city in norway and europe, so yeah it is cold at summer and extremely cold at winter.


I think you need to clean your waterblock either that or your thermal paste is too little/too much


----------



## Whoopzass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakopipo*
> 
> Yes degrees celsius, and there was something terribly wrong. im using amd FX8350 clocked to 4.1 and on the watercooling it was idling at 39 C. i took it out installed stock cooler on it and i got 18c idle. didnt find the problem but i found out im switching to air cooling, gonna do some heavy of it too, considering buying noctua nhd14 something and using 3 sp120, and using the case for what its made for.
> 
> oh and yes i live in the northernmost city in norway and europe, so yeah it is cold at summer and extremely cold at winter.


The 8xxx series of CPUs from AMD has been known to display the wrong temperature for a very long time.

Mine displayed 17 degrees Celcius with almost no cooling on it.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fourze*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Contact Corsair by calling and/ or opening a service ticket. They are very quick with responding and even fast with sending out replacements.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't, The Air 540 is not listed under their part number list.
> 
> I tried entering it manually but it wont work.
Click to expand...

I had that happen, too (I'm hoping to get a USB 3.0 extension cable). So, I just put in the 350D's number (CC-9011028-WW), which worked, and then noted three times in my description that I really had an Air 540, not a 350D, haha.

_Hopefully_, they get the message, lol.


----------



## Fourze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> I had that happen, too (I'm hoping to get a USB 3.0 extension cable). So, I just put in the 350D's number (CC-9011028-WW), which worked, and then noted three times in my description that I really had an Air 540, not a 350D, haha.
> 
> _Hopefully_, they get the message, lol.


Yea I decided to use the 800D Tool-less slider (CC800D-SLIDER if anyone is interested)

I'm thinking it will probably be compatible.

It kinda irks me that it broke in the first place, I just tried to take the cardboard box out.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fourze*
> 
> Yea I decided to use the 800D Tool-less slider (CC800D-SLIDER if anyone is interested)
> 
> I'm thinking it will probably be compatible.
> 
> It kinda irks me that it broke in the first place, I just tried to take the cardboard box out.


Oh, nice. I didn't even think about thinking whether the not-my-case-part-number would be compatible with the Air 540. Sorry about your luck--my plastics have been fine.







Hopefully yours was just a dud piece.









As promised, here is a pic of the completed build. *Warning*: mediocre quality image (not even cropped), no water cooling, no cable sleeving, and average cable management:



And, here's the back:

LOLNO. It's reminiscent of an oily black octopus that, through radioactive poisoning, grew an extra 15 tentacles. [/lMG]

~Ibrahim~


----------



## Fourze

I'm building my build ATM and ran into some problems, my PSU is blocking the hard drive adapter plug thingy. What should I do, I was thinking about just having to re route the wires like normal.

Sorry if its hard to read or weird, typed it on my iPod.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fourze*
> 
> I'm building my build ATM and ran into some problems, my PSU is blocking the hard drive adapter plug thingy. What should I do, I was thinking about just having to re route the wires like normal.
> 
> Sorry if its hard to read or weird, typed it on my iPod.


I was just talking about this!







Yeah, it really does block that left hot-swap connector. For me, it was the other way: the hot-swap was blocking my PSU. Buuuut, I was able to make it fit with the cables, though they had a pretty big strain at basically 90 degrees. But, I think the cables would've been fine?


----------



## Tacoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fourze*
> 
> I'm building my build ATM and ran into some problems, my PSU is blocking the hard drive adapter plug thingy. What should I do, I was thinking about just having to re route the wires like normal.
> 
> Sorry if its hard to read or weird, typed it on my iPod.


Mine also. So the wire went behind and beneath my psu. Like ikjadoon said.... It is an 90 degree bend.


----------



## Fourze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> I was just talking about this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it really does block that left hot-swap connector. For me, it was the other way: the hot-swap was blocking my PSU. Buuuut, I was able to make it fit with the cables, though they had a pretty big strain at basically 90 degrees. But, I think the cables would've been fine?


Alright, I'm back.

I solved my problem by pulling the back wires straight out, then I pushed the PSU in and bent the wires up.


----------



## one80

What options are there for additional drives? Has anyone mounted a cage from another case?

I'd like at least 5 drives in a bay.


----------



## cookiesowns

Anyone know if I can fit push/pull XT45 360 in the front on the A 540? What aboout push/pull XT45 up top?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Anyone know if I can fit push/pull XT45 360 in the front on the A 540? What aboout push/pull XT45 up top?


Depends on your GFX card(s)


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fourze*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> I was just talking about this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it really does block that left hot-swap connector. For me, it was the other way: the hot-swap was blocking my PSU. Buuuut, I was able to make it fit with the cables, though they had a pretty big strain at basically 90 degrees. But, I think the cables would've been fine?
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, I'm back.
> 
> I solved my problem by pulling the back wires straight out, then I pushed the PSU in and bent the wires up.
Click to expand...

Nice! Glad it worked out.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whoopzass*
> 
> The 8xxx series of CPUs from AMD has been known to display the wrong temperature for a very long time.
> 
> Mine displayed 17 degrees Celcius with almost no cooling on it.


OK. Now it makes sense to me


----------



## lakopipo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whoopzass*
> 
> The 8xxx series of CPUs from AMD has been known to display the wrong temperature for a very long time.
> 
> Mine displayed 17 degrees Celcius with almost no cooling on it.


Yeah but i monitored and saw it got to 90C and it shut down so i know it was the temp. (battlefield 3)


----------



## kleox64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one80*
> 
> What options are there for additional drives? Has anyone mounted a cage from another case?
> 
> I'd like at least 5 drives in a bay.


I've come up with ideas, will
Post them later, ill be using silverstone parts


----------



## jink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Anyone know if I can fit push/pull XT45 360 in the front on the A 540? What aboout push/pull XT45 up top?


Shouldn't be an issue unless you have a monster dual chip GPU. I am running an XT45 with my 780 Classified (which is a pretty long card) and I have room with a couple mm to spare with push/pull. It's a tight fit but it should be OK.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jink*
> 
> Shouldn't be an issue unless you have a monster dual chip GPU. I am running an XT45 with my 780 Classified (which is a pretty long card) and I have room with a couple mm to spare with push/pull. It's a tight fit but it should be OK.


Psh, it's only 11 inches long. Are you running push pull with that rad? Do you have the fans in the front of the case? (Between the actual case and the plastic cover)


----------



## bond32

Made a few upgrades...


----------



## anubis1127

Nicely done.


----------



## naadra

:Hi all I'm a new guy!









I was wondering what would be the ideal fan setup for positive case pressure using the H100i. I would have the H100i mounted on the top location in push / pull as exhaust. The front would have three 120s as intakes, and the rear I am not sure of? Would leaving the rear as exhaust leave me with negative pressure? Should I change it to a intake as well to create more positive pressure in the case? Or would having the three 120 intakes on the front be enough to have positive pressure in the case? The fans I plan on using are the Corsair SP 120s HP HSP. I have been looking around and keep getting varied answers so hopefully someone can help my noobish self out =) Any other suggestions or other fan configurations etc are more than appreciated!

Thank you!


----------



## SocksWthSandals

Haven't posted a picture of my rig for a while. Made a lot of changes recently! Figured this would be the best place to post







Love this case. Put some dust filters around the top fans. Not too sure why Corsair didnt add a dust filter on the top but they put one on the front. Odd... Anyways... Here it is!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SocksWthSandals*
> 
> Haven't posted a picture of my rig for a while. Made a lot of changes recently! Figured this would be the best place to post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this case. Put some dust filters around the top fans. Not too sure why Corsair didnt add a dust filter on the top but they put one on the front. Odd... Anyways... Here it is!


You've got a lot of restriction on the top. Do you really need a dust filter when going through a rad? I mean, unless you live in a wood shop, cleaning the rad on occasion would be a better option in my opinion.

Nice looking build though! I love the look of the 670s. They definitely make a nice stand out with the white on them.


----------



## SocksWthSandals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You've got a lot of restriction on the top. Do you really need a dust filter when going through a rad? I mean, unless you live in a wood shop, cleaning the rad on occasion would be a better option in my opinion.
> 
> Nice looking build though! I love the look of the 670s. They definitely make a nice stand out with the white on them.


Trying to keep dust out of the rad. The cleaner it is the cooler it stays right?'

I love the white look of the 670s. Wish the Sabertooth had a little bit more on it that made it stand out (other than the obvious covering)


----------



## jameyscott

Yes, the cleaner the cooler, but you are also adding even more restriction than just the rad, and rads can be really restrictive which kinda negates that. I assume it is an intake if you are putting a filter on it.


----------



## SocksWthSandals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Yes, the cleaner the cooler, but you are also adding even more restriction than just the rad, and rads can be really restrictive which kinda negates that. I assume it is an intake if you are putting a filter on it.


Yes they are on an intake. Didnt think the restriction would be much of an issue with the 3 fans in the front?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SocksWthSandals*
> 
> Yes they are on an intake. Didnt think the restriction would be much of an issue with the 3 fans in the front?


Restriction on the rad itself, not in the case. Your rad is getting less air through it compared to if it didn't have the filter on it. It might not be incredibly restrictive and you might net 1C from taking it off, but I'm all about being cooler and having more performance.







If it wasn't such a bugger to disassemble it and test, I'd suggest seeing if there is a difference.

Oh, and just looking at the pic, you might want to try putting the filter on top of the chassis, it would be easier to clean. Just a suggestion for when you eventually have to take things down to clean.


----------



## Tacoma

Here's my newly updated build. Added the AX360 to the front and changed the xspc dual bay to the ek top and reservoir. Need to get some long black zip tie. Still modifying her.


----------



## jameyscott

Why did you trade out the dual bay res? That is what I am going to be using because my classifieds almost toucb the class because the suckers are 5 inches wide.


----------



## inedenimadam

Dang, I ordered this case a few days ago from Amazon,and it just went on sale for 109.99 at Microcenter after rebate. Pass it on to anybody that might be on the fence...its a steal at that price.


----------



## Tacoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Why did you trade out the dual bay res? That is what I am going to be using because my classifieds almost toucb the class because the suckers are 5 inches wide.


The dual bay res are great for normal case. I am having a very hard time bleeding out the air and IMO its loud when putting it vertical which our bay is vertical. Using this setup I was able to bleed the air out real quick and the sound is very low. Love the look of the res









Might change the location around since I am getting another 780 and she will also be under water.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoma*
> 
> The dual bay res are great for normal case. I am having a very hard time bleeding out the air and IMO its loud when putting it vertical which our bay is vertical. Using this setup I was able to bleed the air out real quick and the sound is very low. Love the look of the res
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might change the location around since I am getting another 780 and she will also be under water.


Hmm, I might have to reconsider. I'd rather not put it on the PSU like most have, that's just scary to me. I'm getting a great deal on a D5 pump and that res, so I'll see how it does. If not, I'll just get one to fit on the top of my pump.

I haven't actually done water cooling before, but wouldn't setting it to the max setting, assuming your pump has a toggle switch, help bleed out the air faster? Obviously turning it down once you get the bubbles out.


----------



## Tacoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Hmm, I might have to reconsider. I'd rather not put it on the PSU like most have, that's just scary to me. I'm getting a great deal on a D5 pump and that res, so I'll see how it does. If not, I'll just get one to fit on the top of my pump.
> 
> I haven't actually done water cooling before, but wouldn't setting it to the max setting, assuming your pump has a toggle switch, help bleed out the air faster? Obviously turning it down once you get the bubbles out.


I change the pump speed and rock the case when using the dual res for letting the air out. I also let bleed itself out over night. Still not working. The ek res clear out by itself without me doing any. Well just rock the case back and forth a few times for the air in the rad.

As of now my pump is on at max (5) IMO I cant hear any difference from 2 and 5 (max).

Saw a few build also and the res is on top of the psu which also scared me. If my 2nd 780 wont let the ek res squeeze in. Ill remove the dual bay and mount it there.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoma*
> 
> I change the pump speed and rock the case when using the dual res for letting the air out. I also let bleed itself out over night. Still not working. The ek res clear out by itself without me doing any. Well just rock the case back and forth a few times for the air in the rad.
> 
> As of now my pump is on at max (5) IMO I cant hear any difference from 2 and 5 (max).
> 
> Saw a few build also and the res is on top of the psu which also scared me. If my 2nd 780 wont let the ek res squeeze in. Ill remove the dual bay and mount it there.


Are you able to push pull with that 240 rad? Which rad is it? I'm getting a great deal on a ex240 multi port with ek stop fittings and I'd like to be able to push pull on it.

I have the same mobo and I can't push pull with my h110 because of the heatsinks on the top of the mobo.


----------



## Tacoma

Ill be able to do a push pull on my config but waiting for bills to clear. When I do a fit to see if I can p/p config. The can has enough clearance and wont be touching the top heatsinks or my ram. The fans I am going to get are the corsair sp120.

Top are XSPC AX240 and front are AX360.


----------



## hueys

Thinking of getting this case. Is it possible to mount fans on the bottom?


----------



## jameyscott

If you don't use the 3.5 HDD bays, but I really don't see a purpose for putting fans on the bottom.


----------



## Tacoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hueys*
> 
> Thinking of getting this case. Is it possible to mount fans on the bottom?


Probably can if you cut the center piece of the 3.5 tray and drill holes. Which I think you can mount 2 140. But why tho? I would see benefit if you mount rads down there.


----------



## jink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Psh, it's only 11 inches long. Are you running push pull with that rad? Do you have the fans in the front of the case? (Between the actual case and the plastic cover)


haha. Yes, push/pull (well, I fit the rad with fans on both sides, I don't need the pull until the EK block comes out). And yes, the push fans are between the plastic cover. I couldn't manage any other way.

I am hoping the single 360 will handle the classified and my 2600K. I might have to run an ST30 240 as well. Watercooling is a rabbit hole.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jink*
> 
> haha. Yes, push/pull (well, I fit the rad with fans on both sides, I don't need the pull until the EK block comes out). And yes, the push fans are between the plastic cover. I couldn't manage any other way.
> 
> I am hoping the single 360 will handle the classified and my 2600K. I might have to run an ST30 240 as well. Watercooling is a rabbit hole.


I cannot wait for the EK blocks to come out. Now I just need to convince my wife to let me get a water cooling set up after spending 1400 bucks in graphics cards. XD


----------



## IBIubbleTea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Hero or UD4H, pick your choice


What about the Formula? Watched Linus's video on it, he said it has better sound then most boards, on board sounds = $85 ASUS Sound card...The board looks really good too. <3

I think its kinda like a better version of the MSI Z87 GD65.

aha, The last post i did, DEM GRAMMAR... ):


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBIubbleTea*
> 
> What about the Formula? Watched Linus's video on it, he said it has better sound then most boards, on board sounds = $85 ASUS Sound card...
> 
> I think its kinda like a better version of the MSI Z87 GD65. The board looks really good too. <3
> 
> aha, The last post i did, DEM GRAMMAR... ):


If the 65 looks so good, you should buy my g45.


----------



## skitz9417

hi guys i will getting this case soon and im wondering will it fit a ga-x79-ud3 and how is the airflow inside the case ?


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> hi guys i will getting this case soon and im wondering will it fit a ga-x79-ud3 and how is the airflow inside the case ?


Isn´t that a regular ATX motherboard?
It will fit without any problem









The airflow is great; you can put up to six 120mm fans in the motherboard side of the case.


----------



## skitz9417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> Isn´t that a regular ATX motherboard?
> It will fit without any problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The airflow is great; you can put up to six 120mm fans in the motherboard side of the case.


ok cool im just asking because i got a i7 3820 and nh-d14 and im getting a gtx 580 3gb soon and i just want a good case with good airflow


----------



## Tacoma

The nh d14 will also fit


----------



## skitz9417

ok sweet thanks


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> ok cool im just asking because i got a i7 3820 and nh-d14 and im getting a gtx 580 3gb soon and i just want a good case with good airflow


Sure, no problem, Noctua Nh-d14 is about 160mm height and the Carbide 540 is compatible with up to 170mm height coolers.
About the 3Gb 580; Is it a windowforce from gigabyte? you won´t have any problem to fit any GPU in this case, but you could not have enough space if you try to fit a thick rad in the front along with a 11" card.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> ok cool im just asking because i got a i7 3820 and nh-d14 and im getting a gtx 580 3gb soon and i just want a good case with good airflow


I've got a friend on here with a 3820 that is 5.0GHz stable if you want me to direct you his way. You'd need something better than a d14 to hit that, though


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBIubbleTea*
> 
> What about the Formula? Watched Linus's video on it, he said it has better sound then most boards, on board sounds = $85 ASUS Sound card...The board looks really good too. <3
> 
> I think its kinda like a better version of the MSI Z87 GD65.
> 
> aha, The last post i did, DEM GRAMMAR... ):


Certainly, if it would fit in the 540. Better audio than a ALC898 is often not something you can hear with your ears. Hell i'm on a ALC889a with custom 8" monitors and a 200Wx2 amp (Overkilled for the sake of lower distortion) and i can't hear any difference between ALC889a and a Xonar DX


----------



## IBIubbleTea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Certainly, if it would fit in the 540. Better audio than a ALC898 is often not something you can hear with your ears. Hell i'm on a ALC889a with custom 8" monitors and a 200Wx2 amp (Overkilled for the sake of lower distortion) and i can't hear any difference between ALC889a and a Xonar DX


I think it will. But is it good?


----------



## IBIubbleTea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Certainly, if it would fit in the 540. Better audio than a ALC898 is often not something you can hear with your ears. Hell i'm on a ALC889a with custom 8" monitors and a 200Wx2 amp (Overkilled for the sake of lower distortion) and i can't hear any difference between ALC889a and a Xonar DX


Maybe its just your headset? Not sure xD.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBIubbleTea*
> 
> I think it will. But is it good?


You'll be fine with the UD4H besides i'm afraid of recommending any ASUS boards because of their one hell of a nightmare RMA process
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBIubbleTea*
> 
> Maybe its just your headset? Not sure xD.


What headset? I don't use a headset. My 110dB/W IEMs reveal the sonic quality of most DACs and i can't hear any difference either


----------



## CITIPLAN

Hello all - been following the discussion for a while as I plan my rig on the 540 Air case. Returning to do a new build after a long hiatus. Have to say the flexibility of this case from the design and seeing all your work is really making this a lot of fun.

With that said, currently planning on the following components. All LED will be blue, which coordinates with the MB. Going for an air cooled approach to start, so most uncertain about fan configuration, but appreciate any thoughts/suggestions from the club on the rig as a whole.

CPU: i7-4770k 3.5
MB: Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD3H
GPU: EVGA GTX780 Classified w/ ACX
Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 2x8GB
SSD: OCZ Vector 128GB
PSU: Corsair AX860
CPU Cooler: Zalman CNPS9900MAX
Fans: Xigmatek 3x120mm (Front), 3x140mm (Rear and top)
Fan Controller: Sunbeam Rheosmart 6

Last point, I'm planning to put some sort of rubber feet on the closed side panel (PSU side) and set the case on its side, so the "top" fans will actually be on the side, and I'm thinking to set the one toward the front as intake and the one toward the rear as exhaust, maintaining positive air pressure while still having two 140mm fans pulling air straight out of the hottest area.

Thanks for sharing so much of everyone's hard work; I'll be sure to come back with build photos as I get the parts and put it together.


----------



## inedenimadam

I cancelled my order from Amazon (they had not even shipped yet







) for the Air540 and went to MicroCenter and purchased it for 129.99...before the $20.00 rebate. Now I am ever so (almost) patiently awaiting the arrival of my EK kit to get this thing finished.

Does anybody else find the fans to be a tad on the loud side? The one that was installed in the exhaust position in particularly obnoxious and ticks like it is out of balance. Also curious if anybody has done a bottom radiatior where the hotswap is.

Cool looking case, great cable management, plenty of room for rads, and cheap!

Next set of pictures will be---->


----------



## JiminyBillyBob

So is the maximum number of 3.5" HDD really only 2 in this case?


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiminyBillyBob*
> 
> So is the maximum number of 3.5" HDD really only 2 in this case?


Without using 5.25' adapters, yes.
How many do you need?


----------



## jameyscott

Yes, but do you really need more than 2?


----------



## hellr4isEr

Add me to the list.. one of my favorite cases too


----------



## JiminyBillyBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcfoo*
> 
> Without using 5.25' adapters, yes.
> How many do you need?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Yes, but do you really need more than 2?


I'm currently using 5.. But it's mostly just me being silly.. I'd probably just get larger drives so I can get away with using 2 and try to stop being such an awful digital hoarder.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiminyBillyBob*
> 
> I'm currently using 5.. But it's mostly just me being silly.. I'd probably just get larger drives so I can get away with using 2 and try to stop being such an awful digital hoarder.


Silly silly. Seagate is coming out with a 5TB HDD soon. Do you think that would be enough space for you?


----------



## skitz9417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I've got a friend on here with a 3820 that is 5.0GHz stable if you want me to direct you his way. You'd need something better than a d14 to hit that, though


:drool:5.0ghz i bet hes using watercooling ?


----------



## bazzel001

Been stalking this thread for a while now, may as well add my 2c


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazzel001*
> 
> Been stalking this thread for a while now, may as well add my 2c


What desk do you have? I am looking for one and not willing to spend a kidney and testicle.


----------



## selk22

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazzel001*
> 
> Been stalking this thread for a while now, may as well add my 2c






That looks amazing man and good work!

I would personally of used the white rings on the corsair fans for a cleaner look but thats just me









What are your GPU temps and CPU temps under stress?


----------



## bazzel001

Trama09 - Its called the "ryder" its got wheels which are annoying but seems to stay put and works well with the case windows as the cable hole is on the right hand side

http://www.officeworks.com.au/retail/products/Furniture/Desks/Home-Office-Desks/OWRYDER

Selk22 - Thanks for the comment, i was considering the white rings but under the blue light in the case they looked kind of light blue which didnt work that well for what i wanted. CPU is a bannana 3770K at 4.6 runs to about 70c-75c ish under intel burn test, its needs higher volts to be stable hence its not that good. The gpu's i havent seen about about 42 and there is only 1c difference between the 2 of them, both lightnings are running full vrm's on the LN2 bios as well.


----------



## Ddreder

Hey guys im havin a tough time find this info but maybe one of you guys might know off the top of your heads. Can the carbide fit a noctua NH-D14 in it? I really want this case but if i cant fit my cooler in there im kinda screwed lol. Thanks for any help guys!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ddreder*
> 
> Hey guys im havin a tough time find this info but maybe one of you guys might know off the top of your heads. Can the carbide fit a noctua dh-14 in it? I really want this case but if i cant fit my cooler in there im kinda screwed lol. Thanks for any help guys!


Should have looked a few posts back.







Yes, it will fit.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ddreder*
> 
> Hey guys im havin a tough time find this info but maybe one of you guys might know off the top of your heads. Can the carbide fit a noctua NH-D14 in it? I really want this case but if i cant fit my cooler in there im kinda screwed lol. Thanks for any help guys!


Absolute it will! There's about 2-3cm of clearance.


----------



## Tacoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ddreder*
> 
> Hey guys im havin a tough time find this info but maybe one of you guys might know off the top of your heads. Can the carbide fit a noctua NH-D14 in it? I really want this case but if i cant fit my cooler in there im kinda screwed lol. Thanks for any help guys!


Heres the nh d14 before i started water cooling experience. She'll fit perfectly.


----------



## Ddreder

Cool beans thank you guys so much. I think im gonna pull the trigger and get it. Im kinda tired of carrying around the 60lb beast blackhawk ultra..


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bazzel001*
> 
> Trama09 - Its called the "ryder" its got wheels which are annoying but seems to stay put and works well with the case windows as the cable hole is on the right hand side
> 
> http://www.officeworks.com.au/retail/products/Furniture/Desks/Home-Office-Desks/OWRYDER
> 
> Selk22 - Thanks for the comment, i was considering the white rings but under the blue light in the case they looked kind of light blue which didnt work that well for what i wanted. CPU is a bannana 3770K at 4.6 runs to about 70c-75c ish under intel burn test, its needs higher volts to be stable hence its not that good. The gpu's i havent seen about about 42 and there is only 1c difference between the 2 of them, both lightnings are running full vrm's on the LN2 bios as well.


Awesome bro! Thats excellent on the GPU side of things! Unfortunately most 3770k can just be pretty hot until you De-lid them









Like I said good looking build!


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ddreder*
> 
> Cool beans thank you guys so much. I think im gonna pull the trigger and get it. Im kinda tired of carrying around the 60lb beast blackhawk ultra..


My decked out WCed 540 doesn't seem to weigh much less...


----------



## DaveLT

-disregard-


----------



## jameyscott

I'll update a with a picture by the end of the week. Decided to get some cold cathode red lighting, and my second 780 classy comes in Tuesday! I'll be watercooling soon, too! I just have to get a bunch of my crap that I no longer use sold. As per my wife's request. Guess who is selling some stuff cheap?


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'll update a with a picture by the end of the week. Decided to get some cold cathode red lighting, and my second 780 classy comes in Tuesday! I'll be watercooling soon, too! I just have to get a bunch of my crap that I no longer use sold. As per my wife's request. Guess who is selling some stuff cheap?


What are you throwing out so cheap?


----------



## jvolkman

Sub-minitaure switches fit perfectly in the vent holes on the back of this case. Switches such as http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062503

Now I have a mechanical toggle switch to turn my LED lights on and off.


----------



## Zealon

I really like this case a lot and got to check it out at frys with it fully loaded. I'm going to be getting one soon for my workstation.

I wish there was 545 model that is a little wider for a removable motherboard tray, have the bottom hard drive slots taken out and allow for a 240/280 rad in the bottom, and have a side panel with feet so I can prop the case on its side. I'd definitely pay for a case like that.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Black and Silver 540 Incoming
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00F3ZN55E/ref=s9_simh_gw_p147_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1ANGHCWX5F58VR1GNX4V&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1389517282&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> Black and Silver 540 Incoming
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00F3ZN55E/ref=s9_simh_gw_p147_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1ANGHCWX5F58VR1GNX4V&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1389517282&pf_rd_i=507846


Good find







Not sure If I really like that color style but I can see why people would. I am still hoping for a white edition.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Updated


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zealon*
> 
> I really like this case a lot and got to check it out at frys with it fully loaded. I'm going to be getting one soon for my workstation.
> 
> I wish there was 545 model that is a little wider for a removable motherboard tray, have the bottom hard drive slots taken out and allow for a 240/280 rad in the bottom, and have a side panel with feet so I can prop the case on its side. I'd definitely pay for a case like that.


Something like this has just about everything you are looking for. http://www.techpowerup.com/185187/lian-li-pc-d600-box-type-case-pictured.html
I think you would have to make that side panel with feet (that's a new one) yourself!


----------



## Whoopzass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiminyBillyBob*
> 
> So is the maximum number of 3.5" HDD really only 2 in this case?


You can mount more drives if you feel up for the challenge, you can fit 3-4 drives if you mount them above the PSU, but that also means you need to find another place to mount your SSD.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Something like this has just about everything you are looking for. http://www.techpowerup.com/185187/lian-li-pc-d600-box-type-case-pictured.html
> I think you would have to make that side panel with feet (that's a new one) yourself!


Maybe for some. But that case really dropped the ball on certain aspects
PSU is on the wrong side, the case is too shallow. No top mount on the left side either


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Something like this has just about everything you are looking for. http://www.techpowerup.com/185187/lian-li-pc-d600-box-type-case-pictured.html
> I think you would have to make that side panel with feet (that's a new one) yourself!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe for some. But that case really dropped the ball on certain aspects
> PSU is on the wrong side, the case is too shallow. No top mount on the left side either
Click to expand...

I second that...its not as aesthetically pleasing either. Looks like a tool instead of a work of art.


----------



## WarDad

I just saw this case at Fry's. It looks like the water coolers dream I have been looking for.
Dual 140mm radiators. All or mostly Copper.
Fan Screw stops or tolerable fin damage for slightly too long screws.
The 46mm thick NeXxous should be good enough.
Are Monstas really OK with quiet slow to medium fans?
How thick I can go for the top or front?

Please look over my build wish list.

Case: Corsair Carbide Series Air 540

MoBrd: ASUS Z87-Deluxe mother board

CPU: Haswell i7 4770K

CPU WB: Swiftech Apogee Drive II Pump & CPU Waterblock Combo

GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 770 4GB Dual Classified Hydro Copper 11" (280mm) x 4.376"

RADS 1st choice:
Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper Dual 140mm Radiator is 324x144x46mm,

RADS 2nd choices if it will fit:
Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 324x144x60mm
Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 324 x 144 x 86mm

FANS: Noctura NF-A14 PWM, 140mm x25mm Square, 300 ~ 1500 RPM, In Push or Pull, not both.

GPU loop option with 2nd pump:
Alphacool DC-LT Ceramic 12V DC Pump + Plexi Top + Reservoir - Installed

Misc:
RAM: CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB CMZ8GX3M2A1600C8,
PSU: SILVERSTONE Strider Gold Evolution 1000W


----------



## DaveLT

Those XT45s will fit but the monstas and UT60s will never fit.
And also i suggest you don't use a DC-LT at all but rather have a D5 for the entire loop
Maybe DDC but i'm not sure if it's quiet enough

Anyway there are not-as-good fans as the Noctua out there but they certainly look a hell lot better
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15137/fan-960/Deep_Cool_UF140-X_140mm_x_25mm_Ultra_Silent_PWM_Fan_w_De-Vibration_TPE_Cover_120140mm_Mounting_Hole_Pattern.html


----------



## bond32

1 60mm rad will but not 2. I have a 60mm thick 240 and a 30mm 360, could do push pull on the top but not both.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Those XT45s will fit but the monstas and UT60s will never fit.
> And also i suggest you don't use a DC-LT at all but rather have a D5 for the entire loop
> Maybe DDC but i'm not sure if it's quiet enough
> 
> Anyway there are not-as-good fans as the Noctua out there but they certainly look a hell lot better
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15137/fan-960/Deep_Cool_UF140-X_140mm_x_25mm_Ultra_Silent_PWM_Fan_w_De-Vibration_TPE_Cover_120140mm_Mounting_Hole_Pattern.html


You can't go cheap when it comes to 140MM fans. At least for rads. 140MM static pressure just completely blow. I had to get Noctua A14PWMs for my H110. Nothing else compares. They are super quiet, too. However. When I get my custom loop built, I'm only doing 120MM fans. Much better selection.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> What are you throwing out so cheap?


The 18.5 inch monitor in my sig rig, Red iPhone 4s, and a Unlocked S2 Skyrocket. I'm sure there's more. I just need to go through my drawers.







Those three things should give almost enough cash to get the WC set up. I've got a friend who needs a monitor who owes me a bit of money for work I've done on his computer. He's buying the 18.5 inch monitor for 100 bucks. Not bad considering I got it for free.









Oh, and my second classy will be here tomorrow. Hopefully my lighting will be in shortly after that. Then, I'll be updating with a new picture.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You can't go cheap when it comes to 140MM fans. At least for rads. 140MM static pressure just completely blow. I had to get Noctua A14PWMs for my H110. Nothing else compares. They are super quiet, too. However. When I get my custom loop built, I'm only doing 120MM fans. Much better selection.


What? Those fans have static pressure darn close to the noctuas.

And don't forget : I'm the one who says static pressure is really important


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Those XT45s will fit but the monstas and UT60s will never fit.
> And also i suggest you don't use a DC-LT at all but rather have a D5 for the entire loop
> Maybe DDC but i'm not sure if it's quiet enough
> 
> Anyway there are not-as-good fans as the Noctua out there but they certainly look a hell lot better
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15137/fan-960/Deep_Cool_UF140-X_140mm_x_25mm_Ultra_Silent_PWM_Fan_w_De-Vibration_TPE_Cover_120140mm_Mounting_Hole_Pattern.html


The xt45 do fit but You need to move the front rad down some and drill new holes....

I'm sure u can put both but moving the rad down will give u better clearance for fans


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> What? Those fans have static pressure darn close to the noctuas.
> 
> And don't forget : I'm the one who says static pressure is really important


Static Pressure is a great indicator of a good rad fan. Look at this to get what I mean.

http://martinsliquidlab.org/2013/02/18/why-static-pressure-max-flow-specs-are-poor-measures-of-fan-performance/


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Static Pressure is a great indicator of a good rad fan. Look at this to get what I mean.
> 
> http://martinsliquidlab.org/2013/02/18/why-static-pressure-max-flow-specs-are-poor-measures-of-fan-performance/


If you really think i don't know what i'm talking about :
http://www.overclock.net/t/1394467/daves-el-cheapo-heatsinks-air-cooling-guide
I wrote this thread

Surely being the owner of SO many delta and San Ace fans i know my stuff, right?


----------



## johnnyw

Few pics of my Air 540. Was bit unlucky and right side hotswap was faulty & also had few nasty scratches in window panel, but as usual corsair support was great and will be getting those replaced when they get those to stock.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> If you really think i don't know what i'm talking about :
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1394467/daves-el-cheapo-heatsinks-air-cooling-guide
> I wrote this thread
> 
> Surely being the owner of SO many delta and San Ace fans i know my stuff, right?


\

I wasn't trying to discredit you at all. I was just commenting back to your post about static pressure.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> \
> 
> I wasn't trying to discredit you at all. I was just commenting back to your post about static pressure.


I know very well the UF140 static pressure is very similar to any noctuas out there. I actually have two of the 120mm version and the 140mm version has even higher static pressure


----------



## WarDad

Hey guys, I'm going with the Noctuas 140mm PWM. I have a pair of the 120 PWM and really like them, except for the color. The extra bucks won't hurt me any.

I have commented on a few fans here:

Silverstone FHP141 PWM 140mm x 38mm:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/official-nvidia-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-mod/3250#post_19130213

Excalibur PWM 120mm x 25mm:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/official-nvidia-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-mod/3190#post_19098302

Window Box FAN








http://www.overclock.net/t/1274407/fans-the-most-complete-and-comprehensive-array-of-tests-and-benchmarks/640#post_19906739

A really good fan thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1274407/fans-the-most-complete-and-comprehensive-array-of-tests-and-benchmarks#post_17562684


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> \
> 
> I wasn't trying to discredit you at all. I was just commenting back to your post about static pressure.
> 
> 
> 
> I know very well the UF140 static pressure is very similar to any noctuas out there. I actually have two of the 120mm version and the 140mm version has even higher static pressure
Click to expand...

you seem to know a fair bit about fans, although the topic you linked to a couple posts ago suffers from the same problems as many posts here do right now, and most all of the content has been removed from the first post.

Two questions:
The Corsair Fans that came with the Air540...no oil cavity to refill...came out of the box grinding... know a fix?
What is your opinion of this fan and what would be an equal pairing for a push pull on a 360 to keep from buying 6 fans?EK-Silent


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I know very well the UF140 static pressure is very similar to any noctuas out there. I actually have two of the 120mm version and the 140mm version has even higher static pressure


Higher static pressure on the 140 vs the 120? That's freaking unheard of.

Oh, and Pics!


----------



## lakopipo

Question, im sleeving my cables fans and all that stuff, and i sleeved on of my sp120 fans, and putted pins back in, tested and it didnt spin. IT was a little starting spin at beginning second time but thats it, its not working, 100% sure i put the pins right at the same spot. any tips?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> you seem to know a fair bit about fans, although the topic you linked to a couple posts ago suffers from the same problems as many posts here do right now, and most all of the content has been removed from the first post.
> 
> Two questions:
> The Corsair Fans that came with the Air540...no oil cavity to refill...came out of the box grinding... know a fix?
> What is your opinion of this fan and what would be an equal pairing for a push pull on a 360 to keep from buying 6 fans?EK-Silent


I have just fixed my thread

Those corsair fans grinding out of the box? ... Sadly there aren't any fixes for them. Nor do i say they should be used because they're crap versions of the AF140 and those fans are easily defeated by filters ...

That EK fan is essentially the same OEM as CM stock fan so in other words .... Garbage.
You might step up to gentle typhoons or a Deepcool UF120 but depends on the radiators you use to avoid buying 6 fans. 60mm 8-9fpi radiators would avoid the need but that extra bank of fans does improve temps. Maybe.
I am such a mad man to want to put 6 San Ace 9G1212Hs on my upcoming Magicool 360 EX







(Or even 4 AFB1212SHs on a upcoming 240 EX)


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Can i join in dis club ? I Switched from my Switch 810 ( see what i did there ) as it was tooooo tall for me, but this is just about right.

Ive not long finished putting in some new fans and cables







Here's a few pics....





Before cable management



After.....not perfect but will suffice for now











Had to use my Nexus 4 for photos as i have no means of moving my camera photos to pc atm


----------



## nakquada

Long time lurker, said I'd post! My air 540 coming tomorrow, hope to transplant my 800D rig into it. We shall see!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> you seem to know a fair bit about fans, although the topic you linked to a couple posts ago suffers from the same problems as many posts here do right now, and most all of the content has been removed from the first post.
> 
> Two questions:
> The Corsair Fans that came with the Air540...no oil cavity to refill...came out of the box grinding... know a fix?
> What is your opinion of this fan and what would be an equal pairing for a push pull on a 360 to keep from buying 6 fans?EK-Silent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just fixed my thread
> 
> 
> Those corsair fans grinding out of the box? ... Sadly there aren't any fixes for them. Nor do i say they should be used because they're crap versions of the AF140 and those fans are easily defeated by filters ...
> 
> That EK fan is essentially the same OEM as CM stock fan so in other words .... Garbage.
> You might step up to gentle typhoons or a Deepcool UF120 but depends on the radiators you use to avoid buying 6 fans. 60mm 8-9fpi radiators would avoid the need but that extra bank of fans does improve temps. Maybe.
> I am such a mad man to want to put 6 San Ace 9G1212Hs on my upcoming Magicool 360 EX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Or even 4 AFB1212SHs on a upcoming 240 EX)
Click to expand...

Yeah, one is mostly ok, one knocks occasionally, and one sounds like the shaft is covered in sandpaper. It GRIIINDS to a halt when I turn off the PC...horrible. I took them out and shoved some three dollar microcenter specials in.

I am going to be using the 60ish mm 360 from EK in the front, so gentle typhoons in push pull? all three of the 120s you mention are within a dollar or two of 20bucks a pop...that's a little rich...I guess I will see how the ones that come with it perform first, if you read the fine print on them they are produced by "GELID", they might be crap...but I think I am too broke from buying this case and the all the watercooling parts. I will just hold off until something goes on sale or my hobby funds replenish a bit.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Can i join in dis club ? I Switched from my Switch 810 ( see what i did there ) as it was tooooo tall for me, but this is just about right.
> 
> Ive not long finished putting in some new fans and cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a few pics....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Question: Why do they call this a spoiler when all it does is hide from me?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before cable management
> 
> 
> 
> After.....not perfect but will suffice for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to use my Nexus 4 for photos as i have no means of moving my camera photos to pc atm


Oooh. I see some black-body Air Penetrators in there, or else I find mine eyes bewitched!









Thanks - T


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Oooh. I see some black-body Air Penetrators in there, or else I find mine eyes bewitched!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T


Close they are Lepa Vortex 120mm and 1 x 140mm


----------



## red_x

Hi, joining the club too.

Here is my 540, I didn't bought a new system I just replaced the case. I had a white Bitfenix Colossus that proved to be too big and too heavy to handle with.

You can see how I managed to install my hard drives above the SSDs.

I don't like to ear the hum and vibration from the bottom panel when the HDDs are in the caddys, so i used the Sharkoon hdd vibe fixer that I had in my previous case.
With this vibe fixer any vibration or tic from the hdd is filtered.



I installed the fan because the hdds were getting a bit hot.



The stock fans were also producing a hum/buzz and I solved that replacing the screws with rubber mounts.
I use a NZXT Sentry mesh fan controller to help keeping the system silent.



At the bottom I installed a "filter" with a bug mesh. My home office is kept clean but just in a week the interior was already with dust. You can see the bright particles enhanced by the flash





clean desk . . . for now


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yeah, one is mostly ok, one knocks occasionally, and one sounds like the shaft is covered in sandpaper. It GRIIINDS to a halt when I turn off the PC...horrible. I took them out and shoved some three dollar microcenter specials in.
> 
> I am going to be using the 60ish mm 360 from EK in the front, so gentle typhoons in push pull? all three of the 120s you mention are within a dollar or two of 20bucks a pop...that's a little rich...I guess I will see how the ones that come with it perform first, if you read the fine print on them they are produced by "GELID", they might be crap...but I think I am too broke from buying this case and the all the watercooling parts. I will just hold off until something goes on sale or my hobby funds replenish a bit.


Sadly you'll have to spend money buying quality fans ... there's no choice.


----------



## strykerr1

hey guys been a long time lurker on this forum built my first real custom rig yesterday with this awesome case! excuse the mess literally just fired it up!


----------



## gdubc

Anyone wanting one of these, they're $119.99 at newegg. Another good deal are the cougar pwm fans that are $6.99 for the shellshocker deal today.


----------



## ikjadoon

Note: one of my three stock fans made a clicking noise around 600RPM. I turned it up to 700RPM (with Gigabyte's wonderful 3-pin fan control) and the clicking is gone!









Also, if your ticket on Corsair hasn't gotten a reply in a few days (note: they don't work on weekends), give them a call. I got connected within 5 minutes and the Corsair rep was awesome...the new USB 3.0 cable/panel extension thing will be here this week. He said it was an updated front panel, but, really, lol, I just needed the USB 3.0 extension. He updated my ticket online before our phone call was over--bro rocks.









~Ibrahim~


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Close they are Lepa Vortex 120mm and 1 x 140mm


ARGH!!!









My eye for proper penetration FAILED ME...










Thanks - T


----------



## tomxlr8

Thought I'll share a pic after a few weeks of use, 100% happy with this case.


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Lol easy mistake to make









I was going to go with AP fans but i found these at half the price and they work very well. If i put my hand at the back case mesh i can feel air passing through nicely, plus my case is nigh on silent. With the rear 140mm mounted there is no longer any need for the rear grill so i get a nice clean path of air running through


----------



## bronzodiriace

Waiting AeroCool X Vision to control the fans.


----------



## Kurio

Just ordered one. Will ofc make with full WC..


----------



## bond32

Those of you who had problems getting the front panel connectors to reach, did you contact corsair for extensions? My new gigabyte board doesn't reach them.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Those of you who had problems getting the front panel connectors to reach, did you contact corsair for extensions? My new gigabyte board doesn't reach them.


Yup. I made a ticket, but they didn't respond for three business days.







So, I called then, and the new front panel should be here this week (7 day total turn-around time).

The 540 Air isn't in their system yet, so just use any other case's part # but just mention you have the 540 Air in the description.

~Ibrahim~


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Yup. I made a ticket, but they didn't respond for three business days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I called then, and the new front panel should be here this week (7 day total turn-around time).
> 
> The 540 Air isn't in their system yet, so just use any other case's part # but just mention you have the 540 Air in the description.
> 
> ~Ibrahim~


Thanks. What number did you use to call? I can't find one...

Edit: nvm found it


----------



## CITIPLAN

Got my rig up and running. Smooth sailing so far, and will post some temp figures tomorrow, hopefully.






Note on the Rheosmart 6: it doesn't fit through the 5.25" openings on the 540, so it sticks out from the front by a couple mm and installation is a real challenge. That said, it works like a dream and helps preserve a bay for an optical drive.


----------



## ervhamzz213

can i join the club??




this was only supposedly a gpu and case change but i broke my previous motherboard.


----------



## Sujeto 1

Anybody could please recommend me excelents fans for this case, since the included are very loud, money no problem but i wish it can be black to match colour case and of course be compatible with out mod. Thank you.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> Anybody could please recommend me excelents fans for this case, since the included are very loud, money no problem but i wish it can be black to match colour case and of course be compatible with out mod. Thank you.


Gentle typhoons or noctuas. The noctuas aren't black but next year they are coming in black.


----------



## strykerr1

Yup gentle typhoons are nice, but I must be mega Def I can't hear the stock ones running over the hum of my psu and video card lol, but then again I built my rig for performance, so sound isn't a issue haha,


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> Yup gentle typhoons are nice, but I must be mega Def I can't hear the stock ones running over the hum of my psu and video card lol, but then again I built my rig for performance, so sound isn't a issue haha,


Ok guys i can wait a bit until noctua launch black fans, i always wanted to test what noctua name means. Another quick question, Corsair H110 is FULLY TOTALLY FULLY compatible with Corsair 540 air in push pull configuration? not need to mod anything ever? Motherboard goin to be a E-ATX and Rams are high size.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> Ok guys i can wait a bit until noctua launch black fans, i always wanted to test what noctua name means. Another quick question, Corsair H110 is FULLY TOTALLY FULLY compatible with Corsair 540 air in push pull configuration? not need to mod anything ever? Motherboard goin to be a E-ATX and Rams are high size.


I can't push pull the h110 because of my motherboards heatsinks. It really just depends on your board. You should be able to push pull a 240mm rad without a problem. Not to mention if money isn't an object but you aren't ready to build a custom loop, the Swiftech h220 is pretty much the best AIO unit you can get.


----------



## xNutella

Hello from Arabia!









I'm waiting for my Corsair Carbide Air 540 along with x6 Corsair fans to replace the standard ones that will come with case + H100i ones

maa build

► Motherboard: Asus Sabertooth Z87
► CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K
► CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i
► Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16Gb (4x4)
► SSD: Samsung Pro 840 256 gb.
► SSD: Samsung Pro 840 512 gb.
► GPU: x2 Sapphire 7970 Ghz Vapor-X (Crossfire)
► PSU: Corsair HX850w

any suggestions on which ring colour would look good with the Sabertooth mobo? or should I just put them on without them (black)?.

ill be back


----------



## jameyscott

I think that the white would look good with it. Maybe the blue.

EDIT: What color ram did you get?


----------



## xNutella

they come with red, blue and white included in the packs







.


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> Hello from Arabia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for my Corsair Carbide Air 540 along with x6 Corsair fans to replace the standard ones that will come with case + H100i ones
> 
> maa build
> 
> ► Motherboard: Asus Sabertooth Z87
> ► CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K
> ► CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i
> ► Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16Gb (4x4)
> ► SSD: Samsung Pro 840 256 gb.
> ► SSD: Samsung Pro 840 512 gb.
> ► GPU: x2 Sapphire 7970 Ghz Vapor-X (Crossfire)
> ► PSU: Corsair HX850w
> 
> any suggestions on which ring colour would look good with the Sabertooth mobo? or should I just put them on without them (black)?.
> 
> ill be back


Is it hot in arabia? here is hot


----------



## xNutella

wish me luck xD. sometimes it goes +50c :/


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> 
> 
> wish me luck xD. sometimes it goes +50c :/


50 Cº for allah! that's hot, i though is hot where i live we have 40 Cº at 12:00 am on summer.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> any suggestions on which ring colour would look good with the Sabertooth mobo? or should I just put them on without them (black)?.


I like white personally


----------



## ervhamzz213

my rig atm!!







i'm going for a custom loop in both gpu and cpu!! not my first time watercooling and the rigid acrylic tubes caught my eyes!!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> 
> 
> my rig atm!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm going for a custom loop in both gpu and cpu!! not my first time watercooling and the rigid acrylic tubes caught my eyes!!


Maybe it's just me, but I think having the ram in black red black red would look better since most of the stuff in your case is like that. Still an amazing build though!


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but I think having the ram in black red black red would look better since most of the stuff in your case is like that. Still an amazing build though!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but I think having the ram in black red black red would look better since most of the stuff in your case is like that. Still an amazing build though!


thank you sir! yeah probably changing the ram pattern when w/c stuff arrives!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Gentle typhoons or noctuas. The noctuas aren't black but next year they are coming in black.


Proof pls. You're the only one remotely happy about them manufacturing them in black and they're still stupidly overpriced fans


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Proof pls. You're the only one remotely happy about them manufacturing them in black and they're still stupidly overpriced fans



shown at computex!


----------



## ds84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> 
> shown at computex!


That looks nice, though why the rubber edges are still brown.... Makes the whole thing look like chocolate pie...


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> any suggestions on which ring colour would look good with the Sabertooth mobo? or should I just put them on without them (black)?.


You could paint them as well.


----------



## Kurio

Sign me in!!!


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> You could paint them as well.


Yeah, I am sure it'll be a lot easier paint those rubber corners than the fan body itself. I have 8 beige/ brown noctuas, but will upgrade to the black ones in a heart beat. The fans are that good.


----------



## iARDAs

Hey folks.

Could this case easily fit an Asus Sabertooth Z77, Corsair H100, 2 GTX Titans, 1 Soundcard, 2 HDDs and 2SSDs?

How great is the air cooling on this case? Should I expect better temps than my Cosmos 2?


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey folks.
> 
> Could this case easily fit an Asus Sabertooth Z77, Corsair H100, 2 GTX Titans, 1 Soundcard, 2 HDDs and 2SSDs?
> 
> How great is the air cooling on this case? Should I expect better temps than my Cosmos 2?


That Asus mobo is ATX size so.. sure!
The titan is the same lenght as my 770 so that´s another positive.
The case has 8 PCI expansion slots and 2xtitan + sound card = 5..








I have an H100i installed on my case so.. yes!
It has two 3.5" drive bays on te motherboard side and 4 2.5" ssd cages on the PSU side so you won´t have any problems with that hardware.

I don´t know about the temps on that case by it seems more air restrictive than the Air 540 so if you are using the same fans you should get at least the same cooling performance on this case.


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey folks.
> 
> Could this case easily fit an Asus Sabertooth Z77, Corsair H100, 2 GTX Titans, 1 Soundcard, 2 HDDs and 2SSDs?
> 
> How great is the air cooling on this case? Should I expect better temps than my Cosmos 2?


could possibly fit!!







i dont know about sli but my stock palit gtx 770 jetstream gives me 51*C on 100% load 30% fan profile on the gpu and auto on the case fans.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> That Asus mobo is ATX size so.. sure!
> The titan is the same lenght as my 770 so that´s another positive.
> The case has 8 PCI expansion slots and 2xtitan + sound card = 5..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an H100i installed on my case so.. yes!
> It has two 3.5" drive bays on te motherboard side and 4 2.5" ssd cages on the PSU side so you won´t have any problems with that hardware.
> 
> I don´t know about the temps on that case by it seems more air restrictive than the Air 540 so if you are using the same fans you should get at least the same cooling performance on this case.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> could possibly fit!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know about sli but my stock palit gtx 770 jetstream gives me 51*C on 100% load 30% fan profile on the gpu and auto on the case fans.


Thank you guys so much. The case looks compact and wonderful. I also ADORE my Cosmos 2 case but its huge and I can only place it at one spot in my room where the airflow is not too gret. If I get this case I can put it above my desk instead of below and can get better airflow. I am seriously considering getting this or Cooler Master haf xb.

I am an all air guy and perhaps a case like this where the fans diretly pumps air to the GPU might benefit the GPU.

I just put my Cosmos 2 on sale. If I can sell it I will probably go for the Corsair Air 540 over Haf XB. Time will tell 

Oh last but not least, I hope the cables do not become a cluster. Cable management is one of the main reasons I prefer Full or Ultra Tower cases.

+rep guys.


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> Hello from Arabia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for my Corsair Carbide Air 540 along with x6 Corsair fans to replace the standard ones that will come with case + H100i ones
> 
> maa build
> 
> ► Motherboard: Asus Sabertooth Z87
> ► CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K
> ► CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i
> ► Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16Gb (4x4)
> ► SSD: Samsung Pro 840 256 gb.
> ► SSD: Samsung Pro 840 512 gb.
> ► GPU: x2 Sapphire 7970 Ghz Vapor-X (Crossfire)
> ► PSU: Corsair HX850w
> 
> any suggestions on which ring colour would look good with the Sabertooth mobo? or should I just put them on without them (black)?.
> 
> ill be back


depending on your clour scheme.


white rings here.

red rings here.


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thank you guys so much. The case looks compact and wonderful. I also ADORE my Cosmos 2 case but its huge and I can only place it at one spot in my room where the airflow is not too gret. If I get this case I can put it above my desk instead of below and can get better airflow. I am seriously considering getting this or Cooler Master haf xb.
> 
> I am an all air guy and perhaps a case like this where the fans diretly pumps air to the GPU might benefit the GPU.
> 
> I just put my Cosmos 2 on sale. If I can sell it I will probably go for the Corsair Air 540 over Haf XB. Time will tell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh last but not least, I hope the cables do not become a cluster. Cable management is one of the main reasons I prefer Full or Ultra Tower cases.
> 
> +rep guys.


I bought the Cooler Master Haf XB to compare it with the 540 and.. I didn´t liked it at all, it takes too much foot print and it doesn´t offer as much cooling, space for cable management and it gets really hard to fit a modular PSU on that case. The 540 isn´t the perfect case but I preffer it a lot over the Haf XB; you won´t have any problems with the PSu even if you use a 200mm fully modular one, you have plenty of room for cable management and.. the most important thing.. on the Haf XB you need to take apart the whole system in order to change the PSU or any other component in the lower chamber, while in the 540... well, take a look at my review on my signature, but there are not tight spots on this case, everything fits nice in place, it doesn´t really matter in which order you put them in place.


----------



## Kurio

Air 540 is perfect for the price would I like to say...


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> I bought the Cooler Master Haf XB to compare it with the 540 and.. I didn´t liked it at all, it takes too much foot print and it doesn´t offer as much cooling, space for cable management and it gets really hard to fit a modular PSU on that case. The 540 isn´t the perfect case but I preffer it a lot over the Haf XB; you won´t have any problems with the PSu even if you use a 200mm fully modular one, you have plenty of room for cable management and.. the most important thing.. on the Haf XB you need to take apart the whole system in order to change the PSU or any other component in the lower chamber, while in the 540... well, take a look at my review on my signature, but there are not tight spots on this case, everything fits nice in place, it doesn´t really matter in which order you put them in place.


Hmmm Ok than I think I will go for the Air 540. I found a buyer for my Cosmos 2. And I think I can order a 540 today and get it by Monday latest. If lucky Saturday.

I am truly hoping that it is a great case.

So these are the equipments I will have in total.

1-) Currently 1 GTX Titan but will add a 2nd one later.

2-) 2 HDDs

3-) 2 SSDs

4-) H100. Right now I have it with 2 fans but I can go upto 4 fans if I can. But my Asus Sabertooth might not allow it.

5-) 1 DVDRW

6-) Fan Controller if I need it.

7-) Sound Card.

Do you guys believe that this little case can handle it just fine? With good airflow and good temperatures?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hmmm Ok than I think I will go for the Air 540. I found a buyer for my Cosmos 2. And I think I can order a 540 today and get it by Monday latest. If lucky Saturday.
> 
> I am truly hoping that it is a great case.
> 
> So these are the equipments I will have in total.
> 
> 1-) Currently 1 GTX Titan but will add a 2nd one later.
> 
> 2-) 2 HDDs
> 
> 3-) 2 SSDs
> 
> 4-) H100. Right now I have it with 2 fans but I can go upto 4 fans if I can. But my Asus Sabertooth might not allow it.
> 
> 5-) 1 DVDRW
> 
> 6-) Fan Controller if I need it.
> 
> 7-) Sound Card.
> 
> Do you guys believe that this little case can handle it just fine? With good airflow and good temperatures?


Yes! Join the club!









This case is abslolutely amazing. I just benchmarked my two classys at 1228 on the core and didn't get above 60C on either card.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Yes! Join the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This case is abslolutely amazing. I just benchmarked my two classys at 1228 on the core and didn't get above 60C on either card.


Yeah I am placing an order now 

Do you have 3 fans in the case or 5?

I wonder if I should also order 2 more fans with the case.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Yes! Join the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This case is abslolutely amazing. I just benchmarked my two classys at 1228 on the core and didn't get above 60C on either card.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I am placing an order now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have 3 fans in the case or 5?
> 
> I wonder if I should also order 2 more fans with the case.
Click to expand...

Don't plan on using the included fans...they are garbage.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Don't plan on using the included fans...they are garbage.


Hmmm. Are they garbage in terms of cooling? or are they garbage because of terrible noise?


----------



## Kurio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hmmm. Are they garbage in terms of cooling? or are they garbage because of terrible noise?


The sound man............... Sounds like a vibrating dildo 24/7


----------



## iARDAs

Also I am reading few user reviews at newegg.com and raised few questions

1-) Lack of dust filers on some part. Does the case become a dust magnet after a while?

2-) A user said because of DVDRW spot, it is impossible to route cables from the motherboard. Is that true?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurio*
> 
> The sound man............... Sounds like a vibrating dildo 24/7


Hahaha. Lol...

Hmmm I better get some 140mm fans as well. I like things quiet.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hmmm. Are they garbage in terms of cooling? or are they garbage because of terrible noise?
> 
> 
> 
> The sound man............... Sounds like a vibrating dildo 24/7
Click to expand...

A vibrating dildo inside of sandpaper shaft!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hahaha. Lol...
> 
> Hmmm I better get some 140mm fans as well. I like things quiet.


Id suggest at least getting 2 120mm static pressure for the front. Going through a filter = restriction.

As far your concern for the dvd drive I have no clue what they are talking about, I had no problems with my dvd drive.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yeah I am placing an order now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have 3 fans in the case or 5?
> 
> I wonder if I should also order 2 more fans with the case.


I have 6 chassis fans. 3 x 120mm and 3 x 140mm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hmmm. Are they garbage in terms of cooling? or are they garbage because of terrible noise?


They're garbage in both.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Also I am reading few user reviews at newegg.com and raised few questions
> 
> 1-) Lack of dust filers on some part. Does the case become a dust magnet after a while?
> 
> 2-) A user said because of DVDRW spot, it is impossible to route cables from the motherboard. Is that true?


You only really need one filter, on the front. I have the 3 x 120mm intake, and the other 3 x 140mm exhaust.

I heard the front panel cable might be short. You can contact Corsair, and they'll probably send you a new front panel with longer cables. But I use extensions.


----------



## MaN227

no personal experience with the stock fans, as the first thing I did was remove them.

with that said, it seems to be a majority consensus that they are "too" loud. don't recall reading all that many posts in this thread that talked about actual performance (I know there were some, so don't start posting what about this post or that post) .

which leads me to question why corsair did not include better fans with this case? even if they did an up charge for their better fans. I'm no business man but my guess is a LOT of folks would "buy into such a plan, pricing scheme" even if its just saving a buck or two on each of the better fans.

on a different matter I was shocked when I seen the posting of the silver 540 avail at amazon and its not even on the corsair page.

I'd be willing to bet a dollar to a doughnut in a poll that more folks would want white, blue or red BEFORE they would chose silver.

I get to thinking about it and I'd be willing to say , I bet this case would look pretty good with just about any color one could choose (leaving the grilled portion BLACK) purple, blue, red, yellow, hell even pink if thats your thing. actually a bit surprised so few have posted photos of painted cases, seen more painted grill mesh than cases.

I LOVE my air540 and bet most that have it love it, yes its not perfect but really nice. I also bet many (like me) really like how it looks so clean on the window side and can be a hot mess on the backside and don't care about it lol .

last thing, any word or the arrival of the new front panels with the longer i.o. cables? or extension cables available?


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> depending on your clour scheme.
> 
> 
> white rings here.
> 
> red rings here.


What RAM is that on the purple lit case?


----------



## ChrisB17

WIP. Need tubing and some compression fittings before I can get it all together.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> I LOVE my air540 and bet most that have it love it, yes its not perfect but really nice. I also bet many (like me) really like how it looks so clean on the window side and can be a hot mess on the backside and don't care about it lol .


That is my sentiment exactly. The shell and design are amazing, but all of the "fluff" that comes with it is junk.


----------



## baconbriefs

Hey guys, I have been lurking here and over at the HAF XB thread because I am planning to replace my Bitfenix Prodigy. I am leaning towards getting this over the XB at the moment. Would the front panel header cables and SATA cables of the hotswap bays be long enough to reach those cable holes at the top? I plan to temporarily put my mITX board in this but I'm worried the the cables won't reach the ports of my motherboard which are located above the CPU socket. My board is the Gigabyte Z77n WIFI, btw.

TIA!


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> What RAM is that on the purple lit case?


corsair dominator platinum 16gb 2400mhz 4x4gb


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> corsair dominator platinum 16gb 2400mhz 4x4gb


Thanks! its much appreciated!


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> Thanks! its much appreciated!


since i lack budget, i paint and wrap my stuff to match the colour scheme!


----------



## Sparda09

Right, im actually getting ready to do a mild rebuild of my 500R, im currently looking into a color scheme (black n yellow maybe) and was thinking of painting my ram heatsinks and what not(still looking into it) but these build threads and galleries are full of inspiration!


----------



## xNutella

soon! ..


----------



## Kornyj

http://www.overclock.net/t/1424333/build-log-corsair-carbide-air-540

my build


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> 
> shown at computex!


That they will *make* them. I'm sure i'm not the only one who goes "Oh." when i saw it. From awful looking to very bland looking overpriced useless fans. Seriously, everyone's taken a liking to the opinion that noctuas are the best "Buy NF-F12 this there"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> no personal experience with the stock fans, as the first thing I did was remove them.


Problem is the fans are not loud by themselves but rather the QC is so awful with them that most of them come out clattering like a beaten-up boxer engine

And also, corsair has cut many corners ... for obvious reasons







(and i bet it's not in a good way either)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> I have 6 chassis fans. 3 x 120mm and 3 x 140mm
> They're garbage in both.
> You only really need one filter, on the front. I have the 3 x 120mm intake, and the other 3 x 140mm exhaust.
> 
> I heard the front panel cable might be short. You can contact Corsair, and they'll probably send you a new front panel with longer cables. But I use extensions.


That's going to invite dust you know. Those dust filter'd 120mms up front is going to deliver less airflow than those 3 140mms which have essentially no restriction

Really for air cooling for above all you need is a 140mm running 5V up top in INTAKE. Don't get that wrong. INTAKE. Get a demciflex and stick it to the top
The rear fan thus should be run at whatever you prefer as are the front fans then shall the HDD cages not be a object of worry of dust migration at all


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> That's going to invite dust you know. Those dust filter'd 120mms up front is going to deliver less airflow than those 3 140mms which have essentially no restriction
> 
> Really for air cooling for above all you need is a 140mm running 5V up top in INTAKE. Don't get that wrong. INTAKE. Get a demciflex and stick it to the top
> The rear fan thus should be run at whatever you prefer as are the front fans then shall the HDD cages not be a object of worry of dust migration at all


Unless those 120s havent been moving any air at all, it hasn't been too dusty. A few specs here and there, nothing that doesn't seem too far out of the ordinary. With 25c ambient, temps stay around 28-30c idle, and 50-60 under load. I have been looking at other fans though.

Thinking about COUGAR CF-V12HP and CFV14H. Really just looking for something to react to my UV cathodes and provide same or better air flow.


----------



## WaXmAn

Open a ticket with Corsair Support. I opened a ticket and they sent me a new I/O plate with the new revised longer usb 3.0 USB cable. Works much better now!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> no personal experience with the stock fans, as the first thing I did was remove them.
> 
> with that said, it seems to be a majority consensus that they are "too" loud. don't recall reading all that many posts in this thread that talked about actual performance (I know there were some, so don't start posting what about this post or that post) .
> 
> which leads me to question why corsair did not include better fans with this case? even if they did an up charge for their better fans. I'm no business man but my guess is a LOT of folks would "buy into such a plan, pricing scheme" even if its just saving a buck or two on each of the better fans.
> 
> on a different matter I was shocked when I seen the posting of the silver 540 avail at amazon and its not even on the corsair page.
> 
> I'd be willing to bet a dollar to a doughnut in a poll that more folks would want white, blue or red BEFORE they would chose silver.
> 
> I get to thinking about it and I'd be willing to say , I bet this case would look pretty good with just about any color one could choose (leaving the grilled portion BLACK) purple, blue, red, yellow, hell even pink if thats your thing. actually a bit surprised so few have posted photos of painted cases, seen more painted grill mesh than cases.
> 
> I LOVE my air540 and bet most that have it love it, yes its not perfect but really nice. I also bet many (like me) really like how it looks so clean on the window side and can be a hot mess on the backside and don't care about it lol .
> 
> last thing, any word or the arrival of the new front panels with the longer i.o. cables? or extension cables available?


----------



## xNutella

Do you guys love the quality of the case?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> Do you guys love the quality of the case?


For the price? Absolutely. I'd rather them have a higher priced full aluminum version though.


----------



## xNutella

indeed it's one affordable case. I was checking the previous pages and saw a comment where someone got a scratched window of his new 540.
the same thing happened to a guy from here, but because he loves the case he ordered a new one lol. Corsair needs to be more careful with the windows :/.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> indeed it's one affordable case. I was checking the previous pages and saw a comment where someone got a scratched window of his new 540.
> the same thing happened to a guy from here, but because he loves the case he ordered a new one lol. Corsair needs to be more careful with the windows :/.


Not necessarily Corsair's fault. UPS is a mother.... Corsair will send you a free replacement if you send a picture of the damage.


----------



## xNutella

wow that's one great customer service!. he bought it from Amazon thou. he contacted amazon and they said no problem, but you need to ship the case back, so he went to ups and the guy over there told him it will cost you 1000$







. not worth it.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> wow that's one great customer service!. he bought it from Amazon thou. he contacted amazon and they said no problem, but you need to ship the case back, so he went to ups and the guy over there told him it will cost you 1000$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . not worth it.


Doesn't matter where it was bought.







As long as it is in warranty from the purchase date it is fine. The case is only a few months old so it would have been covered. And amazon didn't cover the shipping cost? I sent back two 770s and a dead mobo at no cost to me.


----------



## lakopipo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> 
> 
> soon! ..


i love seeing pictures like these. so sexy!


----------



## xNutella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Doesn't matter where it was bought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as it is in warranty from the purchase date it is fine. The case is only a few months old so it would have been covered. And amazon didn't cover the shipping cost? I sent back two 770s and a dead mobo at no cost to me.


nope


----------



## xNutella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lakopipo*
> 
> i love seeing pictures like these. so sexy!


Thanks







. all that in the 540 so soon







.


----------



## MaN227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Open a ticket with Corsair Support. I opened a ticket and they sent me a new I/O plate with the new revised longer usb 3.0 USB cable. Works much better now!


I guess i will have to, I assumed since I dealt with them already over other issues and was told when they come in one would be mailed to me, that all I had to do was wait till they showed up in stock , but after you saying that , its now apparent such is NOT the case.

the squeaky wheel gets the grease , comes to mind in this instance.

is this "opening a ticket " done over the phone? perhaps they have a support forum I need to post in ? no clue as my prior issues were handled by the awesome Mr George, no claims , tickets or any such hoop jumping needed.

uv reactive and cougar fans in another case build I used black light and the orange cougars, the look of them under black light perhaps is NOT what you imagine them to be. result was rather dulled out, soft looking if that makes sense, perhaps thinking of "shades of orange" from pastel to vibrant , lets say the cougar orange is a 6 on scale that goes to 10 and under black light they reduce to a 2 or 3. just MEH all the way round really. lol not sure if that makes sense, just trying to help. the cougars are NOT uv reactive.

Peace


----------



## DaveLT

^ Just a tip for you,
Anything yellow is naturally UV reactive. I had some yellow stuff near my blue LEDs which contains a LOT of UV and they all turned out very vibrant


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> uv reactive and cougar fans in another case build I used black light and the orange cougars, the look of them under black light perhaps is NOT what you imagine them to be. result was rather dulled out, soft looking if that makes sense, perhaps thinking of "shades of orange" from pastel to vibrant , lets say the cougar orange is a 6 on scale that goes to 10 and under black light they reduce to a 2 or 3. just MEH all the way round really. lol not sure if that makes sense, just trying to help. the cougars are NOT uv reactive.
> 
> Peace


Thanks! That makes sense. I am glad I check this site like 25 times a day or else I would never have known you replied to me,..... haha

What good fans out there are reactive?


----------



## iARDAs

Hey guys

I am ordering the case in 30 minutes so I can get it by tomorrow.

One very quick question.

Can the front support 3 120mm fans?

Also is the rear fan possible with 120mm?

AND if I get 120mm SP 120fans that are quiet edition will it be good?


----------



## sobi1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> I am ordering the case in 30 minutes so I can get it by tomorrow.
> 
> One very quick question.
> 
> Can the front support 3 120mm fans? *Yes it supports*
> 
> Also is the rear fan possible with 120mm? *Yes it supports*
> 
> AND if I get 120mm SP 120fans that are quiet edition will it be good? *it depends on what you want from the fans.. in my 540 i have 3x 120 be quiet shadow wings in front and 1x 140 mm be quiet silent wings 2*


----------



## DiceAir

Is it worth upgrading from my sniper to this case. specs =

i5-2500k @ 4.2GHz
Thermalright silver arrow
gtx 570 twin frozr 3 sli
sound blaster z
MSI z77a-g45 Thunderbolt
2xHDD and 1x SSD

My Graphics cards are running a bit hot due to the top one not getting enough air.The top card can run up to 92C and like I said nothing wrong with the card just that my sound card is blocking the 1 fan. I have my Sound card sitting between the 2 graphics cards so if i buy this case I might be able to move it to underneath the bottom card.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Is it worth upgrading from my sniper to this case. specs =
> 
> i5-2500k @ 4.2GHz
> Thermalright silver arrow
> gtx 570 twin frozr 3 sli
> sound blaster z
> MSI z77a-g45 Thunderbolt
> 2xHDD and 1x SSD
> 
> My Graphics cards are running a bit hot due to the top one not getting enough air.The top card can run up to 92C and like I said nothing wrong with the card just that my sound card is blocking the 1 fan. I have my Sound card sitting between the 2 graphics cards so if i buy this case I might be able to move it to underneath the bottom card.


It will not solve your problem as they aren't blower cards. It's always been said to go for reference cooler cards for best temps in SLI/CF


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> It will not solve your problem as they aren't blower cards. It's always been said to go for reference cooler cards for best temps in SLI/CF


But my temps was like 75C max at full loa without the sound card


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> But my temps was like 75C max at full loa without the sound card


Fan speed? Again, unless your board has a 2 slot spacing between cards (mine has 1) you're not fine.


----------



## iARDAs

Hey guys.

Thanks for all the help in the last 2 days about Corsair Air F540.

I was about to purchase it today but the buyer for my Cosmos II bailed out at the last minute. I really do not want to buy the case before selling the Cosmos II.

I will probably join the club later.

@ sobi1984, thanks for the answer.


----------



## bronzodiriace

is the PHANTEKS PH-F140TS 140mm compatible with the corsair 540?

I want to use five of them controlled via rheobus (Lamptron Touch).

Any opinion about this fan?


----------



## strykerr1

so i have to admit i love this case, after my build and a week going by i have zero regrets i always browse the case forums and there is nothing like this case out there its awesome and the fact i could mod without a sweat makes it better. one gripe i do have is the cable management in the back is very tight with a longer psu and using the top rubber cable holes is a PITA since its so close to the 5.25. other than that this case sure can hold alot for a mid tower! even with my lighting ! funny story too i ran into a guy at radio shack when i was looking for a voltage reducer and he had one too lol


----------



## strykerr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bronzodiriace*
> 
> is the PHANTEKS PH-F140TS 140mm compatible with the corsair 540?
> 
> I want to use five of them controlled via rheobus (Lamptron Touch).
> 
> Any opinion about this fan?


they should i wouldn't see why they would not. you should be able to fit 1 in the rear 2 in the front and two on top, not 100% sure about the two on top but it looks like the holes line up for 2 i have my cooling tubes running through there.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> I am ordering the case in 30 minutes so I can get it by tomorrow.
> 
> One very quick question.
> 
> Can the front support 3 120mm fans?
> 
> Also is the rear fan possible with 120mm?
> 
> AND if I get 120mm SP 120fans that are quiet edition will it be good?


I have that exact setup upfront. They do really well.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> they should i wouldn't see why they would not. you should be able to fit 1 in the rear 2 in the front and two on top, not 100% sure about the two on top but it looks like the holes line up for 2 i have my cooling tubes running through there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bronzodiriace*
> 
> is the PHANTEKS PH-F140TS 140mm compatible with the corsair 540?
> 
> I want to use five of them controlled via rheobus (Lamptron Touch).
> 
> Any opinion about this fan?


The top does fit two 140s, no problem.


----------



## MaN227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Thanks! That makes sense. I am glad I check this site like 25 times a day or else I would never have known you replied to me,..... haha
> 
> What good fans out there are reactive?


sorry I can't answer that for you but I know yate loon makes some well recieved uv reactive fans, where fan body and fan blades are both uv reactive.

cant recall who said this about all yellow color being uv reactive makes zero since to me, just cause something is a certain color ( any color) it does NOT mean its uv reactive. without too much technical jargon about wavelength reactions, color specturms and the like. for something to be uv reactive it always has photochromic pigments within the material, be it solid ( plastic) or liquid (paint) . just because a color looks different under black light does mean it is uv reactive. when anything is uv reactive it will appear to have a sort of glow or brightness about it.

and back to the cougar ORANGE fans they look rather MEH< BLAH under black light, I've never seen one yellow cougar fan ever btw


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> sorry I can't answer that for you but I know yate loon makes some well recieved uv reactive fans, where fan body and fan blades are both uv reactive.
> 
> cant recall who said this about all yellow color being uv reactive makes zero since to me, just cause something is a certain color ( any color) it does NOT mean its uv reactive. without too much technical jargon about wavelength reactions, color specturms and the like. for something to be uv reactive it always has photochromic pigments within the material, be it solid ( plastic) or liquid (paint) . just because a color looks different under black light does mean it is uv reactive. when anything is uv reactive it will appear to have a sort of glow or brightness about it.
> 
> and back to the cougar ORANGE fans they look rather MEH< BLAH under black light, I've never seen one yellow cougar fan ever btw


You lost me, when i said UV reactive it does HAVE a GLOW around them. As if i haven't worked enough with UV-reactive materials ... they're part and parcel of what I do.
And yes there are ADDA yellow fans that happen to be UV reactive even if isn't meant to do so


----------



## johnnyw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> indeed it's one affordable case. I was checking the previous pages and saw a comment where someone got a scratched window of his new 540.
> the same thing happened to a guy from here, but because he loves the case he ordered a new one lol. Corsair needs to be more careful with the windows :/.


My 540 had awful scratches in window too out of box, but corsair support was great as usua and will send me new windwos panel when they get those to stock.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Fan speed? Again, unless your board has a 2 slot spacing between cards (mine has 1) you're not fine.


I have 2 slots between the cards


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> I have 2 slots between the cards


You will be fine. It runs hot probably because it's kepler. No idea why but the temps i've been seeing with kepler are high. As long you don't go over 80C you're golden but for now try a 120mm exhausting your cards to the side of your case (if you do have a hole) and see if temps improve, if it does then don't bother with the 540.
The 540 will not improve your situation since it isn't a blower card and it doesn't have a side panel fan hole (what i mean probably is they don't have a side panel option for one that has a fan hole)


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> You will be fine. It runs hot probably because it's kepler. No idea why but the temps i've been seeing with kepler are high. As long you don't go over 80C you're golden but for now try a 120mm exhausting your cards to the side of your case (if you do have a hole) and see if temps improve, if it does then don't bother with the 540.
> The 540 will not improve your situation since it isn't a blower card and it doesn't have a side panel fan hole (what i mean probably is they don't have a side panel option for one that has a fan hole)


Kepler is fine up to 95C. GPU boost 2.0 however only runs up to 80C before it starts throttling.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> You will be fine. It runs hot probably because it's kepler. No idea why but the temps i've been seeing with kepler are high. As long you don't go over 80C you're golden but for now try a 120mm exhausting your cards to the side of your case (if you do have a hole) and see if temps improve, if it does then don't bother with the 540.
> The 540 will not improve your situation since it isn't a blower card and it doesn't have a side panel fan hole (what i mean probably is they don't have a side panel option for one that has a fan hole)


I tried exhaust with 200mm fan but i think 120mm fan will give me more directed airflow to the cards. I will try swapping the fan around to see if it works


----------



## Kurio

I had problem with my sidewindow aswell... Hope they will send me a new one... Here is my build....



Ugh.. This sidewindow get dust and prints easy...


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> I tried exhaust with 200mm fan but i think 120mm fan will give me more directed airflow to the cards. I will try swapping the fan around to see if it works


Do not use it as a intake, use it as a exhaust.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Do not use it as a intake, use it as a exhaust.


Tried as exhaust and my temp is about the same. nothing changed. This is my setup now.

intake = front and bottom
exhaust = top, back, side


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Tried as exhaust and my temp is about the same. nothing changed. This is my setup now.
> 
> intake = front and bottom
> exhaust = top, back, side


Swap the top to intake.


----------



## nakquada

Here's a pic of my Air 540



And here's my build log:

Project Red Build Log

This case was great fun to work with!


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Swap the top to intake.


Why explain please. Heat rises so should be exhaust


----------



## Kurio

Meh idk what to say about Air 540. Sure it's a great case, but....... DEM PLASTIC


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurio*
> 
> Meh idk what to say about Air 540. Sure it's a great case, but....... DEM PLASTIC


Find another case that is full aluminum at the air 540 price point. I've said it in an earlier post. This is one of the absolute best cases at it's price point. However, I would have rather spent more money and gotten a slightly larger version and full aluminum. basically my ideal case would be a full aluminum Air 540 based on the 900D design.


----------



## Kurio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Find another case that is full aluminum at the air 540 price point. I've said it in an earlier post. This is one of the absolute best cases at it's price point. However, I would have rather spent more money and gotten a slightly larger version and full aluminum. basically my ideal case would be a full aluminum Air 540 based on the 900D design.


Meh. Well atleast it's cool lookin.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Why explain please. Heat rises so should be exhaust


http://www.overclock.net/t/1394467/daves-el-cheapo-heatsinks-air-cooling-guide

TL;DR when fans are involved heat doesn't rise.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1394467/daves-el-cheapo-heatsinks-air-cooling-guide
> 
> TL;DR when fans are involved heat doesn't rise.


This. When you are forcing air into something you don't need to follow the law of heat rising.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1394467/daves-el-cheapo-heatsinks-air-cooling-guide
> 
> TL;DR when fans are involved heat doesn't rise.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## strykerr1

I'm running the top one 140mm as a intake and rear as an intake and two 140mm in the front as and exhaust for my rad, waiting to order 3 Bgears fans for some serious airflow


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> I'm running the top one 140mm as a intake and rear as an intake and two 140mm in the front as and exhaust for my rad, waiting to order 3 Bgears fans for some serious airflow


I've heard the bgears move some air, I've also heard their quality isn't the most fantastic thing in the world. That's something to consider.


----------



## Kurio

Just buy AF140's. Nice looking and nice performance.


----------



## Darkmanure

What's a perfect item to cover up the hole under the HDD bay?|


----------



## jameyscott

Another hdd.


----------



## Darkmanure

Haha even with an HDD there is a hole under it.

I don't mind the plastic much since I hardly touch or look at it.


----------



## strykerr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I've heard the bgears move some air, I've also heard their quality isn't the most fantastic thing in the world. That's something to consider.


I researched it and the plastic clip comes off and caused loose fans I am also going to order two 140mm Bgears so I basically have a wind tunnel going thru my pc do I need it? Nope but will I do it haha definitely, mostly because I have a theory with being able to cool my chipset effectively with the top and rear fans and then using the front three to suck it out and also cool my gpu area and effectively making a push pull with my radiator even though I have a 2 inch offset between them.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkmanure*
> 
> Haha even with an HDD there is a hole under it.
> 
> I don't mind the plastic much since I hardly touch or look at it.


Put a foam filter in there, you won't see the hole anymore







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> I researched it and the plastic clip comes off and caused loose fans I am also going to order two 140mm Bgears so I basically have a wind tunnel going thru my pc do I need it? Nope but will I do it haha definitely, mostly because I have a theory with being able to cool my chipset effectively with the top and rear fans and then using the front three to suck it out and also cool my gpu area and effectively making a push pull with my radiator even though I have a 2 inch offset between them.


Hold on ... It's not a wind tunnel








And no you shouldn't set the front fans as exhaust. That's idiotic


----------



## LunaP

Curious as I'm still reading through the thread, is this case big enough to sport up to 4x SLI? I'm mainly aiming @ 3 ultimately thus far along w/ the RIVE BE. Appreciate any input.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Curious as I'm still reading through the thread, is this case big enough to sport up to 4x SLI? I'm mainly aiming @ 3 ultimately thus far along w/ the RIVE BE. Appreciate any input.


Yes it can. It has 8 PCI-E ports in the back.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> I have that exact setup upfront. They do really well.


hi bro what is that cooler you use to cool the gpu?


----------



## strykerr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Put a foam filter in there, you won't see the hole anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hold on ... It's not a wind tunnel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no you shouldn't set the front fans as exhaust. That's idiotic


the ways i have my radiator is set up its the best way as far as airflow direction. less resistance and also the best flow path for air against the chipset and gpu i have smoke tested several configurations and that was the best as far as flow is considered. the top intake blows cold air down on top of the board coolers going parallel with them and also parallel with my ram , witch is the best cooling due to increased airflow because of less resistance. Then the rear pushes that hot air as it hits the gpu and forces it out the front. The rear fan also forces any hot air coming off the gpu and radiant heat away from the chipset and with the two front ( for now till i get my 3 bgears) 140mm take that air and send it out the front. They also pull that heat from the ship set and radiat heat from the Gpu away from eachother. also with this setup it pulls air thru the bottom holes and cool my HDD and gives my gpu cooler air from outside the case with less effort. and last but not least my radiator is offset so all this air freely flows outside and also sets up a type of push pull with my radiator , not pushing enough cfm to do it at 100% efficiency atm but my 3 b gears will. is this the most 100% efficient way? nope but for what i was working with this is 100% the best way to route the air thru my case. and keeps it nice and cool.


----------



## xNutella

if I replaced the H100i standard fans with Corsair SP performance edition fans will I notice a difference?. less noise better cooling?. the same thing goes with the intake fans and the exhaust fan on the 540. I ordered 3 AF120mm quite edition fans to replace the two 140mm that comes with the case and one AF140mm to replace well the 140mm lol. I have a feeling that I should have bought 3 fans of the performance edition as an intake since I will be running 2-way crossfire.


----------



## strykerr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> if I replaced the H100i standard fans with Corsair SP performance edition fans will I notice a difference?. less noise better cooling?. the same thing goes with the intake fans and the exhaust fan on the 540. I ordered 3 AF120mm quite edition fans to replace the two 140mm that comes with the case and one AF140mm to replace well the 140mm lol. I have a feeling that I should have bought 3 fans of the performance edition as an intake since I will be running 2-way crossfire.


I'm not and expert, but I can give suggestions. Depending on the static pressure rating vs your old fans rating for you radiator I assume you may see a small increase. Nothing earth shattering. And the three 120mm should move more air effectively than the two 140mm unless the combined cfm from the 140mm is greater than the 120mm fans you got.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkmanure*
> 
> What's a perfect item to cover up the hole under the HDD bay?|


----------



## Darkmanure

Hahaha duct tape it is then.


----------



## Kurio

I am getting slowly cancer by this AF140L's. Holy **** for a sound..............


----------



## Kurio

I am getting slowly cancer by this AF140L's. Holy **** for a sound..............


----------



## CyBorg807

Got my case a couple days ago and just swapped my parts over tonight, kinda late so I took a couple pictures with my cellphone will post better ones sometime soon.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Got my case a couple days ago and just swapped my parts over tonight, kinda late so I took a couple pictures with my cellphone will post better ones sometime soon.


Nice. Those two babies need water


----------



## Jubijub

Hello folks,

I'm seriously considering this case as well, because it's a Corsair, and because the look is awesome.

Based on reviews, it seems the default fans could be a little more quiet, so I'm considering replacing them.

I would like to put :
INTAKE (front) :
2 x 140mm

EXTRACT (rear) :
1x 140 (it will be in front of my Noctua NH-U12P with a push/pull configuration)

Extract (tp) :
2x140

I suppose the rear one, beeing closer to the heat, as to extract a little more air

Note : I don't watercool, I don't put LED (the windowed side will be facing the wall), and I favour mainly silence (I will OC very moderately).
PWM would be nice, so I will let my mobo manage the fans

I'm a big noctua fan, but I'm open to other brands...


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> Hello folks,
> 
> I'm seriously considering this case as well, because it's a Corsair, and because the look is awesome.
> 
> Based on reviews, it seems the default fans could be a little more quiet, so I'm considering replacing them.
> 
> I would like to put :
> INTAKE (front) :
> 2 x 140mm
> 
> EXTRACT (rear) :
> 1x 140 (it will be in front of my Noctua NH-U12P with a push/pull configuration)
> 
> Extract (tp) :
> 2x140
> 
> I suppose the rear one, beeing closer to the heat, as to extract a little more air
> 
> Note : I don't watercool, I don't put LED (the windowed side will be facing the wall), and I favour mainly silence (I will OC very moderately).
> PWM would be nice, so I will let my mobo manage the fans
> 
> I'm a big noctua fan, but I'm open to other brands...


The supplied fans are junk, end of story. Don't buy this case based on the "fluff" that comes with it, buy it because it looks cool and cable management is a breeze. You have the right idea to replace the fans, and noctura is a more than acceptable name brand when it comes to fans. They are pricey, but they just don't make junk anything. I know you said you don't watercool, but if you ever decided to, there is a metric ton of room for components in this thing, and you will have the room.


----------



## jameyscott

That is negative pressure which will draw more dust in. I would suggest 3 120MM fans up front and the top back and back fan as exhaust with the top front fan as intake with a fan filter. I'd draw a diagram, but I'm lazy. XD


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> That is negative pressure which will draw more dust in. I would suggest 3 120MM fans up front and the top back and back fan as exhaust with the top front fan as intake with a fan filter. I'd draw a diagram, but I'm lazy. XD


This


----------



## bronzodiriace

the 5.25 system was a nightmare


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Yes it can. It has 8 PCI-E ports in the back.


Awesome thanks I'm down to This and the cosmos II having issues with switching from a Tower to Cube, both look smexy! My gut is telling me to go w/ this though , as this seems to be MORE of a beast for water cooling vice the Cosmos II. Please correct me if I'm wrong. My main intent is to get a system to support the best of both worlds depending on my final choice whether to go WC or not.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Awesome thanks I'm down to This and the cosmos II having issues with switching from a Tower to Cube, both look smexy! My gut is telling me to go w/ this though , as this seems to be MORE of a beast for water cooling vice the Cosmos II. Please correct me if I'm wrong. My main intent is to get a system to support the best of both worlds depending on my final choice whether to go WC or not.


This thing is absolutely fantastic for both. It supports a 360mm, 240mm, and a 120/140mm rad without modifcations. Also, because it's so open it is really easy to get really good airflow.


----------



## strykerr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Awesome thanks I'm down to This and the cosmos II having issues with switching from a Tower to Cube, both look smexy! My gut is telling me to go w/ this though , as this seems to be MORE of a beast for water cooling vice the Cosmos II. Please correct me if I'm wrong. My main intent is to get a system to support the best of both worlds depending on my final choice whether to go WC or not.


I can't speak for the cosmos but I can speak for this case, as far as options for cooling, your pretty much limted by your imagination I mean I packed a 780 lightning and a radiator in this this then decided to switch it up. But if I wanted to I could easily put another radiator up on top and one on the rear. As far as air cooling nothing beats this thing hands down I mean you can literally run any cooler you want and still have room in fact I bet that your ram will be the only hindering factor when it comes to air cooling. The bad... Always a bad haha the HDD are odd but the work and are different. To me there placement is cool because you don't ever see that type, the bad is you need to make a filter. I some cheese cloth works wonders. Or whatever material you want. Second bad thing well to me. Is the lack of bays my ressy is a bay mounted type and takes up both. So i have no cd or fan controller. Other than that this case is unique and basically the best case I've seen in a while as far as design. Once this case catches on everyone will have one.


----------



## LunaP

Holy crap I failed to notice the lack of Drive bays for 5 1/4" LOL thanks for pointing that out. I rarely use mine but a Fan controller would be nice, any recommended setups for such or Would I need to move up to a CaseLabs if needed? I believe the counterpart to this via CaseLabs is the Mercury S5??


----------



## strykerr1

You can fit a fan controller and a cd or whatever else you might need I just happened to have a ressy that used the bays instead of mounting in the case, so if you need more that two fan controllers or a combination of different things then I guess that would be a negative aspect for you. My question is how many accessories are you planning on running in those bays?


----------



## strykerr1

Just checked out the s5..i mean great case that's a lot of coin for a case haha and yes it seems very similar to this case but I'm not sure how the cable management would be compared to the 540 witch I mean bar none is the best cable management for the price. If I know case labs you have a **** ton of options as far as custom setups. And if you truly want to make a custom case and spend the coin for it then I would suggest the s5.if price and performance is your goal then the 540d is in the top spot.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> Just checked out the s5..i mean great case that's a lot of coin for a case haha and yes it seems very similar to this case but I'm not sure how the cable management would be compared to the 540 witch I mean bar none is the best cable management for the price. If I know case labs you have a **** ton of options as far as custom setups. And if you truly want to make a custom case and spend the coin for it then I would suggest the s5.if price and performance is your goal then the 540d is in the top spot.


Price isn't really an issue at this point, since if I go water cooling its a definite I'll be spending alot, as the GPU blocks alone would run me around 500$ + as they're pretty expensive ( cost of a low end card LOL ) I find the look of the corsair much sexier though. If you're saying I can add devices them I think I'd be fine w/ the Corsair. I'm currently sporting a BD-RW and a BD/DVD-RW drive ( for copying and or music/learning software/my japanese games I purchase often ) though I don't use them as often, but I WOULD like to have access to one for BluRay reasons. If I'm able to at least fit 1 optical drive + a Fan controller ( any reason why I would need 2??? ) that SHOULD be about it though I've seen some incredible sexy digital displays people install on their rigs that do way more than fan control along w/ smexy spectrums on them.

Internal Wise I'd be looking @ up to Tri SLI + a DAC. I currently have a PCI-E Wireless for my 802.11A/C 1750 (I love the speed and I'm just 1 room away from my router (big house + family ) while I'll eventually be running CAT 6a around the house, I appeared to have covered my wall jack with my manga shelf, so I'm still looking for the exact area ( to lazy to remove everything would take hours ) so I can just cut a small hole and run a cable.

Everything else would be space for Fans as I'd love to get the best possible airflow. I currently have 2x 2TB drivers (may install a 3rd) and 2x SSD's may get 1 more.

If I do purchase this what would be the best recommendations for Fans ( silent types Top quality ofc ) and any foam covers etc ( or do they need to be custom made ) ?

Appreciate any input, and Caselabs deters me mainly due to their way of ordering vs descriptive I'm unsure with some of the drop down options etc.


----------



## Jubijub

Thanks for your reply.

Question : won't 3x120 be more noisy than 2x 140 ?

Also, where can I found fan filters ? any particular brand to recommend ? (I suppose it has to be optimized to block dust while not blocking airflow or generating noise when the air goes through...)

I guess it's also a bit counter intuitive to put top as intake, considering hot air goes up....but I guess you have tests backing up your suggestion so I trust you


----------



## DaveLT

Front intake with back exhaust and top exhaust is still negative pressure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Question : won't 3x120 be more noisy than 2x 140 ?
> 
> Also, where can I found fan filters ? any particular brand to recommend ? (I suppose it has to be optimized to block dust while not blocking airflow or generating noise when the air goes through...)
> 
> I guess it's also a bit counter intuitive to put top as intake, considering hot air goes up....but I guess you have tests backing up your suggestion so I trust you


http://www.overclock.net/t/1394467/daves-el-cheapo-heatsinks-air-cooling-guide
READ.

Also if you going to put fan filters below don't be stupid


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Question : won't 3x120 be more noisy than 2x 140 ?
> 
> Also, where can I found fan filters ? any particular brand to recommend ? (I suppose it has to be optimized to block dust while not blocking airflow or generating noise when the air goes through...)
> 
> I guess it's also a bit counter intuitive to put top as intake, considering hot air goes up....but I guess you have tests backing up your suggestion so I trust you


Silly, silly. Hot air rises doesn't apply to forced intake.







Depends on the 120mm fans you get and your noise tolerance. 140MM fans can technically be quieter because they can run at a lower speed and maintain the same amount of CFM, However, you will most likely find fans with poor static pressure and you are going through a filter, so more static pressure is needed.

As far as fan filters, any one will do, just read some reviews and make sure it isn't too restrictive.


----------



## Leethal

What would be good fans to replace the stock ones?

could i run three 120mm Intake fans in the front? a 140mm exhaust in the back and a H100 on top for my CPU?

how are the SP120 fans? i like the look,


----------



## strykerr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Price isn't really an issue at this point, since if I go water cooling its a definite I'll be spending alot, as the GPU blocks alone would run me around 500$ + as they're pretty expensive ( cost of a low end card LOL ) I find the look of the corsair much sexier though. If you're saying I can add devices them I think I'd be fine w/ the Corsair. I'm currently sporting a BD-RW and a BD/DVD-RW drive ( for copying and or music/learning software/my japanese games I purchase often ) though I don't use them as often, but I WOULD like to have access to one for BluRay reasons. If I'm able to at least fit 1 optical drive + a Fan controller ( any reason why I would need 2??? ) that SHOULD be about it though I've seen some incredible sexy digital displays people install on their rigs that do way more than fan control along w/ smexy spectrums on them.
> 
> Internal Wise I'd be looking @ up to Tri SLI + a DAC. I currently have a PCI-E Wireless for my 802.11A/C 1750 (I love the speed and I'm just 1 room away from my router (big house + family ) while I'll eventually be running CAT 6a around the house, I appeared to have covered my wall jack with my manga shelf, so I'm still looking for the exact area ( to lazy to remove everything would take hours ) so I can just cut a small hole and run a cable.
> 
> Everything else would be space for Fans as I'd love to get the best possible airflow. I currently have 2x 2TB drivers (may install a 3rd) and 2x SSD's may get 1 more.
> 
> If I do purchase this what would be the best recommendations for Fans ( silent types Top quality ofc ) and any foam covers etc ( or do they need to be custom made ) ?
> 
> Appreciate any input, and Caselabs deters me mainly due to their way of ordering vs descriptive I'm unsure with some of the drop down options etc.


you will have plenty of room for one Blue ray and one fan controller, some people like to run two fan controllers or use a dual bay controller etc etc but one cd drive and fan controller fits. and were are you buying your GPU blocks? are you out of the US because thats alot of cash most blocks are 200 ish that i have seen. As far as PCI slots it has 8 but with my crosshair v- z the top one is useless and my lighting takes up the next two down if that makes sense. i could fit one more lighting without water blocks in this case and on my board. with water blocks it looks pretty close to the HDD mounting area for tri sli and a DAC ( digital audio controller correct? or do u mean air card?) my safe guess would say you can very well mount 3 sli card with blocks but getting that DAC on the bottom or middle ( depending on your board is cutting it close. now if i removed my HDD i could see it fitting very easy. and you can only mount 2 5.25 HDD on the bottom as you seen of you can make a custom mount in the rear. and you have plenty of room for SSD.

I cant help with fan selection lol. the way i designed my comp is for performance and not sound so i need high cfm fans. i am ordering 3 b gears and two cougars. performance and sound really don't go hand in hand when your trying to get that extra 1%. so if you want some high cfm decent sounding fans i can suggest a ton haha. the case comes with a filter for the front and mesh for the top ( no filter just mesh like modders mesh) and no filter for the rear. bgears makes 140mm/120mm fan filters you just need longer mounting screws to use them. i dont run filters due to the fact i want that extra 1% and don't mind dusting my comp off once a week.


----------



## Valgaur

So fella's and Ladies hows it goin?

Been creeping this case for a while now and have decided to do a build in it but I have major plans for it so it'll be a while I am trying to figure out if I can use 60T the 60mm thick rads in the front and top in push only. Any ideas? these would be 360 and 240 rads btw


----------



## strykerr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> What would be good fans to replace the stock ones?
> 
> could i run three 120mm Intake fans in the front? a 140mm exhaust in the back and a H100 on top for my CPU?
> 
> how are the SP120 fans? i like the look,


depends on how much noise you can handle to be honest you have to choose between performance or sound. you can run three 120mm up front and you can run a 140mm or 120mm in the rear and yes your h100 will fit on top you can even push pull AFAIK or you can mount the rad on the outside of the case on top and guarantee have a push pull config i heard nothing but good things about the sp120s they are great fans for radiators not the best but for noise per CFM very good.


----------



## Leethal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> depends on how much noise you can handle to be honest you have to choose between performance or sound. you can run three 120mm up front and you can run a 140mm or 120mm in the rear and yes your h100 will fit on top you can even push pull AFAIK or you can mount the rad on the outside of the case on top and guarantee have a push pull config i heard nothing but good things about the sp120s they are great fans for radiators not the best but for noise per CFM very good.


Thanks, i'll run the SP120s for the H100 radiator, what fans do you suggest for the three 120mm fans in the front and the rear 140mm?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> you will have plenty of room for one Blue ray and one fan controller, some people like to run two fan controllers or use a dual bay controller etc etc but one cd drive and fan controller fits. and were are you buying your GPU blocks? are you out of the US because thats alot of cash most blocks are 200 ish that i have seen. As far as PCI slots it has 8 but with my crosshair v- z the top one is useless and my lighting takes up the next two down if that makes sense. i could fit one more lighting without water blocks in this case and on my board. with water blocks it looks pretty close to the HDD mounting area for tri sli and a DAC ( digital audio controller correct? or do u mean air card?) my safe guess would say you can very well mount 3 sli card with blocks but getting that DAC on the bottom or middle ( depending on your board is cutting it close. now if i removed my HDD i could see it fitting very easy. and you can only mount 2 5.25 HDD on the bottom as you seen of you can make a custom mount in the rear. and you have plenty of room for SSD.
> 
> I cant help with fan selection lol. the way i designed my comp is for performance and not sound so i need high cfm fans. i am ordering 3 b gears and two cougars. performance and sound really don't go hand in hand when your trying to get that extra 1%. so if you want some high cfm decent sounding fans i can suggest a ton haha. the case comes with a filter for the front and mesh for the top ( no filter just mesh like modders mesh) and no filter for the rear. bgears makes 140mm/120mm fan filters you just need longer mounting screws to use them. i dont run filters due to the fact i want that extra 1% and don't mind dusting my comp off once a week.


No no thats fine, I'm VERY open to suggestions, as I'm still new at the airflow feng shui of things. If you're not hearing your fans over Music, and you're getting better temps due to the high end louder fans, then by all means please recommend. As for the pricing of the GPU blocks I meant 500$ for 3 of them. I'm looking @ the XSPC Blocks for the titans unless you know of better.

As far as HDD's go Then yeah I have 2x 3.5" and 2x 2.5" currently and may put in more. Haven't decided yet,m but I'm sure there's plenty of space on the other side to mount them as well right? Also I'm reading up that the case is mostly plastic vs Aluminum, how does that fair against the higher end units such as CaseLabs m8 / S5 ? Sorry for so many questions I just realized how crazy making decisions can be without having a case as a foundation.


----------



## strykerr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> Thanks, i'll run the SP120s for the H100 radiator, what fans do you suggest for the three 120mm fans in the front and the rear 140mm?


honestly for looks you might as well get the 140mm version of those fans and get 3 more for the front, they flow well and if your not going to be trying to go that extra 10% they will look great in the case.


----------



## strykerr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> No no thats fine, I'm VERY open to suggestions, as I'm still new at the airflow feng shui of things. If you're not hearing your fans over Music, and you're getting better temps due to the high end louder fans, then by all means please recommend. As for the pricing of the GPU blocks I meant 500$ for 3 of them. I'm looking @ the XSPC Blocks for the titans unless you know of better.
> 
> As far as HDD's go Then yeah I have 2x 3.5" and 2x 2.5" currently and may put in more. Haven't decided yet,m but I'm sure there's plenty of space on the other side to mount them as well right? Also I'm reading up that the case is mostly plastic vs Aluminum, how does that fair against the higher end units such as CaseLabs m8 / S5 ? Sorry for so many questions I just realized how crazy making decisions can be without having a case as a foundation.


i use a smoker to test airflow through my case it really gives you a visual of whats going on with the air in your case and dead spots etc im no expert im still learning alot everyday. XSPC blocks are awesome







i have one cooling my cpu as we speak, im just waiting for the lighting blocks to come out. Ah i guess i missed your HDD size then yes you will be able to run tri sli because the bottom mounts are for 5.25 and there are like 6 slots i believe in the back on a rack that comes with the case ( i took mine off so i don't remember the exact amount but its more than 5 haha) and there is a fair amount of room in the back for cables and reservoirs and all kinds of crap to be honest because its just empty space, the only thing there are your drive bays and psu the rest of it is open space with nothing in the way so you can mount stuff all over on top on the grill on the side on the back plate i mean your imagination is the limit. i never seen a case labs m8 s5 in real life but they look similar in design im just not to sure on how things mount in there and cable management etc so i don't want to lie to you about anything haha.


----------



## Leethal

I thought the SP fans were only good for radiators and not case fans


----------



## strykerr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> I thought the SP fans were only good for radiators and not case fans


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181040

these right? i mean they are fantastic for radiators and a little overkill as far as static pressure goes ( unless your running a foam filter then i would imagine they would work better than a fan with less sp ) but there cfm and DB is normal and on par and you can have a theme for your fans they make a quite edition that does 35 ish cfm and still keep the theme.


----------



## LunaP

Appreciate all the input, I think at this point I'm sold unless there's ANY reason someone can give me to push up to a CaseLabs (money aside)

Also as far as Foam goes, do you purchase it or do you custom make it from purchases, I'd love to know for noise reduction etc. Appreciate any additional input.


----------



## Leethal

I purchased this custom magnetic fan filter for my 540.

http://www.demcifilter.com/p0431/Corsair-Air-540-Dust-Filter-Kit.aspx


----------



## Leethal

This is what i plan on running.


----------



## CyBorg807

couple more pictures i took this morning of the new case, pretty happy with temps and general look of it.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> you will have plenty of room for one Blue ray and one fan controller, some people like to run two fan controllers or use a dual bay controller etc etc but one cd drive and fan controller fits. and were are you buying your GPU blocks? are you out of the US because thats alot of cash most blocks are 200 ish that i have seen. As far as PCI slots it has 8 but with my crosshair v- z the top one is useless and my lighting takes up the next two down if that makes sense. i could fit one more lighting without water blocks in this case and on my board. with water blocks it looks pretty close to the HDD mounting area for tri sli and a DAC ( digital audio controller correct? or do u mean air card?) my safe guess would say you can very well mount 3 sli card with blocks but getting that DAC on the bottom or middle ( depending on your board is cutting it close. now if i removed my HDD i could see it fitting very easy. and you can only mount 2 5.25 HDD on the bottom as you seen of you can make a custom mount in the rear. and you have plenty of room for SSD.
> 
> I cant help with fan selection lol. the way i designed my comp is for performance and not sound so i need high cfm fans. i am ordering 3 b gears and two cougars. performance and sound really don't go hand in hand when your trying to get that extra 1%. so if you want some high cfm decent sounding fans i can suggest a ton haha. the case comes with a filter for the front and mesh for the top ( no filter just mesh like modders mesh) and no filter for the rear. bgears makes 140mm/120mm fan filters you just need longer mounting screws to use them. i dont run filters due to the fact i want that extra 1% and don't mind dusting my comp off once a week.


I don't consider Bgears fans as high CFM. Just overrated.

Otherwise i notice those Bgears filters are often highly just OEM filters, i have 3 of those. Bought them for 20 cents each and i can say ... Just get the aluminium ones. You know, the ones with aluminium nets. Or Silverstone fan filters or DemCiflex filters
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> depends on how much noise you can handle to be honest you have to choose between performance or sound. you can run three 120mm up front and you can run a 140mm or 120mm in the rear and yes your h100 will fit on top you can even push pull AFAIK or you can mount the rad on the outside of the case on top and guarantee have a push pull config i heard nothing but good things about the sp120s they are great fans for radiators not the best but for noise per CFM very good.


How good is their noise per CFM when even my most basic deltas in my rig have better noise per CFM? (it has equal static pressure)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> No no thats fine, I'm VERY open to suggestions, as I'm still new at the airflow feng shui of things. If you're not hearing your fans over Music, and you're getting better temps due to the high end louder fans, then by all means please recommend. As for the pricing of the GPU blocks I meant 500$ for 3 of them. I'm looking @ the XSPC Blocks for the titans unless you know of better.
> 
> As far as HDD's go Then yeah I have 2x 3.5" and 2x 2.5" currently and may put in more. Haven't decided yet,m but I'm sure there's plenty of space on the other side to mount them as well right? Also I'm reading up that the case is mostly plastic vs Aluminum, how does that fair against the higher end units such as CaseLabs m8 / S5 ? Sorry for so many questions I just realized how crazy making decisions can be without having a case as a foundation.


Mostly plastic? Lol? It's STEEL. Aside from the front panel
Aluminium is easily stained with finger oil and a M8 is so much more pricier but that's what you get, very high quality
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> honestly for looks you might as well get the 140mm version of those fans and get 3 more for the front, they flow well and if your not going to be trying to go that extra 10% they will look great in the case.


Did you read that he is using a H100?
And no, AF140s just collapse under any sort of filters.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> I thought the SP fans were only good for radiators and not case fans


Nope. SP fans are good for EVERYTHING. The so-called "airflow fans" are IMO good for nothing. Had a AF120 tested it and then sold it instantly. Couldn't feel any air being pushed in my HAF 912
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181040
> 
> these right? i mean they are fantastic for radiators and a little overkill as far as static pressure goes ( unless your running a foam filter then i would imagine they would work better than a fan with less sp ) but there cfm and DB is normal and on par and you can have a theme for your fans they make a quite edition that does 35 ish cfm and still keep the theme.


Isn't it PWM?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> This is what i plan on running.


If you bought filters you might as well run a rear SP120 as INTAKE. If you are using a H100 set it as exhaust top


----------



## LunaP

Alright im at my hardware store looking at all the cases wanted to verify as I didnt adk about the 900d as it looks huge as far as airflow though u would all recommend the 540 corsair right ?

That aside what fans are u running in that photo I would love to grab some good ones and a better closed loop for starters while im here.

If you could recommend brand name and model + size and where they would go id greatly appreciate it, price isnt an issue I wanna get whatever u guys recommend.

Sorry for my grammar typing using my phone hope to hear back from u all !

Ps if they have lights on them even better ! (Not required though)


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Alright im at my hardware store looking at all the cases wanted to verify as I didnt adk about the 900d as it looks huge as far as airflow though u would all recommend the 540 corsair right ?
> 
> That aside what fans are u running in that photo I would love to grab some good ones and a better closed loop for starters while im here.
> 
> If you could recommend brand name and model + size and where they would go id greatly appreciate it, price isnt an issue I wanna get whatever u guys recommend.
> 
> Sorry for my grammar typing using my phone hope to hear back from u all !
> 
> Ps if they have lights on them even better ! (Not required though)


If you are looking for an absolute monster of a case as far as keeping things cool, just go online and look at caselabs and cases if that style

Out of the two that you said, if money isn't an issue, I'd say 900d if you are water cooling and the 540 if you are sticking with air.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> If you are looking for an absolute monster of a case as far as keeping things cool, just go online and look at caselabs and cases if that style
> 
> Out of the two that you said, if money isn't an issue, I'd say 900d if you are water cooling and the 540 if you are sticking with air.


Oh I was told this case is a beast for both worlds as I was still undecided and would slowly build up my wc setup.

I just put the 540 in my cart along qith 2x 2packs of corsair sp120 hp editons.

While I do like that the 900D had more bays it just looks odd to me. I think itll be either this or a caselabs ill try the 540 for now.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> So fella's and Ladies hows it goin?
> 
> Been creeping this case for a while now and have decided to do a build in it but I have major plans for it so it'll be a while I am trying to figure out if I can use 60T the 60mm thick rads in the front and top in push only. Any ideas? these would be 360 and 240 rads btw


cough cough


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> cough cough


Depends on your mobos vrm heatsinks and how long your gfx card is. Look through some of the pages someone posted the inside dimensions with a picture.


----------



## strykerr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I don't consider Bgears fans as high CFM. Just overrated.
> 
> Otherwise i notice those Bgears filters are often highly just OEM filters, i have 3 of those. Bought them for 20 cents each and i can say ... Just get the aluminium ones. You know, the ones with aluminium nets. Or Silverstone fan filters or DemCiflex filters
> How good is their noise per CFM when even my most basic deltas in my rig have better noise per CFM? (it has equal static pressure)
> Mostly plastic? Lol? It's STEEL. Aside from the front panel
> Aluminium is easily stained with finger oil and a M8 is so much more pricier but that's what you get, very high quality
> Did you read that he is using a H100?
> And no, AF140s just collapse under any sort of filters.
> Nope. SP fans are good for EVERYTHING. The so-called "airflow fans" are IMO good for nothing. Had a AF120 tested it and then sold it instantly. Couldn't feel any air being pushed in my HAF 912
> Isn't it PWM?
> If you bought filters you might as well run a rear SP120 as INTAKE. If you are using a H100 set it as exhaust top


i have deltas 3 of the high rpm 120s and lol they are extreme im downgrading to b gears because they are a little more tolerable, the only deltas i can find are 56 db and higher. yes ill lose all 600+ cfm but i would at least like to hear myself think haha , bgears are 100+ cfm for a 120mm and lower than 40 DB is pretty good in my book. i don't need static pressure for my build the way i set it up was for maximum airflow for both the case and my radiator with only having to use 3 of the XSCP fans that came with the kit for pull. so far its working like magic. i also read hes using a h100 and thats why i agreed he should use the sp's and he can also use the sps for the 3 front intake and a 140mm for the rear...and keep a theme. also the fact they have high SP will mean they can "push" better through the front of the case overall increasing airflow. Using the rear as a intake has an advantage and disadvantage. You will be able to increase case pressure with more airflow and being the SP has higher SP with further increase case pressure forcing it out thru the bottom and the top ( radiators ) but since radiator has fans on it that slight increase wont increase airflow through the radiator and create a slower movement of air near the center of the case.. now if he used a high cfm fan for the exhaust it would actually be a good setup so a push pull would be optimal. the bad is the heat if not used in a push pull will have a head at the chipset and the top of the GPU causing temps to rise, also that being said any air being forced out will also have to go over the HDD and to the bottom of the gpu were the intake is. this is ALL VERY SMALL percentages and overall any setup you do will most likely work in fact it will work but i like to chase down those 1% just for fun. in fact i wont be happy till i have all three bgears up front running as my exhaust but until i order them thursday and install them when i get back from work my 140mm out of some old PSU's work pretty good.


----------



## Leethal

Decided to skip the H100i and keep my Hyper 212 for now.

So not using a Watercooling radiator and having fan filters all around is this the way to go?:

The Fan Filters: http://www.demcifilter.com/p0431/Corsair-Air-540-Dust-Filter-Kit.aspx

Three SP120s in the front as intake

Two SP140s on the top as exhaust

One SP140 in the rear, should it be intake or exhaust?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> So fella's and Ladies hows it goin?
> 
> Been creeping this case for a while now and have decided to do a build in it but I have major plans for it so it'll be a while I am trying to figure out if I can use 60T the 60mm thick rads in the front and top in push only. Any ideas? these would be 360 and 240 rads btw
> 
> 
> 
> cough cough
Click to expand...

I have a 60mm ek 360 up front. You could put a 240 up top too, but you will have to use 90degree elbows right off the rad or flip it and loose the hdd bay. I've seen someone else here that has a monsta installed in the front too..I don't know what issues he had, but the EK 60 360 does fit in push/pull with a little planning.

I haven't taken pics, but if you need pictures or if you want me to pull out the yard stick let me know. Ill help anyway I can.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> Decided to skip the H100i and keep my Hyper 212 for now.
> 
> So not using a Watercooling radiator and having fan filters all around is this the way to go?:
> 
> The Fan Filters: http://www.demcifilter.com/p0431/Corsair-Air-540-Dust-Filter-Kit.aspx
> 
> Three SP120s in the front as intake
> 
> Two SP140s on the top as exhaust
> 
> One SP140 in the rear, should it be intake or exhaust?
> 
> I was thinking exhaust like in my picture.


There's no need to filter the exhaust outlets. So there is no need to buy those filters. Because this case already comes with a front one.


----------



## strykerr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> cough cough


don't quote me but i believe you can not use a 240 on top unless you invert your 360 to have the fitting on the bottom and only run 2 fans on the 360, i cant remember were for the life of me i saw a build of a 540 were a guy encountered that problem, it was a few weeks ago when i was researching this case. i know a 180 and a 360 will work and a 360 ( depending on your gpu) will only work with a pull with the fans mounted outside the case and the mesh removed , but you can put the grill back in place. if you have a reference card you might be able to to run a push i don't know because, i don't have lengths etc.


----------



## strykerr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> couple more pictures i took this morning of the new case, pretty happy with temps and general look of it.


looks good


----------



## Leethal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> There's no need to filter the exhaust outlets. So there is no need to buy those filters. Because this case already comes with a front one.


I see people complaining about not having dust filters. Wouldnt i get a ton of dust without them? like when the fans are off and dust falls in?..


----------



## strykerr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Alright im at my hardware store looking at all the cases wanted to verify as I didnt adk about the 900d as it looks huge as far as airflow though u would all recommend the 540 corsair right ?
> 
> That aside what fans are u running in that photo I would love to grab some good ones and a better closed loop for starters while im here.
> 
> If you could recommend brand name and model + size and where they would go id greatly appreciate it, price isnt an issue I wanna get whatever u guys recommend.
> 
> Sorry for my grammar typing using my phone hope to hear back from u all !
> 
> Ps if they have lights on them even better ! (Not required though)


how scared are you trying to build a loop? there are good kits for $100 more with bigger radiators to support more in the future, and i promise you its very easy to put together.


----------



## strykerr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> I see people complaining about not having dust filters. Wouldnt i get a ton of dust without them? like when the fans are off and dust falls in?..


all depends on your airflow i suppose i don't use any..and i have no dust lol and if i get dust im one air can away and like 45 seconds of work to get the dust off, i think they are mainly concerned about the bottom as the GPU suction can draw dust from the floor up into the case thats why i run a higher case pressure and lined my airflow up to eliminate that problem.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> There's no need to filter the exhaust outlets. So there is no need to buy those filters. Because this case already comes with a front one.
> 
> 
> 
> I see people complaining about not having dust filters. Wouldnt i get a ton of dust without them? like when the fans are off and dust falls in?..
Click to expand...

I would not worry about it unless you are using the top as an intake. The front as an intake + positive pressure keeps it clean, falling dust is not as bad as pulled in dust.


----------



## Leethal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I would not worry about it unless you are using the top as an intake. The front as an intake + positive pressure keeps it clean, falling dust is not as bad as pulled in dust.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> all depends on your airflow i suppose i don't use any..and i have no dust lol and if i get dust im one air can away and like 45 seconds of work to get the dust off, i think they are mainly concerned about the bottom as the GPU suction can draw dust from the floor up into the case thats why i run a higher case pressure and lined my airflow up to eliminate that problem.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> all depends on your airflow i suppose i don't use any..and i have no dust lol and if i get dust im one air can away and like 45 seconds of work to get the dust off, i think they are mainly concerned about the bottom as the GPU suction can draw dust from the floor up into the case thats why i run a higher case pressure and lined my airflow up to eliminate that problem.


Makes sense, no need to spend all that money on fan filters then.

Okay so lets see if i got this down lol.

Three 120mm SP fans in the front as intake, Two 140mm fans on top as exhaust and one 140mm in the rear as exhaust.

Should the Exhaust fans be AF or can i run SP all around?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I would not worry about it unless you are using the top as an intake. The front as an intake + positive pressure keeps it clean, falling dust is not as bad as pulled in dust.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> all depends on your airflow i suppose i don't use any..and i have no dust lol and if i get dust im one air can away and like 45 seconds of work to get the dust off, i think they are mainly concerned about the bottom as the GPU suction can draw dust from the floor up into the case thats why i run a higher case pressure and lined my airflow up to eliminate that problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> all depends on your airflow i suppose i don't use any..and i have no dust lol and if i get dust im one air can away and like 45 seconds of work to get the dust off, i think they are mainly concerned about the bottom as the GPU suction can draw dust from the floor up into the case thats why i run a higher case pressure and lined my airflow up to eliminate that problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes sense, no need to spend all that money on fan filters then.
> 
> Okay so lets see if i got this down lol.
> 
> Three 120mm SP fans in the front as intake, Two 140mm fans on top as exhaust and one 140mm in the rear as exhaust.
> 
> Should the Exhaust fans be AF or can i run SP all around?
Click to expand...

I would have to check the CFM on each of the fans, but 3x 140 as exhaust and 3x 120 as intake would be negative pressure, and you would pull dust in from the bottom and around the GPU. Turn down the 140's to slower than the 120's and you should be good.


----------



## Leethal

Actually they dont make 140mm SP fans lol. I guess it has to be 140mm AF fans for exhaust.

It would be three of these for the front intake
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181026

And three of these as exhaust for rear and top
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181028

Should i switch the top two 140mm AF fans for two 120mm SP fans?


----------



## strykerr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> Makes sense, no need to spend all that money on fan filters then.
> 
> Okay so lets see if i got this down lol.
> 
> Three 120mm SP fans in the front as intake, Two 140mm fans on top as exhaust and one 140mm in the rear as exhaust.
> 
> Should the Exhaust fans be AF or can i run SP all around?


yup that should cover a basic setup, what made you X-nay the h100?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> don't quote me but i believe you can not use a 240 on top unless you invert your 360 to have the fitting on the bottom and only run 2 fans on the 360, i cant remember were for the life of me i saw a build of a 540 were a guy encountered that problem, it was a few weeks ago when i was researching this case. i know a 180 and a 360 will work and a 360 ( depending on your gpu) will only work with a pull with the fans mounted outside the case and the mesh removed , but you can put the grill back in place. if you have a reference card you might be able to to run a push i don't know because, i don't have lengths etc.


I'd suggest having the ports on the 360 on the bottom in general because if you are using a 360 you are either going completely overkill on a CPU or you are running them from graphics cards. It'll be easier and neater to run from the graphics cards if you have the ports on the bottom. I believe the length inside the case is 13.5 inches. I can't use a 60MM rad because I have dual 780 Classifieds. I'll be using an XSPC EX360 and EX240. Depending on how crazy I feel and if I can figured out an easy way to mount it on the outside, I might add another 240MM because I have the OCN spirit.









I can't go through the pictures right now because it takes around 10-15 seconds to load an image at work. But I believe someone has put a 360 and 240 with the 360 ports up top.


----------



## Leethal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> yup that should cover a basic setup, what made you X-nay the h100?


I had the H60 and it didn't make my cpu run cooler. The threads for the bolts all stripped super easily too. My Hyper 212 hasn't disappointed me and keeps my cpu super cool.


----------



## strykerr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'd suggest having the ports on the 360 on the bottom in general because if you are using a 360 you are either going completely overkill on a CPU or you are running them from graphics cards. It'll be easier and neater to run from the graphics cards if you have the ports on the bottom. I believe the length inside the case is 13.5 inches. I can't use a 60MM rad because I have dual 780 Classifieds. I'll be using an XSPC EX360 and EX240. Depending on how crazy I feel and if I can figured out an easy way to mount it on the outside, I might add another 240MM because I have the OCN spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't go through the pictures right now because it takes around 10-15 seconds to load an image at work. But I believe someone has put a 360 and 240 with the 360 ports up top.


I used the xscp kit and I mounted my 360 outside the case because my lightning was to long I mean it was fine and I could have ran a pull configuration but I plan on using this for my cpu and my cards so push pull was needed, and you can't mount a 360 flush on the front without using the offset brackets if you use a 240 in the front you can mount it flush. You can definitely run a 240 outside the case and a 360 inside if your using some thick rads.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> yup that should cover a basic setup, what made you X-nay the h100?
> 
> 
> 
> I had the H60 and it didn't make my cpu run cooler. The threads for the bolts all stripped super easily too. My Hyper 212 hasn't disappointed me and keeps my cpu super cool.
Click to expand...

Water is the way...come to the dark side...4.5Ghz and I never break 50C!


----------



## strykerr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> I had the H60 and it didn't make my cpu run cooler. The threads for the bolts all stripped super easily too. My Hyper 212 hasn't disappointed me and keeps my cpu super cool.


The h60 is bogus lol its on part with an air cooler. The hyper will work awesome with this case. If u decide to the h100 will definitely cool your chip compared to the h60 but only if you plan on oc.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> I had the H60 and it didn't make my cpu run cooler. The threads for the bolts all stripped super easily too. My Hyper 212 hasn't disappointed me and keeps my cpu super cool.


For watercooling, 120.1 is too low, that's why it didn't really help. You should have 120.1 for every piece in the loop and 120.1 extra. That's the basic rule of thumb. However, the h100 is basically on par with the high end air coolers so it really is just a matter of preference. I personally don't like huge heatsinks sticking out of my mobo. That's why I opted for the h110 over a high end air cooler. I wish I would have gone with an h100, but oh well.


----------



## strykerr1

I stand corrected the h60 is not bogus it is good for compact builds just thought about why they even built it n Irremembered haha.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Depends on your mobos vrm heatsinks and how long your gfx card is. Look through some of the pages someone posted the inside dimensions with a picture.


I plan to use my MVG (ivy bridge) and then my gpu is this guy.

http://www.asus.com/us/Graphics_Cards/GTX680DC24GD5/

the PCB is actually shorter than the edge of my mobo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have a 60mm ek 360 up front. You could put a 240 up top too, but you will have to use 90degree elbows right off the rad or flip it and loose the hdd bay. I've seen someone else here that has a monsta installed in the front too..I don't know what issues he had, but the EK 60 360 does fit in push/pull with a little planning.
> 
> I haven't taken pics, but if you need pictures or if you want me to pull out the yard stick let me know. Ill help anyway I can.


Might need to ask for dimensions later as I am working on a very "unique" res with a buddy as the moment. here's a teaser










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> don't quote me but i believe you can not use a 240 on top unless you invert your 360 to have the fitting on the bottom and only run 2 fans on the 360, i cant remember were for the life of me i saw a build of a 540 were a guy encountered that problem, it was a few weeks ago when i was researching this case. i know a 180 and a 360 will work and a 360 ( depending on your gpu) will only work with a pull with the fans mounted outside the case and the mesh removed , but you can put the grill back in place. if you have a reference card you might be able to to run a push i don't know because, i don't have lengths etc.


I am going to use acrylic tubing so I can Fanegle some things







might mod this case and try to throw in a 3rd or 4th rad if I can work the mods right in this case.

Plan is to start build in summer as I can fund it easily and plan accordingly along the way







tell em what you guys think. I want to put a design in the res but not sure what to do for it really...


----------



## Leethal

Who knows maybe later on









Sorry for all the questions lol, if i dont go with Static Pressure fan for exhaust. Like the AF Fans for example can i keep 140mm sizes for the top and rear or will it create a negative pressure against the three SP 120mm in the front as intake.

Basically trying to decide between

Option 1:

Three 140mm AF Fans for exhaust (top and rear)

Option 2: One 140mm AF fan for exhaust rear and Two 120mm AF Fan for top exhaust.

The front will be three 120mm SP Fans as intake.

Thanks


----------



## strykerr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I plan to use my MVG (ivy bridge) and then my gpu is this guy.
> 
> http://www.asus.com/us/Graphics_Cards/GTX680DC24GD5/
> 
> the PCB is actually shorter than the edge of my mobo.
> Might need to ask for dimensions later as I am working on a very "unique" res with a buddy as the moment. here's a teaser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to use acrylic tubing so I can Fanegle some things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might mod this case and try to throw in a 3rd or 4th rad if I can work the mods right in this case.
> 
> Plan is to start build in summer as I can fund it easily and plan accordingly along the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tell em what you guys think. I want to put a design in the res but not sure what to do for it really...


are those green blocks representing rads or ressys? On a serious note you can mount a crap load of rads on this, with the right gpu you can mount a 360 inside doing push with some serious fans and then a 360 outside with stand offs with 3 more 120mm doing pull on the first on and then a full push pull on the second 360 then if your super serious you can also do that with 2x 240 up top and two more 140mm in the rear for a total of 6 radiators lol and not to mention a huge blank space in the back to mount a equally large ressy and pumps.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> are those green blocks representing rads or ressys? On a serious note you can mount a crap load of rads on this, with the right gpu you can mount a 360 inside doing push with some serious fans and then a 360 outside with stand offs with 3 more 120mm doing pull on the first on and then a full push pull on the second 360 then if your super serious you can also do that with 2x 240 up top and two more 140mm in the rear for a total of 6 radiators lol and not to mention a huge blank space in the back to mount a equally large ressy and pumps.


those green blocks are res's (actually one giant res) I was planning a 360 60mm in the front 60mm 240 in the top possible 60mm 240 in the bottom (modded of course) and MAYBE another 240 60mm in the backside roof if i could make it work (modded in as well)


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> I stand corrected the h60 is not bogus it is good for compact builds just thought about why they even built it n Irremembered haha.


I'm not say it is bad. I'm just saying that in a case like this it is. Because you have so much more room to do so much more. For small builds where all you have room for is 120MM fan slot, the h60 or h80 are great solutions and will provide much better cooling in a small space compared to most of the small heatsinks out there.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I plan to use my MVG (ivy bridge) and then my gpu is this guy.
> 
> http://www.asus.com/us/Graphics_Cards/GTX680DC24GD5/
> 
> the PCB is actually shorter than the edge of my mobo.
> Might need to ask for dimensions later as I am working on a very "unique" res with a buddy as the moment. here's a teaser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to use acrylic tubing so I can Fanegle some things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might mod this case and try to throw in a 3rd or 4th rad if I can work the mods right in this case.
> 
> Plan is to start build in summer as I can fund it easily and plan accordingly along the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tell em what you guys think. I want to put a design in the res but not sure what to do for it really...


Just make a custom panel on the other side of the case and mount a 1080 rad on there. Done, and done!


----------



## strykerr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> those green blocks are res's (actually one giant res) I was planning a 360 60mm in the front 60mm 240 in the top possible 60mm 240 in the bottom (modded of course) and MAYBE another 240 60mm in the backside roof if i could make it work (modded in as well)


you wanna know how man rads you can fit on this case with just some hardware from lows lol? and maybe a little pre planning with no cutting of the case....

here you go haha red is radiators blue are fans.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> you wanna know how man rads you can fit on this case with just some hardware from lows lol? and maybe a little pre planning with no cutting of the case....
> 
> here you go haha red is radiators blue are fans.


That is simply not enough unless you are doing just CPU.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> you wanna know how man rads you can fit on this case with just some hardware from lows lol? and maybe a little pre planning with no cutting of the case....
> 
> here you go haha red is radiators blue are fans.


I like my rads all internal.


----------



## strykerr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> That is simply not enough unless you are doing just CPU.


lol a few more brackets from lows and you can make them 4 -5 rads deep haha


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> you wanna know how man rads you can fit on this case with just some hardware from lows lol? and maybe a little pre planning with no cutting of the case....
> here you go haha red is radiators blue are fans.


You may get a couple hours of web browsing before your computer will shut down from overheating.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> i have deltas 3 of the high rpm 120s and lol they are extreme im downgrading to b gears because they are a little more tolerable, the only deltas i can find are 56 db and higher. yes ill lose all 600+ cfm but i would at least like to hear myself think haha , bgears are 100+ cfm for a 120mm and lower than 40 DB is pretty good in my book. i don't need static pressure for my build the way i set it up was for maximum airflow for both the case and my radiator with only having to use 3 of the XSCP fans that came with the kit for pull. so far its working like magic. i also read hes using a h100 and thats why i agreed he should use the sp's and he can also use the sps for the 3 front intake and a 140mm for the rear...and keep a theme. also the fact they have high SP will mean they can "push" better through the front of the case overall increasing airflow. Using the rear as a intake has an advantage and disadvantage. You will be able to increase case pressure with more airflow and being the SP has higher SP with further increase case pressure forcing it out thru the bottom and the top ( radiators ) but since radiator has fans on it that slight increase wont increase airflow through the radiator and create a slower movement of air near the center of the case.. now if he used a high cfm fan for the exhaust it would actually be a good setup so a push pull would be optimal. the bad is the heat if not used in a push pull will have a head at the chipset and the top of the GPU causing temps to rise, also that being said any air being forced out will also have to go over the HDD and to the bottom of the gpu were the intake is. this is ALL VERY SMALL percentages and overall any setup you do will most likely work in fact it will work but i like to chase down those 1% just for fun. in fact i wont be happy till i have all three bgears up front running as my exhaust but until i order them thursday and install them when i get back from work my 140mm out of some old PSU's work pretty good.


Bgears are 100CFM because they are overrated. And you DO NEED STATIC PRESSURE. Static pressure has nothing got to do with pressure by the way, fans of such calibre cannot possibly compress air
There is also no way for air to become static by being stuck at one location by higher airflow fans, it just moves. This is not natural convection


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Bgears are 100CFM because they are overrated. And you DO NEED STATIC PRESSURE. Static pressure has nothing got to do with pressure by the way, fans of such calibre cannot possibly compress air
> There is also no way for air to become static by being stuck at one location by higher airflow fans, it just moves. This is not natural convection


What do you think of Gentle Typhoon AP-15s?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> you wanna know how man rads you can fit on this case with just some hardware from lows lol? and maybe a little pre planning with no cutting of the case....
> 
> here you go haha red is radiators blue are fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like my rads all internal.
Click to expand...

You can get a slim 360, slim 240, and a slim 120/140 in a loop on this case internal with no modification. the fatter you go the more difficult it becomes, and the more ingenious you need to be. You can a fatter version of each with caveats. The fat 360 will limit graphics cards to under 11 1/2 inches and will require you to remove the front filter. The fat 240 will require you to flip the rad port at bottom and probably loose a hot swap bay, also mosfet heatsinks may be an issue. There are no caveats for a fat rear 120, but a fat 140 may run into mosfet issues like the top. You could also do 280 top, 280 front and 140 back. This is still classified as a mid tower, so don't expect it to take whatever you throw at it, it does take some planning and measuring to go fat rad.

side thought: the "rats nest" is perfect for a 240x240 if you are willing to cut your side panel and loose the 2.5 cage.

Edit to add: that Asus card is 10.7, so you are clear in the front, but not for push/pull


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> What do you think of Gentle Typhoon AP-15s?


Fantastic for what they are and also because it's made by Nidec.


----------



## strykerr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Bgears are 100CFM because they are overrated. And you DO NEED STATIC PRESSURE. Static pressure has nothing got to do with pressure by the way, fans of such calibre cannot possibly compress air
> There is also no way for air to become static by being stuck at one location by higher airflow fans, it just moves. This is not natural convection


i have havemt heard of them being over rated and they may be i cant tell you from personal experiance and i also may be wrong about static pressure and how it applies to a fan

http://www.asi.ksu.edu/doc5131.ashx

but if im not maybe im not using the correct term, im not the best at explaining things but i am good at understanding mechanics and applied mechanics of various things in my head.

lets say there is a fan with 5 blades spinning at 1000 rpm ( given the blade angles etc provide these results this is just for discussion no need to get into that much detail)
and at 1000rpm it moves 50 cfm and when you place lets say foam in front of it it causes resistance and as far as i can tell static pressure is the ability of the fan to hold a certain pressure against resistance , because the built up pressure would actually flow back thru the blades.

and thats brings me to

a fan with 10 blades spinning at 1000rpm moving 50cfm when encountered with the same resistance can move more air thru the resistance due to more blades. because each blade creates a certain amount of pressure and since the blades are closer together the area in witch they affect pressure is close together than with a lower bladed fan. now you could create a 5 bladed fan with wider blades for the same effect but need more torque to move it meaning more amps etc etc nevertheless im not an expert just learning and that was my understanding of static pressure when applied to case fans. fans.


----------



## LunaP

Alright ended up rushing out as I ended up taking forever at the store, reading up and all, Wanted to grab Corsair Dominator Ram 32gb pack x2 and Apparently they were out and they gave me Viper after saying they DID have Corsair, my fault for not looking as I told them to just box everything up, I'll probably go back later and exchange it.

Anywhoo Today's spoils include:

AIR540 Case
H100i Corsair CL
8x Corsair SP120 Extreme Performance ( may take a few back to exchange , just wanted to get an idea )
32GB 4X8 Kit [Patriot]Viper 2133 Ram (are these at all decent I've never touched Patriot in my life) Considering the Dominators over these ( unless people feel otherwise, mainly I think they look sexy)

Pics attached:

Thoughts? Recommendations? I'm looking to sandwhich my H100i then go from there.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You can get a slim 360, slim 240, and a slim 120/140 in a loop on this case internal with no modification. the fatter you go the more difficult it becomes, and the more ingenious you need to be. You can a fatter version of each with caveats. The fat 360 will limit graphics cards to under 11 1/2 inches and will require you to remove the front filter. The fat 240 will require you to flip the rad port at bottom and probably loose a hot swap bay, also mosfet heatsinks may be an issue. There are no caveats for a fat rear 120, but a fat 140 may run into mosfet issues like the top. You could also do 280 top, 280 front and 140 back. This is still classified as a mid tower, so don't expect it to take whatever you throw at it, it does take some planning and measuring to go fat rad.
> 
> side thought: the "rats nest" is perfect for a 240x240 if you are willing to cut your side panel and loose the 2.5 cage.
> 
> Edit to add: that Asus card is 10.7, so you are clear in the front, but not for push/pull


so a 60mm in the front works? how about a 80mm? with push fans in the front and with the 240 60mm top with push fans only? I'm going to use the back fan for intake.


----------



## jvolkman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Thoughts? Recommendations? I'm looking to sandwhich my H100i then go from there.


Check to see if your front panel cables are long enough (especially the USB3 cable). If not, open a ticket with Corsair and get them swapped out.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You can get a slim 360, slim 240, and a slim 120/140 in a loop on this case internal with no modification. the fatter you go the more difficult it becomes, and the more ingenious you need to be. You can a fatter version of each with caveats. The fat 360 will limit graphics cards to under 11 1/2 inches and will require you to remove the front filter. The fat 240 will require you to flip the rad port at bottom and probably loose a hot swap bay, also mosfet heatsinks may be an issue. There are no caveats for a fat rear 120, but a fat 140 may run into mosfet issues like the top. You could also do 280 top, 280 front and 140 back. This is still classified as a mid tower, so don't expect it to take whatever you throw at it, it does take some planning and measuring to go fat rad.
> 
> side thought: the "rats nest" is perfect for a 240x240 if you are willing to cut your side panel and loose the 2.5 cage.
> 
> Edit to add: that Asus card is 10.7, so you are clear in the front, but not for push/pull
> 
> 
> 
> so a 60mm in the front works? how about a 80mm? with push fans in the front and with the 240 60mm top with push fans only? I'm going to use the back fan for intake.
Click to expand...

80 will be too much for the card, and it will kill the 240 up top.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvolkman*
> 
> Check to see if your front panel cables are long enough (especially the USB3 cable). If not, open a ticket with Corsair and get them swapped out.


I'm not sure if this will reach or not depending on where the motherboard slot is. I'll be putting the RIVE BE in this, pretty sure it'll be in the same location which I'll have to look up, and hoping the board will fit. As for getting it swapped out are there 2 variations or is this a known issue?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jvolkman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I'm not sure if this will reach or not depending on where the motherboard slot is. I'll be putting the RIVE BE in this, pretty sure it'll be in the same location which I'll have to look up, and hoping the board will fit. As for getting it swapped out are there 2 variations or is this a known issue?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That might be the longer one. The original 540s came with a cable that was too short to reach USB3 headers on the bottom edge of motherboards. It looks like the RIVE BE's USB3 header is on the right side towards the middle, so you'll probably be fine with either cable.


----------



## LunaP

That's a relief, appreciate the heads up. As for my 8 SP120 fans, I noticed that there are 3x 140 fans that come w/ the unit. Are the 120SP's overkill? I got the 2350 RPM ones vice the 1603 RPM/1001 RPM versions I saw for Corsair. Also curious on the diff between SP and AP. I want to make sure I'm creating the right type of flow and not overkilling things. Would I be just as fine w/ the 1.6k's as I think they'd probably be more silent. Haven't heard the 2.3k's so not sure, since I don't have anything else other than in the photo yet.

Also RAM wise, are Viper's good? I really like the look of the new dominators, so will probably exchange for them but wanted to verify.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> That's a relief, appreciate the heads up. As for my 8 SP120 fans, I noticed that there are 3x 140 fans that come w/ the unit. Are the 120SP's overkill? I got the 2350 RPM ones vice the 1603 RPM/1001 RPM versions I saw for Corsair. Also curious on the diff between SP and AP. I want to make sure I'm creating the right type of flow and not overkilling things. Would I be just as fine w/ the 1.6k's as I think they'd probably be more silent. Haven't heard the 2.3k's so not sure, since I don't have anything else other than in the photo yet.
> 
> Also RAM wise, are Viper's good? I really like the look of the new dominators, so will probably exchange for them but wanted to verify.


There is no such thing as overkill on OCN! Such blasphemy is bannable!









The SP are static pressure fans and are great for rads and fans spots where you are going through something. (HDD bays, massive amount of cords, filters, etc.) If any thing, I'd go ahead and get the 2.3ks and use a fan controller or fan controlling software like Speedfan.


----------



## strykerr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> That's a relief, appreciate the heads up. As for my 8 SP120 fans, I noticed that there are 3x 140 fans that come w/ the unit. Are the 120SP's overkill? I got the 2350 RPM ones vice the 1603 RPM/1001 RPM versions I saw for Corsair. Also curious on the diff between SP and AP. I want to make sure I'm creating the right type of flow and not overkilling things. Would I be just as fine w/ the 1.6k's as I think they'd probably be more silent. Haven't heard the 2.3k's so not sure, since I don't have anything else other than in the photo yet.
> 
> Also RAM wise, are Viper's good? I really like the look of the new dominators, so will probably exchange for them but wanted to verify.


The ap version is the silent version and the sp are the performance version, since you said u wanted to run a fan controller stick with the sp, the stock ones are okay but not earth shattering and compare to the sp they get blown out of the water. Also you can keep the theme lol and there's never such thing as overkill, with those fans I doubt you'll reach the point of diminishing returns. I know absolutely nothing about ram but the size and speed haha.


----------



## HaDes55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaDes55*
> 
> Most likely I will try it in the near future, but for the moment I am just going to enjoy my nice and quit rig, this is an improvement over my Thermaltake LC 10 with the bigwater cooling it was like sitting next to a lear jet this thing I can hardly hear.


OK the graphic card is under watter


----------



## LunaP

True, completely forgot about the fan controller, anyone recommend a good one w/ a digital display? I know I've seen some somewhere, would totally look amazing! Appreciate the input! Thank you guys sooo much! Getting more and more excited about building this ! Going to probably pull the trigger on my new processor sometime this week, once I get the RAM issue figured out..

On another note took another look @ the caselabs, and while they may be of higher quality, I'm liking the design/look of the 540 more and more as I look at it <33333

Sorry about the overkill part, should have thought that through.

I guess next question would be about sandwiching the fans on the H100i, is the effect that much greater ? Adding double fans to push air out? Curious, as I'm about to remove the fans off the H100i and replace them w/ the SP120's.

YOU GUYS ROCK ! <3


----------



## HaDes55

Water.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> I see people complaining about not having dust filters. Wouldnt i get a ton of dust without them? like when the fans are off and dust falls in?..


I bought filters for my top exhaust because of this reason. The rear is exhaust also and my top exhaust only runs when needed, and it was resulting in a lot of dust in there.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 80 will be too much for the card, and it will kill the 240 up top.


but 60mm's will work correct? or a 45T there instead?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> True, completely forgot about the fan controller, anyone recommend a good one w/ a digital display? I know I've seen some somewhere, would totally look amazing! Appreciate the input! Thank you guys sooo much! Getting more and more excited about building this ! Going to probably pull the trigger on my new processor sometime this week, once I get the RAM issue figured out..
> 
> On another note took another look @ the caselabs, and while they may be of higher quality, I'm liking the design/look of the 540 more and more as I look at it <33333
> 
> Sorry about the overkill part, should have thought that through.
> 
> I guess next question would be about sandwiching the fans on the H100i, is the effect that much greater ? Adding double fans to push air out? Curious, as I'm about to remove the fans off the H100i and replace them w/ the SP120's.
> 
> YOU GUYS ROCK ! <3


I was completely kidding about the bannable. Get what works for you. If you don't need quad titans, don't just get them because someone recommends them to you on here. If all you do is some light gaming and web browsing and found a card that you really like and someone says get this because it performs so much better for less money! Screw 'em. It's your system and your money.

In saying that, I would not recommend getting a digital display fan controller. It'll look weird sideways on this case and I heard the displays go out pretty quickly something with knobs would looks sleek and compliment this case in my opinion. If you're dead set on digital though, I'm sure someone can recommend a good quality one.

If you can do push pull and don't mind sending the extra money, you will benefit from it. Will it be 10C less? Doubtful. If you're going for pure performance though, push pull is always a good idea if it fits.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Fantastic for what they are and also because it's made by Nidec.


\

I'm glad I got your seal of approval.









I'd love to make the switch to deltas per your recommendation, but my OCD says no. All fans must be matching.


----------



## HaDes55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaDes55*
> 
> 
> OK the graphic card is under watter


What are your experiences with XSPC? I first had a rad full of rust, when I returned it to the shop there was another one that had the same problem, this weekend I wanted to install my new XPSC reservoir and soon found out that the thing was leaking all over the place, the threading was so bad that the fittings were leaking.


----------



## T O R K I




----------



## xNutella

Welcome T O R K I







. saw your 540 in another forum







.


----------



## nakquada

T O R K I, that is some sexy rig you have there!


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> those green blocks are res's (actually one giant res) I was planning a 360 60mm in the front 60mm 240 in the top possible 60mm 240 in the bottom (modded of course) and MAYBE another 240 60mm in the backside roof if i could make it work (modded in as well)


Watch spacing, especially considering some radiators' flanges (where the ports sit).

I'm havin' to do the watoosee and several other inappropriate dance moves to get mine to work without some serious ghetto shenanigans.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> you wanna know how man rads you can fit on this case with just some hardware from lows lol? and maybe a little pre planning with no cutting of the case....
> 
> *SNIP*
> 
> here you go haha red is radiators blue are fans.


Please no. I know it's sorta a joke, but... NO.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 80 will be too much for the card, and it will kill the 240 up top.


Actually, there's several things that can kill your spacing up there, so just watch the ports and how they are oriented.
My current issue is that my two radiators (HWL Black Ice 140.2 and 120.3, std. flow, Stealth Series both) fit like a charm thinkness wise, but I can't turn the ports on the 140.2 toward the 120.3 because the hole spacing in the top mount doesn't allow it, and if I turn it the other way (toward the I/O), the case's bracket area (that surrounds the I/O) won't allow the fittings I want to fit at all. I am having to jury-rig a solution, and hopefully it works!

Thanks - T


----------



## Cotton

Here is mine. 90% complete as of Sunday. I will be exchanging out the 6 LED fans for my other Noctuas this evening.





Apologies for the Lumia pictures.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T O R K I*


yup screw the 350D now I want this case, lmao








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaDes55*
> 
> What are your experiences with XSPC? I first had a rad full of rust, when I returned it to the shop there was another one that had the same problem, this weekend I wanted to install my new XPSC reservoir and soon found out that the thing was leaking all over the place, the threading was so bad that the fittings were leaking.


Try to rethread at all? still sucks looks like I'm going with EKB's line of WC products, been hearing too many issues w/ XSPC on this site.


----------



## iARDAs

Anyone running this case with non reference GPUs?

How is the airflow with a GPU that dumps the air inside the case unlike the blower type fans?


----------



## bond32

I have a 780 lightning. Puts a lot of heat in the case. My cpu is water cooled though. Also I run it with the side panel off but otherwise it would be just fine with proper airflow.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I have a 780 lightning. Puts a lot of heat in the case. My cpu is water cooled though. Also I run it with the side panel off but otherwise it would be just fine with proper airflow.


Hmmm thanks..

Maybe I should stick with reference design GPU...


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hmmm thanks..
> 
> Maybe I should stick with reference design GPU...


One hyphenated, mis-spelled word:

*WAETER-KHULING.*










Thanks - T


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I have a 780 lightning. Puts a lot of heat in the case. My cpu is water cooled though. Also I run it with the side panel off but otherwise it would be just fine with proper airflow.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm thanks..
> 
> Maybe I should stick with reference design GPU...
Click to expand...

You're good, waterblock is in the works. EK 780 Lightning


----------



## strykerr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I have a 780 lightning. Puts a lot of heat in the case. My cpu is water cooled though. Also I run it with the side panel off but otherwise it would be just fine with proper airflow.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hmmm thanks..
> 
> Maybe I should stick with reference design GPU...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> yup screw the 350D now I want this case, lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try to rethread at all? still sucks looks like I'm going with EKB's line of WC products, been hearing too many issues w/ XSPC on this site.


i have the lighting as well, and with my cooling setup from xscp...well here are some preliminary results from todays toying around



im using the XSCP universal kit for my cpu and good old fashioned air flow , although not conventional and im getting great results. thats a 4.9 oc at under 60c im homing in on 5.0 atm still under 60c and a nice cool Mobo


----------



## gdubc

This is back at $119.99 on newegg again. It keeps callin my name lol!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> This is back at $119.99 on newegg again. It keeps callin my name lol!


I know right? i wanna snag it but i need my credit card for LN2 stuffs T.T


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I have a 780 lightning. Puts a lot of heat in the case. My cpu is water cooled though. Also I run it with the side panel off but otherwise it would be just fine with proper airflow.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hmmm thanks..
> 
> Maybe I should stick with reference design GPU...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> yup screw the 350D now I want this case, lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try to rethread at all? still sucks looks like I'm going with EKB's line of WC products, been hearing too many issues w/ XSPC on this site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have the lighting as well, and with my cooling setup from xscp...well here are some preliminary results from todays toying around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im using the XSCP universal kit for my cpu and good old fashioned air flow , although not conventional and im getting great results. thats a 4.9 oc at under 55c im homing in on 5.0 atm still under 57c and a nice cool Mobo
Click to expand...

Just a warning, OCCT needs to be run using "linpack" with the AVX instruction set to be used in absence of P95. OCCT will get the processor usage to 99.9 then 100, then 99.9 then 100 ad nauseum using the standard testing, and doesn't really pound it like other tests, or stress the RAM. I like OCCT, its awesome and free, just make sure you use it properly.

AAAAAAnd...I love my EK 360 naked ivy loop...47C max at 4.5Ghz


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> This is back at $119.99 on newegg again. It keeps callin my name lol!
> 
> 
> 
> I know right? i wanna snag it but i need my credit card for LN2 stuffs T.T
Click to expand...

Find a Microcenter...its 109.99 after mail in rebate. I have not gotten my rebate back, but it has been accepted.


----------



## strykerr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Just a warning, OCCT needs to be run using "linpack" with the AVX instruction set to be used in absence of P95. OCCT will get the processor usage to 99.9 then 100, then 99.9 then 100 ad nauseum using the standard testing, and doesn't really pound it like other tests, or stress the RAM. I like OCCT, its awesome and free, just make sure you use it properly.
> 
> AAAAAAnd...I love my EK 360 naked ivy loop...47C max at 4.5Ghz


i ran p95 as well and got 1 degree lowertemps i ran ti for about 30 mins as well right now im trying to get 5.0 stable but i think my ram is holding me back


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Find a Microcenter...its 109.99 after mail in rebate. I have not gotten my rebate back, but it has been accepted.


nearest one is 5 hours away


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Find a Microcenter...its 109.99 after mail in rebate. I have not gotten my rebate back, but it has been accepted.


Im only 45 minutes from the microcenter in Denver and I have off tomorrow. So tempting. Its this or the new monsoon fittings with another rad for the h220 and looping thru my mvf. Very thankful to be fortunate enough that these are my tough choices for this month.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Find a Microcenter...its 109.99 after mail in rebate. I have not gotten my rebate back, but it has been accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> Im only 45 minutes from the microcenter in Denver and I have off tomorrow. So tempting. Its this or the new monsoon fittings with another rad for the h220 and looping thru my mvf. Very thankful to be fortunate enough that these are my tough choices for this month.
Click to expand...

I have a hard choice too this month...wait for AMD's next generation...or double down on some 7970s


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> how scared are you trying to build a loop? there are good kits for $100 more with bigger radiators to support more in the future, and i promise you its very easy to put together.


Holy crap dunno how I missed this, probably due to being on my phone when skimming through, I'd love to honestly get a kit started, I'm aware its costly but at the time the the looks and all seem so sexy. I'm not as much scared as I was years back, I'm more excited to try something of the sort, and would definitely have plenty of time to run leak tests since I won't have my board till end of October.

Since I"ll be getting 2+ Titans, I'll be needing a kit anyways but I don't mind buying the parts separately to build a higher quality build off the bat. I've been reading the beginners walkthroughs for WC as well.

For the parts though I think it would be kinda cool to have the plastic colored tubing vice the thick rubber style I see on some, though from what a friend said is that the difference is the type of fluids used, as some don't work w/ the plastic ( see thru's ) do to the chemicals?

But yes please DO enlighten me









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> Decided to skip the H100i and keep my Hyper 212 for now.
> 
> So not using a Watercooling radiator and having fan filters all around is this the way to go?:
> 
> The Fan Filters: http://www.demcifilter.com/p0431/Corsair-Air-540-Dust-Filter-Kit.aspx


Are these the magnetic filters I heard people talking about? I'm still trying to find the link.


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> Who knows maybe later on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the questions lol, if i dont go with Static Pressure fan for exhaust. Like the AF Fans for example can i keep 140mm sizes for the top and rear or will it create a negative pressure against the three SP 120mm in the front as intake.
> 
> Basically trying to decide between
> 
> Option 1:
> 
> Three 140mm AF Fans for exhaust (top and rear)
> 
> Option 2: One 140mm AF fan for exhaust rear and Two 120mm AF Fan for top exhaust.
> 
> The front will be three 120mm SP Fans as intake.
> 
> Thanks


I have been running a similar setup, fan wise, and i have great cooling. I have a 2 x 140mm Top exhaust ( through rad ) 1 x 140mm Rear exhaust, and 3 x 120mm Intakes. I went for Lepa Vortex fans instead of AF or SP fans as i wanted directed air rather than diffused. Even with the front air filter in place the fans push plenty of air to keep my Haswell chip cool. Heres what mine looks like >



Using these fans from Lepa >



The 140mm versions are really quiet even at full speed, i have mine all tied into the motherboard fan controls so for 90% of the time it's nearly silent, but when things do hot up they can shift some air. Anyway just my 2 cents as you were wondering what to do


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> nearest one is 5 hours away


Neweggs deal is still good. Its a $10 rebate also so you pay 129.99 initially, but no tax for most and free shipping also.


----------



## ikjadoon

1) The updated front-panel with the extended USB 3.0 cable is here!







I'll post the difference from stock cable lengths either today or tomorrow.

2) Cheap guy coming through: I have committed many cooling blasphemies. I'm using the stock AF140s with the dust filter and a non-reference GPU cooler.







CPU is a NH-U14S tower with stock 140mm fan (4.2GHz OC @ 1.275V on the i5-4670K).

*Realistically*, what kind of temp drops can I expect if I bought 3x $25 fans with "optimized static pressure"? For $75, I'm expecting a lot. I mean, I just don't see anyone posting with "wow, my CPU dropped 10C on load with the new fans".

Are you guys just looking for the lowest possible temps without consideration for price or is there a honest, price-conscious upgrade opportunity here?


----------



## nakquada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ehpik*
> 
> They should. I know a few people have had scratched side panels and such and Corsair sent them replacements.


Went to remove one of the drives there and the trays just snapped. Very cheap. I hope I can get a replacement too.


----------



## Zackotsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T O R K I*


nice








neat








sexy


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> 1) The updated front-panel with the extended USB 3.0 cable is here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post the difference from stock cable lengths either today or tomorrow.
> 
> 2) Cheap guy coming through: I have committed many cooling blasphemies. I'm using the stock AF140s with the dust filter and a non-reference GPU cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU is a NH-U14S tower with stock 140mm fan (4.2GHz OC @ 1.275V on the i5-4670K).
> 
> *Realistically*, what kind of temp drops can I expect if I bought 3x $25 fans with "optimized static pressure"? For $75, I'm expecting a lot. I mean, I just don't see anyone posting with "wow, my CPU dropped 10C on load with the new fans".
> 
> Are you guys just looking for the lowest possible temps without consideration for price or is there a honest, price-conscious upgrade opportunity here?


Honestly for the money no, it won't drop your temps that much. They will improve, but only a few degrees at the most. If you were purchasing fans for a radiator or you did not have any fans already, I would say for sure get high quality noctua's or something.


----------



## LunaP

T O R K I what fans are you running up front? I was looking for some @ the store but wasn't familiar w/ some of the brands for lighting. Can anyone recommend high quality Fans 120m for the front? Would love to make something similar.

Also after looking over some other models, I'm thinking I should exchange a couple of the SP120's for AF120's as that part would be the loudest , or actually I'd be able to control those as well w/ the fan controller right or would that be w/ the corsair fan controller? As long as I have full control over each section then I guess I"m fine. I DO like the red on teh fans though Lol, wish they would have made the extremes Red and the quiet ones blue instead.

Also sadly they were out of 140's for the rear, so I'll have to look up some online. How do the silent tornados/noctuas compare w/ the Corsair SPs?


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Honestly for the money no, it won't drop your temps that much. They will improve, but only a few degrees at the most. If you were purchasing fans for a radiator or you did not have any fans already, I would say for sure get high quality noctua's or something.


Thank you for tip.







I always get antsy when I read the posts here, like, "what if I am missing so much cooling potential?!"

~Ibrahim~


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Thank you for tip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always get antsy when I read the posts here, like, "what if I am missing so much cooling potential?!"
> 
> ~Ibrahim~


Yeah, honestly I wish I hadn't spent as much as I have on my water loop. I could get very close to the same clocks with a closed loop cooler at a fraction the cost.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> T O R K I what fans are you running up front? I was looking for some @ the store but wasn't familiar w/ some of the brands for lighting. Can anyone recommend high quality Fans 120m for the front? Would love to make something similar.
> 
> Also after looking over some other models, I'm thinking I should exchange a couple of the SP120's for AF120's as that part would be the loudest , or actually I'd be able to control those as well w/ the fan controller right or would that be w/ the corsair fan controller? As long as I have full control over each section then I guess I"m fine. I DO like the red on teh fans though Lol, wish they would have made the extremes Red and the quiet ones blue instead.
> 
> Also sadly they were out of 140's for the rear, so I'll have to look up some online. How do the silent tornados/noctuas compare w/ the Corsair SPs?


I would keep get extreme over the quiet as you can turn them down and they have better static pressure. Also, they all come with the red/white/blue rings so you can switch them how you like or even paint them. I don't have noctuas so I can't comment on that part.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Yeah, honestly I wish I hadn't spent as much as I have on my water loop. I could get very close to the same clocks with a closed loop cooler at a fraction the cost.


This makes me feel better about my h100i now lol was thinking I should just take it back and slowly get parts for the WC Setup, though I'll probably still need it for running 2 Titans minimum as it'd probably lower the temps inside the case pushing out.

Anyone know if there are CL's for GPUs as well or only custom based?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I would keep get extreme over the quiet as you can turn them down and they have better static pressure. Also, they all come with the red/white/blue rings so you can switch them how you like or even paint them. I don't have noctuas so I can't comment on that part.


Oh ok good to know. How about lighting wise? Are there accessories I can just take on or does it HAVE to be built in ?


----------



## strykerr1

I'm on my phone so I won't quote every one and I'll try to help again I'm not an expert just a experimentest lol if that makes sense. Luna the kits xscp sells or other include everything and a kitchen sink I paid like 245 for it in total and you can find them and other list on frozen cpu. It's not hard and I leak tested mine for 30 mins . the kit I got included compression fittings so I know I got them tight haha and my rad is located outside my case so no worries for me. And as far as buying expensive fans for the person who asked, do you have a price for performance? The point of diminishing returns is honestly about bgears and sp120. The bgears are louder and cheaper and move more air and move a pretty good amount for the noise level there are few other fans at the same cfm for size but not the price point and sp120 are the higher end better looking quieter with a little less cfm but more expensive and you have to imagine that trade off. There are cougars for 140mm they are nice. Then it comes down to fan controllers you can take a sp120 and turn it into a ap and then when you need that 2% your one knob away. So take into consideration how much your willing to deal with as far as noise and spend for every 1% increase in performance.

The automotive world like to call it price per hp. And I don't think we have a term but we should get one haha!


----------



## strykerr1

If your going to expand in the future a custom loop is the best way to go both money wise, looks, and performance. And what color are you trying to make your rig? You can keep your sp and put less in your case. Frozen cpu has a lot of colors and choices. I wanted white so I just went to auto zone and got plain white led straps.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Yeah, honestly I wish I hadn't spent as much as I have on my water loop. I could get very close to the same clocks with a closed loop cooler at a fraction the cost.


OK, right...I was going through the same dilemma. Then, I got the NH-U14S for a steal and water-cooling became that much more expensive. Thank you for the honest feedback. A lot of people, myself included sometimes, will go to great lengths to defend a purchase, haha. +rep'd.


----------



## bond32

Don't get me wrong, a full loop is much more effective when it comes to getting the best clocks. But I see plenty of people getting around 4.6 ghz with a 4770k and an h100i, where my full loop will likely push it to 4.8, maybe 4.9 ghz. So if that bump is enough for you and worth the price, then all means go for it.

I just sold off my 3 gpu blocks, wasn't able to get much at all for them. Lot of money lost... Don't think I will be putting this lightning under water.


----------



## strykerr1

Your right for small overclocking and not running a gpu water block the h100 is great but if you ever plan to upgrade past cpu cooling to gpu cooling then you lose money and overall performance and looks, for 245 got a complete kit I'm 4 fittings away and a water block to cool my gpu so another 250 and I'm set and it looks good. But each has its merits and all of them achieve the same goal.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> How about lighting wise? Are there accessories I can just take on or does it HAVE to be built in ?


I have one of these they are affordable, 2x longer than the nzxt hue, don't have a drive bay taken, and have a cool remote. Just an adhesive led strip. Get them *here*. Fellow member buehlar turned me on to them. He shows them quite a bit in the vengeance c70 thread if you want to check them out. If you search the sellers other items there is a version with a wall adapter as well. The one linked you would wire to the psu.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> Your right for small overclocking and not running a gpu water block the h100 is great but if you ever plan to upgrade past cpu cooling to gpu cooling then you lose money and overall performance and looks, for 245 got a complete kit I'm 4 fittings away and a water block to cool my gpu so another 250 and I'm set and it looks good. But each has its merits and all of them achieve the same goal.


Ahh decisions, so for now just gone done replacing the Fans on the front of my case, DIDN"T even notice I could change out the ring colors till someone made mention of it so kudos +1 much appreciated , was thinking people were using all AF's and quiet performance from the color... lol

As for GPU blocks, I'm still unsure atm, though I believe even with 2 Titans it may be the better way to go.... hmm I'll be doing heavy gaming at times, + with multiple monitors 3 in surround + 2 accessory and multiple programs, and other things open the temps seem to climb a bit at times, depending on what I"m doing. I already have the 100i sitting next to me now, just haven't unboxed it to prep the case, still another month before the RIVE BE hits too. So plenty of time IF I do decide to grab it. What about using the h100i for the CPU and another RAD for the GPU area? or is it best for them to all share? Was thinking if not including the CPU in the bin that the water temps would stay slightly cooler as they make their passing before recooling, but then again I know 0 about WC as far as the science behind it.

I'll probably only hit around 4.5 at any given moment for the most part If even that, as I'd want to learn more on OC'ing such as best Rate for voltages etc, like the RAM I just got is rated @ 1.65v but I swear I remember reading that IB-E was set for 1.5v, though I may have it backwards, so yeah as you can see still learning lots!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I have one of these they are affordable, 2x longer than the nzxt hue, don't have a drive bay taken, and have a cool remote. Just an adhesive led strip. Get them *here*. Fellow member buehlar turned me on to them. He shows them quite a bit in the vengeance c70 thread if you want to check them out. If you search the sellers other items there is a version with a wall adapter as well. The one linked you would wire to the psu.


HRNGGHHHHH!!! I've seen these my friend has them for his TV, I'll definitely grab a pair, as far as PSU goes, its it a molex connector type or?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Ahh decisions, so for now just gone done replacing the Fans on the front of my case, DIDN"T even notice I could change out the ring colors till someone made mention of it so kudos +1 much appreciated , was thinking people were using all AF's and quiet performance from the color... lol
> 
> As for GPU blocks, I'm still unsure atm, though I believe even with 2 Titans it may be the better way to go.... hmm I'll be doing heavy gaming at times, + with multiple monitors 3 in surround + 2 accessory and multiple programs, and other things open the temps seem to climb a bit at times, depending on what I"m doing. I already have the 100i sitting next to me now, just haven't unboxed it to prep the case, still another month before the RIVE BE hits too. So plenty of time IF I do decide to grab it. What about using the h100i for the CPU and another RAD for the GPU area? or is it best for them to all share? Was thinking if not including the CPU in the bin that the water temps would stay slightly cooler as they make their passing before recooling, but then again I know 0 about WC as far as the science behind it.
> 
> I'll probably only hit around 4.5 at any given moment for the most part If even that, as I'd want to learn more on OC'ing such as best Rate for voltages etc, like the RAM I just got is rated @ 1.65v but I swear I remember reading that IB-E was set for 1.5v, though I may have it backwards, so yeah as you can see still learning lots!
> HRNGGHHHHH!!! I've seen these my friend has them for his TV, I'll definitely grab a pair, as far as PSU goes, its it a molex connector type or?


I'd suggest the 780s over the titans. the 780 classified is actually beating the titans in benchmarks.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'd suggest the 780s over the titans. the 780 classified is actually beating the titans in benchmarks.


I already own the Titans though, and I'll be gaming on 1440p surround as well, + with the Titans, I'll be set for upcoming games as well that push past 4gb and up + 4k should be affordable after xmas. 84" Tv's that started @ 30k beginning of this year are now down to almost 8k atm. Also didn't the 780's have to be overclocked just to compete?

I spent a couple months debating between 780's and the Titan, in the end it came down to having a single powerful GPU that could keep up in case of SLI issues, and for having the additional memory for later when needed, that way I wouldn't have to rebuy a year or 2 down the line when games were pushing past on the vram limit. I know the 780's are more than capable right now though, but for how much longer is the question. Had they been 4gb I would have jumped at them instantly as that would be a nice sweet spot tbh. Uncertainty is my enemy.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'd suggest the 780s over the titans. the 780 classified is actually beating the titans in benchmarks.
> 
> 
> 
> I already own the Titans though, and I'll be gaming on 1440p surround as well, + with the Titans, I'll be set for upcoming games as well that push past 4gb and up + 4k should be affordable after xmas. 84" Tv's that started @ 30k beginning of this year are now down to almost 8k atm. Also didn't the 780's have to be overclocked just to compete?
> 
> I spent a couple months debating between 780's and the Titan, in the end it came down to having a single powerful GPU that could keep up in case of SLI issues, and for having the additional memory for later when needed, that way I wouldn't have to rebuy a year or 2 down the line when games were pushing past on the vram limit. I know the 780's are more than capable right now though, but for how much longer is the question. Had they been 4gb I would have jumped at them instantly as that would be a nice sweet spot tbh. Uncertainty is my enemy.
Click to expand...

that's a lot of scratch for a TV...


----------



## Darkmanure

Taped the bottom of the HDD bay


----------



## Mike813

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I have one of these they are affordable, 2x longer than the nzxt hue, don't have a drive bay taken, and have a cool remote. Just an adhesive led strip. Get them *here*. Fellow member buehlar turned me on to them. He shows them quite a bit in the vengeance c70 thread if you want to check them out. If you search the sellers other items there is a version with a wall adapter as well. The one linked you would wire to the psu.


i have them too. looks great in my computer. You have to modify the power adapter to fit a molex though but other then that it works great. Love how i can switch the colors just by a click of a button on the remote it comes with. The only thing is the remote signal is poor, you have to be really close for it to pick up what you are pressing.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike813*
> 
> i have them too. looks great in my computer. You have to modify the power adapter to fit a molex though but other then that it works great. Love how i can switch the colors just by a click of a button on the remote it comes with. The only thing is the remote signal is poor, you have to be really close for it to pick up what you are pressing.


Still better than paying 30USD for a NZXT Hue and have to control it in a optical bay, manually








So i went to check the prices for 1m of 5050 RGB LEDs and a controller AND BAM! 8 bucks. wow.
Looks like i'm buying the RGB LED strips and controllers instead of a white LED strip for my rig


----------



## gdubc

The one linked is $20.88 and free shipping and is 5 meters I believe. Still a good deal either way. I put the hue in my kids pc before finding this and now he is jealous of my remote!


----------



## Mike813

i have the 5m one and i have it wrapped around my air 540 and still have some slack left over. so it is up to your preference of where you are trying to mount it at.


----------



## gdubc

They can be cut as well if needed. I think buehlar actually cut his and installed a T adapter to split the lines. You can get the strips just where you want them this way.


----------



## Darkmanure

I'm thinking about getting 3 Corsair SP120 for front intake fan and move the two default AF120 that came with the case to the top as an exhaust. Should I do that or buy three 140mm air flow fans for the top and back exhaust?

I'm not going for the best airflow performance if that means spending an extra 60 dollars for a minimal difference.


----------



## LunaP

Also out of curiosity, seeing as the case is half mesh, how audible are things vs a normal tower for those of you with heavy intensive setups?


----------



## bronzodiriace

what do you think about Silverstone Air penetrator (2x140mm or 3x120mm) for the front intake?


----------



## strykerr1

Depends, what are goals, they seem standard quiet fans with expected cfm for those db. And if you like the way they look. all depends on your goals


----------



## CITIPLAN

Please add me to the club! Here's the link to my build: http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/b/FTt

Running cool and quiet, so far. Fan configuration seems to be working really well.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bronzodiriace*
> 
> what do you think about Silverstone Air penetrator (2x140mm or 3x120mm) for the front intake?


The Silverstone AP series is _amazing_ for their intended purpose (case intake), and given the correct circumstances, will also work on radiators.

I have owned four of the silver / green blade and one silver / blue blade models, and I have had success with airflow and no mechanical issues through the lifetime of the products so far.

Hope you like them (if you get them)!









Thanks - T


----------



## xNutella

done build







. it's way much quieter than my old case. the only noise ( little bit ) I hear is from my first 7970Ghz since the second one is sleeping.


----------



## xNutella

http://postimg.org/image/ea40jvkc1/full/

http://postimg.org/image/a78e720tt/full/

http://postimg.org/image/djbae3hyp/full/

http://postimg.org/image/lrd7z39v5/full/

how to screenshot on windows 7


----------



## MothMusic

Hi guys I recently purchased this case and did not know that it did not support 140mm fans with 120mm fan mounts. So now I have a bunch of fans and nowhere to put them. Is there a clever solution to make them fit where a normal 140mm fan would go?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MothMusic*
> 
> Hi guys I recently purchased this case and did not know that it did not support 140mm fans with 120mm fan mounts. So now I have a bunch of fans and nowhere to put them. Is there a clever solution to make them fit where a normal 140mm fan would go?


Says the case can hold 2 140's on the intake and 1 140 on the exhaust side









From Corsair's site: Fan Mount Locations:

Front: 2 x 140mm (included), 3 x 120mm (pre-spaced for radiators)
Top: 2 x 140mm or 2 x 120mm (pre-spaced for radiators)
Rear: 1 x 140mm (included) or 1 x 120mm


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> done build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . it's way much quieter than my old case. the only noise ( little bit ) I hear is from my first 7970Ghz since the second one is sleeping.


Ah that was my only worry about this case being half mesh and all. Glad to hear its silent or at least quiet. What was your old case? I'm moving from a CM Cosmos ( not the 2 )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Says the case can hold 2 140's on the intake and 1 140 on the exhaust side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Corsair's site: Fan Mount Locations:
> 
> Front: 2 x 140mm (included), 3 x 120mm (pre-spaced for radiators)
> Top: 2 x 140mm or 2 x 120mm (pre-spaced for radiators)
> Rear: 1 x 140mm (included) or 1 x 120mm


^ This, it comes WITH the 140mm fans mounted so to put anymore on you'd have to remove those first, which I'd highly recommend replacing either way, there are 2 sets of wholes per are the wider ones for 140 and closer ones for 120.

I'm not contemplating taking back the SP's for either some Noctua's, Gentle Typhoons, or the silvers. Lights would look wicked, but then again LED strips as well. Friend laughed at me when I told him I got the Corsair SP's and started to mad link me to other fans he felt were way better quality, namely the Noctuas, though I see yeah they're more for the long haul as in fluid dynamics but I still feel the Corsairs SHOULD be more than capable, my only worry is that I"ll be able to drop them to a quieter level when not needing to use them at full blast via the fan controller.

As for the Viper RAM, I guess I"ll keep it since after looking up the Corsair Dominators seems the timings are slower and the price is about 200$ more, so unless theres something unique about that RAM (other than the sexy top) I guess I'm fine with these.


----------



## xNutella

C70. but I didn't change the case fans nor my H100i fans. with the 540 I ordered some fans for my case and for the radiator as well. and mann either the ones that corsair sells are great or the ones that comes with their cases sucks!. maybe both correct lol. I literally hear nothing, well maybe i'm exaggerating xD, but its way less noisy and super quiet.

I went like this:

2xCorsair SP120mm Performance Edition for the H100i radiator.

Corsair AF140mm Quiet Edition as an exhaust.

3x Corsair AF120mm Quiet Edition as an intake.

the only thing I don't like about this case is the material seems kinda cheap. other than that i'm lovin it. (no regrets).


----------



## Interstate

@lunaP
I love corsair dominators. Maybe I got lucky but my 1600 cl8 overclocked to 2400mhz c11 with 1.65 volts no problem. Only running 2x4gb sticks though.

As far as fans go I'm in the same boat as other posters. I've been looking at some GT ap15 but I am having a hard time justifying the price to myself. I'm currently using some xspc 1650 rpm fans on my rad. They work very well, but they are a bit loud for my taste


----------



## gdubc

The case fans included are definitely crap.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> C70. but I didn't change the case fans nor my H100i fans. with the 540 I ordered some fans for my case and for the radiator as well. and mann either the ones that corsair sells are great or the ones that comes with their cases sucks!. maybe both correct lol. I literally hear nothing, well maybe i'm exaggerating xD, but its way less noisy and super quiet.
> 
> I went like this:
> 
> 2xCorsair SP120mm Performance Edition for the H100i radiator.
> 
> Corsair AF140mm Quiet Edition as an exhaust.
> 
> 3x Corsair AF120mm Quiet Edition as an intake.
> 
> the only thing I don't like about this case is the material seems kinda cheap. other than that i'm lovin it. (no regrets).


Hmm that's actually a better idea, I bought ALL SP120 Extreme Performance Fans, with hopes I could just use a controller to maintain them, vs taking 3 of the front ones back and exchanging for quiet, would I be able to use the controller to lower them down to a quiet mode similar to the quiet ones only? Or are the quiet editions engineered slightly diff? I'm new to fan controllers so unsure if I"m able to control each independently or as a whole/group

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Interstate*
> 
> @lunaP
> I love corsair dominators. Maybe I got lucky but my 1600 cl8 overclocked to 2400mhz c11 with 1.65 volts no problem. Only running 2x4gb sticks though.
> 
> As far as fans go I'm in the same boat as other posters. I've been looking at some GT ap15 but I am having a hard time justifying the price to myself. I'm currently using some xspc 1650 rpm fans on my rad. They work very well, but they are a bit loud for my taste


Yeah I was wonderking that, mine are Patriot VIPERS rated @ 1.5v PC 2133mhz though I look @ the Dominators Platinum @ the same speed and they're rated @ 1.65v, wouldn't 1.5v be better and less heat/better performance or am I missing the gap here?

As far as the apt15 and noctuas go, I'd study up on fluid dynamics for the ball bearings , I think the biggest selling point is the smaller decrease in power consumption from what I"m reading and that + a longer life span though the life span part I kind of disregard because most good fans SHOULD at least last up to 2-3 years minimum, in which far better fans will be out by then so I'd end up upgrading anyways since technology would be more advanced at better airflow/engineering.


----------



## gdubc

I use all sp120 fans(9 of them) in my kids c70. 2 intake front, 1 intake bottom, 2 push/pull pwms on a zalman aio exhausting top(til I get more filters) another top exhaust and one on each of two hdd cages. I control some with mobo and the rest with a fan controller. You can keep them quiet at lower speeds if you need to. I have no complaints anyhow. Crappy cell pics ftw!
Edit: don't you love it when your images get rotated when you upload them? Lol


----------



## T O R K I

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> T O R K I what fans are you running up front? I was looking for some @ the store but wasn't familiar w/ some of the brands for lighting. Can anyone recommend high quality Fans 120m for the front? Would love to make something similar.
> 
> Also after looking over some other models, I'm thinking I should exchange a couple of the SP120's for AF120's as that part would be the loudest , or actually I'd be able to control those as well w/ the fan controller right or would that be w/ the corsair fan controller? As long as I have full control over each section then I guess I"m fine. I DO like the red on teh fans though Lol, wish they would have made the extremes Red and the quiet ones blue instead.
> 
> Also sadly they were out of 140's for the rear, so I'll have to look up some online. How do the silent tornados/noctuas compare w/ the Corsair SPs?


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004ETVYS0/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I use all sp120 fans(9 of them) in my kids c70. 2 intake front, 1 intake bottom, 2 push/pull pwms on a zalman aio exhausting top(til I get more filters) another top exhaust and one on each of two hdd cages. I control some with mobo and the rest with a fan controller. You can keep them quiet at lower speeds if you need to. I have no complaints anyhow. Crappy cell pics ftw!
> Edit: don't you love it when your images get rotated when you upload them? Lol


Nice, good to know, also yeah, I noticed that if I take a pic with my cell, mail it to myself and look at it online it looks fine , the minute u download it though if you open it up in photo viewer it'll auto rotate for some reason, so I make a habit now of just doing a quick download and rotate in windows viewer THEN uploading and or resizing prior. No idea what causes that tbh.

Curious about your 45 degree angled fan in there, I've seen that seldomly in some setups but curious what its supporting?

*EDIT* Thanks T O R K I ! How well do they compare w/ the SP's? or pretty much the same? I might consider exchanging mine









Also still debating on DP's lol http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233306

vs the ones I got the other day http://www.ramexperts.com/patriot-pv332g213c1qkbl-sapphire-blue-viper-3-series-ddr3-32gb-4-x-8gb-2133mhz-quad-kit.html?gclid=COXcx5bt5LkCFUFxQgodNnAA3g

I can't really vouch the price diff though tbh...there's gotta be something I'm missing besides name brand, that + the vipers are rated @ 1.5 while the Dominator Plats are 1.65 both PC-17000

anyone able to chime in ?


----------



## gdubc

It just looks angled in the pic. They are all flat or at 90°. I think you mean the one on the zalman rad? There is a shroud there as well. The other shrouds are mainly to catch the light off the led strip.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Don't get me wrong, a full loop is much more effective when it comes to getting the best clocks. But I see plenty of people getting around 4.6 ghz with a 4770k and an h100i, where my full loop will likely push it to 4.8, maybe 4.9 ghz. So if that bump is enough for you and worth the price, then all means go for it.
> 
> I just sold off my 3 gpu blocks, wasn't able to get much at all for them. Lot of money lost... Don't think I will be putting this lightning under water.


Right. A 300MHz difference at those clocks is a ~7% difference. With so few games limited by CPUs these days, 7% difference in CPU clock doesn't mean much me to as a gamer. But, this is an overclocking forum, so most, I imagine, really like that clock increase, for whatever benefit that (besides the wonderful feeling of knowing you have pushed everything to its limit).

EDIT: nope, CPU's still at 4.2GHz, haha.

If anyone needs them, here is the lengths of the old versus new front-panel connectors:

*Power LED/SW, HDD LED, and Reset SW*
Old: ~12.1"
New: ~18.3"

*HD Audio connector*
Old: ~24"
New: ~23.5"

*USB 3.0 connector*
Old: 13"
New: 19"

~Ibrahim~


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Right. A 300MHz difference at those clocks is a ~7% difference. With so few games limited by CPUs these days, 7% difference in CPU clock doesn't mean much me to as a gamer. But, this is an overclocking forum, so most, I imagine, really like that clock increase, for whatever benefit that (besides the wonderful feeling of knowing you have pushed everything to its limit).
> 
> EDIT: nope, CPU's still at 4.2GHz, haha.
> 
> If anyone needs them, here is the lengths of the old versus new front-panel connectors:
> 
> *Power LED/SW, HDD LED, and Reset SW*
> Old: ~12.1"
> New: ~18.3"
> 
> *HD Audio connector*
> Old: ~24"
> New: ~23.5"
> 
> *USB 3.0 connector*
> Old: 13"
> New: 19"
> 
> ~Ibrahim~


Can you take a pic of the USB cable extended so I can see, I took a pic of mine around page 187, I'll refind it if not, I'm still in class, just wanted to compare.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Can you take a pic of the USB cable extended so I can see, I took a pic of mine around page 187, I'll refind it if not, I'm still in class, just wanted to compare.


Sure! Unfortunately, I didn't straighten it out, but you can see the difference. I've already put in the new one and I'm a little hesitant to go through 30 minutes of opening the front panel, etc. Hopefully, this will work!











Corsair didn't ask for the shorter one back, so if anyone broke their connectors and a small one works for you, let me know!









~Ibrahim~


----------



## strykerr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Right. A 300MHz difference at those clocks is a ~7% difference. With so few games limited by CPUs these days, 7% difference in CPU clock doesn't mean much me to as a gamer. But, this is an overclocking forum, so most, I imagine, really like that clock increase, for whatever benefit that (besides the wonderful feeling of knowing you have pushed everything to its limit).
> 
> EDIT: nope, CPU's still at 4.2GHz, haha.
> 
> If anyone needs them, here is the lengths of the old versus new front-panel connectors:
> 
> *Power LED/SW, HDD LED, and Reset SW*
> Old: ~12.1"
> New: ~18.3"
> 
> *HD Audio connector*
> Old: ~24"
> New: ~23.5"
> 
> *USB 3.0 connector*
> Old: 13"
> New: 19"
> 
> ~Ibrahim~


all depends on what game your playing lol arma 3 and games like tera are cpu bound games like bf3 are gpu bound


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Sure! Unfortunately, I didn't straighten it out, but you can see the difference. I've already put in the new one and I'm a little hesitant to go through 30 minutes of opening the front panel, etc. Hopefully, this will work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair didn't ask for the shorter one back, so if anyone broke their connectors and a small one works for you, let me know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ibrahim~


Argh I think I have the short one then, is there a number I can call or do I need to email? If I extend mine from the front to the back of the case it falls a few inches short of hitting the back.


----------



## Cotton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Argh I think I have the short one then, is there a number I can call or do I need to email? If I extend mine from the front to the back of the case it falls a few inches short of hitting the back.


Thats what she said.

Sorry, I had to. You guys are really threading the needle in this thread.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> Thats what she said.
> 
> Sorry, I had to. You guys are really threading the needle in this thread.


Just LOL...

On a side note, think I found my memory for this ! http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/memory/g_skill_trident_x_2400mhz_32gb_kit/1

These babies are BEAST! Gonna take my Viper kit back tomorrow, and get 2 of these! The review is insane! Perfect for 64gb!


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> all depends on what game your playing lol arma 3 and games like tera are cpu bound games like bf3 are gpu bound


Oh, good point! I forget about those games...I think strategy games are CPU-limited, too. I should've stated: _most_ games are GPU-bound.









~Ibrahim~


----------



## trama09

I've been stalking this thread every since I got the case, 2 months ago. And I can't remember seeing if the top will fit a push / pull configuration with a Z77 Sabertooth.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Just LOL...
> 
> On a side note, think I found my memory for this ! http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/memory/g_skill_trident_x_2400mhz_32gb_kit/1
> 
> These babies are BEAST! Gonna take my Viper kit back tomorrow, and get 2 of these! The review is insane! Perfect for 64gb!


I have that exact stuff. It is pretty awesome.


----------



## strykerr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> I've been stalking this thread every since I got the case, 2 months ago. And I can't remember seeing if the top will fit a push / pull configuration with a Z77 Sabertooth.[/quote
> 
> what kit for cooling?


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> what kit for cooling?


I am thinking about the Kraken X60, which looks to be a 27mm radiator itself. And I am hoping to use 4 Noctuas for push/ pull.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Argh I think I have the short one then, is there a number I can call or do I need to email? If I extend mine from the front to the back of the case it falls a few inches short of hitting the back.


Oh, whoops, missed this.









You should open a ticket on their site. It won't have the Air 540's part # in the system, but just use any part # on their website, and just mention you have the Air 540. Mine came in about a week (though there was a weird delay on their end, so probably sooner for you!).

I think the short one is actually the default. Has anybody gotten a case with the longer one built-in? The easiest way to tell: is your USB 3.0 closer to your power switches cable or your HD audio cable?


----------



## RandySavage

Just got my 540 in last night (new haswell build). I've only unboxed it and looked around a bit, but a few first impressions:

I believe it arrived without blemish and the cardboard box was not dented in the slightest (bought from newegg and they're a 1 day shipment for me, even selecting the cheapest shipping option, i.e. free in this case)

The build quality is good. The sturdiness of the case is good. It is a lot lighter than I expected, which means more plastic parts. Essentially, it is engineered to be everything it needs to be and not much more. I can see where some users might have problems with the 2.5/3.5 drive bays (back) as well as the hot swappable bays on the front compartment, but this appears to be about the only obvious thing from a cursory inspection. Everything seemed easy to navigate and pop on/off. Most everything critical seemed to be sufficiently sturdy.

The size is great! I'll be putting a h100i on the top in a pull configuration w/ an Asus Hero and there will be plenty of room. The cable routing options are great. The side window is larger than I expected.

I like the 3x140mm fan setup... I suspect that they'll be noticeable, but not "loud" nor annoying, but I'll have to put them through their paces before final judgment. I think replacement would likely be cost prohibitive.

I'll also check on the cable length and report back so forum users who are planning on purchasing can tell what cables are included (long or short) with current newegg stock.


----------



## theilya

purchased mine today...

dont know what to do with regard to lights


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandySavage*
> 
> Just got my 540 in last night (new haswell build). I've only unboxed it and looked around a bit, but a few first impressions:
> 
> I believe it arrived without blemish and the cardboard box was not dented in the slightest (bought from newegg and they're a 1 day shipment for me, even selecting the cheapest shipping option, i.e. free in this case)
> 
> The build quality is good. The sturdiness of the case is good. It is a lot lighter than I expected, which means more plastic parts. Essentially, it is engineered to be everything it needs to be and not much more. I can see where some users might have problems with the 2.5/3.5 drive bays (back) as well as the hot swappable bays on the front compartment, but this appears to be about the only obvious thing from a cursory inspection. Everything seemed easy to navigate and pop on/off. Most everything critical seemed to be sufficiently sturdy.
> 
> The size is great! I'll be putting a h100i on the top in a pull configuration w/ an Asus Hero and there will be plenty of room. The cable routing options are great. The side window is larger than I expected.
> 
> I like the 3x140mm fan setup... I suspect that they'll be noticeable, but not "loud" nor annoying, but I'll have to put them through their paces before final judgment. I think replacement would likely be cost prohibitive.
> 
> I'll also check on the cable length and report back so forum users who are planning on purchasing can tell what cables are included (long or short) with current newegg stock.


Nice! Thank you for the info.

A couple notes, if you don't know (you might!): the hot-swap connectors are removable (two screws), some motherboards can control 3-pin fans like in this case (I have mine running at 700RPM and they are darn silent--my overhead ceiling fan makes more noise!), and surprisingly, the many holes do not make a loud case. I guess that depends on your parts, though, but with my rig, it remains silent when doing anything day-to-day.

Thanks for checking the lengths. I'm sure would-be buyers are interested! I'm glad they provide it free of charge, but it will slow down your build if the shorter one doesn't work.


----------



## gdaymate

Here's my case. If there was more room, I'll add another fan.


----------



## Thrasher1016

WAIT.

What?

*Why?!*

Thanks - T


----------



## strykerr1

I'm going to be honest I don't know what size rad the kraken has but a h100 can fit push pull.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdaymate*
> 
> Here's my case. If there was more room, I'll add another fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


HOLY CRAP
Oh btw, where did you get those frameless fans

Your fan rigging reminds me of this guy's rig on OCN

http://www.overclock.net/g/i/803045/right-to-left-san-ace-9sg1212g101-delta-pfc1212de-38mm-shroud-25mm-shroud-afb1212hhe-afb1212de-blowing-from-the-side-keeping-the-flow-from-getting-out-to-the-sides-with-the-additional-shrouding-made-quite-a-bit-of-difference/
and

http://www.overclock.net/g/i/730095/a/623373/next-step-i-added-a-shroud-between-the-high-powered-delta-fan-and-the-cooler-that-improved-the-temperature-by-about-0-7c/


----------



## RandySavage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> A couple notes, if you don't know (you might!): the hot-swap connectors are removable (two screws)


I was meaning that all the drive bays seem flimsy/not particularly sturdy. They're the kind of parts that can last a lifetime if you wear kids' gloves and use them perfectly, at the perfect angle, etc., but I strongly suspect that if you misalign things or try and force them, then you're going to break them fairly easily. Everything else I looked at would likely take a more significant degree of negligence to break.

Realistically, these types of things are to be expected in this price range. Frankly, I'm impressed that there aren't more of these types of shortcuts/plasticky parts on this case. I purchased it for its value and, all things considered, I think it's a great value [price paid $129.99 - $10.00 rebate (crosses fingers)]. I almost pulled the trigger on an R4, but decided not to with the room provided in this case (e.g., height above and below mobo as well as width of main chamber), the stock fans, and additional space behind the mobo. The R4 is routinely on sale for ~$90 shipped, but I think the extra $ is warranted for the 540, especially if you plan on having watercooling (and additional ease for custom jobs) and expanded GPU situations. People routinely put watercooling setups in R4s, but they seem quite a bit more cramped than this will be. I'll probably keep the case for ~4 years or more, so I'm not really worried about the extra $30 amortized over that time period.

I could also see where depending on the fan setup, someone might want to add covers for all the open air spaces in this case. However, for any traditional air flow setup, i.e. intake at front bottom and exhaust out the top/back, I'm not sure how the lack of filters (and open spaces) could be an issue. I'll be exhausting out the top, so I'm not particularly worried about dust bunnies finding a home there... and below the sliding hdd spots, I'm not sure that dust is going to defy gravity to come into my case... next to the mobo panel, I presume the 2 intake fans will be pushing air by that as well, so I'm not worried about anything coming in through the back of the case... So, it seems complaints in this department are likely limited to very specific consumer needs and I can completely understand why Corsair cut a few corners to bring the case to us at this price point.

Bottom line is that it's marketed as a spectacular value and at first glance, it certainly appears to live up to this claim.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdaymate*
> 
> Here's my case. If there was more room, I'll add another fan.


I can't tell if this is a joke or not.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> I can't tell if this is a joke or not.


I have done something similar, but I only stacked three fans...that's a freakin' wind tunnel!


----------



## trama09

I don't have the strongest background when it comes to physics and wind, but I don't think stacking fans produces the effects one would assume.

But I may be wrong.


----------



## Sparda09

im considering selling my 500R for this case.....not too sure atm


----------



## strykerr1

That's a sweet case lol and a sweet fan setup

I bet your moving some serious air through that, realistically it works, the fans tunneled like that and stacked may not increase air speed but definitely increases pressure and instead of losing cfm due to loss of pressure he is maintaing it so I imagine his cfm is exactly the same as entrance cfm maybe just maybe one or two less. The only thing I see that may be wrong is I don't know how many fans you would actually need before it becomes negligible but nevertheless that's some good thinking and way to customize!! And the case looks awesome.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> I don't have the strongest background when it comes to physics and wind, but I don't think stacking fans produces the effects one would assume.
> 
> But I may be wrong.


You suffer from diminishing returns rather quickly, but I definitely saw a tangible benefit of three stacked fans vs. 1 fan. I am not sure at what point the gdaymate's cooler had enough fans...but I admire the absolute overkill. And it looks very unique as well.


----------



## theilya

I was looking into NZXT HUE but it seems to be sold out

what are good alternatives


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> I was looking into NZXT HUE but it seems to be sold out
> 
> what are good alternatives


Posted this a few pages back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I have one of these they are affordable, 2x longer than the nzxt hue, don't have a drive bay taken, and have a cool remote. Just an adhesive led strip. Get them *here*. Fellow member buehlar turned me on to them. He shows them quite a bit in the vengeance c70 thread if you want to check them out. If you search the sellers other items there is a version with a wall adapter as well. The one linked you would wire to the psu.


----------



## ChrisB17

Just have to put side panels on and its done. Awesome case. I am happy with it.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdaymate*
> 
> Here's my case. If there was more room, I'll add another fan.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> I don't have the strongest background when it comes to physics and wind, but I don't think stacking fans produces the effects one would assume.
> 
> But I may be wrong.


You're right, CFM won't increase nor will static pressure. That's why counter rotating fans exist








And simply flipping a fan the other way round won't work either, you would see both fans just stop running, the exhaust fan blade needs to be inverted and adjusted for more pressure


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> I don't have the strongest background when it comes to physics and wind, but I don't think stacking fans produces the effects one would assume.
> 
> But I may be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, CFM won't increase nor will static pressure. That's why counter rotating fans exist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And simply flipping a fan the other way round won't work either, you would see both fans just stop running, the exhaust fan blade needs to be inverted and adjusted for more pressure
Click to expand...

I have done it myself, outside of the case, and inside my case. I can vouch... adding up to three fans in series does in fact push more air. Try it if you have a couple fans sitting around.


----------



## RandySavage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Thanks for checking the lengths. I'm sure would-be buyers are interested! I'm glad they provide it free of charge, but it will slow down your build if the shorter one doesn't work.


I can confirm based upon the pictures in this thread that I got a "short" set of front panel connectors from a newegg order earlier this week. Filed a ticket (had to use a different part # since the 540 air isn't on the list), so we'll see what happens. Once I get my other parts in, I don't want any hiccups.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have done it myself, outside of the case, and inside my case. I can vouch... adding up to three fans in series does in fact push more air. Try it if you have a couple fans sitting around.


Like,




?


----------



## DarthBaggins

now that is some high fan noise


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> now that is some high fan noise


If you think that's noisy welcome to my other collections :


----------



## strykerr1

dave im not trying to argue but after you mentioned fans not having static pressure i looked it up the rating that comes with fans is static pressure rating ofr that given fan its earlier in the post. and http://www.asi.k-state.edu/doc/dairy/fans-airflow-vs-static-pressure.pdf this is the link of a few examples of static pressure and thats why the rating is in that formart look at the spec for this fan

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181027

again not trying to argue but staic pressure or maybe its a different term exist. it has to its plain common sense lol. i may be using the wrong term and so may the whole case fan industry.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> dave im not trying to argue but after you mentioned fans not having static pressure i looked it up the rating that comes with fans is static pressure rating ofr that given fan its earlier in the post. and http://www.asi.k-state.edu/doc/dairy/fans-airflow-vs-static-pressure.pdf this is the link of a few examples of static pressure and thats why the rating is in that formart look at the spec for this fan
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181027
> 
> again not trying to argue but staic pressure or maybe its a different term exist. it has to its plain common sense lol. i may be using the wrong term and so may the whole case fan industry.


----------



## Lumo841

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> dave im not trying to argue but after you mentioned fans not having static pressure i looked it up the rating that comes with fans is static pressure rating ofr that given fan its earlier in the post. and http://www.asi.k-state.edu/doc/dairy/fans-airflow-vs-static-pressure.pdf this is the link of a few examples of static pressure and thats why the rating is in that formart look at the spec for this fan
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181027
> 
> again not trying to argue but staic pressure or maybe its a different term exist. it has to its plain common sense lol. i may be using the wrong term and so may the whole case fan industry.


Wat?


----------



## gdaymate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> WAIT.
> 
> What?
> 
> *Why?!*
> 
> Thanks - T


I wanted to create something similar to this video, I love the overkill look of the stack lol.





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY CRAP
> Oh btw, where did you get those frameless fans
> 
> Your fan rigging reminds me of this guy's rig on OCN
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/g/i/803045/right-to-left-san-ace-9sg1212g101-delta-pfc1212de-38mm-shroud-25mm-shroud-afb1212hhe-afb1212de-blowing-from-the-side-keeping-the-flow-from-getting-out-to-the-sides-with-the-additional-shrouding-made-quite-a-bit-of-difference/
> and
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/g/i/730095/a/623373/next-step-i-added-a-shroud-between-the-high-powered-delta-fan-and-the-cooler-that-improved-the-temperature-by-about-0-7c/


I got those fans from ebay for around $4AUD each. I simply cracked the fan out of its housing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> That's a sweet case lol and a sweet fan setup
> 
> I bet your moving some serious air through that, realistically it works, the fans tunneled like that and stacked may not increase air speed but definitely increases pressure and instead of losing cfm due to loss of pressure he is maintaing it so I imagine his cfm is exactly the same as entrance cfm maybe just maybe one or two less. The only thing I see that may be wrong is I don't know how many fans you would actually need before it becomes negligible but nevertheless that's some good thinking and way to customize!! And the case looks awesome.


Thanks mate. There is a huge increase of airflow from all the fans, I wasn't expecting much of a temperature improvement however I was surprised to see load temperatures drop 5-10C on my [email protected] I don't know the principles or physics but it works.


----------



## strykerr1

Been drinking and I'm on my phone but Dave always says static pressure does not apply tocase fans


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> Been drinking and I'm on my phone but Dave always says static pressure does not apply tocase fans


When you're going through a barrier like a filter it does.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandySavage*
> 
> I can confirm based upon the pictures in this thread that I got a "short" set of front panel connectors from a newegg order earlier this week. Filed a ticket (had to use a different part # since the 540 air isn't on the list), so we'll see what happens. Once I get my other parts in, I don't want any hiccups.


I just ordered mine from newegg today.
Can you tell me whats the deal with short/long front panel?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> Been drinking and I'm on my phone but Dave always says static pressure does not apply tocase fans


I would love to have some of what you're on.
I never once said static pressure doesn't apply to case fans, i always advocate it
Besides,


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> I just ordered mine from newegg today.
> Can you tell me whats the deal with short/long front panel?


Depending on your motherboard where the font headers are, the cables that come with the 540 may not reach. Though I don't have a problem with my Sabertooth Z77. Early batches of the case ship with "shorter" cables and (I think) recent ones have longer cables. Though, if you think you have a case with shorter cables, get up with Corsair support and they'll send you a front header with longer cables for free.


----------



## xNry

I don't know if it's been mentioned but new color coming soon?



http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Carbide-540-Cube-Case/dp/B00F3ZN55E/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1380182410&sr=1-2&keywords=carbide+air+540


----------



## Qu1ckset

Updated


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNry*
> 
> I don't know if it's been mentioned but new color coming soon?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Carbide-540-Cube-Case/dp/B00F3ZN55E/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1380182410&sr=1-2&keywords=carbide+air+540


Yeah, it's a color we call "Steel Silver" but it's a metallic silver, looks great in person. Based off a BMW Frozen Silver color we saw and liked:



Not exactly the same, but very similar. We've used it on the 600T Silver edition and it looks great.


----------



## MarvinDessica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Yeah, it's a color we call "Steel Silver" but it's a metallic silver, looks great in person. Based off a BMW Frozen Silver color we saw and liked:
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly the same, but very similar. We've used it on the 600T Silver edition and it looks great.


WANT WANT WANT!


----------



## ikjadoon

OK, I'm getting a wee bit of dust in my case. Stock fans and the front stock filter. Has anybody pinpointed which of the 5 or 6 meshes are prone to dust entry?

I think it's because when the computer is off, there is no positive pressure to stop dust from entering.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> [quote name="theilya" url="/t/1404897/corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery/2030#post_20870196"]I just ordered mine from newegg today.Can you tell me whats the deal with short/long front panel?


Depending on your motherboard where the font headers are, the cables that come with the 540 may not reach. Though I don't have a problem with my Sabertooth Z77. Early batches of the case ship with "shorter" cables and (I think) recent ones have longer cables. Though, if you think you have a case with shorter cables, get up with Corsair support and they'll send you a front header with longer cables for free.[/QUOTE]

Actually, even cases bought this week still include the shorter cables. I don't think Corsair is making the long cables the default, as this issue has been known for months. Unless that guy somehow bought ancient stock.

But, they'll ship longer ones out for free and they don't even want the shorter ones back...me thinks I will attempt to mount the USB 3.0's in a PCIe slot...


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> OK, I'm getting a wee bit of dust in my case. Stock fans and the front stock filter. Has anybody pinpointed which of the 5 or 6 meshes are prone to dust entry?
> 
> I think it's because when the computer is off, there is no positive pressure to stop dust from entering.


And no negative pressure for dust to draw in from.
Actually TBH pressure in the stock arrangement is probably equal but even in my previous case that had a serious filter still built up dust.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Actually, even cases bought this week still include the shorter cables. I don't think Corsair is making the long cables the default, as this issue has been known for months. Unless that guy somehow bought ancient stock.
> 
> But, they'll ship longer ones out for free and they don't even want the shorter ones back...me thinks I will attempt to mount the USB 3.0's in a PCIe slot...


The channel moves very slowly. Because we ship by container, each account orders hundreds of these things at a time. And sometimes that's 2-3 months worth of inventory. Many resellers are still selling through their first shipments.

All the new stuff for the past two months that's come out of the factory has the longer cables, but it takes a few months to trickle into the channel.


----------



## LunaP

Just went out returned my Vipers, bought an AX1200i Corsair PSU and a couple 840 EVO's, waiting on my RAM from newegg. Gonna submit my ticket to Corsair tonight for my case since my motherboard won't be out till end of next month, I'd rather not get caught on the short end of the stick.

Also looking @ The corsair braided cables, deciding on a color, seeing as the case is black, figuring a nice red set would go great with it! So pretty much EVERYTHING minus the RAM is corsair at this point lol. Woulda grabbed the Dominator Platinums but the 120$ price diff just didn't make sense for the aesthetics. Oh gotta order the filters for the case too. All that's left now is to order my CPU and Motherboard after.

Anyone have recommendations for cooling on the PSU side of the case? Or at least for good airflow? Or would there not be an issue w/ heat on that side?

OH and Fan controllers, saw some digital display ones at my store, but nothing that came off as new technology to me, and are there controllers that control more than 4-6 fans?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Anyone have recommendations for cooling on the PSU side of the case? Or at least for good airflow? Or would there not be an issue w/ heat on that side?
> 
> OH and Fan controllers, saw some digital display ones at my store, but nothing that came off as new technology to me, and are there controllers that control more than 4-6 fans?


There is no issue with heat at all. My SSD stays at normal temps and it is the only thing on that side. You don't need a controller that controls more than six fans unless you really just want to perfect every single fan by itself. I'd suggest just hooking up mutliple ones to each channel. I.E. Front fans to channel 1, top fans to channel 2, etc It really just depends on your set up how you configure the fan controller.


----------



## Ddreder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> The channel moves very slowly. Because we ship by container, each account orders hundreds of these things at a time. And sometimes that's 2-3 months worth of inventory. Many resellers are still selling through their first shipments.
> 
> All the new stuff for the past two months that's come out of the factory has the longer cables, but it takes a few months to trickle into the channel.


So im not the only one whos power switch, led, hdd light ect was to short? I just got my case on tuesday and that was probably my biggest beef with it.. Luckily i had some servo wire extensions from my RC cars that used to get my power button working atleast.. Should i just contact corsair about this? I almost said screw it and started cutting wires and making my own! but my better judgement kicked in lol


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> There is no issue with heat at all. My SSD stays at normal temps and it is the only thing on that side. You don't need a controller that controls more than six fans unless you really just want to perfect every single fan by itself. I'd suggest just hooking up mutliple ones to each channel. I.E. Front fans to channel 1, top fans to channel 2, etc It really just depends on your set up how you configure the fan controller.


Ah didn't know you could assign multiple to 1 channel , good to know I thought it was 1 per lol.

Also Does it matter which way I mount the PSU? I got the AX1200i but if I put it in correctly the fan is now facing the back of the motherboard, which concerns me a bit, flipping it upside down has it face the other way, but just wanna verify if there is any issue with either.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Ah didn't know you could assign multiple to 1 channel , good to know I thought it was 1 per lol.
> 
> Also Does it matter which way I mount the PSU? I got the AX1200i but if I put it in correctly the fan is now facing the back of the motherboard, which concerns me a bit, flipping it upside down has it face the other way, but just wanna verify if there is any issue with either.


You thought only 1 will work?

You will have a issue with facing it towards the mobo, it's supposed to draw air from the side panel


----------



## kingtink

http://www.amazon.com/LEMONBEST-SMD-Water-resistant-Strip-Controller/dp/B00AJJDLHQ/ref=sr_1_4?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1380223902&sr=1-4&keywords=5050+led+strip#productDetails

I wana get this but i'm a little slow on understanding how to install it.
It seems to have a pwm connector but i don t think thats for connecting to the mobo. I randomly read someone on this forum said to alter a connector to fit a molex.

Anyway, I need my hand held for a moment and can someone tell me everything. Could I install this with power connected to the psu? What are the steps for proper connection? Is this a good buy or bad buy?


----------



## aecker22

Just built my Carbide machine! Loving the case so far!


----------



## trama09

I can't recall and I am too lazy to take my rig apart, but can you change out the SATA cables that connect to the components side?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> You thought only 1 will work?
> 
> You will have a issue with facing it towards the mobo, it's supposed to draw air from the side panel


LOL no no I meant like if the Controller said Fans 1 - 4 I thought it could only do 4 max wasn't aware that you could group.

And yeah, I figured as much , just wanted to confirm, gonna suck having it upside down tbh. Though point @ the side it will still be blocked so either way isn't it sort of an issue?


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> And no negative pressure for dust to draw in from.
> Actually TBH pressure in the stock arrangement is probably equal but even in my previous case that had a serious filter still built up dust.


That's a good point. Maybe, then, it's just naturally falling in from the top...

Yeah, I guess that filter does impede a bit. But, you had dust even with a filter on your intake? Why, dust, why must you do this?!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> The channel moves very slowly. Because we ship by container, each account orders hundreds of these things at a time. And sometimes that's 2-3 months worth of inventory. Many resellers are still selling through their first shipments.
> 
> All the new stuff for the past two months that's come out of the factory has the longer cables, but it takes a few months to trickle into the channel.


Ohhhh, I see. Thank you for the clarification. Great to hear the longer cables are now the default,


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingtink*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/LEMONBEST-SMD-Water-resistant-Strip-Controller/dp/B00AJJDLHQ/ref=sr_1_4?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1380223902&sr=1-4&keywords=5050+led+strip#productDetails
> 
> I wana get this but i'm a little slow on understanding how to install it.
> It seems to have a pwm connector but i don t think thats for connecting to the mobo. I randomly read someone on this forum said to alter a connector to fit a molex.
> 
> Anyway, I need my hand held for a moment and can someone tell me everything. Could I install this with power connected to the psu? What are the steps for proper connection? Is
> this a good buy or bad buy?


These look to be just like.the ones I have/linked a few pages back. They can be wired directly to your psu. The pics of what you linked appear to have the black plug with wires attached for the control box to plug in here:
and you would need to connect a molex plug on the other end to plug into your psu. It is just a 12v+ & a 12v- connection. The plug/wire that looks kind of like a fan plug is actually the ir sensor for the remote and the other flat plug is for the strip itself.
Sorry for the crap cell pics bit it should give an idea.


----------



## CITIPLAN

Fan controller for this case: highly recommend the Sunbeam Rheosmart 6 as it does great vertically, and gives option of both PWM control auto and individual manual control. Just hard to buy and requires some extra effort on install.


----------



## kingtink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> These look to be just like.the ones I have/linked a few pages back. They can be wired directly to your psu. The pics of what you linked appear to have the black plug with wires attached for the control box to plug in here:
> and you would need to connect a molex plug on the other end to plug into your psu. It is just a 12v+ & a 12v- connection. The plug/wire that looks kind of like a fan plug is actually the ir sensor for the remote and the other flat plug is for the strip itself.
> Sorry for the crap cell pics bit it should give an idea.


Thanks for the info. The part where the dc plug originates from is going to be connected to a molex female plug? So I wouldnt actually need to mod anything.

where do you keep your IR sensor?
That back space is going to get a little more crowded now!


----------



## gdubc

Yep, thats the part you hook the molex onto to then plug into one of the psu's molex extensions.
The sensor you kind of have to experiment with on where to put it so it can get a decent signal. You can also run that wire outside the case if you want as its not a very strong signal, but that remote is pretty cool.


----------



## kingtink

Ok now I need help on which sleeved extension cables to get.

I have two evga 760 sc acx in sli.

2013-09-26_152823.jpg 1253k .jpg file


Am I suppose to get EPS 8 pin
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14045/cab-560/Bitfenix_Alchemy_Multisleeve_8-Pin_EPS_Extension_Cable_-_45cm_-_Orange_BFA-MSC-8EPS45OK-RP.html?tl=c537s1533b193#blank

or

PCI-E
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14076/cab-595/Bitfenix_Alchemy_Multisleeve_8-Pin_PCI-E_Extension_Cable_-_45cm_-_Orange_BFA-MSC-8PEG45OK-RP.html?tl=c537s1538b193#blank

I assume the PCI-E ones cuz the ones I already have installed from my psu say PCI-E and the pictures of the EPS doesnt seem to match correctly but I want to be sure.

And the 6 pin are defaulted to only one choice.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingtink*
> 
> Ok now I need help on which sleeved extension cables to get.
> 
> I have two evga 760 sc acx in sli.
> 
> 2013-09-26_152823.jpg 1253k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Am I suppose to get EPS 8 pin
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14045/cab-560/Bitfenix_Alchemy_Multisleeve_8-Pin_EPS_Extension_Cable_-_45cm_-_Orange_BFA-MSC-8EPS45OK-RP.html?tl=c537s1533b193#blank
> 
> or
> 
> PCI-E
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14076/cab-595/Bitfenix_Alchemy_Multisleeve_8-Pin_PCI-E_Extension_Cable_-_45cm_-_Orange_BFA-MSC-8PEG45OK-RP.html?tl=c537s1538b193#blank
> 
> I assume the PCI-E ones cuz the ones I already have installed from my psu say PCI-E and the pictures of the EPS doesnt seem to match correctly but I want to be sure.
> 
> And the 6 pin are defaulted to only one choice.


You want the PCI-E.

EPS is used to power the motherboard - CPU.


----------



## Nytesnypr

Add me to the club....


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> I can't recall and I am too lazy to take my rig apart, but can you change out the SATA cables that connect to the components side?


Hehe...


----------



## valkyrie743

with the stock fans. how loud is it? i cant decided if i should upgrade to this case or the 600T


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> with the stock fans. how loud is it? i cant decided if i should upgrade to this case or the 600T


Don't buy this case for the fans. The one of three that works like it should is quiet enough at lower RPM's, but the other two were complete losses from the word go, like a belt sander on some rocks. With that said...the case itself is awesome for cable management, and there is plenty of room for just about any cooling solution you can come up with.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> with the stock fans. how loud is it? i cant decided if i should upgrade to this case or the 600T


I have mine at 700RPM and they are silent. My overhead ceiling fan is louder. At full power, ~1550RPM, they are noticeable, but I would not call them "loud". I have them ramp up from 700RPM to 1550RPM depending on CPU temperature, technically.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> I can't recall and I am too lazy to take my rig apart, but can you change out the SATA cables that connect to the components side?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Hehe...


Haha, feels. Luckily, I already took out the connectors and that's a no.







It's built into the connector and it ends in a female connection, anyways.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> That's a good point. Maybe, then, it's just naturally falling in from the top...
> 
> Yeah, I guess that filter does impede a bit. But, you had dust even with a filter on your intake? Why, dust, why must you do this?!
> Ohhhh, I see. Thank you for the clarification. Great to hear the longer cables are now the default,


To be fair, the pair of 72CFM fans i had in there (3.4mmH2O each) was pushing over 30CFM 24/7







(Yes, i've set them @ full speed)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Don't buy this case for the fans. The one of three that works like it should is quiet enough at lower RPM's, but the other two were complete losses from the word go, like a belt sander on some rocks. With that said...the case itself is awesome for cable management, and there is plenty of room for just about any cooling solution you can come up with.


I've said somewhere in the thread that the stock fans are pretty poorly made







The reason why it sounds like a belt sander on rocks is because of Corsair cheapskating, got to do with the bearing alignment and also some come out okay ... some come out not so okay. (Some grinds 24/7 at whatever speed)

I know corsair is going to come in and do some damage control but i don't care because it's the truth


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I know corsair is going to come in and do some damage control but i don't care because it's the truth


Damage control...should be rerouted to quality control...

But then again, I am still happy with my purchase. I did not buy the case for the fans provided...I bought it because it has easy cable management and room for a 360 60mm up front in a mid package with a smokey window.

Edit to add: I think my last post sounded like I was advising against the purchase of the case...I was implying that the purchase of the case should not be based on the fans provided...not that the fans ruin the case...


----------



## valkyrie743

im not buying the case for its fans. i just dont feel like dumping 30 bucks on top of the cost of the case for new fans. as long as it does not sound like a wind tunnel in my room ill be happy


----------



## Lumo841

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> with the stock fans. how loud is it? i cant decided if i should upgrade to this case or the 600T


I came from the 600T to this case and am much happier. To me it seems just as quiet as the 600T and once I replace the stock fans feel it could be even better. 540>600T IMO


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Damage control...should be rerouted to quality control...
> 
> But then again, I am still happy with my purchase. I did not buy the case for the fans provided...I bought it because it has easy cable management and room for a 360 60mm up front in a mid package with a smokey window.
> 
> Edit to add: I think my last post sounded like I was advising against the purchase of the case...I was implying that the purchase of the case should not be based on the fans provided...not that the fans ruin the case...


They are still way better than CM stock fans though, which tend to click badly (bearing again) after a short while, BladeMasters and the stock sickleflow fans


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lumo841*
> 
> I came from the 600T to this case and am much happier. To me it seems just as quiet as the 600T and once I replace the stock fans feel it could be even better. 540>600T IMO


o nice i built my bud a computer with the 600T and i really liked it. only thing was its kinda big. how would you compaire the size of this to a antec 900. i know the 540 is wide being its a two chamber case but is it the same height as other mid towers?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> o nice i built my bud a computer with the 600T and i really liked it. only thing was its kinda big. how would you compaire the size of this to a antec 900. i know the 540 is wide being its a two chamber case but is it the same height as other mid towers?


Shorter and shallower than bigger mid-towers of it's game. No mid-towers support 8 PCIE slots or even as much space on top of the motherboard ... most of them have at most 40mm above the motherboard (IIRC)


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> The one linked is $20.88 and free shipping and is 5 meters I believe. Still a good deal either way. I put the hue in my kids pc before finding this and now he is jealous of my remote!


hey, I'm a little confused on how is it connected?

the LED strip connects to the white adapter and the white adapter connects to an outlet? or to the PSU?


----------



## kingtink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> hey, I'm a little confused on how is it connected?
> 
> the LED strip connects to the white adapter and the white adapter connects to an outlet? or to the PSU?


did you read the recent posts between me and him? i think he explained it as the dc plug connects to the white adapter and the dc plug connects to the molex from your psu. i cant find a pic of the other side of the white adapter but i did buy it ll take it a while presumably from china. i ll do pics when i have it installed


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingtink*
> 
> did you read the recent posts between me and him? i think he explained it as the dc plug connects to the white adapter and the dc plug connects to the molex from your psu. i cant find a pic of the other side of the white adapter but i did buy it ll take it a while presumably from china. i ll do pics when i have it installed


thanks

did you get one from ebay or amazon?


----------



## gdubc

Here is another quick pic. 
The power cable from the psu plugs in the one side and there are the two wires off the other side, one is the ir sensor and the other plugs into the strip. Another with a bic for size reference:
Dang, I really need a good camera, phone pics suck!


----------



## jvolkman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CITIPLAN*
> 
> Fan controller for this case: highly recommend the Sunbeam Rheosmart 6 as it does great vertically, and gives option of both PWM control auto and individual manual control. Just hard to buy and requires some extra effort on install.


It looks like that has a mesh front? How does that look with the matte front of the 540?


----------



## lemniscate

guys, so the new cases have longer usb/audio cables? how do I contact corsair (their RMA site or local distributor or the shop I bought my case from) to get/buy the new front connectors? my usb 3.0 cable is almost strained, and I don't feel comfortable leaving it like that.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemniscate*
> 
> guys, so the new cases have longer usb/audio cables? how do I contact corsair (their RMA site or local distributor or the shop I bought my case from) to get/buy the new front connectors? my usb 3.0 cable is almost strained, and I don't feel comfortable leaving it like that.


Mate, have you read this thread, even the last few pages? At least five or six people have asked this just recently.


----------



## jvolkman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemniscate*
> 
> guys, so the new cases have longer usb/audio cables? how do I contact corsair (their RMA site or local distributor or the shop I bought my case from) to get/buy the new front connectors? my usb 3.0 cable is almost strained, and I don't feel comfortable leaving it like that.


Take a look at this thread: http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=120893


----------



## CITIPLAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvolkman*
> 
> It looks like that has a mesh front? How does that look with the matte front of the 540?


Yes, it is mesh, and it actually coordinates really nicely. Suppose it could depend on what you do with the other drive bay, but I'm happy with the look. The mesh has a kind of glossy coat that is consistent with the other mesh on the case, but isn't overwhelmingly obvious.


----------



## LunaP

I'm loving the case so far. I think I have everything now, except for my CPU/MOBO, will probably order the CPU within the next 2 weeks.

So far Since joining this thread less than a week ago, went out and grabbed:

Corsair Air540 Carbide Series Case
8x Corsair SP 120 EP's
Corsair H100i
Corsair AX1200i PSU
32GB G.Skill Trident X 2400 (ordering a 2nd later next month )
Samsung EVO 500gb
Samsung EVO 250 gb

Gonna order the magnetic filters for the case and the Braided cables for the PSU ( red color ) + the LED strip.

Also Seeing as the EVO 1TB is only about 130$ more than the 500 atm where I live, think I'll return the 500 & 250 and get that instead, given the advance in Controllers etc, I doubt this'll die out anytime soon.

Other than that, can't think of anything else to add except for the fan controller, which I had another one linked up as well wanted to ask peoples opinions on, I'll post later again once I find it!

overall the more you look @ this case, and the more you put into it as it gets filled it looks better and better!


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I'm loving the case so far. I think I have everything now, except for my CPU/MOBO, will probably order the CPU within the next 2 weeks.
> 
> So far Since joining this thread less than a week ago, went out and grabbed:
> 
> Corsair Air540 Carbide Series Case
> 8x Corsair SP 120 EP's
> Corsair H100i
> Corsair AX1200i PSU
> 32GB G.Skill Trident X 2400 (ordering a 2nd later next month )
> Samsung EVO 500gb
> Samsung EVO 250 gb
> 
> Gonna order the magnetic filters for the case and the Braided cables for the PSU ( red color ) + the LED strip.
> 
> Also Seeing as the EVO 1TB is only about 130$ more than the 500 atm where I live, think I'll return the 500 & 250 and get that instead, given the advance in Controllers etc, I doubt this'll die out anytime soon.
> 
> Other than that, can't think of anything else to add except for the fan controller, which I had another one linked up as well wanted to ask peoples opinions on, I'll post later again once I find it!
> 
> overall the more you look @ this case, and the more you put into it as it gets filled it looks better and better!
> 
> Oh and good news! They're quick now about the casing, I sent in a ticket last night,and they shipped a replacement today saying 1-2 business days!
> 
> If you need a rush on it make sure to post your ticket # in the forum that provided a few posts up!


Where you gonna use the other four SP120s?

You have an H100i listed up there, and in P/P that accounts for half of your total...
And if you wanted to use them on the case openings, then the AF120s would be better in those positions.

Just my









Thanks - T


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Where you gonna use the other four SP120s?
> 
> You have an H100i listed up there, and in P/P that accounts for half of your total...
> And if you wanted to use them on the case openings, then the AF120s would be better in those positions.
> 
> Just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T


Which side? AF for front and back? I thought SP was good for the Intake on the front at least. I still have time to take some back, and it was 3 in front 4 on top and 1 in the back. And typo (badly) its 4x 2packs so 8 total. Dunno why I put 8x 2 lol.

But yeah whats best recommended setup? vs all SP's. Appreciate it, I was just following the builds of others at this rate.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Which side? AF for front and back? I thought SP was good for the Intake on the front at least. I still have time to take some back, and it was 3 in front 4 on top and 1 in the back. And typo (badly) its 4x 2packs so 8 total. Dunno why I put 8x 2 lol.
> 
> But yeah whats best recommended setup? vs all SP's. Appreciate it, I was just following the builds of others at this rate.


Someone tell me I'm wrong, but AFs are for air space, SPs are for radiators.

It's not that they _won't_ work, it's that there's a better option based on the setup indicated!

Thanks - T


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Which side? AF for front and back? I thought SP was good for the Intake on the front at least. I still have time to take some back, and it was 3 in front 4 on top and 1 in the back. And typo (badly) its 4x 2packs so 8 total. Dunno why I put 8x 2 lol.
> 
> But yeah whats best recommended setup? vs all SP's. Appreciate it, I was just following the builds of others at this rate.


For the most part, the CFM difference between the AF and SP will be negligible in an open air setting (such as case intake with no radiator). The AF will be quieter at speed though, and the SP will future proof you if you ever intend to go with a water cooled setup. Really depends what you plan on doing before you can define a "best" setup. I bought 7 SP120's (3 intake and 4 push/pull h100) and eventually upgraded to a 240 and 360mm rad. Also, the rear fan is a 140mm.

My 540:


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Someone tell me I'm wrong, but AFs are for air space, SPs are for radiators.
> 
> It's not that they _won't_ work, it's that there's a better option based on the setup indicated!
> 
> Thanks - T


If you are trying to push air through a radiator, then you need a fan with good static pressure, hence the SP120 (static pressure) superiority over AF120 (air flow). You can use an SP120 for air flow or an AF120 for radiators, but they won't be in their "optimal" setting. You could very well use an AF120 for a pull setup, because Static pressure only applies to push configurations.

EDIT: I kinda reiterated what you said, apologies


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Corsair Air540 Carbide Series Case
> 8x Corsair SP 120 EP's
> Corsair H100i
> Corsair AX1200i PSU
> 32GB G.Skill Trident X 2400 (ordering a 2nd later next month )
> Samsung EVO 500gb
> Samsung EVO 250 gb


Why sure the ******edly high wattage? Are you doing 4 way SLI or crossfire?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Why sure the ******edly high wattage? Are you doing 4 way SLI or crossfire?


Lol, 4 way requires more than 1200 watts. My friend with OC'd three way titans needs 1500 watts. Luckily for me that means I get a seasonic x1250 on the cheap.


----------



## Cotton

Got the man's fans back in it. Rubber mounted fronts and rear. Rubber-gromit mounted rad-pull fans (top). I haven't mounted the bottom rad fans (2x NF-P12) yet because I want to see if the free and open case environment is what I want.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> If you are trying to push air through a radiator, then you need a fan with good static pressure, hence the SP120 (static pressure) superiority over AF120 (air flow). You can use an SP120 for air flow or an AF120 for radiators, but they won't be in their "optimal" setting. You could very well use an AF120 for a pull setup, because Static pressure only applies to push configurations.
> 
> EDIT: I kinda reiterated what you said, apologies


I noticed at the store they had a wall of fans plugged up, one of them was the performance SP 120 and I could barely feel air going through it ( 1500RPM) made me somewhat worried. So optimally (for now ) since fans are cheap anyways, just go for AF's on the front / back? Also is a 120 better for pushing than the 140 for the rear one or would the diff be hardly noticeable? I noticed some of the small fans @ the store were blasting air out lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Why sure the ******edly high wattage? Are you doing 4 way SLI or crossfire?


2x Titans + OC 4960x + everything else and room for improvement.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Lol, 4 way requires more than 1200 watts. My friend with OC'd three way titans needs 1500 watts. Luckily for me that means I get a seasonic x1250 on the cheap.


1500....jeez, I was looking at going 3 eventually, just waiting on next months GPU release for the Titan to go down to grab another. What would be a good recommendation then? I was also looking @ the Corsair 900's that could link together, but they were out at the store.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> Got the man's fans back in it. Rubber mounted fronts and rear. Rubber-gromit mounted rad-pull fans (top). I haven't mounted the bottom rad fans (2x NF-P12) yet because I want to see if the free and open case environment is what I want.


Which Model are those for the Noctua? RPM wise etc, how loud are they? I've heard insanely good things about them, would have jumped @ them over the SP's initially had they been in stock ( For intake/exhaust).


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> If you are trying to push air through a radiator, then you need a fan with good static pressure, hence the SP120 (static pressure) superiority over AF120 (air flow). You can use an SP120 for air flow or an AF120 for radiators, but they won't be in their "optimal" setting. You could very well use an AF120 for a pull setup, because *Static pressure only applies to push configurations.*
> 
> EDIT: I kinda reiterated what you said, apologies


This is wrong. The static pressure rating of the fan is the fans ability to work with resistance. Whether or not it is push or pull the resistance of a rad is still there so it will matter. I would keep the sp fans as your intake if they have any resistance to work through, be it rad, filters, or drive cages.

Don't worry Luna, your fans are good. You will get more static pressure from those sp fans than most of the fans on the market.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> This is wrong. The static pressure rating of the fan is the fans ability to work with resistance. Whether or not it is push or pull the resistance of a rad is still there so it will matter. I would keep the sp fans as your intake if they have any resistance to work through, be it rad, filters, or drive cages.
> 
> Don't worry Luna, your fans are good. You will get more static pressure from those sp fans than most of the fans on the market.


Thank you! Much appreciated, was about to remove them and rush back to the store then put an order in on new egg Lol. Still a month off from the new Asus board, but I'm meticulous about getting the best out of what I can get when it comes to new rigs.

As for a 1 TB Samsung EVO SSD, from what I"m reading up on , there doesn't seem to be the fear and or issue with depreciation like in the past with their new breakthroughs, figured I'd exchange my 250/500 back ( just bought them ) for the 1 TB since I"d technically be saving money this way. Anyone advise against it or go for it?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> 1500....jeez, I was looking at going 3 eventually, just waiting on next months GPU release for the Titan to go down to grab another. What would be a good recommendation then? I was also looking @ the Corsair 900's that could link together, but they were out at the store.


He's using an enermax 1500 watt. He just ordered this case, I'll let you know how fitment goes with it once he gets everything in. He's also has an insane water cooling set up because he's running a 3960x and the titans are softmodded to run at 1.3 volts.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> He's using an enermax 1500 watt. He just ordered this case, I'll let you know how fitment goes with it once he gets everything in. He's also has an insane water cooling set up because he's running a 3960x and the titans are softmodded to run at 1.3 volts.


Nice, more the reason why I'm considering WC, with 2 I think I'd do fine with air but after that its time to break down the walls and re-engineer. I'll see how 2 goes for now. I still have time to return the h100i though from what I've seen its pretty quiet.


----------



## Cotton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Which Model are those for the Noctua? RPM wise etc, how loud are they? I've heard insanely good things about them, would have jumped @ them over the SP's initially had they been in stock ( For intake/exhaust).


NF-P12-1300
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608004

NF-S12B
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608009


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> For the most part, the CFM difference between the AF and SP will be negligible in an open air setting (such as case intake with no radiator). The AF will be quieter at speed though, and the SP will future proof you if you ever intend to go with a water cooled setup. Really depends what you plan on doing before you can define a "best" setup. I bought 7 SP120's (3 intake and 4 push/pull h100) and eventually upgraded to a 240 and 360mm rad. Also, the rear fan is a 140mm.
> 
> My 540:


what thickness are those rads? I want to use the same rads as well 80mm or 60mm on the top?


----------



## bond32

Looks like 60. I have a 60 as well, I don't think 80 would fit unless you put the fans up top in which you can't put the top panel on.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Looks like 60. I have a 60 as well, I don't think 80 would fit unless you put the fans up top in which you can't put the top panel on.


Correct. UT60 240 up top and UT60 360 up front. The top fans are millimeters from my ram and the front rad is millimeters from my graphics cards, it's pretty much maxed out.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Correct. UT60 240 up top and UT60 360 up front. The top fans are millimeters from my ram and the front rad is millimeters from my graphics cards, it's pretty much maxed out.


How long are your cards? I've got classys and probably have to put 45mm rad up front.


----------



## bond32

Here's mine. The Lightning is longer than the classified I believe. I have a 30mm rad up front with fans on the inside, so you could do a push pull if you wanted.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> This is wrong. The static pressure rating of the fan is the fans ability to work with resistance. Whether or not it is push or pull the resistance of a rad is still there so it will matter. I would keep the sp fans as your intake if they have any resistance to work through, be it rad, filters, or drive cages.
> 
> Don't worry Luna, your fans are good. You will get more static pressure from those sp fans than most of the fans on the market.


Can you explain this? From my understanding, static pressure is measured on the turbulent side of the fan and basically quantifies its ability to keep air from escaping back through the blades. Therefore it only applies to the direction of airflow post fan, ie push config.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Can you explain this? From my understanding, static pressure is measured on the turbulent side of the fan and basically quantifies its ability to keep air from escaping back through the blades. Therefore it only applies to the direction of airflow post fan, ie push config.


You are still going through a barrier (RAD) whether you are in push or pull. You are still going to be seeing a decrease in airflow whether or not you are pushing or pulling. Martin's Liquid Lab and LinusTechTips both did tests proving this. (They were trying to see if one or the other lowered temperatures, though)

Also, you can have the "turbulant" side of the fan pushing or pulling. For instance, if you put the fan on the bottom of the rad pushing air through the rad out of the case (exhaust) or you can put the fans on top of the rad pushing in (intake).


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Correct. UT60 240 up top and UT60 360 up front. The top fans are millimeters from my ram and the front rad is millimeters from my graphics cards, it's pretty much maxed out.


Thank you very much I wonder if you'll enjoy my mod in the case later using those


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Someone tell me I'm wrong, but AFs are for air space, SPs are for radiators.
> 
> It's not that they _won't_ work, it's that there's a better option based on the setup indicated!


That isn't true. Filters still defeat AF fans
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> This is wrong. The static pressure rating of the fan is the fans ability to work with resistance. Whether or not it is push or pull the resistance of a rad is still there so it will matter. I would keep the sp fans as your intake if they have any resistance to work through, be it rad, filters, or drive cages.
> 
> Don't worry Luna, your fans are good. You will get more static pressure from those sp fans than most of the fans on the market.


Some of my deltas have more CFM/dBa (same static pressure, WFB1212M 34dB 3.4mmH2O 73CFM) than SP120s







And 1 of my new San aces is also 35dB while having far higher static pressure and 70-something CFM







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Can you explain this? From my understanding, static pressure is measured on the turbulent side of the fan and basically quantifies its ability to keep air from escaping back through the blades. Therefore it only applies to the direction of airflow post fan, ie push config.


No, just no. Static pressure is the measurement of it's ability to counter resistance ("RESISTANCE IS FUTILE!")


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> No, just no. Static pressure is the measurement of it's ability to counter resistance ("RESISTANCE IS FUTILE!")


Exactly! and this resistance is the positive air pressure created on the "push" side of the fan when airflow obstruction occurs. Im glad we're finally agreeing!


----------



## theilya

Upgraded to corsair 540 and h100i reduced CPU temp by 25c.....

Just need to get my front panel extensions and hzbt hue


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Exactly! and this resistance is the positive air pressure created on the "push" side of the fan when airflow obstruction occurs. Im glad we're finally agreeing!


False.


----------



## pac0tac0

Grabbed one of these two weeks ago, fit all 3 of my ssd's and i love the hot swap HDD's.

Edit: But does anyone else notice that their cards sit at an angle? i noticed that i guess the pci slot holes are not well lined up with the board, so my graphic cards sit at a downward facing angle.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> That isn't true. Filters still defeat AF fans
> Some of my deltas have more CFM/dBa (same static pressure, WFB1212M 34dB 3.4mmH2O 73CFM) than SP120s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 1 of my new San aces is also 35dB while having far higher static pressure and 70-something CFM


Notice I said most fans







deltas are on another level though for sure.

Something interesting with fans is that it has been shown that on a rad fans cool better in push, but the fans themselves work more efficiently in pull.

I wondered when you were going to speak up.on the static pressure thing DaveLT. How are those deltas for noise compared to the sp120s btw? I haven't had any before but if I was to step up....


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Notice I said most fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deltas are on another level though for sure.
> 
> Something interesting with fans is that it has been shown that on a rad fans cool better in push, but the fans themselves work more efficiently in pull.
> 
> I wondered when you were going to speak up.on the static pressure thing DaveLT. How are those deltas for noise compared to the sp120s btw? I haven't had any before but if I was to step up....


Depends on which one you got, AFB1212Ms are on a whole another level compared to my SP120 beating WFB1212Ms but they produce similar amount of noise
Something that the AFBs have got are that they don't have a mid-dip
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac0tac0*
> 
> Grabbed one of these two weeks ago, fit all 3 of my ssd's and i love the hot swap HDD's.
> 
> Edit: But does anyone else notice that their cards sit at an angle? i noticed that i guess the pci slot holes are not well lined up with the board, so my graphic cards sit at a downward facing angle.


It's normal, all cards without a full-length backplate sag (It's called sagging). The only backplated cards that sag are 780 Lightnings


----------



## pac0tac0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Depends on which one you got, AFB1212Ms are on a whole another level compared to my SP120 beating WFB1212Ms but they produce similar amount of noise
> Something that the AFBs have got are that they don't have a mid-dip
> It's normal, all cards without a full-length backplate sag (It's called sagging). The only backplated cards that sag are 780 Lightnings


its not sagging, you can see that its not fully lined up with the pci plugs on the board.


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Had some Black Acrylic lying around so i made a quick n simple cover for the bottom of my case to cover the ugly HD's. Nothing flashy for now but it works well.

I am thinking of making a custom Aluminium coverbox or maybe a acrylic lightbox with LED's in the future, this is just a quick idea i thought id share









Looks better irl


----------



## anubis1127

Nicely done.


----------



## jvolkman

Has anyone mounted an AF140 fan in the rear of this case? There's not enough clearance for the large rubber corner of the fan. What have others done to get these fans to fit?


----------



## Dunan

Grabbed this case yesterday and have run into 3 main problems:

I can't install the zalman 6 fan controller I have, there is no way to mount in the existing drive bay.

I don't have a Usb 3.0 board to use the front Usb inputs. Went to Fry's yesterday after seeing online they had an adapter in stock and they did not.

There seems to not be a way to mount more than 2 mechanical drives and I need to mount five.

Looks like I may take it back as I don't want or have the $$ to purchase new items to make the case work. It was just supposed to be a straight swap, that's it.









Any suggestions are welcome to alleviate these issues if anyone has any ideas.


----------



## jameyscott

Why the heck would you need 5 HDDs? You can mount them in the back of the case. As far as the USB 3.0. Just order it online if they have it in stock. I personally have never used my front USBs and don't see me ever using them.

Why won't your Zalman fit? These are regular 5.25 inch bays but just oriented differently, I don't see why you are having a problem.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Should have done a little reading before purchase. http://www.corsair.com/us/pc-cases/carbide-series-pc-case/carbide-series-air-540-high-airflow-atx-cube-case.html


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Grabbed this case yesterday and have run into 3 main problems:
> 
> I can't install the zalman 6 fan controller I have, there is no way to mount in the existing drive bay.
> 
> I don't have a Usb 3.0 board to use the front Usb inputs. Went to Fry's yesterday after seeing online they had an adapter in stock and they did not.
> 
> There seems to not be a way to mount more than 2 mechanical drives and I need to mount five.
> 
> Looks like I may take it back as I don't want or have the $$ to purchase new items to make the case work. It was just supposed to be a straight swap, that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions are welcome to alleviate these issues if anyone has any ideas.


You should get some info of a case (or any other thing really) before buying it.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac0tac0*
> 
> its not sagging, you can see that its not fully lined up with the pci plugs on the board.


There's no doubt about it, it's clearly sagging not that it's not lined up


----------



## lakopipo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvolkman*
> 
> Has anyone mounted an AF140 fan in the rear of this case? There's not enough clearance for the large rubber corner of the fan. What have others done to get these fans to fit?


I got mine to fit, im grateful for the corners being rubber. you just have too push it very hard in and then screw, you need 2 persons for this, one pushing the fan in, and one screwing. when finished screwing it looks normal, no bends or kinks in the rubber.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Why the heck would you need 5 HDDs? You can mount them in the back of the case. As far as the USB 3.0. Just order it online if they have it in stock. I personally have never used my front USBs and don't see me ever using them.
> 
> Why won't your Zalman fit? These are regular 5.25 inch bays but just oriented differently, I don't see why you are having a problem.


1 raid 0 for xp install
1 raid 0 for win7 install and one 150gb for game installs.

The zalman fits but doesn't click in or mount in any way. It just slides in and out of the slot. There's no way to screw it in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Should have done a little reading before purchase. http://www.corsair.com/us/pc-cases/carbide-series-pc-case/carbide-series-air-540-high-airflow-atx-cube-case.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> You should get some info of a case (or any other thing really) before buying it.


I did, I thought I could make it work somehow. Anything has to be better than the 50 lb CM cosmos I currently have.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I did, I thought I could make it work somehow. Anything has to be better than the 50 lb CM cosmos I currently have.


I'm moving away from the Cosmos as well, bought it in Japan back in 2010 when I build my last rig. Hated it the fact that there wasn't enough space to space GPU's apart due to the power supply @ the bottom, had to sandwich my 470's together due to that, quiet otherwise.

I just got done catching up in the RIVE BE forum, and after hearing kpoeticg's speech, I'm reconsidering WC now as I don't want to bring shame to this rig.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> But, if you're gonna spend the kind of money on a rig to get IB-E + RIVE BE, it's worth it to at least do a little research into watercooling so you can get the most out of what you're paying for.


For those of you that have the Air540, and are using WC, what RAD's and pumps work best for you? I'm going for my 2nd Titan, as stated earlier, so would I be fine with 1 RAD for now or would you still recommend 2? I see I can fit 1 up top and one on the front. I promise to take this info with me to the WC section so I don't derail things here.

Can anyone share screenshots of their case's drive bay side so I can see how they have their flows set up and all. Going to reconsider this again. Worst case scenario I go 900D but from what I've been seeing this case makes WC look like an artform honestly, because it puts the full view on display and I find that incredibly sexy.

**Edit** Forgot to request to be added to the club as I posted my photos of my case earlier lolol.


----------



## strykerr1

man work sucks anyways just catching up on thr forums if you look at my sig youll see how i have my cooling set up i put it outside becuase i wanted push pull. but with a gtx lighting thats a no go with fans on the inside if it was a refrence then for sure i could keep it inside and do a push pull.since i got the xscp kit the optical bays hold me resevoir so i mean very minimal tubing nice and neat its weird to have the radiator the way i do and i could have faced it in but i wanted to try something new


----------



## Whoopzass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Grabbed this case yesterday and have run into 3 main problems:
> 
> I can't install the zalman 6 fan controller I have, there is no way to mount in the existing drive bay.
> 
> I don't have a Usb 3.0 board to use the front Usb inputs. Went to Fry's yesterday after seeing online they had an adapter in stock and they did not.
> 
> There seems to not be a way to mount more than 2 mechanical drives and I need to mount five.
> 
> Looks like I may take it back as I don't want or have the $$ to purchase new items to make the case work. It was just supposed to be a straight swap, that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions are welcome to alleviate these issues if anyone has any ideas.


You can mount atleast 3 drives in the back above the PSU, That's what I'm running, and I'm on 5 disks.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> For those of you that have the Air540, and are using WC, what RAD's and pumps work best for you? I'm going for my 2nd Titan, as stated earlier, so would I be fine with 1 RAD for now or would you still recommend 2? I see I can fit 1 up top and one on the front. I promise to take this info with me to the WC section so I don't derail things here.
> 
> Can anyone share screenshots of their case's drive bay side so I can see how they have their flows set up and all. Going to reconsider this again. Worst case scenario I go 900D but from what I've been seeing this case makes WC look like an artform honestly, because it puts the full view on display and I find that incredibly sexy.
> 
> **Edit** Forgot to request to be added to the club as I posted my photos of my case earlier lolol.


Here are my favorite setups. Mines got the white tubes, im waiting on 2 290x's to submerge my gpu's. Pump/res/top combo is mounted on top of the psu. Super easy to manage, drain, and fill.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Here are my favorite setups. Mines got the white tubes, im waiting on 2 290x's to submerge my gpu's. Pump/res/top combo is mounted on top of the psu. Super easy to manage, drain, and fill.


Thats awesome, what brand is that? Also any chance you could take a pic of the other side? I'd love to see the setup.

I take it w/ 2+ GPU's its not possible to have any drives @ the bottom that are 3.5 ( possibly 2.5) ? I still have my 2x 2TB Drives I use for storage. Recommendations? Or just convert to External?


----------



## DarthBaggins

There is space for your 3.5 drives in the other chamber.


----------



## LunaP

Anyone have one of these ? Was about to pull the trigger on a previous suggestion but saw this while browsing around.

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cooling/2013/07/03/lamptron-cw611-review/1

Looks to be good for both WC and Air

Looked the cleanest so far, was also looking @ these

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/aerocool-x-vision-lcd-35-fan-controller-5-fan-control

Or the earlier recommendation ( forgot the name ) I'm sure this would accent the case as well.


----------



## TobbbeSWE

*Add me in!*

*Here is my build log and pics of the 540.*
http://www.sweclockers.com/forum/143-projektloggar/1240855-carbide-air-540-dark-bygglogg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/138/x3z3.jpg/


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Anyone have one of these ? Was about to pull the trigger on a previous suggestion but saw this while browsing around.
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cooling/2013/07/03/lamptron-cw611-review/1
> 
> Looks to be good for both WC and Air
> 
> Looked the cleanest so far, was also looking @ these
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/aerocool-x-vision-lcd-35-fan-controller-5-fan-control
> 
> Or the earlier recommendation ( forgot the name ) I'm sure this would accent the case as well.


I wont speak of specifically which one to get...the one in the picture is not one you linked to. I would just advise you get one with 20-30 watts per channel if you plan on running multiple fans per channel.


----------



## CITIPLAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Anyone have one of these ? Was about to pull the trigger on a previous suggestion but saw this while browsing around.
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cooling/2013/07/03/lamptron-cw611-review/1
> 
> Looks to be good for both WC and Air
> 
> Looked the cleanest so far, was also looking @ these
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/aerocool-x-vision-lcd-35-fan-controller-5-fan-control
> 
> Or the earlier recommendation ( forgot the name ) I'm sure this would accent the case as well.


I have the pictured one in my build (Sunbeam Rheosmart 6). Works well, but just required some extra work to make it fit in the slot on the case. I also like that it suits the vertical orientation very well.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Anyone have one of these ? Was about to pull the trigger on a previous suggestion but saw this while browsing around.
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cooling/2013/07/03/lamptron-cw611-review/1
> 
> Looks to be good for both WC and Air
> 
> Looked the cleanest so far, was also looking @ these
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/aerocool-x-vision-lcd-35-fan-controller-5-fan-control
> 
> Or the earlier recommendation ( forgot the name ) I'm sure this would accent the case as well.


I use that very controller. It seems to handle power well, the most I've run with it is 7 high performance SP120's and an AF140, with 2 channels running double fans. One of the best features is that its full 0-12V control AND on/off switches, whereas comparable controllers only have 7-12V control or 5-12V. Be warned, it's an awkward fit in the 540. I was in a hurry putting everything together when i got the case and didn't want to spend time forcing it in, so i removed the grill after removing 2 screws and the dials, then it slid right in.

EDIT: I should note that I am referring to the Sunbeamtech Rheosmart 6 from the picture, not the lamptron in your link.


----------



## iARDAs

Guys how easy is the case to carry around?

Basically what I am talking about is to carry it 2 rooms down.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Guys how easy is the case to carry around?
> 
> Basically what I am talking about is to carry it 2 rooms down.


It's a pretty light case, but of course it really depends on how much hardware you have packed in there when determining its "carryabliity". From a shape and ergonomics standpoint, I would definitely say this is an easier sized box to carry than a full ATX with the same components.


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Guys how easy is the case to carry around?
> 
> Basically what I am talking about is to carry it 2 rooms down.


Good question, prolly something i should have thought of before i bought my 500R LOL. but i guess it would depend on what you have it loaded down with. it looks rather wide so im not sure if you could just wrap your arms around it....but i usually take at least one side pannel off if im going to carry my case. that way i could get a nice grip on it. all in all it does not look too bad. though i dont own one so i couldnt honestly tell ya. hope this helps


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> It's a pretty light case, but of course it really depends on how much hardware you have packed in there when determining its "carryabliity". From a shape and ergonomics standpoint, I would definitely say this is an easier sized box to carry than a full ATX with the same components.


Well my system is the one in my rig so yeah it will definitaly add some weight on it. I used to own few midtower cases and they were really hurting my back while carrying. Maybe the cube shape is easier to hold and carry.

I once carried my Cosmos 2 to the living room and back, had to literally lay down for 2 days.


----------



## jameyscott

It's not that bad at all. I'm not built or anything and even with everything in my sig rig it isn't that heavy.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> Good question, prolly something i should have thought of before i bought my 500R LOL. but i guess it would depend on what you have it loaded down with. it looks rather wide so im not sure if you could just wrap your arms around it....but i usually take at least one side pannel off if im going to carry my case. that way i could get a nice grip on it. all in all it does not look too bad. though i dont own one so i couldnt honestly tell ya. hope this helps


Hmmm. So the cube design gave you a hard time than? I hoped it would have been easier to carry around. But taking of a side panel to carry the case sucks really. I would have hoped that there was a hidden spot in the case where it would be easy to grip.

Thanks for the answer anyway.

From my options, this case still looks like the best one to carry around.

I really wanted to get a PS4 to hook it up to the living room 40 inch TV and Harman Kardon sound system, but instead of that carrying the case at times to crunch my thirst for big screen gaming would be ideal.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> It's not that bad at all. I'm not built or anything and even with everything in my sig rig it isn't that heavy.


Thanks mate.

Your sig rig should be heavier than mine. So I guess I will be fine.

I still couldn't sell my Cosmos 2, but I don't care anymore. I will get the Air 540.


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hmmm. So the cube design gave you a hard time than? I hoped it would have been easier to carry around. But taking of a side panel to carry the case sucks really. I would have hoped that there was a hidden spot in the case where it would be easy to grip.
> 
> Thanks for the answer anyway.
> 
> From my options, this case still looks like the best one to carry around.
> 
> I really wanted to get a PS4 to hook it up to the living room 40 inch TV and Harman Kardon sound system, but instead of that carrying the case at times to crunch my thirst for big screen gaming would be ideal.


well like i said i dont own one, so im not entirely sure. that was just my observation. personally i thought my current case was heavy out of the box, with all my parts in it, it was worse(500R). But like i said it does not look too bad just from the pics....i guess it would depend on how you are going to carry it as well.....


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks mate.
> 
> Your sig rig should be heavier than mine. So I guess I will be fine.
> 
> I still couldn't sell my Cosmos 2, but I don't care anymore. I will get the Air 540.


If you have average length arms, and can lift 30-40lbs, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> well like i said i dont own one, so im not entirely sure. that was just my observation. personally i thought my current case was heavy out of the box, with all my parts in it, it was worse(500R). But like i said it does not look too bad just from the pics....i guess it would depend on how you are going to carry it as well.....


My previous case was 500R...  It was a nice case. I had a problem with the side panel not being closed properly due to my cables so I had to sell it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> If you have average length arms, and can lift 30-40lbs, it shouldn't be a problem.


Yeah 40 lbs shouldn't be a problem. Thanks buddy.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yeah 40 lbs shouldn't be a problem. Thanks buddy.


No problem man


----------



## iARDAs

Yep I finally ordered it.

Cost me $210

I can probably part with my Cosmos 2 for $350 or so in a month.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> ...the one in the picture is not one you linked to.


I said "OR" and pointed to the pic as I don't recall the name of it so I couldn't link it, sorry for the confusion, I was asking feedback for all 3.

Also thanks for the tips, and from the looks of other builds this case seems to handle fairly well w/ WC w/ no issues I take it ? Was starting to worry for everything I was running if it would be wiser to go for the 900D or if this case would be fine up to 3x SLI OC'd Titan + 4960x OC'd ?

Sorry for all the questions, as I go back and forth returning things to the store, I have a 15 day limit, so the more I learn , the more I apply.


----------



## xNutella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I said "OR" and pointed to the pic as I don't recall the name of it so I couldn't link it, sorry for the confusion, I was asking feedback for all 3.
> 
> Also thanks for the tips, and from the looks of other builds this case seems to handle fairly well w/ WC w/ no issues I take it ? Was starting to worry for everything I was running if it would be wiser to go for the 900D or if this case would be fine up to 3x SLI OC'd Titan + 4960x OC'd ?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, as I go back and forth returning things to the store, I have a 15 day limit, so the more I learn , the more I apply.


it's definitely wiser to go for the 900D. this godzilla swallows everything.


----------



## xNutella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yep I finally ordered it.
> 
> Cost me $210
> 
> I can probably part with my Cosmos 2 for $350 or so in a month.


mine was 185$ and another 230$ for only shipping lol.


----------



## xNutella

I spend more time looking at my components than my screen. lovin the massive side window especially when you are running SLI/ Crossfire configuration







.


----------



## orl2222

Ii can be carried, I also a build in a 500R, and the 540 is easier to carry.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I said "OR" and pointed to the pic as I don't recall the name of it so I couldn't link it, sorry for the confusion, I was asking feedback for all 3.
> 
> Also thanks for the tips, and from the looks of other builds this case seems to handle fairly well w/ WC w/ no issues I take it ? Was starting to worry for everything I was running if it would be wiser to go for the 900D or if this case would be fine up to 3x SLI OC'd Titan + 4960x OC'd ?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, as I go back and forth returning things to the store, I have a 15 day limit, so the more I learn , the more I apply.


The Phanteks Enthoo Primo should be considered as well. If i didnt just get this 540, i would definitely be all over the enthoo primo


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> it's definitely wiser to go for the 900D. this godzilla swallows everything.


I'm coming from the Bulky Cosmos, but the II definitely looks like it changed things up, the more I looked @ the 900D the more I Understood why it achieved the status of TOP tier. Though given that I was initially opened a thread asking about casing and was between the Cosmos II and the 900D but someone came along and recommended teh 540, after a while of looking at it , I kind of fell in love.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> I spend more time looking at my components than my screen. lovin the massive side window especially when you are running SLI/ Crossfire configuration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Mainly due to this , and the separation, I thought was super cool, and ingenius as it was thinking outside of the standard tower casing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> The Phanteks Enthoo Primo should be considered as well. If i didnt just get this 540, i would definitely be all over the enthoo primo


I saw that but , if I would go tower I'd probably end up with the 900D, unless Corsair ever announces the 1000D.

I mainly just want to confirm that this case will do my rig good. Since I'm starting w/ a CL Corsair h100i and contemplating on WC, I think I may be out of time though to return the h100i in time, but if not I might. If so then I'll use that until I get my next titan, from there I'll probably change it up.

If I end up the h100i and later add in WC blocks for the GPU's and get a setup going, I could just get the CPU parts later for the CPU block and extend it over. I swear to god the amount of decisions going into this are crazy, I remember the old/nub days you just walk in look for the most expensive/effective part and grab it and you're done lol. So much coordination/planning, research and everything else just to go into a great rig, I love it!

In the end I'm sure I'll be more than satisfied. For now though its merely ask the questions, don't pretend to know more, and keep an open mind. I love overkill, but at the sametime I love aesthetics too, and sometimes aesthetics are my BIGGEST weakness....


----------



## jameyscott

My next build will be all out madness and overkill with a caselabs.









I absolutely love the 540 though. I wouldn't even consider the 900D. Sure I have more room to work with and it is all aluminum, but it just doesn't have the appeal that the 540 does. Heck it can fit 120.6 or 140.5 rads without modification. That's craziness in a mid tower.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> My next build will be all out madness and overkill with a caselabs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love the 540 though. I wouldn't even consider the 900D. Sure I have more room to work with and it is all aluminum, but it just doesn't have the appeal that the 540 does. Heck it can fit 120.6 or 140.5 rads without modification. That's craziness in a mid tower.


Thanks I needed that, I'm 3400 miles away from my case atm, as I'm attending a work orientation, for the week, but yes , everything you said above.

I wish someone could post BOTH sides of their case open, with WC, I just wanna see some builds and perk the excitement !


----------



## desmondwiera

Guys, any idea how to set up light position on this case? I'm trying to use nzxt hue but it doesnt seems good enough.. thanks in advance


----------



## gdubc

The kit I linked a few pages back is twice the length of the hue, if that would help.


----------



## Fahrenheit85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdaymate*
> 
> Here's my case. If there was more room, I'll add another fan.


What kind of LEDs you got going? The case seems so full of light.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> it's definitely wiser to go for the 900D. this godzilla swallows everything.


The Magnum TH10 gobbles up the 900D and begs for more.







I believe that is going to be my next PC case. That thing is just stunning. Not to mention the crazy, crazy loop you could build in it. 2 480s up front. 2 480s on the bottom. 2 480s up top... I think I'm crazy.


----------



## xNutella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> The Magnum TH10 gobbles up the 900D and begs for more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that is going to be my next PC case. That thing is just stunning. Not to mention the crazy, crazy loop you could build in it. 2 480s up front. 2 480s on the bottom. 2 480s up top... I think I'm crazy.


that thing is one lovely refrigerator







. I heard you gotta order it directly from them or something like that. cases like that are future proof, plus for those who keep changing their setups.

I saw the 900D at a local store near from where I live, and was going to purchase it. suddenly an angle appeared and said if you aren't going water cooling with this then you are doing it wrong







.


----------



## iARDAs

Are there any tips you guys can give me prior to my Air F540 build tomorrow?

All components are at my sig.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Are there any tips you guys can give me prior to my Air F540 build tomorrow?
> 
> All components are at my sig.


You have a pretty easy build on your hands. I don't see any conflicts.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Are there any tips you guys can give me prior to my Air F540 build tomorrow?
> 
> All components are at my sig.


There might be space in the wiring side to tuck away your Office Laptop. Besides that, your other components wont have a problem at all.


----------



## exiiXcherry

Maximus VI Formula
4770k @ 4.5Ghz
GTX 780 Hydro Copper
16gb vengeance pro @2133Mhz
Samsung 540 Evo 250gb
Seagate 2tb
Custom Watercooled:
2x 60mm radiators (1x 240mm, 1x 360mm)
EK-D5 Vario X-RES 140 (incl. pump)

http://de.pcpartpicker.com/b/GfB

Can i join?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You have a pretty easy build on your hands. I don't see any conflicts.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> There might be space in the wiring side to tuck away your Office Laptop. Besides that, your other components wont have a problem at all.


Thanks guys 

So I am replacing front 3 fans with Corsair Ap120 Quite fans as intake

Replacing rear with the same fan as exhaust

Using a h100 on top with only 2 Ap120 fans which are also exhaust.

I can't wait really. I am so hyped for this cube.


----------



## bond32

Just ordered the primochill wetbench. It's been fun with the 540, but I need something different/more open. Think I will sell the 540 on ebay.


----------



## ikjadoon

Really interesting story on liquid cooling in the Corsair 540: http://www.anandtech.com/show/7363/the-neophytes-custom-liquid-cooling-guide-how-to-why-to-what-to-expect
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Yeah, honestly I wish I hadn't spent as much as I have on my water loop. I could get very close to the same clocks with a closed loop cooler at a fraction the cost.


Hey! Sorry to bother you, but just letting you know that Anandtech found the same results as you (you didn't have a fluke result or anything). Interestingly, I also have the HIP (Haswell's Inflection Point): 4.3GHz needed 1.250V and 4.4GHz needed 1.365V. Interestingly, they used the same CPU cooler as me, too! It's like we have the same system...lol.

Morals: chip lottery is ostensibly more important than improving cooling and, as a corollary, CLC coolers don't guarantee any huge performance gains.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Really interesting story on liquid cooling in the Corsair 540: http://www.anandtech.com/show/7363/the-neophytes-custom-liquid-cooling-guide-how-to-why-to-what-to-expect
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Yeah, honestly I wish I hadn't spent as much as I have on my water loop. I could get very close to the same clocks with a closed loop cooler at a fraction the cost.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Sorry to bother you, but just letting you know that Anandtech found the same results as you (you didn't have a fluke result or anything). Interestingly, I also have the HIP (Haswell's Inflection Point): 4.3GHz needed 1.250V and 4.4GHz needed 1.365V. Interestingly, they used the same CPU cooler as me, too! It's like we have the same system...lol.
> 
> Morals: chip lottery is ostensibly more important than improving cooling and, as a corollary, CLC coolers don't guarantee any huge performance gains.
Click to expand...

..
I don't know if that guy suffers from plain bad luck, bad planning, inexperience, or aircooling fanboyism....or some combination of those. The GPU's clocked bad and he was not willing to BIOS tweak, The CPU hit a wall and he was not willing to dellid or power through, his loop (as he admits and gives bad advice) has no component order, and his pump was probably inadequate for cpu and 2 gpu. I am by no means a watercooling guru, but it is not hard to see that he was more excited about the single fan noctura being installed then he was a full custom loop.

I'll tell another tale. I have a 3570k that I could overclock to 4.3 on a zalman single fan tower with temps just a smidge under 80...I wanted more...So I dellided...I went to 4.5 with the same temps and raised voltage to 1.120. But I still was not satisfied...So I ordered the 360 supremacy kit for EK along with the naked Ivy kit for an aditional 5 dollars, and picked up the Air 540 at the same time...The install was a breeze...even for this first time watercooler, I had it up and running in a little over two hour from taking the first screw out of my old case. The results were staggering. Not only was I able to stabilize 5.0, I still had headroom as my max temps only hit 61C, and VCore or 1.320 under Prime95! 5.0 really was uncalled for, but I keep the profile saved in my BIOS just in case. I backed it down to 4.5 again for a nice balance of overclock and low voltage, but under water I was able to reduce my VCORE to 1.096 and now my temps stay below 45C in P95...so my experience was different than his. By moving to a custom loop I was able to knock a huge 35C off my load temperature and a whopping .020 off the VCore, as well as being able to stabilize 5.0.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> ..
> I don't know if that guy suffers from plain bad luck, bad planning, inexperience, or aircooling fanboyism....or some combination of those. The GPU's clocked bad and he was not willing to BIOS tweak, The CPU hit a wall and he was not willing to dellid or power through, his loop (as he admits and gives bad advice) has no component order, and his pump was probably inadequate for cpu and 2 gpu. I am by no means a watercooling guru, but it is not hard to see that he was more excited about the single fan noctura being installed then he was a full custom loop.


"clocked bad" = so, this illustrates one of his major points of the silicon lottery. If you don't get a lucky chip, you'll be busting out some lesser-tested tools, like modding the GPU's BIOS.

"Power through" = well, he did try 1.35V, but hit 90C on his CPU with fans at maximum. I hit 80C with mine 1.365V, but I'm only using AIDA64 (which is *much* more forgiving than OCCT (I think he used LinX).

So, I should have clarified, but that's from Anandtech, which focuses on the safer side of overclocking and appreciates the safety of a warranty. You could think of Anandtech like OEM-cautiously-approved overclocking versus OCN-tweaker-I-need-to-get-4.8GHz-out-of-this-chip-no-matter-what. But, I bet there are a few who stumbled upon this thread who aren't willing to take the risk of trying to delid. GPU BIOS tweak, maybe, though!









Out of curiosity, what bad advice did he give regarding CLC?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I'll tell another tale. I have a 3570k that I could overclock to 4.3 on a zalman single fan tower with temps just a smidge under 80...I wanted more...So I dellided...I went to 4.5 with the same temps and raised voltage to 1.120. But I still was not satisfied...So I ordered the 360 supremacy kit for EK along with the naked Ivy kit for an aditional 5 dollars, and picked up the Air 540 at the same time...The install was a breeze...even for this first time watercooler, I had it up and running in a little over two hour from taking the first screw out of my old case. The results were staggering. Not only was I able to stabilize 5.0, I still had headroom as my max temps only hit 61C, and VCore or 1.320 under Prime95! 5.0 really was uncalled for, but I keep the profile saved in my BIOS just in case. I backed it down to 4.5 again for a nice balance of overclock and low voltage, but under water I was able to reduce my VCORE to 1.096 and now my temps stay below 45C in P95...so my experience was different than his. By moving to a custom loop I was able to knock a huge 35C off my load temperature and a whopping .020 off the VCore, as well as being able to stabilize 5.0.


Which Zalman cooler? Zalman's air offerings are not great. The reason I like Anandtech's comparison was because it was with a top air cooler. Of course, it's just one example. Again, Anandtech is using, for most users, what is a safer style of overclocking that doesn't involve delidding (or a naked CPU).


----------



## strykerr1

water cooling makes a huge difference. i was trying to reach 5.0 on my fx8350 and on air the highest i could get was 4.7 at 88c so i built th is case n got to 4.8 at 67 so i lapped the chip and i got 57 at 4.9 with 1.58v i mean water cooling is awesome a closed system can only handle so much.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> water cooling makes a huge difference. i was trying to reach 5.0 on my fx8350 and on air the highest i could get was 4.7 at 88c so i built th is case n got to 4.8 at 67 so i lapped the chip and i got 57 at 4.9 with 1.58v i mean water cooling is awesome a closed system can only handle so much.


Highest I could get on my FX-4100 was 4.7 on air cooled (NZXT Respire T20 cooler), now if I were to liquid cool then I might hit over 5 or at least very close


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> water cooling makes a huge difference. i was trying to reach 5.0 on my fx8350 and on air the highest i could get was 4.7 at 88c so i built th is case n got to 4.8 at 67 so i lapped the chip and i got 57 at 4.9 with 1.58v i mean water cooling is awesome a closed system can only handle so much.


Wow, youre mentioning a lot of higher numbers there.... I don't think your chip/vrms are gonna be lasting long









I switched from an H100 to a full custom loop, used to load in the high 50's at 4.7ghz on my 8350, now i top out at 45*C with 4.9ghz at 1.525V. I can get 5ghz stable for gaming at 1.55v, but it cant pass 10 intel burn test runs







I need to spend more time tweaking


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> ..
> I don't know if that guy suffers from plain bad luck, bad planning, inexperience, or aircooling fanboyism....or some combination of those. The GPU's clocked bad and he was not willing to BIOS tweak, The CPU hit a wall and he was not willing to dellid or power through, his loop (as he admits and gives bad advice) has no component order, and his pump was probably inadequate for cpu and 2 gpu. I am by no means a watercooling guru, but it is not hard to see that he was more excited about the single fan noctura being installed then he was a full custom loop.
> 
> 
> 
> "clocked bad" = so, this illustrates one of his major points of the silicon lottery. If you don't get a lucky chip, you'll be busting out some lesser-tested tools, like modding the GPU's BIOS.
> 
> "Power through" = well, he did try 1.35V, but hit 90C on his CPU with fans at maximum. I hit 80C with mine 1.365V, but I'm only using AIDA64 (which is *much* more forgiving than OCCT (I think he used LinX).
> 
> So, I should have clarified, but that's from Anandtech, which focuses on the safer side of overclocking and appreciates the safety of a warranty. You could think of Anandtech like OEM-cautiously-approved overclocking versus OCN-tweaker-I-need-to-get-4.8GHz-out-of-this-chip-no-matter-what. But, I bet there are a few who stumbled upon this thread who aren't willing to take the risk of trying to delid. GPU BIOS tweak, maybe, though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, what bad advice did he give regarding CLC?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I'll tell another tale. I have a 3570k that I could overclock to 4.3 on a zalman single fan tower with temps just a smidge under 80...I wanted more...So I dellided...I went to 4.5 with the same temps and raised voltage to 1.120. But I still was not satisfied...So I ordered the 360 supremacy kit for EK along with the naked Ivy kit for an aditional 5 dollars, and picked up the Air 540 at the same time...The install was a breeze...even for this first time watercooler, I had it up and running in a little over two hour from taking the first screw out of my old case. The results were staggering. Not only was I able to stabilize 5.0, I still had headroom as my max temps only hit 61C, and VCore or 1.320 under Prime95! 5.0 really was uncalled for, but I keep the profile saved in my BIOS just in case. I backed it down to 4.5 again for a nice balance of overclock and low voltage, but under water I was able to reduce my VCORE to 1.096 and now my temps stay below 45C in P95...so my experience was different than his. By moving to a custom loop I was able to knock a huge 35C off my load temperature and a whopping .020 off the VCore, as well as being able to stabilize 5.0.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which Zalman cooler? Zalman's air offerings are not great. The reason I like Anandtech's comparison was because it was with a top air cooler. Of course, it's just one example. Again, Anandtech is using, for most users, what is a safer style of overclocking that doesn't involve delidding (or a naked CPU).
Click to expand...

Oh it was some crappy Zalman perfroma, a step or two below the 212.

The bad advice is : "There isn't any order you have to connect the individual parts in, just as long as they make a complete loop"
Ask the guys in the watercooling forum here on OCN what they think about that statement.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The bad advice is : "There isn't any order you have to connect the individual parts in, just as long as they make a complete loop"
> Ask the guys in the watercooling forum here on OCN what they think about that statement.


Get your res/T-line before the pump inlet, and the rest is fair game


----------



## strykerr1

i turned my chip doen to 4.8 with a higher bus speed and im happy with it. getting it to 5.0 was a test in its self my chip stalled at 4.98 and i had to force the cpu nb and ram and everything to get it stable but i just wanted to see how far i could go

and yes the order matters for the loop the best is to go pump radiator cpu gpu ressy


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> and yes the order matters for the loop the best is to go pump radiator cpu gpu ressy


Science disagrees

Really, you should be worrying about running the shortest lengths of tubes with the least bends. That will be a lot more beneficial than getting the rad in before the CPU block or vice versa.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Oh it was some crappy Zalman perfroma, a step or two below the 212.
> 
> The bad advice is : "There isn't any order you have to connect the individual parts in, just as long as they make a complete loop"
> Ask the guys in the watercooling forum here on OCN what they think about that statement.


It was probably your cooler, then, mate. See this chart on the max temps with a moderate overclock:



The 212 EVO has a max load temp 23C higher than a high-end air cooler like the Noctua NH-U14S. If yours was worse than the 212 EVO, then that was probably it. Now, if you were just doing a moderate OC, I'd say look at the average load temp. But, with OC's like yours, the max temp becomes pretty important.

---

Where did you get that quote? Here is what I read:

"Before you start assembling your loop, *you'll really want a clear idea of how everything is going to route together*. It will help to physically draw a diagram, even a hastily scribbled one, so you have some idea of how everything will connect. For the Corsair Carbide Air 540, I knew the cubby next to the power supply was where I wanted to put the reservoir and pump assembly. That meant that two lines were going to be routing back behind the motherboard: the line that flowed into the reservoir, and the line exiting the pump.

Below is the sequence I used for my loop, and it shouldn't be too hard to use it as a basic blueprint. This is undoubtedly going to create contention; *I spent hours and hours reading posts on different watercooling forums before concluding that the simplest layout would be the best and easiest*."

From page 7.


----------



## kingtink

im looking for info on a 6pin pcie extender problem but cant find it

my problem is that i received two bitfenix sleeve extensions with revision 1 connectors when i actually need revision 2. i dont think im typing the right stuff into search so i decided to ask this helpful thread now.

is it safe to shave the connector square piece so the corners fit into the video card? i bought the extenders off frozencpu; anyone have experience with getting the right product from them?

would contacting bitfenix directly be better?

when the heck did revision 2 come and why does revision 1 product still exist! argh!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Oh it was some crappy Zalman perfroma, a step or two below the 212.
> 
> The bad advice is : "There isn't any order you have to connect the individual parts in, just as long as they make a complete loop"
> Ask the guys in the watercooling forum here on OCN what they think about that statement.
> 
> 
> 
> It was probably your cooler, then, mate. See this chart on the max temps with a moderate overclock:
> 
> 
> 
> The 212 EVO has a max load temp 23C higher than a high-end air cooler like the Noctua NH-U14S. If yours was worse than the 212 EVO, then that was probably it. Now, if you were just doing a moderate OC, I'd say look at the average load temp. But, with OC's like yours, the max temp becomes pretty important.
> 
> 
> Where did you get that quote? Here is what I read:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> "Before you start assembling your loop, *you'll really want a clear idea of how everything is going to route together*. It will help to physically draw a diagram, even a hastily scribbled one, so you have some idea of how everything will connect. For the Corsair Carbide Air 540, I knew the cubby next to the power supply was where I wanted to put the reservoir and pump assembly. That meant that two lines were going to be routing back behind the motherboard: the line that flowed into the reservoir, and the line exiting the pump.
> 
> Below is the sequence I used for my loop, and it shouldn't be too hard to use it as a basic blueprint. This is undoubtedly going to create contention; *I spent hours and hours reading posts on different watercooling forums before concluding that the simplest layout would be the best and easiest*."
> 
> From page 7.
Click to expand...

top of page 8


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> top of page 8


Oh, haha. Thanks! I searched it in Google, but it didn't come up, for whatever reason.


----------



## Danisumi

Damn it, After some pictures in this thread I really want that Case







Too, bad I'm still on my 900D build









A sponsored build with this build would be hawt








May have to ask companys out, so I could do some.


----------



## iARDAs

Completed the build in 2 hours. Hooked it up to my living room and enjoying surround and big screen.


----------



## jameyscott

You're living room is absolutely beautiful. Dang. I definitely want to do something like that when I move. Let's see that office space, though.









EDIT: Just bought two more ASUS VG248QEs, and will be water cooling soon.


----------



## uaedroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completed the build in 2 hours. Hooked it up to my living room and enjoying surround and big screen.


Wow, amazing living room and set-up!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You're living room is absolutely beautiful. Dang. I definitely want to do something like that when I move. Let's see that office space, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just bought two more ASUS VG248QEs, and will be water cooling soon.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Wow, amazing living room and set-up!


Thanks guys.

Too bad I can't really game much there. The internet connection is terrible at the living room. I need to figure something out.


----------



## theilya

new LED fans for corsair air
http://www.corsair.com/us/cpu-cooling-kits/air-series-led-fans/air-series-af120-led-red-quiet-edition-high-airflow-120mm-fan-twin-pack.html


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> new LED fans for corsair air
> http://www.corsair.com/us/cpu-cooling-kits/air-series-led-fans/air-series-af120-led-red-quiet-edition-high-airflow-120mm-fan-twin-pack.html


Only thing to come is, SP LED fans. Then I'll go and exchange my NB-eLOOPs for them^^


----------



## Nivacs

I'm in, just got this 2 days ago. Great case, Mine had the short front panel cables as well, but they were just long enough to route.

I love how easy it was to remove the mesh for painting.

http://s948.photobucket.com/user/mcreasser/media/WP_20131001_23_00_09_Pro_zpsdf99359e.jpg.html

http://s948.photobucket.com/user/mcreasser/media/WP_20131001_22_59_51_Pro_zps35362aa1.jpg.html

http://s948.photobucket.com/user/mc...3-4620-b636-f6cbbaef35ae_zpsa644f444.jpg.html

http://s948.photobucket.com/user/mcreasser/media/WP_20131001_23_26_55_Pro_zps87f9382c.jpg.html


----------



## gdubc

Very nice!


----------



## mparra11

[/URL]

Heres my setup guys!!


----------



## mparra11




----------



## desmondwiera

Excuse me.. Anyone in here using asus maximus vi formula for the motherboard? I'm using one and did not manage to got push pull setup with kraken x60.


----------



## Calibos

Thinking of building a Flexraid home Media server in this case. Has anyone here done this before and if so could someone link me to it please? It might give me some pointers or prevent me from trying to re-invent the wheel. Thanks!


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> Thinking of building a Flexraid home Media server in this case. Has anyone here done this before and if so could someone link me to it please? It might give me some pointers or prevent me from trying to re-invent the wheel. Thanks!


Seeing as this case can only fit 2 3.5" drives without modding, this probably would not be ideal for that. Not to mention this is a rather loud case, with all its openings and complete lack of sound dampening. I personally use a carbide 330R for my media server. Plus, the 4 drives that are in my 330r camp out in front of a 140mm fan, another aspect lackin in the 540.


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Seeing as this case can only fit 2 3.5" drives without modding, this probably would not be ideal for that. Not to mention this is a rather loud case, with all its openings and complete lack of sound dampening. I personally use a carbide 330R for my media server. Plus, the 4 drives that are in my 330r camp out in front of a 140mm fan, another aspect lackin in the 540.


Sorry, I should have mentioned that I knew in advance there would be a lot of modding involved.

I like the idea of having the PSU, SSD (WHS2011/Flexraid and apps) as well as the Parity Drive and a free Hotswap bay (Both in a 2x 5.25" convertor) on the righthand side of the case. Then depending on dimensions having an m-ITX or m-ATX mobo and all the 3.25" drives in the lefthand side. I'd mod the chassis if needed and use the 2 spare Corsair 3x caddies from our 600T case and purchase some more on ebay or my local forum (Most 600T owners only use one of theirs to make room for long GPU's)


----------



## xr1st1anos

Wish they continued the left side vent design all the way to the bottom rather than use it for hd's....

Would have created far more versatility.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Seeing as this case can only fit 2 3.5" drives without modding, this probably would not be ideal for that. Not to mention this is a rather loud case, with all its openings and complete lack of sound dampening. I personally use a carbide 330R for my media server. Plus, the 4 drives that are in my 330r camp out in front of a 140mm fan, another aspect lackin in the 540.


Oh man my media server sounds like bulls on steroids when you fire it up ...


----------



## jameyscott

My 780 classy blocks come out next week! Ordered a 240 ut60 and a 360 ut60 to test fit everything and decide what fittings I want to use. Can't wait!
The 4770k came today only to find out the mobo was also fried. Going to rma both and use that for the wife's build instead of a 8320. She's basically getting everything but my GPUs. Xd I'm going to upgrade to 16GB of ram and EVGA supernova g2. I'll post up a few pics once the watercooling is all set up.


----------



## renji1337

How are the temps for SLI in this case air cooled?>


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> How are the temps for SLI in this case air cooled?>


Until someone will real experience answers: HardOCP's review with Tri-SLI put up some of the best numbers they had ever seen: http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/07/07/corsair_carbide_series_air_540_computer_case_review/6#.Uky124YcRvA


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> How are the temps for SLI in this case air cooled?>


5-10c difference on top card. That's normal with any case, though.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Oh man my media server sounds like bulls on steroids when you fire it up ...


Ive got the box in the same room as my home theater setup and TV, so I was adamant about keeping it quiet. Corasair 330r (because fractal R4's were out of stock







), H100 for the CPU, 7V fans everywhere else. Needless to say, its pretty much silent. When it's fully loaded transcoded a bluray MKV, it is still quieter than my PS3 idling.


----------



## Tacoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> How are the temps for SLI in this case air cooled?>


I used to do sli of evga 780 sc scx and as jameyscott said its around 5c-10c difference when fully loaded. Even at stock I can see the card is about 2c difference.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Ive got the box in the same room as my home theater setup and TV, so I was adamant about keeping it quiet. Corasair 330r (because fractal R4's were out of stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), H100 for the CPU, 7V fans everywhere else. Needless to say, its pretty much silent. When it's fully loaded transcoded a bluray MKV, it is still quieter than my PS3 idling.


Replace the TIM on the PS3.


----------



## gdubc

^this...i just had two die ...one an old fat (ylod)and the other a slim (blu ray). Taking them apart, they both had crappy tim jobs.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> ^this...i just had two die ...one an old fat (ylod)and the other a slim (blu ray). Taking them apart, they both had crappy tim jobs.


They all have crappy TIM jobs ... Like taking a load of TIM and splattering it on the chip. there done, I've seen it on almost all GPUs even the "enthusiast grade" model.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> They all have crappy TIM jobs ... Like taking a load of TIM and splattering it on the chip. there done, I've seen it on almost all GPUs even the "enthusiast grade" model.


They might as well not use TIM. XD It's funny, if they just did the pea method (shape not size) they'd save money considering how many units they ship out. I realize it might not be the most time efficient though. I doubt they are thinking of that, but God forbid they take an extra second or two to apply the thermal paste and not have as many RMAs.

EDIT: http://www.aquatuning.us/product_info.php/info/p13118_Alphacool-Playstation-3-K-hler.html/XTCsid/e3fj7c1mjk19doh54klmlsb9a5

YLOD, what YLOD? I actually plan on doing a custom job with this and an X360. If space permits, I'll be throwing in a PS2, original xbox, Wii, gamecube. Just whatever I can shove into a huge case and still allowing me to access the IO of each. It'll be fun and time consuming.


----------



## HaDes55

I have the maximus vi formula and no it does not fit with push pull


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> They might as well not use TIM. XD It's funny, if they just did the pea method (shape not size) they'd save money considering how many units they ship out. I realize it might not be the most time efficient though. I doubt they are thinking of that, but God forbid they take an extra second or two to apply the thermal paste and not have as many RMAs.
> 
> EDIT: http://www.aquatuning.us/product_info.php/info/p13118_Alphacool-Playstation-3-K-hler.html/XTCsid/e3fj7c1mjk19doh54klmlsb9a5
> 
> YLOD, what YLOD? I actually plan on doing a custom job with this and an X360. If space permits, I'll be throwing in a PS2, original xbox, Wii, gamecube. Just whatever I can shove into a huge case and still allowing me to access the IO of each. It'll be fun and time consuming.


If anything, it's called planned obsolescence.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Hey guys been watching this thread for some time now and i've been looking at the Air 540 since it came out. Just thought I would share my build as I get the stuff to complete it in. Should be ordering the Air 540 this week. I'm gonna link my build from PC Part Picker so you can see what I'm working with. I know some will say the x3 sli 660ti isn't worth the money but I all ready have one and can get the 2nd one cheap and the 3 if I feel like I need it. Let me know what you guys think thanks.

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1KczY


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Hey guys been watching this thread for some time now and i've been looking at the Air 540 since it came out. Just thought I would share my build as I get the stuff to complete it in. Should be ordering the Air 540 this week. I'm gonna link my build from PC Part Picker so you can see what I'm working with. I know some will say the x3 sli 660ti isn't worth the money but I all ready have one and can get the 2nd one cheap and the 3 if I feel like I need it. Let me know what you guys think thanks.
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1KczY


Tri sli isn't really taken advantage of even by some of the highest end games. I'd suggest getting two, or upgrading both. I was considering getting another 780 Classified, but after my friend told me he was selling his third titan because he didn't see a worthwhile performance increase. We both play at 3240x1920, which is extremely intensive. Whereas, if you're just playing at 1080P, the only real reason is if you want 120hz. (I play both depending on the game.)

The 660ti is a great little performer, but don't plan on maxing out games at 5760x1080P or 3240x1920p whether you decide to do portrait or landscape.

I like your build, though.







The 540 is such a wonderful case. I can't believe all the amazing stuff that has been done wiith midtower case.


----------



## yttocstfarc

It is possible that I might sell the 660ti that I have and go with 2 770's but adding the 2nd 660ti would be easier I think. I doubt I will go x3 sli but it might be something later on down the road for fun if I can pick another up cheap cheap. For the x3 Monitors. Ive been thinking about it, on my desk the 1 23' monitor is huge i might just go with 2 so I can game on 1 and have the other up for internet, monitoring software etc. For the H100i I was thinking about installing it up front in push pull for intake along with a 3rd fan in the bottom slot, and using the rear fan and the 2 140s from the front to the top for exhaust what you think about that setup? Any other suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## Tiyako

Hello everyone!








this is 2nd time putting together a computer...and i have chosen this Carbide Air 540! this is a very amazing case !








but i have ran into some trouble trying to install this Lamptron FAN-ATIC 5.25IN Bay 5 Channel Fan Controller into the Hot swap bay , since the size won't fit and not long enough to activate the locking mechanics.
Link: http://www.amazon.com/Lamptron-Fan-Atic-Switch-Baybus-Channel/dp/B009Z1M38C/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1380786227&sr=8-2-fkmr0&keywords=Lamptron+FAN-ATIC+5.25IN+Bay+5+Channel+Fan+Controller

Sorry if i have asked a newbie question~









anychance someone can give me some guidance?

Thank you so much!

Tiyako


----------



## LunaP

Curious if anyone here has opted to put a RAD above the PSU vice the bottom of the case to free up room? I'm looking @ going with the following setup:
240/360 Rad up top, (push/pull exhaust)
360 rad up front (push pull intake )
120+ above the PSU for either intake or exhaust.

I'll be going with SLI for now so 2x Titans and my 4960x. would the 240/360 be good enough? or would I still need the additional 120? Appreciate any input and if anyone HAS done this if they could show pics would love to see both sides of your setup as most people just post pics of the MB Side.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Curious if anyone here has opted to put a RAD above the PSU vice the bottom of the case to free up room? I'm looking @ going with the following setup:
> 240/360 Rad up top, (push/pull exhaust)
> 360 rad up front (push pull intake )
> 120+ above the PSU for either intake or exhaust.
> 
> I'll be going with SLI for now so 2x Titans and my 4960x. would the 240/360 be good enough? or would I still need the additional 120? Appreciate any input and if anyone HAS done this if they could show pics would love to see both sides of your setup as most people just post pics of the MB Side.


Great minds think alike it seems!







I was seriously a click away from buying a 120mm rad to do what you just asked. I had it all measured out, i could fit a UT60 120mm with a single push fan quite easily (push pull or a larger rad would be too close for comfort) mounted to the side panel. Obviously this would require cutting a hole in the panel and buying a grill to make it look finished. I was going to get some koolance disconnects with some tube slack so that the panel could be removed and disconnected from the loop easily. I opted out because my 5.25" bays were posing some clearance issues and I needed to plan more for tube bends and routing (1/2 x 3/4" primochill doesnt bend very easily). With the drive bays removed or the pump mounted somewhere other than on top of the psu, I could imagine this would be simpler.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Great minds think alike it seems!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was seriously a click away from buying a 120mm rad to do what you just asked. I had it all measured out, i could fit a UT60 120mm with a single push fan quite easily (push pull or a larger rad would be too close for comfort) mounted to the side panel. Obviously this would require cutting a hole in the panel and buying a grill to make it look finished. I was going to get some koolance disconnects with some tube slack so that the panel could be removed and disconnected from the loop easily. I opted out because my 5.25" bays were posing some clearance issues and I needed to plan more for tube bends and routing (1/2 x 3/4" primochill doesnt bend very easily). With the drive bays removed or the pump mounted somewhere other than on top of the psu, I could imagine this would be simpler.


Exactly!, though I'm looking to probably keep my Drive bays for the mean time. Theres still plenty of room, and would probably fit the res somewhere in between or mount it horizontally to the ceiling above the PSU depending.

Was looking @ something like this http://www.amazon.com/Sentry-LXE-External-Screen-Controller/dp/B003VRK1GC for a possibly Fan controller, having it external would be kind of nice as you can disconnect and go. Just need to find one that's at least 30W.

I recall 1 or 2 people talking about your setup before this thread was started, but never saw responding pictures to follow up if they were able to accomplish it. Spent an hour on google images


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Exactly!, though I'm looking to probably keep my Drive bays for the mean time. Theres still plenty of room, and would probably fit the res somewhere in between or mount it horizontally to the ceiling above the PSU depending.
> 
> Was looking @ something like this http://www.amazon.com/Sentry-LXE-External-Screen-Controller/dp/B003VRK1GC for a possibly Fan controller, having it external would be kind of nice as you can disconnect and go. Just need to find one that's at least 30W.
> 
> I recall 1 or 2 people talking about your setup before this thread was started, but never saw responding pictures to follow up if they were able to accomplish it. Spent an hour on google images


Jeez, we are on the same page! Thats the controller i was considering too! The only drawback was how the cables would be routed. I'm gonna have 10 fans and that controller interfaces through a PCI slot, the thought of routing all that fan cabling was making my head hurt. Gotta pay to play though i guess! With the drive bays removed, you might even be able to fit a 240!


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Exactly!, though I'm looking to probably keep my Drive bays for the mean time. Theres still plenty of room, and would probably fit the res somewhere in between or mount it horizontally to the ceiling above the PSU depending.
> 
> Was looking @ something like this http://www.amazon.com/Sentry-LXE-External-Screen-Controller/dp/B003VRK1GC for a possibly Fan controller, having it external would be kind of nice as you can disconnect and go. Just need to find one that's at least 30W.
> 
> I recall 1 or 2 people talking about your setup before this thread was started, but never saw responding pictures to follow up if they were able to accomplish it. Spent an hour on google images


MOMENT OF GENIUS. What about getting an external 5.25" enclosure to hold one in? That way you can actually buy a legitimate fan controller and not a gimmicky touch screen one. Again, you would have to get fancy with routing the power and cables.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Jeez, we are on the same page! Thats the controller i was considering too! The only drawback was how the cables would be routed. I'm gonna have 10 fans and that controller interfaces through a PCI slot, the thought of routing all that fan cabling was making my head hurt. Gotta pay to play though i guess! With the drive bays removed, you might even be able to fit a 240!


Well given the small card it gives to apply power from the back, you COULD technically run the tiny wires below the board as it would have just enough room from the riser's to allow it ( depending I may be completely off ) this is just for cleanliness that is. Other wise that is a valid point. unless there are thin sleeves to route each, or twist tie along the sides out of view ( top view forward outside of view then out)

As far as the drive bays go, not sure I could go without at least 1 optical drive. I'll have to pull up some pics and draw it out. A 240 WOULD be nice but still have to keep HD space somewhere. Though possibly I could stack them @ the bottom right under the front intake as well.

Oh the possibilities~

Either way I think the main selling point about this case is the ability to show off your build in a sexy and stylish way. I love it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> MOMENT OF GENIUS. What about getting an external 5.25" enclosure to hold one in? That way you can actually buy a legitimate fan controller and not a gimmicky touch screen one. Again, you would have to get fancy with routing the power and cables.


That actually would be genius, and definitely room for more. At this rate I'll take your suggestion and double it, what if you get slightly larger enclosure, such as wide/or 2 style bay, you could put other devices such as BluRay/Fan Controller, get the color scheme, then hook to the back. Done correctly could look like a sexy extension of the case. Now we're cooking! I'll see if I can find something to support this.

I somewhat like the digital display ( IF done right ) as it looks pretty cool ( kinda like the old skool equalizers for sound control back in the 90's if anyone recalls lol ) Though I'd be down for an analog as well.


----------



## iARDAs

My fav case ever.


----------



## LunaP

Here we go something like this.



Would fit nice and snug on top and or vertically on the PSU side. This one is a dual 2.5" w/ 2.5" optical but I believe there's a 3.5" that way you could have a nice THIN add-on. If not this is 5.25" so it'd perform a 2 in one for 1 slot, leaving the other free'd up. I think we're on to something


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Well given the small card it gives to apply power from the back, you COULD technically run the tiny wires below the board as it would have just enough room from the riser's to allow it ( depending I may be completely off ) this is just for cleanliness that is. Other wise that is a valid point. unless there are thin sleeves to route each, or twist tie along the sides out of view ( top view forward outside of view then out)
> 
> As far as the drive bays go, not sure I could go without at least 1 optical drive. I'll have to pull up some pics and draw it out. A 240 WOULD be nice but still have to keep HD space somewhere. Though possibly I could stack them @ the bottom right under the front intake as well.
> 
> Oh the possibilities~
> 
> Either way I think the main selling point about this case is the ability to show off your build in a sexy and stylish way. I love it.
> That actually would be genius, and definitely room for more. At this rate I'll take your suggestion and double it, what if you get slightly larger enclosure, such as wide/or 2 style bay, you could put other devices such as BluRay/Fan Controller, get the color scheme, then hook to the back. Done correctly could look like a sexy extension of the case. Now we're cooking! I'll see if I can find something to support this.
> 
> I somewhat like the digital display ( IF done right ) as it looks pretty cool ( kinda like the old skool equalizers for sound control back in the 90's if anyone recalls lol ) Though I'd be down for an analog as well.


No offense to Sentry (its probably a good product, I have no idea) but I much prefer sleek and industrial looking products. I would most likely get something from Lampton, they seem to have good quality.


----------



## Tacoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fav case ever.


Good to see you got the case. Looking good


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> My fav case ever.


Hows the Logitech 710+?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> No offense to Sentry (its probably a good product, I have no idea) but I much prefer sleek and industrial looking products. I would most likely get something from Lampton, they seem to have good quality.


Oh no, I was looking @ lamptron and love their LED Fan controllers. I was just pointing out the Sentry as an idea, it only supports 10W so not the most effective in this case. Utilizing the 5.25 bay I showed though you could pop in 2x SSD's + an optical and still have another slot for the fan controller, this would move the HDD cage out giving more working room. Not sure if a 240 would fit up and down by the PSU or not though, and still deciding best location for the res. I like the tube shaped res's but they're more for display IF in the front panel, and I can't see to many areas I'd be able to fit it w/o being in the way of something. So I guess any would be best for the back, that + need a good pump.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Here we go something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Would fit nice and snug on top and or vertically on the PSU side. This one is a dual 2.5" w/ 2.5" optical but I believe there's a 3.5" that way you could have a nice THIN add-on. If not this is 5.25" so it'd perform a 2 in one for 1 slot, leaving the other free'd up. I think we're on to something


Link, if you have it?!

Great idea...

Thanks - T


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Link, if you have it?!
> 
> Great idea...
> 
> Thanks - T


Opps forgot to put that, sorry about that. Here ya go http://www.icydock.com/goods.php?id=149

Looking for alternatives as well but this looks like a great space save for the lack of bays.

Also an alternative to the drive cage is here.

http://www.icydock.com/goods.php?id=114

4x SSD's fits in 1 5.25 slot.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Oh no, I was looking @ lamptron and love their LED Fan controllers. I was just pointing out the Sentry as an idea, it only supports 10W so not the most effective in this case. Utilizing the 5.25 bay I showed though you could pop in 2x SSD's + an optical and still have another slot for the fan controller, this would move the HDD cage out giving more working room. Not sure if a 240 would fit up and down by the PSU or not though, and still deciding best location for the res. I like the tube shaped res's but they're more for display IF in the front panel, and I can't see to many areas I'd be able to fit it w/o being in the way of something. So I guess any would be best for the back, that + need a good pump.


One step ahead of you on this one! I completely removed the SSD cage already and put my pump/res there. My SSD is mounted to an aluminum adapter plate, velcrod up above the 5.25" bays. No concerns about temps, its a 500gb 840 evo and gets slightly warm to the touch when being used.

I'm at work right now, ill try to find a pick of the back compartment somewhere.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoma*
> 
> Good to see you got the case. Looking good


Thanks buddy









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Hows the Logitech 710+?


I am enyojng it to be honest but mx cherry buttons are different experience for every other individual.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Oh no, I was looking @ lamptron and love their LED Fan controllers. I was just pointing out the Sentry as an idea, it only supports 10W so not the most effective in this case. Utilizing the 5.25 bay I showed though you could pop in 2x SSD's + an optical and still have another slot for the fan controller, this would move the HDD cage out giving more working room. Not sure if a 240 would fit up and down by the PSU or not though, and still deciding best location for the res. I like the tube shaped res's but they're more for display IF in the front panel, and I can't see to many areas I'd be able to fit it w/o being in the way of something. So I guess any would be best for the back, that + need a good pump.


Heres a pic, sorry for the cable mess. Thats what all the room is for, right?









Bigger direct link: http://i.imgur.com/zvAB78X.jpg


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Heres a pic, sorry for the cable mess. Thats what all the room is for, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigger direct link: http://i.imgur.com/zvAB78X.jpg
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Lol thats exactly why they have that side hidden. How about this though? Would this be possible? Either move the Res/pump forward a bit and or put a Horizontal tube on the top?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> ^this...i just had two die ...one an old fat (ylod)and the other a slim (blu ray). Taking them apart, they both had crappy tim jobs.


They also make a watercooling block for them


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> Lol thats exactly why they have that side hidden. How about this though? Would this be possible? Either move the Res/pump forward a bit and or put a Horizontal tube on the top?


The rear compartment only has a little over 4" (around 100mm) of depth to work with, so it wouldn't be possible to fit a 120mm rad setup like the ways you drew. Thats why I was leaning towards mounting to the side panel and doing some cutting. And you thought this was going to be easy:thumb:


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> The rear compartment only has a little over 4" (around 100mm) of depth to work with, so it wouldn't be possible to fit a 120mm rad setup like the ways you drew. Thats why I was leaning towards mounting to the side panel and doing some cutting. And you thought this was going to be easy:thumb:


That sucks, and yeah, I'm a beginner at modding so I'd have to practice on other parts prior lol, something I'll definitely get into over time though. From what I'm being told though it seems a 360 & 360/240 for top/front should be more than enough for a 2xGPU and CPU setup. My worry initially was that I'd need the additional 120 to keep the cooling going forward. Seems like we're closing in on the limit of the case though.

With that said...****.

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/case-mods-worklog-gallery/55229-snefs-new-project-caselabs-m8-rog.html

Trying hard to not drool/fall in love. omg....


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> That sucks, and yeah, I'm a beginner at modding so I'd have to practice on other parts prior lol, something I'll definitely get into over time though. From what I'm being told though it seems a 360 & 360/240 for top/front should be more than enough for a 2xGPU and CPU setup. My worry initially was that I'd need the additional 120 to keep the cooling going forward. Seems like we're closing in on the limit of the case though.
> 
> With that said...****.
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/case-mods-worklog-gallery/55229-snefs-new-project-caselabs-m8-rog.html
> 
> Trying hard to not drool/fall in love. omg....


Yea, I'm worried about cooling capacity as well. Once i get an r9 290x submerged, I should be able to get a little idea as to how the system will react.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Yea, I'm worried about cooling capacity as well. Once i get an r9 290x submerged, I should be able to get a little idea as to how the system will react.


Yeah if nothing else ill go for the m8 unless corsair decides to pop a 640. Not sure how I missed that case lol though I still love the aesthetic look of the 540


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Opps forgot to put that, sorry about that. Here ya go http://www.icydock.com/goods.php?id=149
> 
> Looking for alternatives as well but this looks like a great space save for the lack of bays.
> 
> Also an alternative to the drive cage is here.
> 
> http://www.icydock.com/goods.php?id=114
> 
> 4x SSD's fits in 1 5.25 slot.


....Aaaaaand Amazon carries them!

+REP for a good idea for me!

Thanks - T


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoma*
> 
> I used to do sli of evga 780 sc scx and as jameyscott said its around 5c-10c difference when fully loaded. Even at stock I can see the card is about 2c difference.


but what were the max temps you had while in SLI


----------



## Tiyako

i have ran into some trouble trying to install this Lamptron FAN-ATIC 5.25IN Bay 5 Channel Fan Controller into the 5.25 Hot swap bay ,
since the size won't fit and not long enough to activate the locking mechanics.
Link: http://www.amazon.com/Lamptron-Fan-Atic-Switch-Baybus-Channel/dp/B009Z1M38C/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1380786227&sr=8-2-fkmr0&keywords=Lamptron+FAN-ATIC+5.25IN+Bay+5+Channel+Fan+Controller

anyone have successfully install it? mind sharing on how/?


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiyako*
> 
> i have ran into some trouble trying to install this Lamptron FAN-ATIC 5.25IN Bay 5 Channel Fan Controller into the 5.25 Hot swap bay ,
> since the size won't fit and not long enough to activate the locking mechanics.
> Link: http://www.amazon.com/Lamptron-Fan-Atic-Switch-Baybus-Channel/dp/B009Z1M38C/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1380786227&sr=8-2-fkmr0&keywords=Lamptron+FAN-ATIC+5.25IN+Bay+5+Channel+Fan+Controller
> 
> anyone have successfully install it? mind sharing on how/?


In general, if those little clips aren't working for you, pop them loose, and very carefully use some small screws and bolt the sucker in.

I did that with my CW611, and it took a while to turn the top one in (NO space), but it's in there now!!!

Thanks - T


----------



## Tiyako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> In general, if those little clips aren't working for you, pop them loose, and very carefully use some small screws and bolt the sucker in.
> 
> I did that with my CW611, and it took a while to turn the top one in (NO space), but it's in there now!!!
> 
> Thanks - T


Thanks Thrasher!









but i've never tried taken those clipping mechanism off before~ anychance there is a picture to show me approx where to pop them off?









Thanks!
Tiyako


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiyako*
> 
> Thanks Thrasher!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i've never tried taken those clipping mechanism off before~ anychance there is a picture to show me approx where to pop them off?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Tiyako


I don't have one on here now (it's in the phone right now...), but the clips are round-ball-and-surround-clip-style, which means some judicious pressure can pop one side out of the little fella, and it will still be intact!

It's harder to do than I make it sound, but not impossible, even if you don't want to break them.

Thanks - T


----------



## Calibos

Anyone know if 25mm fans will fit between the front mesh and the chassis as opposed to fit to the inside of the chassis as is usually pictured. I think I read someone talking about fitting a rad between the chassis and front mesh, so surely 3 120mm x 25mm fans would fit between chassis and front removable mesh grille?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> Anyone know if 25mm fans will fit between the front mesh and the chassis as opposed to fit to the inside of the chassis as is usually pictured. I think I read someone talking about fitting a rad between the chassis and front mesh, so surely 3 120mm x 25mm fans would fit between chassis and front removable mesh grille?


Yes they will. They designed the case to do that. I'll be doing that with an alphacool ut360 and three ap15s.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> Anyone know if 25mm fans will fit between the front mesh and the chassis as opposed to fit to the inside of the chassis as is usually pictured. I think I read someone talking about fitting a rad between the chassis and front mesh, so surely 3 120mm x 25mm fans would fit between chassis and front removable mesh grille?


Yes. Heres mine:


----------



## Tiyako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> I don't have one on here now (it's in the phone right now...), but the clips are round-ball-and-surround-clip-style, which means some judicious pressure can pop one side out of the little fella, and it will still be intact!
> 
> It's harder to do than I make it sound, but not impossible, even if you don't want to break them.
> 
> Thanks - T


Thank you! Thrasher! i will have a look and hopefully find something small enough to be able to push the clips out~









Thanks alot for the detailed info!







although no picture but imagination will suffice!

Tiyako


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Yes. Heres mine:


Cool, thanks DampMonkey and Jamey

I assume the mesh grille fits back on









How about the magnetic filter thingie?

Well that means its full steam ahead on a 15+1 bay media and backup flexraiid server in this case.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> Cool, thanks DampMonkey et all.
> 
> I assume the mesh grille fits back on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about the magnetic filter thingie?
> 
> Well that means its full steam ahead on a 15+1 bay media and backup flexraiid server in this case.


Correct, the mesh grill slides back on as if the fans are not even there. The magnetic filter however, does not. You would need fans thinner than 25mm or buy filtering material for a custom setup. Some people just stick the filter on the outsoft of the grill though


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Here we go something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Would fit nice and snug on top and or vertically on the PSU side. This one is a dual 2.5" w/ 2.5" optical but I believe there's a 3.5" that way you could have a nice THIN add-on. If not this is 5.25" so it'd perform a 2 in one for 1 slot, leaving the other free'd up. I think we're on to something


It would be nice to find one with a dvd drive and a fan controller built in together. Because I want to put an NZXT HUE in the other bay.


----------



## gdubc

You could always go with the rgb strip I linked a few pages back. Remote control, 2x the length and no drive bay used.


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> You could always go with the rgb strip I linked a few pages back. Remote control, 2x the length and no drive bay used.


right! iv seen you suggest this like 5 times now.....not sure what everyone is missing. But im glad you linked it. should work wonders in my 500R!


----------



## gdubc

Yeah I need to copy that post to my clipboard as many times as I have linked it on various threads!


----------



## strykerr1

I like your case it looks sweet with the fans like that! I like custom jobs and thinking outside the case!


----------



## xr1st1anos

Can an xspc rx360 up front and a rx240 (both 63mm thick) up top fit this case? or should one stick to an alphacool xt45(45 mm thick) front and top?


----------



## jameyscott

I believe you will have clearance issues with the top depending on your ram and vrm heatsinks. The front will fit depending on your graphics cards. I'll update once I get my alphacool ut60 for front and top, though.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xr1st1anos*
> 
> Can an xspc rx360 up front and a rx240 (both 63mm thick) up top fit this case? or should one stick to an alphacool xt45(45 mm thick) front and top?


Alphacool's have low profile chambers, which makes it ideal for these tight fitting setups. You would need to verify the dimensions of the XSPC compared to the UT60. The XSPC seems to have a longer chamber than the alphacool which is why i am reluctant to say it will fit, but chances are it will work (but very tight). The real clearance issue lies with ram and mobo heatsink placement. With a UT60 and 25mm fans, i have 1mm to spare before the fan makes contact with my ram ( i have low profile ram as well), and the xspc you menitoned is 63mm rather than 60 like the alphacool. The front 60mm rad has plenty of room, theres at least 25mm between it and my 7950 pcb's.

240mm ut60 and 360mm ut60


----------



## theKab

Hello guys. I've been researching this case and reading through this thread for days now. It's really helped me decide to just go for it and order it. I think it will arrive on Monday.

I'm planning to just move my parts from my old NZXT Tempest Evo and use the LED fans(120mm, 42 CFM, x3) as front intakes to begin with. I'm thinking about getting 3x Cooler Master 120mm SickleFlow(blue) fans to replace the NZXT ones for intake. And the moving two of the NZXT fans to the top positions(also for intake) and leaving the stock AF140L as rear exhaust. Would this be too much intake? Should I have one of the top fans as exhaust maybe? Also I see many have strong opinions about fans, will the 120mm SickeFlow's (specs say the have about 70 CFM) be nice? Keep in mind that I am on a tight student budget and don't really mind noise too much. And I have a fan controller that should give them enough watts.

I also have plans to paint the front and top meshes/grills in a gray/silver OR white shiny finish. I've read through the thread about interior case spray painting( http://www.overclock.net/t/458611/interior-case-spray-painting-guide ), but since the meshes are kind of hidden I'm unsure if it's really necessary to go through all those steps? Also keeping budget in mind here so I can't afford all those types of sand papers. I can maybe afford 2-3 types, which ones should I get?

I have some other plans for fitting HDD's in the back compartment, but I'll probably ask about that later when I actually have the case and can see it with my own eyes.

Also! A lot of really cool stuff in here, so props to you guys for great utilization of what seems to be a KICKASS case!!


----------



## DaveLT

There's no such thing as too much intake. Yeah, those fans are fine.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> There's no such thing as too much intake. Yeah, those fans are fine.


Make all the fans intake! :insert gif here:


----------



## theKab

Thanks Dave! +rep for fast answer. I think I'll just go ahead and order the fans and some dust filters right away. Can't wait to get started with this case!!!


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> ............I also have plans to paint the front and top meshes/grills in a gray/silver OR white shiny finish. I've read through the thread about interior case spray painting( http://www.overclock.net/t/458611/interior-case-spray-painting-guide ), but since the meshes are kind of hidden I'm unsure if it's really necessary to go through all those steps? Also keeping budget in mind here so I can't afford all those types of sand papers. I can maybe afford 2-3 types, which ones should I get?


Cancel the order and wait a little longer??

Corsair are coming out with a silver 540

**LINKY**

Its available for Pre-Order on Amazon afaik.

[Edit] Just realised you meant leave the case black and paint the mesh. I'd say that could look amazing


----------



## Calibos

As for me, I'm still going with the Black. I'll be raiding the Corsair parts bin and mounting some of the components in places you wouldn't expect.

Going to fit 18+1 3.5" Drives and 4 2.5" drives, H100i and 10 Air Series SP120's


----------



## theKab

No no, I don't want the entire case in silver. I was talking about the front/top GRILLS only. Like others have done in orange, blue, white, red, etc. I think what the others have done with their colors look really nice and I want to do something similar, but different.


----------



## d3vour3r

ive opened a ticket with corsair asking about window panel spare parts as I think they fit either side. No luck yet whether its possible to get another window panal for those who wish to shower off the right side of the case but I will keep this thread posted.


----------



## d3vour3r

for anyone out there struggling with the limited storage options with this case:

I got one of these: Silverstone DS322 plus 2x2tb Seagate hdds. the enclosure can be set up in raid 0 and its usb 3. I was getting around 80mb/s transfers so pretty happy. The enclosure looks similar to the 540 case so fits with the theme.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3vour3r*
> 
> for anyone out there struggling with the limited storage options with this case:
> 
> I got one of these: Silverstone DS322 plus 2x2tb Seagate hdds. the enclosure can be set up in raid 0 and its usb 3. I was getting around 80mb/s transfers so pretty happy. The enclosure looks similar to the 540 case so fits with the theme.


Thanks for sharing!
I really don't see what peoples problems are with 2 slots and even being able to mount more in the back with a simple cage or something like that. I like what you posted because I could use it on more devices than just my desktop. I use my 3TB external on my network to easily move files across all my devices though. Simple and easy. Doubt I'll need more storage than that, though.


----------



## LunaP

Argh, now I'm debating between keeping the 540 or getting the m8... THIS is what the WC bug can do to you


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3vour3r*
> 
> ive opened a ticket with corsair asking about window panel spare parts as I think they fit either side. No luck yet whether its possible to get another window panal for those who wish to shower off the right side of the case but I will keep this thread posted.


Theoretically they could, I have put my windowed side panels on the wrong side of the case just for the lulz







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Thanks for sharing!
> I really don't see what peoples problems are with 2 slots and even being able to mount more in the back with a simple cage or something like that. I like what you posted because I could use it on more devices than just my desktop. I use my 3TB external on my network to easily move files across all my devices though. Simple and easy. Doubt I'll need more storage than that, though.


There are HDD cages used in cheap 4U servers cases, that should be available for peanuts somewhere. Just mount it on foam


----------



## jameyscott

My country doesn't use peanuts as a currency. =/


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3vour3r*
> 
> ive opened a ticket with corsair asking about window panel spare parts as I think they fit either side. No luck yet whether its possible to get another window panal for those who wish to shower off the right side of the case but I will keep this thread posted.


Do let us know how you get on.

I'd be very interested in this for my proposed air540 server build.

I'll be ordering 6 of the 900D 3.5" caddies and hotswap back-plates and mounting them in the vented side of the case with 18 HDD's. 3x Air Series SP120's behind front Vents, 3x SP120's between caddies and 3x SP120's between caddies and PCI slot part of chassis.

900D Caddy

HotSwap Backplates

Then in the other side I'll drill some new mobo standoff mounting holes and mount ithe mobo on its side with the back connectors of the mobo pointed at the ceiling of the case. Xeon or i7 cooled by a H100i which will be mounted to the back of the chassis above the PSU. As it's a server I only need to access backplate IO to connect a monitor during setup. WEBui the rest of the time. Thus I'll just route a HDMI to back of Chassis. I've got a spare mesh side panel insert for a Corsair 600T which I'll take the Dremel to, in order to fabricate new hinged front cover for 5.25" bays behind which will be a 5.25" fan controller and 5.25" to 3.5" hotswap bay. This hotswap bay accessible from front is for occasional off site backups for friends and family. On side of 5.25" bay will be an SP120 fan which will be cooling the fan controller and hotswap bay HDD when in situ. Ironically the main reason for failure of fan controllers is probably lack of adequate cooling.







also providing intake for the H100i.

Still want to show off the mobo even if this thing is a media/file server and thus will have a windowed side panel on the opposite side to where it normally goes cause that's where the mobo will be in mine. However I still want to show off those 18 nice hotswap bays and 9 Air Series SP120's on the other side. So a second windowed side panel is on the cards. I'll drill some vent holes in the acrylic for the PSU and 5.25" bay fans.

All by just drilling a few screw holes here and there and the purchase of a few extra Corsair parts. Case can still be reconverted back to desktop use in the future if required.


----------



## HaDes55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> No no, I don't want the entire case in silver. I was talking about the front/top GRILLS only. Like others have done in orange, blue, white, red, etc. I think what the others have done with their colors look really nice and I want to do something similar, but different.


Just spray em, works fine just do it in 3 or 4 very thin sprays.


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaDes55*
> 
> Just spray em, works fine just do it in 3 or 4 very thin sprays.


Yes I intend to spray them, but I was looking for some low budget tips for how to do it. As far as I've understood I need to rough up the surface a bit with some sandpaper before spraying(can't afford primer or clearcoat) some layers, then sanding a little bit more and spray some more layers to make it stick. Also gonna spray the front cover of the fan controller and optical drive(except the buttons and actual optical drive opening) in the same color as the grills. Think it's gonna look awesome! Really looking forward to getting started, too bad it won't arrive until Monday


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> Yes I intend to spray them, but I was looking for some low budget tips for how to do it. As far as I've understood I need to rough up the surface a bit with some sandpaper before spraying(can't afford primer or clearcoat) some layers, then sanding a little bit more and spray some more layers to make it stick. Also gonna spray the front cover of the fan controller and optical drive(except the buttons and actual optical drive opening) in the same color as the grills. Think it's gonna look awesome! Really looking forward to getting started, too bad it won't arrive until Monday


Just make sure that whatever paint you are getting doesn't require primer. The majority of paint will have trouble sticking to an surface with no primer, or it will develop cracks and discoloration.


----------



## Nivacs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> Yes I intend to spray them, but I was looking for some low budget tips for how to do it. As far as I've understood I need to rough up the surface a bit with some sandpaper before spraying(can't afford primer or clearcoat) some layers, then sanding a little bit more and spray some more layers to make it stick. Also gonna spray the front cover of the fan controller and optical drive(except the buttons and actual optical drive opening) in the same color as the grills. Think it's gonna look awesome! Really looking forward to getting started, too bad it won't arrive until Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just make sure that whatever paint you are getting doesn't require primer. The majority of paint will have trouble sticking to an surface with no primer, or it will develop cracks and discoloration.
Click to expand...

I had great luck with Krylon paint+primer in one covered w=very well and dried smooth as he said, 4-5 light coats works great


----------



## RDSGoku

So I'm just waiting on my airbrush guy to clear some time to get the case painted, but other than that my "Borg Cube" outfit is complete. The Cougar fans are so damn good, I recommend them to everyone. EXTREMELY quiet, great airflow and they look badass.

[IMG alt="Start of my "Borg Cube" customization. Added 3 Cougar 120mm fans on the front"]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1686077/width/350/height/700/flags/LL[/IMG]


----------



## HaDes55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> Yes I intend to spray them, but I was looking for some low budget tips for how to do it. As far as I've understood I need to rough up the surface a bit with some sandpaper before spraying(can't afford primer or clearcoat) some layers, then sanding a little bit more and spray some more layers to make it stick. Also gonna spray the front cover of the fan controller and optical drive(except the buttons and actual optical drive opening) in the same color as the grills. Think it's gonna look awesome! Really looking forward to getting started, too bad it won't arrive until Monday


Just clean with some white spirit and spray with enamel paint it is very much protected by the plastic so it won't damage easy after you have put it back together. Just give the paint enough time to dry before you re assemble


----------



## Cotton

Quote:


>


Do you guys find yourselves using your BDR/DVRs very often? I reverse-mounted mine because whenever I need to burn something or need to install from a disk, I just take the side panel off of the case.


----------



## Gleniu

Time to think about some new colors fo my 540








Which one do you like?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Titanium and Carbon Fiber


----------



## RDSGoku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> Do you guys find yourselves using your BDR/DVRs very often? I reverse-mounted mine because whenever I need to burn something or need to install from a disk, I just take the side panel off of the case.


I use mine all the time to rip Blurays


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> Do you guys find yourselves using your BDR/DVRs very often? I reverse-mounted mine because whenever I need to burn something or need to install from a disk, I just take the side panel off of the case.


Ohhhhh!!! Thats a very good idea!!!! Thinking 'Inside' the box if you'll pardon the pun


----------



## theKab

@RDSGoku looks really nice. What colors are you going for with the paint job?

Hahaha really nice @Cotton. I would do that if I didn't plan to mount HDDs above the PSU and SSD mounts. And I'm going to use my dvd-rom as an exterior detail in terms of color.

Here's a teaser:



Not much but you get the idea. I didn't have a primer, so I roughed up the cover pretty good with sand paper before doing a white spray in 2 layers as a "primer" and roughed that up some more before spraying the "silver". Still needs a layer or two, but I think it's gonna look pretty good









@Gleniu that's just too many to choose from! But.... carbon white and brushed aluminum?


----------



## Caldeio

Getting my new window panel and longer usb cables either tomorrow or monday. I'm gonna leave my scratched one on the mobo side and the new one on the back. It'll protect it better that way, with the way I have my case setup.

I'll take some pics when it comes in.

Loving the case, even with the stock fans it's super quiet. That front filter is a major dust collector, but that's a good thing! Waiting until tax time to get new mobo, cpu and h110 WC. Maybe some news on the new intel chips, and then I'll wait until next spring. Looks like I'll be getting a 4770k and asus z87 sabertooth board though.


----------



## SilentNZL

I'm going to build my new PC in the Corsair Carbide Air 540

My specs will be:
ASUS Maximus VI Extreme (unless you guys can suggest something better)
ASUS GTXTITAN 6GD5 6GB
Intel 4770K
Corsair AX860
Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB kit (8Gx2) 1600mhz

To cool the CPU, I will get the Corsair H100i. I will change all the fans (case fans and H100i fans).
Now I was thinking to push/pull the H100i using 4 Corsair SP 120 Quiet Edition PWM fans at the top of the case as exhaust. (Or should I get the non PWM version?)
I will also use 3 x SP 120 Quiet Edition PWM fans at the front for intake, and then 1 x AF 140 Quiet Edition Fan at the rear for exhaust.

Do you guys think this set up is fine? Is the pressure and all that going to be good?
Also are the fans that I'm using fine, or should I go for non PWM version?
And is push/pull fine? Or should I just do push with 2 x SP 120 fans?
I would like my system to be quiet so if you guys could tell me whether it will be nice and quiet when setting it up like this that would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentNZL*
> 
> I'm going to build my new PC in the Corsair Carbide Air 540
> 
> My specs will be:
> ASUS Maximus VI Extreme (unless you guys can suggest something better)
> ASUS GTXTITAN 6GD5 6GB
> Intel 4770K
> Corsair AX860
> Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB kit (8Gx2) 1600mhz
> 
> To cool the CPU, I will get the Corsair H100i. I will change all the fans (case fans and H100i fans).
> Now I was thinking to push/pull the H100i using 4 Corsair SP 120 Quiet Edition PWM fans at the top of the case as exhaust. (Or should I get the non PWM version?)
> I will also use 3 x SP 120 Quiet Edition PWM fans at the front for intake, and then 1 x AF 140 Quiet Edition Fan at the rear for exhaust.
> 
> Do you guys think this set up is fine? Is the pressure and all that going to be good?
> Also are the fans that I'm using fine, or should I go for non PWM version?
> And is push/pull fine? Or should I just do push with 2 x SP 120 fans?
> I would like my system to be quiet so if you guys could tell me whether it will be nice and quiet when setting it up like this that would be great!
> 
> Thanks!


There is is really no reason to get the extreme unless you want the tuner accessory or you want to go tri sli or quad. The formula and hero are better options. I'd also suggest the performance edition fans (inb4 davelt on better fans). With those you can get better performance if needed and quietness if you want also.

I'd also suggest getting a 780 over the titan because they are almost on par with the titan. The 780 classy is actually the fastest card on the market as fae benchmarka go. YMMV though.


----------



## SilentNZL

Thanks for the reply.
Nope don't care about the tuner accessory. What motherboard would you recommend then? Maybe the Sabertooth Z87?
I heard that the SP fans would be better because apparently they are better than the AF series when mounted to a radiator and dust filters? And I wan't a quiet system.
Hmmm yeah not to sure about the graphics card then, I will definitely add another Titan or 780 in the near future, but I'll see what happens. I do have multi monitors though so might stick with the Titan


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentNZL*
> 
> I'm going to build my new PC in the Corsair Carbide Air 540
> 
> My specs will be:
> ASUS Maximus VI Extreme (unless you guys can suggest something better)
> ASUS GTXTITAN 6GD5 6GB
> Intel 4770K
> Corsair AX860
> Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB kit (8Gx2) 1600mhz
> 
> To cool the CPU, I will get the Corsair H100i. I will change all the fans (case fans and H100i fans).
> Now I was thinking to push/pull the H100i using 4 Corsair SP 120 Quiet Edition PWM fans at the top of the case as exhaust. (Or should I get the non PWM version?)
> I will also use 3 x SP 120 Quiet Edition PWM fans at the front for intake, and then 1 x AF 140 Quiet Edition Fan at the rear for exhaust.
> 
> Do you guys think this set up is fine? Is the pressure and all that going to be good?
> Also are the fans that I'm using fine, or should I go for non PWM version?
> And is push/pull fine? Or should I just do push with 2 x SP 120 fans?
> I would like my system to be quiet so if you guys could tell me whether it will be nice and quiet when setting it up like this that would be great!
> 
> Thanks!


Wait a week for the R9 290X's to come out. Chances are they will provide a better option for you, or your nvidia card of choice will be cheaper. Either way, nows a really bad time to spend $1,000 on a titan. 7990's are down to $600 in some places now too (and they smoke the titan).

If you're concerned about noise, I would recommend getting AF120's for the intake, since you dont have to worry about static pressure through a radiator. They are spec'd at a higher CFM as well.


----------



## SilentNZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Wait a week for the R9 290X's to come out. Chances are they will provide a better option for you, or your nvidia card of choice will be cheaper. Either way, nows a really bad time to spend $1,000 on a titan. 7990's are down to $600 in some places now too (and they smoke the titan).
> 
> If you're concerned about noise, I would recommend getting AF120's for the intake, since you dont have to worry about static pressure through a radiator. They are spec'd at a higher CFM as well.


So you're saying 3 x AF120 intake at front 4 x SP 120 at top with radiator in push/pull (if I don't end up doing just push) and just 1 x AF 140 at the rear? All of them will be the quiet edition instead of high performance edition I think. How about through a dust filter? I thought you'd need SP through dust filter at front and through radiator?
Anyway, should I get the PWM version of those fans or the non PWM?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentNZL*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> Nope don't care about the tuner accessory. What motherboard would you recommend then? Maybe the Sabertooth Z87?
> I heard that the SP fans would be better because apparently they are better than the AF series when mounted to a radiator and dust filters? And I wan't a quiet system.
> Hmmm yeah not to sure about the graphics card then, I will definitely add another Titan or 780 in the near future, but I'll see what happens. I do have multi monitors though so might stick with the Titan


I just bought the ASUS Maximus Hero and I absolutely love it. Great looks, and great functionality. My dual 780 classifieds run BF3 at 110 FPS in multiplayer at 3240x1920.


----------



## SilentNZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I just bought the ASUS Maximus Hero and I absolutely love it. Great looks, and great functionality. My dual 780 classifieds run BF3 at 110 FPS in multiplayer at 3240x1920.


Awesome! Might get the Maximus Hero then! Can't wait for those kind of FPS!


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> Ohhhhh!!! Thats a very good idea!!!! Thinking 'Inside' the box if you'll pardon the pun


external dvd drives are like $20 now days i believe.
that what i use


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

I'm a little late to the party! I spent the last few months being unhappy with how things fit in my 600T, so I moved into an Air 540 and couldn't be happier!


----------



## SilentNZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I'm a little late to the party! I spent the last few months being unhappy with how things fit in my 600T, so I moved into an Air 540 and couldn't be happier!


SP120 fans on radiator? Quiet or High performance edition?
BTW loving the Star Wars stuff in the background


----------



## RDSGoku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> @RDSGoku looks really nice. What colors are you going for with the paint job?
> 
> Hahaha really nice @Cotton. I would do that if I didn't plan to mount HDDs above the PSU and SSD mounts. And I'm going to use my dvd-rom as an exterior detail in terms of color.
> 
> Here's a teaser:
> 
> 
> 
> Not much but you get the idea. I didn't have a primer, so I roughed up the cover pretty good with sand paper before doing a white spray in 2 layers as a "primer" and roughed that up some more before spraying the "silver". Still needs a layer or two, but I think it's gonna look pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Gleniu that's just too many to choose from! But.... carbon white and brushed aluminum?


Probably a metallic green


----------



## xNutella




----------



## SilentNZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*


SP120 fans on radiator? Quiet or High performance edition?


----------



## Tacoma

Here's her update. Changed my motherboard from the MSI Z87 GD65 to the Asus Maximum VI Extreme for the tri sli. Going to try quad sli 780 to see if any number improve ingame.

All are at stock speed atm


----------



## RDSGoku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentNZL*
> 
> I'm going to build my new PC in the Corsair Carbide Air 540
> 
> My specs will be:
> ASUS Maximus VI Extreme (unless you guys can suggest something better)
> ASUS GTXTITAN 6GD5 6GB
> Intel 4770K
> Corsair AX860
> Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB kit (8Gx2) 1600mhz
> 
> To cool the CPU, I will get the Corsair H100i. I will change all the fans (case fans and H100i fans).
> Now I was thinking to push/pull the H100i using 4 Corsair SP 120 Quiet Edition PWM fans at the top of the case as exhaust. (Or should I get the non PWM version?)
> I will also use 3 x SP 120 Quiet Edition PWM fans at the front for intake, and then 1 x AF 140 Quiet Edition Fan at the rear for exhaust.
> 
> Do you guys think this set up is fine? Is the pressure and all that going to be good?
> Also are the fans that I'm using fine, or should I go for non PWM version?
> And is push/pull fine? Or should I just do push with 2 x SP 120 fans?
> I would like my system to be quiet so if you guys could tell me whether it will be nice and quiet when setting it up like this that would be great!
> 
> Thanks!


First off, I'm a HUGE airflow freak, like, it's my number one pet peeve, so I'll give you some advice: get the High Performance PWM SP fans for the rad. Here are the reasons why:
1. You can't control the 3pin versions with Corsair Link
2. With the build you suggest I assume you're gonna overclock to like 4.7-5.0GHz, and the Quiet Editions DO NOT CUT IT. I had 4 SP's @ 1850rpm each and it was EASILY bearable. If you can't bear that then dont even bother with the 4770 and get something cheaper that won't require the High Performance PWM fans, because OCing with the Quiet Editions is just stupid; you NEED that high rpm output.

Now, as for the front intake, I suggest using Cougar CFD120 fans. I had AF120's on the front and switched them to Cougar. Cougar have roughly the same CFM but are MUCH quieter (16.6db @ ~64CFM) compared to the AF120 30db @ ~64CFM (performance edition).

Also **PLEASE TAKE NOTE OF THIS**. The AF140 WILL NOT FIT in the rear exhaust slot. I tried one and it would not go. The exhaust on the Carbide 540 is cut in a very specific way, and since the grommets on the corners of the AF140 are solid it won't let you push the fan over far enough to line up the fan holes with the holes in the case. I've different tried many different 140mm's and the only one I've found that'd fit was, again, a Cougar 140mm. Yup, again Cougar to the rescue. Their anti-vibration pads are only attached to the outside of the corners and don't go through-and-through, enabling you to to line up with the fan holes with the 540's exhaust holes. See below for a close-up of how the Cougar fits


Please take a look at my 540 build for pics of the fans for clarification on ANYTHING I've said. I would never wish having to change ur fans 10 times to get it right on another enthusiast. So do it right the first time: get Cougar fans (and 4 SP120 High Performance PWM's for push/pull on the rad). ENJOY!!


----------



## RDSGoku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoma*
> 
> Here's her update. Changed my motherboard from the MSI Z87 GD65 to the Asus Maximum VI Extreme for the tri sli. Going to try quad sli 780 to see if any number improve ingame.
> 
> All are at stock speed atm


Quad SLI = giant bottleneck. I dunno how you aren't bottlenecking already with Tri tbh, with your CPU only at 4.9GHz


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> Do you guys find yourselves using your BDR/DVRs very often? I reverse-mounted mine because whenever I need to burn something or need to install from a disk, I just take the side panel off of the case.


Thats awesome....simple and keeps it clean.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentNZL*
> 
> SP120 fans on radiator? Quiet or High performance edition?
> BTW loving the Star Wars stuff in the background


Get the sp120 performance ones...they will be the best for working through any resistance from rad/filter/whatever. You can turn them down to the noise level you want and they will always work better with resistance than the af or quiet ones. I would only use af series as exhaust or if they are not restricted in any any. As far as pwm goes you would only need them for the fans you plan to use on the cpu headers as most mobos only do pwm off the cpu header. Otherwise it is not supposed to be good to use voltage control on the pwm versions.


----------



## xNutella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentNZL*
> 
> SP120 fans on radiator? Quiet or High performance edition?


they are SP120 High performance edition.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RDSGoku*
> 
> Also **PLEASE TAKE NOTE OF THIS**. The AF140 WILL NOT FIT in the rear exhaust slot. I tried one and it would not go.


Awkward....


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by RDSGoku View Post
> 
> Also **PLEASE TAKE NOTE OF THIS**. The AF140 WILL NOT FIT in the rear exhaust slot. I tried one and it would not go.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> Here's a little teaser - quite predictably a blue AF140 in the back


*****
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> Titanium and Carbon Fiber


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> @Gleniu that's just too many to choose from! But.... carbon white and brushed aluminum?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RDSGoku*
> 
> Probably a metallic green


Thanks for suggestions guys.
I like titanium, in person it looks great. I'm also really tempted to go for some vivid colors








maybe Titanium + yellow/orange? I could pick up Z87X-OC, but it's not compatible with AX760i (or vice versa)








EDIT: found this fix:
http://hwbot.org/newsflash/2191_fix_available_for_incompatibility_between_corsair_ax760iax860i_and_gigabyte_z87x_oc_(force)
Now I will struggle hard not buy this board for x-mas, wrrr

Carbon is nice, but I think it is used too often in builds, it's hard to choose right spots and make it look good.


----------



## xNutella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Awkward....


lol I was going to say something about it since I got Corsair AF140 mounted as an exhaust fan. but maybe he meant only Cougar fans don't fit.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentNZL*
> 
> Awesome! Might get the Maximus Hero then! Can't wait for those kind of FPS!


The 780 Classified is really an amazing card. Within the first week kingpin had it to 1410Mhz _*on air!*_ It is definitely going to be a little slower than the Titan and in a sense a little less "future proof" because of half the vram, but I haven't encountered any vram related issues as of yet. Not to mention it is 300 bucks cheaper new. I definitely do not regret purchasing these cards. I chose the Hero partly for looks and partly for features. I would have much rather had the Formula for the amazing on board audio and being able to water cool the VRM straight out of box, but after buying a 4770k, two more VG248QEs and almost all my water cooling supplies, I had to "settle" for the Hero. My 4670k and MSI G45 kinda blew up on me, so I went ahead and upgraded. The wifey gets the 4670k and G45 when they come back after RMA.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> external dvd drives are like $20 now days i believe.
> that what i use


Shoot, you can get an external blu-ray for 35 bucks on amazon. That's what I'm going to do once I get my water cooling loop together. Almost all motherboards support booting from usb devices now, so if you're living in the past and don't install windows via usb drive, then you can still install it with an external usb dvd/blu-ray drive. I'm going to mount mine under my desk for a sleek look and easy access. I'm also going to try to mount a fan controller under my desk, too. We''ll see how it all goes.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Wait a week for the R9 290X's to come out. Chances are they will provide a better option for you, or your nvidia card of choice will be cheaper. Either way, nows a really bad time to spend $1,000 on a titan. 7990's are down to $600 in some places now too (and they smoke the titan).
> 
> If you're concerned about noise, I would recommend getting AF120's for the intake, since you dont have to worry about static pressure through a radiator. They are spec'd at a higher CFM as well.


Just saw this. I'd still suggest the sp over the af in this case because you are going through a barrier. Static pressure fans are not just for radiators. They are for any barriwr whether that is a radiator, a fan filter, or hdd bay.

In this case he'll be going through the front fan filter. The af series wouldn't do much through it. I'm sure davelt will comment more about this when he gets on. He's kinda the fan guru.


----------



## SilentNZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Just saw this. I'd still suggest the sp over the af in this case because you are going through a barrier. Static pressure fans are not just for radiators. They are for any barriwr whether that is a radiator, a fan filter, or hdd bay.
> 
> In this case he'll be going through the front fan filter. The af series wouldn't do much through it. I'm sure davelt will comment more about this when he gets on. He's kinda the fan guru.


Yeah that's what I was thinking









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RDSGoku*
> 
> First off, I'm a HUGE airflow freak, like, it's my number one pet peeve, so I'll give you some advice: get the High Performance PWM SP fans for the rad. Here are the reasons why:
> 1. You can't control the 3pin versions with Corsair Link
> 2. With the build you suggest I assume you're gonna overclock to like 4.7-5.0GHz, and the Quiet Editions DO NOT CUT IT. I had 4 SP's @ 1850rpm each and it was EASILY bearable. If you can't bear that then dont even bother with the 4770 and get something cheaper that won't require the High Performance PWM fans, because OCing with the Quiet Editions is just stupid; you NEED that high rpm output.
> 
> Now, as for the front intake, I suggest using Cougar CFD120 fans. I had AF120's on the front and switched them to Cougar. Cougar have roughly the same CFM but are MUCH quieter (16.6db @ ~64CFM) compared to the AF120 30db @ ~64CFM (performance edition).
> 
> Also **PLEASE TAKE NOTE OF THIS**. The AF140 WILL NOT FIT in the rear exhaust slot. I tried one and it would not go. The exhaust on the Carbide 540 is cut in a very specific way, and since the grommets on the corners of the AF140 are solid it won't let you push the fan over far enough to line up the fan holes with the holes in the case. I've different tried many different 140mm's and the only one I've found that'd fit was, again, a Cougar 140mm. Yup, again Cougar to the rescue. Their anti-vibration pads are only attached to the outside of the corners and don't go through-and-through, enabling you to to line up with the fan holes with the 540's exhaust holes. See below for a close-up of how the Cougar fits
> 
> 
> Please take a look at my 540 build for pics of the fans for clarification on ANYTHING I've said. I would never wish having to change ur fans 10 times to get it right on another enthusiast. So do it right the first time: get Cougar fans (and 4 SP120 High Performance PWM's for push/pull on the rad). ENJOY!!


Thanks a lot for taking time to reply! I was thinking of an overlock around 4.4 - 4.5 though, nothing to crazy so I think I could get away with the set up that I want?
If not please let me know though! I'm still learning when it comes to fans and all that so any help is appreciated!
Hmmm but I want a very quiet system, and the high performance ones aren't that quiet at all..
I was thinking of 3 x SP 120 Quiet Edition fans for intake because of the dust filter that's there. 4 x SP 120 Quiet Edition at top for push/pull with the radiator exhausting. And then 1 x AF 140 quiet edition at the back. And then just use a fan controller to control them.
I just want a very quiet system so yeah, and I don't think the High Performance ones are very quiet..
Also, for the AF 140 not fitting in the rear? I'm pretty sure I've seen people on here with the AF 140 in the back?


----------



## SilentNZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Awkward....


Hey man,
Are they all High Performance SP 120's? (Except the one in the rear) If so, what's the noise of the system like?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Get the sp120 performance ones...they will be the best for working through any resistance from rad/filter/whatever. You can turn them down to the noise level you want and they will always work better with resistance than the af or quiet ones. I would only use af series as exhaust or if they are not restricted in any any. As far as pwm goes you would only need them for the fans you plan to use on the cpu headers as most mobos only do pwm off the cpu header. Otherwise it is not supposed to be good to use voltage control on the pwm versions.


I'll have to get a fan controller for that though, won't I? If I want to turn down the noise level?
Sorry I'm still a noob at the fan stuff.. So how would I use voltage control to run the fans at like 7v? (if that would be enough)


----------



## johnnyman

hi guys!!i want to buy this case but i have three 3.5 hdds and the case has only 2 bays for 3.5.where i put the 3rd one?thx!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyman*
> 
> hi guys!!i want to buy this case but i have three 3.5 hdds and the case has only 2 bays for 3.5.where i put the 3rd one?thx!


A lot of people have already put suggestions throughout this thread. You can do an external drive bay enclosure that supports USB3.0 or mount it above the SSD cage. You just have to have some ingenuity when it comes to HDDs in this case.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I have one of those Lego Tie fighters as well

I think a bright Safety Orange would go w/ the Titanium fairly well, lol. huge contrast from light/bright to a dark tone.


----------



## johnnyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> A lot of people have already put suggestions throughout this thread. You can do an external drive bay enclosure that supports USB3.0 or mount it above the SSD cage. You just have to have some ingenuity when it comes to HDDs in this case.


i can just put the 3rd above the ssd cage without do nothing more?it ll be ok?


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyman*
> 
> hi guys!!i want to buy this case but i have three 3.5 hdds and the case has only 2 bays for 3.5.where i put the 3rd one?thx!


You can buy adapters to mount 3.5" hdds in the 5.25 bays if you're not using them


----------



## theKab

I have plans to use my HDD cages from the Tempest Evo(hoping that they will fit) above the SSD cage. Maybe you can use some old cages and mod in an attachment mechanism?

I finished the silver spray paint of my optical drive. Not the best paint job in the world but I think it look quite good. Some scratches here and there, but it's some of the charm of DIY in my opinion. Here it is installed in my Tempest Evo, but will of course move it over to the 540 once I get it











Going to use the same paint on the fan controller, except the buttons.

What do you guys think?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyman*
> 
> i can just put the 3rd above the ssd cage without do nothing more?it ll be ok?


You'll have to use a drive cage from another case, or just a separate drive cage for it, they're easy to find online. Or, if you aren't using both 5.25 inch bays, just use a 3.5 inch adapter.


----------



## johnnyman

ok m8!thx for the help and the suggestions!!


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentNZL*
> 
> Hey man,
> Are they all High Performance SP 120's? (Except the one in the rear) If so, what's the noise of the system like?
> I'll have to get a fan controller for that though, won't I? If I want to turn down the noise level?
> Sorry I'm still a noob at the fan stuff.. So how would I use voltage control to run the fans at like 7v? (if that would be enough)


You can voltage control the fans with the mobo headers. The extreme you mentioned has many fan headers. Only cpu and cpu_opt are pwm so if you wanted a double rad with 4 fans ie push/pull then you could use a simple pwm splitter for two fans on one header or one of the swiftech ones that draw power from the psu and get the pwm signal from the mobo.

Hey RDSGoku, the corsair link claims to be able to control 3 & 4 pin fans, so maybe yours isn't working correctly. Also, i am pretty much positive it uses voltage control, so while it can control 4 pin fans it is using voltage to do so. (a no-no)


----------



## Danitsa

my setup








http://s1191.photobucket.com/user/DekrDekr/media/_DSC4312_zps3b7691a1.jpg.html
http://s1191.photobucket.com/user/DekrDekr/media/_DSC4309_zps03045bcb.jpg.html


----------



## RDSGoku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Awkward....


That's odd, did you have to fight with it to line up the holes???? Mine just would not line up. Maybe my case was made with the manufacturing line on bath salts....Either way, go Cougar fans, better than Corsair


----------



## RDSGoku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> You can voltage control the fans with the mobo headers. The extreme you mentioned has many fan headers. Only cpu and cpu_opt are pwm so if you wanted a double rad with 4 fans ie push/pull then you could use a simple pwm splitter for two fans on one header or one of the swiftech ones that draw power from the psu and get the pwm signal from the mobo.
> 
> Hey RDSGoku, the corsair link claims to be able to control 3 & 4 pin fans, so maybe yours isn't working correctly. Also, i am pretty much positive it uses voltage control, so while it can control 4 pin fans it is using voltage to do so. (a no-no)


When I plugged in my 3pin SP's they stayed at w/e the stock speed was. Plugged in some 4pin and WHOOSE total control. Although, when I plugged in my Cougar 3pins I CAN control them a little. Meh w/e I'd still recommend 4pin over 3 when you have the option


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RDSGoku*
> 
> When I plugged in my 3pin SP's they stayed at w/e the stock speed was. Plugged in some 4pin and WHOOSE total control. Although, when I plugged in my Cougar 3pins I CAN control them a little. Meh w/e I'd still recommend 4pin over 3 when you have the option


My AP-15s are easily controllable with Speedfan.


----------



## RDSGoku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> lol I was going to say something about it since I got Corsair AF140 mounted as an exhaust fan. but maybe he meant only Cougar fans don't fit.


It musta been when my case was built they ****ed it up or something. I COULD NOT fit an AF140 in there, tried for like 2-3min. My Cougar 140 DOES fit perfectly tho. If you look at the pic below, (imaging the Cougar is an AF for a sec), since the grommets are solid it would go up against the edge of the case and wouldnt let me line up. Very odd indeed...


----------



## RDSGoku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> My AP-15s are easily controllable with Speedfan.


Eww extra software


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RDSGoku*
> 
> Eww extra software


I understand what you mean. I mean, after all, you've got an 8350. God forbid you've got any extra software on that.







It'll probably eat up all of that 32GB of ram, too. I have to run 64GB of ram just to run it.


----------



## RDSGoku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentNZL*
> 
> Yeah that's what I was thinking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for taking time to reply! I was thinking of an overlock around 4.4 - 4.5 though, nothing to crazy so I think I could get away with the set up that I want?
> If not please let me know though! I'm still learning when it comes to fans and all that so any help is appreciated!
> Hmmm but I want a very quiet system, and the high performance ones aren't that quiet at all..
> I was thinking of 3 x SP 120 Quiet Edition fans for intake because of the dust filter that's there. 4 x SP 120 Quiet Edition at top for push/pull with the radiator exhausting. And then 1 x AF 140 quiet edition at the back. And then just use a fan controller to control them.
> I just want a very quiet system so yeah, and I don't think the High Performance ones are very quiet..
> Also, for the AF 140 not fitting in the rear? I'm pretty sure I've seen people on here with the AF 140 in the back?


Ya that AF140 thing with my case is whack.

If you're going Quiet Edition SP's on the rad....man, I dunno. I have an FX8350, which requires A LOT more overvolting than an Intel. I have mine at 4.715GHz @ 1.41v. *Under 100% load I get an ~max temp around 45 C* (that' with the High performance SP's). So, it's ultimately up to you; I love my system to be quiet too, and with the Corsair Link I have my SP's on 1000rpm when just web browsing or w/e; can't hear them at ALL. Only if I'm bencharking or gaming do I turn em up to 1850rpm. It's ultimately up to you. Since you are going Intel you MAY be able to get away with Quiet Edition because it will generate less heat due to lower voltage. Leme know what you decide and how it turns out


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentNZL*
> 
> SP120 fans on radiator? Quiet or High performance edition?
> BTW loving the Star Wars stuff in the background


I always buy the High Performance series. The only difference between the High Performance and Quiet edition fans is the max RPM. The high performance fans are only louder than than the quiet fans if you run them at a higher rpm than the max rpm of the quiet fans. So this means the high performance fans do everything the quiet fans do without any difference, but can also run about 20% faster for even more cooling at the cost of increased noise.


----------



## Jawswing

From what I gather though, the queit run at a lower RPM when not needed. And from what I've read the performance aren't as queit at the same RPM. But, I've only got the queit, so I can't realy judge that for myself. Also, I've seen probably about 2 comparisons betwern the two fans on a h100i radiator, and there was only a 2/3 degree difference. But, I haven't researched it all that much.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawswing*
> 
> From what I gather though, the queit run at a lower RPM when not needed. And from what I've read the performance aren't as queit at the same RPM. But, I've only got the queit, so I can't realy judge that for myself. Also, I've seen probably about 2 comparisons betwern the two fans on a h100i radiator, and there was only a 2/3 degree difference. But, I haven't researched it all that much.


It's a matter of what you want to control. High perf fans allow you to better control temps and quiet fans allow you to better control noise. Both do the job and keep things running cool. I'd probably use the quiet edition if I was planning on putting 6-8 of them in a build though. I imagine that many of them could be deafening.


----------



## SilentNZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> You can voltage control the fans with the mobo headers. The extreme you mentioned has many fan headers. Only cpu and cpu_opt are pwm so if you wanted a double rad with 4 fans ie push/pull then you could use a simple pwm splitter for two fans on one header or one of the swiftech ones that draw power from the psu and get the pwm signal from the mobo.


Can't I put those 4 fans into the H100i pump, and then plug the pump into the cpu fan header? And then I'd be able to control the fans through Corsair Link won't I?


----------



## gdubc

Yeah i forgot the about the h100i. That works.


----------



## SilentNZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Yeah i forgot the about the h100i. That works.


Cool thanks








EDIT: Oh btw, so I won't actually need a fan controller do I? If I manage to plug 4 fans into the mobo I should be able to control it through there?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RDSGoku*
> 
> Ya that AF140 thing with my case is whack.
> 
> If you're going Quiet Edition SP's on the rad....man, I dunno. I have an FX8350, which requires A LOT more overvolting than an Intel. I have mine at 4.715GHz @ 1.41v. *Under 100% load I get an ~max temp around 45 C* (that' with the High performance SP's). So, it's ultimately up to you; I love my system to be quiet too, and with the Corsair Link I have my SP's on 1000rpm when just web browsing or w/e; can't hear them at ALL. Only if I'm bencharking or gaming do I turn em up to 1850rpm. It's ultimately up to you. Since you are going Intel you MAY be able to get away with Quiet Edition because it will generate less heat due to lower voltage. Leme know what you decide and how it turns out


Thanks for the reply man! I think I'm going for 4 x SP 120 high performance ones for the rad, but then do you think I could get a way with 3 x SP 120 Quiet Edition in the front? (where the dust filter is)
And then for the rear would the AF 140 Quiet Edition be enough? Or should I get High Performance all around?


----------



## gdubc

If you get a mobo with enough headers you won't need one. As for fans I would def. go with the sp and adjust then how you want.


----------



## SilentNZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> If you get a mobo with enough headers you won't need one. As for fans I would def. go with the sp and adjust then how you want.


I think I might go for the Maximus VI Formula which has 8 fan headers.
"Totally you'll find eight fan header on the Maximus VI Formula which is more than enough, to provide a fully fledged system with fresh air. The fan header are located around the CPU socket, next to the DIMM slots and the bottom edge of the motherboard. ASUS decided to use 4-pin PWM headers in all eight cases. Therefore it is possible to adjust rotation speed in the BIOS or in Windows."

Do I need to get PWM version of the fans? (for the 3 in front and 1 in rear)
The one's from the H100i all go into the CPU header so don't need to worry about that, but then I have 4 other fans to connect. 4 pin fans would be best right?
Yeah I'm going with the SP but just wondering whether high performance or quiet edition







I think for the rad I do high performance, and then for front intake just SP quiet ones (or should I get high performance there too?) , and for the AF 140 in back Quiet Edition


----------



## gdubc

Are the fans that come with the h100i 4 pin? The only pwm fans you would need would be the ones you run off the cpu headers. The m6f has all those 4pin headers but they all still use voltage except for the cpu and cpu_opt so no need for all pwm fans, if factor would want 3 pin.


----------



## SilentNZL

I think they're 3 pin, but I'm swapping them for SP 120 high performance ones. And I can plug all 4 fans on the rad into the pump, and then the fan cable coming from the pump (which has 3 pin fan header) plugs into the cpu fan. And then I can control them using Corsair Link.
If I get the non PWM version of the fans, they'll have 3-pin cables. But I can just plug those into 4-pin fan headers right? And I should still be able to change the RPM and set it to 7V instead of 12?

Have a look at these photo's: http://www.pureoverclock.com/Review-detail/corsair-h100i/4/


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentNZL*
> 
> Cool thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh btw, so I won't actually need a fan controller do I? If I manage to plug 4 fans into the mobo I should be able to control it through there?
> Thanks for the reply man! I think I'm going for 4 x SP 120 high performance ones for the rad, but then do you think I could get a way with 3 x SP 120 Quiet Edition in the front? (where the dust filter is)
> And then for the rear would the AF 140 Quiet Edition be enough? Or should I get High Performance all around?


_If I manage to plug 4 fans into the mobo I should be able to control it through there?_
Check your mobo manual for max wattage for connectors. SP120 suck where it comes to efficiency, GT are much better

_do you think I could get a way with 3 x SP 120 Quiet Edition in the front?_
why not?
_
And then for the rear would the AF 140 Quiet Edition be enough? Or should I get High Performance all around?[/quote]_
It all depends. SP120 are very loud for me. I run 12 of them @ 5V and they are just OK. I can't imagine running even one at full speed... jet plane noise


----------



## jameyscott

I would definitely check out The Gentle Typhoon series. The AP-15s are highly regarded and freaking amazing. At 75% fan speed, they are dang near silent to me.


----------



## SilentNZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> _If I manage to plug 4 fans into the mobo I should be able to control it through there?_
> Check your mobo manual for max wattage for connectors. SP120 suck where it comes to efficiency, GT are much better
> 
> _do you think I could get a way with 3 x SP 120 Quiet Edition in the front?_
> why not?
> _
> And then for the rear would the AF 140 Quiet Edition be enough? Or should I get High Performance all around?
> It all depends. SP120 are f. loud for me. I run 12 of them @ 5V and they are just OK. I can't imagine running even one at full speed... jet plane noise_


Well in the front is a dust filter so thought I might need high performance ones.
Ah really? I thought they wouldn't be so loud :/ I would run 4 x SP 120 High Performance on the rad, 3 x SP 120 Quiet Edition in front and 1 x AF 140 Quiet Edition in the rear. And probably just run all of them at 7V..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I would definitely check out The Gentle Typhoon series. The AP-15s are highly regarded and freaking amazing. At 75% fan speed, they are dang near silent to me.


But they are not Static Pressure fans right..?


----------



## gdubc

With your situation you could stick with all 3 pin fans as anything plugged into the h100i is voltage controlled. If you have the money for them, Gleniu is correct that the scythe fans are a little better. However I have a lot of corsair sp120's both 3 & 4 pin ones and they work good to me!


----------



## SilentNZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> With your situation you could stick with all 3 pin fans as anything plugged into the h100i is voltage controlled. If you have the money for them, Gleniu is correct that the scythe fans are a little better. However I have a lot of corsair sp120's both 3 & 4 pin ones and they work good to me!


Ah money isn't really a problem, I'd be willing to spend a little more. I just want to make sure that my system won't be too loud.
If I were to go for the scythe fans, (haven't looked into them at all) which ones would be best for the rad, as I imagine I would need some static pressure ones?


----------



## gdubc

Gentle typhoon ap15 are used by many. The gentle typhoon fans are considered some of the best for static pressure.


----------



## LunaP

Ok I've read enough, taking my SP's back for GT's/NT's I guess Lol.


----------



## RDSGoku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentNZL*
> 
> Cool thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh btw, so I won't actually need a fan controller do I? If I manage to plug 4 fans into the mobo I should be able to control it through there?
> Thanks for the reply man! I think I'm going for 4 x SP 120 high performance ones for the rad, but then do you think I could get a way with 3 x SP 120 Quiet Edition in the front? (where the dust filter is)
> And then for the rear would the AF 140 Quiet Edition be enough? Or should I get High Performance all around?


AF140 only comes in Quiet Edition


----------



## SilentNZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Gentle typhoon ap15 are used by many. The gentle typhoon fans are considered some of the best for static pressure.


Alright then. I also just read that the Corsair Link software that comes with the H100i doesn't really work well if you swap the stock fans with after market fans..
I just want to make sure that I'll be able to control all of the fans. I do know that the ASUS mother board comes with Fan Xpert 2 which I could use right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RDSGoku*
> 
> AF140 only comes in Quiet Edition


Oh yeah I just realised, my bad!


----------



## RDSGoku

I love my Sabertooth mobo; one of the reasons is that EVERY fan header on the mobo is 4pin, so I have ultimate fan control capabilities


----------



## SilentNZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RDSGoku*
> 
> I love my Sabertooth mobo; one of the reasons is that EVERY fan header on the mobo is 4pin, so I have ultimate fan control capabilities


Do you use PWM fans for everything? All 8 fan headers on the Maximus VI Formula are 4 pin too.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentNZL*
> 
> Well in the front is a dust filter so thought I might need high performance ones.
> Ah really? I thought they wouldn't be so loud :/ I would run 4 x SP 120 High Performance on the rad, 3 x SP 120 Quiet Edition in front and 1 x AF 140 Quiet Edition in the rear. And probably just run all of them at 7V..
> But they are not Static Pressure fans right..?


Im 99% certain they have a higher static pressure rating than a high performance SP120. (if anybody is willing to research to prove otherwise, please do)

Have you thought about investing in a fan controller? That way you can keep your PC quiet when it needs to be quiet and kick it up a notch when it gets loaded. I use all high performance SP120's in my case, and with my fan controller i am able to make my 540 silent while still keeping acceptable temps. My 540 makes my home theater PC in a Corsair 330r "quiet"sound like a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## RDSGoku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentNZL*
> 
> Do you use PWM fans for everything? All 8 fan headers on the Maximus VI Formula are 4 pin too.


Most of mine are PWM yes


----------



## SilentNZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Im 99% certain they have a higher static pressure rating than a high performance SP120. (if anybody is willing to research to prove otherwise, please do)
> 
> Have you thought about investing in a fan controller? That way you can keep your PC quiet when it needs to be quiet and kick it up a notch when it gets loaded. I use all high performance SP120's in my case, and with my fan controller i am able to make my 540 silent while still keeping acceptable temps. My 540 makes my home theater PC in a Corsair 330r "quiet"sound like a vacuum cleaner.


Yes I have but I was also thinking of getting the NZXT Hue, so if I get a fan controller as well, I won't have place for a DVD drive. I guess I could get an external one, or just lose the lighting.. But which one? Which one do you use?
Also are the PWM versions of the SP120? And you don't use the AF 140 as exhaust or something? All static pressure fans?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RDSGoku*
> 
> Most of mine are PWM yes


Ok


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentNZL*
> 
> Ah money isn't really a problem, I'd be willing to spend a little more. I just want to make sure that my system won't be too loud.
> If I were to go for the scythe fans, (haven't looked into them at all) which ones would be best for the rad, as I imagine I would need some static pressure ones?


If money is not a problem get yourself a proper loop, not a semi-almost-water-cooling. I know - this statement won't get me many fans - it is just my opinion, and I'm frank, no offence intended


----------



## SilentNZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> If money is not a problem get yourself a proper loop, not a semi-almost-water-cooling. I know - this statement won't get me many fans - it is just my opinion, and I'm frank, no offence intended


Ah I know but that's still a bit too advanced for me I think. This will pretty much be my first build so yeah.


----------



## LunaP

Thought this might be a credible post, http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18527343 another look @ someone's build log from a UK site. I think it came out beautifully, in case anyone was looking on how to do something similar.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RDSGoku*
> 
> I love my Sabertooth mobo; one of the reasons is that EVERY fan header on the mobo is 4pin, so I have ultimate fan control capabilities


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentNZL*
> 
> Do you use PWM fans for everything? All 8 fan headers on the Maximus VI Formula are 4 pin too.


Sadly though guys those aren't actual pwm headers just 4 pin voltage controlled headers. Like I said and Asus confirms, the only actual pwm headers on Asus boards are cpu and cpu_opt. Sucks I know.


----------



## SilentNZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Sadly though guys those aren't actual pwm headers just 4 pin voltage controlled headers. Like I said and Asus confirms, the only actual pwm headers on Asus boards are cpu and cpu_opt. Sucks I know.


Hmmm so there's not much point in getting PWM fans then







?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentNZL*
> 
> Hmmm so there's not much point in getting PWM fans then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Nope. I won't be using any pwm fans. All ap-15s


----------



## SilentNZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Nope. I won't be using any pwm fans. All ap-15s


Ugh I thought I had it set up haha! And now I'm not sure what to do









Should I just use AP-15's all around? So 3 x AP-15 in front for intake 4 x AP-15 on rad push/pull at top and 1 x AP-15 in the rear? They're not very nice looking though








And then use a fan controller??


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Nope. I won't be using any pwm fans. All ap-15s


Odd I was under the impression that the PWM's were FOR Fan controller use


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentNZL*
> 
> Ah I know but that's still a bit too advanced for me I think. This will pretty much be my first build so yeah.


Just take your time. I may sound harsh, but I'm trying to hep. If you decide to water cool, go for a proper loop, you won't be disappointed. Just my two cents.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SilentNZL*
> 
> Ah I know but that's still a bit too advanced for me I think. This will pretty much be my first build so yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> Just take your time. I may sound harsh, but I'm trying to hep. If you decide to water cool, go for a proper loop, you won't be disappointed. Just my two cents.
Click to expand...

I second this...a good loop is hard to beat. My Air540 is kind of like my first build, because everything in it is from my true first build except the case and the water loop. It is not hard to do a loop, just requires patience and attention to detail. I had 0 leaks, and 0 boot issues.


----------



## SilentNZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> Just take your time. I may sound harsh, but I'm trying to hep. If you decide to water cool, go for a proper loop, you won't be disappointed. Just my two cents.


I know and I appreciate your 2 cents but I might just do this for now, I can always change it to fully water cooled later on


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentNZL*
> 
> I know and I appreciate your 2 cents but I might just do this for now, I can always change it to fully water cooled later on


That's what I did. I went with a Corsair H110, and now I'm going with a full loop. I didn't lose any money, either. That's because I'm building a second system for my wife, though.







You guys think she'll appreciate dual 7950s with a 4670k?









I was wary about making a loop, but it really is just as easy as building a computer. I.E. Put this here, plug that in there, make sure it's tight, done. (Well, not really... Leak test for 24 hours, and then done.)


----------



## SilentNZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> That's what I did. I went with a Corsair H110, and now I'm going with a full loop. I didn't lose any money, either. That's because I'm building a second system for my wife, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys think she'll appreciate dual 7950s with a 4670k?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wary about making a loop, but it really is just as easy as building a computer. I.E. Put this here, plug that in there, make sure it's tight, done. (Well, not really... Leak test for 24 hours, and then done.)


Do you think the H110 is better than H100i? I know it has 140mm fans instead of 120


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentNZL*
> 
> Ugh I thought I had it set up haha! And now I'm not sure what to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I just use AP-15's all around? So 3 x AP-15 in front for intake 4 x AP-15 on rad push/pull at top and 1 x AP-15 in the rear? They're not very nice looking though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then use a fan controller??


You can paint them if you want. I actually kinda like the look of them. I am using an AP-15 in the back because I'm OCD about things and want all the fans to match.







: I might pain the back one red to fit my overall theme, but the rest of them will be covered by rads.







When I have time on monday, I'll be test fittings an AlphacoolUT60 240 and 360. I'm hoping I have some room in the back to also run another 120. :crosses fingers:

It is really up to you, after all, it is your build. The Corsair SP120 Performance are cheaper, but are quite loud. The AP-15s at 75% are barely audible and my case is 2 feet from my face. I usually run them around here unless I am doing some benchmarking or my temps aren't in check. Then I put them at 100% and they still aren't that loud. You can definitely hear them though. From what I've read, they are a more pleasant sound compared to the SP120s. That was the main reason I chose them over the Corsairs. I don't mind a little noise if I'm going to get great performance, but I don't want to it be a high pitched shriek. I won't be using a fan controller as of right now because I'll be able to run them all off of the mobo fan headers. However, I am thinking about custom mounting a fan controller under my desk to not have to open up speedfan. (Yes, I am that lazy)


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentNZL*
> 
> Do you think the H110 is better than H100i? I know it has 140mm fans instead of 120


Yes, the H110 is quieter and has better performance than the h100i


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Odd I was under the impression that the PWM's were FOR Fan controller use


Only if your controller can do pwm, like the aquero 6. Pwm fans can just give a little more control. (when using them with pwm signals of course)


----------



## SilentNZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You can paint them if you want. I actually kinda like the look of them. I am using an AP-15 in the back because I'm OCD about things and want all the fans to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : I might pain the back one red to fit my overall theme, but the rest of them will be covered by rads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I have time on monday, I'll be test fittings an AlphacoolUT60 240 and 360. I'm hoping I have some room in the back to also run another 120. :crosses fingers:
> 
> It is really up to you, after all, it is your build. The Corsair SP120 Performance are cheaper, but are quite loud. The AP-15s at 75% are barely audible and my case is 2 feet from my face. I usually run them around here unless I am doing some benchmarking or my temps aren't in check. Then I put them at 100% and they still aren't that loud. You can definitely hear them though. From what I've read, they are a more pleasant sound compared to the SP120s. That was the main reason I chose them over the Corsairs. I don't mind a little noise if I'm going to get great performance, but I don't want to it be a high pitched shriek. I won't be using a fan controller as of right now because I'll be able to run them all off of the mobo fan headers. However, I am thinking about custom mounting a fan controller under my desk to not have to open up speedfan. (Yes, I am that lazy)


Ehhh not sure about painting them. Ugh decisions haha.. I've seen lots of people use the Corsair ones though and they look really good. I'll be overclocking to about 4.5ghz so not that extreme. So probably won't have to run the fans at such high RPM


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentNZL*
> 
> Do you think the H110 is better than H100i? I know it has 140mm fans instead of 120


I honestly wish I would have gone with the Corsair H100. Well, not really, I would have rather had the Swiftech H220, but couldn't get it at the time because of patent issues. I still wish i would have gone with a 240, because the 280 just gets in the way to be honest. I can only push or pull with it, and if I wasn't going to do another build, the fans would be completely useless to me. Whereas, if I would have gone with a 240, I could reuse them on the custom loop. As far as performance goes (the part you actually care about) It isn't a huge difference. However, fan selection is. The only fan I can recommend for the H110 is the Noctua A14 (not the ULN) FLX or PWM for sure. I screwed up and accidentely got a ULN which runs at a max of 800RPM. D: I went ahead and switched it out with a GT AP-15. I actually had to go into the bios an set the ULN to run at full speed all the time because if I didn't, it wouldn't spin up. XD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Odd I was under the impression that the PWM's were FOR Fan controller use


Nope, PWM allows you to set up a fan profile in software to set it and forget it! :insert name of commercial here: Sorta like how you can make a custom profile with your GPU, because those fans are PWM. Fan controllers allow you to control any fan it has connectors for (some don't have PWM connectors)


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentNZL*
> 
> Ehhh not sure about painting them. Ugh decisions haha.. I've seen lots of people use the Corsair ones though and they look really good. I'll be overclocking to about 4.5ghz so not that extreme. So probably won't have to run the fans at such high RPM


On my 4670k with the Corsair H110 and Noctua A14 PWM fans, I hit around 72C max. It really just depends on your chip what your temps will be. Some can take really low voltages at 4.5Ghz and could even pass with a Coolermaster 212 EVO, and some need a custom loop because they take waay to much voltage at 4.5Ghz. Silicon lottery... whatchu gonna do?


----------



## SilentNZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> On my 4670k with the Corsair H110 and Noctua A14 PWM fans, I hit around 72C max. It really just depends on your chip what your temps will be. Some can take really low voltages at 4.5Ghz and could even pass with a Coolermaster 212 EVO, and some need a custom loop because they take waay to much voltage at 4.5Ghz. Silicon lottery... whatchu gonna do?


Yeah I know.. Man I've got everything figured out but just not sure about the fans.. If I go with Corsair it will be 4 x SP120 High Performance on rad, 3 x SP120 Quiet Edition at the front, and 1 x AF140 at the rear. Otherwise I'll go for AP-15 all around.. Just not sure about that yet.
I will be able to plug them all into the mobo, but what can I exactly control if I do that? I want them to run at 7v, will I be able to do that and also change rpm when connected to mobo? Do I need a software for that or do I go into BIOS?


----------



## gdubc

You can do it through bios. If you get an Asus board you can use software (fan expert) also. Basically you can use either. Speed fan is good also.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentNZL*
> 
> Yeah I know.. Man I've got everything figured out but just not sure about the fans.. If I go with Corsair it will be 4 x SP120 High Performance on rad, 3 x SP120 Quiet Edition at the front, and 1 x AF140 at the rear. Otherwise I'll go for AP-15 all around.. Just not sure about that yet.
> I will be able to plug them all into the mobo, but what can I exactly control if I do that? I want them to run at 7v, will I be able to do that and also change rpm when connected to mobo? Do I need a software for that or do I go into BIOS?


I use a program called Speedfan, you just go into the settings of speed fan and allow manual control of the fans. It's really simple.


----------



## SilentNZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I use a program called Speedfan, you just go into the settings of speed fan and allow manual control of the fans. It's really simple.


Awesome!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> You can do it through bios. If you get an Asus board you can use software (fan expert) also. Basically you can use either. Speed fan is good also.


Ok cool thanks for that. Any advice on which fans to get then? Looking for 4.5ghz overclock and want it to be pretty quiet as the case will be close to my face and I just prefer the silence. I understand it can't be dead quiet and that I'll need to run at higher RPM when gaming etc. but yeah still want as quiet as possible.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentNZL*
> 
> Awesome!
> Ok cool thanks for that. Any advice on which fans to get then? Looking for 4.5ghz overclock and want it to be pretty quiet as the case will be close to my face and I just prefer the silence. I understand it can't be dead quiet and that I'll need to run at higher RPM when gaming etc. but yeah still want as quiet as possible.


I really like the Gentle Typhoon AP15s. They are almost silent at 75% to me. Absolutely phenomenal fans. What's quiet to me may not be quiet to you, though. They also have a pleasant hum about them unlike the sp120s which I hear have a high pitched noise.


----------



## SilentNZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I really like the Gentle Typhoon AP15s. They are almost silent at 75% to me. Absolutely phenomenal fans. What's quiet to me may not be quiet to you, though. They also have a pleasant hum about them unlike the sp120s which I hear have a high pitched noise.


Ah might have to go for them then.. The Corsair ones look really awesome in this case though so that's a shame








I'll be able to run these fans at 7v right? Or is running them at 12v fine? How do you have them running?
EDIT: Hmmm just read that ap-15 only go up to 1850 RPM and then the noise is 28 dBa, and the SP120 High Performance goes up to 2350 RPM and then the noise is 35 dBa. But if I were to reduce the SP120 to 1850 RPM it would probably be around the same dBa as the AP-15s?


----------



## Tacoma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RDSGoku*
> 
> Quad SLI = giant bottleneck. I dunno how you aren't bottlenecking already with Tri tbh, with your CPU only at 4.9GHz


I brought the 4th hydro copper for an pc I am building for the living room. Was curious about quad sli since I am at it


----------



## Cotton

Quote:


> I brought the 4th hydro copper for an pc I am building for the living room. Was curious about quad sli since I am at it


Good luck with that 780 quad









Glad to see we know what were doing here.


----------



## M0ngoLloyd

Howdy guys (and gals if any lol) ... I have been lurking around this forum for a while looking at all of the awesome builds while I was actually waiting on my components to get in ... just got everything put together and love this case!

Few cons though are the air filter missing on the bottom (no casing to even slide in a custom mesh either :-( ...) and my viewing panel had a few scuffs on it right when I took it out of the box (and is a complete static dust magnet) ... all of the pro's definitely outweigh the cons though.

I will probably do a custom H2O solution here in the near future, though right now I am running a mild overclock with just the Enermax you will see in the photos and maintaining an idle average of 31C, so not too bad.

I love the ample wiring room in the side chamber and was impressed how my EVGA Supernova 1300w G2 powersupply and Gigabyte HD 7990 fit like gloves in this case ... those were my only reservations before the build.

Anyone have suggestions for air filters on the bottom?

*For some reason my images are all rotated, so you have to click on them to see correct orientation :-/*


----------



## SilentNZL

Quick question. I'll be getting the H100i and I can plug all 4 fans (push/pull) into the pump, and then pump goes into the cpu fan header on mobo. Will I be able to control those fans with software like speed fan? Or can I only use corsair link to control them since they go via the pump? I'd rather not use corsair link since it's not the greatest


----------



## DiceAir

So I'm tempted to buy this case. What you guys think. Should I just stick to stock fans or replace it with other fans? running SLi GTX570.


----------



## gdubc

Dice air, definitely you will need better than stock.

SilentNZL, these corsair aio use voltage control pumps so just run the pump off any mobo header you would like and set the speed where you want it. Then put your fans on the cpu/cpu_opt headers.


----------



## AbidingDude

I'm still waiting for someone to do a companion cube mod of this case...


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Dice air, definitely you will need better than stock.
> 
> SilentNZL, these corsair aio use voltage control pumps so just run the pump off any mobo header you would like and set the speed where you want it. Then put your fans on the cpu/cpu_opt headers.


ok what do you suggest then?


----------



## RDSGoku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> ok what do you suggest then?


I suggest 3 120mm fans for front intake. Use Corsair, Cougar, Noctua or Be-Quiet fans (best out there for performance AND silence)

For exhaust use an Corsair AF140 or Cougar 140 as I believe those are the only 140's that will fit back there


----------



## RDSGoku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0ngoLloyd*
> 
> Howdy guys (and gals if any lol) ... I have been lurking around this forum for a while looking at all of the awesome builds while I was actually waiting on my components to get in ... just got everything put together and love this case!
> 
> Few cons though are the air filter missing on the bottom (no casing to even slide in a custom mesh either :-( ...) and my viewing panel had a few scuffs on it right when I took it out of the box (and is a complete static dust magnet) ... all of the pro's definitely outweigh the cons though.
> 
> I will probably do a custom H2O solution here in the near future, though right now I am running a mild overclock with just the Enermax you will see in the photos and *maintaining an idle average of 31C, so not too bad*.
> 
> I love the ample wiring room in the side chamber and was impressed how my EVGA Supernova 1300w G2 powersupply and Gigabyte HD 7990 fit like gloves in this case ... those were my only reservations before the build.
> 
> Anyone have suggestions for air filters on the bottom?
> 
> *For some reason my images are all rotated, so you have to click on them to see correct orientation :-/*


Mild OC and it's IDLING at 31 C?? Your CPU must be on bath salts. I'll assume it's an Intel? I have my AMD FX8350, which generates A LOT more heat than an Intel, idling around 15 C @ 4.715GHz @ 1.41v. Granted it has an H100i on it, but STILL, 31 C idle....man I dunno what's up


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RDSGoku*
> 
> Mild OC and it's IDLING at 31 C?? Your CPU must be on bath salts. I'll assume it's an Intel? I have my AMD FX8350, which generates A LOT more heat than an Intel, idling around 15 C @ 4.715GHz @ 1.41v. Granted it has an H100i on it, but STILL, 31 C idle....man I dunno what's up


I run around 30C at 4.5Ghz. It's not that bad. The temps limit of the 8350 is 85C vs 100C for Haswell.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RDSGoku*
> 
> I suggest 3 120mm fans for front intake. Use Corsair, Cougar, Noctua or Be-Quiet fans (best out there for performance AND silence)
> 
> For exhaust use an Corsair AF140 or Cougar 140 as I believe those are the only 140's that will fit back there


I have 3 cougar 120mm Vortex PWM fans in my pc. Will that be enough? So I just have to replace the front fans? cause they already have a 140 included there


----------



## RDSGoku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I run around 30C at 4.5Ghz. It's not that bad. The temps limit of the 8350 is 85C vs 100C for Haswell.


But you don't need to up the voltage as much on an Intel. My cpu's output is 125w, Intel is like 95 or something. I just find it odd that Intel runs as hot as 30 C idle with less output and voltage needed than an AMD that req. MORE voltage and puts out more power. Still, 30 C @ 4.5GHz is certainly good


----------



## gdubc

The last few pages talk about fans a little bit, but everyone loves scythe ggentle typhoons. They are 3 pin. If you want 4 pin and low priced I would say corsair sp120 pwm or I hear the cougar pwm fans are good.


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RDSGoku*
> 
> Mild OC and it's IDLING at 31 C?? Your CPU must be on bath salts. I'll assume it's an Intel? I have my AMD FX8350, which generates A LOT more heat than an Intel, idling around 15 C @ 4.715GHz @ 1.41v. Granted it has an H100i on it, but STILL, 31 C idle....man I dunno what's up


What are you talking about? First of all, you have an ambient temperature less than 15C? You must be freezing! Maybe he has a higher ambient temperature which would make much more sense. You have to take the deltatemp in consideration, not the endtemperature ...


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RDSGoku*
> 
> I suggest 3 120mm fans for front intake. Use Corsair, Cougar, Noctua or Be-Quiet fans (best out there for performance AND silence)
> 
> For exhaust use an Corsair AF140 or Cougar 140 as I believe those are the only 140's that will fit back there


This is what I'm doing now as well. I just made the switch this morning to replace the stock AF140's that came with the case.

I now have 3 AF120 High Performance in the front of the case as intakes. 4 SP120 High Performance on my radiator as exhaust. And an AF140 in the back as exhaust running at 5V instead of 12V.

I dropped the voltage to the rear exhaust because I wanted to push the air balance a little more towards positive. When I had the stock AF140s installed I had to flip the rear exhaust and make it an intake to create positive balance because of the opening in the case under the drive bays. I may concoct some kind of panel to cover them from the bottom if I get bit by the modding bug and can't come up with another idea.









BTW - The Corsair AF140 can be a pain to install in the rear exhaust of this case. There is a metal lip on the case that isn't a problem with normal fans, but those rubber things in the corsair fans interfere with this lip on the case. You can just push on it a little and the rubber gives way enough to mount the fan without much trouble, but it can be a pain if you don't thread the holes in the fan first with a screw before you try to install it. And if your really OCD like me, you can rub the fan on the lip a bit to mark where they meet and then make a 1/4 inch deep cut across the rubber with a sharp knife and the problem goes away completely. I really wish Corsair would offer a line of the AF series of fans without the rubber grommets. Maybe there's hope for an improvement to this when the LED versions of this fans come out later this year.


----------



## TetraNova

Finally got around to taking some pictures. I still have many plans in the works, but she's serving my needs very well at the moment.







Also, thanks to CorsairGeorge for shipping out a fresh window as this one came scratched, smudged, and all around ugly. I unfortunately didn't put it on for the pictures as its still sitting wrapped in bubble wrap... I will probably do that now









PS: this is actually a rebuild after I moved from Florida back up to Ohio and my computer got thrashed along the way. I basically salvaged the hard drive and graphics card and that's it. http://pcpartpicker.com/user/tetranova/saved/28ni


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## motokill36

Just Ordered looking forward to more space


----------



## RDSGoku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> What are you talking about? First of all, you have an ambient temperature less than 15C? You must be freezing! Maybe he has a higher ambient temperature which would make much more sense. You have to take the deltatemp in consideration, not the endtemperature ...


Ya prolly. I live in Canada so it's always a freezer up here. Window always open so it's pretty cool in here


----------



## RDSGoku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> I have 3 cougar 120mm Vortex PWM fans in my pc. Will that be enough? So I just have to replace the front fans? cause they already have a 140 included there


Use the three Vortex as your front intake, then put a Corsair AF140 or Cougar 140 in the back and ur done


----------



## RDSGoku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> This is what I'm doing now as well. I just made the switch this morning to replace the stock AF140's that came with the case.
> 
> I now have 3 AF120 High Performance in the front of the case as intakes. 4 SP120 High Performance on my radiator as exhaust. And an AF140 in the back as exhaust running at 5V instead of 12V.
> 
> I dropped the voltage to the rear exhaust because I wanted to push the air balance a little more towards positive. When I had the stock AF140s installed I had to flip the rear exhaust and make it an intake to create positive balance because of the opening in the case under the drive bays. I may concoct some kind of panel to cover them from the bottom if I get bit by the modding bug and can't come up with another idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - *The Corsair AF140 can be a pain to install in the rear exhaust of this case*. There is a metal lip on the case that isn't a problem with normal fans, but those rubber things in the corsair fans interfere with this lip on the case. You can just push on it a little and the rubber gives way enough to mount the fan without much trouble, but it can be a pain if you don't thread the holes in the fan first with a screw before you try to install it. And if your really OCD like me, you can rub the fan on the lip a bit to mark where they meet and then make a 1/4 inch deep cut across the rubber with a sharp knife and the problem goes away completely. I really wish Corsair would offer a line of the AF series of fans without the rubber grommets. Maybe there's hope for an improvement to this when the LED versions of this fans come out later this year.


EXXXACCCCCTTTLLLYYYY!!!! I had this same issue and said FK IT!! Got a Cougar and it fit perfectly. They rly fked up that exhaust; very few 140's will fit there due to that lip


----------



## Qu1ckset

Updated


----------



## SilentNZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> SilentNZL, these corsair aio use voltage control pumps so just run the pump off any mobo header you would like and set the speed where you want it. Then put your fans on the cpu/cpu_opt headers.


If I dont plug the fans into the pump, how do I fit all 4 fans onto one cpu fan header? Do I use splitter cable?


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RDSGoku*
> 
> EXXXACCCCCTTTLLLYYYY!!!! I had this same issue and said FK IT!! Got a Cougar and it fit perfectly. They rly fked up that exhaust; very few 140's will fit there due to that lip


I think it's the fan that has a problem. It's the rubber grommet that is in the way really, and that's a feature that is fairly unique to Corsair fans. I love the Corsair fans, but those rubber grommets can really get annoying at times.


----------



## RDSGoku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I think it's the fan that has a problem. It's the rubber grommet that is in the way really, and that's a feature that is fairly unique to Corsair fans. I love the Corsair fans, but those rubber grommets can really get annoying at times.


I also tried a Bitfenix 140mm in there, and it wouldn't fit either


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RDSGoku*
> 
> Use the three Vortex as your front intake, then put a Corsair AF140 or Cougar 140 in the back and ur done


Sweet then I don't have to buy extra stuff. I'm so happy now can't wait hope this will make my cards a bit cooler


----------



## SilentNZL

Hello everyone!

This is what I'm thinking of doing with my first build, but just need some clarification on where to plug the fans into etc.

These will be my specs:
Case: Corsair Carbide Air 540
Mobo: Maximus VI Formula
CPU: i7 - 4770k (going to overclock it to around 4.5 ghz)
GPU: ASUS GeForce GTX Titan (will add another later on)
RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (8x2GB) 1600mhz (might decide to get higher speed)
PSU: Corsair
SSD: Corsair GS SSD 128GB (or should I get the Samsung 840 pro? The corsair ones have bit higher write/read speed, but are the 840 pro better?)
SSD: Corsair GS SSD 250GB
CPU Cooler: Corsair Hydro H100i
Fans: 4 x SP120 High Performance Edition (Should I get PMW versions of these 4?)
Fans: 3 x SP120 Quiet Edition
Fans: 1 x AF140

Alright so what I was thinking is to mount the 4 x SP120 High Performance Edition fans on the radiator in push/pull exhausting, the 3 x SP120 Quiet Edition fans in the front for intake, and the 1 x AF140 fan in the rear for exhaust.
Now I need some help. The mobo has 8 fan headers (so plenty) and they are all 4 pin but only the cpu/cpu_opt headers support PWM.
I can plug the 4 x SP120 that are on the rad into the H100i pump, and then from the pump just one cable into the cpu fan header. But I'm not sure if I want to do that since the Corsair Link software isn't the best to use. So I was wondering, how do I get all the 4 fans into the cpu fan header without using the H100i pump?
All the other fans can go into other fan headers as I'll be able to control them with Speed Fan or similar software.

Just wondering what would be the best way to plug all these fans in. I appreciate any help and suggestions!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## theilya

any real benefits of installing 3x 120s in front instead of 2 stock 140s?


----------



## SilentNZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> any real benefits of installing 3x 120s in front instead of 2 stock 140s?


They are quieter. And there's a dust filter in the front, so static pressure fans would be better I've heard.


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> any real benefits of installing 3x 120s in front instead of 2 stock 140s?


yes, one extra fan sucking air into your case!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> any real benefits of installing 3x 120s in front instead of 2 stock 140s?


43,200 mm^2 vs 39,200 mm^2, not to mention the stock 140s are garbage.


----------



## theilya

sorry should have specified.

Does benefit of 3x fans exceed the cost $ ?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> sorry should have specified.
> 
> Does benefit of 3x fans exceed the cost $ ?


That is up to you. Cost to performance is based on you. What are you willing to spend?


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> That is up to you. Cost to performance is based on you. What are you willing to spend?


4x SP120 Quiet would cost me $60

While I have money to spend I'm just debating on whether its worth it.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentNZL*
> 
> They are quieter. And there's a dust filter in the front, so static pressure fans would be better I've heard.


I don't think the dust filters impede air flow enough to need static pressure fans. SP120s are not meant to be used as case fans, they're for radiators and heat fin arrays that have a lot of resistance to air flow. You would only need static pressure fans on a dust filter if you haven't cleaned the filter in 2 years.

For case fans, you can ignore static pressure and focus on what gives you the CFM you want at a noise level you find tolerable.


----------



## SilentNZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I don't think the dust filters impede air flow enough to need static pressure fans. SP120s are not meant to be used as case fans, they're for radiators and heat fin arrays that have a lot of resistance to air flow. You would only need static pressure fans on a dust filter if you haven't cleaned the filter in 2 years.
> 
> For case fans, you can ignore static pressure and focus on what gives you the CFM you want at a noise level you find tolerable.


Most people here use 3 x SP120 in front I think? And most people say that SP in front would be better because of the grill + dust filter


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RDSGoku*
> 
> Mild OC and it's IDLING at 31 C?? Your CPU must be on bath salts. I'll assume it's an Intel? I have my AMD FX8350, which generates A LOT more heat than an Intel, idling around 15 C @ 4.715GHz @ 1.41v. Granted it has an H100i on it, but STILL, 31 C idle....man I dunno what's up


Bulldozers and Piledrivers report incorrect idle temps. The internet knows this and even AMD has admitted to it. Once the processors get loaded, the temps will become more accurate.This would explain why many people have processors that idle below room temperature. ( my room temp right now is 75F and my 4.9ghz 8350 is at 71F...)


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentNZL*
> 
> Most people here use 3 x SP120 in front I think? And most people say that SP in front would be better because of the grill + dust filter


I use AF120s as my intakes. Are there any build logs in particular using the SP120s you could point out? If it works better I'd like to see their setup. If I'm doing something wrong then I already know what my project for next weekend will be.









In the greater scheme of things though, it probably really doesn't matter unless you're planning to push your overclock to the bleeding edge.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentNZL*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> This is what I'm thinking of doing with my first build, but just need some clarification on where to plug the fans into etc.
> 
> These will be my specs:
> Case: Corsair Carbide Air 540
> Mobo: Maximus VI Formula
> CPU: i7 - 4770k (going to overclock it to around 4.5 ghz)
> GPU: ASUS GeForce GTX Titan (will add another later on)
> RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (8x2GB) 1600mhz (might decide to get higher speed)
> PSU: Corsair
> SSD: Corsair GS SSD 128GB (or should I get the Samsung 840 pro? The corsair ones have bit higher write/read speed, but are the 840 pro better?)
> SSD: Corsair GS SSD 250GB
> CPU Cooler: Corsair Hydro H100i
> Fans: 4 x SP120 High Performance Edition (Should I get PMW versions of these 4?)
> Fans: 3 x SP120 Quiet Edition
> Fans: 1 x AF140
> 
> Alright so what I was thinking is to mount the 4 x SP120 High Performance Edition fans on the radiator in push/pull exhausting, the 3 x SP120 Quiet Edition fans in the front for intake, and the 1 x AF140 fan in the rear for exhaust.
> Now I need some help. The mobo has 8 fan headers (so plenty) and they are all 4 pin but only the cpu/cpu_opt headers support PWM.
> I can plug the 4 x SP120 that are on the rad into the H100i pump, and then from the pump just one cable into the cpu fan header. But I'm not sure if I want to do that since the Corsair Link software isn't the best to use. So I was wondering, how do I get all the 4 fans into the cpu fan header without using the H100i pump?
> All the other fans can go into other fan headers as I'll be able to control them with Speed Fan or similar software.
> 
> Just wondering what would be the best way to plug all these fans in. I appreciate any help and suggestions!
> 
> Thanks a lot!


You could plug in the rad fans the way you mention(into the pump) but if you want pwm fans and you don't want to use the link control then use the fans on cpu/cpu_opt headers. If you want 4 fans for push/pull and you want them pwm I suggest one of *these* splitters, or something similar. There are a lot of pwm splitters out there but ones like the type linked get steady power (12v+,12v-)from the psu and the pwm and tach wires go to the mobo, so no worries on overloading mobo headers.


----------



## SilentNZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I use AF120s as my intakes. Are there any build logs in particular using the SP120s you could point out? If it works better I'd like to see their setup. If I'm doing something wrong then I already know what my project for next weekend will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the greater scheme of things though, it probably really doesn't matter unless you're planning to push your overclock to the bleeding edge.


What other fans do you use? And how quiet is your system? I got everything figure out. Just wondering if the fans I picked is right and how it will sound


----------



## SilentNZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> You could plug in the rad fans the way you mention(into the pump) but if you want pwm fans and you don't want to use the link control then use the fans on cpu/cpu_opt headers. If you want 4 fans for push/pull and you want them pwm I suggest one of *these* splitters, or something similar. There are a lot of pwm splitters out there but ones like the type linked get steady power (12v+,12v-)from the psu and the pwm and tach wires go to the mobo, so no worries on overloading mobo headers.


Hey man thanks a lot for your reply! They don't have to be PWM fans, as long as I can control the RPM and run them at 7v. So what would you suggest on how to do that?
I know for the intake fans and exhaust fan at the rear I can just plug into any fan header and control them via Speed Fan or something similar. So that's fine. It's just the 4 fans on the rad. If I plug them into the pump will I be able to control them via Speed fan too? Or just through Corsair Link (since I heard corsair link isn't the greatest when using after market fans) Also, what's the best way to run them at 7v.

Thanks


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentNZL*
> 
> What other fans do you use? And how quiet is your system? I got everything figure out. Just wondering if the fans I picked is right and how
> it will sound


You won't really know at all how it sounds til you just do it and see. Sound is so subjective. Just get what you want and if you don't like the sound you could aways sell what you have and try something else later. The corsairs are a good choice and the proof is in how many you see on this forum. The same is said for scythe gts., noiseblockers, noctuas, etc. You just have to decide which you want and try them and see.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentNZL*
> 
> Hey man thanks a lot for your reply! They don't have to be PWM fans, as long as I can control the RPM and run them at 7v. So what would you suggest on how to do that?
> I know for the intake fans and exhaust fan at the rear I can just plug into any fan header and control them via Speed Fan or something similar. So that's fine. It's just the 4 fans on the rad. If I plug them into the pump will I be able to control them via Speed fan too? Or just through Corsair Link (since I heard corsair link isn't the greatest when using after market fans) Also, what's the best way to run them at 7v.
> 
> Thanks


If you plug the fans into the pump then the only way to control them is through the link software. If you just get 3 pin fans then all of the mobo headers can voltage control them, but if you use the cpu/cpu_opt headers, they react to the cpu temp.


----------



## SilentNZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> If you plug the fans into the pump then the only way to control them is through the link software. If you just get 3 pin fans then all of the mobo headers can voltage control them, but if you use the cpu/cpu_opt headers, they react to the cpu temp.


Awesome. Then I'll get 3 pin fans, and just need to get a splitter so I can plug all 4 fans into cpu/cpu_opt. So 2 on each. Got any good splitters?
Or I could control the 4 rad fans with Corsair Link and the other fans using Speed Fan or something similar.
Gonna go with 4 x SP120 high performance, 3 x SP120 quiet and 1 x AF140


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentNZL*
> 
> What other fans do you use? And how quiet is your system? I got everything figure out. Just wondering if the fans I picked is right and how it will sound


I have 3 Corsair AF120 High Performance fans in the front as my intakes. It's a little louder than the 2 stock AF140 fans, but I hear the pump in my H100i and the fans on my video card more than I do my intakes when the system is under load.

I have a Corsair AF140 Quiet Edition fan as my rear exhaust. And I use 4 Corsair SP120 High Performance fans on my radiator in push/pull exhaust.

At idle my cpu is always within a degree of ambient room temps with the SP120s around 800 rpm. While gaming using Tomb Raider as a benchmark, I average around 52 degrees on the cpu with spikes going up to 58 and the SP120s will average about 1200 rpm with spikes peaking at 2100 rpm. At 1200 rpm it's still pretty quiet, but you hear it 2100. If you use the Quiet Edition SP120s you will notice lower peak rpm spikes and will never here the fans much, but you will have higher spikes in the cpu temps during the moments where I have more noise. I prefer the noise myself because I'm usually wearing a headset, watching TV, or listening to music and can tone it out fairly well. The extra temps during performance spikes on the cpu aren't enough to make much of a different if the extra noise bothers you.

I could have used Quiet Edition fans for my AF120 intakes, but I was worried about the balance of air pressure in my case. I want to maintain positive pressure and I was worried if I used the Quiet edition as intakes with High Performance fans on my exhausting radiator, that I might end up with drops in pressure during cpu performance spikes. I also reduced the voltage on my AF140 exhaust to help keep positive pressure maintained.

I'm also using Corsair Link and letting the pump control the fans.


----------



## SilentNZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I have 3 Corsair AF120 High Performance fans in the front as my intakes. It's a little louder than the 2 stock AF140 fans, but I hear the pump in my H100i and the fans on my video card more than I do my intakes when the system is under load.
> 
> I have a Corsair AF140 Quiet Edition fan as my rear exhaust. And I use 4 Corsair SP120 High Performance fans on my radiator in push/pull exhaust.
> 
> At idle my cpu is always within a degree of ambient room temps with the SP120s around 800 rpm. While gaming using Tomb Raider as a benchmark, I average around 52 degrees on the cpu with spikes going up to 58 and the SP120s will average about 1200 rpm with spikes peaking at 2100 rpm. At 1200 rpm it's still pretty quiet, but you hear it 2100. If you use the Quiet Edition SP120s you will notice lower peak rpm spikes and will never here the fans much, but you will have higher spikes in the cpu temps during the moments where I have more noise. I prefer the noise myself because I'm usually wearing a headset, watching TV, or listening to music and can tone it out fairly well. The extra temps during performance spikes on the cpu aren't enough to make much of a different if the extra noise bothers you.
> 
> I could have used Quiet Edition fans for my AF120 intakes, but I was worried about the balance of air pressure in my case. I want to maintain positive pressure and I was worried if I used the Quiet edition as intakes with High Performance fans on my exhausting radiator, that I might end up with drops in pressure during cpu performance spikes. I also reduced the voltage on my AF140 exhaust to help keep positive pressure maintained.
> 
> I'm also using Corsair Link and letting the pump control the fans.


Alright I'll have the same setup as you except for the front where I will use 3 x SP120 Quiet Edition.
Are your 4 fans on the rad PWM or not?
I'm looking to drop all fans down to 7v, or is this something you would not recommend?
And as for the Corsair Link software, I'll use that to control the 4 fans on the rad, and I'll use Speed Fan or something else to control the other fans. Seem like a good idea?


----------



## LunaP

Sadly I'm packing up the case and taking it back, I believe the measurements for the x79 type boards are a bit wider due to the extra memory banks and that would eliminate some headroom for fan configurations. That + after going over everything I wanted to do , I found I'd either be jellied and jam packed or have to severely compromise. I love this case for its looks and wish there was a SLIGHTLY larger version.

Hopefully w/ the Air 640 it might happen though came to realize the term "AIR" really is pointing this @ Air style rigs, while WC can be done its mostly skimmed on by the design it seems. As this would be my first WC rig as I've been pushed over to it, I'm more and more wanting to do a custom loop due to so many temp reports I hear from people and the looks and designs. I believe My only choice (now that I've been turned onto the cube ) is to go w/ the M8 or MH10. Both look great for space, just not as pretty as this case.

To me its Aesthetics first, so that makes this a really hard choice, as if I stuck w/ this case I'd probably stay Air at this rate. And stick to 1-2 Titans. (if that'd be fully supported w/ enough cooling. I'm more worried about the x79 E-ATX boards taking up more space than the x87's.

Packing up everything now as I have 1 day left, gonna return the case, h100i and possibly the powersupply as I MAY go for a 1600W, not sure yet. Appreciate all the support and help everyones given me here, but after reading on forums daily, I think I know what I have to do in order to get what I want out of my rig. Again this case is TRULY gorgeous


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Sadly I'm packing up the case and taking it back, I believe the measurements for the x79 type boards are a bit wider due to the extra memory banks and that would eliminate some headroom for fan configurations. That + after going over everything I wanted to do , I found I'd either be jellied and jam packed or have to severely compromise. I love this case for its looks and wish there was a SLIGHTLY larger version.
> 
> Hopefully w/ the Air 640 it might happen though came to realize the term "AIR" really is pointing this @ Air style rigs, while WC can be done its mostly skimmed on by the design it seems. As this would be my first WC rig as I've been pushed over to it, I'm more and more wanting to do a custom loop due to so many temp reports I hear from people and the looks and designs. I believe My only choice (now that I've been turned onto the cube ) is to go w/ the M8 or MH10. Both look great for space, just not as pretty as this case.
> 
> To me its Aesthetics first, so that makes this a really hard choice, as if I stuck w/ this case I'd probably stay Air at this rate. And stick to 1-2 Titans. (if that'd be fully supported w/ enough cooling. I'm more worried about the x79 E-ATX boards taking up more space than the x87's.
> 
> Packing up everything now as I have 1 day left, gonna return the case, h100i and possibly the powersupply as I MAY go for a 1600W, not sure yet. Appreciate all the support and help everyones given me here, but after reading on forums daily, I think I know what I have to do in order to get what I want out of my rig. Again this case is TRULY gorgeous


Sounds like you're takin the easy way out


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Sounds like you're takin the easy way out


How so? Well I'm not comfortable w/ drilling holes etc to get everything to fit like one guy did for his.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Sounds like you're takin the easy way out
> 
> 
> 
> How so? Well I'm not comfortable w/ drilling holes etc to get everything to fit like one guy did for his.
Click to expand...

If you are not comfortable drilling a couple holes, then you are not ready to build a custom loop! I had to redrill the front screw holes on my case in order to get a 360 rad flipped the way I wanted, and I had to drill a few holes for the pump mount...all together probably the easiest part of building the loop, and still only a few screw holes. If you want plug and play for a water loop you are going to have to get into a full chassis and away from mid-cases.


----------



## RDSGoku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Sounds like you're takin the easy way out


Agreed, this case can fit a 360 rad+fans in front AS WELL AS a 240 rad+fans on top. PLENTY of room. Easy way out indeed


----------



## RDSGoku

If anyone here is interested, I have three 120mm Corsair AF Performance fans and two 120mm Corsair SP Performance fans for sale. Switched all my fans to Cougar so I'm trying to get rid of them. Depending on where you live, we may be able to work something out. I'm in Calgary, AB Canada myself. Here's my Kijiji ad:

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-computer-accessories-other-CHEAP-Corsair-AF-SP120-Performance-Edition-Fans-CHEAP-W0QQAdIdZ528912259

Selling them for roughly 1/2 retail cost. You can either message me on here or email me if you're interested


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RDSGoku*
> 
> Agreed, this case can fit a 360 rad+fans in front AS WELL AS a 240 rad+fans on top. PLENTY of room. Easy way out indeed


I never said it couldn't, though with the front rad more than likely I'd have to remove 1 or 2 fans to not bump into the top as well as keeping cables run. My main concern was for TRI SLI, as well as more than one optical drive and my 2x 3.5" Drives, not having an issue w/ the SSD's I'm just looking for something clean.

Next issue as I previously stated, all I"m seeing on builds are x87's which only hold 4 member banks, I want to see an x79 in there w/ 8 so I can see how close to the front it gets. I never said any of it wasn't do able, there's just a limit to the amount of compromise one must make in order to get a case to work, in which if space issues exist and you have to start putting things outside, then why not just get something slightly bigger to accomplish that + room to grow in the future should one decide to keep upgrading , which I can't see w/ this case.

I've been reading up since before I bought it, and after, and from what I"m learning and being told by others, is that a 240/360 will be decent for this but there are biased views about many things here, 1) more rads for less noise = lower RPM's I get that, 2) The amount of Rad space per block. I'd be cooling a hex + 3x Titans if I continue my path , which I'm not certain a 360/240 can handle, noone's been able to answer that.

I'm not here to offend anyone, and I will never claim to know more either, I'm just very excited for a new build, and am studying up as much as possible, because my last build I just walked in and bought the best parts (what I felt was good enough ) and that was that. This time I want to take the time to make the best decisions, as well as future proof things for further growth.

My main reasoning for case labs was the constant scalability, + they have a cube design JUST like the Air540, though not as pretty, it gives a bit more room so I can shove in my opticals (which I'm not ready to part w/ yet) some fan controllers and my own idea of what I'd like things to look like, which is just like everyone else here whom would like to build their " ideal " case. Again I can't stress how I love the design of the AIR540, if it had just slightly more room it'd be the perfect case for "ME" everyone's different though.

So again I'm lost @ the "easy way out" comment, as I am not following. My apologies if I offended anyone. On another note I didn't make it to the store on time to return it.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentNZL*
> 
> Alright I'll have the same setup as you except for the front where I will use 3 x SP120 Quiet Edition.
> Are your 4 fans on the rad PWM or not?
> I'm looking to drop all fans down to 7v, or is this something you would not recommend?
> And as for the Corsair Link software, I'll use that to control the 4 fans on the rad, and I'll use Speed Fan or something else to control the other fans. Seem like a good idea?


I'm not sure how dropping all the fans down to 7v will work out, I've never tried it and could only speculate. It's going to increase temps, but how much is hard to say without testing it.

I would set it all up with the fans at normal voltage first and check temps, then drop it down to 7v and check it again. Find the right combination of temps and noise that makes you happy.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I never said it couldn't, though with the front rad more than likely I'd have to remove 1 or 2 fans to not bump into the top as well as keeping cables run. My main concern was for TRI SLI, as well as more than one optical drive and my 2x 3.5" Drives, not having an issue w/ the SSD's I'm just looking for something clean.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Next issue as I previously stated, all I"m seeing on builds are x87's which only hold 4 member banks, I want to see an x79 in there w/ 8 so I can see how close to the front it gets. I never said any of it wasn't do able, there's just a limit to the amount of compromise one must make in order to get a case to work, in which if space issues exist and you have to start putting things outside, then why not just get something slightly bigger to accomplish that + room to grow in the future should one decide to keep upgrading , which I can't see w/ this case.
> 
> I've been reading up since before I bought it, and after, and from what I"m learning and being told by others, is that a 240/360 will be decent for this but there are biased views about many things here, 1) more rads for less noise = lower RPM's I get that, 2) The amount of Rad space per block. I'd be cooling a hex + 3x Titans if I continue my path , which I'm not certain a 360/240 can handle, noone's been able to answer that.
> 
> I'm not here to offend anyone, and I will never claim to know more either, I'm just very excited for a new build, and am studying up as much as possible, because my last build I just walked in and bought the best parts (what I felt was good enough ) and that was that. This time I want to take the time to make the best decisions, as well as future proof things for further growth.
> 
> 
> 
> My main reasoning for case labs was the constant scalability, + they have a cube design JUST like the Air540, though not as pretty, it gives a bit more room so I can shove in my opticals (which I'm not ready to part w/ yet) some fan controllers and my own idea of what I'd like things to look like, which is just like everyone else here whom would like to build their " ideal " case. Again I can't stress how I love the design of the AIR540, if it had just slightly more room it'd be the perfect case for "ME" everyone's different though.
> 
> So again I'm lost @ the "easy way out" comment, as I am not following. My apologies if I offended anyone. On another note I didn't make it to the store on time to return it.


Have you seen the Lian Li D600? It's a gorgeous case that may be a better fit for what you want. You may have to go to their website though for it because it's fairly new and I haven't seen it on Newegg yet.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> So again I'm lost @ the "easy way out" comment, as I am not following. My apologies if I offended anyone. On another note I didn't make it to the store on time to return it.


I was just giving you a hard time. Im stuck with the 540 (stuck is a little harsh), so I'm going t have to get creative to get 2 290x's and an 8350 cool. 240+360 might work, who knows, but chances are ill have to do some cutting and get a 240 in there somewhere. If i could go back in time before i bought this case, i would probably wait for the enthoo primo. That case is a watercoolers paradise


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> I was just giving you a hard time. Im stuck with the 540 (stuck is a little harsh), so I'm going t have to get creative to get 2 290x's and an 8350 cool. 240+360 might work, who knows, but chances are ill have to do some cutting and get a 240 in there somewhere. If i could go back in time before i bought this case, i would probably wait for the enthoo primo. That case is a watercoolers paradise


I have two classifieds and already ordered a UT60 240 and 360. I'm test fitting them tonight and seeing how big of a 120MM I can fit in the back with it. If I was going to mod the case to fit another one, I would have just used a 1080 rad. I thought about getting really, really creative with it, but decided not to and am just going to shove the biggest rads I can. Next case will probably be a mountain mods ascension because it can fit a 1080 internally.







That'll be for the next build, though. I'm going to go even crazier with it.


----------



## WarDad

LunaP,
I'm working on putting 2x NeXxos XT45 Full Copper 280mm 45mm deep rads in my case.
With i7 4930k on a X79 mother board. The 140mm fan looks to be a tight fit vs. board connectors and VRM heat sink.
I could trim the fans plastic, or use a 120mm fan and a 140mm adaptor.
Right now I'm waiting on odds and ends. I figure on testing the loop before adding electronics.
I posted questions and pictures here:
http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=122678

Oh, yea.. I can fit a 10" gpu but not an 11" gpu without moving the fan to the other side under the front cover.

If you want more rad then consider mounting it on the other side panel.


----------



## DiceAir

So I'm ordering my case today. should I want to go with White LED lights. What should I buy. I can get the following and they not to expensive.

http://www.vizo.com.tw/front/product/get_product_detail/101/5/1#

How long should I go and where should I put them. First time going with LED lights in my pc case. Is it even necessary to go with LED lights or will I be able to see through the window enough. I can also go with a Fan controller instead of the LED lights


----------



## DarthBaggins

on my AF120 performance the sound level isn't really noticeable against the Quiet editions other than the noise compared to the fans I had before is huge difference, much quieter.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RDSGoku*
> 
> I suggest 3 120mm fans for front intake. Use Corsair, Cougar, Noctua or Be-Quiet fans (best out there for performance AND silence)
> 
> For exhaust use an Corsair AF140 or Cougar 140 as I believe those are the only 140's that will fit back there


THIS and THIS will fit too!

I know that both of those are kinda niche, but since they're both hybrids (140mm blades, 120mm mounting profile), they fit well, and if it weren't for having a 140.2 radiator up top in mine, I'd still have the Silverstone in there!

Thanks - T


----------



## RDSGoku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> THIS and THIS will fit too!
> 
> I know that both of those are kinda niche, but since they're both hybrids (140mm blades, 120mm mounting profile), they fit well, and if it weren't for having a 140.2 radiator up top in mine, I'd still have the Silverstone in there!
> 
> Thanks - T


Ooooooo YUS more fans that fit there


----------



## gdubc

I have those Silverstones....they are beasty. They have better static pressure than the Prolimatech ones that were also linked. The Silverstones are very good if you can fit them. The switch on the side cuts down the speed if you need and they are 4 pin pwm.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I have those Silverstones....they are beasty. They have better static pressure than the Prolimatech ones that were also linked. The Silverstones are very good if you can fit them. The switch on the side cuts down the speed if you need and they are 4 pin pwm.


Yeah, those are MEAN when they get going, but they're perfect for heatsinks and as a monster single-exit-point exhaust!









My only problem is that I have a 140.2 radiator up top, and there's just not a well-apportioned way to get around the fan without using a handful of fittings, and I really want to keep this to as few "accessories" as possible, and keep the clean look of the Primochill ghost rings and acrylic tubing!

The thin Prolimatech fan is great, especially if all it needs to do is exhaust.
It's so thin that it fits within the depth of the case's flange at that location!

Thanks - T


----------



## DiceAir

So today I ordered this case with some White LED lights. 2x 50CM LED lights. Wish me luck


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> So I'm ordering my case today. should I want to go with White LED lights. What should I buy. I can get the following and they not to expensive.
> 
> http://www.vizo.com.tw/front/product/get_product_detail/101/5/1#
> 
> How long should I go and where should I put them. First time going with LED lights in my pc case. Is it even necessary to go with LED lights or will I be able to see through the window enough. I can also go with a Fan controller instead of the LED lights


If you want to clearly see everything inside the case, you will want some minimal amount of lighting through either LED or CCFL kits. I recommend the LED kits though because they tend to be more flexible and less intrusive to your build. I've also recently learned that the CCFL kits will melt the adhesive on the velcro that comes with them for mounting, which causes them to fall off their mounts after being on for a few hours.

As for where to mount them in your case, there really isn't one good answer that anyone can give you because different hardware in your build will dictate different needs for locating the lighting in your case than the hardware in mine does. I recommend that you not use the adhesive at first. Use something like masking tape to tack the LED strips where you think they will have the best effect, then close up the case and see how it looks. Try several different arrangements until you find the one you like best, and then wait a few days before you use the adhesive backing on the LED strips just in case you change your mind a few hours later.

When I put lights in a case I try to choose locations that allow a viewer to see the light without seeing the source of the light. The inside of the front panel and the top of case are both usually very good places to conceal a light strip in this manner, but feel free to use the bottom as well. While there is nothing to hide the lights behind in the bottom of the case, the windowed side panel has a bezel-like effect when it's installed that can hide the LEDs very well.

Remember when you are inspecting the setup to view it from all sides and angles. If you only look at it from the view of the windowed side-panel you could end up with a setup that is shining a blinding light in your face when viewed from the front. I found this be especially annoying with the Air 540 and the mesh cover on the front and CCFLs installed in the front of the case when using 140mm fans. There is about a 1x3 inch opening above and below the two 140mm fans that leaks a lot of light through the front mesh cover. I found this problem goes away completely though when you use 3 120mm fans on the front of the case because they fill the opening in the case much better than the 2 140mm fans.


----------



## feartheturtle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNry*
> 
> I don't know if it's been mentioned but new color coming soon?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Carbide-540-Cube-Case/dp/B00F3ZN55E/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1380182410&sr=1-2&keywords=carbide+air+540


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Yeah, it's a color we call "Steel Silver" but it's a metallic silver, looks great in person. Based off a BMW Frozen Silver color we saw and liked:
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly the same, but very similar. We've used it on the 600T Silver edition and it looks great.


Any updates on when this case will be available in the US? I checked Amazon's page and it list it as shipping in "2 to 5 weeks". How accurate is this time frame? I really don't want to wait a month for a new case.


----------



## navit

Ordered this case today on the EGG for 129.99. I am ready to see what I can do with it. Time to give the 600T to the wife


----------



## wstanci3

Hi, guys.
I'm sure this has been asked multiple, multiple times so forgive me, but I need to know your guys' opinions on this case. I'm thinking about getting it for my build but I can't decide between this one or Fractal Design XL R2. If you guys could tell me your likes and dislikes about the case it would be appreciated.


----------



## johnnyman

just ordered mine too today!!it ll be here thursday!!







cant wait!


----------



## Fahrenheit85

Just got my Air 540, I think I got one with the short IO cables as they just hardly reach and make cable management a bit of a crap show. What are the lengths of the stock vs updated IO? Also where do I summit to get the updated connectors?


----------



## Lumo841

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Hi, guys.
> I'm sure this has been asked multiple, multiple times so forgive me, but I need to know your guys' opinions on this case. I'm thinking about getting it for my build but I can't decide between this one or Fractal Design XL R2. If you guys could tell me your likes and dislikes about the case it would be appreciated.


I had the white 600T before my 540 air, and honestly I am super happy with the 540. Get the 540 you will not regret it, especially for the price.


----------



## RDSGoku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lumo841*
> 
> I had the white 600T before my 540 air, and honestly I am super happy with the 540. Get the 540 you will not regret it, especially for the price.


Same here. 600T to 540, both are great. Get the 540, doooooooooooooooo itttttttt


----------



## alarmcss123

Hey. i have a question.

i am out of town and want to get some dust filters for both the bottom under the hot swap hdd brackets and the psu. what are the mesurements?

thanks


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alarmcss123*
> 
> Hey. i have a question.
> 
> i am out of town and want to get some dust filters for both the bottom under the hot swap hdd brackets and the psu. what are the mesurements?
> 
> thanks


Silverstone makes a 140 mm dust filter with mangetic mounting. You could probably just buy 3 of these dust filters and stick them to the case where you want them without even needing any screws to mount them. I'm not sure how strong the magnets are though.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999257

I'm at work right now, but I will measure the opening when I get home this evening if nobody else has answered.

Before you buy the filters though, have you tried creating enough positive pressure inside the case to negate the need for dust filters on some of these openings? Or are you wanting filters for some other reason?


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Hi, guys.
> I'm sure this has been asked multiple, multiple times so forgive me, but I need to know your guys' opinions on this case. I'm thinking about getting it for my build but I can't decide between this one or Fractal Design XL R2. If you guys could tell me your likes and dislikes about the case it would be appreciated.


I own 540 and a friend of mine has FD XL R2, so I'm familiar with both.

540:
+overall very well made (painting, quality of plastic, fitting of panels)
+separate compartment allowing for clean builds (both air and water)
+filter in front
+allows for 360+240 rads out of box and more with some mods
+great airflow (no obstructions) - for air cooling

-tinted window (Corsair - why???)
-lack of filters - bottom, top
-useless (for me) HDD mounts
-could be a bit taller (allowing for more rad flexibility)
-back could be organised much better, I'd prefer narrower front compartment and wider back (allowing for another rad in top)

Those 2 are totally different cases, but both are very solid, all depends on what goes inside and what you want to achieve.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> I own 540 and a friend of mine has FD XL R2, so I'm familiar with both.
> 
> 540:
> +overall very well made (painting, quality of plastic, fitting of panels)
> +separate compartment allowing for clean builds (both air and water)
> +filter in front
> +allows for 360+240 rads out of box and more with some mods
> +great airflow (no obstructions) - for air cooling
> 
> -tinted window (Corsair - why???)
> -lack of filters - bottom, top
> -useless (for me) HDD mounts
> -could be a bit taller (allowing for more rad flexibility)
> -back could be organised much better, I'd prefer narrower front compartment and wider back (allowing for another rad in top)
> 
> Those 2 are totally different cases, but both are very solid, all depends on what goes inside and what you want to achieve.


Wow, thank you very much.
I plan to use a H220 for starters that may be used to expand into a custom loop in the future. I've just heard that the Fractal case is very friendly to watercooling so I just wanted to know if the 540 was the same. I do, also, have an E-ATX mobo; I know that the 540 supports E-ATX but I don't know if it will be tight with a H220. Your thoughts?


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Silverstone makes a 140 mm dust filter with mangetic mounting. You could probably just buy 3 of these dust filters and stick them to the case where you want them without even needing any screws to mount them. I'm not sure how strong the magnets are though.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999257
> 
> I'm at work right now, but I will measure the opening when I get home this evening if nobody else has answered.
> 
> Before you buy the filters though, have you tried creating enough positive pressure inside the case to negate the need for dust filters on some of these openings? Or are you wanting filters for some other reason?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alarmcss123*
> 
> Hey. i have a question.
> 
> i am out of town and want to get some dust filters for both the bottom under the hot swap hdd brackets and the psu. what are the mesurements?
> 
> thanks


The magnets are really strong on them. I use them for the PSU and bottom myself.


----------



## trama09

Woot! New clear panel came in (old, original one had some deep scratches)! Only took a couple months.

Not much of an update, but:










Now I can do this though:










With about 3/4' of a gap between the PSU and panel, it should be enough room to breathe. I hope...


----------



## Leethal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Woot! New clear panel came in (old, original one had some deep scratches)! Only took a couple months.
> 
> Not much of an update, but:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can do this though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With about 3/4' of a gap between the PSU and panel, it should be enough room to breathe. I hope...


Ive seen these orange cables in other colors too, what brand are they? got a link?


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> Ive seen these orange cables in other colors too, what brand are they? got a link?


Yup, they're Kobra Extension cables. Much cheaper on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/mod-smart-Cables-Motherboard-Extension/dp/B005KB25PM/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1381276586&sr=8-13&keywords=kobra+uv+orange

But can be found here too: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=34_804_887_939&zenid=e10837679ed52c2bc32137c97397a081


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> The magnets are really strong on them. I use them for the PSU and bottom myself.


Nice, good to know. I'm waiting for them to get in stock in a store I'm ordering from(got a free shipping coupon!).

Case came today. Still waiting for the grills to be finished painting, 3 new fan's arrival and my broken RAM which needed some RMA action. So no pictures yet. But I can say that my processor went from 44 degrees C, to 30 degrees C on average. GPU is still the same but I didn't clean it yet and like I said I'm waiting for the new fans also, probably will get better after that!

Loving the case, easy to build in(though I am a cable freak so that took longer than needed). Everything is neat and tidy. Even the front panel cables did reach everywhere they needed to









Pictures as soon as I get everything done, so you can add me to the members list.


----------



## ironhide138

So has anyone ghetto rigged fans where the HDD holes are on the bottom of the case? Or added s fan to the side window?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> So has anyone ghetto rigged fans where the HDD holes are on the bottom of the case? Or added s fan to the side window?


Look through the pictures, a few people have. I personally thought about hacking up the side window with fans, but there is absolutely no point. It screws with the general airflow of the case (Which is it absolutely fantastic at) and would probably cause dead spots. Not to mention it just looks downright ugly, in my opinion.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Look through the pictures, a few people have. I personally thought about hacking up the side window with fans, but there is absolutely no point. It screws with the general airflow of the case (Which is it absolutely fantastic at) and would probably cause dead spots. Not to mention it just looks downright ugly, in my opinion.


It's fine. It's not like you have 150+CFM (Taking into account static pressure) coming through from the front from a single fan


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Woot! New clear panel came in (old, original one had some deep scratches)! Only took a couple months.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Not much of an update, but:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can do this though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With about 3/4' of a gap between the PSU and panel, it should be enough room to breathe. I hope...


Hi - 'clear panel' - do you mean it is fully transparent, not tinted, or just free of scratches?
I'd be very interested in not tinted window (tinted one is just bad idea to me I don't know why Corsair does it)


----------



## DiceAir

My case has arrived. Will be doing it later today when I get home. Will try upload some images when I'm done.


----------



## Gleniu

Interesting one


----------



## Fahrenheit85

Hey guys not my Air 540, quick question, how does the top panel come off? I don't mean the side with the vent but the side with the PSU and stuff.


----------



## Fahrenheit85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Woot! New clear panel came in (old, original one had some deep scratches)! Only took a couple months.
> 
> Not much of an update, but:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can do this though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With about 3/4' of a gap between the PSU and panel, it should be enough room to breathe. I hope...


Real nice UV effect on that


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> Hi - 'clear panel' - do you mean it is fully transparent, not tinted, or just free of scratches?
> I'd be very interested in not tinted window (tinted one is just bad idea to me I don't know why Corsair does it)


They're both fully transparent. The old one had scratches. I don't think they're releasing any with a tinted window.


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fahrenheit85*
> 
> Hey guys not my Air 540, quick question, how does the top panel come off? I don't mean the side with the vent but the side with the PSU and stuff.


Hey. I had some problems with this too. Make sure you have 5,25" devices installed in those bays first. There are 6 screws on the inside of the panel on the PSU side that you need to take out. And on the front there are 2 more screws that you need to remove in order to take it off. The two screws in the front however are located on the "mobo side" of the case, under the detachable panel with the grill in it. They are VERY small so it may be hard to locate them. To sum it up, there are a total of 8 screws you need to remove in order to get it off. 6 are on the inside of the PSU side, and 2 are on the ouside under the grilled front panel. Hope that helps!

EDIT: I just realized after posting that you meant the top panel. Sorry but I do not know how to take that off.

EDIT2: Did a quick test and found 3 screws on the top side(under the top grill panel). On the underside(towards the outer opening) you can see 3 angles holding the panel in place as well. After removing the 3 screws on top you can slide the panel in towards the top fan mounts. But I suspect that you need to remove the PSU side front panel as well to actually take it off as the top panel seems to be hanging on to that as well. Hope that helps a little more.


----------



## Calibos

The acquisitions begin!!


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Look through the pictures, a few people have. I personally thought about hacking up the side window with fans, but there is absolutely no point. It screws with the general airflow of the case (Which is it absolutely fantastic at) and would probably cause dead spots. Not to mention it just looks downright ugly, in my opinion.


I wouldnt completely agree with this. Coming from an Antec 1200 to the 540, I had to downclock my 2 7950's because they were running incredibly hot compared to when they were in the antec. We're talkin 90*C+ in gaming sessions! I personally think that this case would benefit from some extra airflow around the GPUs, but really only when running more than 1 card. Ill be moving to watercooled gpus here soon so it wont matter to me now anyway.


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> I wouldnt completely agree with this. Coming from an Antec 1200 to the 540, I had to downclock my 2 7950's because they were running incredibly hot compared to when they were in the antec. We're talkin 90*C+ in gaming sessions! I personally think that this case would benefit from some extra airflow around the GPUs, but really only when running more than 1 card. Ill be moving to watercooled gpus here soon so it wont matter to me now anyway.


That's what I was thinking. I'm kinda crazy about my gpu temps, I like my 580 staying around 55-60 degrees as much as possible







and the lack of gpu cooling in this case is the only thing I don't like. I was thinking of Modding a fan on the bottom of the case where the HDD cut out holes are, just fto feed cold air straight to the gpu fans. Shouldn't mess up airflow much.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> They're both fully transparent. The old one had scratches. I don't think they're releasing any with a tinted window.


Mine is tinted (lightly), I assumed so far it it the same for all. It's not a very dark tint, but still far from clear 'glass'


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> I wouldnt completely agree with this. Coming from an Antec 1200 to the 540, I had to downclock my 2 7950's because they were running incredibly hot compared to when they were in the antec. We're talkin 90*C+ in gaming sessions! I personally think that this case would benefit from some extra airflow around the GPUs, but really only when running more than 1 card. Ill be moving to watercooled gpus here soon so it wont matter to me now anyway.


Same, I will be water cooling shortly, as far as cooling goes, this case does great if you have good 120MM fans in the front. My idle temps when I had my 770s were 29C and 24C. My load temps never got above 60C on the top card. So, I don't know what people's problems are with GPU temps in this case.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Same, I will be water cooling shortly, as far as cooling goes, this case does great if you have good 120MM fans in the front. My idle temps when I had my 770s were 29C and 24C. My load temps never got above 60C on the top card. So, I don't know what people's problems are with GPU temps in this case.


I was using 3 SP120's up front when experiencing these issues, all connected to 12Vs from a fan controller. Were you using reference design coolers? My 7950's have the Sapphire Dual-x coolers and maybe they dont do a good job of expelling heat, and the airflow of the case doesnt address the lower gpu section well enough to get that hot air out of there. Who knows


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> It's fine. It's not like you have 150+CFM (Taking into account static pressure) coming through from the front from a single fan


If I manage to mount a fan in the HDD bay closest to the front intakes, would it then push the air from the front fans up into the gpu? Or would it push up just the air taken in from under the case?

I'm hoping for the first. Going to see if can get one rigged in there later today


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdaymate*
> 
> Here's my case. If there was more room, I'll add another fan.


you could always try something like this with the fans if yout that worried about the GPU temps. hope this helps!









i mean the HDD fans btw....didnt wanna casue confusion lol.


----------



## iARDAs

I owned

Haf 922

Aerocool Xpredator

Corsair 800D

Corsair 500R

Cooler Master Cosmos 2...

CM2 was the case with the best build quality, but Corsair AirF540 is just more fun than that case. I strongly recommend it to everyone.


----------



## navit

Mine will be here tomorrow !!


----------



## DiceAir

So should I did the build. Will add the White LED lights this weekend then post pics. Just one question. I replaced the front fans with my old cougar Votrex PWM 120MM fans. Will it be better if I have the top with the stock 140mm that was on front as exhaust or will that be a waste of my time?


----------



## theKab

I would add the stock fans up top as intake as like I have understood it will generate more positive pressure? Or am I completely wrong? Be sure to get dust-filters though. I currently have the stock fans on front for intake(waiting for three 120mms to put there), two 120mms on top for intake and I just added one 120mm in the bottom for intake(for GPU).

Ghetto-rigged bottom 120mm fan with double sided tape. It also has a dust-filter attached to it. This solution is not optimal I guess but it's just a test for now. Gonna see if I can do it more properly once I get the other fans, which will be on friday I hope.



GPU temp went down by 5 degrees C on idle at least so it seems to be working as I had hoped!


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> I would add the stock fans up top as intake as like I have understood it will generate more positive pressure? Or am I completely wrong? Be sure to get dust-filters though. I currently have the stock fans on front for intake(waiting for three 120mms to put there), two 120mms on top for intake and I just added one 120mm in the bottom for intake(for GPU).
> 
> Ghetto-rigged bottom 120mm fan with double sided tape. It also has a dust-filter attached to it. This solution is not optimal I guess but it's just a test for now. Gonna see if I can do it more properly once I get the other fans, which will be on friday I hope.
> 
> 
> 
> GPU temp went down by 5 degrees C on idle at least so it seems to be working as I had hoped!


Awesome, thats exactly what I was thinking of doing. I dont have the case yet, but do the HDD rail things come off so the fan could be flat against the bottom of the case? or are the part of the metal case?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> you could always try something like this with the fans if yout that worried about the GPU temps. hope this helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i mean the HDD fans btw....didnt wanna casue confusion lol.


What are those? some godly ghetto rig? or bought?


----------



## ironhide138

Double post, sorry guys! kill this one!


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Double post, sorry guys! kill this one!


BANG!









is it dead yet?!


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Awesome, thats exactly what I was thinking of doing. I dont have the case yet, but do the HDD rail things come off so the fan could be flat against the bottom of the case? or are the part of the metal case?


They don't come off unfortunately. Then I would have taken them off! Gonna see if I can move the dust-filter to the bottom or get some other filters there somehow now. I post back in a few and tell you how it works out!


----------



## Jawswing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Awesome, thats exactly what I was thinking of doing. I dont have the case yet, but do the HDD rail things come off so the fan could be flat against the bottom of the case? or are the part of the metal case?


You'd have to dremel them off or something.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> I was using 3 SP120's up front when experiencing these issues, all connected to 12Vs from a fan controller. Were you using reference design coolers? My 7950's have the Sapphire Dual-x coolers and maybe they dont do a good job of expelling heat, and the airflow of the case doesnt address the lower gpu section well enough to get that hot air out of there. Who knows


Is there a 1-slot spacing between them? If there isn't then one of the cards is not breathing well and the bottom GPU is just sucking the hot air from the top GPU


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Awesome, thats exactly what I was thinking of doing. I dont have the case yet, but do the HDD rail things come off so the fan could be flat against the bottom of the case? or are the part of the metal case?


I had to bend mine 90 degrees to get my front rad to fit


----------



## DampMonkey

Its official, ive done it!! I made a fan controller from an external 5.25 enclosure, 48" fan and molex extensions, and a lamptron 4 channel LCD controller. Now i dont have to turn my head 90 degrees to read the LCD







This opened up room in the rear compartment for an extra ut60 240 rad too


----------



## theKab

Alright I made some changes. Got some filters from the front 5.25" bays of the old Tempest Evo case and just taped them to the bottom holes with some double-sided tape. Works perfectly, and I got the fan almost 1cm closer to the holes(due to removing the fan-mounted filter I had on it).



If I had space for the HDD bay from the Evo in the PSU compartment I would most likely mount another fan on the bottom. Then I'd have all in all seven 120mm intakes from top, front and bottom and the 140mm exhaust. DaveLT you said "there is no such thing as too much intake", right?


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> They don't come off unfortunately. Then I would have taken them off! Gonna see if I can move the dust-filter to the bottom or get some other filters there somehow now. I post back in a few and tell you how it works out!


ahwell, imsure siting half an inch off the bottom isnt that bad, might actually pull more air seeinf as half the fan would be blocked.

maybe something like this could work on the outside of the case. http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999249

Im thinking of getting a 5.25' HDD enclosure for the HDD, and then just put two fans on the bottom. Im a real stickler when it comes to GPU temps







my current card never goes over 60 ahaha.


----------



## theKab

Yeah those magnetic filters would work. Though one would have to get the 140mm I think, since the 120mm wouldn't have anything to stick to. I actually just ordered 3 of the 140mm of those, but for the PSU intake and top fans. I just mounted a 120mm add-on filter to the PSU so I may use one of them on the bottom it is more convenient(I guess it is in terms of cleaning). Though I would like to have a filter for the PSU on the outside of the case, that way I wouldn't have to open the PSU-side to clean it for dust.

Also I can't use the 5,23 bays for my HDD since they're occupied by my optical drive and fan-controller. But if I can find another reasonable solution to having the HDD in the back I will definitely add a second fan in the bottom!

On another note, looking forward to installing these grills


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> That's what I was thinking. I'm kinda crazy about my gpu temps, I like my 580 staying around 55-60 degrees as much as possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the lack of gpu cooling in this case is the only thing I don't like. I was thinking of Modding a fan on the bottom of the case where the HDD cut out holes are, just fto feed cold air straight to the gpu fans. Shouldn't mess up airflow much.


Maybe look into an external opticle drive with USB 3.0 and sata, if you're anything like me it only gets used like 4-5 times Year.


----------



## jlhawn

I have a question, can you put 4 hard drives in this case? I have 4 Seagate Barracuda 500 gb hdd in my current case.
I could be wrong but it looks like I could put 2 in the back of the case and then 2 in the front bottom floor of the case, yes? no?
thank you for any info.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I have a question, can you put 4 hard drives in this case? I have 4 Seagate Barracuda 500 gb hdd in my current case.
> I could be wrong but it looks like I could put 2 in the back of the case and then 2 in the front bottom floor of the case, yes? no?
> thank you for any info.


There is room for plenty of 3.5 HDDs in the back, just not a cage for them. There is 2 x 3.5 slots for quick disconnect in the front, and then a cage for 4 x 2.5 HDD/SSD in the back. But that is it for "caged" drives.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> There is room for plenty of 3.5 HDDs in the back, just not a cage for them. There is 2 x 3.5 slots for quick disconnect in the front, and then a cage for 4 x 2.5 HDD/SSD in the back. But that is it for "caged" drives.


thank you for the reply.
I just found a review on Guruof3D and there were some good pics.
my current case is a corsair and the hdd cages are removable and mounted with thumb screws,
I bet I could take the ssd rack out of the Air 540 and figure out a way to mount my hdd cage,
after all I have to done lots of metal fab work owning a 1/4 mile race car, so I think I could figure
something out.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> There is room for plenty of 3.5 HDDs in the back, just not a cage for them. There is 2 x 3.5 slots for quick disconnect in the front, and then a cage for 4 x 2.5 HDD/SSD in the back. But that is it for "caged" drives.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for the reply.
> I just found a review on Guruof3D and there were some good pics.
> my current case is a corsair and the hdd cages are removable and mounted with thumb screws,
> I bet I could take the ssd rack out of the Air 540 and figure out a way to mount my hdd cage,
> after all I have to done lots of metal fab work owning a 1/4 mile race car, so I think I could figure
> something out.
Click to expand...

You are good then, there is PLENTY of extra room on the backside for pumps, reservoirs, drive cages...heck you could probably push a fish tank in there. Now that I think of it...that would be a pretty cool mod.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You are good then, there is PLENTY of extra room on the backside for pumps, reservoirs, drive cages...heck you could probably push a fish tank in there. Now that I think of it...that would be a pretty cool mod.


I have a friend at intel corp that made a acrylic side panel door for a server chassis in his office that he put water and live gold fish in complete with lights and small
air pump, kinda scary back then with all the electrical components in the case, that was back in the year 2000, case is long gone now.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Got my Air 540 In over the weekend and got the H100i water cooler in today.

http://s85.photobucket.com/user/bas...3-11986-00001111E1A9F375_zps6686d75c.jpg.html

Man this thing would swallow my old case...lol

So here is my plans....3x corsair 120mm fans up front as intake don't know which ones yet, probably the high performance ones. H100i Push pull up top with stock fans x2 that came with the h100i and x2 that came with my h80i from my old case (same fan). I know I know i'll replace them later. But honestly I didn't have a problem with noise in my old case with x2 of them. And a corsair 140 for the rear exhaust. Want to add the NZXT HUE for the lighting in one bay and the NZXT Sentry Mesh for my fan controller in the other bay.

Here is my current build on PCPartpicker with what components I already have marked as purchased.
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1KMdC

Only thing i'm undecided on is the graphics cards. I already have one 660ti and will probably just buy another to sli. The benchmarks i'm seeing right now compared to the 760 is just a few fps 2-4ish difference. I don't think it warrants selling the current 660ti and buying x2 760 for that little bit increase in performance. I would honestly like x2 770 in sli but I don't have that kind of coin.

Let me know what you guys think of the build and any suggestions would be helpful. Glad to be part of the club I LOVE this case.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Got my Air 540 In over the weekend and got the H100i water cooler in today.
> 
> http://s85.photobucket.com/user/bas...3-11986-00001111E1A9F375_zps6686d75c.jpg.html
> 
> Man this thing would swallow my old case...lol
> 
> So here is my plans....3x corsair 120mm fans up front as intake don't know which ones yet, probably the high performance ones. H100i Push pull up top with stock fans x2 that came with the h100i and x2 that came with my h80i from my old case (same fan). I know I know i'll replace them later. But honestly I didn't have a problem with noise in my old case with x2 of them. And a corsair 140 for the rear exhaust. Want to add the NZXT HUE for the lighting in one bay and the NZXT Sentry Mesh for my fan controller in the other bay.
> 
> Here is my current build on PCPartpicker with what components I already have marked as purchased.
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1KMdC
> 
> Only thing i'm undecided on is the graphics cards. I already have one 660ti and will probably just buy another to sli. The benchmarks i'm seeing right now compared to the 760 is just a few fps 2-4ish difference. I don't think it warrants selling the current 660ti and buying x2 760 for that little bit increase in performance. I would honestly like x2 770 in sli but I don't have that kind of coin.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think of the build and any suggestions would be helpful. Glad to be part of the club I LOVE this case.


I know you said that the H100i and the H80i have the same exact fans, but I would still not mix them in push/pull. Use the H100's in push/pull and the H80's in push pull

Like this I guess (sorry for no graphic)

H100............H80
:::::::Radiator::::::
H100............H80

and not like this:

H100........H100
:::::Radiator::::::
H80............H80


----------



## yttocstfarc

I agree. I was already thinking of that. Any other suggestions on my build?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> I agree. I was already thinking of that. Any other suggestions on my build?


The 770 alone will get beat out by the sli 660ti, and will be cheaper because you already have one. Get the 660ti and wait til your next upgrade will net more VRAM, the 770 would be a side grade, and newer games are starting to ask for more and more of it.


----------



## Kornyj

Finished







i think i need to do more memory / change mainboard and cool the board


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The 770 alone will get beat out by the sli 660ti, and will be cheaper because you already have one. Get the 660ti and wait til your next upgrade will net more VRAM, the 770 would be a side grade, and newer games are starting to ask for more and more of it.


I have a friend that might take my current 660ti should I sell it to him and purchace 2 new asus 660ti with the 3gb of ram so that would be 6 total instead of 4?


----------



## theilya

I'm running 660ti SLI and thinking about selling them and upgrading to 280x SLI.
Good idea?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The 770 alone will get beat out by the sli 660ti, and will be cheaper because you already have one. Get the 660ti and wait til your next upgrade will net more VRAM, the 770 would be a side grade, and newer games are starting to ask for more and more of it.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a friend that might take my current 660ti should I sell it to him and purchace 2 new asus 660ti with the 3gb of ram so that would be 6 total instead of 4?
Click to expand...

It doesnt stack that way. I am probably going to be using the wrong terminology, but the VRAM works in Parallel, in other words, the same data gets written to all cards. It does not matter if you have 1 or 4 cards, which ever card has the lowest VRAM is what your VRAM will amount to. At the price of the 2x new 660ti 3gb, you could just about swing a 780. It is hard to recommend buying into sli unless you already posses one of the cards to SLI with, because you are buying into "no upgrade" path. I would keep the 660ti you have and try to grab one off of ebay and save the money for a rainy day, most all of them are selling under $200.00, and that would put in 780 performance range. RIGHT NOW if you are on 1080p, 2GB is plenty, 1440p is probably solid too, maybe with a little less AA and such.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> It doesnt stack that way. I am probably going to be using the wrong terminology, but the VRAM works in Parallel, in other words, the same data gets written to all cards. It does not matter if you have 1 or 4 cards, which ever card has the lowest VRAM is what your VRAM will amount to. At the price of the 2x new 660ti 3gb, you could just about swing a 780. It is hard to recommend buying into sli unless you already posses one of the cards to SLI with, because you are buying into "no upgrade" path. I would keep the 660ti you have and try to grab one off of ebay and save the money for a rainy day, most all of them are selling under $200.00, and that would put in 780 performance range. RIGHT NOW if you are on 1080p, 2GB is plenty, 1440p is probably solid too, maybe with a little less AA and such.


Oh ok I see what your saying. Yeah im just playing at 1080p 60hz. Thanks for all your help! 660ti sli it is!


----------



## johnnyman

today i received mine air 540 and is so awesome!!one question i have 3 wd black 3.5.i put the 2 at the front the ssd back at the cage.where i can put the 3rd 3.5 hdd in the case?any suggestions?


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyman*
> 
> today i received mine air 540 and is so awesome!!one question i have 3 wd black 3.5.i put the 2 at the front the ssd back at the cage.where i can put the 3rd 3.5 hdd in the case?any suggestions?


Use a 3.5" to 5.25" adapter and stick that baby in the optical bay up top.

Excuse: I have an optical drive that needs to be there!
Response: Get an external!

(Not being mean, but that is what people usually say, so I said it ahead of time!)

Thanks - T


----------



## johnnyman

external adapter sounds good but the case inside has too much space.can i just lay it in the back of the case?


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyman*
> 
> external adapter sounds good but the case inside has too much space.can i just lay it in the back of the case?


TBH, any time I've used an external drive (Blu-Ray these days), I just sit it there, because it's never used for very long.

If you "want" to keep it in there for a while, work out a way to mount it to the back of the case, or if you really want an alternative, check some other folks' logs on this case, maybe they have a better idea!

Is there anything else you are going to put in the two optical bays?

I assumed you'd have a fan controller or something, but if not, use one bay for the optical and the other with the adapter for the 3.5" HDD!

Thanks - T


----------



## johnnyman

]i have dvd writer and soon i ll buy a fan controller.where i can find the logs?maybe i saw something that its good!thx for the help!!btw here are some picks of my baby!!


----------



## jvolkman

Has anyone found a spray paint that approximately matches the finish on this case? Is it just standard matte black?


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'd say closer to a satin black more than a straight matte


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyman*
> 
> ]i have dvd writer and soon i ll buy a fan controller.where i can find the logs?maybe i saw something that its good!thx for the help!!btw here are some picks of my baby!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good!

Have you tried different setups with your radiator though? I know when I had my H100i in my last case I was only using 2 fans for a while and I found I was able to achieve better cpu temps by setting it up as an intake.

I hope you have better luck with your CCFL kit than I have had with mine. I abandoned my CCFLs two weeks after I installed them because I was having problems getting them to stay where I wanted them inside the case. I used the velcro that came with them at first, but the heat from the lights kept melting the adhesive on the velcro and the lights would fall after a few hours of being on. I decided to remove them before I had broken glass decorating the inside of my case. I've since added an NZXT Hue instead, which comes with its own set of mounting issues, but at least it's not made of glass if the adhesive fails.


----------



## johnnyman

thx m8!!the glue that comes with CCFL is very bad!i experiance the same thing as u.now i put them with more powerfull tape and i hope it will stay in place!btw i put the 3rd hdd on the ssd cage at the back but its 7 degrees more than the other hdds...


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyman*
> 
> thx m8!!the glue that comes with CCFL is very bad!i experiance the same thing as u.now i put them with more powerfull tape and i hope it will stay in place!btw i put the 3rd hdd on the ssd cage at the back but its 7 degrees more than the other hdds...


You should buy one more HDD and do raid10 in an external nas box. free up some clutter in the 540!


----------



## johnnyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Well i don't know how many of you have your Air 540 on there desk like me, but today i installed a Western Digital Black HDD in one of the 3.5" hot swap bays and i got the very noticeable vibrations on my desk, was pretty annoying, i found a quick fix by putting a piece of double sided foam tape in between the HDD and Hot swap caddy!


m8 have the same problem with the hot swap bays.i ahve 2 wd black and when they read(load) thevabration is awful.if i put them at the back of the case they are dead silent.what u recommend me to do?any pictures where u put the foam??thx.


----------



## theKab

I added some "anti-slip" material to my hotswap bay with some double-sided tape. Haven't had any problems with vibrations, and I have the case on top of my desk. Looks like this:



Also, I was wondering if this looks safe as a PSU side HDD mount? (Used 3 thumbscrews from my old case through the mesh)
Trying to free up the hotswap area to make room for a second intake fan on the bottom.


----------



## johnnyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> I added some "anti-slip" material to my hotswap bay with some double-sided tape. Haven't had any problems with vibrations, and I have the case on top of my desk. Looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I was wondering if this looks safe as a PSU side HDD mount? (Used 3 thumbscrews from my old case through the mesh)
> Trying to free up the hotswap area to make room for a second intake fan on the bottom.


dont have vibration mount the hdd like that at the back of the case?before u put the antislip material u had vibrations?


----------



## theKab

First picture is to illustrate what I did with the HDD Hotswap tray and to say that it works to avoid vibrations.

The second is a qeustion, if it is safe to mount the HDD that way in back compartment? I'm not worried it will fall down, but if it's ok to mount it in that orientation?


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> First picture is to illustrate what I did with the HDD Hotswap tray and to say that it works to avoid vibrations.
> 
> The second is a qeustion, if it is safe to mount the HDD that way in back compartment? I'm not worried it will fall down, but if it's ok to mount it in that orientation?


Yes, you can mount it that way. I did a similar thing with my HDD mounted vertically on the top of my PSU. Ive since moved to network storage though


----------



## theKab

Ok, thanks DampMonkey! Then I'll be having another bottom intake fan for sure! But I'm gonna wait until tomorrow when my new front intakes arrive! +rep for being helpful!


----------



## ironhide138

TheKab, do you think heat will be an issue for the HDD back there? I know HDDs dont get that hot, but theres really no cooling there.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> TheKab, do you think heat will be an issue for the HDD back there? I know HDDs dont get that hot, but theres really no cooling there.


No, heat will not be an issue. Hard drives do not require active cooling


----------



## theKab

I guess it will be hotter than usual. I'm using mine for storage of large files only, and it's not being accessed as much since I have my OS and steam on one SSD and my heavier programs on another SSD. Though I am sure it will pay off on the GPU temps. Also it's not a problem to add some intake for that side with some clever thinking, if needed

But like Damp says it really shouldn't be a problem! Also, if I'm not entirely wrong, I think I read somewhere that HDDs operate better when they are a little warmed up?


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> I guess it will be hotter than usual. I'm using mine for storage of large files only, and it's not being accessed as much since I have my OS and steam on one SSD and my heavier programs on another SSD. Though I am sure it will pay off on the GPU temps. Also it's not a problem to add some intake for that side with some clever thinking, if needed
> 
> But like Damp says it really shouldn't be a problem! Also, if I'm not entirely wrong, I think I read somewhere that HDDs operate better when they are a little warmed up?


The working better warmed up aspect comes from the lubricant used on the moving bits. When the hdd is cold, the lube does have enough viscosity to do its job right, much like how a car should be warmed in the winter before taking off. Although i dont think it would apply much in this scenario


----------



## navit

[/URL]
A few crappy iPhone pics of my new case


----------



## ironhide138

ah cool. I always assumed HDD cages were infront (blocking) front intake fans for cooling







good to know it can be moved to the back. Stoked to see how your double bottom intakes end up looking.


----------



## navit

Well so far I am not pleased. Was taking a hard drive out and one of clips broke then I was moving a hose from my h220 and touched the rear fan with my nuckle, as has been done countless time by most of us and two fan blades flew off. Not starting off well at all.


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> Well so far I am not pleased. Was taking a hard drive out and one of clips broke then I was moving a hose from my h220 and touched the rear fan with my nuckle, as has been done countless time by most of us and two fan blades flew off. Not starting off well at all.


Dont take my word for it, but Corsair has great customer service. im sure they will replace the HDD bracket.


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> ah cool. I always assumed HDD cages were infront (blocking) front intake fans for cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good to know it can be moved to the back. Stoked to see how your double bottom intakes end up looking.


Just "finished" the job. Though the fans won't hold on really good with the double-sided tape. They're not mounted perfectly straight either Anyways it brings fresh air straight to my GPU so I'm happy! Too bad one of them doesn't have LEDs. It's the exhaust fan from my old tempest evo Going to be changing these fans as soon as I have the money for some more CM SickleFlows anyways so it's not a big deal.



Another thing I'm really pleased with is that now when I moved the HDD to the back I can barely hear it when it's working! When it was in the front hotswap tray it was really loud!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> I guess it will be hotter than usual. I'm using mine for storage of large files only, and it's not being accessed as much since I have my OS and steam on one SSD and my heavier programs on another SSD. Though I am sure it will pay off on the GPU temps. Also it's not a problem to add some intake for that side with some clever thinking, if needed
> 
> But like Damp says it really shouldn't be a problem! Also, if I'm not entirely wrong, I think I read somewhere that HDDs operate better when they are a little warmed up?


It will be fine, i have had some supposedly hot running drives that ran 40C in my zero-airflow case previously
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> Well so far I am not pleased. Was taking a hard drive out and one of clips broke then I was moving a hose from my h220 and touched the rear fan with my nuckle, as has been done countless time by most of us and two fan blades flew off. Not starting off well at all.


I have even more suspicion about the build quality on those AF140L fans ... Breaking that easily at a low-rpm. No wonder some came with a bad bearing noise







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> Just "finished" the job. Though the fans won't hold on really good with the double-sided tape. They're not mounted perfectly straight either Anyways it brings fresh air straight to my GPU so I'm happy! Too bad one of them doesn't have LEDs. It's the exhaust fan from my old tempest evo Going to be changing these fans as soon as I have the money for some more CM SickleFlows anyways so it's not a big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing I'm really pleased with is that now when I moved the HDD to the back I can barely hear it when it's working! When it was in the front hotswap tray it was really loud!


Jeez, sickleflow fans are absolute garbage. So overly overrated (15dB my arse) and eventually click after time.


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> There's no such thing as too much intake. Yeah, those fans are fine.


That was your previous answer when I said I would be getting the sickleflow fans, so I guess you're sort of contradicting yourself saying that they're "absolute garbage"? Like I have stated earlier I do not mind noise, and in tests I've seen they perform close to SP120's from corsair?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> That was your previous answer when I said I would be getting the sickleflow fans, so I guess you're sort of contradicting yourself saying that they're "absolute garbage"? Like I have stated earlier I do not mind noise, and in tests I've seen they perform close to SP120's from corsair?


That didn't link. They're not nearly as good or even close.


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Dont take my word for it, but Corsair has great customer service. im sure they will replace the HDD bracket.


I agree about their CS, it has always been great and I am sure I could just use one from my 600t.
Still that and the fan breaking within 5 min. Of each other worries me about the rest of it.


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> That didn't link. They're not nearly as good or even close.


Well ok, must have misread or misunderstood something. But that's not the point. First you said "those fans will be fine" and now you say that they're "absolute garbage". So which one is it?


----------



## Thrasher1016

Morning!

I'm making inroads toward my end goal...



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Fun part about my 540? Full acrylic tubing, and a custom FrozenQ hybrid color Fusion X4 reservoir (when I receive it)!

Thanks - T


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> Morning!
> 
> I'm making inroads toward my end goal...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun part about my 540? Full acrylic tubing, and a custom FrozenQ hybrid color Fusion X4 reservoir (when I receive it)!
> 
> Thanks - T


Good luck! Its lookin good so far. I wanted to do primochill acrylic, but realized i wouldnt have the patience to make all those bends and get everything fitting perfect. Cant wait to see it complete!


----------



## trama09

Can someone confirm (again) that you can in fact do a push/ pull with the Kraken X60?


----------



## desmondwiera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Can someone confirm (again) that you can in fact do a push/ pull with the Kraken X60?


Mine cant because im using maximus vi formula..


----------



## njlovold

Just got my case in yesterday and got everything up and running.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *njlovold*
> 
> Just got my case in yesterday and got everything up and running.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Am I blind, or do you have no RAM?

Thanks - T


----------



## njlovold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Am I blind, or do you have no RAM?
> 
> Thanks - T


Kingston HyperX Black Series 8GB DDR3, single stick just below the fan on the cpu cooler. It's black, so it blends in well


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *njlovold*
> 
> Just got my case in yesterday and got everything up and running.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


I like the painted grill. I was thinking of doing something similar with mine, but I'm not very experienced with painting things. Is there a particular type of paint that would be best to use? Did you use a primer first?


----------



## RandySavage

Here is my craptacular build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1432818/corsair-carbide-air-540-build#post_20966571


----------



## njlovold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I like the painted grill. I was thinking of doing something similar with mine, but I'm not very experienced with painting things. Is there a particular type of paint that would be best to use? Did you use a primer first?


It was really easy to do. 4 screws hold each grill in, just be careful with all the tabs on the back and you'll be fine. I used Krylon Fusion, no primer. Several coats of white and one coat of clear.


----------



## sizzflair

Hey guys,

thinking of doing a build since I may upgrade to Haswell and build my father a new office computer with my i7 930. Would it be possible to do a push-pull in the front with a 360 rad AND still fit a reference GTX 780?

Here's a diagram. I know you can put the fans outside on the front, but that means you have to lose the dust filter. My goal is to keep the dust filter in the front and also purchase a dust filter kit for the rest (except top since it'll be venting out).

If someone with the case could measure the width of the inside, that'd be awesome!


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sizzflair*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> thinking of doing a build since I may upgrade to Haswell and build my father a new office computer with my i7 930. Would it be possible to do a push-pull in the front with a 360 rad AND still fit a reference GTX 780?
> 
> Here's a diagram. I know you can put the fans outside on the front, but that means you have to lose the dust filter. My goal is to keep the dust filter in the front and also purchase a dust filter kit for the rest (except top since it'll be venting out).


There have been a few posts on dust filters that you can apply (thinner) and still put the fans on the outside. I saw them a few pages back, I'll update once I find them ( currently at work ) unless someone beats me to it. If the 780 is the same length as the titan then it SHOULD fit.


----------



## sizzflair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> There have been a few posts on dust filters that you can apply (thinner) and still put the fans on the outside. I saw them a few pages back, I'll update once I find them ( currently at work ) unless someone beats me to it. If the 780 is the same length as the titan then it SHOULD fit.


Awesome. Thanks! I only got up to page 50 and then decided to post


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sizzflair*
> 
> Awesome. Thanks! I only got up to page 50 and then decided to post


Found it here you go rep goes to NaciremaDiputs if any.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Silverstone makes a 140 mm dust filter with mangetic mounting. You could probably just buy 3 of these dust filters and stick them to the case where you want them without even needing any screws to mount them. I'm not sure how strong the magnets are though.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999257


----------



## Interstate

Just did a minor clean up. Pretty happy for now


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Interstate*
> 
> Just did a minor clean up. Pretty happy for now


That top card looks like it is trying to snap! Otherwise that is a sweet looking build. Love the blue/white combo.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sizzflair*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> thinking of doing a build since I may upgrade to Haswell and build my father a new office computer with my i7 930. Would it be possible to do a push-pull in the front with a 360 rad AND still fit a reference GTX 780?
> 
> Here's a diagram. I know you can put the fans outside on the front, but that means you have to lose the dust filter. My goal is to keep the dust filter in the front and also purchase a dust filter kit for the rest (except top since it'll be venting out).
> 
> 
> 
> There have been a few posts on dust filters that you can apply (thinner) and still put the fans on the outside. I saw them a few pages back, I'll update once I find them ( currently at work ) unless someone beats me to it. If the 780 is the same length as the titan then it SHOULD fit.
Click to expand...

According to EVGA the 780 is 10.5"
According to MSI the 7970 TF3 is 10.28"

you are asking for 80mm(25+25+30) in the front and a 10.5 card.
I could not fit 85mm(60+25) inside with my 10.28 card.
.22"= 5.56mm.

Essentially you are asking for an extra 5.56mm card and 5mm less radiatior/fan than my setup. It wont go. You will have to move the fans external and use an aftermarket filter. Hate to the bearer of bad news, but I just had to do exactly that on Tuesday. Actually, I have ordered some screen, but it is not installed yet, and have the magnetic one on the complete outside of the case until the screen comes in.


----------



## strykerr1

WOOP just got my bgears in and replaced all my fans except my XSCP fans for my rad, i even added some push pull to it







and im very very very happy with the bgears. they may not look as pretty as some fans but for the price of 9 bucks a pop and 103 cfm and 3.0 Static pressure i mean cant be beat. they are about as loud as my gpu on 100% witch isnt very loud at all. and thank you to the poster with the idea of moving the HHD to the back! now i have the two stock 140s cooling my 780

































































that 4 140's and 3 120's for the case and 6 120's for my rad


----------



## sizzflair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> According to EVGA the 780 is 10.5"
> According to MSI the 7970 TF3 is 10.28"
> 
> you are asking for 80mm(25+25+30) in the front and a 10.5 card.
> I could not fit 85mm(60+25) inside with my 10.28 card.
> .22"= 5.56mm.
> 
> Essentially you are asking for an extra 5.56mm card and 5mm less radiatior/fan than my setup. It wont go. You will have to move the fans external and use an aftermarket filter. Hate to the bearer of bad news, but I just had to do exactly that on Tuesday. Actually, I have ordered some screen, but it is not installed yet, and have the magnetic one on the complete outside of the case until the screen comes in.


I wanted a post just like this one. Thanks for sharing your experience









I guess I will do the following:
1. Get a custom filter and put fans outside
2. Do a push or pull setup only
3. #1 minus filters and clean often (my current rig has no filters and it runs fine and not too bad on the amount of dust... I don't have much carpet around the house. Running positive pressure helps a little bit)


----------



## renji1337

Is there anyone who runs 780 sli in this case and is aircooled and can tell me there temps?


----------



## strykerr1




----------



## Interstate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That top card looks like it is trying to snap! Otherwise that is a sweet looking build. Love the blue/white combo.


I would love a practical solution to the droop on the top card. The twin frozer cooler is a bit heavy.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Is there anyone who runs 780 sli in this case and is aircooled and can tell me there temps?


I run 780 Classifieds. My idle is 29C and 24C with Gentle Typhoon AP-15s. I don't know the load off the top of my head, but let me run some games and I'll get back to you. Temps are fine at load though, no downclocking because of GPU boost 2.0.

EDIT: Hitting 75C on the top card. YMMV, though. I'm running 3240x1920. So, I never see below 98% usage at any given time.


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sizzflair*
> 
> I wanted a post just like this one. Thanks for sharing your experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I will do the following:
> 1. Get a custom filter and put fans outside
> 2. Do a push or pull setup only
> 3. #1 minus filters and clean often (my current rig has no filters and it runs fine and not too bad on the amount of dust... I don't have much carpet around the house. Running positive pressure helps a little bit)


IMO, just get some cheap window screen (most home depots sell it), cut it to fit, and it should close no problem with the fans on the exterior.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sizzflair*
> 
> I wanted a post just like this one. Thanks for sharing your experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I will do the following:
> 1. Get a custom filter and put fans outside
> 2. Do a push or pull setup only
> 3. #1 minus filters and clean often (my current rig has no filters and it runs fine and not too bad on the amount of dust... I don't have much carpet around the house. Running positive pressure helps a little bit)


You can try reversing the front filter to stick on the metal grill.


----------



## sizzflair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> You can try reversing the front filter to stick on the metal grill.


I'm trying to picture it in my head but not working... could you elaborate? (I don't have the case either at the moment)


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sizzflair*
> 
> I'm trying to picture it in my head but not working... could you elaborate? (I don't have the case either at the moment)


Right now, the front, magnetic filter sticks to the chassis (magnet side on the chassis). So if you turn it around and stick the magnet side to the metal grill, it may line up and stay. They're pretty strong magnets.


----------



## sizzflair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Right now, the front, magnetic filter sticks to the chassis (magnet side on the chassis). So if you turn it around and stick the magnet side to the metal grill, it may line up and stay. They're pretty strong magnets.


Ah okay. If they're slim I guess it should work. Thanks!


----------



## theKab

Yeah the filter could stick to the metal grill on the front if you turn it around. I haven't tested but it should work.

My case is finally finished. Only missing my RAM which is broken and sent for RMA and waiting for some more dust filters to arrive. Other than that everything is installed and what I needed to paint is finished.






Very happy with the painted mesh results. And everything else for that matter







I recommend this case for anyone looking for something roomy and good looking with great functionality!


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sizzflair*
> 
> Ah okay. If they're slim I guess it should work. Thanks!


I am too lazy to test it out for you, but I am very certain that it will


----------



## jameyscott

Just test fitted my UT60 240 and 360! within mm of my Classifieds. I'm going to be doing a build log when I get the rest of the water cooling supplies. I'm doing some interesting stuff with the case. I've got some pictures.







(Who doesn't like pictures?) I'm trying to dampen the vibrations of the case because the plastic of the case vibrates against the metal. I'm positive it is because of resonance, because I can't hear it at higher RPMs. So, I'm thinking about using some car audio vibration dampening material to lower the resonance of the case. However, since I don't have any on me, I'm using some insulation foam I picked up at Wal-mart to seal of some crevices in my old house. I haven't started up the system yet because I'm not done foaming all of the pieces, but I thought I'd throw out the idea to anyone else experiencing this. I was a bit upset to hear it after switching to expensive fans because I bought them to cool great while still being able to be very quiet. Kinda hard to be quiet when the whole case is vibrating. XD Anyways, to the pics!


This is just one piece that I'm using some foam on. I'm pretty sure it will work. I'll report back later and let everyone know. I thought about that this might dissuade some heat leaving the case since it is an insulator, but trashed that thought because the metal is already under plastic. Any difference would be very minimal

Using a Phobya Rotary 45 degree fitting, it's very close, but no modifcation needed! I can still use the drive bay, but it has to be for a 2.5 inch drive. If I ever need more than 2TB, I'll be throwing the disks in the back and modifying the bottom of the case to fit another radiator like Glen did.

The radiators are so close I can't stick my fingers between them. Glad I measured about a million times before buying.

I was upset to see that I couldn't add a 120MM radiator without modifying, and since I have no room to move the top radiator because of the front radiator, looks like I'm stuck with 120.5 radiator space. I'd prefer more, but if I am going to modify the case for a 120MM rad, I'd rather just put some routing holes out the side of the case and run a 1080 radiator. At that point, I'd rather just buy a new case.

Picture of how everything fits nice and snug. I have to buy some washers because the UT60 fan mounting screws are not wide enough for the case. I had to jimmy them to stay, and immediatly removed them after taking this picture. (The things I do for you guys







)

My little helper!







He's four months old and the happiest baby I have ever seen. I love my son.

That's how close the 780 Classifed is to the front UT60. Luckily I've got a few mm to work with and can get a rubber gasket or two in there.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> Well ok, must have misread or misunderstood something. But that's not the point. First you said "those fans will be fine" and now you say that they're "absolute garbage". So which one is it?


You misread. I meant if you already have the NZXT fans it's alright. Sickleflow fans are fans not worth paying money for







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> WOOP just got my bgears in and replaced all my fans except my XSCP fans for my rad, i even added some push pull to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and im very very very happy with the bgears. they may not look as pretty as some fans but for the price of 9 bucks a pop and 103 cfm and 3.0 Static pressure i mean cant be beat. they are about as loud as my gpu on 100% witch isnt very loud at all. and thank you to the poster with the idea of moving the HHD to the back! now i have the two stock 140s cooling my 780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that 4 140's and 3 120's for the case and 6 120's for my rad


Not again ... They just don't put out 103CFM. Nowhere near 103CFM actually and probably 2.4mmH2O only
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That top card looks like it is trying to snap! Otherwise that is a sweet looking build. Love the blue/white combo.


It's just sag







PCBs won't snap with such a small bend. It takes a hell lot more bend to snap them


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Just test fitted my UT60 240 and 360! within mm of my Classifieds. I'm going to be doing a build log when I get the rest of the water cooling supplies. I'm doing some interesting stuff with the case. I've got some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Who doesn't like pictures?) I'm trying to dampen the vibrations of the case because the plastic of the case vibrates against the metal. I'm positive it is because of resonance, because I can't hear it at higher RPMs. So, I'm thinking about using some car audio vibration dampening material to lower the resonance of the case. However, since I don't have any on me, I'm using some insulation foam I picked up at Wal-mart to seal of some crevices in my old house. I haven't started up the system yet because I'm not done foaming all of the pieces, but I thought I'd throw out the idea to anyone else experiencing this. I was a bit upset to hear it after switching to expensive fans because I bought them to cool great while still being able to be very quiet. Kinda hard to be quiet when the whole case is vibrating. XD Anyways, to the pics!
> 
> 
> This is just one piece that I'm using some foam on. I'm pretty sure it will work. I'll report back later and let everyone know. I thought about that this might dissuade some heat leaving the case since it is an insulator, but trashed that thought because the metal is already under plastic. Any difference would be very minimal
> 
> Using a Phobya Rotary 45 degree fitting, it's very close, but no modifcation needed! I can still use the drive bay, but it has to be for a 2.5 inch drive. If I ever need more than 2TB, I'll be throwing the disks in the back and modifying the bottom of the case to fit another radiator like Glen did.
> 
> The radiators are so close I can't stick my fingers between them. Glad I measured about a million times before buying.
> 
> I was upset to see that I couldn't add a 120MM radiator without modifying, and since I have no room to move the top radiator because of the front radiator, looks like I'm stuck with 120.5 radiator space. I'd prefer more, but if I am going to modify the case for a 120MM rad, I'd rather just put some routing holes out the side of the case and run a 1080 radiator. At that point, I'd rather just buy a new case.
> 
> Picture of how everything fits nice and snug. I have to buy some washers because the UT60 fan mounting screws are not wide enough for the case. I had to jimmy them to stay, and immediatly removed them after taking this picture. (The things I do for you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> My little helper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's four months old and the happiest baby I have ever seen. I love my son.
> 
> That's how close the 780 Classifed is to the front UT60. Luckily I've got a few mm to work with and can get a rubber gasket or two in there.


Lookin good. Are those slim fans up top? What w wrong with the mounting holes? Im in the same boat as you for looking for extra rad space. Mounting a rad to the psu side sidepanel is the next frntier. Stay tuned to this thread for updates


----------



## jameyscott

They are Gentle Typhoon AP-15s the picture and the radiator just dwarf them, though. XD The mounting holes are just a tiny bit too big. like if they were .1mm thinner, I'd be golden.

If I had any metal working skills what-so-ever. I thought about doing something a little crazy and sticking a 1080 on the PSU side. Talk about some airflow in there.







I'm full of great ideas, but no way to execute them.

I'm really amazed at what this case can do. What other midtower can you shove 120.5 60mm radiator space into without completely hacking it up? None that I know of.

I'm just about done putting it all back together. Here's to hoping the vibration is gone. I also played around with the fans a bit to see if i can net a difference in temps. Here's to hoping. Not that it really matters considering it'll be all water cooled very soon! I'm just waiting for some reviews on the EK vs Hydrocopper block for the Classifieds. The EK blocks came out today and they were sold out within the hour.... Hopefully some reviewers snatch them up!


----------



## jameyscott

They are Gentle Typhoon AP-15s the picture and the radiator just dwarf them, though. XD The mounting holes are just a tiny bit too big. like if they were .1mm thinner, I'd be golden.

If I had any metal working skills what-so-ever. I thought about doing something a little crazy and sticking a 1080 on the PSU side. Talk about some airflow in there.







I'm full of great ideas, but no way to execute them.

I'm really amazed at what this case can do. What other midtower can you shove 120.5 60mm radiator space into without completely hacking it up? None that I know of.

I'm just about done putting it all back together. Here's to hoping the vibration is gone. I also played around with the fans a bit to see if i can net a difference in temps. Here's to hoping. Not that it really matters considering it'll be all water cooled very soon! I'm just waiting for some reviews on the EK vs Hydrocopper block for the Classifieds. The EK blocks came out today and they were sold out within the hour.... Hopefully some reviewers snatch them up!

EDIT: Vibration is gone! And there is a difference in temps.. Just not in a suitable way. XD I'm glad I know that. I'll stick to how I had it before.

Well.... I'm a derp. I didn't put enough IC Diamond on. I've been used to Artic 5 which spreads like butter. IC Diamond? Not so much.


----------



## Fahrenheit85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> Hey. I had some problems with this too. Make sure you have 5,25" devices installed in those bays first. There are 6 screws on the inside of the panel on the PSU side that you need to take out. And on the front there are 2 more screws that you need to remove in order to take it off. The two screws in the front however are located on the "mobo side" of the case, under the detachable panel with the grill in it. They are VERY small so it may be hard to locate them. To sum it up, there are a total of 8 screws you need to remove in order to get it off. 6 are on the inside of the PSU side, and 2 are on the ouside under the grilled front panel. Hope that helps!
> 
> EDIT: I just realized after posting that you meant the top panel. Sorry but I do not know how to take that off.
> 
> EDIT2: Did a quick test and found 3 screws on the top side(under the top grill panel). On the underside(towards the outer opening) you can see 3 angles holding the panel in place as well. After removing the 3 screws on top you can slide the panel in towards the top fan mounts. But I suspect that you need to remove the PSU side front panel as well to actually take it off as the top panel seems to be hanging on to that as well. Hope that helps a little more.


Thanks man, thats what I thought but it toke more force then I thought it would take. Gave it more oomph and it poped right off


----------



## Fahrenheit85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> I added some "anti-slip" material to my hotswap bay with some double-sided tape. Haven't had any problems with vibrations, and I have the case on top of my desk. Looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I was wondering if this looks safe as a PSU side HDD mount? (Used 3 thumbscrews from my old case through the mesh)
> Trying to free up the hotswap area to make room for a second intake fan on the bottom.


Thats a great idea, how did I not think of it. Gonna try it with some anti vibration grommets when I get home from work.


----------



## strykerr1

Well I can't test them Dave but yes maybe a few cfm off but they flow a lot better than my yate loons and I also can't test the static pressure. But I'm still excited and they work awesome.


----------



## Tiyako

SOrry if this question has been asked~ i have tried a couple of way to take off the whole ssd tray in the back...on top of the psu.
i even saw video of people simply lifting it up....but it seems like mine is locked ~

can someone tell me how it is done?

Thank yoU!


----------



## Fahrenheit85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiyako*
> 
> SOrry if this question has been asked~ i have tried a couple of way to take off the whole ssd tray in the back...on top of the psu.
> i even saw video of people simply lifting it up....but it seems like mine is locked ~
> 
> can someone tell me how it is done?
> 
> Thank yoU!


Just treat it like the red headed step child it is. Grab it and yank and it will pop off. Also if you look there a tab that has a thumb push. That would help as well


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> You misread. I meant if you already have the NZXT fans it's alright. Sickleflow fans are fans not worth paying money for


I see. I did buy them however because I thought you said they would be fine, and they were cheap. Now they're actually even cheaper lol! But they have 30CFM higher than the NZXT fans that came stock with the tempest evo. And when I feel inside the case, more air is coming through them(sickleflows). Temperatures went down as well, so they can't be that bad. They are very loud on full speed, but I don't mind having a loud pc when my headphones are blasting sound into my ears. Thanks for clearing it up anyways, even if it is a little late

What fans would you recommend, for a student budget? And I want blue LEDs on them too!!


----------



## Fahrenheit85

Well I stole theKab idea and mounted my hard drives like this


As you can see I have two mounted with some ant vibration screws. Seem to work real good to quiet down the drives



Use to keep my HDD in the IcyDock, while I love the function of the dock and plan to keep it for easy file transportation it turned out that the hard drives where just to loud for 24/7 use. Now that they are hanging the noise is i'd say half of what it used to be. My 3tb Seagate is still a touch to loud for me. Gonna look into more ways to silent down the 3tb drive.



My only worry now is if a pump/res is gonna fit in the space between the back of the sock and the side of the HDDs. I'm also going to have to mount it right into the PSU, Hoping the PSU case comes off easy so I can get a look inside and drill a hole for mounting the pump/res on it without hurting it.. Plus I wanted to use the EK pump/res which doesn't come with a floor mount, only a side mount. I know the BitsPower unit comes with the floor mount but I'm real keen on the EK unit. Dunno what ill so for it yet, ideas?


----------



## theKab

Nice one Fahrenheit. What did you do where the hotswap trays were? Did you install fans or just leave it empty?

I think if you did some proper cable management back there you could easily fit a reservoir on the "floor" under the 5,25" bays. You have room for a lot of you cables on top of the PSU and you can use cable-strips to stick them to the back grill and the fasteners on the back of the motherboard tray that are higher up.


----------



## theKab

Ok so I'm still considering another set of new fans for the case. I found the Aerocool shark 120mm with blue LEDs for the same price as the sickleflows(when I bought them).

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835129056 (just an example to show you guys the fans in english)

People seem to have a good impression of these and I read one review that says they are really good(at least for the price!). I can get 5 of these for approximately 50 USD(got a 17 USD discount coupon). Worth it? Any thoughts? Anyone here that own these and can tell me if they're any good? Any information appreciated!


----------



## Sujeto 1

Hello guys, i need a quick response, im assembling this case Corsair air 540, my problem is when i try to stick the DVD drive, its a asus dvd driver, i think is normal size as all dvd drive, but it doest fit into the dvd cage, is dvd cage movible or something?

I was watching last pictures of this thread, my dvd drive is rigth that size, but it dont complete get into the cage like that but only until the cage allow, i dont know if i have to apply force, but i dont want to break something


----------



## jameyscott

Are you trying to put it in through the back or front? Some people have to take off the front piece to fit it in.


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Are you trying to put it in through the back or front? Some people have to take off the front piece to fit it in.


hey im putting it trough the front, it come in until it reach the final part of the dvd cage, then is physical imposible to keep pushing i think, sorry for my noobiesh is my first build


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> Hello guys, i need a quick response, im assembling this case Corsair air 540, my problem is when i try to stick the DVD drive, its a asus dvd driver, i think is normal size as all dvd drive, but it doest fit into the dvd cage, is dvd cage movible or something?
> 
> I was watching last pictures of this thread, my dvd drive is rigth that size, but it dont complete get into the cage like that but only until the cage allow, i dont know if i have to apply force, but i dont want to break something


Push the drive in from the front, when it seems to "stop" you just need to push a little more, it's the tool-less mounting that's holding it back. There are some edges on the right side front panel that prevent drives from coming through from the back. I noticed this the hard way when installing my fancontroller, so I messed up my paint job a little.

To take out the 5,25" cage you need to remove the right side front panel which has 6 screws on the inside and two screws on the front(under the left side front panel). Then there are 4 thumbscrews to remove the 5,25" cage.


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> Push the drive in from the front, when it seems to "stop" you just need to push a little more, it's the tool-less mounting that's holding it back. There are some edges on the right side front panel that prevent drives from coming through from the back. I noticed this the hard way when installing my fancontroller, so I messed up my paint job a little.
> 
> To take out the 5,25" cage you need to remove the right side front panel which has 6 screws on the inside and two screws on the front(under the left side front panel). Then there are 4 thumbscrews to remove the 5,25" cage.


Thank you, i just switched to the side that is near to the motherboard, i wanted to install in the opposite side but whatever i will experiment with this later.


----------



## Fahrenheit85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> Nice one Fahrenheit. What did you do where the hotswap trays were? Did you install fans or just leave it empty?
> 
> I think if you did some proper cable management back there you could easily fit a reservoir on the "floor" under the 5,25" bays. You have room for a lot of you cables on top of the PSU and you can use cable-strips to stick them to the back grill and the fasteners on the back of the motherboard tray that are higher up.


No fans in the stock hot swap bay, would love to delete them if I had more metal working skills.

I got 9 1/2 inches from the hot swap bay to the floor. I could mount the pump to the front of the case. Might be an idea...Ill have to wait till I clean up the wiring to see if that will fit.


----------



## ironhide138

@TheKab. Everyone seems to suggest corsair sp120s, and they are bringing out LED versions of them! Just not sure when or what price


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> I see. I did buy them however because I thought you said they would be fine, and they were cheap. Now they're actually even cheaper lol! But they have 30CFM higher than the NZXT fans that came stock with the tempest evo. And when I feel inside the case, more air is coming through them(sickleflows). Temperatures went down as well, so they can't be that bad. They are very loud on full speed, but I don't mind having a loud pc when my headphones are blasting sound into my ears. Thanks for clearing it up anyways, even if it is a little late
> 
> What fans would you recommend, for a student budget? And I want blue LEDs on them too!!


Uh? LED fans? All of them are crap. Don't bother with them
Time to recommend
http://www.cwc-group.com/8008944.html

If you really want to be cheap
http://www.cwc-group.com/tricool120.html


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Uh? LED fans? All of them are crap. Don't bother with them
> Time to recommend
> http://www.cwc-group.com/8008944.html
> 
> If you really want to be cheap
> http://www.cwc-group.com/tricool120.html


but what about the tricool LED!??!!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> but what about the tricool LED!??!!


Like i said if you really want to be cheap, be my guest. I'm no fan of the fans (pun intended) but i guess if your budget won't allow 9$ AVC fans (That fan's design is 2nd only to Nidec Ultraflo and Delta AFB or Sanyo 9S) ... by all means.

I got my deltas really cheap though ... and my sanyo 9G fans


----------



## johnnyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fahrenheit85*
> 
> Well I stole theKab idea and mounted my hard drives like this
> 
> 
> As you can see I have two mounted with some ant vibration screws. Seem to work real good to quiet down the drives
> 
> 
> 
> Use to keep my HDD in the IcyDock, while I love the function of the dock and plan to keep it for easy file transportation it turned out that the hard drives where just to loud for 24/7 use. Now that they are hanging the noise is i'd say half of what it used to be. My 3tb Seagate is still a touch to loud for me. Gonna look into more ways to silent down the 3tb drive.
> 
> 
> 
> My only worry now is if a pump/res is gonna fit in the space between the back of the sock and the side of the HDDs. I'm also going to have to mount it right into the PSU, Hoping the PSU case comes off easy so I can get a look inside and drill a hole for mounting the pump/res on it without hurting it.. Plus I wanted to use the EK pump/res which doesn't come with a floor mount, only a side mount. I know the BitsPower unit comes with the floor mount but I'm real keen on the EK unit. Dunno what ill so for it yet, ideas?


thats a gr8 idea to mount the hdds!!i mount my 3rd hdd like this and its fine for now!!good temps also like the front ones1!thx for sharing m8!!


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> @TheKab. Everyone seems to suggest corsair sp120s, and they are bringing out LED versions of them! Just not sure when or what price


No they're not. I asked George if they bring out SP LED fans. He answered, they haven't already planed to do so. That means. no SP LED in the near future


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> @TheKab. Everyone seems to suggest corsair sp120s, and they are bringing out LED versions of them! Just not sure when or what price


It's actually the AF120, quiet editions, that are getting LEDs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Uh? LED fans? All of them are crap. Don't bother with them
> Time to recommend
> http://www.cwc-group.com/8008944.html
> 
> If you really want to be cheap
> http://www.cwc-group.com/tricool120.html


Have you tried all LED fans out there? Like I mentioned, this one seems to be ok:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835129056

Or what?

What would you recommend as the best airflow fans, without considering budgets then?


----------



## ShortySmalls

I absolutely love this case, and for the money its excellent value it seems, id love to buy one for my new upgrade this week. But i have one question.

It says max video card length is 320mm which is like 12.57 inches, if im looking at buying a 7990 which is 12 inches that would put the card basically right on the front of the case right? Id want to put my RX 360 rad up in the front with push pull, so it seems i couldn't do that with this case?


----------



## jvolkman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*
> 
> I absolutely love this case, and for the money its excellent value it seems, id love to buy one for my new upgrade this week. But i have one question.
> 
> It says max video card length is 320mm which is like 12.57 inches, if im looking at buying a 7990 which is 12 inches that would put the card basically right on the front of the case right? Id want to put my RX 360 rad up in the front with push pull, so it seems i couldn't do that with this case?


I just measured my case, and that 12.57 inches puts you right up to the front-mounted interior fans. You wouldn't be able to fit an interior radiator and push fans with that GPU, let alone push/pull. The front grate is removable, so you might be able to work something out by mounting the first layer of fans inside and the radiator + second layer of fans outside the front of the case.


----------



## lemniscate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fahrenheit85*
> 
> Well I stole theKab idea and mounted my hard drives like this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see I have two mounted with some ant vibration screws. Seem to work real good to quiet down the drives
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use to keep my HDD in the IcyDock, while I love the function of the dock and plan to keep it for easy file transportation it turned out that the hard drives where just to loud for 24/7 use. Now that they are hanging the noise is i'd say half of what it used to be. My 3tb Seagate is still a touch to loud for me. Gonna look into more ways to silent down the 3tb drive.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only worry now is if a pump/res is gonna fit in the space between the back of the sock and the side of the HDDs. I'm also going to have to mount it right into the PSU, Hoping the PSU case comes off easy so I can get a look inside and drill a hole for mounting the pump/res on it without hurting it.. Plus I wanted to use the EK pump/res which doesn't come with a floor mount, only a side mount. I know the BitsPower unit comes with the floor mount but I'm real keen on the EK unit. Dunno what ill so for it yet, ideas?


guys, can anyone tell me how many hdds can be mounted this way? I have 3 hdds, and it would be great if I can mount them all like this.


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> No they're not. I asked George if they bring out SP LED fans. He answered, they haven't already planed to do so. That means. no SP LED in the near future


My bad, it was the AF fans. I remeber reading it the other day, but didnt pay too much attention because i went "Ah, i dont need new fans". Weird though that they arn't making the SP versions. I would assume they would sell better.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> It's actually the AF120, quiet editions, that are getting LEDs.
> Have you tried all LED fans out there? Like I mentioned, this one seems to be ok:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835129056
> 
> Or what?
> 
> What would you recommend as the best airflow fans, without considering budgets then?


That's like the worst overrating i've ever seen. But if that's what floats your boat it's not an issue with me


----------



## Sujeto 1

I'm still working on my stuff, bu thank god, everything seems to be Ok, i'm goin to do some test before open and install the second 780 Classy, Coudn't stick the Dvd driver where i wanted cause something was physically not allowing me, so i switched to the other slot of the cage and got in like a breeze, cable managment, sound card, fans conections etc still left. What i need now is to test the rest of ram slot. But that's another story.

So what i must to do in order to be added to this club? Those pics enougth?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> That's like the worst overrating i've ever seen. But if that's what floats your boat it's not an issue with me


"For performance mode we suggest you have an industrial leaf blower." That's how they get their ratings.


----------



## Tiyako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fahrenheit85*
> 
> Just treat it like the red headed step child it is. Grab it and yank and it will pop off. Also if you look there a tab that has a thumb push. That would help as well


Thank you! i will yank the hell out! and take that off~








will give it a try!

Thx so much!
Tiyako


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*
> 
> I absolutely love this case, and for the money its excellent value it seems, id love to buy one for my new upgrade this week. But i have one question.
> 
> It says max video card length is 320mm which is like 12.57 inches, if im looking at buying a 7990 which is 12 inches that would put the card basically right on the front of the case right? Id want to put my RX 360 rad up in the front with push pull, so it seems i couldn't do that with this case?


Like the others have said, you will have to mount the fans on the outside of the front panel behind the mesh. Thats what I had to do to fit a push 360 UT60:thumb:

Thats a big card!


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> That's like the worst overrating i've ever seen. But if that's what floats your boat it's not an issue with me


On what grounds are you saying this? It doesn't help me much when you say that something is "****" and not explain why.
The aerocool shark 120mm is rated at approximately 80 CFM(82,6), while for example a corsair SP120 high performance(which I think(note THINK) I have seen you and other people recommend earlier in the thread) are rated at approximately 60(62,74) CFM. The sickleflow by comparison are rated at approximately 70(69,69) CFM.

As far as static pressure goes..

Aerocool shark 120mm: 1.3 mm/H2O

Corsair SP120 high performance: 3.1 mm/H20

Cooler Master SickleFlow 120mm: 2.94 mm/H2O

So considering the specs, the sickleflow actually have static pressure that's almost the same as the SP120, and a CFM rating about 7 higher. So with that in mind it leads me to believe that it is MUCH more bang for the buck while not considering noise levels at all. I can see why the aerocool wouldn't be a great considering the static pressure though.

So, why is it that sickleflow fans are "absolute garbage" and that the aerocool shark was "the worst overrating"(by people who own them) you've ever seen? I'm not trying to pick a fight here, just trying to understand how a fan that has almost the same specs as the SP120(which a lot of people here seems to be praising) can be as bad as you say it is?


----------



## navit




----------



## johnnyman

m8 which fan controller u have?


----------



## strykerr1

Dave why are you so negative about fans? I mean honestly if you have tested them all etc with documented proof then by all means you could be right. But you seem to not like sickles, bgears, anything really lol what do you like?


----------



## jameyscott

B
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> Dave why are you so negative about fans? I mean honestly if you have tested them all etc with documented proof then by all means you could be right. But you seem to not like sickles, bgears, anything really lol what do you like?


Bgears and sickles have been proven to be overrated. He has a point about tye fans. I'm glad I didn't get bgears after hearing how they really just were meh. I don't think dave goes about it in the best way all the time. He does have many good points though. There are many other fan options out there that are less flashy and are better performance oriented. Like deltas qnd gentle typhoons. They may not be the prettiest, but they sure do their job and do it well.
That being said, if you like a certain fan and it fits your needs, don't let others dissuade you from using it. I'm going to be using lesser quality fans because of looks in a little server I am running because I want it to look good. I want a little flashy build and because it won't require being the coolest, I don't care. It'll be running 24/7, bit it won't be overclocked or be doing anything flashy. It'll just look flashy.


----------



## steven88

Hey guys, I'm thinking of picking up this case. If I ditched my two hot swap bays...is it possible to mount two 140mm fans sucking cool air from the bottom? I noticed that there are vents down there, so it should be possible....but I wanted to check in with folks who actually own the case









I plan to run two 140mm in the front, two 140mm on top, one 140mm in the rear, and two 140mm on the bottom....all controlled thru a Swiftech PWM box


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm thinking of picking up this case. If I ditched my two hot swap bays...is it possible to mount two 140mm fans sucking cool air from the bottom? I noticed that there are vents down there, so it should be possible....but I wanted to check in with folks who actually own the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to run two 140mm in the front, two 140mm on top, one 140mm in the rear, and two 140mm on the bottom....all controlled thru a Swiftech PWM box


You can. Look through the pictures. A few people have done this. I'd suggest putting 3 120MM fans in the front, though. 140MM fans get pretty defeated by filters unless you get some really good ones.


----------



## theKab

Yes you can mount 2 fans on the bottom, though it doesn't have any actual holes for screws to mount them.


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> B
> Bgears and sickles have been proven to be overrated. He has a point about tye fans.


I'm not saying Dave doesn't have a point. I've read his air-cooling guide and it's really nice. Can you by any chance link me to some information about the sickeflow being overrated? I'd like to read it


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> Yes you can mount 2 fans on the bottom, though it doesn't have any actual holes for screws to mount them.


Yeah I figured they didn't come with holes....but no worries....I plan to use some velcro to raise the fans a few mm's....and hold them in place. Thanks

jameyscott...why do you suggest three 120mm? I was thinking about going three 120mm myself....but the very top of the front 120mm....its so close to the 120mm exhaust fan on top of the case....that I figured once it intakes the cold air, it would just get exhausted right out anyway....and never get a chance to circulate the case or components. If I mounted two 140mms....they are positioned further down, and the cold air gets a chance to hit the hot components.


----------



## theKab

As far as the three 120mm front fans goes. I have 7 120mm in my case. 3 front, 2 top and 2 bottom. All of them are intake. Only thing that's exhaust is the rear 140mm.


----------



## Sujeto 1

Ok guys, its me or USB 3.0 cable is TOO demn short? im trying to hub a X79 Dark Motherboard, but i seems i need a extention, bad news since i dont think i find one in my country.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> I'm not saying Dave doesn't have a point. I've read his air-cooling guide and it's really nice. Can you by any chance link me to some information about the sickeflow being overrated? I'd like to read it


Check this one out. I think it covers it well enough.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6177/choosing-the-best-120mm-radiator-fan-testing-eight-fans-with-corsairs-h80/5

This is in regards to cooling a radiator. However, if it really has the airflow and static pressure that CM claims it has, then it should be the best performing fan in the line-up. The CPU temps tell a completely different story though.


----------



## jvolkman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> Ok guys, its me or USB 3.0 cable is TOO demn short? im trying to hub a X79 Dark Motherboard, but i seems i need a extention, bad news since i dont think i find one in my country.


You need the longer front panel cable set. The original run of 540s had cables that were too short to reach boards with the headers on the bottom (like the Dark).

Open a ticket with Corsair and explain the issue. I don't think the part is listed in their RMA system, so you have to pick a different part and explain the situation in the comment box. If you search the Corsair forums you'll find numerous threads about people requesting RMAs, such as http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=122742&highlight=540. Corsair will send you some new cables.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> I'm not saying Dave doesn't have a point. I've read his air-cooling guide and it's really nice. Can you by any chance link me to some information about the sickeflow being overrated? I'd like to read it




33.3 CFM and 46.2DBa at 12 volts.


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Check this one out. I think it covers it well enough.
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6177/choosing-the-best-120mm-radiator-fan-testing-eight-fans-with-corsairs-h80/5
> 
> This is in regards to cooling a radiator. However, if it really has the airflow and static pressure that CM claims it has, then it should be the best performing fan in the line-up. The CPU temps tell a completely different story though.


Thanks, that makes it a little more clear. As case fans however they seem to be pushing a fair amount of air for their price tag, so I'm not at all disappointed by them. I guess they're probably not as good as the specs tell us, at least not when it comes to noise levels. But for CFM I think they're at least at 50. My other fans are rated 42 CFM and they don't push nearly as much air as the sickeflows do.

Edit: After seeing diagrams jamey I am just baffeled. How the hell can they rate their fans to 70 CFM when in reality they produce 33? My god that's a difference of 37 CFM! ***?

Edit2: Still not disappointed by the fans themselves. But hell I am really disappointed by Cooler Master for lying in the specs like that. I mean seriously?


----------



## strykerr1

then what would the rated flow for bgears be then? i know they flow better than my 140mm yateloons by a fair margin


----------



## Fahrenheit85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemniscate*
> 
> guys, can anyone tell me how many hdds can be mounted this way? I have 3 hdds, and it would be great if I can mount them all like this.


I think you could get 3 in, might be tight but its worth a try.


----------



## jameyscott

You might want to consider adding a small fan or two in there if you are going to have 3 drives back there.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> 
> 
> 33.3 CFM and 46.2DBa at 12 volts.


Jesus, it's worser than i thought.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> Thanks, that makes it a little more clear. As case fans however they seem to be pushing a fair amount of air for their price tag, so I'm not at all disappointed by them. I guess they're probably not as good as the specs tell us, at least not when it comes to noise levels. But for CFM I think they're at least at 50. My other fans are rated 42 CFM and they don't push nearly as much air as the sickeflows do.
> 
> Edit: After seeing diagrams jamey I am just baffeled. How the hell can they rate their fans to 70 CFM when in reality they produce 33? My god that's a difference of 37 CFM! ***?
> 
> Edit2: Still not disappointed by the fans themselves. But hell I am really disappointed by Cooler Master for lying in the specs like that. I mean seriously?


Nu-uh. The noise rating is the most horrendous by a far shot. As if the CFM rating isn't off by bloody miles


----------



## theKab

That's true Dave. The noise levels are about 120% above what they rate. However I'm not too interested in sound levels. I don't mind a bit loud fans, since I have a controller for when I need my system to be quiet. I wouldn't mind a quiet system though, but I'm not going to pay extra for lower noise(unless it's a feature that comes with a high pressure fan).

As far as CFM ratings go, with rough maths is about 55% lower than they rate the fans as.. 20-30% lower would have been fine and understandable at the price tag they have, but over 50%? NO. There is another review that puts the sickleflows at 42 CFM on 12V and about the same sound levels as here, so not that bad. About 40% lower than ratings, but still not OK.


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvolkman*
> 
> You need the longer front panel cable set. The original run of 540s had cables that were too short to reach boards with the headers on the bottom (like the Dark).
> 
> Open a ticket with Corsair and explain the issue. I don't think the part is listed in their RMA system, so you have to pick a different part and explain the situation in the comment box. If you search the Corsair forums you'll find numerous threads about people requesting RMAs, such as http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=122742&highlight=540. Corsair will send you some new cables.


I thank you mister, i will rigth away.

A lillte question, that new set of cables, are hard or easy to install in order to replace the older set?


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> My bad, it was the AF fans. I remeber reading it the other day, but didnt pay too much attention because i went "Ah, i dont need new fans". Weird though that they arn't making the SP versions. I would assume they would sell better.


This was the answer George gave me:
Not at this time, most LED fans are used as case fans and AF fans are more effective. For radiators/heatsinks we tend to see more people using non-LED fans.

I would love to have LED fans on my rads, but only if I could switch the LED's on and off


----------



## johnnyman

guys where i can find dust filters for bottom,top and side(psu).i live in europe!thx!


----------



## lemniscate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> This was the answer George gave me:
> Not at this time, most LED fans are used as case fans and AF fans are more effective. For radiators/heatsinks we tend to see more people using non-LED fans.
> 
> I would love to have LED fans on my rads, but only if I could switch the LED's on and off


I agree... I'm living in a student dorm which only has one room, and I'd hate to sleep next to a lightbox.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyman*
> 
> guys where i can find dust filters for bottom,top and side(psu).i live in europe!thx!


I think demciflex makes a filter set for this case, but I don't know if you can get them separately (the set also includes front and rear filters)


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemniscate*
> 
> I agree... I'm living in a student dorm which only has one room, and I'd hate to sleep next to a lightbox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think demciflex makes a filter set for this case, but I don't know if you can get them separately (the set also includes front and rear filters)


Right. I'm 16 and obviously live still in my parents house. I have the computer in my bedroom. That's why I would appreciate switches


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemniscate*
> 
> I agree... I'm living in a student dorm which only has one room, and I'd hate to sleep next to a lightbox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think demciflex makes a filter set for this case, but I don't know if you can get them separately (the set also includes front and rear filters)


The demiflex set is available from Amazon for about 85 euros


----------



## johnnyman

i dont want the set but only the 3 filters mentioned above!!


----------



## jameyscott

Then get some magnetic 140mm fan filters.


----------



## johnnyman

that sounds good!how many i need?two 140mm for bottom,two for top and one for the side(psu)??


----------



## jameyscott

Yup. You should be golden then.


----------



## johnnyman

are u sure m8 its 140mm and not 120mm?is this one good?

http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=282


----------



## lemniscate

for the PSU side, the opening is slightly bigger than a 140 fan, should be around around 2 cm taller, otherwise you can see the border of the fan filter from outside (won't be noticeable if your case and filter have same color).


----------



## johnnyman

so do u recommend me these 140mm filters from the link?thx for the help!


----------



## jameyscott

That's a good fan filter, and I"m positive for the PSU and top. I'm not positive about the bottom, though.


----------



## johnnyman

why no positive about the bottom?is something wrong?


----------



## jameyscott

Because of the hotswap bays and how it isn't a flat surface underneath. I don't know if the filter would be able to squeeze in between that.


----------



## johnnyman

i ll stick it outside of the case at the bottom i mean.does the bottom also needs 140mm?


----------



## lemniscate

I think this is what he meant: if you take a look from the bottom of the case, the part where the two hot swap bays are located is a little bit recessed (rised if you see from inside the case), and he's not sure the filters you linked can be fitted in that recess (if it's a little bit too big, then it might not have enough contact with the case, so it might fall off anytime).

I think it's best if you measure that area then compare with the measurements of the filters you're going to buy.


----------



## jameyscott

Hit it right on the dot. That's what I meant. Terraria 1.2 has been consuming my soul.... so I haven't been active as much to respond.


----------



## ironhide138

Go to pretty much any hardware store, buy some fine window screen, cut to fit and super glue some magnets







bingo, custom fit fan filters. You should be able to buy screen by the foot, and magnets for cheap


----------



## DiceAir

Here is some pics of my case


----------



## johnnyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Go to pretty much any hardware store, buy some fine window screen, cut to fit and super glue some magnets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bingo, custom fit fan filters. You should be able to buy screen by the foot, and magnets for cheap


thats the best idea i think!!maybe i try that!!also what fans are the best for the front?x3 af12 fans or x3 sp120 fans?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyman*
> 
> thats the best idea i think!!maybe i try that!!also what fans are the best for the front?x3 af12 fans or x3 sp120 fans?


Out of your two choices, the SP would be much better because the AF series is defeated by fan filters.


----------



## johnnyman

u think i ll saw any difference in temps if i put the x3 sp120 fans?i have the 2 stock fans now!


----------



## jameyscott

I definitely did. It helped out my GPU temps a lot. I am using AP-15s, though.


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemniscate*
> 
> I agree... I'm living in a student dorm which only has one room, and I'd hate to sleep next to a lightbox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think demciflex makes a filter set for this case, but I don't know if you can get them separately (the set also includes front and rear filters)


One thing I thought about was to mod some clear blade fans, where i cut the frame and put some LED's in it which I can control with a switch, maybe I'll do that, maybe I'll wait with that


----------



## johnnyman

ap-15s?what fans are these?


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyman*
> 
> ap-15s?what fans are these?


Gentle Typhoons look it up in the internet









good watercooling fans for rads, but not the quiest ones ^^


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> Gentle Typhoons look it up in the internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good watercooling fans for rads, but not the quiest ones ^^


Yes, but they are quiet. at 75%, I can barely hear them. They also have swoosh like sound that is pleasing to the ear. They are more than water cooling fans though. They are great for filters, too. Static Pressure is not for radiators. It is for barriers. Radiators just happen to be the first one people think about.


----------



## johnnyman

also what u recommend for fan controller?im thinking to buy this one!

Lamptron FC5 V2 Fan Controller


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyman*
> 
> also what u recommend for fan controller?im thinking to buy this one!
> 
> Lamptron FC5 V2 Fan Controller


Its a solid 4 channel controller. Kinda depends how many fans you are running and how much power they use. Personally, i think the LCD lamptrons look silly in this case because you cant read the display well when its mounted vertically. Thus, why i turned mine to an external controller:


----------



## johnnyman

oh this is awesome!i want it to use it for 4 fans!any other recommedations for fan controller?


----------



## ironhide138

Well I would stay away from any LCD screen ones., they would look weird in this case. Maybe something simple like the nzxt switch mesh or whatever its called. I would also go with 3x sp-120 in front, will push much more air than the standard fans, and maybe an ap-140 in the back just to exhaust.

I have a question for people who use something like an h100, or any 240mm read. Of you use push/pull what do toj do with the fans? Do you use a controller? Do you just plug them into the psu?


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> I have a question for people who use something like an h100, or any 240mm read. Of you use push/pull what do toj do with the fans? Do you use a controller? Do you just plug them into the psu?


Most closed loop kits have 4 fan plugs on the pump/block. Or you could use motherboard fan headers. Or do what I did and plug all 4 into a single channel on a fan controller and turn them up when needed.


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Most closed loop kits have 4 fan plugs on the pump/block. Or you could use motherboard fan headers. Or do what I did and plug all 4 into a single channel on a fan controller and turn them up when needed.


Ah, Ive never used a closed loop or controller, so always wondered. didnt even know you could plug more than 1 fan into a channel. So if i got a 4 channel controler, I could use 1 channel for all 4 rad fans, and another for the 3 front intake fans? awesome.

would you know if the H100/100i has plugs on the pump?

I've been lurking this thread for months, but still havnt pulled the trigger on this case ahah. the lack of side fans is ok now that i know i can put 120mms on the bottom of the case.... now I want to see how the silver version looks


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Ah, Ive never used a closed loop or controller, so always wondered. didnt even know you could plug more than 1 fan into a channel. So if i got a 4 channel controler, I could use 1 channel for all 4 rad fans, and another for the 3 front intake fans? awesome.
> 
> would you know if the H100/100i has plugs on the pump?
> 
> I've been lurking this thread for months, but still havnt pulled the trigger on this case ahah. the lack of side fans is ok now that i know i can put 120mms on the bottom of the case.... now I want to see how the silver version looks


The H100i (and H80i) have four fan headers, but work best with PWM fans.

Depending on your motherboard, you may be able to use the motherboard fan headers and the software. Asus boards have very good fan control in my experience, but I haven't used the Gigabyte or MSI or anybody else's personally. When we have lab cleanout days I always end up with an Asus board for my home system. Heh.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> When we have lab cleanout days I always end up with an Asus board for my home system. Heh.


The perc's of your job I suppose


----------



## Derp

Can the feet on this case be removed and repositioned? If I was to buy one I would want to use it like this:



It looks like they might have just installed their own feet from who knows where though.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Ah, Ive never used a closed loop or controller, so always wondered. didnt even know you could plug more than 1 fan into a channel. So if i got a 4 channel controler, I could use 1 channel for all 4 rad fans, and another for the 3 front intake fans? awesome.
> 
> would you know if the H100/100i has plugs on the pump?
> 
> I've been lurking this thread for months, but still havnt pulled the trigger on this case ahah. the lack of side fans is ok now that i know i can put 120mms on the bottom of the case.... now I want to see how the silver version looks


Correct, the channels are limited by wattage, not by a number of fans. So for example, an SP120 Higher Performance uses 1.2 watts at full speed 12V ( numbers from an xbitlabs test), so theoretically you could use 25 fans per channel (100 total) if you have enough splitters and still be in spec of the controller. Now, I doubt that would work as well as it sounds on paper, but you get the idea, right?









In my setup with the lamptron LC5 and corsair 540, I have my 3 front intakes on one channel, my top 2 fans on 1 channel, my VRM fan on 1 channel, and the rear 140mm on 1 channel. It works great!


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> The H100i (and H80i) have four fan headers, but work best with PWM fans.
> 
> Depending on your motherboard, you may be able to use the motherboard fan headers and the software. Asus boards have very good fan control in my experience, but I haven't used the Gigabyte or MSI or anybody else's personally. When we have lab cleanout days I always end up with an Asus board for my home system. Heh.


"Lab cleanout days" that..... that sounds magical......ahah, thanks george







I have an asus board atm, so I assume I could just use the fan headers and splitters. Im pretty set on the Sp120s since i've heard nothing but good things, and they look great. Whats the downside of useing non PWM fans on the block headers? Do they just not get full power?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Correct, the channels are limited by wattage, not by a number of fans. So for example, an SP120 Higher Performance uses 1.2 watts at full speed 12V ( numbers from an xbitlabs test), so theoretically you could use 25 fans per channel (100 total) if you have enough splitters and still be in spec of the controller. Now, I doubt that would work as well as it sounds on paper, but you get the idea, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my setup with the lamptron LC5 and corsair 540, I have my 3 front intakes on one channel, my top 2 fans on 1 channel, my VRM fan on 1 channel, and the rear 140mm on 1 channel. It works great!


Awesome, so If I wanted to do 4 sp120s on a single channel, id need to look into a 50-60w/channel controller, correct? How about noise? I hear some controllers cause fans to make a strange squeel noise.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Awesome, so If I wanted to do 4 sp120s on a single channel, id need to look into a 50-60w/channel controller, correct? How about noise? I hear some controllers cause fans to make a strange squeel noise.


No, 4 SP120's should only use at most 4.8 watts. the lamptron you posted has 30 watts per channel (120W total)


----------



## Sujeto 1

Anyway to put two Fans at the bottom (HDD cages)? I think i will benefit from two fans intake directly pushing air on the second 780 classy. Could i for example replace the HDD removible cages for a 140/120 mm fan? not sure if this would be functional since holes are some slims.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> No, 4 SP120's should only use at most 4.8 watts. the lamptron you posted has 30 watts per channel (120W total)


There is start up power though. It won't hit 30watts, but something for someone else to consider if they are looking into doing something like this and read over it.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> There is start up power though. It won't hit 30watts, but something for someone else to consider if they are looking into doing something like this and read over it.


The 1.2W figure comes from an SP120 at 12V, their maximum power. I don't think start-up power makes any difference in this situation.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> The 1.2W figure comes from an SP120 at 12V, their maximum power. I don't think start-up power makes any difference in this situation.


Roughly double but the fan controller should be able to handle start up power no problem







(Compared to nominal)


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> The 1.2W figure comes from an SP120 at 12V, their maximum power. I don't think start-up power makes any difference in this situation.


This this situation, I agree. That's what I said. I just meant if someone else read this and thought, I can put 24 fans on one channel! I just wanted other reading through this to understand that start up wattage is higher than the max wattage listed.


----------



## ironhide138

So any suggestions on fan controllers? Nothing took flashy. I like the look of the nzxt switch mesh, would look good beside the HUE


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> So any suggestions on fan controllers? Nothing took flashy. I like the look of the nzxt switch mesh, would look good beside the HUEHUE


I've heard horrible things about NZXT fan controllers. A lot of people like Lamptron and Sunbeam controllers.


----------



## ironhide138

Ah that's to bad, I like the simple look of the mix.


----------



## DaveLT

Actually i've been using a OEM version (Sunshine-Tipway HK) of the Logisys 6 channel fan controller (Mine comes with black cables) and it handles a 3.24A delta fine


----------



## Sujeto 1

This case is not as good as it seems, it has weird issues that i never saw on standar tower cases before. First of all, functional, Dvd drive has clearence issues with dvd mounthing, Front panel cables really short, seriously i mean they didnt test it before? all cases even my old storm enforcer has VERY long front panel cables that reach any spot you want, this expensive case could not just include a longest cables? what happend to designers, now i cant find a proper extention and i dont know if Corsair will even response my claim, then it is true, it needs fan filters in psu, and top fans, H100i recommend to put top fans "intake" but you cant do this with out adding fan filters atleast if you dont want Sahara destert on your components. Second, the quality and QC, the case plastic zone is really weak i still didnt break nothing but is because i started to be very carefull dealing with it like a little newborn, specially the plastic fan covers, while they was designed to fast open and close, cleaning and mantenaince, i really recommend people to not use it too much, it may break easily, also the window door case came with a bending causing a small gap in the bottom between door and front panel, not big deal but not cool.

I would resell it if it werent by their Pros, Airflow, it really helps my two Horny 780 Classy, all the heat end in my room and i can feel it my room get pretty hot, thats a good sign, gromets are not flimsy like i saw in the Phantom 410, Corair's are stiff and hard, cable managment is not needed anymore since all the mess is in the second chamber. While its a small case, more like middle tower, it feets very confy and nice my EVGA X79 EATX Dark fit perfect and space left, i bet it can support a X-ATX ok. Finally the looking is simple and nice, still not boring as some Corsair cases, but innovative and "new" concept (not so new), window is clean nothing further,if you can choose matching components, vision will be impressive, and even being a not fan sided case, it doesnt need it cause the airflow system. Also forgot to mention, its a middle size case you can easily put over desk where room is needed.

Just for the pros, im willing to solve and omit cons, i guess i can find somehow an usb 3.0 internal extention, keeping worried when i handle plastic zones and additional magentics fan filters. But this was not what i was looking for initially, i concluded Cooler master case are FAR BETTER all the way, my first choice was storm trooper its literally a tank built, excelent airflow BUT no window on it, couldnt find window for black model, and i dont like white colour. Plus is bigger and will take more room on my desk, something sadly can not allow me.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> This case is not as good as it seems, it has weird issues that i never saw on standar tower cases before. First of all, functional, Dvd drive has clearence issues with dvd mounthing, Front panel cables really short, seriously i mean they didnt test it before? all cases even my old storm enforcer has VERY long front panel cables that reach any spot you want, this expensive case could not just include a longest cables? what happend to designers, now i cant find a proper extention and i dont know if Corsair will even response my claim, then it is true, it needs fan filters in psu, and top fans, H100i recommend to put top fans "intake" but you cant do this with out adding fan filters atleast if you dont want Sahara destert on your components. Second, the quality and QC, the case plastic zone is really weak i still didnt break nothing but is because i started to be very carefull dealing with it like a little newborn, specially the plastic fan covers, while they was designed to fast open and close, cleaning and mantenaince, i really recommend people to not use it too much, it may break easily, also the window door case came with a bending causing a small gap in the bottom between door and front panel, not big deal but not cool.


I find it hard to believe that someone with a $1000 processor, $400 mobo, $300 ram, and $1400 of gpu's would consider the Air 540 to be 'expensive'. This is not a high end case, the price and the build quality attest to that. It's the first case of this nature corsair has made so theirs bound to be problems, just like any other manufacturer. The short usb3 header problem is being handled by Corsair well, this forum has a lot of proof for that. Also the top fans are typically meant to be exhaust (heat rises, etc), so that would be why there are no filters.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> This case is not as good as it seems, it has weird issues that i never saw on standar tower cases before. First of all, functional, Dvd drive has clearence issues with dvd mounthing, Front panel cables really short, seriously i mean they didnt test it before? all cases even my old storm enforcer has VERY long front panel cables that reach any spot you want, this expensive case could not just include a longest cables? what happend to designers, now i cant find a proper extention and i dont know if Corsair will even response my claim, then it is true, it needs fan filters in psu, and top fans, H100i recommend to put top fans "intake" but you cant do this with out adding fan filters atleast if you dont want Sahara destert on your components. Second, the quality and QC, the case plastic zone is really weak i still didnt break nothing but is because i started to be very carefull dealing with it like a little newborn, specially the plastic fan covers, while they was designed to fast open and close, cleaning and mantenaince, i really recommend people to not use it too much, it may break easily, also the window door case came with a bending causing a small gap in the bottom between door and front panel, not big deal but not cool.
> 
> I would resell it if it werent by their Pros, Airflow, it really helps my two Horny 780 Classy, all the heat end in my room and i can feel it my room get pretty hot, thats a good sign, gromets are not flimsy like i saw in the Phantom 410, Corair's are stiff and hard, cable managment is not needed anymore since all the mess is in the second chamber. While its a small case, more like middle tower, it feets very confy and nice my EVGA X79 EATX Dark fit perfect and space left, i bet it can support a X-ATX ok. Finally the looking is simple and nice, still not boring as some Corsair cases, but innovative and "new" concept (not so new), window is clean nothing further,if you can choose matching components, vision will be impressive, and even being a not fan sided case, it doesnt need it cause the airflow system. Also forgot to mention, its a middle size case you can easily put over desk where room is needed.
> 
> Just for the pros, im willing to solve and omit cons, i guess i can find somehow an usb 3.0 internal extention, keeping worried when i handle plastic zones and additional magentics fan filters. But this was not what i was looking for initially, i concluded Cooler master case are FAR BETTER all the way, my first choice was storm trooper its literally a tank built, excelent airflow BUT no window on it, couldnt find window for black model, and i dont like white colour. Plus is bigger and will take more room on my desk, something sadly can not allow me.


The short cables from the front control is a known issue with many of the early cases that were produced. At some point Corsair fixed this in production, but there are still some of them on shelves in stores that have the short cables. If you contact Corsair's customer support you should be able to get them to send you a replacement for the entire control panel with the longer cables.

I believe there is a guide that one of the members here wrote on how to do this if you have one with the shorter cables. The part you need isn't listed on their online part list, so you need to know exactly what to tell the CSR when you call them to make sure you get the right part. Unfortunately I don't can't remember the name of member who wrote it to try and find a link. Maybe one of the other members around here has a better memory than I do and can help out with a link.









Corsair really does have excellent customer service though. I highly recommend giving them a call about your cables and they will should make it right for you.

While the plastic around the case does seem a little flimsy at times, it's actually pretty good quality for plastic. I've taken my case apart completely several times without any problems. You do have to be gentle with the plastic tabs for the parts that snap together because the tabs can break off easily, but if you are careful you can safely do this any number of times without incident.

I agree completely about the 5.25" drive bay. This is one area where they could improve this case a bit with a little re-engineering of how this component fits into the case. I didn't notice a problem at all when I only had my optical drive installed, but with either my Zalman fan controller or my NZXT Hue installed in the second opening I have a 1/8th inch gap on the two long sides of the drive bay with the controller installed. I'd rather see the case redesigned with more radiator options first though. Honestly, this style of case should be able to fit at least one radiator option in the back chamber of the case without needing to be modded to make it fit. Currently there is more space than is needed for just the PSU and cables, which leaves this as wasted space for most builds.


----------



## njlovold

I know people have covered this several times in this thread, but I am going to ask anyway







The fan configuration I am going for is 3x120 intake in front and 1x140 exhaust in back. That's it for now, I do not have any other fans or radiators that I intend to install at this time. I am looking for good quality fans that are quiet(ish). Does anyone have specific recommendations for what make/model of fans I should get? Thanks.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *njlovold*
> 
> I know people have covered this several times in this thread, but I am going to ask anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fan configuration I am going for is 3x120 intake in front and 1x140 exhaust in back. That's it for now, I do not have any other fans or radiators that I intend to install at this time. I am looking for good quality fans that are quiet(ish). Does anyone have specific recommendations for what make/model of fans I should get? Thanks.


If you don't care about looks and/ or money: all Noctuas

3 x NF-F12 PWM (intake)
3 x NF-A14 FLX (exhaust)


----------



## njlovold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> If you don't care about looks and/ or money: all Noctuas
> 
> 3 x NF-F12 PWM (intake)
> 3 x NF-A14 FLX (exhaust)


Money isn't necessarily an issue. For the sake of comparison, are their any other fans that should be considered? I always try to stick with a good balance of cost/performance. Thanks.


----------



## Lumo841

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> This case is not as good as it seems, it has weird issues that i never saw on standar tower cases before. First of all, functional, Dvd drive has clearence issues with dvd mounthing, Front panel cables really short, seriously i mean they didnt test it before? all cases even my old storm enforcer has VERY long front panel cables that reach any spot you want, this expensive case could not just include a longest cables? what happend to designers, now i cant find a proper extention and i dont know if Corsair will even response my claim, then it is true, it needs fan filters in psu, and top fans, H100i recommend to put top fans "intake" but you cant do this with out adding fan filters atleast if you dont want Sahara destert on your components. Second, the quality and QC, the case plastic zone is really weak i still didnt break nothing but is because i started to be very carefull dealing with it like a little newborn, specially the plastic fan covers, while they was designed to fast open and close, cleaning and mantenaince, i really recommend people to not use it too much, it may break easily, also the window door case came with a bending causing a small gap in the bottom between door and front panel, not big deal but not cool.
> .


My H100i is configured as an intake on the top. I haven't noticed a speck of dust.


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> I find it hard to believe that someone with a $1000 processor, $400 mobo, $300 ram, and $1400 of gpu's would consider the Air 540 to be 'expensive'. This is not a high end case, the price and the build quality attest to that. It's the first case of this nature corsair has made so theirs bound to be problems, just like any other manufacturer. The short usb3 header problem is being handled by Corsair well, this forum has a lot of proof for that. Also the top fans are typically meant to be exhaust (heat rises, etc), so that would be why there are no filters.


Well expensive isnt a proper word, but there are better options perfomance and quality sake, as i said CM storm trooper is WWII russian tank compared to Air 540, you can even kick and punch or trow it and CM won't lay you down for the same price or even lower, Corsair in the other hand, you gotta be carefull just like with NZXT cases. And i hope Corsair Support result to be as good as people say, i already send a sms to tech support to know if they can gently send me a longest set or even just a extention for the USB 3.0 and i will good to go. Actually that was what ultimate make me choose Corsair, since i read CM sucks in tha matter. Plus i bougth rest from Corsair H100i and DDR3 work flawless, so i said, what the hell im goin with the case, need to show the inside tresures


----------



## strykerr1

You can get free extentions from corsair, and the lack of filters I guess could be an issue but I am old and blow it clean once a week. And I can attest to the plastic it is strong haha I promise I am good at breaking things on accident. I usually have a bad habit of snugging up things like I do at work.


----------



## ironhide138

Go.to.a hardware store, buy some screen (window, patio door etc), super glue and some magnets
. Custom case filters you can make fit anywhere , All for around 10$


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> Well expensive isnt a proper word, but there are better options perfomance and quality sake, as i said CM storm trooper is WWII russian tank compared to Air 540, you can even kick and punch or trow it and CM won't lay you down for the same price or even lower, Corsair in the other hand, you gotta be carefull just like with NZXT cases. And i hope Corsair Support result to be as good as people say, i already send a sms to tech support to know if they can gently send me a longest set or even just a extention for the USB 3.0 and i will good to go. Actually that was what ultimate make me choose Corsair, since i read CM sucks in tha matter. Plus i bougth rest from Corsair H100i and DDR3 work flawless, so i said, what the hell im goin with the case, need to show the inside tresures


Wait. The storm trooper costs nearly 30% more (normal pricing) than the 540 of course it will be more solid. But it is more solid? HELL NO. I tried one of them and they felt pretty flimsy compared to my mate's HAF X

And also the only case that this can be compared to is a Lian Li D600. Can you hide lots and lots of cables (and extensions) behind a storm trooper without worrying about being able to close the side panel? No. So your argument is invalid. CM is pretty good at CS as well actually, last few posts on the HAF club says everything


----------



## Qu1ckset

Updated


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Anyone here able to tell me why this has my core clock speed rated so low? If I turn off my OC in Precision X or Afterburner (tried it with both using same OC settings and got same results) then the bench detects it as 1150, which is the stock core clock speed. Does 3DMark have a problem detecting software based overclocks?

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/992612


----------



## Jawswing

Anyone in here got the Maximus Hero motherboard in this case?

I'm looking mostly for a black and white build, I was wanting to check out whether I could get away with that with that board, or if I might be better off with white/red.


----------



## jameyscott

I do! I have some pictures on here. It looks awesome.


----------



## Nastrodamous

forgot to ask before i got it, but where is the ideal place to mount a h80i


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nastrodamous*
> 
> forgot to ask before i got it, but where is the ideal place to mount a h80i


Most people mount it on the back of the case an an intake, and exhaust out the top of the case. or if you could mount it up top aswell as intake, and use the rear fan as exhaust.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nastrodamous*
> 
> forgot to ask before i got it, but where is the ideal place to mount a h80i


Top as exhaust, unless you plan on getting fancy and move around some fans. The rear is a 140mm fan and would require a spacer adapter to work with the 120mm h80i


----------



## strykerr1

You can fit a 120 on the rear it has the correct holes


----------



## feartheturtle

Aesthetics aside, what's the main difference between stock AF140L fans that come with the case and a retail AF 140? Are the stock fans noisier or inferior in terms of air flow? I'm not sure if I want to spend an extra $50+ buying new fans.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feartheturtle*
> 
> Aesthetics aside, what's the main difference between stock AF140L fans that come with the case and a retail AF 140? Are the stock fans noisier or inferior in terms of air flow? I'm not sure if I want to spend an extra $50+ buying new fans.


Yes they are inferior in terms of air flow, but they get the job done. Should you replace them? Depends if spending more is worth the (maybe slight, maybe vast) improvement. Assuming if you buy higher quality fans.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Yes they are inferior in terms of air flow, but they get the job done. Should you replace them? Depends if spending more is worth the (maybe slight, maybe vast) improvement. Assuming if you buy higher quality fans.


Where did you get this information that they are inferior in terms of airflow?


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Where did you get this information that they are inferior in terms of airflow?


I tried them for a minute to see how they were. (I think) I was one of the first people to get the case, so no one has said too much about the fans. And they worked, but my Noctuas, which I already had were much better when I put them in.

Also, others have said the same.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> I tried them for a minute to see how they were. (I think) I was one of the first people to get the case, so no one has said too much about the fans. And they worked, but my Noctuas, which I already had were much better when I put them in.
> 
> Also, others have said the same.


Ah, I see, He was asking for a comparison between a retail AF140 and an AF140L that comes in the case. The AF140's are 1.2 watts at 12V, while the AF140L's are 3.6W at 12V. I have no airflow or noise comparison tests, but I have a feeling the AF140L has superior CFM.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Ah, I see, He was asking for a comparison between a retail AF140 and an AF140L that comes in the case. The AF140's are 1.2 watts at 12V, while the AF140L's are 3.6W at 12V. I have no airflow or noise comparison tests, but I have a feeling the AF140L has superior CFM.


Oops, youre right and I misread... Ignore my posts please haha


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feartheturtle*
> 
> Aesthetics aside, what's the main difference between stock AF140L fans that come with the case and a retail AF 140? Are the stock fans noisier or inferior in terms of air flow? I'm not sure if I want to spend an extra $50+ buying new fans.


Inferior in build quality and airflow. Many of the AF140Ls come out making a grinding noise (bearing issue)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Ah, I see, He was asking for a comparison between a retail AF140 and an AF140L that comes in the case. The AF140's are 1.2 watts at 12V, while the AF140L's are 3.6W at 12V. I have no airflow or noise comparison tests, but I have a feeling the AF140L has superior CFM.


It's just that the AF140L are rated for peak current draw.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Many of the AF140Ls come out making a grinding noise (bearing issue)


indeed, 2/3 of my supplied fans were garbage. One of them sounded like the bearing shaft was made of sand paper. No maintenance possible on them either. Just junk.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> It's just that the AF140L are rated for peak current draw.


Just measured with Speedfan, the AF140L averages 100RPM more than the AF140 at 12 volts. Feels like slightly more airflow, but not ground breakingly more.


----------



## Nastrodamous

Sweet got my build done, gonna replace to stock fans now with 2 x Noctua P14, and then decide on which fans to put on my h80i.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nastrodamous*
> 
> Sweet got my build done, gonna replace to stock fans now with 2 x Noctua P14, and then decide on which fans to put on my h80i.


No no no. Go with NF-F12 for both front and radiator cause they have the best static pressure. They replace the NF-P12 NF-P14


----------



## xNutella

the only thing I miss about my old C70 is the build quality. other than that I prefer this case.


----------



## xNutella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> No no no. Go with NF-F12 for both front and radiator cause they have the best static pressure. They replace the NF-P12 NF-P14


3 120mm instead of 2 140mm you mean?. one more fan that sucks air in is better I guess, but I think he already bought the 140mm fans.


----------



## Nastrodamous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> No no no. Go with NF-F12 for both front and radiator cause they have the best static pressure. They replace the NF-P12 NF-P14


get 3 or 2?


----------



## johnnyman

today i bought some window screen and made it dust filters!!!u think its ok??


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nastrodamous*
> 
> get 3 or 2?


3 in front of the case. Try with L.N.A and Without the L.N.A. I think the fan is so quiet that without the adapter it should push more air and be fairly quiet


----------



## Nastrodamous

ordered 3 of the noctuas for the front intake will order, 2 more for the h80 exahust when i get some more cash


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nastrodamous*
> 
> ordered 3 of the noctuas for the front intake will order, 2 more for the h80 exahust when i get some more cash


I'm not running them cause I can't get them in South Africa but by the looks of it. The quality looks like it's out of this world. wish i could get them but for now I'm focused on upgrading my GPU. GTX570 TF3 SLi and sound card sitting between them is not cutting it for me and I'm desperate to upgrade but hte performance on new cards is nothing special to spend an absurd amount of money on.


----------



## ctalke

http://www.overclock.net/t/1434338/build-log-liquid-nightlight-getting-my-feet-wet

Currently have a setup In this case but the above build log will be what I am working on in the mean time and i freaking loveeee this case.
Going to be doing some custom things with Acrilyc sheeting soon to make this a bit more badass looking, just a matter of $$$ at this point.

Sooo pleasee add me to the list


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyman*
> 
> today i bought some window screen and made it dust filters!!!u think its ok??
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Looks good.







You will still have some dust going in through the top, but it will be minimal compared to original state.
There is always a kind of trade-off between airflow and dust free solution.
If you want to have it REALLY clean, just do this from time to time (at your own risk)







:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1093495/lightbox/post/20929656/id/1687844


----------



## johnnyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> Looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will still have some dust going in through the top, but it will be minimal compared to original state.
> There is always a kind of trade-off between airflow and dust free solution.
> If you want to have it REALLY clean, just do this from time to time (at your own risk)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1093495/lightbox/post/20929656/id/1687844


aahhaahahaha that was nice!!!







i was rdy to buy 5 of this

http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=282

but the matterial seems to be the same like the window screen i got!u think the holes are too big or no?


----------



## DampMonkey

Just so you know, frozencpu.com sells filtering material in large sections for you to cut as you need fit. Its actually designed for filtering too, unlike window screen...
http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g47/c223/s1706/list/p1/Fan_Accessories-Fan_Filters-Filter_Material-Page1.html


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Just so you know, frozencpu.com sells filtering material in large sections for you to cut as you need fit. Its actually designed for filtering too, unlike window screen...
> http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g47/c223/s1706/list/p1/Fan_Accessories-Fan_Filters-Filter_Material-Page1.html


Unfortunately they're not filters you should buy
Either metal mesh filters or silverstone filters or DemCiflex


----------



## Nivacs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Just so you know, frozencpu.com sells filtering material in large sections for you to cut as you need fit. Its actually designed for filtering too, unlike window screen...
> http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g47/c223/s1706/list/p1/Fan_Accessories-Fan_Filters-Filter_Material-Page1.html
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately they're not filters you should buy
> Either metal mesh filters or silverstone filters or DemCiflex
Click to expand...

I'm looking at the DEMCIflex filters now, Does anyone have the measurements on the intake for the power supply?


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Unfortunately they're not filters you should buy
> Either metal mesh filters or silverstone filters or DemCiflex


Do you have reasoning behind this? I can't see how 1mm gap window screen would be a better filter than a material designed for filtering air


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Do you have reasoning behind this? I can't see how 1mm gap window screen would be a better filter than a material designed for filtering air


I am saying the filters you absolutely shouldn't buy for long term use are anything other than metal mesh. (The really fine ones, they're hardly restrictive







)


----------



## johnnyman

so i leave it like this with window screen or do something else?


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyman*
> 
> so i leave it like this with window screen or do something else?


I would wait and see how effective the screen is before i spent more money. You dont have to have the best filter, you just need one that you find works for your needs. If you give it a few weeks and think there is more dust in the case than you want, then look for a better filter.


----------



## desmondwiera

Excuse me... Anyone have made the bottom cover (harddrive) from plexy or acrylic yet? Can i have the measurement ? Thank you in advance


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desmondwiera*
> 
> Excuse me... Anyone have made the bottom cover (harddrive) from plexy or acrylic yet? Can i have the measurement ? Thank you in advance


can you not measure it yourself......tape measure is pretty cheap...

EDIT: tho if you dont have the case i suppose you cant......sorry...


----------



## CyBorg807

New SLI bridge and high flow brackets for the Titans


----------



## johnnyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desmondwiera*
> 
> Excuse me... Anyone have made the bottom cover (harddrive) from plexy or acrylic yet? Can i have the measurement ? Thank you in advance


look here at the speqs,they say how many mm it is!

http://www.demcifilter.com/p0433/Corsair-Air-540-Bottom-Dust-Filter.aspx


----------



## renji1337

What would be the best CPU cooler for this case? A h100i? or a phanteks tcp14e or a SB-E extreme?


----------



## Jawswing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> What would be the best CPU cooler for this case? A h100i? or a phanteks tcp14e or a SB-E extreme?


I'd have thought the H100i would give better temperatures. I'm getting one, but I'm a little unsure on whether to set it up as an intake or out-take. Most likely intake, then getting reference graphic cards.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> What would be the best CPU cooler for this case? A h100i? or a phanteks tcp14e or a SB-E extreme?


Kraken x60, top exhaust

EDIT: I should mention the air 540 is very friendly with custom watercooling loops, and that would definitely be the "best" option


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> What would be the best CPU cooler for this case? A h100i? or a phanteks tcp14e or a SB-E extreme?


H220 or H320.


----------



## Jawswing

If you can get it, the H320 would give better temperatures. It'd have to be mounted in the front.
I'd have the Kraken X60 over the H220 though, every result I've seen the Kraken seems to win them all.

I'm going for the H100i though, because I'm wanting matching fans throughout, and unfortunately, Corsair don't offer SP140s. Although I may consider the H220, but I don't really like the idea of the modular design. I don't really trust myself with water, and if I did I'd just do a custom loop.


----------



## gdubc

Martins, the reviewer that matters most to me, puts Swiftech on top. Kraken is good, but if you want to expand or add aother rad. later then swiftech is the way to go. Not to mention the parts used are of higher quality.
What its worth, I have kraken x40 & swiftech h220.


----------



## DampMonkey

Any idea where the H220 and H320 can be bought in the US? I had trouble finding them, but I was initally going to recommend a front mount intake H320. While they would require more maintenance than a closed loop, these things are as close to a full custom loop as you can get, plus you can throw your GPU's into the mix if youd like.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Any idea where the H220 and H320 can be bought in the US? I had trouble finding them, but I was initally going to recommend a front mount intake H320. While they would require more maintenance than a closed loop, these things are as close to a full custom loop as you can get, plus you can throw your GPU's into the mix if youd like.


*Link*
I think h320 is on backorder though. But one could go with the h220 and add a rad for better performance.


----------



## Jawswing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Martins, the reviewer that matters most to me, puts Swiftech on top. Kraken is good, but if you want to expand or add aother rad. later then swiftech is the way to go. Not to mention the parts used are of higher quality.
> What its worth, I have kraken x40 & swiftech h220.


Whose Martins?

I just Googled Kraken X60 vs H220, and checked out the first few pages that had test results:
tweaktown
xbitlabs
anandtech

Other than Anandtetch, I'm not really familiar with the sites, but Xbitlabs and Anandtechs comparisons seem pretty comprehensive.
Xbitlabs seems to be the bettter one though as it lists the fans RPM, whereas Anandtechs just says silent or 30%.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawswing*
> 
> Whose Martins?
> 
> I just Googled Kraken X60 vs H220, and checked out the first few pages that had test results:
> tweaktown
> xbitlabs
> anandtech
> 
> Other than Anandtetch, I'm not really familiar with the sites, but Xbitlabs and Anandtechs comparisons seem pretty comprehensive.
> Xbitlabs seems to be the bettter one though as it lists the fans RPM, whereas Anandtechs just says silent or 30%.


http://martinsliquidlab.org/ <----the GO-TO for all your liquid cooling reference needs

The kraken x60 might cool better, but the swiftech leaves you with room to upgrade. So if you wanted to ever get your GPU cooled too, you can add a gpu block to the loop and another radiator if you feel like it because the Swiftech kit is modular.


----------



## selk22

Martinsliquidlab

I personally have the h220 and can say its TOP notch in terms of 220 closed loop solutions. The x60 is a 280mm radiator so I would expect to run slightly better temps.

The advantages of the h220 are the fact that it is extremely quite in comparison to the h100i. My friend has one and the noise comparison is very different. Also h220 does not need Push pull because of the low density fin design. It can also be expanded to run multi-rad and GPU solutions. Very neat









It has my 3930k at 4.6 with room to push further. The temps are very nice


----------



## gdubc

*http://martinsliquidlab.org/2013/01/27/swiftech-h220-prefilled-2x120mm-water-cooling-kit/*

This isn't a direct comparison but if you know how the h100i compares to the kraken/h110 you can draw your own conclusions. Basically at a low oc the swifetch would be about the same as those others but possibly at lower speeds. But if you go for a higher oc, then the quality of the swiftech pump and all copper rad will shine through.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> What would be the best CPU cooler for this case? A h100i? or a phanteks tcp14e or a SB-E extreme?


The Noctua NH-D14 is an amazing cooler. And I happen to be selling one for dirt cheap, if you're interested.


----------



## bungie240

Hi all, really like this case but wanted to know if it would be wise to have it laying down on my unit with the clear see through side facing down, so it acting as the bottom of the case. Would this be a problem?

Thanks


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bungie240*
> 
> Hi all, really like this case but wanted to know if it would be wise to have it laying down on my unit with the clear see through side facing down, so it acting as the bottom of the case. Would this be a problem?
> 
> Thanks


You would probably want to install feet on the window side door to keep the window from scratching on the surface, but other than that there would be no issue.


----------



## bungie240

Thanks, makes sense about the feet.


----------



## renji1337

I can get a h100i for 70$ so price wise I may get the h100i. I wanted air cooling but I think a big air cooler will block my 1st pci-e slot


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> I can get a h100i for 70$ so price wise I may get the h100i. I wanted air cooling but I think a big air cooler will block my 1st pci-e slot


I'd personally go with that. In all my builds, if I am not going all out I use AIO water coolers. I hate how bulky air cooling can be, and I like the neatness of the AIO coolers. Not to mention no issues with ram or blocking slots. My HTPC and home server builds will both get 120MM AIO units to keep them cool.


----------



## renji1337

Also what fans are good for the air 540?


----------



## Jawswing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Also what fans are good for the air 540?


If you're replacing the stock fans, you'd want 3x120 Static pressure fans on the front, one 140mm airflow on the back.
You'd probably be wanting static pressure fans on the top too, especially if you have a radiator up there.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Also what fans are good for the air 540?


DaveLT could probably give you the some good advice here. Probably just decide what you want to spend per fan and you will get some good suggestions.


----------



## strykerr1

I absolutely love the air flow. I finally got to sit down and bench my 780 lightning. And at 1320 clock and full load I can keep it at 57c. LOL all the fans and just a good layout does wonders sometimes.


----------



## macro6

air 540 or 750d cant decide....

leaning towards air 540 but those holes below the hdd cages is such an eyesore especially when theres no filter to cover it. I wish corsair found a way to add mounting holes for 2x120mm fans on the bottom where the 3.5 hdd sits. at least when we remove them, we can use the fans to cover it or at least add fan filters in their next revision.


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macro6*
> 
> air 540 or 750d cant decide....
> 
> leaning towards air 540 but those holes below the hdd cages is such an eyesore especially when theres no filter to cover it. I wish corsair found a way to add mounting holes for 2x120mm fans on the bottom where the 3.5 hdd sits. at least when we remove them, we can use the fans to cover it or at least add fan filters in their next revision.


you can ghetto rig 120mm fans down there, and mount HDDs in the back above the psu.


----------



## xNutella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawswing*
> 
> If you're replacing the stock fans, you'd want 3x120 Static pressure fans on the front, one 140mm airflow on the back.
> You'd probably be wanting static pressure fans on the top too, especially if you have a radiator up there.


why he needs "Static pressure" fans on the front instead of the airflow ones?.


----------



## xNutella

to be honest I don't find buying dust filters is necessary. if the majority put their cases on desks, then how is it possible to end up with a so dusty case?.


----------



## strykerr1

i dont use filters i just clean my pc anyways when i clean my desk lol. and a fan with better static pressure usually provides better airflow as a whole. actually both kinda come hand in hand CFM and static pressure. i think and i say think its better to use a fan with higher static pressure because no matter what you case in some way shape or form provides resistance. be it a filter or a gpu or cooling lines i mean anything really provides a certain amount of resistance.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> to be honest I don't find buying dust filters is necessary. if the majority put their cases on desks, then how is it possible to end up with a so dusty case?.


Dust travels through the air. Even if you have a PC on a desk, the intakes will be sucking dust as it drifts by.

I should mention that I partially agree with you on this though. My 540 is up on a desk and I don't run my intakes with a dust filter (mostly because they're only turned on while gaming), and dust isn't an issue at all. For my other pc which is a media server sitting on the carpet, I have to clean it's intake filter out every couple weeks and the inside has gotten pretty dusty as well (carbide 330R case).


----------



## CoolRanchDor1to

Joining the club and almost done. Took my old build apart and moved into this amazing case. Just waiting on USPS for some cables and I'm back in business.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Also what fans are good for the air 540?


Budget?
Noise concerns?

By the way guys, Delta AFB and San Ace 9G/9S blade design does reject dust.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> to be honest I don't find buying dust filters is necessary. if the majority put their cases on desks, then how is it possible to end up with a so dusty case?.


Dust don't exist on the floor, they exist in the air or else stand fans wouldn't be collecting dust
Actually, dust settles on the floor when no air is static
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> why he needs "Static pressure" fans on the front instead of the airflow ones?.


Filters. Meshes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strykerr1*
> 
> i dont use filters i just clean my pc anyways when i clean my desk lol. and a fan with better static pressure usually provides better airflow as a whole. actually both kinda come hand in hand CFM and static pressure. i think and i say think its better to use a fan with higher static pressure because no matter what you case in some way shape or form provides resistance. be it a filter or a gpu or cooling lines i mean anything really provides a certain amount of resistance.


Hell even honeycomb fan holes have resistance


----------



## xNutella

seems like you are ready for Steam OS in the living room. btw the brown TV unite looks great.


----------



## kingtink

My case has been getting dust everywhere. The short side of the h100i is getting dusty. From what I've read in this forum, I think this is unusual. This is normal right? I have all intake except for rear.



And onto another thing; what else can I do for aesthetics?



I got to tie the gpu wires together for a neat look. The led has yet to to be taped to the case. Considering an sli bridge by evga. Maybe get another 840 evo to match the other one in the bottom. Considering cutting the rear fan's rubber screws to a shorter length but I wonder how short I should cut it so that it still functions fully. If anyone reading got ideas on what I could do please do share.


----------



## xNutella

I would get black cable ties and tie those PCI-E cables.


----------



## theKab

I've been looking into CPU coolers and have mostly decided on Phanteks PH-TC14PE(silver/white). Just wondering if it fits in this case? I did measure and it seems to be just about enough space, but I don't really trust my measurements. It was between the Noctua NH-D14 and the PH-TC14PE, but the latter beat the Noctua in both price and it seems to perform slightly(almost nothing) better in most of the tests I've seen on a 3770K which is the processor I have. For additional info I have an Asus P8Z77-V mobo and Kingston HyperX 10th anniversary RAM.

Anyone have any experience with it(PH-TC14PE)? Does it fit, is it good enough for moderate overclocks(reviews seem to think so)? Also I can get it with two more SickleFlow(for the bottom so my tempest evo can have its fans back and I can sell it), two 3pin Y-splitters and shipping for about 100 USD(but in Norway, for 599 norwegian crowns) which seems to be a bargain. What do you guys think?


----------



## bungie240

Hi, thinking of having the case laying down on my unit in the living room, would it look out of place next to home av equipment? Just don't know if i should go for this or grandia gd08, love the space in this case with the combined airflow....Any pics of the unit on its side along other av equipment would be great to see. ...Thanks


----------



## kingtink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bungie240*
> 
> Hi, thinking of having the case laying down on my unit in the living room, would it look out of place next to home av equipment? Just don't know if i should go for this or grandia gd08, love the space in this case with the combined airflow....Any pics of the unit on its side along other av equipment would be great to see. ...Thanks


I have a pioneer receiver nearby on another stand but my case is on my desk in the upright position. i dont think it would look out of place if you are good with decorating. the case would be the one object with a window panel so having all the right things in place may be tough. show us your area where you want to set up


----------



## johnnyman

hi guys!!today i received mine bitfenix hydra pro fan controller.i put the fans on it but i have a problem.when i change the fan speed in the middle with fan controller fans made a weird sound coming from the motor of the fan.i tried many fans but the results are the same.if i run them at full or slower speed is fine no motor sound..why is that happening?


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> I've been looking into CPU coolers and have mostly decided on Phanteks PH-TC14PE(silver/white). Just wondering if it fits in this case? I did measure and it seems to be just about enough space, but I don't really trust my measurements. It was between the Noctua NH-D14 and the PH-TC14PE, but the latter beat the Noctua in both price and it seems to perform slightly(almost nothing) better in most of the tests I've seen on a 3770K which is the processor I have. For additional info I have an Asus P8Z77-V mobo and Kingston HyperX 10th anniversary RAM.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with it(PH-TC14PE)? Does it fit, is it good enough for moderate overclocks(reviews seem to think so)? Also I can get it with two more SickleFlow(for the bottom so my tempest evo can have its fans back and I can sell it), two 3pin Y-splitters and shipping for about 100 USD(but in Norway, for 599 norwegian crowns) which seems to be a bargain. What do you guys think?


If you know for sure it's not as tall as the NH-D14, then I know for sure that it'll fit.


----------



## ctalke

My build, Looking at useing Acrylic sheet and bending it to cover the HDD area and drill some air holes depending if it affects the HDD temperatures.


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> If you know for sure it's not as tall as the NH-D14, then I know for sure that it'll fit.


What I'm worried about now isn't if it will fit in the case(out towards the window, I'm pretty sure it will since I posted last). Now it's about RAM clearing(got kingston hyperx 10th anniversary modules, measured at 30mm(total) from the bottom of the RAM slots. And if it will stay clear of my GPU. But I found some measurements, they seem to be 140mm in the z-axis(case mounted how it's supposed to) and clearance from the middle of my CPU cooler to the CPU is about 90mm(140mm / 2 = 70mm) so I should have about 20mm clearing there. But again, there is the memory clearance which is bothering me now.

Edit: The Phanteks is actually 11mm taller than the NH-D14. But the case is still 200mm deep(from mobo tray to window) so it should fit that way.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingtink*
> 
> My case has been getting dust everywhere. The short side of the h100i is getting dusty. From what I've read in this forum, I think this is unusual. This is normal right? I have all intake except for rear.
> 
> *And onto another thing; what else can I do for aesthetics?*
> 
> I got to tie the gpu wires together for a neat look. The led has yet to to be taped to the case. Considering an sli bridge by evga. Maybe get another 840 evo to match the other one in the bottom. Considering cutting the rear fan's rubber screws to a shorter length but I wonder how short I should cut it so that it still functions fully. If anyone reading got ideas on what I could do please do share.


I would look for a better way to route the cable for your rear exhaust fan. Maybe even try a different fan header on the mobo because the location of your SYS_FAN1 header is always going to pose problems for cable management. It looks like SYS_FAN5 is an open header if your cable is long enough to reach it by running it behind the mobo tray. If it's too short, there are extensions you can buy for fan cables. I try to avoid having visible cables running across the top of the mobo like that one is doing though. I hope you never need that 6 pin power adapter on the mobo above your PCIe slots. That would be a cable management nightmare. I'm pretty sure you would only need that if you went with a triple or quad SLI solution though.

You could also get some tie straps and strap the Corsair Link cable from your water block to the flat wires that power the fans on your radiator. This would eliminate some of the visible cabling so that there is only one group of strapped wires running across the top of the mobo here instead of two. Looks like you have some cables pulled across the top of your HDDs as well. Try to work the slack back into the area behind the mobo tray where possible.

If you need anchors to strap cables to for cable management you can go to Lowes or Home Depot and buy something like these.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_292685-1781-45-1MBUVL_0__?productId=3128405&Ntt=zip+ties&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNtt%3Dzip%2Bties&facetInfo=

They're very cheap, come in a couple of sizes and colors, and already have some really strong adhesive pads on the back. Be warned though, once placed they are very difficult to remove, but they can be removed and the residue left behind can be easily removed by rubbing it with your finger or thumb a little bit. There are some other options that I've seen others use for creating tie-off points that are less visible than these.

When you need to run a cable down the side of your motherboard tray and you can't run it behind the tray, these anchors are quite useful because they allow you to pull the cable in a tight, straight line and run it parallel to the side of your mobo. If you get it in close to the edge of the mobo, most people will never even notice it's there until they look closely.

I would try to do something about those rubber mounts you used for the rear exhaust fan. I've never used them so I'm not sure if you can trim the excess off or not though.


----------



## sandboarder08

http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/cases_cooling/win_time_to_live_customs_borg_cube/1


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/cases_cooling/win_time_to_live_customs_borg_cube/1


Wow, that looks great! The possibilites for a themed interior to go with that exterior design would be awesome:thumb:


----------



## xNutella

saw that earlier today. it doesn't look bad, but at the same time it didn't make smile.


----------



## ironhide138

The paint job on that thing is insane. Not exactly my style (not into flashy cases), but all those straight lines.... and they line up so well on the side panels.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> The paint job on that thing is insane. Not exactly my style (not into flashy cases), but all those straight lines.... and they line up so well on the side panels.


Just a guess, but I think that is decals, and not paint. I see a few places that would have been "fixed" if it was paint when you get in close.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I would look for a better way to route the cable for your rear exhaust fan. Maybe even try a different fan header on the mobo because the location of your SYS_FAN1 header is always going to pose problems for cable management. It looks like SYS_FAN5 is an open header if your cable is long enough to reach it by running it behind the mobo tray. If it's too short, there are extensions you can buy for fan cables. I try to avoid having visible cables running across the top of the mobo like that one is doing though. I hope you never need that 6 pin power adapter on the mobo above your PCIe slots. That would be a cable management nightmare. I'm pretty sure you would only need that if you went with a triple or quad SLI solution though.
> 
> You could also get some tie straps and strap the Corsair Link cable from your water block to the flat wires that power the fans on your radiator. This would eliminate some of the visible cabling so that there is only one group of strapped wires running across the top of the mobo here instead of two. Looks like you have some cables pulled across the top of your HDDs as well. Try to work the slack back into the area behind the mobo tray where possible.
> 
> If you need anchors to strap cables to for cable management you can go to Lowes or Home Depot and buy something like these.
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_292685-1781-45-1MBUVL_0__?productId=3128405&Ntt=zip+ties&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNtt%3Dzip%2Bties&facetInfo=
> 
> They're very cheap, come in a couple of sizes and colors, and already have some really strong adhesive pads on the back. Be warned though, once placed they are very difficult to remove, but they can be removed and the residue left behind can be easily removed by rubbing it with your finger or thumb a little bit. There are some other options that I've seen others use for creating tie-off points that are less visible than these.
> 
> When you need to run a cable down the side of your motherboard tray and you can't run it behind the tray, these anchors are quite useful because they allow you to pull the cable in a tight, straight line and run it parallel to the side of your mobo. If you get it in close to the edge of the mobo, most people will never even notice it's there until they look closely.
> 
> I would try to do something about those rubber mounts you used for the rear exhaust fan. I've never used them so I'm not sure if you can trim the excess off or not though.


for the rear exhaust fan I use this
http://www.amazon.com/Bitfenix-3-Pin-Cable-Splitter-BFA-MSC-3F33F60RK-RP/dp/B006VK92FW

BEFORE:

AFTER:


----------



## ironhide138

..... All I get from those pictures are that with the fan splitter your LEDS turns on and gains an HDD...


----------



## theilya

argh lol im too lazy to open the back of the case "(

I connected the splitter into the CPU fan header, routed it to the rear compartment and connected 2 front and 1 rear fans to it.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> for the rear exhaust fan I use this
> http://www.amazon.com/Bitfenix-3-Pin-Cable-Splitter-BFA-MSC-3F33F60RK-RP/dp/B006VK92FW
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> BEFORE:
> 
> AFTER:


I'll never understand why they put that fan header and extra psu where they do on these extended length boards. They know that enthusiasts are the people buying the boards and they know how much we value cable management. You'd think they would try to locate those headers in places were you can easily route the cables.

Nice job with the splitter though to avoid needing that header for your exhaust. It makes a big difference in the cabling. I may have to order one or two of those splitters now just so I can have the red sleeving on the part of the cable that is visible. My fans are the only cables left in my case that are individually sleeved in red.


----------



## kingtink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> for the rear exhaust fan I use this
> http://www.amazon.com/Bitfenix-3-Pin-Cable-Splitter-BFA-MSC-3F33F60RK-RP/dp/B006VK92FW


Thanks for the tip. I like how your cable splitter magically adds a drive and led lol. With the cable splitter I will strongly consider getting an atx 12v and atx 12v 2v4 matching sleeve as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> You could also get some tie straps and strap the Corsair Link cable from your water block to the flat wires that power the fans on your radiator. This would eliminate some of the visible cabling so that there is only one group of strapped wires running across the top of the mobo here instead of two. Looks like you have some cables pulled across the top of your HDDs as well. Try to work the slack back into the area behind the mobo tray where possible.


Thanks for the tips as well. I'm considering doing what theilya did with his corsair link cable and have it run between his atx wires. And I'm not sure I understand what you tried to suggest because that link cable or the fan wires would have to meet up and then run straight up and into the back but these wires have a short length. I ll try running the fan wires to where the link cable is and have it run together maybe. Dont think it ll work but i ll try it when I have the sleeves.

As for the rear fan rubber screws I think I ll just replace them with something shorter like real screws. Looks like four tentacles/hentai penises in my case. Or I could get a school girl figurine and stick it in. on top of the gpu. Tied to the h100i water cables.


----------



## stock

Not read the thread as I'm only just thinking about getting this case...but one thing that strikes me is the lack of filters. Have Corsair made any for retro fitment or could anyone from the club detail what they've done to overcome this obvious oversight from the employee on filter detail

Ta muchly


----------



## kingtink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stock*
> 
> Not read the thread as I'm only just thinking about getting this case...but one thing that strikes me is the lack of filters. Have Corsair made any for retro fitment or could anyone from the club detail what they've done to overcome this obvious oversight from the employee on filter detail
> 
> Ta muchly


You could read this forum by doing a search within the thread for filter and have gotten the answers.

Some people are ignoring the oversight, some are buying http://www.demcifilter.com/c198/Air-540.aspx and some are creating their own solutions with whatever they can get their hands on.

I have a dust problem but I can't figure out what is causing all this dust to float around. Maybe too much intake. I don't think having missing filters from the oversight is the problem.


----------



## Jawswing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stock*
> 
> Not read the thread as I'm only just thinking about getting this case...but one thing that strikes me is the lack of filters. Have Corsair made any for retro fitment or could anyone from the club detail what they've done to overcome this obvious oversight from the employee on filter detail
> 
> Ta muchly


I wouldn't say it's much of an oversight. The back of the case doesn't need one, as this will 90% of the time be an exhaust, the same applies to the top of the case (probably about 80% though). I can't see the PSU holes being much of a problem, although as an intake, I guess it wouldn't have hurt much to include one there.

Most people seem to just be buying DIY mesh and cutting it to size. I think there are fan filter kits you can buy online that stick to it magnetically. They're just generic though, not cut to Air 540 size.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingtink*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip. I like how your cable splitter magically adds a drive and led lol. With the cable splitter I will strongly consider getting an atx 12v and atx 12v 2v4 matching sleeve as well.
> Thanks for the tips as well. I'm considering doing what theilya did with his corsair link cable and have it run between his atx wires
> 
> 
> . And I'm not sure I understand what you tried to suggest because that link cable or the fan wires would have to meet up and then run straight up and into the back but these wires have a short length. I ll try running the fan wires to where the link cable is and have it run together maybe. Dont think it ll work but i ll try it when I have the sleeves.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> As for the rear fan rubber screws I think I ll just replace them with something shorter like real screws. Looks like four tentacles/hentai penises in my case. Or I could get a school girl figurine and stick it in. on top of the gpu. Tied to the h100i water cables.


Glad to help! Just to clear up confusion, here's a picture of what I meant. It's probably not the best solution for you because the shroud on my Sabretooth makes it almost necessary for me. Without the shroud, the best route is straight up like you have them.



Try different things with cable management. It really comes down to what you want. I know I've taken my cables out and run them over again in different ways many times. It's a like my car though, I just can't stop tinkering with it! lol


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawswing*
> 
> I wouldn't say it's much of an oversight. The back of the case doesn't need one, as this will 90% of the time be an exhaust, the same applies to the top of the case (probably about 80% though). I can't see the PSU holes being much of a problem, although as an intake, I guess it wouldn't have hurt much to include one there.
> 
> Most people seem to just be buying DIY mesh and cutting it to size. I think there are fan filter kits you can buy online that stick to it magnetically. They're just generic though, not cut to Air 540 size.


Demciflex makes a filter kit for this. I really don't understand people's issues with the filters. You bought a 140 buck case. Stop complaining. It's a great case with a lot of options, people need to understand this is a niche market product. If you want tons of filters and tons of HDD space, get a tower case.... Or at least have some ingenuity. I don't mean to sound harsh, I'm just tired of people bagging on this case because it "only" has two HDD bays and "needs moar filters"


----------



## Jawswing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Demciflex makes a filter kit for this. I really don't understand people's issues with the filters. You bought a 140 buck case. Stop complaining. It's a great case with a lot of options, people need to understand this is a niche market product. If you want tons of filters and tons of HDD space, get a tower case.... Or at least have some ingenuity. I don't mean to sound harsh, I'm just tired of people bagging on this case because it "only" has two HDD bays and "needs moar filters"


Agreed, apart from maybe the HDD bays.
Well, not necessary HDD bays, but a lot more could have been done with the other side. Wasting so much space back there.
Regardless of that though, it's still a brilliant case.


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Everyone!
Just ordered my Corsair A540 today, I hope to transplant my current system this weekend. (Current case Fractal R4, see sig rig)

Any insight, tips, tricks, mods would be very welcome!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawswing*
> 
> Agreed, apart from maybe the HDD bays.
> Well, not necessary HDD bays, but a lot more could have been done with the other side. Wasting so much space back there.
> Regardless of that though, it's still a brilliant case.


There could be a lot of improvements on this case, but they still want it to be at a competitive price point. I personally want to see a better version of this case made out of full aluminum with more options, at more cost (Of course). I love this case to death and so glad I swooped it up, even though there could be improvements. Simple things like not using the SSD cage and mounting drives there has worked for many people. I personally will be using sata extension cables or something else with external drive bays because I need to run a raid 0 setup for recording. 720P at 60fps makes like 40GB for a measly six minute video....


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> There could be a lot of improvements on this case, but they still want it to be at a competitive price point. I personally want to see a better version of this case made out of full aluminum with more options, at more cost (Of course). I love this case to death and so glad I swooped it up, even though there could be improvements. Simple things like not using the SSD cage and mounting drives there has worked for many people. I personally will be using sata extension cables or something else with external drive bays because I need to run a raid 0 setup for recording. 720P at 60fps makes like 40GB for a measly six minute video....


I highly recommend a NAS device for data storage.

I also have a free account with DynDNS that keeps my dynamic IP address registered to a domain so I can remotely access my home network from anywhere I have an internet connection. Any movie or song I've ever stored can be streamed online.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I highly recommend a NAS device for data storage.
> 
> I also have a free account with DynDNS that keeps my dynamic IP address registered to a domain so I can remotely access my home network from anywhere I have an internet connection. Any movie or song I've ever stored can be streamed online.


How quick is it though? I'll be writing stuff pretty fast because I plan on running 1080P at 60FPS raw, no compression. I have a 3TB Seagate External that I have connected to my router to easily move files across all of my devices and have my music library on it.

Edit: I'm also considering just adding another ssd that can be my write drive and then transfering over to a large hdd for storage of the files. A little more cumbersome to deal with because I'd have to transfer files often... hmm.







decisions decisions.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> How quick is it though? I'll be writing stuff pretty fast because I plan on running 1080P at 60FPS raw, no compression. I have a 3TB Seagate External that I have connected to my router to easily move files across all of my devices and have my music library on it.
> 
> Edit: I'm also considering just adding another ssd that can be my write drive and then transfering over to a large hdd for storage of the files. A little more cumbersome to deal with because I'd have to transfer files often... hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decisions decisions.


Raid 0 SSD's. problem solved!

Fun Fact: When hardware review sites do FCAT analysis of games, they have to have an extremly accurate representation of the FPS output of whatever GPUs their testing, and they nearly max out RAID 0 ssd setups recording the raw outputs of the tests they run


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Raid 0 SSD's. problem solved!
> 
> Fun Fact: When hardware review sites do FCAT analysis of games, they have to have an extremly accurate representation of the FPS output of whatever GPUs their testing, and they nearly max out RAID 0 ssd setups recording the raw outputs of the tests they run


Except for the cost factor and mtbf and storage issue....







I'm not looking to spend over 1k on 2 1tb evos.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Except for the cost factor and mtbf and storage issue....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not looking to spend over 1k on 2 1tb evos.


You could get 2 250's for 500gb raid 0, then a big hdd for storage


----------



## beele

Hey guys A few days ago I finished my build with the corsair carbide air 540 codenamed: Project Poseidon =D





You can check more photo's and the full article about it on mywebsite

So what do you guys think. It's my first watercooling build.


----------



## kingtink

I like the color palette. Most people go for vibrancy but the muted tones feel nicely understated.Then theres that one red wire at the top lol. The entire thing looks awesome.


----------



## beele

Thx!
That red wire on the top completely escaped me, I'll be looking to replace that =D


----------



## kingtink

Did you get cable sleeves to match your wall or did you paint your wall after or what happened? It looks like a lime green, any specific name to the coat of paint?


----------



## beele

The wall was painted like that a long time ago. I don't know what it's called anymore. It a soft sort of green.


----------



## Sujeto 1

Anyone of you guys have recieved the Long Front Panel cables? Mine came with the short cables, it's annoying as hell, gotta dismount everything to be prepared when Corsair decide to send the replacement.

This is the guitly



Srsly why didnt they just test it and saw cables were to short, i know they likely fixed it already but not cool for us recieving the old version.

Now i have to remain with my cases dissmounted, gotta use my laptop meanwhile.



In the other hand, do you guys know how to dissmount this piece



Manual says i have to push down this part but it is stuck or too hard to push, dont want to force it.



Whats the point of that cage, who is goin to load 5 SSD anyway¿?


----------



## DarthBaggins

I'd just keep working at the drive bay, and really its an optional space so you can hide your ssd to keep the front half clean and simple. I know I have 2ssd's and 1 hdd (about to mount in one more) the only reason for my 2 ssd's is due to running multiple OS's (Win 7 Pro & Win 8 Pro)

love the multi gpu under water look in this case and live the flat/satin black lines


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> How quick is it though? I'll be writing stuff pretty fast because I plan on running 1080P at 60FPS raw, no compression. I have a 3TB Seagate External that I have connected to my router to easily move files across all of my devices and have my music library on it.
> 
> Edit: I'm also considering just adding another ssd that can be my write drive and then transfering over to a large hdd for storage of the files. A little more cumbersome to deal with because I'd have to transfer files often... hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decisions decisions.


For what you're wanting to store, I'm afraid I'm not able to give much feedback on how it would perform because I've never needed that large of a data pipe for anything I've used my network storage to accomplish.

My setup is only limited by my network's available bandwidth though. For online streaming though my ISP or the internet connection I'm using to remotely access my data would be the limiting factor. I had some issues with streaming data online when I first set everything up, but that was because Time Warner decided I was using too much bandwidth and throttled my internet connection to less than 3MB/s. I switched ISPs to my local Bell company though and they gave me a 30MB/s fiber connection with their Fioptics service and I haven't had any problem streaming since, but I've never tried to stream 1080p videos. I might have to give that a try and see how it goes if I can come up with the necessary equipment to test it properly.

I should probably point out that my setup isn't really a NAS though. It's actually a small SAN that I use to manage a small virtual environment.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> In the other hand, do you guys know how to dissmount this piece
> 
> 
> 
> Manual says i have to push down this part but it is stuck or too hard to push, dont want to force it.
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the point of that cage, who is goin to load 5 SSD anyway¿?


I just gave it a good yank it and came right out. Whats the point of that cage anyway, right?


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> I just gave it a good yank it and came right out. Whats the point of that cage anyway, right?


Still trying, i dont want to apply my hulk force, Should i take out the PSU ?


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> Still trying, i dont want to apply my hulk force, Should i take out the PSU ?


Did you try pulling up on that little part instead of pushing down? I don't remember what i did exactly but try giving it a good wiggle while pulling

You shouldn't need to take out the psu


----------



## Nivacs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> Still trying, i dont want to apply my hulk force, Should i take out the PSU ?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try pulling up on that little part instead of pushing down? I don't remember what i did exactly but try giving it a good wiggle while pulling
> 
> You shouldn't need to take out the psu
Click to expand...

Push down on the black tab on the top then lift the entire assembly up


----------



## CoolRanchDor1to

All done.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

I finally got around to taking some updated pictures of my build.

Since the last pics were posted I've replaced the memory and all the case fans. Added an NZXT Hue, installed the backplate on my 770 Classy and replaced the psu cables with the red individually sleeved cables. Oh, and I threw some Lego Star Wars minifigs into the case because I could.









I also painted the steel mesh on the case. BTW: if you choose to take apart an NZXT Hue to paint the metal mesh panel to match your case, be mindful about how you take it apart. It only goes back together one way, and there are no marks that really help you identify what goes where if you get the pieces mixed up. I must have reassembled it 3 or 4 times before I finally got it back together the right way. It's not difficult, it's just annoying.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I finally got around to taking some updated pictures of my build.
> 
> Since the last pics were posted I've replaced the memory and all the case fans. Added an NZXT Hue, installed the backplate on my 770 Classy and replaced the psu cables with the red individually sleeved cables. Oh, and I threw some Lego Star Wars minifigs into the case because I could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also painted the steel mesh on the case. BTW: if you choose to take apart an NZXT Hue to paint the metal mesh panel to match your case, be mindful about how you take it apart. It only goes back together one way, and there are no marks that really help you identify what goes where if you get the pieces mixed up. I must have reassembled it 3 or 4 times before I finally got it back together the right way. It's not difficult, it's just annoying.


*mmm block airflow you must*


----------



## Nastrodamous

hey what do you guys recommended doing with the hdds to stop the vibrations. these hdd cages leave alot to be desired


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nastrodamous*
> 
> hey what do you guys recommended doing with the hdds to stop the vibrations. these hdd cages leave alot to be desired


I used some foam strips I bought at Walmart. Worked like a charm.


----------



## Nastrodamous

where did you put the strips? on the cage or did you just mount the harddrive oncthe foam


----------



## jameyscott

I put the foam on the hdd plastic holder in the bottom and a small piece on the sata side of hdd.


----------



## johnnyman

can u post a picture my friend?


----------



## jameyscott

Sure, I get off work in 4 hours though. So it'll have to wait.


----------



## strykerr1

Nice case! Lol love the Legos lol I think touches like that give a case personality and not the same build over and over. Take a few with the hue on i am thinking about buying one I just need more pics!

On a side note has anyone here seen or run regular leds and then a black light on top of it? I wanna try to keep the red and make things that are up reactive light up.

I


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nastrodamous*
> 
> where did you put the strips? on the cage or did you just mount the harddrive oncthe foam


----------



## CoolRanchDor1to

I noticed something strange today after finishing the build. In my set up I had put my HDD in one of the hot swap trays and my SSD in the other. Both connected to the mobo with the sata cords for the bays, obviously. Things get weird though because only one drive would show in my bios at a time. I'd turn the system off, unplug one, reboot and it would show but never two at the same time. This build is only a new case upgrade and I'm using all the same components from when they were in my my old case. I found a fix by removing my SSD and putting it in one of the cages above the PSU and connect it with a sata 6 cord as I had done in my previous build. Curious as to why this would have happened though. The only thing missing from this build is that I have omitted my optical drive since I never use it.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Sounds like one of the hot swap bays might be faulty?


----------



## CoolRanchDor1to

Could be except when I unplug one from the mobo the other shows and vice versa. All while not removing either from their tray. Bizarre.


----------



## johnnyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*


the first photo is one the side of the cage?also i see u have foam tape on top too?


----------



## jameyscott

First picture was of the sata connection side. The other is the foam on the hdd hotswap plastic piece.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolRanchDor1to*
> 
> I noticed something strange today after finishing the build. In my set up I had put my HDD in one of the hot swap trays and my SSD in the other. Both connected to the mobo with the sata cords for the bays, obviously. Things get weird though because only one drive would show in my bios at a time. I'd turn the system off, unplug one, reboot and it would show but never two at the same time. This build is only a new case upgrade and I'm using all the same components from when they were in my my old case. I found a fix by removing my SSD and putting it in one of the cages above the PSU and connect it with a sata 6 cord as I had done in my previous build. Curious as to why this would have happened though. The only thing missing from this build is that I have omitted my optical drive since I never use it.


Are you certain you have the drive that contains your C:\ drive and boot partition on the same SATA port it was plugged into in your old case?

When I migrated my build into the Air 540 I managed to get mine swapped somehow and the system would only recognize my SSD and boot into windows when I had it plugged into the same SATA port it was using before.

Pull both of the hot swap drive bays out of the case and swap them. That might fix your problem if you got them mixed up in the move.

I can't think of much else that would cause the behavior you are describing.


----------



## pcfoo

For the long promised Sketchup Model of mine...


----------



## DiceAir

So i decided to get the H100i. running non reference cards (twin frozr III). should I have it as intake or exhaust. BTW I will have the stock fans on top.


----------



## CoolRanchDor1to

Quote:
That's what I was most curious about is wether or not they would gave to go into the same ports as before. When I tore it down I thought to myself "I wonder if..." Haha. Well the way I have it now with the SSD in the back cage is working just fine so I'm going to leave it that way and not chance it any more. It's a pain to move the case from where I have it to a table to operate on. But it's good to know what is most likely the problem. Now this raises another question, is it possible to sort of _reset_ the ports to a factory state?


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcfoo*
> 
> For the long promised Sketchup Model of mine...


I've replied in other threads and mentioned this in my own build log thread but it deserves highlighting again.

Superb work and superb service to current owners planning mods or future owners wanting to see if their parts will fit. Thank you for all the countless hours you spent on this pcFoo and thank you so much for sharing it with us.

Incredible work mate!!


----------



## ironhide138

as someone whos on their phone, and wont have access to their PC until sunday, can someone post pics/screen grabs of Pcfoos model??


----------



## theilya

anyone have any luck selling their stock 140 fans?


----------



## sipchen

Hi all, I had this case for about a month and absolutely love it. Would like to get added to the owner list. Nothing too crazy on my build though. Thinking of working on custom cable sleeving something in the next few month and WC next year.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> So i decided to get the H100i. running non reference cards (twin frozr III). should I have it as intake or exhaust. BTW I will have the stock fans on top.


I'm not entirely sure if by stock fans you mean the 140mm fans that come with the case, or the 120mm fans that come with the H100i, but I'll explain for either case how I would decide this.

If you have the stock 140mm fans that come with the Air 540 in the top of the case as exhaust, then I would think using the H100i as an intake would be preferred.

If you are keeping the 140mm fans in the front of the case and plan to put the H100i and it's fans in the top of the case, then it could be either intake or exhaust. As intake it will cool the CPU better, but collect more dust. As exhaust it would collect less dust (in theory; this is only really true if you are taking all the necessary steps to avoid dust getting inside the case to begin with such as positive air balance and use of good quality dust filters).

On a side note, I notice you indicated that you are using multiple gpus. If you are, I would be curious to see if mounting the radiator on the front panel of the Air 540 has a significant impact on how much cool air reaches the video cards. In a single gpu setup I doubt it would matter that much, but dual gpus that are air cooled are already competing with each other for cool air, and if your primary intake on the front of the case is pushing air through your radiator first, then your gpus end up getting the warm air from your radiator as their primary source of fresh cool air, which I imagine might cause them to run a good bit warmer than they would if the radiator were used in the top of the case.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I'm not entirely sure if by stock fans you mean the 140mm fans that come with the case, or the 120mm fans that come with the H100i, but I'll explain for either case how I would decide this.
> 
> If you have the stock 140mm fans that come with the Air 540 in the top of the case as exhaust, then I would think using the H100i as an intake would be preferred.
> 
> If you are keeping the 140mm fans in the front of the case and plan to put the H100i and it's fans in the top of the case, then it could be either intake or exhaust. As intake it will cool the CPU better, but collect more dust. As exhaust it would collect less dust (in theory; this is only really true if you are taking all the necessary steps to avoid dust getting inside the case to begin with such as positive air balance and use of good quality dust filters).
> 
> On a side note, I notice you indicated that you are using multiple gpus. If you are, I would be curious to see if mounting the radiator on the front panel of the Air 540 has a significant impact on how much cool air reaches the video cards. In a single gpu setup I doubt it would matter that much, but dual gpus that are air cooled are already competing with each other for cool air, and if your primary intake on the front of the case is pushing air through your radiator first, then your gpus end up getting the warm air from your radiator as their primary source of fresh cool air, which I imagine might cause them to run a good bit warmer than they would if the radiator were used in the top of the case.


I meant about using the stock fans that came with H100i. I was just thinking maybe I should have it as exhaust as there is no dust filter at the top


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> I meant about using the stock fans that came with H100i. I was just thinking maybe I should have it as exhaust as there is no dust filter at the top


I use mine as exhaust for that very reason, but I'm using push/pull with 4 SP120 fans. There's no reason you can't use it as exhaust with just the two stock fans though, but your cpu temps will be higher than if you used it as an intake.

Try it as exhaust first and see if your CPU temps are acceptable. If you think they're higher than they should be, you can always flip the fans over as intakes and add some filters.

Demciflex sells custom filters that can fit any opening on the Air 540 if you end up needing to use the H100i as an intake.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I use mine as exhaust for that very reason, but I'm using push/pull with 4 SP120 fans. There's no reason you can't use it as exhaust with just the two stock fans though, but your cpu temps will be higher than if you used it as an intake.
> 
> Try it as exhaust first and see if your CPU temps are acceptable. If you think they're higher than they should be, you can always flip the fans over as intakes and add some filters.
> 
> Demciflex sells custom filters that can fit any opening on the Air 540 if you end up needing to use the H100i as an intake.


I can always grab some more cougar vortex fans I have at the office. Lol they have some spare there as it's so cheap. will it be good if I add 2 of them and leave the stock sp120L at the top?

But I will first try with just pull


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> anyone have any luck selling their stock 140 fans?


I can't imagine too many people wanting to buy them.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> I can't imagine too many people wanting to buy them.


I wouldn't even pay shipping for these crap fans. XD


----------



## theilya

Why crap?
What's wrong with stock fans? I just replaced the rear exhaust with af140 and it's not that different.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> I can always grab some more cougar vortex fans I have at the office. Lol they have some spare there as it's so cheap. will it be good if I add 2 of them and leave the stock sp120L at the top?
> 
> But I will first try with just pull


I'm not sure how well the Cougar fans perform with radiators. I seem to recall they were one of the fans that the static pressure rating wasn't quite what the manufacturer was reporting, but please don't take my word for that because I really don't know anything about those fans.

If you do end up using 2 more fans to do a push/pull setup, then you will want to use the stock fans in push/pull on half the rad, then the Cougar fans as push/pull on the other half.

I'll borrow a diagram I remember someone else used about dozen pages back in regard to this question.

Assume fans 1 and 2 are the stock fans and fans 3 and 4 are the Cougar fans. Orient them as such...

1 3
[ radiator ]
2 4

The reason you would do this is because the two different fans have different min/max rpm values. If a 2000+ rpm fan is blowing air into a 1500 rpm fan, it can cause buffeting on the slower fan that shortens the lifespan of it's bearing considerably.

I think you'll be fine with just the stock fans though. I was using my H100i for a few weeks with only 2 of my SP120s installed because my old case didn't have enough room for a push/pull without a bit of dremel-work. Once I cut out the piece that was in the way and added the other 2 fans, I think my temps only dropped by a fraction of a degree. The big difference the push/pull made was in the noise generated by the fans because I could run them at 700-800 rpm instead of 1100-1200 rpm.


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> as someone whos on their phone, and wont have access to their PC until sunday, can someone post pics/screen grabs of Pcfoos model??


Vray render



Sketchup direct exports







The level of detail is decent thoughout, measurements should be "there".
Please measure yourself before you Dremel / Jigsaw or in any way cut your real case. No responsibility is carried








Gut the model all you want









*Dropbox Link - 6.35MB Sketchup 8 file*


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcfoo*
> 
> Vray render
> 
> 
> 
> Sketchup direct exports
> 
> The level of detail is decent thoughout, measurements should be "there".
> Please measure yourself before you Dremel / Jigsaw or in any way cut your real case. No responsibility is carried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gut the model all you want


Holy crap man, thats awesome!


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcfoo*
> 
> Vray render
> 
> 
> 
> Sketchup direct exports
> 
> 
> 
> The level of detail is decent thoughout, measurements should be "there".
> Please measure yourself before you Dremel / Jigsaw or in any way cut your real case. No responsibility is carried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gut the model all you want


Wow, thats incredible. Props!


----------



## ctalke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desmondwiera*
> 
> Excuse me... Anyone have made the bottom cover (harddrive) from plexy or acrylic yet? Can i have the measurement ? Thank you in advance


Here is the measurements I had used.

HDD COVER: 340mm W x 245mm L

I started the bend at about 190mm.
It is not complete yet but this is what it generally looks like
[


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Holy crap man, thats awesome!


I know. Isn't it just amazing!!

This picture is of the zenith of my abilities with sketchup. All just straight lines and push/pull created objects. I have a very basic skillset.



However, with pcFoo's intricate model and the way he has created all the real case parts as separate entities in the model means that even with my basic knowledge, I can manipulate the model to my own ends. eg. Flipping the centre divider panel to put the mobo on the other side of the case. Import in and position actual components like a mobo and radiators etc. Clone the Windowed side panel, flip it and put one on the other side of the case etc etc. pcFoo's model and how he made it couldn't be any more perfect for me even if I had commissioned and paid him to make me a model.

The fact that he shared it with the community before his epic FooBox is even finished shows the generosity of spirit the guy possesses. Kudos to him!!


----------



## dissonance

count me in! when i saw this case i had to have it, my haf XB is now in my closet









currently housing my hardware, and will be building custom loop in the next week or two for it. im impressed with the case so far, and can recommend it to anyone.

Here is my Build Log


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dissonance*
> 
> count me in! when i saw this case i had to have it, my haf XB is now in my closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> currently housing my hardware, and will be building custom loop in the next week or two for it. im impressed with the case so far, and can recommend it to anyone.
> 
> Here is my Build Log


Looks great. Am I the only person who wishes the Corsair logo on the H100i (and all other coolers) was a badge that could beturned to any angle? It bums me out when you ened to put it sideways/upside down.


----------



## dissonance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Looks great. Am I the only person who wishes the Corsair logo on the H100i (and all other coolers) was a badge that could beturned to any angle? It bums me out when you ened to put it sideways/upside down.


it would definitely be nice! just another reason to go custom wc loop on this case!


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dissonance*


It seems we have similar tastes! Good lookin 540 my friend








Good luck with the loop! This case makes it easy


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Looks great. Am I the only person who wishes the Corsair logo on the H100i (and all other coolers) was a badge that could beturned to any angle? It bums me out when you ened to put it sideways/upside down.


The sad thing is, it could easily be done, too. All they would have to do it put some tiny magnets on each corner so you could remove it and place it however you like.


----------



## dissonance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> It seems we have similar tastes! Good lookin 540 my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with the loop! This case makes it easy


haha so it seems! right back at you! mine will end up looking very similar, impeccable taste my friend!


----------



## theilya

I plan to use 3 SP120 in the front and 1 AF140 in the back.

all quiet edition.

Is it worth getting a fan controller?
if so, which?


----------



## strykerr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> I plan to use 3 SP120 in the front and 1 AF140 in the back.
> 
> all quiet edition.
> 
> Is it worth getting a fan controller?
> if so, which?


Are you going to be using a filter in the front? The AF120mm won't work to we'll and you will have to get a sp120 for the front and I personally can't answer for the fan controller I run my rig wide open all the time


----------



## theilya

I'm using 3x SP120 in the front and 1x AF 140 in the back.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> I plan to use 3 SP120 in the front and 1 AF140 in the back.
> 
> all quiet edition.
> 
> Is it worth getting a fan controller?
> if so, which?


Just get performance editions and then a fan controller. If you want them quiet, use the fan controller. If you need airflow, turn them up.


----------



## ervhamzz213

guys!!! would ek coolstream rad xtx 360 and 240 fit this case? both 64mm, 360 fans mounted outside front.


----------



## gdubc

For anyone with questions on fans, I will drop this *here*. A few months old so maybe some have seen it, but for anyone who hasn't, sort of a best of the best. (extremes, ie deltas, not included)


----------



## kingtink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> For anyone with questions on fans, I will drop this *here*. A few months old so maybe some have seen it, but for anyone who hasn't, sort of a best of the best. (extremes, ie deltas, not included)


great link! i'm a little disappointed that my cougar pwm fans didnt get to be king of every/any category but i got them for the color and price/sale lol


----------



## Indiegreg

I really really really want this case.


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> It seems we have similar tastes! Good lookin 540 my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with the loop! This case makes it easy


Quite awesome we have the same taste in audio


----------



## DiceAir

So can someone explain please. Should I have my tubes on the h100i coming out the back or the front?


----------



## theilya

Decided to go with 3x SP120 quiet edition and 1x AF 140 in the back.
Didn't want to bother with fan controllers and high performance fans as my temps are good as is I just want my PC to be quiet but powerful.

I'm wondering if there is a point of switching the stock h100i fans to quiet ones? I have stock 100i fans running at 1300rpm


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2slick4u*
> 
> Quite awesome we have the same taste in audio


Thats more true that you know! My Beyerdynamic dt990 pros aren't in the picture!


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Thats more true that you know! My Beyerdynamic dt990 pros aren't in the picture!


Just saw your specs lol







nice setup you got there! On topic I would totally think about this case for my next build.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcfoo*
> 
> Vray render
> 
> 
> 
> Sketchup direct exports
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The level of detail is decent thoughout, measurements should be "there".
> Please measure yourself before you Dremel / Jigsaw or in any way cut your real case. No responsibility is carried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gut the model all you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dropbox Link - 6.35MB Sketchup 8 file*[/URL
> 
> 
> ]


You rock mate, +1


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> So can someone explain please. Should I have my tubes on the h100i coming out the back or the front?


makes no difference, whatever you think looks better.


----------



## desmondwiera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ctalke*
> 
> Here is the measurements I had used.
> 
> HDD COVER: 340mm W x 245mm L
> 
> I started the bend at about 190mm.
> It is not complete yet but this is what it generally looks like
> [


Thank you so much for the info sir.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> Decided to go with 3x SP120 quiet edition and 1x AF 140 in the back.
> Didn't want to bother with fan controllers and high performance fans as my temps are good as is I just want my PC to be quiet but powerful.
> 
> I'm wondering if there is a point of switching the stock h100i fans to quiet ones? I have stock 100i fans running at 1300rpm


If you want quiet, I would say to change to the gt ap15. I wouldn't go with anything less though as you need a fan with good static pressure to push through that corsair rad, so you wouldnt want quiet editions on it.


----------



## theilya

this is with stock case fans
h100i stock fans at 1300rpm

i get my SP fans monday and will test it out under same conditions


----------



## Sujeto 1

Would it be good idea to put two fan coolers of 120 mm over the HDD cage? i bet it can get better temps by 2 - 5 C.


----------



## motokill36

nearly there









http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/12/rfbv.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## johnnyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> It seems we have similar tastes! Good lookin 540 my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with the loop! This case makes it easy


m8 what fan controller u have?can u post a more clearer picture so i can see it?thx!!


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyman*
> 
> m8 what fan controller u have?can u post a more clearer picture so i can see it?thx!!


I used to use a Sunbeam Rheosmart 30Wx6 channel


But Ive since moved to an external Lamptron LC5 v2, its a lot better


----------



## sub50hz

Picked up a 540 today to replace my cooling-starved (but quiet) Fractal R4. Loaded the front up with a trio of 120s and I'm quite satisfied with the cooling capacity (and the ability to just shove all the cables in a bundle out of sight).


----------



## johnnyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> I used to use a Sunbeam Rheosmart 30Wx6 channel
> 
> 
> But Ive since moved to an external Lamptron LC5 v2, its a lot better


where did u bought dat external case for lamptron??its so good!!


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyman*
> 
> where did u bought dat external case for lamptron??its so good!!


Its just an external disc drive controller i got from amazon for $20


----------



## macro6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Its just an external disc drive controller i got from amazon for $20


How did you connect fans to it? curious.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macro6*
> 
> How did you connect fans to it? curious.


A molex connector and 4 fan connector extensions come out of the case in a single sleeve that connects to the controller, then inside the case i some fan splitters to get all 8 fans hooked into the 4 channels


----------



## johnnyman

i want to buy the same controller but i cant imagine how it will look on the air 540...if u can put it in the air 540 near the dvd rw and upload a photo here i will be very greatful!!!


----------



## renji1337

Anyone who replaced stock fans how big was the temperature drop


----------



## [email protected]

My A540 was delivered yesterday! Moved everything from my R4 to the new case.

Here are a few pictures of everything set up at my desk:


----------



## johnnyman

it seems awesome but the photos are too dark!!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyman*
> 
> it seems awesome but the photos are too dark!!


I know T_T ....my wife and I have our computers downstairs (its dimly lit down here) I wanted to try to snap pictures while it was set up. Looks like I have to take some pictures upstairs. (new pictures incoming)


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Anyone who replaced stock fans how big was the temperature drop


ill have some stats tuesday.

I'm replacing stock fans with 3x SP 120 performance + fan controller

Ran prime95 for an hour and had max temps hit 85c - using case stock fans on default and h100i fans turned down to 1300rpm


----------



## [email protected]

New pictures (took the system upstairs)


----------



## ironhide138

Still not the best pictures... Not too dark, but too "Artsy Fartsy"







.

I really like the paint job on the fan rings. and is that a decal on the pump? Hows heat on those cards? thinking about mounting fans in the bottom?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Still not the best pictures... Not too dark, but too "Artsy Fartsy"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I really like the paint job on the fan rings. and is that a decal on the pump? Hows heat on those cards? thinking about mounting fans in the bottom?


Shot with a Nikon D7000 using a 1.4 lens.....they always turn out a bit dark, but very crisp.

Carbon Fiber Di-Noc on the pump, temperatures on the cards are great (Top: ~50C Bottom: ~40C at load)

2x 120GB SSD's are occupying the bottom mounts, and temperatures are good, so I doubt I will need to add any additional fans.


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Shot with a Nikon D7000 using a 1.4 lens.....they always turn out a bit dark, but very crisp.
> 
> Carbon Fiber Di-Noc on the pump, temperatures on the cards are great (Top: ~50C Bottom: ~40C at load)
> 
> 2x 120GB SSD's are occupying the bottom mounts, and temperatures are good, so I doubt I will need to add any additional fans.


just like the good ol' fractal days!! hahahahahaha!! nice seeing you here bro!!


----------



## feartheturtle

If I were to replace the stock intake fans with three SP120 PWM Performance edition fans in the front of the case, could I use a PWM splitter like this (http://www.amazon.com/Phobya-3-Way-Splitter-Single-Connection/dp/B004CLFOK4/ref=sr_1_4?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1382309127&sr=1-4&keywords=pwm+fan+splitter) to control all three fans using the Fan Xpert 2 software on my Asus Maximus VI Formula motherboard?

I've noticed that some more elaborate splitters like the ones from Swiftech come with molex power for added juice but this one does not so will I overwhelm and fry the single fan header on my motherboard with this setup?


----------



## Coppermonkey

So for those of you who have taken Air 540's under water, what sort of rad combos were able to fit? Looking to put two 780's under water in January but I'm having trouble finding solid rad size numbers to know what to buy. It would be two Asus Direct CUII 780's with a Asus maximus hero board (if anyone happens to have the exact same specs). Someone suggested a 47mm up top and a 55mm on the front, but I'm not sure if this takes into consideration push/pull or just push or pull.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coppermonkey*
> 
> So for those of you who have taken Air 540's under water, what sort of rad combos were able to fit? Looking to put two 780's under water in January but I'm having trouble finding solid rad size numbers to know what to buy. It would be two Asus Direct CUII 780's with a Asus maximus hero board (if anyone happens to have the exact same specs). Someone suggested a 47mm up top and a 55mm on the front, but I'm not sure if this takes into consideration push/pull or just push or pull.


I have the beastly 60mm thick 360x120 in front. I had to move fans to the exterior to make it fit with my 7970 which is like .1" longer than the 780 pbc. The DC2 doesnt hang over the end of the card(I think), so you have plenty of rad options, you could do like I have, or up to a 35mm rad in push pull with fans mounted interior and exterior, or push or pull and retain the air filter. You do loose the factory filter when you mount fans exterior, but that's not hard to overcome. There is also room for a 240 up top and a 120 in back. Depending on your level of mod experience, there is a metric ton of room rads in the back half if you are up for a custom side panel, I will probably going that route if/when expansion becomes necessary.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have the beastly 60mm thick 360x120 in front. I had to move fans to the exterior to make it fit with my 7970 which is like .1" longer than the 780 pbc. The DC2 doesnt hang over the end of the card(I think), so you have plenty of rad options, you could do like I have, or up to a 35mm rad in push pull with fans mounted interior and exterior, or push or pull and retain the air filter. You do loose the factory filter when you mount fans exterior, but that's not hard to overcome. There is also room for a 240 up top and a 120 in back. Depending on your level of mod experience, there is a metric ton of room rads in the back half if you are up for a custom side panel, I will probably going that route if/when expansion becomes necessary.


I can fit a ut60 240mm and 360mm with my 780 classifieds which are as long as the 690 at 11 inches.....









I might be able to fit a 30mm 120 rad if I mount the fan on the outside. Gonna have to test fit again before I decide to do that as it'll be really, really close.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feartheturtle*
> 
> If I were to replace the stock intake fans with three SP120 PWM Performance edition fans in the front of the case, could I use a PWM splitter like this (http://www.amazon.com/Phobya-3-Way-Splitter-Single-Connection/dp/B004CLFOK4/ref=sr_1_4?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1382309127&sr=1-4&keywords=pwm+fan+splitter) to control all three fans using the Fan Xpert 2 software on my Asus Maximus VI Formula motherboard?
> 
> I've noticed that some more elaborate splitters like the ones from Swiftech come with molex power for added juice but this one does not so will I overwhelm and fry the single fan header on my motherboard with this setup?


That would work for what you want, but most motherboards and all Asus motherboards have only the cpu/cpu_opt as pwm. And of course all three fans connected would run the same speed, only one reports.

If you are handy with cables at all or like to sleeve you can make your own fairly easily. Even something like the swiftech one could be done pretty easily. Everything you need you could get from *Lutro0's*.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feartheturtle*
> 
> If I were to replace the stock intake fans with three SP120 PWM Performance edition fans in the front of the case, could I use a PWM splitter like this (http://www.amazon.com/Phobya-3-Way-Splitter-Single-Connection/dp/B004CLFOK4/ref=sr_1_4?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1382309127&sr=1-4&keywords=pwm+fan+splitter) to control all three fans using the Fan Xpert 2 software on my Asus Maximus VI Formula motherboard?
> 
> I've noticed that some more elaborate splitters like the ones from Swiftech come with molex power for added juice but this one does not so will I overwhelm and fry the single fan header on my motherboard with this setup?


You won't even fry the board with 4 of them on one header. Trust me, i know best


----------



## Interstate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Carbon Fiber Di-Noc on the pump, temperatures on the cards are great (Top: ~50C Bottom: ~40C at load)


How the heck are your cards staying that cold under load? Even at 100% fan speed my Gtx 670s are hitting ~80 top and ~70 on bottom...


----------



## Sujeto 1

Guys i need anyone help me to contact somebody from Corsair Staff, i have been waiting for a week but Corsair has not yet shipped my already aproved replacement for the Front Panel Cables. This is taking so much time, and my boss is pressing me to finish a project, i opened a first ticket and then a second one but not update response from there.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Have you tried to call their support other than submit support tickets online?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Interstate*
> 
> How the heck are your cards staying that cold under load? Even at 100% fan speed my Gtx 670s are hitting ~80 top and ~70 on bottom...


They are ASUS GTX 680 TOP triple-slot cards. They run a bit hotter running synthetic tests like furmark/kombuster.....but I still never see anything above ~60C on the top card (at 70% fan)


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> Guys i need anyone help me to contact somebody from Corsair Staff, i have been waiting for a week but Corsair has not yet shipped my already aproved replacement for the Front Panel Cables. This is taking so much time, and my boss is pressing me to finish a project, i opened a first ticket and then a second one but not update response from there.


'

weird

it took them 3 days to ship mine


----------



## Baltazar

Im coming here to show you my build early and unfinished because I can not install the NZXT kraken x60 on top air 540 in push pull config,because under rad fans hit no cpu connectors and ps2 ports motherboard! someone have this problem? or can give ideas to solve that
i was planing o put kraken x60 on top push pull with akasa viper 140mm and on front only 3 fans akasa viper 120mm...but now i dont think so

Specs: MSI Mpower z87
i7 4770k 3.50ghz
NZXT Kraken X60
Corsair AX860i
Avexir Mpower CL9 1600mhz 16Gb
Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 7200.14
Evga Gtx580 (frame of 570 because of RMA) waiting for MSI GTX 780 Lightning

Sorry my english!
Tnks


----------



## jameyscott

Couldn't fit push pull with my h110 either. Im just going with a 240 up top in the custom loop.


----------



## Baltazar




----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Couldn't fit push pull with my h110 either. Im just going with a 240 up top in the custom loop.


What if its mounted in the front? Has that been tried?


----------



## Thrasher1016

WAIT.

WHAT.

WHY?!

Why can't you.....?









I mean I'm getting a 140.2 in P/P in the top, and the only reason I'm not actually leaving it that way is because I want to route my acrylic a certain path, and can't with the radiator in that position...

Thanks - T


----------



## Baltazar

yes maybe it fits but i dont like the idea putting hot air enter in the case or blowing air at the front... my idea was 3 120mm sucking fresh air into the the cooling the case, gpu ... and top/back exaust air


----------



## Baltazar

dont fit..! i tried but no chance the fans hit cpu conectores and ps2 ports!


----------



## petedread

I've read every page of this thread looking for some one with a Sniper board, it's taken me two nights. Then right at the end, in the last few pages I find one, lol. @Sowyer, your board looks like it takes up a lot of room, how many centimetres between the edge of your board and the front fans? The Z87 sniper is EATX which makes it 2.5cm wider and no taller. Any chance you could take another picture, maybe with your phone or something, from face on so I can see how much room there is?
I'm trying to plan my build to look as nice as possible. But because I've decided to buy some 2933mhz ram with green LES's and a PCIe SSD I won't be able to afford a custom loop (will just be using a H100). So getting this build to look fairly exceptional is going to be difficult. Plus I'm getting a R9 290X and ditching my two 6970's, so having only one card is going to make it even harder to accentuate this board to it's full potential and fill this huge space.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *petedread*
> 
> I've read every page of this thread looking for some one with a Sniper board, it's taken me two nights. Then right at the end, in the last few pages I find one, lol. @Sowyer, your board looks like it takes up a lot of room, how many centimetres between the edge of your board and the front fans? The Z87 sniper is EATX which makes it 2.5cm wider and no taller. Any chance you could take another picture, maybe with your phone or something, from face on so I can see how much room there is?
> I'm trying to plan my build to look as nice as possible. But because I've decided to buy some 2933mhz ram with green LES's and a PCIe SSD I won't be able to afford a custom loop (will just be using a H100). So getting this build to look fairly exceptional is going to be difficult. Plus I'm getting a R9 290X and ditching my two 6970's, so having only one card is going to make it even harder to accentuate this board to it's full potential and fill this huge space.


I won't get home until after 11:30pm CST. I can take some pics and rough measurements for you tomorrow morning.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> WAIT.
> 
> WHAT.
> 
> WHY?!
> 
> Why can't you.....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean I'm getting a 140.2 in P/P in the top, and the only reason I'm not actually leaving it that way is because I want to route my acrylic a certain path, and can't with the radiator in that position...
> 
> Thanks - T


Hit my mobo vrm heatsinks. :/ its cool though custom loop woth 120.5 space will work for now. I might be able to fit a 120 30mm if I mount the fan on the back of the case. We'll see, though.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baltazar*
> 
> dont fit..! i tried but no chance the fans hit cpu conectores and ps2 ports!


I think you're going to need to mod the case a bit to make a 280 rad in push/pull fit anywhere other than the front panel. If you do opt for the front panel, I would remember to check the length of your gpu to ensure it isn't going to be in the way. I doubt you will run into any problems with the length of your gpu, but I mention it because I have one of the longer cards and I think it might be a little snug in my case.

If your H110 is brand new you could consider exchanging it for the H100. There is plenty of room for a push/pull on the H100 or the H100i, even with high profile memory and motherboards. The fans on an H100 will probably be a few dBa higher than the fans on the H110, but the difference in cooling performance should be fairly minuscule according to most of the reviews and comparisons I've read.

The next best option is to mod your case. I can think of a couple of creative ways to get it to fit, but all of them require cutting and drilling the case, or fabricating a new top panel and metal mesh cover. Fabricating a new top panel might be a ton of fun, and I haven't seen anyone else do it yet with this case!


----------



## theilya

I'm thinking of covering my hard drive with something...dont know what.

Blue label is messing with my red/black theme


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> I'm thinking of covering my hard drive with something...dont know what.
> 
> Blue label is messing with my red/black theme


Remove the label. Clean up the top of the drive, it actually looks really nice.


----------



## theilya

that would void the warranty and any resale value


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> that would void the warranty and any resale value


Cover it with Legos!



Yeah, I know. I'm weird.


----------



## lemniscate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Cover it with Legos!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know. I'm weird.


nothing weird... I put a gundam model kit above my case (can't fit inside, lol)


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> that would void the warranty and any resale value


The current value of mechanical drives (< 2TB) resale never really occurs to me....warranty maybe, but these drives are cheap.

To each their own.









Alternatively, you could use some carbon fiber Di-Noc (cut to fit the exact outline of the sticker and cover it up).


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> ... you could use some carbon fiber Di-Noc (cut to fit the exact outline of the sticker and cover it up).


That would make a nice cover!

I was at a custom automotive body shop recently getting some work done on my car when I came across this product.

http://www.metrorestyling.com/Metro-3D-Mini-Diamond-Plate-Vinyl-p/diampltmini.htm

I've been trying to think of a good case mod using it every since.


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> that would void the warranty and any resale value


Why not just mount the HDD in the back of the case? A few (probably a lot now) pages back someone mounted it standing upright through the vent holes above the PSU with normal HDD screws and rubber anti vibration rings. looks awesome.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Why not just mount the HDD in the back of the case? A few (probably a lot now) pages back someone mounted it standing upright through the vent holes above the PSU with normal HDD screws and rubber anti vibration rings. looks awesome.


I think it looks good in the front. feels up the space!

Its just I have WD black and picking up WD blue soon.


----------



## LunaP

Can anyone measure the top of the Air540 , for both sections (where you remove the top lids) I'm ALMOST wondering if a 915r/f would fit on there, this would take things to the extreme. If so this would take care of just about any issue people would have with this. Open expansion for WC as well as areas to add storage.

The 915r is about 228mm in width.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Can anyone measure the top of the Air540 , for both sections (where you remove the top lids) I'm ALMOST wondering if a 915r/f would fit on there, this would take things to the extreme. If so this would take care of just about any issue people would have with this. Open expansion for WC as well as areas to add storage.
> 
> The 915r is about 228mm in width.


The F or R variant could work here, but m only issue is that they are different aesthetically, and that would throw off whatever wonder one might draw out of the two designs independently.

I have one of each of Cooler Master's mini boxes coming, for some inspection time, so I will take pics with them on the top of my 540 if you like!









Thanks - T


----------



## boontje3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Cover it with Legos!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know. I'm weird.


or cover it like i did


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> The F or R variant could work here, but m only issue is that they are different aesthetically, and that would throw off whatever wonder one might draw out of the two designs independently.
> 
> I have one of each of Cooler Master's mini boxes coming, for some inspection time, so I will take pics with them on the top of my 540 if you like!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - T


True but since the mesh side is where you'd stack it on and or stick it under the front mesh could match going straight up as well. Definitely could spruce it up with some art work or other modifications~ its OCN after all







Definitely would love to see pics when you do get it though, appreciate it in advance!


----------



## ctalke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boontje3*
> 
> or cover it like i did


Or like this


----------



## Papercut14




----------



## WarDad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> I'm thinking of covering my hard drive with something...dont know what.
> 
> Blue label is messing with my red/black theme


There are black drive heat sinks available.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5158/hdc-42/Evercool_NightHawk_Hard_Disk_Drive_Cooler_HD-F117.html?tl=g40c18s238


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarDad*
> 
> There are black drive heat sinks available.
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5158/hdc-42/Evercool_NightHawk_Hard_Disk_Drive_Cooler_HD-F117.html?tl=g40c18s238


If I was able to run these at 7v and I was using two in the front (cant because of rad) I would be all over this. I feel it would look a little goofy with just one.


----------



## motorwayne

Sign me up, I loved this case the first time I saw it.







Added a New 540 case, HERO Motherboard, i7 4770K CPU, H100i Cooler. Boog standard fans.
Transfered RAM, Power supply and GTX 570 (Under rated card, it flies)

To do:
New fans
New RAM
LED's
R9 290X or GTX 780
Forgot, and VP2770 27 inch Viewsonic monitor


----------



## WarDad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> If I was able to run these at 7v and I was using two in the front (cant because of rad) I would be all over this. I feel it would look a little goofy with just one.


You could try a black sticker:
http://www.proudproducers.com/proddetail.php?prod=Sticker06

Stickers may keep the heat in. Maybe radiator paint would work?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarDad*
> 
> You could try a black sticker:
> http://www.proudproducers.com/proddetail.php?prod=Sticker06
> 
> Stickers may keep the heat in. Maybe radiator paint would work?


It's most likely getting relocated to the back once I get my water cooling all in. We'll see though. So much space, yet never enough.


----------



## ikjadoon

Some observations after installing/moving 5 fans:

1) Double-check which side the fan wire comes out. It just might be in front of the other 4 fans you were going to install.

2) Your concern for cable management and the length of time it is taking to install 5 damned fans are inversely related.

3) Make sure you think critically about noise levels before you install more fans. You may have been at your noise threshold and now having 5 fans is unbearable. Then, you'll have wasted an entire morning and be left with the same fan setup as before, just with worse cable management.

But, it was an interesting adventure.


----------



## supersteeze

My first WC build!


----------



## WarDad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Some observations after installing/moving 5 fans:
> 
> 3) Make sure you think critically about noise levels before you install more fans...


Good advice. Fans make noise, Rads don't. Don't push-pull, buy a thicker Rad and push.
In my experience doubling up on fans makes very little difference.

If your Rad has high FPI and restricts air flow, then use a 38mm thick fan.
After all you must not have cared about noise when you bought that RAD.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarDad*
> 
> Good advice. Fans make noise, Rads don't. Don't push-pull, buy a thicker Rad and push.
> In my experience doubling up on fans makes very little difference.
> 
> If your Rad has high FPI and restricts air flow, then use a 38mm thick fan.
> After all you must not have cared about noise when you bought that RAD.


The people who push pull are either going for performance and don't care about noise or are undervolting the fans to make them run quieter.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarDad*
> 
> Good advice. Fans make noise, Rads don't. Don't push-pull, buy a thicker Rad and push.
> In my experience doubling up on fans makes very little difference.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> If your Rad has high FPI and restricts air flow, then use a 38mm thick fan.
> After all you must not have cared about noise when you bought that RAD
> 
> 
> .


Going with thicker rad in some cases (e.g. Alphacool rads) will not bring any cooling benefits (lower restriction - yes), unless using 1500 rpm or higher (which is noisy, at least to me). BTW - push-pull just looks good - that's a good reason to have it, even if it's not needed


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> Going with thicker rad in some cases (e.g. Alphacool rads) will not bring any cooling benefits (lower restriction - yes), unless using 1500 rpm or higher (which is noisy, at least to me). BTW - push-pull just looks good - that's a good reason to have it, even if it's not needed


Going push or pull doesn't look complete. Most (i included) go push-pull because we can


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Going push or pull doesn't look complete. Most (i included) go push-pull because we can










I personally don't like the look of a 'naked' rad. However, I may have to go for pull only on my bottom rad (not a naked rad, but not push-pull), to fit SLI - unless I move to a new case (I'd love to have my GPU vertically







).


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally don't like the look of a 'naked' rad. However, I may have to go for pull only on my bottom rad (not a naked rad, but not push-pull), to fit SLI (corsair 540 air case) - unless I move to a new case (I'd love to have my GPU vertically
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Don't leave us!


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Don't leave us!


Thanks mate









I think I will go for color change. After a few attemps I managed to get this (black matte, just for testing):





I think I will use this one. It matches heatsink color of my mobo perfectly.





To make it look good it will require very good vinyl technique (I'm not yet there, but I will







).


----------



## CrSt3r

So many lovely builds in here
















Can someone with a top mounted 240mm 60mm thick Radiator tell me the distance from Radiator to front Panel on the inside of the case?
Much appreciated!

And with a 60mm thick Radiator it would be only possibel to Mount the fans outside, right?


----------



## DarknightOCR

hello

I'm new here.

Here is my 540.
to take a few more changes.

initially to see if they fit and how everything would stay.
The front of the radiator does not fit with the Matrix, so I removed the fan from the middle.
is push-pull in the other.










grilles painted white.










now and make a false bottom to hide disks


----------



## CrSt3r

hmmm .. with reversed 360 wouldnt there be a way to fit another 240 in top ?

Other ´than that ... nice build. Joined Forum myself an hour ago ^^

Which Matrix GC is it ?


----------



## DarknightOCR

Yes, I think so.
upon could get another 240, was needed to switch to a curved connectors.

the matrix is a 280x


----------



## CrSt3r

already a Matrix 280 in a build ... NICE









Im not allowed to spent anymore Money in the near future i think ^^

just spent Close to 800 bucks for WC


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarDad*
> 
> Good advice. Fans make noise, Rads don't. Don't push-pull, buy a thicker Rad and push.
> In my experience doubling up on fans makes very little difference.
> 
> If your Rad has high FPI and restricts air flow, then use a 38mm thick fan.
> After all you must not have cared about noise when you bought that RAD.


Oh. I'm air-cooled, Noctua NH-U14S. Sorry for the disappointment.









But, yeah, the noise primarily had to do with one of the 120mm from my old machine making this crazy rattle. And they didn't respond well to undervolting, making they nigh useless (they're 3-pin) even without the rattle.

I mentioned this a dozen or so pages back, but I just want to upgrade. But, not spend a lot of money, haha. All these "the stock fan sucks" stories show diminishing returns. Sure, plenty of fans beat the SP140's, particularly through the filter, but how much has it honestly helped load temps? These "better" fans run $20 a pop, so I expect a huge decrease in temps.

But, we're after the last bit of performance--screw the cost!







But, for budget conscious folks like myself, it's a hard sell.


----------



## Zealon

Hi guys I just got myself an early birthday present. I'll have to post some pics later, but I got this one from fry's for $109 which I think is a pretty sweet deal


----------



## johnnyman

very nice price m8!!we wait for the pics!!







hope u enjoy ur new case!


----------



## maynard14

Hi !

moving from nzxt phantom to corsair 540









heres mine, still the plastic covering is there

one issue i have incounter is that the power cable cords on the case is very short,.. i could connect them on my motherboard..

i have no money left so i just turn it on via power button of my motherboard.


----------



## Zealon

Alright so I just got everything switched over to the 540 and I brought some pictures along.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> Hi !
> 
> moving from nzxt phantom to corsair 540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres mine, still the plastic covering is there
> 
> one issue i have incounter is that the power cable cords on the case is very short,.. i could connect them on my motherboard..
> 
> i have no money left so i just turn it on via power button of my motherboard.


Just open a ticket with corsair support and they will send you longer cables for free.


----------



## maynard14

@jameyscott

can you tell me sir on how to do that,,,?

i live here in the philippines.. can i know what process should i take to get free power cable extensions?

thank you so much


----------



## theilya




----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> @jameyscott
> 
> can you tell me sir on how to do that,,,?
> 
> i live here in the philippines.. can i know what process should i take to get free power cable extensions?
> 
> thank you so much


I'm not sure from the Philippines. Give them a call and see what they say. It's a known problem that the first' batches cables were too short and they have fixed that in later batches.


----------



## LaDK1991

I just finished my updated rig in the Corsair Air 540, and I have to say it was a pleasure to work in. Quit roomy and easy to install hardware.

*My specs are:*

Intel Core-i5 3570k @ 4.6 GHZ.
Asus Sabertooth Z77 Motherboard
Corsair Vengeance 16 GB 1600 Mhz RAM (4x4 GB)
Corsair H100i with SP120 quite edition in push/pull
2x Asus 7970 DCUII-TOP in CrossfireX
Samsung 840 256GB SSD
WD Green 2TB Harddrive for storage.
Corsair white sleeved cable kit.
Here's some pictures of the finished rig. Apologies for the crappy photos in advance. Cameras and me don't really work together.









The only thing that really bugs me is the H100i. It seems to only register 1 LED channel, which only allows me to turn it blue or green.
Considered RMA'ing it, but in my country that would take weeks.


----------



## CrSt3r

... n e e d THAT!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaDK1991*
> 
> I just finished my updated rig in the Corsair Air 540, and I have to say it was a pleasure to work in. Quit roomy and easy to install hardware.
> 
> *My specs are:*
> 
> Intel Core-i5 3570k @ 4.6 GHZ.
> Asus Sabertooth Z77 Motherboard
> Corsair Vengeance 16 GB 1600 Mhz RAM (4x4 GB)
> Corsair H100i with SP120 quite edition in push/pull


That poor top card looks starved for air. =/


----------



## LaDK1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> That poor top card looks starved for air. =/


It sure does, and I was worried it would create heat issues. But it's actually runs really cool and quite. During 100% load (BF4 Beta and Kombuster) it reaches a max temp. of 78 degress with fan speed on 30%.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaDK1991*
> 
> It sure does, and I was worried it would create heat issues. But it's actually runs really cool and quite. During 100% load (BF4 Beta and Kombuster) it reaches a max temp. of 78 degress with fan speed on 30%.


If you call 78 low i don't know what is high then ...


----------



## LaDK1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> If you call 78 low i don't know what is high then ...


Well I guess you're right. It's not low, but I think it's acceptable given it only runs at 30% fanspeed.


----------



## johnnyman

what a great build!!!congrats!hope u enjoy it!!


----------



## LaDK1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyman*
> 
> what a great build!!!congrats!hope u enjoy it!!


Thanks dude. I really do.

Btw, have any of you had any problems with the connectors for the left harddrive bay? Mine won't recognize any drive that I put into it.
Also thought it was weird that the PSU almost pushes the connector in when I installed it.


----------



## xNutella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaDK1991*
> 
> Thanks dude. I really do.
> 
> Btw, have any of you had any problems with the connectors for the left harddrive bay? Mine won't recognize any drive that I put into it.
> Also thought it was weird that the PSU almost pushes the connector in when I installed it.


Do you mean the left hot swap?. I'm afraid you got a faulty one. I remember one member on this forum had the same issue.


----------



## johnnyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaDK1991*
> 
> Thanks dude. I really do.
> 
> Btw, have any of you had any problems with the connectors for the left harddrive bay? Mine won't recognize any drive that I put into it.
> Also thought it was weird that the PSU almost pushes the connector in when I installed it.


did u press it all the way down to put it in place?mine need little force to do the trick!


----------



## LaDK1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyman*
> 
> did u press it all the way down to put it in place?mine need little force to do the trick!


Yea, I did. At first it was both bays which didn't work, but after some squeezing I managed to get the right bay working.
Did the same thing with the left but that didn't seem to help.

Well, it's no big deal. I only have a HDD in it for show. Don't really have the need for it. Just wondered.


----------



## iARDAs

Anyone using 2 GPUs with non reference coolers in our case?


----------



## johnnyman

maybe the cable at the back of the case is loose?check out the sata connector.


----------



## LaDK1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyman*
> 
> maybe the cable at the back of the case is loose?check out the sata connector.


It's probably it since I had to squeeze the PSU right up against it. Had to use quite a lot of force. I will check it out when I feel motivated


----------



## LaDK1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Anyone using 2 GPUs with non reference coolers in our case?


Yea, I am. I have two Asus Radeon HD 7970 DCUII-TOP's in my system.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Anyone using 2 GPUs with non reference coolers in our case?


Yup. Quite a few people are. I've got both my 780 Classifieds in here. Sadly still on air. Hopefully going to get the rest of my water cooling supplies.


----------



## CrSt3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrSt3r*
> 
> Can someone with a top mounted 240mm 60mm thick Radiator tell me the distance from Radiator to front Panel on the inside of the case?
> Much appreciated!
> 
> And with a 60mm thick Radiator it would be only possibel to Mount the fans outside, right?












The idea is to try and fit this Baby in top:



Maybe in the 280mm variant ... if there is enough room. Shown above is the 240mm AMS Radiator + res + pump.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaDK1991*
> 
> Yea, I am. I have two Asus Radeon HD 7970 DCUII-TOP's in my system.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Yup. Quite a few people are. I've got both my 780 Classifieds in here. Sadly still on air. Hopefully going to get the rest of my water cooling supplies.


Thanks guys.

How are the temps? Is the case also good enough for 2 non reference GPUs?

Wouldn't the below GPU dump hot air directly to the HDDs?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaDK1991*
> 
> I just finished my updated rig in the Corsair Air 540, and I have to say it was a pleasure to work in. Quit roomy and easy to install hardware.


Looks a lot like my build







LOVE seeing DCII cards in SLI/XFire

I had the same temp issues with my top card, but I found a board with proper spacing and dropped the temps by ~20C
Not sure if this is an option for you, but for the price the G1 Sniper 3 is fantastic.


----------



## LaDK1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Looks a lot like my build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE seeing DCII cards in SLI/XFire
> 
> I had the same temp issues with my top card, but I found a board with proper spacing and dropped the temps by ~20C
> Not sure if this is an option for you, but for the price the G1 Sniper 3 is fantastic.


That is going to be my next upgrade. A new motherboard and maybe a new CPU. Starting on some 3D rendering soon, and from what I've tried so far a new CPU would definitely speed things up.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Anyone using 2 GPUs with non reference coolers in our case?


Yup. (2x) ASUS GTX 680 TOP in SLI


----------



## xNutella

x2 Sapphire 7970 Ghz Vapor-X. the top card is usually at 34-36C and the bottom card is usually at 31-33C


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> How are the temps? Is the case also good enough for 2 non reference GPUs?
> 
> Wouldn't the below GPU dump hot air directly to the HDDs?


Mine is sorta different than most because I'm running 3240x1920 so my temps on the top card are a little higher. I stay under the 80C Kepler GPU Boost 2.0 limit when gaming, though.


----------



## LaDK1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> How are the temps? Is the case also good enough for 2 non reference GPUs?
> 
> Wouldn't the below GPU dump hot air directly to the HDDs?


During full load my top card maxes out at 74 degress and my bottom card at around 65.
Keep in mind that the 7970 DCUII's are using triple slot coolers.


----------



## Interstate

2x msi Gtx 670 PE. At factory clocks the top card sits at 65c in less intense games like WoW. But crysis 3 at 2560x1440 the card used to hit 84c. I reapplied the thermal paste and now its max is 78c and the bottom is about 70c.

As far as the affect on the hdds below, its negligible. Nothing to even concern yourself with.
Its not the best case for an sli or xfire setup on air but its still very good


----------



## francisw19

So I just finished moving everything over to my new Carbide Air 540. Here's the finished result:






It's nothing too special, but I hope you guys like it!


----------



## johnnyman

nothing special???this is such a great build!!which cards u have?770 gtx?


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyman*
> 
> nothing special???this is such a great build!!which cards u have?770 gtx?


Haha, yeah I meant there's no mods or custom water cooling, etc... But it's certainly a nice machine.









And I'm running GTX670's in SLI


----------



## johnnyman

which fans u have at the front?the af120 or sp120?


----------



## Interstate

@johnnyman

There is nothing like a clean build, and you have a very clean build.


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisw19*
> 
> So I just finished moving everything over to my new Carbide Air 540. Here's the finished result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's nothing too special, but I hope you guys like it!


Nice build, wish I had turned my h220 that way, darn tubes are too long on this thing


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> Nice build, wish I had turned my h220 that way, darn tubes are too long on this thing


change the tubes







. I really want the h220, but don't like the look of the pump :\


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> How are the temps? Is the case also good enough for 2 non reference GPUs?
> 
> Wouldn't the below GPU dump hot air directly to the HDDs?


??? The air goes out SIDEWAYS and onto the MOTHERBOARD


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyman*
> 
> which fans u have at the front?the af120 or sp120?


SP120


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> Nice build, wish I had turned my h220 that way, darn tubes are too long on this thing


Thanks!


----------



## Jubijub

Last piece inserted today...

Next stop : XMas, for a second GTX 780

Sorry for poor picture quality. I don't even see inside as the window faces the wall, so I din't really paid attention to the inner look. This being said, the black mobo on a black case, with black memory does look good









This case was a pleasure to build, except for one tiny thing : putting rubber gromets for Noctua fan was very difficult due to the wall in the middle...



http://imgur.com/md9H8kt


----------



## yttocstfarc

Hey guys slowly gathering my parts for my 540 build. Mainly waiting on the ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition. Here is my build if you are interested.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1T0nm
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1T0nm/by_merchant/
Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1T0nm/benchmarks/

CPU: Intel Core i7-4820K 3.7GHz Quad-Core Processor ($304.99 @ Amazon)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler (Purchased For $0.00)
Motherboard: Asus Rampage IV Extreme EATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($409.99 @ Amazon)
Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($200.99 @ Newegg)
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($123.99 @ Amazon)
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($59.99 @ NCIX US)
Video Card: Asus GeForce GTX 770 2GB Video Card ($395.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Case: Corsair Air 540 ATX Desktop Case (Purchased For $0.00)
Power Supply: Corsair 1200W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply (Purchased For $0.00)
Optical Drive: Asus DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS DVD/CD Writer ($16.98 @ Outlet PC)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate Full (32/64-bit) (Purchased For $0.00)
Monitor: Acer H236HLbid 60Hz 23.0" Monitor (Purchased For $0.00)
Total: $1512.92
(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-10-27 19:08 EDT-0400)



I listed the motherboard as the standard Rampage IV cause pcpartpicker dosen't have the black edition listed yet. Ill be running the stock fans x4 on the h100i in push pull for right now, and a AF140 in the rear for exhaust. My question is which fans should I put in front x3 AF120 or x3 SP120. Which ones would work best for my Build? Fan choices make my head hurt...lol Thanks


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Hey guys slowly gathering my parts for my 540 build. Mainly waiting on the ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition. Here is my build if you are interested.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1T0nm
> Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1T0nm/by_merchant/
> Benchmarks: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/1T0nm/benchmarks/
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-4820K 3.7GHz Quad-Core Processor ($304.99 @ Amazon)
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler (Purchased For $0.00)
> Motherboard: Asus Rampage IV Extreme EATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($409.99 @ Amazon)
> Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($200.99 @ Newegg)
> Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($123.99 @ Amazon)
> Storage: Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($59.99 @ NCIX US)
> Video Card: Asus GeForce GTX 770 2GB Video Card ($395.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> Case: Corsair Air 540 ATX Desktop Case (Purchased For $0.00)
> Power Supply: Corsair 1200W 80 PLUS Platinum Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply (Purchased For $0.00)
> Optical Drive: Asus DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS DVD/CD Writer ($16.98 @ Outlet PC)
> Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate Full (32/64-bit) (Purchased For $0.00)
> Monitor: Acer H236HLbid 60Hz 23.0" Monitor (Purchased For $0.00)
> Total: $1512.92
> (Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)
> (Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-10-27 19:08 EDT-0400)
> 
> 
> 
> I listed the motherboard as the standard Rampage IV cause pcpartpicker dosen't have the black edition listed yet. Ill be running the stock fans x4 on the h100i in push pull for right now, and a AF140 in the rear for exhaust. My question is which fans should I put in front x3 AF120 or x3 SP120. Which ones would work best for my Build? Fan choices make my head hurt...lol Thanks


If you're dead set on Corsair fans because of the looks get the SP Performance edition because you'll be going through a barrier. I.E. the fan filter.

Also, your PSU is complete overkill even two overclocked 770s (excluding the classifieds) would easily be handled by a 850 watt PSU. I'd suggest looking at other memory unless you just really like the look of them. You can get better spec'd ram for cheaper. Awesome build though!







Just some suggestions to help you save money or at least be able to spend it elsewhere and get more performance.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> If you're dead set on Corsair fans because of the looks get the SP Performance edition because you'll be going through a barrier. I.E. the fan filter.
> 
> Also, your PSU is complete overkill even two overclocked 770s (excluding the classifieds) would easily be handled by a 850 watt PSU. I'd suggest looking at other memory unless you just really like the look of them. You can get better spec'd ram for cheaper. Awesome build though! thumb.gif Just some suggestions to help you save money or at least be able to spend it elsewhere and get more performance.


So mabye an ax860i would work. The reason I went with the 1200 was just in case in the future expanding to x3 or quad sli. What other ram would you suggest?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> So mabye an ax860i would work. The reason I went with the 1200 was just in case in the future expanding to x3 or quad sli. What other ram would you suggest?


If you want to expand in the future, I'd suggest getting the PSU.
http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperNOVA-1300G2-ATX12V-120-G2-1300-XR/dp/B00COIZTZM/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pd_S_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=1STSJROS5QYM&coliid=IM8WWB00VAM5K

Better build quality, based on the Superflower 1300 watt PSU which is actually platinum rated. A lot cheaper and more wattage.
Just noticed you chose a 2x8GB kit. I'd suggest switching to a 4x4GB kit since you are using a quad channel board.
I'm personally looking at this kit, but the 2x8 version since I'm on dual channel board.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231588

vs the quad channel version of the ram you chose.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233305

The timings on the 2400 are a little bit higher than the kit you chose, however, it's also a healthy bump in Mhz, too.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> If you want to expand in the future, I'd suggest getting the PSU.
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperNOVA-1300G2-ATX12V-120-G2-1300-XR/dp/B00COIZTZM/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pd_S_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=1STSJROS5QYM&coliid=IM8WWB00VAM5K
> 
> Better build quality, based on the Superflower 1300 watt PSU which is actually platinum rated. A lot cheaper and more wattage.
> Just noticed you chose a 2x8GB kit. I'd suggest switching to a 4x4GB kit since you are using a quad channel board.
> I'm personally looking at this kit, but the 2x8 version since I'm on dual channel board.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231588
> 
> vs the quad channel version of the ram you chose.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233305
> 
> The timings on the 2400 are a little bit higher than the kit you chose, however, it's also a healthy bump in Mhz, too.


I'll look into the PSU as I have an AX1200i I've heard good things about eVGA PSU's

As for the Trident Memory, I've seen on many official reviews and statements in certain areas that you can easily set the timings to 9-11-11-28 and still run without issues, thus bringing it down to the dominator specs nearly. I own this RAM and have tested this. I have the 32Gb pack 4x8 and looking to get a 2nd.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Just noticed you chose a 2x8GB kit. I'd suggest switching to a 4x4GB kit since you are using a quad channel board.


Yeah i chose that one because i will be going quad channel when i get some more funds, so ill be adding another 2x8 kit.

ill look into the psu that is alot cheaper than the corsair stuff. Honestly was trying to do a "corsair" build thats whats up with all the corsair stuff. Love their products have owned a bunch and haven't had any problems, except for the price thing...lol


----------



## WarDad

You really want a stable, reliable, quad channel kit. The 2011 x79 boards can be troublesome for ram. Quad gives you twice the bandwidth of Dual, but at cost of being finicky. I used a Corsair Vengeance 1600 Quad set last year, with no complaints from my son.

I had (HAD) a Antec 900W High Current Gamer. Some reviewer claimed it performed like a 750W PSU. I got such an earful of high pitched COIL WHINE whenever Folding At Home fully loaded my two GTX 560TIs. It finally smoked it's cooling fan circuit.
Right now I'm running a 1000W Silverstone Strider Plus. I7 2600K, GTX 670. Overkill? Yes! Happy? YES!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I'll look into the PSU as I have an AX1200i I've heard good things about eVGA PSU's
> 
> As for the Trident Memory, I've seen on many official reviews and statements in certain areas that you can easily set the timings to 9-11-11-28 and still run without issues, thus bringing it down to the dominator specs nearly. I own this RAM and have tested this. I have the 32Gb pack 4x8 and looking to get a 2nd.


I don't think it would be worth the switch for 100 more watts, if you're looking to upgrade something like the Enermax 1500 watt would probably be your best option unless you can somehow go crazy and mount a second PSU.

However, for power hungry kepler and me having the 780 Classifieds that I'm going to be running over 1.3 volts, I decided to get something I knew could handle it. Not to mention, that price.. Freaking incredible for a quality PSU. 10 year warranty? Heck yes! I've read a lot of good reviews and definitely glad I'm going to picking it up. 2x8GB 2400 kit for 165 on NCIX right now. Nothing special compared to prices from a year ago, but right now. Great kit for an even better price. Just look at that overpriced 2x8 Dominator kit... 200 bucks for 1866, lolz.

Did you have to give the kit any more voltages? 1.65 is kinda my limit, although if I could get that out of very little extra voltage, I'd be willing to risk it.


----------



## Leethal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> New SLI bridge and high flow brackets for the Titans


What PSU extensions are those, NZXT?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I don't think it would be worth the switch for 100 more watts, if you're looking to upgrade something like the Enermax 1500 watt would probably be your best option unless you can somehow go crazy and mount a second PSU.
> 
> However, for power hungry kepler and me having the 780 Classifieds that I'm going to be running over 1.3 volts, I decided to get something I knew could handle it. Not to mention, that price.. Freaking incredible for a quality PSU. 10 year warranty? Heck yes! I've read a lot of good reviews and definitely glad I'm going to picking it up. 2x8GB 2400 kit for 165 on NCIX right now. Nothing special compared to prices from a year ago, but right now. Great kit for an even better price. Just look at that overpriced 2x8 Dominator kit... 200 bucks for 1866, lolz.
> 
> Did you have to give the kit any more voltages? 1.65 is kinda my limit, although if I could get that out of very little extra voltage, I'd be willing to risk it.


True 1600 would be my next hit I guess that or 1500, whichever comes in plat. Upgraded from an Antec bronze/silver 1200W (2010) I think ( can't recall which )

As for the Memory yeah I got my 32gb pack from New Egg for about 305$ after their 10$ coupon (last month) for voltage this is at 1.65 respectfively, sorry for delay working on my midterms and wanted to find the article that clearly defined it versus just user postings. Here you go http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/memory/g_skill_trident_x_2400mhz_32gb_kit/2


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> True 1600 would be my next hit I guess that or 1500, whichever comes in plat. Upgraded from an Antec bronze/silver 1200W (2010) I think ( can't recall which )
> 
> As for the Memory yeah I got my 32gb pack from New Egg for about 305$ after their 10$ coupon (last month) for voltage this is at 1.65 respectfively, sorry for delay working on my midterms and wanted to find the article that clearly defined it versus just user postings. Here you go http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/memory/g_skill_trident_x_2400mhz_32gb_kit/2


Thanks! Oh, and I understand. I've been working like crazy pushing like 3 5-7 page papers every week. Been fun while working 40 hours a week with a 4 month old.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Thanks! Oh, and I understand. I've been working like crazy pushing like 3 5-7 page papers every week. Been fun while working 40 hours a week with a 4 month old.


Ha! No kidding, mines more like a 50+ hour week + my son just turned 1 Lol, shoulda stocked up on sleep while I had the chance.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Ha! No kidding, mines more like a 50+ hour week + my son just turned 1 Lol, shoulda stocked up on sleep while I had the chance.


My wife is a stay at home mom and because I work 16 hour days, I sleep when I want! If I took thw overtime my boss wanted to give me, I'd be back to 70+ hour weeks.


----------



## xNutella

man that's lovely to have your kid around you. my mom wants to be a grandma. but I feel like I'm too young to get married lol.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> man that's lovely to have your kid around you. my mom wants to be a grandma. but I feel like I'm too young to get married lol.


We always take naps together. He loves his daddy. How old are you? I'm 19... So, I doubt you are younger than me.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> If you want to expand in the future, I'd suggest getting the PSU.
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperNOVA-1300G2-ATX12V-120-G2-1300-XR/dp/B00COIZTZM/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pd_S_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=1STSJROS5QYM&coliid=IM8WWB00VAM5K
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Better build quality, based on the Superflower 1300 watt PSU which is actually platinum rated. A lot cheaper and more wattage.
> Just noticed you chose a 2x8GB kit. I'd suggest switching to a 4x4GB kit since you are using a quad channel board.
> I'm personally looking at this kit, but the 2x8 version since I'm on dual channel board.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231588


This looks like a really nice PSU, excellent price. Good recommendation, added to my links








Quote:


> vs the quad channel version of the ram you chose.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233305
> 
> The timings on the 2400 are a little bit higher than the kit you chose, however, it's also a healthy bump in Mhz, too.


Excellent RAM - I put it in a rig I built for my parents (they don't need such a fast RAM, but hell, why not







)


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> This looks like a really nice PSU, excellent price. Good recommendation, added to my links
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent RAM - I put it in a rig I built for my parents (they don't need such a fast RAM, but hell, why not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


You never know, they might actually be running RAMdisks while you are away.









Yeah... I still can't believe that a 80+ gold PSU rated at 1300 watts and based off a very, very good OEM PSU is that cheap.


----------



## xNutella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> We always take naps together. He loves his daddy. How old are you? I'm 19... So, I doubt you are younger than me.


WHAT! I thought you are +30 lol. I just turned 24. so when you become 25-26 years old your son will be in school wow. I just realized I'm getting old and must not be selfish with my sperms lol.


----------



## xNutella

are both Corsair AX.HX PSU made by Seasonic?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> are both Corsair AX.HX PSU made by Seasonic?


No.


----------



## ervhamzz213

damn!! i feel so stuck with mine!! i'm custom looping my rig but i'm a bit struggling with which radiator to use.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> damn!! i feel so stuck with mine!! i'm custom looping my rig but i'm a bit struggling with which radiator to use.


You can easily fit a 60MM of front and 60MM up top.







Alphacool UT60s man.. Alphacool UT60s...


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You can easily fit a 60MM of front and 60MM up top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alphacool UT60s man.. Alphacool UT60s...


yeah!! i loved how those alphacool radiators look, it's just not available in here.







they have 64mm ek xtx rads 360 and 240, i want these but i'm not sure if these rads would fit. my second choice is the blackice sr1 coolinglab edition 57mm.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> yeah!! i loved how those alphacool radiators look, it's just not available in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they have 64mm ek xtx rads 360 and 240, i want these but i'm not sure if these rads would fit. my second choice is the blackice sr1 coolinglab edition 57mm.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt the 64MM would fit. This is two UT60s


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt the 64MM would fit. This is two UT60s
> 
> 
> 
> maybe i'm stuck with those black ice sr1's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nevermind my last comment. credit card isn't acceptable with international orders and shipping fee is the price of a 360 radiator which i could use to buy me a set of fans for those radiators.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lazy Andersson

my rigg is stil a Work in progress


link is http://www.overclock.net/t/1437759/corsair-carbide-air-540-build-log-overkill-540#post_21077578


----------



## Sujeto 1

I finally got my Front Panel set with longer cables, Corsair had sent the adress incomplete to the UPS, and the packet was stuck in the Venezuelan UPS Headquarter waiting further actions, i had to rush to their office and claim my packet before they send it back to origin. Anyway, the package came good and the front panel is replaced and running. I have to admit that other brands wouldn't even care about to send the replacement to me at no cost







good one corsair.


----------



## WarDad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> I finally got my Front Panel set with longer cables...


How long are the short ones? I'd like to check mine now.
I have the water cooling installed, but no electronics ordered yet.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> I finally got my Front Panel set with longer cables, Corsair had sent the adress incomplete to the UPS, and the packet was stuck in the Venezuelan UPS Headquarter waiting further actions, i had to rush to their office and claim my packet before they send it back to origin. Anyway, the package came good and the front panel is replaced and running. I have to admit that other brands wouldn't even care about to send the replacement to me at no cost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good one corsair.


NZXT shall have a long talk at night with you


----------



## DampMonkey

Got my 290x in the loop


----------



## LaDK1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Got my 290x in the loop


Beautiful, really clean build.

Loving the NZXT LED lighting


----------



## DeviousAddict

I have just bought one of these case's and I am massively impressed!

Picture of my build..


Link to my build log..


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Got my 290x in the loop


So hows the 290x water cooled? Its 95c on air, what's it under water?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Got my 290x in the loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So hows the 290x water cooled? Its 95c on air, what's it under water?
Click to expand...

Thats the million dollar question everybody wants to know...including myself...


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> So hows the 290x water cooled? Its 95c on air, what's it under water?


With stock bios and stock clocks, I was at 38*C after 15 minutes of 1080p max-AA Furmark. After playing with with voltages and warming up the room a bit, i was getting between 45-47*C in Heaven and 3dmark11. This thing is craving for more voltage


----------



## jameyscott

Nice!

Oh and the rest of the watercooling supplies will be here tomorrow! Gonna get it installed and leak test tomorrow!


----------



## trama09

So do you guys suggest reference or non-reference card for this case? I am thinking about getting another 780. I already have a reference ASUS card one now.


----------



## theilya

ref is better for SLI imo

unless youre on water


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> ref is better for SLI imo
> 
> unless youre on water


Then reference would be better in both cases then.... Reference cards are better for water cooling because of the waterblocks. Most non-reference cards don't get a waterblock. Exceptions are the Lightning and Classified, and occasionally the ASUS direct CUII cards.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarDad*
> 
> How long are the short ones? I'd like to check mine now.
> I have the water cooling installed, but no electronics ordered yet.


Quick estimates. Short cables are 12" for power LED, power button, etc., 24" for audio, and 13" for USB 3.0.


----------



## thehunt33r

I really love this case. This is what I've come to :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







In there : i5 3570K, BeQuiet Dark Rock Advanced C1, ASRock Z77Extreme 4, Sapphire HD7950 Vapor X, Intel 335 180gb + 1tb Caviar blue and Green, and a Seasonic Platinum 760 (that was not installed when the photos were made)

I'm thinking of buying a R9 290X when I can. Do you know if a Prolimatech MK26 will fit in terms of width ?


----------



## Sujeto 1

Yo guys, i think im goin to replace the Stock Fan Coolers of the Case, they seems to not been pushing so much at 100% speed. Could you advice me some good High pushing airflow compatible with the 140mm mounting of Corsair AIR 540?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> Yo guys, i think im goin to replace the Stock Fan Coolers of the Case, they seems to not been pushing so much at 100% speed. Could you advice me some good High pushing airflow compatible with the 140mm mounting of Corsair AIR 540?


For what spot? I'd suggest running 3 120mm fans in the front and if you're going to stick with air cooling then get 3 140mm for the other spots. The Noctua A14 PWM fans have served me well on my Corsair H110, but I'm sure DaveLT has better suggestions as to what 140MM fans to use.


----------



## No Hands 55

from what i have heard cougar fans are fantastic and they look awesome too


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> Yo guys, i think im goin to replace the Stock Fan Coolers of the Case, they seems to not been pushing so much at 100% speed. Could you advice me some good High pushing airflow compatible with the 140mm mounting of Corsair AIR 540?


If you want to increase air flow I would consider using 3 120mm fans in the front panel to replace the stock 140mm fans.

Here's a link to a review Tom's Hardware did last year. I couldn't find one for this year unfortunately.

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/331629-28-cooling-roundup-2012

There is a TON of information here to help you decide what is best for your build. The most important thing to remember when choosing a fan is to understand that the manufactures don't all agree on the proper methods of measuring the CFM, dBa and Static Pressure ratings. This makes if very hard to compare two fans going by only the specs provided by the manufacturers, so it's important to try and find reviews that establish a method of measuring and comparing the performance of all of the fans you are considering in the same way. The link above is one of the best lists I've found for this. I've seen similar reviews over on BitTech's website as well though.

Once you've identified a couple of fans that you like aesthetically, I would come back here and ask for some more opinions and feedback on the ones you think are best. This will ensure you get a fan that you will be happy with when you look in your case.


----------



## iARDAs

How can I add a 3rd HDD guys? Any easy tips?


----------



## EliteGhost

You could mount it above the psu like this Fahrenheit85 did.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery/2570#post_20971235


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> If you want to increase air flow I would consider using 3 120mm fans in the front panel to replace the stock 140mm fans.
> 
> Here's a link to a review Tom's Hardware did last year. I couldn't find one for this year unfortunately.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/331629-28-cooling-roundup-2012
> 
> There is a TON of information here to help you decide what is best for your build. The most important thing to remember when choosing a fan is to understand that the manufactures don't all agree on the proper methods of measuring the CFM, dBa and Static Pressure ratings. This makes if very hard to compare two fans going by only the specs provided by the manufacturers, so it's important to try and find reviews that establish a method of measuring and comparing the performance of all of the fans you are considering in the same way. The link above is one of the best lists I've found for this. I've seen similar reviews over on BitTech's website as well though.
> 
> Once you've identified a couple of fans that you like aesthetically, I would come back here and ask for some more opinions and feedback on the ones you think are best. This will ensure you get a fan that you will be happy with when you look in your case.


But Martin's Liquid lab testing is so much better...

http://martinsliquidlab.org/2013/05/07/fan-testing-round-12/


----------



## [email protected]

Anyone currently running a Corsair H110 P/P in this case?

After I switched out from an R4 to this case last week, I had re-installed an H100 P/P....and recently went back to an old Prolimatech Megahalems (looks awesome....nearly same performance).

But it looks like there would be room for an H110 P/P...wanted to ask first before pulling the trigger so-to-speak.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> For what spot? I'd suggest running 3 120mm fans in the front and if you're going to stick with air cooling then get 3 140mm for the other spots. The Noctua A14 PWM fans have served me well on my Corsair H110, but I'm sure DaveLT has better suggestions as to what 140MM fans to use.


It's hard to say what sort because ALL 140mm fans are usually low static pressure. If one can't withstand the awful color scheme of a Noctua, get a Deepcool UF140-X/SF140

But if it's a front panel fan? Skip the 140mm and grab 3x120mm fans. Of course being me, I won't recommend fans straight off the bat.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> It's hard to say what sort because ALL 140mm fans are usually low static pressure. If one can't withstand the awful color scheme of a Noctua, get a Deepcool UF140-X/SF140
> 
> But if it's a front panel fan? Skip the 140mm and grab 3x120mm fans. Of course being me, I won't recommend fans straight off the bat.


Hey now! They're coming out with black ones next year that actually look pretty nice. However, I'm going to stick to my AP-15s.







Maybe next build I'll go with some Detla's. And if I can find somewhere to hide my PC to where I don't have to hear it.. Maybe I'll get the finger loppers!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Hey now! They're coming out with black ones next year that actually look pretty nice. However, I'm going to stick to my AP-15s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe next build I'll go with some Detla's. And if I can find somewhere to hide my PC to where I don't have to hear it.. Maybe I'll get the finger loppers!


Black and brown ... nope. Actually IMO they just look like plain fans. Everything looks basic about them, something a AFB does is look really intimidating if you saw the sharpness and the curve of the blades

On the left.

TBH, you really are stuck on thinking all Deltas are loud. Some of my deltas are whisper-quiet normally but even on full they aren't too loud. As loud as a AF120 PE yeah but it's still far better than that (especially AFB series)


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Black and brown ... nope. Actually IMO they just look like plain fans. Everything looks basic about them, something a AFB does is look really intimidating if you saw the sharpness and the curve of the blades
> 
> On the left.
> 
> TBH, you really are stuck on thinking all Deltas are loud. Some of my deltas are whisper-quiet normally but even on full they aren't too loud. As loud as a AF120 PE yeah but it's still far better than that (especially AFB series)


I know Delta makes a wide range of fans for ever application. However, most people know them by their finger loppers.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I know Delta makes a wide range of fans for ever application. However, most people know them by their finger loppers.


Of course.


----------



## sipchen

The cougar dual-x fans make pretty good case fans.

http://techgage.com/article/quick-gage-cougar-dual-x-led-fans-140mm-and-120mm-review/


----------



## pcoutu17

I recently got the Xigmatek XAF series 120mm pwm fans (f1255 version), and I'm thoroughly impressed by them. They move an impressive amount of air, even through a pretty thick filter (fractal design arc mini filters). The 140mm haven't done as much for me, but I would take a look at those for 3x120mm front fans.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sipchen*
> 
> The cougar dual-x fans make pretty good case fans.
> 
> http://techgage.com/article/quick-gage-cougar-dual-x-led-fans-140mm-and-120mm-review/


Case fans really have no places in this case. (Punny) In the front, you have a filter, which means you need SP to defeat the filter, otherwise the fans are defeated. In the back, if you have a Heatsink, then you'll need to maximize the airflow through to get that hot air out. I really recommend using all SP fans in this case. Case fans just really don't have a place in the case, imo.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sipchen*
> 
> The cougar dual-x fans make pretty good case fans.
> 
> http://techgage.com/article/quick-gage-cougar-dual-x-led-fans-140mm-and-120mm-review/


Case fans really have no places in this case. (Punny) In the front, you have a filter, which means you need SP to defeat the filter, otherwise the fans are defeated. In the back, if you have a Heatsink, then you'll need to maximize the airflow through to get that hot air out. I really recommend using all SP fans in this case. Case fans just really don't have a place in the case, imo.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcoutu17*
> 
> I recently got the Xigmatek XAF series 120mm pwm fans (f1255 version), and I'm thoroughly impressed by them. They move an impressive amount of air, even through a pretty thick filter (fractal design arc mini filters). The 140mm haven't done as much for me, but I would take a look at those for 3x120mm front fans.


Sorry to burst your bubble but they are just as bad as CM fans are








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Case fans really have no places in this case. (Punny) In the front, you have a filter, which means you need SP to defeat the filter, otherwise the fans are defeated. In the back, if you have a Heatsink, then you'll need to maximize the airflow through to get that hot air out. I really recommend using all SP fans in this case. Case fans just really don't have a place in the case, imo.


Check out the horribly overrated noise rating


----------



## pcoutu17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble but they are just as bad as CM fans are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the horribly overrated noise rating


Have you tried them out yourself? Most of the reviews I've seen were on the 140mm, which actually do confirm the CFM specs as being accurate, just not the noise levels. Even on that note, I have to say that my GPU fans are MUCH louder than any of the XAF fans.

I don't think Xigmatek's previous series were anything of quality, but these are working great for me. I know Bitfenix Spectre Pro's aren't anything close to being good fans, but the f1255 pull probably double the amount of air, even when they are working through a filter and the spectre's weren't.

Just to clarify, I would never recommend these as heatsink fans, although I have seen a review or two that actually show them being pretty high performers in that respect.

These things are helping to keep my HD 7990 at a very respectable (from what I've seen of other users) ~74C in FurMark, and ~65 in demanding games.

I'm just saying, don't knock a fan because the company has had unsatisfactory performance in the past.


----------



## DaveLT

Dude. I'm the resident fan expert. What fan have i not touched i wonder!


----------



## pcoutu17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Dude. I'm the resident fan expert. What fan have i not touched i wonder!


Alright, I'd be glad to see a test or review from you! Either way, my experience with them has been positive. However, since you are the expert, I'll happily retract my opinion as it clearly has no validity.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcoutu17*
> 
> Alright, I'd be glad to see a test or review from you! Either way, my experience with them has been positive. However, since you are the expert, I'll happily retract my opinion as it clearly has no validity.


I'll best honest with ya, Xigmatek fans are really crappy. As i said, they're just as crappy as CM fans. I don't post benchmarks or anything but the only fans i can compare them to are deltas (because i have no "silent" fan) and with the use of my current airflow measurement equipment would have to be against a delta because i don't own a hot wire anemometer anymore

And now, explain why i can flex a xigmatek and CM fan blade so much, flex of a fan blade indicates poor airflow performance and vibration due to flexing increases noise

So I did have a XAF-F1255 here in my lab before and here are the results :
AFB1212H vs XAF-F1255
Full speed noise results : 38dB vs 42dB
Full speed airflow results : 92CFM (again, it's just a normal anemometer so it's not accurate) vs 44CFM

Full speed push-pull 2 fan on Deepcool Neptwin on 3.6GHz 1.3V (on purpose) L5520 temp results : 56C vs 65C

As you can see, the differences are pretty drastic even on a low heat dissipation processor. 1 thing though, I'm not sure how much heat the uncore (QPI-DRAM/QPI-Vtt and stuff like L3) is putting out ... It was at 1.35v


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> How can I add a 3rd HDD guys? Any easy tips?


If you got one of the 5-1/4 bays available, you can use a 5-1/4 to 3-1/2 bay converter to mount another HDD. I did that on mine and had no problems.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteGhost*
> 
> You could mount it above the psu like this Fahrenheit85 did.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery/2570#post_20971235


That's very clever!


----------



## pcoutu17

Again, I agree that Xigmatek doesn't have the best track record. That's some pretty interesting data though. It looks almost as if we are talking about two different fans. Are you sure you aren't thinking of the xLf series? I mean, that's ~20dB and ~50CFM off of their specs, which I know manufacturer specs don't mean much, but they're never THAT bad. Not to mention, that it's nowhere close to any of the other reviews I've seen. Again, this is clearly on a heatsink, and I'm referring to their use as case fans, but still.

We should probably get back to talking about the fantastic case that is the Air 540 though


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcoutu17*
> 
> Again, I agree that Xigmatek doesn't have the best track record. That's some pretty interesting data though. It looks almost as if we are talking about two different fans. Are you sure you aren't thinking of the xLf series? I mean, that's ~20dB and ~50CFM off of their specs, which I know manufacturer specs don't mean much, but they're never THAT bad. Not to mention, that it's nowhere close to any of the other reviews I've seen. Again, this is clearly on a heatsink, and I'm referring to their use as case fans, but still.
> 
> We should probably get back to talking about the fantastic case that is the Air 540 though


They're ALWAYS that bad. I know Xigmatek very well. 20dB and more airflow than a noctua/gentle typhoon? Sounds legit. If they ARE indeed that good everybody would be snapping them up. Are they? NO. And i AM talking about the XAF. XLF is even worse, i could clearly hear them over my AFB1212H and it gives out very little airflow

Still, the airflow measurements are in open-air


----------



## WarDad

Try a 38mm deep 140mm fan. Silverstone FHP141 the BEAST.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/official-nvidia-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-mod/3250#post_19130213

I used many different fans on the 48mm thick 120mm radiators.

The Excalibur performed well alone in push due to their high static pressure.
They are supposed to be louder than most, but:
1. I don't have to run two fans in push-pull.
2. The whoosh noise is easily tolerated.
3. I don't listen to intake noise as the intake is in the case. Why does everyone only measure intake noise?
4. Don't use these for pull. The blades will resonate. A wire ring finger guard will break up the resonance.

38mm fans seem to suffer from growling or brrrphing. I think the fan motor gets abrupt pulses that causes the blades to slap the air. Which flexes the blades and frame causing the growling. The 38mm deep fan blade steeper pitch has more sideways vector which makes the slapping effect worse.
In contrast the Noctuas PWM fans have custom motor controller that ramps up the pulses rather than the others abrupt slap on.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarDad*
> 
> 38mm fans seem to suffer from growling or brrrphing. I think the fan motor gets abrupt pulses that causes the blades to slap the air. Which flexes the blades and frame causing the growling. The 38mm deep fan blade steeper pitch has more sideways vector which makes the slapping effect worse.
> In contrast the Noctuas PWM fans have custom motor controller that ramps up the pulses rather than the others abrupt slap on.


Then you must be using really outdated 38mm fans







My FFB1212VHE does not do that

The blades don't slap the air, it's just switched on and off for those with archaic controllers


----------



## zadood

i need advice on what case fans i should replace the stock ones with to get very good amount of airflow going. i have 2 gtx 780 lightning and they're rather close to each other on my asus hero mobo so i want very good airflow in there.

please advice


----------



## ikjadoon

Good read: http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Vertical-vs-Horizontal-Case-Cooling-89/

A nice quote that reaffirms why the Air 540 is a stellar cooling case:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



What our testing has shown is that the Silverstone FT02B-W has great cooling, but it is not due to the case being able to work with the forces of convection. Instead, the benefit is due to the fact that the internal layout adds very little resistance between the intake and exhaust fans. In traditional cases, the front intake has to go past the hard drive mounts (and any drives installed in those mounts) before it reaches the motherboard and other hot components. While the distance is not huge, the extra 5-7 inches and blockage by any drives is enough to cause a drop in the amount of directed airflow the intake fans can provide. In the Silverstone FT02B-W, the intake is at the bottom of the case rather than the front, which allows the front intake to completely bypass the hard drive mounts (turning the 5-7 inches into only 1-2 inches).


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zadood*
> 
> i need advice on what case fans i should replace the stock ones with to get very good amount of airflow going. i have 2 gtx 780 lightning and they're rather close to each other on my asus hero mobo so i want very good airflow in there.
> 
> please advice


Mate, take two seconds to read through the thread. Almost every page someone has asked this question.


----------



## rhinitis

Well I guess I will have to wait till tax season to join. I bought the case now because it was on sale.


----------



## TechCrazy

I want to pull the trigger but Im having second thoughts.


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Good read: http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Vertical-vs-Horizontal-Case-Cooling-89/
> 
> A nice quote that reaffirms why the Air 540 is a stellar cooling case:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> What our testing has shown is that the Silverstone FT02B-W has great cooling, but it is not due to the case being able to work with the forces of convection. Instead, the benefit is due to the fact that the internal layout adds very little resistance between the intake and exhaust fans. In traditional cases, the front intake has to go past the hard drive mounts (and any drives installed in those mounts) before it reaches the motherboard and other hot components. While the distance is not huge, the extra 5-7 inches and blockage by any drives is enough to cause a drop in the amount of directed airflow the intake fans can provide. In the Silverstone FT02B-W, the intake is at the bottom of the case rather than the front, which allows the front intake to completely bypass the hard drive mounts (turning the 5-7 inches into only 1-2 inches).


No case with at least an exhaust fan above the hot components or more than one moderately successfully placed fans really cares about natural convection.

The air moved inside a case due to natural convection is a joke by comparison to even the weakest 120/140mm fan. Convection would be in the ballpark of 100s to 1000x weaker.

Real life example? Walk ontop of a dark concrete or rock surface a sunny day. The temp difference between the surface and the ambient will easily be in the range of 40-70oF. Will you feel any updraft cause of it? No way.

The scale required for convection to create enough stratification to make it count is in the range of some large buildings big enough to create micro climates and mainly natural meteorological events in the atmosphere.

The few cubic feet of air in a pc case, a car or even a typical room offer very little variation. Heat transmission through radiation is much more pronounced (that you will actually feel over the concrete pavement in the above example).


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> I want to pull the trigger but Im having second thoughts.


Do you have any particular concerns? We can try to clear up a few things if you want.


----------



## Sujeto 1

Hello again guys, it-s me mario. Lel. I need to ask something. Worth replacing fans on the CORSAIR AIR 540? if yes

I see some people replaced the 2 front fans with 3 SP120 High Perfomance, but then which fan is good for the rear? AF140 ? i think AF140 is kinda the same on the Stock.

Another thing to point out, is that 3 x 120 fans on the front looks uggly IMO.

Here is my mess at the moment


----------



## jameyscott

The stock fan is a AF140L. It's complete crap, the AF140 is much better, but there are better options out there. Really just depends on how much aesthetics mean to you. Why do you think 3x 120MM fans looks bad in the front? I think just two 140s in the front looks horrible because there is so much unused space. If you're stayiing on air, a member on here was able to jimmy 3 140s in the front, but since I'm watercooling now, I won't be doing that.


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> The stock fan is a AF140L. It's complete crap, the AF140 is much better, but there are better options out there. Really just depends on how much aesthetics mean to you. Why do you think 3x 120MM fans looks bad in the front? I think just two 140s in the front looks horrible because there is so much unused space. If you're stayiing on air, a member on here was able to jimmy 3 140s in the front, but since I'm watercooling now, I won't be doing that.


Yes, but sure he had to mod the case, i won't drill up the case. There are only holes for 2x 140 or 3x 120.

What other 140mm models do you sudgest? I was reading that specs out of the box are useless and shoudnt guide my purchase for that. More than for reviews and experiences. Stetical im just looking for black everything, actually i don't like too much the grey zones and ring fo the fans but i guess red rings are quite acceptable.

For example this one from rosewill

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006CSKM20/ref=s9_simh_gw_p147_d0_i3?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=12S25X97VFWDHTFJ4NX7&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1630072222&pf_rd_i=507846

It looks amazin rigth of the box, its cheaper and have much better numbers than AF120. Im very tempted to pick those.


----------



## jameyscott

Deepcool UF140-X/SF140 Or the new Noctua fans coming out early next year are in black. However, you really are jipping yourself by not going with 3 120MM fans in the front mate.


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Deepcool UF140-X/SF140 Or the new Noctua fans coming out early next year are in black. However, you really are jipping yourself by not going with 3 120MM fans in the front mate.


What in crhist does means "Jipping"? is 3 x 120 on front a big difference on cooling?


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisw19*
> 
> Do you have any particular concerns? We can try to clear up a few things if you want.


Ive always been picky about everything matching and some how my mb has blue on the hs, ram is red, 24pin psu extenstion can be red or white and leds is white. Considering picking up the ASUS MAXIMUS VI HERO but idk if i want to go through the hassle of having to put everything together and selling this gigabyte mb.


----------



## WarDad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Then you must be using really outdated 38mm fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My FFB1212VHE does not do that
> 
> The blades don't slap the air, it's just switched on and off for those with archaic controllers


The FFB1212VHE does not have38mm deep blades. The "FINS" take up a good part of the depth.

"Slap" is an expression for the non technical. I am an electronics professional and have worked with motor controllers.
The issue is the quick turn on and turn off (pulse) on the coils. The magnetic field is moved in staggered steps (phase steps).
This digital stepping is more power efficient and easier to drive than a smoother analog ramp up and ramp down on the coils.

Some reference stuff:
https://www.google.com/search?q=brushless+fan+motor&rls=com.microsoft:en-US:IE-Address&rlz=1I7ADRA_enUS445&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=FhNzUszAC8j9lAWV0IB4&ved=0CEkQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=703


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarDad*
> 
> The FFB1212VHE does not have38mm deep blades. The "FINS" take up a good part of the depth.
> 
> "Slap" is an expression for the non technical. I am an electronics professional and have worked with motor controllers.
> The issue is the quick turn on and turn off (pulse) on the coils. The magnetic field is moved in staggered steps (phase steps).
> This digital stepping is more power efficient and easier to drive than a smoother analog ramp up and ramp down on the coils.
> 
> Some reference stuff:
> https://www.google.com/search?q=brushless+fan+motor&rls=com.microsoft:en-US:IE-Address&rlz=1I7ADRA_enUS445&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=FhNzUszAC8j9lAWV0IB4&ved=0CEkQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=703


Well i guess, yeah. But my Nidec V12 ultraflo doesn't do that either







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcfoo*
> 
> No case with at least an exhaust fan above the hot components or more than one moderately successfully placed fans really cares about natural convection.
> 
> The air moved inside a case due to natural convection is a joke by comparison to even the weakest 120/140mm fan. Convection would be in the ballpark of 100s to 1000x weaker.
> 
> Real life example? Walk ontop of a dark concrete or rock surface a sunny day. The temp difference between the surface and the ambient will easily be in the range of 40-70oF. Will you feel any updraft cause of it? No way.
> 
> The scale required for convection to create enough stratification to make it count is in the range of some large buildings big enough to create micro climates and mainly natural meteorological events in the atmosphere.
> 
> The few cubic feet of air in a pc case, a car or even a typical room offer very little variation. Heat transmission through radiation is much more pronounced (that you will actually feel over the concrete pavement in the above example).


I expected quality from you and you delievered once again







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcfoo*
> 
> I don't think there is a definitive answer on what is "better". Clearly depends on case design, fan placement and direction of flow etc. But not due to "hot air goes up" effects.
> 
> Yes, heat rises, but stack effect/convection flow rates when compared with any type of forced ventilation are anemic.
> In buildings you can talk about stack ventilation / chimney effects easier, as by comparison you have much larger interior volumes for air to stratify, wind blowing slow but massive volumes of air on the outside to create pressure differences between the top /bottom / sides of the structure.
> 
> All that to achieve what? A few air-changes per hour (i.e. replacing 100% of the interior air with fresh air). Top requirements are what? Like 30 Air changes per hour for busy places like bars, to 40-60 Air Changes for commercial Kitchens. Normal housing / offices etc are usually in the middle single digits, 4~6. The latter is attainable with natural ventilation (i.e. combination of pressure differences and natural convection).
> 
> A case is what? 5 cubic fit of space average?
> Nah&#8230;much less&#8230;a 900D is a tad less than 4 cu ft.
> A 540D is 2.2 cu. ft.
> 
> And we have fans that displace (nominal) 20-30cu ft. at really low rpm.
> The AF140s like those in the 540 claim 68 cfm&#8230;that means that in an ideal condition, and with a heavy, 50% restriction due to mesh/filters/internals we will still have some 30 cu. ft moved around for each "paired" intake / exhaust fan set per minute.
> 
> That translates to *roughly 800 air changes per hour*, using just 2x 140mm fans&#8230;
> An effective 20 cfm airflow, would still result to more than 540 air changes per hour.
> 
> I hope you realize that the natural buoyancy of hot air, convection and gravity forces are simply not even in the ballpark of "resisting" forced ventilation. The effect of those falls in the "measurement error/tolerances" magnitude.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Deepcool UF140-X/SF140 Or the new Noctua fans coming out early next year are in black. However, you really are jipping yourself by not going with 3 120MM fans in the front mate.


Yo mate, deepcool came out with new 140mm fans that look really great








http://www.deepcool-us.com/Product/GF140/Design/ I know i can buy them from china for 18$ (Compare that to 40$ for a NF-P14 in my town)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> Yes, but sure he had to mod the case, i won't drill up the case. There are only holes for 2x 140 or 3x 120.
> 
> What other 140mm models do you sudgest? I was reading that specs out of the box are useless and shoudnt guide my purchase for that. More than for reviews and experiences. Stetical im just looking for black everything, actually i don't like too much the grey zones and ring fo the fans but i guess red rings are quite acceptable.
> 
> For example this one from rosewill
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006CSKM20/ref=s9_simh_gw_p147_d0_i3?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=12S25X97VFWDHTFJ4NX7&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1630072222&pf_rd_i=507846
> 
> It looks amazin rigth of the box, its cheaper and have much better numbers than AF120. Im very tempted to pick those.


Which is vastly overrated


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Yo mate, deepcool came out with new 140mm fans that look really great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.deepcool-us.com/Product/GF140/Design/ I know i can buy them from china for 18$ (Compare that to 40$ for a NF-P14 in my town)
> /quote]
> 
> Bah! I just reposted the ones you recommended earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But dang... Those are pretty. If I decide to go with a green build next time... Hmmm.


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> What in crhist does means "Jipping"? is 3 x 120 on front a big difference on cooling?


To "jip" someone means to rip them off, or try to.screw them over etc.like if someone comes up to you on the street and shows you a box of fancy watches, and tells you they are 20$ each.... there's a good chance he's trying to jip you.

What the guy ment is that if you arnt using 3 120mm fans in the front of the case, you are kind of ripping yourself off on airflow, because 3 120mm will perform much better then the stock


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> To "jip" someone means to rip them off, or try to.screw them over etc.like if someone comes up to you on the street and shows you a box of fancy watches, and tells you they are 20$ each.... there's a good chance he's trying to jip you.
> 
> What the guy ment is that if you arnt using 3 120mm fans in the front of the case, you are kind of ripping yourself off on airflow, because 3 120mm will perform much better then the stock


That's exactly what I meant. Why would you sacrifice airflow when you can easily get more?


----------



## zadood

hey...if i get 3 x sp120 for my front intake and my board has 3 fan headers (1 for back and 2 for front stock) can i safely get a y-cable to run the 3 sp120 in front from 2 headers?


----------



## gdubc

Yes


----------



## maynard14

ahmm i know this is question has been answered before but i cant seem to find a straight forward answer... i care about the esthetic of my rig,.. i am thinking of getting sp 120 fans and 140 on the exhaust for esthetic ,.. color red and black theme

but my question is which is better sp 120 or af 120 fans?

thanks again and sorry for the questions,.. i am having hard time also on my gpu temp.. at auto fans my gpu 7970 reference card is already @ 85c while playing crysis even @ 65 percent fan speed,..

i have aerocool shark fans 140 at the back and 3 120 deepcool fans color red at the front as in take,.. what can i do to lower my gpu temp


----------



## kingtink

I recently emailed corsair george with the email he left on this thread and another address responded telling me to use support tickets on corsair's site. after a few messages and copies of the scratches on window panel and purchase receipt, i am getting a new panel while being waived for sending back the damaged panel i have. i got my case back in august so corsair's support for this case has been thoroughly easy and pain free.

anyone who has a scratched panel or other problems should contact corsairs rma dept.

and to continue the "jipping" answer: jip is believed to be from the term gypsy. to get jipped is to get tricked, to get less out of something because someone withheld knowledge from you. some ppl think its derogatory to use jip like how some ppl think its derogatory to say things are gay. so, um, be careful and not say it around sensitive ppl lol


----------



## kingtink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> ahmm i know this is question has been answered before but i cant seem to find a straight forward answer... i care about the esthetic of my rig,.. i am thinking of getting sp 120 fans and 140 on the exhaust for esthetic ,.. color red and black theme
> 
> but my question is which is better sp 120 or af 120 fans?
> 
> thanks again and sorry for the questions,.. i am having hard time also on my gpu temp.. at auto fans my gpu 7970 reference card is already @ 85c while playing crysis even @ 65 percent fan speed,..
> 
> i have aerocool shark fans 140 at the back and 3 120 deepcool fans color red at the front as in take,.. what can i do to lower my gpu temp


i think you are suppose to get sp 120 fans.

the reason could be that sp fans are better at the static pressure thing and from what i remember by reading this thread is that static pressure helps with pulling air or pushing air thru filters. and that helps with performance/cooling. despite af fans being noted for having high airflow the static pressure on the af fans arent good enough to use. whether you ll have a temperature difference between these fans is unknown by me.

your gpu 7970 being kinda hot could probably be helped better in a forum dedicated to 7970 users. i hope you have tried asking in those threads already.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingtink*
> 
> i think you are suppose to get sp 120 fans.
> 
> the reason could be that sp fans are better at the static pressure thing and from what i remember by reading this thread is that static pressure helps with pulling air or pushing air thru filters. and that helps with performance/cooling. despite af fans being noted for having high airflow the static pressure on the af fans arent good enough to use. whether you ll have a temperature difference between these fans is unknown by me.
> 
> your gpu 7970 being kinda hot could probably be helped better in a forum dedicated to 7970 users. i hope you have tried asking in those threads already.


thank you so much for clearing my head haha.. know ill get sp 120 fans and one 140 sp fan,.. can you recommend a good led or lighting for this case?

yes they said that 7970 referecne powercolor is hot by stock.. so maybe there isnt a fix for my high temps..

thank you again bro


----------



## gdubc

Rgb led kit *here*. It a goodun.


----------



## kingtink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> thank you so much for clearing my head haha.. know ill get sp 120 fans and one 140 sp fan,.. can you recommend a good led or lighting for this case?
> 
> yes they said that 7970 referecne powercolor is hot by stock.. so maybe there isnt a fix for my high temps..
> 
> thank you again bro


i havent seen a lot of LED options but i KNOW there are quite a few.

NZHT Hue. i was considering this because it seemed so easy.

Theres the corsair link led option. Pricey i think.

I bought 5050 led lights off of amazon. For the uninitiated, its a bit daunting to undertake adding these led strips and powering them thru the psu. But these can be modular, meaning you can add different equipment and have different type of remotes. I currently have a button remote but Im considering upgrading to a RF remote with touch control for full color spectrum. Also, leftover led strip can be used anywhere else as long as you find a way to power these 5050 led.

There are probably more options. I saw some pictures in this thread where the LED lights are spaced apart very well and add a very nice look. the 5050 led has a lot of light (adjustable brightness by 8 levels)


----------



## gdubc

The ones I linked are the 5050 ones with remote. They are plenty bright! You can cut and rewire the strips to space them how you like.


----------



## Umbrium

Hey guys

My goal here is to build the ultimate aircooled system with the emphasis on silence. Really the only thing making noise is the GPU and theres not much I can do about that. yet.
I'm running 6x Noctua NF-12 PWM's with NH-u14s cooling the CPU. Only storage currently is 240GB Neutron GTX SSD by Corsair. PSU is semi-passive as a silent build requires it.

Do you guys have any tips on what to do with the ugly stamped out holes for the HDD sleds?

And CorsairGeorge, Will there ever be a solid sidepanel available for those who don't want a window? (I like my window, just thinking about the future of my build)

Next thing to come is bitfenix individually sleeved extensions


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Umbrium*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> My goal here is to build the ultimate aircooled system with the emphasis on silence. Really the only thing making noise is the GPU and theres not much I can do about that. yet.
> I'm running 6x Noctua NF-12 PWM's with NH-u14s cooling the CPU. Only storage currently is 240GB Neutron GTX SSD by Corsair. PSU is semi-passive as a silent build requires it.
> 
> Do you guys have any tips on what to do with the ugly stamped out holes for the HDD sleds?
> 
> And CorsairGeorge, Will there ever be a solid sidepanel available for those who don't want a window? (I like my window, just thinking about the future of my build)


What are you looking for in regards to the openings under the HDD trays? If all you want is a cover, you could use just about anything you want and paint it black to match. If you want filters, then check out this link.

http://www.demcifilter.com/p0433/Corsair-Air-540-Bottom-Dust-Filter.aspx

The side panels on this case are interchangeable. You can order a new solid back panel and just flip it over and use it in place of the windowed panel. There is one group member here who uses two windowed panels, so there is no reason you can't get another back panel and use two of them. You would still have the vented openings in the corner of the panel that is meant to allow airflow to the PSU, but you could actually turn that into a side panel fan mount very easily, or cover it up in the same manner you would the bottom openings under the HDD trays.


----------



## johnnyman

today i bought 3 sp120 perfomance fans for the front to replace the stock ones.i run some tests previous and after new fans and there is no difference at all with temps.!seems af140 fans are good enough.


----------



## jameyscott

Finally made a build log!







I tore everything out for watercooling and decided it was time to do a build log.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1438322/ze-cube/0_20

Here's a pic for those who don't want to go check out the build log. I still am waiting for the EK FC terminal, but that'll be here tomorrow and I can leak test then.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyman*
> 
> today i bought 3 sp120 perfomance fans for the front to replace the stock ones.i run some tests previous and after new fans and there is no difference at all with temps.!seems af140 fans are good enough.


really sir,.. hmmm


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyman*
> 
> today i bought 3 sp120 perfomance fans for the front to replace the stock ones.i run some tests previous and after new fans and there is no difference at all with temps.!seems af140 fans are good enough.


I'm not sure that really proves that the AF140l fans are good for air flow through the filter though. This only proves that they were not a limiting factor in the cooling potential of your system.


----------



## johnnyman

maybe cuz i have h100i for cpu cooling and no aircooler?


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyman*
> 
> today i bought 3 sp120 perfomance fans for the front to replace the stock ones.i run some tests previous and after new fans and there is no difference at all with temps.!seems af140 fans are good enough.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I'm not sure that really proves that the AF140l fans are good for air flow through the filter though. This only proves that they were not a limiting factor in the cooling potential of your system.


Another thing is maybe you could get the same results but with less fan speed and therefore less noise. Also, the results will be different for everyone and their unique situations.


----------



## johnnyman

now im running the af140l fans at 850rpm and they are dead silent.with the sp120 perfomance fans i run them at 850rpm via fan controller bitfenix hydra pro and they are louder.i like silence very much.also when i lower the rpm via controller the sp120fans makes greeding noise..why?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyman*
> 
> now im running the af140l fans at 850rpm and they are dead silent.with the sp120 perfomance fans i run them at 850rpm via fan controller bitfenix hydra pro and they are louder.i like silence very much.also when i lower the rpm via controller the sp120fans makes greeding noise..why?


Because the sp fans don't like being undervolted


----------



## johnnyman

what can i do now??the sp120 perfomance fans that i have on h100i and control them via corsairlink2 they dont make greeding noise.what u recommend?


----------



## gdubc

I have read of the sp120s making noise with certain fan controllers. Mine don't make that noise with a cheap bitfinix recon.


----------



## jameyscott

Turn them up until the noise stops. That's what I'd suggest. They won't sound loud if you keep them at a constant rate. The ear detects change is sounds better than the actual sound itself. Eventually, you won't even notice the sound.


----------



## johnnyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I have read of the sp120s making noise with certain fan controllers. Mine don't make that noise with a cheap bitfinix recon.


i have bitfenix hydra pro.maybe this is the problem?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Turn them up until the noise stops. That's what I'd suggest. They won't sound loud if you keep them at a constant rate. The ear detects change is sounds better than the actual sound itself. Eventually, you won't even notice the sound.


if i have them at high speed they dont make that sound.i also tried with the low noise adapter but greeding is still there..maybe i sell both sp120fans and bitfenix hydra pro and stay with af140l connected to mobo.


----------



## gdubc

Maybe you got a couple bad ones?


----------



## johnnyman

u mean sp120s?rly dont know.i bought them today.is it possible to power 2 fans from header on mobo?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyman*
> 
> u mean sp120s?rly dont know.i bought them today.is it possible to power 2 fans from header on mobo?


You'll be fine with 2 sp on a single fan header. You're not using a true high performance fan which would blow a fan header on a mobo


----------



## johnnyman

ok m8!thx for ur time and help.i ll try tommorow to connect them that way!


----------



## TechCrazy

Well I did it, I bought the 540. For $120 w/mir I guess its not to bad. Also once I move everything over and try to get $$ from this Fractal design R4 if I decide to sell because shipping will cost ALOT.


----------



## PS13

hey guys just showing those of you running the stock fans what i have done with the rear AF140, i noticed the fans have holes for 5mm LEDs to go in. my theme in my case is red, white and black so i thought i would try red and white LEDs in there.


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PS13*
> 
> hey guys just showing those of you running the stock fans what i have done with the rear AF140, i noticed the fans have holes for 5mm LEDs to go in. my theme in my case is red, white and black so i thought i would try red and white LEDs in there.


Cool! Nice work!


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PS13*
> 
> hey guys just showing those of you running the stock fans what i have done with the rear AF140, i noticed the fans have holes for 5mm LEDs to go in. my theme in my case is red, white and black so i thought i would try red and white LEDs in there.


how did you do that bro,? and where did you connect the led for power?


----------



## PS13

@ francisw19. thanks!

@ maynard14.
i just bought one of each of these,
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1354_1356&products_id=21842
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1354_1356&products_id=21843

then glued the LEDs in to the holes on the fan, ran the cables around the fan and cable tied them up. it wouldn't be hard to do it properly but i wanted to try it out like this before attempting to do a better/neater job.


----------



## Daggi

Joining the club with my 540 Air
I really love this case


----------



## jameyscott

What are your temps like with just a 240MM for both the graphics card and CPU? Also, would you mind taking a second and adding your rig to your signature?


----------



## Daggi

I also have a 280 rad in the top of the case.
My temps are: 28°C idle and 51°C load.


----------



## Daggi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daggi*
> 
> I also have a 280 rad in the top of the case.
> My temps are: 28°C idle and 51°C load.


That's for the CPU, Going to check out the GPU also if I got the time later tonight


----------



## RAFFY

Add me to the owners list! My Corsair Carbide Air 540 arrived yesterday afternoon via FedEx! Now I am waiting for Monday to receive the rest of my new build. I will also be creating a new build thread entitled "Project: Blood Splatter". Just as the name says I will be painting my case red with blood splatter throughout the case both inside and out. Hopefully if everything goes as planned I will have the painting done later tonight! Here's some proof, if you need me to retake a picture with my OCN name in the picture just let me know! Thanks guys.

Just cracking the seal


Unboxed!


And the helper butts in for his inaugural appearance


----------



## johnnyman

congrats man for ur new case and what a beautiful dog!!!


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyman*
> 
> congrats man for ur new case and what a beautiful dog!!!


Thanks a lot! He is the definition of a mutt. I got him from a friend whose dog had babies from a random lover who jumped the fence. It turns out that he is a Chow Chow, Beagle, Golden Retriever, Pointer, and Soft coated wheaten terrier. He's 7 months and only 30lbs, according to his DNA test they say he should between 50-87lbs. I'm holding my breath on that one lol.


----------



## WarDad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> ... He's 7 months and only 30lbs, according to his DNA test they say he should between 50-87lbs. I'm holding my breath on that one lol.


Dogs get DNA tests now???

Here is my 540 and helper.


Upper right corner. 2x 280mm 45mm thick Alphacool NexXxos UT45 and Notura 140mm PWM fans


Front RAD mounted in new holes.


Rad Junction hose installed. 3/8 ID, 5/8 OD tubing. Rotary Barb fittings chosen for low profile clearance.
Koolance 90 degree NZL-L10B-BK, Enzotech 30 degree BRHF-G1/4-38-30


Reservoir is soon to be mounted upright on hanging brackets.
The Bitspower multi-z 150 is too long, but maybe I can make it fit. The 80 model would have been easier.

It's pumping water now. Swiftech Apogee Drive II pump & water block combo socket 2011.
I have DVD, SSDs, Ram, all tested in my old 2600k system.
When I finally get my deep discount on a 4930k, I will buy the rest.


Pappy the Papillion. No loyalty, first pretty face with food and he is gone.


Rift Raft Pack.


----------



## Sujeto 1

Good nigh guys, when i finished my rig i realized that the door system is kinda of complex or is just my case that came deffective. The door seems toe be misaligned and can't close totally, actually it leaves a small gap in the top rigth gap rigth before the front panel plastic as it is not closing preoperly, like a bit misaligned, the window doesnt keep mounted in the case, only close if i aplly presure and put the screwes quicly. Not big deal but i would like to confirm if this is part of the design and you also have this same problem in your case or is mine which came deffective. I will take some pictures tomorrow.

update: I just switched the other side panel (no windowed) to the windowed panel location, and it seems it also leave this very small gap in the top front before front panel plastic. As i susptected is a design issue.


----------



## jameyscott

I have to do that with my case to. I don't consider it a big deal.


----------



## macro6

Anyone have the silver version of the air 540?


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarDad*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs get DNA tests now???
> 
> Here is my 540 and helper.
> 
> 
> Upper right corner. 2x 280mm 45mm thick Alphacool NexXxos UT45 and Notura 140mm PWM fans
> 
> 
> Front RAD mounted in new holes.
> 
> 
> Rad Junction hose installed. 3/8 ID, 5/8 OD tubing. Rotary Barb fittings chosen for low profile clearance.
> Koolance 90 degree NZL-L10B-BK, Enzotech 30 degree BRHF-G1/4-38-30
> 
> 
> Reservoir is soon to be mounted upright on hanging brackets.
> The Bitspower multi-z 150 is too long, but maybe I can make it fit. The 80 model would have been easier.
> 
> It's pumping water now. Swiftech Apogee Drive II pump & water block combo socket 2011.
> I have DVD, SSDs, Ram, all tested in my old 2600k system.
> When I finally get my deep discount on a 4930k, I will buy the rest.
> 
> 
> Pappy the Papillion. No loyalty, first pretty face with food and he is gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rafting pack.


This made my day








This is great, is that your regular hobby?


----------



## TyNiX

Hello , everyone. Been watching your builds and decided to post mine. Hope you guys enjoy it. The specs are [email protected] with EK Supreme WB , Msi Big Bang XpowerII , Saphhire 7990 with EK SP10000 WB , MSI 7970 with AlphaCool WB and Backplate, the rads are both Alphacool 45mm with 8 SP120 Corsair High Performance fans and everything is pumped with an DDC Ultra With EK top + reservoir, 16GB Corsair XMS3 at 2000Mhz, 2x 1TB WD Black Enterprise, SSD OCZ Vertex4, Corsair AX1200i PSU and i think that's about it. Posted a 3dmark and the temps idle at 33 degrees Celsius and max out at about 47 on the GPU's and 53-54 on the CPU. Cheers.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7334973


----------



## jameyscott

I am still waiting on the EK-FC terminal, but I did install the power supply. It requires me to use the last thumb screw holes for it.



1300 watts for less than 200 bucks and based on Superflower Leadex design? Heck yes! This PSU is better than current offerings from Seasonic! Way cheaper than the x1250 and AX1200i from Seasonic and Corsair respectively.


----------



## theKab

Sweet build, looking good TyNiX! And very nice temps! Congrats!


----------



## xNutella

7970+7990 !? That's news to me. so basically you are running 3 cards







. any noticeable micro stutter or funny bugs?.


----------



## WarDad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> This made my day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is great, is that your regular hobby?


I wish I could take that much time off. I usually go canoeing twice a year on the green river thru the Canyon Lands in Utah.


----------



## WarDad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyNiX*
> 
> Hello , everyone. Been watching your builds and decided to post mine. Hope you guys enjoy it. The specs are [email protected] with EK Supreme WB , Msi Big Bang XpowerII , Saphhire 7990 with EK SP10000 WB , MSI 7970 with AlphaCool WB and Backplate, the rads are both Alphacool 45mm with 8 SP120 Corsair High Performance fans and everything is pumped with an DDC Ultra With EK top + reservoir, 16GB Corsair XMS3 at 2000Mhz, 2x 1TB WD Black Enterprise, SSD OCZ Vertex4, Corsair AX1200i PSU and i think that's about it. Posted a 3dmark and the temps idle at 33 degrees Celsius and max out at about 47 on the GPU's and 53-54 on the CPU. Cheers.


Good looking build. It performs like a beast too.


----------



## TyNiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> 7970+7990 !? That's news to me. so basically you are running 3 cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . any noticeable micro stutter or funny bugs?.


3 way SLI / CF is the best concerninc microstutter and frame pacing. I use it on 3xDell U2412 in portrait mode with 3600x1920 and it rocks everything with no problems or microstutter. Glad you like my build.


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyNiX*
> 
> Hello , everyone. Been watching your builds and decided to post mine. Hope you guys enjoy it. The specs are [email protected] with EK Supreme WB , Msi Big Bang XpowerII , Saphhire 7990 with EK SP10000 WB , MSI 7970 with AlphaCool WB and Backplate, the rads are both Alphacool 45mm with 8 SP120 Corsair High Performance fans and everything is pumped with an DDC Ultra With EK top + reservoir, 16GB Corsair XMS3 at 2000Mhz, 2x 1TB WD Black Enterprise, SSD OCZ Vertex4, Corsair AX1200i PSU and i think that's about it. Posted a 3dmark and the temps idle at 33 degrees Celsius and max out at about 47 on the GPU's and 53-54 on the CPU. Cheers.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7334973
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's a great build! Lots of muscle and nice work with the water cooling!


----------



## RAFFY

Painting my grills! Hey do you guys think I should put my computer on the top or the bottom of my desk? Don't judge the desk quite yet I just build it this afternoon while watching football. I still need to cork board the top....GIANT COASTER!!!

Grill-less


Grills Primed


Under?


Over?


Sundays desk project 80% done.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Painting my grills! Hey do you guys think I should put my computer on the top or the bottom of my desk? Don't judge the desk quite yet I just build it this afternoon while watching football. I still need to cork board the top....GIANT COASTER!!!


Over! These cases/ builds are a work of art that should be on display. Sometimes I get caught just starring at my case for no reason...


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Over! These cases/ builds are a work of art that should be on display. Sometimes I get caught just starring at my case for no reason...


Especially if you have pretty lights and it is only 2 feet from your face.


----------



## Microracer

Loving my Air 540, since original build photos have upgraded to sli graphics cards and re-piped my watercooling,
Im still working on cleaning up the build and will be adding some lights in the future.

Two Msi GTX770 (n770) cards in SLI were running too hot on the twin frozr coolers (Max temps hitting 90c and 85c).
i decided i wanted to watercool the cards but with full cover blocks not being available, had no choice but to buy GPU only water blocks, part of the ram/vrm plate needed to be cut off to get them to fit but there now much happier. (Max temp now 53c for both)

Also fitted a Phobya 5.25 bay res and changed the front cover graphic, with no real issues.


----------



## Interstate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Microracer*
> 
> Loving my Air 540, since original build photos have upgraded to sli graphics cards and re-piped my watercooling,
> Im still working on cleaning up the build and will be adding some lights in the future.
> 
> Two Msi GTX770 (n770) cards in SLI were running too hot on the twin frozr coolers (Max temps hitting 90c and 85c).
> i decided i wanted to watercool the cards but with full cover blocks not being available, had no choice but to buy GPU only water blocks, part of the ram/vrm plate needed to be cut off to get them to fit but there now much happier. (Max temp now 53c for both)
> 
> Also fitted a Phobya 5.25 bay res and changed the front cover graphic, with no real issues.


Looking good! My situation is so similar. My msi Gtx 670 pe doesnt have a full block available so I picked out the same EK blocks and sli bridge. What are your temps like with those blocks?


----------



## jcleary47

I just ordered the Steel Silver version of this case on Amazon. Had been waiting for it to get in stock and when I logged in this morning it said only 2 left in stock so I pulled the trigger. I would have been fine with the black, but I think the Steel Silver has a nice look to it from what I can tell. Hopefully I like it as much in person.


----------



## Microracer

Temps on both cards never go over 53c, that's while being stress tested.
The memory and vrm's are running much cooler too, its enabled me to over clock the gpu's +150 core and 300mhz memory.

Worth every penny. I was worried that without a full cover cooler it wouldnt be worth it, but honestly can't see a full block being much better, plus if I change cards I can use the blocks again without having to shell out for specific water blocks.
All round very happy!


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Microracer*
> 
> Temps on both cards never go over 53c, that's while being stress tested.
> The memory and vrm's are running much cooler too, its enabled me to over clock the gpu's +150 core and 300mhz memory.
> 
> Worth every penny. I was worried that without a full cover cooler it wouldnt be worth it, but honestly can't see a full block being much better, plus if I change cards I can use the blocks again without having to shell out for specific water blocks.
> All round very happy!


what fans are those?? :3 nice temps. i'm hoping not the sp120 hpe. i can't take their noise level.


----------



## CrSt3r

@Interstate

Actually there is a full waterblock existent for the "MSI GTX670 PE OC"









I just wont buy it, cause im thinking of upgrading to a GTX780 or maybe a GTX780Ti

Sorry, but its a german site:

Full waterblock MSI GTX670 PE OC

Some other very interesting custom blocks in the shop


----------



## sandboarder08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcleary47*
> 
> I just ordered the Steel Silver version of this case on Amazon. Had been waiting for it to get in stock and when I logged in this morning it said only 2 left in stock so I pulled the trigger. I would have been fine with the black, but I think the Steel Silver has a nice look to it from what I can tell. Hopefully I like it as much in person.


steel silver ?? link ?

nevermind some places still say preorder.... didnt know it was out


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrSt3r*
> 
> @Interstate
> 
> Actually there is a full waterblock existent for the "MSI GTX670 PE OC"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wont buy it, cause im thinking of upgrading to a GTX780 or maybe a GTX780Ti
> 
> Sorry, but its a german site:
> 
> Full waterblock MSI GTX670 PE OC
> 
> Some other very interesting custom blocks in the shop


I can't help buy notice you have a GTI in your avatar. +10 Internets for you! I will double the points if opted for the real manual transmission. Friends don't let friends shift with flappy paddles.


----------



## Microracer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> what fans are those?? :3 nice temps. i'm hoping not the sp120 hpe. i can't take their noise level.


Yup sp120's but I do have all 10 of them set to 1000rpm.

Noise isn't that bad at all at the lower rpm's and running at the full 2000rpm makes only 2-3 degrees c difference.

I also have a 4770k overclocked to 4.8ghz 1.375v on the same loop and its temp never exceeds 80c prime 95.


----------



## CrSt3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I can't help buy notice you have a GTI in your avatar. +10 Internets for you! I will double the points if opted for the real manual transmission. Friends don't let friends shift with flappy paddles.


Sry to upset you but mine is DSG









Way better for the "fast" traffic in my City ...


----------



## CyBorg807

some better quality pictures my buddy took with his camera and specs


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> some better quality pictures my buddy took with his camera and specs
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Fantastic build!


----------



## TechCrazy

Heres a pic of my current rig


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







What color led strip and/or fans should I get. I have some white led fans already but was thinking blue. I have a white and red 24pin psu extension. I really dont want to mess with changing up mb again so what color would you go with to match the blue on mb, red ram and silver gpu?


----------



## jameyscott

Purple! Go purple! Blue + Red = purple.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrSt3r*
> 
> Sry to upset you but mine is DSG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way better for the "fast" traffic in my City ...


The DSG is nice as well, it's just not for me. If I didn't live and work in a rural area I'm sure I'd have a different opinion of the DSG.


----------



## Umbrium

Latest addition to the build has been some lighting and individually braided cable extensions by BitFenix.
I would also like to join the club


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Umbrium*
> 
> Latest addition to the build has been some lighting and individually braided cable extensions by BitFenix.
> I would also like to join the club


Looks awesome!


----------



## nyk20z3

Thinking of moving on to 1 of these from my XB.

Only issue is i will be using a Swiftech Apogee 2 CPU block with a built in MCP35X so i need to get a tube res slighting above the pump for ideal performance.

This is how i have it set up now -



Prob going to have to run it the same way off the rear 120mm rad.


----------



## Umbrium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Looks awesome!


Thanks man! I'm finally at the point where I'm happy enough with it to wait for next year's processors and GPUs before i move to watercooled


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

wat r the most popular ways and affordable ways that ppl are adding more than two 3 1/2 HDDs?


----------



## Umbrium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> wat r the most popular ways and affordable ways that ppl are adding more than two 3 1/2 HDDs?


I added one vertically to the dvd bay using a bracket.


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> wat r the most popular ways and affordable ways that ppl are adding more than two 3 1/2 HDDs?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Umbrium*
> 
> I added one vertically to the dvd bay using a bracket.


Yup, I did the same thing. Just used a 5-1/4 to 3-1/2 adapter and it works fine.


----------



## Ukkooh

I'm going custom loop for the first time with this case soon. Has anyone tried if a UT60 240mm rad fits at the top in push/pull?


----------



## Umbrium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> wat r the most popular ways and affordable ways that ppl are adding more than two 3 1/2 HDDs?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Umbrium*
> 
> I added one vertically to the dvd bay using a bracket.


Although, be prepared to figure out a way to dampen vibrations. I solved vibrations by applying a thin layer of rubber on both sides of the HDD, and i put screws through the rubber. So a layer of rubber seperated the HDD and the case


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Umbrium*
> 
> I added one vertically to the dvd bay using a bracket.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisw19*
> 
> Yup, I did the same thing. Just used a 5-1/4 to 3-1/2 adapter and it works fine.


thanks for the quick replies, Umbrium and francisw19.









but i made a mistake by not saying that i'd like the option to start with four 3 1/2 inch HDDs. And eventually more.

all i had thought of so far were options like:

Thermaltake RC2300101A MAX-2533 5.25" (x2) Bay to 3.5" (x3) Bay Mobile Rack HDD Canister

SNT SNT-BPSS302ATL 2 x 5.25" Bay to 3 x 3.5" Hotswap SATA/SAS HDDs 6.0 Gbps Tray-Less backplane

ICY DOCK FlexCage MB973SP-1B Tray-less 3x3.5" HDD in 2x5.25" Bay SATA Hot Swap Rack / Cage / Module

ICY DOCK FlexCage MB973SP-2B Tray-less 3 x 3.5" HDD in 2 x 5.25" Bay SATA Cage - Front USB 3.0 Hub

Adding three is almost enough with converting the two 5.25 bays to three 3.5 HDD bays.

But then there's no place for a BD-DVD drive.


----------



## Umbrium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> thanks for the quick replies, Umbrium and francisw19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i made a mistake by not saying that i'd like the option to start with four 3 1/2 inch HDDs. And eventually more.
> 
> Adding three is almost enough with converting the two 5.25 bays to three 3.5 HDD bays.
> 
> But then there's no place for a BD-DVD drive.


Have you considered using 2.5 inch mechanical drives in the included cage? I take it you want mechanical because SSD prices per gigabyte are so much more.

I'm only running a single Neutron GTX 240 atm, everything else is external as needed


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> thanks for the quick replies, Umbrium and francisw19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i made a mistake by not saying that i'd like the option to start with four 3 1/2 inch HDDs. And eventually more.
> 
> all i had thought of so far were options like:
> 
> Thermaltake RC2300101A MAX-2533 5.25" (x2) Bay to 3.5" (x3) Bay Mobile Rack HDD Canister
> 
> SNT SNT-BPSS302ATL 2 x 5.25" Bay to 3 x 3.5" Hotswap SATA/SAS HDDs 6.0 Gbps Tray-Less backplane
> 
> ICY DOCK FlexCage MB973SP-1B Tray-less 3x3.5" HDD in 2x5.25" Bay SATA Hot Swap Rack / Cage / Module
> 
> ICY DOCK FlexCage MB973SP-2B Tray-less 3 x 3.5" HDD in 2 x 5.25" Bay SATA Cage - Front USB 3.0 Hub
> 
> Adding three is almost enough with converting the two 5.25 bays to three 3.5 HDD bays.
> 
> But then there's no place for a BD-DVD drive.










Hmmm...

You could try something like *theKab* did and use thumb screws to fix the drives above the 2.5 SSD mounts. Linky.

If that doesn't work, then then going with the docks you've linked might be your only option. It's too bad Corsair didn't add a few more 3.5 inch bays...maybe they could have fit two more under the 5-1/4 bays? Ah well...it's really the only major drawback of this otherwise very good case.


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Umbrium*
> 
> Have you considered using 2.5 inch mechanical drives in the included cage? I take it you want mechanical because SSD prices per gigabyte are so much more.
> 
> I'm only running a single Neutron GTX 240 atm, everything else is external as needed


great idea! Thanks.







i'd even seen a 15k 2.5 mechanical on sale today. and i didn't occur to me.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisw19*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...
> 
> You could try something like *theKab* did and use thumb screws to fix the drives above the 2.5 SSD mounts. Linky.
> 
> If that doesn't work, then then going with the docks you've linked might be your only option. It's too bad Corsair didn't add a few more 3.5 inch bays...maybe they could have fit two more under the 5-1/4 bays? Ah well...it's really the only major drawback of this otherwise very good case.


epitome of an affordable solution! (ty)









it doesn't get any more affordable, than that!









is there room for more than two, 3.5 inch drives above the 2.5 tray like *theKab* did?


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> great idea! Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'd even seen a 15k 2.5 mechanical on sale today. and i didn't occur to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> epitome of an affordable solution! (ty)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it doesn't get any more affordable, than that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there room for more than two, 3.5 inch drives above the 2.5 tray like *theKab* did?


Yeah I think you'd be able to get two drives in there. There's certainly enough width behind the motherboard tray.









But, adding a third one might be a tight fit.


----------



## WarDad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> wat r the most popular ways and affordable ways that ppl are adding more than two 3 1/2 HDDs?


42


----------



## johnnyman

yesterday i bought 3 bitfenix spectre black blue led 120mm fans to replace the sp120 fans for the front intake!!ti run them full speed with bitfenix hydra pro and they are so silent compared to sp120 running them at 1000rpm!!also they push a decent amount of air identical to sp120 fans!!im so pleased!!also i put one bitfenix spectre black blue led 140mm fan for back exhaust and its silent too!!!


----------



## Pedros

Quick question guys,

i was thinking on installing a Swiftech H320 in push and pull configuration ( SP120's ), on the front of this case. What do you think, is there space?

( The GPU will be 2x 280x or 1x 290x )

Thank you for the help
Pedro


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedros*
> 
> Quick question guys,
> 
> i was thinking on installing a Swiftech H320 in push and pull configuration ( SP120's ), on the front of this case. What do you think, is there space?
> 
> ( The GPU will be 2x 280x or 1x 290x )
> 
> Thank you for the help
> Pedro


in order to get push/pull you might have to mount one set of fans on the outside and loose the stock filter.


----------



## lemniscate

I bought the demcifilter set for this case, honestly I'm a bit disappointed. apart from many useless pieces, the one for the bottom and front part don't stick well. maybe lack of contact surface... the bottom part has a bit of raised parts near the HDD mount area, the front part has fan screws.


----------



## nyk20z3

Placed my order through Amazon $129 shipped to Germany which was a sweet deal if you ask me.

Should have pics up next week!

Current list of stuff that will be going in and some additional plans -

*Hardware* -

Mobo - *Intel DZ77GA-70K*

CPU - *Intel 3770K* -Max OC 4.5GHz-Mobo Limit

Memory - *Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer* 8GB 1866MHz-(Blue/Orange LED).I Plan on adding another 8GB featuring (Red/Green LED).

PSU - *Corsair AX850*

GPU - *MSI 780 Lighting* -I wanted to go with a single extremely powerful GPU instead of using SLI like i always have.This was my final decision based on looks,performance,build quality.

SSD - *Intel 520 240GB*

HDD - *Western Digital Green 2TB*

OS - *Win 7 64 Bit*

Monitor - *Asus PB278Q*

*Peripherals* -

Mouse - *Corsair M65 Lazer Mouse*

Keyboard - *Corsair K70 Fully Mechanical/Cherry Red Switches*

Headset - *Corsair Vengeance 2100 Wireless*

Speakers - *Corsair SP2500 2.1 Speaker System*

*Fans* -

*Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro PL-2 120mm*-1400rpm-20dBA X6

Water Cooling Hardware -

Swiftech Apogee Drive II with built in MCP35X

Alphacool UT30 rear rad

Alphacool XT45 top rad

Alphacool UT60 front rad ? Still deciding,It would be a good idea just because of the bleed port at the bottom of the rad.

Swiftech HydrX Coolant

Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 80

Enzotech Compression/Rotary fittings

Durelene clear tubing

EK 780 Lighting Block ? Still Deciding if i want to water cool it but with all this rad space it makes sense.

Custom Sleeving i am attempting myself -

Yellow/Black to the MSI Lighting 780

Black/Blue/Gray for the MOBO 24 pin/CPU 8 pin


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> wat r the most popular ways and affordable ways that ppl are adding more than two 3 1/2 HDDs?


I don't like having them in my case at all honestly.

I keep one 500 GB WD Black as a primary data drive for local storage for when I go to a LAN party, but the bulk of my data storage drives are located in a NAS box.


----------



## red_x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> great idea! Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'd even seen a 15k 2.5 mechanical on sale today. and i didn't occur to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> epitome of an affordable solution! (ty)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it doesn't get any more affordable, than that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there room for more than two, 3.5 inch drives above the 2.5 tray like *theKab* did?


I used two Sharkoon hdd vibe fixers to add two drives, you can add 3 if you just install the drives attached directly to the case or 5.25" to 3.5" adapters, you have the same width as if you would use the two front bay drives.

you can see how I did in my post #1702

http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery/1700#post_20818495


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedros*
> 
> Quick question guys,
> 
> i was thinking on installing a Swiftech H320 in push and pull configuration ( SP120's ), on the front of this case. What do you think, is there space?
> 
> ( The GPU will be 2x 280x or 1x 290x )
> 
> Thank you for the help
> Pedro


Well I can't help you on the water cooling side of things but I can tell you that you should get a 290x! I have two in crossfire and they are kicking every games ass. BF4 at 1440p with ultra settings is a breeze. My after report shows average frames of 195.7 and in a team death match server average was 150 or 160ish cant remember.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Well I can't help you on the water cooling side of things but I can tell you that you should get a 290x! I have two in crossfire and they are kicking every games ass. BF4 at 1440p with ultra settings is a breeze. My after report shows average frames of 195.7 and in a team death match server average was 150 or 160ish cant remember.


That's insane. Single monitor?


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> epitome of an affordable solution! (ty)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it doesn't get any more affordable, than that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there room for more than two, 3.5 inch drives above the 2.5 tray like *theKab* did?


Great that my ideas can be helpful to others. You can definitely add 2 drives there with no problem like francis said, but a third may be tricky. Though I believe you can have 3 there, you would be wise to get a fan mounted somewhere to push out some air from the back compartment through the HDDs then! I have been looking into adding a ghetto rigged fan back there but with no luck so far.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> That's insane. Single monitor?


Yup single monitor ASUS PB278Q 2560x1440p. If I remember later on tonight I'll screen shot an after game summary.


----------



## nyk20z3

Hmmmm i am thinking a UT60 mounted in the front will be to thick and bump right in to the XT45 i will have mounted on the roof!

Any 1 else have this combination ?


----------



## motokill36

im running 45mm top 45mm front
240/360


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> im running 45mm top 45mm front
> 240/360


Can you post a pic of the clearance ?


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Can you post a pic of the clearance ?


You have to mount the front fans outside of the case, replacing the filter.

UT60's up front


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> You have to mount the front fans outside of the case, replacing the filter.
> 
> UT60's up front


Rig looks awesome! Do you think I would need to use two slim radiators to run a push/pull setup?


----------



## nyk20z3

That's what i planned on doing but the issue is the Bleed Port i wanted to utilize on the UT60.If i go with a 360 the main ports would be blocked by the XT45 becoming useless.I think i am going to go with a UT60 240 and just have an additional 120mm fan covering the gap to blow air over the mobo.

I will test for clearance when the case arrives.The 1 issue i am having is hoping the tube res mounted to the rear 120mm ST30 sits a little higher then the CPU block for optimal flow to the pump.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> That's what i planned on doing but the issue is the Bleed Port i wanted to utilize on the UT60.If i go with a 360 the main ports would be blocked by the XT45 becoming useless.


The 360 UT60's in those pics have ports at their very bottom which could be used for draining. You would have to cut a hole in the bottom of the 540 though


----------



## Jawswing

Any white and red themed builds in here?
I'm going for the Maximus Hero board and probably the Asus 780 too, I ideally wanted a black/white theme, but because of these two red might be the only option.
I think the the braided cables really make a themed build.
Rather avoid black/red, not too keen on them.


----------



## supersteeze

I made a few changes to lighting and fluid color and sleeved the xfire bridges


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawswing*
> 
> Any white and red themed builds in here?
> I'm going for the Maximus Hero board and probably the Asus 780 too, I ideally wanted a black/white theme, but because of these two red might be the only option.
> I think the the braided cables really make a themed build.
> Rather avoid black/red, not too keen on them.


My new build is Project: Blood Splatter and mine will be black and red themed. I'm about to order an extra set of PSU cables and get my sleeving on!


----------



## renji1337

whats the best 3 front 120mm fans


----------



## inedenimadam

Finally got around to doing a little painting on the 540. It is a real crappy photo (camera from 2001), but the blue OCN flame turned out pretty nice. Just need to put my GPU under-water and find a closer color match for the dye in the loop.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> whats the best 3 front 120mm fans


I use Noiseblocker PL-2's but they are expenisve although you get what you pay for -

Fully Blacked out FNR with no ugly sticker.

At max 1400 rpm they are dead silent thanks to the magnetic ball bearing NB-NanoSLI technology.





http://www.google.de/imgres?client=firefox-a&hs=rXo&sa=X&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&biw=1920&bih=952&tbm=isch&tbnid=PhcPQH3pOt93YM:&imgrefurl=http://www.blacknoise.com/en/products/it/10/Noiseblocker-NB_BlackSilent_Pro_120mm&docid=SkvvW9FS9eyArM&imgurl=http://www.blacknoise.com/images/itproducts/10/large/bsp_pl_back_web.jpg&w=1920&h=1200&ei=e717UtHsGqKK7Aat44DgBA&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=370&page=1&tbnh=129&tbnw=206&start=0&ndsp=59&ved=1t:429,r:33,s:0,i:187&tx=127&ty=45

They are worth a look.


----------



## Thrasher1016

So with little fanfare and even less enthusiasm, I think I'm pretty much over this case.

I don't even have my build (inside it) done yet, and I have several major gripes that aren't at _all_ related to me just not wanting a vertical motherboard, and having fits over the wonky side panels.









So consider me out of the club, and my case on the market...









You guys continue doing exceptional things with this case, and I look forward to the logs!

Thanks - T


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> So with little fanfare and even less enthusiasm, I think I'm pretty much over this case.
> 
> I don't even have my build (inside it) done yet, and I have several major gripes that aren't at _all_ related to me just not wanting a vertical motherboard, and having fits over the wonky side panels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So consider me out of the club, and my case on the market...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys continue doing exceptional things with this case, and I look forward to the logs!
> 
> Thanks - T


I hope you find a case that better meets your needs! What case are you considering next?


----------



## Bee Dee 3 Dee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> So with little fanfare and even less enthusiasm, I think I'm pretty much over this case.
> 
> I don't even have my build (inside it) done yet, and I have several major gripes that aren't at _all_ related to me just not wanting a vertical motherboard, and having fits over the wonky side panels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So consider me out of the club, and my case on the market...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys continue doing exceptional things with this case, and I look forward to the logs!
> 
> Thanks - T


Good luk shopping, Thrasher1016.







IF cooling matters to any degree, maybe the following can help u shop for other cases: (The Performance Charts/ Benchmarks results. Not the article.)

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cases/2013/06/19/corsair-carbide-air-540-review/3

My HAF-X still cools a GPU best. (according to ^^.)









I'm only currently investigating this thread (Air 540) for the sake of max air cooling for a moderately OCed CPU, and 2-way SLI GPU (currently 760) @stock. (Games run best this way for now when it comes to SLI, FXAA and Adaptive V-Sync.) i couldn't care less about looks. Performance in games is all that matters to me.

i enjoy taking my time before jumping into anything. As a result i'll most likely end up with the 2nd generation Air 540. Because, after my experience and pleasure of getting an HAF-X (942) versus the original HAF 932, and knowing all the ends and outs of the 932; i was able to truly appreciate the HAF-X. (BUT HAF-X lacks space behind the MOBO for cables. And it's too hard to Mod for better air cooling. So i'm converting and becoming *a big fan* of the *Air 540*.)

So in total defense of the Air 540, i think its' potential now (and especially with the 2nd gen that i know will come soon) is simply through the roof! And at the price it sells for; the savings can go immediately in watever; for me anything to achieve better Air cooling cheap. And it is the best case to move on to from my HAF.







(Air 540 is the first case to even catch my eye after going HAF-X.) Plus if u do like Mods for looks, it is the best now for the money.

i may not be interested in how a PC case looks, but pics of PCs on this thread blow me away. i luv looking at ppl's case mods here!


----------



## nyk20z3

Didn't know these came in Black,ordered 2 for the up n coming 540 project -


----------



## jcleary47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sandboarder08*
> 
> steel silver ?? link ?
> 
> nevermind some places still say preorder.... didnt know it was out


Guess Amazon didn't know it was a pre-order either. When I ordered it said 2 in stock, then I saw that it didn't ship with the rest of my parts I ordered. I contacted Amazon and asked what the deal was with the case and they said it was just shipped separately so I was like uh okay whatever you say. Sure enough 2 days later when I was supposed to get the case I got an email from amazon saying it would be delayed because it was out of stock. So I contacted them again and they upgraded it to 1 day shipping and said I should get it on the 13th. Right now it says ready to ship with a date of the 11th so we'll see what happens. I guess Amazon has just been getting these in so maybe some confusion on their part. I don't know.

I did get the Corsair SP120 fans and the NZXT Hue kit in so I'm excited to move everything over to this case whenever I do get it.


----------



## nyk20z3

Alphacool XT45 Prepped and all Blacked out -



Looking forward to test fitting everything next week.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Finally got around to doing a little painting on the 540. It is a real crappy photo (camera from 2001), but the blue OCN flame turned out pretty nice. Just need to put my GPU under-water and find a closer color match for the dye in the loop.


Did you paint the OCN logo on the acrylic? If you did please PM me the details on you did this. On my new build I'm going with a blood splatter theme and I want to put a bloody hand print on the inside of my acrylic.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Finally got around to doing a little painting on the 540. It is a real crappy photo (camera from 2001), but the blue OCN flame turned out pretty nice. Just need to put my GPU under-water and find a closer color match for the dye in the loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you paint the OCN logo on the acrylic? If you did please PM me the details on you did this. On my new build I'm going with a blood splatter theme and I want to put a bloody hand print on the inside of my acrylic.
Click to expand...

Yeah, it is on the inside of the acrylic. I will just post it here in case anybody else wants to know. It is done with spray paint. I just made a scaled up (in photoshop) image, printed it, cut it out like a negative, taped it to the back of the acrylic, covered the rest of the acylic with paper and tape, and then spray away.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I hope you find a case that better meets your needs! What case are you considering next?


There's a bit of vanity to this, but some of it's just 'cause I can burn whatever I want, whenever I want, so I'm getting custom powder-coated Caselabs... but I'm not sure what yet...








I already have a CL S3, so I wanna go bigger this time, if I go this way!

I also have a Primochill Wet Bench that needs to be used for SOMETHING, and I am ordering a Little Devil PC Test Bench V4 in blue, so I will have some choices!

I might be taking the LD-PC V4 and making a custom vented acrylic frame and cover system, essentially creating a horizontal form factor case, but with a bench underneath!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bee Dee 3 Dee*
> 
> Good luk shopping, Thrasher1016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF cooling matters to any degree, maybe the following can help u shop for other cases: (The Performance Charts/ Benchmarks results. Not the article.)
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cases/2013/06/19/corsair-carbide-air-540-review/3
> 
> My HAF-X still cools a GPU best. (according to ^^.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only currently investigating this thread (Air 540) for the sake of max air cooling for a moderately OCed CPU, and 2-way SLI GPU (currently 760) @stock. (Games run best this way for now when it comes to SLI, FXAA and Adaptive V-Sync.) i couldn't care less about looks. Performance in games is all that matters to me.
> 
> i enjoy taking my time before jumping into anything. As a result i'll most likely end up with the 2nd generation Air 540. Because, after my experience and pleasure of getting an HAF-X (942) versus the original HAF 932, and knowing all the ends and outs of the 932; i was able to truly appreciate the HAF-X. (BUT HAF-X lacks space behind the MOBO for cables. And it's too hard to Mod for better air cooling. So i'm converting and becoming *a big fan* of the *Air 540*.)
> 
> So in total defense of the Air 540, i think its' potential now (and especially with the 2nd gen that i know will come soon) is simply through the roof! And at the price it sells for; the savings can go immediately in watever; for me anything to achieve better Air cooling cheap. And it is the best case to move on to from my HAF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Air 540 is the first case to even catch my eye after going HAF-X.) Plus if u do like Mods for looks, it is the best now for the money.
> 
> i may not be interested in how a PC case looks, but pics of PCs on this thread blow me away. i luv looking at ppl's case mods here!


I'm one of those that will literally look for the aesthetic that I want, then pare down those results by the specifications, because I just don't have the time to mod like some do... I mean, I can barely build a rig properly in 6 months, much less paint, sleeve, or anything else!

Hopefully something I get in the near future will be the right thing finally!!!

Thanks - T


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yeah, it is on the inside of the acrylic. I will just post it here in case anybody else wants to know. It is done with spray paint. I just made a scaled up (in photoshop) image, printed it, cut it out like a negative, taped it to the back of the acrylic, covered the rest of the acylic with paper and tape, and then spray away.


That is exactly what I wanted to know. I tried google searching and I kept getting results for acrylic based paint, painting lol. I just wanted to make sure that the paint would properly adhere to the acrylic. Well keep and eye on this thread for my semi finished case in the come days with the bloody hand print.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yeah, it is on the inside of the acrylic. I will just post it here in case anybody else wants to know. It is done with spray paint. I just made a scaled up (in photoshop) image, printed it, cut it out like a negative, taped it to the back of the acrylic, covered the rest of the acylic with paper and tape, and then spray away.
> 
> 
> 
> That is exactly what I wanted to know. I tried google searching and I kept getting results for acrylic based paint, painting lol. I just wanted to make sure that the paint would properly adhere to the acrylic. Well keep and eye on this thread for my semi finished case in the come days with the bloody hand print.
Click to expand...

Krylon will do just fine and is available at practically every hardware store on the face of the planet.


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*
> 
> So with little fanfare and even less enthusiasm, I think I'm pretty much over this case.
> 
> I don't even have my build (inside it) done yet, and I have several major gripes that aren't at _all_ related to me just not wanting a vertical motherboard, and having fits over the wonky side panels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So consider me out of the club, and my case on the market...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys continue doing exceptional things with this case, and I look forward to the logs!
> 
> Thanks - T


I to am kinda tired of this case and I just received it. I love the design and sadly for the price some things are missing but Im starting to be lazy with my builds and eventually will be going to a server rack. I dread having to move everything over soon but who knows maybe Ill like it in the end.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> I to am kinda tired of this case and I just received it. I love the design and sadly for the price some things are missing but Im starting to be lazy with my builds and eventually will be going to a server rack. I dread having to move everything over soon but who knows maybe Ill like it in the end.


I really don't understand why you guys are complaining. It's not like you bought a $300-400 top of the line computer case. This is a cheap-o $120 computer case that packs a ton of great features for the buck.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I really don't understand why you guys are complaining. It's not like you bought a $300-400 top of the line computer case. This is a cheap-o $120 computer case that packs a ton of great features for the buck.


This. I knew that I wasn't going to get a full aluminum case or all the best features. I knew I was going to get something that had great airflow and great build quality for the price. It still ppacks quite a punch and can fit a pretty nice set up. I'll be uploading a picture later of my finished water cooling set up.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I really don't understand why you guys are complaining. It's not like you bought a $300-400 top of the line computer case. This is a cheap-o $120 computer case that packs a ton of great features for the buck.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> This. I knew that I wasn't going to get a full aluminum case or all the best features. I knew I was going to get something that had great airflow and great build quality for the price. It still ppacks quite a punch and can fit a pretty nice set up. I'll be uploading a picture later of my finished water cooling set up.


Ya'll misunderstand! I found this case when I was swapping DOWN from a $350 aluminum case, and wanted to try something else!

Now I'm simply going back the direction from whence I came, not because there's anything inherently _wrong_ with the 540 (except those bloody hot-swap tabs), but because I want to.









I really enjoy the possibilities this cases offers, and in reality, I'll probably never sell it, I'll just box her up and she'll go into storage, and will - in all likelihood - come out later!

Thanks - T


----------



## iARDAs

Guys I asked the question before and I got the answers but I want to confirm one last time before I pull the plug on 2 Asus Direct CU 780s.

How happy or unhappy are guys with 2 non reference coolers with our case?

Is the airflow good or bad?


----------



## RAFFY

The air flow is great since all the hot components are mounting in one area. You can mount 3x120mm fans on the front, 3x120mm fans on the top and another one of the back side. Plus you can also mount 140mm fans.


----------



## TUFinside

Hi !
Please let me introduce my rig using the Corsair Carbide AIR 540 with few substantial pictures :


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Guys I asked the question before and I got the answers but I want to confirm one last time before I pull the plug on 2 Asus Direct CU 780s.
> 
> How happy or unhappy are guys with 2 non reference coolers with our case?
> 
> Is the airflow good or bad?


Airflow is great.

Using (2x) ASUS GTX 680 DCII TOP cards (triple-slot)

(3x) Corsair AF120 @ 5v as intake, (3x) AF140 @ 7v as exhaust, and (2x) AF140 @ 7v on my cpu heatsink.......whisper quiet.

Temps are excellent, but partly due to the awesome spacing on the Sniper 3 motherboard.


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Hi !
> Please let me introduce my rig using the Corsair Carbide AIR 540 with few substantial pictures :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Whats that on your gpu? Are those fans?


----------



## jameyscott

I've got some issue with the cpu block because the temps aren't where they should be for the loop, but it's not a flow issue because the gpus are just fine and are further in the loop. I'll figure it out eventually.


----------



## TUFinside

@TechCrazy
Yes, those are 2 92mm fans over SLI, BeQuiet mid-speed mounted on a fan bracket.Let's say it's just experimentation but i'm thinking of moding the side panel in order to get fresh air from outside rather than just creating depression inside the case.I don't know how to make clean holes so now it's just a vague idea.


----------



## raindog138




----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raindog138*


I spot EK boxes in the foreground. EK FTW!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I spot EK boxes in the foreground. EK FTW!


Then you'd surely like my build.







EK blocks all around. EK res... I might have even gone with EK rads if the Alphacool didn't perform as well as they do.


----------



## TechCrazy

Just finished my transfer of my computer to the 540. I think I actualy like it just had to rearrange the room a bit. Ill be posting some pics later.


----------



## JAM3S121

I'm thinking about getting this case for my upcoming build, i was wondering if there are any methods anyone has found for mounting standard drives in rear? it looks crappy havign them in the bottom imo. Thanks! Really diggin this case.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> I'm thinking about getting this case for my upcoming build, i was wondering if there are any methods anyone has found for mounting standard drives in rear? it looks crappy havign them in the bottom imo. Thanks! Really diggin this case.


I have seen people mount them in the optical drive bays. I'm sure a few other people can chime in with what they have done as well.


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> I'm thinking about getting this case for my upcoming build, i was wondering if there are any methods anyone has found for mounting standard drives in rear? it looks crappy havign them in the bottom imo. Thanks! Really diggin this case.


I think this should be added to the OP because so many people are asking about ways to add 3.5in hdds.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery/2560#post_20969791


----------



## TechCrazy

Finally here is my rebuild in a Corsair 540, Im using 4x bitfenix 120mm led fans since I didnt have enough 140s to go around. Was going to use a 140 in the back but with the h110 in there the fan wouldnt line up with the holes.


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> I think this should be added to the OP because so many people are asking about ways to add 3.5in hdds.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery/2560#post_20969791


There is in fact another image that shows it with the actual screws it is mounted with:



But to answer JAM3S121, there are several ways. Using the 5,25" bays with adapters, or like I did vertically above the SSD cages using thumbscrews(or any other screws as long as the don't go entirely through the mesh holes). I'm sure there are more ways to do it as well, there is a lot of room back there!


----------



## DocHP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I have seen people mount them in the optical drive bays. I'm sure a few other people can chime in with what they have done as well.


I made it like this in my 540
3x3,5"-bay in the 5,25" slots
Going to paint the bay with Tamiya gun metal black later, its almost identical with Corsairs gray-black color.
Its a ICYBOX, (IB-553SSK)


----------



## theKab

Oh snap! Very nice mesh color DocHP!


----------



## Estribo

So I've had this case for a few weeks now, and I've been going through some frustratingly major flips-flops in terms of how I want my particular build to proceed. I'm hoping that someone here wouldn't mind taking a look at everything I'm planning to do with this case and let me know whether or not I've got it all down in a manageable fashion. If you're prone to migraines, eyestrain, or irritation with total newbie builders, you're definitely in the right place!









These are the parts that I'm currently intending to install in the 540:

Motherboard - ASUS Maximus VI Hero
CPU - I7 4770k (currently have a Noctua NH-D14 to cool it)
GPU(s) - 2x R9 290
RAM - 32gb (4x 8gb) G.Skill Trident X 2400
HDD(s) - 2x 3tb WD Red
SSD - Samsung EVO 250gb
PSU - EVGA Supernova 1300w G2
Cooling - 6x Scythe GT AP-15's (3-pin 1850 rpm)

As I gather from reading people's impressions of the reference R9 series cards, air cooling really isn't viable for even one of these if the user intends to gain more than a token overclock. In fact, I'm seeing people expressing frustration with the cooling on purely stock clocks. Thus, I've decided to just bite the bullet and go for a full custom loop. I'm not exactly what I would refer to as an avid overclocker -- more of a passionate gamer who enjoys being able to prolong the life of his expensive components as much as he possibly can before he feels the need to upgrade. I don't plan to do any benchmarking beyond stress testing, nor am I interested in breaking any records or maintaining bleeding edge clock speeds 24/7. I'm planning to run a single 2560x1440 monitor for the time being, so I don't see the need for any more raw horsepower just yet. The main reason I want a loop is for the combination of excellent cooling potential and far quieter operation.

Rambling aside, I've got a fair number of questions as to the specifics of a possible custom loop. I've spent most of today browsing FrozenCPU and various other sites looking for the "perfect" combination of parts that will give me the best results in terms of cooling, longevity, and aesthetics. Here's what I've got in mind for the full gamut:

2x EK R9 290x Acetal + Nickel VGA blocks w/ backplates
EK FC Terminal - Dual Parallel
EK Supremacy Clean Acetal + Nickel (Clean CSQ) CPU block
2x Alphacool UT 60 Full Copper Radiators (1x 360, 1x 240)
Bitspower 3/8" ID x 1/2" OD Matte Black Compression Fittings
10ft Primochill Primoflex Advanced LRT Tubing - Bloodshed Red
Swiftech MCP655 PWM D5 Pump
Some kind of reservoir...

My biggest issue is with deciding on the pump/reservoir/fittings. I know that I want to use Bitspower Compression 3/8 x 1/2 alongside red tubing (theme is red and black, with room for some white/gray on account of the fans). I also know that I want a PWM pump, as I have a Sunbeam Rheosmart 6 installed and it requires a PWM signal to enable automatic control of the fans run off of it (plus Martin from LL demoed a fully functional combination of auto fan + pump control using a Rheosmart 3). From what I gather, a D5 pump is ideal for those wanting a quiet system, and does not heat up like a DDC style pump does; this costs you some head pressure, but is more to my liking for the former points. The trick is the res. There's a massive variety of combos on FrozenCPU alone, and they vary from bay mounts to case mounts to everything in between. Choosing one is proving to be daunting. Of course, choosing _all_ of these components has been a real headache.
Now, given the specific constraints of this case, here's my questions.

1. Is 120.5mm of rad area enough to adequately cool a 4770k along with CF 290's, assuming moderate overclocks (the highest I can get without meddling with voltages overmuch)? From info I've come across, I'm thinking the answer is "no". However, would this setup at least come somewhere _close_ to acceptable, temp wise? Again, I don't feel comfortable pulling out a dremel and doing what Glen did to his 540, despite how cool it turned out. Worst case, I'll spring for a 900d or an ST-10 and scrape by on air until I can afford the full loop. Rough calculations put me at anywhere from 700-850w of heat to dissipate, and I've heard that 120mm per 100w is ideal for proper cooling. That leaves me at roughly 60% efficiency if those numbers are close to correct, which scares me.

2. Is 3/8 x 1/2 tubing with same sized compression fittings the best option for a newcomer? These dimensions are supposedly the most used, and offer a good balance of price and performance with decent availability. Furthermore, would vets suggest that I buy more fittings, at a greater variety of angles, than needed? Should I go all 45 degree fittings? All 90's? Mix and match? Rotary? Fixed angled adapters?

3. Would most of you suggest running dual pumps? Not necessarily for pressure related reasons, but also for the benefit of redundancy. Being a first timer, my paranoia is high and my experience is nil, so the notion of not having to bite my fingernails if I leave my system on for an overnight download (or ten) is appealing. Would a dual pump solution even work out in this small of a case?

4. Would an EK Dual CSQ Pump Top, mounting two D5 pumps to the back mesh of the case above the PSU, be feasible? It looks like the whole thing would mount to the mesh horizontally by means of screwing the bracket into the holes. I'm thinking this would come out somewhat like those who mounted their HDDs to the same mesh, though I have no idea if two pumps are too heavy to properly seat there without falling off. This solution would also kinda make me nervous about leaks. Since I'd be running tubing directly over my PSU, is there a good chance of me frying everything were I to go this route?

5. Following on with the above, could I combine a dual bay res, such as the FrozenQ Liquid Fusion variety, with that particular dual pump setup? Seems to me it would be as simple as running some tubing from the res down to the pump mount, and then from the pumps to the rest of the loop. The biggest issue would be the angle, right? I want my res to run downhill to the pumps, and that might be a little tough if I were looking to mount them to the back mesh. Would placing the pumps in the recess across from the PSU, and managing the PSU cables up toward where the SSD cage used to be be a better option?

6. Speaking of the SSD, is sticking that to the top of the 5.25" bay with some double-sided tape a secure enough mount for it? I've heard they don't run especially hot, nor do they have any moving parts, so this seems a-ok from my perspective. Still, it'd be nice to hear some thoughts on it. Hell, the thing is so small I feel I could squeeze it in wherever it could possibly fit.

7. Would I want to run both the front and top fans as intakes, and leave only the rear fan as exhaust? I'm shooting for strong positive pressure on account of dust, and feel that the combination of the Demciflex filters I have installed, plus the restriction of the rads, will collapse airflow significantly if I only run the front as intake. For that matter, would grabbing another couple GT's and going push/pull on the top 240 be worth the cost in terms of airflow and temps?

8. Now that I think about it, will my PSU be meaty enough to handle all of this? I'm solid on the CPU, GPUs, and fans, but adding in a pair of pumps and the other watercooling kit can only increase the load.

I have even more questions, but I need a break from typing for a while. I'd also rather not start off on OCN by writing a totally full-length essay (too late, eh?). I realize that a lot of this post reads like me arguing with myself, which I pretty much am -- however, I'm just looking for some of you more experienced, calm types to weigh in on what I'm planning to do here. Honestly, at this point, I'm on the fence about whether the 540 is going to be enough space to work with. It's a shame, really, as I love the cube design and find the cable management to be ideal for someone with as poor organization as myself. Still, if my system's cooling efficiency would suffer too much from the constraints of a 120.5mm setup, then that's that.

So, with all my yakking mercifully coming to an end, anyone willing to offer up some advice to a tentative watercooler?

Feel free to pick my post apart in whichever manner you see fit. Criticism doesn't bother me, and I'm eager to learn. The itch to start building this beauty is getting overwhelming. It's only taken me a wild few weeks to remember why I'm PC obsessed. Or simply obsessive.

Maybe slightly insane?

Eh, who knows?


----------



## jameyscott

1. 120.5 is definitely adequate with the proper fans. I'm running a UT60 360 and 240 on a 4770k and two 780 classifieds. My temps are pretty good after fixing a flow issue with my CPthe U block. 13C delta over ambient on the hottest core with no power saving features enabled with about 4-5C delta over ambient on the graphics cards at idle.

2. I'm using 3/8 ID 5/8 OD tubing and it seems to work well. This was my first watercooling build, so others would have better comments on this. My tubing is thicker, but that's the only difference the flow would be no different because between 3.8 ID 5/8 OD and 3/8 ID and 1/2 OD is just the thickness of the tubing.

3. I personally can't recommend dual pumps because my flow is great with just one Swiftech 655 at the highest setting. Others that went from one pump to two would have better advice though.

4. Because of space I was only able to fit a single d5 and 100mm res over my PSU. As long as you leak test for a decent time and make sure there aren't any leaks, then you'll be just fine for mounting it over the PSU.

5. I decided to go with a pump top res after hearing people having bleeding issues with a dual bay res in this case because of it being horizontal.

6. That'll be just fine for mounting an SSD. Like you said, they run pretty darn cool and with no moving parts as long as you have a strong adhesive, you'll be just fine.

7. I'm running both rads as intake with the back as exhaust. I haven't done any analysis whether or not it'd be better to run the top as exhaust vs intake, though. You might have a problem with running the top in push/pull because of fittings being blocked. I'd suggest waiting on buying those two fans and mount the top in just push or pull depending on how you want to do it and then test with some other fans to see if will fit or not before dropping ~40 bucks on two more fans.

8. Your PSU is just fine,. That's the exact one I'm running and it might even be a bit much for your set up unless you decide to overvolt your GPUs.

I completely understand your hesitation about water cooling because I was the same way. It's so worth it and you've picked out some good parts. I personally went with Phobya 45 degree rotary compression fittings because of my OCD of wanting all the fittings to be the same. The only two different wants are two regular compression fittings on the pump in the back. Building computers is addicting to me,. I'm about to start my next build which is going to be a LAN/wifey's computer. Before you know it, I'll be water cooling that, too. XD

You are getting the same block I got. Make sure to read the instructions and tear down the block to install the specific jetstream for LGA1150. It helps my temps quite a bit.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Estribo*
> 
> 1. Is 120.5mm of rad area enough to adequately cool a 4770k along with CF 290's, assuming moderate overclocks (the highest I can get without meddling with voltages overmuch)? From info I've come across, I'm thinking the answer is "no". However, would this setup at least come somewhere _close_ to acceptable, temp wise? Again, I don't feel comfortable pulling out a dremel and doing what Glen did to his 540, despite how cool it turned out. Worst case, I'll spring for a 900d or an ST-10 and scrape by on air until I can afford the full loop. Rough calculations put me at anywhere from 700-850w of heat to dissipate, and I've heard that 120mm per 100w is ideal for proper cooling. That leaves me at roughly 60% efficiency if those numbers are close to correct, which scares me.
> 
> 4. Would an EK Dual CSQ Pump Top, mounting two D5 pumps to the back mesh of the case above the PSU, be feasible? It looks like the whole thing would mount to the mesh horizontally by means of screwing the bracket into the holes. I'm thinking this would come out somewhat like those who mounted their HDDs to the same mesh, though I have no idea if two pumps are too heavy to properly seat there without falling off. This solution would also kinda make me nervous about leaks. Since I'd be running tubing directly over my PSU, is there a good chance of me frying everything were I to go this route?
> 
> 7. Would I want to run both the front and top fans as intakes, and leave only the rear fan as exhaust? I'm shooting for strong positive pressure on account of dust, and feel that the combination of the Demciflex filters I have installed, plus the restriction of the rads, will collapse airflow significantly if I only run the front as intake. For that matter, would grabbing another couple GT's and going push/pull on the top 240 be worth the cost in terms of airflow and temps?


1. Pretty much the same setup as me, if you get the right fans you will have no problem with 2 gpus and that cpu. Don't expect hall of fame overclocks though

4. I have a single EK pump/top/res combo (uses a D5 vario) mounted directly to my psu with some high tech plasti-claw grappling adhesive pads (velcro), as long as you're competent in connecting fittings you should never have to worry about leakage.

7. You won't be able to fit push/pull on a ut60 up top in the 540. There will be clearance issues with your ram unless you get a thinner rad

You won't see a worthwhile performance gain from using a dual pump configuration in this setup. If anything, you would get one for pump redundancy in the case of failure


----------



## Estribo

Thanks for the really fast reply!

Funnily enough, I based a lot of my part choices around what you were running in your build, since we have the same motherboard and CPU, not to mention the fact that you're running dual GPUs as well. In fact, I even went for the AP-15s on account of your (and a few others') recommendations, since I was looking for a fan that could perform well and still keep a fairly pleasant sound signature. It's nice to hear some reassurance about what I picked out - makes me feel as though I'll be able to handle the stress of doing this.

I hear you about the dual pumps. Wasn't really sold on that myself, but as I said it's more a matter of that extra bit of security in knowing that I'll never lose my whole setup in light of a pump failure. I'll wait it out for someone who went the dual route and see what they say. That's interesting about the res problem as well, since I hadn't really considered how awkward it would be to try and bleed one with it sitting on its side...looks like the pump top option might be preferable for ease of use.

Again, though, I appreciate you taking the time to read that wall'o'text and shoot me a reply. Same goes to anyone else who does, too.

*Woah, that was fast!

Alright, so I the dual pump option is something to consider. I might just keep that in the back of my mind for the future, if I ever feel the urge to go ahead and add some more bits and pieces to the loop.

Most data that I've seen in regards to push/pull doesn't show a huge temp difference between it and one or the other, at least if the fans and rad are a good match. Guess I was more interested in the "full" look of a rad with fans on both sides, but it isn't a biggie for me that it won't fit. Seems buying six GT's was a wise choice after all.

Really nice to hear both of you confirm that my proposed rad space would work out fine. I didn't really want to give this case up so soon, and I sure didn't relish the idea of laying down another arm and a leg for a bigger one. Looks like the Air 540 and I are gonna be getting even better acquainted in the next few years. At least until I decide to tear the whole thing down and start all over again.

Thanks, guys.


----------



## jameyscott

Oh and I forgot to mention get the three slot spacing ek-fc terminal. The dual one you picked out it for cards sandwiched together.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Estribo*
> 
> Funnily enough, I based a lot of my part choices around what you were running in your build, since we have the same motherboard and CPU, not to mention the fact that you're running dual GPUs as well. In
> Most data that I've seen in regards to push/pull doesn't show a huge temp difference between it and one or the other, at least if the fans and rad are a good match. Guess I was more interested in the "full" look of a rad with fans on both sides, but it isn't a biggie for me that it won't fit. Seems buying six GT's was a wise choice after all.
> 
> Thanks, guys.


I was initially going for a push/pull setup as well, but eventually settled on thicker rads with push only. In my opinion, using thick rads like UT60's fill the 540's space quite well and look very beefy!

GT's are a great choice. I wish i would have gone with them instead of choosing aesthetics and getting Sp120's

And FYI, with a waterblocked 290x and a UT60 up front, you will be able to fit 2 more 25mm fans if you want a little extra cooling. Here is a pic, I have to reroute my tube before i can make room for the middle fan. There is less than a millimeter between the middle fan and the 290x.


----------



## WarDad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Estribo*
> 
> As I gather from reading people's impressions of the reference R9 series cards, air cooling really isn't viable... ...The main reason I want a loop is for the combination of excellent cooling potential and far quieter operation.


Have you considered "The MOD". It can get the job done and save you a bundle. I have done it to 3 EVGA NVidia cards. There is a thread here for the AMD cards. Check Out this link.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1203636/official-amd-ati-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-red-mod/1700#post_21144925
This modder did not heatsink the VRMs and RAM







. There are 120mm side panel fans blowing on the cards







. It does need air blowing over the chip/heatsinks.
HERE IS A CARBIDE AIR 540 with The MOD:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1203636/official-amd-ati-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-red-mod/1690#post_21116381

My 2 old GTX 560TIs ran about 25c above ambient while benchmarking or Folding @ Home. Used ANTEC H2O 620s, about $45 each.
My GTX 670 runs about 30c above ambient while benchmarking or Folding @ Home. But I used a thick copper shim and kept the base plate on for the VRM. Used my old Antec H20 920, about $100.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/official-nvidia-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-mod/2680#post_18842825


----------



## renji1337

What fans would people here reccomend for the 3 front fans and the top 2 140mm fans?


----------



## TechCrazy

go for some gentle typhoons in front and either corsair or noctua 140s.


----------



## Sujeto 1

Guys just wondering, how easy it's to remove Rubber Corner from the fans for spray them in black? also, is there any way to find those ruuber corner extras for my H100i stock fans in order to keep a more uniformed black theme?


----------



## CurrentlyPissed

Added two 290s.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurrentlyPissed*
> 
> Added two 290s.


I have the same CPU Block/MCP35X pump combo going in my 540 but do you think its a good idea to have the Res so low below the pump like that?


----------



## johnnyman

here is mine again with new fans!!!


----------



## jcleary47

Got my parts transferred over to the new case. I'll be looking into throwing in a water cooling loop for my CPU at some point. I have to shorten my cables though, there's far too much excess that I had to stuff in the back in this case.


----------



## WarDad

Originally Posted by CurrentlyPissed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I have the same CPU Block/MCP35X pump combo going in my 540 but do you think its a good idea to have the Res so low below the pump like that?


I would add a fill hose to the top of that reservoir, running to the top of the case.
It would add capacity, let you bleed the system, and trap enough air to let the water expand safely.


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyman*
> 
> here is mine again with new fans!!!


What fans are those?


----------



## renji1337

does anyone elses top mesh vibrate, how do i fix it


----------



## jcleary47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> does anyone elses top mesh vibrate, how do i fix it


I'm trying to determine this too....but more so whether or not it's the mesh rattling or the Corsair AF120 that I have mounted. I've heard these can make noise if mounted horizontally?

But if it is the mesh, I'm thinking some anti-vibration material around the edges may help with that if it is that.


----------



## johnnyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> What fans are those?


they are bitfenix spectre black led fans!!!









http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/accessories/spectre-led/


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> does anyone elses top mesh vibrate, how do i fix it


yes...it was horrid...I used hot glue


----------



## CurrentlyPissed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I have the same CPU Block/MCP35X pump combo going in my 540 but do you think its a good idea to have the Res so low below the pump like that?


Can't say I've had any issues, so I don't see why not. Idles around 28c, load about 60-65c depending on application. That's at speeds in signature.

When bleeding I just de mount it, hold it above the block and bleed. It's a pretty big PITA to bleed with such a small reservoir though. Definitely will be purchasing bigger next round.

I had a XSPC Dual bay reservoir before, but of course doesn't fit in the 540 anywhere.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurrentlyPissed*
> 
> Can't say I've had any issues, so I don't see why not. Idles around 28c, load about 60-65c depending on application. That's at speeds in signature.
> 
> When bleeding I just de mount it, hold it above the block and bleed. It's a pretty big PITA to bleed with such a small reservoir though. Definitely will be purchasing bigger next round.
> 
> I had a XSPC Dual bay reservoir before, but of course doesn't fit in the 540 anywhere.


Just asking because normally the res should be above the pump so i was curious what your experiences where.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CurrentlyPissed*
> 
> Can't say I've had any issues, so I don't see why not. Idles around 28c, load about 60-65c depending on application. That's at speeds in signature.
> 
> When bleeding I just de mount it, hold it above the block and bleed. It's a pretty big PITA to bleed with such a small reservoir though. Definitely will be purchasing bigger next round.
> 
> I had a XSPC Dual bay reservoir before, but of course doesn't fit in the 540 anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Just asking because normally the res should be above the pump so i was curious what your experiences where.
Click to expand...

I too have my res lower, considerably lower. I had to unmount (still connected) the res, turn the case on its side, and hold the res outside the case while filling. Once there is enough water in the loop for the pump to not run dry I was able to remount the res and bleed it. My res is mounted under the rear 140 fan, and the pump is mounted inside the empty 5 1/4 bays. But again, once the loop is completely wet, it doesnt really matter how high or low the reservoir is mounted. The only time I could see a lower res as an issue is if your pump was not strong enough to push air bubbles through the loop and they were to collect somewhere other than the res...but that would have to be a really wimpy pump.


----------



## Interstate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurrentlyPissed*
> 
> Can't say I've had any issues, so I don't see why not. Idles around 28c, load about 60-65c depending on application. That's at speeds in signature.
> 
> When bleeding I just de mount it, hold it above the block and bleed. It's a pretty big PITA to bleed with such a small reservoir though. Definitely will be purchasing bigger next round.
> 
> I had a XSPC Dual bay reservoir before, but of course doesn't fit in the 540 anywhere.


Actually the xspc dual bay res does fit. Granted it takes up the only 2 5.25 bays. I'm using one right now.


----------



## CurrentlyPissed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Interstate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CurrentlyPissed*
> 
> Can't say I've had any issues, so I don't see why not. Idles around 28c, load about 60-65c depending on application. That's at speeds in signature.
> 
> When bleeding I just de mount it, hold it above the block and bleed. It's a pretty big PITA to bleed with such a small reservoir though. Definitely will be purchasing bigger next round.
> 
> I had a XSPC Dual bay reservoir before, but of course doesn't fit in the 540 anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the xspc dual bay res does fit. Granted it takes up the only 2 5.25 bays. I'm using one right now.
Click to expand...

Yeah but I require an optical drive.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurrentlyPissed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Interstate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CurrentlyPissed*
> 
> Can't say I've had any issues, so I don't see why not. Idles around 28c, load about 60-65c depending on application. That's at speeds in signature.
> 
> When bleeding I just de mount it, hold it above the block and bleed. It's a pretty big PITA to bleed with such a small reservoir though. Definitely will be purchasing bigger next round.
> 
> I had a XSPC Dual bay reservoir before, but of course doesn't fit in the 540 anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the xspc dual bay res does fit. Granted it takes up the only 2 5.25 bays. I'm using one right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but I require an optical drive.
Click to expand...

Just curious...for what?


----------



## CurrentlyPissed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Just curious...for what?


A lot of things, but primarily music cds. It sucks too. I have an Audi, thats like turn of the century stuck in old radio tech but the rest of the car is up to date. (2008 audi a4 s line). Everythings new in it, but they decided it was smart to limit radio options. And putting in an aftermarket radio over the installed factory bose crap is an amount of money I'm not willing to put into it.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

If you locate your pump above the reservoir it can burn up your pump if you aren't careful.

The pump itself is cooled by the water that flows through it. So firing up a pump for the first time without any water in the pump already risks burning it up very quickly. There is also a problem with suction when the pump is above the reservoir. If water pressure is lost in the loop and the reservoir is the lowest point in the loop, then all the water will run down into the reservoir and the pump will only be pumping air through the loop. This will burn a pump out very quickly as well.

Loops with a pump located above the reservoir can work, but if you aren't taking measures to ensure you have enough water primed in the hoses and pump, then you are risking a situation where the loop will only be circulating air and you will burn the pump out in no time at all.

When you locate your pump below the res though, gravity will ensure that the hose leading to the pump and the pump itself are fully primed with enough water to ensure that you can safely start the pump and maintain enough suction to circulate water through the loop properly.


----------



## TechCrazy

External dvd drive will work just fine. Set you behind $30 and a USB connection but that would be your best option.


----------



## DEEPfrom1

Hi!

Just bought this case, super excited!

I do have a question about fan connections. How should I wire my fans without running multiple wires to my chassis fan headers on my mobo? I will have 2 front, 2 top, 1 rear. 5 total fans. I don't mind the idea of a fan controller, but it being sideways kind of erkks me.

Any ideas to cleanly run the fans? With or without fan controller?

Thanks


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEEPfrom1*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Just bought this case, super excited!
> 
> I do have a question about fan connections. How should I wire my fans without running multiple wires to my chassis fan headers on my mobo? I will have 2 front, 2 top, 1 rear. 5 total fans. I don't mind the idea of a fan controller, but it being sideways kind of erkks me.
> 
> Any ideas to cleanly run the fans? With or without fan controller?
> 
> Thanks


Congrats! its a great case









There are some fan controllers that are mounted on a pci bracket. There are also some 5.25" bay fan controllers that do not have screens, so they don't look out of place being rotated 90* in the drive bays. Or, you could build/buy an external fan controller with a 5.25" drive enclosure.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEEPfrom1*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Just bought this case, super excited!
> 
> I do have a question about fan connections. How should I wire my fans without running multiple wires to my chassis fan headers on my mobo? I will have 2 front, 2 top, 1 rear. 5 total fans. I don't mind the idea of a fan controller, but it being sideways kind of erkks me.
> 
> Any ideas to cleanly run the fans? With or without fan controller?
> 
> Thanks


Doing it without a fan controller is possible. Most MBs are rated for 1A per header, so if you are using low amp fans you can daisy chain them together. I have Three 120mm (.12A each) fans daisy chained with 0 issues. double check your MB specs and fan specs.


----------



## DEEPfrom1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Doing it without a fan controller is possible. Most MBs are rated for 1A per header, so if you are using low amp fans you can daisy chain them together. I have Three 120mm (.12A each) fans daisy chained with 0 issues. double check your MB specs and fan specs.


Thanks for the response! My concern with this if the wires going to the mother board look unsightly? Can you post a pic or pm me a picture? I'd really appreciate it


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEEPfrom1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Doing it without a fan controller is possible. Most MBs are rated for 1A per header, so if you are using low amp fans you can daisy chain them together. I have Three 120mm (.12A each) fans daisy chained with 0 issues. double check your MB specs and fan specs.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response! My concern with this if the wires going to the mother board look unsightly? Can you post a pic or pm me a picture? I'd really appreciate it
Click to expand...

Taking a picture of the rats nest that is the back side of my 540 wont do you much good, and neither will taking a picture of the front side, you cant see any of the cables, except the 1.5" of the cable that comes off the header and disappears into a hole to the rats nest. Instead I will show you a picture of what I used, and give you a link to where I got it.



http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13977/cab-493/Bitfenix_Alchemy_Multisleeve_3-Pin_to_3x_3-Pin_Y_Cable_Splitter_-_60cm_-_Black_BFA-MSC-3F33F60KK-RP.html?tl=g2c251s635


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DEEPfrom1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Doing it without a fan controller is possible. Most MBs are rated for 1A per header, so if you are using low amp fans you can daisy chain them together. I have Three 120mm (.12A each) fans daisy chained with 0 issues. double check your MB specs and fan specs.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response! My concern with this if the wires going to the mother board look unsightly? Can you post a pic or pm me a picture? I'd really appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Taking a picture of the rats nest that is the back side of my 540 wont do you much good, and neither will taking a picture of the front side, you cant see any of the cables, except the 1.5" of the cable that comes off the header and disappears into a hole to the rats nest. Instead I will show you a picture of what I used, and give you a link to where I got it.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13977/cab-493/Bitfenix_Alchemy_Multisleeve_3-Pin_to_3x_3-Pin_Y_Cable_Splitter_-_60cm_-_Black_BFA-MSC-3F33F60KK-RP.html?tl=g2c251s635
Click to expand...

edit to add: the AF140s that come with the case are all 0.23A fans (according to corsairs website), you can run all three off of one header. be careful the 120s of the same make and model are .4A, three of them will blow a header.


----------



## macro6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcleary47*
> 
> Got my parts transferred over to the new case. I'll be looking into throwing in a water cooling loop for my CPU at some point. I have to shorten my cables though, there's far too much excess that I had to stuff in the back in this case.


please do post more photos of the exterior. i believe you're the first member with the silver version so far.

thanks!


----------



## jcleary47

Here's some of the exterior, as requested. Didn't know I was the first with the steel silver to post in here







I do quite like the color of the steel silver.


----------



## DEEPfrom1

Nice LEDs!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> edit to add: the AF140s that come with the case are all 0.23A fans (according to corsairs website), you can run all three off of one header. be careful the 120s of the same make and model are .4A, three of them will blow a header.


Actually, 0.1A is the AF140 actual power draw. While the 120s are also 0.08-0.13 depending on RPM


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> edit to add: the AF140s that come with the case are all 0.23A fans (according to corsairs website), you can run all three off of one header. be careful the 120s of the same make and model are .4A, three of them will blow a header.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, 0.1A is the AF140 actual power draw. While the 120s are also 0.08-0.13 depending on RPM
Click to expand...

I think your right for the non-lit fan, however, the case also comes with the AF140 (L) x2 <---those with the (L)ights have a .23 draw according to the corsair webz...

all three still would be fine on a single fan header through a splitter.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I think your right for the non-lit fan, however, the case also comes with the AF140 (L) x2 <---those with the (L)ights have a .23 draw according to the corsair webz...
> 
> all three still would be fine on a single fan header through a splitter.


AF140L = cheapskate terrible quality version of the real AF140s
The ones with lights are different


----------



## DEEPfrom1

Can the color rings be added to the stock AF140L? Is there anyway to buy just the rings!


----------



## xNutella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEEPfrom1*
> 
> Can the color rings be added to the stock AF140L? Is there anyway to buy just the rings!


I just tried that and no you can't.


----------



## DEEPfrom1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> I just tried that and no you can't.


Well that's rude of them!


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> AF140L = cheapskate terrible quality version of the real AF140s
> The ones with lights are different


From my experience, they're 100rpm faster than the AF140 but have a 50% chance of soundling like theirs sand in the bearing. Not terrible, but decent


----------



## jcleary47

I have two AF120's mounted horizontally on the top of the case, one attached to the Corsair water cooler for the CPU. It seems like if I don't run them on the highest speed, they make a noise. They don't make a ton of noise, but I'm wondering if they don't like being underpowered by the fan controller to run at a slower speed. I don't know.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> From my experience, they're 100rpm faster than the AF140 but have a 50% chance of soundling like theirs sand in the bearing. Not terrible, but decent


Fans do actually vary, i have a batch of 4 identical fans are the worst one is 100rpm short of rated RPM and the best one is 20rpm short of rated RPM


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> AF140L = cheapskate terrible quality version of the real AF140s
> The ones with lights are different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From my experience, they're 100rpm faster than the AF140 but have a 50% chance of soundling like theirs sand in the bearing. Not terrible, but decent
Click to expand...

Dang, only 50%? I guess so, but I just have bad luck. my 540 came with one good one, one "sand bearing", and one medium rocks and broken glass bearing. I guess I lost the corsair lottery.


----------



## gdubc

Haha..its the silicone lottery. For corsair it would the the corsair craps shoot.


----------



## Thrasher1016

WEll, it's true with anything...

Production Quality Control can only eek out so much Quality before there's too much Control, then that stops the Production.

(As explained by a professor once...)

Thanks - T


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcleary47*
> 
> I have two AF120's mounted horizontally on the top of the case, one attached to the Corsair water cooler for the CPU. It seems like if I don't run them on the highest speed, they make a noise. They don't make a ton of noise, but I'm wondering if they don't like being underpowered by the fan controller to run at a slower speed. I don't know.


I've heard that noise from many of the Corsair Air Series fans when under-volted by a fan controller. The fans are rated for best performance at 7-12v. I haven't had any problems with running my AF140 at 7v using the step-down voltage adapter that was provided by the manufacturer, but I avoided using a fan controller with it because of the noises they tend to make below 7v.

That said though, AF120's are a case fan and are terrible for use with a radiator in a water cooler. The AF120 fans have very low Static Pressure ratings, and without a high static pressure rating you get very poor airflow through a radiator because of the resistance to airflow the radiator creates. The Corsair SP120's are much better suited for use with a radiator because they have a higher static pressure rating.

If you really want a good radiator fan though, Gentle Typhoons are the way to go. Providing you can find them in stock any where.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Dang, only 50%? I guess so, but I just have bad luck. my 540 came with one good one, one "sand bearing", and one medium rocks and broken glass bearing. I guess I lost the corsair lottery.


One of my 3 AF140L's had a scratchy bearing, so between us both the 50% metric still stands


----------



## theilya




----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I've heard that noise from many of the Corsair Air Series fans when under-volted by a fan controller. The fans are rated for best performance at 7-12v. I haven't had any problems with running my AF140 at 7v using the step-down voltage adapter that was provided by the manufacturer, but I avoided using a fan controller with it because of the noises they tend to make below 7v.
> 
> That said though, AF120's are a case fan and are terrible for use with a radiator in a water cooler. The AF120 fans have very low Static Pressure ratings, and without a high static pressure rating you get very poor airflow through a radiator because of the resistance to airflow the radiator creates. The Corsair SP120's are much better suited for use with a radiator because they have a higher static pressure rating.
> 
> If you really want a good radiator fan though, Gentle Typhoons are the way to go. Providing you can find them in stock any where.


AF120s are literally bad for everything TBH. Even a filter DEFEATS them although luckily the 540 uses a wire grille which the AF140 holds up fine there. Behind a honeycomb mesh though? No way.


----------



## luupe

So yeah here is a shot of my current rig, it will be updated soon as im getting an r9 280x and an SSD











- Sorry for the bad quality, i only have a mobile at the moment. Will try to get a hold of a camera, when i get my new items


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome build dude! It looks great and nice work with the cabling!


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*


wowowow i want my rig to look like that! red and black wahoooo

can i ask what lightning did you use sir on the sides of the hdds?


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> wowowow i want my rig to look like that! red and black wahoooo
> 
> can i ask what lightning did you use sir on the sides of the hdds?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811994005

I also use hzbt hue


----------



## renji1337

Would 3 ap-15s be the best for the front intakes


----------



## theKab

For anyone who has previously asked if Silverstone's 140mm dust filters will fit on the bottom:



Just got mine and put them on. They do fit, however due to the structure of the bottom(the small fins that stick out from the bottom openings) they don't stick as well as I'd like them to. Maybe these can be bent inwards a little so the filters snap better, but I don't have the necessary tools for that ATM. They work though, and airflow is a bit better than with my extremely thick ghetto-filters from the NZXT Tempest Evo front panel.

Edit: Another nice feature of this shipment was that I ordered 3, and got 4


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> AF120s are literally bad for everything TBH. Even a filter DEFEATS them although luckily the 540 uses a wire grille which the AF140 holds up fine there. Behind a honeycomb mesh though? No way.


Have you ever been able to measure how much air flow is lost when a particular filter is used with an AF120? I know some air flow is lost and the fans end up recirculating air that was already inside the case. I'm curious as to how much air flow is lost.

I wouldn't mind seeing a measurement of the resistance to air flow that a particular filters creates as well, but I can't imagine a way to measure it directly. Although, I might be able to calculate the resistance using the air flow delta with and without a filter.

Leave it to an IT guy to want to turn an air flow discussion into a physics equation. lol


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Have you ever been able to measure how much air flow is lost when a particular filter is used with an AF120? I know some air flow is lost and the fans end up recirculating air that was already inside the case. I'm curious as to how much air flow is lost.
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing a measurement of the resistance to air flow that a particular filters creates as well, but I can't imagine a way to measure it directly. Although, I might be able to calculate the resistance using the air flow delta with and without a filter.
> 
> Leave it to an IT guy to want to turn an air flow discussion into a physics equation. lol


Trust me ... I'm a actual engineer ... if i put out actual numbers this will turn into a ego war


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Trust me ... I'm a actual engineer ... if i put out actual numbers this will turn into a ego war


I know how that goes, I work very closely with a variety of engineers both personally and professionally. They often refer to me as their 'pretengineer' friend. I just can't help but think about things in terms of formulas and equations.

So would it be feasible to measure resistance to air flow though? If it is, how would you measure it?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I know how that goes, I work very closely with a variety of engineers both personally and professionally. They often refer to me as their 'pretengineer' friend. I just can't help but think about things in terms of formulas and equations.
> 
> So would it be feasible to measure resistance to air flow though? If it is, how would you measure it?


Feasible? No. Measure actual airflow and then refer to graph! Definitely.
I try to avoid formulas and equations as much as i can


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> For anyone who has previously asked if Silverstone's 140mm dust filters will fit on the bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got mine and put them on. They do fit, however due to the structure of the bottom(the small fins that stick out from the bottom openings) they don't stick as well as I'd like them to. Maybe these can be bent inwards a little so the filters snap better, but I don't have the necessary tools for that ATM. They work though, and airflow is a bit better than with my extremely thick ghetto-filters from the NZXT Tempest Evo front panel.
> 
> Edit: Another nice feature of this shipment was that I ordered 3, and got 4


I'm at work right now so I can't look and see what you are referring too but could i just shave them off with my dremel, sand it up, paint it?


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I'm at work right now so I can't look and see what you are referring too but could i just shave them off with my dremel, sand it up, paint it?


That would probably work just fine, and wouldn't be noticeable under the filters either(I think). I'll be trying to get my hands on some tool(have no idea what the english word for it is) I can use to bend them so that the bottom is flat, like I said.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> That would probably work just fine, and wouldn't be noticeable under the filters either(I think). I'll be trying to get my hands on some tool(have no idea what the english word for it is) I can use to bend them so that the bottom is flat, like I said.


Ok cool, thanks. I actually just printed out some 120mm and 140mm radiator templates to see if they would fit on the bottom. May cut out the bottom to fit an extra radiator when I liquid cool.


----------



## theKab

Not a bad idea. I think the bottom is too "empty" and don't think it looks too good with HDDs there so a radiator down there would look badass


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> Not a bad idea. I think the bottom is too "empty" and don't think it looks too good with HDDs there so a radiator down there would look badass


Well for me my system will never have an HDD again. So it really isn't hard to find a mounting spot for an SSD. Ill post some pictures of my current setup and a couple with the rad templates in an hour or two.

Edit: Can not find my camera charger


----------



## ironhide138

Any more pics of the silver case?


----------



## nyk20z3

I think I might have mine sent out to be custom painted but still undecided.

Hopefully it arrives today!


----------



## DeviousAddict

Hey peeps, I've just updated my Carbide Air build log http://www.overclock.net/t/1363985/build-log-my-1st-ever-intel-build-56k-warning I've added a 2nd R9 280X


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Hi guys!

Just ordered my very first PC which I hope to build this coming weekend. Settled on the Air 540 case due to its dimensions and cooling capability. I wondered if I could ask you guys a couple of questions about it, though?

First, I have a H100i cooler, and I've bought a pair of Scythe Gentle Typhoons to fit it with. I was wondering if there would be space to mount the fans the H100i comes with as well as the GTs in a push/pull config, and if so should I have the GTs pushing or pulling?

Also I am thinking about changing the front intake fans to 3 120mm fans. My main concern is cooling the GPU area as I'm going to be running an SLI set-up that uses non-reference coolers. Would changing the 140mm fans to 120s benefit me, or not? Or should I look at buying better 140mm fans?

Finally, is there a recommended dust filter for the bottom opening? I found a set here (in the UK) for around £65, but I don't really want to spend that much for all the filters when I only really need the bottom one!

Thanks very much in advance for any help, and I really look forward to posting up some pics of my first ever build!


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> Just ordered my very first PC which I hope to build this coming weekend. Settled on the Air 540 case due to its dimensions and cooling capability. I wondered if I could ask you guys a couple of questions about it, though?
> 
> First, I have a H100i cooler, and I've bought a pair of Scythe Gentle Typhoons to fit it with. I was wondering if there would be space to mount the fans the H100i comes with as well as the GTs in a push/pull config, and if so should I have the GTs pushing or pulling?
> 
> Also I am thinking about changing the front intake fans to 3 120mm fans. My main concern is cooling the GPU area as I'm going to be running an SLI set-up that uses non-reference coolers. Would changing the 140mm fans to 120s benefit me, or not? Or should I look at buying better 140mm fans?
> 
> Finally, is there a recommended dust filter for the bottom opening? I found a set here (in the UK) for around £65, but I don't really want to spend that much for all the filters when I only really need the bottom one!
> 
> Thanks very much in advance for any help, and I really look forward to posting up some pics of my first ever build!


1. Yup you can fit a 25mm thick radiator with 25mm thick fans in push/pull on the top panel. It'll be close to the top edge of the motherboard, but it will fit no problem. When you're building, just remember to install your motherboard first and make any of the connections to the stuff along the top of the motherboard (like CPU power or any fan headers you want to use, etc...) because it's nearly impossible to plug these in after the radiator and fans are installed up top.

2. Yeah I did the same thing with my case because of the same concerns. With the 3x 120 setup, the bottom 120mm fan will sit very low in the case and get lots of air to the bottom GPU. I'm using SP120s up front and voltage control them to lower the noise when idle. So far they're working quite well and get plenty of cool air to my GPUs.









3. *theKab* showed the 140mm Silverstone ones that fit, but I'm not sure if you can get them where you are.

I hope this helps and good luck with your build!









---

Edit: and I see this is your first post. Welcome to the forums!


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> Just ordered my very first PC which I hope to build this coming weekend. Settled on the Air 540 case due to its dimensions and cooling capability. I wondered if I could ask you guys a couple of questions about it, though?
> 
> First, I have a H100i cooler, and I've bought a pair of Scythe Gentle Typhoons to fit it with. I was wondering if there would be space to mount the fans the H100i comes with as well as the GTs in a push/pull config, and if so should I have the GTs pushing or pulling?
> 
> Also I am thinking about changing the front intake fans to 3 120mm fans. My main concern is cooling the GPU area as I'm going to be running an SLI set-up that uses non-reference coolers. Would changing the 140mm fans to 120s benefit me, or not? Or should I look at buying better 140mm fans?
> 
> Finally, is there a recommended dust filter for the bottom opening? I found a set here (in the UK) for around £65, but I don't really want to spend that much for all the filters when I only really need the bottom one!
> 
> Thanks very much in advance for any help, and I really look forward to posting up some pics of my first ever build!


Here is one option for a dust filter for the bottom opening. Regardless of what filter you can get in the UK, there are some metal tabs that will need to be either cut off or bent out of the way to allow the best fit of any of the filters. This is a very small mod to the case though that you shouldn't have any problems making. And you can still attach filters without the mod, but they can become dislodged very easily and will fit more securely if you get the tabs out of the way.

http://www.demcifilter.com/c198/Air-540.aspx

There are several other filters available for the Air 540 as well. If you run into problems finding a retailer for the filters that will ship to the UK there is a list of retailers on the Demiflex website that should be able to order the parts for you. I can't imagine you running into too many problems finding a retailer for them in the UK though. OCN alone has a ton of members from the UK. I'm sure there is someone else in this group from the UK who can recommend a retailer if you do have problems.


----------



## nyk20z3

Just got the case today and i am impressed with the overall quality for the price.

Few issues so far though after some rad test fitting -

Because i have a rear 30mm rad i cant fit the XT45 on the roof of the case because of the clearance. An alternative is to rotate the rad upside down so the ports are facing down giving me more clearance.

Another issue is this M3 screws Alphacool uses with very small heads so they push right through the mounting holes.I can use washers or try and order M3 screws with a different head that fits.

I have the option of running a ST30 120mm & XT45mm 240 in the front or a ST30 in the rear,XT45 on the roof and possible a UT60 up front with the fans mounted on the exterior of the case sacrificing the dust filter.I for see having clearance issues with a UT60 up front though in conjunction with the 240mm roof mounted rad so i am still undecided on that.

I will be cooling a 3770K at 4.5GHz the most and a 780 Lighting with a decent overclock so i dont have to go nuts on rads.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Great - thanks very much for the info.

I've heard the Gentle Typhoons are a really good choice for rad fans, but would you say I'd be better to have them on the top or the bottom of the rad? Would it make any difference? I'll need to think carefully about how to control the fans - I could either use Corsair Link or the Fan Xpert 2 software that comes with the mobo. Depending on that I may or may not need to plug the fans into the fan headers on the motherboard. I'll be sure to install everything else in that area first!

Also, it seems like I'm going to have more exhaust than intake, at least in the current configuration. Would this cause any problems? If so, would push/pull be a good idea as it'd widen the gap between intake and exhaust even more...wouldn't it?

I noticed you chose the SP series fans for the front intakes, I was thinking about going for an airflow-optimised design, but is a SP-type fan better in this situation?

Thanks for the advice on the bottom dust filter. I found a retailer in the UK who stock their parts (overclockers.co.uk, an awesome bunch of guys) but it seems they only sell the whole package as opposed to just the bottom filter. I might give them a bell and see if I can score the one I need. Might get some new fans while I'm at it!

Thanks for the welcome, looking forward to having a good look around here! So new to PCs it's all a bit daunting, but I think I'm getting there. We'll see how much I've managed to learn when it comes to putting the thing together and then trying to OC the 780s!


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Great - thanks very much for the info.
> 
> I've heard the Gentle Typhoons are a really good choice for rad fans, but would you say I'd be better to have them on the top or the bottom of the rad? Would it make any difference? I'll need to think carefully about how to control the fans - I could either use Corsair Link or the Fan Xpert 2 software that comes with the mobo. Depending on that I may or may not need to plug the fans into the fan headers on the motherboard. I'll be sure to install everything else in that area first!
> 
> Also, it seems like I'm going to have more exhaust than intake, at least in the current configuration. Would this cause any problems? If so, would push/pull be a good idea as it'd widen the gap between intake and exhaust even more...wouldn't it?
> 
> I noticed you chose the SP series fans for the front intakes, I was thinking about going for an airflow-optimised design, but is a SP-type fan better in this situation?
> 
> Thanks for the advice on the bottom dust filter. I found a retailer in the UK who stock their parts (overclockers.co.uk, an awesome bunch of guys) but it seems they only sell the whole package as opposed to just the bottom filter. I might give them a bell and see if I can score the one I need. Might get some new fans while I'm at it!
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, looking forward to having a good look around here! So new to PCs it's all a bit daunting, but I think I'm getting there. We'll see how much I've managed to learn when it comes to putting the thing together and then trying to OC the 780s!


The Corsair Link software isn't the best fan controller really, but it's good enough that there aren't any issues with using it.

SP fans are used in the Air 540 as intakes for the front panel because the dust filter creates enough resistance that SP fans are better for airflow.

Here's the rundown on balancing exhaust and intake.

_More exhaust than intake_: This creates negative pressure in the case, so air enters the case at seams and openings where there are no filters. This introduces a lot of dust and dirt to your system because of the unfiltered air. However, this can help prevent pockets of hot air from getting trapped in corners and areas inside the case where there is less air flow.

_More intake than exhaust_: This create positive pressure in the case, so air exhausts the case at seams and opening where there are no filters. This keeps a lot of dust out of your case, reducing the amount of cleaning needed because all of the intakes are fans that can have dust filters. However, this can create pockets of hot air in corners and areas with low air flow.


----------



## nyk20z3

After transferring everything over from the XB to the 540 I was able to figure out what is going to work clearance wise.

XT45 360 up front,UT60 will prob end up to close for comfort to my 780 Lighting.

Rear will be a ST30 but I upgrade to a XT45 if I really want to,clearance wise any rads on the roof just make no sense so 2 120's or 2 140's will find a home there.

I will get some pics up tomorrow!


----------



## jcleary47

So I'm thinking of doing a water loop for my CPU in this case, and I was looking at a couple of different kits:

EK L240 Dual 120 Kit and the XSPC Raystorm 750 AX240 Kit.

I'm looking at a place to place/mount the reservoir/pump for these kits (they are a combo so they are one unit) and I was wondering if anyone thought there would be an issue placing it on top of the power supply (I have something I can make a raised platform out of so it's not directly on the PSU itself. I guess my only concern is the PSU potentially warming up the unit more than normal.

Not sure where else I could mount it. I have the 2 drive bays filled up so that's not an option and I don't really have room to put it in the front compartment either.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcleary47*
> 
> So I'm thinking of doing a water loop for my CPU in this case, and I was looking at a couple of different kits:
> 
> EK L240 Dual 120 Kit and the XSPC Raystorm 750 AX240 Kit.
> 
> I'm looking at a place to place/mount the reservoir/pump for these kits (they are a combo so they are one unit) and I was wondering if anyone thought there would be an issue placing it on top of the power supply (I have something I can make a raised platform out of so it's not directly on the PSU itself. I guess my only concern is the PSU potentially warming up the unit more than normal.
> 
> Not sure where else I could mount it. I have the 2 drive bays filled up so that's not an option and I don't really have room to put it in the front compartment either.


The positioning would be fine for function. the only thing I would warn about it that the lower in your case you mount the pump, the less chance it has to have a harmonic relationship with other things in your case. If you mount it high (like I did), it has more room to shake the case and by proxy everything else. This is all pretty petty, for what might or might not amount to 2db or a vibrating grill. Its not going to make a difference in terms of temps no matter where you put it, so long as your properly leak test to verify that nothing is going to be taking a bath.

Edit to add: I like the EK kit...I bought an EK 360x120x60 kit...love it love it love it. 5.0 stays under 60C prime tested, and I rarely see 45C in games.


----------



## nyk20z3

This Swiftech Apogee 2 CPU block with a built in MCP35X is causing more issues then good and i have not even mounted it yet lol.

I originally bought it to go inside my HAF XB because it was so compact and powerful but now that i have a bigger case there is 1 big issue.Because the pump is built in to the CPU block i am having trouble getting the Reservoir to sit above the pump which is the correct way to set up a loop -

If you look here i have a 45 degree fitting but the only solution would be to use a 90 degree fitting and come in to the IN port on the block on a clean angle.


----------



## CurrentlyPissed

I have the same block/pump combo and it works fine. I've had my resevoir below the block and it has been just fine. I contacted Swiftech and they said to not worry about it. Just bleed it, and once it's going it will operate fine.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurrentlyPissed*
> 
> I have the same block/pump combo and it works fine. I've had my resevoir below the block and it has been just fine. I contacted Swiftech and they said to not worry about it. Just bleed it, and once it's going it will operate fine.


Sweet,I will prob have to tilt the case a little to flood the pump but that's 2 Easy.


----------



## DEEPfrom1

Any pictures of a mAtx motherboards in this case? Does it look goofy?


----------



## Adam182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEEPfrom1*
> 
> Any pictures of a mAtx motherboards in this case? Does it look goofy?


I've recently thought about using an mATX board aswell, i think it would look great - Adam


----------



## renji1337

wrong thread lol


----------



## DEEPfrom1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> wrong thread lol


Whats in the wrong thread?


----------



## DEEPfrom1

And woahhh, are we rocking the same avatar?


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEEPfrom1*
> 
> And woahhh, are we rocking the same avatar?


aha i ment i commented in the wrong thread, and yes. koala's everywhere.

Anyone know how to lower my SLI 780 classified temps?

3 AP-15 intakes, 2 top intake 140mm fans and the afl 140mm exhaust fan, my top gpu hits 78c @ 100% fan speed


----------



## Daggi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEEPfrom1*
> 
> Any pictures of a mAtx motherboards in this case? Does it look goofy?


I'm using a ASUS maximus VI Gene mAtx in my build


----------



## Interstate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> aha i ment i commented in the wrong thread, and yes. koala's everywhere.
> 
> Anyone know how to lower my SLI 780 classified temps?
> 
> 3 AP-15 intakes, 2 top intake 140mm fans and the afl 140mm exhaust fan, my top gpu hits 78c @ 100% fan speed


Not much you can do honestly... I just ordered some universal blocks for my cards. Ill be posting pics of them when they come in


----------



## lapino

Here's mine. Not that much of a modder, but I still think it looks pretty tidy and runs very cool.







pic with flash (shows more detail)


----------



## CrSt3r

Looks nice !









But the GTX780 Lightning doesnt match the blue theme ... wanna trade for a GTX670 PE OC


----------



## lapino

yeah i know the yellow doesnt match. only thing that annoys me a bit


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> yeah i know the yellow doesnt match. only thing that annoys me a bit


Just make it a yellow and blue theme.







You could repaint the Corsair rings and make them yellow or add some yellow lighting.


----------



## lapino

Some of the LEDs are fixed blue, so I think I'll just add some yellow touches like repainting the fan rings like you said.


----------



## gdubc

You could also cover the yellow with vinyl. (not the fan obviously, but who sees it anyway!) There is a lot of cool stuff out there besides carbon fiber. That stuff doesn't let the phone camera do it justice. It is 3m dichoric vinyl.


----------



## nyk20z3

After some trial and error this was the best way to run this CPU only loop.

I tried mounting the 80MM Bitspower tube res to the rear 120MM rad but the clearance was to tight going to the cpu block/pump.I then mounted the res to the 230MM front rad and my 780 Lighting basically sat right on it so that wouldn't work.I ended up just filling the rad and tipping the case to flood the pump.The loop came out short and relatively clean but not to my standards so i will be removing everything and going back to a PNP WC loop.

I wanted to do a custom loop again just for fun but with my current pump set up its just not going to work the way i want.I love this case overall and the only left to do is perfect the rear cable management.My wife will be in Germany this month with my DSLR so i will wait until then to take good pics to contribute to this thread.


----------



## renji1337

Hey guys, do you think it would be possible to mod the side panel for a 120mm or 140mm fan? If so, is there someone on the forum that could do this service for me? It would be paid.

Im trying to cool down my 780 classifieds and as I have never tried watercooling and I dont have the funds for it right now it seems like maybe a side panel fan as an exhaust would help.

Also has anyone tried a mod like this?


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Hey guys, do you think it would be possible to mod the side panel for a 120mm or 140mm fan? If so, is there someone on the forum that could do this service for me? It would be paid.
> 
> Im trying to cool down my 780 classifieds and as I have never tried watercooling and I dont have the funds for it right now it seems like maybe a side panel fan as an exhaust would help.
> 
> Also has anyone tried a mod like this?


I dont see how this would bee too much diffrent than a normal window\fan mod. if you dont mind cutting a hole in that window then it should not be to hard. Just take some measurements grab a hole saw and go to town......should be fairly easy.

EDIT: you could even youtube it. difficulty would be minimal.... hope this helps!


----------



## tchilly

Some of the hardware used:
ASUS MAXIMUS VI HERO
Intel Core i5-4670K Processor (With the h100i. I'm currently @ 4.4GHz)
Corsair Vengeance
Samsung SSD 840 PRO


Guess i'll be joining this club. I'll post a few more teasers of what to come, but the build isn't done yet





Will post more when it's starting to come together


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tchilly*
> 
> Some of the hardware used:
> ASUS MAXIMUS VI HERO
> Intel Core i5-4670K Processor (With the h100i. I'm currently @ 4.4GHz)
> Corsair Vengeance
> Samsung SSD 840 PRO
> 
> 
> Guess i'll be joining this club. I'll post a few more teasers of what to come, but the build isn't done yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post more when it's starting to come together


Wait those corsair fans fit underneath the exterior trim piece?


----------



## nyk20z3

Yes you just lose the dust filter.


----------



## tchilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Wait those corsair fans fit underneath the exterior trim piece?


- Yeah, you lose your dust filter, and it can only be allplied to the front, wish it had the same spacing in top


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Finally got all the components together! Spent a couple of nights building and...the PC won't boot. I made a post in the section on here dedicated to my motherboard (Asus Hero) and apart from that I just don't know what to do. Feel absolutely gutted, was really looking forward to posting some pictures but looks like that'll take some time! Will keep you guys posted and (hopefully) join the club properly before too long.


----------



## johnnyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> Here's mine. Not that much of a modder, but I still think it looks pretty tidy and runs very cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic with flash (shows more detail)


nice build u got there m8!!which controller is that?


----------



## l3af

Hi there everybody! After months of going back and forth between this case and the Fractal R4 I decided to not beat the dead horse and go with the new kid on the block!

Completed my build last night in around 2 hours switching over everything from my 200r, everything went pretty smoothly although I severely slacked on the cable management since its so easily hidden. Definitely need to correct that so I don't have any trouble adding hard drives down the line.

Anyway, on to pictures! It's a rather simple build as i'm not brave enough for the real watercooling yet, but I plan to explore it on my next build.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tchilly*
> 
> - Yeah, you lose your dust filter, and it can only be allplied to the front, wish it had the same spacing in top


Awesome, that means I can have at least one push/pull setup when I switch to water.


----------



## lapino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyman*
> 
> nice build u got there m8!!which controller is that?


Thanks. It's a Scythe Kaze Master Pro black 5,25"


----------



## Sujeto 1

Guys i just break off one HDD tray while installing a new drive.







what a clumsy, just wondering if there is a way to get a replacement for this specific tray from Corsair. The second tray is already been used for the main HDD. If not i would look to install the HDD in the second chamber.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

I did exactly the same thing. Although that's the least of my worries now (can't even boot!) I'm sure if I ever get thing working I'd also like a new one!


----------



## tchilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> Guys i just break off one HDD tray while installing a new drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a clumsy, just wondering if there is a way to get a replacement for this specific tray from Corsair. The second tray is already been used for the main HDD. If not i would look to install the HDD in the second chamber.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> I did exactly the same thing. Although that's the least of my worries now (can't even boot!) I'm sure if I ever get thing working I'd also like a new one!


- Pretty sure you can contact Corsair directly or use the retailer you bought it from. Dosn't really look like an expensive part to get replaced.


----------



## jameyscott

Those clips are honestly worthless. I purposely broke mine to stop the HDD from vibrating the whole case.


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tchilly*
> 
> - Pretty sure you can contact Corsair directly or use the retailer you bought it from. Dosn't really look like an expensive part to get replaced.


I hope they have some extra of those tray, does Corsair accept paypal ? I got my case direct from amazon.com.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> I did exactly the same thing. Although that's the least of my worries now (can't even boot!) I'm sure if I ever get thing working I'd also like a new one!


Whats up? Why cant you boot?


----------



## tchilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Those clips are honestly worthless. I purposely broke mine to stop the HDD from vibrating the whole case.


- Some kind of "isolation" would prolly have done the job without breaking it tho, seen a few images here on the forums showing a fix.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> I hope they have some extra of those tray, does Corsair accept paypal ? I got my case direct from amazon.com.


- No idea if they take paypal, but this post on the Corsairs forum pretty much sums up what you could do; http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=123733


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tchilly*
> 
> - Some kind of "isolation" would prolly have done the job without breaking it tho, seen a few images here on the forums showing a fix.
> - No idea if they take paypal, but this post on the Corsairs forum pretty much sums up what you could do; http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=123733


Already used foam insulation to pad it. The problem was the clip.


----------



## macro6

Does the air 540 now come with front led fans now?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macro6*
> 
> Does the air 540 now come with front led fans now?


No. And you wouldn't want the crap stock fans anyway.


----------



## lapino

I still have the two stock front and one rear fans, thinking about replacing these with Corsair AP fans. Good choice, What would diff be? More silent?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> I still have the two stock front and one rear fans, thinking about replacing these with Corsair AP fans. Good choice, What would diff be? More silent?


Don't bother with the AF series except for maybe the back as an exhaust. Really just depends on your cooling situation as to which fan would best fit your needs.


----------



## Silverfern

whats wrong with the stock fans?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silverfern*
> 
> whats wrong with the stock fans?


nothing, if you get ones that don't sound like a fork stuck in a garbage disposal.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> nothing, if you get ones that don't sound like a fork stuck in a garbage disposal.


If by nothing you mean poor airflow.


----------



## Silverfern

huh? which ones would you recommended? It seems to work fine as a exhaust, maybe a little weak for intake through mesh?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silverfern*
> 
> huh? which ones would you recommended? It seems to work fine as a exhaust, maybe a little weak for intake through mesh?


Depends on your specific needs.


----------



## Silverfern

well I need two for intake through a mesh, also another for pull with a H90 liquid cooler


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silverfern*
> 
> well I need two for intake through a mesh, also another for pull with a H90 liquid cooler


More description than that is needed. Such as, what is the most important thing to you? Airflow, noise level, etc etc. You want 3 120MM fans in the front vs 2 140 because it will have a lot more airflow. It also depends on where your h90 is placed and such.


----------



## Silverfern

as long as the noise is reasonable, I want more air flow. my H90 is placed right above the back exhaust, on the top panel


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silverfern*
> 
> as long as the noise is reasonable, I want more air flow. my H90 is placed right above the back exhaust, on the top panel


What's your budget for all of the fans? Do you want to go push pull on the h90?


----------



## Silverfern

yes trying to get push pull for the H90, have to get screws for those as well. not really a budget I guess. gonna get a fan controller too I think


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silverfern*
> 
> yes trying to get push pull for the H90, have to get screws for those as well. not really a budget I guess. gonna get a fan controller too I think


Fan controller isn't really worth it in my opinion my mobo controls all my fans just fine.

As far as noise to airflow the Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP15s are amazing for the front. I can't think of really good 140mm fans off the top of my head.


----------



## Silverfern

I don't have enough ports on my mobo to power all the fans. and one of the fan ports is really weak for some reason, only runs about half of the other ones. I have a gigabyte z68x


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silverfern*
> 
> I don't have enough ports on my mobo to power all the fans. and one of the fan ports is really weak for some reason, only runs about half of the other ones. I have a gigabyte z68x


Check your BIOS settings, you should have fan control there. Most fan headers are rated for 1A, which will run all three of the stock fans off of a splitter.


----------



## hoangpham

so has anyone that is using 60mm rads (UT60's or similar) on both the primary and secondary (front/top) spots found a way to use a dust filter as well with it?
since the 60mm rads mean the fans go out front....


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> nothing, if you get ones that don't sound like a fork stuck in a garbage disposal.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> If by nothing you mean poor airflow.


Im sorry but I get great airflow from the stock fans and there quiet. my cpu cooler is louder than all 3 at 12v. I can see if you already have fans to replace them, but there not bad at all for being stock case fans. If yours are so bad, you should RMA them.

I plan on putting all 3 of the 140's on the front and getting a new af140l for the back.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Im sorry but I get great airflow from the stock fans and there quiet. my cpu cooler is louder than all 3 at 12v. I can see if you already have fans to replace them, but there not bad at all for being stock case fans. If yours are so bad, you should RMA them.
> 
> I plan on putting all 3 of the 140's on the front and getting a new af140l for the back.


Stupid question and Im sure my owners manual would tell me this but all the fan openings (top 2, front 3, rear exhaust 1) area all 140mm correct?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Im sorry but I get great airflow from the stock fans and there quiet. my cpu cooler is louder than all 3 at 12v. I can see if you already have fans to replace them, but there not bad at all for being stock case fans. If yours are so bad, you should RMA them.
> 
> I plan on putting all 3 of the 140's on the front and getting a new af140l for the back.


Have you had performance oriented fans before?


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Stupid question and Im sure my owners manual would tell me this but all the fan openings (top 2, front 3, rear exhaust 1) area all 140mm correct?


Front is 2x 140mm OR 3x 120mm, Top is 2x 120mm/140mm, Rear is 120mm/140mm.


----------



## Caldeio

all stock fans are 140's. 120 will fit in the same spots.

Yes jameyscott, 120 sythe's do those count? All I'm saying is the stock fans are just fine, there nothing wrong with them as STOCK fans. Yes of course new, 20 dollar a piece sp120 fans will be better but your still spending more for that performance when it might not be needed.

Example:
I dropped my GTX770 temp, but not being able to overclock at 80c max in my old case. Now I'm at 1267 boost and 8512 mem, 67c max temp in this case, and that's looping Valley 1.0 all night.
Clearly, for me the stock fans are great.


----------



## lapino

Gotta say the stock fans look fine to me too. I suppose there exist more silent ones but with my fan controller I can set them to a very noise-free speed and still get enough airflow. The one thing that does make an annoying sound in my case is the h100i pump. Fans are not connected to it directly and it has the latest firmware, but it's still the most audible device in my case. RMA to Corsair is a no go since shipping from Belgium to US costs me about the same as getting a new one :/


----------



## nyk20z3

Stock fans work just fine while producing good airflow and they aren't that loud at all at max rpm.

I purposely left 2 in for front exhaust over the weekend to compare them to my Noiseblcoker PL-2's.I personally do not use fan controllers because i like the outside of the case to look as clean as possible.

I have 1 of these tucked away in the rear chamber for the cleanest look possible with no cables going to the mobo or anything -



For those that need PWM features other options make more sense but i only buy fans they are rated at a low DBA for there rpm anyway so noise is never an issue.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Stock fans work just fine while producing good airflow and they aren't that loud at all at max rpm.
> 
> I purposely left 2 in for front exhaust over the weekend to compare them to my Noiseblcoker PL-2's.I personally do not use fan controllers because i like the outside of the case to look as clean as possible.
> 
> I have 1 of these tucked away in the rear chamber for the cleanest look possible with no cables going to the mobo or anything -
> 
> 
> 
> For those that need PWM features other options make more sense but i only buy fans they are rated at a low DBA for there rpm anyway so noise is never an issue.


Can you post a link to that fan header. I'm the same way and do not want an exterior fan controller. I'll probably need something that can control 11-17 fans in total lol


----------



## nyk20z3

NP -

Just pick up 2 and you will be covered.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60_392&products_id=32854

Here is a 4 pin version if you have a lack of 8 pin connectors -

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60_392&products_id=32847


----------



## xSociety

Just bought a silver edition!


----------



## Stedaley

I'm looking at getting this case, but just have a few quick questions about it,
I'm after a quiet system, is it possible to make this quiet with the right fan choices?


----------



## jcleary47

I am happy with the noise level in mine compared to the Corsair 300R I had before. The big thing for me is that the airflow is so efficient that I do not have to run my fans at as high of a speed as I had to before. I'm using Corsair SP120's and while I am unsure if they are considered "quiet" fans, I find them to be barely audible when I slow them down with a fan controller and my temps are much improved over the Corsair 300R.

If the case is on top of your desk right next to you, I'm not sure it will be super quiet.

Even if I have to crank the fans up a little when gaming, I typically have the audio turned up so loud I wouldn't even come close to hearing the fans in the case.


----------



## lapino

Makes me wonder: where do you put your cases? Under the desk, next to you, ...


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stedaley*
> 
> I'm looking at getting this case, but just have a few quick questions about it,
> I'm after a quiet system, is it possible to make this quiet with the right fan choices?


At the price this case comes in at, and the excellent air flow the case provides I would say just give it a shot and see how it works for you.


----------



## yttocstfarc

OK guys, I need some help deciding on what to do with this new build. So what I'm going to do is post 4 links to builds on PcPartpicker. I will be showing my current build as it is right now, and my three options for upgrading and installing the components into the new Air 540.
This is what I'm looking from you guys if you will help. I need to know your opinion on which build you would go with given the options and the components I've selected. I stick to the companies that I know and trust I haven't had a problem with anything so far. Asus, Corsair, and Nvidia. What I'm looking to do is build this computer and keep it until I "have" to upgrade to a newer generation. I would like the option to add components later on to "help it last a little longer". I'm into gaming in 1080p might end up purchacing 2 more monitors so I can game in nvidia surround, light video editing and the general tinkering and trying to get the best performance out of my rig. Here are the builds and parts I've selected.

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/bassfisher0703/saved/2EGZ

This is my current build that I put together last year. So far I love this build and it works well. But to be honest I've got the bug and want more. And I enjoy building and working on these things....
What ive got out of this build.
3570k overclocked to 4.4ghz stable @1.240v using offset method
660ti overclocked gpu boost clock 1110mhz and the memory @ 6782mhz
Battlefield 3 ultra settings 50-70 fps in campaign.
SWTOR over 100fps
Star Trek Online 50-60fps

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/bassfisher0703/saved/2QsW

This build uses a lot of components that I currently have, but things are upgraded like the motherboard. I can do up to quad sli with this board (upgrading in future)

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/bassfisher0703/saved/2P9m

This build is pretty much a whole new computer. Using Z87 and Haswell. Only can do x2 SLI would eventually do that with x2 770's

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/bassfisher0703/saved/2QsQ

This is the build that I really want. Ultimate in expandability. I could go all the way to 4-way SLI. In the build it shows a standard Rampage IV Extreme. But I would be purchasing the Asus Rampage IV Black Edition that releases tomorrow. (pcpartpicker didn't have the option for it yet)

Price wise all three of these builds are very close in price its around 300 bucks in price difference between the three builds. So I'm not worried about the money aspect in this price range. Also keep in mind I already have a lot of the components purchased. (case, fans, h100i, hard drives,)
Basically all I have left to buy is the CPU, Motherboard, Ram, GPU , and power supply.

I would greatly appreciate any help and input that you guys can give me. I just want to hear other opinions from peers on which way I should proceed. I look forward to talking with you all and can't wait to get this build together and share some Pics!


----------



## Stedaley

Im having the same dilemma as yttocstfarc,

I have a few pieces lying around from my build which is in bits atm, I really want to upgrade it a bit and with the new case (540) coming, i really dont know what to throw at it next,

i have a Palit 670 GTX Jetstream which i keep getting told is fine and doesn't need upgrading, only playing at 1080p. which got me thinking, is it worth the extra money on going up to 1440p? or 144hz?

I run a 27inch AOC monitor which is a decent monitor but compared to my thunderbolt display it doesnt really compare, (2560x1440)

I have the upgrade bug but just dont know where to spend the moneys.

Full System goes like
3770k @4.3Ghz 1.154V
cooled with Prolima Megahalem Rev C
Asrock Extreme 4 z77 Mobo
16GB Corsair Vengeance RAM 4 x 4GB High Profile
Palit 670GTX Jetstream
AX 750 PSU
(No Case)
AOC monitor e2754vh (i think)

I was looking at a new CPU Cooler set up, but the Ram restricts me abit, I struggle with a push pull as it is :/
Maybe a New Mobo?
or a new screen?

Throw me some ideas guys!!!!!


----------



## Silverfern

get liquid cooling


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stedaley*
> 
> Im having the same dilemma as yttocstfarc,
> 
> I have a few pieces lying around from my build which is in bits atm, I really want to upgrade it a bit and with the new case (540) coming, i really dont know what to throw at it next,
> 
> i have a Palit 670 GTX Jetstream which i keep getting told is fine and doesn't need upgrading, only playing at 1080p. which got me thinking, is it worth the extra money on going up to 1440p? or 144hz?
> 
> I run a 27inch AOC monitor which is a decent monitor but compared to my thunderbolt display it doesnt really compare, (2560x1440)
> 
> I have the upgrade bug but just dont know where to spend the moneys.
> 
> Full System goes like
> 3770k @4.3Ghz 1.154V
> cooled with Prolima Megahalem Rev C
> Asrock Extreme 4 z77 Mobo
> *16GB Corsair Vengeance RAM 4 x 4GB High Profile*
> Palit 670GTX Jetstream
> AX 750 PSU
> (No Case)
> AOC monitor e2754vh (i think)
> 
> I was looking at a new CPU Cooler set up, but the Ram restricts me abit, I struggle with a push pull as it is :/
> Maybe a New Mobo?
> or a new screen?
> 
> Throw me some ideas guys!!!!!


Personally I prefer G.Skill ram over anyone else. In the past I've owned Corsair Dominators, Crucial Ballistix, and various G.Skill's. Right now I currently own a set of G. Skill 16gb (8x2) Trident DDR3 2666. The stock clocks are 12-13-12-35 (I may be a little off I'm at work) but right now i have my ram clocked at 9-9-9-12 @ 2666mhz. Amazing ram and the great thing is that the heat sink (the red fin) can be easily removed with 2 screws. This allows for aftermarket water coolers or just to lower the overall height.

Also don't get an AOC monitor. Save up a couple extra bucks and get an ASUS PB278Q or something similar. The extra resolution is amazing and the picture quality compared to your standard LED monitor is superb!


----------



## Stedaley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Personally I prefer G.Skill ram over anyone else. In the past I've owned Corsair Dominators, Crucial Ballistix, and various G.Skill's. Right now I currently own a set of G. Skill 16gb (8x2) Trident DDR3 2666. The stock clocks are 12-13-12-35 (I may be a little off I'm at work) but right now i have my ram clocked at 9-9-9-12 @ 2666mhz. Amazing ram and the great thing is that the heat sink (the red fin) can be easily removed with 2 screws. This allows for aftermarket water coolers or just to lower the overall height.
> 
> Also don't get an AOC monitor. Save up a couple extra bucks and get an ASUS PB278Q or something similar. The extra resolution is amazing and the picture quality compared to your standard LED monitor is superb!


Ooo btw all the parts quoted are parts i already own and have for a year and a half,

i would be upgrading the parts, so i could sell my current parts and get new ones,

and liquid cooling isnt worth the extra money!!!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stedaley*
> 
> liquid cooling isnt worth the extra money!!!


----------



## Silverfern

its fun though


----------



## Stedaley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*


Not on my Budget Its not!!

I get good enough temps without it and decent overclocks on everything!! so i can spend an extra few hundred to get those extra few cycles on the cpu or gpu.....

Not worth it to me i'm afraid!!!

Id rather spend the extra upgrading parts, like my 670 and £150 and get a 770 or 780, that will give me better value


----------



## killacam7478

Hey guys, new to the club. Just got an Air 540 2 weeks ago. I actually bought it after seeing some of the pictures you guys posted. I previously had a budget case, NZXT Source 210. I actually liked that case a lot, easy to work in.

Here's mine so far.


----------



## nyk20z3




----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> Hey guys, new to the club. Just got an Air 540 2 weeks ago. I actually bought it after seeing some of the pictures you guys posted. I previously had a budget case, NZXT Source 210. I actually liked that case a lot, easy to work in.
> 
> Here's mine so far.


Is it me or is there like 5 different style fans inside this case lol ?


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> Hey guys, new to the club. Just got an Air 540 2 weeks ago. I actually bought it after seeing some of the pictures you guys posted. I previously had a budget case, NZXT Source 210. I actually liked that case a lot, easy to work in.
> 
> Here's mine so far.


Looks good! Did you sleeve the cables on the CCFL yourself or did it come that way?


----------



## killacam7478

Very true! I went a little crazy with fans in my old case, primarily with Kingwin fans (free after rebate from Tigerdirect, although they claim the rebate forms got lost in the mail, so I never got the rebate!).

I just ordered a twin pack of the Corsair SP120 PWM's for the heatsink, so then I can move one of the SP120's to the top. I want to replace all of 140mm ones that came with the case with those fans because I think they look so great, but too expensive!


----------



## killacam7478

Thanks NaciremaDiputs! The wires from the cathode lights were red, yellow and black, but I don't have a sleeving kit or anything like that, so I actually used blue electric tape and just wrapped it. It doesn't look too bad in the photo, but in person it's actually pretty messy/uneven looking. BUT, I will say it looks better than the clashing red and yellow. I'm actually thinking of using black tape and just taping it to the floor of the case, because then I think it would be pretty tough to see.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> Thanks NaciremaDiputs! The wires from the cathode lights were red, yellow and black, but I don't have a sleeving kit or anything like that, so I actually used blue electric tape and just wrapped it. It doesn't look too bad in the photo, but in person it's actually pretty messy/uneven looking. BUT, I will say it looks better than the clashing red and yellow. I'm actually thinking of using black tape and just taping it to the floor of the case, because then I think it would be pretty tough to see.


Another option would be to move the control unit and power switch to the back of the motherboard tray. However, if you like to have easy access to the power switch this may not be ideal for you. This completely conceals all of the wires other than a few inches leading from behind the motherboard tray to the CCFL tube.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stedaley*
> 
> Ooo btw all the parts quoted are parts i already own and have for a year and a half,
> 
> i would be upgrading the parts, so i could sell my current parts and get new ones,
> 
> and liquid cooling isnt worth the extra money!!!


Sorry since you said the same delima i thought you were also picking out computer parts.


----------



## leoxtxt

Can i fit a pair of slim radiators without any clearance issues ?, it's going to cool a 3770K (delidded) / single 780Ti (full cover block).

Swiftech MCR320-XP (360mm) (front)

Swiftech MCR220-XP (240mm) (top)

If they fit i will be using GTs 2150RPM in a push configuration.


----------



## jameyscott

You can use UT60 rads. I doubt the 780Ti reference is longer than 11 inches.


----------



## leoxtxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You can use UT60 rads. I doubt the 780Ti reference is longer than 11 inches.


I thought the UT60s would collide, i'm pretty sure i read it somewhere, i choose the MCRx220-XP because they are really awesome with high speed fans (i've 10 unused GTs 2150RPM).


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stedaley*
> 
> Ooo btw all the parts quoted are parts i already own and have for a year and a half,
> 
> i would be upgrading the parts, so i could sell my current parts and get new ones,
> 
> and liquid cooling isnt worth the extra money!!!


Liquid cooling is worth it to some people including me. My temps are much lower, it's quieter, and I'm able to over clock much further. 1201 game stable with 6500 on the memory versus 1358 game stable and 7400 on the memory with it being quieter and 40c degrees lower.


----------



## Stedaley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Liquid cooling is worth it to some people including me. My temps are much lower, it's quieter, and I'm able to over clock much further. 1201 game stable with 6500 on the memory versus 1358 game stable and 7400 on the memory with it being quieter and 40c degrees lower.


Is that a Full loop?
I dont have the money to spend on a full loop only to change the parts out in a year or so, Living in the Uk its getting colder so my temps will drop in my office anyway so i wouldnt be worrying about watercooling, Especially if i can get decent overclocks without it and never go above 65C at 4.3ghz with my 3770k, and my 670never pushes over 70, and this is without the Corsair air 540,

I need ideas that wont break the bank but will let me keep playing, A screen or SLi, or different RAM etc,


----------



## Stedaley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Sorry since you said the same delima i thought you were also picking out computer parts.


My bad, im in the same boat as in i dont know what to do next!!! although new Lower profile Ram would be better, but would this translate into better performance overall?

a new Mobo maybe a decent idea but the asrock is a decent performer, and for the price cant really be beaten,

a New GPU would be abit silly as its compared to the 760 which can compete still, but maybe SLI,

A new screen is the most thought about idea going to 1440p res would make my gaming experience abit more involved and save me having to buy anythough for a good few years,


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stedaley*
> 
> Is that a Full loop?
> I dont have the money to spend on a full loop only to change the parts out in a year or so, Living in the Uk its getting colder so my temps will drop in my office anyway so i wouldnt be worrying about watercooling, Especially if i can get decent overclocks without it and never go above 65C at 4.3ghz with my 3770k, and my 670never pushes over 70, and this is without the Corsair air 540,
> 
> I need ideas that wont break the bank but will let me keep playing, A screen or SLi, or different RAM etc,


Yes, it is a full loop. I won't be upgrading for awhile though. I don't change out parts that often. I do have sli and a 4770k at 4.7ghz.

Water cooling is a worthwhile thing to do. Universal GPU blocks is great for someone whp upgrades often. So water cooling shouldn't be off the table completely. Sli, a better processor, etc wilp net better performance, but when you already some of the best parts available it definitely helps.


----------



## Stedaley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Yes, it is a full loop. I won't be upgrading for awhile though. I don't change out parts that often. I do have sli and a 4770k at 4.7ghz.
> 
> Water cooling is a worthwhile thing to do. Universal GPU blocks is great for someone whp upgrades often. So water cooling shouldn't be off the table completely. Sli, a better processor, etc wilp net better performance, but when you already some of the best parts available it definitely helps.


how much did the full loop cost?

and will for performing on a 1440p screen will the 670 handle it? or will SLi provide a better base unit?
because getting better performance is all i really require from my money i have, i dont plan on upgrading for a year or two either, so multiple trades and upgrade are possible especially with this new case


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stedaley*
> 
> how much did the full loop cost?
> 
> and will for performing on a 1440p screen will the 670 handle it? or will SLi provide a better base unit?
> because getting better performance is all i really require from my money i have, i dont plan on upgrading for a year or two either, so multiple trades and upgrade are possible especially with this new case


Check my sig rig for the costs.

670 would do okay with 1440p, but don't expect to max out new titles. You might run into vram issues with titles like BF4 and games like that. Sli would definitely help, but a card with more vram that you could sli later would be better
I'm on mobile so I can't see sigs. What PSU do you have?


----------



## Stedaley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Check my sig rig for the costs.
> 
> 670 would do okay with 1440p, but don't expect to max out new titles. You might run into vram issues with titles like BF4 and games like that. Sli would definitely help, but a card with more vram that you could sli later would be better
> I'm on mobile so I can't see sigs. What PSU do you have?


I have a ax 750 which is being rmad atm, and from a 670 where do I look at going from there?? A 770??


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stedaley*
> 
> I have a ax 750 which is being rmad atm, and from a 670 where do I look at going from there?? A 770??


For 1440 you're looking at 780 or 290 and above. Your PSU will be just fine for sli. Just wanted to make sure you had the power to support sli


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stedaley*
> 
> My bad, im in the same boat as in i dont know what to do next!!! although new Lower profile Ram would be better, but would this translate into better performance overall?
> 
> a new Mobo maybe a decent idea but the asrock is a decent performer, and for the price cant really be beaten,
> 
> a New GPU would be abit silly as its compared to the 760 which can compete still, but maybe SLI,
> 
> A new screen is the most thought about idea going to 1440p res would make my gaming experience abit more involved and save me having to buy anythough for a good few years,


Well if you get a 1440p monitor I would suggest going SLI as well.


----------



## hoangpham

just unboxed one of my two silver ones








it actually looks quite nice in silver...


----------



## renji1337

I really want to mod a side fan in but im idiot impaired in modding xD

whats the best fan controller for this case?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoangpham*
> 
> just unboxed one of my two silver ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it actually looks quite nice in silver...


That silver does look very nice!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> I really want to mod a side fan in but im idiot impaired in modding xD
> 
> whats the best fan controller for this case?


Just mod it man! These cases are cheap anyways. I'd be willing to bet whatever part you mess up (IF you did mess up) you would be able to order from Corsair.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You can use UT60 rads. I doubt the 780Ti reference is longer than 11 inches.


I am using a XT45 right now in the front with a 780 Lighting and i am pretty sure a UT60 would hit the PCB lol


----------



## greywarden

derp...


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I am using a XT45 right now in the front with a 780 Lighting and i am pretty sure a UT60 would hit the PCB lol


I'm using a two classies and using a UT60. Again, I said if the PCB is shorter than 11 inches he can use a UT60.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'm using a two classies and using a UT60. Again, I said if the PCB is shorter than 11 inches he can use a UT60.


If you can post a pic please do because from my view in to the case tight now it would be way to close for comfort.

I prefer some breathing room over a rad that is going to basically sitting on the PCB!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> If you can post a pic please do because from my view in to the case tight now it would be way to close for comfort.
> 
> I prefer some breathing room over a rad that is going to basically sitting on the PCB!


There isn't much breathing room in this case for big rads. After all, it is a mid tower. However, I can tell you with a 4770k overclocked to 4.7Ghz with 1.34v, I can still push my classies to 1.35v and 1358Mhz game stable around 40C. 4770k temps are less than ideal, but that's because my block as a stubborn bubble that just won't go away. However, it stays around 65C while gaming.

Keep in mind my cards are as long as a 690 at 11 inches long. Not many cards are this long or longer. (780 Lightning IIRC is the only one that is longer.)


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'm using a two classies and using a UT60. Again, I said if the PCB is shorter than 11 inches he can use a UT60.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> There isn't much breathing room in this case for big rads. After all, it is a mid tower. However, I can tell you with a 4770k overclocked to 4.7Ghz with 1.34v, I can still push my classies to 1.35v and 1358Mhz game stable around 40C. 4770k temps are less than ideal, but that's because my block as a stubborn bubble that just won't go away. However, it stays around 65C while gaming.
> 
> Keep in mind my cards are as long as a 690 at 11 inches long. Not many cards are this long or longer. (780 Lightning IIRC is the only one that is longer.)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'm using a two classies and using a UT60. Again, I said if the PCB is shorter than 11 inches he can use a UT60.


I'm actually doing some measuring right now to figure out how/where/what radiators as well as pump/res. I still need to see if mounting a bottom 420 radiator would be possible after some dremeling.


----------



## nyk20z3

Very nice set up.

And you def have more room to play with compared to the Lighting it seems.


----------



## DiceAir

Any way of improving my cooling in this case. I already have the following. 3x cougar vortex fans in front, stock fan at back and corsair h100i in pull configuration on top. CPU temps never goes above 65C. I have 2x club3d R9-280x and on 85% fan speed when I play Battlefield 4 on ultra my temps on top card = 81C-85C


----------



## Stedaley

what about 670 SLI?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stedaley*
> 
> what about 670 SLI?


What about it?


----------



## Stedaley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> What about it?


Sorry it was in reply to the 1440p post, 670 SLI be better or is it worth just going for new PGU all together?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stedaley*
> 
> Sorry it was in reply to the 1440p post, 670 SLI be better or is it worth just going for new PGU all together?


670 sli would net you better performance depending on what you're getting, but 1440P needs some VRAM, which the 670 might not be able to supply.


----------



## Stedaley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> 670 sli would net you better performance depending on what you're getting, but 1440P needs some VRAM, which the 670 might not be able to supply.


even with 2GB Vram?


----------



## jcleary47

I'm running SLI'd 670 2GB models in my rig, but at 1920x1200 and I'm getting upwards of 100-110 FPS in BF4 with everything maxed out.

I don't know what sort of hit the FPS would take switching up to 1440 but I'd suspect it would still be above 60?


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Any way of improving my cooling in this case. I already have the following. 3x cougar vortex fans in front, stock fan at back and corsair h100i in pull configuration on top. CPU temps never goes above 65C. I have 2x club3d R9-280x and on 85% fan speed when I play Battlefield 4 on ultra my temps on top card = 81C-85C


You cant really do much more unless you add spot fans to directly blow air over a given component -

Example

http://store.antec.com/Product/cooling-cooling_fan/spot-cool/0-761345-75018-9.aspx


----------



## Interstate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stedaley*
> 
> even with 2GB Vram?


2gb of vram is enough for 1440p with 2-4x AA. Anything higher and you go above that 2gb. I am using 2x Gtx 670 and they just eat every game.

On a side note, anything above 4x AA @ 1440p is a total waste imo. Hell no AA still looks great.
Bf4 runs amazing. Ultra settings w 2xAA and I've never seen it below 50fps even at the most insane 64 player moments. Avg 70+ easy

If you already have one 670, getting another is a good move.


----------



## jcleary47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Interstate*
> 
> 2gb of vram is enough for 1440p with 2-4x AA. Anything higher and you go above that 2gb. I am using 2x Gtx 670 and they just eat every game.
> 
> On a side note, anything above 4x AA @ 1440p is a total waste imo. Hell no AA still looks great.
> Bf4 runs amazing. Ultra settings w 2xAA and I've never seen it below 50fps even at the most insane 64 player moments. Avg 70+ easy
> 
> If you already have one 670, getting another is a good move.


Good to see a fellow SLI 670 user. For a split second I thought of ditching the 670's for a newer 7 series and even posted a few places asking about it, but when it was all said and done and I looked at benchmarks, SLI'd 670's still destroy just about everything.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> You cant really do much more unless you add spot fans to directly blow air over a given component -
> 
> Example
> 
> http://store.antec.com/Product/cooling-cooling_fan/spot-cool/0-761345-75018-9.aspx


ok. I'm not worried about temps really but if I can lower it i can actually overclock it a bit and get better performance


----------



## iARDAs

Ever since I bought this case, I can not think of a reason to change it.

Been using it for a while now and my fav. case so far.

Please note that I used a Cosmos II and a Corsair 800D before.


----------



## icywater

After using the Thermaltake Armour for so long, I decided to get this case. It is a tight fit, I can't do a push and pull on my Black Ice Extreme Radiator inside the case. I had to let go of the dust filter and mounted the other fan outside. The sames as the XSPC 240 Radiator don't have enough room.,so only one set of fan is used. All the fans are running off the Lamtron Fan controller set at 8v very quiet and cool.


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Ever since I bought this case, I can not think of a reason to change it.
> 
> Been using it for a while now and my fav. case so far.
> 
> Please note that I used a Cosmos II and a Corsair 800D before.


QFT


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcleary47*
> 
> Good to see a fellow SLI 670 user. For a split second I thought of ditching the 670's for a newer 7 series and even posted a few places asking about it, but when it was all said and done and I looked at benchmarks, SLI'd 670's still destroy just about everything.


I had 670 FTW's in SLI and now have a single 780 Lighting.

I just wanted to run with a Monster single card for once after using SLI for years.


----------



## Interstate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcleary47*
> 
> Good to see a fellow SLI 670 user. For a split second I thought of ditching the 670's for a newer 7 series and even posted a few places asking about it, but when it was all said and done and I looked at benchmarks, SLI'd 670's still destroy just about everything.


Im actually expecting a delivery today with a 240 rad, new pump and 2 universal blocks for my 670's. I will be posting pictures when im done


----------



## zombibikini

Hi, pardon me jumping in the middle here, and pardon my amateur status.
I am building a new rig, first in quite a few years, and until I saw this case, was looking at a nanoxia deep silence or fractal design xl r2, for their silence and cooling prowess.

But I just love the look and grabbability of this case, and its cooling capabilities.
My only hangup is the noise levels. Anandtech's review tested it going full tilt, and said it is fairly loud.
So my question is, using air, not water, can anyone comment on how subjectively loud this is? Could it be dampened much with foam, better fans, etc?
Is it not so bad at lower fan speeds?

I willl have a pny gtx 680, just one ssd, asus sabertooth z87 mobo, coolermaster hyper 212 evo on an i5 cpu, seasonic x-650 gpu, and a dvd drive.

I am not concerned about the window, if foaming it would help.









Thanks for any advice.


----------



## DEEPfrom1

Are you looking for something to be completely silent? You could buy really good fans and a fan controller.


----------



## renji1337

Just realized I live 20min away from frozencpu.com and they can do the side panel fan mod for me! wohoo i dont need to buy powertools.

Koala power.


----------



## Slayerik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zombibikini*
> 
> Hi, pardon me jumping in the middle here, and pardon my amateur status.
> I am building a new rig, first in quite a few years, and until I saw this case, was looking at a nanoxia deep silence or fractal design xl r2, for their silence and cooling prowess.
> 
> But I just love the look and grabbability of this case, and its cooling capabilities.
> My only hangup is the noise levels. Anandtech's review tested it going full tilt, and said it is fairly loud.
> So my question is, using air, not water, can anyone comment on how subjectively loud this is? Could it be dampened much with foam, better fans, etc?
> Is it not so bad at lower fan speeds?
> 
> I willl have a pny gtx 680, just one ssd, asus sabertooth z87 mobo, coolermaster hyper 212 evo on an i5 cpu, seasonic x-650 gpu, and a dvd drive.
> 
> I am not concerned about the window, if foaming it would help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


I'm not an owner of 540, just distant admirer, but after all I've read, simply replace those crappy stock fans with something better (noiseblocker, nanoxia, noctua) and it'd be unhearable (also depending on the noise of cpu/gpu coolers)... I have Fractal Arc Midi R2, with no dampening and I can't even say if my pc is on or not







it depends on fans and settings


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Well the store I bought most of my parts from now has the mobo, CPU, RAM and PSU back for testing. Pretty sure one (or more!) of those components were DOA. Not heard anything from them, so figured I'd spend the time planning out what fans to install once I finally have my first PC up and running. It felt pretty horrible pulling everything out of the case to bread-board it after spending 2 days fitting everything meticulously. That'll teach me - next time I'll bread-board it first!

I've bought a pair of GTs (1850rpm) for the H100i which will likely be in push. I would like to change the front fans for 120mm ones, as I'm eventually going to be running a pair of EVGA 780s that are equipped with ACX coolers. I need to push as much cool air at those things as possible!

Any particular recommendations? I'm not terribly bothered by noise when the going gets tough - I'll either have the speakers up or headphones on - but would like to avoid having a system that is really noisy when it's just idling. I have heard great things about Noctua, but I just can't bring myself to put anything brown inside this case!

Also, should I invest in a fan controller or use the mobo and the Fan Xpert 2 software that comes with it? All I want to do is experience a proper PC first-hand, but in the meantime this type of thing is keeping me sane!

I was also wondering about pressure inside the case. For arguments sake, suppose I have 6 GTs in total - 3 on the front, 2 for the H100i and one rear exhaust. I take it the pressure would be equal? But what happens when the 2 780s start working hard? Do their ACX coolers add positive or negative pressure? I think I'll get some dust filters, but wondered what was generally recommended for keeping cards in SLI cool when using this case.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> I really want to mod a side fan in but im idiot impaired in modding xD
> 
> whats the best fan controller for this case?


Order a replacement side panel first, then mod your original. If it goes well, return the unopened new side panel for a refund. If you botch it, throw it away and open up the new side panel and decide to either live without the mod or try again.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Order a replacement side panel first, then mod your original. If it goes well, return the unopened new side panel for a refund. If you botch it, throw it away and open up the new side panel and decide to either live without the mod or try again.


frozencpu.com is gonna do it for me since they are right next to where i live


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Can I ask what kind of temp's you see on your Classifieds? I've got a pretty similar set-up to you and am trying to figure out the best way to keep the 2 cards at a reasonable temperature! The system isn't built yet but I may as well do my homework...


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Can I ask what kind of temp's you see on your Classifieds? I've got a pretty similar set-up to you and am trying to figure out the best way to keep the 2 cards at a reasonable temperature! The system isn't built yet but I may as well do my homework...


\

75-80c top card and 60-65c bottom card. if i keep my room around 65f then i see 75c max on the top usually at 100% fan speed.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> \
> 
> 75-80c top card and 60-65c bottom card. if i keep my room around 65f then i see 75c max on the top usually at 100% fan speed.


Thats about what i got when i was crossfiring sapphire dual-x 7950's. Of course, they would get even hotter when overclocking (up to 90 on the top card) I think this case needs extra cooling for the GPU's if you are running 2 non-blower cards. 3 front 120mm's were quite loud and didn't do their job well


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Thats about what i got when i was crossfiring sapphire dual-x 7950's. Of course, they would get even hotter when overclocking (up to 90 on the top card) I think this case needs extra cooling for the GPU's if you are running 2 non-blower cards. 3 front 120mm's were quite loud and didn't do their job well


this is at 1.212v and 1293mhz on each card btw


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Thanks for the heads-up. Are you running the cards at their stock clocks? Sounds like I should maybe have opted for some reference design 780s instead, if I can't tap into the Classy's OC potential due to heat limitations! Ah well, I guess I'll have fun finding out.

I've been looking into some brackets that enable a fan to sit above the GPUs, has anyone had any experiences with these kind of things?

http://www.tweakmonster.com/products/120mmfanbracketpage.htm






Seems like that might help...or would that extra fan disrupt the airflow in the case?


----------



## Stedaley

Looks like a 670 sli is the way forward







just need to find a matching pair!! Or another palit, hard to come across now!!


----------



## ghitt

nyk20z3,

I noticed the great looking bracket in your resevoir. I have checked every place I can think of and cannot find it anywhere. Could you tell us where you found it? Maybe others would like it as well. Thanks and enjoy your build!


----------



## Volksman

I saw this case at Microcenter a few days ago and it got me thinking that it was time to switch out of the best case I had ever owned, my old window-less Antec P280.

After putting my machine together and throwing in a NZXT Hue, for good measure, there was something missing. Time to mask....




I disassembled the case as much as I thought I would need to. I took some of the exterior pieces off just to make masking easier. I also removed the 5.25" bay, because I needed to mask up the hole behind it.



I spent some time and lost more hair getting all the nooks covered, my plan was to just paint the interior of the motherboard area. I'm not really that into flashy cases, I just wanted something that showed up better under the LEDs. I then wrapped the taped up case in a skirt of paper to make sure that no overspray could hit the outside of the case.



Here is where things became fun. I took all that time masking, but I wasn't using spray paint. PlastiDip it is. The first coat was light dusting, the following coats were just a breeze. I found that you can accelerate the drying time of the PlastiDip as long as you keep the temperature up. I used a hair dryer on low....



You really dont have to worry about much with this PlastiDip. Overspray rubbed off if it was light, and it only took me about 3 hours to do 7 coats.



Without the parts reassembled, here is what I ended up with:



And assembled:



Before powering it up:




And how it looks now:



Over all, I am very happy with the Air 540. I'm not satisfied with my current fan/cooler situation, nor with the level of noise that this thing allows out over my old Antec. In all it is a trade off for something that I found to be a fun project over the day to day noise comfort. To be clear, this noise is less a function of the case than my components, but a trade off none the less.


----------



## Snyderman34

Add me please! Moving everything in tomorrow


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Add me please! Moving everything in tomorrow


Oh boy! another silver...take lots of pictures. Are you going to be doing any water cooling? Any customizing?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volksman*
> 
> I saw this case at Microcenter a few days ago and it got me thinking that it was time to switch out of the best case I had ever owned, my old window-less Antec P280.
> 
> After putting my machine together and throwing in a NZXT Hue, for good measure, there was something missing. Time to mask....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disassembled the case as much as I thought I would need to. I took some of the exterior pieces off just to make masking easier. I also removed the 5.25" bay, because I needed to mask up the hole behind it.
> 
> 
> 
> I spent some time and lost more hair getting all the nooks covered, my plan was to just paint the interior of the motherboard area. I'm not really that into flashy cases, I just wanted something that showed up better under the LEDs. I then wrapped the taped up case in a skirt of paper to make sure that no overspray could hit the outside of the case.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is where things became fun. I took all that time masking, but I wasn't using spray paint. PlastiDip it is. The first coat was light dusting, the following coats were just a breeze. I found that you can accelerate the drying time of the PlastiDip as long as you keep the temperature up. I used a hair dryer on low....
> 
> 
> 
> You really dont have to worry about much with this PlastiDip. Overspray rubbed off if it was light, and it only took me about 3 hours to do 7 coats.
> 
> 
> 
> Without the parts reassembled, here is what I ended up with:
> 
> 
> 
> And assembled:
> 
> 
> 
> Before powering it up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how it looks now:
> 
> 
> 
> Over all, I am very happy with the Air 540. I'm not satisfied with my current fan/cooler situation, nor with the level of noise that this thing allows out over my old Antec. In all it is a trade off for something that I found to be a fun project over the day to day noise comfort. To be clear, this noise is less a function of the case than my components, but a trade off none the less.


I really do like how simple this case is to take apart. It's literally a few wiggles and a couple screws here and there and its down to bare metal.


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Oh boy! another silver...take lots of pictures. Are you going to be doing any water cooling? Any customizing?


...It's black. lol. I have crappy lighting.

I'm moving an expanded H220 into it for the time being (2x240mm rad, Sapphire R9 290). Not sure about any customization. May paint the grills, possibly the stealth mods on my disc drives. Other than that, I'm not sure. Will definitely have pics of the process though.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Oh boy! another silver...take lots of pictures. Are you going to be doing any water cooling? Any customizing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...It's black. lol. I have crappy lighting.
> 
> I'm moving an expanded H220 into it for the time being (2x240mm rad, Sapphire R9 290). Not sure about any customization. May paint the grills, possibly the stealth mods on my disc drives. Other than that, I'm not sure. Will definitely have pics of the process though.
Click to expand...

Well... I cant say I am not disappointed. Anyway, welcome to the club! Bring on the pictures!


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> *Well... I cant say I am not disappointed.* Anyway, welcome to the club! Bring on the pictures!


:'(

Lol. Thank ya!


----------



## Volksman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I really do like how simple this case is to take apart. It's literally a few wiggles and a couple screws here and there and its down to bare metal.


Yeah, it was a pleasure to work on. Taking it apart took just a few minutes.


----------



## RAFFY

Here's a few pictures of my case after some painting. Don't be afraid to bash the painting on the case! I want positive and negative feedback. My blood idea seemed like a cool idea on paper and in my head. But after actually painting the case in that style I'm not really digging it like I once thought I would. Plus I made a couple mistakes that are really annoying. So if you have been holding your tongue in this thread or other threads and want to let it all out and not have to worry about having any remorse, my post is the perfect one! Let me have it, give me the good, the bad, the ugly! Also if you have any cool ideas for a theme or paintjob post them too please!









REMEMBER *BE HONEST* PLEASE!!!!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Here's a few pictures of my case after some painting. Don't be afraid to bash the painting on the case! I want positive and negative feedback. My blood idea seemed like a cool idea on paper and in my head. But after actually painting the case in that style I'm not really digging it like I once thought I would. Plus I made a couple mistakes that are really annoying. So if you have been holding your tongue in this thread or other threads and want to let it all out and not have to worry about having any remorse, my post is the perfect one! Let me have it, give me the good, the bad, the ugly! Also if you have any cool ideas for a theme or paintjob post them too please!
> 
> REMEMBER *BE HONEST* PLEASE!!!!


It's so terrible you should just send it to me.







In all honestly, I really like it. Although, I personally think the red on the grill is kinda over the top. Maybe a really glossy white or something just to really set everything else off. Just me .02


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Here's a few pictures of my case after some painting. Don't be afraid to bash the painting on the case! I want positive and negative feedback. My blood idea seemed like a cool idea on paper and in my head. But after actually painting the case in that style I'm not really digging it like I once thought I would. Plus I made a couple mistakes that are really annoying. So if you have been holding your tongue in this thread or other threads and want to let it all out and not have to worry about having any remorse, my post is the perfect one! Let me have it, give me the good, the bad, the ugly! Also if you have any cool ideas for a theme or paintjob post them too please!


Do you not have any fans on the top and stock CPU cooler!? BLASPHEMY.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Here's a few pictures of my case after some painting. Don't be afraid to bash the painting on the case! I want positive and negative feedback. My blood idea seemed like a cool idea on paper and in my head. But after actually painting the case in that style I'm not really digging it like I once thought I would. Plus I made a couple mistakes that are really annoying. So if you have been holding your tongue in this thread or other threads and want to let it all out and not have to worry about having any remorse, my post is the perfect one! Let me have it, give me the good, the bad, the ugly! Also if you have any cool ideas for a theme or paintjob post them too please!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REMEMBER *BE HONEST* PLEASE!!!!


I like the paint job! Did you end up doing anything on the windows side? As others have said...you look a little fan-poor in the case...but the exterior aesthetics are wonderful.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghitt*
> 
> nyk20z3,
> 
> I noticed the great looking bracket in your resevoir. I have checked every place I can think of and cannot find it anywhere. Could you tell us where you found it? Maybe others would like it as well. Thanks and enjoy your build!


NP -

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_335_987&products_id=32626


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Here's a few pictures of my case after some painting. Don't be afraid to bash the painting on the case! I want positive and negative feedback. My blood idea seemed like a cool idea on paper and in my head. But after actually painting the case in that style I'm not really digging it like I once thought I would. Plus I made a couple mistakes that are really annoying. So if you have been holding your tongue in this thread or other threads and want to let it all out and not have to worry about having any remorse, my post is the perfect one! Let me have it, give me the good, the bad, the ugly! Also if you have any cool ideas for a theme or paintjob post them too please!
> 
> REMEMBER *BE HONEST* PLEASE!!!!


I really like it good job!!!!!


----------



## ghitt

I love it! Very cool idea and wish I had thought of it!

I am building a new water cooled system and just put the cover coat of Candy Apple Green on the case. Still have to do the 6 coats of clear coat but will post pictures when I finish.

I am glad to see someone else shaking it up a bit!


----------



## Adam182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> REMEMBER *BE HONEST* PLEASE!!!!


I'm never really keen on paintjobs but it's actually one of the better ones I have seen, great job. My only issue would be the red mesh, I've never seen painted mesh look anything but nasty I think this would look a whole lot better with standard mesh - Adam


----------



## iknownothing

Hey Guys

I'm seriously considering picking one of these up but I was wondering has anyone tried to install a 3*140 rad?

Cheers


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iknownothing*
> 
> Hey Guys
> 
> I'm seriously considering picking one of these up but I was wondering has anyone tried to install a 3*140 rad?
> 
> Cheers


People have modded the front to fit 3x140 fans. You could do that and add a rad However, you probably wouldn't be able to fit any other rad in.


----------



## iknownothing

Looking at a Watercool-htf4-3x140mm, someone selling for 30 euro, its 115 new on aquatuning.co.uk, seems like a steal but I really want this case and if the rad won't fit......................


----------



## lemniscate

fyi I've read about people having troubles with 3.120 crossflow rads (with inlet and outlet on different sides, which means it's a few cms longer than usual 3.120 rads), so I highly doubt you can fit a 3.140 without doing complex mods...


----------



## iknownothing

Just ordered it, will pick up a 360 rad for the front, instead of trying to screw around with a 420 rad.


----------



## greywarden

Here's some pics of mine... I'll get some pics of the whole box when I get some more batteries for my camera lol, I took these with my roomies iThingy...


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Here's a few pictures of my case after some painting. Don't be afraid to bash the painting on the case! I want positive and negative feedback. My blood idea seemed like a cool idea on paper and in my head. But after actually painting the case in that style I'm not really digging it like I once thought I would. Plus I made a couple mistakes that are really annoying. So if you have been holding your tongue in this thread or other threads and want to let it all out and not have to worry about having any remorse, my post is the perfect one! Let me have it, give me the good, the bad, the ugly! Also if you have any cool ideas for a theme or paintjob post them too please!
> 
> -snip-
> 
> REMEMBER *BE HONEST* PLEASE!!!!


I think that looks great, honestly! Good job on taking the leap.

I see a blood red themed custom WC loop in your future


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> It's so terrible you should just send it to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all honestly, I really like it. Although, I personally think the red on the grill is kinda over the top. Maybe a really glossy white or something just to really set everything else off. Just me .02


Thanks! I painted the grills the first night I had the case because I got bored. They actually look awesome in the case before I did the blood spots over the entire case. Its a really nice vibrant glossy red but my camera doesn't do the best of illustrating this. I'm now debating painting the WHOLE (inside and out) white and then doing red blood spots over that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Do you not have any fans on the top and stock CPU cooler!? BLASPHEMY.


Nope I'm stock as can be right meow! I was looking at purchasing some 120mm and 140mm BitFenix Pro Fan Series (120 = 57cfm @ 18dba, 140 = 87cfm @ 23dba). They seem to be about the same price as all these corsair fans i keep seeing but move more air with less noise!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I like the paint job! Did you end up doing anything on the windows side? As others have said...you look a little fan-poor in the case...but the exterior aesthetics are wonderful.


Thanks! I ended up leaving the window alone for now. I think i may go online and order some scrap acrylic and mess around with a few ideas. The only thing i managed to do so far to the inside, side of the piece of acrylic is to get some blood drop over spray on it haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> I really like it good job!!!!!


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam182*
> 
> I'm never really keen on paintjobs but it's actually one of the better ones I have seen, great job. My only issue would be the red mesh, I've never seen painted mesh look anything but nasty I think this would look a whole lot better with standard mesh - Adam


The case looks out of place without the mess being painted. I'll post a few pictures of it with the red mess removed. But now thanks to yourself and Jameyscott I'm contemplating starting over, stripping the case down and then painting the whole thing white with blood spots on top. Then when i do my water cooling I'll paint my fans white (aftermarket ones) to match and use white rigid acrylic form them and blood them up as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> I think that looks great, honestly! Good job on taking the leap.
> 
> I see a blood red themed custom WC loop in your future


Yes, yes you do! Not sure if I should use white rigid acrylic with bloods spot painted on or use clear rigid acrylic with a deep red/purple fluid.

SO everyone seems to really like the case how it is. Which is awesome, but how would you guys feel about an ALL WHITE A540 with red blood spots and then a matching watercooling setup using clear or white rigid acrylic? If I go this route I'll probably end up cutting out the bottom of the case and adding a 420 rad and either a 360(front) or 280(top) rad as well.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> aha i ment i commented in the wrong thread, and yes. koala's everywhere.
> 
> Anyone know how to lower my SLI 780 classified temps?
> 
> 3 AP-15 intakes, 2 top intake 140mm fans and the afl 140mm exhaust fan, my top gpu hits 78c @ 100% fan speed


Been thinking about this a lot as I'm going to face the exact same problem as soon as my system comes back from the store where it's being tested (pretty sure I have a mobo and/or CPU that was DOA). I noticed you have the 2 AP-15s on top as intake, in addition to the 3 front intakes...won't this lead to massive positive pressure and increased heat inside the case? I may be totally wrong here, but I was planning to run the top 2 fans as exhaust, seeing as the hot air should rise up anyway. I'm trying to decide on fans, though. I have a pair of AP-15s for the H100i, so that'll be set up in push at the top to get rid of as much hot air as possible.

For the front I've been thinking about 3 more AP-15s, or possibly the Phobya NB eloop Bionic fan, which has been getting some great reviews. Another option is the Phanteks PH-F140TS which I believe is a 140mm fan that fits 120mm fittings. They push out almost 80 cfm whilst being quiet, so 3 of those at the front might be a good move? Another feature they have is a thermal bracket that seems to allow you to mount a fan directly above the GPUs via the expansion slots...I think. Still trying to figure that bit out, and if it would be compatible with our case and the Classifieds.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Been thinking about this a lot as I'm going to face the exact same problem as soon as my system comes back from the store where it's being tested (pretty sure I have a mobo and/or CPU that was DOA). I noticed you have the 2 AP-15s on top as intake, in addition to the 3 front intakes...won't this lead to massive positive pressure and increased heat inside the case? I may be totally wrong here, but I was planning to run the top 2 fans as exhaust, seeing as the hot air should rise up anyway. I'm trying to decide on fans, though. I have a pair of AP-15s for the H100i, so that'll be set up in push at the top to get rid of as much hot air as possible.
> 
> For the front I've been thinking about 3 more AP-15s, or possibly the Phobya NB eloop Bionic fan, which has been getting some great reviews. Another option is the Phanteks PH-F140TS which I believe is a 140mm fan that fits 120mm fittings. They push out almost 80 cfm whilst being quiet, so 3 of those at the front might be a good move? Another feature they have is a thermal bracket that seems to allow you to mount a fan directly above the GPUs via the expansion slots...I think. Still trying to figure that bit out, and if it would be compatible with our case and the Classifieds.


If you have a CPU that is DOA you will need to provide them with very specific details. Even then it is extremely hard to return or exchange one because they are so skeptical. I had a Intel 2500k that was DOA and it was a pain in the butt. I mean it only took one phone call but it just was a very long phone call. It is some crazy small number of CPU's arrive DOA.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

It's a real pain; been waiting for so long to finally get a decent PC, and after all the working and saving I get all the bits together only to find the system wouldn't POST!

I pulled everything out of the case (which was lovely to work with!) and tried to get the system running with just the mobo, CPU, RAM and PSU hooked up. Still got the same red CPU_LED lit, and a 00 error code in the Q-Code display. No beeps or anything, although the fans spun up okay. I tried every solution I could find online, from flashing the latest bios to the mobo via the USB flashback feature to reseating the CPU and cooler, moved the RAM sticks into every possible position, cleared CMOS etc. Still nothing.

Decided at this point that I was better off taking these components back to the store I got it all from. If I had another CPU etc I could have just swapped the new one out to see if that resolved the problem, but I've literally not owned a single PC component before this lot so that wasn't an option. My hope is that the store can test each component by swapping in their (working) ones to isolate the problem. Alternatively, if they can get it working, I pay a nominal fee and can get back to building. If a part is defective I'll need to wait on a replacement etc.

They've had it since first thing Monday and I've not heard back yet. Not sure if that's good news or bad. I bought everything last week and don't really know what to do at this point.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Been thinking about this a lot as I'm going to face the exact same problem as soon as my system comes back from the store where it's being tested (pretty sure I have a mobo and/or CPU that was DOA). I noticed you have the 2 AP-15s on top as intake, in addition to the 3 front intakes...won't this lead to massive positive pressure and increased heat inside the case? I may be totally wrong here, but I was planning to run the top 2 fans as exhaust, seeing as the hot air should rise up anyway. I'm trying to decide on fans, though. I have a pair of AP-15s for the H100i, so that'll be set up in push at the top to get rid of as much hot air as possible.
> 
> For the front I've been thinking about 3 more AP-15s, or possibly the Phobya NB eloop Bionic fan, which has been getting some great reviews. Another option is the Phanteks PH-F140TS which I believe is a 140mm fan that fits 120mm fittings. They push out almost 80 cfm whilst being quiet, so 3 of those at the front might be a good move? Another feature they have is a thermal bracket that seems to allow you to mount a fan directly above the GPUs via the expansion slots...I think. Still trying to figure that bit out, and if it would be compatible with our case and the Classifieds.


I'm going to be adding 1 or 2 120mm blow holes to the side panel of my corsair air 540 done via frozencpu.com. basically im going to attach a 120mm or 2 120mm fans to these blowholes which should solve my temp problems


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> I'm going to be adding 1 or 2 120mm blow holes to the side panel of my corsair air 540 done via frozencpu.com. basically im going to attach a 120mm or 2 120mm fans to these blowholes which should solve my temp problems


That sounds ideal. I'm not sure if frozencpu.com ship over here, but am going to have a look now. Do they sell a specific item or is it something you need to get a quote etc for?

I'm still looking at this: http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/phanteks_ph_tc14pe_140mm_fan_review,5.html

The fan itself doesn't look amazing, but that bracket could be handy if it fits. I'm not sure it'll work in our case, or indeed with the height of the Classifieds.


----------



## renji1337

they charge 25$ per blowhole and return shipping. also i doubt that bracket will work with the classifieds


----------



## Snyderman34

Got my stuff moved in! USPS didn't deliver my tubing or rad today







so just a couple pics for now. Will update when parts come in and I have time to install them.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> they charge 25$ per blowhole and return shipping. also i doubt that bracket will work with the classifieds


Sounds perfect. I need to find somewhere in the UK that offers a similar service. I might get in touch with Overclockers.co.uk, those guys really seem to know their stuff. Thanks for the tip!

In the meantime, I guess I'll try to figure out which fans to buy to replace the front intake ones. I could go with more AP-15s but I'm not sure they're the best choice as they don't have amazing airflow; they seem better suited to cooling rads etc. Then again I guess pulling air though the front grille and filter needs a good SP fan too. Ugh it's complicated! Also, I can't stand the look of the cables that come out of the AP-15s!


----------



## ironhide138

we need more silver cases... show me your silver cases!


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> we need more silver cases... show me your silver cases!


Mine is in transit!









I'm not water-cooling though.


----------



## Nayr87

I7 4770k and 780ti ACX Sli. <3


----------



## macro6

damn ugly noctua browns ruins the nice black white theme lol


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macro6*
> 
> damn ugly noctua browns ruins the nice black white theme lol


prolly the only reason i wont buy em is cause of that crap brown color


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nayr87*
> 
> I7 4770k and 780ti ACX Sli. <3


How are your temps on the cards?

Am I am using all Noctua's too


----------



## APCP7

Would like to join this club. I picked up this case when I became interested in overclocking and wanted to give my old system some breathing room.

Meet my old system.


This is part of the reason I'm looking to upgrade the internals (e6750, gts 250, kingston ddr2 800 value ram, ribbon cables, somehow still able to get bf4 running and kinda playable [don't ask about settings]). Included in this upgrade would be the switch to custom water cooling with *ONE* goal. To put a large tube reservoir in the mobo side of the case be it where everyone wants their 360 rad, in front of the gpu(s) on the back wall, or wherever that puts the res on display.

This would be my preferred res http://www.xs-pc.com/reservoirs/photon-270-tube-reservoir, but am open to more workable options. From what I've seen, though, I think it will be hard to beat it for aesthetics.

Excited to be working with this case whether I water cool or not and anxiously await the well earned retirement of this 6+ year old build. (it may not even retire, have some friends that this would still be an upgrade for and I still have its original case







)


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nayr87*
> 
> I7 4770k and 780ti ACX Sli. <3


Wow. My dream build, pretty much. I had to swap the Tis for 780 Classifieds and drop the 4770k down to a 4670k though. Looks epic. What resolution do you play at?

What sort of temps are you getting? Trying to pick a 120mm fan for the front intakes, heard great things about the Noctua range... But I don't knew if I can live with the brown!

Has anyone had any experience with these Phobya (Noiseblocker) fans? http://www.aquatuning.co.uk/product_info.php/info/p15211_Phobya-NB-eLoop-1600rpm---Bionic-Fan---120x120x25mm--.html


----------



## Adam182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with these Phobya (Noiseblocker) fans? http://www.aquatuning.co.uk/product_info.php/info/p15211_Phobya-NB-eLoop-1600rpm---Bionic-Fan---120x120x25mm--.html


I'm guessing they are just a re-branded standard NB-Eloop so check out the NB-Eloop B12-2 B12-3 reviews as the RPM of the Phobya falls right inbetween those models







I've got 7 eloop b12-3's arriving today, looking forward to getting to see them up close - Adam


----------



## thehunt33r

I have one of these fans (well, NB Eloop B12-2). They have a great build quality, good bundle. And they are really silent. I'm using them as case fans so in terms of airflow, I will not be able to help you much.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nayr87*
> 
> I7 4770k and 780ti ACX Sli. <3


how are the temps on those 780s?


----------



## renji1337

Pictures of frozencpu.coms work to my side panel as soon as I get home


----------



## Jawswing

Anyone tried a Tundra TD02 cooler in here? Specifically with the Z87 Maximus Hero board? Looking to see if I can fit one in push/pull.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Pictures of frozencpu.coms work to my side panel as soon as I get home


Wicked. Let us know how your temps go, too! By the way, are you running your Classys on stock clocks?


----------



## renji1337

Alright so here you go guys, i drove down to frozencpu.com in east rochester, ny. I live around an hour away so i decided to drive down for some custom work.

I get there, walk in and i see a nicely painted orange and black corsair carbide air 540 case with 2 rads in it, after that someone helped me and I told them who i was looking for and they immediately found him and then they told me I can walk past the employee only sign and come in into the back where i chit chatted with the guy who was going to do the work, and how he was going to do it. I was even allowed to sit there and watch!. He told me that the side window make break during this because corsair used really thick ones and that most manufacturers dont make them this thick, but rest assured he said if it broke that he would replace it!

After that we had a nice chat and I watched him work, and then i told him I also wanted to have a fan and a wire grill put on which he put on for me. (I FORGOT TO BUY A 140MM FAN FILTER -_-) and because the wire grill was big he had to get me some long screws which he didnt charge for.

The fan i picked was somewhat on the spot, i had 30minutes to research the best 140mm fan so i picked a akasa viper.

Heres the work! all for the low low price of 46$ and this included the fan and grill.




Results!

It ended up dropping the top cards temps by 5c and bottom by 3c as exhaust, as an intake it dropped the top card by 9c and rose the bottom by 3c, which is perfectly fine and helps alot!

Exhaust max temps at 1280mhz each card and 1.212V 77c top, 60c bottom.

Intake max temps at same specs as top 71c top 64c bottom.

temperatures before 80-82c top 70c bottom.

this is with the antec spot cool turned off which is the small fan you see in there, i need to take it out lol

also when i walked in this was the case i saw\
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21950/cst-1461/Corsair_Carbide_Series_Air_540_Cube_Case_-_Custom_Dual_Radiator_Series.html?tl=g50c2s907#blank


----------



## xNutella

seems they do ship international.


----------



## Adam182

Looking good renji, glad to hear your temps are down. What did he use to cut the circle hole out in the window? - Adam


----------



## Nayr87

Quote:


> How are your temps on the cards?
> 
> Am I am using all Noctua's too


The temps are much better than I had expected. I ran into issues with the sound card only being able to work right below my 2nd GPU and it did perform a few degress lower with it removed, not enough to warrant removing it though. Most of the air is thrown out horizontally on these cards as opposed to down, got lucky in that respect. If you notice in the picture I added a rubber spacer on top of the right most screw of the sound card to make sure it had a few extra MM of clearance. Sound card is also not being smothered either, feels normal to the touch.

I run all the Noctua fans Maxed out (1400ish RPM give or take), I don't mind the extra noise and I'd rather take the drop in temperatures VS acoustics. After all if I wanted silence I doubt I'd have gone with this case.

I also run both GPU fans at 70% 24/7, same rationale as before.
Running a full set of Air 540 Demci filters (House is dusty) + stock corsair Intake filter.

In: (All games maxed out)

Planetside 2 (running a higher Useroptions.ini profile than what you can do with the in game settings, Mainly 1.4 rendering)
Battlefield 4
Guild Wars 2
Crysis 2
Fire Strike Extreme Results - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1184781 Score: 9807 @ 4.4ghz on CPU / Mild OC on cards. (I forget exactly, I still havent found 24/7 Stable in all games. Mostly non crash type scenarios just small artifacting) Guessing 150mhz on core and 200-300 on vRam.

So far I usually see the temps around 65c give or take my room temperature. Chicago winter is coming, so that should help. These are still more than acceptable levels though, which is why I chose to wait for the ACX design. Glad that I did. Same temp range for 1 or more runs of Fire Mark Extreme.

My best score so far, but I'm still messing with over clocks and on the newest drivers I noticed my score drop a tad in Firemark. Not worth rolling back as I only use the benchmark to see if my changes are making a difference in a measurable way.

Full specs:

i7-4770k @ 4.4ghz 1.216v H100i Push / Pull
EVGA GTX 780ti SC SLI
Asus Maximus Extreme VI 1002 bios
Corsair Dominator Platinum 1866 - XMP Profile
1 Terabyte Samsung 840 EVO
Corsair AX1200i Power supply
Soundblaster ZXR - Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro 250ohm Version (Amazing for 150$ Cans)
BenQ 24" 1920x1080p 144hz 1ms Monitor (I prefer higher refresh rates than higher resolutions atm)
I'll be buying a Gsync monitor when they come out.
Most likely buying a Higher res monitor for MMORPGs.

The point of this build was to play everything high enough to cap the 144hz refresh rate. I'm open to try higher res I just havent cared enough to do so yet. Call me crazy but I cant go back to 60hz just yet, 144 is so much better for shooters.

Things I'd change. Well I'd probably re-consider socket 2011 instead of 1150. I'll have to reserve that judgement for broadwell though. As this is only a gaming machine.

Overall I'm extremely happy with it though, I've been having the most fun I've had in gaming. This was a way to treat myself after getting out of the army.

A quick note about Micro stuttering. The only game I am experiencing this in is Planetside 2. I've tried just about everything to fix it, including Nvidia inspector profiles, Higher CPU/GPU over clocks, stock clocks, lane switches, drivers (not much to choose from atm) but it seems to be on their end.

Ofcourse switching SLI off fixes this issue completely.

Everything else runs great, battlefield 4 is extremely fun with these cards in SLI on ultra @ 144hz.
Quote:


> damn ugly noctua browns ruins the nice black white theme lol


After handling both fans in person I went with the Noctuas. The build quality was better imo. I think their website and rationale attests to that as well. I agree it would look better with all black/red sp 120s but I went with what I thought was the higher quality product.


----------



## Nayr87

Quote:


> Results!
> 
> It ended up dropping the top cards temps by 5c and bottom by 3c as exhaust, as an intake it dropped the top card by 9c and rose the bottom by 3c, which is perfectly fine and helps alot!
> 
> Exhaust max temps at 1280mhz each card and 1.212V 77c top, 60c bottom.


(Window fan mod)

Awesome. I'm considering doing this for my Air 540 as well. Seems simple enough to do.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam182*
> 
> Looking good renji, glad to hear your temps are down. What did he use to cut the circle hole out in the window? - Adam


He used some type of hole saw specially made for putting fan holes into plexi/acryllic etc. they use a punch press for metal side panels though

http://www.mkmorse.com/images/products/TA%20Hole%20Saw_1.jpg

it was circular like that but made out of all metal etc, It worked out really nicely and nothing broke and it looks great once the fan is on.

btw im bad with powertools i just know it looked like that. lol ill ask the guy


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nayr87*
> 
> Full specs:
> 
> i7-4770k @ 4.4ghz 1.216v H100i Push / Pull
> EVGA GTX 780ti SC SLI
> Asus Maximus Extreme VI 1002 bios
> Corsair Dominator Platinum 1866 - XMP Profile
> 1 Terabyte Samsung 840 EVO
> Corsair AX1200i Power supply
> Soundblaster ZXR - Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro 250ohm Version (Amazing for 150$ Cans)
> BenQ 24" 1920x1080p 144hz 1ms Monitor (I prefer higher refresh rates than higher resolutions atm)
> I'll be buying a Gsync monitor when they come out.
> Most likely buying a Higher res monitor for MMORPGs.


If you want to throw some cash my way, I won't stop you.


----------



## Nayr87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> If you want to throw some cash my way, I won't stop you.


Army medical separation ftw.


----------



## Scalise

Hey guys, been lurking here for a while. I'm looking to pick up a 540 for my build. So far I have a pretty much everything sorted out (Z87-A and 4770k), the last thing I really need is a CPU cooler. I'm shooting for a decent OC (~4.5GHz). After some research I've gotten it down to the H100i, NH-D14 or Phanteks TC14PE. I'm wondering what you guys think? I know there's a lot of you with CWC here.

My main concern is the noise with the H100i. I know the stock fans have a bad reputation and I'd most likely switch them for NF-F12s in push pull. But I can't justify paying $200 (H100i + 4 Noctuas) when I could simply get the NH-D14 for $75 with virtually the same performance. I think I could live with the fact that it's not quite aestetically pleasing as the H100i knowing it'd save me $125. Put it towards a custom loop in the future or something...


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scalise*
> 
> Hey guys, been lurking here for a while. I'm looking to pick up a 540 for my build. So far I have a pretty much everything sorted out (Z87-A and 4770k), the last thing I really need is a CPU cooler. I'm shooting for a decent OC (~4.5GHz). After some research I've gotten it down to the H100i, NH-D14 or Phanteks TC14PE. I'm wondering what you guys think? I know there's a lot of you with CWC here.
> 
> My main concern is the noise with the H100i. I know the stock fans have a bad reputation and I'd most likely switch them for NF-F12s in push pull. But I can't justify paying $200 (H100i + 4 Noctuas) when I could simply get the NH-D14 for $75 with virtually the same performance. I think I could live with the fact that it's not quite aestetically pleasing as the H100i knowing it'd save me $125. Put it towards a custom loop in the future or something...


Ill be putting an H100i in my new Air 540 also. Now I can tell you on the h80i I have that at fullload it is loud with the fans at max rpm. But honestly, depending on what your doing with your computer, how often is your computer at full load max rpms? I game with headphones on anyways so the fan noise doesn't bother me. With that being said, at idle I can hear my case fans over my h80i fans. Its really about personal preference. I've never understood why some people make such a big deal with fan noise.







You can find the H100i pretty cheap nowadays. I got mine off Newegg for $89.99 with free shipping.


----------



## theKab

@Scalise

I recently got the PH-TC14PE and I can vouch for its quality. I can't hear it over the other fans in my case. Any system will create some noise when on full load, but I think the temperatures is what matters. These are my temperatures with the 3770K running prime95 for 20 minutes. Idle temps are between 26-30 degrees(average) C at all times with the new cooler.

Stock cooler


TC14PE

If you look at the clock speeds and voltage these are also higher than the test with the stock cooler.(something was weird in my BIOS settings at the time and has since been corrected)

Another note is that the stock Intel cooler was actually louder than the TC14PE which has two fans. It's not noisy at all. The only issue with it would be memory clearance, so I would recommend low-profile modules. And the fact that you can also get the cooler in several colors was a plus for me.

How it looks in my build


Just my 2 cents.


----------



## WarDad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stedaley*
> 
> how much did the full loop cost?
> 
> and will for performing on a 1440p screen will the 670 handle it? or will SLi provide a better base unit?
> because getting better performance is all i really require from my money i have, i dont plan on upgrading for a year or two either, so multiple trades and upgrade are possible especially with this new case


My GTX670 has no issues with 1900x1200, and I have it set to 145% power OC. Crysis Benchmark:
Run #1- DX10 1900x1200 AA=4x, 64 bit test, Quality: VeryHigh ~~ Overall Average FPS: 46.075
Run #1- DX10 1900x1200 AA=No AA, 64 bit test, Quality: VeryHigh ~~ Overall Average FPS: 63.39

Custom loops are expensive. The fittings, fluid, treatments, odds and ends could run $100 US.
Add in Rads, pump, reservoir, water blocks, fans, controllers, temp gages and your talking hundreds.

Do consider the all in one Closed Loop systems. Good enough, cheap enough, but not a nice as copper radiators and faster pumps.
A 240mm (2X 120mm) is good for the CPU. 280mm (2X 140) like the H110 and Kraken is better.
I have done the MOD to 3 GPU cards. A single 120mm rad is good enough. It is so much quieter and 20-30c cooler while Folding @ Home. Its a shame the Antec 620 is discontinued. Other people have used the corsair series.
Have you seen the MOD threads here?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/official-nvidia-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-mod
http://www.overclock.net/t/1203636/official-amd-ati-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-red-mod


----------



## DeviousAddict

Ayup people, thought I'd share some more pictures with you all.
I've just moved around the layout of my desk. What you think?


----------



## ssgtnubb

Looking at taking a side jump from my 600T to the Silver 540. Just gotta figure out if my desk will hold the width of it. I love the look and vibe of this case.


----------



## Scalise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> @Scalise
> 
> I recently got the PH-TC14PE and I can vouch for its quality. I can't hear it over the other fans in my case. Any system will create some noise when on full load, but I think the temperatures is what matters. These are my temperatures with the 3770K running prime95 for 20 minutes. Idle temps are between 26-30 degrees(average) C at all times with the new cooler.
> 
> Another note is that the stock Intel cooler was actually louder than the TC14PE which has two fans. It's not noisy at all. The only issue with it would be memory clearance, so I would recommend low-profile modules. And the fact that you can also get the cooler in several colors was a plus for me.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


I was pretty set on the NH-D14 but the aesthetics were killing me, glad to know this is a serious competitor with some color choices. The Noctua's fans also aren't PWM, and I'd like to be able to use the Asus Fan Xpert software. So I think I'll be picking up a Phantek, thanks.


----------



## greywarden

If you're going to use different 140mm fans on the Phanteks cooler, make sure they have 120mm mounting holes. The corsair fans didn't and I had to so some rather tedious creative work with some threaded rod to mount them solidly. You can see it in the pics I posted a few pages back.


----------



## Scalise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> If you're going to use different 140mm fans on the Phanteks cooler, make sure they have 120mm mounting holes. The corsair fans didn't and I had to so some rather tedious creative work with some threaded rod to mount them solidly. You can see it in the pics I posted a few pages back.


I think the stock fans would hold up just fine. If I run into any issues temperature wise I'd probably start looking into changing my case fans.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scalise*
> 
> I think the stock fans would hold up just fine. If I run into any issues temperature wise I'd probably start looking into changing my case fans.


I changed them and added a third mainly for aesthetic reasons, and I'll be cooling a OC'd 4820K on a RIVBE after xmas time (hopefully)


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scalise*
> 
> I think the stock fans would hold up just fine. If I run into any issues temperature wise I'd probably start looking into changing my case fans.


Stock fans seem to be working very well. I am running a boost clock of 4.1Ghz atm, but will be going into a more heavy overclock in the future. Like I said, doesn't go above 60 degrees C with that clock and 1.15-ish voltage. Going up to 1.2 on the voltage could potentially get me 4.6Ghz on the cores(I think) and it wouldn't add much to the temperatures as far as I know(correct me if I'm wrong people!). Only reason I see to change the fans would be aesthetic. I do wish they were black!

Edit: glad I could help with the decision btw


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Looking at taking a side jump from my 600T to the Silver 540. Just gotta figure out if my desk will hold the width of it. I love the look and vibe of this case.


If it helps, my current desk is 19.5" deep and my 540 sits on it with room to spare (could have everything plugged into the back and wouldn't cause any issues.


----------



## Scalise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> Stock fans seem to be working very well. I am running a boost clock of 4.1Ghz atm, but will be going into a more heavy overclock in the future. Like I said, doesn't go above 60 degrees C with that clock and 1.15-ish voltage. Going up to 1.2 on the voltage could potentially get me 4.6Ghz on the cores(I think) and it wouldn't add much to the temperatures as far as I know(correct me if I'm wrong people!). Only reason I see to change the fans would be aesthetic. I do wish they were black!
> 
> Edit: glad I could help with the decision btw


If you wouldn't mind I'm curious to know your temps when you decide to ramp up your Vcore. I'm yet to see 4770k benchmarks with this cooler, all the reviews I've seen have been done with 2nd and 3rd gen.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> If it helps, my current desk is 19.5" deep and my 540 sits on it with room to spare (could have everything plugged into the back and wouldn't cause any issues.


The depth I'm good with its the width I'm worried on. I'm looking at getting a new desk that will more than accomodate the case. I've liked the case for a bit but once I saw the silver and black I was sold on it.


----------



## Snyderman34

I finally got everything moved into my Air 540, including my second rad. Hopefully will be able to go full custom after the first of the year, but the H220 goes like a champ.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Results!
> 
> It ended up dropping the top cards temps by 5c and bottom by 3c as exhaust, as an intake it dropped the top card by 9c and rose the bottom by 3c, which is perfectly fine and helps alot!
> 
> Exhaust max temps at 1280mhz each card and 1.212V 77c top, 60c bottom.
> 
> Intake max temps at same specs as top 71c top 64c bottom.
> 
> temperatures before 80-82c top 70c bottom.
> 
> this is with the antec spot cool turned off which is the small fan you see in there, i need to take it out lol
> 
> also when i walked in this was the case i saw\
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21950/cst-1461/Corsair_Carbide_Series_Air_540_Cube_Case_-_Custom_Dual_Radiator_Series.html?tl=g50c2s907#blank


Outstanding. So you decided to go with a 140mm fan instead of 2 120mm fans? It looks awesome and your temperature results speak for themselves. You must be chuffed! I'm going to see how I get on once I finally have the system built. I'm hoping the temps will be okay as it's freezing here atm and I have the heating off in the room the PC is in, but if they are around the 80 degree mark I'll look into getting something similar done.

Oh and my motherboard was faulty - no wonder I couldn't get the system to POST. A replacement has been ordered but I won't be able to build it again now until next weekend. I guess I have a little more time to decide on 3 fans for the front!


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nayr87*
> 
> 
> The temps are much better than I had expected. I ran into issues with the sound card only being able to work right below my 2nd GPU and it did perform a few degress lower with it removed, not enough to warrant removing it though. Most of the air is thrown out horizontally on these cards as opposed to down, got lucky in that respect. If you notice in the picture I added a rubber spacer on top of the right most screw of the sound card to make sure it had a few extra MM of clearance. Sound card is also not being smothered either, feels normal to the touch.
> 
> I run all the Noctua fans Maxed out (1400ish RPM give or take), I don't mind the extra noise and I'd rather take the drop in temperatures VS acoustics. After all if I wanted silence I doubt I'd have gone with this case.
> 
> I also run both GPU fans at 70% 24/7, same rationale as before.
> Running a full set of Air 540 Demci filters (House is dusty) + stock corsair Intake filter.
> 
> In: (All games maxed out)
> 
> Planetside 2 (running a higher Useroptions.ini profile than what you can do with the in game settings, Mainly 1.4 rendering)
> Battlefield 4
> Guild Wars 2
> Crysis 2
> Fire Strike Extreme Results - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1184781 Score: 9807 @ 4.4ghz on CPU / Mild OC on cards. (I forget exactly, I still havent found 24/7 Stable in all games. Mostly non crash type scenarios just small artifacting) Guessing 150mhz on core and 200-300 on vRam.
> 
> So far I usually see the temps around 65c give or take my room temperature. Chicago winter is coming, so that should help. These are still more than acceptable levels though, which is why I chose to wait for the ACX design. Glad that I did. Same temp range for 1 or more runs of Fire Mark Extreme.
> 
> My best score so far, but I'm still messing with over clocks and on the newest drivers I noticed my score drop a tad in Firemark. Not worth rolling back as I only use the benchmark to see if my changes are making a difference in a measurable way.
> 
> Full specs:
> 
> i7-4770k @ 4.4ghz 1.216v H100i Push / Pull
> EVGA GTX 780ti SC SLI
> Asus Maximus Extreme VI 1002 bios
> Corsair Dominator Platinum 1866 - XMP Profile
> 1 Terabyte Samsung 840 EVO
> Corsair AX1200i Power supply
> Soundblaster ZXR - Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro 250ohm Version (Amazing for 150$ Cans)
> BenQ 24" 1920x1080p 144hz 1ms Monitor (I prefer higher refresh rates than higher resolutions atm)
> I'll be buying a Gsync monitor when they come out.
> Most likely buying a Higher res monitor for MMORPGs.
> 
> The point of this build was to play everything high enough to cap the 144hz refresh rate. I'm open to try higher res I just havent cared enough to do so yet. Call me crazy but I cant go back to 60hz just yet, 144 is so much better for shooters.
> 
> Things I'd change. Well I'd probably re-consider socket 2011 instead of 1150. I'll have to reserve that judgement for broadwell though. As this is only a gaming machine.
> 
> Overall I'm extremely happy with it though, I've been having the most fun I've had in gaming. This was a way to treat myself after getting out of the army.
> 
> A quick note about Micro stuttering. The only game I am experiencing this in is Planetside 2. I've tried just about everything to fix it, including Nvidia inspector profiles, Higher CPU/GPU over clocks, stock clocks, lane switches, drivers (not much to choose from atm) but it seems to be on their end.
> 
> Ofcourse switching SLI off fixes this issue completely.
> 
> Everything else runs great, battlefield 4 is extremely fun with these cards in SLI on ultra @ 144hz.
> After handling both fans in person I went with the Noctuas. The build quality was better imo. I think their website and rationale attests to that as well. I agree it would look better with all black/red sp 120s but I went with what I thought was the higher quality product.


This is amazing. You have the exact same idea as me (trying to max the 1080p experience with 144Hz via 780s) except that I couldn't stretch to afford quite the same kit! I've yet to build my system as I was sent a faulty mobo, but I'm hoping to get somewhere close to 144fps. I'll be running a Maximus Hero and a 4670K with a modest OC and a pair of 780 Classifieds, OC'd to whatever I can before the temps start to interfere. No idea how close to the 144 I'll get, or if it makes much difference past 100 or so, but that's the plan!

Nice way to treat yourself, enjoy it!


----------



## jameyscott

Why do you guys want 144fps? 120hz lightboost is much more smooth.


----------



## Nayr87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Why do you guys want 144fps? 120hz lightboost is much more smooth.


I've messed around with 120hz light boost and found the native 144hz non light boost to be better. But that might be specific to the benq xl2420te only. I think the next big game changer for pc will be gsync, I'm most excited for that.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Why do you guys want 144fps? 120hz lightboost is much more smooth.


Can you elaborate on that my friend? I'm very new to all this - the PC I'm trying to build is my very first one. I use a laptop now, which can just about play games at 720p, but apart from that I've always been a console man! I have an Asus VG248QE monitor, and have seen various posts about LightBoost on it. Not sure exactly what it does (decrease motion blur at the expense of colour accuracy...is that right?) but am totally up for trying it!

Besides, I think I should be able to hit 120fps with my set-up. 144 is probably a bit too much, so this is really interesting to hear!


----------



## iknownothing

Hey Guys
Case arrived today, got some pretty bad scratches on the window side panel, inside, which is strange, pm'd corsair George see if there is anything he can do, really don't want to send the case back


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Can you elaborate on that my friend? I'm very new to all this - the PC I'm trying to build is my very first one. I use a laptop now, which can just about play games at 720p, but apart from that I've always been a console man! I have an Asus VG248QE monitor, and have seen various posts about LightBoost on it. Not sure exactly what it does (decrease motion blur at the expense of colour accuracy...is that right?) but am totally up for trying it!
> 
> Besides, I think I should be able to hit 120fps with my set-up. 144 is probably a bit too much, so this is really interesting to hear!


All the info you need is here. http://www.blurbusters.com/

Yeah, you do lose a bit of color accuracy, but nothing a calibration tool can't compensate for. Not to mention, there are some color profiles meant for lightboost hacked monitors. I keep meaning to put them on, but I can't even complain even though the colors aren't great. I've never experienced IPS displays, so I don't know what I'm missing out on .


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Amazing. Thank you so much. I can't wait to try this - I was lamenting buying that monitor as I was thinking I'd need to buy a G-Sync monitor pretty soon, and when they launch the price of mine will probably fall off a cliff. But now it seems I might be able to have my cake and eat it. The caveat is that 120fps figure, but I hope I can reach that without knocking too many video settings down.

Can't wait to get this PC working. I just need to decide on 3 front intake fans. Come on, guys...which fan is the number 1 for our case? I don't mind too much about noise when ramped up as I'll either have the speakers or headphones on...but I need to keep those cards cool. I've got a pair of GT AP-15s...should I buy 3 more to complete the set? Or a Noctua of some sort? Or something else?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Amazing. Thank you so much. I can't wait to try this - I was lamenting buying that monitor as I was thinking I'd need to buy a G-Sync monitor pretty soon, and when they launch the price of mine will probably fall off a cliff. But now it seems I might be able to have my cake and eat it. The caveat is that 120fps figure, but I hope I can reach that without knocking too many video settings down.
> 
> Can't wait to get this PC working. I just need to decide on 3 front intake fans. Come on, guys...which fan is the number 1 for our case? I don't mind too much about noise when ramped up as I'll either have the speakers or headphones on...but I need to keep those cards cool. I've got a pair of GT AP-15s...should I buy 3 more to complete the set? Or a Noctua of some sort? Or something else?


You do realize you can buy a g-sync module separately for your monitor, right?







Since you have the ASUS VG248QE, you'll be able to buy an upgrade kit for it.

AP-15s are amazing fans, and are great if you decide to upgrade to a watercooling kit. If noise isn't a concern just get the 5400RPM delta's.







Seriously, though. Just go with AP-15s, especially since you already have some.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You do realize you can buy a g-sync module separately for your monitor, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you have the ASUS VG248QE, you'll be able to buy an upgrade kit for it.
> 
> AP-15s are amazing fans, and are great if you decide to upgrade to a watercooling kit. If noise isn't a concern just get the 5400RPM delta's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, though. Just go with AP-15s, especially since you already have some.


I did read about that, but also read that it required installation, which scared me a fair bit. Especially since my first foray into PC building ended in disaster! I guess I'll wait to see exactly what the procedure is, plus by then hopefully I'll have had a chance to see 120Hz LightBoost in action.

Just seen your rig - it looks amazing, and we share a few common parts (GPUs and mobo, monitor etc!). AP-15s it is!


----------



## valkyrie743

just got my air 540 case in yesterday. was up most of the night stripping the parts out of my old computer and building it in this case. so far the case is really nice. the case was awesome to build with i didn't even have to try to wire manage when building this and it came out looking super clean







i like the 2 hot swap 3.5" HDD drives at the bottom. sucks only have have 2 in this case but enough for me.

DISLIKES:
#1 upset that the SSD cage does not like slim 7mm SSD's my samsung 840 pro was loose and moving around in it. was driving me nuts so i got board and have it showing off next to my motherboard. i will post pictures in a little bit once i get my camera charged.

#2 the stock fans that came with this case are just plain ****. the top front fan barring sounds like its shot and when you look carefully or just lightly hover your finger over the blades when its running, you can feel that the fan blades are not even balanced. (probably because the barring is shot). i unplugged it cause it was to loud and annoying. the back fan is making a very light clicking noise. (sounds like a **** barring) the bottom front fan sounds ok so far. the fans from my old case (antic 900v2) which is over 3 years old are quieter than these fans....

3# the side panel with the window is loose. the plastic side window is not snug with the rest of the panel. not a huge deal but just feels cheap.

being that I've only had the case for 24 hours i can't say much more. i like the look and i LOVE how clean the wire management is as well as the room within the case. being that I'm very picky and OCD. i guess ill be spending 50 + bucks on new fans and a fan controller. my past case fans had nubs to control the speeds. these fans are all 3 pin fans. and i come to find out that my motherboard only has 3 case fan headers (4 including cpu) but only 2 can be controlled though the ASUS suite software fan xpert ... which is cha fan 1 and 2. there is a PWM fan header that can't be controlled with these 3 pin fans and for some reason same goes for the cpu PWM fan header. (my cpu fan is also 3 pin)

what are your guys thoughts on the Corsair air fans? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181024 i was going to get 2 SP120 and 1 AFfan for the back. but are these AF flans that came with this case the same as these AF fans with the rubber dampening and color rings?


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iknownothing*
> 
> Hey Guys
> Case arrived today, got some pretty bad scratches on the window side panel, inside, which is strange, pm'd corsair George see if there is anything he can do, really don't want to send the case back


You wont have to send it back. They'll send you a new side like they did for me. And then you can used the scratched window and put it on the otherside for no reason, like me!


----------



## Nayr87

Quote:


> which fan is the number 1 for our case?


If you care about how it looks, get the Corsair Sp120s x 3 and match it to your case.

Cant go wrong with the Noctua nf f12 or the sp 120s. You can notice the build quality of the Noctuas in person VS the sp120s though, Noctuas being superior imo. Again though, I dont care about the color scheme, as you can tell from my picture.




http://i.imgur.com/L8uvRzw.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/30KH9lV.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/UFZlxxk.jpg

Demci medical grade air filters are awesome too. They have individual pieces as well if you dont want the entire set. Great if you have excess dust/pets.

http://www.demcifilter.com/p0431/Corsair-Air-540-Dust-Filter-Kit.aspx


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Outstanding. So you decided to go with a 140mm fan instead of 2 120mm fans? It looks awesome and your temperature results speak for themselves. You must be chuffed! I'm going to see how I get on once I finally have the system built. I'm hoping the temps will be okay as it's freezing here atm and I have the heating off in the room the PC is in, but if they are around the 80 degree mark I'll look into getting something similar done.
> 
> Oh and my motherboard was faulty - no wonder I couldn't get the system to POST. A replacement has been ordered but I won't be able to build it again now until next weekend. I guess I have a little more time to decide on 3 fans for the front!


I did a 140mm fan because since the 2 classifieds are really tall cards the cables would hit the fan if i did 2 120mm's, although im sure with 2 120's that the temps would be even better. I picked 140mm as i thought eh what the hell lets try it and it came out pretty good. the akasa viper is a great fan too, it pushes alot of air at 100% and its pwm so if i want silence i can make it silent

Also for fans guys, nothing beats the ap-15's for sound decibels vs performance. and AP-15's push ALOT of air aswell


----------



## Zapee995

Just transfered my hardware from 800D to 540 Air...I have only one picture but i will post more soon.


----------



## johnnyman

nice build zapee!!put some pics with no led light!!







how u like the air 540?


----------



## renji1337

Does anyone know if the lamptron FC5V2 will fit in this case? Otherwise should i get the sunbeam rheosmart? whats best.


----------



## theilya

I moved my PC onto a wooden desk and I get some minor vibration which bothers me.

Any ideas on what to put under the case feet to solve the issue?


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Does anyone know if the lamptron FC5V2 will fit in this case? Otherwise should i get the sunbeam rheosmart? whats best.


I've been looking at fan controller options too, now that I've ordered another 3 AP-15s! I read that the Lampton FC5 V2 is quite short, and can be a pain to fit in cases with tool free 5.25" bays. However, I also saw a review by someone with a 650D who had no issues and loved the product. It's only got 4 channels, but I'm guessing we could just get some splitters and put 2 fans on some of the channels? I was thinking the bottom 2 front intakes together, the 2 exhaust fans on the H100i together, then the top intake and the rear exhaust on their own channels. I guess you'd need an extra splitter for your side fan?

Also considering the Alpenfohn Alpine Touch controller which can support 6 fans and 6 temperature sensors. Anyone have any experience with either of these controllers?


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Does anyone know if the lamptron FC5V2 will fit in this case? Otherwise should i get the sunbeam rheosmart? whats best.


I couldn't get my sunbeam rheosmart to fit right. For starters, i had to remove the mesh cover on it because it was too wide to fit in the 540's bay. Then, I couldn't find a way to secure it in the slot because it was too short, so it was just loose in there. I've since removed the sunbeam and gone with an external Lamptron FC5 v2


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nayr87*
> 
> If you care about how it looks, get the Corsair Sp120s x 3 and match it to your case.
> 
> Cant go wrong with the Noctua nf f12 or the sp 120s. You can notice the build quality of the Noctuas in person VS the sp120s though, Noctuas being superior imo. Again though, I dont care about the color scheme, as you can tell from my picture.
> 
> Demci medical grade air filters are awesome too. They have individual pieces as well if you dont want the entire set. Great if you have excess dust/pets.
> 
> http://www.demcifilter.com/p0431/Corsair-Air-540-Dust-Filter-Kit.aspx


Thanks for the info. I decided to get 3 more Gentle Typhoon AP-15s in the end. They don't look as nice as the Corsair fans, especially with their non-braided wires (shouldn't be on a £13+ fan imho!) but they are excellent when it comes to performance vs noise, and particularly where high static pressure is required. I already had 2 which I bought for the H100i and I think the front intake and case panel will provide enough of a restriction to warrant a fan like this over something that is designed purely for airflow.

I've seen those filters and really want one for the bottom of the case. Unfortunately I can't find a retailer here who splits the set, and £65 for the lot seems expensive. Unless replacing the stock front filter with this one is likely to improve airflow?

Also, as an aside, I admire your function over form approach where your build is concerned. Your temps are a testament to the fact it clearly works!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> I've been looking at fan controller options too, now that I've ordered another 3 AP-15s! I read that the Lampton FC5 V2 is quite short, and can be a pain to fit in cases with tool free 5.25" bays. However, I also saw a review by someone with a 650D who had no issues and loved the product. It's only got 4 channels, but I'm guessing we could just get some splitters and put 2 fans on some of the channels? I was thinking the bottom 2 front intakes together, the 2 exhaust fans on the H100i together, then the top intake and the rear exhaust on their own channels. I guess you'd need an extra splitter for your side fan?
> 
> Also considering the Alpenfohn Alpine Touch controller which can support 6 fans and 6 temperature sensors. Anyone have any experience with either of these controllers?


Good fan controllers can support more than one fan per channel. XD I'd personally be going with anything from Lamptron or a Sunbeam. I don't need one though, because even though AUSUITE is a pain, after tweaking the settings, I don't have to touch anything related to my fans. Which is really, really nice.


----------



## xNutella

fan controller looks neat on this case. I would like to know the benefits of having a fan controller. I got 3 intake fans(AF120 Quiet), one exhaust fan (AF 140) and SP120 on the H100i. I'm controlling them using the AI suite 3 that came with my Sabertooth Z87 mobo. fans run at 1200rpm and seems the software cant push them more.


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Good fan controllers can support more than one fan per channel. XD I'd personally be going with anything from Lamptron or a Sunbeam. I don't need one though, because even though AUSUITE is a pain, after tweaking the settings, I don't have to touch anything related to my fans. Which is really, really nice.


I've heard some horror stories about AI Suite, although Fan Xpert 2 looks great. Would you suggest I just stick to using the mobo fan headers and running everything via Fan Xpert? It'd save me some money, but I wasn't sure what functionality I'd have with non-PWM fans? Would I be able to set RPMs or would it be a much more general approach? I'm hoping to use Fan Xpert, because as silly as it sounds it was one of the reasons I chose the Hero over things like the Gigabyte Z87-OC and MSI GD-65. It seemed like the UEFI and other options built into the board would let a complete noob like me access the things I'd like to in a painless fashion!

Since the first one was DOA, though, I've done a lot of research (should have done this sooner) and found a boat-load of problems with the Hero. So now I'm a bit nervous about relying on things like AI Suite!


----------



## ironhide138

is it off balance? just stick folded paper under the uneven side.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> I couldn't get my sunbeam rheosmart to fit right. For starters, i had to remove the mesh cover on it because it was too wide to fit in the 540's bay. Then, I couldn't find a way to secure it in the slot because it was too short, so it was just loose in there. I've since removed the sunbeam and gone with an external Lamptron FC5 v2


how did you make it external and what fan controllers fit?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> I've heard some horror stories about AI Suite, although Fan Xpert 2 looks great. Would you suggest I just stick to using the mobo fan headers and running everything via Fan Xpert? It'd save me some money, but I wasn't sure what functionality I'd have with non-PWM fans? Would I be able to set RPMs or would it be a much more general approach? I'm hoping to use Fan Xpert, because as silly as it sounds it was one of the reasons I chose the Hero over things like the Gigabyte Z87-OC and MSI GD-65. It seemed like the UEFI and other options built into the board would let a complete noob like me access the things I'd like to in a painless fashion!
> 
> Since the first one was DOA, though, I've done a lot of research (should have done this sooner) and found a boat-load of problems with the Hero. So now I'm a bit nervous about relying on things like AI Suite!


All my fans are AP-15s and they are only 3 pin. Controls them just fine. You can control via RPM, but i chose to make a fan curve with the percentages. I see the appeal of a fan controller, but being able to set my fans and forget about it is awesome. three clicks and I can set my fans to 100% benching or my normal fan profile.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> how did you make it external and what fan controllers fit?


I made it external with an 5.25" bay enclosure meant for disc drives, then ran all the fan cable extensions to it wrapped in a sleeve.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> I made it external with an 5.25" bay enclosure meant for disc drives, then ran all the fan cable extensions to it wrapped in a sleeve.


grr my pc is more than 4 feet away so im gonna have to get one inside it. idk what fits though


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> grr my pc is more than 4 feet away so im gonna have to get one inside it. idk what fits though


Extension cables!


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Extension cables!


4foot fan extension cables would be pretty hard to find lol


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> 4foot fan extension cables would be pretty hard to find lol


http://www.amazon.com/Pin-Sleeved-Fan-Cable-extension/dp/B001DI76XM/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1385249150&sr=8-4&keywords=3+pin+fan+extension


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Pin-Sleeved-Fan-Cable-extension/dp/B001DI76XM/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1385249150&sr=8-4&keywords=3+pin+fan+extension


well.....jesus. lol

does that drivebay enclosure require modding? I'd honestly really like to hook it into the pc instead of do all this though


----------



## Shark-357

Here is mine, still not 100%, needs a bit more work















HW is:

i7 4960x @ 4600Mhz
Asus Rampage IV Extreme
16GB Kingston Predator 2400Mhz
2x Gigabyte 660ti 3GB
Intel SSD 530 240Gb
2x 1TB WD Black
OCZ MK III Silencer 1200W

EK watercooling


----------



## Nayr87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> I've seen those filters and really want one for the bottom of the case. Unfortunately I can't find a retailer here who splits the set, and £65 for the lot seems expensive. Unless replacing the stock front filter with this one is likely to improve airflow?
> 
> Also, as an aside, I admire your function over form approach where your build is concerned. Your temps are a testament to the fact it clearly works!


I attempted to find a balance, I just recently ordered some bitfenix alchemy red/white LED strips and the pro SLI evga glowy bridge as well. Should update photos once those are in.

You can order the individual filters from the actual website, or frozenCPU if you prefer them. I actually use the stock air filter the air 540 has for the intake + the finer mesh the demci filters came with(making a 2 layer filter). The airflow is still great (tissue test) because the NF-F12s are great for static pressure. The only fan that doesn't have a filter on it is the rear 140mm for obvious reasons.

The bottom filter is great because my tower sits on tall carpet and it's a shame corsair left that open like that. (that and no PSU filter was also disappointing)

I just ordered another 140mm Noctua and a fan grill to toss it in the window to help with the heat output from SLI under load. (exhaust)

I'd definitely say the filters, albeit expensive, are worth the investment if you have pets or are placing the tower on carpet. Even just 2 weeks running the fine demci filter mesh with as much intake pressure as I have was already full of dust. The stock air filter the case comes with is great but doesn't prevent the smaller particles. Just a way to protect your investment (especially if you'ved dumped over 5k into a machine like I have).

I'd really love to see this case get the same treatment as the more expensive Corsair cases like the 900D and the Obsidian series. Better metal and finish and a few extra features would be awesome.

-Full filters for one.
Corsair said the case didnt include a PSU filter because their testing showed it didnt drag as much dust in to warrant one. Which to me is foolish, some people have lots of pets. And not everyone is running the no fan spinning PSUs yet. I have the 1200i and it only spins up when both gpus are under heavy load and I still see dust filter built up on the demci I added there.
I think they could polish up the 3.5 inch HDD bay sleds in the front and get rid of the open cuts at the bottom with a more rigid design. You can feel the bottom frame flex when picking it up with 2 gpus in there. Obviously you could just throw them in the back chamber but this case could have some serious potential if they re optimized that bottom area and used a thicker sheet of metal.

Even with all the minor issues I still think this is the best case out for air flow, I will be going a full custom loop in a few months and possibly TRI SLI with a 3rd 780ti. Excited to fit some rads up =)

It doesnt have the best finish on it but that will be more up to preference, I do like that it doesnt show thumb prints and it does look sleek but man something like full brushed aluminum with silver accents would look awesome.

I'll post some updated pictures once the window mod is done and the lights are in. Overall really happy with this case/build.


----------



## valkyrie743

well i've been going though newegg and fan reviews for the past few nights and was going to just get 5 SP120's (1 for rear, 1 for cpu hsf, 3 for front) and also buy a fan controller but after adding everything to the cart, i didnt feel right paying over 70 bucks on fans and a fan controller. i already dumped 130 on the case. I thought to myself, maybe the fans from my past case (antec 900V2) are still good? they were dusty cause i was lazy and didnt clean them cause its a ***** to clean that case. took them apart and threw the 3 120 fans in the front of this new air 540







and ran EVGA oc scanner as well as prime 95 small FFT. and these are my temps







(not that i kept the stock case fan for the rear. im using a old Scythe S-FLEX SFF21F 120mm (running 1400rpm) with a Megahalems









the antec fans i used are just 120MM 3speed molex powered fans that came with that old case. they seem to give more Static pressure than these stock 140 fans. plus imo they are quieter. plus i dont have to worry about a fan controller being that each fan has a low medium or high switch attached to it









ill post pictures tomorrow being that the pictures that i took are pictures of it right after building it and with the 2 stock fans.



link to full size picture
http://i.imgur.com/qDrbaz4.jpg


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> well i've been going though newegg and fan reviews for the past few nights and was going to just get 5 SP120's (1 for rear, 1 for cpu hsf, 3 for front) and also buy a fan controller but after adding everything to the cart, i didnt feel right paying over 70 bucks on fans and a fan controller. i already dumped 130 on the case. I thought to myself, maybe the fans from my past case (antec 900V2) are still good? they were dusty cause i was lazy and didnt clean them cause its a ***** to clean that case. took them apart and threw the 3 120 fans in the front of this new air 540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ran EVGA oc scanner as well as prime 95 small FFT. and these are my temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not that i kept the stock case fan for the rear. im using a old Scythe S-FLEX SFF21F 120mm (running 1400rpm) with a Megahalems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the antec fans i used are just 120MM 3speed molex powered fans that came with that old case. they seem to give more Static pressure than these stock 140 fans. plus imo they are quieter. plus i dont have to worry about a fan controller being that each fan has a low medium or high switch attached to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill post pictures tomorrow being that the pictures that i took are pictures of it right after building it and with the 2 stock fans.


Good thinking! They sound like they're doing an admirable job. I know what you mean about the added expense - the case and fans have cost me around £180 so far, and I still need a rear fan. I may also need to pay for the window to be modified and another fan to be inserted there, plus possibly a fan controller too. I'm just hoping that once everything is set I won't need to put any more money ino the system for a while.

I just had another fiddle around with the case, trying to get everything ready for when my replacement mobo turns up next week. I've decided to remove the SSD cage at the back of the case as I only have one SSD and may as well install it in the hot-swap area. But...how do you actually get the things to fit in there? The instructions say to screw the SSD into the tray, but this seems impossible as the little silver pin sticking into the tray (right-hand side, far side of the tray) prevents me from mounting the SSD where I need to. Do you need to remove this? Or am I just being incredibly dense? The SSD is a Samsung 840 Evo, in case that makes a difference? The SSD does have a small hole on the side, but even if I put the pin in there the SSD is not in the correct position to attach to the hot-swap connectors.

On a positive note, I now have the backplate on the Classified, which looks awesome. Really looking forward to seeing what this system will perform like, as so far I've had it 2 weeks and it's just been an expensive paperweight!

@ Nayr87 - I look forward to the pictures. I've been in touch with 2 companies near me who offer case modding services, hopefully they'll get back to me with a reasonable price and I'll be able to join the window fan club! Also need to think about a good 140mm fan.

I don't have pets and the computer will either sit on the desk next to me, or possibly on the floor below. We have a stone floor, so hopefully that'll help with the temps a bit too as it's freezing here at the moment! I've ordered a pair of Silverstone 140mm filters for the bottom, found a great price on eBay so will use those as a temporary solution. I'll keep my eye on the dust levels and perhaps add a full Demci set to my Christmas list. Funnily enough, that list also contains the EVGA Pro SLI Bridge you mentioned. I've got a flexible one en route now, but will hopefully get the nicer version later on. My only other want is some Bitfenix Alchemy PSU extension cables. I don't like the ones I have and a little bit of colour won't hurt.

I can't believe you're considering Tri-SLI. Your system has the highest Firestrike Extreme score I've ever seen. I guess though if you end up playing at monster resolutions you might make use of that power...but wouldn't you hit a VRAM wall before your current set-up runs out of juice? I'm not too sure how well Tri-SLI scales either, but hey...something to consider! After I've gotten comfortable with my system I think watercooling will be the next change. I almost did it this time, but seeing as this is my first build and I know even less about watercooling than I do about PCs in general I figured that was just asking for trouble!

@ Shark-357 - very nice! Pics like those make me want to get into watercooling! Seems like removing the SSD cage is a very handy way to get the necessary hardware in.


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Good thinking! They sound like they're doing an admirable job. I know what you mean about the added expense - the case and fans have cost me around £180 so far, and I still need a rear fan. I may also need to pay for the window to be modified and another fan to be inserted there, plus possibly a fan controller too. I'm just hoping that once everything is set I won't need to put any more money ino the system for a while.
> 
> I just had another fiddle around with the case, trying to get everything ready for when my replacement mobo turns up next week. I've decided to remove the SSD cage at the back of the case as I only have one SSD and may as well install it in the hot-swap area. But...how do you actually get the things to fit in there? The instructions say to screw the SSD into the tray, but this seems impossible as the little silver pin sticking into the tray (right-hand side, far side of the tray) prevents me from mounting the SSD where I need to. Do you need to remove this? Or am I just being incredibly dense? The SSD is a Samsung 840 Evo, in case that makes a difference? The SSD does have a small hole on the side, but even if I put the pin in there the SSD is not in the correct position to attach to the hot-swap connectors.
> 
> On a positive note, I now have the backplate on the Classified, which looks awesome. Really looking forward to seeing what this system will perform like, as so far I've had it 2 weeks and it's just been an expensive paperweight!


I like the look of this case but I don't have the room







its to wide.
this thing holds a ton of fans and a fan controller is needed,


----------



## ssgtnubb

I'm just gonna drop this in here in case you didn't know about this build log, truly wonderful build of a 540 http://www.overclock.net/t/1421828/corsair-carbide-mbk/0_50#post_20685334


----------



## evilnapster

hey guy's
I'm really considering to buy the air 540 case but i can't see if with a bit of modding it is possible to fit a 240 rad in the second compartment. can anyone tell me how deep the second chamber is?


----------



## DocHP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilnapster*
> 
> hey guy's
> I'm really considering to buy the air 540 case but i can't see if with a bit of modding it is possible to fit a 240 rad in the second compartment. can anyone tell me how deep the second chamber is?


116 milimeters in the back and about the same in the front.
Or 4,5" if you want it in inches









Let me know if you want more measurements, i have one open right in front of me


----------



## evilnapster

thanx for your quick response, in your estimation with a bit of modding into the side panel and extending the ventilation holes on the back possible to fit a 240 radiator there. i'm considering the case but i'm doubting if it can handle 1200w tdp's


----------



## DocHP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilnapster*
> 
> thanx for your quick response, in your estimation with a bit of modding into the side panel and extending the ventilation holes on the back possible to fit a 240 radiator there. i'm considering the case but i'm doubting if it can handle 1200w tdp's


Its really tight, maybe if you use the wall between the chambers and if you have a smaller motherboard you can put a radiator there, But that demands really good airflow into the case and some more exhaust from the smaller chamber.
But if you pupulate the front space with fans and a 30mm radiator, you only have about 4" of space between fans and motherboard (if you are using ATX).

But why not use one or both of the existing places, in the front or the roof in the big chamber ?
I have a 240 in the big chamber and still plenty of space to the motherboard.

You can add a smaller 240mm radiator on top of the PSU, but mount it to the side panel, it fits. It is about 255mm space above it. If you put it horizontally you have more space, but the 5,25" bay is needed to be removed in that case.

Some crazy locations i can think of


----------



## Adam182

Quick question guys, does anyone know if there would be any performance loss if the rear fan was mounted on the outside? Thanks - Adam


----------



## l3af

I can't see why there would be, and if there was i'm sure it would be negligible.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilnapster*
> 
> thanx for your quick response, in your estimation with a bit of modding into the side panel and extending the ventilation holes on the back possible to fit a 240 radiator there. i'm considering the case but i'm doubting if it can handle 1200w tdp's


You shouldn't be looking into this case if you're trying to get rid of 1200w TDP. Look into cases from Caselabs, MountainMods, Phantek's new case, etc etc. If you're going with a lot of powerful components, don't cheap out on the case because you won't be able to adequately cool them.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You shouldn't be looking into this case if you're trying to get rid of 1200w TDP. Look into cases from Caselabs, MountainMods, Phantek's new case, etc etc. If you're going with a lot of powerful components, don't cheap out on the case because you won't be able to adequately cool them.


oh ye of little faith! Modding to make things work is half the fun!


----------



## ukic

Anyone here with a Carbine Air 540 + HD 7990 on air? Would like to know what temps looks like please.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> oh ye of little faith! Modding to make things work is half the fun!


In that case, want to build me a new side panel to support a 1080 rad?


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> In that case, want to build me a new side panel to support a 1080 rad?


An external 1080 to hang off of the side would be much easier. Ive contemplated it many times


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> An external 1080 to hang off of the side would be much easier. Ive contemplated it many times


What's the fun if it is easy?


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> In that case, want to build me a new side panel to support a 1080 rad?


This ^

Good 360 rads can dissipate ~300W with 10 degrees water to air delta, using high performance fans @2200 rpm.
With some modding you may have 720 in front compartment internally, so 600W max. There is long way to go to 1200W.
Even 1080 may not be enough, and this is with 10 degrees delta, which is OK, but not great. Plus crazy fan speeds.

I'm using 720 to cool down ~ max 400W, but with this rad space I can be at 900RPM.
Good luck cooling 1200W in this case - I really mean it - people do amazing things, so who knows.


----------



## Sujeto 1

So Guys let's talk about Fan Coolers, are the AF, SP series just as bad as people said? I'm debating to buy several fans to replace stock fans, Not sure if put some AF140 (not cheap but estetically correct) , SP120 Perfomance is also an option but i read they are loud as hell. Gentle Typhoon is much more expensive 20$ when with 26$ i buy a pair of Corsair SP120. Do those GT really really worth it?


----------



## ukic

Wow nobody with a 7990 with this case?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ukic*
> 
> Wow nobody with a 7990 with this case?


I do not have a 7990 but I do have Crossfire 290x's. I don't know my exact temperatures as I just upgraded to the new beta drivers for AMD so I need to reinstall GPU Tweak. But I can tell you that the case even with the stock fans has pretty good air flow and cooling. My GPU's were scolding hot when I had my system setup on the bench. Now that its in the case they are a few degrees cooler. If I setup a custom fan profile that helps even more of course.


----------



## lapino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> So Guys let's talk about Fan Coolers, are the AF, SP series just as bad as people said? I'm debating to buy several fans to replace stock fans, Not sure if put some AF140 (not cheap but estetically correct) , SP120 Perfomance is also an option but i read they are loud as hell. Gentle Typhoon is much more expensive 20$ when with 26$ i buy a pair of Corsair SP120. Do those GT really really worth it?


same question here, which fans would you recommend for max silence?


----------



## pcoutu17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ukic*
> 
> Wow nobody with a 7990 with this case?


I had a 7990 in an Arc Mini and it didn't go over ~75, and typically stayed around 70. I can only imagine this case would handle it much better. This was with a custom fan profile on the card though.


----------



## ukic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I do not have a 7990 but I do have Crossfire 290x's. I don't know my exact temperatures as I just upgraded to the new beta drivers for AMD so I need to reinstall GPU Tweak. But I can tell you that the case even with the stock fans has pretty good air flow and cooling. My GPU's were scolding hot when I had my system setup on the bench. Now that its in the case they are a few degrees cooler. If I setup a custom fan profile that helps even more of course.


With my current case/setup, card runs about 80C on 70F~72F ambient temps. I noticed 540 Air doesn't have a side panel fan and that's exactly where my card blows hot air.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcoutu17*
> 
> I had a 7990 in an Arc Mini and it didn't go over ~75, and typically stayed around 70. I can only imagine this case would handle it much better. This was with a custom fan profile on the card though.


Did you have a side panel fan on your Arc Mini? What 7990 card do you have? and What's your ambient temp?


----------



## jrmanders

Just ordered mine from Scan UK should arrive tomorrow


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> same question here, which fans would you recommend for max silence?


For 120mm and 140mm I have been looking at the BitFenix Spectre Pro Fan Series.


----------



## rstoledo

Since this case has being release, I am still waiting it to be available here in Brazil, the last information I got about it was that It should arrive on Xmas week, so I am thinking on buying it as soon as it gets here...

I will be transplanting my rig from a Thermaltake V3 AMD Edition into it, and I have a little doubt.

As Zer0CoolX had (His Build Log) I also have an H80i for it, I am not planning on buying an H100i at this point so my question is:

Would it be better to have the H80i on Push/Pull config in the front, along with other 2x 120mm fans intake, and set the 2x 140mm that come with the case in the top as exhaust ones ? leaving the one at the back as it is ? Or should I plan to have it on the back instead ?

PS: I have 2x Cooler Master Xtraflo 120mm red ledded fans that I was going to use, so wouldn't need to buy other fans

PS2: My MB has all the necessary connectors to have all 5 cases fans (2x 120mm + 3x 140mm) plugged on it

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rstoledo*
> 
> Since this case has being release, I am still waiting it to be available here in Brazil, the last information I got about it was that It should arrive on Xmas week, so I am thinking on buying it as soon as it gets here...
> 
> I will be transplanting my rig from a Thermaltake V3 AMD Edition into it, and I have a little doubt.
> 
> As Zer0CoolX had (His Build Log) I also have an H80i for it, I am not planning on buying an H100i at this point so my question is:
> 
> Would it be better to have the H80i on Push/Pull config in the front, along with other 2x 120mm fans intake, and set the 2x 140mm that come with the case in the top as exhaust ones ? leaving the one at the back as it is ? Or should I plan to have it on the back instead ?
> 
> PS: I have 2x Cooler Master Xtraflo 120mm red ledded fans that I was going to use, so wouldn't need to buy other fans
> 
> PS2: My MB has all the necessary connectors to have all 5 cases fans (2x 120mm + 3x 140mm) plugged on it
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Hey, how is brazil to buy Computer stuffs? I was wondering to to make a travel to Brazil im from Venezuela, saddly here gamer pc seller are non-existent.


----------



## TyNiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ukic*
> 
> Wow nobody with a 7990 with this case?


I have a 7990 + 7970 in this case and you cand fit a 45mm rad in front with push configuration. The 7990 is the first card .Cheers.

Here is a pic :


----------



## ukic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TyNiX*
> 
> I have a 7990 + 7970 in this case and you cand fit a 45mm rad in front with push configuration. The 7990 is the first card .Cheers.
> 
> Here is a pic :


Did you ever try the cards before going water cooling? Wondering what the temps were. What psu are you using with that rig?


----------



## rstoledo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> Hey, how is brazil to buy Computer stuffs? I was wondering to to make a travel to Brazil im from Venezuela, saddly here gamer pc seller are non-existent.


Hey man, the deals here aren't what I could say "good", I was planning on getting a rig of mine after graduating on college, but had to transform plans into reality earlier because my Laptop BGA said goodbye. Taxes here are higher than it should be, but people got used to it (which is the bad part), as an example, when I bought the MB, I paid R$900.00 for it, after digging a lot for it (best price I had before that was R$1k, and on the internet stores was around R$1.3k, if we use newegg's full price (right now is set as US$239.99, on July was about US$250.00 - that was around R$500,00 on July)

Hope I have helped!

Btw, anyone here with a Crosshair V Formula Z to say if the case cables are too short ?

Thanks,


----------



## xSociety

Silver came in today! I'll post build pictures later this week.


----------



## nyk20z3

I can confirm a 780 Lighting will not fit in push n pull with a 45MM rad in the front.

We should get the OP to start confirming RAD/GPU compatibility on the front page.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I can confirm a 780 Lighting will not fit in push n pull with a 45MM rad in the front.
> 
> We should get the OP to start confirming RAD/GPU compatibility on the front page.


This is a good idea. Wish this would have been there when I was buying parts.

7970 - 60mm rad - fans must be mounted exterior


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 7970 - 60mm rad - fans must be mounted exterior


If you take the cooling shroud off (use a waterblock) you should be able to squeeze in a set of fans. Although i only tried this with a 290x and 7950, which (i think) are all the same length


----------



## yttocstfarc

Updated my Signature with a Build Log. OP can you add to the owners list please?


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> For 120mm and 140mm I have been looking at the BitFenix Spectre Pro Fan Series.


If silence is your priority, I don't think Noctua's fans are easily beaten. The trouble with fans is there really isn't a 'best' one, it's all a compromise between performance, noise, cost and aesthetic appeal. Not to mention the difference between higher airflow and higher static pressure etc! Having said all that, this case hasn't really been designed with super-silent gaming in mind - it's really about the airflow. There are lots of cut-outs where noise leaks through, for example.

Personally I like the Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15s. I originally bought 2 after reading many reviews, and this one springs to mind: http://martinsliquidlab.org/2013/05/07/fan-testing-round-12/. You can see the AP-15 (at 12v) achieving air velocity of ~600FPM at only 46dBA.

However, I was looking for a higher CFM rating for the 3 front intake fans, as I felt the ~60CFM on the GTs could be beaten easily. After a lot of research, it turns out that in real world applications the max figures quoted for both CFM and static pressure are really only a guide. Often they're not accurate, and even when the are they represent a point on the PQ curve that doesn't really hold any relevance for normal use. Seeing as the front intakes pull through both a dust filter and a mesh filter behind that, the higher static pressure of something like a GT actually comes in really useful. They also tend to pump out more CFM along the PQ curve than any comparable fan I've seen (it has a 'bump' on the curve that is right where real-world use comes into play) so I decided to get another 3 for the intake.

Check this out:



The compromise? Well, they're not quite as quiet as Noctuas, from what I can tell. But I game either with headphones or speakers up reasonably loud, so this isn't a dealbreaker for me. Second, while the fan looks quite nice (imho at least!) the cables aren't braided - which is inexcusable at the price point these come at - so you either need to have some clever cable routing going on or deal with multicoloured wires spoiling your case's aesthetics!


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> If you take the cooling shroud off (use a waterblock) you should be able to squeeze in a set of fans. Although i only tried this with a 290x and 7950, which (i think) are all the same length


The problem is the PCB,even if I removed the stock cooler off my 780 Lighting the PCB would still hit if I went push n pull.

It might be the longest card out right now!


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> The problem is the PCB,even if I removed the stock cooler off my 780 Lighting the PCB would still hit if I went push n pull.
> 
> It might be the longest card out right now!


Oops, i was referring to the person talking about a 60mm rad + fan and a tahiti card. I can't attest to a 780 lightning fit, but if its longer than a 7970 you'll only be able to fit a rad with fans on the outside. Also, the 7990 is a quarter inch longer than a lightning, i almost bought the 7990 but the pcb would be too long for my ut60


----------



## jcleary47

For those water cooling this case...I am looking at starting with a CPU loop and I was going to use a dual 120mm rad on the top as exhaust. I have three 120's up front as intake as well. Would this be a problem?

My thinking is, I don't want the heat from the radiator being attached to intake fans because my GPU SLI temps are already kind of high, and I figure the increase in temp from cooling the radiator would make them worse. I think the front fans are sucking in enough air that having the CPU radiator as exhaust should be OK.


----------



## gardbrede

what you guys think? Full watercooling coming ofcourse. Fx8350+crosshair v formula-z and 7850 2gb dc2 (CROSSFIREX)


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gardbrede*
> 
> what you guys think? Full watercooling coming ofcourse. Fx8350+crosshair v formula-z and 7850 2gb dc2 (CROSSFIREX)


I like it, but the cable on the top GPU should be routed else, imo.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I like it, but the cable on the top GPU should be routed else, imo.


+1


----------



## Cocosalsa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gardbrede*
> 
> what you guys think? Full watercooling coming ofcourse. Fx8350+crosshair v formula-z and 7850 2gb dc2 (CROSSFIREX)


Id route the top gpu cable to the side so it looks doesnt stand out so much, but aside from that its nice.


----------



## gardbrede

Yeah im re managing every cable and component in the case before christsmas, becouse WC is going in then and the both gpu cables will go to the side with a plate over the hotswaps.
will also buy dust filters.


----------



## Gleniu

delete


----------



## Aurelian

Hello everyone, love this case so much that i decided to make an account to join the club, i went from a cooler master cosmos ii (had to leave it behind when i moved to korea, thing weighed soooooo much!!! 59 pounds the case alone) to an open bench, and now i seem to have found the case i was looking for, i was actually saving for a caselabs case cause i like the idea of have a second compartment to hide things you dont want people to see and makes for better cable management in my opinion but then i saw an advertisement of this case on the side of the website when i was looking at pictures of the caselabs case and instantly loved it, the picture im posting is the only picture i have taken so far but i will planning on posting a couple more since i had to rearrange some stuff but for the moment im waiting on 2 Sapphire r9-290s and 2 koolance vid-ar290x gpu blocks so i can finish this thing, kind of did a no no and sold my 680 thinking that the r9-290s were going to get here quickly.... wrong and now im having to deal with doing work on a laptop....... but whatever hi again, glad that i can join the club and hope that can get some critiques and comments on my build, and by the way i havent gone through the 100 and so pages but my plexy glass came with a couple of scuffs, is that just me or is it something that is common and corsair is replacing?


----------



## Adam182

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aurelian*
> 
> Hello everyone, love this case so much that i decided to make an account to join the club, i went from a cooler master cosmos ii (had to leave it behind when i moved to korea, thing weighed soooooo much!!! 59 pounds the case alone) to an open bench, and now i seem to have found the case i was looking for, i was actually saving for a caselabs case cause i like the idea of have a second compartment to hide things you dont want people to see and makes for better cable management in my opinion but then i saw an advertisement of this case on the side of the website when i was looking at pictures of the caselabs case and instantly loved it, the picture im posting is the only picture i have taken so far but i will planning on posting a couple more since i had to rearrange some stuff but for the moment im waiting on 2 Sapphire r9-290s and 2 koolance vid-ar290x gpu blocks so i can finish this thing, kind of did a no no and sold my 680 thinking that the r9-290s were going to get here quickly.... wrong and now im having to deal with doing work on a laptop....... but whatever hi again, glad that i can join the club and hope that can get some critiques and comments on my build, and by the way i havent gone through the 100 and so pages but my plexy glass came with a couple of scuffs, is that just me or is it something that is common and corsair is replacing?






Looking nice Aurelian, quite a few people have received scuffed plexi windows and from what i've seen they have contacted their supplier and had a new panel sent out for free. Happy Days!

Really liking the white xspc rads cant wait to get mine next week! my rad setup will be the same only with a 3fan mod on the top and both rad outlets at the top. Looking forward to seeing the finished loop! - Adam


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> delete


No new build


----------



## Gleniu

There will be a refresh for sure, but one of the shops cancelled my order yesterday (after confirming stock and getting paid) - so I need to look for the stuff somewhere else (not so easy to get).


----------



## Assyle

Hi guys,

Im going to buy 540 case tommorow, and now wondering how good are the fans included with case? how noisy they are?
Im planning to run h100i at the top in push/pull. So I will have front panel without any rads. Which config will be better at front - two 140 stock fans, or three 120 fans?
Is it possible to mod the case, make some holes and run 3 140 fans at the front? or there is no space for that?
If 3 120 fans config will provide more airflow Im going to buy corsair AF120qe fans to match color scheme.
Or there would be no difference and I should leave two stock 140mm fans at the front?









thank you for responses







Im so excited to join your community


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> There will be a refresh for sure, but one of the shops cancelled my order yesterday (after confirming stock and getting paid) - so I need to look for the stuff somewhere else (not so easy to get).


Dang man that stinks. I actually just spent $1500 on watercooling yesterday myself







. Because of this I will be leaving the Air 540 club and joining the 900D club!


----------



## occultworks




----------



## Interstate

Leak testing now. Sorry for crappy cell phone quality


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Interstate*
> 
> 
> 
> Leak testing now. Sorry for crappy cell phone quality


nice!! but why not tilt the cpu block another 180 degrees??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *occultworks*


wow!! retro!!!


----------



## Interstate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> nice!! but why not tilt the cpu block another 180 degrees??


Thats a good idea! It was a minor upgrade so the cpu block was already popositioned that way. I added 2x ek universal gpu blocks, xspc ax240 rad, d5 vario pump, ek res, and mayhems pastel white. I can't wait to get home from work and see the temps on my Gtx 670s.


----------



## Gleniu

I've started my 540 rebuild - build log in my sig (the same as last one, I continue, as this is the same HW and case)


----------



## ikjadoon

*Noob alert:*
Question; just got anti-vibration mounts for my fans. Mine look pretty close to this:

Does the shorter end go into the fan or into the case?

I know it's a minor difference, but there has to be a reason they made one end shorter than the other....right?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> *Noob alert:*
> Question; just got anti-vibration mounts for my fans. Mine look pretty close to this:
> 
> Does the shorter end go into the fan or into the case?
> 
> I know it's a minor difference, but there has to be a reason they made one end shorter than the other....right?


The shorter piece goes into the case. At least that's how my Noctua fan mounts are.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> The shorter piece goes into the case. At least that's how my Noctua fan mounts are.


Good enough for me.







Thanks, +rep


----------



## Sujeto 1

Good day, what's better combination to replace stock fans on this case. H100i stock fan's are too noisy for my taste. Looking to replace them too. Any thoughs?


----------



## Snyderman34

I'm digging through pictures, but figured I'd ask: anyone running a 45mm thick 360 up front with a 45mm think 240 up top? Trying to finalize the rest of my parts, but need to know which rad I can fit up front (already own the 45mm 240. fans will be run on the outside).

Also, if I wanted to run 45 degree fittings, I would still need a regular fitting right? Like: block->45->compression? I had found these http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17544/ex-tub-1565/Swiftech_Lok-Seal_45_Swivel_Elbow_Adapter_G14_Thread_-_Black_45D-SWV-G1-4-MFA-BK.html?tl=g30c101s1305#blank and am trying to figure out if I only need that or if I need another fitting to attach to it


----------



## tphjackson

This is my rig I've almost finished. Just needs a few bits and bobs and some more coolant for the reservoir.
It's made on a sort of budget, with most parts sourced second hand on eBay.
It has a maximus 4 z68, 2500k, gtx680.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> I'm digging through pictures, but figured I'd ask: anyone running a 45mm thick 360 up front with a 45mm think 240 up top? Trying to finalize the rest of my parts, but need to know which rad I can fit up front (already own the 45mm 240. fans will be run on the outside).
> 
> Also, if I wanted to run 45 degree fittings, I would still need a regular fitting right? Like: block->45->compression? I had found these http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17544/ex-tub-1565/Swiftech_Lok-Seal_45_Swivel_Elbow_Adapter_G14_Thread_-_Black_45D-SWV-G1-4-MFA-BK.html?tl=g30c101s1305#blank and am trying to figure out if I only need that or if I need another fitting to attach to it


I've got a UT60 360 and 240 with 780 Classies which are 11 inches long.

You don't need a regular fitting to run a 45 degree fitting. The one you linked is a fitting adapter, so you would need another fitting. However they do have 45 degree fittings and then you would have no need to buy another fitting.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> *Noob alert:*
> Question; just got anti-vibration mounts for my fans. Mine look pretty close to this:
> 
> Does the shorter end go into the fan or into the case?
> 
> I know it's a minor difference, but there has to be a reason they made one end shorter than the other....right?


are you using those for all your fans?

front and rear?


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Got my replacement mobo yesterday and finally got most bits working okay. However, my hard drives are not showing up in the bios and I can't install windows!

I have a 2tb HDD and a 250GB SSD, both installed in the trays with the built-in connectors. Anyone else had this problem? Or any idea how I can fix it / whereiI've gone wrong?


----------



## xSociety

Transferred all the stuff yesterday, all I have to do now is replace all the default fans with my Corsair ones I have sitting at my parents house and add my NZXT Hue.

Thoughts?





I want to do a full water cool loop so bad but don't have the money. Also, my PSU isn't 100% modular and it's really big, I couldn't add a second HDD if I wanted because of the space it takes in the back.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> are you using those for all your fans?
> 
> front and rear?


Nah, just on the 3 Silverstone AP121s, as they come with them. Performance PCS was having a sale on them for $8 each (from their very overpriced $20) and they had LEDs, so I was like, eh, sure, lol.

3 Silverstone AP121's in the front, moving the 2 AF140L's to the top (also intake--moar positive pressure!).


----------



## Sujeto 1

What's better in the front panel, Two AF140 or Three AF120? and what about Three SP120?


----------



## Jawswing

Three SP120's, because of the dust filter.


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawswing*
> 
> Three SP120's, because of the dust filter.










what has the dust filter to do with it?


----------



## Jawswing

You'll need fans with a high static pressure, as it'll be having to push/pull air through tiny spaces.
Which is why people use them on radiators.


----------



## ZaknafeinGR

Add me to the club please!



As you can see I had some fun with a white matte spray, it's not the best of paintjobs but it's pretty decent I think.
I replaced the front AF140s with 3 Arctic F12 PWM fans and next I'll be replacing the 2 exhaust fans with 2 Arctic F14s.
I'm a bit unsure what to do with lighting, I want the interior to be clearly visible but not outright glowing and also want the emitted light to be smooth and not hurt the eyes so any tips or recommendations will be appreciated.


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Transferred all the stuff yesterday, all I have to do now is replace all the default fans with my Corsair ones I have sitting at my parents house and add my NZXT Hue.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to do a full water cool loop so bad but don't have the money. Also, my PSU isn't 100% modular and it's really big, I couldn't add a second HDD if I wanted because of the space it takes in the back.


Fantastic build! Nice work!


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> *Noob alert:*
> Question; just got anti-vibration mounts for my fans. Mine look pretty close to this:
> 
> Does the shorter end go into the fan or into the case?
> 
> I know it's a minor difference, but there has to be a reason they made one end shorter than the other....right?


*Rant alert*

Ugh, these stupid rubber grommets are *terrible*. One of them tore when I was trying to squeeze it into the fan. Forget 'em; I just used screws instead.


----------



## Caldeio

eww that looks so ugly!

I broke a blade off one of my stock front fans yesterday. Doesn't seem to affect it, I'm gonna glue it back soon and then buy some more


----------



## maynard14

heres mine


----------



## greywarden

Looks good!


----------



## maynard14

thank you sir...







someday im gonna replace my keyboard aha


----------



## ervhamzz213

i was hoping to finish this build today but 2 pcs of fittings we're lacking.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> 
> 
> i was hoping to finish this build today but 2 pcs of fittings we're lacking.


sir maverick santiago is that you? haha


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> sir maverick santiago is that you? haha


Yup. hahahahaha.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> Yup. hahahahaha.


ahaha i just saw your post in RIGS UNLIMITED PHILIPPINES haha... nice water blocks ,.. bawiii


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> ahaha i just saw your post in RIGS UNLIMITED PHILIPPINES haha... nice water blocks ,.. bawiii


hahahaha!! thanks.


----------



## Aurelian

So just an update on my build, funny thing, the koolance waterblocks for the r9-290s got here today BUT amazon still says that the r9-290s themselves wont get here for another week, weird cause i ordered both on the same day from different websites, but whatever it gave me some time to do some cable management and clean the fans, now this is question for you guys with an asus rampage iv extreme, did anyone change the heat transfer stuff between the south bridge and heatsink / fan and when i say heatstuff, when i took it apart there was thermal grease with a thin sheet of what seemed to be aluminum and more thermal grease underneath that, did anyone change that out for a thermal pad or atleast change the type of thermal grease?





Sorry for the cheapy cellphone quality pics but ill get some better ones when my gf comes over


----------



## spiderxjz82

Picking mine up soon. I've had a scour through and have come to the conclusion that a 240 in push/pull and a 360 with just push will fit in these provided they are 30mm rads?

Correct me if I'm wrong!

With the SP120 fans, is it more advisable getting the performance ones and running them at 7v or the quiet ones and run them at 12v?


----------



## Sevenarth

Hi guys, i'm a new user of this awesome case! I come from a crappy and cheap one, that i've had for about 2 years. I'm feeling great with the Air 540, but my only problem is that i think that's too noisy! I tried to downvoltage the fans by using motherboard and it worked, but now they almost move no air, and the cooling performance of my GPU are even worst than my older case. What can I do to let it stay quiet? I heard about replacing the fan screws with the antivibration ones, it's that worth?

I'm glad to get some advices


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevenarth*
> 
> Hi guys, i'm a new user of this awesome case! I come from a crappy and cheap one, that i've had for about 2 years. I'm feeling great with the Air 540, but my only problem is that i think that's too noisy! I tried to downvoltage the fans by using motherboard and it worked, but now they almost move no air, and the cooling performance of my GPU are even worst than my older case. What can I do to let it stay quiet? I heard about replacing the fan screws with the antivibration ones, it's that worth?
> 
> I'm glad to get some advices


The stock fans included are basically an AF140 which is a lower static pressure fan. With the restrictions on the front intake (the metal grill, fan filter, etc...) they have a difficult time moving more air. Some users are just replacing the front fans altogether. I've got 3x Corsair SP120 fans which seem to do the job well enough. Really, any good fan with high static pressure will be what you want.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> Picking mine up soon. I've had a scour through and have come to the conclusion that a 240 in push/pull and a 360 with just push will fit in these provided they are 30mm rads?
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong!
> 
> With the SP120 fans, is it more advisable getting the performance ones and running them at 7v or the quiet ones and run them at 12v?


I prefer the performance edition fans. You can always put them on a fan controller and slow them down if they make too much noise. Some users of these fans have complained about a noticeable whining noise from the bearings at certain voltages though. You could try using the step-down voltage adapters first, but if you notice the whining noise others have described then you might want to use a fan controller to provide better control of fan speed to find the right balance between noise and air flow that works for you.


----------



## Sevenarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisw19*
> 
> The stock fans included are basically an AF140 which is a lower static pressure fan. With the restrictions on the front intake (the metal grill, fan filter, etc...) they have a difficult time moving more air. Some users are just replacing the front fans altogether. I've got 3x Corsair SP120 fans which seem to do the job well enough. Really, any good fan with high static pressure will be what you want.


thank you very much for the answer! Then that's the reason why if I remove the front dust filter, the fan noise becomes higher.. So if i remove temporarily the dust filter, i could achieve better performance at lower noise?


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevenarth*
> 
> thank you very much for the answer! Then that's the reason why if I remove the front dust filter, the fan noise becomes higher.. So if i remove temporarily the dust filter, i could achieve better performance at lower noise?


The stock fans will move more air if you remove the dust filter, but it probably won't impact the noise factor much at all. If you are noticing a difference in noise with and without the filter, then its simply because the filter was muffling the noise of the fans a bit. I would look for a solution that works with the dust filter myself, but if you're willing to clean the dust and dirt out your case on a more regular basis then you can feel free to discard the dust filter if it helps you get the air flow-to-noise ratio that you want to achieve. I live in a dusty environment though, so the filters are very important to me if I want to avoid having to spend a significant amount of time cleaning my case out each week. For reference though, when I had a pc without dust filters, I was cleaning my case out at least once a week. After adding filters to that same case (it was a Corsair Graphite 600T at the time) I was only cleaning it out once a month, and I had much less dust and dirt after one month with filters, than I ever had after one week without filters. I don't even want to think about keeping a radiator for water-cooling clean in case that doesn't use dust filters.

If you changed the stock fans out for some fans that are optimized for static pressure, then you could continue using the dust filter without it compromising air flow as badly, but this may not help with the noise problem that brought you here in the first place. Ideally though, the best solution for air flow that will allow you to adjust for noise would be to replace the stock fans with 3x120mm static pressure fans and use a good fan controller to adjust their speed until you find the balance between air flow and noise that makes you happy.


----------



## Sevenarth

I removed the filter, and actually noise doesn't change at all (but fans are slowed down), and yeah.. i'm achieving a lot of degrees fewer than before with the filter!
During a Crysis 3 session all maxed out i got this temps:
http://piclair.com/data/xfdah.jpg
And i think they're great since my CPU is oc'd at 4.5GHz (vcore 1.272~1.306v) and the GPU at 1080MHz (vram at 1350MHz). CPU temps are a little higher 'cause the upper front fan is spinning very low instead of the lower one. In the overall the noise during the session was good enough, absolutely not noisy.


----------



## Assyle

Hi everyone








Let me join your club








I had so much pleasure to work woth this baby. I moved from my old bitfenix prodigy to 540 and dont regret at all







Im so happy with it








The only thing I dont like is an acrylic window... h8 acrylic windows.. It is the dust magnet and scratches so fast. Im planning to throw away this side panel and put there a full sized smoked glass since there is nothing to hide in 540. Had anyone did that allready? Idk what mounting mechanism to use in 540 for a full size glass... :/

also, Im think of covering case with black brushed aluminium vinyl wrap. Maybe this is a bad idea, but what if?







Did someone tried this? Or other vinyl wrap for exterior of the case?









Here is my 540












old case is now a magazine stand


----------



## yttocstfarc

Hey guys just got my NZXT hue in. How are you guys routing the led strip in your cases?


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assyle*
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Let me join your club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had so much pleasure to work woth this baby. I moved from my old bitfenix prodigy to 540 and dont regret at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im so happy with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I dont like is an acrylic window... h8 acrylic windows.. It is the dust magnet and scratches so fast. Im planning to throw away this side panel and put there a full sized smoked glass since there is nothing to hide in 540. Had anyone did that allready? Idk what mounting mechanism to use in 540 for a full size glass... :/
> 
> also,
> 
> 
> Im think of covering case with black brushed aluminium vinyl wrap. Maybe this is a bad idea, but what if?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did someone tried this? Or other vinyl wrap for exterior of the case?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my 540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old case is now a magazine stand


Nice build







Vinyl - I think this is a great idea







I'm doing the same (different color) as a part of my 540 refresh - I will wrap all panels, excluding front grills, which will remain black. Some of the elements will require good technique and a lot of patience, but I hope it is doable with good results. I'm just waiting for the vinyl to start (I hope the second shop will not tell me again they ran out of stock after confirming the order)


----------



## nyk20z3

Finally took some decent shots of the rig -

Didn't take any of the rear compartment since the cable management is not done yet.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Is there a rubber grommet that fits the opening below the motherboard tray? And does anyone sell replacements for the rubber grommets in colors other than black? I'd like to add a rubber grommet to the one opening that doesn't have one, and I was also thinking about replacing all the rubber grommets with some that match my color scheme. I don't think painting the grommets would work out too well though.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Is there a rubber grommet that fits the opening below the motherboard tray? And does anyone sell replacements for the rubber grommets in colors other than black? I'd like to add a rubber grommet to the one opening that doesn't have one, and I was also thinking about replacing all the rubber grommets with some that match my color scheme. I don't think painting the grommets would work out too well though.


No that is where the sata and power connectors for HDD/SSD are located. You can get some U channel for it but they are so small it would be pointless.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> No that is where the sata and power connectors for HDD/SSD are located. You can get some U channel for it but they are so small it would be pointless.


I hadn't considered the adapters for the hot-swap bays. Thanks for pointing that out. Guess I'll put my modding cap on and try some ideas.

I don't know why that opening bothers me so much, but I'm determined to find a way to cover it up. Maybe I'll try some kind of mod using one of those stringy brush-like door sweeps then.


----------



## Sevenarth

Guys, i saw some people putting casters instead of the feet. How did they do that? Are the feet removable in some way without modding the case?


----------



## Robilar

Can this case be set on it's side (with the window on top)? It would fit my desk space much better. What does the bottom look like and is there any issue with the side being downwards?


----------



## nyk20z3

Coldzero needs to make a shroud to cover the HDD brackets hmmmmmm


----------



## killacam7478

Hey guys, loving the case so far but really disappointed with my fan noise. I have switched over to SP120's. One on top, one in the back, two on the heatsink, then I have the three fans that came with the case (one on top, two in front). The issue isn't the fans, it's more of the vibration I'm getting from them on the case. Ive tried tightening and loosening them, but doesn't seem to help. I have all of the non-heatsink fans hooked up to an NZXT Sentry II fan controller. Whether I run at 40% or 90%, it always creates a lot of vibration noise. When I turn them all off, my heatsink fans sound like they are pulsating. Any other options? Someone mentioned regulating the voltage that goes to the fans, but not sure how to do that. Also,, there seems to be mixed reviews on the rubber grommets. Any other advice is appreciated!


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Coldzero needs to make a shroud to cover the HDD brackets hmmmmmm


I was thinking of putting a black sheet of acrylic across the whole base to cover it. Remove the feet and put new feet on the side (so that the airflow for power supply is enabled).

It would look much nicer with window up, like my HAF-XB only slicker.

Also the top dual fan mounts, is there clearance for a push pull 240 rad with fans internally? I'd like to save the front fan mounts for air circulation to the gpu's

It would look like this set up.


----------



## Sevenarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Can this case be set on it's side (with the window on top)? It would fit my desk space much better. What does the bottom look like and is there any issue with the side being downwards?


that's the way I set it, for your same reason, and actually he works very well, rather from benchmarks it works even better put on horizontal.. The only problem you can encounter with is the cooling of the power supply, if you put some kind of feet underneath that's ok, otherwise the psu will suffer a little, it all depends on the psu you have.

By the way for the club this is my rig














Nothing special, just a normal computer.


----------



## Robilar

I was planning to mount feet regardless as I would not want the case laying flush on my desk.

I have a height limit (which is why I need a flat, cube style case). The HAF-XB is ok but I would like the option to add another 240 rad at some point and the XB does not have allowances for that.

Just have to figure out something for the ugly base.

I was thinking maybe carbon fibre adhesive across the whole side as well (fill in the indentation where the exterior of the hard drive cages sit).

I wonder if there is a way to mount a 240 rad to the bottom in place of the hard drive racks. IT would cover a lot of ugliness.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/DSC01335_zps9d80eb6f.jpg.html


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Can this case be set on it's side (with the window on top)? It would fit my desk space much better. What does the bottom look like and is there any issue with the side being downwards?


The bottom is pretty bad looking in my opinion. Here's an image I pulled from the group gallery.



I would want something to cover the bottom myself.

There was a guy in this group a few months ago that did a mod involving covering the bottom panel and adding feet to the back panel to do exactly what you are wanting to accomplish. I wasn't able to find anything in my search thought that gave any indication of what he did to cover the bottom panel though. I did find this picture though.



Be sure to come back and let us know how it goes!


----------



## ervhamzz213

done with mine.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> 
> 
> done with mine.


No your not! You need to move those GPU wires they look horrible. Route them at the end of the card to the back.... Then your done and its sexy looking.


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> No your not! You need to move those GPU wires they look horrible. Route them at the end of the card to the back.... Then your done and its sexy looking.


err. i didn't get the instructions properly. can you please attach a photo of what you mean??


----------



## khemist

I think he means instead of having them hanging down like that, have them pulled back towards the psu and not under the tubing to make it look neater.


----------



## gardbrede

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> err. i didn't get the instructions properly. can you please attach a photo of what you mean??


----------



## greywarden

I think he means like I did mine... To the side, not the bottom


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> err. i didn't get the instructions properly. can you please attach a photo of what you mean??


I mean, I would put them to the side like others have mentioned.

But if you like it like that, then you own it and don't worry about it!


----------



## Alchemycarta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjyyyy*
> 
> I just found out about my dust issue, my case didn't come with a dust filter on the front panel, or am i meant to buy that from somewhere else? Tried sending a message to corsair support but there is no part number for it so i can't send a ticket =[ Not sure what to do.


A bit late of a reply, and I just accidentally found your post. But this may be handy for you and everyone else with dust issues.

http://filterforcomputer.com/opencart/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=461


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alchemycarta*
> 
> A bit late of a reply, and I just accidentally found your post. But this may be handy for you and everyone else with dust issues.
> 
> http://filterforcomputer.com/opencart/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=461


or better yet cut the filter from the front panel.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> I think he means like I did mine... To the side, not the bottom


Yup! Except put them through one hole higher, it'll look way better!


----------



## greywarden

I'll do that when I intall my (2) 250GB Evo's that just came in :3


----------



## ikjadoon

PCIe power cables are terribly positioned. They should be at the bottom of your GPU, not the top! Sure, it might obstruct a SATA port or two, but you have like 6 of those, anyways, right? And, just plug in the SATA cable first.


----------



## winniethepwn

Gonna be picking one of these up for a full water build. Love the look and layout, and it seems much more friendly to us non-modular PSU owners. Also fed up with the crap quality of my FD case.

Are there any differences between the original and the silver edition (besides color, of course)?

Also curious as to how dusty this thing gets. I have to clean my case out much too frequently, even with filters on everything.


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winniethepwn*
> 
> Gonna be picking one of these up for a full water build. Love the look and layout, and it seems much more friendly to us non-modular PSU owners. Also fed up with the crap quality of my FD case.
> 
> Are there any differences between the original and the silver edition (besides color, of course)?
> 
> Also curious as to how dusty this thing gets. I have to clean my case out much too frequently, even with filters on everything.


dust comes in under the case but it isn't a big deal. you can use compressed air to blow it off and it goes clean in no time.


----------



## spiderxjz82

Hi guys, just had my 540 arrive. It was a christmas gift from my other half, which she is refusing to surrender until the day itself! Doh!

Either way, thread up!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1448349/build-log-sandy-bridge-e-sli-titans-corsair-cube-540


----------



## leoxtxt

Do i need any specific set of screws/nuts to secure the EK D5 X-RES TOP 100 on the back of the Air 540 like it was done on this pic ?:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> I think he means like I did mine... To the side, not the bottom


Now, just put a grown up board in and it will look better


----------



## Jimhans1

I have my new 540, just waiting to get all the H2O gear together before the mods and build.

When I do, I will post a log of it, but there are 2 builds ahead of it in Caselabs cases. Priorities and all, lol.


----------



## ervhamzz213

rerouted the pci-e cables due to public demand.


----------



## maynard14

very nice sir if only i have the money to afford water blocks eheh


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> rerouted the pci-e cables due to public demand.


Geez that's nice. What cables are those?


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> very nice sir if only i have the money to afford water blocks eheh


maynard14, i bought the waterblocks piece by piece. i started gathering all of them last year.


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> i bought the waterblocks piece by piece. i started gathering all of them last year.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Geez that's nice. What cables are those?


those are corsair cables that came from the ax850 psu. i sleeved them with rothco paracords.







thanks btw.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rerouted the pci-e cables due to public demand.


Now were talking dude!


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Now were talking dude!


thanks dude!! now i need to cut the front filter and mount them under the case.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> thanks dude!! now i need to cut the front filter and mount them under the case.


You can also buy a filter that fits that area too. Either PerformancePCs or FrozenCPU has an aftermarket filter kit for sale for the A540.


----------



## ervhamzz213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> You can also buy a filter that fits that area too. Either PerformancePCs or FrozenCPU has an aftermarket filter kit for sale for the A540.


the shipping itself would cost more than the actual product i guess. XD


----------



## riley989

Hey guys, bought one of these cases yesterday and it's on the way, been thinking about what I'm going to do with. Been thinking of a copper theme, Alphacool 280mm rads with Alphacool shiny copper fittings.

Been thinking of getting some parts of teh case powerdcoated in a copper colour, what do you guys think (sorry about my bad photoshopping):







Also has anyone seen any copper colour liquid coolant?


----------



## winniethepwn

^It would look like thai iced tea.









First pic, but make the black parts paint matched to the oem silver would be cool.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riley989*
> 
> Hey guys, bought one of these cases yesterday and it's on the way, been thinking about what I'm going to do with. Been thinking of a copper theme, Alphacool 280mm rads with Alphacool shiny copper fittings.
> 
> Been thinking of getting some parts of teh case powerdcoated in a copper colour, what do you guys think (sorry about my bad photoshopping):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also has anyone seen any copper colour liquid coolant?


Good job with color testing







Could you please do the same as the last one, but all in 'copper', except the black grill?
This is what I'm going to do, but different color


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> I'll do that when I intall my (2) 250GB Evo's that just came in :3


I hope you are not planning to RAID those EVO's, they don't do well in RAID, that's the only downside to them versus the 840Pro's.


----------



## riley989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> Good job with color testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please do the same as the last one, but all in 'copper', except the black grill?
> This is what I'm going to do, but different color


The plastic part of the grill or the metal honeycomb bit in copper?


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riley989*
> 
> The plastic part of the grill or the metal honeycomb bit in copper?


The plastic in copper, heneycomb in black


----------



## bronzodiriace

Do you have some tip or advice about cleaning the plexygass without scratching it?


----------



## Feudji

Hi i'm french and i found this : Corsair carbide air 540 white



The next one purchase when he will be in stock


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ervhamzz213*
> 
> the shipping itself would cost more than the actual product i guess. XD


Silverstone makes a 140mm magnetic dust filter that can fit well on the bottom of the case with a minor mod.

There are some metal tabs that protrude outward from the openings below the hdd trays. You will need to bend these tabs a bit to make enough clearance for the filters, but once you have done this you can attach two of the filters to the bottom of the case rather easily.

It's a rather popular dust filter, so you should be able to find them at a local retailer without too much trouble.

Here's a link to one on Newegg so you can at least get a part number to look for in local stores.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999226

There is also another filter that is identical, but has a less obstructive plastic frame for the filter.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I hope you are not planning to RAID those EVO's, they don't do well in RAID, that's the only downside to them versus the 840Pro's.


Doesn't look like it to me...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1428144/samsung-evo-840-250-gb-x2-in-raid-0-vs-samsung-evo-500-gb-on-asus-p8p67-pro#post_20858660


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Doesn't look like it to me...
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1428144/samsung-evo-840-250-gb-x2-in-raid-0-vs-samsung-evo-500-gb-on-asus-p8p67-pro#post_20858660


Try looking other places also sir, even Samsung has shown issues with trim/garbage collection over time on the EVO's in raid. It's a great drive, I have several of them. But with the software they include to engage rapid/turbo, you get almost raid speed in a single drive. Personally, I would use a drive optimized for raid. Just my .02


----------



## nyk20z3

Just found out there is a guy who does Air Brushing on post.

I have no experience with air brushing but I am assuming the rear side panel would take well to air brushing ?

No plans to air brush any plastic yet which might prove to be more difficult with the case design anyway!


----------



## motokill36

Nice in White


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Try looking other places also sir, even Samsung has shown issues with trim/garbage collection over time on the EVO's in raid. It's a great drive, I have several of them. But with the software they include to engage rapid/turbo, you get almost raid speed in a single drive. Personally, I would use a drive optimized for raid. Just my .02


Oh well *shrug* got 'em for $150 each on black Friday from amazon, can't possibly be any worse than my current 120GB SSD that was $80 on sale a couple years ago, haha.


----------



## nyk20z3

Going to have this image Air Brushed on to the side of the 540 -


----------



## DocHP

My insides of the 540 workstation, work in progress








Must try cable sewing to get the cables into bundles, looks nicer.
Its really dusty on the insides, i´ll fix it before the completion.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocHP*
> 
> My insides of the 540 workstation, work in progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must try cable sewing to get the cables into bundles, looks nicer.
> Its really dusty on the insides, i´ll fix it before the completion.


Who built that Shroud for you covering the HDD's ?


----------



## DocHP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Who built that Shroud for you covering the HDD's ?


Who? i made it myself









Build log -> http://www.overclock.net/t/1437053/project-myria-the-workstation-corsair-carbide-air-540/0_100


----------



## nyk20z3

Cable management is coming along,will finish up this weekend once i get more zip ties -


----------



## leoxtxt

Is it possible to mount on the top an Alphacool UT60 (or a Phobya G-Changer V2) in a push configuration ?, according to this picture it'll be a tight fit with the fans installed, i'm afraid it'll collide with the VRM heatsinks of my Rampage IV GENE.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leoxtxt*
> 
> Is it possible to mount on the top an Alphacool UT60 (or a Phobya G-Changer V2) in a push configuration ?, according to this picture it'll be a tight fit with the fans installed, i'm afraid it'll collide with the VRM heatsinks of my Rampage IV GENE.


Going to be very tight and no worth the hassle IMO.


----------



## wthenshaw

Okay guys, thinking of switching g to this case from my Cooler Master HAF XB after Christmas, what can this case offer me over what my current case can now?

System specs are:
AMD Phenom II X4 965
ASUS M5A97
Gigabyte Radeon HD7950
Corsair H100
Corsair Vengeance 8GB
Seasonic M12II 520 Watts
2x 3.5 HDD
1x 2.5 HDD


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Okay guys, thinking of switching g to this case from my Cooler Master HAF XB after Christmas, what can this case offer me over what my current case can now?
> 
> System specs are:
> AMD Phenom II X4 965
> ASUS M5A97
> Gigabyte Radeon HD7950
> Corsair H100
> Corsair Vengeance 8GB
> Seasonic M12II 520 Watts
> 2x 3.5 HDD
> 1x 2.5 HDD


When I was thinking about upgrading my last case, it came down to the HAF XB and the Corsair Air 540 for me. I was quite interested in a cube design, but the Corsair came out on top for a few reasons:

- Better compatibility for water cooling (should I expand beyond my H220)
- A 240mm radiator can be installed as exhaust while keeping positive air pressure in the case
- Seemed to be easier to fit push/pull 240 radiator
- More cooling options
- More room for E-ATX motherboards
- More room for extra long GPUs (this could be an issue with 240 radiators installed up front on the HAF XB)
- 1 extra PCI slot
- Just general aesthetics (granted this is purely subjective).

One thing I will mention is I much prefer the 3.5 HDD hot-swap bays on the HAF XB. The Corsair HDD mount design works OK, but it leaves some pretty big openings on the bottom of the case that are unattractive if you don't have a HDD to install in the slot.

Anyway that said, if you already have the HAF XB, I'd have a hard time justifying the upgrade unless you were able to get most of your cash back selling the HAF XB. They're actually very similar cases (just one of them is turned sideways







)...the key difference IMO comes down to cooling options and if you want to have more flexibility for water cooling parts. This doesn't appear to be an issue for your though since everything seems to fit OK.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisw19*
> 
> When I was thinking about upgrading my last case, it came down to the HAF XB and the Corsair Air 540 for me. I was quite interested in a cube design, but the Corsair came out on top for a few reasons:
> 
> - Better compatibility for water cooling (should I expand beyond my H220)
> - A 240mm radiator can be installed as exhaust while keeping positive air pressure in the case
> - Seemed to be easier to fit push/pull 240 radiator
> - More cooling options
> - More room for E-ATX motherboards
> - More room for extra long GPUs (this could be an issue with 240 radiators installed up front on the HAF XB)
> - 1 extra PCI slot
> - Just general aesthetics (granted this is purely subjective).
> 
> One thing I will mention is I much prefer the 3.5 HDD hot-swap bays on the HAF XB. The Corsair HDD mount design works OK, but it leaves some pretty big openings on the bottom of the case that are unattractive if you don't have a HDD to install in the slot.
> 
> Anyway that said, if you already have the HAF XB, I'd have a hard time justifying the upgrade unless you were able to get most of your cash back selling the HAF XB. They're actually very similar cases (just one of them is turned sideways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )...the key difference IMO comes down to cooling options and if you want to have more flexibility for water cooling parts. This doesn't appear to be an issue for your though since everything seems to fit OK.


My friend said he would buy my XB off me if I get a new case for £65, I paid £85 for this new so that kind of takes the edge off the higher pricing of the 540. Really like the aesthetics of the 540 and the the extra 120's up front.

I'll see what deal I may find after Christmas when my bank balance is a bit more substantial.


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> My friend said he would buy my XB off me if I get a new case for £65, I paid £85 for this new so that kind of takes the edge off the higher pricing of the 540. Really like the aesthetics of the 540 and the the extra 120's up front.
> 
> I'll see what deal I may find after Christmas when my bank balance is a bit more substantial.










That's not too bad, really, if you're just out £20.


----------



## ArgunE

my R2D2 cube,


----------



## killacam7478

Hey Guys,

I was going for a blue theme in my build, but unfortunately I have 4 RAM sticks that all have red heatspreaders (Kingston HyperX Blu (Red) and G Skill Ripjaws). I've been reading how to remove those heat spreaders, but my fear of damaging them, along with the high price of RAM rightnow, makes me want to explore other options.

I saw this RAM fan, and just wondering if anyone has this. I wonder if it will block some of the air from the front fans of the case, which will somewhat reduce the benefit of having such an open air environment, which is the big benefit of this case. I could just change my cold cathodes from white to blue, but I kinda liked the clean look of the white lights.

http://www.amazon.com/Kingston-Cooling-HyperX-Memory-KHX-FAN/dp/B002DUKPN2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1386353601&sr=8-1&keywords=kingston+hyperx+fan


I also don't know how well this will fit considering my Hyper 212+ fan is slightly touching my RAM.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I was going for a blue theme in my build, but unfortunately I have 4 RAM sticks that all have red heatspreaders (Kingston HyperX Blu (Red) and G Skill Ripjaws). I've been reading how to remove those heat spreaders, but my fear of damaging them, along with the high price of RAM rightnow, makes me want to explore other options.
> 
> I saw this RAM fan, and just wondering if anyone has this. I wonder if it will block some of the air from the front fans of the case, which will somewhat reduce the benefit of having such an open air environment, which is the big benefit of this case. I could just change my cold cathodes from white to blue, but I kinda liked the clean look of the white lights.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Kingston-Cooling-HyperX-Memory-KHX-FAN/dp/B002DUKPN2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1386353601&sr=8-1&keywords=kingston+hyperx+fan
> 
> 
> I also don't know how well this will fit considering my Hyper 212+ fan is slightly touching my RAM.


Those fans are worthless and flimsy at best save the money and put it towards something else that helps your pc.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Those fans are worthless and flimsy at best save the money and put it towards something else that helps your pc.


Not to mention that adequate case cooling will easily cool ram.


----------



## winniethepwn

He doesn't want it to cool, he wants it to hide the red on his memory.

Might as well cover it with a piece of acrylic or something.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winniethepwn*
> 
> He doesn't want it to cool, he wants it to hide the red on his memory.
> 
> Might as well cover it with a piece of acrylic or something.


You'll still see the red though the fans and the sides. Might as well just buy ram that fits the color scheme better.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feudji*
> 
> Hi i'm french and i found this : Corsair carbide air 540 white
> 
> 
> 
> The next one purchase when he will be in stock


Found my next case.


----------



## Apocalypsing

Hey guys, I have a question. I'm planning on buying this case for Christmas, but I'm unsure about one thing. Do the stock fans in the 540 come with 4-pin connectors? I'm asking this because my motherboard (Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H) only has 4-pin fan headers. I know a 3-pin fan can run off a 4-pin header (which is what I am doing right now), although the noise and lack of speed control is unpleasant.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apocalypsing*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a question. I'm planning on buying this case for Christmas, but I'm unsure about one thing. Do the stock fans in the 540 come with 4-pin connectors? I'm asking this because my motherboard (Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H) only has 4-pin fan headers. I know a 3-pin fan can run off a 4-pin header (which is what I am doing right now), although the noise and lack of speed control is unpleasant.


They are 3-pin.


----------



## ZaknafeinGR

Yeah and a little noisy, though not terribly so.


----------



## Smithy92

Wow it's been ages and ages since I've been overclock.net. Anyhow thinking off getting the silver edition of the case when it comes out on the 9th on amazon (http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00F3ZN55E/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE). This question has probably already been answered on this forum but does someone here by any chance know how this case compares to the CM HAF 932.

All replies much appreciated,
Cheers


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smithy92*
> 
> Wow it's been ages and ages since I've been overclock.net. Anyhow thinking off getting the silver edition of the case when it comes out on the 9th on amazon (http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00F3ZN55E/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE). This question has probably already been answered on this forum but does someone here by any chance know how this case compares to the CM HAF 932.
> 
> All replies much appreciated,
> Cheers


Lol read through the thread, people already have them and they look sexy. But that white version looks pretty damn hot too!


----------



## Redvineal

Hey everyone. A few questions here that I didn't see explicitly addressed after exhaustive searching in this thread.

First, I'm a bit curious about the front intake materials as they pertains to Corsair fans. From what I gather, if the dust filter is in use, SP120 is the way to go. Makes total sense, but what if the dust filter is removed and the grill is the only thing restricting air flow? Does that grill alone cause enough restriction to still warrant the SP120's over the AF120's? The same can apply to the top (AF140 or SP120) since only the grill exists there.

Now, on to the top. If I orient both top fans as exhaust, the top back fan pushes warm air, but the top front fan exhausts cool air. Presumably the top front fan is dumping the cool air the highest case front intake fan is taking in. Kind of seems pointless to have 1 fan get rid of the cool air another just brought in. My question is should the top back fan be an exhaust, and the top front fan be an intake? Part of me thinks the top front will recirculate warm air the top back exhausts in that scenario, but it seems like the top back fan is doing well as an exhaust because it's dumping a lot of warm air.

And lastly, I'm wondering about options for fans at the bottom. I think I found a decent way to mount fans on top of the HDD bracket rails, leaving a little over an inch clearance between the case bottom and the fan. Since there is some amount of clearance, do the AF120's make sense there? Corsair's spec says it needs 1.2" of clearance to be effective, but who knows how accurate that is...

Many pre-thanks to those that, at least, made it this far! And many apologies if these specific questions have been answered before, and I just missed it.

Hopefully the great minds around here can provide some useful feedback!


----------



## ZaknafeinGR

Well, I'd say you want to keep the dust filter at the front, it keeps a lot of dust from entering inside the case. For airflow, most see an improvement replacing the front two AF140s with various 3x 120mm fans.

Now, for the top, I've left the top front empty, as I don't see the point of having a fan there (if it's exhaust it'd be pointless, if it's intake then it'd just mess up the airflow).

I'm not sure on your last point, why do you want fans at the bottom? Even with the CPU cooler in a vertical orientation, there's still plenty of airflow from the front fans for the cpu fan to suck cold air in.


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaknafeinGR*
> 
> Well, I'd say you want to keep the dust filter at the front, it keeps a lot of dust from entering inside the case. For airflow, most see an improvement replacing the front two AF140s with various 3x 120mm fans.
> 
> Now, for the top, I've left the top front empty, as I don't see the point of having a fan there (if it's exhaust it'd be pointless, if it's intake then it'd just mess up the airflow).
> 
> I'm not sure on your last point, why do you want fans at the bottom? Even with the CPU cooler in a vertical orientation, there's still plenty of airflow from the front fans for the cpu fan to suck cold air in.


Thanks for the feedback.









The first question was more of a theoretical one. I'm going to leave the dust filter in place up front, but I was more curious about the restrictive qualities of the grill. I guess another way to ask the same thing is if SP120's would still be better than AF140's up top, with only a grill and no dust filter restricting air flow. In short, is the grill restrictive enough that an SP120 would still be ideal?

For the top, that's an idea I hadn't considered due to the tunnel vision I had trying to get something to work. If top front doesn't work well in either configuration, might as well leave it out! I plan to keep the top back fan, though, since it's been doing a great job at exhausting warm air.

The third point relates to my graphics card cooling. I have a heavily modified R9 290 with 2 SP120's strapped to an aftermarket heatsink. I'd like to see if adding fans at the bottom of the case would help deliver more cool air to the SP120's on the graphics card. Again, it's more of a theoretical question born from curiosity. Ignoring the purpose or reason, would you say AF120's are better than SP120's in that scenario, knowing there's about 1-1.5 inches of clearance?


----------



## winniethepwn

Darn, I was bidding on one on ebay and it ended up going over the amazon price (are these people dumb/crazy?!).

Hopefully these things drop under 100 soon.

I don't know why more companies aren't trying out this layout/shape. It's perfect in nearly every way.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winniethepwn*
> 
> Darn, I was bidding on one on ebay and it ended up going over the amazon price (are these people dumb/crazy?!).
> 
> Hopefully these things drop under 100 soon.
> 
> I don't know why more companies aren't trying out this layout/shape. It's perfect in nearly every way.


People on eBay are idiots! I can't wait until I get an account with lower fee's. The 13% hit really sucks.


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> People on eBay are idiots! I can't wait until I get an account with lower fee's. The 13% hit really sucks.


you hurt my feelings......i use ebay.....


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> you hurt my feelings......i use ebay.....


I wasn't knocking people for using eBay at all. I use eBay every day at work as I run a eBay store for my company as well as personal use. I was just referring to the people who over bid on items as idiots. But with that being said I sure do love when they over bid!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> I wasn't knocking people for using eBay at all. I use eBay every day at work as I run a eBay store for my company as well as personal use. I was just referring to the people who over bid on items as idiots. But with that being said I sure do love when they over bid!


I've lost a lot of great deals because of stupid people. Thankfully, when it comes to niche stuff, there seem to be less idiots. I was able to pick up two ergorest's for 56 bucks shipped versus 100 each.


----------



## M.Marcelo

Hello guys, I got my Air 540 and my new sig rig is complete now. I just wonder if the 2 hot swap bays are sata 6bg/s ones or the older ones because I'd like to put my ssd's in both of them and stick my hdd to the 5.25" bays with a converter. Waiting for a reply from you guys.


----------



## leoxtxt

Is is possible to install an AX120 on the rear together with an AX240 on the top ?, both are 40mm slim radiators.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M.Marcelo*
> 
> Hello guys, I got my Air 540 and my new sig rig is complete now. I just wonder if the 2 hot swap bays are sata 6bg/s ones or the older ones because I'd like to put my ssd's in both of them and stick my hdd to the 5.25" bays with a converter. Waiting for a reply from you guys.


I believe in the owners manual it says the speed of the hot swap bays. I would check my manual but its all packed away in the box.


----------



## Goof

Looking to do a push 360 in the front and push/pull 280 or 240 in the top, and possibly the same on the bottom. Is anyone familiar with the maximum rad thickness for such an application? Can I go with monstas? I don't have the case yet, so I can't measure myself. Thanks!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goof*
> 
> Looking to do a push 360 in the front and push/pull 280 or 240 in the top, and possibly the same on the bottom. Is anyone familiar with the maximum rad thickness for such an application? Can I go with monstas? I don't have the case yet, so I can't measure myself. Thanks!


Depends on the length of your cards and your VRM/RAM height. Most cards, with the exception of the 780 Lightning, you will be able to fit a UT60 240 and 360 in.


----------



## Goof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Depends on the length of your cards and your VRM/RAM height. Most cards, with the exception of the 780 Lightning, you will be able to fit a UT60 240 and 360 in.


2x 7950s and low profile samsung ram.

I guess that works! Cheers


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M.Marcelo*
> 
> Hello guys, I got my Air 540 and my new sig rig is complete now. I just wonder if the 2 hot swap bays are sata 6bg/s ones or the older ones because I'd like to put my ssd's in both of them and stick my hdd to the 5.25" bays with a converter. Waiting for a reply from you guys.


What do you mean, "sata 6bg/s ones"? Basically all SATA cables equally well on SATA II and SATA III (3 and 6Gbps).


----------



## M.Marcelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> What do you mean, "sata 6bg/s ones"? Basically all SATA cables equally well on SATA II and SATA III (3 and 6Gbps).


I meant that if the cables on the hot swap bays are sata 3 (6gb/s) or sata 2 (3gb/s). But in the article you linked it says that there is virtually no difference. So I'll be mounting my ssd's in the bays, thanks!


----------



## killacam7478

Thanks for the input on the RAM fan. As someone had mentioned, I wasn't really buying it to cool my RAM, but rather to cover up my RAM because the color clashes (I understand this is a very silly reason for this).

It was only $22, so I went ahead and bought one. I'll try putting it on tonight and see if it looks any better. Seems easier than trying to trade RAM with someone or trying to change the color of the heatspreaders. Thanks!


----------



## theilya

has anyone covered their HDD in carbon fiber tape?

I wonder what it would look like


----------



## Clockster

So finally rebuilt my machine.

I7 4770K (Delid)
MSI M Power Max
G.Skill Sniper DDRIII 2400 16GB
Gigabyte R9 290X
2x Samsung 830 256GB SSD
2x Seagate Barracuda 500GB Sata 6G
Thermaltake water 3.0 Extreme
Seasonic X660 Gold
Corsair 540 Air

Ordered some black and yellow sleeved cables from ppcs.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=34_804_1031&products_id=33414

Gonna be doing a black and yellow themed build









This case is utterly brilliant and I am so stoked to get the rest of my parts


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leoxtxt*
> 
> Is it possible to mount on the top an Alphacool UT60 (or a Phobya G-Changer V2) in a push configuration ?, according to this picture it'll be a tight fit with the fans installed, i'm afraid it'll collide with the VRM heatsinks of my Rampage IV GENE.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yes it is possible









I had it in there with a Sabertooth and 360 in the front


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Yes it is possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had it in there with a Sabertooth and 360 in the front


Great looking build!


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Yes it is possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had it in there with a Sabertooth and 360 in the front


Wow that is nice!


----------



## Nayr87

Small update. EVGA Pro SLI bridge and 780 ti back plates for bling bling.


----------



## Spewayaese

I would like to remove the feet on my 540 because I would like to put it on wheels.
The problem is that right now I don´t have anything over my desk, but I would like to fit it under a bridge conecting two closets.
I know desk+540 fits under the bridge but I can´t take good measurements now to now how much rooms is left.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nayr87*
> 
> Small update. EVGA Pro SLI bridge and 780 ti back plates for bling bling.


I'd like to see some benchmarks on that beast.


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> Great looking build!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Wow that is nice!


Thanks guys!
I recently parted with the case though, it made way for a Caselabs M8


----------



## riley989

Got mine yesterday:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rileybaker/11280524194/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rileybaker/11280492856/

Grabbed a stock intel cooler while I get my water cooling parts. Having to buy my fittings from three differnet store as no one seems to stock more then 1-2 of each fitting....going to cost me a fortune in shipping. Going to grab a 100mm tube for my EK Res as I don't think the 400mm one I have is going to fit









Did anyone else have any trouble removing the SSD cage, I ended up breaking mine getting it out (not planning on useing it)


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riley989*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Pictures and Schtuff
> 
> 
> 
> Got mine yesterday:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/rileybaker/11280524194/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/rileybaker/11280492856/
> 
> Grabbed a stock intel cooler while I get my water cooling parts. Having to buy my fittings from three differnet store as no one seems to stock more then 1-2 of each fitting....going to cost me a fortune in shipping. Going to grab a 100mm tube for my EK Res as I don't think the 400mm one I have is going to fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone else have any trouble removing the SSD cage, I ended up breaking mine getting it out (not planning on useing it)


I didn't have any trouble with it. Oh, and the 100mm res is a good choice.


----------



## Redvineal

Hey all. Anyone have a Prolimatech MK-26 mounted to a GPU in the Air 540? I'm wondering if it will fit, and with how much clearance.

Thanks.


----------



## spiderxjz82

http://www.overclock.net/t/1448349/build-log-sandy-bridge-e-sli-titans-corsair-cube-540

Build log in progress, do I get to join the club even though mine is still sat in its box:


----------



## bronzodiriace

I would like to replace the two 140mm front fan with three Silverstone 120mm Fan AP122 Air Penetrator.

what do you think about this Silverstrone?

http://www.drako.it/drako_catalog/product_info.php?products_id=10850#.UqcV6_TuIYE


----------



## killacam7478

Wanted to add some better pictures than then ones I had before from my phone. They are all dark and color temperatures adjusted (my cathodes are white, but I made them more blue in these).


----------



## leoxtxt

Sorry for asking the same question again, is it possible to install a single AX120 (40mm thick) radiator on the rear together with an AX240 on the top ? (push).


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> Wanted to add some better pictures than then ones I had before from my phone. They are all dark and color temperatures adjusted (my cathodes are white, but I made them more blue in these).


Those are some nice pics. Well done


----------



## Feudji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> Wanted to add some better pictures than then ones I had before from my phone. They are all dark and color temperatures adjusted (my cathodes are white, but I made them more blue in these).


It's clean and beautifull but red ram waste everything


----------



## killacam7478

Thanks Trama!

Feudi - Completely agree. Been thinking of solutions and just got a RAM fan / cooler in blue to cover them up. Not sure how it will look in my rig but hopefully will block out the red heatspreaders and look better than it currently does!


----------



## macro6

Just upgraded to Air 540 and just wanted to say that the AF140L stock fans are really really loud ie. tons of motor noise. Is this normal?


----------



## d3vour3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macro6*
> 
> Just upgraded to Air 540 and just wanted to say that the AF140L stock fans are really really loud ie. tons of motor noise. Is this normal?


mine seem pretty quiet ay.


----------



## Cocosalsa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leoxtxt*
> 
> Sorry for asking the same question again, is it possible to install a single AX120 (40mm thick) radiator on the rear together with an AX240 on the top ? (push).


Im going to assume since the AX240 is about 20mm slimmer than the RX240, an AX120 SHOULD fit. Took a picture and the rear fan is a 140 so it would be smaller than the fan meanimeaningmg youd fit it inwin with just enough room. Id wait for someome elses answer though. Im new at wcand stuff still. Sorry for iffy photo. Took with my tablet. Hope it helps


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leoxtxt*
> 
> Sorry for asking the same question again, is it possible to install a single AX120 (40mm thick) radiator on the rear together with an AX240 on the top ? (push).


FWIW, I measured 52mm from the back face of the case to the edge of a 120mm fan. You'll have to consider the dimensions of the radiator to see how tight it's going to be. Anyway, I'm not sure if this helps you or not, but I figured I'd post it anyway.


----------



## Scalise

Hey guys, just finished my build. I'll upload the full pics in a bit.

Question for ya'll, though. I'm not really happy with the stock case fans, and was looking to replace them with something quieter/no LEDs. I know a lot of you have switched them out, so I figured I'd ask for suggestions. I'd gladly go with the Noctua F12s but they're too damn ugly. I really want some good airflow through this thing, but I simply can't deal with the noise.

Also, anybody have experience wiring switches to control fan LEDs?


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scalise*
> 
> Hey guys, just finished my build. I'll upload the full pics in a bit.
> 
> Question for ya'll, though. I'm not really happy with the stock case fans, and was looking to replace them with something quieter/no LEDs. I know a lot of you have switched them out, so I figured I'd ask for suggestions. I'd gladly go with the Noctua F12s but they're too damn ugly. I really want some good airflow through this thing, but I simply can't deal with the noise.
> 
> Also, anybody have experience wiring switches to control fan LEDs?


The Corsair SP120 Performance edition is always a popular choice. Gentle Typhoons AP-15s are another very good option that many here have opted to use.

I usually remove the LEDs from fans because I don't care for the "spotlight" effects they create on the fan blades. I want a more balanced glow effect behind the fan and throughout the case, so I use LED strips like the NZXT Hue or a simple CCFL kit in a pinch.

If you want to wire switches to LEDs, I'm sure you could do it with a little custom work. The LEDs should have a positive and negative lead wire. You just splice the switch into the positive lead wire. Just be certain you have the positive lead though, because the negative lead also functions as a ground wire, and splicing the switch into negative lead will also interrupt your ground wire connection. If you can't tell which is the positive lead, you should be able to figure it out with a Multimeter.

You might want to double check this with someone who is more knowledgeable about electricity and circuits though. I know enough to get by, but the above statements about using the positive lead for the switch are really only true when the circuit is a DC circuit. For an AC circuit, you would wire the switch into the negative lead. Where my knowledge falls short here, is whether or not the fans are a DC circuit running off the transformer in the PSU, or if it's an AC circuit. The PSU itself is definitely an AC circuit, but I'm not sure if that is still true for the devices powered by the PSU.


----------



## bronzodiriace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bronzodiriace*
> 
> I would like to replace the two 140mm front fan with three Silverstone 120mm Fan AP122 Air Penetrator.
> 
> what do you think about this Silverstrone?
> 
> http://www.drako.it/drako_catalog/product_info.php?products_id=10850#.UqcV6_TuIYE


Any feedback about this fan?


----------



## leoxtxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisw19*
> 
> FWIW, I measured 52mm from the back face of the case to the edge of a 120mm fan. You'll have to consider the dimensions of the radiator to see how tight it's going to be. Anyway, I'm not sure if this helps you or not, but I figured I'd post it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thank you very much, thats what i needed, probably it won't fit unless i put the 120mm fan outside which is not a terrible idea







...


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leoxtxt*
> 
> Thank you very much, thats what i needed, probably it won't fit unless i put the 120mm fan outside which is not a terrible idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem! I do agree with you, though. That's gonna be a tight fit with a 40mm thick radiator. Good luck with your build!


----------



## Kurio

Gettin my nr2 Classy 780 today, will upload.







4930K @ 5000MHz hopefully!


----------



## ryusho

Hi guys, I'm new here!

Just bought most of my parts for a new PC build. Had a little experience in tweaking already made systems, but it's my first time building one from scratch.

This is what I have thus far: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2diLO

I'm looking to see how I should be placing the cooling (Corsair H90) and whether I should be buying additional fans to ensure a optimal temperature and optimal push-pull (not sure if I'm using the term right) (money no object, but I would prefer to use what I have instead of replacing the equipment I just bought!)

I've seen advice on placing the H90 radiator at the back and replacing the exhaust fan for some cases, while others recommend placing it at the top of the case. Also have read on advice to switch the 2 stock 140mm fans 3 120mm fans instead (Is there a way to still make use of the 2 140mm stock fans?)

Thanks in advance for your kind advice!


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryusho*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm new here!
> 
> Just bought most of my parts for a new PC build. Had a little experience in tweaking already made systems, but it's my first time building one from scratch.
> 
> This is what I have thus far: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/2diLO
> 
> I'm looking to see how I should be placing the cooling (Corsair H90) and whether I should be buying additional fans to ensure a optimal temperature and optimal push-pull (not sure if I'm using the term right) (money no object, but I would prefer to use what I have instead of replacing the equipment I just bought!)
> 
> I've seen advice on placing the H90 radiator at the back and replacing the exhaust fan for some cases, while others recommend placing it at the top of the case. Also have read on advice to switch the 2 stock 140mm fans 3 120mm fans instead (Is there a way to still make use of the 2 140mm stock fans?)
> 
> Thanks in advance for your kind advice!


If you put 3x120mm fans in the front panel, then mount your H90 as a rear exhaust, then you could use two of the stock 140mm fans in the top panel of the case as exhaust.

This would give you three 120mm intakes on the front, two 140mm exhaust fans in the top, and then you will have the H90 exhaust in the rear of the case.

If you want to achieve positive air pressure in the case you will probably want to use some voltage step-down adapters or a fan controller to limit the speed of the two stock 140mm exhaust fans though.

If you think the H90 will do better in the top of the case you can use it and one 140mm exhaust in the top and another 140mm exhaust in the rear. I really don't think you will notice much of a difference either way though. The bigger difference would probably be whether it's used as an intake or an exhaust.


----------



## WaXmAn

Just finished my watercooling setup, this case is Awesome!!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Just finished my watercooling setup, this case is Awesome!!


Looks nice, good job.


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Just finished my watercooling setup, this case is Awesome!!


Awesome! Which rad is that in the front? Trying to decide what rad I want to put up front, but I'm worried a 45mm won't fit up front with my 240 up top (have a 290 as my GPU)


----------



## WaXmAn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Awesome! Which rad is that in the front? Trying to decide what rad I want to put up front, but I'm worried a 45mm won't fit up front with my 240 up top (have a 290 as my GPU)


Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 360mm, fits great with my (3) Titans in Tri-Sli!!


----------



## jassilamba

Looks really good mate.

Came out nice.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Just finished my watercooling setup, this case is Awesome!!


What kind of temps are you getting?


----------



## WaXmAn

Temp are very good, just installed Corsair SP120's fans all around. @ idle I am getting 28C on my 3930k and 21C on all (3) Titans. Under load (2+hrs) BF4, cpu is at 43C and Titans are at 48C.


----------



## jameyscott

What voltages are you using?


----------



## princev1r

Hello all 540 owners, I'm adding myself to the ranks soon. I just received my cube via fed-ex an hour ago. Took a nice look in n out. I have a meticulous question if anyone can answer it. I'm preparing to move my system into the cube.. Its an Asus z77 rampage e-atx liquid cooled mobo...E-ATX... Now I have a 360rad.. Will it fit with the gromets there if I have the rad in the front??? I'm using a push pull config currently,however I have new tubing and compression fittings already. My Asus mobo for the 3770k is quite large lol. Any critique and opinion would be appreciated, thus prevention of destroying the cube or non-capable attempts with my 360mm rad. Thank you!


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXmAn*
> 
> Temp are very good, just installed Corsair SP120's fans all around. @ idle I am getting 28C on my 3930k and 21C on all (3) Titans. Under load (2+hrs) BF4, cpu is at 43C and Titans are at 48C.


Nice idle temps for a triple SLI. The room you sit in must be pretty chilly! I'd have to wear my coat! lol


----------



## Phazeshifta

Corsair Case Now in White! Press Release From Today!

Debating between this and a Caselabs Case

And now available on the Corsair website for $149.99


----------



## Phazeshifta

And available on the Corsair website!

White Carbide 540 air!


----------



## ryusho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> If you put 3x120mm fans in the front panel, then mount your H90 as a rear exhaust, then you could use two of the stock 140mm fans in the top panel of the case as exhaust.
> 
> This would give you three 120mm intakes on the front, two 140mm exhaust fans in the top, and then you will have the H90 exhaust in the rear of the case.
> 
> If you want to achieve positive air pressure in the case you will probably want to use some voltage step-down adapters or a fan controller to limit the speed of the two stock 140mm exhaust fans though.
> 
> If you think the H90 will do better in the top of the case you can use it and one 140mm exhaust in the top and another 140mm exhaust in the rear. I really don't think you will notice much of a difference either way though. The bigger difference would probably be whether it's used as an intake or an exhaust.


Thanks NaciremaDiputs for the advice!

For the bigger difference, by "it" does it refer to one of the 140mm fans to be used?

If I were to use one of them as an intake fan, will it be better than using a fan controller to achieve positive air pressure?

I've also seen some recommendations for Corsair's 120mm fans. Are there any other recommendations or is this one of the best choices?

Thanks!


----------



## sipchen

Has anyone tried the Feser TFC Admiral 360 Triple Radiator for the front?


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryusho*
> 
> Thanks NaciremaDiputs for the advice!
> 
> For the bigger difference, by "it" does it refer to one of the 140mm fans to be used?
> 
> If I were to use one of them as an intake fan, will it be better than using a fan controller to achieve positive air pressure?
> 
> I've also seen some recommendations for Corsair's 120mm fans. Are there any other recommendations or is this one of the best choices?
> 
> Thanks!


3 x 120mm front intake. Rear 140mm exhaust. Top H90 intake and another 140mm intake. That's what I would do if I had an H90. Or you could go with the H90 as rear exhaust, but the I would probably have the two top 140mm as intake as well. And remember to get dust filters, silverstone sells decent 140mm ones that fit perfectly on the top and bottom.

My current setup however is 3 x 120mm front intake, 2 x 120mm bottom intake(with dust filters!!important!!), 2 x 140mm top intake and 140mm rear exhaust.

There are many great fans out there, I am not the one to make recommendations about them though.


----------



## trama09

Is the black cloth bag that comes with the case an anti-static one? I am about to go back home from school and wanted to my rig back in it's original box.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Is the black cloth bag that comes with the case an anti-static one? I am about to go back home from school and wanted to my rig back in it's original box.


It is most definitely NOT an anti-static bag! In fact, it will CAUSE a ton of static putting it on and taking it off! Please don't put it back onto case if your system has been built in it.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> It is most definitely NOT an anti-static bag! In fact, it will CAUSE a ton of static putting it on and taking it off! Please don't put it back onto case if your system has been built in it.


Yeah that's what it seemed like. Dont put it back into the cloth bag or done put it into the cardboard box at all?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Yeah that's what it seemed like. Dont put it back into the cloth bag or done put it into the cardboard box at all?


Into the cardboard I have never had an issue with personally, even with styrofoam inserts (strangely might add), but that CLOTH bag shocked the crap out of me just taking the case out empty!!!


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Yeah that's what it seemed like. Dont put it back into the cloth bag or done put it into the cardboard box at all?


The bag that the case comes in does not have any anti-static properties. But you can use it to cover your case and then stick it back in the box. Whenever I move a full computer case I unplug it and then let the power drain out of the system for a couple minutes. I do the same thing when changing parts out on my computer as well even on a non carpeted surface. After you tape the box back up i usually make sure to tape of the handles just in case there is some sort of freak spill. This ensures nothing will make direct contact .


----------



## punk2k6

Finally finished with the build love this case


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *punk2k6*
> 
> Finally finished with the build love this case


Nice build, it looks really clean.
I just don't know why you went all out to Liquid Cool an AMD proc.

Why spend all the money, then go cheap on the CPU?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Nice build, it looks really clean.
> I just don't know why you went all out to Liquid Cool an AMD proc.
> 
> Why spend all the money, then go cheap on the CPU?


Why not? Those FX8350s do pull their weight.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Why not? Those FX8350s do pull their weight.


Actually sir, why is a more appropriate question, the only people I know who would buy an AMD processor were only looking at core count per dollar spent and were too cheap to buy the technologically and thermally superior Intel based processors only because they had a lower core count, even though they are much more efficient cores and consequently can actually multitask with ALL known software out as such.

I have yet to see someone buy an AMD because they think they are better, they only bought them because they were marginally less expensive than the Intel's.

The direct competitor to the FX-8350 is the i5-3570k/i5-4670k, and they are only 10-15% more cost as of today on newegg. And they are 50% more efficient on power and have cores that actually use resources properly.

I guess I just don't understand the mindset of AMD purchasers as the processors are today, sure, back in the "original" FX days I bought the AMD's because they were true competition to Intel and actually better for certain things. But that all changed at the Core Solo/Core Duo release and the performance gap across the boards between the companies products has gotten larger every year since. I don't want AMD to succeed in making a better product because I want to buy them again, I want them to succeed because it will require Intel to drop the prices on the superior processors I want to buy as of right now.

It's not just about core count per dollar spent, it's also about how refined and smoothly the cores do their workload. And that is what is still killing AMD processors that use the Bulldozer and more recent released cores as of now. They neutered all of their processors that they released with those cores due to the way they are sharing the system resources and need to redesign them.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Why not? Those FX8350s do pull their weight.


Sweet setup. Really hoping to get my hands on this case.
Have to agree. Owned both an 8320 and a 3570k in the past year and the difference is negligible if total costs are a big concern.


----------



## greywarden

Ok here's my official entrance to the club...


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> Ok here's my official entrance to the club...


That is a wind tunnel, not a cpu cooler.


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That is a wind tunnel, not a cpu cooler.


That it is :3 Unfortunately, it keeps my i7-2600 (non-K







) nice and cool, hopefully for my birthday or so, it will be cooling an overclocked 3570K...


----------



## CroakV

Add me to the club!

My last case was an Aerocool Xpredator, which is a half-decent case for air, and does allow fitting XL boards with room to use a triple slot GPU in the bottom slot if need be (which is why I originally bought it, running two Matrix Platinum 7970s).

The Matrix cards are gone (thank god), replaced with two 780 Ti's I'm going to put on water. Since I need to run at least a 360/240 setup with that much TDP, the Aerocool wouldn't work, it's really only got room for one top mounted 240 and two fans without hacking up the drive cages, and even that top clearance is tight. So it had to go.

First thought was a Corsair 750D, but the shipping costs to Malta almost double the price, _if_ you can find one in stock. And really, with just one SSD and one HDD, did I need all that drive flexibility? Same with the second choice, the NZXT Switch 810.

Imagine my surprise when I saw Amazon UK had the 540 Air on sale for only £102. Ran it through the cart, figuring at least 50 quid to ship, and got another surprise....only £12 to ship to Malta! I think they screwed that up, since it came from UPS and arrived last Friday, even though Amazon said next Monday, but hey, I'm not complaining! Added a NZXT Hue to the order after getting some inspiration from this thread, as it too was on sale, and it didn't change the shipping costs.

The plan was to do the swap over and water cooling build over the long holiday break (20th through the 6th), but since the case and Hue arrived early, I couldn't resist getting started early.

I went from this:


To this:



Temps dropped a few C across the board, even though I had the same AF140's in the Aerocool (one is in the 5.25 bay) along with 200mm BitFenix intake fans in the side panel and front. Needless to say, it's also a lot quieter, since both those BitFenix fans were pulling against some restriction.

As mentioned countless times in this thread (and yes, I've read the whole thing since ordering the case last Tuesday!), this thing is a pleasure to build in. I scavenged the 3.5 to 5.25 adaptor from the Aerocool case and mounted my HDD in the 5.25 bay behind the NZXT Hue controller. That solved the potential PSU clearance, the overly long hot-swap connector mess, and the unsightly look of a silver OEM HDD in the front floor of the 540.

Really looking forward to getting the CPU/GPU/GPU loop installed (and being able to lose that _annoying_ H100i pump whine is almost justification for the expense alone!)

I'll post some more pics up next week when the WC bits arrive (XSPC Razor GPU blocks and backplates, Raystorm dual-bay D5 AX360 kit, AX240 rad, Photon 170 reservoir, 8 more SP120 PWM QE's, temp sensors I'll be running off the mobo headers, PWM splitters, a whole bunch of red and matte black Monsoon compression and rotary fittings, red and black sleeved cables, and additional red LEDs for the blocks).

Right now I'm planning to use the red block LEDs and fittings as accents, go with dark red dye in clear tubing, add a splash of red with some red BitFenix and Corsair sleeved cables, while lighting the rest of the case with the Hue in medium brightness white, and also run a white LED in the Photon res .

I also ordered some Mayhem's Pastel Red concentrate, but regret buying that since I decided to go with the Photon reservoir, as the opaque coolant will kill most of the acrylic light tube bling factor, and won't quite match the darker anodized red bits on the mobo and fittings, even if I darken it up.

I might even do a build log if I can remember to slow down and take pics. I'm hoping there's not going to be any issues mounting the 7" Photon 170 reservoir in the vented area just above the expansion slots, and I suspect I can manage push/pull on the AX240, and be a fan short of full push/pull on the AX360.

*TL;DR? This is a great case!*


----------



## theilya




----------



## ironhide138

Man...now I can't tell which 540 I want. Black, white or silver


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Man...now I can't tell which 540 I want. Black, white or silver


All of them and put builds in each one. Problem solved.


----------



## theilya

is anyone using anti vibration screws with SP 120s? if so what kind?


----------



## KozmoKavanaugh

Here's my new baby, I'm still waiting on a few parts but here's what I have so far. I'm getting the xigmatek dark knight cpu cooler, 1 more af120 corsair fan painting the ring gold, then getting 2 af140s painting one of those rings gold. Then I need the red set of corsair vengeance pro ram. I'm also doing white LED's outlining the window from nzxt. And last but not least I think I am getting a gtx 770 from evga and getting the backplate and spraying it gold.


----------



## Fahrenheit85

So what do you all think is the best way to delete the hot swap bays?


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> is anyone using anti vibration screws with SP 120s? if so what kind?


I've been running SP120 HPE and QE models along with AF140's in three different cases and never felt the need for anti-vibe mounts, since the rubber mounting points on the fans themselves do a decent enough job. Then again, I never screw them down tight, when the rubber bits start to bend/deform, I back the threads out until they're straight again.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fahrenheit85*
> 
> So what do you all think is the best way to delete the hot swap bays?



Easiest is to just take out the connectors, and put a black blanking plate on the underside (even black plastic or cardboard) to seal it up, and visually kill the holes. That's what I've done for now.
More complicated is to install a false bottom on the inside, which would also let you still use the bays if you're only removing them for aesthetic reasons and not trying to clear up the cable mess and PSU fitment on the other side.
More drastic would be to do #1 and then bend/flatten out the stamped "rails" so they're flush with the bottom, and seal up the small gaps from the underside with a plate of some sort. Gives you the potential of bending the rails back up if you ever want to use the hot swap system again. Unlikely this is reversible using hand tools though.
Even more drastic is to do #1 AND cut the rail area out. which is what you'd want to do if you're trying to make room for a radiator down there, but you'd really also want to fab a mounting plate for the rad, and you run the risk of having a wobbly case by removing that much of the structure.


----------



## Fahrenheit85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> 
> Easiest is to just take out the connectors, and put a black blanking plate on the underside (even black plastic or cardboard) to seal it up, and visually kill the holes. That's what I've done for now.
> More complicated is to install a false bottom on the inside, which would also let you still use the bays if you're only removing them for aesthetic reasons and not trying to clear up the cable mess and PSU fitment on the other side.
> More drastic would be to do #1 and then bend/flatten out the stamped "rails" so they're flush with the bottom, and seal up the small gaps from the underside with a plate of some sort. Gives you the potential of bending the rails back up if you ever want to use the hot swap system again. Unlikely this is reversible using hand tools though.
> Even more drastic is to do #1 AND cut the rail area out. which is what you'd want to do if you're trying to make room for a radiator down there, but you'd really also want to fab a mounting plate for the rad, and you run the risk of having a wobbly case by removing that much of the structure.


Thanks, I'm not trying to put a rad on the floor but a 55mm thick rad up front. Everyone says the fittings will hit the rail of the hot swap bay. Is I'd want to take em out then put a blanking plate down to cover up where the holes would be. I have a dermal so I could get a cut off wheel and take it off.


----------



## DocHP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fahrenheit85*
> 
> Thanks, I'm not trying to put a rad on the floor but a 55mm thick rad up front. Everyone says the fittings will hit the rail of the hot swap bay. Is I'd want to take em out then put a blanking plate down to cover up where the holes would be. I have a dermal so I could get a cut off wheel and take it off.


Just bend them down and put in a floor on top of them, its done in 10 minutes









Cutting them will get the same result, only you know the difference below the floor.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fahrenheit85*
> 
> Thanks, I'm not trying to put a rad on the floor but a 55mm thick rad up front. Everyone says the fittings will hit the rail of the hot swap bay. Is I'd want to take em out then put a blanking plate down to cover up where the holes would be. I have a dermal so I could get a cut off wheel and take it off.


Or you can just use some fancy schmancy angled fittings and avoid having to bend anything.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Or you can just use some fancy schmancy angled fittings and avoid having to bend anything.


Actually, you can't with a rad that thick sir, the inlet/outlet ports would be against or covered by the L-bracket that is the track for the HDD caddy.

Just thought you should know.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Actually, you can't with a rad that thick sir, the inlet/outlet ports would be against or covered by the L-bracket that is the track for the HDD caddy.
> 
> Just thought you should know.




Just thought you should know. I used a UT 360 on the front with Phobya 45 degree rotary fittings and it fit just fine.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought you should know. I used a UT 360 on the front with Phobya 45 degree rotary fittings and it fit just fine.


Good to know, because I tried a Coolgate 360 extreme and it's ports would be completely blocked without modding case, zero room for a fitting. I also hate having fittings on the bottom instead of at the top, such a pain to get the air out. Even with a "top" plug to release the air. So I'm just gonna mod the case to put 3-240mm rads in instead, so a build like that somewhere here on OCN.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Good to know, because I tried a Coolgate 360 extreme and it's ports would be completely blocked without modding case, zero room for a fitting. I also hate having fittings on the bottom instead of at the top, such a pain to get the air out. Even with a "top" plug to release the air. So I'm just gonna mod the case to put 3-240mm rads in instead, so a build like that somewhere here on OCN.


That would be Glenui's build. (I think that is how you spell it). Yeah, the UT60 is kinda in a class of its own for fitment because of the way the ports are located.


----------



## CroakV

I'm hoping I won't have any fitting issues with an AX360 and AX240. Already consigned myself to running the 360 fittings on the bottom, but the nice thing about this case is that it's easy enough to invert, even full of fluid. I guess I'll find out tomorrow, both UPS and DHL say my parcels are in Malta now.









Decided to get my 540 off the floor, it's just too pretty to be a glowing footrest. That meant breaking out the shovel to clean all the junk off the desk. God bless junk drawers! But I think I want a bigger desk now. And actually taking pictures of my pseudo-office makes me pay attention to the totally bare walls.









Downside to having the 540 on the desk, I had to turn off the bias lighting LEDs on the back of my monitor, the reflected glare off the case window ain't good. I have strip made for big-screen TVs that goes from the bottom right, up the side, across the top, and down the left side, might trim it so it's just running along the top, that should reduce the glare and let me keep them on, since I find them a big help in the evenings.



(Disregard the EVGA case badge under the power button, it's just hanging out there to stay clean and sticky until I can mount it on the XSPC backplate).



Also really digging the new keyboard, but that's a bit off-topic.

EDIT: I just turned the Hue strip to fullbright white, does a decent job of bias lighting.


----------



## Interstate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> I'm hoping I won't have any fitting issues with an AX360 and AX240. Already consigned myself to running the 360 fittings on the bottom, but the nice thing about this case is that it's easy enough to invert, even full of fluid. I guess I'll find out tomorrow, both UPS and DHL say my parcels are in Malta now.


I am using a ax240 and ax360. Fans on the 360 have to be mounted outside since the ax240 is a bit long.


----------



## Jimhans1

Double post, sorry.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Interstate*
> 
> 
> I am using a ax240 and ax360. Fans on the 360 have to be mounted outside since the ax240 is a bit long.


Which ASRock board are you using? The PCIe spacing looks strange. And does your top card have a 3-slot backplate?


----------



## Interstate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Which ASRock board are you using? The PCIe spacing looks strange. And does your top card have a 3-slot backplate?


Asrock z77 extreme 6/tb. Its just 2 slots separating the pcie slots instead of 1. And its just a 2 slot bracket, both cards are msi Gtx 670 pe


----------



## nyk20z3




----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*


Fancy seeing you here nyk20z3, nice rig!


----------



## Assyle

Hello everyone









I just brought my full sized smoked glass sidepanel home. What do you think of it? Some critics?









The only think I h8 in this case is an acrylic window. In two weeks it is a terrible dust magnet and it scratches so fast. So I decided to change it to a real glass. I'm still working on mounting mechanism. Now I used magnetic tape to secure it on the corners, but maybe some other way will work better? What would you do in this situation to secure the glass?







need some advices or suggestions.

p.s. the glass is 6mm. I wanted 4mm but they didnt had 4mm glass at the moment. Maybe next year so I decided to use a thicker glass. But it still works fine.

Here are some photos.







p.p.s. sorry for creepy quality.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assyle*
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just brought my full sized smoked glass sidepanel home. What do you think of it? Some critics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only think I h8 in this case is an acrylic window. In two weeks it is a terrible dust magnet and it scratches so fast. So I decided to change it to a real glass. I'm still working on mounting mechanism. Now I used magnetic tape to secure it on the corners, but maybe some other way will work better? What would you do in this situation to secure the glass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need some advices or suggestions.
> 
> p.s. the glass is 6mm. I wanted 4mm but they didnt had 4mm glass at the moment. Maybe next year so I decided to use a thicker glass. But it still works fine.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.p.s. sorry for creepy quality.


Is that a Sith on top of your case?


----------



## Treble20

So I was googling my own rig and came across you guys and an OWNERS club ...
So had to join up and submit my pic. Some of you may have seen it floating around the internet but here I am.

I will start going over the 300+ posts in this thread after I post.

Enjoy


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Treble20*
> 
> So I was googling my own rig and came across you guys and an OWNERS club ...
> So had to join up and submit my pic. Some of you may have seen it floating around the internet but here I am.
> 
> I will start going over the 300+ posts in this thread after I post.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Fantastic build, dude! That turned out great!


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Treble20*
> 
> So I was googling my own rig and came across you guys and an OWNERS club ...
> So had to join up and submit my pic. Some of you may have seen it floating around the internet but here I am.
> 
> I will start going over the 300+ posts in this thread after I post.
> 
> Enjoy


Nice!

My XSPC stuff just arrived today. I'm also planning on mounting a Photon res in that areas, but using the smaller 170 and keeping the exhaust fan. And you acrylic guys have GOT to stop posting pictures, it's luring me down a dangerous path.


----------



## theKab

Yes! Very nice Treble20, gave me an idea for my side panel. Maybe I will paint it silver, like I have done with my grills as well. Not sure though so we'll see! Enjoy reading through it. I did it the other way around, reading through the whole thread(took me about a week) and then registering to post.


----------



## nyk20z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Fancy seeing you here nyk20z3, nice rig!


Thanks Bro!

I am pretty much done for a long time with computers since i finally found a case i am mostly content with....


----------



## CroakV

Watercooling pre-stage at 20%.



Waterblocks arrived, one is installed, taking a smoke break then the other.



The rest of my water cooling bits from another vendor won't be here until tomorrow. Kinda sad to look in that empty case (running off onboard graphics) but the end result will be worth it.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> Yes! Very nice Treble20, gave me an idea for my side panel. Maybe I will paint it silver, like I have done with my grills as well. Not sure though so we'll see! Enjoy reading through it. I did it the other way around, reading through the whole thread(took me about a week) and then registering to post.


Yeah, his build has left me with a sudden urge to paint the inside of my case red to match my grills and overall color scheme better.


----------



## ZeVo

Hey all.

Looking forward to being in the club soon as I fell in love with this case the second I saw it.

But I have a few quick questions to ask. How is dust in the case? I know it's different for everyone, but generally without there being filters for where the HDDs mount on the bottom or one for the PSU, how is it?

And another one I'm worried on is the airflow. I currently have 3 NF-A14 FLX fans, and I'd like to use them over the stock fans. I run them at max 1200 RPM, and it says the static pressure is around 1.51. Would that be good enough or should I stick with the stock fans?


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Hey all.
> 
> Looking forward to being in the club soon as I fell in love with this case the second I saw it.
> 
> But I have a few quick questions to ask. How is dust in the case? I know it's different for everyone, but generally without there being filters for where the HDDs mount on the bottom or one for the PSU, how is it?
> 
> And another one I'm worried on is the airflow. I currently have 3 NF-A14 FLX fans, and I'd like to use them over the stock fans. I run them at max 1200 RPM, and it says the static pressure is around 1.51. Would that be good enough or should I stick with the stock fans?


1) At my college house, where it's all carpet and I dont vacuum a lot, it can get moderately dusty. But I clean it out every other week, though I could probably stretch it to every other month if I wasn't so OCD.

Being at home-home, where it's all hardwood floor, dust is almost nonexistant.

I have the HDD/ SSD completely taped up. And I am using anther acrylic panel for the PSU side. There's like an inch between the side and PSU, so I dont think it's suffocating for air.

2) Those fans are great, much better than stock. I am using 3 NF-F12 PWM on the front and the overall system stays sub 30c.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> 1) At my college house, where it's all carpet and I dont vacuum a lot, it can get moderately dusty. But I clean it out every other week, though I could probably stretch it to every other month if I wasn't so OCD.
> 
> Being at home-home, where it's all hardwood floor, dust is almost nonexistant.
> 
> I have the HDD/ SSD completely taped up. And I am using anther acrylic panel for the PSU side. There's like an inch between the side and PSU, so I dont think it's suffocating for air.
> 
> 2) Those fans are great, much better than stock. I am using 3 NF-F12 PWM on the front and the overall system stays sub 30c.


Thanks! Hopefully I will order this today or tomorrow. It's $116 on NCIX now with a $10 off "new customer" coupon. Since I am also OCD I think I'll just buy a magnetic filter for the PSU side. AnandTech's review on the case seemed pretty good too, which makes me want to buy it even more. The only downside he said there was with the case was with the noise levels with the stock fans, but hopefully these NF-A14's do a much better job at being quiet.

By the way, post more pictures of your computer! My jaw literally dropped when I saw it.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Thanks! Hopefully I will order this today or tomorrow. It's $116 on NCIX now with a $10 off "new customer" coupon. Since I am also OCD I think I'll just buy a magnetic filter for the PSU side. AnandTech's review on the case seemed pretty good too, which makes me want to buy it even more. The only downside he said there was with the case was with the noise levels with the stock fans, but hopefully these NF-A14's do a much better job at being quiet.
> 
> By the way, post more pictures of your computer! My jaw literally dropped when I saw it.


A14's are awesome. Had them on my H110 while it was in this case. Now it's going to another build. Which, will probably be all Noctua fans. The color has kinda grown on me. :/


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> A14's are awesome. Had them on my H110 while it was in this case. Now it's going to another build. Which, will probably be all Noctua fans. The color has kinda grown on me. :/


I have always loved the color. The color is just so unique and I love how quiet they are. None of my friends like the fans, but I think really when you plan your parts out carefully, you get a sweet looking system like trama has. Noctua fans FTW!


----------



## Adam182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Treble20*
> 
> So I was googling my own rig and came across you guys and an OWNERS club ...
> So had to join up and submit my pic. Some of you may have seen it floating around the internet but here I am.
> 
> I will start going over the 300+ posts in this thread after I post.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking fantastic! i very much nearly went down the blanking off the rear fan path like you have. More pics please!! - Adam


----------



## Treble20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisw19*
> 
> Fantastic build, dude! That turned out great!


Thanks Dude its nice when someones work is recognized.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> My XSPC stuff just arrived today. I'm also planning on mounting a Photon res in that areas, but using the smaller 170 and keeping the exhaust fan. And you acrylic guys have GOT to stop posting pictures, it's luring me down a dangerous path.


Hmmm I tried a few different res mate and honestly I found the Photon abit big, especially if you are going to have it in the same area. And Rigid tubing is real nice and easy mate especially getting the real nice straight lines.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Yeah, his build has left me with a sudden urge to paint the inside of my case red to match my grills and overall color scheme better.


Yeah even now Corsair have release a white version of the air 540 the inside of it is still black !! Its all ways nice to make a case your own.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Hey all.
> 
> Looking forward to being in the club soon as I fell in love with this case the second I saw it.
> 
> But I have a few quick questions to ask. How is dust in the case? I know it's different for everyone, but generally without there being filters for where the HDDs mount on the bottom or one for the PSU, how is it?
> 
> And another one I'm worried on is the airflow. I currently have 3 NF-A14 FLX fans, and I'd like to use them over the stock fans. I run them at max 1200 RPM, and it says the static pressure is around 1.51. Would that be good enough or should I stick with the stock fans?


Ok here is what I can tell you about dust from my experience. It will really depend on the air pressure inside your case. ( positive or negative) Simply put if you have more fans that are intake then exhaust and the intake ones are filtered it wont be a problem. 3 fans in and 2 fans out means air will get pushed out gaps in your case. 2 fans in and three fans out means air will get pulled in the gaps in your case, Gaps that are generally unfiltered and this is how the dust gets in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam182*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Looking fantastic! i very much nearly went down the blanking off the rear fan path like you have. More pics please!! - Adam


Yeah I wanted to control the Airflow more and make sure I had positive air pressure and having a secure place to mount the res. Also having a fan there I feel would make it just to rammed with stuffs. I will find some links to other pics and add them in this thread as using ocn up loader seams to rotate them 90º and I will get around to adding a spec list to my sig or sumin.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Treble20*
> 
> So I was googling my own rig and came across you guys and an OWNERS club ...
> So had to join up and submit my pic. Some of you may have seen it floating around the internet but here I am.
> 
> I will start going over the 300+ posts in this thread after I post.
> 
> Enjoy


Beautiful, clean rig









I like the bottom & rear mods and clever tubing routing.
Could we see more pics please, including the front from inside?


----------



## jasonjlx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assyle*
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just brought my full sized smoked glass sidepanel home. What do you think of it? Some critics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.p.s. sorry for creepy quality.


Looks like that's a Lamptron fan controller? I ended up getting the NZXT Sentry Mesh, but it's making my SP120's buzz like crazy, almost like a HDD access sound. I'm most likely going to return it and I've been looking at the Lamptron FC5v2. They do seem a bit short though, how do they fit in the 5.25 bay? Are you also noticing any buzzing with that fan controller?


----------



## Assyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Is that a Sith on top of your case?


yep, that's dartch maul donald duck figure








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasonjlx*
> 
> Looks like that's a Lamptron fan controller? I ended up getting the NZXT Sentry Mesh, but it's making my SP120's buzz like crazy, almost like a HDD access sound. I'm most likely going to return it and I've been looking at the Lamptron FC5v2. They do seem a bit short though, how do they fit in the 5.25 bay? Are you also noticing any buzzing with that fan controller?


yes, it is a lamptron fc5v2.
Works fine for me without any buzzes. The only thing that buzzes is a top mesh cover of the case. It buzzes only when my noctua nf12 at the top of push pull over h100i are spinning on the max rpm.
btw. Lamptron doesnt fits 540 cuse it is too short. To place it I removed 5.25 drive bay and drilled two holes in lamptron feet. the applied there to thumb screws and it holds very strongly. But if you dont want to play with a drill and stuff like that, I recoment some other fc with longer feet to this case


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

The NZXT fan controller has the same problem fitting in the 5.25" bays that Assyle described for the Lamptron. I ended up putting my NZXT controller back in my closet and went back to using Corsair Link to control the fans on my H100i and then put a voltage step-down adapter on the rear exhaust to push air balance further into the positive pressure area.


----------



## CroakV

I think it's going to be a long, long night:


----------



## francisw19

^^^ That's going to be a great rig!







Don't forget to take a few pictures along the way.


----------



## killacam7478

Well I feel kinda silly posting photos of mine now after seeing some of these ridiculous builds! Nice job guys.

I wrote a post a while back about being disappointed with my red RAM clashing with the blue theme in my case. So (knowing it won't actually do anything for performance), I got a Kingston RAM cooler to hide my red RAM.

Before




After


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> Well I feel kinda silly posting photos of mine now after seeing some of these ridiculous builds! Nice job guys.
> 
> I wrote a post a while back about being disappointed with my red RAM clashing with the blue theme in my case. So (knowing it won't actually do anything for performance), I got a Kingston RAM cooler to hide my red RAM.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After


Looks like that idea worked out rather well for you too! I had the exact same problem when I moved into the Air 540 as well, except my theme changed from blue to red, so I had blue memory when I wanted red. I ended up buying new memory though because I also wanted to fill the two open slots on my mobo as well, so I ordered a red 4x4GB kit to replace my blue 2x4GB and then put the old memory in my dad's computer when he wasn't looking.


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Looks like that idea worked out rather well for you too! I had the exact same problem when I moved into the Air 540 as well, except my theme changed from blue to red, so I had blue memory when I wanted red. I ended up buying new memory though because I also wanted to fill the two open slots on my mobo as well, so I ordered a red 4x4GB kit to replace my blue 2x4GB and then put the old memory in my dad's computer when he wasn't looking.


Oh man, had I gotten the case sooner, we could have traded RAM, haha! My old case had no window so it never really mattered to me.

I also considered buying new RAM, but I actually had bought mine about a year and a half ago when prices were a lot lower, so it seemed wasteful to buy new RAM just for a color change. I saw a video for the Corsair Dominator Platinum series for the first time today with the swappable color lighting and it looks so cool, but comes at a price. Well I guess I have my cheap fix for now!


----------



## exyia

this is going to be a weird request, but can anyone take some pictures of the 5.25" bay covers?

I'm drafting a design for a special machine for my petroleum services company - I want to use this case because of it's dual chamber design. one side will be the computer, the other will be a series of valves and flow system. I want the outlet fittings to come out the 5.25" bay cover, but I need it to be easily removeable

if I were to make an analogy, imagine if you built a water loop on the back chamber, mounted on the back panel, and the tubing came out through holes on the 5.25" bay cover. in order to remove the back panel, the 5.25" bay cover would have to come off easily to slide out with the back panel

weird request, but a huge help if anyone can


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> this is going to be a weird request, but can anyone take some pictures of the 5.25" bay covers?
> 
> I'm drafting a design for a special machine for my petroleum services company - I want to use this case because of it's dual chamber design. one side will be the computer, the other will be a series of valves and flow system. I want the outlet fittings to come out the 5.25" bay cover, but I need it to be easily removeable
> 
> if I were to make an analogy, imagine if you built a water loop on the back chamber, mounted on the back panel, and the tubing came out through holes on the 5.25" bay cover. in order to remove the back panel, the 5.25" bay cover would have to come off easily to slide out with the back panel
> 
> weird request, but a huge help if anyone can


Did you try browsing through the gallery here to see if there is a picture of what you need already?

I know pcfoo posted some images and links to a CAD file that he designed for people to use when modelling this case for modding projects.


----------



## Theroty

Add me to the club please! Just got transferred over tonight!


----------



## CroakV

It's starting to take shape!



Had to mount the 360 fans outside, losing the dust filter, as I suspected. Just not enough clearance with the boxy AX rads otherwise. And I had to bend the front hotswap rail flat.

I was wondering if the optional red brushed aluminium Raystorm faceplate would be red overkill, but I think it looks good once in the case and should pop with dimmed white case LEDs and red LED's in the acrylic mount.

I bought a metric crapton of Monsoon rotaries, thinking I'd be set..problem is, the Monsoon units are very bulky and aren't well suited for use in a tight case like the 540.



For example, the 45 degree rotary won't clear either the rear exhaust fan OR the rear fan on the 240 radiator (which is why I'm running an ugly chrome XSPC rotary as well, just for the clearance), and you really can't run them on the CPU block either, as there's not enough clearance to get them at the angles you need.

On the other hand, they're solid and good looking, and would be great in a larger case, and best of all there's no ugly ass logo on each and every piece (yes, I'm talking to you Bitspower). And I absolutely LOVE their open centre compression fittings, those work a treat and are just the opposite of their rotaries, being nice and compact.

I'm still experimenting with placement and looks, since I'm sort of stuck with using these fittings until the end of the year at least. And please disregard the black XSPC fan, I just stuck it up there to check clearance, the other AP120 was clear across the room and I was too lazy to go get it at 3 AM.









I'm also thinking of either painting or finding some dark red (or black) vinyl to cover the exposed copper on the XSPC GPU blocks.

Though I was really going for straight, almost acrylic looking angles, with the plan to run rotaries at every fitting point, I may just run the compression fittings in most places, and let the tubing curve as it needs, saving the rotaries for the two radiator fittings that need to go through the other side of the case to the pump.

It's that or shell out another (larger) small fortune for coloured Bitspower rotaries and gag every time that wall of logos hits me in the face, or go with all XSPC rotaries and deal with the chrome finish (though saving a lot of dosh in the process).


----------



## Treble20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> this is going to be a weird request, but can anyone take some pictures of the 5.25" bay covers?
> 
> I'm drafting a design for a special machine for my petroleum services company - I want to use this case because of it's dual chamber design. one side will be the computer, the other will be a series of valves and flow system. I want the outlet fittings to come out the 5.25" bay cover, but I need it to be easily removeable
> 
> if I were to make an analogy, imagine if you built a water loop on the back chamber, mounted on the back panel, and the tubing came out through holes on the 5.25" bay cover. in order to remove the back panel, the 5.25" bay cover would have to come off easily to slide out with the back panel
> 
> weird request, but a huge help if anyone can


These any good mate ?




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> It's starting to take shape!
> 
> 
> 
> Had to mount the 360 fans outside, losing the dust filter, as I suspected.
> 
> I was wondering if the optional red brushed aluminium Raystorm faceplate would be red overkill, but I think it looks good once in the case and should pop with dimmed white case LEDs and red LED's in the acrylic mount.
> 
> I bought a metric crapton of Monsoon rotaries, thinking I'd be set..problem is, the Monsoon units are very bulky and aren't well suited for use in a tight case like the 540.
> 
> 
> 
> For example, the 45 degree rotary won't clear either the rear exhaust fan OR the rear fan on the 240 radiator (which is why I'm running an ugly chrome XSPC rotary as well, just for the clearance), and you really can't run them on the CPU block either, as there's not enough clearance to get them at the angles you need.
> 
> On the other hand, they're solid and good looking, and would be great in a larger case, and best of all there's no ugly ass logo on each and every piece (yes, I'm talking to you Bitspower). And I absolutely LOVE their open centre compression fittings, those work a treat and are just the opposite of their rotaries, being nice and compact.
> 
> I'm still experimenting with placement and looks, since I'm sort of stuck with using these fittings until the end of the year at least. And please disregard the black XSPC fan, I just stuck it up there to check clearance, the other AP120 was clear across the room and I was too lazy to go get it at 3 AM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also thinking of either painting or finding some dark red (or black) vinyl to cover the exposed copper on the XSPC GPU blocks.
> 
> Though I was really going for straight, almost acrylic looking angles, with the plan to run rotaries at every fitting point, I may just run the compression fittings in most places, and let the tubing curve as it needs, saving the rotaries for the two radiator fittings that need to go through the other side of the case to the pump.
> 
> It's that or shell out another (larger) small fortune for coloured Bitspower rotaries and gag every time that wall of logos hits me in the face, or go with all XSPC rotaries and deal with the chrome finish (though saving a lot of dosh in the process).


*Dust Filter*

You can get DEMCiflex dust filters mate that are nice and thin and can still fit between the corsair grill and the fans or can DIY something up from ebay or such.
*Monsoon Fittings*

I had the same trouble with monsoon fittings they are real nice and liked them in my rig before they are just a little big and cumbersome in an Air 540 imo. Possible RMA them as unused and try to get a rush on alternatives ? EK do some nice rotary fittings and they are not to intrusive .
*XSPC Red plate*

With the "Overkill" red white lights like you said will help and don't forget the Window on the 540 is slightly smoked so will dull it down a little.
*Copper coloured blocks*

I considered painting the blocks also ( was going to go with silver but I think Vinyl adhesive will get hot as it is actually on the block and didnt want it hanging off.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> Well I feel kinda silly posting photos of mine now after seeing some of these ridiculous builds! Nice job guys.
> 
> I wrote a post a while back about being disappointed with my red RAM clashing with the blue theme in my case. So (knowing it won't actually do anything for performance), I got a Kingston RAM cooler to hide my red RAM.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After


Dude did you consider just removing the Heatspeaders from the RAM and painting them ( Thermal resistant paint) a more matching colour ? that way also you wont have a large RAM cooler blocking the airflow on your CPU cooler ?


----------



## Interstate

@CroakV
Looking good so far! Personally I went with the XSPC compression fittings this time. I had heard good things about them and I wasnt disappointed at all. They are low profile and was able to fit my ax360 up front without bending that Hdd railing. Granted im using only 7/16 tubing, if I went larger it wouldnt fit without modding.

Cant wait to see it finished!


----------



## CroakV

Yeah, I got six of the fittings with the AX360 kit, they're not bad at all, but they're actually bigger than the Monsoon compressions, whereas their rotaries are very compact. Just wish the XSPC rotaries came in something besides chrome and dark chrome.


----------



## wigz

Recently got this case, love this thread so far, did a quick run through, saw quite a few nice builds.

Add me to the list.

Will post pic's eventually.

Bought this: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/USB-2-0-9Pin-9P-Housing-male-TO-Motherboard-USB-3-0-20pin-Female-cable-adaptor-/290738828189

In order to resolve the front ports 20 pin connector to my 9 pin mobo header. Will re-post once I receive and confirm functionality.


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Treble20*
> 
> Dude did you consider just removing the Heatspeaders from the RAM and painting them ( Thermal resistant paint) a more matching colour ? that way also you wont have a large RAM cooler blocking the airflow on your CPU cooler ?


Hey Treble, I did consider it, but watching Youtube videos on how to take the heatspreaders off looked intimidating to me (heat gun and credit card). i haven't noticed any significant swings in temps because of the RAM cooler blocking the airflow, but that's probably more because I have a budget air cooler. I keep seeing all these builds and want to do water cooling now...but I can't really justify the cost considering my temps are pretty good with air cooling!


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assyle*
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just brought my full sized smoked glass sidepanel home. What do you think of it? Some critics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only think I h8 in this case is an acrylic window. In two weeks it is a terrible dust magnet and it scratches so fast. So I decided to change it to a real glass. I'm still working on mounting mechanism. Now I used magnetic tape to secure it on the corners, but maybe some other way will work better? What would you do in this situation to secure the glass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need some advices or suggestions.
> 
> p.s. the glass is 6mm. I wanted 4mm but they didnt had 4mm glass at the moment. Maybe next year so I decided to use a thicker glass. But it still works fine.


I also get a lot of dust / static on that window as mine sits on the floor on carpet. Nice job with that glass, looks real sleek!


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> I also get a lot of dust / static on that window as mine sits on the floor on carpet. Nice job with that glass, looks real sleek!


Pro-tip: Hit it with Lemon Pledge and a clean, soft microfibre cloth.

Works a treat for keeping the dust off, as it actively repels it and gives it a slicker surface to adhere to. Lot of us long distance motorcyclists use it on our helmet visors and windscreens because it's cheap, it's found everwhere, it doesn't mess up the optics when used with a proper cloth, doesn't pick up dust, and bugs and crud clean off easier. It's also "detailer in a can" for motorcycle plastics, and you can find that **** in just about any store.


----------



## kynho

Can aynone tell me the dimensions of this bottom hdd cover please , anyone who has covered hdd panels...


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kynho*
> 
> Can aynone tell me the dimensions of this bottom hdd cover please , anyone who has covered hdd panels...


That picture is horrible, can't really see what your referring to.


----------



## kynho

The box with asus logo....


----------



## kynho

And its possible to mount 150ml reservoir or 80ml on this position? Blue spot









Thanks for answers


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kynho*
> 
> And its possible to mount 150ml reservoir or 80ml on this position? Blue spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for answers


I just did it this evening.













XSPC Photon 170, and it's a very _very_ close fit, if you have a GPU wider than a 780 Ti, it won't work with that particular reservoir, you can't slide a business card in the gap between the res and the side panel glass (but there is a gap, the panel mounts up just fine with no effort). If you don't flatten or remove the hot-swap rails, you won't have room for fittings on the bottom either. And absolutely no room to run the version with a pump if you want to retain the rear exhaust fan.

Also note that I didn't have to drill, I was happy with how secure two screws through the vent holes held it in. Might put thin some double sided tape on the outside edge, but it's not going anywhere just the way it is now, and the thumbscrews make it easy to access.





I also took the precaution of putting tape over the top SLI bridge ribbon connector to insure there's no contact between the metal top and the exposed solder joints on the bridge. And on the subject of the bridge, i just bought an EVGA Pro SLI bridge and can't use it, it's too thick and leaves no clearance for the reservoir. But I don't mind, the res is pretty damned awesome and hides the ugly Asus ROG cable and the open fingers, which was the main reason I went for the EVGA unit.

And here's a final gratuitous work-in-progress shot. I'm well pleased by how it's turning out, and I've shown the Monsoon rotaries who's the boss. Tomorrow I'll do the back side, run the tubing, get the pump situated, and hopefully start the leak testing.



Still really loving this case.


----------



## Alchemycarta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> Oh man, had I gotten the case sooner, we could have traded RAM, haha! My old case had no window so it never really mattered to me.
> 
> I also considered buying new RAM, but I actually had bought mine about a year and a half ago when prices were a lot lower, so it seemed wasteful to buy new RAM just for a color change. I saw a video for the Corsair Dominator Platinum series for the first time today with the swappable color lighting and it looks so cool, but comes at a price. Well I guess I have my cheap fix for now!


Look up a brand called Avexia! They have BEAST performance, and they just released their updated Blitz 1.1 line. But if you can wait, I'd deff check out the Blitz 2 line that are coming out. I saw a video for it and...damn...


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alchemycarta*
> 
> Look up a brand called Avexia! They have BEAST performance, and they just released their updated Blitz 1.1 line. But if you can wait, I'd deff check out the Blitz 2 line that are coming out. I saw a video for it and...damn...


Avexia or Avexir?


----------



## Theroty

I really like this case. Its nice to be able to get a nice look and then have the extra room in the back for wires. Much nicer to work with than the towers I have had in the past.


----------



## Alchemycarta

Yes! Sorry! Stupid auto correct changes that all the time on my phone. Drives me insane!


----------



## Adam182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> I just did it this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This was my original idea too to have the 170 mounted there. Went through alot of thought as to whether it would fit or not, decided it just about would but changed my mind in the end! Glad to see i was right though! - Adam


----------



## AgeAyeTheLabSci

My RIV-BE rig


----------



## kynho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> I just did it this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XSPC Photon 170, and it's a very _very_ close fit, if you have a GPU wider than a 780 Ti, it won't work with that particular reservoir, you can't slide a business card in the gap between the res and the side panel glass (but there is a gap, the panel mounts up just fine with no effort). If you don't flatten or remove the hot-swap rails, you won't have room for fittings on the bottom either. And absolutely no room to run the version with a pump if you want to retain the rear exhaust fan.
> 
> Also note that I didn't have to drill, I was happy with how secure two screws through the vent holes held it in. Might put thin some double sided tape on the outside edge, but it's not going anywhere just the way it is now, and the thumbscrews make it easy to access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also took the precaution of putting tape over the top SLI bridge ribbon connector to insure there's no contact between the metal top and the exposed solder joints on the bridge. And on the subject of the bridge, i just bought an EVGA Pro SLI bridge and can't use it, it's too thick and leaves no clearance for the reservoir. But I don't mind, the res is pretty damned awesome and hides the ugly Asus ROG cable and the open fingers, which was the main reason I went for the EVGA unit.
> 
> And here's a final gratuitous work-in-progress shot. I'm well pleased by how it's turning out, and I've shown the Monsoon rotaries who's the boss. Tomorrow I'll do the back side, run the tubing, get the pump situated, and hopefully start the leak testing.
> 
> 
> 
> Still really loving this case.


yea thats what i am talkin about, i am goin to have gtx 770 (and then SLI when € arrives) 780ti its same width as 770 = 111,15mm. + ur res is 15mm thicker ( diameter ) . Thanks for this answer!


----------



## Treble20

Ok SO maybe going to do some "adjusting to me Rig over the Xmas period so I thought I would post the Pics now and maybe some after for comparison.





As mentioned before work left to do:
I have cable combs to put in for the neatness of the cables and need to join up the 24pin together again. Failing that I will cable sew them as this makes it look sooooo much more clean and neater.
Find a way to take apart teh original Cables from Corsair and braid them in more personal colours to match the build.
The Tube going from the Top Rad to CPU is not 100% exactly how I would like it so on a drain I will replace it.
Currently have 3 spare Corsair 120 sp Quite editions PWM fans but the NZXT Sentry I use is 3 pin fans only So I am considering just using the Mobo built in fan controller ( or just sell the fans)
Possibly Change the fluid to a clear one and adjust he amount in blue to get more a intermediate blue then currently using.

I was torn about upgrading the GPU's to 780 ti's but with Maxwell on the books for 2014 it seams to make sense to me to hold out a little bit. Also I have been very happy with the performance and temps of the i7 3770k but I am really tempted to go for a 4770k as my temps are well within the range for an overclock on a Haswell with the increased temp.

Otehr then that I am thinking maybe wait give this rig to my Wife and do a complete new rebuild.


----------



## Goof

Finally back in stock at my local MC! $100 AMIR. Picking one up tomorrow! Can't wait to get started on this case.

Only decision now is to put a pump/photon in front or just a pump/tiny res hidden in the back.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Treble20*
> 
> Ok SO maybe going to do some "adjusting to me Rig over the Xmas period so I thought I would post the Pics now and maybe some after for comparison.


I mean, it looks ok I guess.

Excuse me while I clean the inside of my pants.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goof*
> 
> Finally back in stock at my local MC! $100 AMIR. Picking one up tomorrow! Can't wait to get started on this case.
> 
> Only decision now is to put a pump/photon in front or just a pump/tiny res hidden in the back.


I'm using a dual bay XSPC D5/res combo on the floor of the messy side, since that's what came with my AX360 kit, and the Photon is for easy monitoring of the coolant level (and filling). Oh, who am I kidding...the Photon is for bling.









But the upside is since it's a pump/res combo in the back I can do the initial fill from there and I don't have to worry where in the loop the Photon is.


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alchemycarta*
> 
> Look up a brand called Avexia! They have BEAST performance, and they just released their updated Blitz 1.1 line. But if you can wait, I'd deff check out the Blitz 2 line that are coming out. I saw a video for it and...damn...


I looked up that RAM, and wow the Blitz series looks really cool. None of them match my motherboard (Gigabyte UD5-H), but if I had a gaming mobo it would look real nice! I actually don't see it available anywhere though in the US, their website just coming soon. Either way, their Core series looks really nice too with the flashing LED's (if you're into that).

I had some quick general questions I was hoping to get some help on:

1) Fans - I have a few SP120's in my case, plus the AF140's that came with the case. I have them hooked up to a fan controller (NZXT Sentry II). I get a lot of humming / pulsing noises when I run the fans around 50%, then running at 100% overall machine is fairly loud. I saw someone comment in one of these posts (I think NaciremaDiputs) about using a voltage step-down adapter. I didn't realize what those were but I see them in the box for my SP120's. Can I attach these between my fans and fan controller? Or does having the fan controller basically step down the voltage already so there is no point to use them?

2) Water Cooling Kit - I'm thinking of getting one, but only to cool my CPU (I have a GTX 660Ti, but I read some posts saying it probably wasn't worth the cost to water cool that particular GPU). I see most people with the Carbide 540 Air have 2 rads, one in front and one on top. If I'm just cooling my CPU, I was assuming it would be fine to just get the 1 rad. just wanted to make sure there wasn't something I was missing. I was thinking about the EK H2O 240 HFX. I wanted to do the XSPC Raystorm 240 for the reservoir and pump to be in one, but I use both of my 5.25" bays so I thought it would be tough to mount it elsewhere. Any input is appreciated!


----------



## jameyscott

If you're just stepping your feet into watercooling (lul) then I'd suggest getting one of the swiftech kits or the Coolermaster Eisberg 240L pending the reviews since it is so new. They both are sorta like the Corsair h100i because they come premade and you can just slap them in, but they also allow the functionality to add a GPU block and another rad, be cleaned, be refilled etc.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> I looked up that RAM, and wow the Blitz series looks really cool. None of them match my motherboard (Gigabyte UD5-H), but if I had a gaming mobo it would look real nice! I actually don't see it available anywhere though in the US, their website just coming soon. Either way, their Core series looks really nice too with the flashing LED's (if you're into that).
> 
> I had some quick general questions I was hoping to get some help on:
> 
> 1) Fans - I have a few SP120's in my case, plus the AF140's that came with the case. I have them hooked up to a fan controller (NZXT Sentry II). I get a lot of humming / pulsing noises when I run the fans around 50%, then running at 100% overall machine is fairly loud. I saw someone comment in one of these posts (I think NaciremaDiputs) about using a voltage step-down adapter. I didn't realize what those were but I see them in the box for my SP120's. Can I attach these between my fans and fan controller? Or does having the fan controller basically step down the voltage already so there is no point to use them?
> 
> 2) Water Cooling Kit - I'm thinking of getting one, but only to cool my CPU (I have a GTX 660Ti, but I read some posts saying it probably wasn't worth the cost to water cool that particular GPU). I see most people with the Carbide 540 Air have 2 rads, one in front and one on top. If I'm just cooling my CPU, I was assuming it would be fine to just get the 1 rad. just wanted to make sure there wasn't something I was missing. I was thinking about the EK H2O 240 HFX. I wanted to do the XSPC Raystorm 240 for the reservoir and pump to be in one, but I use both of my 5.25" bays so I thought it would be tough to mount it elsewhere. Any input is appreciated!


That sounds like something I would say.









I would use either the step-down adapter or the fan controller, but not both on the same fan. Fan controllers control fan speed through voltage control. Fan controllers allow more precise control of voltage to get the best balance between noise and air flow, whereas step-down adapters just add a resistor to the circuit to reduce the voltage by certain amount. I believe the adapters that came with your SP120s should drop the voltage from 12v down to 7v if I remember correctly.

As for the noise you hear... it could be an indicator of a fan beginning to fail, but it's most likely just producing a vibration. In rare cases you can fix this by simply adjusting the screws that mount the fan. (Tip with SP120s: Run the screw in firmly, but don't tighten it too much, then reverse the screw 1/4 to 1/2 turn to relax the rubber anti-vibration mounts until they look neat and not bunched up because of the screws.) In most cases though, there may be nothing you can do about the vibration, but you should only hear it audibly at certain fan speeds. I've heard a few other people talk about SP120s in particular producing a whine or high pitch noise when they are run at certain voltages. Most of those cases seemed easily fixed by just adjusting the fan speed a bit in either direction until the noise stops.


----------



## jameyscott

You fail to account that SP120's are notoriously picky when it comes to fan controllers. There are numerous accounts of fan controllers causing the SP120s to have a whining sound.


----------



## MillerLite1314

This thing came in the mail on wednesday and I really hope it is this case since its the only thing I've actually asked for in 5 years. My wife isn't letting me open it till the 25th and the anxiety is killing me.


----------



## Adam182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> This thing came in the mail on wednesday and I really hope it is this case since its the only thing I've actually asked for in 5 years. My wife isn't letting me open it till the 25th and the anxiety is killing me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks like a box of clothes she has ordered for herself to me mate







- Adam


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam182*
> 
> Looks like a box of clothes she has ordered for herself to me mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Adam


oh man, a box within a box thats full of clothes. Ha might be hexed now.


----------



## CroakV

No, that's clearly not a 540. It's socks and underpants.

Oh, and while I'm here:

16 hour leak test, nary a drop. And damn, that Mayhem's Deep Red dye went dark in the reservoir!



Moved back to its proper home:



Yep, that's the messy side alright. Gonna do a bunch more work in here after work tonight:



Panel off, and my camera is having troubles with the LEDs:


Panel on:


Really wish I had a camera that could capture how good it looks in the dark though.

Speaking of which, the lighting didn't quite turned out as planned. I'm afraid I'm going to have to drain the loop and tear it down if I want to fix that white LED light on the res tube, it's all leaking out (you can see it reflecting off the fittings in the bottom left). Very little is getting inside the light fitting, compounded by the fact that to get the fluid colour as dark as I wanted it in the tubing, the reservoir went real dark. That's just distilled and 90 drops of Mayhem's dye, by the way.

Very happy with the lighting on the XSPC blocks though.

Did some benchmarks and stress tests with 800 RPM fans and the D5 pump set to its lowest speed. Coming from an H100i, the CPU is up a couple degrees across the board, might try a reseat later, but with those two GTX 780 TI cards now in the loop, I suspect it's about as good as it gets (and it's still good, 68C on the hottest 3570K core at 1.25v/4.6GHz)

Now for the good cooling news...those two TIs won't go over 45C, and that's at 1200MHz (Skyn3t bios, so no boost clock, just straight fixed clocks).

It's funny that I never realized how noisy this Seagate desktop hybrid drive was before, because it's the only thing I can hear now.









Ya'll might remember me not being happy with the size of the Monsoon rotary fittings, but after a lot of mucking about, I just decided to roll with the size and hard angles of the fittings and make it a feature, like doubling up on 45's to make big 90's. I'm pretty happy with it, because I think it turned out well, and it means I don't have to spend a small fortune on red Bitspower rotaries.









What do you all think?


----------



## Qu1ckset

Hey guys I haven't forgot about updating the club just been extremely busy and no computer till January when my new laptop arrives, then I will update all the outstanding members that haven't been added.

I will also contact a mod to turn this club official , and lastly after I update if any very active or reputable members who would like to take over this club from me in January please PM.

Again sorry about the delays


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's clearly not a 540. It's socks and underpants.
> 
> Oh, and while I'm here:
> 
> 16 hour leak test, nary a drop. And damn, that Mayhem's Deep Red dye went dark in the reservoir!
> 
> 
> 
> Moved back to its proper home:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's the messy side alright. Gonna do a bunch more work in here after work tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> Panel off, and my camera is having troubles with the LEDs:
> 
> 
> Panel on:
> 
> 
> Really wish I had a camera that could capture how good it looks in the dark though.
> 
> Speaking of which, the lighting didn't quite turned out as planned. I'm afraid I'm going to have to drain the loop and tear it down if I want to fix that white LED light on the res tube, it's all leaking out (you can see it reflecting off the fittings in the bottom left). Very little is getting inside the light fitting, compounded by the fact that to get the fluid colour as dark as I wanted it in the tubing, the reservoir went real dark. That's just distilled and 90 drops of Mayhem's dye, by the way.
> 
> Very happy with the lighting on the XSPC blocks though.
> 
> Did some benchmarks and stress tests with 800 RPM fans and the D5 pump set to its lowest speed. Coming from an H100i, the CPU is up a couple degrees across the board, might try a reseat later, but with those two GTX 780 TI cards now in the loop, I suspect it's about as good as it gets (and it's still good, 68C on the hottest 3570K core at 1.25v/4.6GHz)
> 
> Now for the good cooling news...those two TIs won't go over 45C, and that's at 1200MHz (Skyn3t bios, so no boost clock, just straight fixed clocks).
> 
> It's funny that I never realized how noisy this Seagate desktop hybrid drive was before, because it's the only thing I can hear now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll might remember me not being happy with the size of the Monsoon rotary fittings, but after a lot of mucking about, I just decided to roll with the size and hard angles of the fittings and make it a feature, like doubling up on 45's to make big 90's. I'm pretty happy with it, because I think it turned out well, and it means I don't have to spend a small fortune on red Bitspower rotaries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you all think?


Impressive build aesthetics! Temps on the TI's is stellar, but you could probably pull the cpu temp down...dellid and direct die.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Impressive build aesthetics! Temps on the TI's is stellar, but you could probably pull the cpu temp down...dellid and direct die.


Thanks!

Not to worried about the CPU temps in reality, I think I got lucky in the 3570K lottery and on the H100i running IBT at maximum, the hottest core would hit 64, now it hit hits 67. It's still nice and "frosty" for an Ivy Bridge. Might try another mount attempt, this was my first go at a Raystorm block and there was a bit more wiggling during the process than I like.

I WAS going to save the 540 build for the holiday break, but that pile of parts kept whispering to me.







. Now I guess I just got to use the darn thing instead of tinkering with it. But hey, Steam Holiday sale just started, I can add to my games backlog!


----------



## ssgtnubb

I love my wife, she got me a silver 540 for xMas so I'll be joining soon woot, woot.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Impressive build aesthetics! Temps on the TI's is stellar, but you could probably pull the cpu temp down...dellid and direct die.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Not to worried about the CPU temps in reality, I think I got lucky in the 3570K lottery and on the H100i running IBT at maximum, the hottest core would hit 64, now it hit hits 67. It's still nice and "frosty" for an Ivy Bridge. Might try another mount attempt, this was my first go at a Raystorm block and there was a bit more wiggling during the process than I like.
> 
> I WAS going to save the 540 build for the holiday break, but that pile of parts kept whispering to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Now I guess I just got to use the darn thing instead of tinkering with it. But hey, Steam Holiday sale just started, I can add to my games backlog!
Click to expand...

I have a 3570K that does not see 67C running 5.0 @ 1.45ish volts...just saying...there is a way....

You should have seen an improvement in temps with a custom loop over a closed loop. But your right, the temps are still spectacular in a general sense, not seeing 70C on a 3570k is impressive.


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's clearly not a 540. It's socks and underpants.
> 
> Oh, and while I'm here:
> 
> 16 hour leak test, nary a drop. And damn, that Mayhem's Deep Red dye went dark in the reservoir!
> 
> 
> 
> Moved back to its proper home:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's the messy side alright. Gonna do a bunch more work in here after work tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> Panel off, and my camera is having troubles with the LEDs:
> 
> 
> Panel on:
> 
> 
> Really wish I had a camera that could capture how good it looks in the dark though.
> 
> Speaking of which, the lighting didn't quite turned out as planned. I'm afraid I'm going to have to drain the loop and tear it down if I want to fix that white LED light on the res tube, it's all leaking out (you can see it reflecting off the fittings in the bottom left). Very little is getting inside the light fitting, compounded by the fact that to get the fluid colour as dark as I wanted it in the tubing, the reservoir went real dark. That's just distilled and 90 drops of Mayhem's dye, by the way.
> 
> Very happy with the lighting on the XSPC blocks though.
> 
> Did some benchmarks and stress tests with 800 RPM fans and the D5 pump set to its lowest speed. Coming from an H100i, the CPU is up a couple degrees across the board, might try a reseat later, but with those two GTX 780 TI cards now in the loop, I suspect it's about as good as it gets (and it's still good, 68C on the hottest 3570K core at 1.25v/4.6GHz)
> 
> Now for the good cooling news...those two TIs won't go over 45C, and that's at 1200MHz (Skyn3t bios, so no boost clock, just straight fixed clocks).
> 
> It's funny that I never realized how noisy this Seagate desktop hybrid drive was before, because it's the only thing I can hear now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll might remember me not being happy with the size of the Monsoon rotary fittings, but after a lot of mucking about, I just decided to roll with the size and hard angles of the fittings and make it a feature, like doubling up on 45's to make big 90's. I'm pretty happy with it, because I think it turned out well, and it means I don't have to spend a small fortune on red Bitspower rotaries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you all think?


Very nice! Where do you have your pump mounted? Looking at putting a res where you have yours but I'm not sure if I can get away with an EK D5/res combo or if I need them separate


----------



## Goof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Very nice! Where do you have your pump mounted? Looking at putting a res where you have yours but I'm not sure if I can get away with an EK D5/res combo or if I need them separate


Looks like a bay/res combo mounted to the floor in the rear.

I think I'm going to put an EK D5/x-res 140 in the front bottom left.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goof*
> 
> Looks like a bay/res combo mounted to the floor in the rear.
> 
> I think I'm going to put an EK D5/x-res 140 in the front bottom left.


Lol, where do you see a bay/res combo?? That looks like a pump/top combo to me, but hard to see with that birds nest in the back of the case.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goof*
> 
> Looks like a bay/res combo mounted to the floor in the rear.


Yep, XSPC Dual Bay D5 combo on its side in the floor (same orientation you'd have to use with any bay res in a 540, just not in a bay)

I had ordered a AX360 D5 kit before I decided to a go for the Photon. I knew I was setting myself up for bleeding trouble running essentially two reservoirs, but had to have that Photon bling once I set my mind on it. I'll probably grab a D5 pump top and have it on hand when I feel the need to drain this loop and tinker more, though I have to say I like the clean serial tube routing.

Thing is, I might not. If I leave the tube res where it's at with just a pump, I'd have to do.some messier crossovers through the back and front.

Right now I just have 240 inlet and 360 outlet going to the other side to the pump res. If I followed the rule of always keeping the res feeding the pump, I'd have to shot the res outlet to the pump, pump back to the 360, and then the 360 to the 240.

Then again, if I do tear it down again, it's going to be for an acrylic tube build (notice how I was trying to simulate that with regular tubing). And if I go that route, more visible runs is better for bling.


----------



## Y-it-Earp

Hi

Registered here just now as i like some of the designs you guys have pulled off - I've just started with some LED lights for now









Looking to take the grills and spray them orange to match the black and orange theme i want to go for.

Next on my wishlist it acrylic tubing and to watercool the PC

Currently only running some low spec hardware but have just ordered some new items

I7 4770k
Sabertooth Z87
2x evga 780 SC

Looking forward to re-building with these but i dont know where to start with watercooling yet. Will have to read some of the posts here and get inspiration for my build.

Keep up the pictures of your builds i love em.


----------



## kynho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> No, that's clearly not a 540. It's socks and underpants.
> 
> Oh, and while I'm here:
> 
> 16 hour leak test, nary a drop. And damn, that Mayhem's Deep Red dye went dark in the reservoir!
> 
> 
> 
> Moved back to its proper home:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's the messy side alright. Gonna do a bunch more work in here after work tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> Panel off, and my camera is having troubles with the LEDs:
> 
> 
> Panel on:
> 
> 
> Really wish I had a camera that could capture how good it looks in the dark though.
> 
> Speaking of which, the lighting didn't quite turned out as planned. I'm afraid I'm going to have to drain the loop and tear it down if I want to fix that white LED light on the res tube, it's all leaking out (you can see it reflecting off the fittings in the bottom left). Very little is getting inside the light fitting, compounded by the fact that to get the fluid colour as dark as I wanted it in the tubing, the reservoir went real dark. That's just distilled and 90 drops of Mayhem's dye, by the way.
> 
> Very happy with the lighting on the XSPC blocks though.
> 
> Did some benchmarks and stress tests with 800 RPM fans and the D5 pump set to its lowest speed. Coming from an H100i, the CPU is up a couple degrees across the board, might try a reseat later, but with those two GTX 780 TI cards now in the loop, I suspect it's about as good as it gets (and it's still good, 68C on the hottest 3570K core at 1.25v/4.6GHz)
> 
> Now for the good cooling news...those two TIs won't go over 45C, and that's at 1200MHz (Skyn3t bios, so no boost clock, just straight fixed clocks).
> 
> It's funny that I never realized how noisy this Seagate desktop hybrid drive was before, because it's the only thing I can hear now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll might remember me not being happy with the size of the Monsoon rotary fittings, but after a lot of mucking about, I just decided to roll with the size and hard angles of the fittings and make it a feature, like doubling up on 45's to make big 90's. I'm pretty happy with it, because I think it turned out well, and it means I don't have to spend a small fortune on red Bitspower rotaries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you all think?


bro can u tell me how many space do u have between GPU and front RAD? and between GPU and top FANS thanks!!


----------



## ep45-ds3l

So I finally replaced my old 800D.. Was at the local Microcenter staring at - Air 540/750D/900D.. Decided on the air 540. Man this case is small.. lol. My only real complaint is that the front 140mm fans are loud at full speed. Guess I will just have to replace them..


----------



## jameyscott

If anyone could link me the picture of the case measurements, that'd be awesome. I can't seem to find the picture out of the hundreds on here.


----------



## kynho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> If anyone could link me the picture of the case measurements, that'd be awesome. I can't seem to find the picture out of the hundreds on here.


mybe here? : http://www.corsair.com/en/pc-cases/carbide-series-pc-case/carbide-series-air-540-high-airflow-atx-cube-case.html


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kynho*
> 
> mybe here? : http://www.corsair.com/en/pc-cases/carbide-series-pc-case/carbide-series-air-540-high-airflow-atx-cube-case.html


It's the inside dimensions I need. Someone posted it awhile ago but I can't seem to find it while sifting through all the photos.


----------



## yttocstfarc

anybody got a finished pic of a powersupply side with a corsair ax1200 just curious about cable routing my build is in my signature.


----------



## NobiNobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> This thing came in the mail on wednesday and I really hope it is this case since its the only thing I've actually asked for in 5 years. My wife isn't letting me open it till the 25th and the anxiety is killing me.


That's just evil


----------



## Cotton

Spoiler: SPOILER......



That is the case. Same box mine came in.


----------



## Remix65

what are you guys smuggling in these boxes?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SPOILER......
> 
> 
> 
> That is the case. Same box mine came in.


They actually put a box in a box? That seems like a waste of money.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> They actually put a box in a box? That seems like a waste of money.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> what are you guys smuggling in these boxes?


Mine came in the same box from Amazon UK, more or less, and they managed to squeeze my NZXT Hue inside that outer box too.

EDIT: Cleaned up the rat's nest in the back a bit, did a strategic case badge replacement, sealed the LED light bleed on on the tube res, swapped the 240 fans to pull which was good for an unexpected 5C drop after extended GPU load at the same 800 RPM on the fans, and it's a wee bit less noisy. I'll definitely need to get a filter on the top now.






I'd say I'm done dicking with the build for the time being, time to start playing games in sweet, cool silence until I go back to work on the 6th! Though my K/D is probably going to go down, since I'm staring at the inside of the case so much.


----------



## Y-it-Earp

Hello you wonderful people out there.

Im planning my first ever watercooled pc after being inspired by L0nestar's work.

I have an image in my head but i just need some help in order to make frankenstein come to life!

I want to have as little clutter as possible in the case which is why im siding with l0nestars design. Just the few simple tubes is what im going for.

I have a colour scheme i'd like of pure white tubing and blood red. I know i would need to be adding dye which is often frowned upon but i will maintain it whenever needed.

Is there such a way for the water to sort of "pulse" around the tubing? Im guessing not as it will lead to air locks?

With that basis in mind what UV lighting should i go for?

Will be ordering the kit in mid jan early feb so i have plenty of time to plan.


----------



## Remix65

does anyone have real pics or links to the silver version of this case..

i love this case and like looking at pics but i love my psu too much to have it hidden. maybe one day i'll pull the trigger.


----------



## lukeg310

Hi guys, I wanted to share my gaming rig. I wanted an elegant yet simple case. After weeks of research I stumbled on the corsair cases. It was love at first sight when I saw the Corsair Air 540.

This has been one of my easiest builds of all time thanks to its design. It took me a little while to figure out the push pull configuration with 4 fans but at the end I finally have my solution to the PS4/XBOX ONE/STEAM BOX.

Specs:
CPU: Intel 4670k
Cooler: Corsair h100i push/pull with 2 SP120 HP fans
MOBO: Asus Maximus VI Hero
RAM: Kingston 2x4gb
HD: Seagate 240gb SSD
Video: PNY 770gtx
PSU: NZXT 850w
OS: Windows 7


----------



## xNutella

I need a good fan controller for my Carbide Air 540. I'm running three Corsair AF120 fans (Quite Edition). any suggestions?. seems like my ASUS AI Suite III can't push them above 1200rpm each.


----------



## jasonjlx

Whatever you do, stay away from the NZXT Sentry Mesh fan controller. Causes the fans to buzz loudly. It may have done damage to my fans because now off the FC they have a slight buzz. I hear great things about Lamptron FC5v2 but it doesn't lock into place without modifications. Not sure how loose it is normally but I've been looking into it.


----------



## johnnyman

i have bitfenix hydra pro fan controller and it works like charm!!also its like a part of the case!!its very nice!


----------



## zmn668

Just thought I'd post a couple quick pics of my new Air 540 build. Next addition will be XSPC Razor GTX780 WB and Alphacool ST30 360mm rad in front with push/pull SP120 Performance Edition fans


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zmn668*
> 
> Just thought I'd post a couple quick pics of my new Air 540 build. Next addition will be XSPC Razor GTX780 WB and Alphacool ST30 360mm rad in front with push/pull SP120 Performance Edition fans


Lol, I've never seen a red and black color theme before.....

Joking aside, looks good.


----------



## zmn668

Thanks. Not exactly unique for sure. Once you start with the ROG boards seems there pretty much is no other way to go


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zmn668*
> 
> Thanks. Not exactly unique for sure. Once you start with the ROG boards seems there pretty much is no other way to go


True about the ROG boards unless you "cover" it with blocks!!

I'll be putting up a build log just after the first of the year that does just that.


----------



## zmn668

Really wish Asus had given the same flexibility with fittings to the Formula 5 that they did with the Formula 6. Hate that they are permanent and 3/8" as I use 1/2". Down the road might get the EK blocks to replace them. I'll keep my eye out for your build.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zmn668*
> 
> Really wish Asus had given the same flexibility with fittings to the Formula 5 that they did with the Formula 6. Hate that they are permanent and 3/8" as I use 1/2". Down the road might get the EK blocks to replace them. I'll keep my eye out for your build.


Good looking build! And welcome to the *R*ed *O*verload *G*uys club (_shh, it's a secret club_). And you know what might look better on the mesh? Dupli-Color Metalcast Anodized Red.

My only sorta regret with my build isn't the colour, it's the fact that with AX rads I can't do push/pull on the 360. They're proper tidy and perform well, but I suspect I'll want more fan when summer rolls around again. Guess I can swap out the AP120 QE fans for PE models (though a new 30mm rad would actually be cheaper, now that I think of it).


----------



## Interstate

@CroakV

Ive had that exact thought, but i seriously doubt any 30mm rad in push/pull would beat a AX rad in push. 1200 rpm seems to be the sweet spot for them, which to me is plenty quiet. Others will quickly disagree though haha


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Interstate*
> 
> @CroakV
> 
> Ive had that exact thought, but i seriously doubt any 30mm rad in push/pull would beat a AX rad in push. 1200 rpm seems to be the sweet spot for them, which to me is plenty quiet. Others will quickly disagree though haha


Yeah, I find 1200 RPM to be well above the annoying scale with SP120 QEs, the one set of SP120 PE's I bought for my H100i went right in the rubbish bin as I couldn't stand the high RPM at POST. Hell, even 800 RPM gets on my nerves when not masked by gaming. My default is to run all 5 SP120 QE's at their PWM low limit, just under 500 RPM, and letting them ramp up to 800-900 under load.

Can't stand to run my D5 Vario above 1 for that matter, the high frequency whine at anything above that drives me slowly insane.

And lets face it, I really picked the wrong case and case location for a quiet build. But it's just so damned pretty and looks so damned good on my desk...

But come summer time if I _have_ to run higher than 900 RPM to keep it cool, I'll be buying a new case that will support more radiators instead of ramping up fan speeds on this one. FYI, summer temps here in Malta creep up to close to 40C, and running the aircon to keep ambients in the 20C range in my flat is stupid expensive, like $500+ extra per month expensive.


----------



## theilya

look into rubber fan screws and rubber fan gasket.

I run my fans at 1300rpm and its fine for me, but after installing rubber grommets, rubber fan gasket and rubber fan screws all around i turned the fans up to 1900rpm


----------



## nyk20z3

Any company make a custom shroud to cover the HDD trays in the bottom of this case yet ?


----------



## jasonjlx

These guys make all the fan filters you'll need for the air 540: http://www.demcifilter.com/

Personally though, I think just the front intake is enough unless you have the case on the floor. I think this case has made people get a little too concerned about dust. haha


----------



## EJSEJS

Thanks for sharing the link, I was just looking for a dust filter kit for my Air 540 case


----------



## zmn668

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Good looking build! And welcome to the *R*ed *O*verload *G*uys club (_shh, it's a secret club_). And you know what might look better on the mesh? Dupli-Color Metalcast Anodized Red.
> 
> My only sorta regret with my build isn't the colour, it's the fact that with AX rads I can't do push/pull on the 360. They're proper tidy and perform well, but I suspect I'll want more fan when summer rolls around again. Guess I can swap out the AP120 QE fans for PE models (though a new 30mm rad would actually be cheaper, now that I think of it).


Was really on the fence with the 30mm rads until I read this from Martin's Liquid Lab:

"The Alphacool NexXxos ST30 has a lot going for it. While restriction is naturally higher than it's thicker counterparts, it's still reasonable. It's build quality is very good and matching that of its much higher priced brother/sister XT45 and UT60. It has premium like features including the all copper construction and the much appreciated screw protectors. Last but not least, the ST30 is my new king of ultra slow speed fans operating at 600RPM and really an excellent thermal performer using medium speed fans as well. While the XP may be the slim thickness leader in the medium to high speed range, the ST30 is flexing it's muscle at the low to medium side of things. You top all that off with a slim thickness value price point and it's a very strong all copper option to consider particularly for those with thickness space constraints requiring slim 30mm thicknesses."


----------



## CroakV

Got a little (ok, a _lot_) of Holiday Cheer ingested, thought I'd share some of it:


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> My only sorta regret with my build isn't the colour, it's the fact that with AX rads I can't do push/pull on the 360. They're proper tidy and perform well, but I suspect I'll want more fan when summer rolls around again. Guess I can swap out the AP120 QE fans for PE models (though a new 30mm rad would actually be cheaper, now that I think of it).


I had the same issue few months back, so I've opted for an RS240 in the top.
With it, the AX360 can accept push-pull with 25mm fans - but it is still VERY tight. The top fan is held in place only with the bottom screws!.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Guess you can add me now.. Goodbye to my big 800D and hello to small but actually portable case.. lol


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Yeah, I find 1200 RPM to be well above the annoying scale with SP120 QEs, the one set of SP120 PE's I bought for my H100i went right in the rubbish bin as I couldn't stand the high RPM at POST. Hell, even 800 RPM gets on my nerves when not masked by gaming. My default is to run all 5 SP120 QE's at their PWM low limit, just under 500 RPM, and letting them ramp up to 800-900 under load.
> 
> Can't stand to run my D5 Vario above 1 for that matter, the high frequency whine at anything above that drives me slowly insane.
> 
> And lets face it, I really picked the wrong case and case location for a quiet build. But it's just so damned pretty and looks so damned good on my desk...
> 
> But come summer time if I _have_ to run higher than 900 RPM to keep it cool, I'll be buying a new case that will support more radiators instead of ramping up fan speeds on this one. FYI, summer temps here in Malta creep up to close to 40C, and running the aircon to keep ambients in the 20C range in my flat is stupid expensive, like $500+ extra per month expensive.


OK, glad to know I'm not the only one who thinks that 800-900 RPM on some fans is still too loud. Whew.

But, yeah, this case will bring out the noise is any component, it seems, LOL.


----------



## Sujeto 1

This is pretty much the final look of my rig









I'll be uploading a video with the sound activatation running, recorded with my potatoe however.


----------



## DOODuk

For cooling i have 1 AF140 at the rear, and 2 SP120's on top with the H100i. I'm going with Corsair but would like to know what would be better at the front? " 2 x AF140's, 3 x AF120's or 3 x SP120's? There is nothing else at the front, only the dust filter.


----------



## jameyscott

3 SP120s if you have to stick to Corsair.


----------



## Y-it-Earp

im just going to copy l0nestars simple clean look. But first i have to find out how the hell he did those complex bends as i've no chance with these hands of spades.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Finally got to open up the box under my tree











And I'm in!


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> 3 SP120s if you have to stick to Corsair.


Sp120 are very complex fans to install, the rubber corners only make the untrheaded screw system even worst. Plus they are not quite no even at minimum RPM. I gues it is valid to test some other fans before Corsair this time.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> Sp120 are very complex fans to install, the rubber corners only make the untrheaded screw system even worst. Plus they are not quite no even at minimum RPM. I gues it is valid to test some other fans before Corsair this time.


He asked what would be better in the front. I gave him the answer. Filter = need for SP fans.


----------



## jasonjlx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOODuk*
> 
> For cooling i have 1 AF140 at the rear, and 2 SP120's on top with the H100i. I'm going with Corsair but would like to know what would be better at the front? " 2 x AF140's, 3 x AF120's or 3 x SP120's? There is nothing else at the front, only the dust filter.


The best would be three sp120s. I first went with three of them, my fan controller would make them buzz, they seem to be very picky with FCs. I then started running them straight off my PSU, at max they are obnoxiously loud, esp with this case. I then tried them with the low voltage connector, which runs them at 7v. Still not a nice sound even at that, also by that point it's like why bother if you're just going to cut their performance down like that. I ended up settling with 2x AF140 Quiet Editions up front. Honestly maybe ~2c difference, tough to tell because the only real way to benefit from three sp120s is you'd need to run them at max when you're gaming/need it. I found even with headphones on, with such an open case and with it on my desktop, forget it, they are way to disruptive sound wise. The 2x AF140s upfront I can run at max, very low hum sound, doesn't bother me at all. They still move a good amount of air, I don't think just the fan filter alone is all that restrictive. Corsair runs the stock case in this setup and I've seen it benchmarked with the AF140s, still has great temps. If you'll have the case at a good distance away and want the absolute best temps then by all means go for the sp120s, but I feel like the AF140s are a great compromise between sound and temp.


----------



## MillerLite1314

where is the sig tag located?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> Finally got to open up the box under my tree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm in!


No clothes in the box then 'eh?


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> No clothes in the box then 'eh?


Ha nope. I got all my gear switched over. Once I tie down my cables and fix ine of my sleeves I'll post pics with my build log that I will start in the spring.


----------



## jameyscott

Next month my Carbide 540 might be getting an upgrade to the tune of a EVGA x79 Dark and a 3930k and 16GB of ram. I see a C70 in my future for the 4770k and the Hero.


----------



## selk22

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> 
> Guess you can add me now.. Goodbye to my big 800D and hello to small but actually portable case.. lol





CLEAN!









I really like your setup


----------



## nyk20z3




----------



## NaciremaDiputs

So today I was placing an order on Newegg for some parts and as I was about to check out I noticed it recommended this product for me to buy.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811998141

At first I was thinking, "Why does this product exist?" Then I remembered how annoying walking across the room to turn on my HTPC can be when I want to watch a movie and it isn't already running. Then I wanted to smack myself for being lazy.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Next month my Carbide 540 might be getting an upgrade to the tune of a EVGA x79 Dark and a 3930k and 16GB of ram. I see a C70 in my future for the 4770k and the Hero.


What cpu and mobo are you replacing?

I've become rather disenfranchised with the EVGA motherboards over the years. I used to love them as much as their video cards, but it seems their quality control and design philosophy have been falling short of the mark when compared to the similar Asus products. The last EVGA board I used was a P67 and it gave me absolute fits with memory compatibility problems. EVGA kept telling me the memory I was using was fully capable of being stable at 1066 mghz, but none of the suggestions they made for how to change BIOS settings would work. After multiple RMAs for both the board and the memory, I ended up fixing my problem by replacing the board with an Asus board.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> What cpu and mobo are you replacing?
> 
> I've become rather disenfranchised with the EVGA motherboards over the years. I used to love them as much as their video cards, but it seems their quality control and design philosophy have been falling short of the mark when compared to the similar Asus products. The last EVGA board I used was a P67 and it gave me absolute fits with memory compatibility problems. EVGA kept telling me the memory I was using was fully capable of being stable at 1066 mghz, but none of the suggestions they made for how to change BIOS settings would work. After multiple RMAs for both the board and the memory, I ended up fixing my problem by replacing the board with an Asus board.


I'm not really replacing per say. The 4770k and Hero are just going to a secondary build for the wifey. I've heard a lot about EVGA being less than fantastic on Mobo's, but every review indicates that the EVGA X79 Dark is a fantastic board and after my friend telling me how long he has been out of a board after dealing with ASUS support over his RIVE. Not to mention them sending him a replacement with bent pins... From all that I've read on the EVGA forums, most bios complaints have been fixed by the most recent update.


----------



## Y-it-Earp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> So today I was placing an order on Newegg for some parts and as I was about to check out I noticed it recommended this product for me to buy.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811998141
> 
> At first I was thinking, "Why does this product exist?" Then I remembered how annoying walking across the room to turn on my HTPC can be when I want to watch a movie and it isn't already running. Then I wanted to smack myself for being lazy.


Thats what WOL is for









I would never buy a product that can be done for free via Wake on Lan and most have smartphones or tablets now anyway to turn it on. If not a simple network command from any browser will wake it up.

Mine is stored away under the stairs so most of the time its running 24/7 or if i feel like saving the planet i turn it off and use wake on lan to start it back up.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Y-it-Earp*
> 
> Thats what WOL is for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would never buy a product that can be done for free via Wake on Lan and most have smartphones or tablets now anyway to turn it on. If not a simple network command from any browser will wake it up.
> 
> Mine is stored away under the stairs so most of the time its running 24/7 or if i feel like saving the planet i turn it off and use wake on lan to start it back up.


My HTPC is an old Frankenstein-ish build that can't support WOL without an upgrade. The upgrade to make it work is actually pretty cheap because I just need a new NIC (its currently using a WiFi USB dongle because the NIC went bad and I had a WiFi USB dongle in my closet), but the pc is built on an old P55 board with an E8500 cpu. I have plans over the next couple of months to upgrade my main rig's Z77 + 2600K with a Z87 + 4770K. Once I've finished that upgrade, the Z77/2600K will replace the P55/E8500 in my HTPC rig and I'll address the upgrades needed for WOL at that time.

I just have to convince myself the 4770k is worth the cost of upgrading.


----------



## BrutusUK

Got 540 showing up tomorrow and just wondering what fan setup i should use for positive airflow within the case?

I have the following:
3x SP120 Performance Edition 120mm High Pressure Fan for front,
2x SP120 Performance Edition 120mm High Pressure Fan for h100i
1x AF140 Quiet Edition 140mm Low Noise High Airflow Fan for rear
Demci 540 dust filter fan kit.



Thinking of going with "B" but still unsure atm.

If anyone has advise or information for setting up positive airflow setup for the 540, would be very grateful. ty


----------



## MillerLite1314

http://www.overclock.net/t/1454134/build-log-corsair-air-540

I can't figure out my wifes new camera that I bought her for christmas so all my pictures look crap. Gonna have to tread through the manual and see if I can get some good shots up in this thread. I'm about to start planning a mod for this case as well as soon as I finish my old case for my lil bro. Add to me to the club list. Absolutely love this case. It's really quiet so far and I am about to order some AF120's to fit around it to start.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrutusUK*
> 
> Got 540 showing up tomorrow and just wondering what fan setup i should use for positive airflow within the case?
> 
> I have the following:
> 3x SP120 Performance Edition 120mm High Pressure Fan for front,
> 2x SP120 Performance Edition 120mm High Pressure Fan for h100i
> 1x AF140 Quiet Edition 140mm Low Noise High Airflow Fan for rear
> Demci 540 dust filter fan kit.
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of going with "B" but still unsure atm.
> 
> If anyone has advise or information for setting up positive airflow setup for the 540, would be very grateful. ty


I have a very similar fan setup, except I'm using 4 SP120s on my H100i.

I use option C, but I put a voltage step-down adapter on my AF140 rear exhaust to nudge the air pressure in the case more towards positive pressure because I don't use filters on anything except the front panel.

If you go with option B, you may want to ask about how well the AF140 performs when it's used with a Demciflex filter. I know the stock AF140L fans that come with this case are easily defeated by a filter, so I would imagine the aftermarket AF140 isn't much different.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1454134/build-log-corsair-air-540
> 
> I can't figure out my wifes new camera that I bought her for christmas so all my pictures look crap. Gonna have to tread through the manual and see if I can get some good shots up in this thread. I'm about to start planning a mod for this case as well as soon as I finish my old case for my lil bro. Add to me to the club list. Absolutely love this case. It's really quiet so far and I am about to order some AF120's to fit around it to start.


Before you order those AF120s, consider the SP120s instead.

The dust filter on the front panel of this case severely restricts air flow when used with the AF120. You will get much better results with SP120s when there are dust filters involved.

I'm in the process of replacing my 3xAF120s for this very reason.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> My HTPC is an old Frankenstein-ish build that can't support WOL without an upgrade. The upgrade to make it work is actually pretty cheap because I just need a new NIC (its currently using a WiFi USB dongle because the NIC went bad and I had a WiFi USB dongle in my closet), but the pc is built on an old P55 board with an E8500 cpu. I have plans over the next couple of months to upgrade my main rig's Z77 + 2600K with a Z87 + 4770K. Once I've finished that upgrade, the Z77/2600K will replace the P55/E8500 in my HTPC rig and I'll address the upgrades needed for WOL at that time.
> 
> I just have to convince myself the 4770k is worth the cost of upgrading.


The 4770k is a mild improvement. I wouldn't bother with it. The only true upgrade you can do is the x79 platform assuming you use things that are mutlithreaded well. If anything. I'd shoot for a higher overclock.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Before you order those AF120s, consider the SP120s instead.
> 
> The dust filter on the front panel of this case severely restricts air flow when used with the AF120. You will get much better results with SP120s when there are dust filters involved.
> 
> I'm in the process of replacing my 3xAF120s for this very reason.


Even the PE's? Thanks for the heads up! A full demciflex kit is at the top of my list so i look into SP120's instead.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> The 4770k is a mild improvement. I wouldn't bother with it. The only true upgrade you can do is the x79 platform assuming you use things that are mutlithreaded well. If anything. I'd shoot for a higher overclock.


Yeah, that's what I was think too actually.

The improvement the 4770k has over my 2600k isn't going to be noticeable in anything but benchmarks really. The only reason I was considering it is because I don't think I'll have the money for a major upgrade again in 2014 because I need to focus my disposable income on my car/motorcycle this year and I don't want to ring in 2015 with a bottleneck on my cpu. I'm also considering buying a diamond engagement ring this year for a certain someone (shhhhhh!). Between those commitments, I doubt I'll have another chance to upgrade before the Spring of 2015 comes around.

Since I have a crap load of unused PTO at work that I'm cashing out next week, this may be the best chance I get to stay ahead of the curve before I fall behind and start running into bottlenecks.

I tend to use my gaming rig to manage a small-to-medium sized virtual environment that can include 2 or 3 client workstations and 1 to 3 small virtual servers. This is where the Haswell chip would be noticeably better than my Sandy Bridge.


----------



## jameyscott

If you're doing that you would be much better off with the x79 platform. You can pick up a used 3930k for ~400 and an asus p9x79 for 250 new.


----------



## CroakV

So I gave the whole SP vs AF through the 540 filter thing a non-scientific "hand and paper towel test" since I have the filter laying around and a bunch of spare AF and SP fans that didn't go in the build.

Guess what? Surprisingly, my one and only AF120 QE right against the filter, pulling air, had better airflow than a SP120 PE at 2300 RPM, and of course was a helluva lot quieter. Could barely feel the SP120 at more than half a metre and it stopped pushing the paper towel before that, whereas the AF120 was blowing a paper towel across a 2 metre long table. The AF140 QE did even better, and the AF140L did best of all (though with a fair bit more noise).

Long story short, the stock Corsair filter is not very restrictive at ALL, it in no way compares to the flow stopping powers of a radiator or dense CPU heatsink. In a 540, from what I've seen, you're better off using airflow fans for intake if you're not pushing or pulling through a radiator. Different story perhaps in a traditional case where there's drive cages and suchlike to push through, and it may be a different story with aftermarket filters.

But there's a reason Corsair went with AF140L fans in a case they dubbed "Air".


----------



## jameyscott

Yes. The stock fan is better than corsair's aftermarket fans... I think you should try a different testing method.


----------



## xsists

Can anyone take pictures of how they installed the NZXT Hue LEDs? I am having trouble figuring out how to route the LED strip in the case. Seems to be a bit too long to go around the outside edge and the rear fan gets in the way of that. Where are you guys putting your plug and how are you routing the LED strip?


----------



## CroakV

Try it yourself, easy enough to test.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Try it yourself, easy enough to test.


I'd love to, but the only corsair fan i own the af140l, but does it make sense to you that corsair would include a better stock fan than their aftermarket series of fans? It doesn't to me. It make no sense business wise.


----------



## zmn668

This is the 2m white kit. I actually switched the rear fan to SP120 PE due to lack of clearance for the led to get past it along the inside edge. The 2m is a bit too long and so the excess just covered the bottom edge perfectly and as you see I have it tucked back in so it really isn't obvious. The 1m kit would be too short to go all the way around


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> So I gave the whole SP vs AF through the 540 filter thing a non-scientific "hand and paper towel test" since I have the filter laying around and a bunch of spare AF and SP fans that didn't go in the build.
> 
> Guess what? Surprisingly, my one and only AF120 QE right against the filter, pulling air, had better airflow than a SP120 PE at 2300 RPM, and of course was a helluva lot quieter. Could barely feel the SP120 at more than half a metre and it stopped pushing the paper towel before that, whereas the AF120 was blowing a paper towel across a 2 metre long table. The AF140 QE did even better, and the AF140L did best of all (though with a fair bit more noise).
> 
> Long story short, the stock Corsair filter is not very restrictive at ALL, it in no way compares to the flow stopping powers of a radiator or dense CPU heatsink. In a 540, from what I've seen, you're better off using airflow fans for intake if you're not pushing or pulling through a radiator. Different story perhaps in a traditional case where there's drive cages and suchlike to push through, and it may be a different story with aftermarket filters.
> 
> But there's a reason Corsair ent with AF140L fans in a case they dubbed "Air".


So what youre saying is go with AF120&140 PE's over Sp120 PE PWM? Right now the price difference is 20 USD so I would like to go with the best performing with a demciflex full filter kit.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'd love to, but the only corsair fan i own the af140l, but does it make sense to you that corsair would include a better stock fan than their aftermarket series of fans? It doesn't to me. It make no sense business wise.


The only real difference between an AF140L and an AF140 QE is the trim rings, rubber corners, and a slight change in RPM, since they're not billed as "quiet" units. The cost difference between the two is probably pennies.

As far as business sense, Corsair would indeed put good stock fans in the 540 to bolster its claim as a great air-cooled system, maintain their reputation for good quality, and as mentioned, they're not much cheaper to produce than the AF140 retail units. It's the same reason they paint their case interiors, use quality mounting hardware, quality switches, quality black cables, quality plastics in the case, etc. At MSRP it's a low-end premium case or an upper-end mid-level case so it needs to hit a quality bar to justify the price to consumers, and there's enough margin to justify the higher cost of goods on Corsair's part.

And I'm sure they know enthusiasts will still spend the extra money for the retail AF fans just for the trim rings, so they're not really hurting sales of the aftermarket fans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> So what youre saying is go with AF120&140 PE's over Sp120 PE PWM? Right now the price difference is 20 USD so I would like to go with the best performing with a demciflex full filter kit.


Couldn't tell you how they perform with Demciflex filters, no idea how restrictive those are compared to the stock 540 front filter. But I suspect AF fans will still be a better choice just looking at the pictures.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Couldn't tell you how they perform with Demciflex filters, no idea how restrictive those are compared to the stock 540 front filter. But I suspect AF fans will still be a better choice just looking at the pictures.


Ok. Time to do a little more research before making my first big purchase of parts for this case.


----------



## zmn668

FWIW... the stock fans in my 540 were really bad. 2 of the 3 made a grinding sound when I reduced the voltage at all and were too loud at 12v. The SP120 PE at 5v are much smoother with no mechanical noise. I purchased with a plan to add rads in the near future so the SP's made the most sense and I would rather have the PE running at minimal volts and know I can increase performance in the summer if I need to.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zmn668*
> 
> FWIW... the stock fans in my 540 were really bad. 2 of the 3 made a grinding sound when I reduced the voltage at all and were too loud at 12v. The SP120 PE at 5v are much smoother with no mechanical noise. I purchased with a plan to add rads in the near future so the SP's made the most sense and I would rather have the PE running at minimal volts and know I can increase performance in the summer if I need to.


Agreed. There is a bigger difference in the fan than just the rubber mount, trim rings, and RPM. It's an okay quality fan that performs decently enough until you decide to upgrade it. I'm personally sticking away from Corsair fans because they are more about looks than performance and the SP series it touchy when undervolting and using an FC. (So I've heard) Honestly, if you're buying expensive parts like 300+ CPUs 400+ GPUs and you aren't spending a dime on fans, you're doing something wrong. There is so much unlocked potential when upgrading your case airflow. AF140Ls may cut it for some people, but if you have anything performance oriented do yourself a favor and spend a few bucks on some decent fans.

When going from my AF140Ls in the front with filter to the AP15s There was a huge difference. I dropped around 5C idle on my top card when I had MSI 770s and about 10C at load. This is partially do to the bottom 120 hitting right in between the cards, though. With the AF140Ls I barely felt any airflow through the filter and when I installed the AP15s I was amazed. I thought I put them in wrong at first because I felt the air passing over my hand into the fan, haha.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

I too am looking to replace my front intake fans on my air 540. The stock fans just aren't cutting it with my Windforce GTX 780 SLI. Also, ordered some rubber u channel and a black fan grill for a side 140mm case fan installation near the graphics cards. Time to get out the 5 1/2" hole saw..


----------



## riley989

Got my watercooling in today:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rileybaker/11579345144/

The back isn't very tidy








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rileybaker/11578922335/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rileybaker/11578938225/

Old Res tube vs new one:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rileybaker/11579144623/

And the CPU block and rad:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rileybaker/11579148903/

Bought the fittings from two shops as neither had enough in stock, Performance PC's however sent me the wrong ones (checked my order to make sure it wasn't my mistake), they sent me 16/13mm instead of 16/10mm. Managed to make it work by using them like barbs, not pretty but will do untill I can get it sorted with them.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riley989*
> 
> Got my watercooling in today:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/rileybaker/11579345144/


What fans did you use?


----------



## riley989

I got more of the ones the case came with, Corsair AF140 White LED.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riley989*
> 
> I got more of the ones the case came with, Corsair AF140 White LED.


But AF are bad for rads. =/


----------



## riley989

Really? I thought airflow was good for Rad's, should I seal it up instead?


----------



## Rodman

This is my rig. Built it less than a month ago and been adding some flare to it. Recently for Xmax added some custom ext sleeves, back plates and SLI Bridge which came DOA =(.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riley989*
> 
> Really? I thought airflow was good for Rad's, should I seal it up instead?


Airflow is good, low static pressure is not.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rodman*
> 
> This is my rig. Built it less than a month ago and been adding some flare to it. Recently for Xmax added some custom ext sleeves, back plates and SLI Bridge which came DOA =(.


How are your GPU temps on those non reference 780 ti's? Curious, because in BF4 my top non reference Windforce GTX 780 Ghz Ed runs low 80's unless I turn up the fan sped quite high..


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

If you want good airflow when there is resistance to airflow you use fans with a high static pressure rating. Hell, if you read the description for the AF120 on Corsair's website it states that it is intended for "unrestricted airflow where you have 3 cm of clearance".

I had to have an engineer explain it to me, but basically what he told me was the following...

The argument of whether to use an AF120 or an SP120 is silly because one is for unrestricted airflow and one is for when you have restrictions to airflow. Therefore, the correct question to ask is; "Does the filter restrict airflow?"

If you believe it does, then use the SP120 because it is the fan designed to work best when airflow is restricted.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rodman*
> 
> This is my rig. Built it less than a month ago and been adding some flare to it. Recently for Xmax added some custom ext sleeves, back plates and SLI Bridge which came DOA =(.


are you using front panel extensions and extension for front audio too? if so which?


----------



## Rodman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> How are your GPU temps on those non reference 780 ti's? Curious, because in BF4 my top non reference Windforce GTX 780 Ghz Ed runs low 80's unless I turn up the fan sped quite high..


I keep fan speed high myself with custom fan curve settings for heat. But with 90% fan speed keeps my cards below 80 c. SLI runs way warmer no matter what. On BF4 at the moment I am running it only on one card due to the latest patch messing my SLI. That being said with one card runs below 75c.


----------



## Rodman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> are you using front panel extensions and extension for front audio too? if so which?


My DAC/AMP is connected via USB man. I don't use the front audio at all.


----------



## ironhide138

I can get the black air 540 for 99$ on sale..... but man, the silver case looks great.... any word on if corsair plans on making Lee versions of their sp120 fans?


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rodman*
> 
> I keep fan speed high myself with custom fan curve settings for heat. But with 90% fan speed keeps my cards below 80 c. SLI runs way warmer no matter what. On BF4 at the moment I am running it only on one card due to the latest patch messing my SLI. That being said with one card runs below 75c.


im running 780 SLI and have no problem in BF4


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> If you want good airflow when there is resistance to airflow you use fans with a high static pressure rating. Hell, if you read the description for the AF120 on Corsair's website it states that it is intended for "unrestricted airflow where you have 3 cm of clearance".
> 
> I had to have an engineer explain it to me, but basically what he told me was the following...
> 
> The argument of whether to use an AF120 or an SP120 is silly because one is for unrestricted airflow and one is for when you have restrictions to airflow. Therefore, the correct question to ask is; "Does the filter restrict airflow?"
> 
> If you believe it does, then use the SP120 because it is the fan designed to work best when airflow is restricted.


I hope many people read this.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> im running 780 SLI and have no problem in BF4


I had a lot of issues with texture flickering prior to the latest patch myself, seems to be much better now. And I see that you have reference GPU's in your sig, keeps things much cooler than non-reference.. Hence the custom fan profile.

When my top card hits 80C my GPU clocks (1150mhz core) start underclocking.. Then staying around 1040mhz core. GPU Boost 2.0 for ya..


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I hope many people read this.


I should give up, since snake oil always wins on the internet. But I won't just yet.

3 centimetres clearance, a bit more than the thickness of a case fan, in _front_ of the airflow _because of the wide air dispersal pattern of AF type fan blades_. That pattern won't change much with typical case filters, _especially_ not if they're on the intake side of the fan like in a 540. Hell, there's a lot of cases with drive cages more than 30 millimetres away from intake fan mounts.

If you were pulling or pushing through cheesecloth or something equally dense, then it might matter. Otherwise, if you want airflow, go with airflow fans.

Corsair did, if this whole "need moar static pressure to get through that filter that's so non-restrictive it doesn't even occlude my vision" thing really had an impact they'd have slapped pair of SP120L fans in the front. They didn't.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> I had a lot of issues with texture flickering prior to the latest patch myself, seems to be much better now. And I see that you have reference GPU's in your sig, keeps things much cooler than non-reference.. Hence the custom fan profile.
> 
> When my top card hits 80C my GPU clocks (1150mhz core) start underclocking.. Then staying around 1040mhz core. GPU Boost 2.0 for ya..


that because youre still using stock bios.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/15900_100#post_21453263

read up and get sky's modded bios. No more 2.0 and extra .12 voltages


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> that because youre still using stock bios.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393791/official-nvidia-gtx-780-owners-club/15900_100#post_21453263
> 
> read up and get sky's modded bios. No more 2.0 and extra .12 voltages


I haven't looked into a modded bios.. I'm happy with the cards performance as they are. I guess If I wanted to squeeze out every single possible frame than I would. IDK, I will probably buy two 800 series cards when they come out next year anyway..


----------



## Rodman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> im running 780 SLI and have no problem in BF4


The latest patch messed my SLI and haven't tried turning it on since then. I still get 60-90 FPS max everything on 110hz OC QNIX monitor.


----------



## spiderxjz82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xsists*
> 
> Can anyone take pictures of how they installed the NZXT Hue LEDs? I am having trouble figuring out how to route the LED strip in the case. Seems to be a bit too long to go around the outside edge and the rear fan gets in the way of that. Where are you guys putting your plug and how are you routing the LED strip?


It is too long, I started in the bottom right corner and connected this end up to the controller, then ran the LEDs along the bottom, up the left side, around the top, back down the right hand side, then it was just the right length for me to run it back ON TOP of the strip I already laid along the bottom. So I have it kind of 'stacked' on the bottom edge in two layers, kinda odd way of doing it but still, it works really well, I used 3M double sided tape to secure it as I'd already had the strips in another case previous to that one.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Agreed. There is a bigger difference in the fan than just the rubber mount, trim rings, and RPM. It's an okay quality fan that performs decently enough until you decide to upgrade it. I'm personally sticking away from Corsair fans because they are more about looks than performance and the SP series it touchy when undervolting and using an FC. (So I've heard) Honestly, if you're buying expensive parts like 300+ CPUs 400+ GPUs and you aren't spending a dime on fans, you're doing something wrong. There is so much unlocked potential when upgrading your case airflow. AF140Ls may cut it for some people, but if you have anything performance oriented do yourself a favor and spend a few bucks on some decent fans.
> 
> When going from my AF140Ls in the front with filter to the AP15s There was a huge difference. I dropped around 5C idle on my top card when I had MSI 770s and about 10C at load. This is partially do to the bottom 120 hitting right in between the cards, though. With the AF140Ls I barely felt any airflow through the filter and when I installed the AP15s I was amazed. I thought I put them in wrong at first because I felt the air passing over my hand into the fan, haha.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> I should give up, since snake oil always wins on the internet. But I won't just yet.
> 
> 3 centimetres clearance, a bit more than the thickness of a case fan, in _front_ of the airflow _because of the wide air dispersal pattern of AF type fan blades_. That pattern won't change much with typical case filters, _especially_ not if they're on the intake side of the fan like in a 540. Hell, there's a lot of cases with drive cages more than 30 millimetres away from intake fan mounts.
> 
> If you were pulling or pushing through cheesecloth or something equally dense, then it might matter. Otherwise, if you want airflow, go with airflow fans.
> 
> Corsair did, if this whole "need moar static pressure to get through that filter that's so non-restrictive it doesn't even occlude my vision" thing really had an impact they'd have slapped pair of SP120L fans in the front. They didn't.


Real world difference in temperatures vs piece of paper towel. They are stock fans, I really don't get why you are arguing about this. They are not good fans and so many people have complained about them in this thread. Please just stop trying to tell people these are good fans.

As far as the drive cage comparison, those are very restrictive and should be replaced with sp fans or removed if not in use. It does maoe a difference. Countless people on this site have proved that. On mobile at the moment or I would find the threads, but I assume you have a basic knowledge of google fu and can find that out for yourself, so I won't bother finding them for you.

@DaveLT care to drop your immense knowledge?


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rodman*
> 
> The latest patch messed my SLI and haven't tried turning it on since then. I still get 60-90 FPS max everything on 110hz OC QNIX monitor.


I seem to get 80-100 fps with SLI

ultra, 2msaa and shadowplay turned on.
I guess shadowplay eats alot of fps


----------



## Rodman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> It is too long, I started in the bottom right corner and connected this end up to the controller, then ran the LEDs along the bottom, up the left side, around the top, back down the right hand side, then it was just the right length for me to run it back ON TOP of the strip I already laid along the bottom. So I have it kind of 'stacked' on the bottom edge in two layers, kinda odd way of doing it but still, it works really well, I used 3M double sided tape to secure it as I'd already had the strips in another case previous to that one.


I got you man. Mines just arrived today and installed them without a hitch. When I began installing them I tucked some in under the PCI area then began running it through. Here are the pics.



http://imgur.com/7BhnNx6




http://imgur.com/PFyuJ4J




http://imgur.com/sPr5fXW




http://imgur.com/zv8siFc


----------



## ironhide138

so... can I get more pics of the silver case







having a hard time decideing on that one, or the black.... black is 50$ less right now..... but the silver is so nice.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rodman*
> 
> I got you man. Mines just arrived today and installed them without a hitch. When I began installing them I tucked some in under the PCI area then began running it through. Here are the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/7BhnNx6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/PFyuJ4J
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/sPr5fXW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/zv8siFc


Really liking that NZXT Hue kit. May go with that instead and stick to just the corsair link cooling kit. I'm kind of hesitant about the drive mount style though of the unit.


----------



## Rodman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> Really liking that NZXT Hue kit. May go with that instead and stick to just the corsair link cooling kit. I'm kind of hesitant about the drive mount style though of the unit.


I don't mind the drive mount style at all. Case is very spacious and easy easy cable management. Planning to water cool in a few weeks


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rodman*
> 
> I don't mind the drive mount style at all. Case is very spacious and easy easy cable management. Planning to water cool in a few weeks


Tell me about it. This case replaced my CM690 NVidia edition and I'm loving it. I'm in the planning stages right now and I'm thinking of replacing my H80i with a custom loop sometime in the spring.


----------



## riley989

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Real world difference in temperatures vs piece of paper towel. They are stock fans, I really don't get why you are arguing about this. They are not good fans and so many people have complained about them in this thread. Please just stop trying to tell people these are good fans.
> 
> As far as the drive cage comparison, those are very restrictive and should be replaced with sp fans or removed if not in use. It does maoe a difference. Countless people on this site have proved that. On mobile at the moment or I would find the threads, but I assume you have a basic knowledge of google fu and can find that out for yourself, so I won't bother finding them for you.
> 
> @DaveLT care to drop your immense knowledge?


You may be right but I'm not to worried about getting every last ounce out of my system, as far as I can tell, the 0.5-1.0 degree difference some better fans might make doesn't make a whole lot of difference in how far I can overclock. I'm more after good looks, reasonable sound levels and good performance.

If I had a GPU watercooled in the loop as well I would probably look at better fans, but even overclocked those fans with that rad seem more then capable of cooling an 3930k. Also at $30 a piece, I wouldn't exactly call them cheap fans.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riley989*
> 
> You may be right but I'm not to worried about getting every last ounce out of my system, as far as I can tell, the 0.5-1.0 degree difference some better fans might make doesn't make a whole lot of difference in how far I can overclock. I'm more after good looks, reasonable sound levels and good performance.
> 
> If I had a GPU watercooled in the loop as well I would probably look at better fans, but even overclocked those fans with that rad seem more then capable of cooling an 3930k. Also at $30 a piece, I wouldn't exactly call them cheap fans.


The fans you have and the stock fans are different. The stock fans are cheap, the ones you haven't albeit they are not ideal for radiators. If they work for what you are doing, awesome.







I'm just trying to help people understand the difference and for those wanting to eek out that last little bit of performance out of their system. Or, at least help people decide on the proper fan for them. If looks are you desire, then you really can't go wrong with the AF LED series, because those things do look pretty awesome, but I'm after maximum performance because that is what I have to have in order to drive triple surround @ 120hz.

On a side note, next week I'm getting my EVGA X79 dark and 3930k. I'll be updating with some pics because I'll have to modify the case a bit in order to fit the new mobo.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> so... can I get more pics of the silver case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> having a hard time decideing on that one, or the black.... black is 50$ less right now..... but the silver is so nice.


I would buy the black one and then use the $50 I saved to buy some really cool paint and make it a color that nobody else has done yet. Imagine a 540 painted with some of that metallic anodized purple chrome paint or a high gloss candy red. That would be awesome and unique!

I like to paint though.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I would buy the black one and then use the $50 I saved to buy some really cool paint and make it a color that nobody else has done yet. Imagine a 540 painted with some of that metallic anodized purple chrome paint or a high gloss candy red. That would be awesome and unique!
> 
> I like to paint though.


I thinking about doing a metallic blue once I get the red on the evga x79 dark gone. Not sure how to go about that. Caliper paint would probably be my best option but I don't want to void a warranty on a 400 dollar board.


----------



## sdcalihusker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I would buy the black one and then use the $50 I saved to buy some really cool paint and make it a color that nobody else has done yet. Imagine a 540 painted with some of that metallic anodized purple chrome paint or a high gloss candy red. That would be awesome and unique!
> 
> I like to paint though.


That's what I did when I bought my case. Painted it a nice cherry red with white trim. Going to be adding rigid acrylic for the tubing soon.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

When I installed my NZXT Hue I started my strip on the windowed side panel side of the case just below the rear exhaust fan. I ran it around the inside of the case to the top corner above the rear exhaust and then I gave it a little slack and looped it around towards the motherboard tray along the top of the case, then I did the same loop and turned the corner to run across the top of the case behind my radiator and then back down the front panel behind the fans. It should end right between the middle and bottom rubber grommets, so you should be able to easily hide all the cables in the back chamber of the case.

If you use my route for the strip, you will need to replace the adhesive that comes with it. And you will also need to take your radiator out as well to properly adhere everything.


----------



## Jasecore




----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> When I installed my NZXT Hue I started my strip on the windowed side panel side of the case just below the rear exhaust fan. I ran it around the inside of the case to the top corner above the rear exhaust and then I gave it a little slack and looped it around towards the motherboard tray along the top of the case, then I did the same loop and turned the corner to run across the top of the case behind my radiator and then back down the front panel behind the fans. It should end right between the middle and bottom rubber grommets, so you should be able to easily hide all the cables in the back chamber of the case.
> 
> If you use my route for the strip, you will need to replace the adhesive that comes with it. And you will also need to take your radiator out as well to properly adhere everything.


My Hue came with the same Amazon order as the 540, so the very first thing I did was to install the light strip. Started on the top inside back, (just about even with the cable pass-through that'd be above the 8-pin CPU plug, leaving enough room for a loop of the Hue cable to connect), then ran it clear around the top of the case with the lights facing the window on the side, facing the rear of the case on the front side, then facing down along the windows side, then down the back facing towards the motherboard, then across the bottom facing up, and then back up the front about 3/4 of the way, facing the rear. After all my parts were installed, I adjusted the window-side lights on the top and bottom to be a little closer to the outside edge to reduce visibility of the actual LED's from outside the case (they're a little underneath the lip of the side panel when it's in place).

Only issue I have with that routing is that there's one light that's right up against the AF140 QE exhaust fan that I may just tape over, and I might have been better off running the first bit on the back facing down since my radiator blocks most of the light, and there's light bleed out the top grill that splashes against the wall that bothers me a little bit.


----------



## maynard14




----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasecore*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is your gpu a 770? How well does it do in 3-way surround with a single gpu?

The iron man is a nice touch. I have Lego Star Wars minifigs hanging out around my hard drives.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> My Hue came with the same Amazon order as the 540, so the very first thing I did was to install the light strip. Started on the top inside back, (just about even with the cable pass-through that'd be above the 8-pin CPU plug, leaving enough room for a loop of the Hue cable to connect), then ran it clear around the top of the case with the lights facing the window on the side, facing the rear of the case on the front side, then facing down along the windows side, then down the back facing towards the motherboard, then across the bottom facing up, and then back up the front about 3/4 of the way, facing the rear. After all my parts were installed, I adjusted the window-side lights on the top and bottom to be a little closer to the outside edge to reduce visibility of the actual LED's from outside the case (they're a little underneath the lip of the side panel when it's in place).
> 
> Only issue I have with that routing is that there's one light that's right up against the AF140 QE exhaust fan that I may just tape over, and I might have been better off running the first bit on the back facing down since my radiator blocks most of the light, and there's light bleed out the top grill that splashes against the wall that bothers me a little bit.


I think I must have taken the strip out and put it back in 5 or 6 times before I was satisfied with mine. I tried a few different things involving combinations with a few CCFL kits I have laying around too, but ultimately ended up with just the LED strip.


----------



## Jasecore

Hi there no its a GTX780 SC ACX and it runs very well get around 72fps on bf3 on high and 60fps all day long on bf4 set on medium
heading for a titan after the p87 i7 (k) upgrade hoping they make a Ti of that lol


----------



## aaaflyer

Hi guys, just wondering did you guys install top fans? or mostly leave as it is (2 intake, 1 exhaust)

thanks!


----------



## Treble20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaaflyer*
> 
> Hi guys, just wondering did you guys install top fans? or mostly leave as it is (2 intake, 1 exhaust)
> 
> thanks!


Looking back mate I think alot of us changed things around,either way more intake (filtered) then outgoing is better imo.

I added rads in top and front so have fans to suit.


----------



## Interstate

So I'm getting that itch again to change something in my rig, just not sure what though... I'm thinking of some GT-ap15s, different color sleeving, different color of mayhems... Any suggestions?


----------



## stick2one




----------



## Treble20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Interstate*
> 
> So I'm getting that itch again to change something in my rig, just not sure what though... I'm thinking of some GT-ap15s, different color sleeving, different color of mayhems... Any suggestions?


I dunno if it has been addressed before but why you have your roof fans pulling into case ?


----------



## Interstate

Positive pressure, better temps and the only downside is more dust but I clean my pc regularly so its a non-issue to me


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Treble20*
> 
> I dunno if it has been addressed before but why you have your roof fans pulling into case ?


Same reason I did for awhile, the air up there is 6C cooler than the pre-heated air coming out of my intake 360, and the whole loop ended up being about 2C cooler, though mobo temps went up a few degrees with the extra hot air being pushed in (no big deal, still in the low 30's). I went back to push exhaust on the 240 mainly because SP120's ain't real good at being quiet while pulling. And with the way I plumbed things, I'd have to drain the loop and redo some tubing in order to lower the 240 enough to put the fans on top in push.

Me, I'm not too worried about dust, here in Malta you could duct-tape every crack and wrap the whole thing in visqueen, and that ****-brown dust blown up from Africa would _still_ get in, so monthly cleaning is always going to be a thing here.


----------



## Treble20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Interstate*
> 
> Positive pressure, better temps and the only downside is more dust but I clean my pc regularly so its a non-issue to me


Yes just curious as all as I have a similar set up and 3 in and 2 out is plenty for me with rear blocked out. Thermal dynamics just means the top fans are working even harder so will slightly increase noise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Same reason I did for awhile, the air up there is 6C cooler than the pre-heated air coming out of my intake 360, and the whole loop ended up being about 2C cooler, though mobo temps went up a few degrees with the extra hot air being pushed in (no big deal, still in the low 30's). I went back to push exhaust on the 240 mainly because SP120's ain't real good at being quiet while pulling. And with the way I plumbed things, I'd have to drain the loop and redo some tubing in order to lower the 240 enough to put the fans on top in push.
> 
> Me, I'm not too worried about dust, here in Malta you could duct-tape every crack and wrap the whole thing in visqueen, and that ****-brown dust blown up from Africa would _still_ get in, so monthly cleaning is always going to be a thing here.


I live in a busy house dude and there is alot of dust ALOT, And with my front 3 fans as intake and filtered and top as exhaust I have no dust problems what so ever.

"fans on top of the rad in push" ? that does not make sense to me as you will still be pushing air into the case. Would be no need to rebuild the loop just flip the fans over and have them Pushing hot air out of the case over the rad. rather then pushing air over the rad and then warm air into the case.

Also both issues increased heat inside the case and will effect uncooled components, Imo it aint a good idea even without water cooling this is an "Air"540 after all with optimized air flow.


----------



## Interstate

I have tested both positions of the fans, as push and pull. The difference is trivial at best. As far as fan noise, I run them at ~800 rpm and I hear my mechanical Hdd above all else.

I was hoping to get an opinion to my original question, not a fan orientation lecture lol


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Treble20*
> 
> Yes just curious as all as I have a similar set up and 3 in and 2 out is plenty for me with rear blocked out. Thermal dynamics just means the top fans are working even harder so will slightly increase noise.
> I live in a busy house dude and there is alot of dust ALOT, And with my front 3 fans as intake and filtered and top as exhaust I have no dust problems what so ever.
> 
> "fans on top of the rad in push" ? that does not make sense to me as you will still be pushing air into the case. Would be no need to rebuild the loop just flip the fans over and have them Pushing hot air out of the case over the rad. rather then pushing air over the rad and then warm air into the case.
> 
> Also both issues increased heat inside the case and will effect uncooled components, Imo it aint a good idea even without water cooling this is an "Air"540 after all with optimized air flow.


Busy house? Heh, you don't have a sirocco dumping fine desert dust by the kiloton every few months though, in one of the most _densely populated countries in the world_, a place where half the buildings are made of crumbling limestone and the other half with cheap crumbling concrete, a place where you have to leave your windows open because it's bloody hot and almost rain-free 8 months out of the year, 40C is a common ambient, and energy costs are so high that running the AC is cost prohibitive even for high income households. So you might understand my desire to maximize cooling of the toasty bits at the expense of the lukewarm bits, and not giving a damn about dust prevention because here, _there's no such thing_.

As for the fans on top of the rad, yes, I _wanted_ to push on the rad with cooler outside air because pushing is fair bit quieter than pulling. Just couldn't be assed to tear down the loop to do it just yet. I have very short and straight tubing runs from the 240 to the CPU with no slack (see my rig pics) and I'd have to re-route the line coming from the pump to avoid kinking. I'll do it in the next month or two, before the hot weather comes again though.


----------



## Treble20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Interstate*
> 
> I have tested both positions of the fans, as push and pull. The difference is trivial at best. As far as fan noise, I run them at ~800 rpm and I hear my mechanical Hdd above all else.
> 
> I was hoping to get an opinion to my original question, not a fan orientation lecture lol


Not really a lecture mate and I was just asking it seems a general question here gets blown out of proportion.

As for the fan change again I would say it would be the same. If you are changing fans the Blades will be hidden as they are facing the radiator. So it is dependent on performance/cooling gains. Sleeving I would say yeah go for it I am in the process of re-sleeving my original corsair cables to get a more personalized look .
The Blue XSPC led in the CPU cooler I think is the only blue I can see and was wondering have you considered swapping it out for a white LED ?

And I guess all the above stated brings to fluid colour. White is nice and I had it in my rig before hand but how long have you had it in there ? and if going for a white LED and nice un-complicated Black and white build will look sweet imo.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Busy house? Heh, you don't have a sirocco dumping fine desert dust by the kiloton every few months though, in one of the most _densely populated countries in the world_, a place where half the buildings are made of crumbling limestone and the other half with cheap crumbling concrete, a place where you have to leave your windows open because it's bloody hot and almost rain-free 8 months out of the year, 40C is a common ambient, and energy costs are so high that running the AC is cost prohibitive even for high income households. So you might understand my desire to maximize cooling of the toasty bits at the expense of the lukewarm bits, and not giving a damn about dust prevention because here, _there's no such thing_.
> 
> As for the fans on top of the rad, yes, I _wanted_ to push on the rad with cooler outside air because pushing is fair bit quieter than pulling. Just couldn't be assed to tear down the loop to do it just yet. I have very short and straight tubing runs from the 240 to the CPU with no slack (see my rig pics) and I'd have to re-route the line coming from the pump to avoid kinking. I'll do it in the next month or two, before the hot weather comes again though.


Yes dude have seen pics of your rig.

I have no desire to turn this into a pissing contest. I was simply commenting on someone else's rig about the fan placement and you chimed in.

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion.

I use and have used for a while the Corsair sp 120's (QE) and if hot air rises and the fans are pushing against them in your all ready hot climate they are going to be working harder thus making more nose.

Pic of my rig show a dust filtered 360 (3x 120s) intake and a 240 exhaust (2x 120s) This gives positive air pressure and no need to clean the inside of my case. With a large rad as intake this will push hot air inside your case( in an already hot climate) thus increasing the temps of components that are NOT cooled other then by air flowing over making it important to keep the air overflow as cool as possible. The other components that are included in the loop are cooled by the Loop and therefore a few degrees are tolerable ( as you can get this difference from thermal paste used and seating of the heatsink.

I am using the NZXT sentry LXE with them and they are running fans at 800 rpm on desktop use ( whisper quite) and crank up to 1300 rpm temp dependent on gaming with CPU and Gpu oc's.

Dust is dust and generally in house is human debris (dead skin and stuff) things from outside is/are dirt.


----------



## Interstate

I actually planned on ordering a white led for the cpu block, glad to hear someone else thought that it was out of place haha


----------



## Treble20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Interstate*
> 
> I actually planned on ordering a white led for the cpu block, glad to hear someone else thought that it was out of place haha


;-) Yeah I like all unison and stuff

I had the same trouble with the Hmmmmmmm from my HDD's so I trashed them and got an external USB 3tb one that I hide under my desk where the Vibrations are not felt or heard ... love whisper quite rigs.


----------



## aaaflyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Treble20*
> 
> Looking back mate I think alot of us changed things around,either way more intake (filtered) then outgoing is better imo.
> 
> I added rads in top and front so have fans to suit.


hmmm isnt it better if have 2 exhaust fans on top? or does it matter at all haha


----------



## Treble20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaaflyer*
> 
> hmmm isnt it better if have 2 exhaust fans on top? or does it matter at all haha


Honestly I can not remember the stock config of the fans. But my Point I think I was trying to make that 2 in 1 out gives positive air pressure and that most of us have changed the stock config but still respecting the 2/1 ratio. I personally have 3 in 2 out thus still keeping the positive air pressure inside the case reducing dust intake from unfiltered holes and fans.

My issue with the Rear fan being an exhaust is a lot of people have the cases backed against walls and this restricts airflow making what ever fan is there work harder increasing noise.

So I took the option to block the rear fan hole and my 3/2 ratio works fine.


----------



## greywarden

I have the front as intake, top/back as output fans. The enormous phantek cooler almost reaches from the front fans to the rear fan, creates almost a wind tunnel through the heatsink, haha.


----------



## spiderxjz82

I'm almost there, ran out of 90 degree fittings for that top left hose, blew up one of the Titans, but that should be sorted soon!


----------



## Treble20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> I have the front as intake, top/back as output fans. The enormous phantek cooler almost reaches from the front fans to the rear fan, creates almost a wind tunnel through the heatsink, haha.


Nice man what are your temps on the CPU?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> I'm almost there, ran out of 90 degree fittings for that top left hose, blew up one of the Titans, but that should be sorted soon!


Damn man how you kill a titan ?


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stick2one*


any benefits of 2 extra fans on h100i?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> any benefits of 2 extra fans on h100i?


Couple C lower temps.


----------



## NJboneless

Slightly older PC, but this case is the best!


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> Couple C lower temps.


eh, I would get it because it looks kinda cool, but I dont like that it blocks the view of my sleeved PSU and FAN extension cable







)


----------



## spiderxjz82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Treble20*
> 
> Damn man how you kill a titan ?


Honestly, no clue, had been running overclocked just fine, dropped it all back, ran Valley, popped after about 10 minutes.. no idea why. Logs show both cards only reached around 40 degrees, while overclocked, stress testing would hit 54 degrees....

Unlucky I guess, voltage spike perhaps, no idea.

Should be able to sort a replacement fairly soon though I hope.


----------



## Concept_357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Treble20*
> 
> Nice man what are your temps on the CPU?
> Damn man how you kill a titan ?


What LEDs are you using?


----------



## Treble20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Concept_357*
> 
> What LEDs are you using?


NZXT White LED Light Kit all in my sig bro ;-)


----------



## Concept_357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Treble20*
> 
> NZXT White LED Light Kit all in my sig bro ;-)


I'm assuming the LED strips that come with the Hue will be the same?


----------



## Treble20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Concept_357*
> 
> I'm assuming the LED strips that come with the Hue will be the same?


Nah mate I did a quick google of the NZXT Hue ones to see what hey look like and mine are braided and come with clips to attach to the case to hold in place the Hue ones are flat and sticky.


----------



## TimTheEnchanter

My lovely wife picked up this case for me for Christmas. Here's a few pics of the outside/inside. Still need to do some better cable management and elevate it off the carpet.


----------



## PhodS

hi everyone,
i'm join in this club,
i saw some setups with 2 radiators and this is my interest too. which is the best for the corsair sp120 push/pull?

best regards


----------



## Rodman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> eh, I would get it because it looks kinda cool, but I dont like that it blocks the view of my sleeved PSU and FAN extension cable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


This. =)


----------



## ModestMeowth

Here's my watercooled rig


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> eh, I would get it because it looks kinda cool, but I dont like that it blocks the view of my sleeved PSU and FAN extension cable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


And that's why they make different cases, I personally want my PSU's and cables (even though they are sleeved and pretty) hidden as much as possible, because I personally feel that every psu (even my really expensive ones) are butt ugly.

But because everybody has different personal preferences is the reason we have so many options in cases. I love my Caselabs cases, but they aren't beauty pageant cases, they are modular do everything however you want cases, they are aesthetically pleasing to the eye, but not "gorgeous".


----------



## EJSEJS

I'm going next week to start building, have to wait on some parts that are in order.

This is my hardware that I'm going to use:

Corsair Carbide Air 540
Intel 3770K
Asus Maximus V Formula
Asus MATRIX-R9280X-P-3GD5
2X Corsair Dominator Platinum CMD8GX3M2A2133C9
Samsung 256GB SSD
2X HGST Ultrastar 7K3000, 3TB
ASUS SDRW-08D3S-U
Silverstone Strider 850W Gold PSU
Corsair Hydro H110 with 4X Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro PK-PS 140mm Push/Pull
3X Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro PK-3 140mm case fans
Sleeving (Red)
Sharkoon Dual CCFL Caselight
Lian Li Case Stand


----------



## Treble20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhodS*
> 
> hi everyone,
> i'm join in this club,
> i saw some setups with 2 radiators and this is my interest too. which is the best for the corsair sp120 push/pull?
> 
> best regards


Push Pull will add 50mm to the width of your Rad (unless you go for the horrible skinny ones)so you need to look at what mobo is going into it. Also look at the fin count on the rads more is not necessarily better as they have to work harder.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModestMeowth*
> 
> 
> Here's my watercooled rig


Mate that is real nice any chance you can post more detailed pics of your rig ?


----------



## Adam182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModestMeowth*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my watercooled rig


looking seriously nice! More pics please! - Adam


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EJSEJS*
> 
> I'm going next week to start building, have to wait on some parts that are in order.
> 
> This is my hardware that I'm going to use:
> 
> Corsair Carbide Air 540
> Intel 3770K
> Asus Maximus V Formula
> Asus MATRIX-R9280X-P-3GD5
> 2X Corsair Vengeance LP CML8GX3M2A1600C9
> Samsung 256GB SSD
> 2X HGST Ultrastar 7K3000, 3TB
> ASUS SDRW-08D3S-U
> Corsair Gaming GS600 PSU
> Corsair Hydro H110 with 4X Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro PK-PS 140mm Push/Pull
> 3X Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro PK-3 140mm case fans
> Sleeving (Red)
> Sharkoon Dual CCFL Caselight
> Lian Li Case Stand


I am definitely loving the looks of this case on its side like that. Thinking of adding one myself, if I can quit spending all my extra money on h2o gear that is!


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EJSEJS*
> 
> I'm going next week to start building, have to wait on some parts that are in order.
> 
> This is my hardware that I'm going to use:
> 
> Corsair Carbide Air 540
> Intel 3770K
> Asus Maximus V Formula
> Asus MATRIX-R9280X-P-3GD5
> 2X Corsair Vengeance LP CML8GX3M2A1600C9
> Samsung 256GB SSD
> 2X HGST Ultrastar 7K3000, 3TB
> ASUS SDRW-08D3S-U
> Corsair Gaming GS600 PSU
> Corsair Hydro H110 with 4X Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro PK-PS 140mm Push/Pull
> 3X Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro PK-3 140mm case fans
> Sleeving (Red)
> Sharkoon Dual CCFL Caselight
> Lian Li Case Stand


How are you handling the bottom of the case with this orientation? Can you share some pics? There has been some interest in the past in this type of layout, so I'm sure everyone would appreciate anything you can share on how you handled this mod.


----------



## EJSEJS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> How are you handling the bottom of the case with this orientation? Can you share some pics? There has been some interest in the past in this type of layout, so I'm sure everyone would appreciate anything you can share on how you handled this mod.


Here's some pictures I've done so far, there are still parts along the way (such as a dust filter for PSU) so is still some change later.











The parts I've used for this are: 4X Lian Li Case Stand (rubber pads are still missing), 2X Lian Li PT-AF14-1B Fan Guard


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EJSEJS*
> 
> Here's some pictures I've done so far, there are still parts along the way (such as a dust filter for PSU) so is still some change later.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The parts I've used for this are: 4X Lian Li Case Stand (rubber pads are still missing), 2X Lian Li PT-AF14-1B Fan Guard


Awesome! Thanks for sharing!

I'm not familiar with the model of Corsair PSU you are using, but if it's like my Corsair AX850 then you really don't need a filter for it. My AX850 only turns the fan on when it's needed, and in the 2+ years I've been on this PSU, the fan has never once even been needed. Any of the Corsair PSUs that are built around a Seasonic unit should have thermal controls for the fan so it only spins when needed.


----------



## Seallone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Interstate*
> 
> So I'm getting that itch again to change something in my rig, just not sure what though... I'm thinking of some GT-ap15s, different color sleeving, different color of mayhems... Any suggestions?


What CPU Block is that , Thanks


----------



## Treble20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seallone*
> 
> What CPU Block is that , Thanks


XSPC Raystorm, Same as mine and a fair few others on here.

Very nice block good temps and easy install


----------



## Seallone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Treble20*
> 
> XSPC Raystorm, Same as mine and a fair few others on here.
> 
> Very nice block good temps and easy install


Thanks


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Treble20*
> 
> Nice man what are your temps on the CPU?


it's only a 2600 right now, but it tops out at like 31-32c or so...


----------



## killacam7478

Anyone have this kit? I was thinking to get a watercooling kit. I liked the look of the EK kits, and I use my 5.25" bays so the XSPC wasn't a good option for me (I didn't want to try and mount it somewhere else).

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15069/ex-wat-201/Ek_H30_240_HFX_Advanced_Liquid_Cooling_Kit_-_CSQ_EK-KIT_H3O_240_HFX.html?tl=g57c607s1948

I read somewhere that the kits always have a part or two that aren't that great, but it seems like this would accomplish what I wanted.

I know most of you guys who watercool with this case have a 360 in front and a 240 on top, but I will only be cooling my CPU so I figured a 240 on top then mounting the reservoir near the front somewhere would work best for me (then hide the pump in the back). My GPU isn't used that hard (don't game much) and is pretty quiet anyway with fans.

I know the Corsair-type kits would be better for someone like me, but I thought it would be a fun project to try it this way. Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> Anyone have this kit? I was thinking to get a watercooling kit. I liked the look of the EK kits, and I use my 5.25" bays so the XSPC wasn't a good option for me (I didn't want to try and mount it somewhere else).
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15069/ex-wat-201/Ek_H30_240_HFX_Advanced_Liquid_Cooling_Kit_-_CSQ_EK-KIT_H3O_240_HFX.html?tl=g57c607s1948
> 
> I read somewhere that the kits always have a part or two that aren't that great, but it seems like this would accomplish what I wanted.
> 
> I know most of you guys who watercool with this case have a 360 in front and a 240 on top, but I will only be cooling my CPU so I figured a 240 on top then mounting the reservoir near the front somewhere would work best for me (then hide the pump in the back). My GPU isn't used that hard (don't game much) and is pretty quiet anyway with fans.
> 
> I know the Corsair-type kits would be better for someone like me, but I thought it would be a fun project to try it this way. Any thoughts are appreciated.


For you I'd suggest getting the cooler master eisburg 240l. It is an aio, but also has the option to expand in the future, cheaper, and does what you want to do. You can even change the tubing and such.


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> For you I'd suggest getting the cooler master eisburg 240l. It is an aio, but also has the option to expand in the future, cheaper, and does what you want to do. You can even change the tubing and such.


Thanks Jamey, I think you mentioned that before and I forgot to look it up. I looked at that kit and it looks nice and convenient (having the pump built into the block). Although most people would laugh at me for this, a big reason I wanted to do water cooling was to make the inside of my case look nicer. I kinda wanted a block that can have LED's put in. I just think if I get this kit, I'll want to swap out too much and it will end up being not worth getting it to begin with. Just my thoughts, but I appreciate the suggestion!


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> Thanks Jamey, I think you mentioned that before and I forgot to look it up. I looked at that kit and it looks nice and convenient (having the pump built into the block). Although most people would laugh at me for this, a big reason I wanted to do water cooling was to make the inside of my case look nicer. I kinda wanted a block that can have LED's put in. I just think if I get this kit, I'll want to swap out too much and it will end up being not worth getting it to begin with. Just my thoughts, but I appreciate the suggestion!


When I owned the FX series chip from AMD some of the clockers over in the Vishera club recommended the XSPC Raystorm kits, the blocks in those come with LED's in them. I'm not sure about the ability to switch them out but it's something to look into though. From the reviews I've read the Supremacy block from EK performs well. You could probably hit up the EK club or Watercooling club and ask some of the folks in there. They have some crazy rigs going on in that club.


----------



## nyk20z3

Well that was short lived.

Moving on to a Silverstone FTO3 for the challenge and inspiration to stuff a ton of HP in a small form factor chassis.

GL to every 1 with your builds!


----------



## Treble20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> Anyone have this kit? I was thinking to get a watercooling kit. I liked the look of the EK kits, and I use my 5.25" bays so the XSPC wasn't a good option for me (I didn't want to try and mount it somewhere else).
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15069/ex-wat-201/Ek_H30_240_HFX_Advanced_Liquid_Cooling_Kit_-_CSQ_EK-KIT_H3O_240_HFX.html?tl=g57c607s1948
> 
> I read somewhere that the kits always have a part or two that aren't that great, but it seems like this would accomplish what I wanted.
> 
> I know most of you guys who watercool with this case have a 360 in front and a 240 on top, but I will only be cooling my CPU so I figured a 240 on top then mounting the reservoir near the front somewhere would work best for me (then hide the pump in the back). My GPU isn't used that hard (don't game much) and is pretty quiet anyway with fans.
> 
> I know the Corsair-type kits would be better for someone like me, but I thought it would be a fun project to try it this way. Any thoughts are appreciated.


Another option mate would be a Kraken ( or another 140 dual rad) Its an aio like jameyscott mentioned. I have had a corsair one or two and had bad luck with them to be honest pumps failing etc so check out reviews from users after a few months or so of use to make sure to reduce fail chance.

A 240 just on cpu will be fine general rule as I understand it is 120 for block + 120 ( so a 140 x2 rad aio will be more then fine. also larger fan means slower rotation speeds in general so less noise depends on what you are looking for (performance/quite)

IMHO aio's are a good stop gap for people looking at water cooling but are not quite ready to take the jump. will give you most of the benefits with significantly less of a pain in the back side.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> When I owned the FX series chip from AMD some of the clockers over in the Vishera club recommended the XSPC Raystorm kits, the blocks in those come with LED's in them. I'm not sure about the ability to switch them out but it's something to look into though. From the reviews I've read the Supremacy block from EK performs well. You could probably hit up the EK club or Watercooling club and ask some of the folks in there. They have some crazy rigs going on in that club.


You can switch them to any 3 ot 5mm led. Xspc has red and green iirc. As long as you don't mind some fabrication the possibilities are endless.

Another option is the swiftech offerings. They have. A few that are aios but also have the ability to expand.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You can switch them to any 3 ot 5mm led. Xspc has red and green iirc. As long as you don't mind some fabrication the possibilities are endless.
> 
> Another option is the swiftech offerings. They have. A few that are aios but also have the ability to expand.


Boom. Thanks Jamey


----------



## ModestMeowth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam182*
> 
> looking seriously nice! More pics please! - Adam


What would you like to see? Hard to show off with such a small case


----------



## ModestMeowth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Treble20*
> 
> Mate that is real nice any chance you can post more detailed pics of your rig ?


Updated my signature with my build


----------



## 5h4d3

Hi Everyone,

I had been recently looking at getting a new case and could not decide what to get. I had fought between the Corsair Air 540 and the Cooler Master Haf XB Evo. I kept going back and forth on whether or not i wanted to do my own water cooling loop at some point or not, etc., etc., etc. So after doing research and finding this forum and seeing all the freaking awesome things people have done with the Air 540's, I finally decided to get me one! So for Christmas, I got the Air 540, a new Corsair h100i to add to my collection and a Logitech G600 MMO Gaming mouse.(Mainly for FFXIV: ARR) So I wanted to upload some pics of the case and some from after I got everything in it all nice and neat. And also would like to request the honor of being officially inducted as apart of the Corsair Air 540 Owner's Club! See pictures below --

This is of my case still in box after the long anticipated wait for it to get here!


This is of my case after I pulled it out


This is my case after i got everything back in it and its all nice and neat. (p.s. I need to get several new fans that are better quality and get some LED strips to go in it to get it all nice and lit up - would also take suggestions as to what the best ones would be and the best way to set them up.)


And of course this is the front/side view so that you can tell that its the nice and beautiful Corsair Air 540!










Feel free to give me any pointers or tips that would help make my case better! I am kinda proud of how it turned out so far, and I am getting HUGE temp differences(the good kind) since i got my h100i and moved from my CM Storm Trooper. lol

Thanks for checking it out

5h4d3


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5h4d3*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I had been recently looking at getting a new case and could not decide what to get. I had fought between the Corsair Air 540 and the Cooler Master Haf XB Evo. I kept going back and forth on whether or not i wanted to do my own water cooling loop at some point or not, etc., etc., etc. So after doing research and finding this forum and seeing all the freaking awesome things people have done with the Air 540's, I finally decided to get me one! So for Christmas, I got the Air 540, a new Corsair h100i to add to my collection and a Logitech G600 MMO Gaming mouse.(Mainly for FFXIV: ARR) So I wanted to upload some pics of the case and some from after I got everything in it all nice and neat. And also would like to request the honor of being officially inducted as apart of the Corsair Air 540 Owner's Club! See pictures below --
> 
> This is of my case still in box after the long anticipated wait for it to get here!
> 
> 
> This is of my case after I pulled it out
> 
> 
> This is my case after i got everything back in it and its all nice and neat. (p.s. I need to get several new fans that are better quality and get some LED strips to go in it to get it all nice and lit up - would also take suggestions as to what the best ones would be and the best way to set them up.)
> 
> 
> And of course this is the front/side view so that you can tell that its the nice and beautiful Corsair Air 540!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to give me any pointers or tips that would help make my case better! I am kinda proud of how it turned out so far, and I am getting HUGE temp differences(the good kind) since i got my h100i and moved from my CM Storm Trooper. lol
> 
> Thanks for checking it out
> 
> 5h4d3


Uhm, why is your video card in that x8 slot instead of the x16 slot that's above the card closest to the CPU?? And looking good save for that one thing!!


----------



## 5h4d3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Uhm, why is your video card in that x8 slot instead of the x16 slot that's above the card closest to the CPU?? And looking good save for that one thing!!


Ya know, I hadnt even thought about that when I set it up this evening. haha Thanks for pointing that out! I will send this reply, shutdown my computer and fix that right now.

Thanks again!

EDIT -- I just swapped it back to its proper home in the x16 slot. lol


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5h4d3*
> 
> Ya know, I hadnt even thought about that when I set it up this evening. haha Thanks for pointing that out! I will send this reply, shutdown my computer and fix that right now.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> EDIT -- I just swapped it back to its proper home in the x16 slot. lol


More than welcome. Like I said before, looks good.

Careful trolling this website, in short order you'll be ordering a ton of gear to do a custom liquid loop and scouring the marketplace like a tweaker looking "for that special thing you need"!!


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> More than welcome. Like I said before, looks good.
> 
> Careful trolling this website, in short order you'll be ordering a ton of gear to do a custom liquid loop and scouring the marketplace like a tweaker looking "for that special thing you need"!!


no kidding. I'm about to place my order for 8xSP120's and a fan controller. Next up after is an EK kit. That's just the start ha. I love this case.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> Anyone have this kit? I was thinking to get a watercooling kit. I liked the look of the EK kits, and I use my 5.25" bays so the XSPC wasn't a good option for me (I didn't want to try and mount it somewhere else).


XSPC makes an AX Photon 170 kit as well, with a D5 pump attached to the tube res. There's enough room in the case to mount it in a couple places, either via screws through the vent holes above the PSU with no hassle other than giving up an SSD cage or two.

Or where my tube res (sans pump) is mounted (see rig pic) if you drill one or two screw holes for the top and use some spacers to move it forward a wee bit (5mm or so) to clear the the exhaust fan. Had I thought about it more, I would have went that route myself. Here's the measurements:



And finally, you can easily use the XSPC D5 bay reservoir without using your 5.25 bays, like I did (over-use of foam is optional!):



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> More than welcome. Like I said before, looks good.
> 
> Careful trolling this website, in short order you'll be ordering a ton of gear to do a custom liquid loop and scouring the marketplace like a tweaker looking "for that special thing you need"!!


This. There is *much* truth in this.


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> ...Careful trolling this website, in short order you'll be ordering a ton of gear to do a custom liquid loop and scouring the marketplace like a tweaker looking "for that special thing you need"!!


Sadly, you're not far off the mark on that!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> Anyone have this kit? I was thinking to get a watercooling kit. I liked the look of the EK kits, and I use my 5.25" bays so the XSPC wasn't a good option for me (I didn't want to try and mount it somewhere else).
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15069/ex-wat-201/Ek_H30_240_HFX_Advanced_Liquid_Cooling_Kit_-_CSQ_EK-KIT_H3O_240_HFX.html?tl=g57c607s1948
> 
> I read somewhere that the kits always have a part or two that aren't that great, but it seems like this would accomplish what I wanted.
> 
> I know most of you guys who watercool with this case have a 360 in front and a 240 on top, but I will only be cooling my CPU so I figured a 240 on top then mounting the reservoir near the front somewhere would work best for me (then hide the pump in the back). My GPU isn't used that hard (don't game much) and is pretty quiet anyway with fans.
> 
> I know the Corsair-type kits would be better for someone like me, but I thought it would be a fun project to try it this way. Any thoughts are appreciated.


EK makes absolutely wonderful stuff. They are more expensive than lots of others on the market, but the craftsmanship and the quality is outstanding, and if you have taken the plunge to delidd your processor, they have a direct die hardware kit that only runs $5.00 over the cost of the supremacy block. Dont get me wrong...for the money XSPC makes great budget kits that can surpass the closed loop coolers by a fair margin with practically the same final costs. The beauty in the custom loops is the expandability, performance, and customization. As others have mentioned, the only drawback is that once you go custom loop, you will never be satisfied with less ever again. You will be forever broken.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Well one set of SP120 PE PWMs have been sent to backorder but the other two are shipping with the corsair link from tigerdirect. Now to start laying out my backplates and killing time till i can order an EK kit.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> ...Dont get me wrong...for the money XSPC makes great budget kits that can surpass the closed loop coolers by a fair margin with practically the same final costs.


Have you actually looked at XSPC's stuff in the flesh?

Other than some machining marks on the side of blocks you'll never see, in areas where it doesn't impact anything, it's quality kit.

The AX rads are first rate premium units, and the EX rads are good quality base units. Their fittings are nice, the fans they ship with the kits actually don't suck and are fully sleeved, they have one of the nicest premium reservoirs on the market, their CPU block is a great performer, their GPU blocks also do a great job, and the whole acrylic lighting thing is a nice extra touch.

What they don't do is offer anything nickel-plated, or try to hold big margins to market themselves as up-scale, which makes people think they're purely a budget brand. They're _not_. They're an _affordable_ brand.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Finally.. 7C cooler GPU's and no more throttling GPU Boost 2.0! Just a small case mod.. Function over form for me I guess..


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Finally.. 7C cooler GPU's and no more throttling GPU Boost 2.0! Just a small case mod..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice. Should be good and quiet with no restriction to pull against. I normally hate side intakes just because the way case manufacturers do the mounting means there's a lot of restrictive plexiglass choking the fans and creating a lot of noise.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

It's actually exhausting the hot air from my Windforce GPU's


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> ...Dont get me wrong...for the money XSPC makes great budget kits that can surpass the closed loop coolers by a fair margin with practically the same final costs.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you actually looked at XSPC's stuff in the flesh?
> 
> Other than some machining marks on the side of blocks you'll never see, in areas where it doesn't impact anything, it's quality kit.
> 
> The AX rads are first rate premium units, and the EX rads are good quality base units. Their fittings are nice, the fans they ship with the kits actually don't suck and are fully sleeved, they have one of the nicest premium reservoirs on the market, their CPU block is a great performer, their GPU blocks also do a great job, and the whole acrylic lighting thing is a nice extra touch.
> 
> What they don't do is offer anything nickel-plated, or try to hold big margins to market themselves as up-scale, which makes people think they're purely a budget brand. They're _not_. They're an _affordable_ brand.
Click to expand...

I think you misunderstood my post. XSPC are about the only reputable go to if you want watercooling and are not made of money. If money is not an issue, or if you have specific needs (like the gentleman who did not want a res in his 5 1/4 bay), then there are a plethora of companies (including XSPC) making a large variety of niche products, EK being my personal favorite. So its not that I believe XSPC to no offer high end products, so much as it is that they are the only ones offering budget minded products.


----------



## wthenshaw

So it's crunch time, I only have enough space money for either buying the Cooler Master QuickFire TK, or dropping my HAF XB and switching to a Corsair Carbide 540.

Which do you think I should do guys


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Finally.. 7C cooler GPU's and no more throttling GPU Boost 2.0! Just a small case mod.. Function over form for me I guess..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great! I plan to pick up the silver 540, and then mod 2x 120mm fans where the HDDs go, and mount the HDDs in the back area. direct air into the gpu


----------



## HungH

Anyone get the silver one yet?? How's the build quality on it?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> So it's crunch time, I only have enough space money for either buying the Cooler Master QuickFire TK, or dropping my HAF XB and switching to a Corsair Carbide 540.
> 
> Which do you think I should do guys


If you don't have a mechanical keyboard , keyboard for sure. If your temps are fine then don't bother switching cases unless you really dont like the haf xb.


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> If you don't have a mechanical keyboard , keyboard for sure. If your temps are fine then don't bother switching cases unless you really dont like the haf xb.


I had a mechanical keyboard but it became faulty and at the time decided to buy a different model, so I sold the replacement keyboard to a friend.

Really bugging me that I'm back on rubber dome.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I had a mechanical keyboard but it became faulty and at the time decided to buy a different model, so I sold the replacement keyboard to a friend.
> 
> Really bugging me that I'm back on rubber dome.


Sounds like your decision is made.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

I just bought my first mechanical.. Corsair K70. And I will never go back to a rubber dome again.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> I just bought my first mechanical.. Corsair K70. And I will never go back to a rubber dome again.


What's all the hype over mechanical keyboards? I've never bought one because I can never find a definitive answer on which switche is best for gaming. I love my g110, what's the upside?


----------



## pdxlanguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> So it's crunch time, I only have enough space money for either buying the Cooler Master QuickFire TK, or dropping my HAF XB and switching to a Corsair Carbide 540.
> 
> Which do you think I should do guys


Corsair Air 540 for the win. Anything else is just CRAP. Seriously, there is no comparison.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> What's all the hype over mechanical keyboards? I've never bought one because I can never find a definitive answer on which switche is best for gaming. I love my g110, what's the upside?


Feel, comfort, and very precise switches that last a long time.

And there is no definitive answer on which switch is best for gaming; that's like asking which CPU/GPU/mobo/case/PSU etc is best.

It's personal preference. I've used every style of Cherry MX switch(Blue,Black,Brown,Red,Clear and the greens) and I like the way the Reds feel and function the best FOR ME. Some people are to ham handed and don't like them because they double click keys without knowing, if I was using it for typing, I would use one of the tactile colors that have a "bump" and clack when typed.

There is no definitive answer for that question because it's very subjective for EACH person. And if anyone says "if you game you have to have "this" switch because it's the best", just remember, that's the switch they use, probably because that's what someone said to them.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Finally.. 7C cooler GPU's and no more throttling GPU Boost 2.0! Just a small case mod.. Function over form for me I guess..


Does that side fan actually help with cooling?


----------



## wthenshaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdxlanguy*
> 
> Corsair Air 540 for the win. Anything else is just CRAP. Seriously, there is no comparison.


Oh and you have solid references to back this up?


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> What's all the hype over mechanical keyboards? I've never bought one because I can never find a definitive answer on which switche is best for gaming. I love my g110, what's the upside?


It's all personal preference. For me, MX reds are good for gaming (more linear), and MX blues are good for typing (more tactile). But since I can only use one keyboard at a time, I use Corsair's K70 Cherry MX Blue for both playing games and general typing (coding). Plus I love the clicky-ness of mechanical keyboards, especially the MX blues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Does that side fan actually help with cooling?


According to him, there's a 7 degrees Celsius drop as an exhaust. So, yes.


----------



## Treble20

Epic catch up post is *EPIC*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModestMeowth*
> 
> Updated my signature with my build


Was after pics actually mate like the otehr poster asked 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5h4d3*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I had been recently looking at getting a new case and could not decide what to get. I had fought between the Corsair Air 540 and the Cooler Master Haf XB Evo. I kept going back and forth on whether or not i wanted to do my own water cooling loop at some point or not, etc., etc., etc. So after doing research and finding this forum and seeing all the freaking awesome things people have done with the Air 540's, I finally decided to get me one! So for Christmas, I got the Air 540, a new Corsair h100i to add to my collection and a Logitech G600 MMO Gaming mouse.(Mainly for FFXIV: ARR) So I wanted to upload some pics of the case and some from after I got everything in it all nice and neat. And also would like to request the honor of being officially inducted as apart of the Corsair Air 540 Owner's Club! See pictures below --
> 
> This is of my case still in box after the long anticipated wait for it to get here!
> 
> 
> This is of my case after I pulled it out
> 
> 
> This is my case after i got everything back in it and its all nice and neat. (p.s. I need to get several new fans that are better quality and get some LED strips to go in it to get it all nice and lit up - would also take suggestions as to what the best ones would be and the best way to set them up.)
> 
> 
> And of course this is the front/side view so that you can tell that its the nice and beautiful Corsair Air 540!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to give me any pointers or tips that would help make my case better! I am kinda proud of how it turned out so far, and I am getting HUGE temp differences(the good kind) since i got my h100i and moved from my CM Storm Trooper. lol
> 
> Thanks for checking it out
> 
> 5h4d3


Was going to say about the GFX card but Jimhans1 beat me to it. Also wondering what the noise level difference is with the h100 in push/pull ? and do you notice enough difference in temps to warrant it ?

Also tiny thing but why one LED fan on h100 and a normla one in the front does it not drive you crazy 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Uhm, why is your video card in that x8 slot instead of the x16 slot that's above the card closest to the CPU?? And looking good save for that one thing!!


beat me to it... by a few days ;-)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> Well one set of SP120 PE PWMs have been sent to backorder but the other two are shipping with the corsair link from tigerdirect. Now to start laying out my backplates and killing time till i can order an EK kit.


Hmmmm Personally had bad experiences with corsair link kit's just wondering what parts have you ordered ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Finally.. 7C cooler GPU's and no more throttling GPU Boost 2.0! Just a small case mod.. Function over form for me I guess..


Good thinking on the mod mate I know most ( if not all ) after market card mods push alot of heat into the case as apposed to out the back like the stock coolers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> So it's crunch time, I only have enough space money for either buying the Cooler Master QuickFire TK, or dropping my HAF XB and switching to a Corsair Carbide 540.
> 
> Which do you think I should do guys


Consider the foot print the case will make on your desk/floor (or where ever you keep it) Think about what you are going to put into it and try and visualize how it will fit, Consider future upgrades and decide what is best with you. Posting in a 540 owners club thread on what case to get most people would say a Air 540 as they are perfect !!!! /sarcasm off

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wthenshaw*
> 
> I had a mechanical keyboard but it became faulty and at the time decided to buy a different model, so I sold the replacement keyboard to a friend.
> 
> Really bugging me that I'm back on rubber dome.


What Keyboard was it that went faulty and is it a common problem with Mechanical's ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> What's all the hype over mechanical keyboards? I've never bought one because I can never find a definitive answer on which switche is best for gaming. I love my g110, what's the upside?


Same here dude have a g-19 and love the LCD and run aida64 on it 100% while pc is on. Had a clickety clack on some mechanical but really didn't feel oooooooo I must have this.
Personal preference I guess dont mind rubber domes as I think they are not as noisy. Maybe will take the plunge if I can find a nice Mech one with Back light LED's in blue/white lights with an LCD screen, and the extras I want. Short of making one myself I think I am in for a long wait.
_
Hope you all had a good xmas and a great New years eve etc_


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Does that side fan actually help with cooling?


Yes, because I have 2 non-reference GPU's in SLI, and they don't dump much air out of the back of the case. So instead of running my GPU fans at 90+ percent with a manual fan curve and have all that noise just to keep my top card at or under 80C, I would rather add a side AP141 case fan also on a fan controller with the front Corsair 140 fans. So when my system is at idle (not gaming) it's virtually silent.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY*
> 
> What's all the hype over mechanical keyboards? I've never bought one because I can never find a definitive answer on which switche is best for gaming. I love my g110, what's the upside?


I myself only have a cherry red mx, but I really like the feel. Only needs 45g of force to actuate. Anyway try this.. http://www.overclock.net/t/491752/mechanical-keyboard-guide


----------



## CroakV

Heh, the 540 Air won "Case of the Year" from OCC. Didn't even know that was a category.


----------



## Zirc60

Hello, im new to this forum. And i am going to watercool my cpu/gpu and motherboard. But i was wondering what type of radiators works with fans. I was looking at an EK 360 and a 240. These are 47mm. Will i be able to fit fans on there in the front, or are they too wide? And if they do fit, can i still use the closest harddrive in the front aswell? or will the fitting/tubing get in the way of that?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zirc60*
> 
> Hello, im new to this forum. And i am going to watercool my cpu/gpu and motherboard. But i was wondering what type of radiators works with fans. I was looking at an EK 360 and a 240. These are 47mm. Will i be able to fit fans on there in the front, or are they too wide? And if they do fit, can i still use the closest harddrive in the front aswell? or will the fitting/tubing get in the way of that?


Depends on your graphics card honestly. There are many different ways to configure the front assembly. I have shoved a 60mm thick rad and had room for 7970, but I had to remove the filter and put the fans on the outside.

What graphics card are you running?


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Treble20*
> 
> Epic catch up post is *EPIC*
> 
> Hmmmm Personally had bad experiences with corsair link kit's just wondering what parts have you ordered ?
> 
> Hope you all had a good xmas and a great New years eve etc [/I]


Just the Corsair Link Cooling Kit. I passed on the Lighting and Cooling kit because corsair wanted 75 USD for it before shipping and Tiger Direct had the Cooling Kit for around 34 USD. It didn't make sense to me to spend that much more for 3x 3 bulb RGB Led strips when I only plan to use white in my rig. Will be using NZXT's sleeved white led sensitivity strip instead to replace my Logysis light bars I have in my rig now. I like how Corsair uses the software package for fan control and monitoring with custom profiles. When it gets here next week I plan to throw up some pics and a short review in my build log as well as my work on hand fabricating backplates for my cards with an acrylic led backlight spacer.

EDIT: Happy holidays as well!


----------



## 5h4d3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Treble20*
> 
> Epic catch up post is *EPIC*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Treble20*
> 
> Was going to say about the GFX card but Jimhans1 beat me to it. Also wondering what the noise level difference is with the h100 in push/pull ? and do you notice enough difference in temps to warrant it ?
> 
> Also tiny thing but why one LED fan on h100 and a normla one in the front does it not drive you crazy
Click to expand...

There isnt too much of a sound difference with push/pull in the h100i. mainly, the only sound i here is a humming from the pump on the h100i. and yes, my computer is getting about a 10 degree C drop in temps since i installed the h100i(also using stock thermal paste till i get some legit thermal paste.) I went from probably around 35 C idle to around 30 C idle after install. and under load i went from 55 C to about 40-42 C. So HUGE differences in temps. although i should say that I was using stock CPU air cooler before the h100i so that makes a big difference.

And as for the LED fans, the other two that arent on are actually red LED fans, but i forgot during installation that they have separate LED power cables and i dont have anything to connect them too, thus they dont get power for LED's. And yes, it bugs me alot, but I will purchase some better quality fans to replace them in the near future anyway. lol


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Heh, the 540 Air won "Case of the Year" from OCC. Didn't even know that was a category.


Nice to see this and well deserved IMO!


----------



## theilya

edit, foudn it


----------



## KozmoKavanaugh

What do you all think of my Gold/Red build so far and what CPU cooler should I get?

So far I have the i5-4670k OC to 4.2ghz, the Corsair AF fans, Seasonic Platinum 660w PSU, Corsair Vengeance Pro Ram at 8gb, Asus z87-A motherboard, NZXT 2m White LED strip, 120GB SSD, and 1TB HD.

I am ordering the final pieces so I can be 100% finished finally. I am getting a EVGA GTX 770 SC (Cant decide between the titan looking cooler or the gold/black non ACX one), NZXT Red PSU Extension cables, back plate for the video card which I will be painting it the same color as the fan rings, and I have yet to decide on what cpu cooler to get.... I was looking at the Titan Fenrir but from what I have seen it blocks 2 ram slots, and I was also looking at the Xigmatek Dark Knight II. I am not super opposed to the Corsair Hydro Series coolers but I don't really want to have to deal with leaking in the future if that happened.

Sorry for the crappy quality, I'm using my phones camera.


----------



## ironhide138

Imo, I would go just black.ans gold...the red looks.out of place ,unless other components will be red as well. Otherwise looks nice and clean also, am I crazy... or are the front fans in backwards?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KozmoKavanaugh*
> 
> What do you all think of my Gold/Red build so far and what CPU cooler should I get?
> 
> So far I have the i5-4670k OC to 4.2ghz, the Corsair AF fans, Seasonic Platinum 660w PSU, Corsair Vengeance Pro Ram at 8gb, Asus z87-A motherboard, NZXT 2m White LED strip, 120GB SSD, and 1TB HD.
> 
> I am ordering the final pieces so I can be 100% finished finally. I am getting a EVGA GTX 770 SC (Cant decide between the titan looking cooler or the gold/black non ACX one), NZXT Red PSU Extension cables, back plate for the video card which I will be painting it the same color as the fan rings, and I have yet to decide on what cpu cooler to get.... I was looking at the Titan Fenrir but from what I have seen it blocks 2 ram slots, and I was also looking at the Xigmatek Dark Knight II. I am not super opposed to the Corsair Hydro Series coolers but I don't really want to have to deal with leaking in the future if that happened.
> 
> Sorry for the crappy quality, I'm using my phones camera.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


I think you either need a good chunk more red, or get rid of it entirely. I think black/gold would work, but the red, as it sits, looks a little out of place. The AIOs are decent solution, and keeping the black and red theme going, one of those corsair blocks (dont know which one) has a red light at the core, and blacked out hoses and rad.


----------



## KozmoKavanaugh

The front ones are pulling air in (at least that's how it feels if my hand is in front of them) and the top two and back one are exhausting. I will be adding in a few more red components. I'm tempted to make a hard drive area enclosure like I've seen some people do on here and paint it red to match the fans.


----------



## KozmoKavanaugh

I think the Corsair water coolers that are Corsair Link compatible have the color changing block... that is probably what I will end up getting.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Imo, I would go just black.ans gold...the red looks.out of place ,unless other components will be red as well. Otherwise looks nice and clean also, am I crazy... or are the front fans in backwards?


Lol, I agree on the color thing, all gold unless you add a bit more red. And those front fans ARE in backwards. The rings denote the intake side of the fan!!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KozmoKavanaugh*
> 
> I think the Corsair water coolers that are Corsair Link compatible have the color changing block... that is probably what I will end up getting.


Yeah, I think you are correct. A red center light, and a red drive cover would probably balance the color scheme out quite nice.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KozmoKavanaugh*
> 
> What do you all think of my Gold/Red build so far and what CPU cooler should I get?
> 
> So far I have the i5-4670k OC to 4.2ghz, the Corsair AF fans, Seasonic Platinum 660w PSU, Corsair Vengeance Pro Ram at 8gb, Asus z87-A motherboard, NZXT 2m White LED strip, 120GB SSD, and 1TB HD.
> 
> I am ordering the final pieces so I can be 100% finished finally. I am getting a EVGA GTX 770 SC (Cant decide between the titan looking cooler or the gold/black non ACX one), NZXT Red PSU Extension cables, back plate for the video card which I will be painting it the same color as the fan rings, and I have yet to decide on what cpu cooler to get.... I was looking at the Titan Fenrir but from what I have seen it blocks 2 ram slots, and I was also looking at the Xigmatek Dark Knight II. I am not super opposed to the Corsair Hydro Series coolers but I don't really want to have to deal with leaking in the future if that happened.
> 
> Sorry for the crappy quality, I'm using my phones camera.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The extensions will look good especially since Gold is the dominant color on the mobo. IMHO I'd stick to black and gold on the GFX card to keep with the dominant color and if you're good at pinstriping then maybe throw red highlights on the cooler and backplate. As for the coolers if you'd prefer to do the air the Dark Knight would match your aesthetics the best and still leave your RAM slots unobstructed. The alternating fan rings put me off a little bit but I won't tell you to change it because you're the one looking at it everyday (my wife gives me opinions about my rig all the time but is very technologically un-inclined) other than that excited to see the final product. Haven't come across this color scheme before.


----------



## KozmoKavanaugh

Hopefully Ill be done building next week. I wish I could make put the rings on the other side when I flip them for intake, that way I could see the colors lol. The pinstriping gold and red on the GPU back plate sounds good, Ill have to get some red paint that matches.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KozmoKavanaugh*
> 
> Hopefully Ill be done building next week. I wish I could make put the rings on the other side when I flip them for intake, that way I could see the colors lol. The pinstriping gold and red on the GPU back plate sounds good, Ill have to get some red paint that matches.


I'll have to dig up the thread that I saw but there is a way to mount the rings on the back side.


----------



## Zirc60

Im going to use a 780 TI with an EK waterblock


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zirc60*
> 
> Im going to use a 780 TI with an EK waterblock


A quick search turns up that card being 10.5" pcb , the same length as my 7970 pcb. We have the same PCB length, and you have 13mm less radiator, and I am only short of internal fans by about 5mm. You can fit one set of fans on the inside of the case with the radiator with about 8mm to spare (tight!!!!), but for push/pull you will need to remove the filter and mount the second set of fans on the front of the case behind the metal grill. This case just doesnt like fat rads and long cards combined. I would continue to search about the 240 in the top, I dont have that information, as putting a 360mm x 60mm fatty in the front with the barbs up top has ruined any chance of me putting a double up top.


----------



## r44x

I am so on the fence with these cases. Are there any aesthetic things you can do with that slotted front? I hate that.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r44x*
> 
> I am so on the fence with these cases. Are there any aesthetic things you can do with that slotted front? I hate that.


Look up Kier on the Corsair forums.


----------



## r44x

Thank you. That almost looks doable. Now I wish I'd caught the deal a month or so back when it was $80.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> Look up Kier on the Corsair forums.


Or, look up Kier in the OCN forums.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Or, look up Kier in the OCN forums.


I hadn't seen his tag here. Thanks for the info








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r44x*
> 
> Thank you. That almost looks doable. Now I wish I'd caught the deal a month or so back when it was $80.


it definitely is doable and time consuming but so sexy.


----------



## r44x

With the CNC, laser, and acrylic bender, that's maybe a 2 hour job.







Just a matter of do I *want* to or find a better solution? Kind of checking this out too. Never seen anything like it before.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=103_248&products_id=35845


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r44x*
> 
> With the CNC, laser, and acrylic bender, that's maybe a 2 hour job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a matter of do I *want* to or find a better solution? Kind of checking this out too. Never seen anything like it before.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=103_248&products_id=35845


yea, I only have access to dremel, drill, heatgun, and sandpaper but I like hand fabricating and anything that keeps me busy for long periods of time.


----------



## Adam182

I couldn't resist doing the Kier mod and had no access to any fancy tools, here's where it's at so far...



- Adam


----------



## r44x

I think if I find a deal or open box case I may grab one and tinker with it.


----------



## gdubc

Two of them double stacked laid sideways would be an interesting mod....


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> XSPC makes an AX Photon 170 kit as well, with a D5 pump attached to the tube res. There's enough room in the case to mount it in a couple places, either via screws through the vent holes above the PSU with no hassle other than giving up an SSD cage or two.
> 
> Or where my tube res (sans pump) is mounted (see rig pic) if you drill one or two screw holes for the top and use some spacers to move it forward a wee bit (5mm or so) to clear the the exhaust fan. Had I thought about it more, I would have went that route myself. Here's the measurements:
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, you can easily use the XSPC D5 bay reservoir without using your 5.25 bays, like I did (over-use of foam is optional!):
> 
> 
> This. There is *much* truth in this.


Thanks for the suggestions, and to everyone else who gave input on this. I actually ended up going ahead with an EK kit because they had an open box one for pretty cheap at a local MicroCenter. I hadn't seen that XSPC one on frozencpu.com, but it looks like it would also work with what I wanted. I'm not very handy so I was a bit nervous trying to mount that pump/res for the XSPC kit, but nice job on yours!

The only thing I don't like about the kit I bought (havent installed) is the matte black tubing, will be replacing with clear soon though. Thanks again.


----------



## bigup

hi all

im looking to get a new case and the 540 is on top of the list

i have purchased i7-4770k, SSD, Gigabyte Z1 sniper and H100i and 650W PSU

my 2 concerns are dust and noise

ive read the 540 only has 1 dust filter, how does the case hold up to dust compared to a Corsair 650D?

also with the above components above how does the case to do with nose levels?

im coming from a Q6600 @ Stock and a Antec P180 case.

thanks


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigup*
> 
> hi all
> 
> im looking to get a new case and the 540 is on top of the list
> 
> i have purchased i7-4770k, SSD, Gigabyte Z1 sniper and H100i and 650W PSU
> 
> my 2 concerns are dust and noise
> 
> ive read the 540 only has 1 dust filter, how does the case hold up to dust compared to a Corsair 650D?
> 
> also with the above components above how does the case to do with nose levels?
> 
> im coming from a Q6600 @ Stock and a Antec P180 case.
> 
> thanks


Can't compare to the 650D, but can comment.

1) For the dust, I use 3 x 120mm Noctua PWM fans in the front and I am pretty OCD and clean it about every other week. But if I were normal, I could pretty stretch to every other month or more. It's not _that_ bad, and the front filter does a good job. It is actually better than my Corsair 800D, which I had previously.

2) For the noise, depending on what fans you use with the H100i, it shouldnt be bad. Not dead silent, but very bearable/ manageable (and I have pretty sensitive hearing). I use all Noctua fans, and Noctuas for my X60 Kraken CPU cooler -- all fans running at 70% or 1000-1100 rpm. For comparison, it's like a quiet office. You won't notice it unless you really want to listening in for it.


----------



## bigup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Can't compare to the 650D, but can comment.
> 
> 1) For the dust, I use 3 x 120mm Noctua PWM fans in the front and I am pretty OCD and clean it about every other week. But if I were normal, I could pretty stretch to every other month or more. It's not _that_ bad, and the front filter does a good job. It is actually better than my Corsair 800D, which I had previously.
> 
> 2) For the noise, depending on what fans you use with the H100i, it shouldnt be bad. Not dead silent, but very bearable/ manageable (and I have pretty sensitive hearing). I use all Noctua fans, and Noctuas for my X60 Kraken CPU cooler -- all fans running at 70% or 1000-1100 rpm. For comparison, it's like a quiet office. You won't notice it unless you really want to listening in for it.


thank you

i will using the stock fans to start with and wil see how it goes

can I ask how you run your fans at 70% or 1000-1100 rpm? do you have a fan controller for it?


----------



## Robilar

Still hoping Corsair releases an updated version of this case with a finished bottom so that it can be laid on its side.

I like my HAF XB well enough but the Corsair has a much nicer exterior finish.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigup*
> 
> thank you
> 
> i will using the stock fans to start with and wil see how it goes
> 
> can I ask how you run your fans at 70% or 1000-1100 rpm? do you have a fan controller for it?


No problem.

I haven't really use the stock fans, but you'll either hate it or love it.

As for my fans, I use the BIOS on my MSI Mpower Z77 motherboard. Unfortunately I can't set temp/ speed curves and can only stick on fan speed (percentages) by 10% increments.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigup*
> 
> hi all
> 
> im looking to get a new case and the 540 is on top of the list
> 
> i have purchased i7-4770k, SSD, Gigabyte Z1 sniper and H100i and 650W PSU
> 
> my 2 concerns are dust and noise
> 
> ive read the 540 only has 1 dust filter, how does the case hold up to dust compared to a Corsair 650D?
> 
> also with the above components above how does the case to do with nose levels?
> 
> im coming from a Q6600 @ Stock and a Antec P180 case.
> 
> thanks


IMHO the stock fans are too loud for me at 12 volts. My PC is in the basement and it's extremely quiet down there. So, if your ambient noise level is low, they will definitely seem loud. Have all the fans on a fan controller which helps out tremendously. So, if I'm gaming or transcoding something I will turn the fans up, but just surfing the web and whatnot they are at 7volts. The stock fans undervolt without ticking or other problems.


----------



## bigup

thanks guys

another quick question, on the bottom of the case (inside there are quite large openings to the outside with no covers

do you just leave these be? or have you covered them up?

http://postimage.org/

il be using 1x ssd and 1x HDD


----------



## CroakV

Most folks don't worry about them. It's no worse than those big grilles above the PCI slots, or the holes in the slot covers, etc. Unless you're worried about small rodents and bugs, there's no real reason to cover them other than looks. Corsair George says they didn't have any dust ingress from that area after months of testing.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Mine are uncovered. Have a 1TB HDD in each hot swap bay. SSD's are in the back of the case for me.


----------



## Treble20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zirc60*
> 
> Hello, im new to this forum. And i am going to watercool my cpu/gpu and motherboard. But i was wondering what type of radiators works with fans. I was looking at an EK 360 and a 240. These are 47mm. Will i be able to fit fans on there in the front, or are they too wide? And if they do fit, can i still use the closest harddrive in the front aswell? or will the fitting/tubing get in the way of that?


Depending on the thickness of the front rad you use you may loose the ability to use the front HDD hotswap. eitherway fans will take 25mm away from free space ontop of any rad you put in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> Just the Corsair Link Cooling Kit. I passed on the Lighting and Cooling kit because corsair wanted 75 USD for it before shipping and Tiger Direct had the Cooling Kit for around 34 USD. It didn't make sense to me to spend that much more for 3x 3 bulb RGB Led strips when I only plan to use white in my rig. Will be using NZXT's sleeved white led sensitivity strip instead to replace my Logysis light bars I have in my rig now. I like how Corsair uses the software package for fan control and monitoring with custom profiles. When it gets here next week I plan to throw up some pics and a short review in my build log as well as my work on hand fabricating backplates for my cards with an acrylic led backlight spacer.
> 
> EDIT: Happy holidays as well!


Man Just a friendly warning I have had a couple of them and they died. One died in a gaming session and didnt notice the fans stop and my Heats rocketed done little damage but still was enough for me to stay away from them now. ( probably should of set up the warning emails and colour flash system).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5h4d3*
> 
> There isnt too much of a sound difference with push/pull in the h100i. mainly, the only sound i here is a humming from the pump on the h100i. and yes, my computer is getting about a 10 degree C drop in temps since i installed the h100i(also using stock thermal paste till i get some legit thermal paste.) I went from probably around 35 C idle to around 30 C idle after install. and under load i went from 55 C to about 40-42 C. So HUGE differences in temps. although i should say that I was using stock CPU air cooler before the h100i so that makes a big difference.
> 
> And as for the LED fans, the other two that arent on are actually red LED fans, but i forgot during installation that they have separate LED power cables and i dont have anything to connect them too, thus they dont get power for LED's. And yes, it bugs me alot, but I will purchase some better quality fans to replace them in the near future anyway. lol


I ment about the temp difference on the H100 from 2 fans to 4 fans push pull 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KozmoKavanaugh*
> 
> What do you all think of my Gold/Red build so far and what CPU cooler should I get?
> 
> So far I have the i5-4670k OC to 4.2ghz, the Corsair AF fans, Seasonic Platinum 660w PSU, Corsair Vengeance Pro Ram at 8gb, Asus z87-A motherboard, NZXT 2m White LED strip, 120GB SSD, and 1TB HD.
> 
> I am ordering the final pieces so I can be 100% finished finally. I am getting a EVGA GTX 770 SC (Cant decide between the titan looking cooler or the gold/black non ACX one), NZXT Red PSU Extension cables, back plate for the video card which I will be painting it the same color as the fan rings, and I have yet to decide on what cpu cooler to get.... I was looking at the Titan Fenrir but from what I have seen it blocks 2 ram slots, and I was also looking at the Xigmatek Dark Knight II. I am not super opposed to the Corsair Hydro Series coolers but I don't really want to have to deal with leaking in the future if that happened.
> 
> Sorry for the crappy quality, I'm using my phones camera.


All fans on exhaust ? if so thats alot of passive intake. but yeah generally echoing what most people have said, Stick with the Black and Gold (yours looks nice mate), or even out the red a little more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r44x*
> 
> I am so on the fence with these cases. Are there any aesthetic things you can do with that slotted front? I hate that.


Same with anything mate your imagination and tools ( + money ) are your only limits.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> Look up Kier on the Corsair forums.


I think I have seen some of his work around and didnt know his name thanks for pointing it out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r44x*
> 
> With the CNC, laser, and acrylic bender, that's maybe a 2 hour job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a matter of do I *want* to or find a better solution? Kind of checking this out too. Never seen anything like it before.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=103_248&products_id=35845


I would love to be able to have access to half these toys and know how to use them to see what I can come up with.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam182*
> 
> I couldn't resist doing the Kier mod and had no access to any fancy tools, here's where it's at so far...
> 
> 
> 
> - Adam


Nice man are you going for a custom finish or try to match it to the Black on the case ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Two of them double stacked laid sideways would be an interesting mod....


Care to elaborate mate I dont quite understand ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigup*
> 
> hi all
> 
> im looking to get a new case and the 540 is on top of the list
> 
> i have purchased i7-4770k, SSD, Gigabyte Z1 sniper and H100i and 650W PSU
> 
> my 2 concerns are dust and noise
> 
> ive read the 540 only has 1 dust filter, how does the case hold up to dust compared to a Corsair 650D?
> 
> also with the above components above how does the case to do with nose levels?
> 
> im coming from a Q6600 @ Stock and a Antec P180 case.
> 
> thanks


Dust ? inside or out ? Filter your intakes and have positive air flow and will be no problem. outside can not really be helped unless you can tell people in your house to stop shedding ?
But noise levels yeah Volt reducer/fan controller. Stock fans are ok but you wont me look OOOOOOOO see them spin.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigup*
> 
> thank you
> 
> i will using the stock fans to start with and wil see how it goes
> 
> can I ask how you run your fans at 70% or 1000-1100 rpm? do you have a fan controller for it?


Fan controller or volt reducer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Still hoping Corsair releases an updated version of this case with a finished bottom so that it can be laid on its side.
> 
> I like my HAF XB well enough but the Corsair has a much nicer exterior finish.


Just make one Bro mod away, Void that warranty and just go nuts


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Treble20*
> 
> Man Just a friendly warning I have had a couple of them and they died. One died in a gaming session and didnt notice the fans stop and my Heats rocketed done little damage but still was enough for me to stay away from them now. ( probably should of set up the warning emails and colour flash system).


Thanks for the heads up. I'll be sure to keep an eye on it. I hadn't heard any long term negative things about it until now. Most of the vidoes I watched on it were generally positive. Since it's already on its way I'll make sure to be vigilant with it. The only thing I'm agitated about now is it's being shipped UPS and they are horrible when shipping to Hawaii in terms of time. I paid second day because it was only 5 bucks more but they take as long as ground anywhere else.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions, and to everyone else who gave input on this. I actually ended up going ahead with an EK kit because they had an open box one for pretty cheap at a local MicroCenter. I hadn't seen that XSPC one on frozencpu.com, but it looks like it would also work with what I wanted. I'm not very handy so I was a bit nervous trying to mount that pump/res for the XSPC kit, but nice job on yours!
> 
> The only thing I don't like about the kit I bought (havent installed) is the matte black tubing, will be replacing with clear soon though. Thanks again.


which EK kit did you end up going with?


----------



## Treble20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigup*
> 
> thanks guys
> 
> another quick question, on the bottom of the case (inside there are quite large openings to the outside with no covers
> 
> do you just leave these be? or have you covered them up?
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> il be using 1x ssd and 1x HDD


Personal preference mine are covered/modded and dual ssd's in the hotswaps, I use an external USB 3.0 HDD to keep in case vibrations down for stealthyness <<<<< new word


----------



## Treble20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. I'll be sure to keep an eye on it. I hadn't heard any long term negative things about it until now. Most of the vidoes I watched on it were generally positive. Since it's already on its way I'll make sure to be vigilant with it. The only thing I'm agitated about now is it's being shipped UPS and they are horrible when shipping to Hawaii in terms of time. I paid second day because it was only 5 bucks more but they take as long as ground anywhere else.
> which EK kit did you end up going with?


Hmmm Corsair forums and support is loaded with problems. I went the complete package and got the light/cooling and Commander the complete kit also worked nice with the axi1200.
Yes lighting effects and Fan control as well as system information honestly it is/was a good bit of kit. but My trouble started when It went wrong.

Just set up your warnings and LOL dont get to into a game and see your temps rocket and push for more frags.


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> which EK kit did you end up going with?


The one they had was called the EK-KIT L240. Because it was an open box unit, they had it for about $50 off. I briefly looked at the components yesterday and everything seems to be in good shape. I don't think the person that returned it ever opened the pump/res and didn't peel the sticker off of the CPU block.

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-kit-l240.html

Originally, I was going to order the EK-KIT H30 240 HFX online, but the radiator size seemed really big (64mm) and my motherboard has a piece on it that I think would have blocked it. The L240 seems good for what I want, minus the tubing (wanted a different color). Won't have a chance to install until the weekend but I'll let you know how it goes!

Kit includes:
- universal CPU water block: EK-Supreme LTX UNI CSQ 2013 (incl. mounting- & thermal material)
- radiator: EK-CoolStream RAD XT (240)
- radiator fan: EK-FAN Silent 120-1600 RPM (2pcs)
- water pump / reservoir combo unit: EK-DCP 2.2 X-RES incl. Pump
- tubing: EK-TUBE ZMT Matte Black 16/10mm (2 meters)
- compression fittings: EK-CSQ Fitting 16/10mm - G1/4 Nickel (6 pcs)
- coolant concentrate: EK-Ekoolant UV Blue (100mL; for 1L of coolant)


----------



## Fahrenheit85

Doing some test fitting. Forgive the current wire management that is super temporary


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fahrenheit85*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing some test fitting. Forgive the current wire management that is super temporary


good times. now, just my two cents here, swap those sata cables for black or something that will hide/blend better. and please, for the love of everything Holy, paint those Noctuas!!!!


----------



## Fahrenheit85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> good times. now, just my two cents here, swap those sata cables for black or something that will hide/blend better. and please, for the love of everything Holy, paint those Noctuas!!!!


Hahaha yeah I got fresh black braided sata cables for it and Im switching to Nose Blockers for the fans. As much as I like the Noctuas I cant make the brown work.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Two of them double stacked laid sideways would be an interesting mod....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Treble20*
> 
> Care to elaborate mate I dont quite understand ?


I mean to do something like Itdiva or DaveLT and get two cases, then cut and attach the two and have them be sideways double stacked with the window on top.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I mean to do something like Itdiva or DaveLT and get two cases, then cut and attach the two and have them be sideways double stacked with the window on top.


I could see that. Two 540's conjoined, one holding a set of rads and main hardware, the second with double sided windows modded to accomodate twice the rad capacity with reservoirs and fan controllers. "The 1080 liquid optimized case" or something more befitting to match that much awesomeness. I'd do it in a heartbeat if i had more funds than a VA funded full time college student.


----------



## Randylahey

Hi guys,

Just got finished with the swap over to a Air 540, anyone have fan/vibration noise with for the front intake? i have tried the stock 2x 140mm and 3x Cougar Vortex. When i power all the front fans off the vibration sound goes away.

Any ideas? How are you guys mounting them?


----------



## theilya

going to switch out 140 to 120mm for the outflow...
the 140 doesnt let me route LED strip the way I like....


----------



## Treble20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randylahey*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Just got finished with the swap over to a Air 540, anyone have fan/vibration noise with for the front intake? i have tried the stock 2x 140mm and 3x Cougar Vortex. When i power all the front fans off the vibration sound goes away.
> 
> Any ideas? How are you guys mounting them?


Have you tried stopping each fan individually ? ( with you finger) to find out what one is the fault ?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randylahey*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Just got finished with the swap over to a Air 540, anyone have fan/vibration noise with for the front intake? i have tried the stock 2x 140mm and 3x Cougar Vortex. When i power all the front fans off the vibration sound goes away.
> 
> Any ideas? How are you guys mounting them?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Treble20*
> 
> Have you tried stopping each fan individually ? ( with you finger) to find out what one is the fault ?


It's not the fan it if does it with two fan configurations. Try re mounting the mesh pieces on top and bottom. Did the trick for me.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fahrenheit85*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing some test fitting. Forgive the current wire management that is super temporary


Guess that answers the question of making a Photon 170 with pump fit with the rear fan mounted internally, the way that bracket goes clear to the top of the res means even spacers won't help.

I reckon mounting the rear fan on the outside won't look that bad though. Might even look pretty good with an AF140 in exhaust using a red trim ring, and shouldn't effect wall clearance since you need about 30mm-40mm of space in the rear for cables anyway.

Might want to try running the front fans on push on the outside, and mounting the Photon in the front, if it'll clear the PCI-e cables or GPU itself. It should make for a cleaner, almost straight vertical tubing run using 90 degree rotaries on the pump with the rad ports on the same side, if you're just using the 240 on top and don't plan on adding a front rad.


----------



## Treble20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Guess that answers the question of making a Photon 170 with pump fit with the rear fan mounted internally, the way that bracket goes clear to the top of the res means even spacers won't help.
> 
> I reckon mounting the rear fan on the outside won't look that bad though. Might even look pretty good with an AF140 in exhaust using a red trim ring, and shouldn't effect wall clearance since you need about 30mm-40mm of space in the rear for cables anyway.
> 
> Might want to try running the front fans on push on the outside, and mounting the Photon in the front, if it'll clear the PCI-e cables or GPU itself. It should make for a cleaner, almost straight vertical tubing run using 90 degree rotaries on the pump with the rad ports on the same side, if you're just using the 240 on top and don't plan on adding a front rad.


This would be why I blocked up my rear fan port dude. As yes mounting a AF140 on the back externally is an option you will also need to consider having it a sufficient distance from a wall as to not effect the air flow. One of the reason's bottom mounted exhaust fans are not as effective ( not to mention thermal dynamics) there just is not the clearance.

AF fans are good for one thing unrestricted exhaust fans. Anything else is NOT what they are made for and then performance drops and noise increase comes to play. Even a dust filter creates resistance and then should be looking at SP fans instead ( why people would want filter out going fans I do not know)


----------



## CroakV

Like I said, it shouldn't be a problem at all mounting it externally, it'll still be able to exhaust just fine, there will be at _least_ 15-20mm clearance between the fan and the wall providing almost no restriction to outflow on the low RPM AF140s.

And he's going to want to continue to use an exhaust fan if he's not water cooling that AMD card. An exhaust _besides_ the SP fans on his rad. It'll insure less pre-heated air from the GPU is reaching the rad, and it'll keep better cool airflow over the motherboard VRM area that would otherwise be "stolen" by the top SP fans and be mostly hot GPU air.


----------



## ClaggyPants

Can anyone advise on how easy it would be to install a fill port on the right side top panel given that the top plastic panel is removable and will sit higher than the actual chassis?


----------



## Origondoo

Hi everyone. Does some of you know if there is a space for 400 mm long rads horizontally mounted in the top and bottom ( modding included). The idea is to go with microATX board and use nexxxos 360 rads ut60 top and monsta bottom which have 400 mm of length.
A kind of a little bit other mod


----------



## Treble20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Like I said, it shouldn't be a problem at all mounting it externally, it'll still be able to exhaust just fine, there will be at _least_ 15-20mm clearance between the fan and the wall providing almost no restriction to outflow on the low RPM AF140s.
> 
> And he's going to want to continue to use an exhaust fan if he's not water cooling that AMD card. An exhaust _besides_ the SP fans on his rad. It'll insure less pre-heated air from the GPU is reaching the rad, and it'll keep better cool airflow over the motherboard VRM area that would otherwise be "stolen" by the top SP fans and be mostly hot GPU air.


Agreed mate I was just expressing concern over an AF fan as an exhaust being butted up against a wall if running on pure air.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClaggyPants*
> 
> Can anyone advise on how easy it would be to install a fill port on the right side top panel given that the top plastic panel is removable and will sit higher than the actual chassis?


Yeah very possible and I think that guy Ker/keir ( remember did it in a mod) either way I have defiantly seen it done.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Origondoo*
> 
> Hi everyone. Does some of you know if there is a space for 400 mm long rads horizontally mounted in the top and bottom ( modding included). The idea is to go with microATX board and use nexxxos 360 rads ut60 top and monsta bottom which have 400 mm of length.
> A kind of a little bit other mod


Sorry dude I do not think so. The total width of the window panel is just over 380mm ( also runs the width of the actual metal part of the case)


----------



## Origondoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Treble20*
> 
> Agreed mate I was just expressing concern over an AF fan as an exhaust being butted up against a wall if running on pure air.
> Yeah very possible and I think that guy Ker/keir ( remember did it in a mod) either way I have defiantly seen it done.
> Sorry dude I do not think so. The total width of the window panel is just over 380mm ( also runs the width of the actual metal part of the case)


Damn. That's sad.

Except I make a cut out in the front... where the fans can be mounted. Additional 25 mm space


----------



## Treble20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Origondoo*
> 
> Damn. That's sad.
> 
> Except I make a cut out in the front... where the fans can be mounted. Additional 25 mm space


There maybe enough space to cut out a section at the top and bottom of the case at the rear and have the end tanks out the back ( crude I know ) but then can run the tubing back in the case or res to res or back into the other side of the case. I think there would still be enough space to have the three fans mounted inside, it would be tight and a pain in the arse to do but I think it would be doable to give you the option you want.


----------



## mwsantos88256

I switched over from an Phantom 820 to the Carbide 540 for a variety of reasons, and I love this case. I just have some questions about airflow. I have two Asus 780 OC in SLI, and I had slightly better temps in the 820 for them. I currently have 3x120 and 2x140 intake (front and top respectivly) and a 140 in the rear exhaust. All are Cougar Dual-X fans. My GPU temps are not shooting up to anything critical, but I was expecting better than what I had in the 820.


----------



## Treble20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwsantos88256*
> 
> I switched over from an Phantom 820 to the Carbide 540 for a variety of reasons, and I love this case. I just have some questions about airflow. I have two Asus 780 OC in SLI, and I had slightly better temps in the 820 for them. I currently have 3x120 and 2x140 intake (front and top respectivly) and a 140 in the rear exhaust. All are Cougar Dual-X fans. My GPU temps are not shooting up to anything critical, but I was expecting better than what I had in the 820.


Are the Asus GTX 780's oc'd by you or Asus ? The reason I ask is do they have after market coolers on them or stock ? The problem could be that on the Stock coolers they push heat out the back of your case. Most of the Custom coolers push heat into the case. The Phantom 820 has a vent I believe right where they would sit so the heat would disperse out this area, Whereas the air 540 is a solid window so will create a small trap there.


----------



## mwsantos88256

Asus labled the model OC, lol, but yes I OCd them further. They have the Asus DCII cooler on them. And no, I replaced had replaced the 820 side panel with the window side panel from the Switch 810. There was no side venting for me.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwsantos88256*
> 
> I switched over from an Phantom 820 to the Carbide 540 for a variety of reasons, and I love this case. I just have some questions about airflow. I have two Asus 780 OC in SLI, and I had slightly better temps in the 820 for them. I currently have 3x120 and 2x140 intake (front and top respectivly) and a 140 in the rear exhaust. All are Cougar Dual-X fans. My GPU temps are not shooting up to anything critical, but I was expecting better than what I had in the 820.


Are you using Reference coolers on your gpus? If you have blower coolers, there have been reports from some of the people around here that they were able to lower their SLI'd gpu temps by anywhere from 2-7 degrees by modding a 120mm exhaust fan into the windowed side panel in the lower left corner. There was a one guy just a few pages back that did this with two 780s and saw a dramatic decrease in temps of 7C. If you're using Reference coolers though, there isn't much you can do short of water cooling to lower temps.

What CPU and cooler are you currently using and what are your CPU temps?


----------



## Treble20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwsantos88256*
> 
> Asus labled the model OC, lol, but yes I OCd them further. They have the Asus DCII cooler on them. And no, I replaced had replaced the 820 side panel with the window side panel from the Switch 810. There was no side venting for me.


Different case PCI slot covers creating more of a closed area ?other then that I am out of idea's then ... unless the higher case meant that the heat "pool" sits higher up waiting for venting and with the Air 540 just creates a heat trap between the two cards in Sli.

Did you have the exact same case fan layout in both cases ?


----------



## ironhide138

Did your 820 have a side fan? That would make a difference.


----------



## mwsantos88256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Are you using Reference coolers on your gpus? If you have blower coolers, there have been reports from some of the people around here that they were able to lower their SLI'd gpu temps by anywhere from 2-7 degrees by modding a 120mm exhaust fan into the windowed side panel in the lower left corner. There was a one guy just a few pages back that did this with two 780s and saw a dramatic decrease in temps of 7C. If you're using Reference coolers though, there isn't much you can do short of water cooling to lower temps.
> 
> What CPU and cooler are you currently using and what are your CPU temps?


I dont know how I feel about touching the side panel. Maybe using one of the HDD spots in the back for a bottom intake would work better. I have a 3770k cooled by a Phanteks 12DX. CPU temps are fine. Cooler mounted E/W. The Asus OC 780's come with the Asus DCII coolers.

EDIT: CPU temps went down a few degrees from switching over. 2 less idle and probably about 5 less under load. Now about 28 idle and highest Ive seen is 55-60 load.


----------



## mwsantos88256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Treble20*
> 
> Different case PCI slot covers creating more of a closed area ?other then that I am out of idea's then ... unless the higher case meant that the heat "pool" sits higher up waiting for venting and with the Air 540 just creates a heat trap between the two cards in Sli.
> 
> Did you have the exact same case fan layout in both cases ?


The 820 had alot more fans. I think its really just that the 820 had bottom intakes and that fed the GPU's a little better. Like I said, temps are far from any critical range. Was just curious.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Did your 820 have a side fan? That would make a difference.


No I had the Switch 810 window panel on it.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwsantos88256*
> 
> I switched over from an Phantom 820 to the Carbide 540 for a variety of reasons, and I love this case. I just have some questions about airflow. I have two Asus 780 OC in SLI, and I had slightly better temps in the 820 for them. I currently have 3x120 and 2x140 intake (front and top respectivly) and a 140 in the rear exhaust. All are Cougar Dual-X fans. My GPU temps are not shooting up to anything critical, but I was expecting better than what I had in the 820.


Change out the 2-140's on the front for 3-120's, use the fronts and tops as intake. Leave the 140 rear as exhaust. See what happens!!


----------



## Treble20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwsantos88256*
> 
> The 820 had alot more fans. I think its really just that the 820 had bottom intakes and that fed the GPU's a little better. Like I said, temps are far from any critical range. Was just curious.
> No I had the Switch 810 window panel on it.


Lol there is your answer then mate "The 820 had alot more fans"


----------



## mwsantos88256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Change out the 2-140's on the front for 3-120's, use the fronts and tops as intake. Leave the 140 rear as exhaust. See what happens!!


LOL thats what I am doing currently. I read some silverstone article about non reference coolers doing better on positive pressure.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Treble20*
> 
> Lol there is your answer then mate "The 820 had alot more fans"


Haha, true. Still no regrets. The 540 fits better in my room on a shelf and looks nicer IMO.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwsantos88256*
> 
> I switched over from an Phantom 820 to the Carbide 540 for a variety of reasons, and I love this case. I just have some questions about airflow. I have two Asus 780 OC in SLI, and I had slightly better temps in the 820 for them. I currently have 3x120 and 2x140 intake (front and top respectivly) and a 140 in the rear exhaust. All are Cougar Dual-X fans. My GPU temps are not shooting up to anything critical, but I was expecting better than what I had in the 820.


Flip the top fans to exhaust, watch the temps drop. Right now your intake flow is likely overloading your exhaust, and/or creating an "air curtain" that's not letting the hot air down by the GPUs out of the case in an optimal manner


----------



## EJSEJS

add me to the list, here is my Air 540


----------



## ulysses721

Hello everyone.

I was just about to ask about which fan set up is optimal and then I read the past few posts and it seems 3x 120 in the front as intake and 2x 140 at the top as exhaust works, but I would still like to ask.

My case will arrive soon and I am thinking to use 3x Noctua 120mm as front intake and 2x 140 as top exhaust, 1x 140 rear exhaust. Would this be the most effective up for cooling?

My specs are:

i5 3570k
asus p8 z77 vlk
noctua nh d14
500GB HD
120GB SSD
2x GTX 760 SLI


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulysses721*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> I was just about to ask about which fan set up is optimal and then I read the past few posts and it seems 3x 120 in the front as intake and 2x 140 at the top as exhaust works, but I would still like to ask.
> 
> My case will arrive soon and I am thinking to use 3x Noctua 120mm as front intake and 2x 140 as top exhaust, 1x 140 rear exhaust. Would this be the most effective up for cooling?
> 
> My specs are:
> 
> i5 3570k
> asus p8 z77 vlk
> noctua nh d14
> 500GB HD
> 120GB SSD
> 2x gtx 760 sli


I think that would be a negative air pressure set up, so in my opinion, no, it's not an optimal setup.


----------



## ulysses721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I think that would be a negative air pressure set up, so in my opinion, no, it's not an optimal setup.


Really? I thought since heat rises the top fans as exhaust would be effective.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulysses721*
> 
> Really? I thought since heat rises the top fans as exhaust would be effective.


I was commenting on negative vs positive air pressure. If the exhaust fans were the exact same fans as the intakes, and same number, then the air pressure would be neutral, same in, same out. But most cases will see better temps with positive pressure, more fans in, less out. With the setup that was asked about, I WOULD run it the way I said, were it my system. You asked if we thought your setup was optimal for cooling, and in the setup you asked about, it would not be.

Edit: if you switch the rear 140 to intake, you will creat positive air pressure and still follow thermal convection. But you will also be possibly blowing warm air exhausted from PSU and GPUs into the case then........


----------



## CroakV

Just turn the RPMs down on the exhaust 140s, job done, positive air pressure AND uniform airflow.

But don't get too hung up about all the voodoo and superstition surrounding negative/positive air pressure (it's a religion, doesn't have to make sense, and you'll get branded a heretic for questioning either side of that argument, or the SP/AP schism).

Just worry about which results in the lowest temps for _your_ particular collection of hardware, in _your_ particular environment, with _your_ normal usage.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulysses721*
> 
> Really? I thought since heat rises the top fans as exhaust would be effective.


This link hasn't been posted here in a while. I think it's a little over-due.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1394467/ocn-daves-air-cooling-guide-updated

This is a fantastic read for anyone who has questions about air flow and air cooling.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> This link hasn't been posted here in a while. I think it's a little over-due.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1394467/ocn-daves-air-cooling-guide-updated
> 
> This is a fantastic read for anyone who has questions about air flow and air cooling.


It's still full of mostly religious views. Take with a grain of salt. Or a shaker full.


----------



## ulysses721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Just turn the RPMs down on the exhaust 140s, job done, positive air pressure AND uniform airflow.
> 
> But don't get too hung up about all the voodoo and superstition surrounding negative/positive air pressure (it's a religion, doesn't have to make sense, and you'll get branded a heretic for questioning either side of that argument, or the SP/AP schism).
> 
> Just worry about which results in the lowest temps for _your_ particular collection of hardware, in _your_ particular environment, with _your_ normal usage.


Thanks for the link and information guys.

Good thing I have a fan controller.

Speaking of Fan Controllers - I have an NZXT Sentry Mix 2, 30 watts. Would that be enough for lowering the RPM of the 140's?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r44x*
> 
> I think if I find a deal or open box case I may grab one and tinker with it.


Want to purchase mine? Its in great condition and has a blood splatter themed paint job on the outside. Check out my pictures and shoot me a PM with your price.


----------



## Redvineal

Anyone have an H80i mounted in the front of this case while still allowing 2 120mm fans to fit as well?

Specifically, is there enough horizontal clearance that the can the H80i rad be mounted sideways so the vertical space taken is only 120mm?

Thanks.


----------



## 7ha7a5ian

Anyone recommend hhd placement besides the 3.5 bays at the bottom?


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ha7a5ian*
> 
> Anyone recommend hhd placement besides the 3.5 bays at the bottom?


Above your PSU with some thermal pads?


----------



## 7ha7a5ian

Checking and will probably make some alterations using old parts from my other case.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ha7a5ian*
> 
> Checking and will probably make some alterations using old parts from my other case.


If you don't care about keeping it in horizontal position, you could get strong double-sided tape and stick it to the mesh grill, above the PSU.


----------



## Randylahey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Treble20*
> 
> Have you tried stopping each fan individually ? ( with you finger) to find out what one is the fault ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> It's not the fan it if does it with two fan configurations. Try re mounting the mesh pieces on top and bottom. Did the trick for me.


I ran them outside the case and they were fine, i ended up finding 3 sets of rubber mounts and used those to mount them and now the vibrations are gone.


----------



## Randylahey

Finally done!

Moved on from a 650D and it looks dead sexy!









Plastic still on window, will remove it when i have added in the RGB led strips (only have blue ones installed right now).


----------



## 7ha7a5ian

Used a HHD cage from my Corsair Vengeance Series C70. Stored my Intel 520 180GB SSD and my two WD 2TB HHDs. Then went ahead and fitted my Rads and Fans in the positions I wanted them to be. Still need a few parts to finish my water build.


----------



## ironhide138

Anyone able to put 2x120mm Fans on the bottom where the HDD brackets are? if so any pics? and how ?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Anyone able to put 2x120mm Fans on the bottom where the HDD brackets are? if so any pics? and how ?


This guy put a 240mm rad in the bottom, so I guess that qualifies as 2x120 fans lol.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1402099/build-log-water-cooled-corsair-carbide-series-air-540


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Anyone able to put 2x120mm Fans on the bottom where the HDD brackets are? if so any pics? and how ?


I mounted two 120mms on top of the hdd bays with double-sided tape and some anti-slip/vibration rubber. Can't find the pics as I am on mobile atm, but if you go backwards through the gallery or check through my posts I am sure you will find them.


----------



## mwsantos88256

So for me the best temps I get is with 3 120mm fans in the front as intake and a 2 140 mm fans in the rear and rear top as exhaust. I blocked the front top fan spot with a dust filter for now until I can find something better. Shaved off 3 degrees.


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> I mounted two 120mms on top of the hdd bays with double-sided tape and some anti-slip/vibration rubber. Can't find the pics as I am on mobile atm, but if you go backwards through the gallery or check through my posts I am sure you will find them.


Did you see better gpu temps? i assume they are intake, feeding air straight to the gpu fan?


----------



## WrexYou

Here is mine guys,
I'll post more pics when I am completely done. Still fighting trying to make the cable management even neater.





I7 3770K @ 4.5Ghz
Sabertooth Z77 Mobo
8GB Samsung "Magic" Ram overclocked at 2133 @ 10-10-10-27-1T timings.
Seasonic 750w PSU
EVGA 780Ti Graphics Card w/ EK Waterblock
XSPC AX 360 and AX 240
Swiftech 655 Pump
Primochill Advanced Tubing in White
Phobya Res

I'll upload more pics soon, I had to RMA my GFX card due to some GNARLY coil whine.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> I mounted two 120mms on top of the hdd bays with double-sided tape and some anti-slip/vibration rubber. Can't find the pics as I am on mobile atm, but if you go backwards through the gallery or check through my posts I am sure you will find them.


what kind of anti slip/vibration rubber did you use?

can you please link to amazon or ebay?


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> what kind of anti slip/vibration rubber did you use?
> 
> can you please link to amazon or ebay?


I just used some random roll of the anti-slip rubber that is commonly used under carpets and table cloths. First added double-sided tape, then the rubber, then double-sided tape before slapping on the fans.
I´m in Norway so dunno what kind of stores you could find it in. In the US I would guess Home Depot or Wall Mart and the likes. Note that this is the kind of thing you get in 5 meter rolls so you would have to cut it to size yourself.


----------



## Rodman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WrexYou*
> 
> Here is mine guys,
> I'll post more pics when I am completely done. Still fighting trying to make the cable management even neater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I7 3770K @ 4.5Ghz
> Sabertooth Z77 Mobo
> 8GB Samsung "Magic" Ram overclocked at 2133 @ 10-10-10-27-1T timings.
> Seasonic 750w PSU
> EVGA 780Ti Graphics Card w/ EK Waterblock
> XSPC AX 360 and AX 240
> Swiftech 655 Pump
> Primochill Advanced Tubing in White
> Phobya Res
> 
> I'll upload more pics soon, I had to RMA my GFX card due to some GNARLY coil whine.


RAWWWRRRRRR!!!! Sexyy man.


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Did you see better gpu temps? i assume they are intake, feeding air straight to the gpu fan?


Yes the gpu temps, at least for me, were slightly better. Not much though, saw 1-2 degrees on idle and 3-4 degrees while gaming(100% gpu usage according to gpu-z). However I got a Dremel 4000 for christmas so I will be modding the bottom holes to be completely open for less restriction of the fans so that will probably help a little more.

And holy wow WrexYou, the build looks extremely nice! Good job!


----------



## Corsair64

Well, I know it's not fancy or all that, but here is my build with the 540:

EDIT: That MSI slouch though...


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> Yes the gpu temps, at least for me, were slightly better. Not much though, saw 1-2 degrees on idle and 3-4 degrees while gaming(100% gpu usage according to gpu-z). However I got a Dremel 4000 for christmas so I will be modding the bottom holes to be completely open for less restriction of the fans so that will probably help a little more.
> 
> And holy wow WrexYou, the build looks extremely nice! Good job!


This may be more work than you.want to.do, but maybe find a way to close the gap between the bottom of the case and the fan. Like cover the gap from the hdd bracket. Maybe use the metal you dremmel out of the bottom


----------



## seller1717




----------



## DocHP

My 540 workstation.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocHP*
> 
> My 540 workstation.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Seeing as the whole system is red, you might look into swapping the blue LEDs on the cases power and activity lights to red also?!?!

Other than that, looking really good there!!


----------



## DocHP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Seeing as the whole system is red, you might look into swapping the blue LEDs on the cases power and activity lights to red also?!?!
> 
> Other than that, looking really good there!!


Thanks! Yeah, i didnt know about the blue led in the hot swap bay until i took the pictures.
Really gonna re-solder that one asap


----------



## Redvineal

I'm thinking about mounting 2 Corsair H100i units in this case. One up top, and one up front.

Anyone have some advice on fan orientation, intake/exhaust, when to push/pull, etc. for the best airflow?

Thanks.


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seller1717*


Saw that ram for the first time the other day on reddit. How is it? Are the LEDs as insanely bright as reviews say?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redvineal*
> 
> I thinking about mounting 2 Corsair H100i units in this case. One up top, and one up front.
> 
> Anyone have some advice on fan orientation, intake/exhaust, when to push/pull, etc. for the best airflow?
> 
> Thanks.


for what? Cpu and ghetto rigged to GPU?I dont see why it wouldn't work. I would go front intake, top intake, and maybe a good airflow 140mm in the back.

If youre going to do one on a GPU, check out the NZXT G10. dosn't work with the H100i, but does with other 240mm CLCs.


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DocHP*
> 
> My 540 workstation.


Great looking build, nice job with the photos too. What do you have at the bottom of the case? I was thinking to cover up the HDD's on mine but not sure how to go about doing it. I'm not very handy...

Also, is that an ASUS GPU? I have an ASUS, and I like the covering on the side of yours. Wondering if that came like that or if you added something to it?


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> for what? Cpu and ghetto rigged to GPU?I dont see why it wouldn't work. I would go front intake, top intake, and maybe a good airflow 140mm in the back.
> 
> If youre going to do one on a GPU, check out the NZXT G10. dosn't work with the H100i, but does with other 240mm CLCs.


Yep. One for CPU, and the other for GPU with Richie's GPU Cool bracket (maybe Kraken G10 down the road).

Thanks for the info. Next question: When going intake for the rads, is it better to go push or pull? Does it even matter? I might wind up going push+pull if I have to clearance, but for now I need to choose one or the other.

Just saw your edit mentioning G10. Good point, the H100i will leave me with only the GPU Cool bracket as an option. That's fine though.


----------



## DocHP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> Great looking build, nice job with the photos too. What do you have at the bottom of the case? I was thinking to cover up the HDD's on mine but not sure how to go about doing it. I'm not very handy...
> 
> Also, is that an ASUS GPU? I have an ASUS, and I like the covering on the side of yours. Wondering if that came like that or if you added something to it?


The bottom is just two pieces of plastic wrapped with flat black vinyl.
I dont use the regular 3,5" bays, i have a hot swap instead.

Its a VTX3D 7950, it doesnt look like that, i added some pieces to the side and around the heat pipes.

Here is a better pic of the floor and the GPU.


----------



## Exostenza

Holy smokes! Everyone's setup looks so much better than mine here. I thought mine was looking mighty sweet until I entered this thread.

Anyways, you guys can add me to the list as I just switched over from a CM 690 II Advanced and am one happy camper.

Pics in my profile if anyone cares.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Killacam how's that EK kit workin out? I have to postpone mine because one of my two sticks of RAM shat itself so I'm dumping part of my funds into a quad channel kit from G.Skill. good news though 4 of my SP120's get here along with the fan controller tomorrow.


----------



## seller1717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Saw that ram for the first time the other day on reddit. How is it? Are the LEDs as insanely bright as reviews say?


they are bright, but not unbearable


----------



## AstralReaper

Alright. After looking at this case for the past 3 months or so I JUST bought one. Now I can't wait for it to come in. Should be ALOT better than my $40 Thermaltake case.


----------



## Jakeee

Here is my Air540 i've been runnning for a couple of months now, theres some amazing builds going into these things, keep up the great work all









http://s1194.photobucket.com/user/rebelchief/media/IMG_0500_zps675905d2.jpg.html

http://s1194.photobucket.com/user/rebelchief/media/IMG_0504_zpsde9e6ef2.jpg.html

http://s1194.photobucket.com/user/rebelchief/media/IMG_0476_zpse6e80944.jpg.html

http://s1194.photobucket.com/user/rebelchief/media/IMG_0506_zps1d2157dc.jpg.html

http://s1194.photobucket.com/user/rebelchief/media/IMG_0507_zpsfef6e54b.jpg.html


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> Killacam how's that EK kit workin out? I have to postpone mine because one of my two sticks of RAM shat itself so I'm dumping part of my funds into a quad channel kit from G.Skill. good news though 4 of my SP120's get here along with the fan controller tomorrow.


Hey MillerLite, finished installing yesterday and so far so good. No leaks, and it's pretty quiet. I like the kit a lot, it looks pretty sleek for being somewhat of a starter kit. My temps before were about 35C idle, 70C under full load (4.5Ghz), but I'm about 10 degrees cooler (on average) for both. I'll post some photos. That's too bad about the RAM, are you past the warranty period? I got a good deal on the EK kit, but definitely a lot more than my original cooling (CoolerMaster Hyper 212). But it was a fun project (other than my fingers killing me from trying to tighten the fittings).


----------



## CroakV

Nice work, love your tube routing.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> Hey MillerLite, finished installing yesterday and so far so good. No leaks, and it's pretty quiet. I like the kit a lot, it looks pretty sleek for being somewhat of a starter kit. My temps before were about 35C idle, 70C under full load (4.5Ghz), but I'm about 10 degrees cooler (on average) for both. I'll post some photos. That's too bad about the RAM, are you past the warranty period? I got a good deal on the EK kit, but definitely a lot more than my original cooling (CoolerMaster Hyper 212). But it was a fun project (other than my fingers killing me from trying to tighten the fittings).


Its corsair vengeance blue and ive had it almost a year. I'm gonna contact corsair about it and if they'll replace it I'll order just another dual channel kit. I just delidded so I'll be getting an H3O 240 kit and the hardware to run bare die. I'm glad to here your kit turned out good. Hopefully be seeing pics of it soon


----------



## killacam7478

Here are some updated pics of my rig, after my first attempt at water cooling. Unfortunately, the photos didn't turn out very well because this new radiator blocks the cathode light on top so the CPU block is a bit tough to see. Took me about 5 hours to get the install of the EK-KIT L240, as I was taking my time and had a lot of issues getting tightening the fittings on the tubing. My 4 cores range from 22 to 33 degrees C idle, then 55 to 60 degrees C when under full load (Prime 95, small FFT torture test). Got all the big bubbles out but there are a lot of little ones in the reservoir, but I'm guessing that won't impact anything.

I plugged the two PWM fans that I previously had connected to the CPU_FAN slot (via an adapter) to the rad and have that plugged into that same slot, so it throttles up and down depending on the load. The pump I plugged into a fan slot on the mobo, which runs 100%. I think I want the PWM fans on the radiator to run off my fan controller, but my fan controller takes molex or 3-pin, and these PWM fans are 4-pin. I'm guessing I just need to buy some adapters.

Things I still need to fix: you can probably see that my pump/reservoir combo is leaning to the left. I mounted it to a fan slot on the front of the Air 540, but due to weight and the tubing, it's not standing straight. I mounted it in the 2nd fan slot in the front, if I had 120mm fans. I plan to use some zip ties to try and lift it a bit. I also need another case fan for the bottom. I took out all of the 140mm fans that came with the case, I want to get one SP140 and put it in the back, then move that 120mm fan from the back to the bottom front (currently only one fan on the front of the case). I also am considering having 3 120mm fans in front, and try to attach this thing to the 2nd fan, but I think the weight might add too much pressure on the fan... Overall it was a nice learning experience, I can definitely see how people are wanting to get more rads, better blocks, etc., seems like it can get addictive!


----------



## francisw19

^^^ Nice build, KillaCam! Looks great!


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks beautiful. If you can post some closer pictures of the pump with better light from inside the case and the front with the filter off maybe we can help you figure out a mounting solution that doesn't entail zip ties. I have those same light bars in my rig in the top and bottom. Those lights are good and super bright. I have the top facing the roof of the case and the bottom facing the floor to give it a softer glow. Have you thought about a small LED strip to put on the left inside wall of the case to help better light your hardware?

Edit: Also what monitoring software is that and Corsair is replacing my RAM so a dual channel black kit is back on my list as well as some green paint for the blue sticks.


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisw19*
> 
> ^^^ Nice build, KillaCam! Looks great!


Thanks Francis!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> Looks beautiful. If you can post some closer pictures of the pump with better light from inside the case and the front with the filter off maybe we can help you figure out a mounting solution that doesn't entail zip ties. I have those same light bars in my rig in the top and bottom. Those lights are good and super bright. I have the top facing the roof of the case and the bottom facing the floor to give it a softer glow. Have you thought about a small LED strip to put on the left inside wall of the case to help better light your hardware?
> 
> Edit: Also what monitoring software is that and Corsair is replacing my RAM so a dual channel black kit is back on my list as well as some green paint for the blue sticks.


Thanks MillerLite, I'll try to get some pictures later tonight of the front of the case. I had taken out the two 140mm fans that came with the case, put in a single 120mm on top, the pump/reservoir in the middle, and currently no fan on the bottom slot. I kinda wanted to show off the reservoir (even though mine is a baby compared to some of yours!) rather than tucking it in the back. The cathode lights we have, come with a little blue power converter box that I stuck on the back of the case with double sided tape, so being lazy I didn't try to mount it there. For the tubing from the rad to the pump, I first tried going behind the case but it was too hard to fit it through the openings without bending the tubing too much.

I actually just ordered a tailed LED from Amazon that connects to a Molex, which I plan to stick into the slot for the CPU block (description said it has slots for two 3mm LED's). If that doesn't provide sufficient light, I'll probably go with your recommendation of an LED strip.

The monitoring software was HWMonitor, but for Mac. It was included when I installed the Hackintosh/Mac OS X. It looks cool, but oddly the temperature readings are always a little bit higher than when I run something in Windows. Great to hear that Corsair will replace! What type of paint were you planning to use?


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> Thanks Francis!
> Thanks MillerLite, I'll try to get some pictures later tonight of the front of the case. I had taken out the two 140mm fans that came with the case, put in a single 120mm on top, the pump/reservoir in the middle, and currently no fan on the bottom slot. I kinda wanted to show off the reservoir (even though mine is a baby compared to some of yours!) rather than tucking it in the back. The cathode lights we have, come with a little blue power converter box that I stuck on the back of the case with double sided tape, so being lazy I didn't try to mount it there. For the tubing from the rad to the pump, I first tried going behind the case but it was too hard to fit it through the openings without bending the tubing too much.
> 
> I actually just ordered a tailed LED from Amazon that connects to a Molex, which I plan to stick into the slot for the CPU block (description said it has slots for two 3mm LED's). If that doesn't provide sufficient light, I'll probably go with your recommendation of an LED strip.
> 
> The monitoring software was HWMonitor, but for Mac. It was included when I installed the Hackintosh/Mac OS X. It looks cool, but oddly the temperature readings are always a little bit higher than when I run something in Windows. Great to hear that Corsair will replace! What type of paint were you planning to use?


I agree. The Ek pump and res look good. Maybe a custom bracket to push it out from the side wall so you could mount 3 120's in the front. The res/pump would partially block airflow still but just a little sacrifice for aesthetic/performance. I didn't realize those were cold cathode. I have some led light bars that look just like those. What color LED's are they? I read that the EK blocks along with the raystorms had holes for LEDs.
That graph system is pretty nice.
I'll have to go back and look. It was just a basic spray can. I forgot to check to see if it was a high temp paint, I had gotten excited when I saw one that matched my sleeves.


----------



## 5h4d3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Treble20*
> 
> I ment about the temp difference on the H100 from 2 fans to 4 fans push pull


Oh, I gotcha. Yeah there was only like a difference of about a degree or two Celsius. I just think it looks a little lopsided with out the push AND pull imo.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Got 4 of my SP120 PE PWM's in today and the Corsair Link Cooling kit. I really like it so far except for there is a pretty big delay when switching fan speeds but not a big deal. I'll post up some pictures and update my build log once I get some homework knocked out.


----------



## NotReadyYet

I wonder how much a difference I would see in temperature going from my LanBoy Air to the 540. I love how easy it is to manage cables in the 540. That's my only gripe with the LanBoy, NO cable management so my case looks like a mess.

Thoughts on this?


----------



## NotReadyYet

*double post


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> I wonder how much a difference I would see in temperature going from my LanBoy Air to the 540. I love how easy it is to manage cables in the 540. That's my only gripe with the LanBoy, NO cable management so my case looks like a mess.
> 
> Thoughts on this?


Cable management...? Oh, you mean that rats nest behind my motherboard tray. Yeah, its great for cable hoarding.


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Cable management...? Oh, you mean that rats nest behind my motherboard tray. Yeah, its great for cable hoarding.


Well atleast you have a place to hide the nest. The Lanboy Air doesn't give me any option to hide anything which really kills my airflow and makes it look messy. The only benefit is the whole case is mesh so I get really great temps with air


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

I wouldn't expect better temps in the Air 540 over your Lanboy, but they should be very comparable. The big benefit you will see switching to the Air 540 will be in the amount of time you spend cleaning dust and dirt out of your system.

That Lanboy Air looks like a freaking nightmare of a case for anyone who is hard-set on having positive air pressure with dust filters on every possible intake.


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I wouldn't expect better temps in the Air 540 over your Lanboy, but they should be very comparable. The big benefit you will see switching to the Air 540 will be in the amount of time you spend cleaning dust and dirt out of your system.
> 
> That Lanboy Air looks like a freaking nightmare of a case for anyone who is hard-set on having positive air pressure with dust filters on every possible intake.


I have 7 fans, all of them set as intake and you'd be surpised how little dust there is inside the case. My temps are pretty good, too.

I built this rig back in January of 2012 and I guess I have that "itch" to change something up. Not to mention my mobo and ram (red) don't match my case, fans, and LEDs (blue) and I sort of want to fix that.


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I wouldn't expect better temps in the Air 540 over your Lanboy, but they should be very comparable. The big benefit you will see switching to the Air 540 will be in the amount of time you spend cleaning dust and dirt out of your system.
> 
> That Lanboy Air looks like a freaking nightmare of a case for anyone who is hard-set on having positive air pressure with dust filters on every possible intake.


Big +1 to that.







With filtered intakes and positive air pressure, I've had very, very little dust getting inside my case.


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I wouldn't expect better temps in the Air 540 over your Lanboy, but they should be very comparable. The big benefit you will see switching to the Air 540 will be in the amount of time you spend cleaning dust and dirt out of your system.
> 
> That Lanboy Air looks like a freaking nightmare of a case for anyone who is hard-set on having positive air pressure with dust filters on every possible intake.
> 
> 
> 
> I have 7 fans, all of them set as intake and you'd be surpised how little dust there is inside the case. My temps are pretty good, too.
> 
> I built this rig back in January of 2012 and I guess I have that "itch" to change something up. Not to mention my mobo and ram (red) don't match my case, fans, and LEDs (blue) and I sort of want to fix that.
Click to expand...

Looks like you and I replied at the same time and I didn't catch your post. I'm surprised the Lanboy Air doesn't get too dusty...but hey there's nothing wrong with that.









TBH, if you got the itch to upgrade, this is good case. It's one of the better cases I've had - the layout is great (and keeps the case surprisingly small for what you manage to get inside), lots of cooling options, support for water cooling radiators on the front and top panels, filtered intakes, tool-less drive bays that actually work, clean lines and very tastefully styled (IMO). Not to mention, the price tag is quite reasonable. I wish it had a few more places to mount 3.5in HDDs, but other than that I can't find any major negatives with this case.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I wouldn't expect better temps in the Air 540 over your Lanboy, but they should be very comparable. The big benefit you will see switching to the Air 540 will be in the amount of time you spend cleaning dust and dirt out of your system.
> 
> That Lanboy Air looks like a freaking nightmare of a case for anyone who is hard-set on having positive air pressure with dust filters on every possible intake.
> 
> 
> 
> I have 7 fans, all of them set as intake and you'd be surpised how little dust there is inside the case. My temps are pretty good, too.
> 
> I built this rig back in January of 2012 and I guess I have that "itch" to change something up. Not to mention my mobo and ram (red) don't match my case, fans, and LEDs (blue) and I sort of want to fix that.
Click to expand...

You can scratch that itch all day long and it will never go away.









Are you able to achieve positive pressure in the Lanboy with 7 intakes? I'm just being curious with this question.









If there is a Lanboy Air group here on OCN you may want to try asking your questions there as well. I don't think we have anyone here in the 540 Air group that knows much about the Lanboy to tell you if it's an upgrade, sidegrade, or downgrade. I'm almost positive the 540 will be a more clean and quiet case than the Lanboy, but I suspect the Lanboy is the better case for maximized airflow and cooling. I'd hate for you spend money on a new case and end up with higher temps than you are used to seeing. If someone on the Lanboy group has moved into a 540 Air though they would be able to tell you with more certainty how the two compare so you can be more certain of what to expect if you change cases.


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> You can scratch that itch all day long and it will never go away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you able to achieve positive pressure in the Lanboy with 7 intakes? I'm just being curious with this question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is a Lanboy Air group here on OCN you may want to try asking your questions there as well. I don't think we have anyone here in the 540 Air group that knows much about the Lanboy to tell you if it's an upgrade, sidegrade, or downgrade. I'm almost positive the 540 will be a more clean and quiet case than the Lanboy, but I suspect the Lanboy is the better case for maximized airflow and cooling. I'd hate for you spend money on a new case and end up with higher temps than you are used to seeing. If someone on the Lanboy group has moved into a 540 Air though they would be able to tell you with more certainty how the two compare so you can be more certain of what to expect if you change cases.


Honestly, I'm not sure if if am achieving positive air pressure with my build. I'd like to think I am given the lack of dust inside my case on top of the great temperature I am getting. More so when it's summer and my A/C is blasting 68 degrees towards my rig. When I built my rig back in January of 2012 I sort of rushed it and picked parts that had great reviews regardless of their color or look. So right now I have a red mobo and memory and blue everything else. Not to mention the mesh doesnt really give me a chance to show off the inside as much as I would like it to. The excellent cable management of the 540 and the large window would enable me to show a cleaner system.

I'm basically stuck with either 1) getting a new mobo and memory or 2) a new case and fans. I would like to avoid getting a new mobo and memory since I don't want to go through all the drama of overclocking it again. The OCN Lanboy Air group was a bust, which is why I came here to ask hoping some one already made the switch and they would be posting here since this is a very active thread.

However, if I did switch I would be stuck with a case and 7 Gelid Solutions Blue LED fans which is going to be rather hard to sell, since I can't sell on here because I lack the rep to do so. I don't know, I'm at a loss and torn as to what to do. I wish here was a way for me to "fake" having a blue mobo and memory, lol.


----------



## Goof

I've had no issue selling all my cases on craigslist. You shouldn't have trouble either, being in a fairly dense area.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

If you want to test whether you have positive or negative pressure all you need is a tissue. Find an area on the case with a lot of mesh that doesn't have a fan installed and hold the tissue up to the case. If there is air being sucked in through the mesh the suction will hold the tissue against the mesh and you can safely say you have negative pressure. If the tissue is blown away from the case then you have positive pressure.

Keep in mind, you don't have to limit yourself to one or even two colors in your color scheme. You can make a rig done with red and blue hardware work, providing there are other components that help to tie the colors into the build. It doesn't take much to make a second color look like it belongs in the case. Blue and red aren't an easy combination to make work but they aren't impossible either.


----------



## ironhide138

Anyone know if the newly announced H105 will fit up top in this case?


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Anyone know if the newly announced H105 will fit up top in this case?


With a single set of fans, it should fit no problem.







But with the 38mm thick radiator, a push/pull setup won't fit.


----------



## SpDFreaK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Anyone know if the newly announced H105 will fit up top in this case?


Yes the H105 will fit in the top of the Air 540.It is a 38mm rad with 25mm fans for a total of 63mm.


----------



## ironhide138

Awesome.







really diggin the look of the new pump. thanks guys. Now..... will it work with the g10


----------



## 310239

Add me to the club! I've had this case for about a month and absolutely love it. Today I changed a few more things out on it after lurking this thread quite a bit. I am quite pleased but still have some changes planned.

Case: Corsair Carbide Series Air 540
MOBO: ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 AM3+
CPU: AMD FX-6300 Vishera 3.5GHz (OC to 4.0GHz)
CPU Cooler: CORSAIR Hydro Series H110 Extreme Performance with 2 bgears b-Blaster 140's. Had an issue with rattling fans with the stock.
GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB
RAM: CORSAIR XMS 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 1600
SSD: SAMSUNG 840 Pro Series 128gb
HHD: 1TB WD and 1.5TB seagate
Fans: Stock 140 exhaust on back. 3 Corsair SP120's on front intake. Tuned down to 70% in bios cause they sound like 757 engines otherwise.

Used two Silverstone CPF01 3.94" PWM Fan Splitter Cables'. One splits the CPU OPT for the bgears and the other splits a PMW chassis header for less cables and I can tune the front in take fans down with one header.

I went with pull config on my radiator because it's easier to clean and the temp difference is negligible, especially with the bgears.


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> If you want to test whether you have positive or negative pressure all you need is a tissue. Find an area on the case with a lot of mesh that doesn't have a fan installed and hold the tissue up to the case. If there is air being sucked in through the mesh the suction will hold the tissue against the mesh and you can safely say you have negative pressure. If the tissue is blown away from the case then you have positive pressure.
> 
> Keep in mind, you don't have to limit yourself to one or even two colors in your color scheme. You can make a rig done with red and blue hardware work, providing there are other components that help to tie the colors into the build. It doesn't take much to make a second color look like it belongs in the case. Blue and red aren't an easy combination to make work but they aren't impossible either.


I just tested it and it blew the tissue away fairly quickly - so I guess that answered our question lol.

As for making blue and red work then I am at a loss, I have zero creativity , even after spending hours browsing through all the amazing rigs on OCN.

Here is my current rig, it's a rat king and hasn't been cleaned out in a year (although I clean the fans a lot since I can just pop the blades off without removing them from their casings)


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Anyone know if the newly announced H105 will fit up top in this case?


Quote:


> "By retaining the popular 240mm radiator mount, the H105 is also compatible with the vast majority of cases on the market, meaning enthusiasts needn't worry about having to compromise on their choice when it comes to case or CPU cooling.
> "For 240mm radiators, we've had a lot of requests for a thicker version with more surface area to improve cooling performance. Now those requests have been answered," said George Makris, Product Manager for Cases and Cooling at Corsair.
> 
> Read more at http://www.legitreviews.com/corsair-announces-hydro-series-h105-liquid-cpu-cooler_132445#OGFFYMaRjWa3ZOIb.99"


----------



## Sluggo

So, I'm in the planning phase of my next build using this case and I've been lurking around the web checking out some specs and feedback. Does anyone know how many millimeters I'll have from the top of the mobo to the top of the case if I'm using a RIVBE? I've seen some builds that push the distance of a push pull setup close to the top of the ram.

You guys think I can get away with a push pull config using 25mm thick fans and 30mm thick rad with this mobo installed?


----------



## nerdybeat

Migrating my current build + a few new goodies (case LED strip, fan controller) into the 540 from my 650D. Can't wait =)


----------



## Jasecore

Hey there I'm so loving my case just finished (lol it's never finished) my current build yesterday here's some pics


----------



## 310239

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sluggo*
> 
> So, I'm in the planning phase of my next build using this case and I've been lurking around the web checking out some specs and feedback. Does anyone know how many millimeters I'll have from the top of the mobo to the top of the case if I'm using a RIVBE? I've seen some builds that push the distance of a push pull setup close to the top of the ram.
> 
> You guys think I can get away with a push pull config using 25mm thick fans and 30mm thick rad with this mobo installed?


In most cases the 12v cable gets in the way. You likely won't be able to use any CPU fan connections up top, either.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## bendeis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really diggin the look of the new pump. thanks guys. Now..... will it work with the g10


Should work, as the h105 is asetek based.


----------



## Sluggo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmolitor87*
> 
> In most cases the 12v cable gets in the way. You likely won't be able to use any CPU fan connections up top, either.


Yeah looks like you're right. Not to mention, I plan on running waterblocks for the mobo too which means fittings near the very top. I also plan on using the bottom for air intake since the front and top will have rads. Looks like I'll have to do some measuring before ordering rads.

Anybody out there running dual pumps/loops?


----------



## 7ha7a5ian

It is possible. I am also working on a build that will require my rad and two sets of fans in a push pull config. 
It is a tight fit and there it is possible to just leave one push fan absent if you are really cautious.


----------



## Sluggo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ha7a5ian*
> 
> It is possible. I am also working on a build that will require my rad and two sets of fans in a push pull config.
> It is a tight fit and there it is possible to just leave one push fan absent if you are really cautious.


Yes, I've seen others do that as well with two fans on a 360. I'm thinking about intaking air from the bottom and pushing out through two 240's on the top and front along with the exhaust at the rear. I need to do some more research.


----------



## Sluggo

Can anyone tell me if a D5 pump is strong enough to efficiently service blocks for a cpu, 2 vga's, mobo block, two rads and a res? Or should I go dual loops in the Air 540?


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sluggo*
> 
> Can anyone tell me if a D5 pump is strong enough to efficiently service blocks for a cpu, 2 vga's, mobo block, two rads and a res? Or should I go dual loops in the Air 540?


A single D5 can handle that just fine.


----------



## Sluggo

That's what I thought, thanks.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Well I was messing with my Mobo and now I think RAM slots 1 and 2 are cooked. Neither of my RAM sticks work in those two slots but boot up no problem in 3 and 4. Either gonna RMA or make the move back to ASUS. If i do that then the EK kit gets put on hold and my delidded 3570k stays on an H80i for another month or two. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> Well I was messing with my Mobo and now I think RAM slots 1 and 2 are cooked. Neither of my RAM sticks work in those two slots but boot up no problem in 3 and 4. Either gonna RMA or make the move back to ASUS. If i do that then the EK kit gets put on hold and my delidded 3570k stays on an H80i for another month or two. Any suggestions?


How were you messing with your board? And, just for giggles, have you removed the CPU and reinstalled it recently? No bent pins in the socket? I've seen boards with bad ram slots new in the box, but it is kinda strange to have both slots in a channel go bad at the same time, sounds like a pin issue to me. Not uncommon on delids either.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> How were you messing with your board? And, just for giggles, have you removed the CPU and reinstalled it recently? No bent pins in the socket? I've seen boards with bad ram slots new in the box, but it is kinda strange to have both slots in a channel go bad at the same time, sounds like a pin issue to me. Not uncommon on delids either.


I'm gonna double check pins as soon as I get some more TIM in because i have to reseat my IHS anyways. I think it may be pins so I'm gonna wait before I pull the trigger on anything until after i have a look. Messing with it i.e., moving mem sticks around because I had used slots 2 and 4 for dual channel but one day my pc wouldn't post so I grabbed the laptop and started googling. I think it is possibly the board because I'm pretty sure that the issue started before the delid and the cpu hadn't been taken out of the socket since it was first installed a few months ago. I'll have to look on the date of the post when i mentioned it but I'm pretty sure it is that.


----------



## LightSky

hi guys im new here and i noticed this thread on this forum uhm i did bought the case since it came out on the market and my rig is not as good as any on this thread but i just want to share my WIP rig i am upgrading it bits by bits and the corsair air 540 is the best case i have bought so far with its unique design and airflow capabilities and user friendly cable management system hehehe anyway here are some pics that you might want to see


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightSky*
> 
> hi guys im new here and i noticed this thread on this forum uhm i did bought the case since it came out on the market and my rig is not as good as any on this thread but i just want to share my WIP rig i am upgrading it bits by bits and the corsair air 540 is the best case i have bought so far with its unique design and airflow capabilities and user friendly cable management system hehehe anyway here are some pics that you might want to see
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome! Looks like you took some time and got the cables managed well. How often do you use the on/off switch for your CCFL kit though? If you rarely turn them off while the computer is on, you might consider removing the PCI slot insert that the switch is attached to. There are two small screws that hold the switch to the PCI insert. Once removed, the switch itself is only about 1 inch by 3/8 inch and can be left concealed in the back of the case with the PSU cables. On the rare occasions when you need to use the switch, you just open the back panel.

Even if you use the switch often you can detach it from the PCI insert and find clever ways to conceal it and still be able to use the switch. When I had a CCFL kit in my case I ran the switch to and opening beside the fans in the top of the case. I kept the switch under the mesh grill and I was able to toggle the switch by inserting a toothpick through the mesh grill and leveraging the switch on and off as needed. I've seen other builds where they cut out a small portion of the mesh opening in the back panel of the case above the PSU to make an opening just large enough to mount the switch.


----------



## LightSky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Welcome! Looks like you took some time and got the cables managed well. How often do you use the on/off switch for your CCFL kit though? If you rarely turn them off while the computer is on, you might consider removing the PCI slot insert that the switch is attached to. There are two small screws that hold the switch to the PCI insert. Once removed, the switch itself is only about 1 inch by 3/8 inch and can be left concealed in the back of the case with the PSU cables. On the rare occasions when you need to use the switch, you just open the back panel.
> 
> Even if you use the switch often you can detach it from the PCI insert and find clever ways to conceal it and still be able to use the switch. When I had a CCFL kit in my case I ran the switch to and opening beside the fans in the top of the case. I kept the switch under the mesh grill and I was able to toggle the switch by inserting a toothpick through the mesh grill and leveraging the switch on and off as needed. I've seen other builds where they cut out a small portion of the mesh opening in the back panel of the case above the PSU to make an opening just large enough to mount the switch.


ive tried doing that and i just like it there and i might remove the switch at all and make my own switch outside the case and if its done ill post it here and show it to you guys btw im planning on changing my board GPU and CPU and adding another 2 8GB rams and try to xfire a R9 or get a XFX 7990 thanks for the warm welcome sir

PS. for me CCFL is still the best im not into that LED thing hehehe well thats just me and i havent seen an LED strip in action hehehe but from what ive seen the LED strips is not that bright like the CCFL


----------



## Joshhat

Thinking of buying this case maybe in a month or so, what do you guys think honestly? Can I do better as I don't think I can as this seems to be the case with the best cable management an etc.


----------



## Adam182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joshhat*
> 
> Thinking of buying this case maybe in a month or so, what do you guys think honestly? Can I do better as I don't think I can as this seems to be the case with the best cable management an etc.


I think this case is great!, the benefit of not have the PSU on display and cables running all over the place is just awesome. I'm really happy i found this case for my new build! dont wait a month buy it now







- Adam


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joshhat*
> 
> Thinking of buying this case maybe in a month or so, what do you guys think honestly? Can I do better as I don't think I can as this seems to be the case with the best cable management an etc.


I switched from a mid-tower (NZXT Source 210 Elite), and I enjoy it a lot. I love the large window, the ability to hide cables in the back, and the way the hottest components get the most cooling. My two cons (and obviously this is just for me):
- Lack of 5.25" slots. Most people don't need them, but I like having a memory card reader, optical drive, and fan controller. Not a huge issue.
- Size - Again, my personal preference, but this is basically two mid-towers stuck together. One for the parts you see, one for the parts you don't see. It takes up a lot of space on my desk. Not a deal breaker because I enough room, but if you don't want it on the floor, then you need to consider how much space you have.

Being new to computer building, this is only my second case. My first case felt a little cramped near the end because I was adding so many things, but it's so easy to make changes in this case, I highly recommend it.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Just ordered my 540 from corsair today with the CESREDDIT 25% off promo code. Getting it for 109$ shipped. Can't wait to upgrade from my hot ugly cooler master case!


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam182*
> 
> I think this case is great!, the benefit of not have the PSU on display and cables running all over the place is just awesome. I'm really happy i found this case for my new build! dont wait a month buy it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Adam


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> I switched from a mid-tower (NZXT Source 210 Elite), and I enjoy it a lot. I love the large window, the ability to hide cables in the back, and the way the hottest components get the most cooling. My two cons (and obviously this is just for me):
> - Lack of 5.25" slots. Most people don't need them, but I like having a memory card reader, optical drive, and fan controller. Not a huge issue.
> - Size - Again, my personal preference, but this is basically two mid-towers stuck together. One for the parts you see, one for the parts you don't see. It takes up a lot of space on my desk. Not a deal breaker because I enough room, but if you don't want it on the floor, then you need to consider how much space you have.
> 
> Being new to computer building, this is only my second case. My first case felt a little cramped near the end because I was adding so many things, but it's so easy to make changes in this case, I highly recommend it.


^^ The gents above make some good points.









Just to add, I think this is a well thought out case. As mentioned above, all the stuff that doesn't need active cooling gets put behind the motherboard. This take away a lot of the clutter in the main compartment and allows a direct air flow path to all of the warm components (whereas a typical case layout would have the hard drive bays blocking the inlet fans, for example).

Plus, if you ever get in to water cooling, you've got some flexibility to mount some decent sized radiators...or if you just want a simple CLC you can still accommodate any of the ones on the market easily. On the other hand, if you just want to stick with air cooling, there's a lot of room to fit the biggest air coolers out there and you have lots of flexibility in how you want to move air through the case.

I've lost count of how many cases I've had over the years, but this one stands out as one of my favorites.


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Just ordered my 540 from corsair today with the CESREDDIT 25% off promo code. Getting it for 109$ shipped. Can't wait to upgrade from my hot ugly cooler master case!


Wow that's a great deal! Best of luck with your build.


----------



## NotReadyYet

I've been mulling over performing a transplant from my blue Laboy Air into a Air 540 with a red theme. The following is a list of parts that I would like to get any of your opinions on.

*What will be transplanted into the Air 540 (black)*

1) i7 2600K CPU

2) ASRock Z68 Pro Gen 3 Fatal1ty Mobo (red)

3) Mushkin Redline 16gb (red)

4) Radeon 7970

5) Corsair H70

6) Seasonic 750X

7) Samsung DVD Burner (black)

8) Two SSDs and one regular hard drive

*What will be purchased for the Air 540 (black)*

1) Red SilencX Effizio 120mm Fan for the H70 Rad in push/pull config (2 in total)

2) Silverstone AP121 in silver with red LEDs (3 for intake and 2 for the top)

3) NZXT Hue

4) NZXT Sleeved Red Cables (24 pin, 8 pin, 6+2pin x 2, ect)

I would really like any thoughts on this!!! Thanks!


----------



## 310239

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> I've been mulling over performing a transplant from my blue Laboy Air into a Air 540 with a red theme. The following is a list of parts that I would like to get any of your opinions on.
> 
> *What will be transplanted into the Air 540 (black)*
> 
> 1) i7 2600K CPU
> 
> 2) ASRock Z68 Pro Gen 3 Fatal1ty Mobo (red)
> 
> 3) Mushkin Redline 16gb (red)
> 
> 4) Radeon 7970
> 
> 5) Corsair H70
> 
> 6) Seasonic 750X
> 
> 7) Samsung DVD Burner (black)
> 
> 8) Two SSDs and one regular hard drive
> 
> *What will be purchased for the Air 540 (black)*
> 
> 1) Red SilencX Effizio 120mm Fan for the H70 Rad in push/pull config (2 in total)
> 
> 2) Silverstone AP121 in silver with red LEDs (3 for intake and 2 for the top)
> 
> 3) NZXT Hue
> 
> 4) NZXT Sleeved Red Cables (24 pin, 8 pin, 6+2pin x 2, ect)
> 
> I would really like any thoughts on this!!! Thanks!


The static pressure on the air penetrators is only around 1.7 but you can find 3+ on similarly priced fans. I believe corsair makes sp120's with red LEDs. They are loud but if you get the pmw fans you can control them. The non-pmw come with a voltage step down adapter that makes them quieter.

You also might want to check the 290 series of cards if you haven't already.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> I've been mulling over performing a transplant from my blue Laboy Air into a Air 540 with a red theme. The following is a list of parts that I would like to get any of your opinions on.
> 
> *What will be transplanted into the Air 540 (black)*
> 
> 1) i7 2600K CPU
> 2) ASRock Z68 Pro Gen 3 Fatal1ty Mobo (red)
> 3) Mushkin Redline 16gb (red)
> 4) Radeon 7970
> 5) Corsair H70
> 6) Seasonic 750X
> 7) Samsung DVD Burner (black)
> 8) Two SSDs and one regular hard drive
> 
> *What will be purchased for the Air 540 (black)*
> 
> 1) Red SilencX Effizio 120mm Fan for the H70 Rad in push/pull config (2 in total)
> 2) Silverstone AP121 in silver with red LEDs (3 for intake and 2 for the top)
> 3) NZXT Hue
> 4) NZXT Sleeved Red Cables (24 pin, 8 pin, 6+2pin x 2, ect)
> 
> I would really like any thoughts on this!!! Thanks!


Do you think the Silverstone AP's are beter than the 2150 Gentle Typhoons? I was going to get 6 of the GT's for mine if I was not happy with the performance of the stock fans.


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Do you think the Silverstone AP's are beter than the 2150 Gentle Typhoons? I was going to get 6 of the GT's for mine if I was not happy with the performance of the stock fans.


This gentleman's test results showed that Silverstone AP's were best when it came to directing air over a particular part of the case. I figured with the way the 540 is set up these would be the most logical choice.

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/331629-28-cooling-roundup-2012


----------



## 310239

The Silverstone AP's have a fairly low static pressure compared to other brands.

Same with the efx-12-15 fans. I can't seem to find anything about their pressure, which is what you want for radiator fans or any fan coming against a filter.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Do you think the Silverstone AP's are beter than the 2150 Gentle Typhoons? I was going to get 6 of the GT's for mine if I was not happy with the performance of the stock fans.


I have not used those exact GT fans, but I've used a TON of the the AP's, including like 37 or so in my STH10, they are really great fans, I've never had a bad one yet, and I've used close to 100 total, they don't spin anywhere as fast as the GT2150's, they are closer to the AP14's in speed, less CFM than the AP15's, but I believe higher static pressure. Overall a great fan and I would highly recommend them.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Really what I am looking for is the best fans to put in this case to get the best cooling performance. I am going to this case because my current case can't cool my 2 video cards properly.


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmolitor87*
> 
> The Silverstone AP's have a fairly low static pressure compared to other brands.
> 
> Same with the efx-12-15 fans. I can't seem to find anything about their pressure, which is what you want for radiator fans or any fan coming against a filter.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Yup - which is why I went with the SilenX as my CPU fans.

Again, the link I provided showed temperature results with these fans acting as CPU coolers. They outperformed my current Geild Solutions fans, too.


----------



## Jimhans1

Silverstone AP's--1500rpm--35.36CFM--1.71mmH2O Static Pressure ~22dB


----------



## killeraxemannic

On a second note can you fit 38MM thick fans on the the front and top of the 540?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> On a second note can you fit 38MM thick fans on the the front and top of the 540?


Yes, the top no prob. The front no prob if it's on the inside of the chassis, outside the chassis @ front in place of the filter would require 25mm fans.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> I've been mulling over performing a transplant from my blue Laboy Air into a Air 540 with a red theme. The following is a list of parts that I would like to get any of your opinions on.
> 
> *What will be transplanted into the Air 540 (black)*
> 
> 1) i7 2600K CPU
> 2) ASRock Z68 Pro Gen 3 Fatal1ty Mobo (red)
> 3) Mushkin Redline 16gb (red)
> 4) Radeon 7970
> 5) Corsair H70
> 6) Seasonic 750X
> 7) Samsung DVD Burner (black)
> 8) Two SSDs and one regular hard drive
> 
> *What will be purchased for the Air 540 (black)*
> 
> 1) Red SilencX Effizio 120mm Fan for the H70 Rad in push/pull config (2 in total)
> 2) Silverstone AP121 in silver with red LEDs (3 for intake and 2 for the top)
> 3) NZXT Hue
> 4) NZXT Sleeved Red Cables (24 pin, 8 pin, 6+2pin x 2, ect)
> 
> I would really like any thoughts on this!!! Thanks!


Looks good, but I would consider doing some more research on the fan choices. I'm not sure if those fans will yield the results you want.

You want fans with a high static pressure for your H70 and those SilencX fans have none from what I saw on their spec sheets.

I've heard good and bad about the AP121, but I've never seen anything that properly compares them with fans I'm familiar with enough to know how well they perform compared to what the manufacturer says they can do. Maybe someone else here can chime in with some more information on the AP121?

Something like the Gentle Typhoon AP-15, Noiseblocker e-loop B12-3, or the Corsair SP120 would be a good fan for both your H70 and the front intakes. The AP-15 is getting to be very difficult to find in stock anywhere though. They were produced through a partnership between Scythe and Nidek, and they announced back in September that the agreement had been dissolved and there won't be anymore Gentle Typhoons. Noiseblockers are some of the best fans on the market, but they're expensive. The Corsair fans aren't the best at any single category, but they are still a good fan. Most people choose the SP120 over other static pressure rated fans for the aesthetics more than anything else. Most static pressure fans tend to be fairly plain and drab looking, while the SP120 offers a colored trim ring. It's obviously been a good marketing strategy because most of the people in this group have between 4 and 8 of them installed. I have 7 Corsair SP120 Performance Editions in my case currently, and 4 more sitting on a shelf in my closet as spares.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Yes, the top no prob. The front no prob if it's on the inside of the chassis, outside the chassis @ front in place of the filter would require 25mm fans.


So your just saying that I would have to move the fans inside the case on the front instead of putting them in the front grille sandwich area where they are intended? Any issues with doing this?


----------



## 310239

http://www.overclock.net/t/1407697/interesting-choice-2-x-140mm-vs-3-x-120mm-intake-fans

This was a thread that helped me a lot with my intake fan decision.

I don't personally feel that you'll get enough from the AP-15's compared to similarly priced brands out there. For example, the Corsair SP120's. You can get them PMW and control them with hardware/speedfan/bios and you'll be just fine. They are rather loud...I don't mind noise one bit as I'm usually piping sound through external speakers with games/music and on skype through a headset with friends. I could still very easily hear them. The other option is the non-PMW versions that come with a voltage step-down adapter. They step the fans down to 7v and thus cut the noise just like you would with the PMW fans.

I would even use them on my radiator if it didn't require 140's. I ended up going with bgears for that. Even with the bgears running at full I can't hear the tuned-down SP120's over them and I still get a massive amount of airflow!

For me I chose the SP120's for 3 reasons:

1. They have amazing performance
2. They keep my rig more towards Corsair
3. Newegg carried them, but discontinued the gentle typhoons.

I had a newegg giftcard and the gentle typhoons were the only ones I was seeing as competition between performance/aesthetics.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> So your just saying that I would have to move the fans inside the case on the front instead of putting them in the front grille sandwich area where they are intended? Any issues with doing this?


Considering the stock fans come mounted inside, I think that is where they were intended to mount. Most seem to be mounting them on the outside only if they have a radiator mounted on the inside, but you lose the dust filter in doing so. This is also as the corsair rep had stated.


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmolitor87*
> 
> The static pressure on the air penetrators is only around 1.7 but you can find 3+ on similarly priced fans. I believe corsair makes sp120's with red LEDs. They are loud but if you get the pmw fans you can control them. The non-pmw come with a voltage step down adapter that makes them quieter.
> 
> You also might want to check the 290 series of cards if you haven't already.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Yeah - I guess I will have to do some serious digging and see what fans can meet my criteria of being effective at both cooling and looking good.

Right now, I think it's best I secure the 540 from Corsair's website because with that promo code I get it $104 shipped.

As much as I would love the 290 series of GPU's, I will most likely opt for the next generation.

Thanks!


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> ....Most people choose the SP120 over other static pressure rated fans for the aesthetics more than anything else. Most static pressure fans tend to be fairly plain and drab looking, while the SP120 offers a colored trim ring. It's obviously been a good marketing strategy because most of the people in this group have between 4 and 8 of them installed. I have 7 Corsair SP120 Performance Editions in my case currently, and 4 more sitting on a shelf in my closet as spares.


I've got ten SP120 PWM QE, four SP120 PE versions, and four SP120L's from my old H100. I've just placed an order to replace them, can't get rid of the low RPM motor buzz, doesn't matter if they're push, pull, horizontal, vertical, on a controller, on the mobo, or running direct off the PSU, they just make annoying buzzy/grindy noises at anything below 1000 RPM, and they're really bad in the 600-800 RPM range, which is where I would like to operate them whenever I'm not gaming.

I reckon I'm the exception to the rule, or have a lower tolerance for the sort of noises they're making. They do look good, and perform well enough.

Anyway, taking my chances with some Phobya/Noiseblocker E-Loop 1600 RPM fans (which also have some nice red bling that suits my build, and cost about the same as the SP120's here in Europe).


----------



## 310239

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> I've got ten SP120 PWM QE, four SP120 PE versions, and four SP120L's from my old H100. I've just placed an order to replace them, can't get rid of the low RPM motor buzz, doesn't matter if they're push, pull, horizontal, vertical, on a controller, on the mobo, or running direct off the PSU, they just make annoying buzzy/grindy noises at anything below 1000 RPM, and they're really bad in the 600-800 RPM range, which is where I would like to operate them whenever I'm not gaming.
> 
> I reckon I'm the exception to the rule, or have a lower tolerance for the sort of noises they're making. They do look good, and perform well enough.
> 
> Anyway, taking my chances with some Phobya/Noiseblocker E-Loop 1600 RPM fans (which also have some nice red bling that suits my build, and cost about the same as the SP120's here in Europe).


That may be an issue they have resolved now. I have 3 PE fans and I haven't noticed that particular issue myself. I noticed my seagate HDD makes a whine similar to the mosquito tone, so I figured I'd hear a buzzy/grindy noise! I DID experience that with the stock fans on my H110 extreme, which is why they now have bgears on them.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmolitor87*
> 
> That may be an issue they have resolved now. I have 3 PE fans and I haven't noticed that particular issue myself. I noticed my seagate HDD makes a whine similar to the mosquito tone, so I figured I'd hear a buzzy/grindy noise! I DID experience that with the stock fans on my H110 extreme, which is why they now have bgears on them.


Same. The SP120L fans are ridiculously loud compared to my SP120 PE PWN's. I have 1 SP120L on the back of my H80i and always keep it at less than 1000 rpm. Noise doesnt bother me so much because I worked on helicopters on an active runway for 4 years plus flew in C17's a lot.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> So your just saying that I would have to move the fans inside the case on the front instead of putting them in the front grille sandwich area where they are intended? Any issues with doing this?


I've run fans both behind the grill directly, and inside the chassis, the only difference I saw was since the fans mounted inside the chassis had more free space in front of them they tended to run quieter.


----------



## LightSky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I've run fans both behind the grill directly, and inside the chassis, the only difference I saw was since the fans mounted inside the chassis had more free space in front of them they tended to run quieter.


by putting the fans in the front grill means you have to remove the front filter right? or the front filter still going to fit inside the front grill?


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightSky*
> 
> by putting the fans in the front grill means you have to remove the front filter right? or the front filter still going to fit inside the front grill?


Filter has to go, the frame covers the fan mounting holes and it's too thick, both.


----------



## 7ha7a5ian

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181026

Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Editio
120mm x 25mm fans x 3
So pick your poison grill or no grill.

Personal opinion:
No grill, less noise and you can flash off your fans and those color rings.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Well just ordered 3 bgears b-Blaster 120's for the front, Going to put the 2 that come with it on the top, and leave the one in the back. Also ordered a 6 channel fan controller. Hopefully it's not too loud at all full speed and stays quiet when I need it to.


----------



## 7ha7a5ian

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l1/g7/Sound_Dampening.html

If you are really concerned about silencing your care when needed after you've tested your rig, I can vogue for this site for being very mod friendly.


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> any real benefits of installing 3x 120s in front instead of 2 stock 140s?


This is my question as well - in conjunction with running all 140s minus the two 120s that will be on my H70 Hydro.

I'm not looking to make my rig an icebox, mind you. I would like it to be quieter and if that means my overall temps go up 1 to 5 degrees so be it. The problem is that there is too many choices out there and am curious to know what everyones' temps are like.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> any real benefits of installing 3x 120s in front instead of 2 stock 140s?
> 
> 
> 
> This is my question as well - in conjunction with running all 140s minus the two 120s that will be on my H70 Hydro.
> 
> I'm not looking to make my rig an icebox, mind you. I would like it to be quieter and if that means my overall temps go up 1 to 5 degrees so be it. The problem is that there is too many choices out there and am curious to know what everyones' temps are like.
Click to expand...

Case is great for temps. I have laid mine on its side. 360x60mm rad up front as intake, two 140's uptop as intake, one 140 as exhaust, naked [email protected] 60C in P95, 7970 1200core/1700mem 40C core/50C vrm "Valley" loop.


----------



## trama09

Did you guys see Corsair's new Graphite 760T (link).

I might switch to that just because of that side window...

They make so many awesome things. I just want to buy them all.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Did you guys see Corsair's new Graphite 760T (link).
> 
> I might switch to that just because of that side window...
> 
> They make so many awesome things? I just want to buy them all.


Nah, just build a new computer in it. p


----------



## 310239

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> any real benefits of installing 3x 120s in front instead of 2 stock 140s?
> 
> 
> 
> This is my question as well - in conjunction with running all 140s minus the two 120s that will be on my H70 Hydro.
> 
> I'm not looking to make my rig an icebox, mind you. I would like it to be quieter and if that means my overall temps go up 1 to 5 degrees so be it. The problem is that there is too many choices out there and am curious to know what everyones' temps are like.
Click to expand...

A couple reasons:

1. 3 120's are a higher airflow than 140's, especially in static pressure fans.
2. There is a wider selection of 120's.
3. 120's can move the same or more air while being more silent.
4. Helps maintain positive pressure if you're using more than a single 140 for exhaust, which prevents dust buildup.

Those are my reasons...anyways.

If you go the bgears route they have really high static pressure...I believe the highest advertised. They aren't terribly silent, though nothing next to the sp120's. They just aren't visually appealing unless you drop the extra for the led fans.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmolitor87*
> 
> A couple reasons:
> 
> 1. 3 120's are a higher airflow than 140's, especially in static pressure fans.
> 2. There is a wider selection of 120's.
> 3. 120's can move the same or more air while being more silent.
> 4. Helps maintain positive pressure if you're using more than a single 140 for exhaust, which prevents dust buildup.
> 
> Those are my reasons...anyways.
> 
> If you go the bgears route they have really high static pressure...I believe the highest advertised. They aren't terribly silent, though nothing next to the sp120's. They just aren't visually appealing unless you drop the extra for the led fans.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Everything you said there is right except for point three. 140s can move the same amount of air while being quieter because of their increased surface area. Since they are bigger they can spin slower to achieve the same amount of air moved.


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmolitor87*
> 
> A couple reasons:
> 
> 1. 3 120's are a higher airflow than 140's, especially in static pressure fans.
> 2. There is a wider selection of 120's.
> 3. 120's can move the same or more air while being more silent.
> 4. Helps maintain positive pressure if you're using more than a single 140 for exhaust, which prevents dust buildup.
> 
> Those are my reasons...anyways.
> 
> If you go the bgears route they have really high static pressure...I believe the highest advertised. They aren't terribly silent, though nothing next to the sp120's. They just aren't visually appealing unless you drop the extra for the led fans.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Well I need to mount my H70 with two 120mm fans - not sure where I would put that - front or back or if I should even use any as an exhaust - maybe all intakes?

Perhaps I can go with 2x NF-A14 in the front 2x NF-A14 on the top and 2x NF-F12 on the H70. I can then hook all of those up to my Swifttech 8 way PWM splitter which should keep them nice and quiet without killing my temps. The NZXT Hue will take care of the LEDS and I can change it to whatever color I want as well.


----------



## 310239

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mmolitor87*
> 
> A couple reasons:
> 
> 1. 3 120's are a higher airflow than 140's, especially in static pressure fans.
> 2. There is a wider selection of 120's.
> 3. 120's can move the same or more air while being more silent.
> 4. Helps maintain positive pressure if you're using more than a single 140 for exhaust, which prevents dust buildup.
> 
> Those are my reasons...anyways.
> 
> If you go the bgears route they have really high static pressure...I believe the highest advertised. They aren't terribly silent, though nothing next to the sp120's. They just aren't visually appealing unless you drop the extra for the led fans.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you said there is right except for point three. 140s can move the same amount of air while being quieter because of their increased surface area. Since they are bigger they can spin slower to achieve the same amount of air moved.
Click to expand...

Well I was speaking exclusively for the front intake on this case. If you modify the case by drilling holes you can fit a third 140. Then that would certainly be the better option.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Did you guys see Corsair's new Graphite 760T (link).
> 
> I might switch to that just because of that side window...
> 
> They *make* so many awesome things. I just want to buy them all.


Corsair DESIGNS nice things, they don't MAKE anything. They do not manufacture anything with their name on it........ Still some nice stuff.


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Corsair DESIGNS nice things, they don't MAKE anything. They do not manufacture anything with their name on it........ Still some nice stuff.


Pish posh, apple sauce. You know what I mean. But you are right.


----------



## valkyrie743

add me to the list !!!!

rig specs in my sig. just need to update my old picture in my account.

ordered my NZXT G10 bracket and X40 AIO cooler for the 780 Ti







cant wait to get them in. so i can lower my temps. once that comes and is installed ill update pictures


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> add me to the list !!!!
> 
> rig specs in my sig. just need to update my old picture in my account.
> 
> ordered my NZXT G10 bracket and X40 AIO cooler for the 780 Ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait to get them in. so i can lower my temps. once that comes and is installed ill update pictures


Looks good but why is your SSD hanging out in the front side of the case?


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Looks good but why is your SSD hanging out in the front side of the case?


I was going to ask the same thing haha. I'd double-sided tape it to the optical drive cage or bottom of the other side if I were you.


----------



## valkyrie743

i cant use the ssd cage being that it does not like 7mm thin ssd's so i just let it hang there. i have to find some double sided tape. right now its not putting any tension on the wires its kinda being held somewhat by the sata to molex adapter and the 24Pin motherboard cable. plus the ssd is so light as it is im not worried to much about it. but if i find some velcro or double sided tape ill add it to it.

drives me nuts though that the ssd cage does not like 7mm thin drives. i have to see if ebay has any of those spacers that intel ships with their drives for sale.


----------



## CroakV

Um, you realize you can use a screw to hold a 7mm drive in the SSD drive cage, right?


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Um, you realize you can use a screw to hold a 7mm drive in the SSD drive cage, right?


yeah but the hole point of it was to just push it in and it clips in . a regular 9mm high 2.5" drive drive fits fight without wiggling around without screws. its fine how it is. shows off the drive plus does not move


----------



## theKab

I have my samsung 840 evo in the cage, the sata and power cables hold it still. No issue with wiggling at all. If you could possibly add 2mm to it in some way that would also solve any wiggle problem you may have.


----------



## CroakV

Just saying, a single drive screw you already have, vs a few bucks for an adaptor plate is cheaper _and_ easier if you want to use the Corsair cage...


----------



## jameyscott

There is no reason to not let it dangle it is an ssd. Not gonna move that 2mm unless you shake the case and even then it won't matter.

In other news I should have my case mod done tonight. Nothing big, just gotta move my ut60 up top a few mm to account for the bigger vrm heat sink of the x79 dark.


Crazy close. If I would have had to move it any further it would have required a whole new top panel. Success is mine! Muahahahah


----------



## ssgtnubb

I've got my Sammy 840 Pro in the ssd cage no problem, maybe wanna check how your installing it. Take out the cage and install the SSD and see if that helps because you do have to somewhat align the ssd in the cage for it to properly grab the ssd.


----------



## NotReadyYet

Am I reading this right? A 140mm fan on a 120mm mount???

http://www.akasa.com.tw/update.php?tpl=product/product.detail.tpl&no=181&type=Fans&type_sub=PWM%20Control&model=AK-FN073


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> Am I reading this right? A 140mm fan on a 120mm mount???
> 
> http://www.akasa.com.tw/update.php?tpl=product/product.detail.tpl&no=181&type=Fans&type_sub=PWM%20Control&model=AK-FN073


Yes.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> add me to the list !!!!
> 
> rig specs in my sig. just need to update my old picture in my account.
> 
> ordered my NZXT G10 bracket and X40 AIO cooler for the 780 Ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait to get them in. so i can lower my temps. once that comes and is installed ill update pictures
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Do you adjust the fan speed switches often? If not, I would reroute them through a rubber grommet into the back of the case. I'm really CDO (OCD in the correct alphabetical order) about wires hanging out like that. Its just my preference though, nothing to worry about if you don't mind.


----------



## NotReadyYet

Alright guys, I did it- I bought a Black 540 

Now, the most nerve racking part - pickout out fans that look good and are quiet. I've spent the last 3 days reading about all the fan choices, but am still no where closer to making a selection.

FWIW, the "front runner" of my choices is the Silverstone AP121 with Red LEDs.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> Alright guys, I did it- I bought a Black 540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, the most nerve racking part - pickout out fans that look good and are quiet. I've spent the last 3 days reading about all the fan choices, but am still no where closer to making a selection.
> 
> FWIW, the "front runner" of my choices is the Silverstone AP121 with Red LEDs.


Since quiet seems to be your primary concern, I recommend checking out MartinsLiquidLabs.

They have some great charts to compare many fans using their own equipment to measure airflow and noise. Then even have some youTube videos you can play so you can actually hear the noise some of the fans produce.

Keep in mind this site is more focused on water cooling than air cooling, so all the fans tested are high static pressure fans that can be used with radiators, so you may not find your fans listed, but it's still a ton of valuable information. Use the Fans dropdown on the navigation toolbar to see some of their other reviews. Search youTube to find the videos. Many of them are linked on their website, but there are more on their youTube channel that may not be on their website.


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Since quiet seems to be your primary concern, I recommend checking out MartinsLiquidLabs.
> 
> They have some great charts to compare many fans using their own equipment to measure airflow and noise. Then even have some youTube videos you can play so you can actually hear the noise some of the fans produce.
> 
> Keep in mind this site is more focused on water cooling than air cooling, so all the fans tested are high static pressure fans that can be used with radiators, so you may not find your fans listed, but it's still a ton of valuable information. Use the Fans dropdown on the navigation toolbar to see some of their other reviews. Search youTube to find the videos. Many of them are linked on their website, but there are more on their youTube channel that may not be on their website.


Great - thanks for the link and thanks for answering a lot of my posts. +rep to you sir.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> Alright guys, I did it- I bought a Black 540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, the most nerve racking part - pickout out fans that look good and are quiet. I've spent the last 3 days reading about all the fan choices, but am still no where closer to making a selection.
> 
> FWIW, the "front runner" of my choices is the Silverstone AP121 with Red LEDs.


I am in the same boat as you. I opted for ordering 3 of the bgear b-blaster 120's and a fan controller. I also got some 140CFM Delta 120's off of ebay for 5 bucks apiece. My first plan is to put the 3 bgears in the front, the stock fans on the top and leave the rear one and see how it goes. I may be able to get it to my liking that way. If they don't move enough air or are too loud it's time for the deltas! I know those can get quiet when you turn them down with a fan controller.


----------



## Zirc60

Hello, im still really confused about radiators space. So i just want to ask 1 question with a clear and simple answer.
I want to watercool the air540 but have no idea witch MM width the radiators should be. I want the biggest ones that can fit without having to mod/change things with the case. It has to be a 240 (top) and a 360 (front)

Edit: i also use EVGA 780 TI classified,


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zirc60*
> 
> Hello, im still really confused about radiators space. So i just want to ask 1 question with a clear and simple answer.
> I want to watercool the air540 but have no idea witch MM width the radiators should be. I want the biggest ones that can fit without having to mod/change things with the case. It has to be a 240 (top) and a 360 (front)
> 
> Edit: i also use EVGA 780 TI classified,


Are you wanting to run the rads with fans in push/pull, or just fans on one side? And what Brand of rads? Since every rad makers rads have different sizes to the end caps and fittings areas on the rads themselves, that's gonna really be dependent on your choices to that question.

If you mean to ask, who has fit a 360mm and 240mm without modding, I would suggest you look at the builds in this thread starting from day 1, and see who has done just that. Would be easier!!!


----------



## Zirc60

I was thinking just on one side

But i also see people removed the hdd bay becuase of the fittings. Wich i really dont want to do, since i allready use both of them. But is it much gain to remove it in case i can fit a larger rad then?

The only really options i have are EK radiators


----------



## CroakV

A standard "thin" 30MM or so 360 radiator will allow you to run the fans inside the chassis, and you _should_ have room for the ports on top as well so no worries about the floor-mounted drives. That's of course depending on how long the 240 of your choice is, but with a thin 360 that's not really going to be an issue. Depending on your motherboard, you can run up to a 60MM 240 up top with little issues, once again with a single side of fans.


----------



## Zirc60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> A standard "thin" 30MM or so 360 radiator will allow you to run the fans inside the chassis, and you _should_ have room for the ports on top as well so no worries about the floor-mounted drives. That's of course depending on how long the 240 of your choice is, but with a thin 360 that's not really going to be an issue. Depending on your motherboard, you can run up to a 60MM 240 up top with little issues, once again with a single side of fans.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> A standard "thin" 30MM or so 360 radiator will allow you to run the fans inside the chassis, and you _should_ have room for the ports on top as well so no worries about the floor-mounted drives. That's of course depending on how long the 240 of your choice is, but with a thin 360 that's not really going to be an issue. Depending on your motherboard, you can run up to a 60MM 240 up top with little issues, once again with a single side of fans.


Ok, can i choose an EK 360 (38mm) and an EK 240 (47mm) And then have to choose to either remove one hdd or put the fan in the front on the outside?

I also use MB Asus maximus formula VI.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zirc60*
> 
> Ok, can i choose an EK 360 (38mm) and an EK 240 (47mm) And then have to choose to either remove one hdd or put the fan in the front on the outside?
> 
> I also use MB Asus maximus formula VI.


Be careful with that motherboard and rad choices if you are planning to use the block they include in your loop!


----------



## Zirc60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Be careful with that motherboard and rad choices if you are planning to use the block they include in your loop!


Why? I trust ASUS 

I mean, i know that block uses anodize alu. But i dont think it will be a problem with EK distillied water and ek blocks/radiator. You think that would be a problem?


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

The length of your gpu will be a factor to consider as well. If you have one of the longer gpus you may be bumping into the radiator/fans in the front panel.

There was a guy a few pages back talking about a specific model of 360 rad that you could avoid having to mod/remove the HDD tray if you use the right fittings.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> The length of your gpu will be a factor to consider as well. If you have one of the longer gpus you may be bumping into the radiator/fans in the front panel.
> 
> There was a guy a few pages back talking about a specific model of 360 rad that you could avoid having to mod/remove the HDD tray if you use the right fittings.


That be me.







It's a UT60 and Phobya rotary 45 degree fittings. Works like a charm. And can fit graphics cards up to 11 inches long which means pretty much any card but the 780 lightning will fit with it. The 780 classy and 690 do fit and are some of the longest GPUs currently available.


----------



## Randylahey

My RGB LED kit came in!! Looks much better then just the blue led's i had.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zirc60*
> 
> Why? I trust ASUS
> 
> I mean, i know that block uses anodize alu. But i dont think it will be a problem with EK distillied water and ek blocks/radiator. You think that would be a problem?


I own that same board and an Air 540, I'm not talking quality of the board or block, I'm referring to being able to REACH the block with fittings/tubing if you use a rad in the top that is too thick!!!!!!!!!!

Edit: I would also recommend the use of Mayhems coolants at the moment over the EK coolants, there have been issues just recently with some EK coolants in other people system builds, also some with bad issues with NEW IN BOTTLE never used coolant from them. I love my EK blocks, and I honestly only recommend them to others, but I think they need to work on the coolants they make personally.


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randylahey*
> 
> My RGB LED kit came in!! Looks much better then just the blue led's i had.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very cool, that looks great!









You got a link to the kit by chance?


----------



## Randylahey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisw19*
> 
> Very cool, that looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got a link to the kit by chance?


http://www.ebay.ca/itm/5050-SMD-RGB-5-M-300-LED-Light-Strip-IR-Controller-/220808209913?pt=US_Car_Lighting&hash=item336931e5f9

Here is a vid of the kit in action;


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randylahey*
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/5050-SMD-RGB-5-M-300-LED-Light-Strip-IR-Controller-/220808209913?pt=US_Car_Lighting&hash=item336931e5f9
> 
> Here is a vid of the kit in action;


Thanks!


----------



## nerdybeat

errrrmergerrrdddd got my case today, gonna build tomorrow. pics to come. mounting my H100 up top and my Antec 620 on the GPU to the front for intake methinks.


----------



## Rodman

Waiting on my EK SLI Terminal to add 2nd card and backplates as well. Once those get there I need to fix on adding another fan up on the 240 radiator. I tried my best with that 90degree rotatory fitting but it caused it to leak due to the pressure it was adding with the fan hitting that fitting. May need to run a longer tubing for that area to fix it. We shall see.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rodman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting on my EK SLI Terminal to add 2nd card and backplates as well. Once those get there I need to fix on adding another fan up on the 240 radiator. I tried my best with that 90degree rotatory fitting but it caused it to leak due to the pressure it was adding with the fan hitting that fitting. May need to run a longer tubing for that area to fix it. We shall see.


You could try a short extension on the rad port to clear the fan, and then use a 45 or 60 degree rotary.

Looking good though!


----------



## LightSky

so my old motherboard died for no reason so i bought this new one MSI 970a-G43 just for a replacement till i get a descent one will this be ok or is this a bad buy for me and here is the pic and if someone here knows where i can buy a heatsink for its mofset i just noticed thta it has no heatsink on it thanks here are some pics

PS. i also bought a Rockman Fan controller and a SP120 for the RAD


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LightSky*
> 
> so my old motherboard died for no reason so i bought this new one MSI 970a-G43 just for a replacement till i get a descent one will this be ok or is this a bad buy for me and here is the pic and if someone here knows where i can buy a heatsink for its mofset i just noticed thta it has no heatsink on it thanks here are some pics
> 
> PS. i also bought a Rockman Fan controller and a SP120 for the RAD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


First of all, put your memory into the correct spots for dual-channel 2-stick config, this is from the MSI manual that CAME with your board, look at pages 1-6, and 1-15, you will see that your memory is in the wrong slots, should be in slots 2 and 4, you have them in 1 and 3.

Second, it's a budget 970amd board, you will probably not find a heatsink made specifically for that since it's not really an overclocker!!


----------



## NotReadyYet

Okay, so I think I finally figured out what my setup for my new rig is going to be.

I decided to run all GELID Solutions FN-PX12-15 in my rig. I'm going off a bunch of reviews that I spent days looking through. However, I think this link was the one that sealed the deal for me.

This fan meets all of my criteria:

1. It's quiet

2. An effective cooler

3. PWM capability

4. No LEDS

I plan to hook up all 7 fans to my Swifttech 8 channel PWM module. This should keep the rig fairly quiet when I'm just browsing the web and cool when I am gaming. I don't run this rig 24/7 so it wont be always saturated with heat.

Here is my current temps with my sig rig:


----------



## spungyplunger

I've had my 540 for about a week now and I love it! Currently debating whether I should keep it on the ground or put it on my table..


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spungyplunger*
> 
> I've had my 540 for about a week now and I love it! Currently debating whether I should keep it on the ground or put it on my table..


Table. It may be big, but it is definitely worth it. Less cleaning and better airflow depending in your floors.


----------



## spungyplunger

I've got a wooden floor but the case is right by my bed and will probably get pretty dusty...


----------



## Velict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> I just tested it and it blew the tissue away fairly quickly - so I guess that answered our question lol.
> 
> As for making blue and red work then I am at a loss, I have zero creativity , even after spending hours browsing through all the amazing rigs on OCN.
> 
> Here is my current rig, it's a rat king and hasn't been cleaned out in a year (although I clean the fans a lot since I can just pop the blades off without removing them from their casings)


Omg! I cringed at the sight of this. Clean your case! lol


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velict*
> 
> Omg! I cringed at the sight of this. Clean your case! lol


Dude, I know I've been slacking. I can't wait for my 540 to come in the mail so I can be rid of this rat's nest.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> Dude, I know I've been slacking. I can't wait for my 540 to come in the mail so I can be rid of this rat's nest.


Good case choice.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Good case choice.


For him, a very good choice. In the 540, he can easily hide almost half the dirt he'll accumulate inside, so he's only half as embarrassed when people see his dirty rig.


----------



## Interstate

Few changes, white led for the cpu block. 2 more sp120 on the 360 rad and a white led strip. I knew my tubing was just starting to turn yellow but when the leds are on, holy crabs it looks nasty.

Guess Ill just use some solid white or black tubing.


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Good case choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For him, a very good choice. In the 540, he can easily hide almost half the dirt he'll accumulate inside, so he's only half as embarrassed when people see his dirty rig.
Click to expand...

Very funny :/ I don't think it's that bad, aside from the dust on the PSU it's hard to notice any dust. As I said, it's been a year since I cleaned it out.


----------



## TheGameNade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Interstate*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Which rads you have?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGameNade*
> 
> Which rads you have?


Those appear to be the XSPC AX360 in front and the XSPC AX240 in the top.


----------



## ulysses721

I finally got my 540 and been loving it so far. It was so easy to work in, I cannot believe it. The back has SO much room for cable management. If I ever do another build in the future I would reuse the case.

Just a couple of questions regarding air flow.

This is my following setup:


3x 120mm intake, 1x 140mm exhaust.

I have no exhaust at the top.

My top GPU card gets pretty hot even with the fan blowing across the card. My question is, if I add 2x 140mm or 2x 120mm at the top as exhaust, would that make a difference in the top GPU temperature?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulysses721*
> 
> I finally got my 540 and been loving it so far. It was so easy to work in, I cannot believe it. The back has SO much room for cable management. If I ever do another build in the future I would reuse the case.
> 
> Just a couple of questions regarding air flow.
> 
> This is my following setup:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3x 120mm intake, 1x 140mm exhaust.
> 
> I have no exhaust at the top.
> 
> My top GPU card gets pretty hot even with the fan blowing across the card. My question is, if I add 2x 140mm or 2x 120mm at the top as exhaust, would that make a difference in the top GPU temperature?


Probably not, but it could possibly make for negative pressure inside the case, which may or may not increase the amount of dust that gets into your system.

If you have the fans, which you should, the case came with the 140's up front originally, test it out and see.


----------



## Interstate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGameNade*
> 
> Which rads you have?


XSPC ax240 up top and ax360 up front


----------



## Sondre123

Hello guys, I'm new here.

So I finished my first PC build a few days ago, and after scrolling through this thread, I've got some cool plans for the future.

Specs:

Corsair Carbide Air 540
Intel Core i7 4770k @ 3.5 Ghz
MSI GeForce GTX 780ti Twin Frozr
ASUS Z87-A
Segate Barracuda 2TB
Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250GB BK OEM
XFX ProSeries Black edition 750W
Corsair H100i
Kingston HyperX Beast 16GB (4x4) 2400Mhz
Samsung DVD Writer SH-224DB

But before I go out and buy a lot of stuff, I wanted to ask a few questions here.

I might buy some new fans for intake/exhaust in the future, and I do think the stock fans are a bit loud at full RPM (1150). Do you have any sugestions for some quiet and good preforming fans? (black/blue/red would be nice). I'm also thinking about changing the H100i fans, any sugestions? (same terms for these fans as well)


----------



## Rodman

SLI Terminal bridge got here and my backplates for the waterblocks. This is the end result. Sorry for the ****ty pics but camera phone sucks.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Question..... So if you run a 360 rad on the front of this case you are effectively blowing hot air into the case correct? Wouldn't that be a bad idea and cause everything else to overheat? Question because I have a buddy who is going to give me a 360 rad and pump and I am considering using it for my CPU but I don't want to overheat my video cards because getting my video cards to run cooler is the main reason I am getting this case.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Question..... So if you run a 360 rad on the front of this case you are effectively blowing hot air into the case correct? Wouldn't that be a bad idea and cause everything else to overheat? Question because I have a buddy who is going to give me a 360 rad and pump and I am considering using it for my CPU but I don't want to overheat my video cards because getting my video cards to run cooler is the main reason I am getting this case.


Yes and no. In your situation it would just be restricted airflow to the cards unless you plan on using crazy stupid voltage on your CPU. I'd say go for it or give me your friends information so I can use that gear in my secondary rig.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Yes and no. In your situation it would just be restricted airflow to the cards unless you plan on using crazy stupid voltage on your CPU. I'd say go for it or give me your friends information so I can use that gear in my secondary rig.


My CPU is a horrid overclocker so the highest I have ever gone with it is 4.5 at 1.39V. I don't really plan on going higher than that with it. My current air cooler handles that voltage just fine. It would just be a situation of I have the stuff to do it so why not.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> My CPU is a horrid overclocker so the highest I have ever gone with it is 4.5 at 1.39V. I don't really plan on going higher than that with it. My current air cooler handles that voltage just fine. It would just be a situation of I have the stuff to do it so why not.


I say go for it. Also, are you sure you are OCing your 4770k properly? It's quite different from previous generations


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I say go for it. Also, are you sure you are OCing your 4770k properly? It's quite different from previous generations


I wish I had a 4770k. All I have is a 2500k. And yes I am oc'ing it properly.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> I wish I had a 4770k. All I have is a 2500k. And yes I am oc'ing it properly.


Not sure why I assumed 4770k, these 16 hour shifts must be getting to me.


----------



## nerdybeat

Just migrated into my new case =) I loved my 650D, but the 540 just blew me away with its function and design. Pardon the iPhone pics, will have proper pics when my buddy returns my camera.

Happy to join everyone!


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rodman*
> 
> SLI Terminal bridge got here and my backplates for the waterblocks. This is the end result. Sorry for the ****ty pics but camera phone sucks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great! Almost makes me regret going with the thicker/longer AX rads instead of nice slim 30mm units. Almost.


----------



## LightSky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*
> 
> Just migrated into my new case =) I loved my 650D, but the 540 just blew me away with its function and design. Pardon the iPhone pics, will have proper pics when my buddy returns my camera.
> 
> Happy to join everyone!


all black nice build hehe


----------



## Talfrey

Did anyone else order a case during the Corsair CES discount?

I ordered a case and it's still "On Hold"

Should I be concerned?


----------



## Rodman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Looks great! Almost makes me regret going with the thicker/longer AX rads instead of nice slim 30mm units. Almost.


=) Temps are great so far. Full load on cards about 37c-39c. Have not stressed the cpu but with bf4 goes up to like 41c at 1.2v 4.3 oc. The Thanks for your help brother.


----------



## Temerario78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Interstate*
> 
> 
> 
> Few changes, white led for the cpu block. 2 more sp120 on the 360 rad and a white led strip. I knew my tubing was just starting to turn yellow but when the leds are on, holy crabs it looks nasty.
> 
> Guess Ill just use some solid white or black tubing.


Are the water deposit and the pump in the back?


----------



## Interstate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Temerario78*
> 
> Are the water deposit and the pump in the back?


Yeah


----------



## RedRex06

Its not completed, but here is my case, plus its first case mod.



Its going to have an overall Klingon theme, but I'm not sure how to get it there. I'll be making my own fan controller using the drive aby cover so it stays the same color, water cooling, and transferring most of my sig's contents into it. over the next month.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRex06*
> 
> Its not completed, but here is my case, plus its first case mod.
> 
> 
> 
> Its going to have an overall Klingon theme, but I'm not sure how to get it there. I'll be making my own fan controller using the drive aby cover so it stays the same color, water cooling, and transferring most of my sig's contents into it. over the next month.


Love it! Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## RedRex06

Thanks. I've made sure to take lots of pictures so far, adn they'll eventually get stuck into a build thread


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*
> 
> Just migrated into my new case =) I loved my 650D, but the 540 just blew me away with its function and design. Pardon the iPhone pics, will have proper pics when my buddy returns my camera.
> 
> Happy to join everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


did you make the gpu AIO cooler mount or did you buy it from someone here on the forums?

i bought a G10 from NZXT but just for giggles wanted to know where you got yours.


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> did you make the gpu AIO cooler mount or did you buy it from someone here on the forums?
> 
> i bought a G10 from NZXT but just for giggles wanted to know where you got yours.


Picked it up from a user on the forums that made them for a while. See this thread for reference - they aren't being made any more but it's cool to see how they progressed. Mine has the 92mm fan mount which is nice for VRM cooling. The G10 is the exact same concept and I'm glad they are going more mainstream because I love the ease of closed loops. I'll definitely get one when I upgrade my GPU. You're in for a treat with the bracket.

fyi: My GPU load on [email protected] is 45-50C and dead quiet


----------



## valkyrie743

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdybeat*
> 
> Picked it up from a user on the forums that made them for a while. See this thread for reference - they aren't being made any more but it's cool to see how they progressed. Mine has the 92mm fan mount which is nice for VRM cooling. The G10 is the exact same concept and I'm glad they are going more mainstream because I love the ease of closed loops. I'll definitely get one when I upgrade my GPU. You're in for a treat with the bracket.
> 
> fyi: My GPU load on [email protected] is 45-50C and dead quiet


ah sweet i cant wait. i just got my 780 Ti from step up (from a 780) i was a little worried about vrm and vram temps so i bought some little mosfet heatsinks from frozencpu i cant wait for the quiet and under 50C temps !!! right now my Ti (small overclock) is hitting 82C in bf4







my 780 that i stepped up with had the ACX cooling and would never go past 68C which imo was perfectly fine and it ran quiet. i miss that cooler.

what fan are you using on the rad? was thinking about getting a different fan than what comes with the NZXT X40. sucks corsair does not make SP140M fans. i guess ill have to get a noctua


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> ah sweet i cant wait. i just got my 780 Ti from step up (from a 780) i was a little worried about vrm and vram temps so i bought some little mosfet heatsinks from frozencpu i cant wait for the quiet and under 50C temps !!! right now my Ti (small overclock) is hitting 82C in bf4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 780 that i stepped up with had the ACX cooling and would never go past 68C which imo was perfectly fine and it ran quiet. i miss that cooler.
> 
> what fan are you using on the rad? was thinking about getting a different fan than what comes with the NZXT X40. sucks corsair does not make SP140M fans. i guess ill have to get a noctua


You'll be very pleased with the temps I guarantee. The fan directly on the VRAM has been sufficient for my GPU. I'm using a Gentle Typhoon AP-15 on the Antec Kuhler 620.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkyrie743*
> 
> ah sweet i cant wait. i just got my 780 Ti from step up (from a 780) i was a little worried about vrm and vram temps so i bought some little mosfet heatsinks from frozencpu i cant wait for the quiet and under 50C temps !!! right now my Ti (small overclock) is hitting 82C in bf4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 780 that i stepped up with had the ACX cooling and would never go past 68C which imo was perfectly fine and it ran quiet. i miss that cooler.
> 
> what fan are you using on the rad? was thinking about getting a different fan than what comes with the NZXT X40. sucks corsair does not make SP140M fans. i guess ill have to get a noctua


Noctua a14 pwm is a very good fan. I have two for my h110 that'll be in my second system whenever i get the money for a case.


----------



## CroakV

So I made the switch to Phobya NB-eLoop 1600RPM fans, replacing all my Corsair SP120 Quiet Editions.

Very well built, they look _great_ with my build theme, perform well, and most importantly, they make FAR less noise than the Corsairs, _especially_ at lower RPM where the Corsairs buzzed/grumbled like a mofo (anywhere from 300 RPM up to 1200 RPM, the motor noise was louder than the airflow on my system, and just plain unpleasant).

I used to shut off the front 360 fans and spin the top 240's down to 400 RPM just to keep from going insane when not gaming with headphones on. That put me at 32C water temps at idle, in 20C ambient. Now I can run all five fans at 800-900 in relative quiet, and drop my temps 10C at idle.

Even at full 1600 RPM chat they're less noisy (and cleaner noise) than the SP120 QE's were at 1400 RPM, and they push more air, bringing load temps down several degrees after equilibrium.

Corsair SP fans are nice looking, reliable, the trim rings make them handy for matching your build, but they're a real crapshoot in quality or compatibility. Of the 12 SP120's I own (10 QE, 2 PE), only ONE doesn't make the buzzing noise. And the Phobyas are the same price, give or take a few pence, at least ordering out of the UK, may be a different story in North America.

Still running an AF140 exhaust, but I have a spare eLoop I'm going to replace it with when I tear the build down this weekend to redo the loop.

I'll post some pictures this evening.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Well I got the Bgears B-Blaster 120's in the mail today. They seem to be pretty quiet at full speed and seem to work well with a fan controller. They are completely silent when turned down below half speed with the controller. The downside though is they are quite cheaply made and there is no way that they are putting out the 103 CFM that they are claiming. I have a few other fans that I was able to test them against that are rated around 65CFM and they seem like they put out the same or more air than the bgears so I am guessing that the bgears are putting out between 60-70 CFM at the most.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Happy to join you guys









Wonderful case, easy to install your hw components. Noisy fans, two of them needs replacement i think (i will contact corsair). GPU is on the way.


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Happy to join you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful case, easy to install your hw components. Noisy fans, two of them needs replacement i think (i will contact corsair). GPU is on the way.


Very tidy! Nice work with your build!


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisw19*
> 
> Very tidy! Nice work with your build!


Thanks, really with that case you cant go wrong with cable management


----------



## Biscuits

Evening all,

I've had the Air 540 for about a month now - very happy with it. I've also been following this thread with great interest the last few weeks - enjoying everyone's pictures/experiences. Quick question:

I'm looking to get a GTX 760 but I'm torn as to which type of cooler to go with; be it the stock, enclosed cooler or the open aired one, (the ACX cooler for example). I'm not too fond of the idea of the hot air being dispensed back into my case, but would the GPU cooling performance of the two-fan, ACX outweigh those sorts of concerns? I currently have 3x SP120's in the front as intake, 1x AF140 as exhaust at the back, and 2x SP120's as intake (pull) at the top via the H100i radiator.

As it stands I have a GTX 580 (stock, enclosed cooler) - any suggestions what would be the best way forward? Many thanks,


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biscuits*
> 
> Evening all,
> 
> I've had the Air 540 for about a month now - very happy with it. I've also been following this thread with great interest the last few weeks - enjoying everyone's pictures/experiences. Quick question:
> 
> I'm looking to get a GTX 760 but I'm torn as to which type of cooler to go with; be it the stock, enclosed cooler or the open aired one, (the ACX cooler for example). I'm not too fond of the idea of the hot air being dispensed back into my case, but would the GPU cooling performance of the two-fan, ACX outweigh those sorts of concerns? I currently have 3x SP120's in the front as intake, 1x AF140 as exhaust at the back, and 2x SP120's as intake (pull) at the top via the H100i radiator.
> 
> As it stands I have a GTX 580 (stock, enclosed cooler) - any suggestions what would be the best way forward? Many thanks,


Friend, i'd had the gtx 760 with the reference cooler.
Its sufficient for stock clocks with low noise, or for mid overclock with mid to high noise levels. It dissipates the hot air outside of the case.
E.g. the ACX will handle quieter and better mid to high overclock frequencies but hot air will be spread inside the case. I do think that your described fan setup will be capable to remove the hot air from your case.
So i vote to take some custom cooler version of the gtx760.


----------



## Biscuits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Friend, i'd had the gtx 760 with the reference cooler.
> Its sufficient for stock clocks with low noise, or for mid overclock with mid to high noise levels. It dissipates the hot air outside of the case.
> E.g. the ACX will handle quieter and better mid to high overclock frequencies but hot air will be spread inside the case. I do think that your described fan setup will be capable to remove the hot air from your case.
> So i vote to take some custom cooler version of the gtx760.


Hi there - many thanks for the quick response. Lovely stuff, if my current cooling setup should take care of any additional heat being released into the case I imagine I'll be opting for the EVGA ACX, or maybe the MSI Twin Frozr? Conundrum.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Both are similar performers, kudos for the bit better msi custom cooler and to evga for their customer support. Mine was evga gtx 760 sc.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biscuits*
> 
> As it stands I have a GTX 580 (stock, enclosed cooler) - any suggestions what would be the best way forward? Many thanks,


Do you have the 1.5gb or the 3gb?

If you have the 3gb then honestly I don't think the 760 is much of an upgrade more of a side grade than anything. I also came from a 580 1.5 SC and if the 760 performs anything like my friends 670SC under water then I can promise its only a side grade. My 580 was keeping up with his 670 no problem in nearly everything. You will even be downgrading the memory bus from 384 to 256

Just my thoughts but I can see why you would want to buy into the 700 series because there is much improvements since the 580


----------



## mobileloaf

Are those grommets red, or reflecting a red LED?
It looks very nice!


----------



## nerdybeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biscuits*
> 
> Evening all,
> 
> I've had the Air 540 for about a month now - very happy with it. I've also been following this thread with great interest the last few weeks - enjoying everyone's pictures/experiences. Quick question:
> 
> I'm looking to get a GTX 760 but I'm torn as to which type of cooler to go with; be it the stock, enclosed cooler or the open aired one, (the ACX cooler for example). I'm not too fond of the idea of the hot air being dispensed back into my case, but would the GPU cooling performance of the two-fan, ACX outweigh those sorts of concerns? I currently have 3x SP120's in the front as intake, 1x AF140 as exhaust at the back, and 2x SP120's as intake (pull) at the top via the H100i radiator.
> 
> As it stands I have a GTX 580 (stock, enclosed cooler) - any suggestions what would be the best way forward? Many thanks,


Hands down the best for sound and temps will be the NZXT G10 GPU bracket. Grab that and a closed loop with a 120mm rad (Antec Kuhler 620 for example) and grab a reference card and enjoy the temps. It's by far the best mod I've done (I'm using a similar GPU bracket) and the temps are ridiculous and the main thing is the quiet. Look into it, you won't regret it =)


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biscuits*
> 
> Evening all,
> 
> I've had the Air 540 for about a month now - very happy with it. I've also been following this thread with great interest the last few weeks - enjoying everyone's pictures/experiences. Quick question:
> 
> I'm looking to get a GTX 760 but I'm torn as to which type of cooler to go with; be it the stock, enclosed cooler or the open aired one, (the ACX cooler for example). I'm not too fond of the idea of the hot air being dispensed back into my case, but would the GPU cooling performance of the two-fan, ACX outweigh those sorts of concerns? I currently have 3x SP120's in the front as intake, 1x AF140 as exhaust at the back, and 2x SP120's as intake (pull) at the top via the H100i radiator.
> 
> As it stands I have a GTX 580 (stock, enclosed cooler) - any suggestions what would be the best way forward? Many thanks,


In high airflow case like the 540, I think the ACX coolers will outperform any reference cooled gpu when you only plan to use a single gpu. More than one gpu would require a little more thought in this regard though.


----------



## Sondre123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biscuits*
> 
> Evening all,
> 
> I've had the Air 540 for about a month now - very happy with it. I've also been following this thread with great interest the last few weeks - enjoying everyone's pictures/experiences. Quick question:
> 
> I'm looking to get a GTX 760 but I'm torn as to which type of cooler to go with; be it the stock, enclosed cooler or the open aired one, (the ACX cooler for example). I'm not too fond of the idea of the hot air being dispensed back into my case, but would the GPU cooling performance of the two-fan, ACX outweigh those sorts of concerns? I currently have 3x SP120's in the front as intake, 1x AF140 as exhaust at the back, and 2x SP120's as intake (pull) at the top via the H100i radiator.
> 
> As it stands I have a GTX 580 (stock, enclosed cooler) - any suggestions what would be the best way forward? Many thanks,


If I were you, I would go with the ACX cooler (or any other open air cooler), just because the air 540 is one of the cases that can really take advantage of an open air cooler.


----------



## RAFFY

Long story short I have decided to keep my Corsair Carbide Air 540. It will now be used for my secondary PC (mATX build/still need to purchase parts). However, I do have a slight problem. As some of you may have seen my power supply had a minor fire incident and has damaged the paint on some of the case. This in the combination with wanting to do something completely off the wall with the case has me asking you guys for some case ideas. Only idea I have for the case right now install some case feet on the right side and lay it down horizontally. So please throw out some other ideas you would like to see as well as paint ideas. I am open to any color scheme as long as I can get matching hardware. Thanks guys!


----------



## WrexYou

Does anybody know if I could purchase a white Air 540 and move all of the cosmetic (white parts) to my black case and vise versa. I am sure one of you guys whom has painted yours could chime into whether all of the plastics come off? I really don't want to rebuild my rig and redo all my cable management and liquid cooling if I can just switch the plastics.


----------



## jameyscott

All plastics do come off. When I was doing a foam mod and moddding my case to fit a new mobo, I had to take all of the plastic off.


----------



## Assyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mobileloaf*
> 
> 
> 
> Are those grommets red, or reflecting a red LED?
> It looks very nice!


thnx, but it was a reflection of red LEDs.


----------



## WrexYou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> All plastics do come off. When I was doing a foam mod and moddding my case to fit a new mobo, I had to take all of the plastic off.


Awesome thank you sir, I'll be ordering a white one as soon as they become available again.


----------



## DarknightOCR

Today I decided to make some small changes in the system and in the case.

missing custom backplate for 290, and an improved bottom. (This was for experience) and some retouching ..


----------



## Corzajacko

Nothing to special nor fancy.





Just needed a new PC as i was still running a socket 775. Got the MSI motherboard for free at a MSI training night, already had a free copy of Windows 8 thanks to Microsoft and figured it was time to build a new machine - socket 1150. Strictly for work purposes with perhaps a touch of gaming.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corzajacko*
> 
> Nothing to special nor fancy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just needed a new PC as i was still running a socket 775. Got the MSI motherboard for free at a MSI training night, already had a free copy of Windows 8 thanks to Microsoft and figured it was time to build a new machine - socket 1150. Strictly for work purposes with perhaps a touch of gaming.


Well it will be nice while it lasts. That MSI board will probably be toast in 6 months.


----------



## 310239

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Corzajacko*
> 
> Nothing to special nor fancy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just needed a new PC as i was still running a socket 775. Got the MSI motherboard for free at a MSI training night, already had a free copy of Windows 8 thanks to Microsoft and figured it was time to build a new machine - socket 1150. Strictly for work purposes with perhaps a touch of gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it will be nice while it lasts. That MSI board will probably be toast in 6 months.
Click to expand...

Easy there, killer. See what I did there?

But seriously...I had an MSI board for over 2 years and sold it to a former boss who is still running it fine in his son's computer.

At the time that board was around $115~ so, far from cutting edge. The kinks had been worked out. MSI may be more prone to those kinks at first, but if you're buying high end you shouldn't be looking at MSI anyways.

I even had an Asus sabertooth rev 2 gen 3 arrive not working. Not dead. It was an issue with the CPU socket/bios that even a bios flash didn't fix. This was within a week of the board being released and it was immediately discontinued. They wouldn't replace, only refund. The board is back on the market and nobody is reporting anything out of the ordinary. That is the risk with going for the latest tech. Always has been.

Working in the computer industry for quite some time I have seen MSI boards outlast many other brands. Especially since the introduction of solid capacitors.

Obviously they do well enough to stay in production.

This poor fellow was just trying to show off his new build. Okay... Back to discussing the 540.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sondre123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Biscuits*
> 
> Evening all,
> 
> I've had the Air 540 for about a month now - very happy with it. I've also been following this thread with great interest the last few weeks - enjoying everyone's pictures/experiences. Quick question:
> 
> I'm looking to get a GTX 760 but I'm torn as to which type of cooler to go with; be it the stock, enclosed cooler or the open aired one, (the ACX cooler for example). I'm not too fond of the idea of the hot air being dispensed back into my case, but would the GPU cooling performance of the two-fan, ACX outweigh those sorts of concerns? I currently have 3x SP120's in the front as intake, 1x AF140 as exhaust at the back, and 2x SP120's as intake (pull) at the top via the H100i radiator.
> 
> As it stands I have a GTX 580 (stock, enclosed cooler) - any suggestions what would be the best way forward? Many thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> If I were you, I would go with the ACX cooler (or any other open air cooler), just because the air 540 is one of the cases that can really take advantage of an open air cooler.
Click to expand...

I have an evga 780 with the acx cooler. Couldn't be happier in this case. Heavily modded skyrim with lots of textures and the card peaks at 45c. I'll try it out with some battlefield tomorrow and report back.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Biscuits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Do you have the 1.5gb or the 3gb?
> 
> If you have the 3gb then honestly I don't think the 760 is much of an upgrade more of a side grade than anything. I also came from a 580 1.5 SC and if the 760 performs anything like my friends 670SC under water then I can promise its only a side grade. My 580 was keeping up with his 670 no problem in nearly everything. You will even be downgrading the memory bus from 384 to 256
> 
> Just my thoughts but I can see why you would want to buy into the 700 series because there is much improvements since the 580


Ah right ok - I see what you mean. It's the 1.5gb GTX 580 I currently run. Reason I'm opting for the GTX 760 is budget, essentially. For 200 spondoolies it seems that's my best option.

From what I've seen online; the MSI Twin Frozr's probably my best option as it's the card which best fits my desired setup.


----------



## Biscuits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmolitor87*
> 
> Easy there, killer. See what I did there?
> 
> But seriously...I had an MSI board for over 2 years and sold it to a former boss who is still running it fine in his son's computer.
> 
> At the time that board was around $115~ so, far from cutting edge. The kinks had been worked out. MSI may be more prone to those kinks at first, but if you're buying high end you shouldn't be looking at MSI anyways.
> 
> I even had an Asus sabertooth rev 2 gen 3 arrive not working. Not dead. It was an issue with the CPU socket/bios that even a bios flash didn't fix. This was within a week of the board being released and it was immediately discontinued. They wouldn't replace, only refund. The board is back on the market and nobody is reporting anything out of the ordinary. That is the risk with going for the latest tech. Always has been.
> 
> Working in the computer industry for quite some time I have seen MSI boards outlast many other brands. Especially since the introduction of solid capacitors.
> 
> Obviously they do well enough to stay in production.
> 
> This poor fellow was just trying to show off his new build. Okay... Back to discussing the 540.
> I have an evga 780 with the acx cooler. Couldn't be happier in this case. Heavily modded skyrim with lots of textures and the card peaks at 45c. I'll try it out with some battlefield tomorrow and report back.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Lovely stuff. I did (for funsies) check out the GTX 780 but as delicious as it looks that was never going to happen financially. Thanks all for your input - much appreciated. I'll whack a picture up once the new card's installed and running. Much obliged.


----------



## onionaut

Hello, greetings from Singapore I'm new here, been admiring the builds in this gallery and decided to purchase the Air 540!

Awesome casing! Lots of room to work with


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onionaut*
> 
> Hello, greetings from Singapore I'm new here, been admiring the builds in this gallery and decided to purchase the Air 540!
> 
> Awesome casing! Lots of room to work with


Very nice! Which GPU is that exactly?


----------



## onionaut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> Very nice! Which GPU is that exactly?


Sapphire R9 270x Toxic


----------



## DOODuk




----------



## Wrecker66

Hi, i got the case few days ago and love it!



i accidently broke one hdd holder. i'm trying to buy one new but don't know where to find it. Tryed corsair page, but they don't ship to Croatia


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onionaut*
> 
> Hello, greetings from Singapore I'm new here, been admiring the builds in this gallery and decided to purchase the Air 540!
> 
> Awesome casing! Lots of room to work with


Man, I love the white one. Wish I knew about it before I bought mine. Looks great!


----------



## Randylahey

Looking for opinions on the best set-up for case fans in this case, right now i have the following as positive pressure;

Front Inttake: 3x Cougar Vortex 120MM
Rear Intake : Corsair AF140L 140MM
Top Exhaust: 2x Corsair AF120 Quiet on a h100i.

Any suggestions on optimal cooling for a EVGA GTX 780 with a ACX cooler?

thanks!


----------



## ulysses721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onionaut*
> 
> Sapphire R9 270x Toxic


Is that a Silverstone CLC? I rarely see those, mostly Corsair ones. How do you like it thus far? Would you recommend it?


----------



## CroakV

So, I did a little work on my rig this week.

First thing was to ditch all five of the Corsair SP120 QE PWM fans on my rads, and the AF140 exhaust, replacing them with Phobya NB-eLoop 1600 RPM fans.

Then I tore down and redid my loop. While the loop was drained, I yanked the D5 pump out of my XSPC dual bay reservoir I had stuffed in the back on the floor and placed in an XSPC D5 pump top, much cleaner, and a fair bit less noisy to boot.

Then I went a little crazy...adding a bit more bling (moar Monsoon!). I even blinged out my CMOS battery!

But that's really not crazy. The crazy bit was breaking every rule on flow-rate restriction in the book with _extreme_ overuse of 90 and 45 degree rotaries to get the straightest tube runs I could. Not that I'm counting but there's twelve 45 or 90 degree bends in the fittings alone, most of them 90s. I'm sure there's a few OCN members having OCD fits reading this. Don't try this at home kids, I'm an untrained non-professional!









Ended up flipping the AX240 rad so the fittings were towards the front, redoing the Photon 170 res tubing to feed directly to the pump instead of the AX360, then I also added a Koolance flow rate sensor, and a Phobya G1/4 inline temp sensor to get temps from the AX240 as the water was leaving (used to have a G1/4 temp sensor plug in the bay res).

As expected, with that many angle fittings and my res being as low as it is, bleeding was a serious pain, but it got done.

And, to make Jim happy, I moved my RAM to the red slots.









Good news is, temps are almost exactly the same, noise is down, my flow rate doesn't totally suck, and the Phobya fans are a solid improvement over the SP120s in terms of sound quality, and they match nicely with my ruby red and black theme. Might end up putting the AF140 back in though, it fills that rear slot better (I used black electrical tape to temporarily cover the gaps between the case and the 120MM fan)


----------



## 310239

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Randylahey*
> 
> Looking for opinions on the best set-up for case fans in this case, right now i have the following as positive pressure;
> 
> Front Inttake: 3x Cougar Vortex 120MM
> Rear Intake : Corsair AF140L 140MM
> Top Exhaust: 2x Corsair AF120 Quiet on a h100i.
> 
> Any suggestions on optimal cooling for a EVGA GTX 780 with a ACX cooler?
> 
> thanks!


That sounds perfect!









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonablanco19

hello friends. some photos of my new cor540


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> So, I did a little work on my rig this week.
> 
> First thing was to ditch all five of the Corsair SP120 QE PWM fans on my rads, and the AF140 exhaust, replacing them with Phobya NB-eLoop 1600 RPM fans.
> 
> Then I tore down and redid my loop. While the loop was drained, I yanked the D5 pump out of my XSPC dual bay reservoir I had stuffed in the back on the floor and placed in an XSPC D5 pump top, much cleaner, and a fair bit less noisy to boot.
> 
> Then I went a little crazy...adding a bit more bling (moar Monsoon!). I even blinged out my CMOS battery!
> 
> But that's really not crazy. The crazy bit was breaking every rule on flow-rate restriction in the book with _extreme_ overuse of 90 and 45 degree rotaries to get the straightest tube runs I could. Not that I'm counting but there's twelve 45 or 90 degree bends in the fittings alone, most of them 90s. I'm sure there's a few OCN members having OCD fits reading this. Don't try this at home kids, I'm an untrained non-professional!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ended up flipping the AX240 rad so the fittings were towards the front, redoing the Photon 170 res tubing to feed directly to the pump instead of the AX360, then I also added a Koolance flow rate sensor, and a Phobya G1/4 inline temp sensor to get temps from the AX240 as the water was leaving (used to have a G1/4 temp sensor plug in the bay res).
> 
> As expected, with that many angle fittings and my res being as low as it is, bleeding was a serious pain, but it got done.
> 
> And, to make Jim happy, I moved my RAM to the red slots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good news is, temps are almost exactly the same, noise is down, my flow rate doesn't totally suck, and the Phobya fans are a solid improvement over the SP120s in terms of sound quality, and they match nicely with my ruby red and black theme. Might end up putting the AF140 back in though, it fills that rear slot better (I used black electrical tape to temporarily cover the gaps between the case and the 120MM fan)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Those fans are sexy. Before you swap the rear one out keep in mind you now have more options on how to run the led strip.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biscuits*
> 
> Ah right ok - I see what you mean. It's the 1.5gb GTX 580 I currently run. Reason I'm opting for the GTX 760 is budget, essentially. For 200 spondoolies it seems that's my best option.
> 
> From what I've seen online; the MSI Twin Frozr's probably my best option as it's the card which best fits my desired setup.


I still think if you can save for a bit longer your 580 is doing the job for now and you could actually buy a real upgrade like a 770 or I have found used 780's for 400$ in perfect condition.

To each his own though buddy







I understand the upgrade itch more than you know haha!


----------



## Corzajacko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Well it will be nice while it lasts. That MSI board will probably be toast in 6 months.


MSI has come a long way and working in IT I actually am seeing a lot of Asus boards come back and they are one of the best.
Good thing is if this board does die I can easily just buy one where I work or claim it for warranty very easily. For now it's awesome and hope it stays this way for awhile


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Speaking of MSI... someone come make my cables like this. This was from one of the builds they sponsored.


----------



## onionaut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulysses721*
> 
> Is that a Silverstone CLC? I rarely see those, mostly Corsair ones. How do you like it thus far? Would you recommend it?


Yeap, So far so good, it is my first time using AIO CLC. The build quality is high quality. You can read more reviews online and one at reviewed by a user - http://forums.vr-zone.com/hardware-depot/3001007-new-year-hoot-silverstone-td03-aio-water-cooler-simplicity-durability-performance.html


----------



## jameyscott

I saw that on Facebook. I assume it is just a straight copper wire and not strands. I think it would look even better sleeved. They just look so puny.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I saw that on Facebook. I assume it is just a straight copper wire and not strands. I think it would look even better sleeved. They just look so puny.


Yeah, there are just solid core wire vs stranded core. I would have used thicker wire myself, since stranded core is a size equivalent to the next size solid core, ie 14awg stranded is same core size as 12awg solid.


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonablanco19*
> 
> hello friends. some photos of my new cor540
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Beautiful build man! I love it!


----------



## Qu1ckset

Updated up to page 340, will have the rest done by tomorrow or Saturday, sorry about the extremely slow updates, if any members want to take this thread over from me please send me a PM


----------



## punk2k6

Update on my build : i7 4770k + Asus Maximus VI Hero mobo + EVGA GTX 780 classified hydro copper


----------



## jameyscott

Hey guys! Qu1ckset made me the OP now, so I'll be taking his list in the second post and putting it in the OP since I can't edit his posts.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

what do people think of these cases, those that purchased one - do you still have it? if not, why did you end up selling it? I am currently looking for a new case. One that would be able to fit on my desk.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> what do people think of these cases, those that purchased one - do you still have it? if not, why did you end up selling it? I am currently looking for a new case. One that would be able to fit on my desk.


\
Still have mine. Absolutely love it. I even modded it so that I could keep it over "upgrading" to a new case. This is definitely one of the highest performing cases in its price bracket. You can obviously expect better performance out of a full tower case made out of all aluminum and such, but for ~140 bucks, it's a dang good case. Heck, some members have even purchased this case for as low as 90-100 IIRC.


----------



## killacam7478

Hey guys, I finally got a chance to add the remaining fans and straighten out my pump/reservoir. The downside to mounting it on an actual fan is that now my tubing is too long, creating a lot of pressure on the ends where they are connected to the fittings.

I think I'm done with everything now, should really stop spending money on this! My coolant seems to be evaporating very quickly, but I think that is because I have a fan blowing directly onto it? I keep checking for leaks and never see any, but the water level goes down like a half-cm a day...weird..

Thanks for all the help as I got this up and running!


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Very nice build you have there.
How do you deal with just having 2 3.5inch drives?


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Very nice build you have there.
> How do you deal with just having 2 3.5inch drives?


Hey ArmageddonAsh, if you were asking about my two 3.5" HDD bays, there are no more standard slots for them. There is an SSD cage in the back (I have one SSD, but that's it), so it was fine for me. But if you have a bunch of 3.5" HDD's, you'll have to rig something in the back to use them. Similarly, there are only two 5.25" bays as well.


----------



## jameyscott

There are dual bay adapters available to alleviate people needing more than two drive bays, although I don't really know why you need more than two. 4TB drives are extremely cheap at 140-160 depending on what day you check amazon. 4TB should be more than enough for the average consumer. I'm in the unique situation with my rads where my first drive slot can't be used so I plan on using one of the aforementioned dual bay converter with two 3TB HDDs. I would buy a 4TB, but in order to get one that runs at 7200RPM you have to pay quite a bit more. Then my 2TB will go into the second system. I'll provide links to two dual bay converters when I'm not on mobile.

EDIT: Here is the one I'm getting.

This is the one I'd rather get, but because I never plan on using them as hot swap bays, the Startech + a Noctua 80MM fan will do just fine. Sadly, the Startech even looks better on this case.

There is also this That I am now considering after seeing it while looking at the IStarUSA one. It's cheaper and looks a tad better.


----------



## mhawkey

Here is my Corsair 540 Mod. My first attempt at a custom water cooling system. It isn't fully painted yet, but it's Winter so that will have to wait. Hope you like what you see.







System specs:
Intel i7-4770k
Corsair Dominator 16GB RAM
Dual EVGA GeForce 770 GPU
Bitspower fittings
Bitspower and E22 hard tubing
Gigabyte M-1 Sniper M5 MB
Mayhems pastel creen coolant
EK CPU and GPU water blocks


----------



## jameyscott

Looks good! I'm going to work on updating the owners list this weekend.


----------



## DampMonkey

Got my second 290x installed an under water. This case is pretty tight to work in at times, but its still the best design I've ever owned by far!
Sorry for the picture quality. Ill try to get shots with a real camera one of these days


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Got my second 290x installed an under water. This case is pretty tight to work in at times, but its still the best design I've ever owned by far!
> Sorry for the picture quality. Ill try to get shots with a real camera one of these days
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Watch out it's pretty!


Do you happen to have a build log? I know what you mean about this case being tight. My EVGA X79 Dark is less than a mm away from my UT60 240mm up top and that's after modding it to fit. XD


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> Hey ArmageddonAsh, if you were asking about my two 3.5" HDD bays, there are no more standard slots for them. There is an SSD cage in the back (I have one SSD, but that's it), so it was fine for me. But if you have a bunch of 3.5" HDD's, you'll have to rig something in the back to use them. Similarly, there are only two 5.25" bays as well.


How big are your Hard drives? I currently run 3x1TB drives and it is rather a mess.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> There are dual bay adapters available to alleviate people needing more than two drive bays, although I don't really know why you need more than two. 4TB drives are extremely cheap at 140-160 depending on what day you check amazon. 4TB should be more than enough for the average consumer. I'm in the unique situation with my rads where my first drive slot can't be used so I plan on using one of the aforementioned dual bay converter with two 3TB HDDs. I would buy a 4TB, but in order to get one that runs at 7200RPM you have to pay quite a bit more. Then my 2TB will go into the second system. I'll provide links to two dual bay converters when I'm not on mobile.
> 
> EDIT: Here is the one I'm getting.
> 
> This is the one I'd rather get, but because I never plan on using them as hot swap bays, the Startech + a Noctua 80MM fan will do just fine. Sadly, the Startech even looks better on this case.
> 
> There is also this That I am now considering after seeing it while looking at the IStarUSA one. It's cheaper and looks a tad better.


My planned "little" upgrade is getting more and more expensive as the day goes on







lol
I was just planning on Case, now i am at Case, RAM, Hard drives, Graphics Card...possibly CPU as well :/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mhawkey*
> 
> Here is my Corsair 540 Mod. My first attempt at a custom water cooling system. It isn't fully painted yet, but it's Winter so that will have to wait. Hope you like what you see.
> System specs:


Sick build! Love the paint job, You do it yourself?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Got my second 290x installed an under water. This case is pretty tight to work in at times, but its still the best design I've ever owned by far!
> Sorry for the picture quality. Ill try to get shots with a real camera one of these days


Another very nice build


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> Hey guys, I finally got a chance to add the remaining fans and straighten out my pump/reservoir. The downside to mounting it on an actual fan is that now my tubing is too long, creating a lot of pressure on the ends where they are connected to the fittings.
> 
> I think I'm done with everything now, should really stop spending money on this! My coolant seems to be evaporating very quickly, but I think that is because I have a fan blowing directly onto it? I keep checking for leaks and never see any, but the water level goes down like a half-cm a day...weird..
> 
> Thanks for all the help as I got this up and running!


Geezzzz you should submit your pictures to http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Do you happen to have a build log? I know what you mean about this case being tight. My EVGA X79 Dark is less than a mm away from my UT60 240mm up top and that's after modding it to fit. XD


Yea, i definitely had to pick out a motherboard with short VRM heatsinks, because anything taller than my ram would collide with the UT60 up top. Cramming everything in there with no wasted space is pretty satisfying though









I dont have a documented build log per-se, but i do have a few sets of pictures that i've shot following the evolution of my build. Here they are in order:

Phase 1, air cooled crossfire 7950's:


http://imgur.com/M5edE


Phase 2, Watercooled cpu, air gpu's:


http://imgur.com/XYXMN


Phase 3, Watercooled cpu and 290x, external fan controller:


http://imgur.com/coXNh


Phase 4, Watercooled 290x x2, with 4770k:


http://imgur.com/V8Nyc


Next plan is a PSU side sidepanel mounted 240mm radiator, either UT60 or XT45. Stay tuned!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> Yea, i definitely had to pick out a motherboard with short VRM heatsinks, because anything taller than my ram would collide with the UT60 up top. Cramming everything in there with no wasted space is pretty satisfying though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont have a documented build log per-se, but i do have a few sets of pictures that i've shot following the evolution of my build. Here they are in order:
> 
> Phase 1, air cooled crossfire 7950's:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/M5edE
> 
> 
> Phase 2, Watercooled cpu, air gpu's:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/XYXMN
> 
> 
> Phase 3, Watercooled cpu and 290x, external fan controller:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/coXNh
> 
> 
> Phase 4, Watercooled 290x x2, with 4770k:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/V8Nyc
> 
> 
> Next plan is a PSU side sidepanel mounted 240mm radiator, either UT60 or XT45


I'll add this post as your "build log" I wish I would have taken more pictures throughout the progress if my build. So much has changed.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mhawkey*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my Corsair 540 Mod. My first attempt at a custom water cooling system. It isn't fully painted yet, but it's Winter so that will have to wait. Hope you like what you see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System specs:
> Intel i7-4770k
> Corsair Dominator 16GB RAM
> Dual EVGA GeForce 770 GPU
> Bitspower fittings
> Bitspower and E22 hard tubing
> Gigabyte M-1 Sniper M5 MB
> Mayhems pastel creen coolant
> EK CPU and GPU water blocks


Definitely killed my theme that I'm working on.... by killing that build. Awesome build.


----------



## RAFFY

So I've decided to purchase a compressor-less powder coater and was wondering what you guys think would be a cool color to coat the case. I'm think I'll paint ask the metal one color maybe two tone if y'all have any good ideas. Then paint the outside (plastic) with black plastic dip. Ideas please!!!!


----------



## phillyd

What is the most I could fit in this case rad wise? no modding. I want to stick with 120mm fans. I'd like to get a UT60 360mm in push/pull in the front and an XT45 or ST30 in push up top.


----------



## TheSimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> What is the most I could fit in this case rad wise? no modding. I want to stick with 120mm fans. I'd like to get a UT60 360mm in push/pull in the front and an XT45 or ST30 in push up top.


You can fit a 360mm rad in the front and a 240mm rad on top if you want to mod you can also fit a 240mm rad on the bottom, all rads can be up to 60mm thick (although if the top rad is 60mm thick it will go on your motherboard a bit)


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> What is the most I could fit in this case rad wise? no modding. I want to stick with 120mm fans. I'd like to get a UT60 360mm in push/pull in the front and an XT45 or ST30 in push up top.


The 60 will fit if you loose the front filter, but push or pull, cant have both if you plan on running a full length gpu. A 60 will also cut you down on what you can do up top. If you want 120mmx600mm rad space with no mod, your going to have to go slim to get it done.

Edit to add: Slim 360 doesnt block you doing a 45 up top


----------



## phillyd

With a water cooled 290x, could I handle a GTS 360 in p/p and a GTS240 in p/p?


----------



## jameyscott

You should be able to do that just fine since the 290x is just shy of 11 inches (length of my 780 Classy) and I am able to use UT60 240 and 360. However, the top will be dependant on your mobo. I had to drill new holes when I put in my EVGA X79 Dark. Any reason you want to use those specific rads in P/P I feel like a thicker rad like the UT60 pair with proper fans like the AP15s would net lower temps. Difference might be minimal, but the cost would be quite different depending on what fans you plan on using. Not to mention the mess of cable routing with all of those fans. Dang, I just realized how glad I am only running push. XD



Here's a pic before I modded to fit the new mobo.


----------



## nerdybeat

I seriously love this case and looking at everyone's builds. Some really good looking ones in the last few pages. Keep em comin


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> With a water cooled 290x, could I handle a GTS 360 in p/p and a GTS240 in p/p?


That GTS360 is still 54mm, I cant find a good number on the 290x for PCB length, but I can tell you that I have 80mm of space inbetween my 7970 pcb and the front. So as long as the 290x is the same or shorter, you will be able to do a push/pull the the GTS in the front, but you will loose the front filter and need to mount fans underneath the front grill. Cant say for sure up top...I dont have a good enough guess to say yea/nae on the 240...you might loose that top inside fan or it might be just right. You would have to mount with the ports for the 360 on the downside.

So, the old laptop that was doubling as a HTTP to run movies to the projector gave out, and I bought a little MSI MATX + A6 6400k combo for $70.00 at Microcenter. I am thinking about throwing the whole board into the rats nest side of the case and including the chip in the water cooling loop.

Thoughts? Should I allow them to drink from the same fountain? Should I bastardize the case? Two chips/one cup


----------



## jameyscott

Linky

All current 290x are reference, so they'll all be the same length. I could have sworn I read the gts was around 30mm in width. I might have read wrong though. I'll look it up again and edit this post. If it is 54mm then you can only do push or pull, not both.

Linky

Yup, it is 54mm thick, so push or pull only.

I'd be interested in seeing how you mount everything and get an htpc running in the back of the case. Make sure it gets proper flow over the vrms, ram, etc though!


----------



## bronzodiriace

What do you think about Alphacool 3x120 on the front? Are there some problem fitting the rad on the front with push/pull fan?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Linky
> 
> All current 290x are reference, so they'll all be the same length. I could have sworn I read the gts was around 30mm in width. I might have read wrong though. I'll look it up again and edit this post. If it is 54mm then you can only do push or pull, not both.
> 
> Linky
> 
> Yup, it is 54mm thick, so push or pull only.
> 
> I'd be interested in seeing how you mount everything and get an htpc running in the back of the case. Make sure it gets proper flow over the vrms, ram, etc though!


I was thinking that I could use the motherboard tray out of an old machine. I would just have to drill the pop rivets, and cut it down a bit.

I will take a ruler to it later and take some pics if I decide to throw it all together. I managed to get the 6400k up to 5ghz mostly stable on air, so I am sure it will perform just fine on water once it is in the loop. VRM cooling is going to be an issue though. I will keep it in mind when I am looking at it later. Thanks


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I was thinking that I could use the motherboard tray out of an old machine. I would just have to drill the pop rivets, and cut it down a bit.
> 
> I will take a ruler to it later and take some pics if I decide to throw it all together. I managed to get the 6400k up to 5ghz mostly stable on air, so I am sure it will perform just fine on water once it is in the loop. VRM cooling is going to be an issue though. I will keep it in mind when I am looking at it later. Thanks


How hot is it running under heavy use?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I was thinking that I could use the motherboard tray out of an old machine. I would just have to drill the pop rivets, and cut it down a bit.
> 
> I will take a ruler to it later and take some pics if I decide to throw it all together. I managed to get the 6400k up to 5ghz mostly stable on air, so I am sure it will perform just fine on water once it is in the loop. VRM cooling is going to be an issue though. I will keep it in mind when I am looking at it later. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> How hot is it running under heavy use?
Click to expand...

50c at 1.500, the crappy psu i picked up for it generates more heat. it is only 65w TDP. Just taking a quick look, i am going to have to move the pump for my main loop up front, remove the 5 1/4 cage, and reroute all of my hidden plumbing to the front. I think it is doable, just have to figure out air flow, and loop configure.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 50c at 1.500, the crappy psu i picked up for it generates more heat. it is only 65w TDP. Just taking a quick look, i am going to have to move the pump for my main loop up front, remove the 5 1/4 cage, and reroute all of my hidden plumbing to the front. I think it is doable, just have to figure out air flow, and loop configure.


what temps would you be hoping for under water?


----------



## jameyscott

Okay guys, the Owner's Club has been updated. 60+ members added. If I missed you it is because I don't like you and don't want you in the club.







But seriously, if I missed you post it here with the link to where your submission is and I'll make sure and add you. If you guys have build logs I either missed or you haven't posted, let me know that too. I'll add it to your submission.









I plan on adding a lot more to the OP such as fan suggestions, rad suggestions, etc etc. Let me know what you want to see added to it. I've seen a lot of people pose the same questions over and over again. I'd like the OP to be good enough to where any member who has been here long enough can just direct the new members to the OP cutting down on the work for everyone where who wants to help.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 50c at 1.500, the crappy psu i picked up for it generates more heat. it is only 65w TDP. Just taking a quick look, i am going to have to move the pump for my main loop up front, remove the 5 1/4 cage, and reroute all of my hidden plumbing to the front. I think it is doable, just have to figure out air flow, and loop configure.
> 
> 
> 
> what temps would you be hoping for under water?
Click to expand...

same or better. VRMs really are going to be the thing that will be important to keep cool, the chip hardly puts up a fight against even a cheap aftermarket cooler, but the VRMs dont even have a passive sink.


----------



## one80

Without going through all 440 odd pages - has anyone got any pictures of a 540 with at least 4x 3.5" HDDs and 2xSSDs?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one80*
> 
> Without going through all 440 odd pages - has anyone got any pictures of a 540 with at least 4x 3.5" HDDs and 2xSSDs?


It really depends on what other components you have in order to know if you can fit that much. If you don't have any 5.25 inch drives, then you could use this. That's what I plan on using when I get my two 3TB drives. That+ssd cage = 4 2.5 inch drives and 5 3.5 inch drives. Pretty dang good if you ask me.


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one80*
> 
> Without going through all 440 odd pages - has anyone got any pictures of a 540 with at least 4x 3.5" HDDs and 2xSSDs?


you can ghetto rig 2 maybe 3 HDDs above the PSU. SSDs you can just stick whereever


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Can someone post a pic of what the windowed panel looks on the inside, i really like the White version - i dont like the window though. So was Thinking of Buying the White version, see if i can get the Black panel with the window, take the see through window from the black panel and put it on the white panel in place of the tinted one.

Does anyone think that this would be possible?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Can someone post a pic of what the windowed panel looks on the inside, i really like the White version - i dont like the window though. So was Thinking of Buying the White version, see if i can get the Black panel with the window, take the see through window from the black panel and put it on the white panel in place of the tinted one.
> 
> Does anyone think that this would be possible?


I can post a pic in a minute, but last I saw, the windows on every color 540 is tinted.

Edit:

I stand corrected, mine IS clear.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I can post a pic in a minute, but last I saw, the windows on every color 540 is tinted.


Are they? everything i saw they all looked clear except on the White version :/

Black version: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-143-CS&groupid=2362&catid=1489

White Version: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-168-CS&groupid=2362&catid=1489

Black looks clear, whiloe the white has a dark tinted window


----------



## Interstate

My black version has a tinted window. I ordered mine from corsair as soon as they were available though.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Mmmmmm, maybe they changed the window? I have seen loads of videos and pictures of the Black one with the clear window.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Are they? everything i saw they all looked clear except on the White version :/
> 
> Black version: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-143-CS&groupid=2362&catid=1489
> 
> White Version: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-168-CS&groupid=2362&catid=1489
> 
> Black looks clear, whiloe the white has a dark tinted window


After looking closer at my window in a black 540, it's slightly tinted, kinda smoked I guess, the reason those pics look like that is because the white case has such a drastic contrast to the window, and the black doesn't.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I can post a pic in a minute, but last I saw, the windows on every color 540 is tinted.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I stand corrected, mine IS clear.


Dopes the Window look like it could be "popped" out or does it look like it is fully glued into place? the pictures kinda look like they are on catches.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> *Dopes* the Window look like it could be "popped" out or does it look like it is fully glued into place? the pictures kinda look like they are on catches.


Don't need to call me names man









The window is held in by catches, no glue anywhere.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Don't need to call me names man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The window is held in by catches, no glue anywhere.


Lol, that was meant to say "does" hahahahaha

Thats nice to know. Would be possible to buy a panel from somewhere and change it myself?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Lol, that was meant to say "does" hahahahaha
> 
> Thats nice to know. Would be possible to buy a panel from somewhere and change it myself?


Looks like the swap would be pretty simple.


----------



## CroakV

Pretty darn sure all colours of the 540 come with panels with the same degree of tinting. I'd suggest you send a PM Corsair George to confirm that.

Also, if you look at the second and third pictures of the white case on OCUK you get a better idea just how lightly tinted it is, same as the black and silver cases:


----------



## TheSimon

I know a 60mm[+25mm thick fans for total of 85mm] thick rad on top will fit but i was wondering if the sabertooth z87 motherboard would allow for a little overlap or if it would stop the fan/radiator dead in its tracks once it starts coming into its territory, also would i be able to fit regular corsair vengeance ram or would i have to use low profile in this case?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSimon*
> 
> I know a 60mm[+25mm thick fans for total of 85mm] thick rad on top will fit but i was wondering if the sabertooth z87 motherboard would allow for a little overlap or if it would stop the fan/radiator dead in its tracks once it starts coming into its territory, also would i be able to fit regular corsair vengeance ram or would i have to use low profile in this case?


It would allow you to overlap a bit. I did it fine with my Z87 Hero. The problem arises when your VRM height is taller than the IO. That's when you have to chose to mod your case to accommodate a bigger rad or go with a smaller rad.


----------



## Ziglez

would it be best to have the front fans intake, top fans outake, backfan intake?. or what would be the best option?.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> would it be best to have the front fans intake, top fans outake, backfan intake?. or what would be the best option?.


Depends on your cooling solution, what type GPU coolers you have, etc etc. It'd help to know what gear you are running. I'd suggest you add your rig to your sig.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> would it be best to have the front fans intake, top fans outake, backfan intake?. or what would be the best option?.


That really depends on if you are air cooling or liquid. In my 540, I am running radiators up top and in front, so I personally set both up as intakes and have the rear as exhaust, there is enough extra venting throughout the case to allow the extra air out, it also gave me the best temps for my system. As I have not aircooled in the case, I can't honestly say, but I think with a tower cooler, setting it up to exhaust the top and rear, and intake the front might be the best route, but I would counsel you to test the fan setup and see which provides YOUR system with the best temps.


----------



## Ziglez

well atm i just have a h100i in the top, but im planning on buying custom watercooling, ill have a 360rad in the front.


----------



## z0ki

If I have a RIVE mobo, how would I go with fitting and 60mm rad in the top in push/pull and a 60mm push/pull in the front?
Would it fit?

And if not what about a rampage 6 formula?


----------



## lemniscate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> If I have a RIVE mobo, how would I go with fitting and 60mm rad in the top in push/pull and a 60mm push/pull in the front?
> Would it fit?
> 
> And if not what about a rampage 6 formula?


I think the thickest rad you can fit with push/pull would be 30 mm. I doubt even 45 mm rad would fit with push/pull.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Just contacted Corsair, really hope they can offer me something as i really like the look of the white case, i just don't like the tinted window :/


----------



## goldswimmerb

My carbide 540: Ive got an nzxt hue for the lighting. Ive also covered up the LEDs that came with the front fans, as they did not go well with the hue. My front pannel I/o came with faulty connectors and does not work... My micro ATX motherboard looks so small...


----------



## RedRex06

I really like that pale green lighting! Very nice desk setup as well


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Just contacted Corsair, really hope they can offer me something as i really like the look of the white case, i just don't like the tinted window :/


Corsair usualy sells part. might be able to buy a 2nd right side panel that should fit fine. or pop out the window, get some 3M double sided "god tape", and a cheap sheet of white acreylic.


----------



## goldswimmerb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedRex06*
> 
> I really like that pale green lighting! Very nice desk setup as well


I usually keep it at red since its an all amd system.


----------



## Wooojciech1983

I am thinking about buying this case to my living room as a big htpc. Is it possible to put it on the side with plexi window on top?


----------



## goldswimmerb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wooojciech1983*
> 
> I am thinking about buying this case to my living room as a big htpc. Is it possible to put it on the side with plexi window on top?


Its possible, but there are rubber "feet" on the bottom of the case. Also the bottom has holes under the HDDs and the bottom isnt aesthetically pleasing. So you could lay it with the window up, however you'd have to hide that side of the case somehow, unless you don't really care... Another issue could potentially be that the PSU pulls in air from the right side of the case and airflow to the psu would be restricted.


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wooojciech1983*
> 
> I am thinking about buying this case to my living room as a big htpc. Is it possible to put it on the side with plexi window on top?


It is. Maybe get some kind of feet to keep it off the ground, but it can be done. I'd love to put mine on its side, but my cats climb and jump on everything, and I can see it ending badly


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wooojciech1983*
> 
> I am thinking about buying this case to my living room as a big htpc. Is it possible to put it on the side with plexi window on top?


I have mine on its side, the temps on my GPU were a bit better with the non blower type cooler that way. I guess it doesnt much matter now that it is under water, but I never stood it back up.


----------



## Wooojciech1983

Can You please post a pic, I would really like to see how it looks on the side.


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mhawkey*
> 
> Here is my Corsair 540 Mod. My first attempt at a custom water cooling system. It isn't fully painted yet, but it's Winter so that will have to wait. Hope you like what you see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System specs:
> Intel i7-4770k
> Corsair Dominator 16GB RAM
> Dual EVGA GeForce 770 GPU
> Bitspower fittings
> Bitspower and E22 hard tubing
> Gigabyte M-1 Sniper M5 MB
> Mayhems pastel creen coolant
> EK CPU and GPU water blocks


That was your first attempt at custom water cooling!? Looks amazing!!


----------



## TheSimon

I was wondering if someone could tell me the max thickness of a rad that i can put in the front of the 540 air (ill take out the dust filter and put fans in front) if i want to put an alphacool 45mm thick rad on top and position so that the tubing connectors are closer to the front of the case like this http://puu.sh/6rbV2.jpg I'd really like to put a 45mm thick rad, would that fit? (all rads are alphacool btw) Thanks for any help guys


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Geezzzz you should submit your pictures to http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/


So...I've never heard of that website before..it's insane! I've never even heard of some of those cases before, and each one seems like they had professional photographers taking the pics!


----------



## yttocstfarc

Any of you guys running reference cards in this case in 2 or 3 way sli? What are your thoughts, temps, clocks, etc?
Thinking if I get reference cards I will be able to and might jump into custom water cooling next year.








Reference 780s are looking mighty nice under water...


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Any of you guys running reference cards in this case in 2 or 3 way sli? What are your thoughts, temps, clocks, etc?
> Thinking if I get reference cards I will be able to and might jump into custom water cooling next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reference 780s are looking mighty nice under water...


I ran reference 780 Ti cards in 2-way SLI for a few weeks, with two AF140 fans in the front, one in exhaust, and two SP120's attached to an H100i in exhaust on the top, and ambient temps at 20-22C.

Generally saw 80s and a few low 90's on the top card when benching, but a nice mid 70's temp range when actually gaming. Bottom card ran 5C or more cooler.

Now that they're under water, I see mid 40's benching, mid to high 30's in games, and that's with Skyn3t BIOS and a big overclock.


----------



## WrexYou

Finally got my setup finished figured I'd post a couple of pics.
I7-3770k @ 4.5Ghz @ 1.3v
Asus Z77 Sabertooth Motherboard
8GB of Samsung "Magic Ram" at 2133mhz
Samsung 256GB 840 PRO SSD
EVGA 780Ti with EK-780Ti Waterblock
XSPC AX240 and AX360 Radiators
Koolance 380i Waterblock
Swiftech 655 Pump
3x VH236H Monitors
Corsair Air 540 Case
Ducky Shine II Keyboard, Corsair M65 Mouse
Corsair SP2500 Speakers


----------



## selk22

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WrexYou*






Wow man I am jealous! Thats pretty much the exact setup I want..

Triple monitor.. Tablet for Battlescreen.. TV for Netflix..

Good job man

What desk is that btw?


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> I ran reference 780 Ti cards in 2-way SLI for a few weeks, with two AF140 fans in the front, one in exhaust, and two SP120's attached to an H100i in exhaust on the top, and ambient temps at 20-22C.
> 
> Generally saw 80s and a few low 90's on the top card when benching, but a nice mid 70's temp range when actually gaming. Bottom card ran 5C or more cooler.
> 
> Now that they're under water, I see mid 40's benching, mid to high 30's in games, and that's with Skyn3t BIOS and a big overclock.


Hmm interesting. My motherboard's x16 slots are spaced x16 x8x x16 x8 so the cards won't be sandwiched together unless I go x3 sli. That might help out with the temps. I'll have a similar setup but with H100i in exhaust in top af 140 rear and 3x SP120 performance up front as an intake. Thoughts?


----------



## CroakV

Mine are the same, M5E with three slots between the top and bottom card, with both running x8 native (not using PLX chip).

Here's my rig before getting the GPU blocks:


----------



## WrexYou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> 
> Wow man I am jealous! Thats pretty much the exact setup I want..
> 
> Triple monitor.. Tablet for Battlescreen.. TV for Netflix..
> 
> Good job man
> 
> What desk is that btw?


I wish I knew it was a hand me down from a family member whom didn't remember where they bought it, I wanted a second one for the right side. I am still looking for a similar styled black glass L desk that's big enough for another PC on the right side. My fiancee has started to catch the gaming bug again and I need a spot for her pc.

I do use the TV for netflix a lot but I also use it for the PC on the left as a hackintosh and Ubuntu box for transferring data off customer drives etc.


----------



## selk22

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WrexYou*
> 
> I wish I knew it was a hand me down from a family member whom didn't remember where they bought it, I wanted a second one for the right side. I am still looking for a similar styled black glass L desk that's big enough for another PC on the right side. My fiancee has started to catch the gaming bug again and I need a spot for her pc.
> 
> I do use the TV for netflix a lot but I also use it for the PC on the left as a hackintosh and Ubuntu box for transferring data off customer drives etc.





Cool stuff buddy! I am also looking for a desk like that one









It would really complete that setup you have, to have the same desk on the right side.


----------



## Biscuits

Can I ask the best way to allow 3x intake fans at the front of the case without using a fan controller?

I have (or would like) 3x SP120's as intake but don't have enough fan headers on my mobo (Maximus VI HERO).

I initially looked at a standard y-cable, as seen here. But it appears I'll then have to adjust the voltage to that header in order to compensate for two fans running off of it.

So would that be the best option, or could a straight forward chain of PSU > Molex > 3-pin connector be a preferred solution? Much obliged.


----------



## CroakV

M6H should be able to handle three SP120's per fan header, especially if they're the QE versions. I'm running 3x 1600 RPM 120s off one header via splitters on my M5E with no issues.


----------



## Biscuits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> M6H should be able to handle three SP120's per fan header, especially if they're the QE versions. I'm running 3x 1600 RPM 120s off one header via splitters on my M5E with no issues.


Ah right, great stuff. You didn't have to make any voltage adjustments on the mobo? Just plug and play, so to speak?


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biscuits*
> 
> Can I ask the best way to allow 3x intake fans at the front of the case without using a fan controller?
> 
> I have (or would like) 3x SP120's as intake but don't have enough fan headers on my mobo (Maximus VI HERO).
> 
> I initially looked at a standard y-cable, as seen here. But it appears I'll then have to adjust the voltage to that header in order to compensate for two fans running off of it.
> 
> So would that be the best option, or could a straight forward chain of PSU > Molex > 3-pin connector be a preferred solution? Much obliged.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812162026


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biscuits*
> 
> Ah right, great stuff. You didn't have to make any voltage adjustments on the mobo? Just plug and play, so to speak?


Nothing needed, they should just work. You can get better control of the fans using Asus FanXpert if you wish, and keep in mind that CPU and CPU-Opt headers can only control PWM fans, and the other headers do not use PWM (even though they're four-pin).


----------



## Biscuits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> Nothing needed, they should just work. You can get better control of the fans using Asus FanXpert if you wish, and keep in mind that CPU and CPU-Opt headers can only control PWM fans, and the other headers do not use PWM (even though they're four-pin).


Lovely, thanks very much. I only have the 3-pin SP120's so based on that I shouldn't have a problem. Much obliged.


----------



## Adam182

Hey everyone, I've just about finished my first ever custom build, heres a pic from my buildlog...



Thanks - Adam


----------



## ssgtnubb

Now that is bad ###


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> So...I've never heard of that website before..it's insane! I've never even heard of some of those cases before, and each one seems like they had professional photographers taking the pics!


MillionDollarPC, as in MDPC-X sleeve. It's Nils.


----------



## Ziglez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam182*
> 
> Hey everyone, I've just about finished my first ever custom build, heres a pic from my buildlog...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - Adam


I love these style cases, they look so clean. I can't wait till i try to finish my build, though i know it's just gonna turn out terrible haha.


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam182*
> 
> Hey everyone, I've just about finished my first ever custom build, heres a pic from my buildlog...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - Adam












Dude! Gorgeous work!


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisw19*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude! Gorgeous work!


Yeah, that is just pure awesome! I wonder if the back is equally clean?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam182*
> 
> Hey everyone, I've just about finished my first ever custom build, heres a pic from my buildlog...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - Adam


Holy crap, that is sexy!


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam182*
> 
> Hey everyone, I've just about finished my first ever custom build, heres a pic from my buildlog...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - Adam


That looks amazing! Corsair makes white sticks of the Vengeance LP ram

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233199


----------



## mlam93

hey guys, im just getting in to water cooling after building my first pc a few months ago. has anyway mounted the xspc photon 170 pump/res combo, with d5 pump in their system? im just trying to get some ideas on where i should i mount mine, from this kit :

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_202_972&products_id=39811


----------



## WrexYou

Most people mount their res above the power supply on the backside. Some mount it I'm the front side in various places. The easiest place to install it for me was above the power supply.


----------



## mlam93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WrexYou*
> 
> Most people mount their res above the power supply on the backside. Some mount it I'm the front side in various places. The easiest place to install it for me was above the power supply.


Do You have the photon 170?mind posting a pic?


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlam93*
> 
> Do You have the photon 170?mind posting a pic?




That's the one without the pump, mounted to the case with thumbscrews through the vent holes. If you want to mount the D5 version in the same spot you'll need to drill a mounting hole for the top as the bracket is going to be about 25mm higher. And because it goes higher you'll be unable to run a 140MM fan in the exhaust slot (a 120mm _might_ work if you use spacers on the Photon bracket to move it forward a bit)


----------



## mlam93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CroakV*
> 
> 
> 
> That's the one without the pump, mounted to the case with thumbscrews through the vent holes. If you want to mount the D5 version in the same spot you'll need to drill a mounting hole for the top as the bracket is going to be about 25mm higher. And because it goes higher you'll be unable to run a 140MM fan in the exhaust slot (a 120mm _might_ work if you use spacers on the Photon bracket to move it forward a bit)


Thanks for the pic, do you think itll fit with pump on the PSU side, above the PSU


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlam93*
> 
> Thanks for the pic, do you think itll fit with pump on the PSU side, above the PSU


Yes it will. I fit a swiftech mcp 655 and a ek 100 pump top reservoir above my evga supernova g2 1300. When I'm not on mobile I'll share a pic.


----------



## mlam93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Yes it will. I fit a swiftech mcp 655 and a ek 100 pump top reservoir above my evga supernova g2 1300. When I'm not on mobile I'll share a pic.


do you have the pic?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlam93*
> 
> do you have the pic?




It's sideways because OCN hates me.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Well finally got mine all together!


----------



## selk22

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Well finally got mine all together!






What fans are on the h100i you have? those are huge!


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> 
> What fans are on the h100i you have? those are huge!


They are the Delta AFC1212DE-PWM. They are actually a fantastic fan for this purpose because wide open they run at 4100 RPM and push 192 CFM, but they are PWM so they can run completely silently at 800 RPM when needed. I actually have 3 more of them sitting around and I am thinking about putting them in the front as the intake fans as well.


----------



## selk22

Cool buddy! You use a fan controller I assume?

They look like a real power house of a fan!

EDIT: Just saw your sig!

Check out my profile for some awesome MSI destruction lol


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Cool buddy! You use a fan controller I assume?
> 
> They look like a real power house of a fan!


You can't really run them off a fan controller because even when turned all the way down they run at 2000RPM and are still pretty loud. You have to run them off of a PWM header on the board to get them to run at 800 RPM. I have them plugged in to the CPU fan header with this adapter -

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009D3HV1Q/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It allows you to run up to 3 PWM fans off a single PWM fan header. Also it connects to the PSU for power so if you have high amp draw fans like the Deltas I have you can get full power out of them.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> You can't really run them off a fan controller because even when turned all the way down they run at 2000RPM and are still pretty loud. You have to run them off of a PWM header on the board to get them to run at 800 RPM. I have them plugged in to the CPU fan header with this adapter -
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009D3HV1Q/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> It allows you to run up to 3 PWM fans off a single PWM fan header. Also it connects to the PSU for power so if you have high amp draw fans like the Deltas I have you can get full power out of them.


Cool dude thanks +rep! Anyway good looking build


----------



## Jaxlb

Just picked up this case this morning. I love it, it's much nicer than my CM Storm Enforcer and it's already dropped my temps a bit.

Just got to get a USB 3.0 to 2.0 adapter for the front USB ports then I will be looking into more fans and a H100.

Haven't found anything I hate about the case yet which is good, Only thing I have to look out for is the window since the day I got my Enforcer I scratched it's window which left me pissed off for a few weeks.
Don't want to do that again.


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Cool buddy! You use a fan controller I assume?
> 
> They look like a real power house of a fan!
> 
> EDIT: Just saw your sig!
> 
> Check out my profile for some awesome MSI destruction lol


You can always just get a Swifttech 8 ch PWM splitter and it'll run off the SATa on your PSU.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> You can always just get a Swifttech 8 ch PWM splitter and it'll run off the SATa on your PSU.


I have something similar to that but it's only for 3 fans. Works great though

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009D3HV1Q/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## MOSER91

Here's my build guys!







More pics on my profile gallery


----------



## jameyscott

Make sure to join the x79 club!


----------



## ssgtnubb

Sigh, just got my second NZXT Hue in from Amazon and the blue led's aren't working in this one either. Time to take it back and look for more options, bummer though.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Made a video of the fans I selected for my a540 if anyone is interested. I had a couple people PM me about them


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Sigh, just got my second NZXT Hue in from Amazon and the blue led's aren't working in this one either. Time to take it back and look for more options, bummer though.


Saw another user post this up. At $15, I decided to buy one too, and I must say it's nice. The remote adds a nice touch as well.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/220808209913?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

One thing to note is the DC cable that comes with it has open ended +/- wire leads. You'll need to do a quick, easy mod to a molex cable if you want the LED strip to run off your PSU. I sacrificed an old molex to 3-pin fan adapter cable I had lying around. PM me if you want more details.


----------



## mastertrixter

i have had mine for about a week now. haven't done much too it...

painted the fan covers and painted the hdds


----------



## Ziglez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have had mine for about a week now. haven't done much too it...
> 
> painted the fan covers and painted the hdds


Looks nice though, are you panning on painting any of the insides?


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> Looks nice though, are you panning on painting any of the insides?


not as of now. working on sleeving the psu with all white as i type. When i save up the coin and go full liquid i'll paint the rads white and use white tubing.


----------



## Ziglez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*
> 
> not as of now. working on sleeving the psu with all white as i type. When i save up the coin and go full liquid i'll paint the rads white and use white tubing.


That's pretty much what im gonna go for







, looking forward to checking yours out once you're done.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*
> 
> not as of now. working on sleeving the psu with all white as i type. When i save up the coin and go full liquid i'll paint the rads white and use white tubing.


Alphacool has white rads.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Alphacool has white rads.


So does XSPC.


----------



## Interstate

Looking at all the builds here make me want to constantly change something in my rig. Just when I'm happy with it, I see something on here and think, now thats badass


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Alphacool has white rads.


Have a link by chance?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*
> 
> Have a link by chance?


http://www.alphacool.com/popup_image.php/pID/1209/imgID/0

As long as your graphics card is shorter than 11 inches it'll fit. Ut60s both on top and bottom. Although the top just depends in your mobo vrm.


----------



## mastertrixter

Hmm now just see if I can find 2 280mm whit rads somewhere


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*
> 
> Hmm now just see if I can find 2 280mm whit rads somewhere


Or, just buy two black ones and paint them yourself........


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Or, just buy two black ones and paint them yourself........


He was originally going to do that. I just suggested the alphacool because they have white ones.


----------



## mastertrixter

Yes I'll prolly just get two ut60s and pant em


----------



## navynuke499

If a UT60 fits, does anyone see a problem with the corsair H105 fitting up there? id probably just leave it in push for the time being. It will be with a R4BE.


----------



## jameyscott

It's 38mm thick, so you'll be fine with the RIVE. My ut60 and ap15s almost fit with the extended height of the evga x79 dark, but I had to drill some new holes a few mm over and now it is all gravy. The vrm height of the rive and dark are similar.


----------



## Jaxlb

Well here is two pictures of my rig/setup.
With my temporary stand.


I have found two issues I have, one I have is part of the case design.
My HDD's are causing a vibration noise throughout the case which at first I thought was my fans, turned out I was wrong now the HDD's are the loudest part of my rig but I will work something out in order to stop it.

Second is a problem with my PSU which obviously isn't the cases fault it's just that the fan started to tick a little since it's on it's side now instead of facing down.

I also need to get a fan controller now since one of my fans keeps turning off all the time.


----------



## Concept_357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Sigh, just got my second NZXT Hue in from Amazon and the blue led's aren't working in this one either. Time to take it back and look for more options, bummer though.


I had the exact same problem. Try inverting the 4 pin power connection between the LED strip and the controller. It worked for me.


----------



## Sluggo

And so it begins....


----------



## 310239

That is one sexy motherboard. Keep us updated!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sluggo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmolitor87*
> 
> That is one sexy motherboard. Keep us updated!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Aint it though? Had to put it in there so I could start visualizing. Got some blocks coming for it as well.


----------



## jameyscott

Owner's List updated!









For the guys running water cooling, please let me know what rads you guys are running with what graphics cards and what mobo. I plan on adding a lot of information to the OP about what rads to use, fans to use, etc etc. I'd really like the OP to be more than just the owner's list.


----------



## TheSimon

Can anyone tell me what is the max thickness radiator I can fit in the front with a gtx 780 classified hydrocopper?


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Owner's List updated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the guys running water cooling, please let me know what rads you guys are running with what graphics cards and what mobo. I plan on adding a lot of information to the OP about what rads to use, fans to use, etc etc. I'd really like the OP to be more than just the owner's list.


Hey Jameyscott can you link my Build Log that's in my sig on the owners list?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSimon*
> 
> Can anyone tell me what is the max thickness radiator I can fit in the front with a gtx 780 classified hydrocopper?


Alphacool UT60 is what you want. It's what I'm currently using with my 780 classifieds.







you just have to put the fans on the outside of the case between the mesh and the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Hey Jameyscott can you link my Build Log that's in my sig on the owners list?


Will do when I'm not on mobile!


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Alphacool UT60 is what you want. It's what I'm currently using with my 780 classifieds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you just have to put the fans on the outside of the case between the mesh and the case.
> Will do when I'm not on mobile!


Thanks!! Taxes are comming its almost time get get this rig rolling!!! I'm DYING here!


----------



## TheSimon

One last question, does anyone know if i can fit a 60mm alphacool dual radiator on top with the asus sabertooth z87 motherboard/dominator platinum or corsair vengeance RAM?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSimon*
> 
> One last question, does anyone know if i can fit a 60mm alphacool dual radiator on top with the asus sabertooth z87 motherboard/dominator platinum or corsair vengeance RAM?


Ut60 fit just fine with corsair vengeance and a asus vi hero. You'll be just fine.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Concept_357*
> 
> I had the exact same problem. Try inverting the 4 pin power connection between the LED strip and the controller. It worked for me.


I tried that to no avail, took her back and got a different kit off fleabay to try.


----------



## garandhero

Anyone else getting really frustrated by the vibrations on this case..

I run a Air 540...well here's my build to make it easy.
http://pcpartpicker.com/b/HIs

Anyway;

I'm getting like absurdly frustrated with this case. I love everything about but the damn noise it creates. As you can see from my build, I'm running quiet fans - e-loops, all rubberized fans etc so it should be relatively quiet. I even put a damn yoga mat under it to try to get it to stop being so damn noisy.

The problem is, I've narrowed it down and it seems to be the top fan like cage thing, not the fans itself but the grating piece at the top. Whenever I push the case from the top it's suddenly completely quiet.

I found this video






Which highlights the same noise issue - I can do the same thing with mine ugh.

Do you guys have anything to fix this? Do I have a busted top mesh beam perhaps? Can you help me?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garandhero*
> 
> Anyone else getting really frustrated by the vibrations on this case..
> 
> I run a Air 540...well here's my build to make it easy.
> http://pcpartpicker.com/b/HIs
> 
> Anyway;
> 
> I'm getting like absurdly frustrated with this case. I love everything about but the damn noise it creates. As you can see from my build, I'm running quiet fans - e-loops, all rubberized fans etc so it should be relatively quiet. I even put a damn yoga mat under it to try to get it to stop being so damn noisy.
> 
> The problem is, I've narrowed it down and it seems to be the top fan like cage thing, not the fans itself but the grating piece at the top. Whenever I push the case from the top it's suddenly completely quiet.
> 
> I found this video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which highlights the same noise issue - I can do the same thing with mine ugh.
> 
> Do you guys have anything to fix this? Do I have a busted top mesh beam perhaps? Can you help me?


U could use some hot glue in areas to make the metal screening stop vibrating possibly, or some black felt pieces, use your imagination, there is always a fix to vibrations in a case, just depends how creative you need to get to fix them is all.


----------



## mastertrixter

mine doesn't vibrate at all.....completely silent actually


----------



## MillerLite1314

I get some HDD vibrations occasionally but just have to pull off the door and give the HDD a nice littlr push and it goes away. Getting a HDD silencer from fcpu to make a permanent fix.


----------



## joll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garandhero*
> 
> Anyone else getting really frustrated by the vibrations on this case..
> 
> I run a Air 540...well here's my build to make it easy.
> http://pcpartpicker.com/b/HIs
> 
> Anyway;
> 
> I'm getting like absurdly frustrated with this case. I love everything about but the damn noise it creates. As you can see from my build, I'm running quiet fans - e-loops, all rubberized fans etc so it should be relatively quiet. I even put a damn yoga mat under it to try to get it to stop being so damn noisy.
> 
> The problem is, I've narrowed it down and it seems to be the top fan like cage thing, not the fans itself but the grating piece at the top. Whenever I push the case from the top it's suddenly completely quiet.
> 
> I found this video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which highlights the same noise issue - I can do the same thing with mine ugh.
> 
> Do you guys have anything to fix this? Do I have a busted top mesh beam perhaps? Can you help me?


On my case I used some rubber foam tape to put extra pressure on the front and top mesh panels and it actually did a pretty good job of reducing vibrations.

I used something like this: http://www.amazon.com/Frost-King-R734H-Sponge-16-Inch/dp/B0000CBIFD/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1390610904&sr=8-11&keywords=insulation+tape

And on a side note, here's a very tacky picture of my setup:


----------



## 310239

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Owner's List updated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the guys running water cooling, please let me know what rads you guys are running with what graphics cards and what mobo. I plan on adding a lot of information to the OP about what rads to use, fans to use, etc etc. I'd really like the OP to be more than just the owner's list.


I already included that in my post.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/official-corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery/4200#post_21536284

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## garandhero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joll*
> 
> On my case I used some rubber foam tape to put extra pressure on the front and top mesh panels and it actually did a pretty good job of reducing vibrations.
> 
> I used something like this: http://www.amazon.com/Frost-King-R734H-Sponge-16-Inch/dp/B0000CBIFD/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1390610904&sr=8-11&keywords=insulation+tape
> 
> And on a side note, here's a very tacky picture of my setup:


Could you perhaps take a picture of what you mean?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joll*
> 
> On my case I used some rubber foam tape to put extra pressure on the front and top mesh panels and it actually did a pretty good job of reducing vibrations.


I ended up fixing with some hot glue in a couple places, the tape probably would be a little bit easier to un-do


----------



## TheSimon

Are there any aftermarket dust filters I can use for my front intake if I put my front fans infront of the case? (to make room for a thick radiator)


----------



## jameyscott

linky

You could go a cheap router and just buy magnetic 120/140mm fan filters for each hole.


----------



## Stellaris

Ghetto watercooling, two loops, made of spare parts









Hello guys!


----------



## masscrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MOSER91*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my build guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics on my profile gallery


Are you able to use the second hdd bay? With some angled fittings could you get put another hdd in?


----------



## Robilar

I'd really like to grab this case and try it this way. I like my HAF XB but the Air 540 is definitely a more polished look.

Does anyone have any external pics of it set up like this? Also has Corsair announced any intentions to put out a revision with a finished base?

Given how many people have this case and the CM HAF XB it seems logical to provide a version that works like an actual cube.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/corsairair540_zpsc0d81320.jpg.html

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/P1050577_zps75857ec1.jpg.html


----------



## Sluggo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I'd really like to grab this case and try it this way. I like my HAF XB but the Air 540 is definitely a more polished look.
> 
> Does anyone have any external pics of it set up like this? Also has Corsair announced any intentions to put out a revision with a finished base?
> 
> Given how many people have this case and the CM HAF XB it seems logical to provide a version that works like an actual cube.


Yeah, I like that horizontal look too. I want to secure the pump/res combos in my build in a way that I will be able to position the case either way.


----------



## MOSER91

Im pretty sure I can with 2 more angled fittings and puttings the fans on pull


----------



## TheSimon

Can anyone tell me how to remove the 5.25 inch bays in the case?


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSimon*
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to remove the 5.25 inch bays in the case?


To remove the 5.25" cage you need to remove the plastic front panel first. There are some screws on the inside of the case along the edge, and some screws on the outside under the grilled front panel(where the intake fans are). Once you have removed the front panels there are 4 thumbscrews holding the 5.25" bays in place. Hope that helps. If anything is unclear you can PM me.


----------



## TheSimon

Thanks kab!


----------



## Kozmos

Morning guys, here are some pictures of my build







Cheers from Egypt !


----------



## Sluggo

Looks good Kozmos! What kind of video cards are those? I like how the Sapphire one lights up, very cool.


----------



## Kozmos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sluggo*
> 
> Looks good Kozmos! What kind of video cards are those? I like how the Sapphire one lights up, very cool.


Thank you Sluggo.

Both cards are AMD R9 280X, The first card is AMD XFX 280X DD, and the second one is SAPPHIRE R9 280X TOXIC Edition.


----------



## Theroty

Lots of nice builds in here! I will take some pics later tonight of my rig.


----------



## Mastotron

Here are some shoddy phone pics of my first build.


----------



## Spelio

Subbed. I'm definitely getting this case after taxes come in! Loving the looks of this and the potential. Now to find/make room in my server cabinet for this...


----------



## rhinitis

My second dream machine


----------



## Theroty

Here are a couple pics of my system. I have a great camera just a real lack of knowledge on how to use it.. LOL! You can click the pics for the larger versions if you want.


----------



## Spelio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theroty*
> 
> Here are a couple pics of my system. I have a great camera just a real lack of knowledge on how to use it.. LOL! You can click the pics for the larger versions if you want.


Hahaha same here. PC looks good though!


----------



## Theroty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spelio*
> 
> Hahaha same here. PC looks good though!


Thanks! Maybe one day I can read up on it and work on my photography skills.


----------



## Robilar

What I think I am going to do is grab the case. I am going to remove the feet and put a set of adhesive feet on the back to have it sit horizontal.

I'm going to grab matte black, adhesive shelf liner from Home Depot and cover the exposed bottom. The way my case sits, the base would be fairly hidden and a flat black cover will make it pretty much invisible.

http://s1215.photobucket.com/user/bookfrogB/media/DSC01480_zps877af976.jpg.html

http://s1215.photobucket.com/user/bookfrogB/media/Large5of14a_zps09e6f3b2.jpg.html


----------



## Spelio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theroty*
> 
> Thanks! Maybe one day I can read up on it and work on my photography skills.


Get a good tripod! It'll help wonders. Don't skimp either, depending on the camera, battery(s) lens and maybe a grip, cheap trip pods will bounce around when the shutter opens and closes with heavier DSLR setups.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> What I think I am going to do is grab the case. I am going to remove the feet and put a set of adhesive feet on the back to have it sit horizontal.
> 
> I'm going to grab matte black, adhesive shelf liner from Home Depot and cover the exposed bottom. The way my case sits, the base would be fairly hidden and a flat black cover will make it pretty much invisible.
> 
> http://s1215.photobucket.com/user/bookfrogB/media/DSC01480_zps877af976.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1215.photobucket.com/user/bookfrogB/media/Large5of14a_zps09e6f3b2.jpg.html


I turned mine sideways a while ago, noticed better temps on the GPU and have been looking at that nasty bottom ever since. I would be interested in seeing your results as soon as you get it done, because I have thusfar been uninspired, but I know I want to cram a rad down there and not have it look like a hack job from the bottom or the inside (both are visible)


----------



## Jawswing

Looking to buy a set of prebraided sata cables for this case.
Do you think 30cm will be enough for the SSD cage at the back and for the optical drive?


----------



## CroakV

30mm is long enough for mid-board mounted SATA ports (like in the typical Asus location).


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> What I think I am going to do is grab the case. I am going to remove the feet and put a set of adhesive feet on the back to have it sit horizontal.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to grab matte black, adhesive shelf liner from Home Depot and cover the exposed bottom. The way my case sits, the base would be fairly hidden and a flat black cover will make it pretty much invisible.
> 
> http://s1215.photobucket.com/user/bookfrogB/media/DSC01480_zps877af976.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1215.photobucket.com/user/bookfrogB/media/Large5of14a_zps09e6f3b2.jpg.html


What an oddly shaped room you have.

I can't wait to see your custom bottom panel! This is a mod I've been interested in doing myself for some time now. I've been putting off getting started on it because I'm pretty sure I would have to pain the entire case to ensure a perfect match with the paint of the custom panel. Matching the color of the new panel to the rest of the case is going to be next to impossible.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> What an oddly shaped room you have.
> 
> I can't wait to see your custom bottom panel! This is a mod I've been interested in doing myself for some time now. I've been putting off getting started on it because I'm pretty sure I would have to pain the entire case to ensure a perfect match with the paint of the custom panel. Matching the color of the new panel to the rest of the case is going to be next to impossible.


It's one of the bedrooms in my house. I have 3 floors and 5 bedrooms. Top floor is the master and this one which I assume is for a nursery. Works well as an office (Used to use the basement but my daughter is a teen now and uses it). It is a strange shape but the desk I got fits in perfectly.

I do have a couple of questions before grabbing the case.

First off, are the feet easy to remove? Are they clipped in, screwed in or adhesive?

Second, what is the little screw mounted plate in front of the power supply bracket for? Can it be removed? Those screws will stick right through any cover I put on it.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> It's one of the bedrooms in my house. I have 3 floors and 5 bedrooms. Top floor is the master and this one which I assume is for a nursery. Works well as an office (Used to use the basement but my daughter is a teen now and uses it). It is a strange shape but the desk I got fits in perfectly.
> 
> I do have a couple of questions before grabbing the case.
> 
> First off, are the feet easy to remove? Are they clipped in, screwed in or adhesive?
> 
> Second, what is the little screw mounted plate in front of the power supply bracket for? Can it be removed? Those screws will stick right through any cover I put on it.


Not sure about the feet but the PSU bracket can be removed and doesn't really serve any purpose except added stability for the PSU I would guess. The case is built strong enough that I don't think it would hurt one bit having it just attached by the 4 screws in the back.


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Not sure about the feet but the PSU bracket can be removed and doesn't really serve any purpose except added stability for the PSU I would guess. The case is built strong enough that I don't think it would hurt one bit having it just attached by the 4 screws in the back.


Feet have one screw each under the anti-slip rubber on them so they should be very easy to remove/move. Like you say killer, the PSU bracket will serve no purpose once the case is rotated to the side. Unless you actually move the PSU bracket together with the feet to provide some support for the PSU there, not a bad idea with a large PSU.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

After you remove the feet you could get some plastic risers/spacers and use them to offset the custom panel from the original bottom panel. You could then fashion some kind of bezel to fill the gap between the custom panel and case. OR you could put some LED strips in the space between and create a glow effect behind the custom panel that might be really cool.

However you tackle this, just make sure that when you put feet on the back panel that you leave plenty of space for the air vent for the PSU fan. I'm not sure you will want to remove those brackets and thumbscrews that secure the PSU. While I'm certain the PSU will be fine without them, you might get a rattle or vibration when the PSU's fan is spinning if it isn't fastened down tightly. If you use the idea I mention above to create the offset for the panel with risers or spacers you should be able to create enough of an offset for the new panel that the screws sticking out the bottom are no longer an issue.


----------



## Spelio

OK, so I'm new, and there are 400+ pages to go through, so I'm apologizing off the bat. I noticed back at the beginning of the thread, someone had what looked like a XS-PC dual bay reservoir/pump combo mounted in the 2 5 1/4" bay's sideways. I was wanting to know how did they mount it, and how did that end up working out for them? I'm liking the $150 set from XS-PC on frozencpu to start out with, but don't think the reservoir/pump combo would work sideways. Any thoughts or insight? Thanks!


----------



## Theroty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spelio*
> 
> OK, so I'm new, and there are 400+ pages to go through, so I'm apologizing off the bat. I noticed back at the beginning of the thread, someone had what looked like a XS-PC dual bay reservoir/pump combo mounted in the 2 5 1/4" bay's sideways. I was wanting to know how did they mount it, and how did that end up working out for them? I'm liking the $150 set from XS-PC on frozencpu to start out with, but don't think the reservoir/pump combo would work sideways. Any thoughts or insight? Thanks!


Maybe they had to fill it and then put in it? Would be kind of a bummer every time you had to remove it though. My Swiftech h220 has a fill port on the radiator but i have to remove it to access the fill port.


----------



## Spelio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Interstate*
> 
> Just finished painting the mesh and a few other things. I can't decide what lights, if any to use. Sorry for the poor quality photos but you'll get the point.
> 
> I've noticed a lot of people asking about filters for this case. The top magnetic filter from a Corsair Obsidian 550D fits the top of the 540 Air fairly well. You could also use the front filter from the 550D for the bottom, but its really unnecessary


Found it! Bottom pic shows the reservoir mounted sideways. I would be worried that the pump wouldn't be submerged though...


----------



## Theroty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spelio*
> 
> Found it! Bottom pic shows the reservoir mounted sideways. I would be worried that the pump wouldn't be submerged though...


I don't think it would be a problem unless the res was really low.. but that is just my two cents.. LOL!


----------



## Spelio

Yea I guess looking at the dual bay pump reservoir combo, the pump is off to one side, which would put it at the bottom when mounted sideways, it may work. Thanks


----------



## Interstate

The pump on that bay res is on one side. When its mounted on its side in that way the pump is on the bottom and the inlet / outlet are completely submerged. It is a minor inconvience to fill it, you need to turn the case on its side. I strongly suggest you add in a T-line for draining. It was a major pain in the ass to drain it. Btw that was the rev4 pump not the d5


----------



## CroakV

Here's how I mounted my XSPC bay res (didn't want to actually bay mount it, needed that space for other things), before I just went with a pump top in the same location fed from a Photon res in the main compartment.



Water level was above the fill port, so the pump was well submerged.


----------



## TheGameNade

Hi! Just bought my 540 Air.

Few pics:



Gonna build water cooling loop next week! Can´t wait


----------



## Theroty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGameNade*
> 
> Hi! Just bought my 540 Air.
> 
> Few pics:
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna build water cooling loop next week! Can´t wait


Looks great! Welcome to the party!


----------



## No Hands 55

has anyone thought of, or already done it, used the 2 bottom drive areas as intake fans for the gpu?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> has anyone thought of, or already done it, used the 2 bottom drive areas as intake fans for the gpu?


There have been at least half a dozen people who have done it. The OCN search bar is your friend!!!


----------



## navynuke499

Here is mine, just arrived and was built today. Going to wait on sleeved cables and cable management until i get a modular PSU.


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> Here is mine, just arrived and was built today. Going to wait on sleeved cables and cable management until i get a modular PSU.


Nice! Is that a Corsair H105 mounted up top?


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> There have been at least half a dozen people who have done it. The OCN search bar is your friend!!!


yeah i looked and the only one i can find is thekab, was just asking if there were any others...


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redvineal*
> 
> Nice! Is that a Corsair H105 mounted up top?


Sure is. H105 fits great, still plenty of room.


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> Sure is. H105 fits great, still plenty of room.










I have one arriving tomorrow. Looks nice and still leaves room to breathe.


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> Sure is. H105 fits great, still plenty of room.


you think the h105 is much better than the h100 or h100i? thinking about ditching my zalman cnps12x, but all the tests ive seen have it even with an h100 so im not sure its worth it, unless the h105 is a lot better. looks great though!


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> you think the h105 is much better than the h100 or h100i? thinking about ditching my zalman cnps12x, but all the tests ive seen have it even with an h100 so im not sure its worth it, unless the h105 is a lot better. looks great though!


cant say for sure, i havent owned a closed loop cooler before. id just look at reviews to compare. it does a great job, first overclock i tried is 4.6GHz at 1.3v and it runs perfect around 64c during prime95


----------



## equlizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> has anyone thought of, or already done it, used the 2 bottom drive areas as intake fans for the gpu?


I just did a search and came up with MANY pages of carbide air 540. Do you have any specific links? Thx


----------



## WarDad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> you think the h105 is much better than the h100 or h100i? thinking about ditching my zalman cnps12x, but all the tests ive seen have it even with an h100 so im not sure its worth it, unless the h105 is a lot better. looks great though!


Dude, you are informed. It takes at least a 2x 120mm (240mm) rad to beat the best air towers.
I have not used the Corsairs, but I have used the rebranded ASTEKs.
My sons i7 SBe 3960k 6 core 130w CPU is cooled reasonably well at 4.4GHz OC with an Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme (240mm).
It's a 240 rad that's about 32mm thick. That's about 1.5x thicker than an H100. It was the best available at the time.
My i7 SB 2600k 4 core 110W CPU at 4.5GHzOC ran OK on an Antec 920 120mm rad that 48mm (2x) thick. The 920 reviewed well against air towers, but running the fans at that speed and that noise was just specmanship.
Ivy Bridge should be less watts. Haswell is about the same as Vregs were moved on chip.
Still, you would be better off with a 2x 140mm (280mm) rad like the Kraken X60 or Corsair H110.

A very real advantage is taking the coolers weight off the mother board and bolting it onto the chassis. You don't want to receive a system where the air tower broke loose in shipping, tearing up the CPU pins and leaving copper tracks on the GPU.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Whats your Opinion on running A H100i in the top of the case as an exhaust with the 3 front 120s as intakes and 140 rear as exhaust.
Would reference graphics cards work better not putting hot air into the case to help cool the cpu or is it that little of a difference to worry about?


----------



## OCRami

Count me in everyone









Sorry for the phone pics, i will take some clearer ones in the morning.


----------



## Rucka315

Add me up! I am still in early stages of my build just wanted to get in the club.


----------



## WarDad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Whats your Opinion on running A H100i in the top of the case as an exhaust with the 3 front 120s as intakes and 140 rear as exhaust.
> Would reference graphics cards work better not putting hot air into the case to help cool the cpu or is it that little of a difference to worry about?


SLI or NOT?

I once had 2 GTX 560Ti s with mid fans in SLI. The cramped top one ran 6c hotter. A side panel fan helped. I did the MOD with a pair of Antec 620s to cool them..

I had a reference EVGA GTX 670 with the rear red blower. It ran hot and was high pitch whiny when [email protected] I did the MOD using an Antec 920 to cool it.

My new EVGA 780 with large dual fan ACX is much cooler and quieter. Two of these in SLI could be an issue, with the top card sucking in it's own heat. It would need some fans to break up that air flow pattern.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarDad*
> 
> SLI or NOT?
> 
> I once had 2 GTX 560Ti s with mid fans in SLI. The cramped top one ran 6c hotter. A side panel fan helped. I did the MOD with a pair of Antec 620s to cool them..
> 
> I had a reference EVGA GTX 670 with the rear red blower. It ran hot and was high pitch whiny when [email protected] I did the MOD using an Antec 920 to cool it.
> 
> My new EVGA 780 with large dual fan ACX is much cooler and quieter. Two of these in SLI could be an issue, with the top card sucking in it's own heat. It would need some fans to break up that air flow pattern.


The motherboard i'm looking at has 2 way sli will be in slots 1 and 3 so there will be a 3rd graphics card worth of space in between the two.


----------



## WarDad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> The motherboard i'm looking at has 2 way sli will be in slots 1 and 3 so there will be a 3rd graphics card worth of space in between the two.


That should help some. The top 560Ti was pulling heat from it's neighbors back side. Fans and creative cardboard duct work couldn't fix that with the limited space to work in. Are you looking at an X79 chipset board?


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarDad*
> 
> That should help some. The top 560Ti was pulling heat from it's neighbors back side. Fans and creative cardboard duct work couldn't fix that with the limited space to work in. Are you looking at an X79 chipset board?


Yep Build is in my signature. PCparpicker link


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Whats your Opinion on running A H100i in the top of the case as an exhaust with the 3 front 120s as intakes and 140 rear as exhaust.
> Would reference graphics cards work better not putting hot air into the case to help cool the cpu or is it that little of a difference to worry about?


I'm currently using the setup you describe. I have 3 Corsair SP120 PE intakes in the front, an H100i as exhaust in the top with 4 SP120 PEs in push/pull, and an AF140 rear exhaust. I used the voltage step-down adapter on the AF140 to help keep positive air pressure to keep out the dust as much as possible.

Since this case has high airflow, the non-reference coolers tend to work best when using a single gpu. For multiple gpu setups though, I don't think you will have a problem with non-reference coolers, but it will run hotter. Its hard to say if it would be hotter than reference cooled gpus. If you do go with a multi-gpu setup that uses non-reference coolers I would consider modding the side panel window to allow you to mount an exhaust fan over the gpus. The builds I've seen that used this setup all reported a 3-6 degree drop in gpu temps with this mod when using non-reference coolers. The mod has no value at all though if you choose reference coolers. I've seen non-reference cooled gpus in this case without the mod that worked perfectly fine as well, but they were limited on how far they could push their overclocks.


----------



## jameyscott

Just stuck a snowball in my water cooling loop. XD Temps dropped around 3C at idle. Score.


----------



## No Hands 55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlizer*
> 
> I just did a search and came up with MANY pages of carbide air 540. Do you have any specific links? Thx


thekab is the only one that i found in my pages of searching
http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1036700/official-corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery/


----------



## YNONO

Count me in!!!



I have bin building computers for a long time but this is the first time
at overclocking.
I have tried to use the MSI OC genie twice and each time I got blue screens
after it rebooted.
So the question is do you ( I ) only push the OC genie button in the BIOS and
not from Windows? Buy the way my OC genie buttons are only software not
fiscal ( there is not one on the MB).

I love this case


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> thekab is the only one that i found in my pages of searching
> http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1036700/official-corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery/


I very recently removed those fans under the gpu and the general exhaust on the back increased a bit. Another thing is that there wasn't much difference in gpu temps, maybe 1 or 2 C higher so not much to worry about. I have 3 x 120mm on the front with pretty good airflow as well so that helps of course!

Also wondering about changing the top fans to have one exhaust farthest back instead of two intakes.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YNONO*
> 
> Count me in!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have bin building computers for a long time but this is the first time
> at overclocking.
> I have tried to use the MSI OC genie twice and each time I got blue screens
> after it rebooted.
> So the question is do you ( I ) only push the OC genie button in the BIOS and
> not from Windows? Buy the way my OC genie buttons are only software not
> fiscal ( there is not one on the MB).
> 
> I love this case


It would help if you fill out your system specs. A moderate overclock is very easy with an Intel build.

CPU, RAM, Motherboard, that's pretty much what we need. Also make sure that your motherboard bios is current.


----------



## raes

Hi everyone!

I've just bought a 540 air. The question is.. how can I modify it? I just want a little modding, and something that I may do easily.

Thx.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YNONO*
> 
> Count me in!!!
> I have bin building computers for a long time but this is the first time
> at overclocking.
> I have tried to use the MSI OC genie twice and each time I got blue screens
> after it rebooted.
> So the question is do you ( I ) only push the OC genie button in the BIOS and
> not from Windows? Buy the way my OC genie buttons are only software not
> fiscal ( there is not one on the MB).
> 
> I love this case


I don't recommend using those one stop overclocks provided by things like the MSI OC Genie. They tend to just push your hardware to the limit without taking the graduated and measured steps that are the basic rule of thumb when overclocking.

To put it simply, I didn't just plug my i7 2600k cpu into my motherboard and set my overclock settings to 4.9 gHz (it's 3.4 stock). Instead I gradually increased the overclock by small steps, and each progressive step up to the oc was a smaller step than the previous. For example, my first oc bumped it up to 3.8 and then I ran a burn test to check stability. After that speed was running stable I bumped it up to 4.0 and tested again. After than I bumped it up a little more and tested again and repeated this until I had the max oc I could push and maintain stability without the temps running too high.

Things like the MSI OC Genie tend to operate under the assumption that all i7 2600k chips can handle a 4.9 gHz overclock and attempts to make yours run at that speed without any regard to the safety of the hardware or the stability of the system. Due to small variations from chip to chip during manufacturing and other factors such as the binning processes Intel uses during quality control the end result is that not every chip of the same type is equal. I was fortunate and got a 2600k that is extremely overclockable and will run stable at 4.8~4.9 gHz with a fairly modest cooling solution. I have a friend who has the exact same cpu though and he can't push his beyond 4.6 gHz without an extreme liquid cooling solution. Even with the extreme water loop he runs he still can't push his chip to the same speeds I get out of mine.

To figure out how to use the BIOS to control you overclock settings, you will probably want to refer to the manual that came with the motherboard first. If you still aren't sure how to proceed, then check to see if there is a group here on OCN dedicated to overclocking your particular motherboard. If you tell us the specific make/model of your motherboard we can try to help you, but there is no guarantee we will have anyone here with experience overclocking with your hardware.


----------



## YNONO

Thanks everyone for Bering with me. I added a sig with the main specs of my rig.


----------



## Sepa

Hi guys

I only have finished the sleeving work at the moment, cause of the exams I have in the next two weeks but of the parts I will need to finish the mod, will be orderd tomorrow








This ist only my PC for Lan Partys, so don't worry that die Parts are not the latest ones















*For more Pics you can look here*


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Just stuck a snowball in my water cooling loop. XD Temps dropped around 3C at idle. Score.


I live in Chicago in a high rise, and my computer is right by the window. I think the temps I've been seeing with my new water cooling setup might be attributable to the negative 18 degree F....so I shouldn't be so satisfied until I check temps in the summer. Haha!


----------



## raes

What do you think about use this fans? http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Series-AF140-Edition-Airflow/dp/B00F6S0XK8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1391035962&sr=8-1&keywords=140+corsair+led I would exchange my old fans for these ones. Maybe red or white led.


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raes*
> 
> What do you think about use this fans? http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Series-AF140-Edition-Airflow/dp/B00F6S0XK8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1391035962&sr=8-1&keywords=140+corsair+led I would exchange my old fans for these ones. Maybe red or white led.


Are you currently using the fans that came with the case? If so there is no point in buying the AF140 with LEDs because the AF140L that comes with the case is pretty much the exact same fan. I would go for 3x120mm fan in the front to gain some more airflow. People seem to like the Corsair SP120 fans. I have 3 Cooler Master SickleFlow(R4) and I think they provide very nice airflow through to the exhaust fan. However it is all up to you. But again, if you are using the stock fans then there is no point in getting the AF140's other than the LEDs.


----------



## Rucka315

I pretty much just got ignored.


----------



## raes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> Are you currently using the fans that came with the case? If so there is no point in buying the AF140 with LEDs because the AF140L that comes with the case is pretty much the exact same fan. I would go for 3x120mm fan in the front to gain some more airflow. People seem to like the Corsair SP120 fans. I have 3 Cooler Master SickleFlow(R4) and I think they provide very nice airflow through to the exhaust fan. However it is all up to you. But again, if you are using the stock fans then there is no point in getting the AF140's other than the LEDs.


The point is because I want to get a new "style" on my case. So I think try to give it something of leds or anything else.


----------



## Spelio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rucka315*
> 
> I pretty much just got ignored.


Howdy neighbor!


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raes*
> 
> The point is because I want to get a new "style" on my case. So I think try to give it something of leds or anything else.


Ok sure I can dig that. Though for airflow purposes it's best to have 3 x 120mm fans in the front. There are several decent fans with LEDs in all sorts of colors. I have, like I said, the Cooler Master Sickleflows in front and that works nicely. Not sure if you will like the look of the LEDs(they aren't very strong). Also not sure which other 120mm LED I could recommend. If you want to stick with 140mm fans then I guess the AF140s with LEDs serves the purpose.

Unless anyone else has some options to pitch in?


----------



## 310239

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rucka315*
> 
> I pretty much just got ignored.


Don't worry, my build post does too. Take it as a sign that so far nobody finds anything you need to tweak lol.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spelio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmolitor87*
> 
> Don't worry, my build post does too. Take it as a sign that so far nobody finds anything you need to tweak lol.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Hmm, not a bad way to look at it.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmolitor87*
> 
> Don't worry, my build post does too. Take it as a sign that so far nobody finds anything you need to tweak lol.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spelio*
> 
> Hmm, not a bad way to look at it.


Welcome! If you haven't been added to the list on the original post here, be patient and you will be added soon. If you haven't posted any pictures or setup your rig in your signature doing one or both of these will help the rest of the group to get to know you and your rigs better.

If you have any questions about the case or any mods please feel free to jump into the conversation at any time!


----------



## Ziglez

So i finnaly tried to do a good cable management job... yet i failed again


----------



## Spelio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> So i finnaly tried to do a good cable management job... yet i failed again


Uh, looks pretty good to me, minus the cables coming out the back of the PC, but really what can be done about that? Are those the fan wires going up beside the MoBo?


----------



## Tugz

Old Rig with AMD FX8350 & Duel Sapphire 7950s Boost editions


New Rig With Intel i7 3930k & Duel MSI R9 280x Gaming Editions


----------



## Ziglez

Yeah, i didn't want to do much with the fans though, because ill be changin them in a week or two.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> So i finnaly tried to do a good cable management job... yet i failed again


Don't get discouraged, you did a good job here for the most part! Cable management is an on-going project for many of us around here. I'm always looking at the pictures people post here and finding new ideas on how to manage cables in ways I never thought of trying. When I first joined this group I think I was tearing my computer apart and rebuilding it at least once a month for a few months in a row before I finally got all of my cable where I wanted them. Even now I still have one cable from my rear exhaust fan that I'm not completely satisfied with, but I haven't found a way to improve it as of yet.

The H100i you are using can be a real PITA for cable management because of the power cable and fan controller cables. Feel free to look at my pictures to see how I managed the cables coming out of the water block of my H100i. I'm not sure if its something you could incorporate into your build, but it might give you some ideas that could help.

Zip ties are your new best friend when trying to improve cable management. Some general tips I can offer are to avoid running cable across things at odd angles. While its impossible to conceal all the cables 100% of the time, you can give an illusion that they are not there when they run parallel to something else. Home Depot, Lowes, or any hardware store should sell some kind of cable tie anchor like these. I've seen them in a variety of colors and sizes to allow matching to any color scheme of theme you have in your build.

If you run into problems where the cables are too short, then there are plenty of extensions you can buy as well. If you find yourself needing a cable extension for anything, you should be able to find what you need at any store that sells PC parts. Online stores like www.FrozenCPU.com even offer services that will apply custom sleeving to the cable extensions for an additional fee.

The most important thing to remember though, is it is your build and the cables only need to be as good as what makes you happy. Just because one of us here at OCN offers ideas or suggestions, that doesn't make what you did wrong. If you are satisfied with how the cables are routed in your case, then its perfect just the way it is!


----------



## Ziglez

Yeah, i know, i'm always getting ideas from here etc. My biggest problem today was i also had to put my server together with the new mobo etc, so by the time i was done with that etc, i felt like rushing







. I really need a friend or something to come over and help me with this ****, and keep me company, or else ill get bored and rush







.


----------



## Sepa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> So i finnaly tried to do a good cable management job... yet i failed again


That is not realy easy, I worked at the Cable management of the power supply two whole weeks. Now I startet with the cables from the fans and the front panel and I have to make them all new, cause they are all to short


----------



## Ziglez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sepa*
> 
> That is not realy easy, I worked at the Cable management of the power supply two whole weeks. Now I startet with the cables from the fans and the front panel and I have to make them all new, cause they are all to short


That sucks


----------



## Ziglez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tugz*
> 
> Old Rig with AMD FX8350 & Duel Sapphire 7950s Boost editions
> 
> 
> New Rig With Intel i7 3930k & Duel MSI R9 280x Gaming Editions


wow... you wanna come do my cables for me


----------



## Ziglez

Everytime i see my stupid h100i i want to flip it so it's logo is right way up lol, but when i was trying to put it like that, the tubes just wernt letting me so i gave up, i think because of how i had it in my last case, the tubes are really ****ty if left in a specific way.


----------



## Ziglez

Lol, i just couldn't stand looking at those pictures....


----------



## raes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tugz*
> 
> Old Rig with AMD FX8350 & Duel Sapphire 7950s Boost editions
> 
> 
> New Rig With Intel i7 3930k & Duel MSI R9 280x Gaming Editions


What type of led are you using?


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> Lol, i just couldn't stand looking at those pictures....


I think it was a good decision to turn it 90 degrees. Not only does it look better, but it will help a lot with managing the cables for it.









I had a hell of a time installing my H100i in this case because of those damnable hoses. I had mine in a different case before I bought the 540 Air and while it had the same orientation, there was a lot less space between the cpu and the top of the case in my older 600T case and the hoses were pretty determined to keep the shape they had in my old case. I made a post about this on another thread here on OCN, can't remember where, and someone recommended soaking them in warm water to make them more pliable again. I ended up not needed to do that in the long run though. I just mounted the radiator first, then the waterblock and everything worked itself out.


----------



## Zirc60




----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> ...I made a post about this on another thread here on OCN, can't remember where, and someone recommended soaking them in warm water to make them more pliable again. I ended up not needed to do that in the long run though. I just mounted the radiator first, then the waterblock and everything worked itself out.


Variation on your success, and an easier trick than dunking the hoses in warm water on the _outside_, go ahead and mount it, then just run Prime or IBT for awhile with the fans turned low, and heat the water from the _inside_. Then adjust away.


----------



## masscrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zirc60*


Looking good! This is exactly how I want my setup.

30mm 360 at the front and 45mm 240 up top. Are your front fans outside the case, which means you had to remove the dust filter?


----------



## No Hands 55

eventually when i get this case im going to be on all air, probably for a while. would sp120s still be a good idea instead of af120s? hopefully will get a custom loop one day


----------



## 310239

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No Hands 55*
> 
> eventually when i get this case im going to be on all air, probably for a while. would sp120s still be a good idea instead of af120s? hopefully will get a custom loop one day


Yes, go with static pressure fans for any area blocked by rad/filter. AF for open areas.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jawswing

Anybody know of anywhere that sells a white pre sleeved USB 3.0 cable? Those things look virtually impossible to sleeve.


----------



## iplaybeats

I was just reading previous posts and saw that people stated they had untinted windows. Is that true? I got my case when it first came out and my window is slightly tinted. I would love to have an untinted one.


----------



## Tugz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> Lol, i just couldn't stand looking at those pictures....


Looks good! Cable management takes time. Eventually it will get there and it seems you have!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raes*
> 
> What type of led are you using?


I'm using a Kwi Kingwin Cold Cathode CCLT-12WT


----------



## bartledoo

I got one too! Just wondering if anyone could give me a tip on what material to use to cover the hdd bays


----------



## ssgtnubb

Kinda thinking about using a vinyl sticker to put on my drive's although they might not like that, would that hold the heat in you think? I'd like to get some carbon fiber or chrome film to cover them. I've thought about just taking the sticker's off the top of the drive's because I've always liked that look however I'm too chicken that they will die 2 seconds later and so goes my warranty.


----------



## Zirc60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masscrazy*
> 
> Looking good! This is exactly how I want my setup.
> 
> 30mm 360 at the front and 45mm 240 up top. Are your front fans outside the case, which means you had to remove the dust filter?


Nope both are 30mm. The fans in the front are on the outside yes, and had to remove the filter







. I could get a larger in the front, but then i would had to remove the hdd bay, wich i dont want to atm.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bartledoo*
> 
> I got one too! Just wondering if anyone could give me a tip on what material to use to cover the hdd bays


i plasti dipped mine, if you go back a few pages you can see the pics


----------



## Ziglez

What do you guys think, 3 120s at the front or keep the 140s?, and how much difference do you think it would make. Do you guys think push pull on top rad would be good just for the extra air flow down onto gpu and over the mobo is worth it?.


----------



## jameyscott

I saw a drop in 7C on my graphics card at load when switching to quality 120MM fans in the front.


----------



## JiminyBillyBob

How would you guys rate the stock dust filtering of this case? If I get one, it would be under a staircase, looots of dog hair, dust and such.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiminyBillyBob*
> 
> How would you guys rate the stock dust filtering of this case? If I get one, it would be under a staircase, looots of dog hair, dust and such.


Lacking

The bottom and top are both lacking in filter, so unless you have strong positive pressure, you will end up with some mess. It is also a pain to clean the filter because you have to take the top and the front panels off to get to it. I mean, its not a huge pain, but you should still look into a filter for the bottom by the HDD cages


----------



## masscrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zirc60*
> 
> Nope both are 30mm. The fans in the front are on the outside yes, and had to remove the filter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I could get a larger in the front, but then i would had to remove the hdd bay, wich i dont want to atm.


Thats a shame.

What if you used a 90 degree fitting, would that allow you to have fans mounted inside and have use of both HDD bays?

Do you have a picture of the back?


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> What do you guys think, 3 120s at the front or keep the 140s?, and how much difference do you think it would make. Do you guys think push pull on top rad would be good just for the extra air flow down onto gpu and over the mobo is worth it?.


Pretty much everyone here will recommend 3 x 120mm fans in the front of this case. It's slightly more noise than 2 x 140mm fans, but it's vastly superior air flow. Just make certain you get fans that have a high static pressure rating. The dust filter in the front of the case restricts airflow a lot, so you should use fans with a good static pressure.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> What do you guys think, 3 120s at the front or keep the 140s?, and how much difference do you think it would make. Do you guys think push pull on top rad would be good just for the extra air flow down onto gpu and over the mobo is worth it?.


I upgraded to 3 SP120 PE/PWM and the airflow is great. Noise isn't too bad either. I run 800rpm when I'm not gaming and I can barely hear them. Performance mode in Corsair Link when gaming (roughly 1500-1600rpm) and it's still bearable but I like a little background noise (I can't stand dead silence). The airflow is awesome and my case stays around 26.3C which I think is pretty good given that I don't have A/C in my house here in Hawaii.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiminyBillyBob*
> 
> How would you guys rate the stock dust filtering of this case? If I get one, it would be under a staircase, looots of dog hair, dust and such.


only running front intakes through the stock front filter and still accumulate a decent amount of dust over the week, I have 3 dogs. I plan on ordering the Demciflex full filter kit when FCPU restocks.


----------



## bartledoo

Is there anything that went wrong with it after you plasti dipped it? I seriously considering this but isn't there a hole in the casing for air pressure or something?


----------



## raes

what do you think about use fans with white leds?


----------



## TheSimon

I plan on putting the front fans on the outside to make room for a thicker rad on the inside, ive heard this requires removing the dust filter, if i put these dust filters in its place will it all fit/work? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999249


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raes*
> 
> what do you think about use fans with white leds?


White LEDs are nice. I say go for it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSimon*
> 
> I plan on putting the front fans on the outside to make room for a thicker rad on the inside, ive heard this requires removing the dust filter, if i put these dust filters in its place will it all fit/work? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999249


Yes they will probably fit. Keep in mind you do have to fasten them somehow. The magnets won't attach to the honeycomb mesh on that front panel, I just tested with my own 140mm filters of the same type I use on the top intakes. So you might as well get some regular filters that require screws to attach, I guess they are cheaper?


----------



## faiyez

My silver case should clear customs and arrive this coming week.

So HDDs can only be installed in the main chamber, right?


----------



## Ziglez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faiyez*
> 
> My silver case should clear customs and arrive this coming week.
> 
> So HDDs can only be installed in the main chamber, right?


Two, yes.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faiyez*
> 
> My silver case should clear customs and arrive this coming week.
> 
> So HDDs can only be installed in the main chamber, right?


You CAN mount 3.5" HDD's in the rear chamber, but you would need to do it creatively, as the case has no factory provisions for them in the back, but this is the OCN, we know how to make stuff fit!!!


----------



## iARDAs

Guys how can I remove my HDDs?

I can't remove them. WHat is the trick that I am missing on?


----------



## Ziglez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Guys how can I remove my HDDs?
> 
> I can't remove them. WHat is the trick that I am missing on?


The ones at the bottom of the case?, or the ssd drives on the power supply side?.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> The ones at the bottom of the case?, or the ssd drives on the power supply side?.


The ones on the bottom.

I can not take them out for some reason.


----------



## Ziglez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> The ones on the bottom.
> 
> I can not take them out for some reason.


Yeah, i noticed once they click into the hot swap, they're really hard to pull out, feels like you're gonna break them.
I just pulled really hard tbh, if it's an ssd, maybe try to push it down or something, then pull?.


----------



## ClaggyPants

Yep, really hard. I broke one of mine. The build quality of all of the corsair stuff i buy these days is shocking.
Hdd caddy for the 540, the grommets on an AF140 and an ssd all broken.


----------



## raes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClaggyPants*
> 
> Yep, really hard. I broke one of mine. The build quality of all of the corsair stuff i buy these days is shocking.
> Hdd caddy for the 540, the grommets on an AF140 and an ssd all broken.


So did I, I tried to take out my HDD and I broke one of them...

I'm going to buy these three, I hope them will give my case a good look.

http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Series-AF140-Edition-Airflow/dp/B00F6S0XK8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1391263933&sr=8-1&keywords=140mm+led+corsair


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raes*
> 
> So did I, I tried to take out my HDD and I broke one of them...
> 
> I'm going to buy these three, I hope them will give my case a good look.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Series-AF140-Edition-Airflow/dp/B00F6S0XK8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1391263933&sr=8-1&keywords=140mm+led+corsair


Why not get three 120mm for the front?

EDIT: Get one twin pack and one singe pack. Will save you some money as well









Will give you better airflow through the case. And then you can keep the stock fan as exhaust on the back, and maybe have one of the stock fans up top(towards the back of the case) as exhaust as well. Or the two stock fans from the front used as intakes on the top. The 120mm LEDs will look better on the front than 2 140mm imo, since it will cover the whole front instead of leaving "blank" spaces above and under the fans that aren't lit up.

I have this setup(3x120mm front intake, 2x 140mm top intake, 1 x 140mm rear exhaust) only with different fans in the front and the positive pressure in the case is very nice. I can feel the air coming out of the back and bottom of the case. This will also help with giving you less dust build up inside the case as the dust that gets in most likely will flow through and out the back, with the exception of some dust that will get inside and stay there no matter what we do.


----------



## Ziglez

How are you guys hooking up all your pwm fans, I have two of these. Also from what i've seen, i can't find any pwm fan controllers at all, Except for the corsair link, which is 100 dollars.
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_73&products_id=17923


----------



## raes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> Why not get three 120mm for the front?
> 
> EDIT: Get one twin pack and one singe pack. Will save you some money as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will give you better airflow through the case. And then you can keep the stock fan as exhaust on the back, and maybe have one of the stock fans up top(towards the back of the case) as exhaust as well. Or the two stock fans from the front used as intakes on the top. The 120mm LEDs will look better on the front than 2 140mm imo, since it will cover the whole front instead of leaving "blank" spaces above and under the fans that aren't lit up.
> 
> I have this setup(3x120mm front intake, 2x 140mm top intake, 1 x 140mm rear exhaust) only with different fans in the front and the positive pressure in the case is very nice. I can feel the air coming out of the back and bottom of the case. This will also help with giving you less dust build up inside the case as the dust that gets in most likely will flow through and out the back, with the exception of some dust that will get inside and stay there no matter what we do.


Well.. Your comment is quite interesting. In that case I'd need 3 120mm and 1 140mm wouldn't I? All of them with leds?
Another idea in order to modify it a llitle?


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raes*
> 
> Well.. Your comment is quite interesting. In that case I'd need 3 120mm and 1 140mm wouldn't I? All of them with leds?
> Another idea in order to modify it a llitle?


You would only need the 3 x 120mm with LEDs. Unless you want LEDs on the exhaust fan? I was thinking about the front of the case all the way for looks though. If you want to brighten up the inside you could always get some cold cathodes or LED strips.


----------



## goldswimmerb

I moved the Intake fans that came with the case to the top as outtake fans, however now they're rattling... Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldswimmerb*
> 
> I moved the Intake fans that came with the case to the top as outtake fans, however now they're rattling... Anybody have any ideas?


They are sub-par fans that need to be replace.


----------



## Sluggo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> How are you guys hooking up all your pwm fans, I have two of these. Also from what i've seen, i can't find any pwm fan controllers at all, Except for the corsair link, which is 100 dollars.
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_73&products_id=17923


Yes, i use splitters like that as well. I've got all my case fans, rad fans, led strips, connected to a Lamptron FC8 which I'm very happy with.


----------



## raes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> You would only need the 3 x 120mm with LEDs. Unless you want LEDs on the exhaust fan? I was thinking about the front of the case all the way for looks though. If you want to brighten up the inside you could always get some cold cathodes or LED strips.


Yes, I thought install all of them with leds, but is it not good? I mean, if my case will be bad-looking.

I don't know what is cold cathodes :S. And I don't know how to install a LED strip on my PC as well (I'm newbie in everything related to this).


----------



## Sluggo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raes*
> 
> Yes, I thought install all of them with leds, but is it not good? I mean, if my case will be bad-looking.


When it comes to something as simple as case fans, just go with what you think looks good. There is no right or wrong here. Some people base their decisions purely on performance specs while others focus on aesthetics and looks. Others like myself prefer both. Just go with what you like, do your research using google etc, and have fun with it while you learn.


----------



## dredeziel1

I will know in a few days...waiting on mine to come from Newegg..


----------



## raes

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811997078

What about this? I think that the fans of the case are a little noisy, because of you cannot change their RPM. (When I'm on the internet, or watching a film I don't require 1200 RPM on my fans).

Can I install it with ease?


----------



## smokerings

I was thinking about orienting the case like that and I actually happened to run into somebody that did so on the Corsair forums when I was looking into issues with the H110 backplate standoffs spinning in place while mounting the cooler.

Post here,
http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showpost.php?p=690277&postcount=3

Not much more info on it looking at his other posts
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I'd really like to grab this case and try it this way. I like my HAF XB but the Air 540 is definitely a more polished look.
> 
> Does anyone have any external pics of it set up like this? Also has Corsair announced any intentions to put out a revision with a finished base?
> 
> Given how many people have this case and the CM HAF XB it seems logical to provide a version that works like an actual cube.
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/corsairair540_zpsc0d81320.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/P1050577_zps75857ec1.jpg.html


----------



## faiyez

This is the fan controller I'm going to use. I decided on it because I don't think it'll look bad when placed vertically like other controllers would.

I still have questions while my case arrives as I'm going to have 3x 120mm intake on the front. The stock 2x 140 placed on top. I'll remove the stock fan on the back to place the fan for a liquid cooler. The thing is, I haven't been able to decide if the top fans should be intake our outtake. Also, is there anything I could do with the extra stock fan?


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faiyez*
> 
> This is the fan controller I'm going to use. I decided on it because I don't think it'll look bad when placed vertically like other controllers would.
> 
> I still have questions while my case arrives as I'm going to have 3x 120mm intake on the front. The stock 2x 140 placed on top. I'll remove the stock fan on the back to place the fan for a liquid cooler. The thing is, I haven't been able to decide if the top fans should be intake our outtake. Also, is there anything I could do with the extra stock fan?


Either have the AIO water cooler(I assume is CPU cooler) as intake and the two 140mm on the top as exhaust.

Or have the two 140mm on the top as intake and the CPU cooler as exhaust on the back.

That's the two options I would consider. If you choose to have the CPU cooler as intake make sure to get a dust filter for it.


----------



## 310239

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smokerings*
> 
> I was thinking about orienting the case like that and I actually happened to run into somebody that did so on the Corsair forums when I was looking into issues with the H110 backplate standoffs spinning in place while mounting the cooler.


Did you fins anything about that? Mine do it too..it still seems secure, though.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmolitor87*
> 
> Did you fins anything about that? Mine do it too..it still seems secure, though.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Mine did that, too. I just held it in place the best I could while I tightened it down. Shouldn't be an issue now. Email Corsair support and told them I lost one of those tiny nuts while moving and they sent me a whole new mounting set.


----------



## HAWXER




----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAWXER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Does your computer read the right amount of RAM? I thought most boards, in order to use two sticks, you need them in the 1 and 3 or 2 and 4 slots.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HAWXER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> Does your computer read the right amount of RAM? I thought most boards, in order to use two sticks, you need them in the 1 and 3 or 2 and 4 slots.
Click to expand...

it will read his RAM, but it will run single channel, not dual channel.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> it will read his RAM, but it will run single channel, not dual channel.


That's a great way to gimp your computer. Single channel is trash!!


----------



## HAWXER

It has been changed since the pictures were taken to dual channel in DIMM 2&4. Thanks for noticing though. I added pics to what it looks like now.


----------



## Ziglez

Idk if this has been answered yet but, is it better to have 3 fans at front intake, 2fans at top intake, back fan outtake. Or back fan intake and top 2 fans outtake?.

Normally id say back fan intake, top fans outtake, as hot air rises, but this case isn't as large as other cases.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> Idk if this has been answered yet but, is it better to have 3 fans at front intake, 2fans at top intake, back fan outtake. Or back fan intake and top 2 fans outtake?.


You need to test it with your hardware. Just because that is the best for someone doesn't mean it'll be the best for you.


----------



## theilya

can someone sugggest dust filters for the bottom of HDD bays?
something that I dont have to take my rig apart to install


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> Idk if this has been answered yet but, is it better to have 3 fans at front intake, 2fans at top intake, back fan outtake. Or back fan intake and top 2 fans outtake?.
> 
> Normally id say back fan intake, top fans outtake, as hot air rises, but this case isn't as large as other cases.


Hot air rises naturally yes. But if air is pushed, then air will go where you push it. You still need to test what works best for your system.

Still 3x120mm will be better than 2x140mm in the front. This depends on the fans however.


----------



## Ziglez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> can someone sugggest dust filters for the bottom of HDD bays?
> something that I dont have to take my rig apart to install


http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_26_576&products_id=25401
There is this pack, but if you want to find the sizes for the dust filters and buy the bottom, this should help atleast







.


----------



## Sluggo

What's up guys, I decided to start a build log that includes a 540 Silver Edition: http://www.overclock.net/t/1463970/build-log-sluggofied

Please feel free to follow. I'll probably need some feedback from some of you experienced 540 folks!


----------



## smokerings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmolitor87*
> 
> Did you fins anything about that? Mine do it too..it still seems secure, though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Mine did that, too. I just held it in place the best I could while I tightened it down. Shouldn't be an issue now. Email Corsair support and told them I lost one of those tiny nuts while moving and they sent me a whole new mounting set.


Yeah, I'm not too worried about it as they are still tight. I wouldn't mind a more robust H110 backplate though. If anything happens I'll try to contact corsair and I can always swap to the venomous X I picked up a couple weeks back.

And to bring this back on topic again with a side of off topic I should join in the fun with my new Air 540!








I just built a 4670k system over the winter after sticking it out with my Q6600 since November 2007 and reused a bunch of my parts like my HiS 5850 1gb, 80gb Intel X25M, 2tb hard drives, Antec 900, hx520, xonar essence STX, Pioneer 212d optical.

I had ordered the 4670k, Gigabyte z87x UD3H, 2x4gb of Patriot Viper 3 LP DDR3 1600 and a CM 212 Evo heatsink as it would have cost me around 30 to 35 dollars to get the bracket for adapting my Thermalright Ultra 120 to 1150.

When I was still waiting for my motherboard to ship as it was backordered I checked kijiji as I always do and saw a MSI reference GTX 670 2gb listed for *$100!*
I was on the phone and out the door in no time at all with a big grin on my face and a voice in the back of my head thinking that he might have hit a wrong number somewhere in his post.

So I tossed that in with my Q6600 while I waited another week for my motherboard to finally ship

I finally received it all and after it was built I was getting tired of my old Antec 900 and wanted to change it up.
I was keeping an eye out locally for used cases looking for something cheap and different and I missed out on a $100 800D and a $20 NXZT Switch 810 gunmetal.

I was browsing around some forums and sites and got looking at the Air 540 again and started thinking about outright buying one new for this build and spending $140-150ish after shipping and taxes.

One night I was browsing the local kijiji section and when I refreshed I noticed there was an Air 540 listed <5 minutes ago for $70!
So I quickly shot him a message asking to buy it, he then asked if I wanted a Corsair H110 for an extra $40 as it was still mounted in the case.

Of course I said yes.

So when he gets here the next morning and drops it off he points out that he left a Corsair CX750 and a LG DVDRW in the case... and says Merry Christmas.
When he follows up later that night about the missing hard drive tray I asked about the AMD and lga2011 mounting hardware and the remaining thumb and case screws and he says that he'll also bring a fan controller by when he drops the rest of the accessories off in the morning.

To my surprise it was a Bitfenix Recon and he also tossed in a pretty full 4g tube of AC MX-4 thermal compound!

I didn't think I'd find something as good as a $100 gtx670 or a $15 Thermalright Venomous X with Scythe 120mm SFF21G fans for half the price of what the bracket alone would have cost!
But there it was, $110 total for Air 540, H110, CX750, LG DVDRW, Recon fan controller and we can't forget the tube of MX-4!









I'm sorry for the wall of text but I'm sure a few of you will understand my excitement about lucking into such deals like the Case bundle and even the GTX 670.
I even sold my old 5850 to a cryptocurrency miner for $140... so now I'm looking around for another cheap 670 for some budget performance.

TLDR, Here's a couple pictures of my case before I got the 2nd drive tray.
I miss having to do stuff like mounting hard drives like that, I actually have a third 2tb drive to try and fit in somewhere.
I see a lot of room to fit more drives in the case and I'm sure after reading the thread more I'll find some.




I'll definitely fiddle around with stuff and post a few better images up in here over time.
I'm really excited to have a new system to play around with now.


----------



## billyspud

Hi Guys

new poster and new member as i have finally a post i can relate too i have a carbide air 540 and i have the spec i want the fan i want and the look i want but i really need some lights as the side pannel is wasted....

can anyone post a pic of bright blue lights where to buy them (uk) and a photo as if i filter past the last 400+ post i get all needy and want them all.









Cheers

Spuddy


----------



## theKab

WOW @smokerings!I read your wall of text and it is a great story! Fantastic deals, and the build looks smooth as well. But, maybe move that asus pci slot card further down if possible? It seems to blocking some air from the gpu.

Also, if you find anothef 670 and go SLI, I suggest you get stronger front intake fans.


----------



## smokerings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> WOW @smokerings!I read your wall of text and it is a great story! Fantastic deals, and the build looks smooth as well. But, maybe move that asus pci slot card further down if possible? It seems to blocking some air from the gpu.
> 
> Also, if you find anothef 670 and go SLI, I suggest you get stronger front intake fans.


Yeah if the sound card was not pci-e I'd have it down in the pci slot but I think for now that's the best place for it.
If I moved it to the pci-e 1x slot above the video card it would be sitting right over the entire topside of the card and cause a hot spot over the core, memory and power components.
The way it is now the card has air space between the pcbs from the gpu shroud and the fan is fully exposed to the case.

If I do go sli I might have to move it to the upper slot, and I was already thinking of swapping in three 120mm fans into the front and perhaps trying to use the front 140mm fans to rush push/pull on the 280mm radiator.

I'm not sure how well that would even work as I'm not sure on the static pressure specs for both the stock h110 fans and the stock air 540 case fans.

If I buy new fans I'll be concentrating the budget on my radiator, and I'm going to have to figure out how best to run this Bitfenix Recon fan controller but I don't want to shut my computer down!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smokerings*
> 
> Yeah if the sound card was not pci-e I'd have it down in the pci slot but I think for now that's the best place for it.
> If I moved it to the pci-e 1x slot above the video card it would be sitting right over the entire topside of the card and cause a hot spot over the core, memory and power components.
> The way it is now the card has air space between the pcbs from the gpu shroud and the fan is fully exposed to the case.
> 
> If I do go sli I might have to move it to the upper slot, and I was already thinking of swapping in three 120mm fans into the front and perhaps trying to use the front 140mm fans to rush push/pull on the 280mm radiator.
> 
> I'm not sure how well that would even work as I'm not sure on the static pressure specs for both the stock h110 fans and the stock air 540 case fans.
> 
> If I buy new fans I'll be concentrating the budget on my radiator, and I'm going to have to figure out how best to run this Bitfenix Recon fan controller but I don't want to shut my computer down!


You could just put the sound card in the bottom x16 slot. Get it further away from that GPU.


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> You could just put the sound card in the bottom x16 slot. Get it further away from that GPU.


That's what I was thinking too. I should have said expansion slot instead of pci. That bottom pci-e will also help it if you go SLI, as the top card will be hotter no matter what. And as long as you have powerful fans in the front to supply cool air I think it should be just fine.


----------



## smokerings

Yeah, some of the info I read about the third full length slot on the z87 boards said that it would drop pci-e link speeds on the top two,but after doing some actual reading I find out that's not the case with this board.

The bottom slot is pcie 2.0 from the pch and only x4 electrically and is tied in with the two x1 slots.

Thanks.


----------



## makeitawkward

I just installed the H100i yesterday (love it by the way) and I'm wondering if anyone has put any type of dust filter on the top. If so, where'd you get it from?


----------



## trama09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makeitawkward*
> 
> I just installed the H100i yesterday (love it by the way) and I'm wondering if anyone has put any type of dust filter on the top. If so, where'd you get it from?


This has been asked at least every three days. In fact, if you go back one page, you'll find the answer to your question.


----------



## raes

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811997078

Does it work well? Or something similar.


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raes*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811997078
> 
> Does it work well? Or something similar.


I think only you can figure out if it´s good for your usage or not. Or if there are other fan controllers that will work better for you. What I usually do when I want to figure out if something is good or not is check out some different reviews. Don´t take the word of just one reviewer however, check out several different ones. I usually read around 6-10 reviews of everything I am considering to buy.


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makeitawkward*
> 
> I just installed the H100i yesterday (love it by the way) and I'm wondering if anyone has put any type of dust filter on the top. If so, where'd you get it from?


Silverstone has some decent 120mm/140mm magnetic dust filters that work very well for this case. I think most retailers have them as well. You just need to check out some online stores and see what they have. Once you find something you think works you could check back and see if anyone has any pointers as to whether or not you should get them.


----------



## Sluggo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> I think only you can figure out if it´s good for your usage or not. Or if there are other fan controllers that will work better for you. What I usually do when I want to figure out if something is good or not is check out some different reviews. Don´t take the word of just one reviewer however, check out several different ones. I usually read around 6-10 reviews of everything I am considering to buy.


Agreed! I read as many reviews as possible (real reviews like hardocp, jonnyguru, kitguru, etc, and not just customer feedback from newegg) and focus heavily on specs and how they relate to my build.


----------



## raes

Yeah, you're right guys. I was viewing some of reviews related to this product. I think that is a good one, and I can buy it cheaper from my country. The point is if it will be worthy, I mean, if the difference between 1200RPM or 800RPM is measurable.


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raes*
> 
> Yeah, you're right guys. I was viewing some of reviews related to this product. I think that is a good one, and I can buy it cheaper from my country. The point is if it will be worthy, I mean, if the difference between 1200RPM or 800RPM is measurable.


I use fan controllers for both my builds and it is immensely valuable when I want the machine to be quiet when idling and just general browsing etc. Without the fan controller I would probably have to use headphones all the time for music and such because the fan noise would ruin the sound the music playing. This depends on fans of course.

I still use the still fans from the case and tbh I don´t hear much difference from high to low rpms on them, but my other fans are much louder so they definitely need a controller. Then there´s the difference in airflow between low and high rpms. I don´t need to turn my fans up to full tilt even when running cpu stress tests or gaming for hours straight. There is the one lowest front 120mm fan that I turn up slightly along with the exhaust fan on the back, but that is only for my GPU to stay a few degrees cooler while gaming.


----------



## smokerings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raes*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811997078
> 
> Does it work well? Or something similar.


As I mentioned a few posts up I happened into a deal where this Bitfenix Recon fan controller was included as a freebie.
I've been wanting to get it hooked up as the case makes quite a bit of noise just sitting idle with all the fans hooked up directly to the power supply.

I'll see if I can get it installed sometime over the next day and make a post in here about it.








Is there anything you would like to know before I get it installed?


----------



## HugoStiglitz

Bought one of these recently, plan is full custom loop







seen some lovely examples ! Might throw up a build log once I have everything.


----------



## raes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smokerings*
> 
> As I mentioned a few posts up I happened into a deal where this Bitfenix Recon fan controller was included as a freebie.
> I've been wanting to get it hooked up as the case makes quite a bit of noise just sitting idle with all the fans hooked up directly to the power supply.
> 
> I'll see if I can get it installed sometime over the next day and make a post in here about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything you would like to know before I get it installed?


Oh, It sounds really good. If you wanna, you may take photos of whole process. And how it looks.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makeitawkward*
> 
> I just installed the H100i yesterday (love it by the way) and I'm wondering if anyone has put any type of dust filter on the top. If so, where'd you get it from?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> Silverstone has some decent 120mm/140mm magnetic dust filters that work very well for this case. I think most retailers have them as well. You just need to check out some online stores and see what they have. Once you find something you think works you could check back and see if anyone has any pointers as to whether or not you should get them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makeitawkward*
> 
> I just installed the H100i yesterday (love it by the way) and I'm wondering if anyone has put any type of dust filter on the top. If so, where'd you get it from?


Demciflex also makes a full filter kit specifically for the Air 540 with each filter being able to be bought individually or the full kit for 70 USD before shipping. FCPU has the full kit but it was out of stock last I checked.


----------



## carbono

I love love love this case!! I've been researching a bunch since beginning of december 2013, decided on this case and the rest is history. I have only built one computer in the past and that was in 2008. So i saw it as a much needed upgrade. This thread helped guide me through every decision I made with this build so for that I thank all of you. I'll try to outline everything I did for those who might be in the position I was in a few months ago.







*Insides*
CPU: _Intel i5 4670k (OC'ed to 4.2 GHz)_
RAM: _2x8gb Kingston Hyper X Black 1600 MHz_
MOBO: _ASUS z87 Sabertooth_
PSU: _Corsair HX850_
GPU: _EVGA GeForce GTX 770 2gb_ [NOT GTX 760 AS PHOTOGRAPHED]

*Accessories*
3x AF120 Fans (front intake)
2x SP120 Fans (top intake)
1x AF140L Fan (rear exhaust stock)
NZXT Hue
Zalman ZM-MFC1 Plus Fan Controller (6 Channel)

*Watercooling goodies*
GPU: _EK GTX 770 [Acetal+Nickel] Waterblock + Backplate_
CPU: _EK Supremacy [Acetal+Nickel] Waterblock_
Rads: _XT45 Alphacool 240mm (up top)_ and _ST30 Alphacool 360mm (front)_
Res: _EK Res X3 150_
Pump: _EK D5 Pump Top w/ D5 Vario Pump [Black Acetal]_
_Primochill Rigid Tubing [3/8" ID / 1/2" OD]
Primochill Rigid Revolver Compression Diamond Knurled Fittings [x12]
Monsoon 90 degree Rotary Adapters [x3]_

Also bought some QD3 Koolance Quick Disconnects, but currently don't have a dremel to mod my case in order to slap it in for easy drain valve. Thats next!!! This was my first attempt at watercooling. and I really wanted to do a build log after reading so many on this thread and site. I was inspired, alas I was far too anxious to get to building and really wanted to play my games toI really wanted to do a build log but i was far too excited and anxious to do so.

open to critiques! I found the acrylic really hard to work with, mainly because i didn't have a heatgun and i had to use a propane torch instead haha.


----------



## goldswimmerb

My temporary fix for my fans as if i take the tape off they rattle...


----------



## Spelio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carbono*
> 
> I love love love this case!! I've been researching a bunch since beginning of december 2013, decided on this case and the rest is history. I have only built one computer in the past and that was in 2008. So i saw it as a much needed upgrade. This thread helped guide me through every decision I made with this build so for that I thank all of you. I'll try to outline everything I did for those who might be in the position I was in a few months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Insides*
> CPU: _Intel i5 4670k (OC'ed to 4.2 GHz)_
> RAM: _2x8gb Kingston Hyper X Black 1600 MHz_
> MOBO: _ASUS z87 Sabertooth_
> PSU: _Corsair HX850_
> GPU: _EVGA GeForce GTX 770 2gb_ [NOT GTX 760 AS PHOTOGRAPHED]
> 
> *Accessories*
> 3x AF120 Fans (front intake)
> 2x SP120 Fans (top intake)
> 1x AF140L Fan (rear exhaust stock)
> NZXT Hue
> Zalman ZM-MFC1 Plus Fan Controller (6 Channel)
> 
> *Watercooling goodies*
> GPU: _EK GTX 770 [Acetal+Nickel] Waterblock + Backplate_
> CPU: _EK Supremacy [Acetal+Nickel] Waterblock_
> Rads: _XT45 Alphacool 240mm (up top)_ and _ST30 Alphacool 360mm (front)_
> Res: _EK Res X3 150_
> Pump: _EK D5 Pump Top w/ D5 Vario Pump [Black Acetal]_
> _Primochill Rigid Tubing [3/8" ID / 1/2" OD]
> Primochill Rigid Revolver Compression Diamond Knurled Fittings [x12]
> Monsoon 90 degree Rotary Adapters [x3]_
> 
> Also bought some QD3 Koolance Quick Disconnects, but currently don't have a dremel to mod my case in order to slap it in for easy drain valve. Thats next!!! This was my first attempt at watercooling. and I really wanted to do a build log after reading so many on this thread and site. I was inspired, alas I was far too anxious to get to building and really wanted to play my games toI really wanted to do a build log but i was far too excited and anxious to do so.
> 
> open to critiques! I found the acrylic really hard to work with, mainly because i didn't have a heatgun and i had to use a propane torch instead haha.


Wow! Looking awesome!

Finally made room for my case today. Hoping to be ordering it up here within the week











It will be going where the single PC is at. That's currently my sons, and mine is on the shelf above it to the left.


----------



## masscrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carbono*
> 
> I love love love this case!! I've been researching a bunch since beginning of december 2013, decided on this case and the rest is history. I have only built one computer in the past and that was in 2008. So i saw it as a much needed upgrade. This thread helped guide me through every decision I made with this build so for that I thank all of you. I'll try to outline everything I did for those who might be in the position I was in a few months ago.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Insides*
> CPU: _Intel i5 4670k (OC'ed to 4.2 GHz)_
> RAM: _2x8gb Kingston Hyper X Black 1600 MHz_
> MOBO: _ASUS z87 Sabertooth_
> PSU: _Corsair HX850_
> GPU: _EVGA GeForce GTX 770 2gb_ [NOT GTX 760 AS PHOTOGRAPHED]
> 
> *Accessories*
> 3x AF120 Fans (front intake)
> 2x SP120 Fans (top intake)
> 1x AF140L Fan (rear exhaust stock)
> NZXT Hue
> Zalman ZM-MFC1 Plus Fan Controller (6 Channel)
> 
> 
> *Watercooling goodies*
> GPU: _EK GTX 770 [Acetal+Nickel] Waterblock + Backplate_
> CPU: _EK Supremacy [Acetal+Nickel] Waterblock_
> Rads: _XT45 Alphacool 240mm (up top)_ and _*ST30 Alphacool 360mm (front)*_
> Res: _EK Res X3 150_
> Pump: _EK D5 Pump Top w/ D5 Vario Pump [Black Acetal]_
> _Primochill Rigid Tubing [3/8" ID / 1/2" OD]
> Primochill Rigid Revolver Compression Diamond Knurled Fittings [x12]
> Monsoon 90 degree Rotary Adapters [x3]_
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Also bought some QD3 Koolance Quick Disconnects, but currently don't have a dremel to mod my case in order to slap it in for easy drain valve. Thats next!!! This was my first attempt at watercooling. and I really wanted to do a build log after reading so many on this thread and site. I was inspired, alas I was far too anxious to get to building and really wanted to play my games toI really wanted to do a build log but i was far too excited and anxious to do so.
> 
> open to critiques! I found the acrylic really hard to work with, mainly because i didn't have a heatgun and i had to use a propane torch instead haha
> 
> 
> .


Very nice build!

With the ST30 in front and the 90 degree fitting are you able to use the second HDD bay?


----------



## carbono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masscrazy*
> 
> Very nice build!
> 
> With the ST30 in front and the 90 degree fitting are you able to use the second HDD bay?


Thanks!! I thought that it would but at least for my fittings, the monsoon 90 degrees, the right hotswap bay is not accessible. Because of my lack of tools I took some needlenose pliers to the right rail for the hotswap and bent it down flush into the case. I am not at home right now but as soon as I get back I can take some pictures of the clearence. As for mounting the radiators i kind of had to rig it up as I wanted intakes on the rads. I used the given bolts for each rad and put a washer underneath them in order to widen the base of the bolt. This is not ideal but so far its working. Hope it doesn't fall apart haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spelio*
> 
> Wow! Looking awesome!
> 
> Finally made room for my case today. Hoping to be ordering it up here within the week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be going where the single PC is at. That's currently my sons, and mine is on the shelf above it to the left.


Thanks! I love that stack, can't wait to see how the 540 turns out for ya. Got any questions just lemme know.


----------



## theilya

will tri sli on air fit into this case?

i want to add another 780


----------



## Spelio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> will tri sli on air fit into this case?
> 
> i want to add another 780


Taken directly from Newegg's spec sheet:

"Eight expansion slots for quad GPU installations"


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> will tri sli on air fit into this case?
> 
> i want to add another 780


I plan on going tri, too. On water though. Gotta find more room for rads first though!

I'm debating whether or not to make a custom top to support dual 360s and have a 240 in front and bottom or trying my hand at a custom pedestal with a 1080. Ideas guys?


----------



## Ziglez

Anyone else having troubles with their hot swaps, one of my drives keeps un-detecting.


----------



## carbono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> Anyone else having troubles with their hot swaps, one of my drives keeps un-detecting.


I was having this problem, but i just figured it was because of my 7 year old drive which finally failed on me yesterday. I researched a bit and most likely you have your bios set to recognize and use IDE protocol rather than AHCI. Try switching your SATA drive to AHCI and see how the hotswap works.

IDE protocol does not support hotswap while AHCI does.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I plan on going tri, too. On water though. Gotta find more room for rads first though!
> 
> I'm debating whether or not to make a custom top to support dual 360s and have a 240 in front and bottom or trying my hand at a custom pedestal with a 1080. Ideas guys?


yeah if youre going tri-sli what about a separate radiator box? i mean i know its a stretch just because its a separate enclosure however it would provide better temps. Plus you'd only have to modify entry and exit points for the tubing. having a separate enclosure for the rads would also free up some space within the case to allow to work freely inside.

Just my thoughts. If youre gonna do tri-sli doing a separate enclosure is well worth it. keep them babys COOL:thumb:


----------



## carbono

sorry double post **delete**


----------



## jameyscott

A separate enclosure would work well, but I'm trying to avoid it like the plague. I'd rather make a pedestal and close it of from the rest of the case. I guess that's basically the same thing, but I'd rather have it all connected.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> A separate enclosure would work well, but I'm trying to avoid it like the plague. I'd rather make a pedestal and close it of from the rest of the case. I guess that's basically the same thing, but I'd rather have it all connected.


A pedestal would give the case a nice edge. Especially if you could continue the front design all the way down with a spare front grill cut to size to make it look more natural overall.


----------



## masscrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carbono*
> 
> Thanks!! I thought that it would but at least for my fittings, the monsoon 90 degrees, the right hotswap bay is not accessible. Because of my lack of tools I took some needlenose pliers to the right rail for the hotswap and bent it down flush into the case. I am not at home right now but as soon as I get back I can take some pictures of the clearence. As for mounting the radiators i kind of had to rig it up as I wanted intakes on the rads. I used the given bolts for each rad and put a washer underneath them in order to widen the base of the bolt. This is not ideal but so far its working. Hope it doesn't fall apart haha


Awesome, thank you, some clearance pics would certainly help. Also those fittings do look quite big (?) so maybe smaller 90 degree fittings may just allow for use of the second hdd bay.

Also regarding the ST30, you had to mod the case to get it fitted? I dont really want to be drilling etc to get that installed.


----------



## leoxtxt

Whats wrong with this motherboard standoff, i can't put a screw in there, am i supposed to remove it and use the spare one i got in the plastic bag ?, i'm going to install an ATX motherboard: ASUS X79-Deluxe.


----------



## Ziglez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leoxtxt*
> 
> Whats wrong with this motherboard standoff, i can't put a screw in there, am i supposed to remove it and use the spare one i got in the plastic bag ?, i'm going to install an ATX motherboard: ASUS X79-Deluxe.


Well, for my board it just sits in there and holds the board really.


----------



## leoxtxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> Well, for my board it just sits in there and holds the board really.


I thought it's manufacturing error but if it doesn't make a difference i will probably leave it there, i was afraid it might short the motherboard.


----------



## Ziglez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leoxtxt*
> 
> I thought it's manufacturing error but if it doesn't make a difference i will probably leave it there, i was afraid it might short the motherboard.


I'm pretty sure it's ment to hold you board in place, it think..... or i used it for the wrong reasons haha.


----------



## ssgtnubb

All Corsair case's are designed with that middle peg like that to properly align the rest of the motherboard hole's. It's made of hard plastic so no short's will happen.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leoxtxt*
> 
> Whats wrong with this motherboard standoff, i can't put a screw in there, am i supposed to remove it and use the spare one i got in the plastic bag ?, i'm going to install an ATX motherboard: ASUS X79-Deluxe.


The center standoff really isn't critical to holding the motherboard in place. It's really just meant to prevent the mobo from bowing and making contact with the mobo tray beneath when you are pushing against the mobo to install PCI cards and other hardware devices. You can swap it out for a threaded offset and use a screw if you want, or just allow the pin on the offset to rest in the screw hole on the mobo.

The only time I would ever say a screw is necessary for the center offset is if you are having vibrations or rattling noises that can't be easily explained. You shouldn't ever have enough vibration for this to cause any audible rattles, but if you have a troublesome rattle you can't figure out it's good to put a screw in the offset just to eliminate it as a potential source.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leoxtxt*
> 
> I thought it's manufacturing error but if it doesn't make a difference i will probably leave it there, i was afraid it might short the motherboard.


Just leave it there. It's simply to hold the mobo while you are securing it to the tray.


----------



## raes

My new h100i just arrived. The thing is.. I'm "playing" with it, I'm trying to set up it for when I'm playing the led changes of colour, but I cannot do it. I can select the colour of the led depending on "avg temp. of the cpu"," the core of the gpu", and there are some numbers, and with these numbers the led changes.
But I can't use it depending on the current cpu temp can't I?


----------



## TwiggLe

Just placed an order for my Air 540, and also got some new tubing so i could run lines for my water cooling again.

Only bad thing about switching to a new case with water cooling.

Case should be here Wednesday and hopefully i can work on it most of the day to get everything setup again.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raes*
> 
> My new h100i just arrived. The thing is.. I'm "playing" with it, I'm trying to set up it for when I'm playing the led changes of colour, but I cannot do it. I can select the colour of the led depending on "avg temp. of the cpu"," the core of the gpu", and there are some numbers, and with these numbers the led changes.
> But I can't use it depending on the current cpu temp can't I?


The trick to making this work is in how you assign the colors to it. It should give you the option to select 3 colors, one for Cool, Warm, and Hot. I don't think it uses those description exactly though.

But if you set to to Red when it's most hot, and Blue when its most cool with Yellow for the middle, warm, setting, then you should see the color of the led represents the current temp of the cpu.

If you're still confused I can take another look at it later and try to give better detailed instructions. I prefer to just use another utility to monitor cpu temps in my system tray in windows myself and just set the led on the h100i to match my color scheme instead.


----------



## raes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> The trick to making this work is in how you assign the colors to it. It should give you the option to select 3 colors, one for Cool, Warm, and Hot. I don't think it uses those description exactly though.
> 
> But if you set to to Red when it's most hot, and Blue when its most cool with Yellow for the middle, warm, setting, then you should see the color of the led represents the current temp of the cpu.
> 
> If you're still confused I can take another look at it later and try to give better detailed instructions. I prefer to just use another utility to monitor cpu temps in my system tray in windows myself and just set the led on the h100i to match my color scheme instead.


The point is that in theory the software just gives you the choice of set them related to the average temp.

If you can show it me through a pic or whatever, it would be really nice!


----------



## toloveistorebel

Hey guys







I ordered an Air 540 over the weekend that should arrive on Wednesday! Been following the thread for a little while now. I was planning on getting a Define R4 but you guys all swayed me with your awesome builds. Plus you guys seem like a great active community. Looking forward to posting here more and sharing my build transplant into the new case.


----------



## TwiggLe

Has anyone mounted an XSPC RayStorm res/pump combo in the back of there's? I could mount it in the 5.25" bays but will it be ok on it's side like that?


----------



## Spelio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiggLe*
> 
> Has anyone mounted an XSPC RayStorm res/pump combo in the back of there's? I could mount it in the 5.25" bays but will it be ok on it's side like that?


I had thought of that a few pages back, not sure where, but it's buried somewhere. User Interstate had already done that, and he said that it worked just fine for him, as long as the pump was at the bottom, where it would stay submerged. If I can find his pics, I'll post them here.


----------



## TwiggLe

Thanks!


----------



## Spelio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Interstate*
> 
> Just finished painting the mesh and a few other things. I can't decide what lights, if any to use. Sorry for the poor quality photos but you'll get the point.
> 
> I've noticed a lot of people asking about filters for this case. The top magnetic filter from a Corsair Obsidian 550D fits the top of the 540 Air fairly well. You could also use the front filter from the 550D for the bottom, but its really unnecessary


Like that?


----------



## TwiggLe

Awesome thanks just wanted to make sure it was ok to do so. At some point I'll most likely replace the res/pump but for now that's what I'm using.


----------



## Caldeio

Have a NZKT Hue installed, and its doing great. Getting ready to order a new motherboard and a Corsair h110. Putting a spare Corsair SP120 on the rear for now, until the Corsair SP140's come out or i need it.

My rear exhaust is making noisy and one of my front fans broke a fin off. It still works and doesn't make noise but dang they are super cheap for real! I already made a RMA for the side panel scratches and the longer usb. Should I make one for the fans. This would be my second RMA ever..idk guys, I'd rather get new fans. Any good deals around?


----------



## christaras

Hello to all. New to this forum just finished my build hope you like it (previous case Cosmso s)


----------



## Spelio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christaras*
> 
> Hello to all. New to this forum just finished my build hope you like it (previous case Cosmso s)


Looking good!

Man I can't wait to add my build to this thread!


----------



## christaras

thanks, this case is really easy to work with


----------



## Omyn

Can I join?









I just built this over the weekend. One 240mm and one 360mm radiators. I'm waiting for my fans to come in the mail for them. I'm using some that I had laying around for now. Excellent overclocking temps! I also order custom power cable sleeving. Pretty excited to have it completely finished!

Awesome case. I love all the extra room for cable management..


----------



## theilya

anyone has tri sli on air?
how does it fit?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> anyone has tri sli on air?
> how does it fit?


Why would you want to run air cooled tri-sli in the first place? Are you living in a place that doesn't have a conventional home heater to stay warm with? Are your household temps hovering around 0c?

All joking aside, As to how does it fit? In theory, you can run 4-way sli or 4-way CFX in the case and it will work. But I feel that even two cards in sli/cfx air cooled isn't that great an idea either.


----------



## Sluggo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omyn*
> 
> Can I join?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just built this over the weekend. One 240mm and one 360mm radiators. I'm waiting for my fans to come in the mail for them. I'm using some that I had laying around for now. Excellent overclocking temps! I also order custom power cable sleeving. Pretty excited to have it completely finished!
> 
> Awesome case. I love all the extra room for cable management..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


[

Nice and clean, looks good! And that res is huge. What kind of fans do you have coming?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> anyone has tri sli on air?
> how does it fit?


Tri is really reserved for those on water. One, it honestly doesn't help that much to warrant the extra cost. Two, your motherboard doesn't even suppor tri-sli, so even if you did get a third card, you'd have to get another board, too. Three, a 4770k probably can't keep up with three cards anyway. At least in CPU intensive games like BF4. Tri is really meant for those using stupid high resolutions like surround and 4k users. It doesn't benefit even 1440P users all that much except in selective games with very, very good sli profiles.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Tri is really reserved for those on water. One, it honestly doesn't help that much to warrant the extra cost. Two, your motherboard doesn't even suppor tri-sli, so even if you did get a third card, you'd have to get another board, too. Three, a 4770k probably can't keep up with three cards anyway. At least in CPU intensive games like BF4. Tri is really meant for those using stupid high resolutions like surround and 4k users. It doesn't benefit even 1440P users all that much except in selective games with very, very good sli profiles.


I currently mine with my rig and play bf4 here and there, I can potentially plug it into the non 16x slot and mine but I would rather get some benefit out of the 3rd card. I can still return my current mobo and buy another one that supports 3 way


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> I currently mine with my rig and play bf4 here and there, I can potentially plug it into the non 16x slot and mine but I would rather get some benefit out of the 3rd card. I can still return my current mobo and buy another one that supports 3 way


Mining on Nvidia cards?









There are few z87 boards that support triple sli. ASUS Maximus VI Extreme, MSI X-power, Gigabyte UD-7, AS-Rock Extreme9. Again, though. You aren't going to get much benefit because your CPU will be bottlenecking the third card unless your OC is crazy high.


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Mining on Nvidia cards?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are few z87 boards that support triple sli. ASUS Maximus VI Extreme, MSI X-power, Gigabyte UD-7, AS-Rock Extreme9. Again, though. You aren't going to get much benefit because your CPU will be bottlenecking the third card unless your OC is crazy high.


My CPU is at 4.7ghz stable
I currently get 100fps on ultra @1440 in bf4 with shadowplay on, I would like to get 120.

those motherboards are hella expensive...damn


----------



## jameyscott

4.7 is far from the crazy oc I meant. Above 5.0 is what I meant, lol. Even then I don't know if it could keep up. There has been so little testing for these kinds of things it is hard to be for certain. If anyone wants to loan me a 780 classy I'd be happy to test and see if there is a bottleneck witb a third card on my 4770k @ 4.7 vs my 3930k @ 4.9.


----------



## theilya

jamey, what would happen if I plug third 780 into pcie 2.0 x4 slot?

I know the card will/should work for mining, but will it give any performance boost at all?


----------



## jameyscott

No. Sli doesn't support cards in x4 mode. Only crossfire does.


----------



## theilya

gotcha thanks


----------



## Eximo

Another newbie wanting to join the club - been a lurker for a while but decided to join up as this thread convinced me to get this case. Previous to this i had a Fractal Define R3 which was good but wasn't very expandable and i want to move over to water cooling later this year.

Some pictures of my build.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raes*
> 
> The point is that in theory the software just gives you the choice of set them related to the average temp.
> 
> If you can show it me through a pic or whatever, it would be really nice!


Average cpu temps are fine for how it works though. I will get a screenshot of mine as soon as I can for you. My home internet is out for a day or two right now though thanks to some fool who thought he could take on a utility pole with a Mazda Miata right in front of my apartment building.


----------



## masscrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omyn*
> 
> Can I join?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just built this over the weekend. One 240mm and one 360mm radiators. I'm waiting for my fans to come in the mail for them. I'm using some that I had laying around for now. Excellent overclocking temps! I also order custom power cable sleeving. Pretty excited to have it completely finished!
> 
> Awesome case. I love all the extra room for cable management..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good!

Are you able to use both HDD bays? What brand radiators are those and how thick are they?


----------



## maynard14




----------



## Sluggo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice! Do those fans on top of your rad spin at the same rpm as your Corsair fans?


----------



## Certifiedhalo

It's been a long wait but she's finally here. Comparison to my 600t for an idea of size. I know that a lot of people find it difficult to judge the size of the case before seeing it (I know I did). I initially thought it was bigger than I had imagined, until I put it next to the old rig.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Nice; I've got a white 600t myself and went with a silver 540, the 540 does look super nice in white though; I know you can buy the panels from Corsair in white so I might just buy them and change colors


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sluggo*
> 
> Very nice! Do those fans on top of your rad spin at the same rpm as your Corsair fans?


i dont know sir,.. hehe , how can i know if they are at the same speed?


----------



## Certifiedhalo

I was very tempted to get the silver one myself but I just have a thing for white cases.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> i dont know sir,.. hehe , how can i know if they are at the same speed?


Where do you have those top fans connected? If they are plugged in to the H100i pump, then you should be able to monitor the rpm via Corsair Link.

btw, very clean build


----------



## maynard14

i see sir, thank you for your tips, the 2 sp fans at the buttom of the radiator is connected to the h100i pump, where as the 2 deepcool 120 fans are connected to the MOLEX connector of my corsair 750m psu,.

ahmm is it bad sir if i didnt use another pair of sp fans?


----------



## Sluggo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Where do you have those top fans connected? If they are plugged in to the H100i pump, then you should be able to monitor the rpm via Corsair Link.
> 
> btw, very clean build


Good call, Joseph. I'm interested to know the speeds of those top fans and what kind of temp improvement he gets if he can get them to the same speed. What fan speeds are optimal for that rad?


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> i see sir, thank you for your tips, the 2 sp fans at the buttom of the radiator is connected to the h100i pump, where as the 2 deepcool 120 fans are connected to the MOLEX connector of my corsair 750m psu,.
> 
> ahmm is it bad sir if i didnt use another pair of sp fans?


Ideally, you would want to have all 4 fans to have identical static pressure. Different SP value between the push fans and the pull fans would typically cause air turbulence or some sort of vacuum within the radiator, thus making the cooling less optimal.

If you have two sets of fans, I'd recommend that you put the fans that have a lower SP in pull and the fans that have higher SP on push.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Ideally, you would want to have all 4 fans to have identical static pressure. Different SP value between the push fans and the pull fans would typically cause air turbulence or some sort of vacuum within the radiator, thus making the cooling less optimal.
> 
> If you have two sets of fans, I'd recommend that you put the fans that have a lower SP in pull and the fans that have higher SP on push.


Isn't the best setup to have each fans in push and pull? Basically, the SP120s on top and bottom of one side of the h100 and the deepcool on the other side? To the OP of the question, it'd probably be best to just stick with the SP120s and not do P/P set up. Or, to go ahead and buy another set of SP120s.


----------



## maynard14

thank you so much sir jospeh and jamey,.

ok well im just gonna remove the 2 deepcool fans for now, and stick with just two sp fans at the button of the h100i..

and when i have the money i will be buying one 140 af fan and 2 sp fans for the h100i

thanks for the tips again,, btw i just installed corsair link and it seems it doesnt work properly with windows 8.1 because when i tried to open the corsair link it doesnt show me my h100i led and fans,, aha its weird but i tried google it and i found the solution for the issue, using regedit. thanks again


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Isn't the best setup to have each fans in push and pull? Basically, the SP120s on top and bottom of one side of the h100 and the deepcool on the other side?


I've never thought of this set up and I don't know if anyone here in the lab has tried it. Very interesting though, I'd like to try them out if time permits, and see if the results are better vs the one I suggested earlier.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> thank you so much sir jospeh and jamey,.


No problem at all man







If you need any assistance regarding Corsair Link, feel free to contact me directly.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> I've never thought of this set up and I don't know if anyone here in the lab has tried it. Very interesting though, I'd like to try them out if time permits, and see if the results are better vs the one I suggested earlier.
> No problem at all man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you need any assistance regarding Corsair Link, feel free to contact me directly.


I only suggested that because that would eliminate the turbulence and the vacuum effect that you previously described. It's always best to go with same fans. I'm interested in knowing if it would be better than just push or pull with one set of fans, though. I guess it really depends on the second set of fans you use.


----------



## Trypsky

would love to join the club! Built a rig with this case a few months back now and finally got around to taking some pictures.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trypsky*
> 
> would love to join the club! Built a rig with this case a few months back now and finally got around to taking some pictures.


whats the little *********** block for?


----------



## Trypsky

its a part of the LED strips I have in it. http://www.amazon.com/Sylvania-72344-Mosaic-Flexible-Light/dp/B008COVFUA

had it lying around and decided to put it to use. Can change/cycle colors and brightness, and itsremote control. I eventually want to put a corsair link in it to control the lighting, but for now it works pretty well


----------



## maynard14

it works , 3 120 fans at the front is so much better than 2 140 fans,

thanks again guys

heres my current temp, im at 1.4 volts on my 3570k but my temp is very good :



and here is set up now


----------



## Omyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masscrazy*
> 
> Looking good!
> 
> Are you able to use both HDD bays? What brand radiators are those and how thick are they?


I'm just using the one hot swappable drive bay at the bottom left of my case. I have a 500GB samsung ssd in it right now. I need to figure out where I'm going to mount my other hard drive. I need to think that through next...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sluggo*
> 
> Nice and clean, looks good! And that res is huge. What kind of fans do you have coming?


Just got my 4x AF120 for the radiators and 1x AF140 for the rear exhaust in the mail today. I'm waiting for my Scythe low profile fan still.

I'm going to try out the low profile one in the top spot of the triple rad. There is little clearance so we will see how that works out. I didn't want to mount fans on the front of the case like some people do. I like the dust shield and the clean cosmetics from the front.

Here's some of the parts for the install. Radiators are 45mm thick and the res holds 150ml and is 172mm tall.


----------



## Ziglez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Where do you have those top fans connected? If they are plugged in to the H100i pump, then you should be able to monitor the rpm via Corsair Link.
> 
> btw, very clean build


While on the subject of hooking up fans to the h100i, How many fans could you hook up to the h100i with splitters? or is this not recommended.


----------



## Spelio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> While on the subject of hooking up fans to the h100i, How many fans could you hook up to the h100i with splitters? or is this not recommended.


From the looks of things, it comes with some splitters, giving you up to 4 fans out of the box. There are two connectors on the water block that have a split coming out for 2 fans each. But take it with a grain of salt, I don't own one yet, that's just from what I've seen in vids and docs online.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Where do you have those top fans connected? If they are plugged in to the H100i pump, then you should be able to monitor the rpm via Corsair Link.
> 
> btw, very clean build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While on the subject of hooking up fans to the h100i, How many fans could you hook up to the h100i with splitters? or is this not recommended.
Click to expand...

I've got a 3 way splitter hooked up to my h100i and have 3 performance sp 120s attached to it. Along with my af 140 in back, and my 2 performance sp 120s on the h100i rad. So apparently it can handle quite a bit. I can control all fans in the corsair program, although the 5 120s can't be controlled separate.

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## toloveistorebel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trypsky*
> 
> would love to join the club! Built a rig with this case a few months back now and finally got around to taking some pictures.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Clipped...


Looks good







I've been running a stock cooler on my 3770K for a while now. Not overclocking or anything till I get something better. It looks like your RAM is set in single channel mode though... You should set them in both black slots or both red slots to have them in proper dual channel.


----------



## Assassin1509

This is my gaming rig^^

Intel Core i7 3770k @ 4,9Ghz/1,356v
16gb Corsair Vengeance @1866Mhz 2xRed 2x Black
Gigabyte Z68XP-UD4
Corsair H110
XFX Radeon HD 7970 @ 1100Mhz
2Tb WD RED, 1x 2Tb WD Black, 2x Samsung Evo 500Gb Raid 0
Corsair CS750M
Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit
4x BeQuiet Fans 2x Corsair






[/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## TwiggLe

Fed-Ex dropped my case off a few hours ago. why does it always seem when I get a new case the window has a smug/mark in it? For the most part you can't really see it but I know it's there...

Will start to disassemble and put it together again once UPS shows up with my new hose..


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> While on the subject of hooking up fans to the h100i, How many fans could you hook up to the h100i with splitters? or is this not recommended.


By default, it will run 4 fans no problem. But between those two fan ports where it spits into two connector, each port on the pump will handle up to 2amps, so as long that you do not pull more than 2amps on each port, then you are ok to run more than 2 fan each port, just be sure that you are within that spec.


----------



## toloveistorebel

Hey guys I'm having a weird problem that I've not had on a case before. I installed the motherboard and then was going to install my GPU. But it seems like my mobo is sitting too low or something. With my GPU mounting bracket flush with the expansion slot mount, the GPU won't sit all the way into the PCI-E slot on my mobo. Has anyone else had this issue? I've tried searching but couldn't find anything.


----------



## Lonestar166

Silly question. Did you screw in the standoffs first before you screwed the motherboard to the case?


----------



## toloveistorebel

They were already in and nice and tight. Here's a couple pictures of what I'm talking about. I'm gonna remove the motherboard and try again but its definitely in there right and flush with everything. The I/O plate looks good and everything lines up there.


Spoiler: Pictures







Edit: accidentally uploaded first photo twice. FIxed.
EDIT 2: I think I've fixed it now. The extra standoff in the case accessories is apparently not as tall as the others. I took that extra one I used out and used one the the extras already in the mobo tray. That helped slightly but not enough. I went ahead and did some slight bending on the bracket on my GPU. It had some little tab things that stuck down about 1mm. Once I bent it some its seems to be alright. Still a tight fit but maybe that's the way its supposed to be? The PCI-E sliding clip seems to be actually hold the card in. All the other builds I've done its just sorta slid over the top of the GPU PCI-E connector and not really touched anything. I'll report back if it doesn't power on or something. We'll see...


----------



## Jawswing

Kind of stuck in limbo with what to do with the bottom HDD mounts. I'm trying to get something that'll cover the gaps at the bottom, but I have no interest in using a mechanical drive.
I'm useless at any DIY, so I don't have many options.
Been looking at two of these:



But then I read this in one of the reviews:

Note: This converter uses 'M3' threaded screws throughout: both internally (to mount the hard drive inside the converter) and externally (to mount the converter in the PC case). 3.5" drives *do not* use M3 screws - they use '6-32' threaded screws for mounting in a PC case. This mismatch means the converter is not a perfect.

Which I assume means it wouldn't just slot in to the HDD bays?

Anyone got any more ideas? Been trying to look through the pictures on this thread, to see if anyone else came up with any ideas, but there are so many now!


----------



## Trypsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toloveistorebel*
> 
> Looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been running a stock cooler on my 3770K for a while now. Not overclocking or anything till I get something better. It looks like your RAM is set in single channel mode though... You should set them in both black slots or both red slots to have them in proper dual channel.


thanks for the tip I don't know how I overlooked something like that +rep


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawswing*
> 
> Kind of stuck in limbo with what to do with the bottom HDD mounts. I'm trying to get something that'll cover the gaps at the bottom, but I have no interest in using a mechanical drive.
> I'm useless at any DIY, so I don't have many options.
> Been looking at two of these:
> 
> 
> 
> But then I read this in one of the reviews:
> 
> Note: This converter uses 'M3' threaded screws throughout: both internally (to mount the hard drive inside the converter) and externally (to mount the converter in the PC case). 3.5" drives *do not* use M3 screws - they use '6-32' threaded screws for mounting in a PC case. This mismatch means the converter is not a perfect.
> 
> Which I assume means it wouldn't just slot in to the HDD bays?
> 
> Anyone got any more ideas? Been trying to look through the pictures on this thread, to see if anyone else came up with any ideas, but there are so many now!


I just ordered all my stuff for my loop and I've been thinking the same thing. I'm going to pick up a sheet of acrylic, cutting tool, and torch from home depot and make a floor. Possibly paint it, cover it with something. Really the only way to make it look nice is create a floor.

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## jameyscott

I'm seriously considering getting the Phanteks Enthoo Primo. =/ It's so purty... I'll still find a use for this case, though. Probably make it into a server because the airflow is freaking awesome!


----------



## WrexYou

Quick updated pic of my current setup.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WrexYou*
> 
> Quick updated pic of my current setup.


Looking good! Just got my second build together and got a new to me desk.


----------



## MOSER91

I have that c70 in military green also....I love both of these cases


----------



## Sluggo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Looking good! Just got my second build together and got a new to me desk.


Best part of your setup: coffee maker right next to the desk!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sluggo*
> 
> Best part of your setup: coffee maker right next to the desk!


You did see it's on a mini fridge, right?


----------



## Sluggo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You did see it's on a mini fridge, right?


No, I didn't. Even better!


----------



## Blufkip

Hello all,
I'm new to this forum and soon i'm going to buy this awesome case.
Still I got a small question about the fans i'm going to use on the corsair H105 cooler. I really like to have a quiet system, so i'm buying 3 corsair AF120 Quiet for the front intake, 1 AF140 in the back and 2 SP120 on the H105. But&#8230;
1. Is the corsair SP120 quiet enough to cool the cpu?(I5-4670K) or do i have to buy the louder SP120 performance edition?
2. If I decide to take the Performance fans and i find them to loud, am I still be able to under volt them (using pwm?) and be as quiet as the Quiet editions?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blufkip*
> 
> Hello all,
> I'm new to this forum and soon i'm going to buy this awesome case.
> Still I got a small question about the fans i'm going to use on the corsair H105 cooler. I really like to have a quiet system, so i'm buying 3 corsair AF120 Quiet for the front intake, 1 AF140 in the back and 2 SP120 on the H105. But&#8230;
> 1. Is the corsair SP120 quiet enough to cool the cpu?(I5-4670K) or do i have to buy the louder SP120 performance edition?
> 2. If I decide to take the Performance fans and i find them to loud, am I still be able to under volt them (using pwm?) and be as quiet as the Quiet editions?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Welcome to OCN!









To answer your questions:

1. It really depends on how much of an over clock you're looking for. At stock speeds or a mild/moderate overclock, the quiet editions should be OK. Going for higher overclocks, with the extra heat you'll want the higher performance fans.

This article might be of interest to you. It's with an H100i, but should still apply to your case.

2. What I do is run the PWM version of the SP120 Performance Edition. It's the best of both worlds, I suppose. If you want a quiet system, you can adjust the PWM settings in the BIOS so that the fans don't rev up too much. OTOH, in my case, I want things quiet when idle, but don't mind a little noise when the heat comes up so I set it up with high fan speeds when the temps start to rise.


----------



## Jasecore

SLI at last!!!!


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasecore*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLI at last!!!!


Nice build, looks great!


----------



## Jasecore

Thanks bud so loving SLI


----------



## Redvineal

Hello all. I've been lurking and asking questions around here for several months. Now it's time to join the club! Please add me to the list, and thanks.

*ach·ro·mat·ic*
*adjective*

giving images practically free from extraneous colors
free from color
able to emit, transmit, or receive light without separating it into colors.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jameyscott

Freaking beautiful set up. I'll add you to the list tomorrow. Dead tired at the moment. and lazy because of it


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Freaking beautiful set up. I'll add you to the list tomorrow. Dead tired at the moment. and lazy because of it


Thanks! Take your time.


----------



## Sluggo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redvineal*
> 
> Hello all. I've been lurking and asking questions around here for several months. Now it's time to join the club! Please add me to the list, and thanks.
> 
> *ach·ro·mat·ic*
> *adjective*
> 
> giving images practically free from extraneous colors
> free from color
> able to emit, transmit, or receive light without separating it into colors.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Man, looks awesome! How are the temps on your cards? Ever consider flipping the front rad upside down and running from cpu to front rad to vgas? Just curious and nice job.


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sluggo*
> 
> Man, looks awesome! How are the temps on your cards? Ever consider flipping the front rad upside down and running from cpu to front rad to vgas? Just curious and nice job.


Thanks!









After hours of mining full tilt, I show Core/VRM1 temps of 52C/63C on card 1 and 54C/70C on card 2 (R9 290's by the way). I haven't tested the setup with BF4 yet, but I believe it will wind up lower than that.

The front rad is a 360mm, so flipping it isn't an option with the top rad in the way. I do plan to externally mount a 140mm rad in the back to take the CPU block heat before going into the GPU's. There's just enough space between the back fan mount and card slats to drill some rad port holes in the case! I'm waiting for Corsair to release their SP140 fans first, though.

My immediate next steps are to buy some individually sleeved power cables and try to get the top radiator situated a little further back to make enough room for the missing fan on the front 360mm rad. Never stopping, always in motion!


----------



## psyside

Hey guys, i'm looking to either buy this case or Storm Trooper, my biggest pro is airflow, even i will replace most of the stock fans still its very important for me.

So in short,

1. Did anyone replaced the stock fans with something better and measure before and after temps reading?

2. Did anyone compared or had both Trooper/Air 540, and can tell me which offered better gpu temps cf/sli single card aint matter if it was same for both?

3. What case did you liked more overall, and why?

Thanks.


----------



## Sluggo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redvineal*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After hours of mining full tilt, I show Core/VRM1 temps of 52C/63C on card 1 and 54C/70C on card 2 (R9 290's by the way). I haven't tested the setup with BF4 yet, but I believe it will wind up lower than that.
> 
> The front rad is a 360mm, so flipping it isn't an option with the top rad in the way. I do plan to externally mount a 140mm rad in the back to take the CPU block heat before going into the GPU's. There's just enough space between the back fan mount and card slats to drill some rad port holes in the case! I'm waiting for Corsair to release their SP140 fans first, though.
> 
> My immediate next steps are to buy some individually sleeved power cables and try to get the top radiator situated a little further back to make enough room for the missing fan on the front 360mm rad. Never stopping, always in motion!


Jeez, I saw the two fans and the shadow on the rad made me think 240. Although it would still be possible with your 360 , but the tubing layout wouldn't look as clean as how you have it now.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You did see it's on a mini fridge, right?


Why do I suddenly have the urge to turn a mini-fridge into a computer case?

I could be the first guy with a R-410A cooled computer!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You did see it's on a mini fridge, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I suddenly have the urge to turn a mini-fridge into a computer case?
> 
> I could be the first guy with a R-410A cooled computer!
Click to expand...

watch the condensation on the lines! dont fry anything!


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Hey guys, i'm looking to either buy this case or Storm Trooper, my biggest pro is airflow, even i will replace most of the stock fans still its very important for me.
> 
> So in short,
> 
> 1. Did anyone replaced the stock fans with something better and measure before and after temps reading?
> 
> 2. Did anyone compared or had both Trooper/Air 540, and can tell me which offered better gpu temps cf/sli single card aint matter if it was same for both?
> 
> 3. What case did you liked more overall, and why?
> 
> Thanks.


I've never owned the CM Storm Trooper case, so I can't make direct comparisons, but I would think the Air 540 has better airflow simply because it doesn't have all the drive bays in the front of the case to restrict airflow. Even empty drive bays can restrict airflow. The Trooper case was one of the options I considered when I was looking for a new case, but I ended up choosing the Air 540 based on cost alone when I found one at a Microcenter Mall on sale for $80. It was just too good of a deal to pass up!









Hopefully one of the other regulars here has a bit more experience with the CM cases and can provide the more direct comparison you want.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I've never owned the CM Storm Trooper case, so I can't make direct comparisons, but I would think the Air 540 has better airflow simply because it doesn't have all the drive bays in the front of the case to restrict airflow. Even empty drive bays can restrict airflow. The Trooper case was one of the options I considered when I was looking for a new case, but I ended up choosing the Air 540 based on cost alone when I found one at a Microcenter Mall on sale for $80. It was just too good of a deal to pass up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully one of the other regulars here has a bit more experience with the CM cases and can provide the more direct comparison you want.


On few tests i saw, the Trooper beats the AIr 540 by 8c, thanks for the answer.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> On few tests i saw, the Trooper beats the AIr 540 by 8c, thanks for the answer.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


what are those temps?? CPU? GPU? HDD's? would have been nice to post the full picture, not just a snippet.


----------



## Spelio

Woohoo, just placed my order for one! Ordered it from Fry's for $119 shipped!


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> what are those temps?? CPU? GPU? HDD's? would have been nice to post the full picture, not just a snippet.


Delta temps. GPU/CPU, blue being GPU which is most important to me.


----------



## TwiggLe

So pretty much done. I might replace my cheapy fans on my radiators with the Corsair AF120's to match the AF140 I just put in the rear with blue LED's.

So far though I'm liking this case A LOT.

Insert crappy cell phone pic.


----------



## WrexYou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiggLe*
> 
> So pretty much done. I might replace my cheapy fans on my radiators with the Corsair AF120's to match the AF140 I just put in the rear with blue LED's.
> 
> So far though I'm liking this case A LOT.
> 
> Insert crappy cell phone pic.


Looks great!
Take some of that slack out at the bottom next time you drain your loop. I also put a drain on that section of mine so I could drain it directly down through the gaps where the HDD cage is.
Here is a pic to better illustrate what im saying.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> On few tests i saw, the Trooper beats the AIr 540 by 8c, thanks for the answer.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks like an interesting review. The Trooper is one of the cases I've been eyeing on for quite some time now. Very interesting case

Do you mind providing the source?


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Looks like an interesting review. The Trooper is one of the cases I've been eyeing on for quite some time now. Very interesting case
> 
> Do you mind providing the source?


http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cases/2013/06/19/corsair-carbide-air-540-review/3

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cases/2011/11/18/cm-storm-trooper-review/2


----------



## Jimhans1

Not home yet to look at those reviews, but they're 18 months apart, were the systems the same??


----------



## psyside

Same, and same method used.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Same, and same method used.


Cool, I'll take a look once I'm home, thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> On few tests i saw, the Trooper beats the AIr 540 by 8c, thanks for the answer.


Stock fan vs stock fan is a decent review for someone who isn't going to replace them, but using higher quality fans than stock fans and having the same one seems like a more unbiased review to me. I guess it can really go both ways. but I'd prefer it with one less variable one which case is technically better.


----------



## TwiggLe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WrexYou*
> 
> Looks great!
> Take some of that slack out at the bottom next time you drain your loop. I also put a drain on that section of mine so I could drain it directly down through the gaps where the HDD cage is.
> Here is a pic to better illustrate what im saying.


Yeah I plan on doing that. But with the barbs/clamps I have right now I'm already worried that something is going to slip off. I'm hoping to order some compression fittings here soon and some angled ones to make it look better and have shorter runs.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Stock fan vs stock fan is a decent review for someone who isn't going to replace them, but using higher quality fans than stock fans and having the same one seems like a more unbiased review to me. I guess it can really go both ways. but I'd prefer it with one less variable one which case is technically better.


Where do you see higher quality vs stock?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Where do you see higher quality vs stock?


Pretty much everywhere. Stock case fans have never been great or even quality, and the Air 540 is no exception. The 140mm fans that came in mine just made this awful grinding noise, and didn't move air for crap. Even my silverstone and Lian Li cases didn't have very good fans.

I would like to see a case review that reviews the cases with the same number of identical fans or the maximum number of fans that the case can hold as shipped and test them that way. Testing the case with fans as shipped isn't any good to me, since I know I'm going to change out the fans.

The test doesn't even need to use "great" fans like GT's or NB's, just get a load of the cooler master 4 pack fans and use them in every case for the testing, so that there is only the variable of the case layout and fan locations inherent to each case.


----------



## psyside

I understand that, but keep in mind, we are talking about 8c, that's huge! that's the difference going from Silent to open case, its unreal almost. I would think that Air 540 would be the same or even better then the Trooper...

I will be putting 2x 140 mm on mine if i get 540, or any other.....1x NF A14 PWM, and 1x Slipstream 1700 RPM.

My friend has theory, that reference cards wont show good results with the Air 540, but non reference will have huge benefits. if anyone has non reference card, please share some date, on before going to 540, and after. Thanks.


----------



## Caldeio

Yeah I've had my case awhile. When I start up my pc or randomlly the rear case fan makes noise. I broke a blade off the lower front. So I have one good fan left. Good thing I got a 4 pack of sp120's







Putting three on the front will boost airflow tons! Putting the good 140mm on the rear until SP140's come out, Then I'll get 3/4 of those(I'll have to get 2 2 packs prolly :s)

Anyone recently have problems with the H110?

Throwing a sabertooth x87 in here is going to look sooo slick!


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Yeah I've had my case awhile. When I start up my pc or randomlly the rear case fan makes noise. I broke a blade off the lower front. So I have one good fan left. Good thing I got a 4 pack of sp120's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putting three on the front will boost airflow tons! Putting the good 140mm on the rear until SP140's come out, Then I'll get 3/4 of those(I'll have to get 2 2 packs prolly :s)
> 
> Anyone recently have problems with the H110?
> 
> Throwing a sabertooth x87 in here is going to look sooo slick!


Do you remember the temps with the stock fans?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Do you remember the temps with the stock fans?


Sure do, I'll do a post here with a before and after. I'll do a GPU benchmark and then a CPU benchmark, lastly both. My parts will be here Wednesday!

Do you leak test AIO cooler's? I've never done this before guys, help!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Sure do, I'll do a post here with a before and after. I'll do a GPU benchmark and then a CPU benchmark, lastly both. My parts will be here Wednesday!
> 
> Do you leak test AIO cooler's? I've never done this before guys, help!


Nope, AIO coolers do not need to be leak tested. I mean, you could just to make sure there aren't factory defects, but it shouldn't be needed.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Nope, AIO coolers do not need to be leak tested. I mean, you could just to make sure there aren't factory defects, but it shouldn't be needed.


Thank you


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Sure do, I'll do a post here with a before and after. I'll do a GPU benchmark and then a CPU benchmark, lastly both. My parts will be here Wednesday!


Oh that will be great! please send me pm, if i miss your results! and please measure delta temps, on both setups, if you don't know how to do this, its easy.

The max temp, you got, from both setups minus the ambient temps.

For example if you got 60c on gpu max, you take like -20c for whatever your ambient is, and you get the correct temps









P.S. Use 15 mins + load tests, unigine and prime 95 at the same time.

Sorry if i ask to much


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Oh that will be great! please send me pm, if i miss your results! and please measure delta temps, on both setups, if you don't know how to do this, its easy.
> 
> The max temp, you got, from both setups minus the ambient temps.
> 
> For example if you got 60c on gpu max, you take like -20c for whatever your ambient is, and you get the correct temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Use 15 mins + load tests, unigine and prime 95 at the same time.
> 
> Sorry if i ask to much


Nope I know how to do delta, but thank you









What about Intel burn test instead? Do you mean running both programs at the same time...are you trying to kill my pc? lol Also I'll use Valley.

Game I'll be using Metro 2033 at high with advanced physx, dx11, msaa4x. Loop 15 times=15 mins


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Nope I know how to do delta, but thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about Intel burn test instead? Do you mean running both programs at the same time...are you trying to kill my pc? lol Also I'll use Valley.
> 
> Game I'll be using Metro 2033 at high with advanced physx, dx11, msaa4x. Loop 15 times=15 mins


IBT put to much stress on the cpu....aint worth it, use Prime 95









lol i don't try to kill your pc







yes running both in the same time, to make mass heat in the case so we can test the real performance of the case, stock/custom fans


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> IBT put to much stress on the cpu....aint worth it, use Prime 95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol i don't try to kill your pc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes running both in the same time, to make mass heat in the case so we can test the real performance of the case, stock/custom fans


Ok I'll do it!


----------



## psyside

Thanks


----------



## mastertrixter

running my reference 7850s at 1.22v 1100/1450 top card runs 25c idle and 62c full load. bot card 26c idle 65c load. thats with furmark. cpu at 1.45v 4.1ghz 32c idle 59c load with 12+hrs prime 95 running an h50 in push pull.

and idk about the storm trooper but it seems like the 540 has a more open design for airflow, ie no drive cages blocking the fans. it also relocates the psu to a different chamber which should help temps slightly.


----------



## psyside

Good to know, are you using stock fans? what ambient temps?

You got amazing temps...


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Good to know, are you using stock fans? what ambient temps?
> 
> You got amazing temps...


2x xigmatek 140mm in front. corsair af120s on rad in top front. 140mm xigmatek on top back and 140mm xigmatek on rear.

ambient at 20c


----------



## psyside




----------



## Internets

I got my Air 540 today. This is easily one of the best cases I have ever had the pleasure of working in. An absolute dream. The only downside is the case is much louder than my HAF-X. I'm not sure if it's these fans or what but I'm not to pleased with the audible drone emanating from it. I'm going to unplug the fans and see if they are the new sound variable here. Anyone recommend some decent airflow but whisper quite 140mm fans?


----------



## Ziglez

gentle typhoons.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> gentle typhoons.


They don't make a 140mm GT.


----------



## psyside

NF A14 PWM.


----------



## maza90210

Hey guys, just want to reassure myself, I want to use a 240+360 radiator in the carbide 540 (xspc AX radiators) both with fans in PUSH, since I want to use noiseblocker b12-p fans, and they have noise issues when they are in pull. Will it fit?


----------



## maza90210

af140 quiet editions? phanteks make some nice 140mm case fans, be quiet! make some quality 140mm fans that (as suggested by the name) are quiet, there are also some quality noctua fans, but they are expensive (if that's a concern) and the aesthetics are an issue (again if you care about that)


----------



## goldswimmerb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Have a NZKT Hue installed, and its doing great. Getting ready to order a new motherboard and a Corsair h110. Putting a spare Corsair SP120 on the rear for now, until the Corsair SP140's come out or i need it.
> 
> My rear exhaust is making noisy and one of my front fans broke a fin off. It still works and doesn't make noise but dang they are super cheap for real! I already made a RMA for the side panel scratches and the longer usb. Should I make one for the fans. This would be my second RMA ever..idk guys, I'd rather get new fans. Any good deals around?


I'd say you should RMA it as the process is really easy. At least with mine I didn't have to send anything back.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maza90210*
> 
> Hey guys, just want to reassure myself, I want to use a 240+360 radiator in the carbide 540 (xspc AX radiators) both with fans in PUSH, since I want to use noiseblocker b12-p fans, and they have noise issues when they are in pull. Will it fit?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maza90210*
> 
> af140 quiet editions? phanteks make some nice 140mm case fans, be quiet! make some quality 140mm fans that (as suggested by the name) are quiet, there are also some quality noctua fans, but they are expensive (if that's a concern) and the aesthetics are an issue (again if you care about that)


There's an edit button bro.

To the 140mm question. Noctua A14 PWM are pretty good. I own them and they do decently on my H110, but I'm looking into other options. But these are some other options: Akasa Vipers, Akasa Apaches, NB BlackSilentPro's, & Prolimatech Aluminum Vortex


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> To the 140mm question. Noctua A14 PWM are pretty good. I own them and they do decently on my H110, but I'm looking into other options.


I will get my NF A14 PWM in few days, are they good for intake? (as case fans) do they move tons of air? thanks


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> I will get my NF A14 PWM in few days, are they good for intake? (as case fans) do they move tons of air? thanks


They move a decent amount of air. Pretty silent, too. Not as pleasing of a sound signature as my ap15s though.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldswimmerb*
> 
> I'd say you should RMA it as the process is really easy. At least with mine I didn't have to send anything back.


Already did one RMA for this case already. Came with scratched side window and the short usb cables. After my sp120s come in, I'll only have use for one fan anyways. So the RMA will be giving me fans I won't be able to use in this case and I only have a matx case..and 92mm is the biggest that fit in there.


----------



## onlyjax

anyone managed to fit more HDD's in than what Corsair said will fit in? without modding would be cool ( i dont trust myself with a dremel lol).

thats the only thing holding me off from buying this case :S


----------



## Interstate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maza90210*
> 
> Hey guys, just want to reassure myself, I want to use a 240+360 radiator in the carbide 540 (xspc AX radiators) both with fans in PUSH, since I want to use noiseblocker b12-p fans, and they have noise issues when they are in pull. Will it fit?


Yes. The fans for the ax360 rad will need to be placed where the front filter is. There are a few people here using that exact setup xspc ax240 + ax360. Myself included.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onlyjax*
> 
> anyone managed to fit more HDD's in than what Corsair said will fit in? without modding would be cool ( i dont trust myself with a dremel lol).
> 
> thats the only thing holding me off from buying this case :S


Dual drive bay adapter allows three more. If you need those bays, Then you can mount two or three above the psu.


----------



## onlyjax

wicked! thanks man!


----------



## Internets

I'm considering 1 of these 3 fans to replace the racket these stock 540 fans make.

Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2 140mm

Scythe "KAZE MARU 2" Slip Stream 140mm

Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-2 140mm

I'm leaning towards the Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2 but their price tag leaves A LOT to be desired.

The acoustics of this case with the stock fans is odd to my ear. The hum of fans seems to resonate inside the case.


----------



## christaras

you can buy these silent/cmf value

http://phanteks.com/PH-F140XP.html


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Internets*
> 
> I'm considering 1 of these 3 fans to replace the racket these stock 540 fans make.
> 
> Scythe "KAZE MARU 2" Slip Stream 140mm


The Scythe fans has amazing Airflow/static pressure, you want that







I ordered the non PWM version, Slipstream 1700RPM 2 days ago.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Internets*
> 
> I'm considering 1 of these 3 fans to replace the racket these stock 540 fans make.
> 
> Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2 140mm
> 
> Scythe "KAZE MARU 2" Slip Stream 140mm
> 
> Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-2 140mm
> 
> I'm leaning towards the Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2 but their price tag leaves A LOT to be desired.
> 
> The acoustics of this case with the stock fans is odd to my ear. The hum of fans seems to resonate inside the case.


based on those three choices i'd get the kaze maru 2. seem to have the best performance per dollar.

personally if i was sticking with 140mm in the front i would get the cougars for a sound/performance deal. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553007

or you could always go with 3 120mm. the consensus seems to be that they out perform 2 140mm anyways.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-031-IN&tool=3

Anyone know if this card fit in the case?
This is the card i am thinking of getting with a possible view to SLI in the future.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-031-IN&tool=3
> 
> Anyone know if this card fit in the case?
> This is the card i am thinking of getting with a possible view to SLI in the future.


Any card on the market will fit this case. Even the massive 780 Lightning.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Any card on the market will fit this case. Even the massive 780 Lightning.


sweet, thanks


----------



## shankly1985

Hello guys whats the thoughts on the stock front fans? Worth keeping or should I use my two Apache Back 140's?

Thanks


----------



## suburban78

Just made the switch to the AIR 540 and I'm loving it so far. I'm just waiting on my waterblock and back plate for the 780 to hang my other 140mm rad up top. Thanks for looking


----------



## suburban78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shankly1985*
> 
> Hello guys whats the thoughts on the stock front fans? Worth keeping or should I use my two Apache Back 140's?
> 
> Thanks


Why not IMO. I'm running them on the 7volt reducers that came with my 120mm SP's and they don't make a sound and still move lots of air.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suburban78*
> 
> Why not IMO. I'm running them on the 7volt reducers that came with my 120mm SP's and they don't make a sound and still move lots of air.


I'm not sure what Apache 140's are but the should be better than the Corsair's. I thought I got a good bunch of fans but mine failed soon enough too. They do move air though but they have bad sleeve bearings. A SP style fan has hydrological bearing and will be way more reliable for this case.


----------



## TanTien

Just ordered a 540 in black. So stoked about seeing it in my mailbox on tuesday! I'll defenitely report back when everything is installed and up and running







(don't expect something insane)
I still have to figure out a way where I can put 3 3.5" harddrives because I don't want them to be seen through the window.


----------



## Spelio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suburban78*
> 
> Just made the switch to the AIR 540 and I'm loving it so far. I'm just waiting on my waterblock and back plate for the 780 to hang my other 140mm rad up top. Thanks for looking


Nice setup! Hope mine will look that good one day.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Does anyone have a PCI-E card in their very bottom slot? I am concerned that if I put a card in it will touch the hard drives I have in the bottom. Will it fit?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Does anyone have a PCI-E card in their very bottom slot? I am concerned that if I put a card in it will touch the hard drives I have in the bottom. Will it fit?


I don't think anyone does, but I can test that for you when I get my 770 sometime this week. I have a sound card there right now and I'm pretty positive that one will fit, although either way you'll want to remove that hdd for better airflow for the card.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I don't think anyone does, but I can test that for you when I get my 770 sometime this week. I have a sound card there right now and I'm pretty positive that one will fit, although either way you'll want to remove that hdd for better airflow for the card.


I was just going to put a capture card in there so it really doesn't need any airflow. I am just worried that the bottom of the card will touch the hard drive.


----------



## jameyscott

Then you'll be fine.


----------



## SyntaxFiend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TanTien*
> 
> Just ordered a 540 in black. So stoked about seeing it in my mailbox on tuesday! I'll defenitely report back when everything is installed and up and running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (don't expect something insane)
> I still have to figure out a way where I can put 3 3.5" harddrives because I don't want them to be seen through the window.


There is a LOT of space in the non-windowed compartment. Do you you need to put anything else in the 5.25" drive bays?


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Does anyone have a PCI-E card in their very bottom slot? I am concerned that if I put a card in it will touch the hard drives I have in the bottom. Will it fit?


FWIW I got the daughter board for my Sound Blaster ZxR in the very bottom slot and I've got no problems with clearance with the drive installed below.


----------



## TanTien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SyntaxFiend*
> 
> There is a LOT of space in the non-windowed compartment. Do you you need to put anything else in the 5.25" drive bays?


Only one dvd drive. The second bay shold be free then. I thought about maybe modding those 2.5" ssd bays so I can fit an hdd in them, or at least in one of them. I'll have to wait and see when the case arrives.


----------



## jameyscott

You'd be off removing the ssd cage and mounting them to the back of the case.


----------



## TanTien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You'd be off removing the ssd cage and mounting them to the back of the case.


Sounds okay to me







Thanks

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mastertrixter

so i've been thiking about relocating the 3.5" drives to the psu chamber using one of these... http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10358/cpa-310/Silverstone_Hard_Drive_Cage_w_Suspension_Mount_CFP53B.html?tl=g44c12s852

thoughts?

i would mount it under the 5.25 bays btw. not in the 5.25 bays


----------



## TimTheEnchanter

There's 487 pages, and I've looked at the last 100 or so. People are putting 3 SP120s in their front... is there a reasoning to this (aside from the looks)? I've got stock 140s. Should I pick up some AF120s for the top? Intake or Exhaust? I thought SP120s were more for rads and such.

Just curious!


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TimTheEnchanter*
> 
> There's 487 pages, and I've looked at the last 100 or so. People are putting 3 SP120s in their front... is there a reasoning to this (aside from the looks)? I've got stock 140s. Should I pick up some AF120s for the top? Intake or Exhaust? I thought SP120s were more for rads and such.
> 
> Just curious!


Airflow. 3x120s=higher airflow than 2x140s


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TimTheEnchanter*
> 
> There's 487 pages, and I've looked at the last 100 or so. People are putting 3 SP120s in their front... is there a reasoning to this (aside from the looks)? I've got stock 140s. Should I pick up some AF120s for the top? Intake or Exhaust? I thought SP120s were more for rads and such.
> 
> Just curious!


3 120's are better than 2 140's. Plain and simple.

You could mod 3 140's on there, I was thinking of doing that, but I just got 3 sp120's instead. No modding and it's still a lot of air! If only they had SP140's..I'd mod them in front no problem!


----------



## Ziglez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> 3 120's are better than 2 140's. Plain and simple.
> 
> You could mod 3 140's on there, I was thinking of doing that, but I just got 3 sp120's instead. No modding and it's still a lot of air! If only they had SP140's..I'd mod them in front no problem!


Do you think getting SP fans for the front, even if you don't have a rad in the front?. i plan on getting a 360 in front, but could be in a few months time, so, are they fine? is it a huge difference compared to af fans?.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> Do you think getting SP fans for the front, even if you don't have a rad in the front?. i plan on getting a 360 in front, but could be in a few months time, so, are they fine? is it a huge difference compared to af fans?.


yes. Get the sp. If you plan on getting a rad even more so. So fans are meant for any barrier be that hdds, fan filters, or rads.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> yes. Get the sp. If you plan on getting a rad even more so. So fans are meant for any barrier be that hdds, fan filters, or rads.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> Do you think getting SP fans for the front, even if you don't have a rad in the front?. i plan on getting a 360 in front, but could be in a few months time, so, are they fine? is it a huge difference compared to af fans?.


Correct. They'll push more air, even at the same CFM I'm guessing. The SP's don't mind stuff blocking the air flow. The Af's, just having the front filter cuts it down noticeably


----------



## masscrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Dual drive bay adapter allows three more. If you need those bays, Then you can mount two or three above the psu.


Three more? Surely one per bay.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*
> 
> so i've been thiking about relocating the 3.5" drives to the psu chamber using one of these... http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10358/cpa-310/Silverstone_Hard_Drive_Cage_w_Suspension_Mount_CFP53B.html?tl=g44c12s852
> 
> thoughts?
> 
> i would mount it under the 5.25 bays btw. not in the 5.25 bays


Interesting idea. Let us know if you buy it and how it goes!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masscrazy*
> 
> Three more? Surely one per bay.
> Interesting idea. Let us know if you buy it and how it goes!


no. Dual drive bay to 3HDDs.


----------



## TimTheEnchanter

Thanks for the replies, but wouldn't it be better to stick three AF120s instead of three SP120s?


----------



## jameyscott

No.


----------



## Internets

3x 120mm probably put out more noise than 2x 140mm, no?


----------



## TimTheEnchanter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> No.


From what I understand, SP120s have a higher static pressure rating made for Radiators and in areas where there is obstruction.
Since the area from the front of the case is rather "open" the AF120s would be more suitable. I'm curious why people recommend the SP120s.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Internets*
> 
> 3x 120mm probably put out more noise than 2x 140mm, no?


It would but I am not worried about noise. I want cooling.


----------



## jameyscott

Because SP =/= for radiators. It is for any blockage. Whether it be fan filters, radiators or hdds.


----------



## MillerLite1314

I run 3 SP120's up front over the AF140's even at 800 rpm through the fan filter that comes with the case they move much more air than the factory 140's which are almost the same as the aftermarket 140's. If you mean relatively open by not running the filter up front then ok the AF120's would be more suited because then the filter wouldn't obstruct the opening and create the need for a stronger pull to get air through the mesh.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> I run 3 SP120's up front over the AF140's even at 800 rpm through the fan filter that comes with the case they move much more air than the factory 140's which are almost the same as the aftermarket 140's. If you mean relatively open by not running the filter up front then ok the AF120's would be more suited because then the filter wouldn't obstruct the opening and create the need for a stronger pull to get air through the mesh.


Correct, I'll stick with SP's and the filter. I don't want dust!


----------



## HaDes55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaDes55*
> 
> 
> OK the graphic card is under watter


3 types of tubing and 3 types of fittings, I could not live with that anymore, so modified again, here is the result


----------



## EJSEJS

I have this setup in my A540 with a Corsair H110,
am very satisfied about the temperature and noise.

Caution: This is a top view in my case because I have the Air 540 rotated a quarter turn:


with 6+hrs prime 95 running


idle stand (fans are completely silent):


Bios settings:
CPU_OPT - Bios fan settings: Normal
CHA_FAN1 - Bios fan setting: Normal
CHA_FAN2 - Bios fan setting: Normal
CHA_FAN3 - Bios fan setting: Normal

cable connections:
H110 pump (3pin)> CPU_FAN (runs continuously in + / - 1500rpm)
4x Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro PK PS (4 pin) on the radiator> CPU_OPT (with this cable)
1x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-3 (3pin) back> CHA_FAN1
1x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-3 (3pin) side (normally this would be the top)> CHA_FAN2
1x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-3 (3pin) side (normally this would be the top)> CHA_FAN3


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> They don't make a 140mm GT.


They flat out don't make Gentle Typhoons any more. At all. It's very sad.

http://www.dazmode.com/_forum/showthread.php?932-No-more-Gentle-Typhoons

Now begins the era of Noiseblocker e-loop fans. The age of GT AP15 is coming to an end.


----------



## faiyez

I'd post my non-custom looped, non-sleeved build, but what's the point? It pales in comparison to what you guys show in this thread.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faiyez*
> 
> I'd post my non-custom looped, non-sleeved build, but what's the point? It pales in comparison to what you guys show in this thread.


Post away! We all love the pics and it is a 540 after all, right? Besides, it maybe isn't as flashy, but you are still proud, right?!?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *faiyez*
> 
> I'd post my non-custom looped, non-sleeved build, but what's the point? It pales in comparison to what you guys show in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Post away! We all love the pics and it is a 540 after all, right? Besides, it maybe isn't as flashy, but you are still proud, right?!?
Click to expand...

Agreed...Just like titties...they dont have to be perfect for me to want to see them...


----------



## faiyez

The only thing left to do is to fix the Rheosmart fan controller which you can see hanging out of the bay (embarrassing, I know). It's going to require some dremelling in order to make it fit, just as someone else confirmed here before


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Agreed...Just like titties...they dont have to be perfect for me to want to see them...


LOL!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faiyez*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing left to do is to fix the Rheosmart fan controller which you can see hanging out of the bay (embarrassing, I know). It's going to require some dremelling in order to make it fit, just as someone else confirmed here before


Nice build! Very tidy and looks great!


----------



## jameyscott

Sorry I haven't updated the owners club yet guys. 16 hour work days on the weekend and my dell laptop finally bit the dust. Good thing I bought a 3 year warranty.









Now that I'm home ill be updating the owners list after being drug around town by my wife.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Agreed...Just like titties...they dont have to be perfect for me to want to see them...


Best analogy ever. Just saying. lol


----------



## sWaY20

I saw it mentioned somewhere in here, but what was other case demciflex filter fit the top of the 540? The 540 coolers are sold out everywhere I look and I just need the top.

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

Hey guys i know its probably posted somewhere in this huge thread but just a quick question, Whats the best radiator solution for the Corsair 540, i'm gonna be running 2 GPUs and 1 CPU and possible adding another GPU in the future, i'm currently using an external unit and want to replace that with internal components, whats the absolute best solution for maximum cooling performance to fit into this case without much or any modding.

Item names and models would be very much appreciated.

Also is there any real chance of doing 3 radiators? 1 x 120 1 x 240 1 x 360?

anyhow thanks in advanced!


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> Hey guys i know its probably posted somewhere in this huge thread but just a quick question, Whats the best radiator solution for the Corsair 540, i'm gonna be running 2 GPUs and 1 CPU and possible adding another GPU in the future, i'm currently using an external unit and want to replace that with internal components, whats the absolute best solution for maximum cooling performance to fit into this case without much or any modding.
> 
> Item names and models would be very much appreciated.
> 
> Also is there any real chance of doing 3 radiators? 1 x 120 1 x 240 1 x 360?
> 
> anyhow thanks in advanced!


Get the biggest you can fit.

I went with a Corsair h110 at the top. 280mm and if I went with another it would be a 360mm on the front. In back 140mm


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Get the biggest you can fit.
> 
> I went with a Corsair h110 at the top. 280mm and if I went with another it would be a 360mm on the front. In back 140mm


That's not how it works. A 280 won't fit with a 360. It also depends in the thickness of your rads. I can't even fit the slimmest 120 with my ut60 240 and 360.


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

i see, so whats the best configuration based on what most people get away with, i've seen afew people with ST45 240 and ST30 360, i also seen this video


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> That's not how it works. A 280 won't fit with a 360. It also depends in the thickness of your rads. I can't even fit the slimmest 120 with my ut60 240 and 360.


You can't fit a 120 on the back? Man, that sucks for you. Do you have super thick rad or something, with push and pull?

A h110 with pull, will allow a 360 on the front and 140mm rear no problem. there's about 65-70mm on the front clearence with h110 if my measurements are right.That's a 40mm rad with either push or pull 25mm fans. Like 2 inches from the top radiator to the back, so that'll fit no problem.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> i see, so whats the best configuration based on what most people get away with, i've seen afew people with ST45 240 and ST30 360, i also seen this video


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TimTheEnchanter*
> 
> There's 487 pages, and I've looked at the last 100 or so. People are putting 3 SP120s in their front... is there a reasoning to this (aside from the looks)? I've got stock 140s. Should I pick up some AF120s for the top? Intake or Exhaust? I thought SP120s were more for rads and such.
> 
> Just curious!


There is actually a guy on here running a 240 up top and on bottom then a 360 up front. But easiest would be a 240 up top and 360 up front which would be fine to cool any could and dual graphics card setup


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Here's a pic of one of the builds in this group. You just need to find out what rads he's using because he didn't list them in the rig details.

http://www.overclock.net/g/i/1623767/a/1011321/corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery/

This also shows why you can't use the rear exhaust to mount a third rad because of the hoses from the 240 rad in the top panel.


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

any recommendations of which radiators and which thicknesses to obtain optimal performance? i'll be purchasing some stuff next week figure ill do my research now

basically need the 2 best radiators i can fit without modding and im not too worried about push pull, unless a thinner radiator with push pull would outperform a thicker radiator push or pull. since i know ill be sacrificing thickness for space.

Crappy cellphone picture but just for an idea of what im working with. im worried my motherboards stupid Gatling Gun Heatsink is going to interfere with some radiators.


----------



## Ziglez

So my hard drive, once again has disconnected by itself, i'm going to take it out of the hot swap bay, and check to see if it's the bay or it's the drive.

it's definitely working, i plugged it into my server, working fine. plug it back into my hot swap in the 540, working again......i guess ill keep an eye on it.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> They flat out don't make Gentle Typhoons any more. At all. It's very sad.
> 
> http://www.dazmode.com/_forum/showthread.php?932-No-more-Gentle-Typhoons
> 
> Now begins the era of Noiseblocker e-loop fans. The age of GT AP15 is coming to an end.


Actually, search around some more, if I recall correctly, it was a big hoax to garner "scare" sales of inventory started by Scythe.

And even if Scythe decides to end the AP's with their name on it, Nidec owns all the rights to them anyways!!!!


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Actually, search around some more, if I recall correctly, it was a big hoax to garner "scare" sales of inventory started by Scythe.
> 
> And even if Scythe decides to end the AP's with their name on it, Nidec owns all the rights to them anyways!!!!


Everything I've read all points back to FozenCPU putting a message out on Facebook. I've checked every hardware website I know of and they all have posts in the forums quoting FrozenCPU. I can't find anything to indicate it was a hoax. Tom's Hardware, Hardware Canucks, LinusTechTips and every other forum group I read are all running with the story that GTs are no more.

In addition to that, the Scythe recommended replacements have been found to be junk by all of those same sites. There are a few that mention a product Nidec makes that could be an alternative, but the consensus seems to be that the bearings aren't the same and are much lower quality.

There really isn't much information available on the topic beyond what FrozenCPU put on their Facebook wall. If I had more time, I'd be interested to see if there are any patents on the Gentle Typhoons and which company owns the patents. If any of the patents were filed jointly, then we won't see a comparable product using the same technology until the two companies work out any issues regarding rights and royalties for the patent. If there are multiple patents and each company owns at least one of them, then its the same situation. But if one company owns all the patents, then they could offer a similar product, however there is no guarantee that they would be able to manufacture the product to the same specifications.

Any way you shake it, if it turns out to be true, it's not good for anyone who wants Gentle Typhoons. I would be ecstatic if someone could prove this was all just a hoax.

Edit: I did one more search before going back to the work I'm should be doing.







I found a thread here on OCN that talked about how they thought this was a hoax, however there were a few people that squelched that theory by posting messages from Scythe in regards to RMAs for AP-15s where Scythe was offering them AP-14s as a replacement because they were out of stock of the AP-15 and would not be able to get any more due to the ending of their agreement with Nidec.

After reading a little further into the thread I found a post from an EK rep that hinted at a new fan EK will be releasing sometime near the end of Q2 2014 that they are tentatively calling a "Gentle Typhoon killer". This could be very interesting to see once it's released.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> I saw it mentioned somewhere in here, but what was other case demciflex filter fit the top of the 540? The 540 coolers are sold out everywhere I look and I just need the top.
> 
> tappin from the neXus 5


Anybody?

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## Ziglez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Anybody?
> 
> tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> You can't fit a 120 on the back? Man, that sucks for you. Do you have super thick rad or something, with push and pull?
> 
> A h110 with pull, will allow a 360 on the front and 140mm rear no problem. there's about 65-70mm on the front clearence with h110 if my measurements are right.That's a 40mm rad with either push or pull 25mm fans. Like 2 inches from the top radiator to the back, so that'll fit no problem.


yeah, using the ut60 240 and 360. It's fine though. This case come tax returns will be used for something else (not sure what) and the enthoo primo will become my new case. I love this case, but I don't want to hack it up and possibly destroy it. I'd rather reuse it.


----------



## TimTheEnchanter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Because SP =/= for radiators. It is for any blockage. Whether it be fan filters, radiators or hdds.


I see what you mean! Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*


Yeah I get you. If they had SP140's, I'd do some drilling to make 3 fit up front. Anymore than that, I'd get a new case too.


----------



## Sluggo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faiyez*
> 
> I'd post my non-custom looped, non-sleeved build, but what's the point? It pales in comparison to what you guys show in this thread.


No worries, let's see it Faiyez. Pura Vida!


----------



## Spelio

Yay, finally some tracking on my case. It's scheduled to be here on 2/12, but lets hope the stupid weather doesn't delay!!


----------



## faiyez

Rheosmart fan controller is incompatible. TONS of dremelling on the case was required


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> yeah, using the ut60 240 and 360. It's fine though. This case come tax returns will be used for something else (not sure what) and the enthoo primo will become my new case. I love this case, but I don't want to hack it up and possibly destroy it. I'd rather reuse it.


so is a ut60 240 and 360 about the best cooling potential i can obtain without heavy mods?


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Yeah I get you. If they had SP140's, I'd do some drilling to make 3 fit up front. Anymore than that, I'd get a new case too.


Cant wait for your results


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Cant wait for your results


Won't be long now! Just gotta make it though today and a few hours Wednesday and I'll post them up


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Won't be long now! Just gotta make it though today and a few hours Wednesday and I'll post them up


Great!


----------



## ssgtnubb

I am looking at this as a solution to extend my Rehosmart so it properly grabs in the 5.25 cage.


----------



## faiyez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> I am looking at this as a solution to extend my Rehosmart so it properly grabs in the 5.25 cage.


Do tell how that goes. Though I'll have to say I'm pretty much done with mine.

Also used some gaffer tape as a ghetto sleeving solution for the psu connectors. I even bothered to do some cable fastening. My build looks half decent now.


----------



## Fahrenheit85

Only thing left to do is get one of them LED lighting strips from ebay and figure out some good placement for it


----------



## faiyez

Having installed two kinds of lighting in my system, I very much prefer the sleeved leds to the cold cathodes. The lighting offered is much less conspicuous and very sufficient when used with fan leds.


----------



## Sluggo

Fyi, Black Air 540 is on sale right now at Microcenter. $99 after MIR

http://www.microcenter.com/product/415692/Carbide_Series_Air_540_High_Airflow_White_LED_ATX_Cube_Computer_Case_-_Black


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fahrenheit85*
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing left to do is get one of them LED lighting strips from ebay and figure out some good placement for it


that looks cool, like molten lava

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## Spelio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sluggo*
> 
> Fyi, Black Air 540 is on sale right now at Microcenter. $99 after MIR
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/product/415692/Carbide_Series_Air_540_High_Airflow_White_LED_ATX_Cube_Computer_Case_-_Black


For crying out loud. I just ordered mine from Frys.com on Friday. Granted I only paid the $119 for it, but the $20 back would have been nice


----------



## TanTien

Wuhu my case just came a few hours ago







pics will follow tomorrow!


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spelio*
> 
> For crying out loud. I just ordered mine from Frys.com on Friday. Granted I only paid the $119 for it, but the $20 back would have been nice


You still got a good price though.









I think Microcenter must have had a huge inventory of that case though. They've been running that same sale in my area since the Silver 540 was announced. It was an instant rebate in the store when I bought mine though.

You could try calling Frys.com though and asking if they are offering any kind of mail-in rebates now that you could still be eligible to receive. $20 may not be a lot of money, but it's enough to buy another good quality fan so it there's no harm in asking.


----------



## Spelio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> You still got a good price though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Microcenter must have had a huge inventory of that case though. They've been running that same sale in my area since the Silver 540 was announced. It was an instant rebate in the store when I bought mine though.
> 
> You could try calling Frys.com though and asking if they are offering any kind of mail-in rebates now that you could still be eligible to receive. $20 may not be a lot of money, but it's enough to buy another good quality fan so it there's no harm in asking.


Oh, I'm not complaining about the price. I almost paid the $139 + shipping at Newegg, then stumbled upon frys.com thankfully. I checked corsairs rebate's and they don't have one listed for frys.com like they do for microcenter, so I may be SoL. Oh well, there's no way to prepare for things like that. Case should be here tomorrow hopefully, if it doesn't ice over in the morning


----------



## Ziglez

All you guys better not complain about price, here in Aus i had to pay $200 for the case lol.


----------



## inaCUMB

Hello there,

I want to build a *Gaming*/*Graphic Design* rig. Going to do that using this beautiful and functional case.

*I mostly use Photoshop and Illustrator (HUGE CANVASES) and play mostly games like DOTA2, Diablo III, CS:GO. From time to time I try out new and hungry games though.

My resolution is 2560x1080 main + 1920x1080 side screen.*

So, after some research, I ended up with this hardware:


*Intel Core i7 4770K*
*Gigabyte Z87X-OC*
*Sapphire Radeon R9 270x Toxic 2GB*
*DDR3 2400MHz 16GB*
*128GB SSD + 1TB HDD*
*Some decent 750+ Watt PSU*
*Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo* (To start with)
*BitFenix Spectre 140mm PWM Orange LED* _(2x Top 1x Back) (As far as my research led me to think, those are not the best case fans out there, but they are decent and they have orange LEDs to play with my VGA and MB)_
*BitFenix Spectre 120mm PWM Orange LED* _(3x Front) (Same as above)_
*Arctic MX-4*

I'm going to overclock just a little at first (hence Hyper 212 Evo), but planning to move to water cooling in near future and oc higher.

Please tell me what you think about this build. Going to start buying parts real soon and have to be sure everything can be put together and that it will operate well.

Thanks in advance.

PS: I understand that this might not be the right forum to ask for such advice, but since I'm building using Carbide Air, I thought I might ask here as well.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inaCUMB*
> 
> Hello there,
> 
> I want to build a *Gaming*/*Graphic Design* rig. Going to do that using this beautiful and functional case.
> 
> So, after some research, I ended up with this hardware:
> 
> 
> *Intel Core i7 4770K*
> *Gigabyte Z87X-OC*
> *Sapphire Radeon R9 270x Toxic 2GB*
> *DDR3 2400MHz 16GB*
> *128GB SSD + 1TB HDD*
> *Some decent 750+ Watt PSU*
> *Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo* (To start with)
> *BitFenix Spectre 140mm PWM Orange LED* _(2x Top 1x Bottom) (As far as my research led me to think, those are not the best case fans out there, but they are decent and they have orange LEDs to play with my VGA and MB)_
> *BitFenix Spectre 120mm PWM Orange LED* _(3x Front) (Same as above)_
> *Arctic MX-4*
> 
> I'm going to overclock just a little at first (hence Hyper 212 Evo), but planning to move to water cooling in near future and oc higher.
> 
> Please tell me what you think about this build. Going to start buying parts real soon and have to be sure everything can be put together and that it will operate well.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> PS: I understand that this might not be the right forum to ask for such advice, but since I'm building using Carbide Air, I thought I might ask here as well.


What Graphic Design software are you planning on using? And the gaming your wanting to do, what resolution will you be playing at (ie: 1080p, 1200p, 1440p) and what games? That way we can make more appropriate suggestions.


----------



## inaCUMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> What Graphic Design software are you planning on using? And the gaming your wanting to do, what resolution will you be playing at (ie: 1080p, 1200p, 1440p) and what games? That way we can make more appropriate suggestions.


Thanks for pointing that out, edited my post.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inaCUMB*
> 
> Thanks for pointing that out, edited my post.


And just curious, the 16gb of 2400mhz memory, is that 2x8gb or 4x4gb?

Regardless of the answer to the above question, because of the 2560x1080 resolution, the only change I would recommend would be to step the 270x up to the 280x, same make and model. I feel that would serve you better at the oddly higher resolution







Just my


----------



## inaCUMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> And just curious, the 16gb of 2400mhz memory, is that 2x8gb or 4x4gb?
> 
> Regardless of the answer to the above question, because of the 2560x1080 resolution, the only change I would recommend would be to step the 270x up to the 280x, same make and model. I feel that would serve you better at the oddly higher resolution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just my


4x4GB it is.

Hmm, will 270x will be enough just for 2560x1080? Because I was actually planning on leaving my 1920x1080 screen with my current PC. Those extra 120 Euro is not really something I want to throw in right now because in the future I was planning to upgrade to something heavier than 280x anyway.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inaCUMB*
> 
> 4x4GB it is.
> 
> Hmm, will 270x will be enough just for 2560x1080? Because I was actually planning on leaving my 1920x1080 screen with my current PC. Those extra 120 Euro is not really something I want to throw in right now because in the future I was planning to upgrade to something heavier than 280x anyway.


IF your planning to upgrade GPU in the not too distant future, it shouldn't be to big an issue with the 270x, you just might need to turn down the "eye candy" a little bit. And I would recommend a 2x8gb kit vs 4x4gb, they are the same capacity, but when you occupy all four slots on the board, you increase the latency and access time on the ram vs the 2x8gb. also, most 4x4gb kits are optomized for x79 quad channel, and are not technically meant for Z77/Z87 systems at the rated specs.


----------



## inaCUMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> IF your planning to upgrade GPU in the not too distant future, it shouldn't be to big an issue with the 270x, you just might need to turn down the "eye candy" a little bit. And I would recommend a 2x8gb kit vs 4x4gb, they are the same capacity, but when you occupy all four slots on the board, you increase the latency and access time on the ram vs the 2x8gb. also, most 4x4gb kits are optomized for x79 quad channel, and are not technically meant for Z77/Z87 systems at the rated specs.


Well thank you, I'll keep that in mind for my order. But other that that, everything else will be compatible, right?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inaCUMB*
> 
> Well thank you, I'll keep that in mind for my order. But other that that, everything else will be compatible, right?


Yeah, looks to be. I look forward to seeing a pic of the system once you've set it all up!
I've heard good and bad on the Fans, but, you normally hear more from folks when they've had a bad experience with something more so than the positive..........


----------



## inaCUMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Yeah, looks to be. I look forward to seeing a pic of the system once you've set it all up!
> I've heard good and bad on the Fans, but, you normally hear more from folks when they've had a bad experience with something more so than the positive..........


Yeah, true that.

I myself am very excited to build it







Black/Orange has to look like heaven the way I see it







Once I'm done, I sure will upload a pic, but that is not until mid-March.


----------



## WarDad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inaCUMB*
> 
> Hello there,
> 
> I want to build a *Gaming*/*Graphic Design* rig. Going to do that using this beautiful and functional case.
> 
> *I mostly use Photoshop and Illustrator (HUGE CANVASES) and play mostly games like DOTA2, Diablo III, CS:GO. From time to time I try out new and hungry games though.
> 
> My resolution is 2560x1080 main + 1920x1080 side screen.*
> 
> So, after some research, I ended up with this hardware:
> 
> 
> *Intel Core i7 4770K*
> *Gigabyte Z87X-OC*
> *Sapphire Radeon R9 270x Toxic 2GB*
> *DDR3 2400MHz 16GB*
> *128GB SSD + 1TB HDD*
> *Some decent 750+ Watt PSU*
> *Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo* (To start with)
> *BitFenix Spectre 140mm PWM Orange LED* _(2x Top 1x Back) (As far as my research led me to think, those are not the best case fans out there, but they are decent and they have orange LEDs to play with my VGA and MB)_
> *BitFenix Spectre 120mm PWM Orange LED* _(3x Front) (Same as above)_
> *Arctic MX-4*
> 
> I'm going to overclock just a little at first (hence Hyper 212 Evo), but planning to move to water cooling in near future and oc higher.
> 
> Please tell me what you think about this build. Going to start buying parts real soon and have to be sure everything can be put together and that it will operate well.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> PS: I understand that this might not be the right forum to ask for such advice, but since I'm building using Carbide Air, I thought I might ask here as well.


That SSD will be a tight fit. I keep games on D: and all else on C: (W8, Antivirus, utilities, etc..) and C: is nearly 105GB now out of 149GB (160GB drive). Good thing I have two of them.
I would hate to have to constantly move stuff around, and reinstall apps on the HDD.


----------



## Sluggo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inaCUMB*
> 
> Yeah, true that.
> 
> I myself am very excited to build it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black/Orange has to look like heaven the way I see it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I'm done, I sure will upload a pic, but that is not until mid-March.


.

I'm doing a similar black/orange/gray build in a 540 Silver Edition. Check out the build log in my sig.


----------



## Sluggo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> You still got a good price though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Microcenter must have had a huge inventory of that case though. They've been running that same sale in my area since the Silver 540 was announced. It was an instant rebate in the store when I bought mine though.
> 
> You could try calling Frys.com though and asking if they are offering any kind of mail-in rebates now that you could still be eligible to receive. $20 may not be a lot of money, but it's enough to buy another good quality fan so it there's no harm in asking.


Yeah, you did still get a good price. I'm not sure about Fry's, but Microcenter offers price protection on stuff bought within 30 days. I stopped by today and got money back on the 4930k I bought a few weeks back!







Also tried to grab some GT's that the site said they had in stock but they were nowhere to be found.


----------



## excildor

Hi everyone. I've been rocking an air 540 for a couple months now. When I 1st saw it I loved it, this very thread sealed the deal.

I've been running an Amd 955be @ 3.4(winter)-3.6(summer/ac)
msi am3 970 mobo
8gb 1600 ddr3
2x xfx hd7950 DD
corsair tx 750

I have a FX 9370 w/ liquid cooler, ASUS Sabertooth 990fx r2, Samsung 840 EVO 120gb ssd coming tomorrow.
With my psu, its cutting it close already so further OCing will have to wait.

I'm concerned about where to place the radiator. It's the stock Asetek cooler, extra thick radiator push/pull. Putting it in place of the stock exhaust fan looks like it will limit air space above the VRMs. That cpu pulls a lot of power and the VRMs will run hot. Right now I'm leaning toward mounting it there but with one fan on the outside of the case.

Any suggestions of other mounting solutions?


----------



## Sluggo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *excildor*
> 
> Hi everyone. I've been rocking an air 540 for a couple months now. When I 1st saw it I loved it, this very thread sealed the deal.
> 
> I've been running an Amd 955be @ 3.4(winter)-3.6(summer/ac)
> msi am3 970 mobo
> 8gb 1600 ddr3
> 2x xfx hd7950 DD
> corsair tx 750
> 
> I have a FX 9370 w/ liquid cooler, ASUS Sabertooth 990fx r2, Samsung 840 EVO 120gb ssd coming tomorrow.
> With my psu, its cutting it close already so further OCing will have to wait.
> 
> I'm concerned about where to place the radiator. It's the stock Asetek cooler, extra thick radiator push/pull. Putting it in place of the stock exhaust fan looks like it will limit air space above the VRMs. That cpu pulls a lot of power and the VRMs will run hot. Right now I'm leaning toward mounting it there but with one fan on the outside of the case.
> 
> Any suggestions of other mounting solutions?


What about mounting it in the front of the case instead? That way you'll be pulling in colder air as opposed to the warmer air inside the case.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *excildor*
> 
> Hi everyone. I've been rocking an air 540 for a couple months now. When I 1st saw it I loved it, this very thread sealed the deal.
> 
> I've been running an Amd 955be @ 3.4(winter)-3.6(summer/ac)
> msi am3 970 mobo
> 8gb 1600 ddr3
> 2x xfx hd7950 DD
> corsair tx 750
> 
> I have a FX 9370 w/ liquid cooler, ASUS Sabertooth 990fx r2, Samsung 840 EVO 120gb ssd coming tomorrow.
> With my psu, its cutting it close already so further OCing will have to wait.
> 
> I'm concerned about where to place the radiator. It's the stock Asetek cooler, extra thick radiator push/pull. Putting it in place of the stock exhaust fan looks like it will limit air space above the VRMs. That cpu pulls a lot of power and the VRMs will run hot. Right now I'm leaning toward mounting it there but with one fan on the outside of the case.
> 
> Any suggestions of other mounting solutions?


I'm running a 3930k at 4.9ghz and my vrms stay pretty cool even with a rad about 2mm away from it. Just make sure you have some good front fans and you won't have to worry about the vrms.


----------



## excildor

I thought about that as well, then I thought that would put warmer air right over my ram/VRMs.

Maybe I should run it exhausting out the the front. Turn the stock exhaust around, so its an intake cooling the vrm and blowing right in to the radiator?


----------



## Sluggo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *excildor*
> 
> I thought about that as well, then I thought that would put warmer air right over my ram/VRMs.
> 
> Maybe I should run it exhausting out the the front. Turn the stock exhaust around, so its an intake cooling the vrm and blowing right in to the radiator?


Personally, I don't think that's a good option. One 140mm can't move as much as air as two 140's or three 120's up front.


----------



## excildor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'm running a 3930k at 4.9ghz and my vrms stay pretty cool even with a rad about 2mm away from it. Just make sure you have some good front fans and you won't have to worry about the vrms.


Yea I do tend to over think things. I do like to tinker with it, that's what we do right. I'll stick it in the exhaust for now, then change it around a few ways and report back. Thanks guys.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *excildor*
> 
> I thought about that as well, then I thought that would put warmer air right over my ram/VRMs.
> 
> Maybe I should run it exhausting out the the front. Turn the stock exhaust around, so its an intake cooling the vrm and blowing right in to the radiator?


What AIO unit do you have? if it is a 120mm, I'd stick it on the front and then run it through there. That'd be the best way to not mess with your airflow and get the coolest air through your rad, but then it'd also run hotter air over the VRMs. Some quality 120mm fans in the front blowing cool air in, over the vrms and memory then out through the back is your best option. If it is a 140mm AIO unit and want the lowest possible temperatures on your CPU, then you'd probably be best running it on the top as intake and use the other top as intake as well as the front, and then have the back fan as exhaust. Positive pressure to the max!


----------



## excildor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sluggo*
> 
> Personally, I don't think that's a good option. One 140mm can't move as much as air as two 140's or three 120's up front.


Well I'd still have 2 intakes the 140mm in the lower front, the upper would just be intake at the back, exhaust at the front. just backwards from stock.


----------



## excildor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> What AIO unit do you have? if it is a 120mm, I'd stick it on the front and then run it through there. That'd be the best way to not mess with your airflow and get the coolest air through your rad, but then it'd also run hotter air over the VRMs. Some quality 120mm fans in the front blowing cool air in, over the vrms and memory then out through the back is your best option. If it is a 140mm AIO unit and want the lowest possible temperatures on your CPU, then you'd probably be best running it on the top as intake and use the other top as intake as well as the front, and then have the back fan as exhaust. Positive pressure to the max!


Its the stock fx AIO cooler very much like the Antec KÜHLER H2O 920. 120mm fans. extra thick radiator.


----------



## Apettenon

MY NEW BABY! Still work in progress*

Corsair 540 Air Case
3770K i7 4.5Ghz
16gb Corsair Dominator
GeForce Gtx 770
MSI Z77 G45
M4 SSD 120gb
M500 SSD 120gb
Ray Storm Cpu Block
XSPC 360 Rad
SwiftTech D5 Pump
XSPC D5 Combo Res
BitsPower Black Compression Fittings
Bitspower Flow Meter
PrimoChill LRT White Tubing
Corsair 120(3)+140(1) White Quite fans


----------



## jameyscott

What you're talking about will screw up your airflow and make it even works as you'll have air pockets. The front should be intake, the back should be exhaust, and the top should be intake or exhaust depending on your set up.


----------



## excildor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> What you're talking about will screw up your airflow and make it even works as you'll have air pockets. The front should be intake, the back should be exhaust, and the top should be intake or exhaust depending on your set up.


Ok I wasn't sure what air going 2 directions would do. I'll scrap that idea then. Thanks.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *excildor*
> 
> Ok I wasn't sure what air going 2 directions would do. I'll scrap that idea then. Thanks.


Just to recap. Get some quality 120mm fans for the front, and then you can play around with where you AIO unit will go. You could also try using the top as exhaust and the back as intake. Just something else to try!


----------



## jameyscott

Owner's list updated! If you have a build log, just let me know and I'll add it to the OP. If I mispelled your name or didn't include you, please also let me know. I'll try to keep on top of this more, but life gets crazy sometimes.


----------



## Sluggo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Owner's list updated! If you have a build log, just let me know and I'll add it to the OP. If I mispelled your name or didn't include you, please also let me know. I'll try to keep on top of this more, but life gets crazy sometimes.


Thanks for adding me. My build log is listed in my sig


----------



## Sluggo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *excildor*
> 
> Ok I wasn't sure what air going 2 directions would do. I'll scrap that idea then. Thanks.


I'm thinking you should place the rad in the front top with two more 120's underneath. Use the top and rear for exhaust. Since hot air rises, you can create a "jet stream" of sorts that will keep the warmer air up high and pushed out of the case by the other two 120's below your rad fan(s), then sucked out by the top and rear fans.


----------



## Sluggo

You guys have any suggestions on what 140mm fan I should get for the rear exhaust? I've got 5 GT's coming in the mail. I know the stock one matches the color scheme of the GT's perfectly but wasn't sure about noise/performance. Or should I just wait and try it out before deciding to buy one? Or did I just answer my own question?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sluggo*
> 
> I'm thinking you should place the rad in the front top with two more 120's underneath. Use the top and rear for exhaust. Since hot air rises, you can create a "jet stream" of sorts that will keep the warmer air up high and pushed out of the case by the other two 120's below your rad fan(s), then sucked out by the top and rear fans.


Hot air rises means nothing when you are using fans to direct airflow. It has little to no affect on temps. The best thing to do is just to have case airflow that "flows" properly. Having two conflicting streams of air is not good. It's really on a case by case basis on what works best though. I'm so punny...... It's just best if the user tries different configurations and finds what is best for him/her.


----------



## Sluggo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Hot air rises means nothing when you are using fans to direct airflow.


I don't necessarily agree based on how much heat he is describing his system produces, but I get your point. I'll rephrase by saying he can keep the hot air up high as opposed to having it start lower in the case and pass through more area.


----------



## Sluggo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sluggo*
> 
> You guys have any suggestions on what 140mm fan I should get for the rear exhaust? I've got 5 GT's coming in the mail. I know the stock one matches the color scheme of the GT's perfectly but wasn't sure about noise/performance. Or should I just wait and try it out before deciding to buy one? Or did I just answer my own question?


Hey, I just quoted myself! But seriously, anybody have any experience with this fan: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14435/fan-925/BitFenix_Spectre_Pro_140mm_Fan_-_Black_BFF-SPRO-14025KK-RP.html?tl=g36c15s775&id=a9a9ncEm&mv_pc=16485


----------



## jameyscott

I've heard they don't do anything rated, but then again, it is just exhaust.







I actually used another ap15 as my back exhaust because it'd kill me to not have fans matching. That's just me though.


----------



## Sluggo

I know what you mean. I figured the BitFenix had the same colors and it looks really cool. I wish the GT came in a 140mm!


----------



## DoktorTerror

I have just started work on my 540








http://www.overclock.net/t/1465810/build-log-mamba-540/0_20

here is how it will be


----------



## Internets

What is the best solution to address the lack of dust filters on the Air 540? I really want some for the PSU and the bottom of the case.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Internets*
> 
> What is the best solution to address the lack of dust filters on the Air 540? I really want some for the PSU and the bottom of the case.


From what I've found it seems to be demciflex. They offer a full kit or individual filters. The kit runs at 69.99USD. Another alternative I looked at was using some modders mesh that I picked up from mnpctech for another project that got scrapped. I plan to go with the demciflex once FCPU stocks it again.


----------



## Internets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> From what I've found it seems to be demciflex. They offer a full kit or individual filters. The kit runs at 69.99USD. Another alternative I looked at was using some modders mesh that I picked up from mnpctech for another project that got scrapped. I plan to go with the demciflex once FCPU stocks it again.


Sheesh, never thought dust filters could be so expensive. I was going to splurge on the Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2 for that kinda change.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Did you look at the demcifilter site? They sell the individual filters as well.


----------



## toloveistorebel

Add me to the list! I've had my Air 540 up and running for a few days now. I have a Hyper 212 Evo, a couple more AF120 White LED fans, and a NZXT Sentry Mix 2 all arriving today. I'll post the final pictures once I've got the last parts in. Here are some teasers from the build:





EDIT: Also, I need a name for this build. Not sure what to go with. Its a cube. I love Star Wars.


----------



## WarDad

Here's mine. It was tough putting it all in the box.
The thick 140mm radiators with fans obstructed cables and tubing.
To route tem thru, I cut some of the top mounting ears (corners) off the fans.

2 Alphacool NexXxos XT45 Full Copper Dual Radiators. 45mm thick.
4x Notcuas NF-A14 PWM fans
Swiftech Apogee Drive II Pump and CPU Water block Combo.
i7 4930, ASUS ROG Rampage IV Black Edition, 32G ram (Corsair Vengeance)
EK-VGA Supremacy Bridge Edition
EVGA GTX 780 FTW dual bios
Bitspower Mulit-Z 150 Reservoir
Tygon 2375 Plasticizers Free and chemical resistant tubing. (STIFF STUFF)
3x 160GB Intel S3500 SSD, 2 TB HDD

Running [email protected] i7 4930k 6 cores OC 4.5GHz running @ 100%. GPU GTX 780 OC 1.2GHz running @ 67%. 1150 Fan RPM. 4500 Pump RPM.
It's 24.4c in here. 1st rads inlet water is 38c. Resevoir is 32c. GPU 37c, GPU VRM 57c. CPU (MB) 51c, but CPU cores 64c-71c.


----------



## shankly1985

Hello guys, I switched to this case couple days ago and having some problems keeping top GPU cool.

I have 2x Msi R9 290 Gaming edition cards, I have H80 on back as intake CPU is great. I have up top 2x Apache Blacks 140mm Out take
And again another two in the front as intake.
While running Heaven 4.0 my top card is hitting 94c and the both just 82c

I fully understand that the GPU put there hot air into the case and so what I did to test was disable Crossfire and let Top GPU run heaven and temps was a much better 84c
So it would seem the bottom card is giving the top card its hot air.

With no side fan I kinder lost...








How am I going to get the hot air up and away from both GPU's

I do hope corsair release a side panel with fan mount? Apart from this the case is superb.

Anyone else here having issue with GPU temps?

Thanks


----------



## Spelio

Well, it's not official yet, but I'm about 95% certain my parts will not get delivered today








Stupid weather snowing in the south, this isn't supposed to happen down here!!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spelio*
> 
> Well, it's not official yet, but I'm about 95% certain my parts will not get delivered today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid weather snowing in the south, this isn't supposed to happen down here!!


right there with you. I have a GPU tat is scheduled for Friday...but that aint gonna happen.


----------



## Spelio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> right there with you. I have a GPU tat is scheduled for Friday...but that aint gonna happen.


Yea, I was supposed to have gotten my SSD, Air 540 case, motherboard and power supply today







I already have the GPU and CPU cooler as I bought them last week at bestbuy. And to think, I didn't have to go into work today, so I would have had all day to build it too


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spelio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> right there with you. I have a GPU tat is scheduled for Friday...but that aint gonna happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I was supposed to have gotten my SSD, Air 540 case, motherboard and power supply today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already have the GPU and CPU cooler as I bought them last week at bestbuy. And to think, I didn't have to go into work today, so I would have had all day to build it too
Click to expand...

The worst part of this storm is that it isn't even good powder to take the kids out in. Its just a mix of sleet and freezing rain, making it incredibly slick and hard. We had one pine snap in our side yard so far, and we are not even in the worst of this storm yet. I want that nice powdery snowball stuff from a couple weeks ago back... this just all around sucks.


----------



## Spelio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The worst part of this storm is that it isn't even good powder to take the kids out in. Its just a mix of sleet and freezing rain, making it incredibly slick and hard. We had one pine snap in our side yard so far, and we are not even in the worst of this storm yet. I want that nice powdery snowball stuff from a couple weeks ago back... this just all around sucks.


That's what we are getting here now. I'm north of you where it's a little colder, so our crap is the white snow.



And believe me, any time I hear a vehicle outside I look in hopes of a big brown truck sitting out there.


----------



## Sluggo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toloveistorebel*
> 
> Also, I need a name for this build. Not sure what to go with. Its a cube. I love Star Wars.


How about Death Square?


----------



## toloveistorebel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sluggo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *toloveistorebel*
> 
> Also, I need a name for this build. Not sure what to go with. Its a cube. I love Star Wars.
> 
> 
> 
> How about Death Square?
Click to expand...

Duh! Why didn't I think of that? Great name, I think I'll use it. Thanks!


----------



## Spelio

AARRGGGHHH, well it's official, I'm not getting my stuff today. Just checked tracking and they put something in about emergency conditions beyond UPS's control.







Stupid weather


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spelio*
> 
> AARRGGGHHH, well it's official, I'm not getting my stuff today. Just checked tracking and they put something in about emergency conditions beyond UPS's control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid weather


Hey, at least its powdery...we have black ice, clear ice, white ice, yellow ice, oh yeah and ice ice. Did I mention the ice?


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sluggo*
> 
> How about Death Square?


I was thinking "Millennium Falcube," but Death Square sounds better. Haha


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spelio*
> 
> Well, it's not official yet, but I'm about 95% certain my parts will not get delivered today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid weather snowing in the south, this isn't supposed to happen down here!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The worst part of this storm is that it isn't even good powder to take the kids out in. Its just a mix of sleet and freezing rain, making it incredibly slick and hard. We had one pine snap in our side yard so far, and we are not even in the worst of this storm yet. I want that nice powdery snowball stuff from a couple weeks ago back... this just all around sucks.


Even Atlanta is getting hit! There's like 2 feet of snow everywhere here in OHIO but it's a super bringht sunny day







It's so cold though! I hope my watercooler doesn't pop lol


Waiting on UPS to get here, then I'm going to take out my old parts and start putting in my new parts in my case. I'll post pics







Should be anytime now until 5pm eastern.. THE WAIT!


----------



## jameyscott

Not even sticking here in Maryville Tennessee and the middle school let out... even the ups guy was like what the heck?


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toloveistorebel*
> 
> Add me to the list! I've had my Air 540 up and running for a few days now. I have a Hyper 212 Evo, a couple more AF120 White LED fans, and a NZXT Sentry Mix 2 all arriving today. I'll post the final pictures once I've got the last parts in. Here are some teasers from the build:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Also, I need a name for this build. Not sure what to go with. Its a cube. I love Star Wars.


Check out the name of my rig.









I have a mild Star Wars obsession myself. To the point where I've decorated my 540 inside and out with Lego Star Wars Jedi and Sith minifigs and a few assorted Lego Droidkas. I really need to update the pictures on my profile here. Most of the hardware in my case has been replaced since the ones on my profile were taken.


----------



## Redvineal

Heyo. Anyone have an external radiator mounted to your Air 540? This morning I purchased the necessary parts to achieve this:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Just wondering if anyone has experience doing something similar and can afford any advice or warnings.

Thanks.


----------



## Spelio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redvineal*
> 
> Heyo. Anyone have an external radiator mounted to your Air 540? This morning I purchased the necessary parts to achieve this:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has experience doing something similar and can afford any advice or warnings.
> 
> Thanks.


Go back and check page 68. User Scott-S6 had some kind of external radiator built


----------



## Ziglez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redvineal*
> 
> Heyo. Anyone have an external radiator mounted to your Air 540? This morning I purchased the necessary parts to achieve this:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has experience doing something similar and can afford any advice or warnings.
> 
> Thanks.


I did it for my lian li d8000 with the h100i. if you're taking it to lans etc a lot, it's kinda annoying, i had to watch my case a lot with that thing sticking out. more so because i had mine, so it was extruding out the top of my case lol.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Not even sticking here in Maryville Tennessee and the middle school let out... even the ups guy was like what the heck?


Man I miss snow. The only thing nature related that gets me out of anything here is a freakin tsunami. Plus my 540 would love the colder temps, I don't have a/c so my case has been hanging around 24C but it's about to start climbing again with summer approaching.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redvineal*
> 
> Heyo. Anyone have an external radiator mounted to your Air 540? This morning I purchased the necessary parts to achieve this:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has experience doing something similar and can afford any advice or warnings.
> 
> Thanks.


All I can really tell you about external radiators is its going to be a bit on the loud and noisy side. You will also want to avoid putting it too close to a wall as well so you get the best airflow possible.

There was a conversation a few weeks ago about someone who wanted to use 2 of the Air 540 cases for one computer though. He was talking about stacking the two cases and having all his hardware components in one case and then all his radiators and fans in the other case. I doubt that helps you much with your questions, but it presents an idea if you happen to have an extra case laying around your aren't using. Putting the radiators and fans inside a case though would help a lot to reduce the noise levels from the fans.

Be certain you come back and update us from time to time.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redvineal*
> 
> Heyo. Anyone have an external radiator mounted to your Air 540? This morning I purchased the necessary parts to achieve this:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has experience doing something similar and can afford any advice or warnings.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes..I have a 360 fatty mounted up front at the moment. I have yet to cut the front panel because I wanted to let it soak in for a few days before I made permanent changes to the facade. Here are a couple pictures. I did some rough metal cuts to get here, going to clean it all up soon and go forward with the front panel too.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Everything I've read all points back to FozenCPU putting a message out on Facebook. I've checked every hardware website I know of and they all have posts in the forums quoting FrozenCPU. I can't find anything to indicate it was a hoax. Tom's Hardware, Hardware Canucks, LinusTechTips and every other forum group I read are all running with the story that GTs are no more.
> 
> In addition to that, the Scythe recommended replacements have been found to be junk by all of those same sites. There are a few that mention a product Nidec makes that could be an alternative, but the consensus seems to be that the bearings aren't the same and are much lower quality.
> 
> There really isn't much information available on the topic beyond what FrozenCPU put on their Facebook wall. If I had more time, I'd be interested to see if there are any patents on the Gentle Typhoons and which company owns the patents. If any of the patents were filed jointly, then we won't see a comparable product using the same technology until the two companies work out any issues regarding rights and royalties for the patent. If there are multiple patents and each company owns at least one of them, then its the same situation. But if one company owns all the patents, then they could offer a similar product, however there is no guarantee that they would be able to manufacture the product to the same specifications.
> 
> Any way you shake it, if it turns out to be true, it's not good for anyone who wants Gentle Typhoons. I would be ecstatic if someone could prove this was all just a hoax.
> 
> Edit: I did one more search before going back to the work I'm should be doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found a thread here on OCN that talked about how they thought this was a hoax, however there were a few people that squelched that theory by posting messages from Scythe in regards to RMAs for AP-15s where Scythe was offering them AP-14s as a replacement because they were out of stock of the AP-15 and would not be able to get any more due to the ending of their agreement with Nidec.
> 
> After reading a little further into the thread I found a post from an EK rep that hinted at a new fan EK will be releasing sometime near the end of Q2 2014 that they are tentatively calling a "Gentle Typhoon killer". This could be very interesting to see once it's released.


Also found this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unicr0nhunter*
> 
> AP-15s (or any of the other Gentle Typhoon series) are not "out of production". Nidec owns all the rights to the design and Gentle Typhoon name, has always manufactured them, and has said they have no plans to stop making them. The only change is Scythe will no longer be marketing/distributing them for Nidec.
> 
> Taking Nidec at their word, I wouldn't expect to see anything but temporary shortages, but I'm not really seeing any shortages yet, at least not in the US. Coolerguys has them. Sidewinder's still selling them at a good price. FCPU seems to be having more in stock every time I check (they have over 550 AP-15s in stock atm). Amazon has them (through Platinum Micro at their typically inflated prices). And so on ...
> 
> REALLY don't trust that SPCR review either, at least not in how the fans might perform on a rad. Testing done on air coolers have never panned out to have comparable results for watercooling.


I have had zero issues finding any GT fans personally. I'm going to email Nidec Servo and see if they will give any updates on this. But I'm positive they will still continue making the fans, as they are a great selling fan, they just won't have the Scythe name on them.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarDad*
> 
> 4x Notcuas NF-A14 PWM fans
> Running [email protected] i7 4930k 6 cores OC 4.5GHz running @ 100%. GPU GTX 780 OC 1.2GHz running @ 67%.
> It's 24.4c in here. 1st rads inlet water is 38c. Resevoir is 32c. GPU 37c, GPU VRM 57c. CPU (MB) 51c, but CPU cores 64c-71c.


Hey man, do you remember the before and after the 4x NF A14 PWM temps? did they offer much better airflow/temps compared to stock ones? thanks.


----------



## toloveistorebel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Check out the name of my rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a mild Star Wars obsession myself. To the point where I've decorated my 540 inside and out with Lego Star Wars Jedi and Sith minifigs and a few assorted Lego Droidkas. I really need to update the pictures on my profile here. Most of the hardware in my case has been replaced since the ones on my profile were taken.


Nice! Yeah I'm still working on my LEGO Star Wars collection. At the moment I only have the first two full series of the little mini planet/globe cased display sets (can't remember what they're called now, they're still packed from the move). My buddy works at the LEGO store here in Orlando so he gets me the hookup at times







Putting up my Star Wars posters and other stuff in my man cave here pretty soon.

I've got my 540 build all finished. Well mostly. I'd still like to get the NZXT Hue but that will have to wait a bit. I installed the Hyper 212 Evo today and was very disappointed in the fan. It's so loud! If I take it down around 1000RPM its better but still louder than the AF140s that came with the case and my 3 AF120 Quiet edition fans. I went ahead and emailed Cooler Master support and put my 4th AF120 on there. It probably won't work as well as an SP120 but after doing some stress testing in Prime95 temps are looking good (not overclocking my 3770K yet). Using my NZXT Mix 2 I've got all 6 of the case fans at the lowest setting.and the AF120 on the Evo a bit lower than max. Temps never got above 65C after running for over an hour. Idle is around 26C. Ambient is roughly 24C.

I'll post some finished pictures here soon.


----------



## WarDad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Hey man, do you remember the before and after the 4x NF A14 PWM temps? did they offer much better airflow/temps compared to stock ones? thanks.


"Before" does not apply. I had the loop pumping water before the ROG MB was available.
I ordered non critical parts 1st so they don't cut into the 30 day RMA for the electronics.

I have things tweak for low noise, the AF14s never hit full speed. (hate the color)
It's not warmed up now, so I will add the RPM later.


----------



## psyside

Ok thanks anyway









Still wondering is it worth to spend like 100$ for 4x A14 PWM







over the stock ones...


----------



## Sluggo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> I was thinking "Millennium Falcube," but Death Square sounds better. Haha


Lol, that's a good one!


----------



## liquidguy

just completed my temporary air 540 build today, oh boy do I love this case







went from a pile of parts and ******* rigged bench station to this, now just have to finish wrapping my thoughts on custom loop and new graphic cards


----------



## jameyscott

That's the Corsair H110 isn't it? If so, you might want to stick it up top and then put 3 120mm fans up in the front for the best airflow. Experiment between exhaust and intake and see what nets you the best temps between your CPU and GPU.


----------



## liquidguy

I thought about doing that after I got it all put together and closed up, I will probably switch it around tomorrow and see if It helps any, right now I have completed a 2 hour stress test on the fx 9370 chip and was reading right at 39.5 Celsius on all 8 cores at 2 hours in, but was jumping around from 39.2 Celsius to 42 Celsius throughout the test, I did not thing that was to bad at full load, that is or coarse on factory clock of 4.4 GHZ, I was going to wait to OverClock till I get my new loop planned and installed, but with temps like that I might be pushing it up tomorrow lol. If I switch it around I will post up some pics. I probably will though as the case sits on top of my desk to my right side about 1 foot and having those 4 Noctua's that close to my ear is a little loud for my liking so maybe moving it to the top and more "inside" the case and more distance till I hear it will quite it down a little. Don't get me wrong it is not unbearable by any means of the word nothing like my typhoons on my media center build but not desireable either if you know what i mean.


----------



## liquidguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> That's the Corsair H110 isn't it? If so, you might want to stick it up top and then put 3 120mm fans up in the front for the best airflow. Experiment between exhaust and intake and see what nets you the best temps between your CPU and GPU.


Oh yea, forgot to answer your main question, it is the H110.


----------



## Spelio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidguy*
> 
> just completed my temporary air 540 build today, oh boy do I love this case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> went from a pile of parts and ******* rigged bench station to this, now just have to finish wrapping my thoughts on custom loop and new graphic cards


Let me know how the front intake on that works! I have a H100i sitting here waiting to be installed that i'm wanting to front mount. I'm guessing I've got a few days to let you experiment







before my stuff finally arrives after this crap snow clears up.


----------



## liquidguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spelio*
> 
> Let me know how the front intake on that works! I have a H100i sitting here waiting to be installed that i'm wanting to front mount. I'm guessing I've got a few days to let you experiment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before my stuff finally arrives after this crap snow clears up.


so far it is working pretty good, I am thoroughly thrilled with the temps on my fx 9370, however like I stated above it is a little loud with the fans I have gone with but I will be experimenting a little, the main reason for putting it there this time was so I could ride a good amount of the wires coming through from the back side, and only have to see minimal amount, however I might have some plans worked up where I could top mount it and still hide the wires, time will tell, right now I am at 39.5 Celsius after 2 hours of stress test on the processor I did not even thing to check the temp of the GPU though I will do that before moving it to the top and see what it is, I just cracked the panel off and put my hand in there and it is kind of toasty right below the GPU, so maybe I can optimize the layout a little and drop the temps a bit on those, I do not think the temps on the CPU will go down much farther from what they are now.

My final loop I do will be gorgeous though, just ordered some more parts and getting closer to being able to do it.

Going to go with 2 r9 270 GPU's, same processor add 16 more GB of ram.

for the loop this is my current thinking 280 rad up front in push pull undervolted a bit. 1 240 rad on bottom where the hard drives currently are in push pull. Going to put SSD in the back in Raid and move the existing to harddrives to the back side behind the board, mod the panel either below the drives for a intake fan, and then add maybe a small 80mm or 2 to the rear above the SSD cage for exhuast so that drives can stay half way cool. then 1 240 rad on top up pull, and a 140 ran on the back exhaust for push pull. Run front rad to top rad to ram, to processor, to rear rad to bottom rad to gpus to front, and then of coarse in there some where mount a pump or two and a reservoir. Should be pretty sweet, overkill yes, but should allow me to run at low fan speeds most of the time, and then crank it up when need be, we shall see







.


----------



## WarDad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Ok thanks anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still wondering is it worth to spend like 100$ for 4x A14 PWM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> over the stock ones...


I hear the stock ones are garbage. Poor quality control.
The A14s are quite a leap in price. I bought them for quiet and a good match for my rads.
There are some decent choices for half the price.
Restrictive high fin count radiators need higher pressure fans.
Cases might benefit from an Air Channeling Fan.


----------



## Caldeio

Waiting on cpu, so cooler isn't installed all the way. I can't get it too sit right side up.

No main Hdd or gpu's either, gotta wait until I install CPU for easy access.


----------



## WarDad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Waiting on cpu, so cooler isn't installed all the way. I can't get it too sit right side up.
> 
> No main Hdd or gpu's either, gotta wait until I install CPU for easy access.


The pump could get air trapped in it. If it is turned so the hoses are on top the air bubbles can rise out of it.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarDad*
> 
> The pump could get air trapped in it. If it is turned so the hoses are on top the air bubbles can rise out of it.


Any ideas on how to do that? Seems like thats the way the pump wants to be and I dont want to break this thing!


----------



## liquidguy

Well everyone as promissed, I stated I would change it up a bit, I did not have enough room to do push pull on the top part due to how my MOBO is layed out, however I am getting better temps on the Graphic card and on the processor than what I was before after a 2 hour stress test just in Pull with the Rad on top with the Noctua Fans exhausting out the top, and Noctua fans on the intake on the front, with the same exhaust fan in the rear (all 140's) I am now getting roughly 8.5-9 degrees celsius lower under load. I may try and figure out a good way to put the Rad in push pull on the top still exhausting, will have to mod up the case a little though, and have 2 of the fans on top. If I can come up with a concrete way to do it withough completely butchering the case where it will look decent I will. Enough with the talking though here are the pics. Oh yea also forgot to mention on the intake fans on the front at full power they were still a little loud even with just the two of them for my liking (was about 1/2 as loud as before) I put the cord supplied with the fans on it that lowers the voltage and I am now at roughly 1/3rd the noise output that I was at before. All in all I am fairly with how it has turned out, as stated I would have much rather had push pull on top vs just pul but I am happy with the lower temps, and the lower noise, once I can muster up 3 120's I will put them on the front for intake and see about making push pull work on the top, I just took a quick look at it and it appears that if I cut out the top piece just for the fans, and left the rest in play the fans would stick out maybe 14mm.
Hmm, just had another though I could get some 120 to 140 adapters and see about doing it that way, for the push and then have the 140's pull, that might be the better way then no butchering the case to have things protruding out of it and would have clearence on the mobo.


----------



## psyside

Thanks alot buddy but can you put this a bit more simple? its hard to understand what you did and what you are getting now so i will try to make it less confusing









1. What temps did you have with stock fans on the case for the gpu, and are you using the same method/time to test the temps?

2. What cpu temps you had before and now?

3. What Nocutas are that NF A14 PWM?


----------



## liquidguy

Never had a stock fan, bought OEM AMD FC-9370 processor.

Cpu temps on stock Corsair H110 in push was getting close to 70 celsius at load when my system looked like this.



I then bought this corsair 540 case it arrived yesterday, along with 4 140mm Noctua A14 PWM's, put them on the radiator in push pull on the intake side and was getting 39.5 celsius at full load after 2 hours. this is what she looked like at that point.



Then it was brought up that might not be good blowing the hot air from the rad on the intake right onto my GPU, and it is generally better to have them exhaust through the top if possible, I had thought about this also after I had got everything put together and up and running, so when I woke up earlier after my nap I decided to tear her apart and redo it a little, push pull with these fans will not work on the top with my MOBO as some connectors are in the way, so I put it in Pull with 2 Noctua's left 2 Noctua's as intake fans stepped the voltage down with the supplied "LNB" cable (I think that is what they called it) and to my surprise after another 2 hour stress test I was down 9 degrees or so to just a little above 30 degrees Celsius at full load. So the way it is set up now is 1/3 the noise as my push pull on the intake, and 9 degrees lower in temp.

The system now looks like this.



My original post that started all of this today was on the last page I think. Whenever I make an update I will be sure to be a little more thorough and easier to follow should someone not have read my last post or can not find it. I am also documenting this build (it will be forever changing like most lol) in a thread I made in the liquid cooling section located here http://www.overclock.net/t/1466682/liquid-build-rev-1-corsair-corsair-540-case-ongoing-build-lots-of-pics-start-with-the-basics-going-to-end-up-with


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidguy*
> 
> Never had a stock fan, bought OEM AMD FC-9370 processor.
> 
> Cpu temps on stock Corsair H110 in push was getting close to 70 celsius at load when my system looked like this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then bought this corsair 540 case it arrived yesterday, along with 4 140mm Noctua A14 PWM's, put them on the radiator in push pull on the intake side and was getting 39.5 celsius at full load after 2 hours. this is what she looked like at that point.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then it was brought up that might not be good blowing the hot air from the rad on the intake right onto my GPU, and it is generally better to have them exhaust through the top if possible, I had thought about this also after I had got everything put together and up and running, so when I woke up earlier after my nap I decided to tear her apart and redo it a little, push pull with these fans will not work on the top with my MOBO as some connectors are in the way, so I put it in Pull with 2 Noctua's left 2 Noctua's as intake fans stepped the voltage down with the supplied "LNB" cable (I think that is what they called it) and to my surprise after another 2 hour stress test I was down 9 degrees or so to just a little above 30 degrees Celsius at full load. So the way it is set up now is 1/3 the noise as my push pull on the intake, and 9 degrees lower in temp.
> 
> The system now looks like this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My original post that started all of this today was on the last page I think. Whenever I make an update I will be sure to be a little more thorough and easier to follow should someone not have read my last post or can not find it. I am also documenting this build (it will be forever changing like most lol) in a thread I made in the liquid cooling section located here http://www.overclock.net/t/1466682/liquid-build-rev-1-corsair-corsair-540-case-ongoing-build-lots-of-pics-start-with-the-basics-going-to-end-up-with


Glad we were able to help you! I know what you mean about hitting the top connectors. I had to move my UT60 240 over a few mm and drill new holes just to keep that rad in there. Well worth it though!

Oh and it is LNA. It stands for Low Noise Adapter. All it does is forces the fan to run at a lower voltage. There is the LNA and ULNA. IIRC the LNA runs at 7v and the ULNA runs at 5v.


----------



## psyside

Thanks alot buddy rep +









Can you tell me about the gpu temps as well, do you remember what temp you had before you bought the 540, when it was on open bench and after? great setup








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidguy*
> 
> ....


----------



## liquidguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Thanks alot buddy rep +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell me about the gpu temps as well, do you remember what temp you had before you bought the 540, when it was on open bench and after? great setup


During 3dmark I would hit temps in the high mid 80's on average on open bench, in the case with the radiators in front I was hitting temps in the high mid 70's on average, and now I am in the low 70's. It is not the most powerful GPU in the world, it is a old 6770 that I had laying around, I am looking at getting 2 r9 270's or 270 x's haven't made up my mid yet, I'll get whatever I can find a good waterblock for.


----------



## psyside

Thanks for sharing, i will be replacing the stock fans with 3x different 140mm fans, don't know if this will make any negative impact on the cooling but still i will ask for some assistance from you and the other hopefully...

I will be moving the front stock fans to top, and installing 1x NF A14 PWM, 1x Scythe Slipstream 1700, and 1x Zalman ZMF4 at the rear. Now i wonder, is there a better setup? A14/Slipstream are high airflow/static pressure fans, so i guess best way would be if i used them at the front, and move the stock at top? what do you guys think, thanks.


----------



## liquidguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Thanks for sharing, i will be replacing the stock fans with 3x different 140mm fans, don't know if this will make any negative impact on the cooling but still i will ask for some assistance from you and the other hopefully...
> 
> I will be moving the front stock fans to top, and installing 1x NF A14 PWM, 1x Scythe Slipstream 1700, and 1x Zalman ZMF4 at the rear. Now i wonder, is there a better setup? A14/Slipstream are high airflow/static pressure fans, so i guess best way would be if i used them at the front, and move the stock at top? what do you guys think, thanks.


Are you using liquid cooling of any sort, if so what size radiator, where are you going to locate it at? or are you on just air?


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidguy*
> 
> Are you using liquid cooling of any sort, if so what size radiator, where are you going to locate it at? or are you on just air?


Just air


----------



## liquidguy

Been a long time since I have done anything with just air, but if memory serves me correctly, you want a negative pressure inside the case, so you want more air going out than coming in (I could be wrong do not quote me on that). And of coarse you want good air flow as well, I used to use dry ice and water and set it in front of my intake fans to see how it traveled through the case, I would put some hi RPM fans on the intake, and then you want more air leaving but you do not want it all to just go 1 direction either as you want airflow across all parts, so put a high CFM fan for exhaust in the back, and then up top I would do multiple fans that aren't as much CFM each as the single one in the back if that makes since.

I could be completely off on that, but like I said if my memory serves me correctly that is how I used to do it, the main thing is just making sure you have good airflow throughout the case and across everything it needs to get to the dry ice trick works real good for that (at least it always did for me anyways). If I remember correctly the negative pressure in the case was to help minimize dust inside the case.


----------



## TanTien

This is my rig








I'm really happy with this case, cable management was super easy to do and I have a lot of space to work with. I put my HDDs on top of my PSU in case you're wondering where they are.





I got a FX-8320 inside cooled by a Thermalright Silver-Arrow SB-E. The motherboard is a Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 with G.Skill RipjawsX 8GB special edition RAM. And I got a EVGA GTX660Ti in there too. For the good sound output I have a Creative Recon3D soundcard in there. Nothing special I know but I'm still proud of it








I'll probably get some sleeved cable extensions in the near future. Some time this year a new graphics card will follow as well as custom watercooling (at least for the CPU).


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidguy*
> 
> Been a long time since I have done anything with just air, but if memory serves me correctly, you want a negative pressure inside the case, so you want more air going out than coming in (I could be wrong do not quote me on that). And of coarse you want good air flow as well, I used to use dry ice and water and set it in front of my intake fans to see how it traveled through the case, I would put some hi RPM fans on the intake, and then you want more air leaving but you do not want it all to just go 1 direction either as you want airflow across all parts, so put a high CFM fan for exhaust in the back, and then up top I would do multiple fans that aren't as much CFM each as the single one in the back if that makes since.
> 
> I could be completely off on that, but like I said if my memory serves me correctly that is how I used to do it, the main thing is just making sure you have good airflow throughout the case and across everything it needs to get to the dry ice trick works real good for that (at least it always did for me anyways). If I remember correctly the negative pressure in the case was to help minimize dust inside the case.


Positive pressure is optimal. Especially in a case with as many vents as this one.


----------



## WarDad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Any ideas on how to do that? Seems like thats the way the pump wants to be and I dont want to break this thing!


Well, at least turn it side ways. It gets a chance to purge the bubbles. See this post:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/official-corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery/5000#post_21772887


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidguy*
> 
> Been a long time since I have done anything with just air, but if memory serves me correctly, you want a negative pressure inside the case, so you want more air going out than coming in (I could be wrong do not quote me on that). And of coarse you want good air flow as well, I used to use dry ice and water and set it in front of my intake fans to see how it traveled through the case, I would put some hi RPM fans on the intake, and then you want more air leaving but you do not want it all to just go 1 direction either as you want airflow across all parts, so put a high CFM fan for exhaust in the back, and then up top I would do multiple fans that aren't as much CFM each as the single one in the back if that makes since.
> 
> I could be completely off on that, but like I said if my memory serves me correctly that is how I used to do it, the main thing is just making sure you have good airflow throughout the case and across everything it needs to get to the dry ice trick works real good for that (at least it always did for me anyways). If I remember correctly the negative pressure in the case was to help minimize dust inside the case.


Thanks for sharing your experience


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toloveistorebel*
> 
> Nice! Yeah I'm still working on my LEGO Star Wars collection. At the moment I only have the first two full series of the little mini planet/globe cased display sets (can't remember what they're called now, they're still packed from the move). My buddy works at the LEGO store here in Orlando so he gets me the hookup at times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putting up my Star Wars posters and other stuff in my man cave here pretty soon.
> 
> I've got my 540 build all finished. Well mostly. I'd still like to get the NZXT Hue but that will have to wait a bit. I installed the Hyper 212 Evo today and was very disappointed in the fan. It's so loud! If I take it down around 1000RPM its better but still louder than the AF140s that came with the case and my 3 AF120 Quiet edition fans. I went ahead and emailed Cooler Master support and put my 4th AF120 on there. It probably won't work as well as an SP120 but after doing some stress testing in Prime95 temps are looking good (not overclocking my 3770K yet). Using my NZXT Mix 2 I've got all 6 of the case fans at the lowest setting.and the AF120 on the Evo a bit lower than max. Temps never got above 65C after running for over an hour. Idle is around 26C. Ambient is roughly 24C.
> 
> I'll post some finished pictures here soon.


I'd leave that loud fan on the radiator until you can buy a good replacement. AF fans are not good fans for radiators. Radiators should have a fan with a good static pressure rating and the AF series fans offer no static pressure.

The AIO closed-loop coolers always have loud stock fans. That's why you see so many of us replacing them with after-market fans. The better fans for this use are the AP-15, Noiseblocker e-loop B12, Corsair SP120 or other similar static pressure fans.


----------



## toloveistorebel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I'd leave that loud fan on the radiator until you can buy a good replacement. AF fans are not good fans for radiators. Radiators should have a fan with a good static pressure rating and the AF series fans offer no static pressure.
> 
> The AIO closed-loop coolers always have loud stock fans. That's why you see so many of us replacing them with after-market fans. The better fans for this use are the AP-15, Noiseblocker e-loop B12, Corsair SP120 or other similar static pressure fans.


Yeah I was pretty worried putting that AF120 on there. But temps have been _ok_ so far and not more than 1C different from the stock fan. I was very surprised with the results. I'll probably just put the stock fan back on it and run it at low RPMs anyway though. This is my first aftermarket cooler and it just threw me off. I guess I was just expecting too much out of a $34 cooler.

Having the three white LED AF120's on the front plus the Sentry Mix 2 set on the red LED setting for the numbers looks _really_ freaking sweet. I love that the AF120's are not super bright and just have a nice glow. Being able to control the fans manually like that is just awesome too. So quiet and still decent temps.


----------



## Spelio

Welp, day 2 of delay parts, at least I'm sure of it as It's still snowing here. I do have one more part that shows in-transit and on time for today, so I shall see how that plays out. The anticipation is killing me here! I'm soo ready to build this thing


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toloveistorebel*
> 
> Yeah I was pretty worried putting that AF120 on there. But temps have been _ok_ so far and not more than 1C different from the stock fan. I was very surprised with the results. I'll probably just put the stock fan back on it and run it at low RPMs anyway though. This is my first aftermarket cooler and it just threw me off. I guess I was just expecting too much out of a $34 cooler.
> 
> Having the three white LED AF120's on the front plus the Sentry Mix 2 set on the red LED setting for the numbers looks _really_ freaking sweet. I love that the AF120's are not super bright and just have a nice glow. Being able to control the fans manually like that is just awesome too. So quiet and still decent temps.


I'm sorry, I misunderstood which cooler you were using. I thought you had the all-in-one closed loop water cooler that CoolerMaster makes. I checked google though and I see you have an air cooler.

You will still want a good static pressure fan though because of the heatsink fins. The only thing that changes from I said before is that I'm not certain what fans you can use with that model of air cooler. I imagine you should be able to use just about any fan, but you will still want one that is designed for static pressure.

There may be a thread here on OCN for the Hyper 212 Evo cooler. If there is, they would be able to tell you what options you have for fans and how well each will perform.


----------



## Caldeio

Still no processor, so no testing!

Looks like I can make the pump stand up, but the hoses want to come out of the case (I think they'll almost touch the glass with the case closed). Just starting into bios and this thing pushes wayyyy more air now. I can feel those 3 sp's blowing hard on my hard where my cpu goes and before I had to be right in front of a 140mm fan before.

I made my H110 exhaust, it's pull setup so I can clean the dust from the inside. I don't think the rear stock 140mm fan has enough to exhaust if I make the H110 intake as well. I'll test that when my processor gets here.

HMM tigerdirect gave me a 100$ gift certificate. I might get my processor on there now, I have 127$ credit total I think. It would make the 4770k $207.11 with 2 day shipping.


----------



## TanTien

Wow, the temps in this case are insane! Just did some testing for the CPU and GPU. In comparison with my old xigmatek utgard temps went down by about 3-6C. Awesome!
Do you think putting fans in the top is worth it? atm I got a 140 and a 120mm fan as intakes in the front and one 140mm as exhaust in the back.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TanTien*
> 
> Wow, the temps in this case are insane! Just did some testing for the CPU and GPU. In comparison with my old xigmatek utgard temps went down by about 3-6C. Awesome!
> *Do you think putting fans in the top is worth it? atm I got a 140 and a 120mm fan as intakes in the front and one 140mm as exhaust in the ba**ck*.


This is what i want to know


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> This is what i want to know


No stats yet, but I can say 95% that it'll drastically improve temps.

1x stock 140mm rear
3x sp120's front
2 stock h110 140mm's up top, then the radiator for a pull config.

Very very nice!


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> No stats yet, but I can say 95% that it'll drastically improve temps.
> 
> 1x stock 140mm rear
> 3x sp120's front
> 2 stock h110 140mm's up top, then the radiator for a pull config.
> 
> Very very nice!


Yes, no problem bro, don't get me wrong, i'm just interested i don't push you or anything, when its down its done


----------



## EJSEJS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> 2 stock h110 140mm's up top, then the radiator for a pull config.


The stock fans of the H110 are a lot better in push mode, Why put them in pull mode?


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

So i'm still at a loss, its buying day, and i still need 2 radiators for my air 540, just dunno which 2 are going to be optimal thermal performance, any suggestions?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EJSEJS*
> 
> The stock fans of the H110 are a lot better in push mode, Why put them in pull mode?


dust, and why would that be? CFM will be the same in either push or pull


----------



## vercomtech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> So i'm still at a loss, its buying day, and i still need 2 radiators for my air 540, just dunno which 2 are going to be optimal thermal performance, any suggestions?


I'm a huge fan of HWLabs BlackIce rads

For low flow 140mm fans (Top Rad):

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_458&products_id=27521

For high flow 120mm fans (Front Rad):

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_200&products_id=20984


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> So i'm still at a loss, its buying day, and i still need 2 radiators for my air 540, just dunno which 2 are going to be optimal thermal performance, any suggestions?


I've got a ut60 240 and 360 for my current config. It does insanely well. With my ap15s at 60-75% my gpus don't see above 45c while gaming and my 3930k doesn't see above 65c with 1.425 pumping through it.


----------



## masscrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> So i'm still at a loss, its buying day, and i still need 2 radiators for my air 540, just dunno which 2 are going to be optimal thermal performance, any suggestions?


Planning on getting ST30 360 and XT45 240 - Mainly so i can have fans mounted inside and have use of both HDD bays although having done more research it seems its impossible to have a front 360 rad and have use of one of the HDD bays :/

Will still go for the setup and try to mount my 3.5" drives elsewhere in the case.


----------



## liquidguy

So as some of you may know I moved my Rad from the front of the case to the top and can not keep push pull with 140mm fans on either side, I currently have them in Pull, and I am see pretty good temps on the CPU, I am thinking about moving my HardDrives to the back, moving my 2 Noctua's on the front to the bottom where the Hard Drives are at, and then getting 2 BGears 120mm to 140mm fan adapter, and 2 Corsair 120mm PWM high Performance fans, they are rated at like 3.something static pressure, and putting them on the bottom of the rad in push, so that I am in push pull exhausting out the top and the rear, and then intake in the front with 3 120mm Corsair quite edition case fans, and then 2 140mm Nocuta PWM fans intake from the bottom.

What are your all's thoughts on this? I really want push pull on this Rad, but with 140's this is not possible, and I would rather on the front have 3 120's than 2 140's that wat I can take full advantage of all the fan space that is available to me, however I do not want to just not use the 2 Nocuta fans that are on the front if I do any of this as they are like $30 a piece.

Any thoughts are welcome









Thanks


----------



## Jimbo64

Nothing fancy but here's mine


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masscrazy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> So i'm still at a loss, its buying day, and i still need 2 radiators for my air 540, just dunno which 2 are going to be optimal thermal performance, any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> Planning on getting ST30 360 and XT45 240 - Mainly so i can have fans mounted inside and have use of both HDD bays although having done more research it seems its impossible to have a front 360 rad and have use of one of the HDD bays :/
> 
> Will still go for the setup and try to mount my 3.5" drives elsewhere in the case.
Click to expand...

Just did that exact setup, you can use the hdd bay in back and in the the psu side. That's where I relocated mine, the hdd looks dumb to me on the bottom. I had to go with the fans inside so I could use a filter, to much dust where I am. My temps are really good with very high overclocks on both cpu and gpu.

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## jameyscott

Looking good! You might want to consider putting the h100i on the top though. Then you'll see a drop in gpu temps. You're effectively blowing hot air into your gpu.


----------



## Jimbo64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Looking good! You might want to consider putting the h100i on the top though. Then you'll see a drop in gpu temps. You're effectively blowing hot air into your gpu.


I plan to water cool the GPU as soon as I get my NZXT G10. That won't be until some time in March, though.









I do appreciate your input!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbo64*
> 
> I plan to water cool the GPU as soon as I get my NZXT G10. That won't be until some time in March, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do appreciate your input!


I plan on getting one as well for my second system, but I didn't realize you had to pre order from their website.

How long ago did you buy it? I'm interested in the downtime from buying to actually receiving it.


----------



## Spelio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Looking good! You might want to consider putting the h100i on the top though. Then you'll see a drop in gpu temps. You're effectively blowing hot air into your gpu.


Well that helps me for when I go to put my stuff in, whenever that friggin happens







And I'm to assume I would put the fans in a push or pull to pull the air out through the top?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spelio*
> 
> Well that helps me for when I go to put my stuff in, whenever that friggin happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm to assume I would put the fans in a push or pull to pull the air out through the top?


Gotta experiment what works best for you. I personally went with top and front as intake and the back as exhaust. Another option is front and back as intake and top as exhaust. Just depends on what works best for your hardware.


----------



## Jimbo64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I plan on getting one as well for my second system, but I didn't realize you had to pre order from their website.
> 
> How long ago did you buy it? I'm interested in the downtime from buying to actually receiving it.


I placed my order January 31st. Just checked their website and it says: "Batch 3 Ship Date: Mid- February TBD ( Orders starting Jan 13 + )" so I'll guess I'm getting it sooner.

I plan to pair it with either an NZXT X40 (push-pull rear exhaust) or with an H90. I haven't decided yet but I do want to go with at 140MM cooler.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbo64*
> 
> I placed my order January 31st. Just checked their website and it says: "Batch 3 Ship Date: Mid- February TBD ( Orders starting Jan 13 + )" so I'll guess I'm getting it sooner.
> 
> I plan to pair it with either an NZXT X40 (push-pull rear exhaust) or with an H90. I haven't decided yet but I do want to go with at 140MM cooler.


I plan on using the h105.







besides the h110 and nzxt x60 its the biggest aio that is asetek based. My c70 supports a dual 120 in the front, so that's what I'm going to use! I figured the bigger the better because I could run the fans at a lower speed and end up with equal if not better cooling performance over the single 140mm rads.


----------



## Sluggo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masscrazy*
> 
> Planning on getting ST30 360 and XT45 240 - Mainly so i can have fans mounted inside


Yup, exact same rads I'm using and for the same reason. Seems like a popular rad combo for this case.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sluggo*
> 
> Yup, exact same rads I'm using and for the same reason. Seems like a popular rad combo for this case.


But not as fun as ut60s! In all honesty, I wish I would have gone with the xt45s. They just fit better in this case. Although this case looks awesome fully filled with my ut60s!


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vercomtech*
> 
> I'm a huge fan of HWLabs BlackIce rads
> 
> For low flow 140mm fans (Top Rad):
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_458&products_id=27521
> 
> For high flow 120mm fans (Front Rad):
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_200&products_id=20984


do you have this exact setup? or just recommending?


----------



## Sluggo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> But not as fun as ut60s! In all honesty, I wish I would have gone with the xt45s. They just fit better in this case. Although this case looks awesome fully filled with my ut60s!


The only reason I didn't go for the XT45 360 is because I wanted to utilize the dust filter and have the fans on the inside. My main challenge though is figuring out how I'm going to position two D5's and res tops in the back of the case. I have a few ideas, but haven't decided yet. Most likely I will fabricate and mod a metal sheet over the 5.25" bay cage and mount one that way, then mount the second one on the rear wall above the psu. Scary, I know


----------



## jameyscott

You can remove the 5.25 bay with four thumb screws and mount it to the main chassis.









I mounted my d5 above my psu. I'll post a pic when I get home.


----------



## Sluggo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You can remove the 5.25 bay with four thumb screws and mount it to the main chassis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mounted my d5 above my psu. I'll post a pic when I get home.


Yes but I need the bay


----------



## Sluggo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sluggo*
> 
> Yes but I need the bay


Well, maybe I won't if I go with an external DVD/CD and just use my fan controller in there. Hmmm....


----------



## jameyscott

External fan controller sounds awesome.







if I don't move up to the 900d or the phanteks enthoo primo, I'll be doing an external fan controller because if I decide to go ahead and mod this case I'll have 4 360s and dual 240s. Muahahah!


----------



## Sluggo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> External fan controller sounds awesome.


I already have a Lamptron FC8 that I'm going to move over from my old rig. Unless there's some kind of external housing for it, I'll need to put it in the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> if I don't move up to the 900d or the phanteks enthoo primo, I'll be doing an external fan controller because if I decide to go ahead and mod this case I'll have 4 360s and dual 240s. Muahahah!


What? That would be a heck of a mod. You might be better off with a bigger case.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sluggo*
> 
> I already have a Lamptron FC8 that I'm going to move over from my old rig. Unless there's some kind of external housing for it, I'll need to put it in the case.
> What? That would be a heck of a mod. You might be better off with a bigger case.


Better off, probably. But what would be the fun in that? I just don't want to hack up the beautiful case or have my main rig down while I get it all together. That's what holding me back

You can get external 5.25 bay adapters, and they make up to 4ft fan extension cables.


----------



## Sluggo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You can get external 5.25 bay adapters, and they make up to 4ft fan extension cables.


this is true


----------



## psyside

I;m so glad i ordered the NF A14 PWM, it seems that it beats all of the high end performing fans i saw by now including the AP141 & BV by whole 3/4c!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> I;m so glad i ordered the NF A14 PWM, it seems that it beats all of the high end performing fans i saw by now including the AP141 by whole 3c!


While it is a good fan, thats a very small sample size to be comparing fans. They only tested 4 fans. :/


----------



## psyside

They tested 2 of the highest performance fans together with NF A14 PW, AP 141, and BV.. The difference is too big to think that other fans will beat it at similar noise. Myabe its same with the other highest performance once? don't know but at least is noticeably better then the FLX version


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> They testes 2 of the highest performance fans together with NF A14 PW, AP 141, and BV.. The difference is too big to think that other fans will beat it at similar noise. Myabe its same with the other highest performance once? don't know but at least is noticeably better then the FLX version


Yeah, I've got the FLX version by accident. I wasn't able to cancel the order on all there fans when I bought them. I was able to cancel them on and get two A14 PWM, but I'mstill stuck with one flx. Not sure what I'm going to do with it. Probably just throw it in my HTPC when I get that build started.


----------



## psyside

Hey the FLX is still a beast, just not as good as the PWM its the same fan, just 300RPM higher RPM









I hope that replacing stock fans on Air 540, the front ones and rear one, and also putting the stock on top, while using A14 PWM, Slipstream 1700 RPM front - and Zalman F4 at the rear, will reduce the temps for at least 3c on the gpu if not i'm really going to be disappointed, not really concern by the cpu temps, they are fine anyway.

I paid like 50 euros for customs fans, i hope it will be worth it.


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

so whats the general consensus between the ST30 360 and XT45 240, or the Black Ice GTX 280 and 360.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Hey the FLX is still a beast, just not as good as the PWM its the same fan, just 300RPM higher RPM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that replacing stock fans on Air 540, the front ones and rear one, and also putting the stock on top, while using A14 PWM, Slipstream 1700 RPM front - and Zalman F4 at the rear, will reduce the temps for at least 3c on the gpu if not i'm really going to be disappointed, not really concern by the cpu temps, they are fine anyway.
> 
> I paid like 50 euros for customs fans, i hope it will be worth it.


When I switched the front fans to three AP15s I saw about a 5-7C drop in load temps on the graphics cards Gave me a little more room to push them when I was on air.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> so whats the general consensus between the ST30 360 and XT45 240, or the Black Ice GTX 280 and 360.


Crap, sorry mate. I forge to give you those pics. 
I can get some better ones that are newer if you like I could also get some pics of it when I installed my X79 Dark as I did have to drill new mounting holes becuase the X79 Dark was with most X79 boards have bigger VRMs and required more headroom than my ASUS Maximus VI Hero did.

EDIT: As you can see the 240 is almost digging into the 360. Unless you get a really, really thin 360, you're best off going with a 240 and 360.

link

Here's a link to Martin's liquid lab where he tested a bunch of radiators. To my surprise, the UT60 and XT45 dont differ all that much at 1800RPM and the ST30 even perform better at 800RPM. UT60 is still technically king, but the differences are minimal. If I was doing it again, I'd probably go with the XT45 because the difference is just a few watts and it would have been easier to get everything all in. My case is very, very tight now. My graphics cards are about 3-5mm from the front radiator, the top radiator almost sits on the VRMs... Yeah, I've pretty much maxed out the potential of this case without getting into some heavy modding.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> When I switched the front fans to three AP15s I saw about a 5-7C drop in load temps on the graphics cards Gave me a little more room to push them when I was on air.


5-7 is huge difference! did you put the stock fans on the top?


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

i'm using a MSI Big Bang Xpower II so its a pretty big motherboard also with that wierd machine gun looking VRM heatsink


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> 5-7 is huge difference! did you put the stock fans on the top?


Nope, I had the Corsair H110 with Noctua A14 PWMs up there in exhaust.

Speaking of fans, I really wish I could find my box of fans. I have like 12 unused fans in there that need to be put to some good use and I can't find it after I moved. =/

Then you'd be best off using the ST30 or XT45. My UT60 with fans just barely hit the VRMs, so the extra 15mm of clearance would help you out! Unless you just want the absolute best and then all you have to do is drill 8 new holes at the top and shave off a little bit of the plastic piece that mounds to the main chassis and then get rid of one of the lock in guides on the top fan grill.


----------



## psyside

Thanks for the tips. I'm strictly air guy, i try to find the best configuration for my Air 540 in order to achieve best airflow, i wonder does placing the stock fans on top worth it or i should keep them/sell them, hope someone used them and remember the before and after temps, i know one forum member will make before and after test with custom fans on his 540


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Thanks for the tips. I'm strictly air guy, i try to find the best configuration for my Air 540 in order to achieve best airflow, i wonder does placing the stock fans on top worth it or i should keep them/sell them, hope someone used them and remember the before and after temps, i know one forum member will make before and after test with custom fans on his 540


They aren't really bad fans per say. IIRC they are just stripped down af140s, so in a less restrictive environment like the top of the case they should do fairly well.


----------



## psyside

Good to know


----------



## liquidguy

So as some of you may know I moved my Rad from the front of the case to the top and can not keep push pull with 140mm fans on either side, I currently have them in Pull, and I am see pretty good temps on the CPU, I am thinking about moving my HardDrives to the back, moving my 2 Noctua's on the front to the bottom where the Hard Drives are at, and then getting 2 BGears 120mm to 140mm fan adapter, and 2 Corsair 120mm PWM high Performance fans, they are rated at like 3.something static pressure, and putting them on the bottom of the rad in push, so that I am in push pull exhausting out the top and the rear, and then intake in the front with 3 120mm Corsair quite edition case fans, and then 2 140mm Nocuta PWM fans intake from the bottom.

What are your all's thoughts on this? I really want push pull on this Rad, but with 140's this is not possible, and I would rather on the front have 3 120's than 2 140's that wat I can take full advantage of all the fan space that is available to me, however I do not want to just not use the 2 Nocuta fans that are on the front if I do any of this as they are like $30 a piece.

Any thoughts are welcome smile.gif


----------



## jameyscott

You can always drill new mounting holes to move it closer to the window. I had to do that with my ut60 240 in order to keep using it with my evga x79 dark. I can take some pictures after I wake up as I am on mobile and in bed now.


----------



## liquidguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You can always drill new mounting holes to move it closer to the window. I had to do that with my ut60 240 in order to keep using it with my evga x79 dark. I can take some pictures after I wake up as I am on mobile and in bed now.


That would be awesome I looked and I didn't see where I would drill no holes at as they are already fairly close to the edge, unless you are talking about under the trip piece to the left of where the cover is above the fans.


----------



## tomho147

This is my build


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomho147*
> 
> This is my build
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I saw a post a couple pages back where someone was asking about a 360 rad for the front panel that would allow use of the HDD tray in the bottom of the case. Could you please tell us which radiator and what type of fittings you used to accomplish this? Its a question that gets asked frequently, so I'm certain it would be appreciated by everyone! Thanks!


----------



## tomho147

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I saw a post a couple pages back where someone was asking about a 360 rad for the front panel that would allow use of the HDD tray in the bottom of the case. Could you please tell us which radiator and what type of fittings you used to accomplish this? Its a question that gets asked frequently, so I'm certain it would be appreciated by everyone! Thanks!


Actually it won't fit normally, but i shifted up the radiator a little bit by mounting the fan's screws differently. You can see it here.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Just ordered a Silverstone Strider for $85 after some gift card balances I have and when I get her in I'll take some proper pictures of my case to add to the club, then I'll be able to sell my seasonic. You may ask why get rid of my seasonic, well I'm tired of dealing with my lackluster ability to sleeve and an ready to admit I'm not sleeve guru like some on here. I love the look of the flat cables that come with this psu and hey black match's everything.


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomho147*
> 
> This is my build


Nice looking build!


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomho147*
> 
> Actually it won't fit normally, but i shifted up the radiator a little bit by mounting the fan's screws differently. You can see it here.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is a very clever and simple mod to offset the radiator enough to allow use of the HDD tray. I don't think I've seen anyone else here use this method to make a 360 fit and still use the HDD tray. The other examples I've seen all involved a very specific combination of radiators and fittings. Thanks for taking the time to upload the picture detailing the offset you used.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomho147*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I saw a post a couple pages back where someone was asking about a 360 rad for the front panel that would allow use of the HDD tray in the bottom of the case. Could you please tell us which radiator and what type of fittings you used to accomplish this? Its a question that gets asked frequently, so I'm certain it would be appreciated by everyone! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it won't fit normally, but i shifted up the radiator a little bit by mounting the fan's screws differently. You can see it here.
Click to expand...

I had to move the holes up as well to get a 360 in.


----------



## excildor

Fairly basic build. I moved to stock fan to the top as an intake above the VRMs. Hopefully that will get some cool air on them.

Any advice on how tight the CPU block should be? I just got it as tight as I could by finger, no screw driver.


----------



## masscrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomho147*
> 
> Actually it won't fit normally, but i shifted up the radiator a little bit by mounting the fan's screws differently. You can see it here.


Been trying to get an answer about using both HDD bay forevaaaaaaaa

I finally did, and it is not possible without doing some sort of mod.

Can you tell us what rads you are using and how to go about the mod?


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *excildor*
> 
> 
> 
> Fairly basic build. I moved to stock fan to the top as an intake above the VRMs. Hopefully that will get some cool air on them.
> 
> Any advice on how tight the CPU block should be? I just got it as tight as I could by finger, no screw driver.


I would put a screw driver on them and tighten them just a bit. The contact between the waterblock and the cpu is extremely critical for effective cooling. If those screws vibrate loose even a little bit you could burn up the cpu in no time flat.

A half turn each should be sufficient.


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I would put a screw driver on them and tighten them just a bit. The contact between the waterblock and the cpu is extremely critical for effective cooling. If those screws vibrate loose even a little bit you could burn up the cpu in no time flat.
> 
> A half turn each should be sufficient.


Yup agreed...I'd get out the screw driver too.









But just to add, most heat sinks I've dealt with, you have to thread the bracket on until the screws bottom out. AFAIK, the Asetek AIO brackets are no different.


----------



## excildor

Thanks for the advice. I'm glad I asked, with a screw driver some of them turned pretty easy. One of the reviews on newegg said they where easy to over tighten and bend pins. So I was reluctant to get out the screw driver. Looking at it while tightening it they do indeed bottom out. Maybe if you tightened one all the way while the other 3 are still lose you could bend pins.

Thanks again.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I would put a screw driver on them and tighten them just a bit. The contact between the waterblock and the cpu is extremely critical for effective cooling. If those screws vibrate loose even a little bit you could burn up the cpu in no time flat.
> 
> A half turn each should be sufficient.


No! AIO units are meant to be tightened by hand and not by screw. Too much pressure and you'll end up bending pins are causing BSODs. I thought the same way when I first got my Corsair H110, and I tightened it down too much and it caused me to be unstable at stock. I read up about it, and then reinstalled, and replaced TIM, and then I was just fine and dandy.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidguy*
> 
> That would be awesome I looked and I didn't see where I would drill no holes at as they are already fairly close to the edge, unless you are talking about under the trip piece to the left of where the cover is above the fans.


Wife drug me around town because it's Valentine's day, so sorry I wasn't able to get pictures until now, but here they are!



Ignore the dust.







I've been meaning to clean my system out, but I'm just always so dang busy and I'm out of canned air.


You can see how I barely had to move it and it will definitely work with a H110. I honestly wish I would have thought about doing this sooner as I wanted to do P/P on my H110 before I switched to a custom loop. Now it resides in my C70 with my semi-goldenish 4770k.

Here's where I just drilled out the plastic to make it fit. I meant to do a better job. =/

Pro tip. If you are tired or are overworked from trying to make everything perfect, just stop and do something else. I was frustrated and didn't take my time with the plastic piece that connects to the main chassis. As you can see I just cut to make it fit., I didn't make it all pretty like I originally planned. Now, it's not that big of a blunder as it will always be covered, but just take that into consideration.

I did this after installing the new mobo, cleaning blocks, rads, and stuff. I was tired, had to work a 16 hour shift the next day and wanted my system to be leak testing so I could mess around with it that night.


----------



## mlam93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaDes55*
> 
> 3 types of tubing and 3 types of fittings, I could not live with that anymore, so modified again, here is the result


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaDes55*
> 
> 3 types of tubing and 3 types of fittings, I could not live with that anymore, so modified again, here is the result


can you link me to the brackets holding your res? i wanted to put my photon 170 there but it was too tall and hit the fan, these look like they can do the trcik


----------



## HaDes55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mlam93*
> 
> can you link me to the brackets holding your res? i wanted to put my photon 170 there but it was too tall and hit the fan, these look like they can do the trcik


i had to add a piece of metal between the bracket and the case to clear the fan, the brackets came with the res.


----------



## toloveistorebel




----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toloveistorebel*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good! You did a pretty awesome job with the cable management. Any reason you took out the second hotswap bay sata+power?


----------



## toloveistorebel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Looking good! You did a pretty awesome job with the cable management. Any reason you took out the second hotswap bay sata+power?


Thanks! Yeah I took it out to get the cables out of the way in the back, plus I only have one platter drive. I didn't even think to look and see if I could remove the HDD bay all together (other than the slider obviously).


----------



## Spelio

FINALLY!! Most of my stuff arrived today! Mostly all of my parts are here! Yay, this case is awesome!! My only grip is I can't turn it sideways in my cabinet







Oh well, I'm loving it! I'll get some pics up soon!


----------



## njscorreia

I'm planning to get this case for my first computer build. Would it be suitable for my MSI MPower motherboard and my Noctua NH-D14 cpu cooler?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *njscorreia*
> 
> I'm planning to get this case for my first computer build. Would it be suitable for my MSI MPower motherboard and my Noctua NH-D14 cpu cooler?
> Thanks in advance.


It'll fit them just fine! Can't wait to see your build!


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomho147*
> 
> This is my build


that looks perfect, what radiators are those


----------



## tomho147

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> that looks perfect, what radiators are those


Nothing fancy really, I got those rads from a Chinese online store. Cheap but work just fine. This is also a mining rig so temp for the GPUs are about 60 something when mining.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Ok guys here is the final Parts List for my build, and total cost. -> http://pcpartpicker.com/user/bassfisher0703/saved/3Lds Lemmie know what you guys think. How did I do? Only thing left is the CPU, Motherboard, and the Last GPU. Last parts be here Monday then gotta find time to run up to Microcenter to get the CPU and Motherboard. Can't Wait!!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Ok guys here is the final Parts List for my build, and total cost. -> http://pcpartpicker.com/user/bassfisher0703/saved/3Lds Lemmie know what you guys think. How did I do? Only thing left is the CPU, Motherboard, and the Last GPU. Last parts be here Monday then gotta find time to run up to Microcenter to get the CPU and Motherboard. Can't Wait!!


Looks good, but why not go for a 3770k or 4770k instead? There real isn't much difference between the three.

It all looks like an awesome rig thougj. You'll definitely be pleased.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Looks good, but why not go for a 3770k or 4770k instead? There real isn't much difference between the three.
> 
> It all looks like an awesome rig thougj. You'll definitely be pleased.


I wanted the Black Edition Motherboard for the x2 x16 slots, the quad channel memory and the expandability of x79, and the looks. And honestly there wasn't much price difference between both components. Eventually ill pick up a 4930k, and the 3rd 780 in the future but for now this will do.

Next year might yield a full custom water loop but well see.


----------



## equlizer

Currently running 3 Kaze JYUNI pwm fans in front (74cfm, 26dba, .18amp). Will i see a difference if i switch them out to the corsair SP120 high performance fans?

I wonder how much cfm i am loosing with the kaze fans or if any:h34r-smi


----------



## masscrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomho147*
> 
> Nothing fancy really, I got those rads from a Chinese online store. Cheap but work just fine. This is also a mining rig so temp for the GPUs are about 60 something when mining.


What is the thickness of the rads?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> I wanted the Black Edition Motherboard for the x2 x16 slots, the quad channel memory and the expandability of x79, and the looks. And honestly there wasn't much price difference between both components. Eventually ill pick up a 4930k, and the 3rd 780 in the future but for now this will do.
> 
> Next year might yield a full custom water loop but well see.


Sounds like a plan.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlizer*
> 
> Currently running 3 Kaze JYUNI pwm fans in front (74cfm, 26dba, .18amp). Will i see a difference if i switch them out to the corsair SP120 high performance fans?
> 
> I wonder how much cfm i am loosing with the kaze fans or if any:h34r-smi


I'll do a bit of research on those fans, but if they aren't SP optimized you could be looking at 3-5c difference on gpu and maybe a few degrees on cpu.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> I wanted the Black Edition Motherboard for the x2 x16 slots, the quad channel memory and the expandability of x79, and the looks. And honestly there wasn't much price difference between both components. Eventually ill pick up a 4930k, and the 3rd 780 in the future but for now this will do.
> 
> Next year might yield a full custom water loop but well see.


I was also thinking about upgrading to x79, but figure I'll wait until Q3/Q4 x99 Haswell-E and DDR4 support.. I'm saving now as I know an 8 core and DDR4 is going to be pricey! Lol

Anyway, nice build you will have there.


----------



## tomho147

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masscrazy*
> 
> What is the thickness of the rads?


both are 45mm


----------



## masscrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomho147*
> 
> both are 45mm


Thanks, I thought so.

Although the XT45 45mm 240 rad and XT45 45mm 360 rad wont work together in the 540 with the fans mounted on the inside it seems by all the pictures i've seen

Has anyone tried the technique by tomho147, only mounting the rad with the upper screws holes and so shifting the rad up and allowing use of both HDD bays for 3.5" drives?


----------



## Jorj103

Greetings from Greece..... Been working on my 540 for a while now. Still a couple of final things to be added ( cpu - ram - Gpu block leds / LED strip / Titan Backplate ).

Here are some photos as it is atm.




I will add a new bottom back and front cover i have been working on and propably acrylic tubing in the future because now im financially broke after all this....
open to suggestions..


----------



## Vin Propane

Nothing fancy here. Just a question on optimizing air movement. How does this look? Should I use the radiator as an exhaust instead?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vin Propane*
> 
> Nothing fancy here. Just a question on optimizing air movement. How does this look? Should I use the radiator as an exhaust instead?


That setup will keep your cpu cooler, but increase your case temps. Putting the radiator as exhaust would have the reverse affect.


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jorj103*
> 
> Greetings from Greece..... Been working on my 540 for a while now. Still a couple of final things to be added ( cpu - ram - Gpu block leds / LED strip / Titan Backplate ).
> 
> Here are some photos as it is atm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will add a new bottom back and front cover i have been working on and propably acrylic tubing in the future because now im financially broke after all this....
> open to suggestions..


what radiators are those.\

awesome build by the way!


----------



## shankly1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vin Propane*
> 
> Nothing fancy here. Just a question on optimizing air movement. How does this look? Should I use the radiator as an exhaust instead?


This how I have mine, its the better way I have found at keeping my two Msi R9 290's cool.

I have 3x front Corsair SP and at top out take two Apache blacks.

Best config for me so far.


----------



## Jorj103

[/quote]what radiators are those.\

awesome build by the way![/quote]

Thank you mate... Trust me its even better in real life and when lighted with led strips.
The front 360 is a Magicool slim 30mm rad and the top is a Blackice GTX PRO 240 45mm . Gonna switch to EK ones cause I'm not totally satisfied with the cooling performance of the ones I have. i7 2600K @ 4.8 idles at 38-40 and loads at 67 -70 . Titan is @ stock clocks ATM and idles at 27-30 and loads at 40-42 when gaming. Also thinking of replacing the enermax cluster fans for corsair performance ones. Seems the enermax ones are not made for rad performance rather than air cooling...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jameyscott

Yeah, you'd be better off switching fans first. If that doesn't suit your fancy, try the alphacool st30 and xt45. Dang good rads.


----------



## DoktorTerror

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jorj103*
> 
> Greetings from Greece..... Been working on my 540 for a while now. Still a couple of final things to be added ( cpu - ram - Gpu block leds / LED strip / Titan Backplate ).
> 
> Here are some photos as it is atm.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will add a new bottom back and front cover i have been working on and propably acrylic tubing in the future because now im financially broke after all this....
> open to suggestions..


I like the white







......compliments


----------



## Caldeio

Not the best pic, but I'm not done yet! Got a few touches left to do, and waiting on the cpu. Next pic will be the finished one.


----------



## equlizer

SP or AF in the front? is it much louder than stock?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best pic, but I'm not done yet! Got a few touches left to do, and waiting on the cpu. Next pic will be the finished one.


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jorj103*
> 
> Greetings from Greece..... Been working on my 540 for a while now. Still a couple of final things to be added ( cpu - ram - Gpu block leds / LED strip / Titan Backplate ).
> 
> Here are some photos as it is atm.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will add a new bottom back and front cover i have been working on and propably acrylic tubing in the future because now im financially broke after all this....
> open to suggestions..


Wow! That's a great build you got there! Very nice work!


----------



## equlizer

my cpu temps while playing games is about 56c and my gpu's are 79c and 68c (top then bottom)

Would I notice much of a difference if i went to some corsair sp120 high performance 120mm fans? Would it be much louder?

Got 3 scythe 120mm in the front, the stock 140 in rear and 1 stock 140 up top connected to my rad. Should i put a sp120 up there instead?


----------



## shankly1985

Am kinder the same, its doing my head in. So far I dont think this case is very good without a side fan on Multi GPU's.


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlizer*
> 
> my cpu temps while playing games is about 56c and my gpu's are 79c and 68c (top then bottom)
> 
> Would I notice much of a difference if i went to some corsair sp120 high performance 120mm fans? Would it be much louder?
> 
> Got 3 scythe 120mm in the front, the stock 140 in rear and 1 stock 140 up top connected to my rad. Should i put a sp120 up there instead?


Corsair SP120 Performance Edition fans are quite loud at full speed. They do come with an adapter (7V I think) which knocks the speed down. They are more reasonable with the adapter, but not silent.

Which Scythe fans do you have up front? The biggest issue with the front fans is that the dust filter and the grille (to a lesser extent) block a surprising amount of air flow. So using low static pressure fans doesn't work very well...like the stock ones, for example, feel pretty weak.


----------



## equlizer

Yeh the scythe are up front. There is a very noticeable difference when i take the screen off. With the SP fans there should be very little difference correct? Right now also i get 37DB 3 inches away from the front fans. I wouldn't want it too much louder. I think i might bite the bullet and replace all my fans with sp (3 front, 1 on rad and 1 on the back) Or maybe for the back get the AF140?

IF i were to use the adapter i think it would defeat the purpose of airflow and i would not benefit more than what i have now.

I also want to decrease case temps a bit so any little bit would help. My rad is up top, should i move it to the back?


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlizer*
> 
> Yeh the scythe are up front. There is a very noticeable difference when i take the screen off. With the SP fans there should be very little difference correct? Right now also i get 37DB 3 inches away from the front fans. I wouldn't want it too much louder. I think i might bite the bullet and replace all my fans with sp (3 front, 1 on rad and 1 on the back) Or maybe for the back get the AF140?
> 
> IF i were to use the adapter i think it would defeat the purpose of airflow and i would not benefit more than what i have now.
> 
> I also want to decrease case temps a bit so any little bit would help. My rad is up top, should i move it to the back?


Hmmm it's hard to say how much louder the Corsairs will be...do you have a link to the Scythe fans you're using by chance?

That said, I got the SP120 performance editions on mine (3 installed up front) and they don't seem too affected by the dust filter up front...they are certainly moving air. I do dial them back to about 60% using my motherboard fan control (they end up running about 1400 RPM). Even at lower speeds the Corsair SP120's will be more effective if the Scythe fans you have are low static pressure...IIRC the Scythe Slip Streams were like this, for example.

Regarding your radiator placement, the top or rear placement is OK. Presumably you have the radiator exhausting air? You could always consider mounting it up front as an intake and that would likely help performance a bit more. It's up to you though...sometimes you have to experiment with things to see what works.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlizer*
> 
> SP or AF in the front? is it much louder than stock?


SP's. I'm not sure yet, i haven't gotten my build finished so i haven't adjusted any settings. I'll report back soon.


----------



## Redvineal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> All I can really tell you about external radiators is its going to be a bit on the loud and noisy side. You will also want to avoid putting it too close to a wall as well so you get the best airflow possible.
> 
> There was a conversation a few weeks ago about someone who wanted to use 2 of the Air 540 cases for one computer though. He was talking about stacking the two cases and having all his hardware components in one case and then all his radiators and fans in the other case. I doubt that helps you much with your questions, but it presents an idea if you happen to have an extra case laying around your aren't using. Putting the radiators and fans inside a case though would help a lot to reduce the noise levels from the fans.
> 
> Be certain you come back and update us from time to time.


External radiator mount complete!

Here's a couple shots. The rest are in THIS POST with more explanation and tips.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## liquidguy

So today I got 16 more GB of DDR3 ram installed for a total of 32 GB, and also while I was picking it up I couldn't help but notice my local store had Graphic cards on sale...I could not help myself buy 1 get so much off of the next one, and then they priced match the lowest price I could find online for them, picked up 2 R7 260x Gigabyte OC edition cards and now have it all installed and working in Crossfire, I will get some picks uploaded later once the camera charges a bit, I does look like they do not make a full cover block for the cards so I will have to go with a universal but that is no big deal, time to start getting the loop design finalized, the goal is to crap as much fans at low RPM and as much radiator as I can so that I can keep the PC quite unless gaming then I can crank the fans up, what I am looking at is a 280 on bottom, a 360 on the front, a 240 on top and a 140 on the back, hopefully will be able to find a way to put them all in push pull, we shall see, overkill yes...but allows for stupid expansion in the future, and I should have enough crevices where I have to see no cable, I will indeed have to upgrade my power supply to something in the neighborhood of 850-1000 W though that is for sure.


----------



## suburban78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbo64*
> 
> Nothing fancy but here's mine


What is going on with your Graphics card? Looks really tweaked..
Beautiful build and love the color scheme.


----------



## liquidguy

As promised earlier more pics yay! what ya'll think now, and recommendations on universal GPU blocks?


----------



## equlizer

Well i took the plunge and got 3x corsair sp120 high performance fans for the front and 1 for my rad. I have to say i'm a bit disappointed in them (either that or my scythe's were that good)
I tried every kind of combination, 12v and 7v. Tried directing the air right to the video cards. Modded an old slot fan to suck out the hot air from the gfx cards as well.

All that work got me 8c off my cards and about 3c off my system temps. (this was at 12v, 7 was not enough) I think i might just take them back and use my scythe's again. Not worth $70 for what i got. Also quite a bit louder


----------



## masscrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlizer*
> 
> Well i took the plunge and got 3x corsair sp120 high performance fans for the front and 1 for my rad. I have to say i'm a bit disappointed in them (either that or my scythe's were that good)
> I tried every kind of combination, 12v and 7v. Tried directing the air right to the video cards. Modded an old slot fan to suck out the hot air from the gfx cards as well.
> 
> All that work got me 8c off my cards and about 3c off my system temps. (this was at 12v, 7 was not enough) I think i might just take them back and use my scythe's again. Not worth $70 for what i got. Also quite a bit louder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Surely you wanted AF120s.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masscrazy*
> 
> Surely you wanted AF120s.


Not for the front of the case. It's best to use sp optimized fans for a restrictive environment like a filter.


----------



## masscrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Not for the front of the case. It's best to use sp optimized fans for a restrictive environment like a filter.


A filter is not very restrictive. A radiator is, a grill and filter are not. By that logic most people would need static pressure fans.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masscrazy*
> 
> A filter is not very restrictive. A radiator is, a grill and filter are not. By that logic most people would need static pressure fans.


I'm thinking about picking up a second 540, if I do, I'll do some testing.

The filter is pretty restrictive, though. Many members have gone from airflow fans to sp fan in the front and seen improvements.


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

is it possible to fit an XT45 360 and XT45 240 in the 540? or do i need to step down the 360 to the ST30


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> is it possible to fit an XT45 360 and XT45 240 in the 540? or do i need to step down the 360 to the ST30


I've already told you in pm, mate. I've fit a ut60 240 and 360 in here with slight modification because of my motherboards vrm heatsink. Anything smaller than that won't require modification and you'll be just fine.


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

must've misread, i thought you mentioned xt45 240 and st30 would be fine, not both 45.


----------



## shankly1985

Hello guys I have a question about better air flow. I have 3x Corsair SP in the front find these give better air flow to my GPU's. I have two 140 Apache blacks up top and a H80 intake at the back.

My thinking is the H80 over hanging towards the window area, is stopping the air flow on the two top out takes? Would say adding a H100i to the front of the case and put another spear 140 Apache black out take there help air flow you think?

Hope you understand what I mean











IMAG0519.jpg 440k .jpg file


----------



## masscrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> is it possible to fit an XT45 360 and XT45 240 in the 540? or do i need to step down the 360 to the ST30


As before, yes you can. With the XT45 360 the fans will need to be mounted on the outside which means no dust filter. With the ST30 you can mount fans inside and retain use of the dust filter.

I'm planning on the ST30 360 and XT45 240. And raising the 360 rad one mount hole in order to clear the HDD bay and add a 3.5" HDD without and clearance issues with fittings. This is however a theory, a person earlier posted a picture of this approach but was using a non-brand 45mm rad.


----------



## equlizer

So i went back to my original setup and added one of the 140mm up top as an intake. Between the mods i did last night and how it is now, I lost 5c. Meaning those sp120's only gave me 4c off my gpu's and 2c off my cpu. Not worth $70 in fans and $28 in a fan controller. This is how it is now and its quiet.


----------



## szultzie

Not sure if anybody figured out a way to get extra drives in the PSU area but I just got a cage that fits 5x 3.5in hd's into this case. Its not the prettiest just yet. Still Need to paint it black and file down some Sharp spots, maybe add a fan somehow. I'm thinking on the back outside of case.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masscrazy*
> 
> A filter is not very restrictive. A radiator is, a grill and filter are not. By that logic most people would need static pressure fans.


Actually sir, when mounted in front of a fan, a filter will cut airflow by as much as 50%, filters a junk for your airflow.

Try looking up the factual reviews! There are even threads in these forums showing folks the facts and methodology of the testing.

The very first thing I did my my 540, and in fact, every other case I've gotten that had them is throw away the filter. It only takes a couple of minutes to blow out the case and gear with my compressor.

Look up the reviews tator tot has done here on OCN and also Martins liquid lab reviews.


----------



## DF is BUSY

can somebody do me a huge favor and measure the distance from the cpu socket to the side panel window? trying to see how much height clearance is there for air cpu heatsinks.


----------



## liquidguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szultzie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if anybody figured out a way to get extra drives in the PSU area but I just got a cage that fits 5x 3.5in hd's into this case. Its not the prettiest just yet. Still Need to paint it black and file down some Sharp spots, maybe add a fan somehow. I'm thinking on the back outside of case.


very nice, I myself will be doing something similar, but in an effort to add more fan/radiator space in the front of the case, I do no like how the drives are on the bottom and feel that space can be better used for radiators and fans, so I too will installing a hard drive case in the back I was thinking of doing it in the front below the where the USB audio and power leads come from, and then installing a fan in front of them on the front part of the case, and installing a fan where you have your cage at to allow for airflow across the hard drives and back of the motherboard. Just my thoughts on how I am going to do it, I might change my mind by then, or just go with a 100% SSD system in Raid, who knows lol


----------



## beachnerds

Here is my latest build. I am loving this machine.

Asus Z87 Expert board
Dominator Platinum Ram
2TB Seagate Drive
120GB Kingston Hyper X Drive
Hue Lighting System
Corsair H100i in push pull
Corsair Air 540
AF 120 fans in front and rear
Asus Direct CUii GTX770 2GB
Corsair RM 750

Can't wait to add the second GTX770


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

nice build, enjoy it!


----------



## Sturmangriff

I still have a few things left to do on mine but I am pleased with how it is coming along. Aesthetically I was torn between the Vengeance ram cooler or Dominator Platinums with a blue light bar( which I think might look cool paired with the blue led's on the back of the lightning) The Vengeance cooler was much cheaper so I decided to try it first







. I may change the radiator around where the hoses swing left instead of right over the ram cooling. Still loving the case, I can't see myself getting another one any time soon unless its a newer version of this one with features I didn't know I was missing. Sorry for the bad pic...camera phone.


----------



## shankly1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shankly1985*
> 
> Hello guys I have a question about better air flow. I have 3x Corsair SP in the front find these give better air flow to my GPU's. I have two 140 Apache blacks up top and a H80 intake at the back.
> 
> My thinking is the H80 over hanging towards the window area, is stopping the air flow on the two top out takes? Would say adding a H100i to the front of the case and put another spear 140 Apache black out take there help air flow you think?
> 
> Hope you understand what I mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG0519.jpg 440k .jpg file


Anyone?


----------



## szultzie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidguy*
> 
> very nice, I myself will be doing something similar, but in an effort to add more fan/radiator space in the front of the case, I do no like how the drives are on the bottom and feel that space can be better used for radiators and fans, so I too will installing a hard drive case in the back I was thinking of doing it in the front below the where the USB audio and power leads come from, and then installing a fan in front of them on the front part of the case, and installing a fan where you have your cage at to allow for airflow across the hard drives and back of the motherboard. Just my thoughts on how I am going to do it, I might change my mind by then, or just go with a 100% SSD system in Raid, who knows lol


I thought of the same thing liquidguy but didn't know what I was going to do with my nest of wires. I did install a push pull with a kraken x60 in the front thinking of mounting a kraken (or something similar) where the two quick swap drive bays are I. The front to do a video card cooler.


----------



## liquidguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szultzie*
> 
> I thought of the same thing liquidguy but didn't know what I was going to do with my nest of wires. I did install a push pull with a kraken x60 in the front thinking of mounting a kraken (or something similar) where the two quick swap drive bays are I. The front to do a video card cooler.


I can not tell, but are all those wire coming from the bottom of the case where the drive bays should be, or are the coming out of the back it is had to tell, I would imagine unless you have your case on some kind of a custom pedestal that they are not coming from the bottom, just want to make sure before I start giving advice.


----------



## szultzie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidguy*
> 
> I can not tell, but are all those wire coming from the bottom of the case where the drive bays should be, or are the coming out of the back it is had to tell, I would imagine unless you have your case on some kind of a custom pedestal that they are not coming from the bottom, just want to make sure before I start giving advice.


The wires in the last picture is the front I'm not to worried there. The back side of the case is where the problem is. Need to just pretty it up with some zip ties.


----------



## liquidguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szultzie*
> 
> The wires in the last picture is the front I'm not to worried there. The back side of the case is where the problem is. Need to just pretty it up with some zip ties.


Ahh yes I do see what you are saying, mine does not currently look much better, but with the removal of the hot swap bays, that will eliminate 4 wires coming up from the bottom, and then I think I can run a lot of the other wires into the front up high behind the Optical Disk cage and then route them down the fan channels, and once having a radiator and fans on the bottom route them behind those and that should give plenty of room for a bay below the optical drives. At least this is my initial thoughts, I may run down and grab a hard drive tray in a little while and go on ahead and move them back there, If I do not get to it today I will for sure get to it tomorrow, and I will be sure to post up some pics, going forward though until I start actually modding the case for the radiator on the bottom my cable management in the front won't be the best, but I do hate to see cables so I will likely black tape them in the motherboard tray/bottom of case channel for the time being lol.

here is what the back of my case currently looks like


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> must've misread, i thought you mentioned xt45 240 and st30 would be fine, not both 45.


Yeah, sorry I should have been more clear.

60mm rads will fit on top and bottom depending on your mobo and gpu (s)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Actually sir, when mounted in front of a fan, a filter will cut airflow by as much as 50%, filters a junk for your airflow.
> 
> Try looking up the factual reviews! There are even threads in these forums showing folks the facts and methodology of the testing.
> 
> The very first thing I did my my 540, and in fact, every other case I've gotten that had them is throw away the filter. It only takes a couple of minutes to blow out the case and gear with my compressor.
> 
> Look up the reviews tator tot has done here on OCN and also Martins liquid lab reviews.


Exactly. My temps dropped a good 3-5c when I removed then filter, and that's with AP15s.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> can somebody do me a huge favor and measure the distance from the cpu socket to the side panel window? trying to see how much height clearance is there for air cpu heatsinks.


I'll get that info for you tonight in around 7 hours, but I think it might be on the corsair website.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beachnerds*
> 
> Here is my latest build. I am loving this machine.
> 
> Asus Z87 Expert board
> Dominator Platinum Ram
> 2TB Seagate Drive
> 120GB Kingston Hyper X Drive
> Hue Lighting System
> Corsair H100i in push pull
> Corsair Air 540
> AF 120 fans in front and rear
> Asus Direct CUii GTX770 2GB
> Corsair RM 750
> 
> Can't wait to add the second GTX770


Looks good! Be careful with the Kingston ssd. Their sata and power connections are very, very flimsy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sturmangriff*
> 
> I still have a few things left to do on mine but I am pleased with how it is coming along. Aesthetically I was torn between the Vengeance ram cooler or Dominator Platinums with a blue light bar( which I think might look cool paired with the blue led's on the back of the lightning) The Vengeance cooler was much cheaper so I decided to try it first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I may change the radiator around where the hoses swing left instead of right over the ram cooling. Still loving the case, I can't see myself getting another one any time soon unless its a newer version of this one with features I didn't know I was missing. Sorry for the bad pic...camera phone.


Looks good! Maybe consider painting the case a lambo yellow?


----------



## equlizer

I could give a rats ass what the backside looks like







It was built for this reason.


----------



## liquidguy

his case provides roughly 8 3/8" inches from the motherboard tray to the window


----------



## shankly1985

Guys what you think on this Fan setup, would it better help the GPU's? by removing the H80 and replacing it with a H100i in the Front of the case?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shankly1985*
> 
> Guys what you think on this Fan setup, would it better help the GPU's? by removing the H80 and replacing it with a H100i in the Front of the case?


If you're going to get the h100, then you're going to want to leave it as exhaust in the top for the best gpu temps. In the front you'd just be blowing hot air into the case.


----------



## masscrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Actually sir, when mounted in front of a fan, a filter will cut airflow by as much as 50%, filters a junk for your airflow.
> 
> Try looking up the factual reviews! There are even threads in these forums showing folks the facts and methodology of the testing.
> 
> The very first thing I did my my 540, and in fact, every other case I've gotten that had them is throw away the filter. It only takes a couple of minutes to blow out the case and gear with my compressor.
> 
> Look up the reviews tator tot has done here on OCN and also Martins liquid lab reviews.


See below.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlizer*
> 
> So i went back to my original setup and added one of the 140mm up top as an intake. Between the mods i did last night and how it is now, I lost 5c. Meaning those sp120's only gave me 4c off my gpu's and 2c off my cpu. Not worth $70 in fans and $28 in a fan controller. This is how it is now and its quiet.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masscrazy*
> 
> See below.


Now ask him to redo the test with the same fans, AND NO FILTER. He would probable have seen the same temp drop. Filters are restrictive, and the one in the 540 is no different.


----------



## shankly1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> If you're going to get the h100, then you're going to want to leave it as exhaust in the top for the best gpu temps. In the front you'd just be blowing hot air into the case.


Thanks
Wouldn't the Heat from the GPU's make the CPU get very hot also though?


----------



## masscrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szultzie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if anybody figured out a way to get extra drives in the PSU area but I just got a cage that fits 5x 3.5in hd's into this case. Its not the prettiest just yet. Still Need to paint it black and file down some Sharp spots, maybe add a fan somehow. I'm thinking on the back outside of case.


What is the name of the company who manufactured the HDD cage?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shankly1985*
> 
> Thanks
> Wouldn't the Heat from the GPU's make the CPU get very hot also though?


It's a trade off when you are air cooling one item in the case and the water cooling another. Considering that gaming performance comes from the cards, it'd still be better to keep them cooler.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szultzie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if anybody figured out a way to get extra drives in the PSU area but I just got a cage that fits 5x 3.5in hd's into this case. Its not the prettiest just yet. Still Need to paint it black and file down some Sharp spots, maybe add a fan somehow. I'm thinking on the back outside of case.


You'll definitely need a fan! Especially with how close those drives are
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masscrazy*
> 
> What is the name of the company who manufactured the HDD cage?


I'd definitely like to know also. This could be instrumental in.my rebuild of my case.


----------



## masscrazy

How about the Akasa C31, note it is slightly larger than 120mm. Whats the clearance in the back chamber?



This would go above teh PSU but I plan on having my pump/res there. Hopefully I can mount my ST30 one mount hole higher which will allow for both HDD to be used and have a third drive in one of the 5.25" bays and maybe a fourth mounted opposite the PSU.

I'd be interested to know if that Akasa drive would fit. Get measuring peeps
















Or this



Or this for the 900D


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidguy*
> 
> his case provides roughly 8 3/8" inches from the motherboard tray to the window


if this was directed to my question, thank you!

that is a lot of room!


----------



## mastertrixter

my buddy just did a build in a mitx bitfenix prodigy and had to pull the upper hdd cage to fit his gtx 770.

i have that cage now and will be modding to fit it here in the next few days.

will post pics once its done.


----------



## liquidguy

Ok everyone need some opinions, I think I have maxed out my PSU as I have a 220W processor and 2 R7 260X graphic cards with 32GB of ram and 2 7200 RPM Harddrives (not surprising as it is a 3 year old OCZ 650W). Here are my components

Asus Crosshair Formula V-Z
14 amd fx 9370 220 w processor
32 GB DDR3 1600 (4x8GB)
2x R7 260X graphic cards
2 500 gb 7200 Ron drives
Currently 5 fans soon will have 12-15 fans and 1 pump possible 2.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidguy*
> 
> Ok everyone need some opinions, I think I have maxed out my PSU as I have a 220W processor and 2 R7 260X graphic cards with 32GB of ram and 2 7200 RPM Harddrives (not surprising as it is a 3 year old OCZ 650W). Here are my components
> 
> Asus Crosshair Formula V-Z
> 14 amd fx 9370 220 w processor
> 32 GB DDR3 1600 (4x8GB)
> 2x R7 260X graphic cards
> 2 500 gb 7200 Ron drives
> Currently 5 fans soon will have 12-15 fans and 1 pump possible 2.


Are you looking for opinions on a new psu?


----------



## liquidguy

Yea I was thinking fully modular for sure, and either corsair, sea sonic, or thermal take, gold certified for sure just not sure how many watts I will need, I used a calculator and it came up with 950 watts based off my current setup but if I add 3-3-5 ssd set them up in raid and add 5-8 more fans and 1 or 2 pumps how much would I need? And then of coarse a fan controller, I am not apposed to running the fans, pumps, and fan controller off of a secondary power supply either, if I do that I have a brand new 430w thermal take I just put in the girlfriends make shift computer I built out of old parts I could take the 650 out of my system and then use the 430 in mine to run the cooling system I will be adding if it saves having to shell out big money for a 1200-1500 watt power supply, if I even need one that big.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidguy*
> 
> Yea I was thinking fully modular for sure, and either corsair, sea sonic, or thermal take, gold certified for sure just not sure how many watts I will need, I used a calculator and it came up with 950 watts based off my current setup but if I add 3-3-5 ssd set them up in raid and add 5-8 more fans and 1 or 2 pumps how much would I need? And then of coarse a fan controller, I am not apposed to running the fans, pumps, and fan controller off of a secondary power supply either, if I do that I have a brand new 430w thermal take I just put in the girlfriends make shift computer I built out of old parts I could take the 650 out of my system and then use the 430 in mine to run the cooling system I will be adding if it saves having to shell out big money for a 1200-1500 watt power supply, if I even need one that big.


You won't need near something that big. 850w would be more than enough. Heck, I ran my sig rig on a hx850 with the cpu overclocked. I just couldn't go above 1.21 on the cards because it was too much on the 12v rail.

I'd suggest the hx850 as I have experience with it and know it is a good psu. Plus, I really do like corsair products. They've done nothing but treat me right, and I know for a fact that if you ever have an issue corsair will have you covered.

I don't have an experience with thermaltake, so I can't comment on them, but I do know that seasonics warranty service is nothing like corsairs. My friend was out a full month waiting on his rma for his seasonic x1250.

The hx850 isn't a fully modular design, but what is connected to the unit is what you would need to use anyway, so I don't real see that as a big deal unless you want to sleeve your own cables, in which case the ax860i is a great unit and I believe that corsair has ironed out the issues with corsair link, so with that psu you'd be able to monitor your stuff in real time.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> if this was directed to my question, thank you!
> 
> that is a lot of room!


Please remember, that's not from CPU to side panel, that's from the Motherboard tray to the side panel. You will lose between 1/2" to 3/4" once you have motherboard and CPU mounted. Corsair lists the maximum CPU cooler as 170mm tall! And that's only 6.69".


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> if this was directed to my question, thank you!
> 
> that is a lot of room!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please remember, that's not from CPU to side panel, that's from the Motherboard tray to the side panel. You will lose between 1/2" to 3/4" once you have motherboard and CPU mounted. Corsair lists the maximum CPU cooler as 170mm tall! And that's only 6.69".
Click to expand...

hmmm, i didnt personally measure my cooler, but according to phanteks, it's height measures at 171 with dual fans, maybe i can drop the fans a bit lower.

although i seen a few posts here with users that had the same tc14pe so i think i should be okay.

thanks though!


----------



## szultzie

I'll get you guys the name of the cage later but the 120mm fan that came with it does not fit in the back.


----------



## DF is BUSY

do any of you guys have trouble reaching the front IO panel headers to the motherboard?


----------



## SyntaxFiend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> do any of you guys have trouble reaching the front IO panel headers to the motherboard?


The earlier-shipping cases had shorter headers - this has been fixed for newer rounds. Corsair will send you the longer cables if you need them.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SyntaxFiend*
> 
> The earlier-shipping cases had shorter headers - this has been fixed for newer rounds. Corsair will send you the longer cables if you need them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szultzie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if anybody figured out a way to get extra drives in the PSU area but I just got a cage that fits 5x 3.5in hd's into this case. Its not the prettiest just yet. Still Need to paint it black and file down some Sharp spots, maybe add a fan somehow. I'm thinking on the back outside of case.


It would be awesome to find a cage that would snugly fit in there without modification.
I still don't get why they didn't make 3.5 cages where the 2.5 cages currently are. I would have loved two 120mm or 140mm fan spots lol.

I've changed the h100i to a push-pull, XSPC fans on top and corsair red LED on bottom.
Still trying to figure out what colour scheme to go with.
Definitely don't like yellow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> do any of you guys have trouble reaching the front IO panel headers to the motherboard?


Nope, I only use the power button though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SyntaxFiend*
> 
> The earlier-shipping cases had shorter headers - this has been fixed for newer rounds. Corsair will send you the longer cables if you need them.


Guess this answers it.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidguy*
> 
> Yea I was thinking fully modular for sure, and either corsair, sea sonic, or thermal take, gold certified for sure just not sure how many watts I will need, I used a calculator and it came up with 950 watts based off my current setup but if I add 3-3-5 ssd set them up in raid and add 5-8 more fans and 1 or 2 pumps how much would I need? And then of coarse a fan controller, I am not apposed to running the fans, pumps, and fan controller off of a secondary power supply either, if I do that I have a brand new 430w thermal take I just put in the girlfriends make shift computer I built out of old parts I could take the 650 out of my system and then use the 430 in mine to run the cooling system I will be adding if it saves having to shell out big money for a 1200-1500 watt power supply, if I even need one that big.


You want one of this... 3 i recommend the first one as amazing price/performance value, while being as good as the other 2.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171078

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371060

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438013


----------



## szultzie

So i used a a Norco cage from Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0094KUAY8/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It comes with 2 in the box, which is nice if i messed up the first modification, luckily i did not.
It also comes with a 120mm fan which does not fit in the back compartment.

Here are some pictures with measurements

Picture 1: Original cage as is with fan

Picture 2: Original width ~105mm

Picture 3: Original height ~ 147mm

Picture 4: Original Length

Picture 5: Original width with fan ~ 155mm

Picture 6: Clearance at the back of the case, its hard to see but the white jump drive is a guide to where you can mount something, otherwise it will hit the door.

Above: picture of width in the back of the case, it is only about 110mm so i cant fit the cage as is with the fan mounted to it. So i took the fan off and cut out some metal pieces and bent the rest like in the following 2 pictures.
Picture 7: Modded Side view

Picture 8: Modded back view

Picture 9: Back of case with cage mounted

Picture 10: Length after mod ~ 150mm but im still gona make the bend cleaner so should be able to get it to about 145mm

Picture 11: Length with Hard Drive mounted after mod

Above: The hard drive when installed into the cage sticks out a little out the front of the cage about 5mm towards the front of the case.

Someone asked how i am mounting it to the case. I used the screw holes in that originally held the front grill of the cage. See picture 8.
Then i had to drill 2 small holes in the grill at the back of the case on the right side, the left side lined up with the grill holes. See Picture 9.

The only modification to the Corsair case is the 2 screw holes at the back grill. If you remove the cage you cant even tell the holes are there.
I wish Corsair would offer something factory to mount some 3.5in HD's but this is the cheapest least case altering solution i can find.

I need to get a smaller fan and figure out how to mount it to cool the drives a little bit. Since the front of the back compartment does not allow for air flow, i am thinking of mounting an exhaust fan to the door itself,(little extra cutting which i am not sure if i have the proper tools for, to make it look nice) then a fan pulling in cold air over the hard drives, (this will require some creative mounting of the cage and fan), maybe the fan will go on the outside of the case. Not sue yet. May be the best way since its gonna be tight inside that compartment with the extra 5 sata and power cables to my new drives.

So now i can have 7 x 3.5in hard drives in this case. Not sure if i have enough SATA ports on my motherboard now. =)
My video editing Hackintosh is pretty much complete now.

Some other notes, my cages did not come with hard drive mounting screws. I had some old Lian Li hard drive mounting screws that have a shoulder to them and very nice flat heads, They fit perfectly into the grommets and do not extrude so no extra clearance issues.

I ordered some more from here, best price i can find.
http://www.silverpcs.com/lian-li-v-series-hard-drive-screws/


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> You want one of this... 3 i recommend the first one as amazing price/performance value, while being as good as the other 2.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171078
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371060
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438013


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SyntaxFiend*
> 
> The earlier-shipping cases had shorter headers - this has been fixed for newer rounds. Corsair will send you the longer cables if you need them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> do any of you guys have trouble reaching the front IO panel headers to the motherboard?


Should keep an eye out for the EVGA supernova 1kg2, seems to be around 150$ or lower if you find them on sale.
Brother got his for 100$ thanks to Amazon.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shankly1985*
> 
> Hello guys I have a question about better air flow. I have 3x Corsair SP in the front find these give better air flow to my GPU's. I have two 140 Apache blacks up top and a H80 intake at the back.
> 
> My thinking is the H80 over hanging towards the window area, is stopping the air flow on the two top out takes? Would say adding a H100i to the front of the case and put another spear 140 Apache black out take there help air flow you think?
> 
> Hope you understand what I mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG0519.jpg 440k .jpg file


See my reply to equlizer below. I think you guys are both having the same issue. The only different being I don't recognize your gpus enough to know what type of coolers they have.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlizer*
> 
> So i went back to my original setup and added one of the 140mm up top as an intake. Between the mods i did last night and how it is now, I lost 5c. Meaning those sp120's only gave me 4c off my gpu's and 2c off my cpu. Not worth $70 in fans and $28 in a fan controller. This is how it is now and its quiet.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Your gpus look like they are EVGA 770 Classifieds, and given your airflow questions, I'm going to guess they use the ACX cooler instead of a reference cooler.

With dual gpus that use non-reference coolers, you will get a lot of a hot air dumped inside your case by the graphics cards. Hot air comes out every side of the of the cards when non-reference coolers are used. This can be a minor problem with the Air 540 case, even with good airflow. A single gpu isn't an issue because there is plenty of airflow to exhaust the hot air quickly, but when you have dual gpus with non-reference coolers you can get a pocket of hot air trapped between the cards very easily, which causes temps on both cards to increase, but more notably for the top gpu.

Changing the front intake fans and top panel fans from one brand of fan to another really won't make much difference. Obviously, higher airflow is better in this situation, but the airflow difference between 3 Scythe fans and 3 Corsair fans isn't enough to really see measurable changes in gpu temps.

The best thing I've seen done to help with this problem is to mod the windowed side panel to allow an exhaust fan mounted directly above the gpus. Unfortunately, it's not really a minor mod to achieve because you will have to cut the acrylic window, but the people who have done this have seen temps drop anywhere from 3-8 degrees on both gpus. The only other options are liquid cooling or reducing your overclock.

If I am mistaken and you have reference coolers on your gpus, then a side panel mod to mount a fan won't make a measurable difference because the reference coolers exhaust the hot air outside the case through the back of the PCIe slot.


----------



## shankly1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> See my reply to equlizer below. I think you guys are both having the same issue. The only different being I don't recognize your gpus enough to know what type of coolers they have.
> Your gpus look like they are EVGA 770 Classifieds, and given your airflow questions, I'm going to guess they use the ACX cooler instead of a reference cooler.
> 
> With dual gpus that use non-reference coolers, you will get a lot of a hot air dumped inside your case by the graphics cards. Hot air comes out every side of the of the cards when non-reference coolers are used. This can be a minor problem with the Air 540 case, even with good airflow. A single gpu isn't an issue because there is plenty of airflow to exhaust the hot air quickly, but when you have dual gpus with non-reference coolers you can get a pocket of hot air trapped between the cards very easily, which causes temps on both cards to increase, but more notably for the top gpu.
> 
> Changing the front intake fans and top panel fans from one brand of fan to another really won't make much difference. Obviously, higher airflow is better in this situation, but the airflow difference between 3 Scythe fans and 3 Corsair fans isn't enough to really see measurable changes in gpu temps.
> 
> The best thing I've seen done to help with this problem is to mod the windowed side panel to allow an exhaust fan mounted directly above the gpus. Unfortunately, it's not really a minor mod to achieve because you will have to cut the acrylic window, but the people who have done this have seen temps drop anywhere from 3-8 degrees on both gpus. The only other options are liquid cooling or reducing your overclock.
> 
> If I am mistaken and you have reference coolers on your gpus, then a side panel mod to mount a fan won't make a measurable difference because the reference coolers exhaust the hot air outside the case through the back of the PCIe slot.


Thanks for replying. My cards are the new MSI R9 290 gaming edition. I think I better try and mod a fan next to them some how. The top card is always good 10 to 15c difference from the bottom.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

After seeing all the work people are putting into modding this case for more HDD bays, I'm glad I use a NAS box. I just run one 128 GB SSD as my boot/windows drive and one 500 GB platter drive inside the case. I install all of my most needed software and apps on the local HDDs to prevent a network outage at home from preventing me from using the PC, but the bulk of my data and any media files are stored on a 4 TB NAS box that sits on a shelf in my closet.

Another advantage this affords is all of my data that is stored on the NAS box is accessible from any computer connected to my home network that has sufficient permissions to access the NAS box.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shankly1985*
> 
> Thanks for replying. My cards are the new MSI R9 290 gaming edition. I think I better try and mod a fan next to them some how. The top card is always good 10 to 15c difference from the bottom.


It's probably important to remember that air cooling will almost always leave the top gpu about 10 degrees hotter than the bottom when you have dual gpus. And the R9 290 is a HOT gpu to begin with.

Before you risk wasting money or damaging the case with a mod, you may want to hop over to the forum group for R9 290 owners and see if they can offer you some additional ideas so you can fully weight all of your options. I'm not an AMD guy, so I don't know what is available for your gpu in the way of aftermarket cooling solutions, but given how hot those cards run, there may be a good third party cooling solution for the R9 290 that hasn't been discussed in this thread.


----------



## shankly1985

The thing is they dont run that hot in all honestly. I have swapped them around to rule out any damaged cards. Both run the same.

After a run on BF4 ultra top card is around 80c and the bottom 65-70c alone they stay very cool. I just need to find away to give the top card either more cool air or remove the hot air between the two faster?

On heaven 4.0 top card hits 89c and bottom just 70 to 80c


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shankly1985*
> 
> The thing is they dont run that hot in all honestly. I have swapped them around to rule out any damaged cards. Both run the same.
> 
> After a run on BF4 ultra top card is around 80c and the bottom 65-70c alone they stay very cool. I just need to find away to give the top card either more cool air or remove the hot air between the two faster?
> 
> On heaven 4.0 top card hits 89c and bottom just 70 to 80c


The only way youre going to cool your top GPU is by somehow adding a side case fan which blows cool air right at the card, or to WC the card with something like a H60 and the nzxt G10. On air the top card will always be higher temp. theres just less room between cards for cool air ro get it, and it gets "starved" of cold air. its a common thing though.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shankly1985*
> 
> The thing is they dont run that hot in all honestly. I have swapped them around to rule out any damaged cards. Both run the same.
> 
> After a run on BF4 ultra top card is around 80c and the bottom 65-70c alone they stay very cool. I just need to find away to give the top card either more cool air or remove the hot air between the two faster?
> 
> On heaven 4.0 top card hits 89c and bottom just 70 to 80c


I agree with Ironhide138. I doubt you will see an improvement in temps without some form of liquid cooling or a case mod for a side panel fan.

I'm not sure you really need a better cooling solution though. From what I've heard, 90 degrees isn't too bad for an air cooled R9 290 in crossfire. Some of the reference cooled R9s can even hit 96 degrees under a load if I remember correctly. Just to be safe though, I did a quick google search and found reviews for the R9 290 that stated even a single gpu without crossfire can average 80-90 degrees and peak as high as 94 degrees.

Going by the reviews, if you can keep the top gpu around 90 degrees in crossfire, I would think you are doing fairly well with only using air to cool the gpus.


----------



## masscrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szultzie*
> 
> So i used a a Norco cage from Amazon
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0094KUAY8/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> It comes with 2 in the box, which is nice if i messed up the first modification, luckily i did not.
> It also comes with a 120mm fan which does not fit in the back compartment.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pictures with measurements
> 
> Picture 1: Original cage as is with fan
> 
> Picture 2: Original width ~105mm
> 
> Picture 3: Original height ~ 147mm
> 
> Picture 4: Original Length
> 
> Picture 5: Original width with fan ~ 155mm
> 
> Picture 6: Clearance at the back of the case, its hard to see but the white jump drive is a guide to where you can mount something, otherwise it will hit the door.
> 
> Above: picture of width in the back of the case, it is only about 110mm so i cant fit the cage as is with the fan mounted to it. So i took the fan off and cut out some metal pieces and bent the rest like in the following 2 pictures.
> Picture 7: Modded Side view
> 
> Picture 8: Modded back view
> 
> Picture 9: Back of case with cage mounted
> 
> Picture 10: Length after mod ~ 150mm but im still gona make the bend cleaner so should be able to get it to about 145mm
> 
> Picture 11: Length with Hard Drive mounted after mod
> 
> Above: The hard drive when installed into the cage sticks out a little out the front of the cage about 5mm towards the front of the case.
> 
> Someone asked how i am mounting it to the case. I used the screw holes in that originally held the front grill of the cage. See picture 8.
> Then i had to drill 2 small holes in the grill at the back of the case on the right side, the left side lined up with the grill holes. See Picture 9.
> 
> The only modification to the Corsair case is the 2 screw holes at the back grill. If you remove the cage you cant even tell the holes are there.
> I wish Corsair would offer something factory to mount some 3.5in HD's but this is the cheapest least case altering solution i can find.
> 
> I need to get a smaller fan and figure out how to mount it to cool the drives a little bit. Since the front of the back compartment does not allow for air flow, i am thinking of mounting an exhaust fan to the door itself,(little extra cutting which i am not sure if i have the proper tools for, to make it look nice) then a fan pulling in cold air over the hard drives, (this will require some creative mounting of the cage and fan), maybe the fan will go on the outside of the case. Not sue yet. May be the best way since its gonna be tight inside that compartment with the extra 5 sata and power cables to my new drives.
> 
> So now i can have 7 x 3.5in hard drives in this case. Not sure if i have enough SATA ports on my motherboard now. =)
> My video editing Hackintosh is pretty much complete now.
> 
> Some other notes, my cages did not come with hard drive mounting screws. I had some old Lian Li hard drive mounting screws that have a shoulder to them and very nice flat heads, They fit perfectly into the grommets and do not extrude so no extra clearance issues.
> 
> I ordered some more from here, best price i can find.
> http://www.silverpcs.com/lian-li-v-series-hard-drive-screws/


Great! Thanks for the instructions, I like the size of the cage, if i can get it here in the UK then i'll be using your guide.


----------



## Caldeio

Going to build another Air 540, for my miner and my gf will game on it/use it for whatever. She wants a black case. For now, all I have planned is black motherboard (990fx ud3 rev 4.0 gigabyte and keep my 1045t for now upgrade to 8350 later, or get new cpu-i5? and sabertooth x87). I have a 270x toxic already, so I'll be getting another one at least for crossfire. If I get a third on my corsair TX750 PSU, then i'd have to take the backplate off or get a smaller sized card like a msi or gigabyte.

I might get a 280x toxic down the line for my case, I have a HX750 PSU. All of my case is neutral colors so the orange/yellow would match. Turn purple leds on my NZKT HUE to Yellow/white and it would complete the look.


----------



## equlizer

Well now i'm going to try out some Cougar CF-V12hp pwm fans and see how they perform in the front and on the rad. Ive heard a few complaints about being mounted horizontal but i will see what i come up with. I've heard great reviews on these fans. Blowing lots of air while being quieter than even the nocturas and cheaper as well.


----------



## ultimate64

Hello Guys, congratulations to the forum ...

I have a question to ask you and I hope you can help me ..

In a few days I will build my new PC, as chaiss I took the Corsair Carbide Air 540 and the heat sink as the Corsair Hydro H110.

I wanted to keep the front and rear fan is included with the Chaiss and mount the H110 on top. Since I can not do an installation PUSH & PULL front because as I have a GTX 780 Ti GPU.

Returning to the H110 in the top, I wanted to put it in the air extraction and the fans in PULL.

In your opinion, how well it is optimized airflow for both the CPU and chaiss??

Thank you very much, see you soon Luke


----------



## equlizer

Airflow is very good with this case. I would put the H110 up top and have it pushing or pulling the air out. What brand of Ti do you have? is it reference or aftermarket cooling?


----------



## Caldeio

I agree. my h110 is pull exhaust on top. with 3 sp120s on front for intake.


----------



## equlizer

These cougar CF-V12HP 120mm fans are AWESOME! I was using Scythe SY1225SL12M 120mm Slipstream's before and i thought those were good. These are just as quiet, maybe even quieter and push a little bit more air than the scythe's. I don't mind the orange color. Since Scythe is no longer available, this is the next best thing. Some reviewers say these are even better than Noctura:boxing3:


----------



## ultimate64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlizer*
> 
> Airflow is very good with this case. I would put the H110 up top and have it pushing or pulling the air out. What brand of Ti do you have? is it reference or aftermarket cooling?


Thank you for reply.
The my GTX is Gainward reference. I dont think cooling GPU
Good Morning Forum


----------



## liquidguy

Well everyone as promised picks of moving the drives to the back, I made a trip down to the parts store today, picked up a fan controller, 2 hot swap bays that fit in a normal dvd rom drive, new power supply, a dremel, a 120mm fan, ordered 2 80mm fans (they were out of stock), and ordered a replacement dual rom drive from Corsair for this case.

Completely tore the PC down, chopped it and wacked it, didn't do as great of a job as I would have liked to on the front plastic cover piece but it is what it is, I will come up with a creative way to hide my miss with the dremel while I wait for the bay to get here from Corsair and my 80 MM fans.

Also will be cutting a piece of aluminum and painting it black so that I can cut our where the bay's used to be in this case and fit it with 2 120mm fan cut out I would like to do a 360 but I think that will pose a problem with my fascination of having push pull on all my radiator I am going to install.

1 240mm radiator on top, 1 240mm rad on from and on bottom, and 1 140mm rad on the back, should be able to get them all in push pull with an additional stand alone intake fan on the front, and 1 intake fan I am going to cut into the side panel to blow on the graphics cards (I know this really is not needed once I liquid cool it but it will look cool







hoping to get this done later today after I sleep a little bit)

Parts I picked up today


Took everything out of the case, and stripped it down to bare metal, figured out the best spot to put the hot swap bays, was torn between the top and the front (was thinking top to be different, but then saw that they would be right by the back of the mobo and do not need extra heat there, and figured this is pretty unique have not seen this before however I haven't really look that hard either)


next we take a dremel to it and make the cut, no going back now!


Now that I have made the cut need to move the bay from the top to the bottom (dvd and fan controller can sit on top till replacement from corsair gets here)



Next we make sure that the hot swap bays fit and look decent.



Awesome they fit, now we cut the front plastic piece and make sure they fit in there nicely (I know I know I cut the hole a little to big and not very strait either, but they sit in there strait up and down, and line up with the top bays, will just have to figure out some kind of a shroud to put around it to hide my bad cut, didn't have the right tool but still got it done (generally I would've waited for the hardware store to open and go get a new cutter however I have work to do before the store opens so this is not an option computer had to go back together so I could be back online))


and now we put the whole thing back together (excuse my poor wire management in the back, not a lot I can do with it yet as I need my new tray, once it gets here I will get it cleaned up real nice)





and then of coarse my project for later today







(robbed some of the parts off an old case I had laying around that I tried to mod with a saw zaw and jig saw that equaled a fail, but hey it still shows some use as I found some good stuff I could salvage!)


----------



## ssgtnubb

Now that is a good idea right there


----------



## szultzie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masscrazy*
> 
> Great! Thanks for the instructions, I like the size of the cage, if i can get it here in the UK then i'll be using your guide.


Masscrazy, if you cant get one in UK, i have the extra one i can sell to you if you want to pay the extra shipping from USA.

or if you want to wait my sister will be visiting from Manchester UK in the summer, she can bring it back with her and then post it to you, it will be cheaper I'm sure. But that's not till July.

liquidguy, thats a nice job you did there. I am thinking doing something similar but to put in a fan at the front, since i need access to all my hard drives at all times. Will be using this rig for video editing and streaming to my living room TV.

*New Question:*

So i see people referencing fans all the time, whats the best brand/series/model for the price i don't need anything top of the line, just better than the stock ones from the case and the stock ones form my kraken x60.

Right now I am using 4x 140mm for the push/pull set up for the kraken, is that the best or should i use 6x 120mm fans? I am assuming i will get more airflow with the 6 120mm fans,

Also gonna add 2 more fans for exhaust up 2 x140mm there. and need to replace the one at the back which is a 140mm.

As far as fan controllers go, do i need one? My motherboard has plenty of fan points and i think the kraken controls its fans itself. What do i gain by getting a fan controller, and how does it play in with the kraken radiator?


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidguy*
> 
> Well everyone as promised picks of moving the drives to the back, I made a trip down to the parts store today, picked up a fan controller, 2 hot swap bays that fit in a normal dvd rom drive, new power supply, a dremel, a 120mm fan, ordered 2 80mm fans (they were out of stock), and ordered a replacement dual rom drive from Corsair for this case.
> 
> Completely tore the PC down, chopped it and wacked it, didn't do as great of a job as I would have liked to on the front plastic cover piece but it is what it is, I will come up with a creative way to hide my miss with the dremel while I wait for the bay to get here from Corsair and my 80 MM fans.
> 
> Also will be cutting a piece of aluminum and painting it black so that I can cut our where the bay's used to be in this case and fit it with 2 120mm fan cut out I would like to do a 360 but I think that will pose a problem with my fascination of having push pull on all my radiator I am going to install.
> 
> 1 240mm radiator on top, 1 240mm rad on from and on bottom, and 1 140mm rad on the back, should be able to get them all in push pull with an additional stand alone intake fan on the front, and 1 intake fan I am going to cut into the side panel to blow on the graphics cards (I know this really is not needed once I liquid cool it but it will look cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoping to get this done later today after I sleep a little bit)
> 
> Parts I picked up today
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took everything out of the case, and stripped it down to bare metal, figured out the best spot to put the hot swap bays, was torn between the top and the front (was thinking top to be different, but then saw that they would be right by the back of the mobo and do not need extra heat there, and figured this is pretty unique have not seen this before however I haven't really look that hard either)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next we take a dremel to it and make the cut, no going back now!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I have made the cut need to move the bay from the top to the bottom (dvd and fan controller can sit on top till replacement from corsair gets here)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next we make sure that the hot swap bays fit and look decent.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome they fit, now we cut the front plastic piece and make sure they fit in there nicely (I know I know I cut the hole a little to big and not very strait either, but they sit in there strait up and down, and line up with the top bays, will just have to figure out some kind of a shroud to put around it to hide my bad cut, didn't have the right tool but still got it done (generally I would've waited for the hardware store to open and go get a new cutter however I have work to do before the store opens so this is not an option computer had to go back together so I could be back online))
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now we put the whole thing back together (excuse my poor wire management in the back, not a lot I can do with it yet as I need my new tray, once it gets here I will get it cleaned up real nice)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then of coarse my project for later today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (robbed some of the parts off an old case I had laying around that I tried to mod with a saw zaw and jig saw that equaled a fail, but hey it still shows some use as I found some good stuff I could salvage!)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice work modding the hot swap bays! Very clever and it turned out good!







+Rep!


----------



## liquidguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Now that is a good idea right there


Thank you I was originally just going to bod the back to fit the drives back there somewhere but got a little carried away lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisw19*
> 
> Nice work modding the hot swap bays! Very clever and it turned out good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +Rep!


Thank you







didn't really take to long about 8 hours from tare down to back up and running, with a break for food and a couple breaks for drink.


----------



## Caldeio

guys I wish corsair had SP140's. I'm put two in the bottom right now. I was looking at my case and I might do this with the stock 140mm fans. Is there any place to get a bottom filter besides demciflex? It's 32$ w/shipping just for the bottom filter for me.

I think intake would be the best in the bottom, fresh card right to the gpu's, or would exhaust be better?

5 min video of my build before i got this case mod idea


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> guys I wish corsair had SP140's. I'm put two in the bottom right now. I was looking at my case and I might do this with the stock 140mm fans. Is there any place to get a bottom filter besides demciflex? It's 32$ w/shipping just for the bottom filter for me.
> 
> I think intake would be the best in the bottom, fresh card right to the gpu's, or would exhaust be better?


You can always make your own dust filters. Just go to your local hardware store and buy the materials you need.

If its an inconspicuous space like the bottom of the case you could probably get away with just using a piece of women's hosiery for the filter. You would just need to fabricate some kind of frame to hold it in place.


----------



## Zimzoid

Hi all, Selling my 900d because I want a change and I just don't like it... So going to get the air 540 and with the extra cash from the sale will get better fans and some funky lighting and dust filters, what I have to go inside is>
4930k cpu /Asus rampage IV black edition mobo, Corsair H110 cooler push/pull, 4x4gbGskill 1600mhz memory, Samsung 840pro 256 ssd, 1tb wd black edition HD, 500gb wd black HD, 6 channel sunbeam fan controller, sb Zx sound card, 2x Asus dc2oc gtx780s anyone see any potential issues with this setup? Can't wait to get going on this build


----------



## liquidguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zimzoid*
> 
> Hi all, Selling my 900d because I want a change and I just don't like it... So going to get the air 540 and with the extra cash from the sale will get better fans and some funky lighting and dust filters, what I have to go inside is>
> 4930k cpu /Asus rampage IV black edition mobo, Corsair H110 cooler push/pull, 4x4gbGskill 1600mhz memory, Samsung 840pro 256 ssd, 1tb wd black edition HD, 500gb wd black HD, 6 channel sunbeam fan controller, sb Zx sound card, 2x Asus dc2oc gtx780s anyone see any potential issues with this setup? Can't wait to get going on this build


I can not for see any issues here just make sure that you set your fans up in such a way the you get good air flow across those graphic cards, unless of coarse you are going to liquid cool, I would also recommend 3 120mm fans intake from the front and your h110 exhausting out the top in pull, I have tried the h110 on my processor (fxx 9370) in push pull on the front, push on top, and pull on top and noticed the best temps on top in pull, this is with noctua 140mm PWM fans, I have not put the 3 120's in front yet, but have 2 140mm nocuta's but those will soon be switched out.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zimzoid*
> 
> Hi all, Selling my 900d because I want a change and I just don't like it... So going to get the air 540 and with the extra cash from the sale will get better fans and some funky lighting and dust filters, what I have to go inside is>
> 4930k cpu /Asus rampage IV black edition mobo, Corsair H110 cooler push/pull, 4x4gbGskill 1600mhz memory, Samsung 840pro 256 ssd, 1tb wd black edition HD, 500gb wd black HD, 6 channel sunbeam fan controller, sb Zx sound card, 2x Asus dc2oc gtx780s anyone see any potential issues with this setup? Can't wait to get going on this build


The only issue you might have is that the H110 in P/P would have to have new mounting holes drilled over a few mm. Although, it should fit just fine in push or pull. I can get you some pics of how I moved over my UT60 240mm rad to accommodate my new mobo if you like, although I believe I have linked them a few times in here already if I don't get back to you in time,


----------



## Spelio

I know it's a crappy cell phone pic, but it's all I have for now. Got my stuff finally last Friday night and I spent the weekend tweaking the setup. Loving this case, it's so freaking awesome!!!











I've since moved the rad around to where the hoses are at the front of the case since this was taken.

So, count me in!


----------



## liquidguy

Hey how is everyone doing tonight, as promissed pics of the modded side panel, now the graphic cards can have some good direct air flow









I managed to scratch up the side panel a little bit but nothing a good buff and polish wont fix







, check it out let me know what you all think.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spelio*
> 
> I know it's a crappy cell phone pic, but it's all I have for now. Got my stuff finally last Friday night and I spent the weekend tweaking the setup. Loving this case, it's so freaking awesome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've since moved the rad around to where the hoses are at the front of the case since this was taken.
> 
> So, count me in!


Looking good! Tonight or tomorrow I'll be updating the owner's list!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidguy*
> 
> Hey how is everyone doing tonight, as promissed pics of the modded side panel, now the graphic cards can have some good direct air flow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to scratch up the side panel a little bit but nothing a good buff and polish wont fix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , check it out let me know what you all think.


You did a really nice job with that. It definitely looks nice and clean and doesn't take away from the huge window, which is awesome. I do have a question though, why did you not put the fan lower so that it is directly under the GPU?


----------



## Zimzoid

Thanks guys for the fast replies, not really keen on making new holes for the H110 as will be selling it on for a future upgrade so will go with push it's only a few degrees difference between the two and it will be winter here in a few months anyway.
But I'm debating whether to mod the side window and have a 140mm fan stalled over the card area?
I won't water cool the graphics cards so would 3x120mm fans be better than 2x140s in the front to help cool the cards? It's a hot summer here in New Zealand and the temps I'm getting in the 900d are 56c load bottom card and 69c top card, Looks like I have a guy keen to buy the 900d for $500 NZ dollars I paid $600 new the Air 540 costs about $250 here.


----------



## liquidguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Looking good! Tonight or tomorrow I'll be updating the owner's list!
> You did a really nice job with that. It definitely looks nice and clean and doesn't take away from the huge window, which is awesome. I do have a question though, why did you not put the fan lower so that it is directly under the GPU?


Main reason so it will not be in the way of my 200 mm push pull that I put on the bottom. And also to have more airflow into the top card as it gets pretty toast when benchmarking.


----------



## liquidguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zimzoid*
> 
> Thanks guys for the fast replies, not really keen on making new holes for the H110 as will be selling it on for a future upgrade so will go with push it's only a few degrees difference between the two and it will be winter here in a few months anyway.
> I won't water cool the graphics cards so would 3x120mm fans be better than 2x140s to help cool the cards? It's a hot summer here in New Zealand and the temps I'm getting in the 900d are 56c load bottom card and 69c top card, Looks like I have a guy keen to buy the 900d for $500 NZ dollars I paid $600 new the Air 540 costs about $250 here.


I tested 3 no name 120s on the front a couple days ago and recorded 3 degrees lower temps on my graphic card vs the 140 nactuas I had there. I bet with decent 120s you could run them at a lower rpm so less noise and get more airflow. That is going to be the route I go for sure just waiting for more fans to get here. Going to go with the corsair 120 high performance fans hooked up to my fan controller.


----------



## liquidguy

So I am looking at fans to get more airflow to the dark modules. I am stuck between the corsair 3 40mm fan unit and the 2x 80mm unit which one would you all suggest and why?


----------



## psyside

Hey liquid, can you tell us about stock vs 3 custom fans on front regarding temps?

Thanks.

Also are the stock fans worth to be put at top, some good temp drop?


----------



## liquidguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Hey liquid, can you tell us about stock vs 3 custom fans on front regarding temps?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Also are the stock fans worth to be put at top, some good temp drop?


I didn't test the stock fans really, I took them all out when I got the case with the exception of the rear exhaust fan and put them in my girlfriends pc I built her out of my spare parts.

However the difference between 2 140mm nactuas (much better than stock fans) and 3 no label 120s (120s that I have pulled out of old cases over the years) was about 3.5 celsius difference on my upper graphic card lower card I did not notice a lot of difference maybe 1 degree or so, I have 3 corsair 120 high performance fans on the way and I am hoping to see better temps than I did with the 3 no name fans by 1 or 3 degrees. It might not be a fair comparison this time though as I have mounted a corsair 130 on the side panel directly in front of the graphic cards. However for the purpose of testing I can probably turn it down to 0 With my fan controller or very close.


----------



## psyside

Yes, please test it if you can! i'm very curios to see if there is some temp drops









Rep + thanks!


----------



## smokerings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Hey liquid, can you tell us about stock vs 3 custom fans on front regarding temps?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Also are the stock fans worth to be put at top, some good temp drop?


If you have no fans up top they would be better than nothing.
I'm thinking of trying three 120mm Antec blue led tricools in the front of my case at some point but I have to build up another case to test it out before I can get around to doing much more work on my Air 540.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidguy*
> 
> So I am looking at fans to get more airflow to the dark modules. I am stuck between the corsair 3 40mm fan unit and the 2x 80mm unit which one would you all suggest and why?


What two coolers are you picking from? I didn't look much, just on the corsair site, but the only 2x fan unit I saw was two 60 mm fans.
I know they had some other models in the past but I never looked into them much.
Just going from prior experience with fans I'd say I'd go with the model with larger fans for the reductions in noise but I don't know about the specifics of the fans used.

I also have a scratch on my side panel in the top right corner and if they don't replace the panel I am thinking of just spinning the window 180 degrees and making a 120 to 200mm side mount fan for the GPU area.
What did you use to cut the window and how did the cut turn out before you covered it with that grill?


----------



## liquidguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smokerings*
> 
> If you have no fans up top they would be better than nothing.
> I'm thinking of trying three 120mm Antec blue led tricools in the front of my case at some point but I have to build up another case to test it out before I can get around to doing much more work on my Air 540.
> What two coolers are you picking from? I didn't look much, just on the corsair site, but the only 2x fan unit I saw was two 60 mm fans.
> I know they had some other models in the past but I never looked into them much.
> Just going from prior experience with fans I'd say I'd go with the model with larger fans for the reductions in noise but I don't know about the specifics of the fans used.
> 
> I also have a scratch on my side panel in the top right corner and if they don't replace the panel I am thinking of just spinning the window 180 degrees and making a 120 to 200mm side mount fan for the GPU area.
> What did you use to cut the window and how did the cut turn out before you covered it with that grill?


I used a dremil to make the cut, it wasn't as clean as it could have been but I new that I was covering it anyway. The blade I would've normally used I am out of and due to winter storms I can not get out till the roads are better. With a proper cutter It would've come out real clean though.


----------



## liquidguy

That's what eat was 60mm or 40mm. I was thinking between these 2 the first 2 results on the link

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s/ref=is_box_electronics?k=corsair+memory+cooler


----------



## Caldeio

Still need to paint, but I filed the burrs off all edges and got everything mounted how I want it.
I know the fan is broke, it already had one blade broke and I just broke another so I'll need to get some fans. How are af140's if I put a filter on the bottom?

Put my last sp120 on the rear and moved the gray 140 rear fan to the bottom, it's whining and making so much noise. Soo..I'll need to buy some af140's or other fans to match my case. Black or black with white fins.


----------



## trama09

Unfortunately, I have moved on to a different case. We've had fun, and I'll never forget the memories. It's not you, it's me. But I hope you take care and I'll see you around.


----------



## Internets

My 3x 140mm Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2 will be here on Thursday. I can't wait to see what difference these fans make versus the stock Corsair fans. I have a fair bit of resonance coming from the case. Any recommendations as far as how to best dampen HDD vibrations in the Air 540?


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Internets*
> 
> My 3x 140mm Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2 will be here on Thursday. I can't wait to see what difference these fans make versus the stock Corsair fans. I have a fair bit of resonance coming from the case. Any recommendations as far as how to best dampen HDD vibrations in the Air 540?


Can't wait to see some pics. I tried using double sided sticky tap on the sides of the hdd but it made the vibrations more high pitched so I'm gonna try some hdd silencers from FCPU to see how well those work along with some fan silencers on my H80i and 3 x SP120's on the front. Have to wait till the end of the month though.


----------



## spiderxjz82

Finally got my second titan back from RMA and sorted out the loop.

Sorry for the potato picture.


----------



## Jimbo64

Final pics (until I water cool my GPU) now that I have a fan controller that fits. Hopefully this gets me into the club!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my second titan back from RMA and sorted out the loop.
> 
> Sorry for the potato picture.


I like potatoes.









I really like the blue and white theme.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbo64*
> 
> Final pics (until I water cool my GPU) now that I have a fan controller that fits. Hopefully this gets me into the club!


I'll add ya later tonight!


----------



## maynard14

hi there ! got some questions









hope you could help me, just today i installed the nzxt g10 for my 290x card,.. and so far great temps with kuhler 620 from antec,.

im using 2 corsair sp fans as push pull to pull out hot air in the case,..

do you think this a good set up for the fans? or any other much better options.. thank you


----------



## onionaut

Rig Update: Hand-Cut Carbon Fibre Decals done by my buddy!


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Still need to paint, but I filed the burrs off all edges and got everything mounted how I want it.


Looks awesome









Can't wait to get this case


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> hi there ! got some questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you could help me, just today i installed the nzxt g10 for my 290x card,.. and so far great temps with kuhler 620 from antec,.
> 
> im using 2 corsair sp fans as push pull to pull out hot air in the case,..
> 
> do you think this a good set up for the fans? or any other much better options.. thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Have you considered mounting the Antec Khuler 620 fans as intake? It might be worth trying...you'll be pulling cool air instead of using air from inside the case. Plus you'll get more balanced air flow (equal number if intakes and exhaust assuming your rear fan is exhausting). Other than that, I don't see any issue with the arrangement.


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my second titan back from RMA and sorted out the loop.
> 
> Sorry for the potato picture.


That looks great! Very tidy and nice choice of colours!


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisw19*
> 
> Have you considered mounting the Antec Khuler 620 fans as intake? It might be worth trying...you'll be pulling cool air instead of using air from inside the case. Plus you'll get more balanced air flow (equal number if intakes and exhaust assuming your rear fan is exhausting). Other than that, I don't see any issue with the arrangement.


thank you sir,. havent tried it,. i will try it now,.. i see what u mean,. ill try it now







thnaks


----------



## spiderxjz82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisw19*
> 
> That looks great! Very tidy and nice choice of colours!


Most appreciated, the blue LED (NZXT HUE) is ever so slightly darker in the flesh, it looks very bright in the picture!


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onionaut*
> 
> Rig Update: Hand-Cut Carbon Fibre Decals done by my buddy!










nice to see another white variant owner


----------



## kev507

I just got this case, and moved everything from my CM Storm Stryker over, and I have to say that this computer is fantastic to build in and look so much cleaner than the behemoth that I used to call my computer. I just had one question, there doesn't seem to be room for an led strip around the edge of the rear 140mm fan... I have the NZXT HUE and the 3m tape is pretty weak so I'll only get one shot at this. I was also thinking about routing the LED strip through the holes in the bottom panel of the case and around the edge of that panel for some ground effects. Here's what I had last night at 3am...


----------



## pdbuzz

I was pleased to find this forum and gallery. It gave me a lot of ideas, some of which I included in my build. In addition to the case, I have the H110 cooling unit and AX760i power supply from Corsair. I'm sure they love builders 'keeping it in the family'!


----------



## shankly1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbo64*
> 
> Final pics (until I water cool my GPU) now that I have a fan controller that fits. Hopefully this gets me into the club!


Question do you have the H100 intake or out?


----------



## suburban78

Judging by the way the fans are installed, it's intake. Defiantly have plenty of positive pressure








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shankly1985*
> 
> Question do you have the H100 intake or out?


----------



## shankly1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suburban78*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shankly1985*
> 
> Question do you have the H100 intake or out?[/quote
> 
> Judging by the way the fans are installed, it's intake.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks also thinking about doing the same thing with mine. Well I have H80 atm so going to try that on the front if temps improve around the GPUs I will buy H100 for looks mainly.
Click to expand...


----------



## suburban78

Best way to help lower GPU temps is good old fashion CFM! How are your fans set up now and how many? What fans are you using?


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Moved up to X79.. So, updated my Air 540 rig..


----------



## suburban78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shankly1985*
> 
> Thanks also thinking about doing the same thing with mine. Well I have H80 atm so going to try that on the front if temps improve around the GPUs I will buy H100 for looks mainly.


This is one of my builds. Dropped my GPU temps 15c during long gaming sessions. 2 140mm 48CFM intake in the front, 6 SP120mm 62CFM intake and one single 140mm 48CFM exhaust. If it scaled exactly, it would be 300CFM being pushed into the case! I have a temp prob mounted at the bottom of the MoBo directly under my 780 Classy and it never reads more then 5c over ambient room temp during gamming. With the AIR 540, plenty of room for good fans


----------



## suburban78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Moved up to X79.. So, updated my Air 540 rig..


Very clean. Nothing like upgrading


----------



## shankly1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suburban78*
> 
> Very clean. Nothing like upgrading


Very nice rig.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suburban78*
> 
> Very clean. Nothing like upgrading


woowwww very clean n very cool looking rig...

heres mine,. looks like its burning haha


----------



## suburban78

Break out the fire extinguisher


----------



## 5pellfire

Does the Air support Swiftech MCR320 ans similar 3x120 radiators when installed so that the fittings are located above.
In the pictures it seems that there is more room below the mounting holes than above.


----------



## Maxincredible52

here is my rig ^^ just finished leak testing and fired it up











considering that i dont have so much rad space ... temps are great !


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxincredible52*
> 
> here is my rig ^^ just finished leak testing and fired it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> considering that i dont have so much rad space ... temps are great !


What radiators did you use there. and how are temps


----------



## Maxincredible52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> What radiators did you use there. and how are temps


i use alphacool radiators, one 3x120 45mm and one 2x120 45mm radiator.
fans in the front are NZXT LED fans which i will swap out for sure because they have no static pressure unfortunately :/ on top i have corsair 120SP fans ... i am controlling all of my fans with a fan controller from akasa which is pretty handy if you are just working and u want to turn your fans down because you dont need them ...

temps are ok as far as i can tell ... my two gtx 780 classifieds are running on 1.3Ghz and memory offset is +500 at 1.3v on core and 1.7v on the memory and temps never go higher than 50°C

haven`t stress tested my CPU yet ... it is an i7 4770k running at 4.5Ghz because i think that is no real world scenario ... highest temp i`ve seen on my cpu while working/rendering/gaming was 58°C ...


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

has anyone used these fans with good results on radiators http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=37194


----------



## Jimbo64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'll add ya later tonight!


Thank you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shankly1985*
> 
> Question do you have the H100 intake or out?


They are intake. The only exhaust is the 140MM in the back.


----------



## Offline

Decided i wanted my rig on my desk with a full view of the insides, this case fit the bill perfectly









Couple of questions, i want a fan controller (5.25") but i'm struggling to find a white one, would appreciate it if anyone could point me towards one.

Secondly i've got two fans installed at the top but unfortunately with both of them running it makes a weird noise every few seconds, kinda like it's spinning up and down, if i only turn one of the fans on at the top it's perfectly normal (this goes for both fans), tried with both screws and rubber grommets, anyone have any ideas??


----------



## Jawswing

Just had a quick Google search, and found that Bitfenix do one.



It's called the Bitfenix Recon I believe.
Although, considering the Grills are black, I don't think a black fan controller would look too out of place, especially those NZXT ones that are mesh on the front.



That's the NZXT Sentry.

Aesthetically though it'd probably look out of place unless you had a something in the other optical tray.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offline*
> 
> 
> 
> Decided i wanted my rig on my desk with a full view of the insides, this case fit the bill perfectly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of questions, i want a fan controller (5.25") but i'm struggling to find a white one, would appreciate it if anyone could point me towards one.
> 
> Secondly i've got two fans installed at the top but unfortunately with both of them running it makes a weird noise every few seconds, kinda like it's spinning up and down, if i only turn one of the fans on at the top it's perfectly normal (this goes for both fans), tried with both screws and rubber grommets, anyone have any ideas??


Make sure you push the front and top mesh removeable down to secure them tightly in place. Mine occasionally will rattle if I don't have them snug. Also make sure it isn't a drive if you have one in tbe hotswap bay as that caused a rattle. Easy fix with some foam insulation, though.


----------



## dredeziel1

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811997085

Look at that and see what you think..


----------



## Offline

Thanks guys! Looks like i'll be going with the Bitfenix








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Make sure you push the front and top mesh removeable down to secure them tightly in place. Mine occasionally will rattle if I don't have them snug. Also make sure it isn't a drive if you have one in tbe hotswap bay as that caused a rattle. Easy fix with some foam insulation, though.


Oh snap, i forgot to mention, this noise only occurs when the top bit is on properly, if i take it off hey presto - the sound is gone, whether i leave the top part a little loose or fit it in properly the noise is there =/ Front bits fine aswell, nothing in the 5.25" bays, it's not catastrophic mind, just a tad annoying as it sounds like a jet fighter roaring it's engines over and over







I'll probably turn one of those fans down a little with the fan controller, hopefully that will solve the problem.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

So, i am hoping to get my case and my new build within a few weeks. I was wondering when i have it all, would it be best to have the top pulling air in and have the rear case fan as the place for my CPU cooler to go? its going to be in Push/Pull and works okay currently on my current case, so with an extra 120 fan in the front i would assume this would be okay


----------



## DF is BUSY

for any of the white variant owners, how are the front LED corsair fans? move a good amount of air?

better yet, can anybody point me to the exact fan model on the white case?


----------



## draterrojam

Hey guys, looking to build a cover for the hard drives, any suggestions on what to use or has been used on here?


----------



## excildor

Ouch, played Crysis 3 for awhile tonight with GPU-Z open. When I took a break my top XFX HD 7950 DD, was @ 98c. The bottom one was @ 85c which doesn't seem bad. I hope replacing the 1 140mm fan I still have in the lower front with 2 120mm fans will help that some. I really don't want to put a side fan in my window.

I'm going to try switching the intake fan above the vrms to an exhaust. I also have some small fans I bought for a different project. I'm going to try mounting them in the gap between the cards. To try and force more air in there.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *excildor*
> 
> Ouch, played Crysis 3 for awhile tonight with GPU-Z open. *When I took a break my top XFX HD 7950 DD, was @ 98c.* The bottom one was @ 85c which doesn't seem bad. I hope replacing the 1 140mm fan I still have in the lower front with 2 120mm fans will help that some. I really don't want to put a side fan in my window.
> 
> I'm going to try switching the intake fan above the vrms to an exhaust. I also have some small fans I bought for a different project. I'm going to try mounting them in the gap between the cards. To try and force more air in there.


----------



## liquidguy

Just got a new personal best! And haven't even touched the CPU yet







Cards are still just on air and stock voltage, max temp card 1 is 63, max temp card 2 is 54, moved card 2 down to slot 3 so I could take full advantage of dual x16 vs x16 and x18.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8006366


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *excildor*
> 
> Ouch, played Crysis 3 for awhile tonight with GPU-Z open. When I took a break my top XFX HD 7950 DD, was @ 98c. The bottom one was @ 85c which doesn't seem bad. I hope replacing the 1 140mm fan I still have in the lower front with 2 120mm fans will help that some. I really don't want to put a side fan in my window.
> 
> I'm going to try switching the intake fan above the vrms to an exhaust. I also have some small fans I bought for a different project. I'm going to try mounting them in the gap between the cards. To try and force more air in there.


This actually happens to me a lot because of where I live. My ambient don't support air cooling very well.


----------



## suburban78

I've looked through every page of this AIR 540 forum and never saw this. I've never seen it in any case mod forum!
This is my HTPC build. More to come...


----------



## liquidguy

Very nice any picks of the inrernals?


----------



## Sluggo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suburban78*
> 
> I've looked through every page of this AIR 540 forum and never saw this. I've never seen it in any case mod forum!
> This is my HTPC build. More to come...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Now that is pretty damn cool! Gotta love the size of that window panel.


----------



## suburban78

I'm using spare parts from my first build from 4 yrs ago for now. Its going to be a E7300 core duo, 8gb ddr 1600, 64Gb SSD for the OS, two 3Tb 7200 seagates, windows 7 and direct boot into XBMC, 700watt thermaltake PSU,and a GTX 570 or R6770 that I have laying around. The R6770 is much more power efficient but the GTX 570 will do the 3D for my projector which I already have all set up for 3D but have to play the movies through the PS3 right now.


----------



## suburban78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidguy*
> 
> Very nice any picks of the inrernals?


I'll post internal pics when my daughter is finished with her homework...


----------



## szultzie

So has anybody experimented with these PCI slot fans, maybe in between graphics cards?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA3KX16D3201
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA3KX16D4482


----------



## suburban78

The first dual fan one looks like it would just take up valuable air space if sandwiched between two cards and would only pull the hot air up from the card below it and push it into the upper card. The second blower style would work the best but they tend to be loud but would actually exhaust the hot air out the back of the case.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szultzie*
> 
> So has anybody experimented with these PCI slot fans, maybe in between graphics cards?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA3KX16D3201
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA3KX16D4482


I would suggest upgrading your fans to something like the Corsair SP120s before getting something like that. From all that I have heard of products like that, they are just snake oil or only help by maybe 1-2C.

On another note.... For all those naysayers about how little HDD space this has. Behold, my massive 9TB without even using the hotswap bays! Muahahah! If for some reason 9TB doesn't end up being enough. I have the option to add the 5 drive cage that another has posted and still have the hotswap bays free. Yeah, this case may not support a lot of HDDs out of the box, but for the average consumer more than 2 honestly isn't needed. For pro-sumers like a lot of us, 2 might not be enough unless we just buy new drives. With this 30 dollar dual bay adapter I bought of amazon, I was able to add a massive amount of storage to my case and even free up other space.

While I understand that many of you feel the need or actually have a need for those 5.25 inch bays to be used by a dvd or fan controller, there are other options such as the 5 bay adapter that another has posted. If I end up needing an ODD or fan controller, I will probably get a USB ODD and an external 5.25 bay for the fan controller. I personally feel like this is a really good compromise because having the fan controller right under my monitors is much easier to access versus getting up to turn them down on the front side of this case.

/endminirant

Onto pics!


----------



## Caldeio

Im going to mount my HDD's to the back area, long the backside where the grill is. I'm going straight screwed to the mount vertical style. Got everything wired and waiting. Still waiting on my processor. I did send a RMA to Corsair about my stock fans. Idk what they'll do. If anything I'll get af140's there's so expensive though! I wish 2 packs came out, and SP140's in 2 packs already.


----------



## jameyscott

So... Guess who forgot to format the 3TB drive from the external case? Yeah, this guy. Here is how I fixed it...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










What you are seeing here is the base of the usb3.0 external hdd on the hdd and transferring all of its files to my second system so I can actually format it properly. Really glad I got the second system hooked up...


----------



## MillerLite1314

I've been toying around with some ideas and I think that after I put in this next parts order for my ssd (either 128 or 240 gig) I'm gonna upgrade my psu to a Corsair modular ax series with new black, grey, and toxic sleeving and possibly do some mod work. I was thinking acrylic but may just wrap mobo tray and floor with carbon fiber wrap.



I've since put 2 of the stock af140 fans up top in a low speed exhaust. Kind of messed with the lighting a little bit but not a big deal. Rest of my setup with LEDs that I wired.

Sorry for the shoddy quality. The LEDs messed with the camera.


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I would suggest upgrading your fans to something like the Corsair SP120s before getting something like that. From all that I have heard of products like that, they are just snake oil or only help by maybe 1-2C.
> 
> On another note.... For all those naysayers about how little HDD space this has. Behold, my massive 9TB without even using the hotswap bays! Muahahah! If for some reason 9TB doesn't end up being enough. I have the option to add the 5 drive cage that another has posted and still have the hotswap bays free. Yeah, this case may not support a lot of HDDs out of the box, but for the average consumer more than 2 honestly isn't needed. For pro-sumers like a lot of us, 2 might not be enough unless we just buy new drives. With this 30 dollar dual bay adapter I bought of amazon, I was able to add a massive amount of storage to my case and even free up other space.
> 
> While I understand that many of you feel the need or actually have a need for those 5.25 inch bays to be used by a dvd or fan controller, there are other options such as the 5 bay adapter that another has posted. If I end up needing an ODD or fan controller, I will probably get a USB ODD and an external 5.25 bay for the fan controller. I personally feel like this is a really good compromise because having the fan controller right under my monitors is much easier to access versus getting up to turn them down on the front side of this case.
> 
> /endminirant
> 
> Onto pics!


Nice! I actually need my 5.25" bays (when I switched to Air 540, I got rid of my optic drive, and still wish I had more), but this looks like a nice solution for some!


----------



## Shadowtree

Hey, I've been wanting to add a full custom water loop on my rig ever since I switch over to the 540. However I don't know what radiator sizes to go with. I was thinking of going with two 280 rads since I already have 5 140m fans. Maybe one 30mm and one 40mm, I believe they would fit ok. However I want to keep that fans running as low as possible to keep everything as quiet as possible while keeping temps in the 50's at full load. Do you guys think i would be able to achieve those wants with 1 30mm 280 and 1 40mm 280 or should i go with one 280 and 1 360 and get me some new fans?

Below i added some shots of my current setup.


----------



## excildor

I googled a bit and found some XFX HD 7950 users who had to setup custom fan profiles. Seems XFX opted for quiet settings over cool ones. Grabbed MSI afterburner and set one up. Played Crysis 3 about 30mins(@5980X1080 very high, no AA), seems its worse than I thought. GPU1 max temp of 101c, according to afterburner. It did stay mostly around 90c so there was some improvement.

They even seem to idle high @49c(gpu1) 39c(gpu2). Have not seen my CPU(fx9370) go over 55c so I think I'll switch it from intake to exhaust, move one of the 140mm fans back to intake on the front. See how that goes.

Thinking of moving my SSD to the back side. Removing the hot swap bay and putting one of the 140mm fans in the bottom as an intake.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> Nice! I actually need my 5.25" bays (when I switched to Air 540, I got rid of my optic drive, and still wish I had more), but this looks like a nice solution for some!


Yeah, I understand some people have a need for an optical drive or don't want to go external for their drive bays, but this is one awesome solution to my problem, and the provided fan keeps them nice and cool! Although I will probablly be switching it to a Noctua or Delta fan because the included one is so loud.... I actually had to break out an inline fan controller for it so I didn't have to hear it whizzing!


----------



## madhatter01

New to the Corsair 540 case.

So whats better 3 x 120mm or 2 x 140mm for the front? Also what is the best quiet fan with lots of cfm's, that are pwm. I have tried cougars and they have a weird noise. I have the sp120 x2 from my h100i that I replaced with Noctua 120mm fans. Those Corsairs are loud. I know noctua makes a great fan. I just want something with more cfm's and not brown lol. I need something with good air flow for my Crossfired MSI R9 290 Gaming vga cards. Thanks guys.


----------



## maynard14

updated again


----------



## excildor

So I've moved my AIO cooler to the exhaust, CPU temps seem about the same as when I had it intake on the front. Switched the fan above the VRMs from intake to exhaust. Returned the stock 140mm to intake at the front.

Dug out a spare projector mount arm, old CPU fan, a few nuts and bolts, and a xbox360 hard drive slot cover. With the fan set at 50% its kinda loud. Idle temps are at 45c(gpu1) 35c(gpu2). Played an hour or so of Crysis 3 last night, max temp 95c on gpu1. A little bit better but I'm going to have to keep working at it.

Maybe budget Liquid cooling with 2x Kraken G10, and AIOs.


----------



## equlizer

Replace those 2 stock 140's with 3x 120's. I'm guessing your side panel is off while you have that side fan on? You can also set fan profiles in Afterburner and that will keep your temps down. Get some decent fans like Cougar cf-v12hp or nocturas or gentle typhoons (if you can still get those)


----------



## excildor

I've setup profiles in afterburner, it helped a little bit. The side panel is on. Looking at maynard14's post on the last page, it doesn't look like 2x Kraken G10 will fit. I guess three 120mms for the front is the next step.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *excildor*
> 
> I've setup profiles in afterburner, it helped a little bit. The side panel is on. Looking at maynard14's post on the last page, it doesn't look like 2x Kraken G10 will fit. I guess three 120mms for the front is the next step.


They will you can still mount the rad in the front of the case. You could just get two h50s and use those, or 140mm variants. I'll post a list of all compatible corsair coolers in a second as the nzxt website doesn't have all of corsairs offerings on their website.


----------



## Internets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> Can't wait to see some pics. I tried using double sided sticky tap on the sides of the hdd but it made the vibrations more high pitched so I'm gonna try some hdd silencers from FCPU to see how well those work along with some fan silencers on my H80i and 3 x SP120's on the front. Have to wait till the end of the month though.


Well, I finally got around to installing the fans today and I'm slightly disappointed in Corsair. The rear 140mm mounting holes on the case have no extra clearance on the sides. I am unable to fix the 140mm Silent Wings 2 because the rubber grommet is blocked by the edge of the case panel.

That being said the fans run GREAT, they move air, are whisper quiet, and I can't even hear the bearings with my ear up against the case. I guess I have to return this 140mm and see if a pair of 120mm don't fit instead. I really enjoyed building in the Air 540 but I am disappointed by some of the engineering decisions by Corsair. Namely the lack of dust filters in obvious places and that there is literally zero clearance for the back 140mm fan.


----------



## jameyscott

You have to remember, this is technically a budget case at 120-140 bucks. It's not going to be the highest quality case you can buy, and they are also going to "cut corners" to keep cost down.

This is also just the first revision of the case. It isn't going to be perfect. I'm excited to see a new revision of this case. Maybe full aluminum, bigger back side, maybe slightly longer. Things like that would be awesome.


----------



## Internets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You have to remember, this is technically a budget case at 120-140 bucks. It's not going to be the highest quality case you can buy, and they are also going to "cut corners" to keep cost down.
> 
> This is also just the first revision of the case. It isn't going to be perfect. I'm excited to see a new revision of this case. Maybe full aluminum, bigger back side, maybe slightly longer. Things like that would be awesome.


MSRP $129.99 is considered a "budget" case? Then what are cases from $30-60? El-Cheapo?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Internets*
> 
> MSRP $129.99 is considered a "budget" case? Then what are cases from $30-60? El-Cheapo?


I guess it depends on how you look at it. I consider 100-150ish budget cases.


----------



## Internets

I managed to flex the rubber gourmets enough so that the fan is secured in place. It is less than ideal but at least it mounted. I need to take a metal file to the interior lip of the frame later so that the fit is 100% flush.

Finally, some peace and quiet in this case! Too bad the Western Digital 2TB Black is the loudest drive I've ever owned. The platters can get to spinning so rapidly that it causes the HDD to send a buzzing vibration through the whole case. I need to consider some type of silicon/rubber padding for my HDDs next.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Internets*
> 
> I managed to flex the rubber gourmets enough so that the fan is secured in place. It is less than ideal but at least it mounted. I need to take a metal file to the interior lip of the frame later so that the fit is 100% flush.
> 
> Finally, some peace and quiet in this case! Too bad the Western Digital 2TB Black is the loudest drive I've ever owned. The platters can get to spinning so rapidly that it causes the HDD to send a buzzing vibration through the whole case. I need to consider some type of silicon/rubber padding for my HDDs next.


I used some cheap foam insulation from Walmart on mine. Worked like a charm!


----------



## Zuludawn

Had to go Orange to match the OC Force MB, so first it was



Then the 780ti came out 3 days later and spoilt it


----------



## |-Goku-|

Just got my 540 Air on Friday, and got most of the components installed. Here is a picture before everything was wired and routed.



I'm still debating on where to mount the 150 reservoir. Should I take out the rear exhaust fan and mount it in the front, or mount it on the PSU side so that I don't take away from the display of the motherboard and such? Not sure, not sure







. Opinions?


----------



## liquidguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zuludawn*
> 
> Had to go Orange to match the OC Force MB, so first it was
> 
> 
> 
> Then the 780ti came out 3 days later and spoilt it


What hetsink is that? that thing is a monster!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *|-Goku-|*
> 
> Just got my 500 Air on Friday, and got most of the components installed. Here is a picture before everything was wired and routed.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still debating on where to mount the 150 reservoir. Should I take out the rear exhaust fan and mount it in the front, or mount it on the PSU side so that I don't take away from the display of the motherboard and such? Not sure, not sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Opinions?


backside. I threw everything I could back there.


----------



## shankly1985

Question guys
Would running two MSI r9 290 in Crossfire one at x16 and the other at x4 make much difference to x8 - x8??
I want to try and improve the air flow between the two cards and atm I have them quite close in x8 and x8 but my Asrock z68 Extreme 4 supports 3x GPU's x16 single x8 x8 Crossfire and x16 top and x4 bottom. This would give me a massive space between the two cards but will it also kill my performance?

Thanks


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shankly1985*
> 
> Question guys
> Would running two MSI r9 290 in Crossfire one at x16 and the other at x4 make much difference to x8 - x8??
> I want to try and improve the air flow between the two cards and atm I have them quite close in x8 and x8 but my Asrock z68 Extreme 4 supports 3x GPU's x16 single x8 x8 Crossfire and x16 top and x4 bottom. This would give me a massive space between the two cards but will it also kill my performance?
> 
> Thanks


Bench it and find out. The hit shouldnt be that bad at all, but would be worse in VRAM heavy applications. But then again, the 290s dont have an xfire bridge, so I could be completely off base.


----------



## |-Goku-|

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shankly1985*
> 
> Question guys
> Would running two MSI r9 290 in Crossfire one at x16 and the other at x4 make much difference to x8 - x8??
> I want to try and improve the air flow between the two cards and atm I have them quite close in x8 and x8 but my Asrock z68 Extreme 4 supports 3x GPU's x16 single x8 x8 Crossfire and x16 top and x4 bottom. This would give me a massive space between the two cards but will it also kill my performance?
> 
> Thanks


Check this out. http://www.overclock.net/t/1121673/crossfire-16x-4x-vs-8x-8x-vs-16x-16x


----------



## shankly1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *|-Goku-|*
> 
> Check this out. http://www.overclock.net/t/1121673/crossfire-16x-4x-vs-8x-8x-vs-16x-16x


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Bench it and find out. The hit shouldnt be that bad at all, but would be worse in VRAM heavy applications. But then again, the 290s dont have an xfire bridge, so I could be completely off base.


Thanks guys guess I will just test and find out. If performance is bad but cooling is much better I'll look into buying a better motherboard with faster PCIe lane.


----------



## liquidguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shankly1985*
> 
> Thanks guys guess I will just test and find out. If performance is bad but cooling is much better I'll look into buying a better motherboard with faster PCIe lane.


You could always do like I did and get a board that has 2 x16 lanes where lane 1 and lane 3 are the x16's


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Internets*
> 
> MSRP $129.99 is considered a "budget" case? Then what are cases from $30-60? El-Cheapo?


Yes, considering it's gone on sale at times for 89.99US, even at $129, I feel it's still a budget case. Cases like imicro and sentey etc at the under $60 range are things that I wouldn't even use on a PC for my parents.

I personally feel that, for the most part, any case that will fit an ATX board without modding it, and costs under $100 isn't worth my money. There would have to be to many sacrifices in the case to get that cost down to sub-$100.

Once you spend the money on a high quality case, you start to see exactly how much junk is on the market.

We spend hundreds and thousands of dollars on motherboards and CPUs and GPUs, but want to go cheap on the device that holds it all together? And then switch the case again, and again? We not buy a case that you can use for several years, and still have the ability to expand it later?

Quality costs, there is no exception to that.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Yes, considering it's gone on sale at times for 89.99US, even at $129, I feel it's still a budget case. Cases like imicro and sentey etc at the under $60 range are things that I wouldn't even use on a PC for my parents.
> 
> I personally feel that, for the most part, any case that will fit an ATX board without modding it, and costs under $100 isn't worth my money. There would have to be to many sacrifices in the case to get that cost down to sub-$100.
> 
> Once you spend the money on a high quality case, you start to see exactly how much junk is on the market.
> 
> We spend hundreds and thousands of dollars on motherboards and CPUs and GPUs, but want to go cheap on the device that holds it all together? And then switch the case again, and again? We not buy a case that you can use for several years, and still have the ability to expand it later?
> 
> Quality costs, there is no exception to that.


I agree. Once you hit that 100 mark, the quality goes up so much. My corsair c70 cost me 108 bucks shipped, and I'm so glad I didn't go with anything else cheaper. My original thoughts was, well... it's a second system. I real don't want to spend that much money on it. It's just a second system after all. After seeing nothing worth buying under 100, I decided to get the c70 and I can't believe the quality of it.


----------



## excildor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> We spend hundreds and thousands of dollars on motherboards and CPUs and GPUs, but want to go cheap on the device that holds it all together?


This, kinda. When I wanted this case my wife wasn't real happy I was spending more money on my rig. I said "I just spent $500+ on graphics cards and you really want me to cram them in this 10 year old case, with one fan?" I had modded in a side fan but she didn't know that. /shrug... Still I don't really think its a budget case, It's got too many options for that. Mid level? Sure.

Progress on the GPU temp problem I've been having. My cards are not identical I bought the XFX hd 7950 DD. A month or so later I went to grab a 2nd one, but the priced had gone up a fair bit. Newegg had XFX hd 7950 DD black editions on sale for less than I had paid for the DD. It crossfires fine with the DD so I grabbed it.

I had the B.E. as the 1st card thinking games that don't use crossfire well would get a boost over the DD. I got to thinking maybe that card really just dosent do well in tight spaces. So I switched them around, so the B.E. could get more air. Played some Crysis 3 and now both cards are at 77C max. I'm a happy gamer again. I'll see how they hold up tomorrow, its warmer in here tonight then its been all week so I think they'll be fine now.


----------



## Internets

My last 2 cases were the Cosmos and HAF-X


----------



## Zuludawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidguy*
> 
> What hetsink is that? that thing is a monster!


Its a Phanteks PH-TC14PE CPU Cooler


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Internets*
> 
> My last 2 cases were the Cosmos and HAF-X


Does Air 540 offer better cooling? did you test HAF X vs Air 540 regarding temps? maybe you remember?


----------



## goodenough88

Hi All,

Looking at buying this case over the next few days as was wondering if anyone has been successful in running 3-way SLI/Xfire in this case?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodenough88*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Looking at buying this case over the next few days as was wondering if anyone has been successful in running 3-way SLI/Xfire in this case?


There are a few. I'm still considering adding a third card. Would you be running on air or water?


----------



## goodenough88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> There are a few. I'm still considering adding a third card. Would you be running on air or water?


I'll be running a water cooling setup. Aiming for the 360 rad on front and 280 (?) on top.

Looking at running 2x 780's at start, and if I can, might add one early next year.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodenough88*
> 
> I'll be running a water cooling setup. Aiming for the 360 rad on front and 280 (?) on top.
> 
> Looking at running 2x 780's at start, and if I can, might add one early next year.


You might be able to run a 280 on top depending on your front rad thickness. .

You might want to consider either waiting for maxwell to launch or 780ti's because a third card will only net you like 10% performance increase. And that's with a surround set up.


----------



## goodenough88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You might be able to run a 280 on top depending on your front rad thickness. .
> 
> You might want to consider either waiting for maxwell to launch or 780ti's because a third card will only net you like 10% performance increase. And that's with a surround set up.


Yeah I'm waiting for some info on when Maxwell will launch etc. Depending on when it launches and what the price of the 700 series drops to, will decide which way I go. Exciting stuff though!

As long as I can run 3 cards, should I ever want to, then I'm happy









Can't wait to get this case and begin my new gaming pc!!!


----------



## Chris13002

I'll work on the wire management on the desk later... 4 year old system still running strong...

Before



After


----------



## shankly1985

Anyone done some extra 3.5 HDD mods yet? what about mounting a 900D cage above the PSU would it fit?


----------



## liquidguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shankly1985*
> 
> Anyone done some extra 3.5 HDD mods yet? what about mounting a 900D cage above the PSU would it fit?


I have essentially made room foe 2-3 extra 3.5" drives however I did some extensive mods to the case and used hot swap bays accessible from the front to do it, I did it so I could remove the drives from the front as A I think it looks ridiculous having them right inside the window, and B I plan on modding the bottom part of the cage to fit 2-3 120's or 2 140's have not decided yet, you can go back some pages and see my mods, but if you do not want to search for it here are the pics again.

Parts I picked up today


Took everything out of the case, and stripped it down to bare metal, figured out the best spot to put the hot swap bays, was torn between the top and the front (was thinking top to be different, but then saw that they would be right by the back of the mobo and do not need extra heat there, and figured this is pretty unique have not seen this before however I haven't really look that hard either)


next we take a dremel to it and make the cut, no going back now!


Now that I have made the cut need to move the bay from the top to the bottom (dvd and fan controller can sit on top till replacement from corsair gets here)



Next we make sure that the hot swap bays fit and look decent.



Awesome they fit, now we cut the front plastic piece and make sure they fit in there nicely (I know I know I cut the hole a little to big and not very strait either, but they sit in there strait up and down, and line up with the top bays, will just have to figure out some kind of a shroud to put around it to hide my bad cut, didn't have the right tool but still got it done (generally I would've waited for the hardware store to open and go get a new cutter however I have work to do before the store opens so this is not an option computer had to go back together so I could be back online))


and now we put the whole thing back together (excuse my poor wire management in the back, not a lot I can do with it yet as I need my new tray, once it gets here I will get it cleaned up real nice)





and then of coarse my project for later today







(robbed some of the parts off an old case I had laying around that I tried to mod with a saw zaw and jig saw that equaled a fail, but hey it still shows some use as I found some good stuff I could salvage!)


----------



## shankly1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidguy*
> 
> I have essentially made room foe 2-3 extra 3.5" drives however I did some extensive mods to the case and used hot swap bays accessible from the front to do it, I did it so I could remove the drives from the front as A I think it looks ridiculous having them right inside the window, and B I plan on modding the bottom part of the cage to fit 2-3 120's or 2 140's have not decided yet, you can go back some pages and see my mods, but if you do not want to search for it here are the pics again.
> 
> Parts I picked up today
> 
> 
> Took everything out of the case, and stripped it down to bare metal, figured out the best spot to put the hot swap bays, was torn between the top and the front (was thinking top to be different, but then saw that they would be right by the back of the mobo and do not need extra heat there, and figured this is pretty unique have not seen this before however I haven't really look that hard either)
> 
> 
> next we take a dremel to it and make the cut, no going back now!
> 
> 
> Now that I have made the cut need to move the bay from the top to the bottom (dvd and fan controller can sit on top till replacement from corsair gets here)
> 
> 
> 
> Next we make sure that the hot swap bays fit and look decent.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome they fit, now we cut the front plastic piece and make sure they fit in there nicely (I know I know I cut the hole a little to big and not very strait either, but they sit in there strait up and down, and line up with the top bays, will just have to figure out some kind of a shroud to put around it to hide my bad cut, didn't have the right tool but still got it done (generally I would've waited for the hardware store to open and go get a new cutter however I have work to do before the store opens so this is not an option computer had to go back together so I could be back online))
> 
> 
> and now we put the whole thing back together (excuse my poor wire management in the back, not a lot I can do with it yet as I need my new tray, once it gets here I will get it cleaned up real nice)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then of coarse my project for later today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (robbed some of the parts off an old case I had laying around that I tried to mod with a saw zaw and jig saw that equaled a fail, but hey it still shows some use as I found some good stuff I could salvage!)


Yeah seen that some great work but way out of my league







I dont want to be cutting out tbh was thinking more like screw a bay at the back above the PSU.


----------



## liquidguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shankly1985*
> 
> Yeah seen that some great work but way out of my league
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont want to be cutting out tbh was thinking more like screw a bay at the back above the PSU.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shankly1985*
> 
> Anyone done some extra 3.5 HDD mods yet? what about mounting a 900D cage above the PSU would it fit?


I do not see why you couldn't, would just have to be careful, and you would probably want to figure out a way to get some kind of airflow across them as they will likely get pretty warm, being right above the power supply, the spinning of the drives themselves, and then of coarse right behind the motherboard, there will be additional heat there that you will want to account for that is for sure.


----------



## Sluggo

Hey guys, I just figured out a way to mount two pumps and res tops in the back of this case. Would love some feedback if any of you see any issues. Check it out in post #32 of my build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1463970/build-log-sluggofied/30#post_21836303


----------



## liquidguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sluggo*
> 
> Hey guys, I just figured out a way to mount two pumps and res tops in the back of this case. Would love some feedback if any of you see any issues. Check it out in post #32 of my build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1463970/build-log-sluggofied/30#post_21836303


Looks good to me, so long as it is sturdy I do not see any issues arrizing, I take it you are going to do 2 separate loops, or are you going to do 1 Monster loop? How are you going to run you coolant lines to it?


----------



## Sluggo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidguy*
> 
> Looks good to me, so long as it is sturdy I do not see any issues arrizing, I take it you are going to do 2 separate loops, or are you going to do 1 Monster loop? How are you going to run you coolant lines to it?


Yes, two loops. Build will have acrylic tubing up front and flex pvc in the back to connect to the pumps.


----------



## MOSER91

Will be adding a 3rd card, and upping my loop within a week.....i'll post pics when done.


----------



## liquidguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MOSER91*
> 
> Will be adding a 3rd card, and upping my loop within a week.....i'll post pics when done.


Awesome can't wait to see it


----------



## Seyumi

Here's mine. I really like how it came out. Specs are below in sig. This is my first "red themed" build even though I honestly wasn't even going for the color theme. It just seems like all the best components from all the manufactures I buy from either only come with a red theme or are able to change to red. Looking forward to upgrading to two GTX 790's if they ever come out for some quad SLI action. Went balls-out on the LGA 1150 setup instead without having spend 3x as much money on a LGA 2011 setup and full water cooling to keep temps under control (avoided going the "elite" route this generation since the LGA 2011 platform is already well outdated and the new Haswell-E will be out later this year)


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> Here's mine. I really like how it came out. Specs are below in sig. This is my first "red themed" build even though I honestly wasn't even going for the color theme. It just seems like all the best components from all the manufactures I buy from either only come with a red theme or are able to change to red. Looking forward to upgrading to two GTX 790's if they ever come out for some quad SLI action. Went balls-out on the LGA 1150 setup instead without having spend 3x as much money on a LGA 2011 setup and full water cooling to keep temps under control (avoided going the "elite" route this generation since the LGA 2011 platform is already well outdated and the new Haswell-E will be out later this year)


How do you like those sp120's on the bottom? Is it good for the gpu's? I modded my case for 140mm fans, and I'm putting a filter on the bottom too.


----------



## Seyumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> How do you like those sp120's on the bottom? Is it good for the gpu's? I modded my case for 140mm fans, and I'm putting a filter on the bottom too.


I more of less ghetto modded those 2 bottom fans. I just used the hard drive bracket and lined up 1 of the holes to one of the fan holes since that's all I could match up. I then used a bit of black duct-tape on the back of the fan that you can't see for a little more stability.

The bottom fans I believe didn't make much of a difference at all. My GPUs are so overclocked the case fans running at 100% or 50% don't make much of a difference temperature wise. The GPU fans can only expel so much heat from the GPU and no number of case fans past that point will make a difference.

I'm running 8x Corsair SP120 PWM High Performance Editions. I'm running them at 1200RPM'ish since that's the threshold for going past 36DB according to the xbitlabs 120mm fan roundups. My 780Ti's overclocked to around 1228mhz can still get up to the mid 80's when being pushed hard. Must be all that extra juice and voltage from the Kingpin editions specifically built for watercooling/L2N lol.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> I more of less ghetto modded those 2 bottom fans. I just used the hard drive bracket and lined up 1 of the holes to one of the fan holes since that's all I could match up. I then used a bit of black duct-tape on the back of the fan that you can't see for a little more stability.
> 
> The bottom fans I believe didn't make much of a difference at all. My GPUs are so overclocked the case fans running at 100% or 50% don't make much of a difference temperature wise. The GPU fans can only expel so much heat from the GPU and no number of case fans past that point will make a difference.


I cut everything out.







hmm I'll report back on my findings too. I'm going to bench without them on, then on.


----------



## goodenough88

How is the 540 case with fan controllers & optical drives? The 5.25" bays are vertical instead of the usual horizontal and was wondering if this will cause any issues?


----------



## Seyumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodenough88*
> 
> How is the 540 case with fan controllers & optical drives? The 5.25" bays are vertical instead of the usual horizontal and was wondering if this will cause any issues?


Shouldn't cause any issues. I think most optical drives these days are built to work sideways anyways unless maybe it's some super old IDE one or something. The optical drive in mine which is of course vertical works fine and don't have any disc errors or anything.


----------



## liquidguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seyumi*
> 
> Shouldn't cause any issues. I think most optical drives these days are built to work sideways anyways unless maybe it's some super old IDE one or something. The optical drive in mine which is of course vertical works fine and don't have any disc errors or anything.


I have 0 issues with mine as well, and it is just one I had left over laying around in an old PC somewhere, probably 3-4 years old and it works just fine


----------



## DF is BUSY

are there any posters who use 2x optical drives in their 5.25 bay?

any problems?


----------



## liquidguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> are there any posters who use 2x optical drives in their 5.25 bay?
> 
> any problems?


I do not use to optical drives, however I do have 4 bays and everyone of them is full and no issues


----------



## spiderxjz82

Got mine all sorted now, LEDs are a lot white in reality than they are blue...


----------



## shankly1985

Guys need help picking a 3.5 Hard drive Cage to mount on the back on the case behind the motherboard. Any idea what will fit?


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> Got mine all sorted now, LEDs are a lot white in reality than they are blue...


What fittings are those you are using.


----------



## spiderxjz82

The watercooling ones? They're Feser, bought from specialtech.co.uk.


----------



## th1nk2b4

Hi, i'm from France and here is some pics of my rig:









I7 4770K 4.5 24/7
MAXIMUS FORMULA VI
16 Go Corsair Dominator GT 2000Mhz
intel 330 series 180 Go
corsair neutron gtx 120 Go
WD CB 1 To
GTX 780 3 Go Asus Stock freq. with Samsung Semiconductor rams (nice oc in the future







)
EVGA supernova NEX650G
Corsair carbide 540 air/ CM STORM Trigger / RAT 9 / Steelseries Siberia V2
MCP655
WB EK supremacy CPU top plexi red + WB EK dominator x4
Rad Phobya 360 and 3 nanoxia fx evo 1600 + alpahacool 240 with 2 corsair af
res. Swiftech Maelstrom
10/16 Masterkleer uv green
Mayhems Feser One Cooling Fluid UV VIOLET
LG 29EA93 + HP w2207h
Logitech G27
Wacom bambou fun s
Logitech Z623
Onkyo TX-SR 605
5.1 Jamo A102
Mitsubishi HC3800
LG 29EA93
HP w2207h

feser one temp: IDLE 26 c° BURN 31 c°
cpu : IDLE 39 c° BURN 69 c°
gpu (not watercooled) : IDLE 35 c° BURN 70 c° (custom setting for the fan with GPU Tweak)

BF4 max settings with fraps: 70/80 fps (2560*1080)










CYA


----------



## MOSER91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th1nk2b4*
> 
> Hi, i'm from France and here is some pics of my rig:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I7 4770K 4.5 24/7
> MAXIMUS FORMULA VI
> 16 Go Corsair Dominator GT 2000Mhz
> intel 330 series 180 Go
> corsair neutron gtx 120 Go
> WD CB 1 To
> GTX 780 3 Go Asus Stock freq. with Samsung Semiconductor rams (nice oc in the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> EVGA supernova NEX650G
> Corsair carbide 540 air/ CM STORM Trigger / RAT 9 / Steelseries Siberia V2
> MCP655
> WB EK supremacy CPU top plexi red + WB EK dominator x4
> Rad Phobya 360 and 3 nanoxia fx evo 1600 + alpahacool 240 with 2 corsair af
> res. Swiftech Maelstrom
> 10/16 Masterkleer uv green
> Mayhems Feser One Cooling Fluid UV VIOLET
> LG 29EA93 + HP w2207h
> Logitech G27
> Wacom bambou fun s
> Logitech Z623
> Onkyo TX-SR 605
> 5.1 Jamo A102
> Mitsubishi HC3800
> LG 29EA93
> HP w2207h
> 
> feser one temp: IDLE 26 c° BURN 31 c°
> cpu : IDLE 39 c° BURN 69 c°
> gpu (not watercooled) : IDLE 35 c° BURN 70 c° (custom setting for the fan with GPU Tweak)
> 
> BF4 max settings with fraps: 70/80 fps (2560*1080)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CYA


That's dope man....


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> Got mine all sorted now, LEDs are a lot white in reality than they are blue...


Better question, how much did you pay for the WoW server that you have hanging up there?!


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

i actually PM'd him about that also, i'm trying to find one myself to purchase i forgot they even auctioned those off, i'd like Windrunner or Mal'ganis


----------



## Sluggo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> Got mine all sorted now, LEDs are a lot white in reality than they are blue...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good!


----------



## goodenough88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> What fittings are those you are using.


Loving the look of your case!!

What brand LED's are you running around the inside of the case there?


----------



## spiderxjz82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> Better question, how much did you pay for the WoW server that you have hanging up there?!


I was lucky, mine cost around £90!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sluggo*
> 
> Looking good!


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodenough88*
> 
> Loving the look of your case!!
> 
> What brand LED's are you running around the inside of the case there?


It's an NZXT HUE, thanks!


----------



## Ziglez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th1nk2b4*
> 
> Hi, i'm from France and here is some pics of my rig:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I7 4770K 4.5 24/7
> MAXIMUS FORMULA VI
> 16 Go Corsair Dominator GT 2000Mhz
> intel 330 series 180 Go
> corsair neutron gtx 120 Go
> WD CB 1 To
> GTX 780 3 Go Asus Stock freq. with Samsung Semiconductor rams (nice oc in the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> EVGA supernova NEX650G
> Corsair carbide 540 air/ CM STORM Trigger / RAT 9 / Steelseries Siberia V2
> MCP655
> WB EK supremacy CPU top plexi red + WB EK dominator x4
> Rad Phobya 360 and 3 nanoxia fx evo 1600 + alpahacool 240 with 2 corsair af
> res. Swiftech Maelstrom
> 10/16 Masterkleer uv green
> Mayhems Feser One Cooling Fluid UV VIOLET
> LG 29EA93 + HP w2207h
> Logitech G27
> Wacom bambou fun s
> Logitech Z623
> Onkyo TX-SR 605
> 5.1 Jamo A102
> Mitsubishi HC3800
> LG 29EA93
> HP w2207h
> 
> feser one temp: IDLE 26 c° BURN 31 c°
> cpu : IDLE 39 c° BURN 69 c°
> gpu (not watercooled) : IDLE 35 c° BURN 70 c° (custom setting for the fan with GPU Tweak)
> 
> BF4 max settings with fraps: 70/80 fps (2560*1080)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CYA


You should get that graphics card under water. Btw it looks like a face lol.


----------



## Silverstone-Z

Can I be part of the group? Haha


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> You should get that graphics card under water. Btw it looks like a face lol.


hahah this made me laugh, yes sir it looks like a face smiling at you haha


----------



## Ziglez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silverstone-Z*
> 
> Can I be part of the group? Haha
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You have a fan controller but using pwm fans right?


----------



## Silverstone-Z

Yeah, it's temporary for the time being. All control will soon be done via EK Ascendancy.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silverstone-Z*
> 
> Can I be part of the group? Haha


Gorgeous build! What is causing that yellow/green spot on the memory kit? Is that just some light being reflected off something else?


----------



## DF is BUSY

has anybody try modding the bottom 3.5 HDD slots into 120/140 fan mounts? worth the trouble?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> has anybody try modding the bottom 3.5 HDD slots into 120/140 fan mounts? worth the trouble?


A couple pages back someone did with SP120's

I cut the HDD cages out for 140mm fans, I also just modded my holes slightly so it's possible to fit a 280mm rad down there or two 140mm rads. No testing yet.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silverstone-Z*
> 
> Can I be part of the group? Haha


Can't join until there are more pics!







It really does look nice. I'll add you tonight when I get some time. I do want to see more pics though!

Sorry I haven't been keeping up with the owner's list or making changes to the OP. I've got a lot on my plate at the moment. However, I actually have some free time tonight, so I should be able to get everyone added!


----------



## Kovoet

https://imageshack.com/i/mjo5igj
https://imageshack.com/i/5g2zktj
https://imageshack.com/i/mwjv58j
https://imageshack.com/i/e9ukmij
https://imageshack.com/i/jm1ctgj
https://imageshack.com/i/e9a4sxj
https://imageshack.com/i/musxcaj
https://imageshack.com/i/nb5zslj
https://imageshack.com/i/0xk7vrj
https://imageshack.com/i/eubc87j


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kovoet*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/mjo5igj
> https://imageshack.com/i/5g2zktj
> https://imageshack.com/i/mwjv58j
> https://imageshack.com/i/e9ukmij
> https://imageshack.com/i/jm1ctgj
> https://imageshack.com/i/e9a4sxj
> https://imageshack.com/i/musxcaj
> https://imageshack.com/i/nb5zslj
> https://imageshack.com/i/0xk7vrj
> https://imageshack.com/i/eubc87j


Very nice build! I like the work you did modding the bottom panel - it really cleans it up nicely.


----------



## |-Goku-|

Finally finished running all my cables, and tubes. Finished!





Crappy Cellphone pics.


----------



## KevvinG

Hey all! Currently flip-flopping between this case and the HAF XB.

Has anyone tried running this case on it's side? (Window facing up) I've got sort of an obsession with top windows and I'd love to see how this case handles it.


----------



## |-Goku-|

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KevvinG*
> 
> Hey all! Currently flip-flopping between this case and the HAF XB.
> 
> Has anyone tried running this case on it's side? (Window facing up) I've got sort of an obsession with top windows and I'd love to see how this case handles it.


Yes, someone has placed it on its side. There are some pictures in the thread, but I can't remember what page, or who it was.


----------



## goodenough88

Picked up my Corsair 540 today!!

Already unpacked it and pulled it apart to have a look at it. Got plenty of time to think of any mods, as I probably won't finish building this PC until the end of the year.

Happy to be a part of this awesome Club though


----------



## jameyscott

Okay guys! Owner's list is all updated! I go by pics, so if you didn't submit one, just go ahead and I'll add you. It makes it much simpler on me seeing pics versus going through all of the text. If I missed you, just let me know and I'll be sure to add you!


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Okay guys! Owner's list is all updated! I go by pics, so if you didn't submit one, just go ahead and I'll add you. It makes it much simpler on me seeing pics versus going through all of the text. If I missed you, just let me know and I'll be sure to add you!


Yeah! I'm finally on the list! I'm getting ready to buy another air 540 too







About a month I'd say.


----------



## MillerLite1314

OK so I'm in a dilemma. I'm making my last parts purchase till the end of the semester and it's hard drives. I have a 1TB WD Black and I'm finally getting an SSD. I'm looking at a 128GB for windows 8.1. I'm torn between picking up a 256GB for games or increasing my platter drive for media. I have a lot of movies so my 1TB would be for that plus music. If I just get the 128GB SSD then I would get an external for media (movies & music) and keep the 1TB for games and what not. What setups are my 540 brothers running?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Yeah! I'm finally on the list! I'm getting ready to buy another air 540 too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About a month I'd say.


What are you going to get a second one for?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> OK so I'm in a dilemma. I'm making my last parts purchase till the end of the semester and it's hard drives. I have a 1TB WD Black and I'm finally getting an SSD. I'm looking at a 128GB for windows 8.1. I'm torn between picking up a 256GB for games or increasing my platter drive for media. I have a lot of movies so my 1TB would be for that plus music. If I just get the 128GB SSD then I would get an external for media (movies & music) and keep the 1TB for games and what not. What setups are my 540 brothers running?


Umm... 9TB of HDDs and a 256GB SSD. XD

Honestly, with the price of HDDs these days, I'd pick up a 3TB Seagate for 110-120 on amazon and then just get a 128GB SSD. I don't have any games installed on my SSD currentlly. I honestly don't know why I bought such a big SSD. I'm sure I'll find a use for the space at some point, but with the price per GB of SSDs falling, even if you end up needing more space, you can always get a second one for other stuff.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> What are you going to get a second one for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm... 9TB of HDDs and a 256GB SSD. XD
> 
> Honestly, with the price of HDDs these days, I'd pick up a 3TB Seagate for 110-120 on amazon and then just get a 128GB SSD. I don't have any games installed on my SSD currentlly. I honestly don't know why I bought such a big SSD. I'm sure I'll find a use for the space at some point, but with the price per GB of SSDs falling, even if you end up needing more space, you can always get a second one for other stuff.


Makes more sense. Then I can toss my lil brother my 1tb with the rest of my vishera setup that's collecting dust.
Thanks!


----------



## Kovoet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> OK so I'm in a dilemma. I'm making my last parts purchase till the end of the semester and it's hard drives. I have a 1TB WD Black and I'm finally getting an SSD. I'm looking at a 128GB for windows 8.1. I'm torn between picking up a 256GB for games or increasing my platter drive for media. I have a lot of movies so my 1TB would be for that plus music. If I just get the 128GB SSD then I would get an external for media (movies & music) and keep the 1TB for games and what not. What setups are my 540 brothers running?


I only have ssds running in mine. 1tb evolution, 256GBP Samsung pro, 128gb corsair gt force and a120gb mushkin. I use a synology nas for my other stuff


----------



## Maxincredible52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> Got mine all sorted now, LEDs are a lot white in reality than they are blue...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What temps do you get and what fans do you use and how loud do they get?


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> OK so I'm in a dilemma. I'm making my last parts purchase till the end of the semester and it's hard drives. I have a 1TB WD Black and I'm finally getting an SSD. I'm looking at a 128GB for windows 8.1. I'm torn between picking up a 256GB for games or increasing my platter drive for media. I have a lot of movies so my 1TB would be for that plus music. If I just get the 128GB SSD then I would get an external for media (movies & music) and keep the 1TB for games and what not. What setups are my 540 brothers running?


I run the fastest 128 GB SSD I can get my hands on as my boot/windows drive. Swap file has been moved off this drive, as well as all User profiles and My Documents. This prevents unexpected growth of the windows install so I don't fill up the remaining space on the SSD. If you google how to use an SSD as your windows drive you will find all kinds of tips like this to help if work more efficiently. In addition to my SSD I have a 500 GB Western Digital Caviar Black for installing games and applications. This drive is also where all the windows storage folders for profiles and My Documents and the swap file are located.

These are the only internal drives I use. Beyond that, I have a NAS box on a shelf in my closet that contains a few 1 TB drives (currently I use 5 x 1 TB drives in RAID 5 for a total of 4 GB of storage). I tend to just use whatever drives are the most affordable for this, but I tend to avoid brands and models that have high failure rates. Since this portion of my storage solution is a raid, I should never loose data to drive failure unless multiple drives fail. The NAS box is nice because it allows access to my data storage drives from any computer on my home network. The other nice feature of the NAS box, is I can load it up with noisy drives and then leave it in a closet where I never have to hear the noise.


----------



## liquidguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I run the fastest 128 GB SSD I can get my hands on as my boot/windows drive. Swap file has been moved off this drive, as well as all User profiles and My Documents. This prevents unexpected growth of the windows install so I don't fill up the remaining space on the SSD. If you google how to use an SSD as your windows drive you will find all kinds of tips like this to help if work more efficiently. In addition to my SSD I have a 500 GB Western Digital Caviar Black for installing games and applications. This drive is also where all the windows storage folders for profiles and My Documents and the swap file are located.
> 
> These are the only internal drives I use. Beyond that, I have a NAS box on a shelf in my closet that contains a few 1 TB drives (currently I use 5 x 1 TB drives in RAID 5 for a total of 4 GB of storage). I tend to just use whatever drives are the most affordable for this, but I tend to avoid brands and models that have high failure rates. Since this portion of my storage solution is a raid, I should never loose data to drive failure unless multiple drives fail. The NAS box is nice because it allows access to my data storage drives from any computer on my home network. The other nice feature of the NAS box, is I can load it up with noisy drives and then leave it in a closet where I never have to hear the noise.


Very similar to what I do as well, except my NAS box has a little more room, but is great for storing movies, tv series, back ups, etc etc especially in a computer heavy home. Nas boxes are almost more easily expandable then a normal PC is if you ever need more room just through in bigger drives, or add more if you have room







(not quite that simple but ya'll know what I mean lol)


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> OK so I'm in a dilemma. I'm making my last parts purchase till the end of the semester and it's hard drives. I have a 1TB WD Black and I'm finally getting an SSD. I'm looking at a 128GB for windows 8.1. I'm torn between picking up a 256GB for games or increasing my platter drive for media. I have a lot of movies so my 1TB would be for that plus music. If I just get the 128GB SSD then I would get an external for media (movies & music) and keep the 1TB for games and what not. What setups are my 540 brothers running?


How many games do you want to install at one time? You can trim up the Windows install to save some space and you might be able to get by on a 128GB - disable hibernate (hiberfile.sys will be the size of your installed RAM), limit the page file size if needed, and disable system restore. With that you can get away with installing say 6-7 games on the SSD (granted that can vary depending on the games). Also as food for thought, if you're using Steam, you can just direct some games to your HDD instead - of course the downside is the loading times will be a bit longer.

FWIW, I'm running 2 Sandisk 120GB in RAID 0** (240GB altogether), 1TB for documents/media (~75GB music, ~15GB video, ~25GB Pictures, ~40GB Virtual Machines, etc...), and I've got 2x 3TB RAID1 for backup images.

**Wouldn't normally recommend RAID0 on SSDs. For the pair, these were much cheaper than a 240GB at the time.


----------



## spiderxjz82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxincredible52*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> What temps do you get and what fans do you use and how loud do they get?


Fans are Corsair SP120 Performance Editions, but I drop them to 7v instead of 12v and they run that speed the entire time, not too intrusive really.

At idle:
CPU - 30ish
GPUs - around 23-26

After gaming:
CPU - 50-60ish
GPUs - around 50ish I think.

These aren't concrete as I only really start paying attention when things get too hot. My CPU warns me at 70 degrees (I know that's quite low - but not for a WC setup - don't want it even getting to that temp).


----------



## Maxincredible52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> Fans are Corsair SP120 Performance Editions, but I drop them to 7v instead of 12v and they run that speed the entire time, not too intrusive really.
> 
> At idle:
> CPU - 30ish
> GPUs - around 23-26
> 
> After gaming:
> CPU - 50-60ish
> GPUs - around 50ish I think.
> 
> These aren't concrete as I only really start paying attention when things get too hot. My CPU warns me at 70 degrees (I know that's quite low - but not for a WC setup - don't want it even getting to that temp).


my prob is, that the corsait sp120 performance are sooo damn loud :/ and because the front rad is so big i had to mount them in the front section of the case ... theese fans make a whiney noise when something is infront of them ... i really have to let them run on really low volts because otherwise they are so loud ... which increases temps ^^ ... temps are the same with my rig at least .. maybe a little bit more ... could be because i overclocked the ***** out of my voltage/bios hacked gtx 780 classies xD
do you have the fans on the inside in the front or outside? i cant see it on the picture u posted ...
EDIT: saw your buildlog ^^ forget the last question


----------



## killacam7478

I don't have any experience with NAS drives. I have an SSD for my OS, another 500GB HDD for my other OS, then a 3TB HDD for storage, as well as a 3TB external for storage/backup. The HDD's in my system are kind of loud when they had been inactive for a bit and are spinning up. However, once they do spin up, they are really fast. Does the NAS storage's data transfer speed get a lot slower compared to a SATA connected HDD? Someone I spoke to over private message mentioned they have their external far away from their computer so low noise, but my main is in my case.

Edit: I should mention that I do photography as a hobby so I have a lot of images. Just wondering if by getting a NAS and putting in RAID, would it be more efficient? My system right now is kind of a mess: I use my SSD to store my most recent project, and when I'm done, I move the master files to my internal HDD, and simultaneously, I'm also creating a copy of that and putting it on my external HDD (I have 2 more old HDD's that I used to back up to as well, but they are slow and I get lazy).


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kovoet*
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/mjo5igj
> https://imageshack.com/i/5g2zktj
> https://imageshack.com/i/mwjv58j
> https://imageshack.com/i/e9ukmij
> https://imageshack.com/i/jm1ctgj
> https://imageshack.com/i/e9a4sxj
> https://imageshack.com/i/musxcaj
> https://imageshack.com/i/nb5zslj
> https://imageshack.com/i/0xk7vrj
> https://imageshack.com/i/eubc87j


Really like your build (and setup, looks very clean/neat on your desk with your watches too!).

Was it difficult to use that acrylic to make that bottom section on the bottom of your case? I've been asking several people about this as I want to do it, but I don't have a dremel. I have some sheet metal that I bought, and some cutting shears and was thinking to just cut some by hand to see if I can cover up my HDD's a little. Since I'm not very handy, I've been asking others to see what might be the easiest way for me to do it without having to spend too much money. I think I'm gonna try the sheet metal this weekend. I can't take out those hotswap cage things because I use them for my hard drives, so I was going to cut a piece of metal and put it on top of the hard drives. Probably won't turn out well, but hoping its good enough!


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kovoet*
> 
> I only have ssds running in mine. 1tb evolution, 256GBP Samsung pro, 128gb corsair gt force and a120gb mushkin. I use a synology nas for my other stuff


If I could afford that storage that would be awesome but I'd also have matching kingpins under full water instead 660 sli hahaha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I run the fastest 128 GB SSD I can get my hands on as my boot/windows drive. Swap file has been moved off this drive, as well as all User profiles and My Documents. This prevents unexpected growth of the windows install so I don't fill up the remaining space on the SSD. If you google how to use an SSD as your windows drive you will find all kinds of tips like this to help if work more efficiently. In addition to my SSD I have a 500 GB Western Digital Caviar Black for installing games and applications. This drive is also where all the windows storage folders for profiles and My Documents and the swap file are located.
> 
> These are the only internal drives I use. Beyond that, I have a NAS box on a shelf in my closet that contains a few 1 TB drives (currently I use 5 x 1 TB drives in RAID 5 for a total of 4 GB of storage). I tend to just use whatever drives are the most affordable for this, but I tend to avoid brands and models that have high failure rates. Since this portion of my storage solution is a raid, I should never loose data to drive failure unless multiple drives fail. The NAS box is nice because it allows access to my data storage drives from any computer on my home network. The other nice feature of the NAS box, is I can load it up with noisy drives and then leave it in a closet where I never have to hear the noise.


I'll probably run NAS in the near future since I bought my wife a fancy little camera and as my movie inventory slowly grows. She backs up her own files on her own 1tb external so that save me space but I need a failsafe because her last TB external failed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisw19*
> 
> How many games do you want to install at one time? You can trim up the Windows install to save some space and you might be able to get by on a 128GB - disable hibernate (hiberfile.sys will be the size of your installed RAM), limit the page file size if needed, and disable system restore. With that you can get away with installing say 6-7 games on the SSD (granted that can vary depending on the games). Also as food for thought, if you're using Steam, you can just direct some games to your HDD instead - of course the downside is the loading times will be a bit longer.
> 
> FWIW, I'm running 2 Sandisk 120GB in RAID 0** (240GB altogether), 1TB for documents/media (~75GB music, ~15GB video, ~25GB Pictures, ~40GB Virtual Machines, etc...), and I've got 2x 3TB RAID1 for backup images.
> 
> **Wouldn't normally recommend RAID0 on SSDs. For the pair, these were much cheaper than a 240GB at the time.


I measured game size and just a few of the games I keep Perma installed because I'm constantly going back and forth to is around 150GB or more from steam. Then I have origin with Fifa and soon to be titanfall with others that I leave uninstalled until I decide to play them again.

I believe I've come to a decision. Thanks everyone for their input. Now that storage is resolved at the moment I can focus on end of the spring plans for this bad boy.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> I don't have any experience with NAS drives. I have an SSD for my OS, another 500GB HDD for my other OS, then a 3TB HDD for storage, as well as a 3TB external for storage/backup. The HDD's in my system are kind of loud when they had been inactive for a bit and are spinning up. However, once they do spin up, they are really fast. Does the NAS storage's data transfer speed get a lot slower compared to a SATA connected HDD? Someone I spoke to over private message mentioned they have their external far away from their computer so low noise, but my main is in my case.
> 
> Edit: I should mention that I do photography as a hobby so I have a lot of images. Just wondering if by getting a NAS and putting in RAID, would it be more efficient? My system right now is kind of a mess: I use my SSD to store my most recent project, and when I'm done, I move the master files to my internal HDD, and simultaneously, I'm also creating a copy of that and putting it on my external HDD (I have 2 more old HDD's that I used to back up to as well, but they are slow and I get lazy).


Since a NAS is just networked storage, the only real limitation it can have is your home network data transfer rate.

You typically do not want to install applications on a NAS, because they will load more quickly from a local HDD. However, the NAS is perfect for media files like photos, movies, or music. Project files could be stored on a NAS as well without any problems, and with the right RAID configuration you can have the security of redundancy without having to juggle files between drives like you are know. The NAS device will manage the RAID for you as a hardware RAID so none of the computers on your home network have to waste any resources managing the RAID.

A NAS is a wonderful device for home networks today because it allows you to have all the speed and security benefits of a File Server without having to maintain expensive server hardware.


----------



## spiderxjz82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxincredible52*
> 
> my prob is, that the corsait sp120 performance are sooo damn loud :/ and because the front rad is so big i had to mount them in the front section of the case ... theese fans make a whiney noise when something is infront of them ... i really have to let them run on really low volts because otherwise they are so loud ... which increases temps ^^ ... temps are the same with my rig at least .. maybe a little bit more ... could be because i overclocked the ***** out of my voltage/bios hacked gtx 780 classies xD
> do you have the fans on the inside in the front or outside? i cant see it on the picture u posted ...
> EDIT: saw your buildlog ^^ forget the last question


No worries, my Titans are now running 1.28v under load, they idle at about 1.3v.


----------



## Kovoet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisw19*
> 
> Very nice build! I like the work you did modding the bottom panel - it really cleans it up nicely.


Thanks so much


----------



## Kovoet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> Really like your build (and setup, looks very clean/neat on your desk with your watches too!).
> 
> Was it difficult to use that acrylic to make that bottom section on the bottom of your case? I've been asking several people about this as I want to do it, but I don't have a dremel. I have some sheet metal that I bought, and some cutting shears and was thinking to just cut some by hand to see if I can cover up my HDD's a little. Since I'm not very handy, I've been asking others to see what might be the easiest way for me to do it without having to spend too much money. I think I'm gonna try the sheet metal this weekend. I can't take out those hotswap cage things because I use them for my hard drives, so I was going to cut a piece of metal and put it on top of the hard drives. Probably won't turn out well, but hoping its good enough!


I found it very easy. But I used a dremmel and they are fairly cheap. I was lucky enough to have 4 SSD's so I could cut out the bottom section. Acrylic is very easy to work with and very very cheap. The thing took me about 3 hours and that was taking my time. I couldn't go over 3mm thick though as you need to slide in the HDD or SSD. The HDD will work if you using sheet metal as the bottom of the HDD does not get that hot. I have no dust coming in from the bottom now


----------



## DF is BUSY

the bottom hdd slots holes bother me if i dont plan on putting any hard drives there. might have to mod some fan filters into those areas.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> the bottom hdd slots holes bother me if i dont plan on putting any hard drives there. might have to mod some fan filters into those areas.


Or check out www.coldzero.eu he has/will made/make you a replacement bottom plate with almost any design in it for really cheap $. Look in the area on his website that is overstock/miscellaneous items. I'm ordering one of them on Friday.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Or check out www.coldzero.eu he has/will made/make you a replacement bottom plate with almost any design in it for really cheap $. Look in the area on his website that is overstock/miscellaneous items. I'm ordering one of them on Friday.


Glad you linked this. I'll be able to put the finishing touches on my rebuild with that. If I decide to go through with it.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Glad you linked this. I'll be able to put the finishing touches on my rebuild with that. If I decide to go through with it.


----------



## CoreROGz87

A little preview of my Air 540 Build uploading build log soon.


preview of my GPU backplate made from Acrylic sheet.


----------



## smokerings

Here are a couple of updated shots since I added a Corsair HX850 80+ Gold, Crucial M500 240gb and a 2nd GTX 670 2gb at an awesome price.
MSI GTX 670 2gb OC


http://imgur.com/sQFS81l



Funny thing is the next day we came across TWO GTX 680 2gb cards are $400 for the pair!
MSI GTX 680 2gb


http://imgur.com/Hg87MZFl



My brother was the one that picked up the cards and we then were thinking about a trade with my 670s for those 680s but we've since decided it's better off for him to resell one of the 680 cards and put that towards upgrading from his i5 760!
Too bad because I like the way the longer PCBs look with the better coolers along with the "Geforce GTX" instead of a big MSi.









I currently am still running the SLI 680s as my 850w is more up to the task, he has my 670s in with his XFX Pro Core 650w and they seem to run fine in there!


----------



## Maxincredible52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreROGz87*
> 
> A little preview of my Air 540 Build uploading build log soon.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preview of my GPU backplate made from Acrylic sheet.


Best build in yellow i`ve seen in a long time! nice build ... would be cool if all the tubes would be clear to see the yellow coolant! Well done dude!


----------



## kronusthebonus

Sup folks. I'm about to head over to MicroCenter and pick up 540. $99 after rebate ain't too bad.

Anyway, I've got a Corsair H80i and I've been scouring this thread for potentially fan placements.

I've heard anywhere from mounting the H80i on the rear as exhaust, rear intake, top exhaust, top intake, and front intake.

I'll keep all the fans from 540 AIR, maybe pick up a few PWMs and plug them into my Z87 Pro, but I'm still curious about H80i placement.

I'll be running two 7950's in crossfire as well, so I'd probably do 3 120mms front intake to try to keep those cool. At the moment I'm thinking H80i rear exhaust, with two 120mm top intakes and 3 120mm front intakes. Would I have pressure issues with this setup? Noise isn't a factor with me, and I could technically run open side if I wanted to. Obviously, want to get the best cooling set up.

I have thought about returning the H80i for the H100i, but I'd have to ship it back to Newegg and I hate their restocking fees.

Thoughts?


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kronusthebonus*
> 
> Sup folks. I'm about to head over to MicroCenter and pick up 540. $99 after rebate ain't too bad.
> 
> Anyway, I've got a Corsair H80i and I've been scouring this thread for potentially fan placements.
> 
> I've heard anywhere from mounting the H80i on the rear as exhaust, rear intake, top exhaust, top intake, and front intake.
> 
> I'll keep all the fans from 540 AIR, maybe pick up a few PWMs and plug them into my Z87 Pro, but I'm still curious about H80i placement.
> 
> I'll be running two 7950's in crossfire as well, so I'd probably do 3 120mms front intake to try to keep those cool. At the moment I'm thinking H80i rear exhaust, with two 120mm top intakes and 3 120mm front intakes. Would I have pressure issues with this setup? Noise isn't a factor with me, and I could technically run open side if I wanted to. Obviously, want to get the best cooling set up.
> 
> I have thought about returning the H80i for the H100i, but I'd have to ship it back to Newegg and I hate their restocking fees.
> 
> Thoughts?


Are your 7950's using reference coolers?

If they are using reference coolers then the mounting of your H80i won't really matter. It will work better as an intake since air outside the case is usually cooler than air already inside the case, but the amount of airflow the 540 provides is enough that the difference is usually less than 1 degree.

If you have non-reference coolers though, then you should expect higher ambient temps inside the case because the gpus will be exhausting hot air directly inside the case. This still won't make a huge difference in CPU temps, but it changes the situation enough that it may be worth trying the H80i as an intake and then again as an exhaust to see which method provides the best cooling solution.

It's also important to remember that you don't have to position the H80i for optimum cooling. I use an H100i myself and while I better cooling with it used as an intake, I still prefer to use as an exhaust. The reason I prefer exhaust is because the air inside my case has less dust than the air outside of my case. I maintain positive air pressure and use dust filters on all of my intakes so that the air that cools my radiator is as clean as possible, which results in significantly less time spent cleaning and maintaining the radiator.


----------



## kronusthebonus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Are your 7950's using reference coolers?


I beleive the Gigabyte Windforce 7950 uses non-reference cooling

Quote:


> It's also important to remember that you don't have to position the H80i for optimum cooling. I use an H100i myself and while I better cooling with it used as an intake, I still prefer to use as an exhaust. The reason I prefer exhaust is because the air inside my case has less dust than the air outside of my case. I maintain positive air pressure and use dust filters on all of my intakes so that the air that cools my radiator is as clean as possible, which results in significantly less time spent cleaning and maintaining the radiator.


Rad maintenance and dust is also a problem in this room. I'll probably wind up testing it as exhaust first for the same reasons as you, I'd prefer least amount of dust inside as possible.

I guess I'll be doing a lot of testing.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kronusthebonus*
> 
> I beleive the Gigabyte Windforce 7950 uses non-reference cooling
> Rad maintenance and dust is also a problem in this room. I'll probably wind up testing it as exhaust first for the same reasons as you, I'd prefer least amount of dust inside as possible.
> 
> I guess I'll be doing a lot of testing.


I run 3xSP120 pwm up front intake, 2xAF140L up top in low speed exhaust, and my H80i in push pull exhaust on the rear and dust doesn't get too bad considering I have 3 dogs and a cat. The cat like to jump around my computer and play with the exhaust fan.


----------



## kronusthebonus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> I run 3xSP120 pwm up front intake, 2xAF140L up top in low speed exhaust, and my H80i in push pull exhaust on the rear and dust doesn't get too bad considering I have 3 dogs and a cat. The cat like to jump around my computer and play with the exhaust fan.


Just out of curiosity, why do you have the top 140's set to exhaust instead of intake?


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kronusthebonus*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, why do you have the top 140's set to exhaust instead of intake?


For me the SP120's move a lot of air on the profile I use for gaming so I viewed it as keeping the highest amount of fresh air in the case as possible so I exhaust at low rpm up top constantly while the h80i pulls through the back along with my sli setup depending on how much work they're putting in. Another reason is because my wife's 9 month old cat likes to sit on top of my pc while it's idling and play with the exhaust fan on the h80i. The exhaust up top keeps her off the top of the pc for the most part.


----------



## EcksTeaSea

So I recently purchased the air 540 and I was curious about how to set up the airflow for it. I bought the h110 and am replacing the fans with cougar 140mm and getting another 140mm for the back with three 120mm cougars for the front. What would be the most ideal setup for me? I was thinking 3 front intake, 2 top intake, 1 back outtake. Is that any good? Any recommendations?


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EcksTeaSea*
> 
> So I recently purchased the air 540 and I was curious about how to set up the airflow for it. I bought the h110 and am replacing the fans with cougar 140mm and getting another 140mm for the back with three 120mm cougars for the front. What would be the most ideal setup for me? I was thinking 3 front intake, 2 top intake, 1 back outtake. Is that any good? Any recommendations?


That's what I run with my h50 on top in push pull. Works well for me.


----------



## EcksTeaSea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*
> 
> That's what I run with my h50 on top in push pull. Works well for me.


Does the fact that I use ACX cooling on the card make an impact on how my fans should be set up?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EcksTeaSea*
> 
> So I recently purchased the air 540 and I was curious about how to set up the airflow for it. I bought the h110 and am replacing the fans with cougar 140mm and getting another 140mm for the back with three 120mm cougars for the front. What would be the most ideal setup for me? I was thinking 3 front intake, 2 top intake, 1 back outtake. Is that any good? Any recommendations?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*
> 
> That's what I run with my h50 on top in push pull. Works well for me.


That's the setup I ran when I was using the h110. It worked quite well at keeping the gpus and the cpu cool.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EcksTeaSea*
> 
> Does the fact that I use ACX cooling on the card make an impact on how my fans should be set up?


The way you have it setup is probably the best possible setup for cooling your gpu


----------



## DF is BUSY

lucky page 540 for the 540 club


----------



## Sluggo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kovoet*
> 
> I only have ssds running in mine. 1tb evolution, 256GBP Samsung pro, 128gb corsair gt force and a120gb mushkin. I use a synology nas for my other stuff


I've been thinking about picking up the DS413j. How do you like yours?


----------



## Kovoet

I have the DS212+ and they are brilliant for back up. I also have whatever I download it goes straight into that.


----------



## spiderxjz82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> lucky page 540 for the 540 club


There's me thinking I'm going to be the first to notice this! Doh!


----------



## raes

I was thinking about install 4 white led corsair fans (3 120mm and 1 140mm). And it would look like this:


(My case is black fully).

What do you think about this?


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raes*
> 
> I was thinking about install 4 white led corsair fans (3 120mm and 1 140mm). And it would look like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (My case is black fully).
> 
> What do you think about this?


If aesthetics are all you care about then that should be perfectly fine. However, the Corsair LED fans aren't any better than the stock fans performance-wise. And if I remember correctly the stock 140mm fans already have white LEDs as well. It's been a while since I had any of the stock fans in my case and I can't remember if they had LEDs or not.









If you are looking to improve airflow, then I would consider a fan that provides decent static pressure for the 3 x 120mm fans in the front panel. The dust filter that comes with the case restricts airflow quite a bit and a good static pressure fan will move air through the filter better, while fans without good static pressure will recirculate air already inside the case and you will have less fresh cool air entering the case.

If you aren't planning to push your overclock out too far you will be fine with either LED or static pressure fans. What CPU and GPU will you be using and how do you plan to cool them?


----------



## raes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> If aesthetics are all you care about then that should be perfectly fine. However, the Corsair LED fans aren't any better than the stock fans performance-wise. And if I remember correctly the stock 140mm fans already have white LEDs as well. It's been a while since I had any of the stock fans in my case and I can't remember if they had LEDs or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are looking to improve airflow, then I would consider a fan that provides decent static pressure for the 3 x 120mm fans in the front panel. The dust filter that comes with the case restricts airflow quite a bit and a good static pressure fan will move air through the filter better, while fans without good static pressure will recirculate air already inside the case and you will have less fresh cool air entering the case.
> 
> If you aren't planning to push your overclock out too far you will be fine with either LED or static pressure fans. What CPU and GPU will you be using and how do you plan to cool them?


My cpu is a fx 8350, and it has a 110i installed. My GPU is an Asus Matrix 7970 Platinum.

The point is that I think my current fans are worse than x3 120mm with leds.

When you say "pressure fan". What do you mean?


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raes*
> 
> My cpu is a fx 8350, and it has a 110i installed. My GPU is an Asus Matrix 7970 Platinum.
> 
> The point is that I think my current fans are worse than x3 120mm with leds.
> 
> When you say "pressure fan". What do you mean?


Fans are typically rated by 3 characteristics. CFM, dBa, and Static Pressure. CFM is a measure of the airflow created by the fan, dBa is a measure of the noise it generates at a specified voltage which is usually 12v. Static Pressure can be a bit tricky to understand at first because it's actually a term used in fluid dynamics. Imagine a u-shaped pipe similar to the trap in the drain of a sink. Pretend there is some water in the trap that measure's 2 inches deep from the lowest point of the pipe. Now attach a fan to one end of the pipe and the static pressure is a measurement of how many inches the water rises on the far end of the trap because of the pressure exerted by the fan. This image shows a great picture of what I mean.

As Static Pressure increases, CFM decreases. The converse is true as well because the fan will have the most CFM at 0.0 inches of static pressure. When a fan has no restrictions to airflow, then you don't need static pressure at all and can use the highest CFM fan available to move the most air through the system. However, when there are restrictions to airflow, such as dust filters, metal mesh panels, hard drive bays, heat sinks, or radiators, then you need a decent static pressure rating to allow the fan to generate airflow through the obstructions that would otherwise hinder airflow.

If you look at the Corsair fans they offer two primary series of fans. They have the AF series and SP series. The SP fans are optimized for static pressure, while the AF series are optimized for CFM. If you tried to use an AF series fan on a radiator or heat sink it would provide substantially less cooling for the radiator than an SP series fan that is better optimized for static pressure.

Something else to keep in mind though... There are no standard methods for measuring these characteristics of fans. Each manufacturer develops their own methods for measuring these values, and many of them are highly suspect. So you can't just read the CFM rating on the package for two different fans and expect to be able to make a good comparison between them for how much airflow they will create. To compare fans realistically, you need an independent 3rd party test that uses the same method of measurement. There are a few guides here and on other related forums that can assist you with those comparisons. Just ask and someone should be able to link one of them if you can't find it in a search of the site here. If you dig through a few pages of posts here I'm sure you can find one of the countless conversations we've had here with other visitors. This site tends to be the one most people around here prefer.


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Fans are typically rated by 3 characteristics. CFM, dBa, and Static Pressure. CFM is a measure of the airflow created by the fan, dBa is a measure of the noise it generates at a specified voltage which is usually 12v. Static Pressure can be a bit tricky to understand at first because it's actually a term used in fluid dynamics. Imagine a u-shaped pipe similar to the trap in the drain of a sink. Pretend there is some water in the trap that measure's 2 inches deep from the lowest point of the pipe. Now attach a fan to one end of the pipe and the static pressure is a measurement of how many inches the water rises on the far end of the trap because of the pressure exerted by the fan. This image shows a great picture of what I mean.
> 
> As Static Pressure increases, CFM decreases. The converse is true as well because the fan will have the most CFM at 0.0 inches of static pressure. When a fan has no restrictions to airflow, then you don't need static pressure at all and can use the highest CFM fan available to move the most air through the system. However, when there are restrictions to airflow, such as dust filters, metal mesh panels, hard drive bays, heat sinks, or radiators, then you need a decent static pressure rating to allow the fan to generate airflow through the obstructions that would otherwise hinder airflow.
> 
> If you look at the Corsair fans they offer two primary series of fans. They have the AF series and SP series. The SP fans are optimized for static pressure, while the AF series are optimized for CFM. If you tried to use an AF series fan on a radiator or heat sink it would provide substantially less cooling for the radiator than an SP series fan that is better optimized for static pressure.
> 
> Something else to keep in mind though... There are no standard methods for measuring these characteristics of fans. Each manufacturer develops their own methods for measuring these values, and many of them are highly suspect. So you can't just read the CFM rating on the package for two different fans and expect to be able to make a good comparison between them for how much airflow they will create. To compare fans realistically, you need an independent 3rd party test that uses the same method of measurement. There are a few guides here and on other related forums that can assist you with those comparisons. Just ask and someone should be able to link one of them if you can't find it in a search of the site here. If you dig through a few pages of posts here I'm sure you can find one of the countless conversations we've had here with other visitors. This site tends to be the one most people around here prefer.


Excellent explanation.







+Rep


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Does anyone have the White version of the case? i have been told by some that the window is only slightly tinted but all the pictures i have seen it looks VERY tinted and would like to get peoples opinion that actually have the white model as to how tinted the window actually is.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Does anyone have the White version of the case? i have been told by some that the window is only slightly tinted but all the pictures i have seen it looks VERY tinted and would like to get peoples opinion that actually have the white model as to how tinted the window actually is.


All windows are tinted the same, it's just less noticeable on the white case because it's white instead of black.


----------



## Caldeio

Finally ordered my 4770k CPU, paid more than I wanted 335 but will get it on tues from Amazon.com and I got to use my bitcoins though gyft.com

I'll post pics on tues, and some temp testing for my gpu's and the new fans compared to stock Air 540 fans.


----------



## Veers12

would a single xspc 240 rad cool a titan,mobo config? Also whats the best way to mount a pump and res in the front


----------



## timShallahbim

Greetings Programs.

Long have I lurked around these forums, searching for a case to call my own. The sleek and small Phenom M? The ruggedly eccentric HAF XB? Close, but no cigar. I might be showing my age here, but there's something delightfully "Wargames" about the 540.

So I'm speccing up a 540-based build to replace a geriatric Dell that p*ssed itself and died on me a short time ago. It'll be my first ever build, but I have no access to workshop tools et al. I'm a character animator and motionographer so while it needs to have some punch to it - I also want it to look good sat on the end of my desk.

I've seen some fantastic and inspiring 540 builds here - ranging from _*that looks slick*!_ all the way up to _*oh my god this can't be happening!!*_ watercooled insanity. You all seem to help and encourage each other and that's nowt but a good thing.

Just thought I'd pop my head around the door and say hello now that I've joined the forum.

"hello!"

End of line.


----------



## dredeziel1

hello mate....


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timShallahbim*
> 
> Greetings Programs.
> 
> Long have I lurked around these forums, searching for a case to call my own. The sleek and small Phenom M? The ruggedly eccentric HAF XB? Close, but no cigar. I might be showing my age here, but there's something delightfully "Wargames" about the 540.
> 
> So I'm speccing up a 540-based build to replace a geriatric Dell that p*ssed itself and died on me a short time ago. It'll be my first ever build, but I have no access to workshop tools et al. I'm a character animator and motionographer so while it needs to have some punch to it - I also want it to look good sat on the end of my desk.
> 
> I've seen some fantastic and inspiring 540 builds here - ranging from _*that looks slick*!_ all the way up to _*oh my god this can't be happening!!*_ watercooled insanity. You all seem to help and encourage each other and that's nowt but a good thing.
> 
> Just thought I'd pop my head around the door and say hello now that I've joined the forum.
> 
> "hello!"
> 
> End of line.


Greetings kind sir, and welcome to the OCN forums. Please, feel free to ask any all and PC related questions you might have, and we will all gladly try to help out.

And again, Welcome!


----------



## Zimzoid

Awesome finally sold my 900D got $480nz dollars considering I paid $570 new... Ordered my 450 air and luckily enough it was on sale for $210 reduced from $260 this case will suit me a whole lot better since my room is small and I don't water cool my vidcards and only have a H110 on the 4930k cpu, the 900d was wasted on me, thinking about modding the side window with a 140mm fan to help cool my 2x Asus gtx780s they are the non reference versions with the twin fans that don't expel the hot air, or would a 120mm fan be better?


----------



## FractinJex

Hey all 540 air owners!







just finished my build or finished the customizing...decided to go with a NVidia colored theme kinda something difrent ;]


----------



## timShallahbim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dredeziel1*
> 
> hello mate....


Hello!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Greetings kind sir, and welcome to the OCN forums. Please, feel free to ask any all and PC related questions you might have, and we will all gladly try to help out.
> 
> And again, Welcome!


Hello also!

Thank you for the warm welcome. I'll hopefully be posting some specs up in the near future, no doubt with plenty of questions. I've been soaking up a lot of Linus's tech guides and so on for building...and looking over other folks system builds who have similar (ish) needs as mine.

I rarely play games on my PC or laptop, certainly nothing that would strain a system more powerful than a modern egg-timer. I use 3D animation, 2D animation, digital sculpting and post production software constantly so a reliable/stable system is more important to me than a super-overclocked one. A Xeon-based rig is simply out of my price range, and I've been through the grinder regarding Quadro/Geforce cards - I use a K5000 at work and I really cannot justify the outlay for it. From all I've read, I understand that SLI is of little use for most aspects of the software I'll be using so a single-card solution is what I'm aiming for. For the non-viewport 3D stuff (AE, rendering etc.) big memory is a must (more so than super fast memory) and as many cores/threads as I can afford (most likely 6-core IB-E).

So there's a little overview regarding the rig's intended purpose/aspirations. I appreciate this is a case-specific thread so I won't be doing any more topic hijacking. This will be a Spring project and I can't wait to get started!

Thanks again for the welcome!


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FractinJex*
> 
> Hey all 540 air owners!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just finished my build or finished the customizing...decided to go with a NVidia colored theme kinda something difrent ;]
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, that looks fantastic! Very nice work...it turned out great!


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EcksTeaSea*
> 
> So I recently purchased the air 540 and I was curious about how to set up the airflow for it. I bought the h110 and am replacing the fans with cougar 140mm and getting another 140mm for the back with three 120mm cougars for the front. What would be the most ideal setup for me? I was thinking 3 front intake, 2 top intake, 1 back outtake. Is that any good? Any recommendations?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*
> 
> That's what I run with my h50 on top in push pull. Works well for me.


I have a similar question to this guy..

I have 3 SP120's in the front, a h100i in push/pull and a 140 for the back. I'm thinking maybe it's best to have the h100 setup as an exhaust and toss a filter on the 140 and have it as an intake? My logic is that the 140 would bring fresh, filtered air in to pretty much be immediately used by the rad. This in turn would allow me to not have to restrict airflow through the rad a bit more by having them as intake thus needing to toss a filter on them as well. Does this make sense to anyone? lol

Something like this:


Once the weather warms up a bit, I'm thinking about modding the bottom for 2 more 120's and have it setup like this:


Any advice from the experts here?


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingPwner*
> 
> I have a similar question to this guy..
> 
> I have 3 SP120's in the front, a h100i in push/pull and a 140 for the back. I'm thinking maybe it's best to have the h100 setup as an exhaust and toss a filter on the 140 and have it as an intake? My logic is that the 140 would bring fresh, filtered air in to pretty much be immediately used by the rad. This in turn would allow me to not have to restrict airflow through the rad a bit more by having them as intake thus needing to toss a filter on them as well. Does this make sense to anyone? lol
> 
> Something like this:
> 
> 
> Once the weather warms up a bit, I'm thinking about modding the bottom for 2 more 120's and have it setup like this:
> 
> 
> Any advice from the experts here?


I would go with setup number two there. The intake on the back would bring in cool air but it will be instantly heated by the vrms and CPU. Air doesn't take long to change temp. For example blow air onto your hand 3 inches from your mouth then do it again with your hand 6 inches away. Temp will have changed significantly.


----------



## RagingPwner

Setup number 2 is my ultimate goal.. Probably in a few weeks time. In the mean time, I should just do the front intake, top intake and rear exhaust then?


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingPwner*
> 
> Setup number 2 is my ultimate goal.. Probably in a few weeks time. In the mean time, I should just do the front intake, top intake and rear exhaust then?


thats what i would do


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*
> 
> thats what i would do


Thanks for the help dude! +1


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingPwner*
> 
> Thanks for the help dude! +1


welcome


----------



## Yukss

my rig..


----------



## Seyumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingPwner*
> 
> Any advice from the experts here?


I have your setup #2. My rig pic is last post on page 532. Easiest way of getting the 2 bottom fans without any custom drilling/hacking is turning the 2 plastic HDD cages upside down. Only 1 hole will line up to your fan holes so use that. You can also use some duct tape or something on the backend to get the fan on the bracket a little more securely. Sounds ghetto but it doesn't rattle, fall out, or look dumb and works just fine.


----------



## Silverstone-Z

Some beautiful builds in here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Gorgeous build! What is causing that yellow/green spot on the memory kit? Is that just some light being reflected off something else?


Thank you, thank you. It's the LEDs from the TPU/EPU switches on the motherboard. Not a huge fan of them, but I weirdly like the contrast thrown in there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Can't join until there are more pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really does look nice. I'll add you tonight when I get some time. I do want to see more pics though!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been keeping up with the owner's list or making changes to the OP. I've got a lot on my plate at the moment. However, I actually have some free time tonight, so I should be able to get everyone added!


I don't have any other "finished" pictures at the moment. I'm deployed currently and have no access to it.







Boo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> has anybody try modding the bottom 3.5 HDD slots into 120/140 fan mounts? worth the trouble?


I had planned on modding the bottom panel for another 280mm radiator. I'm deciding whether to follow through with this plan or to move my build into a 900D when future components are released. Plan on adding some new hardware that I'm unsure about whether an additional low-profile 280mm radiator can keep everything as cool as I wish or not.


----------



## jameyscott

Check the owners list.


----------



## 7ha7a5ian




----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ha7a5ian*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I think that build looks really nice. But, just my opinion, I think the coolant needs some color to make it really POP.


----------



## 7ha7a5ian

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17189/ex-tub-1536/Monsoon_Premium_G_14_LED_Stop_Fitting_-_Red_Red_LED_MON-LPL-RD.html?tl=g30c569s1759

Have been waiting for these to return to stock. Seen a lot of comments complaining about residue and fading when dealing with additives. Will get a light bar or two.


----------



## MrMorgan

Hello m8ts,

just wanna introduce me shortly. My name is Michael, im from Germany. I recently bought me my new 540 air and i like it very much. Its good to see here many impressions from other 540 owners









After installing my hardware i decided that my H100i is not enough for me and i wanted to buy me a water cooling system.

Not for extrem overclocking, it should be more for optic









Hardware:

Intel i5 3570k
Asus Sabertooth Z77
8GB Avexir Core Series White LED DDR3-1600
GeForce GTX Titan Gigabyte
BeQuiet 530W CM

The cooling system is not installed until now as i am still waiting for my GPU Backplate which is with an airbrusher atm.

What i´ve bought:

Aquacomputer Aquastream XT pump
Aquacomputer Cuplex Kryos HF CPU cooler
Watercool Heatkiller X-3 for the Titan
Aquacomputer Aqualis XT 150ml
Aquacomputer flow meter
Phobya Tempsensor
Aquacomputer Aquaero 5LT USB
Magicool Slim Radiator 360
Magicool Slim Radiator 280
4x Corsair AF120-LED White
BitFenix Sleeved Cables in White/Black
Masterkleer 16/10mm UV white hose

What is planned with the case mods?

Not much until now. Want to remove the Hotswaps in the front and clean the bottom plate. I will install the 3,5" HDD in one of the 5,25" bays.

As soon as there is something to show i will post some pictures.


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

Just ordered this http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_463_500_514&products_id=38762&zenid=db8e121b896d79c10a5ab57c005dd9fd

Looks pretty decent...

i've never used this DEMCiflex stuff, but heard of it alot


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMorgan*
> 
> Hello m8ts,
> 
> just wanna introduce me shortly. My name is Michael, im from Germany. I recently bought me my new 540 air and i like it very much. Its good to see here many impressions from other 540 owners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After installing my hardware i decided that my H100i is not enough for me and i wanted to buy me a water cooling system.
> 
> Not for extrem overclocking, it should be more for optic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardware:
> 
> Intel i5 3570k
> Asus Sabertooth Z77
> 8GB Avexir Core Series White LED DDR3-1600
> GeForce GTX Titan Gigabyte
> BeQuiet 530W CM
> 
> The cooling system is not installed until now as i am still waiting for my GPU Backplate which is with an airbrusher atm.
> 
> What i´ve bought:
> 
> Aquacomputer Aquastream XT pump
> Aquacomputer Cuplex Kryos HF CPU cooler
> Watercool Heatkiller X-3 for the Titan
> Aquacomputer Aqualis XT 150ml
> Aquacomputer flow meter
> Phobya Tempsensor
> Aquacomputer Aquaero 5LT USB
> Magicool Slim Radiator 360
> Magicool Slim Radiator 280
> 4x Corsair AF120-LED White
> BitFenix Sleeved Cables in White/Black
> Masterkleer 16/10mm UV white hose
> 
> What is planned with the case mods?
> 
> Not much until now. Want to remove the Hotswaps in the front and clean the bottom plate. I will install the 3,5" HDD in one of the 5,25" bays.
> 
> As soon as there is something to show i will post some pictures.


Welcome sir, to the OCN, and to the Air 540 thread.

Your system components look really good with regards to eye-candy and bling factor. The only thing I see that will/could be an issue is the 530w PSU, even without an overclock, with all the hardware your putting into this system, you will be straining that PSU in very short order, I would suggest something in the 650-750w range as a minimum personally, but that's just my opinion based on the hardware you have listed.

Edit: Just checked the BeQuiet PSU Calc, and without being able to include all the specs, it is recommending 700w as a minimum,


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ha7a5ian*
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17189/ex-tub-1536/Monsoon_Premium_G_14_LED_Stop_Fitting_-_Red_Red_LED_MON-LPL-RD.html?tl=g30c569s1759
> 
> Have been waiting for these to return to stock. Seen a lot of comments complaining about residue and fading when dealing with additives. Will get a light bar or two.


Maybe try a coolant with color??


----------



## MrMorgan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Welcome sir, to the OCN, and to the Air 540 thread.
> 
> Your system components look really good with regards to eye-candy and bling factor. The only thing I see that will/could be an issue is the 530w PSU, even without an overclock, with all the hardware your putting into this system, you will be straining that PSU in very short order, I would suggest something in the 650-750w range as a minimum personally, but that's just my opinion based on the hardware you have listed.
> 
> Edit: Just checked the BeQuiet PSU Calc, and without being able to include all the specs, it is recommending 700w as a minimum,


hey,

thanks for your quote









Maybe it should be a thing to think about. I dont know if it is really necessary... I would for sure try to OC my CPU+GPU as soon as they are under water... maybe this would be better to upgrade the PSU... hm...


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> Just ordered this http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=36_463_500_514&products_id=38762&zenid=db8e121b896d79c10a5ab57c005dd9fd
> 
> Looks pretty decent...
> 
> i've never used this DEMCiflex stuff, but heard of it alot


I'm ordering this set at the end of the month. Can you post some pics up of them when they come in and when you install them. Maybe we can get them attached to the op to refer people to for full case filters


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMorgan*
> 
> hey,
> 
> thanks for your quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it should be a thing to think about. I dont know if it is really necessary... I would for sure try to OC my CPU+GPU as soon as they are under water... maybe this would be better to upgrade the PSU... hm...


Just a little insight from a little system I have been playing with recently, and my Kill-a-watt meter. My Mini-Lan system in my signature is a [email protected] 1.34v, and it has a GTX770 Superclock in it for the GPU, overclocked also, you can look at the specs here Mini-Lan Rig this system has pulled 558w at the wall. And that system has even less electrical hardware than you have listed for yours. I would just hate to see you get that gorgeous system built, then have your PSU die and fry something along with it.


----------



## MrMorgan

hm ok, than there will be no way around getting a new PSU. Any suggestions? Or still staying with BeQuiet? Should be good for the price. Optic is not that important as you cannot see it in the 540


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMorgan*
> 
> hm ok, than there will be no way around getting a new PSU. Any suggestions? Or still staying with BeQuiet? Should be good for the price. Optic is not that important as you cannot see it in the 540


I've honestly not used the Be Quiet brand, they are not readily available in the US, @shilka has a PSU testing thread here on the OCN in this psu section, http://www.overclock.net/f/31/power-supplies
I personally use the Silverstone Strider Gold Evolutions in my systems, partly because I am a Silverstone dealer, but mostly because I've never had an issue with one yet in more than three years....... My biggest recommendation is to not go "cheap" on the power supply, get a good quality, name brand unit that is made by a good OEM. The power supply is connected to every part of your system, and if it dies, it can take with it anything that's plugged into it. As @shilka says, the brand on the psu isn't as important as who the OEM is that actually makes the PSU.


----------



## MrMorgan

Thats for sure ;-) i wont buy any cheap noname crap. There is the choice between BeQuiet, lepa, corsair, enermax, Seasonic and... Thanks silverstone ;-) will look nto your Link. Thanks very much


----------



## Asiriya

Is there any way to expand the drive numbers? I have two 1TB drives but want a new 2TB too, is there any way to put in extra bays?


----------



## MrMorgan

so just ordered Corsair RM Series RM750W








This should be enough!


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMorgan*
> 
> so just ordered Corsair RM Series RM750W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This should be enough!


i hear that's a terrible psu. may want to try and cancel the order for something else.


----------



## MrMorgan

here it is good rated...






Good rated also here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/RM750/


----------



## MrMorgan

first build up outside the case











Installed the Aquaero 5LT



and the Magcool 360 in the Front with 3x 120mm Corsair AF120 LED


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navynuke499*
> 
> i hear that's a terrible psu. may want to try and cancel the order for something else.


Its not a bad psu at all. They fixed a minor issue with it before full release iirc.


----------



## MrMorgan

i think its good for the money.... sure you could get better PSUs for >150$ (or €







)


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMorgan*
> 
> here it is good rated...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good rated also here:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/RM750/


Been said by Shilka for a while now and backed up by HardOCP, i would avoid it. I hear all the RM series above the 750 are a lot better though.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1442664/corsair-rm-750-watts-fails-hardocp-com-review/0_20

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/11/13/corsair_rm750_750w_power_supply_review#.UxSsA4X3sbd


----------



## MrMorgan

so here the 850W model is tested good (unfortunately in german)









http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/netzteile/27971-corsair-rm850.html?start=5

so you see, for each part you can get many different opinions


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMorgan*
> 
> so here the 850W model is tested good (unfortunately in german)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/netzteile/27971-corsair-rm850.html?start=5
> 
> so you see, for each part you can get many different opinions


The 850 is made by a different OEM IIRC (though i may be wrong on that one). The OEM is really what you need to look in to, not just that it has corsair on the side.


----------



## MrMorgan

so you think different types of the same PSU Series are built from another OEM?? Could be but i dont think so...


----------



## navynuke499

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMorgan*
> 
> so you think different types of the same PSU Series are built from another OEM?? Could be but i dont think so...


this is actually quite common, corsair alone uses 5 different OEMs IIRC. Take for example the HX series. The HX 650 is a seasonic where as the HX 750 is a CWT.


----------



## gauthier613

Probably a dumb question but I'm asking anyway. With all this room in the back of the case, has anyone mounted a fan to the back side of a CPU? Or is this really pointless?


----------



## MrMorgan

hm it would sure be from benefit if you have enough space for it after putting in all cables etc..









If you dont use watercooling it should be possible


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gauthier613*
> 
> Probably a dumb question but I'm asking anyway. With all this room in the back of the case, has anyone mounted a fan to the back side of a CPU? Or is this really pointless?


I'm not sure it would of any value. There really isn't much surface area exposed on the back of the motherboard of the parts that get hot for it to really make much of a difference. I'd be surprised if it lowered temps in any measurable amount, but you don't really know for sure until you try it.

Probably the best way to find out is to wire up a fan and have it loose and unmounted with enough slack in the wires that you can hold it in various places and positions in the back of the case directing air where you want it. Start a Prime95 test and then hold the fan in different places for a few minutes at a time and watch cpu temps, then remove the fan for a few minutes and continue to watch temps. If there is a noticeable difference in temps then this could be something that might allow you squeeze a tiny bit more out of your cpu.

If you try it, be sure to come back and let us know how it went. Just be certain that when you test that you try to isolate as many variable as possible and make the test as consistent and as easy to reproduce as possible.


----------



## excildor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gauthier613*
> 
> Probably a dumb question but I'm asking anyway. With all this room in the back of the case, has anyone mounted a fan to the back side of a CPU? Or is this really pointless?


I'm going to try this after the 120mm fans I ordered to replace the front 140mm ones show up. I'll try a stock fan, then swap for this crappy 120mm I have laying around. I'll be looking more at VRM temps. Not sure how accurate ASUS's thermal radar is. If I see a decrease I'll upgrade the fan later.

Might make a duct to hold the fan, channel the air to the VRM side.


----------



## Playfab

Full galery here : http://www.overclock.net/t/1471350/work-log-corsair-hydro-540-blood-plated


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playfab*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full galery here : http://www.overclock.net/t/1471350/work-log-corsair-hydro-540-blood-plated


Looks fantastic Great job!


----------



## MrMorgan

Just redecided and changed my order to the corsair rm 850w


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gauthier613*
> 
> Probably a dumb question but I'm asking anyway. With all this room in the back of the case, has anyone mounted a fan to the back side of a CPU? Or is this really pointless?


If you are on the x79 platform, it could be useful.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I'm not sure it would of any value. There really isn't much surface area exposed on the back of the motherboard of the parts that get hot for it to really make much of a difference. I'd be surprised if it lowered temps in any measurable amount, but you don't really know for sure until you try it.
> 
> Probably the best way to find out is to wire up a fan and have it loose and unmounted with enough slack in the wires that you can hold it in various places and positions in the back of the case directing air where you want it. Start a Prime95 test and then hold the fan in different places for a few minutes at a time and watch cpu temps, then remove the fan for a few minutes and continue to watch temps. If there is a noticeable difference in temps then this could be something that might allow you squeeze a tiny bit more out of your cpu.
> 
> If you try it, be sure to come back and let us know how it went. Just be certain that when you test that you try to isolate as many variable as possible and make the test as consistent and as easy to reproduce as possible.


I have been planning on trying it myself to see if it helps me achieve 5.0 with lower vcore, but it probably won't. The cooler the better though. Definitely worth the little effort required.


----------



## timShallahbim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playfab*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full galery here : http://www.overclock.net/t/1471350/work-log-corsair-hydro-540-blood-plated


That looks real tasty. Very tidy work!


----------



## koplinaut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playfab*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full galery here : http://www.overclock.net/t/1471350/work-log-corsair-hydro-540-blood-plated


Love the color on the fittings! What kind of paint did you use for the PCI thumb screws?


----------



## MrMorgan

want to remove the hotswap bays on the bottom. Any ideas how to cover the bottom panel after removing?


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playfab*


That looks ace! Awesome job and great color choice!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMorgan*
> 
> want to remove the hotswap bays on the bottom. Any ideas how to cover the bottom panel after removing?


A sheet of acrylic or aluminum.. Really whatever you feel more comfortable working with.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playfab*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full galery here : http://www.overclock.net/t/1471350/work-log-corsair-hydro-540-blood-plated


It looks amazing! Thanks for sharing.









Any plans to sleeve that HD Audio cable so it matches the rest of the build? You could also just remove it if you don't use the audio ports on the front of the case.


----------



## I3arI3as

my Air 540


----------



## timShallahbim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I3arI3as*
> 
> my Air 540
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks great! Also has a nice look with those corsairs and without the mesh panels in. I hardly even noticed the bespectacled kitten.


----------



## motherpuncher

I am looking into getting this case but one thing is stopping me right now. It says the maximum PSU length is 200mm, mine is about an inch longer than that. Is anyone here using a longer PSU than they say can be used? Thanks


----------



## ssgtnubb

You could put a larger PSU in the case than that you just won't have the corner brackets in place to hold one end.


----------



## motherpuncher

Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## Thunderclap82

I currently have a Corsair 400R. Due to a recent move I need to find a smaller case, and it looks like the 540 is the best choice. My only concern are the fans. How loud do they become while stressed out? I have a Core i5 and a EVGA 760 GTX. If it is loud does anyone have recommendations for quieter fans?


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thunderclap82*
> 
> I currently have a Corsair 400R. Due to a recent move I need to find a smaller case, and it looks like the 540 is the best choice. My only concern are the fans. How loud do they become while stressed out? I have a Core i5 and a EVGA 760 GTX. If it is loud does anyone have recommendations for quieter fans?


I have seen a lot of them opted for 2 x AF140 Quiet edition, replacing the two stock 140 in the front. Seems that they are liking the noise/performance ratio.


----------



## MrMorgan

the stock 140er fans are lil bit noisy... now that i have installed the 3x120mm AF120 the case got really alot more silent as before.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motherpuncher*
> 
> I am looking into getting this case but one thing is stopping me right now. It says the maximum PSU length is 200mm, mine is about an inch longer than that. Is anyone here using a longer PSU than they say can be used? Thanks


you can actually put any length psu in this case and still use the brackets. though you may have to drill holes for the bracket.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motherpuncher*
> 
> I am looking into getting this case but one thing is stopping me right now. It says the maximum PSU length is 200mm, mine is about an inch longer than that. Is anyone here using a longer PSU than they say can be used? Thanks


I'm currently using the EVGA Supernova 1300w G2 without having to drill new holes, you should be perfectly fine.


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

Anyone here using a Coldzero Midplate for their 540 that might post some pictures? i've already sent an email to coldzero, just curious if anyone has one, or know of any others that do them, or even an illuminated version!


----------



## WarDad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thunderclap82*
> 
> I currently have a Corsair 400R. Due to a recent move I need to find a smaller case, and it looks like the 540 is the best choice. My only concern are the fans. How loud do they become while stressed out? I have a Core i5 and a EVGA 760 GTX. If it is loud does anyone have recommendations for quieter fans?


The GTX 760 will likely be the loudest one in the case. I [email protected] and some work units really max out the GPU and fan noise. So I have Done the MOD to 3 cards. I'm running a full Water Cooled system now, because I want to. A Kraken X60 on the CPU would be just fine, and an X40 on the GPU would be great. The H2O60 and H2O90 are discontinued, but I have used Thermal Take before too. Check out our MOD thread here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/official-nvidia-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-mod


----------



## WarDad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMorgan*
> 
> here it is good rated...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good rated also here:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/RM750/


I check out the customer reviews for any hint of COIL WHINE. Damn that can be annoying.

I put in a Cosair 850 before shipping my old 2600K system to my son. I kept the 1000W Silver Stone Strider Plus for me.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Got a small order of new stuff yesterday for my case from FCPU and wanted to post my thoughts here in case anyone is looking for a solution related to lighting and sound.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/19479/scr-704/Akasa_Rubber_Anti-Vibration_Fan_Screw_for_Closed_Chassis_Fans_-_20-Pack_AK-MX003.html?tl=g7c111s1260
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/22568/lit-386/DarkSide_Dimmable_12_LED_Strip_-_White_-_Black_Sleeved_w_3pin_.html

The Akasa pins were a nice addition. Lowered overall dB on the SP120's by 5 and now I have zero instances of rattle. The LED strips are a nice touch and I was able to get 3 different settings out of them through the bios on my ASRock. May still pick up a lighting node to go with my commander unit if I can find one for relatively cheap.


----------



## Calibos

Modeled and rendered the left side of my Future Air540 Media server build.

Big shout out to PcFoo for his amazing Air 540 Sketchup model!!

I have the case and the 9x Obsidian 900D hotswap bays but unfortunately lack of funds for the rest of the parts have brought things to a halt for a while.

I modeled the HDD bays myself and positioned them in PcFoo's Air540 model. Re-coloured his model white.


----------



## MrMorgan

this is sick


----------



## Calibos

Heres another render with the Air540 Media server (Density³ on the Build Log forum) beside my planned Workstation Custom build which takes inspiration from the Mac Pro 2013. Wanted a sense of scale for the Mac Pro mod and what better than a case I have both virtually and sitting right beside me in reality.


----------



## motokill36

Just a Pic








Sorry not the best pic .

http://www.clanbbw.com/publicimg/data/images/IMG-20140223-WA0000.jpg


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Just a Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry not the best pic .
> 
> http://www.clanbbw.com/publicimg/data/images/IMG-20140223-WA0000.jpg


That GPU looks like it is drooping


----------



## Internets

Any recommendation for HDD sound/vibration dampeners for the Air 540?

I discovered that the annoying sound is coming from the HDD placement on the Air 540. A pretty dumb design if you ask me. It seems when my Western Digital 2TB Blacks are in operation the vibration of the platters emanates through the steel bottom of the case causing a never ending drone. If I press ever so slightly on the steel bottom of the case the noise completely goes away. Virtually silent operation.

Has anyone attempted to use some sort of HDD anti-vibration mounting system in the Air 540? Because of its peculiar HDD placement I'm unsure if traditional mounting methods would apply here.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Just a Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry not the best pic .
> 
> http://www.clanbbw.com/publicimg/data/images/IMG-20140223-WA0000.jpg


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That GPU looks like it is drooping


Looks like the tension from the hoses on the cooler are the likely cause.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Internets*
> 
> Any recommendation for HDD sound/vibration dampeners for the Air 540?
> 
> I discovered that the annoying sound is coming from the HDD placement on the Air 540. A pretty dumb design if you ask me. It seems when my Western Digital 2TB Blacks are in operation the vibration of the platters emanates through the steel bottom of the case causing a never ending drone. If I press ever so slightly on the steel bottom of the case the noise completely goes away. Virtually silent operation.
> 
> Has anyone attempted to use some sort of HDD anti-vibration mounting system in the Air 540? Because of its peculiar HDD placement I'm unsure if traditional mounting methods would apply here.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Some cheap foam insulation worked for me. I have some pictures on here already but I'll add them to this post when I'm not on mobile.


----------



## shankly1985

My Ghetto Mod



























New case setup, needed a new Motherboard to get them this far apart from each other. Ignore some of the cable still need to tidy up abit.









Much better Temps







Two Loops Heaven 4.0 Before all this my Top card used to hit 94c on First Heaven pass.


----------



## MrMorgan

crazy HDD modding









Just arrived today


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMorgan*
> 
> crazy HDD modding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just arrived today


Part of being a grown up is being responsible financialy.....

.....and saying to oneself, "Screw that!!", I'm ordering more toys!!" and it feeling like waiting for Santa Claus to arrive on Christmas Morning everytime one places an order on Newegg,NCIX,Scan.UK or whatever your geolocated poison is.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> Part of being a grown up is being responsible financialy.....
> 
> .....and saying to oneself, "Screw that!!", I'm ordering more toys!!" and it feeling like waiting for Santa Claus to arrive on Christmas Morning everytime one places an order on Newegg,NCIX,Scan.UK or whatever your geolocated poison is.


Its funny you would say that today because I just ordered a Samsung EVO 250GB SSD from Newegg yesterday and I was already checking the tracking number today.









BTW: Newegg has a really good sale on the Samsung EVO and Samsung Pro right now. If you can live without the mounting kit you can snag a 250GB EVO for $152.


----------



## mayford5

I just bought this case from Microcenter and decided before I start my build I would do a mock up in sketchup just to sort of plan out my acrylic tubing routes. I know its not exact but for those who have run their loop please tell me if this is feasible or not. If you can see it that is.
Thank you
Andrew


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mayford5*
> 
> I just bought this case from Microcenter and decided before I start my build I would do a mock up in sketchup just to sort of plan out my acrylic tubing routes. I know its not exact but for those who have run their loop please tell me if this is feasible or not. If you can see it that is.
> Thank you
> Andrew


The bends you are trying to achieve on the upper portion are too tight in real life.
I would try to plan all bends trying to access the back (PSU/Pump) side of the build, coming through the cable grommets in front and not above the motherboard, where interference with the top rad will be a big pain.

I have a pretty detailed SketcUp model already shared with OCN, you can ofc try to make your own if you see fit, but it could save you some trouble getting it already made









*Link to my build-log's post containing the model.*

You can also search for Corsair AIR 540 and get it through 3D Warehouse.


----------



## EcksTeaSea

Curious, what do you guys use for fan filters? All I see are the demcifilters and nothing else. Are those worth picking up?


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcfoo*
> 
> The bends you are trying to achieve on the upper portion are too tight in real life.
> I would try to plan all bends trying to access the back (PSU/Pump) side of the build, coming through the cable grommets in front and not above the motherboard, where interference with the top rad will be a big pain.
> 
> I have a pretty detailed SketcUp model already shared with OCN, you can ofc try to make your own if you see fit, but it could save you some trouble getting it already made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Link to my build-log's post containing the model.*
> 
> You can also search for Corsair AIR 540 and get it through 3D Warehouse.


Thank you, I wasn't quite sure of the dimensions of the tubing as I don't have it on hand yet. Already sketched it up. that is actually my sketchup, wish I had posted sooner so it didn't take me as long. lol


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mayford5*
> 
> Thank you, I wasn't quite sure of the dimensions of the tubing as I don't have it on hand yet. Already sketched it up. that is actually my sketchup, wish I had posted sooner so it didn't take me as long. lol


I'm at about your level at Sketchup at the moment but used PcFoo's amazing Air540 model for my renders posted on the last page. Downloaded all the models for the internal hardware too and as long as one can use the move and rotate tools and how to explode and form 'groups' etc one really doesn't need to be a sketchup expert at all to make great pre build models/renders.

I downloaded the Indigo renderer plugin from the extension warehouse for the renders and left all settings at default and just applied a few 'materials' to the model befor clicking ' Render' and letting it bake for an hour or so before exporting an image.


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> I'm at about your level at Sketchup at the moment but used PcFoo's amazing Air540 model for my renders posted on the last page. Downloaded all the models for the internal hardware too and as long as one can use the move and rotate tools and how to explode and form 'groups' etc one really doesn't need to be a sketchup expert at all to make great pre build models/renders.
> 
> I downloaded the Indigo renderer plugin from the extension warehouse for the renders and left all settings at default and just applied a few 'materials' to the model befor clicking ' Render' and letting it bake for an hour or so before exporting an image.


Sweet, I downloaded his model but haven't had a chance to check it out yet but I am excited to do so.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EcksTeaSea*
> 
> Curious, what do you guys use for fan filters? All I see are the demcifilters and nothing else. Are those worth picking up?


Not sure on the demcifilter yet. You can make some using modders mesh or Silverstone makes magnetic style filters as well.


----------



## Cratoscr

HI , i want buy a corsair 540 but i don`t knok if my crossfire r9 280 and two 240mm rads enter without problem,(without modding) thanks for helpme


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cratoscr*
> 
> HI , i want buy a corsair 540 but i don`t knok if my crossfire r9 280 and two 240mm rads enter without problem, thanks for helpme


You will be fine. Pull the trigger. You can fit all that in and more.


----------



## Cratoscr

This is my pc I thing put all this in the corsair 540









Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Playfab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koplinaut*
> 
> Love the color on the fittings! What kind of paint did you use for the PCI thumb screws?


Thanks dude =)
I didn't paint screws, just ordered them here for quite nothing
http://www.pc-look.com/boutik/Prod_Pc-look_Vis-pour-boitier-Pack-10-Alu-Anodize-Rouge__603_en.html?language=en
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> Looks fantastic Great job!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingPwner*
> 
> That looks ace! Awesome job and great color choice!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> It looks amazing! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any plans to sleeve that HD Audio cable so it matches the rest of the build? You could also just remove it if you don't use the audio ports on the front of the case.


Thank you guys








Yeah NaciremaDiputs, you've got a nice idea and i don't know why i didn't think about it before.
This cable is now removed =)


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Its funny you would say that today because I just ordered a Samsung EVO 250GB SSD from Newegg yesterday and I was already checking the tracking number today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: Newegg has a really good sale on the Samsung EVO and Samsung Pro right now. If you can live without the mounting kit you can snag a 250GB EVO for $152.


I picked one up the other week for my new build I should get a second 1 for that price. Its a great drive fast no problems so far


----------



## jameyscott

If I wasn't purchasing a million things right now I'd definitely jump on that deal.


----------



## nerdybeat

I really love this case. So glad I went with it. That is all - keep the pics coming =)


----------



## MrMorgan

the only thing what is really terrible with that case is the dust problem caused by missing dust filters everywhere and the totaly dumb hotswap panels in the left side...

If these demciflex filters werent so expensiv... lol

They are at 75€ in Germany which equals to 103USD....









Pretty much money for these filters i think...


----------



## FractinJex

Im kinda surprised they didn't just do one of those cheap sliding filters on the bottom...would have increased the price by like 2$ at most lol....

however the case is 99$ at my local frys so imo u cant find a better case even close to that price.









lol ive had lots of people that have never seen the case before and have little knowledge of custom pc's etc ...say it looks like some super high end computer lol


----------



## MrMorgan

i bought the case few weeks ago here in Germany and it costs me 135€ (~185USD)


----------



## goodenough88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMorgan*
> 
> the only thing what is really terrible with that case is the dust problem caused by missing dust filters everywhere and the totaly dumb hotswap panels in the left side...
> 
> If these demciflex filters werent so expensiv... lol
> 
> They are at 75€ in Germany which equals to 103USD....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much money for these filters i think...


I looked at those filters as well because I need some new filters to replace the standard ones. And damn, are those Demciflex filters expensive









I also found (and ordered) these Silverstone filters. Not sure how good they will be, but I'm going to try squeeze them into the front of my case to provide some protection.

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_26_576&products_id=23126

Not sure if you can get them in your area, but worth a look I guess!


----------



## MrMorgan

have to look for them, maybe this is a better choice


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMorgan*
> 
> have to look for them, maybe this is a better choice


If it's an area where you can conceal the filter you can use women's hosiery to make your own filters. All you need to do is figure out some kind of frame to hold it in place.


----------



## MrMorgan

it does not concern about spending another 30€.. but not 80€ only for some filter frames


----------



## Cratoscr

Hi , I have a question ,The Dimension: 415mm x 332mm x 458mm is all case or is the interior space ? thanks


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cratoscr*
> 
> Hi , I have a question ,The Dimension: 415mm x 332mm x 458mm is all case or is the interior space ? thanks


Those are exterior dimensions.


----------



## Cratoscr

Thanks my idea is to put in this order, rad, fans, Phobya 250mm and mother, can I?

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cratoscr

Well, I bought a corsair 540









Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cratoscr*
> 
> Well, I bought a corsair 540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


Good stuff, be sure to get a few pics up when you have your rig built!


----------



## Cratoscr

Of course! I I hope it arrives on March 18


----------



## kayan

Hey all, so I'm currently putting together my first custom loop in the Corsair 540, but I'm having some issues.

I got a combo pump/res and frankly it just doesn't fit. It's a XSPC Photon 170 D5. Has anyone gotten this anywhere inside this case? I'm at a loss, and quite frustrated.

Also, how long should I leak test for (assuming I can find a spot for this)?


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> Hey all, so I'm currently putting together my first custom loop in the Corsair 540, but I'm having some issues.
> 
> I got a combo pump/res and frankly it just doesn't fit. It's a XSPC Photon 170 D5. Has anyone gotten this anywhere inside this case? I'm at a loss, and quite frustrated.
> 
> Also, how long should I leak test for (assuming I can find a spot for this)?


Horizontally, under or above the GPU?


----------



## excildor

A week or so ago I switched a stock fan I had mounted in the top from intake to exhaust. When I did that it developed the nasty top panel vibration noise. I took it apart today to put some Dyna mat extreme I had lying around on the mounting points of the fan. Seems to have done the trick so far.

While I was at it I thought I'd take a shot at making a bottom filter. Time will tell how well it works I guess.






Quote:


> Originally Posted by NaciremaDiputs View Post
> 
> If it's an area where you can conceal the filter you can use women's hosiery to make your own filters. All you need to do is figure out some kind of frame to hold it in place.


I cut the frame from an old lid for a storage bin. Glued the magnetic strips to it then stretched the nylon over it.


----------



## WarDad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> Hey all, so I'm currently putting together my first custom loop in the Corsair 540, but I'm having some issues.
> 
> I got a combo pump/res and frankly it just doesn't fit. It's a XSPC Photon 170 D5. Has anyone gotten this anywhere inside this case? I'm at a loss, and quite frustrated.
> 
> Also, how long should I leak test for (assuming I can find a spot for this)?


I put a 150 Multi-Z res strait up on the flip side. A RTD temp sensor is tapped to the res.
Used some general purpose brackets from a hardware store, drill, and paint.
A shorter res would be better. yours might have to be tilted to fit.




My 280mm 45mm thick rads block cable access to MB.
So I have extras pre-installed and just coil them up.

I did the loop first and ran it, with an old beefy 12v power supply.
When the ROG MB finally shipped I put the my pretested electronics in.


----------



## WarDad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> If it's an area where you can conceal the filter you can use women's hosiery to make your own filters. All you need to do is figure out some kind of frame to hold it in place.


Popsicle sticks


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

Just revamped my watercooling was using a Koolance External unit before.

New parts!

Alphacool XT45 240

Alphacool XT45 360

XSPC Photon 170 D5 Vario combo

QD3 Quick Disconnects

Primochill Advanced LRT

Cougar Dual-x 120mm x 7

Cougar Dual-x 140mm x1

EK Supremecy CSQ CPU Block

XSPC Razer 780 Ti GPU Blocks x 3

XSPC SLI Bridges x 2

Bitspower Compression Fittings Assorted x I lost count.

I also modded the bottom where the HDD Trays were, i don't use them and they just look nasty, so i just removed the trays and placed a piece of Demciflex and magnetic strip over the area.







Apologize for the terrible photos once i get my camera back i'll take some better photos.


----------



## kayan

Hey NinoDukez, quick question, where did you mount the Photon 170 pump/res? I'm having issues finding enough room for it. A pic of it would be great!


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

Above PSU in back of case, and removed hard drive cage and relocated it under 5.25 bay area, just used the provided foam and screws and attached it through the vent holes above PSU
will post pictures tomorrow


----------



## MillerLite1314

Hmm custom loop to replace my H80i or more tattoos...


----------



## DoktorTerror

http://www.overclock.net/t/1465810/sponsored-mamba-540/0_20
work continues.....


----------



## Maxincredible52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> Just revamped my watercooling was using a Koolance External unit before.
> 
> New parts!
> 
> Alphacool XT45 240
> 
> Alphacool XT45 360
> 
> XSPC Photon 170 D5 Vario combo
> 
> QD3 Quick Disconnects
> 
> Primochill Advanced LRT
> 
> Cougar Dual-x 120mm x 7
> 
> Cougar Dual-x 140mm x1
> 
> EK Supremecy CSQ CPU Block
> 
> XSPC Razer 780 Ti GPU Blocks x 3
> 
> XSPC SLI Bridges x 2
> 
> Bitspower Compression Fittings Assorted x I lost count.
> 
> I also modded the bottom where the HDD Trays were, i don't use them and they just look nasty, so i just removed the trays and placed a piece of Demciflex and magnetic strip over the area.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologize for the terrible photos once i get my camera back i'll take some better photos.


what temps are you getting on your graphics cards? Do you overclock them? Voltage tuned? because you are running them on series and i researched a lot on this topic and having three cards in parallel is better than having them in series with a d5 pump .. the D5 has great volume but cant build up THAT much pressure ... anyways ... i am just interested in your temps haha







i have the same rad setup as you do so i`d really like to know


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

i haven't tested much, but i haven't seen over 44c thus far, and they are at 1255mhz/7600mhz 1.212v and cpu 4930k 4.6ghz 1.30v

Cpu max temps i've seen gaming or benching are around 55-60c


----------



## Maxincredible52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> i haven't tested much, but i haven't seen over 44c thus far, and they are at 1255mhz/7600mhz 1.212v and cpu 4930k 4.6ghz 1.30v
> 
> Cpu max temps i've seen gaming or benching are around 55-60c


i see you also have your 360mm rad fans in the very front of the case ... what fans do you use ... because mine are mounted directly infront of the mesh of the case and my SP120 (fan controlled) produce a whiney noise even running on very low RPM

nice temps dude! so all your graphics cards are the same temp? what direction is your flow? CPU first or graphics cards first?

thanks for your help







you know i am pretty new to watercooling







last question: why did you go with serial and not parallel?

you sir have a very sexy rig


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

I went Series for the hopes of less pressure drop going to the cards.

as far as fans i'm using Cougar Dual-x fans, and they run max RPM, aren't too noisey, but i think i'll add a fan controller soon, not sure which to buy.

My flow is kind of weird but i personally dont find it makes a huge difference, mine goes Pump - 240 rad - CPU - Graphics Cards - 360 rad - Res/pump.


----------



## Maxincredible52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> I went Series for the hopes of less pressure drop going to the cards.
> 
> as far as fans i'm using Cougar Dual-x fans, and they run max RPM, aren't too noisey, but i think i'll add a fan controller soon, not sure which to buy.
> 
> My flow is kind of weird but i personally dont find it makes a huge difference, mine goes Pump - 240 rad - CPU - Graphics Cards - 360 rad - Res/pump.


ha! i wanted do buy cougar dual x green led too







do they get much air through your front rad? noticed any whiney/clicking noises? can you feel much air comming through the rad?

i have the fan controller from akasa which lets me control exactly 6 fans ... if you have 8 fans you can use a PWM splitter on two of the connections and it works perfectly fine ... before i had my custom loop i was mostly aircooling so thats why i know that ...

yeah i will change my setup too ... right now i have res - pump - 360rad - 2x hydro copper (series) - CPU - 240 rad - res ... i will change to parallel because the d5 pump does not have THAT much pressure (is more volume optimized) and 2 cards in series have a great restriction (3 even more) and i heard that the D5 pump performs better in parallel setups (when having multi gpu setups of course) in any loop so that´s why i will change that ... but i will also go CPU first like you do ... i hope to see improvements

CPU benching only i get 74°C max haswell 4770k up to 4.5Ghz
GPU wise i get maximum 54°C on the first card and 62°C on the second card running @ 1.3V core and 1.7V mem oc to 1306Mhz core and 7006Mhz mem stable gaming OC
i feel like i could get more out of this loop ...


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

I never heard that about Parallel vs series, atleast not regarding the D5, where did you read this? i'm interested, maybe i might have to run them in parrallel


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

What do you guys think is the best fan controller around? i dont care about price, just want a good well made well performing fan controller so i can lower these fans when i dont need them cranked, its alittle loud even though Cougar Dual-x are quiet fans, having 8 fans at full RPM is never gonna be silent.


----------



## Maxincredible52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> I never heard that about Parallel vs series, atleast not regarding the D5, where did you read this? i'm interested, maybe i might have to run them in parrallel


this is what somebody answered me on my question
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phynce*
> 
> I am currently looking in to a similar setup from the research I have done and what I have found I would recommend parallel.
> 
> Some reading http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?253337-Actual-influence-of-flow-rate-on-system-temps
> 
> Excerpt that made up my mind for me
> 
> Graphics Tests:
> 
> The graphics stress tests are obviously also influenced by flow rate, and we will see how below. CPU temperature is reported for reference only, since there is very little load on the CPU during intensive graphics (50% on one core, under Furmark).
> 
> We see a substantial increase in average GPU temperature from one card to two, ranging from 7.39 Â°C (calculated in Note 1) for a parallel setup to 7.99 Â°C for a serial (calculated in Note 2). But while 7 to 8 Â°C can seem like much, it is also important to remember that the overclock limitation in SLI mode was demonstrated during our initial setup NOT to be temperature related (see note in the above Methodology section).
> 
> Finally, note 3 is of particular interest within the framework of this study, because it shows that even at the GPU level, a parallel setup with modern blocks such as those presented here remains a superior solution to serial, as evidenced by a 0.6Â°C advantage of parallel over serial.


this is the site i got the info from http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/erweiterbare-wasserkuehlungen/123225-laing-ddc-oder-laing-d5.html ... but you won´t understand much because it`s in german







they are saying that if the d5 has much resistance it cant get as much water through the loop as a laing DDC ... and the guy also stated that with a d5 pump you should have a parallel setup on the graphics cards to increase the amount of water going through the system ... i will at least try it and then i can decide if there is an improvenent or not ...

theese are the two things that made up my mind and i already ordered the parts to change my loop ... i will tell you if there is an improvement on temps as far as we have a similar setup and restriction should be the same ...


----------



## FractinJex

Hey all completed my first water loop...nothing special used the EK l360 kit since thye had it local microcenter...only cooling the cpu so figured didn't need a crazy pump or anything







hope I did good...looks good to me and is cooling nicely...keeping my 4770k under 75c at 1.5 vcore delided

heard the tubes will blacken everything but ill clean it in 8 months or sometin..lol also I really liked the tubing as it matched the flat blacxk look vs the primochill tubes


----------



## jameyscott

Holy crap. 1.5v on a 4770k? D:


----------



## Maxincredible52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FractinJex*
> 
> Hey all completed my first water loop...nothing special used the EK l360 kit since thye had it local microcenter...only cooling the cpu so figured didn't need a crazy pump or anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope I did good...looks good to me and is cooling nicely...keeping my 4770k under 75c at 1.5 vcore delided
> 
> heard the tubes will blacken everything but ill clean it in 8 months or sometin..lol also I really liked the tubing as it matched the flat blacxk look vs the primochill tubes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


tubing is waay more complicated than it has to be







why didn´t you rout the tubing from the base of your res/pump combo into your cpu -> rad -> res again? Less tubing = better temps









looks nice though









74°C max on 1.5Volts? :O clockspeed?


----------



## tomho147

did some changes to my build, really want more radiator space


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomho147*
> 
> did some changes to my build, really want more radiator space
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


cut one into the back side


----------



## FractinJex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxincredible52*
> 
> tubing is waay more complicated than it has to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why didn´t you rout the tubing from the base of your res/pump combo into your cpu -> rad -> res again? Less tubing = better temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks nice though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 74°C max on 1.5Volts? :O clockspeed?


ha yeah originaly I had it like that but decided to make it to where I could easily remove the cpu block to get to the cpu...this is I just pull it off and itll hang down lol

also since im new to it the tight bends made me nervous lol


----------



## Maxincredible52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FractinJex*
> 
> ha yeah originaly I had it like that but decided to make it to where I could easily remove the cpu block to get to the cpu...this is I just pull it off and itll hang down lol
> 
> also since im new to it the tight bends made me nervous lol


ahh makes sense ^^

i want to know the clockspeed though!

1.5Volts is not very healthy for everyday use ...


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomho147*
> 
> did some changes to my build, really want more radiator space


you could move the fans on the 360 to the outside of the case (they still fit under the mesh) and use push/pull or just free up some room inside the case.


----------



## draterrojam

updated a little bit.


----------



## goodenough88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomho147*
> 
> did some changes to my build, really want more radiator space


As someone else has already posted, you can put fans between the front mesh & the front of the radiator for push/pull config. Will need to find or make some new filters though.

Also, what fittings did you use to connect all your graphics cards?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodenough88*
> 
> As someone else has already posted, you can put fans between the front mesh & the front of the radiator for push/pull config. Will need to find or make some new filters though.
> 
> Also, *what fittings did you use to connect all your graphics cards?*


They look like the EK Rigid Acrylic SLI fittings in the 10mm/12mm flavor


----------



## tomho147

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodenough88*
> 
> As someone else has already posted, you can put fans between the front mesh & the front of the radiator for push/pull config. Will need to find or make some new filters though.
> 
> Also, what fittings did you use to connect all your graphics cards?


but does p/p really help that much? i heard people say it's only useful in very thick or very high fpi rads.
i used Barrow C99 Acrylic fittings and cut the acrylic tube myself.


----------



## Perturabo

Many owners of black version of the case, but the little white. White version looks bad? I think to buy, but can not choose between black and white :/


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomho147*
> 
> but does p/p really help that much? i heard people say it's only useful in very thick or very high fpi rads.
> i used Barrow C99 Acrylic fittings and cut the acrylic tube myself.


Take a look at the results for push/pull on rads: http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/01/15/radiator-shroud-testing-v2/

You can expect a 10-30% performance depending on fan choice and/or rad choice.


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

does it annoy anyone else when your GPU's are 4-5c temp differences? 46-50-46 after 30 mins of Metro Last Light maybe my second gpu is pasted aswell as the other 2?


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perturabo*
> 
> Many owners of black version of the case, but the little white. White version looks bad? I think to buy, but can not choose between black and white :/


Go for the white!


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perturabo*
> 
> Many owners of black version of the case, but the little white. White version looks bad? I think to buy, but can not choose between black and white :/


I agree with Pwner. I own the black but I get a Lil jealous every time I see a sick white Air 540 build.


----------



## MrMorgan

i just overseen the white version of the case few weeks ago and ordered in grey... but white version was 30€ more then grey version


----------



## FractinJex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxincredible52*
> 
> ahh makes sense ^^
> 
> i want to know the clockspeed though!
> 
> 1.5Volts is not very healthy for everyday use ...


as long as temps are goods 1.5v shouldn't cause any issues or speed up degration by much...

but I had it at 4.9ghz 1.5v stable 7hrs ixt

but like you said most wont feel comfortable running that voltage....however I know some that are pushing 1.53v through 4770k's as we speak for months now delided of course....

also my buddy is running his 3770k delided at 1.55v 5.1ghz for about 8 motnhs now hasn't shown any degration yet.

but for 24/7 ill prly back it down to 1.4v 4.8ghz range as anything above doesn't show much improvement asides from benchemarks


----------



## Zimzoid

Ordered my 540 Air today my setup needs a new home..


----------



## Kovoet

Awesome cannot wait to see the build with the goodies in it


----------



## timShallahbim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zimzoid*
> 
> Ordered my 540 Air today my setup needs a new home..


Nice and precarious! What HDD cage is that sat on the nice flat and safe surface to the right? (if you don't mind me asking). I'm looking for a minimalist-looking one to use in the double 5.25 bays myself.


----------



## jameyscott

I've linked one before. Let me try to find the pic and I'll add it to this post. It's really awesome. 3 3TB hdds and keeps all of them under 30c.


----------



## Zimzoid

Hi, that's a cage from my old 900D going to try and fit it in the 540 some how?


----------



## timShallahbim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zimzoid*
> 
> Hi, that's a cage from my old 900D going to try and fit it in the 540 some how?


Ah right. I've seen a few double-slot cages around. Many are way too frou-frou though with key locks and such...icy dock and startech I think.


----------



## rakoja

Hallo all,

finally i'm a member of this club, but what i have to show is not so special for this gallery. need to get some other stuff to make this looking really cool, for example a graphics card o0

well here it is, crappy cables i swear



greets from germany


----------



## timShallahbim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakoja*
> 
> Hallo all,
> 
> finally i'm a member of this club, but what i have to show is not so special for this gallery. need to get some other stuff to make this looking really cool, for example a graphics card o0
> 
> well here it is, crappy cables i swear
> 
> 
> 
> greets from germany


Hello!

Minimalist. Clean. Feng Shui. I rather like the idea that the little pcb in the PCI slot IS your graphics card.


----------



## Zimzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timShallahbim*
> 
> Ah right. I've seen a few double-slot cages around. Many are way too frou-frou though with key locks and such...icy dock and startech I think.


Its got my 2 harddrives and Samsung SSD inside it, just hoping i can fit it in the back of the case some how as i want to mod the bottom of the case with 2 fan mounts.


----------



## rakoja

no, that one is my card for WLAN, dont want to get a cable here. payed 35€ (can i say € or would you prefere when i calculate into $ first?) because it must be black and from gigabyte for having a brand in there


----------



## timShallahbim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakoja*
> 
> no, that one is my card for WLAN, dont want to get a cable here. payed 35€ (can i say € or would you prefere when i calculate into $ first?) because it must be black and from gigabyte for having a brand in there


My first ever windows computer had a 1mb ATI card in it that was about that size.


----------



## jameyscott

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0065SF538/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

this is the one I have.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Can I get in too? I'm about to get a third one soon







!


----------



## timShallahbim

I've yet to reach the "is one really enough?" stage.


----------



## excildor

My new fans for the front came yesterday. I went with three 120mm COUGAR CF-V12HP. They do seem to move a lot of air. I can feel air shooting out the vents in the back of the case now. The air flow out the back feels stronger then the 2 stock 140mm exhausting out the top.

A bit louder but for $30, I like it.

Edit: I retract that statement. It's not as strong out the vents, much better than before thou.


----------



## kiario

Hello,

I am just about to push the "buy" button for a air 540 then I read that the hoses on the corsair H110 will interfere with the exhaust fan.
Is that so? And the option to mount the radiator with the hoses pointing to front is not an option because then the pump does not reach the cpu?

And a bonus Q, is it better to mount 3 120mm as intake? Was thinking about Silverstone AP121
BR AG


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiario*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I am just about to push the "buy" button for a air 540 then I read that the hoses on the corsair H110 will interfere with the exhaust fan.
> Is that so? And the option to mount the radiator with the hoses pointing to front is not an option because then the pump does not reach the cpu?
> 
> And a bonus Q, is it better to mount 3 120mm as intake? Was thinking about Silverstone AP121
> BR AG


Several people here have the H110 up top, where did you read that it was a no-go?


----------



## jameyscott

The Corsair h110 works very well up top. It's what I used before going custom loop.


----------



## excildor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiario*
> 
> And a bonus Q, is it better to mount 3 120mm as intake?


They will move more air


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

I need a recommendation for a fan controller i got around 8 fans i need controlled, they are Cougar Dual-x fans, money isn't an object i just need a good fan controller, something that is high quality

it can be a bay drive, or software controlled or both, i need something bad ass and soon


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> I need a recommendation for a fan controller i got around 8 fans i need controlled, they are Cougar Dual-x fans, money isn't an object i just need a good fan controller, something that is high quality
> 
> it can be a bay drive, or software controlled or both, i need something bad ass and soon


are you a water cooler? heck even if you are not, this thing is sweet:

http://www.techpowerup.com/195437/ek-unveils-the-ek-ascendancy-water-cooling-control-board.html


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

very interested, is that available for purchase yet?


----------



## jameyscott

I want that meow. I'm about to do a rebuild and this would be awesome for it. I might even wait to do the rebuild until this releases.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I want that meow. I'm about to do a rebuild and this would be awesome for it. I might even wait to do the rebuild until this releases.


Not out, c'mon why you tease us with the goodies?!


----------



## jameyscott

I ready an article that said it was supposed to release this month. This makes me very excited


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

I'd like something i can purchase now







please


----------



## jameyscott

Anything from sunbeam or lamptron would do you well


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

Whats the difference between a standard fan controller and a Rheostat?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> Whats the difference between a standard fan controller and a Rheostat?


A rheostat switch is analog, which means that there is an infinite amount of fine adjustment in between min and max, where I am assuming "standard" refers to a digital controller, which will have predefined steps like low-med-hi, or 1 through 10. I like rheostats, because if you have one fan that is a little slower/faster, you can give it micro bumps to the dial until the speed variance doesnt make that annoying "wah-wah-wah-wah-wah-wah". If you have good fans that have minimal variance in speed to voltage, then it is a mute point, but even good fans installed with different restrictions have a different harmonic resonance.

Edit to add: check the amperage/wattage of the fan controller, and the fans you are planning to use. There is allot of crap on the market for fan controllers that are gimmicky, and very low powered.


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

I'm using 8 Dual-x Cougars, whats the best Rheostat controller i can buy? any recommendations im gonna order tonight


----------



## chitkzkoy

watching this build for now.... What do you guys think?

https://www.facebook.com/tantricmodz/media_set?set=a.10152043263618412.1073741893.681273411&type=1


----------



## kiario

This guy apparently had issues with top mounted H110!

http://forum.corsair.com/v2/showthread.php?t=120946


----------



## Zimzoid

Not really an issue the guys just anal lol


----------



## MrMorgan

just ordered the Demciflex Filterkit today... hm im hating me for this.... AAAAAHHHH


----------



## kiario

Hi,

Is it possible to get the 540 reasonable quiet if I change to silent fans? Or is the chassis too poorly dampened and will let much noise out? Plan to run all fans on 7V. BR AG


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMorgan*
> 
> just ordered the Demciflex Filterkit today... hm im hating me for this.... AAAAAHHHH


be sure to post some pics. I'd like to see it before I order it!


----------



## MrMorgan

with good fans you should get the noise level to a good lvl. The standard 140mm fans are really noisy...


----------



## MrMorgan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> be sure to post some pics. I'd like to see it before I order it!


i will do it for sure.... OMG... so much money.... Thank good my girlfriend does not know how expensiv such things are


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMorgan*
> 
> i will do it for sure.... OMG... so much money.... Thank good my girlfriend does not know how expensiv such things are


Ha I know what you mean. Between my wife, dogs, and starting a sleeve tattoo it's easy why I haven't gone custom loop yet but I plan on getting some carbon fiber wrap for aesthetics and planning some small mods to the appearance using acrylic soon. I'm saving a custom loop for when I upgrade gpu.


----------



## rakoja

would you recommend using corsair af 120 silent Edition (3x) in the front? the default Fans are a Bit to loud for me, especially because that Monster sits on my desk.
AND: normal af120 quiet or those with LEDs? the ones with LEDs have no rubber i heard, so vibrations might be louder, right? or can i try creating my own rubber out of something?

greets


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakoja*
> 
> would you recommend using corsair af 120 silent Edition (3x) in the front? the default Fans are a Bit to loud for me, especially because that Monster sits on my desk.
> AND: normal af120 quiet or those with LEDs? the ones with LEDs have no rubber i heard, so vibrations might be louder, right? or can i try creating my own rubber out of something?
> 
> greets


Check out the sound dampening section on Frozencpu. They have rubber pins for open chassis and closed chassis fans. I used the closed chassis pins (Akasa brand 5 sets $6) on my SP120's and saw a difference of about minus 5dB. My SP120's do not touch my case at all except for the rubber pin.

The general discussion around here is that if you're gonna run the front filter go with the SP quiet edition because of the better static pressure (If anyone has other thoughts please chime in). The regular AF120 come with the rubber anti-vibration material on the ends, the led versions dont. What do you consider too loud?


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakoja*
> 
> would you recommend using corsair af 120 silent Edition (3x) in the front? the default Fans are a Bit to loud for me, especially because that Monster sits on my desk.
> AND: normal af120 quiet or those with LEDs? the ones with LEDs have no rubber i heard, so vibrations might be louder, right? or can i try creating my own rubber out of something?
> 
> greets


I have 3 sp120 pwm quiet editions in the front and 2 on my h100i in the top with a af140 quiet in the back and it is honestly very quiet. Even when the fans ramp up to 60%+ it is very tolerable, for me anyways.

Also, I just about finished up my 540 build earlier today. Including a crappy phone pic for now because I've been too busy enjoying it to take a proper one.


----------



## Silverstone-Z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiario*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Is it possible to get the 540 reasonable quiet if I change to silent fans? Or is the chassis too poorly dampened and will let much noise out? Plan to run all fans on 7V. BR AG


My 540 is dead silent, albeit my fans are all on low. The 3.5" HDD mounts are the weak point for vibrations. I don't have anything mounted in those. My 3.5" HDD is mounted to the roof of the PSU compartment side above the optical bays. I have 3 SP120 PWM High Perf and 3 AF140 Quiets.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiario*
> 
> This guy apparently had issues with top mounted H110!
> 
> http://forum.corsair.com/v2/showthread.php?t=120946


I have a 280mm radiator up top. I just had to redrill mounting holes and the radiator mounted perfect. "Problems" only occur if you're unwilling to modify what you have to fit what you want.


----------



## rakoja

the idea with the static pressure ones Sounds nice!

higher pressure because of the düst filter makes sense, but are they quiter with the same performance for chassie-fans?


----------



## psyside

Still looking for a user who replaced the stock front and rear fan, with custom









Please let me know how much temp drow you saw, and if you had before and after, with delta temps will be amazing, thank you.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Still looking for a user who replaced the stock front and rear fan, with custom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know how much temp drow you saw, and if you had before and after, with delta temps will be amazing, thank you.


I'm still waiting on my stuff to come in. Had to RMA my motherboard, new one will be here tomorrow. Hopefully I'll be ready to go then.

I have h110 up top, installed it before motherboard. very easy. My hoses come down from the front of the case not the back. I saw it would hit my 140mm rear fan if I installed the hoses in the rear.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> I'm still waiting on my stuff to come in. Had to RMA my motherboard, new one will be here tomorrow. Hopefully I'll be ready to go then.
> 
> I have h110 up top, installed it before motherboard. very easy. My hoses come down from the front of the case not the back. I saw it would hit my 140mm rear fan if I installed the hoses in the rear.


I'm sorry dude, i was absent from this thread like 2 weeks, so i tought you gave up on the testing due to being lazy (like i'm)









Can't wait for the results, i'm air cooling freak









BTW sorry to hear about your RMA, must be awful


----------



## KungFuSlug105

hi guys,

Im new to corsair world and wondered if I could join you fine ladies and gentlemen.
I took ownership of my 540 just before xmas and not had anytime to do anything to it but at the sametime ive been thinking of what to do and how I can make mine stand out.

You all have some wonderful ideas and I hope I will have some too, maybe even use some of your concepts as I go alone.

Ive added a few pictures for you take a good look at.

Hope I can join the corsair club and share knowledge and rule the modding world.

http://s1024.photobucket.com/user/Simon_Gaines/media/20140129_193120_zps0d699a90.jpg.html

http://s1024.photobucket.com/user/Simon_Gaines/media/20140129_193130_zpsa37f1127.jpg.html

http://s1024.photobucket.com/user/Simon_Gaines/media/20140129_193213_zps49d580e6.jpg.html

http://s1024.photobucket.com/user/Simon_Gaines/media/20140129_193221_zps09611189.jpg.html

http://s1024.photobucket.com/user/Simon_Gaines/media/20140129_193231_zps6bdcaaa8.jpg.html

http://s1024.photobucket.com/user/Simon_Gaines/media/20140129_193239_zps29096bd9.jpg.html

http://s1024.photobucket.com/user/Simon_Gaines/media/20140129_193645_zps8c1513d5.jpg.html


----------



## MrMorgan

Welcome to the Corsair 540 Air show


----------



## KungFuSlug105

Thanks man:thumb:


----------



## mastertrixter

anybody elses front usb 3.0 ports stop working?


----------



## jameyscott

Make sure you USB 3.0 Io connector is tight. If not get an rma ticket and send the ticket number to @CorsairGeorge. He'll make sure everything goes smoothly.


----------



## Zimzoid

Mine is with the courier now should have it soon will post pics:thumb:


----------



## El_Capitan

A couple of pics of my current build:






The build is finished, but I'm going to replace the memory with White or Green modules, and also paint the case, going for a Celtics theme.

I'm also thinking about making that rear fan with a basketball sticker-ed onto it, so when it spins, it looks like a basketball spinning through the air. I might put in a hoop somewhere, too.


----------



## motherpuncher

Great Build........ Go KNICKS *runs away in shame*


----------



## El_Capitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motherpuncher*
> 
> Great Build........ Go KNICKS *runs away in shame*


Thx, and I'm sorry, and lol.


----------



## jameyscott

Beautiful build. I like the green and white. Going to be getting some green tubing myself to replace my red.


----------



## Yukss

not as great as the ones here but is my humble rig


----------



## inedenimadam

Need some help:

So I decided to upgrade some things, put in a second GPU, add an extra radiator, and run fans in push pull. I moved my HDDs to the back, cut a piece of plexi for the bottom, moved the rads to the outside for push/pull, and added a fan controller. There is allot of stuff left to do on this build, but I am not sure if the amount of effort = reward. I have a new case in my budget, but I am not one to spend money if I can mod what I have to suit my needs.

I want to get some opinions on the custom shroud I am building for the outside of the case. This is what will either make or break this build. I am either going to go ahead and fiberglass/paint or move to a larger case.
(Disregard the hoses, I am moving to hard tubing, but dont want to bend it if I am not staying in this case)

Also not sure about this color blue. Might just go for black out w/no lighting and paint the mobo too.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I ready an article that said it was supposed to release this month. This makes me very excited


Great and upgraded Air 540 and I just finished this darn thing last week.....errr I really need to get some good pics up for you guys. Build is in my sig.


----------



## goodenough88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El_Capitan*
> 
> A couple of pics of my current build:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The build is finished, but I'm going to replace the memory with White or Green modules, and also paint the case, going for a Celtics theme.
> 
> I'm also thinking about making that rear fan with a basketball sticker-ed onto it, so when it spins, it looks like a basketball spinning through the air. I might put in a hoop somewhere, too.


Nice work!!









Good to see a great themed Corsair 540 case









Pretty much the same look I'm going for but with a black case instead of the white.


----------



## MrMorgan

damn that white case is really sick


----------



## Misbehaven

After the frustrations of working with my CM Haf XB I am seriously considering buying a Air 540. The Haf-XB has no room to work below the motherboard tray. PITA I don't like having to remove my radiator and fans to change cables and get to the PSU. You guys have done a great job modding your cases.


----------



## dissonance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Misbehaven*
> 
> After the frustrations of working with my CM Haf XB I am seriously considering buying a Air 540. The Haf-XB has no room to work below the motherboard tray. PITA I don't like having to remove my radiator and fans to change cables and get to the PSU. You guys have done a great job modding your cases.


Do it! I came from the haf xb to the 540 and was very glad I did. You will enjoy it, more room to work with but still a smaller case and it looks fantastic. be sure to post pics!!


----------



## Sepa

Hi,

My brother has destroyed my Drive Bay Covers









Can someone of you please sell me 1 or 2 Drive Bay Covers (black), if he don't need them.
I live in Germany, so someone from Germany or Austria would be good, so that the shipping costs are not so high








Thank you


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

As promised not so crappy cellphone pics, sadly i just noticed one of my grommets are out of place







gotta push that back in place

i also think im going to route that CPU Block LED to the top under the Mosfets and behind the 240 top radiator.


----------



## xyexz

Looks awesome, I love the gpu waterblocks, they didn't cool as well as others but I had bought when I had my GTX 670 4GB - the lighting effect was awesome


----------



## goodenough88

Took my case out for a look around it and took some measurements for watercooling & gpu fitment. Thought I should probably take a photo to prove I actually own a case
















Nothing special, just a standard Corsair Air 540 with nothing fitted yet


----------



## zk1mpls

Just got the Air 540 yesterday afternoon.... managed to transfer most of the components from my previous case (Cosmos II) onto this one.









Liking it so far, especially the smaller size and it having a window.









Haven't gotten the hot-swap bay to work with my new 840 Pro just yet, though... Will have a better look at it tomorrow. Getting a bit late over here.


----------



## shankly1985

Here mine finished, nothing against some of the setup on here like







But all in all I very happy.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Found a pic of my extreme...looks nekked


----------



## spiralz

Hi Just joined here mainly because of the owners club for the 540.

got tired of waiting for the H440 so got the 540, more than happy i did.

decided to go red/black themed with acrylic rigid tubing.

will post some kind of list / build log when i get time.... very happy with the case though, not completely finished yet couple of cables to install but getting there.... got a few good ideas from this site too so thanks guys.

apologies for the quality of the pic


----------



## maza90210

very nice build! What are the specs/temps you geting?


----------



## spiralz

Thanks, its not finished just yet, just finished leak testing really. will post up temps n stuff when its done,


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiralz*
> 
> Hi Just joined here mainly because of the owners club for the 540.
> 
> got tired of waiting for the H440 so got the 540, more than happy i did.
> 
> decided to go red/black themed with acrylic rigid tubing.
> 
> will post some kind of list / build log when i get time.... very happy with the case though, not completely finished yet couple of cables to install but getting there.... got a few good ideas from this site too so thanks guys.
> 
> apologies for the quality of the pic
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's some nice work, spiralz! Your rig looks great!









And welcome to OCN!


----------



## spiralz

Thanks very much all...

One thing I'm very happy with is the 280mm black ice stealth rads. I have no idea how they are going to perform but they fit well in the case with no modding required...

front one is in push pull (intaking to case)
Top one is just pull (exhausting)
Had to move the rear fan to outside to allow for the pipe run's.
My first attempt with rigid tube and i must say I'm converted it takes a bit longer to fit but is a lot neater than my old rig.

one tip with the rigid tube.... buy way more than u need ... lol


----------



## kiario

Hello folks.

Just unpacked my shiny new white air 540 and noticed that there is no magnetic front filter included.

Is this not standard on all 540's?


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiario*
> 
> Hello folks.
> 
> Just unpacked my shiny new white air 540 and noticed that there is no magnetic front filter included.
> 
> Is this not standard on all 540's?


I thought it was. I'd call Corsair's customer support and discuss this with them.


----------



## El_Capitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiario*
> 
> Hello folks.
> 
> Just unpacked my shiny new white air 540 and noticed that there is no magnetic front filter included.
> 
> Is this not standard on all 540's?


It should be. I have both the black and white version, and both have them. If you contact them, they'll ship you a free one, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## chitkzkoy

SPECS:

CASE: Corsair Carbide Air 540
PROCESSOR: Intel i7 3770k
MEMORY: 2x8GB GEIL Evo Veloce
MOTHERBOARD: Asrock Z77 Extreme 6
GPU: NVIDIA GTX 780 SLi
HDD: Seagate Momentus XT 500GB, 256GB OCZ Vertex
PSU: Corsair HX 850 x FTW Sleeving

COOLING:
XSPC RX 360 Radiator x1
XSPC RX 240 Radiator x1
XSPC CPU Waterblock
EK FC 780 GTX Full Cover Waterblock x2
EK RES 250 X2
Swiftech MCP 655 Pump + Bitspower Custom Top
FTW Industries Compression Fittings
FTW Industries Acrylic Rigid Tubing
FTW Indurtries Rotary Fittings
Mayhems Pastel White Coolant


















Future Upgrade: Corsair Dominator Platinums.

Thinking on getting the Asus Gryphon Mobo just for the aesthetics..







What do you guys think?


----------



## timShallahbim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chitkzkoy*
> 
> SPECS:
> 
> CASE: Corsair Carbide Air 540
> PROCESSOR: Intel i7 3770k
> MEMORY: 2x8GB GEIL Evo Veloce
> MOTHERBOARD: Asrock Z77 Extreme 6
> GPU: NVIDIA GTX 780 SLi
> HDD: Seagate Momentus XT 500GB, 256GB OCZ Vertex
> PSU: Corsair HX 850 x FTW Sleeving
> 
> COOLING:
> XSPC RX 360 Radiator x1
> XSPC RX 240 Radiator x1
> XSPC CPU Waterblock
> EK FC 780 GTX Full Cover Waterblock x2
> EK RES 250 X2
> Swiftech MCP 655 Pump + Bitspower Custom Top
> FTW Industries Compression Fittings
> FTW Industries Acrylic Rigid Tubing
> FTW Indurtries Rotary Fittings
> Mayhems Pastel White Coolant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future Upgrade: Corsair Dominator Platinums.
> 
> Thinking on getting the Asus Gryphon Mobo just for the aesthetics..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?


Jeebus. Yeah, the Gryphon would add the professional look that it's so blatently missing.

That's a serious Carbide temple right there.


----------



## Misbehaven

After reading some more reviews of this case I bite the bullet and ordered one from Amazon. I will have it on Thursday. Hopefully I will have time over the week end to swap from my Haf-XB. Eventually I want to add another 240 or 360 radiator to my current Glacer 240L.


----------



## 1rad3

I am considering the case as well. I'm currently using a 650d but I've had it forever plus I decided to watercool things, beginning with the cpu (4930K) until I feel comfortable to move to a full CPU+GPU setup. Could a bayres be mounted vertically + a 240 rad on top of the mobo? I mean, is there enough space to route tubing from the front top right grommet if I have 3x120 fans in the front?

and 2. I'm running two titans with acx coolers. Setting up the rad + the front 3x120 fans as intakes should give me ample airflow and thus better temps - or is that just wishful thinking?


----------



## SyntaxFiend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El_Capitan*
> 
> A couple of pics of my current build:
> 
> The build is finished, but I'm going to replace the memory with White or Green modules, and also paint the case, going for a Celtics theme.
> 
> I'm also thinking about making that rear fan with a basketball sticker-ed onto it, so when it spins, it looks like a basketball spinning through the air. I might put in a hoop somewhere, too.


Which fan controller is that? Looks awesome.


----------



## chitkzkoy

You can mount a bay res vertically. we used a XSPC RX40 rad on top which is very thick and still have room for fans. If you want a push/pull configuration consider a thinner radiator.


----------



## zk1mpls

Finally managed to get my SSD working with the hot-swap bay... at the expense of breaking one of the trays. Man, these things are brittle.









Now, how to get a replacement all the way out here?


----------



## yttocstfarc

Hey guys here are the First Pics of the rig. I need to do some cable routing and finish getting the last components when I'm all done I'll post some better pics.


----------



## El_Capitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SyntaxFiend*
> 
> Which fan controller is that? Looks awesome.


It's a G-VANS Shamash CCFL/Fan Controller
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=36054

They're actually back on sale, it looks like. However, you can only control 3 fans, and 2 lights.


----------



## 1rad3

[/quote]

I'm thinking of either alphacool @45mm pull / @30mm push/pull. Thing is I'm using an eatx board (rampage iv extreme black), so it extends a bit more to the right, as I've seen on another build here. All it comes to is whether thick tubing can reach the 5.25 bays in a relatively short route


----------



## SyntaxFiend

Super - thanks!


----------



## Perturabo

I want to change the standard fans. Which model is best to choose of Air series from Corsair?
x2-3 - fans on the front 120mm
x1 - 140mm fan on the rear wall.

Here such here:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






But there's a whole bunch of different models of these fans http://www.corsair.com/en/case-fans/air-series-fans


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perturabo*
> 
> I want to change the standard fans. Which model is best to choose of Air series from Corsair?
> x2-3 - fans on the front 120mm
> x1 - 140mm fan on the rear wall.
> 
> Here such here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there's a whole bunch of different models of these fans http://www.corsair.com/en/case-fans/air-series-fans


For 120's I'm using the SP120 pwm quiet editions and for the rear 140 I use the AF140 quiet edition.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perturabo*
> 
> I want to change the standard fans. Which model is best to choose of Air series from Corsair?
> x2-3 - fans on the front 120mm
> x1 - 140mm fan on the rear wall.
> 
> Here such here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there's a whole bunch of different models of these fans http://www.corsair.com/en/case-fans/air-series-fans


3x SP120 PE PWM's up front.


----------



## Playfab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiralz*
> 
> Hi Just joined here mainly because of the owners club for the 540.
> 
> got tired of waiting for the H440 so got the 540, more than happy i did.
> 
> decided to go red/black themed with acrylic rigid tubing.
> 
> will post some kind of list / build log when i get time.... very happy with the case though, not completely finished yet couple of cables to install but getting there.... got a few good ideas from this site too so thanks guys.
> 
> apologies for the quality of the pic
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Beatiful rig you have there !
I like the Maximus VI Formula, but in my opinion the red cables are way too flashy compared to the rest of your components. Black cables may give a more sober result =)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chitkzkoy*
> 
> SPECS:
> 
> CASE: Corsair Carbide Air 540
> PROCESSOR: Intel i7 3770k
> MEMORY: 2x8GB GEIL Evo Veloce
> MOTHERBOARD: Asrock Z77 Extreme 6
> GPU: NVIDIA GTX 780 SLi
> HDD: Seagate Momentus XT 500GB, 256GB OCZ Vertex
> PSU: Corsair HX 850 x FTW Sleeving
> 
> COOLING:
> XSPC RX 360 Radiator x1
> XSPC RX 240 Radiator x1
> XSPC CPU Waterblock
> EK FC 780 GTX Full Cover Waterblock x2
> EK RES 250 X2
> Swiftech MCP 655 Pump + Bitspower Custom Top
> FTW Industries Compression Fittings
> FTW Industries Acrylic Rigid Tubing
> FTW Indurtries Rotary Fittings
> Mayhems Pastel White Coolant
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future Upgrade: Corsair Dominator Platinums.
> 
> Thinking on getting the Asus Gryphon Mobo just for the aesthetics..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?


DUDE ! I've just felt in love with your mod ! :O
Really perfect job !


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> Finally managed to get my SSD working with the hot-swap bay... at the expense of breaking one of the trays. Man, these things are brittle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, how to get a replacement all the way out here?


First I would contact Corsair's customer support. Even though you broke the part, they may be willing to replace it for you.

If that doesn't work though, they sell individual HDD trays on their website for $1.99 USD. I imagine shipping to your part of the world makes this significantly less desirable though. Only other idea I have though is to look around at local pc parts retail stores and see if anyone sells a similar part that might fit. I would take the broken drive bay with me to compare width and height though. These types of drive bays are usually all made to similar standards so its possible you could find one made for another case that could fit well enough.

Good luck!


----------



## MrMorgan

just worked a lil bit on my 540









Changed the PSU and did some "modification" for the upcoming watercooling installation

"removed" the hotswap bays so that i can fit straight fittings to the radiator. moved the HDD to the 5,25" bay.





started to pre-install the pump.... this is going to be reeeeaaallyyyyy tight in the back












Hope to get my gpu backplate latest next week to start installing the watercooling in about 2 weeks...


----------



## padfoot

can someone explain how newone757 got the leds to change colour. did he change out the leds or was it with some kind of switch any help greatly appreciated!! hopin the dupicate that light blue scheme he has! also if u guys know the type of leds he used


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *padfoot*
> 
> can someone explain how newone757 got the leds to change colour. did he change out the leds or was it with some kind of switch any help greatly appreciated!! hopin the dupicate that light blue scheme he has! also if u guys know the type of leds he used


He's probably using the NZXT RGB Hue. It has an led strip that uses red, green, and blue lights that are controlled by rotary knobs to produce just about any color you could want.


----------



## chitkzkoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playfab*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Beatiful rig you have there !
> I like the Maximus VI Formula, but in my opinion the red cables are way too flashy compared to the rest of your components. Black cables may give a more sober result =)
> DUDE ! I've just felt in love with your mod ! :O
> Really perfect job !


Thanks! All credit goes to tantric(champion of Cooler Master Mod Competition 2013 for tower mod







) for the great mods... I just gave him the idea on how i want it and he made it 100X better!


----------



## spiralz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chitkzkoy*
> 
> SPECS:
> 
> CASE: Corsair Carbide Air 540
> PROCESSOR: Intel i7 3770k
> MEMORY: 2x8GB GEIL Evo Veloce
> MOTHERBOARD: Asrock Z77 Extreme 6
> GPU: NVIDIA GTX 780 SLi
> HDD: Seagate Momentus XT 500GB, 256GB OCZ Vertex
> PSU: Corsair HX 850 x FTW Sleeving
> 
> COOLING:
> XSPC RX 360 Radiator x1
> XSPC RX 240 Radiator x1
> XSPC CPU Waterblock
> EK FC 780 GTX Full Cover Waterblock x2
> EK RES 250 X2
> Swiftech MCP 655 Pump + Bitspower Custom Top
> FTW Industries Compression Fittings
> FTW Industries Acrylic Rigid Tubing
> FTW Indurtries Rotary Fittings
> Mayhems Pastel White Coolant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future Upgrade: Corsair Dominator Platinums.
> 
> Thinking on getting the Asus Gryphon Mobo just for the aesthetics..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?


****......







Epic mod there


----------



## chitkzkoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiralz*
> 
> ****......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epic mod there


Thanks! Want to upgrade more but budget is hindering me


----------



## Kovoet

https://imageshack.com/i/mv0jlij
My cable combs have arrived


----------



## spiralz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Playfab*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Beatiful rig you have there !
> I like the Maximus VI Formula, but in my opinion the red cables are way too flashy compared to the rest of your components. Black cables may give a more sober result =)
> DUDE ! I've just felt in love with your mod ! :O
> Really perfect job !


thanks you are right maybe, i will try all black at some point.... ive spent all my money on this for now....









it doesn't look too bad when the smoke window side screen is on though....


----------



## spiralz

can anyone recommend any good mesh to use for dust filters on the front? (140mm fans)

as i have the fans in there now the supplied filter doesn't fit anymore


----------



## padfoot

thanks man! ch


----------



## Zimzoid

Its done! Please excuse the crappy S4 camera pic, Can i join now?

Even managed to fit a 900D HD cage in the back with 2xHds and a Samsung SSD but its a very tight fit


----------



## Spelio

This case does not take bad pictures. Even with everyone's (even mine) cell phone pics, this case still looks awesome!


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zimzoid*
> 
> Its done! Please excuse the crappy S4 camera pic, Can i join now?
> 
> Even managed to fit a 900D HD cage in the back with 2xHds and a Samsung SSD but its a very tight fit


Looks good. Which cooler is that?


----------



## Zimzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> Looks good. Which cooler is that?


Thanks its a simple build don,t really have the skills or the cash like some of the builds here, and i want to sell it later and get the Thermaltake Urban T81 when its available, oh yer the cooler is the Corsair H110


----------



## DiceAir

ok so i'm sitting iwth a simple issue. I have 2x R9-280x club3d cards. So I'm playing @ 120hz 2560x1440 so as you can see my cards should get warm but I feel it was getting a bit to warm for my taste.

Having all my fans spinning at 100% except for my h100i fans. Cpu temps is still fine but my GPU went up to 90C and i feel that's a bit hot. I have the following fans in my case

Back; normal af140 that came with the fan
Front 3x Cougar vortex PWM fans
Top Corsair H100i radiator with stock fans as pull.

So is there any way of getting more air between my cards or puling out more air. Should i change the fans for better ones or will i waste my money or should i still be fine running my GPU on 90C as long as it's not for super long periods of rime? It's only like a few games where it will get that hot so not a super big deal i think just want to get my temps a bit lower if can.

i was thinking about making a whole in the side so that I can add another 120-140mm fan there to cool my gpu's but i'm not so skilled with that and i don't know of anyone that can do it for me as i'm in South Africa. So please suggest me what I should do or if there is anything I can do to keep my temps lower.

Oh before i forget my ambient temps = 23-25C

Thanks


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> ok so i'm sitting iwth a simple issue. I have 2x R9-280x club3d cards. So I'm playing @ 120hz 2560x1440 so as you can see my cards should get warm but I feel it was getting a bit to warm for my taste.
> 
> Having all my fans spinning at 100% except for my h100i fans. Cpu temps is still fine but my GPU went up to 90C and i feel that's a bit hot. I have the following fans in my case
> 
> Back; normal af140 that came with the fan
> Front 3x Cougar vortex PWM fans
> Top Corsair H100i radiator with stock fans as pull.
> 
> So is there any way of getting more air between my cards or puling out more air. Should i change the fans for better ones or will i waste my money or should i still be fine running my GPU on 90C as long as it's not for super long periods of rime? It's only like a few games where it will get that hot so not a super big deal i think just want to get my temps a bit lower if can.
> 
> i was thinking about making a whole in the side so that I can add another 120-140mm fan there to cool my gpu's but i'm not so skilled with that and i don't know of anyone that can do it for me as i'm in South Africa. So please suggest me what I should do or if there is anything I can do to keep my temps lower.
> 
> Oh before i forget my ambient temps = 23-25C
> 
> Thanks


Sadly, that's the way the new generation of AMD cards are running when on air. They really should be liquid cooled cards. How are your case fans setup? 3x120 front as intake and the 140 rear and H100 as exhaust?


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> First I would contact Corsair's customer support. Even though you broke the part, they may be willing to replace it for you.
> 
> If that doesn't work though, they sell individual HDD trays on their website for $1.99 USD. I imagine shipping to your part of the world makes this significantly less desirable though. Only other idea I have though is to look around at local pc parts retail stores and see if anyone sells a similar part that might fit. I would take the broken drive bay with me to compare width and height though. These types of drive bays are usually all made to similar standards so its possible you could find one made for another case that could fit well enough.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks for the response. Yeah, the cost of shipping a pretty trivial component of the case doesn't really justify the effort. Might as well try my luck with some superglue and just yank it out by the tray and not the handles. With how tight the bays are, you practically don't need the locks anyway.

Speaking of similar parts, I have a dozen or so spare trays from my Cosmos II, though... better-quality, but I'm quite certain it wouldn't fit in the bays. Lol.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Sadly, that's the way the new generation of AMD cards are running when on air. They really should be liquid cooled cards. How are your case fans setup? 3x120 front as intake and the 140 rear and H100 as exhaust?


Yes that's my setup. I know it's because i'm running crossfire and without crossfire my gpu isn't even gping past 65C on 80% fan speed or so. I bet my motherboard (MSI z77a-g45) is not causing my front fans to spin at actual full speed but according to the msi control panel my fans is spinning @ 1700 RPM so maybe it is going at full speed. I have the 3x intake fans connected to my motherboard and my exhaust fan to the power connectors. So Should i rather get a fan controller and let it spin at full speed then when I game and off when doing normal browsing and watching video etc etc.

I also tried to take off the front panel to give more airflow but that doesn't help


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Yes that's my setup. I know it's because i'm running crossfire and without crossfire my gpu isn't even gping past 65C on 80% fan speed or so. I bet my motherboard (MSI z77a-g45) is not causing my front fans to spin at actual full speed but according to the msi control panel my fans is spinning @ 1700 RPM so maybe it is going at full speed. I have the 3x intake fans connected to my motherboard and my exhaust fan to the power connectors. So Should i rather get a fan controller and let it spin at full speed then when I game and off when doing normal browsing and watching video etc etc.
> 
> I also tried to take off the front panel to give more airflow but that doesn't help


You could always cut the bottom out and put a couple fans as intake down there.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingPwner*
> 
> You could always cut the bottom out and put a couple fans as intake down there.


Can I maybe take one of the front 140mm fans that came with the case as the intake at the bottom by just removing on of the hdd and adding the the fan there? I will let it lay there for now without modifying anything to test first. If you think about it it's 1 less HDD to make things hoter and 1 extra fan to add cool air so almost like I'm reducing the case temps but should see if that works. is there a way to have the 2 HDD at the back or should it get to warm?

I have a download pc and can add the drive to that system and map the network drive so that i can still use it and have some more breathing room.

I will test tonight with the fan as intake and exhaust


----------



## Air Raider

Sup guys,
Just joined and wanted to contribute. Been sussing this forum for awhile now and currently just finished my build.
Do share opinions and suggestions, I was suggesting to fully water cool but.. honestly no need.
With decent good temps from the h100i and 3x 120's blowing directly over the cards, Ive stressed it like a mofo and pretty surprised at the results.

-Just a quick run through what ive done
Sprayed the front and top covers
Sprayed the grills on top n front
Full demci dust filter kit and cut and customized the front filter original housing
Sprayed and altered the ROG OC panel
Cut and assembled Mirror on bottom, added flashing.

Pretty simple and neat. Kept it lit white just the give it that clean look.


----------



## Air Raider

Project - "_Air Raider_"







Maybe some stickers soon


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Air Raider*
> 
> Project - "_Air Raider_"
> Maybe some stickers soon


Nooooooo!









Looking very nice!


----------



## Air Raider

Thanks RagingPwner









QQ ... not even them ROG chrome metal stickers?


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Air Raider*
> 
> Thanks RagingPwner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QQ ... not even them ROG chrome metal stickers?


I was just saying that it looks perfect as is.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Was about to say why do you have a GPU laying on your bottom floor and realized it was a mirror, nice effect there.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Can I maybe take one of the front 140mm fans that came with the case as the intake at the bottom by just removing on of the hdd and adding the the fan there? I will let it lay there for now without modifying anything to test first. If you think about it it's 1 less HDD to make things hoter and 1 extra fan to add cool air so almost like I'm reducing the case temps but should see if that works. is there a way to have the 2 HDD at the back or should it get to warm?
> 
> I have a download pc and can add the drive to that system and map the network drive so that i can still use it and have some more breathing room.
> 
> I will test tonight with the fan as intake and exhaust


The heat from a single HDD is fairly inconsequential to over-all ambient temps. Replacing the stock fans with better fans probably won't achieve more than 1 or 2 degrees difference, but the more air you have flowing through the case the better, so that isn't a terrible idea. I just wouldn't get my hopes up for this being the solution you are looking for.

What kind of coolers do your gpus use? If they use non-reference coolers then you might see a small to moderate drop in temps by modding the side-panel window to allow a fan to be mounted over the gpus exhausting all the hot air the non-reference coolers are dumping inside the case. Some people have noted drops of 3-5 degrees with this mod when the fan is setup to exhaust. If your gpus use reference coolers though, a side-panel fan wouldn't make nearly as much of a difference.

Like it was said in a previous post, those cards just run hot. If you're not comfortable running them at or above 90C, then liquid cooling really is the best option. You might see some improvement if you drop your monitor down to 1080p, but I don't think that's a solution as much as its a band-aid until a better solution can be found.

PS - before you buy a fan controller try running the fans off molex connectors first. That will ensure the fans are running at 100%. Then you can compare your temps from when the fans where powered by the motherboard to determine if a fan controller will increase the airflow at all and see if the delta temps are worth the cost of a fan controller before you waste money on one.

Best of luck to you! And if you find a way to get the temps you want, please come back and let us know what worked or what didn't work for you. The more people post things like this, the better this entire group becomes at helping each other.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> The heat from a single HDD is fairly inconsequential to over-all ambient temps. Replacing the stock fans with better fans probably won't achieve more than 1 or 2 degrees difference, but the more air you have flowing through the case the better, so that isn't a terrible idea. I just wouldn't get my hopes up for this being the solution you are looking for.
> 
> What kind of coolers do your gpus use? If they use non-reference coolers then you might see a small to moderate drop in temps by modding the side-panel window to allow a fan to be mounted over the gpus exhausting all the hot air the non-reference coolers are dumping inside the case. Some people have noted drops of 3-5 degrees with this mod when the fan is setup to exhaust. If your gpus use reference coolers though, a side-panel fan wouldn't make nearly as much of a difference.
> 
> Like it was said in a previous post, those cards just run hot. If you're not comfortable running them at or above 90C, then liquid cooling really is the best option. You might see some improvement if you drop your monitor down to 1080p, but I don't think that's a solution as much as its a band-aid until a better solution can be found.
> 
> PS - before you buy a fan controller try running the fans off molex connectors first. That will ensure the fans are running at 100%. Then you can compare your temps from when the fans where powered by the motherboard to determine if a fan controller will increase the airflow at all and see if the delta temps are worth the cost of a fan controller before you waste money on one.
> 
> Best of luck to you! And if you find a way to get the temps you want, please come back and let us know what worked or what didn't work for you. The more people post things like this, the better this entire group becomes at helping each other.


thanks for the reply man. Helped me alot. So i shouldn't worry about 90C? i would love to bring it down just a bit but if 90C is fine then i will not worry.

i have non reference cards. it's the Club3d r9-280x royal kings and i know they don't cool that good and maybe that's the issue. i got the cards on pretty sweet deal at a local pc shop but I knew should've bought the Sapphire toxic rather than these cards or should've waited for a aftermarket 290/290x.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> thanks for the reply man. Helped me alot. So i shouldn't worry about 90C? i would love to bring it down just a bit but if 90C is fine then i will not worry.
> 
> i have non reference cards. it's the Club3d r9-280x royal kings and i know they don't cool that good and maybe that's the issue. i got the cards on pretty sweet deal at a local pc shop but I knew should've bought the Sapphire toxic rather than these cards or should've waited for a aftermarket 290/290x.


AMD says its a safe temp for an R9, I have no experience with these gpus myself so all I can do is repeat what I've read and been told by others. There should be a group here on OCN dedicated to your gpu. They would be able to tell you with more certainty if there are any long-term problems with your gpu running at these temps. They may even be able to offer some additional ideas on how to cool them better.

It's entirely possible that there could be a mod you could make to the gpu that is fairly simple and could have a dramatic impact upon your temps. I've seen cases before where the manufacturer used inferior thermal pads or thermal paste and removing the cooler and replacing them would drop temps a few degrees. Some gpus can also us after-market coolers that have more fans than the stock coolers and provide additional cooling at the cost of added fan noise. While these aren't exactly simply mods, they can usually be done by anyone if you take your time, watch a lot of youtube videos and ask a lot of questions along the way.

Edit: Here's the link to the 280x owners group here on OCN. Hopefully they can help you!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1432035/official-amd-r9-280x-280-270x-270-owners-club


----------



## Kovoet

https://imageshack.com/i/5j7qrij
With the new cable combs


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kovoet*
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/5j7qrij
> With the new cable combs


Looks good. Might look better if you paint those cable thingies red.
What are the specs?


----------



## Kovoet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> Looks good. Might look better if you paint those cable thingies red.
> What are the specs?


[i2700K 4.5ghz][Asus Maximus Formula V][H100i][Matrix HD7970 Plat ][Corsair Vengeance pro 16GB RED 2133mhz][Creative Soundblaster z][120GB mushkin and Kingsten Hyper X ssd's][1TB Samsung EVO SSD][Corsair Carbide 540 air][Corsair sp2500 speaker, qpad QH90 Headphones][Corsair K70][Logitech G500S]
What I did do was leave the plastic layer on them like an idiot thanks.


----------



## Feudji

Hello some crapy pics from sony xperia z1 compact can i join club ? this case is awesome !


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> thanks for the reply man. Helped me alot. So i shouldn't worry about 90C? i would love to bring it down just a bit but if 90C is fine then i will not worry.
> 
> i have non reference cards. it's the Club3d r9-280x royal kings and i know they don't cool that good and maybe that's the issue. i got the cards on pretty sweet deal at a local pc shop but I knew should've bought the Sapphire toxic rather than these cards or should've waited for a aftermarket 290/290x.


Since you have 3x120 intakes, and 2x120exhaust and 1x140 exhaust, your taking all the air coming in the front and and it's going to go out the top and rear, but that isn't helping your GPU's at all. Make the H100 an intake also, leave the 140 as exhaust, there's more than enough open vent space in this case to allow the excess air find ways out, and it will help force air through your GPU's also. I saw a 10c+ drop in temps on GPU's (ACX 780's) and it dropped my CPU temps 3-4c also, since I was using cold air from outside the case. Just my


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> thanks for the reply man. Helped me alot. So i shouldn't worry about 90C? i would love to bring it down just a bit but if 90C is fine then i will not worry.
> 
> i have non reference cards. it's the Club3d r9-280x royal kings and i know they don't cool that good and maybe that's the issue. i got the cards on pretty sweet deal at a local pc shop but I knew should've bought the Sapphire toxic rather than these cards or should've waited for a aftermarket 290/290x.
> 
> 
> 
> Since you have 3x120 intakes, and 2x120exhaust and 1x140 exhaust, your taking all the air coming in the front and and it's going to go out the top and rear, but that isn't helping your GPU's at all. Make the H100 an intake also, leave the 140 as exhaust, there's more than enough open vent space in this case to allow the excess air find ways out, and it will help force air through your GPU's also. I saw a 10c+ drop in temps on GPU's (ACX 780's) and it dropped my CPU temps 3-4c also, since I was using cold air from outside the case. Just my
Click to expand...

I agree with this statement. Although my GPUs are watercooled, pulling air out at the same rate you are pushing it in creates stagnant pockets of air, particularly around the core area of the gpus where the fans are not pushing air. With the 5 (10 total in push/pull) vs. the 1 exhaust, I get the hot air coming off the core pushed out the vented area around the gpus. Plus, positive pressure makes it hard for dust to sneak in through the cracks and find a quiet place to settle.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I agree with this statement. Although my GPUs are watercooled, pulling air out at the same rate you are pushing it in creates stagnant pockets of air, particularly around the core area of the gpus where the fans are not pushing air. With the 5 (10 total in push/pull) vs. the 1 exhaust, I get the hot air coming off the core pushed out the vented area around the gpus. Plus, positive pressure makes it hard for dust to sneak in through the cracks and find a quiet place to settle.


But i have no dust filter. I can't get it from somewhere. Will i still be worried?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> But i have no dust filter. I can't get it from somewhere. Will i still be worried?


I'd be less worried about dust. I don't run dust filters on any of my PCs. It's not hard to blow them out every once in a while, and even the best filters strangle the airflow on a PC. Lose the filters and get your temps in check. Just blow out the computer every 3-4 months. More often if your a slob with housekeeping, less if your not!


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Since you have 3x120 intakes, and 2x120exhaust and 1x140 exhaust, your taking all the air coming in the front and and it's going to go out the top and rear, but that isn't helping your GPU's at all. Make the H100 an intake also, leave the 140 as exhaust, there's more than enough open vent space in this case to allow the excess air find ways out, and it will help force air through your GPU's also. I saw a 10c+ drop in temps on GPU's (ACX 780's) and it dropped my CPU temps 3-4c also, since I was using cold air from outside the case. Just my


Thanks will swap my fans around tomorrow when I get home from work. I'm to tired to do it now. i hope it will help me a bit


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> thanks for the reply man. Helped me alot. So i shouldn't worry about 90C? i would love to bring it down just a bit but if 90C is fine then i will not worry.
> 
> i have non reference cards. it's the Club3d r9-280x royal kings and i know they don't cool that good and maybe that's the issue. i got the cards on pretty sweet deal at a local pc shop but I knew should've bought the Sapphire toxic rather than these cards or should've waited for a aftermarket 290/290x.
> 
> 
> 
> Since you have 3x120 intakes, and 2x120exhaust and 1x140 exhaust, your taking all the air coming in the front and and it's going to go out the top and rear, but that isn't helping your GPU's at all. Make the H100 an intake also, leave the 140 as exhaust, there's more than enough open vent space in this case to allow the excess air find ways out, and it will help force air through your GPU's also. I saw a 10c+ drop in temps on GPU's (ACX 780's) and it dropped my CPU temps 3-4c also, since I was using cold air from outside the case. Just my
Click to expand...

This ^. Just got my 2nd H100i should I front mount or top mount I use mine as intake as well. ( for my Formula setup)


----------



## jameyscott

Put it on the top. You want the freshest air possible coming to your GPUs.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*
> 
> This ^. Just got my *2nd H100i* should I front mount or top mount I use mine as intake as well. ( for my Formula setup)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> *Put it on the top*. You want the freshest air possible coming to your GPUs.


Do you mean the second H100i to mount in the system so that there are 2 h110's???


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*
> 
> This ^. Just got my *2nd H100i* should I front mount or top mount I use mine as intake as well. ( for my Formula setup)
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> *Put it on the top*. You want the freshest air possible coming to your GPUs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean the second H100i to mount in the system so that there are 2 h110's???
Click to expand...

I might if I can fit it on my GTX 465 ^_^!


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

Ordered some stuff from Frozencpu

Some Bitfenix Multisleeve Extensions in Green for my PCI and 24 Pin (my EPS are hidden by radiator so i didn't order any)

NZXT Mix 2 Fan Controller

2 More 120mm Cougar dual-x in green for the push/pull on my 360mm radiator.

Some Bitspowers Rotary for tidying tubing abit more

and SLI Bridges to go Parrallel on my 3 GPUs


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

I have my finger on the button for some upgrades and i just want to be sure, i am planning on getting this case and a "Inno3D GeForce GTX 770 iChill HerculeZ X3 Ultra 4096MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card" I just want to check to confirm this card WILL fit in this case right? I am assuming that my Motherboard which will stay the same until next month when i will be upgrading the Motherboard, CPU and RAM will work with the card okay as well.

As a side question: Any Motherboards out there that support SLI and AMD CPUs?


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> I have my finger on the button for some upgrades and i just want to be sure, i am planning on getting this case and a "Inno3D GeForce GTX 770 iChill HerculeZ X3 Ultra 4096MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card" I just want to check to confirm this card WILL fit in this case right? I am assuming that my Motherboard which will stay the same until next month when i will be upgrading the Motherboard, CPU and RAM will work with the card okay as well.
> 
> As a side question: Any Motherboards out there that support SLI and AMD CPUs?


That gpu should fit just fine.

As for the other question.. which AMD cpu are you talking? AM3+ - Asus and Gigabyte both have boards that support SLI.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingPwner*
> 
> That gpu should fit just fine.
> 
> As for the other question.. which AMD cpu are you talking? AM3+ - Asus and Gigabyte both have boards that support SLI.


Great thanks. Yeah AM3+ i havent decided on the exact CPU yet but thinking something like the FX-8 8350be. Not to sure about the Motherboard though either Asus Crosshair V Formula Z AMD 990FX or Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7 Rev 3.0 AMD 990FX


----------



## MrMorgan

Received the Demciflex Filterset today...


----------



## StealthTH

Hi all!

I new to the club! I just moved from my 600t to 540 air. The reason for the change for me was I wanted a H105 that fit without issue. Hence, new case. Here are some pics, sorry about the crappy cell phone quality.




My CPU overclocked to 4.5GHZ now doesn't even break 63 degrees Celsius. With my H80i it would get around 80 degrees. Huge improvement!


----------



## DOOOLY

Does anyone know if I could fit xspc RX360 v3 in front and RX240 v3 on top of the 540


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOOOLY*
> 
> Does anyone know if I could fit xspc RX360 v3 in front and RX240 v3 on top of the 540


u can but the fittings will need to be on the bottom on the 360 and you don't be able to out a fan on the inside at the top of the 360 probably


----------



## |-Goku-|

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOOOLY*
> 
> Does anyone know if I could fit xspc RX360 v3 in front and RX240 v3 on top of the 540


I have the V2 of the RX360, and it is a tight fit. The V3 is only .2 inches thinner. You would be able to fit the fans on the inside if you got some thin fans, like the Gelid Silent Slim(Which is what I use). But you would most likely lost the ability to use the HDD/SSD on the right.


----------



## Faksnima

So I scratched the top panel of my 540. I tried to use Plastx to get rid of the scratches, but now the area I applied Plastx on is glossy....I really dont care about the scratches anymore, any way to return the finish back to normal?

WP_20140314_16_37_20_Pro.jpg 261k .jpg file


I've tried water, water and soap, hydrogen peroxide, and Meguiar's fine cut mirror glaze....nothing is removing it.


----------



## |-Goku-|

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faksnima*
> 
> So I scratched the top panel of my 540. I tried to use Plastx to get rid of the scratches, but now the area I applied Plastx on is glossy....I really dont care about the scratches anymore, any way to return the finish back to normal?
> 
> WP_20140314_16_37_20_Pro.jpg 261k .jpg file
> 
> 
> I've tried water, water and soap, hydrogen peroxide, and Meguiar's fine cut mirror glaze....nothing is removing it.


I doubt it, your best bet would be to take that panel off, and make it all glossy.

You could try doing an RMA through Corsair. Not sure if it would be approved though


----------



## Faksnima

I'll try an RMA. It'll be a PITA to reinstall everything if they send out a new case. Oh well, such is life.


----------



## |-Goku-|

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faksnima*
> 
> I'll try an RMA. It'll be a PITA to reinstall everything if they send out a new case. Oh well, such is life.


they should be able to just send you out that piece.


----------



## Faksnima

I don't see a place where I can unscrew/remove that panel. The discoloratoin effects both the top right panel and the front panel holding the drive bays.


----------



## |-Goku-|

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faksnima*
> 
> I don't see a place where I can unscrew/remove that panel. The discoloratoin effects both the top right panel and the front panel holding the drive bays.


You will have to go in from the inside. I'm not in front of the case right now, but from memory, there are some screws on it when you take off the grill, and I think you might need to take off the front panel as well to get to it. It all comes apart. Just got to look around.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faksnima*
> 
> I don't see a place where I can unscrew/remove that panel. The discoloratoin effects both the top right panel and the front panel holding the drive bays.


In order to remove that panel, you first need to remove the mesh grill beside it. After both grills are remove. you will see three tiny screws where the mesh filter goes. Remove these. *Be very careful when reinstalling because the plastic is very thin right there* You may even need to remove the other plastic panel that it is connected to. (Where the 3 120MM fan mount is) They do seem to hinge together, but it has been awhile since I've disassembled the case.







Hope this helps.

On a side note. Sorry I haven't been more active over here. Life has gotten really busy as of late, and I've been taking on new tasks. Just recently I started a review channel and a gaming channel. While it's been fun, it's been a heck of a challenge to try to keep to a strict upload schedule when I have a baby, 40 hour work week, college, and whatever else my wife decides to drag me into.

I'm currently in the middle of fixing up my laptop. If I get it up and running tonight, I'll make sure and at least update the owner's list. (Hopefully can add all the information I've been meaning to add as well)


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

Has anyone put a 120-140mm 30mm thick radiator at the back exhaust when using a xt 45 240 on top.

I figured it could fit another 140mm st30 with the fan mounted on the outside of the case in pull.


----------



## MrMorgan

just installed the Demciflex Filter... are they worth the money?? Hm dunno. Maybe they will reduce the dust problem to a minimum. But ~100$ here in Europe is pretty much money for this...





What do you think?


----------



## timShallahbim

^^ I've been wondering what those filters looked like all installed, am surprised to see how flexible the frames are. Since I'm planning on intakes for the front & top(rad) with the only fan-powered exhaust being that 140mm on the rear I'd probably only get the top filter and the side (for the PSU).

Thanks for posting those photos, very useful!


----------



## shankly1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMorgan*
> 
> just installed the Demciflex Filter... are they worth the money?? Hm dunno. Maybe they will reduce the dust problem to a minimum. But ~100$ here in Europe is pretty much money for this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?


I think some of the filter's shouldn't be covering some vents. One next to GPU and one above the back fan. These help with getting hot air out the case.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shankly1985*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrMorgan*
> 
> just installed the Demciflex Filter... are they worth the money?? Hm dunno. Maybe they will reduce the dust problem to a minimum. But ~100$ here in Europe is pretty much money for this...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> I think some of the filter's shouldn't be covering some vents. One next to GPU and one above the back fan. These help with getting hot air out the case.
Click to expand...

I agree, anything that is not specifically used as intake should be left to vent out without obstruction.


----------



## jameyscott

Yes. If you have positive air pressure in your case. Otherwise those filters would be helpful.


----------



## GerAir540

HI!
Im Chris, I live in Germany near Frankfurt and Im 16 years old. I go to school, so i cant afford that overkill builds like some guys showed here








I also decided to get an Air 540 and im really happy i did. Its a great case, easy to work with and its just gorgeous








I first wantet to build a custom loop in it. but the high costs made me get a corsair h105 for cheap 79 €








Its my first build, never built a pc before and therefore im pretty happy with the final look of it.

So thats my hardware:
AMD FX 8350 with Corsair h105
Gigabyte 970a-UD3P
GSkill RipjawsX 1866mhz 8gb CL8
Gigabyte R9 270x
60 gb Kingston SSD
1TB WD Blue HDD
500gb Hitachi HDD ( from my old pc)
PSU is still a cheap LC Power 600w from my old PC. Will upgrade it probably in 2 weeks when i got enough money. Do you have maybe any suggestions wich i should get? If possible under 70 €
Lamptron FC5 V2 Fan Controller
Sleeved cables are Bitfenix Alchemy.
Lightning comes from 2 white ccfls and the led fans.
CCFls will be changed to LED flexlights. Hate that ugly converter








Fans are 3 Enermax TB Apollish in the front.
The rear fan is the af140l, but im waiting for my 140 TB Apollish









I really like these fans. they are almost silent and the air flow is more than enough for this case.
on the h105 i got the stock sp120l fans.
Cant really decide whether to get NB Eloops or Enermax Twister Pressure. Or maybe the sp 120 quiet editions? i dont know, maybe you can give me some suggestions.
if i forgot something or you didnt understand my ****ty english, tell me









1 picture is with ccfls and blue led fans on, 1 only with the fans and 1 only with ccfls on. And the last one shows the front with the fancontroller and the Apollishs.


----------



## timShallahbim

Chris...willkommen.

Low-budget or not, that's a really tasty looking build. Nice one!


----------



## MrMorgan

not everbody can spend much money for this hobby









Schaut doch gut aus


----------



## timShallahbim

Ja, stimmt genau.


----------



## maza90210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Woot! New clear panel came in (old, original one had some deep scratches)! Only took a couple months.
> 
> Not much of an update, but:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can do this though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With about 3/4' of a gap between the PSU and panel, it should be enough room to breathe. I hope...


Whoa! just skimming through the carbide 540 builds, this is by far my favourite, it looks so understated.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Since you have 3x120 intakes, and 2x120exhaust and 1x140 exhaust, your taking all the air coming in the front and and it's going to go out the top and rear, but that isn't helping your GPU's at all. Make the H100 an intake also, leave the 140 as exhaust, there's more than enough open vent space in this case to allow the excess air find ways out, and it will help force air through your GPU's also. I saw a 10c+ drop in temps on GPU's (ACX 780's) and it dropped my CPU temps 3-4c also, since I was using cold air from outside the case. Just my


Ok so I changed my fans so that the top 120mm fans on top of the h100i is blowing air inside the case. This helps my cpu temps but my gpu's is still running same temps so i think the only solution is to maybe get one of these nzxt g10 gpu coolers and a cheap AIO watercooler so that i can cool that GPU.


----------



## Zimzoid

Hi all, having some problems here with my top Asus GTX 780 downclocking due to heat it does this when hitting 79c (load) , at the moment i have 2x AF140 fans in the front connected to a fan controller, if i bought 3xSP120 fans for the front would it really help? I have down sized from a 900D which had 3 120mm fans in the front and the top card never went over 70c, the bottom card was 10c cooler in both cases so no problem with that one.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Ok so I changed my fans so that the top 120mm fans on top of the h100i is blowing air inside the case. This helps my cpu temps but my gpu's is still running same temps so i think the only solution is to maybe get one of these nzxt g10 gpu coolers and a cheap AIO watercooler so that i can cool that GPU.


Really? Same temps on GPU? Just curious, are you running the stock GPU fan profile? Also, what make fans are you using on the case and the h100?


----------



## Thrall

This case has had the bottom hard drive bays removed and in its place is a 140mm and 120mm fan. In addition the exterior has been covered with digital snow camouflage vinyl wrap, the window has been tinted with 5% car tinting, and the interior has been lit with an adhesive led strip. The Intel i5 4670k and EVGA Hydro Classified 780 have been overclocked to 4.7ghz and 1400mhz (core)/1900mhz (vram) respectively. The water cooling system contains two 30 FPI radiators (360mm and 280mm), a XSPC 750 Reservoir/Pump, and Yate Loon high speed fans. The system has 16gb of ram, a 256gb Samsung 840 ssd, and a 4tb 3.5" hard drive. The motherboard is a Gigabyte Z87X-OC Force and this all pushes pixels to a 25*14 Shimian monitor.


----------



## El_Capitan

All I know is, I like
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrall*
> 
> This case has had the bottom hard drive bays removed and in its place is a 140mm and 120mm fan. In addition the exterior has been covered with digital snow camouflage vinyl wrap, the window has been tinted with 5% car tinting, and the interior has been lit with an adhesive led strip. The Intel i5 4670k and EVGA Hydro Classified 780 have been overclocked to 4.7ghz and 1400mhz (core)/1900mhz (vram) respectively. The water cooling system contains two 30 FPI radiators (360mm and 280mm), a XSPC 750 Reservoir/Pump, and Yate Loon high speed fans. The system has 16gb of ram, a 256gb Samsung 840 ssd, and a 4tb 3.5" hard drive. The motherboard is a Gigabyte Z87X-OC Force and this all pushes pixels to a 25*14 Shimian monitor.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Noice!


----------



## Spelio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrall*
> 
> This case has had the bottom hard drive bays removed and in its place is a 140mm and 120mm fan. In addition the exterior has been covered with digital snow camouflage vinyl wrap, the window has been tinted with 5% car tinting, and the interior has been lit with an adhesive led strip. The Intel i5 4670k and EVGA Hydro Classified 780 have been overclocked to 4.7ghz and 1400mhz (core)/1900mhz (vram) respectively. The water cooling system contains two 30 FPI radiators (360mm and 280mm), a XSPC 750 Reservoir/Pump, and Yate Loon high speed fans. The system has 16gb of ram, a 256gb Samsung 840 ssd, and a 4tb 3.5" hard drive. The motherboard is a Gigabyte Z87X-OC Force and this all pushes pixels to a 25*14 Shimian monitor.


One word:


----------



## NiNoDuKEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiNoDuKEz*
> 
> Has anyone put a 120-140mm 30mm thick radiator at the back exhaust when using a xt 45 240 on top.
> 
> I figured it could fit another 140mm st30 with the fan mounted on the outside of the case in pull.


Anyone?


----------



## CyBorg807

So made a few upgrades to the build, swapped my 3770K and Maximus V Extreme with a 4930K and Rampage IV Black Edition, got some backplates for my cards and added another SSD.


----------



## El_Capitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> So made a few upgrades to the build, swapped my 3770K and Maximus V Extreme with a 4930K and Rampage IV Black Edition, got some backplates for my cards and added another SSD.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That build is begging for custom watercooling.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> So made a few upgrades to the build, swapped my 3770K and Maximus V Extreme with a 4930K and Rampage IV Black Edition, got some backplates for my cards and added another SSD.


I take it you got some EVGA back plates?

I got the PNY reference ones was thinking about adding the same. Our rigs look like bout same hardware. Love the looks of yours I still have alot of cable routing to go just waiting on my 2nd 780


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Really? Same temps on GPU? Just curious, are you running the stock GPU fan profile? Also, what make fans are you using on the case and the h100?


Yes same gpu temps. maybe 1-2C lower but not much. Maybe the fans are spinning slower or somewhat. i'm using the stock fans included in the h100i and the h100i is in quiet mode


----------



## CyBorg807

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> I take it you got some EVGA back plates?
> 
> I got the PNY reference ones was thinking about adding the same. Our rigs look like bout same hardware. Love the looks of yours I still have alot of cable routing to go just waiting on my 2nd 780


Ya EVGA cards and backplates, I am pretty happy with the way everything turned out, I tried a little harder this time around the make the other side of the case not look like a terrible mess also.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> Ya EVGA cards and backplates, I am pretty happy with the way everything turned out, I tried a little harder this time around the make the other side of the case not look like a terrible mess also.


Jealous!!!! I thought you had regular 780's Nice!!!! You got me on the CPU and GPU's!!!


----------



## shankly1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrall*
> 
> This case has had the bottom hard drive bays removed and in its place is a 140mm and 120mm fan. In addition the exterior has been covered with digital snow camouflage vinyl wrap, the window has been tinted with 5% car tinting, and the interior has been lit with an adhesive led strip. The Intel i5 4670k and EVGA Hydro Classified 780 have been overclocked to 4.7ghz and 1400mhz (core)/1900mhz (vram) respectively. The water cooling system contains two 30 FPI radiators (360mm and 280mm), a XSPC 750 Reservoir/Pump, and Yate Loon high speed fans. The system has 16gb of ram, a 256gb Samsung 840 ssd, and a 4tb 3.5" hard drive. The motherboard is a Gigabyte Z87X-OC Force and this all pushes pixels to a 25*14 Shimian monitor.
> 
> snip


Wow what a build, can I ask you to post a image of the back the case. Would like to see what you did with 3.5 drive.

Thanks


----------



## shankly1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Really? Same temps on GPU? Just curious, are you running the stock GPU fan profile? Also, what make fans are you using on the case and the h100?


I also have my two cards running within 1c of each other.

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=25987664&postcount=464


----------



## Thrall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shankly1985*
> 
> Wow what a build, can I ask you to post a image of the back the case. Would like to see what you did with 3.5 drive.
> 
> Thanks


I just used velcro tape to attach it to the bottom of the case. After seeing a big data center's (Google?) report on how temperature doesn't affect hard drive reliability as much as previously thought I went ahead and put it in back instead of the "hot box" in the front.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shankly1985*
> 
> I also have my two cards running within 1c of each other.
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=25987664&postcount=464


How did you add more space between them?


----------



## Zimzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zimzoid*
> 
> Hi all, having some problems here with my top Asus GTX 780 downclocking due to heat it does this when hitting 79c (load) , at the moment i have 2x AF140 fans in the front connected to a fan controller, if i bought 3xSP120 fans for the front would it really help? I have down sized from a 900D which had 3 120mm fans in the front and the top card never went over 70c, the bottom card was 10c cooler in both cases so no problem with that one.


Anyone?


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zimzoid*
> 
> Anyone?


It will help. How much idk. But you'll see more direct airflow over your cards with 3 120s vs 2 140s


----------



## Zimzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*
> 
> It will help. How much idk. But you'll see more direct airflow over your cards with 3 120s vs 2 140s


Thanks for the reply, don't really want to waste the cash if its only 1-3c difference, anyway summers winding down here so ambient will be much lower in a month


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Finally ordered my first stage of my rebuild - Case, new fans, 770GTX, Fan Controller, 4TB hard drive.
Next stage ( next month i hope) - New Motherboard, CPU, SSD, Windows 8, RAM


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zimzoid*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, don't really want to waste the cash if its only 1-3c difference, anyway summers winding down here so ambient will be much lower in a month


Reading through this thread some pages back it was decided that going sp120s averaged 5-7c drop.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*
> 
> Reading through this thread some pages back it was decided that going sp120s averaged 5-7c drop.


I would have to agree. running at lower rpm 1600, mine dropped 4c on my card.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*
> 
> It will help. How much idk. But you'll see more direct airflow over your cards with 3 120s vs 2 140s


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zimzoid*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, don't really want to waste the cash if its only 1-3c difference, anyway summers winding down here so ambient will be much lower in a month


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*
> 
> Reading through this thread some pages back it was decided that going sp120s averaged 5-7c drop.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> I would have to agree. running at lower rpm 1600, mine dropped 4c on my card.


Definitely agree. 3 120s are the way to go. There really aren't any trade offs as far as performance or noise goes. You can have better airflow and better noise with just switching from the 140s. I saw a 5-7C drop when switching to my AP15s. (Might be replaced by SP120s in the near future rebuild) *trying to drum up suspense for the rebuild*


----------



## shankly1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> How did you add more space between them?


Using Asus p8z77 ws board that allows 4x 16x pci-e 3.0 lanes I have one GPU top running at 16x and another on bottom Lane running at 8x. This configuration gives me great performance while maintaining great cooling.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shankly1985*
> 
> Using Asus p8z77 ws board that allows 4x 16x pci-e 3.0 lanes I have one GPU top running at 16x and another on bottom Lane running at 8x. This configuration gives me great performance while maintaining great cooling.


oh ok explains everything. You have the advantage there as my board can only do the first pci-e 16x and second pci-e 16x so they are closer together. wish I could do it same as you but hell now i have to get rid of that heat.


----------



## Zimzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Definitely agree. 3 120s are the way to go. There really aren't any trade offs as far as performance or noise goes. You can have better airflow and better noise with just switching from the 140s. I saw a 5-7C drop when switching to my AP15s. (Might be replaced by SP120s in the near future rebuild) *trying to drum up suspense for the rebuild*


Sounds good i will order today, Corsair fans are so expensive here a Twin pack costs $60 or $35 for one and not a lot of choice either, might put the two AF140s from the front on to my H110 for push-pull if they will fit? could be a tight due to the Asus Rampage IV blacks 8pin cpu power cable getting in the way.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zimzoid*
> 
> Anyone?


I take it you have 2 gpus? What type of coolers do they use, reference or non-reference? What are your overclock settings?

What is leading you to believe that your top gpu is being down-clocked as well? I've seen some cases where this isn't the case, it just seems like it is because of how some utilities incorrectly report gpu performance. For example, never trust MSI Afterburner or EVGA Precision to accurately report the voltage used by your gpus. Sometimes its correct, sometimes it pulls a random number out of a hat.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zimzoid*
> 
> Sounds good i will order today, Corsair fans are so expensive here a Twin pack costs $60 or $35 for one and not a lot of choice either, might put the two AF140s from the front on to my H110 for push-pull if they will fit? could be a tight due to the Asus Rampage IV blacks 8pin cpu power cable getting in the way.


AF140s are not meant to be on a radiator and having two different types of fans on the same rad in P/P can cause annoying sounds because of different sound signatures and RPMs. and it most likely won't work. I had the H110 when I had my Maximus VI Hero in this build (now in the second build) and I wasn't able to do P/P. You might be able to drill new holes like I did for my 60mm rad, but I doubt it considering the extra thickness.

Where are you located that they cost so much? Here I can buy a pack of SP120PWM for 30 bucks.


----------



## Zimzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I take it you have 2 gpus? What type of coolers do they use, reference or non-reference? What are your overclock settings?
> 
> What is leading you to believe that your top gpu is being down-clocked as well? I've seen some cases where this isn't the case, it just seems like it is because of how some utilities incorrectly report gpu performance. For example, never trust MSI Afterburner or EVGA Precision to accurately report the voltage used by your gpus. Sometimes its correct, sometimes it pulls a random number out of a hat.


Hi, I have 2x Asus gtx780 DC2OC(non-reference coolers) cards with only the factory oc, EVGA Precision onscreen display shows the top card down-clocking when the temp reaches 79c


----------



## Zimzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> AF140s are not meant to be on a radiator and having two different types of fans on the same rad in P/P can cause annoying sounds because of different sound signatures and RPMs. and it most likely won't work. I had the H110 when I had my Maximus VI Hero in this build (now in the second build) and I wasn't able to do P/P. You might be able to drill new holes like I did for my 60mm rad, but I doubt it considering the extra thickness.
> 
> Where are you located that they cost so much? Here I can buy a pack of SP120PWM for 30 bucks.


Hi, thanks might just leave the H110 alone then and put one of the AF140,s on the back exhaust, Am in New Zealand and tech is expensive here probably due to shipping costs getting it here to the south pacific...
http://www.computerlounge.co.nz/components/componentview.asp?partid=16984 this is why i wanted to know if they would bring the temps down enough to warrant me spending the cash, as i would sooner get some funky red sleeved cabling
My Air 540 cost me $218 and that was a discounted price lol


----------



## Elwiros

Hi, here's mine.

Tomorrow sli gigabyte 780 ghz and more pics


----------



## jameyscott

So. I know this isn't really the place, but I'm shamlessly self-plugging my youtube channel for reviews. I plan on reviewing this case early next month and I'll include a link to it once I get that all done.






This is a review of the Corsair Force GT. I figured it might be helpful to those who are looking to get an SSD or buy another.


----------



## mastertrixter

Added a nzxt sentry 2 fan controller


----------



## enigma7820

I absolutely love this case glad to get rid of my haf x taking up my entire room. I also decided to go with an h100 for this build instead of a nh-d14 for the looks only.


----------



## Hikaru12

Hey, guys. I'm definitely thinking about popping on this case after buying a HAF XB last week and kind of being disappointed that I would have to do a lot of modding to get it the way I wanted. I think this case has a great look and I'm not a crazy overclocker so I don't need massive rad space. My biggest gripe with this case is the vertical 5.25" drive bays. It makes a fan controller look awkward. I can't decide if I should go with this case or the Lian Li PC-D600. That case has more watercooling support but way too many drives for my liking and you can either remove them all or not (you can't take out separate drive bays). Would you guys recommend this case for a new WC enthusiast who's in the market for a cube case? Budget is about $350.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hikaru12*
> 
> Hey, guys. I'm definitely thinking about popping on this case after buying a HAF XB last week and kind of being disappointed that I would have to do a lot of modding to get it the way I wanted. I think this case has great look and I'm not a crazy overclocker so I don't need massive rad space. My biggest gripe with this case is the vertical 5.25" drive bays. It makes a fan controller look awkward. I can't decide if I should go with this case or the Lian Li PC-D600. That case has more watercooling support but way too many drives for my liking and you can either remove them all or not (you can't take out separate drive bays). Would you guys recommend this case for a new WC enthusiast who's in the market for a cube case? Budget is about $350.


If your budget is $350 just for a case than buy a caselabs. Love this case but caselabs is way better


----------



## Hikaru12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*
> 
> If your budget is $350 just for a case than buy a caselabs. Love this case but caselabs is way better


My problem is by the time I end up configuring a Caselabs case it will be way over 450-500+ and then I still gotta get fan filters and everything. I was looking to stay to that budget pretty strictly.


----------



## jameyscott

There is the Caselabs Mercury S8. Don't have any personal experience with it, but it's Caselabs, it's definitely going to be good. However, if you're only real complaint is vertical drive bay mounts, you could easily find a fan controller that would look proper on this case. There are a few that just have the knobs with a nice, clean look that look fantastic on this case. There is also the option of making it look sort of like the XB which would make them horizontal. Only thing you really need to do is install feet on the bottom so that your PSU can get air flow.


----------



## enigma7820

Cleaned up some more wasn't happy with some wiring and the loud h100 stock fans popped in some cougar


----------



## iCrap

I love the way this case looks, but... 2 hard drives? Really? What WAS corsair thinking.... It's a shame, they could have fit space for many more drives behind the mobo.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hikaru12*
> 
> My problem is by the time I end up configuring a Caselabs case it will be way over 450-500+ and then I still gotta get fan filters and everything. I was looking to stay to that budget pretty strictly.


The s3. Smallest cadelabs case. Still bigger than the 540. Full optioned its like $400.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> I love the way this case looks, but... 2 hard drives? Really? What WAS corsair thinking.... It's a shame, they could have fit space for many more drives behind the mobo.


Easy ways of fixing that. Tons of different drive cages that you can throw in there. I've got over 9TB in mine without even using either hot swap bay


----------



## Hikaru12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*
> 
> The s3. Smallest cadelabs case. Still bigger than the 540. Full optioned its like $400.


:O It's still bigger than the 540? Wow. I might have to check it out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> There is the Caselabs Mercury S8. Don't have any personal experience with it, but it's Caselabs, it's definitely going to be good. However, if you're only real complaint is vertical drive bay mounts, you could easily find a fan controller that would look proper on this case. There are a few that just have the knobs with a nice, clean look that look fantastic on this case. There is also the option of making it look sort of like the XB which would make them horizontal. Only thing you really need to do is install feet on the bottom so that your PSU can get air flow.


Really that is my only complaint. All my storage will be on a NAS so I only need one HDD, two at most and one SSD, and I'm only going to WC the CPU and one vid card at most. Can you recommend a good vertical fan controller that can control a D5 pump speed as well? I was going to go with a Lamptron but they only have horizontal ones. Otherwise, yea, I might just flip this over like the XB.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hikaru12*
> 
> My problem is by the time I end up configuring a Caselabs case it will be way over 450-500+ and then I still gotta get fan filters and everything. I was looking to stay to that budget pretty strictly.


Actually, I just set up an S8, black, with 2-360mm, and 1-240mm rads capable, and windows on both sides. It's $399. Personally, I won't use filters, they're too restrictive to airflow, their benefit is heavily outweighed by their sacrifice to cooling, and It's not to hard to clean out the PC every few months if needed. The only reason I got the 540 was to do a demo build at my store with it, because folks had asked about it. Yet even with the price difference, people still take the caselabs build over the 540 every single time, we have not sold a single one yet, lol.


----------



## Hikaru12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Actually, I just set up an S8, black, with 2-360mm, and 1-240mm rads capable, and windows on both sides. It's $399. Personally, I won't use filters, they're too restrictive to airflow, their benefit is heavily outweighed by their sacrifice to cooling, and It's not to hard to clean out the PC every few months if needed. The only reason I got the 540 was to do a demo build at my store with it, because folks had asked about it. Yet even with the price difference, people still take the caselabs build over the 540 every single time, we have not sold a single one yet, lol.


Is that horizontal motherboard reversible so it's in the regular vertical orientation? I don't care for the horizontal motherboard because I want to place more emphasis on the CPU block section and that's hard to see when it's in horizontal and you're trying to look at it through a case window.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*
> 
> The s3. Smallest cadelabs case. Still bigger than the 540. Full optioned its like $400.


I can tell you, since I own both a 540 and S3, the S3 is NOT bigger than the 540, the 540's total volume in liters is more than 50% greater than the S3!

In fact, I have a tape measure here, I'll go measure now, stand by for an edit with the dimensions to each.

Edit: Measurements

S3: 10.5"Wx15"Dx15.5"H
40 Liters volume

540: 13"Wx16Dx18"H
61 Liters Volume


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hikaru12*
> 
> Is that horizontal motherboard reversible so it's in the regular vertical orientation? I don't care for the horizontal motherboard because I want to place more emphasis on the CPU block section and that's hard to see when it's in horizontal and you're trying to look at it through a case window.


No, it's not. But if your looking for that orientation, then maybe an M8, but they start at 419$. I listed the S8 because it's their newest case and a hot ticket item. The magnum will be replaced in about a year with the Gemini series


----------



## Jimhans1

I edited that last post, but I'll post them here also.

Measurements:

S3: 10.5"Wx15"Dx15.5"H
40 Liters volume

540: 13"Wx16Dx18"H
61 Liters Volume


----------



## mastertrixter

My bad I actually was thinking s5 and typed s3. Doing a little more digging the s5 is slightly smaller than the 540. But if u get the extended top panel they are virtually the same size. The s5 just uses the space better.

And no the MB is only horizontal but u can always get the top window option so you van still see the CPU block


----------



## Jimhans1

Also, sorry to take the thread off topic. Resume normal traffic


----------



## Hikaru12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I can tell you, since I own both a 540 and S3, the S3 is NOT bigger than the 540, the 540's total volume in liters is more than 50% greater than the S3!
> 
> In fact, I have a tape measure here, I'll go measure now, stand by for an edit with the dimensions to each.
> 
> Edit: Measurements
> 
> S3: 10.5"Wx15"Dx15.5"H
> 40 Liters volume
> 
> 540: 13"Wx16Dx18"H
> 61 Liters Volume


That's why I figured it was odd because the 540 can support ATX and the S3 is mini ITX.

Anyway, I'll probably take a look at the S8 if I get the top panel and some other features. Can I get the switches in custom colors?

Sorry to derail this thread. :/


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hikaru12*
> 
> That's why I figured it was odd because the 540 can support ATX and the S3 is mini ITX.
> 
> Anyway, I'll probably take a look at the S8 if I get the top panel and some other features. Can I get the switches in custom colors?
> 
> Sorry to derail this thread. :/


No, but they are a standard Vandal style switch. So you can have them left out and supply the ones you want. The power is a 22mm w/blue ring, and the reset is the 19mm w/red dot

Go take a look here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1458099/caselabs-announces-the-mercury-s8


----------



## Hikaru12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> No, but they are a standard Vandal style switch. So you can have them left out and supply the ones you want. The power is a 22mm w/blue ring, and the reset is the 19mm w/red dot
> 
> Go take a look here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1458099/caselabs-announces-the-mercury-s8


Thanks for all the help. I'll be asking my questions over there. However, considering my needs right now and how I could be spending my budget elsewhere I'm leaning towards the 540 and hopefully will be joining the club soon.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hikaru12*
> 
> Thanks for all the help. I'll be asking my questions over there. However, considering my needs right now and how I could be spending my budget elsewhere I'm leaning towards the 540 and hopefully will be joining the club soon.


----------



## goodenough88

Question for all you Corsair Air 540 owners who have watercooled their rig.......where do you guys put the reservoir & pump in the case? And what size reservoir fits easily into the case?


----------



## MrMorgan

i will put in a 150ml Glasreservoir from Aquacomputer. Aqualis XT 150ml and will put it on the Mesh besides the Graficscard and the rear fan and the pump in the back of the case.

See pictures in this post

http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/official-corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery/5700#post_21951285


----------



## zk1mpls

Hi. Could anyone (Corsair reps?) confirm that the hot swap hard drive trays for the Air 540 are the same ones as on the 300R (CC8930040)? Trying to purchase a spare for my case, since I broke off one of the trays while trying to remove my SSD. Tried contacting Corsair on their site last week, but haven't gotten a reply. Thanks.


----------



## abirli

Just completed this build, the log is in my sig. but here are the final photos

http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Black Gold/DSCF0965_zpsf7e4b241.jpg.html

http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Black Gold/DSCF1018_zps1a46eb64.jpg.html

http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Black Gold/DSCF1007_zpsf43bd242.jpg.html

http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Black Gold/DSCF1004_zpsbdddcebf.jpg.html

http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Black Gold/DSCF0976_zpsc7043d65.jpg.html

http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Black Gold/DSCF1031_zpsdef63012.jpg.html


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> Just completed this build, the log is in my sig. but here are the final photos
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Black Gold/DSCF0965_zpsf7e4b241.jpg.html
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Black Gold/DSCF1018_zps1a46eb64.jpg.html
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Black Gold/DSCF1007_zpsf43bd242.jpg.html
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Black Gold/DSCF1004_zpsbdddcebf.jpg.html
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Black Gold/DSCF0976_zpsc7043d65.jpg.html
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Black Gold/DSCF1031_zpsdef63012.jpg.html


Gorgeous build! I love the black tubing and gold fittings.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zimzoid*
> 
> Hi, I have 2x Asus gtx780 DC2OC(non-reference coolers) cards with only the factory oc, EVGA Precision onscreen display shows the top card down-clocking when the temp reaches 79c


Since your coolers are non-reference part of the problem could be due to the amount of hot air those coolers dump inside the case. In these cases there are a lot of 540 owners who were able to drop their gpu temps by 2-8 degrees with a side-panel mod that would allow an exhaust fan to be mounted directly over the gpus. The area between the two gpus gets a good supply of fresh cool air from the front intake fans normally, but the gpus themselves create a lot of a resistance to air flow and a pocket of hot air can form between the two cards and force the top gpu to suck in as much hot air from the bottom gpu as it does fresh cool air from the air flowing through the case.

This may not be the only problem you are having though. Even with 2 gpus using non-reference coolers, there should still be enough air flow in this case to prevent this from letting the top gpu get so hot that it downclocks to protect itself. I would recommend heading over to the GTX 780 Owner's club and asking for help there as well. Even if airflow does turn out to be the culprit, they can probably offer some suggestions on settings and mods that might be more effective than the side-panel mod I suggested.


----------



## zk1mpls

Sweet build!


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> Just completed this build, the log is in my sig. but here are the final photos
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Black Gold/DSCF0965_zpsf7e4b241.jpg.html
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Black Gold/DSCF1018_zps1a46eb64.jpg.html
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Black Gold/DSCF1007_zpsf43bd242.jpg.html
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Black Gold/DSCF1004_zpsbdddcebf.jpg.html
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Black Gold/DSCF0976_zpsc7043d65.jpg.html
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Black Gold/DSCF1031_zpsdef63012.jpg.html










That is some damn fine work! Beautiful build!


----------



## MrMorgan

amazing build







Looks very good with black/gold!


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Easy ways of fixing that. Tons of different drive cages that you can throw in there. I've got over 9TB in mine without even using either hot swap bay


Got any pics? I need to fit 6 drives..


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Got any pics? I need to fit 6 drives..


If the bulk of those drives are just storing data like media files, then I'd consider a NAS box. Leave 1 or 2 in the pc case and move the rest to network storage. The only drives I leave in the pc case are the boot/windows drive and any drives that run applications. All data drives are outside my case in a NAS box where they can be accessed by any computer on my home network. With the right setups you can even access your NAS remotely from outside your home network. This makes your data more accessible and also lowers ambient temps slightly and eliminates noise from your case.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> Hi. Could anyone (Corsair reps?) confirm that the hot swap hard drive trays for the Air 540 are the same ones as on the 300R (CC8930040)? Trying to purchase a spare for my case, since I broke off one of the trays while trying to remove my SSD. Tried contacting Corsair on their site last week, but haven't gotten a reply. Thanks.


Yes, they are the same. Provide me your ticket # and I will look into your inquiry.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> Just completed this build, the log is in my sig. but here are the final photos
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Black Gold/DSCF0965_zpsf7e4b241.jpg.html
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Black Gold/DSCF1018_zps1a46eb64.jpg.html
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Black Gold/DSCF1007_zpsf43bd242.jpg.html
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Black Gold/DSCF1004_zpsbdddcebf.jpg.html
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Black Gold/DSCF0976_zpsc7043d65.jpg.html
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Black Gold/DSCF1031_zpsdef63012.jpg.html


Nicely done! Spotless


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Gorgeous build! I love the black tubing and gold fittings.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> Sweet build!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisw19*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is some damn fine work! Beautiful build!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMorgan*
> 
> amazing build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks very good with black/gold!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Nicely done! Spotless


Thanks everyone. there are more photos over in the build logs or just click my sig.


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Yes, they are the same. Provide me your ticket # and I will look into your inquiry.
> [/SPOILER]


Hi Joseph, I didn't post a support inquiry (so I don't have a ticket); I just posted my inquiry to your sales department.

Anyway, good to know they are the same. Will have my friend order the replacement part along with the sleeved cables for my AX860i.

Appreciate the help. Thanks.


----------



## Elwiros

New pics, new card, waiting for the second.


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elwiros*
> 
> New pics, new card, waiting for the second.


Should fill out your sig with your rig 
Lookin' good so far sir.


----------



## Hikaru12

Great job Elwiros. Also, how easy do you guys think it would be to drill out holes for two vandal switches out in the front? Those square power/reset buttons are a turn off.


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> If the bulk of those drives are just storing data like media files, then I'd consider a NAS box. Leave 1 or 2 in the pc case and move the rest to network storage. The only drives I leave in the pc case are the boot/windows drive and any drives that run applications. All data drives are outside my case in a NAS box where they can be accessed by any computer on my home network. With the right setups you can even access your NAS remotely from outside your home network. This makes your data more accessible and also lowers ambient temps slightly and eliminates noise from your case.


Well i run a 4 drive RAID array so at the very least i need to have those 4 drives in the case. The other two are used for backup, so they can be taken out and moved to an external enclosure or another pc or whatever.


----------



## timShallahbim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> Just completed this build, the log is in my sig. but here are the final photos
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Black Gold/DSCF0965_zpsf7e4b241.jpg.html
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Black Gold/DSCF1018_zps1a46eb64.jpg.html
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Black Gold/DSCF1007_zpsf43bd242.jpg.html
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Black Gold/DSCF1004_zpsbdddcebf.jpg.html
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Black Gold/DSCF0976_zpsc7043d65.jpg.html
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Black Gold/DSCF1031_zpsdef63012.jpg.html


Good god.


----------



## El_Capitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> Just completed this build, the log is in my sig. but here are the final photos
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Black Gold/DSCF0965_zpsf7e4b241.jpg.html
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Black Gold/DSCF1018_zps1a46eb64.jpg.html
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Black Gold/DSCF1007_zpsf43bd242.jpg.html
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Black Gold/DSCF1004_zpsbdddcebf.jpg.html
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Black Gold/DSCF0976_zpsc7043d65.jpg.html
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/Black Gold/DSCF1031_zpsdef63012.jpg.html


That's just beautiful!


----------



## DOOOLY

Well i finally want and got wet !


----------



## smokerings

Awesome, I'd love a couple of blocks for my 680 SLI setup as they are the main source of heat and noise in my build!
What are the specs on that machine?
I also like your avatar too, good choice









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOOOLY*
> 
> Well i finally want and got wet !


----------



## 2slick4u

Here's mine build


----------



## Zimzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMorgan*
> 
> i will put in a 150ml Glasreservoir from Aquacomputer. Aqualis XT 150ml and will put it on the Mesh besides the Graficscard and the rear fan and the pump in the back of the case.
> 
> See pictures in this post
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/official-corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery/5700#post_21951285


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2slick4u*
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine build


Nice setup:thumb:What temps are you getting on those cards during load?


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zimzoid*
> 
> Nice setup:thumb:What temps are you getting on those cards during load?


I did the valley benchmark and loads on both cards are around 78 -81C

Thanks btw


----------



## Zimzoid

No worries looks like we have a similar setup but i have 2 AF140 fans in the front and non Ti cards, was planning on getting 3x120mm for the front to get my cards temps down some.


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zimzoid*
> 
> No worries looks like we have a similar setup but i have 2 AF140 fans in the front and non Ti cards, was planning on getting 3x120mm for the front to get my cards temps down some.


I have 3x NF-F12's they do a good job but I think it maybe restricted by the dust filter, contemplating if I should just take out the dust filter


----------



## partypoison25

HI all , I finally got my case today and it is AMAZING, I love the way it looks. But my window has a few scratches on it







. Anyone know who I can contact to get a replacement window sent out?


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *partypoison25*
> 
> HI all , I finally got my case today and it is AMAZING, I love the way it looks. But my window has a few scratches on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Anyone know who I can contact to get a replacement window sent out?


I would go on the corsair forums and make a post or send a message to ramguy over there. He is quite active and would be able to help you best.


----------



## ZaknafeinGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2slick4u*
> 
> I have 3x NF-F12's they do a good job but I think it maybe restricted by the dust filter, contemplating if I should just take out the dust filter


You should try it at least, should be a decent gain in airflow, leading to 5-10 degrees cooler GPU temps. You'll have to use a blower to clean out the dust every few months though.


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaknafeinGR*
> 
> You should try it at least, should be a decent gain in airflow, leading to 5-10 degrees cooler GPU temps. You'll have to use a blower to clean out the dust every few months though.


yeah i just took it out and my cpu temp drop by 2 -3 degrees but i know dust filters restrict a bit of the airflow. Even with the dust filter I still get alot of dust inside of my case since my room is carpeted I just have to blow it out every few months.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *partypoison25*
> 
> HI all , I finally got my case today and it is AMAZING, I love the way it looks. But my window has a few scratches on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Anyone know who I can contact to get a replacement window sent out?


That's not a problem. We'll get a replacement sent out for you. Create a ticket *here* and send me the ticket # when you get one.. We'll get you a side panel in no time.


----------



## partypoison25

Wow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> That's not a problem. We'll get a replacement sent out for you. Create a ticket *here* and send me the ticket # when you get one.. We'll get you a side panel in no time.


Wow. Im amazed how quickly that went through thank you Corsair Joseph. Corsair customer support is outstanding. +REP and again Thank you.


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> That's not a problem. We'll get a replacement sent out for you. Create a ticket *here* and send me the ticket # when you get one.. We'll get you a side panel in no time.


What have you done with George!!!!!?????


----------



## Calibos

Joe Corsair would have sounded much cooler.
Quote:


> Hi, I'm Joe Corsair. You can call me J.C.......


----------



## the1320god




----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the1320god*


awesome...i want to touch it inappropriately....however...please get some cable extensions or something...for the love of all that is holy.
p.s. put your rig in your sig


----------



## CrazyB

I just received my 540 in the mail and getting excited to start building, but I have a few questions.

1) People mentioned that the bottom hard drive hot swap mounts vibrate. Is there a best suggestion on how to fix this? I saw someone post about just using double sided foam tape and other people suggest mounting it in the 5.25 drive(which I think i'd rather leave for fan controls)

2) The PSU mount doesn't have any rubber feat on it like the last few cases I've built in. Does this cause any vibration or noise? If so any remedies for this?


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyB*
> 
> I just received my 540 in the mail and getting excited to start building, but I have a few questions.
> 
> 1) People mentioned that the bottom hard drive hot swap mounts vibrate. Is there a best suggestion on how to fix this? I saw someone post about just using double sided foam tape and other people suggest mounting it in the 5.25 drive(which I think i'd rather leave for fan controls)
> 
> 2) The PSU mount doesn't have any rubber feat on it like the last few cases I've built in. Does this cause any vibration or noise? If so any remedies for this?


1. Never have that problem and i have to spinning drivers and it sits on my desk.

2. it doesn't? I have a supernova 1000 p2 in mine and I hear nothing when I'm running on silent.

The only thing I really hear is the fans when I'm spinning up to game or benchmarking.


----------



## Hikaru12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hikaru12*
> 
> Great job Elwiros. Also, how easy do you guys think it would be to drill out holes for two vandal switches out in the front? Those square power/reset buttons are a turn off.


----------



## ssgtnubb

The panel is plastic so it shouldn't be too hard to drill it for round holes.


----------



## CrazyB

For people who have setup liquid cooling, for this case is it best to have the air intake from the front radiator and exhaust through the top radiator or should I have both front and top radiators intake air and just exhaust through the rear?


----------



## FractinJex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyB*
> 
> For people who have setup liquid cooling, for this case is it best to have the air intake from the front radiator and exhaust through the top radiator or should I have both front and top radiators intake air and just exhaust through the rear?


I have both as rads as intakes top and bottom and have it exhaust out the rear with a 140mm I added small footprint single 120mm filters to the insides of my rads to collect dust the fans bring in









I found having both as intakes temps are better than having the top as a outtake.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *partypoison25*
> 
> Wow.
> Wow. Im amazed how quickly that went through thank you Corsair Joseph. Corsair customer support is outstanding. +REP and again Thank you.


No problem at all. Glad I could help








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> What have you done with George!!!!!?????


We've exiled him and sent him somewhere dark and cold... nah, he's still around, you'll still see him here pop up once in a while. I'm doing the dirty work for him


----------



## Cratoscr

Any criticism is welcome


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cratoscr*
> 
> Any criticism is welcome


Looks good but why not a 360 in the front?


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cratoscr*
> 
> Any criticism is welcome
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How are your temps?


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Can i join the club?


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1lv3rflame*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can i join the club?


He has Legos on his desk. He's cool guys. Let him in.









Your rig looks good, but I'm more interested in your Legos. I need to update my pics, but the floor of my case and both of my hard drives are covered with a shroud made of Legos and decorated with a Sith vs Jedi Lego Star Wars minifig battle.

Currently I have Darth Vader, Count Dooku, General Grievous, and mecha-Darth Maul facing off with Yoda, Obi Wan Kenobi, Luke Skywalker, and Mace Windu. And a very confused Pong Krell in the middle trying to break it up.


----------



## FractinJex

Question has anyone mounted small casters on the bottom...? I think it might look kinda cool even on a desk lol


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FractinJex*
> 
> Question has anyone mounted small casters on the bottom...? I think it might look kinda cool even on a desk lol


There have been a couple of people who have done the mod you describe. If you review the image gallery for the threat you should be able to find them.

The trick to keep in mind though is that the side panel that you put the casters or risers needs to be removable, so don't attach them in a way that makes it difficult to remove the panel. You will also want to be aware of the opening for the intake fan on the PSU. You will want to be certain the case sits high enough off the ground that you aren't blocking airflow through the opening.

Now for the down side though. The bottom panel of the case is pretty ugly.

EDIT: I fail at reading comprehension today. Ignore me, I thought you wanted to flip it over on it's side. lol


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> There have been a couple of people who have done the mod you describe. If you review the image gallery for the threat you should be able to find them.
> 
> The trick to keep in mind though is that the side panel that you put the casters or risers needs to be removable, so don't attach them in a way that makes it difficult to remove the panel. You will also want to be aware of the opening for the intake fan on the PSU. You will want to be certain the case sits high enough off the ground that you aren't blocking airflow through the opening.
> 
> Now for the down side though. The bottom panel of the case is pretty ugly.


He said he wanted to put the casters ON THE BOTTOM........


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> He said he wanted to put the casters ON THE BOTTOM........


Wow.

Reading comprehension fail. My bad. lol

I really should have stayed in bed today.


----------



## KetchupN1nja

Work in progress.


----------



## insomn1ac

i ordered my corsair carbide 540 white yesterday but today i realised i was going to have a few cosmetic & practical problems with this case :
- DVD drive is black in color, ill have to make it white or its going to be ugly with the fully white case. Does anyone know what paint i could use to make it match exactly with this case?
- Fan controller : i need to find a vertical fan controller, i dont want to hold my head at 90° every time if i want to read or adjust something. Anyone knows such sort of controller? Preferably digital , and if it uses 2 bay slots then thats fine, ill just mount the DVD inside the case then.


----------



## motokill36

Hi all just manage to get dust filter back on with fans in push pull on front of case just had to remove matal mesh
Any good picture uploader ?
And ill post pics


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KetchupN1nja*
> 
> Work in progress.


I like it so far. ME is one of my favorites.

So quick question. Pardon me if this has already been asked and answered but if you are cooling with a 280 rad what fans are you all using. I have been reading for days in this thread and couldn't find it. I thought I saw it earlier back on route 99 but I was mistaken.(a little car humor forgive me)

Thanks
Andrew


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insomn1ac*
> 
> i ordered my corsair carbide 540 white yesterday but today i realised i was going to have a few cosmetic & practical problems with this case :
> - DVD drive is black in color, ill have to make it white or its going to be ugly with the fully white case. Does anyone know what paint i could use to make it match exactly with this case?
> - Fan controller : i need to find a vertical fan controller, i dont want to hold my head at 90° every time if i want to read or adjust something. Anyone knows such sort of controller? Preferably digital , and if it uses 2 bay slots then thats fine, ill just mount the DVD inside the case then.


Interesting concept. I personally have never seen a fan controller in that orientation but that def doesn't mean it doesn't exist.


----------



## Batosi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insomn1ac*
> 
> i ordered my corsair carbide 540 white yesterday but today i realised i was going to have a few cosmetic & practical problems with this case :
> - DVD drive is black in color, ill have to make it white or its going to be ugly with the fully white case. Does anyone know what paint i could use to make it match exactly with this case?
> - Fan controller : i need to find a vertical fan controller, i dont want to hold my head at 90° every time if i want to read or adjust something. Anyone knows such sort of controller? Preferably digital , and if it uses 2 bay slots then thats fine, ill just mount the DVD inside the case then.


Many people have used non digital fan controllers and it seems to work alright for them. However you could always flip this on the side and use a digital one then (if you attach some feet to raise it off the ground a bit). However someone before had used cable extensions for their fan and put the fan controller in an external bay so that can mount it/place it wherever they wanted which seems like a really nice solution.

Anyways I got all these nice sexy packages from amazon and newegg this week so over this weekend I plan on putting my new machine together, will be posting pictures tomorrow when I start setting it up







.


----------



## goodenough88

I picked up a NZXT Sentry Mesh Fan Controller which I'll be using in my Corsair Air 540 case. Since it doesn't have any digital readouts, it will be easy to use and should fit in nicely.

If you want a digital readout one, I don't think you will have any luck with a vertical orientation


----------



## aaaflyer

Hi guys, yet to get the air 540. But wondering has anyone tried following config?

3 fans intake front, 2 exhaust top, 1 exhaust rear. And try to attach 2 more at bottom as intake. Using nh d14 and 2x290 crossfire. The goal is to push as much air into the gpus as possible


----------



## Tisca

*Questions for owners:*


Is there only HDD places next to the graphics cards on the bottom of the case? Nothing on the PSU side? Are these the "hot swap bays" mention in specs?
If it has a dust filter in the front, why are the fans included AF series and not SP? You want static pressure when restrictive filters are involved, right?
What material are the side panels? Front and top looks plastic.
Anyone have pics of a bare frame with everything stripped off? (for future cosmetic mods)
Is there any holes to mount a fan on the PSU side? Wondering if I could get some airflow going on there for extra HDDs.

I'm considering this case since its dimensions allow me to shove it sideways in a rack and I can use long graphic cards without worrying HDD cages to be in the way. I'm going to need a minimum of two 3.5" HDD space and not sure if I'll migrate the older two HDDs also.

*EDIT*: found this build in this gallery where you can see a stripped frame:
http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1126941/corsair-corsair-540-ongoing-amd-build-oc-lots-of-pics/ I love the mod for HDD bays in front.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisca*
> 
> *Questions for owners:*
> 
> 
> Is there only HDD places next to the graphics cards on the bottom of the case? Nothing on the PSU side? Are these the "hot swap bays" mention in specs?
> If it has a dust filter in the front, why are the fans included AF series and not SP? You want static pressure when restrictive filters are involved, right?
> What material are the side panels? Front and top looks plastic.
> Anyone have pics of a bare frame with everything stripped off? (for future cosmetic mods)
> Is there any holes to mount a fan on the PSU side? Wondering if I could get some airflow going on there for extra HDDs.



That is correct. There are two 5.25" bays which you've already mentioned are on the bottom of the main, or 'bling' chamber. They are indeed hot-swappable. There is a 3.5" drive holder on the PSU side.
Can't answer that one. Cost maybe?
The side panels are steel; albeit thin still. The front and top facias are plastic over steel
Can't help you there sorry
There are no factory provisions for a fan on the PSU side


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisca*
> 
> *Questions for owners:*
> 
> 
> Is there only HDD places next to the graphics cards on the bottom of the case? Nothing on the PSU side? Are these the "hot swap bays" mention in specs?
> If it has a dust filter in the front, why are the fans included AF series and not SP? You want static pressure when restrictive filters are involved, right?
> What material are the side panels? Front and top looks plastic.
> Anyone have pics of a bare frame with everything stripped off? (for future cosmetic mods)
> Is there any holes to mount a fan on the PSU side? Wondering if I could get some airflow going on there for extra HDDs.
> 
> I'm considering this case since its dimensions allow me to shove it sideways in a rack and I can use long graphic cards without worrying HDD cages to be in the way. I'm going to need a minimum of two 3.5" HDD space and not sure if I'll migrate the older two HDDs also.


1) Yes that is all. There are 4 SSD slots on PSU side. They are Hotswap bays
2) Because they are cheaper and it would be up to you to replace them. Actually just guessing but that is probably it since this case is not $200
3) Side panels are metal(aluminum I think) and top and front are plastic
4) There are pics in this thread and in some build logs and also a google sketchup file.
5) There aren't any holes to mount a fan on the PSU side because the PSU fan sits right over that area.

I love this case and I haven't even gotten mine together yet. I am doing my transplant tonight into tomorrow. I am excited and ecstatic.


----------



## Tisca

Thanks guys! Never really looked into this case because I don't like the aesthetics... at all, but this is pretty much the only option for my rack since rack case development and innovation is non-existent in the last decades or so. I'd love to strip it down and put rack ears on it.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mayford5*
> 
> 3) Side panels are metal(aluminum I think) and top and front are plastic
> 
> I love this case and I haven't even gotten mine together yet. I am doing my transplant tonight into tomorrow. I am excited and ecstatic.


The chassis and panels are for sure steel.

Overall I think it's a good case given the price point. Aesthetics are purely subjective but I do like the more simplistic nature of the overall design. Reminds me a little of the Mountain Mods case I had way back when.

There are some disappointments for me though; the chief example being the 5.25" bays. I don't like that the cages are actually flanges bent out of the main chassis bottom. I would have liked the option to completely remove the bays and have a nice clean bottom. I did try a couple spinners in there but I think having something which vibrates attached rigidly to a large sheet of metal (motherboard tray) was a bad call. Mine vibrated noticeably with my WD Blues. The lack of dust filter doesn't bother me so much but it would have been nice to have something there.

Don't get me wrong - I'd still recommend it to a friend but I personally and wondering if there will be a revision of this design. If so, I'm a potential customer.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KetchupN1nja*
> 
> Work in progress.


I am very biased as a big ME fan but this stands out as one of the best 540's I've seen so far! I think you'd have to be a fan of ME or at least know what it is to really appreciate it but for me I like that it stands out with only some subtle changes.


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mayford5*
> 
> 1) Yes that is all. There are 4 SSD slots on PSU side. They are Hotswap bays
> 2) Because they are cheaper and it would be up to you to replace them. Actually just guessing but that is probably it since this case is not $200
> 3) Side panels are metal(aluminum I think) and top and front are plastic
> 4) There are pics in this thread and in some build logs and also a google sketchup file.
> 5) There aren't any holes to mount a fan on the PSU side because the PSU fan sits right over that area.
> 
> I love this case and I haven't even gotten mine together yet. I am doing my transplant tonight into tomorrow. I am excited and ecstatic.


**Question 3**

The sides are of normal steel







Aluminium is too expensive to make. (Price point on 900D and Cosmos 2)


----------



## mayford5

Thank you for the correction. I want sure as Im not a metal guy


----------



## Tisca

People with *3x 120mm* fans, do you have the fan filter behind the fans?

EDIT: looks like there's some confusion with some retailers on which side is up on the case so it might not fit sideways in a rack after all.


What kinda "feet" does it have and are they removable? Do they even measure the whole height with feet included.
The longest side seems to be 457mm (the side measured one end to the other across the fans). Anyone happen to know how much I could shave off of this length if I remove the feet and the "top" plastic panel where you'd put a close loop CPU cooling rad?


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisca*
> 
> People with *3x 120mm* fans, do you have the fan filter behind the fans?
> 
> EDIT: looks like there's some confusion with some retailers on which side is up on the case so it might not fit sideways in a rack after all.
> 
> 
> What kinda "feet" does it have and are they removable? Do they even measure the whole height with feet included.
> The longest side seems to be 457mm (the side measured one end to the other across the fans). Anyone happen to know how much I could shave off of this length if I remove the feet and the "top" plastic panel where you'd put a close loop CPU cooling rad?


There is a user by the name of PcFoo who created a CAD document that shows the case in an exploded view with all the removable parts as individual pieces that you can move and manipulate. It should also have all the dimensions you are looking presented in a way that is more clear. I tried to find the post with a quick search, but I'm on a mobile phone and couldn't search too thoroughly. If I find it later I'll edit this post to include a link. I'm pretty sure it's at least 200+ pages back though, if not further.

I know it has the measurements you are asking about. And if the feet are removable, his diagram should indicate that as such.

I use 3x120mm fans, but I don't have any radiators in the front panel. I have the fans mounted on the inside of the case, with the filter in the factory installed position outside the case frame, but inside the front fascia. I suspect you're more curious about this in regards to people who have radiators located in the front panel though.


----------



## Caldeio

I'd be interested in this cad, I'll load it up in solid works and do some renders.









Got my retention mount for my Corsair H110 coming, so I'll finish up my case soon and post pics. I'm not sure where my RMA fans are though.
I'm happy with the temps, there amazing! Even running miners on a stock cooler 4770k at 4.1-4.3ghz and highly overclocked gtx770 temps are less than with stock fans, with the 3 120mm Corsair SP's. I had a very mild OC'd AMD 1045t before for CPU.


----------



## motokill36




----------



## motokill36

Standard dust filter fitted with push pull


----------



## FractinJex

For those looking for an option ill take a pic but...I found thin 120mm dust filters and since I have my fans pulling air into my case going through the rads and the rads are in the case with no pull fans...I attached the dust filetrs to the rads which are like 3-4mm thick and very untoiceable but clean looking and they capturs dust but don't hinder the air to much allowing the fans to do their thing..

only downside is if let it build to much it will start to back pressure the air back into the rad but just don't let them get caked lol


----------



## droidxd00d

Hey guys I just joined this forum when I found this thread. I am going to order the air 540 with my next paycheck to upgrade from my old haf 932.

I just had a couple of questions I wanted to ask before I got the case.

1. Is the cooling for the GPU = or better than the haf 932? I have an Asus 780 dcuII. And was planning on getting another one and I wanted to make sure they stay pretty cool.

2. I was going to switch out my CPU cooler for the h100i or h110 and wanted opinions on which people think is better for this case?

3. I wanted to install 3 sp120s in the front is there a way to hook them all into a single fan header? My mobo only has 3 in the front and I'm going to need at least one for the aio cooler fans.

Those are the only questions I have for now but I am so excited to get this case! I love the form factor and the full size window to show off my rig! And I want to add an nzxt hue to add some color

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zimzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *droidxd00d*
> 
> Hey guys I just joined this forum when I found this thread. I am going to order the air 540 with my next paycheck to upgrade from my old haf 932.
> 
> I just had a couple of questions I wanted to ask before I got the case.
> 
> 1. Is the cooling for the GPU = or better than the haf 932? I have an Asus 780 dcuII. And was planning on getting another one and I wanted to make sure they stay pretty cool.
> 
> 2. I was going to switch out my CPU cooler for the h100i or h110 and wanted opinions on which people think is better for this case?
> 
> 3. I wanted to install 3 sp120s in the front is there a way to hook them all into a single fan header? My mobo only has 3 in the front and I'm going to need at least one for the aio cooler fans.
> 
> Those are the only questions I have for now but I am so excited to get this case! I love the form factor and the full size window to show off my rig! And I want to add an nzxt hue to add some color
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Hi, I have 2x Asus gtx780 DC2OC cards and am getting temps of around 63-72c bottom card and 73-80c top card during a game of bf4 this is with 2xAF140 fans in the front, I've ordered 3x120mm fans to replace the 140s.
I have the H110 cooling my oced 4930k and have no issues


----------



## Tisca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> There is a user by the name of PcFoo who created a CAD document that shows the case in an exploded view with all the removable parts as individual pieces that you can move and manipulate. It should also have all the dimensions you are looking presented in a way that is more clear. I tried to find the post with a quick search, but I'm on a mobile phone and couldn't search too thoroughly. If I find it later I'll edit this post to include a link. I'm pretty sure it's at least 200+ pages back though, if not further.
> .
> .
> .


I found this in his work log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1420389/build-log-the-foobox-wc-air-540-and-2700-threads/20#post_21008737 For Sketchup
Don't have anything installed to open with right now.


----------



## alecc59

Hi guys,

First, sorry for my english :/

I want to change my Noctua by a watercooling. But I don't want "home watercooling". I prefer try my first WC with AllinOne Kit.
*
NZXT Kraken X60* seem really great, but I read ( here ! ^^ ) than it's not compatible with Air 540 ( PS2 port of Motherboard are too close of fan's kit, and push/pull is impossible, you can install radiator only :/ )

so I have 2 options :

- to install radiator front of case. But is it possible ? In Watercooling, the pump need absolutely to be below the radiator no ?

- buy another WC Aio, like Corsair H100i, but feedbacks are mixed.... ( many of problems with pump's noise, or kit die in 2-3 months )

what is my best option ?

Thank you, and good night !


----------



## Tisca

I looked at the SKP file after getting a newer Sketchup file. Think I have enough info on the measurments but got me thinking on another issue:
The PSU side's panel has some perforation for PSU fan air intake. If I tip the case so that this side will be down, will there be enough air intake for the PSU? There's some holes in the back but not sure how close to the side the PSU is installed.


----------



## buffnerd

Dang, now I want this case.


----------



## droidxd00d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zimzoid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *droidxd00d*
> 
> Hey guys I just joined this forum when I found this thread. I am going to order the air 540 with my next paycheck to upgrade from my old haf 932.
> 
> I just had a couple of questions I wanted to ask before I got the case.
> 
> 1. Is the cooling for the GPU = or better than the haf 932? I have an Asus 780 dcuII. And was planning on getting another one and I wanted to make sure they stay pretty cool.
> 
> 2. I was going to switch out my CPU cooler for the h100i or h110 and wanted opinions on which people think is better for this case?
> 
> 3. I wanted to install 3 sp120s in the front is there a way to hook them all into a single fan header? My mobo only has 3 in the front and I'm going to need at least one for the aio cooler fans.
> 
> Those are the only questions I have for now but I am so excited to get this case! I love the form factor and the full size window to show off my rig! And I want to add an nzxt hue to add some color
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I have 2x Asus gtx780 DC2OC cards and am getting temps of around 63-72c bottom card and 73-80c top card during a game of bf4 this is with 2xAF140 fans in the front, I've ordered 3x120mm fans to replace the 140s.
> I have the H110 cooling my oced 4930k and have no issues
Click to expand...

Hey thanks for the quick reply! And those temps are pretty good and I bet they would be even better with the new fans! I can't wait to get the case and move my build into it!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## buffnerd

Might be an odd request, but are there any pics of it sideways in a home theater shelf. Or just in a home theater setup? I know the 250d is probably better suited for this but Id like to just yank my internals out of my current case and into the Air.


----------



## droidxd00d

When using the sp120s is it best to get the pwm versions or just the regular 3 pin versions?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *droidxd00d*
> 
> When using the sp120s is it best to get the pwm versions or just the regular 3 pin versions?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


That all depends on your uses. If you are using a fan controller, then a 3 pin would probably be the best for you. If you are using a PWM splitter connected your mobo, the PWM version would be best for you.


----------



## seanpatrick

Hey all, I just finished my latest build with the 540 today. I am planning on swapping out the front two 140mm's for 3 120's, but am a little concerned about the fit. I could not for the life of me get any of my other fans to fit on the rear exhaust ( tried bitfenix spectre pro / NZXT, Arctic cooling ) - the holes would NOT line up. I just ended up keeping the included corsair fan back there for the time being. No big deal, BUT, I'm wondering if the front 3 120mm's are much the same - wonky spacing - or will any 120mm fan do? Cheers! thanks in advance!


----------



## kayan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanpatrick*
> 
> Hey all, I just finished my latest build with the 540 today. I am planning on swapping out the front two 140mm's for 3 120's, but am a little concerned about the fit. I could not for the life of me get any of my other fans to fit on the rear exhaust ( tried bitfenix spectre pro / NZXT, Arctic cooling ) - the holes would NOT line up. I just ended up keeping the included corsair fan back there for the time being. No big deal, BUT, I'm wondering if the front 3 120mm's are much the same - wonky spacing - or will any 120mm fan do? Cheers! thanks in advance!


I didn't have any issues mounting any of my fans to the chassis. I've got some NZXT FX 140's, mounted top and front, I've not had any issues with my 120mm Cougar's either, on the back. Strange.


----------



## seanpatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> I didn't have any issues mounting any of my fans to the chassis. I've got some NZXT FX 140's, mounted top and front, I've not had any issues with my 120mm Cougar's either, on the back. Strange.


Well admittedly I haven't tried replacing the front fans as of yet, because I need to pick up a couple more 120's. I was just a little concerned that I would run into the same problems installing the front 120's.as the back 140 ( I see you say your using 120 for the back, I was trying to use a replacement 140 in the same area - no go) I thought maybe they were designed specifically for the corsair fan ( I realize that though the mounting holes will all be in the same spaces, the corsair fans do have a different type of layout, not square all around ).. .. but it sounds like from your experience anyways that any 120 SHOULD fit in there 3 across.


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanpatrick*
> 
> Well admittedly I haven't tried replacing the front fans as of yet, because I need to pick up a couple more 120's. I was just a little concerned that I would run into the same problems installing the front 120's.as the back 140 ( I see you say your using 120 for the back, I was trying to use a replacement 140 in the same area - no go) I thought maybe they were designed specifically for the corsair fan ( I realize that though the mounting holes will all be in the same spaces, the corsair fans do have a different type of layout, not square all around ).. .. but it sounds like from your experience anyways that any 120 SHOULD fit in there 3 across.


I have 3 noctua nf-f12's intaking in the front


----------



## Tisca

If I remove all the plastic panels and covers, can I still attach the side panels (mobo and PSU sides)?
Can you remove the feet?


----------



## alecc59

Need answers please :/


----------



## |-Goku-|

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alecc59*
> 
> Need answers please :/


I don't know where you read about the x60

But post #1150 says you can use it.

Posting from my phone, won't let me copy the link for some reason. Sorry.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Here is my new build, nothing amazing just yet.Running SP120s on the i80 and have AF120s as the case fans. Replaced my GTX470 with a iChill 770GTX which runs great. it runs COOLER when playing Guild Wars 2 WvW than my GTX 470 at idle and tops out at around 35-38c where as my old 470 would be in the 80c+ range. Loving the case so far and glad the window isn't as tinted as some of the pictures i saw had hinted.


----------



## alecc59

somebody have installed a watercooling like RayStorm 750 kit ?

the reservoir/pump : http://cdn.pcper.com/files/review/2013-09-22/03-1-5-2-1-1-1_0.jpg

do you think it s compatible with the Air540 ? because the 5.25 slot are vertical, and the pump need to be horizontal :/


----------



## jameyscott

It's been done before. I think they had a little bit more hassle bleeding out the air, but nothing rocking the case back and forth can't fix.







(obviously with some discretion, no need to make your case go through an earthquake)


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alecc59*
> 
> somebody have installed a watercooling like RayStorm 750 kit ?
> 
> the reservoir/pump : http://cdn.pcper.com/files/review/2013-09-22/03-1-5-2-1-1-1_0.jpg
> 
> do you think it s compatible with the Air540 ? because the 5.25 slot are vertical, and the pump need to be horizontal :/


Just get one of the ek kits. And mount the pump/res in the back area


----------



## Batosi

So I spent today assembling my rig and I have to say I am thrilled. I was not expecting this case to be as big as it is but I love it. Only problem I had with the install is that I was kind of a dummy and forgot to hook up the power to my h100i so my pump was not running at first







. But everything is good now and I am thrilled with this case









The components are in my sig. Once spring comes along I plan on painting the mesh to give it a little bit of eye candy. Unfortunately my sunbeam sleeving kit kind of sucks so I was not able to get my cables sleeved before putting it together but I will probably take my time and do one cable at a time now whenever I have the time and nothing to do







. I was kind of in a rush to get going at the end so my fan cables are not as tidy as I want them to be but I will remedy that at some next week.

On to the exciting stuff, now that I have this nice sexy cooler I get to spend tomorrow starting my overclocking journey and see how far I can push this machine.

The photos are not the best quality but the only camera I have is on my gs4, though they are not bad.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




This seems to be the standard first shot, all those sexy boxes waiting to be opened, I salvaged the 6850, RAM, 1TB drive and SSD from my old rig so these are not in this photo





And finally the back, which is surprisingly clean



One question though to pose to you all real quick, one of my cores is running a bit hotter than the others, on my old machine it was not as noticeable and I do not know if this is a problem with how my cooler is sitting or not. If someone can let me know if I have to worry about this or not that would be greatly appreciated (my quick google search was less than helpful)









Thanks for reading and an answer if someone has it!

Edit: It seems my photos were in the wrong order, sorted that out


----------



## jameyscott

How much is a bit? If it is 7-10c remount your cooler. If it is 3-5, then don't worry about it. It's just because it is ivy bridge and it's not soldered.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Batosi*
> 
> One question though to pose to you all real quick, one of my cores is running a bit hotter than the others, on my old machine it was not as noticeable and I do not know if this is a problem with how my cooler is sitting or not.


I have cooled my 3570k several different ways; stock, aftermarket air, delidded air, delidded water, and direct die water...always have one core off by about 10C. If you remount a couple times and the gap doesnt change between core temps, dont worry about it...that is, so long as they are all under the comfort threshold.

A side note about that board. I have run one for about a year now, and it is a solid board. I overclocked to 5.0 daily on it with out much trouble at all. But there is one HUGE flaw that needs to be disclosed: Voltage reported by software is wrong. Grossly wrong. And the margin of error scales with additional voltage and LLC. Overclocking past 1.25V should really be done with a Multimeter in hand, because the board cannot be trusted. ASRock has been silent on the issue and I would realistically not hold my breath on a fix. One of our own, highly respected members here on OCN has documented it in a video:


Spoiler: Voltage Reporting











http://www.overclock.net/t/1333812/asrock-z77-extreme4-z77-extreme6-review


----------



## Batosi

Sorry I thought I had attached the image, it is about 10C warmer on average. And thanks for the heads up the voltage, I do have a multimeter ready but I had not planned on using it.

Thanks


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Batosi*
> 
> Sorry I thought I had attached the image, it is about 10C warmer on average. And thanks for the heads up the voltage, I do have a multimeter ready but I had not planned on using it.
> 
> Thanks


At least there is a clear shot to the bakc of the board in the 540 for reading voltage! to be quite honest, knowing what I know now about the board, if I had to do it all over again, I think I would probably go ahead and solder on some leads and mount them in a more accessible location. I would still probably buy the same board, because it is a great board for the money, but the voltage thing was a bit of a PITA getting to 5.0. According to CPU-Z, I am rock solid stable at 1.30, but the reality is that I see 1.384 with a DMM.


----------



## nardustyle

hello from italy ,









this is my 540 amd build

hope you like it


----------



## jameyscott

Dang! I really like the GPU cooler. How are the VRM temps?


----------



## nardustyle

fantastic (on picture there are temps in game)

but i have made a big modding

between backplate and board a've placed 3mm thermal pad ,

on vrm for memory and memory i've placed alpenföhn kit

http://www.ybris-cooling.it/3175-thickbox_default/alpenfohn-dissipatore-vga-dram-vram-chip-passivo.jpg

for gpu vrm i've cutted the original amd cooled



and placed thermal glue

big work but temp are amazing now

(sorry for my english)


----------



## melodystyle2003

@nardustyle nice presentation of your build


----------



## MrMorgan

just started to install my watercooling sytem


----------



## Tisca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisca*
> 
> 
> If I remove all the plastic panels and covers, can I still attach the side panels (mobo and PSU sides)?
> Can you remove the feet?


Could someone please answer at least if the feet are removable? Just take a quick look, if the case is too heavy to flip over at least look from the inside if there are screws through the bottom. Rep for answers! I need to shave off at least a few mm to fit it in a rack. Removing the feet would do that.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisca*
> 
> Could someone please answer at least if the feet are removable? Just take a quick look, if the case is too heavy to flip over at least look from the inside if there are screws through the bottom. Rep for answers! I need to shave off at least a few mm to fit it in a rack. Removing the feet would do that.


I will try to check mine when I get home this evening and respond if nobody else has by then.


----------



## Tisca

Cool, thx!


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisca*
> 
> Could someone please answer at least if the feet are removable? Just take a quick look, if the case is too heavy to flip over at least look from the inside if there are screws through the bottom. Rep for answers! I need to shave off at least a few mm to fit it in a rack. Removing the feet would do that.


Yes, the feet are removable. Held by screws that you can access underneath the feet's rubber pads.


----------



## ssgtnubb

I wish Corsair would sell a full body replacement kit for the 540, I'd like to change my silver to white lol


----------



## Tisca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Yes, the feet are removable. Held by screws that you can access underneath the feet's rubber pads.


Thanks!
Are rack mountable cases anything you've given consideration in the past and do you have any such plans for the future? I realize it's a niche market but it could be more popular if there was actually any innovation going on.


----------



## Zimzoid

Awesome my new fans arrived today to replace the AF140s i was using, hopefully they will bring down my graphics cards temps a little, was having issues with the top card down-clocking at 80c during heavy BF4 sessions.


----------



## droidxd00d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zimzoid*
> 
> Awesome my new fans arrived today to replace the AF140s i was using, hopefully they will bring down my graphics cards temps a little, was having issues with the top card down-clocking at 80c during heavy BF4 sessions.


Let us know how the new temps are I'm hoping to be able to run my Asus 780s in this case

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## d3vour3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *droidxd00d*
> 
> Let us know how the new temps are I'm hoping to be able to run my Asus 780s in this case
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


this case has great airflow with 3 120s in front, will be fine for sli/xfire high end cards.


----------



## Zimzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *droidxd00d*
> 
> Let us know how the new temps are I'm hoping to be able to run my Asus 780s in this case
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Hi, the fans are only cheap Prolimatech 120mm Red LED Fans cost a quarter of the higher end models, they are actually not to bad dropped my card temp from around 80c to 75c and the noise is acceptable.


----------



## kiario

Here is my new build. All in matching colors







Going to change alll fans to Aerocool DS 140 that are on order. All fans at 7V. Noise level comparable with Fractal Design R4 = quiet.


----------



## Zimzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiario*
> 
> Here is my new build. All in matching colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to change alll fans to Aerocool DS 140 that are on order. All fans at 7V. Noise level comparable with Fractal Design R4 = quiet.


Nice rig:thumb: Tight fit with those hoses..found that out with my H110.


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Hi guys i come here to join the club and share some 540 experience!









*Album of my build on Facebook.* High resolution pics.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.271859722982394&type=1

*Buildlog on a Swedish forum called Sweclockers*

http://www.sweclockers.com/forum/143-projektloggar/1285813-540-dark-now-h2o-akrylic/#post14471253







Feel free to ask me about the build!









Cheers, Tobias


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TobbbeSWE*
> 
> Hi guys i come here to join the club and share some 540 experience!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Album of my build on Facebook.* High resolution pics.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.271859722982394&type=1
> 
> *Buildlog on a Swedish forum called Sweclockers*
> 
> http://www.sweclockers.com/forum/143-projektloggar/1285813-540-dark-now-h2o-akrylic/#post14471253
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to ask me about the build!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, Tobias


super clean build, very well done!


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*
> 
> super clean build, very well done!


Well thank you sir!


----------



## Tisca

I'm assuming there are no SP140 Corsair fans and that all 140s are AF series. It's recommended that you use SP (high static pressure) for case fans especially if there are filters involved. I'm planning to get 3x SP120s for the front but wondering if a AF140 or SP120 would be better for exhaust. The exhaust is not as restrictive though. You can get 2-packs cheaper so would be good to know whether to buy 3 or 4. What are you using?

Found info they're working on a SP140 model.


----------



## bond32

So, after owning the Phanteks Enthoo Primo since release, I think I am going to sell it and bought the 540 again. The Primo is the best case. I love it. But it is massive... Need to do some major downsizing. Just need to sell the primo and the two gigantic radiators but bought a st360 and st240 for the air 540 case.

Edit: Make that 3 new rads total: Alphacool ST30 - 360, 240, and 120.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> So, after owning the Phanteks Enthoo Primo since release, I think I am going to sell it and bought the 540 again. The Primo is the best case. I love it. But it is massive... Need to do some major downsizing. Just need to sell the primo and the two gigantic radiators but bought a st360 and st240 for the air 540 case.
> 
> Edit: Make that 3 new rads total: Alphacool ST30 - 360, 240, and 120.


There's always the Corsair Obsidian 450D that just released. Nice mid-tower case with a crap ton of features at a great price point. That'll only save you width space though. Otherwise the 540 is a great option.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> There's always the Corsair Obsidian 450D that just released. Nice mid-tower case with a crap ton of features at a great price point. That'll only save you width space though. Otherwise the 540 is a great option.


Yeah, I really considered it. But having already had had the 540, I really think it is better. Plus, the gigantic window.


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nardustyle*
> 
> hello from italy ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my 540 amd build
> 
> hope you like it


 i like how it looks when you lay it down on it's side!

how did you mount the case feet on the side of the case? was it hard?


----------



## MrMorgan

Just nearly finished.




This was really tight...






There could be more room to work in that case











Ready for testing




All leaking tests OK









Actual look (not finished yet, the UV lights are still not installed and some cables have to be installed


----------



## Clexzor

i7 4770k - 4.6ghz/4.3uncore 1.26vcore / 1.85 vrin
8gb 2400

2x gtx 770's wtaterblocks in couple months ; /


----------



## bond32

Here's my planned layout. All radiators are st30. Will have the 360 in pull, 240 in push pull, and 120 in push. All fans will be AP-15's. My only concern at this point is with getting the outlet of the pump (sitting on the psu) to the cpu block as last I remember that was a tight fit on my first 540 build (although at that time I had a thick rad). I want the tube to route through the top left corner if possible however that may be a tight bend. Pump is an XSPC tank reservoir.

I also plan to have foam under the pump. Fans will be controlled with an nzxt sentry 2. Any thoughts? Only cooling a delid 4770k and 290x right now but hopefully more in the future.


----------



## Batosi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisca*
> 
> I'm assuming there are no SP140 Corsair fans and that all 140s are AF series. It's recommended that you use SP (high static pressure) for case fans especially if there are filters involved. I'm planning to get 3x SP120s for the front but wondering if a AF140 or SP120 would be better for exhaust. The exhaust is not as restrictive though. You can get 2-packs cheaper so would be good to know whether to buy 3 or 4. What are you using?
> 
> Found info they're working on a SP140 model.


Are you planning on doing exhaust on top and back? If so you will have negative pressure which will cause more dust in your system. But AF should be fine for exhaust as you only need to push air through the grill rather than a filter.


----------



## bond32

All fans are intake except the back single 120.


----------



## nardustyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> i like how it looks when you lay it down on it's side!
> how did you mount the case feet on the side of the case? was it hard?


it was very easy ,









3 hole with 









for 1 i've used the hole for psu airflow

i have buy the feet from a ironmongery

this is the feet:



hope i'm clean and helpfull

sorry for my english


----------



## Zimzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisca*
> 
> I'm assuming there are no SP140 Corsair fans and that all 140s are AF series. It's recommended that you use SP (high static pressure) for case fans especially if there are filters involved. I'm planning to get 3x SP120s for the front but wondering if a AF140 or SP120 would be better for exhaust. The exhaust is not as restrictive though. You can get 2-packs cheaper so would be good to know whether to buy 3 or 4. What are you using?
> 
> Found info they're working on a SP140 model.


I have a AF140 in the back seems to push more air than the default fan.


----------



## mastertrixter

i use xigmatech xfb 140s for exhuast and they seem to work well. much better than stock


----------



## melodystyle2003

So which fans to you recommend for better flow and less noise than the stock fans?
I noticed i get 5-8oC less on the gpu if i remove the side panel, so it looks like the air flow should be upgraded, or not?


----------



## smokerings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> So which fans to you recommend for better flow and less noise than the stock fans?
> I noticed i get 5-8oC less on the gpu if i remove the side panel, so it looks like the air flow should be upgraded, or not?


That's one of the reasons I wish the hard drive mounts in the bottom were moved to the back chamber and three 120mm / two 140mm fan mounts were in their place.

Would have a whole lot more air moving up and over those video cards.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> So which fans to you recommend for better flow and less noise than the stock fans?
> I noticed i get 5-8oC less on the gpu if i remove the side panel, so it looks like the air flow should be upgraded, or not?


Hands down, best 140mm fan is the phanteks: http://www.amazon.com/Phanteks-140mm-Radiator-Cooling-PH-F140XP_BK/dp/B00E9NZX7E/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1395874983&sr=8-8&keywords=phanteks


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Hands down, best 140mm fan is the phanteks: http://www.amazon.com/Phanteks-140mm-Radiator-Cooling-PH-F140XP_BK/dp/B00E9NZX7E/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1395874983&sr=8-8&keywords=phanteks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Does that fan fit as a rear exhaust in this case without a mod?

The reason I ask is because of how my AF140 had to be mounted. Look at this picture.



I apologize for the image quality, my camera is terrible. But if you look at the metal lip on the inside edge of the case, you will notice I notched the rubber corners of my AF140 because the lip of the case was protruding into the fan assembly. That phantek fan looks like it has rigid plastic corners that would have the same problem, but worse because of how more dense that plastic looks compared to the rubber corners on my Air Series fan.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Does that fan fit as a rear exhaust in this case without a mod?
> 
> The reason I ask is because of how my AF140 had to be mounted. Look at this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for the image quality, my camera is terrible. But if you look at the metal lip on the inside edge of the case, you will notice I notched the rubber corners of my AF140 because the lip of the case was protruding into the fan assembly. That phantek fan looks like it has rigid plastic corners that would have the same problem, but worse because of how more dense that plastic looks compared to the rubber corners on my Air Series fan.


Look at the thickness of that phanteks versus your fan near the screw holes, the corsair fan has a thicker edge than the Phanteks. So I'm guessing it will work.


----------



## kiario

No No...







the best fans are really the Aerocool DS series. I tested against the Phantek 140XP and the difference is really noticable.

There is nothing better then the Aerocool today.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiario*
> 
> No No...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the best fans are really the Aerocool DS series. I tested against the Phantek 140XP and the difference is really noticable.
> 
> There is nothing better then the Aerocool today.


There is no such thing as the "best" fan. It has to fit the user's needs for it to be best for them. I'm not knocking the Aerocools as I don't have experience with them, but you can't say there is such a thing as a best fan.


----------



## kiario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> There is no such thing as the "best" fan. It has to fit the user's needs for it to be best for them. I'm not knocking the Aerocools as I don't have experience with them, but you can't say there is such a thing as a best fan.


Yes of course you are right. But I think the Aerocool DS series is the best overall fan in regard to noise air pressure and flow. I tested a a bunched of fans and wrote the review in the "new hardware" forum.

Compared the Aerocool against BeQuiet, Noctua, Phantek, Prolimatech, Noiseblocker, Corsair, Cougar, Silverstone and others. Tested with Decibel meter and air flow free and through radiator.

Aerocool was hands down the best overall. Outside case corsair quiet series was quieter but once installed it did produce a resonance sound.

Phantek 140XP had noticable lower air flow and pressure. Sound was OK.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiario*
> 
> Yes of course you are right. But I think the Aerocool DS series is the best overall fan in regard to noise air pressure and flow. I tested a a bunched of fans and wrote the review in the "new hardware" forum.
> 
> Compared the Aerocool against BeQuiet, Noctua, Phantek, Prolimatech, Noiseblocker, Corsair, Cougar, Silverstone and others. Tested with Decibel meter and air flow free and through radiator.
> 
> Aerocool was hands down the best overall. Outside case corsair quiet series was quieter but once installed it did produce a resonance sound.
> 
> Phantek 140XP had noticable lower air flow and pressure. Sound was OK.


Did you test any of the Gentle Typhoons?

Also, could you post a link to your thread of the test?


----------



## kiario

No test of GT because they are not available here. Also production has cancelled on these fans.'

Here is link. http://www.overclock.net/t/1463138/kitguru-aerocool-ds-dead-silence-fan-120mm-and-140mm/140

I compared 140 and 120 mm DS fans with corsair, silverstone and noctua. Both holding in hand and putting on H110 radiator. All tests done at 7v. All corsair fans are the quiet edition.

140mm DS vs corsair af140, silverstone ap141 and noctua flx.
The DS is the clear winner in noise / air pressure.
The af140 is a tiny bit more quiet but can not push air through the radiator nearly as good as DS.
The ap141 is clearly more powerfull through a radiator but is too noisy.
The noctua is bad in both noise and pressure.

120mm DS vs corsair sp,af120 and silverstone ap121
The silverstone ap121 is the best in my opinion. It has best noise / air pressure ratio.
The DS fan is equal in noise but slightly less air pressure
The sp120 was slightöy more quiet but less air pressure.
The af120 was slightly more quiet but far less pressure

For info, these fans i mentioned are the finalists of a larger batch of fans i tested. Mainly 140mm. The fans that did not make it to the finals regarding noise and air pressure ratio are phanteks xp, hp, ts. Prolimatech blue vortex. Cougar vortex. Yate Loon(very noisy). Be quiet sw 120mm. Several noctuas 120mm.

Regarding the 120mm fans, I tested them by placing a filter on one side to see how they can pull air through the filter resistance. To simulate front fan intake which i intend to use the 120mm's for in my air 540 case.

Also by letting them blow on my hairy jaw is a good test for airflow

Regarding the Gelid wings, i cant get the nano bearing version anywhere in Sweden so I will not be able to test it

To add also, i have a Noiseblocker PL2 compard it with the other 120mm fans it is the worst. Sure it is probably the most quiet at 7v but there is no air pressure at all.

So in conclusion, i think the DS 140mm is the best 140mm fan out there for rad/case fan. Its combined noise, air pressure ratio is very good especially at 7v.

For the 120mm i will either go for DS again or the silverstone ap121.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiario*
> 
> No test of GT because they are not available here. Also production has cancelled on these fans.'
> 
> Here is link. http://www.overclock.net/t/1463138/kitguru-aerocool-ds-dead-silence-fan-120mm-and-140mm/140
> 
> I compared 140 and 120 mm DS fans with corsair, silverstone and noctua. Both holding in hand and putting on H110 radiator. All tests done at 7v. All corsair fans are the quiet edition.
> 
> 140mm DS vs corsair af140, silverstone ap141 and noctua flx.
> The DS is the clear winner in noise / air pressure.
> The af140 is a tiny bit more quiet but can not push air through the radiator nearly as good as DS.
> The ap141 is clearly more powerfull through a radiator but is too noisy.
> The noctua is bad in both noise and pressure.
> 
> 120mm DS vs corsair sp,af120 and silverstone ap121
> The silverstone ap121 is the best in my opinion. It has best noise / air pressure ratio.
> The DS fan is equal in noise but slightly less air pressure
> The sp120 was slightöy more quiet but less air pressure.
> The af120 was slightly more quiet but far less pressure
> 
> For info, these fans i mentioned are the finalists of a larger batch of fans i tested. Mainly 140mm. The fans that did not make it to the finals regarding noise and air pressure ratio are phanteks xp, hp, ts. Prolimatech blue vortex. Cougar vortex. Yate Loon(very noisy). Be quiet sw 120mm. Several noctuas 120mm.
> 
> Regarding the 120mm fans, I tested them by placing a filter on one side to see how they can pull air through the filter resistance. To simulate front fan intake which i intend to use the 120mm's for in my air 540 case.
> 
> Also by letting them blow on my hairy jaw is a good test for airflow
> 
> Regarding the Gelid wings, i cant get the nano bearing version anywhere in Sweden so I will not be able to test it
> 
> To add also, i have a Noiseblocker PL2 compard it with the other 120mm fans it is the worst. Sure it is probably the most quiet at 7v but there is no air pressure at all.
> 
> So in conclusion, i think the DS 140mm is the best 140mm fan out there for rad/case fan. Its combined noise, air pressure ratio is very good especially at 7v.
> 
> For the 120mm i will either go for DS again or the silverstone ap121.


Why did you run them at 7v? Just curious. When I buy and test my fans, I personally run my fans at their full speed, I hate fan controllers personally, and I would rather have a fan that I can buy off the shelf, and plug in to a power source and be done with it. So I look for good pressure quiet fans at 12v. Just my personal preference.

Edit: The production of Gentle Typhoon fans has not ceased. Scythe has lost the sales rights to them, Nidec Servo, the actual maker of the fans is looking for another vendor to market them though


----------



## kiario

Aha, good to see them GT continued. I don't use any 120mm in my recent case setup.

Regarding 7V / 12V. I don't run any fans at 12 V due to the much to loud noise all fans make at full RPM. There are no quiet fans at 12V when added multiple in a case. 7V is a good trade off.

I also do not use "fan controller" but instead the rpm reducers supplied with almost every fan brand. 12 > 7 V


----------



## bond32

Wait, just saying you feel more air moved from the fan is in no way a test of anything... I can put an AP-15 side by side to an AF120 and feel more air being moved from the AF120... So why are the ap-15's regarded as so much better? You have no measure of the static pressure of the fans, which in the real world is what helps fans produce temperature change.

Looking at that Aerocool DS fan, the design looks like it does well to move air against no restriction. In addition, although I normally don't pay much attention to the manufacturer's specs, the Phanteks fan has a static pressure max of 1.51 mm where the aerocool is 1.21mm. I haven't found anyone actually measuring the aerocool's static pressure, but there have been a number of testers in the air cooling forum who measured the phanteks fan to be accurate.

Edit: not saying the aerocool is a bad fan, in fact it looks pretty darn cool. But everything I have seen points to the phanteks as the current leader for the 140mm fans due to it's static pressure produced while having extremely quiet noise production.


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Wait, just saying you feel more air moved from the fan is in no way a test of anything... I can put an AP-15 side by side to an AF120 and feel more air being moved from the AF120... So why are the ap-15's regarded as so much better? You have no measure of the static pressure of the fans, which in the real world is what helps fans produce temperature change.
> 
> Looking at that Aerocool DS fan, the design looks like it does well to move air against no restriction. In addition, although I normally don't pay much attention to the manufacturer's specs, the Phanteks fan has a static pressure max of 1.51 mm where the aerocool is 1.21mm. I haven't found anyone actually measuring the aerocool's static pressure, but there have been a number of testers in the air cooling forum who measured the phanteks fan to be accurate.
> 
> Edit: not saying the aerocool is a bad fan, in fact it looks pretty darn cool. But everything I have seen points to the phanteks as the current leader for the 140mm fans due to it's static pressure produced while having extremely quiet noise production.


I wanted to kind of point this out as well. Did you test with instruments to measure cfm, or static pressure? Or did you go by your temps and figure the lower the temps the better? Im not trying to be mean just would like to know how you came to that conclusion if all you did was let it blow on your beard.

Thanks


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mayford5*
> 
> I wanted to kind of point this out as well. Did you test with instruments to measure cfm, or static pressure? Or did you go by your temps and figure the lower the temps the better? Im not trying to be mean just would like to know how you came to that conclusion if all you did was let it blow on your beard.
> 
> Thanks


Are you asking me or the other guy? Either way, there are quite a few of threads in the air cooling forum where people test fans with proper equipment. I'll try to dig a few up.


----------



## bond32

My makeshift case until 540 arrives Lol...

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## kiario

I tested the static pressure by fitting them on a H110. It was quite easy to "feel" the difference of the air pressure through the H110. All i had was my beard but for me this was enough. As example the AF 140 did produce almost zero air flow through the radiator.

Regarding the specs of the Phantek, maybe they are better on paper but not in my test.

Kitguru really likes the aerocool ds series also


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiario*
> 
> I tested the static pressure by fitting them on a H110. It was quite easy to "feel" the difference of the air pressure through the H110. All i had was my beard but for me this was enough. As example the AF 140 did produce almost zero air flow through the radiator.
> 
> Regarding the specs of the Phantek, maybe they are better on paper but not in my test.
> 
> Kitguru really likes the aerocool ds series also


Again, you cannot "feel" static pressure differences. What you "feel" is purely subjective. And the AF 140 is purely a case fan, it isn't designed to move air through any restriction. And as for the review on Kitguru, I think that might be one of the worst reviews I have seen yet. It's 3 pages of talking about the fan and pictures (really? 3??) then comparing it to stock AIO cooler fans. There is zero mention of the concept of static pressure in the entire review...


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Are you asking me or the other guy? Either way, there are quite a few of threads in the air cooling forum where people test fans with proper equipment. I'll try to dig a few up.


Sorry I was asking the other guy. I would love to see the reports. (non sarcastic I really do.)


----------



## kiario

Hello.

Yup, its just my feel of the air flow. I dont have any professional equipment for testing fans but it was non the less a lot of work before i finally found wihat i consider to be the best fan.

If this has contributed to aid someone else in trying to decide for a fan i am happy


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiario*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> Yup, its just my feel of the air flow. I dont have any professional equipment for testing fans but it was non the less a lot of work before i finally found wihat i consider to be the best fan.
> 
> If this has contributed to aid someone else in trying to decide for a fan i am happy


it may influence someones opinion based on your opinion but thats all you have.

without using actual instruments to measure airflow thats all this is, your opinion.

none the less thanks for your opinion


----------



## Tisca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*
> 
> without using actual instruments to measure airflow thats all this is, your opinion.


It doesn't require measuring equipment to determine which one of two blows more on your face or which one makes more noise (if the difference is big enough).


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisca*
> 
> It doesn't require measuring equipment to determine which one of two blows more on your face or which one makes more noise (if the difference is big enough).


The point of all this discussion is that the one blowing more on your face may not always be the better choice regardless of noise...


----------



## Tisca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> The point of all this discussion is that the one blowing more on your face may not always be the better choice regardless of noise...


Well, he ran them through the rad he was using so he's got that going for him. No need to measure static pressure more than that, right?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisca*
> 
> Well, he ran them through the rad he was using so he's got that going for him. No need to measure static pressure more than that, right?


All "feelings" aside, I'd rather know what the temps were on each one in my setup, instead of using my facial hair as the litmus test in it. Hard numbers are always better than a perceived feeling. Ask any woman, feelings aren't always "correct" lol.


----------



## bond32

Still looking for a decent review on the aerocool fans, although I now they are new. However if any of you want to see some awesome comparisons:http://www.overclock.net/t/1274407/fans-the-most-complete-and-comprehensive-array-of-tests-and-benchmarks
http://www.overclock.net/t/1321074/tator-tots-big-quiet-120mm-140mm-fan-round-up
http://www.overclock.net/t/1394467/ocn-daves-air-cooling-guide-updated/300#post_21839573

I highly recommend Dave's guide. He knows just about all there is to know regarding the pc fan world. And just FYI, I have come across multiple people stating how aerocool highly inflates their specs, although most manufacturers do. So the best SP rating of that Aerocool fan of 1.21 mm is probably highly overrated.


----------



## kiario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Still looking for a decent review on the aerocool fans, although I now they are new. However if any of you want to see some awesome comparisons:http://www.overclock.net/t/1274407/fans-the-most-complete-and-comprehensive-array-of-tests-and-benchmarks
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1321074/tator-tots-big-quiet-120mm-140mm-fan-round-up
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1394467/ocn-daves-air-cooling-guide-updated/300#post_21839573
> 
> I highly recommend Dave's guide. He knows just about all there is to know regarding the pc fan world. And just FYI, I have come across multiple people stating how aerocool highly inflates their specs, although most manufacturers do. So the best SP rating of that Aerocool fan of 1.21 mm is probably highly overrated.


Yes I agree with you thats why i decided to spend many hundreds of dollars just to test fans and get the best one in my own opinion.

Lucky we have a return policy that allows me to test the fan and then get a full refund if not satisfied. Store then probably sells them slightly cheaper like a deal of the week or something.

So why not buy a few fans and compare to the Aerocool yourself


----------



## Hikaru12

So someone said in this thread (I think it was the Corsair Rep) that you can remove the case feet. I haven't been able to find the screws that hold them in? Are they under the rubber pads? I'd like to replace them with some aluminum round feet if possible.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hikaru12*
> 
> So someone said in this thread (I think it was the Corsair Rep) that you can remove the case feet. I haven't been able to find the screws that hold them in? Are they under the rubber pads? I'd like to replace them with some aluminum round feet if possible.


Yes, under the rubber pads.


----------



## seanpatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KetchupN1nja*
> 
> Work in progress.


Nice - great idea with the Mass Effect colours!


----------



## MrMorgan

now nearly finished. Just have to think about reservoir lighting









http://abload.de/image.php?img=imag0704tsypy.jpg


----------



## tempest420

Hey everyone. I'm about to build a new rig in an Air 540 and was wondering what the consensus about case fans was? I've read through the much earlier pages of this thread where a lot of people were replacing their corsair fans with gentle typhoons but there hasn't been a whole lot of discussion recently (last 15-20 pages). I am going to be doing 3 intakes in front and then an h100i in the top for exhaust along with another 120mm fan for exhaust against the back of the case. Should I just go with ap-15s and call it a day or is corsair better today (than they were back in the days of page 300~)


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tempest420*
> 
> Hey everyone. I'm about to build a new rig in an Air 540 and was wondering what the consensus about case fans was? I've read through the much earlier pages of this thread where a lot of people were replacing their corsair fans with gentle typhoons but there hasn't been a whole lot of discussion recently (last 15-20 pages). I am going to be doing 3 intakes in front and then an h100i in the top for exhaust along with another 120mm fan for exhaust against the back of the case. Should I just go with ap-15s and call it a day or is corsair better today (than they were back in the days of page 300~)


It depends on what you value most.

If you want the most cooling possible, I'm of the opinion that the AP-15s are the better choice, but if you want the least amount of noise, then the Corsair SP series Quiet Editions are a very good contender. The Performance Edition of the Corsair SP fans are fine fans as well, but they aren't the best performing fans in any one area, they just offer a fairly good compromise between noise and cooling performance without being the best at either.

I went with the Corsair SP Performance editions simply because I valued their aesthetic appeal without having to sacrifice too much performance and I don't care about noise as much as I care about cooling and color scheme.

I would abandon my concern for aesthetics in a heartbeat for some AP-15s though. Those are great fans, however, they can very hard to find in many locations because the manufacturer (Nidec) has ended their deal with Scythe that allowed Scythe to distribute the Gentle Typhoon line of products and Nidec is still searching for a new partner to replace Scythe. Many retail stores in many areas still have a very good stock of the fans from what I read online, so they are still available, but the price and cost of shipping can be a little unpredictable. All of the retailers I usually purchase from have run out and have told me they can't get any more in stock. Last I heard FrozenCPU.com still had several cases of them in stock though. It's been a couple of months since I last heard anything about their inventory though.

There are a few other good choices though you can look into if you have trouble finding the GT AP-15. The Noiseblocker e-Loop B12 is a really good performance fan. Someone a page or so back was also talking about some other fans they had tested that were really good as well. Just remember that not everyone rates and tests fans the same way, so most testing can be fairly subjective. Never trust the manufacturer to rate their products responsibly. Always looks for tests by 3rd parties who test all the fans you wish to compare using the same equipment and methods.

MartinsLiquidLabs.org has some of the best results on fan tests in my opinion. There are some decent reviews on Tom's Hardware as well.


----------



## tempest420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Words


Thanks for the response man. Oddly enough, I hadn't considered aesthetics until you mentioned it. Now I'm tempted to get Ap-15s for the rear exhaust and the h100i and 3x 120mm quiet edition corsairs for the intake >.>


----------



## abirli

Hi everyone! please support a fellow Air 540 in the mod of the month contest going on now!

vote for me @ http://www.overclock.net/t/1475684/mod-of-the-month-march-voting-closing-april-1st


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> Hi everyone! please support a fellow Air 540 in the mod of the month contest going on now!
> 
> vote for me @ http://www.overclock.net/t/1475684/mod-of-the-month-march-voting-closing-april-1st


This was a great build! good stuff man, iv been wanting to do that color scheme with my 500R!


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> This was a great build! good stuff man, iv been wanting to do that color scheme with my 500R!


thanks man, its an awesome color combination

photo montage for those who havent seen it


----------



## draterrojam

I want to play just the tip with your build


----------



## Hikaru12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> This was a great build! good stuff man, iv been wanting to do that color scheme with my 500R!


Same here. I'll be doing a black/gold themed build with those same Monsoon fittings and that same gold block. Shoulda grabbed a Seasonic X series gold to match but I got the Corsair RM. Anyway, you've got my vote.


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> I want to play just the tip with your build


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hikaru12*
> 
> Same here. I'll be doing a black/gold themed build with those same Monsoon fittings and that same gold block. Shoulda grabbed a Seasonic X series gold to match but I got the Corsair RM. Anyway, you've got my vote.


Thanks guys!!


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> Hi everyone! please support a fellow Air 540 in the mod of the month contest going on now!
> 
> vote for me @ http://www.overclock.net/t/1475684/mod-of-the-month-march-voting-closing-april-1st
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Fellow Air 540 owner or not, you got my vote - that's a gorgeous build! Nice work!


----------



## ssgtnubb

Got my vote.


----------



## draterrojam




----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hikaru12*
> 
> Same here. I'll be doing a black/gold themed build with those same Monsoon fittings and that same gold block. Shoulda grabbed a Seasonic X series gold to match but I got the Corsair RM. Anyway, you've got my vote.


Go have a look at @shilka psu roundup and reviews, those RM PSU's are known to be not that good. Just a heads up.

Edit: link, http://www.overclock.net/t/1455892/why-you-should-not-buy-a-corsair-rm-psu


----------



## draterrojam

couple new fans, ram and cables.....sorry for the bad camera phone pic.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Go have a look at @shilka psu roundup and reviews, those RM PSU's are known to be not that good. Just a heads up.
> 
> Edit: link, http://www.overclock.net/t/1455892/why-you-should-not-buy-a-corsair-rm-psu


Shilka doesn't factor in other things like warranty support. Yeah, it might not be the absolute best available, but it also isn't a bad option. I'd personally have no problem running my main system with an rm psu.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> couple new fans, ram and cables.....sorry for the bad camera phone pic.


where did you get the GPU cable? I am guessing that, that kind of cable would work on any GPU? The one that came with mine is rather terrible


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> where did you get the GPU cable? I am guessing that, that kind of cable would work on any GPU? The one that came with mine is rather terrible


On newegg. It is the silverstone sleeved cable extensions. I like them better than nzxt because silverstone uses cloth and is much easier to move around.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Shilka doesn't factor in other things like warranty support. Yeah, it might not be the absolute best available, but it also isn't a bad option. I'd personally have no problem running my main system with an rm psu.


But, are you?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> But, are you?


No. It wasn't out yet and the 1300 g2 was at a stupid good price when I bought it. A deal I definitely couldn't pass up.


----------



## Kovoet

Right recabling now complete and my PC is now complete
https://imageshack.com/i/jwavt8j
https://imageshack.com/i/0m2j34j
https://imageshack.com/i/0sskwjj
https://imageshack.com/i/f1ggn4j
https://imageshack.com/i/0lzb6uj
https://imageshack.com/i/mv9olnj
https://imageshack.com/i/0k8rnbj


----------



## goodenough88

Has anyone done a fill port through the top of the case?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodenough88*
> 
> Has anyone done a fill port through the top of the case?


I plan on it with my rebuild.


----------



## Spelio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kovoet*
> 
> Right recabling now complete and my PC is now complete
> https://imageshack.com/i/jwavt8j
> https://imageshack.com/i/0m2j34j
> https://imageshack.com/i/0sskwjj
> https://imageshack.com/i/f1ggn4j
> https://imageshack.com/i/0lzb6uj
> https://imageshack.com/i/mv9olnj
> https://imageshack.com/i/0k8rnbj


Looking awesome! Great build you have there! One last thing to consider, maybe paint the front wire mesh grill red too!


----------



## buffnerd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kovoet*
> 
> Right recabling now complete and my PC is now complete
> https://imageshack.com/i/jwavt8j
> https://imageshack.com/i/0m2j34j
> https://imageshack.com/i/0sskwjj
> https://imageshack.com/i/f1ggn4j
> https://imageshack.com/i/0lzb6uj
> https://imageshack.com/i/mv9olnj
> https://imageshack.com/i/0k8rnbj


My apologies, but I drooled all over your pc


----------



## kiario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kovoet*
> 
> Right recabling now complete and my PC is now complete
> https://imageshack.com/i/jwavt8j
> https://imageshack.com/i/0m2j34j
> https://imageshack.com/i/0sskwjj
> https://imageshack.com/i/f1ggn4j
> https://imageshack.com/i/0lzb6uj
> https://imageshack.com/i/mv9olnj
> https://imageshack.com/i/0k8rnbj


Is cooling better with the bottom of the case covered?


----------



## Kovoet

Cooling the same but so much less dust and a lot quieter


----------



## bond32

I considered making a build log, but I got too excited and just started putting stuff together. Ordered 3 st30 radiators and strangely 2 of them came in early. So I got all the stuff in order to put together. Here's just a quick progress picture: 

This is my first time with Alphacool and I have to say I am very impressed. Build quality is truly the best. My only very minor complaint is with the logo stickers, just wish they would stick better. I am excited to see what kinds of performance these ST30's can do. Looks by the size I could have easily gone with the XT45 series however I will be happy with the thinner radiators. Having experience with the phoyba g-changer which is essentially a UT-60, I don't think thick radiators are really necessary.

Other notes: My first 540 build I had a few issues finding a good location for the pump. I am using an XSPC D5 tank reservoir which is just sitting on some foam pads on the power supply. I need to likely figure out some better way of attaching it (perhaps adhesive). Also my first 540 build I managed to scuff up the outer plastic fairly bad. Going to try to not do that again...

I have 8 AP-15's and 2 XSPC 2000 rpm fans. I could potentially use all 8 on the 360 and 240: 360 in push/pull and 240 in pull. Then use one of the XSPC fans on the back single 120 radiator. However I will need to order more screws as I don't quite understand Alphacool sending 35mm screws (too long). But my thinking is that push pull performance on the ST30 isn't really necessary. I plan to bring the ap-15's down to around 800-1000 rpm. My current plan is to have one set of fans on the radiators which leaves me with 2 spare AP-15's. Perhaps I will order additional screws later.

Final thoughts: this case truly is a masterpiece. I was so excited when the Phanteks Enthoo Primo came out and I never even considered the size of it to be a problem. As amazing of a case the Primo is, it is just entirely too big for me. The 540 seems so much better over the newer cases like the h440, corsair 450d, for reasons like it's unique design and gigantic window.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kovoet*
> 
> Right recabling now complete and my PC is now complete
> https://imageshack.com/i/0lzb6uj


Beat me to the punch on the carbon fiber. Just ordered a roll last night from Amazon. Your build looks really good.


----------



## mayford5

I would like to officially join the club!!!!!









Her are some of my pics















I'm not real happy with the backside but it will do for now.

I found I am not very good at bending the pipe so I have to buy a few more to finish. Now that I have failed a few times and finished the second time I can do it pretty well.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mayford5*
> 
> I would like to officially join the club!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her are some of my pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not real happy with the backside but it will do for now.
> 
> I found I am not very good at bending the pipe so I have to buy a few more to finish. Now that I have failed a few times and finished the second time I can do it pretty well.


I like it!

Have you guys ever thought of filling the tubes with damp sand when you bend so it doesn't crush like that? I know that trick from bending thin metal tubing. Then you just rinse it out until it's clean.


----------



## goodenough88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mayford5*
> 
> I would like to officially join the club!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her are some of my pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not real happy with the backside but it will do for now.
> 
> I found I am not very good at bending the pipe so I have to buy a few more to finish. Now that I have failed a few times and finished the second time I can do it pretty well.


You have got your build looking unreal champ!!!

How have you got the fill port connected to the case & then to the reservoir? I'm considering having a fill port connected to the top like you have, so any info & tips would be awesome.


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> I like it!
> 
> Have you guys ever thought of filling the tubes with damp sand when you bend so it doesn't crush like that? I know that trick from bending thin metal tubing. Then you just rinse it out until it's clean.


A big Thank you

No but that sounds like a good idea. However I have a silicon insert that keeps it from doing that I just forgot to put it in till after I started heating it up on a couple. The ones I did right didn't have any issues. the biggest issue I had was measuring from one side to the other. I would always just be a little off and the bend was just not exact so it wouldn't seal propery. I have some more tubing on the way and I am going to finish the rest now that I have more precise measurements.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodenough88*
> 
> You have got your build looking unreal champ!!!
> 
> How have you got the fill port connected to the case & then to the reservoir? I'm considering having a fill port connected to the top like you have, so any info & tips would be awesome.


Thank you. The port I bought has a nut on the bottom with threads and you just put it in the 1" drilled hole and cinch it up. On the bottom of the port you also have 1/4" threading for a normal fitting for tygon or flexible tubing and then on top of my Res is another threaded hole for a fitting. I connected them with a short piece of flexible tubing left over from another build.


So above where the res is on the top of the case there is a plastic removable top and the port fit between that and the metal top of the case.










This is the one I bought and for someone who isn't exactly great with their hands it was pretty easy to do. Just have to make sure you measure first. what I did was turn the case upside down and put a sharpy in the res top and drew a circle when mounting the res to the back of the case. Then I drilled the metal, put the plastic top back on, drew a circle through the hole in the metal, and then drilled the hole in the plastic. I found the 1" hole saw at Ace for $13.


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*


Sir.

Can you tell me why you decided to include a bag with this case?
It yells Top of the Line case, yet in my case (and Linus's) both of us got a heavy static shock from the bag.
Would a clear or black plastic bag not be more ideal?


----------



## mayford5

The bag is for the sack race after you have fun with your build .


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mayford5*
> 
> The bag is for the sack race after you have fun with your build .


Ahh... So you were the Hobbit in Lord of the Rings?


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S1lv3rflame*
> 
> Ahh... So you were the Hobbit in Lord of the Rings?


Quite possibly. I may have to check the credits though.









By the way I got shocked too. It wasn't bad for me though but I did find it kind of strange.


----------



## mgdman546

Quick question for anybody willing to help.

I have had this case for a while now and love it, currently have a 280 mm rad up front and would like to know how much work modding (If anyone has installed it) to put a 420 mm radiator in the front with 3 fans push only. Thickest i would go is 45 mm as that is what I have now.

Or I know it would be easier to just get a 360 but I like a challenge. Right now all i have in my loop is 2 gtx 770's and max load with the alaphacool 280 temps are 40 degrees; however I plan on adding a cpu block in the future and will need the larger rad.

I guess the right ? is, how big a performance difference will i notice between the 360 and 420 if its only 2 or 3 degrees i guess its not worth it.

Thanks.


----------



## bond32

To get a 420 to fit you would have to cut out a section on the top for it to hang out of. Even then the fans would be offset so bad they wouldn't get near the airflow they need. A 360 would be more effective even with modification and a 420.


----------



## pcfoo

I second that trying to get the 420 in doesn't really worth it, and you will probably end up chewing the case / ruining its cube look for little benefits.
360s already are a tight fit - depending on using HDD on the front bay and the rad type/size.

Since you already have a 280, I would go for a 2nd 280 if I wanted better temps. Bolt on addition with no hassle, cleaner look, possibly interchangeable parts etc.


----------



## bond32

That's not a bad option, although personally I prefer 120mm for ap-15's. Unless you're using the phanteks 140mm fans or have those, you might consider a 280 and 360.


----------



## loki_racer

Can I join the cool kids club?

An Air 540 with 2 UT60 280's mounted up.



I ran out of time and had to get it back together for work this morning. I'll pull the gray lines out this weekend and replace with white hard lines.


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcfoo*
> 
> I second that trying to get the 420 in doesn't really worth it, and you will probably end up chewing the case / ruining its cube look for little benefits.
> 360s already are a tight fit - depending on using HDD on the front bay and the rad type/size.
> 
> Since you already have a 280, I would go for a 2nd 280 if I wanted better temps. Bolt on addition with no hassle, cleaner look, possibly interchangeable parts etc.


I agree with this.


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> That's not a bad option, although personally I prefer 120mm for ap-15's. Unless you're using the phanteks 140mm fans or have those, you might consider a 280 and 360.


Won't fit.
I can barely fit XSPC AX360 + EX240.

Tho I use P/P on both...maybe if you have the fans in the shroud for the 360 it fits...


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcfoo*
> 
> Won't fit.
> I can barely fit XSPC AX360 + EX240.
> 
> Tho I use P/P on both...maybe if you have the fans in the shroud for the 360 it fits...


Yea push pull definitely won't fit. Although if it's a thin radiator it probably performs well in push only. I too have my st30 360 in p/p and 240 in pull, won't fit any more fans in there.


----------



## Hikaru12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Go have a look at @shilka psu roundup and reviews, those RM PSU's are known to be not that good. Just a heads up.
> 
> Edit: link, http://www.overclock.net/t/1455892/why-you-should-not-buy-a-corsair-rm-psu


That sucks. I usually buy my components piece by piece which is risky but now I'm out of the Newegg return date. Should I try to sell it on eBay or something and go for a Seasonic X series?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hikaru12*
> 
> That sucks. I usually buy my components piece by piece which is risky but now I'm out of the Newegg return date. Should I try to sell it on eBay or something and go for a Seasonic X series?


Personally, I would. It's really up to you, obviously. I've never honestly been a fan of most corsair products, but especially their PSU's, as there are PSU's that are equal to theirs or better, for cheaper. Heck, I only have the Air 540 because it was a freebie from one of my distributors, and it seemed like it would be a fun build


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Personally, I would. It's really up to you, obviously. I've never honestly been a fan of most corsair products, but especially their PSU's, as there are PSU's that are equal to theirs or better, for cheaper. Heck, I only have the Air 540 because it was a freebie from one of my distributors, and it seemed like it would be a fun build


I would have to find the article but some of the Corsair PSUs are made by seasonic and some aren't. When put through the oscilloscope the Seasonic Corsair PSU's are usually at the top for stability, efficiency, and longevity. I wish people would understand that there are two different kinds of Corsair PSU's and you can't lump all in together.

Here is a breakdown by Toms about PSU mfgs and who actually sells them and builds them. I went to the C's


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mayford5*
> 
> I would have to find the article but some of the Corsair PSUs are made by seasonic and some aren't. When put through the oscilloscope the Seasonic Corsair PSU's are usually at the top for stability, efficiency, and longevity. I wish people would understand that there are two different kinds of Corsair PSU's and you can't lump all in together.
> 
> Here is a breakdown by Toms about PSU mfgs and who actually sells them and builds them. I went to the C's


I agree, if you would read my previous posts, you would see that. My problem, is that even on the models that seasonic is the maker for, the seasonic units are CHEAPER than the equivalent corsair unit. So why buy the corsair? Just for the name? No thanks.

I don't have an issue with corsair as a company, I just don't understand paying more for something just because it says corsair, that's ******ed.

I referenced @shilka before, the OCN resident guru on PSU's, and previously stated that the name on the psu doesn't matter, only the OEM does. I'll take first hand knowledge over what the payed reviewers like toms hardware say also, just my feelings, but I've seen toms do reviews on products in the past that they had horrible issues with, and still give them a passing score, I stopped looking at theirs reviews then. Just my


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Personally, I wouldnt. It's really up to you, obviously. I've never honestly been a fan of most corsair products, but especially their PSU's, as there are PSU's that are equal to theirs or better, for cheaper. Heck, I only have the Air 540 because it was a freebie from one of my distributors, and it seemed like it would be a fun build


That's your opinion, and I can respect that, but there are good reasons to buy Corsair PSUs and their products in general. Their level of support is amazing. I put in a ticket because I lost a mounting nut for my he 10th while moving and asked how I could buy one. A day later, no questions asked I had a tracking number. In a few days I had a brand new full mounting kit. Sure, some of their stuff is higher priced than the competition, but I doubt the competition has that level of support. I know for a fact season is doesn't do things like that.


----------



## mgdman546

Thanks for the help guys, a 360 with less headache sounds good to me. I will check measurements and see id like to match the alphacool with another one the rad is awesome.

Far as fans go push only is enough as I have 2 pwm deltas laying around from my last computer, so I can just pick up one more.

Appreciate the input again and will post some pics when it's finished.


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I agree, if you would read my previous posts, you would see that. My problem, is that even on the models that seasonic is the maker for, the seasonic units are CHEAPER than the equivalent corsair unit. *So why buy the corsair? Just for the name? No thanks*.
> 
> I don't have an issue with corsair as a company, I just don't understand paying more for something just because it says corsair, that's ******ed.
> 
> I referenced @shilka before, the OCN resident guru on PSU's, and previously stated *that the name on the psu doesn't matter, only the OEM* does. I'll take first hand knowledge over what the payed reviewers like toms hardware say also, just my feelings, but I've seen toms do reviews on products in the past that they had horrible issues with, and still give them a passing score, I stopped looking at theirs reviews then. Just my


That I agree with 100%. However when I bought my HX650 the equivalent Seasonic was about $50 more. So I guess it really depends on what you are looking for and when you buy it. By the way, how far back was this conversation? I read the last 5 pages and I would have sworn I didn't see anything to reference what you were saying. I apologize for taking your words out of context.


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> That's your opinion, and I can respect that, but there are good reasons to buy Corsair PSUs and their products in general. *Their level of support is amazing*. I put in a ticket because I lost a mounting nut for my he 10th while moving and asked how I could buy one. A day later, no questions asked I had a tracking number. In a few days I had a brand new full mounting kit. Sure, some of their stuff is higher priced than the competition, but I doubt the competition has that level of support. I know for a fact season is doesn't do things like that.


Yep. With my 650D the front filter had some broken tabs from shipping. I contacted support and without any questions about how it got broken they sent me a new one. I fully expected them to hound me about misuse or something like that but they just said it's in the mail.


----------



## Hikaru12

The 1050 model of Seasonic X is $350 on Newegg and $250 on Amazon. I bought my RM for $180. I could downgrade and go with the 850 and still stay within my price range but I'm ready to say #[email protected]! it lol


----------



## kiario

I found out by repositioning the 2 140 mm intake fans air cooling to the bottom of the front wall I can lower my temps by 3 degrees C in a sli setup.
The original position of the fans is not optimal for air flow to reach the gpu's.


----------



## subie

Just built this rig. Love the 540.


----------



## hx-3

Recent pictures of my 540 set up. It's my Blue Devil system and it's been running great since last summer. I'll be adding a white LED strip inside (NZXT model recommended?) and new radiator fans (probably SP120's, even though I get great CPU and GPU temperatures while OC'ed with what I'm currently using). And I'll probaby use white compression fittings instead of the blue ones I'm currently using down the road. I'm all ears to any suggestions, etc. Just don't give me any crap about Duke from this tournament.


----------



## bond32

Got the third radiator installed, just bleeding the air out then good to go. I opted to use barb fittings only this time and hopefully no clamps, however I think the bends around the cpu block put too much pressure on the hose and I had to use worm drive clamps. Maybe I'll order some black ones...

Also had to put the exhaust fan on the outside of the case, wouldn't fit because the hose for the 240 was in the way. Had not considered that until I tried to fit it in.


----------



## Pip Boy

really like the look of this case, just wish the back was for more than 4x drives and a psu. I would of liked to of seen a stacker at the back with a fractal design type tray system and 10x drives


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> really like the look of this case, just wish the back was for more than 4x drives and a psu. I would of liked to of seen a stacker at the back with a fractal design type tray system and 10x drives


Yes, but that would have increased the price. This is not a "high-end" case by any means. It's a Carbide. It has plastic. It doesn't have every feature in the world. They were going for a certain price bracket it and obviously some features were "cut" to make it that way. And honestly, besides enthustiast and people who who have a ton of media, why would you needs more than 2 drive bays. There are easy ways to circumvent this though. I know one user posted a drive cage that fits 5 drives that can mount above the PSU. I use a dual drive bay adapter to have 3 3TB drives. Those are just two options that don't require any modifications to the case.


----------



## Pbman91

Just a start to the BATTLE CUBE lets see where it can go


----------



## LeoYunta

Hi guys, this case is on my way and I just wanna know if I can put a 360mm radiator (Like this one : Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 360mm) in the front of the case without modding or cutting it ?

Thank you !


----------



## MOSER91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeoYunta*
> 
> Hi guys, this case is on my way and I just wanna know if I can put a 360mm radiator (Like this one : Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 360mm) in the front of the case without modding or cutting it ?
> 
> Thank you !


Yes it fits perfectly.


----------



## LeoYunta

Thank you sir, much appreciated !


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeoYunta*
> 
> Hi guys, this case is on my way and I just wanna know if I can put a 360mm radiator (Like this one : Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 360mm) in the front of the case without modding or cutting it ?
> 
> Thank you !


Depending on your graphics card(s) and motherboard, you can even fit up to a UT60 240 and 360 without modding.


----------



## LeoYunta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Depending on your graphics card(s) and motherboard, you can even fit up to a UT60 240 and 360 without modding.


Thinking of a 240 up and a 360 front, I've 2x GTX 780 Classified, and a Gigabyte Z87-UD5H


----------



## Haulien

Here's mine. Almost finished!










I'm kind of curious though, what's everyone's back panels look like? Or do you all have so much room that it's turned into something like this:









(I promise, I WILL clean this up eventually...)


----------



## MillerLite1314

Got a new toy today for my 540. Have a few more things coming to add to my build next week and gonna redo the sleeving on psu as well. Gonna add some charcoal Grey paracord to it. thinking about upgrading to an h100i from an h80i as well next month.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> 
> 
> Got a new toy today for my 540. Have a few more things coming to add to my build next week and gonna redo the sleeving on psu as well. Gonna add some charcoal Grey paracord to it. thinking about upgrading to an h100i from an h80i as well next month.


Aaaaaw, it's so tiny and cute.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Aaaaaw, it's so tiny and cute.


Hey hey now. I'll be adding some bigger ones later


----------



## Blufkip

Hello all,

Finally got my build finished!
Including:
-Intel i7-4770K (@4.0Ghz)
-Corsair H105 (with 2x SP120 perf. fans in pull)
-Corsair Dominator 1866Mhz (2x4gb)
-Corsair Ax860i
-Msi Mpower Max Ac
-Msi Geforce Gtx 780 Lightning
-Samsung 840 series 250gb ssd
-&(2 old Hdd's)
-LG cd/dvd rw drive
-Sentry mesh fancontroller
-3x AF120 quiet & 1x AF140
-&some custom dustfilters on top &back
-2x Alchemy 30cm white leds
oh yeah.. I also used the Corsair carbide 540 air case in case someone asks

Below some pics:





Greetz,


----------



## jameyscott

I really like the recessed lighting. I don't think I've seen that before with this case


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blufkip*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my build finished!
> Including:
> -Intel i7-4770K (@4.0Ghz)
> -Corsair H105 (with 2x SP120 perf. fans in pull)
> -Corsair Dominator 1866Mhz (2x4gb)
> -Corsair Ax860i
> -Msi Mpower Max Ac
> -Msi Geforce Gtx 780 Lightning
> -Samsung 840 series 250gb ssd
> -&(2 old Hdd's)
> -LG cd/dvd rw drive
> -Sentry mesh fancontroller
> -3x AF120 quiet & 1x AF140
> -&some custom dustfilters on top &back
> -2x Alchemy 30cm white leds
> oh yeah.. I also used the Corsair carbide 540 air case in case someone asks
> 
> Below some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetz,


Looks good







how is that H105?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I really like the recessed lighting. I don't think I've seen that before with this case


I haven't either. It's actually not a bad idea. I had to get adjustable LED strips because my original bars were causing an annoying glare on the acrylic panel.


----------



## Blufkip

Thanks!








The H105 is my first watercooling, it is running between 30-34degrees C idle on 4ghz. I think it's doing great.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blufkip*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The H105 is my first watercooling, it is running between 30-34degrees C idle on 4ghz. I think it's doing great.


What is your ambient temps and voltages? Any power saving features enabled?


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Yes, they are the same. Provide me your ticket # and I will look into your inquiry.


Well, since I can't order off the Corsair online store. I'm trying to get it elsewhere.

Would the hard drive tray be the identical to the one found in the 600T as well? A little pricey at $5.99 but I don't really have a choice.









Not sure if posting links are allowed... but here's the item in question.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=32829


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I really like the recessed lighting. I don't think I've seen that before with this case


I tried to do recess lighting with a CCFL kit behind my H100i. It looked great for about 12 hours until the CCFLs got hot enough to melt the glue holding them in place. While looking for a way to solve that problem, I ended up getting the NZXT Hue and gave up the original idea.

That build makes me wish I had stuck it out and solved my problem rather than going a different route when I did.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> Well, since I can't order off the Corsair online store. I'm trying to get it elsewhere.
> 
> Would the hard drive tray be the identical to the one found in the 600T as well? A little pricey at $5.99 but I don't really have a choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if posting links are allowed... but here's the item in question.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=32829


That will work. I have both the 600T and the Air 540. When I moved my rig out of the 600T I didn't even remove the drives from the trays, I just transferred the trays from my 600T directly into the 540.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> Well, since I can't order off the Corsair online store. I'm trying to get it elsewhere.
> 
> Would the hard drive tray be the identical to the one found in the 600T as well? A little pricey at $5.99 but I don't really have a choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if posting links are allowed... but here's the item in question.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=32829


Yes, they are the same. Did you ever get a chance to create that ticket?


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> That will work. I have both the 600T and the Air 540. When I moved my rig out of the 600T I didn't even remove the drives from the trays, I just transferred the trays from my 600T directly into the 540.


Great news. Just ordered the part. Thank you! +Repped.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mayford5*
> 
> Quite possibly. I may have to check the credits though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way I got shocked too. It wasn't bad for me though but I did find it kind of strange.


Yup, got shocked unboxing the case as well.


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Yes, they are the same. Did you ever get a chance to create that ticket?


Nope. Didn't bother with the ticket since getting such a small item shipped over here would've been too impractical. So I just ordered it with a bunch of other stuff on another site.

I would've placed an order for it if the Corsair store had the AX860i red sleeved cables were in stock.









Thanks for the help, anyway, Corsair Joseph.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> Nope. Didn't bother with the ticket since getting such a small item shipped over here would've been too impractical. So I just ordered it with a bunch of other stuff on another site.
> 
> I would've placed an order for it if the Corsair store had the AX860i red sleeved cables were in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help, anyway, Corsair Joseph.


Ah I see. No problem at all. If you need anything else, feel free to contact me directly


----------



## Spelio

Haha, anyone want to mega cool their PC's? Found this beaut on craigslist. http://columbia.craigslist.org/sys/4385208777.html


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spelio*
> 
> Haha, anyone want to mega cool their PC's? Found this beaut on craigslist. http://columbia.craigslist.org/sys/4385208777.html


someone paid good money for that. blocks and a pump and that is one heck of a cooling setup.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spelio*
> 
> Haha, anyone want to mega cool their PC's? Found this beaut on craigslist. http://columbia.craigslist.org/sys/4385208777.html


Wat. Buy that and ship it to me!


----------



## Spelio

Anyone want to mega cool their PC?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> someone paid good money for that. blocks and a pump and that is one heck of a cooling setup.


Yea, I'm sure just one of those rads would be triple the asking price. Although I wonder if it's full of something. In the last pic there's some blue stuff inside of the cut hose, wonder what that's all about. I'm almost considering texting the guy, but then really, what in the hell would I do with it?!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spelio*
> 
> Anyone want to mega cool their PC?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> someone paid good money for that. blocks and a pump and that is one heck of a cooling setup.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I'm sure just one of those rads would be triple the asking price. Although I wonder if it's full of something. In the last pic there's some blue stuff inside of the cut hose, wonder what that's all about. I'm almost considering texting the guy, but then really, what in the hell would I do with it?!
Click to expand...

Clean it up and make an awesome loop or resell it.


----------



## Spelio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spelio*
> 
> Haha, anyone want to mega cool their PC's? Found this beaut on craigslist. http://columbia.craigslist.org/sys/4385208777.html


Think i'm going to call tomorrow. Hell, the fans alone would be worth it. I'll keep everyone updated


----------



## Spelio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Clean it up and make an awesome loop or resell it.


I was thinking of parting it out. Like you said, just add a pump and a block, it looks like everything else is there. Maybe take one of the rads out and fit it in my case. Pump and a block wouldn't be that much, would they?


----------



## Spelio

Update: I called the number but only left a voice mail. Haven't heard back yet. Tried to text the number last night, and it came back saying the number is a land line. So, here I sit waiting!


----------



## directorJay

Air 540 owner here!















and recently I changed the back exhaust to a Corsair AF140 LED




but I have a question, I plan to change the fans of my H100i soon, was thinking of a push/pull configuration with good static pressure fans, since I mainly edit videos with this rig, my CPU always gets too hot, it's a 4770k overclocked to 4.2ghz only. But since I live in a tropical place (Philippines), it's rly hot here and so it intensifies the heat of my CPU also (or am I wrong?) it goes to max 75C (or even like 80C) while I'm editing and especially if I'm rendering

the problem is that as you can see on the 2nd photo and the last photo, below the H100i is just the 140mm radiator fan with no horizontal clearance at all, I'm thinking if I'm gonna place a fan there, it will be a problem, for sure.

should I force a fan into there? (somehow, or I think that's rly impossible) or completely remove one side of the fans on my Kraken x60 that is the radiator of my g10 GPU cooler, cooling my 290x.

or work with 3 fans only with the radiator? I am no genius when it comes to this, is uneven fans on a radiator even applicable.

I want both my components to last long, like I wish I could push/pull all of them, even if it's just a little celsius improvement, I'd take it.

anyway here's another photo showcasing the might air 540!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mayford5

Spelio I have wondered for a while what your avatar was and so I looked it up. WOW! what a crazy commercial. I spent some time in Japan and I have seen some pretty weird stuff but man that commercial is pretty close to the top. Anyone else wondering too search Anabuki Chan commercials.on youtube. It will at least make you chuckle.


----------



## Spelio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mayford5*
> 
> Spelio I have wondered for a while what your avatar was and so I looked it up. WOW! what a crazy commercial. I spent some time in Japan and I have seen some pretty weird stuff but man that commercial is pretty close to the top. Anyone else wondering too search Anabuki Chan commercials.on youtube. It will at least make you chuckle.


Ha, I never knew it was from a commercial. I saw it many, many years go (10+ easily) on a forum or website somewhere and thought it was too funny to not use. I'll have to look that up, thanks for the info!


----------



## Spelio

HAHAHAHAH OMG HAHAHAHHAHA I just watched the video. WOW that's insane.




Thanks man for finding this out!









REP+ for that!


----------



## buffnerd

Dont know if anyone else posted this.

Air 540 for 109.99

http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=85696&vpn=CC-9011030-WW&manufacture=Corsair&promoid=1020

http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=93180&vpn=CC-9011048-WW&manufacture=Corsair&promoid=1020

http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=90810&vpn=CC-9011034-WLED&manufacture=Corsair&promoid=1020


----------



## Caldeio

Same, I was like woah!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *directorJay*
> 
> Air 540 owner here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and recently I changed the back exhaust to a Corsair AF140 LED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I have a question, I plan to change the fans of my H100i soon, was thinking of a push/pull configuration with good static pressure fans, since I mainly edit videos with this rig, my CPU always gets too hot, it's a 4770k overclocked to 4.2ghz only. But since I live in a tropical place (Philippines), it's rly hot here and so it intensifies the heat of my CPU also (or am I wrong?) it goes to max 75C (or even like 80C) while I'm editing and especially if I'm rendering
> 
> the problem is that as you can see on the 2nd photo and the last photo, below the H100i is just the 140mm radiator fan with no horizontal clearance at all, I'm thinking if I'm gonna place a fan there, it will be a problem, for sure.
> 
> should I force a fan into there? (somehow, or I think that's rly impossible) or completely remove one side of the fans on my Kraken x60 that is the radiator of my g10 GPU cooler, cooling my 290x.
> 
> or work with 3 fans only with the radiator? I am no genius when it comes to this, is uneven fans on a radiator even applicable.
> 
> I want both my components to last long, like I wish I could push/pull all of them, even if it's just a little celsius improvement, I'd take it.
> 
> anyway here's another photo showcasing the might air 540!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey post in the z87 sabertooth thread too









Are you talking about push/pull on the h100? I have a h110 and I don't think it fits.

I'll be posting up pics of my build tomorrow. Finally got my replacement stock case fans!


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spelio*
> 
> HAHAHAHAH OMG HAHAHAHHAHA I just watched the video. WOW that's insane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man for finding this out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REP+ for that!


Thanks I just thought it was pretty funny. And you found the translated version. I still don't really understand why a construction company would have a commercial like that but I don't fully understand the Japanese either.


----------



## ?Dirty?

anyone know where to get cheap dust filters for the top/ bottom?


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *?Dirty?*
> 
> anyone know where to get cheap dust filters for the top/ bottom?


"cheap"? And you could always make one wish screen mesh from a hardware store if you are going for "cheap".
My real question is....why for the top and bottom? are you in-taking from the top and from the bottom? I live in an old apartment and it gets dusty, like real annoyingly dusty and my 540 case hardly has any dust in it. But to each his own.
Filters can be found here but they, imho, take away from the good looks of the case.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *?Dirty?*
> 
> anyone know where to get cheap dust filters for the top/ bottom?


Women's hosiery can be used to make cheap filters. You just need to make some of kind of frame to hold it in place.


----------



## DF is BUSY

my white model came in the mail last night, wow the case is very eye catching!

its also a lot smaller than what I thought it would be too hah

looking forward to building in it tonight.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *?Dirty?*
> 
> anyone know where to get cheap dust filters for the top/ bottom?


Anyone know why you would want to strangle the airflow of your computer with a filter instead of just cleaning it periodically??


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Anyone know why you would want to strangle the airflow of your computer with a filter instead of just cleaning it periodically??


Live in an arid environment where sand in the house is commonplace and then get back to us.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Live in an arid environment where sand in the house is commonplace and then get back to us.


I do, I'll still never use a filter. They are more hassle than benefit, and since most folks put them on, the figure they have filters, so they don't look at them much, it compounds the issue. Sand, dust, animal dander and fur, my wife's hair, I've got it all in my home. It takes me 5 minutes to clean out my STH10 once a month. And it's free, and doesn't neuter my airflow.


----------



## Wiz766

Does anyone know about mounting a XSPC Photon 270 pump/res combo, 240mm and 360mm inside this bad boy? I wasnt considering the length of the 270 when I ordered it


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Does anyone know about mounting a XSPC Photon 270 pump/res combo, 240mm and 360mm inside this bad boy? I wasnt considering the length of the 270 when I ordered it


Since you got the photon, I'm assuming you wanted to mount the res in the board side of the case and not the psu side, correct?

Will it not fit on the rear panel between the window and GPU's? I've seen several pump/res combos mounted there in this forum thread.


----------



## Wiz766

Yes that is correct. I was thinking of mounting the 140mm exhaust on the outside or horizontally mounting the 270 on the bottom?


----------



## Blufkip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *?Dirty?*
> 
> anyone know where to get cheap dust filters for the top/ bottom?


I bought some of these filters, they are thin, easy to cut in the size you need & very cheap compared to those expensive Demciflex ;-)
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/22510/ffi-188/200mm_Ultra_Thin_Flexible_Fan_Dust_Filter_045mm_Thick.html?tl=g47c223&id=hLjFhe4A

Edit: I used 1 for my PSU side and 1,5 in length for my top. Good luck!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Yes that is correct. I was thinking of mounting the 140mm exhaust on the outside or horizontally mounting the 270 on the bottom?


With that much rad, I would forget the rear exhaust, the air will be getting pushed out really well already, and use the rear panel to mount the pump/res if your GPU/s will allow it the width-wise. Just my









If you just have to have the rear exhaust for some reason, you could use/make some 25mm+ spacers to stand the res/pump off that panel to clear the fan mounted internally also.


----------



## Wiz766

The front is a black ice GT 360 with 3 Scythe GT 1850s the top is a H105 with 2 cougar vortex(blue). Running a GTX Titan with XSPC full cover block on it. From measuring it 'should' clear, but barely.


----------



## TonytotheB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rodman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting on my EK SLI Terminal to add 2nd card and backplates as well. Once those get there I need to fix on adding another fan up on the 240 radiator. I tried my best with that 90degree rotatory fitting but it caused it to leak due to the pressure it was adding with the fan hitting that fitting. May need to run a longer tubing for that area to fix it. We shall see.


Can I see some more pics please?

I wish to see two things and get some advise

1. Top left rear 90 degree compression fitting

2. Bottom right rear compression fitting

Thanks!!


----------



## ?Dirty?

thanks guys i just got it this week and just worried since it only has one in the front of the case and my apt is dusty , i do have that Metro Data Vacuum that i can put to use


----------



## Tyreman

Just got one of these cases today
Very good case and easy to work in
Only had to make sure 2 bottom platter hard drives were locked in to power and sata taps then all well.


----------



## jameyscott

Hey guys. I'll be updating the owner's list tonight. If you don't see your name when I update it, link me your post and I'll make sure to add you. If I'm not too tired after some video editing and some titan fall I'll also be adding recommendations posted by you guys as far as radiators and stuff goes. Feel free to repeat what you already said or link it to me and I'll make sure I add it.


----------



## DF is BUSY

this case is a definite joy to work with. very spacious!



*my only gripes with the 540:*

-front fans have this certain humming noise to them that's pretty audible, might have to replace these









-i wish they(corsair) gave me like an extra inch of width on the back chamber, I could have recycled my hdd cage from my old chassis!

-the middle motherboard standoff is a terrible idea, it basically kept my mobo at a certain position and couldn't inch it over slightly for the perfect fit which also stiffened my pci slots

-lack of psu dust filter but luckily for me I was able to recycle the psu dust filter from my old chassis and ninja-taped it onto the side panel

-wish the 5.25 bay was centered and not offset a bit to the right


----------



## xNutella

thats the first thing you do with the 540. replace those crappy fans with better ones. is that Lamptron FC5?

(remove the plastic cover on your side panel XD, i love peeling off those things lol)


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> thats the first thing you do with the 540. replace those crappy fans with better ones. is that Lamptron FC5?
> 
> (remove the plastic cover on your side panel XD, i love peeling off those things lol)


- any suggestions for good fans in the front and or rear?

- no its a sunbeam rheobus

- im saving the plastic cover for when im having a bad day- instant pick-me-up


----------



## Haulien

There was a user which threw a drive cage into the back of their case:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szultzie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if anybody figured out a way to get extra drives in the PSU area but I just got a cage that fits 5x 3.5in hd's into this case. Its not the prettiest just yet. Still Need to paint it black and file down some Sharp spots, maybe add a fan somehow. I'm thinking on the back outside of case.


szultzie's other post is over here if you're interested:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szultzie*
> 
> So i used a a Norco cage from Amazon
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0094KUAY8/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> It comes with 2 in the box, which is nice if i messed up the first modification, luckily i did not.
> It also comes with a 120mm fan which does not fit in the back compartment.
> 
> Here are some pictures with measurements
> 
> Picture 1: Original cage as is with fan
> 
> Picture 2: Original width ~105mm
> 
> Picture 3: Original height ~ 147mm
> 
> Picture 4: Original Length
> 
> Picture 5: Original width with fan ~ 155mm
> 
> Picture 6: Clearance at the back of the case, its hard to see but the white jump drive is a guide to where you can mount something, otherwise it will hit the door.
> 
> Above: picture of width in the back of the case, it is only about 110mm so i cant fit the cage as is with the fan mounted to it. So i took the fan off and cut out some metal pieces and bent the rest like in the following 2 pictures.
> Picture 7: Modded Side view
> 
> Picture 8: Modded back view
> 
> Picture 9: Back of case with cage mounted
> 
> Picture 10: Length after mod ~ 150mm but im still gona make the bend cleaner so should be able to get it to about 145mm
> 
> Picture 11: Length with Hard Drive mounted after mod
> 
> Above: The hard drive when installed into the cage sticks out a little out the front of the cage about 5mm towards the front of the case.
> 
> Someone asked how i am mounting it to the case. I used the screw holes in that originally held the front grill of the cage. See picture 8.
> Then i had to drill 2 small holes in the grill at the back of the case on the right side, the left side lined up with the grill holes. See Picture 9.
> 
> The only modification to the Corsair case is the 2 screw holes at the back grill. If you remove the cage you cant even tell the holes are there.
> I wish Corsair would offer something factory to mount some 3.5in HD's but this is the cheapest least case altering solution i can find.
> 
> I need to get a smaller fan and figure out how to mount it to cool the drives a little bit. Since the front of the back compartment does not allow for air flow, i am thinking of mounting an exhaust fan to the door itself,(little extra cutting which i am not sure if i have the proper tools for, to make it look nice) then a fan pulling in cold air over the hard drives, (this will require some creative mounting of the cage and fan), maybe the fan will go on the outside of the case. Not sue yet. May be the best way since its gonna be tight inside that compartment with the extra 5 sata and power cables to my new drives.
> 
> So now i can have 7 x 3.5in hard drives in this case. Not sure if i have enough SATA ports on my motherboard now. =)
> My video editing Hackintosh is pretty much complete now.
> 
> Some other notes, my cages did not come with hard drive mounting screws. I had some old Lian Li hard drive mounting screws that have a shoulder to them and very nice flat heads, They fit perfectly into the grommets and do not extrude so no extra clearance issues.
> 
> I ordered some more from here, best price i can find.
> http://www.silverpcs.com/lian-li-v-series-hard-drive-screws/






You could probably pair this with a 92mm fan just to keep them cool


----------



## MillerLite1314

when I get home from class


----------



## jameyscott

Just started a new build log if you guys are interested! It's called, Who's a fanboy? and it is in my sig rig.


----------



## xNutella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> - any suggestions for good fans in the front and or rear?
> - no its a sunbeam rheobus
> - im saving the plastic cover for when im having a bad day- instant pick-me-up


Running 3 Corsair AF in the front and Corsair AF 140mm rear... all quite edition. liking it.


----------



## infidels66

IMAG0198.jpg 765k .jpg file


IMAG0199.jpg 856k .jpg file


IMAG0200.jpg 766k .jpg file


IMAG0201.jpg 611k .jpg file


Thought I'd post my setup

I7 4770k @ 4.2 / 8g gskill tridant @ 2400mhz / H80I / 2x140mm Bitfenix red LED / 3x 120mm Bitfenix red LED / MAXIMUS VI Hero / HX 750 / Sandisk Extreme 240g SSD / Asus 780DCU2 @ +200 GPU clock + 300 Mem clock. / Audio Technica M50 / G15 / G9x / Dell U2711 / Klipsch 2.1 THX certified /

Just finished building this and I'm really happy with the case choice, I debated on zero LED fan's and going with the corsair SP120/Sp140. However, I decided to go for looks over the minor increase in airflow. Plan on adding a Bitfenix recon fan controller and probably another GPU at some point.


----------



## MillerLite1314

got the top panel done but I can't figure out the best way to do the front because I the angled top and bottom. think I may scrap this idea.


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> 
> 
> got the top panel done but I can't figure out the best way to do the front because I the angled top and bottom. think I may scrap this idea.


Looking good!


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingPwner*
> 
> Looking good!


thanks! I just have to figure out how I am gonna do the front panel.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infidels66*
> 
> IMAG0198.jpg 765k .jpg file
> 
> 
> IMAG0199.jpg 856k .jpg file
> 
> 
> IMAG0200.jpg 766k .jpg file
> 
> 
> IMAG0201.jpg 611k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Thought I'd post my setup
> 
> I7 4770k @ 4.2 / 8g gskill tridant @ 2400mhz / H80I / 2x140mm Bitfenix red LED / 3x 120mm Bitfenix red LED / MAXIMUS VI Hero / HX 750 / Sandisk Extreme 240g SSD / Asus 780DCU2 @ +200 GPU clock + 300 Mem clock. / Audio Technica M50 / G15 / G9x / Dell U2711 / Klipsch 2.1 THX certified /
> 
> Just finished building this and I'm really happy with the case choice, I debated on zero LED fan's and going with the corsair SP120/Sp140. However, I decided to go for looks over the minor increase in airflow. Plan on adding a Bitfenix recon fan controller and probably another GPU at some point.


I really enjoy those fans. Don't own them myself; but it looks good inside!


----------



## Wiz766

Bad glare on one of them. Adding the XSPC Photon 270 soon. I will make it fit in the front!


----------



## xNutella

Cleannn







.

thinking of replacing my H100i with the new H105.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> 
> 
> Cleannn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> thinking of replacing my H100i with the new H105.


Thanks much sir! I had the H100i in P/P until the pump went out. Now H105 in just Push and getting better temps. It is thicker so P/P may not have fit(as well) anyways. I also used gorilla tape to seal all the side gaps/holes to creat positive air pressure in the case. Works wonders!


----------



## Mr Mari0o

i plan on getting this case for my rig in my sig, i currently have an nexxxos xt45 360 for the front, would i be able to squeeze a nexxxos ut60 240 for the top rad?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mari0o*
> 
> i plan on getting this case for my rig in my sig, i currently have an nexxxos xt45 360 for the front, would i be able to squeeze a nexxxos ut60 240 for the top rad?


Should be just fine, I was able to fit a UT60 240 (The one you're getting) with a UT60 360 up front. I had to move the UT60 240 over a few mm when switching to X79 though.


----------



## draterrojam

gonna get some plain black sleeved cables...was thinking of yellow and black but that is just a tad too much yellow for me


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> gonna get some plain black sleeved cables...was thinking of yellow and black but that is just a tad too much yellow for me


Are you going to buy a pre sleeved kit or do it yourself? Maybe do mostly black with a few yellow as accents? Looks beautiful though!


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> gonna get some plain black sleeved cables...was thinking of yellow and black but that is just a tad too much yellow


I agree with wiz. predominately black sleeving with a touch of yellow would round it off very well.


----------



## inedenimadam

getting bored with my current configuration

Penciled up a second motherboard in the back side, could not find a suitable configuration and keep my 1000W power supply.

Thinking about cutting a new back panel, removing the middle panel and turning the motherboard 90...

just early thoughts...

any opinions?


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> getting bored with my current configuration
> 
> Penciled up a second motherboard in the back side, could not find a suitable configuration and keep my 1000W power supply.
> 
> Thinking about cutting a new back panel, removing the middle panel and turning the motherboard 90...
> 
> just early thoughts...
> 
> any opinions?


90 like is a SilverStone case?


----------



## ssgtnubb

Sounds like fun.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> gonna get some plain black sleeved cables...was thinking of yellow and black but that is just a tad too much yellow for me
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


There's always the yellow accented black sleeving.

Like this but yellow instead of copper.


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> There's always the yellow accented black sleeving.
> 
> Like this but yellow instead of copper.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> I agree with wiz. predominately black sleeving with a touch of yellow would round it off very well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Are you going to buy a pre sleeved kit or do it yourself? Maybe do mostly black with a few yellow as accents? Looks beautiful though!


I wish I could find some extensions like that. Don't really want to do any sleeving as I have never done it before and don't know if I have the patience to do so 
Was thinking of something like this from frozencpu. But if you guys have any other suggestions on extensions that would be cool. Might check in with Lutroo to see how much it would cost.


----------



## Wiz766

That is a good idea, the color would be good and smooth with a nice internal pop! Make sure you get 8 pin and GPU as well.
I tried to sleeve once and lost patience. The last PSU I ordered (silverstone strider 650w) I paid FrozenCPU to sleeve it all orange for me. Still waiting on it actually.

If you do decide to sleeve on your own call Kenny Logins because............Danger Zone! ( I hope someone gets the reference)
End result I would like to see some pictures at some point.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> getting bored with my current configuration
> 
> Penciled up a second motherboard in the back side, could not find a suitable configuration and keep my 1000W power supply.
> 
> Thinking about cutting a new back panel, removing the middle panel and turning the motherboard 90...
> 
> just early thoughts...
> 
> any opinions?
> 
> 
> 
> 90 like is a SilverStone case?
Click to expand...

Silverstone makes a ton of different cases, but yes, like some of the silverstone cases that have the motherboard parallel to the table.


----------



## Wiz766

OOhh, making it horizontal (bitfenix prodigy). I was thinking like a 90degree rotation (PCI facing up). If you could pull that off I would imagine it would look good. I do think it would mess of the airflow but I assume that issue would be addressed as well.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> OOhh, making it horizontal (bitfenix prodigy). I was thinking like a 90degree rotation (PCI facing up). If you could pull that off I would imagine it would look good. I do think it would mess of the airflow but I assume that issue would be addressed as well.


H2O, no air. possibly a separate rad box with quick disconnects. again, just dreaming, but it is not impossible.


----------



## Wiz766

It certainly is not. Reminds me of this in a way:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1434372/build-log-project-death-star-haf-x-cube-4930k-beast


----------



## xNutella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Thanks much sir! I had the H100i in P/P until the pump went out. Now H105 in just Push and getting better temps. It is thicker so P/P may not have fit(as well) anyways. I also used gorilla tape to seal all the side gaps/holes to creat positive air pressure in the case. Works wonders!


Corsair Link software is bugged and the LED colour doesn't change, stuck on red :/ signs of waking up to a dead pump? maybe!. slightly better temps and the lack of corsair link crap is what making me
to purchase the H105. I only go push anyway. does your pump make noise?.


----------



## maynard14




----------



## Wiz766

No it see fairly quiet to me. Very happy with it.


----------



## surroundedmoon

Just bought a BitFenix Recon for my Carbide Air 540, but can't seem to screw it in correctly to the optical drive bay. Does anyone have any tips on how to do this? Would be a great help!


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surroundedmoon*
> 
> Just bought a BitFenix Recon for my Carbide Air 540, but can't seem to screw it in correctly to the optical drive bay. Does anyone have any tips on how to do this? Would be a great help!


Pull the tooless hinge out and use screws that's what I did with my sentry


----------



## bond32

Man I missed this case... Absolutely love it. Love this new build with the alphacool rads, they cool as good if not better than the gigantic 420 and 480 I had before, only now with even lower fan speeds. Have the NZXT sentry 2 controller and all fans are on the lowest settings - with scrypt mining max gpu temp is around 52 C. Can't beat that...


----------



## draterrojam

got bored


----------



## Wiz766

I love the yellow keyboard with it!


----------



## jameyscott

What do you guys think? There is still more to be done, but that'll have to wait until EVGA releases the custom cables for my PSU. Tonight I'll be tearing down the loop and replacing the tubing. The new fans, lighting and some other stuff should be here tomorrow. If you want to see the rest of my progress, you should definitely follow my build log in my sig.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*


I was thinking about getting the kraken g10 for something to play with. x2 of them for sli would be interesting using the front bottom 2 120mm slots for the rads.


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? There is still more to be done, but that'll have to wait until EVGA releases the custom cables for my PSU. Tonight I'll be tearing down the loop and replacing the tubing. The new fans, lighting and some other stuff should be here tomorrow. If you want to see the rest of my progress, you should definitely follow my build log in my sig.


very unique colors!

reminds me of



though your green is a tad lighter


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> very unique colors!
> 
> reminds me of
> 
> 
> 
> though your green is a tad lighter


It's a bit darker in person, but I have horrible lighting in my office, ehh. Anyways, it's Nvidia green and Intel blue.


----------



## Wiz766

@draterrojam You inspired me to add some blue to my baby. Sorry if some blur this was my first time using anything other than a cell phone to take pictures.











Waiting on my Photon 270 res/pump (will make it fit) XSPC TItan block and 360 rad for the front.


----------



## mayford5

Looks good. I like it


----------



## Wiz766

Thank you!


----------



## RepTexas

Hello All! Add me to the list. Just completed my build. It took a very very very long time but I was able to stuff in a 280 55mm rad on top and 360 55mm rad in front. I do not recommend this to anyone as it limited my access to tighten fittings and limited the options for routing the rigid tubing.

I originally wanted to get a 900d and have very simple clean straight bends but once I saw the grey 540 case I instantly fell in love. I was determined to get all my new parts to fit..and even though it is not the taste that many go for it is exactly what I was going for in the end.

Hope someone out there enjoys my build as much I do. Cheers.


----------



## Wiz766

Welcome! I like it alot. What are the specs?


----------



## RepTexas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Welcome! I like it alot. What are the specs?


Thanks. The specs are below along with my box of goodies arriving from FrozenCPU.

Gigabyte FXA - UD7 MOtherboard
AMD - FX 8350 CPU
2x Diamond 7970s
Corsair 1200w AX1200i PSU
Corsair Dominator Platinum 1866 (4x4)
Intel SSD 128gb
Western Digital Black 2TB and 750gb HDD
Corsair Air 540 in Grey
4x Corsair 120 Quite edition White LED Fans
2x Corsair 140 Quite Edition LED fans
2xSwiftech MCP655 Variable Speed 12v Water Pump w/ G1/4 Thread Ports
Black Ice SR1 Low Air Flow Optimized - 360
PrimoChilll 1/2" OD Rigid Revolver Compression
Black Ice SR1 Low Air Flow Optimized - 280
PrimoChilll 1/2" OD Rigid Acrylic Tube
XSPC Photon 270 Tube Glass Cylinder Reservoir
Lamptron 20W - 4 Channel Aluminum Rheobus
NZXT Premium Sleeved Bright LED Kit
XSPC LCD Temperature Sensor V2 - Black
XSPC LCD Temperature Sensor V2 - White
2x PrimoChill Vortex Black POM Visual Flow
Bitspower G1/4 Thread 90-Degree Rotary
5x Tailed White 3mm LED
XSPC AMD Block
2x XSPC 7970 Full cover block.
EK 990Fxa-UD7 NorthBridge/SouthBridge/Mosfets block Black


----------



## Wiz766

Damn, went all out! I like! Can you take some pictures of clearance between the Photon 270 and GPUs and side wall? I ordered the Photon 270 Pump/Res and am worried about clearance. I would love some shots of that so I can start thinking of ways to mount of make it mount properly.


----------



## bond32

I was wondering about the 270 as well. I considered fabricating some sort of stand-off for the bottom area so the top would mount flush to my single 120mm radiator.


----------



## eth3rton

Pretty well complete - for now - with the exception of some wire management in the back compartment. Going to clean it up a little bit when I can find my soldering iron







Huge thanks to everyone who helped me get all the stuff together I needed for this build! Temps in the mid 20's idle.
Quote:


> Coming soon:
> 
> Adding a second watercooled 780Ti Kingpin
> Bumping the power from the 850w BeQuiet! to the 1200w BeQuiet! PSU


Quote:


> Build:
> 
> Corsair Air 540 Case - I custom painted the red motherboard tray and front/top grill's
> Intel Core i7-4770K (delidded)
> Asus MAXIMUS VI GENE Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard
> EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Classified K|NGP|N
> BeQuiet! Dark Power 10 850w PSU
> 16gb - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)
> Intel 525 Series Lincoln Crest mSATA 240GB SATA III
> 2 - 1TB WD HDDs
> LG Bluray drive
> Water-cooling system:
> 
> 10 x XSPC G1/4" to 3/8" ID, 5/8" OD Compression Fitting - Black Chrome Finish
> 1 x XSPC RayStorm Intel Faceplate - Red
> 1 x XSPC RX360 Triple-Fan Radiator V3 - Black
> 1 x Laing DDC-pump 12V DDC-1T
> 1 x XSPC Raystorm CPU/APU Copper Waterblock - Intel
> 1 x Monsoon Series Two DDC Premium Dual 5.25" Reservoir - Red
> 1 x PrimoFlex Advanced LRT 10ft Tubing - 3/8in. ID X 5/8in. OD - Pearl UV Orange
> 1 x EK-FC780 GTX Classy - Acetal + Nickel GPU block
> 1 x EK-FC780 GTX Classy Backplate - Black Rev2.0
> 3 x Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition High Airflow Fan
> 1 x PrimoFlex Advanced LRT 3/8in. x 5/8in. Tubing (10ft pack) - Bloodshed Red
> 1 x Koolance G1/4" Brass Inline Drain Valve Fitting - 4 Port
> 2 x XSPC G1/4" Thread 3/8" ID x 5/8" OD Low Profile Compression Fitting - Black Chrome


Temps:
Quote:


>


Quote:


> Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I removed the top and bottom grills to paint them red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back compartment view - I drilled out the motherboard tray pop rivets and gave it two coats of red paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motherboard and CPU block mounted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painted the PCI covers as well. Starting to assemble it together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I placed a 12" True Red Logisys True-Color CCFL Light Bar across the top for lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the Koolance drain valve in the bottom of the case/loop. I am not real crazy about how the loop looks though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue PCI-e connectors!? Why blue!? I might swap them out at some point with black or red ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the EK-FC780 GPU block and the backplate (MUST be revision 2.0 for Kingpin owners)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back compartment - I am glad I went ahead and painted the back too. I cut a vertical slot for an additional 5.25 drive (LG Bluray). Monsoon was mounted vertical as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of back of the reservoir - Upper left is the fill port, which was a pain to use because it kept getting air locked.


----------



## RepTexas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Damn, went all out! I like! Can you take some pictures of clearance between the Photon 270 and GPUs and side wall? I ordered the Photon 270 Pump/Res and am worried about clearance. I would love some shots of that so I can start thinking of ways to mount of make it mount properly.


Sure. I can tell you I had to of course mount the rear fan on the outside, i was able to screw the bottom of the res intro the bottom vent holes. However for the top I had to get gcreative with heavy duty double sided tape and zip ties.

The clearance between the res and GPUs is about 1.5mm and about 3 mm from the side cover. I think it really stands out and fills that left side of the case well..no regrets..lol.


----------



## Wiz766

Awesome! Thanks for the fast pictures! I got heavy duty industrial Velcro and will be mounting fan on exterior as well.


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eth3rton*
> 
> Pretty well complete - for now - with the exception of some wire management in the back compartment. Going to clean it up a little bit when I can find my soldering iron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge thanks to everyone who helped me get all the stuff together I needed for this build! Temps in the mid 20's idle.
> 
> Temps:


Quick question, how did you put the extra bay for the 5.25" drive? Pictures?

Thank you


----------



## eth3rton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mayford5*
> 
> Quick question, how did you put the extra bay for the 5.25" drive? Pictures?
> 
> Thank you


I used this video as a guide: 




It wasn't quite as pretty so I am going to re-do it. I will get some photos up later.


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eth3rton*
> 
> I used this video as a guide:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't quite as pretty so I am going to re-do it. I will get some photos up later.


Thanks


----------



## iJappy

May I join the club?








I just switched from an NZXT Phantom 820 because it was too big for me.


----------



## nckid4u

I may have to sell my Rocketfish and start a new build with one of these. Looks like a modder's dream.


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> @draterrojam You inspired me to add some blue to my baby. Sorry if some blur this was my first time using anything other than a cell phone to take pictures.
> 
> 
> Waiting on my Photon 270 res/pump (will make it fit) XSPC TItan block and 360 rad for the front.


Looks great dude! Glad I could inspire!


----------



## Wiz766

Yeah I love how it all turned out.


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eth3rton*
> 
> Pretty well complete - for now - with the exception of some wire management in the back compartment. Going to clean it up a little bit when I can find my soldering iron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge thanks to everyone who helped me get all the stuff together I needed for this build! Temps in the mid 20's idle.
> 
> Temps:


Photos (and build) are quite impressive. What kind of lighting did you use for that? I have a softbox, as well as some umbrellas, but I always seem to get too much reflection...


----------



## eth3rton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> Photos (and build) are quite impressive. What kind of lighting did you use for that? I have a softbox, as well as some umbrellas, but I always seem to get too much reflection...


Thanks! I used a 5D MKIII, off shoe 580EXII and a umbrella. 2 lenses - 100L and 200L f/2 IS. Just a matter of playing with angles and f-stop until it looks right.


----------



## xNutella

Lamptron FC5 V3 is ON!


----------



## zupernico

Hi guys,

I present my new project with rigid tube. This is my rig with 540 corsair air.

Some pictures.....










It´s blue, very very blue...




























A look inside














































Playing with lights ...
































































I made a backplate with light, but not seen much.

Hope you like the rig.


----------



## ssgtnubb

all I can say, all I can say, super nice.


----------



## RepTexas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zupernico*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I present my new project with rigid tube. This is my rig with 540 corsair air.
> 
> Some pictures.....
> 
> I made a backplate with light, but not seen much.
> 
> Hope you like the rig.


Very Nice! Just completing a rigid tubing build myself I have to say props for the nice bends and clean routing. What depth are those rads?


----------



## zupernico

Thanks for the feedback

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RepTexas*
> 
> Very Nice! Just completing a rigid tubing build myself I have to say props for the nice bends and clean routing. What depth are those rads?


The top is 45mm and the left is 30 mm


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eth3rton*
> 
> Thanks! I used a 5D MKIII, off shoe 580EXII and a umbrella. 2 lenses - 100L and 200L f/2 IS. Just a matter of playing with angles and f-stop until it looks right.


You got some nice gear! Thanks for the tip, I'll keep practicing :0)


----------



## alecc59

My first Watercooling !

Feedbacks are appreciated !


----------



## Calibos

Thought I'd post some new renders I did of my Air 540 build called Density³. Waiting for Haswell-e to launch before starting the build although I do already have the case and HDD caddies. Just started learning sketchup and the rendering software in March so excuse the noisyness of some of the renders where I stopped them before they cleared through lack of patience. (Now know settings and things that would have helped them render clear before my patience ran put







)


----------



## ssgtnubb

Wait, what, trying to wrap my head around this lol


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Wait, what, trying to wrap my head around this lol


Drill out rivets, move centre divider, re-rivet, make new back panel out of acrylic, light panels with black vinyl covered acrylic, Dremel an opening in the metal chassis here and there. Etc etc. after that, it all fitts. Trust Me!









Oh yeah, PCI-e extenders, very important them...

Cooling is 4 Noctua NH-C14's with some modding of the heat pipes and CPU blocks. 2 to cool the 8 core Haswell-e via modded CPU block and two split between the 3 GTX 880's. Ie. 4 heat pipes of the combined 12 going to each GPU after I've modded the vapour chamber Heatsinks. Means the stock GPU blower fans can be undervolted, run silent and basically just cool the GPU VRMs and Memory.

Media and SteamOS type game streaming server turns all our XBMC devices around the house into powerful gaming machine clients too. Oculus Rift will be hooked up locally though. Between my current i5 machine, new i7 machine and an 8 core Haswell-e in this I'll also have a nice 28 thread personal network render farm thing go'in on too.









Family of working age adults all paying their fair share for all this.


----------



## MillerLite1314

got the front panel done. I'll post some more pics with the panels installed once I finish the rest of my mods.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eth3rton*
> 
> Pretty well complete - for now - with the exception of some wire management in the back compartment. Going to clean it up a little bit when I can find my soldering iron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge thanks to everyone who helped me get all the stuff together I needed for this build! Temps in the mid 20's idle.
> 
> Temps:


I have to ask, is there a certain type of paint that needs to be used for the case?
I'm looking into doing a green theme with my black 540.


----------



## tojoleon

Recieved my white 540 in feb. I love the case. I wanted to post some pics never found time. Here is mine with build log.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1466828/build-log-white-burn-an-attempt-at-water-cooling-to-be-specific-the-possibility-of-seeing-a-perfectly-mediocre-rig-burn-due-to-extreme-stupidity


----------



## Wrecker66

little update, changed gpu to 290 from twin 7870 and replaced noctua with nepton 280 L


----------



## Wiz766

That white and red!


----------



## eth3rton

Just used Duracoat sunset red aerosol spray paint. One can did what I needed and I have a little left over. Make sure you wipe everything down really well - no oily residue from handling the pieces.


----------



## KungFuSlug105

hi guys, so ive been working on some ideas and wondered if there were any fellow UK residents (Yorkshire Area) that would like to help me with modding my 540?


----------



## jameyscott

Just finished up my AIr 540 "remodeling" a few days ago.


----------



## RepTexas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Just finished up my AIr 540 "remodeling" a few days ago.


Love the look man. Very unique and retro!! Only thing i would suggest is hiding the ends of the u.v lights..that would make it go off!!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RepTexas*
> 
> Love the look man. Very unique and retro!! Only thing i would suggest is hiding the ends of the u.v lights..that would make it go off!!


I'm still working on a way around those lights. I really don't want to use them, but it's the only way to get the uv effect. I'm looking into a white UV strip that I can use so I don't have to have those there.

Oh, and I entered MotM (Mod of the Month), I'd appreciate if you guys would support me!


----------



## isi95

What do you think?


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *isi95*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?


Looks good. The biggest problem I see with your case it is on the ground! Put that bad boy on your desk so you can marvel at its glory!


----------



## Chargeit

Hey, I've got this case coming in the mail. I have a question about the fans.

I'm planning on replacing the existing fans with some fans I already have. I'm wanting to put 3 120mm Cougar Vortex (Have 4 of them, new, less then 2 weeks) as front intake, and a 140mm Cougar Vortex as rear exhaust. I'll set my h100i up in push as top exhaust. I do have a fan controller.

So, what do you guys think? Should I do as I mentioned above, or just use the stock fans for now? Noise shouldn't be a huge issue since I've got a fan controller, though I personally like the idea of 3 120mm vs just 2 140mm since it seems like it would cover much more area. My largest worry about the Cougar fans is the fact they seem to be more or less pressure focused. Being that there isn't a hdd cage, pressure isn't really something you're going for with this case front intakes.

I am willing to buy different fans, though I have to sit on the current ones I have for a min since I just bought them and want to minimize possible wife agro.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Hey, I've got this case coming in the mail. I have a question about the fans.
> 
> I'm planning on replacing the existing fans with some fans I already have. I'm wanting to put 3 120mm Cougar Vortex (Have 4 of them, new, less then 2 weeks) as front intake, and a 140mm Cougar Vortex as rear exhaust. I'll set my h100i up in push as top exhaust. I do have a fan controller.
> 
> So, what do you guys think? Should I do as I mentioned above, or just use the stock fans for now? Noise shouldn't be a huge issue since I've got a fan controller, though I personally like the idea of 3 120mm vs just 2 140mm since it seems like it would cover much more area. My largest worry about the Cougar fans is the fact they seem to be more or less pressure focused. Being that there isn't a hdd cage, pressure isn't really something you're going for with this case front intakes.
> 
> I am willing to buy different fans, though I have to sit on the current ones I have for a min since I just bought them and want to minimize possible wife agro.


I have 3 Scythe GT 1850 as my intakes, 1 140mm Cougar Vortex (Blue LED) as rear exhasut and a h105 in push with 2 120mm Cougar Vortex (Blue LED) on top.
The 2 CV seem to make a a weird noise trying to push through the H105 vs the SP120s I had. I may end up swapping them into a pull instead.
The Scythe GT are SP(rad) fans but work well as un obstructed intakes.
They all work good though... If that helps at all?
IMO I do not use stock fans; just ew ugly.


----------



## Chargeit

Yea, the stock fans are unattractive. Though to be honest, I didn't buy the cougar for the Orange, and didn't plan on moving to a new case (Wanted a case that allows my h100i to be setup in push). My old case hid the color of the fans. (The orange really does look good, but doesn't go with my Asus GPU/mobo at all)

My h100i uses the stock fans. When I first got it, I bought some of Corsair high pressure pwm fans to replace them. Those fans ended up making a weird grinding noise when hooked up to the link. I returned them, and just kept the stock fans since by that point I had gotten used to the noise they make when on low (I only set higher when stress testing, Vacuum).

I'll see how it works out. I mean, I'd be amazed if I didn't get really good cooling performance with about any half way decent fans I put in this case.


----------



## Darthvieuda

My work in progress. Cant afford much in the way of guts right now so that will have to come later. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darthvieuda*
> 
> My work in progress. Cant afford much in the way of guts right now so that will have to come later. Hope you enjoy!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Interesting choice of colors!


----------



## Darthvieuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Interesting choice of colors!


Thanks, its plum purple and electric green. The window panel is done now and I put what I have in the way of guts inside. I need to get some lighting and fans sorted out but its the general idea.


----------



## Skye12977

Do you guys take any of the original coat of the case off?
or do you just paint over what is just there?
I'm wanting to repaint the grills and possible the motherboard plate either red or green


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Do you guys take any of the original coat of the case off?
> or do you just paint over what is just there?
> I'm wanting to repaint the grills and possible the motherboard plate either red or green


I just painted over the grills. I'm still not sure if I'm going to be painting the inside.I might, but that'll be when I need to clean my loop again.


----------



## Darthvieuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Do you guys take any of the original coat of the case off?
> or do you just paint over what is just there?
> I'm wanting to repaint the grills and possible the motherboard plate either red or green


Nope, I used a removable paint, that way when I am ready for something new I can just power wash it off back to the basic setup.


----------



## ricardovix

Hello Guys!

Can anyone tell me if this case supports a thermaltake extreme 2.0 (38mm thickness) with 4 gentle typhoon push and pull on TOP or FRONT (total of 88mm)?

VGA: eVGA 780ti (11in/28cm lenght).

Thanks!


----------



## Wiz766

The top might be a tight fit with that rad. I have the H105 in just pull and it is getting close for my comfort. Pull/Push fit easy witha normal rad like the H100i


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricardovix*
> 
> Hello Guys!
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this case supports a thermaltake extreme 2.0 (38mm thickness) with 4 gentle typhoon push and pull on TOP or FRONT (total of 88mm)?
> 
> VGA: eVGA 780ti (11in/28cm lenght).
> 
> Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> The top might be a tight fit with that rad. I have the H105 in just pull and it is getting close for my comfort. Pull/Push fit easy witha normal rad like the H100i


I'm running a UT60 240 with P/P Corsair Sp120 PEs with slight modification to the case. Granted, I have to have low profile memory, but there are many possibilities with this case.









With an 11 inch card you can fit 60-63mm inside the case depending on what rad/fan combination you use and then fans outisde of the case between the chassis and the grill.


----------



## ricardovix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> The top might be a tight fit with that rad. I have the H105 in just pull and it is getting close for my comfort. Pull/Push fit easy witha normal rad like the H100i


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'm running a UT60 240 with P/P Corsair Sp120 PEs with slight modification to the case. Granted, I have to have low profile memory, but there are many possibilities with this case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With an 11 inch card you can fit 60-63mm inside the case depending on what rad/fan combination you use and then fans outisde of the case between the chassis and the grill.


So I won't be able to use tt 2.0 extreme with p/p in this case, even in top or front, right?

My ram is a trident x, but I can withdraw the sinks and use it low profile.

obs.: jamey, can you show me a picture of your case and your modification??

Thanks!


----------



## Wiz766

That cooler is .3mm thicker than the H105 that I am running in just P. I am almost 90% sure I could get P/P with it but I dont want to smash my 8 pin connector. With 3 good intakes you should be fine in just P.
When I had the H100i in PP it was 77mm thick and fit fine.
What mobo ar you using?


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Heres mine so far:


Not really 100% on topic but I wanted to show you other ways that people used liquid cooling within the Corsair 540


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricardovix*
> 
> So I won't be able to use tt 2.0 extreme with p/p in this case, even in top or front, right?
> 
> My ram is a trident x, but I can withdraw the sinks and use it low profile.
> 
> obs.: jamey, can you show me a picture of your case and your modification??
> 
> Thanks!


Sure.








Here's what it looks like in P/P with the top radiator


Here's the modifcation. All I did was scoot it over a few mm and dremel out the plastic so that it would fit over it seamlessly


----------



## bond32

Haha you found my first 540 build!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kovoet

A creative soundblaster ZX with a backplate and it has a layer carbon on to go with my 540

https://imageshack.com/i/mzyc77j


----------



## ricardovix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> That cooler is .3mm thicker than the H105 that I am running in just P. I am almost 90% sure I could get P/P with it but I dont want to smash my 8 pin connector. With 3 good intakes you should be fine in just P.
> When I had the H100i in PP it was 77mm thick and fit fine.
> What mobo ar you using?


I'm using a Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD4H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what it looks like in P/P with the top radiator
> 
> 
> Here's the modifcation. All I did was scoot it over a few mm and dremel out the plastic so that it would fit over it seamlessly


That's a good option too. Maybe if I make new holes it'll fit seamlessly.

Another thing: any tips of how to cover the holes under the hd's?


----------



## tyron2000

Recently upgraded system and loved the style of this case.


































































Sent from my Sony Experia Z


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kovoet*
> 
> A creative soundblaster ZX with a backplate and it has a layer carbon on to go with my 540
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/mzyc77j


Nice! I tried wrapping my Sensei [RAW] and it didn't turn out so well so I'm gonna have to try again along with my Apex [RAW].


----------



## Chargeit

I get my case in tomorrow. Lucky for me my Asus 780 came with a back plate, which I can finally enjoy with a nice large window on the side of my case.


----------



## ricardovix

Guys, I forgot to ask one more thing. This is how I'll install the fans on my case:

TOP: 2 exhaust
FRONT: 3 intake
REAR: 1 exhaust

I'll already own 5 gentle typhoon. I'll install the WC on front, using 4 GT to push and pull (intake) and the last one above the WC (last front hole).

So, I still need 3 more fans, 2 for top and 1 for rear (exhaust).

Which fan do you recommend, with high airflow and low noise?

Thanks!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyron2000*
> 
> Recently upgraded system and loved the style of this case.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Sony Experia Z


Why is every single fan in you system set as exhaust? There are no intakes.


----------



## Wiz766

As much as I love my 540 I am leaving her for a CaseLabs Mercury S8. Been a good run.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricardovix*
> 
> Guys, I forgot to ask one more thing. This is how I'll install the fans on my case:
> 
> TOP: 2 exhaust
> FRONT: 3 intake
> REAR: 1 exhaust
> 
> I'll already own 5 gentle typhoon. I'll install the WC on front, using 4 GT to push and pull (intake) and the last one above the WC (last front hole).
> 
> So, I still need 3 more fans, 2 for top and 1 for rear (exhaust).
> 
> Which fan do you recommend, with high airflow and low noise?
> 
> Thanks!


The Cougar Vortex are good, I run them on the rad but Scythe GT as plain intakes. Just slam 3 more S GTs in it.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricardovix*
> 
> Guys, I forgot to ask one more thing. This is how I'll install the fans on my case:
> 
> TOP: 2 exhaust
> FRONT: 3 intake
> REAR: 1 exhaust
> 
> I'll already own 5 gentle typhoon. I'll install the WC on front, using 4 GT to push and pull (intake) and the last one above the WC (last front hole).
> 
> So, I still need 3 more fans, 2 for top and 1 for rear (exhaust).
> 
> Which fan do you recommend, with high airflow and low noise?
> 
> Thanks!


If you're using just a 240mm rad, just use it on the top and install high airflow fans in the front.


----------



## ricardovix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> If you're using just a 240mm rad, just use it on the top and install high airflow fans in the front.


But intake fans on radiator is better, because i'll have cold air passing through.

If I use top and front as intake, i'll have only rear to exhaust... I don't think that's a good choice. Or am I wrong?

And which fans you recommend?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricardovix*
> 
> But intake fans on radiator is better, because i'll have cold air passing through.
> 
> If I use top and front as intake, i'll have only rear to exhaust... I don't think that's a good choice. Or am I wrong?
> 
> And which fans you recommend?


Having the front and top as intake will be just fine, and will most likely give you the best temps for your overall system. There is plenty of vents to allow the air going in to be pushed out.

Cougar Vortex or scythe GT's.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricardovix*
> 
> But intake fans on radiator is better, because i'll have cold air passing through.
> 
> If I use top and front as intake, i'll have only rear to exhaust... I don't think that's a good choice. Or am I wrong?
> 
> And which fans you recommend?


That's what I do.









As far as fans, I'm partial to Corsair SP120s and Gentle Typhoons. Gentle Typhoons have a nicer tone, but undervolted Sp120s aren't very loud at all and still push a good amount of air. The Corsair SP120s definitely win in the looks department, too.


----------



## bond32

In mine I have a 360, 240, and 120 all with ap-15 as intake. Don't even need an exhaust fan in my opinion.


----------



## ricardovix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> The Cougar Vortex are good, I run them on the rad but Scythe GT as plain intakes. Just slam 3 more S GTs in it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Having the front and top as intake will be just fine, and will most likely give you the best temps for your overall system. There is plenty of vents to allow the air going in to be pushed out.
> 
> Cougar Vortex or scythe GT's.


Are you sure? 5 intakes (7 actually, push and pull on rad) and only 1 exhaust and I'll be fine?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> That's what I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as fans, I'm partial to Corsair SP120s and Gentle Typhoons. Gentle Typhoons have a nicer tone, but undervolted Sp120s aren't very loud at all and still push a good amount of air. The Corsair SP120s definitely win in the looks department, too.


But how I can overvolt them?

Looks like the question is:

Cougar Vortex X Gentle Typhoon X Noctua NF-F12

Who wins in airflow X noise? I added noctua because I saw a review on xbitslabs about them...

Thanks guys!


----------



## xNutella

anyone got three SILENT WINGS 2 fans in the front and 140mm as an exhaust?. thinking of replacing my Corsair AF120 with those. I connected my SP120 rad(H100i) fans to my fan controller (I know it isn't meant to do that), but I wanted to run them at fixed RPM (now they running at 1500rpm). my temps aren't stable like before it goes 25-27-29-33-30-24 every few seconds?.


----------



## Molten

Got it today :^) Awesome with NZXT Hue!


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> anyone got three SILENT WINGS 2 fans in the front and 140mm as an exhaust?. thinking of replacing my Corsair AF120 with those. I connected my SP120 rad(H100i) fans to my fan controller (I know it isn't meant to do that), but I wanted to run them at fixed RPM (now they running at 1500rpm). my temps aren't stable like before it goes 25-27-29-33-30-24 every few seconds?.


I have the CV and Scythe, I would go with Scythes again by a long shot.


----------



## ricardovix

Anyone know where to buy Gentle Typhoon 1850rpm (D1225C12B5AP-15)? I just found the 500 rpm (D1225C12B1AP-11), 1,150 rpm (D1225C12B3AP-13) and 1,450 rpm (D1225C12B4AP-14) models.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricardovix*
> 
> Anyone know where to buy Gentle Typhoon 1850rpm (D1225C12B5AP-15)? I just found the 500 rpm (D1225C12B1AP-11), 1,150 rpm (D1225C12B3AP-13) and 1,450 rpm (D1225C12B4AP-14) models.


Check with Microcenter, I dont know if they have them available for online sale, but my local Atlanta store has the real AP-15s in stock. I debated stocking up, but had zero use for more fans


----------



## xNutella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> I have the CV and Scythe, I would go with Scythes again by a long shot.


Don't they look ugly and noisy.

Sorry im on phone cant google them at the moment.


----------



## Wiz766

Mine are quiet... Ugly,, but quiet and move serious air


----------



## ricardovix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Check with Microcenter, I dont know if they have them available for online sale, but my local Atlanta store has the real AP-15s in stock. I debated stocking up, but had zero use for more fans


Unfortunately I can't go to a store to pick it up, because I'm not from USA. I want to order it online and ship to my friend's house.


----------



## xNutella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> Mine are quiet... Ugly,, but quiet and move serious air


I want something that looks neat or at least not ugly and works great for both of my H100i rad and the case. going to connect them to my FC5 v3 fan controller.

I might add H105 to the basket







to replace the H100i. ill make the purchase once I get your reply







.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> I want something that looks neat or at least not ugly and works great for both of my H100i rad and the case. going to connect them to my FC5 v3 fan controller.
> 
> I might add H105 to the basket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to replace the H100i. ill make the purchase once I get your reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Scythe Gentle Typhoons are the best bet, I've used the cougars, great fans, but the GTs still beat them for temps in my system. And the GTs were quieter for me. And I like the black/grey color theme of the GTs.


----------



## ricardovix

Where can I find Gentle Typhoons 1850rpm







?

Online store, please.


----------



## ClaggyPants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricardovix*
> 
> Where can I find Gentle Typhoons 1850rpm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Online store, please.


The GTs have been discontinued and your will struggle to find one now i managed to get one from ebay a few weeks ago as all of the stores here had sold out.


----------



## ricardovix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClaggyPants*
> 
> The GTs have been discontinued and your will struggle to find one now i managed to get one from ebay a few weeks ago as all of the stores here had sold out.


I found only 1450RPM model (US$ 15,00). They worth the money too? They are almost as good as 1850 model? I already own 5 1850 RPM, I would buy only 3 more (2 for top and 1 for front).

Or should I look for another fan?

TY!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricardovix*
> 
> I found only 1450RPM model (US$ 15,00). They worth the money too? They are almost as good as 1850 model? I already own 5 1850 RPM, I would buy only 3 more (2 for top and 1 for front).
> 
> Or should I look for another fan?
> 
> TY!


I only use the AP14's, they are the best IMHO since I can run them at full speed and they are still quieter than all of the other hardware! So yes, they are worth it!!!


----------



## draterrojam

I have two af140, and 3 sp120...which ones would you guys suggest for the front? I know it's probably not a huge deal, just wondering what people think.


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> I have two af140, and 3 sp120...which ones would you guys suggest for the front? I know it's probably not a huge deal, just wondering what people think.


I got 3 SP120's up front on mine. No problems pulling cool air into the case. Generally it's recommended to use higher static pressure fans if you have the dust filter installed.


----------



## Kovoet

I got 3 x SP120's and they are fine. Work perfect


----------



## ClaggyPants

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricardovix*
> 
> I found only 1450RPM model (US$ 15,00). They worth the money too? They are almost as good as 1850 model? I already own 5 1850 RPM, I would buy only 3 more (2 for top and 1 for front).
> 
> Or should I look for another fan?
> 
> TY!


Yes get the 1450. I have one of these in my rig running at full speed where as my 1850s are running at a reduced voltage. The 14's are very quiet indeed and still shift lots of air. I would have preferred to be using all 14 's as I find when the 18's are slowed down too much the motors start to make an unpleasant humming noise. I also find with the SP120 fans that they don't like my fan controller. Once slowed down they make a really horrible buzzing noise. I have an AF140 in exhaust which I have to run at full speed as is buzzes like made when slowed.

EDIT: I am well aware that the buzzing issues I have with the corsair fans is down to my fan controller and not the fans. YMMV


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kovoet*
> 
> I got 3 x SP120's and they are fine. Work perfect


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisw19*
> 
> I got 3 SP120's up front on mine. No problems pulling cool air into the case. Generally it's recommended to use higher static pressure fans if you have the dust filter installed.


I have them installed as well right now but I'm just wondering if one was better than the other. Sorry, english is my first language just not very good at it.


----------



## Wiz766

If you go to my picture I have some of the 3 S GT as intake with the H105, I love the H105 over the H100i

FrozenCPU may still ahve the S GTs

Sorry I am stationed over seas and my internet went out on me all last night.


----------



## Chargeit

Well, it was a B, but I got my system moved to my new case. (Had parts spread out in 3 different rooms, cats and dog fighting around me...)

That drive bay gave me tons of issues, I had to literally use a razor blade on the edges of my fan controller to get the front on, and the dvd player didn't line up with the screw holes, but, the damned thing looks so pro I can't ***** too much.

I'm getting in a WD black tomorrow, I'll try and catch some pic after I install it, but, my cellphone camera sucks and I don't think I can catch just how good it looks.

*Why no case speaker Corsair? Or maybe some extra screws?


----------



## tyron2000

I'm thinking of painting my case. A glossy cherry or Ferrari red for the fan panels and the rest a metallic or glossy white. And also the metal grills to be white too. Will normal car primer and paints be ok on a case?

Sent from my Sony Experia Z


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyron2000*
> 
> I'm thinking of painting my case. A glossy cherry or Ferrari red for the fan panels and the rest a metallic or glossy white. And also the metal grills to be white too. Will normal car primer and paints be ok on a case?
> 
> Sent from my Sony Experia Z


I used paint meant for engines from my local auto store. Great, vibrant colors and adhere well to the plastic and metal of this case. It only took about 15 minutes to dry and then probably 12 hours to set. The time in between setting I was able to fix minor errors from painting to fast, and not have to strip it down to repaint.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Well, it was a B, but I got my system moved to my new case. (Had parts spread out in 3 different rooms, cats and dog fighting around me...)
> 
> That drive bay gave me tons of issues, I had to literally use a razor blade on the edges of my fan controller to get the front on, and the dvd player didn't line up with the screw holes, but, the damned thing looks so pro I can't ***** too much.
> 
> I'm getting in a WD black tomorrow, I'll try and catch some pic after I install it, but, my cellphone camera sucks and I don't think I can catch just how good it looks.
> 
> *Why no case speaker Corsair? Or maybe some extra screws?


Why would you need a speaker when you have a readout built into your motherboard?


----------



## partypoison25

Ive seen a few people with their h100i Rads in the front. Is this a viable thing? Ive got sli so would it be better for me to have the airflow on the gpus rather then going through the rad first?


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *partypoison25*
> 
> Ive seen a few people with their h100i Rads in the front. Is this a viable thing? Ive got sli so would it be better for me to have the airflow on the gpus rather then going through the rad first?


I ran an H50 in the front for my Titan at one point it got good temps with fresh air but I prefer my H105 (H100i when it worked) on top so that the GPU(s) are getting the freshest air since they are working harder more often than my CPU. My 2 cents


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> I ran an H50 in the front for my Titan at one point it got good temps with fresh air but I prefer my H105 (H100i when it worked) on top so that the GPU(s) are getting the freshest air since they are working harder more often than my CPU. My 2 cents


I'm going to agree with this. It is absolutely best to have fresh, unrestricted airflow to the GPU(s). I understand people's thinking that putting their AIO in the front to use it as intake and get fresh air to the CPU. However, running both the top and front as intake is not a bad option. It's what I do, and it is what a lot of people do with good results.


----------



## Wiz766

What I did was 3 intake front, H105, (pull) intake top, 140 exhaust rear. I used some black gorilla tape to seal up all the 'vent' spots and expansions for the 140mm option at top. Created a positive air pressure case dopped temps a few degrees along with the noise a wee bit. Helps keep dust out as well


----------



## Padre653

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Well, it was a B, but I got my system moved to my new case. (Had parts spread out in 3 different rooms, cats and dog fighting around me...)
> 
> That drive bay gave me tons of issues, I had to literally use a razor blade on the edges of my fan controller to get the front on, and the dvd player didn't line up with the screw holes, but, the damned thing looks so pro I can't ***** too much.
> 
> I'm getting in a WD black tomorrow, I'll try and catch some pic after I install it, but, my cellphone camera sucks and I don't think I can catch just how good it looks.
> 
> *Why no case speaker Corsair? Or maybe some extra screws?


If your equipment (DVD drive, fan controller, etc.), does not line up with the mounting holes in the case, try turning the component 180 degrees. I had the same problem with my Blue Ray drive. It fits only one way.


----------



## xmathx

Not finish still some touch up to do .


----------



## Wiz766

Dang!! I like that white ALOT! Good work, bro.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Padre653*
> 
> If your equipment (DVD drive, fan controller, etc.), does not line up with the mounting holes in the case, try turning the component 180 degrees. I had the same problem with my Blue Ray drive. It fits only one way.


The fan controller would only work in one spot, which meant I couldn't put in the dvd player the only way it would work. Since I had to have that fan controller screwed in to work, the dvd player lost out.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Why would you need a speaker when you have a readout built into your motherboard?


You mean my bling?









I like the reassurance that comes with hearing my computer beep when turning it on.


----------



## Blufkip

Sick build xmathx ! ;-)


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmathx*
> 
> Not finish still some touch up to do .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Beautiful rig, nice work!


----------



## xmathx

Thx guys im just not sure on the coolant , the green led on the video card don't match with the coolant what you thought on Mayhems Pastel Mint Green or Mayhem Emerald ?


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmathx*
> 
> Thx guys im just not sure on the coolant , the green led on the video card don't match with the coolant what you thought on Mayhems Pastel Mint Green or Mayhem Emerald ?


I personally wouldn't worry about it. Looks cool. The different color green adds depth.


----------



## Molten

Hey guys is it possible to put a corsair h105 in push/pull config in the top of this case?
Like;

^^^^^^^^^^25mm fan

37mm rad
^^^^^^^^^^25mm fan


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Molten*
> 
> Hey guys is it possible to put a corsair h105 in push/pull config in the top of this case?
> Like;
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^25mm fan
> 
> 37mm rad
> ^^^^^^^^^^25mm fan


Depends on your motherboard VRM heatsink. I drilled some new holes at the top of the case and fit a UT60 240mm rad with P/P


----------



## Chargeit

Has anyone else had issues with these "Hot swap" bays?

It took me about a hour last night to get it to pick up my seagate hdd. Now that I got my WD black in today, it's giving me the same issue. This case might look nice, but has been very frustrating.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Has anyone else had issues with these "Hot swap" bays?
> 
> It took me about a hour last night to get it to pick up my seagate hdd. Now that I got my WD black in today, it's giving me the same issue. This case might look nice, but has been very frustrating.


Never had an issue with mine. File ticket with Corsair, and they'll most likely send you a new one free of charge. Just make sure and PM Corsair Joseph with your issue and ticket number and he should speed things a long.


----------



## bond32

My first 540 build I accidentally broke one or both, can't remember, of the sata power connectors. Pretty common and it still worked, but if I recall I saw a few report of the hot swap components not working. Corsair customer support is top notch, just shoot them an email.


----------



## Chargeit

Yea, something is up with the cables. I had to ghetto rig in my normal sata/power cables and the hdd picked right up. I'm having to do a lot of ghetto rigging for the price of this thing.









I'm going to get in contact with them later. Fairly busted. I've had some rough computer luck lately. My 780 had to be replaced after 2 months, my first WD black was DOA (New one is working =), my fans got delivered to somewhere else (were replaced), and this case is proving to be troublesome...

I'm telling you, I'm done with Hardware for awhile. Too much tech swapping and the laws of probability start working against you... hard.

*This case does look bad though. The view of my parts is just too sweet. Even after having to reroute cables, and ghetto rig this new hdd it looks clean as hell.


----------



## Tyreman

I found on mine after getting the platter drives in place and booting up my C, E SSD was only detected
Went on find that had to deftly push the platter drives into the hot swap bays till a click was heard
then rebooted and was okay


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> I found on mine after getting the platter drives in place and booting up my C, E SSD was only detected
> Went on find that had to deftly push the platter drives into the hot swap bays till a click was heard
> then rebooted and was okay


Yea, I tried a few different times and it just wouldn't pick up. That's kind of what I think the issue is. It just doesn't want to properly connect. It's all good, you can't even tell that I have it hooked up through normal sata cables. I'm surprised though that more people haven't had issues with this if it's as simple as not properly making a connection.

After this new hdd formats, I've got to seat my GPU again, since I had to pull it to mess with the sata cables. Putting it back in with the case up right made it droop. After that, I'm good to go and have no plans of touching this sob again for a long time other then basic cleaning. Though, I really do need to tidy up my wires in the back, having to mess with all of this has really caused it to turn into a total rats nest.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> I found on mine after getting the platter drives in place and booting up my C, E SSD was only detected
> Went on find that had to deftly push the platter drives into the hot swap bays till a click was heard
> then rebooted and was okay
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I tried a few different times and it just wouldn't pick up. That's kind of what I think the issue is. It just doesn't want to properly connect. It's all good, you can't even tell that I have it hooked up through normal sata cables. I'm surprised though that more people haven't had issues with this if it's as simple as not properly making a connection.
> 
> After this new hdd formats, I've got to seat my GPU again, since I had to pull it to mess with the sata cables. Putting it back in with the case up right made it droop. After that, I'm good to go and have no plans of touching this sob again for a long time other then basic cleaning. Though, I really do need to tidy up my wires in the back, having to mess with all of this has really caused it to turn into a total rats nest.
Click to expand...

I had intermittent problems with one of the hot swaps. I ended up moving both drives to the backside and putting a solid plate on the bottom for looks.


----------



## Tyreman

I was actually scared of damaging the mounting system/drive connections due to the force if you will required to "seat" the platter drives but have removed them a couple times to see and been good to go so far


----------



## Chargeit

Yea I'm going to figure out something. It sucks, because I do like the way the hdd look down there. Also, it's nice to have some airflow for your hdd. I did notice that with the way my PSU lines up, it should suck air out of the back of the case.

I really do love the look of this case, but man there was some bad engineering that went into parts of it which is hard to overlook. Corsair needs to step their game up. I really love Corsair products (Using Corsair Ram/PSU/Cooler/Case), and was very impressed with their rebate times (<1 month turn around), but some of the issues here just shouldn't be at the price point. Simple things like the speaker. I used the speaker that came with my previous case... A $80 "Rosewill R5". Hell, even my ol'ladys Antec GX500 that I got for $35 after MIR came with a speaker (Great little case btw).

Here's hoping that they air some of the issues out with future versions of this case, because man it looks nice not having the PSU/drive bays in the same compartment as your main system.


----------



## Chargeit

OK, one more issue...

My PSU is a Corsair TX850M which I hadn't had issues with until this case. Before I never noticed it running, but now that it's on its side the thing sounds horrible when it kicks on. It does this wheezing sound, a slight whistling, followed by a what sounds like a finished tea pot. Obviously not optimal.

SO, my question here is what PSU are you guys using, and have you had any issues with it being placed on its side? I'm going to be honest here, I'd be embarrassed to show someone my system with it making sounds like it's dying or something.

Anyway thanks.


----------



## xNutella

on their way


----------



## xNutella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> OK, one more issue...
> 
> My PSU is a Corsair TX850M which I hadn't had issues with until this case. Before I never noticed it running, but now that it's on its side the thing sounds horrible when it kicks on. It does this wheezing sound, a slight whistling, followed by a what sounds like a finished tea pot. Obviously not optimal.
> 
> SO, my question here is what PSU are you guys using, and have you had any issues with it being placed on its side? I'm going to be honest here, I'd be embarrassed to show someone my system with it making sounds like it's dying or something.
> 
> Anyway thanks.


show them your system while its off then lol. jk







.

mine is HX850 and no problema so far. but got this random voice telling me to replace it with Seasonic 1000w platinum full modular.


----------



## Kinglame9000

Got rid of the nasty clear plastic that came with it. Don't mind the octopus living inside.


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNutella*
> 
> show them your system while its off then lol. jk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> mine is HX850 and no problema so far. but got this random voice telling me to replace it with Seasonic 1000w platinum full modular.


Seasonic X660 here
okay so far
its not a vibration or rattle that a piece of self stick thin black weatherstripping placed on the movable support bracket would help?
would let PS rest on that between PS and bracket


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinglame9000*
> 
> Got rid of the nasty clear plastic that came with it. Don't mind the octopus living inside.


Have you tried putting the GPU rads on the front and CPU up top?


----------



## Chargeit

Yea it isn't rattling. It sounds like coil whine mixed with something else. I didn't notice it while gaming, but when I was moving files between my HDD (all of my steam games to new one) it sounded really bad at times.

I'll see how it ends up. I really don't feel like replacing it, but damned if it isn't annoying when it happens.

*If I do move PSU, it will be a Seasonic. I was going to get one when I got this PSU, but, I got a great deal on Newegg. $100 + $20 MIR. So, I got it for $80. Hard to pass that up, and it served me well for the last 5 or 6 months. (heck even right now it's $115 after mail in, but more like $122 w/shipping, I got mine for $80 =)


----------



## Kinglame9000

Quote:


> Have you tried putting the GPU rads on the front and CPU up top?


The air coming through the CPU radiator is cooler than the air coming through the GPU radiators generally as the cpu radiator dissipates the heat in a larger area. The hottest thing in my case while gaming is my primary GPU which touches about 43c. It hits about 50c on a 3dmark graphics test 1 custom loop with everything on max after about an hour. But yeah in answer to your question ive tried it







. Heres my flow map!


----------



## Roentgensu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmathx*
> 
> Not finish still some touch up to do .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmathx*
> 
> Not finish still some touch up to do .


Nice Build!








Any chance you could provide a link to those Enermax White Led Fans? Or Where you purchased the,?


----------



## Roentgensu

Sorry about the Double Quote**
Also, relatively New to the forums, How Do I highlight as Spoiler?


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yea it isn't rattling. It sounds like coil whine mixed with something else. I didn't notice it while gaming, but when I was moving files between my HDD (all of my steam games to new one) it sounded really bad at times.
> 
> I'll see how it ends up. I really don't feel like replacing it, but damned if it isn't annoying when it happens.
> 
> *If I do move PSU, it will be a Seasonic. I was going to get one when I got this PSU, but, I got a great deal on Newegg. $100 + $20 MIR. So, I got it for $80. Hard to pass that up, and it served me well for the last 5 or 6 months. (heck even right now it's $115 after mail in, but more like $122 w/shipping, I got mine for $80 =)


So you don't hear that noise while system is under heavy load? but more obvious when you are simply moving files between HDDs? Are you certain that is coming from the PSU and not those drives? Try disabling some of the power saving features in BIOS and see if there will be any improvements. See *link*

If the noise becomes more frequent and it gets worse and to the point that the noise is unbearable, then I would take advantage the PSU's warranty.You can always get that unit replaced via RMA.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> So you don't hear that noise while system is under heavy load? but more obvious when you are simply moving files between HDDs? Are you certain that is coming from the PSU and not those drives? Try disabling some of the power saving features in BIOS and see if there will be any improvements. See *link*
> 
> If the noise becomes more frequent and it gets worse and to the point that the noise is unbearable, then I would take advantage the PSU's warranty.You can always get that unit replaced via RMA.


It isn't coming from my drives.

Since this case has the vent for the PSU on the side, I can put my head right next to it and know where the sound is coming from. It's the PSU.

The reason I'm not hearing it under load is because the sound of my speakers cover it up.

Yea, if it becomes an issue I'll look into RMA'ing it. Though, I'm not going to sit around for weeks without a PSU, which means I'd have to replace it with something.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yea, if it becomes an issue I'll look into RMA'ing it. Though, I'm not going to sit around for weeks without a PSU, which means I'd have to replace it with something.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Totally up to you, I just don't want you spending money on a new PSU where you can simply take advantage of your warranty..

You can always request an Express RMA to avoid down time. That's where we send out the replacement first.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Totally up to you, I just don't want you spending money on a new PSU where you can simply take advantage of your warranty..
> 
> You can always request an Express RMA to avoid down time. That's where we send out the replacement first.


Yea, I might look into that because this thing is making some awful sounds. It isn't constant, only when the fan turns on, but it sounds really bad when it happens.

After thinking about it, I've heard it before, but I always thought it was something else such as, GPU coil whine, or air passing oddly through my case. I'd notice it, and then it would stop. It wasn't until I got this case that I really heard it, and isolated it to the PSU.

*Do you know if it's possible to get a replacement for the metal inserts that secure the front panel of the 540? When I was fighting on the front, the top right hand one bent and I wasn't able to properly fix it. I noticed that it screws in, and should be easy to replace with the proper part.

I don't mind paying for one, though it's because of the poor design of the drive bay that I ended up bending it. You shouldn't have to fight these things on. My $80 Rosewill case, and $35 Antec case didn't have this issue. (Both of those cases together cost less then the 540 =)


----------



## Talon720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> It isn't coming from my drives.
> 
> Since this case has the vent for the PSU on the side, I can put my head right next to it and know where the sound is coming from. It's the PSU.
> 
> The reason I'm not hearing it under load is because the sound of my speakers cover it up.
> 
> Yea, if it becomes an issue I'll look into RMA'ing it. Though, I'm not going to sit around for weeks without a PSU, which means I'd have to replace it with something.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Hey thought I'd tell you corsairs advance rma works well.. Well as long as you have a credit card of course
. I did it for my hx1050 a few months back


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon720*
> 
> Hey thought I'd tell you corsairs advance rma works well.. Well as long as you have a credit card of course
> . I did it for my hx1050 a few months back


Thanks.

Yea, that's what I'm going to do. The sound this PSU is making just doesn't sound healthy, and is really annoying when it happens. Best to get it taken care of now before it becomes a real issue.


----------



## Tisca

This case is a big disappointment. Of all cases I've owned since 1994 this one is the most expensive (129€) and the worst quality. Sure those old grey boxes didn't have as any features but they will sure as hell last a life time. I feel like I've made a downgrade from a almost half as expensive FD R3. I chose this case mainly because of two things: room for my Tri-X cards and it will fit into a 19" rack sideways. Kind of already looks like it was made for sideways use. I didn't like the looks but it looks better IRL. The reason a traditional rack case won't work is they are all too deep and there has been no innovation in decades in that market.

when I picked it up and had to carry it home I was glad it was so light but also thought it can't be of very high quality since there can't be thick steel used. The packaging was very minimal, hard foam and a polyester bag. When I open up the side panels a broken off plastic piece falls out. didn't find where it was from and got everything installed without it. I notice the IO panel doesn't look right and leaves a gap even though I had the mobo properly installed. When I install a graphics card I have to push the back of the case in so that the screw holes line up. The steel used is so thin the whole back is bent! The HDD trays are the same one used in other Corsair cases and obviously not designed for the hot swap setup that's in this one. Like many others I managed to break one of them. The "ears" are there for locking in place, not pulling. What you want to do is pinch them just enough and then use your other hand to pull the drive of the headers. Also I managed to pinch the hot swap cables behind the PSU enough to lose the connection so I had to route the cable under and around the PSU. The PSU side looks roomy for all those cables but damn it fills up fast. Instead the more traditional slide-in type the side panels are wedged in and then pressed on. The up side is no more struggling getting it right but the down side is that they don't stay on without the screws. The side panels are ridiculously thin so if you have a lot of mechanical moving parts you might want to consider some bitumen. Well, there's a window on one side. I can't get the SSD cages off. Already broken so much I'm not going to try harder. I'm not a big fan of power switch. It's more like what you'd find on monitors with shallow action.

I'm going to RMA a HDD and change the fans to something less noisy before it goes into the rack. More pics to follow.


----------



## Skye12977

I can honestly say I've yet to have any complaints about the Corsair 540, I've had both better quality cases and much worse,
I honestly use the case because it's easier to move it back and forth between my house and my brothers apartment,
and the only times I really ever hear any fans in my case is the first 10 seconds my computer is on or whenever my GPU warms up (that that is my GPU's fans.


----------



## Wiz766

Yeah I have had a number of cases (in my sig) and this is one of the best. SSD mount cage is easily removable for me.
This first thing I do with any case since my first build is trash all stock fans they are just...ew


----------



## Jasecore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingPwner*
> 
> That looks ace! Awesome job and great color choice!
> A sheet of acrylic or aluminum.. Really whatever you feel more comfortable working with.


In one word SICK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyreman

Here is my rig
pretty plain but it works




3-120 mm noctuas up front

1-120 mm noctua up top

all pulling air in

1-140 mm noctua out back exhaust


----------



## KungFuSlug105

plain but still sweet man:thumb:


----------



## MOSER91

Here is my rebuild of my Air 540 that I have been working on for a a good mintue....just painted and modded 2 fans in the bottom panel. Also went 3 way sli and redid my loop.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> Here is my rig
> pretty plain but it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3-120 mm noctuas up front
> 
> 1-120 mm noctua up top
> 
> all pulling air in
> 
> 1-140 mm noctua out back exhaust


----------



## Skye12977

So I got my 780 lightning back and there is some clearance between the GPU and Fans with the h100i in push/pull with the fans on the outer part of the case

Just wanted to see what the size difference was within the case itself with the MSI Hawk 270x vs the MSI Lightning 780


Wish I had an actual camera with flash to show it better


----------



## Flawless91

I love the look of this case but can I fit two EVGA 780Ti watercooled in it?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flawless91*
> 
> I love the look of this case but can I fit two EVGA 780Ti watercooled in it?


Yup, you can fit them just fine. In fact, even with my 780 Classifieds, I'm able to do push with a 60mm radiator in the front.


----------



## staccker

I picked up the 540 a few weeks ago and I started planning my watercooling loop. I am looking at the EK Coolstream PE 280 & 360 rads vs the XSPC RX360 and EX280. I would like to be able to put the 280 on the top and the 360 on the front with fans on both rads. Has anyone had any experience using any of these rads in the 540 + the fans that would accompany the rads. Below I drew up a proposed layout.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







let me know what you guys have experienced. Thanks!


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> I picked up the 540 a few weeks ago and I started planning my watercooling loop. I am looking at the EK Coolstream PE 280 & 360 rads vs the XSPC RX360 and EX280. I would like to be able to put the 280 on the top and the 360 on the front with fans on both rads. Has anyone had any experience using any of these rads in the 540 + the fans that would accompany the rads. Below I drew up a proposed layout.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know what you guys have experienced. Thanks!


You may hit fittment issues with the fans that way. I used the coolgates and I couldn't fit all 3 fans on the 360, had to put it up front, a thin rad might work


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> I picked up the 540 a few weeks ago and I started planning my watercooling loop. I am looking at the EK Coolstream PE 280 & 360 rads vs the XSPC RX360 and EX280. I would like to be able to put the 280 on the top and the 360 on the front with fans on both rads. Has anyone had any experience using any of these rads in the 540 + the fans that would accompany the rads. Below I drew up a proposed layout.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know what you guys have experienced. Thanks!


Not necessarily about the rads, but about the fans.
I'm not sure everyone that likes to do this but you can actually do this

You just remove the dust filter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> You may hit fittment issues with the fans that way. I used the coolgates and I couldn't fit all 3 fans on the 360, had to put it up front, a thin rad might work


He could drill holes moving the top rad away from the front rad (as well as the motherboard to possibly fit push/pull on top as well)
e) never mind, you can't as easily move a 280 as you could a 240mm rad.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> I picked up the 540 a few weeks ago and I started planning my watercooling loop. I am looking at the EK Coolstream PE 280 & 360 rads vs the XSPC RX360 and EX280. I would like to be able to put the 280 on the top and the 360 on the front with fans on both rads. Has anyone had any experience using any of these rads in the 540 + the fans that would accompany the rads. Below I drew up a proposed layout.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know what you guys have experienced. Thanks!


I would have the flow reversed from what you are showing personally, go from pump to 360mm to GPU to CPU to 280 back to pump/res. Just my









And I would lose the 280 for a 240, keeps the fans matching, and will still provide more than enough cooling even if you added a second card, plus, there are way less issues fitting the 240's with a 360 concurrently.


----------



## 298703

Finally got my 540 to what I am some what happy with. Still need to sort out cooling in it to get it whisper quiet.
And yes, I do have a lightbox in there as you can kind of see from the first picture. Managed to persuade the guys over at Coldzero to make me one!


----------



## staccker

Thanks for the replies +rep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> You may hit fittment issues with the fans that way. I used the coolgates and I couldn't fit all 3 fans on the 360, had to put it up front, a thin rad might work


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Not necessarily about the rads, but about the fans.
> I'm not sure everyone that likes to do this but you can actually do this
> 
> You just remove the dust filter.
> He could drill holes moving the top rad away from the front rad (as well as the motherboard to possibly fit push/pull on top as well)
> e) never mind, you can't as easily move a 280 as you could a 240mm rad.


Did not even think about putting the fans in between the cover and the brackets. The image of the case I have in my mind I couldn't remember if there was enough room or not but that makes sense, I will look into that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I would have the flow reversed from what you are showing personally, go from pump to 360mm to GPU to CPU to 280 back to pump/res. Just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I would lose the 280 for a 240, keeps the fans matching, and will still provide more than enough cooling even if you added a second card, plus, there are way less issues fitting the 240's with a 360 concurrently.


I will replace the 280 for a 240. I was thinking why not try and put it up there for the extra surface area but with the possiblity of major fitting issues I will pass.


----------



## alecc59

Hi all

I ve a strange question ^^

2 SATA cables on bottom of Air 540 can be they removed or swaped by another cable ?

thanks


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alecc59*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> I ve a strange question ^^
> 
> 2 SATA cables on bottom of Air 540 can be they removed or swaped by another cable ?
> 
> thanks


Removed, yes. Swapped, yes, but only if you put the same thing in their place, it's not a "standard" spec item.


----------



## alecc59

So i can't to swap by this cable ??

http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00109523.html


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alecc59*
> 
> So i can't to swap by this cable ??
> 
> http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00109523.html


You would need to remove the whole hotswap power/data assembly and provide both a power and data cable to replace it. The SATA cable itself is not replaceable from the unit. If it's just to have a blue colored cable, I would use blue electrical tape and cover the cable myself, or use blue sleeving.


----------



## alecc59

It's really bad conception idea .....

thank


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alecc59*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> I ve a strange question ^^
> 
> 2 SATA cables on bottom of Air 540 can be they removed or swaped by another cable ?
> 
> thanks


The HDD's are pretty much flush with the case and you wont see the connections there at all.


----------



## S1lv3rflame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alecc59*
> 
> So i can't to swap by this cable ??
> 
> http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00109523.html


You could always pick http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/55-cb-sata11d-premium-cable.html


----------



## Skye12977

I think I found my way of turning up my fans without a fan controller or the NZXT grid


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I found my way of turning up my fans without a fan controller or the NZXT grid


The only problem with that bottom unit, is that the RPM signal is being sent from all 8 fans, really screws with the PWM function.

My solution to that was to remove ALL but ONE of the RPM pins from the block so that only 1 rpm signal was being sent, then everything worked perfectly.

You should also look for one of pwm splitters that has a pass thru PWM end for the board and a molex for the power, so that the power isn't coming from the port on the board!!


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> The only problem with that bottom unit, is that the RPM signal is being sent from all 8 fans, really screws with the PWM function.
> 
> My solution to that was to remove ALL but ONE of the RPM pins from the block so that only 1 rpm signal was being sent, then everything worked perfectly.
> 
> You should also look for one of pwm splitters that has a pass thru PWM end for the board and a molex for the power, so that the power isn't coming from the port on the board!!


I tried to find a PWM one that was powered by a molex, they don't sell just the controller, but I'm guessing that were just supposed to use a 3 pin instead.
and when you mean the power is coming from the board, are you thinking that this splitter is powered by the board? it is powered by the 4 pin floppy cable from the power supply.

Pure speculation though

Although, I did find this bad boy, molex powered PWM


----------



## RagingPwner

Swiftech also makes an 8 way PWM splitter powered by molex. I'm using one in my 540.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I tried to find a PWM one that was powered by a molex, they don't sell just the controller, but I'm guessing that were just supposed to use a 3 pin instead.
> and when you mean the power is coming from the board, are you thinking that this splitter is powered by the board? it is powered by the 4 pin floppy cable from the power supply.
> 
> Pure speculation though
> 
> Although, I did find this bad boy, molex powered PWM


You might read the description better, that's a 4-Pin PWM fan header for the power bub. I've use THE exact same power splitter, even bought it from FCPU.

Here is the exact description from the website:
ModMyToys 4-Pin PWM Power Distribution PCB is the perfect organizational solution for hard core modder's, water cooling enthusiasts and other power users that use a large amount of cooling fans in their systems or servers. Why use clumsy Y splitters that just add to cable clutter when you can have a clean point to distribute power to all your 4-pin PWM fans? These small PCB's are made of the highest quality and include and easy to install preinstalled black mount rail and Velcro strip. This allows you to mount virtually anywhere in your case including all those hidden places modder's like to route their cables to. For those that want the best look these have a black PCB and connectors. So, eliminate all those extra cables and install the ModMyToys 4-pin PWM power distribution PCB to be a Pro!

*Input Power: 4-Pin PWM*
Output Power: 8 x 4-Pin PWM

Notice the last two lines.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> You might read the description better, that's a 4-Pin PWM fan header for the power bub. I've use THE exact same power splitter, even bought it from FCPU.
> 
> Here is the exact description from the website:
> ModMyToys 4-Pin PWM Power Distribution PCB is the perfect organizational solution for hard core modder's, water cooling enthusiasts and other power users that use a large amount of cooling fans in their systems or servers. Why use clumsy Y splitters that just add to cable clutter when you can have a clean point to distribute power to all your 4-pin PWM fans? These small PCB's are made of the highest quality and include and easy to install preinstalled black mount rail and Velcro strip. This allows you to mount virtually anywhere in your case including all those hidden places modder's like to route their cables to. For those that want the best look these have a black PCB and connectors. So, eliminate all those extra cables and install the ModMyToys 4-pin PWM power distribution PCB to be a Pro!
> 
> *Input Power: 4-Pin PWM*
> Output Power: 8 x 4-Pin PWM
> 
> Notice the last two lines.


would make sense why I've never noticed the molex connector on the grid

I just always wish I could actually use that wire for something.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> would make sense why I've never noticed the molex connector on the grid
> 
> I just always wish I could actually use that wire for something.


Yeah, I had to fab my own cable for mine, needed the RPM/PWM wires to go to the motherboard, and the power wires to go to PSU. Pretty easy to make, just pissed me off. I wish they included the wire for it.


----------



## Skye12977

Would be kinda cool to use a molex power adjuster with one of the molex fan powered distribution blocks.
I definitely want to try and get this block just to test it out.



and also one of the scythe grand flex fans



Fan Speed: 2,000 rpm
Noise Level: 34.5 dBA
Air Flow: 76.6 CFM = 130.1 m³/h
Static Pressure: 3.20 mmH²O / 31.38 Pa

or the adjustable one

Fan Speed: 600 ± 250 rpm ~ 2,400 rpm ± 10%
Noise Level: 13.5 ~ 34.5 dBA
Air Flow: 24.2 ~ 96.8 CFM / 41.1 ~ 164.4 m³/h
Static Pressure: 0.28 ~ 4.55 mmH²O / 2.75 ~ 44.62 Pa

assuming they ever are in stock @ FrozenCPU


----------



## Jimhans1

You might want to read some of the reviews on those grand flex fans if you haven't yet, every review I've seen has not been favorable at all. I'm still waiting to hear who Nidec Servo finds to market the Gentle Typhoons for them since they own all of the rights to them.


----------



## Someone09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingPwner*
> 
> Swiftech also makes an 8 way PWM splitter powered by molex. I'm using one in my 540.


I´ve got one lying around, too.
Unfortunately it doesn´t work with Corsair PWM fans.









Just thought I´d throw that in here.


----------



## Clockster

My baby







Not as nice as some of the others in this thread but not bad either


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> 
> 
> My baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not as nice as some of the others in this thread but not bad either


As 'nice' as others is all personal preference and style. It is clean, sleek and sexy. Be proud of your baby


----------



## zozur

I get my air 540 last night.

day and night compared to my old case.

pretty plain.
order new fans and lights.

SPECIFICATION pc:

motherboard: ASUS - CROSSHAIR IV FORMULA
Processor: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
Memory: G. SKILL DDR3-1066
Video Card: MSI Radeon 290x Lightning
primary disk: 60GB CORSAIR C300
Second disk: SEAGATE 750GB
Third disk: WESTERN DIGITAL 3TB
Power supply: CORSAIR RM 750W


----------



## draterrojam

mpower and/or cpu crashed on me and I sent everything back. Go an asus and new cpu...everything seems to be back up and running. Had to change the color scheme again...and a few other things.


----------



## GerAir540

HI!
finally my rear 140mm enermax tb apollish arrived.



i like it









now im working on a little mod for the bottom of the case.



my 2 HDDs are coming into the second part of the case.

this cover will hopefully fit perfectly in there







2 120mm fans which will be blowing air directly onto the graphics card will be mounted in it.

there are 2 options how i could make this cover.
the first one would be out of wood with carbon fiber foil on it or painted in black, white or blue.
the second one would be out of frosted acrylic glass with a ccfl or a few leds under it.
im still not sure









hope you like it


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> You might want to read some of the reviews on those grand flex fans if you haven't yet, every review I've seen has not been favorable at all. I'm still waiting to hear who Nidec Servo finds to market the Gentle Typhoons for them since they own all of the rights to them.


I'm all for trying them still.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GerAir540*
> 
> HI!
> finally my rear 140mm enermax tb apollish arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> i like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now im working on a little mod for the bottom of the case.
> 
> 
> 
> my 2 HDDs are coming into the second part of the case.
> 
> this cover will hopefully fit perfectly in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 120mm fans which will be blowing air directly onto the graphics card will be mounted in it.
> 
> there are 2 options how i could make this cover.
> the first one would be out of wood with carbon fiber foil on it or painted in black, white or blue.
> the second one would be out of frosted acrylic glass with a ccfl or a few leds under it.
> im still not sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you like it


Would be cool to get the dimensions once you've got it fully completed,
and rather than having the back part having "legs" you could affix something to the case to hold up the back so it'll be easier to get in or out of the case if need be.


----------



## ricardovix

Hello guys!

Any tips about how to seal the holes under the hds?


----------



## Tyreman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricardovix*
> 
> Hello guys!
> 
> Any tips about how to seal the holes under the hds?


To let air in from the bottom 2 Silverstone 140 mm magnetic air filters, one over each hole


----------



## GerAir540

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I'm all for trying them still.
> Would be cool to get the dimensions once you've got it fully completed,
> and rather than having the back part having "legs" you could affix something to the case to hold up the back so it'll be easier to get in or out of the case if need be.


well, i dont even know whether i will get this thing in there or not xD
maybe without legs it could be a bit easier, you are right.

sure when it all fits , ill make the dimensions public


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GerAir540*
> 
> well, i dont even know whether i will get this thing in there or not xD
> maybe without legs it could be a bit easier, you are right.
> 
> sure when it all fits , ill make the dimensions public


I'd love to be able to get to the point where I could make a housing (or multiple housings) to cover a top 240/280mm radiator, a front 360mm radiator, and then the bottom HDD cages (only ever thought of putting another 240/280mm radiator there, never just thought about 120/140mm fans)


----------



## GerAir540

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I'd love to be able to get to the point where I could make a housing (or multiple housings) to cover a top 240/280mm radiator, a front 360mm radiator, and then the bottom HDD cages (only ever thought of putting another 240/280mm radiator there, never just thought about 120/140mm fans)


why dont make something like that?


its i think the easiest way to hide radiators. or do you want a housing that goes completely around them?

and for the bottom cages you could do something like im planning.

i think i have to leave the right corner which would be behind the front fans away, or i wont get it in. ill try it with that corner and if it doesnt fit ill just cut it


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> I´ve got one lying around, too.
> Unfortunately it doesn´t work with Corsair PWM fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I´d throw that in here.


It seems to be working with my SP120 PWM's just fine..


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GerAir540*
> 
> why dont make something like that?
> 
> 
> its i think the easiest way to hide radiators. or do you want a housing that goes completely around them?
> 
> and for the bottom cages you could do something like im planning.
> 
> i think i have to leave the right corner which would be behind the front fans away, or i wont get it in. ill try it with that corner and if it doesnt fit ill just cut it


I was almost thinking of having the housing actually cover the fans only allowing the airflow at the 120mm fans.
I want something that looks smooth, with rounded edges and is put together in segments (or at least easily taken out at one time).


----------



## Someone09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingPwner*
> 
> It seems to be working with my SP120 PWM's just fine..


With how many fans?
It has been (more or less) officially confirmed by Swiftech that SP PWM fans from Corsair don´t work properly with the splitter because they need a stronger PWM signal than most other fans and the splitter is not designed with some kind of repeater/signal enhancer.
Which is why you usually can´t put more than 3-4 Corsair PWM fans on the splitter and be able to control them.
They´d just be blasting at full speed. Which is exactly the problem I have been experiencing.


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> With how many fans?
> It has been (more or less) officially confirmed by Swiftech that SP PWM fans from Corsair don´t work properly with the splitter because they need a stronger PWM signal than most other fans and the splitter is not designed with some kind of repeater/signal enhancer.
> Which is why you usually can´t put more than 3-4 Corsair PWM fans on the splitter and be able to control them.
> They´d just be blasting at full speed. Which is exactly the problem I have been experiencing.


Ah I see. I only have 5 on mine and it's working fine. They are the quiet edition pwm's as well if that makes any difference.


----------



## ricardovix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyreman*
> 
> To let air in from the bottom 2 Silverstone 140 mm magnetic air filters, one over each hole


I just want to seal, i don't want any air from there =/


----------



## cigarbug

I really like this case design, except for the cheap plastic material. Looking through all of the case pics, it is interesting how peeps did many things similarly, while others went in other directions.




More...http://www.overclock.net/g/i/1969239/new-build/sort/display_order/


----------



## Wildblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> 
> 
> My baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not as nice as some of the others in this thread but not bad either


not sure if someone asked already. but what are those things on top pf the fans on the 240 top rad? and what brand is that cpu cooler? or even if they are separate? they look so unique.


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildblade*
> 
> not sure if someone asked already. but what are those things on top pf the fans on the 240 top rad? and what brand is that cpu cooler? or even if they are separate? they look so unique.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835209080


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> mpower and/or cpu crashed on me and I sent everything back. Go an asus and new cpu...everything seems to be back up and running. Had to change the color scheme again...and a few other things.


what did you use to cover the HDDs?


----------



## SgtMunky

Considering selling my powedercoated TJ07 for one of these and a h100i

I love my TJ07 and it's still, to me, the best case out there for looks. But I won't go to watercooling, and I'm missing out on cases that would be much better for air cooling with :/


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> what did you use to cover the HDDs?


Just bought some carbon 3m sticker from the auto store; it was on sale for like 5 bucks. just cover the top, the front, and the sides a little. Then took a blow-dryer to it.


----------



## Wiz766

Lets get some pics


----------



## Skye12977

Alright, I want to try and find a google sketch file of the 540 air, swear there was one some where on here....
e) never mind
https://3dwarehouse.sketchup.com/model.html?id=291ffcc94640fd68fca0273ea70bb97b


----------



## Skye12977

Very rough sketch of what I'm talking about doing.
I used a larger radiator as a place holder, but the fans would either go between the radiator and this bracket, or on the other side of the bracket
I know the top 120mm fan will be blocked if I choose to use thicker rads, but I've still got to figure that out.
**This is only for the front 360mm rad**
Gonna try for a complete rough sketch.

Sorry for so many pictures, but trying to show what problems I'm running into.





It looks like this is going to be the best solution. (setup wise, not fan wise)


----------



## Calibos

Don't expect much feedback in this thread for Virtual Air540 builds









You could literally hear the crickets when I posted these.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









All made with pcFoo's incredible Air540 Sketchup model. (Rendered with Indigo)



What exactly is the problem you are running into?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*


That is pretty slick actually. When is this build going into production?


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That is pretty slick actually. When is this build going into production?


Waiting for Haswell-e and 8 Series nVidia cards to arrive this Summer. Have the case and 9x 900D Hot Swap caddies a few months now so I could start planning things out and testing ideas. Then I saw pcFoos amazing sketchup model and all the other component models on the Sketchup warehouse and discovered I could virtually build and mod and test fit ideas to a far greater extent then I ever could even though I had the real case in front of me


----------



## Sondre123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my 540 to what I am some what happy with. Still need to sort out cooling in it to get it whisper quiet.
> And yes, I do have a lightbox in there as you can kind of see from the first picture. Managed to persuade the guys over at Coldzero to make me one!


Which motherboard is that?


----------



## 298703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sondre123*
> 
> Which motherboard is that?


Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD4H


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD4H


Nice job with the SSD, I like how that looks there!


----------



## 298703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> Nice job with the SSD, I like how that looks there!


Thank you! Got a few people telling me that on other forums as well. Surprised since I would have thought it was an obvious place to show case it!


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> Don't expect much feedback in this thread for Virtual Air540 builds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could literally hear the crickets when I posted these.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All made with pcFoo's incredible Air540 Sketchup model. (Rendered with Indigo)
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly is the problem you are running into?


1. the top 120mm fan on the 360mm rad spot (it's why I just removed the fans for the 360mm inside of the case
2. the HDD bay "holders" seem to be annoying to work around
3. I was almost thinking about making it to where these things would attach to the Radiators themselves
4. If it would even be a good idea to keep the HDD on the bottom or if I should put 120/140mm fans on the bottom


----------



## Kovoet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> Nice job with the SSD, I like how that looks there!


Took me a while to find but yeah good place


----------



## Skye12977

Just ordered two of the molex fan blocks.
Anyone else here mine in their 540?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Just ordered two of the molex fan blocks.
> Anyone else here mine in their 540?


I did for a while, but have not currently.


----------



## xNutella

just finished installing Be Quiet! fans, plus the Corsair H105 as well.









you know you live in the middle east when you have a dust filter like that


----------



## Sondre123

Took my baby outside for some pictures; this is the first time I take pictures with anything else than a phone so be gentle, though I think they turned out fairly well.

Thanks alot to @JoePhoto and his photo guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/912437/how-to-photograph-your-rig











Might do some more work on her after the exams are over.


----------



## Calibos

I'm totally with you on the arty outdoor PC shots. I've done the same.









However, we must all admit that our neighbours who happen to be looking out their bedroom windows at the time must be scrunching up their faces in confusion and saying to themselves, "*** is that guy doing taking pictures of his PC in his back YARD!! FREAK!!


----------



## MGMG8GT

I'm considering buying this case to replace my aging HAF 932 that I bought in 2009. Would the air cooling capability be at least equal to it? My main concern is cooling my 290 Tri-X crossfire cards.


----------



## Sondre123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGMG8GT*
> 
> I'm considering buying this case to replace my aging HAF 932 that I bought in 2009. Would the air cooling capability be at least equal to it? My main concern is cooling my 290 Tri-X crossfire cards.


The problem with having 2 or more cards that use an open air cooler is that it will leave a "bag" of hot air inside the case, even with the air 540 this is hard to avoid. The HAF 932 on the other hand, I would assume that you have a sidepanel fan, which solves this problem, to a lesser extend.

So if you're not into modding the air 540, I would do some research on how it would work out with a dual open air cooler setup.

With that said, the air 540 is a great case, some thin metal on the back and on the right side panel, but I guess Corsair went for a more light-weight route rather than something you would typically find in the Obsidian cases.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sondre123*
> 
> The problem with having 2 or more cards that use an open air cooler is that it will leave a "bag" of hot air inside the case, even with the air 540 this is hard to avoid. The HAF 932 on the other hand, I would assume that you have a sidepanel fan, which solves this problem, to a lesser extend.
> 
> So if you're not into modding the air 540, I would do some research on how it would work out with a dual open air cooler setup.
> 
> With that said, the air 540 is a great case, some thin metal on the back and on the right side panel, but I guess Corsair went for a more light-weight route rather than something you would typically find in the Obsidian cases.


Could also look at the HAF XB
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119265

I'm going to try and get a thin piece of wood to replace the plexiglass to mount some fans


----------



## MGMG8GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sondre123*
> 
> The problem with having 2 or more cards that use an open air cooler is that it will leave a "bag" of hot air inside the case, even with the air 540 this is hard to avoid. The HAF 932 on the other hand, I would assume that you have a sidepanel fan, which solves this problem, to a lesser extend.
> 
> So if you're not into modding the air 540, I would do some research on how it would work out with a dual open air cooler setup.
> 
> With that said, the air 540 is a great case, some thin metal on the back and on the right side panel, but I guess Corsair went for a more light-weight route rather than something you would typically find in the Obsidian cases.


That does not sound very optimistic. I will go ahead and cancel my silver 540 order then. Was really looking forward to a new case but with the rig split between mining and gaming on two open air cooler cards, it's probably not going to be feasible.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGMG8GT*
> 
> That does not sound very optimistic. I will go ahead and cancel my silver 540 order then. Was really looking forward to a new case but with the rig split between mining and gaming on two open air cooler cards, it's probably not going to be feasible.


Well, before you cancel. I'm using the 540 with two gtx770 SC ACX's, with a [email protected], currently the whole system is on air, I have 3-120mm scythe GT AP14's on the front as intakes, and 2 more on the top as intakes also. And at full burn, my GPU's have zero issues. An air pocket can develop if you don't set your fans up correctly. I say go with the 540, and make sure you use quality fans and set them so you have heavy positive pressure, it will help force the air inside the case out through the GPU's and really helps them out temp wise.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Well, before you cancel. I'm using the 540 with two gtx770 SC ACX's, with a [email protected], currently the whole system is on air, I have 3-120mm scythe GT AP14's on the front as intakes, and 2 more on the top as intakes also. And at full burn, my GPU's have zero issues. An air pocket can develop if you don't set your fans up correctly. I say go with the 540, and make sure you use quality fans and set them so you have heavy positive pressure, it will help force the air inside the case out through the GPU's and really helps them out temp wise.


I'm curious, do your 770's exhaust out the back or out the side?


----------



## MGMG8GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Well, before you cancel. I'm using the 540 with two gtx770 SC ACX's, with a [email protected], currently the whole system is on air, I have 3-120mm scythe GT AP14's on the front as intakes, and 2 more on the top as intakes also. And at full burn, my GPU's have zero issues. An air pocket can develop if you don't set your fans up correctly. I say go with the 540, and make sure you use quality fans and set them so you have heavy positive pressure, it will help force the air inside the case out through the GPU's and really helps them out temp wise.


Hate to get my current system all torn down, then build the new one, just to find out that even with a bunch of 120mm fans that temps are not okay. Hoping someone chimes in with a similar setup to me. I have some Arctic F12's coming to try out. Worst case scenario I just stick them on the door of my HAF.


----------



## ssgtnubb

I took an extra 140mm fan and rigged it under where my cables hook into my 760s display port on the back outside of my case. I was very amazed the heat it pulled out from between the cards. I'll take a pic when I get to the house to show you guys what I did.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGMG8GT*
> 
> Hate to get my current system all torn down, then build the new one, just to find out that even with a bunch of 120mm fans that temps are not okay. Hoping someone chimes in with a similar setup to me. I have some Arctic F12's coming to try out. Worst case scenario I just stick them on the door of my HAF.


I had two 780 Classifieds on air while waiting for my blocks to come in. Running in the stock fans, highest temps were around 73C while gaming and stock bios. When I changed the fans to AP15s in the front, I saw about a 5-7C drop depending on game, load, etc etc. When I started to overvolt, I could do 1.21v without any major change in airflow except a slightly more aggressive fan curve. I could go all the way up to 1.23ish, but that required removing the side panel and running every fan at max speeds.

My set up back then was dual 780 classifieds, and a 4.7ghz 4770k with a h110. The H110 was intake at the top as well as intakes in the front. My only exhaust was the back and passive exhaust through the mesh areas of the case.

Basically what I am saying is, as long as you don't plan on doing a massive overclock, you should be absolutely fine. But then again, you really shouldn't be trying to do a massive overclock on air in crossfire.







Especially with Hawaii GPUs. So, even with a slight bump in stock voltage, you should be absolutely fine.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I'm curious, do your 770's exhaust out the back or out the side?


The ACX is an open cooler, so it does allow air out the sides, BUT, just like almost every other dual slot cooler card, there are vents on the PCI bracket, and when my system is on, there is massive amounts of air being pushed through them.


----------



## Led Weappelin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WuMyster*
> 
> Thank you! Got a few people telling me that on other forums as well. Surprised since I would have thought it was an obvious place to show case it!


:thumb:Yeah, I like that. I've not seen that done before. How did you mount it?


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> The ACX is an open cooler, so it does allow air out the sides, BUT, just like almost every other dual slot cooler card, there are vents on the PCI bracket, and when my system is on, there is massive amounts of air being pushed through them.


I was just curious,
I have barely any air coming out the back of my 780 lightning, all the air is pushed out on either side of the "Lightning" logo.


----------



## 298703

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Led Weappelin*
> 
> :thumb:Yeah, I like that. I've not seen that done before. How did you mount it?


Some Velcro! Double sided tape does work but no where near as good. It really only sticks to the case and not the grommet so the SSD ends up being stuck at the too and angled. Thick enough Velcro will make the SSD flat!


----------



## Led Weappelin

Well sign me up. Here is mine.


----------



## Robilar

Has there been any mention by Corsair regarding a revamped version of the 540?

I like the design but would need to run it as a cube (window upwards). If they only provided some kind of finish to the bottom, it would be very feasible.

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/corsairair540_zpsc0d81320.jpg.html


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Has there been any mention by Corsair regarding a revamped version of the 540?
> 
> I like the design but would need to run it as a cube (window upwards). If they only provided some kind of finish to the bottom, it would be very feasible.
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/corsairair540_zpsc0d81320.jpg.html


Could just buy feet?


----------



## Robilar

Not what I meant. The feet can be moved easily. The problem is the underside of the case is ugly/unfinished. Not a great look sitting up on a desk.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Not what I meant. The feet can be moved easily. The problem is the underside of the case is ugly/unfinished. Not a great look sitting up on a desk.


Check out www.coldzero.eu he can probably make you something to dress it up nicely! He's made plates to dress up the inside of that panel, could be pretty easy to do the outside of it.


----------



## ricardovix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> I took an extra 140mm fan and rigged it under where my cables hook into my 760s display port on the back outside of my case. I was very amazed the heat it pulled out from between the cards. I'll take a pic when I get to the house to show you guys what I did.


Still waiting







:thumb:


----------



## ssgtnubb

Here you go. my 760's are out for RMA at the moment or I'd give you a temp breakdown. I use double sided velcro to hold the fan on and give it some space from the GPU ports.


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricardovix*
> 
> Still waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Quote:


> *Originally Posted by DARTH VADER*
> If he will not post them.......then perhaps....I.....WILL!!!


Did that on my 600T build back in 2011 to help exhaust the heat from 2x MSI GTX580 Twin Frozr.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ssgtnubb

Yeppers, I've been tinkering with making a shroud to go over it to create a seal around the area it's sitting on. It's not as efficient as normal fans but I figure as long as it helps draw the heat out between the cards that's all that matters.


----------



## ricardovix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Here you go. my 760's are out for RMA at the moment or I'd give you a temp breakdown. I use double sided velcro to hold the fan on and give it some space from the GPU ports.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> Did that on my 600T build back in 2011 to help exhaust the heat from 2x MSI GTX580 Twin Frozr.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks Guys! Great idea!


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> Did that on my 600T build back in 2011 to help exhaust the heat from 2x MSI GTX580 Twin Frozr.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


what kind of results did you get? very curious about this.


----------



## ssgtnubb

When I get my 760s back from MSI I'll test. I took out the slot covers and I need to get a good 140 that's more in line with pulling resisted air and make a shroud of sorts. What's cool is this can be used on any case I imagine for nothing and it could save from using side mounted fans.


----------



## MGMG8GT

Feeling a bit better about the Carbide 540 replacing my HAF in regards to my 290 Tri-X in crossfire. I just realized that with the PSU out of the way in the new case, I will be able to skip a slot and mount the second card way below the first one. Right now they are close together because no other option. That, coupled with 3 GT AP-14s up front as intakes, make me feel like I might get the same or even improved temperatures over the current setup.


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *draterrojam*
> 
> what kind of results did you get? very curious about this.


I don't recall I'm afraid. I will say this though. The airflow from that fan was hot so it was pulling a lot of heat out that otherwise would have hung around or got pulled through CPU cooler/rad etc


----------



## JackLangstone

What LEDs have you used in your build here? Looking for some nice lighting for my Corsair 750D


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Check out www.coldzero.eu he can probably make you something to dress it up nicely! He's made plates to dress up the inside of that panel, could be pretty easy to do the outside of it.


Hey Jim,

Saw your link to coldzero. I always wanted a backplate for my graphics card, but wasn't planning to watercool it or anythjing, just didn't like the look of the bare card in my case. However, when I look on that website, it says their plate will fit "reference" cards only. Do you know how to tell if my card is a reference design or not? I have an ASUS 660Ti:
ASUS GTX660 TI-DC2O-2GD5 GeForce GTX 660 Ti 2GB 192-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

Thanks!

Edit: Sorry I should have read the post closer. This wasn't even talking about Coldzero backplates, oops! Also, did you guys see that lightbox they have for the Air 540 on that website? It looks really nice, but pricey.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> Hey Jim,
> 
> Saw your link to coldzero. I always wanted a backplate for my graphics card, but wasn't planning to watercool it or anythjing, just didn't like the look of the bare card in my case. However, when I look on that website, it says their plate will fit "reference" cards only. Do you know how to tell if my card is a reference design or not? I have an ASUS 660Ti:
> ASUS GTX660 TI-DC2O-2GD5 GeForce GTX 660 Ti 2GB 192-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Edit: Sorry I should have read the post closer. This wasn't even talking about Coldzero backplates, oops! Also, did you guys see that lightbox they have for the Air 540 on that website? It looks really nice, but pricey.


No need to apologize, and, no your card is NOT a reference board, but if you email him, he can probably still make it. If he makes a backplate for the 670DCU2 it will work on you 660Ti, asus used the same board on both cards.


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> No need to apologize, and, no your card is NOT a reference board, but if you email him, he can probably still make it. If he makes a backplate for the 670DCU2 it will work on you 660Ti, asus used the same board on both cards.


Ahh ok. Thanks for the input, I'll check it out!


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> [IMG
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1984032/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> Very rough sketch of what I'm talking about doing.
> I used a larger radiator as a place holder, but the fans would either go between the radiator and this bracket, or on the other side of the bracket
> I know the top 120mm fan will be blocked if I choose to use thicker rads, but I've still got to figure that out.
> **This is only for the front 360mm rad**
> Gonna try for a complete rough sketch.
> 
> Sorry for so many pictures, but trying to show what problems I'm running into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like this is going to be the best solution. (setup wise, not fan wise)


*Take a look at my build it's similar to your sketch, and maybe you get some ideas from it.







*

_Hardware_

*Chassi* - Corsair Carbide AIR 540.
*Moderkort* - Asus Rampage IV BLACK EDITION.
*Grafikkort* 780TI SLI.
*Processor* - Ivybridge-E 4930k.
*Lagring* - 2st Samsung SSD PRO 256GB i RAID 0.
*Minne* - Dominator 16GB PC 2133 CL9.
*Nätagg* - Corsair AX 1200i Platinum.
_Cooling_

*CPU* - Cuplex Kryos Delrin
*Chassi* - 7x Be quiet! SilentWings 2, 140mm PWM
*GPU* - EK-FC780 GTX Ti - Nickel
*Radiator* Alphacool NexXxoS ST30x280
*Radiator* Alphacool NexXxoS ST30x280
*Radiator* Alphacool NexXxoS XT45x280
*Pump/RES* EK-D5 X-RES 100 CSQ Acetal
*Backplate* EK-FC780 GTX Ti Black
*Anslutningar* Adapter 45 & 90 roterbar + EK HD.
*Tubing* 10/12mm 4m pipes of hard tubing/Akrylic
*Coolant* Feser One Pure Clean 3L

Corsair AX1200i sleeved cables, Svart
Corsair AX1200i 24-pin cable, Svart
2x Adapter splittkabel för 4-pins fläktar, från 1-5
Fläktfilter för botten - Silverstone FF142B 320x155mm magnetiskt
Fläktfilter för PSU - SilverStone SST-FF122B 120mm magnetiskt
Arctic Cooling MX-2 kylpasta 30g
*Gallery*
http://www.sweclockers.com/galleri/12298-black-sails

*Buildlog*
http://www.sweclockers.com/forum/143-projektloggar/1285813-540-dark-now-h2o-akrylic/


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Not what I meant. The feet can be moved easily. The problem is the underside of the case is ugly/unfinished. Not a great look sitting up on a desk.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TobbbeSWE*
> 
> *Take a look at my build it's similar to your sketch, and maybe you get some ideas from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> _Hardware_
> 
> *Chassi* - Corsair Carbide AIR 540.
> *Moderkort* - Asus Rampage IV BLACK EDITION.
> *Grafikkort* 780TI SLI.
> *Processor* - Ivybridge-E 4930k.
> *Lagring* - 2st Samsung SSD PRO 256GB i RAID 0.
> *Minne* - Dominator 16GB PC 2133 CL9.
> *Nätagg* - Corsair AX 1200i Platinum.
> _Cooling_
> 
> *CPU* - Cuplex Kryos Delrin
> *Chassi* - 7x Be quiet! SilentWings 2, 140mm PWM
> *GPU* - EK-FC780 GTX Ti - Nickel
> *Radiator* Alphacool NexXxoS ST30x280
> *Radiator* Alphacool NexXxoS ST30x280
> *Radiator* Alphacool NexXxoS XT45x280
> *Pump/RES* EK-D5 X-RES 100 CSQ Acetal
> *Backplate* EK-FC780 GTX Ti Black
> *Anslutningar* Adapter 45 & 90 roterbar + EK HD.
> *Tubing* 10/12mm 4m pipes of hard tubing/Akrylic
> *Coolant* Feser One Pure Clean 3L
> 
> Corsair AX1200i sleeved cables, Svart
> Corsair AX1200i 24-pin cable, Svart
> 2x Adapter splittkabel för 4-pins fläktar, från 1-5
> Fläktfilter för botten - Silverstone FF142B 320x155mm magnetiskt
> Fläktfilter för PSU - SilverStone SST-FF122B 120mm magnetiskt
> Arctic Cooling MX-2 kylpasta 30g
> *Gallery*
> http://www.sweclockers.com/galleri/12298-black-sails
> 
> *Buildlog*
> http://www.sweclockers.com/forum/143-projektloggar/1285813-540-dark-now-h2o-akrylic/


That's the way to do it
e) I would love to see it shrouded


----------



## alecc59

Are there grommet in rubber ?

The grommets in foamed plastic are really cheap :/


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> That's the way to do it


You can say that again! Sadly my modding skills are not up to that but that would be my ideal setup if I ever can afford to go watercooled.


----------



## Kovoet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> That's the way to do it
> e) I would love to see it shrouded


Very very nice looking rig


----------



## staccker

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TobbbeSWE*
> 
> *Take a look at my build it's similar to your sketch, and maybe you get some ideas from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> _Hardware_
> 
> *Chassi* - Corsair Carbide AIR 540.
> *Moderkort* - Asus Rampage IV BLACK EDITION.
> *Grafikkort* 780TI SLI.
> *Processor* - Ivybridge-E 4930k.
> *Lagring* - 2st Samsung SSD PRO 256GB i RAID 0.
> *Minne* - Dominator 16GB PC 2133 CL9.
> *Nätagg* - Corsair AX 1200i Platinum.
> _Cooling_
> 
> *CPU* - Cuplex Kryos Delrin
> *Chassi* - 7x Be quiet! SilentWings 2, 140mm PWM
> *GPU* - EK-FC780 GTX Ti - Nickel
> *Radiator* Alphacool NexXxoS ST30x280
> *Radiator* Alphacool NexXxoS ST30x280
> *Radiator* Alphacool NexXxoS XT45x280
> *Pump/RES* EK-D5 X-RES 100 CSQ Acetal
> *Backplate* EK-FC780 GTX Ti Black
> *Anslutningar* Adapter 45 & 90 roterbar + EK HD.
> *Tubing* 10/12mm 4m pipes of hard tubing/Akrylic
> *Coolant* Feser One Pure Clean 3L
> 
> Corsair AX1200i sleeved cables, Svart
> Corsair AX1200i 24-pin cable, Svart
> 2x Adapter splittkabel för 4-pins fläktar, från 1-5
> Fläktfilter för botten - Silverstone FF142B 320x155mm magnetiskt
> Fläktfilter för PSU - SilverStone SST-FF122B 120mm magnetiskt
> Arctic Cooling MX-2 kylpasta 30g
> *Gallery*
> http://www.sweclockers.com/galleri/12298-black-sails
> 
> *Buildlog*
> http://www.sweclockers.com/forum/143-projektloggar/1285813-540-dark-now-h2o-akrylic/






Nice case. Did you have any major problems getting the all the 280s in there?


----------



## TobbbeSWE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kovoet*
> 
> Very very nice looking rig


Thanks!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> 
> Nice case. Did you have any major problems getting the all the 280s in there?


Not really but I took my time testning with all parts before.
Bottom radiator is a little bit closer the window than the other radiators for example. It helps when you got a few cm space instead of a few mm between the motherboard.

I also made the 140mm holes longer so I can move the front radiator up and down. It was nessesary because the top radiator 90' fittings was in the way.

Last of it was to use all the parts in the right order or else they won't fit like the motherboard for example and the fans.


----------



## ColeriaX

Hey guys, new owner here. Trying to scope out what is the best solution for a two radiator cooling loop. Ive read through and saw that there are some fitment issues with certain thickness rads. Is there a general consensus on the best top and front rad setup and a fan config? Im not opposed to modding but I'd like to only order parts once







. Thanks in advance for replies.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColeriaX*
> 
> Hey guys, new owner here. Trying to scope out what is the best solution for a two radiator cooling loop. Ive read through and saw that there are some fitment issues with certain thickness rads. Is there a general consensus on the best top and front rad setup and a fan config? Im not opposed to modding but I'd like to only order parts once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks in advance for replies.


Can't go wrong with a 360 + 240. As for thickness it's my personal opinion you don't need any more than a 30mm. Highly recommend Alphacool ST30 series as their performance with low speed fans is probably the best out there. The 45mm alphacool would also be a good choice. I have my fans then rad so I could still have the filter on, then fit the top 240 in push pull with no issues.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColeriaX*
> 
> Hey guys, new owner here. Trying to scope out what is the best solution for a two radiator cooling loop. Ive read through and saw that there are some fitment issues with certain thickness rads. Is there a general consensus on the best top and front rad setup and a fan config? Im not opposed to modding but I'd like to only order parts once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks in advance for replies.


I would use the Alphacool 45mm rads in 240 & 360, I'd run them in push/pull for both rads, and forget the airflow robbing waste that is known as a filter. I'm actually working on that exact setup at the moment. Once it's built, I'll post up the photos and such. Remember, unless your a complete slob in your house cleaning, filters do more bad than good for 90% of the users.


----------



## AlphaBravo

I just wanted to pass along a great customer service experience I had with Corsair.

I purchased an Air 540 from Amazon, and when I received it, the side window had numerous scratches on it. Amazon sent me a replacement, but the replacement's side window had numerous scratches on it. So I contacted Corsair to see if I could get a replacement side panel. It took about two weeks to get the side panel, but I am happy to report that it was in pristine condition. I have had nothing but great experiences with Corsair customer service, and I will continue to purchase and recommend their products.


----------



## Skye12977

I forget where, but you can buy any part of the 540 from corsair directly too, side panel is like 20$ shipped


----------



## AlphaBravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I forget where, but you can buy any part of the 540 from corsair directly too, side panel is like 20$ shipped


Corsair's website has 540 parts for sale, but they only show parts for the black 540, not the white (which I have) or silver.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaBravo*
> 
> Corsair's website has 540 parts for sale, but they only show parts for the black 540, not the white (which I have) or silver.


May be able to e-mail them to ask for a different colour.
If not then a can of spray paint


----------



## GerAir540

I finally got the right measurements








I tested it with carton if it fits.
but see yourself









of course the front will also be covered.

As material i use this :


its white tinted plexiglass. the light can shine trough it a bit so it will glow nicely at the end.

My two ccfl's and the converter will be changed to some high density flexlights. the flexlight will be blue or white and be under the cover.
They will be connected to my fan controller so i can control the brightness and can turn them off if needed.

The cages on the bottom should still be usable. I hope that the harddrives wont get too hot, but if so ill just put them in the back of the case and mount a little fan to exhaust the warm air from the case.
Hope you like it


----------



## ColeriaX

So, I got most of my new stuff in today. It will be interesting to see how that 295X2 fits with regards to the space available for the front radiator. The specs say the length is 12.09 inches, I started putting together a list of water cooling parts and came up with what someone else suggested. The Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper Dual 120mm Radiator for the top and the XT45 Triple for the top. Is there a recommended size on G 1/4 barbs ID/OD? What would be a good pump/res combo (money doesn't matter). Sorry for all the questions as this is my first adventure under water.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GerAir540*
> 
> I finally got the right measurements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested it with carton if it fits.
> but see yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course the front will also be covered.
> 
> As material i use this :
> 
> 
> its white tinted plexiglass. the light can shine trough it a bit so it will glow nicely at the end.
> 
> My two ccfl's and the converter will be changed to some high density flexlights. the flexlight will be blue or white and be under the cover.
> They will be connected to my fan controller so i can control the brightness and can turn them off if needed.
> 
> The cages on the bottom should still be usable. I hope that the harddrives wont get too hot, but if so ill just put them in the back of the case and mount a little fan to exhaust the warm air from the case.
> Hope you like it


I may not even attempt to try and cover the case until college in the fall starts up.
Still trying to decide between thin metal that can easily be mounted within, or wood to go with a stained look.


----------



## eth3rton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaBravo*
> 
> Corsair's website has 540 parts for sale, but they only show parts for the black 540, not the white (which I have) or silver.


Where? All I can find is the top grill for $10. Have a link for more parts?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColeriaX*
> 
> So, I got most of my new stuff in today. It will be interesting to see how that 295X2 fits with regards to the space available for the front radiator. The specs say the length is 12.09 inches, I started putting together a list of water cooling parts and came up with what someone else suggested. The Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper Dual 120mm Radiator for the top and the XT45 Triple for the top. Is there a recommended size on G 1/4 barbs ID/OD? What would be a good pump/res combo (money doesn't matter). Sorry for all the questions as this is my first adventure under water.


As long as it isn't smaller than 1/4 any tubing will work just fine. The differences between 1/4 and 1/2 are extremely minimal in flow and temps. Not to mention with the tight spaces you are going to be working with, the thinner tubing will work better because it's easieir to work with. My primochill 3/8x5/8 works really well for bending. I assume you are going to be picking up the aqua computer 295x2 block? That thing looks sexy. After seeing that I was half tempted to sell both my rigs and get an x79 gene with dual 295x x2's and have the ultimate mini powerhouse.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eth3rton*
> 
> Where? All I can find is the top grill for $10. Have a link for more parts?


http://www.corsair.com/en-us/cases/case-parts-and-accessories?accmodel=540|

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/carbide-air-540-left-windowed-side-panel


----------



## eth3rton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/cases/case-parts-and-accessories?accmodel=540|
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/carbide-air-540-left-windowed-side-panel


Thank you!

Know if they have the front panel available anywhere? The part where the 5.25" bays are not the grill side.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eth3rton*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Know if they have the front panel available anywhere? The part where the 5.25" bays are not the grill side.


only that http://www.corsair.com/en-us/carbide-air-540-front-io-panel


e) anyone know if a thicker radiator or a slightly thinner radiator with fans would cool better?
45/60mm rad with push/pull config
or
80mm with push or pull config


----------



## ColeriaX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> As long as it isn't smaller than 1/4 any tubing will work just fine. The differences between 1/4 and 1/2 are extremely minimal in flow and temps. Not to mention with the tight spaces you are going to be working with, the thinner tubing will work better because it's easieir to work with. My primochill 3/8x5/8 works really well for bending. I assume you are going to be picking up the aqua computer 295x2 block? That thing looks sexy. After seeing that I was half tempted to sell both my rigs and get an x79 gene with dual 295x x2's and have the ultimate mini powerhouse.


Yes that block looks amazing. I would like to see what EK has in the pipe before I make a decision, I don't want buyers remorse. Any recommendations on an awesome pump res combo? It will probably live in the back of the case so doesn't have to be the most handsome thing. I just want an awesome tried and true tested workhorse.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> only that http://www.corsair.com/en-us/carbide-air-540-front-io-panel
> 
> 
> e) anyone know if a thicker radiator or a slightly thinner radiator with fans would cool better?
> 45/60mm rad with push/pull config
> or
> 80mm with push or pull config


Love seeing another Tech person









It's my personal opinion that a thin 30mm radiator is the best. Performance of the thick radiators isn't enough to justify the increased price, size limitations, plus for example, the Alphacool ST30 outperforms the thicker radiators in some situations. Check out http://martinsliquidlab.org absolutely the best hands down resource for real data.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> *Do you know if it's possible to get a replacement for the metal inserts that secure the front panel of the 540? When I was fighting on the front, the top right hand one bent and I wasn't able to properly fix it. I noticed that it screws in, and should be easy to replace with the proper part.


Are referring to the tabs that holds the front panel? Do you mind providing some photos of that? I just want to make sure if that part is something that we have available on hand.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColeriaX*
> 
> Yes that block looks amazing. I would like to see what EK has in the pipe before I make a decision, I don't want buyers remorse. Any recommendations on an awesome pump res combo? It will probably live in the back of the case so doesn't have to be the most handsome thing. I just want an awesome tried and true tested workhorse.


A swiftech mcp 655b with an ek pump top 100mm res.

From what I understand EK is not releasing a block for it.

@derickwm Might be able to clarify or give a release date.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> A swiftech mcp 655b with an ek pump top 100mm res.
> 
> From what I understand EK is not releasing a block for it.
> 
> @derickwm Might be able to clarify or give a release date.


Derick or someone from EK said they were in design stage at the moment. Don't have the link, but it was answered in the EK thread I believe.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Are referring to the tabs that holds the front panel? Do you mind providing some photos of that? I just want to make sure if that part is something that we have available on hand.


Yea, the metal tabs which insert into the frame of the case, holding the front panel in place.

*The part that plugs into this hole on the case.*



If that doesn't help I'll take a picture tomorrow. I still haven't had time to get my RMA for the PSU set up, since I'll have to pull it to get my part number (Pretty sure it's on the side that's facing inside of the case). I'll do both at the same time.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Love seeing another Tech person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's my personal opinion that a thin 30mm radiator is the best. Performance of the thick radiators isn't enough to justify the increased price, size limitations, plus for example, the Alphacool ST30 outperforms the thicker radiators in some situations. Check out http://martinsliquidlab.org absolutely the best hands down resource for real data.


Alphacool was actually the brand of radiators I was looking into.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yea, the metal tabs which insert into the frame of the case, holding the front panel in place.
> 
> *The part that plugs into this hole on the case.*
> 
> 
> 
> If that doesn't help I'll take a picture tomorrow. I still haven't had time to get my RMA for the PSU set up, since I'll have to pull it to get my part number (Pretty sure it's on the side that's facing inside of the case). I'll do both at the same time.


Ah I get what what you mean now, I just took off my 5.25 bay today and saw them.
I'm not sure if they sell just those.
Maybe e-mail corsair?


----------



## LeoYunta

Hello there,

I'm actually building one of these water-cooled, I really love that case, in particular the 2 separated sections.

You can follow my build log in my sig










See ya guys !


----------



## Jimhans1

@LeoYunta
Why are you hooking up the pumps OUTLET to your reservoir?


----------



## LeoYunta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> @LeoYunta
> Why are you hooking up the pumps OUTLET to your reservoir?


Oh ! It was just for testing the fittings, and the position, don't worry, it's still under construction.


----------



## Jimhans1

Gotcha, just was curious on the plan, lol.


----------



## Balsagna

So I'm considering this case for watercooling ( I really like the look of the case) how good is it for this method? I'd be coming from a Switch 810.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> So I'm considering this case for watercooling ( I really like the look of the case) how good is it for this method? I'd be coming from a Switch 810.


It works out pretty well depending on your intended set up. I have 520mm (all push) of radiator installed with a 3570k (4.8) block and 2 7970 (1150/1650) blocks, I never see 50C on GPUs or CPU with my fans @1600 RPM.

Edit to add: The extra space in the back makes it real easy to build with minimal planning. You have plenty of room for a pump, res, and a rats nest of wires back there.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> So I'm considering this case for watercooling ( I really like the look of the case) how good is it for this method? I'd be coming from a Switch 810.


I'm running an UT 360 and an UT60 240 and it cools a 3930k @ 4.9Ghz with 1.46v (vdroop to 1.43ish) and dual 780 Classifieds overclocked highly as well (1.3v and mhz depend on game or benchmark. ) GPUs never see over 50C.

I was even benching with 5.1ghz (@ 1.5v) and one of my GPUs with 1374mhz @ 1.4v (no vdroop)


----------



## Cyro999

Sign me up!



Grabbing 3x front fans some time soon. What are you guys/gals doing with the top fans for air cooling? I set the front one as intake and the top-rear as exhaust, but the rear exhaust is where almost all of the cpu heat is coming out


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Sign me up!
> 
> 
> 
> Grabbing 3x front fans some time soon. What are you guys/gals doing with the top fans for air cooling? I set the front one as intake and the top-rear as exhaust, but the rear exhaust is where almost all of the cpu heat is coming out


Front 3 intake
top 2/4 exhaust
rear as exhaust if you are doing air on CPU or rear as intake if you are doing water-cooling.


----------



## Balsagna

Are there any big loop restrictions due to size requirements?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Are there any big loop restrictions due to size requirements?


What do you mean?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Are there any big loop restrictions due to size requirements?


Just rad space. only 1 360, 1 240, and a single 120 with good planning but no modding. an extra 240 can be modded into the hotswap, but will likely remove the possibility of 4x gpus. This is assuming everything is only run with one set of fans.


----------



## bond32

Most of us put the pump on the top of the PSU, with the outlet to the top to the rad, but other options are slightly more restrictive. I personally use 1/2 ID 3/4 OD tubing and have no issues with my alphacool ST30 120, 240, and 360. Works quite well.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Sign me up!
> 
> 
> 
> Grabbing 3x front fans some time soon. What are you guys/gals doing with the top fans for air cooling? I set the front one as intake and the top-rear as exhaust, but the rear exhaust is where almost all of the cpu heat is coming out


Front and top intake, rear only as exhaust. I've found that's the best for my systems temps regardless of air or liquid cooling.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Front and top intake, rear only as exhaust. I've found that's the best for my systems temps regardless of air or liquid cooling.


Same here. Plenty of areas for the positive pressure to push out extra air.


----------



## Cyro999

Thanks for the comments. I'l try top intake vs top exhaust, but i think using one exhaust and one intake wouldn't give results that are conclusively different enough from either.

Would a third ty-147 on the CPU (for style points) hurt my performance, or can i go ahead and throw that on and maybe get 1c off the CPU for it? It would be quite close to the rear exhaust


----------



## kiario

When using water cooling mosfet cooling is a must. I solved it be using rear fan as intake if you have exhaust through the top radiator. Use a alu filter for rear fan and put a 120mm fan frame as spacer otherwise air is restricted too much when filter is fitted directly to the fan. I can put up a photo later of my solution.


----------



## SgtMunky

Might sell my TJ07 and buy one of these and a H100i


----------



## kiario

I would recommend a H110 instead of the h100i.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiario*
> 
> I would recommend a H110 instead of the h100i.


I would recommend the H105 over the h110. 140mm fans are bleh, and you don't have the option of P/P with it. With the h105, you can.


----------



## kiario

On my H110 setup 140mm Aerocool DS fans are working really well. A max of 80C 4,5ghz 4930k. Fans run at constant rpm on 7V. 80c after 12 hours blend prime.


----------



## ColeriaX

The h100i is not bad at all. I swapped out the fans for sp120s and idle is around 30C and load never gets over 50 in prime with my 2600k @4.6 1.4v. Oh, I will mention I also used gelid extreme as the tim. Stuff corsair put on there looked low quality (think Intel box fan cooler)


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColeriaX*
> 
> The h100i is not bad at all. I swapped out the fans for sp120s and idle is around 30C and load never gets over 50 in prime with my 2600k @4.6 1.4v. Oh, I will mention I also used gelid extreme as the tim. Stuff corsair put on there looked low quality (think Intel box fan cooler)


It comes with Shin Etsu, IIRC. Which is far from low-quality TIM.


----------



## ColeriaX

I cannot find anywhere where it says the h100i comes with shin etsu. However, if it does that is good quality paste. Even so, I doubt its as good as your few top high end compounds. If you are going to water cool, might as well use the best stuff imo.


----------



## Torvi




----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColeriaX*
> 
> I cannot find anywhere where it says the h100i comes with shin etsu. However, if it does that is good quality paste. Even so, I doubt its as good as your few top high end compounds. If you are going to water cool, might as well use the best stuff imo.


linky Okay, so the original units came with Shin Etsu, and the newer ones come with Dow Corning which is basically a mixture of MX-4 and Shin Etsu. Still a high quality TIM and no reason to replace right away unless you just absolutely want that last 2-3C.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I would recommend the H105 over the h110. 140mm fans are bleh, and you don't have the option of P/P with it. With the h105, you can.


I agree


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColeriaX*
> 
> The h100i is not bad at all. I swapped out the fans for sp120s and idle is around 30C and load never gets over 50 in prime with my 2600k @4.6 1.4v. Oh, I will mention I also used gelid extreme as the tim. Stuff corsair put on there looked low quality (think Intel box fan cooler)


Yea, I've had luck with my h100i. However, the fans it comes with are loud as hell if you set to max, so loud I can't hear a youtube video on my laptop when I'm stress testing my gaming system...

I had bought some other Corsair PWM fans to replace them, but those suffered from really bad pulsing. I later found out that some fans have this issue when plugged directly into the H100i fan controller.

I returned those fans and have just been using the stock fans set to quiet. I'm thinking about getting some of those Noctua, since I heard they worked well with it... Of course I heard the fans I had got worked well with it also. As annoying as the stock fans can be, that pulsing sound was driving me crazy.

I'll get around to those Noctua sooner or later. =D Just wish they didn't look like Noctua fans.

The h100i does work well as a closed loop cooler, but the included fans are way too loud to use at higher settings without some really nice headphones. I'm guessing Corsair went for performance over convenience on these.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Yea, I've had luck with my h100i. However, the fans it comes with are loud as hell if you set to max, so loud I can't hear a youtube video on my laptop when I'm stress testing my gaming system...
> 
> I had bought some other Corsair PWM fans to replace them, but those suffered from really bad pulsing. I later found out that some fans have this issue when plugged directly into the H100i fan controller.
> 
> I returned those fans and have just been using the stock fans set to quiet. I'm thinking about getting some of those Noctua, since I heard they worked well with it... Of course I heard the fans I had got worked well with it also. As annoying as the stock fans can be, that pulsing sound was driving me crazy.
> 
> I'll get around to those Noctua sooner or later. =D Just wish they didn't look like Noctua fans.
> 
> The h100i does work well as a closed loop cooler, but the included fans are way too loud to use at higher settings without some really nice headphones. I'm guessing Corsair went for performance over convenience on these.


Yea, they had to outperform air in some conditions.


----------



## ColeriaX

I'm glad I don't mind the noise the fans push out. The fan in my living room is louder than the pc!


----------



## ColeriaX

Heres a few pics of the build. Sorry it looks like it was taken with a potato


----------



## LeoYunta

I just finished mine !

It was my first water-cooled build !


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColeriaX*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a few pics of the build. Sorry it looks like it was taken with a potato


Legit jealous of your video card(s)...

I've pretty much always had a full blown custom loop. I have been always wanting to go with a bunch of closed loop coolers though. Perhaps in the future I will do that...


----------



## ColeriaX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Legit jealous of your video card(s)...
> 
> I've pretty much always had a full blown custom loop. I have been always wanting to go with a bunch of closed loop coolers though. Perhaps in the future I will do that...


I'm jealous you have a real loop lol. Once i get my wife aggro to a manageable level I will click order on the stuff in my wish list


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColeriaX*
> 
> I'm jealous you have a real loop lol. Once i get my wife aggro to a manageable level I will click order on the stuff in my wish list


Tradsies? My single 290x for your dual? LOL.


----------



## ColeriaX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Tradsies? My single 290x for your dual? LOL.


Just send me your 290x so I can Tri-Fire


----------



## Thumper77

Hey all, I've been doing alot of research on cases and I've settled on this one. My HAF 932 just isn't that portable because of both size and weight. I travel now and then and having the option to take my game rig is very enticing at a fraction the cost of an equivelent laptop. I've been water cooling for over 10 years and while I've seen pics of w/c lappy's it never works out well.

Just a few things I'm trying to iron out details on, base weight on this says 20lbs can anyone tell me "roughly" what it would weigh with standard ATX insides and just a single 240 rad or even dual 240's as I'll need a bit more when I drop my x79 setup in there. I've got my eye on the xspc kit, decent numbers and I love the cpu block. I was going to swap out the included bay res with a switftech mcp355 I have and do something different for a res as I want o be able to run this either as a standing tower or a flat desktop so I'll have to make sure I have flow both ways.

My other question is can someone measure the space between the 5.24" bays and the case wall where the wire gromets are? I was considering removing the gromets and modding in a slim bd / dvd combo drive to keep my 5.25" bays open for other ideas. Slim drives themselves are 1/2" thick. Also how much space is there between the case front and the actual plastic bezel?

Also how sturdy is the rear case panel? I'm planning on mounting a lcd flat panel quick release bracket on it so I'd only need to carry this 17" screen without it's base.


----------



## Asiriya

Any word on if there will be a revision soon?


----------



## tojoleon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thumper77*
> 
> Hey all, I've been doing alot of research on cases and I've settled on this one. My HAF 932 just isn't that portable because of both size and weight. I travel now and then and having the option to take my game rig is very enticing at a fraction the cost of an equivelent laptop. I've been water cooling for over 10 years and while I've seen pics of w/c lappy's it never works out well.
> 
> Just a few things I'm trying to iron out details on, base weight on this says 20lbs can anyone tell me "roughly" what it would weigh with standard ATX insides and just a single 240 rad or even dual 240's as I'll need a bit more when I drop my x79 setup in there. I've got my eye on the xspc kit, decent numbers and I love the cpu block. I was going to swap out the included bay res with a switftech mcp355 I have and do something different for a res as I want o be able to run this either as a standing tower or a flat desktop so I'll have to make sure I have flow both ways.
> 
> My other question is can someone measure the space between the 5.24" bays and the case wall where the wire gromets are? I was considering removing the gromets and modding in a slim bd / dvd combo drive to keep my 5.25" bays open for other ideas. Slim drives themselves are 1/2" thick. Also how much space is there between the case front and the actual plastic bezel?
> 
> Also how sturdy is the rear case panel? I'm planning on mounting a lcd flat panel quick release bracket on it so I'd only need to carry this 17" screen without it's base.


Be careful what you wish for. I had a similar objective when I build mine. This case with custom loop with 2 rads can be get very heavy. Look for a really small acrylic res if you are that particular and definitely not a the photon 170.


----------



## ColeriaX

So I managed to get some better results once I thought everything out. I moved some things around to get the h100i and the 295x2 in push/pull. Didn't make a huge difference but it looks better now. AMD really needs to work on getting fan control for the 295X2


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Hey guys! Sorry I've been away from the group. Life changes are fun!

Anywhoo... I need help. I'm finding myself living with a 2 year old who has found the power button on my case. Today I got to spend my free time restoring my hard drive from an image thanks to the little guy's new discovery.









Any ideas on ways to solve this problem? For the time being I've taped an old id card over the buttons, but I'd like to find a better solution that won't leave adhesive residue if left in place for weeks to months.

I thought about disconnecting the leads to the motherboard from the power button, but if I do this, then I have to open the case every time I want to power on the computer. I prefer to not leave the computer on when I'm not home or sleeping as well.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Glue a thumb tack on it, he'll only touch once. Just kidding with that, my son took 2 pop tarts and shoved them in my sub's blow port on my home theater. Good times, I know I won't have nice things for a few more years. My wife's car I s like a science lab every time I get in that thing, the smell......


----------



## bond32

Put the yellow tubing back in. Also got my 290x back


----------



## derickwm

Apologies for the delayed response. We are indeed in the process of finishing up the 295X2 block and should be available soon.


----------



## MGMG8GT

So going to set up my new Carbide 540 this week. I have two Sapphire 290 Tri-X's in the case, and have a Kraken X60 cooling the CPU. My plan for airflow is 3 GT-AP14's up front as intakes. Should the top two fans for the radiator be used as exhaust, and the rear 140mm as intake? Or the top two radiator fans used as intake with a single exhaust? My primary concern is getting fresh air to the Tri-X cards and hot air out of the case.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGMG8GT*
> 
> So going to set up my new Carbide 540 this week. I have two Sapphire 290 Tri-X's in the case, and have a Kraken X60 cooling the CPU. My plan for airflow is 3 GT-AP14's up front as intakes. Should the top two fans for the radiator be used as exhaust, and the rear 140mm as intake? Or the top two radiator fans used as intake with a single exhaust? My primary concern is getting fresh air to the Tri-X cards and hot air out of the case.


I set both the top and fronts as intakes, and leave the rear as exhaust. I've found in my systems that it gives me the best temps with either air or liquid cooling as it forces hot air to go out of all openings, including the vents on the GPU's.
And, just my opinion here, you watercooled the wrong part of your build, the R9 cards desperately need to be liquid cooled, way before the CPU does!!


----------



## MGMG8GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I set both the top and fronts as intakes, and leave the rear as exhaust. I've found in my systems that it gives me the best temps with either air or liquid cooling as it forces hot air to go out of all openings, including the vents on the GPU's.
> And, just my opinion here, you watercooled the wrong part of your build, the R9 cards desperately need to be liquid cooled, way before the CPU does!!


Don't get me wrong. I know. I just don't have the stomach to do a loop correctly at this juncture. The only reason I went with the Kraken X60 over my reliable D14 is to reduce the clutter now that I have a window.


----------



## Caldeio

Ok my case is finished. Been thinking about making my top rad into a intake.


----------



## Cyro999

Looks great! Is it easy to mod fans onto bottom?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Looks great! Is it easy to mod fans onto bottom?


Do you have a dremel?
I used a 2hp hand grinder and it was pretty easy. I recommend you take everything out when you do it. My dremel broke or I would of used that as it's easier to handle.
After I filed the metal for burrs and coated it with black nail polish. Soon I'll add a filter


----------



## partypoison25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Do you have a dremel?
> I used a 2hp hand grinder and it was pretty easy. I recommend you take everything out when you do it. My dremel broke or I would of used that as it's easier to handle.
> After I filed the metal for burrs and coated it with black nail polish. Soon I'll add a filter


Does it change temps at all?


----------



## WalCs

Just got mine couple days ago. Time to get on the list!


----------



## infidels66

Just finished my build a few days ago.. adding a second GPU after the summer!


----------



## vwoe

Count me in..
Still missing a few things but here it is


----------



## MGMG8GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Ok my case is finished. Been thinking about making my top rad into a intake.


I really like the look of that. Are you seeing an improvement with the fans modded onto the bottom of the case? Also, what was the mounting solution for your HDD's in the back?


----------



## Corsair Joseph

These 540 builds are getting better and better.. nice done guys! keep them coming









Also, to all Corsair owners, If you haven't already.. make sure to send your entry to our *PC Domination Contest*. It ends on the 5th of May, so less than week to go. You never know, one of you guys might hit the Jackpot! Plus, by simply submitting an entry of your build, you automatically get a limited Corsair PC Domination ****.. *FREE SHIRT!!!*. nothing to lose fellas, send your entry now


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> These 540 builds are getting better and better.. nice done guys! keep them coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, to all Corsair owners, If you haven't already.. make sure to send your entry to our *PC Domination Contest*. It ends on the 5th of May, so less than week to go. You never know, one of you guys might hit the Jackpot! Plus, by simply submitting an entry of your build, you automatically get a limited Corsair PC Domination ****.. *FREE SHIRT!!!*. nothing to lose fellas, send your entry now


I'm signed up and it wouldn't let me put you in as the person who refereed you.
How do we submit an entry?


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I'm signed up and it wouldn't let me put you in as the person who refereed you.
> How do we submit an entry?


There is no need for referral, you should be able to submit an entry w/o providing that.

Create a thread *here* and i will have Corsair James approve it as an entry.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> There is no need for referral, you should be able to submit an entry w/o providing that.
> 
> Create a thread *here* and i will have Corsair James approve it as an entry.


skye12977, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.

e) never-mind. Finally got the e-mail
ee) posted a thread. Images are below the recommend size and should have the right angles/amount of photos.
Kinda couldn't do much to get a better quality picture though :/


----------



## yttocstfarc

Ok guys I think yall are starting to rub off on me. I'm thinking about going full custom loop watercooling. Ill be putting a list of components together for your input.
My question is for guys with the Rampage IV Black Edition with the Air 540 case. What size rads have/did you guys put in your rigs?
Should I be looking at just a cpu block?
Or should I go with blocks for the vrm and chipset also?

I'm not really interested in going to crazy overclocks just lower temps at my higher overclocks. Thoughts? The bug has bit me this is going to get interesting!


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Ok guys I think yall are starting to rub off on me. I'm thinking about going full custom loop watercooling. Ill be putting a list of components together for your input.
> My question is for guys with the Rampage IV Black Edition with the Air 540 case. What size rads have/did you guys put in your rigs?
> Should I be looking at just a cpu block?
> Or should I go with blocks for the vrm and chipset also?
> 
> I'm not really interested in going to crazy overclocks just lower temps at my higher overclocks. Thoughts? The bug has bit me this is going to get interesting!


The best size for radiators is to use a 360mm rad in front and 240mm up top, you may have to drill a few holes to make the the 240mm rad fit if it hits your motherboard.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> The best size for radiators is to use a 360mm rad in front and 240mm up top, you may have to drill a few holes to make the the 240mm rad fit if it hits your motherboard.


I figured that much what about rad thickness? I doubt the need for push pull. Thoughts?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Ok guys I think yall are starting to rub off on me. I'm thinking about going full custom loop watercooling. Ill be putting a list of components together for your input.
> My question is for guys with the Rampage IV Black Edition with the Air 540 case. What size rads have/did you guys put in your rigs?
> Should I be looking at just a cpu block?
> Or should I go with blocks for the vrm and chipset also?
> 
> I'm not really interested in going to crazy overclocks just lower temps at my higher overclocks. Thoughts? The bug has bit me this is going to get interesting!


I'm running a X79 Dark which I believe has a similar VRM heighth. I'm able to use a UT60 240 and 360 by drilling some holes to the side. If you don't want to do that, a XT45 240 would fit the bill with no modding.

Here's a picture of the holes I made


----------



## Snyderman34

Anyone with one of these up front?

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5795/ex-rad-121/Swiftech_MCR320_Quiet_Power_Triple_120mm_Radiator_-_Black_MCR320-QP-K.html?id=YEZzNwsc&mv_pc=140

Thinking about expanding my H220 again, and feel the need to go Swiftech (would also be getting this block: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20218/ex-blc-1459/Swiftech_Komodo-NV_GTX_780_Full_Cover_VGA_Waterblock_w_Backplate_KOMODO-NV-GTX780.html?id=YEZzNwsc&mv_pc=139)


----------



## Jimhans1

Unless they are giving them to you for free, I would honestly recommend a different manufacturers products. From personal experience, the Komodo blocks are not worth the money.....


----------



## Spelio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> These 540 builds are getting better and better.. nice done guys! keep them coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, to all Corsair owners, If you haven't already.. make sure to send your entry to our *PC Domination Contest*. It ends on the 5th of May, so less than week to go. You never know, one of you guys might hit the Jackpot! Plus, by simply submitting an entry of your build, you automatically get a limited Corsair PC Domination ****.. *FREE SHIRT!!!*. nothing to lose fellas, send your entry now


Awesome, thanks for the link! I'll make sure to join and post my build to the forum before the end of the contest!


----------



## MGMG8GT

Started putting together my Carbide 540. Anyone have any ideas on this issue? I was wanting to keep my crossfired cards one extra slot apart for airflow, but the check out the clearance of the bottom card to the HDDs. I suppose I could mount the HDDs elsewhere, but how and where?


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'm running a X79 Dark which I believe has a similar VRM heighth. I'm able to use a UT60 240 and 360 by drilling some holes to the side. If you don't want to do that, a XT45 240 would fit the bill with no modding.
> 
> Here's a picture of the holes I made


Thats what I was thinking about going with the xt45 240 and an xt45 360. Those should work in pull config correct?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Thats what I was thinking about going with the xt45 240 and an xt45 360. Those should work in pull config correct?


That would work just fine.







Although, I would seriously consider modding in a ST30 in the bottom of your case as well considering you plan on using 3 video cards. a 240 and 360 would work, but don't expect massively overclocking.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> That would work just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although, I would seriously consider modding in a ST30 in the bottom of your case as well considering you plan on using 3 video cards. a 240 and 360 would work, but don't expect massively overclocking.


I expect if I go this route I probably will not go x3 SLI. I will use money from that 3rd card to get the watercooling components.

To be honest the main reason I'm wanting to to this is to get my gps's to cool down. I see how well they overclock when they are cool.

Right now with an h100i under prime load i barely get to 60c usually stays in the mid 50s @4.6ghz 1.275v.

And by what do you mean massively overclocking? Like I said I'm happy with my 4.6-4.8 overclocks the main reason in doing this is to cool the gpus. I just figured if I'm gonna water cool the gpus might as well water cool the cpu also.

Is there anyone that has this setup with a 45mm 240 and a 45mm 360 rad setup I could see a picture of I'm hunting the photos right now also.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGMG8GT*
> 
> Started putting together my Carbide 540. Anyone have any ideas on this issue? I was wanting to keep my crossfired cards one extra slot apart for airflow, but the check out the clearance of the bottom card to the HDDs. I suppose I could mount the HDDs elsewhere, but how and where?


You can probably rig something up in the back of the case - but i think you should just use the regular slots.

By forcing it down there, you'd have to move the HDD's. It's too far down for reasonable airflow in/out of the case around it, and also you have a p67 board..

You have only 16 pci-e lanes. If this is like Haswell, these run x16 to the first slot, x8/x8 to the first or second. You don't have CPU pci-e on that third slot, only a PCH connection, which isn't as good and may impact performance - this is why people usually run slots 1+2 on mainstream boards

Looking at that pic again, really - the front fan just can't get air under it - and there is nowhere at all for air to go if it could even get there. The normal route of a side exhaust or out of the pci-e slot cover holes doesn't exist, because it's in the bottom slot


----------



## MGMG8GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> You can probably rig something up in the back of the case - but i think you should just use the regular slots.
> 
> By forcing it down there, you'd have to move the HDD's. It's too far down for reasonable airflow in/out of the case around it, and also you have a p67 board..
> 
> You have only 16 pci-e lanes. If this is like Haswell, these run x16 to the first slot, x8/x8 to the first or second. You don't have CPU pci-e on that third slot, only a PCH connection, which isn't as good and may impact performance - this is why people usually run slots 1+2 on mainstream boards
> 
> Looking at that pic again, really - the front fan just can't get air under it - and there is nowhere at all for air to go if it could even get there. The normal route of a side exhaust or out of the pci-e slot cover holes doesn't exist, because it's in the bottom slot


Thanks for the input. I was unaware of the limitation. Hopefully my temps are not out of control as a result.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGMG8GT*
> 
> Thanks for the input. I was unaware of the limitation. Hopefully my temps are not out of control as a result.


Take off the pci-e slot covers and get some beastly 120mm fans for the bottom front 1-2 slots - i think it should work ok. Hard to say. Multiple top-tier cards at aggressive clocks (gtx580, 780, r9 290) can be tricky on air, gl


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> I expect if I go this route I probably will not go x3 SLI. I will use money from that 3rd card to get the watercooling components.
> 
> To be honest the main reason I'm wanting to to this is to get my gps's to cool down. I see how well they overclock when they are cool.
> 
> Right now with an h100i under prime load i barely get to 60c usually stays in the mid 50s @4.6ghz 1.275v.
> 
> And by what do you mean massively overclocking? Like I said I'm happy with my 4.6-4.8 overclocks the main reason in doing this is to cool the gpus. I just figured if I'm gonna water cool the gpus might as well water cool the cpu also.
> 
> Is there anyone that has this setup with a 45mm 240 and a 45mm 360 rad setup I could see a picture of I'm hunting the photos right now also.


Ahh, okay. Yeah, then you'll be fine with that set up. And I meant a massive overclock on all three GPUs because that would be dumping too much heat into the loop. With two cards though, you'll be just fine.


----------



## Thumper77

Anyone that's got a chance please can you get me a measurement on the clearance between the 5.25 bay and mid plate? I really want to know if I can mod a slim bd/dvd combo drive in between there. I've gotta squeeze a dual bay res and dual bay fan temp sensor in here with 3 drives. I'm torn between this and the haf xb I know with this I can use my Bi extreme 360 without major moding although it will physically fit in the xb.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thumper77*
> 
> Anyone that's got a chance please can you get me a measurement on the clearance between the 5.25 bay and mid plate? I really want to know if I can mod a slim bd/dvd combo drive in between there. I've gotta squeeze a dual bay res and dual bay fan temp sensor in here with 3 drives. I'm torn between this and the haf xb I know with this I can use my Bi extreme 360 without major moding although it will physically fit in the xb.


I get a measurement of 18mm at the smallest point.


----------



## staccker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGMG8GT*
> 
> Started putting together my Carbide 540. Anyone have any ideas on this issue? I was wanting to keep my crossfired cards one extra slot apart for airflow, but the check out the clearance of the bottom card to the HDDs. I suppose I could mount the HDDs elsewhere, but how and where?


This seems like a popular place to mount hard drives pending there is not excessive downward force all the time other then gravity







check it out below. Just using two screws on the side mounting holes for each harddrive. This is from page 257 of the thread from @theKab. I have also seen it else where.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MGMG8GT

Thanks for that image. Really ingenious mounting setup there. I am afraid my idea is limited by my motherboard, however. I will put them closer together and put a Noctua on the back to pull air out from between.


----------



## Skye12977

May actually be able to get a summer job to pay towards being able to water cool my computer.
e) by the way seeing as I haven't posted a picture yet to verify I'm in this club:





Pollen around here is REALLY bad, I actually had a very large buildup in my power-supply... until I blew it out
Minus the 1.5tb green HDD (which isn't mine) , I think I've only got 900$ into my build so far.
ee). Once I get the money, I'm thinking about going with the NOS colour scheme


----------



## igrease

Would this fit on the top right side above the SSD cage?


----------



## MGMG8GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> Would this fit on the top right side above the SSD cage?


If it does not fit with the SSD cage, just remove the cage and stick the SSD's where ever you want to put them.


----------



## ColeriaX

Who here has removed the bottom panel with the HDD slots via dremel? Im curious of the thickness of radiator that I could stick down there. My plan is 240 45 top 360 45 front and am wondering what I could fit in the bottom. The only limiting factor I suppose would be the videocard, I have a 295X2 with plans for a 2nd. Thanks for any replies.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColeriaX*
> 
> Who here has removed the bottom panel with the HDD slots via dremel? Im curious of the thickness of radiator that I could stick down there. My plan is 240 45 top 360 45 front and am wondering what I could fit in the bottom. The only limiting factor I suppose would be the videocard, I have a 295X2 with plans for a 2nd. Thanks for any replies.


That would really depend on your GPU setup. Single Card? Wide open for 240 options, even push/pull. Second card? thin 240 w fans. 3 cards? maybe... 4 cards? probably not going to happen, despite needing it the most.


----------



## ColeriaX

Most likely will be a slim 240 then I am just getting everything ready in my head so I can order all this stuff ONCE and be good to go. Do you think a 240, 240 and 360 will be enough for 2 295X2 and a 4770k or should I consider trying to get 2 360's to fit?


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColeriaX*
> 
> Most likely will be a slim 240 then I am just getting everything ready in my head so I can order all this stuff ONCE and be good to go. Do you think a 240, 240 and 360 will be enough for 2 295X2 and a 4770k or should I consider trying to get 2 360's to fit?


You'd be better off using a 240 and 360 (and fit push/pull if you can) and see the temps.
I know the 295x2's do run hot, but you wont know if you'll need that additional cooling until you try,
Just having better water-cooling will reduce their temperatures.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColeriaX*
> 
> Most likely will be a slim 240 then I am just getting everything ready in my head so I can order all this stuff ONCE and be good to go. Do you think a 240, 240 and 360 will be enough for 2 295X2 and a 4770k or should I consider trying to get 2 360's to fit?


Good luck trying to cool 1200w

i would not run such a setup, many thousands of dollars without a more dedicated cooling solution

honestly at this point it's even an option to just grab a 9x 120mm rad and hang it out the back of the case or whatever works. You need more rad area than 7x 120mm unless you don't care much about delta temps, if you're running four hawaii's in your cpu loop (if you're not.. it's less of a problem, because you can run the gpu's with silly water temp deltas and your cpu with its own loop which would stay cool)

It's not really an issue of how hot the gpu's get, just the raw amount of energy they are dumping into loop. It's not easy to get 1000w+ from water to air when the water is only ~5-10c hotter than the air, you need a massive amount of surface area to do it. The liquid coolers on the 295 x2 only work because that water gets something like 30c hotter than the air.. which would make your CPU ridiculously hot, like hotter than using a low tier air cooler, if you used that water to "cool" the CPU too.

I'm not an expert with water but it seems to be like this is just waiting to fail really hard, and your best shot would be using the reference cooler for 295x2 or using your own like 240 rads one per gpu to get noise down - and then giving the CPU its own dedicated cooling


----------



## ColeriaX

Sorry missed that.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColeriaX*
> 
> Sorry missed that.


two separate water-cooling systems.
One for the CPU, one for the GPU's.
I.E. Possibly use one 240mm rad for the CPU, and a 360 and 240mm rad for the GPU's.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> two separate water-cooling systems.
> One for the CPU, one for the GPU's.
> I.E. Possibly use one 240mm rad for the CPU, and a 360 and 240mm rad for the GPU's.


I would try to give the cpu a 360 if you could get 240+240 for gpu's - they seem to run ok on a thick 120, but cpu is more sensitive to water deltas


----------



## dredeziel1

Got my new midplate from ColdZero. They do awesome work..


----------



## Jawswing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dredeziel1*
> 
> 
> Got my new midplate from ColdZero. They do awesome work..


Oh, dear God!
I'm useless at anything like this, and I've been on edge waiting for something like this.

EDIT: You don't have to cut out the HDD slot things do you?


----------



## LeoYunta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dredeziel1*
> 
> 
> Got my new midplate from ColdZero. They do awesome work..


Nice, can I know how much you pay for this ? And did you cut the old plate yourself or did you send the whole case ?

thank you !


----------



## Jawswing

Leo, they're on here. Don't know if they ship to Canada.

http://www.coldzero.eu/241-midplates

LED midplate too.

http://www.coldzero.eu/239-lightboxes


----------



## LeoYunta

Nice, thank you sir.


----------



## Jawswing

No problem squire.


----------



## Jimhans1

He will ship anywhere. I've had him send me backplates for GPU's and some pieces for my old TJ07. And I'm in the US.


----------



## dredeziel1

Cost was like 45 bucks with shipping...I didnt have to do anything but put it in...they measure everything for you, cut and ship...


----------



## MGMG8GT

Here is mine, freshly migrated from a HAF 932 I've had since 2009.


----------



## igrease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGMG8GT*
> 
> Here is mine, freshly migrated from a HAF 932 I've had since 2009.


What LEDs?


----------



## MGMG8GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> What LEDs?


NZXT white strip, 2m - hid the control piece behind the mobo


----------



## alecc59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawswing*
> 
> Leo, they're on here. Don't know if they ship to Canada.
> 
> http://www.coldzero.eu/241-midplates
> 
> LED midplate too.
> 
> http://www.coldzero.eu/239-lightboxes


Expensive o_o

it's just midplate in plexiglass ? 62 dollars ? o_o


----------



## ColdzeroTeam

the first is the midplate, which cost 12.90€

and the second is the lightbox (if you don't know what a lightbox is, check the link ), which costs 62.90€


----------



## excildor

Was cleaning my filter out last week. When I pulled the one I made for the bottom, it was very clean. So I moved it to the top where it seems to be doing more good. Even though its exhaust.

I just need to pull it apart and open it up more.


----------



## dredeziel1

"AIRFORCE ONE".....My very first water loop..EVER..couldnt wait for my 780s and water blocks...Money tight right about now...should have them in the next few months...then im gonna add a 120rad that i already have...No leaks..gonna overclock later on..


----------



## machz06

Anyone have issues with the top panel/grill buzzing/vibrating? Seems like mine easily picks up a resonance. I've just started trying things to dampen out the vibration but was wondering if anyone has found a quick fix.


----------



## Jawswing

Definately going to order one of them midplates sometime soon. I hate the bottom of the Air 540 case.
Can get rid of the NZXT Hue too. Not too keen on that, and I think I'm going to throw the Blu Ray drive in the server.
Not bothered about fan controllers, I prefer the motherboard to handle that. But does anyone know any decent 5.25 bay ideas? Literally anything, apart from fan controllers and reservoirs.


----------



## dredeziel1

Evercool HDD Cooler..got it from Frozen CPU


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dredeziel1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evercool HDD Cooler..got it from Frozen CPU


I use one of these as well. Well, different look and different brand. How many drives does that one hold?


----------



## dredeziel1

Four SSD and two HDD...Yours?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dredeziel1*
> 
> Four SSD and two HDD...Yours?


3HDDs.







I plan on picking up one of these in the future for future expansion when 9TB isn't enough.


----------



## excildor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machz06*
> 
> Anyone have issues with the top panel/grill buzzing/vibrating? Seems like mine easily picks up a resonance. I've just started trying things to dampen out the vibration but was wondering if anyone has found a quick fix.


I do, remounted the fans with some thick foam between the them and the frame helped a bit. Still get it from time to time. I've got some Dyna mat extreme to try next.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machz06*
> 
> Anyone have issues with the top panel/grill buzzing/vibrating? Seems like mine easily picks up a resonance. I've just started trying things to dampen out the vibration but was wondering if anyone has found a quick fix.


I've found with the 540, that when fans are set as exhaust in the top position, it made the grill vibrate, but with the fans as intakes up top, it didn't do it..... And that works better for me anyways, as I have one of my radiators in the top position, so it is intaking nice cool air from outside the case and pushing over the rad versus using warmed air from inside the case trying to cool the rad.


----------



## bond32

I had all fans as intake on mine including the rear 120. Have a 360, 240, and 120mm radiators. I noticed (obviously) the case would get rather warm despite all temps being cool. Decided to toss in one of the stock days as exhaust over the pci covers. Works pretty well.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I had all fans as intake on mine including the rear 120. Have a 360, 240, and 120mm radiators. I noticed (obviously) the case would get rather warm despite all temps being cool. Decided to toss in one of the stock days as exhaust over the pci covers. Works pretty well.


Was it easy to do?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Was it easy to do?


Yeah, all I did was run one of the coarse thread fan screws through from the outside. Heres a picture: 

Since the fan spins so slow it doesn't generate any noticeable vibration. Helps keep the heat out while still allowing me to get cool air to all the rads. Only tiny problem is it warms my hand up lol.


----------



## excildor

I run my top 140s in exhaust. My thinking was with two hd 7950 DD in crossfire, the non blower type coolers would dump a lot of heat in the case. Thus needing more exhaust.

I'd like to have them as intakes though to feed more air to my VRMs and AIO cpu cooler that's exhaust out the rear. The cpu stays cool enough, but cooler is better... right?

I don't think I can get a 140 or 120 under my GPUs like that. Maybe I can rig something up on the outside of the case over the pci slots/ bottom card.

Afternoon project go!


----------



## ColeriaX

I'm going to do a similiar setup to Gleniu I've decided. I'm also going to do 3 240mm 30mm thick rads like him. However, are there any better performing high FPI 30mm thick 240 rads out there? I could care less if my computer sounds like a jet, maximum performance is what I require







.


----------



## Spelio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> These 540 builds are getting better and better.. nice done guys! keep them coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, to all Corsair owners, If you haven't already.. make sure to send your entry to our *PC Domination Contest*. It ends on the 5th of May, so less than week to go. You never know, one of you guys might hit the Jackpot! Plus, by simply submitting an entry of your build, you automatically get a limited Corsair PC Domination ****.. *FREE SHIRT!!!*. nothing to lose fellas, send your entry now


Uh oh, looks like the forums are down! I haven't completed my build log to submit it yet for the T-shirt!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spelio*
> 
> Uh oh, looks like the forums are down! I haven't completed my build log to submit it yet for the T-shirt!


Forums are back up! Make sure and get your guy's submissions in! It ends tomorrow, so dot your i's and cross your t's.


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> These 540 builds are getting better and better.. nice done guys! keep them coming


http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?p=709164#post709164
Please check mine out









One of the prizes is a corsair RGB keyboard...omg I so want one! It's gonna be the first pc keyboard I do a review on that's for sure!








I have this poop hp keyboard from my first pc build that's from 2008 lol.


----------



## Spelio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Forums are back up! Make sure and get your guy's submissions in! It ends tomorrow, so dot your i's and cross your t's.


Yes I see that now! Thanks. I got my 6 shots in and said that it's ready for submission (teehehe) Don't expect to win, but would love a shirt!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?p=709164#post709164
> Please check mine out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the prizes is a corsair RGB keyboard...omg I so want one! It's gonna be the first pc keyboard I do a review on that's for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have this poop hp keyboard from my first pc build that's from 2008 lol.


I'm still trying to decide what I want if I win.







I definitely want that keyboard, and either way I'm going to get one. The ram would be very useful for my second system though. So that's under consideration as well. Hopefully I just win every contest.


----------



## Spelio

I don't expect to win anything, but I would be happy with just a t-shirt!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spelio*
> 
> I don't expect to win anything, but I would be happy with just a t-shirt!


There are some really awesome builds that completely surpass anything I can do now, or probably in the future. I'm really impressed by some of these builds, and they've definitely given me some ideas of my own, I just need to figure out how to act on them.


----------



## igrease

Does anyone have the exact measurements for the bottom part of the case where the components go?

I want to add in a white piece of plexiglass when I get my 540 and I want it like this except not nearly as thick. Not going to do anything fancy, just going to lay it on top of the hard drive trays. Also will mounting a mechanical hard drive vertical cause any issues?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> Does anyone have the exact measurements for the bottom part of the case where the components go?
> 
> I want to add in a white piece of plexiglass when I get my 540 and I want it like this except not nearly as thick. Not going to do anything fancy, just going to lay it on top of the hard drive trays. Also will mounting a mechanical hard drive vertical cause any issues?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


No mounting a HDD anyway that is on a single plane is ok.

No mounting it slight cocked at a angle. I have my hdd vertical


----------



## scgt1

Looking at getting one of these cases to replace my Haf932 anyone know what kind of space your left with for gpu length when using an XSPC RX360 with standard 120MM fans mounted between the rad and case?

Wish I had it sooner so I could enter. Have a 600T in white but my rad won't fit.

Sure wish Corsair installed hose pass through's in the back of the case. I have a RX480 on a stand from Europe for my GPU cooling. Guess I'll have to mod the case when I get it.


----------



## Vakten

Just ordered mine along with some sleeved cables and a H105. Should be ready to pick up within the hour so hopefully can get it all sorted today








Super excited about this case, moving up from a prodigy M which I'm finding my gear heats up just too much.


----------



## MGMG8GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgt1*
> 
> Looking at getting one of these cases to replace my Haf932 anyone know what kind of space your left with for gpu length when using an XSPC RX360 with standard 120MM fans mounted between the rad and case?
> 
> Wish I had it sooner so I could enter. Have a 600T in white but my rad won't fit.
> 
> Sure wish Corsair installed hose pass through's in the back of the case. I have a RX480 on a stand from Europe for my GPU cooling. Guess I'll have to mod the case when I get it.


You should not have any problems. Also, on your RX480, just cut a couple holes in the mesh and you should be good.


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGMG8GT*
> 
> You should not have any problems. Also, on your RX480, just cut a couple holes in the mesh and you should be good.


There is another member way back in this thread that has an nvidia card and it looks to be right up against the radiator with the card actually bending down. It's a black case with the grill painted blue. I messaged him to see if he had measurements but isn't active here. Would hate to order the case and find out I can't use my hardware.

I wouldn't cut the grill it looks too messy doing that route. I have a hole saw kit and will cut into the back steel for a much cleaner look. My build log (although never completed and changed hardware now) shows how maticulous I am on detail. Was really trying to get sponsored but life events tied up the build and blasted my patients with taking all the photos etc. I never actually finished sleeving usb cables etc. :-( I just upgraded from X58 to Z77 and called it done. Gotta love taking ex wifes back to court over the way your kids are getting treated.









The urge to build has come back though and my fiancee no longer does the business the case was built off of so I'm getting really tired of looking at the thing with the companies logo cnced into the side panel. Not to mention it is just so big sitting as tall as my 27" on a stand. Need something smaller and neater and not representing a company that not only my fiancee doesn't work anymore but sold itself out to a competitor. LOL

Gotta love that rigid acrylic stuff too they didn't have that when I was building before in 2010 :-(


----------



## ricardovix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Yeah, all I did was run one of the coarse thread fan screws through from the outside. Heres a picture:
> 
> Since the fan spins so slow it doesn't generate any noticeable vibration. Helps keep the heat out while still allowing me to get cool air to all the rads. Only tiny problem is it warms my hand up lol.


Can you post more detailed photos? From the inside and the outside??

Thanks!


----------



## igrease

Sweet, so I ordered my case earlier today and I am stoked for it to arrive. The only problem is that it is estimated to be at my door tomorrow when I wanted 3-day shipping so it would come when I was off of work. To make it worse it is being shipped by LaserShip. I hope I don't have any issues and I hope they don't leave a huge box at my door while I am at work....


----------



## excildor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spelio*
> 
> I don't expect to win anything, but I would be happy with just a t-shirt!


Got my notification for the T-shirt


----------



## Caldeio

Still waiting on approval. my screenshot was a bit big, so i edited it smaller.

Hope I can enter!


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricardovix*
> 
> Can you post more detailed photos? From the inside and the outside??
> 
> Thanks!


I've redone my loop and haven't added that fan yet, but just set it against the pci brackets and line up the top screw closes to the board from the outside. Use one of those coarse thread self tapping screws that come with every fan and it should fit through the small squares on the brackets just fine.


----------



## Skye12977

It's getting warmer outside, temps are going up.
GPU doesn't care, CPU goes up 20c


----------



## Vakten

Alright guys, I got my new case and a Corsair H105









Will take some pics at some point but a few questions.

1: Would it be feasible to mount the radiator at the front of the case? I'm worried it may cause extra strain on the pump or something. I plan on having fans on both sides of the rad which is why the front is my preferred choice as it gives much more clearance.

2: I've seen a bit about having positive pressure in a case being a major positive, would having 2x 140mm and 3x120mm (although 2 of them will be on the rad) as intake on the front and top, and then the rear 140mm as exhaust be enough or should I switch the 2x 140mm into 3x120mm?

Basic questions I know, but I've been using a prodigy for a while so want to make sure I make the most of all this possible airflow









Cheers guys


----------



## floo123

Hey Guys

Here is my system:

- i5 4670K
- MSI Z87 G45
- Ripjaw X 8 GB 1600
- AMD Sapphire R9 290X
- Corsair H60
- Crucial 240 GB SSD
- OCZ Agility 3

How do you like it and do you have any suggestions?


----------



## ColeriaX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *floo123*
> 
> Hey Guys
> 
> Here is my system:
> 
> - i5 4670K
> - MSI Z87 G45
> - Ripjaw X 8 GB 1600
> - AMD Sapphire R9 290X
> - Corsair H60
> - Crucial 240 GB SSD
> - OCZ Agility 3
> 
> How do you like it and do you have any suggestions?


Looks sharp man


----------



## floo123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColeriaX*
> 
> Looks sharp man


Thanks


----------



## LeoYunta

Just finished mine...


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *floo123*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Guys
> 
> Here is my system:
> 
> - i5 4670K
> - MSI Z87 G45
> - Ripjaw X 8 GB 1600
> - AMD Sapphire R9 290X
> - Corsair H60
> - Crucial 240 GB SSD
> - OCZ Agility 3
> 
> How do you like it and do you have any suggestions?


I'd suggest putting the SDD's in back, the way the cooler tubes are annoys me, and reference AMD/10 lol


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's getting warmer outside, temps are going up.
> GPU doesn't care, CPU goes up 20c


It got 20c warmer outside? o.0

Here in scotland it usually doesn't get past about 20-25 on the hottest days indoors, and not really ever heated below ~15 during colder times


----------



## Talon720

Hey I've been thinking about the top panel on this case for awhile. I want to raise it enough to fit fans underneath like the front panel does. Anyone do this yet or have ideas..? I thought about using strips of acrylic to build it up. Cover it with vinyl maybe, and modify the top panel so it looks like it still came with the case that way. Still brain stormingon fitting a bottom rad in with my file cabnit caddy ( a metal square/rectangle with casters on it) which gives me more room to play with. You can find the file cabnit caddy's on amazon or I got mine in office max if anybody is interested


----------



## epicjosh

Hi guys, been inspired by a lot of the builds in this thread, so here's mine


----------



## LeoYunta

Beautfiul rig EpicJosh, I like it.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> It got 20c warmer outside? o.0
> 
> Here in scotland it usually doesn't get past about 20-25 on the hottest days indoors, and not really ever heated below ~15 during colder times


Yeah, it was a cool spring.
Getting up into the 70-80's now


----------



## F3NIX

i want to present my white build.

Tower : Corsair Carbide 540 Air
cpu: Intel Core i5 3570k @ oc 4,8 Ghz 1.28v
Cpu cooler : Prolimatech Megahalems Black Series with 2 x Ultra Sleek Vortex fans
Mainboard: Asus Sabertooth z77
Ram : Corsair Vengeance lp White
Power Supply: Bequiet pwer zone 750W voll modular
Grafikkart: Gigabyte 770 GTX @1200 mhz
2x samsung evo 840 pro 250gb raid0
Fans: 6x Enemerax Cluster Advance
Fan controller: bitfenix recon
NZXT Sleeves and some mdpc-x self sleeved thinks.

do you have any suggestions?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Thanks but paying the price of the caaaaaase in fans is not what i am looking for.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3NIX*
> 
> i want to present my white build.
> 
> Tower : Corsair Carbide 540 Air
> cpu: Intel Core i5 3570k @ oc 4,8 Ghz 1.28v
> Cpu cooler : Prolimatech Megahalems Black Series with 2 x Ultra Sleek Vortex fans
> Mainboard: Asus Sabertooth z77
> Ram : Corsair Vengeance lp White
> Power Supply: Bequiet pwer zone 750W voll modular
> Grafikkart: Gigabyte 770 GTX @1200 mhz
> 2x samsung evo 840 pro 250gb raid0
> Fans: 6x Enemerax Cluster Advance
> Fan controller: bitfenix recon
> NZXT Sleeves and some mdpc-x self sleeved thinks.
> 
> any proposals to change?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice color contrast








How enermax are doing from noise aspect and cooling performance?


----------



## F3NIX

The fans running 6v @ me and for me its quiet enought







and i like the flow inside the case ^^


----------



## domlator

Hey guys!

First of all sorry about slight OT but i need to know before i buy it







Anyway i am planning to get AIR540 soon with a H110 in a push/pull combo. Buuuut i want to know have someone tried to mount it on front panel not the top? Cause i know with Sabertooth Z87 will not work.. So if there is someone who have this setup i will be more then grateful for any help









Thank you


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3NIX*
> 
> i want to present my white build.
> 
> Tower : Corsair Carbide 540 Air
> cpu: Intel Core i5 3570k @ oc 4,8 Ghz 1.28v
> Cpu cooler : Prolimatech Megahalems Black Series with 2 x Ultra Sleek Vortex fans
> Mainboard: Asus Sabertooth z77
> Ram : Corsair Vengeance lp White
> Power Supply: Bequiet pwer zone 750W voll modular
> Grafikkart: Gigabyte 770 GTX @1200 mhz
> 2x samsung evo 840 pro 250gb raid0
> Fans: 6x Enemerax Cluster Advance
> Fan controller: bitfenix recon
> NZXT Sleeves and some mdpc-x self sleeved thinks.
> 
> do you have any suggestions?


Custom shrouds.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domlator*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> First of all sorry about slight OT but i need to know before i buy it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway i am planning to get AIR540 soon with a H110 in a push/pull combo. Buuuut i want to know have someone tried to mount it on front panel not the top? Cause i know with Sabertooth Z87 will not work.. So if there is someone who have this setup i will be more then grateful for any help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


Fully assume it'd work if you put two of your fans where the dust filter is on the outside of the case.

Also I'd suggest any try putting the front mesh fan filter on the inside of the case and the fans where the mesh would go. Much easier to clean and IMHO it looks better


----------



## domlator

Thanks for the reply Skye









Soon ill get the case and do some brainstorming to fit it best possible way









Cheers


----------



## killacam7478

Latest addition to my Air 540. Replaced my NZXT Sentry 2 fan controller with a Lamptron FC5v3. I think I broke my Sentry 2 when I was messing with cable management, and my fans were buzzing and my RAM cooler fan LED's were flickering. This new controller doesn't have any of those issues, although it cost 4 times as much :0( But at least my system is quieter now!


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> Latest addition to my Air 540. Replaced my NZXT Sentry 2 fan controller with a Lamptron FC5v3. I think I broke my Sentry 2 when I was messing with cable management, and my fans were buzzing and my RAM cooler fan LED's were flickering. This new controller doesn't have any of those issues, although it cost 4 times as much :0( But at least my system is quieter now!


I bought an NZXT fan controller and it made any fan I had buzz, I had to return.
I loved a scythe 3.5 fan controller I had, never had problems and it was only like 15$.
If I ever buy a good on it'll probably be a scythe one for ~50, but until then I'm using a molex to 8x 3 pin fan distribution block for 5$


----------



## douglatins

Guys, its new case tiemm, moving from a TJ08E, is this a good choice? I dont want a monster case, this one looks nice with psu hidden


----------



## Jawswing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *douglatins*
> 
> Guys, its new case tiemm, moving from a TJ08E, is this a good choice? I dont want a monster case, this one looks nice with psu hidden


No, it's terrible.

That's a lie by the way. I love this case. A few gripes I do have though is I hate the bottom with the HDD's and how open it is at the bottom. And I don't like that the optical bays are on their side.
Apart from that though they're brilliant cases.
I remember a thread on OCN not long back where Corsair were asking what they'd change if they brought a new design out. Might be worth holding out a month or two first.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawswing*
> 
> No, it's terrible.
> 
> That's a lie by the way. I love this case. A few gripes I do have though is I hate the bottom with the HDD's and how open it is at the bottom. And I don't like that the optical bays are on their side.
> Apart from that though they're brilliant cases.
> I remember a thread on OCN not long back where Corsair were asking what they'd change if they brought a new design out. Might be worth holding out a month or two first.


My same opinion of this case


----------



## Rae2108

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *floo123*
> 
> Hey Guys
> 
> Here is my system:
> 
> - i5 4670K
> - MSI Z87 G45
> - Ripjaw X 8 GB 1600
> - AMD Sapphire R9 290X
> - Corsair H60
> - Crucial 240 GB SSD
> - OCZ Agility 3
> 
> How do you like it and do you have any suggestions?


Love the look, nicely done. -- I'm very curious did you mount the fan on that H80i as intake or exhaust?


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onereactor*
> 
> Encase anyone missed these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered some Ill take pics when they arrive if anyone wants to see them
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21119/ffi-176/DEMCiflex_Corsair_Air_540_Magnetic_Dust_Fan_Filter_Set_-_6_Piece.html


Added this to my saved cart, to be included with the eventual custom water cooling loop I'll build.


----------



## Cyro999

$70?

I mean it looks great and all - but there's already a filter on the front 3x120mm stock with the case, no?


----------



## Jimhans1

Not to mention that ANY filter will kill your airflow. Just clean your system properly and use the extra $70 to upgrade or add something that has actual value!!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Not to mention that ANY filter will kill your airflow. Just clean your system properly and use the extra $70 to upgrade or add something that has actual value!!


This happened to my Silver Arrow in about 6-8 months with my last case when i did not use proper standards for airflow, just from using neg pressure to get actual airflow around the cooler using the top exhaust fan without much intake anywhere near it (rear was broken and unplugged)



I would use filters and positive pressure, but given that this case already came with one - you should only need to add a filter on top or the rear? You can do that without paying $70.


----------



## Jimhans1

The big issue is, most people think "I have filters, dust isn't gonna be a problem", and then they don't clean the filters, which makes the perceived problem a real problem, and even worse than it would be otherwise.

I've found that personally, it's not that hard to open the case and use my air compressor to blow out the PC once a month, not because it's needed, but it's better to have a set schedule and just do it, whether you think it needs it or not. And especially with a liquid cooled PC, you don't need an air flow killing filter making your system even less efficient and noisier usually. And radiators make good dust collectors







just blow them out every once and a while!


----------



## igrease

Hey guys just got my case yesterday and finished setting it up. I currently got three Cprsaor sp120 HP as intake and the three 140s as exhaust. Loving this case so far but I cannot stand these sp120's. Even with the voltage reducer they are extremely loud. I also keep hearing this vibrating sound and I have confirmed it is coming from the intakes. It is pretty sad that my old 120mm Rosewill fans that I have had for the past three years push just about the same amount of air with half the noise. Probably going to end up returning these. Can anyone recommend me some quiet 120mm fans that push air decently?


----------



## jameyscott

Sorry I haven't been as active over here and haven't updated the owner's list in a bit. I'll make sure and do that over the weekend. Finally got my video shot, edited, and uploaded (20 hours on a 4Mbps connection........)


----------



## Jawswing

The SP120 quiets are a better bet. The Rosewills you had may have pushed the same amount of air, but they could have been rubbish with static pressure. Which if you're using a dust filter, you'll need. I've got the quiets, they're pretty boss.


----------



## bond32

SP120 fans are garbage. Go to the air cooling forum and you will find plenty of comparisons. I used to swear by them till I found the Scythe AP-15's. I know you can't exactly get these anymore, but there are still plenty of better alternatives to sp120's that perform exceedingly better.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> SP120 fans are garbage. Go to the air cooling forum and you will find plenty of comparisons. I used to swear by them till I found the Scythe AP-15's. I know you can't exactly get these anymore, but there are still plenty of better alternatives to sp120's that perform exceedingly better.


Woah, woah, woah. SP120s are not bad fans. Actually, they are great fans. I have owned both SP120 PEs and AP-15s. I actually just sold the AP-15s and stuck with the SP120s. At 7v they perform just as well under load as the AP-15s did at full blast while being quieter. That's my ears, my system, and my ambients. One man's opinion, but it's what I've experienced. Considering trying to find the AP-15s is not exactly the easiest thing in the world, the SP120s are a great alternative.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Woah, woah, woah. SP120s are not bad fans. Actually, they are great fans. I have owned both SP120 PEs and AP-15s. I actually just sold the AP-15s and stuck with the SP120s. At 7v they perform just as well under load as the AP-15s did at full blast while being quieter. That's my ears, my system, and my ambients. One man's opinion, but it's what I've experienced. Considering trying to find the AP-15s is not exactly the easiest thing in the world, the SP120s are a great alternative.


I agree they aren't easy to find, but I am saying still there are plenty of better alternatives to SP120's. They have very poor noise/performance characteristics as shown by martin's testing. My own experience, I swore they were the best despite their awful noise. Bought my first set of AP-15's and was floor'ed by how quiet they were compared to the SP120's.


----------



## igrease

The thing is that when I don't have them mounted, they make almost no sound, yet when I put them against the front of the case where the in-takes go is when I start getting a buzzing noise. I could understand if it was actually pushing or pulling air through a fan filter or something but this is without anything blocking the air flow. However the fan I have mounted to my Hyper 212 is pretty dang quiet.... I don't understand.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Just a quick OT guys.

Corsair would like to get some preference and input from you guys so we can build the awesome case that you guys really want. If you haven't already, please answer the *Corsair Case Survey* that George has prepared.

Thanks in advance guys


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I agree they aren't easy to find, but I am saying still there are plenty of better alternatives to SP120's. They have very poor noise/performance characteristics as shown by martin's testing. My own experience, I swore they were the best despite their awful noise. Bought my first set of AP-15's and was floor'ed by how quiet they were compared to the SP120's.


I get that they are noisy, but you also have to realize how fast they are spinning at 2350 RPM they are 500 RPM higher than the AP-15s. 500 RPMs is a big deal when that's almost a 1/3 of the RPMs of the AP-15.

I will agree with you. There are better alternatives to the SP120s, but better is relative to the user. For some, the noise is not going to work, but for them the AP-15s still wouldn't be that good of an option, because they'll never use them at full speed, the AP-14 or AP-13 might be better for them,or something even quieter that spins at 800-1000 RPM max. Then there is also the option of the SP120 QE. Which, I do not have experience with, so I can't say for sure that they are a good fan. However, I will be purchasing 6 for my second system, so soon I'll be able to give a proper judgement on them when I have them in my hands. (Hopefully next week!) For me, the added aesthetics of the SP120 is just absolutely awesome, and the fact that I lost no cooling ability even when pushing 1.5v on my CPU, and 1.4v on my GPUs was awesome as well. Obviously for benching, I"m not stupid enough to do that daily.









Also, everyone's ears are different. The SP120s can get loud, and I'll agree with that, but the noise isn't horrible to me. Sure, it's not as pleasant as the AP-15s, but it's not like I'm dying to get away from my computer just because I hear the fans. I keep them at a constant speed, so they just become background noise. I also have headphones on when I'm gaming, so I never really hear the fans. Although, I did just purchase a Sunbeam Rheosmart, so I can further turn them down while at idle.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> The thing is that when I don't have them mounted, they make almost no sound, yet when I put them against the front of the case where the in-takes go is when I start getting a buzzing noise. I could understand if it was actually pushing or pulling air through a fan filter or something but this is without anything blocking the air flow. However the fan I have mounted to my Hyper 212 is pretty dang quiet.... I don't understand.


If it's quiet going through a barrier such as the Hyper 212, then it must be part of the case rattling or something. For the longest time I couldn't figure out what was vibrating. I actually took the whole case apart and used foam insulation on anything I could just to find out that the problem was the HDD rattling. It could be something as simple as that, so just make sure everything is tight. It's weird that you experience that though. How do you have them secured when they are on the front of the case? It's possible that their is a tiny gap in between the fan and the case and that's what's causing the rattle.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Just a quick OT guys.
> 
> Corsair would like to get some preference and input from you guys so we can build the awesome case that you guys really want. If you haven't already, please answer the *Corsair Case Survey* that George has prepared.
> 
> Thanks in advance guys


Finished! I've told you before, just make a Air 540 version of the 900D!


----------



## bond32

Yeah, I agree. Weird too, noisy fans never really bothered me. But I recently became pretty anal about it, especially considering my pc sits on my desk. I was pretty blown away with the AP-15's vs SP120's, the difference that is.


----------



## Skye12977

When will Noctua put good colours on their already over-priced fans?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> When will Noctua put good colours on their already over-priced fans?


Soon....



Honestly, I'm not a huge fan (pun intended) of Noctua fans. Sure, they're quiet. They don't really move that much air though. I've got two A14 PWMs on my H110, and the only reason I switched from the stock fans is that system idles most of the time, so them spinning at 300 RPMs is pretty awesome.


----------



## bond32

Noctua has some pretty cool technology in their fans, but I agree they are too expensive and there are just better options. For the 140mm size, I had awesome success with the Phanteks 140's.
http://www.amazon.com/Phanteks-140mm-Radiator-Cooling-PH-F140XP_BK/dp/B00E9NZX7E/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1399589385&sr=8-9&keywords=phanteks


----------



## LeoYunta

I always use Noctuas fan, from YEARS.

Yeah they are not really good looking, but I personally don't care, yes they are expensive, but warranty is 7 years and they are SO QUIET.

Noctua all the way for me.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeoYunta*
> 
> I always use Noctuas fan, from YEARS.
> 
> Yeah they are not really good looking, but I personally don't care, yes they are expensive, but warranty is 7 years and they are SO QUIET.
> 
> Noctua all the way for me.


I've only had one Noctua fan (I either got it for free or under 10$) and It moved quiet a lot of air in my opinion, just not an extreme amount of static pressure.
I like the look of the Noctua's much better than the Corsair fans, they also have a completely different feel to them.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Noctua has some pretty cool technology in their fans, but I agree they are too expensive and there are just better options. For the 140mm size, I had awesome success with the Phanteks 140's.
> http://www.amazon.com/Phanteks-140mm-Radiator-Cooling-PH-F140XP_BK/dp/B00E9NZX7E/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1399589385&sr=8-9&keywords=phanteks


I was actually going to pick up some of those, but my friend is buying myH110 because my C70 is getting remake with a 360 monsta and hopefully an ST 360 as well.







Love Corsair's AIOs, but full blown water cooling will always be tugging at me for my builds.









I was actually just going to go with dual H105s in my C70 with he NZXT G10 bracket, but that thing is so difficult to get and I'm not going to ebay to pay 80 bucks for it when it's possible to get it for 30+shipping direct from NZXT.


----------



## igrease

What is the best way to clean the side window? I left it on the floor over night and it accumulated a bit of random particles and no matter how much wiping off it just keeps attracting stuff to it. I used a towel and a micro fiber cloth.


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> What is the best way to clean the side window? I left it on the floor over night and it accumulated a bit of random particles and no matter how much wiping off it just keeps attracting stuff to it. I used a towel and a micro fiber cloth.


I used some Windex and a towel and it cleans mine up no problem.


----------



## Kovoet

My setup is now complete. Got the new Dell U2913WM to go with my setup.
The Creatice Soundblaster ZX I have a plate that I put on the back and Carbon stripped that as well. Do not run any HDD's now only SSD's, having two 1TB SSD's helps.


----------



## Talon720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kovoet*
> 
> My setup is now complete. Got the new Dell U2913WM to go with my setup.
> The Creatice Soundblaster ZX I have a plate that I put on the back and Carbon strig
> [/IMG][


Nice ikea desk just got one myself same corner but I put the extension on the other side and the half round opposite. Desk is way bigger than it appears!


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon720*
> 
> Nice ikea desk just got one myself same corner but I put the extension on the other side and the half round opposite. Desk is way bigger than it appears!


We have the black/brown version and I have the reverse of the above with the extension being on the same side and the half round being on the extension end. My fiancee has the same as the above with extension where his half round is. We also went with the T legs since she is in a wheel chair. Got the black/brown cabinets with off setting Red doors to match and a large double sided stand up book case with half with doors and the other have drawers on bottom shelfs on top. Was about $2,000 when said and done.

Some sturdy desks. I weigh 165lb and stood on top of them to mount the cabinets to the walls. My desk has the most weight with a prodigy build and my Haf932 with a 480/360 rad and a 20 gallon aquarium with about 20lb black sand and another 40-50lb rock in it. Yes I have been on my knees on my desk with all this on it also.


----------



## Kovoet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgt1*
> 
> We have the black/brown version and I have the reverse of the above with the extension being on the same side and the half round being on the extension end. My fiancee has the same as the above with extension where his half round is. We also went with the T legs since she is in a wheel chair. Got the black/brown cabinets with off setting Red doors to match and a large double sided stand up book case with half with doors and the other have drawers on bottom shelfs on top. Was about $2,000 when said and done.
> 
> Some sturdy desks. I weigh 165lb and stood on top of them to mount the cabinets to the walls. My desk has the most weight with a prodigy build and my Haf932 with a 480/360 rad and a 20 gallon aquarium with about 20lb black sand and another 40-50lb rock in it. Yes I have been on my knees on my desk with all this on it also.


Had my desk now for nine years and you could not ask for a better desk. Two reasons I liked one for been sturdy, I remember have an Cosmos II Mini Mac and two 27inch screens on here and still no problems with space or the weight. The second reason is I'm, a tall person 6 FT 5 and I fit perfectly under the desk.


----------



## jameyscott

I actually found one of those old 90s school desks. You know, the steel frame and gray tops ones, at my local habitat and I love it. It holds both my sig rigs without any struggles at all.









I am going to look into having a custom desk made at some point though. I want a huge desk that covers the whole computer side of my office because I need more work space. I'm actually using a utility table to my left for whatever else I need to do at my desk.


----------



## Kovoet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I actually found one of those old 90s school desks. You know, the steel frame and gray tops ones, at my local habitat and I love it. It holds both my sig rigs without any struggles at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to look into having a custom desk made at some point though. I want a huge desk that covers the whole computer side of my office because I need more work space. I'm actually using a utility table to my left for whatever else I need to do at my desk.


You should have a look at these mate trust me they worth it. I hear they going to be discontinued soon so maybe they will be going down in price.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kovoet*
> 
> You should have a look at these mate trust me they worth it. I hear they going to be discontinued soon so maybe they will be going down in price.


The nearest Ikea to me is 4 hours away, so it would have to all be shipped to me. I have a local lumber company about 10 minutes from my house, so I'm going to give them a call when I have the cash to pony up. It's going to be a very big desk that has a lot of storage below the desk surface. When I say big desk... I mean huge. 3 foot wide surfaces all the way around and being 13 feet long by 7 feet wide. with storage almost all the way around. Don't get me wrong, I could do that with ikea stuff, but I'd rather spend the extra cash and have it completely custom made to my office.


----------



## Kovoet

Thats what I love about America and Canada. My brother in law lives in Vancouver he has a workshop set up where does a lot of carpentry. Here in the UK if lay across width wise I'd almost touch side to side well London anyway.
So wish I could do things like that. Keep us posted and show the finished product.


----------



## Skye12977

I would honestly love to find a way to make this case look better when it's being used vertically.
I'm stuck staring at the bottom of the case and the bottom of the hard-drives.


----------



## Kovoet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I would honestly love to find a way to make this case look better when it's being used vertically.
> I'm stuck staring at the bottom of the case and the bottom of the hard-drives.


Close it off I did.


----------



## ssgtnubb

The force is strong with this one.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kovoet*
> 
> Close it off I did.


Would almost like to find a 3.5 HDD cage and move them to the back compartment and mess the bottom for 120/140mm fans


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *njlovold*
> 
> Kingston HyperX Black Series 8GB DDR3, single stick just below the fan on the cpu cooler. It's black, so it blends in well


(I know, old post) Why just one stick of RAM? You get better performance with DDR ram, if you have two sticks.


----------



## Vakten

Finally got my PC all switched over to the new case and fans finally got in today so here's my new toy












Keen on hearing suggestions on how to tidy it up etc if you've got them,
Cheers guys


----------



## igrease

I don't know if my hot-swap things are broken but I can't get my motherboard to detect them.


----------



## Jawswing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> I don't know if my hot-swap things are broken but I can't get my motherboard to detect them.


I had that problem when I first used mine. I had to really push them in for them to connect.


----------



## Simmons572

Hello everyone, been ghosting this thread for a few months. I've owned my 540 since Black Friday, and I was about to post my own system, but I wanted to fix the cable management first.

Anyways, has anybody had issues with the hard drive sleds' release tabs breaking off (the hot swap sleds)? On one sled, the left tab broke off, and on the other, both tabs broke off..
And how is the RMA process with corsair?

I haven't done much digging through this thread so I appologize if this has already been answered.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Anyways, has anybody had issues with the hard drive sleds' release tabs breaking off (the hot swap sleds)? On one sled, the left tab broke off, and on the other, both tabs broke off..
> And how is the RMA process with corsair?


We'll be more than happy to send you some replacement drive trays.. You'll just have to submit an RMA request at Corsair.force.com. Include in your narrative that both of your Air 540 drive trays have broken tabs. I'll see to it that you get a replacement right away.


----------



## Simmons572

Thank you for the quick reply. One other question though:

With those new sleds, would they come with replacement hard drive mounting pins (the metal pins to hold the hard drive in place)? I have lost them due to maltreatment and I could not find replacements anyware.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

You are talking about those pins right?


----------



## stone6356

I have finally got around to getting my 540 Air somewhere close to how I want it and i would like to share my progress with all of my fellow 540 owners








It's not the best looking 540 out there, but i think it is pretty decent.

First of all I'll list my spec:

Mobo: ASrock 990FX Extreme3
CPU: AMD FX-8350 (not yet overclocked)
RAM: Kingston HyperX (2x4GB)
PSU: Corsair RM1000
Graphics card: Palit GTX770
Storage: Seagate Barracuda 1TB, OCZ Agility2 180GB, Intel 40GB SSD (no idea what model), 80GB netbook hdd just for some extra storage.
CPU waterblock: Heatkiller 3.0
GFX waterblock: EK EK-FC770 GTX GW - Nickel (Original CSQ)
Waterpump/Res: Laing 18W DDC-Pump 12V DDC-1T Plus and EK Laing DDC X-Res 100
Fan Controller: Zalman MFC1 Plus
Fans: The 3 stock 140mm fans from the 540 and 2x Corsair AF120 blue LED quiet edition fans
Lighting: NZXT 2m sleeved Blue LED kit

Now for some pictures








They are quite bad pictures because i am using my phone, I don't have enough money for a decent camera as I spend it all on my PC









 


Please let me know what you all think and i would greatly appreciate any advice or suggestions that you may have.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> You are talking about those pins right?


Yes sir, those are correct.


----------



## GerAir540

The last few days i just used a plexiglass plate to cover the bottom cages



I mounted my hdd just above the psu with some screws to the ventilation holes and finally got a new psu







coolermaster v550. its pretty quiet










But now im finally done with my cover for the cages


I only have to get some foil to make it look better.
Im deciding between blue or white carbon or foil in brushed aluminium look.
Also ill make a backplate for my gpu the next days.

more pictures are coming








and sorry for bad quality, they are taken with my smartphone. the next ones will be better


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domlator*
> 
> Thanks for the reply Skye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mounted my hdd just above the psu with some screws to the ventilation holes and finally got a new psu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coolermaster v550. its pretty quiet


I did that too, very easy to do







I wanted it perfectly vertical and my drive holes was off a bit, so i sniped a side of a hole out with wire cutters so the screw could fit. With a smaller 2.5 drive it fit with no modding. I also used the stock case connectors, but taped them up so it wasn't so sloppy. I'll wrap everything one day.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## GerAir540

the 2 holes in my wd blue did fit perfectly. the hdd is 100% vertical









i just cant decide which colour to take for my cover and gpu backplate....

blue carbon


or white carbon


----------



## igrease

Okay so Lamptron FC2 just came in the mail and to my great luck it does not freaking fit in the optical bay slot. The front panel that covers the right side has a little lip and it blocks the Lamptron from going all the way it. I took the cage out and tried many different options but nothing freaking works. It just simply wont fit because of the stupid panel in the front. Why does this always happen, something always never wants to work right. Right now I have it jerry rigged with cables running underneath the case with the controller on my speaker.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Yes sir, those are correct.


The replacement trays will come with those pins


----------



## ssgtnubb

Igrease, I was able to get mine in, I'll post pics and angles tonight.


----------



## xNutella

my Lamptron FC5 v3 fits, but it went a bit deeper ( why this sound sexual







) ill post pic now.


----------



## xNutella

my fifth channel is stuck at 12v although there's no fan connected to it :/


----------



## ssgtnubb

I'd like a controller like that but my OCD couldn't work with the numbers being sideways.


----------



## igrease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Igrease, I was able to get mine in, I'll post pics and angles tonight.


I would love to see how you managed to get the controller in.


----------



## RJavier

Hello everyone - I figure that I share some of my 540 images from my first recent build:


----------



## bond32

Why filter exhaust??


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Why filter exhaust??


I was wondering why filter at all; but the exhaust made me laugh and I forgot to post, lol.


----------



## igrease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Why filter exhaust??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I was wondering why filter at all; but the exhaust made me laugh and I forgot to post, lol.


Obviously to keep the dust that did manage to squeeze through to stay out of his room.


----------



## RJavier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Why filter exhaust??


All of those filters are part of the demci filter kit. I put on the exhaust filter only when the rig is off, not in use to keep the dust out. I also tend to remove the top filter by the radiator when the pc is in use. The filters are fantastic but they do restrict the air flow and this is why when the pc is on i remove the filters.


----------



## Spelio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJavier*
> 
> Hello everyone - I figure that I share some of my 540 images from my first recent build:


Wow great shots! What kind of camera did you use to get these? Nice looking setup too!


----------



## RJavier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spelio*
> 
> Wow great shots! What kind of camera did you use to get these? Nice looking setup too!


Hi...thanks for the comments...I used my Nikon D4 with the Nikon 60mm f/2.8 macro lens and the Sigma 50mm f/1.4 lens.


----------



## Spelio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJavier*
> 
> Hi...thanks for the comments...I used my Nikon D4 with the Nikon 60mm f/2.8 macro lens and the Sigma 50mm f/1.4 lens.


Wow, a D4! Super sharp pics. I think I have the 60mm myself!


----------



## Nuuze

Hey Everyone,

I've been lurking here ever since wanting a gaming PC again along with my son. It's been about 15 years since my last custom build and I must say there are some cool stuff nowadays.









I ended up building two of these! Mine in red and my son's in green.

-Case: Corsair Carbide Series Air 540
-Motherboard
-MSI MPower Z87 Motherboard (Green)
-Asus MAXIMUS VI HERO (Red)
-CPU
-Intel Core i5-4670K Haswell 3.4GHz Clocked at 4.2Ghz (Green)
-Intel Core i7-4770 Haswell 3.5GHz Clocked at 4.2Ghz (Red)
-GPU: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 2GB
-Memory: Corsair Vengeance Pro Series - 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3 DRAM 2133MHz
-Hard Drive: Samsung 840 Series 2.5" 120GB SSD & Western Digital 3.5" 1TB 7200 RPM
-Power: Corsair AX860i Digital ATX Power Supply
-Cabling: BitFenix
-Cooling: EKWB Nickel Clean CPU & GPU, EK-D5 Vario Pump, XSPC Radiators, EK-RES X3 150 Reservoir , PrimoChill Vortex Black POM Flow Indicator , Monsoon fittings, Corsair Air Series Fans.
-OS: Windows 7 64bit







Enjoy!


----------



## Spelio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuuze*
> 
> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I've been lurking here ever since wanting a gaming PC again along with my son. It's been about 15 years since my last custom build and I must say there are some cool stuff nowadays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up building two of these! Mine in red and my son's in green.
> 
> -Case: Corsair Carbide Series Air 540
> -Motherboard
> -MSI MPower Z87 Motherboard (Green)
> -Asus MAXIMUS VI HERO (Red)
> -CPU
> -Intel Core i5-4670K Haswell 3.4GHz Clocked at 4.2Ghz (Green)
> -Intel Core i7-4770 Haswell 3.5GHz Clocked at 4.2Ghz (Red)
> -GPU: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 2GB
> -Memory: Corsair Vengeance Pro Series - 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3 DRAM 2133MHz
> -Hard Drive: Samsung 840 Series 2.5" 120GB SSD & Western Digital 3.5" 1TB 7200 RPM
> -Power: Corsair AX860i Digital ATX Power Supply
> -Cabling: BitFenix
> -Cooling: EKWB Nickel Clean CPU & GPU, EK-D5 Vario Pump, XSPC Radiators, EK-RES X3 150 Reservoir , PrimoChill Vortex Black POM Flow Indicator , Monsoon fittings, Corsair Air Series Fans.
> -OS: Windows 7 64bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


Wow, I couldn't imaging building one of those, let alone two!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuuze*
> 
> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I've been lurking here ever since wanting a gaming PC again along with my son. It's been about 15 years since my last custom build and I must say there are some cool stuff nowadays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up building two of these! Mine in red and my son's in green.


What model rads are those exactly, I am trying to put the RX 240/369 [REV 3], into my 540? very well done by the way:thumb:


----------



## Nuuze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> What model rads are those exactly, I am trying to put the RX 240/369 [REV 3], into my 540? very well done by the way:thumb:


The top rads are the XSPC EX240:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_671&products_id=32459&zenid=f69a511f554d31827c44f927bff625d7

Front rads are the XSPC EX360:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_671&products_id=32460&zenid=f69a511f554d31827c44f927bff625d7


----------



## Jimhans1

@Nuuze just a curious question, but it looks like every single visible fan is set to be an exhaust, why didn't you set the rad fans as intakes??


----------



## Nuuze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> @Nuuze just a curious question, but it looks like every single visible fan is set to be an exhaust, why didn't you set the rad fans as intakes??


I figured to force all of the heat out of the case through the rads causing a vacuum effect sucking air from the lowered back (cooling reservoir as well) and lower bottom.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuuze*
> 
> I figured to force all of the heat out of the case through the rads causing a vacuum effect sucking air from the lowered back (cooling reservoir as well) and lower bottom.


Your temps will be pretty bad... I understand if you're going for looks, as 75% of the builds here have the fans the wrong direction but those silly corsair fans look better. Always bring cool fresh air into a radiator... Heck up to a few hours ago, All 8 AP-15's I had were intake...


----------



## ramsclub

New member first post. I am planning my first build and have a question using the Air 540 and the H 105
Can I mount a H105 in the front with 3x 120mm fans mounted with the rad on the top 2 fans leaving the bottom fan pushing cool air not passing through the rad? Do I have enough space vertically? I have only seen it front mounted on the bottom 2 fans Tubing would be out the bottom of the rad. Thanks


----------



## Nuuze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Your temps will be pretty bad... I understand if you're going for looks, as 75% of the builds here have the fans the wrong direction but those silly corsair fans look better. Always bring cool fresh air into a radiator... Heck up to a few hours ago, All 8 AP-15's I had were intake...


My temps are around 30c idle and 38c-40c while in use. This is with fans idling low 600-700RPM because I like them quiet.

So I should be pointing the fans blowing inward? I have to see if the Corsair fans with the colored rings will mount that direction. Thanks!


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuuze*
> 
> I figured to force all of the heat out of the case through the rads causing a vacuum effect sucking air from the lowered back (cooling reservoir as well) and lower bottom.


Blowing air into the case forces heat out too. It's better practice to run a lot of intake - if you have negative air pressure (lots of exhaust) then dust will come in through all of the unfiltered gaps in the case, too, instead of only being able to enter by the intake fans (which you can filter, or for example, allow your rads to collect the dust as they are easier to clean than a whole case)


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Blowing air into the case forces heat out too. It's better practice to run a lot of intake - if you have negative air pressure (lots of exhaust) then dust will come in through all of the unfiltered gaps in the case, too, instead of only being able to enter by the intake fans (which you can filter, or for example, allow your rads to collect the dust as they are easier to clean than a whole case)


This, this, this, rads should always be set as intakes IMHO.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> rads should always be set as intakes IMHO.


QFT

best temps and least dust


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuuze*
> 
> The top rads are the XSPC EX240:
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_671&products_id=32459&zenid=f69a511f554d31827c44f927bff625d7
> 
> Front rads are the XSPC EX360:
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_671&products_id=32460&zenid=f69a511f554d31827c44f927bff625d7


Thanks...


----------



## Nuuze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Blowing air into the case forces heat out too. It's better practice to run a lot of intake - if you have negative air pressure (lots of exhaust) then dust will come in through all of the unfiltered gaps in the case, too, instead of only being able to enter by the intake fans (which you can filter, or for example, allow your rads to collect the dust as they are easier to clean than a whole case)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> This, this, this, rads should always be set as intakes IMHO.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> QFT
> 
> best temps and least dust


I always thought to get all the heat out of the box versus pushing the heat through it. Guess I'm used to seeing all the blade servers at the datacenter I work at blowing heat in my face on the back side pulling cool air through the front.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nuuze*
> 
> I always thought to get all the heat out of the box versus pushing the heat through it. Guess I'm used to seeing all the blade servers at the datacenter I work at blowing heat in my face on the back side pulling cool air through the front.
> 
> Thanks for the info!


While in an air cooled system/environment, that could possibly be beneficial, for 99% of desktop systems, and 99.9% of liquid cooled desktop systems, since the liquid in the rads is what is directly cooling most of the hardware, making that liquid as cold as possible will provide the best performance envelope for it.


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volksman*
> 
> I saw this case at Microcenter a few days ago and it got me thinking that it was time to switch out of the best case I had ever owned, my old window-less Antec P280.
> 
> After putting my machine together and throwing in a NZXT Hue, for good measure, there was something missing. Time to mask....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disassembled the case as much as I thought I would need to. I took some of the exterior pieces off just to make masking easier. I also removed the 5.25" bay, because I needed to mask up the hole behind it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent some time and lost more hair getting all the nooks covered, my plan was to just paint the interior of the motherboard area. I'm not really that into flashy cases, I just wanted something that showed up better under the LEDs. I then wrapped the taped up case in a skirt of paper to make sure that no overspray could hit the outside of the case.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is where things became fun. I took all that time masking, but I wasn't using spray paint. PlastiDip it is. The first coat was light dusting, the following coats were just a breeze. I found that you can accelerate the drying time of the PlastiDip as long as you keep the temperature up. I used a hair dryer on low....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really dont have to worry about much with this PlastiDip. Overspray rubbed off if it was light, and it only took me about 3 hours to do 7 coats.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without the parts reassembled, here is what I ended up with:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And assembled:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before powering it up:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how it looks now:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over all, I am very happy with the Air 540. I'm not satisfied with my current fan/cooler situation, nor with the level of noise that this thing allows out over my old Antec. In all it is a trade off for something that I found to be a fun project over the day to day noise comfort. To be clear, this noise is less a function of the case than my components, but a trade off none the less.










That looks gorgeous that way. I just might do that with mine once I finally get my case.


----------



## GerAir540

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJavier*
> 
> Hello everyone - I figure that I share some of my 540 images from my first recent build:


looks nice








do you or anyone else know the exact measurements of the top filter?


----------



## Volksman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks gorgeous that way. I just might do that with mine once I finally get my case.


Thanks. It has held up pretty well since then as well.


----------



## GerAir540

ok my question is answered








280x148mm


----------



## nexusforce

So I am about to water cool my Air 540, here's the build log. So a few questions for those of you who have water cooled in this case. I have two AF140 fans on the top presently and I am not sure whether to go for the Black Ice GT Stealth 280 Radiator since I have 140mm fans already or due to rad size constraints go with the Black Ice GT Stealth 240 Radiator so that I have room for rest of the loop? Thanks.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexusforce*
> 
> So I am about to water cool my Air 540, here's the build log. So a few questions for those of you who have water cooled in this case. I have two AF140 fans on the top presently and I am not sure whether to go for the Black Ice GT Stealth 280 Radiator since I have 140mm fans already or due to rad size constraints go with the Black Ice GT Stealth 240 Radiator so that I have room for rest of the loop? Thanks.


The AF fans are garbage for radiator usage. You will need to replace them if you intend to use a 140mm radiator. I recommend the phanteks here: http://www.amazon.com/Phanteks-140mm-Radiator-Cooling-PH-F140XP_BK/dp/B00E9NZX7E/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1400080767&sr=8-10&keywords=phanteks


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexusforce*
> 
> So I am about to water cool my Air 540, here's the build log. So a few questions for those of you who have water cooled in this case. I have two AF140 fans on the top presently and I am not sure whether to go for the Black Ice GT Stealth 280 Radiator since I have 140mm fans already or due to rad size constraints go with the Black Ice GT Stealth 240 Radiator so that I have room for rest of the loop? Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> The AF fans are garbage for radiator usage. You will need to replace them if you intend to use a 140mm radiator. I recommend the phanteks here: http://www.amazon.com/Phanteks-140mm-Radiator-Cooling-PH-F140XP_BK/dp/B00E9NZX7E/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1400080767&sr=8-10&keywords=phanteks


He's right. The AF series is not ideal for radiators. And when it comes to 140 Static Pressure optimized fans... Your options are few and far between. Those phanteks are one of your best choice.

Personally, I would go with the Black Ice 240, and be able to keep the fans all the same. That's just me though. I like everything to match, and there could be compatibility issues. I've seen it done before, but I don't remember which specific radiators were used.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> These 540 builds are getting better and better.. nice done guys! keep them coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, to all Corsair owners, If you haven't already.. make sure to send your entry to our *PC Domination Contest*. It ends on the 5th of May, so less than week to go. You never know, one of you guys might hit the Jackpot! Plus, by simply submitting an entry of your build, you automatically get a limited Corsair PC Domination ****.. *FREE SHIRT!!!*. nothing to lose fellas, send your entry now


Just got my shirt in today








Also received my Corsair TX650 that is refurbished, hopefully this one will last in my HTPC.


----------



## Hikaru12

I'm thinking about picking up the GT 15's or 14's but I haven't been able to find a good sound test on YouTube. The only one that I found that was decent really made the 15's sound loud as hell with a whirling sound. I was thinking about picking up the 13's but they're hard to find. How loud would you guys say the GT 15's are?

Also, I wish the GT's were in a different color choice. I'm planning on doing a black/gold build in this case.


----------



## Jimhans1

I would personally say that neither the 15s or 14s are that loud. In my systems, I tend to use the 14s and let them run at full speed, and they are basically silent, but you can hear the air flowing to a small extant. Whichever you choose, do it quick, they are getting harder to find by the day, and until Nidec Servo finds a new partner to sell them (Nidec does own ALL of the rights to the Gentle Typhoon series fans), or decides to retail them themselves, the current supply is fixed and dwindling.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I would personally say that neither the 15s or 14s are that loud. In my systems, I tend to use the 14s and let them run at full speed, and they are basically silent, but you can hear the air flowing to a small extant. Whichever you choose, do it quick, they are getting harder to find by the day, and until Nidec Servo finds a new partner to sell them (Nidec does own ALL of the rights to the Gentle Typhoon series fans), or decides to retail them themselves, the current supply is fixed and dwindling.


This... I personally got all 15's, almost wish I had got the 14's. The 15's even at full speed are still freaking awesome sound wise, but I pretty much always run them at around 800-1000 rpm. Like he said, with the 14's or even 13's you can just run them at full speed all the time.


----------



## MGMG8GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> This... I personally got all 15's, almost wish I had got the 14's. The 15's even at full speed are still freaking awesome sound wise, but I pretty much always run them at around 800-1000 rpm. Like he said, with the 14's or even 13's you can just run them at full speed all the time.


Another vote for AP-14's. You can run them full blast and they are close to silent. No need for a controller.


----------



## MGMG8GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJavier*
> 
> Hello everyone - I figure that I share some of my 540 images from my first recent build:


Why did you put filters on exhaust fans? Also, switch that rad to an intake.







Attractive build.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Just got my shirt in today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also received my Corsair TX650 that is refurbished, hopefully this one will last in my HTPC.


Hmm. Going to take me a few hours to swap out some parts to make sure, but it seems like the TX650 killed my motherboard.
Was going good for the first two hours though :/

I'm still waiting for someone to come up with a custom windowed side the 540, would love to see more than just a single 120mm on it.


----------



## Jimhans1

Honestly not surprised, I've had horrible luck with EVERY SINGLE Corsair PSU I have owned, including my AX1200i (sold the replacement once I got it back), so it's Seasonic or Silverstone Strider Gold Evolutions for me for the foreseeable future. But I am sorry it killed you board!!!


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Honestly not surprised, I've had horrible luck with EVERY SINGLE Corsair PSU I have owned, including my AX1200i (sold the replacement once I got it back), so it's Seasonic or Silverstone Strider Gold Evolutions for me for the foreseeable future. But I am sorry it killed you board!!!


ee) surprising update.
It seems the power-supply dislikes older technology.
All voltages from the PSU are as they are supposed to be.
Not sure what to do with this PSU now, going to cost 25$ just to return it back to Tigerdirect.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> ee) surprising update.
> It seems the power-supply dislikes older technology.
> All voltages from the PSU are as they are supposed to be.
> Not sure what to do with this PSU now, going to cost 25$ just to return it back to Tigerdirect.


I see that you already got the shirt..









So what happened when put in the PSU? system didn't turn on? What board are you using in that HTPC?


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> I see that you already got the shirt..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what happened when put in the PSU? system didn't turn on? What board are you using in that HTPC?


The system only turns on buy using a jumper on the 15/16 pin, all voltages are correct on the PSU. The board/htpc is from a dell that we've had for about 6 months used.
We were previously using this one before the corsair tx650 for about 2 months (still works but wanted to upgrade the PSU to power a 270x instead of the 8400GS we have)
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005CYXW7M/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## douglatins

guys im almost buying the white version.

I kinda gave up on huge desktops a while back and went for a FT03. Loved it, but the case is not upgrade friendly.

But this case might be versatile enough for me to go through high to mid end desktops in the years to come.


----------



## carlhil2

Does anyone know if Corsair sells an extra windowed side panel, I want to replace the solid panel on the other side?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Does anyone know if Corsair sells an extra windowed side panel, I want to replace the solid panel on the other side?


Yup! Directly on their website. I'd post a link but I'm on mobile. So if you don't find it by the time I can get on my desktop or someone else doesn't post it, I'll get it for you.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Does anyone know if Corsair sells an extra windowed side panel, I want to replace the solid panel on the other side?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Yup! Directly on their website. I'd post a link but I'm on mobile. So if you don't find it by the time I can get on my desktop or someone else doesn't post it, I'll get it for you.


http://www.corsair.com/en-us/carbide-air-540-left-windowed-side-panel


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> The system only turns on buy using a jumper on the 15/16 pin, all voltages are correct on the PSU. The board/htpc is from a dell that we've had for about 6 months used.
> We were previously using this one before the corsair tx650 for about 2 months (still works but wanted to upgrade the PSU to power a 270x instead of the 8400GS we have)
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005CYXW7M/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Long ago, I heard that Dell actually slightly changes the wiring for their ATX power supplies and connectors so that if you want to fix or upgrade that PC, you have to use their parts.


----------



## carlhil2

Going for a Industrial look...


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/carbide-air-540-left-windowed-side-panel


Thanks to you both, ordered...


----------



## salt14212

Just finished up my Build. What do you think?


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *salt14212*
> 
> Just finished up my Build. What do you think?


Awesome build. Those barbs / fittings are cool, never seen ones like that before.


----------



## Jimhans1

You've never seen the monsoon compressions??


----------



## anthonyg45157

Here is my air 540! All air cooled. And yes its loud.


Sorry I don't have any other angles with all the new stuff


----------



## clorbag

Just built my 540 new to custom builds my first one ever actually. Here's the parts list
I7 4820k
Asus x79-deluxe
Patriot viper 16gb
Evga gtx 770
Samsung 120gb ssd
Corsair h110
Thermaltake 850w PSU
2 HDD Seagate barracuda 1tb
Any suggested upgrades would be appreciated














[/URL]


----------



## Hikaru12

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> The system only turns on buy using a jumper on the 15/16 pin, all voltages are correct on the PSU. The board/htpc is from a dell that we've had for about 6 months used.
> We were previously using this one before the corsair tx650 for about 2 months (still works but wanted to upgrade the PSU to power a 270x instead of the 8400GS we have)
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005CYXW7M/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Send me a PM regarding this. I would like to get more info about that Dell system. Thanks


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eth3rton*
> 
> Just used Duracoat sunset red aerosol spray paint. One can did what I needed and I have a little left over. Make sure you wipe everything down really well - no oily residue from handling the pieces.


Did you just paint over the paint that was already on the tray and pci slot covers or did you scuff them up a little?


----------



## ricardovix

New owner here









PC Parts:

i5 [email protected]
Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme
Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD4H
G.Skill Trident X 16GB 2400Mhz
eVGA GTX 780Ti Classified
Samsung 830
Seagate 3TB
Corsair TX850

Parts that I'm waiting to arrive:

Bitfenix Alchemy cords (white)
NZXT Grid
NZXT Mix-2
NZXT Red Led Strip

As soon as I receive it I'll post here again!


----------



## bond32

You say Asus... But show EVGA!


----------



## ricardovix

LOLOLOLOLOLOL

my mistake

I'm tired, 6 hours to clean my cosmos II, the pc parts and mount them on Air 540...

Yes, my cosmos II was VERY dirty.

8 months without clean it and I live in front of the beach.... And I had to clean it completely because I'll sell it


----------



## Skifavp

Joining the club pretty soon









Its a huge upgrade since i had my last PC built for me 7 years back. Main purpose of this rig is occasional gaming 1-2hours per day Max. Normal day to day stuff. I know i went a little bit overkill, i want the system to last at least 3-4 years.

CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($329.99 @ Amazon)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($89.99 @ NCIX US)
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Formula ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($284.79 @ Amazon)
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($319.99 @ Amazon)
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($109.99 @ Amazon)
Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($109.99 @ Amazon)
Storage: Western Digital BLACK SERIES 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($144.99 @ Amazon)
Storage: Western Digital BLACK SERIES 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($144.99 @ Amazon)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB Superclocked ACX Video Card ($679.99 @ NCIX US)
Case: Corsair Air 540 ATX Desktop Case ($119.99 @ Newegg)
Power Supply: SeaSonic X Series 1050W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($187.04 @ Newegg)
Optical Drive: LG WH14NS40 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($67.98 @ SuperBiiz)
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro - 64-bit (OEM) (64-bit) ($129.98 @ OutletPC)
Monitor: Asus VG248QE 144Hz 24.0" Monitor ($262.99 @ NCIX US)
Case Fan: Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition 39.9 CFM 120mm Fan ($13.63 @ NCIX US)
Case Fan: Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition 39.9 CFM 120mm Fan ($13.63 @ NCIX US)
Case Fan: Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition 39.9 CFM 120mm Fan ($13.63 @ NCIX US)
Case Fan: Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition 37.9 CFM 120mm Fan ($14.95 @ Amazon)
Case Fan: Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition 37.9 CFM 120mm Fan ($14.95 @ Amazon)
Case Fan: Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition 37.9 CFM 120mm Fan ($14.95 @ Amazon)
Case Fan: Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition 37.9 CFM 120mm Fan ($14.95 @ Amazon)
Case Fan: Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($17.98 @ OutletPC)
Keyboard: Corsair Vengeance K70 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($109.99 @ NCIX US)
Mouse: Razer DeathAdder 2013 Wired Optical Mouse ($52.99 @ NCIX US)
Total: $3264.34


----------



## Someone09

Looks very good but...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skifavp*
> 
> Normal day to day stuff. I know i went a little bit overkill, i want the system to last at least 3-4 years.


...I wouldn´t really consider that overkill though.


----------



## Skifavp

Well in my mind thats overkill. My previous system had like 1GB video card, 120GB hdd and other horrible stuff. For me its a huge overkill from previous system lol


----------



## dredeziel1

Thats not overkill..Thats Freaking Awesome..lil jealous...Ok im over being Jealous..Grats on new build..


----------



## igrease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skifavp*
> 
> Joining the club pretty soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a huge upgrade since i had my last PC built for me 7 years back. Main purpose of this rig is occasional gaming 1-2hours per day Max. Normal day to day stuff. I know i went a little bit overkill, i want the system to last at least 3-4 years.
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($329.99 @ Amazon)
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($89.99 @ NCIX US)
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Formula ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($284.79 @ Amazon)
> Memory: Corsair Vengeance 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($319.99 @ Amazon)
> Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($109.99 @ Amazon)
> Storage: Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($109.99 @ Amazon)
> Storage: Western Digital BLACK SERIES 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($144.99 @ Amazon)
> Storage: Western Digital BLACK SERIES 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($144.99 @ Amazon)
> Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB Superclocked ACX Video Card ($679.99 @ NCIX US)
> Case: Corsair Air 540 ATX Desktop Case ($119.99 @ Newegg)
> Power Supply: SeaSonic X Series 1050W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($187.04 @ Newegg)
> Optical Drive: LG WH14NS40 Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($67.98 @ SuperBiiz)
> Operating System: Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro - 64-bit (OEM) (64-bit) ($129.98 @ OutletPC)
> Monitor: Asus VG248QE 144Hz 24.0" Monitor ($262.99 @ NCIX US)
> Case Fan: Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition 39.9 CFM 120mm Fan ($13.63 @ NCIX US)
> Case Fan: Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition 39.9 CFM 120mm Fan ($13.63 @ NCIX US)
> Case Fan: Corsair Air Series AF120 Quiet Edition 39.9 CFM 120mm Fan ($13.63 @ NCIX US)
> Case Fan: Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition 37.9 CFM 120mm Fan ($14.95 @ Amazon)
> Case Fan: Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition 37.9 CFM 120mm Fan ($14.95 @ Amazon)
> Case Fan: Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition 37.9 CFM 120mm Fan ($14.95 @ Amazon)
> Case Fan: Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition 37.9 CFM 120mm Fan ($14.95 @ Amazon)
> Case Fan: Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($17.98 @ OutletPC)
> Keyboard: Corsair Vengeance K70 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($109.99 @ NCIX US)
> Mouse: Razer DeathAdder 2013 Wired Optical Mouse ($52.99 @ NCIX US)
> Total: $3264.34


For $3000 I think you could have done a lot better.


----------



## Skifavp

To be honest thats the best i could get. Since the prices that are shown here are US prices. I live in Dubai, so it cost me a total of 4k dollars. Since most of the parts are not available or very few quantity. Took me 7 days to get all the parts running around shops. And on another side, all those websites such as newegg and etc dont deliver to Dubai. Do have to work with what we get. Anyway i am super happy! As this is a major upgrade for me.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skifavp*
> 
> To be honest thats the best i could get. Since the prices that are shown here are US prices. I live in Dubai, so it cost me a total of 4k dollars. Since most of the parts are not available or very few quantity. Took me 7 days to get all the parts running around shops. And on another side, all those websites such as newegg and etc dont deliver to Dubai. Do have to work with what we get. Anyway i am super happy! As this is a major upgrade for me.


I think you did great.


----------



## AlphaBravo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skifavp*
> 
> To be honest thats the best i could get. Since the prices that are shown here are US prices. I live in Dubai, so it cost me a total of 4k dollars. Since most of the parts are not available or very few quantity. Took me 7 days to get all the parts running around shops. And on another side, all those websites such as newegg and etc dont deliver to Dubai. Do have to work with what we get. Anyway i am super happy! As this is a major upgrade for me.


Looks like good choices. Now get started building that rig!


----------



## theilya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> For $3000 I think you could have done a lot better.


He maybe could have saved $500 by getting different HDDs on sale, going to microcenter for CPU/MOBO, getting 16gb of 2400hz gskills for $100 and get free windows


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theilya*
> 
> He maybe could have saved $500 by getting different HDDs on sale, going to microcenter for CPU/MOBO, getting 16gb of 2400hz gskills for $100 and get free windows


He lives in Dubai


----------



## bond32

Sure he had a reason for his components... Personally I saw the 780ti, my first thought is that for the cost of one you could get 2x290's. But doesn't matter, maybe he wants the 780ti anyway, in which case I am still jelly.


----------



## xNutella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skifavp*
> 
> To be honest thats the best i could get. Since the prices that are shown here are US prices. I live in Dubai, so it cost me a total of 4k dollars. Since most of the parts are not available or very few quantity. Took me 7 days to get all the parts running around shops. And on another side, all those websites such as newegg and etc dont deliver to Dubai. Do have to work with what we get. Anyway i am super happy! As this is a major upgrade for me.


many local shops are pro-thieves when it comes to hardware. looking at the bright side you paid no taxes







.


----------



## Skifavp

True, we dont have taxes in here. But finding components and general availability is very tough to get! Today i will build my rig. Pics coming up in the evening


----------



## judejtng11

Hi guys, I'm gettin an Air myself, can't wait!

I'm also plannin to get an EKWB water cooling kit for it. The radiator is pretty thick, at 64mm...

Will that fit with 25mm fans? My motherboard is the Gigabyte Z87X-UD3H. I appreciate your help!!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *judejtng11*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm gettin an Air myself, can't wait!
> 
> I'm also plannin to get an EKWB water cooling kit for it. The radiator is pretty thick, at 64mm...
> 
> Will that fit with 25mm fans? My motherboard is the Gigabyte Z87X-UD3H. I appreciate your help!!


I have the big boy EK rad up front. You wont be able to do push pull if you have a full length graphics card. If you do have a full length card, you will be able to do push only, and you will have to mount the fans on behind the front grill, and remove the filter.


----------



## judejtng11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have the big boy EK rad up front. You wont be able to do push pull if you have a full length graphics card. If you do have a full length card, you will be able to do push only, and you will have to mount the fans on behind the front grill, and remove the filter.


I was actually planning to mount the radiator at the top of the case. Push or pull doesn't matter to me, either one will do. Will that work in your experience?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *judejtng11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have the big boy EK rad up front. You wont be able to do push pull if you have a full length graphics card. If you do have a full length card, you will be able to do push only, and you will have to mount the fans on behind the front grill, and remove the filter.
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually planning to mount the radiator at the top of the case. Push or pull doesn't matter to me, either one will do. Will that work in your experience?
Click to expand...

I have an issue with my RAM heatsinks being too tall to run a fat boy up top, you can redrill the mount holes closer to the window if you run into that issue, others have reported issues with the motherboard VRM heatsinks getting in the way, it really depends on your motherboard and RAM. But again, moving the holes closer to the window should alleviate any incompatibility issues. Also, a 280 fat boy might run you into these issues quicker, so stick with the 240.


----------



## judejtng11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have the big boy EK rad up front. You wont be able to do push pull if you have a full length graphics card. If you do have a full length card, you will be able to do push only, and you will have to mount the fans on behind the front grill, and remove the filter.


Hmm the heatsinks on my mobo looks thankfully low enough: http://content.hwigroup.net/images/products/xl/186264/2/gigabyte_z87xud3h.jpg
This is the kit I'll be using: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/kits-cases/kits/ek-kit-h3o-240-hfx.html It's a 240 radiator, but it's friggin thick... The fittings are high flow, not fatboy.

One other question: Do you think it's possible to fit the reservoir in the windowed side of the case, between the graphics card and the window? The tube has a diameter of 60mm.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *judejtng11*
> 
> Hmm the heatsinks on my mobo looks thankfully low enough: http://content.hwigroup.net/images/products/xl/186264/2/gigabyte_z87xud3h.jpg
> This is the kit I'll be using: http://www.ekwb.com/shop/kits-cases/kits/ek-kit-h3o-240-hfx.html It's a 240 radiator, but it's friggin thick... The fittings are high flow, not fatboy.
> 
> One other question: Do you think it's possible to fit the reservoir in the windowed side of the case, between the graphics card and the window? The tube has a diameter of 60mm.


I've been able to fit a UT60 240 up top which is 60mm. I've even done it with P/P with an X79 board. Granted, stock configuration it wouldn't fit and I had to drill new holes, but that won't be an issue for you. I was also able to fit a the same rad with a little room to spare with a Z87 Hero (about the same heatsink height has your board) with just Push or Pull depending on how you want to do it. I'd personally suggest pull so that you can clean the top of your radiator easily as your fans should be set to intake.


----------



## judejtng11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I've been able to fit a UT60 240 up top which is 60mm. I've even done it with P/P with an X79 board. Granted, stock configuration it wouldn't fit and I had to drill new holes, but that won't be an issue for you. I was also able to fit a the same rad with a little room to spare with a Z87 Hero (about the same heatsink height has your board) with just Push or Pull depending on how you want to do it. I'd personally suggest pull so that you can clean the top of your radiator easily as your fans should be set to intake.


Thanks very much! It puts my mind at ease little







What about fitting a reservoir beside the window? Would you say there's enough space without modification?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *judejtng11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I've been able to fit a UT60 240 up top which is 60mm. I've even done it with P/P with an X79 board. Granted, stock configuration it wouldn't fit and I had to drill new holes, but that won't be an issue for you. I was also able to fit a the same rad with a little room to spare with a Z87 Hero (about the same heatsink height has your board) with just Push or Pull depending on how you want to do it. I'd personally suggest pull so that you can clean the top of your radiator easily as your fans should be set to intake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks very much! It puts my mind at ease little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about fitting a reservoir beside the window? Would you say there's enough space without modification?
Click to expand...

It is tight, and if you have some extra tall GPU PCB or GPU fan shroud it wont. but I had my EK res mounted to the grill area between the gps and the window and it worked just fine. I now have it mounted over the power supply so I can pull the GPUs out.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *judejtng11*
> 
> Thanks very much! It puts my mind at ease little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about fitting a reservoir beside the window? Would you say there's enough space without modification?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> It is tight, and if you have some extra tall GPU PCB or GPU fan shroud it wont. but I had my EK res mounted to the grill area between the gps and the window and it worked just fine. I now have it mounted over the power supply so I can pull the GPUs out.


What he said. I was not able to fit a reservoir up front because my GPUs are taller than most. Classifieds are wonderful cards but they take up a lot of space...

I'd suggest just mounting it up above the power supply. That's what most of us do.


----------



## judejtng11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> It is tight, and if you have some extra tall GPU PCB or GPU fan shroud it wont. but I had my EK res mounted to the grill area between the gps and the window and it worked just fine. I now have it mounted over the power supply so I can pull the GPUs out.


Yeah that's what I'm gonna do too. In my case it's an xfx r9 280x... really hope it fits.

Thanks again, you guys have been extremely helpful!


----------



## Talon720

Corsair... You need to release parts for this case that allows some expansion. Im specifically refering to the top grill. You could release a grill thats higher so fans could fit on the outside for push and pull on any radiators thicker then 30mm, or just for extra room. The front grill can fit some fans the top grill could be the same way


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon720*
> 
> Corsair... You need to release parts for this case that allows some expansion. Im specifically refering to the top grill. You could release a grill thats higher so fans could fit on the outside for push and pull on any radiators thicker then 30mm, or just for extra room. The front grill can fit some fans the top grill could be the same way




That's a UT60 in P/P


----------



## Cyro999

Heya Jameyscott, you never added me to owners list~

http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/official-corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery/6360_30#post_22176811

Thanks! ^.^


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Heya Jameyscott, you never added me to owners list~
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/official-corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery/6360_30#post_22176811
> 
> Thanks! ^.^


I'll get to it soon. Lotsa life stuff came up. Mainly just on here because I'm waiting on some PMs.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'll get to it soon. Lotsa life stuff came up. Mainly just on here because I'm waiting on some PMs.


Ok ty


----------



## brutaldan89

Alright after reading this forum for who knows how long today causing a headache trying to figure this out whats a great set up fan wise with a top mounted 105 ? push?pulll , pull or push i know im going to put 3 120s up front as intake not sure what fans and a 140 in the rear ... first time builder here and still confused about it all thanks .


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brutaldan89*
> 
> Alright after reading this forum for who knows how long today causing a headache trying to figure this out whats a great set up fan wise with a top mounted 105 ? push?pulll , pull or push i know im going to put 3 120s up front as intake not sure what fans and a 140 in the rear ... first time builder here and still confused about it all thanks .


For temperatures, push/pull is better than push which is better than pull - IIRC.

If you want perfect cooling, you'd run push/pull with high performance fans and make absolutely sure that the air going into the rads was room temperature of very close to it (no mounting as exhausting air from case with high powered gpu and insufficient airflow, for example) but if you don't mind being off by 5-15c from perfect, you can be a lot less picky.


----------



## igrease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> 
> 
> That's a UT60 in P/P


Wow the inside of your case looks pretty sick, the outside...







Would look better if it was default black or white.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> Wow the inside of your case looks pretty sick, the outside...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would look better if it was default black or white.


It's funny you should say that. the inside is changing and the outside is staying.


----------



## brutaldan89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> For temperatures, push/pull is better than push which is better than pull - IIRC.
> 
> If you want perfect cooling, you'd run push/pull with high performance fans and make absolutely sure that the air going into the rads was room temperature of very close to it (no mounting as exhausting air from case with high powered gpu and insufficient airflow, for example) but if you don't mind being off by 5-15c from perfect, you can be a lot less picky.


So how would the fans be mounted for push/pull also what fans to use there ? Confused on that . also what's a good quiet exhaust fan.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brutaldan89*
> 
> So how would the fans be mounted for push/pull also what fans to use there ? Confused on that . also what's a good quiet exhaust fan.


Push/pull refers to a pair of fans on one side of the radiator pushing air through it, while a pair of fans on the other side suck air out of it in the same direction, i'm not sure on how stuff etc fits in the air540, others in thread will know

If you're particularly concerned for noise (to ask for a quiet exhaust fan) then the performance gains from push/pull are maybe not for you. They're relatively small


----------



## brutaldan89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Push/pull refers to a pair of fans on one side of the radiator pushing air through it, while a pair of fans on the other side suck air out of it in the same direction, i'm not sure on how stuff etc fits in the air540, others in thread will know
> 
> If you're particularly concerned for noise (to ask for a quiet exhaust fan) then the performance gains from push/pull are maybe not for you. They're relatively small


well let me rephrase what's a good exhaust fan then ?


----------



## Caldeio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brutaldan89*
> 
> well let me rephrase what's a good exhaust fan then ?


If it's unrestricted you want something with high CFM- cubic feet minute to whatever noise level (DB) your willing to deal with.
If you have a filter or radiator, you want high static pressure.

There's a lot of different fans, and colors. I personally went with Corsair brand because of the color match and they perform pretty dang decent.


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoktorTerror*
> 
> I have just started work on my 540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1465810/build-log-mamba-540/0_20
> 
> here is how it will be


How do you work Sketchup to get it to look like that with the case? I assume you import an image of it? (And for some odd reason, Chrome is saying Sketchupmake-en.exe is malicious)


----------



## Jimhans1

Try using a decent browser, maybe Firefox or Internet Explorer.


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Try using a decent browser, maybe Firefox or Internet Explorer.


I just had to disable "Enable phishing and malware protection" so I could download it. I thought Sketchup was a Google product. Odd that Chrome would do that.


----------



## Jimhans1

Not too Odd, it's chrome. Blah


----------



## Skifavp

Well, after 3.5 hours i finally got my rig done. Cant find words to describe it.. lol My first time using SSD.. 20seconds for full sysyem boot up, damn thats impressive. Pictures are coming in the evening


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skifavp*
> 
> Well, after 3.5 hours i finally got my rig done. Cant find words to describe it.. lol My first time using SSD.. 20seconds for full sysyem boot up, damn thats impressive. Pictures are coming in the evening


You can likely cut that in half. Did you install windows on UEFI or a legacy BIOS?


----------



## judejtng11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You can likely cut that in half. Did you install windows on UEFI or a legacy BIOS?


What is the difference between them? (pardon my ignorance)


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *judejtng11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You can likely cut that in half. Did you install windows on UEFI or a legacy BIOS?
> 
> 
> 
> What is the difference between them? (pardon my ignorance)
Click to expand...

Legacy BIOS is slower, most modern motherboards support a UEFI partition which allows for fast boot and other features. http://www.extremetech.com/computing/96985-demystifying-uefi-the-long-overdue-bios-replacement On my ASRock, I had to manually format the SSD with a GOP partition inside of a command prompt with DISKPART during setup, as my windows install media would not do it for me. Also had to have UEFI BIOS on my graphics card to enable ultra fast boot. But with all of that in place boot <7 seconds to desktop.


----------



## Talon720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> 
> 
> That's a UT60 in P/P


Oh thats crazy.. Is that your case? If so how did you make that fot redrill the mounting holes closer to the window? The cpu power cables get in the way for me. I have the asus vi formula with the armor, which makes it hard to push the cables back. I also have to clear a fitting on the top vrm block. I thought drilling new holes would work when i was installing everything, but didnt wanna drill holes and not have it fit.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon720*
> 
> Oh thats crazy.. Is that your case? If so how did you make that fot redrill the mounting holes closer to the window? The cpu power cables get in the way for me. I have the asus vi formula with the armor, which makes it hard to push the cables back. I also have to clear a fitting on the top vrm block. I thought drilling new holes would work when i was installing everything, but didnt wanna drill holes and not have it fit.


Yes, it's my case. That's picture doesn't really do it justice, but it does show the inside very well. Here's a better picture



If you're running a block on your vrm, which isn't really necessary, then you probably won't be able to. No matter what you do, there won't be enough room for a fitting.

The only thing you can really do is put a fiting on the block and then test fit and see if you have room when you put your radiator in. Make sure to have your fans on before trying though, kinda pointless to test fit without your fans.









As far as the EPS cables.. and pretty much everything in my case. It all has to be put in a certain way and taken out the same way otherwise I'll damage something trying to remove it. I actually have to make sure all my sata cables are installed before installing a radiator because otherwise I wouldn't have access to them. Funny thing is.. I plan on adding a 240 to the bottom as well.


----------



## DoktorTerror

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> How do you work Sketchup to get it to look like that with the case? I assume you import an image of it? (And for some odd reason, Chrome is saying Sketchupmake-en.exe is malicious)


I used Kerkythea
http://architectgraphics.blogspot.it/2011/02/sketchup-to-kerkythea-tutorial.html


----------



## Talon720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Yes, it's my case. That's picture doesn't really do it justice, but it does show the inside very well. Here's a better picture
> 
> 
> 
> If you're running a block on your vrm, which isn't really necessary, then you probably won't be able to. No matter what you do, there won't be enough room for a fitting.
> 
> The only thing you can really do is put a fiting on the block and then test fit and see if you have room when you put your radiator in. Make sure to have your fans on before trying though, kinda pointless to test fit without your fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the EPS cables.. and pretty much everything in my case. It all has to be put in a certain way and taken out the same way otherwise I'll damage something trying to remove it. I actually have to make sure all my sata cables are installed before installing a radiator because otherwise I wouldn't have access to them. Funny thing is.. I plan on adding a 240 to the bottom as well.


Love that cat for your picture. Ah ok yea I know it isn't as nessary on z87 like it was on other boards, but it makes me feel like I didn't waste anything. Lol I'm one of the few that took the trouble to use the SB block and i have trifire (bitspower aqualinks work great for it) Well maybe ill have to change the fitting or do something with the top grill. I want or need a 3rd rad. I'm going to use this http://m.staples.com/touch/product.html?sk_test=a#805671 along with these http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14715/han-46/MNPCTech_Pro_Line_Billet_Aluminum_Case_Feet_-_Grooved_-_Silver.html?tl=g43c12s34 to get more clearance at the bottom for the rad. Not sure if im gonna use the xt45 at top 30st at bottom or the opposite. I'm going to bolt the cart to the case using those case feet. Also the cart works good for dampening vibrations, because the case is much louder sitting on my desk. It's basically making a ghetto caselab pedestal. With trifire there's not alot of room in the bottom. In the end it probably woulda been easier to get a caselab case, but wheres the fun in that


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon720*
> 
> Love that cat for your picture. Ah ok yea I know it isn't as nessary on z87 like it was on other boards, but it makes me feel like I didn't waste anything. Lol I'm one of the few that took the trouble to use the SB block and i have trifire (bitspower aqualinks work great for it) Well maybe ill have to change the fitting or do something with the top grill. I want or need a 3rd rad. I'm going to use this along with these to get more clearance at the bottom for the rad. Not sure if im gonna use the xt45 at top 30st at bottom or the opposite. I'm going to bolt the cart to the case using those case feet. Also the cart works good for dampening vibrations, because the case is much louder sitting on my desk. It's basically making a ghetto caselab pedestal. With trifire there not alot of room in the bottom. In the end it probably woulda been easier to get a caselab case, but wheres the fun in that


Sounds good.







If you are serious about cooling your motherboard then you're going to need to switch to the EK ones. I don't care what ASUS says. If you throw aluminum in an all copper/brass loop ...


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon720*
> 
> Oh thats crazy.. Is that your case? If so how did you make that fot redrill the mounting holes closer to the window? The cpu power cables get in the way for me. I have the asus vi formula with the armor, which makes it hard to push the cables back. I also have to clear a fitting on the top vrm block. I thought drilling new holes would work when i was installing everything, but didnt wanna drill holes and not have it fit.


The M6F will work but if you use the VRM block, you have to stop with a maximum of 70mm for the rad & fans combined.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Sounds good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are serious about cooling your motherboard then you're going to need to switch to the EK ones. I don't care what ASUS says. If you throw aluminum in an all copper/brass loop ...


@jameyscott you are mistaken, I've used the crosschill block on the M6F in my loop from day one release of the board, the Type 3 Mil-Spec hard anodizing used on the block completely covers all bare aluminum, please do your research before talking bad about a product and spreading misinformation.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> @jameyscott you are mistaken, I've used the crosschill block on the M6F in my loop from day one release of the board, the Type 3 Mil-Spec hard anodizing used on the block completely covers all bare aluminum, please do your research before talking bad about a product and spreading misinformation.


That's great that you have been running it just fine, and I understand that it's anodized. However, what if there is a defect in the block? What if every bit of the aluminum wasn't covered during the process. Maybe it's just me, but I want all my metals to match and not have to worry about the possibility of galvanic corruption.

I am not spreading misinformation; I am merely posing the other side of it like you are, and I'd prefer to do not attack me. Maybe we should both be more clear about what we said instead of just posting one side of the argument.

On a side note, I wish ASUS would just go with copper anyway. I understand that it's still cheaper to anodize the aluminum and use that instead, but for my piece of my I'd still switch the EK blocks. Which, by the way fit under the crosschill armor, so you maintain the look of the board as well.


----------



## Jimhans1

It's true the EK blocks fit as described, but it's a waste of $100+ for no true benefit. I know a lot of folks who have used the factory block, and had zero issues, in fact I don't know of even one documented case of anybody having an actual issue with the block in actual use, only folks like who say its aluminum so it will be a problem, when in actual use, it isn't. You want piece of mind, I can't help more than telling you MY ACTUAL experience using it for over 9 months, day in and day out as part of my loop. I'm not giving info based on my opinion, it's based on my actually using the device. I've broken down my rig once, a month or so ago to add another card to the loop, and used that time to investigate all the blocks in the loop, and there was not any signs of any corrosion, or even staining for that matter. We need to do more for the members of the OCN than provide info based on conjecture and opinion, but based on actual usage or testing is what I'm getting at. I'm not attacking you, I'm explaining myself and my views, based on my testing and usage of the product in one of the manners it was meant to be used. Since I have not used the M6F Crosschill block in its aircooled state, I won't give my thoughts on it, as I have not actually used it that way.

And, I love my EK blocks, they are all I use (save for the aforementioned Asus block included with this board), but EK has put out more defective blocks than asus has. I know, I have had several....... If the crosschill block was plated, I would say not to use it, but it's not, and if you are aware of how anodizing is applied, I think you would not have an issue with it either, at least the Type 3 Hard Anodizing.


----------



## Talon720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Sounds good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are serious about cooling your motherboard then you're going to need to switch to the EK ones. I don't care what ASUS says. If you throw aluminum in an all copper/brass loop ...


Yea already ahead of ya i use the ek blocks. As far as aluminum goes cars use all aluminum steel copper yet use glycol and water. Personally i think pure distilled water isnt the best idea because it loses its low electrical/corrisive properties its known for. Thats the only way that crosschill block would be an issue is if pure water is used. Personally im loving alphacools cape kelvin catcher, which woulda worked fine with dissimlar metals. I personally just wanted everything to match ek blocks and metals nickle/copper/brass and did more research.. It makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> *It's true the EK blocks fit as described, but it's a waste of $100+ for no true benefit*. I know a lot of folks who have used the factory block, and had zero issues, in fact I don't know of even one documented case of anybody having an actual issue with the block in actual use, only folks like who say its aluminum so it will be a problem, when in actual use, it isn't. You want piece of mind, I can't help more than telling you MY ACTUAL experience using it for over 9 months, day in and day out as part of my loop. I'm not giving info based on my opinion, it's based on my actually using the device. I've broken down my rig once, a month or so ago to add another card to the loop, and used that time to investigate all the blocks in the loop, and there was not any signs of any corrosion, or even staining for that matter. *We need to do more for the members of the OCN than provide info based on conjecture and opinion, but based on actual usage or testing is what I'm getting at.* I'm not attacking you, I'm explaining myself and my views, based on my testing and usage of the product in one of the manners it was meant to be used. Since I have not used the M6F Crosschill block in its aircooled state, I won't give my thoughts on it, as I have not actually used it that way.
> 
> And, I love my EK blocks, they are all I use (save for the aforementioned Asus block included with this board), but EK has put out more defective blocks than asus has. I know, I have had several....... If the crosschill block was plated, I would say not to use it, but it's not, and if you are aware of how anodizing is applied, I think you would not have an issue with it either, at least the Type 3 Hard Anodizing.


You could say the same thing about buying the Formula over the Hero.









I completely agree, but the fact is that then a lot of people won't be able to help others. I don't have the money to buy every product on the market to be able to give an opinion based on actual usage. Does that mean I shouldn't try and help others? (Not referring to this situation particularly just on a general scale) A lot of what people draw from is respectable reviewers and others that know their stuff. And with the amount of different hardware there is and the endless combinations, it's either only a few people can help who might not even be on the forums often, or people who spend a lot of time reading reviews or take the time to read reviews to better help the OP.

That being said, what you say carries more weight as you have actually used the product. I shouldn't have stated just my opinion since I haven't actually used the product, I should have at least shown


----------



## brutaldan89

Excuse me for being a noon but I have a quick question on how to do a fan set up on a Asus maxiumius hero iv . how would I connect 3 120s up front an eaxust and a push/pull set up on h105 and allow me to control them in the included fan software ? Also would pwm help or would this just get confusing for me.


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoktorTerror*
> 
> I used Kerkythea
> http://architectgraphics.blogspot.it/2011/02/sketchup-to-kerkythea-tutorial.html


I haven't got a clue on how to use that. I know how to use SketchUp a bit, but not thoroughly.

Found a few *.skp files (this case primarily, and the Maxmimus VII Gene so far). That way I can figure out the cooling system in the case.


----------



## tojoleon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skifavp*
> 
> To be honest thats the best i could get. Since the prices that are shown here are US prices. I live in Dubai, so it cost me a total of 4k dollars. Since most of the parts are not available or very few quantity. Took me 7 days to get all the parts running around shops. And on another side, all those websites such as newegg and etc dont deliver to Dubai. Do have to work with what we get. Anyway i am super happy! As this is a major upgrade for me.


Alain centre Plaza near AlFahidi Metro Station(Go to the first floor - huge place). All parts you have are available there. This will save you so much money on shipping and use it for a custom loop. don't forget negotiate price it can even go below SRP.
Coordinates - 25.256767,55.296829


----------



## GerAir540

Finally finished my cover for the bottom drive cages.
Now ill make a backplate for my gpu our of the same material. i hope it will look nice








Also ill get some white flexlights


----------



## Skifavp

Finally finished installing all the programs/games. Very happy how it came out in the end!! 

Asus maximus vi formula
I7 - 4770k
Venegance - 32GB (1600)
Evga 780Ti
WD Black series 2TB x2
Samsung 840pro SSD 128GB x2
Corsair h100i
4 corsair sp120 fans, quite edition
3 corsair af120 fans, quite edition
1 corsair air140 fan, quite edition
Asus VG24QE monitor
Corsair k70 keyboard (amazing)
And forgot thr mouse name


----------



## Blackspots

Something I am working on:
Sketchup sure likes to close when viewing the Object warehouse.


----------



## Jimhans1

Lol, another great google product (cough).


----------



## ramsclub

I just ordered my silver air 540 from the egg. My dust filters from Frozen, Just waiting on Devil's Canyon for the processor, and the new noctua fans to hit ncix.


----------



## Jimhans1

Why are you waiting for DC? They have listed the roadmap for them, they are not replacing the 4770K.


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramsclub*
> 
> I just ordered my silver air 540 from the egg. My dust filters from Frozen, Just waiting on Devil's Canyon for the processor, and the new noctua fans to hit ncix.


The DC also won't run on the Z87 chipset.


----------



## ramsclub

I just want to see what the 4790k and 4690\k look like, They are supposedly to be released June 2nd, The SKUs have been released 4790K with a base clock of 4 GHz 4.4 turbo.

I have a ASUS z97 pro mobo waiting on my desk


----------



## carlhil2

Doing leak testing,.. ...question: would using magnets to hold my top rad in place be an issue in future?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> question: would using magnets to hold my top rad in place be an issue in future?


I think that would depend on the magnets you are going to use and how they are placed. It would be a first in my eyes for someone to use magnets instead of screws. Is there a particular reason you cant get screws to work?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I think that would depend on the magnets you are going to use and how they are placed. It would be a first in my eyes for someone to use magnets instead of screws. Is there a particular reason you cant get screws to work?


I am using some strong magnets on the top rad in the photo, the reason being, I couldn't get the screws lined up because of the front 360 with thick fans...the rad is stable, doesn't budge...I am using these..http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001KUURP2/ref=oh_details_o04_s01_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Lol, another great google product (cough).


It's free and is a great tool for someone who doesn't have the cash to pony up for a proper 3D rendering program. It may not be as good as blender, but it also doesn't have as big of a learning curve. Plus, a lot of people upload their renders making it easy for someone who doesn't have the time design each part for their build.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Why are you waiting for DC? They have listed the roadmap for them, they are not replacing the 4770K.


I agree it's not really a "replacement" per say, but it is a new SKU that is a Hyperthreaded 4 core. Replacing it would be like saying the 9590 replaced the 8350.







However, it does offer benefits, especially for someone who isn't upgrading from Haswell and just building a new system.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> The DC also won't run on the Z87 chipset.


Yeah... They really screwed up on this release. All the information is confusing. DC won't run on anything but the Z97 chipset, but the Haswell Refresh chips will run on both... It's just confusing.. lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Doing leak testing,.. ...question: would using magnets to hold my top rad in place be an issue in future?


I don't think it would pose an issue in the future, at least if you aren't ever moving it around, but I would be worried about when moving the case. If you do go that route, I would try to at least get one or two screws in just in case the magnets would fail. Then you wouldn't have to worry about a rad coming and crashing down on the rest of your system.


----------



## ramsclub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> It's free and is a great tool for someone who doesn't have the cash to pony up for a proper 3D rendering program. It may not be as good as blender, but it also doesn't have as big of a learning curve. Plus, a lot of people upload their renders making it easy for someone who doesn't have the time design each part for their build.
> I agree it's not really a "replacement" per say, but it is a new SKU that is a Hyperthreaded 4 core. Replacing it would be like saying the 9590 replaced the 8350.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, it does offer benefits, especially for someone who isn't upgrading from Haswell and just building a new system.
> Yeah... They really screwed up on this release. All the information is confusing. DC won't run on anything but the Z97 chipset, but the Haswell Refresh chips will run on both... It's just confusing.. lol
> I don't think it would pose an issue in the future, at least if you aren't ever moving it around, but I would be worried about when moving the case. If you do go that route, I would try to at least get one or two screws in just in case the magnets would fail. Then you wouldn't have to worry about a rad coming and crashing down on the rest of your system.


From what I understand the 4790k and 4690K, have had the voltage regulation module removed from the chip so the mobo will control voltage regulation. the z87 boards are not equipped to handle voltage regulation since they were designed to use the haswell cpu with its own voltage regulation module which is also true for haswell refresh, but not apparently for Devil's Canyon 4790k and 4690K


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> From what I understand the 4790k and 4690K, have had the voltage regulation module removed from the chip so the mobo will control voltage regulation.


rumor

I think more likely - if there is any change - then part of IVR will be disabled and regulated from mobo


----------



## ramsclub

The VRM was just moved to the cpu for haswell. deliding an ivy bridge you don't have to worry about the vrm but in haswell it is right next to the cpu


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramsclub*
> 
> The VRM was just moved to the cpu for haswell. deliding an ivy bridge you don't have to worry about the vrm but in haswell it is right next to the cpu


That's not the voltage regulator itself, just some capacitors(?) or something along those lines


----------



## ramsclub

from the original haswell release
http://hothardware.com/News/Haswell-Takes-A-Major-Step-Forward-Integrates-Voltage-Regulator/


----------



## GerAir540

backplate for my gpu is also done









now it all matches in colour and i think it looks pretty nice


----------



## DoktorTerror

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> Something I am working on:
> Sketchup sure likes to close when viewing the Object warehouse.


really good


----------



## Blackspots

Updated from last night. Might switch things around (installed Sketchup Pro instead of regular free Sketchup)


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> Updated from last night. Might switch things around (installed Sketchup Pro instead of regular free Sketchup)


That does not look like fun to fill.


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That does not look like fun to fill.


LOL, I modified it. I think this will work:


----------



## maynard14

Hi guys, im planning to buy a corsair h105 for my nzxt g10 and 290x, but my problem is does the corsair h105 radiator fits to corsair 540 FRONT fans ?


----------



## dredeziel1

Yes it will..you will have more room in the front intake than you will the top intake..I had one at the top in push/pull and it was close..But you will be ok..


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That does not look like fun to fill.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I modified it. I think this will work:
Click to expand...

Much better! Yes it will work, although slightly different, I had my tube res mounted in front of the GPUs for a short time. It ended up else where because you have to dismantle much more of your loop to service the GPUs

Edit to add:

I actually liked the asthetics of where you had it first, just that a fill port may need to be designed in too. Maybe if the top rad has a reverse port you can drill out of the top of the case. You will still have a B of a time priming the pump, but topping off would be much easier.


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Much better! Yes it will work, although slightly different, I had my tube res mounted in front of the GPUs for a short time. It ended up else where because you have to dismantle much more of your loop to service the GPUs
> 
> Edit to add:
> 
> I actually liked the asthetics of where you had it first, just that a fill port may need to be designed in too. Maybe if the top rad has a reverse port you can drill out of the top of the case. You will still have a B of a time priming the pump, but topping off would be much easier.


Yeah, when looking at it, I actually like the other design better. It looks cleaner. I suppose I could add a 90 with a short tube. Or I could add a T at the top to add fluid.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Much better! Yes it will work, although slightly different, I had my tube res mounted in front of the GPUs for a short time. It ended up else where because you have to dismantle much more of your loop to service the GPUs
> 
> Edit to add:
> 
> I actually liked the asthetics of where you had it first, just that a fill port may need to be designed in too. Maybe if the top rad has a reverse port you can drill out of the top of the case. You will still have a B of a time priming the pump, but topping off would be much easier.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, when looking at it, I actually like the other design better. It looks cleaner. I suppose I could add a 90 with a short tube. Or I could add a T at the top to add fluid.
Click to expand...

When are you going to take it from design to build? I kind of want to do the same thing nAOw now (three year old in my lap, my apologies for the spelling)


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> When are you going to take it from design to build? I kind of want to do the same thing nAOw now (three year old in my lap, my apologies for the spelling)


Not sure really. I won't get all the parts for this build until the end of September. I'll be using an all in one cooler for a little while, then I'll start buying parts for it after October.


----------



## DoktorTerror

what do you think?



http://www.overclock.net/t/1465810/sponsored-mamba-540/0_20


----------



## KuroShibi

Sorry for the stupid question, but how do you get those acrylic panels for the bottom of the case?


----------



## KuroShibi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PS13*
> 
> just finished setting up mine
> 
> 
> 
> amd fx8150 running at 4.2ghz
> asus crosshair v formula-z
> corsair h110
> 16gb 1866mhz kingston hyper x predator
> 2x gtx660 in sli
> 4x xigmatek orange 140mm fans


Where can I get that panel? I love the rising sun on it!


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuroShibi*
> 
> Sorry for the stupid question, but how do you get those acrylic panels for the bottom of the case?


You can get them here: http://www.coldzero.eu/241-midplates


----------



## DoktorTerror

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuroShibi*
> 
> Sorry for the stupid question, but how do you get those acrylic panels for the bottom of the case?


http://www.coldzero.eu/241-midplates


----------



## KuroShibi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoktorTerror*
> 
> http://www.coldzero.eu/241-midplates


Thanks! And I'm loving your air 540 build btw!


----------



## Kovoet

Easy cut out the bottom holders and what I did was get a piece of acrylic. Then out a layer of carbon covering it.


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuroShibi*
> 
> Thanks!


Thank you sir and/or ma'am!


----------



## dboythagr8

Hi guys

I think I'm going to pick up this case. Love the look of it and the way it seperates the components. I'm currently in a FT02 and while it is a good case, I feel I've really outgrown it with the amount of stuff I have. I just got a EVGA 1300 G2 and it made me realize how tough it is to get anything done in there.

So that brings me here, but I have a few questions:

1. How many fans can I get in here? I planned to do three 120mm Corsair AF fans in the front and one in the back. I am going to purchase a Corsair h100i unit and want to set that up in push pull. Is that the max amount of fans or am I forgetting some areas?

2. Are bigger PSUs an issue? As I mentioned I have the EVGA G2 and its quite large.

3. How is this case for 3 way GPUs? I plan to add another 780Ti shortly after Devils Canyon launches and I can grab one with a new motherboard.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> I think I'm going to pick up this case. Love the look of it and the way it seperates the components. I'm currently in a FT02 and while it is a good case, I feel I've really outgrown it with the amount of stuff I have. I just got a EVGA 1300 G2 and it made me realize how tough it is to get anything done in there.
> 
> So that brings me here, but I have a few questions:
> 
> 1. How many fans can I get in here? I planned to do three 120mm Corsair AF fans in the front and one in the back. I am going to purchase a Corsair h100i unit and want to set that up in push pull. Is that the max amount of fans or am I forgetting some areas?
> 
> 2. Are bigger PSUs an issue? As I mentioned I have the EVGA G2 and its quite large.
> 
> 3. How is this case for 3 way GPUs? I plan to add another 780Ti shortly after Devils Canyon launches and I can grab one with a new motherboard.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


Get a 140 for the back
big psu is fine I have a G2 as well
fine for 3 way


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Get a 140 for the back
> big psu is fine I have a G2 as well
> fine for 3 way


Would it be better to go with 2 AF 140s in the front versus 3x 120s?


----------



## brutaldan89

quick question im going to run a h105 in perhaps push/pull what fans would be ideal to use there and also how would i connect them up to a asus hero Vi along with three intakes and an en exhaust? also whats do you guys use for leds ?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Would it be better to go with 2 AF 140s in the front versus 3x 120s?


3x 120 > 2x 140

also, 3x 120 puts the lower fan lower down to get air under the GPU better


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 3x 120 > 2x 140
> 
> also, 3x 120 puts the lower fan lower down to get air under the GPU better


Thanks.

That's what I figured and I ended up going with the 3x 120s before I got a response. Good to see I was right:thumb:

Just ordered:

540
4x Performance Edition Corsair SP120 (H100i fans)
3x Performance Edition Corsair AF120 (front fans)
1x Quiet Corsair AF140 (back fan)
1x Corsair H100i

Pretty hyped









I've never had this many fans before. Should I have gotten a fan controller, or should I run these through the fan headers on my mobo with splitters?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> That's what I figured and I ended up going with the 3x 120s before I got a response. Good to see I was right:thumb:
> 
> Just ordered:
> 
> 540
> 4x Performance Edition Corsair SP120 (H100i fans)
> 3x Performance Edition Corsair AF120 (front fans)
> 1x Quiet Corsair AF140 (back fan)
> 1x Corsair H100i
> 
> Pretty hyped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never had this many fans before. Should I have gotten a fan controller, or should I run these through the fan headers on my mobo with splitters?


I'm working without a fan contoller or PWM etc atm. AF140 quiet editions and ty-147's (all ~1300rpm) are not particularly loud.

Not sure about the other case colors, but i got three ~af140's (two white LED models) with my white case, one on back fan by default

HF!


----------



## DoktorTerror

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuroShibi*
> 
> Thanks! And I'm loving your air 540 build btw!


thanks


----------



## DoktorTerror




----------



## i7Driftz

I'll be official as of Thursday!








I just ordered this to upgrade my current build (and get rid of my monstrous CM Storm Stryker) I've been wondering what you guys use for lighting? I'm still fairly new to building and haven't been able to figure out the best option. I've found a whole bunch of LED strips on Amazon that are priced really well, but they all use a 12v plug that I honestly have no idea how to power.
Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7Driftz*
> 
> I'll be official as of Thursday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I they all use a 12v plug that I honestly have no idea how to power.
> Any suggestions would be appreciated!


The good news is that your power supply is loaded with 12V connections, so even if it is built for PC use, it can easily be converted to a 4P with just the 4P cap.


----------



## jopale

I'm a noob trying to link my Imgur album. How do I do this?


----------



## jopale

http://imgur.com/cgctX


----------



## i7Driftz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jopale*
> 
> I'm a noob trying to link my Imgur album. How do I do this?


On the right side of your images there should be a BBcode link, paste that into your post and it will show up like this >>


----------



## HarleQuinn

Hi everyone,

I want to swap out the stock fans on this case. I read that they are AF140's and are 1150 RPM.

I want to add 3 X AF120 performance fans at 1650 to replace the 140's at the front. Add 2 X AF120's performance to the top and 1 X AF120 performance to replace the AF140 at the rear exhaust.

Will this give me better cooling?


----------



## xNutella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarleQuinn*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I want to swap out the stock fans on this case. I read that they are AF140's and are 1150 RPM.
> 
> I want to add 3 X AF120 performance fans at 1650 to replace the 140's at the front. Add 2 X AF120's performance to the top and 1 X AF120 performance to replace the AF140 at the rear exhaust.
> 
> Will this give me better cooling?


of course


----------



## HarleQuinn

Thanks buddy,

I know it seemed like an obvious answer but I wanted to be sure. I'll get these ordered today!

Keeping a 7990 cool on air is a pain


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarleQuinn*
> 
> Thanks buddy,
> 
> I know it seemed like an obvious answer but I wanted to be sure. I'll get these ordered today!
> 
> Keeping a 7990 cool on air is a pain


hi there! welcome to OCN

yeah 7990's are a pain on air! I tried running 2 on air for a couple weeks. side panel off & 2 fans pumping air away.
they were toasting lol!
7990's dump the air in the case, you really need the right case on air, or mod your side panel. I went to water, but I planned to anyway. ive seen many 7990's die on air so make sure you get that sorted asap. Mod your side panel if you don't plan on water cooling.


----------



## HarleQuinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> hi there! welcome to OCN
> 
> yeah 7990's are a pain on air! I tried running 2 on air for a couple weeks. side panel off & 2 fans pumping air away.
> they were toasting lol!
> 7990's dump the air in the case, you really need the right case on air, or mod your side panel. I went to water, but I planned to anyway. ive seen many 7990's die on air so make sure you get that sorted asap. Mod your side panel if you don't plan on water cooling.


Thanks for the welcome.

In theory by swapping out the stock fans for the AF120 performance fans I should get the temps down a bit more. Currently getting 75C when playing BF4 with the side panel on.

I have thought about modding the side panel to include a fan. Obviously I'd need to cut a hole out or drill a load of vent holes where I would place the can. Has anyone else done this? I'd be interested to see how they did it and the resulting pics!


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarleQuinn*
> 
> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> In theory by swapping out the stock fans for the AF120 performance fans I should get the temps down a bit more. Currently getting 75C when playing BF4 with the side panel on.
> 
> I have thought about modding the side panel to include a fan. Obviously I'd need to cut a hole out or drill a load of vent holes where I would place the can. Has anyone else done this? I'd be interested to see how they did it and the resulting pics!


don't believe ive seen any pics around here but ive seen plenty of owners rma & get a 290x back from the suppliers as a replacement.

the main thing to check is your VRM temps, they are what run incredibly hot on these. you obviously know the card is dumping the heat out of the side, rather than the rear?

just thought id recommend modding your side panel if you plan on keeping it on air, should be easy on the air 540 if that's the case you have? I have the air 540 with 3x 280x but im running my 7990's in a switch 810 & there under water now. when they were on air I was hitting 102'c on air in heaven 4.0 with the side panel on?

just giving you some fair warning


----------



## HarleQuinn

Hi mate,

Yeah it's the 540 and I am planning on staying under air for the time being.

I am going to see how hot the card gets with these new fans. Ideally I'd like to see them at 65C under stress, as I'm hitting 75C to 80C now.

If the fans don't bring them down enough I am going to mod the side panel, I'll drill holes into the space a 120mm fan would take and then have the fan attached to the panel and then a fan cover on the outside.


----------



## HarleQuinn

Yeah it's a 540 and I plan on staying on air for now.

I'm hoping these fans can bring the temps down to about 65C under load on the 7990. If not I'll mod the side panel.

I am a bit disappointed the side panel isn't vented or at least a modded version available. I'll probably add a 120mm fan to the side panel with some holes cut out for vents and a fan cover on the outside to cover the vents.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarleQuinn*
> 
> Thanks buddy,
> 
> I know it seemed like an obvious answer but I wanted to be sure. I'll get these ordered today!
> 
> Keeping a 7990 cool on air is a pain


3x 120 at front is good, but you said 2x 120 and 1x 120 at top and back too. Top and back have 140mm slots, and you can either have three 140mm fans or three 120mm fans.

120*120 = 14,440

140*140 = 19,600, which is ~1.36x as much area

your current af140's would probably be just as effective on the top/rear. If you wanted more performance, you could probably get faster 140mm fans for them

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarleQuinn*
> 
> Yeah it's a 540 and I plan on staying on air for now.
> 
> I'm hoping these fans can bring the temps down to about 65C under load on the 7990. If not I'll mod the side panel.
> 
> I am a bit disappointed the side panel isn't vented or at least a modded version available. I'll probably add a 120mm fan to the side panel with some holes cut out for vents and a fan cover on the outside to cover the vents.


Just do what i'm doing: Get the most powerful 120mm fan you can bottom that you're willing to put up with (maybe an sp120 at full speed) and remove the pci-e slot covers, so air blows straight through under the GPU and out of the hole that you created. That part isn't as important for blower-style cooler, but might help anyway. The top and top rear fans seem too far away to affect GPU airflow, the biggest thing is the lowest front fan and making sure it is feeding plenty of air


----------



## HarleQuinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> 3x 120 at front is good, but you said 2x 120 and 1x 120 at top and back too. Top and back have 140mm slots, and you can either have three 140mm fans or three 120mm fans.
> 
> 120*120 = 14,440
> 
> 140*140 = 19,600, which is ~1.36x as much area
> 
> your current af140's would probably be just as effective on the top/rear. If you wanted more performance, you could probably get faster 140mm fans for them
> Just do what i'm doing: Get the most powerful 120mm fan you can bottom that you're willing to put up with (maybe an sp120 at full speed) and remove the pci-e slot covers, so air blows straight through under the GPU and out of the hole that you created. That part isn't as important for blower-style cooler, but might help anyway. The top and top rear fans seem too far away to affect GPU airflow, the biggest thing is the lowest front fan and making sure it is feeding plenty of air


Hey mate,

I've gone for 3 X AF 120 performance at 1650RPM for the front so this should increase the airflow.

I have gone for another 3 X AF120 performance for the top and rear as these are 1650RPM and the stock fans although 140mm are only 1150RPM.

So would the AF120's perform better? If not I can pick up some AF140's performance and use the 120's for the side panel I might mod and my CPU cooler. PCI-e covers are already removed, I am also using the top two fans as intake as this seems to give me less temps...


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarleQuinn*
> 
> Hey mate,
> 
> I've gone for 3 X AF 120 performance at 1650RPM for the front so this should increase the airflow.
> 
> I have gone for another 3 X AF120 performance for the top and rear as these are 1650RPM and the stock fans although 140mm are only 1150RPM.
> 
> So would the AF120's perform better? If not I can pick up some AF140's performance and use the 120's for the side panel I might mod and my CPU cooler. PCI-e covers are already removed, I am also using the top two fans as intake as this seems to give me less temps...


140 is better for airflow when you can slot them there without losing any fan slots (so 120mm front, 140 everywhere else on default mounting holes)


----------



## GerAir540

why dont you make a cover for the bottom hdd cages and put a set of fans in it ?
they would blow air directly on the gpu which should really help to keep the card cool.


----------



## killacam7478

Hey guys, so I FINALLY got around to making a bottom plate for my case. I had bought some sheet metal a few months ago but never got around to cutting it and putting it in. I used some thin sheet metal, cut it with some snips, bent it, then plasti-dipped it black.

While I was at it, I decide to get rid of the cold cathodes in my rig (had 4 tubes) and replaced them with an NZXT Hue.

Not sure if anyone was debating between LED's and cathodes, but here were my personal Pros and Cons:
- Cold cathodes were much brighter, even on the brightest setting and turning each color to the max (to get white), it was nowhere near as bright as the cold cathodes
- Space is much better with the Hue. Since I had four cathodes, I needed two of those little power inverter box things to power up the cathodes, which were clunky and caused a lot of cable mess in the back of the case.
- The cathodes did have an on-off switch that could be installed in the PCI slots on the back, but since the cables were really short, I ended up hiding them in the back and it was hard to get to them.
- The Hue needs a 5.25 slot, which I don't have a free one. So I put it into the 5.25 bay from the inside. Doesn't look pretty, but it's a little easier to get to in case I want to change settings.
- The cathodes had a much more even lighting. I understand the Hue is made up of individual LED's, but I kinda liked having even lighting rather than being able to see the individual LED's around the perimeter of the case.

In terms of the bottom plate, I did have a question. I actually have two HDD's hiding under there. Now that I've blocked them from any air flow in the case, I've noticed that my temperature app shows them at 36 and 38 degrees C when in constant use, whereas before, they would both be around 28 degrees. I was wondering if anyone thought that the life of these drives would be significantly impacted by a 10 degree increase. Right now, they say 32 degrees, but I've only had the plate in for about a day, so I guess I'll keep monitoring. Thanks!


----------



## dboythagr8

Question about my setup and airflow:

I have 3x 120s that I am going to put in the front. I also have a H100i coming and will set that up in push/pull. The 3 front fans will be intakes but should the back 140mm remain an exhaust or make that an intake as well with the fans on the H100i serving as the case exhaust?

Or

Have the fans on the H100i serve as intakes and bring fresh air over the radiator and keep the back 140mm fan as an exhaust?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Question about my setup and airflow:
> 
> I have 3x 120s that I am going to put in the front. I also have a H100i coming and will set that up in push/pull. The 3 front fans will be intakes but should the back 140mm remain an exhaust or make that an intake as well with the fans on the H100i serving as the case exhaust?
> 
> Or
> 
> Have the fans on the H100i serve as intakes and bring fresh air over the radiator and keep the back 140mm fan as an exhaust?


Second set up will be your best bet. Worked quite well for me when I was using a H110 and still works great with a custom loop.


----------



## RJavier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spelio*
> 
> Wow, a D4! Super sharp pics. I think I have the 60mm myself!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Question about my setup and airflow:
> 
> I have 3x 120s that I am going to put in the front. I also have a H100i coming and will set that up in push/pull. The 3 front fans will be intakes but should the back 140mm remain an exhaust or make that an intake as well with the fans on the H100i serving as the case exhaust?
> 
> Or
> 
> Have the fans on the H100i serve as intakes and bring fresh air over the radiator and keep the back 140mm fan as an exhaust?


Hi everyone - I will like to chime in on this particular question since I am now up to my eighth week, yes two months trying to overclock my i7-4930K to 4.7GHZ which sits on my Asus Rampage IV Black Edition. I have the CPU currently at 4.6GHZ but I am trying to push to the 4.7GHZ with the H100i and a bunch of Corsair fans. I've actually have a bunch of Corsair fans which I will need to sell on ebay soon : (

My Current Setup.
H100i with Four Corsair SP120 PWM High Performance fans in a PUSH/PULL configuration.

PUSH - Air is PUSHED (bottom fans) from inside the case
PULL - air is PULLED (top fans) to the exterior of the case.
The bottom fans are plugged directly into the motherboard CPU_FAN header via Silverstone Tek Sleeved PWM Fan Splitter Cable.
The top fans are plugged directly into the motherboard OPT_FAN header via Silverstone Tek Sleeved PWM Fan Splitter Cable.

Originally I had used the H100i "Y" cable splitter to connect the fans and quickly noticed that the fans where always running at high speed nothing was controlled by the H100i. Also I was not getting the full RPM of the fans when stress testing the system.

There are three front air intake SP120 PWM fans Quiet Edition which I will be replacing two of these with High performance edition in an effort to blow more air to the VRM next to the CPU and the memory to try and cool those parts off a bit more. I will put the High performance Edition at the very top and one at the very bottom the middle fan will remain as the Quiet Edtion SP120.

The SP120 quiet edition RPM is not that high which is causing not too much air to be pushed along the case. The high performance fans will push a lot more air thru the case. The High performance fans are loud only when the CPU is under stress test or heavy load other than that the motherboard will rev the RPM down when not at full load. You may also control the FAN profiles in the BIOS.

The rear AF140 fan should always be an exhaust fan.

I hope this helps in your placement of the fans. Also if your motherboard supports PWM fans I suggest you get those instead of the none-pwm fans.

_Have the fans on the H100i serve as intakes and bring fresh air over the radiator and keep the back 140mm fan as an exhaust?_
The only drawback on going this route is that you will be blowing hot air from the radiator onto your components such as the CPU, VRM, RAM, Graphics card and into the case. The heat that comes out of the radiator is a lot.. when I am stress testing the PC while Overclocking the area where my desk is at feels as if I have a HEATER next to the PC desk - it gets hot.


----------



## judejtng11

In the interest of the fan hype, could anyone advise me if my fans are good or replacable?

Following fans will be in my arsenal: The three 140mm Corsair fans that come with the case. And two Phobya G-Silent 1500rpm fans that come with the Pure Performance Kit. All of them do not have PWM if I'm not mistaken.

According to several reviews, said fans are extremely loud. And yet I have read a few that claim those fans are very silent. Hoping to hear from anyone who has used these fans personally..


----------



## Chargeit

Figured I'd finally get around to posting some pics of my current rig.

*Notice I had to rig in my WD black on the right, since the hot swap bay refused to pick up.



The back scratcher is to stop my braided mouse cord from dragging on the edges of my mouse pad.











And a wider view of my computer room, maybe not so flattering, but it works.











*Will have to redo this one. Took it in the dark to take advantage of flash and it came out a little too dark.


----------



## Snowolf

Snow Wolf



Hardware
CPU: 3.2GHz Core i7 3930k 6-core
MOBO: ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition
RAM: 32GB Corsair Vengance Pro DDR3 1866
GPU: 2 x GTX 670 FTW
PSU: Corsair AX1200i
Drives: 250GB Samsung 840 EVO
160GB OCZ Agility 3
4TB WD Caviar Black

Liquid Sytem
CPU: XSPC Raystorm 2011
GPU: XSPC Razor GTX 680
Rads: XSPC AX240
XSPC AX360
Pump: EK-D5 Vario X-RES 100
Tube: PrimoFlex Advanced LRT 3/8" (ID) x 5/8" (OD)
Fitting: Koolance compression fitting nozzles
XSPC Razor SLI Flow Bridge
Liquid: PrimoChill Pure
Res: FrozenQ Fusion Dual Bay Helix
Fans: 5x Corsair SP120 PWM
1x Corsair SP140 PWM

Custom laser cut rad grills via BigBlueSaw.com because they're awesome. Customized art by my artsy friend.
Sylvania Mosaic Flexible LED light strip - 4ft 300 LED
- 



- here is the light show for those of you who haven't seen these LED slight strips

Notes!
My primary goal for this build was complete closure/filtering because dust. I made the provided expansion slot covers solid, I put filter material on the front and top case grills, double filter material on the bottom sole air intake, put filter material in the inside over the case grill where the pump/res is mounted to, and very carefully crystal clear taped over the remaining open mesh areas on the case. I even put filter material on the video cards bracket to seal up those tiny gaps. There is not a seem or crack on here to let dust (or dog hair) in.
I got the idea to cut out the second bottom 2x 5.25" bay from another pro case modder somewhere on the internets I can't find again but I've done major surgery on other cases before so I was comfortable with it and it turned out perfectly; like it was meant to be there.
With the ASUS AI suite software, PWM silent fans, big rads, silent PSU, speed adjustable pump, anti-vibe pads on all the fans, PSU, and pump, this thing is *completely silent* when idle and extremely quiet even at peak load.
This build took me about 2 months because I had to measure, decide on parts, wait, try them in, think some more...
but its done now so posting to show off and maybe inspire some of you other modders.
Will probably upgrade CPU and GPU when the next Intel CPU comes out and upgrade to the newest and best NVIDIA card.

Sorry for the crappy first few pics.
Was waiting for my new phone.
↓ Build Log pics ↓


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## vwoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowolf*
> 
> Snowy
> 
> Hardware
> CPU: 3.2GHz Core i7 3930k 6-core
> MOBO: ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition
> RAM: 32GB Corsair Vengance Pro DDR3 1866
> GPU: 2 x GTX 670 FTW
> PSU: Corsair AX1200i
> Drives: 250GB Samsung 840 EVO
> 160GB OCZ Agility 3
> 4TB WD Caviar Black
> 
> Liquid Sytem
> CPU: XSPC Raystorm 2011
> GPU: XSPC Razor GTX 680
> Rads: XSPC AX240
> XSPC AX360
> Pump: EK-D5 Vario X-RES 100
> Tube: PrimoFlex Advanced LRT 3/8" (ID) x 5/8" (OD)
> Fitting: Koolance compression fitting nozzles
> XSPC Razor SLI Flow Bridge
> Liquid: PrimoChill Pure
> Res: FrozenQ Fusion Dual Bay Helix
> Fans: Corsair SP120 PWM
> 
> Custom laser cut rad grills via BigBlueSaw.com because they're awesome. Customized art by my artsy friend.
> Sylvania Mosaic Flexible LED light strip - 4ft 300 LED
> -
> 
> 
> 
> - here is the light show for those of you who haven't seen these LED slight strips
> 
> This build took me like 2 months because I had to measure, decide on parts, wait, try them in, think some more...
> but its done now so posting to show off and maybe inspire some of you other modders.
> Will probably upgrade CPU and GPU when the next Intel CPU comes out and upgrade to the newest and best NVIDIA card.
> 
> Sorry for the crappy first few pics. Was waiting for my new phone.


the rad and bottom grills blew my mind!
very nice touch!


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowolf*
> 
> Snowy
> 
> Hardware
> CPU: 3.2GHz Core i7 3930k 6-core
> MOBO: ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition
> RAM: 32GB Corsair Vengance Pro DDR3 1866
> GPU: 2 x GTX 670 FTW
> PSU: Corsair AX1200i
> Drives: 250GB Samsung 840 EVO
> 160GB OCZ Agility 3
> 4TB WD Caviar Black
> 
> Liquid Sytem
> CPU: XSPC Raystorm 2011
> GPU: XSPC Razor GTX 680
> Rads: XSPC AX240
> XSPC AX360
> Pump: EK-D5 Vario X-RES 100
> Tube: PrimoFlex Advanced LRT 3/8" (ID) x 5/8" (OD)
> Fitting: Koolance compression fitting nozzles
> XSPC Razor SLI Flow Bridge
> Liquid: PrimoChill Pure
> Res: FrozenQ Fusion Dual Bay Helix
> Fans: Corsair SP120 PWM
> 
> Custom laser cut rad grills via BigBlueSaw.com because they're awesome. Customized art by my artsy friend.
> Sylvania Mosaic Flexible LED light strip - 4ft 300 LED
> -
> 
> 
> 
> - here is the light show for those of you who haven't seen these LED slight strips
> 
> This build took me like 2 months because I had to measure, decide on parts, wait, try them in, think some more...
> but its done now so posting to show off and maybe inspire some of you other modders.
> Will probably upgrade CPU and GPU when the next Intel CPU comes out and upgrade to the newest and best NVIDIA card.
> 
> Sorry for the crappy first few pics. Was waiting for my new phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ↓ Build Log pics ↓
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


really nice!

im stealing that idea for the bottom of mine I think!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowolf*
> 
> Snowy
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardware
> CPU: 3.2GHz Core i7 3930k 6-core
> MOBO: ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition
> RAM: 32GB Corsair Vengance Pro DDR3 1866
> GPU: 2 x GTX 670 FTW
> PSU: Corsair AX1200i
> Drives: 250GB Samsung 840 EVO
> 160GB OCZ Agility 3
> 4TB WD Caviar Black
> 
> Liquid Sytem
> CPU: XSPC Raystorm 2011
> GPU: XSPC Razor GTX 680
> Rads: XSPC AX240
> XSPC AX360
> Pump: EK-D5 Vario X-RES 100
> Tube: PrimoFlex Advanced LRT 3/8" (ID) x 5/8" (OD)
> Fitting: Koolance compression fitting nozzles
> XSPC Razor SLI Flow Bridge
> Liquid: PrimoChill Pure
> Res: FrozenQ Fusion Dual Bay Helix
> Fans: 5x Corsair SP120 PWM
> 1x Corsair SP140 PWM
> 
> Custom laser cut rad grills via BigBlueSaw.com because they're awesome. Customized art by my artsy friend.
> Sylvania Mosaic Flexible LED light strip - 4ft 300 LED
> -
> 
> 
> 
> - here is the light show for those of you who haven't seen these LED slight strips
> 
> Notes!
> My primary goal for this build was complete closure/filtering because dust. I made the provided expansion slot covers solid, I put filter material on the front and top case grills, double filter material on the bottom sole air intake, put filter material in the inside over the case grill where the pump/res is mounted to, and very carefully crystal clear taped over the remaining open mesh areas on the case. I even put filter material on the video cards bracket to seal up those tiny gaps. There is not a seem or crack on here to let dust (or dog hair) in.
> I got the idea to cut out the second bottom 2x 5.25" bay from another pro case modder somewhere on the internets I can't find again but I've done major surgery on other cases before so I was comfortable with it and it turned out perfectly; like it was meant to be there.
> With the ASUS AI suite software, PWM silent fans, big rads, silent PSU, and 12v DC rotary potentiometer to slow down the pump a bit, anti-vibe pads on all the fans, PSU, and pump, this thing is *completely silent* when idle and extremely quiet even at peak load.
> This build took me like 2 months because I had to measure, decide on parts, wait, try them in, think some more...
> but its done now so posting to show off and maybe inspire some of you other modders.
> Will probably upgrade CPU and GPU when the next Intel CPU comes out and upgrade to the newest and best NVIDIA card.
> 
> Sorry for the crappy first few pics.
> Was waiting for my new phone.
> ↓ Build Log pics ↓
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well... I guess I should just quit now...


----------



## Snowolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> really nice!
> 
> im stealing that idea for the bottom of mine I think!


Go right ahead and good luck. Like I said, I used BigBlueSaw.com. Both were stainless steel 316 @ 0.06 inch. Total price for both was $149.40 + $17.49 shipping. Its a bit pricey but its something I really really wanted to do and could afford.


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowolf*
> 
> Snowy
> 
> [/SPOILER]


I instantly regret buying the NZXT Hue after seeing those Sylvania Mosaic light strips. They look ridiculously bright compared to the Hue. How do you power those though? Do you have a cord running out of the case and into a power outlet?


----------



## Snowolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> I instantly regret buying the NZXT Hue after seeing those Sylvania Mosaic light strips. They look ridiculously bright compared to the Hue. How do you power those though? Do you have a cord running out of the case and into a power outlet?


Yes, I have the included power cable running out the back to an outlet. I was going to try to get a molex inverter, adapter, whatever but they make a god aweful high-pitched whine and are usually cheap and I couldn't really be bothered. This light strip isn't even the 5050 its the dimmer 3528 model which I'm glad I chose.

EDIT: Also, I just saw your photos of your build and they're amazing. The build is nice but the photos just make it look spectacular. I wish I had a camera/photographer to do mine a bit of justice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Well... I guess I should just quit now...


What?! No way. I liked your Fanboy Air 540 build. I especially like the SLI bridge idea. I was desperately trying to think of something to make mine look good. I think I'll try that.


----------



## Cratoscr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GerAir540*
> 
> backplate for my gpu is also done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now it all matches in colour and i think it looks pretty nice


Hi, how do you make a back plate? Thanks

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> Hey guys, so I FINALLY got around to making a bottom plate for my case. I had bought some sheet metal a few months ago but never got around to cutting it and putting it in. I used some thin sheet metal, cut it with some snips, bent it, then plasti-dipped it black.
> 
> While I was at it, I decide to get rid of the cold cathodes in my rig (had 4 tubes) and replaced them with an NZXT Hue.
> 
> Not sure if anyone was debating between LED's and cathodes, but here were my personal Pros and Cons:
> - Cold cathodes were much brighter, even on the brightest setting and turning each color to the max (to get white), it was nowhere near as bright as the cold cathodes
> - Space is much better with the Hue. Since I had four cathodes, I needed two of those little power inverter box things to power up the cathodes, which were clunky and caused a lot of cable mess in the back of the case.
> - The cathodes did have an on-off switch that could be installed in the PCI slots on the back, but since the cables were really short, I ended up hiding them in the back and it was hard to get to them.
> - The Hue needs a 5.25 slot, which I don't have a free one. So I put it into the 5.25 bay from the inside. Doesn't look pretty, but it's a little easier to get to in case I want to change settings.
> - The cathodes had a much more even lighting. I understand the Hue is made up of individual LED's, but I kinda liked having even lighting rather than being able to see the individual LED's around the perimeter of the case.
> 
> In terms of the bottom plate, I did have a question. I actually have two HDD's hiding under there. Now that I've blocked them from any air flow in the case, I've noticed that my temperature app shows them at 36 and 38 degrees C when in constant use, whereas before, they would both be around 28 degrees. I was wondering if anyone thought that the life of these drives would be significantly impacted by a 10 degree increase. Right now, they say 32 degrees, but I've only had the plate in for about a day, so I guess I'll keep monitoring. Thanks!


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009TTD4B0/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i03?ie=UTF8&psc=1 Put a couple of these under there with filter, works for me..


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Well... I guess I should just quit now...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowolf*
> 
> Go right ahead and good luck. Like I said, I used BigBlueSaw.com. Both were stainless steel 316 @ 0.06 inch. Total price for both was $149.40 + $17.49 shipping. Its a bit pricey but its something I really really wanted to do and could afford.


I dont mean an exact copy the same as yours.but I have a cnc and will do it with acrylic so it wont cost me anything apart from the material. And Damn thats pricey for just them. I keep redesigning what im going to with this 540 but i like seeing new ideas.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowolf*
> 
> -snip-
> What?! No way. I liked your Fanboy Air 540 build. I especially like the SLI bridge idea. I was desperately trying to think of something to make mine look good. I think I'll try that.


Thanks!







It's actually going through some changes and since the RMA'd motherboard arrived today, I'm leak testing right now. Once I get it all back up and running I'll do some glamour shots.


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowolf*
> 
> Yes, I have the included power cable running out the back to an outlet. I was going to try to get a molex inverter, adapter, whatever but they make a god aweful high-pitched whine and are usually cheap and I couldn't really be bothered. This light strip isn't even the 5050 its the dimmer 3528 model which I'm glad I chose.
> 
> EDIT: Also, I just saw your photos of your build and they're amazing. The build is nice but the photos just make it look spectacular. I wish I had a camera/photographer to do mine a bit of justice.
> What?! No way. I liked your Fanboy Air 540 build. I especially like the SLI bridge idea. I was desperately trying to think of something to make mine look good. I think I'll try that.


Hey Snowolf, thanks! I like doing photography stuff as a (expensive) hobby. Great job on your build, looks like the time and effort you put into it really paid off!


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009TTD4B0/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i03?ie=UTF8&psc=1 Put a couple of these under there with filter, works for me..


Thanks for the tip Carl! I actually posted my question in the HDD section of the forum, and I got some interesting feedback. Apparently the 28C temp that I had my HDD's at before, actually show to have a shorter life than running the drives at slightly higher temperatures. So putting the bottom plate on mine will (in theory) be more beneficial despite the higher temps. Here is the thead (and inside, a link to a study that was done). Pretty interesting.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1492141/hdd-increased-temps-question-on-life-span#post_22326703


----------



## GerAir540

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cratoscr*
> 
> Hi, how do you make a back plate? Thanks
> 
> Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


I just took a peace of plexiglass and cut it. Then i took some tubing and cut it in 3 mm peaces and glued them to the plexiglass. They work as little standoffs.
Now the backplate is just laying on my gpu, but who cares, when i move my pc i have to take it out


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GerAir540*
> 
> I just took a peace of plexiglass and cut it. Then i took some tubing and cut it in 3 mm peaces and glued them to the plexiglass. They work as little standoffs.
> Now the backplate is just laying on my gpu, but who cares, when i move my pc i have to take it out


Sir, that is brillaint. You're brilliant. He cheated guys


----------



## BigBlueSaw

Hi Snowolf,

I was wondering where those lovely grills were going to end up. Outstanding work, sir!
Quote:


> Custom laser cut rad grills via BigBlueSaw.com because they're awesome. Customized art by my artsy friend.


----------



## Snowolf

Oh hello mr BigBlueSaw. That's where they ended up. I promised pictures for your site so feel free to take whatever of those you want to use. If you'd rather have bigger ones, I can provide them. Just PM me if you need anything else and PM me a link or let me know when you get it on your site so I can check it out. Thanks again for whomever helped me get that done.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigBlueSaw*
> 
> Hi Snowolf,
> 
> I was wondering where those lovely grills were going to end up. Outstanding work, sir!


Wow, 2 posts in two years, we need to get some more business to you folks so you get some posts in here


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Wow, 2 posts in two years, we need to get some more business to you folks so you get some posts in here


I agree. Maybe we should get together and help you get some exposure.


----------



## Mr Mari0o

about to pull the trigger on a 540








just not sure on whether to get white or silver:?


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mari0o*
> 
> about to pull the trigger on a 540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just not sure on whether to get white or silver:?


depends on your build buddie! but personally i would go for the white!


----------



## Mr Mari0o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowolf*
> 
> Snowy
> 
> 
> 
> Hardware
> CPU: 3.2GHz Core i7 3930k 6-core
> MOBO: ASUS Rampage IV Black Edition
> RAM: 32GB Corsair Vengance Pro DDR3 1866
> GPU: 2 x GTX 670 FTW
> PSU: Corsair AX1200i
> Drives: 250GB Samsung 840 EVO
> 160GB OCZ Agility 3
> 4TB WD Caviar Black
> 
> Liquid Sytem
> CPU: XSPC Raystorm 2011
> GPU: XSPC Razor GTX 680
> Rads: XSPC AX240
> XSPC AX360
> Pump: EK-D5 Vario X-RES 100
> Tube: PrimoFlex Advanced LRT 3/8" (ID) x 5/8" (OD)
> Fitting: Koolance compression fitting nozzles
> XSPC Razor SLI Flow Bridge
> Liquid: PrimoChill Pure
> Res: FrozenQ Fusion Dual Bay Helix
> Fans: 5x Corsair SP120 PWM
> 1x Corsair SP140 PWM
> 
> Custom laser cut rad grills via BigBlueSaw.com because they're awesome. Customized art by my artsy friend.
> Sylvania Mosaic Flexible LED light strip - 4ft 300 LED
> -
> 
> 
> 
> - here is the light show for those of you who haven't seen these LED slight strips
> 
> Notes!
> My primary goal for this build was complete closure/filtering because dust. I made the provided expansion slot covers solid, I put filter material on the front and top case grills, double filter material on the bottom sole air intake, put filter material in the inside over the case grill where the pump/res is mounted to, and very carefully crystal clear taped over the remaining open mesh areas on the case. I even put filter material on the video cards bracket to seal up those tiny gaps. There is not a seem or crack on here to let dust (or dog hair) in.
> I got the idea to cut out the second bottom 2x 5.25" bay from another pro case modder somewhere on the internets I can't find again but I've done major surgery on other cases before so I was comfortable with it and it turned out perfectly; like it was meant to be there.
> With the ASUS AI suite software, PWM silent fans, big rads, silent PSU, and 12v DC rotary potentiometer to slow down the pump a bit, anti-vibe pads on all the fans, PSU, and pump, this thing is *completely silent* when idle and extremely quiet even at peak load.
> This build took me like 2 months because I had to measure, decide on parts, wait, try them in, think some more...
> but its done now so posting to show off and maybe inspire some of you other modders.
> Will probably upgrade CPU and GPU when the next Intel CPU comes out and upgrade to the newest and best NVIDIA card.
> 
> Sorry for the crappy first few pics.
> Was waiting for my new phone.
> ↓ Build Log pics ↓
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Whats the measurements on the bottom cut out?


----------



## dredeziel1

One down..One to go for SLi..I NEED MONEY NOW!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Snowolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mari0o*
> 
> Whats the measurements on the bottom cut out?


12 x 5.573 inch but measure it yourself as well because why not and maybe do it like 5 or 6 times while you're at it. Remember, you can always cut off more; you can't put it back. Just sayin. Have fun.


----------



## Snowolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dredeziel1*
> 
> One down..One to go for SLi..I NEED MONEY NOW!!!!!!!!1
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You don't even know the jelly I couldn't get a Sabertooth armor mobo with LGA2011. I wanted one so hard but need the new 22nm coming soon more. Dat clean look.


----------



## dredeziel1

thx Snowolf


----------



## i7Driftz

I'm Official!









I'm still pretty new to this, so I apologize if my work isn't as clean as I'd like it to be.

Got everything in for my case swap from the CM Storm Stryker


And now


















Spoiler: View All Images



Replaced the rear stock 140 with a Pled AF130


Put 3 Pled AF120's in the front










Installed a H100i with the SP140 High Performance fans and updated to a new PSU.

AND FINISHED! I'm so stoked at how it turned out. I still want to craft some sort of bottom plate to cover the hard drive hotswap.


Idle temps with my 4770k are unreal!


Any suggestions you guys have would be greatly appreciated. This is my first time using any type of liquid cooling, and I really need to work on cable management.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7Driftz*
> 
> I'm Official!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still pretty new to this, so I apologize if my work isn't as clean as I'd like it to be.
> 
> Got everything in for my case swap from the CM Storm Stryker
> 
> 
> And now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: View All Images
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced the rear stock 140 with a Pled AF130
> 
> 
> Put 3 Pled AF120's in the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installed a H100i with the SP140 High Performance fans and updated to a new PSU.
> 
> AND FINISHED! I'm so stoked at how it turned out. I still want to craft some sort of bottom plate to cover the hard drive hotswap.
> 
> 
> Idle temps with my 4770k are unreal!
> 
> 
> Any suggestions you guys have would be greatly appreciated. This is my first time using any type of liquid cooling, and I really need to work on cable management.


I think that your monitoring software is off, there is not much of a chance that you are idling at 7C or 9C on your CPU. The rig looks nice though! I like those front fans.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I think that your monitoring software is off, there is not much of a chance that you are idling at 7C or 9C on your CPU. The rig looks nice though! I like those front fans.


Yea, with Haswell at minimum idle states, you'd still expect like 3-5c above room temp on minimums. You can approach room temp with a typical setup but not drop below it


----------



## i7Driftz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I think that your monitoring software is off, there is not much of a chance that you are idling at 7C or 9C on your CPU. The rig looks nice though! I like those front fans.


I thought those temps seemed a little ridiculous, thanks for clearing that up! Like I said I've never done anything with liquid cooling before so I was shocked to say the least. What monitoring software do you use/recommend?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Yea, with Haswell at minimum idle states, you'd still expect like 3-5c above room temp on minimums. You can approach room temp with a typical setup but not drop below it


Good to know! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Cyro999

Monitoring software depends A LOT on the mobo used. Hwinfo (not hwmonitor) is usually quite good


----------



## i7Driftz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Monitoring software depends A LOT on the mobo used. Hwinfo (not hwmonitor) is usually quite good


Hwinfo is amazing! Yeah, I'm running idle at 26° -- Speedfan must be on crack.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7Driftz*
> 
> What monitoring software do you use/recommend?


I use http://openhardwaremonitor.org/ exclusively. Feature packed, accurate, adjustable, and portable. Mostly I like it because it will graph everything that could ever need to be graphed.

oh...and it is open source.


----------



## i7Driftz

Well that sounds like a winner! I'll have to check it out, thanks for the recommendation.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cratoscr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GerAir540*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cratoscr*
> 
> Hi, how do you make a back plate? Thanks
> 
> Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I just took a peace of plexiglass and cut it. Then i took some tubing and cut it in 3 mm peaces and glued them to the plexiglass. They work as little standoffs.
> Now the backplate is just laying on my gpu, but who cares, when i move my pc i have to take it out
Click to expand...

Thanks

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## dboythagr8

I got my case in. How should I approach the fans? My mobo has the following:

4 pin CPU_FAN
4-pin CHA_FAN1
3-pin CHA_FAN2
3-pin PWR_FAN1-2

I'll have 3x 120mm fans in the front, 4x 120mm fans on H100i (all PWN), and 1x 140mm fan in the back. So 8 fans for 4 spots on the motherboard. So I'm assuming I'll need splitters or a fan controller...?

What would be best for this? Never had this many fans before so sorry for noob questions.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> I got my case in. How should I approach the fans? My mobo has the following:
> 
> 4 pin CPU_FAN
> 4-pin CHA_FAN1
> 3-pin CHA_FAN2
> 3-pin PWR_FAN1-2
> 
> I'll have 3x 120mm fans in the front, 4x 120mm fans on H100i (all PWN), and 1x 140mm fan in the back. So 8 fans for 4 spots on the motherboard. So I'm assuming I'll need splitters or a fan controller...?
> 
> What would be best for this? Never had this many fans before so sorry for noob questions.


A controller does 2 things:
1.Makes controlling them easy as turning a knob, no extra CPU cycles for software, or rebooting to bios
2.Ensures you dont over burden the motherboard with multiple fans on one header. Most motherboard slots are only rated for 1Amp, so depending on the fans you use, it might be easy to exceed that limit. Go over that, and you can blow the trace.

As far as lay out. I would make sure that your H100 is intake, and you have more intake than exhaust. I have mine set up as all intake except for the rear 140.


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> I got my case in. How should I approach the fans? My mobo has the following:
> 
> 4 pin CPU_FAN
> 4-pin CHA_FAN1
> 3-pin CHA_FAN2
> 3-pin PWR_FAN1-2
> 
> I'll have 3x 120mm fans in the front, 4x 120mm fans on H100i (all PWN), and 1x 140mm fan in the back. So 8 fans for 4 spots on the motherboard. So I'm assuming I'll need splitters or a fan controller...?
> 
> What would be best for this? Never had this many fans before so sorry for noob questions.


Only the CPU fan is PWM, the rest are not (and sometimes the Chassis Fan 1 is PWM). I would connect the pump to the CPU Fan, and the radiator fans to the 4pin Chassis Fan (with a Y-connector), or get a 6-8 channel fan controller.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> A controller does 2 things:
> 1.Makes controlling them easy as turning a knob, no extra CPU cycles for software, or rebooting to bios
> 2.Ensures you dont over burden the motherboard with multiple fans on one header. Most motherboard slots are only rated for 1Amp, so depending on the fans you use, it might be easy to exceed that limit. Go over that, and you can blow the trace.
> 
> As far as lay out. I would make sure that your H100 is intake, and you have more intake than exhaust. I have mine set up as all intake except for the rear 140.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> Only the CPU fan is PWM, the rest are not (and sometimes the Chassis Fan 1 is PWM). I would connect the pump to the CPU Fan, and the radiator fans to the 4pin Chassis Fan (with a Y-connector), or get a 6-8 channel fan controller.


If I connected the radiator fans to the 4pin Chassis FAN on the mobo -- wouldn't I need two Y splitters ?

It's sounding like a fan controller is the way to go for this. I really don't want to overload any fan input on the mobo and potentially put all of my equipment at risk. What am I looking at...a 8 channel fan controller for all of this?

The help and patience is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> If I connected the radiator fans to the 4pin Chassis FAN on the mobo -- wouldn't I need two Y splitters ?
> 
> It's sounding like a fan controller is the way to go for this. I really don't want to overload any fan input on the mobo and potentially put all of my equipment at risk. What am I looking at...a 8 channel fan controller for all of this?
> 
> The help and patience is greatly appreciated.


If you want an electronic unit to control your fans: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/19760/bus-348/Lamptron_CW611_36W_-_6_Channel_Aluminum_Liquid_Cooling_Controller_-_Black_CW611.html

Otherwise, manual slider control: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20886/bus-353/NZXT_Sentry_Mix_2_525_Bay_Six_Channel_Fan_Controller_-_Black_-_30W_per_Channel_C-SEN-MIX2-M1.html

In either case with these controllers, you can add multiple fans per channel. (Up to 36W per channel on the Lamptron, and 30W on the NZXT). How to calculate wattage is Volts x Amps = Watts, so, for example: 12V x 0.20A = 2.4W. In theory, based on that calculation, you can add up to 15 fans per channel on the Lamptron, or 90 fans in all.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> In either case with these controllers, you can add multiple fans per channel. (Up to 36W per channel on the Lamptron, and 30W on the NZXT). How to calculate wattage is Volts x Amps = Watts, so, for example: 12V x 0.20A = 2.4W. In theory, based on that calculation, you can add up to 15 fans per channel on the Lamptron, or 90 fans in all.


Very solid explanation, and good choices. I dont know about the AIOs but some pumps cannot be connected to the fan headers directly, because they require >1A. My EK requires 1.5 starting Amps and then 1.2 running, so a controller was more than just a little desirable for my set up. Just something to keep in mind when looking at options.


----------



## dboythagr8

I went with the NZXT Sentry Mix 2. Now the decision to move from the FT02 into the 540 now...or wait until next week when the controller arrives.

Thanks inedenimadam and blackspots +rep


----------



## HackManSD

Just built this for a friend and thought I would post it here.

Intel [email protected]
Asus Hero VII
16GBs Corsair Vengeance Pro
Samsung 840 EVO 250GB SSD
Seagate 2TB Storage
EVGA GTX 780 Ti 3GB w/ACX with backplate
Corsair AX860 Power Supply with Custom Cables to match the Martini Racing Theme
NZXT Hue Lighting
and of course the Air 540


----------



## Jimhans1

Looks good, one question though, why white for the cable stitching thread?


----------



## HackManSD

Just built this for a friend and thought I would post it here.
The guy I built it for is a fan of the Martini racing team. It was the easiest way to incoporate the white, without painting anything.


----------



## Jimhans1

Cool, was just curious. Looking good


----------



## HackManSD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Cool, was just curious. Looking good


Thanks! First time sleeving a modular supply. I think it came out nice.


----------



## dredeziel1

Check out the new Video Singularity Computer just put out on the Air 540 Build...Time to rethink my build..This guy is the Chip Foose of PC building..My wife says im jealous..Maybe..


----------



## HackManSD

Yeah, that guy must have severe OCD...his builds are so clean. His level of detail in both the builds and videos is just awesome.


----------



## Fahrenheit85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dredeziel1*
> 
> Check out the new Video Singularity Computer just put out on the Air 540 Build...Time to rethink my build..This guy is the Chip Foose of PC building..My wife says im jealous..Maybe..


I know, I dunno how them DDC pumps are though compared to D5s. Also I wanna see his temps. With my 360 + 240 HWLabs SR1s i'm not getting fantastic temps with my 290x/4770k (the CPU needs to be delidded though). I do only run my fans at 40% speed though but i'm all about the silent life.


----------



## Jimhans1

I've never been a fan of the SR1s, they never performed as well as the GTS's or the GTX's for me. The XSPC rads he used in that build are supposed to be the S**T though, at least as far as XSPC rads are concerned.


----------



## Fahrenheit85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I've never been a fan of the SR1s, they never performed as well as the GTS's or the GTX's for me. The XSPC rads he used in that build are supposed to be the S**T though, at least as far as XSPC rads are concerned.


I only went with SR1s for the low air flow optimized FPI. I don't wanna run fans higher then 1000 RPM at any given time. I don't know anything about them XSPC rads to comment.


----------



## Valkayria

Been looking at a few cases for my next build. The Danger Den Torture Rack is my first choice, but this case is starting to catch my attention. I like the fact that the PSU is behind the MOBO. That should make cable management a breeze and give a clean look, but there is something about the Torture Rack. I know the risk with dust if I do the rack build, but that's why I got a DataVac.

Anything else you guys can tell me that could possibly change my mind?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fahrenheit85*
> 
> I only went with SR1s for the low air flow optimized FPI. I don't wanna run fans higher then 1000 RPM at any given time. I don't know anything about them XSPC rads to comment.


Same reason I tried SR1s, but with the exact same fans in the exact same system, with just a rad change, the SR1s were 3-7c difference on my GPU/CPU compared to the gts/gtx, fans were GT AP-13 at 800rpm via controller.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> Been looking at a few cases for my next build. The Danger Den Torture Rack is my first choice, but this case is starting to catch my attention. I like the fact that the PSU is behind the MOBO. That should make cable management a breeze and give a clean look, but there is something about the Torture Rack. I know the risk with dust if I do the rack build, but that's why I got a DataVac.
> 
> Anything else you guys can tell me that could possibly change my mind?


The AIR540 isn't made from scratch prone polycarbonate!!









Personally, I would take ANY Danger Den case over ANY Corsair product, my


----------



## gdubc

Havent posted here in a bit but doesn't that new *air 240* look cute?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Havent posted here in a bit but doesn't that new *air 240* look cute?


Heck yes it does! I'm probably going to expand the club and add that case as well. I'm thinking about getting one to serve as a NAS.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Heck yes it does! I'm probably going to expand the club and add that case as well. I'm thinking about getting one to serve as a NAS.


I was thinking it would make a gorgeous HTPC. A little red paint to make it match my 540 and it would be perfect!


----------



## Snowolf

After seeing this sweet little micro box Air 240, I really wish that had come sooner cuz I absolutely would have picked that one. Exterior rads would probly have been a necessity though but hey, it would have been worth it.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I was thinking it would make a gorgeous HTPC. A little red paint to make it match my 540 and it would be perfect!


It might end up the grunt of my HTPC as well as a NAS. Might as well get dual use out of it and then my planned/in progress HTPC with a Athlon x220 and HD5450 can be the front end.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowolf*
> 
> After seeing this sweet little micro box Air 240, I really wish that had come sooner cuz I absolutely would have picked that one. Exterior rads would probly have been a necessity though but hey, it would have been worth it.


They put a dual 240 rad mount in the back, at least that's what it looks like, so it should be possible with just about any set up to have a good set up. Depending on graphics cards length and other components.


----------



## Caldeio

looks like the 240 air, can have top bottom or front 240mm rads

I like it a lot!


----------



## Rusty Toast

I also really like the Air 240... but I'm still figuring out how I'd fit my stuff into it considering I have an H100i for the CPU and the H55 with g10 on my GPU... seriously considering having my H100i on the top with only 1 fan ...

Here's a japanese site with some internal shots of the 240 I've been looking at
http://ascii.jp/elem/000/000/900/900048/


----------



## HarleQuinn

So I bought the DEMCiflex filter set for my 540, I thought they would be a welcome addition...

Turns out by having these on my case I am seeing higher temps, surely something as expensive as these filters should not cause this?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarleQuinn*
> 
> So I bought the DEMCiflex filter set for my 540, I thought they would be a welcome addition...
> 
> Turns out by having these on my case I am seeing higher temps, surely something as expensive as these filters should not cause this?


ALL filters, regardless of price are garbage for the airflow of the case, if you want filters that work then they will rob all airflow, and the fans you use don't matter, use of static pressure fans, or high airflow fans is moot, neither style will overcome the strangling that the filters impart. And since the airflow has been robbed, your temps will go up, and keep going up as the filters get more and more clogged. The folks at Demciflex make a pretty product, but it's peoples ignorance and laziness that have kept them and other filter makers in business IMO.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarleQuinn*
> 
> So I bought the DEMCiflex filter set for my 540, I thought they would be a welcome addition...
> 
> Turns out by having these on my case I am seeing higher temps, surely something as expensive as these filters should not cause this?


You added more filters. Of course the temps are going to rise. More filters = more restriction. However, you can play around with which filters you remove that are passive such as: the one of above the back io, next to the io.. Honestly, any that aren't for intake fans should be removed unless you are running a negative pressure set up. That would not be advisable though, because in almost every situatio, especially with this case positive pressure is almost always better.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rusty Toast*
> 
> I also really like the Air 240... but I'm still figuring out how I'd fit my stuff into it considering I have an H100i for the CPU and the H55 with g10 on my GPU... seriously considering having my H100i on the top with only 1 fan ...
> 
> Here's a japanese site with some internal shots of the 240 I've been looking at
> http://ascii.jp/elem/000/000/900/900048/


Thanks!


----------



## HarleQuinn

Thanks guys,

Quite annoyed by these dust filters though as they were not cheap and are advertised as non restrictive for air flow! I am seeing at least +10C on my 7990 when gaming.

I've removed some for now and only really have the ones over my intake fan areas. Seems better but what a waste of money!


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarleQuinn*
> 
> Thanks guys,
> 
> Quite annoyed by these dust filters though as they were not cheap and are advertised as non restrictive for air flow! I am seeing at least +10C on my 7990 when gaming.
> 
> I've removed some for now and only really have the ones over my intake fan areas. Seems better but what a waste of money!


Just out of curiousity, did you use all the filters included in that set, or a select few, and if so which ones?


----------



## Talon720

Yea 240air is cool for a mini build. Personally im running low on room in my 540 air. I put one of my pumps next to the gpus under the exhuast fan. I didnt realize how strong the 3m double sided tape pad was. Sucks because now i meed to take out a gpu for rma. I was able to fit the top gpu in with some finess but im not so sure how the 2nd slot or 3rd are gonna be. I had an idea of using a hinge for the pump, so if could be swung out of the way but havnt found one the works.


----------



## HarleQuinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Just out of curiousity, did you use all the filters included in that set, or a select few, and if so which ones?


I bought the whole set, thinking they would be ace for keeping the dust out! PC got way too hot so have removed all but two or three.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarleQuinn*
> 
> I bought the whole set, thinking they would be ace for keeping the dust out! PC got way too hot so have removed all but two or three.


You definitely do not want the filter on the exhaust fans. Remove the one in the back, and maybe the one on top.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Not sure why anyone would want a filter on an exhaust fan, seems counterintuitive.


----------



## HarleQuinn

Yeah most are removed, everything on exhaust has gone.

My top fans I have set as intake as I seem to see better cooling on my 7990 that way round, therefore I have the dust filter on which isn't ideal on temps but is essential as they are intake.


----------



## RJavier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarleQuinn*
> 
> So I bought the DEMCiflex filter set for my 540, I thought they would be a welcome addition...
> 
> Turns out by having these on my case I am seeing higher temps, surely something as expensive as these filters should not cause this?


I had the same EXACT issue when I first got the DemCi Kit with my Air 540.

*When the PC is OFF* - Not in Use I place all of the filters On - in hopes that this will block dust particles from getting in.

*When the PC is ON - I leave the following filters on:*
The bottom filter under the Hard Disk drives always stays on
The filter for the power supply intake - this stays on all the time

The rest of the DEMCIKIT filters I remove
The front air intake filter that came with the Air 540 always stays on and I find myself cleaning this filter weekly.

I'm still getting dust in the case However, not as much as I would if the filters were not on.

Another thing that I've been researching for the past few days is the concept on Positive and Negative air pressure in a case to help prevent dust build up
along with the concept of airflow and how to better air cool the components such as the VRM which sits by the CPU.

Positive Air Pressure = More air Intake fans than Air Outtake (exhaust) fans (should prevent less dust build up)
Negative Air Pressure = More air Outtake (exhaust) fans than Air intake fans (will cause more dust build up)


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> The replacement trays will come with those pins


About on average how long does the RMA process take? I opened my RMA on 31May and no response yet.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> About on average how long does the RMA process take? I opened my RMA on 31May and no response yet.


It will take a bit because a lot of Corsair's staff are at computex right now.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> It will take a bit because a lot of Corsair's staff are at computex right now.


Doi! I completely forgot about that...


----------



## Hemotherapy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> ALL filters, regardless of price are garbage for the airflow of the case, if you want filters that work then they will rob all airflow, and the fans you use don't matter, use of static pressure fans, or high airflow fans is moot, neither style will overcome the strangling that the filters impart. And since the airflow has been robbed, your temps will go up, and keep going up as the filters get more and more clogged. The folks at Demciflex make a pretty product, but it's peoples ignorance and laziness that have kept them and other filter makers in business IMO.


Amen







So easy to just take the side panel off and give it a nice clean once a week. I'd rather do that once a week than restrict my airflow.

Edit: Oh snap this is my first post here. I've been lurking so long I forgot lol...Air 540 owner here







I'll post pics up as soon as I can take some decent ones!


----------



## timmsy

So ive had mine built for a while and thinking about upgrading to 2x 360 rads.

I've had a quick browse through the thread but not going to read 684 pages!

Can anyone tell me if 2x360 rads will fit in push pull keeping everything inside the case?


----------



## timmsy

Oh yeah and here's my current set up, you'll have to excuse the rubbish pic


----------



## Snowolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timmsy*
> 
> So ive had mine built for a while and thinking about upgrading to 2x 360 rads.
> 
> I've had a quick browse through the thread but not going to read 684 pages!
> 
> Can anyone tell me if 2x360 rads will fit in push pull keeping everything inside the case?


In a word, no. BUT don't worry. Pretty much everyone here put a 240 in the top and a 360 on the front which you probly have but also plenty of people have done a simple cut or two to fit another 240 push/pull on the bottom if you don't mind doing that kind of thing. It also easily fits a 120 on the exhaust. So that's like 1000mm of radiator available. Dunno about the double thick rads. Probly fit a thick 240 on top but definitely not a thick 360 on the front. Not gunna fit a 280 on top and a 360 on front either. Having the front fans on the front side of the metal frame behind the front grill was a great feature too however the top is like 4mm too thin to do the same which really peeved me when I started building but... whatever. Hope that helps.


----------



## timmsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowolf*
> 
> In a word, no. BUT don't worry. Pretty much everyone here put a 240 in the top and a 360 on the front which you probly have but also plenty of people have done a simple cut or two to fit another 240 push/pull on the bottom if you don't mind doing that kind of thing. It also easily fits a 120 on the exhaust. So that's like 1000mm of radiator available. Dunno about the double thick rads. Probly fit a thick 240 on top but definitely not a thick 360 on the front. Not gunna fit a 280 on top and a 360 on front either. Having the front fans on the front side of the metal frame behind the front grill was a great feature too however the top is like 4mm too thin to do the same which really peeved me when I started building but... whatever. Hope that helps.


Cheers for the heads up









As you can probably see ive got a 240 at the top already and a 120 at the front, until i can get my hands on a 360. My 240 is slightly to thick for push/pull as the right side fan fouls the ram








I may just pick up a thin 240 and thin 360 and leave it at that if i cant go for 2x360









When you say you can fit the fans on the front side of the case, can the mesh panel still be seated poperly?


----------



## Snowolf

Oh yeah that's yours. Its early so. I put my front 3 x Corsair SP120 (120 x 25 standard size) case fans in the little hidden compartment in the front to have more room inside which I strongly recommend you do. Just take the front grill off and mount the front fan on the other side. You'll have a bit of a gap top and bottom so plug it with something. I put anti-vibe rubber pads on all 3 of mine for that reason. Once you can get a 360 make sure you measure the amount of space between the front of the chassis where the rad will sit and the furthest front point on your top rad so you make sure you don't get a 360 that's too thick. Mine are pretty standard size and they fit literally by a hair with my 0.06 inch custom rad grill so you won't have much room for error. One big note, you will only be able to get one fan on the top of your front 360 even if you put the fan in the front compartment. I have seen people put 3 in the front and the two lower 120 fan slots on the rad on the inside for like a 2/3 push/pull if you want. It really bugs me about not being able to do the same hidden fans on top cuz then you'd easily push/pull a 240 and 360. Get a couple 120 x 20 fans for the top if you really want. At the least you can do 2 x 240 push/pull and have your current 120 on the rear exhaust place push/pull even.

EDIT: Yeah. As you can see on MY BUILD on the front rad, you can't see the fans. I used standard size Corsair SP120 PWM 120 x 25 mm case fans and they fit perfectly. In hind sight seeing all the builds in here, I'm not sure a lot of the people in here realized this. Some I know did but most don't have it setup that way either by choice or not knowing.


----------



## Kovoet

Just got a new i7 4770K and a Asus Maximus Formula VI for my little case. Will install it tomorrow. But deciding the H100i or the H105.


----------



## PS13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuroShibi*
> 
> Where can I get that panel? I love the rising sun on it!


sorry, i haven't been on here for a while... its home made. its just an alloy sheet i found out the back of my work that had the holes in it already then i just bought a big rising sun sticker off of ebay and stuck it on then i cut the circles out with a scalpel...done


----------



## maynard14

Finally 4770k and asus maximus hero vii :0



im so happy with my set up right now


----------



## dredeziel1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> Finally 4770k and asus maximus hero vii :0
> 
> 
> 
> im so happy with my set up right now


Nice and Clean..Great job and grats..


----------



## Christmas

I made a custom cutout at the bottom for extra intake. Both radiators are exhausting while the rear 140 and the 2 extra fans are intaking. There are a total of 12 fans. The length of the 290x has EXACTLY 1mm separating it from the very edge of the Corsair SP120 fan that is attached to my XSPC RX360 radiator. Any questions, concerns, comments, feel free. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Snowolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christmas*
> 
> Any questions, concerns, comments, feel free. Thanks for looking!


Looks cool. Just one concern; the Corsair badge on the front is sideways. It would look so much better if you peeled it off and turned it. I feel your lazy. There is a good reason why I didn't post a pic of the inside of the other compartment. but I will just to show how much I had to cram in there. A 1200 PSU, HDD, SSD, optical drive and hot swap hdd cage, res, pump/res, tubing, fan hub, CCFL inverter, LED strip inverter, so many cables... modular PSU FTW. I started but quickly gave up on cable management.



NEW PROPOSAL!
We show off how poorly or well we did the cable management compartment.

I suspect this was a primary point when deciding to buy this case for most of you... >_> Don't deny it.


----------



## Kovoet

Upgrade time approached.
https://imageshack.com/i/n9tk53j
https://imageshack.com/i/ncbtskj
https://imageshack.com/i/mq8zhwj
https://imageshack.com/i/nc2x70j
https://imageshack.com/i/nl42rwj
https://imageshack.com/i/munbmuj
https://imageshack.com/i/mvd7i4j
https://imageshack.com/i/mu6g17j
https://imageshack.com/i/ne4dh2fj
https://imageshack.com/i/n6nb81zj


----------



## carlhil2

Got my new side panel, going to have windows on both sides, gotta show off my 170 photon res...


----------



## bond32

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christmas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a custom cutout at the bottom for extra intake. Both radiators are exhausting while the rear 140 and the 2 extra fans are intaking. There are a total of 12 fans. The length of the 290x has EXACTLY 1mm separating it from the very edge of the Corsair SP120 fan that is attached to my XSPC RX360 radiator. Any questions, concerns, comments, feel free. Thanks for looking!






You do realize that your fans are backwards right... Why in the world do so many people choose to run these sp120's in the wrong direction I don't know. For looks?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> 
> You do realize that your fans are backwards right... Why in the world do so many people choose to run these sp120's in the wrong direction I don't know. For looks?


He has the rear and bottom intake thing going, rads out , temps shouldn't be THAT different from having rad fans as intake..in my Air 540 build that I am doing, I have the front 360 rad, the rear fan and bottom fans as intake, with the air exiting out of the top 240 rad, doing some experimenting...


----------



## Christmas

Quote:


> suspect this was a primary point when deciding to buy this case for most of you... >_> Don't deny it.


You are 100% correct. Laziness played a big factor. What's even more funny is that I bought UV cables on a whim and they don't even ever get to see the light of day.

Quote:


> You do realize that your fans are backwards right... Why in the world do so many people choose to run these sp120's in the wrong direction I don't know. For looks?


What carhil2 said is correct. SP fans are great even when used in reverse order. If I decided to reverse ALL the fans in the system today, I believe temps would not be as cooler. Both rads will be pushing hot air in while bottom cutout and rear 140 try to exhaust what 9 fans are pushing in. The bottom+rear currently help draw in fresh cool air from the A/C in my room blowing directly onto it. In HW Monitor, my cpu temps and gpu temps NEVER exceed 50C, even after an hour of Watchdogs on highest settings with AntiAliasing at 2x on 4k resolution. I haven't even started overclocking yet...

On another note, does anyone know what a good universal benchmark test is?


----------



## Snowolf

Fans can go whatever direction you want for positive or negative pressure so long as sufficient air is going through the rads, it doesn't matter. No really. Even the most serious of testers will show a MASSIVE 4-6 degree difference! ****. Newer tech has much higher tolerances for normal use so no need to fret over a couple degrees. Especially with this case having so may vent holes all everywhere you're not going to have pressure in the case anyhow so I make everything exhaust and the bottom the only intake cuz that way dust isn't so readily pulled downward through my case all up on top of my stuff through my nice clean rads and fans and the very large, low-pressure intake at the bottom means very little dust is pulled into the case. The "traditional" layout of case air flow is completely irrelevant now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christmas*
> 
> On another note, does anyone know what a good universal benchmark test is?


I use BurnIn PC Tester Pro for burn in obviously which will give you a general idea and make sure there are no thread errors, 3D Mark 11 for GPU, and HW Monitor for all the stats and temps (GPU temps available only for nvidia 7xx and up and radeon 2xx and up). There are plenty of people who will swear every other one is useless except the one they use but, seriously, its not that big of a deal for us lowly consumer level users. You just need to make sure it works.


----------



## Christmas

Thanks snowolf, I'll look into those benchmark tests once I delve into Overclocking. Nice setup btw, really digging the custom cutouts on the rad and bottom.


----------



## BDyllius2003

I just recently purchased the air 540. im looking to paint the inside case and the mesh grills, what is the best type of spray paint to use on this case. im looking for a blue that will match the blue heatsinks on the asus m5a99x pro r2.0. also would I need a primer before applying color.


----------



## Snowolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BDyllius2003*
> 
> I just recently purchased the air 540. im looking to paint the inside case and the mesh grills, what is the best type of spray paint to use on this case. im looking for a blue that will match the blue heatsinks on the asus m5a99x pro r2.0. also would I need a primer before applying color.


I used Rustoleum universal gloss spray paint with great success but, as with any painting project, it is very much less to do with the paint as it is with the skill in application. It took me 5 days to put down 3 coats and final touch-ups so take your sweet time because you can always add more. No you won't need a primer. Just make sure the whole thing is very free of dust, clean, smooth, and dry. Good luck.


----------



## BDyllius2003

did you use a clear coat at the end or no?


----------



## Snowolf

No. I didn't want that weird shiny coat look. The glossy is fairly matte so it matched the white 540 well.


----------



## scgt1

Mine has arrived locally and will be delivered today. I'm so psyced!


----------



## BDyllius2003

Just some pics of my rig. Plan on doing some case painting. But dunno what paint to use yet. Want a metallic look I think. Blue inside case. Maybe leave exterior black


----------



## Caldeio

Just wanted to say, I won bronze with my case build in the Corsair Domination series! I also got a bronze for gpu. Next time they host, I'm gonna win at least one gold









http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?p=709164#post709164


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldeio*
> 
> Just wanted to say, I won bronze with my case build in the Corsair Domination series! I also got a bronze for gpu. Next time they host, I'm gonna win at least one gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?p=709164#post709164


They are hosting another RIGHT NOW, I aw the link somewhere around these forums in the last couple days. They are doing 10 different categories with some pretty decent prizes.


----------



## dredeziel1

Finished with build for now..Need to get some braided cables later but for now I think im done...Time to play some games..


----------



## dredeziel1

Hey...Anybody need a Watchdogs Game Coupon..? Got two when I bought my 770s from Newegg.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dredeziel1*
> 
> Hey...Anybody need a Watchdogs Game Coupon..? Got two when I bought my 770s from Newegg.


I would love one!


----------



## dredeziel1

done..I PM you the code...


----------



## Somasonic

I know I haven't posted much (long time lurker







) but if you have a code left I'd love one also. Thanks!


----------



## dredeziel1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> I know I haven't posted much (long time lurker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but if you have a code left I'd love one also. Thanks!


Only had the two and im using one..Sorry..


----------



## Somasonic

Ah, no worries. I thought they were both up for grabs so figured you must have owned it already or something







'

Cheers!


----------



## scgt1

Got my 540 today from NCIX via UPS. Kinda concerned with the window. Got a message into Corsair George about it but won't know for sure if they are scratches until mid next week at least as it is in pieces having some parts painted and I have to place an order with Frozen for some tubing and more thermal paste.

http://s75.photobucket.com/user/scgt1/media/540 Build/20140610_115813_zps40e276a6.jpg.html

http://s75.photobucket.com/user/scgt1/media/540 Build/20140610_121411_zps93710a69.jpg.html

I sure hope they aren't scratches and they are just superficial marks on the film. Will know when I'm done with the build and ready to pull the film off. Then I guess I'll warranty it out if need be if they are in fact scratches since it came outa the box like that and there wasn't any damage to the box (aside from corner crunching from UPS shipping) nor the black bag thing it came in.

Think my count was 60 rivets. Sure was fun drilling all those suckers out. Have just over that left over from my reversed HAF 932 mod. So I should be set for putting it back together when I'm done painting a few parts.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christmas*
> 
> You are 100% correct. Laziness played a big factor. What's even more funny is that I bought UV cables on a whim and they don't even ever get to see the light of day.
> What carhil2 said is correct. SP fans are great even when used in reverse order. If I decided to reverse ALL the fans in the system today, I believe temps would not be as cooler. Both rads will be pushing hot air in while bottom cutout and rear 140 try to exhaust what 9 fans are pushing in. The bottom+rear currently help draw in fresh cool air from the A/C in my room blowing directly onto it. In HW Monitor, my cpu temps and gpu temps NEVER exceed 50C, even after an hour of Watchdogs on highest settings with AntiAliasing at 2x on 4k resolution. I haven't even started overclocking yet...
> 
> On another note, does anyone know what a good universal benchmark test is?


Lol, when I switched my rad fans from the way you have them, to using the rads as intakes, and everything else as exhausts, it lowered my idle temps by about 5c, and my full burn temps came down 10+c. I would recommend you give it a try and see!


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Christmas*
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, when I switched my rad fans from the way you have them, to using the rads as intakes, and everything else as exhausts, it lowered my idle temps by about 5c, and my full burn temps came down 10+c. I would recommend you give it a try and see!
Click to expand...

This. We are on an overclock site, single digit delta T makes a big difference...


----------



## Christmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Lol, when I switched my rad fans from the way you have them, to using the rads as intakes, and everything else as exhausts, it lowered my idle temps by about 5c, and my full burn temps came down 10+c. I would recommend you give it a try and see!


Very interesting... I will give this a try when I'm not working 55 hour weeks and report back.


----------



## NJboneless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kovoet*
> 
> Upgrade time approached.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hide pics
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n9tk53j
> https://imageshack.com/i/ncbtskj
> https://imageshack.com/i/mq8zhwj
> https://imageshack.com/i/nc2x70j
> https://imageshack.com/i/nl42rwj
> https://imageshack.com/i/munbmuj
> https://imageshack.com/i/mvd7i4j
> https://imageshack.com/i/mu6g17j
> https://imageshack.com/i/ne4dh2fj
> https://imageshack.com/i/n6nb81zj


UGH How on earth did you get that carbon fiber so clean? Every time I try it looks like crap!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christmas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Lol, when I switched my rad fans from the way you have them, to using the rads as intakes, and everything else as exhausts, it lowered my idle temps by about 5c, and my full burn temps came down 10+c. I would recommend you give it a try and see!
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting... I will give this a try when I'm not working 55 hour weeks and report back.
Click to expand...

I concur with Jimhans1, all intake on rads. I actually only have the back 140 as exhaust, everything else is either push or push/pull intake. The case has lots of places that the positive pressure can push out air, and so it cuts down on dust and stays cool. It really shouldn't be any other way with this case if at all possible.


----------



## Christmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I concur with Jimhans1, all intake on rads. I actually only have the back 140 as exhaust, everything else is either push or push/pull intake. The case has lots of places that the positive pressure can push out air, and so it cuts down on dust and stays cool. It really shouldn't be any other way with this case if at all possible.


So in my situation, what would you do? To save you the hassle of going through old posts my setup is:

360 push/pull radiator in the front
240 push pull at the top
rear 140
and 2 custom cutout 120mm fans at the bottom


----------



## Kovoet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NJboneless*
> 
> UGH How on earth did you get that carbon fiber so clean? Every time I try it looks like crap!


Everytime I use it I use a heat gun and a model knife which you can get at any hobby store. Also patience which something I struggle with


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christmas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I concur with Jimhans1, all intake on rads. I actually only have the back 140 as exhaust, everything else is either push or push/pull intake. The case has lots of places that the positive pressure can push out air, and so it cuts down on dust and stays cool. It really shouldn't be any other way with this case if at all possible.
> 
> 
> 
> So in my situation, what would you do? To save you the hassle of going through old posts my setup is:
> 
> 360 push/pull radiator in the front
> 240 push pull at the top
> rear 140
> and 2 custom cutout 120mm fans at the bottom
Click to expand...

Rads=intake, bottom=intake or exhaust, rear=exhaust. Honestly, the bottom fans are almost redundant IMO, and if you don't have a filter for them put them as exhaust. But, if you have already modded a space for the fans, throw another radiator in there to completely justify the mod.

I have moved my drives to the back and installed a blank bottom plate, and had seriously considered doing a fan mod on the bottom, but I did not think it would help so I just left it blank until I figured what to do with it. It is an awesome mod for air coolers, but as a water cooler, this case has plenty airflow to keep internal temps down when you dont have a GPU/CPU dumping super hot air directly into the case.


----------



## Christmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Rads=intake, bottom=intake or exhaust, rear=exhaust. Honestly, the bottom fans are almost redundant IMO, and if you don't have a filter for them put them as exhaust. But, if you have already modded a space for the fans, throw another radiator in there to completely justify the mod.
> 
> I have moved my drives to the back and installed a blank bottom plate, and had seriously considered doing a fan mod on the bottom, but I did not think it would help so I just left it blank until I figured what to do with it. It is an awesome mod for air coolers, but as a water cooler, this case has plenty airflow to keep internal temps down when you dont have a GPU/CPU dumping super hot air directly into the case.


I have never considered throwing another 240 radiator in there, but I have the funds, so I just might do it. Thanks for the help!


----------



## RJavier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I concur with Jimhans1, all intake on rads. I actually only have the back 140 as exhaust, everything else is either push or push/pull intake. The case has lots of places that the positive pressure can push out air, and so it cuts down on dust and stays cool. It really shouldn't be any other way with this case if at all possible.


Totally AGREE...i've been researching this for the past couple of weeks and I am about to change my configuration of fans in order to obtain POSITIVE air pressure. This will hopefully do two things, help better control the amount of dust that will accumulate inside the case. Also my H100i should cool the CPU a lot better therefore will help overclock the CPU a bit more. Also all fans have been change to SP120 High Performance except for the middle front air intake which will remain an SP120 Quiet edition.

I'm going to be changing my configuration this weekend for the H100i to PUSH air as an intake from my PUSH/PULL config which currently is set to as an exhaust. The only fan that will be an exhaust will be the 140mm rear exhaust.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Christmas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Rads=intake, bottom=intake or exhaust, rear=exhaust. Honestly, the bottom fans are almost redundant IMO, and if you don't have a filter for them put them as exhaust. But, if you have already modded a space for the fans, throw another radiator in there to completely justify the mod.
> 
> I have moved my drives to the back and installed a blank bottom plate, and had seriously considered doing a fan mod on the bottom, but I did not think it would help so I just left it blank until I figured what to do with it. It is an awesome mod for air coolers, but as a water cooler, this case has plenty airflow to keep internal temps down when you dont have a GPU/CPU dumping super hot air directly into the case.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never considered throwing another 240 radiator in there, but I have the funds, so I just might do it. Thanks for the help!
Click to expand...

It has been done a few times in this thread and looks great, and I am sure performs (thermally) better than 95% of the rigs in this thread. I dont have the funds to throw anything else at this build, otherwise I would do the same thing. These 7970s are starting to grow a bit long in the tooth with eyefinity, and X99 is right around the corner.


----------



## Simmons572

Okay, I think I am ready to make my entry!


More pictures under the cut:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






I love me some noiseblockers









I think it's now pretty obvious that my lighting is pretty ghetto.

I have to give this HDD mounting idea credit to you guys in this thread. I like that my hot swaps are open for whenever I have to do data backups for the family.

And here's the mismatched Charlie Foxtrot that is my system.

And bonus lighting picture:




My pics aren't the best, but credit to @JoePhoto and his fantastic Photo Guide. Definitely made my mediocre camera produce much less mediocre pics


----------



## inedenimadam

Nice looking rig Simmons, but you got me thinking...Hot swap is hardly hot swap when you have to undo two screws and take off a side panel. We should rename them "luke-warm swap bays".


----------



## surfingrools

Finished my build today, not the best work ever but im happy with it


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Nice looking rig Simmons, but you got me thinking...Hot swap is hardly hot swap when you have to undo two screws and take off a side panel. We should rename them "luke-warm swap bays".


Heh no kidding









I don't mind it too much. It's there if I need it, which isn't too often.
It's nice to have the power and sata prewired, and definitely cleans up the case.


----------



## wstanci3

Hey all!

I've had the 540 Air for quite some time now, but didn't subscribe to this thread for some reason. I know. Stupid.









Anyway, I've finally got my watercooling gear to beautify the case up and I bought a AlphaCool UT60 for the front 360. I searched through the thread and thought I read that in order for the UT60 to fit AND to use the UT60's drain port, I will have to drill a hole in the Air. I just want to make sure this is correct.

Thanks!


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Nice looking rig Simmons, but you got me thinking...Hot swap is hardly hot swap when you have to undo two screws and take off a side panel. We should rename them "luke-warm swap bays".


I need to get a picture of what I did to my drive bays for the group here. I'm betting a lot of people would get a kick out of it. I basically built an entire shroud out of Lego bricks to conceal the drives, then I arranged a bunch of Jedi and Sith Star Wars minifigs.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I need to get a picture of what I did to my drive bays for the group here. I'm betting a lot of people would get a kick out of it. I basically built an entire shroud out of Lego bricks to conceal the drives, then I arranged a bunch of Jedi and Sith Star Wars minifigs.


Ah man, I love that thing. I'd probably do something like that myself, but that involves me actually doing something I'm not doing data backups that frequently. Also, the drives im backing up are so old that they don't support hot swap anyways (i think). I end up doing a hard reset and im off to the races.


----------



## jopale

This is my build. Something about it doesn't seem fitting. Any suggestions?


----------



## RJavier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgt1*
> 
> I sure hope they aren't scratches and they are just superficial marks on the film. Will know when I'm done with the build and ready to pull the film off. Then I guess I'll warranty it out if need be if they are in fact scratches since it came outa the box like that and there wasn't any damage to the box (aside from corner crunching from UPS shipping) nor the black bag thing it came in.


When I received my 540 the window came with two long scratches in the interior of the window. I ordered from Newegg,com - i called newegg immediately and they refunded me the cost for the window. The window costs $20.00 dollars to order from Corsair.


----------



## scgt1

Don't know why Newegg did that if it was not from shipping damage. It should be on Corsairs dime for not having better QC.


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jopale*
> 
> This is my build. Something about it doesn't seem fitting. Any suggestions?


Looks pretty baller to me!


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJavier*
> 
> When I received my 540 the window came with two long scratches in the interior of the window. I ordered from Newegg,com - i called newegg immediately and they refunded me the cost for the window. The window costs $20.00 dollars to order from Corsair.


It's rare for the retail seller to get involved like this. You can submit a ticket on Corsair's website to report the scratch and they will just ship you a new windowed panel. Several others here have done this and ended up getting to keep the scratched panel, and in some cases, they used the scratched panels to replace the solid panel on the back of the case even.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jopale*
> 
> This is my build. Something about it doesn't seem fitting. Any suggestions?


I think some lighting would finish this build nicely. It looks great already if you aren't into that sort of thing, but some LEDs or CCFLs cleverly placed could create a really cool glow effect that your watercooling parts would really shine under.


----------



## dredeziel1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jopale*
> 
> This is my build. Something about it doesn't seem fitting. Any suggestions?


Only thing I can think of is Lights also...But thats a Very Nice Build....Great job.


----------



## goodhero

Check out the build log I did of my modded Air 540!
Click Me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MojoW

I am thinking of buying this case for my current system.
But does anyone know if i'll walk into issues with my swiftech h320 in the front and the length of my GPU's?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MojoW*
> 
> I am thinking of buying this case for my current system.
> But does anyone know if i'll walk into issues with my swiftech h320 in the front and the length of my GPU's?


You'll be fine. I have 11 inch graphics cards with a UT60 up front.


----------



## MojoW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You'll be fine. I have 11 inch graphics cards with a UT60 up front.


Thnx for the info that's reassuring.
+rep


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Hey all!
> 
> I've had the 540 Air for quite some time now, but didn't subscribe to this thread for some reason. I know. Stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I've finally got my watercooling gear to beautify the case up and I bought a AlphaCool UT60 for the front 360. I searched through the thread and thought I read that in order for the UT60 to fit AND to use the UT60's drain port, I will have to drill a hole in the Air. I just want to make sure this is correct.
> 
> Thanks!


Anyone?


----------



## NJboneless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jopale*
> 
> This is my build. Something about it doesn't seem fitting. Any suggestions?


It needs cables!

And maybe some very subtle white lighting.....


----------



## dboythagr8

Trying to install AF140 in the back exhaust slot...

How the hell does Corsair make a product that won't fit in one of its other products? The rubber grommets do not allow the AF140 to line up with holes in the case.

Pretty annoying


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Trying to install AF140 in the back exhaust slot...
> 
> How the hell does Corsair make a product that won't fit in one of its other products? The rubber grommets do not allow the AF140 to line up with holes in the case.
> 
> Pretty annoying


It comes with an AF140l. I don't see how a AF140 wont install. Haven't gotten that far been waiting on the paint to dry on the motherboard tray. Gotta love the weather in TX right now. Dang thing pulled off some of the paper off the small box I had the tray balancing on. Thankfully it's covered by the motherboard or I would have to beed blast the whole thing and start over. At that point I think I would just take it straight to a powder coater. This is my second case I've tried to paint something and it hasn't turned out well because of weather.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgt1*
> 
> It comes with an AF140l. I don't see how a AF140 wont install. Haven't gotten that far been waiting on the paint to dry on the motherboard tray. Gotta love the weather in TX right now. Dang thing pulled off some of the paper off the small box I had the tray balancing on. Thankfully it's covered by the motherboard or I would have to beed blast the whole thing and start over. At that point I think I would just take it straight to a powder coater. This is my second case I've tried to paint something and it hasn't turned out well because of weather.


The AF140 has rubber grommets, the AF140L does not. The rubber stops it from lining up under the holes.


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> The AF140 has rubber grommets, the AF140L does not. The rubber stops it from lining up under the holes.


Can't wait to deal with that on mine.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgt1*
> 
> Can't wait to deal with that on mine.


I tried for about 5 minutes and then said "nope" and put the original 140mm fan back in. Googleing around shows others have the same issue. Seems to be a case flaw...I'm sure you could probably get it to fit if you had an extra set of hands to apply a lot of pressure to the fan while you put in the screws.

I didn't so....


----------



## BDyllius2003

Does anyone know which hot swap disk tray would be the replacement for this case. I saw the 600t and the 300 trays look exactly the same on their site. Mine snapped one of the handles.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BDyllius2003*
> 
> Does anyone know which hot swap disk tray would be the replacement for this case. I saw the 600t and the 300 trays look exactly the same on their site. Mine snapped one of the handles.


Open a support ticket on Corsair's website and tell them what happened. Then PM the ticket number to @Corsair Joseph He'll be able to get everything running smoothly for you.


----------



## BDyllius2003

Awesome. Thanks man.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Open a support ticket on Corsair's website and tell them what happened. Then PM the ticket number to @Corsair Joseph He'll be able to get everything running smoothly for you.


+1 this. As soon as I said something my ticket went through.


----------



## dboythagr8

Need help, this is driving me crazy. OK.Those with Push/Pull setups. Help me out...how am I supposed to hide the cables? I have a H100i and I am using the two Y splitters that came with the unit for the 4 fans. It looks like this :



Literally don't know what to do here. I tried to zip tie them to the tubes, but it just gets in the way. They just sit there. Looking at it I'm not sure what else can be done?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Need help, this is driving me crazy. OK.Those with Push/Pull setups. Help me out...how am I supposed to hide the cables? I have a H100i and I am using the two Y splitters that came with the unit for the 4 fans. It looks like this :
> 
> 
> 
> Literally don't know what to do here. I tried to zip tie them to the tubes, but it just gets in the way. They just sit there. Looking at it I'm not sure what else can be done?


Flip the fans around on the other side and the cords are much easier to hide.


----------



## dboythagr8

When you say flip ...do you mean from an intake to exhaust?Or put what's currently facing me in that picture towards the back of the case?

If it's the latter I'll still have the y cables coming from the pump regardless so the 4 fan headers will have to come back to that point right?

I would like to somehow put all of this in the back of the case out of view...


----------



## jameyscott

Towards the back of the case.

You can't make it the cleanest because you will have wires coming from the pump no matter what, but you could always get extensions to make all the fan wires go through to the back as well as the connections to the pump.


----------



## partypoison25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Need help, this is driving me crazy. OK.Those with Push/Pull setups. Help me out...how am I supposed to hide the cables? I have a H100i and I am using the two Y splitters that came with the unit for the 4 fans. It looks like this :
> 
> 
> 
> Literally don't know what to do here. I tried to zip tie them to the tubes, but it just gets in the way. They just sit there. Looking at it I'm not sure what else can be done?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Need help, this is driving me crazy. OK.Those with Push/Pull setups. Help me out...how am I supposed to hide the cables? I have a H100i and I am using the two Y splitters that came with the unit for the 4 fans. It looks like this :
> 
> 
> 
> Literally don't know what to do here. I tried to zip tie them to the tubes, but it just gets in the way. They just sit there. Looking at it I'm not sure what else can be done?


Spin the fans around so the wired are coming out the back rather than the front, then just tuck them up behind the rad.


----------



## Jasecore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Need help, this is driving me crazy. OK.Those with Push/Pull setups. Help me out...how am I supposed to hide the cables? I have a H100i and I am using the two Y splitters that came with the unit for the 4 fans. It looks like this :
> 
> 
> 
> Literally don't know what to do here. I tried to zip tie them to the tubes, but it just gets in the way. They just sit there. Looking at it I'm not sure what else can be done?


Im sorry but that looks funny. I used splitters at the top headers on my mobo for the H100i for the three in the front I used an extension with a slpitter running from the bottom header for two of them
and used the right side header for the other one this may not help you as I don't have the same mobo as you.


----------



## judejtng11

Quick question: will an airtight reservoir experience condensation on the inside? Coz mine is doing that. Not sure if the cap is lose or my scientific knowledge is abysmal.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Okay, I think I am ready to make my entry!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures under the cut:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love me some noiseblockers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's now pretty obvious that my lighting is pretty ghetto.
> 
> I have to give this HDD mounting idea credit to you guys in this thread. I like that my hot swaps are open for whenever I have to do data backups for the family.
> 
> And here's the mismatched Charlie Foxtrot that is my system.
> 
> And bonus lighting picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pics aren't the best, but credit to @JoePhoto and his fantastic Photo Guide. Definitely made my mediocre camera produce much less mediocre pics


Hey Jamey, mind adding me to the list?


----------



## jameyscott

Sorry guys. I haven't been maintaining as I should. I'll get the owner's list updated tonight.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasecore*
> 
> Im sorry but that looks funny. I used splitters at the top headers on my mobo for the H100i for the three in the front I used an extension with a slpitter running from the bottom header for two of them and used the right side header for the other one this may not help you as I don't have the same mobo as you.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Yes it is funny looking [IMG alt="tongue.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/tongue.gif
> 
> I have a fan controller so my case fans are running through that. I guess my only option here is to get long splitters and have them go through the grommet up top and in the back of the case.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Sorry guys. I haven't been maintaining as I should. I'll get the owner's list updated tonight.


Thanks man!


----------



## Decade

Gentlemen, if I might apply...

Case just looks so perfect laying on it's side, don't worry. It's offset on that stand enough to get airflow through the vents in the side panel.








Not sure if the PSU side panel will support the weight of the case with feet installed IN the side panel... might try it out at a later point. Offset to allow air into the vent is fine for now.


Innards! Getting an R9 290 to throw in there along with black/orange sleeved cable extensions. May swap out the front fans for orange LED fans, unsure.
Yes, my H80i is running pull only. I saw a 2*C difference at 4.5/1.28v on my 4670K. I'll opt for 70*C peaks in P95 versus more noise.










Just for funsies! Not using that Kingston HyperX Fury ram... because... it's bad! Loops POST on the Asus Z97 Pro Wifi but, works fine in my HTPC's Gigabyte GA-F2A88XN-WIFI running OpenELEC.
Oh well, that was DDR3-1600 and the Team Vulcan (orange heat spreaders) I have in it now is DDR3-2133 and both are CL10 though.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJavier*
> 
> _Have the fans on the H100i serve as intakes and bring fresh air over the radiator and keep the back 140mm fan as an exhaust?_
> The only drawback on going this route is that you will be blowing hot air from the radiator onto your components such as the CPU, VRM, RAM, Graphics card and into the case. The heat that comes out of the radiator is a lot.. when I am stress testing the PC while Overclocking the area where my desk is at feels as if I have a HEATER next to the PC desk - it gets hot.


I have 3x Titan Blacks and definitely don't want all of the warm air from an already heated 4930k blowing over them. Here's my setup now:



So the 3x 120mm will stay as intakes, the h100i changed to push/pull *exhaust*, and the rear 140mm stays as an exhaust too?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*


Dude, your rig needs water...no excuses.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Dude, your rig needs water...no excuses.


Seconded. Holy heck man.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BDyllius2003*
> 
> Does anyone know which hot swap disk tray would be the replacement for this case. I saw the 600t and the 300 trays look exactly the same on their site. Mine snapped one of the handles.


Yes, they are the same. I have both cases and move trays between them all the time. The replacement part of the 600T is the same part you need for the Air 540.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> The AF140 has rubber grommets, the AF140L does not. The rubber stops it from lining up under the holes.


I took a kitchen knife and cut a slit in the rubber grommet where it lines with the lip of the case. When the fan is removed you can barely even tell the rubber has been cut at all. When you install the fan, the slit will pretty much hold the fan place while you put the screws in even.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgt1*
> 
> Can't wait to deal with that on mine.


It's not too bad, I quoted you so you could see my response to dboythagr8.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Dude, your rig needs water...no excuses.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Seconded. Holy heck man.


That's why I got the Corsair *AIR* 540 . I am not putting $4,000+ worth of computer parts under water any time soon especially when I have zero experience doing so









Anybody have a response to my air flow question?


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> That's why I got the Corsair *AIR* 540 . I am not putting $4,000+ worth of computer parts under water any time soon especially when I have zero experience doing so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody have a response to my air flow question?


Personally i would leave it as intake, is the air from your rad really that hot? Positive pressure seems the way to go for your setup.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> Personally i would leave it as intake, is the air from your rad really that hot? Positive pressure seems the way to go for your setup.


the -E class chips run quite a bit hotter. I'm just trying to find the best method here. As you can see the case is already full with the GPUs...I don't want to add more to that..


----------



## chann3l

I'd like to be part of the owners club.





Here's a link to my build log for.more pics and parts list will be up soon have not had time to add it. http://www.overclock.net/t/1494848/corsair-540-air-watercooled-build-log-progress-updates


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> the -E class chips run quite a bit hotter. I'm just trying to find the best method here. As you can see the case is already full with the GPUs...I don't want to add more to that..


i might have missed a post but what are your current temps on the GPUs? Is that CPU overclocked? I just cant see the the air coming off that rad being terribly hot unless you have a serious overclock there. If that air feels to warm go ahead and flip the fans to exhaust. for the most part tho the build looks pretty solid!


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> i might have missed a post but what are your current temps on the GPUs? Is that CPU overclocked? I just cant see the the air coming off that rad being terribly hot unless you have a serious overclock there. If that air feels to warm go ahead and flip the fans to exhaust. for the most part tho the build looks pretty solid!


Everything is stock right now. At idle the cards are sitting at 37c, 38c, and 32c. CPU is not OC'd yet. When I get to it in the next few days I'm assuming, like other 4930ks, I can get in the 4.3-4.6ghz range.


----------



## flitschbirne

Hi.

Is someone using this reservoir from monsoon?

I have problems fastening that damn thing because the holes are not at the same spot as the bracket-things that come with the case...


----------



## jameyscott

Updated! Whoo.







If I somehow missed your name let me know and I'll make sure and add you.


----------



## timmsy

Woohooo i made the list









On another note... ive gota rebuild the whole thing again so watch this space..


----------



## Vakten

Add me up to this list, I've finally got the build all finished with the cables and fans


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vakten*
> 
> Add me up to this list, I've finally got the build all finished with the cables and fans


Right after I just spent the better part of two hours going through all the posts to add people? DECLINED ENTRY.







I'll add you on in a minute.

I like your build. nice and clean.


----------



## Simmons572

Thanks for working on that jamey! I feel your icon is even more relevant now


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> That's why I got the Corsair *AIR* 540 . I am not putting $4,000+ worth of computer parts under water any time soon especially when I have zero experience doing so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody have a response to my air flow question?


I would leave it as intake as well.

The heat pushed into the case from the H100 will have far less impact upon the 3 Titans than the heat from those titans will have upon the H100i.

And if you aren't going to water cool those titans, I would avoid any overclocking that requires a increase in voltage. You should be fine to put a small to moderate OC on your cpu, but those gpus are going to be smoking hot under load. You may even want to consider underclocking them if it's an option because those things are going to run hot in any case.

What is the primary use of this rig?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Hey guys

I'm picking up one of these cases in the morning and was wondering if a Asus Maximus V Extreme will fit in it.
From what I've seen yes, but I was just double checking.


----------



## timmsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> I'm picking up one of these cases in the morning and was wondering if a Asus Maximus V Extreme will fit in it.
> From what I've seen yes, but I was just double checking.


Yes it will fit, i think the case supports anything upto EATX


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timmsy*
> 
> Yes it will fit, i think the case supports anything upto EATX


Cool, the Carbine 500R I have at the moment said it would fit too, it didn't.
Had to cut the lip so I could plug my SATA cables in and the edge of the board would sit flat.


----------



## timmsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Cool, the Carbine 500R I have at the moment said it would fit too, it didn't.
> Had to cut the lip so I could plug my SATA cables in and the edge of the board would sit flat.


Fortunatly there is no lips in the case... this pic might help. im putting my Maximus VII Ranger in, in a couple of days and as far as im aware its the same size as the extreme?


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> I'm picking up one of these cases in the morning and was wondering if a Asus Maximus V Extreme will fit in it.
> From what I've seen yes, but I was just double checking.


It fits.

Here is a link to a review that shows a few pictures with motherboards of various sizes installed. One of the pictures shows the Maximus IV Extreme, which should be fairly close in size to the Maximus V Extreme. These pictures should help you understand what to expect with how it fits though.

Be sure to come back here with pictures of your build or a link to a build log if you choose to do one!

EDIT: Forgot the link.... duh me! lol
http://www.overclock.net/t/1403069/review-corsair-carbide-air-540


----------



## schoolofmonkey

@timmsy @NaciremaDiputs
Thanks guys

The extreme is a little bit longer than the Ranger, take the EATX standoffs and add about an inch to it, but by the pics it should be fine, will cover 1/2 of the first set of grommets, which is ok.

When the I7 4790k comes out I'll be putting in a VII Hero, so its just for now.

Got 3 BitFenix Spectre Pro 120mm Red LED fans fro the front and a BitFenix HYDRA-PRO fan controller.
Just sucks the fans don't work well for RADS, I would of put them on the Kraken X60, but the Noctua's will have to do..
The stock NZXT fans are black, just a bit louder with the whirring noise.


----------



## NJboneless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> I have 3x Titan Blacks and definitely don't want all of the warm air from an already heated 4930k blowing over them. Here's my setup now:
> 
> 
> 
> So the 3x 120mm will stay as intakes, the h100i changed to push/pull *exhaust*, and the rear 140mm stays as an exhaust too?


SICK!


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I would leave it as intake as well.
> 
> The heat pushed into the case from the H100 will have far less impact upon the 3 Titans than the heat from those titans will have upon the H100i.
> 
> And if you aren't going to water cool those titans, I would avoid any overclocking that requires a increase in voltage. You should be fine to put a small to moderate OC on your cpu, but those gpus are going to be smoking hot under load. You may even want to consider underclocking them if it's an option because those things are going to run hot in any case.
> 
> What is the primary use of this rig?


Most of the hot air from the GPUs should be exiting the case due to the blower style cooler. They'll still get warm due to being on top of each other though. Definitely plan to OC the 4930k once I read/watch some X79 guides. Not sure about OC the Titan blacks because of the reason you stated. Not sure that I really need to OC 3x Titans anyway...

Primary use is 4k gaming. Secondary use is "I also wanted to have an incredible looking/performing machine".


----------



## Vario

Nice looking machine! How hot do those Titans get at load?


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vario*
> 
> Nice looking machine! How hot do those Titans get at load?


Thanks









I haven't tried them under load yet. I used a lot of energy troubleshooting and getting the machine up and running properly last weekend.. I still need to do some cleaning up of the cables, and find a solution to move the 4 push/pull fan wires from the front area towards the back.

Feel like I need to get that stuff finished before I start digging in with the GPUs and CPU.


----------



## Decade

So, this just happened about five minutes ago....


Ghetto-modded zip tied 120mm fan on the rear vent of the PSU side of the case.
I don't think Corsair realized that the underside of that CPU cut out gets pretty warm when you're overclocked.
I think this may be a great mod for those that prefer the case to be on it's side versus vertical. Help get some airflow through the PSU vent if it's partially covered.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Most of the hot air from the GPUs should be exiting the case due to the blower style cooler. They'll still get warm due to being on top of each other though. Definitely plan to OC the 4930k once I read/watch some X79 guides. Not sure about OC the Titan blacks because of the reason you stated. Not sure that I really need to OC 3x Titans anyway...
> 
> Primary use is 4k gaming. Secondary use is "I also wanted to have an incredible looking/performing machine".


A lot of the heat will be exhausted out of the back, but there will still be a good bit of heat that radiates from those Titans. Start up a benchmark and open the side panel and place your hand about 1 inch from them while under load and you will feel the heat I'm referring to. If the H100i is setup as an exhaust, then all of that ambient heat from the gpus will be mixing with the air that cools the radiator for the cpu. As an intake, the cpu will contribute a little to the rising ambient case temps, but the case itself has good enough airflow to exhaust all of this well enough I think and as long as you keep the air flowing from front to back, then the hot air coming out of the H100 shouldn't be feeding into the area where the blowers for your gpus suck in cool air.

This is just speculation based on my opinions and knowledge of similar builds. The best way to ensure you have the best setup is try it both ways. Get a benchmarking utility and put the system under load and watch your temps. Do this with the H100 setup as intake and again as exhaust and go with the setup that gives you the better temps.

I'm curious to see what your gpu temps alone look like when you put a heavy load on them. I've never seen and air-cooled triple SLI with Titans, so I'm curious to see how well it performs. If you routinely see temps around 95 degrees though, I would seriously consider putting them under water at some point in the future. While temps above 90 degrees have been determined to be "safe" by many people, it's been my experience that the gpus that stay below 90 degrees while under a heavy load tend to last years longer without a failure than the gpus that are constantly at 90-95 degrees.


----------



## EpIcSnIpErZ23

Can anyone here measure the internal dimensions for me? I'm thinking of cutting out all the internals and doing a watercooled horizontal layout.

Thanks!


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> A lot of the heat will be exhausted out of the back, but there will still be a good bit of heat that radiates from those Titans. Start up a benchmark and open the side panel and place your hand about 1 inch from them while under load and you will feel the heat I'm referring to. If the H100i is setup as an exhaust, then all of that ambient heat from the gpus will be mixing with the air that cools the radiator for the cpu. As an intake, the cpu will contribute a little to the rising ambient case temps, but the case itself has good enough airflow to exhaust all of this well enough I think and as long as you keep the air flowing from front to back, then the hot air coming out of the H100 shouldn't be feeding into the area where the blowers for your gpus suck in cool air.
> 
> This is just speculation based on my opinions and knowledge of similar builds. The best way to ensure you have the best setup is try it both ways. Get a benchmarking utility and put the system under load and watch your temps. Do this with the H100 setup as intake and again as exhaust and go with the setup that gives you the better temps.
> 
> I'm curious to see what your gpu temps alone look like when you put a heavy load on them. I've never seen and air-cooled triple SLI with Titans, so I'm curious to see how well it performs. If you routinely see temps around 95 degrees though, I would seriously consider putting them under water at some point in the future. While temps above 90 degrees have been determined to be "safe" by many people, it's been my experience that the gpus that stay below 90 degrees while under a heavy load tend to last years longer without a failure than the gpus that are constantly at 90-95 degrees.


I got around to testing today with some benchmarks. The temps were pretty high as you mentioned even at stock. When I was playing Crysis 3 I had the following temps: 83, 85, *68* . The difference between the top 2 and the bottom is striking. This was with MSI AfterBurner where you can't set the temp limit like you can in Precision X. Just now getting around to more testing but that's the early results so far.

I would love to put my system under water but I am *legit* spooked thinking about it


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> I got around to testing today with some benchmarks. The temps were pretty high as you mentioned even at stock. When I was playing Crysis 3 I had the following temps: 83, 85, *68* . The difference between the top 2 and the bottom is striking. This was with MSI AfterBurner where you can't set the temp limit like you can in Precision X. Just now getting around to more testing but that's the early results so far.
> 
> I would love to put my system under water but I am *legit* spooked thinking about it


It's really not that bad. As long as you take your time and leak test properly the likelihood of it all going up in flames is slim to none. I periodically check my loop just to make and and maintain the water level.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> It's really not that bad. As long as you take your time and leak test properly the likelihood of it all going up in flames is slim to none. I periodically check my loop just to make and and maintain the water level.


What size Rads would I be looking at for my setup assuming the Air 540 would have the room?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> What size Rads would I be looking at for my setup assuming the Air 540 would have the room?


Well, I was able to fit a UT60 360 and 240 in here with a slight modification at the top, but for you. I'd suggest doing a little more work since you have three titan blacks. I don't know what your ambient is, but if it is fairly low, then you could get away with a set up like mine. However, you could fit 3 240s in with a slight modification of the bottom panel as well. Or, you might even be able to fit a 240 on the bottom with a 360 up front and 240 up top. I would use slightly slimmer rads though. You're only real issue is fitment of the bottom rad, it would have to be a really thin rad and possibly some thin fans as well.

EDIT: The front rad is really close in my rig, but I also have graphics cards that are a half inch longer.


----------



## bond32

Dang, that looks awesome. Nice job fitting those fatty radiators in. I opted to go with the st30 series myself.

Just added 2 more 290's to my rig... Will have the blocks in before too long. Going to get hot now!!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Dang, that looks awesome. Nice job fitting those fatty radiators in. I opted to go with the st30 series myself.
> 
> Just added 2 more 290's to my rig... Will have the blocks in before too long. Going to get hot now!!


I hope you are making room at the bottom for a 240.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I hope you are making room at the bottom for a 240.


Not yet, I should be fine with what I have. But don't give me any ideas...


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Not yet, I should be fine with what I have. But don't give me any ideas...


Do it... Do it... Do it!!!! I'm still probably going to do it myself just so I can run the fans at a slightly lower RPM and keep the same temperatures or when I do some benching at 1.45v on both GPUs and 1.5v on the CPU... Yeah it'd be nice for them to stay cool.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> I got around to testing today with some benchmarks. The temps were pretty high as you mentioned even at stock. When I was playing Crysis 3 I had the following temps: 83, 85, *68* . The difference between the top 2 and the bottom is striking. This was with MSI AfterBurner where you can't set the temp limit like you can in Precision X. Just now getting around to more testing but that's the early results so far.
> 
> I would love to put my system under water but I am *legit* spooked thinking about it


It is obvious that your top and middle GPU are starved for air as your bottom GPU is showing significantly lower temps yet is the only one that has more than say 3mm of space beneath it for ample air to be brought into and about its heat-sink.

I didn't want to be insulting earlier but it looks like stacking 3 power hungry GPU's that close to one another isn't the best idea from an engineering perspective. Additionally, the Law of Diminishing Returns comes starkly into effect beyond 2 GPU's with SLI. Adding a second GPU and there is roughly a 90% increase in GPU computing power, but adding a third seems to only yield maybe another 30%.

I would remove the middle GPU from your configuration and sell it, I am more than willing to bet you will see a drop of temps on your primary down to near that of your secondary residing in the 3rd PCIE slot down, dependent of case air-flow of course (the top GPU will tend to absorb some of the hot exhaust from the secondary in a closed case as the exhaust path of the secondary crosses over the intake path of the primary).

Go ahead and test the above, remove the middle GPU (which is in a x8 PCIE lane to begin with) and do some performance benching. You should see maybe a 30% diminishment in performance yet a drastic reduction GPU temps including the reduction of heat being transmitted to the rest of the components in your case (i.e., motherboard and memory).


----------



## vulcan78

I posted this over in the Rampage IV Black Edition forum, figured I would post it here for posterity as it does pertain mostly to this case:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1444356/official-asus-rampage-iv-black-edition-owners-club/8480#post_22428382

"On a side note, I got the special german engineered Noiseblocker Bionic E-Loop B-12 P's in and they made a bit of a difference in temps:

Factory front case fans, AF 140 LED (Corsair Air 540)

Idle temps:

CPU: 25-30 C
GPU: 30-31 C
Motherboard: 30 C

Load temps (4.6GHz @ 1.398V DMM):

CPU (Prime95): 75-80 C

GPU (3DMark 11): 65 C

3x Noiseblocker Bionic E-Loop B-14P (PWM)

Idle Temps:

CPU: 22-28 C (three cores at ~22 C with the other three cores at ~28 C)

GPU: 27 C

Motherboard: 25 C

Load Temps:

CPU (Prime95) 75-80 C (no discernible difference here)

GPU (3DMark 11): 62 C (factory clocks, voltage, vbios:1006 core/1150 boost/1750 mem @ 1.187V)

So a 3 C reduction in both GPU idle and load temps, a 3 C reduction in CPU idle temps, and a 5 C reduction in motherboard temps with no increase in sound or drone over the factory fans. I have them set to 50% RPM at 30 C, 75% at 45 C (55 C actual) and 100% at 50 C (65-70 C actual) to account for the discrepancy between what the reported temps are in AI Suite 3/Fan Expert and what is being reported by Hwinfo64. At idle, or about 30 C, both AI Suite 3 and Hwinfo64 are reporting the same temperatures, but by about 45 C a discrepancy begins that turns into a 15-20 C discrepancy at 55 C (AI Suite 3) which is showing as 70-75 C in Hwinfo64.

Anyhow, if anyone is looking for spectacular 120mm fans, these Noiseblocker Bionic E-Loop B-12P's are amazing. I just doubled the CFM coming into this case (~120 to ~240 CFM) and just in time for the additional 780 Ti with no noticeable increase in noise (really). These sound about the same as the AF140's they replaced at full RPM. They are that good. If anyone wants an idea, go to the following fan comparison article and play all of the videos from the point the fans are taking 12 V, or 100% RPM. Pause each video and play the next, going back and forth, the B12-P's are nearly identical to the B12-3's sound wise except they are PWM, have an additional 100 RPM and slightly greater CFM (78 vs 72 CFM).

The reviewer says the Gentle Typhoon's are quieter, but going by the video, the Noiseblocker B-12 3's are clearly quieter as they seem to produce less motor noise at full RPM. You be the judge.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1389355/fan-testing-round-12-begins-thanks-to-cpachris-and-prymus-nb-e-loop-sp120-nf-f12-cougar-vortex-pwm-vortex-red-led-pirahna-ap-45 "


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Hey guys.
Picked up the case and extra's today.

Ready to be put together:
http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/20140617_132338_zps3bbc37ed.jpg.html

My son enjoying the box, win for both of us..lol
http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/20140617_132215_zps8c49bcd9.jpg.html

Will post a pic of when its done, now the fans won't match completely yet (noctua's on the RAD), but when the VII Hero turns up next month it will be a completely new build, replacing the Kraken x60 and putting on a Corsair 110, not sure what 140mm fans to use yet..

Might try using the Kraken x60 on the Galaxy GTX780ti HOF who knows..


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> It is obvious that your top and middle GPU are starved for air as your bottom GPU is showing significantly lower temps yet is the only one that has more than say 3mm of space beneath it for ample air to be brought into and about its heat-sink.
> 
> I didn't want to be insulting earlier but it looks like stacking 3 power hungry GPU's that close to one another isn't the best idea from an engineering perspective. Additionally, the Law of Diminishing Returns comes starkly into effect beyond 2 GPU's with SLI. Adding a second GPU and there is roughly a 90% increase in GPU computing power, but adding a third seems to only yield maybe another 30%.
> 
> I would remove the middle GPU from your configuration and sell it, I am more than willing to bet you will see a drop of temps on your primary down to near that of your secondary residing in the 3rd PCIE slot down, dependent of case air-flow of course (the top GPU will tend to absorb some of the hot exhaust from the secondary in a closed case as the exhaust path of the secondary crosses over the intake path of the primary).
> 
> Go ahead and test the above, remove the middle GPU (which is in a x8 PCIE lane to begin with) and do some performance benching. You should see maybe a 30% diminishment in performance yet a drastic reduction GPU temps including the reduction of heat being transmitted to the rest of the components in your case (i.e., motherboard and memory).


There are quite a few wrong things in here. First SLI scaling isn't *that* great. Sure, you can expect performance when adding a second card to be about 70-80%, but that's also game dependent and how well it was coded for SLI. Some games may only see a 50% improvement.

Second, law of diminishing returns has little to do with it. It's all about how it is coded. If it is optimized for tri-sli, then it will run a lot better. Sure, no matter how great the code is, you can't expect 300% performance over one card, but there are instances in when tri-sli is needed. For instance, in 4k surround.

Third, being in a PCI-e lane that is x8 means absolutely nothing. No current single GPU card ( A 295x2 or Titan Z might be able to, but I haven't read anything about that) can fully saturate a PCI-e 3.0 X8 lane.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this over in the Rampage IV Black Edition forum, figured I would post it here for posterity as it does pertain mostly to this case:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1444356/official-asus-rampage-iv-black-edition-owners-club/8480#post_22428382
> 
> "On a side note, I got the special german engineered Noiseblocker Bionic E-Loop B-12 P's in and they made a bit of a difference in temps:
> 
> Factory front case fans, AF 140 LED (Corsair Air 540)
> 
> Idle temps:
> 
> CPU: 25-30 C
> GPU: 30-31 C
> Motherboard: 30 C
> 
> Load temps (4.6GHz @ 1.398V DMM):
> 
> CPU (Prime95): 75-80 C
> 
> GPU (3DMark 11): 65 C
> 
> 3x Noiseblocker Bionic E-Loop B-14P (PWM)
> 
> Idle Temps:
> 
> CPU: 22-28 C (three cores at ~22 C with the other three cores at ~28 C)
> 
> GPU: 27 C
> 
> Motherboard: 25 C
> 
> Load Temps:
> 
> CPU (Prime95) 75-80 C (no discernible difference here)
> 
> GPU (3DMark 11): 62 C (factory clocks, voltage, vbios:1006 core/1150 boost/1750 mem @ 1.187V)
> 
> So a 3 C reduction in both GPU idle and load temps, a 3 C reduction in CPU idle temps, and a 5 C reduction in motherboard temps with no increase in sound or drone over the factory fans. I have them set to 50% RPM at 30 C, 75% at 45 C (55 C actual) and 100% at 50 C (65-70 C actual) to account for the discrepancy between what the reported temps are in AI Suite 3/Fan Expert and what is being reported by Hwinfo64. At idle, or about 30 C, both AI Suite 3 and Hwinfo64 are reporting the same temperatures, but by about 45 C a discrepancy begins that turns into a 15-20 C discrepancy at 55 C (AI Suite 3) which is showing as 70-75 C in Hwinfo64.
> 
> Anyhow, if anyone is looking for spectacular 120mm fans, these Noiseblocker Bionic E-Loop B-12P's are amazing. I just doubled the CFM coming into this case (~120 to ~240 CFM) and just in time for the additional 780 Ti with no noticeable increase in noise (really). These sound about the same as the AF140's they replaced at full RPM. They are that good. If anyone wants an idea, go to the following fan comparison article and play all of the videos from the point the fans are taking 12 V, or 100% RPM. Pause each video and play the next, going back and forth, the B12-P's are nearly identical to the B12-3's sound wise except they are PWM, have an additional 100 RPM and slightly greater CFM (78 vs 72 CFM).
> 
> The reviewer says the Gentle Typhoon's are quieter, but going by the video, the Noiseblocker B-12 3's are clearly quieter as they seem to produce less motor noise at full RPM. You be the judge.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1389355/fan-testing-round-12-begins-thanks-to-cpachris-and-prymus-nb-e-loop-sp120-nf-f12-cougar-vortex-pwm-vortex-red-led-pirahna-ap-45 "


Great fans do make a difference! I remember going from the stock fans to three AP-15s in the front and I saw about a 5C drop in load temps on my graphics cards.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Hey guys.
> Picked up the case and extra's today.
> 
> Ready to be put together:
> http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/20140617_132338_zps3bbc37ed.jpg.html
> 
> My son enjoying the box, win for both of us..lol
> http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/20140617_132215_zps8c49bcd9.jpg.html
> 
> Will post a pic of when its done, now the fans won't match completely yet (noctua's on the RAD), but when the VII Hero turns up next month it will be a completely new build, replacing the Kraken x60 and putting on a Corsair 110, not sure what 140mm fans to use yet..
> 
> Might try using the Kraken x60 on the Galaxy GTX780ti HOF who knows..


I hate to break this to you but I don't think your boy is gonna fit in an Air 540, for that you will need a bigger case.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> There are quite a few wrong things in here. First SLI scaling isn't *that* great. Sure, you can expect performance when adding a second card to be about 70-80%, but that's also game dependent and how well it was coded for SLI. Some games may only see a 50% improvement.
> 
> Second, law of diminishing returns has little to do with it. It's all about how it is coded. If it is optimized for tri-sli, then it will run a lot better. Sure, no matter how great the code is, you can't expect 300% performance over one card, but there are instances in when tri-sli is needed. For instance, in 4k surround.
> 
> Third, being in a PCI-e lane that is x8 means absolutely nothing. No current single GPU card ( A 295x2 or Titan Z might be able to, but I haven't read anything about that) can fully saturate a PCI-e 3.0 X8 lane.
> Great fans do make a difference! I remember going from the stock fans to three AP-15s in the front and I saw about a 5C drop in load temps on my graphics cards.


I beg to differ, there is a steep drop off in performance going from 2x SLI to 3 and 4x SLI irrespective of coding cajoling as can be clearly seen in this Titan SLI bench comparison:

Simply scroll down and have a look at 3D Mark 11 as Vantage doesn't seem to register anything greater than 2x SLI:

http://us.hardware.info/reviews/5231/4/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-black-4-way-sli-review-benchmarks---3dmark-vantage11fire-strike

If anyone has SLI coding down its 3DMark, yet you still see a steep drop off performance wise going from 2x SLI to 3x SLI. From single Titan to 2x SLI there is a 7k point gain, from 14k to 21k, but from 2x Titan SLI to 3x Titan SLI there is only another 2k points to be had.

What isn't clear according to this review is the actual GPU score, not simply the P score, but we can infer it by taking a reference 780 Ti Firestrike GPU score of 11k and comparing it to the 20k GPU score shown at the bottom of the page in this 780 Ti SLI review:

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gtx_780_ti_sli_geforce_review,21.html

Going by that, the 2k points gained by way of the third Titan in the aforementioned comparison could possibly translate into 3-3.5k GPU, or about a 30% gain over 2x SLI.

Back to coding cajoling, any other program is going to be WORSE than 3DMark, so the nature of this drop off is going to be FAR WORSE out there in "the real world" with any game. I mean if you absolutely need it for 4k surround and have more money than common sense (and are ready to cope with the consequences of triple stacking three 400 W GPU's right on top of each other in a compact case such as an Air 540) then sure, go for it.

As far as 8x vs. 16x PCIE bandwidth, there IS a difference, but it isn't worth even mentioning: 2%.

Concerning fans, now that I am looking at the fan comparison I pointed to in my previous post again I am wondering if GT AF-45's are PWM as they seem to push a bit more air than the Noiseblocker B12-3's (which the B12-P's closely sound like except are PWM) with only slightly more noise (700 FPM vs 550). Although they are so damn ugly to be honest I can't even see the new fans very well once they are behind the mesh and grill; they are only visible from inside the case and then they only show of their beautiful design when sitting still









If the GT AF-45's aren't PWM then I have zero buyers remorse.

Edit:

Looks like the GT AF-45's aren't PWM and can't even be found anywhere on top of that. Oh and if youre absolutely bent on 3x Titan SLI, you might want to consider migrating to a larger case with superior cooling, particularly around the GPU area such as the Rosewill Armor EVO (this case has an exhaust fan on the intake panel right where the GPU's are located). I know its hard to believe, but the Corsair Air 540 isn't actually THE BEST case out there in terms of airflow (still pretty damn close, and for $100 certainly the best).

http://www.anandtech.com/show/7124/corsair-carbide-air-540-case-review/5

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6684/rosewill-armor-evo-case-review-sometimes-performance-isnt-everything


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> I beg to differ, there is a steep drop off in performance going from 2x SLI to 3 and 4x SLI irrespective of coding cajoling as can be clearly seen in this Titan SLI bench comparison:
> 
> Simply scroll down and have a look at 3D Mark 11 as Vantage doesn't seem to register anything greater than 2x SLI:
> 
> http://us.hardware.info/reviews/5231/4/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-black-4-way-sli-review-benchmarks---3dmark-vantage11fire-strike
> 
> If anyone has SLI coding down its 3DMark, yet you still see a steep drop off performance wise going from 2x SLI to 3x SLI. From single Titan to 2x SLI there is a 7k point gain, from 14k to 21k, but from 2x Titan SLI to 3x Titan SLI there is only another 2k points to be had.
> 
> What isn't clear according to this review is the actual GPU score, not simply the P score, but we can infer it by taking a reference 780 Ti Firestrike GPU score of 11k and comparing it to the 20k GPU score shown at the bottom of the page in this 780 Ti SLI review:
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gtx_780_ti_sli_geforce_review,21.html
> 
> Going by that, the 2k points gained by way of the third Titan in the aforementioned comparison could possibly translate into 3-3.5k GPU, or about a 30% gain over 2x SLI.
> 
> Back to coding cajoling, any other program is going to be WORSE than 3DMark, so the nature of this drop off is going to be FAR WORSE out there in "the real world" with any game. I mean if you absolutely need it for 4k surround and have more money than common sense (and are ready to cope with the consequences of triple stacking three 400 W GPU's right on top of each other in a compact case such as an Air 540) then sure, go for it.
> 
> As far as 8x vs. 16x PCIE bandwidth, there IS a difference, but it isn't worth even mentioning: 2%.


I'm not going to disagree that adding a third GPU is a more of a "more money than sense" thing, but it definitely does have it's place. Swolern's 1440P benchmark. You can see in some of these instances, it goes from being able barely playable game (at 30fps) to a reasonable fps and very close to 60fps. I don't think you are taking into account that when buying a Titan Black performance to dollar is completely thrown out the window. In most instances (where a 6GB frame buffer is not needed) The 780Ti will perform just as well. So throwing three in a rig might sound silly especially with how GPUs advance, but so what? Some people are looking for the maximum amount of performance that they can get. If I had the money, you dang well know I'd be running 4 Titan Blacks in SLi (Or at least 4 780Ti Kingpins.







)

Also, could you link me to an article that states that going from x8 to x16 has a 2% improvement? Everything I have read previously has said there is no difference because it's not fully saturating the bandwidth that is available at PCI-E 3.0 x8.

Also the Titan Blacks have a TDP of 250w not 400w.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> It is obvious that your top and middle GPU are starved for air as your bottom GPU is showing significantly lower temps yet is the only one that has more than say 3mm of space beneath it for ample air to be brought into and about its heat-sink.
> 
> I didn't want to be insulting earlier but it looks like stacking 3 power hungry GPU's that close to one another isn't the best idea from an engineering perspective. Additionally, the Law of Diminishing Returns comes starkly into effect beyond 2 GPU's with SLI. Adding a second GPU and there is roughly a 90% increase in GPU computing power, but adding a third seems to only yield maybe another 30%.
> 
> I would remove the middle GPU from your configuration and sell it, I am more than willing to bet you will see a drop of temps on your primary down to near that of your secondary residing in the 3rd PCIE slot down, dependent of case air-flow of course (the top GPU will tend to absorb some of the hot exhaust from the secondary in a closed case as the exhaust path of the secondary crosses over the intake path of the primary).
> 
> Go ahead and test the above, remove the middle GPU (which is in a x8 PCIE lane to begin with) and do some performance benching. You should see maybe a 30% diminishment in performance yet a drastic reduction GPU temps including the reduction of heat being transmitted to the rest of the components in your case (i.e., motherboard and memory).


I'm well aware what adding a 3rd GPU does vs two. Then again I got the following numbers when running the Tomb Raider benchmark earlier. It has near perfect scaling across all 3 GPUs:

Tomb Raider Ultra everything @ 4K + TressFx:

avg fps - FXAA - 83fps
avg fps - 2x SSAA - 57fps
avg fps - 4x SSAA - 43fps

Take a moment and take in those numbers. That's SSAA *on top* of already being at 4k. I played Crysis 3 earlier, maxed out with FXAA and I'm getting in the 50-60fps range. My whole setup is pretty much cutting edge. Because of that some games are not coded as well to take advantage of 3 GPUs, while others like the above show tremendous results at 4K. I'm not going to sell a card. I set out to make this "extreme" build and I did just that. If I put it under water all of these concerns are gone. I'm just not that comfortable with it yet, but I will research it and dig in as much as I can.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> I'm well aware what adding a 3rd GPU does vs two. Then again I got the following numbers when running the Tomb Raider benchmark earlier. It has near perfect scaling across all 3 GPUs:
> 
> Tomb Raider Ultra everything @ 4K + TressFx:
> 
> avg fps - FXAA - 83fps
> avg fps - 2x SSAA - 57fps
> avg fps - 4x SSAA - 43fps
> 
> Take a moment and take in those numbers. That's SSAA *on top* of already being at 4k. I played Crysis 3 earlier, maxed out with FXAA and I'm getting in the 50-60fps range. My whole setup is pretty much cutting edge. Because of that some games are not coded as well to take advantage of 3 GPUs, while others like the above show tremendous results at 4K. I'm not going to sell a card. I set out to make this "extreme" build and I did just that. If I put it under water all of these concerns are gone. I'm just not that comfortable with it yet, but I will research it and dig in as much as I can.


Feel free to PM me at any time if you have questions.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> If I put it under water all of these concerns are gone. I'm just not that comfortable with it yet, but I will research it and dig in as much as I can.


Water cooling can be intimidating at first, and there is lots to learn, but so is building a computer at all. The benefits of a water cooling system on a set up like yours are pretty obvious. Nvidia did a spectacular job on the coolers for the titans (and several others too), but I do not believe it was really designed with multi gpu setups in mind, as the intake is sucking hot air off of the back of a card that is sucking hot air off of another card. Cards that stay cool live longer and perform better. Water cooling that system will likely net a 50% temperature drop at the core. Mine did. My 7970s would hit 85-90 on stock volts. Now I have them overclocked and overvolted, but rarely see anything much over 40 under a full load. Same with my CPU...5.0 and under 60C for all gaming loads.

There is a huge community of people that will be willing to help answer any questions all over these forums, and many in this thread that will be able to talk about specific challenges with this case. You are right that it can be dangerous, and you do have a lot of hardware that would be devastating to loose. But those Titans are likely to see an early grave anyway it you dont figure something out for keeping them from killing each other with heat.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'm not going to disagree that adding a third GPU is a more of a "more money than sense" thing, but it definitely does have it's place. Swolern's 1440P benchmark. You can see in some of these instances, it goes from being able barely playable game (at 30fps) to a reasonable fps and very close to 60fps. I don't think you are taking into account that when buying a Titan Black performance to dollar is completely thrown out the window. In most instances (where a 6GB frame buffer is not needed) The 780Ti will perform just as well. So throwing three in a rig might sound silly especially with how GPUs advance, but so what? Some people are looking for the maximum amount of performance that they can get. If I had the money, you dang well know I'd be running 4 Titan Blacks in SLi (Or at least 4 780Ti Kingpins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Also, could you link me to an article that states that going from x8 to x16 has a 2% improvement? Everything I have read previously has said there is no difference because it's not fully saturating the bandwidth that is available at PCI-E 3.0 x8.
> 
> Also the Titan Blacks have a TDP of 250w not 400w.


6GB of VRAM is far preferable to the 3GB on the 780 Ti and if I had the money I would've paid the $300 difference for the additional VRAM. If it wasn't for Ubisoft's marketing partnership with Nvidia (who was paid by Nvidia to make the PC version of Watch Dogs to require insanely large amounts of VRAM for consolesque graphics, simply to stimulate a demand for $1k+ GPU's) there would be little-to-no talk of the need for more than 3GB of VRAM. Look at Metro LL, whose visuals far exceed that of Watch Dogs yet barely requires 2GB of VRAM. Make absolutely no mistake, the high VRAM requirement of Watch Dogs is a marketing ploy and the high VRAM requirement of Titanfall (with its Nintendo64 quality textures) is the consequence of incompetence and pressure to prematurely release a game to save the failing Micro$oft Surveillance XBone ("Dude youre getting boned!") (which is still failing/failed).

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/metro_last_light_graphics_performance_review_benchmark,3.html

Yes I was being sarcastic about with the 400 W TDP but am actually surprised that it is the same as a 780 Ti.

Here is some PCI-E 3.0 x8 and x16 comparison info:






http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Ivy_Bridge_PCI-Express_Scaling/23.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> I'm well aware what adding a 3rd GPU does vs two. Then again I got the following numbers when running the Tomb Raider benchmark earlier. It has near perfect scaling across all 3 GPUs:
> 
> Tomb Raider Ultra everything @ 4K + TressFx:
> 
> avg fps - FXAA - 83fps
> avg fps - 2x SSAA - 57fps
> avg fps - 4x SSAA - 43fps
> 
> Take a moment and take in those numbers. That's SSAA *on top* of already being at 4k. I played Crysis 3 earlier, maxed out with FXAA and I'm getting in the 50-60fps range. My whole setup is pretty much cutting edge. Because of that some games are not coded as well to take advantage of 3 GPUs, while others like the above show tremendous results at 4K. I'm not going to sell a card. I set out to make this "extreme" build and I did just that. If I put it under water all of these concerns are gone. I'm just not that comfortable with it yet, but I will research it and dig in as much as I can.


Those numbers do look great and do seem to reflect a commensurate performance improvement going from 2x to 3x SLI. Youre going to have to put those GPU's on water as they are positively starved for ventilation in such close proximity to each other. Question is, do you have enough room to accommodate water-blocks? Alternatively, I would seriously consider migrating to a Rosewill Armor EVO whose side panel has a massive 200mm fan that can be positioned either as intake or exhaust right over your GPU's.

Although some may say 86 C load temps are fine, I say they are a bit on the toasty side ESPECIALLY if they are not overclocked with additional voltage. For comparison, I'm presently seeing 62 C load on my single EVGA 780 Ti SC w/ACX Cooler and don't anticipate a big jump when I add the second card which should be arriving here in the next few days as there is adequate space between the two GPU's and I have air-flow addressed with the recent case-fan upgrade and if there is too much heat in the case, well that is easily mitigated by simply removing the side panel on the Air 540. I am also adding EVGA back-plates, which they claim reduce temps by upwards of 3 C and which has been confirmed at least on the 780 Ti Classified but with somewhat mixed results by others (with the majority reporting a reduction in temps).

http://www.hardwareasylum.com/articles/modding/evga_backplate/page3.aspx

If they increase the temps they're coming off, if temps are neutral they remain as they are aesthetically pleasing and are protective, especially if you have a massive hulking air-cooler sitting right over your primary.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Feel free to PM me at any time if you have questions.


I may take you up on this









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Water cooling can be intimidating at first, and there is lots to learn, but so is building a computer at all. The benefits of a water cooling system on a set up like yours are pretty obvious. Nvidia did a spectacular job on the coolers for the titans (and several others too), but I do not believe it was really designed with multi gpu setups in mind, as the intake is sucking hot air off of the back of a card that is sucking hot air off of another card. Cards that stay cool live longer and perform better. Water cooling that system will likely net a 50% temperature drop at the core. Mine did. My 7970s would hit 85-90 on stock volts. Now I have them overclocked and overvolted, but rarely see anything much over 40 under a full load. Same with my CPU...5.0 and under 60C for all gaming loads.
> 
> There is a huge community of people that will be willing to help answer any questions all over these forums, and many in this thread that will be able to talk about specific challenges with this case. You are right that it can be dangerous, and you do have a lot of hardware that would be devastating to loose. But those Titans are likely to see an early grave anyway it you dont figure something out for keeping them from killing each other with heat.


But is 80-85c really killing the cards? It's not like it's in the 90s. I don't have them OC'd. Hell they throttle so much anyway I doubt it would reach the 90+ mark. I planned to add Titan Black Backplates to the card as well to help them out a bit, even if it's only 2-3c. That is...if EVGA would ever restock...


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> I may take you up on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But is 80-85c really killing the cards? It's not like it's in the 90s. I don't have them OC'd. Hell they throttle so much anyway I doubt it would reach the 90+ mark. I planned to add Titan Black Backplates to the card as well to help them out a bit, even if it's only 2-3c. That is...if EVGA would ever restock...


Good.









No it won't your cards. It is less than ideal, but it won't kill them. However, they should never hit above 80C due to GPU Boost 2.0


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> But is 80-85c really killing the cards? It's not like it's in the 90s. I don't have them OC'd. Hell they throttle so much anyway I doubt it would reach the 90+ mark. I planned to add Titan Black Backplates to the card as well to help them out a bit, even if it's only 2-3c. That is...if EVGA would ever restock...


The slow death does not come directly from the heat at 80C, it comes from a 50C delta where the cards heat and cool in succession over and over and over, expanding and contracting inside of a dense array of tiny little switches. Every major component in your PC will perform better and last longer if it is kept cool. Throttling is your cards way of telling you that the current set up is not shedding heat quick enough, and performance will immediately suffer as a result.

Analogy: You dont buy a Lamborghini and then park it on the street, the paint job wont last in the sun, and the leather will fade, then crack.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> I may take you up on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But is 80-85c really killing the cards? It's not like it's in the 90s. I don't have them OC'd. Hell they throttle so much anyway I doubt it would reach the 90+ mark. I planned to add Titan Black Backplates to the card as well to help them out a bit, even if it's only 2-3c. That is...if EVGA would ever restock...


Don't go to EVGA for their products!!!! Example, EVGA showing 780 Ti SC w/ACX as out of stock and "notify me" on their website yet I just purchased one from Newegg! Actually in your case there seems to be only one Titan backplate available and it is on amazon.com.

http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-TITAN-Black-Backplate-100-BP-3790-B9/dp/B00J5QM8NC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1402989568&sr=8-1&keywords=evga+titan+backplate

At that price youre better off purchasing water-blocks, which reminds me, I meant to suggest earlier setting up an external radiator like this:

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/158906/width/500/height/558

To be honest, although Air 540 owners are doing it, the beauty of the AIR 540's design is its airflow, and putting a radiator either in the front or heaven forbid directly over your motherboard and GPU's is not the most intelligent thing to do in my opinion (there have been leaks with Corsair's AIO Coolers, just have a look at the "1 egg" reviews on Newegg, even if there is only 1 out of 100 of these that end up leaking, do you want to play Russian Roulette with your 3 Titans? And just to clarify, Corsair WILL NOT cover the cost of lost components due to their AIO coolers springing a leak).

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181032&cm_re=corsair_h100i-_-35-181-032-_-Product

My suggestion? Get that crap out of there, ESPECIALLY FROM ABOVE your hardware and replace with a quieter Air-Cooler that also yields, contrary to popular misperception, SUPERIOR performance, the Phanteks PH-TC14PE:

http://www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/cooling/heatsinks/39941-noctua-nh-d15-cpu-cooler-review?showall=&start=2

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835709011&cm_re=phanteks_ph-tc14pe-_-35-709-011-_-Product

3 C cooler under load as compared to the H100i yet 20 dB quieter and 100% zero chance of a liquid nightmare. That's a no-brainer. How good are the temps? Here's an idea, Part 2 of my post-build review, Prime95 Torture at 1.472V:






Part 1: 




I am no longer at 1.472V BTW (I was only at this voltage for a day or two right after putting it together), I managed to just squeeze in 4.6GHz at 1.398V as measured with a DMM on the board with a bit of negotiation.

To be honest, I would get that liquid crap out of your computer and either ditch the middle Titan or migrate to a Rosewill EVO Armor to get your GPU temps down into the 70's but that is ultimately your decision. I imagine those Titans won't last longer than three years max seeing daily sustained temps approaching 90 C. That's $3k down the drain.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it won't your cards. It is less than ideal, but it won't kill them. However, they should never hit above 80C due to GPU Boost 2.0


It wont kill them the same way smoking wont kill you (as in IMMEDIATELY) but it does shorten their lifespan. This is the way entropy works, heat accelerates decay.

"Surgeon Generals Warning: 86+C may contribute to a shortened lifespan."

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The slow death does not come directly from the heat at 80C, it comes from a 50C delta where the cards heat and cool in succession over and over and over, expanding and contracting inside of a dense array of tiny little switches. Every major component in your PC will perform better and last longer if it is kept cool. Throttling is your cards way of telling you that the current set up is not shedding heat quick enough, and performance will immediately suffer as a result.
> 
> Analogy: You dont buy a Lamborghini and then park it on the street, the paint job wont last in the sun, and the leather will fade, then crack.


Nice analogy, sounds like you know what youre talking about.









Edit:

Actually in your situation, unless you ditch the middle Titan adding backplates will only make things far worse as they only work if enough air is moving over them and otherwise become a heat-sink. That's pretty much how heat-exchangers work, they need to be able to dissipate heat, otherwise they simply become heat-sinks that ultimately increase temps via heat-soak. I am willing to bet that all of the reviews of backplates showing increased temps were on GPU's that had poor airflow over the back-plates, with the positive reviews, showing a 3-4 C reduction in temps, having excellent airflow over them.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Done

http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/20140617_171749_zps37ef88bb.jpg.html

http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/20140617_171646_zps558c3e5f.jpg.html

I know, the blue clashes with the red, but I changed the Kraken's LED color too, just got to wait till July to get the upgrade, wonder what good Z97 boards come in blue..lol


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Done...
> 
> ...I know, the blue clashes with the red, but I changed the Kraken's LED color too, just got to wait till July to get the upgrade, wonder what good Z97 boards come in blue..lol


Very nice! I was just reading about that GPU today, care to share default clock benches?

Here's mine (not SLI yet):

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8436042

EVGA 780 Ti SC w/ACX, 1006 core/1150 boost/1750 memory


----------



## jameyscott

I really want a HOF card for my second system. That white PCB is beautiful. Not to mention the white EK block.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Very nice! I was just reading about that GPU today, care to share default clock benches?
> 
> Here's mine (not SLI yet):
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8436042
> 
> EVGA 780 Ti SC w/ACX, 1006 core/1150 boost/1750 memory


I don't actually own 3d Mark 11, I should buy it one day, but I'm just running the demo at the moment.
But I'll have a run through on that if you like.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I really want a HOF card for my second system. That white PCB is beautiful. Not to mention the white EK block.


If you do go to buy one, there is 2 model GTX780ti's if you in the EU region, one is the HOF the other is the HOF+, now in Australia we only have access to the HOF 1006Mhz - 1074Mhz Boost, but it will hit 1111Mhz thanks to GPU Boost 2 on stock, the HOF+ had 1020Mhz - 1084Mhz Boost.
The cooler is a 2 1/2 slot cooler, and honestly mine hasn't gone over 64c for me and I'm running a 1135Mhz GPU overclock, 1080Mhz VRAM, not huge I know.

I reckon if Asus do release a white motherboard it would look really good with some white LED's.


----------



## jameyscott

I'll just be picking up the 780 HOF used. It's just my second system and it would match better.









If I has the extra cash I would buy the 780Ti HOF V20. That thing is a beast.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I don't actually own 3d Mark 11, I should buy it one day, but I'm just running the demo at the moment.
> But I'll have a run through on that if you like.
> If you do go to buy one, there is 2 model GTX780ti's if you in the EU region, one is the HOF the other is the HOF+, now in Australia we only have access to the HOF 1006Mhz - 1074Mhz Boost, but it will hit 1111Mhz thanks to GPU Boost 2 on stock, the HOF+ had 1020Mhz - 1084Mhz Boost.
> The cooler is a 2 1/2 slot cooler, and honestly mine hasn't gone over 64c for me and I'm running a 1135Mhz GPU overclock, 1080Mhz VRAM, not huge I know.
> 
> I reckon if Asus do release a white motherboard it would look really good with some white LED's.


I only use the demo version of 3DMark 11 as well. I thought you had the HOF+, yes it is probably the best looking 780 Ti available. I wasn't aware of its existence until today and to be honest I might have gone with it as it would gel extremely well aesthetically with my particular system (Arctic White Air 540, RIVBE (black PCB), Black and White Phanteks PH-TC14PE).

Edit:

1.9Ghz on the HOF! Yikes!

http://www.galaxytech.com/__EN_GB__/News2/NewsDetail?newsID=145

(I don't even know what the guy benching is doing, looks like he's pouring water or something onto something LOL!)


----------



## jameyscott

It's LN2. It, like the EVA 780TI Kingpin was built from the ground up specifically for liquid nitrogen


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> 1.9Ghz on the HOF! Yikes!
> 
> http://www.galaxytech.com/__EN_GB__/News2/NewsDetail?newsID=145
> 
> (I don't even know what the guy benching is doing, looks like he's pouring water or something onto something LOL!)


The one in the article is the HOF v2, they are a special build, from what we found out its only for the Galaxytech overclocking team, you can't actually buy one.
Funny thing with these HOF consumer cards is you can flash the HOF+ bios with no problems, I've done it, I've also use skyn3t's HOF+ bios as well.

I think your 3D Mark 11 results would be higher than mine due to your processor, but I'll give it a run later tonight, just putting the kids to bed...


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Don't go to EVGA for their products!!!! Example, EVGA showing 780 Ti SC w/ACX as out of stock and "notify me" on their website yet I just purchased one from Newegg! Actually in your case there seems to be only one Titan backplate available and it is on amazon.com.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-TITAN-Black-Backplate-100-BP-3790-B9/dp/B00J5QM8NC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1402989568&sr=8-1&keywords=evga+titan+backplate
> 
> At that price youre better off purchasing water-blocks, which reminds me, I meant to suggest earlier setting up an external radiator like this:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/158906/width/500/height/558
> 
> To be honest, although Air 540 owners are doing it, the beauty of the AIR 540's design is its airflow, and putting a radiator either in the front or heaven forbid directly over your motherboard and GPU's is not the most intelligent thing to do in my opinion (there have been leaks with Corsair's AIO Coolers, just have a look at the "1 egg" reviews on Newegg, even if there is only 1 out of 100 of these that end up leaking, do you want to play Russian Roulette with your 3 Titans? And just to clarify, Corsair WILL NOT cover the cost of lost components due to their AIO coolers springing a leak).
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181032&cm_re=corsair_h100i-_-35-181-032-_-Product
> 
> My suggestion? Get that crap out of there, ESPECIALLY FROM ABOVE your hardware and replace with a quieter Air-Cooler that also yields, contrary to popular misperception, SUPERIOR performance, the Phanteks PH-TC14PE:
> 
> http://www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/cooling/heatsinks/39941-noctua-nh-d15-cpu-cooler-review?showall=&start=2
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835709011&cm_re=phanteks_ph-tc14pe-_-35-709-011-_-Product
> 
> 3 C cooler under load as compared to the H100i yet 20 dB quieter and 100% zero chance of a liquid nightmare. That's a no-brainer. How good are the temps? Here's an idea, Part 2 of my post-build review, Prime95 Torture at 1.472V:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am no longer at 1.472V BTW (I was only at this voltage for a day or two right after putting it together), I managed to just squeeze in 4.6GHz at 1.398V as measured with a DMM on the board with a bit of negotiation.
> 
> To be honest, I would get that liquid crap out of your computer and either ditch the middle Titan or migrate to a Rosewill EVO Armor to get your GPU temps down into the 70's but that is ultimately your decision. I imagine those Titans won't last longer than three years max seeing daily sustained temps approaching 90 C. That's $3k down the drain.
> It wont kill them the same way smoking wont kill you (as in IMMEDIATELY) but it does shorten their lifespan. This is the way entropy works, heat accelerates decay.
> 
> "Surgeon Generals Warning: 86+C may contribute to a shortened lifespan."
> Nice analogy, sounds like you know what youre talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Actually in your situation, unless you ditch the middle Titan adding backplates will only make things far worse as they only work if enough air is moving over them and otherwise become a heat-sink. That's pretty much how heat-exchangers work, they need to be able to dissipate heat, otherwise they simply become heat-sinks that ultimately increase temps via heat-soak. I am willing to bet that all of the reviews of backplates showing increased temps were on GPU's that had poor airflow over the back-plates, with the positive reviews, showing a 3-4 C reduction in temps, having excellent airflow over them.


Eh

I've always used the AIO coolers since my first build a few years ago.Not a fan at all of the huge hulking heat sink coolers. I get into my PC often and it would be a pain having that in the way.

If I make a change it'll be to a full blown custom loop. And TBH I don't even know of I'll be using these titans in 3 years. I sell and flip my GPUs all the time, but I do hear what you're saying and the reasoning. Volta and stacked VRAM will be out in 3 years


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Eh
> 
> I've always used the AIO coolers since my first build a few years ago.Not a fan at all of the huge hulking heat sink coolers. I get into my PC often and it would be a pain having that in the way.
> 
> If I make a change it'll be to a full blown custom loop. And TBH I don't even know of I'll be using these titans in 3 years. I sell and flip my GPUs all the time, but I do hear what you're saying and the reasoning. Volta and stacked VRAM will be out in 3 years


Nothing wrong with that... Closed loop coolers are quite awesome in my opinion - zero maintenance, cools well, not as costly as full custom loops. With that said, if I were going to cool 3 titan blacks that way, I don't think this case would work. Just not enough room.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Nothing wrong with that... Closed loop coolers are quite awesome in my opinion - zero maintenance, cools well, not as costly as full custom loops. With that said, if I were going to cool 3 titan blacks that way, I don't think this case would work. Just not enough room.


Maybe. I really love the case and have wanted it for awhile. I originally wanted a 900d, but I really loved the window and form factor of the 540.


----------



## Simmons572

I was thinking about this earlier, and I wanted the owner's club's opinion on it.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the main issue for turning this case into a high end watercooling loop (IE 4GPUs) is the lack of space to mount enough radiators to adequately cool everything.

Has anyone considered modding the right side panel (PSU side) and adding reinforcements to mount a couple radiators in the back? I expect that you would have to remove the 5.25 bays to make space for the rad(s), but being so new arround here, I wasn't sure if this was a thing that has been pursued.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I was thinking about this earlier, and I wanted the owner's club's opinion on it.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but the main issue for turning this case into a high end watercooling loop (IE 4GPUs) is the lack of space to mount enough radiators to adequately cool everything.
> 
> Has anyone considered modding the right side panel (PSU side) and adding reinforcements to mount a couple radiators in the back? I expect that you would have to remove the 5.25 bays to make space for the rad(s), but being so new arround here, I wasn't sure if this was a thing that has been pursued.


I've seen a few people who wanted to try it, but none that have actually attempted it.

It would require more than just adding some mounts for the rads though. You would also need some kind of opening in the case to allow air to flow into the rear chamber. Currently the only places in the rear chamber that allow air to flow are the side panel PSU vent and the area immediately above the PSU. Both of these areas are too small to allow a radiator to be fitted.

In the front of the case you might be able to fit a radiator in place of the 5.25 bays, but I don't think there is enough width here for it to be facing forward and would have to be mounted flush with the side panel, and then the side panel would need to be modded to create some vents for air to flow into the radiator.

Most of the rear chamber mods I've seen are just for pumps and reservoirs because of how heavily you would have to mod this area to allow a radiator to be placed there. I think the people who considered this ultimately went with a different case that afforded more space for the parts they wanted to use without having to mod the case so heavily. Personally, I think I would opt for a different case as well. I love my 540 as much as anyone, but the case has limits when it comes to water-cooling and the best solution when these limits present problems is a different case in my opinion.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I've seen a few people who wanted to try it, but none that have actually attempted it.
> 
> It would require more than just adding some mounts for the rads though. You would also need some kind of opening in the case to allow air to flow into the rear chamber. Currently the only places in the rear chamber that allow air to flow are the side panel PSU vent and the area immediately above the PSU. Both of these areas are too small to allow a radiator to be fitted.
> 
> In the front of the case you might be able to fit a radiator in place of the 5.25 bays, but I don't think there is enough width here for it to be facing forward and would have to be mounted flush with the side panel, and then the side panel would need to be modded to create some vents for air to flow into the radiator.
> 
> Most of the rear chamber mods I've seen are just for pumps and reservoirs because of how heavily you would have to mod this area to allow a radiator to be placed there. I think the people who considered this ultimately went with a different case that afforded more space for the parts they wanted to use without having to mod the case so heavily. Personally, I think I would opt for a different case as well. I love my 540 as much as anyone, but the case has limits when it comes to water-cooling and the best solution when these limits present problems is a different case in my opinion.





Spoiler: Warning: MSPaint Drawing Below the cut!



 Grey box being the radiator, and tan boxes being the fans










This is what I had in mind. Vent mod to the front, to allow vents for 80mm fan(s), Vent mod to the side panel, mounting brackets to suspend the radiators above the PSU, and 80mm fan(s) mounted on on the rear exhaust.

I love my 540 and would be more than willing to put the money into this thing, if I wasn't working on my server build.

Sure, most people would pick a different case, but I have seen some people who are so dedicated to making something work that they would go all out to make it work, despite the cost. (Unfortunately I don't have enough cash to work on something this detailed...)









EDIT: After rereading this, I feel I came off as a bit stand-offish, which was not my intentions at all. I've just seen so many off the wall mods (IE converting the original bitfenix prodigy into a mATX case) that I imagine someone would be crazy enough to try this.

This case is very limited, and what I'm suggesting is most likely extremely impractical. Idk, just an idea


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I've seen a few people who wanted to try it, but none that have actually attempted it.
> 
> It would require more than just adding some mounts for the rads though. You would also need some kind of opening in the case to allow air to flow into the rear chamber. Currently the only places in the rear chamber that allow air to flow are the side panel PSU vent and the area immediately above the PSU. Both of these areas are too small to allow a radiator to be fitted.
> 
> In the front of the case you might be able to fit a radiator in place of the 5.25 bays, but I don't think there is enough width here for it to be facing forward and would have to be mounted flush with the side panel, and then the side panel would need to be modded to create some vents for air to flow into the radiator.
> 
> Most of the rear chamber mods I've seen are just for pumps and reservoirs because of how heavily you would have to mod this area to allow a radiator to be placed there. I think the people who considered this ultimately went with a different case that afforded more space for the parts they wanted to use without having to mod the case so heavily. Personally, I think I would opt for a different case as well. I love my 540 as much as anyone, but the case has limits when it comes to water-cooling and the best solution when these limits present problems is a different case in my opinion.


I thought long and hard about it myself, but you are right, the amount of work required to make it happen is just not worth it. The "mod a 240 into the bottom" mod would be a quicker easier route if more than a 360 and a 240 is needed.

Edit to add: the biggest hurdle being internal width of the case on the backside being exactly 120mm or less, and rads being 120mm or more. The only way to get one in would be on the door.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I thought long and hard about it myself, but you are right, the amount of work required to make it happen is just not worth it. The "mod a 240 into the bottom" mod would be a quicker easier route if more than a 360 and a 240 is needed.


"mod a 240 into the bottom" was no-brainer for me when I got the case in June 2013











Regarding the back - I spent long time checking various option as well - a rad could be sqeezed there, but If one needs more than 3x240 of rad space, I'd go with different case.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Eh
> 
> I've always used the AIO coolers since my first build a few years ago.Not a fan at all of the huge hulking heat sink coolers. I get into my PC often and it would be a pain having that in the way.
> 
> If I make a change it'll be to a full blown custom loop. And TBH I don't even know of I'll be using these titans in 3 years. I sell and flip my GPUs all the time, but I do hear what you're saying and the reasoning. Volta and stacked VRAM will be out in 3 years


Yeah failure rate is small, but there are failures, even if its only 1/1000, do you wan't to take a chance? Talk about the inverse of winning the Lotto, its gonna suck for the thousandth guy to discover that his AIO radiator sitting above his $500 mobo and $3k GPU's is leaking....Again, go look at the "1 egg" reviews on Newegg, the failures are there:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181032&cm_re=corsair_h100i-_-35-181-032-_-Product

I mean, if there was a 1/1000 chance of catching HIV or Ebola by messing around with a prostitute unprotected, I am not sure I would be willing to flirt with those odds.

But yeah I kind of understand the not wanting a hulking air-cooler right in the middle of the motherboard, but to be honest, what kind of maintenance are we talking about here? I can still remove the memory modules, the primary GPU, etc.

Oh I have an idea for the interim, it may be kind of crude and it may generate more noise than you may be comfortable with but what if you were to remove the side panel and put a 20" Lasko Fan right up against the side of the case to cool down those Titans?

http://www.amazon.com/Lasko-3733-20-Fan-Box/dp/B00002ND67

To be honest I would consider anything to bring those temps down.

Alternatively, and I don't know what kind of monitors you have, but if you were to dial back horizontal resolution to 1440 you could probably resolve that image in surround at greater than 60 FPS with only 2x Titan SLI. If 2560x1440 isn't native resolution, which I am assuming it isn't as I believe you stated youre trying to do 4k surround, then there might be a slight blurriness due to interpolation (the pixels don't line up just right) but some aren't capable of discerning any difference. Something to think about. Main issue here is that youre seeing sustained daily GPU temps approaching 90 C, that needs to be addressed ASAP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Nothing wrong with that... Closed loop coolers are quite awesome in my opinion - zero maintenance, cools well, not as costly as full custom loops. With that said, if I were going to cool 3 titan blacks that way, I don't think this case would work. Just not enough room.


Not zero maintenance, the pumps fail with time, some as soon as 4 months after installation, most within a year to two years time. Again, take a look at the "1 Egg" reviews for the Corsair H100i (link above). If one is interested in water cooling 3 Titan's in this case I think the only way to do it is with an external radiator, which I really don't see as any kind of problem, the case even comes with a coolant line hole in the bottom of the rear of the case for this purpose.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> "mod a 240 into the bottom" was no-brainer for me when I got the case in June 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the back - I spent long time checking various option as well - a rad could be sqeezed there, but If one needs more than 3x240 of rad space, I'd go with different case.


How did you manage to remove the storage drive mounts on the bottom of the case? I would like to add a few fans as intake down there on the bottom of the case but the way fans are made they can't simply sit on the storage drive mounts positioned as intake.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah failure rate is small, but there are failures, even if its only 1/1000, do you wan't to take a chance? Talk about the inverse of winning the Lotto, its gonna suck for the thousandth guy to discover that his AIO radiator sitting above his $500 mobo and $3k GPU's is leaking....Again, go look at the "1 egg" reviews on Newegg, the failures are there:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181032&cm_re=corsair_h100i-_-35-181-032-_-Product
> 
> I mean, if there was a 1/1000 chance of catching HIV or Ebola by messing around with a prostitute unprotected, I am not sure I would be willing to flirt with those odds.
> 
> But yeah I kind of understand the not wanting a hulking air-cooler right in the middle of the motherboard, but to be honest, what kind of maintenance are we talking about here? I can still remove the memory modules, the primary GPU, etc.
> 
> Oh I have an idea for the interim, it may be kind of crude and it may generate more noise than you may be comfortable with but what if you were to remove the side panel and put a 20" Lasko Fan right up against the side of the case to cool down those Titans?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Lasko-3733-20-Fan-Box/dp/B00002ND67
> 
> To be honest I would consider anything to bring those temps down.
> 
> Alternatively, and I don't know what kind of monitors you have, but if you were to dial back horizontal resolution to 1440 you could probably resolve that image in surround at greater than 60 FPS with only 2x Titan SLI. If 2560x1440 isn't native resolution, which I am assuming it isn't as I believe you stated youre trying to do 4k surround, then there might be a slight blurriness due to interpolation (the pixels don't line up just right) but some aren't capable of discerning any difference. Something to think about. Main issue here is that youre seeing sustained daily GPU temps approaching 90 C, that needs to be addressed ASAP.
> Not zero maintenance, the pumps fail with time, some as soon as 4 months after installation, most within a year to two years time. Again, take a look at the "1 Egg" reviews for the Corsair H100i (link above). If one is interested in water cooling 3 Titan's in this case I think the only way to do it is with an external radiator, which I really don't see as any kind of problem, the case even comes with a coolant line hole in the bottom of the rear of the case for this purpose.
> 
> 
> How did you manage to remove the storage drive mounts on the bottom of the case? I would like to add a few fans as intake down there on the bottom of the case but the way fans are made they can't simply sit on the storage drive mounts positioned as intake.


Easy-peasy










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I thought long and hard about it myself, but you are right, the amount of work required to make it happen is just not worth it. The "mod a 240 into the bottom" mod would be a quicker easier route if more than a 360 and a 240 is needed.
> 
> 
> 
> "mod a 240 into the bottom" was no-brainer for me when I got the case in June 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the back - I spent long time checking various option as well - a rad could be sqeezed there, but If one needs more than 3x240 of rad space, I'd go with different case.
Click to expand...

Very expertly executed.
Cheers.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: MSPaint Drawing Below the cut!
> 
> 
> 
> Grey box being the radiator, and tan boxes being the fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I had in mind. Vent mod to the front, to allow vents for 80mm fan(s), Vent mod to the side panel, mounting brackets to suspend the radiators above the PSU, and 80mm fan(s) mounted on on the rear exhaust.
> 
> I love my 540 and would be more than willing to put the money into this thing, if I wasn't working on my server build.
> 
> Sure, most people would pick a different case, but I have seen some people who are so dedicated to making something work that they would go all out to make it work, despite the cost. (Unfortunately I don't have enough cash to work on something this detailed...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: After rereading this, I feel I came off as a bit stand-offish, which was not my intentions at all. I've just seen so many off the wall mods (IE converting the original bitfenix prodigy into a mATX case) that I imagine someone would be crazy enough to try this.
> 
> This case is very limited, and what I'm suggesting is most likely extremely impractical. Idk, just an idea


No worries, I get along well with just about everyone, so even if you think you may come off as stand-offish I usually just put it aside and focus on answering questions and trying to help. That's the nice thing about groups/forums like this one; everyone is fairly enthusiastic about building, and while we may disagree or even argue at times, its only because we want to help (for the most part).









I usually tend to caution people from making large-scale mods that involve cutting too many or large pieces out of a case though. Mostly because of how I ended up with my 540. My previous case was a Corsair Graphite 600T. Gorgeous case and a real gem to build in if you get the chance, but it suffers from really poor airflow in a lot of ways. In my efforts to mod that case in order to create more places to mount fans to feed my air-starved SLI, I ended up turning the case into a slinky.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Very expertly executed.
> Cheers.


Thank you


----------



## vulcan78

I just wanted to update everyone here on the results of changing the 2x front factory AF140 LED fans out with 3x Noiseblocker Bionic E-Loop B-12 P's. I posted this over in the RIVBE forum but figured you guys are really the main audience to benefit from this information:

"... I am pleased to note a significant reduction in temps with the 3x Noiseblocker Bionic E-Loop B12-P vs. the 2x factory AF140 LED:

AF140 LED x2, Firestrike +120 core/+450 memory default vbios/voltage, 4.6GHz



Noiseblocker B12-P x3, same overclock as above:



We see a 6 and 3 C reduction in CPU idle and load temps respectively, a 6 and 2 C reduction in GPU idle and load temps respectively, and a 6 C reduction in motherboard temp! And I have to emphasize, NO INCREASE IN NOISE! And the side panel was on for all of the benches above!"


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Yeah failure rate is small, but there are failures, even if its only 1/1000, do you wan't to take a chance? Talk about the inverse of winning the Lotto, its gonna suck for the thousandth guy to discover that his AIO radiator sitting above his $500 mobo and $3k GPU's is leaking....Again, go look at the "1 egg" reviews on Newegg, the failures are there:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181032&cm_re=corsair_h100i-_-35-181-032-_-Product
> 
> I mean, if there was a 1/1000 chance of catching HIV or Ebola by messing around with a prostitute unprotected, I am not sure I would be willing to flirt with those odds.
> 
> But yeah I kind of understand the not wanting a hulking air-cooler right in the middle of the motherboard, but to be honest, what kind of maintenance are we talking about here? I can still remove the memory modules, the primary GPU, etc.
> 
> Oh I have an idea for the interim, it may be kind of crude and it may generate more noise than you may be comfortable with but what if you were to remove the side panel and put a 20" Lasko Fan right up against the side of the case to cool down those Titans?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Lasko-3733-20-Fan-Box/dp/B00002ND67
> 
> To be honest I would consider anything to bring those temps down.
> 
> Alternatively, and I don't know what kind of monitors you have, but if you were to dial back horizontal resolution to 1440 you could probably resolve that image in surround at greater than 60 FPS with only 2x Titan SLI. If 2560x1440 isn't native resolution, which I am assuming it isn't as I believe you stated youre trying to do 4k surround, then there might be a slight blurriness due to interpolation (the pixels don't line up just right) but some aren't capable of discerning any difference. Something to think about. Main issue here is that youre seeing sustained daily GPU temps approaching 90 C, that needs to be addressed ASAP.
> Not zero maintenance, the pumps fail with time, some as soon as 4 months after installation, most within a year to two years time. Again, take a look at the "1 Egg" reviews for the Corsair H100i (link above). If one is interested in water cooling 3 Titan's in this case I think the only way to do it is with an external radiator, which I really don't see as any kind of problem, the case even comes with a coolant line hole in the bottom of the rear of the case for this purpose.
> How did you manage to remove the storage drive mounts on the bottom of the case? I would like to add a few fans as intake down there on the bottom of the case but the way fans are made they can't simply sit on the storage drive mounts positioned as intake.


Last time I checked fittings, cpu blocks, pumps and tubing could fail as well.









Not to mention Corsair has a reputation of replacing what was broken due to their products leak.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Last time I checked fittings, cpu blocks, pumps and tubing could fail as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention Corsair has a reputation of replacing what was broken due to their products leak.


This seems to be a popular misconception, CORSAIR WILL NOT REPLACE ANY NON-CORSAIR COMPONENTS, I.E. AIO COOLER, THAT ARE DAMAGED BECAUSE OF A LEAK.

Imagine the dismay when your ceiling mounted radiator leaks and you inquire about the fried $3k worth of GPU's (3x Titan perhaps?) and Corsair offers to replace the AIO cooler free of charge and that's it. I implore anyone unsure about Corsair's policy to consult with them directly or simply have a look at the plethora of "1 Egg" reviews on Newegg, you won't find as single example of someone whose H100i or similar AIO cooler failing and Corsair offering to replace their non AIO cooler components.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181032&cm_re=corsair_h100i-_-35-181-032-_-Product

Why anyone would still use this cooler when the large air coolers, i.e. the Noctua NH-D15 (which admittedly may block the first PCI-E slot on certain motherboards) or the Phanteks PH-TC14PE (which wont and also happens to be $30 cheaper and emits 25-30 less dB than an H100i) is COMPLETELY beyond me. I think people have bought into the AIO kool-aid and automatically assume that they offer superior performance to the air-coolers. They don't, and even at 1/1000 odds I am not one to take a chance with a liquid nightmare.

http://www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/cooling/heatsinks/39941-noctua-nh-d15-cpu-cooler-review?showall=&start=2

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835709011&cm_re=phanteks_ph-tc14pe-_-35-709-011-_-Product

Edit:

Speaking of the devil, look at the date on this post:

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=12999

"More than a week ago my H100i leaked all over my other computer parts and after that I made a ticket but until this day I haven't recieved any response from Corsair so that's why I made this forum post."

He should be receiving a response from Corsair any time now!







(they are so busy)

(Imagine if this unfortunate fellow had an Air 540 and was perusing this forum and reading about potential catastrophic AIO cooler failure the night before it happened and erred on the side of caution and removed that crap before going to sleep. Now imagine that this guy had a RIVBE, a 4960 and 3x Titans.....Corsair should be responding to him "any day now", welp!)


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> This seems to be a popular misconception, CORSAIR WILL NOT REPLACE ANY NON-CORSAIR COMPONENTS, I.E. AIO COOLER, THAT ARE DAMAGED BECAUSE OF A LEAK.
> 
> Imagine the dismay when your ceiling mounted radiator leaks and you inquire about the fried $3k worth of GPU's (3x Titan perhaps?) and Corsair offers to replace the AIO cooler free of charge and that's it. I implore anyone unsure about Corsair's policy to consult with them directly or simply have a look at the plethora of "1 Egg" reviews on Newegg, you won't find as single example of someone whose H100i or similar AIO cooler failing and Corsair offering to replace their non AIO cooler components.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181032&cm_re=corsair_h100i-_-35-181-032-_-Product
> 
> Why anyone would still use this cooler when the large air coolers, i.e. the Noctua NH-D15 (which admittedly may block the first PCI-E slot on certain motherboards) or the Phanteks PH-TC14PE (which wont and also happens to be $30 cheaper and emits 25-30 less dB than an H100i) is COMPLETELY beyond me. I think people have bought into the AIO kool-aid and automatically assume that they offer superior performance to the air-coolers. They don't, and even at 1/1000 odds I am not one to take a chance with a liquid nightmare.
> 
> http://www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/cooling/heatsinks/39941-noctua-nh-d15-cpu-cooler-review?showall=&start=2
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835709011&cm_re=phanteks_ph-tc14pe-_-35-709-011-_-Product
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Speaking of the devil, look at the date on this post:
> 
> http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=12999
> 
> "More than a week ago my H100i leaked all over my other computer parts and after that I made a ticket but until this day I haven't recieved any response from Corsair so that's why I made this forum post."
> 
> He should be receiving a response any time now!


Seems like you have a personal issue with corsair.

I have had zero issues with them personally and will continue to buy their products.

As for an aircooler beating the h100i sure there are some that keep up but none blow it out of the water and the ones that do are big and ugly.

And as far as corsair not replacing parts damaged by a leaky aio that's just not true.

My friends h55 leaked and killed his gtx580. Corsair replaced his h55 and his 580. Given this was several years ago.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*
> 
> Seems like you have a personal issue with corsair.
> 
> I have had zero issues with them personally and will continue to buy their products.
> 
> As for an aircooler beating the h100i sure there are some that keep up but none blow it out of the water and the ones that do are big and ugly.
> 
> And as far as corsair not replacing parts damaged by a leaky aio that's just not true.
> 
> My friends h55 leaked and killed his gtx580. Corsair replaced his h55 and his 580. Given this was several years ago.


"Personal issue with Corsair", lets see, starting from the top:

Corsair Air 540
32GB Corsair Vengeance Pro 2133MHz
Corsair RM850 PSU
Corsair AF140 (top rear exhaust)

I don't have an issue with Corsair at all, I have an issue with AIO coolers, of which Corsair just so happens to be the market leader.

I'll take "big and ugly" over "potential liquid nightmare" ANY DAY OF THE WEEK.

Is this "Pimp my Computer" or a forum populated by rational, semi-intelligent PC enthusiasts?

"Air coolers don't look pimp dude!"

Here's "Big and Ugly" (looks pretty damn "pimp" to me):






"Big and Ugly" temps (try that with your AIO "Fire suppression system"):






Part 3 coming soon.....(waiting on additional 780 Ti and back-plates, big update).


----------



## mastertrixter

quote name="vulcan78" url="/t/1404897/official-corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery/6990#post_22433649"]
"Personal issue with Corsair", lets see, starting from the top:

Corsair Air 540
32GB Corsair Vengeance Pro 2133MHz
Corsair RM850 PSU
Corsair AF140 (top rear exhaust)

I don't have an issue with Corsair at all, I have an issue with AIO coolers, of which Corsair just so happens to be the market leader.

I'll take "big and ugly" over "potential liquid nightmare" ANY DAY OF THE WEEK.

Is this "Pimp my Computer" or a forum populated by rational, semi-intelligent PC enthusiasts?

"Air coolers don't look pimp dude!"

Here's "Big and Ugly" (looks pretty damn "pimp" to me):






"Big and Ugly" temps (try that with your AIO "Fire suppression system"):






Part 3 coming soon.....(waiting on additional 780 Ti and back-plates, big update).[/quote]

Try what? My computer is quieter. And in my opinion a giant air cooler is ugly compared to Most aios.

As far as this being a semi rational computer forum do you hear yourself?

Air coolers have there place and function as do aios. Personally for the performance vs looks I'll take an aio or better yet custom loop over air anyday


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> No worries, I get along well with just about everyone, so even if you think you may come off as stand-offish I usually just put it aside and focus on answering questions and trying to help. That's the nice thing about groups/forums like this one; everyone is fairly enthusiastic about building, and while we may disagree or even argue at times, its only because we want to help (for the most part).


That makes me feel a lot better tbh. I love how most of the members here are so willing to give advice without calling us newbies derogatory names. It's pretty refreshing, to say the least.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I usually tend to caution people from making large-scale mods that involve cutting too many or large pieces out of a case though. Mostly because of how I ended up with my 540. My previous case was a Corsair Graphite 600T. Gorgeous case and a real gem to build in if you get the chance, but it suffers from really poor airflow in a lot of ways. In my efforts to mod that case in order to create more places to mount fans to feed my air-starved SLI, I ended up turning the case into a slinky.


That makes sense. I'd be ignorant to say I haven't seen poorly executed case mods.

Idk, maybe I'd venture into this down the road when I actually have the guts to mess with closed loop water cooling a stable income and can afford to mess with a closed loop system. I would love to get something like this to work without venturing into the caselabs realm


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*
> 
> Try what? My computer is quieter. And in my opinion a giant air cooler is ugly compared to Most aios.
> 
> As far as this being a semi rational computer forum do you hear yourself?
> 
> Air coolers have there place and function as do aios. Personally for the performance vs looks I'll take an aio or better yet custom loop over air anyday


"My AIO Fire Suppression System is quieter!!" ROFL!

On "Quiet" mode maybe, where an air cooled CPU has 20 C less heat at the same sound level?

For an AIO Fire Suppression System to be on par performance-wise with an air cooler of the Phanteks PH-TC14PE or Noctua NH-D15's caliber it needs to run on "Max", which makes it about 30 dB louder than these two air coolers.

Apparently there is an inability to read charts nowadays so I am going to offer explicit instructions here; have a look at the charts in the following comparison, particularly the second one down from the top where the 4770k is overclocked. You see the blue bar under the Corsair H100i? Yeah that's the sound output on "Max", notice how its at 64 dB? Ok now have a look at the air coolers, notice how the temps are actually lower yet sound levels are at 33 and 36 dB?

http://www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/cooling/heatsinks/39941-noctua-nh-d15-cpu-cooler-review?showall=&start=2

Lets see what kind of temps the H100i is capable of at a tolerable noise level, take a look at the last chart which shows the temps of all the coolers tested with sound output under 40 dB. Notice how the H100i is at 76 C and is still 3-6 dB louder? All of that risk has to have some sort of reward but in the case of the AIO coolers, aside from subjectively "looking pimp dud", there is no advantage! You can have your potential liquid nightmare, 30 dB greater noise level, a more expensive system, more current draw on the PSU (for the pump that will fail within 2 years time) AND poorer performance!

The comparison above? That's called science. Simply saying "my AIO Fire Suppression System is quieter!" is called a subjective opinion. Thankfully we have people carrying out scientific experiments all over the world for nearly every debate, otherwise we would have slipped back into the Medieval Era long ago where the maxim "he who has the most pimpest looking computer is the Lord of the land!" usurps any remaining shred of intelligence.

"My AIO Fire Suppression system looks so pimp dud!"

And now that we have our science lesson out of the way it's on to our history lesson; today we will be taking a look at the R&D origin of the Corsair AIO Fire Suppression System!

http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=233533


----------



## dboythagr8

The same thing could happen if you built a loop yourself. You're basically saying don't put any kind of water/coolant into your system and only use air products.

That's not being realistic. Whether for aesthetics or advantages in lower temps, enthusiast will continue to build their machines with liquid in them. People will continue to buy AIO products. There's always a small chance something will happen. Hell your ceiling fan could become loose and fall on you in your sleep. Are you going to just never put a fan over your head in fear?


----------



## kalidae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Hey guys.
> Picked up the case and extra's today.
> 
> Ready to be put together:
> http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/20140617_132338_zps3bbc37ed.jpg.html
> 
> My son enjoying the box, win for both of us..lol
> http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/20140617_132215_zps8c49bcd9.jpg.html
> 
> Will post a pic of when its done, now the fans won't match completely yet (noctua's on the RAD), but when the VII Hero turns up next month it will be a completely new build, replacing the Kraken x60 and putting on a Corsair 110, not sure what 140mm fans to use yet..
> 
> Might try using the Kraken x60 on the Galaxy GTX780ti HOF who knows..


I use the H110 with 140 spectre pros. They are awesome fans. When I had my build in the Haf xb I was running my 8350 at 4.8ghz with the 110 and those fans in push pull. There aren't many good 140s out there for rads and I researched heaps, bought some noctuas and ran them for a while but they are to damn ugly. The spectre pros put out about the same performance aren't very loud and they look better. I use a fan controller and turns the fans up and down depending on what my oc is set at and what I'm doing. Just my 2c.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> "My AIO Fire Suppression System is quieter!!" ROFL!
> 
> On "Quiet" mode maybe, where an air cooled CPU has 20 C less heat at the same sound level?
> 
> For an AIO Fire Suppression System to be on par performance-wise with an air cooler of the Phanteks PH-TC14PE or Noctua NH-D15's caliber it needs to run on "Max", which makes it about 30 dB louder than these two air coolers.
> 
> Apparently there is an inability to read charts nowadays so I am going to offer explicit instructions here; have a look at the charts in the following comparison, particularly the second one down from the top where the 4770k is overclocked. You see the blue bar under the Corsair H100i? Yeah that's the sound output on "Max", notice how its at 64 dB? Ok now have a look at the air coolers, notice how the temps are actually lower yet sound levels are at 33 and 36 dB?
> 
> http://www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/cooling/heatsinks/39941-noctua-nh-d15-cpu-cooler-review?showall=&start=2
> 
> Lets see what kind of temps the H100i is capable of at a tolerable noise level, take a look at the last chart which shows the temps of all the coolers tested with sound output under 40 dB. Notice how the H100i is at 76 C and is still 3-6 dB louder? All of that risk has to have some sort of reward but in the case of the AIO coolers, aside from subjectively "looking pimp dud", there is no advantage! You can have your potential liquid nightmare, 30 dB greater noise level, a more expensive system, more current draw on the PSU (for the pump that will fail within 2 years time) AND poorer performance!
> 
> The comparison above? That's called science. Simply saying "my AIO Fire Suppression System is quieter!" is called a subjective opinion. Thankfully we have people carrying out scientific experiments all over the world for nearly every debate, otherwise we would have slipped back into the Medieval Era long ago where the maxim "he who has the most pimpest looking computer is the Lord of the land!" usurps any remaining shred of intelligence.
> 
> "My AIO Fire Suppression system looks so pimp dud!"
> 
> And now that we have our science lesson out of the way it's on to our history lesson; today we will be taking a look at the R&D origin of the Corsair AIO Fire Suppression System!
> 
> http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=233533


Sure you win. Air is always better and your first custom build is gods grace on earth.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*
> 
> Try what? My computer is quieter. And in my opinion a giant air cooler is ugly compared to Most aios.
> 
> As far as this being a semi rational computer forum do you hear yourself?
> 
> Air coolers have there place and function as do aios. Personally for the performance vs looks I'll take an aio or better yet custom loop over air anyday
> 
> 
> 
> "My AIO Fire Suppression System is quieter!!" ROFL!
> 
> On "Quiet" mode maybe, where an air cooled CPU has 20 C less heat at the same sound level?
> 
> For an AIO Fire Suppression System to be on par performance-wise with an air cooler of the Phanteks PH-TC14PE or Noctua NH-D15's caliber it needs to run on "Max", which makes it about 30 dB louder than these two air coolers.
> 
> Apparently there is an inability to read charts nowadays so I am going to offer explicit instructions here; have a look at the charts in the following comparison, particularly the second one down from the top where the 4770k is overclocked. You see the blue bar under the Corsair H100i? Yeah that's the sound output on "Max", notice how its at 64 dB? Ok now have a look at the air coolers, notice how the temps are actually lower yet sound levels are at 33 and 36 dB?
> 
> http://www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/cooling/heatsinks/39941-noctua-nh-d15-cpu-cooler-review?showall=&start=2
> 
> Lets see what kind of temps the H100i is capable of at a tolerable noise level, take a look at the last chart which shows the temps of all the coolers tested with sound output under 40 dB. Notice how the H100i is at 76 C and is still 3-6 dB louder? All of that risk has to have some sort of reward but in the case of the AIO coolers, aside from subjectively "looking pimp dud", there is no advantage! You can have your potential liquid nightmare, 30 dB greater noise level, a more expensive system, more current draw on the PSU (for the pump that will fail within 2 years time) AND poorer performance!
> 
> The comparison above? That's called science. Simply saying "my AIO Fire Suppression System is quieter!" is called a subjective opinion. Thankfully we have people carrying out scientific experiments all over the world for nearly every debate, otherwise we would have slipped back into the Medieval Era long ago where the maxim "he who has the most pimpest looking computer is the Lord of the land!" usurps any remaining shred of intelligence.
> 
> "My AIO Fire Suppression system looks so pimp dud!"
> 
> And now that we have our science lesson out of the way it's on to our history lesson; today we will be taking a look at the R&D origin of the Corsair AIO Fire Suppression System!
> 
> http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=233533
Click to expand...

Quote:


> At first the cooler started making bubbling noises, akin to a coffee machine. I figured that like other all in one closed loops it probably had an air bubble in it from transit and so I decided to leave it be. Two weeks later it was still making the same noises, so I decided to email Coolit and ask for their advice. At no point did I feel the inclination to take the side off of the PC and investigate, because I figured I was safe.


Dude had a coffee grinder going on in his case and he couldn't be bothered to open it up and take a look?...for two weeks!? I am guessing the whole suggested 24 hour leak test was too much trouble for him to be bothered with as well. I am not defending Coolit, they gave him crap customer service...But an ounce of common sense would have saved him some nice hardware.

Also. You do realize that the h100i is not the best best AIO, right? So comparing the best BIG AIR to a very few select AIOs and claiming "LOOK! ITS SCIENCE! BIG AIR WINS!" is a bad interpretation of the data and misleading. Pretty sure strapping some better fans in push/pull would put the h100i in front of the tower of power again.

Also-also! It is completely reasonable to take aesthetics into account when making parts selections. As a matter of fact, most of the industry takes that HEAVILY into consideration, and if you dont believe me...go out and try to find an enthusiast grade motherboard with a green PCB, they are few and far between because they are UGLY. Style and performance are not mutually exclusive...well, unless you are Noctura, and think your customers like orange and brown vacuum cleaner blowers getting in the way of your RAM and GPU.

In conclusion, it does not matter past aesthetics for the battle between BIG AIR and AIO, as both perform about the same at the top end, and neither one will be louder than an angry GPU on air. I will concede that I dont ever recommend AIOs to anybody, because for just a few dollars more you can buy into the custom loop kits that are able to handle temperatures significantly better, and have the option to scale with the size of your build and ones tolerance for noise.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

I'll use an AIO cooler over just about any air cooler any day of the week just to save myself the hassle of having to deal with getting a screw-driver on those small screws under all those fins.


----------



## jameyscott

Guys, just stop responding to him. It's obvious he's set in his opinions and isn't willing to listen to fact. He makes some valid points but his unwillingness to both argue in a way that is acceptable and to listen to what anyone else has to say is silly.


----------



## cam0385

Finally got my 540 where I want it part/color wise. Now the big question... what color/brand LED's to light it up? I have kind of an accidental Green Light theme going on with my Razer mouse and keyboard, so I was thinking of going Green. Or I could keep with the black/white theme and do white lights... thoughts? I don't have a ton of experience with LED lighting in cases so I'm really open to ideas.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam0385*
> 
> Finally got my 540 where I want it part/color wise. Now the big question... what color/brand LED's to light it up? I have kind of an accidental Green Light theme going on with my Razer mouse and keyboard, so I was thinking of going Green. Or I could keep with the black/white theme and do white lights... thoughts? I don't have a ton of experience with LED lighting in cases so I'm really open to ideas.


Looks great man! I like what you did with your HDDs!


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam0385*
> 
> Finally got my 540 where I want it part/color wise. Now the big question... what color/brand LED's to light it up? I have kind of an accidental Green Light theme going on with my Razer mouse and keyboard, so I was thinking of going Green. Or I could keep with the black/white theme and do white lights... thoughts? I don't have a ton of experience with LED lighting in cases so I'm really open to ideas.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The white back plate is a nice touch too!

In regards to your lighting questions... When in doubt, I always recommend the NZXT RGB Hue. It's a little more expensive than most LED or CCFL kits, but it's still very affordable (~$40 US I think, maybe $30 at some stores), very easy to install, and can cover the entire RGB spectrum of colors. This will allow you to try many different colors without having to do anything more than turn a few knobs on the controller for the LED strip.

The controller does require a 5.25" drive bay slot though. However, since this case has so much room in the rear chamber, it can be placed inside the case and out of sight very easily if you don't want to loose a 5.25 drive bay, but you will have to open the case to change the settings for the LED strip.


----------



## dboythagr8

I would like to know how you managed to get that back Corsair fan installed? Is that a 120mm fan or 140mm?


----------



## cam0385

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> I would like to know how you managed to get that back Corsair fan installed? Is that a 120mm fan or 140mm?


The back fan is an AF140 quiet edition. I just lined it up and mounted it.. nothing special really other than the rubber silencers being a PITA to screw into.


----------



## cam0385

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> The white back plate is a nice touch too!
> 
> In regards to your lighting questions... When in doubt, I always recommend the NZXT RGB Hue. It's a little more expensive than most LED or CCFL kits, but it's still very affordable (~$40 US I think, maybe $30 at some stores), very easy to install, and can cover the entire RGB spectrum of colors. This will allow you to try many different colors without having to do anything more than turn a few knobs on the controller for the LED strip.
> 
> The controller does require a 5.25" drive bay slot though. However, since this case has so much room in the rear chamber, it can be placed inside the case and out of sight very easily if you don't want to loose a 5.25 drive bay, but you will have to open the case to change the settings for the LED strip.


Awesome. I have been looking around and have heard good things about this. I'll give them a try.


----------



## dboythagr8

Got the case completely assembled and cable managed (for the most part):


----------



## bond32

Looks good! Looks like you need one more sleeved cable for that middle titan. How are the temps?


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Looks good! Looks like you need one more sleeved cable for that middle titan. How are the temps?


Thanks! I have additional white cables that came with the EVGA set, however they are not 6+2pin + 6pin. They are just 6+2pin. It could work I'd just have to plug two sets into the PSU and I didn't feel like it, so I just grabbed a red cable that originally came with the PSU. There's red accents on the mobo anyway so I figured maybe it'd work







.

I get in the low 80s on the top 2 cards and upper 60s on the bottom. At idle the top is about 38, mid 35, and bottom 30.I'm probably going to have to go water to get the most out of my system, and I don't think the Air 540 is big enough for the equipment I'll need


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> I don't think the Air 540 is big enough for the equipment I'll need


It might be a tight fit, but not impossible. 360 up front, 240 in the top, mod a 240 in the bottom, and that should be plenty.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> It might be a tight fit, but not impossible. 360 up front, 240 in the top, mod a 240 in the bottom, and that should be plenty.


May not be able to fit a 240 in the bottom with tri sli though....


----------



## jameyscott

By my rough estimates it will be possible as long as a 30mm or thinner radiator is used.


----------



## CyBorg807

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Thanks! I have additional white cables that came with the EVGA set, however they are not 6+2pin + 6pin. They are just 6+2pin. It could work I'd just have to plug two sets into the PSU and I didn't feel like it, so I just grabbed a red cable that originally came with the PSU. There's red accents on the mobo anyway so I figured maybe it'd work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I get in the low 80s on the top 2 cards and upper 60s on the bottom. At idle the top is about 38, mid 35, and bottom 30.I'm probably going to have to go water to get the most out of my system, and I don't think the Air 540 is big enough for the equipment I'll need


Low 80s is pretty good, is that overclocked at all or just stock speeds?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Thanks! I have additional white cables that came with the EVGA set, however they are not 6+2pin + 6pin. They are just 6+2pin. It could work I'd just have to plug two sets into the PSU and I didn't feel like it, so I just grabbed a red cable that originally came with the PSU. There's red accents on the mobo anyway so I figured maybe it'd work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I get in the low 80s on the top 2 cards and upper 60s on the bottom. At idle the top is about 38, mid 35, and bottom 30.I'm probably going to have to go water to get the most out of my system, and I don't think the Air 540 is big enough for the equipment I'll need


I'm not sure what sort of power those titan blacks draw, but you may want to consider running a single 6+2 cable rather than the combination. In the 290x forum, a few knowledgeable electrical guys pointed out the cable itself is capable of somewhere around 7A. For the 290x, it draws almost all its power from the 8 pin and 6 pin connections. This translates to around 220-230 watts if you use just one of the cables for both connections. That's no where near enough for the 290 cards as I have pulled over 350 watts with one before.

Bullet point: these top end cards, you may be limiting its available power by using one of the 6+2 with 6 pin cables. If possible, try to use one cable for each.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Bit-Tech has a review where they used a volt-meter to measure the max power draw of several gpus. The Titan Black came in at 384 watts in their review. I'm not sure how accurate their testing was though. For comparison though, the same test showed the r9 290x at 409 watts.

Either way, I think bond32 makes a good point.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Bit-Tech has a review where they used a volt-meter to measure the max power draw of several gpus. The Titan Black came in at 384 watts in their review. I'm not sure how accurate their testing was though. For comparison though, the same test showed the r9 290x at 409 watts.
> 
> Either way, I think bond32 makes a good point.


Assume you mean draw from the wall, in which case both those numbers seem a little low but roughly correct. But yeah, I fully think with these extremely powerful gpu's, you would be starving it of power if using those combo cables.

Now with that said, he is on the stock air cooling. Not that that's a bad thing at all, but I doubt they will ever be overclocked high enough to max out that cables delivery.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> Low 80s is pretty good, is that overclocked at all or just stock speeds?


Stock
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I'm not sure what sort of power those titan blacks draw, but you may want to consider running a single 6+2 cable rather than the combination. In the 290x forum, a few knowledgeable electrical guys pointed out the cable itself is capable of somewhere around 7A. For the 290x, it draws almost all its power from the 8 pin and 6 pin connections. This translates to around 220-230 watts if you use just one of the cables for both connections. That's no where near enough for the 290 cards as I have pulled over 350 watts with one before.
> 
> Bullet point: these top end cards, you may be limiting its available power by using one of the 6+2 with 6 pin cables. If possible, try to use one cable for each.


Huh? Confused on what youre saying. I am using one cable for each titan.

•*4 x 6+2pin PCI-E VGA Cables*
•*2 x 6+2pin + 6pin PCI-E VGA Cables*

The bold+underlined is what you see being used in the pics. Are you saying use the 4x 6+2pin cables instead?


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> •*2 x 6+2pin + 6pin PCI-E VGA Cables*


For personal clarification, is this similar to how these cables are designed? I'm not familiar with this type of cable.


Spoiler: Warning: MS Paint




[/IMG]


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Assume you mean draw from the wall, in which case both those numbers seem a little low but roughly correct. But yeah, I fully think with these extremely powerful gpu's, you would be starving it of power if using those combo cables.
> 
> Now with that said, he is on the stock air cooling. Not that that's a bad thing at all, but I doubt they will ever be overclocked high enough to max out that cables delivery.


Here's a link to the review.

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2014/02/26/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-black-review/8


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> For personal clarification, is this similar to how these cables are designed? I'm not familiar with this type of cable.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: MS Paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Yeah

I've always used these cables with every SLI setup I've had. Have I been doing it wrong lol

Never had any issues.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Yeah
> 
> I've always used these cables with every SLI setup I've had. Have I been doing it wrong lol
> 
> Never had any issues.


Not sure. Imo if the PSU can handle the power draw, then I don't see an issue. But my gut feeling says if you don't have a huge PSU, then you may be undervolting your card.

You may want to go into the Power Supply forum and ask there. I am definitely not an expert on this subject.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Yeah
> 
> I've always used these cables with every SLI setup I've had. Have I been doing it wrong lol
> 
> Never had any issues.


This is an area outside my expertise to be honest. Simmons had a good idea about checking the Power Supply forums, but you might also consider checking the GTX Titan forums as well. Here's a link to the Official Titan Owners thread.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1363440/official-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-owners-club

I would just pop in on that thread and ask the question there. Those guys should be able to tell you just about anything you need to know about your gpu. They also have some great resources on water-cooling them if/when you might be ready to get your feet wet. hahaha, I'm punny.


----------



## dboythagr8

Yeah I post in the Titan thread often. I have a 1300w PSU so that should be enough . I've just always used the single cable with the 6+2pin + 6pin on the other end so it was news to me!


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Yeah I lost in the Titan thread often. I have a 1300w PSU so that should be enough . I've just always used the single cable with the 6+2pin + 6pin on the other end so it was news to me!


It's not an issue of the power supply being enough, but rather the amount of draw going through one single cable is too much when you use one cable to connect both the 8 pin and the 6 pin. Current is a measure of electrical flow - think of it as you're trying to pull more and more flow than what the pipline can handle.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> It's not an issue of the power supply being enough, but rather the amount of draw going through one single cable is too much when you use one cable to connect both the 8 pin and the 6 pin. Current is a measure of electrical flow - think of it as you're trying to pull more and more flow than what the pipline can handle.


This really depends. My PSU for example has the 8pin and 6+2pin on the same cable.


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I hope you are making room at the bottom for a 240.


Out of intetest what size PSU do you run ?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*
> 
> This really depends. My PSU for example has the 8pin and 6+2pin on the same cable.


That's still not the point. The point is if your gpu pulls almost all it's power from the 6 pin and 8 pin connections, you really are choking the amount of power it can have by only limiting it to what the single cable can handle, which as I have seen in the 290x forum is around 7 amps.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> That's still not the point. The point is if your gpu pulls almost all it's power from the 6 pin and 8 pin connections, you really are choking the amount of power it can have by only limiting it to what the single cable can handle, which as I have seen in the 290x forum is around 7 amps.


I suppose the only exception for this is if that connection is able to put out that much power, but I suspect that is not the case.

On a semi off topic note, I just helped my buddy out with his GPU. He owns an MSI GTX670 Lightning, which has x2 8 pin power. His 850W PSU utilizes the 6+2 Connectors, but he didn't realize that they what the "+2" part meant. He ended up purchasing a couple 6pin to 8pin adaptors as a solution, and was running that for over a year now... Mind you I helped him out and smacked him in the back of the head, but I thought it was slightly relevant to the current convo









What I'm getting at, I'm sure your GPUs run just fine, but they are most likely getting undervolted.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Out of intetest what size PSU do you run ?


Currently the EVGA Supernova G2 1300w. Though I won gold for GPU tuning in Corsair domination competition so I'll be replacing it with the Corsair AX1500i


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Currently the EVGA Supernova G2 1300w. Though I won gold for GPU tuning in Corsair domination competition so I'll be replacing it with the Corsair AX1500i


Holy cow, congrats. I'm jelly... I'm purchasing a 1300 watt evga this weekend. Replacing the exact same psu, except current one is a 1000 watt.


----------



## Nos3000

What do you think of my Corsair Air 540?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Holy cow, congrats. I'm jelly... I'm purchasing a 1300 watt evga this weekend. Replacing the exact same psu, except current one is a 1000 watt.


Nice! It's a great PSU that will go to my second system. Way too much wattage, but it's what I got.







(Friend is buying my HX850.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nos3000*
> 
> What do you think of my Corsair Air 540?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great man! I'll add you to the club in a little bit.


----------



## cam0385

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> The white back plate is a nice touch too!
> 
> In regards to your lighting questions... When in doubt, I always recommend the NZXT RGB Hue. It's a little more expensive than most LED or CCFL kits, but it's still very affordable (~$40 US I think, maybe $30 at some stores), very easy to install, and can cover the entire RGB spectrum of colors. This will allow you to try many different colors without having to do anything more than turn a few knobs on the controller for the LED strip.
> 
> The controller does require a 5.25" drive bay slot though. However, since this case has so much room in the rear chamber, it can be placed inside the case and out of sight very easily if you don't want to loose a 5.25 drive bay, but you will have to open the case to change the settings for the LED strip.


Good call on the NZXT... looks great! +rep


----------



## pdasterly

Not as cool as a bunch of you guy/gals setups, but nevertheless its a corsair 540. Re-named budget build

corsair.jpg 65k .jpg file


----------



## bond32

Pretty awesome build there... 3 closed loop coolers! Awesome lol


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Been reading WAY back in the thread about the included and replacement filters.

What I've noticed is the filter chokes airflow no matter what fans you are using.
I have a collection of fans here (Included AF140, 3x SP120 Performance, Noctua NF-A140, NZXT 140mm, Bitfenix Spectre Pro 120) and they all put out the same airflow with the filter on, just different levels of noise.

Have 2 kids under 2 at night its fairly quiet here, so I notice the noise of my fans (doesn't help the case being on my desk).

Did anyone come across a good air flow filter, or are you just taking them off?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Been reading WAY back in the thread about the included and replacement filters.
> 
> What I've noticed is the filter chokes airflow no matter what fans you are using.
> I have a collection of fans here (Included AF140, 3x SP120 Performance, Noctua NF-A140, NZXT 140mm, Bitfenix Spectre Pro 120) and they all put out the same airflow with the filter on, just different levels of noise.
> 
> Have 2 kids under 2 at night its fairly quiet here, so I notice the noise of my fans (doesn't help the case being on my desk).
> 
> Did anyone come across a good air flow filter, or are you just taking them off?


I personally don't use any filters. Just take each fan on one at a time and clean my radiators.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I personally don't use any filters. Just take each fan on one at a time and clean my radiators.


I will admit its so easy to take your top RAD off to clean in this case, well if you have a AIO like me..lol

Just have to keep and eye on the video card for dust mainly..


----------



## RocksteadyNYC

new 540 owner here. My first build since pentium 3. Going to need a lot of help to finish her up.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocksteadyNYC*
> 
> new 540 owner here. My first build since pentium 3. Going to need a lot of help to finish her up.


why aren't the power cables for your bottom gpu plugged in......

looks good though

fill out your system specs so we can see what your working with.


----------



## pdasterly

Lmao, my first personal build since athlon xp cpu hit the market


----------



## RocksteadyNYC

4770k
Asus maximus vii hero
32gb corsair dominator 2400
Asus gtx780 sli
Corsair ax750
H100i
Samsung 840 evo 250gb
WD Black 2TB


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RocksteadyNYC*
> 
> 4770k
> Asus maximus vii hero
> 32gb corsair dominator 2400
> Asus gtx780 sli
> Corsair ax750
> H100i
> Samsung 840 evo 250gb
> WD Black 2TB


nice, so why isn't your bottom card plugged in?


----------



## RocksteadyNYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mastertrixter*
> 
> nice, so why isn't your bottom card plugged in?


I ran out of 12 pin outputs on the psu. The mobo was using one but only connected to an 8 pin. When I swapped it for a straight 8 it wouldn't work. It needed that 12 to 8. I spent a week trying to figure it out with y adapters and what not. Finally called corsair and they sent me a straight 8 branded cpu and it worked perfectly. The second card it plugged in now. I'll update the photo in the morning.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> That's still not the point. The point is if your gpu pulls almost all it's power from the 6 pin and 8 pin connections, you really are choking the amount of power it can have by only limiting it to what the single cable can handle, which as I have seen in the 290x forum is around 7 amps.


I think he should be fine with the single cable that has both a 6 and 6+2 pin out. I could say that I recently experimented with this as initially I had my primary 780 Ti connected using the EVGA supplied braided 6-Pin to Molex connectors (2x), coupling that with the molex 6-pin power out that came with my PSU (Corsair RM850) and the EVGA supplied 8-Pin power-in was attached to a separate 8-Pin to 6 and 6+2 power-out cable. It was like this for a few weeks and although I didn't have any issues it was somewhat of an eyesore and far from ideal cable-management wise.

Then as I was preparing for the arrival of the additional 780 Ti, wanting to have all of my ducks lined up I began to ensure I had the power cables for it and in the process realized that I didn't have another 6-Pin to Molex power cable and began to consider and then inquire about simply using one 8-Pin to 6 and 6+2 Pin power cable per GPU. "dboythagr8", the one youre advising use two separate cables, and who apparently has ample experience with configuring SLI, said there shouldn't be a problem right around the time that I had undertaken my own independent "experiment".

The results? One 8-Pin to 6 and 6+2 Pin power cable is adequate for an EVGA 780 Ti SC w/ACX Cooler whose power draw is right on par with that of a Titan (275 W). Here are the benches from when I had it wired up with the EVGA 6-Pin to Molex AND the 8-Pin power cable, single 780 Ti:

+120 core/+450 memory, default voltage/vbios, CPU at 4.6 GHz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8407520

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2258551

And here with the single 8 Pin to 6 and 6+2 Pin power cable:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8436021

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8436042

*780 Ti SLI
*
(And now here again with "only" an RM850 PSU,"I need 1300W for 2x 780 Ti!!!")

+100 core/+300 memory, CPU at 4.6GHz (I've concluded that there really isn't a point to overclocking the snot out 780 Ti at the moment and to be honest the +120 core was pushing the limit of my primary, 50% of the time 3DMark would result in a display driver failure and any higher than +120 in games results in artifacts)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8442466

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2311462

Edit:

Some temps:





dboythagr8 if youre reading this thanks for the help and I have performed a mod you might be interested in that consists of taping a fan as exhaust to the exterior of the case right below the Dual DVI video out cable of the primary GPU. I am actually going to try to drill 4 holes in this area to permanently attach the fan here as preliminary testing is showing a 5-7 C reduction in GPU temps, not kidding. When you get a chance go and put your hand near this area, you will be surprised as to the stagnant heat, pulling that heat out helps TREMENDOUSLY. Part 3 post-build video coming soon, youll see what I'm talking about.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Been reading WAY back in the thread about the included and replacement filters.
> 
> What I've noticed is the filter chokes airflow no matter what fans you are using.
> I have a collection of fans here (Included AF140, 3x SP120 Performance, Noctua NF-A140, NZXT 140mm, Bitfenix Spectre Pro 120) and they all put out the same airflow with the filter on, just different levels of noise.
> 
> Have 2 kids under 2 at night its fairly quiet here, so I notice the noise of my fans (doesn't help the case being on my desk).
> 
> Did anyone come across a good air flow filter, or are you just taking them off?


Yeah there is a difference, unfortunately not using the filter results in an increase in dust and debris in the case. I've actually added a top Demcfilter for $20 and it has nearly eliminated the dust-debris problem.

http://www.demcifilter.com/c198/Air-540.aspx

If you email them and tell them you feel their prices are outrageous (which they are, although the filters are of high quality) they may be willing to negotiate a lower price. I did this and got the top shipped for $20 or so. That's all you really need in my opinion.

To increase the airflow, seeing as how I am not running any AIO coolers I simply moved the original AF140 LED fans from the front of the case to the top, bucking conventional wisdom and running them as intake as I had recently upgraded the front fans to 3x Noiseblocker Bionic E-Loop B-14 P's (CFM went from 130 to 240).

If youre running an AIO cooler there might be away to slightly modify the system by way of an external radiator, thereby unobstructing the central design element of this case, its open air design. It should be as simple as finding similar diameter tubing of greater length and routing that to the larger external radiator. Oh and side benefit being yourve reduced the chance of catastrophic failure as it seems a lot of the failures are radiator side. It fails, its outside the case, you might have a carpet mess but that's it.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> If youre running an AIO cooler there might be away to slightly modify the system by way of an external radiator, thereby unobstructing the central design element of this case, its open air design. It should be as simple as finding similar diameter tubing of greater length and routing that to the larger external radiator. Oh and side benefit being yourve reduced the chance of catastrophic failure as it seems a lot of the failures are radiator side. It fails, its outside the case, you might have a carpet mess but that's it.


I'm running a AIO cooler.

The CPU temps are actually really good, I more notice the GTX780ti's temps are a little higher, pull the front filer off and they go down about 2-3c, this is keeping the fans at their quietest setting.
Having the filter on causes a lot more fan noise than without it on, which I understand as they have to work harder.

I saw the DEMCi Flex Corsair Air 540 Dust Filter Kit (bit overkill) at the PC store I buy a lot from, but they want $85 for it..


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I'm running a AIO cooler.
> 
> The CPU temps are actually really good, I more notice the GTX780ti's temps are a little higher, pull the front filer off and they go down about 2-3c, this is keeping the fans at their quietest setting.
> Having the filter on causes a lot more fan noise than without it on, which I understand as they have to work harder.
> 
> I saw the DEMCi Flex Corsair Air 540 Dust Filter Kit (bit overkill) at the PC store I buy a lot from, but they want $85 for it..


I'm curious what kind of temps are you seeing? If you can afford to do so I would put 3 good 120mm fan's in the front, if youre not worried about aesthetics maybe 3x Gentle Typhoon AP-15 or 45's or if you have a white case the Noiseblocker Bionic E-Loop B-12 3 or P's (PWM) look really nice, aren't louder than the 2x AF140 LED's they replace (28 dB), and DOUBLE the CFM.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1389355/fan-testing-round-12-begins-thanks-to-cpachris-and-prymus-nb-e-loop-sp120-nf-f12-cougar-vortex-pwm-vortex-red-led-pirahna-ap-45

One thing with the 2x 140mm fans is that not only are they larger width-wise than the rectangular cut-out, which actually reduces their CFM (I haven't done the math, measurements need to be taken but whatever the percentage of the obstructed fan's surface area is, which looks like 10-15%, needs to be taken away from their 67 CFM rating.) with another portion of airflow lost to the design of the front filter, whose support structure blocks another portion of the fans. So likely they are only pushing 55-60 CFM. My 3x Noiseblocker NB-12 P's are pushing a rated 78> CFM (meaning AT LEAST 78 CFM). So 3x78 CFM vs. 2x 55-60 CFM.

Not only do the fans increase the airflow coming into the case but because they now occupy the entire front vertical cut-out they are positioned higher and most importantly lower, by about an inch or so than the 2x 140mm fans they replace. What this means is that if youre running SLI that secondary GPU is going to benefit from the lower air stream. When I first put these in the motherboard and GPU responded to them the most.

You can then have the best of both worlds, improved airflow AND less dust-debris.

Oh and here's a tip for anyone who turns their PC off at night and doesn't have a top case filter, simply lay the black fabric bag your Air 540 came in over the top of the case. Should cut dust down a bit.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> I'm curious what kind of temps are you seeing? If you can afford to do so I would put 3 good 120mm fan's in the front, if youre not worried about aesthetics maybe 3x Gentle Typhoon AP-15 or 45's or if you have a white case the Noiseblocker Bionic E-Loop B-12 3 or P's (PWM) look really nice, aren't louder than the 2x AF140 LED's they replace (28 dB), and DOUBLE the CFM.


At the moment its only the GPU thats a bit warmer.
Usually it idles at 29c max 63/64c, its idling at 31c and max 68c, that's with the filter on and the bitfenix spectre pro's on full, which is kinda loud.
Take the filter off and it goes back down to normal temps, this is with the 2 top fans at 25% and the bottom at 50%, which is far less annoying..









Budget for a few weeks doesn't stretch to new fans, so it either the bitfenix spectre pro's, Corsair SP120 Performance or the stock 140mm...lol..


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> At the moment its only the GPU thats a bit warmer.
> Usually it idles at 29c max 63/64c, its idling at 31c and max 68c, that's with the filter on and the bitfenix spectre pro's on full, which is kinda loud.
> Take the filter off and it goes back down to normal temps, this is with the 2 top fans at 25% and the bottom at 50%, which is far less annoying..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Budget for a few weeks doesn't stretch to new fans, so it either the bitfenix spectre pro's, Corsair SP120 Performance or the stock 140mm...lol..


Wow those are actually really good temps either way, looks like that vapor chamber really works! I am not extremely familiar with both of those fans but going by the review I posted earlier the SP120 has decent airflow but is on the loud side.

I'm actually going to invest in a thermometer as I am seeing temps all over the place depending on the shifting ambient. For example, right now I just did a few new Firestrike runs and the temps are great BUT its 3 AM where I am as youve seen from the post-build videos I posted the door to my apartment, where my PC is sitting next to, is wide open and its only 65 F.

Idle, GPU 0: 24 C, GPU: 1 22 C
Load: GPU 0: 64 C, GPU 1: 62 C

Trying to get rid of this very persistent and annoying periodic freeze in Skyrim the temps were something like 67 and 64 C as well. But earlier today, when it was 80 outside and probably 75-80 in my room with the AC off I was seeing idle temps of 32 and 30 C and similarly Firestrike resulted in 70 and 66 C if I remember correctly.

Adding the second GPU did push my primary temps up about 2-4 C, depending on the time of day, but it could be a lot worse. Oh and these temps are with the side of the case on.

I did a few more Firestrike runs as looking at my first runs the secondary GPU wasn't even on the same drive as the primary, it was on some driver Windows automatically gave it and the results were not only displaying "unapproved driver" but were also lower.

Updating secondary to 337.88 resulted in picking up about 500 points in Firestrike:

Default clocks:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3341239?

+105 core/+300 memory, default voltage/vbios:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/3341395?

If you have any extra 140mm fans lying around try and jury rig one to the area behind the PCI-E card mount/grill, be sure to remove the metal pieces either way, I think it may help with airflow even without the fan.


----------



## Simmons572

Welp, my RMA should be coming in the mail today. It looks like a lot of people have been having the same issue with the tabs breaking off the hotswap trays. The RMA takes a week or so to process (if you upload the correct paperwork), but other than that, I am impressed with how simple it is to RMA (compared to Asus anyways).


----------



## NJboneless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Welp, my RMA should be coming in the mail today. It looks like a lot of people have been having the same issue with the tabs breaking off the hotswap trays. The RMA takes a week or so to process (if you upload the correct paperwork), but other than that, I am impressed with how simple it is to RMA (compared to Asus anyways).


I had trays break on my 540, and on my 350D at almost the same time. Contacted them and they just sent two new trays....didnt have to return the whole case.

They are flimsy though, if there was one thing I would change with all corsair cases it would be strengthen the trays.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NJboneless*
> 
> I had trays break on my 540, and on my 350D at almost the same time. Contacted them and they just sent two new trays....didnt have to return the whole case.
> 
> They are flimsy though, if there was one thing I would change with all corsair cases it would be strengthen the trays.


Yeah that was a nice touch.

I will say, for the sake of the hotswap trays, though the tabs broke off, it is much easier to add and remove drives. The connection is solid and they don't budge when you plug them in. It feels a lot more like a hotswap bay then stock imo.


----------



## Kaneo911

Hi All,
Please add me to the group I have hung back in the shadows buying parts bit by bit and now is the time to surface.
(and I have read every page of this thread..... so thank you all for your ideas)









sorry for the low quality in pics, I don't do cameras so this is off my S3

edit 15/8


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> At the moment its only the GPU thats a bit warmer.
> Usually it idles at 29c max 63/64c, its idling at 31c and max 68c, that's with the filter on and the bitfenix spectre pro's on full, which is kinda loud.
> Take the filter off and it goes back down to normal temps, this is with the 2 top fans at 25% and the bottom at 50%, which is far less annoying..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Budget for a few weeks doesn't stretch to new fans, so it either the bitfenix spectre pro's, Corsair SP120 Performance or the stock 140mm...lol..


Wow those are actually some good temps, is that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneo911*
> 
> Hi All,
> Please add me to the group I have hung back in the shadows buying parts bit by bit and now is the time to surface.
> (and I have read every page of this thread..... so thank you all for your ideas)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the low quality in pics, I don't do cameras so this is off my S3


Very nice, and you got the right color!









Edit, I don't know that it really matters, but I have mine on a piece of cardboard instead of directly on the carpet so as to not obstruct airflow on the bottom of the case:


----------



## sibanez

Hey guys! Can I be added to the group please? This is my second 540, after I made the mistake of donating the first one to a friend







The green machine could do with some new custom braided cables to more closely match the coolant, but we'll get there eventually


----------



## bond32

Dang that looks awesome! How are your GPU temps? I have a very similar setup.


----------



## sibanez

Cheers mate









Surprisingly, the temps are pretty great IMO. I think it's because of the EK PE radiators, I can't recommend them highly enough. The GPUs are heavily overclocked Gigabyte Windforce R9 290Xs and after 30 minutes of Unigine Valley the max temps were between 58 - 60c. To say that I have a big overclock on my Socket 2011 CPU and am drawing just shy of 1200 watts from the wall I'm really pleased! I just moved my rig from a Phanteks Enthoo back into a 540 and am getting lower temps despite having added an extra GPU and less radiator space overall!? Think it's the air filters on the Enthoo's fault though.

What are your GPU temps like dude?

Edit: just took a look at your sig rig - sweet stuff! Our loops are pretty near identical!


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sibanez*
> 
> Cheers mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly, the temps are pretty great IMO. I think it's because of the EK PE radiators, I can't recommend them highly enough. The GPUs are heavily overclocked Gigabyte Windforce R9 290Xs and after 30 minutes of Unigine Valley the max temps were between 58 - 60c. To say that I have a big overclock on my Socket 2011 CPU and am drawing just shy of 1200 watts from the wall I'm really pleased! I just moved my rig from a Phanteks Enthoo back into a 540 and am getting lower temps despite having added an extra GPU and less radiator space overall!? Think it's the air filters on the Enthoo's fault though.
> 
> What are your GPU temps like dude?
> 
> Edit: just took a look at your sig rig - sweet stuff! Our loops are pretty near identical!


Wow, I literally have a close experience. A few months ago I soldy primo too, bought my second corsair 540 case to downsize. I actually just added 2 290's and don't have the GPU blocks yet but running 1 the temps never went over 50 C. I'm expecting temps like yours once I have all 3 cards in the loop. What pump are you using?


----------



## thek90

Well, I saw every one else doing it so Here's my air 540 setup, hardly as good as some of the other monsters I saw on this thread. Still pretty good for a 15 year old working minimum wage to buy moar computer parts.







Edit: just bought 16gigs of Dominator platinum ram, an ax860 and an 4k monitor . Can't wait to set them up


----------



## bond32

"hardly as good as some of the other monsters I saw on this thread"???!? Dude that's a freaking awesome rig!!


----------



## fjordiales

Here are my projects. Add me.


----------



## kalidae

Can I join? Had this pc for a while and upgraded from the haf xb to this case. Love it. Hardware wise my pc will stay this way for a while, focusing on making it look good now. I need more green inside like cable extensions and some watercooling with green tubing or liquid and some green LED lighting and once I upgrade the GPUs (no single gpu outperforms the 7870 xfire right now, not enough to upgrade anyway) I'll be adding water blocks with green lighting like the xspc ones. Just have to wait for maybe the next gen of graphics. I want my pc to be like a mad green toxic pc. Let me know what you all think.


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> Here are my projects. Add me.


my bad, i used my tablet. lol! here you go.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalidae*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I join? Had this pc for a while and upgraded from the haf xb to this case. Love it. Hardware wise my pc will stay this way for a while, focusing on making it look good now. I need more green inside like cable extensions and some watercooling with green tubing or liquid and some green LED lighting and once I upgrade the GPUs (no single gpu outperforms the 7870 xfire right now, not enough to upgrade anyway) I'll be adding water blocks with green lighting like the xspc ones. Just have to wait for maybe the next gen of graphics. I want my pc to be like a mad green toxic pc. Let me know what you all think.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Not to be "that guy", but pretty sure there are plenty of single cards that outperform 7870 xfire (290 for example)...


----------



## kalidae

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Not to be "that guy", but pretty sure there are plenty of single cards that outperform 7870 xfire (290 for example)...


Are you sure?





That's my 7870 xfire vs a 290 tri x. Is it worth dropping 400-600 for a single 290?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalidae*
> 
> Are you sure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my 7870 xfire vs a 290 tri x. Is it worth dropping 400-600 for a single 290?


You can find 290's for about half that. I just bought 2 used for $500... There's some here in the marketplace for less than $300


----------



## kalidae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> You can find 290's for about half that. I just bought 2 used for $500... There's some here in the marketplace for less than $300


Yes but it's hardly an upgrade unless I was going to buy 2 for crossfire and I plan on just running one card in the future. Buying a single 290 would be a waste of money because I wouldn't gain performance. Also I'm in australia so things are a bit more expensive here, I'll probably just wait for nvidia to release the 880 or something.


----------



## madclassic

Hey guys, I'm planning on buying this case, I noticed that there are white led lights in the front 2 case fans, is there anything I can do as a simple fix to hide this? Or do I need to replace them (dont' really want to waste money)?
This is for purely aesthetic reason.


----------



## pdasterly

Simple, just mail the fans to me


----------



## jameyscott

You should be able to snip the wires going to the LEDs, however if you really want some awesome aethetics ad better airflow! I suggest getting 3 120mm fans for the front


----------



## fjordiales

Done with my girl's build. Just waiting on 4970k for my build.


----------



## DoktorTerror




----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalidae*
> 
> I want my pc to be like a mad green toxic pc. Let me know what you all think.


Hey man, what fans are you using, they look like Bitfenix 140mm?
I'm having a tough time finding something good, quiet but keeps things cool.
Only thing that works is to remove the filter, noise and temps go down.

Love the green BTW, was going to go red because of the ROG z97 board I'm getting with the 4790K, but I'd prefer blue, just don't what good blue coloured z97 boards are out there besides Asrock..


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalidae*
> 
> Yes but it's hardly an upgrade unless I was going to buy 2 for crossfire and I plan on just running one card in the future. Buying a single 290 would be a waste of money because I wouldn't gain performance. Also I'm in australia so things are a bit more expensive here, I'll probably just wait for nvidia to release the 880 or something.


Perhaps, just pointing out though, there are plenty of single core cards that perform much better than 7870's in CF.


----------



## BDyllius2003

I actually have a msi hd 7850 twin frozr 2gb, and a powercolor hd 7850 2gb that I've had in crossfire for 3 months which I am looking to sell. Think about 100 each is reasonable? I plan to go to one single card as an upgrade.


----------



## fjordiales

Shots from the other side.


----------



## madclassic

That's the EVGA G2 right? What wattage? You also opted for the seperate/upgraded cable set?

What's the rest of your build look like component wise?


----------



## pdasterly

The evga g2 1300 is on sale on evga website for 160. Paid same thru newegg but waiting on my rebate still


----------



## Hemotherapy

She's not the only Air 540 or the best looking, and she's a little dirty because I've been using her for awhile, but she's mine! Got a 2nd 780 classified coming in soon so we'll see how well these cougar fans stand up to the task of cooling two of these beasts!









































































Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madclassic*
> 
> That's the EVGA G2 right? What wattage? You also opted for the seperate/upgraded cable set?
> 
> What's the rest of your build look like component wise?


I have the 1000 p2.




I have maximus vi formula waiting on 4790k.
trident x 2400mhz 10-12-12-31 32gb total.
samsung pro 256.
WD black 2 TB.
2x EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified in SLI using EVGA SLI bridge Pro with backplate installed.
Got 3 of Noctua NF-A14 industrial 2k RPM PWM(2 front, 1 rear).
2 of the 3k RPM version but its mounted on the nepton 280L.


----------



## excildor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> Not as cool as a bunch of you guy/gals setups, but nevertheless its a corsair 540. Re-named budget build
> 
> corsair.jpg 65k .jpg file


I sure think its cool, and cost effective. Nice to see a build like this. I'm looking to do the same sort of setup. Any chance the gpu rads could be up a fan position each? From the pic it doesn't look like it.

Anyone know of a AIO with tubing long enough to reach? I really want to keep the fan right in front of the gpu area. Not really wanting to strip the whole thing down to mod the bottom for 120mm fans. It looks like I might have to.


----------



## pdasterly

The kraken cooler supposed to have 4" longer hose but I still think it would be too short. I seen people mod thier cooler but everything is good enough for me now. Sounds stupid but the hot air from intake actually dropped temps 10+ as opposed if they where flipped to exhaust.

I upgraded nzxt 92mm but I put in backwards, so I have to pull and rearrange. My vrm1 is the only thing that gets hot and thats with a big overclock


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> The kraken cooler supposed to have 4" longer hose but I still think it would be too short.


The Karken x60 top mounted will reach the first video card fine, but you'll be pushing it to reach the second.

http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/20140617_171646_zps558c3e5f.jpg.html


----------



## pdasterly

Mount 2nd card cooler as intake on front and choose a 140mm for the cpu to exhaust out rear. Honestly those big radiators are overkill. Only reason I choose the corsair was the price, frys sold to me for 45 each. I already had the h90 from previous build. Search for h50 mod, there some cool things that can be done if you arnt concerned about warranty


----------



## mikemykeMB

Stumbled upon a newer idea...take a look......


And..back


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> Mount 2nd card cooler as intake on front and choose a 140mm for the cpu to exhaust out rear. Honestly those big radiators are overkill.


Yes and no, I get a 4.5Ghz overclock with max temps of 59c while prime95 max heat on my 3570k, I run 4.2Ghz everyday and I never see 50c and that's on silent mode.


----------



## kalidae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Hey man, what fans are you using, they look like Bitfenix 140mm?
> I'm having a tough time finding something good, quiet but keeps things cool.
> Only thing that works is to remove the filter, noise and temps go down.
> 
> Love the green BTW, was going to go red because of the ROG z97 board I'm getting with the 4790K, but I'd prefer blue, just don't what good blue coloured z97 boards are out there besides Asrock..


Hey man. Yeah they are bitfenix spectre pro 140s. I have them all connected to my fan controller. They run cool and quiet and they push a lot of air even with the filter on the front. I like them more than my noctua that I have on the back, going to replace that with a spectre as well. On the h110 I love them and they perform just as well as the 140 noctuas that I used to have on the h110 only they look better. If you are after 140s then you cant go wrong with the spectre pros. Finding a good MB to match your colour scheme is hard, I got the sabertooth and it's gold haha, still chose everything else to be green anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Perhaps, just pointing out though, there are plenty of single core cards that perform much better than 7870's in CF.


A 780ti does, especially when overclocked but even that isn't enough of an upgrade to drop the cash on one. The 7870 crossfire has enough balls that it plays pretty much everything on ultra settings at 1080p I'm just starting to be a bit power conscious now so that's why I want one card in the future and more than likely going nvidia. The 290 performs about the same as 7870xfire and the 290x in like 9% more shaders for a couple hundred more (I would rather buy new) Both run hot and both suck the power and neither really overclock well from what I have seen and u have to be lucky to get a good card that will OC but even then it's only going to be hotter. Best waiting for nex gen to go a single card.


----------



## kalidae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemotherapy*
> 
> She's not the only Air 540 or the best looking, and she's a little dirty because I've been using her for awhile, but she's mine! Got a 2nd 780 classified coming in soon so we'll see how well these cougar fans stand up to the task of cooling two of these beasts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I love it. Really digging the green. What fans are they?

Edit- cougar fans. I really like them.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoktorTerror*


Very nice, what is that in the front of the case?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemotherapy*
> 
> She's not the only Air 540 or the best looking, and she's a little dirty because I've been using her for awhile, but she's mine! Got a 2nd 780 classified coming in soon so we'll see how well these cougar fans stand up to the task of cooling two of these beasts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Nice to see some more air-cooled Air 540's! What kind of PSU do you have? Reason I am asking is that I almost wish I went with the Classifieds over the SC w/ACX but from what I gather the Classy's pull about 50W more a piece, or 100 W more in SLI and with an RM850 also pushing a 4930 I don't think I have that kind of wattage overhead; SC w/ACX SLI and a 4930 @ 4.6GHz is ok though, even with +100 core/+300 memory.

The cougars should do ok but if youre running 2560x1440 or 4k surround and are actually utilizing the GPU's I would leave the side panel off, more on that in a second. Oh and have you looked into replacing the 120mm on your D14 with a 140mm? I believe the reason why both the Phanteks PH-TC14PE and Noctua NH-D15 are running about 4 C lower load temps is because they have two 140mm fan's, I don't believe there is any appreciable difference is fan surface area between the three air coolers. Now would be the time to upgrade as Noctua just released their 'Industrial' line that now come in black and grey, black without the tabs would look great.

Edit: I just noticed that youre running a 780 Classified and not a 780 Ti Classified so the PSU question may be irrelevant.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> I have the 1000 p2.
> 
> 
> 
> I have maximus vi formula waiting on 4790k.
> trident x 2400mhz 10-12-12-31 32gb total.
> samsung pro 256.
> WD black 2 TB.
> 2x EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified in SLI using EVGA SLI bridge Pro with backplate installed.
> Got 3 of Noctua NF-A14 industrial 2k RPM PWM(2 front, 1 rear).
> 2 of the 3k RPM version but its mounted on the nepton 280L.


Very nice, I don't know if youre aware but the brown rubber tabs on the Industrial Noctua's can be removed, I would try that and if there is no increase in vibration/noise I would keep them off as the kind of break with the vibe of the rest of the case (as Noctuas always have, at least they are making the fans in black and grey now).

Update:

My EVGA backplates arrived today and after extensive testing with them on and off I can safely conclude that although they don't increase the GPU temps, they don't decrease them either.

For testing I ran Unigine Heaven 4.0 at 1920x1080, DX11, AAx4, and Tesselation on Extreme, taking care to wait until idle temps both with the backplates and without were at 32 and 30 C before starting the test and then starting the test exactly about four seconds after you have the ability to do so once the bench renders. I took care to keep ambient as close as possible, around 70 F, and also ran a test at the end with the case completely open, the front and top filters and side-panel removed.

With and without backplates:

Idle:

32 and 30 C (primary and secondary)

Load:

78 and 74 C (as registered at the end of the benchmark or during scene 26 of 26)

Open case:

Idle:

31 and 29 C

Load:

71 and 65 C

So unless youre really wan't the added protection of back-plates, they don't do much on the 780 Ti. I have read that the 780 Ti Classified back-plate however does decrease temps, but who knows, this article/review, among many others, could simply be another advertisement. And that is why I picked up the 780 Ti backplates, there are mixed reports as to their effectiveness in reducing temps, with a few saying they increased them. They do look nice and having it on the primary GPU does provide a little piece of mind when removing and installing under a large air-cooler but to be honest, now that I am nearly finished with putting my Air 540 together and getting everything just right I don't know how much more of that will be happening. I say save your money if youve been considering picking these up. They should be included with the GPU's to begin with, and shame on EVGA for gouging us for another $25 a piece.

http://www.hardwareasylum.com/articles/modding/evga_backplate/page3.aspx

Some other observations, with the open case testing, the noise of the fans, especially when the GPU's go to 100% fan-speed, is more pronounced, but even the case fans that are set to respond to the CPU via PWM were also noticeably louder even at idle or about 60% RPM (that's where I have them at idle). I knew that removing the side-panel would increase the noise of the case but was surprised to find that even removing the air-filters would do so as well.

Right now I am keeping the case buttoned up as I am only playing Mass Effect 2 at 1920x1080 which induces a 25% or so load on the primary GPU even with TexMod/high-res textures. If I step up to an 2560x1440 Asus ROG Swift monitor (if the image quality of this particular TN is truly a departure from existing TN image quality) the increased load in other, more recent games may warrant removing the side-panel, at least when I am using the PC for gaming. And that is really where the lower temps are coming from, with 780 Ti or Titan SLI you really got to let that hot air get out of the case by taking the side-panel off.

The filters are building up a bit of lint and dust so I know that they are doing their job and will keep them on no matter what.

I will try to put a video together later.


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Yes and no, I get a 4.5Ghz overclock with max temps of 59c while prime95 max heat on my 3570k, I run 4.2Ghz everyday and I never see 50c and that's on silent mode.


My [email protected] gets around 42c during gaming but I have fans on max but they are not loud by any means


----------



## excildor

My FX 9370 @ 4.3(stock) never went over 51c in the winter. I've seen as high as 55c on a hot day while gaming. It's got the extra thick 120mm rad.

I'll prob just go with the cheapest Corsair AIOs I can find and mod the bottom if I have to. I err... my wife likes cheap, lol.


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Edit: I just noticed that youre running a 780 Classified and not a 780 Ti Classified so the PSU question may be irrelevant.
> Very nice, I don't know if youre aware but the brown rubber tabs on the Industrial Noctua's can be removed, I would try that and if there is no increase in vibration/noise I would keep them off as the kind of break with the vibe of the rest of the case (as Noctuas always have, at least they are making the fans in black and grey now).


The brown tabs might be removed depending on how it looks like after i install the nepton 280 with the 3k version of the fans.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Very nice, what is that in the front of the case?
> Nice to see some more air-cooled Air 540's! What kind of PSU do you have? Reason I am asking is that I almost wish I went with the Classifieds over the SC w/ACX but from what I gather the Classy's pull about 50W more a piece, or 100 W more in SLI and with an RM850 also pushing a 4930 I don't think I have that kind of wattage overhead; SC w/ACX SLI and a 4930 @ 4.6GHz is ok though, even with +100 core/+300 memory.
> 
> The cougars should do ok but if youre running 2560x1440 or 4k surround and are actually utilizing the GPU's I would leave the side panel off, more on that in a second. Oh and have you looked into replacing the 120mm on your D14 with a 140mm? I believe the reason why both the Phanteks PH-TC14PE and Noctua NH-D15 are running about 4 C lower load temps is because they have two 140mm fan's, I don't believe there is any appreciable difference is fan surface area between the three air coolers. Now would be the time to upgrade as Noctua just released their 'Industrial' line that now come in black and grey, black without the tabs would look great.
> 
> Edit: I just noticed that youre running a 780 Classified and not a 780 Ti Classified so the PSU question may be irrelevant.
> Very nice, I don't know if youre aware but the brown rubber tabs on the Industrial Noctua's can be removed, I would try that and if there is no increase in vibration/noise I would keep them off as the kind of break with the vibe of the rest of the case (as Noctuas always have, at least they are making the fans in black and grey now).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Update:
> 
> My EVGA backplates arrived today and after extensive testing with them on and off I can safely conclude that although they don't increase the GPU temps, they don't decrease them either.
> 
> For testing I ran Unigine Heaven 4.0 at 1920x1080, DX11, AAx4, and Tesselation on Extreme, taking care to wait until idle temps both with the backplates and without were at 32 and 30 C before starting the test and then starting the test exactly about four seconds after you have the ability to do so once the bench renders. I took care to keep ambient as close as possible, around 70 F, and also ran a test at the end with the case completely open, the front and top filters and side-panel removed.
> 
> With and without backplates:
> 
> Idle:
> 
> 32 and 30 C (primary and secondary)
> 
> Load:
> 
> 78 and 74 C (as registered at the end of the benchmark or during scene 26 of 26)
> 
> Open case:
> 
> Idle:
> 
> 31 and 29 C
> 
> Load:
> 
> 71 and 65 C
> 
> So unless youre really wan't the added protection of back-plates, they don't do much on the 780 Ti. I have read that the 780 Ti Classified back-plate however does decrease temps, but who knows, this article/review, among many others, could simply be another advertisement. And that is why I picked up the 780 Ti backplates, there are mixed reports as to their effectiveness in reducing temps, with a few saying they increased them. They do look nice and having it on the primary GPU does provide a little piece of mind when removing and installing under a large air-cooler but to be honest, now that I am nearly finished with putting my Air 540 together and getting everything just right I don't know how much more of that will be happening. I say save your money if youve been considering picking these up. They should be included with the GPU's to begin with, and shame on EVGA for gouging us for another $25 a piece.
> 
> http://www.hardwareasylum.com/articles/modding/evga_backplate/page3.aspx
> 
> Some other observations, with the open case testing, the noise of the fans, especially when the GPU's go to 100% fan-speed, is more pronounced, but even the case fans that are set to respond to the CPU via PWM were also noticeably louder even at idle or about 60% RPM (that's where I have them at idle). I knew that removing the side-panel would increase the noise of the case but was surprised to find that even removing the air-filters would do so as well.
> 
> Right now I am keeping the case buttoned up as I am only playing Mass Effect 2 at 1920x1080 which induces a 25% or so load on the primary GPU even with TexMod/high-res textures. If I step up to an 2560x1440 Asus ROG Swift monitor (if the image quality of this particular TN is truly a departure from existing TN image quality) the increased load in other, more recent games may warrant removing the side-panel, at least when I am using the PC for gaming. And that is really where the lower temps are coming from, with 780 Ti or Titan SLI you really got to let that hot air get out of the case by taking the side-panel off.
> 
> The filters are building up a bit of lint and dust so I know that they are doing their job and will keep them on no matter what.
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to put a video together later.


When I was running the HX850 in my main rig (It was also an overclocked 4770k then) and I was causing the PSU to shut down with my 780 Classifieds in SLI when I was using a little above 1.21v I upgraded to the EVGA G2 1300w so that I could properly overclock them. I plan on getting a kill-a-watt as well so I can actually measure the wattage I'm pulling from the wall.

Also, I receive my AX1500i, I'll pick one up and test what happens when I'm pumping 1.5v+ through my CPU amd 1.45 on each GPU.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> When I was running the HX850 in my main rig (It was also an overclocked 4770k then) and I was causing the PSU to shut down with my 780 Classifieds in SLI when I was using a little above 1.21v I upgraded to the EVGA G2 1300w so that I could properly overclock them. I plan on getting a kill-a-watt as well so I can actually measure the wattage I'm pulling from the wall.
> 
> Also, I receive my AX1500i, I'll pick one up and test what happens when I'm pumping 1.5v+ through my CPU amd 1.45 on each GPU.


Yeah from what I've read increasing the voltage as required with higher clocks really increases the power draw. 1.45V on air?! Surely you jest.

RM850 here and no issue 780 Ti SC w/ACX SLI +100 core/+300 memory @ default 1.187V.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2319124

Default clocks:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2319032


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> My [email protected] gets around 42c during gaming but I have fans on max but they are not loud by any means


Yeah but gaming does not stress a CPU at all.
I'm lucky to see 42c while gaming, also remember you have your cards technically on water, mine is dumping all the hot air into the case (for now).
Prime96 or linx an tell the the temps. I get about 61c running linx @4.5Ghz.

I've made a little modification to the front filter, allowed a lot more air to pass through, there is a risk you could tear it, but I manage not to.

What I could tell the plastic cross bars were blocking a fair amount of air flow getting trough the filter.
Once I carefully removed most of them you could actually feel air being pulled through on the lowest fan setting, where before you couldn't feel anything until you cranked up the fan.
Yes its not pretty, but it practical and you can't see it behind the grill unless you look hard.

It doesn't make the mesh flimsy or suck into the fan, its still as tight as it was before, left 1 top horizontal bar to maintain structural stability.
I separated the mesh from the crossbars with my finger, it come apart pretty easily actually.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Yeah from what I've read increasing the voltage as required with higher clocks really increases the power draw. 1.45V on air?! Surely you jest.
> 
> RM850 here and no issue 780 Ti SC w/ACX SLI +100 core/+300 memory @ default 1.187V.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2319124
> 
> Default clocks:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2319032


No, on water


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Yeah but gaming does not stress a CPU at all.
> I'm lucky to see 42c while gaming, also remember you have your cards technically on water, mine is dumping all the hot air into the case (for now).
> Prime96 or linx an tell the the temps. I get about 61c running linx @4.5Ghz.
> 
> I've made a little modification to the front filter, allowed a lot more air to pass through, there is a risk you could tear it, but I manage not to.
> 
> What I could tell the plastic cross bars were blocking a fair amount of air flow getting trough the filter.
> Once I carefully removed most of them you could actually feel air being pulled through on the lowest fan setting, where before you couldn't feel anything until you cranked up the fan.
> Yes its not pretty, but it practical and you can't see it behind the grill unless you look hard.
> 
> It doesn't make the mesh flimsy or suck into the fan, its still as tight as it was before, left 1 top horizontal bar to maintain structural stability.
> I separated the mesh from the crossbars with my finger, it come apart pretty easily actually.


Yeah with the two factory 140mm fans I see this as being beneficial but not with 3 120mm fans as the bars aren't in the way then. This is a good tip for those who intend to stick with 2x 140mm. I really wish the air 540 had an optional side-panel that could accommodate a 120mm fan like the Corsair 600T and Rosewill Armor EVO have, this way we could evacuate the exhaust from multiple Titan's/780's etc. while still keeping the unit enclosed and minimizing dust and debris.

As soon as I step up to 2560x1440 and play a game that has both my 780 Ti's at 75% load sustained the side-panel will be coming off, likely long-term (or as long as I am playing said game).

I don't know if you read my previous post but I am seeing a 7 and 9 C reduction in Unigine Heaven 4.0 peak load temps with the side panel removed. If you go SLI with GK110, removing the side-panel during high GPU load becomes a matter of necessity.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> No, on water


Nice, yeah the Classy's really only shine on water where they can push more than 1.21 V safely. In fact, I think they were designed solely for water cooling as the extra power delivery really doesn't mean anything until you push more than 1.2V which can only be accomplished on water.

Update:

Now that ambient is coming down I am seeing GPU idle temps of 25 and 24 C (65-70 F ambient), down from 30-32 and 28-30 typically seen during the day or with an ambient of around 70-75 F. I think this might be lower than without the backplates, which would make sense as with the lower ambient they are cooling down and in turn cooling the GPU's down. For some idea, I am sure youve all touched a car's metal body panel during a late cool evening or early in the morning and similarly on a hot day. The metal seems to amplify whatever ambient is.


----------



## Hemotherapy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalidae*
> 
> I love it. Really digging the green. What fans are they?
> 
> Edit- cougar fans. I really like them.


Thanks









These are the fans:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553014

Cougar of course, I considered doing noctua but I couldn't stand the look of them ALL over the case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Nice to see some more air-cooled Air 540's! What kind of PSU do you have? Reason I am asking is that I almost wish I went with the Classifieds over the SC w/ACX but from what I gather the Classy's pull about 50W more a piece, or 100 W more in SLI and with an RM850 also pushing a 4930 I don't think I have that kind of wattage overhead; SC w/ACX SLI and a 4930 @ 4.6GHz is ok though, even with +100 core/+300 memory.
> 
> The cougars should do ok but if youre running 2560x1440 or 4k surround and are actually utilizing the GPU's I would leave the side panel off, more on that in a second. Oh and have you looked into replacing the 120mm on your D14 with a 140mm? I believe the reason why both the Phanteks PH-TC14PE and Noctua NH-D15 are running about 4 C lower load temps is because they have two 140mm fan's, I don't believe there is any appreciable difference is fan surface area between the three air coolers. Now would be the time to upgrade as Noctua just released their 'Industrial' line that now come in black and grey, black without the tabs would look great.
> 
> Edit: I just noticed that youre running a 780 Classified and not a 780 Ti Classified so the PSU question may be irrelevant.
> Very nice, I don't know if youre aware but the brown rubber tabs on the Industrial Noctua's can be removed, I would try that and if there is no increase in vibration/noise I would keep them off as the kind of break with the vibe of the rest of the case (as Noctuas always have, at least they are making the fans in black and grey now).


I know right? I always joke with my friends after seeing this thread I think they should just rename it Water 540 because thats all anyone does with it! Didn't know how much more classies draw over the SC, but I'm currently using this. I'm thinking it should be enough for when I go SLI, 2 780 Classies and a 4770k.

Cougars are running my 1440p panel atm. nice temps, near max settings in Wildstar it'll hover around 61-63c, under more of a load from something like AC4 it'll get to 70-71c.

I'll have to think about leaving the side off, Not sure I can do that with my cats around, I'll be curious to see what temps are like once I get the 2nd 780, I feel like it won't be so bad just because of the airflow this case has. Still debating after going SLI if I should stick with negative pressure or flip my top fans around to intakes and do positive pressure...

Wife would kill be if I upgraded to a D15 (originally bought a hyper 212 evo and upgraded to this) so my best bet would be to buy another 140mm. I didn't even know the D15 had a 140mm on the front, I figured you did a 120mm on the front for airflow purposes for the 2nd one. I'll have to think about it. I'm only pushing my 4770k to 4.3 right now and the temps are great.

the new noctua's definitely look better, I'll have to consider getting them and using nzxt hue or something to light it up in green...If the tabs can't be removed it wouldn't be the end of the world, I could always plasti dip them green


----------



## pdasterly

Same here, I wish corsair would offer a side-panel pre-cut for one of those really big fans(200mm) or at least twin 120mm, so I don't have to hackup my case


----------



## pdasterly

Are you guys running fan controllers in your 5.25 bay, if so how do you feel about giving up cd/dvd-rom. I don't miss mine. I just put cd in laptop and copy to usb flash drive


----------



## Hemotherapy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Nice, yeah the Classy's really only shine on water where they can push more than 1.21 V safely. In fact, I think they were designed solely for water cooling as the extra power delivery really doesn't mean anything until you push more than 1.2V which can only be accomplished on water.


I'm guessing you're meaning once they start going up to like, 170%+ power? I've cranked mine up to the 1.35v notch for glory runs on benchmarks and gamed with them like that for AC4 at the highest clock I could go before seeing artficating without issues. Something like +202 core / +500 mem, no problems at all, they start to heat up around 130% power, and I'll see ~72-74c temps.

This whole classified stuff is just really confusing to me when people post their clocks/voltages, I mean I can't run it at a high clock @ 1.35v 24/7 at 200% full power (going off of what I see in Precision X) but while gaming in games, most definitely. I don't have a game that pushes this thing that high.

So when people post their stable clocks are they just posting the highest clocks/volt they can use while doing the Test on precision x without hitting their personal temp target?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> Same here, I wish corsair would offer a side-panel pre-cut for one of those really big fans(200mm) or at least twin 120mm, so I don't have to hackup my case


That would be so cool. I thought about just buying another left side panel and dremeling pieces out for fans.


----------



## 810fr34k

Hello everyone! I must say, there are some pretty nice looking rigs in here. Here are just a few shots of the current state of my "mild" AMD build... I say current state just because I know I'll be adding, changing, or even removing stuff from here... The good ole money pit...













Specs:
Corsair Carbide Air 540 case (Best case ever IMHO...)
AMD FX-9370
Asrock FX990 Extreme 9 motherboard
2 XFX R9 270X's (Only one in the pic... testing each card for max overclocking)
Corsair H110
Antec HCG 850w PSU
32GB Patriot Viper DDR3 1866mhz ram
NZXT SentryMix 2 Fan controller
Samsung 840 Evo 250gb SSD
WD Green 1TB 7200rpm HDD
Corsair M60 mouse
Creative Labs Tactic3D Fury stereo headset
Some old school AT mechanical keyboard from the 1970's keyboard converted to PS/2
Modded RF board from an RROD Xbox360 plugged into mobo USB header.
Smartboard i6052 52" Touchcreen/Digital Whiteboard (NECs521)


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *810fr34k*
> 
> Hello everyone! I must say, there are some pretty nice looking rigs in here. Here are just a few shots of the current state of my "mild" AMD build... I say current state just because I know I'll be adding, changing, or even removing stuff from here... The good ole money pit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> Corsair Carbide Air 540 case (Best case ever IMHO...)
> AMD FX-9370
> Asrock FX990 Extreme 9 motherboard
> 2 XFX R9 270X's (Only one in the pic... testing each card for max overclocking)
> Corsair H110
> Antec HCG 850w PSU
> 32GB Patriot Viper DDR3 1866mhz ram
> NZXT SentryMix 2 Fan controller
> Samsung 840 Evo 250gb SSD
> WD Green 1TB 7200rpm HDD
> Corsair M60 mouse
> Creative Labs Tactic3D Fury stereo headset
> Some old school AT mechanical keyboard from the 1970's keyboard converted to PS/2
> Modded RF board from an RROD Xbox360 plugged into mobo USB header.
> Smartboard i6052 52" Touchcreen/Digital Whiteboard (NECs521)


Nice red, is that paint? Looks like you have room for two more fans


----------



## 810fr34k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> Nice red, is that paint? Looks like you have room for two more fans


It's paint. Dupli-color Metalcast red with the silver undercoat. Decided to spray the window and it ended up looking legit. Still on the fence on what fans to get for the front, have two temporary Antec 120mm's on there. On the radiator, unfortunately push/pull doesn't fit on the top with 4 140's and my motherboard, bummer... Tried push pull on the front but it was heating up the video cards pretty bad especially when they were in crossfire.


----------



## kalidae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *810fr34k*
> 
> Hello everyone! I must say, there are some pretty nice looking rigs in here. Here are just a few shots of the current state of my "mild" AMD build... I say current state just because I know I'll be adding, changing, or even removing stuff from here... The good ole money pit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> Corsair Carbide Air 540 case (Best case ever IMHO...)
> AMD FX-9370
> Asrock FX990 Extreme 9 motherboard
> 2 XFX R9 270X's (Only one in the pic... testing each card for max overclocking)
> Corsair H110
> Antec HCG 850w PSU
> 32GB Patriot Viper DDR3 1866mhz ram
> NZXT SentryMix 2 Fan controller
> Samsung 840 Evo 250gb SSD
> WD Green 1TB 7200rpm HDD
> Corsair M60 mouse
> Creative Labs Tactic3D Fury stereo headset
> Some old school AT mechanical keyboard from the 1970's keyboard converted to PS/2
> Modded RF board from an RROD Xbox360 plugged into mobo USB header.
> Smartboard i6052 52" Touchcreen/Digital Whiteboard (NECs521)


Is the window tinted red? Mine is also an AMD build in fact ours are very similar, my CPU is an 8350 @4.65ghz (yours is an overclocked 8350) I have 2 7870 in crossfire which are just the old version of the rebadged 270x, I have 16gb of patriot viper (black mamba) 2133mhz @ 2410mhz, same WD green 1TB, we both have the h110 but I'm running spectre pros and of course the same case







nice build, we don't see enough AMD builds.


----------



## pdasterly

Yes I think my power plug was In the way of upper rear fan, I have my gpu aio coolers blowing hot air over cards, surprisingly it dropped temps by over 10c. No disrespect but amd cpu is garbage. I bought the flagship fx cpu with formula-z board(power greedy). Ended up returning as you can get 4770k and rog board for same price if not cheaper and it will run circles around the amd stuff. Plus power cconsumption is less than half, you power bill savings will pay for the Intel system alone. I thought the amd cpu and gpu would mesh together nicely but amd cpu are just too far behind. Coming from I7 950 cpu


----------



## kalidae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> Yes I think my power plug was In the way of upper rear fan, I have my gpu aio coolers blowing hot air over cards, surprisingly it dropped temps by over 10c. No disrespect but amd cpu is garbage. I bought the flagship fx cpu with formula-z board(power greedy). Ended up returning as you can get 4770k and rog board for same price if not cheaper and it will run circles around the amd stuff. Plus power cconsumption is less than half, you power bill savings will pay for the Intel system alone







That video is a little old now but it compares the 8350 with the 3570k which is still a very nice CPU. People always say "you are going to spend so much money per year on electricity with amd" those 2 processors have an electricity difference of $17 per year. You couldn't buy an intel system for that , you could get a decent fan but that's it. Worth the watch. When I bought my 8350 the 3570k was more expensive and the 4770k was way more expensive again. Current price here in aus the 8350 $239 and the 4770k $389 and the 3570 non K is $249, at those prices the 4770k should run circles around the 8350 for that price but I doubt it uses HALF the power of a 8350, realistically you aren't saving much money at all because at these prices here you spent $150 more for the initial cost but amd will use maybe $20 a year more, $60 in 3 years it would take roughly 6 7 maybe 8 years to spend that $150 on electricity using the amd that u spent initially buying the 4770k. Watch it, it's a sweet video and If you guys haven't seen tek syndicate it's a great channel for us pc junkies.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemotherapy*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the fans:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553014
> 
> Cougar of course, I considered doing noctua but I couldn't stand the look of them ALL over the case.
> I know right? I always joke with my friends after seeing this thread I think they should just rename it Water 540 because thats all anyone does with it! Didn't know how much more classies draw over the SC, but I'm currently using this. I'm thinking it should be enough for when I go SLI, 2 780 Classies and a 4770k.
> 
> Cougars are running my 1440p panel atm. nice temps, near max settings in Wildstar it'll hover around 61-63c, under more of a load from something like AC4 it'll get to 70-71c.
> 
> I'll have to think about leaving the side off, Not sure I can do that with my cats around, I'll be curious to see what temps are like once I get the 2nd 780, I feel like it won't be so bad just because of the airflow this case has. Still debating after going SLI if I should stick with negative pressure or flip my top fans around to intakes and do positive pressure...
> 
> Wife would kill be if I upgraded to a D15 (originally bought a hyper 212 evo and upgraded to this) so my best bet would be to buy another 140mm. I didn't even know the D15 had a 140mm on the front, I figured you did a 120mm on the front for airflow purposes for the 2nd one. I'll have to think about it. I'm only pushing my 4770k to 4.3 right now and the temps are great.
> 
> the new noctua's definitely look better, I'll have to consider getting them and using nzxt hue or something to light it up in green...If the tabs can't be removed it wouldn't be the end of the world, I could always plasti dip them green


Cougars are good fan's I almost went with them before discovering the Noiseblocker Bionic E-Loop B-14 P's and couldn't resist the innovative fan design and the white color. This fan comparison article really influenced my decision:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1389355/fan-testing-round-12-begins-thanks-to-cpachris-and-prymus-nb-e-loop-sp120-nf-f12-cougar-vortex-pwm-vortex-red-led-pirahna-ap-45

Pertaining to 780 SLI, you should still continue to see similar temps as what is now a moderate load on one GPU will be shared with the additional GPU thereby reducing the temps in that way, but if you are playing a game that exerts moderate to high load on both GPU's you can expect to see 5-7 C higher on your primary, or from say 71 to 76-78 C and whatever youre seeing primary right now will be what you will see on your secondary, or about 71 C, with the side-panel on of course.

Considering keeping your cats out of your computer while it is running and youre preoccupied, one idea would be to simply put some chicken wire there were the side-panel normal is, although you probably wouldn't want to post any pictures of that up here on the forum lol.

D14 vs. D15, to someone unfamiliar with the two they are very very similar looking, it is only you who thinks the D15 looks better, mainly because its newer and of slightly different design. Before you get set on the D15 let me tell you my story. I had initially settled on the D15 but while waiting for it to become available, the day before my pre-order was to ship I discovered that the D15 does indeed block the first PCI-E slot on certain motherboards, in my case the Rampage IV Black, and also the Rampage IV Extreme that has the same CPU socket to first PCI-E slot distance. If your D14 just barely accommodates your GPU in the first PCI-E slot, and you don't have say 5mm to spare, then the D15 will not fit with your motherboard as it is 10mm wider. Again, the performance improvement is because it has two 140mm fans.

That GPU should be adequate but I am not positive, I do know that 780 Ti Classified pulls 325W as compared to the 275W of EVGA 780 TI SC w/ACX on default clocks and voltage. If youre not aware, this power calculater might help you, I used it when piecing together my rig as I wanted to have some room to expand by way of adding another 780 Ti and 2x780 Ti and 4930 come in safely under 850W. Your PSU is actually better than mine! I am using an RM850.

http://www.extreme.outervision.com/PSUEngine

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139056&cm_re=corsair_rm850-_-17-139-056-_-Product

You should put an Incredible Hulk sticker on your Air 540 lol!

Edit: I forgot to tell you that I earlier this evening I experimented with having the two top 140mm fans (formerly in the front of the case) as both intake and exhaust and it seems there is greater benefit to running them as intake, particularly if youre running a large air cooler as the front upper fan as exhaust will otherwise evacuate the air coming in from the top 120mm front fan which is pretty pointless if you ask me (one way to look at airflow is as water with the job of flowing over components and removing heat, if an intake fan is positioned right next to an exhaust fan at 90 degrees then the air from that intake fan is going to go right out the exhaust fan! Imagine it as a water spigot and a water drain.) By have the top front fan as intake it is amplifying the air coming in from the upper fan in front of the case and also helping to pressurize the case and make hot stagnant air uncomfortable. As for the rear upper fan, having it as intake as well seems to keep the heat-sink bridge at the back of the case cooler AND both fans as intake are blowing cold air right down over the memory modules whose copper heat-spreaders need airflow to dissipate all that heat.

Everything I've read says top fans as exhaust is best but doing my own experiments has shown that in this case, pardon the pun, if youre doing air cooling intake might be better.

Oh and the CPU temps were slightly higher with the fans as exhaust, no difference in GPU peak load temps except it seems to take them longer to get down to idle temps and even then they are 1-2 C higher at idle as compared to having the top fans as intake.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> Are you guys running fan controllers in your 5.25 bay, if so how do you feel about giving up cd/dvd-rom. I don't miss mine. I just put cd in laptop and copy to usb flash drive


Well I recently experimented with plugging my boot drive, an SSD, into one of the 6GB/s SATA ports on the mobo and was very distressed to find that it isn't as simple as turning the computer off and changing it around, upon boot up the drive wasn't to be found among the list of drives in BIOS and Windows was asking for the resource c.d. for start-up repair. If I didn't have a disc drive I would have been SOL. In fact, this is the primary reason keeping a disc drive is important.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemotherapy*
> 
> I'm guessing you're meaning once they start going up to like, 170%+ power? I've cranked mine up to the 1.35v notch for glory runs on benchmarks and gamed with them like that for AC4 at the highest clock I could go before seeing artficating without issues. Something like +202 core / +500 mem, no problems at all, they start to heat up around 130% power, and I'll see ~72-74c temps.
> 
> This whole classified stuff is just really confusing to me when people post their clocks/voltages, I mean I can't run it at a high clock @ 1.35v 24/7 at 200% full power (going off of what I see in Precision X) but while gaming in games, most definitely. I don't have a game that pushes this thing that high.
> 
> So when people post their stable clocks are they just posting the highest clocks/volt they can use while doing the Test on precision x without hitting their personal temp target?
> That would be so cool. I thought about just buying another left side panel and dremeling pieces out for fans.


Oh I take it youre talking about a Skynet bios that allows you to go to 200% power? Yeah you know I am still becoming acquainted with these GPU's and one thing I read recently is that the Classified and EVGA Titan Black actually have binned GPU's, and I mean the GPU itself not the entire graphics card, similar to how the 4960 is a binned CPU as compared to the 4930. I think this would go some way in explaining why I cannot push my primary past +120 core without seeing artifacts (haven't tried the new, secondary GPU but I am assuming the same) unless I am mistaken and increasing voltage also reduces artifacts. So yeah if that's the case, Classified is definitely worth the extra $50 or so (it was actually recently on sale for the same price as SC w/ACX on newegg). But when I initially was pricing out components 780 TI Classified wasn't on sale, and the $20 rebate wasn't applicable to it so it was a price difference approaching $100 ($679 for SC w/ACX vs. $759 for Classified).

1.35V on air, youre very brave my friend, but I suppose you have the right card for that as long as youre not seeing insane temperatures, and dual vbios is also very nice.


----------



## pdasterly

My 4770k with rog maximus vi hero, $420
Fx with formula z, $550ish. 800 with psu. The amd is 220watt cpu


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> Yes I think my power plug was In the way of upper rear fan, I have my gpu aio coolers blowing hot air over cards, surprisingly it dropped temps by over 10c. No disrespect but amd cpu is garbage. I bought the flagship fx cpu with formula-z board(power greedy). Ended up returning as you can get 4770k and rog board for same price if not cheaper and it will run circles around the amd stuff. Plus power cconsumption is less than half, you power bill savings will pay for the Intel system alone. I thought the amd cpu and gpu would mesh together nicely but amd cpu are just too far behind. Coming from I7 950 cpu


You are wrong. You cannot get a 4770k and a ROG board for the same price as an 8350 and a good motherboard for it (UD7, Extreme 9, Crosshair IV)

8350 price? 179. 4770k price? 340. Motherboard price? comparable.

Don't get me wrong, the 4770k is a better processor, but you cannot just pick them up for the same price. No one in their right mind would ever purchase another 8350 again if that were the case. The 8350 has a very compelling value option when being as good as or almost as good as the 4670k for gaming and better (slightly) for CPU intensive things like video rendering and photo editing. Basically anything that will take full advantage of all of those cores. However, the 4670k (and 4770k) have much better single core performance and will outshine the 8350 on games that are poorly multi-threaded or only take advantage of 2-3 cores.

Unless you are running something like [email protected] or something else very CPU intensive, you will never see the power savings you are talking about by switching to Intel. I don't remember the article that oulined this, but my point still stands.

There is no reason to bash Intel, AMD, or Nvidia in this thread. This thread is about the case and people's experience with it. Fanboying or hating on someone's part choice is not something I find acceptable in this thread. Sure, there might be better options available and feel free to suggest them, but do not bash someone for choosing what parts they did.

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Cougars are good fan's I almost went with them before discovering the Noiseblocker Bionic E-Loop B-14 P's and couldn't resist the innovative fan design and the white color. This fan comparison article really influenced my decision:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1389355/fan-testing-round-12-begins-thanks-to-cpachris-and-prymus-nb-e-loop-sp120-nf-f12-cougar-vortex-pwm-vortex-red-led-pirahna-ap-45
> 
> Pertaining to 780 SLI, you should still continue to see similar temps as what is now a moderate load on one GPU will be shared with the additional GPU thereby reducing the temps in that way, but if you are playing a game that exerts moderate to high load on both GPU's you can expect to see 5-7 C higher on your primary, or from say 71 to 76-78 C and whatever youre seeing primary right now will be what you will see on your secondary, or about 71 C, with the side-panel on of course.
> 
> Considering keeping your cats out of your computer while it is running and youre preoccupied, one idea would be to simply put some chicken wire there were the side-panel normal is, although you probably wouldn't want to post any pictures of that up here on the forum lol.
> 
> D14 vs. D15, to someone unfamiliar with the two they are very very similar looking, it is only you who thinks the D15 looks better, mainly because its newer and of slightly different design. Before you get set on the D15 let me tell you my story. I had initially settled on the D15 but while waiting for it to become available, the day before my pre-order was to ship I discovered that the D15 does indeed block the first PCI-E slot on certain motherboards, in my case the Rampage IV Black, and also the Rampage IV Extreme that has the same CPU socket to first PCI-E slot distance. If your D14 just barely accommodates your GPU in the first PCI-E slot, and you don't have say 5mm to spare, then the D15 will not fit with your motherboard as it is 10mm wider. Again, the performance improvement is because it has two 140mm fans.
> 
> You should put an Incredible Hulk sticker on your Air 540 lol!
> Well I recently experimented with plugging my boot drive, and SSD, into one of the 6GB/s SATA ports on the mobo and was very distressed to find that it isn't as simple as turning the computer off and changing it around, upon boot up the drive wasn't to be found among the list of drives in BIOS and Windows was asking for the resource c.d. for start-up repair. If I didn't have a disc drive I would have been SOL. In fact, this is the primary reason keeping a disc drive is important.
> 
> 
> Oh I take it youre talking about a Skynet bios that allows you to go to 200% power? Yeah you know I am still becoming acquainted with these GPU's and one thing I read recently is that the Classified and EVGA Titan Black actually have binned GPU's, and I mean the GPU itself not the entire graphics card, similar to how the 4960 is a binned CPU as compared to the 4930. I think this would go some way in explaining why I cannot push my primary past +120 core without seeing artifacts (haven't tried the new, secondary GPU but I am assuming the same). Unless I am mistaken and increasing voltage also reduces artifacts. So yeah if that's the case, Classified is definitely worth the extra $50 or so (it was actually recently on sale for the same price as SC w/ACX on newegg). But when I initially was pricing out components 780 TI Classified wasn't on sale, and the $20 rebate wasn't applicable to it so it was a price difference approaching $100 ($679 for SC w/ACX vs. $759 for Classified).
> 
> 1.35V on air, youre very brave my friend, but I suppose you have the right card for that as long as youre not seeing insane temperatures, and dual vbios is also very nice.


The classifieds are not binned, but the chips are tiered. The 780Ti Classified Kingpin is binned for LN2, but the regular classified is not. There are some other cards that are binned like the MSI Lightning and the Galaxy HOF V20.


----------



## pdasterly

Clearly said no disrepect buddy. also was referring to amd flagship cpu which is approx 300 also. Im speaking from experience not from the heart. 220w cpu vs. 90w cpu????


----------



## jameyscott

Okay, well if you are comparing it the the 9590 I can understand, but we both know that's just a binned chip. I find it silly to compare the two because it's like saying the 4960x is miles better than the 4930k. The 4960x is just a slighlty better binned 4930k. (Which are both just Xeon rejects.







)

The only reason I mention the 8350 is because on a good board like the ones I mention you can expect to achieve overclocks near the 9590 levels assuming you have the cooling.

I didn't mean to single you out on that, I've just seen a lot of bashing among members lately and I wanted it to stop. No need to report people over silly things like saying X is better than Y and x is crap because xyz. I just don't see any need for it.


----------



## pdasterly

Not a bash just an opinion. Like everything else in life you make your own decisions. If I had amd stuff would I dump based on some jerks opinion. No but I would take into consideration. Again speaking from experience, I have all my receipts trying to get the most from my system. Dont be mad, I was treated the same way when I purchased what I thought was a killer ssystem. Lookup my thread titled metro ll low fps


----------



## kalidae

Scroll up and watch my link actually....






Here's the truth about AMD power consumption. This 8350 overclocked to 5ghz (same spec as the flagship) and compared to an oc 3570k AND the difference in your electricity bill per year. It's really interesting.


----------



## jameyscott

My point though is that the AMD CPUs are not garbage. I'm not saying that the 9370 or the 9590 are worth the money, but they aren't garbage. (9370 can be great if you find it on sale for a great price)

Whether or not someone would sell their gear based on what someone said on these forums is unlikely, but still you shouldn't bash others for owning that hardware.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> EDIT:
> The classifieds are not binned, but the chips are tiered. The 780Ti Classified Kingpin is binned for LN2, but the regular classified is not. There are some other cards that are binned like the MSI Lightning and the Galaxy HOF V20.


Oh I see, you definitely know your stuff, thanks for the clarification. Any idea as to why I can't go higher than +120 core without seeing artifacts? Does increasing voltage eliminate them?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Oh I see, you definitely know your stuff, thanks for the clarification. Any idea as to why I can't go higher than +120 core without seeing artifacts? Does increasing voltage eliminate them?


A voltage bump may or may not elimate artifacting. It completely depends on the "silicon lottery" and whether or not you lucked out and you chip will scale with voltage. Some chips will either take well to the voltage and continue to scale or will not take to the voltage all that well and will either just not go higher or will take an absurd amount of voltage to move up in mhz. Same thing with CPUs. You will eventually hit a voltage wall where no matter how many volts you throw at either chip (CPU or GPU) it will just not go any higher.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalidae*
> 
> Scroll up and watch my link actually....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the truth about AMD power consumption. This 8350 overclocked to 5ghz (same spec as the flagship) and compared to an oc 3570k AND the difference in your electricity bill per year. It's really interesting.


I take TekSyndicate's stuff with a grain of salt. Some of his videos are less than stellar when it comes to proof such as his one's about audio. My gosh.. those audio ones... Anyway, what he is assuming is that it will always be 123 watts difference throughout the whole gaming session/rendering/whatever else at full load. Which we both know is highly unlikely.

There are also a few other problems with their testing. One of them being, they didn't even mention the PSU they were using on both systems. Pulling wattage from the wall means nothing if you are using two different PSUs because they will both be at different efficiency (Even if they are both 80+ gold rated)


----------



## pdasterly

Well at least we can agree to disagree. Im such a cheap arse, when I got the fx to replace my I7 950 I was totally disappointed, what a waste of 800


----------



## kalidae

That's true but they did say that everything else was exactly the same I'd assume the PSUs were as well. I find that test rather good and yeah he is assuming max load for both CPUs because max load is what's going to be draining the most power, it wouldn't be a comparison if he added idles into the situation because that just wouldn't be a possible scenario. The point was merely that AMD doesnt drain the power like everyone says and full load for an entire year shows that. Either way, I have heard so many people say that an amd electricity bill would pay for an intel build, this proves that it wouldn't whether it's got idle in the scenario or full load for an entire year, 2,3,4,5,6 whatever. I'm not an AMD fanboy, all my past builds have been intel but I was cheap this time haha.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalidae*
> 
> That's true but they did say that everything else was exactly the same I'd assume the PSUs were as well. I find that test rather good and yeah he is assuming max load for both CPUs because max load is what's going to be draining the most power, it wouldn't be a comparison if he added idles into the situation because that just wouldn't be a possible scenario. The point was merely that AMD doesnt drain the power like everyone says and full load for an entire year shows that. Either way, I have heard so many people say that an amd electricity bill would pay for an intel build, this proves that it wouldn't whether it's got idle in the scenario or full load for an entire year, 2,3,4,5,6 whatever. I'm not an AMD fanboy, all my past builds have been intel but I was cheap this time haha.


I have to admit, I didn't fully watch the video, so I must have skipped over him saying they were both the same, but he did say the 3570k was "only" at 4.5Ghz, which I feel like is a major factor if it was at 5Ghz like the 8350 I don't think the gap would have been that big.

Yes, it will draw more power and will raise you power bill slighlty but I don't think that's really an issue considering we have GPUs with 230-250w TDPs. heck, the 295X2 has a freaking 500w TDP....

I'm not trying to disagree that the AMD FX chips aren't power hungry, because they definitely are. I'm just saying that it is honestly negligible unless you live somewhere you have a high kWh (something like 25 cents or above)

No testing is perfect, I just usually find TekSyndicate's testing usually flawed in more ways than other's.


----------



## pdasterly

I like amd based on value but their cpu is just too far behind. I started building system around 290x xfire and the amd stuff just dosent hold a candle compared to intel. 6-core xeon is under 100 bux right now, socket 1366, but Good luck finding decent mobo for decent price. Wasent bashing your purchase, idk how you got your system. You might have good friends who give you stuff. I just rather someone learn from my past mistakes instead of doing what I did. I needed system that would compliment my gpu's. I attempted to go all amd but it just didnt work out. this is my first personal system since amd first split from intel and dropped the athlon xp. Yes im a fanboy of whatever works based on price/performance. I did say no disrespect?


----------



## kalidae

We agree on the same thing, the reason I posted it was just for everyone to watch. The video is interesting and it can change people's opinions when it comes to the FX processors especially if they have an intel friend saying " that chip will cost you billions in electricity" honestly the Fx chips perform well, they are cheap and they run games as good as intel, the difference will be minor, a few fps here and there but they make a great budget PC. Anyways these Air 540s are awesome cases.... Speaking of cases has anyone seen the bitfenix atlas? It looks like it's going to be amazing.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> I like amd based on value but their cpu is just too far behind. I started building system around 290x xfire and the amd stuff just dosent hold a candle compared to intel. 6-core xeon is under 100 bux right now, socket 1366, but Good luck finding decent mobo for decent price. Wasent bashing your purchase, idk how you got your system. You might have good friends who give you stuff. I just rather someone learn from my past mistakes instead of doing what I did. I needed system that would compliment my gpu's. I attempted to go all amd but it just didnt work out. this is my first personal system since amd first split from intel and dropped the athlon xp.


That's all I was trying to say, AMD CPUs are a great value.

I don't have a AMD chip. I only go for max performance. I have a 3930k in my main system and a 4820k in my second. The 4820k will later be upgraded to another 3930k or maybe a 4930k depending on what I can find used.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalidae*
> 
> We agree on the same thing, the reason I posted it was just for everyone to watch. The video is interesting and it can change people's opinions when it comes to the FX processors especially if they have an intel friend saying " that chip will cost you billions in electricity" honestly the Fx chips perform well, they are cheap and they run games as good as intel, the difference will be minor, a few fps here and there but they make a great budget PC. Anyways these Air 540s are awesome cases.... Speaking of cases has anyone seen the bitfenix atlas? It looks like it's going to be amazing.


I just took a look at that case. Looks pretty good, but definitely a style that not everyone will like. Sorta like the Air 540, lol.


----------



## kalidae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> I like amd based on value but their cpu is just too far behind. I started building system around 290x xfire and the amd stuff just dosent hold a candle compared to intel. 6-core xeon is under 100 bux right now, socket 1366, but Good luck finding decent mobo for decent price. Wasent bashing your purchase, idk how you got your system. You might have good friends who give you stuff. I just rather someone learn from my past mistakes instead of doing what I did. I needed system that would compliment my gpu's. I attempted to go all amd but it just didnt work out


Your 290x crossfire + your 220w CPU...you wouldn't even need a heater in your room. I'm disappointed in amd latest GPUs, the 290s just aren't that great, very power hungry and the heat is ridiculous. It seems like you chose the worst AMD combination regarding electricity usage and heat.


----------



## pdasterly

I run nzxt bracket, system is whisper quiet
And even with max fan speed, its still quieter than reference 290x which sounds like 747 taking off. Well generally speaking anyone would think the amd stuff is built to compliment each other, top gpu with their top cpu and mobo. The flagship fx cpu dosent oc very well. No heater required more like a sauna. Im a consumer just like you. The 290x was a no brainer, I got two new cards water cooled for less than price of 780ti


----------



## kalidae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> That's all I was trying to say, AMD CPUs are a great value.
> 
> I don't have a AMD chip. I only go for max performance. I have a 3930k in my main system and a 4820k in my second. The 4820k will later be upgraded to another 3930k or maybe a 4930k depending on what I can find used.
> I just took a look at that case. Looks pretty good, but definitely a style that not everyone will like. Sorta like the Air 540, lol.


Exactly, it's like the air 540 (but kind of ugly) similar style but much more flexible. You can mount heaps more rads so for everyone that likes the water540 then the bitfenix atlas is worth looking at.


----------



## Wiz766

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Try using a decent browser, maybe Firefox or Internet Explorer.


I really hope you are joking about IE


----------



## kalidae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> I run nzxt bracket, system is whisper quiet
> And even with max fan speed, its still quieter than reference 290x which sounds like 747 taking off. Well generally speaking anyone would think the amd stuff is built to compliment each other, top gpu with their top cpu and mobo.


When I built my amd system I thought the fx 8350 would compliment the 7870xfire but all it did was give me more options in CCC. I now have graphics and CPU overdrive woot. Haha. Sif I'd use cpu overdrive in ccc anyway, manual OC is the only way to go. Keeping it all AMD isn't worth it so if the Next series of amd GPUs are like the 290s then Nvidia will be the way to go for me.


----------



## pdasterly

Has anyone changed the power button led color, I want to switch to red to match my system


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalidae*
> 
> When I built my amd system I thought the fx 8350 would compliment the 7870xfire but all it did was give me more options in CCC. I now have graphics and CPU overdrive woot. Haha. Sif I'd use cpu overdrive in ccc anyway, manual OC is the only way to go. Keeping it all AMD isn't worth it so if the Next series of amd GPUs are like the 290s then Nvidia will be the way to go for me.


I was trying to wait for nvidia maxwell cards to come out but since they got delayed til 2015 I needed some muscle to push my three monitors. Hawaii gpu isnt bad its just loud and yes power greedy, 300+ watts


----------



## kalidae

S
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> I was trying to wait for nvidia maxwell cards to come out but since they got delayed til 2015 I needed some muscle to push my three monitors.


Sounds like I'm waiting until next year to replace my graphics then







gives me time to buy and put together a custom watercooling kit then I can get a new card and a water block, just sucks to think that I won't have my rig completely under water until next year.


----------



## pdasterly

Well just be patient, it took me 9 months to get my system where I wanted and im still not done. Why not consider ln2 cooling?
It isnt much more than water system.


----------



## kalidae

I'd rather just keep it simple plus I can already picture the exact parts that I want for my loop that will both look good and perform good.


----------



## jameyscott

I don't think my builds will ever be done... My 1500 budget gaming rig turned into two x79 systems. I look back and wonder how I got here.


----------



## pdasterly

Im 4k over budget, ln2 can get up to 7ghz on I7 unlocked cpu. Me personally, im afraid of water and electronics. I dont have good luck


----------



## 810fr34k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> Has anyone changed the power button led color, I want to switch to red to match my system


I'm actually switching out the power led today. Will add a pic after it's done. The 4770k and Asus ROG Crosshair board was my original choice, the bundle was a little over $500 at Microcenter. But, when I got to the store, I saw a deal I just couldn't refuse... AMD FX-9370 with the Asrock Extreme 9 board was $312... Went on a Steam, Origin and Uplay spending spree with those extra $200 and bought close to a hundred games.


----------



## 810fr34k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalidae*
> 
> Is the window tinted red? Mine is also an AMD build in fact ours are very similar, my CPU is an 8350 @4.65ghz (yours is an overclocked 8350) I have 2 7870 in crossfire which are just the old version of the rebadged 270x, I have 16gb of patriot viper (black mamba) 2133mhz @ 2410mhz, same WD green 1TB, we both have the h110 but I'm running spectre pros and of course the same case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice build, we don't see enough AMD builds.


Tinted the window the same paint I used for the fan grills. The red paint is a transparent finish. Sprayed the inside of the window, let it dry, then polished the finish until the clear coat looked even.

What voltage and temps are you running your 8350 at? I took my up to 5.1ghz with the core temp at 50c but the socket temp climbs over 80c. Anything after 4.7ghz has the same effect though. Currently running mine at 4.6 with 1.45v and after an hour of Prime95 the core gets to 38c and 70c at the socket. Not sure why there's such a temp difference between the two.


----------



## kalidae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *810fr34k*
> 
> Tinted the window the same paint I used for the fan grills. The red paint is a transparent finish. Sprayed the inside of the window, let it dry, then polished the finish until the clear coat looked even.
> 
> What voltage and temps are you running your 8350 at? I took my up to 5.1ghz with the core temp at 50c but the socket temp climbs over 80c. Anything after 4.7ghz has the same effect though. Currently running mine at 4.6 with 1.45v and after an hour of Prime95 the core gets to 38c and 70c at the socket. Not sure why there's such a temp difference between the two.


The window looks great. U did an awesome job with it. I'm running my 8350 @ 4.65 with 1.344v. From memory the socket reaches about 55 and the highest core hits about 46-48. It was quite warm in the computer room when I did all this stress testing so it would run cooler now that it's winter.



Sorry for the crap pic


----------



## Hemotherapy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> 1.35V on air, youre very brave my friend, but I suppose you have the right card for that as long as youre not seeing insane temperatures, and dual vbios is also very nice.


That's how I'm starting to feel after seeing peoples clock/volt's for these cards...I don't know, if the game you're playing isn't pushing it past 120% or so, you can run with whatever the highest clock you can get on 1.35v (~1350 on the core for mine on wildstar) and be fine on temps, playing wildstar at the higher clock/volt I'll roller coaster from 63-68c, just depending on the area I'm in and how taxing it is for the GPU. Usually round 60-70% power, spikes to 90% every now and again. AC4 constantly keeps it in the 110-130% area. So for AC4 I sitll run 1.35v, I just can't run as high a clock because it'll artifact, so I have to turn the clock down to ~1300 or so for AC4, but still run at 1.35v, definitely gets hotter, mid 70c's for that game...

Now for Benchmarking, I couldn't run a benchmark @ these clocks/volts for 24/7, the thing would melt, because if it's constantly at 200% I can't cool it enough, but for video games where the power % never goes that high I can definitely do 1.35v. I suppoes for burn tests the best I'd be able to do would be +100-130 on the core with a mild voltage of that 1.21 people normally are at.

I've been debating just doing what others do and find these stable clocks/temp points while just running a benchmark test and just leaving it at that. Because every game is different and requires different clocks to be stable and it's annoying having to change. I can only imagine that when people in the classy owners lounge post up their stable clocks that's how their finding them by using benchmark/test software to push the gpu to the limit and then finding their thermal headroom limit and keeping the clock/volt there.

Moral of the story you can definitely run 1.35v on air and be fine, but you can't keep the same clock consistantly across every game. I'm no expert at all, but that's just my experience with this card.


----------



## pdasterly

Try bf4, cooks my cards up fast


----------



## Hemotherapy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> Try bf4, cooks my cards up fast


But then I'd have to have bf4!

What resolution are you running?


----------



## pdasterly

5780x1080


----------



## Hemotherapy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> 5780x1080


Ah! Yep that'll get them to heat up! I think I'd be a little better off since I'm just running 1 2560x1440


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wiz766*
> 
> I really hope you are joking about IE


Nope. But thanks for your opinion.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalidae*
> 
> S
> Sounds like I'm waiting until next year to replace my graphics then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gives me time to buy and put together a custom watercooling kit then I can get a new card and a water block, just sucks to think that I won't have my rig completely under water until next year.


Be patient, I am really excited to finally step up to a desktop, having waited 3-4 years and then not wanting to wait anymore. My system before this was a laptop, an Alienware M18x R2 (3920 @ 4.4GHz, Nvidia GTX 680M SLI) and I am in disbelief that what I have now with my Air 540 is 3x faster:

Both systems GPU's default clocks:

M18x R2: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2143551

Air 540: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2319032

Point is, with the nature of Moore's Law, playing the waiting game is always a safe bet. The question, do you have the patience to sit around with obsolete hardware, especially if you actually need more GPU processing power?

If you wait until first or second quarter 2015 I can pretty much guarantee you that you will be able to pick up used GK110/Kepler/Titan/780 Ti for a song as those with more money than sense may be upgrading to Maxwell, assuming it is actually 40% faster than Kepler.

Imagine finding 780 Ti's and Titan Black's for $300 on ebay, and I'm not exaggerating.

In hindsight I probably should have waited until Fall for for Maxwell but after 2 years of running a moderate OC on my 680M's they gave up the ghost and the option was either pay around $1500 to upgrade to 780M SLI or put that $1500 toward the desktop I had been wanting to put together. That was a no-brainer.

http://forum.notebookreview.com/alienware-18-m18x/752285-my-m18x-turned-into-zombie-so-now-i-m-building-monster-desktop-i-always-talked-about.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I don't think my builds will ever be done... My 1500 budget gaming rig turned into two x79 systems. I look back and wonder how I got here.


LOL! Tell me about it, the justification for even putting this thing together in the first place was that I could do so for only $2k. I have since pushed that price right up to around $3k with the purchase of 16GB more memory (I discovered x79 is responsive to quad channel memory), Windows 7 Pro simply to utilize it and another 780 Ti and new case fans. I am now nearly broke and similarly scratching my head as to where my restraint was all this time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemotherapy*
> 
> That's how I'm starting to feel after seeing peoples clock/volt's for these cards...I don't know, if the game you're playing isn't pushing it past 120% or so, you can run with whatever the highest clock you can get on 1.35v (~1350 on the core for mine on wildstar) and be fine on temps, playing wildstar at the higher clock/volt I'll roller coaster from 63-68c, just depending on the area I'm in and how taxing it is for the GPU. Usually round 60-70% power, spikes to 90% every now and again. AC4 constantly keeps it in the 110-130% area. So for AC4 I sitll run 1.35v, I just can't run as high a clock because it'll artifact, so I have to turn the clock down to ~1300 or so for AC4, but still run at 1.35v, definitely gets hotter, mid 70c's for that game...
> 
> Now for Benchmarking, I couldn't run a benchmark @ these clocks/volts for 24/7, the thing would melt, because if it's constantly at 200% I can't cool it enough, but for video games where the power % never goes that high I can definitely do 1.35v. I suppoes for burn tests the best I'd be able to do would be +100-130 on the core with a mild voltage of that 1.21 people normally are at.
> 
> I've been debating just doing what others do and find these stable clocks/temp points while just running a benchmark test and just leaving it at that. Because every game is different and requires different clocks to be stable and it's annoying having to change. I can only imagine that when people in the classy owners lounge post up their stable clocks that's how their finding them by using benchmark/test software to push the gpu to the limit and then finding their thermal headroom limit and keeping the clock/volt there.
> 
> Moral of the story you can definitely run 1.35v on air and be fine, but you can't keep the same clock consistantly across every game. I'm no expert at all, but that's just my experience with this card.


I'm gonna look up Wildstar, I haven't heard of it. I acquired AC4 Black Flag with ehe purchase of my mobo, RIVBE, but have yet to play it. I can't believe this game of all games is stressing out a single 780 Ti. I suppose I could justify stepping up to 780 Ti SLI with this game until I move up to 2560x1440, hopefully next month with the introduction of ROG Swift (fingers crossed TN doesn't suck this time around).

I would definitely find a happy medium voltage and clock wise, having to constantly switch to some custom prefigured OC profile for different applications is a total chore. You really can't even bench at 1.35V? Yeah I would dial back the voltage. You putting those GPU's on water or what?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> Try bf4, cooks my cards up fast


I'm waiting to beat Mass Effect 2 again now that I have unscrupulously acquired all the DLC by way of a flawless torrent (the DLC that was originally in the game to begin with but as with ME3 removed last minute to be sold to the unwitting ME community as "DLC", no small wonder EA won "Worst Company in Amerika" nearly three years in a row) before being able to play BF3, which was recently free as Origin is now desperately attempting to address their "unpopularity" problem by giving away 3-5 year old games for free. I can't play it right now as running the ME2 DLC torrent must've bugged something in Origin as attempting to play both Titanfall and BF3 results in a "can't find Origin" error, with the only fix being a re-installation of the program.

I'm looking forward to playing BF3, especially now that I have stopped playing Planetside 2 (I can no longer take the faction favoritism exhibited by Higby and at BR 93 have decided to quit the game in protest, maybe if the Vanu population gets down to 5% SOE will realize that they do indeed have a weapon imbalance problem):

https://forums.station.sony.com/ps2/index.php?threads/higby-and-the-dev-team-feel-that-the-vs-cried-their-way-out-of-buffs.190131/


----------



## Hemotherapy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> I'm gonna look up Wildstar, I haven't heard of it. I acquired AC4 Black Flag with ehe purchase of my mobo, RIVBE, but have yet to play it. I can't believe this game of all games is stressing out a single 780 Ti. I suppose I could justify stepping up to 780 Ti SLI with this game until I move up to 2560x1440, hopefully next month with the introduction of ROG Swift (fingers crossed TN doesn't suck this time around).
> 
> I would definitely find a happy medium voltage and clock wise, having to constantly switch to some custom prefigured OC profile for different applications is a total chore. You really can't even bench at 1.35V? Yeah I would dial back the voltage. You putting those GPU's on water or what?


Wildstar is a new MMO, a lot more skill based stuff than usual mmo's out there. AC4 is fun, even if you haven't played the rest of the AC series I'd suggest it, it was a good'in. ROG Swift looks cool...idk if I could really push things up to the 144fps mark to make that 144hz worth the purchase but I guess anything above 60 is better than what I have now









It is a total chore. And it sucks if you forget to change the voltage because sometimes it'l crash the driver then I have to do a restart to be able to mess with clocks again, it'll just cap it at stock clock until I do. And I can bench at 1.35v, I got an 11.1k firestrike score @ 1.35v - I just can't run a stress test like the one in evga precision X 24/7 at 1.35v.

I'll probbaly put them on water eventually, not til after september atleast though


----------



## vulcan78

Here's my rig completely finished, how do I go about joining the Air 540 club? Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Here's my rig completely finished, how do I go about joining the Air 540 club? Let me know what you guys think.


You just need to post a picture in this thread of your completed rig and when I get the chance I'll update the owner's list.


----------



## Hemotherapy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Here's my rig completely finished, how do I go about joining the Air 540 club? Let me know what you guys think.


Video is set to private :/


----------



## 810fr34k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> Has anyone changed the power button led color, I want to switch to red to match my system


Here is a pic of the red LED power button.


----------



## 810fr34k

So seeing as I have a never ending build... I decided to upgrade my PSU to a 1000w OCZ Fatal1ty edition so I can throw my second r9 270x back in and a few sp120 HP's...

Not in too much of a hurry to get the second card back in...


Kind of in a hurry to fire the system back up so cable management is not 100% yet.


Red power LED and 3 sp120's


----------



## Kaneo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Wow those are actually some good temps, is that
> Very nice, and you got the right color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit, I don't know that it really matters, but I have mine on a piece of cardboard instead of directly on the carpet so as to not obstruct airflow on the bottom of the case:


Popped it on top of a cardboard box as suggested and it raised my temps 3-5C

Going to be getting more fans which will help the issue as the temps I have now are not desirable


----------



## Hemotherapy

Wait it raised your temps or lowered?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaneo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemotherapy*
> 
> Wait it raised your temps or lowered?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


if you meant me, yep it raised them.... current browsing and running (with streaming) temps around 35C but on cardboard 40C

Got the 3 stock fans in at the moment, going to add some fractal design ones my mate gave me in tonight and work on the cables


----------



## 50satang

I got my 540 a few days ago.


----------



## Kaneo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *50satang*
> 
> I got my 540 a few days ago.


nice and tidy!







black and red seems to be a good combo


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Be patient, I am really excited to finally step up to a desktop, having waited 3-4 years and then not wanting to wait anymore. My system before this was a laptop, an Alienware M18x R2 (3920 @ 4.4GHz, Nvidia GTX 680M SLI) and I am in disbelief that what I have now with my Air 540 is 3x faster:
> 
> Both systems GPU's default clocks:
> 
> M18x R2: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2143551
> 
> Air 540: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2319032
> 
> Point is, with the nature of Moore's Law, playing the waiting game is always a safe bet. The question, do you have the patience to sit around with obsolete hardware, especially if you actually need more GPU processing power?
> 
> If you wait until first or second quarter 2015 I can pretty much guarantee you that you will be able to pick up used GK110/Kepler/Titan/780 Ti for a song as those with more money than sense may be upgrading to Maxwell, assuming it is actually 40% faster than Kepler.
> 
> Imagine finding 780 Ti's and Titan Black's for $300 on ebay, and I'm not exaggerating.
> 
> In hindsight I probably should have waited until Fall for for Maxwell but after 2 years of running a moderate OC on my 680M's they gave up the ghost and the option was either pay around $1500 to upgrade to 780M SLI or put that $1500 toward the desktop I had been wanting to put together. That was a no-brainer.
> 
> http://forum.notebookreview.com/alienware-18-m18x/752285-my-m18x-turned-into-zombie-so-now-i-m-building-monster-desktop-i-always-talked-about.html
> 
> LOL! Tell me about it, the justification for even putting this thing together in the first place was that I could do so for only $2k. I have since pushed that price right up to around $3k with the purchase of 16GB more memory (I discovered x79 is responsive to quad channel memory), Windows 7 Pro simply to utilize it and another 780 Ti and new case fans. I am now nearly broke and similarly scratching my head as to where my restraint was all this time.
> I'm gonna look up Wildstar, I haven't heard of it. I acquired AC4 Black Flag with ehe purchase of my mobo, RIVBE, but have yet to play it. I can't believe this game of all games is stressing out a single 780 Ti. I suppose I could justify stepping up to 780 Ti SLI with this game until I move up to 2560x1440, hopefully next month with the introduction of ROG Swift (fingers crossed TN doesn't suck this time around).
> 
> I would definitely find a happy medium voltage and clock wise, having to constantly switch to some custom prefigured OC profile for different applications is a total chore. You really can't even bench at 1.35V? Yeah I would dial back the voltage. You putting those GPU's on water or what?
> I'm waiting to beat Mass Effect 2 again now that I have unscrupulously acquired all the DLC by way of a flawless torrent (the DLC that was originally in the game to begin with but as with ME3 removed last minute to be sold to the unwitting ME community as "DLC", no small wonder EA won "Worst Company in Amerika" nearly three years in a row) before being able to play BF3, which was recently free as Origin is now desperately attempting to address their "unpopularity" problem by giving away 3-5 year old games for free. I can't play it right now as running the ME2 DLC torrent must've bugged something in Origin as attempting to play both Titanfall and BF3 results in a "can't find Origin" error, with the only fix being a re-installation of the program.
> 
> I'm looking forward to playing BF3, especially now that I have stopped playing Planetside 2 (I can no longer take the faction favoritism exhibited by Higby and at BR 93 have decided to quit the game in protest, maybe if the Vanu population gets down to 5% SOE will realize that they do indeed have a weapon imbalance problem):
> 
> https://forums.station.sony.com/ps2/index.php?threads/higby-and-the-dev-team-feel-that-the-vs-cried-their-way-out-of-buffs.190131/


I'd be hesitant to use Wildstar performance for any type of benchmarking. The game uses a fairly antiquated type of graphics to begin with, and MMOs in general tend to be more cpu intensive than gpu intensive. I would consider performance benchmarks taken while running any MMO to be anomalies because of their limited use of gpus in general because of how MMOs favor cpu processing over gpu processing.

I like to use Tomb Raider for performance benchmarks myself. The game itself has a great tool built into it, that can be cross-checked with external tools to ensure you get consistent results.


----------



## fireedo

I want to join









here my Air 540, really mess but I'm really satisfied with this case


----------



## madclassic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *50satang*
> 
> I got my 540 a few days ago.


What case fans are those?
Did u also replace the fans for the H100?
Im looking to do a similar build.
Whats the rest of ur build look like, component wise? Thanks.


----------



## rck1984

I'm about to order a Carbide 540 as well, having a Graphite 600T right now. While I think it's a great case, I think that the airflow of the 600T is weak. By switching to the 540, I hope to get better airflow. I'm looking at some Corsair fans now and I'm wondering which ones to pick... I read that several people are recommending SP120's instead of AF120's, even for case fans. Others are saying to go for the AF120 performance edition..

Which of these fans should I take as intake? AF120's or SP120's?


----------



## vulcan78

Sorry about that, last two videos were set to public by default, don't know what changed with this one. Let me know what you guys think and I'd like to join the club!


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Sorry about that, last two videos were set to public by default, don't know what changed with this one. Let me know what you guys think and I'd like to join the club!


I think you may have missed this post so:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You just need to post a picture in this thread of your completed rig and when I get the chance I'll update the owner's list.


I spy some NB eLoops~


----------



## KoopaCommander

Hey guys, new to this forum, I have had a 540 for almost a year now, and I loke my build and the case (pictures will be posted once I move) and I have modified the case slightly, however, I have seen a few images of people who have made "covers" for the 3.5" HDD caddies. I was wondering if those can be bought or custom ordered? I think it looks a bit unseemly to have the HDD's out in the open like that. Thanks


----------



## thek90

Those are midplates. YOu can get them from coldzero for like 20 bucks. I got one with a TUF logo. You can also spend 70 bucks i think on a ligthbox, basically one that lights up.

http://www.coldzero.eu/midplates/1777-corsair-air-540-midplate-clear.html


----------



## KoopaCommander

Thanks a whole bunch man! That'll take my case to the next level.


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemykeMB*
> 
> Stumbled upon a newer idea...take a look......
> 
> 
> And..back


And the not so final end product, but running and ready for more MawdZ..

..


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> I'm about to order a Carbide 540 as well, having a Graphite 600T right now. While I think it's a great case, I think that the airflow of the 600T is weak. By switching to the 540, I hope to get better airflow. I'm looking at some Corsair fans now and I'm wondering which ones to pick... I read that several people are recommending SP120's instead of AF120's, even for case fans. Others are saying to go for the AF120 performance edition..
> 
> Which of these fans should I take as intake? AF120's or SP120's?


Welcome! I came to the 540 from a 600T as well. The airflow is a vast improvement!

As for which fans to go with, it's a matter of personal preference to some degree. However, the dust filter on the front of the case seriously reduces airflow, so if you plan to use it, then the SP fans are probably a better choice.

I started with 3 AF120s in the front of the case, and later changed them out for SP120s. I didn't notice a dramatic difference in performance at max speed, but when I down-volt them the AF series fans tend to choke completely on the filter, while the SP fans continue to keep air moving.

If you already have the AF series fans, then use them and just run them at full speed or take off the filter if you plan to down-volt them.


----------



## Hemotherapy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Sorry about that, last two videos were set to public by default, don't know what changed with this one. Let me know what you guys think and I'd like to join the club!


Lookin' good bruthah! Air cooling FTW!







seems like it's just me and you lol...Now all I have to do to catch up get my 2nd 780 _non-TI_...Case looks nice! Copper shortage is for real though, $8 for copper...that's A LOT. I would expect that it'll go down eventually though due to the nation embracing fiber finally. I work for AT&T, I'm glad to see us finally getting rid of copper









Anyway...can't wait for Swift either and I tell you once you go 1440p, you'll never look at 1080p the same way. I act like a snob when I look over at my wifes screen while we play wildstar together. I'll go "Puuuuuuhhh! What game are you playing! The graphics look awful!"









Now all you need is a nice mid plate to cover up them holes down there!!


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Welcome! I came to the 540 from a 600T as well. The airflow is a vast improvement!
> 
> As for which fans to go with, it's a matter of personal preference to some degree. However, the dust filter on the front of the case seriously reduces airflow, so if you plan to use it, then the SP fans are probably a better choice.
> 
> I started with 3 AF120s in the front of the case, and later changed them out for SP120s. I didn't notice a dramatic difference in performance at max speed, but when I down-volt them the AF series fans tend to choke completely on the filter, while the SP fans continue to keep air moving.
> 
> If you already have the AF series fans, then use them and just run them at full speed or take off the filter if you plan to down-volt them.


As per above post..I mixed the SP's with the AF 140s..seems to be okay..but not the best effective cfm movement, will swap the 2 for 3 SPs later..just for temporarily.


----------



## Hemotherapy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemykeMB*
> 
> And the not so final end product, but running and ready for more MawdZ..
> 
> ..


What card is that in there? 

I see this large 360mm rad for the CPU and this little video card for ants next to it?!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thek90*
> 
> Those are midplates. YOu can get them from coldzero for like 20 bucks. I got one with a TUF logo. You can also spend 70 bucks i think on a ligthbox, basically one that lights up.
> 
> http://www.coldzero.eu/midplates/1777-corsair-air-540-midplate-clear.html


Do you have a link to the lightbox?


----------



## thek90

http://www.coldzero.eu/lightboxes/1763-corsair-air540-lightbox.html


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemotherapy*
> 
> What card is that in there?
> 
> I see this large 360mm rad for the CPU and this little video card for ants next to it?!


Xfx R7-250, dualed w/ the APU..yeah it's a bit in excess for (current) build, but going to add a higher end gpu and dunk it..just playing around and sparking any ideas.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I think you may have missed this post so:
> I spy some NB eLoops~


Ok here's a pre-build pic, the NB E-Loops are good!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemykeMB*
> 
> And the not so final end product, but running and ready for more MawdZ..


Looking good, nice loop!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Welcome! I came to the 540 from a 600T as well. The airflow is a vast improvement!
> 
> As for which fans to go with, it's a matter of personal preference to some degree. However, the dust filter on the front of the case seriously reduces airflow, so if you plan to use it, then the SP fans are probably a better choice.
> 
> I started with 3 AF120s in the front of the case, and later changed them out for SP120s. I didn't notice a dramatic difference in performance at max speed, but when I down-volt them the AF series fans tend to choke completely on the filter, while the SP fans continue to keep air moving.
> 
> If you already have the AF series fans, then use them and just run them at full speed or take off the filter if you plan to down-volt them.


Oh that is good to know, I initially settled on and actually ordered the 600T when someone told me about the Air 540 and I cancelled the 600T. I often wondered how the two would compete airflow wise considering the 600T's side-panel can accommodate a 200mm fan as intake or exhaust. Now that I am running SLI I have often wondered if I would have been better off with a 600T.

I recently performed a mod that consists of drilling a few holes behind the PCI-E area of the back of the case, where the GPU's reside, and secured a 140mm fan there as exhaust. The results are very positive, a reduction of 5 and 6 C primary and secondary respectively by the end of Unigine Heaven 4.0 with the side-panel and top and front filters on (from 79 to 74 C and 74 to 68 C, starting idle temps of 30 and 28 C, 70 F ambient).

I'll post a follow up video tomorrow in the day when there is better lighting.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemotherapy*
> 
> Lookin' good bruthah! Air cooling FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems like it's just me and you lol...Now all I have to do to catch up get my 2nd 780 _non-TI_...Case looks nice! Copper shortage is for real though, $8 for copper...that's A LOT. I would expect that it'll go down eventually though due to the nation embracing fiber finally. I work for AT&T, I'm glad to see us finally getting rid of copper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway...can't wait for Swift either and I tell you once you go 1440p, you'll never look at 1080p the same way. I act like a snob when I look over at my wifes screen while we play wildstar together. I'll go "Puuuuuuhhh! What game are you playing! The graphics look awful!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now all you need is a nice mid plate to cover up them holes down there!!


Lol! Thanks! Yeah everyone who says they've seen 2560x1440 say they never wan't to go back to 1920x1080, I imagine its somewhat like the difference between that and 1280x720. I really hope the Swift looks good. I probably should cover up the holes on the bottom with a mid-plate, thanks for the idea.


----------



## mikemykeMB

Thanks Vulcan!!..tricky in getting to make the dumb dual bay resi fit and be able to fill..pita..that's what we do tho.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Ok here's a pre-build pic, the NB E-Loops are good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good, nice loop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that is good to know, I initially settled on and actually ordered the 600T when someone told me about the Air 540 and I cancelled the 600T. I often wondered how the two would compete airflow wise considering the 600T's side-panel can accommodate a 200mm fan as intake or exhaust. Now that I am running SLI I have often wondered if I would have been better off with a 600T.
> 
> I recently performed a mod that consists of drilling a few holes behind the PCI-E area of the back of the case, where the GPU's reside, and secured a 140mm fan there as exhaust. The results are very positive, a reduction of 5 and 6 C primary and secondary respectively by the end of Unigine Heaven 4.0 with the side-panel and top and front filters on (from 79 to 74 C and 74 to 68 C, starting idle temps of 30 and 28 C, 70 F ambient).
> 
> I'll post a follow up video tomorrow in the day when there is better lighting.
> 
> 
> Lol! Thanks! Yeah everyone who says they've seen 2560x1440 say they never wan't to go back to 1920x1080, I imagine its somewhat like the difference between that and 1280x720. I really hope the Swift looks good. I probably should cover up the holes on the bottom with a mid-plate, thanks for the idea.


When it comes to the Swift, you can't care about color accuracy. It's going to be great for a TN, but not as good as an IPS. It will never be good as an IPS. It is meant for gaming and only that. If you want accurate colors for video editing and photo editing, then get a professional calibrated IPS monitor.

I will be picking one up myself probably in August. It will only be used for gaming. I plan on getting another QNIX so that I would still have the option of landscape surround if I really want to (For games that aren't incredibly taxing)


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I plan on getting another QNIX so that I would still have the option of landscape surround if I really want to (For games that aren't incredibly taxing)


You would be surprised just how far those 780s will get you in surround. They are a stretch stronger than my 7970s and I can play all modern games at ultra or high. You wont be giving up much eye candy to get a decent frame rate.


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemykeMB*
> 
> And the not so final end product, but running and ready for more MawdZ..
> 
> ..


How is the res when it's mounted vertical like that? Any difficulties or anything in terms of filling, etc?


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Welcome! I came to the 540 from a 600T as well. The airflow is a vast improvement!
> 
> As for which fans to go with, it's a matter of personal preference to some degree. However, the dust filter on the front of the case seriously reduces airflow, so if you plan to use it, then the SP fans are probably a better choice.
> 
> I started with 3 AF120s in the front of the case, and later changed them out for SP120s. I didn't notice a dramatic difference in performance at max speed, but when I down-volt them the AF series fans tend to choke completely on the filter, while the SP fans continue to keep air moving.
> 
> If you already have the AF series fans, then use them and just run them at full speed or take off the filter if you plan to down-volt them.


Thanks!

Not sure whether to use the dust filter or not. The room where my pc is in isn't that dusty at all so i might get away without filter. On the other hand, why not use it if it's in. So i guess i'm going to use the filter on the 540. My biggest concern is my Sapphire 7950 crossfire setup, it's begging for fresh air in my 600T right now and it can barely hold up... Therefore i hope to get some better airflow going with the Carbide 540 case. So, max airflow towards the GPU's is really something i want to achieve. Pulling air in at the front, exhausting at the top and back.

What about the noise level of the SP120 and AF120 when using the filter? Is it equal?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemykeMB*
> 
> As per above post..I mixed the SP's with the AF 140s..seems to be okay..but not the best effective cfm movement, will swap the 2 for 3 SPs later..just for temporarily.


Cheers, looks like the SP120's is the way to go. Even for case fans.


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> How is the res when it's mounted vertical like that? Any difficulties or anything in terms of filling, etc?


Had to chop the 5.25 bay cage, as you can see in pic, no probs with pumping-priming, have to remove top 2 screws to allow res to be pushed back to clear chassis to access the port.


All in all it was tricky, but works and looks


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Someone had asked about the difference in noise between the AF120 and SP120, but I forgot to quote it and can't find the question now...

Anyways, I would say the SP120s are slightly louder than the AF120 at full speed, but it's hard for me to judge accurately because I'm slightly hard of hearing. However, the trade-off is better airflow.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Oh that is good to know, I initially settled on and actually ordered the 600T when someone told me about the Air 540 and I cancelled the 600T. I often wondered how the two would compete airflow wise considering the 600T's side-panel can accommodate a 200mm fan as intake or exhaust. Now that I am running SLI I have often wondered if I would have been better off with a 600T.


When I was using the 600T I was running a SLI setup with 2x EVGA GTX 560 Ti. Both gpus had reference coolers that were the blower style. I modded that 600T by cutting out the mesh on the front panel and top panels to reduce the restrictions they created upon airflow. I bought the mesh side panel and mounted 4 x 120mm fans on the side panel. I tried making them intakes, exhaust, half and half, and every layout and configuration of fans I could dream up and nothing I did helped pull the temps down on my top gpu. I replaced the motherboard to allow a larger gap between the two gpus and still had my top card pushing 90C under a moderate load. In the end, I turned that 600T into a slinky. I cut out so much of the metal frame, mesh, and plastic covers that in the end the structural integrity of the entire case was compromised and it required duct tape to hold it together.

In the end though, nothing helped by poor SLI get the air it needed. After my 600T was pretty much destroyed, I bought the 540 and without a single mod I had the top gpu temps down 8-10 degrees. Then about 3 or 4 weeks later that top gpu finally died. I replaced my SLI with a single GTX 770 Classified and never looked back.

The 600T is a wonderful case, but I'm convinced it's terrible for air-cooling in general, but especially so for multiple gpus on air. I still follow the 600T owners group here on OCN though. It's a gorgeous case and I love seeing what others can achieve with it, but I've seen a lot of complaints from the air-cooled rigs using multiple gpus. I've yet to find one that had problems as severe as mine though. I'm still not entirely convinced I didn't have a gpu that just ran really hot because of some other reason I never discovered before it burned itself out.


----------



## Hemotherapy

How bad would one of those lightboxes look if you had your hdd's in those slos?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## thek90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemotherapy*
> 
> How bad would one of those lightboxes look if you had your hdd's in those slos?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


how bad? Heres a pic i found of the lightbox


----------



## thek90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemykeMB*
> 
> Had to chop the 5.25 bay cage, as you can see in pic, no probs with pumping-priming, have to remove top 2 screws to allow res to be pushed back to clear chassis to access the port.
> 
> 
> All in all it was tricky, but works and looks


nice. I have an x20 750 pump. I had to use a rock the smash the metal separators flat. Also what paint did you use to paint the pump and front mesh? I am looking to paint my 540 too.


----------



## rhinitis

All I know is sp fans are for radiators. At least that's what I have heard.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Someone had asked about the difference in noise between the AF120 and SP120, but I forgot to quote it and can't find the question now...
> 
> Anyways, I would say the SP120s are slightly louder than the AF120 at full speed, but it's hard for me to judge accurately because I'm slightly hard of hearing. However, the trade-off is better airflow.


That would be me. Thanks for the info, i'll really consider going for SP's for my entire case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> When I was using the 600T I was running a SLI setup with 2x EVGA GTX 560 Ti. Both gpus had reference coolers that were the blower style. I modded that 600T by cutting out the mesh on the front panel and top panels to reduce the restrictions they created upon airflow. I bought the mesh side panel and mounted 4 x 120mm fans on the side panel. I tried making them intakes, exhaust, half and half, and every layout and configuration of fans I could dream up and nothing I did helped pull the temps down on my top gpu. I replaced the motherboard to allow a larger gap between the two gpus and still had my top card pushing 90C under a moderate load. In the end, I turned that 600T into a slinky. I cut out so much of the metal frame, mesh, and plastic covers that in the end the structural integrity of the entire case was compromised and it required duct tape to hold it together.
> 
> In the end though, nothing helped by poor SLI get the air it needed. After my 600T was pretty much destroyed, I bought the 540 and without a single mod I had the top gpu temps down 8-10 degrees. Then about 3 or 4 weeks later that top gpu finally died. I replaced my SLI with a single GTX 770 Classified and never looked back.
> 
> The 600T is a wonderful case, but I'm convinced it's terrible for air-cooling in general, but especially so for multiple gpus on air. I still follow the 600T owners group here on OCN though. It's a gorgeous case and I love seeing what others can achieve with it, but I've seen a lot of complaints from the air-cooled rigs using multiple gpus. I've yet to find one that had problems as severe as mine though. I'm still not entirely convinced I didn't have a gpu that just ran really hot because of some other reason I never discovered before it burned itself out.


Agree on your whole post. I am running crossfire 7950's (non-reference) and i'm having temperature issues as well with my 600T. I had to switch the side-window for the side-mesh including 4 fans, which helped slightly but wasn't really worth it. After that, i tried putting a 120mm fan onto my two gpu's to blow cold air right into the gap between the two cards. That helped a bit as well but still not satisfied. Besides that, for my feeling i had to use too many "ghetto solutions" just to keep my gpu's within acceptable temperatures. I love the Graphite 600T, its a great case in my opinion but it's seriously lacking decent airflow, especially with crossfire/SLI setups.

I hope it will be a little easier to get acceptable temps in a Carbide 540.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhinitis*
> 
> All I know is sp fans are for radiators. At least that's what I have heard.


In a general sense that is true.

However, if you read the product descriptions on Corair's website you will notice they say the AF series are for unrestricted spaces with at least 3 centimeters of clearance. In reality, there really aren't many spaces inside a computer's case that meet this requirement except the rear exhaust case fan. Front panel fans have to contend with a plastic facade that contains a metal mesh in the Air 540 case. Other cases usually have similar facades and mesh panels that intake fans contend with. All of these things restrict airflow to some degree.

Radiators are just the most obvious objects restricting airflow. The fans are always mounted directly on the radiator, so you have no clearance at all. In order to ensure the best optimal airflow through a radiator, you have to have a fan with a decent static pressure rating, which is were the SP fans come into play if you prefer Corsair fans.

There has been a lot of debate among system builders about whether static pressure fans are necessary to over-come the restrictions to airflow created by drive bays, facades, and even dust filters, but when you get down to the facts, the degree to which something restricts airflow isn't what determines if a static pressure fan is more appropriate, its whether there are restrictions to airflow at all. If anything is causing restrictions to airflow, regardless of the degree to which it does so, I would prefer a static pressure fan over a fan that does not have good static pressure ratings.


----------



## inedenimadam

Speaking of fans...

I bought an OOOOOOOOOOOOLD server from a junk store for 40 bucks and it had a ton of these fans:



So I put them on my rads in the 540...

Internal temp=ambient even under full load, and my neighbors asked if I was building a jet in my basement. You cannot have a normal conversation with these fans in the room.

Totally awesome fans...going to take them out and save them for a seperate rad box (conveniently placed in my basement) for a future build


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Yeah, all I did was run one of the coarse thread fan screws through from the outside. Heres a picture:
> 
> Since the fan spins so slow it doesn't generate any noticeable vibration. Helps keep the heat out while still allowing me to get cool air to all the rads. Only tiny problem is it warms my hand up lol.


You beat me to it!

Well the way I have performed the mod should appeal to those with SLI, check it out guys, a reduction of 5 C on the GPU's!


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> That would be me. Thanks for the info, i'll really consider going for SP's for my entire case.
> Agree on your whole post. I am running crossfire 7950's (non-reference) and i'm having temperature issues as well with my 600T. I had to switch the side-window for the side-mesh including 4 fans, which helped slightly but wasn't really worth it. After that, i tried putting a 120mm fan onto my two gpu's to blow cold air right into the gap between the two cards. That helped a bit as well but still not satisfied. Besides that, for my feeling i had to use too many "ghetto solutions" just to keep my gpu's within acceptable temperatures. I love the Graphite 600T, its a great case in my opinion but it's seriously lacking decent airflow, especially with crossfire/SLI setups.
> 
> I hope it will be a little easier to get acceptable temps in a Carbide 540.


This mod should help for those with SLI in an Air 540:


----------



## VoodooFarm

Hey guys, future air 540 owner here so I joined these forums specifically for this thread. Wow there's a lot of info and helpful things I've seen.

But sadly I can't scroll through all 720 pages, so I was wondering if any of you could answer some questions I had about the case before it gets here.

1. Will a corsair Air Series AF140 fit on the rear exhaust? I've read in some reviews how it wouldn't fit due to it being too wide with the rubber edges
2. I've also seen mentions that it's hard to get most fan controllers to correctly sit in the 5.25in drive bay because of the tool less clips. I know you can install them with screws but it seems like a pain, and I ordered the bitfenix recon, so anyone have experience there to share, with or without that model of fan controller?
3. Finally, how bad is the dust? I've seen filters for sale but I probably wont have the money for a bit, so I'd like to know just what to expect dust wise since it really only has the front filter

Thanks! I'm really looking forward to this build


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> This mod should help for those with SLI in an Air 540:


Nice find, definitely something to try if i can't manage the gpu temps in the 540. Hopefully though, i can get away without any modding.


----------



## rck1984

Another thing that comes in mind, maybe a stupid question but......
I am using a Scythe kaze master ace fancontroller, according to their website it provides:

*Maximum Ampere per Channel:
1 Ampere (= 12 W max.)*

Is this sufficiant to run 3 or 4 Corsair SP120's on their full potential, on ONE channel? I'd like to put at least the three front intake fans on one channel.


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Another thing that comes in mind, maybe a stupid question but......
> I am using a Scythe kaze master ace fancontroller, according to their website it provides:
> 
> *Maximum Ampere per Channel:
> 1 Ampere (= 12 W max.)*
> 
> Is this sufficiant to run 3 or 4 Corsair SP120's on their full potential, on ONE channel? I'd like to put at least the three front intake fans on one channel.


No such thing as stupid question especially when dealing with pc hardware








yes you can run mulitiple fans, seems like the max amp the sp series fans will draw is 0.2 amps. So technically you can run 5 fans per channel


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> No such thing as stupid question especially when dealing with pc hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes you can run mulitiple fans, seems like the max amp the sp series fans will draw is 0.2 amps. So technically you can run 5 fans per channel


Cheers









I did know that i could run several fans per channel but wasn't exactly sure if it could handle 4 high performance fans, thanks bud.


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thek90*
> 
> nice. I have an x20 750 pump. I had to use a rock the smash the metal separators flat. Also what paint did you use to paint the pump and front mesh? I am looking to paint my 540 too.


Used Dupli-Color Gloss Grey, same company with Red Metal Speckel..on those painted red I used quick passes and waited to dry and re-apply to get a even application, It is a trick..temps, air movement and steady coats. Seems like a paint booth is the best way, well I used my garage, cover everything(overspray) and leave, come back check- repeat if necessary.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Nice find, definitely something to try if i can't manage the gpu temps in the 540. Hopefully though, i can get away without any modding.


Oh I made that video.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Hey guys, future air 540 owner here so I joined these forums specifically for this thread. Wow there's a lot of info and helpful things I've seen.
> 
> But sadly I can't scroll through all 720 pages, so I was wondering if any of you could answer some questions I had about the case before it gets here.
> 
> 1. Will a corsair Air Series AF140 fit on the rear exhaust? I've read in some reviews how it wouldn't fit due to it being too wide with the rubber edges
> 2. I've also seen mentions that it's hard to get most fan controllers to correctly sit in the 5.25in drive bay because of the tool less clips. I know you can install them with screws but it seems like a pain, and I ordered the bitfenix recon, so anyone have experience there to share, with or without that model of fan controller?
> 3. Finally, how bad is the dust? I've seen filters for sale but I probably wont have the money for a bit, so I'd like to know just what to expect dust wise since it really only has the front filter
> 
> Thanks! I'm really looking forward to this build


1. AF 140 will fit in the rear: 




2. Not sure on this one, although the 'OC Panel' that came with my motherboard fits in the 5.25" bay.

3. I haven't owned the case long enough to comment on this one, I just put it together about a month ago and only recently have decided to use not only the front filter but also a top filter that can be purchased separately. I will continue to monitor and if dust/lint/debris accumulates I will experiment with using no filters as the cooling is better that way. The filters help, but don't completely eliminate dust/lint/debris.

One tip I have is to cover the top of the case with the black fabric bag it originally came in when you go to sleep. That should help cut down on the dust.

This is one of the best cases out there if not the best, congratulations!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> No such thing as stupid question especially when dealing with pc hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes you can run mulitiple fans, seems like the max amp the sp series fans will draw is 0.2 amps. So technically you can run 5 fans per channel


Yes, but the start up voltage of fans is usually twice it's rated. So, it is probably only safe to run two per header.


----------



## rv8000

I just recently picked up this case and im having a serious issue with vibrations from fans. Ive mounted 2x140mm in the front and 1x140mm in the rear, attempted with 3 cougar 140s, stock corsair 140s, and 3 Aerocool DS 140s, all have the same issue. The two front fans are causing some sort of vibration (possibly due to the fans being out of phase) and it causes a pulsating noise, has anyone had this issue? Also the case seems to have some other sort of vibration unless I have the front feet of the case rested on my rug (may be due to the single 120mm rad screwed into the top bay), again anyone else with this issue?


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> I just recently picked up this case and im having a serious issue with vibrations from fans. Ive mounted 2x140mm in the front and 1x140mm in the rear, attempted with 3 cougar 140s, stock corsair 140s, and 3 Aerocool DS 140s, all have the same issue. The two front fans are causing some sort of vibration (possibly due to the fans being out of phase) and it causes a pulsating noise, has anyone had this issue? Also the case seems to have some other sort of vibration unless I have the front feet of the case rested on my rug (may be due to the single 120mm rad screwed into the top bay), again anyone else with this issue?


9 fans, 3 aio pumps, no vibration. using all corsair fans


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> I just recently picked up this case and im having a serious issue with vibrations from fans. Ive mounted 2x140mm in the front and 1x140mm in the rear, attempted with 3 cougar 140s, stock corsair 140s, and 3 Aerocool DS 140s, all have the same issue. The two front fans are causing some sort of vibration (possibly due to the fans being out of phase) and it causes a pulsating noise, has anyone had this issue? Also the case seems to have some other sort of vibration unless I have the front feet of the case rested on my rug (may be due to the single 120mm rad screwed into the top bay), again anyone else with this issue?


I had noise coming from the top corrugated grill rubbing the plastic cover, that was easily remedied with a bit of hot glue. I dont know if that is your specific issue, but that is where I had issues.


----------



## Gthirty7s

iv been trying to decide for the past week which one to get black or white
i still dont know which one to choose i like them both
what you guys think black or white?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> I just recently picked up this case and im having a serious issue with vibrations from fans. Ive mounted 2x140mm in the front and 1x140mm in the rear, attempted with 3 cougar 140s, stock corsair 140s, and 3 Aerocool DS 140s, all have the same issue. The two front fans are causing some sort of vibration (possibly due to the fans being out of phase) and it causes a pulsating noise, has anyone had this issue? Also the case seems to have some other sort of vibration unless I have the front feet of the case rested on my rug (may be due to the single 120mm rad screwed into the top bay), again anyone else with this issue?


Yes I know what youre talking about, it is the result of the fans humming along out of phase with each other but on my rig only seems to happen occasionally and only when the case fans are above say 70-80% RPM. At idle there is no issue, the case is barely audible.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gthirty7s*
> 
> iv been trying to decide for the past week which one to get black or white
> i still dont know which one to choose i like them both
> what you guys think black or white?


It is a tough decision, I went with white because it is relatively new and most Air 540 owners picked theirs up when it was first released back in July of 2013 and the white is less common. The included LED front case fans also swayed my decision as well as the fact that there was a rebate for the white version on newegg when I got mine making it $100 out the door.

That said I had a bit of buyers remorse as when it first arrived I felt the black looks better, the white black contrast isn't for everyone. Now that I've had mine for a while I think it looks about as good as the black.

If you intend to change out the front case fans I say get the black, if not the LED fans are one selling point if youre truly torn on the case color.

Here's mine in case you missed it:

With default front AF140 LED fans:





With 3x Noiseblock E-Loop Bionic B12-P's:


----------



## pdasterly

I have the grey case, wish I would have gotten black


----------



## Gobigorgohome

I just ordered the Corsair Carbide Air 540 in black because it was 25 bucks cheaper than the Corsair 750D.









Anyway, anyone doing 2x PSU's in these cases? I would really like to do that, because then I do not need to have one of the PSU's outside of the case.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Yes, but the start up voltage of fans is usually twice it's rated. So, it is probably only safe to run two per header.


That would mean 0.4 amps at startup, in theory i could get away with 3 fans per channel (12 amp/channel) then but i might be pushing it then.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Hey guys, future air 540 owner here so I joined these forums specifically for this thread. Wow there's a lot of info and helpful things I've seen.
> 
> But sadly I can't scroll through all 720 pages, so I was wondering if any of you could answer some questions I had about the case before it gets here.
> 
> 1. Will a corsair Air Series AF140 fit on the rear exhaust? I've read in some reviews how it wouldn't fit due to it being too wide with the rubber edges
> 2. I've also seen mentions that it's hard to get most fan controllers to correctly sit in the 5.25in drive bay because of the tool less clips. I know you can install them with screws but it seems like a pain, and I ordered the bitfenix recon, so anyone have experience there to share, with or without that model of fan controller?
> 3. Finally, how bad is the dust? I've seen filters for sale but I probably wont have the money for a bit, so I'd like to know just what to expect dust wise since it really only has the front filter
> 
> Thanks! I'm really looking forward to this build


1. Yes, it will fit, but there is a metal lip inside the case that interferes with the rubber grommets. There are two ways to work around this, the first is to just push the fan against the lip until you compress the rubber grommets enough to line the screws up. The other method is to cut a small slit in the rubber like I did in this picture.

http://www.overclock.net/g/i/1949332/a/1036811/official-corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery/

I used a serrated table knife from the kitchen to make the slit. I just pressed the fan against the lip to mark where to cut it and it took less than 5 minutes.

2. I'll let others answer this question. I don't use fan controllers in mine.

3. Do some research to determine your needs here. There is a ton of debate here in this thread alone about filters and every rig is a little different based on the hardware installed and the needs of the owner. If you're serious about overclocking, don't use them because they reduce airflow enough to make a difference when your trying to get your rig to run stable with a high overclock. The trade-off is you have to clean your case out once or twice a week. If you do use the filters, try to minimize how many filters are needed. The more filters needed, the more they reduce airflow. A lot of people in this thread have been very disappointed with the performance of their rigs after adding after-market filters because they didn't realize how much they restrict airflow. If you maintain positive air pressure and only use the front panel of the case for intakes and exhaust from all other fan locations, then the filter that comes with the case is more than enough to keep your case fairly clean. I used the front filter only and I only need to clean my case out maybe once every 2-3 months. However, if I remove the front filter I can turn the fans down to about 1/2 to 3/4 of their normal speed and have better cooling with significantly less noise. When the filter is in place though, I have to run most of the fans at full speed to keep my temps within an acceptable range.


----------



## NJboneless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Another thing that comes in mind, maybe a stupid question but......
> I am using a Scythe kaze master ace fancontroller, according to their website it provides:
> 
> *Maximum Ampere per Channel:
> 1 Ampere (= 12 W max.)*
> 
> Is this sufficiant to run 3 or 4 Corsair SP120's on their full potential, on ONE channel? I'd like to put at least the three front intake fans on one channel.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> That would mean 0.4 amps at startup, in theory i could get away with 3 fans per channel (12 amp/channel) then but i might be pushing it then.


I know the numbers add up (1 amp, divided between .20 amp fans) but in the real world, the fans will not be running to their full potential. I have a fan controller rated at 1.5a per channel, and if I stick 3 fans on one channel they all slow down significantly, and even more so when there is 4 etc. I also had problems getting the fans to spin up from start. For corsair SP120s I wouldnt go over 2 per channel, it will keep them running at (almost) max speed, and you wont have any issues with the fan controller overheating and frying on you (had that happen too lol)


----------



## SgtMunky

I'm considering picking up a black one of these to replace my TJ07 with

I love the TJ07, but I don't have what is required to watercool, and its an old case that makes it hard to install a H100i in, and the Corsair cases sure are feature full!

Am I being stupid


----------



## Kaneo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gthirty7s*
> 
> iv been trying to decide for the past week which one to get black or white
> i still dont know which one to choose i like them both
> what you guys think black or white?


It don't matter if your Black or white.... ok enough of MJ









I had my head set on black for over half a year and when it came to pull the trigger I cannot be happier I made the choice of white.

It just stands out and if your going for UVs or lighting some of the mods people have done look fantastic with it.

check out Snowolf's build is called Snowy its a nice white build


----------



## Internet Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemykeMB*
> 
> Stumbled upon a newer idea...take a look......
> 
> 
> And..back


How do you paint your PC like this?


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Internet Swag*
> 
> How do you paint your PC like this?


Why is it really that bad? but if not then,

By doing this.....

Prep areas......

And ending up somewhat together...


having a bit a patience, imagination also helps out..


----------



## Internet Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemykeMB*
> 
> Why is it really that bad? but if not then,
> 
> By doing this.....
> 
> Prep areas......
> 
> And ending up somewhat together...
> 
> 
> having a bit a patience, imagination also helps out..


It looks good, but also very difficult to do.


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Hey guys, future air 540 owner here so I joined these forums specifically for this thread. Wow there's a lot of info and helpful things I've seen.
> 
> But sadly I can't scroll through all 720 pages, so I was wondering if any of you could answer some questions I had about the case before it gets here.
> 
> 2. I've also seen mentions that it's hard to get most fan controllers to correctly sit in the 5.25in drive bay because of the tool less clips. I know you can install them with screws but it seems like a pain, and I ordered the bitfenix recon, so anyone have experience there to share, with or without that model of fan controller?


I used a zip-tie to force the rear of the locking mechanism to keep the pins in the lock position. I will get a pic of it when I'm home.
However, it will still be somewhat loose on the bottom of the fan controller. (left if you have the case sitting on it's PSU side like I do)


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> I used a zip-tie to force the rear of the locking mechanism to keep the pins in the lock position. I will get a pic of it when I'm home.
> However, it will still be somewhat loose on the bottom of the fan controller. (left if you have the case sitting on it's PSU side like I do)


Thanks, id like to see a pic to see what you mean. What controller are you using?

And also thanks to everyone else who replied to my questions, really appreciate it. Can't wait to do this build.


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Thanks, id like to see a pic to see what you mean. What controller are you using?
> 
> And also thanks to everyone else who replied to my questions, really appreciate it. Can't wait to do this build.


I'm using the NZXT Sentry-2. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811992005

I'll have pics for you in roughly an hour, I have to install my sleeved cable extensions so I'll be working in that side of the case for sure.


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> I'm using the NZXT Sentry-2. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811992005
> 
> I'll have pics for you in roughly an hour, I have to install my sleeved cable extensions so I'll be working in that side of the case for sure.


thanks, I'll be waiting. And that controller has roughly the same length as the recon so that's a perfect example to see too


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Internet Swag*
> 
> It looks good, but also very difficult to do.


Not too hard to take apart, drill a hole or two, tape off..and paint ..hard part was installing-mod the dual bay reservoir to sit vertical and acces the fill port.


----------



## SgtMunky

Really liking the cases I'm seeing in this club







Think the TJ07 will be going into storage!

I'm planning to grab one of these in black, stick a h100i or h105 (not sure whats better yet) up top for the cpu, and taking out the hard drives at the bottom and mounting a plate with 2 Corsair 140mm fans on it with dust filters to feed the gpu. Also, 3 of those nice white lit Corsair Airflow 120mm Fans at the front

Hows that sound?


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> thanks, I'll be waiting. And that controller has roughly the same length as the recon so that's a perfect example to see too


Really not much to see, but this is how I'm locking the tool-less thingy.


Basically just puts pressure on the plastic lock to set the pins into lock. I haven't bothered to figure out how to remove that mechanism to actually secure it with screws in it's place, as the opposite side offers no mounting screw option... nor room to fit a screwdriver.

And because I'm ashamed of how messy it is on the back, here's the money shot.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemykeMB*
> 
> Not too hard to take apart, drill a hole or two, tape off..and paint ..hard part was installing-mod the dual bay reservoir to sit vertical and acces the fill port.


I wondered how you did manage to fill the loop with the reservoir mounted vertical ... I may think of going with the Koolance RP-452X2 instead of the dual 5 1/4" XSPC because it has fill-ports on the front side of the reservoir, not on the top as my previous XSPC-reservoir.

But seriously, how did you do it? 90 degree angle and some fittings? And which side is the fillport on (inside, against the motherboard) or outside (against the door)? Is it space for it on the inside? I will do a dual 5 1/4" reservoir in my 540 so I would really like to know this.


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> I wondered how you did manage to fill the loop with the reservoir mounted vertical ... I may think of going with the Koolance RP-452X2 instead of the dual 5 1/4" XSPC because it has fill-ports on the front side of the reservoir, not on the top as my previous XSPC-reservoir.
> 
> But seriously, how did you do it? 90 degree angle and some fittings? And which side is the fillport on (inside, against the motherboard) or outside (against the door)? Is it space for it on the inside? I will do a dual 5 1/4" reservoir in my 540 so I would really like to know this.


Fill port is on outside of back panel, and no 90s are used...Also looky see here this..http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/official-corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery/7180#post_22465452


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> Really not much to see, but this is how I'm locking the tool-less thingy.
> 
> Basically just puts pressure on the plastic lock to set the pins into lock. I haven't bothered to figure out how to remove that mechanism to actually secure it with screws in it's place, as the opposite side offers no mounting screw option... nor room to fit a screwdriver.
> 
> And because I'm ashamed of how messy it is on the back, here's the money shot.


Thanks, thats really good for reference. Apparently you have to take the entire front off and remove the drive cage and some things to be able to screw something in, so I wasn't really looking forward to that. Will probably go with your solution. Does it sit vertical or horizontal?


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Thanks, thats really good for reference. Apparently you have to take the entire front off and remove the drive cage and some things to be able to screw something in, so I wasn't really looking forward to that. Will probably go with your solution. Does it sit vertical or horizontal?


I sit my case horizontal. Because of that, I'm thinking about removing the open area under the case and replacing it with either an acrylic window or modders mesh.

(Killed the LEDs in my front fans, the Sentry 2 causes them to pulsate.. currently working on getting a white LED strip just right inside)


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NJboneless*
> 
> I know the numbers add up (1 amp, divided between .20 amp fans) but in the real world, the fans will not be running to their full potential. I have a fan controller rated at 1.5a per channel, and if I stick 3 fans on one channel they all slow down significantly, and even more so when there is 4 etc. I also had problems getting the fans to spin up from start. For corsair SP120s I wouldnt go over 2 per channel, it will keep them running at (almost) max speed, and you wont have any issues with the fan controller overheating and frying on you (had that happen too lol)


Going to rethink my fan setup


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NJboneless*
> 
> I know the numbers add up (1 amp, divided between .20 amp fans) but in the real world, the fans will not be running to their full potential. I have a fan controller rated at 1.5a per channel, and if I stick 3 fans on one channel they all slow down significantly, and even more so when there is 4 etc. I also had problems getting the fans to spin up from start. For corsair SP120s I wouldnt go over 2 per channel, it will keep them running at (almost) max speed, and you wont have any issues with the fan controller overheating and frying on you (had that happen too lol)


That has not been my experience with my controller. You might be suffering from false advertisement on your fan controller. I have installed some hefty server fans that are rated at 1A a piece, and have no problems running in tandem at full tilt on a single channel rated at 30W per channel. I dont actually run those fans, but I ran into a lot of them buying an old telecom server, so I hooked them up to see how they performed...150CFM server fans are LOUD!!!!!


----------



## NJboneless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That has not been my experience with my controller. You might be suffering from false advertisement on your fan controller. I have installed some hefty server fans that are rated at 1A a piece, and have no problems running in tandem at full tilt on a single channel rated at 30W per channel. I dont actually run those fans, but I ran into a lot of them buying an old telecom server, so I hooked them up to see how they performed...150CFM server fans are LOUD!!!!!


Probably some of that, although I have had the same issue (more or less) with many fan controllers. Probably just varies.


----------



## fjordiales

http://valid.canardpc.com/m8daiq

Finally done(or 95% complete) on my builds.


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NJboneless*
> 
> Probably some of that, although I have had the same issue (more or less) with many fan controllers. Probably just varies.


Just rewired all my fans, I have three aio pumps and two vrm fans for nzxt bracket wired to sata power to run at full power.
My cpu header has two fans on the aio cooler.
Gpu bracket has two fans each, so I plugged gpu1 and gpu2 on seperate channel. And finally the three case fans. Only using mobo fan header. I have rog front base which allows to fine tune fan speed and some other cool stuff. System runs super quiet.


----------



## ggp759

I need some help with cooling and these case. My specs:
i7 4790K
Asus Z97-Pro
16GB Corsair Vengeance pro 2133Mhz RAM
Evga gtx 780 Ti Acx Cooler
Corsair H90 Cpu cooler
3 Corsair AF 140mm fans quiet edition(not so quiet after all!







)

I have installed the H90 on the back of the case. Its fan is facing on the outside blowing hot air out and even though is PWM is giving me a headache revving up and down like a roller coaster. The most irritating part is that even if i open Chrome or unzip a file etc (menial tasks) increases and decreases rpm within 3 seconds which is very audible and unacceptable at least for me. Two of the AF140 are installed in the front as intake and one of them up top as exhaust. Tried to control the AF 140s from the motherboard but using silent profile they go down to about 950rpm. I am unable to install AI Suite 3 and i have tried various forum solutions and work arounds. Dont know if that will have and effect at least on the H90 fan.

My question is: Is there any other config i can setup for this case for better airflow and silent operation? The radiator up top and the third AF140 as exhaust at the back? Any other more silent and more efficient fans preferably with PWM to replace the 3 AF140s? Any suggestion for a replacement for the H90 fan? The stock one has got to go! I need something that is efficient yet silent!

Thanks for all the opinions in advance.

PS: I have a Noctua NF-A15 PWM as spare from my last build. Will this fit and work with H90? Is rated at maximum 1200RPM. Are those enough for the radiator?


----------



## pdasterly

I have h90 also, are you running push pull setup?


----------



## ggp759

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> I have h90 also, are you running push pull setup?


Not its just one fan blowing air out of the case. Not bothered by the 1-2 degrees difference the push pull makes.

PS: What type of screws do i need to mount the H90 up top? There are none included in the box that fit? Thanks


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> Not its just one fan blowing air out of the case. Not bothered by the 1-2 degrees difference the push pull makes


Not sure how helpful this will be for you, but I have H80i running pull and have the fan running off a header on my Asus Z97-Pro WifiAC.
AiSuite 3 is pain in the rear to get installed, I used the q-fan control (CorsairLink is trash, but dat 38mm radiator tho) under the bios to control this fan. The pre-shipped "silent" profile is pretty good, and you can do your own profile (with limitation) as well.

I took the silent profile as my base and set it to not ramp the fan past 40% (or was it 50% that was lowest?) for temps below 50*C. It's doing well so far, because the stock fans that ship with the case are more audible at ~90% speed off my Sentry-2. With those fans off, I can still hear the two 92mm fans on my R9 290's Gelid Icy Vision running at 40% speed over the radiator's fan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> PS: What type of screws do i need to mount the H90 up top? There are none included in the box that fit? Thanks


There should be some long screws, maybe 3/4 an inch long? You'd use those to secure the fan and radiator to the top of the case.
For my pull setup I dropped the screws in first from the top, through the fan, and then wrestled them into the proper places of the H80i's radiator.

As for the Noctua NF-A15 fans, they have a manufacturer rated static pressure of 1.51mmH20 versus the stock H90 fan at 1.64mmH20.
Now, I'm not a AIO/water cooling/fan specialist, but that's a 0.13mmH20 difference. So maybe a few degrees warmer? As for it fitting, I can't tell ya that.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikemykeMB*
> 
> Fill port is on outside of back panel, and no 90s are used...Also looky see here this..http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/official-corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery/7180#post_22465452


Hmm, I did not really understand what you said about the fill-port at the back of the case ... you fill it up through a radiator or something? Not on the top of the reservoir?

It seems a little tricky too me, I would rather have the reservoir outside of the case than doing that ... time to bend some acrylic then.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> I need some help with cooling and these case. My specs:
> i7 4790K
> Asus Z97-Pro
> 16GB Corsair Vengeance pro 2133Mhz RAM
> Evga gtx 780 Ti Acx Cooler
> Corsair H90 Cpu cooler
> 3 Corsair AF 140mm fans quiet edition(not so quiet after all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I have installed the H90 on the back of the case. Its fan is facing on the outside blowing hot air out and even though is PWM is giving me a headache revving up and down like a roller coaster. The most irritating part is that even if i open Chrome or unzip a file etc (menial tasks) increases and decreases rpm within 3 seconds which is very audible and unacceptable at least for me. Two of the AF140 are installed in the front as intake and one of them up top as exhaust. Tried to control the AF 140s from the motherboard but using silent profile they go down to about 950rpm. I am unable to install AI Suite 3 and i have tried various forum solutions and work arounds. Dont know if that will have and effect at least on the H90 fan.
> 
> My question is: Is there any other config i can setup for this case for better airflow and silent operation? The radiator up top and the third AF140 as exhaust at the back? Any other more silent and more efficient fans preferably with PWM to replace the 3 AF140s? Any suggestion for a replacement for the H90 fan? The stock one has got to go! I need something that is efficient yet silent!
> 
> Thanks for all the opinions in advance.
> 
> PS: I have a Noctua NF-A15 PWM as spare from my last build. Will this fit and work with H90? Is rated at maximum 1200RPM. Are those enough for the radiator?


Normally I would link the 140mm fan review at www.martinsliquidlab.org for questions like yours, but there seems to be a problem with the article on their site and none of the graphics, charts or videos seem to be loading anymore; at least for the 140mm fan reviews anyways. The other rest of their site seems to be fine though.

I did find this link for you though. http://www.overclock.net/t/1369586/need-advice-for-140mm-fans-with-good-static-pressure

There is some conversation there about 140mm radiator fans. They do mention that your Noctua fan is a perfectly good fan for this use as well.

I saw a post from you stating you wanted to avoid push/pull because it won't change your temps enough to justify the extra fan, and while I do agree with that statement I would like to point out that two good fans, like your Noctua NF-A15 could be used in push/pull to achieve the same temps you get with one fan, but at much lower fan speeds, which could mean less noise. It's not a guarantee though, so unless you have access to a second fan, it may not be economical to test.

Another option for radiator fans when you want them to be silent is the Gentle Typhoon AP-15, but it's only available in the 120mm size and while I'm sure you get an adapter to allow you fit a 120mm fan to your 140mm radiator, I'm not sure how well it will work because I've never seen it done and I have no basis for comparison. You can't beat AP-15s though when you want a radiator fan that offers great performance to noise ratio.


----------



## ggp759

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> Not sure how helpful this will be for you, but I have H80i running pull and have the fan running off a header on my Asus Z97-Pro WifiAC.
> AiSuite 3 is pain in the rear to get installed, I used the q-fan control (CorsairLink is trash, but dat 38mm radiator tho) under the bios to control this fan. The pre-shipped "silent" profile is pretty good, and you can do your own profile (with limitation) as well.
> 
> I took the silent profile as my base and set it to not ramp the fan past 40% (or was it 50% that was lowest?) for temps below 50*C. It's doing well so far, because the stock fans that ship with the case are more audible at ~90% speed off my Sentry-2. With those fans off, I can still hear the two 92mm fans on my R9 290's Gelid Icy Vision running at 40% speed over the radiator's fan.
> There should be some long screws, maybe 3/4 an inch long? You'd use those to secure the fan and radiator to the top of the case.
> For my pull setup I dropped the screws in first from the top, through the fan, and then wrestled them into the proper places of the H80i's radiator.
> 
> As for the Noctua NF-A15 fans, they have a manufacturer rated static pressure of 1.51mmH20 versus the stock H90 fan at 1.64mmH20.
> Now, I'm not a AIO/water cooling/fan specialist, but that's a 0.13mmH20 difference. So maybe a few degrees warmer? As for it fitting, I can't tell ya that.


Thanks a lot for the detailed reply. Will give the noctua fan a try on the H90


----------



## ggp759

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Normally I would link the 140mm fan review at www.martinsliquidlag.org for questions like yours, but there seems to be a problem with the article on their site and none of the graphics, charts or videos seem to be loading anymore; at least for the 140mm fan reviews anyways. The other rest of their site seems to be fine though.
> 
> I did find this link for you though. http://www.overclock.net/t/1369586/need-advice-for-140mm-fans-with-good-static-pressure
> 
> There is some conversation there about 140mm radiator fans. They do mention that your Noctua fan is a perfectly good fan for this use as well.
> 
> I saw a post from you stating you wanted to avoid push/pull because it won't change your temps enough to justify the extra fan, and while I do agree with that statement I would like to point out that two good fans, like your Noctua NF-A15 could be used in push/pull to achieve the same temps you get with one fan, but at much lower fan speeds, which could mean less noise. It's not a guarantee though, so unless you have access to a second fan, it may not be economical to test.
> 
> Another option for radiator fans when you want them to be silent is the Gentle Typhoon AP-15, but it's only available in the 120mm size and while I'm sure you get an adapter to allow you fit a 120mm fan to your 140mm radiator, I'm not sure how well it will work because I've never seen it done and I have no basis for comparison. You can't beat AP-15s though when you want a radiator fan that offers great performance to noise ratio.


Thanks again i will try with the single noctua that i have for the radiator. Any advice on silent 140mm fans for both intake and exhaust? preferably PWM as opposed to the AF140mm that i already got. Thanks again for all the help and the fast responses.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Anyone using 2x PSU's in these cases?


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> Hmm, I did not really understand what you said about the fill-port at the back of the case ... you fill it up through a radiator or something? Not on the top of the reservoir?
> 
> It seems a little tricky too me, I would rather have the reservoir outside of the case than doing that ... time to bend some acrylic then.


I fill it at the port on the res, by removing back panel and front to remove the top 2 screws on top of bay bracket that allows the res to be pushed back to access the port. Not too complicated. I could mod it to where it can be accessed from outside the case.


----------



## SgtMunky

Think I'm about to pull the trigger on this basket tomorrow, are these fans ok for the case? I just want something that works well and looks good, it's my sig rig and although I may add another 290, it is unlikely. And if I do, I will buy another Tri-X with its unbelievable cooler, so thats what the front three fans are feeding









Also, I will have that hard drive and my SSD in the back of the case, any advice on mounting? I want to have the bottom of the case as an intake with dust filters


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> Also, I will have that hard drive and my SSD in the back of the case, any advice on mounting?


I recomend using the 2.5" cage for the SSD, and mounting to the mesh panel in the back with some HDD screws. That's what I did here.


----------



## SgtMunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I recomend using the 2.5" cage for the SSD, and mounting to the mesh panel in the back with some HDD screws. That's what I did here.


Thanks for the idea, +rep


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> Thanks for the idea, +rep


One thing to note with that mounting method:
Since it is mounted to the rear of the case, there is a little bit of flex in the HDD; it will wiggle arround a bit if you bump or move your system. I do not recomend leaving your HDD bolted there if/when you transport it.

Thanks for the rep!


----------



## SgtMunky

Good shout, but I rarely ever move my system on my desk, and if I do I always power down.

might get some of those nice velcro sheets and mount everything sturdy and in place (including wires) in the back of the case


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'm about to pull the trigger on this basket tomorrow, are these fans ok for the case? I just want something that works well and looks good, it's my sig rig and although I may add another 290, it is unlikely. And if I do, I will buy another Tri-X with its unbelievable cooler, so thats what the front three fans are feeding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I will have that hard drive and my SSD in the back of the case, any advice on mounting? I want to have the bottom of the case as an intake with dust filters


What are your plans for the 7 AF120 LED fans?

I'm guessing the AF140 you have picked out is for the rear exhaust. This is a fine fan for this location, but if it has the same rubber grommets in the corners you may have a tight fit while mounting the fan. If you check the pictures on my profile you will find a picture of an AF140 mounted in this position, but take note of the small metal lip on the edge of the case that interferes with the rubber grommet. If you look closely you will see that I cut a 1/4 inch deep slit in the rubber grommet to allow a better fit. It can be mounted without any cutting, but you will have to compress the rubber and hold the fan in place while trying to drive in the screws, which can be a daunting task for some.

The only other use I can imagine you would have for the 7 AF120 LED fans would be 3 in the front panel, and then 4 on the H105 as push/pull mounted in the top panel. Would this be what you were thinking?

If that is correct, I would strongly consider rethinking this because the AF120 is a terrible fan on a radiator. Corsair recommends that the AF120 have at least 3 cm of clearance, so they really aren't meant to be placed directly on a radiator. Radiators create a lot of resistance to airflow, and a fan needs a good amount of static pressure to get the best airflow through a radiator; or any area that provides resistance to airflow for that matter. The AF120 has no static pressure at all, so it's not ideal for this use. Corsair does make the SP series of fans that have good static pressure ratings and are excellent radiator fans. I would also recommend using SP fans for the 3 in the front panel even if there isn't a radiator, simple because of the dust filter, plastic facade, and metal mesh that are found within 2-3 cm of the fans. I would say the front panel is optional though and would probably be fine with the AF120s, but I think the SP120s would be better.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> Anyone using 2x PSU's in these cases?


Why two separate PSU's?! Get one 1300 W PSU and be done with it; Newegg has the EVGA 1300 W variant on sale for $150 after rebate!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'm about to pull the trigger on this basket tomorrow, are these fans ok for the case? I just want something that works well and looks good, it's my sig rig and although I may add another 290, it is unlikely. And if I do, I will buy another Tri-X with its unbelievable cooler, so thats what the front three fans are feeding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I will have that hard drive and my SSD in the back of the case, any advice on mounting? I want to have the bottom of the case as an intake with dust filters


No, if youre going to purchase fans separately you might as well take the opportunity to put 3x 120mm fans in the front, and if noise is a concern I highly recommend either Gentle Typhoon AP 15's or NB Bionic E-Loop B12-P's:






Because of the inherent design of the front rectangular cutout 3x 120mm fans will work better than 2x140mm, there is less obstructed airflow from the air filter's structural supports and you extend the top and bottom airflow area by about 1-2". Replacing the two factory AF140mm fans (rated at 67 CFM but likely no more than 55-60 CFM due to obstructed airflow) with 3x NB B12-P's (78> CFM, ~240 CFM in concert) doubled the airflow coming into the front of the case.

Also, if youre running SLI you might wan't to take a look at this simple mod I performed:






An excellent 120mm fan comparison:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1389355/fan-testing-round-12-begins-thanks-to-cpachris-and-prymus-nb-e-loop-sp120-nf-f12-cougar-vortex-pwm-vortex-red-led-pirahna-ap-45


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Why two separate PSU's?! Get one 1300 W PSU and be done with it; Newegg has the EVGA 1300 W variant on sale for $150 after rebate!
> No, if youre going to purchase fans separately you might as well take the opportunity to put 3x 120mm fans in the front, and if noise is a concern I highly recommend either Gentle Typhoon AP 15's or NB Bionic E-Loop B12-P's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the inherent design of the front rectangular cutout 3x 120mm fans will work better than 2x140mm, there is less obstructed airflow from the air filter's structural supports and you extend the top and bottom airflow area by about 1-2". Replacing the two factory AF140mm fans (rated at 67 CFM but likely no more than 55-60 CFM due to obstructed airflow) with 3x NB B12-P's (78> CFM, ~240 CFM in concert) doubled the airflow coming into the front of the case.
> 
> Also, if youre running SLI you might wan't to take a look at this simple mod I performed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An excellent 120mm fan comparison:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1389355/fan-testing-round-12-begins-thanks-to-cpachris-and-prymus-nb-e-loop-sp120-nf-f12-cougar-vortex-pwm-vortex-red-led-pirahna-ap-45


@vulcan78 I noticed you linked the round 12 results that were done by MartinsLiquidLabs. I haven't visited that site in over 6 months until today and I noticed the site hasn't been updated much recently. Do you know anything about this?

I'm just wondering if the guys who maintained it have moved on or if it's just been a slow period for their site? I wanted to link their 140mm fan comparison for someone, but none of the videos or charts are loading for me when I navigated to that particular review. And when I saw your link to their videos coming from another OCN thread instead of directly form their site, I thought I'd ask in case you know something.

BTW - to the op who asked about fans, Vulcan78's recommendations are excellent fans. You can't beat the Gently Typhoons for performance to noise ratio, and the Noiseblockers are a close second in my opinion.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Why two separate PSU's?! Get one 1300 W PSU and be done with it; Newegg has the EVGA 1300 W variant on sale for $150 after rebate!


I already have one EVGA G2 1300, that is not enough power for 4x R9 290X, 3930K, RIVBE, two pumps and 36 fans .... 4x R9 290X draw over 1000 wattage alone when they are overclocked on water ... that is why I need to mod in a second PSU. I may buy another EVGA G2 1300 though.

On the second note, I do not live in the US.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> On the second note, I do not live in the US.


Dat 220









Just make sure you got the amps.


----------



## SgtMunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> What are your plans for the 7 AF120 LED fans?
> 
> I'm guessing the AF140 you have picked out is for the rear exhaust. This is a fine fan for this location, but if it has the same rubber grommets in the corners you may have a tight fit while mounting the fan. If you check the pictures on my profile you will find a picture of an AF140 mounted in this position, but take note of the small metal lip on the edge of the case that interferes with the rubber grommet. If you look closely you will see that I cut a 1/4 inch deep slit in the rubber grommet to allow a better fit. It can be mounted without any cutting, but you will have to compress the rubber and hold the fan in place while trying to drive in the screws, which can be a daunting task for some.
> 
> The only other use I can imagine you would have for the 7 AF120 LED fans would be 3 in the front panel, and then 4 on the H105 as push/pull mounted in the top panel. Would this be what you were thinking?
> 
> If that is correct, I would strongly consider rethinking this because the AF120 is a terrible fan on a radiator. Corsair recommends that the AF120 have at least 3 cm of clearance, so they really aren't meant to be placed directly on a radiator. Radiators create a lot of resistance to airflow, and a fan needs a good amount of static pressure to get the best airflow through a radiator; or any area that provides resistance to airflow for that matter. The AF120 has no static pressure at all, so it's not ideal for this use. Corsair does make the SP series of fans that have good static pressure ratings and are excellent radiator fans. I would also recommend using SP fans for the 3 in the front panel even if there isn't a radiator, simple because of the dust filter, plastic facade, and metal mesh that are found within 2-3 cm of the fans. I would say the front panel is optional though and would probably be fine with the AF120s, but I think the SP120s would be better.


Yeah the 140mm is for the rear, but 2x120mm down the bottom, 3x120mm in the front, and yes I was thinking about replacing the stock fans on the rad







Thanks for the thoughts! I'd rather have the AF120's in the front to keep everything looking well lit, I don't mind a bit of noise so I generally keep my fans up and my headset on when gaming

How good are the stock fans on the cooler?


----------



## SgtMunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Why two separate PSU's?! Get one 1300 W PSU and be done with it; Newegg has the EVGA 1300 W variant on sale for $150 after rebate!
> No, if youre going to purchase fans separately you might as well take the opportunity to put 3x 120mm fans in the front, and if noise is a concern I highly recommend either Gentle Typhoon AP 15's or NB Bionic E-Loop B12-P's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the inherent design of the front rectangular cutout 3x 120mm fans will work better than 2x140mm, there is less obstructed airflow from the air filter's structural supports and you extend the top and bottom airflow area by about 1-2". Replacing the two factory AF140mm fans (rated at 67 CFM but likely no more than 55-60 CFM due to obstructed airflow) with 3x NB B12-P's (78> CFM, ~240 CFM in concert) doubled the airflow coming into the front of the case.
> 
> Also, if youre running SLI you might wan't to take a look at this simple mod I performed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An excellent 120mm fan comparison:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1389355/fan-testing-round-12-begins-thanks-to-cpachris-and-prymus-nb-e-loop-sp120-nf-f12-cougar-vortex-pwm-vortex-red-led-pirahna-ap-45


Thanks for replying! Actually, I was going to put the three white AS120's in the front for aesthetics and generally good air flow for the GPU, but also two more in the bottom of the case to directly feed the GPU too. I could then use the AIO and the read 140mm as exhausts, and as I dont have that much hardware, it shouldnt get so hot that the AIO is getting too affected, thats my thinking


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Dat 220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just make sure you got the amps.


I think I am good. To be specific, I am pretty sure I am good.

It will be exciting anyways.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> Yeah the 140mm is for the rear, but 2x120mm down the bottom, 3x120mm in the front, and yes I was thinking about replacing the stock fans on the rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts! I'd rather have the AF120's in the front to keep everything looking well lit, I don't mind a bit of noise so I generally keep my fans up and my headset on when gaming
> 
> How good are the stock fans on the cooler?


Providing they are the same fans that came with the H100i I have installed, I would consider them fair to middling. They actually are rated better than the after-market Corsair fans when you look at CFM and max speed, but the bearings aren't as good and they make a bit more noise. You probably won't notice more than 1-3 degrees of difference in temps if you replace them, but you will probably notice a dramatic difference in noise.


----------



## Gthirty7s

what is the best white led fan for a front 360 radiator?
i wanted to get af120 led fans but i read online they are not good for radiators.
something that works good and looks good????


----------



## jameyscott

The SP120 LED versions are coming soon. I'd suggest getting those. There really aren't any LED fans that are worth mention besides those, because most LED fans are all about the bling bling and not enough about the performance. I use SP120s in both my builds, and they are absolutely fantastic fans. (This is coming from someone who used to use AP-15s. )


----------



## SgtMunky

Oh I didn't realise there will be some sp120 leds coming, I'll use those on the h100/105 instead









So the white af120 should be OK on the front as intake?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> Oh I didn't realise there will be some sp120 leds coming, I'll use those on the h100/105 instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the white af120 should be OK on the front as intake?


If remove the filter then yes, otherwise the SP would still be better.


----------



## pdasterly

Will there be sp140?


----------



## SgtMunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> If remove the filter then yes, otherwise the SP would still be better.


hmm, do we know when we might see these sp120 led fans? :/


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> hmm, do we know when we might see these sp120 led fans? :/


Due next month.


----------



## Velict

So, for the 2.5 in hard drive cage, what is the thickest drive they can fit? 15mm? 12.5mm?


----------



## makn

I just bought 3 pcs 140mm fans with 120mm mounting. The Noctua NF-P14r.
Will increase airflow alot since the Corsair AF120 are to weak
Will upload pics later


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> The SP120 LED versions are coming soon. I'd suggest getting those. There really aren't any LED fans that are worth mention besides those, because most LED fans are all about the bling bling and not enough about the performance. I use SP120s in both my builds, and they are absolutely fantastic fans. (This is coming from someone who used to use AP-15s. )


The new Aerocool DS fans.









Side note: Can I be added to the owners list next time you update? I posted a couple pics ages ago haha. I'll have a couple new pics to post later on today after a few changes.


----------



## rck1984

I'll be joining the club soon









Ordered a Carbide 540 black and 8x SP120 performance edition today. Hopefully the airflow is better compared to my Graphite 600T, which is an awesome case but the airflow is awful.


----------



## gbsn

Can the 5.25 bay rack be rotated 180 degrees?
So that the bottom side of 5.25 devices points towards the inside of case instead of outwards?
As I see it, not every 5.25 device has centered holes.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gbsn*
> 
> Can the 5.25 bay rack be rotated 180 degrees?
> So that the bottom side of 5.25 devices points towards the inside of case instead of outwards?
> As I see it, not every 5.25 device has centered holes.


You could probably just flip the drive over, but you would have to find an alternateive way to secure the drive. I presume you mean fliping the drive so it opens on the inside of the case?


----------



## gbsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> You could probably just flip the drive over, but you would have to find an alternateive way to secure the drive. I presume you mean fliping the drive so it opens on the inside of the case?


As it stands now, the 5.25 bay on this case is rotated 90 degrees counter clockwise (from all the pictures I've seen and the orientation of drives) from its normal position as you would find on a regular case. I just want it 90 degrees clockwise from normal, pretty much for my 2.5"x4 backplane and how it opens.
Since the 5.25 rack is removable, I thought maybe it could be installed 90 degrees clockwise.


----------



## SgtMunky

Thanks for all the replies guys, really good information







Get paid monday so will order then

Will remove the AF120's and wait for the LED lit SP120's next month









Now, is the 105 the best bet for cooling a 4670k?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> @vulcan78 I noticed you linked the round 12 results that were done by MartinsLiquidLabs. I haven't visited that site in over 6 months until today and I noticed the site hasn't been updated much recently. Do you know anything about this?
> 
> I'm just wondering if the guys who maintained it have moved on or if it's just been a slow period for their site? I wanted to link their 140mm fan comparison for someone, but none of the videos or charts are loading for me when I navigated to that particular review. And when I saw your link to their videos coming from another OCN thread instead of directly form their site, I thought I'd ask in case you know something.
> 
> BTW - to the op who asked about fans, Vulcan78's recommendations are excellent fans. You can't beat the Gently Typhoons for performance to noise ratio, and the Noiseblockers are a close second in my opinion.


Oh I wasn't even aware of MartinsLiquidLabs, I only found that 120mm fan article through google when I was looking into replacing the front case fans with 120mm fans and presume that oc.net to be the most authoritative 120mm fan comparison.

Yeah GT AP-15's are probably still the best, with the NB-B12-3/P's right about on par or a close second. I went with the NB-B12-P's as the aesthetic design really gels with my case; although the GT's are still the best fans to be had they are not very pretty.


----------



## VoodooFarm

Hey guys, new owner here and I've been building all day. I just had a quick question for anyone running the AF140 as an exhaust.

I keep seeing people talking about how it doesnt fit, but it fit like a glove for me. I haven't put the side window back yet so I'm not sure if thats what causes it, but could anyone let me know? I'm out at dinner right now and was wondering about it, and wondering about if id have a difficult time once i got back and kept building


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> Thanks for all the replies guys, really good information
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get paid monday so will order then
> 
> Will remove the AF120's and wait for the LED lit SP120's next month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, is the 105 the best bet for cooling a 4670k?


Might want to do some research into the SP fans, they are on the loud side. There are better fans out there, Gentle Typhoon AP-15's if you don't care at all about aesthetics and Noiseblocker Bionic E-Loop B12-P's if you do.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1389355/fan-testing-round-12-begins-thanks-to-cpachris-and-prymus-nb-e-loop-sp120-nf-f12-cougar-vortex-pwm-vortex-red-led-pirahna-ap-45

Nah, H105 is great if you want to have a Fire Suppression System, best cooling for the AIR 540 would be either a Phanteks PH-TC14PE or a Noctua NH-D15 (former if youre using a RIVBE or RIVE as D15 blocks first PCI-E slot).

http://www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/cooling/heatsinks/39941-noctua-nh-d15-cpu-cooler-review?showall=&start=2

Here's an idea of temps at 4.75GHz with 1.472V:






To get that kind of performance with a Corsair AIO Fire Suppression System you will have to tolerate another 25-30 dB of noise, but that shouldn't be a problem with 3x SP120 fans in the front of the case which will also probably be at 50+ dB.

Want an idea?

Here, go to the point in time in both of the following videos where the volt meter is registering 12 V, at the 5:35 mark for the SP120, 3:30 mark for the Noiseblocker B12-3 (B12-P is identical except is PWM). Go back and forth between the two until youre satisfied, full comparison here (Cougar and Noctua also compared).










If noise is at all a concern I highly recommend against 3x SP120's and a Corsair H105 Fire Suppression System.

In case you missed the earlier link, better read this before pulling the trigger on AIO, be sure to have a good look at the "1 Egg" reviews on Newegg for the H100i and H105, there you'll find a plethora of "mine leaked all over my mobo and GPU!" and "pump broke within 3 months time!" and "It's intolerably loud under "Max" settiing!"

Here's 3x NB B12-P's in the front of my case, best to work with the central design feature of the AIR 540 instead of working against it with a radiator in every possible orifice: the nearly unrivaled airflow.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> dB.


That is, unless you have tall RAM, or your VGA slot is located close to your socket, or you bought a case with a VERY large window to show off your build.

There are plenty of people here that will purchase an AIO over your favorite orange and brown cooler, for a variety of reasons. You can make your case for the NH-D15 without insulting a significant part of the Air540 owners.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Might want to do some research into the SP fans, they are on the loud side. There are better fans out there, Gentle Typhoon AP-15's if you don't care at all about aesthetics and Noiseblocker Bionic E-Loop B12-P's if you do.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1389355/fan-testing-round-12-begins-thanks-to-cpachris-and-prymus-nb-e-loop-sp120-nf-f12-cougar-vortex-pwm-vortex-red-led-pirahna-ap-45
> 
> Nah, H105 is great if you want to have a Fire Suppression System, best cooling for the AIR 540 would be either a Phanteks PH-TC14PE or a Noctua NH-D15 (former if youre using a RIVBE or RIVE as D15 blocks first PCI-E slot).
> 
> http://www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/cooling/heatsinks/39941-noctua-nh-d15-cpu-cooler-review?showall=&start=2
> 
> Here's an idea of temps at 4.75GHz with 1.472V:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To get that kind of performance with a Corsair AIO Fire Suppression System you will have to tolerate another 25-30 dB of noise, but that shouldn't be a problem with 3x SP120 fans in the front of the case which will also probably be at 50+ dB.
> 
> Want an idea?
> 
> Here, go to the point in time in both of the following videos where the volt meter is registering 12 V, at the 5:35 mark for the SP120, 3:30 mark for the Noiseblocker B12-3 (B12-P is identical except is PWM). Go back and forth between the two until youre satisfied, full comparison here (Cougar and Noctua also compared).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If noise is at all a concern I highly recommend against 3x SP120's and a Corsair H105 Fire Suppression System.
> 
> In case you missed the earlier link, better read this before pulling the trigger on AIO, be sure to have a good look at the "1 Egg" reviews on Newegg for the H100i and H105, there you'll find a plethora of "mine leaked all over my mobo and GPU!" and "pump broke within 3 months time!" and "It's intolerably loud under "Max" settiing!"
> 
> Here's 3x NB B12-P's in the front of my case, best to work with the central design feature of the AIR 540 instead of working against it with a radiator in every possible orifice: the nearly unrivaled airflow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER]


Stop responding to people when you don't even understand what is going on. There is more to a build than just pure performance (Which by the way that match at stock configurations, putting better fans on the H105 would only further improve it)

He was looking specifically at the SP120s because next month they are coming out with LEDs. He wanted LED fans, and there really aren't any good LED fans out there. If they are like the SP120PEs or QEs, then they will be good fans. The best? No. But what is the best anyway? I switched from the AP-15s to the SP120s and haven't noticed an increase in temperatures or an increase in noise. In fact, I bought a fan controller, so it's even quieter and same temperatures.

Another thing, this whole "AIO fire supression system" junk needs to stop. They are good coolers, and they may not be your first choice, but people do use them and are happy with them? Should I start calling you out because you use air coolers and they are completely crap compared to my full custom loop?

Take a step down from your high horse and realize that people will choose what they like, and just because it isn't the best solution in your eyes doesn't mean it isn't the best solution for them.

If you continue this, I will report every single post about it until the mods step in and solve it, or we can just leave it right here.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Stop responding to people when you don't even understand what is going on. There is more to a build than just pure performance (Which by the way that match at stock configurations, putting better fans on the H105 would only further improve it)
> 
> He was looking specifically at the SP120s because next month they are coming out with LEDs. He wanted LED fans, and there really aren't any good LED fans out there. If they are like the SP120PEs or QEs, then they will be good fans. The best? No. But what is the best anyway? I switched from the AP-15s to the SP120s and haven't noticed an increase in temperatures or an increase in noise. In fact, I bought a fan controller, so it's even quieter and same temperatures.
> 
> Another thing, this whole "AIO fire supression system" crap needs to stop. They are good coolers, and they may not be your first choice, but people do use them and are happy with them? Should I start calling you out because you use air coolers and they are completely crap compared to my full custom loop?
> 
> Take a step down from your high horse and realize that people will choose what they like, and just because it isn't the best solution in your eyes doesn't mean it isn't the best solution for them.
> 
> If you continue this, I will report every single post about it until the mods step in and solve it, or we can just leave it right here.


"Complete crap compared to my special Fire Suppression System".

Please put up your temps or shut up. 75 C after 30 minutes of Prime95 @ 4.75GHz with 1.472V at room temperature. No? Then your custom Fire Suppression System isn't better, you just wasted your time and money for nothing but potential liquid nightmare.

I don't think this guy is going to run another AIO Fire Suppression System ever again, how about you?

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=129996

Be sure to check the date of the post and view the pictures, they speak volumes.

Report my post? For what? Stating a fact? The air-coolers outperform the AIO Fire Suppression Systems, are less expensive, generate 25-30 dB less noise and do so with no potential catastrophic liquid disaster.

I didn't see stating facts being against the rules in the TOS. Please, I encourage you to report me right away to the Orwellian Thought Police.

The ideal Air 540 according to JameyScott:






Note the excellent airflow, especially with the radiators set up as intake. No fire should survive this mighty and INTELLIGENT Fire Suppression System.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> Will there be sp140?


Sorry, I missed this post. Yes there will be SP140s.







H110 users/280MM radiator users rejoice!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> 75 C after 30 minutes of Prime95 @ 4.75GHz with 1.472V at room temperature


Would you mind providing some proof for this?


----------



## VoodooFarm

Welp I just finished building after several hours. I didnt have any issues placing the AF140 on the exhaust though like people had said, so hopefully i didnt miss anything. Maybe corsair corrected it? Anyways it's too late to bother starting it up and installing windows and drivers and all that, but I did snap a picture of the guts to post. Looks kind of like a generic corsair build, but I'm really happy how it turned out, managed to hide away all the cable clutter and keep it looking pretty clean for not having specially sleeved cables. Anyways add me to the owners list!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Welp I just finished building after several hours. I didnt have any issues placing the AF140 on the exhaust though like people had said, so hopefully i didnt miss anything. Maybe corsair corrected it? Anyways it's too late to bother starting it up and installing windows and drivers and all that, but I did snap a picture of the guts to post. Looks kind of like a generic corsair build, but I'm really happy how it turned out, managed to hide away all the cable clutter and keep it looking pretty clean for not having specially sleeved cables. Anyways add me to the owners list!


Looks great! You might want to move the 24 pin ATX cable to a different grommet so it doesn't show as much.


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Looks great! You might want to move the 24 pin ATX cable to a different grommet so it doesn't show as much.


I tried but its pretty stiff. It would press against the fans and probably block air flow if I moved it to any of the others, and most likely put more pressure on the connectors. If I ever move on to a fully modular power supply I'd definitely re arrange though


----------



## 66racer

Guys this is a warning, lets keep things professional and on topic here. The conversation of cooling will obviously come into play with a case club, but lets be professional when presenting facts or experiences.

Thanks


----------



## RagingPwner

I need to get my woman to take some quality pics at some point.. but for now, iphone pics:

 
New Aerocool DS fans in the front. I honestly don't hear much of a difference from the SP120's QE's I had in there. The Aerocool's may even be a touch quieter even though they are pushing double-ish the amount of air.

 
I also finally got around to installing a RGB led kit from BSMODS. Really great kit and easy to install... especially when you make your brother do the soldering. lol

Really improved it from the stock look without getting too carried away in my opinion:


I still have a few "mods" I want to do but she's getting there.


----------



## SgtMunky

Sorry I won't try and quote people because so many different people have offered up information







Will be going back and repping

Although yes there will probably be better fans out there than the LED 120 AF&SP, seeing those Corsair fans lighting up the front of the Air 540 is what attracted me to the case in the first place









AP-15 is a great fan, I have two in my TJ07, but when I need the extra cooling power, I will be gaming most likely with my headset on (Corsair of course! Won from a competition!) so the noise won't be an issue for me, hence I'm steering into the area of aesthetics a bit more









Just need to make sure the SP120 is what I would need up the front (the three intakes). I guess putting two AF120's down the bottom would be ok?

Thanks again all, this is a really informative club









Edit: I see a conversation took place regarding Air cooling vs AIO vs custom watercooling etc. Whilst I would love to watercool, I'm not going down that path, otherwise I wouldnt be moving out of the TJ07 and into the 540







Air coolers are great too, but I want to try something new and the AIO's always look so tidy, and I trust Corsair's build quality


----------



## jameyscott

That would be an absolutely fine set up. If you're willing to sacrifice the front filter, you could always go with the AF120s as well. The filter just absolutely kills air flow (just like any filter) and static pressure optimized fans are better for pushing through it.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Welp I just finished building after several hours. I didnt have any issues placing the AF140 on the exhaust though like people had said, so hopefully i didnt miss anything. Maybe corsair corrected it? Anyways it's too late to bother starting it up and installing windows and drivers and all that, but I did snap a picture of the guts to post. Looks kind of like a generic corsair build, but I'm really happy how it turned out, managed to hide away all the cable clutter and keep it looking pretty clean for not having specially sleeved cables. Anyways add me to the owners list!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Here is a picture that shows the problem some people have had getting the AF140 to fit.



It's not a big problem at all though. The metal lip of the case interferes with the rubber grommet just a bit though. This picture shows how I cut a 1/4 deep slit in the rubber to allow the lip to to insert into the slit rather than compress the rubber grommet to allow it to fit. It's possible that Corsair fixed this in some of the more recently manufactured cases and removed the metal lip since it's a popular replacement for the stock exhaust fan.

I'm glad to hear you had no problems though!


----------



## SgtMunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> That would be an absolutely fine set up. If you're willing to sacrifice the front filter, you could always go with the AF120s as well. The filter just absolutely kills air flow (just like any filter) and static pressure optimized fans are better for pushing through it.


I'd rather keep the filter as my room (wood floors, fair amount of electronics, and pets) is murder for dust. I'm fine with the SP over the AF fans, as long as its noticeably worth it







If it was only a slight difference, I'd just go with the AF so that I can order it all now instead of whenever those SP-LEDs come out







but I can wait!


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingPwner*
> 
> I need to get my woman to take some quality pics at some point.. but for now, iphone pics:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Aerocool DS fans in the front. I honestly don't hear much of a difference from the SP120's QE's I had in there. The Aerocool's may even be a touch quieter even though they are pushing double-ish the amount of air.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also finally got around to installing a RGB led kit from BSMODS. Really great kit and easy to install... especially when you make your brother do the soldering. lol
> 
> Really improved it from the stock look without getting too carried away in my opinion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have a few "mods" I want to do but she's getting there.


Are you using the dust filter? From the reviews I've seen on those fans the difference between them and the SP120 QE is the static pressure rating. And since CFM goes down as static pressure increases, it makes sense that the Aerocools seem to be moving more air. However, it's possible that they are recycling more air than the SP120s and pulling less fresh air from outside if there is a dust filter being used.

The difference is fairly small I think though, so I don't think you should have any concerns. I may have to get some of those Aerocool fans though. They have a really cool aesthetic appeal and the reviews on them are very positive. I don't really mind the noise of my SP120 Performance Edition fans though.


----------



## sdcalihusker

Updated my Rig. Now featuring ROG Maximus VII Hero, and Hard Acrylic!


----------



## NJboneless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdcalihusker*
> 
> Updated my Rig. Now featuring ROG Maximus VII Hero, and Hard Acrylic!


That is a sick pc! The red 540 looks amazing!


----------



## sdcalihusker

Thanks! It's a deep cherry red. When I bought the case, only the black was available, and some people painted the grills. I decided to paint the whole case. It was a lot of work, but well worth it.


----------



## madclassic

Hey guys, I'm in the process of setting up my new build with a black carbide 540. Love it so far. Question tho, and I did research it a bit but want your user experience, is it necessary to get a bottom dust vent for under the hard drive area? Also, which product on the market would you recommend for this? I notice on the underside of the case there seems to be a space for some type of magnetic screen filter just like the one on the front of the case. Appreciate your help.


----------



## Dorrak

I been really tempted to pull the trigger on one of these cases. I love the way they look!

A question though, will the Carbide give better cooling than my current Antec 1200?


----------



## excildor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madclassic*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm in the process of setting up my new build with a black carbide 540. Love it so far. Question tho, and I did research it a bit but want your user experience, is it necessary to get a bottom dust vent for under the hard drive area? Also, which product on the market would you recommend for this? I notice on the underside of the case there seems to be a space for some type of magnetic screen filter just like the one on the front of the case. Appreciate your help.


I would say its not necessary. I made one for the bottom. After a month or so I didn't really find it caught anything.

If you want to buy one... might be others out there, I don't know. http://www.demcifilter.com/c198/Air-540.aspx

Heres the one I made, plastic bin lid+ nylons+ magnets.


----------



## ggp759

i have an evga gtx 780ti with acx cooler inside this case. Is it better to use 3 120mm fans on the front or just 2 phanteks f140hp? Since the card is dumping hot air inside the case. Thanks a lot for the help.


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Here is a picture that shows the problem some people have had getting the AF140 to fit.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a big problem at all though. The metal lip of the case interferes with the rubber grommet just a bit though. This picture shows how I cut a 1/4 deep slit in the rubber to allow the lip to to insert into the slit rather than compress the rubber grommet to allow it to fit. It's possible that Corsair fixed this in some of the more recently manufactured cases and removed the metal lip since it's a popular replacement for the stock exhaust fan.
> 
> I'm glad to hear you had no problems though!


Yeah I've seen that, and it's so strange because it fit like a glove for me, didnt have to force it or anything. I wonder if Corsair started changing the edge or something in production lately


----------



## VoodooFarm

Also does anyone have tips for installing fan controllers or small 5.25in drives that don't fit the tool less drive cage? I tried a zip tie trick another member showed me, but my controller is still pretty loose. Is there any other tips? I know you can remove the front panel but I'm not entirely sure how, and since everythings in there now I dont know if I really want to. Any help is appreciated


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Also does anyone have tips for installing fan controllers or small 5.25in drives that don't fit the tool less drive cage? I tried a zip tie trick another member showed me, but my controller is still pretty loose. Is there any other tips? I know you can remove the front panel but I'm not entirely sure how, and since everythings in there now I dont know if I really want to. Any help is appreciated


i just removed the tooless mechanism and screwed mine in.


----------



## pdasterly

The front gently snaps away


----------



## VoodooFarm

Loving the case so far. Just wish my recon worked. For some reason I can't control manual mode? But other than that this case keeps my hardware nice and cool.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Loving the case so far. Just wish my recon worked. For some reason I can't control manual mode? But other than that this case keeps my hardware nice and cool.


When I had the recon it wouldn't let me control it either. At least properly. Do you have the temperature probes connected? You have to have those connected in order for manual mode to work.


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> When I had the recon it wouldn't let me control it either. At least properly. Do you have the temperature probes connected? You have to have those connected in order for manual mode to work.


Theyre connected and they read temps, but I don't have them put in specific places. Are you sure you arent thinking of auto though? Anyways yeah with manual the fans just stop and I can't increase the speed. Kind of frustrating since I'd rather not rely on auto or my mobo. Sent a support ticket to bitfenix though, until I get this worked out anyone have any good recommendations for fan controllers for this case?


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Theyre connected and they read temps, but I don't have them put in specific places. Are you sure you arent thinking of auto though? Anyways yeah with manual the fans just stop and I can't increase the speed. Kind of frustrating since I'd rather not rely on auto or my mobo. Sent a support ticket to bitfenix though, until I get this worked out anyone have any good recommendations for fan controllers for this case?


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*


good god thats massive. Kind of jealous. I have an optical drive though so thats a no go.

But actually ignore my previous posts. I actually wasn't attempting to use the recon right. I was kind of missing a crucial step in setting the fan speeds manually.

Pro tip for life: Read directions


----------



## pdasterly

Who needs optical drive?
If needed I just copy dvd to usb flash drive On my laptop
This is only for Asus mobo and has no independent fan control.

Asus makes a product called oc panel that looks interesting, it has 4 channels for fans and can be externally mounted


----------



## mastertrixter

Get a sentry 2.


----------



## ggp759

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> i have an evga gtx 780ti with acx cooler inside this case. Is it better to use 3 120mm fans on the front or just 2 phanteks f140xp as intakes and one 140mm f140xp as exhaust? Since the card is dumping hot air inside the case. Thanks a lot for the help.


Can anyone pls help? what kind of temps do you guys get with this card and this case? I have 2 corsair AF140mm quiet edition as intake and i get 80 celsius while playing watchdogs. Thanks again.


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> Can anyone pls help? what kind of temps do you guys get with this card and this case? I have 2 corsair AF140mm quiet edition as intake and i get 80 celsius while playing watchdogs. Thanks again.


I have the 780 ti classy in SLI(see profile for pics), I get something similar till I adjusted the fan profiles. When I had the af140 leds, I had it running 70-80%. I have the noctua industrial 2k rpm now for intake/exhaust. It did help a little but it helped more when I REMOVED the demciflex filters. I rather deal with dust and cleaning than suffocating my system. Also, I live in Arizona so it's always hot here. This is just my opinion, for the bottom front fan, let it blow 70-80% if running 140mm fans. For 3 120mm fans, I hope others can give their input.


----------



## rck1984

Received my Carbide 540 yesterday and installed everything today, what a lovely case to work with.
The airflow is much much better compared to my 600T, GPU temperature difference is about 10-12 degrees celsius which is a lot.

Ordered a mid-plate also today so i can get rid of these hideous HDD brackets.
Still have to fix my cables a little better but that's something for tomorrow, pretty tired right now









Smartphone picture has to do for now:


----------



## Soq41318sw

Hi Everyone!!

Here is a photo of my new project!! Only a taste!! ^_^

Hope you Like it!!

Is still a work in progress!!


----------



## SgtAlcatraz

Hi, im thinking of buying the Carbide air 540 case, but with it im also thinking of buying the Noctua NH D15 cooler.
I see you have the NH D14 installed there, i want to ask you if you maybe could check how much space you got between the sidepanel and the cooler, and will it fit Another 5mm?


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtAlcatraz*
> 
> Hi, im thinking of buying the Carbide air 540 case, but with it im also thinking of buying the Noctua NH D15 cooler.
> I see you have the NH D14 installed there, i want to ask you if you maybe could check how much space you got between the sidepanel and the cooler, and will it fit Another 5mm?


Maybe this pic is of use to you - silver arrow



looks like way more than 5mm to me, the fan cables at sticking out towards the case side because of my somewhat questionable routing. I am not sure of the height difference between the Silver Arrow SB-E SE and the NH-D14 or NH-D15. Just stuck webcam viewing through the rear exhaust to try to show the gap left over

I've been out of the loop for a bit - when are we expecting the LED SP120's? Also, they seem to lose out on 700RPM and half of the static pressure? I got a little excited for white LED there to match with case, but i'd feel bad going all out for airflow and buying fans rated for 57cfm @1.46mm/h20 @12v while i can get different fans rated for 110cfm @ 3.26mm/h20 and 13 decibels louder. I know ratings are not always the same, but those LED sp120's seem to have their performance held down a lot


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtAlcatraz*
> 
> Hi, im thinking of buying the Carbide air 540 case, but with it im also thinking of buying the Noctua NH D15 cooler.
> I see you have the NH D14 installed there, i want to ask you if you maybe could check how much space you got between the sidepanel and the cooler, and will it fit Another 5mm?





I have the phanteks phtc14pe, very similar but i have the hyperx beast ram hence the front fan is mounted higher. hope this gives you an idea.

per phanteks site:
http://www.phanteks.com/PH-TC14PE.html *go to specs*

Heatsink Dimensions without Fan
134 x 140 x 160mm (LxWxH)
Heatsink Dimensions with Dual Fans
159 x 140 x 171mm (LxWxH)

per noctua site:
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=68&lng=en&set=1

Height (without fan) 160 mm
Width (without fan) 150 mm
Depth (without fan) 135 mm
Height (with fan) 165 mm
Width (with fan) 150 mm
Depth (with fan) 161 mm


----------



## VoodooFarm

Really loving this case. My wireless card came today so it's the first time I've really been using my build a lot at once, and the air flow is wonderful. Not to mention these corsair AF fans are quiet, at full speed I can barely tell they're running


----------



## Spicy61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowolf*
> 
> Snowy
> 
> Pictures
> 
> [/SPOILER]


Snowolf, very nice build. Ran into this thread from a google search on painting pc interiors white. So I read that you used Rustoleum universal gloss spray paint and just sprayed it on? Is that right? Did you prep at all or anything before/after? I am looking for a white interior that matches the 540. Thank you sir!


----------



## VoodooFarm

Also does anyone have tips for cleaning the exterior of the chassis? Moving it around a lot has caused fingerprints and what not. I was just going to wipe it with a slightly damp rag but if anyone has other suggestions thatd be great


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Also does anyone have tips for cleaning the exterior of the chassis? Moving it around a lot has caused fingerprints and what not. I was just going to wipe it with a slightly damp rag but if anyone has other suggestions thatd be great


I usually just use a dry microfiber to clean the exterior. I use one for my Steelseries Sensei [RAW] gloss black in that manner and it does a good job. If you're looking for something extra I would hit the cloth with a squirt or two of a regular surface cleaner that's non-corrosive or chlorine based.

edit: used simple green and windex for everything in the Marines and they work wonders.


----------



## pdasterly

Simple green strips paint


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> Are you using the dust filter? From the reviews I've seen on those fans the difference between them and the SP120 QE is the static pressure rating. And since CFM goes down as static pressure increases, it makes sense that the Aerocools seem to be moving more air. However, it's possible that they are recycling more air than the SP120s and pulling less fresh air from outside if there is a dust filter being used.
> 
> The difference is fairly small I think though, so I don't think you should have any concerns. I may have to get some of those Aerocool fans though. They have a really cool aesthetic appeal and the reviews on them are very positive. I don't really mind the noise of my SP120 Performance Edition fans though.


Yeah I am using the dust filter. I ran prime95 for 10 minutes and Heaven4.0 with and without the filter and the difference for most temps was 2-3c or so. For the amount of stuff my filter keeps out of my system, I'll stick with the filter.

I still need to pop the SP120 QE's in and run the same tests for comparison but I've been working a boat load and just don't have the ambition to do it by the time I get home. lol


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aramarth*
> 
> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Here is a photo of my new project!! Only a taste!! ^_^
> 
> Hope you Like it!!
> 
> Is still a work in progress!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I love the clear acrylic tubes! What color coolant do you plan to use?


----------



## SgtAlcatraz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Maybe this pic is of use to you - silver arrow
> 
> 
> 
> looks like way more than 5mm to me, the fan cables at sticking out towards the case side because of my somewhat questionable routing. I am not sure of the height difference between the Silver Arrow SB-E SE and the NH-D14 or NH-D15. Just stuck webcam viewing through the rear exhaust to try to show the gap left over
> 
> I've been out of the loop for a bit - when are we expecting the LED SP120's? Also, they seem to lose out on 700RPM and half of the static pressure? I got a little excited for white LED there to match with case, but i'd feel bad going all out for airflow and buying fans rated for 57cfm @1.46mm/h20 @12v while i can get different fans rated for 110cfm @ 3.26mm/h20 and 13 decibels louder. I know ratings are not always the same, but those LED sp120's seem to have their performance held down a lot


this might be a really stupid question but its the air 540 case you got there right? call me stupid but i just want to be really sure that we are talking the same language there.








I googled your cooler and it said that it is 160mm tall, just like the Noctua NH D14. and i got to say, *GREAT* Picture you captured there, that is deffinately more than 5mm left till the cooler caresses the sidepanel. Well the standard 120's are out but im not sure when the ones with LED's will come out, haven't Heard anything from corsair either. but either way man, thanks for the Picture and info about what cooler you had going on there so that i could google its height and compare it, great info, helped me alot! Cheers!


----------



## Soq41318sw

Yes Acrylic Tubes are amazing!!

I' ve already bought the "Ice Dragon" white fluid, it will be a Classic Black&White theme!!


----------



## cam0385

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Hey guys, new owner here and I've been building all day. I just had a quick question for anyone running the AF140 as an exhaust.
> 
> I keep seeing people talking about how it doesnt fit, but it fit like a glove for me. I haven't put the side window back yet so I'm not sure if thats what causes it, but could anyone let me know? I'm out at dinner right now and was wondering about it, and wondering about if id have a difficult time once i got back and kept building


I am not sure... I have an AF140 quiet edition and it fit fine as well....no issues with the side window or anything


----------



## Wrecker66




----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtAlcatraz*
> 
> this might be a really stupid question but its the air 540 case you got there right? call me stupid but i just want to be really sure that we are talking the same language there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I googled your cooler and it said that it is 160mm tall, just like the Noctua NH D14. and i got to say, *GREAT* Picture you captured there, that is deffinately more than 5mm left till the cooler caresses the sidepanel. Well the standard 120's are out but im not sure when the ones with LED's will come out, haven't Heard anything from corsair either. but either way man, thanks for the Picture and info about what cooler you had going on there so that i could google its height and compare it, great info, helped me alot! Cheers!


Yea it's a white air540. Glad it helped!


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wrecker66*


Nice! Nepton 280l? What processor and temps you getting?


----------



## Perturabo

Who was holding a black and white version of the 540? What do you think coloring beautifully and accurately? I can not decide and I do not have a chance to look at them before buying.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perturabo*
> 
> Who was holding a black and white version of the 540? What do you think coloring beautifully and accurately? I can not decide and I do not have a chance to look at them before buying.


If that's an open question~ this is mine w/ no front fans










i wouldn't hesitate to buy again, pretty solid white and it looks awesome. I think the stock fans are even different on the white version


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perturabo*
> 
> Who was holding a black and white version of the 540? What do you think coloring beautifully and accurately? I can not decide and I do not have a chance to look at them before buying.


I have the white air 540, it's perfect for a "storm trooper" build. it looks better in person. U can see it in my profile or sig under the wifey's new build.


----------



## rck1984

I installed two HDD's in the back of my Carbide 540 instead of using the hot-swap brackets, my HDD's are reaching a temperature of around 40-45 degrees Celsius. At what temperatures should i get concerned? Thinking of adding a fan to back-compartment to get some air flowing over the HDD's, though i am not sure if it's necessary?


----------



## SgtAlcatraz

Hi, do anyone know if the Corsair Individually sleeved Cable kit is compatible with the Cooler master V700 PSU?

I have an upcoming PC Project wich is about upgrading alot of stuff and making a nice looking PC, and in this Project i got the Cooler master V700 in mind together with the Corsair White Sleeved Cable kit, the problem here though is that i do not know if they are compatible with eachother, and i need to know if they are so that i dont spend $100 and then find out that they are not compatible with eachother.

I'm here to ask if anyone here on this thread has any experiance about this who can tell me alittle bit about it and maybe i will learn a thing or two.

So im kinda obsessed with the *Cooler master V700* PSU, thats a PSU i want because its got a good efficiancy, good OEM and good wattage on a reasonable pricetag, so this is the last thing i'd want to replace. but with this PSU i also want the *Corsair White sleeved Cable kit* wich i'm not sure if it is compatible with the PSU and i can't find anywhere or anyone who can tell me about if it actually is compatible or not. it does not say anything about it on Corsairs site, they only write about which of their own PSU's the Cables are compatible with, not with other companies, but i assume that they only write about their PSU's because of a Selling Point...
does anyone know if the Cables are the same on both ends? that they have the same pins on both ends of the Cable to that i can plug it in to the motherboard no matter what end of the Cable im using to attach it with, without zapping the motherboard and whole system? and is it compatible with other PSU's such as the Cooler master V700? Are the Pins the same, the shaped of the connectors the same? the 24pin connector is the one im most concerned about, http://ple.com.au/GetImage.aspx?ImageId=32600

If anyone has any experiance with this, please let me know about it since it helps me alot!

(Project: Broadwell CPU, Asus Sabronco mobo, Corsair Air 540 White, Corsair White Sleeved Cables, Cooler Master V700 PSU)

Cheers!


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> I installed two HDD's in the back of my Carbide 540 instead of using the hot-swap brackets, my HDD's are reaching a temperature of around 40-45 degrees Celsius. At what temperatures should i get concerned? Thinking of adding a fan to back-compartment to get some air flowing over the HDD's, though i am not sure if it's necessary?


My nas shutsdown if hdd goes over 68c


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> I installed two HDD's in the back of my Carbide 540 instead of using the hot-swap brackets, my HDD's are reaching a temperature of around 40-45 degrees Celsius. At what temperatures should i get concerned? Thinking of adding a fan to back-compartment to get some air flowing over the HDD's, though i am not sure if it's necessary?


I probably wouldn't let them go over 45. 40 tends to be alright but above that it gets into the "ehh" area. Apparently theres a cheap rosewill hdd cage with a fan attached to it. If I ever need more slots id probably get that and mount it above the ssd cages personally.


----------



## Wrecker66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> Nice! Nepton 280l? What processor and temps you getting?


Yep it's 280L. i have 3770k on Gigabite z77x up7, not overclocked yet. in idle its around 30C and in load around 50C.


----------



## timmsy

Here is mine almost finished, bit of a tidy up on cable mangement and its done


----------



## SgtMunky

Oh so the led version of the sp120's are going to have different specs? That's annoying, where's the logic in that :/


----------



## igrease

So I finally got my Lamptron FC2 to fit into my 5.25 bay. I had to use sandpaper to sand down the edges. Anyways, it looks ugly attached to my case. Is there a way I can paint over the brushed aluminium and make it white?


----------



## Soq41318sw

Et Voilà!!

Aquaero 5LT!!

Hope you like it!!


----------



## timmsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aramarth*
> 
> Et Voilà!!
> 
> Aquaero 5LT!!
> 
> Hope you like it!!


that looks spot on!

wheres the corsair rear plate from?


----------



## DoktorTerror

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timmsy*
> 
> that looks spot on!
> 
> wheres the corsair rear plate from?


i think Coldzero


----------



## Soq41318sw

Hi,

From Coldzero, I requested a custom plate for the Aquaero, you can see the result!

Very very special site!


----------



## pdasterly

can i post this here?

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?sdtid=7037816&EdpNo=9107820&SRCCODE=LINKSHARE&cm_mmc_o=-ddCjC1bELltzywCjC-d2CjCdwwp&utm_source=Linkshare&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_campaign=lw9MynSeamY&AffiliateID=lw9MynSeamY-VsOAi9dDcKB1VjJRtmSEWA


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> can i post this here?
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?sdtid=7037816&EdpNo=9107820&SRCCODE=LINKSHARE&cm_mmc_o=-ddCjC1bELltzywCjC-d2CjCdwwp&utm_source=Linkshare&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_campaign=lw9MynSeamY&AffiliateID=lw9MynSeamY-VsOAi9dDcKB1VjJRtmSEWA


You sure,can.







Great deal for someone wanting to get an Air 540. The fans are pretty good as well, although not my first choice.


----------



## joll

I made some changes to my setup in an attempt to make things somewhat less ugly. Covered up the ugly red soundcard and added a spare 650Ti in as a PhysX card. I thought about swapping to black fans, but I'm going to stick with the poop brown ones for now and even ordered two NF-A15's and requested fan clips from Noctua for my cooler. I also scrapped the hotswap bays and added filters to the bottom.

I have since rebundled the PCIE cables, but didn't take a picture:


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Is there any way of getting the ssd mounting bracket out without breaking it? I mean the plastic-thingy mounted to the back of the motherboard-tray, it seems stuck to me ...


----------



## Kaneo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> Is there any way of getting the ssd mounting bracket out without breaking it? I mean the plastic-thingy mounted to the back of the motherboard-tray, it seems stuck to me ...


I thought the same thing until my mate showed me the catch at the bottom of the cage.

Using 2 hands; 1 at the top to slide it up and off and the other on the catch at the bottom, you can be a little tough with it after that you won't believe how easy it is to slide it on and off


----------



## GerAir540

Found a way to use my old CCFLs without blinding me









I put one behind the radiator and one behind the three front fans.
Now it isnt blinding me anymore. It isnt that bright, but when the room is dark it looks just nice because everything is backlit.


----------



## b1ackstar

Here is my little project. Loving it so far. Started out as a dell xps I got for cheap a year ago and haven't looked back. Although I will never buy a pre-made pc again, still worked out well though. Wasn't sure how the red plasti-dip would look but it isn't half too bad. Took a few extra coats than expected to overcome the black paint beneath. Need to re-do the side panel trim though, I masked it wrong and the edges look bad up close.

Adding the 3 fans on the front and bringing the old 140s up top dropped my gpu temps by 8-10 degrees. Cpu sits around 35-40 now, same as before. Even used new thermal paste, might have botched putting the cooler on, was expecting to get a big change and it didnt really at all. Fry's was out of 140s so I am stuck with the ugly grey exhaust fan till I hit Newegg up. That and if I can get my hands on an MSI z77, then I will be happy for a while.


----------



## x3n0n1c

New A540 owner here.

Purchased this case yesterday to replace a Coolermaster HAF XB I was getting bored of. I am amazed how easy it is to build in this case, and even more amazed how easy it is to keep things clean in the main section of the case. I am loving the look!

Not a great photo but it will do for now!



Cheers.


----------



## maynard14

hi guys

manage to put h105 on my gpu r9 290x with nzxt g10 and vrm ram heatsinks on the vrm1 and 2

temps on the core is very good 56c max but my only problem is the cooling of the vrm 1 it goes to 71c on load temp only

what can i adjust to bring the temp down to 60c?

thank you

heres my set up btw :


----------



## Gthirty7s

im finally part of the 540 club lol
bought a gtx 780ti as well pretty happy with my build
the only thing is i wish i chose a different motherboard
before i started building anyways im pretty happy with my build
gonna do some water cooling next month with acrylic tubing

let me know what you guys think.

http://s64.photobucket.com/user/NYbadboy911/media/A688415E-2C8E-4129-B0A3-5F74188C7E4C.jpg.html
http://s64.photobucket.com/user/NYbadboy911/media/6955520B-971A-4168-949D-F6890958CBFF.jpg.html


----------



## kalidae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gthirty7s*
> 
> im finally part of the 540 club lol
> bought a gtx 780ti as well pretty happy with my build
> the only thing is i wish i chose a different motherboard
> before i started building anyways im pretty happy with my build
> gonna do some water cooling next month with acrylic tubing
> 
> let me know what you guys think.
> 
> http://s64.photobucket.com/user/NYbadboy911/media/A688415E-2C8E-4129-B0A3-5F74188C7E4C.jpg.html
> http://s64.photobucket.com/user/NYbadboy911/media/6955520B-971A-4168-949D-F6890958CBFF.jpg.html


I also have a sabertooth motherboard, the goldy brown matches nothing in my build. I'm going for a green theme. I bought motherboard back before I really knew what I wanted. I have an am3+ fx system so there isn't much in the way of green however the sabertooth is one of the best boards for an FX system so I'll just stick with it.







I still have much to do, I have white LEDs in there now and I'll be going a green watercooling loop and green cable extensions, that will probably be it until I can think of more stuff


----------



## Spicy61

The mobo/pic you quoted is not a Sabertooth board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalidae*
> 
> I also have a sabertooth motherboard, the goldy brown matches nothing in my build. I'm going for a green theme. I bought motherboard back before I really knew what I wanted. I have an am3+ fx system so there isn't much in the way of green however the sabertooth is one of the best boards for an FX system so I'll just stick with it.
> 
> I still have much to do, I have white LEDs in there now and I'll be going a green watercooling loop and green cable extensions, that will probably be it until I can think of more stuff


I don't think the mobo/pic you quoted from the other user is a Sabertooth board.


----------



## kalidae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spicy61*
> 
> The mobo/pic you quoted is not a Sabertooth board.
> I don't think the mobo/pic you quoted from the other user is a Sabertooth board.


You are probably right, I'm not up with the intel boards, I just saw the same ugly colours and asus on the board and thought straight up that it was a sabertooth. Looks similar to mine.


----------



## chinmi

Count me in too, here's my White Corsair Air 540 !!







complete album :


http://imgur.com/a


I'm still planning to :


add a few more white LED inside to make it more viewable from the outside.
replace the h80 with a h100i or h110 mounted on top
tidy up the side panel cabling
buy a white bluray drive
buy a few nzxt *********** extension cables

I really love this case, so many rooms for my pc components.
I do have a few problems with cable management on the side area, but since it's not seen from the outside then all is good









Oh yes, my 540 2 default front fan has a white led on it, but the default back exhaust fan doesn't have any led in it, is it the way it should be from corsair ??

Thanks in advance


----------



## Gobigorgohome

I got the mounting bracket to the SSD's in the back out, took out the motherboard and removed the dual 5 1/4" bays in the front (did not fit my reservoir) and I will use the 5 1/4" bays from my Fractal Design Arc Mini (slightly modified) to fasten the new reservoir with.

From what I could see there is no problem fitting a second PSU in this case, I do not believe that more people do not do that. My Silver Power 500 watt is a little shorter than the EVGA G2 1300, but it is still space enough for a second long PSU.

The Air 540 have surprised my quite a bit and now I am wondering if there is more people like me, going for this instead of CL TH10/MM Ascension because there is almost as much room for hardware (not water cooling) as those cases to a much lower price.

To conclude with, dual PSU's in this case, no problem, I may even get the SSD-bracket on the top of the second PSU. I do miss fan filter in the bottom under the HDD's and behind/inside the door with the intake for PSU, I will buy a magnetic filter and place there as a compromise.


----------



## ManaScRYeD

Hi there everyone, im a happy owner of a Corsair Air 540. Going to try buy some extra parts from Corsair for different color schemes involving Green, Black and White.
i7 4770k @ 4.5ghz
Corsair h105
16gb 2133mhz Vengeance ram
SLI EVGA Titans
Samsung 256gb SSD
2tb HDD
Corsair AX860
4x Corsair AF120mm quiet editions
2x Corsair SP120mm PWM quiet editions


----------



## TobbbeSWE

*Here is an update on my build!







*

*Gallary link* http://www.sweclockers.com/galleri/12298-black-sails

*Buildlog* http://www.sweclockers.com/forum/143-projektloggar/1285813-540-dark-now-h2o-akrylic/

*Hardware*

Chassi - Corsair Carbide AIR 540.
Motherboard- Asus Rampage IV BLACK EDITION.
Graphicscard780TI SLI. 1250Mhz-7800Mhz
Processor - Ivybridge-E 4930k. 4.6Ghz
Storage- 2st Samsung SSD PRO 256GB i RAID 0.
Memory- Dominator 16GB PC 2133 CL9.
PSU- Corsair AX 1200i Platinum.

*Cooling*

CPU - Cuplex Kryos Delrin 2011
Chassifans - 7x Be quiet! SilentWings 2, 140mm PWM
2 x GPU - EK-FC780 GTX Ti - Nickel
2 x Backplate EK-FC780 GTX Ti Black
Radiator Alphacool NexXxoS ST30x280
Radiator Alphacool NexXxoS ST30x280
Radiator Alphacool NexXxoS XT45x280
Pump/RES EK-D5 X-RES 100 CSQ Acetal
Fittings Adapter 45 & 90 roterbar + EK HD.
Akryl 10/12mm
Coolant Feser One Pure Clean 3L

*Extras*
Corsair AX1200i sleeved cables, Svart
Corsair AX1200i 24-pin cable, Svart

Fanfilter bottom- Silverstone FF142B 320x155mm magnetic
Fanfilter for PSU - SilverStone SST-FF122B 120mm magnetic
Arctic Cooling MX-2 kylpasta 30g

15min Heaven 4.0 Extreme, all fans on 500rpm.

Stock Skyn3t bios

GPU 1 Core 1046mhz,Memory 7000mhz, 1,050v, 47c

GPU 2 Core 1046mhz,Memory 7000mhz, 1,050v, 47c

Skyn3t bios overcklocked

GPU 1 Core 1255mhz,Memory 7800mhz, 1,212v, 51c

GPU 2 Core 1255mhz,Memory 7800mhz, 1,212v, 51c

CPU 4.6Ghz, 1.46v, Extreme LLC, Maxcore temp 66c


----------



## VoodooFarm

Hey guys, was just wondering if anyone managed to get a 120mm fan on the back grate in the second chamber, the one with the psu and optical drives. I have an extra slot leftover on my fan controller, along with an extra fan. I figured it might be useful to use as an exhaust now and then just to get rid of some stagnant air.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

TobbbeSWE: Nice build man, really nice setup for this case. Unfortunely for me I do not like acrylic tubing and if there is used acrylic I think straight pipes is the way to go. I would have done it a different way, but I know alot of guys think acrylic tubing is the best way to go. I am sure it is tidy and functional though. Nice rig!


----------



## AlBhedPT

Hi everyone, i just have a small question, if you could help me, i got a corsair carbide air 540 aswell,

Recently i changed my cpu cooler to a corsair h110, and the fans are not doing those ratling noises that everyone complains about, but, there's a small noise that i don't know how to stop it.
Here's a video of it, maybe you guys know what i should do.





At the very begining you can notice the sound and then again at 00:10.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Hey guys, was just wondering if anyone managed to get a 120mm fan on the back grate in the second chamber, the one with the psu and optical drives. I have an extra slot leftover on my fan controller, along with an extra fan. I figured it might be useful to use as an exhaust now and then just to get rid of some stagnant air.


It would most likely just increase noise without any positive gains unless you have some hard-drives or other hardware in the rear chamber that is getting warm and needs the airflow.


----------



## mikemykeMB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManaScRYeD*
> 
> Hi there everyone, im a happy owner of a Corsair Air 540. Going to try buy some extra parts from Corsair for different color schemes involving Green, Black and White.
> i7 4770k @ 4.5ghz
> Corsair h105
> 16gb 2133mhz Vengeance ram
> SLI EVGA Titans
> Samsung 256gb SSD
> 2tb HDD
> Corsair AX860
> 4x Corsair AF120mm quiet editions
> 2x Corsair SP120mm PWM quiet editions


Like the team green theme, and those gpu's look cool paired together...as well as the sleeving...


----------



## killahmau

I might drop myself here since i just got mine too.








i am in the middle of my buid, waiting for the res then i will do the rest of the tubing =)

hope u guys like it *winkey face*


----------



## xNutella

clean machine killahmau







, but it needs crossfire/SLI confg


----------



## killahmau

i would when the 800 series will be out or maybe go back to AMD, we'll see =)


----------



## Devious ST

Hi Everyone, New to the Owners Club..... Got a Corsair Carbide Air 540 in Silver



http://imgur.com/Yp9AqlN





http://imgur.com/Mvm0Bgq





http://imgur.com/7wfwsIl





http://imgur.com/txESp1o





http://imgur.com/NRsDkcN





http://imgur.com/fOyZzTp





http://imgur.com/lqvV8Dp





http://imgur.com/eQIWHPD


----------



## Wrecker66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killahmau*
> 
> I might drop myself here since i just got mine too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am in the middle of my buid, waiting for the res then i will do the rest of the tubing =)
> 
> hope u guys like it *winkey face*


Is that sharkoon fan any good. Looking to buy some if they are quiet like they say?


----------



## Jeronbernal

Yo! here's a pic of my old 540 :3 she sits at my brothers now for the time being since he needed a pc for general stuff. the loop in it was my first loop i did a whiiiile back, around december. man i've learned alot since then, and still learning







i use to lurk this thread FOR HOURS and HOURS back then, and learned alot of useful stuff!

my first ever loop











And here's a few of my latest acrylic loop in a 760T case



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













hope i can join the club


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> -snip-
> 
> hope i can join the club


----------



## SgtMunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> Oh so the led version of the sp120's are going to have different specs? That's annoying, where's the logic in that :/


Hang on, if they are going to be nearly half the static pressure of the standard ones... I might as well get the air flow instead of waiting around for unknown weeks right?


----------



## Kaneo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> Hang on, if they are going to be nearly half the static pressure of the standard ones... I might as well get the air flow instead of waiting around for unknown weeks right?


fans are on corsairs page for sale now. if you sort by price high to low I beleive its the top ones









http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/case-fans/air-series-led-fans


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneo911*
> 
> fans are on corsairs page for sale now. if you sort by price high to low I beleive its the top ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/case-fans/air-series-led-fans


Hm, they dont have the rubber grommets like the others. I wonder if theres a noise difference.

Oh well though, I already have all my fans


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*


YOU! MY RIVAL!

Went over to my brothers today, so I can rip it apart and rebuild it... Thing looks so sad right now, gave him my old prebuilt hp envy h8 1534, and I'm going to bring it back home once my radiators come for it.

From people's pics seems like a Alphacool st30 360 fits fine with a st30 240 on top... Anyone here use any of cold zeros light plates for the 540?


----------



## jameyscott

Bro. Ut60 240 and 360 or go home. That's what I'm using with an x79 board and 11 inch graphics cards. Just gotta drill some holes to move the top radiator over a bit and some low profile ram.


----------



## SgtMunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneo911*
> 
> fans are on corsairs page for sale now. if you sort by price high to low I beleive its the top ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/case-fans/air-series-led-fans


Thanks for replying







I did already see them on the corsair website but I'm placing around a £300 order with my favourite emailed so I get free buy now pay 6 months later


----------



## bhav

Btw guys depending on your setup, you might not need front fans on this case at all. I took my 120mm don't fans off a long time ago because they fit too poorly and made noise, and no increase in temps.

With 2 fans per GPU, 3 fans on my CPU cooler, and 3 exhaust fans (negative pressure), it sucks all the hot air out just as good without front fans, and hence less dust enters the case too.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> Hang on, if they are going to be nearly half the static pressure of the standard ones... I might as well get the air flow instead of waiting around for unknown weeks right?


You could just use the better static pressure fans and look into a different solution for the led lights.

I imagine the holes where the leds are inserted into the frame of the fan are the cause of the drop in static pressure on those fans though. Which would probably also explain why there aren't any led static pressure fans on the market if the traditional method of attaching the led causes a substantial drop in pressure.

A well placed CCFL kit could be a better solution without having to compromise on the fans.


----------



## Kaneo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> Thanks for replying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did already see them on the corsair website but I'm placing around a £300 order with my favourite emailed so I get free buy now pay 6 months later


always handy, do you use a certain supplier as I do the same


----------



## SgtMunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> You could just use the better static pressure fans and look into a different solution for the led lights.
> 
> I imagine the holes where the leds are inserted into the frame of the fan are the cause of the drop in static pressure on those fans though. Which would probably also explain why there aren't any led static pressure fans on the market if the traditional method of attaching the led causes a substantial drop in pressure.
> 
> A well placed CCFL kit could be a better solution without having to compromise on the fans.


Whilst I understand your comments make sense, there shouldn't be any gaps around the cut out for the LED's, as not only would this mess with the pressure as you pointed out, but it would also affect the noise profile of the fan. Some led fans I had a few years ago were glued in place so there was no gap for air leakage, so this shouldn't be a problem.

The Led fans are the look I'm going for though, ccfl's won't cut it

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneo911*
> 
> always handy, do you use a certain supplier as I do the same


Yes I tend to use overclockersUK or scan. OverclockersUK normally get my order because their website is no exception to use, but their CS were lame to me recently so I advised them of the issue and I'll be using scan this time


----------



## Kaneo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> Yes I tend to use overclockersUK or scan. OverclockersUK normally get my order because their website is no exception to use, but their CS were lame to me recently so I advised them of the issue and I'll be using scan this time


cheers for the confirm, I almost put through a £1200 order on scan before I started "budget buying"

on scan at the moment "browsing"....


----------



## SgtMunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneo911*
> 
> cheers for the confirm, I almost put through a £1200 order on scan before I started "budget buying"
> 
> on scan at the moment "browsing"....


OverclockersUK have a good interest free deal, worth having a look. Of course if you choose to use finance, 1)make sure you are able to pay the bill every month or at the end and 2) be aware it will take a few days for approval, so no next day delivery when you order it


----------



## Kaneo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> OverclockersUK have a good interest free deal, worth having a look. Of course if you choose to use finance, 1)make sure you are able to pay the bill every month or at the end and 2) be aware it will take a few days for approval, so no next day delivery when you order it


first order in with scan...
Just upgraded to the XFX Radeon R9 290X 4GB Black Edition Double Dissipation LED and a new 500gb ssd


----------



## SgtMunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneo911*
> 
> first order in with scan...
> Just upgraded to the XFX Radeon R9 290X 4GB Black Edition Double Dissipation LED and a new 500gb ssd


Enjoy!

I think I might just order everything with the LED AF120's, cant be that bad through the mesh surely


----------



## Jeronbernal

Just checked the owners list, lol was I really denied? 0.o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Bro. Ut60 240 and 360 or go home. That's what I'm using with an x79 board and 11 inch graphics cards. Just gotta drill some holes to move the top radiator over a bit and some low profile ram.


Ut60 both? Jesus


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> Just checked the owners list, lol was I really denied? 0.o
> Ut60 both? Jesus


Haven't had time to update it yet. Juggling, work, wife and son, reviews, updating the AX/HX owner's club (It's been in an abysmal state for like the past year and a half), and a bunch of other things.



Not a great picture, but you can see everything.


----------



## scgt1

Coming along......


Powder coated motherboard tray and pci covers. Painted mesh. (I painted the parts I had coated but didn't like how they turned out so had them coated $60)

Now if I can just remember where this skinny black thing goes and figure out why I'm missing some screws for the plastic external molding yet have so many extra or what looks like extra screws that are just like the ones I seem to be missing but are bigger.









Oh yea and yes those are white rivets from Lowes.







Oh and double yes that is a reversed and powder coated HAF 932 in the back ground.







One of only two that I know of.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Haven't had time to update it yet. Juggling, work, wife and son, reviews, updating the AX/HX owner's club (It's been in an abysmal state for like the past year and a half), and a bunch of other things.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a great picture, but you can see everything.


*lightbulb*







thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgt1*
> 
> Coming along......
> 
> 
> Powder coated motherboard tray and pci covers. Painted mesh. (I painted the parts I had coated but didn't like how they turned out so had them coated $60)
> 
> Now if I can just remember where this skinny black thing goes and figure out why I'm missing some screws for the plastic external molding yet have so many extra or what looks like extra screws that are just like the ones I seem to be missing but are bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea and yes those are white rivets from Lowes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and double yes that is a reversed and powder coated HAF 932 in the back ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of only two that I know of.


looks good man!


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> *lightbulb*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!
> looks good man!


Thanks! Eventually I'll get to use those fittings and fans. LOL:thumb:


----------



## joelc87

Just finished this build a couple days ago. Haven't added the lights inside yet, but will get those in a couple days. Nothing too fancy, just color matched the fans and stuff to match my ROG mobo.

(UPDATE):
I just realized I should probably post some stats here too.

CPU: i7-4770k 4.2 Ghz with H105 cooler and 4 SP120s in push pull. (Might OC more later)

Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Hero

RAM: 32 GB Mushkin Redline 1600mhz 8-8-8-24 1.5v

GPU: EVGA GTX 760 2GB ACX (probably SLI soon)

Storage: Samsung 840 PRO 256 GB, WD Black 1TB

PSU: XFX-850 watt with bit fenix alchemy cables for 24-pin and PCI-E


----------



## VirtualVikingX

Nice one, Joel. Wish mine was that good looking.


----------



## killahmau

Finally Done


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelc87*
> 
> Just finished this build a couple days ago. Haven't added the lights inside yet, but will get those in a couple days. Nothing too fancy, just color matched the fans and stuff to my ROG mobo.
> ]


is that an h105 or an h110? Because if I remember correctly people couldnt run the h110 in a push/pull because it'd hit the ram. If its the h105 are those 120mm fans? I forgot the measurements for the 105


----------



## joelc87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> is that an h105 or an h110? Because if I remember correctly people couldnt run the h110 in a push/pull because it'd hit the ram. If its the h105 are those 120mm fans? I forgot the measurements for the 105


Yes that's a H105 with 4 SP120 PWM performance editions on it.


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joelc87*
> 
> Yes that's a H105 with 4 SP120 PWM performance editions on it.


How are your temps with it?


----------



## joelc87

Right now I have it at 4.2 on 1.1v and it maxes around 58-62 in prime95


----------



## Velict

Will this http://www.swiftech.com/h2o-x20-elite.aspx 240 version fit at the top with a 360mm rad in the front simultaneously? Will it work in push / pull?


----------



## underxthexrazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> YES we FINALLY have our own thread.
> 
> Spot reserved for more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case is perfect for adjustable LED's.


Can you point me in the right direction for the adjustable leds you have in your 540?


----------



## Velict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velict*
> 
> Will this http://www.swiftech.com/h2o-x20-elite.aspx 240 version fit at the top with a 360mm rad in the front simultaneously? Will it work in push / pull?


bump


----------



## mastertrixter

Depends on the thickness of the 360 rad. It should.

Push pull will depend on your MB due to heatsinks on vrm and ram height


----------



## Velict

swiftech's XP version 360 in the front, which is 34mm, max where ports are, 37mm. Specs taken directly from swiftech. Fans mounted in the front with dust filter removed.


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velict*
> 
> swiftech's XP version 360 in the front, which is 34mm, max where ports are, 37mm. Specs taken directly from swiftech. Fans mounted in the front with dust filter removed.


Should fit fine. Worst case would be running only 5 fans on the 360


----------



## ssgtnubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *underxthexrazor*
> 
> Can you point me in the right direction for the adjustable leds you have in your 540?


it's the NZXT Hue.


----------



## Velict

Sweet. Come on GTX 880's / new amd cards.

and ddr4!

and 2011-3!

Ahhhh *girly voice*


----------



## underxthexrazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> it's the NZXT Hue.


I was checking nzxt out, but couldn't find what seemed the same. Are they just the 5050 strips? Cause these ones seem like they have more space between each light on the strip. I don't want a super aggressive light strip, and I like how his aren't washing everything completely with the color, and seems to have more than the spacing I've been seeing.


----------



## underxthexrazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *underxthexrazor*
> 
> I was checking nzxt out, but couldn't find what seemed the same. Are they just the 5050 strips? Cause these ones seem like they have more space between each light on the strip. I don't want a super aggressive light strip, and I like how his aren't washing everything completely with the color, and seems to have more than the spacing I've been seeing.


Just noticed why i was confused by it. Trying to find just the strip as RGB, but as I've discovered it comes attached to their RGB control unit. Is there an easy way to mod this kit so it runs off a wireless controller based unit? I like the strip it self, but would prefer a different control unit if there's any way to change that.


----------



## ssgtnubb

This is what I use, I was able to hot wire it on a fan header adapter and plug it in-line on my PSU, works great and super bright. I've also had the NZXT unit and there is no way to hook up a IR controller to the unit.


----------



## gsk3rd

My 540 is being delivered today! So excited.


----------



## bhav

Several of the blue less, around 8-12 on my Nzxt hue died. I emailed their support for a replacement, they asked for my address and then said nothing more.

I think theyre sending me a replacement LED strip.


----------



## SgtMunky

Ok I'm giving up on the LED SP120 fans, I'm going to be using the LED AF120 fans throughout the case, maybe just two SP120's for the h100 :/

Can't wait to order!


----------



## kalidae

Just an update of my 540 setup. Got a new razer mouse pad, I love it's size, a new razer kraken 7.1 headset and I got some white bitfenix alchemy strips to light up the case. Next step is watercooling with some nice green coolant. See the black and green theme I got going? Just a shame the MB isn't green















Edit- I also want to paint my desk black and maybe drill some holes in it for cable management and possibly get a green led strip to put on the back of the tv so I get a nice green glow coming from behind on to my desk.


----------



## Hemotherapy

Hey, another green/black razer themed air 540 like mine! Sweet!


----------



## kalidae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemotherapy*
> 
> Hey, another green/black razer themed air 540 like mine! Sweet!


Haha yeah I love razer, back in the day my first build was black with blue LEDs so I used the razer copperhead mouse and Lycosa keyboard, now I'm back into pc gaming again I decided to stick with razer and go all green and black. I absolutely love the Orbweaver btw. I can't go back to gaming with a keyboard. Would love to see a pic of your setup.


----------



## ref

Hey all, buddy of mine is looking into getting this case and wants to do push/pull with an all in one liquid cooler.

I've seen many times that the h100i works fine in push/pull, but I'm curious if any of the 'better' AIO solutions also work in push/pull?

Things like the H220, Nepton 280L, Kraken X60, maybe even the H105.

Any information would be much appreciated.


----------



## Wrecker66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ref*
> 
> Hey all, buddy of mine is looking into getting this case and wants to do push/pull with an all in one liquid cooler.
> 
> I've seen many times that the h100i works fine in push/pull, but I'm curious if any of the 'better' AIO solutions also work in push/pull?
> 
> Things like the H220, Nepton 280L, Kraken X60, maybe even the H105.
> 
> Any information would be much appreciated.


I put nepton 280l but i had to put 120 fans. With 140 it can't fit on push/pull


----------



## ref

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wrecker66*
> 
> I put nepton 280l but i had to put 120 fans. With 140 it can't fit on push/pull


Good to know, was it extremely tight or fairly comfortable fit?

I wasn't aware that unit could even use 120, I'm sure the performance difference between the 2 fan sizes is similar, but 120s are obviously more loud I'd assume.


----------



## jameyscott

I fit a ut60 240 (60mm radiator) up top with a slight modification with an x79 board (higher vim heatsink)


----------



## Wrecker66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ref*
> 
> Good to know, was it extremely tight or fairly comfortable fit?
> 
> I wasn't aware that unit could even use 120, I'm sure the performance difference between the 2 fan sizes is similar, but 120s are obviously more loud I'd assume.


It is tight and yes the 120s are more louder.
Here is a picture and if you can notice the fan is not very far from motherboard heatsink. Maybe with different motherboard there are different problems having the push/pull config? Also i didn't yet overclock my system so don't know the differents in temps between 120 and 140's.


----------



## underxthexrazor

Just got my air 540 build done. Working some kinks out with system settings, but all the components are running smooth. Still waiting on my corsair vengeance k70 keyboard, and corsair m65 mouse to arrive in the mail.

As the build stands:
Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 3.3GHz processor
Cooler Master Hyper N520 CPU Cooler
ASRock H97 Mobo
16GB G.Skill Ripjaws Z 2133 Ram
XFX Radeon R9 290
EVGA 80+ Gold Fully-Modular PSU
256GB Crucial MX100 SSD
2TB Seagate Barracuda HDD
Pioneer Blue Ray Writer
Windows 8.1

Plans to add:
Corsair h100i CPU Cooler
2 SP120 fans for cooler
3 AF120 fans for front of case
1 AF140 fan for exhaust
(Getting quiet edition for all of them)
2 more 8GB sticks of RAM (for music production)
Looking into buying RGB diodes and wiring a custom LED setup. Any tips, forums, or videos you guys could make me aware of to help with that would be appreciated.

















Will post more pictures as soon as I finish the rest of the work.


----------



## NJboneless

Hey not sure if I posted before or not, but if not heres my 540 build I did last year. Not sure if Im in list, if Im not please add me to the club? Cheers!


----------



## Spikeyjohnson

Finally have my submission to enter the club! Here you go!


__
https://flic.kr/p/ojz13a


__
https://flic.kr/p/ojz13a
 by spikeyj37, on Flickr

The system has been a blast and I finally got to photograph it. This specific photo is a composite of 7 images. They ranged everywhere from 1 second to 20 seconds and I used my SB-700 off camera to light specific area's of the computer. I think this could have been done in 3 images or so but it was easy to let the computer chomp away in photoshop afterwards. More to work with is better anyways. I took a photo lastly to show the lit hardware of the computer such as the CPU water block, BIOS message display and the Onboard Audio Lighting.

It was definitely a fun little night up in the kitchen playing with my camera and my flash and then hooking the computer up and editing the photo's

For the spec junkies (can't post photo's of a computer without the specs):

CPU: Intel i7 4770k @ 4.2GHZ
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i AIO Water Cooler
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Hero
Memory: G.Skill Trident X (8GB x 2) @ 2133 MHZ
Video Card: XFX Radeon 7850 Ghost 1 GB OC'd
Solid State: Samsung RBX 120GB (hidden behind the motherboard)
Hard Disks: Western Digital 2 TB Green (Data Disk), Western Digital 1 TB Green (Scratch and Temp), LaCie 1 TB External (Backup for finished photo's, RAW Files and Windows 8)
Fans: Corsair SP 160 x 3 (case), Corsair SP 120 x 2 (radiator)
Case: Corsair Air 540
Monitors: HP 19" Widescreen x 3 and Wacom Cintiq 21" tablet
Keyboards: Old Generic Dell, Razer Orbweaver
Mouse: Razer Naga Epic
Speakers: Logitech 5.1 Surround and Logitech G930 Headset

Operating System: Windows 8.1

Anyways, I'm done geeking out for the night.

You can find more photo's of the machine on my flicker when you click on the photo.


----------



## Hemotherapy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalidae*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hemotherapy*
> 
> Hey, another green/black razer themed air 540 like mine! Sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha yeah I love razer, back in the day my first build was black with blue LEDs so I used the razer copperhead mouse and Lycosa keyboard, now I'm back into pc gaming again I decided to stick with razer and go all green and black. I absolutely love the Orbweaver btw. I can't go back to gaming with a keyboard. Would love to see a pic of your setup.
Click to expand...

I love em too. Have the 2014 blackwidow and the 2014 deathadder. Have the orbweaver, don't like it. Keyboard feels better to me. Good to see a fellow razer fan...just got the 7.1 kraken yesterday!









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kalidae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemotherapy*
> 
> I love em too. Have the 2014 blackwidow and the 2014 deathadder. Have the orbweaver, don't like it. Keyboard feels better to me. Good to see a fellow razer fan...just got the 7.1 kraken yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


They are pretty good headphones, I picked them up on Saturday. I got the black widow 2014 stealth edition, I don't like the keys! I should of got the normal edition because I like the click and activation feel and this board doesn't have that feel but the orbweaver does. The orbweaver took about 2 solid days to get used to but it was well worth it. I got the deathadder 2013 and I don't like that one much, it's a good mouse but I claw grip so I find it hard to press the side buttons. Looking at getting a naga or ouroboros.


----------



## Hemotherapy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NJboneless*
> 
> Hey not sure if I posted before or not, but if not heres my 540 build I did last year. Not sure if Im in list, if Im not please add me to the club? Cheers!


What lighting solution did you use there?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalidae*
> 
> They are pretty good headphones, I picked them up on Saturday. I got the black widow 2014 stealth edition, I don't like the keys! I should of got the normal edition because I like the click and activation feel and this board doesn't have that feel but the orbweaver does. The orbweaver took about 2 solid days to get used to but it was well worth it. I got the deathadder 2013 and I don't like that one much, it's a good mouse but I claw grip so I find it hard to press the side buttons. Looking at getting a naga or ouroboros.


That's funny sometimes I wish I had gotten the stealth edition, it's nice to have the sound but there are somtimes it just gets a little too much, but if you have a high wpm it's pretty fun to listen to the clickity clack and it makes you want to type that much faster lol...

I had a Naga, the new one, I didn't know it, I'm a palm gripper though, so DA is what I like the most, I just wish it had a few more buttons sometimes, but for right now I'm not playing anything where I need them so I'm okay...

This orbweaber though man...what draws you to it, why do you like it more than your keyboard? What makes it better







I just can't get it, hasn't clicked with me yet.

Ouroboros looks cool. There was a website I saw that was selling factory refurb's for half price, I thought about pulling the trigger but idk, I the side buttons are small, I think I'd like my DA more and then I'd be up the creek less $150!

kraken 7.1's are def awesome though...Seems like we have the same stuff lol...Here's the thing that could seperate us apart, do you have a Blade?


----------



## kalidae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemotherapy*
> 
> What lighting solution did you use there?
> That's funny sometimes I wish I had gotten the stealth edition, it's nice to have the sound but there are somtimes it just gets a little too much, but if you have a high wpm it's pretty fun to listen to the clickity clack and it makes you want to type that much faster lol...
> 
> I had a Naga, the new one, I didn't know it, I'm a palm gripper though, so DA is what I like the most, I just wish it had a few more buttons sometimes, but for right now I'm not playing anything where I need them so I'm okay...
> 
> This orbweaber though man...what draws you to it, why do you like it more than your keyboard? What makes it better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't get it, hasn't clicked with me yet.
> 
> Ouroboros looks cool. There was a website I saw that was selling factory refurb's for half price, I thought about pulling the trigger but idk, I the side buttons are small, I think I'd like my DA more and then I'd be up the creek less $150!
> 
> kraken 7.1's are def awesome though...Seems like we have the same stuff lol...Here's the thing that could seperate us apart, do you have a Blade?


Haha no I don't have the blade, just the orbweaver, kraken 7.1, deathadder, blackwidow and 2 pads. I love the orbweaver because really the stealth edition keys on the widow feel much like a normal membrane keybaord keys. They are still loud btw just different to a click and was more expensive than the normal edition clucky board. The orbweaver has the keys I like, it's really comfortable and I like the key layout. All the keys I need a right there on that little pad and are all close by, I play every game I have with it I just have to bind it the way I like it. I have always been a keyboard gamer up until June but after buying the orbweaver (blackwidow on the same day) I just liked the orbweaver more than the widow and more than any previous keyboard I have had. Plus it looks boss and cost an arm and a leg so I might as well use it haha.


----------



## pdasterly

Link to led sp120 fans?


----------



## Interstate

Just swapped out my pastel white for some blood red. Not sure if I like it yet...


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Interstate*
> 
> 
> Just swapped out my pastel white for some blood red. Not sure if I like it yet...


Mayhems? If so mine faded fairly quickly. Wasn't very red.


----------



## NJboneless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemotherapy*
> 
> What lighting solution did you use there?


I have about 2 meters of RGB 5050 Led strip. In that pic I had them set bright, but the nice part about them is you can keep the brightness really low just to highlight the components, without wearing sunglasses to look at it. It lights super evenly through the entire case (depending on where you place the strip of course).

Cheaper than NZXT hue, no big 5.25 bay used up, and you even have a wireless remote









http://www.ebay.com/itm/5M-SMD-300-RGB-5050-Waterproof-LED-Strip-light-44key-IR-Remote-12V-5A-Power-Kit-/301180497423?pt=US_String_Lights_Fairy_Lights&var=&hash=item461fc1ae0f.


----------



## NJboneless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Interstate*
> 
> 
> Just swapped out my pastel white for some blood red. Not sure if I like it yet...


Switch out your fan rings to red.


----------



## Kaneo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NJboneless*
> 
> I have about 2 meters of RGB 5050 Led strip. In that pic I had them set bright, but the nice part about them is you can keep the brightness really low just to highlight the components, without wearing sunglasses to look at it. It lights super evenly through the entire case (depending on where you place the strip of course).
> 
> Cheaper than NZXT hue, no big 5.25 bay used up, and you even have a wireless remote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/5M-SMD-300-RGB-5050-Waterproof-LED-Strip-light-44key-IR-Remote-12V-5A-Power-Kit-/301180497423?pt=US_String_Lights_Fairy_Lights&var=&hash=item461fc1ae0f.


and.... purchased thank you sir. I was looking for a wireless control option


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Interstate*
> 
> 
> Just swapped out my pastel white for some blood red. Not sure if I like it yet...


First off, get of that EK-FC Bridge Plexi and polish it (it will look so much better), I did it with my last bridge. There is some kind of polish-guide on OCN (I followed this).

Second, try the Mayhems Aurora Tharsis Red, that looks awesome, but it leave some really ugly stain in every block and tubing. I have good experience with Mayhems Ice White though (premixed), which is the best coolant I have yet used (beside distilled water though).

Nice system anyways.


----------



## NJboneless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneo911*
> 
> and.... purchased thank you sir. I was looking for a wireless control option


No problem. Subtle white lighting looks sweet in the white 540 btw







Post pics when you get it in


----------



## Talon720

I should take a picture of the back, where my second pump is attached through the roof with a fill port. Its just like the orange 540 air on frozen cpu. I also have the bottom frame finished, which stiffened it up and dampens any vibrations nicely. Im continuing to cut out the bottom to install my 3rd rad 45xt. I figured the multi port design lended itself for an easier drain port. Plus, it allowed my 30st up top in push/pull where as I couldn't with the 45xt in my setup. Even though a caselab case would suit me better at a cost, but I like this case for its price. I do wish they had released it in the obsidian line however.


----------



## benfica101

Here is my corsair air 540


----------



## scgt1

Anyone running a RX360 in the front and what version are you using? I have V2 with the matte black finish and two ports. Mine doesn't line up with the mounting holes on the front of the case no matter which way I put the radiator in.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgt1*
> 
> Anyone running a RX360 in the front and what version are you using? I have V2 with the matte black finish and two ports. Mine doesn't line up with the mounting holes on the front of the case no matter which way I put the radiator in.


Wow, that stinks, one would think that something like hole spacing would be a standard for a radiator against the whole rest of the industry. Just drill the case if you cant get it to go.


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Wow, that stinks, one would think that something like hole spacing would be a standard for a radiator against the whole rest of the industry. Just drill the case if you cant get it to go.


I thought of that but not so sure the screw heads will clear the top because of how close the recess curve is.


----------



## Digitaldreamer7

Hi new to this case so I apologize if this has been answered before. Has anyone put more than 6 drives in this case? I was considering doing 8 ssd drives and two 4tb ones. Looking for ideas on how to get more ssd drives in the back. half of the case.

Thanks!


----------



## Talon720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgt1*
> 
> Anyone running a RX360 in the front and what version are you using? I have V2 with the matte black finish and two ports. Mine doesn't line up with the mounting holes on the front of the case no matter which way I put the radiator in.


I thought i remember reading when these cases first came out that certain rads holes didnt line up. Im pretty sure one was a certain model of xspc, because certain models of xspc do fit. You could always sell it to and pick up one that does line up instead of drilling. A lot of people like to pick up used water cooling equipment.


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitaldreamer7*
> 
> Hi new to this case so I apologize if this has been answered before. Has anyone put more than 6 drives in this case? I was considering doing 8 ssd drives and two 4tb ones. Looking for ideas on how to get more ssd drives in the back. half of the case.
> 
> Thanks!


A pair of these Silverstone 5-1/4 bay adapters might be what you're looking for. You can mount a 3-1/2 HDD and two SSD in it. I've used one in my Air 540 with no problems...it latched in just fine. With that, altogether you'll be able to mount 8 SSDs and 2 HDDs and still keep the hot swap bays available. The only downside is you won't have room for an internal DVD burner (if you need one).


----------



## Digitaldreamer7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisw19*
> 
> A pair of these Silverstone 5-1/4 bay adapters might be what you're looking for. You can mount a 3-1/2 HDD and two SSD in it. I've used one in my Air 540 with no problems...it latched in just fine. With that, altogether you'll be able to mount 8 SSDs and 2 HDDs and still keep the hot swap bays available. The only downside is you won't have room for an internal DVD burner (if you need one).


That's a great idea. I hadn't thought about using adapters. I have an external dvd drive i keep in a drawer if I ever need access to an optical drive. What I want to do is use the two hot swap bays for my 4tb drives and then i'll be picking up these adapters to add the other four ssd's to my 5.25 bays. Much cleaner than the other brackets I was looking at. Thanks!


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitaldreamer7*
> 
> That's a great idea. I hadn't thought about using adapters. I have an external dvd drive i keep in a drawer if I ever need access to an optical drive. What I want to do is use the two hot swap bays for my 4tb drives and then i'll be picking up these adapters to add the other four ssd's to my 5.25 bays. Much cleaner than the other brackets I was looking at. Thanks!


Good stuff! Glad to help!


----------



## Votkrath

I'm really considering grabbing this one for my upcoming X99 build. I originally wanted to grab a big case such as 900D or Cosmos II but decided I want to get a bit more portable-ish.

The big problem for me lies within the amount of 3,5" available in the case (the grand total of 2) and I have a lot of HDDs that I do want to trim down by getting bigger HDDs and just cleaning out old crap but 2 is simply too few for me - I think I might be fine with 3 since I will probably grab another SSD to put into the 2,5" slots on the other side.

Right now with my old 700D I use some kind of Lian-Li 5,25" to 3,5" converter that does work but can't really screw it in place because of the holes so its pretty loose. Even though that is how I have it now (and dont like it) I'm willing to try that option again but I need to know if there is any specific one to get that fits well into the 5,25" bays and that fits with the case and doesn't look stupid from the outside. Any ideas?


----------



## Digitaldreamer7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Votkrath*
> 
> I'm really considering grabbing this one for my upcoming X99 build. I originally wanted to grab a big case such as 900D or Cosmos II but decided I want to get a bit more portable-ish.
> 
> The big problem for me lies within the amount of 3,5" available in the case (the grand total of 2) and I have a lot of HDDs that I do want to trim down by getting bigger HDDs and just cleaning out old crap but 2 is simply too few for me - I think I might be fine with 3 since I will probably grab another SSD to put into the 2,5" slots on the other side.
> 
> Right now with my old 700D I use some kind of Lian-Li 5,25" to 3,5" converter that does work but can't really screw it in place because of the holes so its pretty loose. Even though that is how I have it now (and dont like it) I'm willing to try that option again but I need to know if there is any specific one to get that fits well into the 5,25" bays and that fits with the case and doesn't look stupid from the outside. Any ideas?


I've found that lian-li and silverstone drive cage products, while pretty solid, tend to be very specific to their cases. I'd say unless it specifically says universal i'd go with a different brand.


----------



## DoktorTerror

New update for my project


















Inviato dal mio SM-N9005


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon720*
> 
> I thought i remember reading when these cases first came out that certain rads holes didnt line up. Im pretty sure one was a certain model of xspc, because certain models of xspc do fit. You could always sell it to and pick up one that does line up instead of drilling. A lot of people like to pick up used water cooling equipment.


Drilling isn't going to work. The only way I could get close is to install the radiator with the ports on the bottom. Yet if I install 2 3.5 drives then I can't have the radiator there. So I must sell my RX360 V2 and pick up a different 360 rad.

Anyone have a list of ones that fit that are thicker rads along the lines of the RX360?

CorsairGeorge?


----------



## Talon720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgt1*
> 
> Drilling isn't going to work. The only way I could get close is to install the radiator with the ports on the bottom. Yet if I install 2 3.5 drives then I can't have the radiator there. So I must sell my RX360 V2 and pick up a different 360 rad.
> 
> Anyone have a list of ones that fit that are thicker rads along the lines of the RX360?
> 
> CorsairGeorge?


Yea i had to install with my ports down as well. I got rid of my 3.5, and i ended up just getting a 2.5 hhd for the drive cage in back. 2 ssd and a hhd, but you may just need more. Thats why i liked the idea of caselab cases worth it, but exspensive


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon720*
> 
> Yea i had to install with my ports down as well. I got rid of my 3.5, and i ended up just getting a 2.5 hhd for the drive cage in back. 2 ssd and a hhd, but you may just need more. Thats why i liked the idea of caselab cases worth it, but exspensive


I have a *LOT* of games. LOL

I think my steam backlog is up to 700ish games. All I ever play is MWO with the Lone Wolfs though. LOL


----------



## Gobigorgohome

A little taste of what is coming from me in the future, my new build "Black Hawk", waiting for some water cooling though.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> 
> A little taste of what is coming from me in the future, my new build "Black Hawk", waiting for some water cooling though.


what psu is feeding those beasts?

Man this is a serious heater in the winter









very expensive one


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> what psu is feeding those beasts?
> 
> Man this is a serious heater in the winter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very expensive one


Pretty sure it is the EVGA Supernova G2 1300w. Red cables are kinda a giveaway. Although someone should get the AX1500i or the 1600w G2, instead.







Unless he is doing dual 1300w g2s...


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Forgive the crappy phone pics.
Made a few changes yesterday.

The Aerocool DS fans work awesomely in this case, so quiet and moves a lot of air even at 50%.
The GTX780ti Classified dwarfs the case a little..lol
Yes they are Noctua industrial fans on the H110, man they work well.


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Forgive the crappy phone pics.
> Made a few changes yesterday.
> 
> The Aerocool DS fans work awesomely in this case, so quiet and moves a lot of air even at 50%.
> The GTX780ti Classified dwarfs the case a little..lol
> Yes they are Noctua industrial fans on the H110, man they work well.
> 
> http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/s...7-4a19-a8aa-15e585dd024d_zpsab24520a.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/s...7-48fa-b003-c0995a896694_zpse724eb90.jpg.html


Aerocool DS fans? i know front is 3x 120mm, is it the same for rear? How is performance/noise?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> Aerocool DS fans? i know front is 3x 120mm, is it the same for rear? How is performance/noise?


140mm DS in the back.
It did for some strange reason cause the top thumbscrew not to go all the way in, IDK why.

Noise is really quiet even at full speed, they have a soothing hum, dropping down the 70% or lower there is no real noise.
No such thing as a noiseless fan though, these are just the quietest to performance fans I've tried and I have a box full of top brands here..lol.


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> 140mm DS in the back.
> It did for some strange reason cause the top thumbscrew not to go all the way in, IDK why.
> 
> Noise is really quiet even at full speed, they have a soothing hum, dropping down the 70% or lower there is no real noise.
> No such thing as a noiseless fan though, these are just the quietest to performance fans I've tried and I have a box full of top brands here..lol.


I know why it wont screw close for the top. It's square frame fan instead of the "default" AF140 thats round. Have the same issue with the noctuas i have for rear exhaust. I made a mistake of getting the 3k rpm for intake and it's like a vacuum cleaner when i start my pc. LOL! I'm considering 120mm x3 for the front since it will cool better but i'm torn between the NEW SP120 LED, phobya NB-eloop red, and now the Aerocool DS. I think the hum noise you hear is from the filter or what others call air turbulence. something about the grill or filter in front of the fans making a hum.

As long as it pushes air with less hum, i'm good.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> As long as it pushes air with less hum, i'm good.


When I get back I can try and record the sound on full speed for you, I'll set all 3 fans to 100%.

With the NZXT Sentry 3 I have the top 2 fans linked for when I'm doing CPU intensive tasks, when I'm playing games I turn up the bottom fan and the top ones down as the GPU needs the cooling, when just browsing the web, watching a movie etc, I set all fans to 40%.
Works really well to keep the noise down too, but even at 100% the DS are the quietest fans I've used.

I went with the 2000RPM fans for the H110, I find them fairly quiet, until they ramp up. But I highly doubt anything will ramp the fans up other than prime95..lol...


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> When I get back I can try and record the sound on full speed for you, I'll set all 3 fans to 100%.
> 
> With the NZXT Sentry 3 I have the top 2 fans linked for when I'm doing CPU intensive tasks, when I'm playing games I turn up the bottom fan and the top ones down as the GPU needs the cooling, when just browsing the web, watching a movie etc, I set all fans to 40%.
> Works really well to keep the noise down too, but even at 100% the DS are the quietest fans I've used.
> 
> I went with the 2000RPM fans for the H110, I find them fairly quiet, until they ramp up. But I highly doubt anything will ramp the fans up other than prime95..lol...


Cool, thanks. I have the noctua 2k pulling my nepton 280L. I think the Push config works better though. Might change it after my Cali trip. Then I'll decide which fans for the front I'll get. All choices i have are on my wishlist, just doing more research. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Gthirty7s

Hey guys im looking to do a similar setup as this picture below
now i dont know what parts to order
and it must look good

im trying to keep my budget under $500
doesnt have to be the same exact parts as in the pic just something similar to that built.

my case is carbide air 540

i need
360 rad for the front
280 rad for the top
corsair vengeance memory water block
4770k cpu water block
gtx 780ti water block
pump and reservoir
acrylic tubing
and fittings

http://s64.photobucket.com/user/NYb...3729913655057_6298499327599702150_o.jpeg.html


----------



## b1ackstar

New exhaust fan, wish I had a better camera.


----------



## masgreko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gthirty7s*
> 
> Hey guys im looking to do a similar setup as this picture below
> now i dont know what parts to order
> and it must look good


He goes through the setup here: 



. Hopefully that will answer some questions


----------



## Votkrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitaldreamer7*
> 
> I've found that lian-li and silverstone drive cage products, while pretty solid, tend to be very specific to their cases. I'd say unless it specifically says universal i'd go with a different brand.


Yeah but I don't know what to get because right now it looks like a 5 year old kid have glued together two wooden planks.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> what psu is feeding those beasts?
> 
> Man this is a serious heater in the winter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very expensive one


I have one EVGA G2 1300W and another G2 1300W coming in today, so I can do some overclocking too.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Pretty sure it is the EVGA Supernova G2 1300w. Red cables are kinda a giveaway. Although someone should get the AX1500i or the 1600w G2, instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless he is doing dual 1300w g2s...


Shilka told me that the EVGA G2 1300W was a good unit, so I decided to stick with it and buy another one. Some fan-buzzing, but when the psu is placed like in the air 540 there is no problem with sound.


----------



## SgtMunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> Ok I'm giving up on the LED SP120 fans, I'm going to be using the LED AF120 fans throughout the case, maybe just two SP120's for the h100 :/
> 
> Can't wait to order!


So the reason the LED SP120 fans run at a lower speed, is because Corsair received an overwhelming response that people who are after LED fans aren't after high performance....

Which really confuses me, why not release the fan full fat and include a restriction cable? AF120 for me then...


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> So the reason the LED SP120 fans run at a lower speed, is because Corsair received an overwhelming response that people who are after LED fans aren't after high performance....
> 
> Which really confuses me, *why not release the fan full fat and include a restriction cable?* AF120 for me then...


I could be mistaken, but don't LEDs sometimes flake out with under-volting (from the in-line resistor in this case)? If that's the case, perhaps going with PWM instead would be the best middle ground instead (in reference to speed control plus LEDs).


----------



## SgtMunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisw19*
> 
> I could be mistaken, but don't LEDs sometimes flake out with under-volting (from the in-line resistor in this case)? If that's the case, perhaps going with PWM instead would be the best middle ground instead.


Not sure but really don't see why they would only offer a lower performance fan :/

I should be ok with AF120's on the h100i and case intakes though still right? Not as good obviously, but decent job?

Also, whats the best Corsair AIC for the 4670k? Need to do some overclocking! Cheers


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> Not sure but really don't see why they would only offer a lower performance fan :/
> 
> I should be ok with AF120's on the h100i and case intakes though still right? Not as good obviously, but decent job?
> 
> Also, whats the best Corsair AIC for the 4670k? Need to do some overclocking! Cheers


I've never used the AF120's on a radiator or heat sink so I can't say for sure how they'll do. That said, it's not the most ideal setup...generally you want high-static pressure fans on the radiators so the SP120's would be better for this TBH.

Regarding the AIO, if you want to stick with Corsair, the H105 or H100i would be your best bet. Plus they should have no problem fitting in the Air 540. Another unit to consider is the Swiftech H220 (assuming it's available where you are). It's a bit more cash, but it gives a full copper loop and it can be expanded too.


----------



## Gthirty7s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masgreko*
> 
> He goes through the setup here:
> 
> 
> 
> . Hopefully that will answer some questions


yea i saw that video that setup was with amd with different cpu block memory block and gpu block
i need help to do similar setup with my gpu cpu and memory.


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> Aerocool DS fans? i know front is 3x 120mm, is it the same for rear? How is performance/noise?


Compared to SP120 PWM Quiet Editions, the Aerocool DS fans keep my gpu 4c cooler. As for noise, I would say they are just about even or maybe just a touch louder than the SP's.. but for 4c temp difference, it's all good with me.

Here's a link to my test results over in the Aerocool DS thread if you want to check them out yourself. link


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> Aerocool DS fans? i know front is 3x 120mm, is it the same for rear? How is performance/noise?


Sorry I haven't recorded the sound for you yet, I will get to it today.
Moved my machine to a Phantek Enthoo Primo due to the Air 540 getting a bit warm and a little small for the GTX780ti Classified.
My wife has the 540 now, she loved it, and the red fans, though she would like them pink..lol..


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Sorry I haven't recorded the sound for you yet, I will get to it today.
> Moved my machine to a Phantek Enthoo Primo due to the Air 540 getting a bit warm and a little small for the GTX780ti Classified.
> My wife has the 540 now, she loved it, and the red fans, though she would like them pink..lol..


Now that u mentioned it, I have the air 540 and 780 Ti classified in SLI. Temps get a little toasty but I have a pcie blower style exhaust fan to help out. Even with the 3x aerocool ds 120mm for front intake, the classy u got still got hot?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> Now that u mentioned it, I have the air 540 and 780 Ti classified in SLI. Temps get a little toasty but I have a pcie blower style exhaust fan to help out. Even with the 3x aerocool ds 120mm for front intake, the classy u got still got hot?


Nothing above normal temps, but then I like temps that are below normal








If I could put water on the Classy I would, now with the Phantek case I have HEAPS of room to do so, it just all the maintenance that goes along with it that puts me off.


----------



## SgtMunky

All I wanted was a decent white LED fan for putting in the front with a filter, damn you pc building world


----------



## mastertrixter

Just get the af120s that's what I have. And unless your using them on a rad its not going to make a huge differnce


----------



## Alxz

Hi all!! I've been looking through this case and fell in love with it <3. But i'm unsure about my res/pump; i have a XSPC Photon 170 DDC combo and its quite large (probably not as large as the D5 variant), so does anyone know if i can put it somewhere in this case??

http://www.xs-pc.com/water-pumps/ddc-photon-170-reservoirpump-combo

This is my pump, about 4cm shorter than the D5
Thanks!!


----------



## pdasterly

Case is on sale at frys for $99


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxz*
> 
> Hi all!! I've been looking through this case and fell in love with it <3. But i'm unsure about my res/pump; i have a XSPC Photon 170 DDC combo and its quite large (probably not as large as the D5 variant), so does anyone know if i can put it somewhere in this case??
> 
> http://www.xs-pc.com/water-pumps/ddc-photon-170-reservoirpump-combo
> 
> This is my pump, about 4cm shorter than the D5
> Thanks!!


Above the PSU would be the best location


----------



## Skye12977

Does anyone know if there are any major downfalls when using a PCI-E extender for a GPU that would be used for gaming (not mining).

I'm tempted to see how well my 780 lightning would work mounted vertically.


----------



## Alxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Above the PSU would be the best location


Thanks!!, what about behind the reara fan? It is possible??


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Above the PSU would be the best location
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!, what about behind the reara fan? It is possible??
Click to expand...

you mean on the outside?

The location that jameyscott suggested is where I have mine mounted, and it is easy to work in that area after the HDD cage is removed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Does anyone know if there are any major downfalls when using a PCI-E extender for a GPU that would be used for gaming (not mining).
> 
> I'm tempted to see how well my 780 lightning would work mounted vertically.


There is a guy on this forum that did a wall mounted build and used 16x-16x risers, he benchmarked and documented different ones of different length. It was a well thought out experiment, and his conclusion was "NO," there is no penalty with a riser. I wish I could find that link for you.

Edit: Found it! http://www.overclock.net/t/1427731/pci-express-extender-cables-benchmarked


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> you mean on the outside?
> 
> The location that jameyscott suggested is where I have mine mounted, and it is easy to work in that area after the HDD cage is removed.
> There is a guy on this forum that did a wall mounted build and used 16x-16x risers, he benchmarked and documented different ones of different length. It was a well thought out experiment, and his conclusion was "NO," there is no penalty with a riser. I wish I could find that link for you.
> 
> Edit: Found it! http://www.overclock.net/t/1427731/pci-express-extender-cables-benchmarked


What do you think about a vertically mounted GPU inside of the 540?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> you mean on the outside?
> 
> The location that jameyscott suggested is where I have mine mounted, and it is easy to work in that area after the HDD cage is removed.
> There is a guy on this forum that did a wall mounted build and used 16x-16x risers, he benchmarked and documented different ones of different length. It was a well thought out experiment, and his conclusion was "NO," there is no penalty with a riser. I wish I could find that link for you.
> 
> Edit: Found it! http://www.overclock.net/t/1427731/pci-express-extender-cables-benchmarked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about a vertically mounted GPU inside of the 540?
Click to expand...

Well, if you have your fans set up like I do, where all 120mm fans are intake, and the 140 is out, and the case is close to a wall...then I think you would be feeding it warm air in a kind of vicious self heating air loop. I also dont really think it would help temperatures even if it was receiving more fresh air than what the front fans provide. I also dont think it will benefit from being vertically imposed over the way it currently sits. So, I think the whole thing would be a waste of money on hardware you wont benefit from. If you are just itching to throw a little bit of cash to try and bring temps down...mod in a intake fan directly over the GPU in the window...it _might_ net a couple Cs.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Well, if you have your fans set up like I do, where all 120mm fans are intake, and the 140 is out, and the case is close to a wall...then I think you would be feeding it warm air in a kind of vicious self heating air loop. I also dont really think it would help temperatures even if it was receiving more fresh air than what the front fans provide. I also dont think it will benefit from being vertically imposed over the way it currently sits. So, I think the whole thing would be a waste of money on hardware you wont benefit from. If you are just itching to throw a little bit of cash to try and bring temps down...mod in a intake fan directly over the GPU in the window...it _might_ net a couple Cs.


I'm not having heat problems what so ever.
The side of my case is never on, and I do get tired of the blue LEDs on top of my 780.
It wouldn't be much more than cutting a slot, attaching two pieces and then deciding what to do with the mesh there


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Well, if you have your fans set up like I do, where all 120mm fans are intake, and the 140 is out, and the case is close to a wall...then I think you would be feeding it warm air in a kind of vicious self heating air loop. I also dont really think it would help temperatures even if it was receiving more fresh air than what the front fans provide. I also dont think it will benefit from being vertically imposed over the way it currently sits. So, I think the whole thing would be a waste of money on hardware you wont benefit from. If you are just itching to throw a little bit of cash to try and bring temps down...mod in a intake fan directly over the GPU in the window...it _might_ net a couple Cs.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not having heat problems what so ever.
> The side of my case is never on, and I do get tired of the blue LEDs on top of my 780.
> It wouldn't be much more than cutting a slot, attaching two pieces and then deciding what to do with the mesh there
Click to expand...

What is the benefit you are going for then? Aesthetics?


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> What is the benefit you are going for then? Aesthetics?


Probably not even that.
Sheer curiosity to see how it would look I guess.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> What is the benefit you are going for then? Aesthetics?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not even that.
> Sheer curiosity to see how it would look I guess.
Click to expand...


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*


I mean if my brother gets this case and water-cools both 780's and wants to mine with our 270x it'd give a spot for the 270x......


----------



## Kaneo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NJboneless*
> 
> No problem. Subtle white lighting looks sweet in the white 540 btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post pics when you get it in


so got the bits from ebay uk at £11 and cannot fault the look

also was a bit bad and bought the h100i

updated pic


----------



## NJboneless

Nice, now you need to play around with all the custom colors lol


----------



## Kaneo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NJboneless*
> 
> Nice, now you need to play around with all the custom colors lol


have done already all weekend at night too, I think white is best for showing of the insides as well as overall definition


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxz*
> 
> Thanks!!, what about behind the reara fan? It is possible??


Possible, but why put it there, when you have a lot of room in the PSU side, like what other members have suggested.

btw, that XSPC pump/res combo is pretty sick


----------



## Alxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Possible, but why put it there, when you have a lot of room in the PSU side, like what other members have suggested.
> 
> btw, that XSPC pump/res combo is pretty sick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks a lot!!

I want to put in there because it would be shown through the window (here http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2103719/width/350/height/700/flags/LL) it doesn't matter if i have to drill some holes, if not i'll try in the PSU side otherwise.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxz*
> 
> Thanks a lot!!
> 
> I want to put in there because it would be shown through the window, if not i'll try in the PSU side otherwise.


I've seen some people put it right next to the graphic(s) card blocking the SLI/Crossfire bridge if you are using a multi-gpu set up. I cannot do that though. Classified cards are huge.


----------



## Creampies

Here is my boo! Just finished.


----------



## NoDoz

So I really don't have time to go through 751 pages to find out what the best fan replacement is for the 3-140mm fans that come with the white case. Whats a few top choices and setups people are running?


----------



## Friction

I just put in my order for an Arctic White version which should arrive in a few days. I'll be transferring my current system into it which is:
Motherboard: ASUS Sabertooth Z77
CPU: Intel Core i7 3770K
RAM: 16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum with Light Bar
GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 660 Ti 3GB Superclocked+
PSU: Corsair AX760
SSD: OCZ Vertez 4 128GB
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 2TB
Cooler: Corsair H100i


----------



## Friction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> So I really don't have time to go through 751 pages to find out what the best fan replacement is for the 3-140mm fans that come with the white case. Whats a few top choices and setups people are running?


What's wrong with the ones that come with it? In other words, why do you want to change them?


----------



## kiario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> So I really don't have time to go through 751 pages to find out what the best fan replacement is for the 3-140mm fans that come with the white case. Whats a few top choices and setups people are running?


I wa not satisfied with the original front position of the fans. So i drilled new holes and put 2 140 mm fans as low as possible hitting the bottom plate. This gave greater cooling to the video cards.


----------



## Mr Mari0o

would anyone know if i will be able to fit a ut60 240 and a xt45 360 inside the 540 at the same time


----------



## Interstate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mari0o*
> 
> would anyone know if i will be able to fit a ut60 240 and a xt45 360 inside the 540 at the same time


Yes. The st45 is no problem. Some heatsinks on some motherboards may be an issue with a ut60 up top especially in push pull. But some people here have squeezed in a ut60 up top and on front


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Interstate*
> 
> Yes. The st45 is no problem. Some heatsinks on some motherboards may be an issue with a ut60 up top especially in push pull. But some people here have squeezed in a ut60 up top and on front


Lile me. With an x79 board. 240 is in p/p as well.







just need to move it over a few mm and run low profile ram


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Friction*
> 
> What's wrong with the ones that come with it? In other words, why do you want to change them?


I was just interested in getting some better fans that come with it. Unless the ones that come with it are as equal as some higher end fans you can get.


----------



## Alxz

Hi :>

Does this rad setup need any case modification?
http://cdn.overclock.net/e/e9/900x900px-LL-e9c72d28_Img_0657.jpeg

I mean, three fans outside (between the case and the mesh) and three inside.


----------



## jameyscott

Nope, it doesn't! Corsair designed it in a way to let fans be there.







+


----------



## SgtMunky

Add me to the list, got my gear yesterday







silver 540, 3x SP120, 1x AF120LED and 1x AF140 LED and a h100i

Still don't understand why corsair decided to release the led fans with such low specs, the sp120 feel like it's moving significantly more air than the AF140 and 120..

Also didn't realise how plasticy the case feels, but then I have moved from a TJ07









Took forever to fit the cooler last night and got a boot manager is missing error when I finally finished (suppose I have used different sata port or not wired the drives properly)


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> Add me to the list, got my gear yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silver 540, 3x SP120, 1x AF120LED and 1x AF140 LED and a h100i
> 
> Still don't understand why corsair decided to release the led fans with such low specs, the sp120 feel like it's moving significantly more air than the AF140 and 120..
> 
> Also didn't realise how plasticy the case feels, but then I have moved from a TJ07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took forever to fit the cooler last night and got a boot manager is missing error when I finally finished (suppose I have used different sata port or not wired the drives properly)


One type has static pressure, the other doesn't
http://www.corsair.com/en-us/air-series-sp120-high-performance-edition-high-static-pressure-120mm-fan
http://www.corsair.com/en-us/air-series-af120-performance-edition-high-airflow-120mm-fan
Btw, check out the fans that come on the h100i::
Fan speed: 2700 RPM
Fan airflow: 77 CFM
Fan dBA: 37.68 dBA
Fan static pressure: 4mm/H20

These are the LED ones:
http://www.corsair.com/en-us/air-series-af120-led-red-quiet-edition-high-airflow-120mm-fan

It's hard to have higher Static pressure and Air flow at lower RPM

Quiet editions reduce how well the fans are

I returned 2 packages of the corsair LED fans because they either had a wobble or something else was wrong with them.
If you are looking for CFM for cheap I'd advise looking at the cooler master sickle flow 120mm fans
http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=42176&vpn=R4-L2R-20AC-GP&manufacture=COOLERMASTER&promoid=1286
As long as you can catch them for 5-6$ they are entirely worth it for the price.


----------



## CrSt3r

Been looking over this forum quite a time to find out if my Radiator would fit in top.

The main issue is, i have this ...



So i want to fit this baby at the top, a 360 60mm thick in front and the other 240 60mm thick i want to fit in the bottom, with some minor modding.
The Combo is about 88mm high.

How much clearance is there between the fanmountings and the top of the motherboard measured from the top ... gotta do some modding, or will it barely fit?



Another thing is my motherboard has the VRM-Daughterboard, cause im not switching from my P8Z77-I Deluxe. The whole motherboard is 55mm high ... correct me, if im wrong. Is there a chance that i could move the radiator a bit to the site, that i could clear the daughterboard, if the clearance from top to mb is not enough ?



Please feel free to ask and i'll try to answer the best i can with my broken english


----------



## SgtMunky

Sorry Can't quote from tapatalk that I know of. I know the differences between the fans, but I wanted those new SP120 with the led aesthetic. The led version of both AF and SP has pathetic stats and I'm not sure why, although according to George that's what people wanted (I wasn't surveyed!)
Because even the AF120LED is such poor airflow I might as well stack the regular Sp120's up the front and as exhaust at the top through the h100i, and the af140 as exhaust at the back (no dust filter at the top yet)


----------



## Skye12977

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/24856/fan-1364/Noctua_Industrial_NF-F12_120_x_25mm_Fan_-_2000_RPM_NFF12IPPC20.html?tl=g36c15s60
I wonder if these put out what they say..


Rotational Speed (+/- 10%): 2000 RPM
Airflow: 121.8 m³/h
Acoustical Noise: 29.7 dB(A)
Static Pressure: 3,94 mm H2O

Seems damn fine for what it is, seeing as the 2700rpm ones do 4mm too, at almost 8db more

I'm still using XSPC fans for my computer:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14319/fan-913/XSPC_120mm_x_25mm_Radiator_Chassis_Fan_-_1650_RPM.html?tl=g59c685s2178
I got them for free so I can't complain.
I physically plug/unplug my h100i fans though


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrSt3r*
> 
> Been looking over this forum quite a time to find out if my Radiator would fit in top.
> 
> The main issue is, i have this ...
> 
> 
> 
> So i want to fit this baby at the top, a 360 60mm thick in front and the other 240 60mm thick i want to fit in the bottom, with some minor modding.
> The Combo is about 88mm high.
> 
> How much clearance is there between the fanmountings and the top of the motherboard measured from the top ... gotta do some modding, or will it barely fit?
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing is my motherboard has the VRM-Daughterboard, cause im not switching from my P8Z77-I Deluxe. The whole motherboard is 55mm high ... correct me, if im wrong. Is there a chance that i could move the radiator a bit to the site, that i could clear the daughterboard, if the clearance from top to mb is not enough ?
> 
> 
> 
> Please feel free to ask and i'll try to answer the best i can with my broken english


you can always drill holes if need be.
I can fit my a push/pull h100i setup
which is 25mm fan x 27mm rad x 25mm fan

My fan is above my motherboard.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrSt3r*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Been looking over this forum quite a time to find out if my Radiator would fit in top.
> 
> The main issue is, i have this ...
> 
> 
> 
> So i want to fit this baby at the top, a 360 60mm thick in front and the other 240 60mm thick i want to fit in the bottom, with some minor modding.
> The Combo is about 88mm high.
> 
> How much clearance is there between the fanmountings and the top of the motherboard measured from the top ... gotta do some modding, or will it barely fit?
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing is my motherboard has the VRM-Daughterboard, cause im not switching from my P8Z77-I Deluxe.
> 
> 
> The whole motherboard is 55mm high ... correct me, if im wrong. Is there a chance that i could move the radiator a bit to the site, that i could clear the daughterboard, if the clearance from top to mb is not enough ?
> 
> 
> 
> Please feel free to ask and i'll try to answer the best i can with my broken english


You will run into problems with the daugtherboard and the raditor. you have ~60mm in thichness up before you encroach on the motherboard area. Moving the holes for the raditior closer to the window might work. You have 200mm from the tray to the lip of the window, so your 55mm + 120mm will be very tight, but I think will clear. I dont have the parts you have in hand, so it is just a guess.


----------



## CrSt3r

So, its gonna be a very close call ... 88mm is to high and now i gotta figure out if it interfers with the VRM-Board ...









I might give it a shot anyways ... maybe i have to build myself some modded top without the mesh and bars.


----------



## SgtMunky

Should I see much of a difference having the h100i as an exhaust? I'll have three Sp120's as intakes at the front, and when I get round to it, two Af120's in the floor as intakes. Need to work out how to make a light box and its two filtered 120mm fans build in


----------



## Skye12977

Can anyone get a link to this product?
Could this not be mounted at the read of the case where the 140mm case fan is?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> Should I see much of a difference having the h100i as an exhaust? I'll have three Sp120's as intakes at the front, and when I get round to it, two Af120's in the floor as intakes. Need to work out how to make a light box and its two filtered 120mm fans build in


I'd pull air in from the front, out from the top and back.
push or pull configs will result in the same temperature.
You will get a slight temp difference doing a push and pull config though (maybe up to 5C)
Personally I like to have fans showing on the inside of the case.
Also, you should do what I did with my front 120mm fans, put them all on the outside of the case and have the dust filter on the inside of the case.


----------



## SgtMunky

Ok I have everything set up, but I can't control the two SP120's through Corsair Link? They are connected to the pump with that flimsy little connector that comes with it, and link picks up the pump speed etc, but no go on the fans :/ Running 100% by the sounds of it

Any ideas?



Edit: Oh and here she is btw









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Need to make some custom cables to get everything tidy and reduce cable lengths massively, and move that disk drive into the back. Will also need to learn a way to toggle that LED strip on and off without opening up the case and unplugging the molex!


----------



## CrSt3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> 
> Can anyone get a link to this product?
> Could this not be mounted at the read of the case where the 140mm case fan is?
> I'd pull air in from the front, out from the top and back.
> push or pull configs will result in the same temperature.
> You will get a slight temp difference doing a push and pull config though (maybe up to 5C)
> Personally I like to have fans showing on the inside of the case.
> Also, you should do what I did with my front 120mm fans, put them all on the outside of the case and have the dust filter on the inside of the case.


Here you go








AMS 140 + D5

Maybe it could fit but i think the D5 is bringing problems. Either Way ... On the outside or inside.
And i have to Mount an extra res wehen Not fitted to the top for better maintenance.


----------



## bhav

I managed to find some decent fans for my intakes at last!!

I was wondering what to buy, would love corsair AF120 x 3 but they cost a lot. Then I only just remembered ... I have 3 Antec tri cool 120 mm fans from my old case that hadn't been used for a long time, derp.


----------



## pdasterly

What pump/reservoir combo fits these cases?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> What pump/reservoir combo fits these cases?


Depends on your location. In the back, my 100ml EK pump/reservoir combo works well.


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Depends on your location. In the back, my 100ml EK pump/reservoir combo works well.


Pic?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> Pic?




It's old but at least it shows it off.


----------



## pdasterly

I see, looks like everyone is mounting pump on otherside of case


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> Should I see much of a difference having the h100i as an exhaust? I'll have three Sp120's as intakes at the front, and when I get round to it, two Af120's in the floor as intakes. Need to work out how to make a light box and its two filtered 120mm fans build in


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrSt3r*
> 
> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMS 140 + D5
> 
> Maybe it could fit but i think the D5 is bringing problems. Either Way ... On the outside or inside.
> And i have to Mount an extra res wehen Not fitted to the top for better maintenance.


I'd almost say either externally on the 140mm spot or down where the HDDs go.


----------



## Rahldrac

Thinking about getting this case with:
4790k + be quiet dark rock pro 3.
Crossfire R9 290
3 120mm Be quiet silentwings2 as intake
3 140mm be quiet silentwings2 as exhaust back and top. According to Anadtech you can have them at 7V have really low noise and the termal will only rise about 3 degrees celcius from the stock.

What do you guys think?
Edit: Also, what kind of fan controller will i need for this? I will not be using the DVD bay for anything, so I can have one mounted there?


----------



## mastertrixter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> Thinking about getting this case with:
> 4790k + be quiet dark rock pro 3.
> Crossfire R9 290
> 3 120mm Be quiet silentwings2 as intake
> 3 140mm be quiet silentwings2 as exhaust back and top. According to Anadtech you can have them at 7V have really low noise and the termal will only rise about 3 degrees celcius from the stock.
> 
> What do you guys think?


last OKs good but why 290s instead of 290x? Unless you already have them


----------



## Rahldrac

As all other things in life it comes down to money : /
I have not bought them yet, but I think I will go with Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB. 4GB because I want to run at 4k.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> I see, looks like everyone is mounting pump on otherside of case


If you have the space for it (atx board, short gpu's) i guess you can fit it in the front, but it will be a close call with the radiator in front (if you have one). Then you probably could do x-res 140 d5 or something similar (it looks like it will fit).
Or you could just mod the case a bit and make it fit, it should not be too hard.


----------



## NoDoz

Will the case fit a single 360-80mm rad in the front? If not will a 60mm fit?


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> As all other things in life it comes down to money : /
> I have not bought them yet, but I think I will go with Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB. 4GB because I want to run at 4k.


It should be good with crossfire 290s, but that is cutting it close at 4k. I would say entry level is tri-fire r9 290s for 4k. At least if you expect max settings.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> Will the case fit a single 360-80mm rad in the front? If not will a 60mm fit?


80 mm might work with atx board and short gpu's. It does not work with e-atx and r9 290s or cards at that length.
60 mm should work, not in push/pull though.


----------



## mukumi

Hello Guys,

I have an unmodded Corsair 540 which I like (apart of the vibration of HDD caddies, btw if someone found a solution for that) and I would like to have a cleaner look by getting an AIO WC.

But i'm quite concerned about the airflow... My idea would be to go with the 240mm form factor and place it on the front on the upper spaces. That way I would keep the bottom fan free and it will be able to send fresh air on the graphic card. Then I would put the back fan as intake to cool the VRM and bring more fresh air within it. The only exhaust would be the two top 140mm fans. Do you think that this type of airflow would work? That would make two fresh air entrances, two hot air exhausts and two middle fresh air entrances.

Did anyone ever try that type of airflow? Do you have thoughts about it? I know that I could try myself but fact is I don't want to purchase a 240 if that doesn't work because then I would better go with a 280.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mukumi*
> 
> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have an unmodded Corsair 540 which I like (apart of the vibration of HDD caddies, btw if someone found a solution for that) and I would like to have a cleaner look by getting an AIO WC.
> 
> But i'm quite concerned about the airflow... My idea would be to go with the 240mm form factor and place it on the front on the upper spaces. That way I would keep the bottom fan free and it will be able to send fresh air on the graphic card. Then I would put the back fan as intake to cool the VRM and bring more fresh air within it. The only exhaust would be the two top 140mm fans. Do you think that this type of airflow would work? That would make two fresh air entrances, two hot air exhausts and two middle fresh air entrances.
> 
> Did anyone ever try that type of airflow? Do you have thoughts about it? I know that I could try myself but fact is I don't want to purchase a 240 if that doesn't work because then I would better go with a 280.


Put it up top as intake, and use all the front fans as intake as well. The only exhaust you need is the rear 140. That is what the general consensus is around the water cooler for best set up with an AIO. Play around with it though, your idea sounds like it would be alright.


----------



## mukumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Put it up top as intake, and use all the front fans as intake as well. The only exhaust you need is the rear 140. That is what the general consensus is around the water cooler for best set up with an AIO. Play around with it though, your idea sounds like it would be alright.


So i should directly go with a 280mm as top intake. As I said it's the problem that I can't really play around because I have to pick a 240 or a 280 only once









But thanks for your advice!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mukumi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Put it up top as intake, and use all the front fans as intake as well. The only exhaust you need is the rear 140. That is what the general consensus is around the water cooler for best set up with an AIO. Play around with it though, your idea sounds like it would be alright.
> 
> 
> 
> So i should directly go with a 280mm as top intake. As I said it's the problem that I can't really play around because I have to pick a 240 or a 280 only once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But thanks for your advice!
Click to expand...

the bigger the better.

although at the price you get a good AIO, you might as well have an XSPC kit.


----------



## SgtMunky

Really? My h100i was only £89


----------



## Santho

Would this case fit a Swiftech H320 AIO in the front and still be able to fit a Asus gtx 780 ti matrix platinum ?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> Really? My h100i was only £89


Well, that is pretty cheap...but the real deal is not a far stretch, is completely re-susable, expandable, and will perform better, with better install options. Its not that I think that AIOs have no place, its just I think they are turned to over something like a simple rasa kit far too often considering the compromises you make with an AIO.

An entry XSPC kit is a bit more expensive, but the benefits are great over a AIO.

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-265-XS&groupid=962&catid=1532&subcat=0


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Santho*
> 
> Would this case fit a Swiftech H320 AIO in the front and still be able to fit a Asus gtx 780 ti matrix platinum ?



http://forums.ncix.com/forums/topic.php?id=2666275
Yes, it will fit
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Well, that is pretty cheap...but the real deal is not a far stretch, is completely re-susable, expandable, and will perform better, with better install options. Its not that I think that AIOs have no place, its just I think they are turned to over something like a simple rasa kit far too often considering the compromises you make with an AIO.
> 
> An entry XSPC kit is a bit more expensive, but the benefits are great over a AIO.
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-265-XS&groupid=962&catid=1532&subcat=0


IIRC you save abit of money while also wasting money while buying those kits.
You'll save money because you'll already have the rad when you want to expand but you will also have to purchase a better pump when you do expand.
You will save more money getting a kit, compared to buying something like h100i


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Santho*
> 
> Would this case fit a Swiftech H320 AIO in the front and still be able to fit a Asus gtx 780 ti matrix platinum ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.ncix.com/forums/topic.php?id=2666275
> Yes, it will fit
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Well, that is pretty cheap...but the real deal is not a far stretch, is completely re-susable, expandable, and will perform better, with better install options. Its not that I think that AIOs have no place, its just I think they are turned to over something like a simple rasa kit far too often considering the compromises you make with an AIO.
> 
> An entry XSPC kit is a bit more expensive, but the benefits are great over a AIO.
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-265-XS&groupid=962&catid=1532&subcat=0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC you save abit of money while also wasting money while buying those kits.
> You'll save money because you'll already have the rad when you want to expand but you will also have to purchase a better pump when you do expand.
> You will save more money getting a kit, compared to buying something like h100i
Click to expand...

I have no experience with XSPC personally, butI would point you to THIS POST to show that you might be underestimating the "umphf" that is in this combo. I started with the EK equivelant, and have no problems with 2 rads, 2 gpus and a cpu in the same loop.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Well, that is pretty cheap...but the real deal is not a far stretch, is completely re-susable, expandable, and will perform better, with better install options. Its not that I think that AIOs have no place, its just I think they are turned to over something like a simple rasa kit far too often considering the compromises you make with an AIO.
> 
> An entry XSPC kit is a bit more expensive, but the benefits are great over a AIO.
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-265-XS&groupid=962&catid=1532&subcat=0


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have no experience with XSPC personally, butI would point you to THIS POST to show that you might be underestimating the "umphf" that is in this combo. I started with the EK equivelant, and have no problems with 2 rads, 2 gpus and a cpu in the same loop.


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17567/ex-res-434/XSPC_X2O_750_Dual_525_Bay_Reservoir_Pump_-_Black_Acetal_Updated_Version_4.html?tl=g59c671s2151#blank
I'm not entirely sure why people would be buying 150-250$ pumps if this 60$ pump could do a 240/280 and a 360mm rad


----------



## SgtMunky

If I was going to spend that much on a kit, I might as well spend more money and go all in with a quad rad for the TJ07. But I didn't want that money, yet wanted something that still worked well all together, which is how I ended up with the 540 and a h100i

I guess I should swap the h100i to intake, but I need to have dust filters for the top


----------



## mukumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> If I was going to spend that much on a kit, I might as well spend more money and go all in with a quad rad for the TJ07. But I didn't want that money, yet wanted something that still worked well all together, which is how I ended up with the 540 and a h100i
> 
> I guess I should swap the h100i to intake, but I need to have dust filters for the top


Maybe you could try my suggested setup, putting the H100i in the front as intake with one free 120mm in the bottom, the back fan as intake and the two top fan as exhaust. Then you can compare the temp of everything (gpu, vrm, cpu, etc).


----------



## SgtMunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mukumi*
> 
> Maybe you could try my suggested setup, putting the H100i in the front as intake with one free 120mm in the bottom, the back fan as intake and the two top fan as exhaust. Then you can compare the temp of everything (gpu, vrm, cpu, etc).


Hmm that doesnt sound like a bad idea, might swap it over this weekend


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Well, that is pretty cheap...but the real deal is not a far stretch, is completely re-susable, expandable, and will perform better, with better install options. Its not that I think that AIOs have no place, its just I think they are turned to over something like a simple rasa kit far too often considering the compromises you make with an AIO.
> 
> An entry XSPC kit is a bit more expensive, but the benefits are great over a AIO.
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-265-XS&groupid=962&catid=1532&subcat=0
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have no experience with XSPC personally, butI would point you to THIS POST to show that you might be underestimating the "umphf" that is in this combo. I started with the EK equivelant, and have no problems with 2 rads, 2 gpus and a cpu in the same loop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/17567/ex-res-434/XSPC_X2O_750_Dual_525_Bay_Reservoir_Pump_-_Black_Acetal_Updated_Version_4.html?tl=g59c671s2151#blank
> I'm not entirely sure why people would be buying 150-250$ pumps if this 60$ pump could do a 240/280 and a 360mm rad
Click to expand...

The pump that comes in the kit is not a 150 dollar pump, the whole kits is ~150.00, and the link I pointed to was a testimonial from a OCN user on that pump. You said that the pump needed to be replaced when you expand, and I was just pointing out that the cheap pump that comes with the ~150.00 kit is plenty sufficient for further expansion.

Read it twice, misunderstood it the first time. People do BBBIIIGGGG loops wih 4 GPUs, a ram block, cpu block, VRM block, and 4x 360 rads...those are the people that use a bigger pump. Or those that just like overkill.


----------



## sdcalihusker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have no experience with XSPC personally, butI would point you to THIS POST to show that you might be underestimating the "umphf" that is in this combo. I started with the EK equivelant, and have no problems with 2 rads, 2 gpus and a cpu in the same loop.


To be fair, I have since switched out pumps, but more because of the fact that I changed cases from a NZXT Switch 810 to a Corsair Air 540D, and needed to use my drive bays. I currently run a D5 with EK top and reservoir (X-Res 140), but get about the same temperatures. I'll be upgrading again in a few months to a Caselabs case, and add more cooling. My D5 will work fine with another 360 added to the same equipment I have. The XSPC Kit did work very well though.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The pump that comes in the kit is not a 150 dollar pump, the whole kits is ~150.00, and the link I pointed to was a testimonial from a OCN user on that pump. You said that the pump needed to be replaced when you expand, and I was just pointing out that the cheap pump that comes with the ~150.00 kit is plenty sufficient for further expansion.
> 
> Read it twice, misunderstood it the first time. People do BBBIIIGGGG loops wih 4 GPUs, a ram block, cpu block, VRM block, and 4x 360 rads...those are the people that use a bigger pump. Or those that just like overkill.


There are also people that use two pumps for redundancy as well.


----------



## mukumi

I might wait a little bit seing than some 360 aio are on their way:
http://www.techpowerup.com/203440/thermaltake-debuts-the-water-3-0-ultimate-all-in-one-liquid-cooling-system.html

Looks like an asetek, I guess that other brands will follow the trend. But at which cost?
Sent from my GT-I8750 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> There are also people that use two pumps for redundancy as well.


Well, I'd almost want to use two different pumps if there is a 15-20C difference between the CPU or GPU(s).
I'm not sure if the pump would keep up with a 3570k @ 4.7-5.0 with one or two 780 lightnings with either a 240 or 280 mm rad (on top or bottom) with the 360mm in front.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Well, I'd almost want to use two different pumps if there is a 15-20C difference between the CPU or GPU(s).
> I'm not sure if the pump would keep up with a 3570k @ 4.7-5.0 with one or two 780 lightnings with either a 240 or 280 mm rad (on top or bottom) with the 360mm in front.


My single d5 keeps up with a 3930k @1.5v (5.1ghz) and two 780 classifieds @ 1.35v with a 240+360 set up.


----------



## techjesse

My spare Rig








CM Storm Trooper








i7 4770K cpu, Gigabyte Z87X-OC mobo, Kingston Beast ram, GIGABYTE Radeon R9 280X CrossFire , Cooler Master Nepton 280L with 280mm Radiator and 2 JetFlo Fans









It fits QuadFire










YEAH!


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> My single d5 keeps up with a 3930k @1.5v (5.1ghz) and two 780 classifieds @ 1.35v with a 240+360 set up.


The one that comes with the kit?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techjesse*
> 
> My spare Rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CM Storm Trooper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i7 4770K cpu, Gigabyte Z87X-OC mobo, Kingston Beast ram, GIGABYTE Radeon R9 280X CrossFire , Cooler Master Nepton 280L with 280mm Radiator and 2 JetFlo Fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It fits QuadFire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH!


I'll be honest and just say I dislike it because of the cables and mismatching GPUs








4 GPU's and no custom liquid for them or CPU? dafuq


----------



## pdasterly

About to dive into my first watercooled project. How would you route tubing?
I have cpu, mosfet blocks, two gpu(I have ek teminal) and two 240 radiators


----------



## Alxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> About to dive into my first watercooled project. How would you route tubing?
> I have cpu, mosfet blocks, two gpu(I have ek teminal) and two 240 radiators


exactly as here http://www.spbcomputers.com/Page-4.html


----------



## Nekrosisx

Can I join?
Also looking to get into liquid cooling soon. Wondering if anyone has recommendations as far as brands, types, etc.
Thanks!


----------



## NoDoz

Got my Corsair 540 in the mail today. Just finished putting everything in it. Got to get the other front fan hooked up yet, need a splitter or something. Here it is.


----------



## techjesse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> The one that comes with the kit?
> I'll be honest and just say I dislike it because of the cables and mismatching GPUs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 GPU's and no custom liquid for them or CPU? dafuq


Ooops wrong thread, sorry

I did Water cool two R9 280x's and waiting for parts for tri-fire WC in my CaseLabs ST10


----------



## Nekrosisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> Got my Corsair 540 in the mail today. Just finished putting everything in it. Got to get the other front fan hooked up yet, need a splitter or something. Here it is.


Are those corsair ram Nodoz?


----------



## DoktorTerror

my project MAMBA540 is complete













more photos are in the build log
http://www.overclock.net/t/1465810/sponsored-mamba-540/100_20#post_22607184


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nekrosisx*
> 
> Are those corsair ram Nodoz?


No, they are gskills


----------



## Soq41318sw

Hi, another picture, hope you like it! ^^


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nekrosisx*
> 
> Can I join?
> Also looking to get into liquid cooling soon. Wondering if anyone has recommendations as far as brands, types, etc.
> Thanks!


Look for an XSPC 240 kit, snag an extra 120mm radiatior, a waterblock for the GPU, 4 compression fittings, and some tubing. That should get you watercooled for ~300.00


----------



## scgt1

So looks like with the UT60 I still won't be able to use the front drive area. Show me your relocation for the front 3.5 bay guys since I will need to relocate a drive.







That or fork over the money for a 4tb drive to replace the two 2tb drives I intend to use. Yea that's not happening.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Look for an XSPC 240 kit, snag an extra 120mm radiatior, a waterblock for the GPU, 4 compression fittings, and some tubing. That should get you watercooled for ~300.00


360 rad kit is like 20$ more (and FrozenCPU has more 360mm rad kits currently in stock too)
http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g59/c683/s2174/list/p1/XSPC_Products-XSPC_Water_Cooling_Kits-XSPC_Kits_240-Page1.html
http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g59/c683/s2175/list/p1/XSPC_Products-XSPC_Water_Cooling_Kits-XSPC_Kits_360-Page1.html
then can also get a 240mm for the top


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Look for an XSPC 240 kit, snag an extra 120mm radiatior, a waterblock for the GPU, 4 compression fittings, and some tubing. That should get you watercooled for ~300.00
> 
> 
> 
> 360 rad kit is like 20$ more (and FrozenCPU has more 360mm rad kits currently in stock too)
> http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g59/c683/s2174/list/p1/XSPC_Products-XSPC_Water_Cooling_Kits-XSPC_Kits_240-Page1.html
> http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g59/c683/s2175/list/p1/XSPC_Products-XSPC_Water_Cooling_Kits-XSPC_Kits_360-Page1.html
> then can also get a 240mm for the top
Click to expand...

PPCS has the cheaper kits in stock, so that it does not break the bank.

240 kit for 150

360 kit for 180


----------



## NoDoz

Heres another one of the new case.


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> PPCS has the cheaper kits in stock, so that it does not break the bank.
> 
> 240 kit for 150
> 
> 360 kit for 180


Use OCN55 for 5.5% off also.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgt1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> PPCS has the cheaper kits in stock, so that it does not break the bank.
> 
> 240 kit for 150
> 
> 360 kit for 180
> 
> 
> 
> Use OCN55 for 5.5% off also.
Click to expand...

Rep for that. I am going to be making several orders over the next couple months with x99 and maxwell coming through the pipe
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> Heres another one of the new case.


Simple and clean build, well lit, and nice photography skills. Good work


----------



## Nekrosisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Look for an XSPC 240 kit, snag an extra 120mm radiatior, a waterblock for the GPU, 4 compression fittings, and some tubing. That should get you watercooled for ~300.00


This might be a naive question, but estimating, what is the cost and labor difference of a acrylic rigid tubing vs traditional flexible? Cost isn't as much my worry here. I'd love the project, and even more the look of the fixed tubing..


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nekrosisx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Look for an XSPC 240 kit, snag an extra 120mm radiatior, a waterblock for the GPU, 4 compression fittings, and some tubing. That should get you watercooled for ~300.00
> 
> 
> 
> This might be a naive question, but estimating, what is the cost and labor difference of a acrylic rigid tubing vs traditional flexible? Cost isn't as much my worry here. I'd love the project, and even more the look of the fixed tubing..
Click to expand...

You know, I wish I could tell you. I am going to do rigid on my next build (x99) in a few months, but I have not had my hand in that cookie jar just yet to give you a good comparison. I am sure one of the guys around here will chime and and give you the low down on it though.

Color me interested in the answer as well.


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Rep for that. I am going to be making several orders over the next couple months with x99 and maxwell coming through the pipe
> Simple and clean build, well lit, and nice photography skills. Good work


Thanks I appreciate that! Going to add another 780 ref to it and another 30" dell 2560x1600 for my new 72" handmade desk. Much excited!


----------



## Gobigorgohome

My slightly modified Corsair Carbide Air 540 "Black Hawk".


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Build log here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1497741/project-black-hawk-i7-3930k-4x-r9-290x-water-cooling-4k-gaming-build-log


----------



## jameyscott

Okay guys. I finally have some time to update the owners list. I'll do that tonight after I install the new graphics card in the second rig.


----------



## Nekrosisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> My slightly modified Corsair Carbide Air 540 "Black Hawk".
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build log here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1497741/project-black-hawk-i7-3930k-4x-r9-290x-water-cooling-4k-gaming-build-log


dude imo if you painted the acrylic parts on that black but left the windowed area clear it would look awesome


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nekrosisx*
> 
> dude imo if you painted the acrylic parts on that black but left the windowed area clear it would look awesome


You mean that I would keep the windowed door original? Yes, it will be kept original (black).

The acrylic parts are not painted they are just brushed down with 800 grit sandpaper, to get that "frost"-look and I will see if I can make the effect a little better with lightning too, but this is after that the project is up and running.


----------



## Nekrosisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> You mean that I would keep the windowed door original? Yes, it will be kept original (black).
> 
> The acrylic parts are not painted they are just brushed down with 800 grit sandpaper, to get that "frost"-look and I will see if I can make the effect a little better with lightning too, but this is after that the project is up and running.


Oh I see! Nicely done sir! I wish this thread was still as alive as it used to be, I have so many questions


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nekrosisx*
> 
> Oh I see! Nicely done sir! I wish this thread was still as alive as it used to be, I have so many questions


Feel free to ask them!


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> My slightly modified Corsair Carbide Air 540 "Black Hawk".
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build log here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1497741/project-black-hawk-i7-3930k-4x-r9-290x-water-cooling-4k-gaming-build-log


is anything cooling wise going inside?
or is it all going to be mounted externally/on the side panel?


----------



## Kaneo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Okay guys. I finally have some time to update the owners list. I'll do that tonight after I install the new graphics card in the second rig.


why thank you sir


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> is anything cooling wise going inside?
> or is it all going to be mounted externally/on the side panel?


I am not going to mount any radiators, reservoirs or pumps inside this case. I do 1x Mo-ra 3 420, 2x monsta 480s and 2x xtx240s externally together with xspc dual d5 reservoir with 2x swiftech mcp655s. Will probably upgrade to another Mo-ra 3 420 to get rid of the "small" radiators.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nekrosisx*
> 
> Oh I see! Nicely done sir! I wish this thread was still as alive as it used to be, I have so many questions


Please, get them going.


----------



## Nekrosisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Feel free to ask them!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> Please, get them going.


I was wondering if you think this configuration would work for now, as I don't have a strong enough GPU to require a block.. 750ti would make me ashamed of adding it to my first loop. I'm leaning VERY strongly towards rigid tubing. I understand this will be a very difficult experience as my first WC project, I just love the rigid acrylic look.

I honestly don't know how to route tubes, but I drew up this sketch in MS paint of how I think it might work?
Criticism is welcome, as I want to learn


----------



## DeviousAddict

Hey guys. Been a while since i posted in here so thought i would say Hello







and then put a link to my next slow time build parts list: Linkey (components may change slightly, apart form the Case obviously







)

Now this build will take me a while as my funds are recently a little subdued







so i'll be buying a new part or two every month or so. Once I've collated all the parts i will post a build log








My total idea is for a fully water cooled system, using straight pipes (because i think it looks neat as) with a theme of Black and Gold (Gold coolant through the piping).

Now that's it until i get all the parts together.

See ya later peeps


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nekrosisx*
> 
> I honestly don't know how to route tubes, but I drew up this sketch in MS paint of how I think it might work?
> Criticism is welcome, as I want to learn


The only thing I see is that the in and out on an EK cpu block are reverse, so your block would be mounted upside down, which technically would be 100% fine temperature wise, but the logo would be flipped...might go for other blocks too, but for sure the EK stuff.


----------



## Nekrosisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The only thing I see is that the in and out on an EK cpu block are reverse, so your block would be mounted upside down, which technically would be 100% fine temperature wise, but the logo would be flipped...might go for other blocks too, but for sure the EK stuff.


I'm thinking about getting the Swiftech Apogee XL, which I just realized has vertical tube mounts (top/bottom of block)
hmmmmm decisions...
Do you guys have any preferred blocks? I'm going for a black/red theme


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nekrosisx*
> 
> I'm thinking about getting the Swiftech Apogee XL, which I just realized has vertical tube mounts (top/bottom of block)
> hmmmmm decisions...
> Do you guys have any preferred blocks? I'm going for a black/red theme


Have you thought about the Swiftech apogee XL? 




i'm thinking of using that myself, quite like the look, plus the fact you can change the colour and you can use aither port as inlet/outlet

Edit: didn't read your post properly sorry


----------



## Nekrosisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Have you thought about the Swiftech apogee XL?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm thinking of using that myself, quite like the look, plus the fact you can change the colour and you can use aither port as inlet/outlet
> 
> Edit: didn't read your post properly sorry


I think this would work, I'm hoping the res/pump line up almost evenly with the bottom of the 360 rad so I can straight pipe it right across the bottom. I've actually also removed the HDD holders and am thinking about using a dremel and modding out the bottom so I can mount a flat black acrylic piece there. The holes on the bottom of the case bother me, as other members have previously mentioned.

By the way the Rad I drew on top will be a 240mm and the side obviously a 360mm.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nekrosisx*


I am a real fan of my EK stuff.

The other thing to consider, which many of us 540 watercoolers here have done, is to put the pump/res in the back half. The area in front of the GPU is OK to mount, but it is a tight fit. I have done it both ways at various times, and think it looks cleaner in the back, and is certainly easier to work with when it is installed over the PSU with the drive cage removed.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> I am not going to mount any radiators, reservoirs or pumps inside this case. I do 1x Mo-ra 3 420, 2x monsta 480s and 2x xtx240s externally together with xspc dual d5 reservoir with 2x swiftech mcp655s. Will probably upgrade to another Mo-ra 3 420 to get rid of the "small" radiators.


So why even use the case?


----------



## Nekrosisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am a real fan of my EK stuff.
> 
> The other thing to consider, which many of us 540 watercoolers here have done, is to put the pump/res in the back half. The area in front of the GPU is OK to mount, but it is a tight fit. I have done it both ways at various times, and think it looks cleaner in the back, and is certainly easier to work with when it is installed over the PSU with the drive cage removed.


Yeah Ine I was curious about that. This might sound silly, but I think I'm worried about the bottom section of the case looking to bare/empty if I do that. Although..... I could find some way to make an acrylic plate with a fan controller/screen mounted into it. So many ideas, so little money...








Does anyone know the maximum Res on top of a pump height that would fit in the front under the exhaust 140?


----------



## Alxz

Have you guys measured the lenght between the bottom and the rear fan? i mean this lenght (measured with a 120mm instead of 140 fan like the photo)

http://gyazo.com/150e4b159ae0e67071df0c5d94f1203d


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxz*
> 
> Have you guys measured the lenght between the bottom and the rear fan? i mean this lenght (measured with a 120mm instead of 140 fan like the photo)
> 
> http://gyazo.com/150e4b159ae0e67071df0c5d94f1203d


Gimme a minute. I'm gonna download google sketchup and tell you.
Alright, from the bottom of the bottom left hand screw hole to the bottom of the inside of the case is about 232mm


----------



## Nekrosisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Gimme a minute. I'm gonna download google sketchup and tell you.
> Alright, from the bottom of the bottom left hand screw hole to the bottom of the inside of the case is about 232mm


Sweet thanks Sky12977! 232mm should be sufficient for a decent size res+pump right?
If you don't think so, What do you guys think about mounting a way bigger res horizontally on the bottom after I seat the acrylic plate down there?
I haven't heard much about horizontal res'


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nekrosisx*
> 
> Sweet thanks Sky12977! 232mm should be sufficient for a decent size res+pump right?
> If you don't think so, What do you guys think about mounting a way bigger res horizontally on the bottom after I seat the acrylic plate down there?
> I haven't heard much about horizontal res'


I was just contemplating a horizontal rez too.


----------



## Alxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nekrosisx*
> 
> Sweet thanks Sky12977! 232mm should be sufficient for a decent size res+pump right?
> If you don't think so, What do you guys think about mounting a way bigger res horizontally on the bottom after I seat the acrylic plate down there?
> I haven't heard much about horizontal res'


For that lenght its ok for my actual res+pump combo mounted vertically (though i think i'll have to drill some holes but that's all ) http://www.xs-pc.com/water-pumps/ddc-photon-170-reservoirpump-combo

If its just a res mounted horizontally then i don't think it would be a problem, probably kinda hard to fill (?)


----------



## Nekrosisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> I was just contemplating a horizontal rez too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxz*
> 
> For that lenght its ok for my actual res+pump combo mounted vertically (though i think i'll have to drill some holes but that's all ) http://www.xs-pc.com/water-pumps/ddc-photon-170-reservoirpump-combo
> 
> If its just a res mounted horizontally then i don't think it would be a problem, probably kinda hard to fill (?)


Oh my god if that res/pump will work then I would LOVE it. Looks great and would perfectly match my theme. Oh man oh man thanks for that find!


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxz*
> 
> For that lenght its ok for my actual res+pump combo mounted vertically (though i think i'll have to drill some holes but that's all ) http://www.xs-pc.com/water-pumps/ddc-photon-170-reservoirpump-combo
> 
> If its just a res mounted horizontally then i don't think it would be a problem, probably kinda hard to fill (?)


not really, just have a T line to fill it


----------



## Nekrosisx

Another rookie question. I prefer the smaller thickness tubing, as opposed the the fat ones. What would the size be for, say, dime sized diameter tubing? Or as close to a dime as possible? maybe smaller if they make it, and it allows adequate flow.


----------



## Alxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nekrosisx*
> 
> Another rookie question. I prefer the smaller thickness tubing, as opposed the the fat ones. What would the size be for, say, dime sized diameter tubing? Or as close to a dime as possible? maybe smaller if they make it, and it allows adequate flow.


Tubing diammeter doesn't really matter when it comes to flow rates/pressure drops as long as it provide turbulent flow through your loop, almost any tube diammeter on the market won't make a real difference in temps/flow/minor loss.

3/8 1/2 would work for you (probably the thinnest), Primochill LRT Advanced my 2cents


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> So why even use the case?


I'm sorry you lost me here, why use a case, have you ever tried running a computer out of a case? I have (more than once) and it is very unpractical, if you mean like doing some shelf-mod or something that could have been one option, but I tend to like cases. Things get a little bit more tidy in a computer case and with my little mod of this case I get the premium "feeling" (such as MM and CL) out of a cheap case with some spare acrylic I just had lying around gathering dust anyways.

I prefer a case before desk-computer or testbenches or whatever.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> I'm sorry you lost me here, why use a case, have you ever tried running a computer out of a case? I have (more than once) and it is very unpractical, if you mean like doing some shelf-mod or something that could have been one option, but I tend to like cases. Things get a little bit more tidy in a computer case and with my little mod of this case I get the premium "feeling" (such as MM and CL) out of a cheap case with some spare acrylic I just had lying around gathering dust anyways.
> 
> I prefer a case before desk-computer or testbenches or whatever.


You misunderstand.
Why use the Corsair 540 air if you aren't going to use it besides the motherboard standoffs and PSU location?
Are there not other cases that you can buy that are custom made with the panels the way you made it?
Basically, why go with the 540 air if you are going to modify that much?


----------



## Fujimikaido

Hey gang! been a little hesitant to show my rig considering the amount of pros we have here

Wondering if can fit in. ^_^;


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fujimikaido*
> 
> Hey gang! been a little hesitant to show my rig considering the amount of pros we have here
> 
> Wondering if can fit in. ^_^;


Looks great man!


----------



## jameyscott

Owner's list updated! Let me know if you aren't on it and link me to your post so I can update it.

@Jeronbernal you managed to be 404. Error 404, your post cannot be found.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Lol say whaaaat?


----------



## jameyscott

404th owner of this club.


----------



## Jeronbernal

Yessssss I'm a 404 error =) this user cannot be found =)


----------



## Interstate

I didn't like the thought of having my pump and res above my Psu, so I moved it. I will be installing a plexiglass cover to prevent excess dust. Now I get a Purdy view of it.


----------



## jameyscott

That's a really freaking good idea. I might have to do something similar when I build a NAS and take out my 9TBs of HDDs.


----------



## Fujimikaido

thanks that means alot to me! if you have something to add for constructive criticism that would be welcomed too!


----------



## Jeronbernal

currently i have the DIAMOND Brand R9 295x2, but i'm kindof sketched out by the brand, considering i've never heard of it. i got it at my local fry's. is it something i should return? they have a XFX version i could have ordered to the store, what do you guys think?

***ERR wrong thread. my bad.

anyways, what do you guys think about the Diamond brand?


----------



## Nekrosisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fujimikaido*
> 
> thanks that means alot to me! if you have something to add for constructive criticism that would be welcomed too!


Looks awesome man! Same color scheme as I'm doing in mine







about another month or two and I'll be done with the WC loop and such


----------



## Fujimikaido

please post some pics id love to see the beast


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> You misunderstand.
> Why use the Corsair 540 air if you aren't going to use it besides the motherboard standoffs and PSU location?
> Are there not other cases that you can buy that are custom made with the panels the way you made it?
> Basically, why go with the 540 air if you are going to modify that much?


I was buying either the Air 540 or 750D and because I am doing dual PSU's the Air 540 is actually the only way to go (unless you want to do externally PSU's which I do not want), both them cases has 5 1/4" bays (which was a must to me, but it turned out it was easier to mount it externally), I also needed 8 expansions slots and a case that would fit E-ATX. When I got it and saw that it was a solid construction I was very happy, I had the 900D and was not impressed by the build quality so that is why I returned it. It turned out this case is exactly what I have been looking for. Originally I was going for a Mountain Mods Ascension with acrylic panels on three sides, but those cases could not take my 480 Monsta radiators (and they are expensive), I also had 2x 600x400 mm and 1x 1000x600 mm acrylic glass just standing and collecting dust so I figured I just might use it to something. My plan all along was to water cool this case, I never had internally radiators in my mind even when I bought it so I figure it is a good buy and modify it slightly (my Fractal Design was heavy modified, this is nothing compared to that).

Beside, pretty much every Air 540 you see is original/stock, and that is just boring, it is time that someone take it up a notch and do something about that, this is one way to go, cut out and make radiator-stands is another way to go (which have been done before). When it comes to case modding it is your own preferences that is important and what you as a builder/modifier and user of the case needs/wants.

I do not say this is what every one of you should do, I hope not because then I do not have anything "special" anymore. I am not saying this is the perfect case with my mods or anything, so do not be offended, but this is the perfect case when it is modified like this *for me*.


----------



## Friction

I know this is a long shot, but can anyone who has this case and a Corsair AX760 tell me how far it is from the PSU to the 24pin connector, 8pin CPU connector, and roughly to your GPU connectors?
I'm waiting on my case and want to make my cable the right length so I can just install them all when it gets here.


----------



## alecc59

Hi all,

New version of my watercooling !


----------



## jamiebosco

Hi everyone

New member and new 540 Air owner as well

I would like to replace to 2 x front standard 140mm Corsair fans for 3 x 120mm fans and was wondering which ones would be recommended. Mainly looking for a good balance between cooling performance and noise levels
Ive been looking at the Noctua range as I've been very happy their NH-U14s cooler,but I'm wondering which model would best suit the job?
Cheers
Jamie


----------



## Friction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamiebosco*
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> New member and new 540 Air owner as well
> 
> I would like to replace to 2 x front standard 140mm Corsair fans for 3 x 120mm fans and was wondering which ones would be recommended. Mainly looking for a good balance between cooling performance and noise levels
> Ive been looking at the Noctua range as I've been very happy their NH-U14s cooler,but I'm wondering which model would best suit the job?
> Cheers
> Jamie


Personally, I'd stick with the AF fans. They perform pretty good and the LED AF120's would look sweet. That's what I'm planning on mine when it arrives.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> I was buying either the Air 540 or 750D and because I am doing dual PSU's the Air 540 is actually the only way to go (unless you want to do externally PSU's which I do not want), both them cases has 5 1/4" bays (which was a must to me, but it turned out it was easier to mount it externally), I also needed 8 expansions slots and a case that would fit E-ATX. When I got it and saw that it was a solid construction I was very happy, I had the 900D and was not impressed by the build quality so that is why I returned it. It turned out this case is exactly what I have been looking for. Originally I was going for a Mountain Mods Ascension with acrylic panels on three sides, but those cases could not take my 480 Monsta radiators (and they are expensive), I also had 2x 600x400 mm and 1x 1000x600 mm acrylic glass just standing and collecting dust so I figured I just might use it to something. My plan all along was to water cool this case, I never had internally radiators in my mind even when I bought it so I figure it is a good buy and modify it slightly (my Fractal Design was heavy modified, this is nothing compared to that).
> 
> Beside, pretty much every Air 540 you see is original/stock, and that is just boring, it is time that someone take it up a notch and do something about that, this is one way to go, cut out and make radiator-stands is another way to go (which have been done before). When it comes to case modding it is your own preferences that is important and what you as a builder/modifier and user of the case needs/wants.
> 
> I do not say this is what every one of you should do, I hope not because then I do not have anything "special" anymore. I am not saying this is the perfect case with my mods or anything, so do not be offended, but this is the perfect case when it is modified like this *for me*.


Don't feel as if I'm putting down your case, just trying to figure it out.
Did you not want to fabricate more of a custom looking case for it? Much like some people designed entire tables with their computer below a sheet of glass so you can see the components as you are at the table.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

I fail to see what you are trying to accomplish here, i bought this case because it fits my needs and I decided to modify it a bit. And you do not understand? You just confuse me, sir. I would rather you tell me the reason this is unclear to you or why you at all care about what case I use ....


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> I fail to see what you are trying to accomplish here, i bought this case because it fits my needs and I decided to modify it a bit. And you do not understand? You just confuse me, sir. I would rather you tell me the reason this is unclear to you or why you at all care about what case I use ....


Asking you about your case/decisions? not much more to it than that
e) I'm always curious about why people butcher cases (butcher in the point of pull away from what the case was, not in the sense of killing or making it look bad/worse)


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Asking you about your case/decisions? not much more to it than that
> e) I'm always curious about why people butcher cases (butcher in the point of pull away from what the case was, not in the sense of killing or making it look bad/worse)


So you do not like case modders because they void their warranty? Or do you think I should have ordered a case that fit my needs better that would have cost me three or four times as much? I always, and I do mean always go for the cheaper alternative when it comes to cases, because I do not think I will have the cases that long. My best guess is that people which buy CaseLabs cases or Mountain Mods cases find the drill and angle cutter anyways, because they find things they do not like about the case after they have gotten it.

It is like the power/reset-buttons, sound-jacks on the front together with USB 3.0 (I do not use any of that beside power/reset-buttons), then I think, why have it? Then I figure out a better way for my needs (buy LD Cooling Vandal Switches like I did) and use those instead of the standard (it might not be better, but it looks better in my mind).

A other thing is the bottom of the case with these hot-swaps for 3,5" drives, I love that feature, but with four R9 290X's in quadfire you cannot use the hot-swap to the right with the RIVBE because the molex-cable for additional power is in the way (then I have one less reason to have it there) and there is more than enough space on the "backside" to place the HDD's better. Heck, I could just mod it like I did with my Arc Mini R2 as well. Now you see why I did it? That was the bottom.

In the top of the case it do support 3x 120 mm radiator with some thickness, but I feel everything is getting really tidy and narrow so it is not that good to work in and I was not going to use any internal radiators, so then I would like to see through it instead. That was the top.

I originally planned to use a dual bay reservoir in the front, but then I noticed that the original 5 1/4" bays could not fit my tank (because it was to narrow, weird really), I tried to modify an old 5 1/4" bay I had lying around and that did not go either so I kind of just though, ah, what the heck I mount that externally too. I did not really like the front-panel so that was a easy decision to take away. That was the front.

In the back I had always thought that I would use some acrylic and make a plate with holes for the tubing (perfect place for it in terms of the hardware-placement), and I did not need any fans because everything inside on that side would been water cooled anyways. Easy choice. The rest of the acrylic is only for the looks and personal preferences to get the "frost-looking" theme going.

I do like to mod cases, I generally like to mod things, building water cooling loops with fittings and copper tubing is one of my favorite things to do when it comes to building a computer, I also like to work with angle cutter on acrylic and metal to create something different from the rest (get something a little more personal than the "stock" things you just can buy). You take that away from computer-building and I am not interested at all, it is no challenge then, the hole point of modding is to make it better in the way each human being wants to do it. If you are in to overclocking you see what I mean, you build the best systems to accomplish what you like to do, overclock, that means you do it because you like to do it. I myself could not care much less about overclocking, but it is the building (creating something new) that is interesting to me. Now you see?


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> So you do not like case modders because they void their warranty? Or do you think I should have ordered a case that fit my needs better that would have cost me three or four times as much? I always, and I do mean always go for the cheaper alternative when it comes to cases, because I do not think I will have the cases that long. My best guess is that people which buy CaseLabs cases or Mountain Mods cases find the drill and angle cutter anyways, because they find things they do not like about the case after they have gotten it.
> 
> It is like the power/reset-buttons, sound-jacks on the front together with USB 3.0 (I do not use any of that beside power/reset-buttons), then I think, why have it? Then I figure out a better way for my needs (buy LD Cooling Vandal Switches like I did) and use those instead of the standard (it might not be better, but it looks better in my mind).
> 
> A other thing is the bottom of the case with these hot-swaps for 3,5" drives, I love that feature, but with four R9 290X's in quadfire you cannot use the hot-swap to the right with the RIVBE because the molex-cable for additional power is in the way (then I have one less reason to have it there) and there is more than enough space on the "backside" to place the HDD's better. Heck, I could just mod it like I did with my Arc Mini R2 as well. Now you see why I did it? That was the bottom.
> 
> In the top of the case it do support 3x 120 mm radiator with some thickness, but I feel everything is getting really tidy and narrow so it is not that good to work in and I was not going to use any internal radiators, so then I would like to see through it instead. That was the top.
> 
> I originally planned to use a dual bay reservoir in the front, but then I noticed that the original 5 1/4" bays could not fit my tank (because it was to narrow, weird really), I tried to modify an old 5 1/4" bay I had lying around and that did not go either so I kind of just though, ah, what the heck I mount that externally too. I did not really like the front-panel so that was a easy decision to take away. That was the front.
> 
> In the back I had always thought that I would use some acrylic and make a plate with holes for the tubing (perfect place for it in terms of the hardware-placement), and I did not need any fans because everything inside on that side would been water cooled anyways. Easy choice. The rest of the acrylic is only for the looks and personal preferences to get the "frost-looking" theme going.
> 
> I do like to mod cases, I generally like to mod things, building water cooling loops with fittings and copper tubing is one of my favorite things to do when it comes to building a computer, I also like to work with angle cutter on acrylic and metal to create something different from the rest (get something a little more personal than the "stock" things you just can buy). You take that away from computer-building and I am not interested at all, it is no challenge then, the hole point of modding is to make it better in the way each human being wants to do it. If you are in to overclocking you see what I mean, you build the best systems to accomplish what you like to do, overclock, that means you do it because you like to do it. I myself could not care much less about overclocking, but it is the building (creating something new) that is interesting to me. Now you see?


I guess for me the inside of the case talks more to me then compared to when people do mod their case.
I feel why buy a case if you aren't going to keep it relatively close to what it was, would fab work have gotten the results cheaper?
I do see why the 540 helped you do alot of the things you couldn't do with other cases.
I guess have you thought about taking it a step further? having a case to where you can only see the the CPU/GPU's amd having the rest hidden in a wall, table or something like it. Or do you like to see all of the functioning parts within the system?


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I guess for me the inside of the case talks more to me then compared to when people do mod their case.
> I feel why buy a case if you aren't going to keep it relatively close to what it was, would fab work have gotten the results cheaper?
> I do see why the 540 helped you do alot of the things you couldn't do with other cases.
> I guess have you thought about taking it a step further? having a case to where you can only see the the CPU/GPU's amd having the rest hidden in a wall, table or something like it. Or do you like to see all of the functioning parts within the system?


I do not really have an answer for you, sir. I do not think about all the possibilities about making cases, I bought the Air 540 because it fits my needs the best out of what I wanted to pay and what I wanted when it came to features. I am very happy with the purchase and would gladly recommend others to buy it, I just decided to mod it because I had some spare time before getting rest of the parts for my build, I posted the picture in this thread to show people what is possible if they use their imagination on the case to do it a little different way than the case is intended to be used.
I do like to see what I have inside my case, the more angles the more fails/problems people will see with it, if they do not see any kind of faults they are probably going to like it. I do like to see the GPU's from another angle than straight from the side, because pretty much every case is showing just that. Top/bottom/front and side view is not that usual to see, and this case has the possibilities to be modded so that it can be looked at from pretty much any angle. That is the best kind of answer I have for you, if you are more interested in explanations of modding I think you should ask other people about why they mod their cases the way they do, because you ask in a perspective that is far far far away from my knowledge about modding anything. Good luck!


----------



## scrub0bk

Out of curiosity i see a lot of builds without a dvd/blu ray drive in the bay and it looks much cleaner that way. Do you guys have external drives? or do you guys have it installed another way?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scrub0bk*
> 
> Out of curiosity i see a lot of builds without a dvd/blu ray drive in the bay and it looks much cleaner that way. Do you guys have external drives? or do you guys have it installed another way?


External usb dvd drive that has been used twice since I have owned it.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scrub0bk*
> 
> Out of curiosity i see a lot of builds without a dvd/blu ray drive in the bay and it looks much cleaner that way. Do you guys have external drives? or do you guys have it installed another way?


I gave my disc drive away in a build.

I would suggest using a USB or external HDD over a disc any day


----------



## scrub0bk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I gave my disc drive away in a build.
> 
> I would suggest using a USB or external HDD over a disc any day


Yeah the main reason i would use it is for blu-ray ripping, but i might just get a external enclosure and plug it in when need be


----------



## NJboneless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scrub0bk*
> 
> Out of curiosity i see a lot of builds without a dvd/blu ray drive in the bay and it looks much cleaner that way. Do you guys have external drives? or do you guys have it installed another way?


I have lots of corsair cases in my office, they all look much cleaner without dvd drives so I bought one nice external drive and use it when needed. Dont use dvds/cds much anymore anyway.


----------



## pdasterly

I just share my laptop dvdrw over network
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NJboneless*
> 
> I have lots of corsair cases in my office, they all look much cleaner without dvd drives so I bought one nice external drive and use it when needed. Dont use dvds/cds much anymore anyway.


----------



## NJboneless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> I just share my laptop dvdrw over network


Thats a sweet idea right there


----------



## DoktorTerror

this is my second workstation

*MAMBA540*

CPU: i5 4670k
MB: Gigabyte G1.Sniper Z87
RAM: Corsair vengeance pro 8Gb 2133MHz
VGA: Zotac GTX780
PSU: Corsair AX760
SSD: Corsair Neutron GTX 240Gb
HDD: RAID0 WD Velociraptr 2x 300Gb

http://www.overclock.net/t/1465810/sponsored-mamba-540/0_20


----------



## SgtMunky

Ok so although the SP120 is a really nicely built fan that pushes good air, it does have a higher noise profile than my AP-15. When running at a comfortable noise level so they both sound about the same, the AP-15 feels as if it is pushing more air (note, I can't say its pushing it HARDER, which is the point of both I suppose)

Being that the AP-15's are hard to get hold of now, any other good suggestions for a fan to go on the h100i and on the front behind the filter?

Also, what can I use to filter the bottom of the case with? I'll use two SP120's as intakes on the bottom to save them going to waste, and keep the case positive pressured. I turned the rear 140mm around as intake now, because I wasn't impressed with the H100i. With every fan on the case full speed (SP120, AF120 & AP-15 intake at front, two SP120 exhaust through H100i at top) the cpu is 43°c at 42Ghz idle


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoktorTerror*
> 
> this is my second workstation
> 
> *MAMBA540*
> 
> CPU: i5 4670k
> MB: Gigabyte G1.Sniper Z87
> RAM: Corsair vengeance pro 8Gb 2133MHz
> VGA: Zotac GTX780
> PSU: Corsair AX760
> SSD: Corsair Neutron GTX 240Gb
> HDD: RAID0 WD Velociraptr 2x 300Gb
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1465810/sponsored-mamba-540/0_20
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice build! Very clean and tidy...I like it!


----------



## SgtMunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoktorTerror*
> 
> this is my second workstation
> 
> *MAMBA540*
> 
> CPU: i5 4670k
> MB: Gigabyte G1.Sniper Z87
> RAM: Corsair vengeance pro 8Gb 2133MHz
> VGA: Zotac GTX780
> PSU: Corsair AX760
> SSD: Corsair Neutron GTX 240Gb
> HDD: RAID0 WD Velociraptr 2x 300Gb
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1465810/sponsored-mamba-540/0_20


Going to report this... its downright porn I tell you


----------



## GerAir540

Here some new photos of my build








Im looking forward to get some new pair of fans for my h105.
Noiseblocker Blacksilent Pro or Eloops.
Also ill maybe get a second pair of my ram sticks to fill the empty slots.
And maybe ill do some custom wiring, the bitfenix extensions just dont look that nice.

Hope you like it


----------



## yttocstfarc

Would anyone happen to have some pictures with alphacool's xt45 240 in the top and a 360 in the front? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rahldrac

What do you do with the bottom holes in this case? http://www.kitguru.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/bottom2.jpg
Can't why these are not blocked out or at least filtered?


----------



## mukumi

I was wondering if I could remove the dual 5.25 cage in order to adapt the right panel to fit a rad... would need some mesh / filter on the panel and something to fix the rad (not on the panel obviously) to the case like some metal bars.... Anyone tried that yet?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> What do you do with the bottom holes in this case? http://www.kitguru.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/bottom2.jpg
> Can't why these are not blocked out or at least filtered?


I guess you can filter those yourself if you want. But indeed nothing is given by Corsair.


----------



## Rahldrac

Will it have any great cooling effect if I just block them? Will probably do a 880 SLI when they get out.


----------



## Rahldrac

@GerAir540
Thats a really nice case! what is it that you have on the bottom? And how is the noise/temp with eloops?


----------



## GerAir540

On the bottom its just a piece of acrylic glass. I cut and bended it and put carbon foil on it.

I dont have the eloops yet








Still have the standard corsair fans on my h105.
But what i have heard about them is that they are really quiet and therefor have a good amount of static pressure and airflow.


----------



## x3n0n1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> What do you do with the bottom holes in this case? http://www.kitguru.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/bottom2.jpg
> Can't why these are not blocked out or at least filtered?


Corsair intends this case to have a positive pressure setup, so air should only be exhausting out of those holes. As for why they are not filtered, it is because the designer literally forgot to do so. This is also the reason there is no filter on the PSU intake. He admitted this somewhere, can't remember where.


----------



## Rahldrac

Damn. What a thing to forget.

What do you recommend when it comes to fans and cooling setup? I know a lot of you do custom loops. I will probably try this in the future. but not right now.

*First off*:
In the front, 3 x 120? or 2 x 140 ? I was thinking 2 Antec TwoCool 140 (Which is suppose to have great cooling at low noise). And maybe change the one in the back for one?

*Second*:
I'm thinking about going with the Corsair 100i in the top (4790k), and wonder which "silent" fans would be good for this?

I'm going with 880 SLI when they come out, so its important with good cooling, but I want it silent at idle.

Thanks.

All fan choices are because of this article:
http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1346-page6.html

Edit:
And does anybody of you have it on the side while using it? Like window up? Must look really nice?


----------



## Kaneo911

I have just bought 3 of these for the front of mine and I am running a h100i up top with stock fans attached, these will replace an artic white fan and 2 af120s that were up front

http://www.cclonline.com/product/136812/EN51592/Chassis-Case-Fans/Aerocool-Dead-Silence-12cm-White-Fan/CLR0748/

These are meant to be high quality airflow with less noise and the specs are better compared to the sp120 quiet editions

Dimensions :120 X 120 X 25mm
Net Weight :170g
Gross Weight :240g (Retail box included)
Bearing System :FDB (Fluid Dynamic Bearing)
Rated Voltage :12V
Starting Voltage :? 3.0V
Rated Current :0.2A
Power Consumption :2.4W
Power Connector :3-Pin with signal cable
MTBF :100,000 hours
Performance :12V, 7V
Speed :1000 RPM±10%, 700 RPM±10%
Air Flow :64.8 CFM (109.8 m³/h), 39.8 CFM (67.5m³/h)
Air Pressure :1.21 mm H2O, 0.74 mm H2O
Noise :14.2 dBA, 10.8 dBA


----------



## Friction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3n0n1c*
> 
> Corsair intends this case to have a positive pressure setup, so air should only be exhausting out of those holes. As for why they are not filtered, it is because the designer literally forgot to do so. This is also the reason there is no filter on the PSU intake. He admitted this somewhere, can't remember where.


The bottom area doesn't need a filter because as you said, it is for exhaust. When the PC is on air will be pushed from the front of the case and get exhausted out the back and anywhere where there is places to do so. Exhaust air shouldn't be filtered so that if there is any dust in your rig the exhaust areas will let the dust out. You only ever need to filter intakes.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> Damn. What a thing to forget.
> 
> What do you recommend when it comes to fans and cooling setup? I know a lot of you do custom loops. I will probably try this in the future. but not right now.
> 
> *First off*:
> In the front, 3 x 120? or 2 x 140 ? I was thinking 2 Antec TwoCool 140 (Which is suppose to have great cooling at low noise). And maybe change the one in the back for one?
> 
> *Second*:
> I'm thinking about going with the Corsair 100i in the top (4790k), and wonder which "silent" fans would be good for this?
> 
> I'm going with 880 SLI when they come out, so its important with good cooling, but I want it silent at idle.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> All fan choices are because of this article:
> http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1346-page6.html
> 
> Edit:
> And does anybody of you have it on the side while using it? Like window up? Must look really nice?


I'd almost suggest using 3x 120mm in front instead of just two 140's
and laying the case on it's side is good until you see the bottom of the case with its feet and awkward HDD holes staring at you


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mukumi*
> 
> I was wondering if I could remove the dual 5.25 cage in order to adapt the right panel to fit a rad... would need some mesh / filter on the panel and something to fix the rad (not on the panel obviously) to the case like some metal bars.... Anyone tried that yet?


I have looked at it several times with a ruler, because I was contemplating repurposing the Air540 as a standalone rad box for my next build. The right side of the case is narrower than the left, and is not wide enough for any of the rads that I have in my collection. You could do some 80mm rads, but there is not enough width for 120mm stuff on that side.


----------



## mukumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have looked at it several times with a ruler, because I was contemplating repurposing the Air540 as a standalone rad box for my next build. The right side of the case is narrower than the left, and is not wide enough for any of the rads that I have in my collection. You could do some 80mm rads, but there is not enough width for 120mm stuff on that side.


I didn't meant the roof but the panel opposite to the window one. If you can achieve fixing the rad to the case and not the panel, like this metal bar:



(obviously this ain't the corsair, it's just an example on how to handle this idea). The idea is in three steps:
1) Make a hole in the right panel and add some filter on it.
2) Attach something to the case to be able to fix the radiator on it, that way you can screw the radiator on it and remove the panel as you want since the radiator will be fixed to the case.
3) Screw the radiator and put the panel back.

_Only_ issue is that you can't do that if you do not remove the dual 5.25 bay...


----------



## Rahldrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I'd almost suggest using 3x 120mm in front instead of just two 140's
> and laying the case on it's side is good until you see the bottom of the case with its feet and awkward HDD holes staring at you


I was wondering about putting in 3 x Corsair AF120. But I have heard that because of the dust filter it might actually be better to put in SP instead of AF? Does anybody have any concrete numbers on this.


----------



## Kaneo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> I was wondering about putting in 3 x Corsair AF120. But I have heard that because of the dust filter it might actually be better to put in SP instead of AF? Does anybody have any concrete numbers on this.


Here is a diagnostic of Corsair Air series AF120-140 and SP120
http://www.coolingtechnique.com/recensioni/74-ventole-rheobus/1058-recensione-corsair-air-serie-120-a-140mm.html?start=6

If you are going for maximum airflow why stop at corsair (unless your doing all corsair), I had 2 af140's in the front to start and they were not bad.
I am now running 2 af120's (+another 120mm fan) and they are producing alot better airflow with big differences in temps about 5C +

Also how fussed are you about noise based over airflow?


----------



## Rahldrac

After some reading I'm thinking about 3 x noiseblocker b12-2, in the front. And two corsair sp120 quiet on the radiator.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> After some reading I'm thinking about 3 x noiseblocker b12-2, in the front. And two corsair sp120 quiet on the radiator.


That's what I am using. They look great and perform very well .


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Does anybody here use an alternative place for the HDD's (not the hot-swaps). I have 3x 3TB Seagate Barracuda 3,5" I should have placed in the case, but it seems like there is nowhere to have them.

I have come to the conclusion, either over the PSU's or mount them at the "backdoor". Anyone done something similar?


----------



## Simmons572

You could try something like what I did here. I mounted m HDD to the mesh in the rear compartment using 2 HDD screws. I believe you could fit 2 HDD's there.


----------



## Soq41318sw

Only the midplate is missing, working on it, hope you like it:


----------



## mwsantos88256

So I turned my 540 on its side. Anyone have any ideas on what to put on the bottom, now side, where the HDD holes are for aesthetics? Also has anyone removing the Corsair logo on the front? Last I checked no one seemed to have much getting it off.


----------



## Jc fed

The Corsair badge will pop off, you just need to take your time with a skinny implement to pry it off. A thin screwdriver worked for me.


----------



## mwsantos88256

Is it held in with glue or does it snap in and out?


----------



## Rahldrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aramarth*
> 
> Only the midplate is missing, working on it, hope you like it:


What did you use to cover up the bottom ?


----------



## Soq41318sw

Is the first part of the midplate, just a prototype, tomorrow I will put the second part and if it will be ok, i will order a white plexy with the right measures!

Best


----------



## Jc fed

Adhesive of some sort. It remains pretty sticky when you pry it off so it makes re use super easy.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> You could try something like what I did here. I mounted m HDD to the mesh in the rear compartment using 2 HDD screws. I believe you could fit 2 HDD's there.


I looked at your pictures, I can't use it like that, I have two power supplies







I have about 11 cm of space above the second PSU, I made a acrylic plate yesterday evening so I could mount every HDD with the "side" holes and stand every HDD on it's side (I think it will work okay, but they will for sure be a little loose), behind the HDD's my SSD goes, so this will be very tidy.


----------



## DoktorTerror

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisw19*
> 
> Nice build! Very clean and tidy...I like it!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> Going to report this... its downright porn I tell you


thanks guys


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeronbernal*
> 
> currently i have the DIAMOND Brand R9 295x2, but i'm kindof sketched out by the brand, considering i've never heard of it. i got it at my local fry's. is it something i should return? they have a XFX version i could have ordered to the store, what do you guys think?
> 
> ***ERR wrong thread. my bad.
> 
> anyways, what do you guys think about the Diamond brand?


Register it or return it and get the XFX for Lifetime warranty.

I got burned on my 7970 not being registered so it only had a 1 year instead of the extended 5 year which you wouldn't know unless you opened up the plastic bag and read through the manual to the very last page. They also don't offer the 5 year extended warranty anymore I think it's only 3 now.









Needless to say I won't deal with Diamond ever again and I now have a xfx r9 290x.


----------



## Kaneo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgt1*
> 
> Register it or return it and get the XFX for Lifetime warranty.
> 
> I got burned on my 7970 not being registered so it only had a 1 year instead of the extended 5 year which you wouldn't know unless you opened up the plastic bag and read through the manual to the very last page. They also don't offer the 5 year extended warranty anymore I think it's only 3 now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say I won't deal with Diamond ever again and I now have a xfx r9 290x.


I have the same but my dealings with XFX support will put me off them forever, every question or query I asked to get to the root of an issue or fix, their response was return to reseller...


----------



## MillerLite1314

Here's my baby as she sits now. Just got the quad channel in today. Not as green as I would like but it looks a heck of a lot better than the blue dual channel kit I used to have in it. I plan to redo the sleeving on the cables with LC Telios in a Black, Charcoal, and Toxic Green combination. I'm gonna finish the carbon fiber in the interior once I get a break from classes and repaint the fan rings since some of them got chipped when I installed them last. The front and top grill panels have been carbon fiber wrapped as well. I'll do a legit updated photo shoot later today once I can clean out some of the dust.

my most recent Firestrike [non-extreme] run to date. Finally broke 8k which I feel pretty good about.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Kaneo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneo911*
> 
> I have just bought 3 of these for the front of mine and I am running a h100i up top with stock fans attached, these will replace an artic white fan and 2 af120s that were up front
> 
> http://www.cclonline.com/product/136812/EN51592/Chassis-Case-Fans/Aerocool-Dead-Silence-12cm-White-Fan/CLR0748/


So I replaced the front 3 fans with the above and on average I am seeing a 5C drop in system temp


----------



## MillerLite1314

As promised. Still learning to work my wife's camera but a heck of a lot better than a Note 3.


----------



## bhav

I found some fans.

These were reduced to £3.98 on this week only:







Completely silent and no vibration noise due to the rubber pads and grommets for installation.

I'm praying for the 140 mm ones to go on offer too.


----------



## yttocstfarc

I know its in here somewhere. At one time someone had a list of which Alphacool Radiators would fit in this case and with which fan orientation. Anybody remember?


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> I know its in here somewhere. At one time someone had a list of which Alphacool Radiators would fit in this case and with which fan orientation. Anybody remember?


My best guess is UT60 in the top (probably "only" 240, 280 might be a little close call with 8-pin CPU-cable, with push or pull. I think XT45 could do push/pull, it is 7 cm from the top of the case to the motherboard so the UT60 takes 6 cm of those and if you use the fans on top of the case, you will be able to use the UT60.
XT45 in the front (probably 360) with fans on the outside of the case, you may be able to do push/pull too, in the exhaust I would have guessed on XT45 with push or pull (it sure as heck will give the best aestetics). The ST30 goes for sure in the front.


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhav*
> 
> I found some fans.
> 
> These were reduced to £3.98 on this week only:
> 
> Completely silent and no vibration noise due to the rubber pads and grommets for installation.
> 
> I'm praying for the 140 mm ones to go on offer too.


Sorry, not about the fans, but is that that new asus 144hz 1440p monitor?


----------



## renji1337

My air 540


----------



## Bruticis

I'm just about to start my 540 build and was wondering if anyone has tried using the AeroCool DS 140 in the rear of the case. I've read about some issues with the corsair SP140 hitting the metal tab so I assume it will be the same issue with the DS 140s?


----------



## Hemotherapy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> My air 540


Dude, awesome mod on the side panel! Mind showing me where you got that cover for it? I've been wanting to do that to mine for awhile now


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemotherapy*
> 
> Dude, awesome mod on the side panel! Mind showing me where you got that cover for it? I've been wanting to do that to mine for awhile now


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/2636/fgc-02/120mm_Black_Fan_Grill.html

only 3$









I used the 140mm for 4$ though since its a 140mm fan


----------



## Hemotherapy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/2636/fgc-02/120mm_Black_Fan_Grill.html
> 
> only 3$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the 140mm for 4$ though since its a 140mm fan


You have it as exhaust right?

Also, what'd you use to cut with it? Dremmel?


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemotherapy*
> 
> You have it as exhaust right?
> 
> Also, what'd you use to cut with it? Dremmel?


I actually have it as an intake. I don't know why but it performs almost 5c better as an intake, I honestly don't know why. I use a circular saw machine and have attachments for 120/140mm fans. Then I drill the screw wholes. I measure with tape ofc.]

http://www.mnpctech.3dpixelnet.com/picture_library/holesaw_5.5_size_for_140mm_cooling_fan9c.jpg


----------



## Nekrosisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> As promised. Still learning to work my wife's camera but a heck of a lot better than a Note 3.


Did you use Hydro Graphics on the outside grills? Looks nice man. I really want to Vinyl the inside of the case behind the mobo but I've never done it and I'm scared


----------



## Hemotherapy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> I actually have it as an intake. I don't know why but it performs almost 5c better as an intake, I honestly don't know why. I use a circular saw machine and have attachments for 120/140mm fans. Then I drill the screw wholes. I measure with tape ofc.]
> 
> http://www.mnpctech.3dpixelnet.com/picture_library/holesaw_5.5_size_for_140mm_cooling_fan9c.jpg


Now THAT is sweet. Where can I get me one of those?


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nekrosisx*
> 
> Did you use Hydro Graphics on the outside grills? Looks nice man. I really want to Vinyl the inside of the case behind the mobo but I've never done it and I'm scared


I just used regular 3M vinyl wrap. It was a pain because I wanted to make sure it looked good. It's not too hard. Just have an exacto handy and make sure you take it slow. As long as you make sure that the right, top, and lower sides are smooth you'll be fine because the mobo hides the rest. I haven't heard of Hydro Graphics before.


----------



## Mr Mari0o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aramarth*
> 
> Only the midplate is missing, working on it, hope you like it:


are you cooling the cross chill with the stock aluminum block?


----------



## Tisca

Can you recommend some good *120mm fans* for front intake? Something with high static pressure ofc. Those of you who use Corsair's SP120, are you using the 1450rpm ones?


----------



## jameyscott

I have both the PEs and QEs. Both are good fans. The PEs are pretty loud at full blast and I run them on a sunbeam rheosmart. The QEs I have running at 12v on my second system.

I can't really comment on how loud they are because loud it relative. But they are pretty quiet to me. At least with the PEs being tamed by the fan controller.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I have both the PEs and QEs. Both are good fans. The PEs are pretty loud at full blast and I run them on a sunbeam rheosmart. The QEs I have running at 12v on my second system.
> 
> I can't really comment on how loud they are because loud it relative. But they are pretty quiet to me. At least with the PEs being tamed by the fan controller.


agreed. have mine hooked up to a link commander along with my AIO. I have reference style coolers on my gpu's so overall I have a pretty noisy system in general when I run my gaming fan profiles (1500 rpm on 5 sp120's and 100% at 70c on the gpu's). everything cranked up it sounds like it's gonna fly away but I rarely ever turn it up that loud. I use headphones for my default audio so it doesn't bother me, and when I run my system in my chill mode it's barely a whisper. I can get some dB readings on my note 3 if someone would like an idea.


----------



## Talon720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> I know its in here somewhere. At one time someone had a list of which Alphacool Radiators would fit in this case and with which fan orientation. Anybody remember?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> My best guess is UT60 in the top (probably "only" 240, 280 might be a little close call with 8-pin CPU-cable, with push or pull. I think XT45 could do push/pull, it is 7 cm from the top of the case to the motherboard so the UT60 takes 6 cm of those and if you use the fans on top of the case, you will be able to use the UT60.
> XT45 in the front (probably 360) with fans on the outside of the case, you may be able to do push/pull too, in the exhaust I would have guessed on XT45 with push or pull (it sure as heck will give the best aestetics). The ST30 goes for sure in the front.


Thought I add my two since since I own and tried the st30 and xt45 rads in my case. Not saying anything Gobigorgohome said was wrong just adding to it as everyones setup is a little different. Also im assuming, i didnt look, you have a atx or e-atx board. The front 30st definitely works, and depending how short the video cards are a xt45 360 could fit, but I wouldn't it would be cramped especially if you change video cards. The top I had an xt45 240 I could only fit push unless i put the fans on the outside, and lost the grill or modified it. The other problem was the corsair hx1050 cables sleeving went the whole length, and with the Asus Maximus VI Formula vrm block (i swapped in an ek block) the cables and top fitting there was no space for fans. I found the evga g2 1300w cables so much easier for tight spaces imo sleeving doesn't go all the way. So I used my 30st 240 up top both fans inside with no issue. Im gonna use the 45xt 240 in the bottom since I raised my case up. The other thing to note is the 45xt and up have multi port which is very nice where as the 30st does not. I hope they change that someday. You could probably fit a rad on the rear exhaust fan too. Personally I wouldn't since I run all my fans as intake with the one exhaust. I know someone used rear exhaust as intake then all the rads as exhaust.. Interesting not my thing though.


----------



## Decade

UPS just dropped off a box of awesome at my office today! 3x 140mm, 4x 120mm Spectre Pro LED, some 3 pin Y cables, and black/green sleeved extensions.



These will be going into this, and the black/green extensions replacing the orange/blue extensions.



If only I could find a Bitfenix Hydra Pro.... not sure how well the LEDs on the fans will play with my NZXT Sentry 2. The stock fans had some issue with the LEDs flickering.


----------



## Talon720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisca*
> 
> Can you recommend some good *120mm fans* for front intake? Something with high static pressure ofc. Those of you who use Corsair's SP120, are you using the 1450rpm ones?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I have both the PEs and QEs. Both are good fans. The PEs are pretty loud at full blast and I run them on a sunbeam rheosmart. The QEs I have running at 12v on my second system.
> 
> I can't really comment on how loud they are because loud it relative. But they are pretty quiet to me. At least with the PEs being tamed by the fan controller.


I use the same setup 120 pe's with 1 140 af for rear with a sunbeam rheostat. The 140 is quiet the 120s at full blast can be loud it doesn't bother me per say, but i rarely need to keep the fans on full blast. A good fan controller is a must it can really help maximize cooling and noise. You could hook every pair of fans to a Channel for more control or If the controller can handle it with the fans ( sunbeam rheostat does) my 6 fan 360 all on one channel and 240 on another. Also the Noctura industriappcl fans the black and brown ones have better static pressure than the 120 pe i dunno bout noise. Fan controller ftw:thumb:


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon720*
> 
> Thought I add my two since since I own and tried the st30 and xt45 rads in my case. Not saying anything Gobigorgohome said was wrong just adding to it as everyones setup is a little different. Also im assuming, i didnt look, you have a atx or e-atx board. The front 30st definitely works, and depending how short the video cards are a xt45 360 could fit, but I wouldn't it would be cramped especially if you change video cards. The top I had an xt45 240 I could only fit push unless i put the fans on the outside, and lost the grill or modified it. The other problem was the corsair hx1050 cables sleeving went the whole length, and with the Asus Formula IV vrm block (i swapped in an ek block) the cables and top fitting there was no space for fans. I found the evga g2 1300w cables so much easier for tight spaces imo sleeving doesn't go all the way. So I used my 30st 240 up top both fans inside with no issue. Im gonna use the 45xt 240 in the bottom since I raised my case up. The other thing to note is the 45xt and up have multi port which is very nice where as the 30st does not. I hope they change that someday. You could probably fit a rad on the rear exhaust fan too. Personally I wouldn't since I run all my fans as intake with the one exhaust. I know someone used rear exhaust as intake then all the rads as exhaust.. Interesting not my thing though.


I have not tried any of those configurations, only doing externally radiators now due to the lack of space for my radiators in this case. Will upload some pictures in the end of this week.


----------



## Tisca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I have both the PEs and QEs. Both are good fans. The PEs are pretty loud at full blast and I run them on a sunbeam rheosmart. The QEs I have running at 12v on my second system.
> 
> I can't really comment on how loud they are because loud it relative. But they are pretty quiet to me. At least with the PEs being tamed by the fan controller.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> agreed. have mine hooked up to a link commander along with my AIO. I have reference style coolers on my gpu's so overall I have a pretty noisy system in general when I run my gaming fan profiles (1500 rpm on 5 sp120's and 100% at 70c on the gpu's). everything cranked up it sounds like it's gonna fly away but I rarely ever turn it up that loud. I use headphones for my default audio so it doesn't bother me, and when I run my system in my chill mode it's barely a whisper. I can get some dB readings on my note 3 if someone would like an idea.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon720*
> 
> I use the same setup 120 pe's with 1 140 af for rear with a sunbeam rheostat. The 140 is quiet the 120s at full blast can be loud it doesn't bother me per say, but i rarely need to keep the fans on full blast. A good fan controller is a must it can really help maximize cooling and noise. You could hook every pair of fans to a Channel for more control or If the controller can handle it with the fans ( sunbeam rheostat does) my 6 fan 360 all on one channel and 240 on another. Also the Noctura industriappcl fans the black and brown ones have better static pressure than the 120 pe i dunno bout noise. Fan controller ftw:thumb:


Thx!
I have an old Scythe Kaze Master (think the model is). 4ch, 1A each, goes down to 3.7V.
Sounds like you're recommending going PE with a controller?

What about the *default exhaust fan?* Do people mostly swap it for cosmetic reasons or can there be big improvements done with a new fan?

I only plan on running 3 in front and one exhaust in the back. I'll be running two Tri-X 290s so maybe that extra cooling headroom could come in use.


----------



## Skye12977

Does anyone think that it'd be worth it to RMA an h100i due to a faulty LED within the block itself?
I've not got an extra heat sink and classes start in about two weeks....


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisca*
> 
> Thx!
> I have an old Scythe Kaze Master (think the model is). 4ch, 1A each, goes down to 3.7V.
> Sounds like you're recommending going PE with a controller?
> 
> What about the *default exhaust fan?* Do people mostly swap it for cosmetic reasons or can there be big improvements done with a new fan?
> 
> I only plan on running 3 in front and one exhaust in the back. I'll be running two Tri-X 290s so maybe that extra cooling headroom could come in use.


I'd recommend them if you're looking for high static pressure. I use the 2000 rpm fan. Noiseblocker makes a 2000 rpm fan as well but I haven't checked the specs for a static pressure comparison on either.
I gutted all the stock 140 fans and replaced them. I have an h80i mounted on the rear in exhaust and two 140 QE's mounted to the top all intake along with the 3 120's in the front. between the stock 140 and a 140 QE the biggest difference you're gonna notice is cosmetics.


----------



## Decade

Just waiting on a new 24 pin extension from FrozenCPU... one that sent had a wire not completely crimped into a pin. -sigh-


----------



## mwsantos88256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruticis*
> 
> I'm just about to start my 540 build and was wondering if anyone has tried using the AeroCool DS 140 in the rear of the case. I've read about some issues with the corsair SP140 hitting the metal tab so I assume it will be the same issue with the DS 140s?


It fits. i have one in mine right now.


----------



## NJboneless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting on a new 24 pin extension from FrozenCPU... one that sent had a wire not completely crimped into a pin. -sigh-


Try pulling up on the power cables to the GPU, might help with the sagging card


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NJboneless*
> 
> Try pulling up on the power cables to the GPU, might help with the sagging card


Should be pretty easy, actually. The grommet they're running into is where the 5.25" bay is, probably find something around there to zip tie them onto.


----------



## NJboneless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> Should be pretty easy, actually. The grommet they're running into is where the 5.25" bay is, probably find something around there to zip tie them onto.


Thats pretty much what I did. I have an ASUS 570 with the DCUII cooler so basically its a three slot brick. I have some tension on the 6 and 8 pin and it keeps it pretty straight. You might even be able to get away with zip ties behind the motherboard tray, where you wont even see them.


----------



## Talon720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Does anyone think that it'd be worth it to RMA an h100i due to a faulty LED within the block itself?
> I've not got an extra heat sink and classes start in about two weeks....


Well you might a answered your own question unless the chip you have you kept the stock cooler around to hold you over. You paid for it even if it is a small thing. I mean might as well gotten the one without the led if you don't get it fixed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> I have not tried any of those configurations, only doing externally radiators now due to the lack of space for my radiators in this case. Will upload some pictures in the end of this week.


Sweet will be looking forward to it







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisca*
> 
> Thx!
> I have an old Scythe Kaze Master (think the model is). 4ch, 1A each, goes down to 3.7V.
> Sounds like you're recommending going PE with a controller?
> 
> What about the *default exhaust fan?* Do people mostly swap it for cosmetic reasons or can there be big improvements done with a new fan?
> 
> I only plan on running 3 in front and one exhaust in the back. I'll be running two Tri-X 290s so maybe that extra cooling headroom could come in use.


Well a basic rule of fans is static pressure for rads high cfm for case fans. As long as theres a rad in front any high pressure fan from corsair PE, noctura industrialppc, delta to name a few, and a good fan controller 30w-45w per channel. As for the orginal fans, I ditched them they aren't horrible for case fans if you are strapped for cash, but theres better options performance and aesthetics wise. If I turn my rear exhaust fan off I do see my water temp raise up 1-3 degrees depending. If you are not watercooling your 290s they will be blowing a ton of hot air into the case more heat that gets out the better. Not sure of your plans or skill, but the bottom hard drive slots if cut out make good fan intake spots. If i helped ya at all dont be shy hitting that rep button, i need some


----------



## Impulses

So I'm thinking of joining the Air 540 club, the two Gigabyte R9 290 I just bought will just end up too cramped on my old crappy Thermaltake M8... I'll probably keep it stock-ish for a while, other than some lighting, creative HDD mounting, and some sorta cover for the bottom.

I do have one question though, I assume the tool-less mechanism for the 5.25" bays is easily removed... Are there multiple mounting holes for using screws underneath or are they only available at one position? I guess it's not a hard thing to fix either way...

I ask because I wanna stealth mod my optical drive (does no one do this anymore?), possibly my flash card reader too if I can get the right depth and I manage to cut the bay door properly (unless the gray faceplate for my 5.25" Silverstone card reader is a close enough match, guess I could paint it instead).

I just know that seeing a black drive sitting there with sideways logos on the front of a silver Air 540 would end up bugging the heck out of me...







If the feet were removable and the bottom was more presentable I'd totally sit the case sideways, heh.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

What do you guys think? Is it ruined?


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> What do you guys think? Is it ruined?


That depends if you like having lights in your case or not


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> That depends if you like having lights in your case or not


I am not planning on having too much lightning, no. Maybe some white LED's. It is going acrylic panels on the outside of this paint-job too, so it might do good for the aesthetics, I guess time will show.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> What do you guys think? Is it ruined?


I dont know...but color me intrigued. I like the concept, I am all for bringing a little outdoors in. I would like to see it all put together.


----------



## Talon720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> What do you guys think? Is it ruined?


The bottom looks very clean cut I'm hoping mine turns out that good if not ill end up hiding it. Looking nice though! I think it has potential.


----------



## Skye12977

I just saw the 240 air..... I might have to build a 2nd computer.....


----------



## Impulses

So I swung by CompUSA to check out the Air 540 and answer my own question, shame they only carry the white one. I think I saw some screw mounting holes in that 5.25" bay but there's definitely not multiple sets of holes for adjusting the drives forward/aft. (unlike other cases with tool less bays)

The 5.25" bay looks easy enough to remove though, so I could just drill the necessary holes if I really wanna do that stealth mod for the optical drive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Impulses*
> 
> So I'm thinking of joining the Air 540 club, the two Gigabyte R9 290 I just bought will just end up too cramped on my old crappy Thermaltake M8... I'll probably keep it stock-ish for a while, other than some lighting, creative HDD mounting, and some sorta cover for the bottom.
> 
> I do have one question though, I assume the tool-less mechanism for the 5.25" bays is easily removed... Are there multiple mounting holes for using screws underneath or are they only available at one position? I guess it's not a hard thing to fix either way...
> 
> I ask because I wanna stealth mod my optical drive (does no one do this anymore?), possibly my flash card reader too if I can get the right depth and I manage to cut the bay door properly (unless the gray faceplate for my 5.25" Silverstone card reader is a close enough match, guess I could paint it instead).
> 
> I just know that seeing a black drive sitting there with sideways logos on the front of a silver Air 540 would end up bugging the heck out of me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the feet were removable and the bottom was more presentable I'd totally sit the case sideways, heh.


----------



## Friction

Has anyone had any of their hard drive caddies break?
I was working on my case and I put one of the caddies in place and when I tried to remove it, one of the leavers snapped of. Now if I ever put the caddie in place, there is no easy way of removing a hard drive from its place. Do you think Corsair will just give me a replacement or would I have to do an RMA on it?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Friction*
> 
> Has anyone had any of their hard drive caddies break?
> I was working on my case and I put one of the caddies in place and when I tried to remove it, one of the leavers snapped of. Now if I ever put the caddie in place, there is no easy way of removing a hard drive from its place. Do you think Corsair will just give me a replacement or would I have to do an RMA on it?


Ask Corsair Joseph, but I think they just send you another caddy. You will still need to fill out an RMA ticket, but you wont have to send the whole thing in.


----------



## Tisca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Friction*
> 
> Has anyone had any of their hard drive caddies break?
> I was working on my case and I put one of the caddies in place and when I tried to remove it, one of the leavers snapped of. Now if I ever put the caddie in place, there is no easy way of removing a hard drive from its place. Do you think Corsair will just give me a replacement or would I have to do an RMA on it?


Did that, as have many others. The thing is that the "ears" are only for unlocking the HDD but you have to grab the drive and pull it out. If you pull by the ears it will surely break. Pretty bad design.
If you get a new one sent to you let me know. I picked up a RMAd HDD today and will probably try to glue the caddy.


----------



## Friction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisca*
> 
> Did that, as have many others. The thing is that the "ears" are only for unlocking the HDD but you have to grab the drive and pull it out. If you pull by the ears it will surely break. Pretty bad design.
> If you get a new one sent to you let me know. I picked up a RMAd HDD today and will probably try to glue the caddy.


The thing is, there was no hard drive in it. So there shouldn't have been any stress on the damn things.


----------



## Tisca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon720*
> 
> Well a basic rule of fans is static pressure for rads high cfm for case fans. As long as theres a rad in front any high pressure fan from corsair PE, noctura industrialppc, delta to name a few, and *a good fan controller 30w-45w per channel*. As for the orginal fans, I ditched them they aren't horrible for case fans if you are strapped for cash, but theres better options performance and aesthetics wise. If I turn my rear exhaust fan off I do see my water temp raise up 1-3 degrees depending. If you are not watercooling your 290s they will be blowing a ton of hot air into the case more heat that gets out the better. Not sure of your plans or skill, but the bottom hard drive slots if cut out make good fan intake spots. If i helped ya at all dont be shy hitting that rep button, i need some


Why would you need 30-45W? Is that only if you want several fans per channel?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Talon720*
> 
> Well a basic rule of fans is static pressure for rads high cfm for case fans. As long as theres a rad in front any high pressure fan from corsair PE, noctura industrialppc, delta to name a few, and *a good fan controller 30w-45w per channel*. As for the orginal fans, I ditched them they aren't horrible for case fans if you are strapped for cash, but theres better options performance and aesthetics wise. If I turn my rear exhaust fan off I do see my water temp raise up 1-3 degrees depending. If you are not watercooling your 290s they will be blowing a ton of hot air into the case more heat that gets out the better. Not sure of your plans or skill, but the bottom hard drive slots if cut out make good fan intake spots. If i helped ya at all dont be shy hitting that rep button, i need some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you need 30-45W? Is that only if you want several fans per channel?
Click to expand...

It is always a good idea to put fans on either side of a radiator on the same channel, and in many water cooling scenarios, it is the only way to get power to all of the fans.


----------



## Tisca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> It is always a good idea to put fans on either side of a radiator on the same channel, and in many water cooling scenarios, it is the only way to get power to all of the fans.


Ok. I'm only aircooling so I'm good with my 12W/ch.


----------



## Zuludawn

Used some cable combs to tidy the pci-e power cables , tried to get a symmetrical curve but very fiddly.

http://s1338.photobucket.com/user/mark_beckett1/media/P1010570_zps7ffe7b43.jpg.html


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Friction*
> 
> The thing is, there was no hard drive in it. So there shouldn't have been any stress on the damn things.


Create a ticket for that HDD caddy at *Corsair.force.com*. Send me the ticket # when you get one, that way I can make sure that we get that processed fast.


----------



## renji1337

If anyone ever needs to chop some GPU temps down. mod your case!


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Create a ticket for that HDD caddy at *Corsair.force.com*. Send me the ticket # when you get one, that way I can make sure that we get that processed fast.


I think I pmed the wrong Corsair guy. George hasn't responded to my pms I sent him. :-( Hopefully when the time comes for me to install the side panels what looks like scratches on my window are just the film and not actual scratches. The box had no damage on it and there wasn't any tears in the black back thing the case comes in.


----------



## njlovold

Finished my H2O loop


----------



## Friction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Create a ticket for that HDD caddy at *Corsair.force.com*. Send me the ticket # when you get one, that way I can make sure that we get that processed fast.


I've been trying to but what part number do I use?


----------



## Friction

So my new Samsung 840 Pro SSD drive arrived today, and I go to mount in the hard drive caddy that goes in the hop swap section, but the damn holes don't line up because of the pin in the side of the caddy. Am I the only one who has come across this problem as I haven't seen anyone else having this issue. Also, is there a way to get around it?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Friction*
> 
> So my new Samsung 840 Pro SSD drive arrived today, and I go to mount in the hard drive caddy that goes in the hop swap section, but the damn holes don't line up because of the pin in the side of the caddy. Am I the only one who has come across this problem as I haven't seen anyone else having this issue. Also, is there a way to get around it?


Just remove the pin.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Ok guys revisiting my Custom Loop. This is what I have come up with let me know what you think and if I'm missing anything. I have added a couple extra fittings so I could play with configs. Also if you guys are putting fans outside front intake has anyone figured out a way to still have a filter?


----------



## Friction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Just remove the pin.


I've changed my mind on adding the SSD to the hot swap area and instead added a black piece of acrylic over that whole area and placed the SSD right in the middle of it, making it a feature. These Samsung Pro SSD's are so damn sexy, they should be shown off, don't you agree?!


----------



## Impulses

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Friction*
> 
> I've changed my mind on adding the SSD to the hot swap area and instead added a black piece of acrylic over that whole area and placed the SSD right in the middle of it, making it a feature. These Samsung Pro SSD's are so damn sexy, they should be shown off, don't you agree?!


I like that! I had actually thought about adding a piece of something to the bottom too as it's a bit of an eyesore IMO, possibly a mirror... I know, it sounds weird as heck but I remember really liking a case mod years ago that used a mirror in a similar fashion, I figure it might even show of the bottom of my R9 290s a bit, and/or the Xonar STX.

My Air 540 should be here Saturday or Monday... Still debating HDD/SSD placement. Might just toss the SSD in their cage even tho dual 830 (128GB) might look cool on the window side, and I'll probably try placing the HDD back there too: ghetto decoupled on a slab of foam (old habit to mitigate noise, I just secure it with Velcro straps).

HDD temp with no airflow concerns me slightly but since that side has plenty of vents and nothing else particularly hot I think it'll be fine.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Posting a few shots of my upcoming project "Black Hawk", head over to my build log for more progress and pictures of my build.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Friction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Impulses*
> 
> I like that! I had actually thought about adding a piece of something to the bottom too as it's a bit of an eyesore IMO, possibly a mirror... I know, it sounds weird as heck but I remember really liking a case mod years ago that used a mirror in a similar fashion, I figure it might even show of the bottom of my R9 290s a bit, and/or the Xonar STX.
> 
> My Air 540 should be here Saturday or Monday... Still debating HDD/SSD placement. Might just toss the SSD in their cage even tho dual 830 (128GB) might look cool on the window side, and I'll probably try placing the HDD back there too: ghetto decoupled on a slab of foam (old habit to mitigate noise, I just secure it with Velcro straps).
> 
> HDD temp with no airflow concerns me slightly but since that side has plenty of vents and nothing else particularly hot I think it'll be fine.


You can buy mirrored acrylic which I considered, but eventually went with the black to match the rest of the build.
I'm thinking of either mounting my HDD's to the back of the case above the PSU using the air vent holes or by using 2 x 5 1/4 to 3.5 bay converter. I really hate the look of that hot swap section in this case.


----------



## Impulses

I'm putting an optical drive and USB 3.0 card reader in my 5.25" bays (might stealth mod the former, or paint both to match the silver 540), but I'm not sure the HDD would fare any better there than at the bottom anyway.

It'd probably run slightly cooler by the top/rear vents, I think I've seen some people in this thread that mounted the HDD there by driving screws directly thru the vent holes... My big concern with that would be nasty HDD vibrations transferring all thru the case.

I'm probably gonna have to take my 5.25" cage out if I wanna stealth mod the optical drive, so I could try rigging bungee below it for decoupling... Again tho, not sure that's any better than sitting at the bottom.

I guess if the 2.5" cages were sturdy enough I could just slap some foam atop them and strap the HDD there with velcro, right by the vents... Probably just go the lazy route first and see how hot it gets stewing at the bottom.

Do hard drives still heat up the most around the sides? I remember reading some surprising tests about that years ago on SPCR... It's not the bottom circuitry or top plate, it's the sides, so drive cages acted like ghetto heatsinks before decoupling and rubber grommets and flimsy plastic drive sleds came of age.


----------



## wiktor1800

So I just bought the AIR 540, so I guess I kind of belong to this group now, (pictures soon to come, It's just amazon is being a pain in the ass and I have close to no patience) 

One question to you experienced modders here, I'm going for a black/white/orange theme and my first problem is I need help with picking fans, will the Cougar Vortex PWM 120mm x3 be good for front intake? I really like the orange colour.

My second question is will I be able to paint the front intake grill orange? (highlighted red)



Will I use spray paint, (are there any recommended brands?) or is there some kind of other paint that would look better


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiktor1800*
> 
> One question to you experienced modders here, I'm going for a black/white/orange theme and my first problem is I need help with picking fans, will the Cougar Vortex PWM 120mm x3 be good for front intake? I really like the orange colour.


Those cougars are great fans and will work fine at the front pos.


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiktor1800*
> 
> My second question is will I be able to paint the front intake grill orange? (highlighted red)


Yes you can, pretty easily. Remove 2 thumb screws and then you can pop the top and front grills right off.


----------



## wiktor1800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> Those cougars are great fans and will work fine at the front pos.


That's great to hear, hopefully corsair release their link commander mini this month, got to manage those fans somehow, and those PWM headers aren't going to waste








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingPwner*
> 
> Yes you can, pretty easily. Remove 2 thumb screws and then you can pop the top and front grills right off.


Awesome! Hopefully this will look good


----------



## Decade

Got my crossfire setup... setup!

Need to work on getting some small cables at the top squared away, may possibly experiment with a cardboard floor over the bottom of the case, see how that 2.5" HDD (It just stores flat files and music on it, shouldn't get too warm) does without active airflow, then move to a nice false bottom to cover up that eye sore area.


----------



## wiktor1800

Hey! It's me again this time, with my actual setup, I'm really chuffed with the case - however, the fans are quite loud :/


----------



## Alxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *njlovold*
> 
> Finished my H2O loop


that's beast! a 240 rad would be even better at the top


----------



## njlovold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxz*
> 
> that's beast! a 240 rad would be even better at the top


Thanks!







I thought about adding a 240 to go with the 360, but it didn't feel necessary with only the CPU and GPU in the loop. The z97-ws doesn't have any water blocks made for it :-/ I might add a 240 in once I throw the second 780ti in there this fall.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiktor1800*
> 
> Hey! It's me again this time, with my actual setup, I'm really chuffed with the case - however, the fans are quite loud :/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Impressive set up







Liking the orange chair matching the orange wall.

Are you talking about the front fans?


----------



## wiktor1800

Yes! I know this case wasn't built for silent operation, and I get that. I'm thinking of replacing the front fans with the Cougar Vortex PWM ones, that way when the Corsair Link Commander Mini comes out I'll be able to control them manually. However with that out of the way I'd like to say the cooling is outstanding. I'm not sure if this is even possible but it dropped my ambient temperatures by a whopping 10 degrees! Really impressed!


----------



## Foxhound4444

Great photos everyone. Really like the photo Wiktor1800.

I am a current 540 owner and am in love with the case. For the next year i'll be moving around the country for clinical rotations and want a good way to travel with my 540. I will be driving, not flying. Have any of you found a great carrying handle/straps that securely and comfortably let you transport your 540 to LANs or wherever you're going?


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxhound4444*
> 
> Great photos everyone. Really like the photo Wiktor1800.
> 
> I am a current 540 owner and am in love with the case. For the next year i'll be moving around the country for clinical rotations and want a good way to travel with my 540. I will be driving, not flying. Have any of you found a great carrying handle/straps that securely and comfortably let you transport your 540 to LANs or wherever you're going?


This things big enough that I cant imagine carrying it any other way than in front of me with both hands under it supporting it. But I'm going to be moving soon, so I'm pretty interested in transport options as well.

Its a shame I didnt have the patience to wait for the air 240, carrying would be a breeze


----------



## mytquinn

Read the heck out this thread planning this, so here's the end result. Can't really see the XSPC 360x30 upfront but it's there. Running very quiet and smooth with 2 290x's and 8350fx. Not bad for a first waterloop and one order for the whole thing, pretty much nailed the fittings and only 2 holes in the case to mount the res/pump. Working on the back of the case, the wiring is a mess without a molex splitter. Getting that worked out then it's good to go.


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *njlovold*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about adding a 240 to go with the 360, but it didn't feel necessary with only the CPU and GPU in the loop. The z97-ws doesn't have any water blocks made for it :-/ I might add a 240 in once I throw the second 780ti in there this fall.


Look at it this way, your i7 OC'd is at 115W+ and a 780Ti is at 250W plus another 10-20W for the pump for at least 375W of heat load while a single 360 rad will dissipate around 200W with fans at 1400rpm. adding another 240 rad adds another 120W or so of heat dissipation. With another Ti thrown in and a 240 rad theres still a 300W deficit, thats a lot to ask of a loop. Generally you want to be at 80% or better on your rad capacity or it requires cranking fans to help make up the difference to keep things in check. This may be acceptable to you, but its always advisable to find ways to get more surface area for heat removal. For what its worth 2 280 rads will outperform the 360+240, might be a better way to go. Dont think theres room to go push/pull with 2 280's in this case but helps narrow the gap. Just my 2 cents, hope this helps.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Finally my build is "done", I will maybe add some white LED-strips if I find out that I need it.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally my build is "done", I will maybe add some white LED-strips if I find out that I need it.


Much approved. I am a big fan of the external rad box.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Much approved. I am a big fan of the external rad box.


Thank you. Yes, I did not like external radiators before, but after getting the Watercool MO-RA3 420 LT I have changed my opinion about it. I think it is very practical because I can pretty much use whatever case I want and there is no airflow inside the case. Beside, if the radiators stay away from the computer I do not hear that much of it either.


----------



## Alxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mytquinn*
> 
> Read the heck out this thread planning this, so here's the end result. Can't really see the XSPC 360x30 upfront but it's there. Running very quiet and smooth with 2 290x's and 8350fx. Not bad for a first waterloop and one order for the whole thing, pretty much nailed the fittings and only 2 holes in the case to mount the res/pump. Working on the back of the case, the wiring is a mess without a molex splitter. Getting that worked out then it's good to go.


that mobo needs a waterblock too!
nice to see amd setups watercooled


----------



## wiktor1800

You NEED to tell me what those orange fans are


----------



## Accursed Entity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiktor1800*
> 
> You NEED to tell me what those orange fans are


Cougar


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Much approved. I am a big fan of the external rad box.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Yes, I did not like external radiators before, but after getting the Watercool MO-RA3 420 LT I have changed my opinion about it. I think it is very practical because I can pretty much use whatever case I want and there is no airflow inside the case. Beside, if the radiators stay away from the computer I do not hear that much of it either.
Click to expand...

I would like to put a dedicated rad box in the basement, and run a quick disconnect outlet in the wall. That is...when I move back into a house that has a basement. My wife got transferred and we did not have time to find the perfect house before we moved in. So many projects on hold. But one day it will happen.


----------



## bhav

I just remembered to test my CPU temps while stressing my ram, and its dropped by 10 degrees after I added those silent 500-800 rpm antec fans to the front of the case









Only reason I didnt carry on using front fans before was due to my old acrylic ones not fitting well and rattling / vibrating too much. The antec ones I got fit great, and use rubber grips and grommets plus low RPM, and they work well without being audible.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> Look at it this way, your i7 OC'd is at 115W+ and a 780Ti is at 250W plus another 10-20W for the pump for at least 375W of heat load while a single 360 rad will dissipate around 200W with fans at 1400rpm. adding another 240 rad adds another 120W or so of heat dissipation. With another Ti thrown in and a 240 rad theres still a 300W deficit, thats a lot to ask of a loop. Generally you want to be at 80% or better on your rad capacity or it requires cranking fans to help make up the difference to keep things in check. This may be acceptable to you, *but its always advisable to find ways to get more surface area* for heat removal. For what its worth *2 280 rads will outperform the 360+240*, might be a better way to go. Dont think theres room to go push/pull with 2 280's in this case but helps narrow the gap. Just my 2 cents, hope this helps.


I had to use a calculator to make sure I wasn't having a brainfart... first you say more surface area is advisable but then say that 2x280 will outperform 360+240. Can you elaborate please? Thanks.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> Look at it this way, your i7 OC'd is at 115W+ and a 780Ti is at 250W plus another 10-20W for the pump for at least 375W of heat load while a single 360 rad will dissipate around 200W with fans at 1400rpm. adding another 240 rad adds another 120W or so of heat dissipation. With another Ti thrown in and a 240 rad theres still a 300W deficit, thats a lot to ask of a loop. Generally you want to be at 80% or better on your rad capacity or it requires cranking fans to help make up the difference to keep things in check. This may be acceptable to you, *but its always advisable to find ways to get more surface area* for heat removal. For what its worth *2 280 rads will outperform the 360+240*, might be a better way to go. Dont think theres room to go push/pull with 2 280's in this case but helps narrow the gap. Just my 2 cents, hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> I had to use a calculator to make sure I wasn't having a brainfart... first you say more surface area is advisable but then say that 2x280 will outperform 360+240. Can you elaborate please? Thanks.
> 
> Cheers,
> Steve
Click to expand...

140*140*4=78,400
120*120*5=72,000


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 140*140*4=78,400
> 120*120*5=72,000


Ah, I see. And here I was just adding up the numbers to get 560 (280+280) and 600 (360+240) lol

Cheers.


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Ah, I see. And here I was just adding up the numbers to get 560 (280+280) and 600 (360+240) lol
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks ined!

Take that with a grain of salt as there are lots of factors that come in to play...rad thickness and design, fan pressure, even the reservoir can have an effect on overall heat removal capacity. Best to use one of the excellent rad calculators around, they can be surprisingly accurate and will help you design your loop.

Here's a good place to start


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> Thanks ined!
> 
> Take that with a grain of salt as there are lots of factors that come in to play...rad thickness and design, fan pressure, even the reservoir can have an effect on overall heat removal capacity. Best to use one of the excellent rad calculators around, they can be surprisingly accurate and will help you design your loop.
> 
> Here's a good place to start


Thanks, the link looks very handy









Cheers.


----------



## njlovold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 140*140*4=78,400
> 120*120*5=72,000


Adding a 280 instead of a 240 to the loop I would still be better off leaving my 360 in place. Until I looked a little closer I hadn't noticed that a 280 would even fit on top so I will do that.

140*140*2=39,200
120*120*3=43,200

39200+43200=82,400

Beyond that there isn't really much I can do as I will be out of rad space. I still intend to add another 780ti regardless, so what do other people do to compensate for such massive cooling requirements when they can only have two rads in their case?


----------



## Talon720

I have a question for anyone who can answere. Im looking for a 240mm rad plate or shroud for the bottom of the case. 
As you can see i lifted the case up. My plan is to have the rad underneath the case with fans in push and pull. Its gonna be tight since i have trifire. I do have a sheet of black acrylic and 2mm aluminum, but haven't worked much with either. Id make a plate using a xspc template myself, but not sure i have right tools to make clean cuts. Aviation cutters i dont think will work on something that thick and a Dremel could work but will take a long time. Im also not sure of any negative effects of having fans blowing hot air right on the lower card. That maybe an air duct that directed heat out the back would be cool, but thats getting a little ahead of myself. Any advice on how any of you have done it?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *njlovold*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 140*140*4=78,400
> 120*120*5=72,000
> 
> 
> 
> Adding a 280 instead of a 240 to the loop I would still be better off leaving my 360 in place. Until I looked a little closer I hadn't noticed that a 280 would even fit on top so I will do that.
> 
> 140*140*2=39,200
> 120*120*3=43,200
> 
> 39200+43200=82,400
> 
> Beyond that there isn't really much I can do as I will be out of rad space. I still intend to add another 780ti regardless, so what do other people do to compensate for such massive cooling requirements when they can only have two rads in their case?
Click to expand...

To be quite honest, I dont see the need for another rad. I have a 360 XTX (push) and a 240 PE (pull) cooling a 3570k at 5.0 and a pair of 7970s at 1100/1500, and it does it wonderfully. Your stock setup is only 11W higher TDP, I imagine you will be satisfied with the results on a similar set up. _*If*_ not, you could always mod a thin rad into the bottom and move the drives to the rear. I moved the disks and put a plate on the bottom with the intention of adding another rad, but never got around to it because thermal performance is already great and I am unwilling to devote any more money on this build with X99 around the corner.

Edit to add: My GPUs have never seen 45C and the CPU has never seen 75C, even while stress testing.


----------



## Letian1987

This my fist buil water cooling . I love this case


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *njlovold*
> 
> Adding a 280 instead of a 240 to the loop I would still be better off leaving my 360 in place. Until I looked a little closer I hadn't noticed that a 280 would even fit on top so I will do that.
> 
> 140*140*2=39,200
> 120*120*3=43,200
> 
> 39200+43200=82,400
> 
> Beyond that there isn't really much I can do as I will be out of rad space. I still intend to add another 780ti regardless, so what do other people do to compensate for such massive cooling requirements when they can only have two rads in their case?


Will the 280 fit in there with a 360 in the front? I havent measured that out but am curious now.

Well first, what is it you want the wc loop to do for you? In a system like Ineds, for a cpu and 2 gpus a stable 10C+ delta is fine (which I'm guessing is what his loop is) if it does what he wants then coolio. There is less room for overclocking and less efficiency than <10C delta but if its stable and noise level is acceptable then go for it. My point isn't to push you into over-building your loop for what you need but to design it for what you want. Being an EE I tend to over-think things like this but for my build which sits right next to me, I want a 5C delta with everthing at stock so I'm well under 10C with overclocks and the pump and fans on PWM control so I can't hear it unless I've been pushing it pretty hard while temps stay better than air cooling. The higher the delta the less efficient the loop is at removing heat and it drops off pretty fast past after certain point.


----------



## njlovold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> Will the 280 fit in there with a 360 in the front? I havent measured that out but am curious now.
> 
> Well first, what is it you want the wc loop to do for you? In a system like Ineds, for a cpu and 2 gpus a stable 10C+ delta is fine (which I'm guessing is what his loop is) if it does what he wants then coolio. There is less room for overclocking and less efficiency than <10C delta but if its stable and noise level is acceptable then go for it. My point isn't to push you into over-building your loop for what you need but to design it for what you want. Being an EE I tend to over-think things like this but for my build which sits right next to me, I want a 5C delta with everthing at stock so I'm well under 10C with overclocks and the pump and fans on PWM control so I can't hear it unless I've been pushing it pretty hard while temps stay better than air cooling. The higher the delta the less efficient the loop is at removing heat and it drops off pretty fast past after certain point.


It would fit in mine, I'm using Alphacool ST30 thin rads. I could also get a single 140 on the rear too if necessary.. I'm just after the best temps I can get, which at the moment aren't too bad.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> Well first, what is it you want the wc loop to do for you? In a system like Ineds, for a cpu and 2 gpus a stable 10C+ delta is fine (which I'm guessing is what his loop is) if it does what he wants then coolio. There is less room for overclocking and less efficiency than <10C delta but if its stable and noise level is acceptable then go for it.


I doubt that adding more radiators would open up any more headroom for overclocking, or bring my temps down much. It might be a bit unfair to compare against my rigs results at the moment though, because I am currently running 19 Watt Sunon fans that are *NOT* silent. Putting them on a controller tamed them pretty well, but they still have to run at ~1200 RPMs, which is faster and louder than most water cooling rigs run, anything less than ~1100 though and they tick like a playing cards against a bicycle spokes.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I doubt that adding more radiators would open up any more headroom for overclocking, or bring my temps down much. It might be a bit unfair to compare against my rigs results at the moment though, because I am currently running 19 Watt Sunon fans that are *NOT* silent. Putting them on a controller tamed them pretty well, but they still have to run at ~1200 RPMs, which is faster and louder than most water cooling rigs run, anything less than ~1100 though and they tick like a playing cards against a bicycle spokes.


You are somewhat wrong about the added radiator area. I have 2700 mm^2 radiator area for my system that pulls a little over 1300 wattage from my PSU's, I have 2x 480 Monsta (just one with fans because the Noctua NF-F12 was too loud for me), 2x EK-XTX240's and one MO-RA3 420 LT with 9x 140 mm 900 rpm fans. I run low fan noise adapters on my SP120 High Pre. and then they run at about 700 rpm (know it does from my previous build). I have very good temperatures at both idle and load with that system. So more rads will take the temperatures more to the "ambient" level.

All fans over 1000 rpm is not wanted by me, too loud.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I doubt that adding more radiators would open up any more headroom for overclocking, or bring my temps down much.
> 
> 
> 
> You are somewhat wrong about the added radiator area.
Click to expand...

Looking at a couple 7970s vs 4x 290s is like apples vs elephants.

What type of loaded temps do you get on your GPUs?


----------



## Alxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *njlovold*
> 
> It would fit in mine, I'm using Alphacool ST30 thin rads. I could also get a single 140 on the rear too if necessary.. I'm just after the best temps I can get, which at the moment aren't too bad.


to be honest, using a single 120/140 at the rear won't make any "serious" difference between temps. Its more likely to mess with your airflow and tube routing.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Looking at a couple 7970s vs 4x 290s is like apples vs elephants.
> 
> What type of loaded temps do you get on your GPUs?


It depends how you compare it, I have one 360 mm^2 radiator space for each of my GPU's, then I have to cool down mosfet, chipset, 2x ram and one CPU more. 4 GPU's x 360 = 1440 (2x 480 Monsta's, 2x EK-XTX240's), if the RAM draws about 100 wattage I have another 120 mm^2 area for that (for each block) = 240, mosfet and chipset probably draw about 100 wattage together (another 120) and my CPU draw 250-300 wattage which is another 360 mm*2. Then I am up to 2160 mm^2 of radiator area (in the propotions that every 120 mm^2 area could dissapate the heat for about 100 wattage of power (which is the rule of thumb). I only have 540 mm^2 area left which will be the overclocking headroom.

If you only have 1x 360 and 1x 240, I would say you have to less radiator space (thickness do not mather too much really), but if you run your fans at high speeds then you do not (technically) need that much radiator space because you would dissapate the heat much faster than (for example me which are running only 700-900 rpm fans).

So in addition to what you are stating that 2x 7970s and 4x r9 290x's is like comparing apples vs elephants is somewhat wrong, I said that you would get better temperatures with more radiator area (and of course more water to heat up), which actually is correct. If you add a really big reservoir (like 40 liters or something you will have about ambient all the time, even at load). Just check it out on the internet.

I get around 55 degrees Celsius on my cards running stock and 65 degrees celsius on my 3930K @ 4,5 Ghz with 1,375 volts.


----------



## timmsy

So ive just ditched my EK 120mm rad in favour of an Alphacool XT45 240mm to go along side an EK 240mm rad and its impreoved the cooling quite a bit








Just ordered an Alphacool XT45 360mm rad to replace the EK 240 so hopefully will be able to push it a bit further and not have to worry about temps too much

Pics to follow once thats installed









Anyone know if an overclock of a stable 4.5 @ 1.3v is any good for a 4670k? tried 4.6 but its not stable at all. Going to try and drop the voltage a tad this evening and see if i can improve it a bit

Any sugestions welcome


----------



## Skye12977

So I've got to decide if I want to switch to the 240 air or if I want to keep my 540 and then get a 240 air


----------



## jameyscott

Unless you are already using an MATX or ITX motherboard in your Ait 540, you'll also have to switch motherboards as well.


----------



## Skye12977

That would be my main draw back, either sell my MSI Mpower and get something different that would then fit in the 240, or get a ~100-130$ AMD CPU


----------



## jameyscott

It's too bad you're running two graphics cards. The z97 board from gigabyte looks killer. I plan on getting it for an upcoming NAS build. 6 sata 3 and dual gigabit ether net with wireless ac. Mmmmm


----------



## Skye12977

I'm only running a single 780 lightning at the moment, with a spare 270x hawk that is sitting in it's box atm.
My Mpower has really decent wireless, I'm able to get my signal from about 75ft away in a secondary building

The motherboard I always wanted to get was the Gigabyte Sniper series, but that would result in quite a lot of changes lol

Not this Mobo, but is a good example though


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I'm only running a single 780 lightning at the moment, with a spare 270x hawk that is sitting in it's box atm.
> My Mpower has really decent wireless, I'm able to get my signal from about 75ft away in a secondary building
> 
> The motherboard I always wanted to get was the Gigabyte Sniper series, but that would result in quite a lot of changes lol
> 
> Not this Mobo, but is a good example though


I agree. I don't want to drop the money on a new cpu and board until I'm ready to upgrade my cards though it would be a good idea since I just unlocked an achievement on 3dmark after this last driver update that said my cpu couldn't hang with my gpu's ha. That sniper series board would've fit in perfectly for my build had they made it for ivy bridge.


----------



## Skye12977

I personally think it'd work perfect for my Green and Black scheme that I want to go with.
There is a decently priced 4770k and 8gb of ram locally......


----------



## Bruticis

At the risk of annoying everyone with a question that gets asked a million times, allow me to ask it for the millionth and one. I'm working on a new build with this case now and I'm using a CM Glacer 240l for the CPU cooler. I had planned to mount it on the top of the 540 as an intake, along with the front fans (replaced with 3 120mm fans) and the rear 140mm fan acting as the only exhaust. I assumed this is the "in a perfect world" scenario to create positive air pressure. Of course we don't live in a perfect world and I assume this is going to raise the temps of everything else in the case. Are the raised temps in the case enough to justify changing the setup?
If I were to mount the Glacer as an exhaust wouldn't I create a negative pressure scenario? Would it be wise if it went this route to make the rear 140 mm another intake with the Glacer being the only exhaust to get me back to positive pressure?
I know it's annoying when people ask the same questions over and over without researching first but in my case, that IS my problem. I've researched so much that I'm now paralyzed with info overload. Could someone just hold my hand and tell me whats the best scenario for the Glacer 240l and the Air 540? Thanks in advance!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruticis*
> 
> Could someone just hold my hand and tell me whats the best scenario for the Glacer 240l and the Air 540? Thanks in advance!


Your first intuition is right.

Up top as intake, front as intake, and rear as exhaust.

The worries about the rest of the case getting hotter is mostly unfounded. You have a tunnel from the front 140 fan to the rear 140 fan that the radiator will dump into. The air from the rad wont really have a chance to get down to the GPU(s) before it gets caught up in that front to back tunnel and gets shot out the back.


----------



## timmsy

On the other hand ive got the font as an intake 3x 120mm fans with a 240mm rad, the rear 140 as intake and the top 2x 120mm fans on a 240mm rad as exhaust.

Doesnt seem to make too much difference really.
Could be better as its dumping the top rad heat straight out of the top but also could be detrimental as the front rad/fans are pushing the heat into the case. i suppose the only thing just pushing 'normal' air in is the rear 140mm rad


----------



## mirablr

Hello,
I'm new to the forum so I have a lot to learn but here's a few photos of my rig which is obviously featuring the Air540 that I built in a day yesterday so some things still have to change but it'll do for the time being. Anyways I would like to hear your opinions/questions and comments on this, and sorry for the picture quality, I just snapped a couple of fast pics on my phone


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirablr*
> 
> Hello,
> I'm new to the forum so I have a lot to learn but here's a few photos of my rig which is obviously featuring the Air540 that I built in a day yesterday so some things still have to change but it'll do for the time being. Anyways I would like to hear your opinions/questions and comments on this, and sorry for the picture quality, I just snapped a couple of fast pics on my phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Rotate your block 90 degrees. The channels need to run perpendicular to the die, instead of parallel. It might not matter much if your temps are already acceptable, but it might knock off a few C's or even up the temps across the cores.

That applies to my supremacy block...I actually dont know about that one specifically.


----------



## Jasecore

This just turned up today photos of rebuild to come


----------



## mytquinn

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Rotate your block 90 degrees. The channels need to run perpendicular to the die, instead of parallel. It might not matter much if your temps are already acceptable, but it might knock off a few C's or even up the temps across the cores.
> 
> That applies to my supremacy block...I actually dont know about that one specifically.


I was thinking the same, mostly because the tube between the cpu and gpu looks like a tight fit, this would give it a little more slack there. Not sure it's really an issue, but the angle the hose is coming into the GPU would worry me for leaks when the hose starts wearing in a little. Had this happen going into my res, lucky in the bottom of my case. Would be less fun over the GPU.


----------



## Jasecore

Not finish yet a bit more cable work to be done but she's up and running for testing already scrubbed .025 off my vcore settings so very happy so far







Sorry about the res on the pic It's off my phone


----------



## japemo

Hi everybody!!!

I'm very interesting in this case for a new mod. But I need this dimension (look here), Who could said me?

Thanks for all!!!


----------



## mirablr

From one end to another it's about 37cm give or take a few mm.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *japemo*
> 
> Hi everybody!!!
> 
> I'm very interesting in this case for a new mod. But I need this dimension (look here), Who could said me?
> 
> Thanks for all!!!


its 37cm roughly. a little bit over


----------



## tictoc

**edit** Looks like korruptedkaos beat me to it.









Not sure if you need the dimension from the rear mesh to front of case, or rear mesh to inside face at fan mounting location. Below dimensions are in millimeters.


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> **edit** Looks like korruptedkaos beat me to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you need the dimension from the rear mesh to front of case, or rear mesh to inside face at fan mounting location. Below dimensions are in millimeters.


yours are more accurate though!

I'll bow my head in shame now,









just kidding


----------



## tictoc

I have pretty much every imaginable dimension for the interior, since my upcoming build is going to be a little bit crowded. Once I have a little more free time, and the rest of my parts come in, I will be doing a proper build log.

Here's a teaser pic of my upcoming build in the Air 540.


----------



## korruptedkaos

cool, a mini itx shoved in there! that's the first ive seen in this case.


----------



## VoodooFarm

While were talking about shoving things in the case, has anyone managed to get an hdd cage in the second chamber, but not in the 5.25in bay? I know people hang their hdd's sideways on the rear cage part, but I really would like a bay. I saw some people talking about this cage a while back, was wondering if anyone made it fit or if it was possible. I just really need some mounts.

This is the cage I was referring to



Any input? I just dont feel like the hard drives are secure hanging sideways so I'd really enjoy something like that to hold them, but it doesn't seem like itd fit in the second chamber


----------



## tictoc

I made my own using the hdd trays from one of my old fractal cases. I added legs to the bottom of each tray, drilled the center panel, and have attached the mounts to the center panel with thumbscrews to make it slightly easier to swap out drives.

There is 120.6mm from the center panel to the inside face of the side panel.



**edit** Looks like the Rosewill cage above is 130mm wide, so I don't think it will fit. In addition to the width, I don't see how you could pull the drives out individually with the PSU installed.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I made my own using the hdd trays from one of my old fractal cases. I added legs to the bottom of each tray, drilled the center panel, and have attached the mounts to the center panel with thumbscrews to make it slightly easier to swap out drives.
> 
> There is 120.6mm from the center panel to the inside face of the side panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **edit** Looks like the Rosewill cage above is 130mm wide, so I don't think it will fit. In addition to the width, I don't see how you could pull the drives out individually with the PSU installed.


Slick throwing a mITX board over the PSU


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I made my own using the hdd trays from one of my old fractal cases. I added legs to the bottom of each tray, drilled the center panel, and have attached the mounts to the center panel with thumbscrews to make it slightly easier to swap out drives.
> 
> There is 120.6mm from the center panel to the inside face of the side panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **edit** Looks like the Rosewill cage above is 130mm wide, so I don't think it will fit. In addition to the width, I don't see how you could pull the drives out individually with the PSU installed.


My god you have so much stuff crammed in that second chamber you're taking advantage of that space as much as possible props to you.

Anyways yeah, seems like it wouldn't fit. I like your idea though. I'm not really sure what I'm going to do. Hopefully I'll see some more creative ways in the thread though.


----------



## noelani

Just ordered my new setup today and this is the case I ended up choose. I actually chose it because of this forum. It was the air 540 or the Level 10 from Thermaltake. I'm glad I went in the direction I did. Will Def. post pictures when I get it all set up. Went for a red/black scheme with the Razer Naga Molten Core edition and the Corsair Vengeance k70 Black keyboard. So excited!


----------



## VoodooFarm

Also, whats the PROPER way to take off the front grill? I usually just pull up, but I'm always afraid because it always sounds like something might snap like a clip. Is it just pull up and out or what? I clean my dust filter a lot so I just want to be sure


----------



## japemo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirablr*
> 
> From one end to another it's about 37cm give or take a few mm.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> its 37cm roughly. a little bit over


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> **edit** Looks like korruptedkaos beat me to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you need the dimension from the rear mesh to front of case, or rear mesh to inside face at fan mounting location. Below dimensions are in millimeters.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> yours are more accurate though!
> 
> I'll bow my head in shame now,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding


I needed wall to wall for 2 rads 360... I need 397 for S R1. Sheet!!!

Thanks people!!!!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *japemo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mirablr*
> 
> From one end to another it's about 37cm give or take a few mm.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> its 37cm roughly. a little bit over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> **edit** Looks like korruptedkaos beat me to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you need the dimension from the rear mesh to front of case, or rear mesh to inside face at fan mounting location. Below dimensions are in millimeters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> yours are more accurate though!
> 
> I'll bow my head in shame now,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I needed wall to wall for 2 rads 360... I need 397 for S R1. Sheet!!!
> 
> Thanks people!!!!
Click to expand...

You have an extra ~2.5 cm if you cut into the metal before you hit the front grill.


----------



## Leftfield2263

Here's Mine! Just got it over the weekend. I must admit, it was quite a burden trying to fit my H100i, 240mm rad and 120mm rad into this case and still have room to rout tubes w/o 45/90 degree fittings. In any case I am very satisfied with the result. No H100i tho =/ I think my loop is strong enough not to have it.

Tigerdirect had it and 3 cougar fans bundled for $129 USD ($79 after rebate) definitely a steal.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Bruticis

I'm still working on mine, sadly my CM Glacer was DOA so waiting for a replacement. Excuse the horrible image quality, all I had was my surface handy. I'll update when I finish with some better pics.


----------



## Friction

Add me to the list.

Here's a few pics of my finished build.


----------



## peaprotein

I first discovered this case while browsing Slickdeals and immediately fell in love with the exterior looks of it. When I saw the inside, I was even more in love. In my opinion, the concept of a dual chamber and keeping all the cables out of the 'air space' is genius. Computer cases should have been designed this way from day one and this case truly is revolutionary in that sense.

Anyways, I'm super excited to be getting mine in on Monday and it appears I will be the first in this forum to be attempting a dual Opteron workstation PC using large Noctua fans and using an SSI-EEB motherboard. I purchased the case out of excitement and verifying that it takes E-ATX size motherboards; only come to find out tonight that its the smaller E-ATX boards it officially is sized for. Nonetheless, it appears there is plenty of space for me to do some light modifying to add in those extra holes 2 inches to the right. I will certainly take pictures along the way and hopefully provide a showcase for anybody looking to push the limits on filling in the case. I won't have any fancy lights in it right away though... but I certainly wouldn't mind doing it!

Cheers, and I will be back here to update you all in a few days with pictures.


----------



## Danitsa

My updated setup


----------



## pdasterly

experimented with some led lights today, very ametuer but im happy with results.
Cheap leds from ebay($20 for 5M)
cheap soldering iron, the cheapest lol ($4) ebay also
cut old molex connector from old fan i had laying around
no previous soldering skills, messed up on the first two but was able to re-solder and make a good connection. Actually it's so easy a caveman can do it. Cant wait till the rest of my stuff comes in so I can finish my build.


----------



## SynchroSCP

There are some great videos on YouTube that show good solder techniques, worth a watch. It's a good skill to have if you're going to do a bit of moddin g and a lot of fun to make your own custom parts.


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> There are some great videos on YouTube that show good solder techniques, worth a watch. It's a good skill to have if you're going to do a bit of moddin g and a lot of fun to make your own custom parts.


yes Ive watched a few videos, it works and looks ok. You wont be able to see most of the lights when i put the other radiator in


----------



## Leftfield2263

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danitsa*
> 
> My updated setup


Like the vinyl. Where'd ya get it from? Just curious.


----------



## Danitsa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leftfield2263*
> 
> Like the vinyl. Where'd ya get it from? Just curious.


ebay


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FractinJex*
> 
> Hey all 540 air owners!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just finished my build or finished the customizing...decided to go with a NVidia colored theme kinda something difrent ;]


So I'm thinking about doing a colour scheme much like this one but using spray on bed-linder for the black on the outside of the case



Also might end up doing the same for my pump


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> So I'm thinking about doing a colour scheme much like this one but using spray on bed-linder for the black on the outside of the case
> 
> 
> 
> Also might end up doing the same for my pump


plasti dip works great too


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> plasti dip works great too


Plasti dip for the green, then I have to find a decent spray on bed-liner that'll work
Might either do Plasti dip for parts of the GPU and Mobo or get some model/hobby paint for smaller parts


----------



## jameyscott

I wish I would have gone with plasti dip. I've got a lot of sanding with a fine grit in my future...


----------



## njlovold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> Will the 280 fit in there with a 360 in the front? I havent measured that out but am curious now.
> 
> Well first, what is it you want the wc loop to do for you? In a system like Ineds, for a cpu and 2 gpus a stable 10C+ delta is fine (which I'm guessing is what his loop is) if it does what he wants then coolio. There is less room for overclocking and less efficiency than <10C delta but if its stable and noise level is acceptable then go for it. My point isn't to push you into over-building your loop for what you need but to design it for what you want. Being an EE I tend to over-think things like this but for my build which sits right next to me, I want a 5C delta with everthing at stock so I'm well under 10C with overclocks and the pump and fans on PWM control so I can't hear it unless I've been pushing it pretty hard while temps stay better than air cooling. The higher the delta the less efficient the loop is at removing heat and it drops off pretty fast past after certain point.


I just installed the 280 in the top along with a new pump/reservoir. Fit like a glove :] If I had anything larger than 30mm rads it wouldn't have fit though.


----------



## XtremeOcD

Just starting my build and wanted some feedback as to the parts i plan on using.

CASE : Air 540 of course
CPU : Intel I7 4790k
PSU : Corsair AX1100i
MOTHERBOARD : MSI Z97 9 AC
GPU : MSI GTX 770 OC TWIN FROZR
SSD: SAMSUNG 84O EVO 250 GB
HDD : Western Digital Black
RAM : corsair vengeance red
CPU Cooling : corsair H100i
FAN Controller : undecided

change stock front intake fans to 3 SP120 high performance
4 sp120 fans in push/pull for cooler
rear exhaust fan to AF140

is this the right combination of fans i should be using?

let me know what you think or if i should change anything. I plan on adding a second GPU as funds permitt


----------



## MrAnderson65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeOcD*
> 
> Just starting my build and wanted some feedback as to the parts i plan on using.
> 
> change stock front intake fans to 3 SP120 high performance
> 4 sp120 fans in push/pull for cooler
> rear exhaust fan to AF140
> 
> is this the right combination of fans i should be using?


You want SP fans on any radiator and everywhere else you want AF fans, so the front intake fans should be AF120s if there is no radiator.


----------



## MrAnderson65

Quick question for everyone who has painted the inside of their case:
Do you guys de-rivet the whole thing? Or just mask off parts and paint in stages?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrAnderson65*
> 
> You want SP fans on any radiator and everywhere else you want AF fans, so the front intake fans should be AF120s if there is no radiator.


SP optimized fans are not just for radiators. They are for any barriers including fan filters.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeOcD*
> 
> Just starting my build and wanted some feedback as to the parts i plan on using.
> 
> CASE : Air 540 of course
> CPU : Intel I7 4790k
> PSU : Corsair AX1100i
> MOTHERBOARD : MSI Z97 9 AC
> GPU : MSI GTX 770 OC TWIN FROZR
> SSD: SAMSUNG 84O EVO 250 GB
> HDD : Western Digital Black
> RAM : corsair vengeance red
> CPU Cooling : corsair H100i
> FAN Controller : undecided
> 
> change stock front intake fans to 3 SP120 high performance
> 4 sp120 fans in push/pull for cooler
> rear exhaust fan to AF140
> 
> is this the right combination of fans i should be using?
> 
> let me know what you think or if i should change anything. I plan on adding a second GPU as funds permitt


That's a fine set up. Although you won't need that much wattage with two 770s. I'd suggest going with a 850w-ish PSU like the AX860i. If you end up wanting to adventure into the world of custom water cooling, you'll already have the fans!


----------



## MrAnderson65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> SP optimized fans are not just for radiators. They are for any barriers including fan filters.


I stand corrected. My apologies. Is there any source for testing done in the Air 540 using AF vs. SP fans as the front intake with/without the dust filter?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrAnderson65*
> 
> I stand corrected. My apologies. Is there any source for testing done in the Air 540 using AF vs. SP fans as the front intake with/without the dust filter?


If you want to send me some AF120s and some air cooling, I'd love to.







I don't know if there is or not, but it's the rule of thumb I'm going off of. All static pressure fans do is push through barriers better than air flow optimized fans. Most assume this just means radiator, but it definitely means any barrier which means HDD caddies in the front of cases, air filters, etc etc.

EDIT: And no need to apologize man.


----------



## Friction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeOcD*
> 
> Just starting my build and wanted some feedback as to the parts i plan on using.
> 
> CASE : Air 540 of course
> CPU : Intel I7 4790k
> PSU : Corsair AX1100i
> MOTHERBOARD : MSI Z97 9 AC
> GPU : MSI GTX 770 OC TWIN FROZR
> SSD: SAMSUNG 84O EVO 250 GB
> HDD : Western Digital Black
> RAM : corsair vengeance red
> CPU Cooling : corsair H100i
> FAN Controller : undecided
> 
> change stock front intake fans to 3 SP120 high performance
> 4 sp120 fans in push/pull for cooler
> rear exhaust fan to AF140
> 
> is this the right combination of fans i should be using?
> 
> let me know what you think or if i should change anything. I plan on adding a second GPU as funds permitt


Any particular reason you are going with MSI for your motherboard? If you can afford it, I would go with the ASUS Maximus VII Formula. It's Black and Red and looks hotter in my opinion. It also has water cooling built in if you decide to go with a custom loop down the line.
The PSU you have chosen should be AX1200i as there is no 1100i, and personally that's overkill unless you are going to be expanding this system in the future. The AX760 would do fine here.
If your HDD is just for storage, then I would go with a WD Green.
Your choice of fans is fine, but I would go for the Quiet Editions instead of Performance Editions and the 3 intake fans at the front would be better of having AF series.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Friction*
> 
> Any particular reason you are going with MSI for your motherboard? If you can afford it, I would go with the ASUS Maximus VII Formula. It's Black and Red and looks hotter in my opinion. It also has water cooling built in if you decide to go with a custom loop down the line.
> The PSU you have chosen should be AX1200i as there is no 1100i, and personally that's overkill unless you are going to be expanding this system in the future. The AX760 would do fine here.
> If your HDD is just for storage, then I would go with a WD Green.
> Your choice of fans is fine, but I would go for the Quiet Editions instead of Performance Editions and the 3 intake fans at the front would be better of having AF series.


I somewhat agree. However, there is really no reason to spend more on the motherboard, especially considering how much the Formula is. Maybe the Hero, but the Formula is just too much in my opinion. I'd still suggest going with the 860 over the 760 though. Gives a little more headroom when overclocking, which I would assume he would be doing.









WD Greens are meh. I'd go with a Seagate personally. I know some people hate them, but I've never had a Seagate fail me. WD on the other hand... I've got a pile of broken blues.


----------



## Friction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I somewhat agree. However, there is really no reason to spend more on the motherboard, especially considering how much the Formula is. Maybe the Hero, but the Formula is just too much in my opinion. I'd still suggest going with the 860 over the 760 though. Gives a little more headroom when overclocking, which I would assume he would be doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WD Greens are meh. I'd go with a Seagate personally. I know some people hate them, but I've never had a Seagate fail me. WD on the other hand... I've got a pile of broken blues.


There's absolutely no reason to spend more, but as I said, if he intends to add a custom loop in the future the Maximus would be perfect for it.

I only suggested WD Green because he had already chosen a WD drive. I've personally had more luck with WD drives but I still purchase either WD or Seagate. In saying that, I have 2 x 2TB drives in my system right now. I usually go with whatever brand is the cheapest at the time.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Friction*
> 
> There's absolutely no reason to spend more, but as I said, if he intends to add a custom loop in the future the Maximus would be perfect for it.
> 
> I only suggested WD Green because he had already chosen a WD drive. I've personally had more luck with WD drives but I still purchase either WD or Seagate. In saying that, I have 2 x 2TB drives in my system right now. I usually go with whatever brand is the cheapest at the time.


That is true, but there is really no point to cooling the VRMs and whatever else the block covers on the Formula. It's mainly for bragging rights.

I've got 3x3TB in my main system right now.







That'll be changing shortly though as I'm going to finally build a proper NAS and throw these drives in it and then get some NAS drives as well since I plan on doing using Raid 0 for two drives so I can hopefully even have my games just on the NAS and access all of my games from any system in the house. (Hopefully)


----------



## Bruticis

Here's a few pics of my nearly complete build. I still need to do a few smaller things but it's not going to look as good as some of the amazing setups a lot of you others have posted. Also, desperately waiting for the 8xx line so I can get something more color coordinated with this build.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruticis*
> 
> Here's a few pics of my nearly complete build. I still need to do a few smaller things but it's not going to look as good as some of the amazing setups a lot of you others have posted. Also, desperately waiting for the 8xx line so I can get something more color coordinated with this build.


You could literally paint the yellow red, and it'd be good


----------



## Bruticis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> You could literally paint the yellow red, and it'd be good


I could but then I wouldn't have an excuse to upgrade to an 880!


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruticis*
> 
> I could but then I wouldn't have an excuse to upgrade to an 880!


I dont know about you, but my 780 lightning performs as well as a 780 ti stock.... not worth on a new GPU


----------



## Bruticis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I dont know about you, but my 780 lightning performs as well as a 780 ti stock.... not worth on a new GPU


Oh it's a great card, I love it. But I have urges to frequently (and unnecessarily) upgrade my stuff.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

I posted this over on the thread for my motherboard already. Thought I'd try a cross post here to get some more ideas.

I'm having an odd networking problem with my rig. It's been going on for several months now, and it's making me feel quite ignorant. I'm using an Asus Sabertooth Z77 with the integrated NIC.

Every time I boot into Windows (win 7 ultimate), at first I have no internet access. When I go into the Netowork and Sharing Center, it shows I have two active network connections. One will be joined to my local homegroup and shows as a Home Network and the other is not on the local homegroup and shows as a Public Network that I never setup. The two connections are both using the same integrated NIC and are clearly causing a conflict that windows cannot resolve.

For months I've been ignoring the problem and just disabling and reenabling the NIC device to fix the problem. Today I thought I'd finally get around to asking a question to see if anyone has any ideas what could be causing this and what I might be able to do to fix it properly.

Any ideas?


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I posted this over on the thread for my motherboard already. Thought I'd try a cross post here to get some more ideas.
> 
> I'm having an odd networking problem with my rig. It's been going on for several months now, and it's making me feel quite ignorant. I'm using an Asus Sabertooth Z77 with the integrated NIC.
> 
> Every time I boot into Windows (win 7 ultimate), at first I have no internet access. When I go into the Netowork and Sharing Center, it shows I have two active network connections. One will be joined to my local homegroup and shows as a Home Network and the other is not on the local homegroup and shows as a Public Network that I never setup. The two connections are both using the same integrated NIC and are clearly causing a conflict that windows cannot resolve.
> 
> For months I've been ignoring the problem and just disabling and reenabling the NIC device to fix the problem. Today I thought I'd finally get around to asking a question to see if anyone has any ideas what could be causing this and what I might be able to do to fix it properly.
> 
> Any ideas?


Did you install both on-board drivers and like a USB wireless adapter?


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Did you install both on-board drivers and like a USB wireless adapter?


Negative.

My desktop has no wireless NIC at all. The only NIC installed is the integrated one on my mobo.


----------



## Skye12977

Remove the driver and see if windows will reinstall it or download the driver from the mobo website.
Doubt it'll fix it, but it's worth a try
I had this problem but it was the result of on board wifi conflicting with a USB adapter that had similar drivers that worked for both


----------



## inedenimadam

Thought i might share my latest mod in progress. It might be a while before the finished product gets shown off...some bad dye has left all the components in my loop a gunked up mess. It is going to take me a while to get it all cleaned out and put back together. You can see the gunk on the tubing there...It was clear at one point. Might drop another 240 into the basement of the case now that the loop is down too...I already modded a flat plate down there


----------



## XtremeOcD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeOcD*
> 
> Just starting my build and wanted some feedback as to the parts i plan on using.
> 
> CASE : Air 540 of course
> CPU : Intel I7 4790k
> PSU : Corsair AX1100i
> MOTHERBOARD : MSI Z97 9 AC
> GPU : MSI GTX 770 OC TWIN FROZR
> SSD: SAMSUNG 84O EVO 250 GB
> HDD : Western Digital Black
> RAM : corsair vengeance red
> CPU Cooling : corsair H100i
> FAN Controller : undecided
> 
> change stock front intake fans to 3 SP120 high performance
> 4 sp120 fans in push/pull for cooler
> rear exhaust fan to AF140
> 
> is this the right combination of fans i should be using?
> 
> let me know what you think or if i should change anything. I plan on adding a second GPU as funds permitt


looks like i'm going to wait on a few purchases as the release of the new X99 boards and new intel cpu will be shortly arriving. can't wait to see whats in store on these new motherboards. now its going to make the choice even that much harder.

if i go the Z97 route i think i will go withe the asus maximus vii hero


----------



## Jugurnot

Hey there case owners. Quick question, is the side panel window flat, or is it slightly convex. I am asking becasue my friend got this case and I though it was strange the window was not flat.


----------



## Samoht

Hey guys,
I have seen some pictures of people laying the case on its power supply side, so that the window is facing upwards.
Has anybody noticed a change in temperatures of the components, because of that?
Cheers guys


----------



## Bruticis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Hey there case owners. Quick question, is the side panel window flat, or is it slightly convex. I am asking becasue my friend got this case and I though it was strange the window was not flat.


Mine's completely flat, at least as far as I can tell just eye-balling it.


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Hey there case owners. Quick question, is the side panel window flat, or is it slightly convex. I am asking becasue my friend got this case and I though it was strange the window was not flat.


Mines completely flat. But lots of people have had issues with the window, whether it comes with scratches or broken or in your case convex. Mine had scratches, but apparently rma'ing the window is a ***** so I just left it.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

I got around today and installed some white LED strips in my case, what do you guys think?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Side (with some cable-mess with cables here and there).


Side-front (here you can see some of the light-effect with the acrylic panels).


Top (a little trouble placing the power-cables for the lightning)


Front.



It might got a little sharp so I might have to do something about that (for example make a plate that covers the light so it get more "dimmed").


----------



## Impulses

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Mines completely flat. But lots of people have had issues with the window, whether it comes with scratches or broken or in your case convex. Mine had scratches, but apparently rma'ing the window is a ***** so I just left it.


I thought I read others just called up Corsair and they sent a new panel... Got lucky with mine, nothing was dislodged inside even tho UPS usually manhandles any big package I order.


----------



## Impulses

What's a good way to paint the plastic front face plate of a card reader so it matches the grey Air 540... I've got two to experiment with (one black & one white).


----------



## timmsy

So ive finally upgraded my EK 240 & 120 rads to Alphacool XT45 240 & 360 up front. temps have dropped considerbly now and im pretty chuffed with the look so far. Yes i know the alphacool sticker is wonky lol

Go to replace all my fans next, Rad fans will be the Corsair SP's and the rear 140 will be an AF. Then i'll probably swap out the tubing for some red stuff or maybe go with some solid clear tubing.
Also need to do some cable sleeving red/black and it'll be complete.


__
https://flic.kr/p/ox5Efz


----------



## dXsL

hi, I've some newbie questions here, so pls bear with me (I'm just new to this particular case, NOT new to modding or OC)

I've been reading, searching in this forum, googling and youtubing for days now. I found a lot information but not all...

1. Surely someone has modded the right (back) area to fit several 3,5 disks with some kind of air flow. Any links?

2. A dust filter on the right side (PSU air intake) seems missing. I found some standard 140 mm by Akasa or Silverstone or is there something better?

3. I was unable to find a mod for an air intake on the left side (e.g. modify the window to suit a nice 200 mm fan air intake for dual or triple GPUs). Anyone?

tnx Michael


----------



## timmsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dXsL*
> 
> hi, I've some newbie questions here, so pls bear with me (I'm just new to this particular case, NOT new to modding or OC)
> 
> I've been reading, searching in this forum, googling and youtubing for days now. I found a lot information but not all...
> 
> 1. Surely someone has modded the right (back) area to fit several 3,5 disks with some kind of air flow. Any links?
> 
> 2. A dust filter on the right side (PSU air intake) seems missing. I found some standard 140 mm by Akasa or Silverstone or is there something better?
> 
> 3. I was unable to find a mod for an air intake on the left side (e.g. modify the window to suit a nice 200 mm fan air intake for dual or triple GPUs). Anyone?
> 
> tnx Michael


I think all have been covered somewhere in this thread. Cant point you to which page though. Crab a cuppa and start fro mthe begining i guess lol


----------



## mirablr

I don't know about the first thing but a company called DEMCifilter makes custom fan filters for this case among hundreds of others and the airflow from the front fans should be enough to cool multiple cards but most people who have such setups have gone with watercooling anyways


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dXsL*
> 
> hi, I've some newbie questions here, so pls bear with me (I'm just new to this particular case, NOT new to modding or OC)
> 
> I've been reading, searching in this forum, googling and youtubing for days now. I found a lot information but not all...
> 
> 1. Surely someone has modded the right (back) area to fit several 3,5 disks with some kind of air flow. Any links?
> 
> 2. A dust filter on the right side (PSU air intake) seems missing. I found some standard 140 mm by Akasa or Silverstone or is there something better?
> 
> 3. I was unable to find a mod for an air intake on the left side (e.g. modify the window to suit a nice 200 mm fan air intake for dual or triple GPUs). Anyone?
> 
> tnx Michael


1. look through the pictures
2. not entirely needed but http://www.demcifilter.com/c198/Air-540.aspx
3. Attaching a fan to the side takes away from the look imho, but if you do a fan I'd suggest a 120m or 140mm with a dust filter (4 if you really want fans.....). Anything bigger and it just wouldn't look good


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Hey there case owners. Quick question, is the side panel window flat, or is it slightly convex. I am asking becasue my friend got this case and I though it was strange the window was not flat.


First time I have heard this. Do you mind posting some photos of that side panel? I'm curious how noticeable the bent is.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> First time I have heard this. Do you mind posting some photos of that side panel? I'm curious how noticeable the bent is.


Ill see what I can do, as it is not my case that is in question. The panel is very noticeably convex, bows outward and covers almost the entire window.

I have asked my friend to send me a pic, or log on here and visit this thread.


----------



## pdasterly

Will a phobya g changer 360 radiator fit the front of this case?
i can get a good deal on one. phobya website only has pics and the one on frozencpu is different


----------



## jameyscott

Depends on your graphics card length and if you are willing to lose the the hotswap bay closest to the front of the case.


----------



## pdasterly

well going in i don't want to lose swap bay. Im trading it for a ek xtx240


----------



## jameyscott

It would be fine for 2.5 inch drives, but not for 3.5. Choose wisely!







I just use that hotswap bay for my SSD since I have the pump and res where the 2.5 inch drive caddy is.


----------



## d3vour3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> My god you have so much stuff crammed in that second chamber you're taking advantage of that space as much as possible props to you.
> 
> Anyways yeah, seems like it wouldn't fit. I like your idea though. I'm not really sure what I'm going to do. Hopefully I'll see some more creative ways in the thread though.


you could get 5.25-3.5" bay convertors. i got one for mine , a Silverstone (SST-SDP10B) that fits a 3.5hdd and 2x2.5 ssds.

PicPIC


----------



## d3vour3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> well going in i don't want to lose swap bay. Im trading it for a ek xtx240


get a 280 rad. fit one top and bottom. actually works out to be more surface area then 240 + 360 rads.


----------



## pdasterly

doesn't fit, disappointed. Im gonna trade back and just use the 240 unless something else comes up


----------



## pdasterly

which 360 radiator fits without case modification?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> which 360 radiator fits without case modification?


A alphacool xt45 would fit without modification. Technically the ut60 dies, but you do lose the hot swap bay because the fittings have to go in the bottom.


----------



## pdasterly

would xspc ex360 work?


----------



## dejahboi

I'm gonna up this because that was the same exact question i was about to ask lol


----------



## pdasterly

just searched thread for info, is there a 360 that will fit up front and retain use of both swap bays


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> just searched thread for info, is there a 360 that will fit up front and retain use of both swap bays


I have an EK XTX 360 up front. I moved the holes up for the screws and was able to retain usage with the ports at bottom. I have since modded a flat bottom, so I cant take a picture to show.


----------



## pdasterly

looking for more plug n play. The 540 air is advertised as having lots of room but seems like that room ran out quickly


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> looking for more plug n play. The 540 air is advertised as having lots of room but seems like that room ran out quickly


A thinner radiator will have less issues clearing. Particularly if you put a 90 on the ports. It is not a huge case, just wide.


----------



## pdasterly

link? cc in hand


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> link? cc in hand


depends on what type of fin density and brand you want. I like EK PE rads. Thin and high fin density, and somewhat more attractive than the XTX stuff.

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/radiators-fans-accessories/radiators/ek-coolstream-pe-360-triple.html

Like Jameyscott said, a XT45 should clear and leave the hotswap if you want a thicker rad, but I do not know for personal experience.


----------



## pdasterly

honestly i dont have preference as long as it fits and not lose the hot swap bay. oh btw something cheap


----------



## mirablr

Well i have an Alphacool st30 but my hdd and ssd are in the back compartment but i imagine that the hotswap would still be usable. Just to be sure Id attach a 90° fitting on the radiator.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Ok I got a quick question.

I've got a H110 on my CPU and a Kraken x60 on my GPU.
If I was to move them back into my Air 540 what would be the best way to configure this?

The RAD on the GPU pumps out a lot of hot air and would love to exhaust it, but then it will be getting the air are from the CPU RAD.
If I have them both exhausting the case will be staved of air, anyone got any good ideas.

I will have 2 3.5" hard drives that may need to be mounted on the bottom, or I could try the screw them to the mesh mod I've seen here.

Thanks guys..


----------



## timmsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> Like Jameyscott said, a XT45 should clear and leave the hotswap if you want a thicker rad, but I do not know for personal experience.


I can confirm that the xt45 does fit in the front but you WILL lose the space for a 3.5 in the front hot swap bay. i run my ssd fine in this bit though so no issue there.

both my rads are the xt45s and i think if you fit some 90 degree bends you might get away with it


__
https://flic.kr/p/ox5Efz


__
https://flic.kr/p/ox5Efz


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timmsy*
> 
> I can confirm that the xt45 does fit in the front but you WILL lose the space for a 3.5 in the front hot swap bay. i run my ssd fine in this bit though so no issue there.
> 
> both my rads are the xt45s and i think if you fit some 90 degree bends you might get away with it
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/ox5Efz
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/ox5Efz


I might've just found a 45 for the front of my case, debating on either getting a cheap pump for around 50$ or the good d5 for 160$


----------



## timmsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I might've just found a 45 for the front of my case, debating on either getting a cheap pump for around 50$ or the good d5 for 160$


Just get a D5!

nothing compares to it IMO. so glad i didnt bother with anything less when i did mine. can pick them up fairly cheap on eBay i think.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timmsy*
> 
> Just get a D5!
> 
> nothing compares to it IMO. so glad i didnt bother with anything less when i did mine. can pick them up fairly cheap on eBay i think.


Idk if I'd want to order one of these off ebay...

Maybe off here though. But getting a cheap XSPC pump and doing some custom fitting as a temp use for a year or so for 50$, instead of the d5 160$


----------



## timmsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Idk if I'd want to order one of these off ebay...
> 
> Maybe off here though. But getting a cheap XSPC pump and doing some custom fitting as a temp use for a year or so for 50$, instead of the d5 160$


not used one of those EK pump res setups before so cant comment but im tempted to get the res/pump mounting so i can change my seperate d5 pump and ek res into one of these. they look fairly good although you do loose a bit of throughput using one.

Ive never had any issues bying Watercooling stuff from eBay (in the UK anyway) both of my rads are used eBay items but look perfectly new almost. IDK what its like where you are but if its a good enough price it might be worth a punt.


----------



## inedenimadam

what do you guys think about the exterior mounted res?


----------



## jameyscott

I think it looks pretty good plus it'll be easy to monitor water levels! I thought about doing something similar, but I think I'm just going to do an acryllic mod on the dual 5.25 bays to showcase my reservoir/pump combo.

Tonight I'll be updating the owner's list again!









Do you guys have any suggestions for the OP? Like, radiator support, fan suggestions, etc etc?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I think it looks pretty good plus it'll be easy to monitor water levels! I thought about doing something similar, but I think I'm just going to do an acryllic mod on the dual 5.25 bays to showcase my reservoir/pump combo.
> 
> Tonight I'll be updating the owner's list again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys have any suggestions for the OP? Like, radiator support, fan suggestions, etc etc?


Maybe a mod highlight section. For folks looking at what is possible in the case with a little effort. Stuff that only applies to this case.

Some ideas would be:
Flat bottom mod
HDD to rear mesh
Painted mesh
Laid on side
Radiator in floor

Maybe a quick how to on:
Removing the mesh for painting
Removing the plastic for painting
Properly removing the SSD tray
Removing the 5 1/4 bay
How to remove/insert the hotswap (hopefully) without breaking the tabs.

Just a though...I wont be offended in the least if you dont use my ideas. I like the radiator support idea, maybe mention the caveats of having the larger radiators and hot swaps.


----------



## jameyscott

Those all sound like great ideas! I might even do a video on it to put in the OP


----------



## Skye12977

The filter seller link
radiator support


----------



## Samoht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samoht*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I have seen some pictures of people laying the case on its power supply side, so that the window is facing upwards.
> Has anybody noticed a change in temperatures of the components, because of that? Especially while air cooling.
> Cheers guys


Anyone?


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Idk if I'd want to order one of these off ebay...
> 
> Maybe off here though. But getting a cheap XSPC pump and doing some custom fitting as a temp use for a year or so for 50$, instead of the d5 160$


Hehe...ordered that same part, just arrived 10 minutes ago. Going to re-purpose the H220X to my protools rig and put my D5 back in the game for my gaming rig with that top/res setup. Hoping it fits in the mesh in the back of the mobo side under the gpu, not really a fan of putting a res over the PSU in back but will have to if it wont work there. I run my ssd and hdd's in the back so dont care about the hot swap bays, when I go sli I plan on modding the bottom for another 240 rad anyway but will get to that down the road.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samoht*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Samoht*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I have seen some pictures of people laying the case on its power supply side, so that the window is facing upwards.
> Has anybody noticed a change in temperatures of the components, because of that? Especially while air cooling.
> Cheers guys
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone?
Click to expand...

Theoretically...air inside the case is moving fast enough that convection will have very little effect on the air inside. With that said, other things may come into play, like the possibility of recycling hot air if your rear exhaust and top intake are now both touching a wall. The quickest way to find out is to grab something to space the case off the floor a bit and turn that sucker over and compare.


----------



## peaprotein

*Can this case hold a true E-ATX 12x13 SSI-EEB motherboard??? Yes it can! And with minimal modding ( only 4 holes to drill







).*

This isn't the prettiest setup in the thread, but I hope that it helps others and answers a lot of questions for others that need a *GREAT* workstation/mining/server case. I fell in love with the dual chamber concept when I first encountered it, and it proved to be as good as advertised.

These pics show where the holes need to be drilled so that an SSI-EEB form motherboard can rest properly in the case. There are 4 holes to drill. The 5th hole cannot be drilled in the lower right corner as it falls in the cable hole (see the triangle in the first picture). I found a solution to this by leaving the rubber grommet in place and then using a plastic standoff. It may vary and depend on the standoff, but you want to create a standoff that has a wide bottom so that it rests on top of the grommet.



These pics show an older 'traditional' E-ATX motherboard (13 x 12 ).



These pics show the ASUS KGPE-D16 sitting in the case by itself.



You can see the missing grommet. I ended up putting it back in as it helped provide support for the plastic standoff. The plastic standoff can be seen in the pictures. I had to trim the part of the standoff that would normally secure to the metal. In the end, it works great to prevent down pressure from cracking the board while the other 8 screws are properly securing it to the case.



You can see that everything is fitting tightly, but still very comfortable in the case. Mind you, these are the large Noctua NH-U12DO A3 fans. They will have 120mm fans attached to them.



Close quarters on the right side! But it all fits...



Various pictures showing how it all fits in. I couldn't be more pleased with the end results. Now I just need to make it look pretty with some LED lighting. Any suggestions???



You can see the nice air flow from the sides and the top. The orange Cougar fans blow into the sides of the fins of the Noctua's. The top Corsair fans exhaust the air that the Noctua fan's are pushing into them. Before I got this case, I had a Silverstone TJ06 which was a very large full size ATX case. It served many years, but when I put in two 115 watt Opterons the air flow that the case provided was far from optimal. The cabling from all the components and the power supply caused the air to stagnate and left no room for the large Noctua CPU coolers. I was idling at 30 - 35C. I now idle 20- 23C. The large drop is the result of many factors, but it starts with the case. The dual chamber concept allows for optimal air flow and room to put in large coolers.



The final result!


----------



## Vario

Looks good, which opteron model are you running?


----------



## XtremeOcD

original build plans

CASE : Air 540 of course
CPU : Intel I7 4790k
PSU : Corsair AX1200i
MOTHERBOARD : MSI Z97 9 AC
GPU : MSI GTX 770 OC TWIN FROZR
SSD: SAMSUNG 84O EVO 250 GB
HDD : Western Digital Black
RAM : corsair vengeance red
CPU Cooling : corsair H100i
FAN Controller : undecided

New build plans

CASE : Air 540 of course
CPU : Intel I7 4790k
PSU : Corsair AX1200i
MOTHERBOARD : ASUS Maximux VII Formula
GPU : ASUS GTX 780 Poseiden
SSD: SAMSUNG 84O EVO 250 GB
HDD : Western Digital
RAM : corsair vengeance red
CPU Cooling : RayStorm D5 Photon RX240 V3 Kit
FAN Controller : undecided

changed to better MB after several suggestions and went with a better cooling system with expansion room. I will be only running one GPU for now but do plan on a second in the near future. In regards to a power supply will the corsair ax860i be enough or should i go one step up to the 1200

i can't wait to get started . i need to get a drool bib for when i see all these shiny new parts in the store . lol


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeOcD*
> 
> original build plans
> 
> CASE : Air 540 of course
> CPU : Intel I7 4790k
> PSU : Corsair AX1200i
> MOTHERBOARD : MSI Z97 9 AC
> GPU : MSI GTX 770 OC TWIN FROZR
> SSD: SAMSUNG 84O EVO 250 GB
> HDD : Western Digital Black
> RAM : corsair vengeance red
> CPU Cooling : corsair H100i
> FAN Controller : undecided
> 
> New build plans
> 
> CASE : Air 540 of course
> CPU : Intel I7 4790k
> PSU : Corsair AX1200i
> MOTHERBOARD : ASUS Maximux VII Formula
> GPU : ASUS GTX 780 Poseiden
> SSD: SAMSUNG 84O EVO 250 GB
> HDD : Western Digital
> RAM : corsair vengeance red
> CPU Cooling : RayStorm D5 Photon RX240 V3 Kit
> FAN Controller : undecided
> 
> changed to better MB after several suggestions and went with a better cooling system with expansion room. I will be only running one GPU for now but do plan on a second in the near future. In regards to a power supply will the corsair ax860i be enough or should i go one step up to the 1200
> 
> i can't wait to get started . i need to get a drool bib for when i see all these shiny new parts in the store . lol


Even the 860i will be overkill.
Are you going to block the 780 as well? Might want an extra radiator if the GPU is going to be in the loop.


----------



## pdasterly

finally some progress. I need a 360 radiator that won't lose hot swap bay, I have ex240 up top. Does anyone know which xspc radiator will fit up front(idc if fans are mounted on exterior of case) otherwise im looking at the st30 but i rather keep everything uniform


----------



## Skye12977

Actually really cool to see the E-ATX inside of this case


----------



## jameyscott

So... look what is going in my system.


----------



## XtremeOcD

the GPU comes ready for water cooling. I will be starting by running the CPU and MB in a loop then as funds come in add a second cooler for the GPU


----------



## XtremeOcD

found some great ideas to brighten up the board and cpu waterblock





this will be a must do on my list !

one more quick question regarding the fans. when switching to the sp versions do i want the PWM versions or the regular ones


----------



## peaprotein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vario*
> 
> Looks good, which opteron model are you running?


Thanks! I'm running Opteron 6274's.


----------



## Alxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> finally some progress. I need a 360 radiator that won't lose hot swap bay, I have ex240 up top. Does anyone know which xspc radiator will fit up front(idc if fans are mounted on exterior of case) otherwise im looking at the st30 but i rather keep everything uniform


I have an ST30 and its doing it well with the right hotswap occupied by my hard drive; push/pull with sp120 inside and af120s outside, kinda tight fit for the hdd but it works


----------



## pdasterly

im set on the ex360, just finishing up my order cause i know i will want something else


----------



## goodenough88

Can someone refresh my memory, what size motherboard can I fit into this case while running an ST30 240mm rad with push/pull fans on top & ST30 360mm rad with push/pull fans in front?

Can I fit an E-ATX board or will the top rad & fans block off access to some of the connections? Looking at possibly putting in a Haswell-E setup with 2 or 3 GPU's in the near future.


----------



## mirablr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodenough88*
> 
> Can someone refresh my memory, what size motherboard can I fit into this case while running an ST30 240mm rad with push/pull fans on top & ST30 360mm rad with push/pull fans in front?
> 
> Can I fit an E-ATX board or will the top rad & fans block off access to some of the connections? Looking at possibly putting in a Haswell-E setup with 2 or 3 GPU's in the near future.


height wise you have about 5mm with that setup but regular atx is about as far as you can go with that fan/radiator setup, but in my opinion you dont need push/pull with a 30mm thick radiator anyways.


----------



## goodenough88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirablr*
> 
> height wise you have about 5mm with that setup but regular atx is about as far as you can go with that fan/radiator setup, but in my opinion you dont need push/pull with a 30mm thick radiator anyways.


Interesting. How come i don't need the push/pull config? I thought that was the config to use whenever possible?


----------



## XtremeOcD

why not cut a hole in front of case below 5.25 bays and mount resevoir in front of case


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeOcD*
> 
> why not cut a hole in front of case below 5.25 bays and mount resevoir in front of case


I did that a few days ago


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodenough88*
> 
> Interesting. How come i don't need the push/pull config? I thought that was the config to use whenever possible?


push pull really does not net a whole lot more C's, particularly on thin rads, or low density rads.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I did that a few days ago


I'm curious, how do you take apart the fans to colour them/is there different paint you should use for fans?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I did that a few days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious, how do you take apart the fans to colour them/is there different paint you should use for fans?
Click to expand...

For the 140 in the back I did not take it apart, as I couldn't see a way. I masked off everything I did not want sprayed and used Krylon spray paint.

I have some higher quality fans that have a retention ring around the center post, and the blade assembly can be removed, but I really dont think it is possible with the fans that came with the case.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> For the 140 in the back I did not take it apart, as I couldn't see a way. I masked off everything I did not want sprayed and used Krylon spray paint.
> 
> I have some higher quality fans that have a retention ring around the center post, and the blade assembly can be removed, but I really dont think it is possible with the fans that came with the case.


I actually just pushed on the inner part of the fan blade and it popped right off with a popping sound. No real work or disassembley needed


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> For the 140 in the back I did not take it apart, as I couldn't see a way. I masked off everything I did not want sprayed and used Krylon spray paint.
> 
> I have some higher quality fans that have a retention ring around the center post, and the blade assembly can be removed, but I really dont think it is possible with the fans that came with the case.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually just pushed on the inner part of the fan blade and it popped right off with a popping sound. No real work or disassembley needed
Click to expand...

Well that is good to know! I tried that, but I guess I did not utilize enough pressure. You should tell @jameyscott about it, since I think that might be a good piece of info to put in the first post, assuming you did it to one of the original 140s right?


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Well that is good to know! I tried that, but I guess I did not utilize enough pressure. You should tell @jameyscott about it, since I think that might be a good piece of info to put in the first post, assuming you did it to one of the original 140s right?


Yes, I actually did it with 2 of them.
Can't take pictures at the moment, but anyone that can would help


----------



## MasterToxoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> Hehe...ordered that same part, just arrived 10 minutes ago. Going to re-purpose the H220X to my protools rig and put my D5 back in the game for my gaming rig with that top/res setup. Hoping it fits in the mesh in the back of the mobo side under the gpu, not really a fan of putting a res over the PSU in back but will have to if it wont work there. I run my ssd and hdd's in the back so dont care about the hot swap bays, when I go sli I plan on modding the bottom for another 240 rad anyway but will get to that down the road.


@SynchroSCP did you get the x-res from ek to fit in front on the gpu's? I'm thinking about doing the same thing if it fits (debating between 100mm amd 140mm)

Long time lurker here and i will probably post some stuff with my corsair case in here soon!


----------



## Skye12977

Anyone good with diagrams?
I'm trying to figure out the best way to do a setup where I'm using s 360mm (45 think) rad in the front, a CPU clock where the intake is on the bottom of the block and then the EK pump above the PSU or below the 5.25 cages (mine are removed)
Things would be set in motion about 2 weeks from now, so looking to see if anyone can help lol


----------



## MasterToxoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Anyone good with diagrams?
> I'm trying to figure out the best way to do a setup where I'm using s 360mm (45 think) rad in the front, a CPU clock where the intake is on the bottom of the block and then the EK pump above the PSU or below the 5.25 cages (mine are removed)
> Things would be set in motion about 2 weeks from now, so looking to see if anyone can help lol


Personally i would put the pump below the optical drive because i would be paranoid in case of a leak or anything like that. If that is the "case" (lawl), i would have output from pump to front rad, then to cpu then feed the tube to the back of case and into the pump. The less tubing you use, the better (from a fluid dynamics perspective)


----------



## AlBhedPT

This is my current build =)

i7-4770k Processor Oc'ed to 4.3ghz
Corsair H110 Liquid Cpu Cooler
EVGA GTX 660 Ti FTW
Corsair Vengeance Pro Red 8GB DDR3 2300Mhz Kit (2x4GB)
Asus Maximus VII Hero
SSD OCZ Agility 3 120 GB
2 HDD's 500GB each
750W Nox Pulsar PSU


----------



## mytquinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterToxoa*
> 
> @SynchroSCP did you get the x-res from ek to fit in front on the gpu's? I'm thinking about doing the same thing if it fits (debating between 100mm amd 140mm)
> 
> Long time lurker here and i will probably post some stuff with my corsair case in here soon!


I mounted this in front of the gpus: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_318_666&products_id=40798

Has mounting holes in the back that work perfectly with the EK antivibration mount kit. Just need to drill a couple holes and it works perfect. Also short enough to leave the rear exhaust fan.


----------



## XtremeOcD

does anyone know if a XSPC Photon 170 Tube Glass Cylinder Reservoir / Pump Combo (D5 Vario) will fit above the ssd cage mounted to the back or will i have to remove the cage and relocate it.

the dimensions of the unit are 250 x 85 x 85mm. Just ordered my case so if anyone has those measurements from the top of the ssd cage to the top of the case (thats usable) would be much appreciated


----------



## MasterToxoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mytquinn*
> 
> I mounted this in front of the gpus: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_318_666&products_id=40798
> 
> Has mounting holes in the back that work perfectly with the EK antivibration mount kit. Just need to drill a couple holes and it works perfect. Also short enough to leave the rear exhaust fan.


Thank you for the heads up! Unfortunately, I ordered my parts earlier today before I saw your post. The only thing missing is the CPU Water block :/


----------



## Alxz

My air 540 finally arrived












XSPC 170 Photon DDC fits nicely (i didn't drill any hole, just used a screw for the botom and kinda zip-tied it to the rear fan grill). There is enough space for any slim SLI bridge for my 670


----------



## Strileckifunk

I've been thinking about switching to this case from my Phantom 410. Wish I could find the silver model in person, but all my local Tiger Direct carries is the white model.


----------



## mirablr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeOcD*
> 
> does anyone know if a XSPC Photon 170 Tube Glass Cylinder Reservoir / Pump Combo (D5 Vario) will fit above the ssd cage mounted to the back or will i have to remove the cage and relocate it.
> 
> the dimensions of the unit are 250 x 85 x 85mm. Just ordered my case so if anyone has those measurements from the top of the ssd cage to the top of the case (thats usable) would be much appreciated


Well i have a 150mm res on a ddc that sits on top of my psu and it barely fits but i also run my tubing in such a way that it comes from upper radiator to the top of the res. I guess you could leave 1ssd cage but certainly not all of them. If you run your setup so that your inlet is also on the pump it would fit but not any other way.


----------



## Eventorizon

2 Questions here...

1: Does anyone know if it is possible to squeeze in three 140mm fans into the front of the case? The vertical space seems to be there but with no actual case to measure and see if new mount points can be created its a total guess. I have a milling machine so serious mods are possible but I would rather not if I can avoid it.

2: How easily removed are the sections of the case that don't come away when you take off the main panels? I am looking to do an exterior respray so pieces like the boarder to the window panel and the section that covers the 5 1/4" bays would need to come off.

Some amazing builds on here. Most seem to ignore the whole Air thing and go liquid! The lengths people go to to Overclock!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eventorizon*
> 
> 2 Questions here...
> 
> 1: Does anyone know if it is possible to squeeze in three 140mm fans into the front of the case? The vertical space seems to be there but with no actual case to measure and see if new mount points can be created its a total guess. I have a milling machine so serious mods are possible but I would rather not if I can avoid it.
> 
> 2: How easily removed are the sections of the case that don't come away when you take off the main panels? I am looking to do an exterior respray so pieces like the boarder to the window panel and the section that covers the 5 1/4" bays would need to come off.
> 
> Some amazing builds on here. Most seem to ignore the whole Air thing and go liquid! The lengths people go to to Overclock!


The first question is touchy, I have three 120mms in the front, and I dont see where the extra 60mm would come from with 140s...not saying it could not be done, because I dont know...just that I dont know if THAT would be a mod I would attempt on this case.

The plastic parts have a couple small screws and then tool-less retention clips. Just undo the screws and then pull on it a bit and it will come off. The 5 1/4 bay can be removed with thumbscrews once the right side front is removed.


----------



## PS13

3x 140mm fans WILL fit in the front with a little modding, re-drilling the holes and finding a way to space out the very top and very bottom fan holes so they can be screwed in because of the bulge on the inside of the front of this case. also i'm thinking of playing with the idea of two Silverstone SST- AP181 fans in the front, with a little bit of cutting.


----------



## XtremeOcD

looks like i will have more clearance with the EK Pump/res combo


----------



## XtremeOcD

sounds like it should work then. the top inlet on the photon res would be extended just enough so that i could make a hole in top of case and have it capped off flush with the case for filling


----------



## Eventorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The first question is touchy, I have three 120mms in the front, and I dont see where the extra 60mm would come from with 140s...not saying it could not be done, because I dont know...just that I dont know if THAT would be a mod I would attempt on this case.
> 
> The plastic parts have a couple small screws and then tool-less retention clips. Just undo the screws and then pull on it a bit and it will come off. The 5 1/4 bay can be removed with thumbscrews once the right side front is removed.


Thanks for the info. I actually found a video on youtube of someone breaking it right down to the chassis for a respray on every part so I know excatly what you mean. As for the fans, well I will just have to break out the drill and then Dremel.


----------



## igrease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eventorizon*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I actually found a video on youtube of someone breaking it right down to the chassis for a respray on every part so I know excatly what you mean. As for the fans, well I will just have to break out the drill and then Dremel.


Link to said video?


----------



## formula m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GerAir540*
> 
> Here some new photos of my build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im looking forward to get some new pair of fans for my h105.
> Noiseblocker Blacksilent Pro or Eloops.
> Also ill maybe get a second pair of my ram sticks to fill the empty slots.
> And maybe ill do some custom wiring, the bitfenix extensions just dont look that nice.
> 
> Hope you like it


Nice and clean..

What is the material used for the blue covers..?


----------



## Friction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *formula m*
> 
> Nice and clean..
> 
> What is the material used for the blue covers..?


That would be some Blue Carbon Fiber Vinyl Wrap. You can grab if ebay http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR2.TRC1.A0.H0.Xblue+carbon+fiber+vinyl+wap&_nkw=blue+carbon+fiber+vinyl+wap&_sacat=0


----------



## d3vour3r

to answer some common questions here

you can fit a alphacool xt45 360 rad in the front in push config. you will lose use of the hot swap bay and will need to mount fans on outer shell of case (under front grill). you may be able to install a 30mm rad and still use hotswap bay but I cant confirm this.

you can fit a ek xres 140 and d5 pump combo and the back compartment above the psu, but the ssd cage will need to be removed/repositioned

if you are not using a 5.25" bay, buy a hdd bracket for it. they are cheap and a great way to add more storage and will make up for one of the hot swaps not being able to be used.

you can fit a 240mm rad up top with a 360 rad front, but not a 280mm rad. you can fit a 280mm rad top and front at same time. bear in mind 2x 280 rads have more surface area the a 240+360 rad and would be more effective cooling. you can also have them both push pull if the rad isn't massively thick.

hopefully this helps a few people.


----------



## Strileckifunk

I decided that I'm going with the silver steel edition as soon as this weeks check clears. Also have the Sentry 3 fan controller on the way









Now to decide if I should grab another 7970 ghz or sell this one to pick up a 290x 4gb


----------



## XtremeOcD

that solves my problem on what pump/res combo will fit. was going to go with the proton 170 from XSPC but with an overall height of 250mm it won't fit. thanks for the info regarding what will fit


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3vour3r*
> 
> you can fit a 240mm rad up top with a 360 rad front, but not a 280mm rad. you can fit a 280mm rad top and front at same time. bear in mind 2x 280 rads have more surface area the a 240+360 rad and would be more effective cooling. you can also have them both push pull if the rad isn't massively thick.
> 
> hopefully this helps a few people.


Thanks for the info, very helpful. Does anyone know if you opt for a 280 in front can you mount 3x120 fans on the outside front of the case? Purely for aesthetics you understand







Thanks.

Cheers.


----------



## pdasterly

ex240 + ex 360
Had to open up holes on front on case for the ex360, simple enough
ordered crossflow radiator by accident, ugh. Still fits thankfully
Used xspc 90 degree fittings on ex360, front hot swap bay fully functional. I have three fan on the outside of case for the ex360. Hope this makes it easy for the next person


spend so much money i dont even care anymore


----------



## Sgtdarkness

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2149361/width/200/height/400[/IMG][/IMG][/IMG][/IMG][/IMG]Hey there everyone, I just purchased a Carbide Air 540 ( white ) approx 2 weeks ago. Upon arrival I noticed the windowed panel was defective, the acrylic is "curved" or "bubbled". I have already contacted Corsair once about this issue, they sent out a replacement annnnd instead of a white panel they sent a black one that is more defective than the white one... Not only is the panel curved on this one too but one of the corners is bent over at the rear making it unable to close. Has anyone else experienced anything like this? I'm really disappointed with this case so far.. *sigh* I was expecting the same level of quality in this case as the AX1200i that's sitting in the rear compartment. Going to call Corsair again tomorrow and see what they say. Wish me luck ?


----------



## igrease

This has been bugging me for awhile now. I don't know if it is the Window Panel itself or the holes in the case aren't lined up properly but it never fits uniform. I have a noticeable gap and it makes me go "uhg!" every time I look at my pc. I have tried screwing in the thumb-screws as tight as they go but nothing works.


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> This has been bugging me for awhile now. I don't know if it is the Window Panel itself or the holes in the case aren't lined up properly but it never fits uniform. I have a noticeable gap and it makes me go "uhg!" every time I look at my pc. I have tried screwing in the thumb-screws as tight as they go but nothing works.


Its a cheap case, mine won't line up after i pulled whole thing apart


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterToxoa*
> 
> @SynchroSCP did you get the x-res from ek to fit in front on the gpu's? I'm thinking about doing the same thing if it fits (debating between 100mm amd 140mm)
> 
> Long time lurker here and i will probably post some stuff with my corsair case in here soon!


No, unfortunately there isn't room with the 780ti installed. I tried a couple of different ways and none were all that great. I mounted it over the psu and just put a couple pieces of foam under it to protect any leaks from getting to the PSU. I was really on the verge of cutting out the bottom hot swap panel with a dremel which would have made enough room, but I like using drives there.

What a nice pump/res combo though...its bigger than it looks in the pictures, was super easy to get the loop bled and topped off and the 655-B is dead silent while moving a good amount of water. The only downside is that with covers installed I can't see the water level but that's not as big a deal as it seems. Its been leak tested for about 36 hours and no problems.

Temps are phenominal and system is very very quiet, all the case and rad fans on a swiftech pwm splitter and using the Asus fan utility to control them for low noise. CPU stays in the 60's GPU in 40's and my loop temp goes from around 25C to 34C while playing BF4 or TF.

Here's the pump installed...


Installed over the psu in back...


Leak test


Overall very happy, if it bugs me down the road I can always move to a dual bay where I can see the coolant level but good to go for now.


----------



## MasterToxoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> No, unfortunately there isn't room with the 780ti installed. I tried a couple of different ways and none were all that great. I mounted it over the psu and just put a couple pieces of foam under it to protect any leaks from getting to the PSU. I was really on the verge of cutting out the bottom hot swap panel with a dremel which would have made enough room, but I like using drives there.
> 
> What a nice pump/res combo though...its bigger than it looks in the pictures, was super easy to get the loop bled and topped off and the 655-B is dead silent while moving a good amount of water. The only downside is that with covers installed I can't see the water level but that's not as big a deal as it seems. Its been leak tested for about 36 hours and no problems.
> 
> Temps are phenominal and system is very very quiet, all the case and rad fans on a swiftech pwm splitter and using the Asus fan utility to control them for low noise. CPU stays in the 60's GPU in 40's and my loop temp goes from around 25C to 34C while playing BF4 or TF.
> 
> Here's the pump installed...
> 
> 
> Installed over the psu in back...
> 
> 
> Leak test
> 
> 
> Overall very happy, if it bugs me down the road I can always move to a dual bay where I can see the coolant level but good to go for now.


Well it makes me happy to hear that it is silent since the grills are so open that stock fans are easily audible at low levels (here come noise blockers!). As for the pump and res combo, I will see if I can fit it in there somehow as i really like the look of the pumo and I want to see it.. otherwise I may put it below the optical drive cages. It should arrive sometime this week so we shall see!


----------



## BranField

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> No, unfortunately there isn't room with the 780ti installed. I tried a couple of different ways and none were all that great. I mounted it over the psu and just put a couple pieces of foam under it to protect any leaks from getting to the PSU. I was really on the verge of cutting out the bottom hot swap panel with a dremel which would have made enough room, but I like using drives there.
> 
> What a nice pump/res combo though...its bigger than it looks in the pictures, was super easy to get the loop bled and topped off and the 655-B is dead silent while moving a good amount of water. The only downside is that with covers installed I can't see the water level but that's not as big a deal as it seems. Its been leak tested for about 36 hours and no problems.
> 
> Temps are phenominal and system is very very quiet, all the case and rad fans on a swiftech pwm splitter and using the Asus fan utility to control them for low noise. CPU stays in the 60's GPU in 40's and my loop temp goes from around 25C to 34C while playing BF4 or TF.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the pump installed...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Installed over the psu in back...
> 
> 
> Leak test
> 
> 
> Overall very happy, if it bugs me down the road I can always move to a dual bay where I can see the coolant level but good to go for now.


quick question. ive been looking at the same pump res combo. how long did it take to cycle the coolant through as it is a small res and i can see it being a tad tedious filling, cycling, filling, cycling. not sure if that makes sense but hey ho


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterToxoa*
> 
> Well it makes me happy to hear that it is silent since the grills are so open that stock fans are easily audible at low levels (here come noise blockers!). As for the pump and res combo, I will see if I can fit it in there somehow as i really like the look of the pumo and I want to see it.. otherwise I may put it below the optical drive cages. It should arrive sometime this week so we shall see!


Haven't tried noiseblockers but hear good things, I'm using cougar vortex pwms and they are a huge improvement over the stock fans...the stock Corsair fans that came with the case were awful, mechanical buzzing sounds and the pwm Helix's I was using had that multiple fan cyclical hum...there's a term for it i cant remember at the moment but its really annoying.

All i hear is air moving, nothing at all from the fans. They do move a lot of air and my delta is around 5-6 with them at full which still is pretty quiet, on pwm control for more quiet the delta of 10C or so is more than enough for what I need.

Curious to see what you come up with, please post pics so I can copy you if you figure it out


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BranField*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> quick question. ive been looking at the same pump res combo. how long did it take to cycle the coolant through as it is a small res and i can see it being a tad tedious filling, cycling, filling, cycling. not sure if that makes sense but hey ho


It wasn't bad at all, my loop has cpu and gpu blocks and 240 plus 360 rads and it took cycling the pump maybe 4 times before there was enough circulating in the loop. I have a funnel fit to about a foot of 1/4" tubing, makes filling a breeze.

The foam and anti-vortex insert included do a nice job of getting rid of bubbles and keeping things very calm in the res, only a small amount of movement in the res and really does help prevent air getting to the pump. All in all I like the pump/res combo a lot, just wish there were better mounting options that would work better in this case for my application.


----------



## MasterToxoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> Haven't tried noiseblockers but hear good things, I'm using cougar vortex pwms and they are a huge improvement over the stock fans...the stock Corsair fans that came with the case were awful, mechanical buzzing sounds and the pwm Helix's I was using had that multiple fan cyclical hum...there's a term for it i cant remember at the moment but its really annoying.
> 
> All i hear is air moving, nothing at all from the fans. They do move a lot of air and my delta is around 5-6 with them at full which still is pretty quiet, on pwm control for more quiet the delta of 10C or so is more than enough for what I need.
> 
> Curious to see what you come up with, please post pics so I can copy you if you figure it out


Yeah, i was going for quiet so noiseblockers and noctua came up but noiseblockers seemed to push more in and lower db. Since i will be waiting for the gtx880s to come out, I will still be rockin a 560ti lol. I did buy 2 rads though to set up once i get the 880s so the cpu will be slight overkill cooled for the next few weeks. I will most likely be putting up pictures this weekend assuming ups gets their shipping straight. Hopefully we can get the pump in the front! *crosses fingers*


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtdarkness*
> 
> Hey there everyone, I just purchased a Carbide Air 540 ( white ) approx 2 weeks ago. Upon arrival I noticed the windowed panel was defective, the acrylic is "curved" or "bubbled". I have already contacted Corsair once about this issue, they sent out a replacement annnnd instead of a white panel they sent a black one that is more defective than the white one... Not only is the panel curved on this one too but one of the corners is bent over at the rear making it unable to close. Has anyone else experienced anything like this? I'm really disappointed with this case so far.. *sigh* I was expecting the same level of quality in this case as the AX1200i that's sitting in the rear compartment. Going to call Corsair again tomorrow and see what they say. Wish me luck ?


@Corsair Joseph


----------



## Eventorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> Link to said video?







Its just a slide show but it answered my questions.


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> All in all I like the pump/res combo a lot, just wish there were better mounting options that would work better in this case for my application.


I wish the psu mounted up top and I could have put pump under psu instead of above it


----------



## BatotoPotato

Hi guys, i was wondering if any of you could help me out with the following:

I am planning a build based in the air 540, and need its detailed measurements, specifically the back compartment housing the PSU and so forth. I've been absolutely unable to find these specific measurements anywhere on the net! What i'm most interested in is the amount of clearance from the back of the motherboard tray to the side panel. The reason is that i'm planning to put a small closed loop radiator at the top back of said compartment (Close enough so the tubes will reach!). the radiator is no larger than the 120mm fan attached to it, so if a 120mm fan can fit there, then the radiator will as well. I know its a nuisance of a question, but any help in this regard would be greatly appreciated! thanks


----------



## MasterToxoa

Just my luck... Just bought an EK Supremacy Nickle+Acrylic from NCIX (one of the last few) and EK just announced their new EK Supremacy EVO... WJSDFKSHDJGHKVNLKJDHTSKJHDG ANGER!! I hope they can do an upgrade type thing... that just grinds my gears... I just got CPU "blocked".. and I was getting so "pumped" too! Ok I will stop...


----------



## Viktor27

Anyone know the size of the standoffs and screws. I need some replacement ones, I think these are the same size of the original ones http://www.amazon.com/Female-Hexagonal-Brass-Standoffs-Spacers/dp/B00AH8D2WI/ref=lh_ni_t?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1THAZDOWP300U

Thanks!


----------



## jameyscott

I plan on picking up the white one for my second system.


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterToxoa*
> 
> Just my luck... Just bought an EK Supremacy Nickle+Acrylic from NCIX (one of the last few) and EK just announced their new EK Supremacy EVO... WJSDFKSHDJGHKVNLKJDHTSKJHDG ANGER!! I hope they can do an upgrade type thing... that just grinds my gears... I just got CPU "blocked".. and I was getting so "pumped" too! Ok I will stop...


*
An upgrade kit for existing EK-Supremacy to EVO standard and even more variants will be available for purchase in the upcoming weeks.*

Per this


----------



## MasterToxoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgt1*
> 
> *
> An upgrade kit for existing EK-Supremacy to EVO standard and even more variants will be available for purchase in the upcoming weeks.*
> 
> Per this


Yep! Just saw it on the thread for the new block haha but thanks! I saw a video review and some temps and it seems that it is currently performing worse so I may be ok with this! No wonder everyone was selling out of the Supremacy.. I maybe took the last one!


----------



## BatotoPotato

Bumpu, would really really appreciate some help on this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BatotoPotato*
> 
> Hi guys, i was wondering if any of you could help me out with the following:
> 
> I am planning a build based in the air 540, and need its detailed measurements, specifically the back compartment housing the PSU and so forth. I've been absolutely unable to find these specific measurements anywhere on the net! What i'm most interested in is the amount of clearance from the back of the motherboard tray to the side panel. The reason is that i'm planning to put a small closed loop radiator at the top back of said compartment (Close enough so the tubes will reach!). the radiator is no larger than the 120mm fan attached to it, so if a 120mm fan can fit there, then the radiator will as well. I know its a nuisance of a question, but any help in this regard would be greatly appreciated! thanks


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BatotoPotato*
> 
> Bumpu, would really really appreciate some help on this


I can't give specifics, but im 99% sure a 120 will NOT fit above the psu.


----------



## BatotoPotato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> I can't give specifics, but im 99% sure a 120 will NOT fit above the psu.


thanks man, me too, but i saw an image in google images of someone holding a ruler there, and it measured exactly 12cm. so i just want confirmation from another source before i buy the case


----------



## Sgtdarkness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I plan on picking up the white one for my second system.


It's a beauty looking case, just picked up a white one two weeks ago


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtdarkness*
> 
> It's a beauty looking case, just picked up a white one two weeks ago


The white supremacy evo.







I've got a c70 for my second case.


----------



## BatotoPotato

If anybody's lurking, i need to know this distance:


----------



## Sgtdarkness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BatotoPotato*
> 
> If anybody's lurking, i need to know this distance:


I will measure when I get home


----------



## Viktor27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viktor27*
> 
> Anyone know the size of the standoffs and screws. I need some replacement ones, I think these are the same size of the original ones http://www.amazon.com/Female-Hexagonal-Brass-Standoffs-Spacers/dp/B00AH8D2WI/ref=lh_ni_t?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1THAZDOWP300U
> 
> Thanks!


Anyone







?

Or can I just use any kind of standoffs?


----------



## BatotoPotato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtdarkness*
> 
> I will measure when I get home


thanks a million. what time will that be?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viktor27*
> 
> Anyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Or can I just use any kind of standoffs?


They are standard atx standoffs.


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BatotoPotato*
> 
> If anybody's lurking, i need to know this distance:


mine measured just a hair shy of 12cm, maybe by a mm or so. There's a lip there that folds inward that may work to your advantage, I have a pump/res installed there so I cant test if it would work.


----------



## BatotoPotato

Well guys, i took the plunge and ordered the case. so if it doesn't fit then i'll just have to make it fit. will post pics in a day or so


----------



## Sgtdarkness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BatotoPotato*
> 
> Well guys, i took the plunge and ordered the case. so if it doesn't fit then i'll just have to make it fit. will post pics in a day or so


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BatotoPotato*
> 
> thanks a million. what time will that be?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BatotoPotato*
> 
> If anybody's lurking,
> 
> Hey, my apologies for not getting back to you. My son is visiting until Saturday and I'm finishing moving out of my old place bla bla bla. I hope everyone goes well!


----------



## Mike813

If I could remember in this post someone was wondering the size of the back and end too and I think its 100mm , which sucks that would b a good spot for a very thick rad


----------



## timmsy

Anyone know of anywhere in the UK i can order replacement HDD caddies for the Air540?


----------



## inedenimadam

to the guy wondering if a 120mm rad will fit in the back half...no. I had my case ripped all the way down a few says ago and tried my hardest to find a location for even a 120mm fan to help cool the HDDs back there, and nothing worked. the only possibility would be in the door panel, which would come with its own difficulties and draw backs that make it impractical, but not impossible


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timmsy*
> 
> Anyone know of anywhere in the UK i can order replacement HDD caddies for the Air540?


I am 99% sure that the 300r has the same caddies, and you can order them at scan.co.uk: 300R HDD upgrade kit


----------



## maynard14

heres mine with af140 led red


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> to the guy wondering if a 120mm rad will fit in the back half...no. I had my case ripped all the way down a few says ago and tried my hardest to find a location for even a 120mm fan to help cool the HDDs back there, and nothing worked. the only possibility would be in the door panel, which would come with its own difficulties and draw backs that make it impractical, but not impossible


Damn, I was hoping to get a fan back there.

Does anyone know if a small hdd rack would fit back there, just sitting on the bottom? You could probably manage to get a fan on the side of one of those racks, so its blowing towards either the motherboard or the wall of the case.

Was also thinking you might be able to sit an hdd vertically on the mesh next to the pci slots. It'd get airflow that way. Has anyone done that? Would it fit there?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> to the guy wondering if a 120mm rad will fit in the back half...no. I had my case ripped all the way down a few says ago and tried my hardest to find a location for even a 120mm fan to help cool the HDDs back there, and nothing worked. the only possibility would be in the door panel, which would come with its own difficulties and draw backs that make it impractical, but not impossible
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I was hoping to get a fan back there.
> 
> Does anyone know if a small hdd rack would fit back there, just sitting on the bottom? You could probably manage to get a fan on the side of one of those racks, so its blowing towards either the motherboard or the wall of the case.
> 
> Was also thinking you might be able to sit an hdd vertically on the mesh next to the pci slots. It'd get airflow that way. Has anyone done that? Would it fit there?
Click to expand...

I did get a fan in there, just not mounted flat against the case. My hdd and ssd are screwed into the mesh in the back and then i screwed a fan using some self tapping screws in the side of the round on the fan housing. dropped 10c off the platter drive. its not pulling cool air in, but it is moving the air around the drives. i would take a pic, but i am out of town til tuesday.


----------



## jameyscott

I put a 140mm fan in the back, but that's for cooling the back of the CPU socket.


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I did get a fan in there, just not mounted flat against the case. My hdd and ssd are screwed into the mesh in the back and then i screwed a fan using some self tapping screws in the side of the round on the fan housing. dropped 10c off the platter drive. its not pulling cool air in, but it is moving the air around the drives. i would take a pic, but i am out of town til tuesday.


Sounds like an interesting set up. Please take pictures once youre back in town, would love to see.


----------



## MasterToxoa

Liquid cooling parts are coming in!!! I will build it tomorrow and post a quick build log here







(assuming my internet speeds don't tank...)


----------



## Skye12977

Does anyone here suggest againist the Scythe Grand Flex fans?

I know they are 2400rpm. I had the 3k RPM GT's and I currently have the H100i fans which are 2700rpm @ 37.68 dB running at 100% at the moment.
I'm going to get maybe 2 or 3 at first to make sure they aren't gawd awful.

Reason why I'm looking at them
Noise Level: 13.5 ~ *34.5 dBA*
Air Flow: 24.2 ~ 96.8 CFM / 41.1 ~ 164.4 m³/h
Static Pressure: 0.28 ~ *4.55 mm*H²O / 2.75 ~ 44.62 Pa


----------



## Someone09

I recently had two of them and tested them a little and they really surprised me.

I tested them against those industrial Noctuas and I´d prefer the Grand Flex.


----------



## mirablr

Ok, well I received my new reservoir and i want to mount it in there(see the pic) with a ddc pump but i don't want to mod the floor or lose the fan. Im out of ideas on how to mount it in there. Any help appreciated.


----------



## MasterToxoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Scythe stuff


I saw a roundup recently that broke down the fan, and from what I remember, it said that it was decent but once the RPM's started to go up, there was a really annoying mechanical whine. I was researching a radiator fan and I actually went with Noisebloocker E-loops (kinda pricey though). I will see if I can find the review later though since you should never take anyone's word without backup!

EDIT: Here is a link I found that breaks them down fairly well: http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1361-page4.html I did not read it too in-depth as I am at work and should be... you know... working lol


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirablr*
> 
> Ok, well I received my new reservoir and i want to mount it in there(see the pic) with a ddc pump but i don't want to mod the floor or lose the fan. Im out of ideas on how to mount it in there. Any help appreciated.


Get a smaller(shorter) rez and it will fit. 100mm or smaller


----------



## Strileckifunk

Ordered the steel edition off of Walmart.com last night. Oddly, they have the best pricing.


----------



## BranField

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirablr*
> 
> Ok, well I received my new reservoir and i want to mount it in there(see the pic) with a ddc pump but i don't want to mod the floor or lose the fan. Im out of ideas on how to mount it in there. Any help appreciated.


something like this combined with these could secure it to the rear and rise it far enough away to not be obstructed by the fan

may never work but its just a thought


----------



## starjammer

First off, let me just say the various things you guys have done with your 540s are awesome.







Someday I hope to post my own setup here too, once I awesomify it myself.









I just want to ask for those who have water cooled their systems. Has anyone tried to install a 280mm radiator on top in a push-pull setup with the in/out ports towards the back of the case, and the pump at the other (non-visible) side of the case? Didn't you have problems routing the piping through the grommets?


----------



## joelc87

Continuous project for me, will probably go full liquid sometime soon. Currently running

Case: duh lol
Motherboard: Asus Maximus VI Hero
CPU: Intel i7-4770k @ 4.4ghz 1.1v (delidded, very stable and cool)
RAM: 32GB Mushkin Redline 1600 8-8-8-24
GPU: EVGA Nvidia GTX Titan Black
Drives: OS - Samsung 840 EVO 250GB, Programs - WD Caviar Black 1TB, Media - Hitatchi 1TB
PSU: EVGA SuperNOVA 850 G2 with sleeved cables
Fans: Case: Corsair AF140L x3, CPU Corsair SP120PWM HPE
CPU cooler: Corsair H105
Lighting: Logisys Dual 15" CCFL


----------



## Viktor27

The center standoff in the case has a nub, and I understand that's it's for alignment but if my motherboard doesn't have a hole there should I remove it?


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Viktor27*
> 
> The center standoff in the case has a nub, and I understand that's it's for alignment but if my motherboard doesn't have a hole there should I remove it?


Strange there isnt a hole there, but yes most definitely remove it if there is no hole, and triple check all the rest of the standoffs match up with your board.


----------



## Viktor27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Strange there isnt a hole there, but yes most definitely remove it if there is no hole, and triple check all the rest of the standoffs match up with your board.


Ahh yep, you're right. There is one there







. Judged the distance wrong lol.

Thanks.


----------



## bronzodiriace

Any advice about installing a fan controller?

I had a lamptron touch and was a mess to mount on the 5.25 bay.


----------



## mirablr

Well, this will have to do until I get the new ek supremacy evo and acrylic tubing. So what do you all think?


----------



## GerAir540

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *formula m*
> 
> Nice and clean..
> 
> What is the material used for the blue covers..?


Its acrylic glass together with blue carbon fiber vinyl wrap


----------



## Skye12977

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterToxoa*
> 
> I saw a roundup recently that broke down the fan, and from what I remember, it said that it was decent but once the RPM's started to go up, there was a really annoying mechanical whine. I was researching a radiator fan and I actually went with Noisebloocker E-loops (kinda pricey though). I will see if I can find the review later though since you should never take anyone's word without backup!
> 
> EDIT: Here is a link I found that breaks them down fairly well: http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1361-page4.html I did not read it too in-depth as I am at work and should be... you know... working lol


Thank you very much for that.
On a side note it seems local stores carry every colour of plastidip except for green








I did pick up some other green paint for my two mesh pieces of the 540 though
e) Anyone know of a HDD cover that can be bought in the US under 20$


----------



## XtremeOcD

finally picked up my case today... i am officially part of the club now woot!

next week Asus Maximus vii Formula motherboard and Corsair AX1200i PSU


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeOcD*
> 
> finally picked up my case today... i am officially part of the club now woot!
> 
> next week Asus Maximus vii Formula motherboard and Corsair AX1200i PSU


Officially part of the club when you post a picture you mean.









I've been thinking about changing up my color scheme again. The bright green and blue is awesome, but it's a bit too much and really, really stands out in my office.

I thank I'm going to repaint it black, but maybe a glossy black and then go with silver accents. The only problem is my ram is blue. :/ so maybe a blue and black color scheme would work better.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Officially part of the club when you post a picture you mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about changing up my color scheme again. The bright green and blue is awesome, but it's a bit too much and really, really stands out in my office.
> 
> I thank I'm going to repaint it black, but maybe a glossy black and then go with silver accents. The only problem is my ram is blue. :/ so maybe a blue and black color scheme would work better.


Psh not true, I did back in Feb. and I'm not


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Psh not true, I did back in Feb. and I'm not


You're not on the owner's list?.I could've sworn I added you.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Officially part of the club when you post a picture you mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about changing up my color scheme again. The bright green and blue is awesome, but it's a bit too much and really, really stands out in my office.
> 
> I thank I'm going to repaint it black, but maybe a glossy black and then go with silver accents. The only problem is my ram is blue. :/ so maybe a blue and black color scheme would work better.


Maybe you could put up your case for sale and see if anyone likes the colour, you could then sell your ram, buy a new case with black or silver ram


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Maybe you could put up your case for sale and see if anyone likes the colour, you could then sell your ram, buy a new case with black or silver ram


I have such a thin layer of paint that it'll be really easy to sand and repaint. As far as the ram goes, I'd rather not sell... RAM is way too expensive. I'll either repaint it or just integrate blue I. The new theme. This'll be after I finish up the secomd build mods and then finish up my NAS as well.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I have such a thin layer of paint that it'll be really easy to sand and repaint. As far as the ram goes, I'd rather not sell... RAM is way too expensive. I'll either repaint it or just integrate blue I. The new theme. This'll be after I finish up the secomd build mods and then finish up my NAS as well.


I'm really hoping my green theme is going to work
I just purchased my Bitfenix cable extensions, a few more fan grills and two of the Scythe fans
Tomorrow I'll see if my painted pieces (my stock 140mm corsair fan, two 120mm fan grills and my 540 mesh pieces) look good or not


----------



## jameyscott

For some reason in photos the lighting comes off as a purple-ish tint, and I'm too lazy to fix it in Lightroom right now, but that's how it currently looks. I'm also too lazy to move all of that junk my wife put on my desk when she "cleaned" my office for me.


----------



## Jugurnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason in photos the lighting comes off as a purple-ish tint, and I'm too lazy to fix it in Lightroom right now, but that's how it currently looks. I'm also too lazy to move all of that junk my wife put on my desk when she "cleaned" my office for me.


Veeery cool man


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Veeery cool man


Thanks! I can't wait to change it up. Just gotta figure a cost effective way to do it considering all of my other hobbies...


----------



## maynard14

hi guys, quick question can i put the corsair h105 radiator on the hdd drive bays? just cut out the hdd drive bay ? any memeber here tried that mod?


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> hi guys, quick question can i put the corsair h105 radiator on the hdd drive bays? just cut out the hdd drive bay ? any memeber here tried that mod?


Don't see why it wouldn't work. There's been a few people in here that have mounted radiators in the bottom.


----------



## Ludus

Hi guys,
i am an owner of the air 540 since his launch. I always have a watercooling inside with 2 radiator:

- one 60mm thick on top, low density, push pull configuration with corsair af series, exhaust fan.
- one 45mm thick on front, high density, push pul configuration with corsair af series, intake fan.

Other fan is a 140mm on rear (exhaust).

My wb are on cpu (4670k) and vga (290). The log is good but i don't feel very satisfy because on long run (1h) water temp grow up slowly but constantly.

So i want to arrange again the configuration, buying a couple of corsair SP fan (should be better for the high density radiator) and i'm thinging to put both radiator on exhaust configuration with the rear and a new bottom fan to push air inside.
With this configuration, i wish to avoid the front radiator to pull hot air on the second one. Should i try ?

What do you think is the better rad configuration ?

Thank you all and i apologize for my grammar, english isn't my mother tongue.


----------



## MasterToxoa

Boy oh boy. I am back after adding my custom loop in this case and I had a few hiccups.

I used one wrong radiator screw and punched into the fins so it leaked. My fans were not PWM and so now they are constantly running at full speed since the fan splitter was 4-pin (although quieter than the SP120's that came with the corsair h100i). The 100mm reservoir from EK with the D5 pump did not fit in the front (I guess you guys were right!) and if you have a z77 motherboard with thermal armor, the Alphacool UT60 will NOT fit with the fans inside the case.

All in all, no leaks anymore, fans are kinda loud, tubing looks nice, can't put grill back on top of case due to the size of the radiator and I am left with 360mm leaking UT60. Pictures to come once my OCD goes away and I realize that this thing won't leak. Not feeling too satisfied but it was my first time.

I think it would have been better to just buy some nice quiet fans for push pull on my h100i and call it a day :/


----------



## Crouch

Wow, this case is amazing! I'll replace my broken colossus with this one right after I get myself an SSD


----------



## XtremeOcD

OK now can i become an official owner. here it is. after removing the plastic film there are a couple of small scratches. will i need to send the side panel back to corsair or will they just send me a replacement


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeOcD*
> 
> OK now can i become an official owner. here it is. after removing the plastic film there are a couple of small scratches. will i need to send the side panel back to corsair or will they just send me a replacement


Mine had some scratches too. I never really bothered with an RMA, but just contact them and see what they say


----------



## XtremeOcD

i am sure i could just polish them out but its just the point of receiving a new case and it should be perfect


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeOcD*
> 
> i am sure i could just polish them out but its just the point of receiving a new case and it should be perfect


I think I've heard of them sending people a new window without needing a return. Just contact them, they dont bite


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> I think I've heard of them sending people a new window without
> needing a return. Just contact them, they dont bite


Hard.









Just contact them with a support ticket and then send the support ticket number to @Corsair Joseph He'll get things fixed up for you.


----------



## DiceAir

Ok guys so i'm having some issues with my 2x r9 280x. sometimes my card will go to 85-90C so this is my config.

3x Cougar vortex 120mm as intake in the front
1x af 140L as exhaust at the back
corsair h100i as intake at the top
Then my cards in slot pci-e 16x slot 1 and 2

So i was thinking of making the af 140L as intake and the 3 front fans as exhaust to balance the system out. Do You guys think this is the best option or should i just make the h100i as exhaust at the top and having 1-5C higher cpu temps. Cpu temps is still under 70C when playing games and when stress testing about 75-80C so not a big issue for me.


----------



## DiceAir

ok So I teste with back as intake and 3 front as exhaust. mistake. Card will go easily to 90C but then I revert back to 3 intake and back echaust and temps is 78C max when playing bf4 on test range with vsync off and letting the cards go 99%. So what else can I try?

Maybe the next thing is swap the radiator fans around


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Ok guys so i'm having some issues with my 2x r9 280x. sometimes my card will go to 85-90C so this is my config.
> 
> 3x Cougar vortex 120mm as intake in the front
> 1x af 140L as exhaust at the back
> corsair h100i as intake at the top
> Then my cards in slot pci-e 16x slot 1 and 2
> 
> So i was thinking of making the af 140L as intake and the 3 front fans as exhaust to balance the system out. Do You guys think this is the best option or should i just make the h100i as exhaust at the top and having 1-5C higher cpu temps. Cpu temps is still under 70C when playing games and when stress testing about 75-80C so not a big issue for me.


Two cards in crossfire or Sli that aren't under water are going to generate a lot of heat seeing as they are so close together.

In all honesty, if you want get the most heat reduction without doing water I'd get a fan that moves a fair amount of air and have it quite close to the cards (near the front of the case) pushing air over the top card and between the two cards.

My brother and I were doing a Sli configuration with two 780 lightnings to where the top card was going just past 90c and the lower card in the lower 80's. We used a Gentle typhoon 3k rpm fan in front of them and it dropped the top card down a good 10c.


----------



## XtremeOcD

i see people having problems with the fittings on the front rad not having enough clearance to use the front hot swap bay. Is there enough room if i elongated the front fan holes so that i could push the rad up higher in the case. i havent got my rads yet and thought that might work


----------



## booyaah82

Hi,

Proud new Carbide owner here. I have 2 small questions:

1) I am having noise being caused by vibrations from I believe my top radiator. I'm using a H100i currently with SP120s and I'm finding the plastic washers Corsair gives you with the screws are crap for preventing the top fan grille from vibrating (you know that annoying noise). Are there any recommended rubber washers you guys use? Because my local hardware store only has o-rings or larger rubber washers that are too big for the screw heads.

2) I was looking for at least a top dust filter. I found this site: http://www.demcifilter.com/c198/Air-540.aspx

Does anyone use these, do they work good? I have my top radiator's config in push-pull with airflow going out of the case. I wasn't sure if I needed a top dust filter since I was under the impression that would create negative air pressure and cause dust build up. Or should I switch the fans on the radiator to act as intake and forget buying a top dust filter? (it's not really a money issue either). I just wasn't sure cause it looks like everyone using SP120s in this thread is exhausting air from the top.

See animated diagram here: http://www.silverstonetek.com/techtalk_cont.php?tid=wh_positive&area=en


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *booyaah82*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Proud new Carbide owner here. I have 2 small questions:
> 
> 1) I am having noise being caused by vibrations from I believe my top radiator. I'm using a H100i currently with SP120s and I'm finding the plastic washers Corsair gives you with the screws are crap for preventing the top fan grille from vibrating (you know that annoying noise). Are there any recommended rubber washers you guys use? Because my local hardware store only has o-rings or larger rubber washers that are too big for the screw heads.
> 
> 2) I was looking for at least a top dust filter. I found this site: http://www.demcifilter.com/c198/Air-540.aspx
> 
> Does anyone use these, do they work good? I have my top radiator's config in push-pull with airflow going out of the case. I wasn't sure if I needed a top dust filter since I was under the impression that would create negative air pressure and cause dust build up. Or should I switch the fans on the radiator to act as intake and forget buying a top dust filter? (it's not really a money issue either). I just wasn't sure cause it looks like everyone using SP120s in this thread is exhausting air from the top.
> 
> See animated diagram here: http://www.silverstonetek.com/techtalk_cont.php?tid=wh_positive&area=en


Ahh I've had that same vibration issue. Are the washers plastic? I thought they were metal. Anyways, rubber washers would be amazing, if anyone has recommendations PLEASE let us know.

I don't personally have that dust filter, but A LOT of people order the ones from demcifilter and like them. I have my top rad in a p/p exhaust with 3 front 120mm intakes and a rear 140mm exhaust, and it's been about 2 months and I've seen minimal dust in the case. I wouldnt use the rad as an intake though, some people do, but it can push a lot of hot air into the case at times, you dont want it to cook your gpu/mobo


----------



## octiny

Best case I've ever owned


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiny*
> 
> Best case I've ever owned


I was starting to get tired of the red aesthetic but my god that looks amazing. Props to you. What GPU/CPU are you running in that beast? And what fans are those? I recognize them but can't remember the name


----------



## octiny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> I was starting to get tired of the red aesthetic but my god that looks amazing. Props to you. What GPU/CPU are you running in that beast? And what fans are those? I recognize them but can't remember the name


Thanks dude! Appreciate it. 4790k and 780 DCii's. The fans are AeroCool Dead Silence, they cost an arm and a leg but they get the job done and look cool too!


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiny*
> 
> Thanks dude! Appreciate it. 4790k and 780 DCii's. The fans are AeroCool Dead Silence, they cost an arm and a leg but they get the job done and look cool too!


Ah wow, thats nice. How are the temps on everything? And how quiet are those fans?


----------



## octiny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Ah wow, thats nice. How are the temps on everything? And how quiet are those fans?


They are pretty quiet, I currently have them running at about 1200rpm but they do come with a 7v adapter for ultra quiet. CPU @ 4.6GHZ 1.245v tops out @ 66C and both 780's with skyn3t bios 1.212v @ 1254/6800 top out @ 54C with 1 hour Valley loop. I do live in California so it's extremely hot right now, summer temps are around 35-38c.

I plan on pushing the GPU/CPU clocks further, but I'm satisfied for now!


----------



## DampMonkey

Heres a shot of my 540 with newly installed Aerocool DS fans


----------



## vulcan78

Well I supposed I owe everyone I insulted for using an AIO cooler on their CPU an apology, especially JameyScott, as I have decided to go the AIO route with my pair of 780 Ti's. Their ACX coolers handled the heat fine at 1080p but having recently upgraded to ROG Swift I am seeing consistent utilizaton above 70% (near constant 98% load in Crysis 3 with FXAA @ a GPU limited 90 FPS) in most games I am enjoying ATM which is translating into typical primary temps of 65 C constant (Metro LL and Crysis 3 around 74 C sustained at 120 and 90 FPS respectively). But it isn't solely the heat that is my concern, it is the din of the ACX coolers going full bore at 65% C and above and the fact that my case is compltely unbuttoned to cope with the increased output of the GPU's with a ritualistic dust cleaning every week a must.

Having looked into liquid cooling, unless someone can lay out a straightforward schematic, they are far too complicated for the task-at-hand and initial cost estimate is at least $500 with EK water-blocks.

Primary concern with the AIO route is that at present the VRM cooling is non-existent with reference cards, BUT, if you are starting with anything with say an ACX cooler (EVGA) or an MSI Lightning cooler there is a mid-cooler that consists of cooling plate specifically for this purpose.

I'm picking up a pair of NZXT X41's and will put them in the roof of this case in conjunction with slightly modding the NZXT G10 as shown here (last post in the thread):

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/202225-evga-gtx-780ti-acx-with-nzxt-kraken-g10/

http://linustechtips.com/main/gallery/image/12585-installed-kraken-x31/

If all goes to play I should see peak temps of 45-50 C instead of 75+ C with no increase (potentially a decrease) in VRM temp as long as I don't over-volt. Initial cost estimate is around $325 ($110 per X41, $29 per G10, assorted heat-sinks etc: $30)

Let me know what you guys think, if anyone is running a proper liquid-cooling set-up on their GPU's and is willing to lay out the parts I need a brief how-to (where the reservoir and pump go etc.) I am all ears, but come pay day in a week's time I will likely be pulling the trigger on the AIO set-up.

Update:

Pertaining to a proper liquid-cooling set up solely on the GPU's in an Air 540 I found this video looking on youtube. Although they have an external radiator at least I have some idea of where things go (reservoir, pump etc.) but am still uncertain as to whether a single 240 radiator in the ceiling would be adequate for 780 Ti SLI. If anyone can help with this I would greatly appreciate it:


----------



## jameyscott

First off, thank you for the apology; I really do appreciate it!

As far as VRM cooling goes, get the Enzotech copper heatsinks, but make sure they are small enough not to interfere with the fan on the Kraken. Overvolting should be fine even with "just" those Enzotech heatsinks and the included Kraken fan. I would suggest getting an IR thermometer if you don't already have one to keep track of the VRM temps.

As far as a 240mm not being enough, just remember the the R9 295X2 runs with a single AIO.







Now a 240mm isn't ideal. a 360 would be ideal for 2 graphics cards but 240mm would work.

I've been thinking about doing a water cooling guide on my youtube channel, but there are some great guides here on OCN that will help you, and there is a wealth of information just in the pictures of this thread as far as radiator placement, pump/reservoir placement, tubing runs, etc etc.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Let me know what you guys think, if anyone is running a proper liquid-cooling set-up on their GPU's and is willing to lay out the parts I need a brief how-to (where the reservoir and pump go etc.) I am all ears, but come pay day in a week's time I will likely be pulling the trigger on the AIO set-up.
> 
> Update:
> 
> Pertaining to a proper liquid-cooling set up solely on the GPU's in an Air 540 I found this video looking on youtube. Although they have an external radiator at least I have some idea of where things go (reservoir, pump etc.) but am still uncertain as to whether a single 240 radiator in the ceiling would be adequate for 780 Ti SLI. If anyone can help with this I would greatly appreciate it:


The 540 is very easy to build a watercooling setup in, given its size. For ease of install, there is plenty of room in the rear compartment to house a pump and reservoir, but if you are going for a flashy look, you might want to put those in the windowed compartment. Theres room for decent sized 240 rads up top and a 360 up front, but others have also gone with 240 rads top and front in push pull. For routing tubes, its fairly straightforward as well. Here are basic (messy) pictures of the front and back:


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> The 540 is very easy to build a watercooling setup in, given its size. For ease of install, there is plenty of room in the rear compartment to house a pump and reservoir, but if you are going for a flashy look, you might want to put those in the windowed compartment. Theres room for decent sized 240 rads up top and a 360 up front, but others have also gone with 240 rads top and front in push pull. For routing tubes, its fairly straightforward as well. Here are basic (messy) pictures of the front and back:


Wow, very nice set-up, what size tubing is that if you don't mind me asking? Well after thoroughly debating the merits of both an AIO set-up and a full custom loop I decided to spend up another $200 for an EK set-up. The AIO cooler by NZXT, although if properly modded with a non-reference cooler mid-plate (ACX, MSI Lightning) should not increase the VRM temperature, it also isn't going to do a spectacular job cooling it either. If I am seeing 75-80 C sustained without an AIO cooler in demanding games now, adding an AIO cooler and bringing only the GPU temp down to say 45-50 C yet being incapable of decreasing the VRM temperature then my GPU's are still living on borrowed time. And the AIO route will still be between $325-350 whereas I can go with a full EK set-up sans back-plates for around $500.

I am thinking about putting the pump-res combo listed below in the PSU compartment but on the floor of the case under the 5.25" bay, I have no idea as to how I will secure it there. I am also going to run the same color coolant, is that the EK Koolant Pastel? I am also thinking about keeping the air-cooler as it is phenomenal and will allow me to keep the front of the case unrestricted (to cool the mobo, memory and provide ample air to the radiator which will be set up as exhaust) and putting EK's 280 mm radiator in the ceiling with the two SP 120 LED's pushing up and out of the case. In terms of the rest of the parts, here is what I have so far, this took me quite some time to put together including a few emails to EK:

VGA waterblock

EK-FC780 GTX Ti - Acetal+Nickel 2pcs

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc780-gtx-ti-acetal-nickel.html

EK-FC Terminal TRIPLE Parallel 1pcs for SLI

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/multiple-block-connectivity/fc-terminals/ek-fc-terminal-triple-parallel.html

EK-FC Terminal BLANK Parallel

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc-terminal-blank-parallel.html

for closing unused ports on your EK-FC Terminal Parallel series interconnections.

Radiator

EK-CoolStream RAD XTC (280) 1pcs

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/radiators-fans-accessories/radiators/140mm-series/ek-coolstream-xtc-series/ek-coolstream-rad-xtc-280.html

Pump+ res combo

EK-DCP 4.0 PWM X-RES (incl. pump) 1pcs

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/reservoirs-and-acc/res-pump-combo/ek-dcp/ek-dcp-4-0-pwm-x-res-incl-pump.html

Fittings

EK-CSQ Fitting 10/13mm G1/4 - Nickel 6pcs

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/accessories/fittings/compression-fittings/for-10-13mm-3-8-1-2-tubing/ek-csq-fitting-10-13mm-g1-4-nickel.html

Tubing

TUBE PrimoChill PrimoFlex™ Advanced LRT™ 12,7 / 9,5mm - Crystal Clear RETAIL 3m

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/accessories/tubing/tube-10mm-id/tube-primochill-primoflextm-advanced-lrttm-12-7-9-5mm-crystal-clear-retail-3m.html

I'm going to use the existing EVGA back-plates, although the EK back-plates do look far better, primarily because I am trying to keep the cost down. I am aware that I will need these M3x8 screws, I believe 6 per backplate:

http://forums.evga.com/EVGA-Classified-780Ti-SLI-EK-blocks-and-EVGA-Backplates-m2129450.aspx

http://www.mrmetric.com/metric-fasteners/metric-flat-socket-screws-steel-alloy-grade-10-9/M10402.html

Am I missing anything? Do you have any other tips? Should I run thicker tubing and fittings (it looks like youre using 3/4" but I'm not sure)? I should be able to pull the trigger on everything I need come this Friday, total is around $500. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Wow, very nice set-up, what size tubing is that if you don't mind me asking? Well after thoroughly debating the merits of both an AIO set-up and a full custom loop I decided to spend up another $200 for an EK set-up. The AIO cooler by NZXT, although if properly modded with a non-reference cooler mid-plate (ACX, MSI Lightning) should not increase the VRM temperature, it also isn't going to do a spectacular job cooling it either. If I am seeing 75-80 C sustained without an AIO cooler in demanding games now, adding an AIO cooler and bringing only the GPU temp down to say 45-50 C yet being incapable of decreasing the VRM temperature then my GPU's are still living on borrowed time. And the AIO route will still be between $325-350 whereas I can go with a full EK set-up sans back-plates for around $500.
> 
> I am thinking about putting the pump-res combo listed below in the PSU compartment but on the floor of the case under the 5.25" bay, I have no idea as to how I will secure it there. I am also going to run the same color coolant, is that the EK Koolant Pastel? I am also thinking about keeping the air-cooler as it is phenomenal and will allow me to keep the front of the case unrestricted and putting EK's 280 mm radiator in the ceiling with the two SP 120 LED's pushing up and out of the case. In terms of the rest of the parts, here is what I have so far, this took me quite some time to put together including a few emails to EK:
> 
> Am I missing anything? Do you have any other tips? Should I run thicker tubing and fittings (it looks like youre using 3/4" but I'm not sure)? I should be able to pull the trigger on everything I need come this Friday, total is around $500. Thanks again for the help.


The tubing is actually 1/2"ID x 3/4"OD primochill flex. The tubing is white and the coolant is just distilled water with a kill-coil in the reservoir. My pump is held down with a strip of industrial velcro. It actually works as a decent vibration absorber compared to hardmounting the pump. Is there any reason why you are going with a 280mm radiator and 120mm fans? You wont be able to mount those fans to the radiator without some kind of adapter bracket to fit into the 140mm spaced holes.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> The 540 is very easy to build a watercooling setup in, given its size. For ease of install, there is plenty of room in the rear compartment to house a pump and reservoir, but if you are going for a flashy look, you might want to put those in the windowed compartment. Theres room for decent sized 240 rads up top and a 360 up front, but others have also gone with 240 rads top and front in push pull. For routing tubes, its fairly straightforward as well. Here are basic (messy) pictures of the front and back:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> The tubing is actually 1/2"ID x 3/4"OD primochill flex. The tubing is white and the coolant is just distilled water with a kill-coil in the reservoir. My pump is held down with a strip of industrial velcro. It actually works as a decent vibration absorber compared to hardmounting the pump. Is there any reason why you are going with a 280mm radiator and 120mm fans? You wont be able to mount those fans to the radiator without some kind of adapter bracket to fit into the 140mm spaced holes.


280mm rad would've used existing Corsair SP120 LED fan's that came with the case and that have since been relocated to the roof as can be seen here in one of my post-build videos:






I don't know how this escaped me but I am not going to be able to run a liquid cooling set-up on the GPU's in conjunction with the massive, hulking air-cooler as the intake hose on the primary will be obstructed. So now it is all or nothing. I am thinking of picking up EK's 360 CPU kit for the front of the case and leaving the top unobstructed for airflow. Their 360 rad (120mm x3) will work excellent with the existing NB 120's currently residing in the front of the case. If I were to go this route, would you recommend these fans pushing or pulling out of the case? Oh and white tubing is definitely an option I haven't considered, there is something about actually seeing the coolant that appeals to me, but I suppose you could do that via the reservoir.

Update:

This would be the kit, adding the FC780 water-blocks to it will bring the total outlay up to about $550 (sans back-plates). Not bad.

Do you think there is enough room to run this radiator in the front of the case with the fans included with the kit along with the existing Noiseblocker's in Push-Pull?

Having a closer look at your set-up, and assuming your front rad is 64mm, it looks as though there is room there for another set of fans for push-pull.


----------



## XtremeOcD

big thanks to Joseph of Corsair for pushing my RMA for damaged side panel. subbmitted Saturday, the new panel has now shipped and its only monday. Great job Corsair...awesome customer service !

thanks bud


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> 280mm rad would've used existing Corsair SP120 LED fan's that came with the case and that have since been relocated to the roof as can be seen here in one of my post-build videos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how this escaped me but I am not going to be able to run a liquid cooling set-up on the GPU's in conjunction with the massive, hulking air-cooler as the intake hose on the primary will be obstructed. So now it is all or nothing. I am thinking of picking up EK's 360 CPU kit for the front of the case and leaving the top unobstructed for airflow. Their 360 rad (120mm x3) will work excellent with the existing NB 120's currently residing in the front of the case. If I were to go this route, would you recommend these fans pushing or pulling out of the case? Oh and white tubing is definitely an option I haven't considered, there is something about actually seeing the coolant that appeals to me, but I suppose you could do that via the reservoir.
> 
> Update:
> 
> This would be the kit, adding the FC780 water-blocks to it will bring the total outlay up to about $550 (sans back-plates). Not bad.
> 
> Do you think there is enough room to run this radiator in the front of the case with the fans included with the kit along with the existing Noiseblocker's in Push-Pull?
> 
> Having a closer look at your set-up, and assuming your front rad is 64mm, it looks as though there is room there for another set of fans for push-pull.


First I would say don't rush into building a WC loop, take your time do the research and decide what you want a watercooling loop for. I built mine for better cooling but much quieter by getting as close to a 1:1 ratio of component TDP at load to radiator capability at less than 1200rpm fans. Done right WC loops are phenomenal, doon poorly they can not offer much benefit over air for a lot of $$$. Here's a good place to start: Radiator Estimator

EK kits are great, my first WC build started there. Also, the swiftech H220x might be a good way to go...$140 for the pump,res, CPU block and fans...add another rad / fans, GPU block and some tubing / fittings for well under $500. Good way to go for first timers, AIO that can be expanded and works well in the 540. Comes with some nice extras too like an 8 fan PWM splitter, TIM and color change kit. Works as well as a custom loop and with the motherboards pwm control can be very quiet. Here's mine before I moved it to my studio pc and put a custom loop in my gaming rig.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> First I would say don't rush into building a WC loop, take your time do the research and decide what you want a watercooling loop for. I built mine for better cooling but much quieter by getting as close to a 1:1 ratio of component TDP at load to radiator capability at less than 1200rpm fans. Done right WC loops are phenomenal, doon poorly they can not offer much benefit over air for a lot of $$$. Here's a good place to start: Radiator Estimator
> 
> EK kits are great, my first WC build started there. Also, the swiftech H220x might be a good way to go...$140 for the pump,res, CPU block and fans...add another rad / fans, GPU block and some tubing / fittings for well under $500. Good way to go for first timers, AIO that can be expanded and works well in the 540. Comes with some nice extras too like an 8 fan PWM splitter, TIM and color change kit. Works as well as a custom loop and with the motherboards pwm control can be very quiet. Here's mine before I moved it to my studio pc and put a custom loop in my gaming rig.


Thanks for the advice, I wan't to avoid completely plugging up my 540 so its going to be either EK's 64mm radiator in the front or an external 480mm radiator but I am leaning on the single 360 as I wan't the build to be self contained. From what I have gathered, 120mm per component is adequate and the fact that EK's radiator is 64mm thick coupled with the Noiseblocker fan's and the included fans in push-pull I am fairly confident that this will be adequate even though I am using a 4930 that does see 165W TDP and a pair of 780 Ti's with a moderate OC.


----------



## Ludus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiny*
> 
> Best case I've ever owned


Front: in
Top and rear: out

am i right?


----------



## octiny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ludus*
> 
> Front: in
> Top and rear: out
> 
> am i right?


Correct


----------



## vulcan78

Well good news, while I am waiting to save up for my EK water-cooling set-up I managed to reduce load temps on my GPU's by 5-6 C simply by turning the bottom two of the front Noiseblock E-Loop B-12's to 100%.

Unigine Heaven 4.0 GPU temps upon completion on old fan algorithm:

81 C primary, 74 C secondary. Idle temps: 32 and 30 C, ambient: 75 F

Unigine 4 GPU temps upon completion with bottom front case fans 100%:

75 C primary, 69 C secondary, idle temps: 31 and 29 C, ambient: 75 F

Unigine Heaven 4.0 settings:

API: DX11
Quality: Ultra
Tessellation: Extreme
AA: x4
Resolution: 2560x1440

It isn't 45-50 C as would be expected on water but its about as hot as they would get back on 1920x1080 @ 60 FPS! (avg. between 80-110 FPS on ROG SWIFT which is really giving the GPU's a thorough workout) In fact I'm going to continue to monitor and if I see an avg primary temp of under 70 C in the most demanding of games I may reconsider going through the expense and effort of a WC loop, my primary concern was that I was seeing 74 C in Crysis 3 and Metro LL at 90 and 120 FPS respectively all settings maxed out except AA, if this 5-6 C reduction in Heaven 4.0 translates into a 5-6 C reduction in these games then I am leaving it here on air.

Replacing the front fans for 3x Noiseblocker E-Loop B-12's is starting to show their promise. Air cooler is an absolute beast, seen a peak of 80 C after 30 minutes of Prime95 @ 4.6Ghz and 1.398V.

http://www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/cooling/heatsinks/39941-noctua-nh-d15-cpu-cooler-review?showall=&start=2

(I'm running the Phanteks PH-TC14PE)

And the ACX coolers do a great job compared to reference, it's just somewhat problematic that they dump the heat into your case and make a bit of noise at full bore:

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/evga_geforce_gtx_780_ti_sc_acx_superclock_review,8.html

Here's my rig again in case anyone is interested, I will probably update this weekend with my impressions of ROG Swift (very positive, 9 out of 10).


----------



## Ludus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiny*
> 
> Correct


that is my current configuration but i am not satisfied with performance. top radiator take hot air from front radiator and in long gaming session (>1h), the water increase his temperature by ten degree.
now i'm using corsair AF120 high @7v fan, yeah af isn't the best for radiator but i had them before to switch full liquid. So i'm going to switch the AF120 with the CM jetflow that should offer more static pressure (better than corsair SP120 @ 1500 rpm (7v)).

moreover i wish to try this alternative configuration, with front and top radiator like intake airfan and only the rear fan like exhaust. the air 540 have a lot of grill, so creating a positve pressure inside the case should be positve for my aim (in this config the radiators work better).


----------



## octiny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ludus*
> 
> that is my current configuration but i am not satisfied with performance. top radiator take hot air from front radiator and in long gaming session (>1h), the water increase his temperature by ten degree.
> now i'm using corsair AF120 high @7v fan, yeah af isn't the best for radiator but i had them before to switch full liquid. So i'm going to switch the AF120 with the CM jetflow that should offer more static pressure (better than corsair SP120 @ 1500 rpm (7v)).
> 
> moreover i wish to try this alternative configuration, with front and top radiator like intake airfan and only the rear fan like exhaust. the air 540 have a lot of grill, so creating a positve pressure inside the case should be positve for my aim (in this config the radiators work better).


My CPU @ 4.6 tops out @ 66c during stressing and GPU's @ 1254 top out @ 54c after hours of gaming. This is with hot summer temps as well.

That sounds interesting, worth a try. What are your current temps like and how many fans you got?


----------



## Ludus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiny*
> 
> My CPU @ 4.6 tops out @ 66c during stressing and GPU's @ 1254 top out @ 54c after hours of gaming. This is with hot summer temps as well.
> 
> That sounds interesting, worth a try. What are your current temps like and how many fans you got?


right now my 290 at 1220/1600 +100mv start at 44-45 degree and after 1-2 hour reach 55-56 °C.
the cpu is near 50-60 °C during gaming (delidded, with linx and avx2 reach 85-90 °C)
tambient 25-26 °C

liquid config

Alphacool 240mm 45mm high fpi with 4x AF120 @7v (intake)
Phobya 240mm 60mm low fpi with 4x AF120 @7v (exhaust)
One 140mm Corsair fan at rear (exhaust)

the change from 45 to 55 on videocard hurts me.. ten degree is too much and i think the front rad blow hot air on top rad and this one on long time is less effective.


----------



## timmsy

Here's an updated pic of mine as of last night


__
https://flic.kr/p/p3tFLp

got some more black/red braided cables to go in this evening, then just need to invest in some better fans. Might also swap the tubing over for something different too


----------



## Strileckifunk

My case should be here today









I'll give it another hour of instaweb surfing before I start taking parts out of this PC to get ready/


----------



## XtremeOcD

now that i have my case, now i am having problems getting my Asus VII Formula board. everyone is out of stock. i hate paying for something then have to wait


----------



## Strileckifunk

Will post some pictures tonight, but I am so far very impressed with the case. Only problem seems to be that one USB port isn't working. It was also a pain to get my 5.25 fan controller mounted and it still isn't locked in place 100%. Also, is there really no dust guard on the bottom? I've never owned a case with large gaps in the bottom...I'm worried about sucking dust up and into my gas.

Having said all that--this is still my favorite case I've owned


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strileckifunk*
> 
> Will post some pictures tonight, but I am so far very impressed with the case. Only problem seems to be that one USB port isn't working. It was also a pain to get my 5.25 fan controller mounted and it still isn't locked in place 100%. Also, is there really no dust guard on the bottom? I've never owned a case with large gaps in the bottom...I'm worried about sucking dust up and into my gas.
> 
> Having said all that--this is still my favorite case I've owned


The fan controllers are hard to mount because the tool less clips. Apparently you can take them off if you remove the entire front though. But myself and a few other people I think have ghetto rigged fan controllers by making zip ties raise the clips to hold the bottom in place. And no dust guard on the bottom, it hasn't effected me much, but the general consensus seems to be that demci filter makes the best filters for the case.


----------



## Strileckifunk




----------



## Skye12977

So I got my new Scythe fans in today, sadly they aren't as well made as the typhoons but they are still pretty solid.
They are actually quieter than I thought they would be.
Side note. Does anyone have any suggestions on what to do with holes that are stripped out for my h100i... I can attached fans to one side of it but not the other....
I also got my small pieces paint green, I'm waiting on my additional 120mm, 140mm and bitfenix cable extensions then I should be happy for awhile.

So I was bored and I found these,
When I first got my case:



And then a few months later (sorry for the bad picture here, it's even worse to think that I used this photo as part of the Corsair contest too







)

Once I get my cables, I'm gonna post up what it looks like


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> So I got my new Scythe fans in today, sadly they aren't as well made as the typhoons but they are still pretty solid.
> They are actually quieter than I thought they would be.
> Side note. Does anyone have any suggestions on what to do with holes that are stripped out for my h100i... I can attached fans to one side of it but not the other....
> I also got my small pieces paint green, I'm waiting on my additional 120mm, 140mm and bitfenix cable extensions then I should be happy for awhile.


re-tap with larger bolt


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> re-tap with larger bolt


I was thinking that but for some reason I only thought to use the computer case fan screw.
I found a nut that put it below the hole it would normally attach to and it works perfectly now.

***As a side note. Anyone wanting to paint their 140mm stock case fans it seems you can only take them out of the housing once. I've been trying to apply quite a bit of force to get the fan blades loose but it doesn't seem to want to budge. It might just be me, but it doesn't feel like it's giving in anytime soon***


----------



## dXsL

NEW BUILD - here's my experience








great case. coming from an Antec 1200 expectations were high and so far I'm not disappointed (except for a few small things).
My last system had a [email protected] on a H100 push-pull. (4.7Ghz during all night full BF4 load (!), higher was possible just not suitable for gaming)

new components: i7-4790K, MAXIMUS HERO VII, XMP 2133, H110, RM1000,

I opted to use a H110 as front push intake with 2x 140SP (instead for top pull exhaust or push exhaust as I've seen most of you do). I used stock thermal paste just to see what it does and that seems to work great.
After fitting a 780 TI there is unfortunetely no room for a push-pull in the front, since I know there's room for push-pull in the top I might do that later.
The 2x 140AF moved to the top and rear is stock (exhaust 1x 140AF).
as PSU I choose a Corsair RM1000 which is silent
Using a NZXT Sentry 2 i connected these 5 fans separately just to play a bit for now, later they of course will connect to the MB using some nice temp curve.

at idle/desktop work: cpu cores 25-29, mb 28, gpu 30 (all 5 fans at minimal, near silent)
at full bf4 load: cpu 48-50, mb 28, gpu 70-72 (all 5 fans at maximum). VERY impressed with the cpu cooling,perhaps because of the clean air intake.

I feel that the GPU is not getting enough (fresh) air, being where it is placed behind the H110 exhaust - and the H110 because of the 140 being placed in the middle, there is just not a lot of airflow at the bottom of the rig for the GPU. TIP: if using another cooler like a H100(i)/H105 it should perhaps be placed at the top and an additional 120AF at the bottom, that would definitely help.
another way for me is to create an extra 140mm air intake in the window, which would ruin the esthetics but benefit the GPU.

more updates and pics to come








Cheers,
Michael


----------



## Skye12977

Anyone know where to get the cable dividers that people use to divide up PSU sleeved cables?


----------



## jameyscott

@Lutro0 sells them on his website.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> @Lutro0 sells them on his website.


"Please note: Lutro0 Customs is closed due to having to move the shop. "
Any where else








My 24 pin motherboard extension looks like crap, it becomes a bundle of wires


----------



## jameyscott

I believe they are on frozencpu or performancepcs


----------



## mytquinn

They are called Cable Combs, pretty much any custom PC shop on the internet will have them. Just have to know what you are looking for.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mytquinn*
> 
> They are called Cable Combs, pretty much any custom PC shop on the internet will have them. Just have to know what you are looking for.


Literally kills me because I ordered the extensions from PerformancePC


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ludus*
> 
> right now my 290 at 1220/1600 +100mv start at 44-45 degree and after 1-2 hour reach 55-56 °C.
> the cpu is near 50-60 °C during gaming (delidded, with linx and avx2 reach 85-90 °C)
> tambient 25-26 °C
> 
> liquid config
> 
> Alphacool 240mm 45mm high fpi with 4x AF120 @7v (intake)
> Phobya 240mm 60mm low fpi with 4x AF120 @7v (exhaust)
> One 140mm Corsair fan at rear (exhaust)
> 
> the change from 45 to 55 on videocard hurts me.. ten degree is too much and i think the front rad blow hot air on top rad and this one on long time is less effective.


I think I'm gonna stay on air for now, I can't justify the expense and complexity of a WC loop considering that I am already running 20-25 C under reference. Single reference 780 Ti owners are seeing 85 C in Assassins Creed: Black Flag whereas my secondary, whose temps are identical to that seen when I was running a single 780 Ti SC ACX, is only seeing 65 C (primary seeing 70 C). AC4 is a good middle of the road game load-wise, if youre seeing 55 C with three radiators I imagine I will see AT LEAST that with one single 360x64mm rad in the front of the case for both the CPU and GPU's.

If I had a pair of Titan Black's with reference coolers, with some measure of long-term viability, meaning that I were going to keep them for 5 years or longer, and not a pair of GPU's with half the VRAM and an estimated 3 years of life in them viability wise (the 3GB of VRAM) then yes I would happily pick up a pair of EK water-blocks for $250 alone.

CPU seldom gets higher than 55 C in any application and doesn't get above 80 C during torture testing with the Phanteks PH-TC14PE, and excellent air cooler, one of the best.


----------



## bangboomben

hey guys,

months ago a usr posted a photo from his rig:


Does someone know, what kind of fans he used there?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bangboomben*
> 
> hey guys,
> 
> months ago a usr posted a photo from his rig:
> 
> 
> Does someone know, what kind of fans he used there?


corsair with the rings painted.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bangboomben*
> 
> hey guys,
> 
> months ago a usr posted a photo from his rig:
> 
> 
> Does someone know, what kind of fans he used there?


The rings pop out and you can easily spray paint them


----------



## bangboomben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> The rings pop out and you can easily spray paint them


wow, that simple :-D
ty guys!


----------



## CaptainZombie

I put together my build in the Air 240 tonight, here are some pics. The quality control on this case was decent, but the bottom panel is messed up and is barely latched on. I'd hate to take this system apart to have to resend to Amazon for another one. I'll try to contact CorsairGeorge or Joesph in hopes that Corsair has spare parts which I doubt they do yet.

That ITX board looks so small even in this case, I feel so bad for it. LOL! I was worried the case would be too big for the living room, but its not that bad (last pic).


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I put together my build in the Air 240 tonight, here are some pics. The quality control on this case was decent, but the bottom panel is messed up and is barely latched on. I'd hate to take this system apart to have to resend to Amazon for another one. I'll try to contact CorsairGeorge or Joesph in hopes that Corsair has spare parts which I doubt they do yet.
> 
> That ITX board looks so small even in this case, I feel so bad for it. LOL! I was worried the case would be too big for the living room, but its not that bad (last pic).


Looking good, yeah I didn't know ITX was so small! I have thought about setting my 540 on its side but am worried about blocking the PSU intake, any ideas?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I put together my build in the Air 240 tonight, here are some pics. The quality control on this case was decent, but the bottom panel is messed up and is barely latched on. I'd hate to take this system apart to have to resend to Amazon for another one. I'll try to contact CorsairGeorge or Joesph in hopes that Corsair has spare parts which I doubt they do yet.
> 
> That ITX board looks so small even in this case, I feel so bad for it. LOL! I was worried the case would be too big for the living room, but its not that bad (last pic).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Could you do me a huge favor and measure between the ITX board and to the front of the case? I'm really hoping I can do some fun stuff in this case...









I'll be adding the Air 240 to the Owner's Club tonight and then be adding people on the Air 540 Owner's list as well.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Looking good, yeah I didn't know ITX was so small! I have thought about setting my 540 on its side but am worried about blocking the PSU intake, any ideas?


Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Could you do me a huge favor and measure between the ITX board and to the front of the case? I'm really hoping I can do some fun stuff in this case...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be adding the Air 240 to the Owner's Club tonight and then be adding people on the Air 540 Owner's list as well.


From the H60 rad to the motherboard you are looking at about 5 3/4 inches. Then from the motherboard to the front of the case there is about 8 inches. What are your plans for this case?

I'd like to get a 240mm rad for the front to cool both the GPU and CPU. Will probably be my next project with this case.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Thanks!
> From the H60 rad to the motherboard you are looking at about 5 3/4 inches. Then from the motherboard to the front of the case there is about 8 inches. What are your plans for this case?
> 
> I'd like to get a 240mm rad for the front to cool both the GPU and CPU. Will probably be my next project with this case.


I'm planning on getting a few HDD hot swap bays to stick there.









I know this case isn't ideal for that, but I haven't really found anything that looks decent and would really fit what I want to do without costing an arm and a leg. I also don't want to go ATX because it's just too big for what I want. I think the Air 240 will be a perfect in between of a lot of space for what I want, but still small enough that I can stick it where I want to. I still haven't found a place for it, but once I get it built, I will.







It's either this or the Lian Li PC-Q25B which will "limit" me to 7 HDDs (5 of them being hot swappable). It's tiny and should do the job just fine, but ehh. I really don't want to limit myself like that considering that I also plan on throwing a 4C HT Xeon in there eventually so it can be much more than just a NAS. (Game Server, VOIP, and possibly even my wireless router.)


----------



## jameyscott

Owner's list is updated and the Air240 is added! CaptainZombie did such a great job that I just copied and pasted what he had when he made a separate thread. Can't thank him enough for letting me incorporate it into this thread! Now off to the AX/HX Owner's Club thread and updating that.


----------



## Crouch

I want the 240 so bad to replace my half broken Colossus


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> @Lutro0 sells them on his website.


Any idea if Lutro0, or any other company really, has 90 degree PCI 8 or 6 pin cables?


----------



## imperialzerg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Any idea if Lutro0, or any other company really, has 90 degree PCI 8 or 6 pin cables?


I recently ordered these for my Air 240







:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261567563062?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imperialzerg*
> 
> I recently ordered these for my Air 240
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261567563062?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


They might've be okay if they were actually longer and you didn't have to see the adapter on the viewing portion of the case


----------



## drka0tic

Anyone planning a custom water loop on their 240?

I'm trying to decide how thick of a radiator to go with in the front.

I'll be installing a microatx board and a reference gtx770 which I believe is 10.5" long.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> Anyone planning a custom water loop on their 240?
> 
> I'm trying to decide how thick of a radiator to go with in the front.
> 
> I'll be installing a microatx board and a reference gtx770 which I believe is 10.5" long.


I'd like to, just waiting to see what Corsair says about my crappy panels. The top panel with the window is not too bad, but the bottom one doesn't close properly.


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I'd like to, just waiting to see what Corsair says about my crappy panels. The top panel with the window is not too bad, but the bottom one doesn't close properly.


Sorry to hear about the panel. Mines seem OK so far. Surprised how lightweight the whole thing is.

I was hoping to reuse my HX850 but unfortunately this case demands a full modular PSU if you want to have space for other components. I can't even close the door.
I think may even have to go with custom length cables.


----------



## XtremeOcD

I emailed corsair about bad side panel and they shipped it out within 2 days of me reporting. I should have mine tomorrow. 1 week total time from complaint til delivery. excellent customer service !


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeOcD*
> 
> I emailed corsair about bad side panel and they shipped it out within 2 days of me reporting. I should have mine tomorrow. 1 week total time from complaint til delivery. excellent customer service !


Did you just email their customer support via their forum online? If so I'll get this filled out tonight. Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> Sorry to hear about the panel. Mines seem OK so far. Surprised how lightweight the whole thing is.
> 
> I was hoping to reuse my HX850 but unfortunately this case demands a full modular PSU if you want to have space for other components. I can't even close the door.
> I think may even have to go with custom length cables.


I agree, this is a fairly lightweight case. Hoping one day we see an Air 140 which is strictly ITX and cuts down a bit on some of the space making this more of a SFF case.


----------



## XtremeOcD

Ya i just filled out the form on their website and all was good. I also emailed http://www.overclock.net/u/349064/corsair-joseph with the RMA # You can find his email on the forums here somewhere. He also helped in pushing it through faster


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeOcD*
> 
> Ya i just filled out the form on their website and all was good. I also emailed http://www.overclock.net/u/349064/corsair-joseph with the RMA # You can find his email on the forums here somewhere. He also helped in pushing it through faster


Thanks! Joesph help me back in the spring with a bad H60 so I'll contact him after filling out the form.


----------



## Decade

Man, I'd love to downsize to the 240 from the 540... but... I have to spend money on the 240 AND a mATX motherboard.

Such a choice, really tough. Gah!

Edit: Seems like putting fans on the bottom of the case with an mATX board is dicey and they'll be sitting on it... might not be a great idea with dual GPUs.


----------



## XtremeOcD

Happy times, order from newegg has been confirmed as shipped and complete. now for the wait. can't wait to start my build


----------



## By-Tor

Love the looks and size of these cases.... Can't wait to build on one..... Want to build with the window on top and the case on its side...

Some good looking builds in the thread...


----------



## timmsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> Sorry to hear about the panel. Mines seem OK so far. Surprised how lightweight the whole thing is.
> 
> I was hoping to reuse my HX850 but unfortunately this case demands a full modular PSU if you want to have space for other components. I can't even close the door.
> I think may even have to go with custom length cables.


Ive managed to get my HX850 in, but to be fair i dont have the optical drive bays or hard drive bays in place. swaped them out in favour of my res and pump though

Will be moving the res and pump to the front at some point soon but no doubt i'll be able to fit my hdd and odd bays back in place


----------



## ANGELPUNISH3R

Heres mine.








Specs are
Rampage IV Gene
i7 3930k
32gb of G.Skill Ripjaws
GTX 690
RM 1000 PSU
500gb samsung SSD
2x 4TB WD Greens
Corsair H105

This was a down size from this


I got a really good Deal on the Rampage iv Gene with the x99 release it made the x79 alot cheaper. I previously had the formula but the gene doesnt really seem like it compromises anything other the the extra pci lanes.

Here it is next to a phenom just for a size reference if anyone wants to see.



Thoughts on the case. I think its great the fact i can get this much hardware into such a small form factor is awesome. The dual chamber design is perfect for this form factor unlike other mATX cases that are this size that have all the hardware in one area. The look of the case is great. To build in its really simple. I spent no time at all cable managing and it still looks great.

Only bad thing i can say about the case is the pci cables coming out the gpu push on the side panel. Corsair should have included some right angle adapters with the case because im pretty sure this will happen no matter what gpu you have.

On water cooling i was thinking about doing a custom loop and using the 240 rad i had at the bottom of my phantom 820. I figure if i dont OC or my cpu or atleast not a massive OC it should be fine to cool the cpu and gpu since its a 60mm think 240 rad. It just fits in i did try it. I also have the water block for the GTX 690 but with the area where the fittings connect im not sure if i would be able to put the side panel on becasue it will poke out quite far. When i get time i will try it and let you guys know. It could fit but it will be very close.

The biggest issue i see with water cooling is fitting the pump in the back. Once you have your cables in there is very little room back there. Unless you take out the HDD and SSD cages which would open up alot more room. But since i use both i cant do that. Maybe i can move the SSD to the front chamber and mount it to the floor to give me extra room. Also i have my D5 pump from my phantom build but i really would not recommend use a D5 as room is limited and a DDC pump would be alot better for this case since it takes up less space. Also a D5 would mostly likely be over kill for any water cooling setup you could fit in this case anyway.

So i would suggest to make your on custom cables if you are water cooling so you can make them the exact length you need so there is no wasted room in the back from your left over cable lengths. it would make it alot easier.

I will try the GPU block and see if it still fits in the case. If it does then i will do a custom loop in the next few weeks. I just need to pick up a smaller res as the one from my last build was massive.


----------



## formula m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Friction*
> 
> That would be some Blue Carbon Fiber Vinyl Wrap. You can grab if ebay http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR2.TRC1.A0.H0.Xblue+carbon+fiber+vinyl+wap&_nkw=blue+carbon+fiber+vinyl+wap&_sacat=0


Thank you...!


----------



## CaptainZombie

double post


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANGELPUNISH3R*
> 
> Heres mine.
> 
> Thoughts on the case. I think its great the fact i can get this much hardware into such a small form factor is awesome. The dual chamber design is perfect for this form factor unlike other mATX cases that are this size that have all the hardware in one area. The look of the case is great. To build in its really simple. I spent no time at all cable managing and it still looks great.
> 
> Only bad thing i can say about the case is the pci cables coming out the gpu push on the side panel. Corsair should have included some right angle adapters with the case because im pretty sure this will happen no matter what gpu you have.
> 
> On water cooling i was thinking about doing a custom loop and using the 240 rad i had at the bottom of my phantom 820. I figure if i dont OC or my cpu or atleast not a massive OC it should be fine to cool the cpu and gpu since its a 60mm think 240 rad. It just fits in i did try it. I also have the water block for the GTX 690 but with the area where the fittings connect im not sure if i would be able to put the side panel on becasue it will poke out quite far. When i get time i will try it and let you guys know. It could fit but it will be very close.
> 
> The biggest issue i see with water cooling is fitting the pump in the back. Once you have your cables in there is very little room back there. Unless you take out the HDD and SSD cages which would open up alot more room. But since i use both i cant do that. Maybe i can move the SSD to the front chamber and mount it to the floor to give me extra room. Also i have my D5 pump from my phantom build but i really would not recommend use a D5 as room is limited and a DDC pump would be alot better for this case since it takes up less space. Also a D5 would mostly likely be over kill for any water cooling setup you could fit in this case anyway.
> 
> So i would suggest to make your on custom cables if you are water cooling so you can make them the exact length you need so there is no wasted room in the back from your left over cable lengths. it would make it alot easier.
> 
> I will try the GPU block and see if it still fits in the case. If it does then i will do a custom loop in the next few weeks. I just need to pick up a smaller res as the one from my last build was massive.


Nice job on your build.









Do you think using a custom GPU waterblock might not fit in this case? I'm new to custom watercooling so trying to figure out what would make sense for a EVGA 770. Doesn't look like there is many full blocks for non-ref cards like the EVGA.


----------



## ANGELPUNISH3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Nice job on your build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think using a custom GPU waterblock might not fit in this case? I'm new to custom watercooling so trying to figure out what would make sense for a EVGA 770. Doesn't look like there is many full blocks for non-ref cards like the EVGA.


If they do fit it will be by just millimeters. I would really recommend not using and non reference card that has a custom PCB that is wider then the reference card because they will most likely not fit eg. ASUS Matrix cards.

I will take a photo later and show it with the GPU block.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANGELPUNISH3R*
> 
> If they do fit it will be by just millimeters. I would really recommend not using and non reference card that has a custom PCB that is wider then the reference card because they will most likely not fit eg. ASUS Matrix cards.
> 
> I will take a photo later and show it with the GPU block.


Ok cool, look forward to seeing those pics. I have the EVGA 770 w/ACX cooler, so not sure how that PCB compares to reference.


----------



## Tom B

I love OCN but it does mean things to my wallet...









tracking says my 540 will be here today.


----------



## VoodooFarm

Its nice to see some new life breathed into this thread by the 240. I have to admit, I wish i had a reason to do a build in that case. It looks amazing.


----------



## Tom B

New toy!










I'm planning on putting my sig rig in here. New led lights are here. Still waiting on sleeving and a few other things. Should start building late this week.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Its nice to see some new life breathed into this thread by the 240. I have to admit, I wish i had a reason to do a build in that case. It looks amazing.


Build a NAS in it like I plan on doing!


----------



## Yukss

not like the super rigs around here but it is something..










bad pics... crapy cellphone.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss*
> 
> not like the super rigs around here but it is something..
> 
> bad pics... crapy cellphone.


Nice!


----------



## XtremeOcD

a question for those who have mounted the fans on front outside of case when using a rad. Do the fans first screw in from the back into the fan or are they done by using a longer screw thru the front of the fan and into the rad with the case sandwiched in between. if this even makes sense


----------



## jameyscott

Just bought an Air 240!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Just bought an Air 240!


Who didn't see that one coming?

Now then...what are you going to put in it?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Who didn't see that one coming?
> 
> Now then...what are you going to put in it?













I've still got to decide on a PSU (most likely an RM450) and then get my friend to hurry up and give me my 2x4GB Vengeance kit back.... For now I'll pull out some of the ram in my main system so that I can have it up and running and I have an old "meh" PSU that I'm going to throw in as well until I finalize the rest of the build.

Oh, and I'll be throwing in my 3x3TB drives as well as my Force GT 120GB SSD.









My needs are a bit different compared to a normal NAS which is why I didn't go with something like the LianLi PC-Q25B (Actual NAS case) I don't like limiting myself to something so small, and I felt like airflow was going to be a huge issue as well as a proper cooling as I will eventually upgrade it to a Xeon 1230v3. (4C HT)

As far as my needs for this little beast... I'll be running all of my HDDs in there to run as a NAS (Obviously) but since I will have a Dual Gigabit ethernet connection, assuming latencies aren't bad) it will house all of my games as well as be the power house of my video editing. 250MB up and down will be "good enough" for what I'm doing for now. I also plan on picking up 2 Seagate NAS 3TB drives to Raid0 for my game storage as well as my immediate storage for all of my video editing as well as other misc things.

I'm going to host game servers for my friends and I, and hopefully it will be able to function as my wireless router as well.

Also will eventually upgrade to 16GB of RAM since it will be running VMs.


----------



## dXsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dXsL*
> 
> NEW BUILD - here's my experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great case. coming from an Antec 1200 expectations were high and so far I'm not disappointed (except for a few small things).
> My last system had a [email protected] on a H100 push-pull. (4.7Ghz during all night full BF4 load (!), higher was possible just not suitable for gaming)
> 
> new components: i7-4790K, MAXIMUS HERO VII, XMP 2133, H110, RM1000,
> 
> I opted to use a H110 as front push intake with 2x 140SP (instead for top pull exhaust or push exhaust as I've seen most of you do). I used stock thermal paste just to see what it does and that seems to work great.
> After fitting a 780 TI there is unfortunetely no room for a push-pull in the front, since I know there's room for push-pull in the top I might do that later.
> The 2x 140AF moved to the top and rear is stock (exhaust 1x 140AF).
> as PSU I choose a Corsair RM1000 which is silent
> Using a NZXT Sentry 2 i connected these 5 fans separately just to play a bit for now, later they of course will connect to the MB using some nice temp curve.
> 
> at idle/desktop work: cpu cores 25-29, mb 28, gpu 30 (all 5 fans at minimal, near silent)
> at full bf4 load: cpu 48-50, mb 28, gpu 70-72 (all 5 fans at maximum). VERY impressed with the cpu cooling,perhaps because of the clean air intake.
> 
> I feel that the GPU is not getting enough (fresh) air, being where it is placed behind the H110 exhaust - and the H110 because of the 140 being placed in the middle, there is just not a lot of airflow at the bottom of the rig for the GPU. TIP: if using another cooler like a H100(i)/H105 it should perhaps be placed at the top and an additional 120AF at the bottom, that would definitely help.
> another way for me is to create an extra 140mm air intake in the window, which would ruin the esthetics but benefit the GPU.
> 
> more updates and pics to come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Michael


as promised some pictures:

20140909_192232.jpg 1855k .jpg file


20140910_065821.jpg 1530k .jpg file


As you can read in this post at Corsair (http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?p=726567#post726567) I'm contemplating a change. mostly because I like to change/mod









issue: my GPU is not getting enough air flow. I could move the H110 front intake to the top and the top 2x 140mm back to the front. 3 questions for the experts:
1. if I use 3x 120mm instead of 2x 140mm in the front, would that give NOTICABLE more cool air for the GPU (three 120mm fans are mounted a few centimeters lower than 2 140 fans can be mounted in the standard mounting holes)
2. A H110 at the top seems to be Corsairs original plan. I could REVERSE the rear fan to an intake to cool the VRM and use the H110 at the top as an exhaust either in push or pull. would you reverse this rear fan?
3. IF I was to use the H110 at the top as an INTAKE (my favourite: optimal cool air for the CPU), how would the remaining fans be used. I mean top 2x intake and front 2x or 3x intake gives a huge amount of overpressure. Would this work?

thanks.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dXsL*
> 
> as promised some pictures:
> 
> 20140909_192232.jpg 1855k .jpg file
> 
> 
> 20140910_065821.jpg 1530k .jpg file
> 
> 
> As you can read in this post at Corsair (http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?p=726567#post726567) I'm contemplating a change. mostly because I like to change/mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> issue: my GPU is not getting enough air flow. I could move the H110 front intake to the top and the top 2x 140mm back to the front. 3 questions for the experts:
> 1. if I use 3x 120mm instead of 2x 140mm in the front, would that give NOTICABLE more cool air for the GPU (three 120mm fans are mounted a few centimeters lower than 2 140 fans can be mounted in the standard mounting holes)
> 2. A H110 at the top seems to be Corsairs original plan. I could REVERSE the rear fan to an intake to cool the VRM and use the H110 at the top as an exhaust either in push or pull. would you reverse this rear fan?
> 3. IF I was to use the H110 at the top as an INTAKE (my favourite: optimal cool air for the CPU), how would the remaining fans be used. I mean top 2x intake and front 2x or 3x intake gives a huge amount of overpressure. Would this work?
> 
> thanks.


1. Yes it will. I saw a drop of 5-7C depending on the game/benchmark you might see more since you currently have the H110 in the front.
2. Just set the H110 and the front as intake and set the back 140mm fan as exhaust
3. See number 2.


----------



## dXsL

thx for the quick reply
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> 1. Yes it will. I saw a drop of 5-7C depending on the game/benchmark you might see more since you currently have the H110 in the front.
> 2. Just set the H110 and the front as intake and set the back 140mm fan as exhaust
> 3. See number 2.


tnx for the quick reply - I'm in the process of ordering some replacement fans now...










with regard to number 2, I really like the idea using the H110 as an intake. I'd thought that the GIGANTIC air pressure plus inside the case would give some problems but I'll give it a try and report back (I guess it definitely keeps the inside of the case dust free this way).

Would you then recommend using a top mounted H110 intake as pull or push (I'm thinking that a push gives better cooling but also creates more noise than a pull, not sure if this is true though. (hopefully someone answers my post at Corsair (http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?p=726567#post726567)


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dXsL*
> 
> thx for the quick reply
> tnx for the quick reply - I'm in the process of ordering some replacement fans now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with regard to number 2, I really like the idea using the H110 as an intake. I'd thought that the GIGANTIC air pressure plus inside the case would give some problems but I'll give it a try and report back (I guess it definitely keeps the inside of the case dust free this way).
> 
> Would you then recommend using a top mounted H110 intake as pull or push (I'm thinking that a push gives better cooling but also creates more noise than a pull, not sure if this is true though. (hopefully someone answers my post at Corsair (http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?p=726567#post726567)


push or pull doesn't really net any better results. Most users are using all intake on front and top (including me through multiple different set ups) and haven't had any issue. This case has a lot if free openings honeycomb mesh above PCI-e slots and such so a positive pressure setting is optimal.

Those multiple different set ups included me using a H110 as intake in the top, so you shouldn't experience any problems what-so-ever!

Oh, and make sure and get some quality fans such as NB-eloops, Corsair SP120s, etc etc otherwise you might actually see a increase in temps!


----------



## Cubelia

Bought the Air 240 arctic white when it came out in my region on 9/8.
I have to say the case is super sexy!

I also wrote a brief unboxing review,but they were in other language.(in Traditional Chinese)




(Also my first post on OCN.)


----------



## dXsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Oh, and make sure and get some quality fans such as NB-eloops, Corsair SP120s, etc etc otherwise you might actually see a increase in temps!


Agreed! But there's where I strike a small problem: using the H110 as top intake - preferable using a push setup - I'd need a pair of 140mm fans, and since it's push I'd need something like a pair of "SP" fans. However since Corsair "SP140" fans don't exist (http://www.corsair.com/se-fi/case-fans) I started wondering about Corsair engineers' intention of the stock fans. Logically deduced it must be pull that is their intention. Correct?

As I wrote above somewhere, I'm using the stock fans as a front intake PUSH and there's simply not a lot of air going through the 280mm radiator (I read this: http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/709786-FANS-101-Going-Scientific). Static pressure of the stock fans is "only" 1,64 whilst static pressure of the SP120 is a whopping 3.1 mmH20 making me think that a 140mm "Sp fan should be even higher.

*EDIT*: I just ordered a pair of Noctua NF-A14 to replace the stock Corsair H110 fans. Apparently I'm not the only one unhappy with the stock fans and this fan seems the be a huge improvement. I'll report back about my findings, also moving the H110 to the top as suggested by JameyScott.
At the moment with stock fans my 4790K is fixed at 4.6Ghz on a Maximus Hero VII main board, after 1+ hours BF4 game load temps are around 48-51 degrees which leaves room for a lot more.


----------



## shzzit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss*
> 
> not like the super rigs around here but it is something..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bad pics... crapy cellphone.


Looks like you have a KINK in the hose bro.


----------



## Simmons572

Glad to see the 240 added to this club. Look forward to seeing more upcoming builds


----------



## Jugurnot

Hey there owners, quick question, will a UT360 and UT240 fit together in this no modding?


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shzzit*
> 
> Looks like you have a KINK in the hose bro.


yes i had one, already fix it..


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Hey there owners, quick question, will a UT360 and UT240 fit together in this no modding?





All you need is to drill screw holes a little further to the outside of the case and it fits! Even with 11 inch graphics cards!


----------



## instantxlunch

hello this is my first time posting hope you enjoy


my case

cpu i7-4790k
mobo asus rog z97 hero
gpu evga gtx 780 3gb
ram corsair vengeance 16gb
psu 1000w coolermaster silentpro
ssd sandisk 120gb
hdd western digital green 1tb
and h100i for aftermarket cooler


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *instantxlunch*
> 
> hello this is my first time posting hope you enjoy
> 
> DSC01481.JPG 170k .JPG file


Welcome...

Very clean looking build... Nice..


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've still got to decide on a PSU (most likely an RM450) and then get my friend to hurry up and give me my 2x4GB Vengeance kit back.... For now I'll pull out some of the ram in my main system so that I can have it up and running and I have an old "meh" PSU that I'm going to throw in as well until I finalize the rest of the build.
> 
> Oh, and I'll be throwing in my 3x3TB drives as well as my Force GT 120GB SSD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My needs are a bit different compared to a normal NAS which is why I didn't go with something like the LianLi PC-Q25B (Actual NAS case) I don't like limiting myself to something so small, and I felt like airflow was going to be a huge issue as well as a proper cooling as I will eventually upgrade it to a Xeon 1230v3. (4C HT)
> 
> As far as my needs for this little beast... I'll be running all of my HDDs in there to run as a NAS (Obviously) but since I will have a Dual Gigabit ethernet connection, assuming latencies aren't bad) it will house all of my games as well as be the power house of my video editing. 250MB up and down will be "good enough" for what I'm doing for now. I also plan on picking up 2 Seagate NAS 3TB drives to Raid0 for my game storage as well as my immediate storage for all of my video editing as well as other misc things.
> 
> I'm going to host game servers for my friends and I, and hopefully it will be able to function as my wireless router as well.
> 
> Also will eventually upgrade to 16GB of RAM since it will be running VMs.


Awesome! Nice to see you join the 240 club too and can't wait to see your NAS setup.

I did get into contact with CorsairJoseph about both of the panels being messed up. They're hoping to get something sent out by the end of the week. Gotta love Corsair CS, this is the second time I've dealt with them and they were very helpful.


----------



## instantxlunch

thank you


----------



## martinbrice

Thought I'd post pictures of my recent build in case it might help others considering similar builds with similar parts. I was really excited to do a 540 build because it's such a unique case and it looked so easy to work with. Once X99 was release I bought my processor and motherboard at 12:13pm on Friday the 29th (there was traffic, I was 13 minutes late). I had been torn between getting the Rampage Extreme V or the Deluxe, but since they only had Deluxe in stock, it made my decision a little easier. For what I'll use this for, I think the Deluxe will end up being a better choice anyway.

It should be noted that I got a huge headstart on this build (i.e. all the hard stuff) by purchasing the custom config (cst-1461) over at FrozenCPU and asking Joe there for a custom mod to remove the hot swap drives and put a radiator on the bottom. Thanks Joe!

Parts list:
Corsiar Air 540 (obviously)
Asus X99 Deluxe Motherboard
Intel 5960X CPU
32GB G.Skill 2400 Mhz DDR4
500GB Samsung 840 EVO
AMD 295x2 GPU
Corsair AX1500i PSU
EK Supremacy Full Copper CPU Waterblock
EK 295x2 Fullcover and backplate
EK Black Nickel Compression fittings
EK D5 X-RES Top 100 w/ D5 Vario
Alphacool XT45 240mm Radiator (top)
Alphacool ST30 360mm Radiator (front)
Alphacool ST30 240mm Radiator (bottom)
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-3 fans (x7)
Phobya Dual 120 Radiator Grill

Notes about decisions:
* I know the memory is slow, DDR4 has already gotten a lot faster since like 2 weeks ago, and it'll keep getting faster and cheaper...I decided to not spend a ton on the most expensive stuff now and instead wait until early 2015 and upgrade at that point.
* I wasn't excited about the 500GB Samsung 840 EVO since I've been using the 840 Pro for a while...seemed like a step down. But it came free with the 295x2 I ordered, and I'm waiting to see if there's some quick progress along the lines of M.2 drives like the XP941. I hope to replace the 840 EVO with some M.2 drive that's 4 or 5 times faster within 6 months. So for now it'll have to do.
* Why a 295x2 instead of 290x CF or 780 Ti SLI? Because I'm pretty loyal to AMD on video cards, ever since the ATI All-in-Wonder 9800 AGP card...they've had me hooked. Even though I'll readily admit that I like nVidia better for most actual uses. So why 295x2 instead of the cheaper 290x CF option? Because a single 295x2 will dissipate just slightly less heat that two 290x cards would. And I don't game much anyway (a little Diablo), so it's mostly just there to provide a little future proofing (perhaps 2 x 4k in the future).
* Why the AX1500i? It's way more than is needed for this system...in fact, so much more that it's almost less efficient than some other cheaper options. In fact, As I'm writing this I'm drawing 192W and only operating at 89.7% efficiency...but I know that because I got that really cool Corsair Link software...and I didn't have to buy the AX1200i with it's crazy USB dongle thing to use the Corsair Link software. So that's basically why. Also because if you read enough reviews, there's at least one bad or mediocre review for every other high end power supply, but the AX1500i seems to get highly positive reviews across the board. Anyway though, had I gone with like a Seasonic 1200 Platinum...I bet I'd be over 90% efficient right now, but I'm just so far down the curve for this AX1500i that it can't even hold 90%. Maybe I'll have to grab another 295x2 in order to give it a chance to stay above 90.
* The 30 mm rads were mostly out of necessity since neither the front nor the bottom would accommodate anything larger and still let me fit what I needed.
* The NB-eLoop fans were next best to the GT-AP15s on Martin's Liquid Labs, and obviously we can't get GT-AP15s anymore...so they're what I'm stuck with for now (although I'm thinking of parting out my old box and buying 1 or 2 more GT-AP15s on eBay and switching...they're really substantially better).

Things others might care about...i.e. "Can I fit" questions:
* Can you fit a 295x2 and a radiator in front? Yes, just barely. And you have to move the fans to the outside, but if you remove the filter, the grill will go back on over the fans.
* Can you fit a 240mm rad on the bottom? Yes. But it gets very tight with the connectors on the bottom of the board. My front panel USB fits, but it's slightly at an angle. Even another millimeter or two would make this not work.
* Can you fit a Corsair AX1500i in a 540 Air? Yes. But the pre-drilled holes don't go out far enough, so you'll end up drilling some new ones for the support bracket.

Now time for pictures and proof...


The obligatory parts pic


You can see the nice fill port Joe put in and the tops fans through the grill.



The case as I received it. Already had the rads and fans installed. This ST30 is attached to the Phobya Dual 120 Radiator Grill that replaced the drive bays on the bottom. That's also an ST30 on the front.


Went just slightly bigger on the top, got an XT45. Could possibly have fit a UT60...but it would have been hard to work with. The XT45 wasn't bad...easy to route things around it.


So the copper doesn't match...maybe I'll get one of those new white Supremacy EVOs soon.


In case anybody wants to see how tight it is up top...it's not too tight.


You can see it's tighter on the bottom...probably easier to see once the cables are installed...they end up angled slightly.


The back, mostly as I got it, with the PSU installed. Joe did the res, so I can't take credit for that. It's really well installed. The antivibration stuff works really well.


In case anyone doubts it's actually an AX1500i and not a AX1200i.



This case is awesome, the drive cage removal is super easy.


With the grills off. Can't believe I didn't take a picture with the grills on too...I assure you the front grill goes on just fine. Just had to remove the filter.


You can see that the front panel USB connector ends up having to be slightly angled, but it does just barely fit. Again, nothing greater than a 30mm rad would work here unless the motherboard was shorter.


I know when I first saw the X99 Deluxe, I had wondered how much room there is between that IO cover and the closest DIMM slot. The answer is not much room...but I can slide a piece of paper in there...I could have maybe even slide two in. So the answer is that it's close, but it doesn't touch.



Sorry for the poor lighting and angle, but between these two shots you can see the 295x2 will fit, but just barely.


I was feeling pretty lucky. I decided to replace the factory cover before even installing the card and making sure it worked.


Cleanup was really easy and the pads came off really easy since the card hadn't ever run.


Ready for the cover.


This was new to me, I had to put pads on the backside too. Didn't have to do that with my 7970 (x2) fullcovers from my old box.


295x2 FC ready to go.



And it fits! A little easier to see the space left between the card and the rad in this picture.



Planning the loop. The front rad had to be removed to get those 90 degree adapters attached. My available adapters forced me to change my loop layout though. I needed one of those 90 degree adapters to come out of the pump. However, I think this layout could have worked.



Thought about putting the extra fan connections card up top. Would have worked and would have been invisible, but really hard to reach after installed. Decided to instead attach it via the tie-downs on the front of the right side...just below the 5.25" drive cage. This worked great...very easy to work with from this location. I also like how it keeps several fans from having to run to the motherboard.


I went with the "who cares, it's not going to be seen" method of cable management on the right side. I really like that that's an entirely viable option in this case. You can also see the 90 degree and 45 degree adapters on the pump.


All done! You can see I ended up flipping the bottom rad and the front rad. This let me steal a 90 degree for the pump in back and use a 45 degree adapter coming out of the bottom 240 up to a 90 degree adapter on the input of the 360 and then used a 45 degree adapter on the output of the 360 to run back to the res. There was going to end up being one long run between the 240 and 360 no matter what. I like this vertical run better than the alternative run that would basically lay across the case bottom.

Thoughts on the build:
* This case is awesome...everything was pretty easy, and at minimum was way easier than it would have been in other cases.
* I'm super pumped to have this many rads in a case this size...it's awesome. Temps are great...they hardly move even under load. Can't seem to get the 295x2 above 53 C no matter what I do. I can get the CPU to about 50 C as well. Note, neither are overclocked yet. Waiting on the results of the LegitReivew X99 Deluxe fire before I dare overclock anything.
* I'm also pumped that for its compactness, not only can it fit those 3 rads, but that it can still fit a 295x2 as well!
* Corsair should make the bottom of this case like this mod by default. Who needs a 3.5" drive anyway...enthusiasts will have a NAS. Being ready for a bottom rad seems more useful.
* So far I'm not a fan of the FanXpert stuff...don't feel like I have enough control. Think I'm going to grab another Lamptron FC5 or something like that. What sucks though is the orientation. The vertical 5.25" bays don't accommodate a lot of potential accessories that would go in 5.25" bays. I don't blame Corsair for this though, I wouldn't want the case to be wider. I'd actually just like to see some accessory vendors make some stuff that's meant for a vertical 5.25" bay.

Finally, and this doesn't relate to the case...WHHHYYYY!? did they stop making the GT-AP15s. They're SOOO much quieter than these NB eLoops. I'm not a fan of having to grab stuff off eBay. I'd rather just pay a legitimate vendor with new stock. Scythe/Nidac/whoever obviously didn't realize what they had. I'd gladly pay $50/fan for AP15s, and I'd angrily pay even more than that. This seems like a market failure. By parting out my old stuff and getting one from a friend I've got 7 now and I plan to replace these noisy NB eLoops this weekend. Although I will give them credit for looking nice...especially with the Asus X99 Deluxe....if you care about aesthetics.

I'd love to hear some comments/feedback. What'd I do wrong? What don't you like? Also...I really searched hard to try to find evidence that certain things would work before I bought this case and some of my evidence was a bit flimsy and there was a fair bit of "it'll probably fit" when I started buying parts. If anyone has any questions or would like any pictures of a specific area of the case that might help them answer those questions, just let me know. I'd be glad to help.

Thanks again to Joe at FrozenCPU for the case mods.


----------



## Jugurnot

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinbrice*
> 
> Thought I'd post pictures of my recent build in case it might help others considering similar builds with similar parts. I was really excited to do a 540 build because it's such a unique case and it looked so easy to work with. Once X99 was release I bought my processor and motherboard at 12:13pm on Friday the 29th (there was traffic, I was 13 minutes late). I had been torn between getting the Rampage Extreme V or the Deluxe, but since they only had Deluxe in stock, it made my decision a little easier. For what I'll use this for, I think the Deluxe will end up being a better choice anyway.
> 
> It should be noted that I got a huge headstart on this build (i.e. all the hard stuff) by purchasing the custom config (cst-1461) over at FrozenCPU and asking Joe there for a custom mod to remove the hot swap drives and put a radiator on the bottom. Thanks Joe!
> 
> Parts list:
> Corsiar Air 540 (obviously)
> Asus X99 Deluxe Motherboard
> Intel 5960X CPU
> 32GB G.Skill 2400 Mhz DDR4
> 500GB Samsung 840 EVO
> AMD 295x2 GPU
> Corsair AX1500i PSU
> EK Supremacy Full Copper CPU Waterblock
> EK 295x2 Fullcover and backplate
> EK Black Nickel Compression fittings
> EK D5 X-RES Top 100 w/ D5 Vario
> Alphacool XT45 240mm Radiator (top)
> Alphacool ST30 360mm Radiator (front)
> Alphacool ST30 240mm Radiator (bottom)
> Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-3 fans (x7)
> Phobya Dual 120 Radiator Grill
> 
> Notes about decisions:
> * I know the memory is slow, DDR4 has already gotten a lot faster since like 2 weeks ago, and it'll keep getting faster and cheaper...I decided to not spend a ton on the most expensive stuff now and instead wait until early 2015 and upgrade at that point.
> * I wasn't excited about the 500GB Samsung 840 EVO since I've been using the 840 Pro for a while...seemed like a step down. But it came free with the 295x2 I ordered, and I'm waiting to see if there's some quick progress along the lines of M.2 drives like the XP941. I hope to replace the 840 EVO with some M.2 drive that's 4 or 5 times faster within 6 months. So for now it'll have to do.
> * Why a 295x2 instead of 290x CF or 780 Ti SLI? Because I'm pretty loyal to AMD on video cards, ever since the ATI All-in-Wonder 9800 AGP card...they've had me hooked. Even though I'll readily admit that I like nVidia better for most actual uses. So why 295x2 instead of the cheaper 290x CF option? Because a single 295x2 will dissipate just slightly less heat that two 290x cards would. And I don't game much anyway (a little Diablo), so it's mostly just there to provide a little future proofing (perhaps 2 x 4k in the future).
> * Why the AX1500i? It's way more than is needed for this system...in fact, so much more that it's almost less efficient than some other cheaper options. In fact, As I'm writing this I'm drawing 192W and only operating at 89.7% efficiency...but I know that because I got that really cool Corsair Link software...and I didn't have to buy the AX1200i with it's crazy USB dongle thing to use the Corsair Link software. So that's basically why. Also because if you read enough reviews, there's at least one bad or mediocre review for every other high end power supply, but the AX1500i seems to get highly positive reviews across the board. Anyway though, had I gone with like a Seasonic 1200 Platinum...I bet I'd be over 90% efficient right now, but I'm just so far down the curve for this AX1500i that it can't even hold 90%. Maybe I'll have to grab another 295x2 in order to give it a chance to stay above 90.
> * The 30 mm rads were mostly out of necessity since neither the front nor the bottom would accommodate anything larger and still let me fit what I needed.
> * The NB-eLoop fans were next best to the GT-AP15s on Martin's Liquid Labs, and obviously we can't get GT-AP15s anymore...so they're what I'm stuck with for now (although I'm thinking of parting out my old box and buying 1 or 2 more GT-AP15s on eBay and switching...they're really substantially better).
> 
> Things others might care about...i.e. "Can I fit" questions:
> * Can you fit a 295x2 and a radiator in front? Yes, just barely. And you have to move the fans to the outside, but if you remove the filter, the grill will go back on over the fans.
> * Can you fit a 240mm rad on the bottom? Yes. But it gets very tight with the connectors on the bottom of the board. My front panel USB fits, but it's slightly at an angle. Even another millimeter or two would make this not work.
> * Can you fit a Corsair AX1500i in a 540 Air? Yes. But the pre-drilled holes don't go out far enough, so you'll end up drilling some new ones for the support bracket.
> 
> Now time for pictures and proof...
> 
> 
> The obligatory parts pic
> 
> 
> You can see the nice fill port Joe put in and the tops fans through the grill.
> 
> 
> 
> The case as I received it. Already had the rads and fans installed. This ST30 is attached to the Phobya Dual 120 Radiator Grill that replaced the drive bays on the bottom. That's also an ST30 on the front.
> 
> 
> Went just slightly bigger on the top, got an XT45. Could possibly have fit a UT60...but it would have been hard to work with. The XT45 wasn't bad...easy to route things around it.
> 
> 
> So the copper doesn't match...maybe I'll get one of those new white Supremacy EVOs soon.
> 
> 
> In case anybody wants to see how tight it is up top...it's not too tight.
> 
> 
> You can see it's tighter on the bottom...probably easier to see once the cables are installed...they end up angled slightly.
> 
> 
> The back, mostly as I got it, with the PSU installed. Joe did the res, so I can't take credit for that. It's really well installed. The antivibration stuff works really well.
> 
> 
> In case anyone doubts it's actually an AX1500i and not a AX1200i.
> 
> 
> 
> This case is awesome, the drive cage removal is super easy.
> 
> 
> With the grills off. Can't believe I didn't take a picture with the grills on too...I assure you the front grill goes on just fine. Just had to remove the filter.
> 
> 
> You can see that the front panel USB connector ends up having to be slightly angled, but it does just barely fit. Again, nothing greater than a 30mm rad would work here unless the motherboard was shorter.
> 
> 
> I know when I first saw the X99 Deluxe, I had wondered how much room there is between that IO cover and the closest DIMM slot. The answer is not much room...but I can slide a piece of paper in there...I could have maybe even slide two in. So the answer is that it's close, but it doesn't touch.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor lighting and angle, but between these two shots you can see the 295x2 will fit, but just barely.
> 
> 
> I was feeling pretty lucky. I decided to replace the factory cover before even installing the card and making sure it worked.
> 
> 
> Cleanup was really easy and the pads came off really easy since the card hadn't ever run.
> 
> 
> Ready for the cover.
> 
> 
> This was new to me, I had to put pads on the backside too. Didn't have to do that with my 7970 (x2) fullcovers from my old box.
> 
> 
> 295x2 FC ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> And it fits! A little easier to see the space left between the card and the rad in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Planning the loop. The front rad had to be removed to get those 90 degree adapters attached. My available adapters forced me to change my loop layout though. I needed one of those 90 degree adapters to come out of the pump. However, I think this layout could have worked.
> 
> 
> 
> Thought about putting the extra fan connections card up top. Would have worked and would have been invisible, but really hard to reach after installed. Decided to instead attach it via the tie-downs on the front of the right side...just below the 5.25" drive cage. This worked great...very easy to work with from this location. I also like how it keeps several fans from having to run to the motherboard.
> 
> 
> I went with the "who cares, it's not going to be seen" method of cable management on the right side. I really like that that's an entirely viable option in this case. You can also see the 90 degree and 45 degree adapters on the pump.
> 
> 
> All done! You can see I ended up flipping the bottom rad and the front rad. This let me steal a 90 degree for the pump in back and use a 45 degree adapter coming out of the bottom 240 up to a 90 degree adapter on the input of the 360 and then used a 45 degree adapter on the output of the 360 to run back to the res. There was going to end up being one long run between the 240 and 360 no matter what. I like this vertical run better than the alternative run that would basically lay across the case bottom.
> 
> Thoughts on the build:
> * This case is awesome...everything was pretty easy, and at minimum was way easier than it would have been in other cases.
> * I'm super pumped to have this many rads in a case this size...it's awesome. Temps are great...they hardly move even under load. Can't seem to get the 295x2 above 53 C no matter what I do. I can get the CPU to about 50 C as well. Note, neither are overclocked yet. Waiting on the results of the LegitReivew X99 Deluxe fire before I dare overclock anything.
> * I'm also pumped that for its compactness, not only can it fit those 3 rads, but that it can still fit a 295x2 as well!
> * Corsair should make the bottom of this case like this mod by default. Who needs a 3.5" drive anyway...enthusiasts will have a NAS. Being ready for a bottom rad seems more useful.
> * So far I'm not a fan of the FanXpert stuff...don't feel like I have enough control. Think I'm going to grab another Lamptron FC5 or something like that. What sucks though is the orientation. The vertical 5.25" bays don't accommodate a lot of potential accessories that would go in 5.25" bays. I don't blame Corsair for this though, I wouldn't want the case to be wider. I'd actually just like to see some accessory vendors make some stuff that's meant for a vertical 5.25" bay.
> 
> Finally, and this doesn't relate to the case...WHHHYYYY!? did they stop making the GT-AP15s. They're SOOO much quieter than these NB eLoops. I'm not a fan of having to grab stuff off eBay. I'd rather just pay a legitimate vendor with new stock. Scythe/Nidac/whoever obviously didn't realize what they had. I'd gladly pay $50/fan for AP15s, and I'd angrily pay even more than that. This seems like a market failure. By parting out my old stuff and getting one from a friend I've got 7 now and I plan to replace these noisy NB eLoops this weekend. Although I will give them credit for looking nice...especially with the Asus X99 Deluxe....if you care about aesthetics.
> 
> I'd love to hear some comments/feedback. What'd I do wrong? What don't you like? Also...I really searched hard to try to find evidence that certain things would work before I bought this case and some of my evidence was a bit flimsy and there was a fair bit of "it'll probably fit" when I started buying parts. If anyone has any questions or would like any pictures of a specific area of the case that might help them answer those questions, just let me know. I'd be glad to help.
> 
> Thanks again to Joe at FrozenCPU for the case mods.








Good work! Great post! I dont even own the case but I am impressed. I can tell you did a lot of research.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Awesome! Nice to see you join the 240 club too and can't wait to see your NAS setup.
> 
> I did get into contact with CorsairJoseph about both of the panels being messed up. They're hoping to get something sent out by the end of the week. Gotta love Corsair CS, this is the second time I've dealt with them and they were very helpful.


I'm glad to join it as well! I'll be doing something a bit different with it since it will be a NAS after all, but I think it'll be great.







I won't be doing any modifcations to it for a little bit though thanks to it already having the 3 HDD slots and I "only" have the 3x3TB drives currently. I do plan on getting two more that are meant for raiding so I can get that raid0 goodness over the 2GB connection.









[quote name="martinbrice" url="/t/1404897/official-corsair-carbide-air-540-240-owners-club-gallery/8100_50#post_22828433"


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



]Thought I'd post pictures of my recent build in case it might help others considering similar builds with similar parts. I was really excited to do a 540 build because it's such a unique case and it looked so easy to work with. Once X99 was release I bought my processor and motherboard at 12:13pm on Friday the 29th (there was traffic, I was 13 minutes late). I had been torn between getting the Rampage Extreme V or the Deluxe, but since they only had Deluxe in stock, it made my decision a little easier. For what I'll use this for, I think the Deluxe will end up being a better choice anyway.

It should be noted that I got a huge headstart on this build (i.e. all the hard stuff) by purchasing the custom config (cst-1461) over at FrozenCPU and asking Joe there for a custom mod to remove the hot swap drives and put a radiator on the bottom. Thanks Joe!

Parts list:
Corsiar Air 540 (obviously)
Asus X99 Deluxe Motherboard
Intel 5960X CPU
32GB G.Skill 2400 Mhz DDR4
500GB Samsung 840 EVO
AMD 295x2 GPU
Corsair AX1500i PSU
EK Supremacy Full Copper CPU Waterblock
EK 295x2 Fullcover and backplate
EK Black Nickel Compression fittings
EK D5 X-RES Top 100 w/ D5 Vario
Alphacool XT45 240mm Radiator (top)
Alphacool ST30 360mm Radiator (front)
Alphacool ST30 240mm Radiator (bottom)
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-3 fans (x7)
Phobya Dual 120 Radiator Grill

Notes about decisions:
* I know the memory is slow, DDR4 has already gotten a lot faster since like 2 weeks ago, and it'll keep getting faster and cheaper...I decided to not spend a ton on the most expensive stuff now and instead wait until early 2015 and upgrade at that point.
* I wasn't excited about the 500GB Samsung 840 EVO since I've been using the 840 Pro for a while...seemed like a step down. But it came free with the 295x2 I ordered, and I'm waiting to see if there's some quick progress along the lines of M.2 drives like the XP941. I hope to replace the 840 EVO with some M.2 drive that's 4 or 5 times faster within 6 months. So for now it'll have to do.
* Why a 295x2 instead of 290x CF or 780 Ti SLI? Because I'm pretty loyal to AMD on video cards, ever since the ATI All-in-Wonder 9800 AGP card...they've had me hooked. Even though I'll readily admit that I like nVidia better for most actual uses. So why 295x2 instead of the cheaper 290x CF option? Because a single 295x2 will dissipate just slightly less heat that two 290x cards would. And I don't game much anyway (a little Diablo), so it's mostly just there to provide a little future proofing (perhaps 2 x 4k in the future).
* Why the AX1500i? It's way more than is needed for this system...in fact, so much more that it's almost less efficient than some other cheaper options. In fact, As I'm writing this I'm drawing 192W and only operating at 89.7% efficiency...but I know that because I got that really cool Corsair Link software...and I didn't have to buy the AX1200i with it's crazy USB dongle thing to use the Corsair Link software. So that's basically why. Also because if you read enough reviews, there's at least one bad or mediocre review for every other high end power supply, but the AX1500i seems to get highly positive reviews across the board. Anyway though, had I gone with like a Seasonic 1200 Platinum...I bet I'd be over 90% efficient right now, but I'm just so far down the curve for this AX1500i that it can't even hold 90%. Maybe I'll have to grab another 295x2 in order to give it a chance to stay above 90.
* The 30 mm rads were mostly out of necessity since neither the front nor the bottom would accommodate anything larger and still let me fit what I needed.
* The NB-eLoop fans were next best to the GT-AP15s on Martin's Liquid Labs, and obviously we can't get GT-AP15s anymore...so they're what I'm stuck with for now (although I'm thinking of parting out my old box and buying 1 or 2 more GT-AP15s on eBay and switching...they're really substantially better).

Things others might care about...i.e. "Can I fit" questions:
* Can you fit a 295x2 and a radiator in front? Yes, just barely. And you have to move the fans to the outside, but if you remove the filter, the grill will go back on over the fans.
* Can you fit a 240mm rad on the bottom? Yes. But it gets very tight with the connectors on the bottom of the board. My front panel USB fits, but it's slightly at an angle. Even another millimeter or two would make this not work.
* Can you fit a Corsair AX1500i in a 540 Air? Yes. But the pre-drilled holes don't go out far enough, so you'll end up drilling some new ones for the support bracket.

Now time for pictures and proof...


The obligatory parts pic


You can see the nice fill port Joe put in and the tops fans through the grill.



The case as I received it. Already had the rads and fans installed. This ST30 is attached to the Phobya Dual 120 Radiator Grill that replaced the drive bays on the bottom. That's also an ST30 on the front.


Went just slightly bigger on the top, got an XT45. Could possibly have fit a UT60...but it would have been hard to work with. The XT45 wasn't bad...easy to route things around it.


So the copper doesn't match...maybe I'll get one of those new white Supremacy EVOs soon.


In case anybody wants to see how tight it is up top...it's not too tight.


You can see it's tighter on the bottom...probably easier to see once the cables are installed...they end up angled slightly.


The back, mostly as I got it, with the PSU installed. Joe did the res, so I can't take credit for that. It's really well installed. The antivibration stuff works really well.


In case anyone doubts it's actually an AX1500i and not a AX1200i.



This case is awesome, the drive cage removal is super easy.


With the grills off. Can't believe I didn't take a picture with the grills on too...I assure you the front grill goes on just fine. Just had to remove the filter.


You can see that the front panel USB connector ends up having to be slightly angled, but it does just barely fit. Again, nothing greater than a 30mm rad would work here unless the motherboard was shorter.


I know when I first saw the X99 Deluxe, I had wondered how much room there is between that IO cover and the closest DIMM slot. The answer is not much room...but I can slide a piece of paper in there...I could have maybe even slide two in. So the answer is that it's close, but it doesn't touch.



Sorry for the poor lighting and angle, but between these two shots you can see the 295x2 will fit, but just barely.


I was feeling pretty lucky. I decided to replace the factory cover before even installing the card and making sure it worked.


Cleanup was really easy and the pads came off really easy since the card hadn't ever run.


Ready for the cover.


This was new to me, I had to put pads on the backside too. Didn't have to do that with my 7970 (x2) fullcovers from my old box.


295x2 FC ready to go.



And it fits! A little easier to see the space left between the card and the rad in this picture.



Planning the loop. The front rad had to be removed to get those 90 degree adapters attached. My available adapters forced me to change my loop layout though. I needed one of those 90 degree adapters to come out of the pump. However, I think this layout could have worked.



Thought about putting the extra fan connections card up top. Would have worked and would have been invisible, but really hard to reach after installed. Decided to instead attach it via the tie-downs on the front of the right side...just below the 5.25" drive cage. This worked great...very easy to work with from this location. I also like how it keeps several fans from having to run to the motherboard.


I went with the "who cares, it's not going to be seen" method of cable management on the right side. I really like that that's an entirely viable option in this case. You can also see the 90 degree and 45 degree adapters on the pump.


All done! You can see I ended up flipping the bottom rad and the front rad. This let me steal a 90 degree for the pump in back and use a 45 degree adapter coming out of the bottom 240 up to a 90 degree adapter on the input of the 360 and then used a 45 degree adapter on the output of the 360 to run back to the res. There was going to end up being one long run between the 240 and 360 no matter what. I like this vertical run better than the alternative run that would basically lay across the case bottom.

Thoughts on the build:
* This case is awesome...everything was pretty easy, and at minimum was way easier than it would have been in other cases.
* I'm super pumped to have this many rads in a case this size...it's awesome. Temps are great...they hardly move even under load. Can't seem to get the 295x2 above 53 C no matter what I do. I can get the CPU to about 50 C as well. Note, neither are overclocked yet. Waiting on the results of the LegitReivew X99 Deluxe fire before I dare overclock anything.
* I'm also pumped that for its compactness, not only can it fit those 3 rads, but that it can still fit a 295x2 as well!
* Corsair should make the bottom of this case like this mod by default. Who needs a 3.5" drive anyway...enthusiasts will have a NAS. Being ready for a bottom rad seems more useful.
* So far I'm not a fan of the FanXpert stuff...don't feel like I have enough control. Think I'm going to grab another Lamptron FC5 or something like that. What sucks though is the orientation. The vertical 5.25" bays don't accommodate a lot of potential accessories that would go in 5.25" bays. I don't blame Corsair for this though, I wouldn't want the case to be wider. I'd actually just like to see some accessory vendors make some stuff that's meant for a vertical 5.25" bay.

Finally, and this doesn't relate to the case...WHHHYYYY!? did they stop making the GT-AP15s. They're SOOO much quieter than these NB eLoops. I'm not a fan of having to grab stuff off eBay. I'd rather just pay a legitimate vendor with new stock. Scythe/Nidac/whoever obviously didn't realize what they had. I'd gladly pay $50/fan for AP15s, and I'd angrily pay even more than that. This seems like a market failure. By parting out my old stuff and getting one from a friend I've got 7 now and I plan to replace these noisy NB eLoops this weekend. Although I will give them credit for looking nice...especially with the Asus X99 Deluxe....if you care about aesthetics.

I'd love to hear some comments/feedback. What'd I do wrong? What don't you like? Also...I really searched hard to try to find evidence that certain things would work before I bought this case and some of my evidence was a bit flimsy and there was a fair bit of "it'll probably fit" when I started buying parts. If anyone has any questions or would like any pictures of a specific area of the case that might help them answer those questions, just let me know. I'd be glad to help.

Thanks again to Joe at FrozenCPU for the case mods.[


/quote]

Looks really awesome man! It's always nice to see the boundaries people can push with this case. I still need to add another 240 at the bottom just because.







Temps are great, but wouldn't mind being able to lower my fan speed just a tad more, and then I think I really will have as much stuff as I possibly could have in this case.

Dang, I knew FCPU had good CS and did good work, but I didn't know they did custom stuff for each individual user! I personally like doing that kind of stuff my self. Sweaty hands hoping you don't destroy your case and all.


----------



## timmsy

Does anyone think that adding another XT45 240 to the bottom of the case with having an XT45 360 in the front already will cause much of an issue?

planning to cut out the 3.5 drive mounts this weekend so i can drop another rad in place. I think the only stumbling block might be that i'll have to run some 90 bends from the bottom of the 360 and possibly cut out the raised bit at the bottom and fabricate a whole new bottom plate:S


----------



## martinbrice

This would not likely work easily. If you check out my post above, you can see some pictures of the issues. With my ST30 in front (so not coming into the case as far as an XT45), I had to use two 90 degree adapters, and I even had to take it out of the case to attach them...and then basically squeeze the ST30 back in. So that's the first problem. The other problem you'd likely have is attaching the connectors for stuff like the front panel on the bottom of the motherboard. You can see some pictures in my post above where I could just barely (with some tension and at an angle) get my front USB connected to the motherboard with the ST30 at the bottom. An XT45 wouldn't have been an option unless the mod did more than just cut out the 3.5" drives...it would have to basically create a spot for a sunken rad.

Hope that helps.


----------



## MasterToxoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinbrice*
> 
> Cool things and cool stuff


That is one good looking machine! Would you mind if I PM with Liquid cooling questions? I am having some doubts. We almost have the same build going (liquid cooling wise) but I unfortunately did not check one of my screw lengths on the UT60 360 one and I punched into it. Looks great though! Cannot wait until the gtx 980 is released to add it to my case!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterToxoa*
> 
> That is one good looking machine! Would you mind if I PM with Liquid cooling questions? I am having some doubts. We almost have the same build going (liquid cooling wise) but I unfortunately did not check one of my screw lengths on the UT60 360 one and I punched into it. Looks great though! Cannot wait until the gtx 980 is released to add it to my case!


How did you punch a hole in the UT60? It has a protective plate to prevent that? *scratches head*


----------



## MasterToxoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> How did you punch a hole in the UT60? It has a protective plate to prevent that? *scratches head*


They did not account for incredible stupidity... haha either way I am either looking to take out the custom loop (just because of the ridiculous amount of headaches I got from trying to put it in) and putting in my old h100i and then waiting for the HG10 from Corsair or use the NZXT H10 to liquid cool the 2 GPU's I will be buying OR find a place that can fix the radiator (since I am sure I cannot exchange it at frozencpu since it was my fault it broke). Any ideas? I really want to put pictures up of my pc but only once it actually looks good... or works... my SSD died last week. Luckily I have an RMA for it!

All in all, I am happy that it currently looks nice and used to work but I just am not sure if I want that much of a headache whenever I want to do anything in the computer :/

EDIT: I realized I did not answer your question. I used a just long enough screw to push the guard into the actual fins. It is what happens when you work in hard labor and you think everything needs to be down pretty tight... :/ I caught on for the top radiator though.


----------



## martinbrice

Sure PM away.


----------



## treadstone

Hi, Just recieved the Corsair Air 240 today. I have a

Asus X77 Rampage Gene
i7-4930K Ivy Bridge-E 6-Core
Corsair H100i

as the core for the build, I am very excited.

at first i was going to keep it the way it's set up with the window on the side.
But now i am seriously thinking of going with the window on the Top, I just think it would look sweeter
next to my tri moniter setup, rather then part of the window being hidden by one of the monitors.

i also am debating with going with Green accents then the standard red that i would use with the Asus Gene....

look forward to posting some pics very soon as i start the build....

i was SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited when i saw they made the air 540 in a mATX size.... wahoooooooo


----------



## jameyscott

I'd love to do a really powerful build in the air 240. X99 matx with the 5960x and dual 295x2's









Good luck to you man!


----------



## treadstone

from what i have read, it's very hard to go with 2 video cards unless you have super ventilation or are going to use water....


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treadstone*
> 
> from what i have read, it's very hard to go with 2 video cards unless you have super ventilation or are going to use water....


295x2 comes stock with an AIO.









I also like a challenge.







Hence the AX1500i in this case with a 240mm and 360mm 60mm rads.


----------



## rapier85

Hey guys, I have been lurking for a while now and have finally finished my build using this awesome case, the only thing that I didn't like was the massive holes in the case floor, so I done some cutting and fitted a 5mm sheet of acrylic.

Hope you like (sorry for the horrific pictures, will try and get some better ones soon)

Peace.


----------



## treadstone

so what's inside that sweet looking rig?


----------



## bbond007

this is mine.

cheers!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## untore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbond007*
> 
> this is mine.
> 
> cheers!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I was thinking about cutting through the plastic for a big fan, or maybe 4 120mm, because my 290 dcii runs pretty much like a reference card reaching 95c (







) can you give more info?


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untore*
> 
> I was thinking about cutting through the plastic for a big fan, or maybe 4 120mm, because my 290 dcii runs pretty much like a reference card reaching 95c (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) can you give more info?


The fan will really help if DCii is anything like MSI Gamers where the stock fan and heatsinks are not very good.

what sort of info? the fan is 200mm. I bought it at the local Tiger Direct store for $15 and it came with a $15 rebate card that I actually received very promptly.

I think the reason for the discount price($0) is that it comes with a molex connector vs a fan header. The fan was too loud for my taste so I moved the pin in the molex connector from the +12 to +5. I'm going to put it on a switch so it can go between high and low.

I read somewhere that I could have also moved the ground to the red wire then I'd get somewhere around +7v but I need to double check up on that because the idea seems strange.

With the Antec case in my sig, I have done a lot of testing while mining and the temp drops when the side (with fan running) is placed on the computer.

I have not really done any testing with the 540 case so I really don't know if it makes any improvement over stock.

I marked the plastic with a sharpe to trace the interior of the 200mm fan. I did the cutting with dremel tool. I would also suggest a dremel grinding stone.

this is how it looks without the fan grill


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







the fan grill came from here:

ebay->inspiredlaserdesigns

thats everything.


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *untore*
> 
> I was thinking about cutting through the plastic for a big fan, or maybe 4 120mm, because my 290 dcii runs pretty much like a reference card reaching 95c (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) can you give more info?


Thats because Asus just put the cooler from the Nvidia GTX 780 on the 290. It only makes contact in about 2 places instead of 5, because the cooler is larger and meant for the 780. DCII is great on the 780 since it's meant for it, but with this generation of AMD cards DCII underperforms big time due to cheaping out.

You'll definitely wanna get some more airflow on that.


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Thats because Asus just put the cooler from the Nvidia GTX 780 on the 290. It only makes contact in about 2 places instead of 5, because the cooler is larger and meant for the 780. DCII is great on the 780 since it's meant for it, but with this generation of AMD cards DCII underperforms big time due to cheaping out.
> 
> You'll definitely wanna get some more airflow on that.


I think MSI might have done something similar with Gamer. In addition, the "twin frozr" fans they included are indeed quiet but can't move enough air especially in a crossfire setup. Lightning works much better


----------



## VoodooFarm

Also I think there should be an Air 540 signature if theres a 240 sig







we have been here longer


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Also I think there should be an Air 540 signature if theres a 240 sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we have been here longer


I'll get to it tonight! It just so happened that CaptainZombie had already made one for the Air 240 club that he so kindly let me integrate into this club.









EDIT: Got my 240 today... Can't wait to play around in it later on. Gotta shoot some videos first though! Oh, and I had no idea how tiny ITX really was... Dang it's small.


----------



## jeffries7

Quick question regarding the Air 240, I understand that this case is new but it seems a few users have them.

I'm looking at building a new m-atx rig using the Air 240 along with a 4790k and GTX770.

The question I have is whether it is better to use a Corsair H80i with a 120mm fan below to provide GPU cooling or to use a H100i? I assume i'll be able to fit push/pull on the H80i too.


----------



## ANGELPUNISH3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffries7*
> 
> Quick question regarding the Air 240, I understand that this case is new but it seems a few users have them.
> 
> I'm looking at building a new m-atx rig using the Air 240 along with a 4790k and GTX770.
> 
> The question I have is whether it is better to use a Corsair H80i with a 120mm fan below to provide GPU cooling or to use a H100i? I assume i'll be able to fit push/pull on the H80i too.


The actual best thing to do in my opinion is to turn the case up side down. I dont know why but no review says you can do this. They all talk about how it be be put on its side window up but the top and bottom panels are exactly the the same. So i would say turn it upside down have the the floor bring in air with 2 120mm fans, have the h100 exhaust air out the front, this will leave the gpu to bring in fresh air through the top of the case. All the heat from the h100 will be blown out the case.


Imagine this ^ upside down with all my fans swapped the other way.

Now you could just swap the fans around and not flip it up side down but the reason i suggest this is i feel as though the 2 120mm fans would bring in more dust if they were on top then on bottom. And i dont really think the gpu fans would bring in much dust if the gpu was at the top of the case. Although all panels are dust filtered anyway.

But i found with the h100 well i have h105 but same thing, i found the gpu temps went up 8-10 degrees when the cpu was under heavy load.

But if you flip the case your window will be on the other side but to some people this would actually be a positive thing depending on how your desk is set up.


----------



## jeffries7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANGELPUNISH3R*
> 
> The actual best thing to do in my opinion is to turn the case up side down. I dont know why but no review says you can do this. They all talk about how it be be put on its side window up but the top and bottom panels are exactly the the same. So i would say turn it upside down have the the floor bring in air with 2 120mm fans, have the h100 exhaust air out the front, this will leave the gpu to bring in fresh air through the top of the case. All the heat from the h100 will be blown out the case.
> 
> 
> Imagine this ^ upside down with all my fans swapped the other way.
> 
> Now you could just swap the fans around and not flip it up side down but the reason i suggest this is i feel as though the 2 120mm fans would bring in more dust if they were on top then on bottom. And i dont really think the gpu fans would bring in much dust if the gpu was at the top of the case. Although all panels are dust filtered anyway.
> 
> But i found with the h100 well i have h105 but same thing, i found the gpu temps went up 8-10 degrees when the cpu was under heavy load.
> 
> But if you flip the case your window will be on the other side but to some people this would actually be a positive thing depending on how your desk is set up.


I get what your saying but every review i've seen has said that you can't fit fans in the bottom and only a single fan in the top when using a double rad in the front. Also it doesn't really help with my gpu worries of it lacking airflow.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *octiny*
> 
> Best case I've ever owned


That my friend is completely SICK!!! I was wondering how it would look with 2 NZXT GPU coolers installed. Nice work!


----------



## ANGELPUNISH3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffries7*
> 
> I get what your saying but every review i've seen has said that you can't fit fans in the bottom and only a single fan in the top when using a double rad in the front. Also it doesn't really help with my gpu worries of it lacking airflow.


I don't think you understand. I'll try and explain better.

Firstly no you can not fit fans in the bottom if you have an mATX board thats true. I not saying to do that.

Secondly if you look at the picture i have a double rad with 2 fans in the top so the reviews are wrong. The reason most reviewers cant seem to do it is for what ever reason they are putting the fans at the very front of the case not the rad its self. Why they didn't try it the way i have it is beyond me its seemed like the obvious thing to do when i was building the system.

So i flipped the picture so it might make more sense to you

Like i said the case can be put up side down as the top and bottom panels are exactly the same.

So if you look at it now i have 2 120 mm fans in the bottom. You could set them to intake.

I have the h105 at the front you could set that to exhaust.

And the GPU has all that spare room to breath with fresh air coming through the top of the case.

How any gpu would struggle for temps in this scenario i have no idea, there is not one component blowing hot air at it and it has all the room in the world to breath.

So i dont see how this doesn't really help with your gpu worries of it lacking airflow. It has more air then the fans can give it.


----------



## jeffries7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANGELPUNISH3R*
> 
> I don't think you understand. I'll try and explain better.
> 
> Firstly no you can not fit fans in the bottom if you have an mATX board thats true. I not saying to do that.
> 
> Secondly if you look at the picture i have a double rad with 2 fans in the top so the reviews are wrong. The reason most reviewers cant seem to do it is for what ever reason they are putting the fans at the very front of the case not the rad its self. Why they didn't try it the way i have it is beyond me its seemed like the obvious thing to do when i was building the system.
> 
> So i flipped the picture so it might make more sense to you
> 
> Like i said the case can be put up side down as the top and bottom panels are exactly the same.
> 
> So if you look at it now i have 2 120 mm fans in the bottom. You could set them to intake.
> 
> I have the h105 at the front you could set that to exhaust.
> 
> And the GPU has all that spare room to breath with fresh air coming through the top of the case.
> 
> How any gpu would struggle for temps in this scenario i have no idea, there is not one component blowing hot air at it and it has all the room in the world to breath.
> 
> So i dont see how this doesn't really help with your gpu worries of it lacking airflow. It has more air then the fans can give it.


Definitely explained it better (I was probably just being stupid when i read the first post) but thanks for clarifying, excited to build this rig now.


----------



## blackend

Her is my setup and thanks corsair it is the best micro atx case


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackend*
> 
> Her is my setup and thanks corsair it is the best micro atx case


Very nice work...


----------



## Skye12977

Slowly it's coming together, although I do need to get rid of the dust.
I need to do some cable threading with the 24 pin motherboard connector before I can put it in, then I need to continue with that same idea with the two 8-pin connectors so there isn't so much of a bundle.
A bit of painting is still needed as well.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Anybody here use metal/acrylic plate as a replacement of the motherboard-tray? I had this in mind when I first modified my case, but I guess the time ran away from me ...


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quick question, in all the matx builds in the 240 that I've seen, no one used the rear fan spaces? why is that?

Assuming those are spaces for fans, it looks like theres the screw holes for them


----------



## treadstone

i have 2 80mm blue fans that i plan on putting back there, i did red ones on my 250d and they looked great so i figure the blue ones will
add some flair to the air 240 that i am building....


----------



## bbond007

got some crazy disco fans from the Tiger Direct.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## insy

Hi I hope someone can give some advice before I purchase my 540. Would I be able to fit 280mm rads in this case on the top and front? Or is it better to go with 240mm ?

Also, if the front and top are air intakes, do both come with air filters?

Thanks!


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insy*
> 
> Hi I hope someone can give some advice before I purchase my 540. Would I be able to fit 280mm rads in this case on the top and front? Or is it better to go with 240mm ?
> 
> Also, if the front and top are air intakes, do both come with air filters?
> 
> Thanks!


You can definitely fit 280mm rads up top and in front. The only question is which fans to use. There are only a few good 140mm radiator fans, notably the Noctuas (expensive) and the Cougars. There might be others, but I only briefly researched on 140mm radiator fans, so I am not sure. Best to do additional research.









As for filters only the front part of the case has a filter (built-in magnetic type). I too wanted to use both top and front as intakes, so I looked into DEMCifilters (check out their Carbide 540 pack here) and they have exactly the filters I needed. Do note that they also do custom measurements. In my case, since I placed my fans outside of the case, I wanted the filter to stick to the removable front panel, rather than the case itself, so it had to be a larger measurement. They were able to satisfy my request and even provided the 15% discount of the full kit as I still ordered all the other filters.


----------



## insy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> You can definitely fit 280mm rads up top and in front. The only question is which fans to use. There are only a few good 140mm radiator fans, notably the Noctuas (expensive) and the Cougars. There might be others, but I only briefly researched on 140mm radiator fans, so I am not sure. Best to do additional research.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for filters only the front part of the case has a filter (built-in magnetic type). I too wanted to use both top and front as intakes, so I looked into DEMCifilters (check out their Carbide 540 pack here) and they have exactly the filters I needed. Do note that they also do custom measurements. In my case, since I placed my fans outside of the case, I wanted the filter to stick to the removable front panel, rather than the case itself, so it had to be a larger measurement. They were able to satisfy my request and even provided the 15% discount of the full kit as I still ordered all the other filters.


Thanks mate.
I'm planing to use 2x Alphacool ST30 280mm rads. Hoping that the results will be a cleaner looking push/pull layout with slightly greater surface area then a 240+360 build - to make up for less fans.

Surface Areas (mm Square)
280 - 39200
240 - 28800
360 - 43200

2x 280 = 78400
240 + 360 = 72000

As for fans, I'm undecided between the expensive but quite Noctuas or the style of the Corsair SP140 so will probably get one of each to test.


----------



## mwsantos88256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slowly it's coming together, although I do need to get rid of the dust.
> I need to do some cable threading with the 24 pin motherboard connector before I can put it in, then I need to continue with that same idea with the two 8-pin connectors so there isn't so much of a bundle.
> A bit of painting is still needed as well.


Looks fantastic!!! Did you paint with regular spray paint or plastidip?


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwsantos88256*
> 
> Looks fantastic!!! Did you paint with regular spray paint or plastidip?



5$ can of Valspar green spray paint


----------



## mwsantos88256

Sweet deal. I just picked up a can of red Rustoleum


----------



## vMax65

Hi guys, just bought the Corsair Air 540 and have found it a revelation from my old case. Just starting down the road of modding and am now looking to go down the watercooling route with an open setup instead of the AIO that I currently have. Looking to start with a 360 radiator size solution as I will be adding cooling to the GPU later on. Any suggestions on a good low profile'ish 360 radiator? Current setup in pics below with a black and white theme... Have seen some amazing designs by the guys on here and I have a long way to go but it looks like I am at the right place now.


----------



## mwsantos88256

Swiftechs are pretty slim.


----------



## vMax65

Thanks will take a look.


----------



## NJboneless

Anyone tried putting silver front and top panel grills on a black 540?


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NJboneless*
> 
> Anyone tried putting silver front and top panel grills on a black 540?


Are you asking if itd work or just wondering how itd look? Because theyre the exact same but a different color. And I haven't seen anyone do that since usually most people paint the panels themselves


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vMax65*
> 
> ...Any suggestions on a good low profile'ish 360 radiator?...


The Alphacool Nexxxos ST30 series are some of the best performers for slim rads. Go for them if you're using slow fans (quiet setup). If noise is not an issue and you plan to go as far in RPM as you want, then go with the Black Ice Stealth rads.


----------



## mwsantos88256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> 
> 5$ can of Valspar green spray paint


I did mine now. Didn't do the PCI slots or rear fan grill like you. I might one day.


----------



## octiny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> That my friend is completely SICK!!! I was wondering how it would look with 2 NZXT GPU coolers installed. Nice work!


Thanks man!


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwsantos88256*
> 
> I did mine now. Didn't do the PCI slots or rear fan grill like you. I might one day.


Remember to try not to touch them for a good day or two.


----------



## mwsantos88256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Remember to try not to touch them for a good day or two.


And here I've been massaging my precious.....

Really though I had a beautiful day where I live. Dried fast. No issues putting them back in.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwsantos88256*
> 
> And here I've been massaging my precious.....
> 
> Really though I had a beautiful day where I live. Dried fast. No issues putting them back in.


I get really impatient whenever I paint anything, I kinda messed with the stock 140mm fans from the 540 and got finger prints on the center of them.


----------



## M0DL33T

Just bought the Corsair Air540, waiting on a few other bits and pieces before I start my build process. I am revamping an old gaming build that is currently housed in an Antec902 case. I have an AMD X6 1100T and 2 XFX 7970's everything is air cooled.
I am currently upgrading my CPU cooler and airflow of the case in hopes to reduce temperatures.
I bought a Corsair H100i for my cooler and some Noctua NF-F12 for a push/pull setup.
I am very excited to start my rebuild, there are 817 pages of awesomeness on this case and I am really happy to see all these really unique idea. Sadly I am on a budget, and I cannot afford to go all out on this case. I will post some pictures soon...


----------



## timmsy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vMax65*
> 
> Hi guys, just bought the Corsair Air 540 and have found it a revelation from my old case. Just starting down the road of modding and am now looking to go down the watercooling route with an open setup instead of the AIO that I currently have. Looking to start with a 360 radiator size solution as I will be adding cooling to the GPU later on. Any suggestions on a good low profile'ish 360 radiator? Current setup in pics below with a black and white theme... Have seen some amazing designs by the guys on here and I have a long way to go but it looks like I am at the right place now.


i can confirm that the Alphacool XT45's fit but the low profile ST30 would also be a good choice


----------



## Jasecore

Latest upgrade


----------



## treadstone

Man, i have toe say, you did a fantastic job with the build, if you can post some opposite side shots,
the none money shots, i am just interested in how it all fits

I love the way it looks. TOP NOTCH BUILD!


----------



## Jasecore

Trust me it ain't pretty in there it's like looking up a $50 whores dress on a good day lol


----------



## Sr20baby

Hi Guys,

I also purchased this case should be here tomorrow. I originally went with the arc midi r 2 but after putting the case together i noticed the top dust cover would not close properly and a few of the clips were broken, so i decided to strip my system down and send back the case and go with the corsair 540







after stripping the case i saw the dust cover closed properly was a bit upset about that but after thinking it must of been all the weight of the hardware which put out the alignment of the case out.
Either way im happy i went with the corsair 540 cant wait to get it will post pics once finished.


----------



## Decade

Built my 240 today, bad pic, but meh. Case was much easier to build in than I anticipated. Using 3x 16" extensions and a 8" extension on the power cables.
Next step: full watercooling.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Here are a few comparison shots of the Air 240 with the SG08-Lite......Sorry for the dark pics, crappy iPhone camera.


----------



## treadstone

mITX boards always make cases look so big, i have to laugh, i had my son and some friends over that are in 10th grade and taking hardware classes.
I showed them the SR-2 and they loved it ,then some ATX and mATX, but they were so impressed by the mITX boards, They are so tiny, lol
so much power and hardware in such a small space, got to love them,

nice build.!


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treadstone*
> 
> mITX boards always make cases look so big *sinp*


They really do! I have a Gigabyte ITX mobo in my HAF 915F, and even though it is a ITX only case, it still looks tiny in there. Especially when paired up my R9 290 Tri-X.

I was going to go MicroATX to retain dual 290s, but one of the reasons I sidegraded was to reduce heat output, and the ASRock board had the ideal features I wanted. It should be a blast to get two 240 rads in that case later this year. =D


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treadstone*
> 
> mITX boards always make cases look so big, i have to laugh, i had my son and some friends over that are in 10th grade and taking hardware classes.
> I showed them the SR-2 and they loved it ,then some ATX and mATX, but they were so impressed by the mITX boards, They are so tiny, lol
> so much power and hardware in such a small space, got to love them,
> 
> nice build.!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> They really do! I have a Gigabyte ITX mobo in my HAF 915F, and even though it is a ITX only case, it still looks tiny in there. Especially when paired up my R9 290 Tri-X.
> 
> I was going to go MicroATX to retain dual 290s, but one of the reasons I sidegraded was to reduce heat output, and the ASRock board had the ideal features I wanted. It should be a blast to get two 240 rads in that case later this year. =D


I know, going from the SG08 to the Air 240 is like a shock, With some modding, you can do some neat things in a case like the SG08. I can't believe the amount of room that there is in this case. In some ways it is really good because you can do a lot with rads, lighting, add additional hardware, etc. but in some respects it also feels like a lot of wasted space for a ITX case. Hopefully Corsair releases a ITX only case for the Air series at some point, would love to see what they can do with the form factor.


----------



## vMax65

Thanks Cam0835 yours looks great.... so used on mine... How did you get hardrives to look that way and where did you get the backplate for your GPU.

http://s42.photobucket.com/user/vbains/media/IMAG0163_zps0547d116.jpg.html

Thanks in advance


----------



## dohertycm

My Rig...and my build is in my signature. Hope this meets the standard:thumb:


----------



## Skye12977

Anyone think it's a good or bad idea to paint the radiator of the h100i?


----------



## GoDucks2014

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Anyone think it's a good or bad idea to paint the radiator of the h100i?


I did that with the radiator from the H50. Just make sure you tape off the fins. Any paint on the fins will just act as an insulator.


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dohertycm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Rig...and my build is in my signature. Hope this meets the standard:thumb:


Very nice! I like it -Xlifted


----------



## Skye12977

Does anyone else here feel like the viewing side of the 540 is on the wrong side?
like 75% of the time I see myself looking at (while sitting) the PSU/back panel like dohertycm's is (wrong quote lol)


----------



## treadstone

it almost seems to me that you can build them out in any direction. I have a air 240 that i am building out with the window on the top.

But i also just picked up a air 540 in a big trade that i haven't received yet, but to me it looks like you could build them out in any direction except than
with the window down.
So that if you wanted it on once side or the other would only mean changing the bays. one side the bays are on the top and the other on the bottom. So the window can be placed on the left or right of the case.

Or build one that is window up. I think since the air 240 is so small i like the idea of window up, but if i went to the air 540, i might be building the window on the side because it would be the more interesting choice. Am i getting what you are saying?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Does anyone else here feel like the viewing side of the 540 is on the wrong side?
> like 75% of the time I see myself looking at (while sitting) the PSU/back panel like dohertycm's is (wrong quote lol)


----------



## dXsL

update from my earlier post:
components: Corsair 540/ Asus Maximus Hero VII / 4970K / Corsair H110 / Asus 780Ti / Corsair RM1000 / NZXT Sentry Mix 2
just got the rig and starting conservatively at 4970 @ 4.6 and 780 stock

I moved the H110 (140mm) from front intake to top INTAKE. cpu temps stayed (of course) the same. (normally I would have chosen top exhaust but this worked miracles, thanks to this forum!)
instead of re-mounting 2x 140mm in the front I opted for 3 new 120 mm front intake fans (Corsair AF120). The lower position of the bottom fans gave more air flow to the GPU, it dropped 2-3 degrees.
TIP: find a YT video *before* mounting these in the case: you need to screw the original screws in once or twice BEFORE mounting them, the rubber corners are a nightmare.
replaced the stock H110 fans with 2x Noctua NF-A14 PWM(these are unparallelled in quality and outclass any Corsair fan by a mile. just wear eye classes as they are butt ugly)
I replaced the rear 140mm with one of the 140mm stock fans of the H110. Higher CFM since this now is the only exit.
I bought 4x Silverstone FF-143B to protect the top and bottom from intaking too much dust. FANTASTIC magnetic dust covers (comes also in white)
I'm contemplating placing the 540 on its "back" and adding 2x 140mm bottom intake
All fans on max (NZXT Sentry Mix 2) under full BF4 load (60+ mins) I'm getting 51-54 degrees CPU and 70 degrees GPU. (average from a lot of tests, as you can see LOTS of headroom for the cpu







)
All fans on MINIMAL under full BF4 load (60+ mins) I'm getting just 53-57 degrees CPU and 71 degrees GPU. Big surprise!
I hope this helps some of you. I added some links of the new components I bought for the case.
I've done A LOT of testing with optimal air flow and this setup gave my excellent temperatures with minimal noise. Feel free to comment.

Q: I have no longer a power LED (the button is simply not lit anymore). Is this a known weak point? (I'm guessing one of the wires got snapped behind the switch although I cannot see it, on the main board side everything is ok)


----------



## Ashok0

Question for Air 240 owners. Given the long "rectangular" shape of the Air 240, is the case practical for moving around? Would an Air 240 be a nice LAN party case or is it more of a case you fix in your room and don't typically want to be picking up and toting around the countryside?


----------



## imperialzerg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashok0*
> 
> Question for Air 240 owners. Given the long "rectangular" shape of the Air 240, is the case practical for moving around? Would an Air 240 be a nice LAN party case or is it more of a case you fix in your room and don't typically want to be picking up and toting around the countryside?


The size is great. To answer your question, it depends what you have in it.. All that weight is put into a smaller area than the usual matx case and therefore makes it feel like a heavy brick. If you do an itx build with only ssd's you probably won't have an issue...

If you want a heavy system and a lan case, get something with handles...


----------



## treadstone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashok0*
> 
> Question for Air 240 owners. Given the long "rectangular" shape of the Air 240, is the case practical for moving around? Would an Air 240 be a nice LAN party case or is it more of a case you fix in your room and don't typically want to be picking up and toting around the countryside?


I say because of the quality of the case and the big window, that you would be building it as a showpiece for your home, bedroom or child.
Like was stated above, if your going to go to lan parties i would get something more rugged and if it had handles then even better, like the
Cooler Master HAF XB EVO or any one of a few itx boxes that are just more manageable and you wouldn't freak when you accidentally bump it on a
door way, table edge or have a friend put their stuff on it while your gaming..... if you know what i mean, Lan parties tend to be just like the name, a party and you get a little careless, You would not want to get careless with the Air 240, it's to nice of a case.

just my 2c from being there..


----------



## Ashok0

Thanks for the replies. All I'm really looking for is a good case with a small footprint to move around for demoing the Oculus Rift DK2. All I really need is a small case with 1x SSD and a suitable PSU to handle a future GTX 970 (no SLI). After my great experience with the 650D, I'd like to stick with Corsair if I scale down to a smaller case. Right now I'm just trying to decide if I should go with an Air 240 or a 350D?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashok0*
> 
> Question for Air 240 owners. Given the long "rectangular" shape of the Air 240, is the case practical for moving around? Would an Air 240 be a nice LAN party case or is it more of a case you fix in your room and don't typically want to be picking up and toting around the countryside?


Once you get your stuff in the Air 24
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashok0*
> 
> Question for Air 240 owners. Given the long "rectangular" shape of the Air 240, is the case practical for moving around? Would an Air 240 be a nice LAN party case or is it more of a case you fix in your room and don't typically want to be picking up and toting around the countryside?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imperialzerg*
> 
> The size is great. To answer your question, it depends what you have in it.. All that weight is put into a smaller area than the usual matx case and therefore makes it feel like a heavy brick. If you do an itx build with only ssd's you probably won't have an issue...
> 
> If you want a heavy system and a lan case, get something with handles...


Like imperial says, the Air 240 is a nice mATX case which can get pretty heavy with the components you add. I would suggest going with something smaller, like a mITX case that could still pack a punch. I'd look at the Silverstone SG05, Silverstone SG08, Fractal Design Node 304, or Cooler Master 130 as some cases that are small and portable, yet can really hold some kick ass hardware for a portable rig.

On another note, I did receive one panel from Corsair today and it slightly fixed the window panel but then it sticks out on another spot. The bottom panel is still messed up even after receiving a replacement side panel. Probably just send it back to Amazon and deal with them on getting a full replacement.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treadstone*
> 
> it almost seems to me that you can build them out in any direction. I have a air 240 that i am building out with the window on the top.
> 
> But i also just picked up a air 540 in a big trade that i haven't received yet, but to me it looks like you could build them out in any direction except than
> with the window down.
> So that if you wanted it on once side or the other would only mean changing the bays. one side the bays are on the top and the other on the bottom. So the window can be placed on the left or right of the case.
> 
> Or build one that is window up. I think since the air 240 is so small i like the idea of window up, but if i went to the air 540, i might be building the window on the side because it would be the more interesting choice. Am i getting what you are saying?


nah, I'm talking about completely inverting the case to whee the viewed side would be on the right side (looking at it from the front of the case) and the PSU side to be where the viewing side is currently.

Kinda sad, took my h100i out, dust it and my entire case, took off the old Arctic Silver put on the thermal paste from the 212 and my temps went up 2C, I need to go and get Arctic Silver








e) also it seems that my h100i tubing had dryrot x.x


----------



## Tom B

Started with this...

\

I told my granddaughter she could pick the color and she said "purple".









... taking it apart for paint


and back together.



Tear down of the 600T



Mobo in it's new home


h100i installed


GPU installed


IT'S ALIVE!!!!!



Now that it's together, I can measure for custom length wires. I hope to start building them this weekend. I also need to install the lighting. A little tweaking left but I'm liking it alot so far.


----------



## treadstone

I love the purple, Did you primer the mesh first or just paint it?

you did a great job, i really like it!


----------



## Tom B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treadstone*
> 
> I love the purple, Did you primer the mesh first or just paint it?
> 
> you did a great job, i really like it!


Thanks.

The paint is Dupli-Color Metalcast Anodized Purple. It's a metallic silver base coat with a translucent purple top coat. My iPhone's camera doesn't do it justice. It's looks much better in person.








https://www.duplicolor.com/products/metalCast/


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom B*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Started with this...
> 
> \
> 
> I told my granddaughter she could pick the color and she said "purple".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... taking it apart for paint
> 
> 
> and back together.
> 
> 
> 
> Tear down of the 600T
> 
> 
> 
> Mobo in it's new home
> 
> 
> h100i installed
> 
> 
> GPU installed
> 
> 
> IT'S ALIVE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Now that it's together, I can measure for custom length wires. I hope to start building them this weekend. I also need to install the lighting. A little tweaking left but I'm liking it alot so far.


\
What'd you use to cover the HDD's?


I've got a piece of plexi-glass but idk if I want to really use it


----------



## Tom B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> \
> What'd you use to cover the HDD's?
> 
> 
> I've got a piece of plexi-glass but idk if I want to really use it


Plexi painted purple. The mounts are still intact under the plexi but the hard drives are in the back.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dXsL*
> 
> Q: I have no longer a power LED (the button is simply not lit anymore). Is this a known weak point? (I'm guessing one of the wires got snapped behind the switch although I cannot see it, on the main board side everything is ok)


It's possible that the LED itself is dead. Try to plug it in to the HDD LED port,, see if you can get it to work. If that doesn't help, then you are welcome to submit an RMA to get a front I/O replacement.


----------



## treadstone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom B*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> The paint is Dupli-Color Metalcast Anodized Purple. It's a metallic silver base coat with a translucent purple top coat. My iPhone's camera doesn't do it justice. It's looks much better in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.duplicolor.com/products/metalCast/


Very sweet, i build custom systems and i use Dupli-Color :: Metal Specks.

I have done a few builds with the Metal Specks -
MS400 - Ocean Blue with blue lighting
It's nice and dark and has the metal flake shimmer, it makes the inside of the case come alive..
It very sweet

I just finished a case that i went with the red theme and used
MS300 - Retro Red with red lighting and it came out so sweet, so now this paint is a big part of my mods....

again because i's nice and dark but has the Metallic Specs, it;s just the bomb...
It's in most auto parts stores.
I also use a primer out of habit.



I'll be doing my Air 240 in Blue and Air 540 in green, so i'll have some nice shots very soon.

Metal Specks™
Dupli-Color® Metal Specks™ combines 'old school' color with 'new school' technology to create the next evolution in metal flake paints of the past.
Create a unique and custom brilliant-metallic finish with this coating that features tiny floating metallic flake suspended in vibrant paint.
Metal Specks is ideal for customizing automotive accessories such as wings, mirrors, and molding.

FEATURES & BENEFITS
Heavy metallic paint
Brilliant metal flake shimmer
Easy to use and dries quickly
Dry to touch in 30 Minutes / Handle in 1 Hour
Use on auto accessories and recreational equipment


----------



## igrease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom B*
> 
> IT'S ALIVE!!!!!
> 
> 
> Now that it's together, I can measure for custom length wires. I hope to start building them this weekend. I also need to install the lighting. A little tweaking left but I'm liking it alot so far.


You should just keep the side panel off so you don't have to look at that disgusting gap between the panel and the case.


----------



## Tom B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> You should just keep the side panel off so you don't have to look at that disgusting gap between the panel and the case.


OMG! I hadn't noticed that but now it makes me want to vomit! Someone get Corsair George on the phone! I want someone fired dammit!!!









BTW, it took almost 30 seconds to fix.


----------



## igrease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom B*
> 
> OMG! I hadn't noticed that but now it makes me want to vomit! Someone get Corsair George on the phone! I want someone fired dammit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, it took almost 30 seconds to fix.


How to fix?


----------



## Tom B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> How to fix?


It was slightly bent.

Take door off...

Bend it straight...

Put door back on.

Fixed


----------



## Skye12977

I suggest this to anyone who wants their cables to looks clean


----------



## treadstone

where did the rest of the video go>?


----------



## treadstone

I have a question,

So you think that an ASUS RAMPAGE V EXTREME LGA 2011-v3 Intel X99
will fit into a Air 540. I have fit larget boards into ATX cases before,. i was
wondering if anyone tried it ok knows someone that has.

I want to build an X99 system with the Air 540 but i hate that the best board is a

Extended ATX

12" x 10.7"

or am i stuck just having to use a ATV X99 for the build

thanks in advance!

DUH







I just looked and the air 540 does support
E-ATX, ATX, Micro-ATX, Mini-ITX

wahooooo, I wonder why i thought that is would only support ATX....
[email protected]


----------



## Chargeit

*I had forgotten to remove the plastic protective cover for the new GPU, which is why it was shining.

**Just added a 2nd Asus 780 for sli, and dealing with some mean top GPU heat issues. Likely going to do some type of water cooling, though the blocks for the Asus cards are expensive, if you can find them.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treadstone*
> 
> where did the rest of the video go>?


it's cut into 4 segments, makes going back over it easier.


----------



## treadstone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> it's cut into 4 segments, makes going back over it easier.


thanks, just when it was getting good, it ended, lol


----------



## vMax65

Thanks for the advice on the radiators guys and here is an update with the new Geforce GTX 970 installed... Gigabyte G1 version.


----------



## Chargeit

I opened my case up, and I'm getting no airflow in the spot I marked...



I have 3 120mm Cougars as intake, and a 140mm as exhaust.

140mm exhaust
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553004

120mm intakes
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553001

Any suggestions? Does anyone else have this case with sil 780 DCUii's?

I'm also pushing 3 monitors, but, even dropping the game I was playing last night down to 30 fps had little affect on my top card getting really hot. I opened the case and you could of burned yourself on the things.

What fans are you using if you have had luck, because no matter the speed I set, my front fans are not reaching that part of the gpu.


----------



## treadstone

Hi do you figure that? Taking off the
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I opened my case up, and I'm getting no airflow in the spot I marked...
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3 120mm Cougars as intake, and a 140mm as exhaust.
> 
> 140mm exhaust
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553004
> 
> 120mm intakes
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553001
> 
> Any suggestions? Does anyone else have this case with sil 780 DCUii's?
> 
> I'm also pushing 3 monitors, but, even dropping the game I was playing last night down to 30 fps had little affect on my top card getting really hot. I opened the case and you could of burned yourself on the things.
> 
> What fans are you using if you have had luck, because no matter the speed I set, my front fans are not reaching that part of the gpu.


Hi do you figure that? Taking off the side panel changes all the air dynamics inside the case?
I'm not trying to be a Di&*&ck, i am just wondering how to figure airflow and what was the method that you used>

thanks


----------



## Chargeit

I figure that by the fact my top GPU hits throttling point quickly, and takes a long time to cool down even with the case close.

There is a dead spot there without a doubt.

I'm not sure if I can muscle my way through it with other fans or what. Maybe those cougar fans aren't powerful enough, though when I tested them out outside of the case, they seemed to get some really good directed flow.

I mean, there's a reason a lot of cases have large side intakes around the GPU area. That rear area just looks like a bad spot for airflow.


----------



## treadstone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I figure that by the fact my top GPU hits throttling point quickly, and takes a long time to cool down even with the case close.
> 
> There is a dead spot there without a doubt.
> 
> I'm not sure if I can muscle my way through it with other fans or what. Maybe those cougar fans aren't powerful enough, though when I tested them out outside of the case, they seemed to get some really good directed flow.
> 
> I mean, there's a reason a lot of cases have large side intakes around the GPU area. That rear area just looks like a bad spot for airflow.


Yea, i see what you mean, plus the cards are so close that the top cards air intake is coming right off the back of the other card. Is there a way to drop the 2nd GPU 1 slot down
so you get more space between your cards?

just a thought.


----------



## Chargeit

I'll have to see if the bottom PCI-e would work, but I don't think so. They have a fair amount of space between them. A good inch at least. They look a little close because of the angle of the picture.

Yea, you can feel the heat building up there bad.

I'm weighing my options.

I can buy different fans. That might just be a waste of money though. Which I'm thinking it would be.

I can move to a different case with a very large (200mm) side fan. Might be what I have to do. Too bad because those DCUii look very nice stacked like that with a large window.

I can cool the GPU's with "NZXT Kraken G10" and closed loop cooler. Kind of a eyesore, and I really don't like the idea of taking apart my GPU.

I looked into water cooling, and just the blocks for the DCUii are something like $150 each... If you can find them.

Yea, I'm not too happy about it, but, I might just have to order a different case. Man, and I finally have it setup so that the side view of the case faces the middle of the room. The thing looks great. Guess a great looking computer that over heats doesn't do anyone good.


----------



## CoreROGz87

My AIR 540 Build,Code Name LIttle Bee


----------



## vMax65

Whooaa great build indeed


----------



## orndorf77

I ordered a corsair air 540 from performance pc-s and when I received it it had a big peace cracked off the case and I had taken the components out of my old case before opening the box with the corsair air 540 in it and finding it damaged so I decided to build in the case any way . I fixed the case using car bondo and carbon fiber vinyl


how did I do ?


----------



## Kovoet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Friction*
> 
> Add me to the list.
> 
> Here's a few pics of my finished build.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreROGz87*
> 
> 
> 
> My AIR 540 Build,Code Name LIttle Bee


Very very nice


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreROGz87*
> 
> 
> 
> My AIR 540 Build,Code Name LIttle Bee


where did you get the case feet for our air 540 ? and how did you install them ?


----------



## By-Tor

These make great case feet.... Very stable!!!!







full build here
http://www.overclock.net/t/346392/project-the-dark-spider


----------



## haris525

Add me








240 is a great case, waiting on Gigabyte G1 Gtx 970


----------



## By-Tor

Very Nice....

I see you have an ROG sticker on the window, but using Gigabyte MB and card...


----------



## haris525

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Very Nice....
> 
> I see you have an ROG sticker on the window, but using Gigabyte MB and card...


Lol hi

I actually had an asus z97 Matx board In here but It was doa, I already used the case badge lol.


----------



## Friction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> where did you get the case feet for our air 540 ? and how did you install them ?


They're the standard case feet that come pre-installed.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haris525*
> 
> Lol hi
> 
> I actually had an asus z97 Matx board In here but It was doa, I already used the case badge lol.


Ahhh just asking... Looks great


----------



## orndorf77

I just got my corsair air 540 less then two weeks ago I wrapped the case in carbon fiber vinyl how does my build look ?


----------



## Bruticis

I'm seriously considering switching to a reference cooler for the first time since my new build is a much smaller case then I've used previously. I'm currently running and OC'd 780 Lightning and it's dumping massive loads of hot air into my smaller Corsair 540 case. Does anyone know how well the 540 is at pulling out the hot air using only the rear 140MM (Aerocool DS) fan as exhaust? I know it feels like an oven when I pop the side panel off while gaming. I've never used a reference cooler model so I'm torn on what to do.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruticis*
> 
> I'm seriously considering switching to a reference cooler for the first time since my new build is a much smaller case then I've used previously. I'm currently running and OC'd 780 Lightning and it's dumping massive loads of hot air into my smaller Corsair 540 case. Does anyone know how well the 540 is at pulling out the hot air using only the rear 140MM (Aerocool DS) fan as exhaust? I know it feels like an oven when I pop the side panel off while gaming. I've never used a reference cooler model so I'm torn on what to do.


How much voltage are you putting to it?
I've NEVER had my card over 75C, and that was with 3 monitors.
What does your case look like?


----------



## Bruticis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> How much voltage are you putting to it?
> I've NEVER had my card over 75C, and that was with 3 monitors.
> What does your case look like?


I know it doesn't help that my rad dumps the air into my case.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruticis*
> 
> I know it doesn't help that my rad dumps the air into my case.


Front 3 intake, top 4 are exhaust, rear 1 exhaust is the way I have it.
Are you adding voltage to either your GPU or CPU?
I idle easily below 40C on both of mine


----------



## Bruticis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> How much voltage are you putting to it?
> I've NEVER had my card over 75C, and that was with 3 monitors.
> What does your case look like?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Front 3 intake, top 4 are exhaust, rear 1 exhaust is the way I have it.
> Are you adding voltage to either your GPU or CPU?
> I idle easily below 40C on both of mine


I'm not adding any extra voltage right now since it's a new build but I plan to. I've got the front 3 and top as intake with rear as the only exhaust. My temps really aren't bad as in causing alarm (idle 28-30) it's just "feels" really hot when I'm gaming under full load, air-wise. It's hard to describe but I'm coming from someone who has always used very larges cases (last case was HAF X) and I'm not used to have those very strong, hot pockets of air. Maybe I'm just over thinking the whole thing? When I run the Heaven 4.0 benchmark I get really close and sometimes hitting 80C on the GPU. however.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruticis*
> 
> I'm not adding any extra voltage right now since it's a new build but I plan to. I've got the front 3 and top as intake with rear as the only exhaust. My temps really aren't bad as in causing alarm (idle 28-30) it's just "feels" really hot when I'm gaming under full load, air-wise. It's hard to describe but I'm coming from someone who has always used very larges cases (last case was HAF X) and I'm not used to have those very strong, hot pockets of air. Maybe I'm just over thinking the whole thing? When I run the Heaven 4.0 benchmark I get really close and sometimes hitting 80C on the GPU. however.


1. turn the top to exhaust (heat rises)
2. dust out your case (take your GPU and use like a air gun to get the dust out)


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruticis*
> 
> I know it doesn't help that my rad dumps the air into my case.


I see you have aerocool deadly silence fans . are you able to control there fan speed in your bios ? and are they really quiet ?


----------



## Bruticis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I see you have aerocool deadly silence fans . are you able to control there fan speed in your bios ? and are they really quiet ?


Unfortunately they are 3 pin fans so I have them on a fan controller. I run them at about 80% and they're nearly silent. At 100% you can hear them clearly, not really in a bad way, just a soothing air sound but its enough that I don't keep them at 100%.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruticis*
> 
> Unfortunately they are 3 pin fans so I have them on a fan controller. I run them at about 80% and they're nearly silent. At 100% you can hear them clearly, not really in a bad way, just a soothing air sound but its enough that I don't keep them at 100%.


I like the way the exhaust side of those fans look . on the intake side of the fans they remind me of lady bugs


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruticis*
> 
> Unfortunately they are 3 pin fans so I have them on a fan controller. I run them at about 80% and they're nearly silent. At 100% you can hear them clearly, not really in a bad way, just a soothing air sound but its enough that I don't keep them at 100%.


I have 3 corsair 120mm pwm front intake fans I have one of them going in a 4 pin header on my motherboard and the other two I have them going in a 3 pin fan splitter to a 4 pin power and I am able to control the fan speed threw my bios . do you think you would be able to control the fan speed threw your bios if you had them plugged in to a 3 pin fan splitter to 4 pin power ?


----------



## MillerLite1314

alright my 540 brothas. I'm planning to re-sleeve my pay and I'm trying to match my 540 build based around black, green, and carbon fiber.

here's my rig as it stands now, I came up with some patterns that I need help deciding on. the other sleeving with either mirror or contrast my mobo cable so that is the one I need help deciding on. here's what I have so far (drew these up on my Note 3 so that's why they're kinda squiggly):

let me know what y'all think


----------



## jameyscott

I personally like two the best


----------



## vMax65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Front 3 intake, top 4 are exhaust, rear 1 exhaust is the way I have it.
> Are you adding voltage to either your GPU or CPU?
> I idle easily below 40C on both of mine


Same as the above setup. Front three are intake, radiator and fans in push pull at the top exhaust as well as the back fan as exhaust... keeps everything very cool even when I had the 7970 overclocked. Be aware that the magnetic dust protector on the front protecting the 3 intakes fans can get clogged up with dust very quickly and needs to be cleaned often. I noticed I had a temp rise and then checked and removed the dust from the dust guard and it immediately improved airflow and temps dropped. Also I bought some foam matt and used it on the holes below the hard drives and on the back to provide extra dust protection and in the thought that it would improve airflow... looking to do that wherever there are holes in the case.

http://s42.photobucket.com/user/vbains/media/IMAG0165_zpsf41a0ee8.jpg.html


----------



## BranField

Morning guys.

Im looking at watercooling my 540 very soon and have been looking at a ut60 360 in the front and with that i will need to get rid of the front hotswap bay edge so i thought i may as well mod the floor to be flat. my question really is, does anyone have the measurements of the floor for a midplate or the measurements of the raised section so i can just replace that. I would measure myself but the only measuring device we have is a ruler and i want a little more precision than about a 10 year old knackered ruler.


----------



## jeffries7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haris525*
> 
> Add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 240 is a great case, waiting on Gigabyte G1 Gtx 970


Very nice.

We need more 240 build on here


----------



## M0DL33T




----------



## dXsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> It's possible that the LED itself is dead. Try to plug it in to the HDD LED port,, see if you can get it to work. If that doesn't help, then you are welcome to submit an RMA to get a front I/O replacement.


I'll try that, thanks.


----------



## dXsL

I changed my graphics card from a Asus 780Ti OC to a Asus 780Ti Matrix. Temps went up from 72 to 75 degrees. This is no doubt a consequence of the slightly higher clock speeds. But i'm looking to improve the air flow aound the graphics card even more, whilst keeping the rig as silent as possible.

I'm considering moving the HDDs to the back and mount them somewhere above my SSDs. Lots of room, I just need to create some air flow there.
Thereafter, since my graphics card is using one intake fan (front) and one exhaust fan (rear) I was thinking about using the same principle for 2 extra 140mm fans on the bottom:
the "bottom *rear* HDD location" fan as *exhaust* and the "bottom *front* HDD location" fan as *intake*.

1. Has anyone tried this alternating bottom air flow?
2. option 1. is an alternative to modding the beautiful cover and mount a 20" intake (or perhaps exhaust) fan there.







. I remember seeing a picture of it. Just wondering if anyone knows if this was an intake or exhaust?
3. Has anyone installed some kind of air flow in the rear (behind the mb)?

fyi: my other case fans are as follows: front 3x intake, top 2x intake through a H110 (as supposed to exhaust!), rear 1x exhaust.
All new intake fans are using dust covers (Ultra thin magnetic Silverstone FF143B)


----------



## scotthulbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haris525*
> 
> Add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 240 is a great case, waiting on Gigabyte G1 Gtx 970


Will the G1 970 fit in there with the H105?


----------



## ShinGoutetsu

Sorry for the phone pics:


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scotthulbs*
> 
> Will the G1 970 fit in there with the H105?


The MSI 970 would've looked better


----------



## aka13

Hey guys, I am new to overclock forums, but I still have some interesting pictures of my case in progress. Is it ok to post them here to discuss?


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> Hey guys, I am new to overclock forums, but I still have some interesting pictures of my case in progress. Is it ok to post them here to discuss?


you can post your pictures on this thread if your case is a corsair air 540 or 240


----------



## scotthulbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> The MSI 970 would've looked better


Just swap the LED's that light the Windforce logo to red and it'll blend perfectly








That Windforce cooler seems like it does a much better job but the cards use so little power that pretty much any cooler will keep things in check


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> you can post your pictures on this thread if your case is a corsair air 540 or 240


I stated I am new to ocn, not to internet and/or reading









Anyways, here is what I currently have -

I have the case for a year now, and got bored with the vanilla layout of it. I disliked the amount of holes it has, and disliked the way some people here go by just hiding theit cable mess in the part without the window. I tend to have my build clean and tidy everywhere, not only where I have the windows. Still, I never said that windows are bad, so I will replace the solid side with a windowed one, too.I also really disliked the HDD and SSD cages, they look and feel terrible. I have a big plan, which I will propably "show off" step by step when I progress. I would love to hear some comments on that. So, currently I have changed the middle side of the case, the bottom and the covered the middle woth alminium-plastic duplex-sheets(note that painting/covernig dents etc will ocme later, no hate on the ugly edges at this point pleease







). The state right now is this way -
  

Now, here is the rad + fan placement how it will be later, will post pum/reservoir/cabling in a few days, too.



What do you think, does it have potential?


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scotthulbs*
> 
> Just swap the LED's that light the Windforce logo to red and it'll blend perfectly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Windforce cooler seems like it does a much better job but the cards use so little power that pretty much any cooler will keep things in check





You really think the Gigabyte looks better?
The MSI would match the red theme and should be quieter as well as shorter

I mean look at the backplate on the thing.... lol


----------



## treadstone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I figure that by the fact my top GPU hits throttling point quickly, and takes a long time to cool down even with the case close.
> 
> There is a dead spot there without a doubt.
> 
> I'm not sure if I can muscle my way through it with other fans or what. Maybe those cougar fans aren't powerful enough, though when I tested them out outside of the case, they seemed to get some really good directed flow.
> 
> I mean, there's a reason a lot of cases have large side intakes around the GPU area. That rear area just looks like a bad spot for airflow.


Yea, i see what you mean, plus the cards are so close that the air intake is coming right off the back of the other card. Is there a way to drop the 2nd GPU 1 slot down
so you get more space between your cards?

just a thought.


----------



## treadstone

I love my windforce gtx 780, it;s super quiet and eats up anything i throw at it....

But on another note, i just picked up a Series Air 540 case today and i see i big difference, seems like the Air 240 is more designed for the window up, it has those screens all around the sides.

So i figured the Series Air 540 was th esame but bigger, but no, they have one side with legs and the screens anly wrap around 2 sides of the case, I should have seen that
but i missed it. SO if you decide to go window up, your left with an ugly side with feet and no screen design...
So basically the Series Air 540 is a side window case, no matter what they say, if you went window, one side would always look bogus and not consistant.
That is a big negative for the Series Air 540, it has to be set up side window...

just my 2c, i am disappointed.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treadstone*
> 
> I love my windforce gtx 780, it;s super quiet and eats up anything i throw at it....
> 
> But on another note, i just picked up a Series Air 540 case today and i see i big difference, seems like the Air 240 is more designed for the window up, it has those screens all around the sides.
> 
> So i figured the Series Air 540 was th esame but bigger, but no, they have one side with legs and the screens anly wrap around 2 sides of the case, I should have seen that
> but i missed it. SO if you decide to go window up, your left with an ugly side with feet and no screen design...
> So basically the Series Air 540 is a side window case, no matter what they say, if you went window, one side would always look bogus and not consistant.
> That is a big negative for the Series Air 540, it has to be set up side window...
> 
> just my 2c, i am disappointed.


Although I agree it does suck not to be able to put it with the window up, you can always face the feet next to a wall.
Otherwise the HAF XB would be what you wanted.


----------



## treadstone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Although I agree it does suck not to be able to put it with the window up, you can always face the feet next to a wall.
> Otherwise the HAF XB would be what you wanted.


I actually have 2 half XB EVO's but there is no windows and i like windows, my son is 15 and builds systems with me and also is taking classes on hardware and programming, so i like the idea that we can look in, i also have some of his friends over and we go over all the types of hardware and how it all goes together, So a closed system is not for me anymore, I will keep one Half XB just because it makes a great bench.


----------



## ANGELPUNISH3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really think the Gigabyte looks better?
> The MSI would match the red theme and should be quieter as well as shorter
> 
> I mean look at the backplate on the thing.... lol


The MSI is to wide to fit in a air 240.

Also the gigabyte may be to long with a H105. i tried to fit a a r9 295 which is 30cm long and didnt fit with the h105. I think the gigabyte is 29.5 cm. So you might what to do some research before you pull the trigger.

As far as which on one is better from what i under stand the MSI has passive fans when in idle so it makes no noise and is just quieter over all when under load so i would prefer that one and i do agree it looks better but no go for an air 240.


----------



## Chargeit

The next PCI-E slot down is only a x4.

I'm just selling my 780's. I already sold that new one. I was stuck with it because I had used the "Game Code" that came with it.

I'm going to order a 980 this Friday assuming they have some in stock with the blower cooler. I'll then sell my other 780, and buy a 2nd 980.

It will be nice having dual 980's, but, it's a buzz kill taking such a large loss on the one I just bought.

Oh well, I could of fought this heat issue until I was blue in the face, or just do what I did and move to different cards. I think moving to blower style cards is the best choice.

I really did like how those DCUii looked stacked in the case, nice and beefy. Oh well, it is what it is.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> I stated I am new to ocn, not to internet and/or reading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, here is what I currently have -
> 
> I have the case for a year now, and got bored with the vanilla layout of it. I disliked the amount of holes it has, and disliked the way some people here go by just hiding theit cable mess in the part without the window. I tend to have my build clean and tidy everywhere, not only where I have the windows. Still, I never said that windows are bad, so I will replace the solid side with a windowed one, too.I also really disliked the HDD and SSD cages, they look and feel terrible. I have a big plan, which I will propably "show off" step by step when I progress. I would love to hear some comments on that. So, currently I have changed the middle side of the case, the bottom and the covered the middle woth alminium-plastic duplex-sheets(note that painting/covernig dents etc will ocme later, no hate on the ugly edges at this point pleease
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). The state right now is this way -
> 
> 
> Now, here is the rad + fan placement how it will be later, will post pum/reservoir/cabling in a few days, too.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think, does it have potential?


it is looking good so far . can you explain how you are going to mount your power supply and run your cables ? it looks like you have both sides of the case completely blocked off from each other


----------



## orndorf77

I received my corsair air 540 a week ago with a big crack in it and instead of returning it I decided to fix it using car bondo and carbon fiber vinyl how does it look ?


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> 
> I received my corsair air 540 a week ago with a big crack in it and instead of returning it I decided to fix it using car bondo and carbon fiber vinyl how does it look ?


Only thing I'd suggest to make it look better (but would take time and patience) is to make it a single piece starting at the bottom of the case, going over the front connectors (cutting holes to allow the use of the USBs... buttons and jacks) go over around the CD drive cutting the room for the CD drive, then going up and over the case. But like I said, this would take time and patience, otherwise you can't tell that the case was damaged


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Only thing I'd suggest to make it look better (but would take time and patience) is to make it a single piece starting at the bottom of the case, going over the front connectors (cutting holes to allow the use of the USBs... buttons and jacks) go over around the CD drive cutting the room for the CD drive, then going up and over the case. But like I said, this would take time and patience, otherwise you can't tell that the case was damaged


this is how it looked before I fixed it


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> this is how it looked before I fixed it


I know, I saw your original thread


----------



## aka13

sorry, accidental doublepost, ignore this


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> The next PCI-E slot down is only a x4.
> 
> I'm just selling my 780's. I already sold that new one. I was stuck with it because I had used the "Game Code" that came with it.
> 
> I'm going to order a 980 this Friday assuming they have some in stock with the blower cooler. I'll then sell my other 780, and buy a 2nd 980.
> 
> It will be nice having dual 980's, but, it's a buzz kill taking such a large loss on the one I just bought.
> 
> Oh well, I could of fought this heat issue until I was blue in the face, or just do what I did and move to different cards. I think moving to blower style cards is the best choice.
> 
> I really did like how those DCUii looked stacked in the case, nice and beefy. Oh well, it is what it is.


Hmmm, I saw the test results of the 980s, what is the point switching to them right now from 780s? It's not a too big performance loss, if you had an SLI, and aren't the 980s as always overpriced after the release?

I mean, I am currently looking which cards to get, and currently I think I will go with 770s from asus, since they are getting really cheap, 250€ for a card.


----------



## Chargeit

The reason I'm moving to 980's is because the 780's were way too hot in SLI. I can get blower style 980's that put the heat outside of my case.

I also game at 5760x1080p. The difference between the 780's and 980's start becoming more obvious at higher res from what I saw.

I would of been happy with the 780's in Sli if they weren't cooking themselves when stacked.

Too late now, I already sold one of them the other day.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANGELPUNISH3R*
> 
> The MSI is to wide to fit in a air 240.
> 
> Also the gigabyte may be to long with a H105. i tried to fit a a r9 295 which is 30cm long and didnt fit with the h105. I think the gigabyte is 29.5 cm. So you might what to do some research before you pull the trigger.
> 
> As far as which on one is better from what i under stand the MSI has passive fans when in idle so it makes no noise and is just quieter over all when under load so i would prefer that one and i do agree it looks better but no go for an air 240.


OMG I hope not, that's supposed to be my next case.

Tom's Hardware say the height of the G1 Gaming is 108mm, which should fit in the Air 240.


----------



## Oizo

Hi lads...

My 540,and Star Wars Stormtrooper project in progress.

http://imageshack.com/f/pdFnYZgRj











MOBO: MSI Z87 Mpower MAX @ white mod
CPU: i7-4770K
SSD:Crucial M500 120Gb
HDD:Samsung F2 1.5 TB
RAM: 16 GB Kingston Hyperx Beast 2400 MHz
PSU:Corsair AX 860
GPU:EVGA GTX 780 ACX Classified
LCD : LG 32LD450 32"
SOUND:Asus Xonar Phoebus

and WC
xspc raystorm,xspc rx360 v3,Hardware Labs GT Stealth 240,xspc rez dual bay,aquacomputer power adjust 5 LT....


----------



## iRoddazzz

can i join the club guys?


----------



## By-Tor

Could someone do me a favor and post the measurement from the PCI-e slot to the 540's window.

Thanks


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oizo*
> 
> Hi lads...
> 
> My 540,and Star Wars Stormtrooper project in progress.
> 
> http://imageshack.com/f/pdFnYZgRj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOBO: MSI Z87 Mpower MAX @ white mod
> CPU: i7-4770K
> SSD:Crucial M500 120Gb
> HDD:Samsung F2 1.5 TB
> RAM: 16 GB Kingston Hyperx Beast 2400 MHz
> PSU:Corsair AX 860
> GPU:EVGA GTX 780 ACX Classified
> LCD : LG 32LD450 32"
> SOUND:Asus Xonar Phoebus
> 
> and WC
> xspc raystorm,xspc rx360 v3,Hardware Labs GT Stealth 240,xspc rez dual bay,aquacomputer power adjust 5 LT....


wow that is so cool . where did you get those decals ?


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRoddazzz*
> 
> can i join the club guys?


welcome to the club . nice build


----------



## orndorf77

would it be worth it to buy a top dust filter for my corsair air 540 ? my case has positive air flow


----------



## iRoddazzz

Hi all,

i need some help?
i'm currently considering water cooling and i want to put 2 radiators in my air 540 and i have ordered a XSPC EX360 Slim and i want the same but a 280 version, but i'm not quite sure if the rads will fit in there. any ideas or suggestions ?


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRoddazzz*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> i need some help?
> i'm currently considering water cooling and i want to put 2 radiators in my air 540 and i have ordered a XSPC EX360 Slim and i want the same but a 280 version, but i'm not quite sure if the rads will fit in there. any ideas or suggestions ?


The 360 rad can fit up front, and a 280 rad will fit on the top.


----------



## iRoddazzz

i know that the air 540 supports up to 280 on the top and a 360 on the front but the measurements of the rads are pretty big, heres the links for them

360
http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/XSPC-EX360-Slim-Line-Triple-Fan-Radiator_25026.html

280
http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/XSPC-EX280-Slim-Line-Dual-Fan-Radiator_29031.html

im just not 100% that the rads would fit.


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRoddazzz*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> i need some help?
> i'm currently considering water cooling and i want to put 2 radiators in my air 540 and i have ordered a XSPC EX360 Slim and i want the same but a 280 version, but i'm not quite sure if the rads will fit in there. any ideas or suggestions ?


35 mm thickness.. Should easily fit with even 2 fans on both sides.
(Speaking only of thickness now)


----------



## iRoddazzz

what im trying to say is the width of the front rad is 35.5mm and the length of the 280 is 320mm i measured the 320mm across the top of my case last night and it almost spans the entire top of the case. therefore i am unsure that the rads will both fit in there. im going to wait for my front rad to come and then see how much room i have with my h100i sat in there. thanks anyway:thumb:


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRoddazzz*
> 
> what im trying to say is the width of the front rad is 35.5mm and the length of the 280 is 320mm i measured the 320mm across the top of my case last night and it almost spans the entire top of the case. therefore i am unsure that the rads will both fit in there. im going to wait for my front rad to come and then see how much room i have with my h100i sat in there. thanks anyway:thumb:


I have posted pictures with 30mm rads, one 360 and one 240, earlier in the thread, on the last page. You can check out the pictures and look for yourself.


----------



## iRoddazzz

aka13, what are the dimensions of those rads dude? and looks sweet keep it coming


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRoddazzz*
> 
> aka13, what are the dimensions of those rads dude? and looks sweet keep it coming


Thank you









The dimensions are
278 x 125 x 30 mm
400x124x30mm

Hope it helps.


----------



## ranviper

Just got mine in yesterday. I will post decent pics after work. So far, I like it.


----------



## iRoddazzz

thanks aka13,

i think ill go for a 240 just to be on the safe side thanks for your help.

i also want to know what pump to get. im going to be getting another 780ti so ill have 1xCPU 2xGPU & 2xRads i want to know which pump would be able to handle that? i dont want to be doing 2 loops looks too messy.


----------



## iRoddazzz

look what just turned up







excited


----------



## iRoddazzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Only thing I'd suggest to make it look better (but would take time and patience) is to make it a single piece starting at the bottom of the case, going over the front connectors (cutting holes to allow the use of the USBs... buttons and jacks) go over around the CD drive cutting the room for the CD drive, then going up and over the case. But like I said, this would take time and patience, otherwise you can't tell that the case was damaged


Do you mean like this ?


----------



## RagingPwner

Any of you running a NZXT Sentry 3 in your 5.25" bay? If so, how did you mount it? Friend of mine is trying to do this but the toolless bays don't work apparently. Any ideas?


----------



## p4inkill3r

Here's my 540.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRoddazzz*
> 
> Do you mean like this ?


wow that is beautiful . the carbon fiber vinyl job I did on my case looks like crap compared to yours . when I was cutting the vinyl I used a dull razor and I had to press so hard to cut the vinyl that I got a few deep scratches on the case the scratches on the case are covered with the vinyl but under certain light you can see the scratches under the vinyl because I used a hot blow dryer and it tightened the vinyl to the case so much . I might bring my case to a shop that is called tint world they do tinting and vinyl wrapping on cars and windows they said they will do my entire case for $80 with the vinyl included . is that grey carbon fiber you used ? or does it just look that way because the shade of light


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRoddazzz*
> 
> Do you mean like this ?


It'd end up looking close to it, yes


----------



## iRoddazzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> wow that is beautiful . the carbon fiber vinyl job I did on my case looks like crap compared to yours . when I was cutting the vinyl I used a dull razor and I had to press so hard to cut the vinyl that I got a few deep scratches on the case the scratches on the case are covered with the vinyl but under certain light you can see the scratches under the vinyl because I used a hot blow dryer and it tightened the vinyl to the case so much . I might bring my case to a shop that is called tint world they do tinting and vinyl wrapping on cars and windows they said they will do my entire case for $80 with the vinyl included . is that grey carbon fiber you used ? or does it just look that way because the shade of light


i used silver carbon fiber i was going to use a gun metal grey but i wasn't sure it would look any different to the black case so i thought id go silver, it took forever to get it tight to the case and the stupid little corners are so much hassle, i had to fold the corners over and cut the excess off, luckly the grain was going in the same direction







ive also done the inside with black carbon fiber, h100i the centre plate that the mobo sits on and my hard drive, thankyou for the comments, shows some people appreciate some hard work even though it doesn't look much.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Could someone do me a favor and post the measurement from the PCI-e slot to the 540's window.
> 
> Thanks


Please...


----------



## korruptedkaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> Please...


giving space for a thumbscrew its 75mm.


----------



## ranviper




----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*


Looking nice. I really wish I had an excuse to do an matx or mitx build because I love that case almost as much as my 540.


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Looking nice. I really wish I had an excuse to do an matx or mitx build because I love that case almost as much as my 540.


You obviously need a rig for LAN parties.

There, just gave you an excuse


----------



## Sr20baby

Hey guys,

I just finished putting my pc together and I have two questions.

1- what is the best method to clean the side widow without scratching it?
2- where is the best place to put a led strip?

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> You obviously need a rig for LAN parties.
> 
> There, just gave you an excuse


First I need to find lan parties to go to, sadly I dont know of any in Florida really

If I did though then I'd definitely have an excuse seeing as I'm not going to be lugging this huge box around


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> giving space for
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> giving space for a thumbscrew its 75mm.
> 
> 
> 
> Almost 3"... Plenty of room for the power cables and my water loop...
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> First I need to find lan parties to go to, sadly I dont know of any in Florida really
> 
> If I did though then I'd definitely have an excuse seeing as I'm not going to be lugging this huge box around


Start some LAN parties.


----------



## jameyscott

Can anyone with the cold zero midp
Plate give me exact dimensions for it? Their site is down.


----------



## mwsantos88256

My 540 with my first full WC loop.


----------



## iRoddazzz

Just put my rgb 5050 leds in my case and recieved my 360mm rad, just need my other rad to come in stock and ill get the rest and get started on my first watercooling full loop. I will post some pics later of the leds in action and my setup


----------



## iRoddazzz

Quick question guys.

Do you think i should have a reservoir hidden or on display. I was thinking of having a single 5 1/4" res and then that gives me more room to play with in the case with pipe work. Any ideas are welcome ?


----------



## By-Tor

I'm using one of these right now and if I go with a 540 case I plan on laying it on its side with the window up and use this res./pump setup that will save space with a pair of MCP355 pumps...

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/dubayreforla.html


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I'm using one of these right now and if I go with a 540 case I plan on laying it on its side with the window up and use this res./pump setup that will save space with a pair of MCP355 pumps...
> 
> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/dubayreforla.html


Pumps can be put on their sides, you just have to make sure to you bleed the air bubbles out


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Pumps can be put on their sides, you just have to make sure to you bleed the air bubbles out


Yes they can, but the problem is the res. The caps don't seal very well and seep when turned on there sides...

The old switch kits came with a bay res/pump combo that mounted the pump upside down when in use.. I still have one in a box somewhere...


----------



## iRoddazzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I'm using one of these right now and if I go with a 540 case I plan on laying it on its side with the window up and use this res./pump setup that will save space with a pair of MCP355 pumps...
> 
> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/dubayreforla.html


i would choose one of those but ive got a optical drive so wouldnt be able to put that in. ive ordered one of these

http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/Aquacomputer-Aquabox-Professional-5-14andquot;-Black_4053.html

all i need to do now is decide on the pump and i can start building


----------



## ShinGoutetsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> Here's my 540.


How are your gpu temps? I was looking at getting another r9 290x (vapor-x version) for crossfire but i'm worried about the heat issues


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRoddazzz*
> 
> i would choose one of those but ive got a optical drive so wouldnt be able to put that in. ive ordered one of these
> 
> http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/Aquacomputer-Aquabox-Professional-5-14andquot;-Black_4053.html
> 
> all i need to do now is decide on the pump and i can start building


I stopped using in case CD/DVD drives along time ago... A USB CD/DVD drive works great for the few times I need it. I would rather have a free bay, but thats me...


----------



## p4inkill3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShinGoutetsu*
> 
> How are your gpu temps? I was looking at getting another r9 290x (vapor-x version) for crossfire but i'm worried about the heat issues


They're fine now, but it took some finagling.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1514643/another-fan-positioning-thread-corsair-540/0_100


----------



## ShinGoutetsu

Thanks for the info


----------



## Tehmoonrulz

EDIT: This is for a 240 so 5.25 devices aren't an option

Are there any good mounting solutions for a regular 3.5" HDD without using the cage? I have 3 SSDs and 1 HDD. Ideally I'd remove one of the cages to have more room and the HDD cage is in a better spot because it grants access to the atx power cable slot, the backplate cutout, and allows the PSU to be used as a shelf. Right now I'm planning on removing the SSD cage and using a 3.5 slot SSD x2 holder in each of my unused 3.5 slots.

Anyone have clever HDD mounting without the cage?


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tehmoonrulz*
> 
> Are there any good mounting solutions for a regular 3.5" HDD without using the cage? I have 3 SSDs and 1 HDD. Ideally I'd remove one of the cages to have more room and the HDD cage is in a better spot because it grants access to the atx power cable slot, the backplate cutout, and allows the PSU to be used as a shelf. Right now I'm planning on removing the SSD cage and using a 3.5 slot SSD x2 holder in each of my unused 3.5 slots.
> 
> Anyone have clever HDD mounting without the cage?


i would just get something like this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Silverstone-FP57B-Stackable-5-25in-to-3-5in-Hot-Swap-Drive-Bay-Adapter-/250917067442

http://www.ebay.com/itm/StarTech-com-5-25in-Trayless-Hot-Swap-Mobile-Rack-for-3-5in-Hard-Drive-/400334933813

quick removal is useful


----------



## Tehmoonrulz

Oh shoot, forgot to mention this was for a 240 not a 540 (edited post) so 5.25 bays aren't available but thank you for the reply!


----------



## ranviper

I have the 240 as well, and I am wondering about fan control options.... and ideas?


----------



## Tehmoonrulz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*
> 
> I have the 240 as well, and I am wondering about fan control options.... and ideas?


In the "How to build the 240" video from corsair they use the Commander Mini which plugs into a mobo usb header (so software controlled), and is slim/fits nicely on top of the PSU which is another reason Im looking for clever mounting options for my regular drive.


----------



## bbond007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tehmoonrulz*
> 
> Oh shoot, forgot to mention this was for a 240 not a 540 (edited post) so 5.25 bays aren't available but thank you for the reply!


I should figured it was not that simple


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tehmoonrulz*
> 
> In the "How to build the 240" video from corsair they use the Commander Mini which plugs into a mobo usb header (so software controlled), and is slim/fits nicely on top of the PSU which is another reason Im looking for clever mounting options for my regular drive.


Thanks so much for the info, this helps a lot.


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tehmoonrulz*
> 
> In the "How to build the 240" video from corsair they use the Commander Mini which plugs into a mobo usb header (so software controlled), and is slim/fits nicely on top of the PSU which is another reason Im looking for clever mounting options for my regular drive.


Thank you very much for this product info, never heard of it before.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> Thank you very much for this product info, never heard of it before.


The commander mini just launched last month, I believe. I plan on getting on myself for my C70 since space for anything is really cramped after shoving a 360 monstaa into it.


----------



## aka13

What I wonder about is, it has 4-pin connectors, but does it really support pwm?


----------



## iRoddazzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I stopped using in case CD/DVD drives along time ago... A USB CD/DVD drive works great for the few times I need it. I would rather have a free bay, but thats me...


what you said has been playing on my mind alot this morning, because i could easily plug the cd drive in when i need it which is never hahah







so ive ordered a XSPC Acrylic Dual 5.25 Reservoir/Pump Combo with One 18w Laing DDC, using this would be great so i can neatly hide the pump in there giving me more room







thanks for the idea buddy









http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/XSPC-Acrylic-Dual-525-ReservoirPump-Combo-with-One-18w-Laing-DDC_36846.html


----------



## iRoddazzz

i took some pictures of my setup last night hope you guys like them ?


----------



## iRoddazzz

Just some Old pictures i thought you all could look at


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRoddazzz*
> 
> what you said has been playing on my mind alot this morning, because i could easily plug the cd drive in when i need it which is never hahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so ive ordered a XSPC Acrylic Dual 5.25 Reservoir/Pump Combo with One 18w Laing DDC, using this would be great so i can neatly hide the pump in there giving me more room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the idea buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/XSPC-Acrylic-Dual-525-ReservoirPump-Combo-with-One-18w-Laing-DDC_36846.html


They do a great job and same a lot of space. I have two loops so I went with the one that has 2 compartments with mounts for 2 pumps...

Would like to see your setup when complete....


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRoddazzz*
> 
> Just some Old pictures i thought you all could look at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /quote]
> 
> What you did to the rat, is terrible IMO for using on everyday basis


----------



## iRoddazzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> They do a great job and same a lot of space. I have two loops so I went with the one that has 2 compartments with mounts for 2 pumps...
> 
> Would like to see your setup when complete....


ill be starting it next weekend i think, just waiting on remaining parts to be delivered, but i have only ordered one fitting to test it out if they are good enough ill get the rest ordered so it might be 2 weeks time when ive got it all up and running. ill keep you posted though


----------



## iRoddazzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iRoddazzz*
> 
> Just some Old pictures i thought you all could look at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /quote]
> 
> What you did to the rat, is terrible IMO for using on everyday basis
> 
> 
> 
> i was bord and i had some vinyl spare so i thought id see what it looks like ill probably take it off later on
Click to expand...


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> What I wonder about is, it has 4-pin connectors, but does it really support pwm?


Yes, it does support both PWM fans (4pin) and 3pin fans. You can find more info about Corsair Commander mini *here*


----------



## mr sadistics

join whit mine


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Hey OP!

Is it possible to add in the front page a few things that might help prospective buyers!

1. Which AIOs (aside from Corsair) fit?
2. Which cards (air cooled fit with no issues)? Or at least which card/s don't fit...
3. Which waterblocks have no fitment issues with the case?

I'm not trying to add more work, but I felt that info like this would really help the community at large!


----------



## jameyscott

I plan on adding a lot of information when I have some spare time!


----------



## aka13

I guess I could prewrite some stuff and send it to you via pm, jameyscott


----------



## jameyscott

That would be awesome and much appreciated!


----------



## NJboneless

This is a horrible pic, but just put all cougars in my pc. Some dont like the orange blade color (including myself) but $$ to performance wise, I love these fans.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NJboneless*
> 
> This is a horrible pic, but just put all cougars in my pc. Some dont like the orange blade color (including myself) but $$ to performance wise, I love these fans.


I think it's kinda funny how you are bracing your GPU heatsink.
Does anyone think that the vinyl wrapping would work for a table that I game on? or is it not durable?


----------



## NJboneless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I think it's kinda funny how you are bracing your GPU heatsink.


Yep, crappy 3 slot asus cards.....cools like a pro though, never over 55c at 25% fan. "New computer" time is coming up, either I do a decent build this black friday, or wait till next year and go full out. Will see


----------



## jameyscott

Did a bit of updating to the Owner's Club! Check it out and let me know what I should add or subtract. I'll be updating the Owner's Lists's as well tonight.









Update for my Air 240. I'm switching to MATX since the Gigabyte Z97N-Wifi is not what I expected it to be. I expected a dual gigabit board would support... you know, dual gigabit functions. Nope. Not at all. Sending it back to Amazon and picking up a ASUS Z97M (MATX board) and an Intel Dual NIC card so I can actually use LACP. I'll end up spending a bit more, but adding a lot more functionality as I'll be able to have a bit more expansion and RAM as needed.


----------



## MillerLite1314

loving the green and black builds popping up recently


----------



## mwsantos88256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NJboneless*
> 
> This is a horrible pic, but just put all cougars in my pc. Some dont like the orange blade color (including myself) but $$ to performance wise, I love these fans.


They sell the vortex fans with black blades. The only color is the rubber corners.


----------



## Castorius89

My 540 MOD, it is not finished yet : 

Greetings from Germany


----------



## haris525

Hello guys, good afternoon.

Just completed my 240 Build today, I was using an EVGA gtx 970, but that is an awful card, so I am back to my EVGA gtx 780.

http://s283.photobucket.com/user/haris525/media/IMG_0092_zps7ac24ea8.jpg.html

http://s283.photobucket.com/user/haris525/media/IMG_0093_zpsb1fcc1ff.jpg.html

http://s283.photobucket.com/user/haris525/media/IMG_0094_zps67939d74.jpg.html

http://s283.photobucket.com/user/haris525/media/IMG_0095_zpsacfe6ea9.jpg.html

http://s283.photobucket.com/user/haris525/media/IMG_0096_zps741c9a34.jpg.html

http://s283.photobucket.com/user/haris525/media/IMG_0097_zps3c08abc7.jpg.html

http://s283.photobucket.com/user/haris525/media/IMG_0098_zps9c3ad153.jpg.html

I was going for a custom loop before but that restricted my GPU Length









Thank you


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I got my Air 240 as well, i will post pictures tomorrow, time permitting!

I just wanted to add @jameyscott that the Galaxy 780 Ti HOF+ fits inside the case with no issues.

The heat pipes are actually 1 mm or so from the plexiglass!









I'm ordering an EK waterblock and getting an H220 or X version for my 240!


----------



## MattsBattlerig

Awesome 240 build, just one thing your ram might be in the wrong two slots but other than that great pc you got there, plus the "little" 900d hidding under your desk!!!


----------



## Skye12977

Next semester I might buy a reference cooler 780, just from that damn epeen


----------



## mr sadistics

any suggest for better visual for my usb 3.0 front cable! and fans ?????





i mean for the cable of my fans! im try do better job whit my cable management

sorry for my bad english


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr sadistics*
> 
> any suggest for better visual for my usb 3.0 front cable! and fans ?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i mean for the cable of my fans! im try do better job whit my cable management
> 
> sorry for my bad english


Well you could do a usb 3.0 to 2.0 adapter so you wouldn't see as much of the cable


for the fans you could get a fan distribution block so the wires would only be seen going to the back of the case


----------



## mr sadistics

thanks sky for the tips im buying now gl bro


----------



## MOSER91

Thinking about buying a 240. Is it possible to fit 2x 240mm radiators?

Edit: Nevermind I looked it up, we'll see what happens.


----------



## vr4racer

You can with a mitx board


----------



## gsk3rd

This was an awesome case. I am parting out my rig so if anyone needs this case PM and we can talk.


----------



## jameyscott

What are you moving to?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I got my Air 240 as well, i will post pictures tomorrow, time permitting!
> 
> I just wanted to add @jameyscott that the Galaxy 780 Ti HOF+ fits inside the case with no issues.
> 
> The heat pipes are actually 1 mm or so from the plexiglass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ordering an EK waterblock and getting an H220 or X version for my 240!


What is the height on that HOF 780ti? That means then that the asus strix and msi gaming 970 should fit if that Galaxy fits and it seems to be taller.


----------



## paul1321

Hi everyone,i 'm new member of this club. My English language skill is very low. I have plan to build my Corsair Air 240 with water cooling. This is some picture of my build.



In Thailand,some part are very difficult to buy. I was plan to use Bitspower Silver shining L-Type rotary as elbow but i cannot but it.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paul1321*
> 
> Hi everyone,i 'm new member of this club. My English language skill is very low. I have plan to build my Corsair Air 240 with water cooling. This is some picture of my build.
> 
> 
> 
> In Thailand,some part are very difficult to buy. I was plan to use Bitspower Silver shining L-Type rotary as elbow but i cannot but it.


You could always find an OCN member that lives relatively close to you and ask them how they were able to get their watercooling parts


----------



## partypoison25

I like to have my 540 lying down flat, but when i lay it down now my h100i ticks, Doesnt do it when standing up only when lying down. Should i be worried?


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *partypoison25*
> 
> I like to have my 540 lying down flat, but when i lay it down now my h100i ticks, Doesnt do it when standing up only when lying down. Should i be worried?


Is it the actual pump or the fans?


----------



## partypoison25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Is it the actual pump or the fans?


The pump on the cpu.


----------



## iRoddazzz

Just got my reservoir and my 240 radiator, but you wouldn't believe what else i got.

A bag of Haribo's


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRoddazzz*
> 
> Just got my reservoir and my 240 radiator, but you wouldn't believe what else i got.
> 
> A bag of Haribo's


I wasn't following this thread to much can you list all the parts you bought for your liquid cooling set up and how much you paid ? and did you get any of the parts in a bundle ?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> What is the height on that HOF 780ti? That means then that the asus strix and msi gaming 970 should fit if that Galaxy fits and it seems to be taller.


I'll measure the card tomorrow since it's pretty late where I'm from right now and I need to turn in! Sorry about that!


----------



## iRoddazzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I wasn't following this thread to much can you list all the parts you bought for your liquid cooling set up and how much you paid ? and did you get any of the parts in a bundle ?


I have got:

CPU Block - £51.19
XSPC Raystorm CPU WaterBlock - Intel 115x 1366 and 2011

GPU Block - £97.19
EK Water Blocks EK-FC780 GTX Ti - Acetal+Nickel

GPU Back Plate - £28.99
EK Water Blocks EK-FC Titan SE / GTX 780 / GTX 780 Ti Backplate - Black

Radiators - £87.98
1. XSPC EX360 Slim line Triple Fan Radiator £49.99
2. XSPC EX240 Slim line Dual Fan Radiator £37.99

Reservoir + Pump £104.39
XPSC Acrylic Dual 5.25 Reservoir/Pump combo with one 18W Laing D

Coolant - £8.99
XSPC - EC6 Non Conductive Coolant - UV Green

Tubing £15.25
PrimoChill Acrylic Tube 13/10mm, 60CM (24Inch) 4 Pack - Clear

Fittings im still deciding on

i bought everything separate, i didn't really like any of the bundles,

so far ive spent = £393.98

the fittings would knock it up to around £450.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

"Corsair" Air 540, not much stock left ... all panels, buttons and a lot of metal is "gone". Soon to feature "older" hardware, more like the case: garbage










"Some" cable-mess ... LOL


Internal layout, lots of water cooling, chromeplated copper tubing and EK ZMT tubing.


Front of the case with new LD Cooling buttons


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I'll measure the card tomorrow since it's pretty late where I'm from right now and I need to turn in! Sorry about that!


Excellent look forward to hearing back. I wonder if the msi gaming 970 would fit.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Excellent look forward to hearing back. I wonder if the msi gaming 970 would fit.


I just did a quick measurement and the card is 5.55~5.60 inches high. I also wanted to add that I just noticed that the card actually touches the plexiglass by a smidgen (wanted to correct myself from my previous post saying that it didn't).


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Here are a few pics of my setup!

Top Quarter Shot Without Panel:


Heatpipe height versus panel side:


With panel on:


Air 240
3770k @4.5 Ghz
P8Z77 M Pro
780 Ti HOF+ 1228/7000
8GB Sammy wonder ram @ 1600
H55 Hydro
MX100 512 GB SSD

Add me to the club please!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANGELPUNISH3R*
> 
> The MSI is to wide to fit in a air 240.
> 
> Also the gigabyte may be to long with a H105. i tried to fit a a r9 295 which is 30cm long and didnt fit with the h105. I think the gigabyte is 29.5 cm. So you might what to do some research before you pull the trigger.
> 
> As far as which on one is better from what i under stand the MSI has passive fans when in idle so it makes no noise and is just quieter over all when under load so i would prefer that one and i do agree it looks better but no go for an air 240.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I just did a quick measurement and the card is 5.55~5.60 inches high. I also wanted to add that I just noticed that the card actually touches the plexiglass by a smidgen (wanted to correct myself from my previous post saying that it didn't).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Here are a few pics of my setup!
> 
> Top Quarter Shot Without Panel:
> 
> 
> Heatpipe height versus panel side:
> 
> 
> With panel on:
> 
> 
> Add me to the club please!


Thanks Mark! AngelPunisher says the MSI doesn't fit, but that card is 5.5 inches tall and if your card is 5.5-5.6 inches tall with those heatpipes sticking out, I don't see why the MSI would not fit then.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Thanks Mark! AngelPunisher says the MSI doesn't fit, but that car is 5.5 inches tall and if your card is that with those heatpipes sticking out, I don't see why the MSI would not fit then.


I think it has to with how the bracket and the housing (housing for frozer is right up on the bracket which interferes with the locking mechanism of the case) on the MSI is (I'm just guessing here), my particular card has the pipes far enough that it clears the locking mechanism for the PCI slots without any issues!

I also wanted to add that the measurement I made is from the top of the motherboard to the top of the heatpipes, when AngelPunisher made his measurements did he start from the PCI slot or the mobo?

*EDIT:* I made a rough measurement (using a steel ruler) from the top of the PCI slot to the top of my heatpipes and it's more or less 5 inches.


----------



## treadstone

I started my AIR 240 build today, i took a shot of all the components that i am going to try to start with,
I'll post that pic tomorrow....

but here is the list....

I am very concerned about the Video Card

- Air 240
- Intel Core i7-4930K
- MSI R9 290X LIGHTNING 4GB
- ASUS Rampage IV Gene LGA 2011 Intel X79
- G.SKILL 4x4 2133
- EVGA SuperNOVA 1300 G2
- CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i
- 500 GB Samsung 840 EVO SSD's

My only worry was the video card making it into the case without touching the top window.
I did a quick placement and it looks like the card just makes it but I am not sure on the power connectors
the friggin card takes 2 - 8pin and 1 - 6 pin connector. I also picked up the EK block for the card but i will
really need to think out any water-cooling of the card, I do have a nice 80mmx2 =160mm radiator that i could put where the
hard drive cage is, since it will never have regular hard drives and them mount a D5 or mcp355 under the spot where the fan can be
mounted to release air on the bottom, but then i would have to find a spot for the DD resi that i have, or use another type of one.,
But that just seems to complicated to do just to water-cool that 290x lighting in this case, but i won't know till tomorrow when i start to
put it together. Plus i have to check and see if i even gain anything height wise with the EK waterblock.

time for sleep - pics to come tomorrow....


----------



## MillerLite1314

decided to shelf the resleeving process right now and make some future proofing upgrades with a baby on the way. decided that I might as well replace the psu (silencer quad blue 750w) all together since it is several years old and the only item that is over 2 years old in my rig. gonna finish the carbon fiber on the interior and then call it good. maybe a 970 before the end of the year to replace the dual 660's or a larger AIO.


----------



## BigCatRoach

Guys I really want to put a triple radiator on the front dual on the top and single on the back. Has anyone seen something like that done?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I think it has to with how the bracket and the housing (housing for frozer is right up on the bracket which interferes with the locking mechanism of the case) on the MSI is (I'm just guessing here), my particular card has the pipes far enough that it clears the locking mechanism for the PCI slots without any issues!
> 
> I also wanted to add that the measurement I made is from the top of the motherboard to the top of the heatpipes, when AngelPunisher made his measurements did he start from the PCI slot or the mobo?
> 
> *EDIT:* I made a rough measurement (using a steel ruler) from the top of the PCI slot to the top of my heatpipes and it's more or less 5 inches.


Mark, so you think then it will not fit then since the MSI is 5.5 inches.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Mark, so you think then it will not fit then since the MSI is 5.5 inches.


I don't think it would, just because of how the housing for the fans are. Plus I think the 5.5 inch dimension is a bit deceiving, looking at the cards web page, it's actually 5.59 inches (14.1 cm). That extra mm or two just pushed it higher than my card.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Hey guys, been a while since I posted last but thought id say....I've just ordered my 1st water Cooling kit. I got the Ek-KIT 240 thought id start with that and then slowly upgrade part by part. I also purchased the nzxt 10fan extension port and a couple sp120's (the high cfm ones) so I can push/pull on the rad. Ill be posting pics in my build log which ill link when I've finished it all


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigCatRoach*
> 
> Guys I really want to put a triple radiator on the front dual on the top and single on the back. Has anyone seen something like that done?


the one on the back fan wont work bec the top 240 will be in the way, unless you put it on the outside and cut 2 holes for the tubing


----------



## xsadrulesx

I have the air 240. Beautiful case my only gripe with it is that my gpu temp climbed up 10+C over the old midtower case i had and that one had no cable routing options.









I'm running a single card btw.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I don't think it would, just because of how the housing for the fans are. Plus I think the 5.5 inch dimension is a bit deceiving, looking at the cards web page, it's actually 5.59 inches (14.1 cm). That extra mm or two just pushed it higher than my card.


Thanks for the confirmation on that.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xsadrulesx*
> 
> I have the air 240. Beautiful case my only gripe with it is that my gpu temp climbed up 10+C over the old midtower case i had and that one had no cable routing options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running a single card btw.


How do you have the case oriented and do you have the feet installed?


----------



## DiceAir

Hi there guys.

I have the following situation and need to know from you guys if i can fit this in the air 540. I'm getting this bracket

http://www.overclock.net/t/1501480/gpu-cool-the-artisan-store-promo-inside

So I can fit almost any AIO liquid cooler in my case. Now I was thinking of getting the cooler master nepton 140xl but the radiator is 38mm. This is my card

http://www.club-3d.com/index.php/products/reader.en/product/radeon-r9-280x-royalking.html

I have 2 r9 280x cards in crossfire so I have to get 2x 140xl coolers. i can't do it at the back cause my h100i tubes will hit the rad and i can't might not be able to do in front due to space. I can put the fan between the mesh and the actual case so this is what i get when i work out the spacing. It's 25mm for one of the fans + 38mm for the rad + 268mm for GPU = 331mm nad they say gpu length is 320mm. But I'm getting confused cause they might messure it from the back to the start of the front fans or is it measured without the front fans installed. if it's measured with the fans then I mght be able to fit the rads plus the extra fans maybe.

Another solution is to go only for 1 fan cause the fpi is only 14 on the rads. according to this review.

http://www.technologyx.com/featured/cooler-master-nepton-140xl/3/

So what do you guys suggest. Should I be able to do 2x 140xl in front and in what config or should I look into getting some other cooler?

Thanks


----------



## dXsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Hey guys, been a while since I posted last but thought id say....I've just ordered my 1st water Cooling kit. I got the Ek-KIT 240 thought id start with that and then slowly upgrade part by part. I also purchased the nzxt 10fan extension port and a couple sp120's (the high cfm ones) so I can push/pull on the rad. Ill be posting pics in my build log which ill link when I've finished it all


don't you mean "couple of SP120's" for the front and a couple of *AF*120 behind the radiator? Cannot see the point of using SPs on both sides









about the "high cfm" remark: I've tested *a lot* with high cfm versus so-called "silent" fans. Turns out the silent ones are doing their job just fine. As long as you have enough static pressure on the entrance. Spins at max 1200rpm but usually lower. (using a H110 280mm radiator). In my system there was no need for high cfm fans, but then again I'm using mostly 140mm. I tested myself after having seen a video by LinusTech where he also stated their was not much to be gained with high cfm vs "silent" fans. And he was right









my reference: [email protected] with a H110 doing 45-50 degrees, twin 980 gpu doing 62-65 degrees - under full BF4 load (measured after 30+ minutes). with fans at minimal - that's what I call a cool system








It might of course be different in your specific situation and a true water cooling kit, but most of it still applies I think.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dXsL*
> 
> don't you mean "couple of SP120's" for the front and a couple of *AF*120 behind the radiator? Cannot see the point of using SPs on both sides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about the "high cfm" remark: I've tested *a lot* with high cfm versus so-called "silent" fans. Turns out the silent ones are doing their job just fine. As long as you have enough static pressure on the entrance. Spins at max 1200rpm but usually lower. (using a H110 280mm radiator). In my system there was no need for high cfm fans, but then again I'm using mostly 140mm. I tested myself after having seen a video by LinusTech where he also stated their was not much to be gained with high cfm vs "silent" fans. And he was right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my reference: [email protected] with a H110 doing 45-50 degrees, twin 980 gpu doing 62-65 degrees - under full BF4 load (measured after 30+ minutes). with fans at minimal - that's what I call a cool system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might of course be different in your specific situation and a true water cooling kit, but most of it still applies I think.


I appreciate your input, the fans I am going to be using aee the sp120's and the two that come with the kit and I picked the high cfm ones because the cfm match the ones in the kit. I thought that have all 4 fans at the same pressure in push/pull would be better, it kinda made sense to me. But I am new things the watercooling side of things.

I have bought a coupke of additions to my list, some cear tubing as the one in the kit is solid black and some mayhams pastel white as I like the look of it in other builds.


----------



## orndorf77

I will be installing a 360mm radiator in the front of my corsair air 540 will I be able to install the 360mm radiator with the fittings on the top of the case ?


----------



## iRoddazzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I will be installing a 360mm radiator in the front of my corsair air 540 will I be able to install the 360mm radiator with the fittings on the top of the case ?


are you wanting the Rad inside or outside the case on the top? just to clarify...


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRoddazzz*
> 
> are you wanting the Rad inside or outside the case on the top? just to clarify...


I want to put the 360mm rad on the front in the inside of the case with the barbs on the top of the case because I have a swiftech h220x mounted on the top of my case and I want the tubing to be running the shortest distance to the pump / reservoir


----------



## BigCatRoach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> the one on the back fan wont work bec the top 240 will be in the way, unless you put it on the outside and cut 2 holes for the tubing


What if I swap the top so the ports are on the right side?


----------



## iRoddazzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I want to put the 360mm rad on the front in the inside of the case with the barbs on the top of the case because I have a swiftech h220x mounted on the top of my case and I want the tubing to be running the shortest distance to the pump / reservoir


if you have some pictures stick them up, it might help explaining it a little i understand you want the quickest route to the pump/res but im unsure where you are wanting the rads still


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRoddazzz*
> 
> if you have some pictures stick them up, it might help explaining it a little i understand you want the quickest route to the pump/res but im unsure where you are wanting the rads still


I want to know if I can install the radiator with the barbs towards the top of the case so the tubing can run the shortest difference to my swiftech h220x . I am adding the extra 360mm rad to cool my cpu only


----------



## Piercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I don't think it would, just because of how the housing for the fans are. Plus I think the 5.5 inch dimension is a bit deceiving, looking at the cards web page, it's actually 5.59 inches (14.1 cm). That extra mm or two just pushed it higher than my card.


Sorry for the question - but are you referring to the 240 or the 540? I was looking into using the 540 with two MSI 970s - but if they are too tall I'll have to go with another option. Thanks in advance for the info!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

We were actually talking about 240. The 540 shouldn't have any issues with any card.


----------



## treadstone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigCatRoach*
> 
> What if I swap the top so the ports are on the right side?


love that burnt orange look, I think you are going to build a sweetheart of a system there,.

I'll be posting pics of mine in the next few days

best regards.steve


----------



## xsadrulesx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> How do you have the case oriented and do you have the feet installed?


what do you mean how is the case orientated? Yes i have the installed. Here's a pic of the rig.


----------



## BigDave90

Hello everyone,

1st post!!

Anyway, I joined specifically for this thread. I live in Costa Rica and I just ordered the Air 240 and it's in customs right now :S I wanted to ask, how much space is between the mobo and the fan mounts at the bottom when using an mATX board? Would there be enough clearance to run the Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex fans down there? (@15 mm)

I will be ordering all the parts at the end of this month so I'd like to know if that's possible.

Thanks


----------



## vr4racer

Hi

Just got my air 240 but noticed a problem with the side panel not lining up properly? Any of the other air 240 owners having any problems with your case specially the window side panel?

Mine is out by half a mil.

Thanks


----------



## vr4racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigDave90*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> 1st post!!
> 
> Anyway, I joined specifically for this thread. I live in Costa Rica and I just ordered the Air 240 and it's in customs right now :S I wanted to ask, how much space is between the mobo and the fan mounts at the bottom when using an mATX board? Would there be enough clearance to run the Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex fans down there? (@15 mm)
> 
> I will be ordering all the parts at the end of this month so I'd like to know if that's possible.
> 
> Thanks


Hi there its 14 to 15mm gap so i don't think it will fit. 12mm thick will definately fit.


----------



## BigDave90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vr4racer*
> 
> Hi there its 14 to 15mm gap so i don't think it will fit. 12mm thick will definately fit.


Thanks. I guess I will use Scythe Slipstream Slims that are 12mm thick then.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vr4racer*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Just got my air 240 but noticed a problem with the side panel not lining up properly? Any of the other air 240 owners having any problems with your case specially the window side panel?
> 
> Mine is out by half a mil.
> 
> Thanks


No problems with the window side panel of the 240 here, they line up fine!


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigCatRoach*
> 
> What if I swap the top so the ports are on the right side?


even if you do that there will not be enough roon unless you can find a 5mm thick rad and a 0mm thick fan. Its just not set up for that but if you are up for some serious case modding you can put a 240 in the bottom but you would need a custom mount to hold it. yo could ask this guy for help http://forum.overclock3d.net/showthread.php?t=54535


----------



## XtremeOcD

Got everything in my case now except for a GPU. I have been looking at the Asus Poseidon GTX780, but with all the new cards coming out i am starting to wonder. any suggestions would help. maybe buy the Poseiden now that the price has dropped and wait for the next gen cards to come out


----------



## Sr20baby

I want to change out the stock front fans, and replace them with 3 corsair sp120's performance edition. If i get the PWM edition of these fans will i be able to control them via corsair link if i connect them to my motherboard (Asus hero vii)? because at full speed those fans are loud.

Or can anyone recommend a good fan setup for the front of the case i already have a corsair AF140 at the rear of the case exhausting out.


----------



## Sr20baby

Or should i just put 3 Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition in the front? would there be a big difference between the quiet edition vs the performance edition?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xsadrulesx*
> 
> what do you mean how is the case orientated? Yes i have the installed. Here's a pic of the rig.


Hard to tell by the picture but what surface is it on?


----------



## Piercy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I don't think it would, just because of how the housing for the fans are. Plus I think the 5.5 inch dimension is a bit deceiving, looking at the cards web page, it's actually 5.59 inches (14.1 cm). That extra mm or two just pushed it higher than my card.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> We were actually talking about 240. The 540 shouldn't have any issues with any card.


Thanks for the response man I appreciate it! : )


----------



## xsadrulesx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Hard to tell by the picture but what surface is it on?


on a glass top table.


----------



## orndorf77

will the corsair air 540 support the black ice nemesis gts 360 x-flow in the front of the case ?


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sr20baby*
> 
> Or should i just put 3 Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition in the front? would there be a big difference between the quiet edition vs the performance edition?


The quiet editions are fine for radiator fans, the Performance edition have to be tuned down A LOT to be remotely quiet, you can hear those fans at 1500 rpm too. I used Noctua 7V adapters on mine SP120 Perf. edition and then they were "idling" around 690-700 rpm, while load they turned up to about 1500 with those 7V adapters. Then it is quiet-ish, for my taste it is too loud, I need under 1000 rpm for radiator fans. To get those 690-700 rpm idle rpm I used Asus Fan Xpert 2 on my Z87 Gene and adjusted the rpm to the lowest up to 65C, then they started to spin up til 1500 rpm.
Today I would not have bought those Performance editions, it is just too much sound, and if you are running 60 mm thick radiators or less 1500 rpm is just fine.

My MO-RA3 420 radiators is 65 mm thick and they are just running with 900 rpm fans (all the time).


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> will the corsair air 540 support the black ice nemesis gts 360 x-flow in the front of the case ?


Easy, you can put up to an UT-60 in the front, but then it is a close call and you cannot use whatever you want of parts. 29 mm thickness is perfect in the front.


----------



## Sr20baby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> The quiet editions are fine for radiator fans, the Performance edition have to be tuned down A LOT to be remotely quiet, you can hear those fans at 1500 rpm too. I used Noctua 7V adapters on mine SP120 Perf. edition and then they were "idling" around 690-700 rpm, while load they turned up to about 1500 with those 7V adapters. Then it is quiet-ish, for my taste it is too loud, I need under 1000 rpm for radiator fans. To get those 690-700 rpm idle rpm I used Asus Fan Xpert 2 on my Z87 Gene and adjusted the rpm to the lowest up to 65C, then they started to spin up til 1500 rpm.
> Today I would not have bought those Performance editions, it is just too much sound, and if you are running 60 mm thick radiators or less 1500 rpm is just fine.
> 
> My MO-RA3 420 radiators is 65 mm thick and they are just running with 900 rpm fans (all the time).


Thanks for the info, i think i might just go with the quiet editions then.


----------



## dXsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> I appreciate your input, the fans I am going to be using aee the sp120's and the two that come with the kit and I picked the high cfm ones because the cfm match the ones in the kit. I thought that have all 4 fans at the same pressure in push/pull would be better, it kinda made sense to me. But I am new things the watercooling side of things.
> I have bought a coupke of additions to my list, some cear tubing as the one in the kit is solid black and some mayhams pastel white as I like the look of it in other builds.


in theory it would be optimal to have the CFM match on both sides. However, the resistance from the fans in the radiator will drastically reduce the CFM value from the intake fans compared to the exit speed after the radiator (and thus the entrance speed for the exhaust fans). It's kind of impossible to measure exact. Remember that there is "optimal" and "optimal", bywhich I mean that it might not be worth your trouble to match them exactly, as the end result (CPU temp) might not differ that much.

On my old system (Antec1200) I used a H100 radiator in the *REAR* as an *EXHAUST* using push-pull on a [email protected], and temps were around 70C (under full BF4 load, my "benchmark")
On my new Corsair 540 I use a H110 radiator in the *TOP* as an *INTAKE* using just push on a [email protected], and temps are around 50-55C (under full BF4 load)
I tried the H110 as a *FRONT INTAKE*, cpu temps were the same (duh...) but the gpu temp was up about 5C.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sr20baby*
> 
> Or should i just put 3 Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition in the front? would there be a big difference between the quiet edition vs the performance edition?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sr20baby*
> 
> I want to change out the stock front fans, and replace them with 3 corsair sp120's performance edition. If i get the PWM edition of these fans will i be able to control them via corsair link if i connect them to my motherboard (Asus hero vii)? because at full speed those fans are loud.
> Or can anyone recommend a good fan setup for the front of the case i already have a corsair AF140 at the rear of the case exhausting out.


No need for the performance edition (as I wrote before somewhere in a post - use search). But I cannot see the point of SP's in the front either. Maybe use AF's instead?
On the ASUS Hero you can connect both 3 and 4 pins fans, no need for the corsair link. In theory there is a very small benefit from using PWM 4-pin instead of the 3 pin (decreased heat production), but I dare to state that we are talking below 1C difference for the entire case (someone correct me if I'm wrong).
in the front I exchanged 2x 140 mm with 3x 120mm(AF of course), just to get more air in the bottom of the rig (the 140's are default placed in the middle). Unless you want to mod the case and move one or both 140's to a lower position (remember to keep the memory cooled as well!)
The stock fans of the case are actually quite good (contrary to the stock fans of the H1xx products, which I'd (and 've) replaced with Noctua fans - great static pressure, awfull look







)
I just replaced one 780Ti with twin 980's, and the top card is getting too warm for my taste. I refuse to use performance fans (noise!) and will instead get either extra intake from the bottom (by moving the "old school" disks (I actually used 5.25" as well....) to the rear of the case above the SSDs) or extra intake from the side by drilling some holes in the beautiful glass plate. I contemplate using alternate intake/exhaust for this (exhaust one furthest to the rear of the case).
Anyone experience with this?

remember, even though this thread might throw you off, this site is still called overclock.net and not pimp-my-rig.net








just my 2 cents... \m/


----------



## BigCatRoach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treadstone*
> 
> love that burnt orange look, I think you are going to build a sweetheart of a system there,.
> 
> I'll be posting pics of mine in the next few days
> 
> best regards.steve


Sadly mine is stock they want $300 to powder coat on frozen CPU which is where I got that pic.
That's just the best representation of what I want just with a single radiator on the back. Trying to get input before I go drop stacks on the set up.


----------



## ShinGoutetsu

Just got my second R9 290x. I'm worried about temps though so I'll be relocating those hdd's to the rear of the case and water cooling both graphics cards... more money









http://s31.photobucket.com/user/gouki360/media/IMG_0805_zps79cdfcab.jpg.html


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> Easy, you can put up to an UT-60 in the front, but then it is a close call and you cannot use whatever you want of parts. 29 mm thickness is perfect in the front.


the other radiator I am looking at is a xspx ex360 crossflow . will this radiator also fit ? I am not worried about the thickness of the radiaitor I am worried about the length because I want to be able to run the tubes on the top of the radiator on the top front of the case.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> the other radiator I am looking at is a xspx ex360 crossflow . will this radiator also fit ? I am not worried about the thickness of the radiaitor I am worried about the length because I want to be able to run the tubes on the top of the radiator on the top of the case in the front


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> the other radiator I am looking at is a xspx ex360 crossflow . will this radiator also fit ? I am not worried about the thickness of the radiaitor I am worried about the length because I want to be able to run the tubes on the top of the radiator on the top of the case.


As long as the radiator fit on the thickness I think you will be fine. You plan on using a 240/280 in the top too? Then you just have to measure that you have enough space for the tubing, with 30 mm thickness I think it will be easy though.


----------



## BigCatRoach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> As long as the radiator fit on the thickness I think you will be fine. You plan on using a 240/280 in the top too? Then you just have to measure that you have enough space for the tubing, with 30 mm thickness I think it will be easy though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*


Might be cutting it close trying to run the tubes on the top of the front radiator unless you put fans outside the case.
This is an Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 which 124x399x30mm while the XSPC EX360 is 121 x 395 x 35.5mm


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigCatRoach*
> 
> Might be cutting it close trying to run the tubes on the top of the front radiator unless you put fans outside the case.
> This is an Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 which 124x399x30mm while the XSPC EX360 is 121 x 395 x 35.5mm


looking at this picture I don't think I would be able to run the tubes at the top front of the case . do you think I can make my liquid cooling setup look nice with the tubes running from the bottom of the radiator to the top of my case where I have my swiftech h220x ? I have x2 evga gtx 780's in sli I don't want the tubes to look cramped running from the bottom front of my cast to the top


----------



## BigCatRoach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> looking at this picture I don't think I would be able to run the tubes at the top front of the case . do you think I can make my liquid cooling setup look nice with the tubes running from the bottom of the radiator to the top of my case where I have my swiftech h220x ? I have x2 evga gtx 780's in sli I don't want the tubes to look cramped running from the bottom front of my cast to the top


I have gotten many ideas from @Gleniu's set up. But want to do as little modding of the case as possible.
So based off the orange one I'm gonna flip the top so the hoses are on the right then put a single fan radiator on the back.
Been researching and planning for a few moths but want to know exactly what I'm doing before I star throwing money at it.

Here is his that gave me some of my ideas. My hoses will be close to the same path.
But I may try to fit the res on the front radiator since I will only have fans on one side to fit everything.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigCatRoach*
> 
> I have gotten many ideas from @Gleniu's set up. But want to do as little modding of the case as possible.
> So based off the orange one I'm gonna flip the top so the hoses are on the right then put a single fan radiator on the back.
> Been researching and planning for a few moths but want to know exactly what I'm doing before I star throwing money at it.
> 
> Here is his that gave me some of my ideas. My hoses will be close to the same path.
> But I may try to fit the res on the front radiator since I will only have fans on one side to fit everything.


i have a swiftech h220x I was hopping to be able use a 360mm with the barbs towards the top of the radiator that way I only have to run a tube about 4 inches long from the radiator to my swiftech h220x . do you know of a 360mm radiator that will allow me to run the tubes on the radiator towards the top of the case ?


----------



## Oizo

Stormtrooper nearly finished

msi z87 mpower max white edition

https://imageshack.com/i/eyA4kDZVj


----------



## iRoddazzz

hi all,

has any one got a dual bay res i just wanna see what it will look like in the air540 ?


----------



## Kaneo911

so as you guys might have seen I have already built one 540 (in my sig)

My job has given me the chance of building a new x99 pc for development work and I thought I would be cheeky and pop it in a 540









Below are the specs:

Case:








MB: AsRock X99 Extreme4
CPU: Intel i7-5820K
Rad/Cooler: H80i
RAM: Corsair Vegeance LPX 16GB (4x4gb) DDR4-2800mhz
SSD: Samsung 850 pro 128gb
HDD: Western Digital Blue 1TB
GFX: Sapphire HD 6450 1gb (dual dvi + hdmi)
PSU: SeaSonic EVO 850W 80+ Bronze Fully Modular
OS: Win 7 Pro
Fans: 4 x Corsair SP120 quiet edition

Below is a pic of what has arrived so far:


I had to put something together


----------



## BigCatRoach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> i have a swiftech h220x I was hopping to be able use a 360mm with the barbs towards the top of the radiator that way I only have to run a tube about 4 inches long from the radiator to my swiftech h220x . do you know of a 360mm radiator that will allow me to run the tubes on the radiator towards the top of the case ?


Looking at your profile pic it looks like you are good to fit the radiator no question. Running on the top though may be tough. My suggestions would be you would definitely need 90° bends on it. I do have an idea put the radiator right up against the inside of the case then fans on the outside. At that point the dust protector would have to be jerry rigged if you want to keep it. The font panel of the case should fit over the fans though. At work I'm putting a dual CPU supermicro in a 540 because of the memory we had to put the fans on the outside then put the dust screen on the inside where you would mount your radiator. Giving yourself an extra 25mm of clearance between the swiftech and new radiator.


----------



## Krymore

I am looking for a little help. I am about to start my build (Air 240) and I still need some fans. I will also be using a H100i, what fans do you guys recommend for the radiator and the exhaust? Thanks


----------



## Kaneo911

I would say the corsair SP120 quiet edition or some Aerocool Dead Silence 12cm they work wonders in my 540 so I imagine it would be the same in any case


----------



## Krymore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneo911*
> 
> I would say the corsair SP120 quiet edition or some Aerocool Dead Silence 12cm they work wonders in my 540 so I imagine it would be the same in any case


Okay thanks, I was thinking about the SP120's.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

The closest one to the GT-AP15, according to some tests that martinsliquidlab did, are the Swiftech Helix 120 mm fans. The one advantage they have over the AP15 is the fact that they have options for PWM. They're cheap ($11.95 per piece for the PWM) and are silent (when tuned via speedfan properly) but push as much air as the GT-AP15. I'm getting them and waiting for delivery for 4 so I can do push pull in my 240! I had the SP120s QE and they are too expensive for the drop in static pressure and performance compared to the PE (noisy as heck though - might as well get deltas if you get the PE).


----------



## Woxys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigDave90*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> 1st post!!
> 
> Anyway, I joined specifically for this thread. I live in Costa Rica and I just ordered the Air 240 and it's in customs right now :S I wanted to ask, how much space is between the mobo and the fan mounts at the bottom when using an mATX board? Would there be enough clearance to run the Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex fans down there? (@15 mm)
> 
> I will be ordering all the parts at the end of this month so I'd like to know if that's possible.
> 
> Thanks


Read here.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I just made some minor upgrades to my Air 240!

The original plan was to get an H220 and an EK waterblock specifically for my 780 Ti HOF+ for this build. I sent out an email to EK asking for the dimensions of the waterblock to make sure that it would fit in the AIR 240. Unfortunately they responded to my email and said that it was over 6 inches high (max height for the 240 is 5.5 inches (a little under it like 5.45 inches so it doesn't touch the plexi), which made this option moot!

I had no other choice but to change out my Asus P8Z77-M Pro mATX to an ASRock Z77E-ITX. This was the only way to go for 2 AIOs and an NZXT G10 to fit in the case. Here are some pics:

Here's a shot of the right side!


Here's a shot of the front!


The pics were taken before the panels we're put on it! Pretty happy with the GPU temps, I was gaming, playing Crysis 2 and 3 and the max temp I reached was 56*C while the card was clocked at 1150 / 7000 (playing for 3+ hours). The CPU is mildly overclocked (4.2 Ghz) and I'm getting max 74*C P95 and IBT, when gaming or any other CPU incentive task, I hit 67*C. Not too shabby.

The fans I'm currently using are Gelid Wing 12s but they will be replaced by Swiftech Helix fans as soon as they arrive!


----------



## Fifth Horseman

First thoughts, what a truly remarkable case. Corsair really thought outside the box on this one. I am so impressed with the build quality,interesting form and functional design. After transplanting my components, i feel like I just became a pc enthusiast for the first time again.

Current Case Setup:
3 x 120mm Rosewill Hyperboreas PWM Fans(awesome fan)
2 x 140mm Rosewill Hyperboreas PWM Fans(awesome fan)
1 x 140mm Rear Noctua PWM fan

Cpu Cooling:
I7 3930k @ 4.7ghz
31 c cpu temp at idle
29 c motherboard temp

Gpu Cooling:
7970 @ 1.2ghz
33 c gpu temp at idle.


----------



## st0rm337

Did anyone already managed to squeeze in a GTX 970 into a Carbide Air 240? Assuming a H100i cooler or something the like with the radiator mounted on the front? I am still unsure which one, except for the EVGA version, will actually fit..


----------



## alpsie

Hi all
I searched the topic, but did not find an answer to my question.

Will the original Silver arrow fit in this case?


----------



## henbone11

Hey all. I'm researching cases and planning mods, and I have a question about the 540 and one of the connectors in it.



What is this connector/plate called? I know it's sata power and data and I have searched every variation of "sata power and data combination connector" I can think of. Also, does anyone know if any manufacturer makes this type of connector in a 90 degree variation? I know it's a passthrough mounting plate, but I can't seem to find anything like it. Any help with this is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Tom B

...


----------



## st0rm337

Okay, I found some information on the net, but I still have one question: Will the Gigabyte GTX 970 fit in the Air 240, possibly after taking out the lower fan on the front?


----------



## DeviousAddict

Hey guy's just finished putting in the EK-Kit L240.

More pictures on my Build Log









Cheeky picture







Oh and I have now removed the protective sticker on the EK logo


----------



## aguyinpa81

Hey gang. New to the site and back in the PC building game. Bought myself a clevo x8100 a few years back and it's simply time to retire that 100lb laptop for gaming purposes(crossfire 5870 Pfft). Now moving on to building a Corsair 540 from the ground up with intents of watercooling.

Before I get started, let me preemptive apologize, as I'm sure my concerns are covered somewhere between pages 1 and 280. Surely, you can understand my laziness lol.

Let me get to it. 540 Case. Asus maximus VII gene or hero. Whatever low latency 16GB 1866 ram(unless faster is worth it to you gents and scholars). Intel 4xxxK CPU. Ref 290x's Crossfired. Power supply still undecided. Figure I should get a 850w or so. Anyway, don't want this post to be about what hardware I get, but I do enjoy educated opinions.

My question is in regards to watercooling the bastard. CPU and both GPU's. If recommended anything else don't be shy to mention. From my readings seem most popular is a 240 top rad and 360 front. Could I also do a rear rad. Do I need to? Was thinking just a 140mm exhaust fan to simplify tube routing. But what rads and fans to get? 240 and 360 alpha copper 30mm's with push/pull? Is that most cooling efficient. Or perhaps a 240 30mm push/pull top exhausting up, 140mm fan exhausting out the rear and 360 60mm rad in front with only outside case fans pushing air through rad and intaking into the case??? See my dilemma lol. Makes sense to me that you would want the rear obviously exhausting as well as the top rad. Seeing how heat rises and all. So the only fresh air coming into the enclosure would be from front rad fans. Am I crazy or does that make sense? Just not sure if 30mm rads in push/pull is optimal or thicker (45, 60) with only one set of fans on one side. Also my other concern is will one pump be enough to push all that liquid through 2 rads and CPU and 2 GPU blocks. Was envisioning the pump and res being mounted above the 2.5" drive bays above the PS. How to run the tubing is another concern? Diameter of tubing?? Pump-240 top rad-cpu-front 360 rad-GPU-GPU-pump?? Sigh...so many variables. Sorry for the book. Any help and or guidance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Alxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aguyinpa81*
> 
> Hey gang. New to the site and back in the PC building game. Bought myself a clevo x8100 a few years back and it's simply time to retire that 100lb laptop for gaming purposes(crossfire 5870 Pfft). Now moving on to building a Corsair 540 from the ground up with intents of watercooling.
> 
> Before I get started, let me preemptive apologize, as I'm sure my concerns are covered somewhere between pages 1 and 280. Surely, you can understand my laziness lol.
> 
> Let me get to it. 540 Case. Asus maximus VII gene or hero. Whatever low latency 16GB 1866 ram(unless faster is worth it to you gents and scholars). Intel 4xxxK CPU. Ref 290x's Crossfired. Power supply still undecided. Figure I should get a 850w or so. Anyway, don't want this post to be about what hardware I get, but I do enjoy educated opinions.
> 
> My question is in regards to watercooling the bastard. CPU and both GPU's. If recommended anything else don't be shy to mention. From my readings seem most popular is a 240 top rad and 360 front. Could I also do a rear rad. Do I need to? Was thinking just a 140mm exhaust fan to simplify tube routing. But what rads and fans to get? 240 and 360 alpha copper 30mm's with push/pull? Is that most cooling efficient. Or perhaps a 240 30mm push/pull top exhausting up, 140mm fan exhausting out the rear and 360 60mm rad in front with only outside case fans pushing air through rad and intaking into the case??? See my dilemma lol. Makes sense to me that you would want the rear obviously exhausting as well as the top rad. Seeing how heat rises and all. So the only fresh air coming into the enclosure would be from front rad fans. Am I crazy or does that make sense? Just not sure if 30mm rads in push/pull is optimal or thicker (45, 60) with only one set of fans on one side. Also my other concern is will one pump be enough to push all that liquid through 2 rads and CPU and 2 GPU blocks. Was envisioning the pump and res being mounted above the 2.5" drive bays above the PS. How to run the tubing is another concern? Diameter of tubing?? Pump-240 top rad-cpu-front 360 rad-GPU-GPU-pump?? Sigh...so many variables. Sorry for the book. Any help and or guidance would be greatly appreciated.


A 240+360 would be enough to dissipate enough heat a 850w PSU can deliver IMO (actually using 360mm and 240 ST30). I wouldn't bother adding an extra 120mm (i have one but no using it) because of the tube routing.

I don't know if a 360mm thicker than 30mm could do push pull, with ST30 and SP120s i have almost 1cm of clearance between the 240mm radiator. As far as i know, a slim push/pull often dissipate more heat than thicker single fan configurations.

Any recent D5 or DDC can do the job you are looking for.

Tubing diammeter doesn't matter as long you can provide turbulent flow and low minor losses (almost always, just don't grab 1/4" internal diammeter or less LOL)

Route the tubing the way it looks better for you


----------



## mytquinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aguyinpa81*
> 
> Hey gang. New to the site and back in the PC building game. Bought myself a clevo x8100 a few years back and it's simply time to retire that 100lb laptop for gaming purposes(crossfire 5870 Pfft). Now moving on to building a Corsair 540 from the ground up with intents of watercooling.
> 
> Before I get started, let me preemptive apologize, as I'm sure my concerns are covered somewhere between pages 1 and 280. Surely, you can understand my laziness lol.
> 
> Let me get to it. 540 Case. Asus maximus VII gene or hero. Whatever low latency 16GB 1866 ram(unless faster is worth it to you gents and scholars). Intel 4xxxK CPU. Ref 290x's Crossfired. Power supply still undecided. Figure I should get a 850w or so. Anyway, don't want this post to be about what hardware I get, but I do enjoy educated opinions.
> 
> My question is in regards to watercooling the bastard. CPU and both GPU's. If recommended anything else don't be shy to mention. From my readings seem most popular is a 240 top rad and 360 front. Could I also do a rear rad. Do I need to? Was thinking just a 140mm exhaust fan to simplify tube routing. But what rads and fans to get? 240 and 360 alpha copper 30mm's with push/pull? Is that most cooling efficient. Or perhaps a 240 30mm push/pull top exhausting up, 140mm fan exhausting out the rear and 360 60mm rad in front with only outside case fans pushing air through rad and intaking into the case??? See my dilemma lol. Makes sense to me that you would want the rear obviously exhausting as well as the top rad. Seeing how heat rises and all. So the only fresh air coming into the enclosure would be from front rad fans. Am I crazy or does that make sense? Just not sure if 30mm rads in push/pull is optimal or thicker (45, 60) with only one set of fans on one side. Also my other concern is will one pump be enough to push all that liquid through 2 rads and CPU and 2 GPU blocks. Was envisioning the pump and res being mounted above the 2.5" drive bays above the PS. How to run the tubing is another concern? Diameter of tubing?? Pump-240 top rad-cpu-front 360 rad-GPU-GPU-pump?? Sigh...so many variables. Sorry for the book. Any help and or guidance would be greatly appreciated.


In push pull you can go with a 360x30mm front and 240x45mm top. Maybe a little thicker top depending on the motherboard. That should be plenty to cool the cards/cpu you want. I'm running 2 290x's and a AMD 5340 overclocked to 4.7k and nothing reply gets over 50c while gaming. I have Cougar fans pulling into the front and pushing out the top. Push pull would give a little better performance. I have single pump mounted on a small aqueros res in the front of the case in front of the pci slots. Going to go push pull on the top mostly because I can. Both are Alphacool rads. Picture doesn't show it all, but you can fill in the blanks.


----------



## Fifth Horseman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mytquinn*
> 
> Before I get started, let me preemptive apologize, as I'm sure my concerns are covered somewhere between pages 1 and 280. Surely, you can understand my laziness lol.
> 
> Let me get to it. 540 Case. Asus maximus VII gene or hero. Whatever low latency 16GB 1866 ram(unless faster is worth it to you gents and scholars). Intel 4xxxK CPU. Ref 290x's Crossfired. Power supply still undecided. Figure I should get a 850w or so. Anyway, don't want this post to be about what hardware I get, but I do enjoy educated opinions.
> 
> My question is in regards to watercooling the bastard. CPU and both GPU's. If recommended anything else don't be shy to mention. From my readings seem most popular is a 240 top rad and 360 front. Could I also do a rear rad. Do I need to? Was thinking just a 140mm exhaust fan to simplify tube routing. But what rads and fans to get? 240 and 360 alpha copper 30mm's with push/pull? Is that most cooling efficient. Or perhaps a 240 30mm push/pull top exhausting up, 140mm fan exhausting out the rear and 360 60mm rad in front with only outside case fans pushing air through rad and intaking into the case??? See my dilemma lol. Makes sense to me that you would want the rear obviously exhausting as well as the top rad. Seeing how heat rises and all. So the only fresh air coming into the enclosure would be from front rad fans. Am I crazy or does that make sense? Just not sure if 30mm rads in push/pull is optimal or thicker (45, 60) with only one set of fans on one side. Also my other concern is will one pump be enough to push all that liquid through 2 rads and CPU and 2 GPU blocks. Was envisioning the pump and res being mounted above the 2.5" drive bays above the PS. How to run the tubing is another concern? Diameter of tubing?? Pump-240 top rad-cpu-front 360 rad-GPU-GPU-pump?? Sigh...so many variables. Sorry for the book. Any help and or guidance would be greatly appreciated.


I think you could do air just fine and cut out most of your back breaking work if you know what i mean.

get your 3 good 120mm fans and 3 of your good 140mm fans and then slap a noctua nh-d15 on the cpu, temps are super low.


----------



## aguyinpa81

Thanks for reply guys. So tubing with inner diameter 1/4" is no good? What exactly is this whole G1/4 fitting I see listed with everything. That's not 1/4"? I think I'll go 30mm rads both front and top with push/pull 10 fans lol. Unless I can do a 240 45mm push/pull on top instead. I can't see how that wouldn't be better then a 30mm if it fits. I won't have to crank the rpm's on push/pull so should be kinda quiet. If I went all air/fan cooled it would be quite loud. Especially since the reference 290x GPU's like to get hot (95C)and do full load with the tornado fan that is OEM installed. Plus, watercooled looks cool and is a good investment like a house. Not like a car lol. I can always take my watercool setup to another case in the future. Unlike the hardware in the case becoming obsolete. Did I mention it looks cool too


----------



## mytquinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aguyinpa81*
> 
> Thanks for reply guys. So tubing with inner diameter 1/4" is no good? What exactly is this whole G1/4 fitting I see listed with everything. That's not 1/4"? I think I'll go 30mm rads both front and top with push/pull 10 fans lol. Unless I can do a 240 45mm push/pull on top instead. I can't see how that wouldn't be better then a 30mm if it fits. I won't have to crank the rpm's on push/pull so should be kinda quiet. If I went all air/fan cooled it would be quite loud. Especially since the reference 290x GPU's like to get hot (95C)and do full load with the tornado fan that is OEM installed. Plus, watercooled looks cool and is a good investment like a house. Not like a car lol. I can always take my watercool setup to another case in the future. Unlike the hardware in the case becoming obsolete. Did I mention it looks cool too


G1/4 refers to the thread see on the fitting I believe. Think most people go 1/2x3/4 inch on the tubes. Though going the 3/8 x whatever really won't effect temperatures. The thicker walls do help with kinking and such and the price difference is minimal. 1/4 tube is like you see in an aquarium, so a bunch smaller. Really wouldn't go there, if your going to spend the money do it right.

Also you have to consider that the inner size of the fitting is going to be smaller than the tube by whatever the metal thickness is, so by the time you step down to 1/4 fittings they are going to be down around 3/16ths or smaller on the fitting.


----------



## By-Tor

If using barbs I find that 7/16 x 5/8 tubing gets a night tight fit.....


----------



## alpsie

Decided to pull the trigger and purchase the 540, hopefully I´ll be able to fit my original Silver Arrow:wheee:


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Hey guy's just finished putting in the EK-Kit L240.
> 
> More pictures on my Build Log
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheeky picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I have now removed the protective sticker on the EK logo


Why do you use the Supreme LTX and not the EK-Supremacy or even Supremacy-EVO?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpsie*
> 
> Decided to pull the trigger and purchase the 540, hopefully I´ll be able to fit my original Silver Arrow:wheee:


I do not understand why the Silver Arrow would not fit, I mean, the Noctua NH-D14 does fit ... and out from the pictures it looks like their about the same size, so I guess it will fit. Anyway, RMA's is really easy any way so there is no problem either way.


----------



## aguyinpa81

Ok now that makes sense. Kinda like my turbo oil feed and return lines on my car. 1/2x3/4 seems like it would be pretty large (ugly). I love the look of the hard line tubing but how do you bend it? Lighter and some elbow grease? Lol


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> Why do you use the Supreme LTX and not the EK-Supremacy or even Supremacy-EVO?.....


because thats what came in the EK-KIT L240 I will be changing parts in the future, but I thought I'd start simple with a pre packed kit.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> because thats what came in the EK-KIT L240 I will be changing parts in the future, but I thought I'd start simple with a pre packed kit.


Fair enough, everyone has to start somewhere.







Hope it works good!


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> Fair enough, everyone has to start somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it works good!


Cheers








The temp's im getting idle are average of 27c, i played some Guildwars2 for a few hours and i didnt see temps go over 35c. I'm yet to do a full stress load though but when i do i'll post them here and in my build log


----------



## orndorf77

i just ordered a x-flow black ice pro 3 360mm radiator and x2 water blocks for my gtx 780 the radiator is only 25mm thick will the corsair air 540 support this radiator in a push pull configuration with my x2 gtx 780's


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *henbone11*
> 
> Hey all. I'm researching cases and planning mods, and I have a question about the 540 and one of the connectors in it.
> 
> 
> 
> What is this connector/plate called? I know it's sata power and data and I have searched every variation of "sata power and data combination connector" I can think of. Also, does anyone know if any manufacturer makes this type of connector in a 90 degree variation? I know it's a passthrough mounting plate, but I can't seem to find anything like it. Any help with this is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


Don't know what it's called, the manual might say though if you can find someone that'll look through their's or a pdf online (I lost mine otherwise id check myself). I'm not sure what you're planning on using it for, but you can mount hdd's in the second chamber vertically, and they also fit horizontally if you rig something up. And you can unscrew the sata thing too if you want. Not sure if this is any help, I tried to imagine what you'd do with 90 degree connectors but I can't really wrap my head around how you'd manage to get an hdd to fit any way in a 90 degree variaton so I'm just throwing this stuff out there for you. Good luck


----------



## Fifth Horseman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *henbone11*
> 
> Hey all. I'm researching cases and planning mods, and I have a question about the 540 and one of the connectors in it.
> 
> 
> 
> What is this connector/plate called? I know it's sata power and data and I have searched every variation of "sata power and data combination connector" I can think of. Also, does anyone know if any manufacturer makes this type of connector in a 90 degree variation? I know it's a passthrough mounting plate, but I can't seem to find anything like it. Any help with this is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


Id Be interested in putting 2 x 140mm fans after i removed the HD dock material and mouting some kind of grill across it. However with only 1" space under the case i'm not sure if the fans would work the greatest.


----------



## henbone11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Don't know what it's called, the manual might say though if you can find someone that'll look through their's or a pdf online (I lost mine otherwise id check myself). I'm not sure what you're planning on using it for, but you can mount hdd's in the second chamber vertically, and they also fit horizontally if you rig something up. And you can unscrew the sata thing too if you want. Not sure if this is any help, I tried to imagine what you'd do with 90 degree connectors but I can't really wrap my head around how you'd manage to get an hdd to fit any way in a 90 degree variaton so I'm just throwing this stuff out there for you. Good luck


After a bunch of Google reverse image searches I managed to find some straight and 90 degree versions. And Corsair has this straight one one listed on their site (clearly the last place I looked







). I plan on gutting the bottom entirely and fabricating a mid-plate and then fabricating my own ssd mounts from poly and translucent white acrylic with 5mm led's in the bases. I would use 90 degree versions to attach to the mount to hide the cables entirely under the mid-plate. Not entirely sure if I'm going with the 540 or not, but I know I want a cube style case. Could be Caselabs or possibly Lian Li, or this. Who knows. Thanks for the help.

Here is the 90 degree for anyone that cares.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/90-degree-Right-angled-SATA-7-15pin-22-pin-male-to-22pin-female-M-F-connector/1869541020.html


----------



## Shnaz

Well here she is. she is a work in progress at the moment. got 2 780's on the way and then its time for a custom loop and maybe re-do my lighting. looks a little flat at the moment in my opinion. but any-who take a look!




Also a little look at what i play on if your interested











PS. Very sorry for the ugly cords on the back. still figuring out how to tame those in an elegant way!! if you got tips let me know!


----------



## iRoddazzz

hey guys,

right i have all my water cooling stuff apart from a drain. where should i put the drain and what valve should i get, i am using hard acrylic tubing. if you have any ideas of suggestions then please let me know.

thanks in advance


----------



## jopale

My generic water-cooled rig


----------



## itzzjason

I've seen pictures online (very few) of the case being set horizontally. But I saw the case in person and the case's feet seem like they can't be removed.
I want my next pc to sit under a short table. There's only 15.75 inches for the height of the case. So the Air 540 would only fit if it's on its side.

Is it possible to have it stand horizontally?


----------



## aguyinpa81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jopale*
> 
> 
> 
> My generic water-cooled rig


Its actually quite better then you may think. My setup will end of being extremely similar as far as rads go. Loooks like you have a thicker 45mm 240 on top and a 30mm 360 on the front. Hmm or is that a 280 rad up top. Looks kinda tight. All in all I don't think its that bad of a setup at all. I'll end up cooling 2 GPU and a CPU and not the other 2 you have in your loop. My ram I figured would be cooled enough by their OEM heatsinks (G.Skill Tridents) and fan from front rad blowing right on it. Doing a push pull on the front 360.


----------



## haris525

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vr4racer*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Just got my air 240 but noticed a problem with the side panel not lining up properly? Any of the other air 240 owners having any problems with your case specially the window side panel?
> 
> Mine is out by half a mil.
> 
> Thanks


yup I have the same issue, although when I purchased the case it was not like that


----------



## Oizo

Corsair Air 540 white

"Star Wars Stormtrooper "

https://imageshack.com/i/hlDpT03sj

https://imageshack.com/i/ex94E1rcj

https://imageshack.com/i/kmxhh6vfj

https://imageshack.com/i/hj6fhF0Ij

https://imageshack.com/i/kqK5V4XXj

https://imageshack.com/i/p979rliQj

https://imageshack.com/i/iptBYqdPj

https://imageshack.com/i/hjf8jFd4j

https://imageshack.com/i/kmiqt2jyj

https://imageshack.com/i/p93RllAjj

https://imageshack.com/i/hlh9gHxQj

https://imageshack.com/i/ide8XGrmj







wc
xspc dual bay ,xspc rx360,xspc raystorm,Hardware Labs Stealth 240,aquaero 5 LT,ekwb gpu classy.


----------



## treadstone

Quote:


> "Star Wars Stormtrooper "


Wow, nice job, that is very sexy, I love the black and white look, and you have
done a great job with it, Nice work!

looks like you did a lot of acrylic work, with paint schemes, did you do that yourself or is there a
place that you can order custom made pieces like that. That is just very tight work, looks like you thought of everything.

Top notch work!


----------



## BigCatRoach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jopale*
> 
> 
> 
> My generic water-cooled rig


Do you have a pic of the back side?


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzjason*
> 
> I've seen pictures online (very few) of the case being set horizontally. But I saw the case in person and the case's feet seem like they can't be removed.
> I want my next pc to sit under a short table. There's only 15.75 inches for the height of the case. So the Air 540 would only fit if it's on its side.
> 
> Is it possible to have it stand horizontally?


I've seen people put feet on the side panel and sit it horizontally. Gotta drill a hole at each corner for it (not sure what feet they used for it). I don't think the case feet that are already on the case are removable.


----------



## SgtMunky

I'm owner 412 and you spelt me wrong









Looking for a fan filter for the bottom. Also, how are those Noiseblocker fans? I was thinking of grabbing three of these for the front intake. Shame I can't get two more AP15's


----------



## jameyscott

I'll fix it and add everyone this Thursday when I'm off.


----------



## Londiox

That.... Looks fu*king AWESOME DUDE! Omg i Want THAT. Looks so good. WOW!







:thumb:









Great work there


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> Shame I can't get two more AP15's


AP15s available at cooler guys


----------



## SgtMunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> AP15s available at cooler guys


Thanks but I'd be looking at nearly $85 in shipping :/


----------



## Thrall

My new Corsair Orange 240! Case is rotated vertically, similar to some Silverstone cases. All fans are arranged for positive pressure, except for the exhausting reference GPU coolers and high speed 80mm fans. My highest Firestrike score is 17,444 so far. I'm hoping to be able to go higher when/if Skyn3t releases a 970 bios with unlocked TDP and the maximum voltage allowed with stock nVidia drivers.

Specs:

Intel Core i7 4790k @ 4.7ghz w/ 1.35v
Two EVGA Reference GTX 970's @ 1475mhz core 7800mhz vram
16gb DDR3 RAM @ 2133mhz
Two 512gb Samsung EVO SSD's in RAID 0
Corsair H105 240mm water cooler


----------



## smithydan

Nice. Good to see something different but how do you power on?

Did you do any testing to see difference in temps?
What are your current temps?
Does any flex occur to the chassis when lifting?

Man got everything squeezed in, two fans at the bottom, tubes between the fans lol


----------



## alpsie

Got this case yesterday, spend a while moving my old system into it.

This case is fantastic, really happy with the purchase, sadly my motherboard dont have enough fan headers to power/control all the fans, what would be a good way of doing that? with splitters, or a fan controller ?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpsie*
> 
> Got this case yesterday, spend a while moving my old system into it.
> 
> This case is fantastic, really happy with the purchase, sadly my motherboard dont have enough fan headers to power/control all the fans, what would be a good way of doing that? with splitters, or a fan controller ?


Buy the PWM splitter that Swiftech has, it has a total of eight ports which allows you to use the one CPU header for a total of 8 fans, pumps, etc. That's what i use for my 240 build, it runs two H55 poumps and 4 fans


----------



## treadstone

Sorry in advance for the long story but it was a fun day and there is no one around that can appreciate what i just did but my friends here.,
Started my build the other day with some hesitation, I have a MSI R9 290X Lightning and i was hoping it would fit with all my other parts.
(I'll post pictures tomorrow)

So here is my build list.

- Corsair Carbide Series Air 240
- ASUS Rampage IV Gene LGA 2011 Intel X79
- Intel Core i7-4930K Ivy Bridge-E 6-Core 3.4GHz
- CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i
- 3 red LED corsair 120mm fans
- MSI R9 290X LIGHTNING 4GB 512-Bit GDDR5
- EVGA SuperNOVA 1000 P2 80 PLUS PLATINUM Certified 1000W
- G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR3 2133
- SAMSUNG 840 EVO 500GB SATA III (SSD)
- WD 750G Black for storage and backup.

and a few odd and ends.

So my main concern is the MSI 290X Lightning, the thing is as big as a brick, i do have a EK water-block for it but
I would love to use it in this build with the straight up stock cooling (if that is what you can call it), I just can't believe the size.
I can only describe it as if your are picking up a brick, it's just friggin big, Plus all my measurements tell me it will just barely fit.
I have a fallback card but i really want to use the Lightning.

So i got it all running on my test bench before i start to put everything in the case, always love to get it running and work out the bugs
outside of a case, sure you guys know that.

I have the black 240 air, so the Asus Rampage gene is red and black, so i am going stay with that theme,
I pick up 3 Red corsair fans to sub for the ones that came with the H100i and i will also put one on the board side
Pulling out air, So i get the mobo in, mount the cpu, install the H100i with the red led fans facing out for that red glow and mount the
side red fan. I also picked up 2 sweet chrome red 80mm fans for the back to exhaust more air and keep the flow to a good level, pulling all the air in
from the 240mm radiator and the video card side mesh. So now I put the build off for a few days because work got crazy.

So Tonight I decided to pull out the Lightning and see if it fits, It's so tight up to the H100i and also to the top window. So i finally get it in the slot
with no room to spare length wise with the end of the card about a gazillinth of a mm between it and the black fan guard i put on the rad.
Whew, now one issue down, so i find the top and just pop it on, AND IT FITS, but it looks like there is no room to spare for the power cables.
This card takes 1 6 pin and 2-8 pin power connectors. So i am very happy but now i have to grab a cable from the EVGA P2 and do the final test.
And with some 90 degree bending of the wires coming from the connectors, it just fits again with a gazillinth of a mm between it and the plexi top.
MAN I GET SO LUCKY! It just doesn't hit, no bowing of the plexi but man o man it couldn't be a %#[email protected] hair bigger or longer, It just fit.
I am so happy right now, Because it actually worked out the way i planned it and it's going to look so sweet.

I just love the Air 240, there are so many port holes to drop the wires out of sight, So it's going to look so sweet and clean. Plus i just figured that i can stick
another fan on the opposite side of the video card on the H100i 240mm rad so i will have push/pull on one side toooo, i have just the fan in another build
one of those quiet Corsair fans with the different color rings, I will use the red one, lol I like that so it won't be too much Light but just enough and the red highlights the black.

I am so excited it;s going to be tough to get some sleep now, it's 2:15 am here but i am so happy, i can wrap up the build tomorrow.
So lots of pictures coming very soon, plus some benchmarks..... I want to push that i7-4930K to like 4.8 as my stock speed, I'm tired of
always being conservative.

Just one more thought, how hard is it to take off the mesh and paint the black grills,
I have painted many machines and i found a super color that i love to use as an accent on
certain builds,
since i am basically going black and red, Dupli-Color makes a very deep dark red with metal specks in it.
It wouldn't be overpowering since it;s a very dark red with metal flakes, plus i would leave the mesh black and
only paint the grills. I think that it would be the final touch on this MONSTER of a system.

NOTE: just one note, i have been building systems for 20 years, and i am so glad of the new trend of small.
I love mATX and mini-itx systems and that you can build a Monster of a system and it;s not a piece of luggage
or the size of a refrigerator, don't get me wrong, i like and have done my share of large builds and really enjoyed them
Built about 4 different flavors or MM U2- UFO and my Rosewill BLACKHAWK-ULTRA plus many more, but i just enjoy the
grace and sleek designs that they are coming out with, when i saw the air 540, i said to myself, self, would;t that be nice in a
smaller size and i was elated when they came out with the Air 240.

The second thing that i really love now is the all in one cpu coolers, now you can water-cool your cpu and not have to worry
about the fittings, hoses, clamps, pumps and all that "all that". I just love the H100i, changes color, has a software connection and
rubber hoses, it;s just perfect for all these new style sleek not overbearing dream machines.... lol there i go again.
Sorry for the long winded write up but that lightning fitting into this build has made my month, not day, not week but my month,
I am loving it. thanks to everyone for sharing all that you have, it has given me inspiration and a new sense of excitement,
All we need now is a X99 mini-Itx.....









thanks for reading...

this


or this


----------



## jameyscott

I read all of that.. I DEMAND PICTURES OF THE BUILD.


----------



## ebeeze

@Oizo, absolutely gorgeous man, very well done and the them is set PERFECTLY if I do say so; from the backplate GPU to the sublte empire emblems on each fan. Good work lad and cheers, enjoy her! or him idk, I give all my main rigs names/personalities... im weird like that i guess?


----------



## st0rm337

good to hear that a "bigger" GPU fits







Do you have any pictures of the case with the card fitted?


----------



## Oizo

treadstone,ebeze-thanks guys.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpsie*
> 
> Got this case yesterday, spend a while moving my old system into it.
> 
> This case is fantastic, really happy with the purchase, sadly my motherboard dont have enough fan headers to power/control all the fans, what would be a good way of doing that? with splitters, or a fan controller ?


High, glad to hear you got this case. I love it personally, mainly because you can hide cables









As for a fan hub i use this http://www.scan.co.uk/products/nzxt-grid-10-port-fan-hub-black-cable-management
It can be used from one fan header on the motherboard and will power 10 fans. it has 3 pin headers only but does come with two 4-3 pin converter cables.


----------



## treadstone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I read all of that.. I DEMAND PICTURES OF THE BUILD.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0rm337*
> 
> good to hear that a "bigger" GPU fits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any pictures of the case with the card fitted?


I'll send some shots without the card sometime today and i should have the whole thing done tonight, except for painting, so by tomorrow i'll hopefully take some beauty shots.

if I only used a 120mm rad cpu cooler then the card would have fit in length wise, no problem, but by adding a fan and the 240mm of the h100i, it just barely fit, plus the top to plexi window is just no more space. I am luck i have 2 8 pin extenders like you get with the gtx690's so i will use that for the 2- 8pin and the 6 pin i will just use the evga cable, but it;s going to look sweet and neat...

i can't wait to hit that home stretch...


----------



## dXsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oizo*
> 
> Corsair Air 540 white
> 
> "Star Wars Stormtrooper "
> 
> [removed the pics to save some bytes and bits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )]


JAW DROPPING beautiful build!


----------



## smithydan

Are the side panels on the air 240 interchangeable?


----------



## treadstone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Are the side panels on the air 240 interchangeable?


no they wouldn't be because they have to have a front coupling and a back case bolt on screws
and the top half has the mesh and screen and the bottom half doesn't. plus one side has ssd cage outlet.


----------



## Thrall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Nice. Good to see something different but how do you power on?
> 
> Did you do any testing to see difference in temps?
> What are your current temps?
> Does any flex occur to the chassis when lifting?
> 
> Man got everything squeezed in, two fans at the bottom, tubes between the fans lol


I installed a led lit power button where the 3.5" drive cage is. It's not lit in the pictures, but if you look closely at the bottom picture it's there.

I don't have a reference case to compare it to, but with all fans at full speed I get 52C, 71C, and 62C on the CPU, GPU1, and GPU2 during a Heaven loop, and 70C, 38C, 32C during an x264 loop.

Neither the case nor handles flex when carrying. The handles were just plastic ones off of Amazon, and I used the existing 6-32 threaded holes for the thumbscrews that were there for the long screws. The handles are then held down with brass knurled nuts, which I can loosen when I want to remove the side panels and tighten to hold them on. Overall I think the handles, screws, and nuts cost me $20-30?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpsie*
> 
> This case is fantastic, really happy with the purchase, sadly my motherboard don't have enough fan headers to power/control all the fans, what would be a good way of doing that? with splitters, or a fan controller ?


I used 4-pin fan splitters, which are usually enough for a few fans given the usual 1A limit on each fan header. They are like $5 each from Amazon or Newegg, but I just bought a pack of 20 or so for like dollar each.


----------



## treadstone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oizo*
> 
> treadstone,ebeze-thanks guys.


man that case is epic

Corsair Air 540 white

"Star Wars Stormtrooper "


----------



## aguyinpa81

Anyone using one of these res/pump combos on their 540? Was thinking of mounting it above the 2.5" drive bays pending fitment. Link below.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-d5-vario-x-res-140-incl-pump.html


----------



## XtremeOcD

extremely tight fit. I used the same combo with the 100 resevoir. lots of room. i also put an extension tube run stright out top of case with a plug mounted flush in the case for filling


----------



## mayford5

I got rid of the 2.5" bays. I think Xtreme and I had similar ways of doing things because I did the same thing with the fill port. It works great. Not sure how I would have kept my bays because I bought the larger resevoir


----------



## treadstone

Work was crazy again today, so no work done on the box, but i took some shots before i start to jazz it up...

eNJOY!


----------



## smithydan

Can see you really like those grills lol

What GPU(s) are going in?


----------



## dXsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treadstone*


I've read about it, but how much do the 2 round "fan grills" you mounted below the radiator really help in the air flow / noise?

And, I assume you're using intake push there given the design. Have you considered intake pull (i.e., radiator on top and fans mounted BELOW to pull the air through? I'm considering that myself: my guess is that it drastically will reduce the noise but wondering how much the temps will go up... (of course I will use tape around the entire area between the radiator and the fans)


----------



## treadstone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dXsL*
> 
> I've read about it, but how much do the 2 round "fan grills" you mounted below the radiator really help in the air flow / noise?
> 
> And, I assume you're using intake push there given the design. Have you considered intake pull (i.e., radiator on top and fans mounted BELOW to pull the air through? I'm considering that myself: my guess is that it drastically will reduce the noise but wondering how much the temps will go up... (of course I will use tape around the entire area between the radiator and the fans)


I put those on just to protect the radiator, I am installing a corsair fan on the left for push pull and a MSI R9 290X Lightning on the other side, which goes right up to the radiator grills.
and yes i like radiator/fan grills, to me it gives it a more finished touch, i figured it would help to protect the radiator when installing the Lightning and with fans it just makes sure no wires or anything hits the
blades. I have always been a fan of grills







, lol fan of grills,,,,,,hahahhaha

tonight i should finish it, so then you will see the finished product.


----------



## bbond007

I just got done instilling the "red mod" in my 540

crazy how much more impressive technology is when its quiet









guess i'm not going to be needing that custom GPU fan curve profile anymore.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







i made an adapter thing to adapt a 120mm onto 140mm.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






cheers


----------



## Skovsnegl

So yeah, im new - but i always followed this forum closehand with builds and such..

So i was thinking gettin' a Carbide 240 and i'm am a little annoyed about the clearance for the bottom fans and the mATX boards..

I'm already gettin' 80mm Noctua NF-R8 Redux fans for the back side and was wondering - can they be in that spot down in the bottom if
you get a shroud or mount them, screws on either side, but then it would only be 2 screws..


----------



## vMax65

Hi guys, finally got the courage to do a watercooling loop... don't laugh to much as it is my first attempt, though it has achieved the aim of keeping things quiet and above all cool. the CPU is now running great and even under load the temps are the best I have ever had. Will tidy things up in terms of placement next and will be changing the coolant to a white colour. The builds I have seen on here (some are of the scale) have given me the confidence to go further and ultimately would love to go the whole hog with the hard tubing...

Still massively stressed about leaks... and if you guys have some advice, please do give it.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Is your pump amd rez resting on you gpu? Cuz it looks like it is


----------



## vMax65

Yep...I know looks that way... but it is OK (I hope) I have a bodged support running from the back middle hole supporting the pump and res and there is a thick pad anti vibration pad as well separating pump/res between support and GPU backplate. The GPU has a couple of supports below as well... just in case. Best I could come up with after my first attempt at a layout, though I have learned a lot and will be moving the Pump/res to the top back right side as there is just about enough space there.


----------



## aguyinpa81

@ Mayford5

Awesome pics of the res/pump location and fill install. Thanks :thumbs up:


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aguyinpa81*
> 
> @ Mayford5
> 
> Awesome pics of the res/pump location and fill install. Thanks :thumbs up:


Thank you and you are welcome. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mayford5*
> 
> I got rid of the 2.5" bays. I think Xtreme and I had similar ways of doing things because I did the same thing with the fill port. It works great. Not sure how I would have kept my bays because I bought the larger resevoir
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice work. Which radiator are you using?


----------



## mayford5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drka0tic*
> 
> Very nice work. Which radiator are you using?


Thank you. I am using a slim profile black ice gt 240 (which is going to be replaced soon) on top and an Alphacool xt45(I think it's the 45) 280 up front. I have some work as I am replacing this AMD setup with a Haswell-e soon. I am going to change out the green for blue tubing and reroute them, replace the gt for another 240 to match the 280, and upgrade the videocard with a couple 970s(hopefully). I am going to have some fun.

here is the front in light and dark





I thought I posted this a while back but I don't know that I ever got to it. I also wouldn't mind being added to this club.


----------



## Godleigh

http://www.leevalley.com/us/Hardware/page.aspx?p=69914&cat=3,51976&ap=1


----------



## alpsie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> High, glad to hear you got this case. I love it personally, mainly because you can hide cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for a fan hub i use this http://www.scan.co.uk/products/nzxt-grid-10-port-fan-hub-black-cable-management
> It can be used from one fan header on the motherboard and will power 10 fans. it has 3 pin headers only but does come with two 4-3 pin converter cables.


Thanks for the suggestion.
And I´m sure its a great hub, but I´m in need of a fan controller







sadly the market is limited in Denmark, so suggestions about fan controllers are appriciated, and I´ll find them outside of my countries borders.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpsie*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion.
> And I´m sure its a great hub, but I´m in need of a fan controller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadly the market is limited in Denmark, so suggestions about fan controllers are appriciated, and I´ll find them outside of my countries borders.


Depends what you want in a controller, personally i prefer sliders but some people like the digital displays etc.

for sliders i'd go with NZXT again, very solid, good build and decent price. http://www.scan.co.uk/products/nzxt-sentry-mix-2-fan-controller-with-6x-30w-channels-525-bay-black

Or for a digital panel i hear these are pretty good (no personal experiance though) http://www.scan.co.uk/products/aerocool-touch-2000-4-channel-lcd-touch-lcd-panel-2x525-slots-fan-controller

not sure if scan deliver to wwhere you are but just a couple of options to look at


----------



## jameyscott

I'm partial to the sunbeam rheosmart. Cheap, and can handle quite a bit of wattage. Did a nice job of taming my SP120 PEs!


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'm partial to the sunbeam rheosmart. Cheap, and can handle quite a bit of wattage. Did a nice job of taming my SP120 PEs!


Not heard of that one, looks pretty decent though, good reviews and that.

I like to use my fan splitter in conjunction with a fan controller (need a new tone though i broke my last one),. Conrolling all my Rad fans from one dial so they are all runnnig at the exact same speed without having to tweak each fan to match up


----------



## mazui

Hi, just got an Air 240 today for a mini-ITX build I am working on:



Still waiting on some parts like GPU (waiting for MSI 970 4GD5T restock). Also ordering new quiet fans to replace the stock fans.

This is my first small form factor build and my first water cooling build. Is there anything I should know about optimal airflow in this case?


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazui*
> 
> Hi, just got an Air 240 today for a mini-ITX build I am working on:
> 
> ...picture removed to save bandwidth etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Still waiting on some parts like GPU (waiting for MSI 970 4GD5T restock). Also ordering new quiet fans to replace the stock fans.
> 
> This is my first small form factor build and my first water cooling build. Is there anything I should know about optimal airflow in this case?


Welcome








For air flow, I go with in the front out the back and top. From what I gather thats the general set up. But I have seen people go in top, font. Out back for positive pressure setups.


----------



## alpsie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Depends what you want in a controller, personally i prefer sliders but some people like the digital displays etc.
> 
> for sliders i'd go with NZXT again, very solid, good build and decent price. http://www.scan.co.uk/products/nzxt-sentry-mix-2-fan-controller-with-6x-30w-channels-525-bay-black
> 
> Or for a digital panel i hear these are pretty good (no personal experiance though) http://www.scan.co.uk/products/aerocool-touch-2000-4-channel-lcd-touch-lcd-panel-2x525-slots-fan-controller
> 
> not sure if scan deliver to wwhere you are but just a couple of options to look at


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'm partial to the sunbeam rheosmart. Cheap, and can handle quite a bit of wattage. Did a nice job of taming my SP120 PEs!


Sadly I could not find a shop with sunbeam.

I prefer dials rather than slides.
So I decided to get this one www.akasa AK-FC-08BKV2 since its 20w per channel, and it can turn fans off.


----------



## BigCatRoach

Wanted to share with you guys what I did at work. We built this to be a remote desktop that we are expecting to have 30+ users on.
Air 540
SUPERMICRO MBD-X9DR7-LN4F-O Extended ATX Server Motherboard
64gb total of G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600
2 Intel Xeon E5-2609 v2s
CORSAIR HX Series HX850
1Tb SAMSUNG 840 EVO

We put 2 Cooler Master Seidon 120V instead of the of the Corsairs pitcured because of the narrow ILM socket.

My boss kind of bought all the parts without thinking it through so I was left with the job of making it work. Had to put the front fans on the outside and the dust filter on the inside. Also had to drill new holes on the case to hold down the huge motherboard.

Might put the H80is in and use the mounts that came with the Cooler Masters because I know the H80is have better preformance.





Simple but most defiantly a beast.


----------



## Kaneo911

@ alpsie
I have fitted one of them in my current work build today and can say it is a great way of easily controlling up to 6 fans at a time









It got rid of the noise complaints from the staff members in that office too. (pics will be coming)


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazui*
> 
> Hi, just got an Air 240 today for a mini-ITX build I am working on:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on some parts like GPU (waiting for MSI 970 4GD5T restock). Also ordering new quiet fans to replace the stock fans.
> 
> This is my first small form factor build and my first water cooling build. Is there anything I should know about optimal airflow in this case?


Nice so far. Just want to give you a heads up that the MSI Gaming OC 970 will not fit in this case. I confirmed it with CorsairJoseph last week, the card is too tall, unless you plan on modding the window.


----------



## mazui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Nice so far. Just want to give you a heads up that the MSI Gaming OC 970 will not fit in this case. I confirmed it with CorsairJoseph last week, the card is too tall, unless you plan on modding the window.


Thanks! I'm actually looking at the non-Gaming version with the smaller heatsink. MSI lists the height at at 125mm, just a hair under 5 inches so I hope it would have enough clearance.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazui*
> 
> Thanks! I'm actually looking at the non-Gaming version with the smaller heatsink. MSI lists the height at at 125mm, just a hair under 5 inches so I hope it would have enough clearance.


Your welcome! I think you should be ok then with the non Gaming version then at 5 inches.


----------



## Simmons572

Just installed a 'new' dust filter on my 540!









(piece of an old t-shirt, held on with weak magnets)


----------



## jopale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigCatRoach*
> 
> Do you have a pic of the back side?


Been busy, sorry for the late reply.


----------



## jopale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jopale*
> 
> Been busy, sorry for the late reply.


I have a few more things I want to do: 1) clean up the wires 2) Finish the mid-plate and 3) finish the sleeving job.


----------



## jopale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aguyinpa81*
> 
> Its actually quite better then you may think. My setup will end of being extremely similar as far as rads go. Loooks like you have a thicker 45mm 240 on top and a 30mm 360 on the front. Hmm or is that a 280 rad up top. Looks kinda tight. All in all I don't think its that bad of a setup at all. I'll end up cooling 2 GPU and a CPU and not the other 2 you have in your loop. My ram I figured would be cooled enough by their OEM heatsinks (G.Skill Tridents) and fan from front rad blowing right on it. Doing a push pull on the front 360.


It's a 240, 40 mm rad up top.


----------



## Godleigh

So I just finished my first ever build today and the 540 is golden, could have used a few more cable management tabs out the back and maybe a little more room over that side, but whatever... Now just struggling with cpu/mobo issue.







I may post pictures of my progress in the future, still needs lighting and fans. Wish me luck.


----------



## treadstone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Godleigh*
> 
> So I just finished my first ever build today and the 540 is golden, could have used a few more cable management tabs out the back and maybe a little more room over that side, but whatever... Now just struggling with cpu/mobo issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may post pictures of my progress in the future, still needs lighting and fans. Wish me luck.


that sounds great, i am excited for you, i love the feel of wrapping up a build and then starting to use it.
So this was your first ever, that is even more special, Plus you used the air 540, they are such nice cases.
I wish you the best, don't think your done...lol

now that you have built your first one , like you said there is the lighting, changing stuff around and always managing to make it better, if you have been bitten by the bug , forgetaboutit.

the beauty of these forums is everyone, if you have questions, thoughts or idea's, ask them, post pictures,
challenge us. Now your part of that special group of people, overclockers/system builders/case modders

welcome, come in and stay awhile, enjoy! NOW you have taken that first step, there's no turning back


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I finalized my Air 240 build... about time!









Originally I had a 3770k and an matx mobo with this build, but I moved the old 3770k (and mobo) to my FT03 and made that our HTPC in the living room since the style of the case goes well there! I also used some older parts laying around that were begging to be used (Like my HX650 among other things)!

For this build I finally moved and re-used the following for the build!

4790K
780 Ti HOF Edition
Asus Z97I-Plus mitx
Corsair H55 x 2
Seasonic X660
Swiftech 120 mm PWM x 3
NZXT G10 Bracket
MX100 512 GB

Pics to follow! It's so much more quiet than my FT03 on air!

I'm thinking of re-painting the outer shell to go with my black and white theme, but I need to render a few ideas I have before proceeding!


----------



## partypoison25

Dont suppose anyone near me in the UK has a White 540 they would like to swap for a black one do they? I have 2 window panels if that helps lol


----------



## BigDave90

I just got in my Air 240 in Black. I also just ordered the following to put it together:

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/t9H499
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/t9H499/by_merchant/

CPU: Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($239.99 @ Newegg)
CPU Cooler: Corsair H105 73.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($114.99 @ Newegg)
Motherboard: Asus GRYPHON Z97 Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($154.99 @ Amazon)
Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($156.40 @ Amazon)
Storage: Crucial MX100 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($112.99 @ Amazon)
Storage: Western Digital Red 1TB 2.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive ($73.67 @ Amazon)
Case: Corsair Air 240 MicroATX Mid Tower Case ($89.99 @ Amazon)
Power Supply: Corsair RM 750W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($109.99 @ Amazon)
Wireless Network Adapter: TP-Link TL-WN725N 802.11b/g/n USB 2.0 Wi-Fi Adapter ($9.99 @ Amazon)
Case Fan: Corsair Air Series AF120 Performance Edition (2-Pack) 63.5 CFM 120mm Fans ($32.68 @ Amazon)
Case Fan: Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition (2-Pack) 62.7 CFM 120mm Fans ($27.99 @ Amazon)
Case Fan: Corsair Air Series SP120 High Performance Edition (2-Pack) 62.7 CFM 120mm Fans ($27.99 @ Amazon)
Keyboard: Corsair Vengeance K70 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($129.99 @ Amazon)
Mouse: Corsair M65 RGB Wired Laser Mouse ($69.99 @ Amazon)
Headphones: Kingston HyperX Cloud Headset ($69.99 @ Amazon)
Total: $1411.63
Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-10-12 12:29 EDT-0400

I have to go in stages. Since I'm in Costa Rica I get a hit when I go through customs. To give you an idea, I ended up paying as much for shipping and import fees than the price of the case itself.









Stage two would be an EVGA 970 FTW and 1 Asus VG248QE. I'll probably order this in December.









Stage three would be two more Monitors and another 970 for triple screen 3d 120hz goodness









It won't be another month until my parts get here though







But I'll post pics as soon as I put it together.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigDave90*
> 
> I have to go in stages. Since I'm in Costa Rica I get a hit when I go through customs. To give you an idea, I ended up paying as much for shipping and import fees than the price of the case itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /quote]
> 
> I know the feeling lol... I live in Barbados.


----------



## BigDave90

hahaha I heard that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BigDave90*
> 
> I have to go in stages. Since I'm in Costa Rica I get a hit when I go through customs. To give you an idea, I ended up paying as much for shipping and import fees than the price of the case itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /quote]
> 
> I know the feeling lol... I live in Barbados.
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha I heard that
Click to expand...


----------



## Jasecore

How much can you fit in a 540........LOTS!!! LOL


----------



## cyan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasecore*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much can you fit in a 540........LOTS!!! LOL


did you join 2 tables into one or ?
----

BTW anyone using all the 3.5" HDD slot int 540/240 ?
I heard that 540/240 doesn't have good air flow for 3.5" HDD
Is it true ?


----------



## AperfectCircle

Hey all ,

I build a new pc and I will get a corsair air 540 case.The problem is that Im thinking to buy gtx 970 gygabyte g1 and also asus vii hero motherboard and corsair vengeance ram.Well I dont know if that combination between red mb,ram and g1 blue led would fit together?What could I do ,should I change the ram and mb or take msi 970?

thanks.


----------



## mazui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyan*
> 
> BTW anyone using all the 3.5" HDD slot int 540/240 ?
> I heard that 540/240 doesn't have good air flow for 3.5" HDD
> Is it true ?


I can't speak for the 540, on the 240 there is really no airflow in the HDD/PSU chamber. Just side and rear mesh and the option to add a side 120mm fan. It will be crowded with cables though.


----------



## Jasecore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyan*
> 
> did you join 2 tables into one or ?
> ----
> 
> BTW anyone using all the 3.5" HDD slot int 540/240 ?
> I heard that 540/240 doesn't have good air flow for 3.5" HDD
> Is it true ?


Never had any high temps on my hdd's the air flow is good with this case thats why I got it and the table is an office table just 1 unit


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AperfectCircle*
> 
> Hey all ,
> 
> I build a new pc and I will get a corsair air 540 case.The problem is that Im thinking to buy gtx 970 gygabyte g1 and also asus vii hero motherboard and corsair vengeance ram.Well I dont know if that combination between red mb,ram and g1 blue led would fit together?What could I do ,should I change the ram and mb or take msi 970?
> 
> thanks.


I don't think the blue led should affect it much as people build themed build and have the green nvidia led on their cards. If it does bother you get the MSI or even the neutral Asus Strix.


----------



## MillerLite1314

alright 540 friends. my frag box is down for whea bsod's. started a thread and not getting much love. need some help from anyone who is troubleshooting savy when it comes to errors like this. any help would be greatly appreciated.

here's the thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1518508/windows-8-1-bsod-0x124#post_22992733


----------



## Jasecore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> alright 540 friends. my frag box is down for whea bsod's. started a thread and not getting much love. need some help from anyone who is troubleshooting savy when it comes to errors like this. any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> here's the thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1518508/windows-8-1-bsod-0x124#post_22992733


First off is your gpu's OCed I sometimes get that BSOD if the clock is to high only 8.1 has done this to me 2nd have you checked that these windows updates have been removed http://www.infoworld.com/article/2608222/microsoft-windows/microsoft-acknowledges-more-errors--80070371-and-80071a91--when-installing-windows.html hope this isn't spaming


----------



## iRoddazzz

guys i need some ideas,

i need to know where to put a drain in my system, my dads does a boiler job and he got this idea of running pipe work along the bottom of the case and drilling a hole in the back of the case just under the 140mm fan, i was wondering if anyone has any picture they can show me where they have put their drain? i want it hidden and out of the way.


----------



## Godleigh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyan*
> 
> BTW anyone using all the 3.5" HDD slot int 540/240 ?
> I heard that 540/240 doesn't have good air flow for 3.5" HDD
> Is it true ?


I have a temp probe right above my WD Black and it doesn't get any hotter then 28 degrees in that part of the case.


----------



## Godleigh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasecore*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much can you fit in a 540........LOTS!!! LOL


I really like this build, do you have a fan in the spare 120 spot?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> alright 540 friends. my frag box is down for whea bsod's. started a thread and not getting much love. need some help from anyone who is troubleshooting savy when it comes to errors like this. any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> here's the thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1518508/windows-8-1-bsod-0x124#post_22992733


Answered in the thread you linked! Hope it helps!


----------



## cyphol

What I love about this case. Imagine this in the front, absolutely ridiculous with a regular case. I know its not perfect but its so much better. Notice my HDD placement


----------



## smithydan

Question for the air 240 guys,

Those who are running SLI with reference what are your temps like?
Those who are running SLI with aftermarket what are your temps like?


----------



## BranField

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRoddazzz*
> 
> guys i need some ideas,
> 
> i need to know where to put a drain in my system, my dads does a boiler job and he got this idea of running pipe work along the bottom of the case and drilling a hole in the back of the case just under the 140mm fan, i was wondering if anyone has any picture they can show me where they have put their drain? i want it hidden and out of the way.


Hi, im currently in the process of watercooling my 540 and thought long and hard about a drain and came up with a 4 way fitting with a temp sensor and drain ball valve on either side and a compression opposite a male male extension from the front rad. its a bit difficult to explain but i took pics of it in my build log (Here explains drain idea and Here shows it). am yet to fill up the loop to test it but i dont see any reason why it shouldnt work. Hope ive helped and not complicated things too much


----------



## treadstone

Update on Air 240 Build ----

I have done most of the installation and wiring,
done most of the wire management in the bottom of the case.
I will not be using anything but SSD's so i removed the large HD cage and it
worked out nice, gave me some nice room to work with.

Since i have so many fans i decided to install a Lamptron fan controller in
the bottom, so if i need to adjust any or all of the fans all i have to do is open up the bottom
and I can adjust any one of them. ( i am very happy with that idea.)
So here is a few pictures of me installing win 7 ultimate 64bit from my trusty USB drive.

*ISSUE:*
I do have one issue i need to take care of, when i put the top on, the wires do touch the plastic top,
not much but there is a very slight bulge, Now i can modify the connectors myself
From research i found there is a few other idea's out there but I would really love to find some
Pcie 6 and 8 pin low profile connectors, I have actually seen some wrap around connector / extensions,
but i would love to find something in red that wouldn't require me to have to to the grunt mod work.
Even a smaller connector and better wire placement as it comes out of the connector
to make a better and smaller footprint 90 degree angle. So if anyone knows anything or
could point me to a solution i would be very grateful.

*Thanks in advance,*

I just loved building with the Air 240, so may wire portholes and tie-down spots.
Plus the little extra touches they added, I love it that finally the case makers are
getting it, giving us what we need to build really nice systems.
But like i saw before it would have been nice for a vent fan somewhere in the bottom of the case, just
to keep the airflow moving.. I guess using the Power supply as the bottom vent plus i might mount an
80mm input fan on the rear cage door for the spot where the Hard Drives went, since i took mine out....

(removed - over-thinking project comment)

She's almost done.

check out that lamptron that will go in the bottom.










3 friggin power connectors.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treadstone*
> 
> i was also thinking of putting a single slot low profile Nvidia card for physics, is that even worth thinking about?
> -snip-


Nope, dont do it.


----------



## treadstone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Nope, dont do it.


Yea, after i thought about it and looked again at the space, i figured i was just getting wak.
that is was just too much, plus i need to keep the space clear for cooling the MSI Lightning.


----------



## clinty

Hey guys i have this case loving it.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treadstone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Nope, dont do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, after i thought about it and looked again at the space, i figured i was just getting wak.
> that is was just too much, plus i need to keep the space clear for cooling the MSI Lightning.
Click to expand...

I was more referring to what looks like a 1080p monitor and only a short list of games that use PhysX. That lightning should be able to plow through practically everything, so it almost seems like a waste. Or also, at lets say...a 750ti, you are already spending a good chunk of the cost of a second 780, which would far over double the advantage of a dedicated physx card. Now if you had one just laying around....


----------



## Cyn

Most games that support PhysX run it directly from the GPU instead of a separate card.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyn*
> 
> Most games that support PhysX run it directly from the GPU instead of a separate card.


There is a driver edit/hack to enable the GPU to offload physx to a second card, but it is only beneficial in rare cases, and only if you dont have to spend money on the physx card. It was more useful when you could shove an old Nvidia card along side an AMD card and be able to play with physx enabled. But those days are long gone from what I understand.


----------



## Rodidongs

Howdy all, just joined up here and have been lurking this thread for a while. I've come for some opinions on what to do with some scratches on my case, i've got these nasty scratches from my chair bumping into the side. Wondering what would be a good choice to clean it up.
Don't mind the cat hair on the front grills


----------



## treadstone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I was more referring to what looks like a 1080p monitor and only a short list of games that use PhysX. That lightning should be able to plow through practically everything, so it almost seems like a waste. Or also, at lets say...a 750ti, you are already spending a good chunk of the cost of a second 780, which would far over double the advantage of a dedicated physx card. Now if you had one just laying around....


thanks for all the advice, that is just my test station,









i am running triple Asus 23" monitors on my workstation so i am looking forward to trying eyefinity, and seeing how it is in game play
now that i have a card that will do it justice.

i'll post the setup when i finish my rig...


----------



## MillerLite1314

well she's back up and running till I get a new ivy bridge. need to update all my drivers since my boot times have slowed down. slapped in my old 990fx and fx-4300 to hold me over till I can get some real horsepower back in it. blue clashes a little bit but I'll get over it


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treadstone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I was more referring to what looks like a 1080p monitor and only a short list of games that use PhysX. That lightning should be able to plow through practically everything, so it almost seems like a waste. Or also, at lets say...a 750ti, you are already spending a good chunk of the cost of a second 780, which would far over double the advantage of a dedicated physx card. Now if you had one just laying around....
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for all the advice, that is just my test station,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am running triple Asus 23" monitors on my workstation so i am looking forward to trying eyefinity, and seeing how it is in game play
> now that i have a card that will do it justice.
> 
> i'll post the setup when i finish my rig...
Click to expand...

You are on the wrong side of the fence for eyefinity, the green team calls it surround. Semantics aside, 5760x1080 is a marvelous way to play. Great for FPS games. You might end up needed a second card depending on the games you play.
1920x1080=2,073,600
_5760x1080=6,220,800_
4096x2160=8,847,360
You will be much closer to 4K requirements than 1080p.

Looking forward to seeing your setup


----------



## treadstone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You are on the wrong side of the fence for eyefinity, the green team calls it surround. Semantics aside, 5760x1080 is a marvelous way to play. Great for FPS games. You might end up needed a second card depending on the games you play.
> 1920x1080=2,073,600
> _5760x1080=6,220,800_
> 4096x2160=8,847,360
> You will be much closer to 4K requirements than 1080p.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your setup


I have a lot to learn, that is for sure, i am usually not on this side of the fence,


----------



## orndorf77

I expanded my h220x I had to mount it differently to fit it inside my corsair air 540 . what do you think ?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rodidongs*
> 
> Howdy all, just joined up here and have been lurking this thread for a while. I've come for some opinions on what to do with some scratches on my case, i've got these nasty scratches from my chair bumping into the side. Wondering what would be a good choice to clean it up.
> Don't mind the cat hair on the front grills


Looking a t those scratches, it seems a re-paint is in order! It gives you an excuse to mod your case! I don't think any kind of cleaner will remove those scuffs enough!

Though I would try buffing it out since it is paint, you know the stuff they use on cars to remove minor paint scratches!







It'll thin out the paint some more (depending on how liberal you use it) but it would lessen hopefully to the point where the scratches are minimal.


----------



## treadstone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Looking a t those scratches, it seems a re-paint is in order! It gives you an excuse to mod your case! I don't think any kind of cleaner will remove those scuffs enough!
> 
> Though I would try buffing it out since it is paint, you know the stuff they use on cars to remove minor paint scratches!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll thin out the paint some more (depending on how liberal you use it) but it would lessen hopefully to the point where the scratches are minimal.


I vote for a repaint, custom job, something really cool.!


----------



## jameyscott

I third the custom paint job. It really makes your build stand out and really make it yours. Mine is going to get repaint sometime in the near future. It's starting to look a bit meh, and I really need to do it properly this time. Sanding down, priming, painting, and then finishing it off with a clear coat to protect it.


----------



## iRoddazzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BranField*
> 
> Hi, im currently in the process of watercooling my 540 and thought long and hard about a drain and came up with a 4 way fitting with a temp sensor and drain ball valve on either side and a compression opposite a male male extension from the front rad. its a bit difficult to explain but i took pics of it in my build log (Here explains drain idea and Here shows it). am yet to fill up the loop to test it but i dont see any reason why it shouldnt work. Hope ive helped and not complicated things too much


hey, that is what i was thinking of but without the temp sensor by just have a Tee and just put the fitting on and the ball valve at the other side of the tee i was hoping i could hide the drain on the other side of the case but if its no do able i will have to go with at the bottom of the Rad, thanks buddy.


----------



## Godleigh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphol*
> 
> What I love about this case. Imagine this in the front, absolutely ridiculous with a regular case. I know its not perfect but its so much better. Notice my HDD placement


This is some schmick cable management man. Mine is an absolute mess atm, I am gunna have a go at shortening and sleeving cables after I have ran this pc for a little while.


----------



## Godleigh

Okay I dunno about anyone else who has bought the DEMCi filter kit for the 540, but I am really unimpressed. Top and front fans rub and bottom (under HDD bays) magnets aren't strong enough to hold it onto the case properly. Just sharing that bit of knowledge.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I expanded my h220x I had to mount it differently to fit it inside my corsair air 540 . what do you think ?


Looks nice and neat, definitely get better air flow down the middle because of how you layed it out!


----------



## BranField

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRoddazzz*
> 
> hey, that is what i was thinking of but without the temp sensor by just have a Tee and just put the fitting on and the ball valve at the other side of the tee i was hoping i could hide the drain on the other side of the case but if its no do able i will have to go with at the bottom of the Rad, thanks buddy.


You could put it through the other side but I think it would be a pain with all the cables. However you could poke it out the front so you could cover it with the front panel when not in use. I was also toying with the idea of having it come out of the bottom of the case but that would mean even more £ on fittings.


----------



## iRoddazzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BranField*
> 
> You could put it through the other side but I think it would be a pain with all the cables. However you could poke it out the front so you could cover it with the front panel when not in use. I was also toying with the idea of having it come out of the bottom of the case but that would mean even more £ on fittings.


My dad came up with up with idea of drill a hole in the bottom of the case and just sliding the case forward off my desk and then draining it through the bottom, but i want to avoid putting holes in my case, just in case i want to sell the case on later on in a few years hopefully not though


----------



## iRoddazzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRoddazzz*
> 
> My dad came up with up with idea of drill a hole in the bottom of the case and just sliding the case forward off my desk and then draining it through the bottom, but i want to avoid putting holes in my case, just in case i want to sell the case on later on in a few years hopefully not though


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BranField*
> 
> You could put it through the other side but I think it would be a pain with all the cables. However you could poke it out the front so you could cover it with the front panel when not in use. I was also toying with the idea of having it come out of the bottom of the case but that would mean even more £ on fittings.


i will be starting my first water cooling this weekend, i will take some pictures of how it goes, my only worry is bending these hard acrylic piping. i want nice straight pipes with nice bends but ive got a feeling im gunna make them wonky lol,


----------



## BranField

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRoddazzz*
> 
> My dad came up with up with idea of drill a hole in the bottom of the case and just sliding the case forward off my desk and then draining it through the bottom, but i want to avoid putting holes in my case, just in case i want to sell the case on later on in a few years hopefully not though


Yer I was thinking about that but then I thought my clumsy ass would drop the case off the desk. Also i didn't like the idea of having a bulkhead fitting attaching to the case as it could case some unwanted vibration.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRoddazzz*
> 
> i will be starting my first water cooling this weekend, i will take some pictures of how it goes, my only worry is bending these hard acrylic piping. i want nice straight pipes with nice bends but ive got a feeling im gunna make them wonky lol,


Good luck with the the bending, I wasn't brave enough for that on my first attempt. Make sure you post a link to the build log, will be interesting to see


----------



## iRoddazzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BranField*
> 
> Yer I was thinking about that but then I thought my clumsy ass would drop the case off the desk. Also i didn't like the idea of having a bulkhead fitting attaching to the case as it could case some unwanted vibration.
> Good luck with the the bending, I wasn't brave enough for that on my first attempt. Make sure you post a link to the build log, will be interesting to see


thanks buddy i'm going to need it. i was gonna go with normal tubing but i have looked at so many generic builds and it look boring, then there isn't many hard acrylic rigs, and i like the look of it, so hopefully its going to look awesome. clear tubing with UV green, reacts nicely with Blue LEDS


----------



## cyphol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Godleigh*
> 
> This is some schmick cable management man. Mine is an absolute mess atm, I am gunna have a go at shortening and sleeving cables after I have ran this pc for a little while.


Appreciate it! Yes, I ran my system for a good two weeks doing all kinds of stresstesting to ensure everything is working before doing all this. But once it's done it is a damn good feeling.


----------



## davcc22

new user here







well for this case its my sig rig for specs


----------



## ChampN252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oizo*
> 
> Corsair Air 540 white
> 
> "Star Wars Stormtrooper "
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/hlDpT03sj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ex94E1rcj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/kmxhh6vfj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/hj6fhF0Ij
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/kqK5V4XXj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/p979rliQj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/iptBYqdPj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/hjf8jFd4j
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/kmiqt2jyj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/p93RllAjj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/hlh9gHxQj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ide8XGrmj
> 
> 
> 
> wc
> xspc dual bay ,xspc rx360,xspc raystorm,Hardware Labs Stealth 240,aquaero 5 LT,ekwb gpu classy.


This is absolutely epic


----------



## iRoddazzz

Hi All,

i was wondering i have seen a lot of people cover the HDD easy access bays with sheet metal but i don't know what metal to get and the measurements. can anyone measure it for me please? i don't get enough time through the week to look at my computer i spend all my time at work thinking about stuff hahah


----------



## BranField

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRoddazzz*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> i was wondering i have seen a lot of people cover the HDD easy access bays with sheet metal but i don't know what metal to get and the measurements. can anyone measure it for me please? i don't get enough time through the week to look at my computer i spend all my time at work thinking about stuff hahah


Hi. I got my metal from specialtech and the dimensions of the bottom are 372x212mm. I had to shave off a few mm on the width and length to accommodate screws and budget in the case but that is the exact measurement of the bottom panel


----------



## iRoddazzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BranField*
> 
> Hi. I got my metal from specialtech and the dimensions of the bottom are 372x212mm. I had to shave off a few mm on the width and length to accommodate screws and budget in the case but that is the exact measurement of the bottom panel


thanks but i dont want to cover the entire bottom section up i only want to cover the rising part where the HDD's are, just a panel that sits on top of the raised section.


----------



## LocutusH

Sorry if this was asked before, but i cant find it.

How tall CPU cooler does the 240 fit? Is it really the 120mm like specification, or does it also fit 130mm height tower cooler? (ive found some infos on google, that it fits actually more than 120mm?)


----------



## cyphol

My PCI-E cables comes out from the bottom hole right under the motherboard, and I have 2 brightlights connected via molex that is visible with those cables right underneath the MB. I thought I could wrap that part with the black bag that the AX1200i comes in. Is this bag risky to have close there under the MB?

On this picture I only had one light connected, now I have another one going to the top card aswell and that molex connector is visible in the bottom part of the cables. Can I wrap the bag around those cables below the MB safely? This is the bag to the left.


----------



## n0nn4h

Hi ppl im new here and im posting from phone,sorry for errors.

Well i have a 540 Carbide and im looking, searching, etc... The way to put an aquaero 6 and nmedia pro lcd, but i dont want to put them in vertical, i need the horizontal way. Any suggestions? Thx

Pd: im not ggoing to buy a new case


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Love all the new builds! Wish I had more time to stay up to date on this topic.









FYI - When quoting another person's posts please remember to place Spoiler tags around images. This makes the site much better for our mobile users.


----------



## anteante

I`m getting my Air 240 tomorrow and i`ve been thinking to get either a Corsair H100i or a H105 which one should i get?
If I go PP can i use a thick rad as the H105?


----------



## treadstone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anteante*
> 
> I`m getting my Air 240 tomorrow and i`ve been thinking to get either a Corsair H100i or a H105 which one should i get?
> If I go PP can i use a thick rad as the H105?


HI, what video card are you putting in the case,
If i am thinking correctly the H100i has a thinner radiator then the H105, so a lot would depend on if it's a long card.
Also i like the extra control the H100i gives, so i am a fan of the H100i

H105 38mm thick rad
H100i 27mm thick rad


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anteante*
> 
> I`m getting my Air 240 tomorrow and i`ve been thinking to get either a Corsair H100i or a H105 which one should i get?
> If I go PP can i use a thick rad as the H105?


you can PP if you don't put in the second fan in the top and or your video card permits it, see example below - he squeezed the tubes lol


----------



## cyphol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> you can PP if you don't put in the second fan in the top and or your video card permits it, see example below - he squeezed the tubes lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is hilarious


----------



## orndorf77

I just ordered a alphacool st30 360mm and a alphacool st30 240mm radiator and a xspc raystorm 750 pump reservoir to put inside my corsair air 540 to cool my x2 water blocked gpu's . will I have any problem fitting these radiators in my case ? and will I have any problem running tubes and putting the xspc raystorm 750 pump reservoir in the x2 drive bays the corsair air 540 has ?


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I just ordered a alphacool st30 360mm and a alphacool st30 240mm radiator and a xspc raystorm 750 pump reservoir to put inside my corsair air 540 to cool my x2 water blocked gpu's . will I have any problem fitting these radiators in my case ? and will I have any problem running tubes and putting the xspc raystorm 750 pump reservoir in the x2 drive bays the corsair air 540 has ?


Yes, those rads will fit just fine, with room for push pull as well (dont quote me though)

Are you sure that pump/res works in the rotated orientation of the 540?

You will probably need some 90* fittings to point the pump in/outs towards the center and lower wire management holes. I don't think you'll be able to run tubing through the top holes with the rad there


----------



## By-Tor

I'm wanting to get this case (540) and use it with my current setup. I have 2-45mm thick (240 & 360) black ice extreme rads with 25mm fans.

Will these fit ok with my 7950's?

thanks


----------



## cyphol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> you can PP if you don't put in the second fan in the top and or your video card permits it, see example below - he squeezed the tubes lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Correct if I am wrong, but couldn't he just avoid mounting the pump upsidedown and get some more length with the tubing, pushing them on either side of the fans instead of squeezing them between the fans?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I'm wanting to get this case (540) and use it with my current setup. I have 2-45mm thick (240 & 360) black ice extreme rads with 25mm fans.
> 
> Will these fit ok with my 7950's?
> 
> thanks


yes. I have a a 60 and still have room, although not enough for push pull


----------



## orndorf77

does anyone know if the xspc raystorm 750 will work rotated side ways to be able to work with the corsair air 540 ?


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> yes. I have a a 60 and still have room, although not enough for push pull


I have them in push/pull now, but going to just have it setup to pull..

Thanks


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Sorry if this was asked before, but i cant find it.
> 
> How tall CPU cooler does the 240 fit? Is it really the 120mm like specification, or does it also fit 130mm height tower cooler? (ive found some infos on google, that it fits actually more than 120mm?)


Or, could someone please measure this for me?


----------



## Godleigh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0nn4h*
> 
> Hi ppl im new here and im posting from phone,sorry for errors.
> 
> Well i have a 540 Carbide and im looking, searching, etc... The way to put an aquaero 6 and nmedia pro lcd, but i dont want to put them in vertical, i need the horizontal way. Any suggestions? Thx
> 
> Pd: im not ggoing to buy a new case


Stick some feet on the PSU side of the case cover and orientate the case sideways.


----------



## vwoe

So this just happened!


----------



## clinty

Hey Guys this is my build


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vwoe*
> 
> So this just happened!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow! How did you break that? I've been moving and removing my HDD and SSD caddies since I've been tinkering with my build and I've never had to exert too much force to release it! What happened?


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clinty*
> 
> Hey Guys this is my build


Why not put the h105 up top?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Why not put the h105 up top?


Yeah, I second that!

Plus, doesn't Corsair mention that they prefer that the hose of their AIOs point downwards for optimum performance?


----------



## clinty

It runs fine my cpu sits at 23c


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Yeah, I second that!
> 
> Plus, doesn't Corsair mention that they prefer that the hose of their AIOs point downwards for optimum performance?


Its not about optimum performance, its just so that it cant recirculate bubbles, and does not make a crackling noise.
Like in my case, where i am getting the 3rd H75 already, because all have air bubble, wich recirculate in my case, because i cant build it in with downfaceing tubes.


----------



## clinty

No crackling noises coming from it, it is very quite never heard it crackle


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Sorry if this was asked before, but i cant find it.
> 
> How tall CPU cooler does the 240 fit? Is it really the 120mm like specification, or does it also fit 130mm height tower cooler? (ive found some infos on google, that it fits actually more than 120mm?)


Vortez reviewed the case and says approximately 130mm (see http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/corsair_carbide_air_240_review,8.html)

I'll be building a 240 (yeah!!!) on the weekend and I'll do extensive measurements and post them - including the clearance measured from the cpu. Like you, I couldn't find any definitive clearances on the net. Especially the GPU length and width. Most seems to say 290mm but the 240 manual mentions 330/360!!

What I found so far having the case now in clearances & options:

(1) The GPU length clearance with just the standard fan is 335mm (ie substract a planned front mounted rad width + extra push/pullfan as needed ) and without a fan there's 360mm. This will allow cards such as GTX970/980 from Gigabyte if you don't mount 240mm rads in the front. This is what I'll be doing. I think the 290mm is really H100 + fan + 10 mm clearance 

(2) Fan in the bottom option with mATX. I considered this briefly..and... I found two mATX boards (one Asus and one Gigabyte) that are 20mm shorter than the usual (maximum) 244mm. These shorter mATX board I am pretty sure will allow to mount 25mm wide fans on the bottom. I'll be going ITX now but it may be an idea for others.


----------



## vwoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Wow! How did you break that? I've been moving and removing my HDD and SSD caddies since I've been tinkering with my build and I've never had to exert too much force to release it! What happened?


Believe it or not , it was the first time i tried to remove this cage..
It broke on the force to pull it out! just like that!


----------



## iRoddazzz

hey guys,

i was thinking about etching my bay window, put a few razer, evga, asus, corsair logos on their but i curious is it easy to do? i havent really looked into this much but i would think it would look better than having stickers all over the bay window. if anyone knows how to or knows someone who has done, let me know i want some information onit, there isnt much on the internet that explain the way i want it.

Plus my first attempt at water cooling this Saturday, will be taking plenty of pictures for you guys









thanks guys


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vwoe*
> 
> So this just happened!


Thats happened to both of mine now








They're easy to pull out now though.


----------



## smithydan

Corsair 760t & 250d chassis flexes, air 240 side panels thin(don't mind they don't vibrate) hdd cages breaking... is corsair skimpy on quality for money? hhhhmmmm.


----------



## cyphol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Thats happened to both of mine now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're easy to pull out now though.


I hate those mountings. Here is what I did. Front bottom 2nd chamber, vertical.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Corsair 760t & 250d chassis flexes, air 240 side panels thin(don't mind they don't vibrate) hdd cages breaking... is corsair skimpy on quality for money? hhhhmmmm.


Why yes they are... doesn't the thin metal give you a hint?









It's all about the bottom line!


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Why yes they are... doesn't the thin metal give you a hint?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about the bottom line!


Do you think think it was overdone, the thinness that is? Asking since you have one.

Haven't heard much people complain though so it probably doesn't bother them.


----------



## alpsie

I received my Akasa FC Six fan controller yesterday.
I hooked it up and in controls all 6 of my fans just perfectly.

Sadly it seem, 2 of the LED lights don´t work, I´ve tried hooking up different fans to the two channels, yet no light








So I will have to RMA it.


----------



## orndorf77

I just ordered a xspc raystorm 750 pump + res to put inside my corsair 540 has any one used the pump+ res in there corsair air 540 ? and will this pump + res work installed sideways ? and also if I was to change my order to get a free standing pump + res how would I secure it on top of my power supply ?


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vwoe*
> 
> Believe it or not , it was the first time i tried to remove this cage..
> It broke on the force to pull it out! just like that!


Happened to both my sleds as well. I just filed an RMA and Corsair sent me a couple new ones. They were really cool about replacing them, and I didn't have to send the broken ones back


----------



## cyphol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Do you think think it was overdone, the thinness that is? Asking since you have one.
> 
> Haven't heard much people complain though so it probably doesn't bother them.


I actually prefer it this way. The case would weigh too much otherwise. I am having trouble lifting mine now when its loaded, couldn't imagine any more weight added by the case.


----------



## TheWindruner

planning on building in the air 240, would there be enough clearance for an ekwb like this?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheWindruner*
> 
> planning on building in the air 240, would there be enough clearance for an ekwb like this?


Should be absolutely fine.


----------



## morper

Im currently planning a air 240 mitx build. Im going for water cooling cpu+gpu with a 240 30mm rad in the front and one in the bottom.

I plan on placing the case with the windowed side up and havent found a good solution for res & pump. Suggestions on which res/pump to use and where to place them inside the case. Suggestions is most welcome


----------



## morper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheWindruner*
> 
> planning on building in the air 240, would there be enough clearance for an ekwb like this?


That waterblock will fit, Iv'e test mounted my titan using an ek 780ti fullcover block (the one with inlet/outlet placed above the actual waterblock) and it fits with 1-2 mm to spare


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morper*
> 
> Im currently planning a air 240 mitx build. Im going for water cooling cpu+gpu with a 240 30mm rad in the front and one in the bottom.
> 
> I plan on placing the case with the windowed side up and havent found a good solution for res & pump. Suggestions on which res/pump to use and where to place them inside the case. Suggestions is most welcome


I'm planning on going with the 540 with the window up and use my current res./pump setup.. I run a CPU and GPU loop and this works great for saving space with a pair of Swiftech pumps..

Two pump version
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/dubayreforla.html

They also make a single pump version.
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/xsacdu5refor.html


----------



## morper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> I'm planning on going with the 540 with the window up and use my current res./pump setup.. I run a CPU and GPU loop and this works great for saving space with a pair of Swiftech pumps..
> 
> Two pump version
> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/dubayreforla.html
> 
> They also make a single pump version.
> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/xsacdu5refor.html


Thanks, that would be a good alternative if the air 240 had 5.25 bays, but it doesnt


----------



## jameyscott

I might eventually water cool my 240... I'd just need todo a dual DDC set up since its a 24/7 nas.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morper*
> 
> Thanks, that would be a good alternative if the air 240 had 5.25 bays, but it doesnt


A dremel could fix that... Make for a nice mod...

But that res. could just be mounted inside the case some how..


----------



## treadstone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> *A dremel could fix that... Make for a nice mod...*
> .


I love the *Dremel*, can't live without it, the only thing i use more is the Hitachi battery powered screwdriver, lol
Got to have the right tools for the job, saves so much time!


----------



## Jasecore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Godleigh*
> 
> I really like this build, do you have a fan in the spare 120 spot?


All fan holes are full 7x 120mm 1x 140mm


----------



## Droogie

I'm going to be transferring my rig to either a 540 or 240. Haven't decided on ATX or mATX yet. Just wondering if my 670 will fit in a 240 with the h100.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> I'm going to be transferring my rig to either a 540 or 240. Haven't decided on ATX or mATX yet. Just wondering if my 670 will fit in a 240 with the h100.


Is it a reference 670?


----------



## Droogie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Is it a reference 670?


Windforce (triple fan)


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vwoe*
> 
> So this just happened!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If you contact Corsair they should replace the tray for you. Its not an uncommon problem and they usually don't question much beyond proving you own the case.

If you can't a free replacement, they sell them on the Corsair website. It's the same tray that is used in the Graphite 600T case. Here's a link to one in their online store.

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/drive-tray-for-graphite-series-600t


----------



## Skye12977

Look at this thing...


----------



## cyphol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> 
> Look at this thing...


Yep, thats ZOTACs new Omega cooler. It looks ridiculous and takes up more space than the case itself.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphol*
> 
> Yep, thats ZOTACs new Omega cooler. It looks ridiculous and takes up more space than the case itself.


I don't like Zotac, I do like the cooler.


----------



## treadstone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphol*
> 
> Yep, thats ZOTACs new Omega cooler. It looks ridiculous and takes up more space than the case itself.


ZOTACs always seem to have some pretty radical designs, I remember a long time ago, i got one in a trade and it
was a triple slot cooler, way before anyone else was doing it, It took a while to get used to it, so it seems they are
just keeping with tradition.


----------



## M0DL33T

I am looking into options for my xfx 7970s. They seem to be running pretty warm. Recommendations? Need something easy as i have never modded a gpu


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0DL33T*
> 
> I am looking into options for my xfx 7970s. They seem to be running pretty warm. Recommendations? Need something easy as i have never modded a gpu


You've got a few options.

Better fans up front
Side panel mod
Aio bracket with aio
Full on water cooling


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0DL33T*
> 
> I am looking into options for my xfx 7970s. They seem to be running pretty warm. Recommendations? Need something easy as i have never modded a gpu


Are their temps still high with your fans set @ 100%? or are they to loud at that point?


----------



## M0DL33T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Are their temps still high with your fans set @ 100%? or are they to loud at that point?


both and its running at factory clock speeds and all that jaz. Iblooked into slot cooler but i dont think any will fit or make enogh of a difference


----------



## M0DL33T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You've got a few options.
> 
> Better fans up front
> Side panel mod
> Aio bracket with aio
> Full on water cooling


Once I get my bonus I will be replacing the stock fans. I saw an i/o slot mount that lets you put a 120mm or smaller fan. But i wanna try something like 2 140's looks easy enough to fabricate. I am not a machinist but i have a friend who could probably make it for me


----------



## M0DL33T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0DL33T*
> 
> Once I get my bonus I will be replacing the stock fans. I saw an i/o slot mount that lets you put a 120mm or smaller fan. But i wanna try something like 2 140's looks easy enough to fabricate. I am not a machinist but i have a friend who could probably make it for me


PCI slot fan mount is the correct term I guess


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0DL33T*
> 
> Once I get my bonus I will be replacing the stock fans. I saw an i/o slot mount that lets you put a 120mm or smaller fan. But i wanna try something like 2 140's looks easy enough to fabricate. I am not a machinist but i have a friend who could probably make it for me


If you're talking about a fan that actually sits below the cards, I would not suggest that. You'll end up really messing up your air flow. You could always put a 1x0mm fan on the back of the cards on the outside of the case. @vulcan78 did this I believe and has seen a decrease in temps.

EDIT: Another option is to fab two 1x0mm fans in the bottom of the case and remove the HDD cages. A few users have done that and seen a decrease in temps. They'll be able to help you more on that front since it's been quite awhile since I've aircooled.


----------



## M0DL33T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> If you're talking about a fan that actually sits below the cards, I would not suggest that. You'll end up really messing up your air flow. You could always put a 1x0mm fan on the back of the cards on the outside of the case. @vulcan78 did this I believe and has seen a decrease in temps.
> 
> EDIT: Another option is to fab two 1x0mm fans in the bottom of the case and remove the HDD cages. A few users have done that and seen a decrease in temps. They'll be able to help you more on that front since it's been quite awhile since I've aircooled.


To more accurately describe the scenario I would say the mount would allow them to sit side by side in front of where you see the 7900 series


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0DL33T*
> 
> both and its running at factory clock speeds and all that jaz. Iblooked into slot cooler but i dont think any will fit or make enogh of a difference


How long have you had the cards?
You should put some new thermal paste on them, Dust them out very well.
Ideally you'd want to get 1 maybe 2 high speed/pressure fans to push air below the bottom GPU, inbetween the 2 GPU's, and then air above the top GPU.
Do you have your side panel removed? This can easily lower temps at times (seeing as these cases don't have fans on their side panel).


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Although it was on the 600t and not the 540 air, I put a Scythe 3k rpm fans not even an inch away from our Sli 780 lightnings and the top card dropped 10C.


----------



## LocutusH

Does here anyone even have the 240? Or only 540?


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Does here anyone even have the 240? Or only 540?


People have both.
Refer to the pictures for easiest explanation of this.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Does here anyone even have the 240? Or only 540?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> People have both.
> Refer to the pictures for easiest explanation of this.


I have both.







The only questions I can't really answer are GPU fitment for the Air 240 as it's my NAS case. I'm going to be working on a project later this week to incorporate 6HDD cage into the back of the case. I just want to buy my new PSU before I do that. (Also picking up a R9 290 from a friend for 35 bucks because it BSODs in his system. I'm hoping that I can just add some more voltage and that will fix the problem. Otherwise it gets mounted on the wall.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I have both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only questions I can't really answer are GPU fitment for the Air 240 as it's my NAS case. I'm going to be working on a project later this week to incorporate 6HDD cage into the back of the case. I just want to buy my new PSU before I do that. (Also picking up a R9 290 from a friend for 35 bucks because it BSODs in his system. I'm hoping that I can just add some more voltage and that will fix the problem. Otherwise it gets mounted on the wall.


Ok, then could you please answer the cpu cooler height question?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Ok, then could you please answer the cpu cooler height question?


Maximum height supported is 120mm for the 240.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Maximum height supported is 120mm for the 240.


Nope, its not. It does fit higher.

Legitreview fitted a Freezer 7 in, wich is clearly higher than 120mm... but no one seems to actually have measured it.

I dont understand why corsair does not give an exact heigt, since its a HUGE difference, if it fits 120, or 130, since in 120 no tower cooler fits, but in 130mm already 10-15.

So this is why i asked someone to measure it


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Nope, its not. It does fit higher.
> 
> Legitreview fitted a Freezer 7 in, wich is clearly higher than 120mm... but no one seems to actually have measured it.
> 
> I dont understand why corsair does not give an exact heigt, since its a HUGE difference, if it fits 120, or 130, since in 120 no tower cooler fits, but in 130mm already 10-15.
> 
> So this is why i asked someone to measure it


I can measure it tomorrow when I wake up. I'll do it from the pcb of my motherboard.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Nope, its not. It does fit higher.
> 
> Legitreview fitted a Freezer 7 in, wich is clearly higher than 120mm... but no one seems to actually have measured it.
> 
> I dont understand why corsair does not give an exact heigt, since its a HUGE difference, if it fits 120, or 130, since in 120 no tower cooler fits, but in 130mm already 10-15.
> 
> So this is why i asked someone to measure it


I just measured it, at least for my board the clearance is 131 mm. I use a Z97I-Plus and measured from the mobo to the edge of where the top cover comes on!

This means that the Noctua NH-C14 fits!









Of course, if your socket is located centrally like mine you could use it, but if you get a mobo that has it too close to the GPU, the NH-C14 might not fit!


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Ok, then could you please answer the cpu cooler height question?


Just measured it while constructing my 240 last night. The height from cpu to the edge of the frame is exactly 130mm. I guess it's hard for most people to measure with a cooler attached..
As for other clearances... I was happy to see I could mount the H75 at the front (intake) and still get 2 (120mm) fans in at the top (exhaust).


----------



## LocutusH

Thanks, and +REP to you both


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just installed a 'new' dust filter on my 540!
> 
> (piece of an old t-shirt, held on with weak magnets)


So far this solution is working perfectly! I'm pretty stoked now that I am no longer having to pull dust-bunnies out of it every few days.

Looks like my new 780 is at the post office! Once I get it installed, I'll post some pics.








(This is my first time running SLI so I'm pretty excited)


----------



## Godleigh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> So far this solution is working perfectly! I'm pretty stoked now that I am no longer having to pull dust-bunnies out of it every few days.
> 
> Looks like my new 780 is at the post office! Once I get it installed, I'll post some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This is my first time running SLI so I'm pretty excited)


At least it actually sticks to the case. The DEMCi filters really struggle with that.


----------



## Samian

Dear sir,
I'm new to building computers. What are those orange glowing wires? My mind is blown. I need to know where I can buy those. Please!!


----------



## Teleck

I was wondering if anyone had a solution for a dust filter for the top of this case. i have my H100i up there and would like to keep my rig as dust free as possible. Its in a pull configuration.



Thanks Teleck


----------



## Godleigh

DEMCi is not the best solution, you could make your own out of a chux cloth, works well. Defs wanna keep that rad clean.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> Just measured it while constructing my 240 last night. The height from cpu to the edge of the frame is exactly 130mm. I guess it's hard for most people to measure with a cooler attached..
> As for other clearances... I was happy to see I could mount the H75 at the front (intake) and still get 2 (120mm) fans in at the top (exhaust).


Btw, did you manage to make some cooling for the harddrives? Somehow i fail to see in the reviews, how they can be cooled in the 240...


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Btw, did you manage to make some cooling for the harddrives? Somehow i fail to see in the reviews, how they can be cooled in the 240...


I didn't put any cooling there, but would definitely be possible. It would need some extra cable management to keep the fan blades clear  Because all the drive trays are open and the psu is already sucking some air through I don't think you need a fan there until you occupy several drive bays or with high ambient temperatures. Did you have any specific concerns?

Anyway its an option in case it would be needed. The only thing that I noticed is that 2.5 inch bays might be hard to vent through - although they arguably dissipate the least heat.

With building mine, I just focused on the possible 170W dissipation of the GPU and the 84W of the CPU. With the great design of the 240, the drives are at least not in that side of the case. And from what I can see sofar, the drives seem to be a quite stable around +15 over ambient.. The drives are much warmer than the case so the air doesn't seem to hot up there. I may see what a fan does.. I'll let you know if I do.


----------



## cyphol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samian*
> 
> Dear sir,
> I'm new to building computers. What are those orange glowing wires? My mind is blown. I need to know where I can buy those. Please!!


Can you quote the picture you were looking at?


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> I didn't put any cooling there, but would definitely be possible. It would need some extra cable management to keep the fan blades clear  Because all the drive trays are open and the psu is already sucking some air through I don't think you need a fan there until you occupy several drive bays or with high ambient temperatures. Did you have any specific concerns?
> 
> Anyway its an option in case it would be needed. The only thing that I noticed is that 2.5 inch bays might be hard to vent through - although they arguably dissipate the least heat.
> 
> With building mine, I just focused on the possible 170W dissipation of the GPU and the 84W of the CPU. With the great design of the 240, the drives are at least not in that side of the case. And from what I can see sofar, the drives seem to be a quite stable around +15 over ambient.. The drives are much warmer than the case so the air doesn't seem to hot up there. I may see what a fan does.. I'll let you know if I do.


I dont know, its just that i always somehow actively cooled my harddrives. Even my current case has 2 decks, so the hard drive and psu are more or less separated, but i still cool them with one F8 Pro at least. But maybe its just important for me, because i run it in 24/7







I just feel better with my hdd and ssd around, or under 30°C









Regarding the 240: Maybe there is a way to put a fan on the drive cage directly... somehow. I saw that a 120mm can be installed besides the PSU, but that just blows on the cables


----------



## Samian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samian*
> 
> Dear sir,
> I'm new to building computers. What are those orange glowing wires? My mind is blown. I need to know where I can buy those. Please!!


This one
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trama09*
> 
> Absolute it will! There's about 2-3cm of clearance.


----------



## TheWindruner

awesome!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samian*
> 
> This one


holy crap those are sexy


----------



## Godleigh

UV Cable sleeving bro.


----------



## Skye12977

Anyone know if you're allowed to do a Build log with the intent of slowly upgrading parts over time while posting results of constant tweaking of CPU/GPU/RAM clocks?
I don't think I'll be upgrading for a good year but I do want an area to keep track of progress as I go


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> I dont know, its just that i always somehow actively cooled my har ddrives. Even my current case has 2 decks, so the hard drive and psu are more or less separated, but i still cool them with one F8 Pro at least. But maybe its just important for me, because i run it in 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just feel better with my hdd and ssd around, or under 30°C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the 240: Maybe there is a way to put a fan on the drive cage directly... somehow. I saw that a 120mm can be installed besides the PSU, but that just blows on the cables


Thank you this got me thinking as I read the number of HDD defects go up operating under 25 and above 40 degrees and here in Australia we do get our share of hot days.. so it sounds like a good idea! To check the difference, I installed a stock case fan there running at 12V to check the difference. With an ambient temperature of 20 degrees I got the following readings (using hwmonitor and running the valley benchmark for about half an hour):
- SDD: 36C went down to 28C ( I think it's displaying +2/3C too high)
- HDD: 34C went down to 26C

Having now done this it occurred to me that this extra fan does prevent warmer air coming from the main compartment since I am running that with slightly positive pressure (2 fans at bottom + H75 front intake + 2 fans exhaust at the top). It looks to be pretty effective putting that fan there.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> Thank you this got me thinking as I read the number of HDD defects go up operating under 25 and above 40 degrees and here in Australia we do get our share of hot days.. so it sounds like a good idea! To check the difference, I installed a stock case fan there running at 12V to check the difference. With an ambient temperature of 20 degrees I got the following readings (using hwmonitor and running the valley benchmark for about half an hour):
> - SDD: 36C went down to 28C ( I think it's displaying +2/3C too high)
> - HDD: 34C went down to 26C
> 
> Having now done this it occurred to me that this extra fan does prevent warmer air coming from the main compartment since I am running that with slightly positive pressure (2 fans at bottom + H75 front intake + 2 fans exhaust at the top). It looks to be pretty effective putting that fan there.


These are some nice results! Where did you exactly put that fan? In the stock 120mm place beside the psu? Does it push more warm air out on the rear, trough the hdd cage?


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> These are some nice results! Where did you exactly put that fan? In the stock 120mm place beside the psu? Does it push more warm air out on the rear, trough the hdd cage?


Indeed on that standard mount and yes it definitely pushes air out at the back. However, with the stock case fan running at 12V, it creates quite some noise with the dust filter left on.. with the filter left off it is quite ok, but still much louder than anything else in the case. I will be going for a much quieter/slower fan there over the next days.


----------



## cyphol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samian*
> 
> This one


That is UV reactive sleeve cables. You can either learn how to sleeve by yourself or you can buy customized sleeving online.


----------



## xhoti

Sharing my GF's Rig









h100i or custom LCS?

thanks!


----------



## jameyscott

What are her intended uses of the system and how long before an upgrade?


----------



## bmorris2284

I am interested in adding some fans to the bottom of my air 540. I would like to remove the bottom plate and put my hard drives in the back where the cables are. I don't know how to go about this. Do I need to cut the bottom plate off or is it removable? Also going to remove the case feet and sit the case window side up. This is my first build and first time trying to mod a case so I need some advice. Thanks


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmorris2284*
> 
> I am interested in adding some fans to the bottom of my air 540. I would like to remove the bottom plate and put my hard drives in the back where the cables are. I don't know how to go about this. Do I need to cut the bottom plate off or is it removable? Also going to remove the case feet and sit the case window side up. This is my first build and first time trying to mod a case so I need some advice. Thanks


well you would have to cut it and i think its possible to get a cutout of 120mm fan shroud so allyou would have to do is cut it out and mount the shroud some how


----------



## cyphol

If one were to put a 360 front, 240 top and 120/140 rad back, how would you avoid cooling the rads with warm air?

If I were to cut the case bottom plate and fit 3 intake fans at the bottom, would I be able to run all rad fans out of the case? Or should I push in warm air from all rads and outtake 3 at bottom?

The idea is to never reuse air.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphol*
> 
> If one were to put a 360 front, 240 top and 120/140 rad back, how would you avoid cooling the rads with warm air?
> 
> If I were to cut the case bottom plate and fit 3 intake fans at the bottom, would I be able to run all rad fans out of the case? Or should I push in warm air from all rads and outtake 3 at bottom?
> 
> The idea is to never reuse air.


Your logic does not really add up. You need the same amount of fans at least at the intake, to create an even airflow. Your answer is simply no 360 rad on the intake. So you have 3 intake fans, and 3 blowing out trough radiators. Or no rads on the exhausts at back/top.


----------



## cyphol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Your logic does not really add up. You need the same amount of fans at least at the intake, to create an even airflow. Your answer is simply no 360 rad on the intake. So you have 3 intake fans, and 3 blowing out trough radiators. Or no rads on the exhausts at back/top.


That only applies when you have unconstricted airflow. The 3 intake fans at bottom will have free airflow to fill the case at 'maximum' capacity. The 6 radiator fans will be pushing air through rads which easily can cut airflow or amount of air moved in half depending on rad density. You need to pay more attention to detail and numbers rather than using the 4in-4out rule. There are many variables in play here.


----------



## Ryncrash

New Build!!!

Case: Corsair 540 custom painted Black on White.
i7-5820k @ 4.4ghz @ 1.274v
DDR4 @ 2800 / 16gigs Corsair
x2 XFX 7970 w/ Artic cooler
x2 256 SSD Crucial Raid 0
1 HHD 500 gigs

Gaming Beast of a Computer.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphol*
> 
> That only applies when you have unconstricted airflow. The 3 intake fans at bottom will have free airflow to fill the case at 'maximum' capacity. The 6 radiator fans will be pushing air through rads which easily can cut airflow or amount of air moved in half depending on rad density. You need to pay more attention to detail and numbers rather than using the 4in-4out rule. There are many variables in play here.


If you dont let the same amount of air off trought the exhaust vents, the air will find its way somwhere else out. Anything that goes in, has to come out







Of course you could set up your intake, to rev more, than the exhausts. But you still dont have the bottom mounts, you have to make them, and you have to dust filter them... for what...


----------



## 1LENGLeng

Hello guys,

Here's my setup


----------



## Ryncrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1LENGLeng*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> Here's my setup


Looks nice. Question Why are you stacking Fans? I see you have a double stack in the intake and double stack on the back.


----------



## 1LENGLeng

they were extras from my old build/case...and on the other side of the intake there's actually other rad...and I didn't have parts to do push/pull...so I thought double pull would do the sameish...


----------



## Strileckifunk

Can't wait to update my rig pics when my 970 gets here this week. It's gonna' look so sexy in this case!









On a side note: I'm wondering if the Sentry fan controller is too flashy. I'm almost considering dialing it down and going with a standard turn knob based controller.


----------



## cyphol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1LENGLeng*
> 
> they were extras from my old build/case...and on the other side of the intake there's actually other rad...and I didn't have parts to do push/pull...so I thought double pull would do the sameish...


I do understand that stacking fans seems like it would double the effect, but it doesn't. If a fan pushes 70CFM then putting one in series wont make the effect any higher, it just makes it loud.

The idea of push pull is that you push air from one side of the rad, which the density of the rad will resist a bit of the airflow, and then you pull the air through the rad from the other side for a small increment of airflow. You are better off removing the stacking as it doesn't help and only makes it louder.

And if you have thin rads with medium density, push pull won't make a significant difference.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphol*
> 
> I do understand that stacking fans seems like it would double the effect, but it doesn't. If a fan pushes 70CFM then putting one in series wont make the effect any higher, it just makes it loud.
> 
> The idea of push pull is that you push air from one side of the rad, which the density of the rad will resist a bit of the airflow, and then you pull the air through the rad from the other side for a small increment of airflow. You are better off removing the stacking as it doesn't help and only makes it louder.
> 
> And if you have thin rads with medium density, push pull won't make a significant difference.


It can reduce the dead zone of the motor by about 10% depending on its size.


----------



## Skye12977

So I'm trying to decide if I should switch out my [email protected] 4.7ghz @ 1.36v and Msi Z77 Mpower
for a
4770k and GIGABYTE GA-G1.Sniper M5 Z87 Motherboard


----------



## inedenimadam

Its
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> So I'm trying to decide if I should switch out my [email protected] 4.7ghz @ 1.36v and Msi Z77 Mpower
> for a
> 4770k and GIGABYTE GA-G1.Sniper M5 Z87 Motherboard


The IPC gain was pretty puny from ivy-haswell, and is easily equalized by Haswell not clocking as high. So unless you are going to make use of AVX2, or are in need of extra cores, then it is really a side grade.

Edit to add:
for a gaming rig, not worth it
for a video editing rig, worth it


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryncrash*
> 
> New Build!!!
> 
> Case: Corsair 540 custom painted Black on White.
> i7-5820k @ 4.4ghz @ 1.274v
> DDR4 @ 2800 / 16gigs Corsair
> x2 XFX 7970 w/ Artic cooler
> x2 256 SSD Crucial Raid 0
> 1 HHD 500 gigs
> 
> Gaming Beast of a Computer.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Haha! I'm waiting for my Air 240 panels to arrive (custom paint job) and we have the same idea! Slight difference here and there but the concept is the same!


----------



## machoihd

Hi, i just bought a corsair air 240







using it with m-atx mobo and 11-inches vga card
I'm planning to have a custom loop in this (maybe have vga-wc if possible)







but i have no idea to put reservoir and pump in it.
Could u guys give me some advice or some pictures with 240 + custom wc would be the best








Thanks and much appreciated.


----------



## cyphol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> It can reduce the dead zone of the motor by about 10% depending on its size.


Would you stack fans?


----------



## 1LENGLeng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphol*
> 
> I do understand that stacking fans seems like it would double the effect, but it doesn't. If a fan pushes 70CFM then putting one in series wont make the effect any higher, it just makes it loud.
> 
> The idea of push pull is that you push air from one side of the rad, which the density of the rad will resist a bit of the airflow, and then you pull the air through the rad from the other side for a small increment of airflow. You are better off removing the stacking as it doesn't help and only makes it louder.
> 
> And if you have thin rads with medium density, push pull won't make a significant difference.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> It can reduce the dead zone of the motor by about 10% depending on its size.


Oh I didn't know...I just thought it looked cool hahaha...once I get the proper mounts i'll move my rad in between to do push/pull...that was my original plan...


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1LENGLeng*
> 
> Oh I didn't know...I just thought it looked cool hahaha...once I get the proper mounts i'll move my rad in between to do push/pull...that was my original plan...


You don't need mounts. the first set of fans will fit between the case and the panel in front of it, and then just have the rad and the other set of fans on the inside!


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machoihd*
> 
> Hi, i just bought a corsair air 240
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using it with m-atx mobo and 11-inches vga card
> I'm planning to have a custom loop in this (maybe have vga-wc if possible)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i have no idea to put reservoir and pump in it.
> Could u guys give me some advice or some pictures with 240 + custom wc would be the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and much appreciated.


You can mount a pump and small res on the top half of a front 240mm radiator or in theory, remove the sdd cages, drill some holes and mount a normal pump and res in the right section of the air 240 and send the tubes through the grommets.


----------



## Adam182

Hey everyone, thinking of switching up a few colours in my Air540 any suggestions on what you guys think might look nice? thanks! - Adam


----------



## Ryncrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Haha! I'm waiting for my Air 240 panels to arrive (custom paint job) and we have the same idea! Slight difference here and there but the concept is the same!


When you get it post up some pictures. Want to see the finale product.


----------



## Ryncrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam182*
> 
> Hey everyone, thinking of switching up a few colours in my Air540 any suggestions on what you guys think might look nice? thanks! - Adam


Leave it alone. Its Clean looking and amazing. Its one of the cleanest looking 540s I have ever seen. Pure Bliss.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam182*
> 
> Hey everyone, thinking of switching up a few colours in my Air540 any suggestions on what you guys think might look nice? thanks! - Adam


I require more pictures! Especially of the front!


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam182*
> 
> Hey everyone, thinking of switching up a few colours in my Air540 any suggestions on what you guys think might look nice? thanks! - Adam


Dear Lord that is gorgeous...don't touch it, dont turn it on, dont let people look at it...just sit back and bask in the glory that is your rig!


----------



## Adam182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryncrash*
> 
> Leave it alone. Its Clean looking and amazing. Its one of the cleanest looking 540s I have ever seen. Pure Bliss.


Thanks, I got bitten by the modding bug again and i really am trying to hold off








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I require more pictures! Especially of the front!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam182*
> 
> Thanks, I got bitten by the modding bug again and i really am trying to hold off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What did you use for the front panel for the fans?


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam182*
> 
> Hey everyone, thinking of switching up a few colours in my Air540 any suggestions on what you guys think might look nice? thanks! - Adam


Nice work... Very Sexy...


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam182*
> 
> Thanks, I got bitten by the modding bug again and i really am trying to hold off


It'll look good until dust gets the chance take over


----------



## orndorf77

I know my build is not as nice as Adam182 but this is my first custom water loop I ever did . how does my build look ?


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I know my build is not as nice as Adam182 but this is my first custom water loop I ever did . how does my build look ?


Looks great.... Mine will be all black also....


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I know my build is not as nice as Adam182 but this is my first custom water loop I ever did . how does my build look ?


Pretty good, the only thing that bothers me is the tube that comes off the 2nd GPU








Are you doing push/pull on the front rad? or just pull?


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Pretty good, the only thing that bothers me is the tube that comes off the 2nd GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you doing push/pull on the front rad? or just pull?


I am just doing pull . what is bothering you about the tube coming off the bottom gpu ? at first I used a straight fitting on the bottom gpu and I did not like the way the tube bent to go to the radiator. so I decided to go with a 65 degree angle fitting. I have a 90 degree fitting I can use.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I am just doing pull . what is bothering you about the tube coming off the bottom gpu ? at first I used a straight fitting on the bottom gpu and I did not like the way the tube bent to go to the radiator. so I decided to go with a 65 degree angle fitting. I have a 90 degree fitting I can use.


Probably because with the bigger tubing it makes it look like it has sag when it actually doesn't


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Probably because with the bigger tubing it makes it look like it has sag when it actually doesn't


the 65 degree fitting I am using is a swivel fitting . the tube I am using is as short as possible infact the tube is so tight that I can not swivel the fitting and it is practically stuck in that position . I kind of thought that it looked like the tube needed a little more slack . because if you look at all the other tubing in my loop it has more slack. do you think it would look better with a 90 degree fitting ?


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> the 65 degree fitting I am using is a swivel fitting . the tube I am using is as short as possible infact the tube is so tight that I can not swivel the fitting and it is practically stuck in that position . I kind of thought that it looked like the tube needed a little more slack . because if you look at all the other tubing in my loop it has more slack. do you think it would look better with a 90 degree fitting ?


Do you have an extra piece of tubing that you can use to mock up the 90 degree fitting?
It might make it look worse depending on how short the fitting is


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Do you have an extra piece of tubing that you can use to mock up the 90 degree fitting?
> It might make it look worse depending on how short the fitting is


I have 2 feet of unused tubing . do you think the tubing from the bottom graphic card to the radiator should be tight or have some slack ?


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I have 2 feet of unused tubing . do you think the tubing from the bottom graphic card to the radiator should be tight or have some slack ?


it's just my OCD, the top tubes can have slack because they chance in height, but the bottom tubes almost goes horizontal, it might not be doable with the rubber tubing like that


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> it's just my OCD, the top tubes can have slack because they chance in height, but the bottom tubes almost goes horizontal, it might not be doable with the rubber tubing like that


there can be slack the tubeing would just have a bend in it . I seen loops with 90 degree angle fittings on bottom graphics cards with the tubing going to the radiator tight and straight . I don't like the way that looks . i like the tubing to have the same amont of slack on all the components it just matches better the way I have the tubing now looks ok . you said your self it looks like the tube is sagging a little bit. I would like it if the tubing was saging a little more . I am going to leave it the way it is for now . I really like the way hard acrylic tubing looks but that requires a lot of work bending it


----------



## Alxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I know my build is not as nice as Adam182 but this is my first custom water loop I ever did . how does my build look ?


lovely! i really like how it looks, some sleeved extensions would do the job perfectly!


----------



## jameyscott

Owner's list is updated! Now I'm off to the AX/HX Owner's club to get that all updated!


----------



## Skye12977

Anyone know how to reduce the hertz on a monitor?
I'm looking at the seiki (which is 30Hz @ 4k) and I was wanting to see if I could bare my monitor right not @ 30Hz


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Anyone know how to reduce the hertz on a monitor?
> I'm looking at the seiki (which is 30Hz @ 4k) and I was wanting to see if I could bare my monitor right not @ 30Hz


First, don't do it. 30hz is not playable for anything, even just browsing the web.
Second, if you really want to do it, just go into the Nvidia Control Panel (or download CRU for AMD) and create a custom resolution with 30hz.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> First, don't do it. 30hz is not playable for anything, even just browsing the web.
> Second, if you really want to do it, just go into the Nvidia Control Panel (or download CRU for AMD) and create a custom resolution with 30hz.


I don't intend to do 4k for gaming, most likely 1440p for gaming and 4k for movies or older games that don't go past 30 fps.
I only get the option of 60/59/50hz on my main screen and 60hz on my second screen lol


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I don't intend to do 4k for gaming, most likely 1440p for gaming and 4k for movies or older games that don't go past 30 fps.
> I only get the option of 60/59/50hz on my main screen and 60hz on my second screen lol


You have to create a custom resolution mate!


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You have to create a custom resolution mate!


alright attempting a custom resolution it my screen told me it was out of range when testing lol
e) it will work at 45Hz but that doesn't help me lol


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> alright attempting a custom resolution it my screen told me it was out of range when testing lol
> e) it will work at 45Hz but that doesn't help me lol


Try CRU, it's usually better about some of those weirder custom resolutions.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Try CRU, it's usually better about some of those weirder custom resolutions.


hm, created the resolution restarted my computer and then tried to changed to the new resolution @ 30Hz and it still says 30Hz.
I mean are there even any decent displays under 500$ that aren't just like 32inch?


----------



## iRoddazzz

here's whats done on my water cooling rig so far... hope you guys like it.


----------



## Godleigh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam182*
> 
> Hey everyone, thinking of switching up a few colours in my Air540 any suggestions on what you guys think might look nice? thanks! - Adam


Holy **** man.... this is so legit... color wise I don't know, I am going a primarily black theme with white and gold highlights. But I love this. Like, would swap my car for this.


----------



## Adam182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> What did you use for the front panel for the fans?


I used some 4mm clear perspex, its 3 separate pieces glued together and wrapped it in some 3M black vinyl
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> It'll look good until dust gets the chance take over


Yeah i wasn't looking forward to the dust but i recently cleaned it out after a good few months of use, only took a few minutes with a soft brush and a can of compressed air and its sparkly clean again!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I know my build is not as nice as Adam182 but this is my first custom water loop I ever did . how does my build look ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking nice orndorf77, i would definatly try a 90 on the bottom of that card. Get on ebay and grab yourself a nice piece of black 3mm perspex aswell and cut it to fit the bottom of the case, looks so much cleaner when its flush








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Godleigh*
> 
> Holy **** man.... this is so legit... color wise I don't know, I am going a primarily black theme with white and gold highlights. But I love this. Like, would swap my car for this.


Thanks man! looking forward to seeing yours with black, white and gold. Most are just usually black and gold. I very nearly went white and gold at one point but bottled it haha.


----------



## 1LENGLeng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You don't need mounts. the first set of fans will fit between the case and the panel in front of it, and then just have the rad and the other set of fans on the inside!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You don't need mounts. the first set of fans will fit between the case and the panel in front of it, and then just have the rad and the other set of fans on the inside!


So I moved my rad inside with first set...and what happened now is that because my rad is a little thicker...my rad+fan on fit because it is hitting my videocard...
So now...is it better to push or pull on the rad?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryncrash*
> 
> When you get it post up some pictures. Want to see the finale product.


I definitely will! Thanks!


----------



## Kaneo911

Hi All,

I posted awhile back saying I got a chance to build a new X99, DDR4 and new i7 build well its basic but its finished.









Had one issue with the sp120 fans where the threading wasn't taking which made it ruin a good fan.

Pics below:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I think it has to with how the bracket and the housing (housing for frozer is right up on the bracket which interferes with the locking mechanism of the case) on the MSI is (I'm just guessing here), my particular card has the pipes far enough that it clears the locking mechanism for the PCI slots without any issues!
> 
> I also wanted to add that the measurement I made is from the top of the motherboard to the top of the heatpipes, when AngelPunisher made his measurements did he start from the PCI slot or the mobo?
> 
> *EDIT:* I made a rough measurement (using a steel ruler) from the top of the PCI slot to the top of my heatpipes and it's more or less 5 inches.


Mark, I was on another forum and 2 guys were able to get the MSI 970 in the Air 240 but the window panel was slightly bending. I guess when the EK block comes out, this card will fit no problem in this case since the shroud and heatsink will be off so then it won't touch the window, unless that block has the inlets high up.

The MSI is a great card, but in a very small case (like SG08) with tight space, it puts out quite a bit of heat.


----------



## iRoddazzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1LENGLeng*
> 
> So I moved my rad inside with first set...and what happened now is that because my rad is a little thicker...my rad+fan on fit because it is hitting my videocard...
> So now...is it better to push or pull on the rad?


i think push is better gets clean fresh air into the rad instead of trying to suck air through the rad... hope this helps


----------



## mytquinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam182*
> 
> Hey everyone, thinking of switching up a few colours in my Air540 any suggestions on what you guys think might look nice? thanks! - Adam


I'm going to be the dissenter here. This is a beautifully build, but it just too much white in my mind. Personally I wouldn't go crazy, but something a simple as changing the fluid color, painting in some highlights on the motherboard/waterblocks and adding few colored LEDS could make this pop in my opinion. As for the color; I'm not even going to make suggestion, the current white/black would go good with most anything. Even a silvery fluid and RGB LEDs could be fun with all the white to reflect things.


----------



## Hikaru12

So I'm actually get my case painted at the moment and have been debating on what GPU to get. I think I've finally settled on the EVGA 780 SC because it fits my budget. My question is will a 360mm/60mm thick rad fit in the front in push with that video card? The card measures 10.5". Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Mark, I was on another forum and 2 guys were able to get the MSI 970 in the Air 240 but the window panel was slightly bending. I guess when the EK block comes out, this card will fit no problem in this case since the shroud and heatsink will be off so then it won't touch the window, unless that block has the inlets high up.
> 
> The MSI is a great card, but in a very small case (like SG08) with tight space, it puts out quite a bit of heat.


Good to know, but I guarantee you that the bending is more than slight in person. The 8 pin cables when not properly shaped and pushing against the window, I consider slight flexing. More than that the panels no longer sit flush and would be something unpleasant for me.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Good to know, but I guarantee you that the bending is more than slight in person. The 8 pin cables when not properly shaped and pushing against the window, I consider slight flexing. More than that the panels no longer sit flush and would be something unpleasant for me.


Yeah I agree with you on all the bending that takes place on the PCB, motherboard, and top panel. I'll be keeping an eye on that block to see the size of it and if it will fit in here.


----------



## orndorf77

what fitting on my bottom graphic card looks better ? picture A or picture B
( A )

( B )


----------



## Skye12977

I've noticed unless you already have fans to do push/pull config, it's actually cheaper/you receive lower temps if you actually go to a thicker rad.
(this depends on which brand rad and fans you get obviously)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> what fitting on my bottom graphic card looks better ? picture A or picture B
> ( A )
> 
> ( B )


I'd almost say B does look better


----------



## Ryncrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> what fitting on my bottom graphic card looks better ? picture A or picture B
> ( A )
> 
> ( B )


I would rock "B"


----------



## Adam182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> what fitting on my bottom graphic card looks better ? picture A or picture B
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ( A )
> 
> ( B )


B for sure! - Adam


----------



## BigCatRoach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I've noticed unless you already have fans to do push/pull config, it's actually cheaper/you receive lower temps if you actually go to a thicker rad.
> (this depends on which brand rad and fans you get obviously)
> I'd almost say B does look better


Agreed I'm OCD with certain things. I like the consistency. *sorry replied to wrong post.


----------



## BigCatRoach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryncrash*
> 
> I would rock "B"


Agreed I'm OCD with certain things. I like the consistency.


----------



## BigCatRoach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I've noticed unless you already have fans to do push/pull config, it's actually cheaper/you receive lower temps if you actually go to a thicker rad.
> (this depends on which brand rad and fans you get obviously)
> I'd almost say B does look better


Suggestions on the best rad for push only whit better preformance? I want to do a 3x on the front and 2x on the top. Was originally thinking push and pull but may change my mind if you can back up that statement. I feel like the push or pull only will save a lot of space. Since what I'm thinking is already going to be tight.


----------



## Skye12977

I can't remember what video but it was either from Linus of TinyTimLogan.
There was up to about a 5C difference go from a push or pull to a Push/pull config.
Sheer rad space allows more water in the system. Going with a 30mm rad instead of a single 60mm or even a 45mm rad is quite a waste (but for some people like the look)
I'd do a 80mm rad if my GPU would have allowed it lol.

Not entirely sure if it's true but 1x 60mm thick 360mm rad = 2x 30mm thick 360mm rads
if that is true then 1x 60mm thick 360mm thick rad > 1x 30mm thick 360mm rad and 1x 30mm thick 240 or 280mm.
Have fewer rads also reduces the Db of the system and fans required in the system.


----------



## Strileckifunk

Just a quick snap I took after dropping in my 970 today.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I've noticed unless you already have fans to do push/pull config, it's actually cheaper/you receive lower temps if you actually go to a thicker rad.
> (this depends on which brand rad and fans you get obviously)
> I'd almost say B does look better


I just changed my 65 degree fitting and put a 90 degree fitting. how does it look now ?


----------



## 44TZL

*A quiet-ish Budget Performance build with a 240 using heat stack effect + 970 GTX*

When I spotted the 240 I knew I wanted to do a build with it. When the Lauren from Tasty PC said in her 250D review that it should be on it's side... I think she was spot on - and its exactly what the 240 is. What I wanted to employ is that 'heat stack effect' of the Silverstone FT03 cases: air in at the bottom, out the top - and let nature do it's job too. I also wanted to make sure the GPU doesn't heat up the CPU or the other way around. The GPU had to be a GTX 970 - not much heat and great performance for the money. Question was how to get one quickly  and it would need to fit!! It wasn't too easy finding exact clearances for everthing. Having not build a PC for 7-8 years.. I wondered how it all would go but luckily the 240 is a great case to work with!

Anyway, all this was all just an idea 2 weeks ago.. and now it's all running nicely! So here's how that looks like:



I am running two fans intake at the bottom, two exhaust at the top. The Corsair H75 also runs as intake so there's positive pressure (together with 1 fan on the PSU side).
The H75 was chosen so I could add in an H100i later for the video card. The fan above the H75 does a great job in sucking out heat directly.

*Discoveries*
- The Gigabyte GTX 970 (N970WF3OC-4GD) does allow for an H100i at the front, it's actually 285mm from the edge of the case. It is definitely not as wide as an Asus Strix which wouldn't fit. It's also pretty quiet.
- The black Silverstone PP-05E short cable kit is great for cable management and its all black!
- The Scythe glidestream fans are less than half the price of a Noctua Redux, yet quiet and have sleeved black cables.

- The H75 easily and quietly deals with the 4690K @ 4.5Ghz (115W Max it seems)
- All the stock dust filters are too noisy and don't let enough air through! I removed them for the time being.
- You can tuck cables behind the fans, including the 8 pin power to the motherboard
- You will need washers to firmly secure H75 motherboard standoffs when using an ITX board because they are generally thinner (My gigabyte Z97N gaming 5 is)
- A fan on the PSU side will prevent warm air from the motherboard section seeping into that section and runs the drives about 8C cooler.

And...
- Why do ITX boards not come with more fan headers?? They don't take that much space...
- Why are all SATA cables so stiff??? Does any one have recommendation of brands that sell (black) flexible cables?


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I just changed my 65 degree fitting and put a 90 degree fitting. how does it look now ?


Really hard to tell which one now.


----------



## TronixGT

Joining 2 clubs today.. Corsair Air 540 club and the GTX970 Club!






I'm still waiting on a few more things to finish out the build.


----------



## mazui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> I am running two fans intake at the bottom, two exhaust at the top. The Corsair H75 also runs as intake so there's positive pressure (together with 1 fan on the PSU side).
> The H75 was chosen so I could add in an H100i later for the video card. The fan above the H75 does a great job in sucking out heat directly.


That's roughly the same setup I intend to run (I have an H100i up front instead of the 75), glad to hear it works for you. Are you running push or pull on the radiator? Does any of that cool air from the bottom make it past the GPU?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> - The Gigabyte GTX 970 (N970WF3OC-4GD) does allow for an H100i at the front, it's actually 285mm from the edge of the case.


I thought about the Gigabyte, but ended up passing on it and picking up an EVGA instead because the Gigabyte looked like it would be a couple millimeters too long. Wish I would have seen your post beforehand! Really wanted the MSI 4GD5T, but I hadn't seen it in stock since launch and was getting impatient...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> - You will need washers to firmly secure H75 motherboard standoffs when using an ITX board because they are generally thinner (My gigabyte Z97N gaming 5 is)


My H100i seems pretty secure on my ASRock Z97E-ITX, but my system still isn't up and running so I haven't been able to check temps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> - Why do ITX boards not come with more fan headers?? They don't take that much space...


I picked up one of those Swiftech 8-way PWM fan hubs for my case fans and a Y splitter for the H100i so I could set up a custom fan curve through the BIOS, but it would have been nice to have at least one more 4-pin header on the board. Small systems need cooling too!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> - Why are all SATA cables so stiff??? Does any one have recommendation of brands that sell (black) flexible cables?


Never had a problem with flat cables, couldn't tell you the brand(s) since it's been a while since I had to actually buy any but flat cables seem to always work much better for me.


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazui*
> 
> That's roughly the same setup I intend to run (I have an H100i up front instead of the 75), glad to hear it works for you. Are you running push or pull on the radiator? Does any of that cool air from the bottom make it past the GPU?


Cool to hear you are planning a similar setup. Post a picture when you get it all up!

The H75 is in push+pull and as intake using the fresh air. There's plenty of space around the GPU for air to flow trough. The GPU's 3 fans suck air in at the bottom and vent at the edges - where it gets taken away by the general case flow. I had a bit of a look whether the air would escape somewhere else.. and it exhausts a tiny bit under the cpu card at the back, but for the rest it doesn't with 2 fans as exhaust I think the path of least resistance is out at the top.


----------



## jakizidar

Hello guys!

Just got my Carbide Air 240 yesterday, managed to install EK waterblocks stuff on i5-2500K and GTX770 inside.

It's still a work in progress, hopefully I'll be able to finish it in a couple of days. Feel free to ask any questions regarding the build though








Sorry for the crappy quality of the picture (taken in the middle of the night with my phone). More (better quality) pics to follow in the following days..

Cheers!


----------



## dXsL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teleck*
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had a solution for a dust filter for the top of this case. i have my H100i up there and would like to keep my rig as dust free as possible. Its in a pull configuration.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Teleck


not sure if this was already answered, but I'm using there everywhere in the case (including the top intake):
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=394
they come in white and black, and in 120mm and 140mm


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakizidar*
> 
> Hello guys!
> 
> Just got my Carbide Air 240 yesterday, managed to install EK waterblocks stuff on i5-2500K and GTX770 inside.
> 
> It's still a work in progress, hopefully I'll be able to finish it in a couple of days. Feel free to ask any questions regarding the build though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy quality of the picture (taken in the middle of the night with my phone). More (better quality) pics to follow in the following days..
> 
> Cheers!


That looks good dude







nice and tidy, i like it


----------



## mark_thaddeus

@Ryncrash

Here's a few pics of the panels after it arrived!, I did a test fit and shot it!





I decided to keep the grills black instead of doing it white!


----------



## iRoddazzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dXsL*
> 
> not sure if this was already answered, but I'm using there everywhere in the case (including the top intake):
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=394
> they come in white and black, and in 120mm and 140mm


theres a kit of dust filters made for the corsair air 540 but they can be alittle pricey

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CM-045-DF

hope this helps


----------



## verbatim81973

Does this case have a Kensington lock slot? I read a review where it does, but I yet to find one on the case.


----------



## Adam182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mytquinn*
> 
> I'm going to be the dissenter here. This is a beautifully build, but it just too much white in my mind. Personally I wouldn't go crazy, but something a simple as changing the fluid color, painting in some highlights on the motherboard/waterblocks and adding few colored LEDS could make this pop in my opinion. As for the color; I'm not even going to make suggestion, the current white/black would go good with most anything. Even a silvery fluid and RGB LEDs could be fun with all the white to reflect things.


Thanks for the feedback mytquinn, RGB leds would be great i really wish i had originally put those in. Infact I may well just order some now! - Adam
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TronixGT*
> 
> Joining 2 clubs today.. Corsair Air 540 club and the GTX970 Club!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on a few more things to finish out the build.


Looking awesome, I'm usually not a fan of red and black but you really made it look fantastic. I tell you what a nice perspex black backplate behind the mobo to cover those unsightly rubber bungs would really seal the deal for me - Adam


----------



## cyphol

Last small parts came in today and got to finish the small touches.


----------



## BigCatRoach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember what video but it was either from Linus of TinyTimLogan.
> There was up to about a 5C difference go from a push or pull to a Push/pull config.
> Sheer rad space allows more water in the system. Going with a 30mm rad instead of a single 60mm or even a 45mm rad is quite a waste (but for some people like the look)
> I'd do a 80mm rad if my GPU would have allowed it lol.
> 
> Not entirely sure if it's true but 1x 60mm thick 360mm rad = 2x 30mm thick 360mm rads
> if that is true then 1x 60mm thick 360mm thick rad > 1x 30mm thick 360mm rad and 1x 30mm thick 240 or 280mm.
> Have fewer rads also reduces the Db of the system and fans required in the system.


So basically the best would be thinker rad with more high performance fan? Preferably one with high pressure.


----------



## TronixGT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam182*
> 
> Looking awesome, I'm usually not a fan of red and black but you really made it look fantastic. I tell you what a nice perspex black backplate behind the mobo to cover those unsightly rubber bungs would really seal the deal for me - Adam


Thanks! I'm actually not usually a big fan of red/black either, but the Msi mb and gpu kind of forced me into it. So I tried to balance it out without over doing it. Not sure what I'll do when I build the custom WC system. I'm afraid using red coolant will be too much.

Perspex Plate eh? Do you have a link or example you can share? I'd be interested in that.


----------



## TronixGT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphol*
> 
> Last small parts came in today and got to finish the small touches.


Nice Cyphol!

Where can I get these cable separators?


----------



## st0rm337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> *A quiet-ish Budget Performance build with a 240 using heat stack effect + 970 GTX*
> 
> *Discoveries*
> - The Gigabyte GTX 970 (N970WF3OC-4GD) does allow for an H100i at the front, it's actually 285mm from the edge of the case. It is definitely not as wide as an Asus Strix which wouldn't fit. It's also pretty quiet.


So even the Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 would fit with the H100i in the front? The G1 is about 297mm long, according to this: http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-970-g1-gaming-review,3.html


----------



## Tom B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TronixGT*
> 
> Nice Cyphol!
> 
> Where can I get these cable separators?


http://www.performance-pcs.com/zip-ties-clamps-anchors


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigCatRoach*
> 
> So basically the best would be thinker rad with more high performance fan? Preferably one with high pressure.


Yes, but at the same time a larger radiator creates more resistance, of which a second fan would reduce that resistance lol.


----------



## cyphol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TronixGT*
> 
> Nice Cyphol!
> 
> Where can I get these cable separators?


Ty. I actually got these from http://www.icemodz.com. I believe they ship worldwide and I got them pretty quick. However I live somewhat near Iceland so took approx 3-4 days.


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0rm337*
> 
> So even the Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 would fit with the H100i in the front? The G1 is about 297mm long, according to this: http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-970-g1-gaming-review,3.html


What I have is not the G1, It's the OC version which is basically the same card but (1) slightly lower clocked and (2) without the backplate and because of that slighty shorter. While my card is specced to be 310mm , it's actual clearance measured from the inside of the case is 285mm.

Compare the pair:
GV-N970WF3OC-4GD http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5212#ov
GV-N980G1 GAMING-4GD http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5208#ov

So if the G1 needs 297mm clearance (it may be less), it would still fit - the total case clearance is 360mm. If I am right the H100i is 25mm + 25mm (radiator + fan) which should leave you with 13mm.


----------



## TheWindruner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> So if the G1 needs 297mm clearance (it may be less), it would still fit - the total case clearance is 360mm. If I am right the H100i is 25mm + 25mm (radiator + fan) which should leave you with 13mm.


Im assuming the h105 being 11mm bigger would be a super tight fit?


----------



## Ryncrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TronixGT*
> 
> Joining 2 clubs today.. Corsair Air 540 club and the GTX970 Club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on a few more things to finish out the build.


Dragon build is nice


----------



## Ryncrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> @Ryncrash
> 
> Here's a few pics of the panels after it arrived!, I did a test fit and shot it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to keep the grills black instead of doing it white!


Nice I can't wait to see the rest of the build. Its like my little brother.


----------



## Sr20baby

What fans are you using at the front?


----------



## Sr20baby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TronixGT*
> 
> Joining 2 clubs today.. Corsair Air 540 club and the GTX970 Club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What fans are those in the front?
> 
> Sorry for the double post.


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TronixGT*
> 
> Joining 2 clubs today.. Corsair Air 540 club and the GTX970 Club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on a few more things to finish out the build.


Whoa that is nice! Is that an MSI backplate? Where'd you get it??


----------



## TronixGT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sr20baby*
> 
> What fans are those in the front?
> 
> Sorry for the double post.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theSarcoplasmic*
> 
> Whoa that is nice! Is that an MSI backplate? Where'd you get it??


Thanks!

Front Fans are Corsair AF120 Quiet

I made the MSI Plates myself. (Carbon Fiber fabric wrapped plexi)


----------



## Sr20baby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TronixGT*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Front Fans are Corsair AF120 Quiet
> 
> thanks for the speedy reply, how do you find the AF series are you happy with them? Are they loud?


----------



## Skye12977

Corsair finally has green LED fan


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TronixGT*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Front Fans are Corsair AF120 Quiet
> 
> I made the MSI Plates myself. (Carbon Fiber fabric wrapped plexi)


Bro.

You are a god. Lol.


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheWindruner*
> 
> Im assuming the h105 being 11mm bigger would be a super tight fit?


I'd suggest you try to get a clearance measurement from somebody who has installed a G1 in a 240 case. Or just get a measurement from the slot plate to the end of the card from a G1 owner. Seeing that my card was shorter than expected, you may just be able to fit a G1 with an H105. Do you already have a H105 or are you weighing up whether to do a H105 or a H100?


----------



## TheWindruner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> I'd suggest you try to get a clearance measurement from somebody who has installed a G1 in a 240 case. Seeing that my card was shorter than expected, you may just be able to fit a G1 with an H105. Do you already have a H105 or are you weighing up wether to do a H105 or a H100?


already bought the h105 but havent decided on the card yet, im from a tropical climate so im looking for the coolest option


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheWindruner*
> 
> already bought the h105 but havent decided on the card yet, im from a tropical climate so im looking for the coolest option


Right! I hate to send you on the wrong path, but looking at photos (http://www.guru3d.com/index.php?ct=articles&action=file&id=12567) of the differences between the two gigabyte gtx 970's .. I'd say the G1 gaming would be only a couple of mm longer - and with that it would fit. The longest bit (at 285mm) on my card is the heat pipe you see there. Hopefully for you the 297mm quote is really connector to the end of the card.. and your fit will be a bit more comfortable.

Anyway best would be to ask the guys on http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club .


----------



## TheWindruner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> Right! I hate to send you on the wrong path, but looking at photos (http://www.guru3d.com/index.php?ct=articles&action=file&id=12567) of the differences between the two gigabyte gtx 970's .. I'd say the G1 gaming would be only a couple of mm longer - and with that it would fit. The longest bit (at 285mm) on my card is the heat pipe you see there. Hopefully for you the 297mm quote is really connector to the end of the card.. and your fit will be a bit more comfortable.
> 
> Anyway best would be to ask the guys on http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club .


il take a look over there and see but i can only see my options being the zotac or evga acx otherwise so fingers crossed


----------



## machoihd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakizidar*
> 
> Hello guys!
> 
> Just got my Carbide Air 240 yesterday, managed to install EK waterblocks stuff on i5-2500K and GTX770 inside.
> 
> It's still a work in progress, hopefully I'll be able to finish it in a couple of days. Feel free to ask any questions regarding the build though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy quality of the picture (taken in the middle of the night with my phone). More (better quality) pics to follow in the following days..
> 
> Cheers!


great
I'm planning to build like you. Could you give more picture from other side, where you put pump and res








Thanks


----------



## jakizidar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machoihd*
> 
> great
> I'm planning to build like you. Could you give more picture from other side, where you put pump and res
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Hello there!

No problem buddy, I've just finished everything except the lightning inside the case, here are several pictures I've taken last night:











All in all it's a great case, I love it!

Cheers!


----------



## Skye12977

Good news for the 240 air.
It seems that mATX boards are becoming more advanced, either equal to or better than the M-itx (seeing as M-itx can't do Crossfire or Sli)


----------



## machoihd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakizidar*
> 
> Hello there!
> 
> No problem buddy, I've just finished everything except the lightning inside the case, here are several pictures I've taken last night:
> 
> All in all it's a great case, I love it!
> 
> Cheers!


Much appreciated bro








Cant wait to see your "lightning version" cuz that pic a little dark








btw thanks


----------



## iRoddazzz

cant wait for my first watercooling rig to be done tonight







2 pipes remaining & to screw a tee in with a blank cap and fill it


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryncrash*
> 
> Nice I can't wait to see the rest of the build. Its like my little brother.


I'm still looking at working on cabling, since most of what I have is in black. I want some white highlights inside!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Good to know, but I guarantee you that the bending is more than slight in person. The 8 pin cables when not properly shaped and pushing against the window, I consider slight flexing. More than that the panels no longer sit flush and would be something unpleasant for me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Yeah I agree with you on all the bending that takes place on the PCB, motherboard, and top panel. I'll be keeping an eye on that block to see the size of it and if it will fit in here.


Mark, I also plan to keep an eye on that EK block that is supposed to release in the next 2 weeks. With that block the MSI should fit in this case with no problem I would hope.


----------



## st0rm337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> What I have is not the G1, It's the OC version which is basically the same card but (1) slightly lower clocked and (2) without the backplate and because of that slighty shorter. While my card is specced to be 310mm , it's actual clearance measured from the inside of the case is 285mm.
> 
> Compare the pair:
> GV-N970WF3OC-4GD http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5212#ov
> GV-N980G1 GAMING-4GD http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5208#ov
> 
> So if the G1 needs 297mm clearance (it may be less), it would still fit - the total case clearance is 360mm. If I am right the H100i is 25mm + 25mm (radiator + fan) which should leave you with 13mm.


Yeah, the G1 is also quoted to be 312mm long, but you can see here http://www.guru3d.com/index.php?ct=articles&action=file&id=12834 that its about 297mm







But that is great, then I should be able to fit it in with a H100i.


----------



## orndorf77

does the corsair 540 support the evga supernova g2 1000 watt power supply with a ek ddc 3.25 x-res 100 mounted on top of it ? I know the evga supernova 1000 watt will fit inside the corsair 540 but I want to know if the extra length of the power supply makes it harder to run the tubes to the pump + reservoir that is mounted on top of the power supply ?


----------



## cyphol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> does the corsair 540 support the evga supernova g2 1000 watt power supply with a ek ddc 3.25 x-res 100 mounted on top of it ? I know the evga supernova 1000 watt will fit inside the corsair 540 but I want to know if the extra length of the power supply makes it harder to run the tubes to the pump + reservoir that is mounted on top of the power supply ?


Why would the length matter? The width of the PSU is the key measurement since the PSU is sideways, but we all know the width is a universal measurement for the PSU otherwise you'd have to lool for cases specifically made for a certain PSU. The only that varies is the length of the PSU. The uniform for the PSUs is 150mm (5,9"). Just check the width on your PSU and you'll know.


----------



## DampMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> does the corsair 540 support the evga supernova g2 1000 watt power supply with a ek ddc 3.25 x-res 100 mounted on top of it ? I know the evga supernova 1000 watt will fit inside the corsair 540 but I want to know if the extra length of the power supply makes it harder to run the tubes to the pump + reservoir that is mounted on top of the power supply ?


FWIW, I run an AX1200 which has the same dimensions as the supernova and i don't have any issues with routing tubes. My pump/res are also on top of the psu
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphol*
> 
> Why would the length matter? The width of the PSU is the key measurement since the PSU is sideways, but we all know the width is a universal measurement for the PSU otherwise you'd have to lool for cases specifically made for a certain PSU. The only that varies is the length of the PSU. The uniform for the PSUs is 150mm (5,9"). Just check the width on your PSU and you'll know.


Higher capacity power supplies are usually longer, and if its too long in the 540 the psu could cover up the cable management holes and make routing tube more difficult.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> FWIW, I run an AX1200 which has the same dimensions as the supernova and i don't have any issues with routing tubes. My pump/res are also on top of the psu
> Higher capacity power supplies are usually longer, and if its too long in the 540 the psu could cover up the cable management holes and make routing tube more difficult.


cool thanks


----------



## vMax65

Hi all, have taken to watercooling thanks to this forum... a long way to go but I have updated my rig with a simple loop comprised of a EK DCP 2.2 pump, Alphacool Resevoir and a EK Supremacy EVO block with EK pastel white for coolant... getting the bug to watercool now and finally over the stress of leaks... touch wood that does not happen.


----------



## mazui

Installed my EVGA 970 GTX and Deepcool UF120 fans today, some thoughts:


Plenty of room for push-pull with the EVGA card in a 240, even with a thicker rad.
I don't know why EVGA decided to place the 6+6 connectors in the middle of the board, but it makes cable management a pain. Either route the cables under the card and right across the fans, or above/in front of the card which looks terrible.
The rubber mounts that come with the UF120s don't play well with the 240, the mounting slots are too wide. The fans will mount, but I wouldn't trust them to stay put, especially on the top. I used the screws that came with the case.
Cable management with the ASRock Z97E-ITX leaves something to be desired as well. The fan headers are horribly placed, and it would have been much better to have a pair of SATA connectors on the edge of the board instead of all bunched up near the middle.

In any case, the last handful of parts should be here next week, so I'll get some pictures once it's fully up and running.


----------



## orndorf77

i have a corsair air 540 and I am thinking about getting sleeved power supply cables . how should i run the cables to my graphic cards threw the grommets ? or from the bottom of the motherboard threw the hole the case connectors go threw ?


----------



## 44TZL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheWindruner*
> 
> il take a look over there and see but i can only see my options being the zotac or evga acx otherwise so fingers crossed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazui*
> 
> Installed my EVGA 970 GTX and Deepcool UF120 fans today, some thoughts:
> 
> 
> Plenty of room for push-pull with the EVGA card in a 240, even with a thicker rad.
> I don't know why EVGA decided to place the 6+6 connectors in the middle of the board, but it makes cable management a pain. Either route the cables under the card and right across the fans, or above/in front of the card which looks terrible.
> The rubber mounts that come with the UF120s don't play well with the 240, the mounting slots are too wide. The fans will mount, but I wouldn't trust them to stay put, especially on the top. I used the screws that came with the case.
> Cable management with the ASRock Z97E-ITX leaves something to be desired as well. The fan headers are horribly placed, and it would have been much better to have a pair of SATA connectors on the edge of the board instead of all bunched up near the middle.
> 
> In any case, the last handful of parts should be here next week, so I'll get some pictures once it's fully up and running.


Thank you for sharing - it is great to see experiences with other products! I was considering the Z97E but the motherboard layout and back-plate connections were the reason I went the similarly priced (at least here) Gigabyte Z97N Gaming 5, which was really easy in regards to cable management in the 240. The eight pin power and fan connectors are at the top/left of the board. How's your EVGA for noise?


----------



## mazui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *44TZL*
> 
> How's your EVGA for noise?


At idle it's inaudible compared to the rest of the system, and I have my system sitting on my desk maybe 2 feet away. Unfortunately, my SSD/HDD haven't arrived yet so I can't do any more than sit at idle in the BIOS. I plan on setting up a custom fan curve once I'm up and running, hopefully the 2x fans underneath will allow me to keep fan speeds low as I've heard the ACX cards start to get loud past ~50%.


----------



## cyphol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DampMonkey*
> 
> FWIW, I run an AX1200 which has the same dimensions as the supernova and i don't have any issues with routing tubes. My pump/res are also on top of the psu
> Higher capacity power supplies are usually longer, and if its too long in the 540 the psu could cover up the cable management holes and make routing tube more difficult.


I have a 1200i and it's nowhere near the holes anywhere. Since he asked about mounting pump e.t.c. on top of it, then I assume he ment the clearance between PSU and top of the case, which isn't affected by the length of the PSU but by the width, which is always 150mm wide.


----------



## TheWindruner

finally got my white air 240 :3 il timestamp it soon as i find a pen lol


----------



## orndorf77

i have a corsair air 540 here is a picture of my build



i am going to get sleeved cables for my power supply . how should i run the cables from the hole underneath the motherboard or threw the grommets on the sides of my graphic card ?


----------



## Works4me

Just wanted to share my Plan ,

i've always been interested in the 540 but initially it was supposed to be the silverstone RV04 as the case for this build because of the massive air penetrators ( ap181)
i even went ahead and bought the new EK WE 360 ( dual 180mm rad ) for the front , but then i thought :
"if a triple 120 would fit the 540 why wouldn't a dual 180 ?"

Guess what ? it does








Just finished fitting the dual AP181 in the case , i didn't want to cut the front fan mounts and lose the option to ever use fans other than the AP181's so i drilled the mounting holes in the fans' frame to make it fit the 540's default ones
I used rubber mounts to prevent vibrations , and the whole thing will go under water in the next couple of weeks
Hardware :

Asus X99 DELUXE
Intel 5930K
G.skill DDR4 4x4 2400mhz cl15
2 x MSI GTX 980 GAMING OC
Coolermaster V1000 , 1000w PSU
Samsung EVO 840 500gb

and of course the Corsair Carbide Air 540 ( now with much more "AIR" in it







)

Cooling :
EK Supremacy EVO ( Nickel\plexi version )
EK CoolStream 360 WE Radiator( Dual 180mm )
Probably an additional top 240mm Radiator
and i'm still waiting for the great guys at EK to start manufacture a waterblock for the MSI gaming version of the GTX980 ( i was assured they would )
Dual AP181 ( 180mm fans ) for the front ( intake )
Dual AF140 ( 140mm fans ) top exhaust
Single AF140 ( 140mm fans ) back exhaust







To be Continued...

Works4me


----------



## treadstone

I love this idea!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> Just wanted to share my Plan ,
> 
> i've always been interested in the 540 but initially it was supposed to be the silverstone RV04 as the case for this build because of the massive air penetrators ( ap181)
> i even went ahead and bought the new EK WE 360 ( dual 180mm rad ) for the front , but then i thought :
> "if a triple 120 would fit the 540 why wouldn't a dual 180 ?"
> 
> Guess what ? it does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished fitting the dual AP181 in the case , i didn't want to cut the front fan mounts and lose the option to ever use fans other than the AP181's so i drilled the mounting holes in the fans' frame to make it fit the 540's default ones
> I used rubber mounts to prevent vibrations , and the whole thing will go under water in the next couple of weeks
> Hardware :
> 
> Works4me


*I love it if that fits into that case, that is the bomb!*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treadstone*
> 
> I love this idea!
> *I love it if that fits into that case, that is the bomb!*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


IT does , already test fitted it


----------



## ranviper




----------



## Works4me

Nice and clean , but isn't the window blocking your CPU cooler ?


----------



## Skye12977

Does anyone here use a 750ti?


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> Nice and clean , but isn't the window blocking your CPU cooler ?


I just transferred my PC from an older fractal core 1000 to this case. You'd think having the windows would block air flow getting to the cooler mounted that way, but there hasn't been any noticeable difference in hear. Regardless I'm replacing it soon anyways with probably an h100 or something similar.


----------



## VoodooFarm

Hey guys, been loving my 540 so far, but I've been having a minor problem lately and I was wondering if you guys could suggest anything

I have an h100i in push pull attached to the top mounting holes, and it blows out the top. The issue is that when the fans spin up high (I'd say like 1700rpm+) one of the bars running down the top cage panel starts to vibrate. I'm guessing its because the cage just doesnt fit very tightly against the bars (you can easily flex all the plastic bars on the top cage back and forth if you want, and even lift them a bit). But anyways, when it does this, if I just apply slight pressure to the bar, the vibration stops. So now my question is, what can I do as a perma fix? I was thinking maybe take the cage off and put some superglue on the cage part that makes contact with the bar so it'd stay attached to the cage and wouldn't vibrate, or maybe put a very small piece of 3M inbetween the bar and the cage since it's kind of foamy, and then that'd mitigate the vibrations since it wouldn't just be plastic against metal then.

I can include a picture of exactly what I mean if anyone wonders what I'm talking about, I'm not sure I explained it the best. But anyways, if anyone has any suggestions, let me know, cause the vibrating is annoying

Also, this doesn't seem like something an RMA would fix. I'm pretty sure all the cages are like this from looking at how it's attached on the underside


----------



## cyphol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Hey guys, been loving my 540 so far, but I've been having a minor problem lately and I was wondering if you guys could suggest anything
> 
> I have an h100i in push pull attached to the top mounting holes, and it blows out the top. The issue is that when the fans spin up high (I'd say like 1700rpm+) one of the bars running down the top cage panel starts to vibrate. I'm guessing its because the cage just doesnt fit very tightly against the bars (you can easily flex all the plastic bars on the top cage back and forth if you want, and even lift them a bit). But anyways, when it does this, if I just apply slight pressure to the bar, the vibration stops. So now my question is, what can I do as a perma fix? I was thinking maybe take the cage off and put some superglue on the cage part that makes contact with the bar so it'd stay attached to the cage and wouldn't vibrate, or maybe put a very small piece of 3M inbetween the bar and the cage since it's kind of foamy, and then that'd mitigate the vibrations since it wouldn't just be plastic against metal then.
> 
> I can include a picture of exactly what I mean if anyone wonders what I'm talking about, I'm not sure I explained it the best. But anyways, if anyone has any suggestions, let me know, cause the vibrating is annoying
> 
> Also, this doesn't seem like something an RMA would fix. I'm pretty sure all the cages are like this from looking at how it's attached on the underside


The beginning of the problem is that the fan is spreading vibrations at all. I can't feel my fans vibrating anywhere I put my finger on except for on the fan itself. How do I mitigate the vibrations so well?

First off, I am using Cougar Vortex fans which has rubber edges. But I am also using this:

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31dpIU3sGIL.jpg

For every fan anywhere. It is a bit of a pain to mount them properly but as long as they are between you woon't have any vibration issues. Make sure not to tighten the screwa too much. The more your compress the rubber, the more it will pass on vibrations. I just slightly tighten it so that it doesn't move and won't inscrew itself.

The caseplastic is very flimsy mounted and will make noise if it gets the chance to, so RMA wouldn't solve anything really.


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyphol*
> 
> The beginning of the problem is that the fan is spreading vibrations at all. I can't feel my fans vibrating anywhere I put my finger on except for on the fan itself. How do I mitigate the vibrations so well?
> 
> First off, I am using Cougar Vortex fans which has rubber edges. But I am also using this:
> 
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31dpIU3sGIL.jpg
> 
> For every fan anywhere. It is a bit of a pain to mount them properly but as long as they are between you woon't have any vibration issues. Make sure not to tighten the screwa too much. The more your compress the rubber, the more it will pass on vibrations. I just slightly tighten it so that it doesn't move and won't inscrew itself.
> 
> The caseplastic is very flimsy mounted and will make noise if it gets the chance to, so RMA wouldn't solve anything really.


The fans have rubber edges and I'm using washers. The problem is that the cage makes contact with the fan at one point, and when it spins up high enough the cage vibrates, causing the loose bar running down it to vibrate. It only happens with one bar. The problem isnt the fan, its the cage making contact with the fan and the bar on the cage not being secured properly.

No other fans cause this, and none of the other bars cause this. Loosening/tightening everything doesnt make a difference, the cage still makes contact. So, like I said, I need some way to secure the bar down, whether it's superglue or mitigating the vibrations between the bar and the cage somehow. I'm not interested in other fans or mounting it differently


----------



## Baltazar

Not finnished ...


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranviper*


Beautiful, that's a Corsair Air 240 right?


----------



## jameyscott

Builds arre looking great guys but please use the spoiler feature if you are including a lot of photos. Much easier to view that way on mobile.


----------



## Godleigh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> The fans have rubber edges and I'm using washers. The problem is that the cage makes contact with the fan at one point, and when it spins up high enough the cage vibrates, causing the loose bar running down it to vibrate. It only happens with one bar. The problem isnt the fan, its the cage making contact with the fan and the bar on the cage not being secured properly.
> 
> No other fans cause this, and none of the other bars cause this. Loosening/tightening everything doesnt make a difference, the cage still makes contact. So, like I said, I need some way to secure the bar down, whether it's superglue or mitigating the vibrations between the bar and the cage somehow. I'm not interested in other fans or mounting it differently


A rubber gasket will be your best bet. I can't imagine why you have anything touching your fans though.


----------



## Skye12977

I offically pulled the trigger on the Gigabyte motherboard I wanted.
I was able to get the motherboard cheaper than newegg, so I'm very happy about that.

Might wait until next semester to purchase the 240 air


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Godleigh*
> 
> A rubber gasket will be your best bet. I can't imagine why you have anything touching your fans though.


Rubber gasket? And it's not on purpose obviously.. The top grill just makes contact with the center of the fan for whatever reason


----------



## ranviper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Beautiful, that's a Corsair Air 240 right?


Yes sir. Loving it so far.


----------



## cyphol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> The fans have rubber edges and I'm using washers. The problem is that the cage makes contact with the fan at one point, and when it spins up high enough the cage vibrates, causing the loose bar running down it to vibrate. It only happens with one bar. The problem isnt the fan, its the cage making contact with the fan and the bar on the cage not being secured properly.
> 
> No other fans cause this, and none of the other bars cause this. Loosening/tightening everything doesnt make a difference, the cage still makes contact. So, like I said, I need some way to secure the bar down, whether it's superglue or mitigating the vibrations between the bar and the cage somehow. I'm not interested in other fans or mounting it differently


I didn't ask you to exchange the fans or mount it differently, I was just pointing out what I was using for comparisons. Those rubber squares worked very well for me, but if they won't cover the area that is making contact with the fan then just use a piece of foam.


----------



## cyphol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Rubber gasket? And it's not on purpose obviously.. The top grill just makes contact with the center of the fan for whatever reason


How on earth can the top grill make contact with the center of your fan? There is plenty of clearance between the fan and the grill, mine aren't even close to the grill,


----------



## mwsantos88256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Hey guys, been loving my 540 so far, but I've been having a minor problem lately and I was wondering if you guys could suggest anything
> 
> I have an h100i in push pull attached to the top mounting holes, and it blows out the top. The issue is that when the fans spin up high (I'd say like 1700rpm+) one of the bars running down the top cage panel starts to vibrate. I'm guessing its because the cage just doesnt fit very tightly against the bars (you can easily flex all the plastic bars on the top cage back and forth if you want, and even lift them a bit). But anyways, when it does this, if I just apply slight pressure to the bar, the vibration stops. So now my question is, what can I do as a perma fix? I was thinking maybe take the cage off and put some superglue on the cage part that makes contact with the bar so it'd stay attached to the cage and wouldn't vibrate, or maybe put a very small piece of 3M inbetween the bar and the cage since it's kind of foamy, and then that'd mitigate the vibrations since it wouldn't just be plastic against metal then.
> 
> I can include a picture of exactly what I mean if anyone wonders what I'm talking about, I'm not sure I explained it the best. But anyways, if anyone has any suggestions, let me know, cause the vibrating is annoying
> 
> Also, this doesn't seem like something an RMA would fix. I'm pretty sure all the cages are like this from looking at how it's attached on the underside


TBH, I had the same issue. I just turned the RPM of my fans down. I think the superglue or foam might help. I assume its a mix between the forced air flow and pressure from the fans causing the mesh to vibrate.


----------



## Wooks

Anyone have any knowledge / guides on mods / casing for 3.5" HDDs?

Using the two hot swap brackets down the bottom but they look fugly.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wooks*
> 
> Anyone have any knowledge / guides on mods / casing for 3.5" HDDs?
> 
> Using the two hot swap brackets down the bottom but they look fugly.


In all honesty the best way is to cover the HDDs to make it look a little more sleek.


----------



## Wooks

I have seen some covered, if anyone has specifics on what materials they use
and the tools / method to cut or mould it would be appreciated.

Not much of a diy crafter but the hdd situation is motivating me to try.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wooks*
> 
> I have seen some covered, if anyone has specifics on what materials they use
> and the tools / method to cut or mould it would be appreciated.
> 
> Not much of a diy crafter but the hdd situation is motivating me to try.


Although it was a bit expensive (I think it was under 40$) someplace was selling the piece that would fit in there perfectly. I don't know where that was, it was a few months back....


----------



## iRoddazzz

water cooling's complete, no leaks which i'm very happy about.









here's some pictures.

runs supers quiet and cool and looks amazing









temps before:
gpu
idle 34c*
under load 67c*

cpu
idle 30c*
full load 46c*

after watercooling:
gpu overclocked from 875Mhz to 1050Mhz
idle 21c*
full load 33c*

cpu overclocked from 3.5Ghz to 4.2Ghz
idle 15c*
full load 24c*

let me know what you guys think...


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRoddazzz*


Beautiful


----------



## iRoddazzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> Beautiful


Thanks


----------



## orndorf77

I currently have a alphacool st30 360mm front radiator and a alphacool st30 240mm top radiator in my corsair air 540 . I have the tubes from my top 240mm radiator running from the top back of my case to my cpu block as shown in the picture



will my corsair air 540 support a alphacool st30 140mm radiator on the rear of my case with the way my top 240mm radiator is mounted with the tubes running from the top back of my case ? or will I have to flip my top 240mm radiator around so the tubes are running from the top front of my case ? I want to run a tube from my top 240mm radiator in to my cpu block and a tube out of my cpu block in to my 140mm rear radiator and a tube running out from my rear 140mm radiator in to my gpu blocks ? I am planning on mounting my rear 140mm radiator with the fittings upside down towards the bottom of my case like the way I have my front 360mm radiator . will I be able to do this with my top radiator the way it is ? or will I have to flip my top radiator around so I have the tubes running from the top front of my case ?


----------



## treadstone

I'm, currently loading software getting my Air 240 ready to take over my workstation,

I will have pictures soon......

*MY Air 240 RIG CPuZ*

I went with red fans to match the red and black Asus RAMPAGE IV GENE
Plus i fit my MSI R9 290 Lightning looks fantastic with the red lit up lettering.
I also found some pcie power connectors that work well and now doesn't touch the top window.









I'll be taking it off my build station and posting some pictures of it tomorrow.....
I am so excited to start using it, and downgrading my current system for my wife
and slipping in the Air 240.... *wahooooooo*


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRoddazzz*


Not usually fan of green but that is epic









Cheers.


----------



## smithydan

The only thing needed to make that complete is changing the xspc block light.


----------



## treadstone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> The only thing needed to make that complete is changing the xspc block light.


+1 on that.

I am doing my next build with a Air 540 with green lighting, i have a bunch of green fans so i want to use them
so it will be interesting to see how they look, i was waiting for MSI to do their color Z97's but that is a pipe dream now

but who needs that board anyway...

that system rocks and if you green light that xspc block it will top it off!

nice job!



Spoiler: Warning: Green Spoiler!


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treadstone*
> 
> +1 on that.
> 
> I am doing my next build with a Air 540 with green lighting, i have a bunch of green fans so i want to use them
> so it will be interesting to see how they look, i was waiting for MSI to do their color Z97's but that is a pipe dream now
> 
> but who needs that board anyway...
> 
> that system rocks and if you green light that xspc block it will top it off!
> 
> nice job!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Green Spoiler!


hmmmmm. Not sure if I regret buying the z87 Gigabyte M-Atx board now
e) I would love it if they made a mini-itx MPower


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treadstone*
> 
> +1 on that.
> 
> I am doing my next build with a Air 540 with green lighting, i have a bunch of green fans so i want to use them
> so it will be interesting to see how they look, i was waiting for MSI to do their color Z97's but that is a pipe dream now
> 
> but who needs that board anyway...
> 
> that system rocks and if you green light that xspc block it will top it off!
> 
> nice job!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Green Spoiler!


That board would do it for sure


----------



## Godleigh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Rubber gasket? And it's not on purpose obviously.. The top grill just makes contact with the center of the fan for whatever reason


Do you mean the top mesh grill that is part of the case? Surely you could just bend it out of the way.


----------



## iRoddazzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> The only thing needed to make that complete is changing the xspc block light.


if you was referring to me, i was considering the same thing but i have some 5050 rgb leds in my case and when they are blue the UV green liquid goes really solid green like slime







but when i put green on the liquid goes clear but i like it as it is.
thanks for the input anyway


----------



## DiceAir

I have 2x cooler master 140xl coolers. running only 1 on my gpu for now doing the other one later and the noise is unbearable. is their a way of reducing noise in this case. Was thinking of acoustic foam or maybe as corsair if they can provide me with the same panel as the non window side. I'm not looking to get as low as can just enough to get rid of the whine coming from the pump. So do you guys think it should help if I use sound dampening/acoustic foam? Is their a diy solution out there. I'm not to worried if this will make my temps rise my 10C as my temps is rather low. CPU @ 65C when playing demanding games and gpu at 51C @ 60% pump speed. If I can get the noise down I might be able to run my pump at 100% all the time and get temps down even more.


----------



## iRoddazzz

im thinking about buying a new monitor and im not sure what to get HELP!


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRoddazzz*
> 
> im thinking about buying a new monitor and im not sure what to get HELP!


AOC U3477PQU 21:9 3440x1440 34" monitor. It is absolutly EPIC!
Review here: http://www.kitguru.net/peripherals/monitors/zardon/aoc-u3477pqu-34-inch-3440x1440-ips-review/


----------



## iRoddazzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> AOC U3477PQU 21:9 3440x1440 34" monitor. It is absolutly EPIC!
> Review here: http://www.kitguru.net/peripherals/monitors/zardon/aoc-u3477pqu-34-inch-3440x1440-ips-review/


look nice but i was looking at getting 144hz refresh rate monitors with G-sync, and a vesa 100x100 mounting

http://www.uk.insight.com/en-gb/productinfo/monitors-and-displays/0003475295-00000001


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> AOC U3477PQU 21:9 3440x1440 34" monitor. It is absolutly EPIC!
> Review here: http://www.kitguru.net/peripherals/monitors/zardon/aoc-u3477pqu-34-inch-3440x1440-ips-review/


I think you posted in the wrong thread. This is regarding the air540 and not monitors.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRoddazzz*
> 
> look nice but i was looking at getting 144hz refresh rate monitors with G-sync, and a vesa 100x100 mounting
> 
> http://www.uk.insight.com/en-gb/productinfo/monitors-and-displays/0003475295-00000001


Ahh, ok. The monitor you linked is nice but a tad expensive for 1080p. I'm sure I've seen cheaper 144hz monitors out there, not sure if the had Gsync though.

I guess your budget is around the £400 mark?

Edit:: heres some G sync monitors on Scan.co.uk http://www.scan.co.uk/shop/computer-hardware/all/monitors-tvs/monitors-g-sync
Pretty decent prices, plus i value Scan.co.uk alot, their customer service is brilliant. (my experiance anyway)


----------



## XtremeOcD

for a nice 144hz 24" monitor i would suggest the Asus VG248QE. just got mine and it is sweet. You can add the g-sync kit at a later date if you wanted, but for a 1080p monitor you won't find much better if any. Highly recommended


----------



## iRoddazzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Ahh, ok. The monitor you linked is nice but a tad expensive for 1080p. I'm sure I've seen cheaper 144hz monitors out there, not sure if the had Gsync though.
> 
> I guess your budget is around the £400 mark?
> 
> Edit:: heres some G sync monitors on Scan.co.uk http://www.scan.co.uk/shop/computer-hardware/all/monitors-tvs/monitors-g-sync
> Pretty decent prices, plus i value Scan.co.uk alot, their customer service is brilliant. (my experiance anyway)


with the monitor i linked it also has 3d which is was thinking of getting the 3d nvidia kit play some games on see if its worth it







the reason im picking 1080p is that the fps of other resolutions drops alot of the fps but then again if im using g sync the frame rate would be a 60 so i might trey and find a bigger resolution monitor


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRoddazzz*
> 
> with the monitor i linked it also has 3d which is was thinking of getting the 3d nvidia kit play some games on see if its worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the reason im picking 1080p is that the fps of other resolutions drops alot of the fps but then again if im using g sync the frame rate would be a 60 so i might trey and find a bigger resolution monitor


There is a 1440p gsync in the scan link I posted earlier. Dont think its 144hz though


----------



## iRoddazzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> There is a 1440p gsync in the scan link I posted earlier. Dont think its 144hz though


no its a 60hz i dont think there is any monitors like the acer one in a bigger resolution

infact they do, perfect gaming monitor ever, bit pricey for me though

http://www.uk.insight.com/en-gb/apps/productpresentation/index.php?alert=categoryresults&product_id=0003475084-00000001


----------



## Duality92

This will most likely be the best place to ask this, but can the air 240 or 540 accommodate two 280mm radiators (34mm thick EX280) in push/pull?


----------



## iRoddazzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> This will most likely be the best place to ask this, but can the air 240 or 540 accommodate two 280mm radiators (34mm thick EX280) in push/pull?


depends on how long your graphics card is. but you should be able to. i know if you have a 360 and 280 they will not fit but a 360 and 240 like mine will fit.


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRoddazzz*
> 
> depends on how long your graphics card is. but you should be able to. i know if you have a 360 and 280 they will not fit but a 360 and 240 like mine will fit.


msi 280x


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> This will most likely be the best place to ask this, but can the air 240 or 540 accommodate two 280mm radiators (34mm thick EX280) in push/pull?


Best bet would be the air 540 as the air 240 only supports 240mm rads, with 1 being accepted with MATX board and two being accepted with MITX board.


----------



## Trickbeatz

Hey guys I'm just wondering if there's any way if all to fit a H100i at the top of an Air 240, be it choice of motherboard, modding, etc?


----------



## treadstone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trickbeatz*
> 
> Hey guys I'm just wondering if there's any way if all to fit a H100i at the top of an Air 240, be it choice of motherboard, modding, etc?


HI, I use a H100i on the front of my Air 240 with a mATX board and a monster MSI R9 290 Lightning Video card.
it works great,

I also put a slim fan doing air input on the video card side and have a red led corsair quiet mounted on the other side/the board side of the case pulling air out along with 2 80mm fans, i feel it pulls the cool air over the video card and out the other side of the case keeping he card and board cool...
Plus the H100i pulling in air from the front.

I also mounted a 80mm fan in the bottom, took out the hard drive cage to keep the bottom cool and the PS pulls the air out.

pic's coming soon, i am just installing software now.. and will switch it with this machine for my daily driver in the next day or 2///









there were so many fans i mounted a fan controller in the bottom, so if i need to adjust any fan speeds i just got to take off the bottom plate and
do my adjusting... it worked out great.


----------



## mazui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trickbeatz*
> 
> Hey guys I'm just wondering if there's any way if all to fit a H100i at the top of an Air 240, be it choice of motherboard, modding, etc?


I don't think so. There's just enough room for a pair of 25mm fans on the inside without hitting the motherboard. The only way would be to remove the top panel and mount the radiator or the fans externally. Plenty of room though for a 120mm rad.

Anyways, I've had my 240 up and running since Monday night and so far so good. Barely audible with the H100i and Deepcool fans, I wouldn't be able to hear it at all if I didn't have it on my desk. Certainly quieter than my laptop I've been using. I decided to run it window-up so that the bottom fans wouldn't be restricted, and everything stays cool even with the H100i set up as intake; the 2x bottom/2x top fans do a nice job of moving air through the box.

I'll get some pictures after I get my EVGA 970 backplate and lighting setup.


----------



## mytquinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> This will most likely be the best place to ask this, but can the air 240 or 540 accommodate two 280mm radiators (34mm thick EX280) in push/pull?


I think to use 2 280mm rads you would have to modify the mounts on the top and front. The top you would want to move the mount out towards the panel more to allow room for the motherboard connectors/ram and the front you would want to move the mounts towards the bottom of the case to allow clearance for the top rad/fans. Still not 100% sure you would be able to fit everything in push pull. May have to leave a fan off for clearance. It's probably doable, but a 240 top and 360/280 in the front would be a much easier way to go. If you look at pics of cases with 240/360 you'll see how close they are at the top front corner. The 280s would be even tighter there.


----------



## treadstone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trickbeatz*
> 
> Hey guys I'm just wondering if there's any way if all to fit a H100i at the top of an Air 240, be it choice of motherboard, modding, etc?


ahhh, i get it, you were talking about running it window on the side......
but i figured the only way to really run it is window up, which makes the front the place for the 100i, I totally agree with *"mazui"* that window up you can get optimal air flow.


----------



## BranField

Does anyone know if corsair can supply me with a replacement front panel for my white 540 as I appear to have badly scratched it while bleeding my loop? It's the front right range with the 5.25 bays


----------



## acroback

I have a Carbide Air 240 Case.

I ordered a Corsair H100 (not the H100i).

Will the Rad fit on front?


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acroback*
> 
> I have a Carbide Air 240 Case.
> 
> I ordered a Corsair H100 (not the H100i).
> 
> Will the Rad fit on front?


yup, easy as peezy.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BranField*
> 
> Does anyone know if corsair can supply me with a replacement front panel for my white 540 as I appear to have badly scratched it while bleeding my loop? It's the front right range with the 5.25 bays


http://www.corsair.com/en/cases/case-parts-and-accessories?accmodel=540|

That is where it should be but it is not, so message corsair george here and see what he can do or tell you what to do.


----------



## acroback

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> yup, easy as peezy.


Thanks


----------



## orndorf77

do you think corsair should come out with a corsair air 640 or 740 a full tower version of the air 540 ?

I like my corsair air 540 I just wish it was able to support thicker front 360mm radiators and maybe a front 480mm radiator or 420mm radiator . I think corsair should make a full tower version of the air 540 that will be taller and deeper . and they should put a mounting spot for pump + reservoir combos behind the motherboard with out making the case any more wide . the width of the air 540 is perfect . it is just the height and the depth and a mounting spot for pump + res that I would want to see if they made a full tower version of the air 540


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> do you think corsair should come out with a corsair air 640 or 740 a full tower version of the air 540 ?
> 
> I like my corsair air 540 I just wish it was able to support thicker front 360mm radiators and maybe a front 480mm radiator or 420mm radiator . I think corsair should make a full tower version of the air 540 that will be taller and deeper . and they should put a mounting spot for pump + reservoir combos behind the motherboard with out making the case any more wide . the width of the air 540 is perfect . it is just the height and the depth and a mounting spot for pump + res that I would want to see if they made a full tower version of the air 540


I am definitely intrigued, and I am starting to come up with ideas. I'll try to post them after I get out of class.


----------



## AMod93174

I have a quick question for owners of the Air 240.

I'm looking at buying the case because of too many reasons, however Corsair's site lists the max gpu clearance at 290mm
This is a problem because I was also looking at buying a Gigabyte gtx 970 g1, which has a length of 312mm

Could any owner of the air 240 measure gpu clearance with and without the bottom front fan? Asking because I don't want to have to cram a gpu in there/ have to return it.


----------



## Skye12977

Seems like I might have gotten a DOA motherboard








Can't even get my motherboard to stay on for a few seconds.


----------



## mazui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMod93174*
> 
> I have a quick question for owners of the Air 240.
> 
> I'm looking at buying the case because of too many reasons, however Corsair's site lists the max gpu clearance at 290mm
> This is a problem because I was also looking at buying a Gigabyte gtx 970 g1, which has a length of 312mm
> 
> Could any owner of the air 240 measure gpu clearance with and without the bottom front fan? Asking because I don't want to have to cram a gpu in there/ have to return it.


Rough measurement shows ~310mm with an H100i up front. G1 should definitely fit if you are just running fans, and I think it is narrow enough to clear the side window as well.


----------



## Cubelia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMod93174*
> 
> I have a quick question for owners of the Air 240.
> 
> I'm looking at buying the case because of too many reasons, however Corsair's site lists the max gpu clearance at 290mm
> This is a problem because I was also looking at buying a Gigabyte gtx 970 g1, which has a length of 312mm
> 
> Could any owner of the air 240 measure gpu clearance with and without the bottom front fan? Asking because I don't want to have to cram a gpu in there/ have to return it.






see 3:58

You can definitely fit the card without a rad.

A 120mm fan is usually 25mm wide,without the fan,the clearance should be 350mm.


----------



## BranField

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en/cases/case-parts-and-accessories?accmodel=540|
> 
> That is where it should be but it is not, so message corsair george here and see what he can do or tell you what to do.


Thanks for that, I will keep an eye on the store. Now I have put my PC on place you can't really see the scratches much but I know they are there and it's bugging me. I will shoot him a message and see what he says


----------



## jakizidar

Hello guys!

Finally managed to get some better quality shots of my new Air 240 water cooled rig, here's full spec with pictures.

*Main components:*

Corsair Carbide Air 240 Arctic White
Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z
Intel Core i5-2500K
Patriot Viper3 16GB DDR3 1600MHz CL9 9-9-9-24
MSI GTX770 OC 2GB
Samsung 840 EVO 256GB
WD Caviar Black 750GB 2.5" 7200RPM
Cooler Master G550M 80Plus Bronze modular PSU
Intel Dual-Band Wi-Fi Centrino Advanced-N 6205 for Desktop
BitFenix Alchemy Black Sleeved Cable Extensions (24-pin, 8-pin EPS, 8-pin VGA, 6-pin VGA, Audio)
NZXT Blue LED lightning 1m sleeved (I have White LED incoming within a week or so)

*Watercooling components:*

EKWB EK-Supremacy EVO - Nickel
EKWB EK-FC770GTX - Nickel
EKWB EK-FC780GTX Ti Backplate - Black
EKWB EK-DCP 2.2 X-RES incl. Pump
EKWB EK-CoolStream PE 240
EKWB EK-FAN Silent 120-1600 RPM 120mm x 2
EKWB 90/45 connectors & 13/10 fittings
PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tube 13/10mm - black, 1m
EKWB EK-Ekoolant EVO Concentrate, Blood Red - 100ml

This is my first custom loop build ever. Looking back, I'd say I'm pretty happy with the choices I made and how the whole installation went although I would've bought 1 additional 45 degree adapter and mounted it on CPU waterblock outlet so the tubing going from CPU > GPU would look better. The radiator barely fits inside this case, the bottom fan mounting holes are just a little bit off so the whole thing has been held on to chassis by only 4 screws from top fan. Unfortunately I forgot to take a picture of it so you could see exactly how it looks like, but I'll try to do it in near future. As for GPU clearance, as it can be seen on a couple of pictures, FC terminal (which is exactly 1" high) is actually touching/slightly pushing the side window - if it was like 1-2mm higher I don't think I would be able to close the side (windowed) panel without scratching it. As for the fans, they're definitely not silent at 12V, so I've connected them to two 7V molex adapters and now I can barely hear them. Pump/res combo on the other hand is slightly more audible (@12V) compared to fans but the whole system is still very quiet compared to my previous system (Silverstone Fortress FT03 + H80i). At the moment I've settled on blue LED lightning from NZXT which looks decent (not very bright compared to BitFenix Alchemy White LED), however I've ordered the white version of the LED lightning and I'm hoping it will look better with this choice of components.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

































As always, any suggestions or questions are welcome









Cheers!


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakizidar*
> 
> Hello guys!
> 
> Finally managed to get some better quality shots of my new Air 240 water cooled rig, here's full spec with pictures.
> 
> *Main components:*
> 
> Corsair Carbide Air 240 Arctic White
> Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z
> Intel Core i5-2500K
> Patriot Viper3 16GB DDR3 1600MHz CL9 9-9-9-24
> MSI GTX770 OC 2GB
> Samsung 840 EVO 256GB
> WD Caviar Black 750GB 2.5" 7200RPM
> Cooler Master G550M 80Plus Bronze modular PSU
> Intel Dual-Band Wi-Fi Centrino Advanced-N 6205 for Desktop
> BitFenix Alchemy Black Sleeved Cable Extensions (24-pin, 8-pin EPS, 8-pin VGA, 6-pin VGA, Audio)
> NZXT Blue LED lightning 1m sleeved (I have White LED incoming within a week or so)
> 
> *Watercooling components:*
> 
> EKWB EK-Supremacy EVO - Nickel
> EKWB EK-FC770GTX - Nickel
> EKWB EK-FC780GTX Ti Backplate - Black
> EKWB EK-DCP 2.2 X-RES incl. Pump
> EKWB EK-CoolStream PE 240
> EKWB EK-FAN Silent 120-1600 RPM 120mm x 2
> EKWB 90/45 connectors & 13/10 fittings
> PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT Tube 13/10mm - black, 1m
> EKWB EK-Ekoolant EVO Concentrate, Blood Red - 100ml
> 
> This is my first custom loop build ever. Looking back, I'd say I'm pretty happy with the choices I made and how the whole installation went although I would've bought 1 additional 45 degree adapter and mounted it on CPU waterblock outlet so the tubing going from CPU > GPU would look better. The radiator barely fits inside this case, the bottom fan mounting holes are just a little bit off so the whole thing has been held on to chassis by only 4 screws from top fan. Unfortunately I forgot to take a picture of it so you could see exactly how it looks like, but I'll try to do it in near future. As for GPU clearance, as it can be seen on a couple of pictures, FC terminal (which is exactly 1" high) is actually touching/slightly pushing the side window - if it was like 1-2mm higher I don't think I would be able to close the side (windowed) panel without scratching it. As for the fans, they're definitely not silent at 12V, so I've connected them to two 7V molex adapters and now I can barely hear them. Pump/res combo on the other hand is slightly more audible (@12V) compared to fans but the whole system is still very quiet compared to my previous system (Silverstone Fortress FT03 + H80i). At the moment I've settled on blue LED lightning from NZXT which looks decent (not very bright compared to BitFenix Alchemy White LED), however I've ordered the white version of the LED lightning and I'm hoping it will look better with this choice of components.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, any suggestions or questions are welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


What a gorgeous build!


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakizidar*
> 
> Hello guys!
> 
> As always, any suggestions or questions are welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


What are your temps with that one rad?


----------



## Decade

Got a little creative with my Air 240 today...



(For those who can't see the difference, I painted the black metal mesh a very subtle purple)


----------



## jakizidar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> What a gorgeous build!


Thanks buddy!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> What are your temps with that one rad?


I'll run some benchmarks over the weekend so I'll let you know exactly, ok?


----------



## smithydan

Cool buddy, thanks.


----------



## orndorf77

I am getting a new power supply for my corsair air 540 . and I currently have a pump + reservoir mounted on top of the ssd cage that is above the power supply . will I have to flush my entire loop and disconnect the tubing going from my front 360mm radiator to the pump + reservoir ? or do you think i will be able to squeeze in the new power supply with all the tubes intact ?


----------



## mwsantos88256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I am getting a new power supply for my corsair air 540 . and I currently have a pump + reservoir mounted on top of the ssd cage that is above the power supply . will I have to flush my entire loop and disconnect the tubing going from my front 360mm radiator to the pump + reservoir ? or do you think i will be able to squeeze in the new power supply with all the tubes intact ?


Should be fine as long as no tubes are in the way to the left of your current PSU. You dont have to remove the SSD cage to change the PSU.


----------



## orndorf77

i am getting a new power supply for my corsair air 540 . and i currently have a pump + reservoir mounted on top of the ssd cage that is above the power supply . will i have to flush my entire loop and disconnect the tubing going from my front 360mm radiator to the pump + reservoir to install the new power supply ? or do you think i will be able to squeeze in the new power supply with the tubes intact ?


----------



## mytquinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> i am getting a new power supply for my corsair air 540 . and i currently have a pump + reservoir mounted on top of the ssd cage that is above the power supply . will i have to flush my entire loop and disconnect the tubing going from my front 360mm radiator to the pump + reservoir to install the new power supply ? or do you think i will be able to squeeze in the new power supply with the tubes intact ?


Once you get all the existing cables out of the way you should be ok. Will it be easier? Only one way to find out.
I'd probably remove the ssd's before I attempt it, since if a tube where to come loose that is where the water from pump will drain.


----------



## Skye12977

I bought the 240 air off from Newegg for 90$ shipped. I hate myself.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mytquinn*
> 
> Once you get all the existing cables out of the way you should be ok. Will it be easier? Only one way to find out.
> I'd probably remove the ssd's before I attempt it, since if a tube where to come loose that is where the water from pump will drain.


ya I noticed that compression fittings get loose when moving tubes around especially angled swivel compression fittings more so then barbs . if I had all barbs I wouldn't worry about tubes coming loose as long as the tubes were clamped properly . there is about 1 inch and a half of slack in the tube going from my front 360mm to the reservoir and there is about a 1 inch and a half of slack in the tube going from the pump to the top radiator . do you think I should order a bottle of liquid coolant just incase I do have to flush my loop to get the old power supply out and the new power supply in ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I bought the 240 air off from Newegg for 90$ shipped. I hate myself.


why do you hate your self $89.99 is the price the air 240 goes for and you probably saved money on tax depending on where you live . how did you get the air 240 shipped and every thing for $90 ? computer cases at newegg.com are not shoprunner eligible


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I bought the 240 air off from Newegg for 90$ shipped. I hate myself.


why do you hate your self $89.99 is the price the air 240 goes for and you probably saved money on tax depending on where you live . how did you get the air 240 shipped and every thing for $90 ? computer cases at newegg.com are not shoprunner eligible


----------



## tictoc

I posted a few teaser pics of my build in this thread awhile back. I am stuffing 2 builds into my Air 540.



Spoiler: Here are a few pics of the build with the loop installed.


----------



## mytquinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I posted a few teaser pics of my build in this thread awhile back. I am stuffing 2 builds into my Air 540.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Here are a few pics of the build with the loop installed.


Looks interesting. Really curious to see the wiring with two PSUs. Thinking of doing a Nuc in the 5.25 bays in mine. Those will run off a single molex so not as much of a space requirement.


----------



## mytquinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> ya I noticed that compression fittings get loose when moving tubes around especially angled swivel compression fittings more so then barbs . if I had all barbs I wouldn't worry about tubes coming loose as long as the tubes were clamped properly . there is about 1 inch and a half of slack in the tube going from my front 360mm to the reservoir and there is about a 1 inch and a half of slack in the tube going from the pump to the top radiator . do you think I should order a bottle of liquid coolant just incase I do have to flush my loop to get the old power supply out and the new power supply in ?


Looks like your running clear fluid, why not distilled water? It's cheap and with a little silver or pt nuke in the loop your set to go.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mytquinn*
> 
> Looks like your running clear fluid, why not distilled water? It's cheap and with a little silver or pt nuke in the loop your set to go.


i am still new to liquid cooling . i don't know any thing about fluids . i just know the pre mixed fluid i am using has every thing i need in it . if i was to use distilled water , would a silver coil be all i have have to add to it ? or is there some thing else i would have to add to the distilled water ?


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> why do you hate your self $89.99 is the price the air 240 goes for and you probably saved money on tax depending on where you live . how did you get the air 240 shipped and every thing for $90 ? computer cases at newegg.com are not shoprunner eligible


Coupon code VIsacheckout removes 10% off your purchase, tax here is 9.5%


----------



## orndorf77

does any one have experience drilling a hole for a fill port in the corsair air 540 ? and if yes is it easy for the drill to go threw the panel ? and what kind of drill bit did you use ? and did you use a vice grip with a piece of wood underneath where you drilled the hole ?


----------



## orndorf77

I know I asked this question before but I changed the fitting going from my bottom graphic card to the radiator and I changed my fan cables to sleeved pwm cables and I changed the molex to floppy that was connected to my sound card to a sleeved one . on a scale from 1 to 10 how does my build look for a everyday build that will not be entered into a contest ?


----------



## thanatosis

Hey guys, been following this thread for a while but only just getting around to asking the question that has been bothering me.
Looking at new fans for my 540 and just wondering if people had opinions on intake fans, for maximum airflow would 2x140mm or 3x120mm be better. Thinking the new noctua fans. Also do top mounted fans make alot of difference with this particular case?


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I know I asked this question before but I changed the fitting going from my bottom graphic card to the radiator and I changed my fan cables to sleeved pwm cables and I changed the molex to floppy that was connected to my sound card to a sleeved one . on a scale from 1 to 10 how does my build look for a everyday build that will not be entered into a contest ?


I feel for a liquid cooled setup it looks better then some people that try to hard to make it look good.
Saying that it does still look plain because there isn't much color.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanatosis*
> 
> Hey guys, been following this thread for a while but only just getting around to asking the question that has been bothering me.
> Looking at new fans for my 540 and just wondering if people had opinions on intake fans, for maximum airflow would 2x140mm or 3x120mm be better. Thinking the new noctua fans. Also do top mounted fans make alot of difference with this particular case?


x3 120mm fans produce more air flow and it will also look better . noctua fans are probably the best fans you can get but they are pretty ugly . are these intake fans for a front radiator or just intake fans for your case ?


----------



## thanatosis

Just intake fans, all air cooled components. The new noctuas actually look nice as they changed from the brown/beige colour scheme to a black/brown scheme.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I feel for a liquid cooled setup it looks better then some people that try to hard to make it look good.
> Saying that it does still look plain because there isn't much color.


I am working on getting custom sleeved cables now . I am getting them in red black and white


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanatosis*
> 
> Just intake fans, all air cooled components. The new noctuas actually look nice as they changed from the brown/beige colour scheme to a black/brown scheme.


I know the fans you are talking about they are still ugly . noctua also make grey and white fans that look ok . if you want nice looking intake fans I would look at the aerocool ds dead silence fans tihey come in all colors and they are cheaper the noctua fans


----------



## Kaneo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I know the fans you are talking about they are still ugly . noctua also make grey and white fans that look ok . if you want nice looking intake fans I would look at the aerocool ds dead silence fans tihey come in all colors and they are cheaper the noctua fans


I have them and they are fantastic in this case. Great highend airflow, very low noise and good looking


----------



## Skye12977

Does anyone have both the 540 and 240 air yet?
I've not seen a picture of them both together (and I hope to be the first).


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Does anyone have both the 540 and 240 air yet?
> I've not seen a picture of them both together (and I hope to be the first).


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*


George looks like a pimp all he needs is a few gold chain


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*


Clearly doesn't Count


----------



## jameyscott

I have both.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I have both.


Don't take a picture of both complete builds next to one another before me!
e) does anyone know the link for the vinyl wrap typically used for cases off ebay?


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I feel for a liquid cooled setup it looks better then some people that try to hard to make it look good.
> Saying that it does still look plain because there isn't much color.


I just ordered , x1 24 pin motherboard cable , x1 8 pin power cable , x2 6 pin pci-e , x2 8 pin pci-e , in red black and white in the default length that the cooler master v1000 cables come with . I ordered them from icemodz.com for $150 with shipping and tracking .


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I just ordered , x1 24 pin motherboard cable , x1 8 pin power cable , x2 6 pin pci-e , x2 8 pin pci-e , in red black and white in the default length that the cooler master v1000 cables come with . I ordered them from icemodz.com for $150 with shipping and tracking .


When I did my wires I just did extensions seeing at the 540 has a lot of room for cables in the back.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> When I did my wires I just did extensions seeing at the 540 has a lot of room for cables in the back.


the back of my motherboard is cluttered with cables . i did not have zip ties to tie down any cables . and i did not bother with getting zip ties because no one looks behind the motherboard any way . I did not get extensions because I read that extensions produce heat and there not as efficient


[*]
[*]
[*]


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> the back of my motherboard is cluttered with cables . i did not have zip ties to tie down any cables . and i did not bother with getting zip ties because no one looks behind the motherboard any way . I did not get extensions because I read that extensions produce heat and there not as efficient
> 
> 
> [*]
> [*]
> [*]


ah okay, my looks close to that but I do use zip ties.

on an off note, I might win the award for the oldest spec'd system in a 240 air by the end of this week lol


----------



## starjammer

Somewhere down the line I'd like to convert the right panel of my 540 to a windowed one, and try to showcase the back of the motherboard area as well, so I'm planning on how to keep it tidy. So far it seems there is no simple plan to accomplish this.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> Somewhere down the line I'd like to convert the right panel of my 540 to a windowed one, and try to showcase the back of the motherboard area as well, so I'm planning on how to keep it tidy. So far it seems there is no simple plan to accomplish this.


The side panels are interchangeable, so you can just order a windowed left panel straight from Corsair. Here's a link for the US Corsair shop: Left Windowed Side Panel. Not sure where you would have to order from in the Phillipines, but you would be hard pressed to make a windowed panel for less than the $20 that Corsair charges.

I will have windowed panels on both sides of my case.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> Somewhere down the line I'd like to convert the right panel of my 540 to a windowed one, and try to showcase the back of the motherboard area as well, so I'm planning on how to keep it tidy. So far it seems there is no simple plan to accomplish this.


a rite side windowed panel would be nice if you have sleeved cables and a pump + reservoir mounted back there . you could also put led lights back there . you could make it look neet if you made a shroud that you could tuck some cables behind. and cover where the cables come out of the power supply . and you could decorate the shroud with stickers . you could also get the shroud air brushed painted with any design you want . if you did all that you mite be able to enter your build onto a competition


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> a rite side windowed panel would be nice if you have sleeved cables and a pump + reservoir mounted back there . you could also put led lights back there . you could make it look neet if you made a shroud that you could tuck some cables behind. and cover where the cables come out of the power supply . and you could decorate the shroud with stickers . you could also get the shroud air brushed painted with any design you want . if you did all that you mite be able to enter your build onto a competition


It's more or less what I was thinking. Basically, the order that I am planning for things would be:

1. Finish ordering all of my custom loop parts, initially for the CPU. I will be putting the pump+reservoir above the PSU. Once the custom loop is done I can finally post a pic here, too.








2. Sleeve my PSU cables, optionally going for a length that is easier to manage in the 540.
3. Get 5m of 5050 LED strip and hook it up to my NZXT Hue LED controller, so I can run it on both left and right parts of the case
4. Get my right panel into windowed mode.
5. Finish off my custom loop to include the GPU (with an extra 360 rad to accommodate it)
6. Possibly re-color it, though so far I like how black it is. Maybe I'll paint my meshes to some really dark shade of blue.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> The side panels are interchangeable, so you can just order a windowed left panel straight from Corsair. Here's a link for the US Corsair shop: Left Windowed Side Panel. Not sure where you would have to order from in the Phillipines, but you would be hard pressed to make a windowed panel for less than the $20 that Corsair charges.
> 
> I will have windowed panels on both sides of my case.


Thanks for that! But wouldn't I need to drill in some holes for the PSU fan? I was initially thinking about taking the right panel, and getting it cut to around the same area of acrylic as the left, but leaving the part where the PSU holes are located intact, such that it hides the PSU. Not that I don't like how my PSU looks, I'm just sure it's going to trigger my OCD is even a small part of the PSU would be visible.


----------



## Skye12977

Seems legit


----------



## BranField

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> does any one have experience drilling a hole for a fill port in the corsair air 540 ? and if yes is it easy for the drill to go threw the panel ? and what kind of drill bit did you use ? and did you use a vice grip with a piece of wood underneath where you drilled the hole ?


i put a fill port in the roof of the case (under the top panel so i didnt ruin the looks of the outside). i just used a step drill bit i got from amazon ( these ones ). First i drilled a pilot hole with a normal metal drill bit and then used these to make it wider. they worked really well and cut through it pretty cleanly and quickley. i did not use and wood or brace at all, just right in the top of the case. You can see what i did on my build log in my sig if you want to see a couple of pics.


----------



## orndorf77

i just ordered a aquacool decoupling sandwich for my ek ddc 3.25 x-res 100 . will i be able to mount my pump + res on top of the decoupling sandwich with out removing my ssd cage in my corsair air 540 ?



this fill port is temporary


----------



## sgtSavage

loving my 540 so far. Going to be rebuilding my entire system in a few days and will post pics for proof. Moving from and 920 to a 4790k!


----------



## dreameer111

Quick question about the 540. Everywhere I look the posted dimensions are 415mm x 332mm x 458mm, but what's the order? Length, height, depth?


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dreameer111*
> 
> Quick question about the 540. Everywhere I look the posted dimensions are 415mm x 332mm x 458mm, but what's the order? Length, height, depth?


Height : 458mm
Depth ( front to back ) : 415mm
Width : 332


----------



## dreameer111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> Height : 458mm
> Depth ( front to back ) : 415mm
> Width : 332


TYVM!


----------



## crawlas

Hey i got a Quick question. I want to put a acrylic sheet on the floor to cover the holes. (i removed the hdd bays) i got the dimensions 372x212. If i order a sheet exactly 372x212 will it fit? Anyone got experience with this?
Thanks.

Edit: like this http://cdn.overclock.net/7/7f/900x900px-LL-7fb67b88_DSCN4732.jpeg


----------



## Tugz

a240 finally came to canada. picked it up today to match the a540. Moving the home server in later today. pictures to come later


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tugz*
> 
> a240 finally came to canada. picked it up today to match the a540. Moving the home server in later today. pictures to come later


Screw you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Does anyone have both the 540 and 240 air yet?
> I've not seen a picture of them both together (and I hope to be the first).


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Screw you.


there there. It'll be okay.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crawlas*
> 
> Hey i got a Quick question. I want to put a acrylic sheet on the floor to cover the holes. (i removed the hdd bays) i got the dimensions 372x212. If i order a sheet exactly 372x212 will it fit? Anyone got experience with this?
> Thanks.
> 
> Edit: like this http://cdn.overclock.net/7/7f/900x900px-LL-7fb67b88_DSCN4732.jpeg


I'd be interested in this also. People make this look so easy but I _know_ I would screw it up left to my own devices


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> I'd be interested in this also. People make this look so easy but I _know_ I would screw it up left to my own devices


it wouldn't be too hard. either cut the hard drive brackets out and bolt in a few small L brackets to the front and back walls to hold it up evenly or just set it right on top of them after bending the edge down to hide the gap. only two possibilities


----------



## Tugz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Screw you.


Sorry. If i knew i would of let u be the first.


----------



## Tugz

finished. Lots of room in the a240 surprisingly.


----------



## jakizidar

Hello again!

Someone asked for temperatures inside my Air 240 with EKWB custom loop.

I've ran some tests over the past several days, here are the results (note: ambient temps in every test was 22C):





IMHO pretty good results on 4.4 and 4.5 overclocks considering we're talking about a single 240x38mm radiator (with two 120mm fans @ 7V) connected to both CPU and GPU waterblocks.

Cheers!


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tugz*
> 
> Sorry. If i knew i would of let u be the first.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> there there. It'll be okay.


I'll still win the award for the first DDR1 platform in the 240 air!


----------



## crawlas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> it wouldn't be too hard. either cut the hard drive brackets out and bolt in a few small L brackets to the front and back walls to hold it up evenly or just set it right on top of them after bending the edge down to hide the gap. only two possibilities


I did cut the brackets out. So now all is left is finding the right size for the acrylic sheet. So if anyone can give me a confirm that a 372x212mm sheet will fit perfect that would be great!


----------



## Skye12977

Can I just say, what if they made a true cube version of the 240?

240 air meets 250d
mATX brushed aluminum

Externally mounted fans or rads


----------



## StuntZA

Hey guys,

New to OCN, joined mainly due to this thread









Finally got my Air 540 and I'm quite pleased with it. Running 2x GTX 980 G1's, an i7 - 4770K on a Z87X-UD5H powered by a HX1050. 1 Rom, 2 Constellation CS 2TB's and 1 SSD.



Just a quick few questions for you A540 Pro's, please:


I'm running a Corsair HX1050 PSU, as you know it lays on it's side. For no reason, it's fans often speed up, even when on idle for about 30 seconds, then goes back to normal speed. this happens evey 15 minutes.
I have the stock fans still in my case and really want to stick with Air Cooling hence the name of the Chassis. However my CPU (i& - 4770K) maxes out on 100*C easily underload and idles on about 50 - 60*C - Any advice concerning this?
Apart from 5.25" - 3.5" conversion bays ( I kinda want to keep my BLU-Ray Drive) what internal options do I have to add 2 more 3.5" HDD's?


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakizidar*
> 
> Hello again!
> 
> Someone asked for temperatures inside my Air 240 with EKWB custom loop.
> 
> IMHO pretty good results on 4.4 and 4.5 overclocks considering we're talking about a single 240x38mm radiator (with two 120mm fans @ 7V) connected to both CPU and GPU waterblocks.
> 
> Cheers!


It was me, thanks. Rep


----------



## appaws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StuntZA*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> New to OCN, joined mainly due to this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my Air 540 and I'm quite pleased with it. Running 2x GTX 980 G1's, an i7 - 4770K on a Z87X-UD5H powered by a HX1050. 1 Rom, 2 Constellation CS 2TB's and 1 SSD.
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick few questions for you A540 Pro's, please:
> 
> 
> I'm running a Corsair HX1050 PSU, as you know it lays on it's side. For no reason, it's fans often speed up, even when on idle for about 30 seconds, then goes back to normal speed. this happens evey 15 minutes.
> I have the stock fans still in my case and really want to stick with Air Cooling hence the name of the Chassis. However my CPU (i& - 4770K) maxes out on 100*C easily underload and idles on about 50 - 60*C - Any advice concerning this?
> Apart from 5.25" - 3.5" conversion bays ( I kinda want to keep my BLU-Ray Drive) what internal options do I have to add 2 more 3.5" HDD's?


I think you should just pick up a nice air cooler. The stock ones are junk, as attested to by your high temps....

You don't have to spend a ton of money...something like the CM 212 Evo would do the trick for about 30 bucks. Slap two quiet static pressure fans on there in push-pull and your temps will be a lot lower.


----------



## appaws

I have a question....

Do any of you know how tall something like one of those EK D5 tops with the 100mm res is in total with a D5 installed in the bottom...?

I already have a D5...and I am thinking of whether or not it would fit in the bottom of my Air540 underneath the GPU on the flat bottom after I modify away the stupid hot-swap bays. Looks like it might be roughly 150mm of room.

I am also intrigued by the poster above who seemed to have a D5 sideways with a little square res next to it....what was that...?


----------



## XtremeOcD

total length of pump and res is 153mm. fits perfect above ssd cage


----------



## Skye12977

Before I post up a of my 240 air, is there anything (both good or bad) that you guys would like me to note


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> it wouldn't be too hard. either cut the hard drive brackets out and bolt in a few small L brackets to the front and back walls to hold it up evenly or just set it right on top of them after bending the edge down to hide the gap. only two possibilities


I think you overestimate my DIY skills







Actually I was after exact measurements for a baseplate, measuring and cutting is not my strong point









Cheers.


----------



## avirex81

Hey guys, i wanted to throw in my setup as well here. I've had this built since the 540 series was still new to the market. I just haven't had the time to get some pics in with my phone.

Here is goes.






This was when i first started testing everything.


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avirex81*
> 
> Hey guys, i wanted to throw in my setup as well here. I've had this built since the 540 series was still new to the market. I just haven't had the time to get some pics in with my phone.
> 
> Here is goes.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was when i first started testing everything.


Nice build! Very good work!


----------



## Godleigh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> I think you overestimate my DIY skills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I was after exact measurements for a baseplate, measuring and cutting is not my strong point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


Measure twice cut once.
It's cheaper to remove material than add it back on.

I'm a fitter machinist, pretty good at measuring and cutting because of those two tips. good luck.


----------



## Cubelia

I just received the package.

Some paint flaws and scuffs.(The original ones were better,at least the finishing was good.)





More scuffs.


Still didn't fit perfectly.



Sorry for being too picky on this,but c'mon this is a Corsair product,and I expected to see better ones.

At least they still look very good if you don't examine it very carefully.(And of course I can live with it.)

Still very pleased to get the replacement.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I got my (black) replacement panels and the only blemish I found is inside the panel. It's a very very small round scratch (about 1 mm), I can live with it since it can't be seen and is hidden when attached.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cubelia*
> 
> I just received the package.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Some paint flaws and scuffs.(The original ones were better,at least the finishing was good.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More scuffs.
> 
> 
> Still didn't fit perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for being too picky on this,but c'mon this is a Corsair product,and I expected to see better ones.
> 
> At least they still look very good if you don't examine it very carefully.(And of course I can live with it.)


Yes, it is a corsair product. If your drive cage tabs dont snap and your front usb cable is long enough...you got a good one.

I dont know what you expect for a <$100 case.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yes, it is a corsair product. If your drive cage tabs dont snap and your front usb cable is long enough...you got a good one.
> 
> I dont know what you expect for a <$100 case.


Not sure you understand that the 240 was based off the 540 air.
Meaning they have more into the 240 than into the 540 air.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cubelia*
> 
> I just received the package.
> 
> Some paint flaws and scuffs.(The original ones were better,at least the finishing was good.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More scuffs.
> 
> 
> Still didn't fit perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for being too picky on this,but c'mon this is a Corsair product,and I expected to see better ones.
> 
> At least they still look very good if you don't examine it very carefully.(And of course I can live with it.)
> 
> Still very pleased to get the replacement.


That being said, Corsair has said that they have had quality issues with their side panels (I didn't receive a band panel with my 240 air).
You could talk to Corsair George about it and get a proper replacement panel.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cubelia*
> 
> I just received the package.
> 
> Some paint flaws and scuffs.(The original ones were better,at least the finishing was good.)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More scuffs.
> 
> 
> Still didn't fit perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for being too picky on this,but c'mon this is a Corsair product,and I expected to see better ones.
> 
> At least they still look very good if you don't examine it very carefully.(And of course I can live with it.)
> 
> Still very pleased to get the replacement.


We'll get that sorted out for you. Submit a request at Corsair.force.com then send me the ticket #. I'll see to it that we process your request right away.


----------



## Skye12977

Does anyone know if Newegg does anything if you purchase a product and they lower the price?
as in 10$ less as well as a 10$ MIR

e) Corsair 240 air for 80$ - 10$ mail in rebate from newegg, ends 11-10


----------



## Exothermic1982

Picked up a 540 air on sale for $114 and used it in my new build. Really liked working with it.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jakizidar

My NZXT white LED lightning just arrived, so I took several photos how it looks inside my Air 240.

Dunno why white looks blue-ish on the photos, but in person it's pure white.

Enjoy!











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Fahrenheit85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakizidar*
> 
> My NZXT white LED lightning just arrived, so I took several photos how it looks inside my Air 240.
> 
> Dunno why white looks blue-ish on the photos, but in person it's pure white.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Got any temps to share with the class?


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fahrenheit85*
> 
> Got any temps to share with the class?


He already posted them


----------



## iRoddazzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StuntZA*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> New to OCN, joined mainly due to this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my Air 540 and I'm quite pleased with it. Running 2x GTX 980 G1's, an i7 - 4770K on a Z87X-UD5H powered by a HX1050. 1 Rom, 2 Constellation CS 2TB's and 1 SSD.
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick few questions for you A540 Pro's, please:
> 
> 
> I'm running a Corsair HX1050 PSU, as you know it lays on it's side. For no reason, it's fans often speed up, even when on idle for about 30 seconds, then goes back to normal speed. this happens evey 15 minutes.
> I have the stock fans still in my case and really want to stick with Air Cooling hence the name of the Chassis. However my CPU (i& - 4770K) maxes out on 100*C easily underload and idles on about 50 - 60*C - Any advice concerning this?
> Apart from 5.25" - 3.5" conversion bays ( I kinda want to keep my BLU-Ray Drive) what internal options do I have to add 2 more 3.5" HDD's?


i did alittle mod on mine but im not sure it will work if you are using the ssd cages.


----------



## avirex81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisw19*
> 
> Nice build! Very good work!


Thanks man! First Water cooling build as well.


----------



## ZombieOnE

MY CORSAIR CARBIDE 240 AIR


----------



## treadstone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieOnE*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY CORSAIR CARBIDE 240 AIR


nice build, got to love this case!


----------



## killacam7478

Finally added a buddy for my iMac display. So now I have two 27" displays (same resolution but different frame, so I have to put a book under one of them to make it the same height). Required me to buy a new graphics card though...but I am happy with the results!


----------



## deadscope

Am I dreaming to fit the following into a 240 air? I'm not too keen on the tight clearance for the GPU pci-e power connectors. The size of the 240 is really appealing but I'm not quite sure that I can fit everything in comfortably. It may be that I would need to look at the 350D. I am downsizing from a 650D and by comparison the 350D doesn't seem too much smaller.

Thoughts welcome

Mobo: Gigabyte GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 Intel Z97 mATX LGA1150 Motherboard
CPU: Intel Devil's Canyon Core i5 4690K 3.50GHz 6MB LGA1150
RAM: Corsair CML16GX3M2A1600C9 Vengeance LP 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3-1600 CL9
PSU: Corsair AX Series AX760 760W Modular Power Supply 80Plus Platinum
Cooler: Corsair Hydro Series H100i Extreme Performance Liquid CPU Cooler
GPU: 2x Gainward GeForce GTX 980 Phantom 4GB


----------



## ANGELPUNISH3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadscope*
> 
> Am I dreaming to fit the following into a 240 air? I'm not too keen on the tight clearance for the GPU pci-e power connectors. The size of the 240 is really appealing but I'm not quite sure that I can fit everything in comfortably. It may be that I would need to look at the 350D. I am downsizing from a 650D and by comparison the 350D doesn't seem too much smaller.
> 
> Thoughts welcome
> 
> Mobo: Gigabyte GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 Intel Z97 mATX LGA1150 Motherboard
> CPU: Intel Devil's Canyon Core i5 4690K 3.50GHz 6MB LGA1150
> RAM: Corsair CML16GX3M2A1600C9 Vengeance LP 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3-1600 CL9
> PSU: Corsair AX Series AX760 760W Modular Power Supply 80Plus Platinum
> Cooler: Corsair Hydro Series H100i Extreme Performance Liquid CPU Cooler
> GPU: 2x Gainward GeForce GTX 980 Phantom 4GB


It will all fit but sli on mATX? Your top card is going to struggle big time.


----------



## deadscope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANGELPUNISH3R*
> 
> It will all fit but sli on mATX? Your top card is going to struggle big time.


Hey man, what will the top card be struggling with exactly?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadscope*
> 
> Hey man, what will the top card be struggling with exactly?


Airflow. That's the case with any matx board, though


----------



## jakizidar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadscope*
> 
> Am I dreaming to fit the following into a 240 air? I'm not too keen on the tight clearance for the GPU pci-e power connectors. The size of the 240 is really appealing but I'm not quite sure that I can fit everything in comfortably. It may be that I would need to look at the 350D. I am downsizing from a 650D and by comparison the 350D doesn't seem too much smaller.
> 
> Thoughts welcome
> 
> GPU: 2x Gainward GeForce GTX 980 Phantom 4GB


There's no way two of those cards will fit inside this case.

Cooler on this model needs 2.5 slots and this case have (as most mATX cases) only 4 slots, so you can slot only one card.

On the other hand, Gainward have regular, non "Phantom" model - Gainward GeForce GTX 980 4GB which takes the usual 2 slots and it's 267mm x 112mm (reference dimensions) plus it's a blower-type card so you shouldn't have any problems with fitting/overheating two of those in this case.

Cheers!


----------



## erase

Will the 540 case fit a Noctua D15 with both fans attached? I use RAM without any fancy heatspeaders, just wondering if the huge fan still needs to be moved upward regardless?


----------



## fredocini

Hello Corsair Carbide Air 540 members. I'm looking at switching out my current case to the Air 540 from my current Fractal Design XL R2. My question is, how audible is the 540 in comparison to Fractal's cases? I am fully aware that the 540 is optimized for airflow and I'm expecting some more noise.

I miss having a window, and I like the design of the 540; I'm hoping that the difference in noise isn't too significant. What has the experience been like for you guys? You can take a look at my sig rig of an idea of what components I will have in the case. I may look into switching my CPU cooler to an H100i/105 or Swifttech AIO.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> Will the 540 case fit a Noctua D15 with both fans attached? I use RAM without any fancy heatspeaders, just wondering if the huge fan still needs to be moved upward regardless?


will fit without a doubt.


----------



## erase

I was going to go water cooling on the CPU only with the 540, but I have figured that a D15 should be just as good using air cooling with the high air flow of the 540. I have no plans to ever bother to water cool the Asus Strix 970 GPU's as they both have decent air coolers on them.

Would a Noutua D15 air cooler perform about the same as a large 280mm AIO water cooler in the 540 due to the case excellent air flow?


----------



## aguyinpa81

Hello again group. Finally got my 540 up and running. On air







. About to start hunting for water cooling parts only have the cpu block so far. XSPC Raystorm. Not because it's the best but because it looks cool lol. Also going to do xspc waterblocks on my 290x cards with aquacomputer backplates and maybe these thermal pads during installation.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1468593/r9-290-x-thermal-pad-upgrade-vrm-temperatures

Cpu and 290x blocks with be white led lit to match my corsair dominator white led memory. I have the silver 540 case so I thought white lighting would look best. Too bad my asus vii gene MB has red in it but oh well. Maybe now I can get to the point lol.

I've been reading and reading on rad setups that my head is starting to hurt. I've settled on alphacool for brand. I was thinking of push/pull but then read that push/push on 30mm rads isn't very beneficial. Seems push/pull setups all have 30mm thick rads. Now seeing how I don't mind fan noise much perhaps I should just go with 45mm thick rads in push. 240mmx45mm up top pushing as exhaust and 360mmx45mm at the front pushing as intake. Then the original 140mm fan at back also as exhaust. K sounds great in theory but I've read if you run a 360 up front and want to do push with your fans that you cannot keep dust filter. That sucks if true. I'd like to keep my dust filer as I have hardwood floors.

So questions are can I run a 360x45mm thick rad with 25mm fan in front pushing and keep dust filter? I don't believe I'll have any issues with clearance with the 240x45mm thick rad up top with fan pushing as exhaust but maybe I will with my AMD XFX Ref 290x cards. They are pretty Damn long lol. Also a few suggestions on which fans to use with 45mm thick rads in push configure would be awesome. Sorry for the long post. Promised myself I wouldn't lol. Thanks for tuning in.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> Hello Corsair Carbide Air 540 members. I'm looking at switching out my current case to the Air 540 from my current Fractal Design XL R2. My question is, how audible is the 540 in comparison to Fractal's cases? I am fully aware that the 540 is optimized for airflow and I'm expecting some more noise.
> 
> I miss having a window, and I like the design of the 540; I'm hoping that the difference in noise isn't too significant. What has the experience been like for you guys? You can take a look at my sig rig of an idea of what components I will have in the case. I may look into switching my CPU cooler to an H100i/105 or Swifttech AIO.


Ngl, moving from the XL R2 to the Air 540 seems like a bit of a downgrade. I own both cases and the XL R2 is a much more rugged case. But I digress..

To answer your question, depending on the fans in your system, the Air 540 will be significantly louder than the R2. I'm not 100% sure what fans you have in the front of your system, but if you use the stock fans in the 540, the noise is not that bad.

Idk just my


----------



## jonnyyxo

Hey there!

I'm planning to buy the Air 240 but I got a simple question: how much space do you have behind, or below (depending on the way you look at it) the mainboard tray? I'm about to get some white-sleeved PSU cable extensions and I was wondering if they fit into the case.
The cables for the 4, 6 and 8 pin ATX plug are 45 cm long and the 24 pin ATX plug is 30 cm long. Is it still possible to hide these behind the mainboard tray? I don't want to sleeve my cables yet and so I'm going for the easier way.

Would be nice if someone could help me out!

Sorry for my bad English, I'm from Germany









Regards, jonny!


----------



## deadscope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakizidar*
> 
> There's no way two of those cards will fit inside this case.
> 
> Cooler on this model needs 2.5 slots and this case have (as most mATX cases) only 4 slots, so you can slot only one card.
> 
> On the other hand, Gainward have regular, non "Phantom" model - Gainward GeForce GTX 980 4GB which takes the usual 2 slots and it's 267mm x 112mm (reference dimensions) plus it's a blower-type card so you shouldn't have any problems with fitting/overheating two of those in this case.
> 
> Cheers!


Thank you for this reply - just what I was looking for.

It looks like the reference card is no longer available and they have moved onto a cooler with a 3 fan design:



Which I guess you would run into the same overheating issues as you would with the phantom.

Next bet is the Gainward 970 that is still available with the reference design - hell of a lot cheaper as well









I currently play on a 27" 2560x1440 monitor with plans to move to 3440x1440 next year as a guide of power I would need.

Still dead set on the 240 air!


----------



## ANGELPUNISH3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadscope*
> 
> Thank you for this reply - just what I was looking for.
> 
> It looks like the reference card is no longer available and they have moved onto a cooler with a 3 fan design:
> 
> 
> 
> Which I guess you would run into the same overheating issues as you would with the phantom.
> 
> Next bet is the Gainward 970 that is still available with the reference design - hell of a lot cheaper as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I currently play on a 27" 2560x1440 monitor with plans to move to 3440x1440 next year as a guide of power I would need.
> 
> Still dead set on the 240 air!


This case just isnt really very good for SLI. Your top card will have one hell of a time try to get air to it. The window of the case will be very close to the side of the gpu so it wont be getting any air from there. and if u have your h100 bringing air in that will be the only source of air flow for the card which will be hot air as its coming through the radiator. If you really need that much power consider a r9 295x2, it cant be that much more then sli 970s. but then you will need to change the h100 to a h80 to fit the rad of the R9 295.


----------



## erase

For the 540 would it be better to get rid of the front dual 140mm fans and replace with triple 120mm fans?

I see the 140mm fan overlapping the side of the inside front case, thus no air flow on the edges anyway, also there is a huge gap top and bottom of the 2x 140mm doubled up. Not to mention the 120mm mounts metal/holes are sticking over the 140mm fans blades.

Would it be better to have 120mm fans the fit the edges of the front for better flow with zero overlap, not only that have 3x 120mm and fill in the top and bottom gaps in the front, should provide consistent pressure directly at the front?

Triple 120mm fans would fit the mounting holes perfectly at the front, should therefore cool the bottom hard drives, and provide air over the lower GPU if using dual cards. Also provide air to the top of the motherboard. Maybe then shift the dual 140mm fans on low voltage to the top of the case, this should seal right out to the full ends of the mounting holes. Keep a positive pressure without any gaps around any of the fan areas. This is for if you are going to air cool the CPU and GPU without the intention of adding cheap AIO or custom loop, and maybe go with high-end air for a case that is designed for air flow.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> For the 540 would it be better to get rid of the front dual 140mm fans and replace with triple 120mm fans?
> 
> I see the 140mm fan overlapping the side of the inside front case, thus no air flow on the edges anyway, also there is a huge gap top and bottom of the 2x 140mm doubled up. Not to mention the 120mm mounts metal/holes are sticking over the 140mm fans blades.
> 
> Would it be better to have 120mm fans the fit the edges of the front for better flow with zero overlap, not only that have 3x 120mm and fill in the top and bottom gaps in the front, should provide consistent pressure directly at the front?
> 
> Triple 120mm fans would fit the mounting holes perfectly at the front, should therefore cool the bottom hard drives, and provide air over the lower GPU if using dual cards. Also provide air to the top of the motherboard. Maybe then shift the dual 140mm fans on low voltage to the top of the case, this should seal right out to the full ends of the mounting holes. Keep a positive pressure without any gaps around any of the fan areas. This is for if you are going to air cool the CPU and GPU without the intention of adding cheap AIO or custom loop, and maybe go with high-end air for a case that is designed for air flow.


I would definitely recommend going for 3x 120mm. In terms of airflow, the best 140mm that I can find is Noctua NF-A14 iPPC-3000, which appears to be rated at 158 CFM. Whereas I am finding plenty of other cheaper options in the 120mm category, with similar performance. All in all, you will be getting a lot more airflow with the 120mm option.

Personally I use 3x 120mm fans in the front, 2x 140mms on top for my Kraken x60, and a 120mm in the back. Check out the pcpartpicker link in my sig rig, if you're interested


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> For the 540 would it be better to get rid of the front dual 140mm fans and replace with triple 120mm fans?
> 
> I see the 140mm fan overlapping the side of the inside front case, thus no air flow on the edges anyway, also there is a huge gap top and bottom of the 2x 140mm doubled up. Not to mention the 120mm mounts metal/holes are sticking over the 140mm fans blades.
> 
> Would it be better to have 120mm fans the fit the edges of the front for better flow with zero overlap, not only that have 3x 120mm and fill in the top and bottom gaps in the front, should provide consistent pressure directly at the front?
> 
> Triple 120mm fans would fit the mounting holes perfectly at the front, should therefore cool the bottom hard drives, and provide air over the lower GPU if using dual cards. Also provide air to the top of the motherboard. Maybe then shift the dual 140mm fans on low voltage to the top of the case, this should seal right out to the full ends of the mounting holes. Keep a positive pressure without any gaps around any of the fan areas. This is for if you are going to air cool the CPU and GPU without the intention of adding cheap AIO or custom loop, and maybe go with high-end air for a case that is designed for air flow.


In my case, see rig in my sig please, I use 3 Noctua 120mm fans as front intakes, and one Noctua 140mm as rear exhaust. I am very satisfied from the airflow and the temperatures of my system, all over the year. I would wish to have more powerful front intake fans, but I am not willing to trade the overall quality of the Noctuas. I have tried a few other combinations, too:

- 2 x Noctua 140mm Industrial PPC 2000, as front intake fans. The result: they sound like an airplane, on max RPM.
- 2 x Noctua 120mm Industrial PPC 2000, as front intake fans. Approximately the same result as above, the reason being that 120mm high RPM fans are always noisy.
- 2x Noctua 140mm NF-A14, as front intake fans. Those were relatively silent but they were not covering as big surface as the three 120mm I now have.

The next airflow improvement I personally consider, and please speak out your opinion about this, is to place two (2) 140mm Noctua fans on the bottom of my chassis. There I have two SSDs and I am thinking of placing these two fans over their brackets, loose, blowing air into the chassis. I would have tried this already but I do not have a magnetic dust filter to put on the bottom of my Air 540.


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyyxo*
> 
> Hey there!
> 
> I'm planning to buy the Air 240 but I got a simple question: how much space do you have behind, or below (depending on the way you look at it) the mainboard tray? I'm about to get some white-sleeved PSU cable extensions and I was wondering if they fit into the case.
> The cables for the 4, 6 and 8 pin ATX plug are 45 cm long and the 24 pin ATX plug is 30 cm long. Is it still possible to hide these behind the mainboard tray? I don't want to sleeve my cables yet and so I'm going for the easier way.
> 
> Would be nice if someone could help me out!
> 
> Sorry for my bad English, I'm from Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards, jonny!


Hey Jonny, sorry I can't help you with your question (I have a 540 case instead of the 240), but I was wondering, what kind of keyboard do you have? I saw your desk photo (I like looking at people's desk setups) and that keyboard with the wristpad looked nice. I'm guessing that's a separate part from the keyboard, but wanted to ask since i wanted something similar. Thanks!


----------



## Dougdoesnt

I love the look of the Air 240 and am nearly ready to pull the trigger on one. I want to run my parts list past this educated group of individuals first, just in case I missed any issues.

I currently have this built in a Bitfenix Prodigy:

ASUS P8Z77-i Deluxe
i5 3570k w/ Noctua DH-14
8GB DDR3 I know it fits under the cooler
Gigabyte G1 970 Windforce
Silverstone Strider Plus 500w Modular PSU
3x HDD
1x SSD
I have a DVD drive that currently lives in an external enclosure because it didn't fit in the Prodigy with the DH-14. Also, a 5.25" fan controller which is only about 2" deep currently living there.

My biggest concerns are obviously the CPU cooler and the GPU fitting without flexing/scratching the window. Will I have any other issues making this switch?

Thanks in advance


----------



## erase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> For the 540 would it be better to get rid of the front dual 140mm fans and replace with triple 120mm fans?
> 
> I see the 140mm fan overlapping the side of the inside front case, thus no air flow on the edges anyway, also there is a huge gap top and bottom of the 2x 140mm doubled up. Not to mention the 120mm mounts metal/holes are sticking over the 140mm fans blades.
> 
> Would it be better to have 120mm fans the fit the edges of the front for better flow with zero overlap, not only that have 3x 120mm and fill in the top and bottom gaps in the front, should provide consistent pressure directly at the front?
> 
> Triple 120mm fans would fit the mounting holes perfectly at the front, should therefore cool the bottom hard drives, and provide air over the lower GPU if using dual cards. Also provide air to the top of the motherboard. Maybe then shift the dual 140mm fans on low voltage to the top of the case, this should seal right out to the full ends of the mounting holes. Keep a positive pressure without any gaps around any of the fan areas. This is for if you are going to air cool the CPU and GPU without the intention of adding cheap AIO or custom loop, and maybe go with high-end air for a case that is designed for air flow.
> 
> 
> 
> In my case, see rig in my sig please, I use 3 Noctua 120mm fans as front intakes, and one Noctua 140mm as rear exhaust. I am very satisfied from the airflow and the temperatures of my system, all over the year. I would wish to have more powerful front intake fans, but I am not willing to trade the overall quality of the Noctuas. I have tried a few other combinations, too:
> 
> - 2 x Noctua 140mm Industrial PPC 2000, as front intake fans. The result: they sound like an airplane, on max RPM.
> - 2 x Noctua 120mm Industrial PPC 2000, as front intake fans. Approximately the same result as above, the reason being that 120mm high RPM fans are always noisy.
> - 2x Noctua 140mm NF-A14, as front intake fans. Those were relatively silent but they were not covering as big surface as the three 120mm I now have.
> 
> The next airflow improvement I personally consider, and please speak out your opinion about this, is to place two (2) 140mm Noctua fans on the bottom of my chassis. There I have two SSDs and I am thinking of placing these two fans over their brackets, loose, blowing air into the chassis. I would have tried this already but I do not have a magnetic dust filter to put on the bottom of my Air 540.
Click to expand...

Are the triple 120mm noctua fans you use for the front this model (NOCTUA KIT NF-F12 PWM) by any chance, or are they PPC 2000?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> Are the triple 120mm noctua fans you use for the front this model (NOCTUA KIT NF-F12 PWM) by any chance, or are they PPC 2000?


As shown in my signature I use, as front intakes:

2 X Noctua NF-S12A FLX
1 X Noctua NF-S12A PWM

Do you think that two (2) of those, in the bottom of the chassis, above the SSDs' brackets, loose, as intakes, would help me further?

Thank you.

ps: I own the 2 NF-A15 from my previous air cooler. I could also use the two Corair 140mm provided with the chassis.
Note: for one time only, for about 10 minutes, I have used these extra fans at the bottom. I've run a FurMark stress test, and then a Prime95. I have observed minus 2 Celsius on each SSD and approx. minus 5 Celsius on my GPU, in comparison to their regular temperatures. It was just a quick test though.


----------



## orndorf77

how does my build look ? I just got custom sleeved cables


----------



## LocutusH

On a side note: Noctua finally releases low-height 92mm tower coolers

For us, whose case is 10mm too short, because of a mysterious design decision - like the Air 240


----------



## Sgtdarkness

I have almost finished my 540 build and will be posting pictures once my GPU gets here. Can't wait to get some feedback from the community


----------



## Alxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> how does my build look ? I just got custom sleeved cables


id' like to see it with those GPU extensions behind the tube









and this extender on the second gpu fitting! http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21788/ex-tub-2226/Bitspower_Dual_G14_Male_Male_Fitting_-_Black_Sparkle_BP-BSWP-C08.html?tl=g30c101s1354#blank


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Ngl, moving from the XL R2 to the Air 540 seems like a bit of a downgrade. I own both cases and the XL R2 is a much more rugged case. But I digress..
> 
> To answer your question, depending on the fans in your system, the Air 540 will be significantly louder than the R2. I'm not 100% sure what fans you have in the front of your system, but if you use the stock fans in the 540, the noise is not that bad.
> 
> Idk just my


Thanks for your honest input. Would you consider that delta temperatures would be a downgrade as well? When I SLI'd my 780's in my XL R2, I removed my center drive bay and inserted another 140mm Fractal fan in between to feed my top card because the front fan initially had some distance from my cards; I didn't want to remove the noise dampening material from my side grill to accommodate to less noise output. I bought the R2 initially for its silent feature and it has done wonders for me for the year so far, and I agree that the build quality is simply outstanding as it's exterior is very sturdy. I'm using all Fractal fans as my case fans.

Simply, the silence hasn't become much of a priority anymore as I'm looking into making a few upgrades to my PC in the near future when the GTX/Radeon 1000/300 series come out. I'd like for my case not to sound like a jet engine, but light ambient noise is what's tolerable to me.

Having said that, do you prefer the 540 over the XL R2?


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I feel for a liquid cooled setup it looks better then some people that try to hard to make it look good.
> Saying that it does still look plain because there isn't much color.


I just got my custom sleeved cables . how does my build look now ?





the things that is bothering me about the cables is I had to twist the pci-e cables to get them in the graphic cards because the guy put the cable connectors on upside down . and on the 8 pin pci-e cables the guy did the pattern , black , red . black , red . I told the guy I wanted the 8 pin pci-e cables pattern to be , red , black , red , black , that way the cables would have matched the pattern on my motherboards heat sinks . do you think it still looks good with the pattern like this ? and do you think I should contact the guy and tell him what he did wrong ?


----------



## jterry2012

So I'm getting ready to do a new build with parts I buy over thanksgiving. I am really wanting to do a water cooled Air 240 with a GTX 970, the issue I think i'm going to run into is a where to mount the 240mm Rad. Is it possible to mount it at the top?


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jterry2012*
> 
> So I'm getting ready to do a new build with parts I buy over thanksgiving. I am really wanting to do a water cooled Air 240 with a GTX 970, the issue I think i'm going to run into is a where to mount the 240mm Rad. Is it possible to mount it at the top?


not natively, but it could possibly work with modding. Kind of had that idea too.

Also depending on your waterblock it might push on the window.


----------



## jterry2012

Well I plan to start with just a CPU loop initially, so if i couldn't do the GPU it's not huge, but i can't do a front mounted Rad because the card is to long I think.


----------



## iRoddazzz

any ideas what else i can do to my rig?

ive just put some cable combs in, but i forgot to take some pictures, not a massive difference but does look alittle bit smarter


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRoddazzz*
> 
> any ideas what else i can do to my rig?
> 
> ive just put some cable combs in, but i forgot to take some pictures, not a massive difference but does look alittle bit smarter


i like what you did to the hard drive cages on the bottom of your case . what did you use to cover the holes ? and how did you do it ?


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> Thanks for your honest input. Would you consider that delta temperatures would be a downgrade as well? When I SLI'd my 780's in my XL R2, I removed my center drive bay and inserted another 140mm Fractal fan in between to feed my top card because the front fan initially had some distance from my cards; I didn't want to remove the noise dampening material from my side grill to accommodate to less noise output. I bought the R2 initially for its silent feature and it has done wonders for me for the year so far, and I agree that the build quality is simply outstanding as it's exterior is very sturdy. I'm using all Fractal fans as my case fans.
> 
> Simply, the silence hasn't become much of a priority anymore as I'm looking into making a few upgrades to my PC in the near future when the GTX/Radeon 1000/300 series come out. I'd like for my case not to sound like a jet engine, but light ambient noise is what's tolerable to me.
> 
> Having said that, do you prefer the 540 over the XL R2?


I'm sure your temps will improve if you get the 540. Obviously you get more air directly from the front of the case. Though I still recommend grabbing 3x 120mm fans. I am using the Noiseblocker B12-3s in my case, and I can't really hear them over my HVAC, unless they are running 100%.

I suppose if noise is not a factor, and you want better airflow, go for the 540.

Now as for which case do I prefer... that's tough as I love them both for different reasons.

The build quality of the XL R2 is definitely superior to that of the 540. The case is much more rugged, and of course quiet, which is why I used it for my server. The cable management is really easy in it, aside from the cable extension I had to use for the CPU power.

The 540, however, is one of the easiest cases out there to build in. Cable management is almost unnecessary, though preferred. I use my 540 as my main rig, but also as a test bench (in a way). I mounted my HDD in the rear of the case (as seen here), allowing me to hot-swap HDDs in the front as needed. Also, I've used the case when I was testing mobo compatibility for my server (as seen here). I've tested GPUs, HDDs, and done drive backups for family whenever they need to reinstall windows or send out laptops for warranty repairs.

No doubt, if you get the 540, I'm sure you will love it. The build quality of the XL R2 is definitely superior, but due to the number of times I've tested hardware and removed parts from that system, I can say that the 540 is my prefered case.

... Welp that became a bit long winded. I hope that answers your question


----------



## erase

All that cooling for a 4 core CPU and a single GPU is a waste of time, you could at least add second GPU a to make it worth while. While the cooling looks great, there is a huge unsightly gap at the bottom of the case.


----------



## orndorf77

No one answerd me yet how does my build look with my new custom sleeved cables ?


----------



## ssgtnubb

I'm digging it, really like how it plays off your heatsinks like that. Your case needs a floor on the bottom to cover the holds where the HDD's go but all in all diggin the look


----------



## ANGELPUNISH3R

Water cooled my air 240. Letting it leak test for a few hours rite now ill post some more pictures once its all complete and put back together.

I will have to wait and see if the 240 rad is up to the task of cooling this as it is a 3930k and a 290x which both pump out some serious heat. Im not looking to set any records i just want decent temps as the is actually a HTCP. But i had a bunch of left over watercooling parts from and old build so i just had to buy the block for the gpu that was it. So my main reason for water cooling is the really low noise you can achive with it.

Also i relies i have crossed tubing way to much but in such a small case you dont really get alot of choice you just have to work with what you can. Plus with such thick tubing you dont really get alot of flex with these sort runs.

For any one water cooling in this case with an mATX board i would say something like this setup is the way to go. But putting the pump in the back with the PSU would prob be a better option but as i said this is a HTCP so i have 3 4TB hdds and 2 SSDs so the is no space in back. However if u are just running a set up with just an ssd then you can fit the pump and res in the back which will give you better air flow where your rad and stuff are.


----------



## Lootskin

I built a new rig with the Carbide 240 and a Corsair H100i. And I moved my GPU from my previous computer; a MSI Radeon R9 280X 3GB. A mayor problem that I came across when building it was that when I close the windowed side panel with all the components in place, the 6- and 8-pin connectors for my GPU hits the window. I need to force it shut and now the windows is slightly bulging.

I've also noticed a LOT of vibrations in the chassi, which creates a really annoying low frequency noise that comes from the top. Some parts of the vibration might come from the GPU that is pressing on the window. I have ordered rubber gaskets and rubber screws for my fans, two SP120 and one AF120, all Quiet Edition. I thought that I wouldn't need them because of the rubber mountings on the fans, but I guess I was wrong.

Other than that, I really love the chassi. It looks great and was a dream to build. Although they should have made the chamber that contains the HDD's and PSU slightly smaller and the other chamber larger so that my GPU wouldn't hit the window panel









Oh, and a side-note on the fans: They are a real pain in the ass to install and/or remove. The screws get stuck in the rubber mountings and pulls them apart as you try to twist the screws tighter. You need to grease the screws with silicon or something, or they will be fixed solid into the mountings.

At least they look good...


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> I'm digging it, really like how it plays off your heatsinks like that. Your case needs a floor on the bottom to cover the holds where the HDD's go but all in all diggin the look


how do I go about covering the holes on the bottom of the case where the hard drives go ?


----------



## Lootskin

I might as well post some screens as well









The kit:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







The finished product:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







How to remove a AF120 fan:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Just ******* great...


----------



## ssgtnubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> how do I go about covering the holes on the bottom of the case where the hard drives go ?


I know there's an artisan on here that sells led light panels that go on the bottom to cover them up if you don't want to run hdd's on the bottom I'll have to check around.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> I know there's an artisan on here that sells led light panels that go on the bottom to cover them up if you don't want to run hdd's on the bottom I'll have to check around.


are the panels pre-cut to fit on the bottom of the case ?


----------



## ssgtnubb

I believe so, looking now for it.

*Edit found it* http://www.overclock.net/t/1484976/coldzero-midplate/0_50


----------



## mazui

Finally received my LEDs today! Installation was anything but fun (access to a soldering iron would have made it a breeze) but the result was worth it. I would have taken full pictures of my setup, but I didn't really feel like cleaning off my desk









Really enjoying the 240 so far. Quiet as a mouse, and fits my desk perfectly. In retrospect, I wish I would have gone with the white color, but the black still looks great.

Side note, I need to take those stickers out... seemed like a good idea in my mind, not so much in reality


----------



## Kaneo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lootskin*
> 
> I might as well post some screens as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kit:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finished product:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to remove a AF120 fan:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just ******* great...


I had the same issue on my recent one for the x99 build, I found that holding the rubber sockets at both sides while forcing the screw to thread gave much better results and I only killed 2 holes.

I would try and get them replaced through corsair as it an issue with the fan and far too eay to do.


----------



## methos123

Hi. I'm new here, and was wondering if anyone else is having mounting issues with a swiftech 360 radiator in the front of the 540?

Also, where do you r p route the fan cables for the front radiator fans if you do a push or push pull?

Thanks!


----------



## SureRock

hi guys, new to PC building and water cooling....this is my 1st attempt building a PC and watercooled on my own (build a PC before 2 years ago...but with help of my friend).







And i have a super clean cable management at the back...so clean I refused to post it here. Dont believe me, just look at my desk, how neat and clean it is...lol


----------



## Paolo11

Noob here. I have a question. If I install two EVGA 980 gtx SC ACX 2.0 sli inside the Corsair 240, would that cause overheating? Here is my build:

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/DdMmQ7

I already bought the parts already. I plan to play stock clocks on games only. So, is this rig good or will it overheat? I love the Corsair Air 240 case.


----------



## Paolo11

Sorry, double post. My apologies.


----------



## Paolo11

Hello. I am a newb here and am a quest to build a ITX/STEAMBOX. The minute I saw the Corsair Air 240, I immediately felt in love with it. Now I went to PCpartracker and made this build:

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/DdMmQ7

Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor

Cooler Master Seidon 120M 86.2 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler

Gigabyte GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard

EVGA 750W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply

Dual EVGA GeForce GTX 980 4GB Superclocked ACX 2.0 Video Card (2-Way SLI)

PCpartracker states parts are compatible but I want to know is that...

Will the two EVGA Geforce GTX 980 acx SLI cards overheat my components given the Corsair 240 is a bit small? I kinda want small but powerful but I do not want overheating. Plus the GPUS are cheaper that reference cards. Please help me on this.


----------



## smithydan

For SLI it is better to use blower styled cards, also I would get a better cooler h100i/h105.


----------



## Paolo11

So let me ask. Since my EVGA are non blower cards,will my rig still overheat? I only plan to play stock clocks on gaming.


----------



## Tom B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paolo11*
> 
> So let me ask. Since my EVGA are non blower cards,will my rig still overheat? I only plan to play stock clocks on gaming.


Your "rig" will not overheat. Your top graphics card might. The top card will suck in all of the heat given out by the bottom card so it will run hotter. Will it overheat depends on a lot of variables (airflow in the case, game settings, screen resolution, how good the cooler is, etc...). If it gets too hot, you can back down the graphics settings a bit and it will run cooler.


----------



## Paolo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom B*
> 
> Your "rig" will not overheat. Your top graphics card might. The top card will suck in all of the heat given out by the bottom card so it will run hotter. Will it overheat depends on a lot of variables (airflow in the case, game settings, screen resolution, how good the cooler is, etc...). If it gets too hot, you can back down the graphics settings a bit and it will run cooler.


The screen resolution is 1080p max settings. My CPU cooler is Cooler Master Seidon 120mm. To prevent overheating on my top card, what should I change?


----------



## Tom B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paolo11*
> 
> The screen resolution is 1080p max settings.


To be honest, this makes me wonder what possible use could you have for two 980s? One of them is more than you need.
Quote:


> My CPU cooler is Cooler Master Seidon 120mm.


CPU cooler doesn't matter. We're talking about the top graphics card.
Quote:


> To prevent overheating on my top card, what should I change?


Dunno. How hot is it?

Paolo, you're going to need to put it together and run it. It may not overheat. I'm assuming we're talking about gaming so if it does get too warm when gaming, lower the graphics settings in the game. I seriously doubt you'll need to though. At 1080p, even ultra settings wont be working these cards very hard.


----------



## mazui

2x 980's will be overkill for 1080p gaming. My single 970 will max out every game in my library at 1080p. You would be better off with a single 980, which should also allow you to place fans at the bottom of the case to assist in cooling.

If you are dead set on running 980's in SLI, make sure you place an intake fan at the bottom front of the case to push cool air in between the cards.


----------



## Mugamat

Finally got my Air 540 four days ago. This case is incredible! Didn`t got a lot of time to customize it, but got some plans for future upgrade. That`t how my rig looks like for now. Sorry for bad image quality, i have a weak camera(


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Paolo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom B*
> 
> To be honest, this makes me wonder what possible use could you have for two 980s? One of them is more than you need.
> CPU cooler doesn't matter. We're talking about the top graphics card.
> Dunno. How hot is it?
> 
> Paolo, you're going to need to put it together and run it. It may not overheat. I'm assuming we're talking about gaming so if it does get too warm when gaming, lower the graphics settings in the game. I seriously doubt you'll need to though. At 1080p, even ultra settings wont be working these cards very hard.


Even Assassin's Creed Unity or Crysis 3?

How many degrees is above thermal limit? 95?


----------



## Paolo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazui*
> 
> 2x 980's will be overkill for 1080p gaming. My single 970 will max out every game in my library at 1080p. You would be better off with a single 980, which should also allow you to place fans at the bottom of the case to assist in cooling.
> 
> If you are dead set on running 980's in SLI, make sure you place an intake fan at the bottom front of the case to push cool air in between the cards.


What fan would you recommend and would it fit inside Corsair 240?


----------



## enegizer07

Im not new to overclock.net but have just joined and like to share my rig.

just look at my profile for specs. hope you all like it.


----------



## mazui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paolo11*
> 
> What fan would you recommend and would it fit inside Corsair 240?


I personally like the Deepcool UF120, I'm using them in my 240 and they've been great. They're cheap, attractive, move a good amount of air, and most importantly for me they're quiet.


----------



## Paolo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazui*
> 
> I personally like the Deepcool UF120, I'm using them in my 240 and they've been great. They're cheap, attractive, move a good amount of air, and most importantly for me they're quiet.


So one fan, right? Do I replace the fans below in this diagram?
http://www.anandtech.com/Gallery/Photo/3857/8


----------



## mazui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paolo11*
> 
> So one fan, right? Do I replace the fans below in this diagram?
> http://www.anandtech.com/Gallery/Photo/3857/8


For your setup, I would have the radiator where the top fan is and then the UF120 (or whichever fan you choose) where the bottom fan is, blowing cool air onto the GPUs. You can place 2 fans at the top of the case as well for exhaust, if you'd like. I'm not sure that you'd have enough space to mount the radiator at the top of the case with a mATX board.


----------



## Paolo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazui*
> 
> For your setup, I would have the radiator where the top fan is and then the UF120 (or whichever fan you choose) where the bottom fan is, blowing cool air onto the GPUs. You can place 2 fans at the top of the case as well for exhaust, if you'd like. I'm not sure that you'd have enough space to mount the radiator at the top of the case with a mATX board.


So on this diagram
http://www.anandtech.com/Gallery/Photo/3859/1

I add the UF120 on the bottom right beside the bottom fan making it two fans beside each other, right?


----------



## Jasecore

Hey guys a few new pics for yas


out with the old

in with the new

this was odd both cards had this anyone else have this???
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3247182 what ive got so far...


----------



## mazui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paolo11*
> 
> So on this diagram
> http://www.anandtech.com/Gallery/Photo/3859/1
> 
> I add the UF120 on the bottom right beside the bottom fan making it two fans beside each other, right?


No, you would replace the bottom fan with the UF120.

You don't have to even replace it, you could keep the stock fan, but I prefer the UF120 over the stock fan because it's quieter.


----------



## Tom B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paolo11*
> 
> Even Assassin's Creed Unity or Crysis 3?


I play Crysis 3 on triple 1080p using a single 780TI classified.
Quote:


> How many degrees is above thermal limit? 95?


I'm not sure. I think most cards you want to stay under 80 degrees but I don't know if the 980 can tolerate more.


----------



## Paolo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom B*
> 
> I play Crysis 3 on triple 1080p using a single 780TI classified.
> I'm not sure. I think most cards you want to stay under 80 degrees but I don't know if the 980 can tolerate more.


I have a noob question. If the cards go past 80 for 2 hours, would will damage the cards?


----------



## Tom B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paolo11*
> 
> I have a noob question. If the cards go past 80 for 2 hours, would will damage the cards?


Assuming 80 is the limit, then 81 is overheated. That could certainly damage the card but how much is going to depend on how far over 80 it goes.

That said, it your cards are that hot, why are you still pushing them 2 hours later? I get nervous when my card hits 60.


----------



## Paolo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom B*
> 
> Assuming 80 is the limit, then 81 is overheated. That could certainly damage the card but how much is going to depend on how far over 80 it goes.
> 
> That said, it your cards are that hot, why are you still pushing them 2 hours later? I get nervous when my card hits 60.


Ah,my Alienware 18 that has 780M SLI go 80 to 90 play Crysis 3.


----------



## Tom B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paolo11*
> 
> Ah,my Alienware 18 that has 780M SLI go 80 to 90 play Crysis 3.


Everything I've said to you up to this point has been about desktop graphics cards. Laptop cards are completely different.

From what I can find, the 780M throttles at 92 degrees. If I was bumping up against that, I would be very worried. Then again, I'm not a laptop guy. Desktop logic may not apply.


----------



## iRoddazzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> i like what you did to the hard drive cages on the bottom of your case . what did you use to cover the holes ? and how did you do it ?


i bought a sheet of aluminium and cut it the size of the bottom section then rounded the corners to match the bottom of the case, then drilled 4 holes through the sheet and into the case. Carbon fibre wrapped the sheet so it looks nicer then mounted it onto it, the sheet of aluminium was 500x400mm i had plenty to work with and the thickness of it was 1.2mm just the right height for an SSD to sit nicely







oh yeah if you plan on doing this you will need to cut the slots for the hotspot bays out


----------



## iRoddazzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> No one answerd me yet how does my build look with my new custom sleeved cables ?


It needs to be brighter, its too dull. you need to get some LED's, or coloured tubing/liquid to make it stand out.


----------



## iRoddazzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> All that cooling for a 4 core CPU and a single GPU is a waste of time, you could at least add second GPU a to make it worth while. While the cooling looks great, there is a huge unsightly gap at the bottom of the case.


if this was aimed at mine, i will be getting another gtx 780ti next year, just trying to save some money up for christmas


----------



## GrimDoctor

Just got the case a few days back, loving it.
So far haven't done much other than get my gear in it but highly considering water cooling when the wallet allows it


----------



## rubberdickey

This is my first gaming build!


----------



## mattius

Hello everybody, Im new here!

Im thinking about buy a 240 but I have some questions I hope you can solve.

When I see this pic that an user uploaded I start wondering why GPU lenght is limited to 290mm when without the radiator or even the fan it could be longer, isnt it?



Thanks for the help


----------



## mazui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattius*
> 
> Hello everybody, Im new here!
> 
> Im thinking about buy a 240 but I have some questions I hope you can solve.
> 
> When I see this pic that an user uploaded I start wondering why GPU lenght is limited to 290mm when without the radiator or even the fan it could be longer, isnt it?


I measured ~310mm of clearance from the rear of the case with an H100i installed in the front, obviously there will be more space without the radiator or fan.

The real concern with the 240 is GPU width, as the main compartment is relatively narrow and wide cards with more extreme coolers will not clear the side window.


----------



## mattius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazui*
> 
> I measured ~310mm of clearance from the rear of the case with an H100i installed in the front, obviously there will be more space without the radiator or fan.
> 
> The real concern with the 240 is GPU width, as the main compartment is relatively narrow and wide cards with more extreme coolers will not clear the side window.


So then you can install larger GPU than 290mms corsair says isnt it? close to 310mm when the h100 is even installed.

And you know the measures of the wide?


----------



## Nichismo

Hey guys, I just recently started a new build combining some leftover parts from my main rig and some new ones. I was intending to start a build log but I didnt really have much time and I wanted to get started however, so here I am now. I purchased the Carbide 540 from my local frys not long ago, honestly kind of impulsively. I had always liked the technical design of this case, however I didnt care for the aesthetics too much. After researching some builds and actually seeing it in person, my perspective has changed drastically, I love this case. It has fantastic versatility, and can serve beginners and experienced builders alike, its not too large nor too small, in yet can accomodate full sized motherboards and pretty good radiator capacity.

Im not quite finished yet. I still need to complete the cable management and choose which id like to use. Also, I need to choose a coolant color and a lighting configuration. I was also having a little trouble deciding between adding a tube reservoir instead, but at this point im pretty satisfied with the current setup.

any constructive criticism or ideas are greatly appreciated


----------



## tictoc

I am pretty much done with my 540 build. There are still a few things to do, but for the most part it is complete.


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubberdickey*
> 
> This is my first gaming build!


This is your first build?!?! Well done...that's great work, first build or not!


----------



## Beastmodebenji

Tried searching the thread for what I needed on my 540, but the keywords "measurements" and "dimensions" did me no good. :[

I'm needing to know if I can fit an H100i on top in Push / Pull and an H50 on the backside in Push / Pull. Both AIO's will be using Corsair SP120 High Performance fans. I'm wanting to use a G10 for my 290x and was interested in mounting them in this method.

Thanks!


----------



## Alvinchm

Hi guys, just want to ask anyone knows if Noctura NH-D15 cooler will fit in 540? Many thanks.


----------



## aka13

The i100 is 30mm thick, and the fans are also going to be each 25mm?



Either way, wothout further measuements that does not reallz seem possble for me. 3 25 mm thick fans alreadz block the installation of a rad with 2 vents at the back, and zour construction should be even thicker than that.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvinchm*
> 
> Hi guys, just want to ask anyone knows if Noctura NH-D15 cooler will fit in 540? Many thanks.


Just put mine in about 30mins ago hehe! I had some big RAM so I just had to take the heatspreaders off to give enough room for the front fan (G Skill Trident X).


----------



## Alvinchm

Appreciate it and nice clean build btw.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvinchm*
> 
> Appreciate it and nice clean build btw.


No problem and thanks. Now its all running properly I'm going to really clean it up and start some case mods and painting. I'll start a build log once I work out if my plans will work ?


----------



## aka13

No hate, but while it looks clean the wire job appears to be a complete mess


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> No hate, but while it looks clean the wire job appears to be a complete mess


I said it was a mess at the moment...sigh...have been trying to get my PC working.
Put the photo up to show someone that the NH-D15 fits.


----------



## methos123

Grimdoctor , what fan controller is that that you have?


----------



## XtremeOcD

that controller is the ROG front base. I have been looking at the same controller but didn't want to mount it sideways as it is to big to go in straight. I may do it externally like you have done. Somehow mount it nicely in my desk... maybe under my monitor shelf


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *methos123*
> 
> Grimdoctor , what fan controller is that that you have?


The ROG Front Base.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeOcD*
> 
> that controller is the ROG front base. I have been looking at the same controller but didn't want to mount it sideways as it is to big to go in straight. I may do it externally like you have done. Somehow mount it nicely in my desk... maybe under my monitor shelf


It was in my old case and I didn't really want to not use it. I will eventually move it under my monitor once I get confident enough to chop and extend those cables. Currently making an enclosure for it.


----------



## Decade

Stuffed a little something something from Corsair onto my R9 290 and into my 240. The H80i on my R9 290 is running push+pull now. BARELY fits.



(Yes, the top H80i is zip tied... the threads on the radiator are stripped... oops)


----------



## Tisca

Are you guys running front fans from *controller* or *chassis_fan* ports on mobo?

PVM fans work on both so I'm ordering those but wouldn't mobo controlled be ideal in theory? From what I've seen most if not all use controller. Ofc with high rpm fans you might not get good control of mobo controlled noise. If I'll need considerably higher fan speeds for gaming-session then I wouldn't want to keep it on high and noisy through controller constantly. I already have a controller so I get to test both but there's a chance I should go with lower rpm ones.

I'm considering SP120 2350 rpm fans.
I have a Skythe Kaze Server controller.
HW: 2x 290s, 3770k


----------



## tictoc

All of my fans (5 radiator fans, 1 exhaust fan) are controlled via Fan Expert 3 on my ASUS motherboard. No room for a separate controller, and Fan Expert has been working great.









My situation is somewhat atypical, since my CPU and GPU's run full bore 24/7, so YMMV using the mobo to control fan speeds.


----------



## Paolo11

I forgot to ask. Do I need to buy modular cables for my Corsair 240?


----------



## Nichismo

coolant color suggestions? and placement for LED bar?


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> coolant color suggestions? and placement for LED bar?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Since the design has a very industrial feel to it, I suggest using colors that fit that theme. Go with something vibrant like neon green (for that checmical factory look) or blue that will glow under your LED light (for the laboratory piping feel). As for the LED placement, I would say putting it at the top, if possible, at the edge where the side window is.


----------



## erase

Just got the 540 today, what a piece of rubbish compared to my Lian-Li case which cost less. The 540 is designed nice but the quality is poor along with the execution of many areas, I was not expecting it to be this bad, even stripped the thread from one of the screws when putting in GFX card and I was being super careful not to do so.

One other thing, I did expect to to move a lot of air, but I never thought it would be so noisy. I am pretty sure the front fans are the worst. Is there anyway to have good air flow with this case without all the rotten noise?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> Just got the 540 today, what a piece of rubbish compared to my Lian-Li case which cost less. The 540 is designed nice but the quality is poor along with the execution of many areas, I was not expecting it to be this bad, even stripped the thread from one of the screws when putting in GFX card and I was being super careful not to do so.
> 
> One other thing, I did expect to to move a lot of air, but I never thought it would be so noisy. I am pretty sure the front fans are the worst. Is there anyway to have good air flow with this case without all the rotten noise?


Wow. Either you weren't given a genuine one or you've been too rough with it. In terms of noise it impressive in my book but if you are running DC high airflow fans expect noise in any case.


----------



## erase

The screws are of very poor weak metal. Really is a budget case with a nice design. By no means am I rough with it. I do however like the design. I am using the stock 3x 14cm fans that came with it, which of course are DC.

I wasn't expecting to have to fork out more money for new fans in a brand new case to turn it into something else, otherwise I would have brought the next thing up.
Now that I have the 540 and it is way louder while under load than the old fridge that is only a couple of metres away from me, even with silent profile set via motherboard for the stock fans, would buying PWM fans all around do the trick, or would I just be better off shifting back out my Lian Li case which is just quiet.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> coolant color suggestions? and placement for LED bar?


White coolant


----------



## mytquinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> The screws are of very poor weak metal. Really is a budget case with a nice design. By no means am I rough with it. I do however like the design. I am using the stock 3x 14cm fans that came with it, which of course are DC.
> 
> I wasn't expecting to have to fork out more money for new fans in a brand new case to turn it into something else, otherwise I would have brought the next thing up.
> Now that I have the 540 and it is way louder while under load than the old fridge that is only a couple of metres away from me, even with silent profile set via motherboard for the stock fans, would buying PWM fans all around do the trick, or would I just be better off shifting back out my Lian Li case which is just quiet.


The stock fans are loud. If you read any reviews on the case this wouldn't be a surprise. Really Corsair would be better off not including any as pretty much everyone replaces them. Some decent pwm fans help a lot, generally 3 120s front and a 140 rear will make a huge difference.

As for the quality issues, the only one I've seen is tweaked side panels. Corsair has been great about replacing those, generally without even asking for the old ones back. If you stripped a screw your probably over tightening. I've had half a dozen lian li cases and while material wise the 540 doesn't live to up them, it's not aluminum so that's a given; design and finish wise I can't complain about the case I received. Price wise, the only cheaper Lian Li's are the older, soon to be discontinued, designs. So I don't really see that as a fair comparison. I will say the plastic 2.5 drive carriage could use some help, but otherwise this case is great to build in.


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mytquinn*
> 
> The stock fans are loud. If you read any reviews on the case this wouldn't be a surprise. Really Corsair would be better off not including any as pretty much everyone replaces them. Some decent pwm fans help a lot, generally 3 120s front and a 140 rear will make a huge difference.


I'm guessing that's why they never advertised it as silent or quiet. Really, it's a marketing move to make people spend more on their fans. Seems to be quite working, seeing as how many people deck their 540s in SP120s. Personally, I'm just glad to find someone able to supply AP-15s. Coupled with a fan controller, perfect combination with the case.









That being said, silent PWM fans are also a good choice if you want to control from the mobo instead.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> I'm guessing that's why they never advertised it as silent or quiet. Really, it's a marketing move to make people spend more on their fans. Seems to be quite working, seeing as how many people deck their 540s in SP120s. Personally, I'm just glad to find someone able to supply AP-15s. Coupled with a fan controller, perfect combination with the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, silent PWM fans are also a good choice if you want to control from the mobo instead.


I think that most people that would buy this case would be quite serious about air cooling and have their own fans anyway, IMO not the average consumer case...


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I think that most people that would buy this case would be quite serious about air cooling and have their own fans anyway, IMO not the average consumer case...


Lol, now I feel guilty for buying the case just for the looks and size. I was coming from a TT GT Level 10 and it was proving to be too... not large, but I'd say awkward(?)... for my room. And the first thing I thought before buying this was "I'm gonna water cool the shizz out of this thing". So yeah, I guess I'm part of the minority.









EDIT: Somehow, I realize I've never really understood that the "Air" in "Air 540" meant that it was geared towards air cooling fans (pun intended). I thought it was just some sort of cool-sounding model name. It just hit me that people have been referring to that in this thread for quite a few hundred posts now. Hahaha, silly me.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> Lol, now I feel guilty for buying the case just for the looks and size. I was coming from a TT GT Level 10 and it was proving to be too... not large, but I'd say awkward(?)... for my room. And the first thing I thought before buying this was "I'm gonna water cool the shizz out of this thing". So yeah, I guess I'm part of the minority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Somehow, I realize I've never really understood that the "Air" in "Air 540" meant that it was geared towards air cooling fans (pun intended). I thought it was just some sort of cool-sounding model name. It just hit me that people have been referring to that in this thread for quite a few hundred posts now. Hahaha, silly me.


Didn't mean to make you feel guilty, sorry bud. I actually came from the exact same case lol.

It is aimed toward air cooling but there are some awesome water cooled builds around too.
My plans are actually to go hybrid to start off with since I am new to water cooling and I really want to get my SLI temps down. The heat is clearing out pretty well as is but I'd like it to be better on the GPUs.

Also considering modding the bottom to add two more fans...this would be a cheaper initial option vs water cooling. I figure if I mod the bottom for fans I can even add another radiator down there if I ever expand on water cooling.


----------



## starjammer

Haha, don't sweat it dude, that was just me in fake drama mode.







And yeah, the Level 10 is a huge one, right?









I actually have the same idea as you. Given that I'm new to WC and it's kinda costly, Imma start with a CPU-only loop and go from there. I posted it some time ago, but this is basically my "schedule" of activities:

1. CPU loop
2. PSU cable length adjustment and sleeving
3. LED case light extension (already have an NZXT Hue, planning to source another LED strip to reach into the back side)
4. Get my right panel into windowed mode.
5. Add GPU to loop with extra rad of course

As for the bottom mod you were wondering about, you may want to look into how Gleniu did it. He did the exact same thing that you wanted, mounting fans and a rad at the bottom.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> Haha, don't sweat it dude, that was just me in fake drama mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah, the Level 10 is a huge one, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have the same idea as you. Given that I'm new to WC and it's kinda costly, Imma start with a CPU-only loop and go from there. I posted it some time ago, but this is basically my "schedule" of activities:
> 
> 1. CPU loop
> 2. PSU cable length adjustment and sleeving
> 3. LED case light extension (already have an NZXT Hue, planning to source another LED strip to reach into the back side)
> 4. Get my right panel into windowed mode.
> 5. Add GPU to loop with extra rad of course
> 
> As for the bottom mod you were wondering about, you may want to look into how Gleniu did it. He did the exact same thing that you wanted, mounting fans and a rad at the bottom.


Gleniu's build is what pushed me the last step to buy the case and join this forum. I have the NZXT Hue also...this is getting creepy now lmao


----------



## starjammer

Lol. But we don't have the same fan controller (I have the NZXT Sentry 3), and I don't have an aftermarket CPU cooler yet, lol. Aside from the Hue, it's basically a bare-bones setup for me. Just to add to the creep factor, though: same LED color preference?


----------



## Tisca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> Just got the 540 today, what a piece of rubbish compared to my Lian-Li case which cost less. The 540 is designed nice but the quality is poor along with the execution of many areas, I was not expecting it to be this bad, even stripped the thread from one of the screws when putting in GFX card and I was being super careful not to do so.
> 
> One other thing, I did expect to to move a lot of air, but I never thought it would be so noisy. I am pretty sure the front fans are the worst. Is there anyway to have good air flow with this case without all the rotten noise?


Same here. Very disappointed with the quality. From the moment I lifted the package I knew it's too lightweight to be of good quality. The metal is so thin and the quality so bad I have to push in around the expansion slots to be able to line up the screw holes for fastening graphics cards. + other issues. I wrote a review in this thread half a year back or so. Most expensive and worst quality case I've ever owned but it's the shape I needed.


----------



## ChampN252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisca*
> 
> The metal is so thin and the quality so bad I have to push in around the expansion slots to be able to line up the screw holes for fastening graphics cards


I thought my case was bent. Guess not


----------



## theSarcoplasmic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChampN252*
> 
> I thought my case was bent. Guess not


Various reviews stated that this was a problem with the 240/540... and also the flimsy side panels :thumbsdown:

So sad, otherwise, I would've gotten the case.


----------



## erase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChampN252*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tisca*
> 
> The metal is so thin and the quality so bad I have to push in around the expansion slots to be able to line up the screw holes for fastening graphics cards
> 
> 
> 
> I thought my case was bent. Guess not
Click to expand...

I had exactly the same thing. Pushing in and trying to do up the thumb screw with my hand and it started to thread it. Lian Li case I have, I can undo the thumb screws many times an know they will will be strong enough to handle it. Corsair case, undo once, screw stuffed.

Pretty much the only reason I got it, was the only case with an open chamber to cool SLi cards and high enough clearance for water cooler.

Wish Lian Li had similar case for water cooler, but they seem to be focused on the minimal design, which is what most people have anyway in regard to hardware.


----------



## Cubelia

I just got my newer replacement a few hours ago.
It's perfect!



And big thumbs up







to Corsair for improving their shipping package.(from huge to small)


Thanks to Corsair Joseph and their customer service for helping me out.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> I had exactly the same thing. Pushing in and trying to do up the thumb screw with my hand and it started to thread it. Lian Li case I have, I can undo the thumb screws many times an know they will will be strong enough to handle it. Corsair case, undo once, screw stuffed.


No hate but I don't know how the hell you guys are threading the screws. I've been in and out of my 540 more times than I can count and had no trouble with any of the screws, inside or outside the case. Just wanted to present another opinion for people trying to decide on a purchase.

Cheers.


----------



## orndorf77

I just got a red acrylic biohazard edition face plate for my swiftech apogee xl cpu block .




how does my build look ?


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> how does my build look ?


Looks good









Cheers.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I just got a red acrylic biohazard edition face plate for my swiftech apogee xl cpu block .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how does my build look ?


Looks good








On the front rad did you fit 4 fans around it on the inside of the case?


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the front rad did you fit 4 fans around it on the inside of the case?


the front 360mm radiator just has 3 corsair 120mm pwm fans on the inside of the case as intake and my top 240mm radiator has 2 swiftech pwm fans on the inside of the case as exhaust


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the front rad did you fit 4 fans around it on the inside of the case?
> 
> 
> 
> the front 360mm radiator just has 3 corsair 120mm pwm fans on the inside of the case as intake and my top 240mm radiator has 2 swiftech pwm fans on the inside of the case as exhaust
Click to expand...

You would probably get better results by making all rad fans intake, and use the rear 140 as the only exhaust.

That has been my experience with the 540 using a 360 in the front and a 240 up top.

The rear of the case has plenty of ventilation to not detract from efficiency like you would assume from an overly positive pressure set up.


----------



## aka13

Check out my new fan controller +cables.




In other news - my boardmount molex connectors will arrive soon, and I can then finally finish the power cables.


----------



## orndorf77

which cpu water block face plate looks makes my build look better ? A or B

A. 

B.


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> which cpu water block face plate looks makes my build look better ? A or B


I vote for A, with the red LED attachment.

To be honest, I think B's red faceplate is just too vibrant. Since your other red components are more of subdued and small-sized elements, it kind of screams at the eyes. Maybe you can go for the same design, but with a predominantly black color with red accents. As an example, you can base it on the original faceplate layout and just change the swiftech logo to the biohazard symbol, then use the red led light to bring out the reds. Will make it more awesome in the dark, I say.


----------



## GoldFifty

First build and I have chosen the 540 over the 600t. Mostly because I want to do a push/pull configuration on top with the H100i. I have seen a lot of pictures of people doing so but never with the Asus Sabertooth Mark 1 Z97 motherboard which I know is large compared to most. I contacted Corsair customer service to confirm this configuration would work but they could not give a definitive answer. Does anyone know if this will work? Are there pictures? Also, I know a 280mm radiator is possible on top and would prefer the H110 with push/pull but don't want to push my luck. Pictures to come once this is resolved.


----------



## GoldFifty

I'm at work and can't view this on my phone. What is it?


----------



## SMawa

@GoldFifty: I have the H100i in Push/Pull on the Air 540 with an Asus Z97 Sabertooth Mark 1 and had no problems. I used low profile Ram just to make sure with clearance but its not an issue. I couldn't guarantee the H105 though.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldFifty*
> 
> First build and I have chosen the 540 over the 600t. Mostly because I want to do a push/pull configuration on top with the H100i. I have seen a lot of pictures of people doing so but never with the Asus Sabertooth Mark 1 Z97 motherboard which I know is large compared to most. I contacted Corsair customer service to confirm this configuration would work but they could not give a definitive answer. Does anyone know if this will work? Are there pictures? Also, I know a 280mm radiator is possible on top and would prefer the H110 with push/pull but don't want to push my luck. Pictures to come once this is resolved.


I had a CM Nepton 280L up top with push pull. It was tight but doable. I believe the variables come in based on your motherboard and its connections though most are ok. My motherboard is a Maximus Hero VII if that gives you any insight to size/connections.


----------



## GoldFifty

I'll give the H100i a shot. SMawa do you have your build posted somewhere? I have only purchased a GTX 970 due to stock and am thinking about waiting till Black Friday to purchase the rest. Are the deals worth it or are they only on random parts? Mine are pretty much locked in.


----------



## SMawa

I dont have a build log for it yet as its an it progress, but this is it at the moment.



Think I need to calm down on the green leds









As for Black Friday deals I cant help you there as I'm from the UK and we've only just really started with sales at this time of year.


----------



## GoldFifty

Looks good, nice and clean. That motherboard is killer. My build will look similar. I like how your fans aren't LEDS. It looks better and allows you to easily change the lighting scheme. One thing that bothers me about the 540 is the HDD bays and open case. I will be doing a RAID1 and wrapping the tops of those HDDs in some 3M matte black vinyl. This will be a nice touch. Keep it up.


----------



## SMawa

Those are LED fans, although those are set to be replaced as too noisy, going to get an rgb led strip.

Yeah I know what you mean re the Hard drives, have some Di-Noc I'm set to cover them with, also intend to remove the LED in the soundcard and replace the cables for green braided ones.


----------



## GoldFifty

I see it now. I'm looking into Di-Noc. Thanks for the tip. Pictures to come.


----------



## lucaralf

Hi guys, here I am with you, until then I had the CoolerMaster HAF XB, I wanted a little change and so I took the Carbide Air 540 black.
here's a first photo is mounting the watercooling.



you know if we can find higher retail grid, because I want to try something but I want to keep original.
thank you


----------



## Kaneo911

@Smawa uk sales from Monday (that I know off) Amazon and Ebuyer has started Orange Thursday which is basically black friday week for them









So if your looking for anything check there next week


----------



## DaniyelFPS

Whats the best setup for the fans and radiator for the 240, where should i place the h100i, and where should the fans on it be placed.


----------



## mazui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaniyelFPS*
> 
> Whats the best setup for the fans and radiator for the 240, where should i place the h100i, and where should the fans on it be placed.


I'm having great results with the following:

Case on its side (window up), H100i as front intake (pull), 2x fans as bottom intake (blowing towards GPU), 2x fans as top exhaust.

My system is extremely quiet and I almost never hear my fans ramp up while gaming (and if they do, it's a small amount and still very quiet). I'm sure my temps would be even better if my room wasn't always so warm.


----------



## DaniyelFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazui*
> 
> I'm having great results with the following:
> 
> Case on its side (window up), H100i as front intake (pull), 2x fans as bottom intake (blowing towards GPU), 2x fans as top exhaust.
> 
> My system is extremely quiet and I almost never hear my fans ramp up while gaming (and if they do, it's a small amount and still very quiet). I'm sure my temps would be even better if my room wasn't always so warm.


thank u, but im gona put the case so the window is on the side rather than top, so how till the fans be mounted.
h100i and 2 fans front intake and 2 fans bellow the gpu as intake, 2 fans on top and 1 rear as exhaust, like that when the case window is on the side. How is this?


----------



## mazui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaniyelFPS*
> 
> thank u, but im gona put the case so the window is on the side rather than top, so how till the fans be mounted.
> h100i and 2 fans front intake and 2 fans bellow the gpu as intake, 2 fans on top and 1 rear as exhaust, like that when the case window is on the side. How is this?


Should be fine, temps might be slightly higher due to the restriction on the bottom fans but honestly the airflow in this case is good enough that I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## booyaah82

Well I finally pulled the trigger and got dual EVGA 970 FTWs. Not ironically, I've started gaming a lot more now



















Quick, close your eyes!


----------



## DaniyelFPS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazui*
> 
> Should be fine, temps might be slightly higher due to the restriction on the bottom fans but honestly the airflow in this case is good enough that I wouldn't worry about it.


Ok, thanks mate


----------



## lucaralf

My Carbide Air 540

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=713706IMG20141123170134.jpg

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=784081IMG20141123170416.jpg

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=175454IMG20141123170205.jpg

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=931506IMG20141123170238.jpg


----------



## zach9008

First build.


----------



## BigCatRoach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zach9008*
> 
> First build.


What type of paint did you use for it?


----------



## BigCatRoach

I want to build a bottom for my case I have a dusty ass room and want to close it up. What materials have you guys used to do it?


----------



## GalaxyRadio

Hello everyone,

first, sorry for my bad englisch, iam not used to speak in your languauge, but i try my best to be udnerstandable. Iam a owner from the Corsair 540, a very good case, but it was bigger than i like and now there is the almost same case in smaller size out there, 240!

I just searchd the internet, but couldn't find the answere and i hope you 240er owner can help me out?









*1*. how long can be the gpu? Official info says 29cm, but a video review with Corsair H100i + 2x120mm fans installed also little bit over 29cm, so there must be space for 31-32cm (H100i is 2,7cm thick), can someone mess this for me? It would be really nice!

*2*. can i install without any problems 2x 120mm fans with mATX Board at the bottom (Cable from I/O Panel)?

*3*. Is it possible to install a 240 AiO in the Top with 4x 120mm Fans and still have enough space for 2x 80mm fans in the back?

*My ideal idea would be*

*1*. mATX Board
*2*. GTX 780 iChill (30-31cm long)
*3*. Corsair H100i as CPU cooler push pull 4x120mm fans in the top
*4*. 2x 120mm fans front - 2x 120mm fans bottom - 2x 80mm fans back
*5*. 3 SSD in the second chamber - no 3.5" Drive
*6* Aquaero 5 LT Aircontrolunit on the PSU Unit

Is this possible? I don't wont to buy all that stuff to find out it dosn't fit haha. So i would be glad if someone could make me wiser in that question!

*This is my actual Rig*



The 540 is 2,1cm longer than the 240 and my GPU (28cm) have 4,5cm more space (32,5cm), so, the 240 must have a minimum of 30,4cm for the gpu, i would say, if the case is similiar to the 540 in terms of space needed for the case himself. If yes, a GTX 780 iChill would fit.

Kind Regards,
Galaxy Radio


----------



## mazui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GalaxyRadio*
> 
> *1*. how long can be the gpu? Official info says 29cm, but a video review with Corsair H100i + 2x120mm fans installed also little bit over 29cm, so there must be space for 31-32cm (H100i is 2,7cm thick), can someone mess this for me? It would be really nice!


With an H100i with 2 fans, there is ~310mm of clearance for the GPU. With 4 fans, ~285mm.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GalaxyRadio*
> 
> *2*. can i install without any problems 2x 120mm fans with mATX Board at the bottom (Cable from I/O Panel)?


2x fans _should_ fit at the bottom. I'm not sure how much clearance you would have though since I don't have a mATX board to check. You won't be able to run a radiator down there, however.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GalaxyRadio*
> 
> *3*. Is it possible to install a 240 AiO in the Top with 4x 120mm Fans and still have enough space for 2x 80mm fans in the back?


No, there is not enough room for a radiator with push/pull fans. In fact, the only way to install a radiator at the top would be to remove the top panel and mount the radiator or the fans externally.

The 80mm fans should fit even with 120mm fans at the top.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GalaxyRadio*
> 
> *My ideal idea would be*
> 
> *1*. mATX Board
> *2*. GTX 780 iChill (30-31cm long)
> *3*. Corsair H100i as CPU cooler push pull 4x120mm fans in the top
> *4*. 2x 120mm fans front - 2x 120mm fans bottom - 2x 80mm fans back
> *5*. 3 SSD in the second chamber - no 3.5" Drive
> *6* Aquaero 5 LT Aircontrolunit on the PSU Unit


Based on this list, you would have to mount your radiator at the front and most likely would not be able to run push/pull (only one or the other). Otherwise, I don't see a problem with everything else.


----------



## st0rm337

I have a µATX board and can NOT fit fans at the bottom.


----------



## Woxys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0rm337*
> 
> I have a µATX board and can NOT fit fans at the bottom.


see here


----------



## mazui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0rm337*
> 
> I have a µATX board and can NOT fit fans at the bottom.


I stand corrected, thanks for the info.


----------



## GalaxyRadio

Hello,

mazui, woxys and storm 337, thank you very much for the extremely fast answers, this helps me a lot!

*So, what is possible for the 240 is*

- GTX 780 iChill (295mm long - so 15mm rest clearance)
- Corsair H100i AiO in the Front with 2x 120mm Fans
- 2x 120mm Fans top
- 2x 80mm fans in the back
- ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe as Mainboard
- 2x120mm fans at the Bottom

I could have a very small, but powerful system with good air cooling condition this way. What do u think about it? I would buy and build it this way in 2-3 month or maybe earlier







Have just to buy a new mainboard and switch my GPU with GTX 780 and buy 2 80mm Fans from Enermax like i already using.

Kind Regards,
Galaxy Radio


----------



## Woxys

I think you can fit all that, see here. The card is a Sapphire R9 270X Toxic 308mm long, at least that's what they say on sapphire website.


----------



## zach9008

@BigCatRoach -A can of Krylon colormaster in banner red


----------



## GalaxyRadio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woxys*
> 
> I think you can fit all that, see here. The card is a Sapphire R9 270X Toxic 308mm long, at least that's what they say on sapphire website.


Oh yes, the Toxic is a monster card, iam impressed that the GPU clearance with even 240 AiO in the front is that high in that small case, exactly what i wanted from corsair, but 2-3cm more height would be nice for mATX Board, but u cant always have the perfect build out of the box...

*OK, then i will go with*

*Case* Corsair Carbide Air 240
*PSU* Corsair RM-750W (because of Oculus Rift i planed for SLI/CF System, but it's just too big for my desktop and we still dont know if OR will hit the market in a good way. So i dont buy a new one just for that small case)
*Mainboard* ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe
*Graphics Card* Inno 3D GTX 780 iChill [email protected]
*Processor* Intel [email protected]
*RAM* G.Skill DDR3 8GB PC-1333
*Drive* Samsung 830 Pro 128GB - Crucial C300 128GB
*CPU-Cooler* Corsair H100i or Enermax Liqtech 240 to fit the optic with my fans
*Case Fans* Enermax Cluster White 7x 120mm - 2x 80mm (dont know yet if i put 1 in the second chamber)
*Fan Control* NZXT Grid+

I will post some pictures, when iam done and thank you so much for helping me out!

Kind Regards,
Galaxy Radio


----------



## Skye12977

Despite wanting the 240 air when it first came out, I'm not really sure I like the case.
It may just because I didn't put quality parts inside, or maybe the white edition would just suit me better.


----------



## methos123

How the heck can I stop the fans from vibrating the 540's case in the front???? I have tried fan noisebuster gaskets, and they did nothing! It's a very irratating whiny noise. It is from the case vibrating from the fans because the fans don't make the noise when not in contact with the case.

Also, I will be using a 360 rad there in a few weeks, so I don't think the rubber screws will be a long lasting approach, and I don't know that they will work. However, they are the only thing I haven't tried.

What is you all's experience with this?

Thanks


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *methos123*
> 
> How the heck can I stop the fans from vibrating the 540's case in the front???? I have tried fan noisebuster gaskets, and they did nothing! It's a very irratating whiny noise. It is from the case vibrating from the fans because the fans don't make the noise when not in contact with the case.
> 
> Also, I will be using a 360 rad there in a few weeks, so I don't think the rubber screws will be a long lasting approach, and I don't know that they will work. However, they are the only thing I haven't tried.
> 
> What is you all's experience with this?
> 
> Thanks


vibrating and a whiny noise are quite different.
Vibrating is when the two are hitting each other and making a noise
a Whiny noise is when something is being stressed, either a fans are to tight, need to be oiled, or (like some Corsair fans) they don't like the way you are mounting them.

I would suggest messing with them with the fans connected to figure out what the noise really is.
if you touch them does the noise go away? is there a certain spot that you have to touch?
tighten the screws, loosen the screws
Check if the filter is making the noise
are they high RPM fans? they makes noise!
are you using a fan controller or something that changes the typical RPMs of the fans
unplug the fans try them one at a time.... just keep doing stuff until you figure out what exactly the cause is


----------



## methos123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> vibrating and a whiny noise are quite different.
> Vibrating is when the two are hitting each other and making a noise
> a Whiny noise is when something is being stressed, either a fans are to tight, need to be oiled, or (like some Corsair fans) they don't like the way you are mounting them.
> 
> I would suggest messing with them with the fans connected to figure out what the noise really is.
> if you touch them does the noise go away? is there a certain spot that you have to touch?
> tighten the screws, loosen the screws
> Check if the filter is making the noise
> are they high RPM fans? they makes noise!
> are you using a fan controller or something that changes the typical RPMs of the fans
> unplug the fans try them one at a time.... just keep doing stuff until you figure out what exactly the cause is


Yes, I have 100% certainty that it is the fan in contact with the case that causes the whiny noise from vibration of the motor in contact with the case. I can touch them while mounted and it doesn't change. I can unmount them and it goes away, then touch the case with the fan case...it's back. Only when touching the case though. They are enermax magma fans. I have them attached to a scythe kaze master pro fan controller. low rpm and high and mid rpm's do it. screws I loosened,tightened and mid tightened...no change. One at a time...same thing across 3 fans.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *methos123*
> 
> Yes, I have 100% certainty that it is the fan in contact with the case that causes the whiny noise from vibration of the motor in contact with the case. I can touch them while mounted and it doesn't change. I can unmount them and it goes away, then touch the case with the fan case...it's back. Only when touching the case though. They are enermax magma fans. I have them attached to a scythe kaze master pro fan controller. low rpm and high and mid rpm's do it. screws I loosened,tightened and mid tightened...no change. One at a time...same thing across 3 fans.


plug the fans(s) in your motherboard and see if the noise is there


----------



## itssowrong

does anyone know of a way to add more 3.5 in drives to the 540 im considering building in it but need support for at least 4 3.5 in drives.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itssowrong*
> 
> does anyone know of a way to add more 3.5 in drives to the 540 im considering building in it but need support for at least 4 3.5 in drives.


If you aren't using the optical bays buy an adapter


----------



## MGMG8GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *methos123*
> 
> Yes, I have 100% certainty that it is the fan in contact with the case that causes the whiny noise from vibration of the motor in contact with the case. I can touch them while mounted and it doesn't change. I can unmount them and it goes away, then touch the case with the fan case...it's back. Only when touching the case though. They are enermax magma fans. I have them attached to a scythe kaze master pro fan controller. low rpm and high and mid rpm's do it. screws I loosened,tightened and mid tightened...no change. One at a time...same thing across 3 fans.


I had a similar vibration. You need to slip a folded up piece of paper underneath one of the feet on the case. Test and see which one eliminates the vibration. Think about it like you are sitting down at a wobbly table. Same effect here.


----------



## methos123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> plug the fans(s) in your motherboard and see if the noise is there


Yes, it's still there. Even when plugged in to the motherboard. ): It has 3 speeds to choose from...all 3 levels it happens.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *methos123*
> 
> Yes, it's still there. Even when plugged in to the motherboard. ): It has 3 speeds to choose from...all 3 levels it happens.


Might just be the fans then.
I've had fan noise occur from fan controllers, orientation of the fans and because of improper quality of the fan being put together.


----------



## methos123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGMG8GT*
> 
> I had a similar vibration. You need to slip a folded up piece of paper underneath one of the feet on the case. Test and see which one eliminates the vibration. Think about it like you are sitting down at a wobbly table. Same effect here.


Thanks for trying, but it's still there under every foot. I folded it at 4 different thickness'.


----------



## methos123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Might just be the fans then.
> I've had fan noise occur from fan controllers, orientation of the fans and because of improper quality of the fan being put together.


Yeah, but the fans don't make the noise when free floating or standing on the desk...?


----------



## Woxys

I think that noise is from air passing the mesh, try to stick the fan to the case but horizontally so the air will not get to the mesh.


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *methos123*
> 
> How the heck can I stop the fans from vibrating the 540's case in the front???? I have tried fan noisebuster gaskets, and they did nothing! It's a very irratating whiny noise. It is from the case vibrating from the fans because the fans don't make the noise when not in contact with the case.
> 
> Also, I will be using a 360 rad there in a few weeks, so I don't think the rubber screws will be a long lasting approach, and I don't know that they will work. However, they are the only thing I haven't tried.
> 
> What is you all's experience with this?
> 
> Thanks


My problem is the top fans start to rattle the top cage at higher speeds. Once my cpu reaches about 40c the fans kick up a bit and the mesh rattles against the plastic bars running across it.


----------



## methos123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woxys*
> 
> I think that noise is from air passing the mesh, try to stick the fan to the case but horizontally so the air will not get to the mesh.


Well, it's not the mesh because I've been testing it with the mesh grill off. The filter has been on and off.

The fan when horizontal touching the fan to the case it happens, but not when it's not in contact with the case.


----------



## methos123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> My problem is the top fans start to rattle the top cage at higher speeds. Once my cpu reaches about 40c the fans kick up a bit and the mesh rattles against the plastic bars running across it.


Yeah, I've seen that problem on youtube. I don't have that problem. I have the same fans on a 240 rad up top and one on the exhause in back. They don't have the noise/vibration issue...?


----------



## orndorf77

I am thinking about switching to acrylic tubing for my cooling loop in the front of corsair air 540 where my motherboard is and using the flexible tubing I have now behind my motherboard . is this a good idea ? also the fittings I am using now are koolance black fittings would there be a problem if I was to use chrome red fittings for the acrylic tubing and continue to use the koolance black fittings for the flexible tubing ? I am asking because the fittings will be two different metals


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *methos123*
> 
> Yeah, but the fans don't make the noise when free floating or standing on the desk...?


It was only when the fans were mounted on the case for me


----------



## methos123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> It was only when the fans were mounted on the case for me


Yeah, same here to. However, I can have the fan in my hand and it not make the noise, but when I just touch it to the case, it's back...


----------



## methos123

Here's a video.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/pfv4hsv8qjqwxvr/20141125_175044.3gp?dl=0


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *methos123*
> 
> Here's a video.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/pfv4hsv8qjqwxvr/20141125_175044.3gp?dl=0


Hm, that would genuinely be the fans then.
You may have to do a gasket/spacer with the rubber "screws" for the fans then

The gasket would keep the fans away from the case (which you may already have a gasket)

Then rubber screws so that the fans can't vibrate to the case via the screws.

But I'm not sure that this would even solve the problem, the fans may just not like the 540


----------



## methos123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Hm, that would genuinely be the fans then.
> You may have to do a gasket/spacer with the rubber "screws" for the fans then
> 
> The gasket would keep the fans away from the case (which you may already have a gasket)
> 
> Then rubber screws so that the fans can't vibrate to the case via the screws.
> 
> But I'm not sure that this would even solve the problem, the fans may just not like the 540


Yeah, I've ordered some noctua NF-F12's to see if it's not the motor from the fans.

I tried the gasket..it didn't do anything. The rubber screws I haven't tried though.


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *methos123*
> 
> Here's a video.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/pfv4hsv8qjqwxvr/20141125_175044.3gp?dl=0


That's a strange sound. Do you have a fan controller to see if it happens at lower speeds?

Also, with the problem I mentioned, could you link me to a youtube video that you saw about it?


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> That's a strange sound. Do you have a fan controller to see if it happens at lower speeds?
> 
> Also, with the problem I mentioned, could you link me to a youtube video that you saw about it?


He said he plugged the fans into the motherboard and the sound was still there.
I was thinking the samething after I had to return an NZXT fan controller than makes all of my fans whine


----------



## methos123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> That's a strange sound. Do you have a fan controller to see if it happens at lower speeds?
> 
> Also, with the problem I mentioned, could you link me to a youtube video that you saw about it?







Yes, I had the fans connected to a fan controller before the video..in the video it was connected to the chassis fan header on the motherboard.


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *methos123*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I had the fans connected to a fan controller before the video..in the video it was connected to the chassis fan header on the motherboard.


whats in that video is the EXACT same thing happening to me. I was thinking i might stick a few pieces of 3m auto tape since its kind of foamy inbetween the beam and the mesh and see how it works out. Haven't gotten around to it though. I wish the beams were secured better.

Anyways, thats pretty strange. Do you have any other fans around to see if they cause the same thing?


----------



## methos123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> whats in that video is the EXACT same thing happening to me. I was thinking i might stick a few pieces of 3m auto tape since its kind of foamy inbetween the beam and the mesh and see how it works out. Haven't gotten around to it though. I wish the beams were secured better.
> 
> Anyways, thats pretty strange. Do you have any other fans around to see if they cause the same thing?


I tried some yate loons 120mm fans and the corsair 140's that came with it...yate loons do it, and the corsair 140's don't.

Of course the rpm difference is large!


----------



## VoodooFarm

That's pretty strange then. I'd just run the 140's then and maybe look into some noctuas since they seem like the standard for quiet operation


----------



## methos123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> That's pretty strange then. I'd just run the 140's then and maybe look into some noctuas since they seem like the standard for quiet operation


Yeah, that's what I was thinking...I got 3 noctua NF-F12 fans coming. I hope they work.


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *methos123*
> 
> Yeah, that's what I was thinking...I got 3 noctua NF-F12 fans coming. I hope they work.


Good luck then, let us know how it turns out once you get them


----------



## methos123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *methos123*
> 
> Yeah, that's what I was thinking...I got 3 noctua NF-F12 fans coming. I hope they work.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Good luck then, let us know how it turns out once you get them


Thanks, I will let ya'll know how it turns out. BTW, the corsair 140's are doing it now that I screwed them both in....


----------



## jameyscott

I've got some good news and bad news guys. Bad news I'm going to the 900D. The good news is I will be still maintaining this thread. The wife loves my air 540 and will be getting her rig built in it! Well... She'll be getting my rig once I go x99.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I've got some good news and bad news guys. Bad news I'm going to the 900D. The good news is I will be still maintaining this thread. The wife loves my air 540 and will be getting her rig built in it! Well... She'll be getting my rig once I go x99.


I'm selling my 240 hopefully Thursday, and might go with the 250D lol


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I'm selling my 240 hopefully Thursday, and might go with the 250D lol


Why?


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Why?


1. I'm actually making money by selling it
2. I'm just not feeling the case, I really don't know why


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> 1. I'm actually making money by selling it
> 2. I'm just not feeling the case, I really don't know why


Sad day. I love my air 240. It's been a great little NAS.


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Sad day. I love my air 240. It's been a great little NAS.


240 for a nas? doesnt it only have 2 3.5in bays?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> 240 for a nas? doesnt it only have 2 3.5in bays?


I don't live by the specifications of the manufacturer! Muahahaha. I currently have 5 3.5 inch HDD in the system with room to. Expand.


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I don't live by the specifications of the manufacturer! Muahahaha. I currently have 5 3.5 inch HDD in the system with room to. Expand.


Oh wow, you should post up a pic, i'd love to see that set up


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Oh wow, you should post up a pic, i'd love to see that set up


I will when I change out the PSU sometime soon.


----------



## 20salmon

Question for Carbide Air 240 owners:

Can I fit 2x140mm fans in the front of the case if I drill my own holes / Is the material on the front of the case suitable to drill these holes?

The purpose is to fit a 140mm AiO cooler in the case. Also wondering if its feasible to fit one in the top of the case by drilling holes or making some sort of mechanism that fixes the rad to the fan rails.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *20salmon*
> 
> Question for Carbide Air 240 owners:
> 
> Can I fit 2x140mm fans in the front of the case if I drill my own holes / Is the material on the front of the case suitable to drill these holes?
> 
> The purpose is to fit a 140mm AiO cooler in the case. Also wondering if its feasible to fit one in the top of the case by drilling holes or making some sort of mechanism that fixes the rad to the fan rails.


You might be able to get away with the 140mm but you might have to use spacers to avoid the plastic tabs which hold the face, these will prevent you.


----------



## akg102

I've done a few searches on this thread and can't quite find what I'm looking for. Any help would be appreciated. For reference, I've attached a quick build list.

For the past year or so, I've run a CFX 7970 rig in the SG09 and have been pretty happy. However, I think I'm going to make the move to the AIR240 and replace my CFX 7970's & PSU.

My build will look something like:

- Maximus Gene V
- 3770k (Antec 620)
- 16GB Ripjaws 1600mhz
- R9 295x2 (CFX)
- AX1500i

(1) Is it possible to fit 2 x (295x2) GPUs in this case WITH a 120mm encapsulated wc system for the CPU? (Antec 620)

Essentially, this would mean 3x120mm radiators.

(2) Can a 120mm radiator + fan fit in the PSU/SSD compartment on the right side of the case in the 120mm fan mount? (intake)

I'm just trying to lay this out in my head before I make any more purchases. I already have everything from my current build and the first 295x2 + AX1500i are already in the mail.

Thanks!


----------



## mytquinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akg102*
> 
> I've done a few searches on this thread and can't quite find what I'm looking for. Any help would be appreciated. For reference, I've attached a quick build list.
> 
> For the past year or so, I've run a CFX 7970 rig in the SG09 and have been pretty happy. However, I think I'm going to make the move to the AIR240 and replace my CFX 7970's & PSU.
> 
> My build will look something like:
> 
> - Maximus Gene V
> - 3770k (Antec 620)
> - 16GB Ripjaws 1600mhz
> - R9 295x2 (CFX)
> - AX1500i
> 
> (1) Is it possible to fit 2 x (295x2) GPUs in this case WITH a 120mm encapsulated wc system for the CPU? (Antec 620)
> 
> Essentially, this would mean 3x120mm radiators.
> 
> (2) Can a 120mm radiator + fan fit in the PSU/SSD compartment on the right side of the case in the 120mm fan mount? (intake)
> 
> I'm just trying to lay this out in my head before I make any more purchases. I already have everything from my current build and the first 295x2 + AX1500i are already in the mail.
> 
> Thanks!


You may be able to.... but the 540 would be a much more realistic case for that type of build. You'll be pulling so much heat through the radiators and into the case that I wouldn't risk it for the smaller size.


----------



## sonic2911

Can the air 240 go with gigabyte gtx 970 g1?
Thanks


----------



## Atibon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> Can the air 240 go with gigabyte gtx 970 g1?
> Thanks


yes it can



pic from Thai user


----------



## vulcan78

Hey guys, check out my custom side panel!






Oh and the AIO's are pushing out of the case in case anyone is wondering.

Previous build:






Full system specs and bench in signature.


----------



## The LAN Man

Does anyone know of a Rampage IV Extreme fits in the 540 air?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Does anyone know of a Rampage IV Extreme fits in the 540 air?


I've seen a bunch of builds on Youtube with that combo but they didn't comment on any difficulties.
I tested fitted my old Maximus V Formula when I got this case and it fit without issue. Didn't leave any room for push/pull on the top though and the front if push/pull was extremely tight.
If you are going all air you'd be fine.


----------



## Atibon

asus strix 970 or msi 970gaming can't fit in air 240 right ?


----------



## jameyscott

I feel like GPU manufacturers should send me their cards so I can do test fitment.







They'd totally send one of all of their GPUs for that, right?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> Does anyone know of a Rampage IV Extreme fits in the 540 air?


Lol, you posit this question right after I post a build video with a RIVBE in an Air 540, which is dimensionally identical.


----------



## Paolo11

This is my first time building a PC. I call this Shadow Box Air. Specs and pics below:

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/Paolo11/saved/7K62FT










I want to cool my GPUS more. Should I replace the stock fan below? What is the best fan to lower the temps of my EVGA 980 GTX ACX SLI?


----------



## Casbah

Hello guys.

My 240 is in the mail and I'm planning to install all 6 fans for my ITX build, but I'm a bit confused on how to direct them.
Front and bottom intake and top exhaust should be the way, right?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Casbah*
> 
> Hello guys.
> 
> My 240 is in the mail and I'm planning to install all 6 fans for my ITX build, but I'm a bit confused on how to direct them.
> Front and bottom intake and top exhaust should be the way, right?


I'd go both intake to keep up positive pressure.


----------



## Savage Shadows

I didn't post here while getting ready for this build. But then again, I only decided to do it and started sourcing parts this week! So not a lot of time. This is a surprise build for my wife. She's currently in basic training, and by the time she gets out I'll be in basic training myself. But I got the 240 for a custom build for her. Personally, I have a white NZXT Phantom 820. But stock, both our cases are black/white so easy to apply a color scheme to. And my board is the ASRock Z97 OC Formula, and for hers I got the ASRock Z97M OC Formula. So obviously we both have the same colored board. So I decided to make the build based off those colors, and will later apply the same to my build which was built two months ago. Her build doesn't have a GPU yet (money), but I JUST finished it!

Let me know what you think! I have yet to mod and paint my Phantom, but I did hers first because this was my first time taking on a project like this.





ps. I did have some quality issues while painting, but that's already known, was in part due to external causes, and will be avoided next time.


----------



## methos123

I got the noctua nf-f12's, and they DON'T make the vibrating sound that the other fans made in the front of my 540!! I'm now a firm believer in the noctua line of fans! I'm getting 3 more to replace all the fans in the case! ?


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paolo11*
> 
> 
> 
> I want to cool my GPUS more. Should I replace the stock fan below? What is the best fan to lower the temps of my EVGA 980 GTX ACX SLI?


Looking good







The top GPU will be getting starved for air as there's virtually no space between the cards. I would try and route the cables away from the front of the bottom fan (to clear the path for the air) and try and crank up that front bottom fan so it's blowing into the cards as much as possible. Someone else might be able to advise a better fan to go in that spot.

Cheers.


----------



## Paolo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Looking good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top GPU will be getting starved for air as there's virtually no space between the cards. I would try and route the cables away from the front of the bottom fan (to clear the path for the air) and try and crank up that front bottom fan so it's blowing into the cards as much as possible. Someone else might be able to advise a better fan to go in that spot.
> 
> Cheers.


I actually did fix the cables yesterday and replaced the bottom fan for Corsair sp high performance fans. I did gaming using default fan curve and my constant temps are 70 and below for Top GPU.









Should I full speed my bottom fan?


----------



## jameyscott

No reason if your top card is below 70. Only reason to increase would be if you were pushing 80


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paolo11*
> 
> I actually did fix the cables yesterday and replaced the bottom fan for Corsair sp high performance fans. I did gaming using default fan curve and my constant temps are 70 and below for Top GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I full speed my bottom fan?


If you don't mind the noise you could try that, although I wouldn't be too bothered if the top one's not breaking 70C.

Cheers.


----------



## Paolo11

Played Witcher 2 for a hour and Top GPU is 68 to 72 degrees. It spikes up to 78 on cutscenes but only s few seconds. GpU never went over 80.


----------



## Somasonic

80 is where it will start throttling to avoid getting any hotter, if you find you're at 80 a lot you might want to rethink the cooling but otherwise I wouldn't worry


----------



## Alag28

Heres my baby... Finished this build couple
Days ago. I love this case


----------



## Mclambo

Yesterday I completed my Air 540 build, it has a H105 in the top, cooling the i5-4690k. Allthough the cpu remains very cool I'm a bit disappointed by the level of noise the combination of it all makes.
Especially the H105, when revving up is creating a low-pitched noise that resonates through the case.. Is there any way possible to fix the radiator in rubber mounts?


----------



## crayzieap

Anyone tried these cpu coolers fit the Air 240? Which one would achieve cooler temps going for air cooling?

Noctua CP-14 or Noctua NH-C12.

It looks like the CP14 by removing the top fan can fit in the 240 and the C12 can fit no problem. Seeing that this is the casee, any clues one which one would achieve better temps?


----------



## GalaxyRadio

Hello Guys,

thank you very much again for the Help. I wasn't able to find a nice mainboard for my Intel Core 2500K, so i switched to Haswell and will build the new Rig in a couple of days. The GPU, some 80mm fans and the fan control will come later, il will show you some pics, when i'am done.

So, if anyone like to build a rig similiar to mine, should wait a little for my reporting (for example i use Mini-ITX Board, because mATX will fail with Fans at the Bottom), if all parts really fit, before you buy! Hope that helps some poeple in the future









*Case* Corsair Carbide Air 240 *[White]*
*PSU* Corsair RM-750W
*Mainboard* EVGA Z87 Stinger
*CPU* Intel Core I7-4770K *[Beheaded with Phobya LM Liquid]*
*GPU* Inno 3D GTX 780 3GB iChill
*DDR3* 8GB Kingston Hyper Fury 1866 *[White]*
*Liquid Cooler* Enermax Liqtech 240 AiO
*SSD* Samsung 830 Pro 128GB
*Internal Fan Control* NZXT Grid+
*Fans*
- 2x Enermax Cluster 80mm *[White]*
- 6x Enermax Cluster 120mm *[White]*

Kind Regards,
Galaxy Radio


----------



## inedenimadam

Every single last one of the fans that came with this case are now in the garbage can because of the obnoxious rattle that developed with ever single last one of them.
COME ON CORSAIR! I understand you dont want to put your best fans in a budget case...but I have barely had this thing a year.

/end rant

Edit to add: I only ever used them as a rear exhaust.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Every single last one of the fans that came with this case are now in the garbage can because of the obnoxious rattle that developed with ever single last one of them.
> COME ON CORSAIR! I understand you dont want to put your best fans in a budget case...but I have barely had this thing a year.
> 
> /end rant
> 
> Edit to add: I only ever used them as a rear exhaust.


\

Just go to corsair.com and open up a support ticket. They should be able to help you out. Corsair is known for their legendary support after all.









Make sure and PM @Corsair Joseph your ticket number so he can smooth the process along.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Every single last one of the fans that came with this case are now in the garbage can because of the obnoxious rattle that developed with ever single last one of them.
> COME ON CORSAIR! I understand you dont want to put your best fans in a budget case...but I have barely had this thing a year.
> 
> /end rant
> 
> Edit to add: I only ever used them as a rear exhaust.


Was this problem present ever since you've owned the case? Get me a ticket @ Corsair.force.com and I'll see what I can do

Thanks for the heads up Jamey


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Was this problem present ever since you've owned the case? Get me a ticket @ Corsair.force.com and I'll see what I can do
> 
> Thanks for the heads up Jamey


Would a rattling top panel on the 540 warrant an RMA? Anytime my fans spin up past about 1.2k rpm the top panel mesh starts rattling against the plastic beams pretty violently


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Would a rattling top panel on the 540 warrant an RMA? Anytime my fans spin up past about 1.2k rpm the top panel mesh starts rattling against the plastic beams pretty violently


If the fan itself is running violently when spinning at a certain rpm then it is possible that you may have a faulty fan. BUT before proceeding with an RMA for a fan replacement, just make sure that there are no obstruction around the fan blade and make sure the fans are mounted properly.


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> If the fan itself is running violently when spinning at a certain rpm then it is possible that you may have a faulty fan. BUT before proceeding with an RMA for a fan replacement, just make sure that there are no obstruction around the fan blade and make sure the fans are mounted properly.


It isn't the fan, if I take the top panel off its virtually silent. Using SP 120's as top exhausts for my h100i and they're amazing. It's just the top panel that vibrates. The mesh just vibrates against the bars running down it.


----------



## fibra

Put some glue (or something like that) fixing top panel metal on the top panel plastic.
Regards


----------



## Somasonic

Jam pretty much anything in there to eliminate the free play of the mesh should do it. I used some acoustic dampener that did the trick nicely.

Cheers.


----------



## Dille1009

How loud is the pump ?

Nice build !!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Every single last one of the fans that came with this case are now in the garbage can because of the obnoxious rattle that developed with ever single last one of them.
> COME ON CORSAIR! I understand you dont want to put your best fans in a budget case...but I have barely had this thing a year.
> 
> /end rant
> 
> Edit to add: I only ever used them as a rear exhaust.
> 
> 
> 
> Was this problem present ever since you've owned the case? Get me a ticket @ Corsair.force.com and I'll see what I can do
> 
> Thanks for the heads up Jamey
Click to expand...

Since ownership of this case, all but the rear has been populated with radiators and 120mm fans, so I used the 140s as rear exhaust, swapping them out and throwing them away when they start to sound like a coffee grinder. Well, they are all in the garbage now. Two of them were always crunchy to begin with.

I dont think this is indicative of all corsiar products, and certainly the Air 540 has been a joy to build in and mod. Also, pretty sure I voided any warranty when I took a can of spray paint to the fan fins. So I don't think I am going to bother filling out a support ticket to get 140mm fans back that I don't want, or have need for. Doesnt help that I have already filed the fans away in "13".

I do appreciate the offer Joseph, and fear not, t he name brand is not tarnished to me. The 900D is in the top 3 for a massive January build, right beside the S8 and doing my own wood custom.


----------



## jameyscott

I've already got a 900D in my hands for a rebuild. Should be fun. Would highly recommend the case. 2 480s a 360 and a 240 should fit nicely in P/P.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I've already got a 900D in my hands for a rebuild. Should be fun. Would highly recommend the case. 2 480s a 360 and a 240 should fit nicely in P/P.


If I end up not being able to talk my wife into another crazy custom case in our living room, it is looking like the 900D...
That might actually end up being the hardest part of my next build actually...talking an 8 month pregnant woman into more non feng shui living room stuff.
I already hear it every time she looks at the BMO build we are doing right now.

But then there is this:



Yes... I know...its a trash can...but its R2D2, and my 11 year old is a HUGE star war fan. And there will be plenty of room for all my W/C parts...albiet, I will have to fabricate all of the mounts and whatnot.


----------



## Mclambo

Some pictures of my build that I completed last sunday:

http://s1100.photobucket.com/user/m...P_20141130_13_20_24_Raw2_zpsf49d926c.jpg.html

http://s1100.photobucket.com/user/m...WP_20141130_13_15_41_Raw_zps4700b187.jpg.html

1 Intel Core i5-4690K Boxed
1 Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5
1 Gigabyte GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD
1 Corsair Carbide Air 540 Zwart
1 Corsair Hydro H105
1 Crucial Ballistix Tactical BLT2C8G3D1608ET3LX0CEU
1 XFX 550W Pro
1 Samsung 840 series Pro 512GB
1 Arctic Cooling MX-4 Thermal Compound (4g)


----------



## hhuey5

hi i'm harold, i'm new n will be building my minimum rig soon

How this idea to add more storage to the case?

bolt a hdd cage to the top or bottom of the cage


but the cage cost 31.18

if one does the top of the case then the cage would have screws there
it won't block anything nor reuire screws in the mesh

if one does the btm, the wires must be managed

anyone know of a cheaper cage or where to get those special grommets?


----------



## SilentVenom

Hello,
I previous owned a 760T but it is a bit crappy for watercooling.
However the case has been donated and will live a second life as a aio liquid cooled rig.
i build this computer 3 days ago and it was a dream to work with this case.
The only minor points i think this case has is 1 no filters for mesh ( i dont think the current mesh will stop much dust)
2 the acrilic window is really bendy i would use a thicker acrillic.
specs;
Corsair Carbide air 540 (duuuh)
Asus Maximus VII formula
Intel i7 4770k
EVGA GTX 780 SC
Corsair Dominator Platinum 2666mHZ 16gb
Corsair ssd 240gb
WD 3tb green drive
Toshiba 3tb HDD
Asus Networkcard
Watercooling parts:
Watercool: Heatkiller gpu full copper block titan edition w backplate
Heatkiller cpucooler for intel 1150 socket
Alphacool: 240 and 280 mm rad
250ml res
al the fittings are alphacool
Masterclear uv red tubing
Laing DDC pump 18w one with a phobyatop
And a phobya fancontroller
This is my half ass attempt on a rig. if u have questions/sugestions (other then the tubing is uggly, i will swap to rigid tubing after i delidded my cpu)


----------



## Tom B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> hi i'm harold, i'm new n will be building my minimum rig soon
> 
> How this idea to add more storage to the case?
> 
> bolt a hdd cage to the top or bottom of the cage
> 
> 
> but the cage cost 31.18
> 
> if one does the top of the case then the cage would have screws there
> it won't block anything nor reuire screws in the mesh
> 
> if one does the btm, the wires must be managed
> 
> anyone know of a cheaper cage or where to get those special grommets?


$9.99



http://www.corsair.com/en-us/carbide-500r-case-hard-drive-cage-3-drive-trays-included


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom B*
> 
> $9.99
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/carbide-500r-case-hard-drive-cage-3-drive-trays-included


Thanks but I don't think I could use that part.

While looking at that part and my suggested part, it made me think corsair did a bad job designing this case while selling it more expensively than the tower cases.
If they could have made it a little wider then they could work out the users need to add more drives
If they could have made it taller then you have a chamber below to add drives or even liq cooler pump or managing box.

I re-factored my thinking:
* originally I would put the cage length wise parallel to the width of the case but that means its facing the 5.25 cage with no room to slide in the drives during maintenance.
* New idea: Put the cage parallel to the height of the case, in fact put a new 2.5 cage along side, so it makes it easier to insert the drives and put the cables on.

But I think these cages will be the tooled kind, I don't think I trust the tool-less ones to hold 3x 3.5 drives upside down. it could hold 4x 2.5 drives
I don't want to take the chance in hearing a drive fall to its mechanical death like wingless bats, lol

The reason why ppl can buy these cases for 100 (and going down) the user has to spend money modding it to fit their needs costing them to at least the original mfr price of the case.

I sent jon gerow my rant on this poor design especially to get this case to usable spec would cost 60-70 dollars.


----------



## inedenimadam

I must disagree with you on the value of the case. No, this is not a top tier case, but it has most of the boxes checked for ~100 bucks, and is about the easiest case you will ever have the pleasure of building in. I mount my HDDs and SSD to the grill directly behind the CPU socket, and have placed a blank plate at the bottom of the case where the hot swap was. They do just fine there.

Can you tell me just what exactly it is that you are storing that requires more than 2x3.5 and 3x 2.5? If you are looking to do a large files bank or something, then you are looking at the wrong case. Its like going to honda dealership and asking them why the accord doesn't have rowed seating for 50...

go look at a bus if you need a bus.


----------



## jameyscott

Psh, the Air 240 can fit a massive amount of HDDs if you get into a little modding. It's definitely not meant for NAS or anything of the sort, but it sure can be fun to work in!


----------



## hhuey5

hey for 100 to 150 the case sells at; you should not get sub standard abilities in exchange for bigger coolers;
this is what mini-cases (ie: air 240) are for, they are smaller n that's your choice to put less in confined space

but this is a 150 retail case, it should have similar abilities like other 150 cases, not much less like mini case.

there is very few cases of this class, for now i only know two.

with good design, you can accessorized the case so many can put into it what they want.

not install drives on flimsy grills; this is not the answer its a work around to a poor design
overtime those drives will become insecure, imagine a 450 drive ruin on a flimsy grill.


----------



## Nichismo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> Thanks but I don't think I could use that part.
> 
> While looking at that part and my suggested part, it made me think corsair did a bad job designing this case while selling it more expensively than the tower cases.
> If they could have made it a little wider then they could work out the users need to add more drives
> If they could have made it taller then you have a chamber below to add drives or even liq cooler pump or managing box.
> 
> I re-factored my thinking:
> * originally I would put the cage length wise parallel to the width of the case but that means its facing the 5.25 cage with no room to slide in the drives during maintenance.
> * New idea: Put the cage parallel to the height of the case, in fact put a new 2.5 cage along side, so it makes it easier to insert the drives and put the cables on.
> 
> But I think these cages will be the tooled kind, I don't think I trust the tool-less ones to hold 3x 3.5 drives upside down. it could hold 4x 2.5 drives
> I don't want to take the chance in hearing a drive fall to its mechanical death like wingless bats, lol
> 
> The reason why ppl can buy these cases for 100 (and going down) the user has to spend money modding it to fit their needs costing them to at least the original mfr price of the case.
> 
> I sent jon gerow my rant on this poor design especially to get this case to usable spec would cost 60-70 dollars.


lol.

its funny when people act like their own money is more valuable than others.

I spent nearly 600$ on my case.

I dont care what it is, under 200$ for something thats going to hold all your precious components is extremely cheap. Under 100$? thats the point in you dont even know how to mount a hard drive yet, being this is your very first PC build ever.

and you however, criticizing a world renowned company with years and years of robust repertoire, makes you sound extremely fickle, ignorant, and inconsiderate.Im not sure if you are trolling, or just trying to find reasons for yourself to feel better about your lack of resources to obtain the configuration you want, but regardless, dont try and fool others into it as well.


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Psh, the Air 240 can fit a massive amount of HDDs if you get into a little modding. It's definitely not meant for NAS or anything of the sort, but it sure can be fun to work in!


Yeah I noticed that feature of Air240 wonderful but i didn't want a mini-board that limits memory.

I did some research on NAS, it hasn't changed in ten years. The cheap beware.
The expensive woof but it works.

The really bad; blame the board manufacturers. Not all external esata ports comes with multiplexing.
So NAS solutions become impossible when one wants sata speed.

Its funny that when I saw the Air240 I didn't check out big brother.

I learn lots of negatives on Cooler Master HAF and when you look at Air240 to lack those problems it became appealing.
But to inherit other issues where other solution become harder to find it gets frustrating.

I spent lots of time trying to find a good ups when I found out pfc ps has issues with normal ups.
It took lots of time to understand and to find the one ups that has the solution for the price.
But it was a price to sacrifice because no other mfr was competing on this issue.


----------



## MrBojanglles88

Been looking through a lot of these pages but dont have time to go through 900+ pages. Anyone with the 240 air able to tell me how much space there is on the back side chamber (psu side) from the dividing wall to the side panel?

Bonus question: For anyone who has the 240 air and has any bit of modding experience, would it be possible to do some modding to remove the hdd cage and rig up a bracket to slide the psu up to where the hdd cage was and then cut some ventilation holes in the side panel for its fan? My goal was to do that and then add another 240 rad to where the psu was originally designed to go, but being as that i have zero modding experience and i have yet to get my hands on the case in person to see if its even feasible any knowledgeable feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> lol.
> 
> its funny when people act like their own money is more valuable than others.
> 
> I spent nearly 600$ on my case.
> 
> I dont care what it is, under 200$ for something thats going to hold all your precious components is extremely cheap. Under 100$? thats the point in you dont even know how to mount a hard drive yet, being this is your very first PC build ever.
> 
> and you however, criticizing a world renowned company with years and years of robust repertoire, makes you sound extremely fickle, ignorant, and inconsiderate.Im not sure if you are trolling, or just trying to find reasons for yourself to feel better about your lack of resources to obtain the configuration you want, but regardless, dont try and fool others into it as well.


the only time I spend for an expensive case is for servers because you can't find server grade for less and not get issues.

this is a 150 dollars case, it should have similar abilities with others of its class
If it can't provide then warnings should be express that this is an expensive two seater that has flimsy doors

don't assume someone new to the website as someone new to building computers that's not a true
we all have diff abilities and if a newbie learn or knew something better then it its bad that we doubted them

oh don't take that a good company doesn't want to hear feedback its the company that doesn't listen to feedback that loses or gains customers.

go fish for a debate somewhere else


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBojanglles88*
> 
> Been looking through a lot of these pages but dont have time to go through 900+ pages. Anyone with the 240 air able to tell me how much space there is on the back side chamber (psu side) from the dividing wall to the side panel?
> 
> Bonus question: For anyone who has the 240 air and has any bit of modding experience, would it be possible to do some modding to remove the hdd cage and rig up a bracket to slide the psu up to where the hdd cage was and then cut some ventilation holes in the side panel for its fan? My goal was to do that and then add another 240 rad to where the psu was originally designed to go, but being as that i have zero modding experience and i have yet to get my hands on the case in person to see if its even feasible any knowledgeable feedback would be appreciated.


Just adding 2 cents

after googling it says
Quote:


> Although it's the same size as many Mini-ITX cases, the Air 240 supports MicroATX ... Maximum CPU Cooler Height: 120mm; Maximum PSU Length: 225mm ...


There is only so much Mini-ITX n MicroATX rigs are design to do and in that there is a max size ps.
Moving the ps means changing or adding supports to hold the weight ow the case may bend.

Yes I get there are modders that can make anything out of any case but please tell us what your putting into this case so many recommendations can appear.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> the only time I spend for an expensive case is for servers because you can't find server grade for less and not get issues.
> 
> this is a 150 dollars case, it should have similar abilities with others of its class
> If it can't provide then warnings should be express that this is an expensive two seater that has flimsy doors
> 
> don't assume someone new to the website as someone new to building computers that's not a true
> we all have diff abilities and if a newbie learn or knew something better then it its bad that we doubted them
> 
> oh don't take that a good company doesn't want to hear feedback its the company that doesn't listen to feedback that loses or gains customers.
> 
> go fish for a debate somewhere else


There are a few things you aren't considering when talking a bout this case. Yes, I wish there were quite a few things different about the case. For instance, all metal construction, the ride side chamber being a little bigger to accommodate radiators for more cooling, a tiny bit bigger in every dimension, etc. It's not those things and I am okay with that because of the price point it is at. I remember someone saying at some point just to make the right side bigger it would have made the case cost 200 dollars instead of the current price point it is at. You don't get these type of features of any case in this category. Having a full separate side dedicated to storage, PSU, and cable clutter is not something you will find in this price point unless you go MATX and then there are a few options. I am fairly happy with my Air 540 and even more happy with the possibilities that my Air 240 also offer.

Another thing to consider is that price point is relative. If you're doing a APU build with this case, then you aren't spending the money in the right locations. I have an X79 setup with 2 780s that were purchased for 700 bucks a piece + water cooling. The 140 I paid for this case is a very small part of my whole rig. Spending 140 bucks on a may seem a bit much to some, but it really just depends on what you are putting in there.


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> There are a few things you aren't considering when talking a bout this case. Yes, I wish there were quite a few things different about the case. For instance, all metal construction, the ride side chamber being a little bigger to accommodate radiators for more cooling, a tiny bit bigger in every dimension, etc. It's not those things and I am okay with that because of the price point it is at. I remember someone saying at some point just to make the right side bigger it would have made the case cost 200 dollars instead of the current price point it is at. You don't get these type of features of any case in this category. Having a full separate side dedicated to storage, PSU, and cable clutter is not something you will find in this price point unless you go MATX and then there are a few options. I am fairly happy with my Air 540 and even more happy with the possibilities that my Air 240 also offer.
> 
> Another thing to consider is that price point is relative. If you're doing a APU build with this case, then you aren't spending the money in the right locations. I have an X79 setup with 2 780s that were purchased for 700 bucks a piece + water cooling. The 140 I paid for this case is a very small part of my whole rig. Spending 140 bucks on a may seem a bit much to some, but it really just depends on what you are putting in there.


thank you for your input,
if they did make it bigger and have accessories, i'd buy it. (it be 150 n that's not too bad)
if they had accessories just for this design, its worth it.

I'm not a fan of towers any more, this form factor was a step in the right direction and it looks like many more steps they will have to take, later.

Thanks for the matx hint, I'll look at those few alternatives and see if they have anything I missed or something else to learn of similar sized cases.
I notice lian sells at the 100 price not sure it price range, not too pretty

I'm not expecting to change out the case but who knows what I'll learn about the others.

Its not that much metal to add to make it bigger n if its made in china you can always find makers who will make em, lol that's what Alibaba for.

the stnd tower case is 3or4x 5.25, 3 or 4x 3.5 yes others add extra cage for 2.5 but i'd did't look at the price because its a tower.

if they made the case to accept different cages in the 5.25 spot and the 2.5 spot then I'd be happy with the choices there,
its the accessories that allows one make use of the choices if given them.
it make non-modders happy n it won't bother modders

in a 5.25 cage you can put 8x 2.5 drives or 3x 3.5 drives as long as you understand the risks of drive failure if you don't have spacing and fans
in a 3.5 cage you can put 4x 2.5 drives

but just having 2.5 only and 5.25 only limits users choices, they already know the hot swap isn't that great and hey they didn't pay for server quality

if they put out 3.5 cage as a choice of either or with 2.5 n 5.25 .... problems solved

but thanks for your thoughts u shared


----------



## hhuey5

As I thought didn't find much, it seems that Air540 and CM Haf xb EVO do share similarities even though one type is mini-tower and the other a lanbox,
I did see the most expensive mATX box which if it had features if I was looking for a mATX then I might buy it if size was an issue.

The other lanboxs don't compete with CM.

I think this chat has been interesting, I'll pass the message to Jon if they could create a 3.5 cage to be an added choice to 2.5 cage

In time 2.5 hdd might increase in TB but SDD will outpace that.
Perhaps in v2 of the case, they could support one 5.25, and place a 3.5 cage under there as well as have the choice for 3.5 in place of the 2.5

I think in certain circumstances the hot swap could make use of a two x two cage especially if the mother board only supports two sli and if one is not using the last pci slot then another choice of HD is there

Yes, I'd consider Air540 more like a lanbox than a mini-tower since its not shape like one.


----------



## orndorf77

I just found out that corsair sells a silver version front and top panel grille for the corsair air 540 . do you think the black version of the corsair air 540 would look good with a silver edition front and top panel grille ? also is the silver version of the corsair air 540 a silver color or more of a grey color ?


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I just found out that corsair sells a silver version front and top panel grille for the corsair air 540 . do you think the black version of the corsair air 540 would look good with a silver edition front and top panel grille ? also is the silver version of the corsair air 540 a silver color or more of a grey color ?


Silver and Black, Grey and Black, Black and White ... the color combinations work

I had a medium tower that had silver color buttons and its a black case, it look good in its day ... I'm sure silver and black hasn't gone out of style

You can buy more grilles and color them to what matches w the case and then you can change them when ever you get tired of that color.


----------



## deeph

Hi,

I have this case a while ago and really like which have two chambers (that's why I choose this case). I actually want to install watercooling but can I install 280mm radiator inside? I was looking a EK XT 280 radiator or better go with EK 360?

Thanks


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deeph*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have this case a while ago and really like which have two chambers (that's why I choose this case). I actually want to install watercooling but can I install 280mm radiator inside? I was looking a EK XT 280 radiator or better go with EK 360?
> 
> Thanks


If your mean the 540 then yes for a 280 rad, I have one. Cant confirm the 360 though. There are some builds with then but I don't how how easy/difficult it was. I can imagine it being extremely tight for a 360.


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deeph*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have this case a while ago and really like which have two chambers (that's why I choose this case). I actually want to install watercooling but can I install 280mm radiator inside? I was looking a EK XT 280 radiator or better go with EK 360?
> 
> Thanks


I think the front can take a 360 since it can take 3x120 fans. The top does upto 280 which where I'm putting my cooler
If you browse the thread you should see pictures of rigs that might be using 360.


----------



## XtremeOcD

majority of people are using a 360 front, 240 top. works like a charm !


----------



## deeph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> If your mean the 540 then yes for a 280 rad, I have one. Cant confirm the 360 though. There are some builds with then but I don't how how easy/difficult it was. I can imagine it being extremely tight for a 360.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> I think the front can take a 360 since it can take 3x120 fans. The top does upto 280 which where I'm putting my cooler
> If you browse the thread you should see pictures of rigs that might be using 360.


Sorry, yes the 540. even the thick EK 280 rad could fit on the top (but inside the case) with fans?
Actually I have installed NZXT Kraken 60 which has 280 rad but thinner than EK I think.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> thank you for your input,
> if they did make it bigger and have accessories, i'd buy it. (it be 150 n that's not too bad)
> if they had accessories just for this design, its worth it.
> 
> I'm not a fan of towers any more, this form factor was a step in the right direction and it looks like many more steps they will have to take, later.
> 
> Thanks for the matx hint, I'll look at those few alternatives and see if they have anything I missed or something else to learn of similar sized cases.
> I notice lian sells at the 100 price not sure it price range, not too pretty
> 
> I'm not expecting to change out the case but who knows what I'll learn about the others.
> 
> Its not that much metal to add to make it bigger n if its made in china you can always find makers who will make em, lol that's what Alibaba for.
> 
> the stnd tower case is 3or4x 5.25, 3 or 4x 3.5 yes others add extra cage for 2.5 but i'd did't look at the price because its a tower.
> 
> if they made the case to accept different cages in the 5.25 spot and the 2.5 spot then I'd be happy with the choices there,
> its the accessories that allows one make use of the choices if given them.
> it make non-modders happy n it won't bother modders
> 
> in a 5.25 cage you can put 8x 2.5 drives or 3x 3.5 drives as long as you understand the risks of drive failure if you don't have spacing and fans
> in a 3.5 cage you can put 4x 2.5 drives
> 
> but just having 2.5 only and 5.25 only limits users choices, they already know the hot swap isn't that great and hey they didn't pay for server quality
> 
> if they put out 3.5 cage as a choice of either or with 2.5 n 5.25 .... problems solved
> 
> but thanks for your thoughts u shared


Before I built my 240 NAS, I had 3 3TB drives in the 5.25 inch bays. with room to expand.







It would be nice to see more features and accessories for this case in a future revision such as an adapter to have 3 HDDs instead of the 5.25 inch bays and little things like that that can make your life a bit easier.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deeph*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have this case a while ago and really like which have two chambers (that's why I choose this case). I actually want to install watercooling but can I install 280mm radiator inside? I was looking a EK XT 280 radiator or better go with EK 360?
> 
> Thanks


you can fit a 360mm rad in the front of the case or a 280mm rad on the top. you can fit a 240mm rad on top and a 360mm rad in the front at the same time but you will have to mount the front 360mm rad with the fittings on the bottom of the case . take a look at my build in my signature


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Before I built my 240 NAS, I had 3 3TB drives in the 5.25 inch bays. with room to expand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be nice to see more features and accessories for this case in a future revision such as an adapter to have 3 HDDs instead of the 5.25 inch bays and little things like that that can make your life a bit easier.


yes, yes, yes

I'm doing a really minimum build so I can hold off on mods and see if another corsair dept responds ... I can always do work arounds ... that bracket earlier in the thread does three 3.5 nicely, its a bit expensive but it has nice grommets to cut down vibrations. There are others with n without the grommets some allow an 80mm fan to cool the drives.

I'd rather put 8x 2.5 ssd in the 5.25 bay ... i think you don't have to worry about too much heat but hey one can put a fan in the grill to blow air at the drives. I'm waiting for the day where SSD surpass hdd.

having three active drives nearly touching each other is very hot, in my old build I have heat shields for the hd in the 5.25 bays w really small fans.
if the hard drives would individually sleep then perhaps there would be less worry of heat damage.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Before I built my 240 NAS, I had 3 3TB drives in the 5.25 inch bays. with room to expand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be nice to see more features and accessories for this case in a future revision such as an adapter to have 3 HDDs instead of the 5.25 inch bays and little things like that that can make your life a bit easier.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, yes, yes
> 
> I'm doing a really minimum build so I can hold off on mods and see if another corsair dept responds ... I can always do work arounds ... that bracket earlier in the thread does three 3.5 nicely, its a bit expensive but it has nice grommets to cut down vibrations. There are others with n without the grommets some allow an 80mm fan to cool the drives.
> 
> I'd rather put 8x 2.5 ssd in the 5.25 bay ... i think you don't have to worry about too much heat but hey one can put a fan in the grill to blow air at the drives. I'm waiting for the day where SSD surpass hdd.
> 
> having three active drives nearly touching each other is very hot, in my old build I have heat shields for the hd in the 5.25 bays w really small fans.
> if the hard drives would individually sleep then perhaps there would be less worry of heat damage.
Click to expand...

I just dont understand why you are looking at these specific cases and trying to cram 8x SSDs and god knows how many HDDs in them. These cases were obviously not designed with your type of hardware specifications in mind. I am not telling you to go take a hike or anything, but have you ever considered that the case does what it was designed to do quite well, and that you need something different?

Why not look at like the 330R...nice and quiet, and even with an extra drive cage, you are still cheaper than the 540 but you will have enough room for all your drives.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I just dont understand why you are looking at these specific cases and trying to cram 8x SSDs and god knows how many HDDs in them. These cases were obviously not designed with your type of hardware specifications in mind. I am not telling you to go take a hike or anything, but have you ever considered that the case does what it was designed to do quite well, and that you need something different?
> 
> Why not look at like the 330R...nice and quiet, and even with an extra drive cage, you are still cheaper than the 540 but you will have enough room for all your drives.


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I just dont understand why you are looking at these specific cases and trying to cram 8x SSDs and god knows how many HDDs in them. These cases were obviously not designed with your type of hardware specifications in mind. I am not telling you to go take a hike or anything, but have you ever considered that the case does what it was designed to do quite well, and that you need something different?
> 
> Why not look at like the 330R...nice and quiet, and even with an extra drive cage, you are still cheaper than the 540 but you will have enough room for all your drives.


you can only cram as much as the motherboard and the case is designed for and if you're good at modding the case doesn't stop you.
Gosh if you could see what modders has done with their cases it blow you away.

As I said before I dislike traditional towers, its time for something different, and yes you confirmed that towers has more than the 540 but cost less which means that corsair can design better.
Even the guy at corsair isn't denying it himself and is willing to pass the review to another department, what they will do is a different story.

Yes, the industry has made some towers even fatter to accommodate liq coolers but I'm not interested in full towers.
Air 540 isn't a tower its a cube much like cooler masters lanbox

it takes a good company to listen to their customers good n bad reviews and make a better product.
in this industry if they don't someone will.

thanks for the incite.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> you can only cram as much as the motherboard and the case is designed for and if you're good at modding the case doesn't stop you.
> Gosh if you could see what modders has done with their cases it blow you away.
> 
> As I said before I dislike traditional towers, its time for something different, and yes you confirmed that towers has more than the 540 but cost less which means that corsair can design better.
> Even the guy at corsair isn't denying it himself and is willing to pass the review to another department, what they will do is a different story.
> 
> Yes, the industry has made some towers even fatter to accommodate liq coolers but I'm not interested in full towers.
> Air 540 isn't a tower its a cube much like cooler masters lanbox
> 
> it takes a good company to listen to their customers good n bad reviews and make a better product.
> in this industry if they don't someone will.
> 
> thanks for the incite.


So you cant buy the perfect case therefore you here to complain? Give it a rest. If you want perfection you cannot expect it at this price point. And there will never really be a case that will cater for your exact needs unless you make one. One that thinks otherwise is naive as mentioned earlier.


----------



## ali500mph

Finally got around to setting up my computer. Started this July and now in December I have all the necessary parts except a graphics card which I will buy with my next paycheck. New to this so if anyone has any suggestions on how to get better performance on my setup or any comments please feel free to let me know.

Part List:



Thanks!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Has anyone installed the NZXT G10 yet on a GPU with the Air 240? Considering this case again since that would allow my MSI 970 to fit with the G10 since I'd like to water cool the GPU.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Has anyone installed the NZXT G10 yet on a GPU with the Air 240? Considering this case again since that would allow my MSI 970 to fit with the G10 since I'd like to water cool the GPU.


I don't know about the g10 but there was a blog post on Corsair's website showing an matx board with dual 290x's and an air on the CPU as well.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I don't know about the g10 but there was a blog post on Corsair's website showing an matx board with dual 290x's and an air on the CPU as well.


Looking at this on their blog post, they are using the HG10's and I think the NZXT has some height on the bracket which makes it taller and could see the top panel closing. LOL!

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2014/november/dennis_build_log


----------



## Sir Beregond

So I just picked up the 540 last week for my new build.

I plan on doing a custom loops with black tubing and gold monsoon fittings for both CPU and GPU.

My only complaint with this case is that it took me a bit to figure out how to put the front and top panels back on after taking them off. To the point that little tabs broke off and now they don't close right without gaps between them, so will have to replace them. =\

Otherwise, really nice case and am looking forward to doing my full build in it later this month or next, once I have everything.


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> So I just picked up the 540 last week for my new build.
> 
> I plan on doing a custom loops with black tubing and gold monsoon fittings for both CPU and GPU.
> 
> My only complaint with this case is that it took me a bit to figure out how to put the front and top panels back on after taking them off. To the point that little tabs broke off and now they don't close right without gaps between them, so will have to replace them. =\
> 
> Otherwise, really nice case and am looking forward to doing my full build in it later this month or next, once I have everything.


maybe you could get corsair to replace the panels??


----------



## GoldFifty

Getting there.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali500mph*
> 
> Finally got around to setting up my computer. Started this July and now in December I have all the necessary parts except a graphics card which I will buy with my next paycheck. New to this so if anyone has any suggestions on how to get better performance on my setup or any comments please feel free to let me know.
> 
> Part List:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Good choice with the Swiftech H320, I'm assuming you intend to loop the GPU(s) into it as well? I will probably go with the same radiator if/when I upgrade to 980 Ti / Titan 2 in the next 2-3 years, which will be reference variants going on water-blocks.

If you haven't pulled the trigger on the GPU, I recommend going with a reference 970 or 980 (personally I would go with a 980) and picking up a water-block for it. There is really no point in paying extra for the EVGA SC ACX 2.0 variant when you have a surplus of radiator surface area to tap into for vastly superior performance and reduced noise. Initially looking at your rig I figured that was the intent with the H320, but now I don't know what youre doing as you're thinking of picking up a non-reference cooler card. That 360mm radiator is TOTAL overkill if you only intended to use it with a 4790k. That radiator ALONE is more than adequate to cool that CPU and two GPU's, and I'm not talking about 250W TDP Maxwell cards, I'm talking 350W Kepler cards.

I've the same amount of radiator surface area and I'm cooling a 180W TDP 4930 at 4.5GHz and two overclocked 780 Ti's (1100 core /1254 boost /1950 memory) and seldom see operating temps above 60C on the CPU and 55C on the GPU's:






I highly recommend against paying $100 or so extra for the EVGA SC ACX 2.0 970 or 980 variant when that same difference will get you an EKWB water-block for vastly superior performance.

You asked for feedback, that's my $ .02.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> There is really no point in *paying extra for the EVGA SC ACX 2.0* variant when you have a surplus of radiator surface area to tap into for vastly superior performance and reduced noise.


Don't know about the 970, but the ACX 2.0 SC 980 is cheaper than any 980 reference card (non-SC) from what I have seen.


----------



## GalaxyRadio

Hi again,

thank you very much again for the last help, but i have a new question and iam not 100% sure, if my idea will fit!

Original plan: Corair 240 - Mini-ITX Board - 2x 120mm at the bottom - GTX 780 iChill graphiccard (3 Slots)

New plan: Corair 240 - Mini-ITX Board - 2x 120mm at the bottom - GTX 780 with Raijintek Morpheus (4 Slots)

2 Mainproblems are: is the card to wide/toohigh (sidepanel) or is the gpu+cooler+fans reall only 4 slots thick and not 4-5

Here is the video, where you can see that the graphiccard can't be too wide, or it will hurt the sidepanel:






And here where you can exactly see the space needed from 120mm fans at the bottom with mATX board, but i install Mini-ITX, the only problem is the alternative cooler






Can anyone tell me, if this will fit for sure?









Kind Regards,

Galaxy Radio


----------



## Atibon

Finnaly I got Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming on corsair air 240 Perfectly.

only cable touch side panel


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> I think this chat has been interesting, I'll pass the message to Jon if they could create a 3.5 cage to be an added choice to 2.5 cage


I would suggest that you send any case feedback to Corsair George. He is the product manager for cases.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> So I just picked up the 540 last week for my new build.
> 
> I plan on doing a custom loops with black tubing and gold monsoon fittings for both CPU and GPU.
> 
> My only complaint with this case is that it took me a bit to figure out how to put the front and top panels back on after taking them off. To the point that little tabs broke off and now they don't close right without gaps between them, so will have to replace them. =\
> 
> Otherwise, really nice case and am looking forward to doing my full build in it later this month or next, once I have everything.


Both the top panel and front panel are available on our website if you would like to get those panels replaced.

Front panel

Top panel


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Both the top panel and front panel are available on our website if you would like to get those panels replaced.
> 
> Front panel
> 
> Top panel


Perfect. Thanks.

And not very good, but this is how it closes now:


----------



## ali500mph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Good choice with the Swiftech H320, I'm assuming you intend to loop the GPU(s) into it as well? I will probably go with the same radiator if/when I upgrade to 980 Ti / Titan 2 in the next 2-3 years, which will be reference variants going on water-blocks.
> 
> If you haven't pulled the trigger on the GPU, I recommend going with a reference 970 or 980 (personally I would go with a 980) and picking up a water-block for it. There is really no point in paying extra for the EVGA SC ACX 2.0 variant when you have a surplus of radiator surface area to tap into for vastly superior performance and reduced noise. Initially looking at your rig I figured that was the intent with the H320, but now I don't know what youre doing as you're thinking of picking up a non-reference cooler card. That 360mm radiator is TOTAL overkill if you only intended to use it with a 4790k. That radiator ALONE is more than adequate to cool that CPU and two GPU's, and I'm not talking about 250W TDP Maxwell cards, I'm talking 350W Kepler cards.
> 
> I've the same amount of radiator surface area and I'm cooling a 180W TDP 4930 at 4.5GHz and two overclocked 780 Ti's (1100 core /1254 boost /1950 memory) and seldom see operating temps above 60C on the CPU and 55C on the GPU's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I highly recommend against paying $100 or so extra for the EVGA SC ACX 2.0 970 or 980 variant when that same difference will get you an EKWB water-block for vastly superior performance.
> 
> You asked for feedback, that's my $ .02.


Thank You. So as I have mentioned I am new to this computer building, and this is my first rig. The Swifttech was advised at another forum, and I got it for a cheaper price than the Kracken and H100. Was not really thinking so far ahead at that time, and the GTX 900's were not even out at that time. But How much would this benefit me?

What is the difference and would it be necessary to get one over a regular 980 or 970 card?

EVGA GeForce GTX 980 4GB Superclocked Video Card (04G-P4-2982-KR) - PCPartPicker
http://pcpartpicker.com/part/evga-video-card-04gp42982kr
^ That is what was advised. $600+

EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB FTW ACX 2.0 Video Card (04G-P4-2978-KR) - PCPartPicker
http://pcpartpicker.com/part/evga-video-card-04gp42978kr
^ That is what I was originally going to purchase. $360+

Questions:
What is a reference card? vs a Super-clocked or FTW card?
How would this benefit me? (Quieter, better FPS, etc?)

the extra $200 can buy me an additional SSD card, but if the 980 Reference card benefits me more then I can wait for the ssd and spend a little more for the card.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Don't know about the 970, but the ACX 2.0 SC 980 is cheaper than any 980 reference card (non-SC) from what I have seen.


Yeah there isn't much of a savings at all, none if the promotional game included with the EVGA variant isn't any good.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814132038&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC-_-pla-_-Desktop+Graphics+Cards-_-N82E16814132038&gclid=Cj0KEQiAhvujBRDUpomG5cq_mI0BEiQA7TYq-tFbGJZE79y8encEJWtIPOx67RjnJ48QFKuh-Uve1JAaAr2b8P8HAQ

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487077&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC-_-pla-_-Desktop+Graphics+Cards-_-N82E16814487077&gclid=Cj0KEQiAhvujBRDUpomG5cq_mI0BEiQA7TYq-m-YjjQAzES0h4TSQImfKlqbQUiqndsKhx5QNA_r8mYaAhUu8P8HAQ

I was under the assumption non-reference were going for a lot more than reference.

In the end though, if youre a miser and the promotional game is garbage and youre going to put the card under water anyway $30 saved is still $30 saved.

Irrespective of the lack of any real savings, I would be doing exactly that. Maxwell has a massive OC ceiling that can be tapped to its fullest potential with water-cooling. Load temps in the low to mid 40's is AMAZING and did I say whisper quiet? One of the reasons I went for a hybrid liquid cooling solution was that the ACX coolers positively SCREAMED under full song, which they needed to be at to keep the temps below 80C on the primary at 1241-1254 core and 1950 memory (85-90C with the Skyn3t vbios, even worse). And with SLI all of the heat is pumped right into the case with the ACX coolers. If youre unfamiliar with these cards you learn this the hard way, after acquiring them. Sure, they do perform better than reference coolers but they dump all of that heat into your case, a big deal if youre running SLI as primary will end up recycling the exhaust from the secondary, pushing its temps about 10C higher. When I only had one 780 Ti, it seldom got over 70C under full load, usually in the mid to high 60's. After adding the second it was usually in the mid 70's with an occasional jaunt up to the 80C range, and then, experimenting with the Skyn3t vbios and seeing 90C in Unigine Valley sent me scrambling to find an inexpensive (which turned out to be not so inexpensive in the end) hybrid liquid cooling solution. Now those temps have dropped a solid 35C (49C peak in Valley) and the lesson learned is, personally speaking, I don't know well enough to leave well alone and always need to push my hardware to the absolute limit so it will be the most robust cooling solution from here on out. Next set of cards are getting full-water blocks in conjunction with either an Swiftech H220 or H320 and an additional 240 or 360mm radiator depending on which AIO I go with. No more screaming non-reference coolers dumping heat into my case with abysmal load temps and shortened life-expectancy.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Perfect. Thanks.
> 
> And not very good, but this is how it closes now:


Black electrical tape should keep that together without sticking out like a sore thumb and with the $11 saved you can go to Jack in the Box.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Yeah there isn't much of a savings at all, none if the promotional game included with the EVGA variant isn't any good.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814132038&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC-_-pla-_-Desktop+Graphics+Cards-_-N82E16814132038&gclid=Cj0KEQiAhvujBRDUpomG5cq_mI0BEiQA7TYq-tFbGJZE79y8encEJWtIPOx67RjnJ48QFKuh-Uve1JAaAr2b8P8HAQ
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487077&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC-_-pla-_-Desktop+Graphics+Cards-_-N82E16814487077&gclid=Cj0KEQiAhvujBRDUpomG5cq_mI0BEiQA7TYq-m-YjjQAzES0h4TSQImfKlqbQUiqndsKhx5QNA_r8mYaAhUu8P8HAQ
> 
> I was under the assumption non-reference were going for a lot more than reference.
> 
> In the end though, if youre a miser and the promotional game is garbage and youre going to put the card under water anyway $30 saved is still $30 saved.
> 
> Irrespective of the lack of any real savings, I would be doing exactly that. Maxwell has a massive OC ceiling that can be tapped to its fullest potential with water-cooling. Load temps in the low to mid 40's is AMAZING and did I say whisper quiet? One of the reasons I went for a hybrid liquid cooling solution was that the ACX coolers positively SCREAMED under full song, which they needed to be at to keep the temps below 80C on the primary at 1241-1254 core and 1950 memory (85-90C with the Skyn3t vbios, even worse). And with SLI all of the heat is pumped right into the case with the ACX coolers. If youre unfamiliar with these cards you learn this the hard way, after acquiring them. Sure, they do perform better than reference coolers but they dump all of that heat into your case, a big deal if youre running SLI as primary will end up recycling the exhaust from the secondary, pushing its temps about 10C higher. When I only had one 780 Ti, it seldom got over 70C under full load, usually in the mid to high 60's. After adding the second it was usually in the mid 70's with an occasional jaunt up to the 80C range, and then, experimenting with the Skyn3t vbios and seeing 90C in Unigine Valley sent me scrambling to find an inexpensive (which turned out to be not so inexpensive in the end) hybrid liquid cooling solution. Now those temps have dropped a solid 35C (49C peak in Valley) and the lesson learned is, personally speaking, I don't know well enough to leave well alone and always need to push my hardware to the absolute limit so it will be the most robust cooling solution from here on out. Next set of cards are getting full-water blocks in conjunction with either an Swiftech H220 or H320 and an additional 240 or 360mm radiator depending on which AIO I go with. No more screaming non-reference coolers dumping heat into my case with abysmal load temps and shortened life-expectancy.


Like I said...was referring to the 980, not the 970.

ACX 2.0 SC - $566.99 : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487079

Reference (non-SC) - $609.99: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487067

Cheapest reference on Newegg - $599.99: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133563

And the ACX had a free game offer + can still throw a waterblock on it. Would be buying right now if I didn't have to wait for next paycheck =\


----------



## hhuey5

Does the power supply where it has contact to the case require a anti-vibration gasket n anti-vibration strip?
I read that corsair ps minimizes the hum so its not necessary unless you have a brand x ps


----------



## hhuey5

@Paolo11
Are the cards ever touching each other? I notice they are big n not anchored down
There is more gap space nearer to the bracket than the front, it be nice if it was uniform
I wonder how much space there is between the top of the cards n the door?

nice build


----------



## Talon720

Ok so I've been modifying my case to take a rad in the bottom. I didn't do a write up or anything but did take some pictures 






It's still not up and running figuring out what fittings to put together has been tricky (btw the koolance low profile 90 has been a life saver for tight spots) Basically I'm hung up on what should be an easy connection from the front rad to the bottom rad with a 90 degree bend, but one of my st30 ports is slightly angled making it very hard. Also the mounts I used to attach the rad mount aren't holding up that well, and probably weren't made for that kind weight. I'd be better off with some sort of rubber spacer.


----------



## ali500mph

c
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Yeah there isn't much of a savings at all, none if the promotional game included with the EVGA variant isn't any good.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814132038&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC-_-pla-_-Desktop+Graphics+Cards-_-N82E16814132038&gclid=Cj0KEQiAhvujBRDUpomG5cq_mI0BEiQA7TYq-tFbGJZE79y8encEJWtIPOx67RjnJ48QFKuh-Uve1JAaAr2b8P8HAQ
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487077&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC-_-pla-_-Desktop+Graphics+Cards-_-N82E16814487077&gclid=Cj0KEQiAhvujBRDUpomG5cq_mI0BEiQA7TYq-m-YjjQAzES0h4TSQImfKlqbQUiqndsKhx5QNA_r8mYaAhUu8P8HAQ
> 
> I was under the assumption non-reference were going for a lot more than reference.
> 
> In the end though, if youre a miser and the promotional game is garbage and youre going to put the card under water anyway $30 saved is still $30 saved.
> 
> Irrespective of the lack of any real savings, I would be doing exactly that. Maxwell has a massive OC ceiling that can be tapped to its fullest potential with water-cooling. Load temps in the low to mid 40's is AMAZING and did I say whisper quiet? One of the reasons I went for a hybrid liquid cooling solution was that the ACX coolers positively SCREAMED under full song, which they needed to be at to keep the temps below 80C on the primary at 1241-1254 core and 1950 memory (85-90C with the Skyn3t vbios, even worse). And with SLI all of the heat is pumped right into the case with the ACX coolers. If youre unfamiliar with these cards you learn this the hard way, after acquiring them. Sure, they do perform better than reference coolers but they dump all of that heat into your case, a big deal if youre running SLI as primary will end up recycling the exhaust from the secondary, pushing its temps about 10C higher. When I only had one 780 Ti, it seldom got over 70C under full load, usually in the mid to high 60's. After adding the second it was usually in the mid 70's with an occasional jaunt up to the 80C range, and then, experimenting with the Skyn3t vbios and seeing 90C in Unigine Valley sent me scrambling to find an inexpensive (which turned out to be not so inexpensive in the end) hybrid liquid cooling solution. Now those temps have dropped a solid 35C (49C peak in Valley) and the lesson learned is, personally speaking, I don't know well enough to leave well alone and always need to push my hardware to the absolute limit so it will be the most robust cooling solution from here on out. Next set of cards are getting full-water blocks in conjunction with either an Swiftech H220 or H320 and an additional 240 or 360mm radiator depending on which AIO I go with. No more screaming non-reference coolers dumping heat into my case with abysmal load temps and shortened life-expectancy.


So out of this 3 which would be the best option?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814132038&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC-_-pla-_-Desktop+Graphics+Cards-_-N82E16814132038&gclid=Cj0KEQiAhvujBRDUpomG5cq_mI0BEiQA7TYq-tFbGJZE79y8encEJWtIPOx67RjnJ48QFKuh-Uve1JAaAr2b8P8HAQ

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487077&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487076&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali500mph*
> 
> c
> So out of this 3 which would be the best option?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814132038&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC-_-pla-_-Desktop+Graphics+Cards-_-N82E16814132038&gclid=Cj0KEQiAhvujBRDUpomG5cq_mI0BEiQA7TYq-tFbGJZE79y8encEJWtIPOx67RjnJ48QFKuh-Uve1JAaAr2b8P8HAQ
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487077&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487076&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=


On air, the FTW would be the best, the reference cooler one would be best for waterblock compatibility.


----------



## TheMafia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> I'm in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link in my sig.
> Work in progress (but everything works of course), as the 3rd rad is on its way


Why didn't you loop it so that its 1st radiator -> cpu -> 2nd radiator -> gpu -> 1st radiator?

also how does it complete the loop now?


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMafia*
> 
> Why didn't you loop it so that its 1st radiator -> cpu -> 2nd radiator -> gpu -> 1st radiator?
> 
> also how does it complete the loop now?


It's been discussed in the forums and indicated in the Beginner's Guide that "for all intents and purposes, the order of components in a water loop does not matter."

As for Gleniu's rig's final form, head over to his page:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1402099/build-log-water-cooled-corsair-carbide-series-air-540


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> "for all intents and purposes, the order of components in a water loop does not matter."


That is pretty much true. Shortest path with the least bends is preferable. As long as the reservoir is before the pump.

That loop looks great.


----------



## Gridsquares

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon720*
> 
> Ok so I've been modifying my case to take a rad in the bottom. I didn't do a write up or anything but did take some pictures
> 
> 
> It's still not up and running figuring out what fittings to put together has been tricky (btw the koolance low profile 90 has been a life saver for tight spots) Basically I'm hung up on what should be an easy connection from the front rad to the bottom rad with a 90 degree bend, but one of my st30 ports is slightly angled making it very hard. Also the mounts I used to attach the rad mount aren't holding up that well, and probably weren't made for that kind weight. I'd be better off with some sort of rubber spacer.


So is that thing sucking in air from the bottom and pushing it up into the case?


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That is pretty much true. Shortest path with the least bends is preferable. As long as the reservoir is before the pump.
> 
> That loop looks great.


Thank you, Sir. I must agree :-D


----------



## Talon720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gridsquares*
> 
> So is that thing sucking in air from the bottom and pushing it up into the case?


Yea it is, all the fans front , top, back are intakes to get the coolest air over the rads and positive pressure there is a 140mm exhaust fan.


----------



## killacam7478

I randomly saw this case at NCIX that looks VERY similar to the 540. Looks pretty interesting and about half of what I paid for the 540. Just thought I'd share. Never heard of Anidees:


http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=101096&manufacture=Anidees&promoid=1368


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon720*
> 
> Yea it is, all the fans front , top, back are intakes to get the coolest air over the rads and positive pressure there is a 140mm exhaust fan.


Hope you have a clean floor


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali500mph*
> 
> Thank You. So as I have mentioned I am new to this computer building, and this is my first rig. The Swifttech was advised at another forum, and I got it for a cheaper price than the Kracken and H100. Was not really thinking so far ahead at that time, and the GTX 900's were not even out at that time. But How much would this benefit me?
> 
> What is the difference and would it be necessary to get one over a regular 980 or 970 card?
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 4GB Superclocked Video Card (04G-P4-2982-KR) - PCPartPicker
> http://pcpartpicker.com/part/evga-video-card-04gp42982kr
> ^ That is what was advised. $600+
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB FTW ACX 2.0 Video Card (04G-P4-2978-KR) - PCPartPicker
> http://pcpartpicker.com/part/evga-video-card-04gp42978kr
> ^ That is what I was originally going to purchase. $360+
> 
> Questions:
> What is a reference card? vs a Super-clocked or FTW card?
> How would this benefit me? (Quieter, better FPS, etc?)
> 
> the extra $200 can buy me an additional SSD card, but if the 980 Reference card benefits me more then I can wait for the ssd and spend a little more for the card.


I'm surprised as to the lack of clarification of the terminology here, as though we all weren't new to PC at some point in the not-too-distant past and held the same questions.

"Reference" refers to a component, typically graphic cards, that are of manufacturer origin. A "reference" VGA assembly would be the Nvidia GTX 970 and 980's youve probably seen with "reference" coolers as shown here:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814132038&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC-_-pla-_-Desktop+Graphics+Cards-_-N82E16814132038&gclid=Cj0KEQiAhvujBRDUpomG5cq_mI0BEiQA7TYq-tFbGJZE79y8encEJWtIPOx67RjnJ48QFKuh-Uve1JAaAr2b8P8HAQ

But you can also have a component or sub-assembly that is of "reference" origin, usually the "PCB" (the actual GPU, circuit board and all related components) that is shared between both the EVGA non-reference VGA assemblies and "reference" Nvidia cards.

In this instance, at its core, aside from the VBIOS (the Video Basic Operating System of the card, the algorithm for its frequency and voltage etc.) the heart of both the EVGA 970 SC ACX 2.0 and a "reference" Nvidia GTX 970 are the same, share the same PCB with only the cooler, the aluminum-copper heat-sink and fans, being different.

If youre going to jettison this cooler, there is no point in going with a non-reference card, UNLESS, said non-reference card is actually cheaper anyway as you can always flash a non-reference vbios to a reference card given they share the same PCB. DO NOT try to flash a non-reference vbios belonging to a PCB of different design, such as EVGA's top-tier "Kingpin" and "Classified" card's, which are using different chokes, MOSFET etc.

You already have the H320, although you didn't know at the time this is an excellent choice as now youre halfway to an unrivaled cooling solution, both in terms of performance and cost, to that of a full custom loop.

Quite literally all you need is a water-block per card, and a "terminal blank" (it basically routes the coolant through both cards if you go 2-way SLI or more) and possibly some hardware from Swiftech and maybe a few hoses and that's it.

Contact Swiftech and EKWB and tell them you are interested in liquid cooling for a single 970 or 980.

[email protected]

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/

There are other water-block manufacturers, be sure to shop around, I mention EKWB as they are widely regarded as being the industry leader.

As far as 970 vs. 980 is concerned, although both are about on par in synthetic benchmarks, a 980 typically yields 10-15 FPS more, say from 45 to 60 FPS in demanding games. Another useful comparison and why less weight ought to be given to synthetic benchmarks, a 970 is as fast as a 780 Ti in synthetic benchmarks but also runs about 10-15 FPS slower in actual games (at the 5:18 mark):






TLDR:

Water cooling or bust, you've the right AIO for the job.


----------



## bubuchacha

Hi all! Just built my air240 and thought I might share it here so i can make it better.

Here's my build:




This is how tight it is between my H105 and my Asus gtx680 top.


Sorry for the crappy phone pics.


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> I randomly saw this case at NCIX that looks VERY similar to the 540. Looks pretty interesting and about half of what I paid for the 540. Just thought I'd share. Never heard of Anidees:
> 
> 
> http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=101096&manufacture=Anidees&promoid=1368


thanks for the info, nice to know about other boxes ... I guess from here on more will come

I just found out about Atlas ... its huge but very prettty


----------



## Banda

Finally I got the 540. Need to rearrange my desk, and peal of the plastic and do some adjustments to the case.

But happy with it.


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banda*
> 
> Finally I got the 540. Need to rearrange my desk, and peal of the plastic and do some adjustments to the case.
> 
> But happy with it.


nice to see cpu air coolers, great job


----------



## Banda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> nice to see cpu air coolers, great job


Thanks.


----------



## Skye12977

Lmk if you guys think this was a good idea.
I was sick of having 3 different tables in my room, so I purchased this and got rid of two of them. It was about 50$ shipped.
I've still got to figure out how to put the top portion of it on properlly.
I do know that the wood used isn't the best/most durable, but I'll be replacing it if I worry about it at all.
*Sorry for the back quality*


I want to get the top portion on to put the boxes for my parts, extra fans and whatever else I don't necessarily need to use/see on a daily basis.


----------



## Mugamat

As i said couple days ago - i was going to upgrade my Cooler Master Seidon 120V (CPU) and Corsair H55 (GPU). For some reason everything went wrong and i thought that i broke H55 pump... So i deistalled Gpu, installed back 120V on CPU, turned on onboard GPU and ordered Thermaltake Water 3.0 extreme (for GPU) and a brand new H55 to replace all off bad experiment.
Today i got idea... and... damn... fixed H55, succesfuly combined it with Seidon 120v, Now i got nice working 240mm AIO with nice UV reactive fluid and two pumps.... And 360mm AIO and 120mm AIO is coming...


----------



## domp

Finished my watercooled Air 240 yesterday:


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domp*
> 
> Finished my watercooled Air 240 yesterday:


Looks awesome man, great job


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domp*
> 
> Finished my watercooled Air 240 yesterday:


Nice!


----------



## sb43

Man, I just got mine hooked up last night. It is nothing like the rest of you guys. I have a Noctua D-15 on Gigabyte motherboard, But DAMN!!!!! You guys have a lot of monet to spend!


----------



## Sir Beregond

So I am curious. Anyone have any suggestions for some sort of cover I can use to cover the two hard drives that are in the front of the 540? I plan on putting an EX360 rad in front with most likely 45 degree fittings at the bottom. So trying to think of ways I can cover up the two 3TB WD hard drives without interfering with the loop plan too much.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domp*
> 
> Finished my watercooled Air 240 yesterday:


Awesome build


----------



## fibra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domp*
> 
> Finished my watercooled Air 240 yesterday:


Awesome!!!!


----------



## Talon720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Hope you have a clean floor


Well lucky for me it sits on my desk







If i really wanted i could use filters, but they kill airflow


----------



## Mikey22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domp*
> 
> Finished my watercooled Air 240 yesterday:


You have convinced me to get an Air 240... haha
Did you have any trouble fitting that bottom radiator? Also how are your temps for this case?


----------



## domp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikey22*
> 
> You have convinced me to get an Air 240... haha
> Did you have any trouble fitting that bottom radiator? Also how are your temps for this case?


No trouble at all, however I had to realign the bottom radiator to straighten the long tube going from the front to the bottom radiator.
Temps are pretty good, I could even lower the temps by removing all 3 dust filters. I got 27 degrees on the cpu & 28 on the gpu while idling, 35 & 45 degrees while gaming (with a 4790k and a gtx 760).


----------



## GalaxyRadio

*Hi Boys&Girls!

my System is almost done, need only a new GPU and 2x 80mm Fans for the back. I will take some nice pictures, when iam done. GPU will be most likely a Inno 3D GTX 780 3GB iChill, or equipped with the new Raijintek Morpheus Black Coated, if this fits. Or with Phobya Acryl 20mm Shrouds at the Bottom and Fans near the GPU only equipped with the cooler.

If the case would be just 2cm wider in every direction, i could use 92mm fans for the back and Push/Pull for my Enermax Cooler.

All Fans controled by NZXT Grid+ with Camsoftware in Windows [email protected]*

*System*

- Intel Core I7-4770K
- EVGA Z87 Stinger
- Kingston Hyper Fury 16GB
- Samsung 830 Pro 128GB
- Corsair RM-750W (from old Case for SLI Build)
- Enermax Liqtech 240
- 6x Enermax Twister Cluster 120mm
- NZXT Grid+ internal Fan Control

http://abload.de/image.php?img=dsc01108oez8d.jpg

Kind Regards,

Galaxy Radio


----------



## CaptainZombie

After some further talk with a few 240 Owner's and Jameyscott we have decided to break out the Air 240 to it's own Owner's Club since the 240 has picked up some steam with owners and posts. The builds are getting lost in the main thread so it would be great to have just a club dedicated to discussion of the 240.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1528947/corsair-carbide-air-240-owners-club/0_40#post_23246053


----------



## Simmons572

Not a bad idea. Look forward to seeing that club populate!


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> After some further talk with a few 240 Owner's and Jameyscott we have decided to break out the Air 240 to it's own Owner's Club since the 240 has picked up some steam with owners and posts. The builds are getting lost in the main thread so it would be great to have just a club dedicated to discussion of the 240.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1528947/corsair-carbide-air-240-owners-club/0_40#post_23246053


and what about all our 540 builds that got lost in all the 240 posts in here ? shouldn't this thread be renamed to 540 owners club ?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> and what about all our 540 builds that got lost in all the 240 posts in here ? shouldn't this thread be renamed to 540 owners club ?


This thread will be dedicated mostly to the 540 but 240 are still welcome here. In the future when new cases are released in this series they will be added to this thread as well. *crosses fingers for 900D air 540 edition *


----------



## Somasonic

Not to devalue any of the great work you're doing Jamey but I did think bringing the 240 stuff in here was a mistake. It's now quite difficult to skim the thread looking for for example "will graphics card X fit?" because if you find your answer you don't always know what case is being discussed. What will fit in the 540 may well not fit in the 240 and what won't fit in the 240 probably will in the 540. Adding more cases will only exacerbate the problem. Just my 2c.

Cheers.


----------



## sb43

All I know is I'm lovin my new 540!!!!!!







: Brand new Noctua D-15,







:
Cooler than a cucumber in January!!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Not to devalue any of the great work you're doing Jamey but I did think bringing the 240 stuff in here was a mistake. It's now quite difficult to skim the thread looking for for example "will graphics card X fit?" because if you find your answer you don't always know what case is being discussed. What will fit in the 540 may well not fit in the 240 and what won't fit in the 240 probably will in the 540. Adding more cases will only exacerbate the problem. Just my 2c.
> 
> Cheers.


I agree. With the 240 release and people asking about graphic card fitment it would be best to have separate threads. I'll update the OP later tonight


----------



## sb43

Alright guy's. I'm new to all this. I've been running prime 95 and speed fan. How do these temps look to you?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sb43*
> 
> Alright guy's. I'm new to all this. I've been running prime 95 and speed fan. How do these temps look to you?


Hi of 42?

you got metric tons of headroom to overclock.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I agree. With the 240 release and people asking about graphic card fitment it would be best to have separate threads. I'll update the OP later tonight


Yeah, that is a very good point. There are many limitations with the Air 240 that have been lost in the shuffle for sure. I wonder if a mod would be able to or worth the effort to take any 240 posts from the last few months and place them into the 240 thread since there is a lot of good info there? I've worked with forum software in the past where you could do this.


----------



## XtremeOcD

looking for advice on which GPU to get. I am going to go with 2 GTX970s in SLI using EK waterblocks. what would your choice of card be


----------



## smithydan

Looking for a good air cooler for the air 240, any suggestions?


----------



## aka13

I am slowly getting closer and closer to finishing the setup.

WHat do ya think of the pump mount (the holder is not painted yet, only the sructure is done)


----------



## jameyscott

Updated the thread back to 540 only. I will be adding more 540 owners later tonight if have time!


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Looking for a good air cooler for the air 240, any suggestions?


What kind of budget? If you got the cash for the big air coolers, the Noctua D14 and the dual tower Phanteks fit nicely despite their size.







I'm running the Phanteks TC14PE my self and I love it. No problems with installation and does a great job keeping my CPU frosty. One of the very nice perks about the Air 540 - there's a lot of room for big air coolers. So you can run just about anything you want.


----------



## lassebech123

So i just bought a air 240, h100i and 4 Noctura nf-f12 pwm, and now my question is, how shall i be placing the fans. 2 of the fans will be placed in a pull configuration on the h100i, but how shall i place the last fans, and are noctura nf-f12 pwm fans idle for this case, or would the p12´s be better?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lassebech123*
> 
> So i just bought a air 240, h100i and 4 Noctura nf-f12 pwm, and now my question is, how shall i be placing the fans. 2 of the fans will be placed in a pull configuration on the h100i, but how shall i place the last fans, and are noctura nf-f12 pwm fans idle for this case, or would the p12´s be better?


It would be best to ask Air 240 questions over in the Air 240 Club








The 540 and 240 clubs have been separate to give owner's of each case better information (and less work for me.







)


----------



## lassebech123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> It would be best to ask Air 240 questions over in the Air 240 Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 540 and 240 clubs have been separate to give owner's of each case better information (and less work for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Oh sry was sure that when i lokked the other day there were only one combined


----------



## BigCatRoach

Randomly every now and then I get a obnoxious vibration coming from the top cover. Suggestions on a fix? I just like tap it and it goes away but was thinking of maybe putting something in between the metal and plastic just donno what.


----------



## Somasonic

Anything will do that will fill the gap and stop the top grill moving. A folded up piece of paper in each corner would even do I suspect.

Cheers.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigCatRoach*
> 
> Randomly every now and then I get a obnoxious vibration coming from the top cover. Suggestions on a fix? I just like tap it and it goes away but was thinking of maybe putting something in between the metal and plastic just donno what.


I had the same issue. Fixed it by using a few dots of hot glue to make the cover and grill one piece. Although, if I had though about it at the time, I would have instead tried to put a slight bend in the metal grill to force a more even contact.


----------



## sb43

I just recieved my 1 x 1ST PC CORP. FC-FANATIC-B Lamptron 5.25" 5-channel fan controller, 60w/channel, High/Low/Off switch, for my 540 case. What a sloppy fit! I like the military Hi-lo switches, but now I have to figure out how to secure it . I have 5 fans plus a Vantec PCI slot fan for the GPU. Everything running quiet and nice, but that slop is killing me! I might try the hot glue thing as well.


----------



## Somasonic

(Awful) pictures. I just never seem to get around to taking better ones so here are the few that I have.







I promise I'll do some better ones one day









Cheers.


----------



## Morton

Just added a waterloop into my 540, I'll add pictures once I get another 680 SC and x2 waterblocks (If anybody has any to sell







)

However, the problem I have encountered is that adding a bigass 360mm into the case means that I have lost a hard drive bay, meaning I now have no where to put my much needed 3rd drive.

Can anybody who has a 360mm rad in their 540 tell me what solution they used to add a 3rd drive? At the moments its either looking like I mod the case just above where the PSU sits, or buy/build a NAS.


----------



## SureRock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morton*
> 
> Just added a waterloop into my 540, I'll add pictures once I get another 680 SC and x2 waterblocks (If anybody has any to sell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> However, the problem I have encountered is that adding a bigass 360mm into the case means that I have lost a hard drive bay, meaning I now have no where to put my much needed 3rd drive.
> 
> Can anybody who has a 360mm rad in their 540 tell me what solution they used to add a 3rd drive? At the moments its either looking like I mod the case just above where the PSU sits, or buy/build a NAS.




I faced the same problem. Couldnt get normal HD cause the slot is block by the fittings. So I resort to 2.5" HD (mine is WD Scorpion Blue). No modding needed tho i need to fit an 5.25" ssd adapter to raised the HD lil bit cause my 2.5" HD is the slimmer type and wont slot in into the port properly.


----------



## Morton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SureRock*
> 
> 
> 
> I faced the same problem. Couldnt get normal HD cause the slot is block by the fittings. So I resort to 2.5" HD (mine is WD Scorpion Blue). No modding needed tho i need to fit an 5.25" ssd adapter to raised the HD lil bit cause my 2.5" HD is the slimmer type and wont slot in into the port properly.


Thanks for the reply, I'm doing similar to you at the moment but I'm running my OS SSD in its place as its the only thing that fits, however could move that again and replace it with a 2.5HD for my media... thanks for the idea


----------



## BigCatRoach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Anything will do that will fill the gap and stop the top grill moving. A folded up piece of paper in each corner would even do I suspect.
> 
> Cheers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I had the same issue. Fixed it by using a few dots of hot glue to make the cover and grill one piece. Although, if I had though about it at the time, I would have instead tried to put a slight bend in the metal grill to force a more even contact.


Yeah I was thinking something simple like that. Maybe those weird rubber anti slip mats people put under rugs.
Thanks guys.


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SureRock*
> 
> 
> 
> I faced the same problem. Couldnt get normal HD cause the slot is block by the fittings. So I resort to 2.5" HD (mine is WD Scorpion Blue). No modding needed tho i need to fit an 5.25" ssd adapter to raised the HD lil bit cause my 2.5" HD is the slimmer type and wont slot in into the port properly.


Dude, how thick are you rad fans? If they are around 30mm, you can mount them outside the case, where the filters are. You can gain some space, and then just use a custom filter over the front grill (like a stocking).


----------



## VoodooFarm

Now that it's back to just being the 540 thread, do we get our own signature yet?









Anyways, my top grill had been rattling bad for a while but today I took it apart and lined the beams that go over the mesh with some 3M, no more rattle. It actually made a bigger difference than I would've thought in terms of noise

Edit: I just saw this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigCatRoach*
> 
> Randomly every now and then I get a obnoxious vibration coming from the top cover. Suggestions on a fix? I just like tap it and it goes away but was thinking of maybe putting something in between the metal and plastic just donno what.


Do what I did, or really just stick anything inbetween the mesh and the beams


----------



## sb43

Put a1/8th" self sticking weather stripping along the edge. It will kill that vibration, and still seat well. Or maybe just a couple of dabs of a hot glue stick will do as well.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Now that it's back to just being the 540 thread, do we get our own signature yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, my top grill had been rattling bad for a while but today I took it apart and lined the beams that go over the mesh with some 3M, no more rattle. It actually made a bigger difference than I would've thought in terms of noise
> 
> Edit: I just saw this
> Do what I did, or really just stick anything inbetween the mesh and the beams


I'll work on the signature as soon as I possibly can. Tuesdays are my busiest days for work. Usually end up working 10-12 hours.


----------



## Gridsquares

I would like to introduce my first build ever. I fell in love with the 540 from the moment I saw it and knew it had tons of potential. Now being a novice builder, I wanted something good to start learning off of and this was it. I've seen tons of builds and got a few ideas from them. I wanted to start off with some of that 3M Carbon Fiber vinyl wrap that some people put on their motherboards and whatnot. Stuff looks really neat and I wanted to do that to my PC. I don't have a mobo with that cool armor stuff so I pondered on what else I could do with it. I looked around and saw no one had done this with a 540 and hoped to be the first on OC.net to do so. I wanted to wrap my whole computer, inside and out. Took me 5 hours, 10 square feet of the stuff (40 bucks on Amazon, the REAL 3M stuff, no cheap ****) and an aching back to accomplish.

Now it's not pretty, like I said, I'm new to this and my first go at case modding. I have a bunch of watercooling stuff coming in the mail from frozencpu and will pop my cherry in that area too! I'll have more of my wires sleeved too, I only did the 24 pin. I cut out the bottom of the case and put some acrylic down because my res/pump will be mounted there. Going to go with dual 240 rads and on the one in front, I will block off the open space with some more acrylic once I get everything installed. The reason I don't have the fan gaurd things on, I kind of stepped on them...so 20 bucks and Corsair mailed me some, will update pics once they arrive. I have a lot of the parts sitting around, just need to pull the trigger on a res/pump, there are so many I like...

So flame all you want, I'm here to learn and get better, so without further delay, I give you: The CarFibe540 by gridsquare.



http://imgur.com/a


I used imgur to host until I can figure out how to get them on here. Sorry.


----------



## Gridsquares

Here we go!


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Tuesdays are my busiest days for work. Usually end up working 10-12 hours.


10-12 hrs? not fair man, you should get a raise


----------



## sb43

The carbon fiber looks awesome bro! I would like that on the inside of my case as well! Where did you find the cable wraps? I too am new to all of this. I'm staying "old school", and doing air cool. I just got my Noctual H-D15. However, I'm all about the "looks"! I just painted my grills, and side panel a satin Blue to go with my new 140 LED mm Corsair fans. I kept my 140mm Noctua rear fan just because. But my 2 front, and top 2 will be blue LED, and I have a Vantec PCI slot (blue LED) under my GPU. All that should be here by Thursday or Friday. I hope it all looks good when I'm done.
I have a 60 watt 5 fan controller, and I have a question. Would it be wise, or safe to put the first "PUSH Fan" of the Noctua cpu cooler on the fan controller, and keep it on high. Or, put both cpu fans on the controller, or not mess with it, and just leave them plugged int the MoBo?And just have all of the other fans on the controller?
BTW, Your rig looks awesome. Good luck! As I said, I'm a NEWB builder myself.


----------



## Gridsquares

sb43,

Thanks for the awesome support! As far as fan questions, I have no clue. Once my parts arrive, I'll have like 6 Corsair SP120s and a AF140 running off of one fan controller with them set on low. Push/pull of course.


----------



## sb43

Thanks man. I wanted to use my 120's but I went bigger. I just wondered if it woud be safe. I was even thinking about putting the pull fan on the controller and keeping the push on the Mobo (or visa versa.... IDK???) What coud it hurt?
We'd notice it if something went awry! We're all too anal to let that go bad!!!!









Hey, if anybody has any knowledge , Ideas, or whatever. Let me know!!!!


----------



## Gridsquares

Question, I have 2 Alphacool ST30 rads with Corsair SP120 fans. What size screws do i need to mount all that? I know its the M3 kind, but 30 or 35mm?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gridsquares*
> 
> Question, I have 2 Alphacool ST30 rads with Corsair SP120 fans. What size screws do i need to mount all that? I know its the M3 kind, but 30 or 35mm?


30mm if for direct contact to the radiator and 35mm for going through the case.


----------



## fibra

@Gridsquares: great job!


----------



## Gridsquares

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fibra*
> 
> @Gridsquares: great job!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Gridsquares

Sitting here looking at the scraps of all my left over wrap, decided that I had enough left over to try a little something I haven't seen before either. Wrap the color rings on the Corsair fans! Up close you can see the layers and lines, but at 3 feet away through a case window, looks legit!


----------



## aka13

That one looks rather nice. Great idea.


----------



## SureRock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> Dude, how thick are you rad fans? If they are around 30mm, you can mount them outside the case, where the filters are. You can gain some space, and then just use a custom filter over the front grill (like a stocking).


The fans not the issue....its the tubing is the one that block for normal HDD to be slotted in. Check the picture and you can see that the tubing run on top of the HDD railing 

See also the heights of the normal HDD on this

I use EK PE rads which is 40mm thick.....should have ordered 30mm rad and i believe it wont cause me this problem. But I need my new pc then since my ol one cant carry my workload and gaming anymore...so I just need to find other way around the problem of getting another HDD into this system


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SureRock*
> 
> The fans not the issue....its the tubing is the one that block for normal HDD to be slotted in. Check the picture and you can see that the tubing run on top of the HDD railing ...


Hmm... I see now. I wonder if 45-degree fittings will help with your problem? I haven't had a 45- before, so I'm not sure if they have the same height as your compression fitting at the elbow level.


----------



## aka13

45-degree-fits would have the same base legnth as the fitting, and porpably be even a bit longer at the base. I do not think that that will help.


----------



## SureRock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> 45-degree-fits would have the same base legnth as the fitting, and porpably be even a bit longer at the base. I do not think that that will help.


Yup....tried with 45....doesn't work as well....but no worries...I'm pretty happy with the outcome and I think i didn't do halve bad for first time doing my own water cooling build.


----------



## aka13

Bending this **** (and inserting) was almost impossible.


----------



## Morton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> Dude, how thick are you rad fans? If they are around 30mm, you can mount them outside the case, where the filters are. You can gain some space, and then just use a custom filter over the front grill (like a stocking).


I'm using AF120's, I think there less than 30mm but like SureRock mentioned its the fittings that are the problem


----------



## sb43

Just waiting on my LED fans and light to come in now. Should be here tomorrow or Friday. A little more wire management and I'm done!


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> Bending this **** (and inserting) was almost impossible.


Looks good aka! What did you make the back plate out of?


----------



## BigCatRoach

Can someone point me in the direction of a build log or post in this thread with ways of taking out the HDD slots then covering up the holes?
Thanks.


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigCatRoach*
> 
> Can someone point me in the direction of a build log or post in this thread with ways of taking out the HDD slots then covering up the holes?
> Thanks.


For that let me point you to Gleniu's build: http://www.overclock.net/t/1402099/build-log-water-cooled-corsair-carbide-series-air-540

This is the build that led me to choosing the Air 540 and also my pump placement. Someday I hope to replicate his bottom rad solution.


----------



## matu916

my basic Air 540:

Core i7 2600k
Asus P8Z77-V Pro
Corsair Dominator 8gb
Corsair TX650 (in the 1st pic) has been replaced with a Corsair RM750 (in the 2nd pic)
Antec Kuhler H2O 620 cooler (in the 1st pic) has been replaced with a Corsair H100i (in the 2nd pic)
Gigabyte Radeon R9 270X
Samsung 840 EVO 500gb ssd for OS & other softwares
WD Green 1.5tb hdd for storage


----------



## deeph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SureRock*


How thick is your top radiator?
I have the same setup with your rads.


----------



## SureRock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deeph*
> 
> How thick is your top radiator?
> I have the same setup with your rads.


It's the same rads series as the front EK PE. So it's 40mm.


----------



## deeph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SureRock*
> 
> It's the same rads series as the front EK PE. So it's 40mm.


It looks like >40mm though, did you run push pull?


----------



## SureRock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deeph*
> 
> It looks like >40mm though, did you run push pull?


Nope. Just pull (intake) from the front and push (exhaust) from the top. Wanted to run push pull but I ran out of cash. It will be harder now since my country currency is falling against USD and prices are already going up. Just for info I used the back fan as intake as well to create positive pressure.


----------



## aka13

This is some fancy aluminium-plastic-aluminium triplex, aluminium being 1mm thick on each side. Looks like metal, feels like metal, but is extremely easy to work with and ist pretty cheap.
Also, on an unrelated note, what do you guys think of this hdd mount? I plan to make 4 of them.


----------



## deeph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SureRock*
> 
> Nope. Just pull (intake) from the front and push (exhaust) from the top. Wanted to run push pull but I ran out of cash. It will be harder now since my country currency is falling against USD and prices are already going up. Just for info I used the back fan as intake as well to create positive pressure.


Thanks for the info.
My setup, for front is PE and top is XTX 240, hopefully the top has enough space for that rad (cross fingers). I have not set it up because my XTX still on it's way.


----------



## SureRock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deeph*
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> My setup, for front is PE and top is XTX 240, hopefully the top has enough space for that rad (cross fingers). I have not set it up because my XTX still on it's way.


If u plan to mount the front rad with fan in pull. u need to file those mounting hole on top by 1-2mm to the rear so that the top rad will fit...just a head up...


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> This is some fancy aluminium-plastic-aluminium triplex, aluminium being 1mm thick on each side. Looks like metal, feels like metal, but is extremely easy to work with and ist pretty cheap.
> Also, on an unrelated note, what do you guys think of this hdd mount? I plan to make 4 of them.


That looks pretty solid. I like that better than just mounting one side to the ventilation holes.

I wish I could attach something like that to the roof of the case without screws poking through to the top.


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> That looks pretty solid. I like that better than just mounting one side to the ventilation holes.
> 
> I wish I could attach something like that to the roof of the case without screws poking through to the top.


Well, they should not be really poking out, or at least should not be visible. The plastic cover on top would cover them.


----------



## hhuey5

to those having issues with sliding in your hot swap hard drives

you have to lift the rear of the drive to meet the height of the connector
its not a simple slam it in

also to remove your have to help with separation or else risk damaging the caddy


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> to those having issues with sliding in your hot swap hard drives
> 
> you have to lift the rear of the drive to meet the height of the connector
> its not a simple slam it in
> 
> also to remove your have to help with separation or else risk damaging the caddy


Never had to do that or that issue and I hot swap HDDs every day...


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> This is some fancy aluminium-plastic-aluminium triplex, aluminium being 1mm thick on each side. Looks like metal, feels like metal, but is extremely easy to work with and ist pretty cheap.
> Also, on an unrelated note, what do you guys think of this hdd mount? I plan to make 4 of them.


nice now you have room for 1-2 80mm fans


----------



## sb43

That's pretty sweet!


----------



## Joossens

First time modding a case.
Not actually cut into the case yet.
Made a cover to hide my drives and mount the aquaero. Didn't want to mount it on its side.


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joossens*
> 
> First time modding a case.
> Not actually cut into the case yet.
> Made a cover to hide my drives and mount the aquaero. Didn't want to mount it on its side.


Great Idea... Very Nice...


----------



## sb43

I swear you boys must have A LOT of money


----------



## fibra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joossens*
> 
> First time modding a case.
> Not actually cut into the case yet.
> Made a cover to hide my drives and mount the aquaero. Didn't want to mount it on its side.


WOW ! Beautifull!









More pics, please!


----------



## orndorf77

I was filling my pump + reservoir that I have mounted above my power supply and ssd cage in my corsair air 540 and I got fluid on my ssd I dried the ssd with a blow dryer but I am not sure if fluid got inside the ssd will it be safe to power on the ssd after I finish filling my loop ? and if not what do I do to make it safe ?


----------



## Skye12977

Can I just say wow.
http://greenville.craigslist.org/sys/4798112797.html


----------



## mytquinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I was filling my pump + reservoir that I have mounted above my power supply and ssd cage in my corsair air 540 and I got fluid on my ssd I dried the ssd with a blow dryer but I am not sure if fluid got inside the ssd will it be safe to power on the ssd after I finish filling my loop ? and if not what do I do to make it safe ?


Remove the cover and put in dry rice over night. That will soak up any residual water.


----------



## mytquinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Can I just say wow.
> http://greenville.craigslist.org/sys/4798112797.html


If by wow you mean wow what a ripoff...
Maybe accessories make up some of it but I'd put that build under $1000.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mytquinn*
> 
> If by wow you mean wow what a ripoff...
> Maybe accessories make up some of it but I'd put that build under $1000.


Be lucky to get near 1k lol


----------



## Screamingoxy

Hello everyone first post here, made metal covers for my hard drives.


----------



## treadstone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Screamingoxy*
> 
> Hello everyone first post here, made metal covers for my hard drives.


That system rocks, i bet you are happy, and looks like you have lots of room for expansion

best of luck and welcome

tread


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joossens*
> 
> First time modding a case.
> Not actually cut into the case yet.
> Made a cover to hide my drives and mount the aquaero. Didn't want to mount it on its side.


How are your HDD temps? Nice job by the way, looks amazing. I had put a simple sheet metal piece on top of the HDD's, but the temps kept raising to 41C+ so I took it off for now until I can find another solution (without the cover, it doesn't really go above 37C).


----------



## Screamingoxy

my temps dont go over 35'C, try drilling venting holes over them


----------



## orndorf77

how does my build look ? I put a bitspower mini valve and a few fittings on my bottom graphic card and I put red anti kink coils on my tubing . what do you think ?


----------



## aka13

IMO the tubes look terrible.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> IMO the tubes look terrible.


I've always hated kink coils too. So unattractive.


----------



## Joossens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> How are your HDD temps? Nice job by the way, looks amazing. I had put a simple sheet metal piece on top of the HDD's, but the temps kept raising to 41C+ so I took it off for now until I can find another solution (without the cover, it doesn't really go above 37C).


Thanks ?
Actually my temps are not that bad, the drives are 5400rpm green drives because of noise and dont put out that much heat. Also if you look closely the cover is high enough to allow heat dissipation from the drives.
And the front intake through the rad blows a bit of air under the cover and allows for some airflow over the drives.
At idle drives are 25 and 27degrees im pretty sure drives can take temps up to 60C but they never reach temps like that.
The thing that bothers me is noise, the drives aren't properly decoupled from the case. I first had some fast spinning disks in there but they drove me crazy. The problem is the vibrations of the disks are transmitted to the case and it acts as an amplifier box.
Corsair didn't think this one through, the gave us rubber grommets to decouple the drives from the drive caddies but this is all undone when you slide them into the connector witch is mounted directly to the case.
Have you guys also noticed a lot of vibration noise transmitted to the case?
Sorry for the wall of text...
Greetz jo


----------



## aka13

Dunno, HDD noises never distracted me.

On HDD related note - I finished my 3.5" and 2.5" bays.


----------



## sb43

Alright guy's. I need some help here. Newbie. I'm not done with cable management and custom cabling yet, but it's coming.
Ijust got 2 fan lazer lights. Where would you put them?
One is sitting on top of the cpu cooler as of now. I'm just at a lose! Nothing is hard mounted yet.


----------



## sb43




----------



## orndorf77

I took these photos with a new camera . how does my build look ?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I took these photos with a new camera . how does my build look ?


I'm sorry but I don't like these tubes.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't like these tubes.


every one is entitled to there on opinion . it was ether get red tubing or red anti kink coils . and I decided to get red anti kink coils because the tubing I like to use is plasticizer free that's why I got tygon E-1000 and there is no red tubing that is plasticizer free that I am aware of . I herd primochill LRT advance tubing that comes in multiple colors mite be plasticizer free but I was not able to find any solid proof online that the primochill LRT is plasticizer free


----------



## jameyscott

I use primochill in both of my builds and not have seen any discoloration or gunk in the block when I cleaned them..

Pretty much will only use primochill unless I go for acrylic which I might do in my 900D


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> every one is entitled to there on opinion . it was ether get red tubing or red anti kink coils . and I decided to get red anti kink coils because the tubing I like to use is plasticizer free that's why I got tygon E-1000 and there is no red tubing that is plasticizer free that I am aware of . I herd primochill LRT advance tubing that comes in multiple colors mite be plasticizer free but I was not able to find any solid proof online that the primochill LRT is plasticizer free


I think the problem is that the uneven pattern of red from the kink coils plus the murky white coloration from your tubing+liquid makes it look dirty. Coupled with the also dirty look from your black-and-red sleeving, makes the overall look of the build dirty as well. If this is the look you've been going for then it definitely does the job.

As for Primochill tubing, I have used the LRT Advanced and I've seen no plasticizer or gunk in the year or two that I've been using it. My other friends who water cool also report similar results. Just saying, you can consider it if you want a solid red look to your tubing.


----------



## methos123

I don't really like the coil look, or the red topper to the cpu block.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> I think the problem is that the uneven pattern of red from the kink coils plus the murky white coloration from your tubing+liquid makes it look dirty. Coupled with the also dirty look from your black-and-red sleeving, makes the overall look of the build dirty as well. If this is the look you've been going for then it definitely does the job.
> 
> As for Primochill tubing, I have used the LRT Advanced and I've seen no plasticizer or gunk in the year or two that I've been using it. My other friends who water cool also report similar results. Just saying, you can consider it if you want a solid red look to your tubing.


the fluid I used is primochill pc pure clear . I don't understand what you mean about the sleeved cables they match my motherboards heat sinks


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> the fluid I used is primochill pc pure clear . I don't understand what you mean about the sleeved cables they match my motherboards heat sinks


Yeah, I kinda understood that. It's just that, from an overall perspective it might not just work. Think about it, more than 80% of a computer case and components is already black or some shade of grey. The reason why solid-colored accents such as tubing or sleeving stand out is because they provide a consistent contrast to that base color. Of course it's perfectly all right to mix and match. But to dilute your reds with base colors, such as what is happening with the sleeving and to some extent your tubing, makes it look like the red was just something you dabbed on to the overall feel.

If you are open to some suggestions, I have a few in mind:

Ditch the anti-kink coils and use either red Primochill tubing with distilled water (my more preferred one) or red-colored mayhems fluid (lesser cost, and the pastel line seems to not gunk based on what I have seen with my friends' systems)
Change sleeving to use solid red sleeves alternating with solid black.
I already mentioned this a few posts back, but the font plate you use for your Apogee distracts too much. You might want to color it black, then use the red LED color.
[Optional] Go with LED lighting to add to the red.
Of course, doing these might be expensive options for you, but those are just my thoughts on how you may improve your looks. And at the end of the day, it also depends on how happy you are with the result.


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> every one is entitled to there on opinion . it was ether get red tubing or red anti kink coils . and I decided to get red anti kink coils because the tubing I like to use is plasticizer free that's why I got tygon E-1000 and there is no red tubing that is plasticizer free that I am aware of . I herd primochill LRT advance tubing that comes in multiple colors mite be plasticizer free but I was not able to find any solid proof online that the primochill LRT is plasticizer free


Why the hell do you even ask when you are not interested in constructive criticism?


----------



## DeviousAddict

Hey guys, been a while since posted









I have just updated the tubing on my sig rig, I've gone for Monsoon Matte White fittings 3/8x1/2 and the same size (obviously) clear tubing. So hard to flex at that thickness :O
Gone for Mayhems Pastel White with some Mayhems purrple dye because I just love purple








Keeping with the purple theme, I've upgraded my stock 140 fans to SP140's from Corsair with.........wait for it...........PURPLE lighting









I'm at work at the moment so i will post some pictures once i get home.

I do have a question though, My motherboard has an option in the Bios to turn of the mobo lighting (blue phase lights and posting lights etc) which is brilliant becasue they're really bright and distract from the purple. However my Pci-e SSD (OCZ Revo3) has blus lights on it that are really bright, ruining my theme. Does anyone know if i can turn them off?
I'm kinda hesitant to covering them ove with elec tape but will do if its the only way.

cheers


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Hey guys, been a while since posted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just updated the tubing on my sig rig, I've gone for Monsoon Matte White fittings 3/8x1/2 and the same size (obviously) clear tubing. So hard to flex at that thickness :O
> Gone for Mayhems Pastel White with some Mayhems purrple dye because I just love purple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping with the purple theme, I've upgraded my stock 140 fans to SP140's from Corsair with.........wait for it...........PURPLE lighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at work at the moment so i will post some pictures once i get home.
> 
> I do have a question though, My motherboard has an option in the Bios to turn of the mobo lighting (blue phase lights and posting lights etc) which is brilliant becasue they're really bright and distract from the purple. However my Pci-e SSD (OCZ Revo3) has blus lights on it that are really bright, ruining my theme. Does anyone know if i can turn them off?
> I'm kinda hesitant to covering them ove with elec tape but will do if its the only way.
> 
> cheers


Well, I suppose if you do not care that much about warranty, you could slightly drill the top of the led, damaging it and turning it off. If you use a 0,5mm drill, and fix the ssd while drillig, it won't be noticeable.


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> Why the hell do you even ask when you are not interested in constructive criticism?


Maybe he's just looking for validation? He started a new thread asking the same question (and indicating that his build has been panned in both the 540 and EK clubs).

In any case, different strokes for different folks. At the end of the day, if he enjoys it, then it's fine.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> Why the hell do you even ask when you are not interested in constructive criticism?


He has posted the same question numerous times in this thread an in others. Apparently he is very intent on receiving feedback, but only if you love it?

I agree with others. Kink coils make it look worse and the sleeving pattern doesnt help either.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I took these photos with a new camera . how does my build look ?


I think if you used Black cooling fluid (like mayhems pastel black), the red anti kink coils and black fluid would then match your sleeving pattern and the heatsinks around your CPU area. The Black and Red stripped theme will then be thorough and look better








Just my 2cents. End of the day if your happy with how it looks then thats all that matters


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> Why the hell do you even ask when you are not interested in constructive criticism?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> IMO the tubes look terrible.


^ is not constructive criticism. IMO.

OTOH I tend to agree with the general opinion that red tubes or coolant would look much better.

Cheers.

Edit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> I think if you used Black cooling fluid (like mayhems pastel black), the red anti kink coils and black fluid would then match your sleeving pattern and the heatsinks around your CPU area. The Black and Red stripped theme will then be thorough and look better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just my 2cents. End of the day *if your happy with how it looks then thats all that matters*


^ this is a great idea. And the bit in bold is the most important


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> ^ is not constructive criticism. IMO.
> 
> OTOH I tend to agree with the general opinion that red tubes or coolant would look much better.
> 
> Cheers.


I never said that my reply was constructive critsism. Just annoys me he got a ton of constructive replies, and didn't even took the time to phrase out an answer in normal english, and directly afterwards spams the same picture.


----------



## DeviousAddict

I promised pictures




The purple is darker in RL. My full plan is to change the CPU block to the White EK one and swap the colours over for the fluid and fittings (purple fittings white fluid).
That way the purple light from the fans will reflect off the white fluid and i think will look better


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> I never said that my reply was constructive critsism. Just annoys me he got a ton of constructive replies, and didn't even took the time to phrase out an answer in normal english, and directly afterwards spams the same picture.


"Constructive criticism is the process of offering valid and well-reasoned opinions about the work of others, usually involving both positive and negative comments, in a friendly manner rather than an oppositional one."

Effective criticism should be positively intended, specific, objective, and constructive in order to achieve results.

How does an aggressive comment help anything then? If you don't like it ignore it and move on.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> Well, I suppose if you do not care that much about warranty, you could slightly drill the top of the led, damaging it and turning it off. If you use a 0,5mm drill, and fix the ssd while drillig, it won't be noticeable.


I appreciate your advice but that options a bit to risky for me, I'm not exactly light handed lol


----------



## fibra

I liked!


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> I appreciate your advice but that options a bit to risky for me, I'm not exactly light handed lol


I get you can easily remove the covers of the SSD, and can see the board on which the led is mounted. The "legs" (or however you call it in english) of smd components are usually very thin and you propably will only need a knife tomake a cut in it, turning the led off.

I hope this is a better idea than the one with the drill


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> I get you can easily remove the covers of the SSD, and can see the board on which the led is mounted. The "legs" (or however you call it in english) of smd components are usually very thin and you propably will only need a knife tomake a cut in it, turning the led off.
> 
> I hope this is a better idea than the one with the drill


it's a pci-e ssd so no cover. But it may still have those legs you're on about. I'll take a look tonight. Thank you


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> it's a pci-e ssd so no cover. But it may still have those legs you're on about. I'll take a look tonight. Thank you


If it is a pci-card, then the LED will propably look like this -



YOu just need to carefully break it off the board, should not be too hard.


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> If it is a pci-card, then the LED will propably look like this -
> 
> YOu just need to carefully break it off the board, should not be too hard.


Wouldn't it be easier to change blue to red with some color??


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> Wouldn't it be easier to change blue to red with some color??


Soldering SMD-mounted LEDs requires 1337 sk1llz, and quite a bit of experience with them. And just painting it would only make it look awful.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Got a decent whack of money coming in so time for an upgrade








Link to my basket (hopefully before xmas, fingers crossed) http://www.scan.co.uk/savedbasket/235ccddba102423f94036fdcc89a9e4d

I just love that monitor, really wanted the curved one but Scan don't do it







, I know other places do but i like to buy my parts from Scan.


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Got a decent whack of money coming in so time for an upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to my basket (hopefully before xmas, fingers crossed) http://www.scan.co.uk/savedbasket/235ccddba102423f94036fdcc89a9e4d
> 
> I just love that monitor, really wanted the curved one but Scan don't do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I know other places do but i like to buy my parts from Scan.


Does it feel comfortable to sit infront of a 34" monitor? Your eyes get pretty tired very fast with such sized monitors, no?

Btw, definately would not buy EVGA 9xx cards, unless you plan to change the cooler.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> Does it feel comfortable to sit infront of a 34" monitor? Your eyes get pretty tired very fast with such sized monitors, no?
> 
> Btw, definately would not buy EVGA 9xx cards, unless you plan to change the cooler.


I don't sit that close to my monitor really, obviously closer than i would a TV but i don't think it'll be that much of an issue.

Regarding that TIM aplication, I thought EVGA were a good brand for Nvidia cards? thats terrible!
I may have to revise my 980 choice, but I want roughly the same price and clocks. That card has the highest clocks at that price too









I am going to water cool it but not for a few months.


----------



## aka13

AFAIK there is no proof so far how the 980 cooler turned out, but the 970 is definately really the worst possible cooling configuration there is on the 970s right now.

http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/evga_geforce_gtx_970_acx_has_misaligned_gpu_vs_heatpipes.html

If you could make photos of your card upon arrival, it would be really cool. Otherwise, if it is going to be for a few months, and you do not care about noise and do not plan extreme overclocking, I think you will be good.

And, of course it is only just my opinion, but I'd rather go 2-way SLI with 970, than a single 980.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> AFAIK there is no proof so far how the 980 cooler turned out, but the 970 is definately really the worst possible cooling configuration there is on the 970s right now.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/evga_geforce_gtx_970_acx_has_misaligned_gpu_vs_heatpipes.html
> 
> If you could make photos of your card upon arrival, it would be really cool. Otherwise, if it is going to be for a few months, and you do not care about noise and do not plan extreme overclocking, I think you will be good.
> 
> And, of course it is only just my opinion, but I'd rather go 2-way SLI with 970, than a single 980.


I'm sure the cards will run fine heat wise for a couple of months.
And Im going dual sli 980s







I'm sure the basket I linked had 2cards.
No worries I'll make sure it does when my money comes in and I purchase them.


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> I'm sure the cards will run fine heat wise for a couple of months.
> And Im going dual sli 980s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the basket I linked had 2cards.
> No worries I'll make sure it does when my money comes in and I purchase them.


In that case a triple SLI 970 would be still better, if your mobo can take it


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> In that case a triple SLI 970 would be still better, if your mobo can take it


not enough slots, got a Pcie ssd and soundcard in other slots


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> Does it feel comfortable to sit infront of a 34" monitor? Your eyes get pretty tired very fast with such sized monitors, no?
> 
> Btw, definately would not buy EVGA 9xx cards, unless you plan to change the cooler.


I'm actually planning to sit around 2 feet in front of a 34" monitor. You think that would turn out uncomfortable?


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> I'm actually planning to sit around 2 feet in front of a 34" monitor. You think that would turn out uncomfortable?


In depends, really. THe problem is, you can not focus on the entire screen at same time, and are forced to change the focus and move your eyeballs. Most people get dizzy pretty fast, and the head starts to hurt. Speaking from personal experience + a few friends. 2 of them even sent the monitors back because of it. FOr me it gets really uncomfortable afterr an hour on anything bigger then 22-24"


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> In depends, really. THe problem is, you can not focus on the entire screen at same time, and are forced to change the focus and move your eyeballs. Most people get dizzy pretty fast, and the head starts to hurt. Speaking from personal experience + a few friends. 2 of them even sent the monitors back because of it. FOr me it gets really uncomfortable afterr an hour on anything bigger then 22-24"


Oh. So even 27 inches could be a pain for desktop work?


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> Oh. So even 27 inches could be a pain for desktop work?


Sadly, the only solution for you is trying it out, but in general, I'd definately say yes. But don't most retailers have a 14-day-retrn policy? In Germany they have this sort of thing, so I suggest you just try it out, worst case scenario is, that you send it back.


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> In depends, really. THe problem is, you can not focus on the entire screen at same time, and are forced to change the focus and move your eyeballs. Most people get dizzy pretty fast, and the head starts to hurt. Speaking from personal experience + a few friends. 2 of them even sent the monitors back because of it. FOr me it gets really uncomfortable afterr an hour on anything bigger then 22-24"


Oh. So even 27 inches could be a pain for desktop work?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> Sadly, the only solution for you is trying it out, but in general, I'd definately say yes. But don't most retailers have a 14-day-retrn policy? In Germany they have this sort of thing, so I suggest you just try it out, worst case scenario is, that you send it back.


27" an 34" monitors aren't that mainstream yet in my country to buy from shops with decent return policies. Thus, most of my options are online shops, which can be a pain to return to. That's why I usually devote a lot of time to research prior to buying anything.


----------



## aka13

Well, you can draw he monitors outline on paper to have a sort of preexperience before you order a real one. 27" is very big for a workstation.


----------



## orndorf77

the rubber pad came off one of my corsair air 540 feet . has any one changed the case feet of there corsair air 540 ? and if yes what were they called ? and was there any drilling involved In installing them ?


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> Well, you can draw he monitors outline on paper to have a sort of preexperience before you order a real one. 27" is very big for a workstation.


Thanks! That sounds like a reasonable way to test it, and we have a lot of scrap paper at work. I'll try it out.


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> the rubber pad came off one of my corsair air 540 feet . has any one changed the case feet of there corsair air 540 ? and if yes what were they called ? and was there any drilling involved In installing them ?


The case has pre-drilled holes for 6-32 screws, which are used to mount the stock feet. YOu can mount literally any more or less circular feet.

@OP can you add me to the owner list, please?


----------



## jameyscott

I'll be adding everyone to the owners list soon. I've been very sick for the past week and haven't been able to really do anything but work


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> the rubber pad came off one of my corsair air 540 feet . has any one changed the case feet of there corsair air 540 ? and if yes what were they called ? and was there any drilling involved In installing them ?


If you don't want to replace the actual feet you could just buy some rubber padding and glue it to the bottom, it's not like it's some sort of special rubber.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'll be adding everyone to the owners list soon. I've been very sick for the past week and haven't been able to really do anything but work


Feel better soon OP


----------



## Gridsquares

Got the grills in from Corsair, finished the outside. Waiting on new fittings and a smaller res and I will begin the water loop.





This could look better, but after 3 hours with an Xacto knife, I quit caring. Not to mention that part faces my wall so I never have to see it.


----------



## cyborgh8

Wanted to see what I could do with the 540...its a good case, not great, but a good case...Corsair could have made it a all time great case but did not follow though on the design and cut some corners in its production. I like the large side panel...have tried to get several case makers to make a case with the window panel side as the front so you can see all your work...but no takers. Have plans to make my own case but they cost so much...more than a Caselabs case...so got to tinkering around with my 540...my case currently has 6 optical bays and can hold 2-240 rads and of course the front 240 or 280 rad...have plans on ripping out the 2 hot swap sleds and installing another 240 rad and using the 2 bay cage (from the 540) and mounting it where the SSD's are mounted in the back so I can add a 3 bay HHD hot swap cage plus new (and better) case feet (from MNPCtech)...also thinking about trying my hand at one of those lighted case mid plate and something above the IO to get rid of all of those useless air (dust) holes Corsair put in the back of the case...if you got water cooling who needs the air..[/SIZE]


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyborgh8*
> 
> Wanted to see what I could do with the 540...its a good case, not great, but a good case...Corsair could have made it a all time great case but did not follow though on the design and cut some corners in its production. I like the large side panel...have tried to get several case makers to make a case with the window panel side as the front so you can see all your work...but no takers. Have plans to make my own case but they cost so much...more than a Caselabs case...so got to tinkering around with my 540...my case currently has 6 optical bays and can hold 2-240 rads and of course the front 240 or 280 rad...have plans on ripping out the 2 hot swap sleds and installing another 240 rad and using the 2 bay cage (from the 540) and mounting it where the SSD's are mounted in the back so I can add a 3 bay HHD hot swap cage plus new (and better) case feet (from MNPCtech)...also thinking about trying my hand at one of those lighted case mid plate and something above the IO to get rid of all of those useless air (dust) holes Corsair put in the back of the case...if you got water cooling who needs the air..[/SIZE]


"better" case feet?
How the hll can feet be good or bad?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyborgh8*
> 
> Wanted to see what I could do with the 540...its a good case, not great, but a good case...Corsair could have made it a all time great case but did not follow though on the design and cut some corners in its production. I like the large side panel...have tried to get several case makers to make a case with the window panel side as the front so you can see all your work...but no takers. Have plans to make my own case but they cost so much...more than a Caselabs case...so got to tinkering around with my 540...my case currently has 6 optical bays and can hold 2-240 rads and of course the front 240 or 280 rad...have plans on ripping out the 2 hot swap sleds and installing another 240 rad and using the 2 bay cage (from the 540) and mounting it where the SSD's are mounted in the back so I can add a 3 bay HHD hot swap cage plus new (and better) case feet (from MNPCtech)...also thinking about trying my hand at one of those lighted case mid plate and something above the IO to get rid of all of those useless air (dust) holes Corsair put in the back of the case...if you got water cooling who needs the air..[/SIZE]


You understand it is an *AIR* 540 right? Of course you can water cool but the idea behind the case is air flow, air cooling with minimal clutter, hence the two chamber design.


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> You understand it is an *AIR* 540 right? Of course you can water cool but the idea behind the base is air flow, air cooling with minimal clutter, hence the two chamber design.


Psssht, someone who can not phrase proper sentences may not understand such complex concepts







Besides, didn't you read, he is getting SUPERIOR case feet. That totally boosts the water cooling efficiency. +30% to flow, +40% to cooling, and -25% on all purchases done for the case.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> Psssht, someone who can not phrase proper sentences may not understand such complex concepts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, didn't you read, he is getting SUPERIOR case feet. That totally boosts the water cooling efficiency. +30% to flow, +40% to cooling, and -25% on all purchases done for the case.


Lol, and thanks for not pointing out my mispelling, I should stop typing in my phone


----------



## Alxz

Hey, have anyone tried a bay reservoir? I'm using a photon DDC from XSPC and i'd like to migrate from one of those frozenq bay reservoirs.

http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/yhst-39083765508394_2271_1267958303

i know it could be a PITA to fill but whatever, it is possible?


----------



## Somasonic

I guess you could tip your PC on its side to fill?

Disclaimer: I have no PC watercooling experience.


----------



## GrimDoctor

No more card sag for me...thank you Mr Ziptie!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








While I was there, I was sick of having the Front Base on my desk with cables running out of the bottom of the case so I did this. Made a little bracket that just clicks on to the HDD tray for now. Didn't go too crazy because of an upcoming build and I may not use the FB anymore, not sure. I got it for free a while back so can't lose either way.



Now I know it's not all super neat in there but I do a lot of Graphics Cards and CPU Cooler swaps for testing purposes so super neat every time would be pointless. I have a settled rebuild on the cards once I have the funds - full case paint, mods and custom loop.


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxz*
> 
> Hey, have anyone tried a bay reservoir? I'm using a photon DDC from XSPC and i'd like to migrate from one of those frozenq bay reservoirs.
> 
> http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/yhst-39083765508394_2271_1267958303
> 
> i know it could be a PITA to fill but whatever, it is possible?


I think the main problem would not be filling the thing, but getting rid of the air inside it. Unless you mount it vertically, it is 100% going to have a ton of air in it, and it is going to ruin the whole look.


----------



## bond32

Yes it is possible. I used to use an XSPC Bay res. I gave myself extra tubing length behind the bay res, enough to scoot it out to fill. Takes time and an extra set of hands helps but you have to lay it on its side, fill, then repeat... Also one time I rotated the bay res 180 degrees so the fillport was on top when in the vertical orientation. The mounting holes don't line up though that way.


----------



## Gridsquares

Ok here's the part I'm stuck at. I got a FrozenQ 250ml res and a swiftech d5 pump. Both were much bigger than I anticipated. The pump I am going to keep because it's variable speed and the best rated out there. My question is, what kind of reservoir will fit in the bottom area with the pump right next to it. You can see in my previous pictures I have ample room in the bottom since I cut it all out and have a sheet of acrylic waiting to be mounted on. I need some ideas...the res has to be mounted on it's side and needs to have inlet up top and outlet on the other end, like this ****ty picture I made in 2 minutes:


----------



## Sir Beregond

I just question how well water is going to feed into the pump in that configuration. Unless you flip it I guess.

For this reason, I decided I will probably end up with this: EK Pump/Res and mount it in the back of the case.


----------



## bond32

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16994/ex-res-422/AquaComputer_Pump_Adapter_w_Aqualis_Reservoir_and_Pump_Installed.html?tl=g30c97#blank


----------



## Gridsquares

So instead of doing it sideways, I can do it like so:

How about this? Rad on top and bottom, as close parallel as I can get them. Some other guy did something similar with hard tubes, but I'm not on that level of pro yet. Acrylic off the front fan area, mount the res there with the pump at a 90 degree angle so the input is facing up and the output is facing to the side. The red areas are fittings. My plan is such:

Res down to pump
Pump with small arch to bottom rad
Bottom rad straigh up to top rad
Top rad to CPU
CPU down to GPU
GPU with 90 degree fitting right back to res










My only concern is: can you rotate the swiftech pump and still work? Rotating or having it not level does not impair function?


----------



## delpy8

hi guys asked this question on the watercooling section,

Will the swiftech h320 fit in the 540 if so any space issues and do you have any pictures


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> hi guys asked this question on the watercooling section,
> 
> Will the swiftech h320 fit in the 540 if so any space issues and do you have any pictures


How thick is it?


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> hi guys asked this question on the watercooling section,
> 
> Will the swiftech h320 fit in the 540 if so any space issues and do you have any pictures


I think it does. Saw this pic before when I was browsing the same question in pureoverclock:


----------



## aka13

That case looks awful.


----------



## Gridsquares

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> That case looks awful.


You don't like the carbon fiber?

Also, how does one remove the optical bay?


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gridsquares*
> 
> You don't like the carbon fiber?
> 
> Also, how does one remove the optical bay?


Apparently removing the optical bays requires taking the front of the case off. Haven't attempted it myself, but I'm sure someone else knows.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Apparently removing the optical bays requires taking the front of the case off. Haven't attempted it myself, but I'm sure someone else knows.


Yes you're right. The plastic panel needs to be worked off, the are clips on the inside edges you can squeeze as you pull to work it out. Then there's two thumb screws holding it in.


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> No more card sag for me...thank you Mr Ziptie!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I was there, I was sick of having the Front Base on my desk with cables running out of the bottom of the case so I did this. Made a little bracket that just clicks on to the HDD tray for now. Didn't go too crazy because of an upcoming build and I may not use the FB anymore, not sure. I got it for free a while back so can't lose either way.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I know it's not all super neat in there but I do a lot of Graphics Cards and CPU Cooler swaps for testing purposes so super neat every time would be pointless. I have a settled rebuild on the cards once I have the funds - full case paint, mods and custom loop.


How are your temps m8, and how is the airflow in this case with that many fans. I am about to order a new case and a bunch of fans and it's between a few this being a strong contender(760t and the phanteks luxe being the others).

My only wants are lots of space inside to work with so it's easy to work inside without being cramped, great airflow for a full aircooling build (nh-d15, need to get away from noisy clc's) to cool my cpu @4.4 and oced 980 and easy cable management and ofcourse great build quality(no vibrating windows/side panels or cheap easy breaking windows).


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> How are your temps m8, and how is the airflow in this case with that many fans. I am about to order a new case and a bunch of fans and it's between a few this being a strong contender(760t and the phanteks luxe being the others).
> 
> My only wants are lots of space inside to work with so it's easy to work inside without being cramped, great airflow for a full aircooling build (nh-d15, need to get away from noisy clc's) to cool my cpu @4.4 and oced 980 and easy cable management and ofcourse great build quality(no vibrating windows/side panels or cheap easy breaking windows).


The temps are extremely good so far. CPU (4.2 at the moment but 4.4 usually) 30-32 at idle and is lucky to ever break 60. The 970 is maxed OC wise and it rarely goes above 60 when gaming hard.

Edit: If those seem hot to some, it's the Australian summer hear and not using the air con for regulating yet, when we have more 40 Celsius I will.

I'm about to add more fans by cutting out the bottom to up the positive pressure even more and also in preparation for SLI again. As much as I want to watercool the case I don't think I need to for a permanent setup, it handles Ultra gaming and high end rendering with low noise abd good temps. Even in SLI I don't think 970s are going to get near the heat of any of my old cards.

For space, management at the price point I think it's a great buy. There's still a tonne of room in the back though I prefer my drives at the front to try and use all those fans for additional cooling, whether it's needed or not. I'll have to rethink a few things when I cut the bottom out but I have some ideas brewing


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gridsquares*
> 
> You don't like the carbon fiber?
> 
> Also, how does one remove the optical bay?


You have to unscrew the panel(s) off to get to the thumb screws to remove the 5.25 bay
The weird inside screws need to be unscrewed as well


----------



## Gridsquares

Figured it out, only had to push the front panel half way off, needle nose pliers to loosen the 4 thumbscrews and it popped right out. Took 3 minutes.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gridsquares*
> 
> Figured it out, only had to push the front panel half way off, needle nose pliers to loosen the 4 thumbscrews and it popped right out. Took 3 minutes.


My bad thought it was two lol


----------



## VoodooFarm

Starting to get annoyed tbh

Right after I stop the top cage from rattling after a few months, the front cage starts rattling. One day I need to just line all of the plastic bars with thin strips of 3M all the way down.

Hopefully if Corsair refreshes the case in the future they'll secure the mesh to the bars better to prevent rattling/vibrating


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Starting to get annoyed tbh
> 
> Right after I stop the top cage from rattling after a few months, the front cage starts rattling. One day I need to just line all of the plastic bars with thin strips of 3M all the way down.
> 
> Hopefully if Corsair refreshes the case in the future they'll secure the mesh to the bars better to prevent rattling/vibrating


i thought sound proofing n anti-vibrating was optional

I wonder if this was ever talked about

so the areas to add rubber washers or gaskets is the psu, fans, radiators, pumps, reservoirs??


----------



## aka13

Antivibrational stuff is way to overrated. Just build everything, and IF you have vibrations, add them.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> i thought sound proofing n anti-vibrating was optional
> 
> I wonder if this was ever talked about
> 
> so the areas to add rubber washers or gaskets is the psu, fans, radiators, pumps, reservoirs??


Honestly the only vibration issues I ever had were from overtightening fan screws which caused flex in the metal. Over time screws loosen a little and you get some noise.

As Huey said anything extra or anything done in error is optional







And that's pretty much on any case.


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Honestly the only vibration issues I ever had were from overtightening fan screws which caused flex in the metal. Over time screws loosen a little and you get some noise.
> 
> As Huey said anything extra pr anything done in error is optional
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's pretty much on any case.


Yeah. Or, you could have a loud HDD, which will be loud even on rubber. SO basically the whole antivibrationstuff is a hoax.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> Yeah. Or, you could have a loud HDD, which will be loud even on rubber. SO basically the whole antivibrationstuff is a hoax.


A hdd would get louder with anti vibration pads? You sure about that. Anti vibration, sound proofing in recording studios...they must be crazy and wasting their money.


----------



## aka13

No-no, I meant, it is STILL going to be loud.

ANd, in the year 2000 + 15 the sound studios use SSDs already









What I meant, if it is already loud, the rubber isn't going to do miracles. Rubber is not doing a miracle and make it silent.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> No-no, I meant, it is STILL going to be loud.
> 
> ANd, in the year 2000 + 15 the sound studios use SSDs already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I meant, if it is already loud, the rubber isn't going to do miracles. Rubber is not doing a miracle and make it silent.


It was the bit that said "SO basically the whole antivibrationstuff is a hoax." that makes that quite confusing.


----------



## sugalumps

What are great affordable 140mm fans for this that are actualy an upgrade from the stock ones in terms of cooling and noise levels. Just ordered the case, and a Phanteks PH-TC14PE so I need two good 140mm fans for the top and replacement 140mm fans for stock ones if they are "bad".

Also for the top fans, is it better to have them as intakes or exhausts or 1 of each.


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> What are great affordable 140mm fans for this that are actualy an upgrade from the stock ones in terms of cooling and noise levels. Just ordered the case, and a Phanteks PH-TC14PE so I need two good 140mm fans for the top and replacement 140mm fans for stock ones if they are "bad".
> 
> Also for the top fans, is it better to have them as intakes or exhausts or 1 of each.


Honestly the stock fans aren't all that bad. Apparently theyre the same as Corsair's AF series but without the rubber grommets.

I personally went with the AF series from Corsair but there's people that have Noctua (which can be pricey) or Scythe. Just naming some off the top of my head though, I'm sure you'll get lots of suggestions since this case attracts fan enthusiasts









Also, heat rises, so I usually exhaust out the top and try to keep positive air pressure.


----------



## yttocstfarc

I know there were some guys in the group that put the Rampage IV Black Edition in this case. Did anybody ever do a custom loop with it?


----------



## jameyscott

If my x79 dark keeps acting up I'll be putting a rivebe in this case until I start my x99 build in my 900D. Still need to stress test the rive be to make sure it actually works.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> If my x79 dark keeps acting up I'll be putting a rivebe in this case until I start my x99 build in my 900D. Still need to stress test the rive be to make sure it actually works.


I know you had put a UT60 in the top correct? But you had to modify it. I'm I've been sitting here measuring mine and I don't think I'm going to have to modify it with the Rampage IV BE. Thoughts?

I'm seriously considering putting a custom loop and upgrading cards this year. Still weighing options atm.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> I know you had put a UT60 in the top correct? But you had to modify it. I'm I've been sitting here measuring mine and I don't think I'm going to have to modify it with the Rampage IV BE. Thoughts?
> 
> I'm seriously considering putting a custom loop and upgrading cards this year. Still weighing options atm.


That's correct!

It really depends, because even if the heatsink on my X79 Dark wasn't so tall, it would still be interfering with the ram. all I had to do was drill a few new holes, nothing special.

I really prefer not to do a lot of modding. Not because I don't think I can, but because I buy a case due to its looks, not because of its modding potential. I've done everything I can to this case (minus a radiator in the bottom, which may happen in the future) and I've had a lot of fun with this case.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> That's correct!
> 
> It really depends, because even if the heatsink on my X79 Dark wasn't so tall, it would still be interfering with the ram. all I had to do was drill a few new holes, nothing special.
> 
> I really prefer not to do a lot of modding. Not because I don't think I can, but because I buy a case due to its looks, not because of its modding potential. I've done everything I can to this case (minus a radiator in the bottom, which may happen in the future) and I've had a lot of fun with this case.


I really would like to get both the UT60 in this case. A 360 front and a 240 top. From the looks of it it should fit. Either way I'm still gonna do it. Would be nice if one of the members already has...lol I'm going to see if I can find some exact measurements of the Rad. You wouldn't happen to have some would you?



Unless I'm blind the only measurement that I need isn't there I need from the center of mounting screw to the edge of the radiator.... Errrr


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> I really would like to get both the UT60 in this case. A 360 front and a 240 top. From the looks of it it should fit. Either way I'm still gonna do it. Would be nice if one of the members already has...lol I'm going to see if I can find some exact measurements of the Rad. You wouldn't happen to have some would you?


Nope, but I'm pretty sure it'll fit with any motherboard. The only problem is the height of your memory. That's the real determining factor.


----------



## Interstate

Planning on modding a 240 rad on the bottom after the new year. Happy for now though


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Interstate*
> 
> Planning on modding a 240 rad on the bottom after the new year. Happy for now though


That's a pretty nice setup








Is your pump/res at the back? Any pics?


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> That's a pretty nice setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your pump/res at the back? Any pics?


The mystery about the clean air 540 builds is, it looks clean until people show what they have in the second part of the case. I am ready to bet there is one big cable mess


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> The mystery about the clean air 540 builds is, it looks clean until people show what they have in the second part of the case. I am ready to bet there is one big cable mess


Always the pessimist aka13


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Nope, but I'm pretty sure it'll fit with any motherboard. The only problem is the height of your memory. That's the real determining factor.


Looking down from above using my h100i outer edge, if it follows a similar path it will just clear the ram. I guess we shall see.


----------



## Interstate

It's definitely not the cleanest back there, but its not horrible. I have my pump/res mounted where the drive bays are at.


----------



## aka13

Although the cable management is well, missing, the rest ist kept nice and clean. If you order you cables, it could have potential, for now a solid 6/10 with growth potential









I am not trying to say I am good, but damn I am good. Although I have not sorted the bundles themselves yet, since I plan to disassemble and paint the case when I am done.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Interstate*
> 
> It's definitely not the cleanest back there, but its not horrible. I have my pump/res mounted where the drive bays are at.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like that spot, nice. If I can get to the point where I give up my optical bays I think I might do the same. I am not so confident about mounting it directly above the power supply, even though others have done it and I could make a "drip tray" type thing I am still uneasy about it.

Thanks for sharing and keep up the good work


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> Although the cable management is well, missing, the rest ist kept nice and clean. If you order you cables, it could have potential, for now a solid 6/10 with growth potential
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not trying to say I am good, but damn I am good. Although I have not sorted the bundles themselves yet, since I plan to disassemble and paint the case when I am done.


You have criticised quite a few people on here about cables as well as myself.
Could you please post your case and cable management?

EDIT, so your picture added in as I made my post. It's not bad. Still people like you are the reason people decide not to post on forums, not because of your pic but because of your attitude.


----------



## aka13

I was trying to be positive, but well, you can not praise something what is not there.

The pump ande reservoir were obviously a good job by him, but it is obvious that the cables need more love. If it came out too agressive, well, sorry then.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> I was trying to be positive, but well, you can not praise something what is not there.
> 
> The pump ande reservoir were obviously a good job by him, but it is obvious that the cables need more love. If it came out too agressive, well, sorry then.


So you ninja another post to remove your smartass comment and make yourself look like a good guy now...


----------



## aka13

THere was a post about my previous edit - I just did't want to doublepost. YOu can see comments history here, why would I change them?


----------



## Interstate

I don't mind my cables being a mess in the back. That's the beauty of this case, I don't have to look at it haha


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Interstate*
> 
> I don't mind my cables being a mess in the back. That's the beauty of this case, I don't have to look at it haha


Hahahha, I like your attitude. No, seriously, that is another way to look at it.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Some really nice builds everyone!

Decided to go ahead and get a build log going for mine now too. Don't quite have all my parts yet, but can start putting it together at least.

Sir B's Black and Gold Corsair 540


----------



## orndorf77

I have x2 water cooled gtx 780's and a front 360mm radiator in my corsair air 540 and I am about to get a new ssd does any one know any tricks on how I can connect a sata cable to my sata ports with out undoing my water loop ?


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I have x2 water cooled gtx 780's and a front 360mm radiator in my corsair air 540 and I am about to get a new ssd does any one know any tricks on how I can connect a sata cable to my sata ports with out undoing my water loop ?


What I'd do is push the sata cable through the lower grommets beside the sata port. From there you can just reach in and do some trial and error to plug the sata cable. It doesn't take that much force, so really all you need is to guide it somewhat. Once you hear/feel the click of the cable, that's it.


----------



## bond32

Monstrous 540:

Still waiting on a number of parts. Going slow due to holidays and travel but still a little progress.


----------



## fibra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Monstrous 540:
> 
> Still waiting on a number of parts. Going slow due to holidays and travel but still a little progress.


Could you put 540 back and laterals pictures?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Monstrous 540:
> 
> Still waiting on a number of parts. Going slow due to holidays and travel but still a little progress.


Those rad's are HUGE! Excited to see how it all turns out, nice job so far!


----------



## Sir Beregond

Needs more rad.


----------



## ozlay

hello was wondering how deep the rear compartment is and would it be wide enough to accommodate a 3.5 inch hard drive in the laying down position

I have more then 2x 3.5in hard drives and I don't want them running sideways so the ROM bays wont work for me


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> Those rad's are HUGE! Excited to see how it all turns out, nice job so far!


Thanks, but I've actually decided against the monsta's... I was messing around last night, thought I would see how it looked with those 2 in there. Turns out it looked much better than I thought, but I still didn't plan on that much rad space. Only cooling a 4790k and 290x, however both will be heavily overclocked. I got a new Hardware labs gts 240 in today, think I might try just it or the 240 and an alphacool st30 360 both in push pull.


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> hello was wondering how deep the rear compartment is and would it be wide enough to accommodate a 3.5 inch hard drive in the laying down position
> 
> I have more then 2x 3.5in hard drives and I don't want them running sideways so the ROM bays wont work for me


THe only thing I have worked out is this - 

Laying sideways proves a bit too close to the panel, no way to fit them it, too wide.


----------



## orndorf77

My corsair air 540 has a front 360mm and a top 240mm radiator both radiators are 30mm thick. will my air 540 also support a 140mm radiator in the rear for a total of 3 radiators ? I have not seen a air 540 with a front 360mm a top 240 and a rear 140mm radiator at the same time . if all radiators are 30mm thick will I be able to do it ?


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> My corsair air 540 has a front 360mm and a top 240mm radiator both radiators are 30mm thick. will my air 540 also support a 140mm radiator in the rear for a total of 3 radiators ? I have not seen a air 540 with a front 360mm a top 240 and a rear 140mm radiator at the same time . if all radiators are 30mm thick will I be able to do it ?


First of all, I doubt that adding a 140mm radiator will have a big outcome on your cooling capability. I'd rather recommend adding fans for a push-pull configuration, and/or buying more powerful fans. Nevertheless, if you really insinst on adding a radiator in the back, It will not fit.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> First of all, I doubt that adding a 140mm radiator will have a big outcome on your cooling capability. I'd rather recommend adding fans for a push-pull configuration, and/or buying more powerful fans. Nevertheless, if you really insinst on adding a radiator in the back, It will not fit.


I could add x2 fans to my top 240mm radiator for a push pull configuration but then it would mess with the positive air flow I have in my case . because my front 360mm radiator has 3 intake fans and the top 240mm radiator has 2 exhaust fans if I was to add another x2 fans to my 240mm radiator for a push pull configuration I would have 3 fans in taking from the front and 4 fans exhausting from the top . I did change my rear exhaust fan into a intake fan so I would have a total of 4 fans in taking and 4 fans exhausting . but I feel as if the exhausting fans would over power the in taking fans because the intake fans are more restricted do to the front dust filter in the front of the case


----------



## omrheadshoto

I thought id share with you all my finished build in the Corsair Air 240.

please follow my instagram to see the build log photos plus all my existing builds.

instagram.com/gamer_phil


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omrheadshoto*
> 
> I thought id share with you all my finished build in the Corsair Air 240.
> 
> please follow my instagram to see the build log photos plus all my existing builds.
> 
> instagram.com/gamer_phil


that is a nice build , but please post it at the air 240 forum


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> THe only thing I have worked out is this -
> 
> Laying sideways proves a bit too close to the panel, no way to fit them it, too wide.


guess its time for me to switch my drives over to ssd


----------



## Mclambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mclambo*
> 
> Some pictures of my build that I completed last sunday:
> 
> http://s1100.photobucket.com/user/m...P_20141130_13_20_24_Raw2_zpsf49d926c.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1100.photobucket.com/user/m...WP_20141130_13_15_41_Raw_zps4700b187.jpg.html
> 
> 1 Intel Core i5-4690K Boxed
> 1 Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5
> 1 Gigabyte GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD
> 1 Corsair Carbide Air 540 Zwart
> 1 Corsair Hydro H105
> 1 Crucial Ballistix Tactical BLT2C8G3D1608ET3LX0CEU
> 1 XFX 550W Pro
> 1 Samsung 840 series Pro 512GB
> 1 Arctic Cooling MX-4 Thermal Compound (4g)


Any comments on my build? :--)


----------



## aka13

First of all, I don't see why you don't remove the 5,25 cage if you do not use it. It costs approx 10 minutes to remove it.

Second, your cables require love and passion, and not just cabletiying tham it the 2nd case compartment.

Otherwise, clean build. Looks good.


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mclambo*
> 
> Any comments on my build? :--)


Looking nice. How are all those stock fans treating you?


----------



## aka13

The stock fans appear to be non-branded AF140s, so I think he is doing pretty well.


----------



## Mclambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> First of all, I don't see why you don't remove the 5,25 cage if you do not use it. It costs approx 10 minutes to remove it.
> 
> Second, your cables require love and passion, and not just cabletiying tham it the 2nd case compartment.
> 
> Otherwise, clean build. Looks good.


Thanks!

I've kept the 5,25 cage in because it doesn't bother me, and I'd like to keep most of the case-stuff together, so that it doesn't get lost in a cleaning spree








As for the power cabling: This XFX PSU has power cables at least 2 feet long, and I'm only using a few of them for MB, GFX en SSD. So I've tried to tie all sorts of cabling together (Molex, SATA, 12V's) and really tight, otherwise it would fill up half of that side of the case :-/. Next PSU is going to be a modular one ;-)


----------



## Mclambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> The stock fans appear to be non-branded AF140s, so I think he is doing pretty well.


Actually, they are AF140*L* 's (link) and yes I'm quite happy with them. I have not put my new rig to some serious torture yet, but browsing the web and casual gaming so far did not cause the casefans to spin up to an audible level. I did mount them in rubber mounts however to keep the resonance to a minimum

As for the stock fans on the H105, I'm not too happy with those. When they spin up they make quite some noise. Seems like a mechanical kind of sound made by the motors. They are of the type high pressure fans. I have mounted them with metal screws. Maybe I will take another look to see if I can place some rubber washers here to decrease the resonance to the case...


----------



## jameyscott

Rubber washers would definitely help, but something like the SP120 QEs would fix your problem.. They are quiet and have built in rubber washers. I absolutely love the SP120 QEs. I have them in my editing rig and plan to use them in my 900D x99 build as well as my NAS with an h100i.


----------



## FalkHogan

Hey fellas,
I'm Falk from germany and I wish u a merry christmas!
Finally my dream came true and I bought myself a carbide 540 white and some cool stuff like watercooling-components.
This is my first watercooling-build and i did it all alone without any help from experienced people..
I hope you like it! I do hope as well that my english isn't that bad..

I got a Laing DDC 1RT+ in the back and missed to get two connectors (cuz it has 2x G1/4 male, as u may know), so I just finished as much as possible.
What's missing besides that:
I'm going to get some EL-Light for the lighting, as well as a 5mm for the balancer, orange both.
Air- & Watertemperature-Display made by Phobya will be added in the 5,25", too.

I never modded a case before so i had some trouble to get the balancer fixed to the side, but I made it and was daym proud of it.
The radiator is push/pull with 6x Corsair SP120 Quiet-Series, put them where the filter should be.

The Monsoon-Connectors on the white 16/11er are orange, the Avexir-Core will light up in orange as well (but I can't show you because.. I wrote that before. Not able to connect my Laing..).
The pictures aren't that well, but the build isn't done yet..

 

Please add me as club-member


----------



## The LAN Man

Finally got my 540 Air in earlier this month and got everything up and running. Definitely loving the case. How do you guys monut additional 3.5" drives in here besides the two regular hot swap bays.


----------



## aka13

I will continue spamming my image, since I am the only who who did it,



You can fit up to six of them mounted this way (2 rows of 3 each)


----------



## jameyscott

Wrong. Many owners have mounted hard drives like that.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Wrong. Many owners have mounted hard drives like that.


I think he might be the only one going from the roof. Plenty have mounted in the same spot, but screwed to the mesh.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Wrong. Many owners have mounted hard drives *like* that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I think he might be the only one going from the roof. Plenty have mounted in the same spot, but screwed to the mesh.


Exactly, I said like.









But seriously, aka13. I don't know if you're intentionally trying to come off as a jerk, but you certainly are. Saying things like, "I will continue spamming my image, since I am the only who who did it," and many other things you have said rub people the wrong way, me included. I haven't said anything up until now, but now I am. I'm not trying to single you out, but I do want to this be a place of constructive criticism and helping. I don't want to hear bashing, snide remarks, etc in here.

Comments about cable management in the back are silly. That's *the* reason some people buy this case. It was a determining factor in my purchase. Not having to spend a long time managing the cables because there is literally no need? HECK YES! That's the kind of case for me. I'm not saying it's a bad thing, or something not to show off, but there is no reason to make comments on "how bad" it is or anything like that. That's literally why this case was built, not having to manage cables and to keep low heat generating components out of the way for the higher heat generating components to get proper air flow.


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> I will continue spamming my image, since I am the only who who did it,
> 
> 
> 
> You can fit up to six of them mounted this way (2 rows of 3 each)


Im curious since I've never actually taken the top over that part of my case off

Does the top fit back on fine with the bolts? How much clearance would you guess it has between the actual case and the top?


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Im curious since I've never actually taken the top over that part of my case off
> 
> Does the top fit back on fine with the bolts? How much clearance would you guess it has between the actual case and the top?


Yes, the case cover fits back very well. There are approximately 9-12mm clearance to the top, so you can even reinforce the steel plate before screwing the drives on it, and still have room for the cover.



@jameyscott
People ask "how does it look like, what do you guys think", I answer what I think. I always reply with constructive criticism, and never reply if there never was a call for "how it looks like". I even provided proof that in fact I know what I am speaking of, after people started getting mad about how I dare to critisize their cables. I never was agressive nor offensive. I did not violate any of the forum rules. YOu don't like that someone does not like your cables - ignore me.


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> ...
> @jameyscott
> People ask "how does it look like, what do you guys think", I answer what I think. I always reply with constructive criticism, and never reply if there never was a call for "how it looks like". I even provided proof that in fact I know what I am speaking of, after people started getting mad about how I dare to critisize their cables. I never was agressive nor offensive. I did not violate any of the forum rules. YOu don't like that someone does not like your cables - ignore me.


In aka's defense, he does give constructive criticism, and I laud the fact that he tries to give feedback, even to those who seem to have already tired other people out from incessant requests for comments (like a certain black-and-red build). That being said, I think the tone he tries to achieve is witty, bordering on sarcastic for those who he thinks deserves it? Maybe that's what you could try to work on, aka. So far I like how you're active and all, and your inputs are logical and helpful if taken at face value. But jamey's concern also bears weight seeing as I can see how certain levels of wit can rub other people the wrong way, especially since you've started out in this thread writing in that manner. Maybe let people get to know you for the okay guy you are, and then lay out the occasional snark for when it is needed.


----------



## aka13

Ok, propably we got on the wrong foot, guys. I am seriously not trying to be a "jerk" or offensive. I am propably just too sarcastic. I will try to contain my sarcasm in future.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> Ok, propably we got on the wrong foot, guys. I am seriously not trying to be a "jerk" or offensive. I am propably just too sarcastic. I will try to contain my sarcasm in future.


I figured you weren't. I figured you were just trying to help. It's just that sarcasm can come off the wrong way through text. It'd be completely different if we were discussing in person.









No hard feelings here man, I just would hate to see people take your sarcasm the wrong way.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> In aka's defense, he does give constructive criticism, and I laud the fact that he tries to give feedback, even to those who seem to have already tired other people out from incessant requests for comments (like a certain black-and-red build). That being said, I think the tone he tries to achieve is witty, bordering on sarcastic for those who he thinks deserves it? Maybe that's what you could try to work on, aka. So far I like how you're active and all, and your inputs are logical and helpful if taken at face value. But jamey's concern also bears weight seeing as I can see how certain levels of wit can rub other people the wrong way, especially since you've started out in this thread writing in that manner. Maybe let people get to know you for the okay guy you are, and then lay out the occasional snark for when it is needed.


I completely welcome constructive criticism. That is fine, we are all here to learn how to make our own builds better. aka13 just doesn't always come off the right way, That's all. Like I said, no hard feelings at all.


----------



## erase

Hi

Wondering if replacing the 3 x stock fans of the 540 (plus the 2x stock X61 AIO cooler fans) is worth the trouble and the added cost. All those fans seem pretty decent for stock and do an ok job as they are. If I replace them will I be just throwing my money away for next to no gain?

Opinions on this replacement:

Front stock 2x 140mm intakes, replace with 3x 120mm Noctua NF-F12

Rear stock 1x 140mm outtake and top 2x 140mm Karken X61 AIO, replace with 3x 140mm Noctua NF-A14


----------



## aka13

IMO, absolutely not worth it changing them. Maybe the investment in a fan controller would make sense, to manually control them, otherwise I recommend to keep them.


----------



## aka13

Also, on an unrelated note, I started a build log for my beauty, check it out here. I have not managed to add all of the progress I made, but I am going to do that tomorrow.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Wondering if replacing the 3 x stock fans of the 540 (plus the 2x stock X61 AIO cooler fans) is worth the trouble and the added cost. All those fans seem pretty decent for stock and do an ok job as they are. If I replace them will I be just throwing my money away for next to no gain?
> 
> Opinions on this replacement:
> 
> Front stock 2x 140mm intakes, replace with 3x 120mm Noctua NF-F12
> 
> Rear stock 1x 140mm outtake and top 2x 140mm Karken X61 AIO, replace with 3x 140mm Noctua NF-A14


I have that exact setup and personally I think there is a very big gain. It's more than double the CFM flowing through the case now but at a fraction of the noise. I'm running everything OCed including a i4770k that's lucky to go over 60c at the core. GPU temps are extremely good for air, no more than 65c with the card OCed on the high end of the scale.

The current setup is so good (to me) I've abandoned any thoughts of water cooling this case so I'd say, consider what you want to do with your build. If you may go water at some point, leave it as is, if you want to max out on air then go for it.


----------



## erase

Asus X99 deluxe
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> IMO, absolutely not worth it changing them. Maybe the investment in a fan controller would make sense, to manually control them, otherwise I recommend to keep them.


The Asus X99 Deluxe has the fan expansion card, PWM and can be controlled via UEFI, scroll down on this link http://www.overclockers.com/asus-x99-deluxe-motherboard-review

However it does nothing really over the standard headers for the stock 3-pin fans, but would come in handy if I moved to all PWM fans in the case.
I kind of can see the point of not changing them, it not like the stock fans are too junky. I haven't even had to crank them up at all much, never near 100% even though it is summer on this side of the globe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Wondering if replacing the 3 x stock fans of the 540 (plus the 2x stock X61 AIO cooler fans) is worth the trouble and the added cost. All those fans seem pretty decent for stock and do an ok job as they are. If I replace them will I be just throwing my money away for next to no gain?
> 
> Opinions on this replacement:
> 
> Front stock 2x 140mm intakes, replace with 3x 120mm Noctua NF-F12
> 
> Rear stock 1x 140mm outtake and top 2x 140mm Karken X61 AIO, replace with 3x 140mm Noctua NF-A14
> 
> 
> 
> I have that exact setup and personally I think there is a very big gain. It's more than double the CFM flowing through the case now but at a fraction of the noise. I'm running everything OCed including a i4770k that's lucky to go over 60c at the core. GPU temps are extremely good for air, no more than 65c with the card OCed on the high end of the scale.
> 
> The current setup is so good (to me) I've abandoned any thoughts of water cooling this case so I'd say, consider what you want to do with your build. If you may go water at some point, leave it as is, if you want to max out on air then go for it.
Click to expand...

Is you fan setup, 3x 120mm Noctua NF-F12 intake and 3x 140mm Noctua NF-A14 outtakes?

Even though I am AIO water cooling at the moment, not sure if I want that unit in there long term, and are considering Noctua D15 moving back to air. My thoughts are that PWM should run near silent when at lower loads.

I am thinking the bottom card in my SLi setting may benefit from the 3x 120 fans, and the front case should be full pressure sealed with no large gaps at the top and bottom as like the stock 2x 140mm fans have.

I am looking more to less noise, only ramping the fans up when needed via PWM headers and the extra Asus X99 Deluxe fan extension card. Do you run the fans at near full power?

Here is a picture of the extra fan header card for PWM http://www.adobotech.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/X99-DELUXE_Fan-Extension-Card.jpg

btw. The Noctua fan are not cheap, buying x6 of the F12 and A14 are going to cost as much as the entire 540 case.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> Asus X99 deluxe
> The Asus X99 Deluxe has the fan expansion card, PWM and can be controlled via UEFI, scroll down on this link http://www.overclockers.com/asus-x99-deluxe-motherboard-review
> 
> However it does nothing really over the standard headers for the stock 3-pin fans, but would come in handy if I moved to all PWM fans in the case.
> I kind of can see the point of not changing them, it not like the stock fans are too junky. I haven't even had to crank them up at all much, never near 100% even though it is summer on this side of the globe.
> Is you fan setup, 3x 120mm Noctua NF-F12 intake and 3x 140mm Noctua NF-A14 outtakes?
> 
> Even though I am AIO water cooling at the moment, not sure if I want that unit in there long term, and are considering Noctua D15 moving back to air. My thoughts are that PWM should run near silent when at lower loads.
> 
> I am thinking the bottom card in my SLi setting may benefit from the 3x 120 fans, and the front case should be full pressure sealed with no large gaps at the top and bottom as like the stock 2x 140mm fans have.
> 
> I am looking more to less noise, only ramping the fans up when needed via PWM headers and the extra Asus X99 Deluxe fan extension card. Do you run the fans at near full power?
> 
> Here is a picture of the extra fan header card for PWM http://www.adobotech.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/X99-DELUXE_Fan-Extension-Card.jpg
> 
> btw. The Noctua fan are not cheap, buying x6 of the F12 and A14 are going to cost as much as the entire 540 case.


I have 3 x NFF12 up front and 2 x NFA14 up top, all exhausting inward. My rear NFA14 exhausts outward. I have sealed the front, working on sealing the top now that I've settled the design. For the sealing I've trimmed some rubber to fit, much like a PSU gasket. I plan to take photos when I'm done.

I went Noctua because in my location they cost the same as most others and a lot of the brand options mentioned on here just aren't available to me or of they can be ordered they would cost double a Noctua. That being said the performance to noise ratio of the Noctuas can't be beaten in my opinion and real world testing.

When it comes to, it will cost as much as the case, back to what I said earlier...if you want all air then it's probably a good option. Hell, even if you changes to water the NFF12s are made for working with radiators. A full Noctua like setup wouldn't be 'cheap' but it'd be cheaper than a water cooled system.

The choice here will come down to your purpose and what you personally value more. We can only give you advice and I'll try to only offer advice based on products I've used.


----------



## sugalumps

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I have 3 x NFF12 up front and 2 x NFA14 up top, all exhausting inward. My rear NFA14 exhausts outward. I have sealed the front, working on sealing the top now that I've settled the design. For the sealing I've trimmed some rubber to fit, much like a PSU gasket. I plan to take photos when I'm done.
> 
> I went Noctua because in my location they cost the same as most others and a lot of the brand options mentioned on here just aren't available to me or of they can be ordered they would cost double a Noctua. That being said the performance to noise ratio of the Noctuas can't be beaten in my opinion and real world testing.
> 
> When it comes to, it will cost as much as the case, back to what I said earlier...if you want all air then it's probably a good option. Hell, even if you changes to water the NFF12s are made for working with radiators. A full Noctua like setup wouldn't be 'cheap' but it'd be cheaper than a water cooled system.
> 
> The choice here will come down to your purpose and what you personally value more. We can only give you advice and I'll try to only offer advice based on products I've used.






Have you tested the top fans as intake vs exhaust? I have ordered 3 nf-A14s, two for the front intake and 1 for the rear exhaust. Got a h100i at top with two stock fans exhausting, but will be replacing that with the nh-d15 very soon then ordering two more fans for the top. Just wondering what's better, since hot air rises and 4 intakes vs 1 exhaust, is that enough exhaust to make sure all the hot air does not build up in your system?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> 
> Have you tested the top fans as intake vs exhaust? I have ordered 3 nf-A14s, two for the front intake and 1 for the rear exhaust. Got a h100i at top with two stock fans exhausting, but will be replacing that with the nh-d15 very soon then ordering two more fans for the top. Just wondering what's better, since hot air rises and 4 intakes vs 1 exhaust, is that enough exhaust to make sure all the hot air does not build up in your system?


I have tested both directions. I don't want to get into an airflow debate here, there are other threads detailing this but in a nutshell, I choose to exhaust inward to maintain more positive pressure. Hot air certainly does rise in general but in a PC case of this size the air tends to go where you force it, hence I have so many "intakes" forcing air to that rear exhaust. I am in the process of cutting the bottom out to add more fans that force air onto the graphics cards. At that point I will reinstall my custom external A14 behind the graphics card slots to pull even more heat out of them - I am in the process of making a sealed housing that will allow it to just be screwed and unscrewed from the case as needed. I've tested multiple combinations and this works best for me in this case. The intake at the top also keeps a heap of extra cooling on my D15 heatsink which is nice with such a warm CPU.


----------



## deeph

My first custom water cooling in 540...not finish yet, have to make up cables in the back and route that pump's cable..


deeph


----------



## aka13

How's the front radiator doing? Not a fat air bubble there?


----------



## deeph

Yes I have much air inside and tried to shake the case then gradually the air out. Actually I still have the air inside but I'm trying to lay down the case, hopefully could help little by little get the air out.


----------



## aka13

I wonder how other people dealt with the air in the top rad.

Case owners with liquid cooling, anyone - have you ever managed to get rid of the air in the front rad?


----------



## jameyscott

It should eventually go away on its own. Just use the system as normal and it should eventually go away. Just add some water when this happens.


----------



## Talon720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> I wonder how other people dealt with the air in the top rad.
> 
> Case owners with liquid cooling, anyone - have you ever managed to get rid of the air in the front rad?


Yea I added a second pump..air dosnt even have a chance of getting stuck now. Have you tried flipping your case upside down, tilting it, ect? I know once I got to many blocks and rads I could tell because air started to become harder to move then became impossible.

On a side note my completed bottom mounted rad


It's helped with me having to turn my fans up almost full blast to keep thing from getting to hot. Now, I can everything at a decent level did exactly what I was looking for. I gotta say though connecting, and figuring out what fittings would work was hard. I stumbled upon the koolance low profile 90 degree fittings they are a godsend for tight areas. Also my front 360 one of the ports was angled slightly making 90 degree fitment impossible. I also used the fan filters that come with the ncase m1 on the bottom fans as to not suck in crap from the bottom.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> It should eventually go away on its own. Just use the system as normal and it should eventually go away. Just add some water when this happens.


This. You can give it a tip and a shake to speed thing up. Cycling on/off helps too. IMO by the time you have completed a 24 leak test, the bulk is gone anyway.


----------



## Alxz

I usually flip my case horizontal or else un-screw that front radiator and rotate it horizontal (possible since its outlet has a kinda long tube routed at the back of the case)


----------



## Preim

Hey, new case owner checking in!

I have some issues with my NZXT Kraken so i can't control the LED or anything on it, so it isn't looking too pretty right now. I haven't done much research, I assume thats a prefectly fine place to mount the radiator?

My SSD is mounted in the back along with a Seagate 1TB drive thats double-side taped in the dvd bays.
The thing is so bloody reflective and I don't have a camera with me at the moment so this will have to do! I'm planning on getting a small white LED strip to chuck underneath the bottom of the window hidden away for some ambience.


----------



## Train Wreck

I can't wait till I start my build. This case looks awesome


----------



## Talon720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Preim*
> 
> Hey, new case owner checking in!
> 
> I have some issues with my NZXT Kraken so i can't control the LED or anything on it, so it isn't looking too pretty right now. I haven't done much research, I assume thats a prefectly fine place to mount the radiator?
> 
> My SSD is mounted in the back along with a Seagate 1TB drive thats double-side taped in the dvd bays.
> The thing is so bloody reflective and I don't have a camera with me at the moment so this will have to do! I'm planning on getting a small white LED strip to chuck underneath the bottom of the window hidden away for some ambience.


Very nice I like it looks clean and the white cases are pretty cool







On my case up a few posts I used 2 dark side dimmable led strips between the video cards I like them more than ccfls. It would look nice on your case


----------



## Preim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon720*
> 
> Very nice I like it looks clean and the white cases are pretty cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my case up a few posts I used 2 dark side dimmable led strips between the video cards I like them more than ccfls. It would look nice on your case


Thanks! except silver**. I feel white would have looked a bit #ImAGamerNzxtFullTowerCaseInYoFace if you know what i mean.

like one of these? http://www.frozencpu.com/products/25137/lit-413/DarkSide_CONNECT_Dimmable_12_Modular_LED_Strip_-_White_-_Black_Sleeved.html?tl=g6c77s2118&id=93uqQrib

The only issue I have is that I live in New Zealand. LED's will be fine to get but I have yet to find somewhere here i can get some cable sleeving and do it myself so I don't have to pay $80 for pre-sleeved ATX, cpu, and 2 8pin gpu power cables. Like I can afford that after buying all this 3 days ago


----------



## bfedorov11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> I wonder how other people dealt with the air in the top rad.
> 
> Case owners with liquid cooling, anyone - have you ever managed to get rid of the air in the front rad?


I just tilt it around and I haven't heard any air move after a couple hours of leak testing. Top one takes care of itself. Its the front one thats the problem since you have place it with the barbs at the bottom. Normally if you have air in it, you'll hear a bubble move every now and then. I've never had a problem and rebuilt my loop 3 times now.


----------



## Alxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Preim*
> 
> Hey, new case owner checking in!
> 
> I have some issues with my NZXT Kraken so i can't control the LED or anything on it, so it isn't looking too pretty right now. I haven't done much research, I assume thats a prefectly fine place to mount the radiator?
> 
> My SSD is mounted in the back along with a Seagate 1TB drive thats double-side taped in the dvd bays.
> The thing is so bloody reflective and I don't have a camera with me at the moment so this will have to do! I'm planning on getting a small white LED strip to chuck underneath the bottom of the window hidden away for some ambience.


Damn thats nice! Haha id love to have an OCnet decal. You made it?


----------



## Preim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxz*
> 
> Damn thats nice! Haha id love to have an OCnet decal. You made it?


Thanks!
I found one in my drawer from i think 2010? from a giveaway, I'm surprised it survived!
Its even exactly the same colour as the silver case


----------



## yttocstfarc

Any of you guys know which fittings these two guys are using on the front 360 60mm rad? I'm looking for the silver and black ones that are on the bottom right hand side of the pictures. Both show a silver extension and a black compression fitting. They look to be EK? I would like this because I wouldn't have to bend the HD hot swap bay to make different fittings work. Thanks.


----------



## mytquinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Any of you guys know which fittings these two guys are using on the front 360 60mm rad? I'm looking for the silver and black ones that are on the bottom right hand side of the pictures. Both show a silver extension and a black compression fitting. They look to be EK? I would like this because I wouldn't have to bend the HD hot swap bay to make different fittings work. Thanks.


I used http://www.performance-pcs.com/fittings-connectors/enzotech-male-to-female-g-1-4-threaded-adapter-matte-black.html on my build to clear those. Decently priced and come in different length/finish. I had a thinner rad with fans mounted that I needed to clear so used the longer ones.


----------



## Alxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Any of you guys know which fittings these two guys are using on the front 360 60mm rad? I'm looking for the silver and black ones that are on the bottom right hand side of the pictures. Both show a silver extension and a black compression fitting. They look to be EK? I would like this because I wouldn't have to bend the HD hot swap bay to make different fittings work. Thanks.


I'm pretty sure that black fittings are Bitspower (because those had "BP" written four times at the compression rings), the extender is probably BP too


----------



## ssgtnubb

Besides the 540 which I've got, what other dual chamber cases are there in the market currently and what will come in 2015? I know Caselabs and Lian Li have dual chamber cases, I was just wondering what else is out there. I'm looking for a vertical layout as opposed to horizontal and I'm running a EATX board.

Just curious what's out there is all.


----------



## bfedorov11

Finally got around to finishing this a month or two ago. I had all the parts back in February but didn't have time because of work. Recently fried the old 4970k and formula vi being stupid so I upgraded.

I started off doing acrylic and didn't have the patience. It didn't turn out as great as I envisioned. I really don't regret going regular tubing as I ran them so I can replace my processor without removing anything else.

Mounted the OC panel since I have both my cards hooked up to hotwire and you can't control them with it folded up in a bay. I don't take credit for mounting the pump through the top.

Darkside 12" Red led strip up top and two Darkside 5.5" white under both card. Thought the mirrors were kinda cool since you can't see those purty blocks upside down. Originally wanted one on the bottom card but it wasn't possible unless you cut it in like 5 pieces. It also covers up the ugly hdd slots on the bottom of the case.


----------



## mytquinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Besides the 540 which I've got, what other dual chamber cases are there in the market currently and what will come in 2015? I know Caselabs and Lian Li have dual chamber cases, I was just wondering what else is out there. I'm looking for a vertical layout as opposed to horizontal and I'm running a EATX board.
> 
> Just curious what's out there is all.


The 540 will be tight with and EATX motherboard, especially if you want to do any watercooling as you'll have trouble adding a front radiator. Comparing it to the CaseLabs and LianLi is not a good comparison. The 540 is shorter, no room for PSU in front, and wider, about 1.5 times as wide, than a standard ATX case where the CaseLabs and LianLi are essentially 2 ATX towers smashed together. They are big and you would probably want them on wheels for any sort of portability. If your looking for a more compact design the 540 is the way to go, if saving space is not a goal then look at the others. They have plenty room for whatever excessive amount of hardware you may want to house.


----------



## ssgtnubb

I've got an Eatx board in my 540 with plenty of room to spare currently so not sure on that comment; I just wanted to know what other dual chamber cases were out there that I should be aware of.


----------



## Train Wreck

Seeing these neat and tidy cases makes me envious!

I don't know how you guys do it but my skills are not the same


----------



## Ryncrash

Just got my new cards in the mail. Installed and running like a beast.


----------



## bond32

Nice!

Solid setup you have there...


----------



## Ryncrash

Removed the soft bridge and found a black hard plastic 3 way Sli connection. I think it looks much better now.


----------



## Train Wreck

That is an excellent picture Ryncrash. Gives me a great idea how to properly route my cables and wires in case I don't like the job a friend of mine did for me.

Anyway, I put the Samsung 850 EVO SSD in the bay at the back of the case. It slid in easily enough but it was way too loose for my liking. I could not figure out how to remove those removable cages(I didn't want to break them!) so all I was able to to was screw in one side of the SSD. It's not nearly as loose but I still don't like it.

Is that cage that difficult to remove, or was I being too wussy to try to remove it?

As soon as I get my rig back, I am going to post all sorts of pictures.


----------



## Preim

You were being a wuss








Theres a little tab you pull on at the back and slide it (Up? i think)


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Preim*
> 
> You were being a wuss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theres a little tab you pull on at the back and slide it (Up? i think)


I saw that tab and tried to move it but it wouldn't budge much. I'll have another go at it tomorrow when I get it back.

Thanks!


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> That is an excellent picture Ryncrash. Gives me a great idea how to properly route my cables and wires in case I don't like the job a friend of mine did for me.
> 
> Anyway, I put the Samsung 850 EVO SSD in the bay at the back of the case. It slid in easily enough but it was way too loose for my liking. I could not figure out how to remove those removable cages(I didn't want to break them!) so all I was able to to was screw in one side of the SSD. It's not nearly as loose but I still don't like it.
> 
> Is that cage that difficult to remove, or was I being too wussy to try to remove it?
> 
> As soon as I get my rig back, I am going to post all sorts of pictures.


Just pull up on the cages, they pop right off. AFAIK the very last one doesn't pop off though, and has to be unscrewed or something.

Anyways, the ssd wont go anywhere in the cage, and even if you did move your case it wouldn't really get jumbled. And then even if it did get jumbled, it's not like a hard drive, it'd be perfectly fine. The cages alone are enough, and screwing in one side is more than enough really.

Anyways though, like I said, just pull up on the cages and they pop off. Takes a bit of strength


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Just pull up on the cages, they pop right off. AFAIK the very last one doesn't pop off though, and has to be unscrewed or something.
> 
> Anyways, the ssd wont go anywhere in the cage, and even if you did move your case it wouldn't really get jumbled. And then even if it did get jumbled, it's not like a hard drive, it'd be perfectly fine. The cages alone are enough, and screwing in one side is more than enough really.
> 
> Anyways though, like I said, just pull up on the cages and they pop off. Takes a bit of strength


I've seen some SSDs go into that cage and they weren't loose at all. I was just a bit concerned about mine.....a Samsung 850 EVO

I'll take a look at it tomorrow or Thursday....whenever I get back up there.


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> I've seen some SSDs go into that cage and they weren't loose at all. I was just a bit concerned about mine.....a Samsung 850 EVO
> 
> I'll take a look at it tomorrow or Thursday....whenever I get back up there.


\

Some ssd's might have different widths here or there. But really if it has some leeway its still fine. It won't fall out of the cage, and being jumbled around wont effect it unless maybe you drop your computer, but you'd have bigger problems then.

If you ever put a 2.5in hdd back there though, thats something you want to screw in


----------



## sugalumps

How bad is the dreaded dust build up in this case, had to rma a phanteks luxe because of damage and it had dust filters everywhere. I keep hearing people call this the "dust 540", makes me nervous especialy for the psu. Grabbing a nice new evga psu for it and dont want it getting overheated over time.

Is it not as bad as people make it out to be?


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> How bad is the dreaded dust build up in this case, had to rma a phanteks luxe because of damage and it had dust filters everywhere. I keep hearing people call this the "dust 540", makes me nervous especialy for the psu. Grabbing a nice new evga psu for it and dont want it getting overheated over time.
> 
> Is it not as bad as people make it out to be?


I can't really speak from experience but I can't imagine that the 540 would get any dustier than my HAF XB. I cleaned it out today(first time in a year) and it really wasn't that dusty


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> How bad is the dreaded dust build up in this case, had to rma a phanteks luxe because of damage and it had dust filters everywhere. I keep hearing people call this the "dust 540", makes me nervous especialy for the psu. Grabbing a nice new evga psu for it and dont want it getting overheated over time.
> 
> Is it not as bad as people make it out to be?


Eh I guess it really depends on certain factors. If you have pets, if the case is on the floor, if you purchase more filters for it, etc.

My case is on my desk (and I have no pets) and I still only have the front filter in it. I opened it up the other day and after about 6 months, there was really only a very thin layer. Thin enough you cant see by looking through the glass, but if you wipe your finger across it you'd see a slight difference.

Personally I'll be purchasing some filters in the future just because I like everything as clean as possible, but with 3 fans as an intake on the front running at 1800rpm constantly, after 6 months it really wasn't noticeable unless you looked for it.

Edit: But I also have hard drives in both bays at the bottom. Without those there and the bays just sitting open, I could imagine it picking up some more dust most likely


----------



## Preim

I have 2 cats and a dog that are inside most of the time. I'll let you know in a month or two








My old haf 932 used to get pretty bad inside after a while.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> How bad is the dreaded dust build up in this case, had to rma a phanteks luxe because of damage and it had dust filters everywhere. I keep hearing people call this the "dust 540", makes me nervous especialy for the psu. Grabbing a nice new evga psu for it and dont want it getting overheated over time.
> 
> Is it not as bad as people make it out to be?


Bad fan setup = dust no matter what case you have.


----------



## Somasonic

Exactly. Positive air pressure should mean that dust doesn't really get a chance to settle - at least that seems to be the case with my 540. Of course as has been pointed out pets etc well make a difference but it shouldn't be any worse than any other case.

Cheers


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Exactly. Positive air pressure should mean that dust doesn't really get a chance to settle - at least that seems to be the case with my 540. Of course as has been pointed out pets etc well make a difference but it shouldn't be any worse than any other case.
> 
> Cheers


Pets are a factor, we have a dog that malts all year round but good positive pressure and airflow and a set of Demci's in my 540 are working brilliantly. I am pretty impressed with the Demci's also, they are one of the thinner sets I've seen


----------



## sugalumps

No pets here, I will be going positive air pressure, 2 140mm or 3 120mm for the front and 2 140s in the top all as intake. So that's 4 or 5 intakes vs the 1 exhaust at the back , though the top intakes will not have any dust filter which sucks.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> No pets here, I will be going positive air pressure, 2 140mm or 3 120mm for the front and 2 140s in the top all as intake. So that's 4 or 5 intakes vs the 1 exhaust at the back , though the top intakes will not have any dust filter which sucks.


That's what I am running but with the Demci kit. Just a tip, when the PC isn't on you'll get some dust dropping in from the top without a filter. If you're a clean freak like me, it's worth it


----------



## Train Wreck

Speaking of airflow.....

I set up my 540 to have the Swiftech H240X on the top of the case as intake, two 140mm fans in the front as exhaust, and the one fan in the back as exhaust.

I had to do it that way because the Swiftech would not fit up front with the two video cards in place.

Right now I have a friend of mine setting up cable management and I will be picking my rig up from him on Saturday


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> No pets here, I will be going positive air pressure, 2 140mm or 3 120mm for the front and 2 140s in the top all as intake. So that's 4 or 5 intakes vs the 1 exhaust at the back , though the top intakes will not have any dust filter which sucks.


Isn't all those intakes with only 1 exhaust a bad idea? I thought that just let the air kind of cook in the case and gradually get hotter since it has *almost* nowhere to go.


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooFarm*
> 
> Isn't all those intakes with only 1 exhaust a bad idea? I thought that just let the air kind of cook in the case and gradually get hotter since it has *almost* nowhere to go.


All cases, the 540 included, have tiny holes and openings that can let the air out (unused expansion slots are an example). These are usually the same spots where dust comes in, even with filters. By going with positive case pressure, the air is forced to go out of these openings, thus preventing dust from coming in through them. The pressure also blows out existing dust in the case. Of course, to make it more dust-free, filters on all intake fans should be installed. A filter set like DEMCIfilter, which I use, helps to close out as many openings as possible.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> All cases, the 540 included, have tiny holes and openings that can let the air out (unused expansion slots are an example). These are usually the same spots where dust comes in, even with filters. By going with positive case pressure, the air is forced to go out of these openings, thus preventing dust from coming in through them. The pressure also blows out existing dust in the case. Of course, to make it more dust-free, filters on all intake fans should be installed. A filter set like DEMCIfilter, which I use, helps to close out as many openings as possible.


Even though this isn't strict to the equal in out rule I've found the single rear exhaust setup in the 540 to work far better temp wise but so far I've only tested the temps with HWiNFO and a weather station external thermometer. I'll be picking up an anemometer very soon (Public Holiday here today) to do some more in-depth and accurate tests


----------



## combine1237

Hello, I just got an air 540 can anyone tell me if they know of someone who has modded a side fan into it.


----------



## sipchen

Showing off my new custom sleeved cables, not too shaby for first attempt ey.


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sipchen*
> 
> 
> 
> Showing off my new custom sleeved cables, not too shaby for first attempt ey.


Nice color combi.







Is your GPU sagging, though? Or just a trick of the camera? I also assume you're showing off your PCI-E sleeved cables, thus the "fan" arrangement.


----------



## sipchen

Thanks. The GPU does sag but the photo seems a little more exaggerated than it is. Apart from the large size of the card, the position of the thumb screw holes of the case forced a little downward sag too. The "fan" arrangement was accidental because the inner cables were either the same length or longer than the outer, thus protrudes out like a "wing" or "fan" as you called it.


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sipchen*
> 
> Thanks. The GPU does sag but the photo seems a little more exaggerated than it is. Apart from the large size of the card, the position of the thumb screw holes of the case forced a little downward sag too. The "fan" arrangement was accidental because the inner cables were either the same length or longer than the outer, thus protrudes out like a "wing" or "fan" as you called it.


Haha, wing is the better term.







Why not try sewing the cables, so they're more uniform? Or use a cable comb. Lutr0o has some that are semi-transparent, and are not really visible.


----------



## StevieG

Just starting to get my new Build of the 540 up and going. though Question to the group.
I have a STRIX 970 in the box. the card has some good lean on the far end. Has anyone ever seen a Support mod or leg or something to hold it up straight?


----------



## deeph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StevieG*
> 
> Just starting to get my new Build of the 540 up and going. though Question to the group.
> I have a STRIX 970 in the box. the card has some good lean on the far end. Has anyone ever seen a Support mod or leg or something to hold it up straight?


I see 



 video, maybe you can DIY

Oh well, the link to the spesific time didn't work but you can see from 5:20.


----------



## StevieG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deeph*
> 
> I see
> 
> 
> 
> video, maybe you can DIY
> 
> Oh well, the link to the spesific time didn't work but you can see from 5:20.


Just saw that my self. Ugly as heck and more so with the window in the case.
Though i have 3 120 fans mounted in the front of this case. the top of the bottom fan seems close to the height of the card. Thinking to rig something with a bit if plexie.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StevieG*
> 
> Just starting to get my new Build of the 540 up and going. though Question to the group.
> I have a STRIX 970 in the box. the card has some good lean on the far end. Has anyone ever seen a Support mod or leg or something to hold it up straight?


This is what I did. Same case, same card.




Ziptied the PCIe cable it to the top of the MB cable to give it tension. Worked out great.



Other option would be to tie fishing line to one and link it to the top. With decent fishing line most won't see it


----------



## Preim

Thats pretty much the same thing i did except i used my backplate



And then hide with cooling


----------



## Gthirty7s

can anybody recommend a fan?
thinking about the AF series fans 3x120mm fans in the front.
anyone know how they compare to the stock fans that come with the case?

im looking for something really quiet and good looking

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181021&cm_re=120mm_fan-_-35-181-021-_-Product
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233098&cm_re=120mm_fan-_-35-233-098-_-Product

http://s64.photobucket.com/user/NYbadboy911/media/16C7D0E7-04DA-450E-AB6C-E0D8070A13C0.jpg.html


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gthirty7s*
> 
> can anybody recommend a fan?
> thinking about the AF series fans 3x120mm fans in the front.
> anyone know how they compare to the stock fans that come with the case?


The SP120 quiet edition seems to be a better option, if you want to stick to Corsair. I think I saw a review that showed even for air flow, the SPs out-perform the AFs. If you want a budget option, go for Yate Loons (D12SM-12). I use them in my case and they're very good. At the higher end of the price spectrum there are the Noctuas. But I don't think you want to go that far.









Oh, and compared to the stock case fans,any of those fans will perform loads better.


----------



## aka13

@starjammer
Btw, how did your screen purchase go with the big screen? Are you satisfied with it?


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> @starjammer
> Btw, how did your screen purchase go with the big screen? Are you satisfied with it?


Sorry dude, I think you got the wrong guy. Haven't purchased a new screen yet.







Though I do want to purchase those 21:9 34" monitors once the prices stabilize.


----------



## aka13

Haha, alright then, sorry.


----------



## StevieG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> This is what I did. Same case, same card.
> 
> Ziptied the PCIe cable it to the top of the MB cable to give it tension. Worked out great.
> 
> Other option would be to tie fishing line to one and link it to the top. With decent fishing line most won't see it


Hmm i like that. can hardly see it at all. it shal do for now. Thank you. GrimDoctor and Preim


----------



## Rob L

Anyone installed fans in the bottom as im thinking about doing it, 2 x 140mm fans will fit with minimal metal cutting. Its just because i cant stand the sight of my ssd's in your face, and the cheap plastic thats on show to. Im thinking it will just look alot neater.


----------



## StevieG

Been thinking of doing that my self.
I found a template online for my fan layouts. it leaves little to be cut. though i would like to find a mesh for it, much like the front but i am having issues. any ideas?


----------



## Rob L

Funny you ask as ive just taken the front mesh out and sized it up as its the easiest solution to buy a replacement but its a bit to big, could make one smaller i suppose, think im going to do it soon, will order 3 x 120mm for the front then i have my fans ready!!


----------



## StevieG

Where can you buy a replacement? I cant seem to find any but i am in canada.... we have beer but not parts..


----------



## Rob L

http://www.corsair.com/en/carbide-air-540-front-magnetic-dust-filter


----------



## orndorf77

How do I get scratches or scuff marks out of my corsair air 540's windowed side panel ? There is a scuff mark on my windowed side panel that is only visible when looking at it from certain angels . Is there a easy way to get this mark off ? I tried getting it off with a wet paper towel and it would not come off . Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Gridsquares

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> How do I get scratches or scuff marks out of my corsair air 540's windowed side panel ? There is a scuff mark on my windowed side panel that is only visible when looking at it from certain angels . Is there a easy way to get this mark off ? I tried getting it off with a wet paper towel and it would not come off . Any help would be appreciated


I can't remember where it is, but some chap on here made a really swell guide on polishing the clear EK waterblocks. He made them crystal clear and several people mentioned some kind of Mcguires (car wash stuff) plastic polish. There are different kinds of goop out there, all of them do the same stuff.


----------



## VoodooFarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> How do I get scratches or scuff marks out of my corsair air 540's windowed side panel ? There is a scuff mark on my windowed side panel that is only visible when looking at it from certain angels . Is there a easy way to get this mark off ? I tried getting it off with a wet paper towel and it would not come off . Any help would be appreciated


The window that came with my case had several scuff marks that wouldnt come off despite trying different glass cleaners/car cleaners/general cleaners. It also had a good amount of small scratches, so eventually I RMA'd. Second one had the same problem. RMA'd again.

Third one I'm currently using, it has some streaking and small scratches still (which I can't get out still), but it has the least noticeable marks of the windows so far so I stopped trying to RMA seeing as corsairs glass department really needs some QC improvements.

Anyways throughout all three windows I couldn't remove the streaks or scratches no matter what I tried, and the glass is thin so I didn't want to try to buff it. tl;dr I can't figure out how to remove the streaks and you might be stuck with them


----------



## Raven19x

Hey all. I'm going to order this case pretty soon and thinking about buying 3x AP-15's. Are AP15 120mm fans still "king" at static pressure? Fan competition always seems to be changing when I look at benchmarks. Thanks.


----------



## Zuludawn

Had a bit of a change.

4770k- 4970k
SLI Gigabyte 780Ti ref - SLI EVGA 980 ACX 2.0

http://s1338.photobucket.com/user/mark_beckett1/media/IMG_0216_zpsbbef348e.jpg.html

http://s1338.photobucket.com/user/mark_beckett1/media/IMG_0221_zps4a859ccf.jpg.html


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven19x*
> 
> Hey all. I'm going to order this case pretty soon and thinking about buying 3x AP-15's. Are AP15 120mm fans still "king" at static pressure? Fan competition always seems to be changing when I look at benchmarks. Thanks.


Yes, they are. You will pay a premium for them though...

Some other potential fans that are almost, and I do mean practically the same performance, are the Phanteks MP series http://www.amazon.com/Phanteks-Pressure-Radiator-Cooling-PH-F120MP_BK_PWM/dp/B00OP2PUB8/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1420507238&sr=8-23&keywords=phanteks

Also the EK Vardar is pretty darn good so I see: http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-vardar-f1-120-1150rpm-high-performance-liquid-cooling-fan.html

I believe EK modeled that fan directly off the GT's.

Also the Swiftech Helix is a good fan and priced much more reasonable however I have personally had bearing issues with those.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

I'm cross posting this for as much input as I can get because I'm stumped.

I have an ASUS Sabertooth Z77 mobo that has 4 USB 3.0 ports. I moved to a new home over the weekend and when I set up the computer after the move none of my USB devices worked. I use a Corsair K70 keyboard and a Logitech Proteus 502 mouse. Both devices work while in the BIOS, but windows won't load drivers for them. I pulled a generic keyboard and mouse out of my closet and managed to force the gaming keyboard and mouse to work by manually choosing generic windows drivers for them. Both devices are loaded as HID Compliant Device in Device Manager now and I have 100% functionality of both devices, providing I only use two specific USB 3.0 ports. The other two ports do not work at all in windows, but still work fine in BIOS. I checked the Other Devices section in Device Manager and I have the question mark symbol over the Universal Serial Bus (USB) Controller. Windows is obviously not loading the drivers that are needed for these other 2 USB 3.0 ports. I reinstalled the chipset drivers for my motherboard, but that did not help.

Anyone have any other ideas? I have a full version of Windows 7 that I could do a reinstall of windows with, but I don't see how that will help if installing the chipset drivers doesn't work. I'm willing to admit I'm not the best person with Windows though, so I can reinstall if anyone thinks it will help.

I've already reseated every piece of hardware and cable on my motherboard to ensure nothing came loose during the move. Everything seems ok physically, but Windows just won't load drivers for these last two USB ports. The other 2 ports on the mobo and the 2 on the front of my Air 540 case all work fine though.

EDIT: I think I figured it out. For some reason my ASmedia USB drivers weren't found by windows. Reinstalling them got the other ports working. Damn confusing how moving the computer caused this though. Maybe it was just a coincidence?


----------



## Raven19x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Yes, they are. You will pay a premium for them though...
> 
> Some other potential fans that are almost, and I do mean practically the same performance, are the Phanteks MP series http://www.amazon.com/Phanteks-Pressure-Radiator-Cooling-PH-F120MP_BK_PWM/dp/B00OP2PUB8/ref=sr_1_23?ie=UTF8&qid=1420507238&sr=8-23&keywords=phanteks
> 
> Also the EK Vardar is pretty darn good so I see: http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-vardar-f1-120-1150rpm-high-performance-liquid-cooling-fan.html
> 
> I believe EK modeled that fan directly off the GT's.
> 
> Also the Swiftech Helix is a good fan and priced much more reasonable however I have personally had bearing issues with those.


The Phanteks intrigue me now... thanks.


----------



## Preim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I'm cross posting this for as much input as I can get because I'm stumped.
> 
> I have an ASUS Sabertooth Z77 mobo that has 4 USB 3.0 ports. I moved to a new home over the weekend and when I set up the computer after the move none of my USB devices worked. I use a Corsair K70 keyboard and a Logitech Proteus 502 mouse. Both devices work while in the BIOS, but windows won't load drivers for them. I pulled a generic keyboard and mouse out of my closet and managed to force the gaming keyboard and mouse to work by manually choosing generic windows drivers for them. Both devices are loaded as HID Compliant Device in Device Manager now and I have 100% functionality of both devices, providing I only use two specific USB 3.0 ports. The other two ports do not work at all in windows, but still work fine in BIOS. I checked the Other Devices section in Device Manager and I have the question mark symbol over the Universal Serial Bus (USB) Controller. Windows is obviously not loading the drivers that are needed for these other 2 USB 3.0 ports. I reinstalled the chipset drivers for my motherboard, but that did not help.
> 
> Anyone have any other ideas? I have a full version of Windows 7 that I could do a reinstall of windows with, but I don't see how that will help if installing the chipset drivers doesn't work. I'm willing to admit I'm not the best person with Windows though, so I can reinstall if anyone thinks it will help.
> 
> I've already reseated every piece of hardware and cable on my motherboard to ensure nothing came loose during the move. Everything seems ok physically, but Windows just won't load drivers for these last two USB ports. The other 2 ports on the mobo and the 2 on the front of my Air 540 case all work fine though.
> 
> EDIT: I think I figured it out. For some reason my ASmedia USB drivers weren't found by windows. Reinstalling them got the other ports working. Damn confusing how moving the computer caused this though. Maybe it was just a coincidence?


Because asmedia drivers are a bad, I still haven't got my usb3 working properly


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Preim*
> 
> Because asmedia drivers are a bad, I still haven't got my usb3 working properly


Amen to that. ASMedia has caused me so many headaches.


----------



## Rob L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StevieG*
> 
> Been thinking of doing that my self.
> I found a template online for my fan layouts. it leaves little to be cut. though i would like to find a mesh for it, much like the front but i am having issues. any ideas?


Now doesnt that look better, 2 degrees less aswell! happy days!


----------



## starjammer

I think it was mentioned here in this thread, but is it possible to hang a pump by just the tubing, instead of mounting it on the case? I'm thinking of putting my pump+res in the back chamber and just hanging it. By the way, this is how it looks like:



You guys think it'll work?


----------



## inedenimadam

I would not trust a "hanging" pump. Tubing gets soft and slinky when it gets warm, and could pull out. Maybe you would be ok, but personally, I would rig some type of platform up. Mine is resting on an old piece of memory foam.


----------



## LesPaulLover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sipchen*
> 
> Thanks. The GPU does sag but the photo seems a little more exaggerated than it is. Apart from the large size of the card, the position of the thumb screw holes of the case forced a little downward sag too. The "fan" arrangement was accidental because the inner cables were either the same length or longer than the outer, thus protrudes out like a "wing" or "fan" as you called it.


Something you can try is bringing your GPU power cables in ABOVE the card instead of below (like you have it)

Then pull the power cables tightly through the grommets in to the back of the case -- I find it really helps hold up the ass end of those real heavy cards!


----------



## mbushnaq00

I am looking for the right front bezel spare part for the air 540



Anyone knows from where can I purchase it?


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I would not trust a "hanging" pump. Tubing gets soft and slinky when it gets warm, and could pull out. Maybe you would be ok, but personally, I would rig some type of platform up. Mine is resting on an old piece of memory foam.


That's actually what I was afraid of. I guess I'll just place the assembly on top of my PSU.







Thanks!


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbushnaq00*
> 
> I am looking for the right front bezel spare part for the air 540
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone knows from where can I purchase it?


Unfortunately the official Corsair shop does not have it. Maybe you can contact Corsair if you need a replacement. In the meantime your options are limited to getting the whole case or the part from someone who chopped up his 540.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> Unfortunately the official Corsair shop does not have it. Maybe you can contact Corsair if you need a replacement. In the meantime your options are limited to getting the whole case or the part from someone who chopped up his 540.


Sadly they don't have that part available for purchase or as RMA. I tried to get it myself instead of repainting my case again.


----------



## Pedros

Hey guys,

so i'm going to start a new Air 540 Build this week.

I'm using a H100i as many of you. My question is, are there any proved "best fan setup" for this config?

I was thinking keeping the 140's ... but i have 6 SP120's at home that i can swap for the 140's. ( 3 on the front, 1 on the rear and 2 for the H100i ).

As for intakes, i was thinking using the front as intake, the top as intake ( with the H100i attached to it ) and the rear as exhaust only ...
Or should i just keep the front as intake and all the others as exhaust?

Oh, and by the way, is it worth to go push/pull on the H100i?

Thank you all


----------



## mytquinn

Generally a build like that would go 3 120s front and 2 top as intake and one 140 for rear exhaust. There's lots of vent holes the case so positive pressure is good thing. The 3 120's front generally looks better and gives better airflow. Since your not using a radiator front AF's would be preferable, but probably won't make a huge difference.

As for the push/pull top. Might get a degree or two, but with a thin rad like that I'd say it's pretty much optional.


----------



## Rob L

Just completed mine, 2 x AF 140 on the bottom,( Intake) 3 x AF 120 front (intake) 1 x AF 140 rear exhaust 2x SP120 on H100i Pushing out, did look into push pull but dont really need to, CPU under load 50 degrees was 55 degrees without bottom 2 intakes. Hope this helps.


----------



## orndorf77

I just upgraded my cpu block from a swiftech apogee xl to a ek supremacy evo . I accidently bought enzotech 1/2 id 45 degree barbs instead of 3/8 id 45 degree barbs so I used a 65 degree koolance adapter and koolance 3/8 id 5/8 od compression fittings that I had laying around . how does my build look ?


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mytquinn*
> 
> Generally a build like that would go 3 120s front and 2 top as intake and one 140 for rear exhaust. There's lots of vent holes the case so positive pressure is good thing. The 3 120's front generally looks better and gives better airflow. Since your not using a radiator front AF's would be preferable, but probably won't make a huge difference.
> 
> As for the push/pull top. Might get a degree or two, but with a thin rad like that I'd say it's pretty much optional.


Front fans and top fans are intake and just the rear for exhaust?

I have mine set up this way:

Swiftech H240X on top set as intake
two stock 140mm fans in front as exhaust
1 stock 140mm fan in back as exhaust

I was actually thinking of changing the front fans to intake but wasn't sure.

The only thing I don't like about the case is the white LEDs in the front. I might change them


----------



## bond32

Been a while since I've posted here. Sold the other 3 290x's, kept my one golden one. Also found special screws to use the xspc backplate with the Koolance block.


----------



## ruggercb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> I think it was mentioned here in this thread, but is it possible to hang a pump by just the tubing, instead of mounting it on the case? I'm thinking of putting my pump+res in the back chamber and just hanging it. By the way, this is how it looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys think it'll work?


I screwed the bracket that came with my pump to the SSD cage bracket on the back side. It "floats" above the PSU that way.


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruggercb*
> 
> I screwed the bracket that came with my pump to the SSD cage bracket on the back side. It "floats" above the PSU that way.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks, I'll try that.


----------



## davcc22

what dose evry one think of this cooler here to go in my sig rig? http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_160_1694&products_id=29946&zenid=894d1adaa5dc458938d33fa212e8cd72


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> what dose evry one think of this cooler here to go in my sig rig? http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_160_1694&products_id=29946&zenid=894d1adaa5dc458938d33fa212e8cd72


http://www.amazon.com/XSPC-RayStorm-750-EX240-WaterCooling/dp/B00E3OK0AE

few more buck, much better investment


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/XSPC-RayStorm-750-EX240-WaterCooling/dp/B00E3OK0AE
> 
> few more buck, much better investment


Yepp, he is absolutely right. You may have toinvest more time in his solution, but mid and longterm, if you want to get into watercooling, a modular setup is a much better investment.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> what dose evry one think of this cooler here to go in my sig rig? http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_160_1694&products_id=29946&zenid=894d1adaa5dc458938d33fa212e8cd72


Hi Dave. It think it's a little newer over here in Australia, so if it were me I'd go with a more proven option like the CM Nepton 240 or a dedicated loop like this EK one. I know what it's like to not have US or overseas pricing bud, but there are good options. I have a CM Nepton 280 myself and it's one of the better units I've tested, above most Corsair and very close to my NHD15 (but that's air). In your case maybe go with the 240 as 2 x 120mm fans will allow more flexibility if you ever change cases, if that's a consideration otherwise the 280 is more readily available









Also PLE, Scorptec and Umart sometimes have better prices and options


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Hi Dave. It think it's a little newer over here in Australia, so if it were me I'd go with a more proven option like the CM Nepton 240 or a dedicated loop like this EK one. I know what it's like to not have US or overseas pricing bud, but there are good options. I have a CM Nepton 280 myself and it's one of the better units I've tested, above most Corsair and very close to my NHD15 (but that's air). In your case maybe go with the 240 as 2 x 120mm fans will allow more flexibility if you ever change cases, if that's a consideration otherwise the 280 is more readily available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also PLE, Scorptec and Umart sometimes have better prices and options


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> Yepp, he is absolutely right. You may have toinvest more time in his solution, but mid and longterm, if you want to get into watercooling, a modular setup is a much better investment.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/XSPC-RayStorm-750-EX240-WaterCooling/dp/B00E3OK0AE
> 
> few more buck, much better investment


thanks everyone the only reason I chose that kit is because of the rad as it's full copper/brass and I was planning on getting decent water block and a bay res and pump


----------



## mytquinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> Front fans and top fans are intake and just the rear for exhaust?
> 
> I have mine set up this way:
> 
> Swiftech H240X on top set as intake
> two stock 140mm fans in front as exhaust
> 1 stock 140mm fan in back as exhaust
> 
> I was actually thinking of changing the front fans to intake but wasn't sure.
> 
> The only thing I don't like about the case is the white LEDs in the front. I might change them


I would definitely change the front fans to intake. If you think about your current setup, you have a bunch of negative pressure in your case. This means that all the holes in the PCI slot covers and bottom of the case are going to sucking air into your case. The problem there is that mean that air sucked in is unfiltered and will accumulate dust in the case. This air is also not directed toward any components, fresh air through the fans will be directed towards your GFX card and CPU cooler. Air coming in the back and bottom of the case will pretty much be diffuse and take the path of least resistance.


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mytquinn*
> 
> I would definitely change the front fans to intake. If you think about your current setup, you have a bunch of negative pressure in your case. This means that all the holes in the PCI slot covers and bottom of the case are going to sucking air into your case. The problem there is that mean that air sucked in is unfiltered and will accumulate dust in the case. This air is also not directed toward any components, fresh air through the fans will be directed towards your GFX card and CPU cooler. Air coming in the back and bottom of the case will pretty much be diffuse and take the path of least resistance.


Thanks for the info there!

I'm going to change the front fans later tonight after I am done work. Last night I was playing Battlefield 4 and the temps of the gtx 980s were hovering between 68-75c and that's with the front fans set to exhaust. I would imagine that those temps would be lower if those fans were blowing on them


----------



## Chargeit

Has anyone tried to wall mount one of these? I've got this case and A/V receiver on a large shelf I'd like to remove from the room. I'm thinking it would be cool to wall mount both of them. Any ideas?

I saw this, but don't like the idea of running a strap across my case...

http://www.amazon.com/Wall-Mount-Personnel-Computers-Universal/dp/B000G1C7A4/ref=cm_cd_al_qh_dp_t

They even have a example photo from a guy that mounted this case using it... I just don't like the idea of blocking my inside view with a strap.


----------



## orndorf77

no one answered my question I updated my build i changed my swiftech apogee xl for a ek supremacy evo and i changed my tubing . my cpu temperatures are 6c cooler now but i want to know in your opinion which looks better the before or after ?

before


after


----------



## Preim

If you really want to do it just make your own bracket, or scour the hardware stores to find a bracket for some other intended use that's gonna work, you'll want one a lot stronger/longer than that one to put this case on haha. I would want it to extend about 3/4 of the depth of the base before i felt safe, and even then I wouldn't. If you have any mechanical hard drives make sure you never knock it off


----------



## Preim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> no one answered my question I updated my build i changed my swiftech apogee xl for a ek supremacy evo and i changed my tubing . my cpu temperatures are 6c cooler now but i want to know in your opinion which looks better the before or after ?


After looks good


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> no one answered my question I updated my build i changed my swiftech apogee xl for a ek supremacy evo and i changed my tubing . my cpu temperatures are 6c cooler now but i want to know in your opinion which looks better the before or after ?


Looks great, big improvement


----------



## aka13

Yeah, but mostly because of the pipes. They look great now, without the ugly coils.


----------



## LuckyDuck69

Just built my new rig in this case and loved it! Call me a fanboy. Small footprint and great space utilization.


----------



## Ryncrash

Thats a killer machine. Welcome to X99
Fanboy or not I'm digging the ROG, I almost went that way decide to go Deluxe instead.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyDuck69*
> 
> Just built my new rig in this case and loved it! Call me a fanboy. Small footprint and great space utilization.


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyDuck69*
> 
> Just built my new rig in this case and loved it! Call me a fanboy. Small footprint and great space utilization.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Jeez, that's a beauty rig. Nice work dude!


----------



## gunslinger0077

Ive tried to look through the thread for my answer but I cant find it. Does anyone know if alpahcool xnxxos xt45 240 for top and xt45 360 for front will both work in push and pull?


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunslinger0077*
> 
> Ive tried to look through the thread for my answer but I cant find it. Does anyone know if alpahcool xnxxos xt45 240 for top and xt45 360 for front will both work in push and pull?


i dont think it will work in push pull but u could do the 240 in push pull and 360 in push from the outside of the case


----------



## gunslinger0077

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> i dont think it will work in push pull but u could do the 240 in push pull and 360 in push from the outside of the case


Ok how about the st30 for the 360 for push and pull


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunslinger0077*
> 
> Ok how about the st30 for the 360 for push and pull


Search the build logs, pretty sure I've seen one of those with push fans on the outside and a thinner filter.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunslinger0077*
> 
> Ive tried to look through the thread for my answer but I cant find it. Does anyone know if alpahcool xnxxos xt45 240 for top and xt45 360 for front will both work in push and pull?


You should be able to, _with caveats_.

I have a XTX from EK in the front, and its a 60mm, with fans mounted in front, as well as a 240 up top in push with room for push pull. I think the issue would be the top rad, not the front. You would be limited primarily by what motherboard you use, as some have some pretty tall VRM sinks up top there that would definitely get in the way. Also, with a 360 in front and a 240 up top, you will be forced to mount the 360 with the ports at bottom, which will likely interfere with your hott swap. I deleted the bottom trays and mounted my drives in the back to overcome the issue.

Best of luck.


----------



## deeph

I also using XTX 360 on the front and port in the bottom but you need to grind the HDD hot swap in the bottom a bit to make clearance with the fittings. Only used fans in the front/outside the case. It also depends how long with you graphic card.


----------



## Gridsquares

I don't remember where I saw it, but somewhere, someone managed to take all the individual little plugs that your case uses for the LED lights/power/reset switch and wire them into a single USB thing that plugs into the bottom of most mobos. Does that make sense? I'm really trying to slim down my wiring on the 540 and if I could put all those into ONE wire that I could customize the length, it would help me out.


----------



## 2002dunx

5 core alarm cable would do, one earth, two LED +ves and the two PSU & RESET switch feeds.....

dunx

P.S. Not needed to do it myself..... best of luck !


----------



## mytquinn

I have a 2 led strings in mine with 4 leds each for my XSPC waterblocks. They plug into extra fan headers, which is really handy. Just need to put the right resistor in line an make sure you get the +/- right to each led, then you only need 2 wires.


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Been following this thread for a long time and have decided that my next build will be with this case. I been thinking of the fan configuration that i want to use whenever i do get around to having it built and wanted to get y'alls opinion.

3 aerocool ds 120s as intake in the front
2 aerocool ds 140s as intake on top
the cpu cooler will be the H140-x as exhaust at the rear

Do you think that will be pretty good?


----------



## Tlk269

What do you have at the top case in the back? where the cables connect?
Thanks


----------



## Tlk269

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyDuck69*
> 
> Just built my new rig in this case and loved it! Call me a fanboy. Small footprint and great space utilization.


What do you have at the top case in the back? where the cables connect?
Thanks


----------



## waltercaorle

Hello guys. Finally i m a owner of this fantastic case ... I have a problem, when I connected the USB 3.0 I saw that the connector has holes small and not very clean .. I have not forced too much for fear of damaging the motherboard. Even your are so?..


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyDuck69*
> 
> Just built my new rig in this case and loved it! Call me a fanboy. Small footprint and great space utilization.


Doesn't it technically have a bigger foot print since it's alot wider and takes up double the sapce most other cases would on your desk/floor?


----------



## Emmexx

I would like to join the club, please









I've got three shots of it on, a shot of each side, and then the small mover dolly with a black microfiber towel on it(flash killed the color). I rotated the case to sit on the side of the PSU. I added several rubber 'feet' on the bottom to gain about an inch on how it rested on the covered dolly. When my third Aerocool 140mm fan gets here, I will be moving that to my exhaust. The current fan there, a Lepa 120mm, will be put directly underneath the PSU to draw in cool air to it. Probably overkill, but will keep the PSU cooler.

Internals:

PSU-EVGA SuperNOVA 750 G2
MB-M5A88-M
CPU-AMD Phenom II x6 1055t clocked to 3430
GPU-EVGA GeForce GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 2.0
SSD-512GB Crucial MX 100
RAM-16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600

All Air Cooling Apparatus

CPU Cooler-CRYORIG R1 Ultimate with three fans
Two Noctua 80MM fans in hidden section for air circulation
Four 120MM Lepa Quiet PWM and 2 140MM Aerocool Dead Silence, all Blue LED


----------



## GrimDoctor

Sold some more spare parts and now I feel an impending major 540 build coming on!


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmexx*
> 
> I would like to join the club, please


What size fans are those? I've been thinking about doing that myself.


----------



## deeph

Just changed my power and reset switch to Vandal...


Both are latching switch though, can't find momentary one. But they have 'like' a two positions, if you push half it likes a momentary and if you push more it latches.


----------



## Emmexx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> What size fans are those? I've been thinking about doing that myself.


80mm. They fit pretty much perfectly. The space right above the SSD cage is the perfect amount of room. Although, honestly, the main reason they are there and not something with blue LEDs is I had bought them prior to this case and it seemed a shame not to use them


----------



## Gridsquares

Finally finished! It's not the prettiest, but for my first build ever, I am really happy with it.


The workspace.

Cut a piece of acrylic to mount the res on.

Didn't want to use a drill so I used the big engraver bit.

New mobo, the Asus ROG Maximus VII Hero

Pop rivets to put the new window in.

Leak testing.

My wire management needs work, but later.

Full frontal










So all in all I really like it. Covering the whole thing with carbon fiber wrap to spilling my fluid all over the carpet, it was a good time.


----------



## Gridsquares

Also, can I get a a club invite?


----------



## Raven19x

I have the Air 540 on order, can't wait til it arrives! The fan setup I have in mind so far are:

- 3x AP15 as front intake
- Swiftech H220-X on top as intake with it's included fans or 2x AP15
- Exhaust... leave as stock?

I'm not sure if I should leave the exhaust fan there or upgrade it. Can anyone recommend a good 140 exhaust fan upgrade?


----------



## Banda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gridsquares*
> 
> Finally finished! It's not the prettiest, but for my first build ever, I am really happy with it.
> 
> 
> The workspace.
> 
> Cut a piece of acrylic to mount the res on.
> 
> Didn't want to use a drill so I used the big engraver bit.
> 
> New mobo, the Asus ROG Maximus VII Hero
> 
> Pop rivets to put the new window in.
> 
> Leak testing.
> 
> My wire management needs work, but later.
> 
> Full frontal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So all in all I really like it. Covering the whole thing with carbon fiber wrap to spilling my fluid all over the carpet, it was a good time.


Looks good!


----------



## Emmexx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven19x*
> 
> I have the Air 540 on order, can't wait til it arrives! The fan setup I have in mind so far are:
> 
> - 3x AP15 as front intake
> - Swiftech H220-X on top as intake with it's included fans or 2x AP15
> - Exhaust... leave as stock?
> 
> I'm not sure if I should leave the exhaust fan there or upgrade it. Can anyone recommend a good 140 exhaust fan upgrade?


This maybe? I have the blue LED version 140s in my case. Pretty nice. Rated at less DB than the scythe. Moves a nice amount of air at max speed and includes a voltage drop connection to make it quieter if need be.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835129073&cm_re=aerocool_DS_140mm-_-35-129-073-_-Product


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmexx*
> 
> This maybe? I have the blue LED version 140s in my case. Pretty nice. Rated at less DB than the scythe. Moves a nice amount of air at max speed and includes a voltage drop connection to make it quieter if need be.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835129073&cm_re=aerocool_DS_140mm-_-35-129-073-_-Product


I've read a lot of good things about those fans and plan on getting 3 120s and 2 140s as intake whenever i decide to get my next pc


----------



## Emmexx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkansaswoman22*
> 
> I've read a lot of good things about those fans and plan on getting 3 120s and 2 140s as intake whenever i decide to get my next pc


I did have one of three arrive faulty from my order, but Directron is hooking me up. The other two do exactly as I want, with negligible noise. My CPU, running an un-optimized Star Citizen, only runs at 36C. That's only 9C above room temp. It used to hit 41C with the old Corsair I was using. Plus, the case is quieter.


----------



## Raven19x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmexx*
> 
> This maybe? I have the blue LED version 140s in my case. Pretty nice. Rated at less DB than the scythe. Moves a nice amount of air at max speed and includes a voltage drop connection to make it quieter if need be.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835129073&cm_re=aerocool_DS_140mm-_-35-129-073-_-Product


Thanks.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmexx*
> 
> 80mm. They fit pretty much perfectly. The space right above the SSD cage is the perfect amount of room. Although, honestly, the main reason they are there and not something with blue LEDs is I had bought them prior to this case and it seemed a shame not to use them


Awesome thanks!


----------



## Emmexx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven19x*
> 
> Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Awesome thanks!


Both very welcome


----------



## Draven

Hey guys, I have been looking at this case for a while now and i may pick one up soon but I need to know if the parts in my sig rig will fit, the only exception isI will be taking out my 6990 and adding in a 7990 that I got for free from AMD, I have 2x XSPC RX240 rads and want to know if on the front intake, if I set it up fan-rad-GPU if there will be enough room, if not I guess I will have to sell the 7990 and try to get a 970/980. I'd rather not have to shell out the money if I don't have to. Thank you for any advice


----------



## Ryncrash

Draven There is enough room in a Air 540 to put all that and some more. You are golden.
You will be able to stack at least 2 7990 is there easy 3 might be a little more then it can handle.


----------



## aka13

Can someone remind me which colors the stock LEDs on the case are? I have completely forgotten it, and can not be bothered to assemble the mobo + cpu etc to just check the LED colors.


----------



## Kaneo911

@aka13

white bud


----------



## aka13

Thanks, rep for you


----------



## Kaneo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> Thanks, rep for you


first rep, cheers bud


----------



## faiyez

Okay guys, what fan controller do you recommend for this case? My requirement is that it has ambiguous looks for vertical mounting.

For my 540 I had purchased the Rheosmart fan controller, but I actually had to dremel through the case to make the damn thing fit. I do not recommend it.


----------



## Kaneo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faiyez*
> 
> Okay guys, what fan controller do you recommend for this case? My requirement is that it has ambiguous looks for vertical mounting.
> 
> For my 540 I had purchased the Rheosmart fan controller, but I actually had to dremel through the case to make the damn thing fit. I do not recommend it.


I (until Friday) had a bitfenix recon... it wasn't bad but didnt have as many options as I wanted but does have the ablity to be controlled from the internet and has a touch screen.

I have since changed to the Akasa AK-FC-08BKV2 FC Six Fan Controller which I used in my work Dev build and found it was great.

I find it allows me to optimise my airflow with best temps and noise level depending on what you wish to be higher etc without costing too much

Hope that helps


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryncrash*
> 
> Draven There is enough room in a Air 540 to put all that and some more. You are golden.
> You will be able to stack at least 2 7990 is there easy 3 might be a little more then it can handle.


Thank you very much I was worried that I wouldn't be able to get my rad in the front with that card lol.


----------



## bocalot

I am late to the party, and your build looks awesome, great job.


----------



## Gridsquares

Thanks man, I used the 3M vinyl wrap. Got it off Amazon, 20 bucks for a 1 x 6 ft sheet.


----------



## Ryncrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> Thank you very much I was worried that I wouldn't be able to get my rad in the front with that card lol.


What is the size of your Rad.

I have 2 stacked 7970 with artic coolers which is the same length of the 7990. I know you can up 120 fans infront of the intake if you take the dust cover off. It might be a tight squeeze with a Rad in there.


----------



## bocalot

The "before" has a unique color, and the "after" has a "classic color scheme". I would be more than proud to have either one....honestly.


----------



## bocalot

Thanks for the great fan info. Phanteks now have my interest.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryncrash*
> 
> What is the size of your Rad.
> 
> I have 2 stacked 7970 with artic coolers which is the same length of the 7990. I know you can up 120 fans infront of the intake if you take the dust cover off. It might be a tight squeeze with a Rad in there.


I do believe the rad is 35mm thick. It's one of the XSPC slim rads.


----------



## jameyscott

Hey guys. I promise I'll get the owner's list updated sometime this week. Just depends on how busy I am!


----------



## Emmexx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Hey guys. I promise I'll get the owner's list updated sometime this week. Just depends on how busy I am!


Take care of life first, of course, bro. The thread will still be here


----------



## jameyscott

I know, I know. I just feel an obligation to keep it more updated. I know everyone wants to be on the owners list.


----------



## Draven

Sorry I made a mistake, I have an XSPC EX 240 not the RX, the EX 240 is 35.5mm thick.


----------



## Ryncrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> Sorry I made a mistake, I have an XSPC EX 240 not the RX, the EX 240 is 35.5mm thick.


You will be fine I have aboue 3-4 inch clearance if the fan go infront of dust cover.


----------



## Snyderman34

Quick question. What's the thickest rad I could have up front (360mm, ports to the bottom) that would let me use monsoon right angle adapters without interfering with the hard drive spot at the bottom OR letting me have the fittings on my H220 at the front of the case? My thought is to have the ports for the H220 next to the front rad and have a tube running straight up the front of the case from the front rad to the H220. Just not sure how feasible it is with the space. I can draw a pic later if needed, on my phone now


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Quick question. What's the thickest rad I could have up front (360mm, ports to the bottom) that would let me use monsoon right angle adapters without interfering with the hard drive spot at the bottom OR letting me have the fittings on my H220 at the front of the case? My thought is to have the ports for the H220 next to the front rad and have a tube running straight up the front of the case from the front rad to the H220. Just not sure how feasible it is with the space. I can draw a pic later if needed, on my phone now


Alphacool UT60


----------



## GrimDoctor

I can't believe I'm saying this, but I may be swapping from my 540 for one of these:


http://thermaltake.com.au/Chassis/Mini_Case_Cube_Case_/Core/C_00002562/Core_X9/design.htm

The 540 is great but this thing is insanely flexible!


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Alphacool UT60


Well, that's that. lol. Thank ya!


----------



## Emmexx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I can't believe I'm saying this, but I may be swapping from my 540 for one of these:
> 
> 
> http://thermaltake.com.au/Chassis/Mini_Case_Cube_Case_/Core/C_00002562/Core_X9/design.htm
> 
> The 540 is great but this thing is insanely flexible!


That....is a lot of fans one could put in there lol


----------



## jsigone

simple n stock


----------



## Dubonfire

My build in construction ......



Custom 8bit Camo 3M automotive Wrap

Short term upgrade :
sleeved cable
corsair h105 or swiftech 220

When available:
1440p monitor free sync
390x


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dubonfire*
> 
> My build in construction ......
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom 8bit Camo 3M automotive Wrap
> 
> Short term upgrade :
> sleeved cable
> corsair h105 or swiftech 220
> 
> When available:
> 1440p monitor free sync
> 390x


Looks great, can never get enough of 8bit








Be sure to post up more when the construction is complete


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I can't believe I'm saying this, but I may be swapping from my 540 for one of these:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://thermaltake.com.au/Chassis/Mini_Case_Cube_Case_/Core/C_00002562/Core_X9/design.htm
> 
> The 540 is great but this thing is insanely flexible!


It's also insanely HUGE !!!
at 5cm wider 10cm higher and 20cm deeper than the 540 it's not even considered the same class ( more like an affordable competitor for caselabs' M8 )
The 540 is meant to be as compact as possible while still allowing for flexibility , the thermaltake allows flexibility with no regard for space conservation at all


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> It's also insanely HUGE !!!
> at 5cm wider 10cm higher and 20cm deeper than the 540 it's not even considered the same class ( more like an affordable competitor for caselabs' M8 )
> The 540 is meant to be as compact as possible while still allowing for flexibility , the thermaltake allows flexibility with no regard for space conservation at all


Cheaper version of the CL M8 indeed. I know it's not the same thing, I won't to attempt air SLi on the new cards and judging by my old cards, it didn't hold up brilliantly in the 540 so more fan room and space may be the way to go. That or I'll finally pony up the cash for the CL M8 I've wanted for some time!


----------



## aka13

IMO, cl m8 is overrated. For that price it is absolutely for bragging rights only.


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> IMO, cl m8 is overrated. For that price it is absolutely for bragging rights only.










so true , the TT looks great and very versatile , i'd still stick with the 540 as i really like the small footprint


----------



## waltercaorle

Finally i finished building my rig...


----------



## Train Wreck

Hey....I love what you did to those fan grates. Was it easy???


----------



## waltercaorle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> Hey....I love what you did to those fan grates. Was it easy???


yes, it's easy. I used a quick-drying acrylic paint


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltercaorle*
> 
> yes, it's easy. I used a quick-drying acrylic paint


I might do something like that but with purple paint.


----------



## waltercaorle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> I might do something like that but with purple paint.










it is also easy to remove ... however the paint is better to spend a little more and have a good product ....


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltercaorle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is also easy to remove ... however the paint is better to spend a little more and have a good product ....


Are those all nf-f12s you are using?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Has anyone managed to fit:

EK CoolStream RAD XTX 240 @ Top
EK CoolStream RAD XTX 360 @ Front

I know it would probably only allow pull (with the fans on the front on the other "grill side") but that's ok.
I've heard the Monstas I think can fit, just wondering if anyone has done it with EKs.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Has anyone managed to fit:
> 
> EK CoolStream RAD XTX 240 @ Top
> EK CoolStream RAD XTX 360 @ Front
> 
> I know it would probably only allow pull (with the fans on the front on the other "grill side") but that's ok.
> I've heard the Monstas I think can fit, just wondering if anyone has done it with EKs.


It was would require modification for the top and you would probably have to put the exhaust fan in the back on the outside of the case. I was able to fit ut60 240 and 360 but for something that is 4mm thicker would require modification to fit like I did.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> It was would require modification for the top and you would probably have to put the exhaust fan in the back on the outside of the case. I was able to fit ut60 240 and 360 but for something that is 4mm thicker would require modification to fit like I did.


Thanks for the info. May the search continue lol.
Soooo many watercoolings...and I thought the fittings part was the craziest


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltercaorle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is also easy to remove ... however the paint is better to spend a little more and have a good product ....


Something else I might do is change out the stock fans. The cooling performance seems to be good but I don't care for those white blades.


----------



## bocalot

Congratulations, Great Job and it looks awesome.


----------



## deeph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Has anyone managed to fit:
> 
> EK CoolStream RAD XTX 240 @ Top
> EK CoolStream RAD XTX 360 @ Front
> 
> I know it would probably only allow pull (with the fans on the front on the other "grill side") but that's ok.
> I've heard the Monstas I think can fit, just wondering if anyone has done it with EKs.


I do, but need to mod the case a bit. For front XTX 360 u have to grind HDD closure mount a bit for the ports and top xtx 240 rad you will have to make holes for ports.


----------



## Alxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deeph*
> 
> I do, but need to mod the case a bit. For front XTX 360 u have to grind HDD closure mount a bit for the ports and top xtx 240 rad you will have to make holes for ports.


damn bro

thats sick


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deeph*
> 
> I do, but need to mod the case a bit. For front XTX 360 u have to grind HDD closure mount a bit for the ports and top xtx 240 rad you will have to make holes for ports.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow, nicely done. Thanks for the heads up. Your build looks great


----------



## Train Wreck

Awesome build!!


----------



## fibra

Great job!


----------



## nardustyle

some improvement


----------



## deeph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxz*
> 
> damn bro
> 
> thats sick


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Wow, nicely done. Thanks for the heads up. Your build looks great


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> Awesome build!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fibra*
> 
> Great job!


Thanks


----------



## Train Wreck

You're welcome.

And I really like those bottom-mounted fans


----------



## deeph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> And I really like those bottom-mounted fans


Wait, which bottom-mounted fans? The first pic?

Maybe you refer to nardustyle pic.


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deeph*
> 
> Wait, which bottom-mounted fans? The first pic?
> 
> Maybe you refer to nardustyle pic.


Either pic, really

EDIT...

yes, it is nardustyle's pics LOL. Sorry


----------



## nardustyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> And I really like those bottom-mounted fans


thanks , i've put the case in horizontal and since i don't use 3.5" hd i prefer a better cooling

some other pics are in an old post

http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/official-corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery/5860#post_21993246

sorry for my poor english:thumb:


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nardustyle*
> 
> thanks , i've put the case in horizontal and since i don't use 3.5" hd i prefer a better cooling
> 
> some other pics are in an old post
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/official-corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery/5860#post_21993246
> 
> sorry for my poor english:thumb:


That, in my opinion, is a great build. Nothing over the top, nice clean cabling, I love that almost all-black look too!

My primary drive is a SSD but I also have a HDD for data backup sitting in the bottom. I could always put one fan where the other 3.5 inch bay is so that it blows directly over the video cards.

How did you mount those fans??


----------



## nardustyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> That, in my opinion, is a great build. Nothing over the top, nice clean cabling, I love that almost all-black look too!
> 
> My primary drive is a SSD but I also have a HDD for data backup sitting in the bottom. I could always put one fan where the other 3.5 inch bay is so that it blows directly over the video cards.
> 
> How did you mount those fans??


i prefer the backup in an external disk (usb3) for better security , i have 5 ssd inside , it' s enough









theres no way to mount fan without cutting the iron , i have use a jigsaws

and i've cut the green parts in the picture , after i've made 4 hole for the screw



nothing complicate


----------



## bocalot

Wow, simply awesome in so many ways.


----------



## Rob L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nardustyle*
> 
> i prefer the backup in an external disk (usb3) for better security , i have 5 ssd inside , it' s enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theres no way to mount fan without cutting the iron , i have use a jigsaws
> 
> and i've cut the green parts in the picture , after i've made 4 hole for the screw
> 
> 
> 
> nothing complicate


Man good job! I found that a replacement magnetic dust filter (same as front one) fits the bottom to! Does your pc lay on its back? Im having an issue with my GPU sagging/bending and wondered if it would help at all?


----------



## nardustyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob L*
> 
> Man good job! I found that a replacement magnetic dust filter (same as front one) fits the bottom to! Does your pc lay on its back? Im having an issue with my GPU sagging/bending and wondered if it would help at all?


yes it's on the lay ,

i hope to understand well the question









in this post there's a picture of the feet and how i have mounted (realy easy to do)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/official-corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery/5890#post_22011424

this is the results of the lay see





my videocard it's very heavy (290x + thermalright shaman) and in this side it say : oooo thank you
















 no more bending


----------



## Rob L

Thankyou very much







im going to do this because my card is bending around 13mm!!! What is the make of your fan controller?


----------



## nardustyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob L*
> 
> Thankyou very much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im going to do this because my card is bending around 13mm!!! What is the make of your fan controller?


it's this

http://www.lamptron.com/product/controllers/fc8/

it's the only one i have found with a lot of difficult (in my country ) with 8 fans , enough for all the perimeter of the case

i don't now why but 95% of the controller are for 4 or 6 fans


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nardustyle*
> 
> it's this
> 
> http://www.lamptron.com/product/controllers/fc8/
> 
> it's the only one i have found with a lot of difficult (in my country ) with 8 fans , enough for all the perimeter of the case
> 
> i don't now why but 95% of the controller are for 4 or 6 fans


Because you never need control for each of the 8 fans separately. If you have more than 4 fans, 99% that you are watercooled, and for that case you use ysplitters for each rad group. Really no reason for controllers with more than 6 channels.


----------



## orndorf77

would my build look odd or would it look better if I was to switch out only the x2 swiftech helix 120mm fans I have on my top radiator for corsair sp120mm fans with the red rings installed on them ?



my front radiator fans are the corsair h100i default fans . I would switch them out for corsair sp120mm fans also but I would have to take down my loop to remove the current fans and install the new fans and I don't want to do that .


----------



## starjammer

Finally, I've finished phase one of my PC customization: Custom Loop (CPU-only) and LED lighting. This is also my official entry to the club.





Next phase would be to water cool my 290X, but I keep on wanting to experiment putting a 120mm Alphacool ST30 on the exhaust (converting it to intake) and see if it can cool an overclocked i5-2500k and stock 290X along with the 240mm XT45.









Feel free to comment., guys.


----------



## bocalot

Just my humble viewpoint, the "continuity" of your color setup can be a factor to focus upon, for the overall appearance.

May not be always possible to do, but first is the base color to build upon, then the secondary color, and from there the third color etc.


----------



## bocalot

What brand paint did you use, and also what fan controller are you using?


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bocalot*
> 
> Just my humble viewpoint, the "continuity" of your color setup can be a factor to focus upon, for the overall appearance.
> 
> May not be always possible to do, but first is the base color to build upon, then the secondary color, and from there the third color etc.


You're talking about the RAM and cable sleeving, right? That's actually for phase 2. I got the PSU second-hand for like really cheap (1-month used Seasonic X-1250 for only about $125). Unfortunately the cables were already sleeved in that color scheme, and I plan to change it up when I have the materials in the colors I want. As for the RAM, they were old ones I had lying around. Since they had the same specs as my current ones, I put them in for the extra memory.

The base color for this build is blue, really. Through each upgrade I plan to get everything in line.

No paint used. My fan controller is an NZXT Sentry 3.


----------



## Fifth Horseman

Like to post a little update. I customized my 540 last night and removed the hotswap bays at the bottom and added 2x120mm fans instead. I also added 3x80mm fans to the back side of the case to help ventilate the mess behind the mobo. I will post pics if anyone is interested in what I did otherwise I will not bother.


----------



## bocalot

I would LOVE to see them, and thank you for offering to share them.


----------



## Trys0meM0re

EDIT, Will update later again. To embarrassed about the quality of the pic,.
Sorry


----------



## bocalot

I apologize, being I might not have been specific enough. Example, base color Air540 all black, then black is the base color. Then, the Asus Maximus VII Hero mb, is black base, with red lighting on the mb, and then with white lettering, and a fourth color of silver on the mb electronic cap heads.

Classic ROG avatars include all of the above mentioned colors, and in most instances, include 3 of those 4 colors. To continue color consistency, to include for ram, sleeving, fans, etc. Just my personal view of colors, as I prefer a "classic" color approach. I think it all really comes down to "personal preference" in terms of color scheme. "One size (colors) does not fit all"


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bocalot*
> 
> I apologize, being I might not have been specific enough. Example, base color Air540 all black, then black is the base color. Then, the Asus Maximus VII Hero mb, is black base, with red lighting on the mb, and then with white lettering, and a fourth color of silver on the mb electronic cap heads.
> 
> Classic ROG avatars include all of the above mentioned colors, and in most instances, include 3 of those 4 colors. To continue color consistency, to include for ram, sleeving, fans, etc. Just my personal view of colors, as I prefer a "classic" color approach. I think it all really comes down to "personal preference" in terms of color scheme. "One size (colors) does not fit all"


Ah. I see what you mean. Let me correct myself, then. My plan is to go with a black base, with blue as the main accent. To this end, the next phases of my plan would be:

1. Get Swiftech Komodo R9 for my GPU with blue LED
2. Change PSU sleeving to Black with blue and gray accent, specifically this:



When the time comes for me to upgrade my CPU I'll also get a blue-themed motherboard, same with the RAM (probably one of those Avexir kits with blue LEDs).


----------



## bocalot

Awesome post Starjammer. Love the colors that you are using. Sleeving colors look great. Looking forward to see your build. I am in the planning stages on mine.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> Finally, I've finished phase one of my PC customization: Custom Loop (CPU-only) and LED lighting. This is also my official entry to the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next phase would be to water cool my 290X, but I keep on wanting to experiment putting a 120mm Alphacool ST30 on the exhaust (converting it to intake) and see if it can cool an overclocked i5-2500k and stock 290X along with the 240mm XT45.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to comment., guys.


nice build . I see in the photos you posted you have a alphacool radiator . I have alphacool radiators also . did you have to put the alphacool sticker on your radiator or did it come with the sticker on all ready ? because my alphacool radiators did not come with the alphacool sticker on them ?


----------



## bocalot

Awesome build orndorff77. Here is a site I found a few weeks ago, for stickers, badges, etc. Hope it might help. http://www.modsticker.com/


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> nice build . I see in the photos you posted you have a alphacool radiator . I have alphacool radiators also . did you have to put the alphacool sticker on your radiator or did it come with the sticker on all ready ? because my alphacool radiators did not come with the alphacool sticker on them ?


The rad came with the AlphaCool logo already, so I did not have to put it on. It doesn't even feel like a sticker. Lemme check that...

...and yeah it seems like it's a sticker. One of those metallic-plastic types. But you don't really notice that until you touch it and study the texture. But it is already attached on mine, and I also don't have any replacement ones.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> The rad came with the AlphaCool logo already, so I did not have to put it on. It doesn't even feel like a sticker. Lemme check that...
> 
> ...and yeah it seems like it's a sticker. One of those metallic-plastic types. But you don't really notice that until you touch it and study the texture. But it is already attached on mine, and I also don't have any replacement ones.


which alphacool radiator do you have ? I have st30 240mm and st30 360mm radiators and they both came with no logo on them but they came with the logo stickers to put on optional . you don't think that they make nock off alphacool radiators do they ?


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> which alphacool radiator do you have ? I have st30 240mm and st30 360mm radiators and they both came with no logo on them but they came with the logo stickers to put on optional . you don't think that they make nock off alphacool radiators do they ?


I have the XT45. I don't think they sell knockoffs of Alphacool products, though I can't be too sure. In any case, how do the rads perform? If they perform well according to the lab tests from martins and other online tests, then it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> I have the XT45. I don't think they sell knockoffs of Alphacool products, though I can't be too sure. In any case, how do the rads perform? If they perform well according to the lab tests from martins and other online tests, then it shouldn't be a problem.


the radiators I have perform well . I had a swiftech h220x that I expanded and a 360mm black ice x-flow gts stealth nemesis and my temperatures are actually 2c cooler with my alphacool radiators .


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> Finally, I've finished phase one of my PC customization: Custom Loop (CPU-only) and LED lighting. This is also my official entry to the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next phase would be to water cool my 290X, but I keep on wanting to experiment putting a 120mm Alphacool ST30 on the exhaust (converting it to intake) and see if it can cool an overclocked i5-2500k and stock 290X along with the 240mm XT45.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to comment., guys.


I see that you have a swiftech mcp50x pump . do you have the mcp35x tube reservoir or the dual bay reservoir ? and if you have the mcp50x and mcp350x tube reservoir does it fit mounted above the power supply and ssd cages ? I am asking because I was thinking about getting the swiftech mcp50x and the mcp350x tube reservoir and mounting it above my power supply and ssd cage . but I was worried it would be to tall so instead I got a swiftech mcp350 and a ek x-res 100 reservoir top which fits perfectly above my power supply and ssd cage . when I fill my loop I use a squeeze bottle with straw and it works perfectly


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> the radiators I have perform well . I had a swiftech h220x that I expanded and a 360mm black ice x-flow gts stealth nemesis and my temperatures are actually 2c cooler with my alphacool radiators .


Then you don't need to worry about your rads.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> I see that you have a swiftech mcp50x pump . do you have the mcp35x tube reservoir or the dual bay reservoir ? and if you have the mcp50x and mcp350x tube reservoir does it fit mounted above the power supply and ssd cages ? I am asking because I was thinking about getting the swiftech mcp50x and the mcp350x tube reservoir and mounting it above my power supply and ssd cage . but I was worried it would be to tall so instead I got a swiftech mcp350 and a ek x-res 100 reservoir top which fits perfectly above my power supply and ssd cage . when I fill my loop I use a squeeze bottle with straw and it works perfectly


I don't have the mcp350x res, rather I bought the Barrow branded one. It seems that it is a bit shorter than the mcp350x, and even then I am already having problems with kinks such that instead of having it sit on top of the psu, instead it is supported by the mess of cables I have near the bottom, and the tubing themselves. So I would say you were better off with the EK res.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> Then you don't need to worry about your rads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have the mcp350x res, rather I bought the Barrow branded one. It seems that it is a bit shorter than the mcp350x, and even then I am already having problems with kinks such that instead of having it sit on top of the psu, instead it is supported by the mess of cables I have near the bottom, and the tubing themselves. So I would say you were better off with the EK res.


but still the mcp50x is a better pump . I wish the mcp50x was compatible with the ek x-res 100


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> but still the mcp50x is a better pump . I wish the mcp50x was compatible with the ek x-res 100


True that. Well, you can always use tubing between the res and the pump, so you can still use it. Just make sure the res is always above the pump.


----------



## WarGasimXD

Would like to join the club!!!!. Still in the works. My 2nd lightning should be here tomorrow along with my corsair high performance SP120, AF120 and AF140 fans







I'm going to paint the rings yellow on hte corsair fans when they get here. I will post more updated pics

http://s1265.photobucket.com/user/WarGasimXDi/media/Air 540 2/20141227_135423.jpg.html

http://s1265.photobucket.com/user/WarGasimXDi/media/Air 540 2/20150113_153718.jpg.html

http://s1265.photobucket.com/user/WarGasimXDi/media/Air 540 2/20150113_153656.jpg.html

http://s1265.photobucket.com/user/WarGasimXDi/media/Air 540 2/20150113_154452.jpg.html

http://s1265.photobucket.com/user/WarGasimXDi/media/Air 540 2/20150113_154500.jpg.html

http://s1265.photobucket.com/user/WarGasimXDi/media/Air 540 2/20150113_153915.jpg.html

http://s1265.photobucket.com/user/WarGasimXDi/media/Air 540 2/20150113_153632.jpg.html


----------



## equlizer34

Ive seen a few posts of people putting fans on the bottom of the case. Does it help much with gpu temps? If so how much? It's kind of hard to read through almost 1000 pages


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlizer34*
> 
> Ive seen a few posts of people putting fans on the bottom of the case. Does it help much with gpu temps? If so how much? It's kind of hard to read through almost 1000 pages


I honestly don't know about temps but I would have to imagine that it does help with cooling the GPUs somewhat.
Here's a post about what you have to do to add fans at the bottom......

http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/official-corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery/9670#post_23413121


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlizer34*
> 
> Ive seen a few posts of people putting fans on the bottom of the case. Does it help much with gpu temps? If so how much? It's kind of hard to read through almost 1000 pages


I was about to do that mod but stopped because it will benefit a single card mainly or just the bottom card if you are running SLi and I was running SLi. If in SLi, you'd be better off trying to mount a fan on the side by cutting the window but then that has it's own problems involved. You'd just have to decide if with either option if it would be worth the hassle to you. But if single card is your aim, I'd do it


----------



## equlizer34

Yup I do SLI. If i do the window fan, should it be intake or exhaust? The 780 classifieds have the heatsink fins exhaust air towards the window. I just don't know if its worth it:h34r-smi


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlizer34*
> 
> Yup I do SLI. If i do the window fan, should it be intake or exhaust? The 780 classifieds have the heatsink fins exhaust air towards the window. I just don't know if its worth it:h34r-smi


I was thinking of doing a bottom-mounted fan but that would interfere with the two cables(SATA power and SATA data) that are routed over that area that are for the external OC panel.

Something else you might consider doing is setting up a fan profile for the fans for the video cards. Since I've done that, max temps on the primary video card have dropped between 5 and 10c during Battlefield 4 and Far Cry 4.

It's a tad bit noisy but since I generally play with ear phones, it's not a bother. Even without the earphones, it's tolerable.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlizer34*
> 
> Yup I do SLI. If i do the window fan, should it be intake or exhaust? The 780 classifieds have the heatsink fins exhaust air towards the window. I just don't know if its worth it:h34r-smi


I'd go intake if on the side to maximise the cool temps over the cards. Exhausting could stop air getting to the rear side of the card.


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I'd go intake if on the side to maximise the cool temps over the cards. Exhausting could stop air getting to the rear side of the card.


How do you have your case fans set up??


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Train Wreck*
> 
> How do you have your case fans set up??


My setup is top two and front three as intake and rear single as exhaust. There are enough gaps and holes in the case to balance out this positive pressure bias.


----------



## Emmexx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> My setup is top two and front three as intake and rear single as exhaust. There are enough gaps and holes in the case to balance out this positive pressure bias.


100% agree. I have my case on the side. In this position and when facing it, I have 3x 120 intake front, 2x 140 intake on right side and 1x 140 exhaust in the back. My CPU maxes at 9C above ambient temp and my GPU at 22C above ambient when running my most taxing game, a Star Citizen un-optimized alpha.. Ambient is generally 27C with the CPU hitting 36C and GPU hitting 49C. Processor is Phenom 1055T OCd to 3.4 and GPU is EVGA ACX 2.0 970 at stock.


----------



## Alxz

Finishing my x99 loop in my air 540 !



i wish i had a decent camera to take shots of the entire case


----------



## Train Wreck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> My setup is top two and front three as intake and rear single as exhaust. There are enough gaps and holes in the case to balance out this positive pressure bias.


Yep, that's how I have mine set up. I have my H240X on the top blowing in though.


----------



## hhuey5

will the 2.5 cage withstand the heat of 2.5 laptop drive without melting or deforming?


----------



## Malibuz0r

Hey guys. I just switched to this case from a Define R4 and I love it so far. I have a question:

1. I'm trying to put LED lights (This 5050 model) in my case and I was wondering if its possible to hook it up to my power supply? If so, how can I go about doing that?


----------



## sipchen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> will the 2.5 cage withstand the heat of 2.5 laptop drive without melting or deforming?


They should be able to. Even older Corsair case 3.5" drive trays were made of similar plastic materials


----------



## Tom B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malibuz0r*
> 
> Hey guys. I just switched to this case from a Define R4 and I love it so far. I have a question:
> 
> 1. I'm trying to put LED lights (This 5050 model) in my case and I was wondering if its possible to hook it up to my power supply? If so, how can I go about doing that?


You just need an adapter. You can make one if you have the pieces but if not, they're available on Ebay.


----------



## Fifth Horseman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlizer34*
> 
> Ive seen a few posts of people putting fans on the bottom of the case. Does it help much with gpu temps? If so how much? It's kind of hard to read through almost 1000 pages


I added 2x120mm to the bottom,

At Idle Before:
Motherboard temps 28-31c
Cpu temps 28-33c
Gpu temps 31-33c

At Idle After:
Motherboard temps 25-29c
Cpu temps 27-31c
Gpu temps 29-31c

Under load the only change i noticed was the gpu has not gone up into the loud fan mode since i have done the mod. Generally though it seems like their is more complete airflow. I think it was well worth it just going by idle temps alone. I could care less about losing hot swap bays i just zip tied mine to the unused drive slot on the other side.


----------



## Fifth Horseman

Got pics so you can see the 2 120's in one of the pics you can see the 3x80mm fans ventilating the back section.


----------



## equlizer34

Thx for the pics! I don't see what the 3 80's in the back will do though since it barely gets hotter than room temp.


----------



## Malibuz0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom B*
> 
> You just need an adapter. You can make one if you have the pieces but if not, they're available on Ebay.


Thanks brother. That's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## orndorf77

i just installed x2 new corsair sp120's on my top radiator how does my build look ?


----------



## 810fr34k

Just realized I never updated my picture with updated graphics card and watercooling setup... R9 270x crossfire and the H110 weren't up to par for what I had planned.... I now have an r9 290x with a swiftech g82 waterblock, hacked up stock cooler for VRM and memory cooling. For watercooling loop, I upgraded to an XSPC Raystorm 750 EX360 kit along with an extra EX240 radiator... Oh Yeah, also some SP 120's High Performance editions running through a sentry Mix-2 at lowest setting. The 9370 now runs at a respectable 4900mhz and 48c MAX under full load. GPU tops out at 62c while oveclocked.


----------



## machomen

Hi all i've changed my case from a 600T to this one feel free to comment on my build!!


----------



## Fifth Horseman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlizer34*
> 
> Thx for the pics! I don't see what the 3 80's in the back will do though since it barely gets hotter than room temp.


LGA2011 overclocked generate a good bit of heat behind the board. coupled with psu temps drive temps and the cramped wiring. It was definetly a hot mess. Well worth it to suck that heat out. other cpus probably dont generate that much heat.


----------



## orndorf77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machomen*
> 
> Hi all i've changed my case from a 600T to this one feel free to comment on my build!!


nice and neat clean build . I was looking at your avatar photos and I seen a photo were you have x2 graphic cards in crossfire . what happened to your 2nd graphic card ?


----------



## machomen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> nice and neat clean build . I was looking at your avatar photos and I seen a photo were you have x2 graphic cards in crossfire . what happened to your 2nd graphic card ?


Hey Orndorf77,

In the system wich is shown on my avatar are 2x 6870, right now im using the Asus r9 290 OC version with the G10 kraken and Corsair H50 watercooling.


----------



## ruggercb

Gave my X58 motherboard and 970s a new home, and first time doing water. Finished it last night. These cases are kinda nice "business in the front, party in the back" cases.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruggercb*
> 
> Gave my X58 motherboard and 970s a new home, and first time doing water. Finished it last night. *These cases are kinda nice "business in the front, party in the back*" cases.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Did you just equate our case with this?


----------



## ruggercb

You know it.


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruggercb*
> 
> Gave my X58 motherboard and 970s a new home, and first time doing water. Finished it last night. These cases are kinda nice "business in the front, party in the back" cases.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I love how you did the cables. Not just stuffing everything that don't fits in the back but givving them some love. Very nice job.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Ayup guy's, I've had a wee upgrade. New GPU + waterblock







(should have been 2 though, but i blew one and gotta wait till it's fixed )


----------



## ruggercb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> I love how you did the cables. Not just stuffing everything that don't fits in the back but givving them some love. Very nice job.


Thanks! It's not perfect, but I took some time to try and make the back fairly organized.


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruggercb*
> 
> Thanks! It's not perfect, but I took some time to try and make the back fairly organized.


No, seriously, great job. Very few 540s owners care about the second compartnment and wire organisation there, you definately deserve an encouragement for that


----------



## Ulti

Should have posted these pics a long time ago...

(WORK IN PROGRESS) Here she is: Major (GITS)


----------



## Ulti

Oh and these:



I am working on a new loop plan consisting of acrylic tubes and fittings to my liking. I also have and XPSC AX240 dual and a AX360 triple rads (which on painted white) on hold until I finalize the loop plan and have time set out (newborn). Also adding EK RAM waterblocks, SLI waterblock (which I should have done a long time ago) and more 'cosmetic' additions.

Yes I know, I have the entire loop on one rad. I know that it is a no-no. Its temporary geeze.


----------



## orndorf77

I just installed a corsair af140 to go with the x2 corsair sp120's I recently installed . how does my build look ? and do you think I should get another x3 corsair sp120's for my front radiator ?


----------



## Rob L

Looks good and yes i did!


----------



## DeviousAddict

Hey guy's what do you think of my camera skills in post earlier? http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/official-corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery/9720_30#post_23434246

I got a new camera and was playing around with settings etc, I took over 300 photos and the one's i posted were my favourites (after some cropping)


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Hey guy's what do you think of my camera skills in post earlier? http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/official-corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery/9720_30#post_23434246
> 
> I got a new camera and was playing around with settings etc, I took over 300 photos and the one's i posted were my favourites (after some cropping)


They're fine , you've got the first couple of photos in high ISO so they appear very grainy , try to limit the ISO to 800 or less or use more lighting if you use the camera on Auto


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> They're fine , you've got the first couple of photos in high ISO so they appear very grainy , try to limit the ISO to 800 or less or use more lighting if you use the camera on Auto


Cheers for the input. I did have it on auto, but was changing between HDR, multi focus points and single focus point settings. I tried manual settings with a little tutorial that came with the camera but i just couldn't get the phot's to look right.
I will give your ISO suggestion a go though because i do agree the 1st couple of pics are grainy.


----------



## orndorf77

I am just posting pictures for the corsair carbide air 540 owners club photo gallery


----------



## grimmjpw660

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fifth Horseman*
> 
> Got pics so you can see the 2 120's in one of the pics you can see the 3x80mm fans ventilating the back section.


I really want this case, how did you put 2 120mm fans on the bottom? Are they filtered?


----------



## Fifth Horseman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grimmjpw660*
> 
> I really want this case, how did you put 2 120mm fans on the bottom? Are they filtered?


what i did was take my plasma cutter and cut out the center portion of the hot swap bays and then took my grips and vent th hot swap rails flush with the bottom of the vase nd drilled holes in them for the fans. no dust filters i clean my case with my air compressor. it is a real simple job and well worth it.


----------



## Preim

Got my kraken cooler rma'd finally, this ones all working and lookin good


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fifth Horseman*
> 
> what i did was take my plasma cutter and cut out the center portion of the hot swap bays and then took my grips and vent th hot swap rails flush with the bottom of the vase nd drilled holes in them for the fans. no dust filters i clean my case with my air compressor. it is a real simple job and well worth it.


What air compressor do you use, and how long have you been using it? I wanted to use one, as I think using canned air is too expensive, but I'm afraid of damage due to static build up.


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Decided to leave the 760t club and join the 540.


----------



## Fifth Horseman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> What air compressor do you use, and how long have you been using it? I wanted to use one, as I think using canned air is too expensive, but I'm afraid of damage due to static build up.


I got a 60 gal campbell, just make sure to blow by the water and oil before you shoot it down. I have been using it for ages never had any issues, in fact what you said was the first time hearing about that. If you compressor does not have a blow by system or a dehumidifier just make sure after you blow your comp out give it at least 30 mins for moisture to evaporate before you plug it back in to be safe.

Edit: if you do do it, i know it might seem fun but do not blow it into the fans to make it go fast, you will ruin the fan bearings. i usually put my fingers in the blades to keep them from moving when i blow them out.


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fifth Horseman*
> 
> I got a 60 gal campbell, just make sure to blow by the water and oil before you shoot it down. I have been using it for ages never had any issues, in fact what you said was the first time hearing about that. If you compressor does not have a blow by system or a dehumidifier just make sure after you blow your comp out give it at least 30 mins for moisture to evaporate before you plug it back in to be safe.


I see. I think I have to do some more research on that. I was thinking it might be similar to a vacuum cleaner, where the friction from the high-speed air movement can cause static build up. I have to look into what a blow by is, as well as comparable models available here at my locale similar to what you have. Thanks for the info, man.


----------



## Fifth Horseman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> I see. I think I have to do some more research on that. I was thinking it might be similar to a vacuum cleaner, where the friction from the high-speed air movement can cause static build up. I have to look into what a blow by is, as well as comparable models available here at my locale similar to what you have. Thanks for the info, man.


blow by is a little air pass through valve that collects moisture and oil from the tank and shoots it out. The one i bought for my garage was about $600, but smaller and cheaper home depot or lowes ones will do just fine. I would start there if your not looking to spend alot of money. I needed a bigger one to run all my shop tools and bottle jacks


----------



## Preim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakaveliSmalls*
> 
> Decided to leave the 760t club and join the 540.


The cards are so pretty


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fifth Horseman*
> 
> blow by is a little air pass through valve that collects moisture and oil from the tank and shoots it out. The one i bought for my garage was about $600, but smaller and cheaper home depot or lowes ones will do just fine. I would start there if your not looking to spend alot of money. I needed a bigger one to run all my shop tools and bottle jacks


Got that. Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

I know that's why I chose the reference design







looks better than all other coolers.


----------



## Chris13002




----------



## WarGasimXD

A little more modification to my rig, just a little paint










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## WarGasimXD

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarGasimXD*
> 
> A little more modification to my rig, just a little paint


----------



## aka13

Why would you "like" your own pic, and don't even bother to spoiler the picture, what is wrong wth you?


----------



## Ulti

Sigh...


----------



## WarGasimXD

I edited it, lol my bad!!!


----------



## OptimusSwine

I have searched most of the thread, but have not read through it yet.

Just a quick question, does anyone have a 280mm rad at the top with a 120mm/140mm at the back?

Looking on going 360 in the front 280mm at the top and a 120mm at the back, I have done all the measurements and the alphacool series UT30 rads would fit perfectly, but im just wondering if anyone in this thread has gone with this combo.

Any info would be much appreciated.

Thankyou in advance for any input.


----------



## Ulti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimusSwine*
> 
> I have searched most of the thread, but have not read through it yet.
> 
> Just a quick question, does anyone have a 280mm rad at the top with a 120mm/140mm at the back?
> 
> Looking on going 360 in the front 280mm at the top and a 120mm at the back, I have done all the measurements and the alphacool series UT30 rads would fit perfectly, but im just wondering if anyone in this thread has gone with this combo.
> 
> Any info would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thankyou in advance for any input.


I personally haven't seen a 280 top with a 120 in the back, only 240 top w/ the 120.


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimusSwine*
> 
> I have searched most of the thread, but have not read through it yet.
> 
> Just a quick question, does anyone have a 280mm rad at the top with a 120mm/140mm at the back?
> 
> Looking on going 360 in the front 280mm at the top and a 120mm at the back, I have done all the measurements and the alphacool series UT30 rads would fit perfectly, but im just wondering if anyone in this thread has gone with this combo.
> 
> Any info would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thankyou in advance for any input.


From the Corsair website...

Fan Mount Locations Front: (x3) 120mm or (x2) 140mm
Top: (x2) 120/140mm
Rear: (x1) 120/140mm


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakaveliSmalls*
> 
> From the Corsair website...
> 
> Fan Mount Locations Front: (x3) 120mm or (x2) 140mm
> Top: (x2) 120/140mm
> Rear: (x1) 120/140mm


We all know the mount locations hold these values but has anyone seen someone do it simultaneously ?


----------



## Ag3nT Roach

Awesome setup!!!! How did you install the OC Panel? Can't get mine to mount right in the case.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimusSwine*
> 
> I have searched most of the thread, but have not read through it yet.
> 
> Just a quick question, does anyone have a 280mm rad at the top with a 120mm/140mm at the back?
> 
> Looking on going 360 in the front 280mm at the top and a 120mm at the back, I have done all the measurements and the alphacool series UT30 rads would fit perfectly, but im just wondering if anyone in this thread has gone with this combo.
> 
> Any info would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thankyou in advance for any input.


I had a CM Nepton 280l in my case for a while and it fits but there are clearance issues at the back depending on where and what cables are connected on the motherboard. If you can get them in they will bend unnaturally and could cause issues over time.

Most people go 240 rads to avoid this issue and the extra volume won't make a big difference considering you have an additional rad at the back.

In regards to the back rad, it will make for some very tough connections and tubing runs in a very tight space but it could be done with a lot of patience, small hands, the right connectors and rads that allow connectors inline with the body, not 90 degrees. With that in mind, 280 rad would be out also.


----------



## Ag3nT Roach

How did you install the OC Panel?


----------



## OptimusSwine

Im going to go with the UT30 series alphacool rads, I have the schematics for the 280 ut30 and it will fit just right, the back will be touching the back of the front mounted 360 rad, and I will be able to squeeze the 120 rad at the back with the right connectors, if i connect it upside down and place the fan outside.

There is always a first for something and i have been measuring all day, and im 100 percent sure it will fit with no worries, i might have to connect loop outside the case and then re route the tubing, but until i get my hands on the 280 and 120, i wont know for sure. Will post my results in this thread.

Forgot to mention going with scythe 5400 rpm fans and 3000rpm 140mm noctua industrial fans







, want it sound like a jet taking off. Will have them connected to a lamptron fc9 fan controller to lower speed when needed.

Thankyou to all who replied, Much appreciated


----------



## Malibuz0r

Has anyone here tried modding their bays cage to flip it horizontally? Can't stand vertical bays at all.


----------



## OaKLeYz

FYI for those looking at AIO coolers, Corsair's new H110i GT version is coming out soon it seems. They put up an installation video a couple days ago on how to do the install and it's listed on their site for $10.00 more than the H110i Extreme at $129.99 USD.

I'm about to pull the trigger on my case and the components so happy to see I didn't pull the trigger too early so I can make sure to get this installed.

Link to site: http://www.corsair.com/en-us/hydro-series-h110i-gt-280mm-extreme-performance-liquid-cpu-cooler


----------



## OptimusSwine

Im going with a Alphacool UT45 240mm with 3000rpm fans pushing air thru venting up the top, and a 120mm UT30 Alphacool at the rear pushing in from the outside thru the rad into the case with a 3000rpm Noctua industrial 140mm mounted outside the case, and at the front will be a AX360 with 3xScythe 5000rpm fans pushing air thru the rad and into the case, all these fans will be hooked up to a lamptron fc9 speedcontroller.

All the measurements seem to just fit, i might have some trouble with tubing, but will be able to get setup with some patients and angled connectors etc.

Wish me luck with my Project Leafblower


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimusSwine*
> 
> Im going with a Alphacool UT45 240mm with 3000rpm fans pushing air thru venting up the top, and a 120mm UT30 Alphacool at the rear pushing in from the outside thru the rad into the case with a 3000rpm Noctua industrial 140mm mounted outside the case, and at the front will be a AX360 with 3xScythe 5000rpm fans pushing air thru the rad and into the case, all these fans will be hooked up to a lamptron fc9 speedcontroller.
> 
> All the measurements seem to just fit, i might have some trouble with tubing, but will be able to get setup with some patients and angled connectors etc.
> 
> Wish me luck with my Project Leafblower


You should do a build log and link it in here, I'd be interested and watching that


----------



## MultiDoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kynho*
> 
> Can aynone tell me the dimensions of this bottom hdd cover please , anyone who has covered hdd panels...


Sorry to revive such an old post, but I really need the dimensions or any other info on this bottom cover too.

I'd be grateful if someone can share info on this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Preim

Can't you just measure the inside of your case?


----------



## OptimusSwine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> You should do a build log and link it in here, I'd be interested and watching that


Will do, I've got the AX360 and the 3 Scythe 5000rpm fans, just waiting on the 120mm rad and the 240mm and some more fans, when i get these, i will make a build log.

Cheers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Thanks, but I've actually decided against the monsta's... I was messing around last night, thought I would see how it looked with those 2 in there. Turns out it looked much better than I thought, but I still didn't plan on that much rad space. Only cooling a 4790k and 290x, however both will be heavily overclocked. I got a new Hardware labs gts 240 in today, think I might try just it or the 240 and an alphacool st30 360 both in push pull.


Hi Bond32

Browsing your pics, and Im going to go with the same setup as you, 120mm at the back 240 at teh top and a 360 at the front.

Just a quick question, did you have any problems mounting the 120mm at the back with the 240mm at the top interfering in anyway? any input would be much appreciated.

Wonderful build you have, Cant wait to see your monta's up and running, Keep the pics comming. Cheers.


----------



## aka13

How do you like my cable management?


----------



## Banda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> How do you like my cable management?


Looks great. My cable management is a mess.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Very tidy








There's not much love in the closed off compartment in my 540. I should probably spend some time on it, but I will probably wait until I've replaced my semi modular PSU to a fully modular one. I won't have any redudant cables round the back that way then


----------



## Someone09

Will be a 540 owner soon.









Just got my hands on a cheap(ish) used one that is going to replace my current 900d due to some system downgrading currently going on.


----------



## HeliXpc

Finished this build last week, came out clean....... Front fans are the Antec UFO fans, 1000rpm, quiet and good air flow, love the rings that light up around the fans, also spent 20$ on 2 kingwin HDD hotswap bays which worked great for my 2, 4tb drives.

specs

5960x @ 4.6ghz
16GB 2666mhz ddr4 (13-12-13-27-1T)
Asus x99 Deluxe
2x GTX 980s in SLI
Sound Blaster ZxR
480GB Sandisk extreme pro ssd
2x 4tb WD Blacks
Antec 1300 HCP Platinum PSU
Air 540 Silver


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MultiDoc*
> 
> Sorry to revive such an old post, but I really need the dimensions or any other info on this bottom cover too.
> 
> I'd be grateful if someone can share info on this.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You can probably use this as a reference, http://www.coldzero.eu/forum/archive/index.php/t-4117.html?s=130937d933fb8839a0dab0dd719f539c

Looks like the light box has a dimension of L = 368mm W = 200mm H = 9mm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished this build last week, came out clean....... Front fans are the Antec UFO fans, 1000rpm, quiet and good air flow, love the rings that light up around the fans, also spent 20$ on 2 kingwin HDD hotswap bays which worked great for my 2, 4tb drives.


those 980s







Great job! Your build looks really nice and very clean.


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> Finished this build last week, came out clean....... Frans are the Antec UFO fans, 1000rpm, quiet and good air flow, love the rings that light up around the fans, also spent 20$ on 2 kingwin HDD hotswap bays which worked great for my 2, 4tb drives.
> 
> specs
> 
> 5960x @ 4.6ghz
> 16GB 2666mhz ddr4 (13-12-13-27-1T)
> Asus x99 Deluxe
> 2x GTX 980s in SLI
> Sound Blaster ZxR
> 480GB Sandisk extreme pro ssd
> 2x 4tb WD Blacks
> Antec 1300 HCP Platinum PSU
> Air 540 Silver


Looks clean, pretty good work. Did you remove the front dust filters?


----------



## josear33

Hi all!
Count me in!
Finished installing my waterloop last weekend.. and realized the AX360 is way bigger than I expected. Can't manage to fit another fan in the top.. next time I empty the loop, I'll add a couple of 45° fittings.
I plan to add my GPUs to the loop in the future, but as of now... I've just blown my budget ?



Not the best pictures, I know... Gotta follow that post on "how to take pictures of your rig"


----------



## Preim

Sick looking loop!


----------



## OptimusSwine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josear33*
> 
> Hi all!
> Count me in!
> Finished installing my waterloop last weekend.. and realized the AX360 is way bigger than I expected. Can't manage to fit another fan in the top.. next time I empty the loop, I'll add a couple of 45° fittings.
> I plan to add my GPUs to the loop in the future, but as of now... I've just blown my budget ?
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best pictures, I know... Gotta follow that post on "how to take pictures of your rig"


Nice looking system, clean loop, keep the pics coming.

Just a quick question, how did you manage to install the AX360 upright? the hole dont line up at all, i have exactly the same rad and the only way i could install it up right would be to drill new holes infront of the case, i've got to install it upside for it to fit in the stock 120mm fan holes at the front.


----------



## josear33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimusSwine*
> 
> Nice looking system, clean loop, keep the pics coming.
> 
> Just a quick question, how did you manage to install the AX360 upright? the hole dont line up at all, i have exactly the same rad and the only way i could install it up right would be to drill new holes infront of the case, i've got to install it upside for it to fit in the stock 120mm fan holes at the front.


Thanks









Truth be told, it's not fully attached; the middle four screw holes on the radiator do match with the ones in the case, and as for the others, of the upper four, two of them can be attached so the "hat" on the screw steps on the case (making a solid grip).
The same goes for the four in the bottom of the radiator.
I've got them screwed pretty hard, so no vibration noise coming at all from the fans attached to the radiator (or none that I can feel).

I'll try to take a picture as soon as I get home.


----------



## fibra

Great job!


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeliXpc*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished this build last week, came out clean....... Front fans are the Antec UFO fans, 1000rpm, quiet and good air flow, love the rings that light up around the fans, also spent 20$ on 2 kingwin HDD hotswap bays which worked great for my 2, 4tb drives.
> 
> specs
> 
> 5960x @ 4.6ghz
> 16GB 2666mhz ddr4 (13-12-13-27-1T)
> Asus x99 Deluxe
> 2x GTX 980s in SLI
> Sound Blaster ZxR
> 480GB Sandisk extreme pro ssd
> 2x 4tb WD Blacks
> Antec 1300 HCP Platinum PSU
> Air 540 Silver


I love your build man! That turned out great, nice work!


----------



## HeliXpc

Thanks guys, I appreciate it


----------



## bwsteg

Random question, with a fan controller - is it necessary to install the temperature probes? Or can I just use it to connect the fans and control the RPM? Thanks


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bwsteg*
> 
> Random question, with a fan controller - is it necessary to install the temperature probes? Or can I just use it to connect the fans and control the RPM? Thanks


You don't need to if you don't want to, they just allow some additional monitoring


----------



## Stiltz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxz*
> 
> Finishing my x99 loop in my air 540 !
> 
> 
> 
> i wish i had a decent camera to take shots of the entire case


Hey just wondering, with the Mosfet cooler on there do you think you could fit a push/pull 240 rad on top? I am debating on getting this case and using the ASUS Rampage V with 2 rads and mobo watercooling.


----------



## Skye12977

1. Does anyone know the combination of thickness that can be used together?
with push or pull configs as well as push/pull configs

2. Has anyone tried to fit two 360mm rads in the case?


----------



## Works4me

Even if you mod the top you would not be able to fit a 360 rad in there as the clearance from front to back is 380mm and you have no 360 rad which is less than that ( there's the TFC admiral but you wont be able to use any fittings at all as it's 375mm )

i'm currently in the process of fitting a dual 180mm ( huge 360 rad which uses 180mm fans ) in the front , it actually has a greater cooling surface than a 480mm rad , 240mm in the roof and a 120mm in the back .
i'll have my 5930k and dual MSI gtx 980 under water soon enough , i can upload photos if you'd like


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> Even if you mod the top you would not be able to fit a 360 rad in there as the clearance from front to back is 380mm and you have no 360 rad which is less than that ( there's the TFC admiral but you wont be able to use any fittings at all as it's 375mm )
> 
> i'm currently in the process of fitting a dual 180mm ( huge 360 rad which uses 180mm fans ) in the front , it actually has a greater cooling surface than a 480mm rad , 240mm in the roof and a 120mm in the back .
> i'll have my 5930k and dual MSI gtx 980 under water soon enough , i can upload photos if you'd like


I'm mainly only interested in the 120mm and possibly the 140mm type solutions


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I'm mainly only interested in the 120mm and possibly the 140mm type solutions


if you mount a 360 in the front and a 240 in the top you can go with a 30 in the front ( in either push or pull ) and at the top you can go push\pull with a 30mm thick rad
if you want to mount your fans on the outside ( front of the case ) you can go with either push \pull with a 30mm thick rad or 60mm thick rad with push


----------



## MillerLite1314

Anyone know of any companies that make hard cases that would be good for shipping the Air 540? My wife and I are moving back to the mainland from Hawaii and the shipping companies out here are ****. My buddy that moved back recently had about a 1/3 of his stuff busted in the process including dining table, entertainment center, and tv, so needless to say I am a little freaked out about the whole idea of shipping my computer through them let alone paying to fedex it.


----------



## Alxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stiltz85*
> 
> Hey just wondering, with the Mosfet cooler on there do you think you could fit a push/pull 240 rad on top? I am debating on getting this case and using the ASUS Rampage V with 2 rads and mobo watercooling.


Yes (but i'm using an x99 ud5 but a RVE should work too, i'm using alphacool st30 s)


----------



## Jasecore




----------



## aka13

Now show us the cable compartment, I bet it's not that clean, huh?









Otherwise, nice looking build.


----------



## Jimmok

Greetings from Greece...Here is my ΑSUS ROG CLASSIFIED build.!!!

i5 4690k @4.5GHz
Asus ROG Maximus VII Hero
Corsair Vengeance RED 8GB 1866MHz CL9
Asus STRIX GTX 970 OC 4GD5
Corsair h100i (Custom loop coming soon)
Samsung 840 EVO 120GB
Thermaltake Toughpower 750W


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> Now show us the cable compartment, I bet it's not that clean, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise, nice looking build.


Who cares, that's why the 540 has two compartments








I guess you just want to show off again and make people feel bad even when they shouldn't aye


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Who cares, that's why the 540 has two compartments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you just want to show off again and make people feel bad even when they shouldn't aye


I have a build log for showing off, but encouraging good wiring is always good


----------



## Tom B

Quick question. If I put a couple of HDDs in the floor mounts and then cover the whole thing with a piece of acrylic, what are the chances of my drives overheating?

The drives are both WD
1T Black for data
2T Green for backup

OS will be on an SSD in the back.


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom B*
> 
> Quick question. If I put a couple of HDDs in the floor mounts and then cover the whole thing with a piece of acrylic, what are the chances of my drives overheating?
> 
> The drives are both WD
> 1T Black for data
> 2T Green for backup
> 
> OS will be on an SSD in the back.


Just forget them, they are good to live there for eternities.


----------



## GoldFifty

Completed my first build and am looking for feedback. Please let me know what you think. Thanks!

http://pcpartpicker.com/b/DB9WGX

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($219.95 @ SuperBiiz)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($87.98 @ OutletPC)
*Thermal Compound:* Masscool G751 Shin-Etsu 0.5g Thermal Paste ($3.98 @ OutletPC)
*Motherboard:* Asus SABERTOOTH Z97 MARK 1 ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($239.98 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($129.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($122.98 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 EVO 250GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($122.98 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Western Digital BLACK SERIES 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($73.85 @ OutletPC)
*Storage:* Western Digital BLACK SERIES 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($73.85 @ OutletPC)
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 970 4GB STRIX Video Card ($325.98 @ OutletPC)
*Case:* Corsair Air 540 ATX Mid Tower Case ($119.99 @ NCIX US)
*Power Supply:* EVGA 750W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($80.99 @ NCIX US)
*Optical Drive:* Asus DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS DVD/CD Writer ($18.75 @ OutletPC)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($88.98 @ OutletPC)
*Monitor:* Asus VG248QE 144Hz 24.0" Monitor ($264.81 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition (2-Pack) 37.9 CFM 120mm Fans ($27.98 @ OutletPC)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition (2-Pack) 37.9 CFM 120mm Fans ($27.98 @ OutletPC)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition 67.8 CFM 140mm Fan ($16.98 @ OutletPC)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF120 White 52.2 CFM 120mm Fan ($14.88 @ OutletPC)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF120 White 52.2 CFM 120mm Fan ($14.88 @ OutletPC)
*Case Fan:* Corsair Air Series AF120 White 52.2 CFM 120mm Fan ($14.88 @ OutletPC)
*Keyboard:* Corsair K70 RGB Wired Gaming Keyboard ($169.99 @ Newegg)
*Mouse:* Corsair M65 RGB Wired Laser Mouse ($69.99 @ Amazon)
*Other:* Blue Yeti USB Mic - Blackout ($129.99)
*Other:* Silverstone Tek Flexible 30cm LED 12-Inch Light Strip (White) ($15.99)
*Total:* $2478.58
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-01-30 14:23 EST-0500_

NAUT1 by Gold Fifty

Comp2.jpg 1276k .jpg file


Comp3.jpg 1216k .jpg file


Comp4.jpg 747k .jpg file


Comp6.jpg 1276k .jpg file


Comp5.jpg 1447k .jpg file


----------



## Stiltz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxz*
> 
> Yes (but i'm using an x99 ud5 but a RVE should work too, i'm using alphacool st30 s)


Thanks so much for the reply and the picture! That helps a ton!


----------



## BCShak

I don't like tower PC setups. I remember when desktops were standard. Then towers came in to save space but I've always felt that having the mobo horizontally was better for the components.
I was ready to buy the HAF XB Evo until I saw the Air 540. The Air has the same setup but more room, which to me would help with airflow. I want the option to choose between nVidia or AMD. AMD however puts out more heat and I would need good airflow to make a Crossfire setup. I may be wrong but I would assume the Air 540 would do better in that regard.
The Air however isn't really designed to be used horizontally. Regardless of this intention, I will be using it in a desktop manner.

My question is regarding the Fan Setup for the case since it's sideways. Here is the initial setup with AMD since it needs more power (I may likely get the 380X, but power usage would be same)
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/bTc2YJ
and This is what I plan:
3 120mm fans intake, front

I may either go with the H80i or the H100i (please provide here as well) and this will depend on if I will use [4 140mm(H100i) exhaust from the right(top side) and 1 140mm exhaust Fan in the back] or [2 120mm(H80i) exhaust in back and 2 140mm exhaust on the right(top side)]
I would also modify one of the 3.5" slots on the left side(bottom), and add a 120mm exhaust fan to help the GPUs.

Essentially it would be a negative airflow, but being horizontal, would more evenly spread the air across board and put less pressure on the components.
I live in NYC which means VERY COLD winters and VERY HOT summers. I would be primarily gaming with a 1440p setup.

Any comments, edits, suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

THANKS


----------



## GoldFifty

This might be better.


----------



## Tom B

BCShak,

1. The H100i uses 120mm fans. Not 140s. Either way, there are better options. The Swifttech H220X takes up the same space, cools better, and is expandable if you wanted to water cool the gpus later. You might also want to look at something like the XSPC Raystorm kits.

2. The fan setup looks good except for one thing. I would turn the radiator fans around. As intakes, they pull cooler room air through the rad which will cool the cpu better. Yes, you will be dumping warm air into the case but with the front fans pushing and the rear pulling, that will quickly get sucked out the back.


----------



## Tom B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldFifty*
> 
> This might be better.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good. I'm curious about your hard drives though. Why a pair of 250's and a pair of 1Ts? Seems to me it would have been easier and cheaper to get a 500 and a 2T.


----------



## GoldFifty

I went with a pair of 1Ts because I do not like the look of the openings in the bottom of the case and wanted to hide them. Honestly, that's pretty much it. Those and the vertical drive bays are the only things that I could say are cons with this case, IMO. I currently have them in a RAID1 and am considering some vinyl wrap perhaps to clean them up. I originally got 1 250 because of my budget but that filled quickly so I got another.


----------



## GoldFifty

Also with all the black inside I am having trouble finding good lighting for the case. I would like to stick with white to match the Corsair fans (which look to have more blue in them than the SilverStone strip on top) but am open to any suggestions. Cathode perhaps? Most of the light from the strip I have on top is being blocked by the radiator. I considered moving this to the inside of the front fans but then the RAM would be blocking...


----------



## Tom B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldFifty*
> 
> Also with all the black inside I am having trouble finding good lighting for the case. I would like to stick with white to match the Corsair fans (which look to have more blue in them than the SilverStone strip on top) but am open to any suggestions. Cathode perhaps? Most of the light from the strip I have on top is being blocked by the radiator. I considered moving this to the inside of the front fans but then the RAM would be blocking...


I have this RGB kit which casts a very blue white. I'm considering picking up this kit which is RGBW. It has twice as many LEDs but every 2nd one us white so it should be much less blue.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom B*
> 
> Quick question. If I put a couple of HDDs in the floor mounts and then cover the whole thing with a piece of acrylic, what are the chances of my drives overheating?
> 
> The drives are both WD
> 1T Black for data
> 2T Green for backup
> 
> OS will be on an SSD in the back.


I don't have that set up myself, but I know a couple of guys who did that where they cover the HDD with a piece of acrylic to give the interior a cleaner look. Never heard a complaint about it. Seems the drives are fine even if they are covered.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldFifty*
> 
> This might be better.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Clean build - cables are well tucked in, and a well organized work station


----------



## Tom B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> Just forget them, they are good to live there for eternities.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> I don't have that set up myself, but I know a couple of guys who did that where they cover the HDD with a piece of acrylic to give the interior a cleaner look. Never heard a complaint about it. Seems the drives are fine even if they are covered.


Thanks guys.


----------



## Jasecore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> Now show us the cable compartment, I bet it's not that clean, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise, nice looking build.


----------



## GoldFifty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom B*
> 
> I have this RGB kit which casts a very blue white. I'm considering picking up this kit which is RGBW. It has twice as many LEDs but every 2nd one us white so it should be much less blue.


By my calculations the perimeter of the window is approximately 1.75 meters or 70 inches. Do you have that strip wrapped around a couple times? That seems like it could be hard to fit to me. Do you have pictures?


----------



## GoldFifty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> I don't have that set up myself, but I know a couple of guys who did that where they cover the HDD with a piece of acrylic to give the interior a cleaner look. Never heard a complaint about it. Seems the drives are fine even if they are covered.
> Clean build - cables are well tucked in, and a well organized work station


Thank you. I'm not really worried about them overheating, in part because of the openings on the bottom but the HDDs are an eye sore. I assume the acrylic is a custom job and I don't have any experience working with that material. Then again, I didn't know much about computers before this either so perhaps I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Someone09

Just moved my system over from my 900D to the Air 540. Lovely little case.









Stripped naked:
 

Filled:


In action (without that much bling though because my LED strip didn´t survive the switch):


(I know...the pics arent that good.)

Really liking the case so far. Much easier to build a good looking system in it than in my 900D. But that might be just me.

The only thing so far I really don´t like is the rear fan grill and mount. I mean I do get that Corsair had to make cuts to keep it in the Carbide series and I believe the removabel fan grill might be of use in some situations BUT why no filter on the back?
Even more, none of my filters fit (without modding) which is not really good for a case that is supposed to be optimized for airflow.

But again, that´s only a minor issue. Other than that I really like this thing.
I just wish it would have been released 2 months earlier. Then I wouldn´t even have bothered to get the 900D in the first place.


----------



## Tom B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldFifty*
> 
> By my calculations the perimeter of the window is approximately 1.75 meters or 70 inches. Do you have that strip wrapped around a couple times? That seems like it could be hard to fit to me. Do you have pictures?


You cut it to fit. I have about 9 feet extra.

Mine run starts on the bottom/front/against the window. It runs up to the top and then to the back. It then crosses over to the motherboard tray side and goes back to the front.



It doesn't show well in iPhone pics but it is much brighter than this. I can see everything in it very well.


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom B*
> 
> You cut it to fit. I have about 9 feet extra.
> 
> Mine run starts on the bottom/front/against the window. It runs up to the top and then to the back. It then crosses over to the motherboard tray side and goes back to the front.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't show well in iPhone pics but it is much brighter than this. I can see everything in it very well.


You can also run everything at the front, so that it illuminates the bottom and left part as well. If you start at the top, you can then continue to run it around the top part. Not sure if your length will allow that, though.

On another note, are you using the adhesive the LEDs came with, or did you have to apply some? The adhesive on my strip has started to lose it's effectiveness since I keep removing them and re-installing. Any recommendations how to replace it?


----------



## Tom B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> You can also run everything at the front, so that it illuminates the bottom and left part as well. If you start at the top, you can then continue to run it around the top part. Not sure if your length will allow that, though.
> 
> On another note, are you using the adhesive the LEDs came with, or did you have to apply some? The adhesive on my strip has started to lose it's effectiveness since I keep removing them and re-installing. Any recommendations how to replace it?


I'm still using the adhesive that came with it and every time I open the case, I have to stick it back up in places. I'm considering replacing these with the RGBW ones so I'm not too worried about them staying stuck right now though. If I were, I would probably apply some 3M two-sided tape to it. That stuff sticks really well.


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom B*
> 
> I'm still using the adhesive that came with it and every time I open the case, I have to stick it back up in places. I'm considering replacing these with the RGBW ones so I'm not too worried about them staying stuck right now though. If I were, I would probably apply some 3M two-sided tape to it. That stuff sticks really well.


I heard some people recommend the 3M tapes, as well. If I were to use that, would I have to clean/scrape off the old adhesive? I've seen a lot of dust stuck on it already.


----------



## Tom B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> I heard some people recommend the 3M tapes, as well. If I were to use that, would I have to clean/scrape off the old adhesive? I've seen a lot of dust stuck on it already.


Unless it's really dirty, I expect the tape would hold just fine.

To be honest, if it didn't hold, there's no way I would fight with removing the stock adhesive. I just can't see fighting with it when I can buy a new one for less than $20. Besides, like I said earlier, I've got an extra 9 feet sitting on a shelf.


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom B*
> 
> Unless it's really dirty, I expect the tape would hold just fine.
> 
> To be honest, if it didn't hold, there's no way I would fight with removing the stock adhesive. I just can't see fighting with it when I can buy a new one for less than $20. Besides, like I said earlier, I've got an extra 9 feet sitting on a shelf.


Gotcha. In my case, I'm feeling like a miser and would be loathe to throw my LED strip away, that's why I'm considering fighting it, hahaha.


----------



## Tom B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> I don't have that set up myself, but I know a couple of guys who did that where they cover the HDD with a piece of acrylic to give the interior a cleaner look. Never heard a complaint about it. Seems the drives are fine even if they are covered.


FYI; put it drives under acrylic this morning and so far, temps are good. I've gone from 25-30C up to about 35C.


----------



## Tom B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> Gotcha. In my case, I'm feeling like a miser and would be loathe to throw my LED strip away, that's why I'm considering fighting it, hahaha.


I don't think you'll have to. That 3M stuff will stick to almost anything.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldFifty*
> 
> Thank you. I'm not really worried about them overheating, in part because of the openings on the bottom but the HDDs are an eye sore. I assume the acrylic is a custom job and I don't have any experience working with that material. Then again, I didn't know much about computers before this either so perhaps I'll give it a shot.


I agree, I myself would prefer to have a cover down there. There is a light box and a HDD cover as well available that seems to be very popular among Air540 user. The Coldzero Air540 light box, I personally like, looks really cool and I think its worth checking out. http://www.coldzero.eu/lightboxes/1763-corsair-air540-lightbox.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom B*
> 
> FYI; put it drives under acrylic this morning and so far, temps are good. I've gone from 25-30C up to about 35C.


Awesome! That is very good to know, Tom







Thank you for sharing those results.

Post some pics when you get a chance


----------



## Emmexx

I did a bit of modification to my rig.

I used two of these to hook all my PWM fans to run off my CPU fan header. http://www.amazon.com/Evercool-EC-DF001-Braided-Splitter-Multiple/dp/B009D3KQ54/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1422835387&sr=1-1&keywords=Evercool+Model+EC-DF001


I added fan to blow cool air directly on the PSU. Overkill, maybe, but I like it.


As I have the case sitting on the PSU side, I moved the feet to that side with some 3M stuff.


Added little rubber bumper feet to the HD/bottom side of the case for when I am working on the case and need to set it down. Otherwise, that side is hidden.


Finished cable management of non-window side. SSD is affixed to top of optical drive with 3M magic.


Removed EVGA ACX 2.0 cooler and replaced with Accelero Extreme III. http://www.arctic.ac/us_en/accelero-xtreme-iii.html
Front and back images




Completed re-assembly of window side.


Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## vMax65

Hi all, it's been a while but I have finally watercooled the Gigabyte G1 gaming 970.. still a long way to go as I am having trouble sticking a 240 rad at the top as my 360 rad seems to get in the way with the connectors in the current setup. Looks like I am going to have to cut a bit from the HD cradle at the bottom... Any suggestions?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vMax65*
> 
> Hi all, it's been a while but I have finally watercooled the Gigabyte G1 gaming 970.. still a long way to go as I am having trouble sticking a 240 rad at the top as my 360 rad seems to get in the way with the connectors in the current setup. Looks like I am going to have to cut a bit from the HD cradle at the bottom... Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You are in the same position many of us have been.

You have a few options:

1.Flip rad, move drive to the back, bend/cut the drive tray arm down,add a bottom plate.
2.Flip rad, move front fans to right behind the grill, loose the filter, and you might be able to bend the hose OVER the drive.
3.Get a 120 and call it a day.

None of them are optimal, but unfortunatley that is the situation we are in.

Edit to add:
4. (unconfirmed) If you move the fans to the front and loose the filter, you might not have to flip the rad, but instead get low profile 90s and maybe move the screw holes a bit.
I went for option 1 because the rad I have is so fat that it wouldnt work any other way.


----------



## vMax65

Thanks inedenimadam, I think I will try option one as I have a fairly thin RAD and I want the 240 at the top...Wish me luck as it has been many years since I have had to do any metal work...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You are in the same position many of us have been.
> 
> You have a few options:
> 
> 1.Flip rad, move drive to the back, bend/cut the drive tray arm down,add a bottom plate.
> 2.Flip rad, move front fans to right behind the grill, loose the filter, and you might be able to bend the hose OVER the drive.
> 3.Get a 120 and call it a day.
> 
> None of them are optimal, but unfortunatley that is the situation we are in.
> 
> Edit to add:
> 4. (unconfirmed) If you move the fans to the front and loose the filter, you might not have to flip the rad, but instead get low profile 90s and maybe move the screw holes a bit.
> I went for option 1 because the rad I have is so fat that it wouldnt work any other way.


----------



## tyvar1

I will buy a new case and i will go all in air cooling. I heard this is the case to get. Is that right?


----------



## Tom B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> I will buy a new case and i will go all in air cooling. I heard this is the case to get. Is that right?


It is a very good case for air cooling. By moving the HDD and optical bays, there's nothing between your fans and the parts they need to blow air on.


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom B*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> I will buy a new case and i will go all in air cooling. I heard this is the case to get. Is that right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a very good case for air cooling. By moving the HDD and optical bays, there's nothing between your fans and the parts they need to blow air on.
Click to expand...

sounds great! I think this will be the case i will get.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vMax65*
> 
> Thanks inedenimadam, I think I will try option one as I have a fairly thin RAD and I want the 240 at the top...Wish me luck as it has been many years since I have had to do any metal work...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> You are in the same position many of us have been.
> 
> You have a few options:
> 
> 1.Flip rad, move drive to the back, bend/cut the drive tray arm down,add a bottom plate.
> 2.Flip rad, move front fans to right behind the grill, loose the filter, and you might be able to bend the hose OVER the drive.
> 3.Get a 120 and call it a day.
> 
> None of them are optimal, but unfortunatley that is the situation we are in.
> 
> Edit to add:
> 4. (unconfirmed) If you move the fans to the front and loose the filter, you might not have to flip the rad, but instead get low profile 90s and maybe move the screw holes a bit.
> I went for option 1 because the rad I have is so fat that it wouldnt work any other way.
Click to expand...

No problem. I just took a spare piece of plexi, spray painted it blue and then hammered the drive bays flat.


----------



## KungFuSlug105

Hi 540 fans,

So after a bit of time away I have been working on some mods for another case I have before I turn my attention to my 540.
So far I have just added 5 140mm corsair fans and two 120mm corsair fans for the CPU. Also I have added some M3 di-noc to the back of the case which I am not overly happy with at the moment but I do have some ideas to sort that out.

Over the next few month there will be some modifications the case but not too much that will take away the feature it already has.

I'm doing to keep the casa standard on the outside and focus all the attention on the inside.

Here are few pictures for the time being before I start.


Spoiler: Warning Spoiler!


----------



## KungFuSlug105

This is the next task, SLEEVING.


Spoiler: Warning Spoiler!



[/Spolier]


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungFuSlug105*
> 
> Hi 540 fans,
> 
> So after a bit of time away I have been working on some mods for another case I have before I turn my attention to my 540.
> So far I have just added 5 140mm corsair fans and two 120mm corsair fans for the CPU. Also I have added some M3 di-noc to the back of the case which I am not overly happy with at the moment but I do have some ideas to sort that out.
> 
> Over the next few month there will be some modifications the case but not too much that will take away the feature it already has.
> 
> I'm doing to keep the casa standard on the outside and focus all the attention on the inside.
> 
> Here are few pictures for the time being before I start.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungFuSlug105*
> 
> This is the next task, SLEEVING.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


In the future, please use spoilers for more than a few pictures, and please use the edit button instead of double posting. It just makes things a bit neater.









Overall, it looks like a great starting place! I bet it's going to look awesome when you're done. What's the overall color theme going to be?


----------



## flitschbirne

Hi.

Just some quick pictures of my rig from my mobile phone. If i have the time I will do some decent ones...

  

Intel i5-2500k not overclocked
8GB Ram
Geforce GTX-670 not overclocked
256GB SSD for System and Games
1TB for data

I use a Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 360mm radiator with 3 Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-1 fans. Water reservoir by Monsoon (illuminated). In the winter this does the job quiet well. In the summer water temperature goes up to 40 degrees sometimes. But I don't play that much when it's warm outside.


----------



## KungFuSlug105

Sorry was'nt sure how to do a spoiler, i have edited my post now.

Thanks to Kaneo911 for the little guide on how to do spoilers.

Learn something new everyday









think it going to be orange and graphite but not sure yet.


----------



## Alxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flitschbirne*
> 
> Hi.
> 
> Just some quick pictures of my rig from my mobile phone. If i have the time I will do some decent ones...
> 
> 
> 
> Intel i5-2500k not overclocked
> 8GB Ram
> Geforce GTX-670 not overclocked
> 256GB SSD for System and Games
> 1TB for data
> 
> I use a Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 360mm radiator with 3 Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-1 fans. Water reservoir by Monsoon (illuminated). In the winter this does the job quiet well. In the summer water temperature goes up to 40 degrees sometimes. But I don't play that much when it's warm outside.


sexy!

try catching a 970 so you can re-use your actual block!


----------



## flitschbirne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxz*
> 
> sexy!
> 
> try catching a 970 so you can re-use your actual block!


I'm not sure what you mean


----------



## Alxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flitschbirne*
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean


that if you plan to upgrade you can grab a 970 to replace your 670 and use its waterblock since its compatible with some "reference" 970s


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom B*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> I will buy a new case and i will go all in air cooling. I heard this is the case to get. Is that right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a very good case for air cooling. By moving the HDD and optical bays, there's nothing between your fans and the parts they need to blow air on.
Click to expand...

ordered the case! Also bought the DemciFlex dust filter set


----------



## jameyscott

Updated the owner's list! Let me know if I missed you. I am human after all!


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Updated the owner's list! Let me know if I missed you. I am human after all!


You missed me


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> You missed me


How could I miss you of all people? D:

EDIT: added!


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Soon you may have to add me here too @jameyscott


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Soon you may have to add me here too @jameyscott


You'll have to follow the club rules and add a picture of your rig before I can add you! No special treatment even though you work for Corsair!


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> How could I miss you of all people? D:
> 
> EDIT: added!


Wow, I'm that painful aye


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You'll have to follow the club rules and add a picture of your rig before I can add you! No special treatment even though you work for Corsair!


Somehow I feel his rig is gonna be really cool, given he has access to a lot of cool Corsair products.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> Somehow I feel his rig is gonna be really cool, given he has access to a lot of cool Corsair products.


You should see his last build. When he does a build. He does it right. Like MOTM material right.


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You should see his last build. When he does a build. He does it right. Like MOTM material right.


Wow. Stuff I can only dream of doing, then. I'd love to see what he'd do with an Air 540.


----------



## flitschbirne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxz*
> 
> that if you plan to upgrade you can grab a 970 to replace your 670 and use its waterblock since its compatible with some "reference" 970s


Ah I see. The thing is I am running a Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC. That thing has the reference layout of a GTX 680. This is why I use this sucker...


----------



## MultiDoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Updated the owner's list! Let me know if I missed you. I am human after all!


I believe you have missed me as well







(build pics on my sig)


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MultiDoc*
> 
> I believe you have missed me as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (build pics on my sig)


added!


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> You'll have to follow the club rules and add a picture of your rig before I can add you! No special treatment even though you work for Corsair!


Rules are rules,. Your club, your rules man







and Yes, no special treatment









quick OT: @starjammer - I used to go there in Mandaluyong a lot back in the days. One of my good friends in college lives there


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> ...
> quick OT: @starjammer - I used to go there in Mandaluyong a lot back in the days. One of my good friends in college lives there


lol. Quick OT Reply: Wow, what a small world.







Are you based in Manila as well?


----------



## Mclambo

Yesterday I managed to plug in a usb cable incorrectly in one of the front USB3 ports, without any effort.
The result was probably a short, because the computer shutdown immediately and my blood pressure raised to an unhealth level :-/

Those front USB ports are really low quality, and I have picked up a USB Hub plugged in directly on the mainboard to prevent this from happening again.


----------



## flitschbirne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mclambo*
> 
> Yesterday I managed to plug in a usb cable incorrectly in one of the front USB3 ports, without any effort.
> The result was probably a short, because the computer shutdown immediately and my blood pressure raised to an unhealth level :-/


Man you have to use real force to do that. I hope you didn't kill it...


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

H220-X looking good with the case


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> lol. Quick OT Reply: Wow, what a small world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you based in Manila as well?


I wish, but no, Corsair HQ in California
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mclambo*
> 
> Yesterday I managed to plug in a usb cable incorrectly in one of the front USB3 ports, without any effort.
> The result was probably a short, because the computer shutdown immediately and my blood pressure raised to an unhealth level :-/
> 
> Those front USB ports are really low quality, and I have picked up a USB Hub plugged in directly on the mainboard to prevent this from happening again.


If you were able to plug it with no effort, then some pins on the USB header on the board is probably bent or missing.

Not really sure what you meant by the USB ports being low quality. Could you more specific on that? If here is an issue with the case that we need to be aware, surely I'd like to know about it.


----------



## bulldogsz24

Just finished my first build! Not even in the same league as a lot of you, but I'm pleased. Still tweaking and testing, but for the most part seems to be ok so far!





so do i qualify to be an official club member:thumb:


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bulldogsz24*
> 
> Just finished my first build! Not even in the same league as a lot of you, but I'm pleased. Still tweaking and testing, but for the most part seems to be ok so far!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so do i qualify to be an official club member:thumb:


That is quite well done for a first rig. Nice work!


----------



## Godleigh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bulldogsz24*
> 
> Just finished my first build! Not even in the same league as a lot of you, but I'm pleased. Still tweaking and testing, but for the most part seems to be ok so far!
> 
> so do i qualify to be an official club member:thumb:


Tidy as bro.


----------



## Godleigh

Can you add me as well please? Couple of pics in my Midas build.


----------



## Godleigh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Updated the owner's list! Let me know if I missed you. I am human after all!


Can you add me as well please? Couple of pics in my Midas build.


----------



## flitschbirne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bulldogsz24*
> 
> Just finished my first build!


Very nice indeed. Now some white or grey memory would be perfect.


----------



## aka13

I have finished the cabling and the pipes, only thing missing are the new covers, nevertheless, check'em


----------



## Mclambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> I wish, but no, Corsair HQ in California
> If you were able to plug it with no effort, then some pins on the USB header on the board is probably bent or missing.
> 
> Not really sure what you meant by the USB ports being low quality. Could you more specific on that? If here is an issue with the case that we need to be aware, surely I'd like to know about it.


Hi Josepth,

Well, contributing to my issue might be that I am used to USB ports that are mounted vertically have a 180 degree different orientation; meaning that if you plug in a usb stick, it's topside is facing left.
On the Air-540 they are the other way around, so my initial try with plugging in a USB device is always wrong. This might have worn out the USB ports in the 2 months that I have the case.
Besides that the metal that is used to slide the business end of a usb stick in is very thin, and bends easily.

To restore my case to full glory I probably will replace the front I/O panel, but keep using the hub...


----------



## aka13

Now it is time to show off, check my bad boy out - it is not complete yet, but only the cosmetics are missing now -


----------



## bulldogsz24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flitschbirne*
> 
> Very nice indeed. Now some white or grey memory would be perfect.


Yeah, I had looked at getting some white memory sticks originally, but then decided on the Trident X. I had also thought about just doing it red themed,but realized that it's not like I will be traveling around entering into beauty pagents, you guys will probably be the only ones that ever see it! Haha besides, the Corsair logo turns to red when the temp hits 72*C so that will match! Haha thanks to everyone!


----------



## flitschbirne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> Now it is time to show off, check my bad boy out - it is not complete yet, but only the cosmetics are missing now


Wow. Love those bent tubes. Is there an easy tutorial anywhere online how to do this? I never had the time and motivation to clean up the right chamber with all the cables. Mine looks like a mess. But those 2 chambers are the beauty of that case...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bulldogsz24*
> 
> Haha besides, the Corsair logo turns to red when the temp hits 72*C so that will match! Haha thanks to everyone!


Lol! Let's hope the logo will never turn red then


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flitschbirne*
> 
> Wow. Love those bent tubes. Is there an easy tutorial anywhere online how to do this? I never had the time and motivation to clean up the right chamber with all the cables. Mine looks like a mess. But those 2 chambers are the beauty of that case...
> Lol! Let's hope the logo will never turn red then


Look up primochill Videos, they have multiple videos on bending and measuring, very informative.


----------



## Kaneo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bulldogsz24*
> 
> Yeah, I had looked at getting some white memory sticks originally, but then decided on the Trident X. I had also thought about just doing it red themed,but realized that it's not like I will be traveling around entering into beauty pagents, you guys will probably be the only ones that ever see it! Haha besides, the Corsair logo turns to red when the temp hits 72*C so that will match! Haha thanks to everyone!


you could always manually set it to red so it matches.. unless you like it changing colour with the temp that is


----------



## bulldogsz24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneo911*
> 
> you could always manually set it to red so it matches.. unless you like it changing colour with the temp that is


Yeah, I have it set to white to 68*C, and red at 72*C, that way I told the wife if she ever sees the logo turn to red, shut it down!! Haha she won't be stress testing or benchmarking anything, probably checking Facebook or photo editing. Nothing that should increase it to that temp, so something probably is wrong!


----------



## Kaneo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bulldogsz24*
> 
> Yeah, I have it set to white to 68*C, and red at 72*C, that way I told the wife if she ever sees the logo turn to red, shut it down!! Haha she won't be stress testing or benchmarking anything, probably checking Facebook or photo editing. Nothing that should increase it to that temp, so something probably is wrong!


planning ahead, I like it


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mclambo*
> 
> Hi Josepth,
> 
> Well, contributing to my issue might be that I am used to USB ports that are mounted vertically have a 180 degree different orientation; meaning that if you plug in a usb stick, it's topside is facing left.
> On the Air-540 they are the other way around, so my initial try with plugging in a USB device is always wrong. This might have worn out the USB ports in the 2 months that I have the case.
> Besides that the metal that is used to slide the business end of a usb stick in is very thin, and bends easily.
> 
> To restore my case to full glory I probably will replace the front I/O panel, but keep using the hub...


Hello Mclambo,
This is a very interesting feedback. I'll make sure to keep this in mind.


----------



## Works4me

I just finished my Revised build "FreezAir" :

i cut the front grill with the 120mm and 140mm mounting holes and fitted 2 Silverstone 180mm air penetrators instead with an EK 360 we ( Dual 180mm ) Radiator , i then thought "I need more radiators" ( don't know why , a little voice i guess , i should really check that sometime )

I added another 240mm radiator at the top .....hmmm....maybe one more ?

why waste that 120/140mm vent at the back ? there goes another Alphacool nexxxos st30 120mm radiator .

add a D5 with an aquacomputer Aqualis Reservoir , some EK HD connectors , a few meters of 12/16 Acrylic Tubes and voila !!!

all based on an ASUS X99 Deluxe , 5930K and 2 x MSI GTX 980 Gaming OC

I'd love to be added to the club BTW


----------



## tyvar1

Wow! Awesome build!


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> I just finished my Revised build "FreezAir" :
> ...
> I added another 240mm radiator at the top .....hmmm....maybe one more ?
> 
> why waste that 120/140mm vent at the back ? there goes another Alphacool nexxxos st30 120mm radiator .
> 
> ...


Nice buld.









What fans did you use for the top and back rads?


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> Nice buld.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What fans did you use for the top and back rads?


10x , they are relatively new Silverstone FN123 Slim fans , they push a surprisingly decent amount of air and are almost inaudible , plus they take less space than regular 25mm fans ( they are 15mm )


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> 10x , they are relatively new Silverstone FN123 Slim fans , they push a surprisingly decent amount of air and are almost inaudible , plus they take less space than regular 25mm fans ( they are 15mm )


Thanks.







I'll take a look at those.


----------



## MultiDoc

Final pics of my build, hope you like it (sorry for the bad quality of the pics though)

the bottom cover turned out much better than i ever expected !


----------



## Alxz

Just some photos of my air 540 after adding colour to the liquid












Sorry for the cellphone quality ;_;


----------



## Someone09

Yeah, really nice build. I just love those builds with clean lines.

Just wondering, why did you go with a blue coolant instead of a white one?

EDIT: Also, I am back on air completely now. First time in about 3-3.5 years.


----------



## goodenough88

Finally completed my build with the Air 540 case







it's also my first time watercooling so pretty damn excited with how it all turned out!!


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodenough88*
> 
> Finally completed my build with the Air 540 case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's also my first time watercooling so pretty damn excited with how it all turned out!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very Nice


----------



## tyvar1

Wow! Wicked builds!


----------



## Alxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Yeah, really nice build. I just love those builds with clean lines.
> 
> Just wondering, why did you go with a blue coolant instead of a white one?
> 
> EDIT: Also, I am back on air completely now. First time in about 3-3.5 years.


Woah i've already forgotten the last time i was on air, how it is to switch from water ?









i like blue better for my build, but i'd like to add some white to go pastel


----------



## Someone09

Well, my CPU is only about 5-7°C hotter compared to my H105 which was only about 3°C hotter compared to a full custom loop.

But my custom loop was worth around 600€ (GPU block not included), the H105 was around 120-130€ and my current air cooler was 30€.
So...yeah...I am quite pleased with the results to be honest.


----------



## Somasonic

Wow some seriously nice builds in the last few days







Love the blue coolant, exactly the sort of thing I'd go for if I could afford to water cool (parts here are crazy expensive here).

Cheers.


----------



## tyvar1

How much of the front and rare fans do you see from the window? I will use Noctua fans(brown) and my theme will be white led (ram,GPU and led around the case) and white sleeves PSU cables. Will the brown front and rare fans destroy the theme?


----------



## Godleigh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> How much of the front and rare fans do you see from the window? I will use Noctua fans(brown) and my theme will be white led (ram,GPU and led around the case) and white sleeves PSU cables. Will the brown front and rare fans destroy the theme?


Depends on your view of the window I suppose, however the window is massive so probably will clash with that theme. Have you seen the Noctua industrial fans? black and grey.


----------



## n0nn4h

Working in my Corsair 540 Carbide


----------



## goodenough88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> How much of the front and rare fans do you see from the window? I will use Noctua fans(brown) and my theme will be white led (ram,GPU and led around the case) and white sleeves PSU cables. Will the brown front and rare fans destroy the theme?


You can see most of the fans through the side window. I'm using the Noctua fans as well and they are definitely noticeable through the front grille and the side window.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/official-corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery/9880#post_23516313

I hope that links to my post with my build on the previous page!!


----------



## Tom B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> How much of the front and rare fans do you see from the window? I will use Noctua fans(brown) and my theme will be white led (ram,GPU and led around the case) and white sleeves PSU cables. Will the brown front and rare fans destroy the theme?


I have Noctuas in the front of mine. If you're not water cooling and the only thing there are the fans, they are behind the frame of the window. You can still see them if you lean over though.


----------



## tyvar1

Thanks everyone!








Well I think I will test it anyways and hope for the best


----------



## n0nn4h

It's Done


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0nn4h*
> 
> It's Done


Looking good! I like those switches you have in front too!


----------



## Punter

Moved my current build over to the 540, minus lighting and led fans. Will add a second 140 fan down the bottom when I find a new place to stick the 3.5 hdd. Also used a modified front filter of the nzxt s340 on the bottom and a 140mm demciflex filter on the psu intake. First round at cabling (which is actually red) for the rear - I'm far less obsessed about neat cabling than in my previous case. It is also far more imposing on my desk than my previous case!


----------



## MrMD

Hey,im lookin for some advice i started thread in the water cooling section but i had no reply's.









Im preparing my first to build my first loop in an air 540,what i want is to have tube res mounted in the front compartment so it can be seen via the window.

Ideally i want to mount it Vertically via the cases top 4 vertical cable management grommets somehow(So between front intake fans and the motherboard)With flow going Cpu>res>pump(which would be in back of case)>rad>cpu.

Is this possible? Its hard to tell with the the tube res mounting methods most use.

The res's total height would ideally be around 100-120mm.

Also can i join the club,I love my Cube








Photos kinda bad due to the lens flare of my phone camera







Also need to cable tie the GPU cables a little bit for neatness


----------



## goodenough88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMD*
> 
> Hey,im lookin for some advice i started thread in the water cooling section but i had no reply's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im preparing my first to build my first loop in an air 540,what i want is to have tube res mounted in the front compartment so it can be seen via the window.
> 
> Ideally i want to mount it Vertically via the cases top 4 vertical cable management grommets somehow(So between front intake fans and the motherboard)With flow going Cpu>res>pump(which would be in back of case)>rad>cpu.
> 
> Is this possible? Its hard to tell with the the tube res mounting methods most use.
> 
> The res's total height would ideally be around 100-120mm.
> 
> Also can i join the club,I love my Cube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos kinda bad due to the lens flare of my phone camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also need to cable tie the GPU cables a little bit for neatness


I can't see why you wouldn't be able to fit the res in that location, as long as you can find a way to keep it there.

I'm assuming you will be putting the front fans between the radiator and the front of the case, where the standard fan filter goes??


----------



## ssgtnubb

Here's not a good shot of my system











I picked up a couple of these guys http://www.performance-pcs.com/tfc-xtender-120mm-radiator-shroud-dual-blue-led.html; they are very well made for what they are


----------



## Kaneo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Here's not a good shot of my system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up a couple of these guys http://www.performance-pcs.com/tfc-xtender-120mm-radiator-shroud-dual-blue-led.html; they are very well made for what they are


I really want to swap out my h100i for a H220-x or H240-x but I can't find someone to ship to the uk and its doing my head in.

On another note nice build


----------



## ssgtnubb

Yeah the swifttech kit is in another league entirely.


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Yeah the swifttech kit is in another league entirely.


You didn't swap out the blue color for the green? It would have matched your LED lighting that way.


----------



## ssgtnubb

That lighting is RGB; I change colors out like some change clothes. I really should get a non window case; would save a lot of money lol


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> That lighting is RGB; I change colors out like some change clothes. I really should get a non window case; would save a lot of money lol


Haha, I got myself an RGB LED kit (NZXT Hue) because of the same reason. Though these days I just drift between Blue, or White or Slow RGB transitions.







Sometimes I wish Swiftech found a way to switch LED colors as well in their blocks.


----------



## MrMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodenough88*
> 
> I can't see why you wouldn't be able to fit the res in that location, as long as you can find a way to keep it there.
> 
> I'm assuming you will be putting the front fans between the radiator and the front of the case, where the standard fan filter goes??


Thats the thing,trying to figure out how to actually get one mounted securely there lol,

I would be mounting a 240mm rad at the top of the case and leaving the front 3 intake fans as they are.Once i get a res mounted their i will still have enough access to run a fill pipe into it by removing the top cover of the case,or i can remove the top intakes fan blades and run one through there.

Lookin at this for instance an XSPC photon 170  i think this could work,heres the mounting separate from the res itself

I think the res holders could fit through the gromets,then secure to the backplate behind the mobo tray,if it managed to fit pretty sure it be secure once full attached
Edit: Link to product page http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-254-XS


----------



## MrMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneo911*
> 
> I really want to swap out my h100i for a H220-x or H240-x but I can't find someone to ship to the uk and its doing my head in.
> 
> On another note nice build


http://www.coolerkit.com/shop/swiftech-h220-x-watercooling-3471p.html

From denmark, £130 including shipping to the uk


----------



## Kaneo911

Thanks for that I had looked for days online and hadn't found what I needed. Praise to you my friend


----------



## Alxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMD*
> 
> Thats the thing,trying to figure out how to actually get one mounted securely there lol,
> 
> I would be mounting a 240mm rad at the top of the case and leaving the front 3 intake fans as they are.Once i get a res mounted their i will still have enough access to run a fill pipe into it by removing the top cover of the case,or i can remove the top intakes fan blades and run one through there.
> 
> Lookin at this for instance an XSPC photon 170  i think this could work,heres the mounting separate from the res itself
> 
> I think the res holders could fit through the gromets,then secure to the backplate behind the mobo tray,if it managed to fit pretty sure it be secure once full attached
> Edit: Link to product page http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-254-XS


if it helps. im actually using that 170 even with a ddc pump behind at the front

http://cdn.overclock.net/c/c1/900x900px-LL-c159ff00_IMG_20150207_173935.jpeg

if using the 170 only without a pump, it can be securely attached at the back with thumbscrews


----------



## OptimusSwine

Heres the finished product 540r, Alphacool 240mm ut45 and 120mm ut30, XPSC AX360 at the front, all in push config, abit dissapointed with the temps, compared to my old Loop, but i think it might be bubbles in the loop and i might need another D5 pump to increase overall flow through the rads.


----------



## Rob L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneo911*
> 
> I really want to swap out my h100i for a H220-x or H240-x but I can't find someone to ship to the uk and its doing my head in.
> 
> On another note nice build


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Yeah the swifttech kit is in another league entirely.


Could you tell me the benifits of this over the h100i? Im going to be building the misses a pc soon and could use my h100i in hers if the h240 x has better performance etc..


----------



## Kaneo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob L*
> 
> Could you tell me the benifits of this over the h100i? Im going to be building the misses a pc soon and could use my h100i in hers if the h240 x has better performance etc..


yeah sure.

The swiftech h220/240-x out performs the h100i in temperatures but not only that because it has a inbuilt reservoir and pump you can expand on it and add addition radiators for if/when you what to go for water cooling, and some people say its quieter and has way better build quality.

Heres one thread I was looking at:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/swiftech-h220-x-vs-corsair-h100i.206471/

The only draw back is its meant to be mounted up top but thats not really an issue for most people. Hope this helps


----------



## Rob L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneo911*
> 
> yeah sure.
> 
> The swiftech h220/240-x out performs the h100i in temperatures but not only that because it has a inbuilt reservoir and pump you can expand on it and add addition radiators for if/when you what to go for water cooling, and some people say its quieter and has way better build quality.
> 
> Heres one thread I was looking at:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/swiftech-h220-x-vs-corsair-h100i.206471/
> 
> The only draw back is its meant to be mounted up top but thats not really an issue for most people. Hope this helps


Thanks for your help, i will give this a read, and mounting up top is perfect for me to!


----------



## crawlas

My build is finally done! this is my first casemod attempt and i'm pretty satisfied with the result.
Feedback is welcome!


----------



## ssgtnubb

I like it, like it alot. I'm thinking on ordering one of these panels myself for mine http://www.coldzero.eu/lightboxes/1763-corsair-air540-lightbox.html

I like how clean it looks.


----------



## crawlas

That was my first idea but i dropped it pretty fast because it was to hard/expensive for me. I made a aluminium panel with a white carbon fiber wrap around it to cover the HDD holes.


----------



## Rob L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crawlas*
> 
> 
> 
> My build is finally done! this is my first casemod attempt and i'm pretty satisfied with the result.
> Feedback is welcome!


Sweet/clean looking case well done man:thumb:


----------



## Kaneo911

Agreed very nice


----------



## moosetech

Hello Air 540 owners!

Disgusted with the lack of liquid cooling support in my aged 650D, I ordered the Corsair 540.

Here's what im trying to cram into the case:

XSPC RX240mm (~45mm thick)
XSPC EX360mm (~35mm thick)

I have ordered 3 scythe slipstream fans (at only 12mm thick) for maximizing radiator/fan clearance. It's most likely I will be using them on the inside of the 360mm radiator.

I humbly ask, can i do a push/pull on both radiators with the 540? I know both radiators will fit, and i can definitely do push pull on the top. Is anybody able to confirm the clearance on the front radiator if i were to place 25mm fans outisde and 12mm fans inside?

Overall thickness from the mounting point on the front radiator to the 3x 120mm fans on the back of the radiator should measure at 55mm. Will it bump against the top 240 rad?

Thanks!


----------



## MrMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxz*
> 
> if it helps. im actually using that 170 even with a ddc pump behind at the front
> 
> if using the 170 only without a pump, it can be securely attached at the back with thumbscrews


This is something i considered,but as im not putting my GPU in the loop(for now at least) this would would like rather cluttered for me IMO

Im just considering taking a drill to it and drilling some a couples holes above the top 2 vertical grommets,and some between the top 2 and the middle two.Doing doing this i could definatly mount some standard res holders.

Been looking at 120mm mount brackets to ghetto rig a res,but tbh i have no idea if it would work untill i had all the stuff sitting here ;/
Like this http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-339-BP&groupid=962&catid=2133&subcat=2135 or http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-uni-pump-holder-120mm-fan.html

These should be fine mounted either on the central front intake fan, or straight on the case replaceing said fan i think


----------



## josear33

Hi there people. Regarding the stock corsair 140mm fans.. would be a couple of bequiet pure wings 2 140 good replacement fans? I'm trying to keep as much airflow as possible, while lowering the noise... I know stock fans are 140 AF's, but I find the somewhat noisy...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josear33*
> 
> Hi there people. Regarding the stock corsair 140mm fans.. would be a couple of bequiet pure wings 2 140 good replacement fans? I'm trying to keep as much airflow as possible, while lowering the noise... I know stock fans are 140 AF's, but I find the somewhat noisy...
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I recommend to go with noctua


----------



## MultiDoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> I recommend to go with noctua


+1

I highly doubt you can go wrong with Noctua


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MultiDoc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> I recommend to go with noctua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> I highly doubt you can go wrong with Noctua
Click to expand...

yeah







they are expensive but totally worth it! I will have 6 of them inside my 540!


----------



## josear33

Thanks guys. I've already considered noctuas, as I already have a couple of nf-f12's, and I agree their performance is more than awesome, but they are so damn ugly... Any feedback on the industrial or redux lineups? They look much more pleasing on the eyes, and their specs are nice too, but haven't found much input from end users (and that's actually what I'm looking for).

Thanks a lot everyone!


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moosetech*
> 
> Hello Air 540 owners!
> 
> Disgusted with the lack of liquid cooling support in my aged 650D, I ordered the Corsair 540.
> 
> Here's what im trying to cram into the case:
> 
> XSPC RX240mm (~45mm thick)
> XSPC EX360mm (~35mm thick)
> 
> I have ordered 3 scythe slipstream fans (at only 12mm thick) for maximizing radiator/fan clearance. It's most likely I will be using them on the inside of the 360mm radiator.
> 
> I humbly ask, can i do a push/pull on both radiators with the 540? I know both radiators will fit, and i can definitely do push pull on the top. Is anybody able to confirm the clearance on the front radiator if i were to place 25mm fans outisde and 12mm fans inside?
> 
> Overall thickness from the mounting point on the front radiator to the 3x 120mm fans on the back of the radiator should measure at 55mm. Will it bump against the top 240 rad?
> 
> Thanks!


Given that your 360 rad is only 35mm thick, you can go push pull even if you use the 25mm fans inside. Wouldn't it be a problem though to use different fans for one side of push-pull, since they might have different cfm ratings? Or is this not really a problem? I'm also thinking of doing the same (AP-15 outside, SP120 QE on the inside for looks) but am worried about any side effects of different fans on one push-pull pair.


----------



## moosetech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> Given that your 360 rad is only 35mm thick, you can go push pull even if you use the 25mm fans inside. Wouldn't it be a problem though to use different fans for one side of push-pull, since they might have different cfm ratings? Or is this not really a problem? I'm also thinking of doing the same (AP-15 outside, SP120 QE on the inside for looks) but am worried about any side effects of different fans on one push-pull pair.


It shouldn't affect performance. I can't imagine a scenario where having a weaker set of fans in either push or pull would be worse than having no push/pull at all.

If you're a stickler for matching RPMs/CFM go with PWM or voltage controls individually.


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moosetech*
> 
> It shouldn't affect performance. I can't imagine a scenario where having a weaker set of fans in either push or pull would be worse than having no push/pull at all.
> 
> If you're a stickler for matching RPMs/CFM go with PWM or voltage controls individually.


Actually I'm more concerned with the higher CFM fan affecting the flow of the lower CFM fan. Like, if I have the higher-pressure fan on push, will it cause the pull fan to rotate faster unnaturally, putting stress on the motors? Or does it not matter as long as they are within the same rpms of each other?


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crawlas*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My build is finally done! this is my first casemod attempt and i'm pretty satisfied with the result.
> Feedback is welcome!


Amazingly clean! well done man







Is that a custom made bottom cover?


----------



## tyvar1

Just me who have 140mm rare noctua fan and can't use the top hole for the side panel?


----------



## Tom B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> Just me who have 140mm rare noctua fan and can't use the top hole for the side panel?


It didn't fit with mine either. I believe any 120 will fit but a lot of 140s will not.

On mine, I just left the fan out. With triple 120s blowing air in the front creating positive pressure, and the two 140s blowing through the cpu cooler toward the rear fan hole, I don't think the rear fan will make much difference. The air is going to leave either way.


----------



## Banda

I spray painted the grid gold. Now I want to spray paint the black grill white. Anyone know what kind of white the rest of the case is? I'm thinking to use plasti dip. Anyone have experience with it?

Need also to fixate my fan controller. I can't use the 5,25 quick mounting things, my bitfenix recon is not as long as dvd player.


----------



## Godleigh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> Given that your 360 rad is only 35mm thick, you can go push pull even if you use the 25mm fans inside. Wouldn't it be a problem though to use different fans for one side of push-pull, since they might have different cfm ratings? Or is this not really a problem? I'm also thinking of doing the same (AP-15 outside, SP120 QE on the inside for looks) but am worried about any side effects of different fans on one push-pull pair.


Nah, like the cfm and air flow difference will be negligible in fans this size, you may gain a few points of a decible from choppy air flow but will only increase cooling. Perhaps by 4-5degrees.


----------



## Godleigh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banda*
> 
> I spray painted the grid gold. Now I want to spray paint the black grill white. Anyone know what kind of white the rest of the case is? I'm thinking to use plasti dip. Anyone have experience with it?
> 
> Need also to fixate my fan controller. I can't use the 5,25 quick mounting things, my bitfenix recon is not as long as dvd player.


I'm not your dad, but that looks sick how it is. I don't thing the plastic panels are painted either, I could be wrong. take some color cards from your local paint place and try to get a good match like that. Any good brand acrylic should give you a nice finish if you follow the instructions.


----------



## Nichismo

Almost done with my secondary rig. Still undecided on coolant and storage, along with lighting if any and overall efficiency of plumbing system, in particular the pump.

Waiting for a few minor parts to arrive in the mail.

will get better pictures soon, would love some ideas!


----------



## Sir Beregond

And here is mine!



So what are you guys using to cover up the hard drives at the bottom?


----------



## Rob L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> And here is mine!
> 
> 
> 
> So what are you guys using to cover up the hard drives at the bottom?


http://www.coldzero.eu/midplates/1777-corsair-air-540-midplate-clear-rev2.html

Just ordered a custom backplate for my 980 and came across this that you might like...


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Godleigh*
> 
> Nah, like the cfm and air flow difference will be negligible in fans this size, you may gain a few points of a decible from choppy air flow but will only increase cooling. Perhaps by 4-5degrees.


Thanks.


----------



## Skye12977

Just managed to pick up a second black 540 air from a discount store for 53$


----------



## ErMejo86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punter*
> 
> Moved my current build over to the 540, minus lighting and led fans. Will add a second 140 fan down the bottom when I find a new place to stick the 3.5 hdd. Also used a modified front filter of the nzxt s340 on the bottom and a 140mm demciflex filter on the psu intake. First round at cabling (which is actually red) for the rear - I'm far less obsessed about neat cabling than in my previous case. It is also far more imposing on my desk than my previous case!


Great setup!

PS: Sorry for ot, but what monitor (right) that is ?

Thanks


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom B*
> 
> It didn't fit with mine either. I believe any 120 will fit but a lot of 140s will not.
> 
> On mine, I just left the fan out. With triple 120s blowing air in the front creating positive pressure, and the two 140s blowing through the cpu cooler toward the rear fan hole, I don't think the rear fan will make much difference. The air is going to leave either way.


i see







weird mistake by Corsair :/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> And here is mine!
> 
> 
> 
> So what are you guys using to cover up the hard drives at the bottom?


I am using DEMCifilter dust filter on the bottom


----------



## Punter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErMejo86*
> 
> Great setup!
> 
> PS: Sorry for ot, but what monitor (right) that is ?
> 
> Thanks


It's a Philips 40 inch 4k monitor. Benq 32 inch next to it for size comparison (the 40 is much larger!).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyvar1*
> 
> I am using DEMCifilter dust filter on the bottom


I'm using a modified front filter of a NZXT S340







Corsair really should have made fan mounts optional down the bottom.


----------



## rhino1181

Hi, ive recently built a 240. Im stuck with the vile intel stock fan and want to replace it with a corsair watercooler, my problem is, which is the best one for me to get, will the h100i fit? im using a microatx board and my gpu isnt particularly long (evga 670)


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhino1181*
> 
> Hi, ive recently built a 240. Im stuck with the vile intel stock fan and want to replace it with a corsair watercooler, my problem is, which is the best one for me to get, will the h100i fit? im using a microatx board and my gpu isnt particularly long (evga 670)


I am not sure if you are decided on the H100i, but if you are willing go for the Swiftech H-220x instead. Had my friend try both in his 240, works better. It will fit, but if you have a long card you will have to place it with the reservoir facing the psu chamber instead of the window.

That being said, you're also posting in the wrong forum. For further 240 inquiries you may go to the Air 240 club instead.









*EDIT*

If you think your card is small enough, try installing the H-220x with the reservoir facing the window first. If it doesn't fit then that's when you install it facing away from the window.


----------



## rhino1181

Thankyou hahaa, ill have a look around, cheers for the advice.

and yeah haha, just realized I must have clicked on the wrong one


----------



## OptimusSwine

added a delta 120mm at the back with a foam air filter and 3 foam air filters at the front, performance is almost the same (3930k at 4.7ghz 1.4v, max load linx temps 61c), now i never have to worry about dust getting into the case







, has made life much easier.


----------



## Someone09

Are you planning on putting the GPUs under water, too?


----------



## OptimusSwine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Are you planning on putting the GPUs under water, too?


When i have enough funds, probably in the near future, need to fork out a fair bit to get 3 x 290 gpu blocks, at the moment they are doing fine and i really dont mind the noise, i either game with speakers up really loud, and it give me a sense of realism, e.g being a in a tank, it would be bloody noisy. Thats why im not to fussed really, but the noise of the 5000 rpm delta screams above all the fans put together, even the gentle typhoon 5400rpms.


----------



## Someone09

Ah, ok. Was just wondering why you had put that much radiator space into your system to just cool the CPU.


----------



## OptimusSwine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Ah, ok. Was just wondering why you had put that much radiator space into your system to just cool the CPU.


Wanted to cool down the cpu as much as i can, can reach 4.8-4.9ghz at 1.45volts with ram at cas10 2333mhz with these temps now, before the temps were pushing 75+, but now they barely go above 65 with prime95 or linxs with 25degree ambient, and before it was not prime95 or linxs stable, atleast with that oc temps barely go over 45-50c in bf4, can run everything on ultra 1080p and get constant 145fps, which results in the smoothest gameplay on a 144hz 1ms monitor.


----------



## chaken

This is my Cube.....

- Core i7 5820k OC 4.0 ghz

- Msi x99s sli pro

- 16gb RAM ddr4, Corsair veangance 2666mhz .. OC 3000mhz

- Msi Gtx 970 4gb

- PSU EVGA Supernova 750b2 80+ plus bronce

- 1tb HDD barracuda 7200 rpm

- SSD intel 160gb

- Corsair H105

- Case corsair air 540


----------



## Joossens

Hi Guys,

I finished my build a couple days ago and thought to post it here.

   

What do you all think?
I like the lighting very much but my drive cover with built-in aquaero is a bit bulky, it does a great job hiding cables though 

thanks,
Jo


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joossens*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I finished my build a couple days ago and thought to post it here.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you all think?
> I like the lighting very much but my drive cover with built-in aquaero is a bit bulky, it does a great job hiding cables though
> 
> thanks,
> Jo


Its looks sharp! Love the custom work around the fans on the front and top. I don't think the cover looks bulky at all though. It looks like a great fit for the area. Not only does it cover the cables on the bottom of the mobo, but it always covers all the openings to the rear chamber as well.


----------



## yenclas

Hello,

I'm spanish, sorry by my bad English.

I'm waiting to arrive this awesome case moved from Silvertone FT02.

I go for air (noctua nh-d15) and I need to replace stock fans from case to a good ones and very quiet's.

What fans are the best in terms of performance but most important quiets ? Three of 120 front intake, two 120 top intake and one exhaust 140 on rear ?


----------



## Someone09

My favorites would be Corsairs, bequiet or Noctua. (In that order).


----------



## tyvar1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I'm spanish, sorry by my bad English.
> 
> I'm waiting to arrive this awesome case moved from Silvertone FT02.
> 
> I go for air (noctua nh-d15) and I need to replace stock fans from case to a good ones and very quiet's.
> 
> What fans are the best in terms of performance but most important quiets ? Three of 120 front intake, two 120 top intake and one exhaust 140 on rear ?


Noctua is the best fans you can get. But they are expensive and some people things they are ugly.








Here is my 540 with noctua:


----------



## MultiDoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> What fans are the best in terms of performance but most important quiets ? Three of 120 front intake, two 120 top intake and one exhaust 140 on rear ?


I'd suggest to put 3xNF-F12 as intake in the front, 2xNF-A14 as exhaust on top and 1xNF-A14 as exhaust in the rear. Can't go better than that in terms of both performance and at the same time quietness (I have this exact setup myself apart from the rear where I have an NF-P14)


----------



## yenclas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MultiDoc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> What fans are the best in terms of performance but most important quiets ? Three of 120 front intake, two 120 top intake and one exhaust 140 on rear ?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd suggest to put 3xNF-F12 as intake in the front, 2xNF-A14 as exhaust on top and 1xNF-A14 as exhaust in the rear. Can't go better than that in terms of both performance and at the same time quietness (I have this exact setup myself apart from the rear where I have an NF-P14)
Click to expand...

Thank you very much. NF's are best than Sp120 quiet edition ?


----------



## MultiDoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> Thank you very much. NF's are best than Sp120 quiet edition ?


Yes they are.


----------



## WarGasimXD

Nf are really no better than the sp120 high performance ones, plus corsair looks alot better, NF are a ugly as hell. I had both setups and performance was the same. The sp seem to be more quiet to me. For the same performance between them both its hard to get a good color scheme rolling with NF's


----------



## Someone09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> Thank you very much. NF's are best than Sp120 quiet edition ?


If we compare them specswise I think the NFs are a little better. But they are more expensive and the look is...special.
I personally didn´t like mine when I had them. I found the sound the Noctuas made more annoying (or distracting or whatever you want to call it) than the Corsairs. That´s why noise is subjective.









But don´t get me wrong, Noctua´s push an awful load of air even at low speeds and they are still great fans. Just not my favorites.


----------



## starjammer

If I may weigh in. I know they are quite rare, but if you can find Gentle Typhoons I consider them to be a close second to Noctuas, if not at the same level of performance/noise or even better. Been using those for a while now and they are really good.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> ....
> 
> What fans are the best in terms of performance but most important quiets ? Three of 120 front intake, two 120 top intake and one exhaust 140 on rear ?


Chassis fans (case ventilation):
3 x NF-S12A, front intake
1 x NF-A14 , rear exhaust. (example)

Have a look at this, please.

I use what's shown in my sig-rig.


----------



## yenclas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> ....
> 
> What fans are the best in terms of performance but most important quiets ? Three of 120 front intake, two 120 top intake and one exhaust 140 on rear ?
> 
> 
> 
> Chassis fans (case ventilation):
> 3 x NF-S12A, front intake
> 1 x NF-A14 , rear exhaust. (example)
> 
> Have a look at this, please.
> 
> I use what's shown in my sig-rig.
Click to expand...

And on top ?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> And on top ?


On the top of my chassis, personally, I have mounted my Corsair H110 - four fan setup. I see that you have this Phanteks- PH-TC14PE CPU cooler? Is this correct? I wouldn't place any fan on top or I might place an extra Noctua NF-A14, as "top - exhaust". Before that though I'd check my system's temperatures by running Prime95, latest version, Blend Test - 20 minutes, on stock settings, so after loading optimized defaults, with those 4 fans: 3 front intake, 1 rear exhaust. And then with the extra fan on top. I don't think that you will observe much difference though.


----------



## yenclas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> And on top ?
> 
> 
> 
> On the top of my chassis, personally, I have mounted my Corsair H110 - four fan setup. I see that you have this Phanteks- PH-TC14PE CPU cooler? Is this correct? I wouldn't place any fan on top or I might place an extra Noctua NF-A14, as "top - exhaust". Before that though I'd check my system's temperatures by running Prime95, latest version, Blend Test - 20 minutes, on stock settings, so after loading optimized defaults, with those 4 fans: 3 front intake, 1 rear exhaust. And then with the extra fan on top. I don't think that you will observe much difference though.
Click to expand...

Not, i have now Noctua d15.

I see people in this post with two fans intake on top too.

Thank you very much guys


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> Not, i have now Noctua d15.
> 
> I see people in this post with two fans intake on top too.
> 
> Thank you very much guys


Oh, okay. Please, update your signature if you wish.

I wouldn't suggest top fans as intakes, I suggest them as exhaust, but you can always try it. I suggest you to first try with 3 intakes + 1 rear-exhaust. Then use a spare fan, from a previous computer. Place it on top, as intake and then as exhaust. Run Prime95 and check your system's temperatures using the latest version of HWiNFO64. I don't think that you will observe significant differences, if any.

If you do, get fans for the top of your chassis then. Noctuas, as suggested, or whatever else you wish.


----------



## yenclas

Thank you very much LostParticle


----------



## BanBoo

Intel i7 4790k @ 4,8Ghz
Corsair 8GB
Asus Maximus VII Hero
GTX 780Ti Matrix Platinum @ 1300Mhz
Laing DDC-T1 @ 7v

I want to remove the Corsair 105i and integrate the CPU to the loop. But for now its just fine







!


----------



## yenclas

I search old fans in my house and get:

2 Nidec GT 800 rpm
2 Nidec GT 1850 rpm
1 Thermalright TY 140

What dou you think about take benefit of it tomorrow when i get this case ?

Or the best option is put new Noctuas or new Corsairs SP120 or combine it with my old fans ? I need to be quiet

Thank you very much and sorry by my bad English


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> I search old fans in my house and get:
> 
> 2 Nidec GT 800 rpm
> 2 Nidec GT 1850 rpm
> 1 Thermalright TY 140
> 
> What dou you think about take benefit of it tomorrow when i get this case ?
> 
> Or the best option is put new Noctuas or new Corsairs SP120 or combine it with my old fans ? I need to be quiet
> 
> Thank you very much and sorry by my bad English


My personal opinion:

1) Install your system and test it using the fans that come with the case.

IF you are unhappy, then:
2) IF you can afford them, purchase 4 Noctua fans, as I have suggested you in my previous message. Test again. Example of Noctua fans:
3 x NF-S12A PWM, 1 x NF-A14 PWM.

IF you still want to experiment, then:
3) Place one of those fans you already have - and which I've never heard before- on top, as intake and then as exhaust. Test again. I do not think you will need it.

Hope I've helped.

ps: always test with all case's fans + CPU cooler at full load (100% load).


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> I search old fans in my house and get:
> 
> 2 Nidec GT 800 rpm
> 2 Nidec GT 1850 rpm
> 1 Thermalright TY 140
> 
> What dou you think about take benefit of it tomorrow when i get this case ?
> 
> Or the best option is put new Noctuas or new Corsairs SP120 or combine it with my old fans ? I need to be quiet
> 
> Thank you very much and sorry by my bad English


The Nidec fans are Gentle Typhoons. They will defintely be better than the case fans that come with the 540, and are a close second to Noctua fans in performance and silence. Try them with the 1850rpm at front and everything else in exhaust. Though at some point you might want to replace the 800 rpm ones with stronger fans.


----------



## SortOfGrim

I'd like to join the club!



leak testing. I removed the EL strip (crap)


----------



## DeviousAddict

@SortOfGrim that's a nice clean build there







very cool looking, I love straight tube water cooled builds. I'll be doing myself soon


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I'd like to join the club!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leak testing. I removed the EL strip (crap)


I don't know if I can let you join....


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> @SortOfGrim that's a nice clean build there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very cool looking, I love straight tube water cooled builds. I'll be doing myself soon


Thanx! I hope you're doing your computer too








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I don't know if I can let you join....


Well, to be clear it is a temp setup.The orientation makes it a ..itch to get to the psu area. So I'll be looking at a new case soon. Unless I grab the dremel *edit: no, it will stay.*
And I just found out the 280x isn't recognized by the mobo anymore.. *edit 2: it works again*
















Still nice to be here


----------



## DeviousAddict

Hahaha I meant to say that'll ill be doing 'that' myself soon








As in pipe bending etc lol


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> What fans are the best in terms of performance but most important quiets ? Three of 120 front intake, two 120 top intake and one exhaust 140 on rear ?


It might be a bit late to add my opinion, but I use the Noiseblocker NB eLoop B12-3's for my front intake and rear exhuast. They push a lot of air, and they're super quiet. I only hear a small hum when I ramp them to 100% (which I never really have to do).

I am not sure how they compare to the Noctua's, but they look much better imho.


----------



## yenclas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> It might be a bit late to add my opinion, but I use the Noiseblocker NB eLoop B12-3's for my front intake and rear exhuast. They push a lot of air, and they're super quiet. I only hear a small hum when I ramp them to 100% (which I never really have to do).
> 
> I am not sure how they compare to the Noctua's, but they look much better imho.


Yesterday arrived my case and i'm very happy with it. The best case I had.

The only issue is stock fan's, very loud to me and the noise is bad.

I'm thinking to buy Noiseblocker. 120mm in rear is good ?


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I don't know if I can let you join....


Any chance you could add me as well ? already posted my System project pics and request on page 988


----------



## jameyscott

I'll update the Owner's List in a bit. I've been working on something nice so that you guys can add yourselves.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'll update the Owner's List in a bit. I've been working on something nice so that you guys can add yourselves.


You are the best







+ Rep on that

Air 540 builds never cease to amaze me... so keep them coming guys


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> You are the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + Rep on that
> 
> Air 540 builds never cease to amaze me... so keep them coming guys


How about you hurry up and do one.


----------



## SortOfGrim

btw jameyscott, you forgot to add a sweet sig

Code:



Code:


[center][url=http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/official-corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery/0_50]Official Corsair Carbide Air 540 Owner's Club[/url][/center]


----------



## goldswimmerb

Any one here have advice on replacing the clear side panel with another material such as glass? I cant stand how easily it scratches...


----------



## SortOfGrim

just use plexiglas with double sided tape


----------



## Kaneo911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> You are the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + Rep on that
> 
> Air 540 builds never cease to amaze me... so keep them coming guys


Hi Joseph,

I wondered if you had recieved my reply message as I would like to get my psu sorted asap


----------



## starjammer

Hey guys, has anyone here been able to implement a pressure valve stop fitting in their water cooling loop? I always thought that the valve should be placed on the highest point in the loop (e.g., top rad), but is this the case? Can I also place it anywhere in the loop, like on top of a tube res positioned mid- or low-level in terms of height?


----------



## buzbox

Newbie to the forum. Here's mine. Painted the H80i with VHT Wrinkle paint. Bent up an aluminium plate to support the gtx 970. Need to get another red led fan for the front
.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> Hey guys, has anyone here been able to implement a pressure valve stop fitting in their water cooling loop? I always thought that the valve should be placed on the highest point in the loop (e.g., top rad), but is this the case? Can I also place it anywhere in the loop, like on top of a tube res positioned mid- or low-level in terms of height?


Best to put it on top of the reservoir. I did use it once on top of a rad to get the air out. Only pressed it when the system was turned off because you just can't use it when the system is on, unless you like spilling liquid









Spoiler: sample valve, not a 540


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Best to put it on top of the reservoir. I did use it once on top of a rad to get the air out. Only pressed it when the system was turned off because you just can't use it when the system is on, unless you like spilling liquid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: sample valve, not a 540


Oh. So it doesn't have to be at the highest point, then? Thanks for that!


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> Yesterday arrived my case and i'm very happy with it. The best case I had.
> 
> The only issue is stock fan's, very loud to me and the noise is bad.
> 
> I'm thinking to buy Noiseblocker. 120mm in rear is good ?


The 120 in the back is not an issue. You can get very nice 120's that push a lot of air without making a lot of noise. The only time I have to ramp up the speed in the back is when I am running [email protected], and that's only because I'm running 2 GTX 780s. You should be just fine with a 120. You could get a 140 if you really want, but I do not think it's necessary.

All that being said, if anybody else has any better opinions, please say something. I am a bit biased towards the NB eLoops, so this may not be a fair opinion









Sorry for the late reply!


----------



## doctorgiggles

what kind of LEDs are those on the case.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneo911*
> 
> Hi Joseph,
> 
> I wondered if you had recieved my reply message as I would like to get my psu sorted asap


Yup, I did. I already put in the request. Our customer service will be in contact with you soon.


----------



## Kaneo911

Cheers Joseph, great customer service


----------



## goldswimmerb

Joseph, Ive had corsair send me a replacement side panel 3 times already because they either arrive bent or keep scratching. How long do you take it until customer support starts ignoring me ;P


----------



## dylan43270

I just got my case in yesterday and I am thinking of modding it to cut out the bottom hot swap bays to add 140mm fans to the bottom to fill up all my fan spots and have a positive airflow. Has anyone else done this, or have any tips to make it go as easy as possible?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dylan43270*
> 
> I just got my case in yesterday and I am thinking of modding it to cut out the bottom hot swap bays to add 140mm fans to the bottom to fill up all my fan spots and have a positive airflow. Has anyone else done this, or have any tips to make it go as easy as possible?


I have never modded my Air 540 but back when I purchased it I placed two Noctua NF-A14 PWM fans at the bottom, as intake fans. I just placed them on the top of those bays for the hard drives. I was on AMD FX-8350 back then, and I had the fan setup (both chassis and AIO) shown in my sig-rig. I run Prime95, latest version, Blend test, 75% ram, as we used to do (and were able to do) on AMD. The result? Nothing significant. Almost the same chassis and CPU temperature results, and perhaps even a bit worst -than my current fan setup- if I recall correctly. The reason for this, as they told me, was something like "too much air entering the chassis like crazy and not having enough time and space to get out". They told me that exhausting (the hot air) is probably more important than "blowing as much as you can in there". I'm not a native English speaker but I hope you understand me.

After that I always use a simple 4 fan setup, 3 intakes and one exhaust, with this awesome chassis.


----------



## SortOfGrim

okay, it's redone. Had some issues with the gpu/mobo that made me decide going back to easy air / AIO. And it's only a my beautiful backup rig.
Will mos def add some light in the near future but for now it will remain dark.




Welcome to the jungle!


----------



## GrimDoctor

@SortOfGrim is that a 290x? Nice looking build btw


----------



## SortOfGrim

thank you, doc grim! No, it's the 280X which is still sufficient ..for now.


----------



## dylan43270

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I have never modded my Air 540 but back when I purchased it I placed two Noctua NF-A14 PWM fans at the bottom, as intake fans. I just placed them on the top of those bays for the hard drives. I was on AMD FX-8350 back then, and I had the fan setup (both chassis and AIO) shown in my sig-rig. I run Prime95, latest version, Blend test, 75% ram, as we used to do (and were able to do) on AMD. The result? Nothing significant. Almost the same chassis and CPU temperature results, and perhaps even a bit worst -than my current fan setup- if I recall correctly. The reason for this, as they told me, was something like "too much air entering the chassis like crazy and not having enough time and space to get out". They told me that exhausting (the hot air) is probably more important than "blowing as much as you can in there". I'm not a native English speaker but I hope you understand me.
> 
> After that I always use a simple 4 fan setup, 3 intakes and one exhaust, with this awesome chassis.


Thank you for taking the time to reply to me.

I am planning on running my fans in a lower RPM range for it to be a near silent build, so I do not if that will change physics of there being too much air coming in at a time. I will test with just placing fans on the drive before doing any permanent damage, and see what kind of results I get.

You also provided perfect grammer, so congrats on that as well.


----------



## davcc22

so I just painted the grills red


----------



## DeviousAddict

Latest pictures of my 540


----------



## v1ral

I'm about to build again!!
Corsair 540
MSI Z97 gaming 7
4690k
16gb g.Skill 1600mhz
GTX 970 g1 Gaming
MX100 256 and Seagate 2tb......

I'll post pictures later, just waiting on RAM and PSU.
I got the case for 119.00 at microcenter with a ten dollar MIR, so it came out to 109.00....
Woot excited!!!!


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Latest pictures of my 540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice build! I have the same pump/res combo and I like it a lot. Love the fittings too. I contemplated watercooling my GPU but wasn't sure if the pump could handle it, but I guess it can looking at your build. Only thing is, I have a non-reference card so I don't think I can find a good block for it (XFX R9 280X).


----------



## Alxz

Hi, does anyone knows if this reservoir can be mounted on the 5.25 bays?







http://www.performance-pcs.com/frozenq-lf-reaction-dual-bay-reservoir-blue-helix.html


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> Nice build! I have the same pump/res combo and I like it a lot. Love the fittings too. I contemplated watercooling my GPU but wasn't sure if the pump could handle it, but I guess it can looking at your build. Only thing is, I have a non-reference card so I don't think I can find a good block for it (XFX R9 280X).


Thank you








Yeah the pump can handle two gpu blocks ontop of the cpu. I had 2 of the XFX DD 280xs and there are no full cover blocks, but the EK universal thermosphere can fit and cools great too.
Just need to mount passive vram heatsinks.

Just in case you're interested, the coolant is dark purple, it just doesn't look like it in the pictures








Oh and thats a sapphire-r9-290x-vapor-x 8gb in there.


----------



## Indiegreg

Hey everyone, i just bought this case on friday with my tax returns. So far i really like it. Captures lighting pretty well, great cable management, amazing hot swap HDDs that also save space and look pretty good. I have my WD blue 500GB on the bottom, matching my Crucial Ballistics. Gonna be going for a blue looking build here, Her name is Russia 3. =D

Havent gotten around to updating my build in my sig. But i will.


----------



## woe96

Hey everyone just got this case from the tiger direct plus 3 cougar fan bundle. Will post pictures in a few hours hopefully. But, i was wondering since what would be a good fan layout since i have 4 spare 120mm and the 3 140mm that came with the case. I am thinking 3 120m intake in front and the top and back 140mms as exhaust.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woe96*
> 
> Hey everyone just got this case from the tiger direct plus 3 cougar fan bundle. Will post pictures in a few hours hopefully. But, i was wondering since what would be a good fan layout since i have 4 spare 120mm and the 3 140mm that came with the case. I am thinking 3 120m intake in front and the top and back 140mms as exhaust.


That sounds like a decent plan for fan set up. Might be a wee bit loud but you'll definitely get good air flow through the case


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woe96*
> 
> Hey everyone just got this case from the tiger direct plus 3 cougar fan bundle. Will post pictures in a few hours hopefully. But, i was wondering since what would be a good fan layout since i have 4 spare 120mm and the 3 140mm that came with the case. I am thinking 3 120m intake in front and the top and back 140mms as exhaust.


That creates negative pressure, which will turn the case into a dust magnet. More in than out as a rule of thumb.


----------



## woe96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> That creates negative pressure, which will turn the case into a dust magnet. More in than out as a rule of thumb.


What about flipping the top front 140mm fan as an intake


----------



## Tom B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woe96*
> 
> What about flipping the top front 140mm fan as an intake


You might want to try it without any top fans. With nothing in the way, the fans at the front supply enough air for the cpu cooler.

FWIW, I don't have any exhaust fans in mine. 3x120 front intakes, 2x140 on the Phanteks cooler pointing toward the back, and that's it.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom B*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *woe96*
> 
> What about flipping the top front 140mm fan as an intake
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to try it without any top fans. With nothing in the way, the fans at the front supply enough air for the cpu cooler.
> 
> FWIW, I don't have any exhaust fans in mine. 3x120 front intakes, 2x140 on the Phanteks cooler pointing toward the back, and that's it.
Click to expand...

This is right, even though the situation is different, and I have rads filling the top and bottom, but they are all pointed in, and only a single 140 in the rear as exhaust. There is enough perforation in the back of the case for air to escape, bringing in cool air should be your goal, the hot will find its way out.


----------



## v1ral

Add me to the club..


----------



## jameyscott

I'll be adding everybody to the club later tonight as well as making it easier on future members by letting them add themselves. I just need to take the time to add everyone currently in the list...


----------



## scgt1

Finally got back to mine over the last week or so. I've been dreading sleeving the fan controller and doing the wiring on this build. 14 fans, nzxt hue, two mcp355s, and a revo 1050. The revo and pumps were sleeved from my previous build. Which is what was making me procrastinate finishing this one.

Been leak testing it since last night. Had a slow leak in my gpu loop at the top of my xspc res top where the fill port is. I have an xspc g 1/4 adapter there and a BP fitting leading up to a Y and the fill port in the top of the case. It was leaking where the adapter meets the top of the xspc res top. I may have wished my way with a rubber bottle grip and a pair of pliers. Not the ideal way to tighten a fitting into plastic but it's the only option I had. No room for a drain in the system on the gpu side of things. I mean there is one at the QDC on my external 480mm rad but the tubing goes out the top of the rear panel so draining isn't ideal.









If my whim of tightening doesn't turn out to work I'll have to finagle draining and then put some thread tape on the adapter and try that. If that doesn't work time to order another res top.









Hopefully soon though I'll be able to remove the plastic sheet of the window to see if the photos I posted when I received the case from NCIX back in June '14 are in fact of scratches on the window or just a wrinkle in the protective sheet. Wishing for the later.


----------



## tuplink

Still a work in progress but add me to the club


----------



## ggp759

Hey guys. I have a carbide 540 with a triple rad on the front and a double rad up top blowing air out. At the back there is an exhaust fan. Is this setup missing something like air intake? Is there a better way to set this up? Or am i limited by the case itself? Thanks a lot.


----------



## mytquinn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> Hey guys. I have a carbide 540 with a triple rad on the front and a double rad up top blowing air out. At the back there is an exhaust fan. Is this setup missing something like air intake? Is there a better way to set this up? Or am i limited by the case itself? Thanks a lot.


Both rads should be intake and the rear exhaust. Just my opinion but working well on my setup. There's enough venting in the case that creating positive pressure is the better way to go. I know intake through the rads puts heat in the case, but now your pushing heat from the components through the rads. Intake through the rads should be more efficient.


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mytquinn*
> 
> Both rads should be intake and the rear exhaust. Just my opinion but working well on my setup. There's enough venting in the case that creating positive pressure is the better way to go. I know intake through the rads puts heat in the case, but now your pushing heat from the components through the rads. Intake through the should be more efficient.


I concur with this setup. Also, place filters on your intakes to reduce dust build up in your system, unless you are in a completely dustless room.


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the pump can handle two gpu blocks ontop of the cpu. I had 2 of the XFX DD 280xs and there are no full cover blocks, but the EK universal thermosphere can fit and cools great too.
> Just need to mount passive vram heatsinks.
> 
> Just in case you're interested, the coolant is dark purple, it just doesn't look like it in the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and thats a sapphire-r9-290x-vapor-x 8gb in there.


Hey, thanks so much Devious, I thought all hope was lost to watercool my GPU. I came across EK's website where they discuss the compatibility, but I was a bit confused on what I would need to buy. Do you happen to know if I need the Thermosphere + the "VGA Supremacy"? I just couldn't tell what parts i need to make this work (other than the Thermosphere and the Mounting Plate).

http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/step1_complist?gpu_gpus=1190#DB_inline?height=260&width=530&inline_id=comp_table

I know this is probably a better question for the EK Club or the 280X Club, but any help is appreciated! And I like the color of the liquid, guess it's hard to really show the color in photos, especially with the lighting.


----------



## ggp759

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> I concur with this setup. Also, place filters on your intakes to reduce dust build up in your system, unless you are in a completely dustless room.


Thanks for the advice guys. Sorry for the noob question but can i do that without changing the position of the fans? i mean the fan have to go first and then the rads as opposed to the way they are now?


----------



## Jorj-P

Hello people.... Let me share with you guys my newest creation. Project "narcisa"

Second hand Air 540 case brutally vandalised by its previous owner brought back to life....





I hope you people like it...

Waiting on your opinions..

Worklog here http://www.overclock.net/t/1541294/buildlog-complete-project-narcisa-custom-corsair-air-540


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jorj-P*
> 
> Hello people.... Let me share with you guys my newest creation. Project "narcisa"
> 
> Second hand Air 540 case brutally vandalised by its previous owner brought back to life....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you people like it...
> 
> Waiting on your opinions..
> 
> Worklog here http://www.overclock.net/t/1541294/buildlog-complete-project-narcisa-custom-corsair-air-540












Amazing work dude! That looks great!


----------



## fibra

wow !!!!!!!


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> Hey, thanks so much Devious, I thought all hope was lost to watercool my GPU. I came across EK's website where they discuss the compatibility, but I was a bit confused on what I would need to buy. Do you happen to know if I need the Thermosphere + the "VGA Supremacy"? I just couldn't tell what parts i need to make this work (other than the Thermosphere and the Mounting Plate).


You only need which ever thermosphere you like the look of, plus the Mounting Plate.
The Supremacy is just another block choice. I'm not sure which cools better but the Thermosphere is easier for linking multiple gpus.


----------



## Tom B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> Thanks for the advice guys. Sorry for the noob question but can i do that without changing the position of the fans? i mean the fan have to go first and then the rads as opposed to the way they are now?


Just unscrew them, turn them around, and screw them right back in. They do not need to go on the other side of the rad. They just need to blow the other way.


----------



## Indiegreg

[IMG ALT="Created with Vignette for Android
Filter: None
Frame: No frame
Scene mode: Auto
White balance: Auto
Sensitivity: Auto
Focus distance: Infinity
Metering mode: Auto
Anti-banding: Auto"]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2376448/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggp759*
> 
> 
> Hey guys. I have a carbide 540 with a triple rad on the front and a double rad up top blowing air out. At the back there is an exhaust fan. Is this setup missing something like air intake? Is there a better way to set this up? Or am i limited by the case itself? Thanks a lot.


Do you have a pic of the back? this is the setup I want to use for mine when I get my case. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DaMadOne

Hello all! I just got this case the other day and it may be my favorite case ever. I'm moving my hardware from a HAF 932 that use to sit on the floor. The X99 and 970's setup is only a few months old but I felt I also needed a change in cases with all the new awesome stuff. So now I have the 540 up on the desk with me and I just love looking at it. I had been tired of the huge HAF case for a while. Anyhow, I was surprised to see how many cool builds I saw looking through here. I'm just going to list the gear and then proceed to fire off some water cooling questions. Hope that is ok with you guys.









-PC-
Corsair Carbide Air 540 Case
1x NZXT 2m white sleeved LED's
1x Corsair h100
1x Corsair AF140 fan
5x Corsair SP120 Performance Edition fans (ALL with voltage step downs)
1x Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 1200w PSU
MSI X99S Mpower mother board
Intel i7 [email protected]
16gb (4x4) Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 @ 2666
3x Nvidia "reference" GTX970
2x Samsung EVO 250gb SSD's (1x Linux, 1x Windows)
1x 1tb WD Green

-Battle station-
3x AOC i2757 1080p IPS
Logitec 5.1 surround
daskeyboard pro 4
Roccat KoneXTD

So now for the questions. Ill may ramble on some, but just bear with me.

So, I've got some big HOT hardware when I really start pushing things. The CPU on the h100 is not too bad @ 4ghz. Right now with it about 68-70f in the house the temp while running 12 threads of Small FFT's for 15 minutes results in 62-65c with spikes to 70c with 2 sp120's PE's in push. In real world type use such as cleanly compiling Android with 12 threads it will usually hover around 55-58. So not too bad right now but the summer is going to be a different story though and I wouldn't mind pushing it a little more. Plus it needs to get somewhat noisy to keep it there.

Then there are the 3 GPU's. I usually need to manually set the fans to about 65-75% depending on the game if I want to keep the hottest one from going past 70-72c. That is just NOISY. Luckily I can usually drown it out just enough with the surround sound when I don't want to play with the volume really cranked. With me setting the fans the bottom card will usually be around 50-53c, the middle 60-65c and the top card will hit 70-72c usually. If I let them handle their own fan speeds they just get noisy anyways and they run far hotter.

So I knew when I picked up this case I was going to finally do the full custom loop I've been wanting to do. Having never done one, or ever hand any kinds of hands on with a PC that was fully water cooled, I of course have some questions.

First of all it is really damn quiet as it is when just doing normal tasks in both Linux and Windows as I have full software control of all of the fans. Usually the rear AF140 and all 3 front sp120's are completely stopped. They don't even turn on unless the the MB hits 38c. ("idling" at 31c right now) I hear the h100 pump more than anything right now. So I have no doubt ill be able to keep it quiet with some radiators while doing normal tasks. I'll rarely if ever be doing anything extremely CPU intensive and GPU intensive at the same time. So what I have landed on right now is an Alphacool XT45 360 up front and and XT45 240 up top. I've seen people stuff UT60's in here but I think I'll be happier aesthetically with the bit of spacing left by XT45's and I'm not looking for MAXIMUM low temps either. This setup should suffice I would think. If I can keep the CPU from passing 50c under load "by itself" and the gpu's around 60-65 under load with a "gaming CPU load" with mid-ish range fan speed I will be thrilled.

I have tubing layouts planned to run Pump/Res -> CPU -> 240 Rad -> GPU's -> 360 Rad -> back to Pump/Res (Rad between CPU and GPUS), . then also from Pump/Res -> 240 Rad -> CPU -> GPU's -> 360 Rad -> back to pump (CPU and GPU together). Will probably try out both layouts with just distilled water for a few hours each just to see if either is more beneficial. I would rather run the 2nd example as it results in less tubing and is the cleaner layout IMO. It seems many people run it that way with 1 or 2 GPU's.

-Water cooling-
Alphacool XT45 360 Rad
Alphacool XT45 240 Rad
EK-XRES 100 D5 PWM pump
EK-Supremacy Evo CPU waterblock (Nickel/Acetal)
EK-FC980 water block (Nickel/Acetal)
EK-FC Terminal Triple Serial (Acetal SLI water bridge)
Crystal Clear Primoflex Advanced LRT 7/16x5/8
Mayhems Pastel in Sunset Yellow
Various EK-ACF and EK-AF fittings.

I know there's some seasoned water coolers around here, So does this seem reasonable for a "middle of the road" noise/performance custom loop? I'm open to suggestions on the parallel vs serial multi gpu setup too. From my understanding parallel is the better way to go if you have the pump power? Would the single D5 pump be enough?

Crappy cell phone pic, mostly done (pre water cooling). Nice Nvidia SLI bridge is OTW and I need to make and sleeve the extensions for the GPU PCIE power plugs.


----------



## DeviousAddict

@DaMadOne
Ive got mine set up as Pump-rad-cpu-gpu-pump
Soon to be squeezing a 2nd rad after the gpu though.
My temps rarely go above 40c on my cpu and around 65c on my gpu.
I have the fans pulling cool air in and over my rad as well as 2 140s as intakes on the front of my case


----------



## starjammer

Has anyone considered the upcoming Thermaltake Riing fans for their cases? What do you think of them vs Corsair SP120s in the looks department?


----------



## Tom B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> Has anyone considered the upcoming Thermaltake Riing fans for their cases? What do you think of them vs Corsair SP120s in the looks department?


On looks alone, I like them... a lot, but I'm waiting to see what the reviewers say.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> Has anyone considered the upcoming Thermaltake Riing fans for their cases? What do you think of them vs Corsair SP120s in the looks department?


If I ever buy new fans it's most likely going to be EK's Vardar F2 and some paint cans


----------



## pathfindercod

The new EK fans are the end all of fans. They will be replacing all my corsair fans in my current build, if not they for sure will be in my next... These corsair fans look nice but a pain the arse to control when you have 20 of them in a case.


----------



## Nichismo

Darn near finished with my lil Sidekick carbide 540 build. Probably going to be selling it on Ebay, with a couple options to make a few small changes.

Needs backplates and lighting.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaMadOne*


Very nice, but holy moly how do those cards breath?


----------



## DaMadOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> @DaMadOne
> Ive got mine set up as Pump-rad-cpu-gpu-pump
> Soon to be squeezing a 2nd rad after the gpu though.
> My temps rarely go above 40c on my cpu and around 65c on my gpu.
> I have the fans pulling cool air in and over my rad as well as 2 140s as intakes on the front of my case


Thanks for the input. I just hope I can keep 3 GPU's "cool" in there with much less noise than it takes now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Very nice, but holy moly how do those cards breath?


Thanks! They are open on both ends so with them stacked like that I'm sure they get most of their air from the back.


----------



## DeviousAddict

@DaMadOne well your primary gpu will always be the hotter one so you could have a pump-CPU-pri GPU-rad-GPU-GPU-Large rad-rez-pump
Who says all 3 gpus need to be linked in tandem when it comes to watercooling


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> @DaMadOne well your *primary gpu will always be the hotter one* so you could have a pump-CPU-pri GPU-rad-GPU-GPU-Large rad-rez-pump
> Who says all 3 gpus need to be linked in tandem when it comes to watercooling


In the case of air cooling, yes

In water cooling, it actually depends on if you are going serial versus parallel.

My second card is actually a bit hotter in my system, but that's also due to it having a higher stock voltage.


----------



## DaMadOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> @DaMadOne well your primary gpu will always be the hotter one so you could have a pump-CPU-pri GPU-rad-GPU-GPU-Large rad-rez-pump
> Who says all 3 gpus need to be linked in tandem when it comes to watercooling


I get what you're saying but it just seems impractical(more tube, more fittings, etc), especially in this case. I would like to run the GPU's in parallel, but I'm not certain 1 D5 pump will be enough for it. "on paper" it seems ok from what I've gathered, but again, I have no real world experience here. The GPU temps will certainly be much more uniform in parallel.

I think the conclusion that I have come to at this point is that I'm going to get the two Alphacool XT45 rads and try both loop setups (cpu-gpu-rad and cpu-rad-gpu-rad) and I may even buy both the serial and parallel SLI blocks (they are "cheap") and run a bunch of tests to determine what is the best for me. If parallel shows signs of being an advantage, but I need more pressure, then there is certainly space in the "back chamber" of the case to accommodate 2 pumps.

It's not like the setup I currently have chosen is going to explode... so if it doesn't perform quite as well as I would like then I can always also add a 140 rad on the back of the case or get creative with another 240 or 360 rad on the bottom of the case if I feel I need a bit more. So the initial "design" will work and hopefully really well.. but if not I can add later. I'm at over $900 just with what I have planned now.. so If I have to improve on it after the first try then I will (after recovering from paying for it lol). It may be a few months before I get to this, but I will certainly obtain as much data from it as I can in my tests and pass it along.

I'm also sub'd to this thread and it is now on my daily "list of **** to keep up with" and I'm more than happy to take any input/feedback I can get.

I've been setting up my OCN profile. Here is a shot of my whole battle station. Sorry for the potato quality, I'm just using my phone. Once I get done with everything I'm going to have my buddies wife come and do a decent photoshoot. She has an amazing DSLR.



*EDIT haha the monitors are a bit crooked... been shifting too many things lately


----------



## jameyscott

Hey guys... Guess what?

*You guys can now add yourself to the Owner's List!!!!!!*

Link

It's also added to the OP. I plan to spend this extra time on my hands by updating the OP a lot more. (and because I've also taken over the Hydro Series Club....







)


----------



## DaMadOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Hey guys... Guess what?
> 
> *You guys can now add yourself to the Owner's List!!!!!!*
> 
> Link
> 
> It's also added to the OP. I plan to spend this extra time on my hands by updating the OP a lot more. (and because I've also taken over the Hydro Series Club....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Sweet! I'm going to hold off adding myself until I'm done with mine in its current non custom loop state though. I never knew I could LOVE a case until now


----------



## jameyscott

I'm also going to leave it up to you guys to edit in your information such as cse color, CPU cooling etc over 500 members would be a lot more information to add..


----------



## DaMadOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> In the case of air cooling, yes
> 
> In water cooling, it actually depends on if you are going serial versus parallel.
> 
> My second card is actually a bit hotter in my system, but that's also due to it having a higher stock voltage.


Are you running series or parallel?

From what I've gathered I really want to run parallel with as many GPU's as I have. Happen to know how much pressure/flow I will need to manage 3 GPU's??

EDIT* nm, I just looked at your build pics and it looks like you're running air.. unless you have experience, in which case "hit me with the facts"


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaMadOne*
> 
> Are you running series or parallel?
> 
> From what I've gathered I really want to run parallel with as many GPU's as I have. Happen to know how much pressure/flow I will need to manage 3 GPU's??
> 
> EDIT* nm, I just looked at your build pics and it looks like you're running air.. unless you have experience, in which case "hit me with the facts"


Funny you should mention that. I plan on putting up a EVGA 780 SC Blower up on the market for trade + cash for a 780 Classified.... I do plan on going Tri-SLI if that works out.









As far as flow goes, I think a single D5 pump should be more than capable of handling three cards and a CPU. I plan on getting a second pump in the future either way though. I need the redundancy since I work from home and can't afford to have a system down for very long.

Oh, I'm not running on air. I have dual 780 Classifieds and a 3930k with UT60 240 and 360.




Though, once I do go tri-SLI I'll be upgrading to the 900D. Not because this case can't handle tri SLI. It easily can with 240 on the bottom, 360 in the front, and 240 up top. I just happen to snag a 900D on a great deal and ended up deciding I'd rather go massive overkill on radiator space and run some SP120QEs at like 300 RPM, lol.

Nice thing about though, is that I'll finally have the time to make my Air 540 the way I originally intended it to be. Though, at this time, I won't have a build to put in it.


----------



## DaMadOne

HAHA! I've already been "BIG" and I want to get things as small as I can get. I can completely understand wanting silent, i am also not delusional that I am going to have to have some noise in this case with what I have. I'm currently at "90% noise" If can get to 40-50% with the minimal (for my setup) fan noise then I will be STOKED!. 3x 970 running at 75% sound like a jet seconds before take off


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaMadOne*
> 
> HAHA! I've already been "BIG" and I want to get things as small as I can get. I can completely understand wanting silent, i am also not delusional that I am going to have to have some noise in this case with what I have. I'm currently at "90% noise" If can get to 40-50% with the minimal (for my setup) fan noise then I will be STOKED!. 3x 970 running at 75% sound like a jet seconds before take off


I've always wanted to go big. I've been thinking about doing a monster build in the Air 240, but things cost money.


----------



## DaMadOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> but things cost money.


I hear that!!


----------



## DaMadOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nichismo*
> 
> Darn near finished with my lil Sidekick carbide 540 build. Probably going to be selling it on Ebay, with a couple options to make a few small changes.


Looks awesome to me!


----------



## skullen

Got my 540 today,build starts at the weekend


----------



## Indiegreg

Here is my build right now. =D


----------



## v1ral

Question:
I want to buy a h220x but none are available, and ppcs has the h240x. Anyone with the air 540 have a h240x installed have measurements with it installed, with the notion of expanding? I know some have had issues installing a 280 radiator up top while using a 360 in the front?


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Question:
> I want to buy a h220x but none are available, and ppcs has the h240x. Anyone with the air 540 have a h240x installed have measurements with it installed, with the notion of expanding? I know some have had issues installing a 280 radiator up top while using a 360 in the front?


You can probably ask this person on pcpartpicker: http://pcpartpicker.com/b/GLd6Mp


----------



## jameyscott

I have a friend who is thinking about making a desk for PC enthusiasts/gamers and he needs some info for a business plan. Would you guys mind helping him out? If so, please fill out this survey, we'd both really appreciate it!

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/bstations


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkansaswoman22*
> 
> You can probably ask this person on pcpartpicker: http://pcpartpicker.com/b/GLd6Mp


Thanks for the link, from the pictures it looks like I can put a mcr320xp at the front, but with fans mounted outside the case.


----------



## DaMadOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I have a friend who is thinking about making a desk for PC enthusiasts/gamers and he needs some info for a business plan. Would you guys mind helping him out? If so, please fill out this survey, we'd both really appreciate it!
> https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/bstations


Done.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I have a friend who is thinking about making a desk for PC enthusiasts/gamers and he needs some info for a business plan. Would you guys mind helping him out? If so, please fill out this survey, we'd both really appreciate it!
> https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/bstations


Done.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I have a friend who is thinking about making a desk for PC enthusiasts/gamers and he needs some info for a business plan. Would you guys mind helping him out? If so, please fill out this survey, we'd both really appreciate it!
> https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/bstations


Done


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Thanks for the link, from the pictures it looks like I can put a mcr320xp at the front, but with fans mounted outside the case.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaMadOne*
> 
> Done.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> Done.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Done


Thanks guys! :thumb:


----------



## Banda

Replaced my blue phanteks cpu cooler for a gold one. And spary painted the front.

Next step cover the hhd and maybe spray paint the inside


----------



## Braddock

Just finished


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Braddock*
> 
> Just finished


This looks very cool but can someone explain to me how it would work? To me it looks like the fluid would just flow past the GPU with very little, if any coolant being pushed through it.

Cheers.


----------



## xwarxlordx

Finally finished my AIR 540


----------



## DaMadOne

Awesome build pics guys/gals!

I like your external rad setup Braddock, I've thought about doing that myself. I love the open look of these cases and shoving 45-60mm rads in there sort of kills it. My cube sits on my desk and I can't figure out where the hell I would put the rad. I've considered the side of the desk using some sort of standoff, but I dunno. I'm probably 6 months away from having saved the money to do it anyways, so hopefully I have it figured out by then.

On a side note, the sweet Nvidia 3way SLI bridge was delivered Friday to replace the ugly Asus circuit board one as seen in my last pics. It is sooo much better looking. Will need to mod it to black and yellow once I get some EK blocks on my GPUs.


----------



## Braddock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> This looks very cool but can someone explain to me how it would work? To me it looks like the fluid would just flow past the GPU with very little, if any coolant being pushed through it.
> 
> Cheers.


At first, i am no native speaker. So i think i am not able to explain it very well.
But the water divides because of the different drag(?)
The most of the liquid goes straight to the CPU block. A smaler amount of water wents through the GPU Block.
In fact the Temperature of the GPU is a Little bit higher but in my System it is only 1k. And i have to watch carefully that the gpu Block doesn't get cloged. because the flow rate wouldn't Change if it does.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaMadOne*
> 
> Awesome build pics guys/gals!
> 
> I like your external rad setup Braddock, I've thought about doing that myself. I love the open look of these cases and shoving 45-60mm rads in there sort of kills it. My cube sits on my desk and I can't figure out where the hell I would put the rad. I've considered the side of the desk using some sort of standoff, but I dunno. I'm probably 6 months away from having saved the money to do it anyways, so hopefully I have it figured out by then.


In fact you can put it everywhere you want. The next step for me is buying a small tabel that barely fits to the rad. the the cube stands on the table and the rad is mounted under the table. Out of sight.

Edit:
Here i got a better total view. The flexlight is the old one from the other case and i only tried to fit it in the new case for the Picture.
I will Change the light when the new one arrives.


----------



## RoNNeRT

Great cases!

How good are the stock AF-140 intake fans on this case? Since they're only inches away from the motherboard, would it be better to replace them with high static pressure fans? If so, what would be good fans for that kind of job? Sorry if this has been asked before. I've been doing a ton of research on this and it seems like a really difficult decision between all the fans on the market.


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoNNeRT*
> 
> Great cases!
> 
> How good are the stock AF-140 intake fans on this case? Since they're only inches away from the motherboard, would it be better to replace them with high static pressure fans? If so, what would be good fans for that kind of job? Sorry if this has been asked before. I've been doing a ton of research on this and it seems like a really difficult decision between all the fans on the market.


The AF140 does fine on the exhaust since the wire fan grill doesn't put up much resistance. But, up front the fan filter seems to kill a lot of the air flow with low static pressure fans.

Personally, I've got 3x Corsair SP120's up front and they do an excellent job keeping things cool and forcing out hot air.


----------



## alepolo101

Do you think I could fit a 240mm 64mm rad on the top and a 360mm 64mm rad in the front? Of course the fans in the front would be in between the grill and the chassis.


----------



## [L]ummy

I'm going to be adding my corsair 540 build picture here soon. I have one quick question: has anyone successfully used the CM Nepton 280l liquid cooler kit on the top area of the case in push/pull configuration using 140mm fans. If yes, what 140mm fans were used in push/pull configuration? Thanks! Good looking Corsair 540 builds here.


----------



## DaMadOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alepolo101*
> 
> Do you think I could fit a 240mm 64mm rad on the top and a 360mm 64mm rad in the front? Of course the fans in the front would be in between the grill and the chassis.


From what I can tell from pics I have seen in this thread it seems that 60mm is the biggest you are going to get up front, though you should be able to put the 64mm rad up top. Remember though that the 60mm rad on top semi-blocks the top portion of the front 60mm rad so 64mm will block even more. May not really be a big deal though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[L]ummy*
> 
> I'm going to be adding my corsair 540 build picture here soon. I have one quick question: has anyone successfully used the CM Nepton 280l liquid cooler kit on the top area of the case in push/pull configuration using 140mm fans. If yes, what 140mm fans were used in push/pull configuration? Thanks! Good looking Corsair 540 builds here.


I am going to say that I doubt it, but I also have not tried. I'm just going off my h100 which is 240 not a 280. Push or pull yes. Push+Pull and your VRM's and or CPU power connectors will likely be in the way.


----------



## alepolo101

I have talked to someone and it does in fact fit in the front as long as I file back the top fan holes a few mm. I was mostly worried it wouldn't fit in the top and would collide with my RAM.


----------



## [L]ummy

Well that sucks.







I guess I'll have to stick with two 140's for the that cooler for the top. Thank you!


----------



## jameyscott

That's in the OP.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

The last couple of pages have some serious 540 builds.... keep them coming guys, they all look amazing


----------



## RoNNeRT

What 120mm fans would you guys recommend for triple front intake? I've been really torn between the Coolermaster Jetflo 120's or some good ol Gentle Typhoon AP-15s to match the two I already have in P/P config on my cpu heatsink.


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoNNeRT*
> 
> What 120mm fans would you guys recommend for triple front intake? I've been really torn between the Coolermaster Jetflo 120's or some good ol Gentle Typhoon AP-15s to match the two I already have in P/P config on my cpu heatsink.


AP-15s, definitely.


----------



## The LAN Man

my build will be updated this weekend assuming all of my WC supplies get here this weekend. International shipping sucks


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The LAN Man*
> 
> my build will be updated this weekend assuming all of my WC supplies get here this weekend. International shipping sucks


'bout time!

Seriously, that water cooling is going to make you sooooo much more elite...get those lightnings running nice and chilly for the graphical monster that is D3!

/teasing.

Hope you get your stuff, the 540 is a joy to work in if you are lazy with cables and tubes.


----------



## DaMadOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Hope you get your stuff, the 540 is a joy to work in if you are lazy with cables and tubes.


LOL, SURE IS! I'll never show anyone the PSU/back chamber in mine!


----------



## skinnymanmusic

Hey Guys, I'm a new 540 owner, and I've started a build log. Presently, it's an AIO Swiftech that I plan on expanding on. I've already swapped out the fans and plan on documenting the journey. I'm not a crazy modder =( so don't expect anything wildly amazing, but I wouldn't mind some general feedback/advice, etc on the build log.

Here's a pic of where I'm at and a link to the build log below.

Skinny-G Build Log

I've seen some pretty sick/crazy builds in here so far. Wish I had an ounce of some of that talent! Very inspiring though....


----------



## skinnymanmusic

Don't know if you've already gotten your answer. But I'll give you the exact measurements later.


----------



## Darknessrise13

Anyone with this case have any ideas on how to reduce the noise from the air going through the front intake? My fans are perfectly silent until I put the front panel back on...

Edit: It seems the noise only happens when the side panel is on as well, the fan noise coming back out the front? Not sure... I'm a quiet freak and it's annoying me! PS, pictures of build being added in rigbuilder! Replacement corsair pci covers are on the ups truck, eta tomorrow. Waiting on replacement HDD trays to come back in stock. Second hand sucks.


----------



## domoaligato

I currently have two radiators, a black ice stealth xflow 240 and 360 xflow in a nzxt phantom and really want to switch to this case.
Can anyone tell me if my rads with fit properly?
I am using bitspower rotary compression fittings it that helps at all...

http://www.hwlabs.com/products/black-ice-gt-stealth/gts-240-xflow
and
http://www.hwlabs.com/products/black-ice-gt-stealth/gts-360-xflow

they are in push pull with corsair sp120 fans.


----------



## ironsky

Hey first post here. Just started my build and it's all just a temporary jerry rig for now. I want to go full water cooling from here and I was thinking about what size radiators. 240 up top and 360 on the front, possibly with a 120 in the back. The Asus boards tend to have less clearance cuz of all the plastic parts.... I plan to pump and reservoir in the PSU side


----------



## domoaligato

if you remove the 140 fan and use a 120 rad it should give you plenty of clearance.


----------



## skinnymanmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domoaligato*
> 
> I currently have two radiators, a black ice stealth xflow 240 and 360 xflow in a nzxt phantom and really want to switch to this case.
> Can anyone tell me if my rads with fit properly?
> I am using bitspower rotary compression fittings it that helps at all...
> 
> http://www.hwlabs.com/products/black-ice-gt-stealth/gts-240-xflow
> and
> http://www.hwlabs.com/products/black-ice-gt-stealth/gts-360-xflow
> 
> they are in push pull with corsair sp120 fans.


To answer your question, here are some estimated measurements to help you out.
From the end of my top mounted radiator to the back of my front mounted fan measures 0.8in which is app. 20.32 mm.
Here's a picture to get a better idea:


The thickness of your radiator is 29.60. So it will not fit inside the case with the fans.


Also, for comparison purposes, my top mounted radiator length is:


While your top mounted radiator would be:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Thanks for the link, from the pictures it looks like I can put a mcr320xp at the front, but with fans mounted outside the case.


Yes, you can mount the radiator on the inside. As you can see from the measurements above, against the measurements below:


As for your mounting the fans outside of the regular mounting slot, that too is possible, as I've gone ahead and tested it for you =]. There's even a slot to run the fan cables back into the case w/o intereference. Just need to make sure your cables are long enough. Here's a couple photos for proof of your concept:
 

EDIT: Almost forgot! For anyone wondering, nope! EKWBs won't fit sandwiched between the H240-X AT ALL!!!


----------



## ironsky

delete


----------



## domoaligato

So are you saying that the front 360 would not fit at all?
or it would only fit with fans outside the case in a pull only setup?

black ice 133mm width vs 128mm width on the swifttech is this preventing my radiator from fitting at all?


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domoaligato*
> 
> So are you saying that the front 360 would not fit at all?
> or it would only fit with fans outside the case in a pull only setup?
> 
> black ice 133mm width vs 128mm width on the swifttech is this preventing my radiator from fitting at all?


It depends on what radiator your planning to use and also what fans you want along with what gpu your installing. You will also more then likely loose the front hd location due to fittings being in the way.

I had a XSPC RX360 V2 from my old build that wouldn't fit. The tanks on the end were too tall so it pushed the holes off from the ones in the case. I then went with a UT60 instead which if you want to install a rad or fans up top in both slots you have to mount the rad with the ports at the bottom of the case because they just won't fit. I'm of course running a thick radiator so my fans had to be installed outside the case between the case and front grill. Thus you can't use the filter if you install fans on the outside of the case.

I have about an 1.25 inches between my gpu (r9 290X with full cover block and backplate w/ reinforcer)and the radiator fins. I could install a pull 120mm on the top and bottom locations of my 360 rad but it won't clear the gpu on the center. Again using one of the thickest radiators out there. I need to take pictures of mine tomorrow and post them up. It's been done for about a week now.

Temps at idle just sitting in windows are: 23C 28C 23C 24C. Tripple SP120 HP with the voltage reducers installed and running through a Akust fan controller with them on minimum speed. I haven't really gamed yet to see what the max temps are under gaming and if I need to tweak the fan speed for that purpose or not. So far very happy with the audio of my config and the performance from what I have done with it. (About 30 minutes in Titanfall for the first time ever after installing the FREE Season Pass from Origin.)

That's the only game time I've had on it so far unfortunately. Just been busy getting all my spare stuff together to sell and reloading and cleaning up my fiancees powermac g5 to sell that she hasn't used in 8 years that's just been sitting on her side of the office.


----------



## domoaligato

my rads are 30 mm thick and I trying to figure out if I could put the rad @ 30mm with corsair sp120 25mm = 55mm in the case in the front with the other 25 mm sp120's outside the case completing the push pull config.

with bitspower rotary compression fittings in the corners of the rads I am unsure if they will fit.
You stated that they did not fit with your 60 mm rad when it was in the top orientation. do you happen to remember how close it was to fitting? would the extra 25-30mm that I would have be enough?


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domoaligato*
> 
> my rads are 30 mm thick and I trying to figure out if I could put the rad @ 30mm with corsair sp120 25mm = 55mm in the case in the front with the other 25 mm sp120's outside the case completing the push pull config.
> 
> with bitspower rotary compression fittings in the corners of the rads I am unsure if they will fit.
> You stated that they did not fit with your 60 mm rad when it was in the top orientation. do you happen to remember how close it was to fitting? would the extra 25-30mm that I would have be enough?


It would probably be pretty tight for getting hose on the fittings I would thing and getting the fittings clamped down against the hose. (Lack of space to screw it down) Do you have a store locally to you that sells the 540 Air and have it on display to look at? I would say mock up a radiator out of cardboard and take it up to the store and see what king of space you would have. Have a phillips handy to remove the pre installed 140mm fans in the front so you can see the actual amount of space you would have.

I made several trips up to Frys Electronics while I was awaiting my case to come in from NCIX. I wish I would have fit the RX360 in there better though so I would have noticed the screw holes didn't line up with the radiator fully inside the case. I could have went ahead and ordered the UT60 while I was waiting on the case to arrive. Next bet is to search for Corsair 540 air then what ever radiator your looking at installing via google. Fact is you will probably turn up some build log results or photos to be able to see what others have been able to do. I know I did alot of that. If your running more then one pump and not a bay pump along with 5/8 OD tubing you tend to run out of space in the psu area of the 540. That is with dual mcp355's with xspc res tops then slap a beast enermax revo 1050w psu and the space really shrinks down back there. Was a pita doing the wiring back there.

There are two nuts to remove on the back of the case for the top grill (slide toward rear of case) then another two small phillips screws to remove for the front grill (slide up) on the top of the case that are covered up by the top grill. Then just the nut screws for the side panel.

All these dang euro and asian companies using metric measurements us Americans use imperial. We measure in inches. It's so much easier lol.


----------



## domoaligato

I have 2 d5's with ek pump dual top kit and 2x 80 mm tube res's in the 5/14 bays.

I really want a caselabs magnum m8 and this is case kinda a waste of time when I should just step it up now and get it over with.

My wallet hates me lol.


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domoaligato*
> 
> I have 2 d5's with ek pump dual top kit and 2x 80 mm tube res's in the 5/14 bays.
> 
> I really want a caselabs magnum m8 and this is case kinda a waste of time when I should just step it up now and get it over with.
> 
> My wallet hates me lol.


Oh so you already have the case then. I jumped in kinda late lol. I have a nzxt Hue and the Akust fan controller in my 5 1/4 bays so I didn't have that option lol. Also needed some fall for the fill port up top since it's one fill port to feed two loops I needed to have a BP Y installed in the middle. I wouldn't have had that luxury installing the pumps in the 5 1/4 bay.

Although for you wouldn't the xspc dual D5 bay res have worked out better? Or one of the other dual pump res alternatives that are out there for D5 pumps.

Interested to see your completed build.









Oh yea and my fiance was starting to hate me. The case and all the boxes etc had been sitting on the dining room table since about July of last year and I just finished it about a week ago. LOL

Then again my wallet hated me too.


----------



## domoaligato

I still have the OG phantom. I am debating buying this now. or waiting and saving for the m8.
I am starting to think that I should wait and get the m8


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domoaligato*
> 
> I still have the OG phantom. I am debating buying this now. or waiting and saving for the m8.
> I am starting to think that I should wait and get the m8


Christ are you talking about this?


----------



## domoaligato

exactly.


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domoaligato*
> 
> I still have the OG phantom. I am debating buying this now. or waiting and saving for the m8.
> I am starting to think that I should wait and *get the M8*


You'll love the M8, so much room..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darknessrise13*
> 
> Anyone with this case have any ideas on how to reduce the noise from the air going through the front intake? My fans are perfectly silent until I put the front panel back on...
> 
> Edit: It seems the noise only happens when the side panel is on as well, the fan noise coming back out the front? Not sure... I'm a quiet freak and it's annoying me! PS, pictures of build being added in rigbuilder! Replacement corsair pci covers are on the ups truck, eta tomorrow. Waiting on replacement HDD trays to come back in stock. Second hand sucks.


No offense but this is an AIR case, if you want silence go for the 550D.
It sounds like vibrations. Did you attach the fans with anti-vibration pads/mounts?
Sometimes restrictions, like the front dust filter, can add 'noises'. Remove it to hear if noise is gone. The front mesh can be removed but it will look weird, still if it reduces or cancels the noise well...


----------



## ironsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgt1*
> 
> Christ are you talking about this?


Those are really nice and I am totally jelly, but you know how even the 540 feels really big for what it is cuz of the width? I bet you this is like that but times 10 in feeling. More power to you if you have the space though.


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsky*
> 
> Those are really nice and I am totally jelly, but you know how even the 540 feels really big for what it is cuz of the width? I bet you this is like that but times 10 in feeling. More power to you if you have the space though.


$420+


----------



## domoaligato

For people that might wonder the size differences.

Caselabs MAGNUM M8 (H x W x D)
19" x 15" x 20" (484mm x 381mm x 510mm)

Carbide Air 540 (H x W x D)
16.34" x 13.07" x 18.03"

Difference in size between m8 and 540
2.66 x 1.93 x 1.97

The Caselabs Mercury S8 is kinda in the same boat as the Magnum M8 so here is it's dimensions also.
18.74" x 14.54" x 19.03"

Difference in size between s8 and 540
2.4 x 1.47 x 1


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> You'll love the M8, so much room..
> No offense but this is an AIR case, if you want silence go for the 550D.
> It sounds like vibrations. Did you attach the fans with anti-vibration pads/mounts?
> Sometimes restrictions, like the front dust filter, can add 'noises'. Remove it to hear if noise is gone. The front mesh can be removed but it will look weird, still if it reduces or cancels the noise well...


Im using NZXT fn v2 fans, they come with pads on them. Ive established it as turbulence, more than likely. Once i put the window panel on, the noise starts, like its being redirected to the front.


----------



## skinnymanmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domoaligato*
> 
> So are you saying that the front 360 would not fit at all?
> or it would only fit with fans outside the case in a pull only setup?
> 
> black ice 133mm width vs 128mm width on the swifttech is this preventing my radiator from fitting at all?


It would only fit with a pull setup and the fans being on the outside of the chamber.

The black ice radiator is longer than the Swiftech config, however it has a smaller thickness measurement. Just to be clear, considering measuring from contact points on the floor upwards *LENGTH/HEIGHT* is from point to point if the radiator is standing tall. Your *WIDTH* is point to point if laying on the side with the grill pointing towards you or your walls, and the *THICKNESS* would be if laying flat with the radiator grill facing the roof.

So, quick math guestimation:
Your radiator is 292.00mm, mine is 290mm. Well, splitting your difference in half, because all mounting points tend to be centered. Therefore it can be assumed that you'd lose the space of 1mm to the rear of the case (unimportant) and 1mm towards the front. So you lose only about 1mm of "considered" space as compared to mine. That's not a lot of space lost, you still have enough room to put in your second radiator. With the fans installed outside of course.

I hope this clears things up some more.


----------



## Caldeio

Yes?

First time doing this, did my first three and noticed I need a bit extra slack because it tightens up a bit when i run the cabling through. So the other end is about a inch short even though i melted them right on both ends to start.







The cable just tighten up once i was done I guess.

Oh well, in this case it'll hide it and my next 50+ will go great! I won't fix the first three to remind myself not to mess up again.


----------



## yenclas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *red_x*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, joining the club too.
> 
> Here is my 540, I didn't bought a new system I just replaced the case. I had a white Bitfenix Colossus that proved to be too big and too heavy to handle with.
> 
> You can see how I managed to install my hard drives above the SSDs.
> 
> I don't like to ear the hum and vibration from the bottom panel when the HDDs are in the caddys, so i used the Sharkoon hdd vibe fixer that I had in my previous case.
> With this vibe fixer any vibration or tic from the hdd is filtered.
> 
> 
> 
> I installed the fan because the hdds were getting a bit hot.
> 
> 
> 
> The stock fans were also producing a hum/buzz and I solved that replacing the screws with rubber mounts.
> I use a NZXT Sentry mesh fan controller to help keeping the system silent.
> 
> 
> 
> At the bottom I installed a "filter" with a bug mesh. My home office is kept clean but just in a week the interior was already with dust. You can see the bright particles enhanced by the flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clean desk . . . for now


Great !!!

How do you screw Sharkoon hdd vibe fixer on top of case ?


----------



## SortOfGrim

dude, spoiler tags


----------



## eXteR

Hi guys,

just recieved yesterday the case. It's amazing!

Here the pics:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://postimg.org/image/gk8s72cs5/full/

http://postimg.org/image/g2dmr7n79/full/

http://postimg.org/image/g3nkkmp11/full/

http://postimg.org/image/wnl96veb9/full/

http://postimg.org/image/n4bkdeqt1/full/

http://postimg.org/image/l4uylzwhh/full/


----------



## red_x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> Great !!!
> 
> How do you screw Sharkoon hdd vibe fixer on top of case ?


You need to remove the top cover and drill four holes for each vibe fixer as you can see in the 1st photo

The top of the case isn't all flat, if you want two install two hdds like me, you also need some kind of spacer.

I used 5.25" to 3.5" adapters and a compact foam board to keep it flat - 2nd photo

I think that the spacer isn't necessary If you only want one hdd

Make your measurements well because it is a tight fit.


----------



## skullen

Had some old bits and bobs laying around so i stuffed them in till i can afford some new gear








Nothing posh or a power house but i think its a tidy ish build.

















Thanks for looking


----------



## ac24

Hi was wondering what is the best water cooling kit to use for the Carbide 540 please?
I ahve seen a few kits on Scan computers website


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ac24*
> 
> Hi was wondering what is the best water cooling kit to use for the Carbide 540 please?
> I ahve seen a few kits on Scan computers website


What do you want to watercool? just your CPU? CPU + GPU? What CPU and What GPU?


----------



## enegizer07

I just want to give an update to what my air 540 looks like now on the inside
this is before


this is how it is now


----------



## The LAN Man

So I got my watercooling loop all into my 540 finally. The reservoir is a little bigger than I realized but it still fit.


----------



## DADDYDC650

I swapped out my parts from my old case into a brand new Corsair 540. I triple checked all the connections and made sure everything was installed correctly. For some odd reason when I power up my PC it flashes an A9 error and the LED on my motherboard also displays A9. I can boot into the BIOS just fine but it seems like my SSD as well as my HDD aren't being detected. I've tried disconnecting all USB connections as well as switch from red sata ports to black but still nothing. I'm thinking something is up with the two hot swap bays in the front? Everything was working fine in my last case. ....

I also noticed that the window has scratches on it and so does the other panel. The SSD cage was left inside and was flying around during shipment.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I swapped out my parts from my old case into a brand new Corsair 540. I triple checked all the connections and made sure everything was installed correctly. For some odd reason when I power up my PC it flashes an A9 error and the LED on my motherboard also displays A9. I can boot into the BIOS just fine but it seems like my SSD as well as my HDD aren't being detected. I've tried disconnecting all USB connections as well as switch from red sata ports to black but still nothing. I'm thinking something is up with the two hot swap bays in the front? Everything was working fine in my last case. ....
> 
> I also noticed that the window has scratches on it and so does the other panel. The SSD cage was left inside and was flying around during shipment.


yah, i had a hard time installing the OS using the hot swaps, so i just hooked my hdd directly 'cause i can't wait to get my rig running. i don't plan on putting any drives in front anyways.

R9 300 series ready but the Twin Frozer 7950 looks good inside. Very nice case . . .


----------



## DADDYDC650

Your build looks great! It's too bad about my case being defective. Seems like there's quite a few people with the same problems I'm having. Now I need to take all my parts out, send the case back and wait for a replacement which might be defective or have scratches as well....


----------



## Gieloniski

Hey guys, I'm new here, just wanted to share my 540








I'm a bad photographer btw.

Here are some images from when I just bought it 6 months ago.
Also the first pc I ever built myself.





Since then I added water cooling for CPU and some fancy LEDs







and some new quiet fans.












There's some really nice builds on here! Respect to all of you!

Greetz from Belgium!


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gieloniski*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm new here, just wanted to share my 540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a bad photographer btw.
> 
> ...
> 
> Since then I added water cooling for CPU and some fancy LEDs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some new quiet fans.
> 
> ...


How did you install your LEDS? I mean, in what position and facing what side? I tried to achieve a look like yours where the colors are full even under bright light, but I just can't it.


----------



## ironsky

Is a 240 and 360 radiator 30mm thick in push pull, enough for 2 GPU's heavily overclocked and 1 CPU lightly overclocked?


----------



## DaMadOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsky*
> 
> Is a 240 and 360 radiator 30mm thick in push pull, enough for 2 GPU's heavily overclocked and 1 CPU lightly overclocked?


I can't speak from experience yet, but because I am in the process of planning a loop for mine I spent some time really pushing my friends custom loop Friday evening. He has an i5-2500 and 2 EVGA GTX 580 classifieds in his loop with with a 30mm 240 and 30mm 360 rad. I used a linux live usb because i find the bench/stress tools simpler to deal with, but it wouldn't make a difference.

With mprime (prime95 for linux) and cudaHashCat (GPU password cracker) running "balls to the wall" at the same time. his CPU settled around 60c and both gpu's settled around 65c (give or take a few degrees). The CPU is OC'd just a little using the auto OC in his bios so it is probably no where near optimal, and the GPU's are @ 1ghz. The 580's were known as heat producers too.

That was also with his fans turned all the way down and only push (no pull). The thing is dead silent. So I would think you would be just fine with that setup.

It is also worth mentioning how good I think his cougar fans are. I have corsair SP120/AF140 fans and I thought they were pretty quiet when turned way down. I think those cougars are even more quiet. If cougar made the fans in yellow (his are orange) I would be changing to them in a heartbeat.


----------



## domoaligato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaMadOne*
> 
> I can't speak from experience yet, but because I am in the process of planning a loop for mine I spent some time really pushing my friends custom loop Friday evening. He has an i5-2500 and 2 EVGA GTX 580 classifieds in his loop with with a 30mm 240 and 30mm 360 rad. I used a linux live usb because i find the bench/stress tools simpler to deal with, but it wouldn't make a difference.
> 
> With mprime (prime95 for linux) and cudaHashCat (GPU password cracker) running "balls to the wall" at the same time. his CPU settled around 60c and both gpu's settled around 65c (give or take a few degrees). The CPU is OC'd just a little using the auto OC in his bios so it is probably no where near optimal, and the GPU's are @ 1ghz. The 580's were known as heat producers too.
> 
> That was also with his fans turned all the way down and only push (no pull). The thing is dead silent. So I would think you would be just fine with that setup.
> 
> It is also worth mentioning how good I think his cougar fans are. I have corsair SP120/AF140 fans and I thought they were pretty quiet when turned way down. I think those cougars are even more quiet. If cougar made the fans in yellow (his are orange) I would be changing to them in a heartbeat.


this is my setup basically except mine are in push/pull in a phantom right now.
I have been running 2 loops with a 360 on my gpu's (2xgtx580) and a 240 on my cpu (2600k) for close to 3 years.(whenever the gtx 580 first came out)

btw 1k is not really a mild oc. my cards came with a 797 base clock. 200 mhz or 20% oc is a pretty good oc if you respect your hardware and want it to last a long time.

I get about the same temps. I do believe that having separate loops helps.
here are my temps with mild oc
2600k @ 4.3ghx 33C idle 54C max
2xGTX 580's @ 1k idle 42C max 55C


----------



## ironsky

Is a 240 and 360 radiator 30mm thick in push pull, enough for 2 GPU's heavily overclocked and 1 CPU lightly overclocked?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaMadOne*
> 
> I can't speak from experience yet, but because I am in the process of planning a loop for mine I spent some time really pushing my friends custom loop Friday evening. He has an i5-2500 and 2 EVGA GTX 580 classifieds in his loop with with a 30mm 240 and 30mm 360 rad. I used a linux live usb because i find the bench/stress tools simpler to deal with, but it wouldn't make a difference.
> 
> With mprime (prime95 for linux) and cudaHashCat (GPU password cracker) running "balls to the wall" at the same time. his CPU settled around 60c and both gpu's settled around 65c (give or take a few degrees). The CPU is OC'd just a little using the auto OC in his bios so it is probably no where near optimal, and the GPU's are @ 1ghz. The 580's were known as heat producers too.
> 
> That was also with his fans turned all the way down and only push (no pull). The thing is dead silent. So I would think you would be just fine with that setup.
> 
> It is also worth mentioning how good I think his cougar fans are. I have corsair SP120/AF140 fans and I thought they were pretty quiet when turned way down. I think those cougars are even more quiet. If cougar made the fans in yellow (his are orange) I would be changing to them in a heartbeat.


Ok thx for that. Really I wish I can run my fans less then 1000 RPM with a heavy over clock and be whisper quiet. But I guess that's not going to happen. I read somewhere that my GPU's can produce up to 350 watts with a a heavy overclock and my CPU 350 watts. I guess I can just live with the fan noise when I have to get the power and run stock speeds most other times. This is my first build and I really don't want a system that I can't even carry so... It seems like water-cooling is all about considering which compromise to make.


----------



## DaMadOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domoaligato*
> 
> btw 1k is not really a mild oc. my cards came with a 797 base clock. 200 mhz or 20% oc is a pretty good oc if you respect your hardware and want it to last a long time.
> 
> I get about the same temps. I do believe that having separate loops helps.
> here are my temps with mild oc
> 2600k @ 4.3ghx 33C idle 54C max
> 2xGTX 580's @ 1k idle 42C max 55C


Oh yea 1k is certainly not mild for the 580's, he has the 3gb classified cards, I'm pretty sure they come @ 855mhz stock. I had EVGA 580 SC's before my 970's and IIRC they were 797 like yours. I was running mine @ 900mhz on air (usually had to run the fans @ 80% and it was freakin loud) before my new cards trying to squeeze out as much as I could in the end.


----------



## DaMadOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsky*
> 
> Is a 240 and 360 radiator 30mm thick in push pull, enough for 2 GPU's heavily overclocked and 1 CPU lightly overclocked?
> Ok thx for that. Really I wish I can run my fans less then 1000 RPM with a heavy over clock and be whisper quiet. But I guess that's not going to happen. I read somewhere that my GPU's can produce up to 350 watts with a a heavy overclock and my CPU 350 watts. I guess I can just live with the fan noise when I have to get the power and run stock speeds most other times. This is my first build and I really don't want a system that I can't even carry so... It seems like water-cooling is all about considering which compromise to make.


I think you would be more than fine at leaving the fans turned WAY down and get very respectable temps and no noise. I don't know what RPM his fans were running at. He has a 5.25 drive bay fan controller and he just had the knobs all turned all the way down. So probably around 6-7v, so whatever that would translate to you would have to look up for your specific fan (6v on Corsair SP120 = 1078rpm).

I was also pushing his CPU and both GPU's to the max at the same time using synthetic stress tools. Odds are you will either be doing CPU intensive stuff or GPU intensive stuff, but not both so temps would be even cooler. Sure he could turn up the fans and get better temps but it was not even remotely necessary. He said with normal gaming his CPU never really goes over 45-50c and his GPU's usually around 55-60. When I looked at the temp display on his Logitech keyboard when I first sat down his CPU was idling @ 32c and both GPUs were @ 27c.

After playing with his I am no longer worried about running a 5930k and 3 970's on only a 30mm 240 and 30mm 360. It will be just fine. I'm not looking for max OC or ZOMG low temps. I just want it to run as close to silent as possible at all times. If my GPU's run @ 70c under an intense gaming load on water with low spinning fan, that is still 10c short of throttle temp. I've been playing dying light recently and I've got to run the fans on the cards @ 75% to keep the hottest card (top) from hitting the throttle mark (80c) and therefor throttling all of them. It really blows... literally lol. So loud! thank god the games sound drowns out most of it.

EDIT* there is a fantastic review of the whole line of Corsair fans with as much as you could possibly want to know about them. -> http://www.coolingtechnique.com/recensioni/74-ventole-rheobus/1058-recensione-corsair-air-serie-120-a-140mm.html?start=6


----------



## domoaligato

I just doubled checked and my cards are also at 855. 1k is insane.


----------



## Gieloniski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> How did you install your LEDS? I mean, in what position and facing what side? I tried to achieve a look like yours where the colors are full even under bright light, but I just can't it.


I just taped the led strip to my case that's it, facing inside of pc on each side. I might not be fully understanding your question thou.


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gieloniski*
> 
> I just taped the led strip to my case that's it, facing inside of pc on each side. I might not be fully understanding your question thou.


Ah. I was more curious about the orientation. Like, are they facing the motherboard (away from the window)? Or are they facing perpendicular to the window and motherboard instead?


----------



## DaMadOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *domoaligato*
> 
> I just doubled checked and my cards are also at 855. 1k is insane.


lol. It is certainly high. The classifieds have a much beefier VRM setup, his cards have 2x 8pin and 1x 6pin power each, so maybe the VRM's run a little cooler because of it? i dunno. I don't think he has OC'd the mem on them anymore than what they come with.

I really expected his cards temps to top out higher than they did. My only personal experience with water cooling short of that one time playing with his is the h100 in my setup so I really didn't have a clue what to expect.


----------



## ironsky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaMadOne*
> 
> I think you would be more than fine at leaving the fans turned WAY down and get very respectable temps and no noise. I don't know what RPM his fans were running at. He has a 5.25 drive bay fan controller and he just had the knobs all turned all the way down. So probably around 6-7v, so whatever that would translate to you would have to look up for your specific fan (6v on Corsair SP120 = 1078rpm).
> 
> I was also pushing his CPU and both GPU's to the max at the same time using synthetic stress tools. Odds are you will either be doing CPU intensive stuff or GPU intensive stuff, but not both so temps would be even cooler. Sure he could turn up the fans and get better temps but it was not even remotely necessary. He said with normal gaming his CPU never really goes over 45-50c and his GPU's usually around 55-60. When I looked at the temp display on his Logitech keyboard when I first sat down his CPU was idling @ 32c and both GPUs were @ 27c.
> 
> After playing with his I am no longer worried about running a 5930k and 3 970's on only a 30mm 240 and 30mm 360. It will be just fine. I'm not looking for max OC or ZOMG low temps. I just want it to run as close to silent as possible at all times. If my GPU's run @ 70c under an intense gaming load on water with low spinning fan, that is still 10c short of throttle temp. I've been playing dying light recently and I've got to run the fans on the cards @ 75% to keep the hottest card (top) from hitting the throttle mark (80c) and therefor throttling all of them. It really blows... literally lol. So loud! thank god the games sound drowns out most of it.
> 
> EDIT* there is a fantastic review of the whole line of Corsair fans with as much as you could possibly want to know about them. -> http://www.coolingtechnique.com/recensioni/74-ventole-rheobus/1058-recensione-corsair-air-serie-120-a-140mm.html?start=6


Thanks for the info, it's really encouraging. I will start buying stuff for my build on the 540 now and hope it all goes well.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Your build looks great! It's too bad about my case being defective. Seems like there's quite a few people with the same problems I'm having. Now I need to take all my parts out, send the case back and wait for a replacement which might be defective or have scratches as well....


Thanks. I took one of the hot swap connectors off the case and used it on a DVD/CD drive externally to install the OS and it worked. It could be a setting in the bios that caused the issue. hope you get your rma resolved quick.


----------



## johnnyk9

my new project Arctic Warrior...case painting finished


----------



## DADDYDC650




----------



## Draven

Question for everyone, if I buy the white case and I want to paint the black part white, is there a specific kind of white I should get? the mesh part I want to paint purple, it's for my wife, thanks in advance.


----------



## Banda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> Question for everyone, if I buy the white case and I want to paint the black part white, is there a specific kind of white I should get? the mesh part I want to paint purple, it's for my wife, thanks in advance.


I used semigloss white for it.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banda*
> 
> I used semigloss white for it.


Thanks Banda is there any noticeable difference in the shades or is it negligible?


----------



## johnnyk9

yeah i use semi gloss also it came out great


----------



## Gieloniski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> Ah. I was more curious about the orientation. Like, are they facing the motherboard (away from the window)? Or are they facing perpendicular to the window and motherboard instead?


I hope this can help you.


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gieloniski*
> 
> I hope this can help you.


NZXT Hue?


----------



## Gieloniski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgt1*
> 
> NZXT Hue?


No just some LED strip I bought at local store







, but works perfectly. It is not connected to my pc in any way thou.


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gieloniski*
> 
> No just some LED strip I bought at local store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but works perfectly. It is not connected to my pc in any way thou.


Strips look like the Hue. I have my Hue strips on the same location. Unfortunately the strip is a bit long for this case so it overlaps at the bottom a bit. I'll post pics of mine after the sun comes up so I can get some daytime shots of it also. Just took night shots about an hour ago.


----------



## Gieloniski

It's basicly this: http://www.leuchtenzentrale.de/media/catalog/product/lz/54619_0.jpg

In my case it's also a bit long, so I let it overlap too. But you can cut it if you want at the asigned places. Atleast I can cut these It's a LED strip from a brand called Eglo.


----------



## Gieloniski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgt1*
> 
> Strips look like the Hue. I have my Hue strips on the same location. Unfortunately the strip is a bit long for this case so it overlaps at the bottom a bit. I'll post pics of mine after the sun comes up so I can get some daytime shots of it also. Just took night shots about an hour ago.


There's some photos of mine on page 1012. Night and day, looks pretty amazing I think for pretty cheap LED strip.


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gieloniski*
> 
> It's basicly this: http://www.leuchtenzentrale.de/media/catalog/product/lz/54619_0.jpg
> 
> In my case it's also a bit long, so I let it overlap too. But you can cut it if you want at the asigned places. Atleast I can cut these It's a LED strip from a brand called Eglo.


I don't think mine can be cut.

Side note:
I was building my rig in the rigbuilder and







$2550 and I haven't even started on cooling yet. I knew it was pretty expensive but damn! I can't believe I've spent this much over the years. The fun part is digging back through paypal history trying to find what you paid for things way back in the day. You can only go back to 2012 via paypal so then you have to dig through email ugh what a $#@#[email protected]#$.

I'm curious to see what the full investment is in this thing. Guessing $4000ish. Coulda bought another 3rd gen







lol


----------



## Someone09

You NEVER go back through your receipts to find out how much you spent on PC parts!
NEVER!


----------



## lawndart

Well here is mine... not much to look at but I love this case....

















Forgot to put in sli bridge before taking the picture... whoops









Excuse the mess...LOL just damm proud of my new puter...

The only thing I changed from the original was going with dual EVGA 960's in SLI mode to operate the triple screen.

LawnDart


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gieloniski*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm new here, just wanted to share my 540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a bad photographer btw.
> 
> Here are some images from when I just bought it 6 months ago.
> Also the first pc I ever built myself.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since then I added water cooling for CPU and some fancy LEDs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some new quiet fans.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's some really nice builds on here! Respect to all of you!
> 
> Greetz from Belgium!


nice build but i like the poster better.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


oh man, your build looks better.

Hi @lawndart. I am jelly.


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> You NEVER go back through your receipts to find out how much you spent on PC parts!
> NEVER!


LOL I know right. Up to $3030.35 Still not done with the cooling.


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gieloniski*
> 
> I hope this can help you.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks for those pics. That's all the info I need.


----------



## DeLeTe3




----------



## Banda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> Thanks Banda is there any noticeable difference in the shades or is it negligible?


u can't see the difference. It will turn out great with the purple mesh.


----------



## scgt1

**** the RIGBuilder is bugging out. Renaming parts on its own in place of parts I already had listed.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banda*
> 
> u can't see the difference. It will turn out great with the purple mesh.


Thanks again Banda, I'll keep that in mind, my wife is really liking the idea as well


----------



## Gieloniski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> nice build but i like the poster better.
> 
> I'm glad you do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's a calender and it has been stuck on October for ages


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gieloniski*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> nice build but i like the poster better.
> 
> I'm glad you do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's a calender and it has been stuck on October for ages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the year (1986) also. Lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Tom B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgt1*
> 
> LOL I know right. Up to $3030.35 Still not done with the cooling.


It gets worse...

I built mine about two years ago and I'm somewhere around $3800 in it.

A month and a half ago, I spent right at $1200 to build my wife a new workstation.

her's is faster.


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom B*
> 
> It gets worse...
> 
> I built mine about two years ago and I'm somewhere around $3800 in it.
> 
> A month and a half ago, I spent right at $1200 to build my wife a new workstation.
> 
> her's is faster.


The dang RigBuilder is broken. If I try to add any other cooling it replaces the name with something that is already in my list. So I can't add anything else. Have a support ticket in on the matter.


----------



## scgt1

So finally got pics taken. Specs are in sig although not complete because Rigbuilder is spazzing out.









Shot last night in the dark




Shot just a few minutes ago during the day




Yes that is an Ikea Galant desk with a 20 gallon aquarium and it holds me standing on it at 165lbs with the computer and aquarium on it along with my Prodigy (daily/server) on the left. These desks are built like tanks.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> nice build but i like the poster better.


I didn't even notice, too busy looking at the computer porn to see the real porn


----------



## doctorgiggles

Ok here is mine
AMD 8350
SLI 970s or R290s (i have both don't ask)
16 Gigs of Corsair vengence Ram
1 ssd for windows 8.1
2 500gig Hdd
1 Terabyte Hdd
1 Samsung 4k monitor with 2 Dell 24 inch monitors looks like this
1000 watt cougar power supply
and of course the corsair 540


----------



## mbushnaq00

Nothing too fancy


----------



## skinnymanmusic

Hey guys,

So really quick. For those of you thinking of picking up the Swiftech H220-X/H240-X I did a mini-review on it, as well as posted some stress test numbers and even got some information out of one of Swiftech's Reps. Check it out here: Scroll to the Bottom of the page, it's review #6. Also, the build has some new stuff to it. I'll update again later tonight/tomorrow.

[EDIT]
Forgot link... _fail..._


----------



## DADDYDC650

Thinking of swapping out the rear fan as well as the h100i fans with Corsair white led fans + an led strip. Also thinking of swapping out my 980 with a Titan X. Too much?


----------



## skinnymanmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of swapping out the rear fan as well as the h100i fans with Corsair white led fans + an led strip. Also thinking of swapping out my 980 with a Titan X. Too much?


Corsair does not make PWM fans with LEDs. Just an FYI.

Swapping for Titan X if you already have a 980 to be completely honest, would be a toss of money. But if you have the money, by all means. Though, you would be fine buying another 980 and going SLI. Just an oppinion. NZXT Hue FTW though.


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skinnymanmusic*
> 
> Corsair does not make PWM fans with LEDs. Just an FYI.
> 
> Swapping for Titan X if you already have a 980 to be completely honest, would be a toss of money. But if you have the money, by all means. Though, you would be fine buying another 980 and going SLI. Just an oppinion. *NZXT Hue FTW though*.


Yea sure just don't use their adhesive!

My build has been done for 2 weeks max and on for maybe 10 hours. Was sitting at the computer yesterday morning and plop. Damn strip just dropped off the top of the case. Contacted NZXT chat about it. They are well aware of the problem. (Mind you their press release for the Hue was July of 2012) I was told the r&d dept is working on a fix. It's almost been on the market 3 years these idiots don't have a fix yet?

What was their solution to the problem? To spend more money on top of the $33 their product cost to buy some 3M double sided tape.







That s$#@ doesn't work either. I had problems with my side window on PSP. silicon is about the best option. You can remove it easily if you wish to sell the case at a later date and not have blemishes inside.


----------



## Tom B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgt1*
> 
> Yea sure just don't use their adhesive!
> 
> My build has been done for 2 weeks max and on for maybe 10 hours. Was sitting at the computer yesterday morning and plop. Damn strip just dropped off the top of the case. Contacted NZXT chat about it. They are well aware of the problem. (Mind you their press release for the Hue was July of 2012) I was told the r&d dept is working on a fix. It's almost been on the market 3 years these idiots don't have a fix yet?
> 
> What was their solution to the problem? To spend more money on top of the $33 their product cost to buy some 3M double sided tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That s$#@ doesn't work either. I had problems with my side window on PSP. silicon is about the best option. You can remove it easily if you wish to sell the case at a later date and not have blemishes inside.


This plus the quality of the hardware in their controller made me toss my Hue in the trash. 6 months after buying it, two of the three knobs didn't work half the time. I replaced it with this Supernight kit and couldn't be happier.


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom B*
> 
> This plus the quality of the hardware in their controller made me toss my Hue in the trash. 6 months after buying it, two of the three knobs didn't work half the time. I replaced it with this Supernight kit and couldn't be happier.


Bookmarked for future use if need be. It says power supply not included how exactly is it powered?


----------



## skinnymanmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgt1*
> 
> Yea sure just don't use their adhesive!
> 
> My build has been done for 2 weeks max and on for maybe 10 hours. Was sitting at the computer yesterday morning and plop. Damn strip just dropped off the top of the case. Contacted NZXT chat about it. They are well aware of the problem. (Mind you their press release for the Hue was July of 2012) I was told the r&d dept is working on a fix. It's almost been on the market 3 years these idiots don't have a fix yet?
> 
> What was their solution to the problem? To spend more money on top of the $33 their product cost to buy some 3M double sided tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That s$#@ doesn't work either. I had problems with my side window on PSP. silicon is about the best option. You can remove it easily if you wish to sell the case at a later date and not have blemishes inside.


Dude...that blows chunks. I can tell it has issues, but mine is still holding. (For now)


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skinnymanmusic*
> 
> Dude...that blows chunks. I can tell it has issues, but mine is still holding. (For now)


Mine lasted 4 or 5 months and then fell off. Currently it's switched off sitting coiled up at the bottom of the case. I might get around to fixing it with some double sided tape but atm just liking how the Geforce logos pop without any case lighting









Cheers.


----------



## skinnymanmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Mine lasted 4 or 5 months and then fell off. Currently it's switched off sitting coiled up at the bottom of the case. I might get around to fixing it with some double sided tape but atm just liking how the Geforce logos pop without any case lighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


Well, as it stands right now. I'm experimenting with mounting the remainder of the cable outside. The swiftech lighting is tstupid bright. I should probably note that in my review. But I'm also waiting on my UV lights to arrive, alongside my white cables. Today depicts the final setup of lighting in this case.

If my hue lights fall off though, I won't be too mad. I'll probably go with a silicone solution too, or preferable find a way to make it magnetic.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> You NEVER go back through your receipts to find out how much you spent on PC parts!
> NEVER!


This is true. I don't even want to look at how much I spent on my 540 build.


----------



## Tom B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgt1*
> 
> Bookmarked for future use if need be. It says power supply not included how exactly is it powered?


12 volts. I made an adapter to plug it into my psu. If you don't feel comfortable making it, you can buy one on Ebay.


----------



## damstr

I'm thinking of getting this case. Microcenter has them in stock for $119 which seems like a great price. I currently have an H440 and while it's a great looking case the airflow is really poor. I have a H110 and would mount that up top in a push/pull config since it has the room up top and just add more fans to the front for cooling. Can you fit 3 or just 2 140mm fans up front? It looks like 3 120's or 2 140's.

Thanks!


----------



## Sasquatch in Space

I want in. Just got mine day b4 yesterday and got around to finishing it today.


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> I'm thinking of getting this case. Microcenter has them in stock for $119 which seems like a great price. I currently have an H440 and while it's a great looking case the airflow is really poor. I have a H110 and would mount that up top in a push/pull config since it has the room up top and just add more fans to the front for cooling. Can you fit 3 or just 2 140mm fans up front? It looks like 3 120's or 2 140's.
> 
> Thanks!


2 140s or 3 120s It comes with two already installed in front but that is all it will hold there.


----------



## Kaneo911

@ Sasquatch in Space nice build

Plus I have that poster too! And a white 540 so good choices


----------



## Sasquatch in Space

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaneo911*
> 
> @ Sasquatch in Space nice build
> 
> Plus I have that poster too! And a white 540 so good choices


Thanks







I love this case even if it is a little cheaply made.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sasquatch in Space*
> 
> I want in. Just got mine day b4 yesterday and got around to finishing it today.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Pretty clean build man! Nice station too.. and like Kaeo said, "I have that poster too"









Welcome to the club!


----------



## Sasquatch in Space

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Pretty clean build man! Nice station too.. and like Kaeo said, "I have that poster too"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the club!


Thanks! I have more posters I haven't put up yet. I need to get round to it just haven't had the time. To much studying and everyone wants to have their tests in the same week. It's like they all get together and say "lets stress the hell out of them this week" lol

by the way how do I get the sig link?


----------



## Tom B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sasquatch in Space*
> 
> by the way how do I get the sig link?


Copy and paste this into your sig.

Code:



Code:


[center][url=http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/official-corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery/0_50]Official Corsair Carbide Air 540 Owner's Club[/url][/center]


----------



## gump1119

Hey guys. Just purchased this case. Was wondering if anyone knows if you can fit 3 radiators (thin if need be), a 360 front, 240 top, and 120 rear?


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gump1119*
> 
> Hey guys. Just purchased this case. Was wondering if anyone knows if you can fit 3 radiators (thin if need be), a 360 front, 240 top, and 120 rear?


Don't see why you couldn't. Many people do a 360 front 240 up top. Plenty of room for a 120 in the rear.









I'm sure some others will chime in on what combos of 360/240s fit though. When it comes to the 120 in the rear it really shouldn't matter how thick.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gump1119*
> 
> Hey guys. Just purchased this case. Was wondering if anyone knows if you can fit 3 radiators (thin if need be), a 360 front, 240 top, and 120 rear?


I'm afraid the 120 at the back would not fit inside the case with the fan. maybe if you put the fan outside. i just finished mine . . .



see how close rear fan is almost against the 240 up top?


----------



## gump1119

Well I was thinking about some thinner radiators, meaning you could flip that 240 around and put the fittings up front, leaving room in the back.


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> I'm afraid the 120 at the back would not fit inside the case with the fan. maybe if you put the fan outside. i just finished mine . . .
> 
> see how close rear fan is almost against the 240 up top?


Dang didn't even think of that.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gump1119*
> 
> Well I was thinking about some thinner radiators, meaning you could flip that 240 around and put the fittings up front, leaving room in the back.


maybe my 360 is just too thick. its 1 3/4". if your 360 is just an inch, then you can have prolly have the fittings for the 240 up top towards the front. either way, the 120 rear will have the fitting at the bottom - me thinks.

my 240 up top is an inch plus another inch for the fan.

@scgt, my 360 rad is too thick and gump's is gonna be thinner.

edit: i don't think another 120 will make a difference and would just add clutter - tbh.


----------



## Sasquatch in Space

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom B*
> 
> Copy and paste this into your sig.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [center][url=http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/official-corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery/0_50]Official Corsair Carbide Air 540 Owner's Club[/url][/center]


Thanks for the link.


----------



## [L]ummy

Nothing crazy, but I finally finished it. These pictures are not the most recent. I currently have 4x Aerocool DS in push and pull config on a CM Nepton 280L. The picture below was using 4x San Ace fans, specifically the 9G1212H1011. They are relatively loud, but I was use to them from previous builds. Computer has to be in the bedroom, and wife complained about the noise. My NZXT Sentry Mesh fan controller was not cutting it in terms of lowering the sound of the San Aces and had some mechanical sounds when operating at 40%, which is the minimum the fan controller would allow fans to run. Had to replace them. So now I have 3x Corsair Red LED SP120's on the fronts as intake, 1 NZXT FZ140 as exhaust, and 4x Aerocool DS Red in push and pull on 280 rad on top.

BTW: Those San Aces barely, and I mean BARELY fit. It is a very tight fit and is literally sitting and touching the top of my sniper rams heatsinks on the right of the mobo. Not sure if that's helpful to anyone who is wondering about using similar fans for a 280 rad on top. I will update pictures if requested with the new fans, but aesthetically it is pretty much the same.


----------



## Talon720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gump1119*
> 
> Hey guys. Just purchased this case. Was wondering if anyone knows if you can fit 3 radiators (thin if need be), a 360 front, 240 top, and 120 rear?


I have 3 rads front top and bottom I know it's not the rear. I have seen builds with a 120 or 140mm rad in the rear don't remember if fan had to be outside or not. I had to put my 140mm exhaust fan on the outside because of where I chose to put my 2nd pump. With a top rad in push/pull it will make it more difficult with even a 30mm rad unless something goes on the outside. I'd say it's doable though with some compromises check out the pictures in this thread for ideas.


----------



## damstr

Just moved over from an H440. Airflow is WORLDS better. I know my 780 is happy I switched. Before it would hang up around 84/85C after gaming for awhile. Now temps haven't broken 76C.
This has been an interesting case to work on to say the least but I like the dual chamber design a lot. I just wish I had more room up top to mount a second fan in the push/pull setup. Right now the only thing preventing me is the other CPU power cable. If it was half an inch lower I could have mounted the second fan. Oh well it works fine. I have ordered a Lamptron fan controller so that's the only thing that will change in the near future.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyk9*
> 
> yeah i use semi gloss also it came out great


Did you sand it down at all or just paint over it.


----------



## dboythagr8

My updated rig:









My previous setup when I had 3 Titan Blacks:



Been meaning to take care of the cables from the H100, but I always forget and just leave them be. Other than that love the case. I am thinking of going water cooling for my Titan X's and 4930k. I've never done it before, but I've read up on it off and on. I want to put a 240mm rad up top where I currently have my H100 in push/pull, and a 360(?)mm rad up front. What would work best for a pump, and would those rad sizes pose any problems?


----------



## DeviousAddict

@damstr
you have a lot of unused desk space, you need to fill it with a couple of monitors or a UWHD one


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> Just moved over from an H440. Airflow is WORLDS better. I know my 780 is happy I switched. Before it would hang up around 84/85C after gaming for awhile. Now temps haven't broken 76C.
> This has been an interesting case to work on to say the least but I like the dual chamber design a lot. I just wish I had more room up top to mount a second fan in the push/pull setup. Right now the only thing preventing me is the other CPU power cable. If it was half an inch lower I could have mounted the second fan. Oh well it works fine. I have ordered a Lamptron fan controller so that's the only thing that will change in the near future.


Those Logitech Z623s? If so what do you think of them?


----------



## johnnyk9

i scuffed it well with a red scotch brite pad first then painted it. if you dont take the gloss off the finish the new paint wont adhere well


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Been meaning to take care of the cables from the H100, but I always forget and just leave them be. Other than that love the case. I am thinking of going water cooling for my Titan X's and 4930k. I've never done it before, but I've read up on it off and on. I want to put a 240mm rad up top where I currently have my H100 in push/pull, and a 360(?)mm rad up front. What would work best for a pump, and would those rad sizes pose any problems?


240 in the top, and 360 in the front. It looks like you are not afraid to spend money on quality, so I would suggest going with a full EK branded loop (TitanX blocks are already available), with the exception of bitspower fittings. A single D5 pump/res combo will fit in the back above the power supply, and be provide more than enough pump for what you are looking for. I am a fan of the PE rads, and have had them installed in the 540 in similar configuration. The front rad will need to have it's ports at the bottom and will interfere with the HDD tray there, I ended up cutting a piece of plexi for the bottom and bend the drive rails over for a cleaner look and to accommodate water cooling. Round it out with the Vardar fans and you will have a great water loop, albeit maybe not a cheap one.


----------



## damstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> @damstr
> you have a lot of unused desk space, you need to fill it with a couple of monitors or a UWHD one


I know! I'm actually in the process of building my wife her own computer. I gave her my H440. I am looking into the ROG Swift but only after a few more GSYNC monitors come out to make the market more competitive which will hopefully drive prices down. Once it drops to $600-$650 I will strongly consider it. Until then my IPS dell will be just fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgt1*
> 
> Those Logitech Z623s? If so what do you think of them?


Yes they are. I love them. For the money I think it's hard to beat plus Logitech speakers last a long time. These are 3 years old roughly. I have a set of Logitech Z-5500's that are 11 years old and they work just fine still. Currently hooked up to my living room TV via optical and shakes the whole house.


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> I know! I'm actually in the process of building my wife her own computer. I gave her my H440. I am looking into the ROG Swift but only after a few more GSYNC monitors come out to make the market more competitive which will hopefully drive prices down. Once it drops to $600-$650 I will strongly consider it. Until then my IPS dell will be just fine.
> Yes they are. I love them. For the money I think it's hard to beat plus Logitech speakers last a long time. These are 3 years old roughly. I have a set of Logitech Z-5500's that are 11 years old and they work just fine still. Currently hooked up to my living room TV via optical and shakes the whole house.


Yea I have the Z-5300 on my game rig. Was looking into the z-623s for my daily/server that I watch shows on while the living room tv is tied up by the misses.


----------



## Someone09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> Just moved over from an H440. Airflow is WORLDS better. I know my 780 is happy I switched. Before it would hang up around 84/85C after gaming for awhile. Now temps haven't broken 76C.
> This has been an interesting case to work on to say the least but I like the dual chamber design a lot. I just wish I had more room up top to mount a second fan in the push/pull setup. Right now the only thing preventing me is the other CPU power cable. If it was half an inch lower I could have mounted the second fan. Oh well it works fine.[..]


I can´t tell from the pics but couldn´t you just get an extension cable for the CPU power supply that would find under the 2nd fan?


----------



## damstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> I can´t tell from the pics but couldn´t you just get an extension cable for the CPU power supply that would find under the 2nd fan?


I don't think so because an extension wouldn't change the fact that a fan would still hit the cable coming off the motherboard. I guess its just the design of this board in particular.

In all honestly I don't need to run push/pull as my 4770K is delidded and rarely exceeds 50C in real world use. I just like things to be even. haha

EDIT: If I could find a really low profile l shaped adapter I think it might work. It would have to be extremely low profile though. Also I have an H110 that uses 140MM fans. If I had the H100 that uses 120MM fans I could probably fit no problem.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 240 in the top, and 360 in the front. It looks like you are not afraid to spend money on quality, so I would suggest going with a full EK branded loop (TitanX blocks are already available), with the exception of bitspower fittings. A single D5 pump/res combo will fit in the back above the power supply, and be provide more than enough pump for what you are looking for. I am a fan of the PE rads, and have had them installed in the 540 in similar configuration. The front rad will need to have it's ports at the bottom and will interfere with the HDD tray there, I ended up cutting a piece of plexi for the bottom and bend the drive rails over for a cleaner look and to accommodate water cooling. Round it out with the Vardar fans and you will have a great water loop, albeit maybe not a cheap one.


How much would you think a setup like this cost me?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 240 in the top, and 360 in the front. It looks like you are not afraid to spend money on quality, so I would suggest going with a full EK branded loop (TitanX blocks are already available), with the exception of bitspower fittings. A single D5 pump/res combo will fit in the back above the power supply, and be provide more than enough pump for what you are looking for. I am a fan of the PE rads, and have had them installed in the 540 in similar configuration. The front rad will need to have it's ports at the bottom and will interfere with the HDD tray there, I ended up cutting a piece of plexi for the bottom and bend the drive rails over for a cleaner look and to accommodate water cooling. Round it out with the Vardar fans and you will have a great water loop, albeit maybe not a cheap one.
> 
> 
> 
> How much would you think a setup like this cost me?
Click to expand...

I would plan on 800-1000. Substitutions could be made and could go as low as 500-600.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> How much would you think a setup like this cost me?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I would plan on 800-1000. Substitutions could be made and could go as low as 500-600.


I agree. I bought everything new for my loop the first time and it cost me about 800-900.

In my second build I just bought used and it was under 200 including fans, but only has one rad and the GPU block was a separate purchase.


----------



## dboythagr8

Are there any good WC guides you all would suggest?


----------



## damstr

Just got my Lamptron fan controller today then I realized how stupid the Corsair engineers are. Were they even sober when they designed the 5.25 bays??? Great if you have a rom drive but if you have a fan controller what are you supposed to do? They royally screwed that part up. Probably have to drill holes myself. Do what they should when done from the factory...


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> Just got my Lamptron fan controller today then I realized how stupid the Corsair engineers are. Were they even sober when they designed the 5.25 bays??? Great if you have a rom drive but if you have a fan controller what are you supposed to do? They royally screwed that part up. Probably have to drill holes myself. Do what they should when done from the factory...


Unfortunately, it is next to impossible to qualify every single fan controller out on the market to fit our cases.


----------



## damstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Unfortunately, it is next to impossible to qualify every single fan controller out on the market to fit our cases.


Sorry didn't mean to go off. I finally got it to work but it's still not the way I would have liked it. Just could have been done better. Most fan controllers are designed the same way with the low profile design are they not? I've only ever owned a few but they were all designed the same way.

EDIT: having you guys on the forums is a huge plus. I feel like an ******* now.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

There is no need to apologize, it's all good









You really have a valid point, it is ideal for our cases to be compatible with any third party devices you throw at it. But with the number of companies nowadays that have all kinds of PC peripherals, it'd be an enormous work to validate every single one. Maybe in the future, when everything becomes standardized.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Sorry for the OT guys, but check this out, http://www.overclock.net/t/1547873/corsair-crew-quarters


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Sorry for the OT guys, but check this out, http://www.overclock.net/t/1547873/corsair-crew-quarters


Dang, that guy has a baller setup!


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> Sorry didn't mean to go off. I finally got it to work but it's still not the way I would have liked it. Just could have been done better. Most fan controllers are designed the same way with the low profile design are they not? I've only ever owned a few but they were all designed the same way.
> 
> EDIT: having you guys on the forums is a huge plus. I feel like an ******* now.


I'd say installing my Lamptron was the most difficult part of putting my build into the 540. There is little to no space to get to the little screw holes that are supposed to go in from the top down (above the 5.25" bays). I ended up using pliers, grabbing the small screw, and doing like 1/4th turns until it was screwed in well enough that it won't just fall out. Good luck!


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Sorry for the OT guys, but check this out, http://www.overclock.net/t/1547873/corsair-crew-quarters


I like it!


----------



## damstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> I'd say installing my Lamptron was the most difficult part of putting my build into the 540. There is little to no space to get to the little screw holes that are supposed to go in from the top down (above the 5.25" bays). I ended up using pliers, grabbing the small screw, and doing like 1/4th turns until it was screwed in well enough that it won't just fall out. Good luck!


Also another thing they did to make it more difficult was the 5.25 inch cage can't be flipped over. The holes for the tabs to fit into aren't centered. I managed to mount the fan controller with 1 screw on the top and 2 on the bottom but the fan controller is facing the wrong way and can't be flipped. If the cage could be flipped either way this could have been avoided.

Hope you are taking notes Corsair.

I got the FC5 V3 fan controller today and I can't mount it without the the fan controller facing the wrong way. My computer sits on my right. If I mounted the fan controller it would face with the bottom facing towards the opposite side of the Window. Just not a fan controller friendly case.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> Hope you are taking notes Corsair.
> 
> I got the FC5 V3 fan controller today and I can't mount it without the the fan controller facing the wrong way. My computer sits on my right. If I mounted the fan controller it would face with the bottom facing towards the opposite side of the Window. Just not a fan controller friendly case.


Thanks for the feedback. I may have to keep track of this type of compatibility issues moving forward. These are good info that we can use as a reference.


----------



## beaker920

Hi guys, does anybody know how well this case would air cool a titan x? I'm thinking about the vrm temps in particular. Some reviews say around 90 degrees is OK, others are measuring them in the 100's, which everybody agrees is too high. I don't particularly want to water cool it. If the titan x is a bad air cooled design I'll go for the gigabyte gtx 980 g1.

Thanks

Ian


----------



## alepolo101

You could always get a Kraken G10 and just add a closed loop, off the shelf watercooling unit to it, such as the H100i.


----------



## Bahamies

Do you guys have knowledge of does the Air 540 fit 280 radiator in front and top simultaneously? Not gonna go for push pull, but I do have tons of 140mm fans so I'd like to cheap out and use them with radiators.

The cooling capacity of 2x280mm rads should be sufficient for 5820K and 780 Poseidon, but if there is not enough space would 280mm + 140mm p/p be enough for the task? It would cost me considerably more to go for 120mm/240mm/360mm rad because of the need for 120mm fans.


----------



## igrease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damstr*
> 
> Just got my Lamptron fan controller today then I realized how stupid the Corsair engineers are. Were they even sober when they designed the 5.25 bays??? Great if you have a rom drive but if you have a fan controller what are you supposed to do? They royally screwed that part up. Probably have to drill holes myself. Do what they should when done from the factory...


Just use one of those rectangle sand paper things. I have the exact same fan controller and it didn't fit at first. All I did was sand the bottom of the bay where that little plastic lip is that prevents it from fitting down a bit and now it fits perfectly.


----------



## 2002dunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. I may have to keep track of this type of compatibility issues moving forward. These are good info that we can use as a reference.


Don't sit on the fence, simply get a rotated design into production ?









dunx

P.S. Really would like to get a 540 soon....


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2002dunx*
> 
> Don't sit on the fence, simply get a rotated design into production ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dunx
> 
> P.S. Really would like to get a 540 soon....


With the current 540, I highly doubt it at this point, it cost a lot money to retool a current design.

If something like that was to get implemented, it'll be for the future cases


----------



## GySgtHartman404

Air 540 or 750D inverted would be bought immediatly


----------



## 2002dunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> With the current 540, I highly doubt it at this point, it cost a lot money to retool a current design.
> 
> If something like that was to get implemented, it'll be for the future cases


Sorry ! I meant a rotated fan controller.....









dunx


----------



## kl6mk6

Here is my custom build. Just added the water loop. Put the pump/reservoir outside the case because it was bigger than I anticipated. I was a little bummed out about the EK parallel block. It was extremely limited in how it could be configured, especially since the EVGA 970 power connectors are in a poor location. All in all I'm really happy with the loop setup, and the only one I've seen with a 140x30 rad on the rear exhaust. It also has 280x30 rads on front and top. System stays nice and cool. My 4790k is running stable at 4.7GHz at 1.24v.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my custom build. Just added the water loop. Put the pump/reservoir outside the case because it was bigger than I anticipated. I was a little bummed out about the EK parallel block. It was extremely limited in how it could be configured, especially since the EVGA 970 power connectors are in a poor location. All in all I'm really happy with the loop setup, and the only one I've seen with a 140x30 rad on the rear exhaust. It also has 280x30 rads on front and top. System stays nice and cool. My 4790k is running stable at 4.7GHz at 1.24v.


Looks good







Would love to see some clear pics of how you brought the tubing in through the case if possible. I assume you had to cut it - did you use a bracket or anything for the tubing? Thanks.

Cheers.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to see some clear pics of how you brought the tubing in through the case if possible. I assume you had to cut it - did you use a bracket or anything for the tubing? Thanks.
> 
> Cheers.


I just removed 2 of the expansion card plates and cut out the support bar between them. It's not very pretty, but it does the trick. will probably make a custom plate to go in there eventually, but for now it makes draining the system over the sink a piece of cake.
Sorry about the blue hue in the pics. My phone's camera doesn't like the blue LED light.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I just removed 2 of the expansion card plates and cut out the support bar between them. It's not very pretty, but it does the trick. will probably make a custom plate to go in there eventually, but for now it makes draining the system over the sink a piece of cake.
> Sorry about the blue hue in the pics. My phone's camera doesn't like the blue LED light.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Cool, thanks for that







I've been wondering about ideas for using an external res and I"m not much of a modder so something like that might work well for me. + rep


----------



## scgt1

My fix for the Hue light strip falling:



About $3.75 or so at Homedepot, Walmart etc. I forgot what I paid and I just bought it yesterday.









Cut to the first notch on the tip. Applied 6 inches or so at a time and pushed down the light strip. Then applied electrical tape to hold it in place. (Slippery stuff) Says 24hrs for full cure. So That's how long I'll wait to take the tape off. Good for up to 400*. If the inside of my computer gets near that I'll have other problems to worry about I think.









So this is what I ended up with.



4pm tomorrow I can pull the tape off then hope for the best. If it didn't work I'll just peel off the silicon and get some of that 3m tape crap that doesn't hold up after time. Been there done that with the side window on PSP.


----------



## DeviousAddict

@scgt1

I've got the Hue and the light strip has just started coming loose too, it is a little long for the case though. I've got it running around the same place as you as well I think.
I may have to get some araldite on it (2 part uber hold glue)


----------



## FalkHogan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FalkHogan*
> 
> Hey fellas,
> I'm Falk from germany and I wish u a merry christmas!
> Finally my dream came true and I bought myself a carbide 540 white and some cool stuff like watercooling-components.
> This is my first watercooling-build and i did it all alone without any help from experienced people..
> I hope you like it! I do hope as well that my english isn't that bad..
> 
> I got a Laing DDC 1RT+ in the back and missed to get two connectors (cuz it has 2x G1/4 male, as u may know), so I just finished as much as possible.
> What's missing besides that:
> I'm going to get some EL-Light for the lighting, as well as a 5mm for the balancer, orange both.
> Air- & Watertemperature-Display made by Phobya will be added in the 5,25", too.
> 
> I never modded a case before so i had some trouble to get the balancer fixed to the side, but I made it and was daym proud of it.
> The radiator is push/pull with 6x Corsair SP120 Quiet-Series, put them where the filter should be.
> 
> The Monsoon-Connectors on the white 16/11er are orange, the Avexir-Core will light up in orange as well (but I can't show you because.. I wrote that before. Not able to connect my Laing..).
> The pictures aren't that well, but the build isn't done yet..
> 
> 
> 
> Please add me as club-member


Well I saw that I did not get added to thge club, so I decided to upload two more pictures of mine, finally running (fine)! There is missing some light, my RAMs do pulse and dominate the darkness in the case a little too much.

The system is stable now and I boosted my i5-2500k from 3,3 to 4,5 ghz, watertemperature while gaming is aroung 33°C, idle 25°C - I'm really happy with!
As I said, it's my first build and it looks nice for me, first watercool in my life


----------



## DeviousAddict

I think you have to add yourself now dude, the link is at the bottom of the 1st post http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/official-corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery/0_30
Nice build by the way, i do like your glowing ram


----------



## FalkHogan

You are right, thanks for the advice!
I posted the first time before it worked that way so I did not notice the changes.

Thanks a lot! I like it much as well, watch on yT, "Avexir Core" - i love the pulse..
Still a little bit too strong light due the fact that the rest of the case is dark. White lights (or RGB?) is ordered..


----------



## DeviousAddict

I'll have to watch that when i get home









I'd go white, use darkside light strips (not the tubes) (http://www.darksidemods.com/products.html#LED) they're suppose to be the best out there. You conect them to a spare 4pin fan port on your mobo, you can then control the brightness in Bios like you would a fan speed. I know people who have set them up to go brighter the higher the temp goes.


----------



## FalkHogan

Thanks again! These lightstrips do look good! I'm about to order 'em, great!


----------



## DeviousAddict

You're Welcome


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> @scgt1
> 
> I've got the Hue and the light strip has just started coming loose too, it is a little long for the case though. I've got it running around the same place as you as well I think.
> I may have to get some araldite on it (2 part uber hold glue)


I didn't want to use glue because if I decide to sell the case in the future it's going to have residue. Silicon you can just peel off any remains.







I just woke up so I checked it seems pretty good I may pull the tape off several hours early.


----------



## Internets

My PC is whisper silent save for when my 2x 2TB WD Black storage drives are in operation. When the drives are in use they cause a terrible buzzing through out the entire case. They are louder than my 780Ti at full load. What can you guys recommend in the way of sound dampening these drives in a Corsair Air 540?


----------



## scgt1

Don't feel bad my 4tb wd black steam drive is the.same way. You would think with technology these days they could make a quiet drive. Although I don't believe mine makes noise carry through the case. I think my drive just makes all that noise from itself.


----------



## Internets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgt1*
> 
> Don't feel bad my 4tb wd black steam drive is the.same way. You would think with technology these days they could make a quiet drive. Although I don't believe mine makes noise carry through the case. I think my drive just makes all that noise from itself.


I'm sure the fact that the case is resting on a marble side table makes it worse. If I slightly tilt the case or apply pressure to the frame the buzzing completely ceases. It isn't even a slight buzz I can easily pick up the buzzing on film through my iPhone 5S microphone.


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Internets*
> 
> I'm sure the fact that the case is resting on a marble side table makes it worse. If I slightly tilt the case or apply pressure to the frame the buzzing completely ceases. It isn't even a slight buzz I can easily pick up the buzzing on film through my iPhone 5S microphone.


shouldn't matter what it sits on unless you don't have the case upright. The.rubber feet should keep any sounds from resonating other places then the case. Have you put your finger on the drive while it's buzzing to see if that stops it? I wonder if your hd cage is a little loose and that's what is making the.noise.

Little ghetto but you could always.try strips of electrical tape on the.cage so when you slide it in there is cushion between the plastic tabs and the.metal chasis. May.deaden the sound some.


----------



## Internets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgt1*
> 
> shouldn't matter what it sits on unless you don't have the case upright. The.rubber feet should keep any sounds from resonating other places then the case. Have you put your finger on the drive while it's buzzing to see if that stops it? I wonder if your hd cage is a little loose and that's what is making the.noise.
> 
> Little ghetto but you could always.try strips of electrical tape on the.cage so when you slide it in there is cushion between the plastic tabs and the.metal chasis. May.deaden the sound some.


The case is upright and everything appears to be secured as tightly as needed. When the drives are in operation if I gently apply pressure to the top of the HD the buzzing does stop. I don't like doing that because I'm afraid I could damage the platters but as I mentioned above if I apply pressure to the frame of the case the buzzing stops. To me it appears the drives are vibrating through the floor of the case and it sounds like an old case fan on load. A *very* audible buzz. This has been my main issue with this case since day 1 of ownership.


----------



## galaxie83

Just built it last week.


----------



## scgt1

I would pull the tray/s out and run a strip of electrical tap either on the sides of the drive cage or the case rails then reinstall the hard drive cage. That will fill in any slack where the locking tabs slide into the rails along with adding a little cushion to the drive rail. It may help or eliminate the annoying vibration problem your having.


----------



## lawndart

Ok i have a question to the corsair rep... I have the corsair H120 water cooler and i have seen people with the same cooler and i was wondering why their corsair lights up and mine doesn't. I have all teh cables from the cooler head plugged into MB but it still doesnt light up.

Thanks

LawnDart


----------



## jameyscott

What cooler do you have?


----------



## lawndart

I have the corsair H110 ...
Lawndart


----------



## jameyscott

The h110 doesn't have an led that's why it doesn't light up.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgt1*
> 
> I would pull the tray/s out and run a strip of electrical tap either on the sides of the drive cage or the case rails then reinstall the hard drive cage. That will fill in any slack where the locking tabs slide into the rails along with adding a little cushion to the drive rail. It may help or eliminate the annoying vibration problem your having.


Yes, I was about to post something similar, you need to get something to absorb the vibration from the drive so it doesn't resonate through the case. I have my HDD sitting on some acoustic dampening foam on top of my power supply and that does the trick pretty well. Good luck, HDD rattle is on of my pet peeves, which is why my other two drives are SSDs









Cheers.


----------



## AdamIsMe

Does anyone here know if the Air 540 has enough room for two Galax 980s? I have two 3.5" HDDs at the bottom if that is helpful.

Also, what about two Asus Strix 980s?


----------



## XtremeOcD

plenty of room


----------



## ITAngel

My new case Corsair Carbide Series Air 540 Windowed White.











Love the case, and this is an upgrade from my old Enermax Fulmo Advance.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Stock fans had to go!


----------



## stone6356

Hi there guys, haven't posted anything in a while, so i thought i would just show off my new updated rig.
What do you guys think?


----------



## DaMadOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamIsMe*
> 
> Does anyone here know if the Air 540 has enough room for two Galax 980s? I have two 3.5" HDDs at the bottom if that is helpful.
> 
> Also, what about two Asus Strix 980s?


Yes and Yes! I have 3 reference 970's in mine and while I don't have any HDD's in those bottom slots there is more than enough room. You should be fine.

Also, some nice looking builds to those posting pics recently! Those with water cooled builds are really making me jealous. I'll hopefully get to do mine sooner rather than later.


----------



## Lelisevis

Sorry for the poor, rather yellowish colour pics.
Just installed some new fans so thought i'd show my new case.

Asus Rog Ranger Z97
Intel 4690k stock - Idles at 25C, load 55c-60c
Be quiet pure rock cooler
4x Corsair 120mm, 2x Corsair 140mm

16gb Corsair 1600mhz

Sapphire R9 290X Vapor-X - Never been over 75C

Samsung 850 evo 250gb
Crucial mx100 250gb
Momentus XT 750gb

Oh..........and a carbide Air 540

Edit: 24 inch AOC ips monitor, corsair vengeance K70 cherry red, Roccat Kone XTD, Saitek flight stick, Logitech wheel, Creative T40 speakers and Hyper-X cloud headset.


----------



## rodaduck

about time! i always wanted to be in a gang! the 540,s i like that ,
maybe i can get some ideas on the 540 im building? that as usual, the things i do get out of hand , i have completely modded the case , i have moved the psu to make room for 2 xspc photon 270 pump res, i moved the hot swap racks to mount a rad, i have tubes and parts running on the bottom side if i can pull it off its going to be pretty awesome , ill be looking at as many rigs as possible to get ideas for the rig

air 540
17 4790k
maximus formula 7 (bitspower full coverage water block
dominator ram (water cooled)
2 titan blacks (xspc razer bolcks)
xspc 240 rad (bottom) w/4 prolima vortex 15mm fans
xspc 320 rad (front) w/ 3 aerocool dead silence fans with shrouds)
1 270ml photon pump/ res combo for the cpu ram and mosfets (240 rad)
1 270ml photon pump/res combo for the gpu (320 rad)
Samsung 500 gig ssd for games
samsung 250 gig for o.s
wd black for storage
evga 1300 psu
monsoon hard line with chaingun fitting and bitspower 90"s
almost for 3 prolima 140 fans top and rear for exhaust

and now im exhausted thanks for having me! cant wait to check out your rigs ..later


----------



## unitus

stay tuned


----------



## ITAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unitus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stay tuned


Nice, I can't wait to see your project.


----------



## Draven

Well it seems I may not be able to get the 540 air after all. The pc store I was going to buy it from only has 5 left in stock in ALL of Ontario Canada (that's 34 stores btw). To buy it anywhere else is more expensive, by the time I have the money to get the store to do a store transfer it will be either out of stock or on clearance and they don't do store transfers when items go on clearance. I have really wanted to do a build with this case for a long time and seeing everyone's builds with how clean they are and all the great WC options it's all I have been thinking and talking about with my building buddies. Even though I have never bought this case, I have been telling people to buy it because of what I have read and watched in reviews. Like I said, I have been wanting to do a build in this case, It was going to be 2 builds, revising my wife's rig and my rig. The funny thing is, my wife doesn't get excited about a pc case like I do, but when I told her what I was going to do for her she was really liking the idea. Anyway I just wanted to let all of you guys know I have really enjoyed looking at all of your builds, keep up the great work, and @Corsair Joseph thank you for reading my PMs it was really great chatting with you about some of my ideas.

Best Regards,

Draven.


----------



## rodaduck

amazon has the black ones for 129 and they have a crap load of them


----------



## rodaduck

amazon 129 for the black one and there is no shortage there


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodaduck*
> 
> amazon 129 for the black one and there is no shortage there


Thanks for the info, didn't want the black case, I had my heart set on 2 white ones and in Canada on Amazon they are $170+shipping


----------



## SortOfGrim

repaint it


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> repaint it


He still said $170+ shipping.









On a side note you can always keep an eye on NCIX.com Sign up for their deals. If the case goes on sale on deal it doesn't always show on the product page. Also they have Daily deals that can be seen from the home page right in the center.

You can always try their US website since they are located in Canada you may be able to order off that site instead which usually has better deals. If your a first time customer you can get $10 off your first order with promo code or a $20 gift card for use on your next purchase.


----------



## SortOfGrim

I was referring to the black one for 129, than repaint it to whatever color


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> Thanks for the info, *didn't want the black case*, I had my heart set on 2 white ones and in *Canada on Amazon they are $170+shippin*g


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I was referring to the black one for 129, than repaint it to whatever color


As he said it's $170 plus shipping for the black one for him. (being in Cananda)


----------



## DaMadOne

EDIT* CRAP! I meant to preview that and hit send instead.. so basically. IT'S HAPPENING =) can't wait. Stuff is suppose to be here Friday.. going to be a fun weekend. Judging from the last dozen or so posts it seems I'm not the only one about to do an amazing WC setup in our fine case. Can't wait to see pics from others and I'll have a mega gallery to show off next weekend! w00t! awesomeness?!









I'm more excited about doing a custom loop that I was about the whole new rig 6 months ago.









Thank you to PPC's for the 8% off for easter!

EDIT AGAIN!* I should have "blacked out" the prices.. I promise I am not trying to show off.. I'm legitimately just super excited. *FIXED.. sorry.. my boss took me out for some beers after work today so I can barely contain my excitement. I've removed the "non blacked out" pic and replaced it.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> I was referring to the black one for 129, than repaint it to whatever color


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgt1*
> 
> As he said it's $170 plus shipping for the black one for him. (being in Cananda)


The price difference between the white and black is about $20 so if I but the black one and then paint it myself then after buying all the stuff I need to do it I could have bought the white one lol but I really do thank all of you for your help


----------



## DaMadOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> The price difference between the white and black is about $20 so if I but the black one and then paint it myself then after buying all the stuff I need to do it I could have bought the white one lol but I really do thank all of you for your help


I would think the $20 difference if you want the white would be worth it. To take the black case and do a good job would require multiple sanding passes and multiple coats of paint, likely followed by a light clear coat. Seriously a lot of work to do it right. Just buy the white case if that is what you want. It WILL cost you less in the long run.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaMadOne*
> 
> I would think the $20 difference if you want the white would be worth it. To take the black case and do a good job would require multiple sanding passes and multiple coats of paint, likely followed by a light clear coat. Seriously a lot of work to do it right. Just buy the white case if that is what you want. It WILL cost you less in the long run.


This is true, but what I have been saying is that the White 540 Air is $170+shipping on Amazon Canada, at my local computer shop it is also $170 but my local store doesn't have any and I'd rather not spend the money on shipping, I really want the case but why should I pay more, plus with shipping I don't know what condition it will come in when it gets here, I like to go to a store and know that it is in perfect shape when I leave. I think I am going to with the Fractal Design Define R5 Arctic White when it comes in stock at my local pc shop, and like I said before thank you for all your help and keep up the great builds.


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> This is true, but what I have been saying is that the White 540 Air is $170+shipping on Amazon Canada, at my local computer shop it is also $170 but my local store doesn't have any and I'd rather not spend the money on shipping, I really want the case but why should I pay more, plus with shipping I don't know what condition it will come in when it gets here, I like to go to a store and know that it is in perfect shape when I leave. I think I am going to with the Fractal Design Define R5 Arctic White when it comes in stock at my local pc shop, and like I said before thank you for all your help and keep up the great builds.


like I said earlier keep an eye on ncix.com they are located in Canada and the case is pretty well packaged and ships free. Not only that but ships with package insurane in case something happens.


----------



## rodaduck

depending on how much you buy i always pay the 100 a year fro prime and get free shipping on prime items and you also get there video service that is better then nextflix ..so you get free shipping and the video for 100 a year ..for me its worth..just a thought


----------



## DaMadOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> This is true, but what I have been saying is that the White 540 Air is $170+shipping on Amazon Canada, at my local computer shop it is also $170 but my local store doesn't have any and I'd rather not spend the money on shipping, I really want the case but why should I pay more, plus with shipping I don't know what condition it will come in when it gets here, I like to go to a store and know that it is in perfect shape when I leave. I think I am going to with the Fractal Design Define R5 Arctic White when it comes in stock at my local pc shop, and like I said before thank you for all your help and keep up the great builds.


I completely agree, it sucks you are being discriminated against because of your location.. completely unacceptable as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## DeviousAddict

@Draven

Have you thought about the Thermaltake Core X1?
It is similar to the 540 cube design except it is a horizontal mobo and the PSU etc go underneath. The biggest part of the case though is that it's stackable and customisable. Basically all of the panel can be swapped over (top, bottom, left, right) or removed to extend with another case in any direction.

http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00002576

They have different variants of the same case

X9 = E-ATX
X1 = ITX
V1 = Mini-ITX (mesh front)
X2 = Micro-ATX
V21 = Micro-ATX (mesh front)

Edit: found a very thourough review of the X9 version http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/6912/thermaltake-core-x9-atx-cube-chassis-review/index.html


----------



## rodaduck

that thing is real cool but were do you put a bigboy motherboard?


----------



## rodaduck

never mind i see now , next time ill read first, instead of just look at pics..just like school


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodaduck*
> 
> never mind i see now , next time ill read first, instead of just look at pics..just like school


Yeah, the picture in the review of the componants installed is a full sized GPU and an ATX board. The insides are ginormous. I think it's a pretty good substitue if you can't get hold of 540.


----------



## unitus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unitus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stay tuned


ok here we go , so i dont really wanna start a build log so i thought i would just post it here as my setup isnt 100 titan x's blah blah blah







( wish it was but lol )

originally i had a corsair c70 case but it didnt really suit my setup so i started to look at different options such as the enthoo primo , 900D etc but living in good old Australia we dont have the greatest avalability of parts and suppliers and when we do its in another state and costs a fortune to ship !

This lead me to the air 540 its nice and clean looking , small but not to small , fits the over all setup nicely

Now let me be clear THIS IS MY FIRST W/C BUILD

It took along time for me to pull the trigger on the air 540 as i was worried about room etc but after reading this forum/group my mind was put to ease , i tossed up between rigid tubing or flex tubing i figured for my first attempt i would go flex ( glad i did







)

The specs

i5 4690k
asus rog ranger z97 m/b
2x gtx 980 strix
16 gig kingston hyper x 2133mhz ram
500gig hdd
120 gig samsung evo hdd
xfx pro black edition 850w psu

watercooling

1 x 240mm ocool rad
1 x 360mm ocool rad
ek evo supremacy cpu block
2 x strix 980 ek blocks + back plates
1 x ek sli terminal
primo chiil tubing
ek blood red coolant
ek 110 xres/pump combo
bitspower fittings

5 x corsair 120mm sp fans
1 x corsair 120mm af fan












my helpers


over all i am pretty happy with the results i need to source some custom sleeved cables once that is done cable management in the back will be fixed up
will probably removed the 500gig hdd and replace with a 1 tb ssd and also find a nice 1440p or 4k gsync monitor if they ever become available in Australia lol









the main aim for this build was to improve temps , living in Australia the temps get pretty crazy no matter what fan setup i tried in my old case the cooling wasnt sufficient

ps to anyone that plans on using these bitspower fittings and primochill 1/2in 3/4 od tubing they are a pain in the ass !

Cheers guys


----------



## killacam7478

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unitus*
> 
> ok here we go , so i dont really wanna start a build log so i thought i would just post it here as my setup isnt 100 titan x's blah blah blah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( wish it was but lol )
> 
> originally i had a corsair c70 case but it didnt really suit my setup so i started to look at different options such as the enthoo primo , 900D etc but living in good old Australia we dont have the greatest avalability of parts and suppliers and when we do its in another state and costs a fortune to ship !
> 
> This lead me to the air 540 its nice and clean looking , small but not to small , fits the over all setup nicely
> 
> Now let me be clear THIS IS MY FIRST W/C BUILD
> 
> It took along time for me to pull the trigger on the air 540 as i was worried about room etc but after reading this forum/group my mind was put to ease , i tossed up between rigid tubing or flex tubing i figured for my first attempt i would go flex ( glad i did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> The specs
> 
> i5 4690k
> asus rog ranger z97 m/b
> 2x gtx 980 strix
> 16 gig kingston hyper x 2133mhz ram
> 500gig hdd
> 120 gig samsung evo hdd
> xfx pro black edition 850w psu
> 
> watercooling
> 
> 1 x 240mm ocool rad
> 1 x 360mm ocool rad
> ek evo supremacy cpu block
> 2 x strix 980 ek blocks + back plates
> 1 x ek sli terminal
> primo chiil tubing
> ek blood red coolant
> ek 110 xres/pump combo
> bitspower fittings
> 
> 5 x corsair 120mm sp fans
> 1 x corsair 120mm af fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my helpers
> 
> 
> over all i am pretty happy with the results i need to source some custom sleeved cables once that is done cable management in the back will be fixed up
> will probably removed the 500gig hdd and replace with a 1 tb ssd and also find a nice 1440p or 4k gsync monitor if they ever become available in Australia lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the main aim for this build was to improve temps , living in Australia the temps get pretty crazy no matter what fan setup i tried in my old case the cooling wasnt sufficient
> 
> ps to anyone that plans on using these bitspower fittings and primochill 1/2in 3/4 od tubing they are a pain in the ass !
> 
> Cheers guys






Looks amazing, and love how clean your desk setup is. I think the sleeved power cables for your GPU's will be a great finishing touch. I got some from a local store and am happy with them (ModRight I think was the name of the brand)


----------



## DaMadOne

Looks great unitus! I just got my first WC build all together too! Pics are incoming.. I need to go through them and pick out the good ones. Sooo much caffeine and potato phone pics = many retakes because blurry







I'll probably get them up tomorrow because I have some gaming to do that doesn't involve the sound of a jet engine next to my head!

Overall, so far I couldn't be too much happier! All 3 GPUs are within a few degrees of each other and so far I have not seen one of them go over 48c (not OC'd yet) at that was the highest temp while playing Crysis3 maxed out @ 5760x1080. I'm a little disappointed that the 5930k isn't really running any cooler than with the h100 on it, but at least it is doing it with MUCH less noise.

Teaser? probably a good idea











EDIT* Oh yea, I meant to ask if anyone has input on pump speed? I have the EK XRES D5 PWM pump. It is being controlled via the bios/speedfan. It will go all the way down to 800-ish rpm and up to about 4500rpm. ATM I have the "base" set to about 1500rpm and it will ramp up some once the CPU passes 50c. So far in my limited testing I can't really see much of a temp difference between pump speeds.. the fans ramping up past 50c seems to do more good than the pump speeding up. Just wondering if there was any "science" behind it really


----------



## rodaduck

looks very clean , i have a feeling all the fittings and hoses are a pain in the ass , i had 3 boxes of monsoon hard line and so far this is all i got bent because i ran out !! bend wrong measure wrong , burn it , you name it i did but i think i finally got , you should be able to get the acer gaming monitor were you live here shortly? im waiting for mine , anyways here is some very little progress on R.I.P hoping to get it tied up in the next month or so


----------



## gump1119

Decided to see if I could squeeze a 120mm rad in the back. It works but required the 240 at the top to have the fittings on the right, which will require the 360 to have the fittings on the bottom. Here's some preliminary pics. Still assembling everything. Looks like it should all work. Using Alphacool ST30 radiators. There's just room for a 360 as well which I will eventually add but don't currently have. Using Push only fans but could go push/pull on the single rad and for 2/3 fans on a triple. Fans are Corsair SP120 LED. The 120 probably doesn't justify the compromise of thinner top and front radiators, but half of this hobby is for the fun of it anyway so I don't really need to maximize performance. Please forgive my lack of cable sleeving and terrible stock air cooler  Work in progress.


----------



## unitus

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Lelisevis

Happy birthday to me : )

OK so I finally got around to playing some battlefield 4 tonight for a few hours.......



Not bad for air cooling and it runs quieter that some of the aio watercoolers I've had in the past. Also who says the 290x runs hot.....you just aren't buying the right one. 1030mhz core clock and maximum temperature of 70c. Definitely couldn't pick out the sound over the PWM case fans which are really quiet, the only sound you get is that lovely clean airflow sound









This is without a doubt my favourite case in more years than I care to admit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lelisevis*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor, rather yellowish colour pics.
> Just installed some new fans so thought i'd show my new case.
> 
> Asus Rog Ranger Z97
> Intel 4690k stock - Idles at 25C, load 55c-60c
> Be quiet pure rock cooler
> 4x Corsair 120mm, 2x Corsair 140mm
> 
> 16gb Corsair 1600mhz
> 
> Sapphire R9 290X Vapor-X - Never been over 75C
> 
> Samsung 850 evo 250gb
> Crucial mx100 250gb
> Momentus XT 750gb
> 
> Oh..........and a carbide Air 540
> 
> Edit: 24 inch AOC ips monitor, corsair vengeance K70 cherry red, Roccat Kone XTD, Saitek flight stick, Logitech wheel, Creative T40 speakers and Hyper-X cloud headset.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gump1119*
> 
> Decided to see if I could squeeze a 120mm rad in the back. It works but required the 240 at the top to have the fittings on the right, which will require the 360 to have the fittings on the bottom. Here's some preliminary pics. Still assembling everything. Looks like it should all work. Using Alphacool ST30 radiators. There's just room for a 360 as well which I will eventually add but don't currently have. Using Push only fans but could go push/pull on the single rad and for 2/3 fans on a triple. Fans are Corsair SP120 LED. The 120 probably doesn't justify the compromise of thinner top and front radiators, but half of this hobby is for the fun of it anyway so I don't really need to maximize performance. Please forgive my lack of cable sleeving and terrible stock air cooler  Work in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I was just barely able to squeeze a Koolance 140mm rad on the backof mine (had to bend back 2 small parts of the case on the door side). It worked out perfect. Nice looking build!


----------



## bracco

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gump1119*
> 
> Decided to see if I could squeeze a 120mm rad in the back. It works but required the 240 at the top to have the fittings on the right, which will require the 360 to have the fittings on the bottom. Here's some preliminary pics. Still assembling everything. Looks like it should all work. Using Alphacool ST30 radiators. There's just room for a 360 as well which I will eventually add but don't currently have. Using Push only fans but could go push/pull on the single rad and for 2/3 fans on a triple. Fans are Corsair SP120 LED. The 120 probably doesn't justify the compromise of thinner top and front radiators, but half of this hobby is for the fun of it anyway so I don't really need to maximize performance. Please forgive my lack of cable sleeving and terrible stock air cooler  Work in progress.






Looks good. Here is how I went about it.



The rads are an alphacool 30 mm x 140 in back, 60 x 240 on top, and 45 x 360 in front. No room for push pull though. I also had to dremel off some inner lip on the inner door side of the case to let the 140 sit flush.


----------



## gump1119

Damn, and I thought mine was snug! Nice work.


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bracco*
> 
> Looks good. Here is how I went about it.
> 
> 
> 
> The rads are an alphacool 30 mm x 140 in back, 60 x 240 on top, and 45 x 360 in front. No room for push pull though. I also had to dremel off some inner lip on the inner door side of the case to let the 140 sit flush.


Doesn't the 140mm rad block the screw holes for the side cover?


----------



## bracco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gump1119*
> 
> Damn, and I thought mine was snug! Nice work.


Thx!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> Doesn't the 140mm rad block the screw holes for the side cover?


Yes it does, the bottom screw hole fits fine, however the acrilic siding bumps into the rad and the panel doesnt close flush. It doesnt bother me enough to look into modifying it, but im sure you could alter the panel if you wanted to.


----------



## R3RX

Good day guys!
I'm new to this forum, and new Corsair 540 owner. (LOVING THE CASE BTW!!!) But I've been following this thread for quite some time now, and liking all of your builds!

Right now I haven't finished my build yet and I'm looking for suggestions about the other 140mm fan that came with the case.
Where do you guys think should I place the 140mm fan, Top-Front or Top-Back? And should I use it as an intake or exhaust? Or maybe you guys have different suggestions about the fan placement for better airflow? Would appreciate to read some of your thoughts & advices!


----------



## Friction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3RX*
> 
> Good day guys!
> I'm new to this forum, and new Corsair 540 owner. (LOVING THE CASE BTW!!!) But I've been following this thread for quite some time now, and liking all of your builds!
> 
> Right now I haven't finished my build yet and I'm looking for suggestions about the other 140mm fan that came with the case.
> Where do you guys think should I place the 140mm fan, Top-Front or Top-Back? And should I use it as an intake or exhaust? Or maybe you guys have different suggestions about the fan placement for better airflow? Would appreciate to read some of your thoughts & advices!


What do you mean the "other" 140mm fan? It only comes with 3 that is pre-installed. 2in the front for intake and 1 in the rear for exhuast.

If you tell us your plans for what you intend to put in the case, we can better help you with placement and optimum airflow.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> Doesn't the 140mm rad block the screw holes for the side cover?


Yeas, i had planned on drill pressing the rad where the screw would go, but i forgot before i installed. So instead I dremmeled of the tip of the screw, works fine.


----------



## R3RX

My bad. Didn't realized that my photo was not successfully uploaded:


Riht now I replaced the stock 140mm located at the back with a Antec 920. I was wondering where would be the best place to put the stock 140mm that I just removed from the back. Should I put it on top as an intake/exhaust? Or just leave it out of the case?


----------



## Friction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3RX*
> 
> My bad. Didn't realized that my photo was not successfully uploaded:
> 
> 
> Riht now I replaced the stock 140mm located at the back with a Antec 920. I was wondering where would be the best place to put the stock 140mm that I just removed from the back. Should I put it on top as an intake/exhaust? Or just leave it out of the case?


Just leave it out.


----------



## rodaduck

if it starts getting toasty then i would put in the top as exhaust , i mounted 120 on the bottom pulling air in and pushing out the top , ill be changing to water cooled as soon as my case is finished , but i have 2 titan blacks and i seen the temps go down , but it just depends on how hot you are running , if its not hot then leave it out ,


----------



## cadger

Anyone have issues with the side panels on this case? They don't seem to lock in place and I can hear them rattle back and forth with any movement.


----------



## SortOfGrim

yeah, they are flimsy..also the window is low quality (ie scratches easily)


----------



## Lelisevis

Scratched mine on day one when the cat knocked the speaker over. You can get replacements off Corsairs website but one panel is like 1/4 the cost of the case.


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lelisevis*
> 
> Scratched mine on day one when the cat knocked the speaker over. You can get replacements off Corsairs website but one panel is like 1/4 the cost of the case.


Do you have any idea how much to simply replace the window with acrylic of a higher quality?


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draven*
> 
> Anyway I just wanted to let all of you guys know I have really enjoyed looking at all of your builds, keep up the great work, and @Corsair Joseph
> thank you for reading my PMs it was really great chatting with you about some of my ideas.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Draven.


Not a problem at all. It was my pleasure chatting with you as well







It's just too bad that you couldn't get the AIr 540 case from any of your local stores.. A bit of a bummer, knowing the plans you have in mind were already set for that case. I hope you find a way to still make it happen in the future


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lelisevis*
> 
> Scratched mine on day one when the cat knocked the speaker over. You can get replacements off Corsairs website but one panel is like 1/4 the cost of the case.


You can always ask our customer service for a replacement window side panel. Just make sure to provide proof of purchase when you submit the request. It's worth a shot.

You can start the request here, *Corsair.force.com*


----------



## johnnyk9

A piece of Lexan that size would probably run about 20.00, Lexan is a lot harder and therefore more scratch resistant


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyk9*
> 
> A piece of Lexan that size would probably run about 20.00, Lexan is a lot harder and therefore more scratch resistant


Thanks for that. How does it fare with regards to breaking/shattering? Like, what if I accidentally drop the panel during handling, or worse, the PC falls off from a say a meter high on its side?

*EDIT* Nevermind, I just saw a video comparing the two:






Needless to say, my fears about the material look unfounded







From the video though, it looks as if polycarbonate does scratch more easily, but with better strength.


----------



## johnnyk9

Lexan is used for glass replacement where strength is needed. it's virtually unbreakable. your case would self destruct before the lexan gave out. all plastics will scratch but i have used lexan and acrylic and lexan is more scratch resistant. you can also get acrylic polish which will buff out scratches. the problem with the 540 is that it is a very soft acrylic they used and marks really easy!!


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyk9*
> 
> Lexan is used for glass replacement where strength is needed. it's virtually unbreakable. your case would self destruct before the lexan gave out. all plastics will scratch but i have used lexan and acrylic and lexan is more scratch resistant. you can also get acrylic polish which will buff out scratches. the problem with the 540 is that it is a very soft acrylic they used and marks really easy!!


I see. Thanks for that. I'll see if I can get a local source for Lexan here. Hopefully I can, so that once my window scratches out or breaks on me I know where to source a replacement.


----------



## rodaduck




----------



## rodaduck




----------



## DeviousAddict

@rodaduck
Nice graphics card on your 1st set of pictures, but i don't understand the reason behind the parts set up in a cardboard box


----------



## rodaduck

that was a pic i found on google , just put it there to throw you off..haha when i seen it i thought someone wanted a desktop pretty bad


----------



## bishop161

finsihed my watercooling build with the 540.

Love this case more and more everyday! Going to use the white version to build a system for my son.


----------



## Lelisevis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bishop161*
> 
> finsihed my watercooling build with the 540.
> 
> Love this case more and more everyday! Going to use the white version to build a system for my son.


Very very tidy, love it, well done.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bishop161*
> 
> finsihed my watercooling build with the 540.
> 
> Love this case more and more everyday! Going to use the white version to build a system for my son.


questions:
We're you unable to mount you h220x/h240x up top?
Which cooler is that specifically?
Reason why it's mounted like that?

I ask because I plan on expanding from an h220x and although very clean and tidy, I am.Der why it's mounted like that.


----------



## bishop161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> questions:
> We're you unable to mount you h220x/h240x up top?


Didn't try to mount it up top. But, I would imagine that I would fit since the res would be away from the motherboard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> questions:
> Which cooler is that specifically?


H220-x
Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 280mm rad
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> questions:
> Reason why it's mounted like that?


I felt like this was the best way to mount it.
1) It allows for a 280mm rad up top.
2) It is hard to see in this picture, but if you put a slight bend in the furthest to the right hard drive rail (will be easy to bend back), you can install a quick disconnect to the drain/fill port on the H220-X. This makes filling/draining REALLY easy as you don't have to remove anything. Simply just plug in the QDC through the hole that is already in the case and all the fluids will drain out. For Filling, flip over and plug the QDC in with a funnel and fill it up.
3) Bleeding is also a breeze. Because of this orientation, everything naturally flows to the bottom, where the QDC is, if the case is up side down. It took me less than 10 minutes to fill and bleed this loop.

EDIT: I also managed to squeeze an E-ATX board in here.









I was originally worried that this pump on the H220-x couldn't handle the additional rad and gpu block, but it does like a champ. Here are my temps while running Heaven GPU bench and Intel XTU bench at the same time (i7-3820 + gtx 770):


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bishop161*
> 
> Didn't try to mount it up top. But, I would imagine that I would fit since the res would be away from the motherboard.
> H220-x
> Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 280mm rad
> I felt like this was the best way to mount it.
> 1) It allows for a 280mm rad up top.
> 2) It is hard to see in this picture, but if you put a slight bend in the furthest to the right hard drive rail (will be easy to bend back), you can install a quick disconnect to the drain/fill port on the H220-X. This makes filling/draining REALLY easy as you don't have to remove anything. Simply just plug in the QDC through the hole that is already in the case and all the fluids will drain out. For Filling, flip over and plug the QDC in with a funnel and fill it up.
> 3) Bleeding is also a breeze. Because of this orientation, everything naturally flows to the bottom, where the QDC is, if the case is up side down. It took me less than 10 minutes to fill and bleed this loop.
> 
> EDIT: I also managed to squeeze an E-ATX board in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was originally worried that this pump on the H220-x couldn't handle the additional rad and gpu block, but it does like a champ. Here are my temps while running Heaven GPU bench and Intel XTU bench at the same time (i7-3820 + gtx 770):


I think *just for looks mostly* the 280 rad in the front and the h220x up top will be a great move, I believe the front will fit the 280 rad no problem, don't have to bend anything as well.


----------



## TopSpeed510

Just ordered a Corsair Carbide 540 and I am excited to swap all components over this case from a HAF-922 Mid tower..

Asus Sabertooth P67 1155 Motherboard
Intel i7 3770K
Xigmatek CPU Cooler ( Will switch out if I can find a deal on AIO )
16gb Corsair Vengence 1600 MHZ
Corsair 1000W Full Modular PSU ( LOL Overkill, but got it when I started building a while back )
2X EVGA GTX 550TI SLI ( Planning to upgrade in the feature once I catch a deal )
240GB Intel SSD
2X Seagate 7200 RPM 1.5TB ( Got it back then during Thailand Flood which HDD price spike, cost me an arm and a leg )

Hopefully you guys can give me more advice as I am waiting for the case arrival and I can prepare the unexpected.. Currently OC'd 4.8 GHz stable under Prime 95.. Wish this case will give me better airflow making it even better.... Glad to join to guys apart this cool looking 540


----------



## eXteR

New update today i want to share.

3 Noiseblocker B12-2, using a 7v reductor, spin at 1000rpm.

I'm waiting for 2 DEMCIFLEX filters, top and bottom.

Top and back exhaust fan are the stock Corsair AF140L.

The back one with a 7v reductor, spin at 850 rpm, top fans controlled with bios silent mode 600rpm. Absolutely quiet.





The following invention has been to a strip led, with controller and remote control.

I've connected to the PSU via a SATA cable.

Here 4 photos and a sample video. EYE EPILEPTIC !!

http://postimg.org/image/n2g32uc2l/full/

http://postimg.org/image/n11jvokv1/full/

http://postimg.org/image/zeee2lajh/full/

http://postimg.org/image/526vygjvh/full/

Video:




Enjoy!


----------



## rodaduck

THE ONLY THING I WOULD SAY TO ANYONE USING THE 540 AIR WHO HAVE A LOT OF HARDWARE TO PUT IN IS LOOK AT THE PROLIMA VORTEX SLIM FANS , THEY ARE ONLY 15MM THICK AND MAKE A DIFFERENCE IF YOU ARE TIGHT FOR ROOM , THE 140 FANS PUT OUT ALMOST 90 CFM GIVE OR TAKE AND HAVE A 120 MOUNTING PATTERN AND THE 120 PUT OUT AROUND 50 , IM GOING TO TRY THE 120 IN PUSH PULL ON A RAD , THERE PROBABLY NOT BEST FOR RADS BUT IM ADDING A SHROUD TO HELP , AND WONT AFFECT MY BUILD BECAUSE THAT SHROUD WOULD BE UNDER THE CASE , IM USING ALL 140 FOR EXHAUST , THEY JUST MAKE IT LOOK ALLOT CLEANER AND THEY ARE VERY VERY QUIT


----------



## rodaduck

LIKE THOSE FANS


----------



## SortOfGrim

shh..

ps: the little pencil bottom left of your posts allows you to edit it.. like add lines. No need for double posting.


----------



## rodaduck

if your refering to me my comment "like those fans" was for the other guys fans not the ones i had just commented on ..to different sets of fans ..if you are not referring to me then ignore post..but thanks for thr tip


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodaduck*
> 
> if your refering to me my comment "like those fans" was for the other guys fans not the ones i had just commented on ..to different sets of fans ..if you are not referring to me then ignore post..but thanks for thr tip


You should make good use of the "Quote" button at the bottom of a post you are replying to. That way, people will know what your reply is for, and avoid situations like this.


----------



## Nastye

So... the "door" on my Air 540 seems to make a pretty loud buzzing noise. I've tried to solve it by adding some dampening stickers from an old Macho to it, but that didn't really work. Anyone have suggestions?
I'm also pretty sure it's the side part with the window since I don't hear the buzzing when I have the case open or when I push against it and disrupt the vibration.

I have 4 Silent Wings 2 (2x front, 1x back 1x back-top) installed in that minimum contact-way I think, and I tried "decoupling" my HDD with the same dampening-stickers that I tried for the door (I thought I was pretty successful







)


----------



## rodaduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> You should make good use of the "Quote" button at the bottom of a post you are replying to. That way, people will know what your reply is for, and avoid situations like this.


so school me here , if i use "quote" it replies only to that post? if i use reply it puts a reply but really cannot tell what post im replying to ?and then what is multi ? and what is rep?


----------



## Nastye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodaduck*
> 
> so school me here , if i use "quote" it replies only to that post? if i use reply it puts a reply but really cannot tell what post im replying to ?and then what is multi ? and what is rep?


Quote means the quoted post will show up in your post aswell and it'll be obvious that you reply to him. Multi AFAIK will quote multiple posts in yours. REP+ is similar to thanks, so when some1 helped you out you +rep him


----------



## Braddock

TT Riing an EK Evo installed.


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nastye*
> 
> Quote means the quoted post will show up in your post aswell and it'll be obvious that you reply to him. Multi AFAIK will quote multiple posts in yours. REP+ is similar to thanks, so when some1 helped you out you +rep him


Exactly what Nastye said.







I'm not really sure why they did a "Reply" button when there's no indication of what post you're really replying to. I guess that's something they have to fix. For me, "Quote" is the better reply function.







And yeah, "Multi" is good when quoting multiple people, though I find that if I click on "Quote" in different posts it just appends the quotes, so it also works like "Multi".


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Braddock*
> 
> TT Riing an EK Evo installed.
> 
> ...


How do the Riings work out for you? Especially as rad fans? Have you compared them to, say, the Corsair SP120s or Gentle Typhoons?


----------



## Braddock

Because of the mora, there is no difference wether the 360 rad is active or passive. But the riing are quite nice. Starting at around 5v and they go down to 2,3v. For me the look was more important.


----------



## johnnyk9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nastye*
> 
> So... the "door" on my Air 540 seems to make a pretty loud buzzing noise. I've tried to solve it by adding some dampening stickers from an old Macho to it, but that didn't really work. Anyone have suggestions?
> I'm also pretty sure it's the side part with the window since I don't hear the buzzing when I have the case open or when I push against it and disrupt the vibration.
> 
> I have 4 Silent Wings 2 (2x front, 1x back 1x back-top) installed in that minimum contact-way I think, and I tried "decoupling" my HDD with the same dampening-stickers that I tried for the door (I thought I was pretty successful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


on the inside of the panel there are metal tabs that hold the acrylic winow in place. check and see if any of them need to be tightened down


----------



## SortOfGrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodaduck*
> 
> THE ONLY THING I WOULD SAY TO ANYONE USING THE 540 AIR WHO HAVE A LOT OF HARDWARE TO PUT IN IS LOOK AT THE PROLIMA VORTEX SLIM FANS , THEY ARE ONLY 15MM THICK AND MAKE A DIFFERENCE IF YOU ARE TIGHT FOR ROOM , THE 140 FANS PUT OUT ALMOST 90 CFM GIVE OR TAKE AND HAVE A 120 MOUNTING PATTERN AND THE 120 PUT OUT AROUND 50 , IM GOING TO TRY THE 120 IN PUSH PULL ON A RAD , THERE PROBABLY NOT BEST FOR RADS BUT IM ADDING A SHROUD TO HELP , AND WONT AFFECT MY BUILD BECAUSE THAT SHROUD WOULD BE UNDER THE CASE , IM USING ALL 140 FOR EXHAUST , THEY JUST MAKE IT LOOK ALLOT CLEANER AND THEY ARE VERY VERY QUIT
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rodaduck*
> 
> LIKE THOSE FANS
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SortOfGrim*
> 
> shh..
> 
> ps: the little pencil bottom left of your posts allows you to edit it.. like add lines. No need for double posting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodaduck*
> 
> if your refering to me my comment "like those fans" was for the other guys fans not the ones i had just commented on ..to different sets of fans ..if you are not referring to me then ignore post..but thanks for thr tip
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rodaduck*
> 
> so school me here , if i use "quote" it replies only to that post? if i use reply it puts a reply but really cannot tell what post im replying to ?and then what is multi ? and what is rep?
Click to expand...

Sorry for the late reply, I was away for the weekend. Yes, I did reply to you, about your double posts and you Caps Lock (ab)use. Although it replies to all, including me.
In my eyes a reply is always about the previous post, a quote (and/or multi) is about before that. So I kinda broke my own rule too..naughty me









ps for all: if quoting a post with multiple pix just show one and use the spoiler tag for the rest.


----------



## Nastye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyk9*
> 
> on the inside of the panel there are metal tabs that hold the acrylic winow in place. check and see if any of them need to be tightened down


I couldn't really tighten them, but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Skye12977

I'm determined to figure out how to do a decent way to place the 240 air on top of the 540 air


----------



## Lelisevis

Got a nice flat parcel in the post today........

About a week ago I sent a nice pleasant email to Corsair explaining how I knocked over a speaker on my desk chasing the cat and managed to scratch the side glass panel, it was my birthday and I'd only just finished building it so I was gutted, anyway within an hour I had a reply saying no problem we'll put one in the post for you. Lo and behold 10 days later I get a knock on the front door and one signature later I have a replacement white glass panel.

Thank you so much to Corsair and in particular Corsair Joseph, top advice, you've restored my faith in Case manufacturers







.


----------



## Emmexx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lelisevis*
> 
> Got a nice flat parcel in the post today........
> 
> About a week ago I sent a nice pleasant email to Corsair explaining how I knocked over a speaker on my desk chasing the cat and managed to scratch the side glass panel, it was my birthday and I'd only just finished building it so I was gutted, anyway within an hour I had a reply saying no problem we'll put one in the post for you. Lo and behold 10 days later I get a knock on the front door and one signature later I have a replacement white glass panel.
> 
> Thank you so much to Corsair and in particular Corsair Joseph, top advice, you've restored my faith in Case manufacturers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Gotta say, Corsair support goes above and beyond. High marks for sure.


----------



## Emmexx

I decided I wanted fans on both sides of my air 540 so I broke out my Dremel and made it so.


----------



## eXteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmexx*
> 
> I decided I wanted fans on both sides of my air 540 so I broke out my Dremel and made it so.


Can you upload more images with light? I barely see anything.


----------



## Emmexx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXteR*
> 
> Can you upload more images with light? I barely see anything.


Sure


----------



## eXteR

Nice mod m8. That Aerocool Dead Silence are beautifull.

How about performance and sound compromise? i want to buy 3 of them, 140mm version.


----------



## Emmexx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXteR*
> 
> Nice mod m8. That Aerocool Dead Silence are beautifull.
> 
> How about performance and sound compromise? i want to buy 3 of them, 140mm version.


The Aerocool 140 generate a nice airflow, even through the filter. The sound, even at high, is still low enough for me. I use my comp as an HTPC as well as gaming. They aren't quit, but aren't distracting either, especially with a headset. I use a corsair mini-commander for all my case fans. When I go to quiet mode, my heat/central air register is louder.


----------



## riptrix

Finally finished my build, sorry in advance for the crappy iPhone pics. Once lighting is installed il update with better pics.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riptrix*
> 
> Finally finished my build, sorry in advance for the crappy iPhone pics. Once lighting is installed il update with better pics.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks great, awesome job


----------



## DaMadOne

I was hoping to get my hands on a better camera to take some pics of the finished build, but that has yet to happen and I couldn't get better pics of the process now anyways so without further adieu.. I present my baby









Corsair Air Series 540 (what else?







)
Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 1200watt PSU
MSI X99s Mpower Motherboard
Intel i7 5930k @ 4ghz (for now)
32gb Corsair Vengeance DDR4 @ 2666
3x Nvidia "reference" GTX 970
1x Nvidia 3-way SLI bridge
2x Samsung 840 EVO 250gb SSD (1x Linux, 1x Win8.1)
1x WD 1tb green (games not on SSD for Linux and Win)

1x Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 360mm
1x Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 240mm
5x Corsair SP120 fans (/w voltage step downs)
1x Corsair AF140 (/w voltage step down)
1x EK XRES 100 D5 PWM pump & res
1x EK-Supremacy EVO CPU Waterblock (nickel/acetal)
3x EK-FC980 GTX Waterblock (nickel/acetal)
1x EK-FC Terminal TRIPLE Serial SLI block (acetal)
Monsoon fittings
Mayhem Pastel Sunset Yellow coolant
Primochill Advanced LRT tubing

The sleeved PSU extensions are custom made by myself using paracord. I did make a single set (of 2 x6 pin) sleeved cables for the GPU's but in the end I decided the room they took up vs the mesh sleeved cables from the PSU and them having the same wire colors as my build colors just looked better IMO so I didn't bother making the rest and stuck with what Cooler Master gave me.

I had read that the Alphacool rads were known to come pretty dirty so I did a 1/4 strength vinegar/water flush on them, but not much of anything came out. The rads came packaged very well and with plastic plugs in all of the holes, so maybe they have taken note to the bad press they have received over it and are properly cleaning them now. The only complaint I have is that one of the rads was missing the metal plugs for the unused holes.. thankfully between all of the EK water blocks coming with plugs I had JUST enough to fill what was missing, I would have been screwed waiting for Alphacool to send me some otherwise.

The Primochill tubing came with a bottle of "sysprep" which I ran through the system with just distilled water for about 16 hours while leak testing and getting some sleep! I started the process at around 5pm and finished at nearly 3am so I was certainly tired. When I woke up I inspected for leaks (there were non) then I drained the loop the best I could and flushed it with just distilled water for a few hours, drained it again the best that I could and filled it up with Mayhem's Pastel Sunset Yellow coolant and it has been running like a champ ever since.

Over all everything went very smoothly and I can't really be happier. With the GPU's running in serial they are usually within 1-3c of each other and I have not seen the temp of the "hottest" card go above 48c with stock clocks. The hottest I've seen a GPU go was 55c and that was with them all clocked at nearly 1600mhz (boost) and 8ghz mem while running some benchmarks. (I've not yet felt a need to OC them for gaming)

I've not tried to OC the processor anymore than it has been since having the h100 on it @ 4ghz. I was a little disappointed that the processor doesn't really run any cooler at idle than it did with the h100 on it but max temp is CERTAINLY improved. I've not seen it hit over 55c yet, while 70c with the h100 under full load was normal but making a TON of fan noise.

The 5 SP120's sit at less than 1000RPM and the AF140 runs at around 600RPM so it is pretty damn silent. Since the bios/UEFI controls the fans It will ramp up a little while gaming, but I still can't hear it at all over the Logitech surround sounds speakers... so all in all.. a huge f*cking win and I've been super stoked on it. I swear the fan from the PSU makes the most noise and if I manually crank up the speed on the pump I can still hear the pump noise above all else. As a geek, I can't say I could have spent the $$ any better



































So.. can I join the 540 club now?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaMadOne*
> 
> I present my baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.. can I join the 540 club now?


She's a real beauty.


----------



## jameyscott

@DaMadOne There is a link in the OP to add yourself.


----------



## DaMadOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> She's a real beauty.


Thank you!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> @DaMadOne There is a link in the OP to add yourself.


Done!


----------



## Steele84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> She's a real beauty.


She's a beaut, Clarke!


----------



## ssgtnubb

Lol classic @Steele84


----------



## jameyscott

Hey guys, if you need something edited in the Owner's List let me know. Instead of requesting access to the spreadsheet, I want to keep it strictly using the form in order to get in the club. This just prevents trolls from messing something up.


----------



## rodaduck

ok still looks like a hack job , i did finally manage to get the upper lines the way i believe they will be when finished , just waiting for one titan to get back from evga , and ready to send the other titan to evga , yes that is how my luck has been going , got some of the panels wrapped still on the learning curve with that crap..so far i like the way its turning out , and if i run hot i can still add a back and top rad..haha


----------



## unitus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaMadOne*
> 
> I was hoping to get my hands on a better camera to take some pics of the finished build, but that has yet to happen and I couldn't get better pics of the process now anyways so without further adieu.. I present my baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair Air Series 540 (what else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 1200watt PSU
> MSI X99s Mpower Motherboard
> Intel i7 5930k @ 4ghz (for now)
> 32gb Corsair Vengeance DDR4 @ 2666
> 3x Nvidia "reference" GTX 970
> 1x Nvidia 3-way SLI bridge
> 2x Samsung 840 EVO 250gb SSD (1x Linux, 1x Win8.1)
> 1x WD 1tb green (games not on SSD for Linux and Win)
> 
> 1x Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 360mm
> 1x Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 240mm
> 5x Corsair SP120 fans (/w voltage step downs)
> 1x Corsair AF140 (/w voltage step down)
> 1x EK XRES 100 D5 PWM pump & res
> 1x EK-Supremacy EVO CPU Waterblock (nickel/acetal)
> 3x EK-FC980 GTX Waterblock (nickel/acetal)
> 1x EK-FC Terminal TRIPLE Serial SLI block (acetal)
> Monsoon fittings
> Mayhem Pastel Sunset Yellow coolant
> Primochill Advanced LRT tubing
> 
> The sleeved PSU extensions are custom made by myself using paracord. I did make a single set (of 2 x6 pin) sleeved cables for the GPU's but in the end I decided the room they took up vs the mesh sleeved cables from the PSU and them having the same wire colors as my build colors just looked better IMO so I didn't bother making the rest and stuck with what Cooler Master gave me.
> 
> I had read that the Alphacool rads were known to come pretty dirty so I did a 1/4 strength vinegar/water flush on them, but not much of anything came out. The rads came packaged very well and with plastic plugs in all of the holes, so maybe they have taken note to the bad press they have received over it and are properly cleaning them now. The only complaint I have is that one of the rads was missing the metal plugs for the unused holes.. thankfully between all of the EK water blocks coming with plugs I had JUST enough to fill what was missing, I would have been screwed waiting for Alphacool to send me some otherwise.
> 
> The Primochill tubing came with a bottle of "sysprep" which I ran through the system with just distilled water for about 16 hours while leak testing and getting some sleep! I started the process at around 5pm and finished at nearly 3am so I was certainly tired. When I woke up I inspected for leaks (there were non) then I drained the loop the best I could and flushed it with just distilled water for a few hours, drained it again the best that I could and filled it up with Mayhem's Pastel Sunset Yellow coolant and it has been running like a champ ever since.
> 
> Over all everything went very smoothly and I can't really be happier. With the GPU's running in serial they are usually within 1-3c of each other and I have not seen the temp of the "hottest" card go above 48c with stock clocks. The hottest I've seen a GPU go was 55c and that was with them all clocked at nearly 1600mhz (boost) and 8ghz mem while running some benchmarks. (I've not yet felt a need to OC them for gaming)
> 
> I've not tried to OC the processor anymore than it has been since having the h100 on it @ 4ghz. I was a little disappointed that the processor doesn't really run any cooler at idle than it did with the h100 on it but max temp is CERTAINLY improved. I've not seen it hit over 55c yet, while 70c with the h100 under full load was normal but making a TON of fan noise.
> 
> The 5 SP120's sit at less than 1000RPM and the AF140 runs at around 600RPM so it is pretty damn silent. Since the bios/UEFI controls the fans It will ramp up a little while gaming, but I still can't hear it at all over the Logitech surround sounds speakers... so all in all.. a huge f*cking win and I've been super stoked on it. I swear the fan from the PSU makes the most noise and if I manually crank up the speed on the pump I can still hear the pump noise above all else. As a geek, I can't say I could have spent the $$ any better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.. can I join the 540 club now?


looking GOOD mate !! keep it up

I like the sli bridge , I hate my standard one , im waiting for the asus rog one to be released if it ever does


----------



## Ryncrash

My New Computer
*******FRAG BOX*********
Case: Corsair 540 air, Custom Painted Military Green
Motherboard: Asus X99 Sabertooth
CPU: i-7 5820k / Overclocked to 4.6ghz @ 1.30volts
Memory: Corsair LPX DDR4 16gigs @ 2800mhz
Video Cards: Two EVGA GTX 980 @ 1603mhz/1800mhz
PSU: EVGA Plat 1000 watt
Cooler: Corsair 280 Waterloop H110
Storage: Curical x2 256gig SSD MX100
Pictures are bad camera phone sucks but this beast is was a fun build.


----------



## arkansaswoman22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaMadOne*
> 
> I was hoping to get my hands on a better camera to take some pics of the finished build, but that has yet to happen and I couldn't get better pics of the process now anyways so without further adieu.. I present my baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair Air Series 540 (what else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 1200watt PSU
> MSI X99s Mpower Motherboard
> Intel i7 5930k @ 4ghz (for now)
> 32gb Corsair Vengeance DDR4 @ 2666
> 3x Nvidia "reference" GTX 970
> 1x Nvidia 3-way SLI bridge
> 2x Samsung 840 EVO 250gb SSD (1x Linux, 1x Win8.1)
> 1x WD 1tb green (games not on SSD for Linux and Win)
> 
> 1x Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 360mm
> 1x Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 240mm
> 5x Corsair SP120 fans (/w voltage step downs)
> 1x Corsair AF140 (/w voltage step down)
> 1x EK XRES 100 D5 PWM pump & res
> 1x EK-Supremacy EVO CPU Waterblock (nickel/acetal)
> 3x EK-FC980 GTX Waterblock (nickel/acetal)
> 1x EK-FC Terminal TRIPLE Serial SLI block (acetal)
> Monsoon fittings
> Mayhem Pastel Sunset Yellow coolant
> Primochill Advanced LRT tubing
> 
> The sleeved PSU extensions are custom made by myself using paracord. I did make a single set (of 2 x6 pin) sleeved cables for the GPU's but in the end I decided the room they took up vs the mesh sleeved cables from the PSU and them having the same wire colors as my build colors just looked better IMO so I didn't bother making the rest and stuck with what Cooler Master gave me.
> 
> I had read that the Alphacool rads were known to come pretty dirty so I did a 1/4 strength vinegar/water flush on them, but not much of anything came out. The rads came packaged very well and with plastic plugs in all of the holes, so maybe they have taken note to the bad press they have received over it and are properly cleaning them now. The only complaint I have is that one of the rads was missing the metal plugs for the unused holes.. thankfully between all of the EK water blocks coming with plugs I had JUST enough to fill what was missing, I would have been screwed waiting for Alphacool to send me some otherwise.
> 
> The Primochill tubing came with a bottle of "sysprep" which I ran through the system with just distilled water for about 16 hours while leak testing and getting some sleep! I started the process at around 5pm and finished at nearly 3am so I was certainly tired. When I woke up I inspected for leaks (there were non) then I drained the loop the best I could and flushed it with just distilled water for a few hours, drained it again the best that I could and filled it up with Mayhem's Pastel Sunset Yellow coolant and it has been running like a champ ever since.
> 
> Over all everything went very smoothly and I can't really be happier. With the GPU's running in serial they are usually within 1-3c of each other and I have not seen the temp of the "hottest" card go above 48c with stock clocks. The hottest I've seen a GPU go was 55c and that was with them all clocked at nearly 1600mhz (boost) and 8ghz mem while running some benchmarks. (I've not yet felt a need to OC them for gaming)
> 
> I've not tried to OC the processor anymore than it has been since having the h100 on it @ 4ghz. I was a little disappointed that the processor doesn't really run any cooler at idle than it did with the h100 on it but max temp is CERTAINLY improved. I've not seen it hit over 55c yet, while 70c with the h100 under full load was normal but making a TON of fan noise.
> 
> The 5 SP120's sit at less than 1000RPM and the AF140 runs at around 600RPM so it is pretty damn silent. Since the bios/UEFI controls the fans It will ramp up a little while gaming, but I still can't hear it at all over the Logitech surround sounds speakers... so all in all.. a huge f*cking win and I've been super stoked on it. I swear the fan from the PSU makes the most noise and if I manually crank up the speed on the pump I can still hear the pump noise above all else. As a geek, I can't say I could have spent the $$ any better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.. can I join the 540 club now?


What do you think of that AOC monitor?


----------



## DaMadOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkansaswoman22*
> 
> What do you think of that AOC monitor?


For the price that I paid for them I have no complaints. Picture is a billion times better than my old LCD. For $250 a piece for 27" 1080p IPS I say they were well worth it.


----------



## gump1119

Hey guys. So I have an XSPC Photon 270 reservoir that I want to mount horizontally on the bottom of the rig. Anyone have any thoughts or ideas on how to secure it? I don't need the 3.5" bays on the bottom. I could get funky with some zip ties but I'm looking for a more elegant solution without having to custom fabricate anything. Pictures to show the layout, the screw holes, and such. Thoughts?


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gump1119*
> 
> Hey guys. So I have an XSPC Photon 270 reservoir that I want to mount horizontally on the bottom of the rig. Anyone have any thoughts or ideas on how to secure it? I don't need the 3.5" bays on the bottom. I could get funky with some zip ties but I'm looking for a more elegant solution without having to custom fabricate anything. Pictures to show the layout, the screw holes, and such. Thoughts?


make the drive mounts ah the base mounts so u can slide it in and out if needed


----------



## rodaduck

made a little more progress on this thing , you can see the direction im heading ..going to have to fix a couple issues that came up up on me , but a small amount of painting maybe rework the wrap wait for my gpu to get back and i can see the light at the end of the tunnel . but i thinks looks pretty damn good considering that almost every time i touch it i want to smash it with a hammer , getting there


----------



## DaMadOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unitus*
> 
> looking GOOD mate !! keep it up
> 
> I like the sli bridge , I hate my standard one , im waiting for the asus rog one to be released if it ever does


Thanks! I plan to take the bride apart in the near future and give it a custom paint job to match my color scheme a bit better. It looks MUCH better than a generic one but it looks a bit out of place now that the reference coolers are not on the cards anymore.

It has been a couple of weeks with the water loop now and it is just fantastic. I slammed through 50 hours of GTA:V and it was such a joy to play an not have to hear the blower fans on the GPUs at 75% to keep them from throttling and the h100 cranking up the fans on that puny radiator to keep the 5930k cool. It is completely inaudible with even the slightest sound coming from the speakers. Letting the bios handle fan speeds will only go as low as 50% (6v) but using speedfan in Win or fancontrol in Linux I can get them down to 38% before the fans stop rotating and at that point I think all I can hear is the 1 mechanical HDD spinning and an ever so slight noise from the pump. After sitting in here for a few hours with virtually no sound coming from it I feel like I start to hear things that are not even there lol.


----------



## jameyscott

Just a reminder guys. There is a form to fill out to get in the club. If you need something edited in the spreadsheet just PM me with what needs updated.


----------



## rodaduck

just get a longer alum plate then the res bracket and screw it to the case and then the bracket to the alum


----------



## DaMadOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodaduck*
> 
> made a little more progress on this thing , you can see the direction im heading ..going to have to fix a couple issues that came up up on me , but a small amount of painting maybe rework the wrap wait for my gpu to get back and i can see the light at the end of the tunnel . but i thinks looks pretty damn good considering that almost every time i touch it i want to smash it with a hammer , getting there


Is there even a 540 left in there? somewhere?









Looking good. I like that every time you post an update I understand just a little bit more where your build is going. For the record... I think it is going to be EPIC when you're done.


----------



## unitus

little bit of an update , got some sleeved cables , did a bit of cable management in the back , i did get some fittings to make a good drain but i wont install until its due for new coolant

just tossing up between monitors either the rog swift or the new acer predator which wont be in Australia until atleast august or more and from the feed back of the ones people have got quality doesnt seem that great what do you guys think , i only use the pc for gaming so does ips really matter or is tn panel fine

cheers


----------



## rodaduck

thanks its been epic just building it , my first build and as usual over did it , i did change the carbon fiber wrap to a solid color , we will see got plenty of wrap now...it is going to look sick..just waiting for my titan to get back form evga and ill finish the tubes and start on the lose ends to get her done..this oc will be called R.I.P it is a tribute to my brother who was killed in a quad murder in indiana , he loved playing games and to be honest that event got me back into electronics a lost hobby i used to love to do . ill tell you this when i meat him in hell im kicking him in the balls this has a hell of a project , it may not look like it .but it was .. little insight what pushed me over the top on this is i would look at the 540 builds on line and ive see some real bad-ass ones but at least 98% of the time no one takes advantage of the psu side and make it custom like the rest of pc ..this case is awesome with out hacking it up but i think some of the reaslly good builders good do something awesome if the case was taken advantage of..so dumb ass says "ILL DO IT" why not for the first build? now i know why not hahahah


----------



## Lelisevis

I'm looking at monitors at the moment and i'm avoiding the ones you've mentioned as they are going for the typical use a mean sounding name and it'll sell. I mean really 'Predator' lol, if the family cat goes missing do I have to assume the monitor ate it







The monitor I keep going back to is the Dell U2515H, it comes as a 27" too because an extra 2 inches never goes amiss









http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_u2515h.htm
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_u2715h.htm

Really good pricing in the UK, £250 for the 25 and £300 for the 27


----------



## rodaduck

i just got the xb270hu and i have a lg 34um95 and that acer monitor is awesome , last week i sold my overlord ips overclock tempest and the acer blows it out of the water , if your not gaming then no need for it ..there is one problem with the acer and some can live with and some cannot (i could not) and that is the back light bleed , you only notice it when a black screen is there but i sent mine in to get fixed the monitor is bad ass


----------



## rodaduck

adding a little tiny update wasn't happy with the carbon or the rads so i changed the color , i like it much better , im in a holding pattern waiting for evga , i guess i could start to practice sleeving cables


----------



## rodaduck

it helps when i add the pics


----------



## DaMadOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodaduck*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it helps when i add the pics


With your last comments I was thinking "but I liked the carbon fiber looking wrap"... but now that I see it with the solid color, it does look better,


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaMadOne*
> 
> With your last comments I was thinking "but I liked the carbon fiber looking wrap"... but now that I see it with the solid color, it does look better,


Second. I didn't realize it at first, but seeing this now the carbon fiber was too distracting such that you can't appreciate the individual components at a glance. With this solid color the emphasis is given on the components.


----------



## Lelisevis

I do like the solid black a lot more.........

But who would be brave enough to make that case divider out of tinted glass.......now that would be the next level.


----------



## rodaduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaMadOne*
> 
> Is there even a 540 left in there? somewhere?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good. I like that every time you post an update I understand just a little bit more where your build is going. For the record... I think it is going to be EPIC when you're done.[/qu


----------



## rodaduck

that is a great idea , i have another 540 case that maybe ill try it


----------



## rodaduck

ok here is a small update on the tube routing just waiting on the other titan to finish that then all start with the wires and all the little clean up **** that needs to be done ..like were the hard line passes through the case i have to figure that out because it looks like crap there , something will turn up..found some older pics of when i started in my camcorder , was going to do a video build but pics will do


----------



## rodaduck

the tented plxi glass idea would be awesome with the new sabertooth mobo


----------



## Darknessrise13

To those of you who have put bottom plates on the hard drive trays, what do you suggest using, how did you do it and what is your advice to someone looking to do it? Also, would putting a plate in the top (I don't use the slots there, it's just an open area...) a good idea? I'm looking for highly directed airflow to my gpu and cpu, and it's pretty tough with all the open holes. I have considered a different case but I kinda have the modding bug kicking in and this case could use it. Or so I think....


----------



## rodaduck

as you can see in my pics i lake alum i used a 060 alum sheet its sturdy just have the tools to work it , i wish i had better tools when i did mine but a cut off tool and grinder did the trick ..when you say block the top do you mean the top fans? and also ill share later 2 very very cool ways to hid you ssd and hdd and they willo never be in the way of flow


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodaduck*
> 
> as you can see in my pics i lake alum i used a 060 alum sheet its sturdy just have the tools to work it , i wish i had better tools when i did mine but a cut off tool and grinder did the trick ..when you say block the top do you mean the top fans? and also ill share later 2 very very cool ways to hid you ssd and hdd and they willo never be in the way of flow


I'm thinking of making the top and bottom solid so the only flow is front to back, directed flow. Or, I could do directed flow bottom to top. I want to quiet it down but also decrease temps.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darknessrise13*
> 
> I'm thinking of making the top and bottom solid so the only flow is front to back, directed flow. Or, I could do directed flow bottom to top. I want to quiet it down but also decrease temps.


I bought a midplate from Coldzero for the bottom but for the top I just cut a piece of acoustic dampener to fit and sandwiched it between the chassis and the top cover. Did wonders for the noise


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> I bought a midplate from Coldzero for the bottom but for the top I just cut a piece of acoustic dampener to fit and sandwiched it between the chassis and the top cover. Did wonders for the noise


At one time, I attempted to sound dampen the case with the silverstone stuff and I regret every bit of it. I had to disassemble my rig, use a hair dryer and the shower to get all of it out. I'm looking to avoid that, and if I go that route, I'll just switch to a silent optimized case (Define R5 most likely.) I know this case isn't designed with silence in mind but it doesn't have to be to be quiet. All I need to do, in theory, is optimize airflow, and get some distance from myself (I plan to put it in the floor on a stand.)

I also have the thought in mind of putting fans in the bottom tray, as opposed to sealing it off, to provide airflow to the gpu. Thoughts on that are appreciated as well.


----------



## Somasonic

Yeah, I wanted to be able to remove the dampener from the top if needed later so didn't stick it down. The gap between the chassis and the cover is tight enough that it doesn't move. I can't comment on bottom mounted fans as I haven't tried it but others here have and will hopefully chime in. I can only imagine it would help.

Cheers.


----------



## rodaduck

i have been running lower fans in the bottom tray , im my opinion it helped and alot when i had both titan in sli, crap was going to say no more lower fans with new case but since i moved the rad to the bottom thats a lie..but yes i have been running lower fans for awhile just put screens if you can i did not and its not to bad on dust but could be better


----------



## rodaduck

i have a box full of fans i have tried and the ones i like the most are the dead silence and the prolima 140 the only thing with the 140 is there a 120 mount but they move aire and are very quit and only 15 mm thick on my new case all exhaust will be prolima and all rad fans areocool dead silence to my the the case is not that noisy and my about 1 foot above my head


----------



## realistic01

Hey guys

I've been running an ACX gigabyte gtx 780 but just picked up another one for cheap.

My mid tower probably doesnt have enough airflow for two acx gpus.

Just wondering what people's experience is with dual ACX gpus in a corsair 540.

While the aesthetics and apparent ease of build is appealing my main concern is air cooling those two gpus and unfortunately here in Australia Silverstone fortress cases are not easily available.

Cheers


----------



## rodaduck

i ran 2 titan with the acx coolers from evga


----------



## rodaduck

just to prove it still a 540 i put it togeth er today while im waiting for parts


----------



## Friction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *realistic01*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> I've been running an ACX gigabyte gtx 780 but just picked up another one for cheap.
> 
> My mid tower probably doesnt have enough airflow for two acx gpus.
> 
> Just wondering what people's experience is with dual ACX gpus in a corsair 540.
> 
> While the aesthetics and apparent ease of build is appealing my main concern is air cooling those two gpus and unfortunately here in Australia Silverstone fortress cases are not easily available.
> 
> Cheers


As long as you've got adequate airflow coming in from the front of the case, there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## MrMD

If i want to mount the front fans on the outside betwen the front mesh,is their enough clearance to screw single 120mm dust filters to each fan?
I want to mount a fat rad at the front,which means i need fans on the outside for clearance,but i also want dust filters


----------



## rodaduck

never tried it but it would need to be very thin , im sure you can get it to work one way or another , or try on the back side of fans


----------



## rodaduck

one thinmg i was thinking of doing is getting the screen matterial and and sticking it to the backside of the mess gress so that piece become the filter


----------



## Killhoven

I just bought this lovely case today and plan to replace fans. As much as I have understood so far, I should go for SP coolers at front. Should I prefer 3x120 over 2x140?

I see people with water cooling using AF 140 as back cooler since there are practically no obstacles for that exhaust cooler intake. I use large air cooler - Artic Freezer i30. There is ~7 cm / 2.75 inches space between them and CPU cooler is also a bit lower, not covering ~5 cm / 2 inches from up. I should probably also go with AF 140 as back exhaust cooler?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killhoven*
> 
> I just bought this lovely case today and plan to replace fans. As much as I have understood so far, I should go for SP coolers at front. Should I prefer 3x120 over 2x140?
> 
> I see people with water cooling using AF 140 as back cooler since there are practically no obstacles for that exhaust cooler intake. I use large air cooler - Artic Freezer i30. There is ~7 cm / 2.75 inches space between them and CPU cooler is also a bit lower, not covering ~5 cm / 2 inches from up. I should probably also go with AF 140 as back exhaust cooler?


I prefer 140s all around because they're typically quieter. I suggest you use whatever you think will look the best for whatever theme your trying to do. These cases stay pretty cool no matter what.


----------



## Darknessrise13

So I have decided on the mods I will be doing, I am gonna plate up the bottom, possibly seal off, not sure on that yet. I'm gonna seal off the top, dust purposes. I am undecided on what to replace my fans with, though. I want to put a 140 exhaust, and I'm thinking about buying 2 more Enermax twister bearings to put a tri 120 setup of those in the front on a PWM hub off the cpu header. I replaced the noctuas on my NH-D14 with my other 2 enermax twisters for PWM purposes...


----------



## FACTION95

I just joined the Air 540 Club. My build is simple compared to everyone else's on here. I came from a Cooler Master HAF X. It was heavy and huge. I'm getting way better temps now than I was with the HAF X too!




I've got a couple questions:

Where can I get a dust filter for the top grill on the case? Do I even need one?
Has anyone installed cooling fans on the PSU chamber of the case?


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FACTION95*
> 
> I just joined the Air 540 Club. My build is simple compared to everyone else's on here. I came from a Cooler Master HAF X. It was heavy and huge. I'm getting way better temps now than I was with the HAF X too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a couple questions:
> 
> Where can I get a dust filter for the top grill on the case? Do I even need one?
> Has anyone installed cooling fans on the PSU chamber of the case?


If you're using intakes, you need one. Check Demcifilters for one. I personally haven't done a psu chamber fan, I see no need to but it is doable with a few bolts, nuts and ingenuity.


----------



## MrMD

Hmmm

Im not too keen on pulling the magnetic filter to pieces as i may use it in the future,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodaduck*
> 
> one thinmg i was thinking of doing is getting the screen matterial and and sticking it to the backside of the mess gress so that piece become the filter


This is pretty good idea actually,any idea where to get the material cheaply?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FACTION95*
> 
> I just joined the Air 540 Club. My build is simple compared to everyone else's on here. I came from a Cooler Master HAF X. It was heavy and huge. I'm getting way better temps now than I was with the HAF X too!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a couple questions:
> 
> Where can I get a dust filter for the top grill on the case? Do I even need one?
> Has anyone installed cooling fans on the PSU chamber of the case?


Theyre currently sold out at ppc, but these look like they'd work good.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/demciflex-magnetic-fan-dust-filter-custom-8-piece-set-for-corsair-air-540.html


----------



## FACTION95

Is there another alternative than to buy a DEMCi Flex filter? Can I buy just the filter material somewhere?


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FACTION95*
> 
> Is there another alternative than to buy a DEMCi Flex filter? Can I buy just the filter material somewhere?


You can buy filter material or even bug screens (Not as good but still helps) from a home depot and make filters.


----------



## ViTosS

My Corsair Air 540 at the moment (yes I know it needs to be cleaned, so must dust acumulated







)


----------



## rodaduck

fabric store ? i wonder if nylons would work for that


----------



## rodaduck

ill be honest i dont use filters i blow the pc out every 2 weeks and works fine , but i am thinking about it on my new build to see if it makes that big of a difference


----------



## Someone09

I recently gave team red another chance to shine...and while they disappointed (again! for the 3rd time in the current generation!) the airflow capabilities of the 540 really are impressive.


----------



## Darknessrise13

Man, these nzxt 140s in the front are really annoying. They have this hum that no other fan in the front had and I'm not sure why.


----------



## JonDuma

Hi All,

Iam also a proud owner of Air 540


----------



## pojo1806

People with this case and the corsair LED fans, how well do they light it up?


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pojo1806*
> 
> People with this case and the corsair LED fans, how well do they light it up?


There are embedded LEDs in the fan casing. You notice it when the fan is running, there is a stationary light source.


----------



## pojo1806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> There are embedded LEDs in the fan casing. You notice it when the fan is running, there is a stationary light source.


Could say 2 in the front, 1 in the back and 2 in the top light this case up enough that you don't need LED strips?


----------



## Someone09

If you run them at full speed (and therefore maximum brightness) only the bottom part with the HDDs might be a bit dark.


----------



## pojo1806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> If you run them at full speed (and therefore maximum brightness) only the bottom part with the HDDs might be a bit dark.


Ah, I hadn't considered fan speed determined LED brightness, is that the case?


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pojo1806*
> 
> Ah, I hadn't considered fan speed determined LED brightness, is that the case?


Most if not all led fans are this way. The led lights are wired in with the motor. So you send more power to the fan to increase speed your sending more power to the led lights also.


----------



## pojo1806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgt1*
> 
> Most if not all led fans are this way. The led lights are wired in with the motor. So you send more power to the fan to increase speed your sending more power to the led lights also.


Thank you for clearing that up!


----------



## Darknessrise13

Is there any way to get the replacement trays for this case in a relatively cheap manner? The only trays on the corsair site available are $10 and piece and I think that's insane. Both of mine broke just from squeezing the tabs to pull the drive out.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pojo1806*
> 
> Ah, I hadn't considered fan speed determined LED brightness, is that the case?


I bought these...

http://www.performance-pcs.com/enermax-t-b-appolish-140mm-led-fan-w-twister-bearings-blue.html

Instead of dimming with voltage, they strobe at different rates as the voltage changes, so they have to be ran at full voltage.


----------



## Lelisevis

Hi again fellow 540 owners, wife was at work today so I had a bit time to myself:

I overclocked my Sapphire R9 290X Vapor-X to a conservative 1100mhz core and 1500mhz(6000mhz effective), ran an hour of furmark and maximum temp recorded was 76c. Final Fantasy Heavensward benchmark was 11,[email protected] 1080p maximum settings.

I finally got all of my SSD drives mounted in the rear of the case so i'm free to close off the bottom,
I removed the optical cage as I have no plans to mount a drive.
The wire snaking up from the bottom is a spare HD headset cable, I hate headsets sticking out of the front of the case,
I removed the heat spreader from one of my Ram sticks so the fan sits flush on my Be-quiet pure rock,
I removed the horrendous white led light stick I had mounted in the bottom, it was headache inducing bright.

Things I've learned:

The Perspex side panel can be flipped over and put on the psu side of the case without any modification, the screw holes even line up. Get yourself a spare and you can show your tidy...or not so tidy wiring. This opens up the possibility for someone to cut out the motherboard divider and replace it with a transparent one, being able to see right through the case would be all kinds of awesome.








Putting your finger into a GPU fan is not a sensible way to see if its running, you can turn two fans off on the vapour-x.
The Logitech G602 wireless mouse is as good as any wired mouse and makes for an ultra tidy desk

Oh and The Joker is one crazy sick puppy


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lelisevis*
> 
> 
> 
> Hi again fellow 540 owners, wife was at work today so I had a bit time to myself:
> 
> I overclocked my Sapphire R9 290X Vapor-X to a conservative 1100mhz core and 1500mhz(6000mhz effective), ran an hour of furmark and maximum temp recorded was 76c. Final Fantasy Heavensward benchmark was 11,[email protected] 1080p maximum settings.
> 
> I finally got all of my SSD drives mounted in the rear of the case so i'm free to close off the bottom,
> I removed the optical cage as I have no plans to mount a drive.
> The wire snaking up from the bottom is a spare HD headset cable, I hate headsets sticking out of the front of the case,
> I removed the heat spreader from one of my Ram sticks so the fan sits flush on my Be-quiet pure rock,
> I removed the horrendous white led light stick I had mounted in the bottom, it was headache inducing bright.
> 
> Things I've learned:
> 
> The Perspex side panel can be flipped over and put on the psu side of the case without any modification, the screw holes even line up. Get yourself a spare and you can show your tidy...or not so tidy wiring. This opens up the possibility for someone to cut out the motherboard divider and replace it with a transparent one, being able to see right through the case would be all kinds of awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putting your finger into a GPU fan is not a sensible way to see if its running, you can turn two fans off on the vapour-x.
> The Logitech G602 wireless mouse is as good as any wired mouse and makes for an ultra tidy desk
> 
> Oh and The Joker is one crazy sick puppy


Man, I wish my 290 could do temps like that at stock, let alone at 1100. I have to give it 70+% fan for acceptable temps at 1100. I run it stock clocks with a max speed of 57% fan, -10% power limit.


----------



## MrMD

Ahhhhhhh for my hot swap bays will not come out,is their some special knack to it? Both mine have 3.5' drives in them, and i wanna take them out and mount them in back..They just refuse to budge tho :/


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMD*
> 
> Ahhhhhhh for my hot swap bays will not come out,is their some special knack to it? Both mine have 3.5' drives in them, and i wanna take them out and mount them in back..They just refuse to budge tho :/


Be very careful, I broke the pins on mine getting them out and my drive is sitting on a rag now...


----------



## MrMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darknessrise13*
> 
> Be very careful, I broke the pins on mine getting them out and my drive is sitting on a rag now...


Well somehow they gotta come out lol

Gonna put a 360 rad in this week,the drive closest to the intakes in a WD green,so its thick,no way it will fit once fittings are attached.My other drive is slimmer Seagate.If i swap them i might be able to squeeze everything in.If not the green will stay on the bak hotswap and the seagate will go in the bak.

Assuming i can get them out and not break the the mounting mechanism ;/

Arghh,i love my cube,but so many aspects are so cheaply done imo


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMD*
> 
> Well somehow they gotta come out lol
> 
> Gonna put a 360 rad in this week,the drive closest to the intakes in a WD green,so its thick,no way it will fit once fittings are attached.My other drive is slimmer Seagate.If i swap them i might be able to squeeze everything in.If not the green will stay on the bak hotswap and the seagate will go in the bak.
> 
> Assuming i can get them out and not break the the mounting mechanism ;/
> 
> Arghh,i love my cube,but so many aspects are so cheaply done imo


I would advice finesse in pressing the switches and give it a steady but not overly forceful pull. I got mine out but the tabs you press to squeeze it in broke off on BOTH trays. It can be done but they really are made of poor plastic. I played around with the trays in my friend's case (he doesn't use 3.5" bays) and they just feel generally flimsy overall. I wish they could be metal trays or just better made. And they cost $10 a tray on Corsair's site!


----------



## Ulti

The revised build...


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darknessrise13*
> 
> Is there any way to get the replacement trays for this case in a relatively cheap manner? The only trays on the corsair site available are $10 and piece and I think that's insane. Both of mine broke just from squeezing the tabs to pull the drive out.


We can take of that for you. Just submit an RMA request for those trays and we can arrange a replacement sent to you. You can submit the request here, Corsair.force.com


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> We can take of that for you. Just submit an RMA request for those trays and we can arrange a replacement sent to you. You can submit the request here, Corsair.force.com


Will do.


----------



## rodaduck

im already on the double window thing just makes sense , i found a spot for ssd that they will never be seen and almost as good as on for the hdd ..it would be cool to get a saber-tooth cut the mb support and put clear glass ..


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darknessrise13*
> 
> Will do.


Very cool. Well just in case you run into any issues getting a replacement, let me know right away.


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Very cool. Well just in case you run into any issues getting a replacement, let me know right away.


Yessir. I sent in the request a few hours ago, will PM you ASAP if something goes awry.


----------



## MrMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Very cool. Well just in case you run into any issues getting a replacement, let me know right away.


Any tips on get the hotswap bays out with HDD's in them.

Mine seem like they are gonna require excessive force to get them out


----------



## pojo1806

How much bigger than the Fractal R4 is this case? I want a case with better cable management in the back but the R4 is pretty huge as it is.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMD*
> 
> Any tips on get the hotswap bays out with HDD's in them.
> 
> Mine seem like they are gonna require excessive force to get them out


That bad huh? I normally just pull them out with no problem. Is it both slots?


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pojo1806*
> 
> How much bigger than the Fractal R4 is this case? I want a case with better cable management in the back but the R4 is pretty huge as it is.


This case isn't exactly exceptionally long or tall, but it is REALLY wide. Pictures do NOT do that measurement justice. Get the measurements online and measure the space out where you'll be putting it, I wish I had when I got mine due to having to get a side table specifically for it haha. Nonetheless, I love this case.


----------



## pojo1806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darknessrise13*
> 
> This case isn't exactly exceptionally long or tall, but it is REALLY wide. Pictures do NOT do that measurement justice. Get the measurements online and measure the space out where you'll be putting it, I wish I had when I got mine due to having to get a side table specifically for it haha. Nonetheless, I love this case.


I had heard the case is very wide lol, my R4 fits perfectly in the place it is now on my desk and I get a feeling I'd have to shift everything to the left to fit it there.. I have a 27" monitor so space is a problem lol. I'm guessing the biggest measurement is the length?


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pojo1806*
> 
> I had heard the case is very wide lol, my R4 fits perfectly in the place it is now on my desk and I get a feeling I'd have to shift everything to the left to fit it there.. I have a 27" monitor so space is a problem lol. I'm guessing the biggest measurement is the length?


It fits close to it's cube name, the measurements are all very close. I am probably wrong but I wanna say 18 deep, 14 wide 15 tall. Check sites for exact measurements.

Edit: Off topic: OCN, stop showing me GTX 970 turbo ads, it's not nice! I love blower coolers :'(


----------



## BranField

quick question...how have you guys that have the 3.25" bays at the back populated by multiple ssds work the sata power cables?

I find that the sata power cables have rather a lot of cable in between connectors to be able to connect to multiple ssd's is such a small space. i have seen people do custom cables to get around this but i do not have the tools or the time do to so at the moment. psu is a 1200i btw and i am having to use 2 separate sata cables to power 3 ssd's.


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BranField*
> 
> quick question...how have you guys that have the 3.25" bays at the back populated by multiple ssds work the sata power cables?
> 
> I find that the sata power cables have rather a lot of cable in between connectors to be able to connect to multiple ssd's is such a small space. i have seen people do custom cables to get around this but i do not have the tools or the time do to so at the moment. psu is a 1200i btw and i am having to use 2 separate sata cables to power 3 ssd's.


My cables just stick out from the bend to each connector.


----------



## BranField

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darknessrise13*
> 
> My cables just stick out from the bend to each connector.


i tried that but i was uncomfortable with the bend and the pressure it put on both the cable connector and the drive connector


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BranField*
> 
> i tried that but i was uncomfortable with the bend and the pressure it put on both the cable connector and the drive connector


Not much other option. Mine don't put a whole lot of pressure but I don't know how it's gonna be when I replace my psu. Damn fan is dying.


----------



## BranField

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darknessrise13*
> 
> Not much other option. Mine don't put a whole lot of pressure but I don't know how it's gonna be when I replace my psu. Damn fan is dying.


maybe its something that corsair and their reps could look into. I mean they already have their own sleeved cables, why not a sata power cable the right dimensions for the ssd cage?

no chance of an RMA for your PSU i take it?


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BranField*
> 
> maybe its something that corsair and their reps could look into. I mean they already have their own sleeved cables, why not a sata power cable the right dimensions for the ssd cage?
> 
> no chance of an RMA for your PSU i take it?


Nah, it was probably out of warranty anyways, so I took it apart to see if I could pop one of my own fans in there and it's a 2 pin yate loon that I cannot seem to find. No big deal, this one is overkill for me and it's noisy. Even before the bearing started going out.


----------



## Bushamification

This is my first water build. I love this case! Let me know what you think. Sorry for the bad quality photos, I'm not a photographer. The UV obviously hates my iPhone. Yes, I know the back is a mess! I originally had this in a 900D, but I soon realized that it was way too easy to have a watercooling setup in that and plus, I didn't need that much space since I only have one GPU. I planned on watercooling the GPU as well, but work got a little slow and froze up funds towards the build.
Since I originally had this in a 900D, I had to decide where I wanted the res in the 540, I thought of putting it in the back, but I wanted it to be visible. I decided to mount it up top.


----------



## rodaduck

made a little more progress and then had a thought , how many of you heard or the tri rotory 90's leaking so im thinking of just using the monsoons i have since there is only one rotory my main concern is that they are above the gpu and not sure i want to risk it ,


----------



## rodaduck




----------



## rodaduck

thats the one i wanted


----------



## Ludus

Hi guys,

right now i have two rad in my air 540, one on top (240mm, 60mm thick, push-pull config) and one on front (240mm, 30mm thick, push-pull config).

i wish to add one more rad to better cooling my config (i wanna go for dual vga).

where is better to locate the rad ? i think on bottom could be a good solution for a 240mm rad or one 140mm on rear but i think that i don't have the space needed to fit it.

suggestion ? thank you in advance


----------



## DaMadOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ludus*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> right now i have two rad in my air 540, one on top (240mm, 60mm thick, push-pull config) and one on front (240mm, 30mm thick, push-pull config).
> 
> i wish to add one more rad to better cooling my config (i wanna go for dual vga).
> 
> where is better to locate the rad ? i think on bottom could be a good solution for a 240mm rad or one 140mm on rear but i think that i don't have the space needed to fit it.
> 
> suggestion ? thank you in advance


Depending on the temps you are aiming for and/or how far you would like to OC things it is probably not necessary.

I'm running a 5930k and 3 GTX 970's on a 45mm 240 up top and a 45mm 360 in front. I've pushed the 970's to close to 1600mhz (in testing.. haven't actually needed it in normal usage) with a bit of VRAM OC and none of them go above 50C still. The 5930k @ 4ghz will top out below 60c if pushed on its own and about 65c if artificially pounding both the CPU and all 3 GPU's (with them OC'd) at the same time. With the GPU's at stock clocks that temp is obviously better.


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> We can take of that for you. Just submit an RMA request for those trays and we can arrange a replacement sent to you. You can submit the request here, Corsair.force.com


Just got them in today, thanks a lot guys!


----------



## KozmoKavanaugh

So I haven't posted since New Years but I have made a few changes to my PC that I think look pretty cool







My favorite colors are red/gold/black so I did a theme based on this.

I got a new z97 board, video card, cpu cooler, corsair link with some led strips, and some new corsair fans. (I tried to use all corsair/asus parts as they are my favorite companies)

(I bought a mATX board because I was going to put most of my parts into the Air 240 but the GTX 980 Gold Edition wouldn't even fit in the case so I kept the motherboard and returned the case)

The video card never gets over 59c @1440p and the CPU (OC to 4.2ghz) never gets above 49c while gaming. The fans on the H100i GTX are SP120 performance. The three intake fans are AF120 quiet. The rear exhaust fan is a AF140 quiet. (Debating on upgrading the quiet fans to performance but not sure I would gain that much for the cost)

Let me know what y'all think!


----------



## rodaduck

you could do the 140 on the rear just mount it on the outside of the case


----------



## Ludus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaMadOne*
> 
> Depending on the temps you are aiming for and/or how far you would like to OC things it is probably not necessary.
> 
> I'm running a 5930k and 3 GTX 970's on a 45mm 240 up top and a 45mm 360 in front. I've pushed the 970's to close to 1600mhz (in testing.. haven't actually needed it in normal usage) with a bit of VRAM OC and none of them go above 50C still. The 5930k @ 4ghz will top out below 60c if pushed on its own and about 65c if artificially pounding both the CPU and all 3 GPU's (with them OC'd) at the same time. With the GPU's at stock clocks that temp is obviously better.


thank you for the reply. i want the best cooling potential, so if i go for one more vga, i will go for one more rad.

which fan do you use in your config ?

right now i have the jetflow but they are a little bit noisy. could ek vardar be a good choice ? maybe the F3 version (1850 rpm) is the best balanced noise/performance.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ludus*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> right now i have two rad in my air 540, one on top (240mm, 60mm thick, push-pull config) and one on front (240mm, 30mm thick, push-pull config).
> 
> i wish to add one more rad to better cooling my config (i wanna go for dual vga).
> 
> where is better to locate the rad ? i think on bottom could be a good solution for a 240mm rad or one 140mm on rear but i think that i don't have the space needed to fit it.
> 
> suggestion ? thank you in advance


I was able to fit a 140 rad in the back with very little case modification. It was a really tight fit though. The model is in my sig rig if you wanna see how it fits.


----------



## Wooks

Quick question to those that have painted their grilles, did you do any surface prep
on them beforehand or just sprayed straight onto the existing paint?

Cheers


----------



## Banda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wooks*
> 
> Quick question to those that have painted their grilles, did you do any surface prep
> on them beforehand or just sprayed straight onto the existing paint?
> 
> Cheers


Just cleaned them and made it dust free. No sanding.


----------



## DaMadOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ludus*
> 
> thank you for the reply. i want the best cooling potential, so if i go for one more vga, i will go for one more rad.
> 
> which fan do you use in your config ?
> 
> right now i have the jetflow but they are a little bit noisy. could ek vardar be a good choice ? maybe the F3 version (1850 rpm) is the best balanced noise/performance.


I'm using 5 Corsair SP120's (push, no pull) and 1 AF140, all with the supplied voltage step downs as well as using the bios fan control to drop them even further. The SP120's sit at about 900rpm @ idle and the AF140 @ 600rpm @ idle. It is dead silent for the most part. I don't have a very aggressive fan speed curve set in the bios.. I trade some C's for quieter operation. The fans could go MUCH higher, the pump is PWM controlled by the bios as well, also not really aggressive and is usually only around 35-45%, so again more room for better cooling from my system if I wanted to let it get louder.

I MAY one day add a 3rd rad to mine if I get bored, but the temps are just fine IMO.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BranField*
> 
> maybe its something that corsair and their reps could look into. I mean they already have their own sleeved cables, why not a sata power cable the right dimensions for the ssd cage?


Interesting feedback, duly noted. We'll definitely look into this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darknessrise13*
> 
> Just got them in today, thanks a lot guys!


Happy to hear that. No problem at all, if you need anything else, you know where to find me.


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Interesting feedback, duly noted. We'll definitely look into this.
> Happy to hear that. No problem at all, if you need anything else, you know where to find me.


I have feedback for the case's design, as well. I think a windowless version would be nice. Or perhaps a silent optimized cube entirely. I have considered putting a left side panel on the right and fabricating a plate for the top to direct airflow front-to-back, and have an exhaust at the rear and on the side panel grating where the power supply vents are (on the left side panel that would be on the right). That would make a side exhaust and rear exhaust, exhausting the cpu coolers air and the air from the gpu (mine in particular exhausts the air out of the top end of the cooler at a slight angle).


----------



## killacam7478

A few new pics after installing Monsoon fittings and re-routing my loop to go through the back of the case. Next on the wish list is an EK Thermosphere universal GPU block to put my XFX R9 280X under water...


----------



## Steele84

I haven't seen one water cooled case with the Radiators mounted on the far side where the PSU goes. Is it too small or not worth the ventilation mods ??? I would really like to have a super clean looking install with just the components and the res. This case has been on my radar for ever!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steele84*
> 
> I haven't seen one water cooled case with the Radiators mounted on the far side where the PSU goes. Is it too small or not worth the ventilation mods ??? I would really like to have a super clean looking install with just the components and the res. This case has been on my radar for ever!


There is not really a way to get enough rad space in there. You might be able to cut one or two into the side panel, but the space is not 120mm deep, so it has to be on the door. or an oddball (small) rad.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> A few new pics after installing Monsoon fittings and re-routing my loop to go through the back of the case. Next on the wish list is an EK Thermosphere universal GPU block to put my XFX R9 280X under water...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Really cool looking build. Get a backplate on that GPU and get it underwater ASAP.


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> There is not really a way to get enough rad space in there. You might be able to cut one or two into the side panel, but the space is not 120mm deep, so it has to be on the door. or an oddball (small) rad.


Ditto to this. There is no way your installing a rad in the storage area of the 540 unless you put it in the side panel. You probably wouldn't want to do that anyway after you run all your wiring etc you probably wouldn't have the room for the rads let alone the fans on the side panel.


The only way I could image you would be able to do it would be to relocate your psu to below the 5 1/4 mount area and run xspc bay res/pump combos (or a like manufacturer) or put your pumps in the 5 1/4 slot and the res on the mobo side like you mentioned and ditch the ssd cage then mount your rad in the door where the psu and ssd cage normally are.


----------



## Steele84

I was thinking something like this ?


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steele84*
> 
> I was thinking something like this ?


You could do that but you would loose your 5 1/4 bays if you were intending on using them. The cage is easy enough to remove from the 5 1/4 bays. If I remember correctly it was only 2 screws.

Something you should keep in mind though is there isn't anything that draws air into that compartment. Nor draws it out. Sure there are vents in the back. Your psu pulls in air from the side panel and expells it out the back of the chassis. That's your psu cooling. If you suck air into the rad from outside your dumping that hot air on the back side of the very products your trying to cool. Now if you plan to push air out instead you have nothing pulling air into the case via the vents in the back so the rad fans will be doing all the work to pull in air from the rear of the case via the grills through the rad then out the side panel.

General rule with liquid cooling is for the rads to draw in air directly to the fins to cool the coolant. Therefore ideally you would pull air into the rad from the side panel but then your just dumping the hot air on the backside of the mobo tray helping to reheat the board, ram, cpu, gpu etc. If you reverse the fans to where they pull in air from the back of the case and expell the air out the side panel I don't believe that would be as efficient in cooling. I could be wrong though. You will also be pulling in any hot air that is getting ditched out of the back of the case from the other compartment also using this later method of drawing in the air from the back of the case.


----------



## rodaduck

see my pics i added a rad to the bottom there is plenty of room depending on the board, and you would not have to countersink like i did but will need to cut the hot tray brackets out , and as far as the other side on my other 540 i added 2 60mm fans on the back to help move air and one on the bottom , on the new build , **** i dont know yet but im getting thereh


----------



## rodaduck

once again you would not have to counter sink


----------



## rodaduck

something like this? i have two cases one will be duel window and this one will be a box


----------



## Darknessrise13

What fans do you guys recommend for overcoming the filter in the front? I am fine with either 2 140 or 3 120, but I would prefer 2 140 (cheaper overall, more likely.)

I'm looking to keep the filter in place but my current 140s and even most of my 120s cannot overcome the filter quietly. Running my 140s at 7v (the only point they're bearable), there isn't enough air coming in to keep the gpu cool.


----------



## unitus

i use the corsair sp 120's they seem to do the job just fine


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unitus*
> 
> i use the corsair sp 120's they seem to do the job just fine


Those are awful expensive in my opinion. I probably should've put this in my original, but I'm hoping to spend at most $12 per fan.

Actually, I'm thinking I might just throw a corsair hg10 on my r9 290 and be done. The cpu gets adequate air, the gpu is just damn hot.


----------



## scgt1

Look at some NZXT fans. My previous build I had 11 of them cooling my 360 and 480 rad. The 480 was push pull and was dedicated for my 7970 at the time. I was mining with it 24/7 and the gpu was running 100% overclocked also with the fans only at 30-40% speed via fan controller and temps never went above 41C. Cheap fans but they are often overlooked and they perform great along with being very quiet. The ones I had were FN-RB120s.







I have since gone with the SP series from Corsair. Just because. LOL


----------



## unitus

maybe you could get away with the AF ones rather than the SP i dunno if there is a difference in price at all ? , i already had some so i got more of them


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unitus*
> 
> maybe you could get away with the AF ones rather than the SP i dunno if there is a difference in price at all ? , i already had some so i got more of them


Case comes with AF140's just not the ones with interchangeable rings. I'm running 3 of the af140's with the rings in my 540 now for intake up top and exhaust in the rear with the 7 volt step downs and don't hear them running at 40% or so with my fan controller. Honestly the only thing I hear on my rig is the occasional accessing of the 4tb WD Black (noisy little b$#$h) and my mcp355's everything else is silent.


----------



## rodaduck

i agree scgt about the nzxt fans there pretty decent and if your into the led,s i think they have the best led lighting of all the fans , i have 140 and 120 and they work fine but im getting out of the led and going to go with prolima only 15mm thick and the 140 almost move 100 cfm only draw back to the 140's is the are a 120 mount


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgt1*
> 
> Case comes with AF140's just not the ones with interchangeable rings. I'm running 3 of the af140's with the rings in my 540 now for intake up top and exhaust in the rear with the 7 volt step downs and don't hear them running at 40% or so with my fan controller. Honestly the only thing I hear on my rig is the occasional accessing of the 4tb WD Black (noisy little b$#$h) and my mcp355's everything else is silent.


The AF140s with mine all died, not 100% sure why.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodaduck*
> 
> i agree scgt about the nzxt fans there pretty decent and if your into the led,s i think they have the best led lighting of all the fans , i have 140 and 120 and they work fine but im getting out of the led and going to go with prolima only 15mm thick and the 140 almost move 100 cfm only draw back to the 140's is the are a 120 mount


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgt1*
> 
> Look at some NZXT fans. My previous build I had 11 of them cooling my 360 and 480 rad. The 480 was push pull and was dedicated for my 7970 at the time. I was mining with it 24/7 and the gpu was running 100% overclocked also with the fans only at 30-40% speed via fan controller and temps never went above 41C. Cheap fans but they are often overlooked and they perform great along with being very quiet. The ones I had were FN-RB120s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have since gone with the SP series from Corsair. Just because. LOL


I am currently using 2 NZXT FNv2 140s and 1 FNv2 120 in the rear. The FNv2s aren't designed for static pressure, 0.9mm at full speed and I'm running my 140s at 7v.


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darknessrise13*
> 
> The AF140s with mine all died, not 100% sure why.
> 
> I am currently using 2 NZXT FNv2 140s and 1 FNv2 120 in the rear. The FNv2s aren't designed for static pressure, 0.9mm at full speed and I'm running my 140s at 7v.


FN-140RB (Same price at Amazon. Cheaper at Directron )Don't know if these are designed for static pressure or not but they are the 140mm equivalent of the FN-120RB's I used that provided exceptional cooling on my previous build.

Compared the static pressure on the FN120RB and the FN140RB then looked at the Corsair SP120s I have now. The NZXT's don't have the greatest static pressure but for 8 120mm in a push pull setup and to be performing at only 30-40% to keep a 7970 highly overclocked (Somewhere around 1150/1600 it's been so long I don't remember lol) and running 24/7 at 100% gpu use mining between 38*-41* C I think that speaks for itself pretty well.


----------



## rodaduck

all 140's with specs

prolimatech 20 dollars there is a add- on for this fan to increase static pressure but that makes it the standad thickness

SPECIFICATIONS
Size: 140 x 140 x 15mm (with 120mm mounting holes)
Bearing: Double Ball Bearing
Weight: 91 grams
Fan Speed: 500 - 1000 RPM
Noise: 9 - 18 dBa
Airflow: 98 CFM
Static Pressure: 0.9 mmH2O
Connectors: 4 Pin PWM
Rated Voltage: 12 Volts
Rated Current: 0.19 Max Amps
Input Power: 2.04 Watts
MTBF: 100,000h/35C or 60,000h/60C

corsair- around 29 dollars for a 2 pack

SP120 LED SP140 LED
Dimensions 120mm x 25mm 140mm x 25mm
Operating Voltage 7V - 12V
Performance at 12V
Airflow 57.24 CFM 49.49 CFM
Static Pressure 1.46 mm/H20 1.17 mm/H20
Sound Level 26.4 dBA 29.3 dBA
Speed 1650 RPM 1440 RPM
Power Usage 0.26 A 0.26 A

nzxt---9 dollars

Model Number RF-FN142-RB
Dimensions 140 x 140 x 27 mm (Including Rubber Pads)
Fan Air Flow 50 CFM
Fan Air Pressure 0.9 mm-H2O
Fan Bearing Rifle Bearing
Fan Connector 3-Pin
Fan Input Power 2.16W
Fan Current 0.18A


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Really cool looking build. Get a backplate on that GPU and get it underwater ASAP.


Thanks lk6mk6! I've definitely been eyeing the ColdZero custom backplates. Not overly expensive and my GPU is definitely starting to sag due to the length and weight. Hoping that adding a backplate would help that out a bit.

http://www.coldzero.eu/r9-200-series/1818-coldzero-backplate-xfx-r9-280x-double-dissipation-1.html

In terms of cooling the GPU with water, I think my only option would be to get one of those EK Thermospheres (or similar brand universal GPU block). I just wasn't sure if my pump would be powerful enough to properly cool my 280X and my overclocked CPU (3570k). I also need to read up on how to cool the VRAM since the universal blocks only cool the GPU. I guess regardless, the cooling should help the GPU because when I game or do heavy GPU usage, it definitely gets close to 80 degrees and the fan noise is pretty loud!

http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/step1_complist?gpu_gpus=1190#DB_inline?height=260&width=530&inline_id=comp_table


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darknessrise13*
> 
> I have feedback for the case's design, as well. I think a windowless version would be nice. Or perhaps a silent optimized cube entirely. I have considered putting a left side panel on the right and fabricating a plate for the top to direct airflow front-to-back, and have an exhaust at the rear and on the side panel grating where the power supply vents are (on the left side panel that would be on the right). That would make a side exhaust and rear exhaust, exhausting the cpu coolers air and the air from the gpu (mine in particular exhausts the air out of the top end of the cooler at a slight angle).


Not a bad idea at all. Personally, I like the silent version, since we don't have a lot of silent cases to choose from. If they had to ask me as to what case needs to be optimized for silence, I'd pick the AIr540 any day.

Thanks for the feedback, it is surely worth looking into


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darknessrise13*
> 
> perhaps a silent optimized cube
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback, it is surely worth looking into
Click to expand...

I want to raise my hand for this one too. I would say there is a 50% increase in sound with the top and front grills installed.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Not a bad idea at all. Personally, I like the silent version, since we don't have a lot of silent cases to choose from. *If they had to ask me as to what case needs to be optimized for silence, I'd pick the AIr540 any day.*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback, it is surely worth looking into


Completely agree with you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> .....
> 
> I'm sorry but I cannot use 140mm fans in the front panel of my Corsair Air 540. I have tried it both with the Industrial 140mm fans and with the "simple" ones. It sounds like an airplane turbine! I believe that the reason for this is what I show with the red arrows in the following picture:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you understand. If you have any 120mm fan to suggest me I would be delighted to research it.
> 
> ....


Original, complete, post here.


----------



## Steele84

I know this is OT, but could you mod a 240 to fit a full atx, if you don't plan on putting in a GPU ? I couldn't find the actual dimensions on the site.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Pretty sure that would be impossible regardless of how you slice it. That would be a major mod to make it work.


----------



## Steele84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Pretty sure that would be impossible regardless of how you slice it. That would be a major mod to make it work.


Darn... my Kaveri build will someday become a HTPC, and I really don't want to switch the board.....







this GA-72A88X-UP4.


----------



## unitus

hooray so i finally got to test my rig out on the game i was building it for the witcher 3









seems to run perfect everything maxed out at 1080p @ 70 - 100+ fps

the watercooling doesnt seem to phase the cpu or gpus with the overclocks

all i need is this acer predator 1440p monitor to be available in Australia so i can really push it









never the less the few hours play ive got in at 1080p is still amazing

pitty i leave for work tmw for 4 weeks man its gonna feel like forever waiting to get back to play it


----------



## Darknessrise13

Anyone attempted replacing the honeycomb mesh with swirl? Any ideas on how?


----------



## yttocstfarc

Got a question for you guys with custom loops in your system. What kind of temperatures are you getting and with what size radiators and what components in the Air 540.


----------



## unitus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Got a question for you guys with custom loops in your system. What kind of temperatures are you getting and with what size radiators and what components in the Air 540.


with my setup i have 1x 360 rad in the front and 240 rad top both are 30mm thick alphacools with corsair sp120mm fans
both rads are setup as intakes control via a fan controller

my 2 x strix 980 oc to +200 mhz clock and + 500 mhz on the memory , i5 4690k is at 4.5 @ 1.280v

the gpu temps never seem to go over 50c and also the cpu is about the same when loaded up

this being said there are so many variables , im sure i will see hotter temps once summer comes back around currently going into winter atm in Australia , in the mornings my cpus and gpus can be as low as 10c then warm up and sit around the 25c mark

but so far im very happy with the performance compared to the air cooling of 70+c just on the gpus


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Got a question for you guys with custom loops in your system. What kind of temperatures are you getting and with what size radiators and what components in the Air 540.


I have SLI 970s . They've never been above 51C. My 4790k is overclocked to 4.7GHz and peaked out at 73C after an hour of stressing. All the info is in my sig rig.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Got a question for you guys with custom loops in your system. What kind of temperatures are you getting and with what size radiators and what components in the Air 540.


Anyone running SLI x3?


----------



## bishop161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Got a question for you guys with custom loops in your system. What kind of temperatures are you getting and with what size radiators and what components in the Air 540.


I'm running an h220-x. So its a small res + 240m rad + 280mm rad.
Just cooling a i7-3820 @ 4.5ghz and 980 @1580.
Temps never break 55 for CPU and 45 for gpu.


----------



## bishop161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Anyone running SLI x3?


I think tri-sli is possible, but not ideal. You can fit a 360mm rad in the front and 240 rad on top. This would give you 5 x 120mm. Which would be the same as running a 240 on the cpu and 120 on each gpu. While not ideal, it is doable.

I ran 2 x 7950s each on a 120mm rad AIO and temps were better than stock but still got in the high 60s. Depending on the card, you wont be sub 50, but it'll be better than stock. I'd imagine the 970/980 nvidia cards would fair pretty good on these.


----------



## killacam7478

Not sure if this has already been posted, but came across this case from Lian Li coming out this summer:
http://www.lian-li.com/en/dt_portfolio/pc-o8/

Only thing is, there are no 5.25" drive bays. But overall, it's very sleek looking and looks to be similar to our 540's but with higher quality materials.


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> Not sure if this has already been posted, but came across this case from Lian Li coming out this summer:
> http://www.lian-li.com/en/dt_portfolio/pc-o8/
> 
> Only thing is, there are no 5.25" drive bays. But overall, it's very sleek looking and looks to be similar to our 540's but with higher quality materials.


Doesn't look like air cooling would be possible with the way the fans are on the other compartment.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> Not sure if this has already been posted, but came across this case from Lian Li coming out this summer:
> http://www.lian-li.com/en/dt_portfolio/pc-o8/
> 
> Only thing is, there are no 5.25" drive bays. But overall, it's very sleek looking and looks to be similar to our 540's but with higher quality materials.


Looks like a very pretty case, I may have to grab one of those if I ever decide to put my folding rig underwater.


----------



## bishop161

I have mixed feeling about that case. The best part of the Air540 is that it creates a chamber of direct air flow with nothing blocking it. By moving the 3x120mm fans to the oother side, you dont have that anymore. It also looks smaller. That's just for looks.

For water it would be interesting. I'd imagine someone could so some nice things with that left side to really make that case shine. it is definitely a pretty case though, but I would like to see it with a 360 and 240 or 280 rad and loop before I give judgement.


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bishop161*
> 
> I have mixed feeling about that case. The best part of the Air540 is that it creates a chamber of direct air flow with nothing blocking it. By moving the 3x120mm fans to the oother side, you dont have that anymore. It also looks smaller. That's just for looks.
> 
> For water it would be interesting. I'd imagine someone could so some nice things with that left side to really make that case shine. it is definitely a pretty case though, but I would like to see it with a 360 and 240 or 280 rad and loop before I give judgement.


One thing I find weird with that case as well is how it envisions 360 rad placement, which from the site page shows to be a frontal installation. This means the tubing should run up front instead of inside. Seems like it won't be as aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bishop161*
> 
> I think tri-sli is possible, but not ideal. You can fit a 360mm rad in the front and 240 rad on top. This would give you 5 x 120mm. Which would be the same as running a 240 on the cpu and 120 on each gpu. While not ideal, it is doable.
> 
> I ran 2 x 7950s each on a 120mm rad AIO and temps were better than stock but still got in the high 60s. Depending on the card, you wont be sub 50, but it'll be better than stock. I'd imagine the 970/980 nvidia cards would fair pretty good on these.


I'm debating to just start getting components together now and buy next gen GPU's next year when they come out. If I have too I could mod floor for another rad. I would probably do front alphacool UT60 360 and top UT60 240.


----------



## bishop161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> I'm debating to just start getting components together now and buy next gen GPU's next year when they come out. If I have too I could mod floor for another rad. I would probably do front alphacool UT60 360 and top UT60 240.


Yeah if you plan on hopping on 980ti/390x, then I would hold off. With the porice of waterblocks, it just doesnt make sense to wc the gpu unless you going to keep it for awhile.

I think a UT360+UT240 would be plenty. Im using the ST line and the h220x radiator and i have good temps.


----------



## renji1337

Heres mine!


----------



## rodaduck

prolima makes a 15 mm 120 fan puts over 50 cfm and not sure on the pressure..antone will see I mention these fans a lot and the reason is I have a full tub of all makes and models of fans and the prolima are the quitest and thinnest that can put out some air and if your in a tight build they are awesome , next another that is real quit is the areocool dead silence they can pump some air with good static pressure. for some reason never been a fan of the corsairs everyone uses and that's probably why everyone else has them , I found the spec on the 120 prolima all these fans are 20 dollar fans , my favorite cheaper fan is the nzxt ..good news there is a **** load of them , and a good place that list all the fans and there specs is the frozen cpu website I know there closed but I believe you can still nav the sight ..have fun


----------



## rodaduck

Ultra Sleek Vortex 12 > Products > System fan > Ultra Sleek Vortex 12

Introduction The Ultra Sleek Vortex 12 is a unique 120mm fan that is only 15mm thick! This thinner design helps to free up RAM slots and allows installation in smaller spaces. The USV 12 is not only thin, but also offers superb performance. It provides the highest static pressure of all 120mm fans, making it an excellent choice for water coolers and other radiators with narrow fin spacing!FeatureSpecificationPerformance3D DrawingPhotoAccessory
Dimension 120 x 120 x 15mm
Bearing Double Ball Bearing
Net Weight 91g
Fan Speed PWM 400 ~ 1300 RPM
Noise Level 7~17 dBA
Airflow 56 CFM
Connector 4 PIN PWM
Rated Voltage : 12 V
Rated Current : 0.12 Max. Amp
Input Power : 1.44 W
Input Current : 0.12 Max. Amp
MTBF : 100,000 h / 35℃ or 60,000 h / 60℃
Static Pressure : 0.9 mmH2O


----------



## rodaduck

when this is done it will shine


----------



## yttocstfarc

I know I can fit the UT 240 up top and the UT 360 up front has anybody tried any of the EK rads?


----------



## ludkoto

Hello guys
Thats my first post in here. i got air 540 silver and i am still with the stock 140s.
I want yo change them with 3 good 120s only good i can find is NF F12 or P12 both PWM.
My cpu cooler is CM Seidon 120V (i know its nothin good) with 2 CM JetFlo 120s.
GPU is 970 G1 Gaming on air.
So i am thinking of putting 3 new fans on the front intake and the 2 AF140s on top pulling ait out and cpu coller exhaust on the back.
I can\t find SP 120s here in my country.
So i am asking would this Noctua fans do the jobe NF F12 or P12?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ludkoto*
> 
> ....
> 
> So i am asking would this Noctua fans do the jobe NF F12 or P12?


Hello

I have the fan setup you can see in the rig in my signature. I am almost very happy from my front-intake fans. Ideally, I would wish to have 3 120mm fans able to go up to 1500-1600 RPM. I am not aware of any 120mm fans equally silent to my current Noctuas though. So I've settled down with them.


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodaduck*
> 
> prolima makes a 15 mm 120 fan puts over 50 cfm and not sure on the pressure..antone will see I mention these fans a lot and the reason is I have a full tub of all makes and models of fans and the prolima are the quitest and thinnest that can put out some air and if your in a tight build they are awesome , next another that is real quit is the areocool dead silence they can pump some air with good static pressure. for some reason never been a fan of the corsairs everyone uses and that's probably why everyone else has them , I found the spec on the 120 prolima all these fans are 20 dollar fans , my favorite cheaper fan is the nzxt ..good news there is a **** load of them , and a good place that list all the fans and there specs is the frozen cpu website I know there closed but I believe you can still nav the sight ..have fun


How do those Ultra Sleek fans fare as radiator fans vs, say, the Gentle Typhoon AP-15s or Corsair SP120s?


----------



## rodaduck

that's the same question i had until about 3 min ago , the prolima do not come close to the static pressure the sp and ap have , but the prolima have as much or more cfm and they are the quietest of the 3 by 10 db that's maxed out and all three run different max rpms , so after i read your post i grabbed my rad and some the fans and some shrouds , ill explain the shrouds i read somewhere that by adding shrouds on your rads it greatly improves the performance of the low static fans and any fans for that matter , i know if im adding a shroud then why bother with the 15mm fans, and i agree untill i came up with this idea i got the phobia clear shrouds i believe 20 mm or 25mm thick , i took a mini table saw and cut them in half, one half will be on the grill side with a fan and the other half just on the other side of the body basically sandwiching the body in-between them , so ill have one shroud per fan a its works for me because i wave the razer water blocks and they light up red all the way around the gpu so now ill that the have on the gpu side and add led and the ring that will outline the whole rad will match the blocks , so anyways i just set up a half assed test and there was plenty of air going through at 7 volts and even maxed out i could barely hear them and they were a foot from my ear , what also make a difference is "fin per inch" on your rad the less fins per inch the less important static pressure becomes im running xspc rx v3 ..i think its going to work great and be very very quite once my build is done ill put up some real world results , and on this test they were not even tightly sealed not even close .and they still put out plenty of air in push pull without the shrouds..sorry for the long response but your question has been on my mind for along time but im satisfied now that i have nothing to worry about


----------



## starjammer

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodaduck*
> 
> that's the same question i had until about 3 min ago , the prolima do not come close to the static pressure the sp and ap have , but the prolima have as much or more cfm and they are the quietest of the 3 by 10 db that's maxed out and all three run different max rpms , so after i read your post i grabbed my rad and some the fans and some shrouds , ill explain the shrouds i read somewhere that by adding shrouds on your rads it greatly improves the performance of the low static fans and any fans for that matter , i know if im adding a shroud then why bother with the 15mm fans, and i agree untill i came up with this idea i got the phobia clear shrouds i believe 20 mm or 25mm thick , i took a mini table saw and cut them in half, one half will be on the grill side with a fan and the other half just on the other side of the body basically sandwiching the body in-between them , so ill have one shroud per fan a its works for me because i wave the razer water blocks and they light up red all the way around the gpu so now ill that the have on the gpu side and add led and the ring that will outline the whole rad will match the blocks , so anyways i just set up a half assed test and there was plenty of air going through at 7 volts and even maxed out i could barely hear them and they were a foot from my ear , what also make a difference is "fin per inch" on your rad the less fins per inch the less important static pressure becomes im running xspc rx v3 ..i think its going to work great and be very very quite once my build is done ill put up some real world results , and on this test they were not even tightly sealed not even close .and they still put out plenty of air in push pull without the shrouds..sorry for the long response but your question has been on my mind for along time but im satisfied now that i have nothing to worry about






Haha, quite lengthy but thanks for the response. I'm using low FPI rads, too (Alphacool ST30s and XT45s) since I'm more into quiet cooling. I'm looking forward to your test results. I think just some numbers or comparison of delta or temps at low fan rpm would be sufficient to determine if indeed the Ultra Sleeks are up to the task. Since you're already doing it, try it without the shroud as well. It might help those who want a thinner profile for their custom loops.


----------



## galaxie83

Would an Air 540 be too big to sit on a couple shelving brackets like this? http://www.lowes.com/pd_77570-362-93582___?productId=1100883&pl=1&Ntt=closetmaid

I will be running out of desk space and don't want the PC sitting on the floor. I'm thinking I can have it sit on a couple of these shelves above my desk.


----------



## scgt1

As long as the vertical rails have good anchors I don't see why it wouldn't. Although it does have a pretty large depth footprint. Especially when you have your cables connected. You will have to get the deepest hangers they have. Are you air cooling or water? If air I would say your probably ok water on the other hang can add quite a bit of weight. I wouldn't put mine on a shelf like that with the cooling it has. It also depends on how many spinning drives your installed. Each component adds weight. The hangers should have a weight rating per foot of hanger or so. Lemme look up the hangers I'm using for my Ikea cabinets. I wouldn't recommend anything other then the ones I'm using.

These guys are well worth it.







Each anchor can support up to 100lbs. That's a 20 pack Here is a 10 pack

These shelf brackets may be better they support 1,000lbs.

Going your route with the adjustable I wouldn't settle for anything other then a twin track which each rail supports 500lbs. Which you would use with these although they don't have a weight rating on them. Maybe you can find out at rubbermaid.


----------



## galaxie83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgt1*
> 
> As long as the vertical rails have good anchors I don't see why it wouldn't. Although it does have a pretty large depth footprint. Especially when you have your cables connected. You will have to get the deepest hangers they have. Are you air cooling or water? If air I would say your probably ok water on the other hang can add quite a bit of weight. I wouldn't put mine on a shelf like that with the cooling it has. It also depends on how many spinning drives your installed. Each component adds weight. The hangers should have a weight rating per foot of hanger or so. Lemme look up the hangers I'm using for my Ikea cabinets. I wouldn't recommend anything other then the ones I'm using.
> 
> These guys are well worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each anchor can support up to 100lbs. That's a 20 pack Here is a 10 pack
> 
> These shelf brackets may be better they support 1,000lbs.
> 
> Going your route with the adjustable I wouldn't settle for anything other then a twin track which each rail supports 500lbs. Which you would use with these although they don't have a weight rating on them. Maybe you can find out at rubbermaid.


I'm air cooling and have a H110 for my CPU cooler so its not too heavy. I plan on adding one more GTX 980, two HDDs, and one more SSD. I was thinking of getting 4 of the vertical racks. having 2 on each stud for added strength. I plan on having the case faced to the side so the windows faces out. This will help with the depth from the wall out.


----------



## scgt1

You want to leave some space between the side of the case and the wall so you don't starve your psu.







You can't use the ones I linked in studs only drywall otherwise the toggle can't flip. You should be fine with 3" deck screws or the like if going into a stud. Just make sure what ever screw you choose:
It's about 3"
Your not picking a spot to fasten the vertical bars where there could be electrical running through the wall. (3" screw and electrical aren't a good pair)
The screws you choose are a good course wood screw like a deck screw. That way you get the max holding power out of the screw. If you use fine thread they won't hold in wood well.









Just FYI Lowes sells the sheetrock anchors also so your not stuck with just HD. I'm sure Ace Hardware or your local hardware store sells them all also. If you decide to mount in the drywall don't settle for the cheaper anchors by the same company or another that have the large screw that screws in those actually don't hold well with weight of a downward mounting motion.


----------



## pojo1806

Just finished transferring my parts from my Fractal R4 to my new Corsair Air 540, damn that space in the back is godly, build looks so much better somehow. Not keen on the open floor where the HDD bays are though.


----------



## ctzn

Hello all,

New 540 owner here. Recently picked up the 540 for a new build -- i7 4790 @ 3.6 GHz/stock CPU cooler (non K version since I already had this laying around), MSI B85M-G43 mATX, 32GB G.Skill, ASUS GTX 970 4GB DirectCU Mini (SFF), and Corsair CX600M PSU. I have no plans to OC, at least not anytime soon. Would the stock 140mm fans be sufficient enough for cooling with this setup, or would it be better to go ahead and purchase three Corsair SP120's for the front intakes? If so, which SP120 edition (HP/QE)? What configuration would you recommend with the remaining 140mm fans? Sorry for all the questions, I figured this would be the best place to ask. Thanks in advance! Love reading through a lot of these builds in this thread.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pojo1806*
> 
> Just finished transferring my parts from my Fractal R4 to my new Corsair Air 540, damn that space in the back is godly, build looks so much better somehow. Not keen on the open floor where the HDD bays are though.


http://www.coldzero.eu/midplates/1777-corsair-air-540-midplate-clear-rev2.html

or

http://www.coldzero.eu/lightboxes/1945-corsair-air540-lightbox-rev2-1.html


----------



## pojo1806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> http://www.coldzero.eu/midplates/1777-corsair-air-540-midplate-clear-rev2.html
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.coldzero.eu/lightboxes/1945-corsair-air540-lightbox-rev2-1.html


Will never order from there, I ordered a backplate for my 970 and 3 weeks later nothing, they eventually cancelled my order saying they are waiting for a UV printer... Yet it says sameday dispatch if ordered before 12 noon on the website lol.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Ah, well that was an option but I understand. You could always fabricate one yourself.


----------



## pojo1806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Ah, well that was an option but I understand. You could always fabricate one yourself.


I do plan on getting 2 1TB WD blacks so they will cover the holes for the most part. The case is on my desk so doesn't get that dusty anyway.


----------



## djtobid




----------



## djtobid




----------



## djtobid




----------



## djtobid




----------



## djtobid

If I have times ne new camera I set times new photo!

We are sorry for the quality


----------



## FACTION95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djtobid*


Great looking setup. Which monitor and desk are you running?


----------



## djtobid

Desk, I can not tell you how the words, but the monitor is a LG29UM65-P


----------



## Darknessrise13

I'll have updated pics of my system, soon. Long overdue but I have a fan controller and new fans coming, don't wanna spoil anything until they're here. As of now, highest load I can give it synthetically and it's barely audible.


----------



## pojo1806

CPU: Intel Core i5-4690K - OC to 4.2GHz
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i
Motherboard: Asus MAXIMUS VII RANGER
Memory: Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB DDR3-1866
Storage: 120GB SSD + 500GB HDD
Video Card: MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB
Case: Corsair Air 540
Power Supply: EVGA 850W

So I decided to take some pics lol:


----------



## Talon720

Hey Wondering if anyone else with watercooling notices a lot of cracking and creaking sounds coming from there case during the course of temp changes. I do have 3 rads in there expanding, and contracting so maybe I just hear more now than I use to?. Also for people using a lot of fans I'm thinking about changing from my 3-pin sp-120 with fan controller, and manually adjusting things to something PWM. Whether it be vardar or gentle typhoons I'm undecided. How far does the PWM signal stretch? I have 14 fans for it to go through.


----------



## chann3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon720*
> 
> Hey Wondering if anyone else with watercooling notices a lot of cracking and creaking sounds coming from there case during the course of temp changes. I do have 3 rads in there expanding, and contracting so maybe I just hear more now than I use to?. Also for people using a lot of fans I'm thinking about changing from my 3-pin sp-120 with fan controller, and manually adjusting things to something PWM. Whether it be vardar or gentle typhoons I'm undecided. How far does the PWM signal stretch? I have 14 fans for it to go through.


I'm running a 360 and 240 and I don't get any creaking noises with temperature changes.


----------



## bishop161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon720*
> 
> Hey Wondering if anyone else with watercooling notices a lot of cracking and creaking sounds coming from there case during the course of temp changes. I do have 3 rads in there expanding, and contracting so maybe I just hear more now than I use to?. Also for people using a lot of fans I'm thinking about changing from my 3-pin sp-120 with fan controller, and manually adjusting things to something PWM. Whether it be vardar or gentle typhoons I'm undecided. How far does the PWM signal stretch? I have 14 fans for it to go through.


Yeah I have a 240mm and a 280mm and I don't hear anything either. I would try maybe losing your screws just a tad.

I use all pwm fans. Swiftech sells a nice little sata powered PWM splitter for $15 (might need two with a y-cable to the cpu fan connector). Grab one of those and just connect the splitter to your CPU fan plugin.


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bishop161*
> 
> Yeah I have a 240mm and a 280mm and I don't hear anything either. I would try maybe losing your screws just a tad.
> 
> I use all pwm fans. Swiftech sells a nice little sata powered PWM splitter for $15 (might need two with a y-cable to the cpu fan connector). Grab one of those and just connect the splitter to your CPU fan plugin.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chann3l*
> 
> I'm running a 360 and 240 and I don't get any creaking noises with temperature changes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon720*
> 
> Hey Wondering if anyone else with watercooling notices a lot of cracking and creaking sounds coming from there case during the course of temp changes. I do have 3 rads in there expanding, and contracting so maybe I just hear more now than I use to?. Also for people using a lot of fans I'm thinking about changing from my 3-pin sp-120 with fan controller, and manually adjusting things to something PWM. Whether it be vardar or gentle typhoons I'm undecided. How far does the PWM signal stretch? I have 14 fans for it to go through.


Rads expand and contract??


----------



## chann3l

I wouldn't say that the rads themselves would expand but heat would cause water to expand and therefore increase pressure by probably a negligible amount but could cause creaking sounds.


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chann3l*
> 
> I wouldn't say that the rads themselves would expand but heat would cause water to expand and therefore increase pressure by probably a negligible amount but could cause creaking sounds.


Interesting. Haven't noticed any creaking with my AIO for my r9 290. And the rad has gotten too hot to touch before (oc on a 120mm rad ftw?)


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon720*
> 
> Hey Wondering if anyone else with watercooling notices a lot of cracking and creaking sounds coming from there case during the course of temp changes. I do have 3 rads in there expanding, and contracting so maybe I just hear more now than I use to?. Also for people using a lot of fans I'm thinking about changing from my 3-pin sp-120 with fan controller, and manually adjusting things to something PWM. Whether it be vardar or gentle typhoons I'm undecided. How far does the PWM signal stretch? I have 14 fans for it to go through.


Never heard of this before with the Air540. Only thing I could think of that would cause the creaking noise is the plastic part of the case expanding contracting due to temp change. Do you know exactly where it is coming from?


----------



## Daggi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Never heard of this before with the Air540. Only thing I could think of that would cause the creaking noise is the plastic part of the case expanding contracting due to temp change. Do you know exactly where it is coming from?


Have this cracking sound on my case, and it is the top plastic covers that makes the noise on my 540. It's just for a second or two. My case is standing under a window, so when i open it I can hear the cracking after a few minutes when the temperature has changed enough. It's has been like this since it was new, so I don't worry at all.


----------



## unitus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon720*
> 
> Hey Wondering if anyone else with watercooling notices a lot of cracking and creaking sounds coming from there case during the course of temp changes. I do have 3 rads in there expanding, and contracting so maybe I just hear more now than I use to?. Also for people using a lot of fans I'm thinking about changing from my 3-pin sp-120 with fan controller, and manually adjusting things to something PWM. Whether it be vardar or gentle typhoons I'm undecided. How far does the PWM signal stretch? I have 14 fans for it to go through.


I do notice the front panel of mine with the 360 rad does crack and creak too but when I apply pressure with my hand it stops , I don't think its poor build quality or anything just that the type of material used and the varied climates and config's of peoples set ups are hard to be accounted for

ive just come to ignore it now and most of the time I have headphones on anyway


----------



## barryhodb

Hi, i'm new to the forum so forgive me if i ask something that is already asked








i'm planning to buy a Thermaltake Water 3 . 0 Ultimate kit, wil it fitt without problem at the front panel? and is my gpu (gigabyte r9 270x windforce) obstructing space?
already thanks


----------



## Daggi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barryhodb*
> 
> Hi, i'm new to the forum so forgive me if i ask something that is already asked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm planning to buy a Thermaltake Water 3 . 0 Ultimate kit, wil it fitt without problem at the front panel? and is my gpu (gigabyte r9 270x windforce) obstructing space?
> already thanks


Don't think that should be any problem at all


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Never heard of this before with the Air540. Only thing I could think of that would cause the creaking noise is the plastic part of the case expanding contracting due to temp change. Do you know exactly where it is coming from?


A bit of a recommendation for the next case, perhaps move the rear exhaust over a bit. If a 120mm radiator is used with the tubes on the sides (to prevent from bumping a heatsink perhaps), the radiator tanks hit the window.


----------



## Talon720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Never heard of this before with the Air540. Only thing I could think of that would cause the creaking noise is the plastic part of the case expanding contracting due to temp change. Do you know exactly where it is coming from?


Not exactly I mean at first I wasn't sure it was even the case cracking. I just replicated the sound by putting some of my weight on the case. As to where exactly I havnt figured out yet. Though It sounds like Daggi has a similar experience as far as temp change and cracking on an unmodded case. If I were to turn on my window ac id get the same thing. Maybe it's the plastic trim that covers the psu side on top that sorta snap off. Since they are on very tight as to not wiggle.



I did modify my case bottom (easier to show than explain) I thought it cracked before but I couldn't really remember it's not always super noticeable.


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon720*
> 
> Not exactly I mean at first I wasn't sure it was even the case cracking. I just replicated the sound by putting some of my weight on the case. As to where exactly I havnt figured out yet. Though It sounds like Daggi has a similar experience as far as temp change and cracking on an unmodded case. If I were to turn on my window ac id get the same thing. Maybe it's the plastic trim that covers the psu side on top that sorta snap off. Since they are on very tight as to not wiggle.
> 
> 
> 
> I did modify my case bottom (easier to show than explain) I thought it cracked before but I couldn't really remember it's not always super noticeable.


What feet are those? I need new feet for mine lol


----------



## Talon720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darknessrise13*
> 
> What feet are those? I need new feet for mine lol


They are mnpctech had gotten them from frozencpu, which you have to go someplace else. They come in black and a smaller size depending on what you're looking for


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon720*
> 
> They are mnpctech had gotten them from frozencpu, which you have to go someplace else. They come in black and a smaller size depending on what you're looking for


Ah, okay. Ty.


----------



## ghombo

Hello, I'm new here and really on the fence about getting and Air 540 mainly due to the lack of dust filters.

I'm aware of the demciflex dust filter kit. But since I'm looking for a full-tower case with the best air cooling potential, I'm worried the dust filter would decrease the air cooling performance of the case.

Can anyone here with the demciflex filters tell me how the air cooling performance is affected?


----------



## waswaswas84

Heya guys, became a happy owner of a 540 a couple of days ago. Wish they had the black, but all the shops in the area only had the white version. So the equip is already in, spray-painted it a bit (changed the color of the grilles and the PCI slots)

In a week or two after the paycheck will get one more graphics card for the crossfire and stretch carvon fiber vinyl over everything that is white on the case. Basically invert the colours


----------



## rodaduck

White looks pretty good


----------



## waswaswas84

it would look great if I had everything else in white, but all the other components are black, so the white case does look a bit like it doesn't belong. Could have purchased the Tt cubical one, pardon me, forgot the model, but it looked a bit...how to say politely...not according to my taste


----------



## rodaduck

im never sure if im posting in the correct place , but ill start here , need some opinions if you would , you see how the gpu water block has red 90"s and the gpu has black 90"s well im stuck now , im leaning towards black and I only got the red because I can paint them and performance pc if out of the black and who knows when they will get more , so lay it me don't be shy


----------



## blueballs

nice^

Hey guys,

I have the Corsair Air-540 with an h110i at the top.

x2 150mm on the front (NF-A15) intake
x2 140mm on the top (NF-A14) exhaust
x1 140mm on the back (NF-A14) intake

I will be soon having another gtx 980 or maybe x2 gtx 980ti so I want to optimize my air flow.

was thinking of x3 120mm in the front (NF-S12A) instead of x2 150mm...

what you think?
do you have any other recommendations?


----------



## waswaswas84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueballs*
> 
> nice^
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have the Corsair Air-540 with an h110i at the top.
> 
> x2 150mm on the front (NF-A15) intake
> x2 140mm on the top (NF-A14) exhaust
> x1 140mm on the back (NF-A14) intake
> 
> I will be soon having another gtx 980 or maybe x2 gtx 980ti so I want to optimize my air flow.
> 
> was thinking of x3 120mm in the front (NF-S12A) instead of x2 150mm...
> 
> what you think?
> do you have any other recommendations?


you seem to have more than enough. As close to max. as you can possibly get, those are nice fans you got. Stick the 2nd card in, run some temp test and see if you want to consider watercooling. I'd hate to do this, but you might add an exta cooling through a slight modification of the case. Don't know how about others, but I still have tons of space in the back compartment. If I had massive temperature issues, that couldnt be solved within the main one, I would definitely consider modifying the case with an extra grille in the back, big enough to host a 240mm radiator

or move the HDDs to the back and find a way to add 2 more fans under the graphics cards (might cut some holes)


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueballs*
> 
> ...
> 
> x2 150mm on the front (NF-A15) intake
> 
> ...


Have you been satisfied from those two fans, as front intakes?


----------



## blueballs

Yes those fan are great but I'd like to get more positive pressure.

@waswaswas84 I decided to let go my huge 900d custom watercooling project so I wont be adding a radiator in the back compartment but I might consider a small mod project


----------



## rodaduck

when I was running air or titan in sli I ran 3 120 , and used a higher static pressure fan to make sure the air pushed over the gpu because the top one get a little toasty , and I would keep that one fan running faster then the other almost all the time , just finding a quit fan is the issue so I went with the areocool ds , as they are pretty quit and have good pressure. But with 2 150 you will move more air with less noise


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blueballs*
> 
> nice^
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have the Corsair Air-540 with an h110i at the top.
> 
> x2 150mm on the front (NF-A15) intake
> x2 140mm on the top (NF-A14) exhaust
> x1 140mm on the back (NF-A14) intake
> 
> I will be soon having another gtx 980 or maybe x2 gtx 980ti so I want to optimize my air flow.
> 
> was thinking of x3 120mm in the front (NF-S12A) instead of x2 150mm...
> 
> what you think?
> do you have any other recommendations?


If you do the math, the 2x150mm fans have a surface area of 353mm^2, where the 3x120mm fans only have a surface area of 339mm^2. I'm a big fan of larger fans at lower RPMs. Less noise for equal air flow/preassure is a win win.


----------



## blueballs

at the moment I got:
~165.02 cfm that goes out
~218,47 cfm that goes in

if I change the 150mm fans in the front for 120mm ones, I got a better dissipation of the air and jump to ~245,47 cfm

something like this:

back as intake (NF-A14)
front as intake(x3 NF-P12)
top as exhaust (x2 NF-A14)


----------



## pojo1806

I'm running with:

3x 120mm front intake
2x 120mm top h100i exhaust
1x 120mm rear exhaust


----------



## blueballs

get the rear fan filtered and reverse it =p


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daggi*
> 
> Have this cracking sound on my case, and it is the top plastic covers that makes the noise on my 540. It's just for a second or two. My case is standing under a window, so when i open it I can hear the cracking after a few minutes when the temperature has changed enough. It's has been like this since it was new, so I don't worry at all.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon720*
> 
> Not exactly I mean at first I wasn't sure it was even the case cracking. I just replicated the sound by putting some of my weight on the case. As to where exactly I havnt figured out yet. Though It sounds like Daggi has a similar experience as far as temp change and cracking on an unmodded case. If I were to turn on my window ac id get the same thing. Maybe it's the plastic trim that covers the psu side on top that sorta snap off. Since they are on very tight as to not wiggle.


I will surely keep an eye on this, it's worth noting.. Thanks for bringing this up.


----------



## Talon720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> I will surely keep an eye on this, it's worth noting.. Thanks for bringing this up.


yea no problem glad i could help. Maybe it'll inspire a 3 rad support 540 obsidian case







One can dream


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon720*
> 
> yea no problem glad i could help. Maybe it'll inspire a 3 rad support 540 obsidian case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One can dream


^ What he said. Give it to me now!


----------



## rodaduck

so how would you route 3 rads? I have the room for one more 240 rad , as of now I have a 360 in the front handling 2 titan black and a 240 on the bottom handling the cpu and ram , would it be worth it to add the top rad and if so how would you route it that it improved cooling? im on the fence. And yes this is a 540 air


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodaduck*
> 
> so how would you route 3 rads? I have the room for one more 240 rad , as of now I have a 360 in the front handling 2 titan black and a 240 on the bottom handling the cpu and ram , would it be worth it to add the top rad and if so how would you route it that it improved cooling? im on the fence. And yes this is a 540 air
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I think youll have enough cooling as is, but its up to you. If it'll fit and look good go for it. I'm liking the black 90s BTW.


----------



## rodaduck

so long as I have plenty of cooling ill continue as planned , got to where the top fans will be recessed so it will look cool , thanks for the response


----------



## Searing-Tea

WIll I be able to fit these following radiators in the air 540 :

360*40mm in front
280*55mm in top
120*30mm in back


----------



## waswaswas84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searing-Tea*
> 
> WIll I be able to fit these following radiators in the air 540 :
> 
> 360*40mm in front
> 280*55mm in top
> 120*30mm in back


yes, you will be able to. But there will be no unmounting ram unless you take the 55m top rad off. And you will need to come up with some super tight and precise tubing.


----------



## Searing-Tea

Should I rather leave the back 120mm rad and try to mount an dual120mm or dual140mm rad in the bottom?


----------



## waswaswas84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searing-Tea*
> 
> Should I rather leave the back 120mm rad and try to mount an dual120mm or dual140mm rad in the bottom?


if you are running SSDs only or come up with a way to mount the HDDs somewhere in the back (through case modifications). Those two slots that they use are the only dedicated HDD compartments within this case.

IMHO, i don't know what kind of system do you have there, or how tough are you going to overclock the whole thing, but I don't know too many cases when jsut two of these:

360*40mm in front
280*55mm in top

won't be enough.

The only tight spot in your 3 direction water-cooling would be the 120mm in the back, there is very little space for tubing if you mount the 280 in the top.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searing-Tea*
> 
> WIll I be able to fit these following radiators in the air 540 :
> 
> 360*40mm in front
> 280*55mm in top
> 120*30mm in back


I say skip the 120 and make it an intake. The other two should be plenty. You dont "need" one on the bottom, but make sure itll fit and route ok if you do decide to go that route.


----------



## rodaduck

That's a 240 on the bottom and 360 in the front for now that's all the rads im going to use seems at my be enough but if I wanted to add I would either hang a 140 off the back or a thin 280 up top


----------



## rodaduck

keep in mind this is 100% hack job


----------



## rodaduck

as far as hdd I currently have mine mounted on top of my cd rom cage and on the new build it will stay there but Im going to use the hot swap plug that I took out from the bottom, and for ssd I came up with to spots you would never see them my first choice is going to be in-between the outer front shell and the case just below the usb ports will never be seen and just pop the cover and there they are I think I can get 2 , my second choice is with 2 way tape and in-between the cd rom gage and the center divider and once again you will not see them,


----------



## mukumi

Hello guys,

I'm kind of stuck for the moment with my setup.

To summarize: i have a sli of custom GTX 780 cards (one poseidon without WC and one Gainward GLH). I've placed the poseidon above the GLH but its temp are quite high compared to the other one (79°C for the poseidon vs 72° for the GLH).

I've tried to fix that issue by using a 180mm front bottom fan from Silverstone but it doesn't look like it really helped...

My fan setup for the moment is:
Front top: 140mm Silverstone AP141 blowing in the NH-D14.
Front bottom: 180mm Silverstone AP181 blowing on the graphic cards.
Upper front: 140mm Noctua in aspiration
Upper back: 140mm Noctua in exhaust
Back fan: 140mm Noctua in exhaust.

I've thought about using the Alpenföhn PCI fan bracket to add latereal fans on the cards but the issue is that the poseidon has the WC connection coming out so the fan wouldn't fit there.

So does any of you have any idea how I could get better temp on my poseidon ? (Using watercooling is not an option for the moment). I thought about modding the lateral panel to add a fan on it but I'm concerned about the solidity of the window to handle a fan and I do not have any tool to mod the panel so if I have to purchase a dremel to do that I might as well buy a new case which can handle that type of configuration.


----------



## bracco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Searing-Tea*
> 
> WIll I be able to fit these following radiators in the air 540 :
> 
> 360*40mm in front
> 280*55mm in top
> 120*30mm in back


IMO save yourself the hassle of the rear 120/140 and just use the top and front. Its way too tight back there. I ran this setup for a while, saw no difference in my temps between having that extra rad and not:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/official-corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery/10280#post_23783556


----------



## rodaduck

so your running that 180 fan , how much of that fan is blocked by the body of the case? i can also tell you that your not running to bad , i ran my titan blacks on air for 8 months and had a Little higher temps then your running and i tried every trick in the book to cool them , the only thing that helped and it only helped a little is i put 2 120 fans on the bottom blowing up and use higher pressure fans for the front i had 120 areocool ds , and unless you cut your case the 180 fan has got to be restricted, and after hours of research on line you should not have to worry much until you get above 83c i believe i was always content if i was below 80c..one more thing if you run 3 120 high static pressure fans i kept the middle one up higher then the rest and i removes most of the those pci slot clips so more air would flow out , as i said i tried about everything even changed the thermal pads to fuji poly 17w and went to the best paste on the market at the time.


----------



## pojo1806

My EVGA GTX980 FTW w/ backplate arrived today!


----------



## Lelisevis

Just added the nzxt kraken x31 to my [email protected] with push/pull, I must admit I love the CAM software its so much better than the corsair h~~i software I have used previously. Made no sense going with the x41 which despite being 140mm it runs a bit louder for negligible temp difference.

Air 540 mk2:thumb:

Quick question which might have been asked before but how come no-one has came out with replacement top and front panels, something a bit more closed but with vent slits or an open intake at the bottom of the front panel and rear of the top panel. If we got enough interest would it be something Corsair would be interested in? It would make for a much quieter chassis and give people the option of swapping them about.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Finally got my final GTX 780 for 3-way Sli.....Now just need to decide if I want to watercool or hang on till next gen hmmmm....Thoughts?


----------



## Spelio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Finally got my final GTX 780 for 3-way Sli.....Now just need to decide if I want to watercool or hang on till next gen hmmmm....Thoughts?


Bravo sir! Looks beautiful!









Question, how are the temps on the middle and top card? I've done 2-way SLI with reference GTX 770's on a Asus Maximus VII Gene board putting them on top of each other and constantly saw the top card hit 80°. Granted, this is with the 2 stock front fans.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spelio*
> 
> Bravo sir! Looks beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question, how are the temps on the middle and top card? I've done 2-way SLI with reference GTX 770's on a Asus Maximus VII Gene board putting them on top of each other and constantly saw the top card hit 80°. Granted, this is with the 2 stock front fans.


Ambient temps in my APT are around 68F. With fans on 100% my temps top to bottom were roughly 73c 68c 62c after about a hour of BF4. Cards were overclocked to 1070 on core which boosted to around 1150 with 6300 on the ram. Those temps are what I remember off the top of my head they were probably a little lower.


----------



## bishop161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Finally got my final GTX 780 for 3-way Sli.....Now just need to decide if I want to watercool or hang on till next gen hmmmm....Thoughts?


That's a tough call. You can always fall into the trap of waiting for the next big thing. (although 16mm pascal with hbm2 sounds REALLY promising)

Here is the pro:
75% of everything you buy for your watercooling kit will be reusable. The only thing that you will have to re-buy are new waterblocks
Thermal performance will increase
noise will go down

Here is the con:
You wil have to buy new waterblocks at about $125-150 a card.
more maintenance

But something you should seriously consider if you are going to watercool. You will have to buy 3 780 waterblocks at a price of close to $350 to $400. It look like you can unload your 780s for $225 to $250 a card. In my opinion I think it is inadvisable to watercool old tech since its life is already nears its end. I think you are better off selling your three 780s and buying a single 980ti.

How the two options would pan out.

Option 1:
Sell 780s for $700 after fees and shipping (probably shooting low, but being conservative.)
Buy 980ti for $650. Buy waterblock for $125.
Out of pocket $75.
Buy custom water cooling solution: 250-500 depending on what you want to do. (Could do it on the cheap like me and just buy an h220x and 280mm rad and be done with it. Cant do this with tri-sli)
In a year, if you need more power, add another 980ti.

Option 2:
Buy three 780 waterblocks.
Out of pocket $350-$400.
Buy custom water cooling solution: $400-500 depending on what you want to do. This will cost more since you will be cooling 3 780s which by themselves run hot. So you will need at a minimum a 360mm rad in the front and a 240mm rad at the top.
In a year, if you need more power, have to sell everything (will lose 50-80% of value of waterblocks) and buy new gpus.

Obviously, you need to do wahtever works best for you. But I would recomend with parting with the tri-sli 780 and getting a single 980ti.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bishop161*
> 
> That's a tough call. You can always fall into the trap of waiting for the next big thing. (although 16mm pascal with hbm2 sounds REALLY promising)
> 
> Here is the pro:
> 75% of everything you buy for your watercooling kit will be reusable. The only thing that you will have to re-buy are new waterblocks
> Thermal performance will increase
> noise will go down
> 
> Here is the con:
> You wil have to buy new waterblocks at about $125-150 a card.
> more maintenance
> 
> But something you should seriously consider if you are going to watercool. You will have to buy 3 780 waterblocks at a price of close to $350 to $400. It look like you can unload your 780s for $225 to $250 a card. In my opinion I think it is inadvisable to watercool old tech since its life is already nears its end. I think you are better off selling your three 780s and buying a single 980ti.
> 
> How the two options would pan out.
> 
> Option 1:
> Sell 780s for $700 after fees and shipping (probably shooting low, but being conservative.)
> Buy 980ti for $650. Buy waterblock for $125.
> Out of pocket $75.
> Buy custom water cooling solution: 250-500 depending on what you want to do. (Could do it on the cheap like me and just buy an h220x and 280mm rad and be done with it. Cant do this with tri-sli)
> In a year, if you need more power, add another 980ti.
> 
> Option 2:
> Buy three 780 waterblocks.
> Out of pocket $350-$400.
> Buy custom water cooling solution: $400-500 depending on what you want to do. This will cost more since you will be cooling 3 780s which by themselves run hot. So you will need at a minimum a 360mm rad in the front and a 240mm rad at the top.
> In a year, if you need more power, have to sell everything (will lose 50-80% of value of waterblocks) and buy new gpus.
> 
> Obviously, you need to do wahtever works best for you. But I would recomend with parting with the tri-sli 780 and getting a single 980ti.


But But But it looks so sexy with 3-way in the case!!! Thanks for your input I guess I do really need to weigh my options and see. Honestly I will probably will wait for Pascal for the gpu upgrade in the meantime between now and then I'll start collecting all the components minus the gpu blocks that way when I find some cards I want to put under water the rest of the system will be ready for it.


----------



## bishop161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> But But But it looks so sexy with 3-way in the case!!! Thanks for your input I guess I do really need to weigh my options and see. Honestly I will probably will wait for Pascal for the gpu upgrade in the meantime between now and then I'll start collecting all the components minus the gpu blocks that way when I find some cards I want to put under water the rest of the system will be ready for it.


haha i know it does!

I honestly think that is the best way. The pascal rumor mill is already churning and if fury is a homeroom, we may see pascal q1 of '16.

I just got into watercooling and there is no way I could ever not have it now. Good luck. Love the build btw.


----------



## Miss Roxy

^_^


----------



## mukumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodaduck*
> 
> so your running that 180 fan , how much of that fan is blocked by the body of the case? i can also tell you that your not running to bad , i ran my titan blacks on air for 8 months and had a Little higher temps then your running and i tried every trick in the book to cool them , the only thing that helped and it only helped a little is i put 2 120 fans on the bottom blowing up and use higher pressure fans for the front i had 120 areocool ds , and unless you cut your case the 180 fan has got to be restricted, and after hours of research on line you should not have to worry much until you get above 83c i believe i was always content if i was below 80c..one more thing if you run 3 120 high static pressure fans i kept the middle one up higher then the rest and i removes most of the those pci slot clips so more air would flow out , as i said i tried about everything even changed the thermal pads to fuji poly 17w and went to the best paste on the market at the time.


Hello,

Thanks for your feedback !

Yes indeed some part of the 180mm fan are blocked but still it covers a bigger surface than a single 140mm. I'll try to put a picture tonight.

I know that 80° isn't that bad for a GTX 780 but the thing is that for the moment it's not "too hot" yet in my house but summer is coming and it'll be a nightmare soon (I guess i'll have to disable the SLI during those days).

In the meanwhile I might have found a solution, I've ordered a Lian Li BS-03 which is basically a fan in a duct. I'll mount that on the vertical mesh at the back when I get it. It might help sucking air outside of the case.

Maybe removing the PCI slot clips would help but they are already "vented" so will it really help ? (and it 'll attract dust for sure :s).

I'll keep you informed when I get that Lian Li thing installed ! (and i'll try to not forget the picture of the 180mm fan)


----------



## Talon720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodaduck*
> 
> 
> That's a 240 on the bottom and 360 in the front for now that's all the rads im going to use seems at my be enough but if I wanted to add I would either hang a 140 off the back or a thin 280 up top


Looks good. You could gain more room if you put the front 360 rad fans on the outside then the rad up against the case. Not many video cards are big enough to interfere, but could give more room for cables and the like. What are you using to mount the bottom rad? And what are you going to do about the bottom clearance? Are those blocks permanent? Could always use some kind of caster wheels for easier movement my case weighs a ton now. If you do decide to go for a top radiator a 280mm depending on thickness might cause some fitment issues with any vrm blocks or your higher tubing fittings a thin 240mm would have an easier time


----------



## Unnatural

Hi guys!
I own my 540 since January 2014, but only now I'm starting to work to get a good not-so-bad looking watercooled build








I've already got everything I need (hope so







) and currently I'm doing the last plannings (this thread is helping me a lot







). Like, since my motherboard is m-atx, with a single GPU, and I'm going to cutting the 3.5" zone away in any case, I just realized it will probably look more balanced if I put my 240 rad down there, leaving the top less cluttered. I'll also have to pick which radiator put in the front (I have both a 360 and a 280 from previous builds).
May I ask you an advice? Since my motherboard's color scheme is the very, very, very original black/red







I got red RAMs, black/red sleeved cables, some red Monsoon fittings and, (after seeing some pictures here) I'm starting to consider the red faceplate for the XSPC RayStorm CPU WB (which will have red LEDs). For the global lighting, should I use white LEDs instead, to enhance the "natural" colors, and only use red LED for outside-facing fans?
Thank you so much for all your inspiration, hope to humbly join you soon with some picture


----------



## v1ral

Anyone know the process of getting new hotswap caddies?
I just snapped mine a few days ago, and it's irking my mind that I have a broken piece, well two broken pieces, I broke the SSD caddies that's located at the rear of the case....

Thanks!


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Anyone know the process of getting new hotswap caddies?
> I just snapped mine a few days ago, and it's irking my mind that I have a broken piece, well two broken pieces, I broke the SSD caddies that's located at the rear of the case....
> 
> Thanks!


You can submit a ticket at Corsair.force.com and request for a replacement. I'm pretty sure our customer service will be more than happy to assist you with that


----------



## mukumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mukumi*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for your feedback !
> 
> Yes indeed some part of the 180mm fan are blocked but still it covers a bigger surface than a single 140mm. I'll try to put a picture tonight.
> 
> I know that 80° isn't that bad for a GTX 780 but the thing is that for the moment it's not "too hot" yet in my house but summer is coming and it'll be a nightmare soon (I guess i'll have to disable the SLI during those days).
> 
> In the meanwhile I might have found a solution, I've ordered a Lian Li BS-03 which is basically a fan in a duct. I'll mount that on the vertical mesh at the back when I get it. It might help sucking air outside of the case.
> 
> Maybe removing the PCI slot clips would help but they are already "vented" so will it really help ? (and it 'll attract dust for sure :s).
> 
> I'll keep you informed when I get that Lian Li thing installed ! (and i'll try to not forget the picture of the 180mm fan)


Well the Lian Li BS-03 didn't help at all. I guess that the corsair 540 ain't be created to handle a SLI of exhaust cards.

I'll consider reselling it and going with a CM 690 III with an side intake fan. It's sad that Corsair does not offer an alternative panel with half window half steel with a fan. I liked that case









edit: but before i'll try sawing the side of the fan within the BS-03 so that the air can escape more freely.


----------



## deeph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodaduck*
> 
> 
> once again you would not have to counter sink


May I know your reservoirs brand?


----------



## BurdWelf

Greetings!
Just joined the forum.
I am a proud owner of a Corsair Air 540








I've been scouring this forum and the rest of the innerwebs for info on this case. Lots of good stuff! Looks like most folks are favoring the water cooling route. I for one am sticking with air cooling, for now anyways.

I plan on throwing 3 120's in the front intake (see fan choice below) but I'm still debating on moving the stock 140 intake fans to the top as exhaust, or possibly intake?
I haven't been able to find much on this topic, but from the few snippets of info i did come across, I've read folks making the top fans as additional intake since the case is so wide open. I'm wondering if this would cause more harm than good with potential turbulence, etc.
I've also read somewhere that it was suggested to leave out the top fans altogether, and leaving only the rear exhaust. As this would lower overall noise and have smooth unninteruppted airflow from front to back.

any thoughts or suggestions?

Thanks!

*My rig-to-be:*
Case- Corsair Air 540 White
Mobo- EVGA Z97 FTW
GPU- EVGA GTX 970 SSC
CPU- Intel i5 4690k
CPU- Cooler- Zalman CNPS9900 Max, Red
RAM- G.Skill Trident X DDR3 2133 cas9 2x8GB
SSD- Samsung 850 Pro 128GB
HDD- Western Digital Black 500 GB
PSU- Corsair HX850
Fans- Aerocool DS 120 x3 & the stock 140's
Fan controller- Aerocool CoolTouch-E
OS- Windows 8.1 Pro
Monitor- ? (undecided)
Waiting on the Monitor and the OS before I can assemble


----------



## Someone09

There´s no real general rule on how to set up the top fans. It very much depends on your setup.

First and foremost it depends on how you install your CPU cooler. For example if you set it up to blow towards the rear exhaust, it should be helpful to set the rear top fan as exhaust while setting the front top fan as exhaust could potentially lower the cooling performance of your CPU cooler.


----------



## rodaduck

xspc photon pump/res combo


----------



## gunslinger0077

Got my case last week starting on my build!!!


----------



## Nizoe

Wishing I wouldve gone with the all black case








Next build is going to be all red and black


----------



## mebcitadel

Hey guys, looking to provide optimal cooling for my Corsair Air 540. I have an H100i mounted up top as exhaust. I am going to get 3 SP120 Quiet Edition fans for intake up front (I realize I could get AF120s but my thought is that they have to pull air through the screen and through the case obstruction). I am getting 2 more SP120 Quiet Edition for the top radiator as exhaust, and last getting 1 AF140 Quiet Edition as exhaust.

1.) Does this seem like a good setup?
2.) Are there better alternatives for air cooling? The Noctua's are too ugly, but other than that money is not an issue.
3.) Are there any solutions that would work just as well with a WHITE fan blade? My case is white so I'd prefer white blades but the Corsair case fans *seem* to be the best setup here, and they're black but at least I can get white accents.

Also for this case does anyone know of an inside replacement that will make everything all white? I am aware of coldzero.eu, but he is only able to provide white midplate and white motherboard tray - I am looking for everything inside white. Obviously, I would be willing to pay.

Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## hostage1973

Does anyone have a source for the SSD tray that comes with this case? I bought a rig built with this case but it came without the ssd tray and I would like to add some media storage by moving the ssd out of the hot swap bay in th main part of the case. Any help would be greatly appreciated! WIll buy if anyone has one they are not planning to use. Thanks.

The part number is CC-8930156, but I cant find anyone with stock.


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hostage1973*
> 
> Does anyone have a source for the SSD tray that comes with this case? I bought a rig built with this case but it came without the ssd tray and I would like to add some media storage by moving the ssd out of the hot swap bay in th main part of the case. Any help would be greatly appreciated! WIll buy if anyone has one they are not planning to use. Thanks.
> 
> The part number is CC-8930156, but I cant find anyone with stock.


You might be able to buy directly from Corsair depending on where you're located. Or just call up Corsair, I've heard they can be pretty helpful with things like this.









Link to part


----------



## v1ral

Olawd just received my replacement parts, but they didn't send the right parts. They sent the SSD caddies for the PSU side of the case, I needed the one in the main chamber.

Is there a similar or specific item number for this particular part, if so can I get the info.


----------



## Kyrie

Hey everyone, I'm trying to decide between getting the Enthoo Pro or the Corsair Air 540. Both are around the same price ($99, and the Air 540 has a $20 rebate on Newegg). Please check out my thread here and give me some feedback. Thanks! http://www.overclock.net/t/1560959/enthoo-pro-or-corsair-air-540


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bishop161*
> 
> That's a tough call. You can always fall into the trap of waiting for the next big thing. (although 16mm pascal with hbm2 sounds REALLY promising)
> 
> Here is the pro:
> 75% of everything you buy for your watercooling kit will be reusable. The only thing that you will have to re-buy are new waterblocks
> Thermal performance will increase
> noise will go down
> 
> Here is the con:
> You wil have to buy new waterblocks at about $125-150 a card.
> more maintenance
> 
> But something you should seriously consider if you are going to watercool. You will have to buy 3 780 waterblocks at a price of close to $350 to $400. It look like you can unload your 780s for $225 to $250 a card. In my opinion I think it is inadvisable to watercool old tech since its life is already nears its end. I think you are better off selling your three 780s and buying a single 980ti.
> 
> How the two options would pan out.
> 
> Option 1:
> Sell 780s for $700 after fees and shipping (probably shooting low, but being conservative.)
> Buy 980ti for $650. Buy waterblock for $125.
> Out of pocket $75.
> Buy custom water cooling solution: 250-500 depending on what you want to do. (Could do it on the cheap like me and just buy an h220x and 280mm rad and be done with it. Cant do this with tri-sli)
> In a year, if you need more power, add another 980ti.
> 
> Option 2:
> Buy three 780 waterblocks.
> Out of pocket $350-$400.
> Buy custom water cooling solution: $400-500 depending on what you want to do. This will cost more since you will be cooling 3 780s which by themselves run hot. So you will need at a minimum a 360mm rad in the front and a 240mm rad at the top.
> In a year, if you need more power, have to sell everything (will lose 50-80% of value of waterblocks) and buy new gpus.
> 
> Obviously, you need to do wahtever works best for you. But I would recomend with parting with the tri-sli 780 and getting a single 980ti.


Decided to go with your suggestion. I've got all 3 of my 780s sold for 700 that gives me enough to buy my complete loop and I'm looking at a 780ti with a waterblock for 300 Ill run this until I upgrade gpus. Thoughts?


----------



## fireincairo

I love the look of the case but I'm having a difficult time getting information on GPU + radiator clearance.

I have sli Titan X and am about to watercool. Considering the cards are 10.5", how much room does that leave for radiators+fans? I'm interested in the EK x360 as well as several other higher end setups/radiators since I'm only cooling the two GPUs with one 360mm radiator. Will 64mm radiators fit? That would be 64+25mm plus the 267mm titan X = 356mm clearance needed (or a bit more).

Thoughts?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> I love the look of the case but I'm having a difficult time getting information on GPU + radiator clearance.
> 
> I have sli Titan X and am about to watercool. Considering the cards are 10.5", how much room does that leave for radiators+fans? I'm interested in the EK x360 as well as several other higher end setups/radiators since I'm only cooling the two GPUs with one 360mm radiator. Will 64mm radiators fit? That would be 64+25mm plus the 267mm titan X = 356mm clearance needed (or a bit more).
> 
> Thoughts?


Go with a thinner rad in front, or you will loose the air filter and have to put the fans on the outside of the case.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireincairo*
> 
> I love the look of the case but I'm having a difficult time getting information on GPU + radiator clearance.
> 
> I have sli Titan X and am about to watercool. Considering the cards are 10.5", how much room does that leave for radiators+fans? I'm interested in the EK x360 as well as several other higher end setups/radiators since I'm only cooling the two GPUs with one 360mm radiator. Will 64mm radiators fit? That would be 64+25mm plus the 267mm titan X = 356mm clearance needed (or a bit more).
> 
> Thoughts?


Its approx 380mm. I took out the filter in the front and put fans in push there. I don't see the point of a filter if you dont mind blowing out the case every once and a while.

Edit: it would be a little tight with 60mm rad and fans.
Heres a pic of 30mm rad and 25mm fans. notice where the cables for the mobo and HDDs come in...


----------



## Droogie

I'm doing a new build, and I want to go with the Air 540. I'm debating between white and silver. I like the look of both, and the silver seems to be $40 cheaper for some reason. I'll be using a Maximux VI board, so I'll probably be doing either red/silver/black or red/white/black. Just wondering if anyone with the silver has any regrets and wishes they got the white or black, or vice versa.


----------



## BranField

I can verify, it is very tight with a 60mm rad up front (Alphacool UT60 360) and fans on the outside.



Thats a sapphire 290x VaporX at pcb length of a298.45mm


----------



## v1ral

What size 360mm radiator would fit comfortably with a g1 GTX 970?
I am thinking of an mcr320-xp >40mm thick radiator WITH fans mounted inside the case, to utilize the front filters.


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Droogie*
> 
> I'm doing a new build, and I want to go with the Air 540. I'm debating between white and silver. I like the look of both, and the silver seems to be $40 cheaper for some reason. I'll be using a Maximux VI board, so I'll probably be doing either red/silver/black or red/white/black. Just wondering if anyone with the silver has any regrets and wishes they got the white or black, or vice versa.


I got the silver one here, and I actually don't regret the decision one bit. I did originally think about getting the white case, but it wouldn't really fit with anything else I have and I thought it might look a bit too bright compared to everything else in the room.

All black is nice, but i wanted something a bit different. The silver case seemed to fit nicely with the colours I have going - my GTX780's are black with silver accents (stock reference cooler), my mouse mat (Xtrac Carbonic) looks silver/grey, my desk is dark wood with grey accents. So it just seemed to be a good fit.









Good luck with your choice!


----------



## contay

Hey guys. Quick question (don't hit me, thread search didn't work on mobile somehow): I am considering between CM Haf XB and Corsair 540 Air. 540 should be able to fit 320mm gpu. But is it 320mm gpu with front fans, or without?

I have Gigabyte Gtx970 g1 sli, and cards are 312mm long. I would hate to notice they fit only without front fans.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Hey guys. Quick question (don't hit me, thread search didn't work on mobile somehow): I am considering between CM Haf XB and Corsair 540 Air. 540 should be able to fit 320mm gpu. But is it 320mm gpu with front fans, or without?
> 
> I have Gigabyte Gtx970 g1 sli, and cards are 312mm long. I would hate to notice they fit only without front fans.


It's 380mm without front fans. So, with front fans it should be around 355mm. Plenty of room.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> It's 380mm without front fans. So, with front fans it should be around 355mm. Plenty of room.


Thanks!


----------



## waswaswas84

heya guys, a little update and a question with it. Ordered them cable extensions for them to look more matching with the whole red and black palette of the box. But even though i asked the guy online to send me a 24 pin, an 8 pin for the cpu and a 6+8 pin for the graphics card...the guy sent me 2 8 pins that match the CPU socket, but arent exactly the graphics card shape. There is a little difference in the shape of those - a block on one of the pins instead of a trapezoid.

My solution was a pencil knife. Alas, it started - everything works. But is this experiment reasonable or the cables do differ and i will do some damage long-term?


----------



## Deviousdb1

So, I feel like such a rebel posting here with my Evo 212...lol. Just joined the Owners club yesterday. Picked up the 540 for a total of 106 at frys. :-D

Not quite sure how to post images yet, so I'll put a link to my build on PC part picker.

https://pcpartpicker.com/b/PsQV3C


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waswaswas84*
> 
> heya guys, a little update and a question with it. Ordered them cable extensions for them to look more matching with the whole red and black palette of the box. But even though i asked the guy online to send me a 24 pin, an 8 pin for the cpu and a 6+8 pin for the graphics card...the guy sent me 2 8 pins that match the CPU socket, but arent exactly the graphics card shape. There is a little difference in the shape of those - a block on one of the pins instead of a trapezoid.
> 
> My solution was a pencil knife. Alas, it started - everything works. But is this experiment reasonable or the cables do differ and i will do some damage long-term?


Assuming you inverted it, you should be ok... But you may want to double check with a voltmeter just in case. You can also buy the right connector and use a pin extractor and fix it yourself the right way. Talk to the person you bought em from and they can hopefully help you make it right one way or another.


----------



## Guy Fawkes

Can anyone tell me if there are any water cooling pump mounting options on this case? Like built into it, or a spot that can be used on the back half? I am looking to get this case and wondering if I am going to have to modify it. Also looking to to hard line.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guy Fawkes*
> 
> Can anyone tell me if there are any water cooling pump mounting options on this case? Like built into it, or a spot that can be used on the back half? I am looking to get this case and wondering if I am going to have to modify it. Also looking to to hard line.


There is defiantly enough room in the back compartment for a pump+small res if you are willing to sacrifice the ssd cage above the power supply, or remove the drive bays on the front. It also has enough holes to get hardline through to the back if you need to without using bulkheads. It just might require some planning and interesting bends.

i.e.


----------



## waswaswas84

Deviousdb1,

It seems your cpu cooler is rotated 90 degrees a wrong direction...unless you have outtake coolers in the top


----------



## Deviousdb1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waswaswas84*
> 
> Deviousdb1,
> 
> It seems your cpu cooler is rotated 90 degrees a wrong direction...unless you have outtake coolers in the top


Yeah, I have two 140s up top and that was actually before. I fixed that to where it pushes through the heatsink now toward the back.


----------



## striker87

MY Rig. Finally finished the wire maintenance and getting the right fans in there. Enjoy!

*Much Thanks goes out to Brian from Phanteks he was a big help and what a great company!














*


----------



## yttocstfarc

Things are about to get real Interesting!!!!


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Things are about to get real Interesting!!!!


Hah. I imagined you installing the cereal and clothing into your pc too.


----------



## Guy Fawkes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> There is defiantly enough room in the back compartment for a pump+small res if you are willing to sacrifice the ssd cage above the power supply, or remove the drive bays on the front. It also has enough holes to get hardline through to the back if you need to without using bulkheads. It just might require some planning and interesting bends.
> 
> i.e.


Thank you for answering that for me. Ive decided I will probably just go with AIO cooling for now.


----------



## splmann

Here my first Air 540 Project .

















Next step sleeved cables


----------



## ElStuiterbal

Hi all! I am very interested in this case, but I have a couple of questions. First of all, is it possible to fit a 360 radiator on top? If so, could this also be done in combination with a radiator in the front? Also, if only intake fans are present at the front, how much clearance is available between the fans and the video card or motherboard?


----------



## ssgtnubb

360 on top wouldn't be possible without extreme modification. 220/240 up top natively, 240/360 up front


----------



## Fifth Horseman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElStuiterbal*
> 
> Hi all! I am very interested in this case, but I have a couple of questions. First of all, is it possible to fit a 360 radiator on top? If so, could this also be done in combination with a radiator in the front? Also, if only intake fans are present at the front, how much clearance is available between the fans and the video card or motherboard?


you wont fit a 360mm, in the top cause it holds 140mm fans (x2) but you can put a 360mm in the front, as far as space, you actually have a good amount, i have a long 7970 and i have about 3-3.5 inches of space between the fans and the graphics card


----------



## ElStuiterbal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> 360 on top wouldn't be possible without extreme modification. 220/240 up top natively, 240/360 up front


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fifth Horseman*
> 
> you wont fit a 360mm, in the top cause it holds 140mm fans (x2) but you can put a 360mm in the front, as far as space, you actually have a good amount, i have a long 7970 and i have about 3-3.5 inches of space between the fans and the graphics card


Thanks for the fast reply guys! I saw someone putting three 120mm fans on top with some modification and I have seen plenty of builds with a 240 on top and a 360 in the front. I am more concerned with the distance between a fan in the front and a GPU. I want to fit an EKWB RES X3 between the intake fans and the motherboard, but I can't seem to find any dimensions on the space between both components.


----------



## Fifth Horseman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElStuiterbal*
> 
> Thanks for the fast reply guys! I saw someone putting three 120mm fans on top with some modification and I have seen plenty of builds with a 240 on top and a 360 in the front. I am more concerned with the distance between a fan in the front and a GPU. I want to fit an EKWB RES X3 between the intake fans and the motherboard, but I can't seem to find any dimensions on the space between both components.


from the back of the pcie slot you have exactly a total of 13.25 inches till you hit the front fan i just measured my case.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Hey guys!!! I'll be updating my Build Log along the way while I'm installing the custom loop. Let me know what you think!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1444576/build-log-corsair-carbide-air-540-black-edition


----------



## DmitryTy

Dear users. Excuse me for my English. I have a question. Will get you to our body air cooling tower Thermalight tue spirit 140 power Its height is 171mm. ????????
On the official website of our body the maximum permissible height of 170mm. thank you


----------



## Someone09

Well, until a week ago I had an EKL Alpenföhn 2 installed in my 540 which has a height of 170mm and it fit perfectly. Even had maybe 0,5cm or more room left.
So, I would assume your cooler will fit, too.


----------



## kl6mk6

So i'm rethinking my watercooling airflow setup. Currently I have a 280 rad in the front as intake, a 280 rad on top as exhaust, and a 140 rad on the rear as exhaust.

I'm thinking about ditching the 140 rad in the rear and making it an unobstructed exhaust 140 fan, then making the other two rads (front and top) as intake to bring only cool air over the rads.

What do you all think? Leave it as is, or change it, and how?


----------



## DmitryTy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Well, until a week ago I had an EKL Alpenföhn 2 installed in my 540 which has a height of 170mm and it fit perfectly. Even had maybe 0,5cm or more room left.
> So, I would assume your cooler will fit, too.


Thank you very much. Now I can safely order corsair air 540


----------



## Deviousdb1

Anyone here running a Swiftech H240-x in their Air 540? If so, would you mind posting an image of how you have it setup? I would search through the thread, however search and quite a few other features of this site do NOT work on my computer for some reason that I've yet to figure out.


----------



## radbanshee

Here is my Air 540. Still more mods to come with X2 white NZXT Kraken G10 Liquid Cooled GPU Brackets on the way and X2 120mm AMD FX liquid coolers to cool my MSI R9 280X cards down. Also 2 more sticks of 1866 FURY X 16GB


----------



## capt1n

Just finished my first water cooling loop in my Air 540. I desperately need a fan controller to clear up some wires in the front and I want to add in some sleeved cables but for the time being it's all set!


----------



## v1ral

Fitting 140mm rear exhaust fans only for Corsair fans?
I just replaced all the fans with helix pwm fans and the rear 140mm fan won't allow the top thumb screw to secure the side window
It looks like the fan frames are just covering the thumb screw holes, which is a bummer, as I am not able to do anything about it besides modding the 140mm helix fans.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Fitting 140mm rear exhaust fans only for Corsair fans?
> I just replaced all the fans with helix pwm fans and the rear 140mm fan won't allow the top thumb screw to secure the side window
> It looks like the fan frames are just covering the thumb screw holes, which is a bummer, as I am not able to do anything about it besides modding the 140mm helix fans.


Yeah, i had to grind the tip of the thumbscrew off to work with my fan.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Now just waiting on GPU block sigh.....


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Now just waiting on GPU block sigh.....


You musta shoe horned those puppies in there. Nice job.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Dude you have no idea how close it was. Once the front rad was in and I was putting the top one in I had to wiggle and wiggle it to get it lined up to get the screws in. I'll try and take some pictures of the tolerances. In some areas were talking less than a mm and it just barely touches the extra cpu power plugs up top. And on the right side between the two rads you see light between the plug and the rad that's it.


----------



## gunslinger0077

My project so far!!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1563631/project-fast-orange


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Dude you have no idea how close it was. Once the front rad was in and I was putting the top one in I had to wiggle and wiggle it to get it lined up to get the screws in. I'll try and take some pictures of the tolerances. In some areas were talking less than a mm and it just barely touches the extra cpu power plugs up top. And on the right side between the two rads you see light between the plug and the rad that's it.


Psh, I was able to do p/p on my top ut60.









Sorry I haven't been as active guys I've been trying to take a little break, but I'm back.


----------



## rodaduck

opinions? I have been working on my custom 540 and it still drags on , what im asking is I have to water-cooled titan blacks , im I wasting my time with the blacks should I sell and get some 980's or is the black still good for a while because it has double precision? These are not very used at all


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodaduck*
> 
> opinions? I have been working on my custom 540 and it still drags on , what im asking is I have to water-cooled titan blacks , im I wasting my time with the blacks should I sell and get some 980's or is the black still good for a while because it has double precision? These are not very used at all


Not worth upgrading for the price IMO. You're only gonna see a small gain going to the 980s. If your doing any 4k gaming, go for 980Ti or TitanX, otherwise stick with your TitanBlacks for a while longer.


----------



## mukumi

Hey guys, anyone already tried to cut the Acrylic panel ? I found the easiest mod that I want to try but no idea how to do that...






Would I be able to do that with a handcutter made for acrylic ? I can go with a square frame, my concern is also about "how to do the holes for the fan".

I think that a dremel would melt the acrylic due to the highspeed so that's not an option :s

I still wish that Corsair was offering alternative panels.


----------



## renji1337

Frozencpu made this for me awhile back

http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1067927/official-corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery/


----------



## killacam7478

A few pics after getting some more monsoon fittings / adapters.


----------



## spaniardunited

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radbanshee*
> 
> Here is my Air 540. Still more mods to come with X2 white NZXT Kraken G10 Liquid Cooled GPU Brackets on the way and X2 120mm AMD FX liquid coolers to cool my MSI R9 280X cards down. Also 2 more sticks of 1866 FURY X 16GB
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good! Nice build, can't wait to move my rig into a 540.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mukumi*
> 
> Hey guys, anyone already tried to cut the Acrylic panel ? I found the easiest mod that I want to try but no idea how to do that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would I be able to do that with a handcutter made for acrylic ? I can go with a square frame, my concern is also about "how to do the holes for the fan".
> 
> I think that a dremel would melt the acrylic due to the highspeed so that's not an option :s
> 
> I still wish that Corsair was offering alternative panels.


I cut mine with a large hole saw, it did melt the acrylic, but it cleaned up pretty easy with a deburring tool. I also enlarged the hole with a dremmel later. It took longer but worked fine. make sure you cover the whole thing in wide painters tape or something similar to avoid scratchs. Dunno about anything else as those were the tools I had on hand.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Sorry I haven't been as active guys I've been trying to take a little break, but I'm back.


Look who decided to show up







How's it going man?

Must be nice to take a little break.. it's been a while.


----------



## Sketchus

Hi all,

Just bit the bullet and ordered one of these to replace my H440 (it was starving my Titans). Is there any reason to not replace the front fans with my Noctuas?

Cheers.


----------



## Darknessrise13

What's a good way to put feet on the side panel to turn the case on its side? I think that's the only way I'd keep this case... The rubber feet on the bottom wore out and this case is just so large... I do like it for what it is though, just takes up a lot of space.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Look who decided to show up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's it going man?
> 
> Must be nice to take a little break.. it's been a while.


Hey is it possible to send me 2 HDD cages for my air 540? They keep breaking -_- the plastic is so flimsy lol. I had them replaced before but that was around a year ago


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Hey is it possible to send me 2 HDD cages for my air 540? They keep breaking -_- the plastic is so flimsy lol. I had them replaced before but that was around a year ago


You should just be able to flie an RMA. I've replaced my trays a few times now over the past year, so I don't think you will have any issues.


----------



## rodaduck

its been a while since I put a pic on here , and I think I went backwards , I was going to use monsoon hard line but I got tired if fixing cracked pipe and having to glue and re-glue the end pieces on , so I thought I was expecting to much form that hard line and now im going 3/8 brass tube that ill cut and thread to what ever length I need , so when I decided to use brass I had to do a few more small mods to the case , and I changed the color a little bit , if I keep going at the pace I am I should be ready soon but not soon enough that's for sure .hear are a few pics of the case and the direction it is taking. Its going to be cool


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Hey is it possible to send me 2 HDD cages for my air 540? They keep breaking -_- the plastic is so flimsy lol. I had them replaced before but that was around a year ago


Like what Simmons suggested above, all you have to do is request an RMA and we'll get those replacement trays sent out to replace your broken ones. Corsair.force.com is where you want to file your request


----------



## BigCatRoach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guy Fawkes*
> 
> Can anyone tell me if there are any water cooling pump mounting options on this case? Like built into it, or a spot that can be used on the back half? I am looking to get this case and wondering if I am going to have to modify it. Also looking to to hard line.


I was planning on doing something like this myself. This was the one frozen CPU used to do back when they were still alive...


----------



## BranField

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigCatRoach*
> 
> I was planning on doing something like this myself. This was the one frozen CPU used to do back when they were still alive...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I did pretty much this just without the bulkhead fittings and the hole in the plastic top, I drilled through the metal roof. all i have to do to fill is remove the plastic roof, just 2 screws and lift up the slack of the pump and it aligns with the hole in the metal roof and fill.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Look who decided to show up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's it going man?
> 
> Must be nice to take a little break.. it's been a while.


Oh you know. All work and no play.









Edit: How many times are you removing the HDD cages to have them break? I still have both of my original trays and I preodered the case....


----------



## Sketchus

My 540 arrived today and I shifted all my components over. Couldn't be happier with the cooling, my previous case (H440) looked gorgeous but it's airflow was not ideal for what I had in the case.

Anywhere, light looks quite extreme here, but it's taken with all over lights off:


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Like what Simmons suggested above, all you have to do is request an RMA and we'll get those replacement trays sent out to replace your broken ones. Corsair.force.com is where you want to file your request


I've sent 2 requests and both returned items sent were wrong.
Is there a specific part number I need to tell them to ship?

Right now I have the PSU side SSD cages and the cables for the hotswap, both of which I do not need but would be used in the future if I need to.

Corair's RMA is top notch but just getting these particular parts*HDD cage/caddies* for the Main compartment takes a little more work to request.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> I've sent 2 requests and both returned items sent were wrong.
> Is there a specific part number I need to tell them to ship?
> 
> Right now I have the PSU side SSD cages and the cables for the hotswap, both of which I do not need but would be used in the future if I need to.
> 
> Corair's RMA is top notch but just getting these particular parts*HDD cage/caddies* for the Main compartment takes a little more work to request.


http://www.corsair.com/en/300r-replacement-hard-drive-tray-1-unit

Found this on another forum. Hope its the one you need.


----------



## Guy Fawkes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigCatRoach*
> 
> I was planning on doing something like this myself. This was the one frozen CPU used to do back when they were still alive...


Yeah I just found out they are closed now. ***. And that is a good idea ... Might still do it but I cant decide between AIO and custom. Im pretty lazy sooo .... yeah.


----------



## BigCatRoach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guy Fawkes*
> 
> Yeah I just found out they are closed now. ***. And that is a good idea ... Might still do it but I cant decide between AIO and custom. Im pretty lazy sooo .... yeah.


Yeah them closing sucks being they were basically a one stop shop. When I saw their that 540 it gave me a base for what I'm going to do with mine I but I will be doing it myself. Even when they were still open I was planning on doing it myself not getting the AIO but it was a cool option.

That and @Gleniu's rear mounted pumps and rad configurations are what really inspired me to start panning my loop. Its just been on hold now for a while until after I make a GPU upgrade decisions.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en/300r-replacement-hard-drive-tray-1-unit
> 
> Found this on another forum. Hope its the one you need.


http://www.corsair.com/en-us/carbide-400r-case-hard-drive-tray-black-plastic
Would these work?

The 300R part you listed is not on the menu, should I put it in the description?


----------



## DrexelDragon

Would I see any better performance/upgrades in this case vs an NZXT H440 that I already have??

I'm gonna be doing a custom CPU loop, 2 Gigabyte G1 980 Ti's.


----------



## itsZiz

I'm late to the party but here's my new Air540 with a Swiftech 240x and Cougar Vortex fans



http://imgur.com/B8aHdUh

3


----------



## Krazychinaman

Finally switch to the Air 540!....Waiting for my swifttech 240x and other water cooling part...


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/carbide-400r-case-hard-drive-tray-black-plastic
> Would these work?
> 
> The 300R part you listed is not on the menu, should I put it in the description?


Those look right in the picture.


----------



## Skemer116

Spec list:
*Intel Core i7 4790K @4.2Ghz
*Asus Sabertooth Mark S Z97 MOBO
*Corsair vengence DDR 3 1866 (2x8Gb) RAM
*Corsair Air 540 Silver edition (ALL STOCK FANS)
*OCZ 250GB Arc 100 SSD
*Western Digital 1Tb HDD
*Corsair h100iGTX WaterCooler
*MSi GTX 770 2GB GPU
*Corsair AX860I PSu
*BitFenix Recon Fan Controller


----------



## Talon720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guy Fawkes*
> 
> Yeah I just found out they are closed now. ***. And that is a good idea ... Might still do it but I cant decide between AIO and custom. Im pretty lazy sooo .... yeah.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigCatRoach*
> 
> Yeah them closing sucks being they were basically a one stop shop. When I saw their that 540 it gave me a base for what I'm going to do with mine I but I will be doing it myself. Even when they were still open I was planning on doing it myself not getting the AIO but it was a cool option.
> 
> That and @Gleniu's rear mounted pumps and rad configurations are what really inspired me to start panning my loop. Its just been on hold now for a while until after I make a
> GPU upgrade decisions.


I got my first idea for my pump location from them too. I emailed them to find out what parts they used and they gladly told me, which I thought was nice. If you have any questions on how to do it or best way to do it let me know be glad to help. I'm really sad though since they are local to me, and when I did do online orders they were here by the next day.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/carbide-400r-case-hard-drive-tray-black-plastic
> Would these work?
> 
> The 300R part you listed is not on the menu, should I put it in the description?


You can use the 300R tray, part # CC-8930040. The first link kl6mk6 posted


----------



## rodaduck

getting closer to final build , was fitting parts to see how it was going to look on the mb side .


----------



## ChopChop2

Hi,

has anyone of you guys tried a full Noctua setup (NH-D15 with 3x 120mm front, 1x 140mm rear, 2x 140mm top)? Would love to hear some feedback.

Regards,
Chopchop2


----------



## fjordiales

Turned mine sideways. Changed all fans to be quiet silent wings 2 120mm. Changed my heatsink to macho zero with fan duct.


----------



## radbanshee

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/carbide-air-540-ssd-cage-base-with-4x-ssd-tray


----------



## rodaduck

made some changes and made some progress , going to use brass tube ill cut and thread instead of the monsoon hard line , here are some updated pics


----------



## Lelisevis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodaduck*
> 
> 
> getting closer to final build , was fitting parts to see how it was going to look on the mb side .


lmao, are you going to get one of those car stickers that says 'my other case is a carbide air540'?







Cant wait to see the completed project

My case is stripped down again, had another asus z97 Ranger fail on me. Anyone in the uk got a spare motherboard







,my contract at a charity has just been ended when the funding was cut lol, if I didn't have bad luck i'd have no luck at all, wouldn't surprise me if it didn't take the RAM, CPU and SSD's with it







still a lot people worse off in the world than me.


----------



## Schwarz

Hi, I ordered this case but I'm not sure what fans to get. I was thinking:

SP120 x3 Front (Quiet Edition)
AF140 x1 Rear (Quiet Edition)

Will this be a worthwhile upgrade over the stock stuff?


----------



## Someone09

Performance wise probably not. But indeed noise wise.


----------



## Lelisevis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schwarz*
> 
> Hi, I ordered this case but I'm not sure what fans to get. I was thinking:
> 
> SP120 x3 Front (Quiet Edition)
> AF140 x1 Rear (Quiet Edition)
> 
> Will this be a worthwhile upgrade over the stock stuff?


I have:
3 x AF120 Front
2 x AF140 Top ( the stock ones from the front of the case
And a NZXT X31 Rad Rear with 2 x 120mm Bequiet silent wings 2

Its Quiet as hell and runs cool even with my R9 290X


----------



## Somasonic

Which ones going to push more air through the case, the AF or the SP? I know it sounds like an odd question since the SPs are for rads and such but if they're designed to push air further/harder isn't this a good thing regardless? Unless I'm misunderstanding static pressure. I'm thinking particularly about getting more air to my SLI setup. Thanks.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Which ones going to push more air through the case, the AF or the SP? I know it sounds like an odd question since the SPs are for rads and such but if they're designed to push air further/harder isn't this a good thing regardless? Unless I'm misunderstanding static pressure. I'm thinking particularly about getting more air to my SLI setup. Thanks.


Typically the air flow and static pressure go hand in hand. In an open environment (no radiators), you want to compare airflow, rpm, and decibil level to make sure your not moving tons of air at the expense of noise.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Typically the air flow and static pressure go hand in hand. In an open environment (no radiators), you want to compare airflow, rpm, and decibil level to make sure your not moving tons of air at the expense of noise.


Thanks. I'll do a bit more comparing of specs and see what I come up with. Cheers.


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> Turned mine sideways. Changed all fans to be quiet silent wings 2 120mm. Changed my heatsink to macho zero with fan duct.









Updated with a TY-147A fan. For those who are curious, this is the same as the Macho rev B just in all black. More close up pics on the measurements & reference.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated with a TY-147A fan. For those who are curious, this is the same as the Macho rev B just in all black. More close up pics on the measurements & reference.


Wow, i feel like I'm looking under the hood of a car. Nice job.


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Wow, i feel like I'm looking under the hood of a car. Nice job.


Thanks. I will update when my 980 Ti AMP omega comes in. The 780 Ti classy will go to the wife's PC which is also an Air 540 in white. Will post updates on those too.


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated with a TY-147A fan. For those who are curious, this is the same as the Macho rev B just in all black. More close up pics on the measurements & reference.


Man that's a sweet build! Nice work, very well done!


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisw19*
> 
> Man that's a sweet build! Nice work, very well done!


Thanks. New graphics card arrives tomorrow and will post updates. I will be posting my wife's updated build since its the same case.


----------



## Krazee

This case looks nice. I am debating about moving from my Haf X to this


----------



## IMI4tth3w

I know a guy was asking earlier, but here's my fully Noctua'd out (minus the cpu cooler) air 540





more pics and info at the link: https://pcpartpicker.com/b/TdTH99

I recently switched the radiator fans to the inside of the radiator in push instead of pull. very negligible difference there.

4790K @ 4.7GHz daily 1.3v max temps are ~65C under heavy load with fans at silent rpm. chip is also delided with CLU.

also wondering if anyone else has done with with the rear IO brackets. not sure how much difference it made but every bit helps





also rerouted the gpu power cables since the 2nd picture as i'm sure they were impeding flow to the top card.


----------



## Schwarz

Just finished mine.


----------



## Unnatural

Guys, I'm planning a modification on the top and front panels: they are described as generic "plastic" (I'm speaking of the solid ones, not the removable grids), so I'm not sure about what glue and putty it can be worked with, any advice on known incompatibilities? Thank you so much!


----------



## fjordiales

Update on the wife's build.



Working on it next to my build.



Installed TY-147A on phanteks PH-TC14PE. I had to use nail clippers for the plastic thin so it would go all the way through the screw hole.


----------



## fjordiales

More updates. Got the 980 Ti Amp Omega. Same cooler as AMP Extreme. Huge card.






Moved the 780 Ti Classified on the Wife's build.


----------



## jameyscott

They look like they want to breathe so badly. =/


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> They look like they want to breathe so badly. =/


I probably need to turn down the AC though to like 60 since I'm at AZ. I have the thermostat at 75-80. I don't like it too cold but it's summer.

The temps got better when I replaced the front fan with 3x 120mm. For the wife's build I used sp120 led. For mine, silent wings 2. 100% of the silent wings 2 sounds like 60% of sp. Both have around the same airflow at 100%.


----------



## Lelisevis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> More updates. Got the 980 Ti Amp Omega. Same cooler as AMP Extreme. Huge card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moved the 780 Ti Classified on the Wife's build.


Those top fans as intakes look so wrong, the first fan will disrupt the airflow from the front and the second intake will blow any warm air from the cpu straight back down into the case before it gets to the rear exhaust. I'd personally go front 3 intake and top 2 and rear as exhaust. You could also pick up a NZXT X31 for next to nothing as it performs like a aio much larger.
I can see warm air swirling around and around, no idea how those poor GPU's are going to breathe. I think you should win an award for most hardware jammed into a case


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lelisevis*
> 
> Those top fans as intakes look so wrong, the first fan will disrupt the airflow from the front and the second intake will blow any warm air from the cpu straight back down into the case before it gets to the rear exhaust. I'd personally go front 3 intake and top 2 and rear as exhaust. You could also pick up a NZXT X31 for next to nothing as it performs like a aio much larger.
> I can see warm air swirling around and around, no idea how those poor GPU's are going to breathe. I think you should win an award for most hardware jammed into a case


Believe it or not, the case turned sideways took care of the temps. I thought it would swirl around hot air but it actually drop my temps by 2-4 degrees peak and average. Not a breakthrough but an improvement. Then GPU hot air goes through the vents and the only exhaust fan.

I tried different config for the fans and read/watched about positive air pressure and was very skeptical. Tried it and was a little worried at first then i saw the card had a very slight sag so i turned it sideways. I know, i know, i'm pushing the hardware space here. lol.


----------



## fjordiales

System noise. Sorry for the sloppy quick vid.


----------



## mirablr

Leak testing the thing after a little upgrade. Well my system is not as awesome or powerful as many of your systems around here but thats what i got and im proud of it. 
PS: The sleeving has been ordered for the second cards cables so theres not much i can do right now.


----------



## wsfrazier

So I just got the 540 case and had some questions. I tried searching this thread for most of the answers, but wanted to make sure.

I wanted to use the H110i GTX on my CPU top mounted (not sure if int or exh is better for top yet), but it seems I can't do a push/pull on that due to size/clearance. Am I better off doing just a push on an H110 or a P/P on an H100? Any clearance issues using the 280mm vs 240mm for push/pull?

I also wanted to use an HG10 N980 on my 980Ti card when it comes out, and use an H110 or H100 on that as well. Are there any clearance issues doing a P/P setup on the front and GPU length on a 980Ti?

Thanks!


----------



## IMI4tth3w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsfrazier*
> 
> So I just got the 540 case and had some questions. I tried searching this thread for most of the answers, but wanted to make sure.
> 
> I wanted to use the H110i GTX on my CPU top mounted (not sure if int or exh is better for top yet), but it seems I can't do a push/pull on that due to size/clearance. Am I better off doing just a push on an H110 or a P/P on an H100? Any clearance issues using the 280mm vs 240mm for push/pull?
> 
> I also wanted to use an HG10 N980 on my 980Ti card when it comes out, and use an H110 or H100 on that as well. Are there any clearance issues doing a P/P setup on the front and GPU length on a 980Ti?
> 
> Thanks!


Hello,

i have the h110i GT in my air 540 on the top in just a push configuration. It appears that there is JUST enough room for 2 more fans to do push/pull but it will make it difficult to hook up to the headers and run the wires at the top. so i would say it is doable.

front should have zero clearance issues with the 980Ti and an h100 or h110 with push/pull. lots of room there.


----------



## Interstate

Nothing crazy here, just a simple 540


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Interstate*
> 
> Nothing crazy here, just a simple 540


Wow. Nice job!


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Interstate*
> 
> Nothing crazy here, just a simple 540


Those perfectly parallel tubes look amazing. Nice job!


----------



## killacam7478

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mirablr*
> 
> Leak testing the thing after a little upgrade. Well my system is not as awesome or powerful as many of your systems around here but thats what i got and im proud of it.
> PS: The sleeving has been ordered for the second cards cables so theres not much i can do right now.






Jealous of yours and many other Carbide 540 owners who have hard tubing for their water cooling. I definitely want to do it but having to get a heatgun, the tubing, new fittings, etc., not in the budget at the moment. But sweet looking build mirablr


----------



## mirablr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> 
> Jealous of yours and many other Carbide 540 owners who have hard tubing for their water cooling. I definitely want to do it but having to get a heatgun, the tubing, new fittings, etc., not in the budget at the moment. But sweet looking build mirablr


Thanks, once I get the cables sleeved black and green and some LED strips in there it will look a litte better







Yeah well it does cost a bit. Looking forward to seeing what you come up with


----------



## Lelisevis

Anyone in the uk know where I can get a plate to cover the bottom of the case, I know i've seen them but can't find them here. I don't use the hot swaps in the base so i'd like to tidy it up and stop dust being pulled in.

Thanks Lel

Edit: I dont want to leave the air540 club but those Phantek aluminium cases are gorgeous


----------



## hamzta09

Is it possible to fit 4x HDDs instead of just 2? If not is there an alternative to this case?


----------



## Someone09

In the main compartment, I don´t see how.

However you can always use the 5.25" bays for HDDs too if you really have to. Or use 2.5" HDDs and use the SSD drive cage. Or ghetto mount HDDs somewhere else in the PSU compartment.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> In the main compartment, I don´t see how.
> 
> However you can always use the 5.25" bays for HDDs too if you really have to. Or use 2.5" HDDs and use the SSD drive cage. Or ghetto mount HDDs somewhere else in the PSU compartment.


2.5" HDDs when I already have 4x 3.5"? No thanks.

There are no mounts for 5.25 here.


----------



## Impulses

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lelisevis*
> 
> Anyone in the uk know where I can get a plate to cover the bottom of the case, I know i've seen them but can't find them here. I don't use the hot swaps in the base so i'd like to tidy it up and stop dust being pulled in.
> 
> Thanks Lel
> 
> Edit: I dont want to leave the air540 club but those Phantek aluminium cases are gorgeous


Yeah they look pretty sharp, functionally the Air 540 still looks like one of the most efficient designs out there tho (specially since I still use an optical drive and I'm going all SSD now). I'm pretty big on a straight airflow path, can slow fans down and still get plenty of air moving...

I intend to get a mirror cut locally to place on the bottom of my Air 540, I saw a mod ages ago that did something similar (along with some sick cable hiding) and it stuck with me... I think it'll look pretty cool, hopefully it shows off my R9 290s (GB Windforces).

I saw some pre cut plexi plates at a store the other day but frankly they were pretty overpriced, I don't even remember what store/site it was unfortunately. I'm probably not even gonna bother bending down the driver caddy rails, I'll just slide some foam in or whatever to space the mirror up.


----------



## kuppaz88

Here is my first attempt at a water cooled build. I love the 540. My plan is to move to rigid tubing, and lay the case on its side, window side up. Then cut out the bottom and replace with another window. That way I'll be able to see the underside of my GPU once its watercooled as well. Though I might have to get a different rez. Not sure if the phobya can run horizontal??


----------



## fjordiales

After that Zotac 980 Ti AMP Omega warranty issue, I returned them & switched to R9 Fury Strix X-fire. Here is my updated build with Cablemod's E-series.


----------



## Lelisevis

I'm gutted, a combination of power cut and lightning strike has totalled my system!!! We are talking exploded capacitors and lots of burnt electronic smells, I was stopping at my mums so no surge protector.
I've spent the last 3 days testing and trialling and I've managed to salvage my GPU and HDD. No way I can afford to replace it so I'm considering giving up my Air540 and taking a break from computers ?.
I was really hoping to do my first water cooling build with help from you guys,see how my mood changes this week.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lelisevis*
> 
> I'm gutted, a combination of power cut and lightning strike has totalled my system!!! We are talking exploded capacitors and lots of burnt electronic smells, I was stopping at my mums so no surge protector.
> I've spent the last 3 days testing and trialling and I've managed to salvage my GPU and HDD. No way I can afford to replace it so I'm considering giving up my Air540 and taking a break from computers ?.
> I was really hoping to do my first water cooling build with help from you guys,see how my mood changes this week.


Wow, that sucks man. Insurance?


----------



## Skye12977

Well, I'm happy.
I finally purchased 5x 1850rpm Vardar fans.... and I managed to snag a second 540 air for cheap. Now to do something with it....


----------



## KozmoKavanaugh

I am needing some help/advice! If I wanted to make my GPU sit sideways (fan faces towards the window) how would I do that!? I have been thinking of fabricating a "tray" to cover up the 3.5in drive slots, but not sure what I should do about making my video card sit comfortably there.


----------



## Lelisevis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Wow, that sucks man. Insurance?


It'd just push my premiums up. I guess I'll just use the time to mess about with the case.

Anyone had any experience with http://www.coldzero.eu/238-corsair-air-540 I like the look of the base plate and motherboard back tray but it seems a bit expensive. Any of you modders in the UK able to make me something similar if I pay you. Drop me a pm

Edit: Just saw how much ColdZero want for shipping, needless to say i'll not be ordering. Still interested if anyone in the uk wants to produce a similar set for me. I have zero skill when it comes to that........thats why I keep putting off custom watercooling.


----------



## zaubervirus

some pictures from my case, but its not finished yet


----------



## KozmoKavanaugh

My new case


----------



## Banda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KozmoKavanaugh*
> 
> My new case


Looks really good!


----------



## wsfrazier

So how bad of idea is it to use the top as un-filtered intake w/ rad instead of exhaust? I want to put 2x280mm radiators in the case, top and front. The front being intake still.

I am worried about having the top and rear fan exhaust with front as intake and creating a negative pressure case, as opposed to positive pressure. At the same time with hot air naturally rising, I think top might be better off as exhaust, especially since there is no dust filter on top as intake.

Not sure which would be better, anyone see temp/dust difference?


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsfrazier*
> 
> So how bad of idea is it to use the top as un-filtered intake w/ rad instead of exhaust? I want to put 2x280mm radiators in the case, top and front. The front being intake still.
> 
> I am worried about having the top and rear fan exhaust with front as intake and creating a negative pressure case, as opposed to positive pressure. At the same time with hot air naturally rising, I think top might be better off as exhaust, especially since there is no dust filter on top as intake.
> 
> Not sure which would be better, anyone see temp/dust difference?


Had mine as positive air pressure AIO in pull, helped by like 1-2 degrees and less dust as long as it's filtered. I also bought these for the filter.

http://www.demcifilter.com/p0431/corsair-air-540-dust-filter-kit.aspx

http://www.performance-pcs.com/demciflex-magnetic-fan-dust-filter-custom-8-piece-set-for-corsair-air-540.html

I don't have the nepton 280l anymore since I switched to Macho Zero + duct + ty-147a. I don't want to spam pics of the updated build so here's the link instead.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/official-corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery/10710#post_24213995

http://www.overclock.net/t/1547314/official-amd-r9-radeon-fury-nano-x-x2-fiji-owners-club/3020#post_24214284

It was easier to clean when in pull positive air, temps are probably better in push or push pull. Also, with the fan filters, it will rub if the config is in push. Others might have a better idea, and my preference might not work for you. You can try the unfiltered but check in a week if it gets dusty. Or get this and put on the top, it fits.

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/carbide-air-540-front-magnetic-dust-filter


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsfrazier*
> 
> So how bad of idea is it to use the top as un-filtered intake w/ rad instead of exhaust? I want to put 2x280mm radiators in the case, top and front. The front being intake still.
> 
> I am worried about having the top and rear fan exhaust with front as intake and creating a negative pressure case, as opposed to positive pressure. At the same time with hot air naturally rising, I think top might be better off as exhaust, especially since there is no dust filter on top as intake.
> 
> Not sure which would be better, anyone see temp/dust difference?


I ended up making my front and top rads intake, removed the rear rad and made it exhaust. My delta is better with lower speed fans.


----------



## Lelisevis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KozmoKavanaugh*
> 
> My new case


Could you give me a quick rundown on how you prepped the plastic for painting, I love the gold it looks awesome.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsfrazier*
> 
> So how bad of idea is it to use the top as un-filtered intake w/ rad instead of exhaust? I want to put 2x280mm radiators in the case, top and front. The front being intake still.
> 
> I am worried about having the top and rear fan exhaust with front as intake and creating a negative pressure case, as opposed to positive pressure. At the same time with hot air naturally rising, I think top might be better off as exhaust, especially since there is no dust filter on top as intake.
> 
> Not sure which would be better, anyone see temp/dust difference?


General consensus seems to be that all rads should be intake so you're pushing cool room air through them rather than preheated air from the case. This will also help with temperatures and maintain positive air pressure which is a good thing. Use the filters fjordiales suggested if you're worried about dust - since you'll be using high static pressure fans on your rad (or you should be) the filter hopefully won't make much difference.

Cheers.


----------



## KozmoKavanaugh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lelisevis*
> 
> Could you give me a quick rundown on how you prepped the plastic for painting, I love the gold it looks awesome.


I actually didn't have to do any prep, I just wiped it down to make sure it was free of dust / particles or whatever and sprayed it on. I used krylon plastic for the red and VHT engine paint for the gold and both paints worked equally well for the plastic and metal parts. I'm also debating on painting the inside of my case white to go with my new asus sabertooth mark s board I'm getting. But not sure how well that would turn out


----------



## Lelisevis

I don't suppose anyone has the measurements to hand of the base of the windowed side and the size of the entire motherboard tray, im away from home for a few days but I found a place that will cut some perspex for me.

Many thanks Lel


----------



## Gasbah

Hello from Helsinki, Finland!
My first post here. When I found the 540 I fell in love with it straight away.
Here's my baby. I have a 4690k and two R9 390's running in crossfire.
EDIT: I painted the white and gold late last night and it's not perfect but Im pretty happy about it. Next Im gonna look in to lighting the inside.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gasbah*
> 
> Hello from Helsinki, Finland!
> My first post here. When I found the 540 I fell in love with it straight away.
> Here's my baby. I have a 4690k and two R9 390's running in crossfire.
> EDIT: I painted the white and gold late last night and it's not perfect but Im pretty happy about it. Next Im gonna look in to lighting the inside.


Welcome. Nice job. It looks good.


----------



## rodaduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lelisevis*
> 
> I'm gutted, a combination of power cut and lightning strike has totalled my system!!! We are talking exploded capacitors and lots of burnt electronic smells, I was stopping at my mums so no surge protector.
> I've spent the last 3 days testing and trialling and I've managed to salvage my GPU and HDD. No way I can afford to replace it so I'm considering giving up my Air540 and taking a break from computers ?.
> I was really hoping to do my first water cooling build with help from you guys,see how my mood changes this week.


don't give up ? What do you need to get back one track?


----------



## rodaduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lelisevis*
> 
> I'm gutted, a combination of power cut and lightning strike has totalled my system!!! We are talking exploded capacitors and lots of burnt electronic smells, I was stopping at my mums so no surge protector.
> I've spent the last 3 days testing and trialling and I've managed to salvage my GPU and HDD. No way I can afford to replace it so I'm considering giving up my Air540 and taking a break from computers ?.
> I was really hoping to do my first water cooling build with help from you guys,see how my mood changes this week.


so you need a mono a psu op system? I'm willing to put a mono providing shipping is paid aand others donate,or are we here to just brag about our rides ??


----------



## rodaduck

I'm posting this to show my idea for water going to gpu,s downstairs is going to be all polished brass and gloss black fittings up stairs will have polished brass and black joints but the 90,s will be that black sparkle or black chrome what ever the word of the day is , will post downstairs after posts hing and painting


----------



## johnnyk9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> make the drive mounts ah the base mounts so u can slide it in and out if needed


----------



## Gasbah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Welcome. Nice job. It looks good.


Thanks man! I added lights. I don't know can u see this.

__
http://instagr.am/p/5t-UZ2JCL1%2F/


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gasbah*
> 
> Thanks man! I added lights. I don't know can u see this.
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/5t-UZ2JCL1%2F/


Nice mood lighting.


----------



## Lelisevis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodaduck*
> 
> so you need a mono a psu op system? I'm willing to put a mono providing shipping is paid aand others donate,or are we here to just brag about our rides ??


Dude its little acts of kindness like that that restore my faith in the human race. Just knowing that you care enough to post has cheered me up no end







. You just hurry up and get that case completed and that'll be enough for me


----------



## draterrojam

Looking to move my 540 to the floor cause I need to move some things around on my desk for now. Anyone know of a good floor stand or something to put it up on? Can't seem to find one.


----------



## kuppaz88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KozmoKavanaugh*
> 
> I actually didn't have to do any prep, I just wiped it down to make sure it was free of dust / particles or whatever and sprayed it on. I used krylon plastic for the red and VHT engine paint for the gold and both paints worked equally well for the plastic and metal parts. I'm also debating on painting the inside of my case white to go with my new asus sabertooth mark s board I'm getting. But not sure how well that would turn out


I am actually in the process of painting my case white. Along with the plastic grates. So far I'm only at the priming stage, but I'l alternate between painting and sanding. Increasing grit from 600 to 2000 after each coat of paint and clear coat. Hoping to get a mirror like finish inside for led's and uv lights. Here is after two coats of primer.


----------



## linol

I hope someone of you guys can help me! 

I would like to know the dimension (length and height) of the right side solid side panel.


----------



## rodaduck

did anyone answer you yet?


----------



## rodaduck

started getting some of the brass cut and threaded, polished and mounted I think it looks real good we will see


----------



## linol

Nope, not yet! but soon I hope


----------



## KozmoKavanaugh

Heres a pic of mine after I installed everything in my new case!


----------



## aaa187

I own a Air 540 white and would like to paint the grills white so that it matches the case color. I'll leave the mesh to black so I'm just painting the grills. It should be an easy, no expensive task, right?

What kind of paint/supplies do you guys recommend? It's my first time doing a mod to a case.


----------



## KozmoKavanaugh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaa187*
> 
> I own a Air 540 white and would like to paint the grills white so that it matches the case color. I'll leave the mesh to black so I'm just painting the grills. It should be an easy, no expensive task, right?
> 
> What kind of paint/supplies do you guys recommend? It's my first time doing a mod to a case.


Just use a screwdriver to remove the screws and allow you to pop the grills off of the plastic cover/top... put down some newspaper or cardboard (I prefer cardboard) and use whatever color you want... for gold I went with VHT Engine Paint, or you could also use Krylon


----------



## dikkiedirk

Compared to all the beautiful builds in this thread mine is gonna be rather low-key and simple. I aint gonna do anything special like paint jobs or brass tubing, not even push-pull configuration. I just want it as silent as possible. I start with a swiftech MCR140-X drive, 30mm 280 alphacool rad and an EK Supremacy MX CPU block. I will add a GTX 980 GPU block later. I look for advice on which fans to use and placement of the rad and MCR140. The 280 rad in the top and MCR140 in the back? Or either one in the front. What would be best for airflow. I am gonna use a 4790K on the Gigabyte Z97X Gaming G1 WiFi Black motherboard which had waterblocks on the VRMs. Should I add these in the loop too?


----------



## Skye12977

Does anyone know where I can get some decent case feet for my 540? looking to lay it on its side


----------



## Lelisevis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get some decent case feet for my 540? looking to lay it on its side


Amazon is your friend http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=speaker+feet

I do like these: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Speaker-Hi-Spikes-Isolation-Protection/dp/B00PH711OA/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1438388364&sr=8-14&keywords=speaker+feet thin piece of double-sided foam and it'll swallow up any case vibration.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lelisevis*
> 
> Amazon is your friend http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=speaker+feet
> 
> I do like these: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Speaker-Hi-Spikes-Isolation-Protection/dp/B00PH711OA/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1438388364&sr=8-14&keywords=speaker+feet thin piece of double-sided foam and it'll swallow up any case vibration.


I didn't see feet on Amazon that I had liked


----------



## Lelisevis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I didn't see feet on Amazon that I had liked


Or what about these - http://mnpctech.com/pc-computer-stereo-desktop-case-feet/

Let me know what you decide on


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lelisevis*
> 
> Or what about these - http://mnpctech.com/pc-computer-stereo-desktop-case-feet/
> 
> Let me know what you decide on


under 10$
5/8 to 1 inch tall is what I'm looking for
stick on with adhesive, not bolt on


----------



## radbanshee

You could also use a File Cabinet cart like this one. Had mine on one for a while


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radbanshee*
> 
> You could also use a File Cabinet cart like this one. Had mine on one for a while


Mines being placed on a desk, but I may look into it as another use


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guy Fawkes*
> 
> Yeah I just found out they are closed now. ***. And that is a good idea ... Might still do it but I cant decide between AIO and custom. Im pretty lazy sooo .... yeah.


They are back! Never knew they left until I started catching up on this thread.


----------



## mwsantos88256

Some fresh tubing and coolant.


----------



## DefGepard

Hi ladies and gents,
New member here also my first time attempting a build.
I have landed on this case based solely on form and it's ability for great airflow and easy hardware installation which should benefit a newbie like myself.
A quick question though.
I have a H80iGT cooler and it appears that this model will not mount to the rear exhaust fan in a push/pull configuration. I have seen a build where this cooler is mounted in the front panel.
Does this mean then that it is exhausting hot air into the case to be sucked out through top mounted fans? Or is it exhausting out through the front of the case above the potential two other intake fans sited below it?
I am a little confused and would like to understand how best to fit this case and this cooler into my build before I shell out over 100 beer tokens on this gorgeous looking case.
Any insight is most welcome.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DefGepard*
> 
> Hi ladies and gents,
> New member here also my first time attempting a build.
> I have landed on this case based solely on form and it's ability for great airflow and easy hardware installation which should benefit a newbie like myself.
> A quick question though.
> I have a H80iGT cooler and it appears that this model will not mount to the rear exhaust fan in a push/pull configuration. I have seen a build where this cooler is mounted in the front panel.
> Does this mean then that it is exhausting hot air into the case to be sucked out through top mounted fans? Or is it exhausting out through the front of the case above the potential two other intake fans sited below it?
> I am a little confused and would like to understand how best to fit this case and this cooler into my build before I shell out over 100 beer tokens on this gorgeous looking case.
> Any insight is most welcome.


I'm pretty sure you can fit the H80iGT on the rear exhaust port in push/pull as i was able to fit the H90 there. If you mount it in the front I would recommend using it as an intake. The warm air would be exhausted from the top and back in that instance.


----------



## DefGepard

Thanks for the quick reply Kl.
so no issues with the rad hitting the side panel then no? From the case pictures it seems almost flush with the panel hence me thinking it wouldn't fit by the time the rad was bolted on.
As for front mount option I guess I was thinking along the right lines then.
Cheers


----------



## Jubijub

Dear all,

I have this case since end of 2013, and I'm considering upgrading the content (but keep the case







)

Question : how do you cool that beast ?

My current rig :

*Heat sources* :
- i7 4770k @ 4.2, cooled by Noctua NH-U12P SE2
- Asus GTX 780 Direct CU II (I kept it as-is, non overclocked, no tempering with the cooler)
- Corsair AX860i
- bunch of SSDs, and nothing else.

*Fans* :
- Front : 3x Noctua NF-S12B ULN (with ULNA)
- Top : 2x Noctua NF-A14 PWM + filters, with ULNA
- Back : 1x Noctua NF-A14 PWM
If I remember well, I put all fans as Push inside, except the back one that pushes outside

I find my config a bit noisy, even idle (I have probably overdone it with the fans)

*I'm considering upgrading for* :
- CPU : i7 6700k (if good), or i7-5920k/5930k (I'm still investigating this part, I want it to be an upgrade vs my [email protected])
- GTX 980i, probably the Asus Strix
- No intention to upgrade the PSU

What would you use for cooling ?


----------



## Someone09

IMO you already have the highest end air cooling you can get.









You could always try fans from another manufacturer if you don´t like the sound of the Noctuas. Personally, I don´t like it either.

As for the rest of the upgrade: You won´t really see a big difference changing to ANY CPU. Assuming the purpose is mostly gaming.
My personal advice: If you really want to upgrade something, get one or two 980TI or Fury X and leave everything else.


----------



## Jubijub

Yeah, I reached the same conclusion CPU wise...
I plan to buy a 980TI, which should be enough for my gaming needs ( I play 2560x1440 and it goes above 60fps in almost every situation)

For the cooling :
- which manufacturers would you recommand ? (I'm UE - Switzerland based, so availability may be an issue))


----------



## Someone09

Well, that´s the thing with fans - and with everything else that makes a sound - you can have the quietest fans out there, but if they make a sound you can´t stand, it can be more annoying than a "loud" fan with a less disturbing sound.

That being said, I personally like the sound of Corsair and Be Quiet fans. So, those are my goto fan manufacturers at the moment.


----------



## rodaduck

ok the brass for the bottom of case is done , now I can start on the small stuff until I get more fittings for the top , also put a few pics of the grills if you look at them straight on they are grey with a slight red tint but if you get to the side they look red with a grey tint


----------



## kuppaz88

Finished painting my case. What a learning experience. If you plan on painting inside your case, make sure your tape is flush with everything. Paint will find a way to go everywhere and overspray is your worst nightmare lol. Hopefully the grates will cover up some of it. Luckily most of it is in the PSU side so it's not a huge deal. Now just have to wait for the clearcoat to cure then I can start building. Acrylic tubing should be here Wednesday.


----------



## ddavanzo92

I just bought this case and i had to come on here and show it off because its so beautiful!


----------



## dikkiedirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itsZiz*
> 
> I'm late to the party but here's my new Air540 with a Swiftech 240x and Cougar Vortex fans
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/B8aHdUh
> 
> 3


I plan to use the H140-X. Did you use those Cougars also on the Swiftech or the Helixes? Which are pulling air from outside the case? Is only the rear fan blowing out? Or aren't the cougars suitable for rads?


----------



## Radnad

Looking to switch cases in the near future and want a horizontal motherboard. Here are my questions:

1. Does this case watercool really well? I know its called the Air but see a lot of WC builds, so wanted first hand opinions.
2. Does the horizontal orientation work good? I don't see as many people doing it as much, so was wondering if there were some pitfalls.

I would be moving my sig rig into it. I was looking at the Core X9 but it just seems too big inside and would have a lot of empty space. My main concerns are my 280 and 120 rad fitting nicely, and I might swap the 120 for another 280. TIA.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> Looking to switch cases in the near future and want a horizontal motherboard. Here are my questions:
> 
> 1. Does this case watercool really well? I know its called the Air but see a lot of WC builds, so wanted first hand opinions.
> 2. Does the horizontal orientation work good? I don't see as many people doing it as much, so was wondering if there were some pitfalls.
> 
> I would be moving my sig rig into it. I was looking at the Core X9 but it just seems too big inside and would have a lot of empty space. My main concerns are my 280 and 120 rad fitting nicely, and I might swap the 120 for another 280. TIA.


Watercooling was not too bad, a little cramped. You can do a 360 front and a 240 top, i did 2 x 280s. Its a little harder to find a place for your pump and res., but doable if you're creative. If you lay it on its side you will have to get feet so the PS can vent ok.


----------



## Lelisevis

You guys are making me sick with envy, I might drive to my mums to pick up my case just so I can start my project. Some amazing looking cases on here in the last few days. Keep up the goodwork.

I might even start ripping apart my NZXT S340 that's been upstairs for 6 months.


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Watercooling was not too bad, a little cramped. You can do a 360 front and a 240 top, i did 2 x 280s. Its a little harder to find a place for your pump and res., but doable if you're creative. If you lay it on its side you will have to get feet so the PS can vent ok.


did you have to mod anything with the 2 x 280s? i know the docs say it will fit, but i thought i saw a post a while back they mentioned they had to mod it. from what i can tell it looks like the stock feet can be removed and be modded to the side, is that right or no?


----------



## Master666

Hello,

My Rig:

Asus Z97 Deluxe
I7 4790
16 Gigabyte DDR3 1600
2 x GTX 980
1 x 256 Gigabyte Smasung Evo Pro
1,5 Terabyte
2x 500 Gigabyte
1 x 320 Gigabyte
1000 Watt Cooler Master Power Supply


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> did you have to mod anything with the 2 x 280s? i know the docs say it will fit, but i thought i saw a post a while back they mentioned they had to mod it. from what i can tell it looks like the stock feet can be removed and be modded to the side, is that right or no?


For the 2 x 280s, I didn't have to do any mods. I did have to mod a liitle to put a 140 on the back, but i took that out because it wasnt functioning well with my setup.


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> For the 2 x 280s, I didn't have to do any mods. I did have to mod a liitle to put a 140 on the back, but i took that out because it wasnt functioning well with my setup.


That's great to know, thanks for the info. I may have decided on this case and def want to go horizontal with it so if anyone else has any helpful info I'm all ears.


----------



## fjordiales

Update of the Wife's build...












Update on mine...


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> That's great to know, thanks for the info. I may have decided on this case and def want to go horizontal with it so if anyone else has any helpful info I'm all ears.


I just remembered that i had to add a brass 90 degree fitting on my top 280 rad above the 140mm rear fan. I got it from Ace hardware in the plumbing section because the ones sold by pc cooling companies weren't low profile enough. I am also using xflow rads so im not sure how rads with large end tanks will fit. I think 240 and 360 setups fit a little better from what ive seen of other ppls builds.


----------



## Lelisevis

I Have an update







 .........I checked my Emails today and in my trash I had an email from overclockers UK saying that because the board had physical damage they will replace it as a gesture of goodwill.

Now I just need RAM, a new CPU (possibly) and a CPU cooler ( the lightning/power cut totally fried the aio pump).

On top of that my brother has to come over on Wednesday for a business meeting and he's driving so he's going to bring my case over from my mums.

Things are finally starting to look up or at least heading in the right direction

My air 540 project could be at least staring.

Massive thanks to Rodaduck for all his help.


----------



## Lelisevis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master666*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> My Rig:
> 
> Asus Z97 Deluxe
> I7 4790
> 16 Gigabyte DDR3 1600
> 2 x GTX 980
> 1 x 256 Gigabyte Smasung Evo Pro
> 1,5 Terabyte
> 2x 500 Gigabyte
> 1 x 320 Gigabyte
> 1000 Watt Cooler Master Power Supply


A whole case just for a few hard drives has to be one of the craziest things I've saw in my life. Buy a cm stacker or buy one or two huge hard-drives.

Words fail me An explanation is needed. lol


----------



## TremF

Hey all.

I got this fantastic case last year and the only hardware that's changed since I got it is swapping the original 3GB GTX 780Ti I put in it for 2 x 12GB Titan X in SLI. Details of my build are in my sig and my profile pic was taken as I put the second TX in









In the left compartment is my Asus Rampage IV Black Edition, Intel i7 4930K @ 4.3GHz cooled by the Corsair H100i AIO, 32GB KINGSTON HYPER-X BEAST DDR3 2133MHz, 2 X Titan X, 240GB ASUS RAIDR Express PCIe SSD, 2 x 1TB Seagate SSHD and the standard front and rear case fans.

In the right compartment are my Corsair AX1200I PSU, 500GB Samsung Evo 840, a blu ray writer drive and the OC panel for my Asus Rampage IV Black Edition.


----------



## rodaduck

could drop a bad ass water cooling system in the bottom , crap I have 2 540,s haha


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master666*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> My Rig:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Z97 Deluxe
> I7 4790
> 16 Gigabyte DDR3 1600
> 2 x GTX 980
> 1 x 256 Gigabyte Smasung Evo Pro
> 1,5 Terabyte
> 2x 500 Gigabyte
> 1 x 320 Gigabyte
> 1000 Watt Cooler Master Power Supply


Wait, you use an entirely separate Air 540 just for your hard drives!?


----------



## rodaduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I just remembered that i had to add a brass 90 degree fitting on my top 280 rad above the 140mm rear fan. I got it from Ace hardware in the plumbing section because the ones sold by pc cooling companies weren't low profile enough. I am also using xflow rads so im not sure how rads with large end tanks will fit. I think 240 and 360 setups fit a little better from what ive seen of other ppls builds.


what kind of lights are those on the edge of the box?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodaduck*
> 
> what kind of lights are those on the edge of the box?


I got them off amazon here. I cut and soldered the runs together. They work good for the price, but the adhesive isn't the greatest.


----------



## Lelisevis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> Wait, you use an entirely separate Air 540 just for your hard drives!?


Don't be so naïve he also has an optical drive roflmao

Words fail me


----------



## elforeign

This is my recently completed Corsair Air 540 build. I'm pretty proud of it, I just have the LED lights left to put in.


----------



## Helmbo

Hey guys

I hope one of you 540 owners can help me out for just a minute









Im close to getting this sweet case, but i need to know something first.

i have a H110i GT and a H90 (140mm). the question is:

Will the 280mm rad with 2x 140mm fans fit in a push config on top (push pull aint a option i have heard), and at the same time have the H90 in push pull at the rear?

Best Regards a hopefully soon owner of the air 540


----------



## Someone09

I don´t know for sure what I can say is that I have a H105 in push up top and a H75 in push pull in the back and there is not much room left between the fans.
But if all fails you theoretically could mount one of the H90 fans outside the case at the back.


----------



## Helmbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> I don´t know for sure what I can say is that I have a H105 in push up top and a H75 in push pull in the back and there is not much room left between the fans.
> But if all fails you theoretically could mount one of the H90 fans outside the case at the back.


Im sitting on a Cosmos 2 case at the moment. and the airflow in that case aint that great, and its a loud case awell. and turning my fans to lower rpm makes no airflow nearly, and turning them up, just makes it louder.

the only other option than the 540, would maybe be the Corsair 780T, but im not sure if its airflow is just as good as 540, or better than the Cosmsos 2.


----------



## Someone09

What about airflow optimized cases from other manufacturers?


----------



## Helmbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> What about airflow optimized cases from other manufacturers?


Aslong as it can live up to the criteria i wrote in my post im open for ideas


----------



## orndorf77

Would a ek d5 x-res 100 fit mounted above my power supply and my ssd cage in my corsair air 540 ? And would i br able to fill it with out drilling a fill port ontop of my case ? I do have a squeeze bottle that i use to fill my current pump and reservoir


----------



## BranField

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> Would a ek d5 x-res 100 fit mounted above my power supply and my ssd cage in my corsair air 540 ? And would i br able to fill it with out drilling a fill port ontop of my case ? I do have a squeeze bottle that i use to fill my current pump and reservoir


it fits however filling will be very tricky. I did this in my W.I.P build log but i drilled a hole in the top of the case but not through the plastic cover top so the outside still looks clean.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orndorf77*
> 
> Would a ek d5 x-res 100 fit mounted above my power supply and my ssd cage in my corsair air 540 ? And would i br able to fill it with out drilling a fill port ontop of my case ? I do have a squeeze bottle that i use to fill my current pump and reservoir


Yes it would..
My cousin has one mount as you want, and filling it wasnt terrible, just unscrew one mounting screw and tilt the res get a funnel or thpse filling syringes and your good. Draining however, after draining/refilling my cousins loop, unless you have a drain system planned out youll have to figure out a way to drain without making a mess.
You can also use a barb and peice of tube to fill easily.
Edit:
To add, he didnt remove the SSD cage.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Helmbo*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> I hope one of you 540 owners can help me out for just a minute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im close to getting this sweet case, but i need to know something first.
> 
> i have a H110i GT and a H90 (140mm). the question is:
> 
> Will the 280mm rad with 2x 140mm fans fit in a push config on top (push pull aint a option i have heard), and at the same time have the H90 in push pull at the rear?
> 
> Best Regards a hopefully soon owner of the air 540


I don't think they will fit. You can mount the H90 on the front instead. I had a really hard time making my 280 top and 140 back fit.

Here's a picture of the clearence if that helps. Both rads are 30mm thick.


----------



## Helmbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I don't think they will fit. You can mount the H90 on the front instead. I had a really hard time making my 280 top and 140 back fit.
> 
> Here's a picture of the clearence if that helps. Both rads are 30mm thick.


maybe push pull on the H90 aint that needed, since you get more airflow from the front ? if not, maybe the 780T is the only route for super GPU and CPU cooling with AIO coolers.


----------



## elforeign

If you take a look at the picture I posted of my rig, that right there is a H110i GT mounted in push with the two Noctua NF-A14 140mm fans, that rear exhaust is another NF-A14. As you can see, the cables out of the cooler fall down from the right hand side of the CPU over the memory chips. I have seen others mount it so that the cables come through the left side. With my setup there are no clearance issues, save for the top right radiator fan infringing slightly on the top front 120mm Noctua fan.


----------



## Helmbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elforeign*
> 
> If you take a look at the picture I posted of my rig, that right there is a H110i GT mounted in push with the two Noctua NF-A14 140mm fans, that rear exhaust is another NF-A14. As you can see, the cables out of the cooler fall down from the right hand side of the CPU over the memory chips. I have seen others mount it so that the cables come through the left side. With my setup there are no clearance issues, save for the top right radiator fan infringing slightly on the top front 120mm Noctua fan.


In that case i wont be able to mount my H90 ( GPU cooler ) even in push without overlapping the top cooler. Damn : / ... and i suppose it requires modding if you want to mount a 140mm fan at the button?


----------



## Helmbo

Talked with a corsair representative, and he said that the 540 wont fit a H90 in push at the rear and a H110I GT in push at the top, at the same time.


----------



## Tipzi

Hello,

i'm new here so this is my first post








this is my 540 black/green build

i'm planning on painting the Grills, green so it matches evrything, Also planning on changing the cables
And how do i remive the 5.25bay ?

also i got a question, anyone knows how i could change the White led from the coolermaster 240Nepton ?




Grtz


----------



## kuppaz88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tipzi*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> i'm new here so this is my first post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my 540 black/green build
> 
> i'm planning on painting the Grills, green so it matches evrything, Also planning on changing the cables
> And how do i remive the 5.25bay ?
> 
> also i got a question, anyone knows how i could change the White led from the coolermaster 240Nepton ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grtz


Nice colors. I just painted my grills white and the mesh green. I posted some pictures a few days ago. Check it out and let me know if you have any questions.
In order to take the bay's out, you need to take the front cover off first. There are 6 screws on the PSU side with little claw like things attached. After removing those and the front panel, the bay's are connected with 4 more screws. Hope this helps.


----------



## elforeign

anybody got a good recommendation for some individually sleeved cables? I bought a RM1000i PSU but the cables that come with it make a real mess because they're so rigid on the window side of the case. Want some cables that make the build look a lot cleaner. Thanks!


----------



## Tipzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elforeign*
> 
> anybody got a good recommendation for some individually sleeved cables? I bought a RM1000i PSU but the cables that come with it make a real mess because they're so rigid on the window side of the case. Want some cables that make the build look a lot cleaner. Thanks!


Take a look at Cablemod

They have some nice cables


----------



## Someone09

Doesn´t have Corsair kits of their own sleeved cables?


----------



## elforeign

They do, a bit cheaper than the cablemods one and look just as nice.


----------



## jameyscott

I would like to point out the RMi series PSUs require a Type 4 24 pin cable and there are no such cables available even from Corsair. I'd just sit tight and wait for Corsair to release it unless you want to get just the rest of the cables besides the 24 pin, in which case Type 3 cables will work.


----------



## elforeign

Thank you for pointing this out, I had not noticed this. The RMi series are yet very new. I have taken the time to PM CorsairGeorge with what I am looking for and see if more guidance can be provided. I am specifically looking for the ATX 24 Pin cables and the PCI-E cables. The cables that came with my RMi1000w are extremely rigid and the ATX cable took quite a bit of effort to bend properly into place. For some reason, the way it was tensed made it so that the normal curve that it had meant that installing it on the motherboard port required basically having to turn it around 180 degrees and then the cable loop going back into the back of the 540 made it feel like the cable was somehow reversed.

Overall, it just looks ugly and the cables are all thick and hard to manage.


----------



## Lelisevis

Finally some good news







its about damned time.

Got a big surprise yesterday, I thought my Bro was coming over on Wednesday for a business meeting bringing my case but I got a knock on the front door at 4pm last monday, he'd decided to spend a few days with me and the wife and was over early.

So what does an air540 owner do? He stays up till 2am rebuilding his case. I had a brand new motherboard so in it went and then it was down to the Gods, Superflower PSU in, bios update without processor or memory thanks to the asus bios flashback which went fine, in goes the processor with a BeQuiet pure rock I had lying around......in goes the RAM, and...........................nothing. Out comes the RAM.......nothing, out comes the CPU cooler, out comes the CPU........

Frantic dash into town to pick up a NZXT X31 and start again......CPU in, RAM in, Cooler on and BIOS, I've never been so happy to see a bios. Samsung Evo SSD was not detected at all, I tried it in a laptop and nothing so that's a total casualty however I swapped in a Crucial MX100 and hooked up a external Blu-ray and managed to get windows installed.

I loaded Prime 95 and furmark and ran both together for 12 hours. I then added a small overclock to 4200mhz and ran Prime 95 for another 12 hours without a single error.

Happy days, my pc is running again...............now for that case


----------



## Lelisevis

A quick tidy up......




Once again a huge thank you to Rodaduck who has been an absolute star over the last week, you really kept my spirits up


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lelisevis*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick tidy up......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again a huge thank you to Rodaduck who has been an absolute star over the last week, you really kept my spirits up


Nice job, looks fantastic


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I don't think they will fit. You can mount the H90 on the front instead. I had a really hard time making my 280 top and 140 back fit.
> 
> Here's a picture of the clearence if that helps. Both rads are 30mm thick.


Well it's good news that you can make a 140mm radiator fit in the back. I want to use a Swiftech H140-X with a 140x25 shroud and a Noctua NF-A14.


----------



## FalkHogan

(broken language incoming!)

1st: I guess the question was frequently asked but mayB the answer will change:
As a Counter-Strike: Global Offensive enthusiast i want to Stickerbomb my case all over with CS:GO-Stickers.
After that i want to seal it so the stickers will last longer without any damage.
What do i take for it? Some say "PlastiDip clear" for example. Problem is, I dont have ANY! experience with tinting besides our wooden fence with a brush..

Besides i want to tint the black plastik what holds the Mesh into orange, if i want to tint the mesh, toom, i dont know it yet.
What products shall I take??

_____________________

2nd: I seek a full-plexi sidedoor for my case or a building log for it. It is very beautiful in my mind and i want to add it to my 540 as well..

Thanks so much! u r awesome (=


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FalkHogan*
> 
> (broken language incoming!)
> 
> 1st: I guess the question was frequently asked but mayB the answer will change:
> As a Counter-Strike: Global Offensive enthusiast i want to Stickerbomb my case all over with CS:GO-Stickers.
> After that i want to seal it so the stickers will last longer without any damage.
> What do i take for it? Some say "PlastiDip clear" for example. Problem is, I dont have ANY! experience with tinting besides our wooden fence with a brush..
> 
> Besides i want to tint the black plastik what holds the Mesh into orange, if i want to tint the mesh, toom, i dont know it yet.
> What products shall I take??
> 
> _____________________
> 
> 2nd: I seek a full-plexi sidedoor for my case or a building log for it. It is very beautiful in my mind and i want to add it to my 540 as well..
> 
> Thanks so much! u r awesome (=


For the clear:


http://www.amazon.com/Krylon-1303-Acrylic-Crystal-11-Ounce/dp/B00023JE7K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1438881807&sr=8-1&keywords=krylon+spray+varnish

For the orange:


http://www.amazon.com/Krylon-3102-Yellow-Orange-Fluorescent-Paint/dp/B0009X8LYK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1438881857&sr=8-1&keywords=krylon+spray+orange


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Well it's good news that you can make a 140mm radiator fit in the back. I want to use a Swiftech H140-X with a 140x25 shroud and a Noctua NF-A14.


I did have to bend a little bit of the frame to make the rad fit against the chassis. If you are using a fan against the chassis it should work without any mod. The doors screw also had to be shortened (or you could put a small hole in the fan housing).


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I did have to bend a little bit of the frame to make the rad fit against the chassis. If you are using a fan against the chassis it should work without any mod. The doors screw also had to be shortened (or you could put a small hole in the fan housing).


The fan will be against the chassis, that's actually the only way to use the H140-X so that's even better. I am most definitely prepared to mod the chassis though. Two Silverstone AP182s are going in the front, though according to another post I read that will be easy to do.

I can't wait until I get this case. Although it's unfortunate that I have to buy a bunch of magnetic filters for lots of openings (bottom, PSU, the passive vents).


----------



## Lelisevis

Because every PC case could use a touch of gold:




I'm actually toying with the idea of selling the PC but no idea what its worth


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lelisevis*
> 
> Because every PC case could use a touch of gold:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually toying with the idea of selling the PC but no idea what its worth


Add all the prices on items you used then add 15-20% for effort/labor.


----------



## BigCatRoach

All this talk about paint has anyone used Dupli-Color Metal Cast for the mesh? I'm trying to go for a purple powder coated look.


----------



## Tom B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigCatRoach*
> 
> All this talk about paint has anyone used Dupli-Color Metal Cast for the mesh? I'm trying to go for a purple powder coated look.


That's what I used for this. Purple Metalcast over a silver base.


----------



## BigCatRoach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tom B*
> 
> That's what I used for this. Purple Metalcast over a silver base.


Yo thank you. That at least gives me an idea of what I could come out as.
That like close what I want. I gotta figure out how to make it brighter. I'm trying to pull of something close to candy/illusion purple powder coat.


----------



## t3chnav1

Just finished up installing the Maxumu VI Formula mobo and a 4790k


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3chnav1*
> 
> Just finished up installing the Maxumu VI Formula mobo and a 4790k


Dat airflow


----------



## DrexelDragon

Hey guys I'm about to switch to this case from the H440.

Would you recommend replacing the front 140mm fans with 3 120mm fans? Does this result in better airflow/temps?

Thanks!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Hey guys I'm about to switch to this case from the H440.
> 
> Would you recommend replacing the front 140mm fans with 3 120mm fans? Does this result in better airflow/temps?
> 
> Thanks!


In theory 3x 120mm fans = more airflow capability and more noise. I'm gonna be going with dual Silverstone AP182s myself, they fit and I've only seen fantastic results in other cases like the RV04 and FT04.


----------



## elforeign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Hey guys I'm about to switch to this case from the H440.
> 
> Would you recommend replacing the front 140mm fans with 3 120mm fans? Does this result in better airflow/temps?
> 
> Thanks!


I was running with the stock dual 140's, but with my SLI config my top card would regularly hit 70c under load. I switched to 3 120's (Noctuas) and now my load temps stay more around 64. ( I use afterburner to throttle temps at a limit of 65) but the top card rarely needs to throttle.


----------



## spyshagg

Heres mine sitting pretty on my desk.



Modded with 2 psu




The watercooling system is being routed to another room

cheers


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elforeign*
> 
> I was running with the stock dual 140's, but with my SLI config my top card would regularly hit 70c under load. I switched to 3 120's (Noctuas) and now my load temps stay more around 64. ( I use afterburner to throttle temps at a limit of 65) but the top card rarely needs to throttle.


Cool thanks. What Noctuas do you use?


----------



## elforeign

I use the F12's for my front three and the A14's for my rear exhaust and radiator fans...I run them 1000rpms for noise, but full speed and they keep temps about 2c lower on the top card


----------



## Lelisevis

Ok so today I was looking at the air 240 on corsairs website and decided I loved the clean white on white intake grills so quick pop into town and 5 coats of paint later......


----------



## Lelisevis

Pleasant little surprise when I turned on the pc, the white reflects the light back into the case and it looks awesome


----------



## Darknessrise13

So quick question. I don't use the top fans nor do I have plans of it. I'm gonna be repainting my case soon. How logical is it to get a plate and cover the top to eliminate dust entry?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darknessrise13*
> 
> So quick question. I don't use the top fans nor do I have plans of it. I'm gonna be repainting my case soon. How logical is it to get a plate and cover the top to eliminate dust entry?


It's a good idea if you're not using those vents. I was just gonna cover them with filters, but now that you mention it I have two solid brushed aluminum 140mm fan cutouts from my PC-7HX. If I can find those...


----------



## Somasonic

Anything that will fit in there and not sag or rattle will do. I had some left over soundproofing foam that I cut to size (before I had a radiator mounted there) that did the trick really nicely.

Cheers.


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Anything that will fit in there and not sag or rattle will do. I had some left over soundproofing foam that I cut to size (before I had a radiator mounted there) that did the trick really nicely.
> 
> Cheers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It's a good idea if you're not using those vents. I was just gonna cover them with filters, but now that you mention it I have two solid brushed aluminum 140mm fan cutouts from my PC-7HX. If I can find those...


I did once have sound proofing foam in it but I'm looking for a more permanent solution. I'm thinking find a piece of aluminum to cut to it and put 140mm fan mounting holes there, bolt/nut them to it, and make sure it's painted the same color. Should be alright. Will look weird with silver grille on a sudden black plate but meh.


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Interstate*
> 
> Nothing crazy here, just a simple 540


I think I'm decided on this case and looking for inspiration, don't suppose you could post a few more pics?


----------



## Interstate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> I think I'm decided on this case and looking for inspiration, don't suppose you could post a few more pics?


Here are a few different angles.


----------



## LtAldoRaine

:thumb:Hi all .
I have new 540 white case,and be in club R9 390x owner.I dont see how enjoy to this club.Must copy picture my case ?
Next think:i building my rig with this case(air,H100i,4790k,msi gaming5,and more).I tell all in this club, when over this project ,and see you later guys!
Sry my english is low.


----------



## kuppaz88

After two weeks of messing around bending PETG for the first time, here is what I have come up with. Lots of work and lots of stress, but worth it in the end.

Before



After


----------



## killacam7478

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuppaz88*
> 
> After two weeks of messing around bending PETG for the first time, here is what I have come up with. Lots of work and lots of stress, but worth it in the end.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> After






Nice job man, looks great. I've been wanting to make the jump to PETG, but the cost of tubes, heat gun, and all new fittings just isn't in the budget right now. And I'm guessing I'd go through a lot of tubing to get it right!


----------



## kuppaz88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> 
> Nice job man, looks great. I've been wanting to make the jump to PETG, but the cost of tubes, heat gun, and all new fittings just isn't in the budget right now. And I'm guessing I'd go through a lot of tubing to get it right!


I bought twelve tubes and have 3 left. LOTS of trial and error. I borrowed the heat gun and jigsaw from work. Tube and fittings was around $115.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuppaz88*
> 
> After two weeks of messing around bending PETG for the first time, here is what I have come up with. Lots of work and lots of stress, but worth it in the end.
> 
> After
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I love me some UV green.


----------



## kuppaz88

Mayhem UV Green dye. That stuff is awesome. Turned out really well.


----------



## Svirfneblin

So I have an Air 540 that I rotated 90 degrees so that the window is now facing the ceiling. I'm guessing that's what you'd like to do as well. The fellow that linked you to spiked speaker feet was on the right path but slightly off. What I'm using with my Air 540 are what's called Magnetic Levitation feet or maglev for short. It's kind of the same tech used to make that Japanese maglev bullet train so fast but without the electricity. The audiophile community use these on turntables and/or high end tube amp/dac's to reduce vibration from internal and external sources. They are adjustable via the embedded hex screw in case the weight or load isn't uniform across the four feet. You also have to know how much your rig weighs so you can purchase the correct maglev feet. All maglev feet are not created equal. I had to pick up ones that can support up to 80 lbs since my liquid cooled quadfire setup with multiple radiators weighs around 73+ pounds when coolant is inside my PETG tubing. Here's a pic of the feet I use. They aren't currently under my Air 540 because I'm changing pumps, PSU, and a few other mods. Also, they look awesome are built very well but are not cheap. Another great plus of these is that if your build is transferring vibration of any sort to the structure it's sitting on, these will quell that.


----------



## Radnad

so basically they are reversed polarity magnets that dont actually stick to the metal but cause the metal to hover over them?


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Interstate*
> 
> Here are a few different angles.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Svirfneblin

Exactly. My Air 540 literally floats on a magnetic field. Looks cool, works well, and gets tons of compliments and questions. Granted they are rather expensive (about $114 USD with shipping off the Electronic Bay) for pc case feet but I'm OK with that. If your case isn't as heavy as mine you can get cheaper ones. One note. You want to get maglev feet that are rated for the closest weight to your applications load as possible. I.E. Don't go buy maglev's that can handle 120 lbs for a setup that only weighs 60 lbs. You want to get feet that can handle the weight of your rig as close to their (maglev feet) max rated load as possible.


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svirfneblin*
> 
> ...One note. You want to get maglev feet that are rated for the closest weight to your applications load as possible. I.E. Don't go buy maglev's that can handle 120 lbs for a setup that only weighs 60 lbs. You want to get feet that can handle the weight of your rig as close to their (maglev feet) max rated load as possible.


What happens if you get feet that are rated significantly higher than your rig's weight? I'm thinking if for some reason you foresee future upgrades like extra cards and/or rads...


----------



## Radnad

+1 for the David Copperfield PC effect


----------



## killacam7478

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuppaz88*
> 
> I bought twelve tubes and have 3 left. LOTS of trial and error. I borrowed the heat gun and jigsaw from work. Tube and fittings was around $115.


Yeah...I have a feeling I'd go through more than 9, and I have a pretty simple loop! I think $115 is a bit much for me right now, I recently spent a fair amount on some Monsoon fittings and, correct me if I'm wrong, you need completely different fittings for PETG/acrylic hardline tubing. I'll just stay envious for now, nice job!


----------



## kuppaz88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killacam7478*
> 
> Yeah...I have a feeling I'd go through more than 9, and I have a pretty simple loop! I think $115 is a bit much for me right now, I recently spent a fair amount on some Monsoon fittings and, correct me if I'm wrong, you need completely different fittings for PETG/acrylic hardline tubing. I'll just stay envious for now, nice job!


That is my understanding as well. I just bought everything from primochill directly so that made it easy. I didnt have fittings before. Just used hardware store hose clamps so that's how I justified the purchase. If I had to rebuy fittings it would have been another story.

Thanks!


----------



## Svirfneblin

That's funny you ask because I had the same question and looked everywhere for an answer. I finally contacted the seller on Ebay and he explained to me how they work. The one's I got are rated for 10kg/maglev foot. That's a total of 40 kg or 88 lbs. He suggested I get one's that would be closest to the maglev's max load otherwise the magnets might not compress. But, with the hex screw in each foot, you can control how much the foot compresses. They really are very nice.


----------



## 1dwn5up

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svirfneblin*
> 
> So I have an Air 540 that I rotated 90 degrees so that the window is now facing the ceiling. I'm guessing that's what you'd like to do as well. The fellow that linked you to spiked speaker feet was on the right path but slightly off. What I'm using with my Air 540 are what's called Magnetic Levitation feet or maglev for short. It's kind of the same tech used to make that Japanese maglev bullet train so fast but without the electricity. The audiophile community use these on turntables and/or high end tube amp/dac's to reduce vibration from internal and external sources. They are adjustable via the embedded hex screw in case the weight or load isn't uniform across the four feet. You also have to know how much your rig weighs so you can purchase the correct maglev feet. All maglev feet are not created equal. I had to pick up ones that can support up to 80 lbs since my liquid cooled quadfire setup with multiple radiators weighs around 73+ pounds when coolant is inside my PETG tubing. Here's a pic of the feet I use. They aren't currently under my Air 540 because I'm changing pumps, PSU, and a few other mods. Also, they look awesome are built very well but are not cheap. Another great plus of these is that if your build is transferring vibration of any sort to the structure it's sitting on, these will quell that.


Can you post up some pics of your rig? Both far away and up close. Also the magnets shouldn't have any effect on any harddrives right?


----------



## blueballs

I'm currently thinking of going with the x99 sabertooth,5820k and 32gb ripjaws... I'd like to paint the case "yellow sand" like the sabertooth color so if you have any suggestions go ahead and tell me!


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lelisevis*
> 
> Those top fans as intakes look so wrong, the first fan will disrupt the airflow from the front and the second intake will blow any warm air from the cpu straight back down into the case before it gets to the rear exhaust. I'd personally go front 3 intake and top 2 and rear as exhaust. You could also pick up a NZXT X31 for next to nothing as it performs like a aio much larger.
> I can see warm air swirling around and around, no idea how those poor GPU's are going to breathe. *I think you should win an award for most hardware jammed into a case*


Do I get that award now? lol!

Just got my 3rd R9 Fury Strix.


----------



## Boostybleep

Here to join the club.





Specs
Air 540 Obviously
I5-4690k
16Gb Vengeance Memory
Asus Z87 Pro
Samsung Evo 512Gb SSD
2x NVidia 980ti SLI
Raystorm CPU Block
XSPC 980ti Waterblocks
Photon 170 Resevoir and D5 pump Combo


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> Do I get that award now? lol!
> 
> Just got my 3rd R9 Fury Strix.


why do u need that much power, are u running 4k eyefinity or something???


----------



## meroboy

Hi guys ; My new build ... Corsair Air 540 Acrylic...

Full custom Ek and bitspower...


----------



## Lelisevis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> why do u need that much power, are u running 4k eyefinity or something???


If you need to ask then you'll never understand lol.........because its a pc and we can


----------



## Lelisevis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> Do I get that award now? lol!
> 
> Just got my 3rd R9 Fury Strix.


You should spray the black grille silver and pick out the in-between mesh in red, that would finish it..........and that's an awful lot of equipment in a case







I think you've won


----------



## dikkiedirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lelisevis*
> 
> If you need to ask then you'll never understand lol.........because its a pc and we can


LOL, what else is the use of 3x or 4xsli capable motherboard? Are they all running @16x/16x/16x?


----------



## Radnad

I think a stuffed (but clean and organized) case looks much better than a lot of empty space. the last 2 builds above are great examples of this. All of you are doing awesome builds with this case!


----------



## PrettyDancer

Hey guys, bought the C540, just installed, very nice case.

However I've got a strange problem. I'm coming from a Fractal Design R3 and now that I swapped my system, my hard drives are ALWAYS working and I can hear a ticking sound (access disk maybe?) all the time.

I've no idea *** is this. Can anyone help ?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrettyDancer*
> 
> Hey guys, bought the C540, just installed, very nice case.
> 
> However I've got a strange problem. I'm coming from a Fractal Design R3 and now that I swapped my system, my hard drives are ALWAYS working and I can hear a ticking sound (access disk maybe?) all the time.
> 
> I've no idea *** is this. Can anyone help ?


Open your task manager and see if your disk is really running full time and what program is accessing it. If its not running and still making a ticking it may have a physical problem.


----------



## Tipzi

Project of the day ! Colored the mesh green







looks fancy AF


----------



## ddavanzo92

Finally done buying parts! Haha


----------



## ViTosS




----------



## Darknessrise13

Alright, so I've got some of my ideas gathered and I will be doing some of my first case mods soon. The primary one is the painting, but that is not an issue. To start, I will be changing the top grilles to a solid panel. However, I'm not sure how to approach this. One way would be to completely replace the removable panel. Another would be to take out the grille and shape a solid piece of aluminum to its shape. If anyone has some good suggestions there, they are definitely welcome. My next mod will be more of a vote. I need a new case window and I could just order a new one from Corsair, but it would end up all beat up like this one is. So, my thoughts are either to replace it with tempered glass (how to do so?) or to fabricate an aluminum panel for it. The final mod will be to block off the bottom of the case (the hdd bays), as I do not use them. Suggestions here? Thanks in advance for all the help and I will make sure to post pics as I go!


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darknessrise13*
> 
> Alright, so I've got some of my ideas gathered and I will be doing some of my first case mods soon. The primary one is the painting, but that is not an issue. To start, I will be changing the top grilles to a solid panel. However, I'm not sure how to approach this. One way would be to completely replace the removable panel. Another would be to take out the grille and shape a solid piece of aluminum to its shape. If anyone has some good suggestions there, they are definitely welcome. My next mod will be more of a vote. I need a new case window and I could just order a new one from Corsair, but it would end up all beat up like this one is. So, my thoughts are either to replace it with tempered glass (how to do so?) or to fabricate an aluminum panel for it. The final mod will be to block off the bottom of the case (the hdd bays), as I do not use them. Suggestions here? Thanks in advance for all the help and I will make sure to post pics as I go!


A suggestion for the grills would be to try and bend some sheet metal to the same type of shape as the grills


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> A suggestion for the grills would be to try and bend some sheet metal to the same type of shape as the grills


That's what I was thinking. Is it possible to get the indents the way to grills have? So it's not a huge dip between the plastic ledges.


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darknessrise13*
> 
> Alright, so I've got some of my ideas gathered and I will be doing some of my first case mods soon. The primary one is the painting, but that is not an issue. To start, I will be changing the top grilles to a solid panel. However, I'm not sure how to approach this. One way would be to completely replace the removable panel. Another would be to take out the grille and shape a solid piece of aluminum to its shape. If anyone has some good suggestions there, they are definitely welcome. My next mod will be more of a vote. I need a new case window and I could just order a new one from Corsair, but it would end up all beat up like this one is. So, my thoughts are either to replace it with tempered glass (how to do so?) or to fabricate an aluminum panel for it. The final mod will be to block off the bottom of the case (the hdd bays), as I do not use them. Suggestions here? Thanks in advance for all the help and I will make sure to post pics as I go!


sounds like black acrylic, (or whatever color you want), is going to be your best bet here. remove the grills, cut some acrylic to match the size, and use double sided tape to adhere it. you could also install some led strips along the back of the panel to make the acrylic have a faint glow through the slots.

acrylic is probably best to cover the bottom too, you could even do something fancy like mirrored acrylic and then you could see the reflection of your GPU that you normally couldn't see. unless you have the skill and tools working with metal sheets is much more difficult, acrylic is easy to cut and install.

i would be careful using glass, its not an easy material to work with, thats why you dont see a lot of people doing it. you can't really tell the difference in it and acrylic anyway, and the thought of it cracking or shattering into my rig just makes me cringe.

EDIT: you sure closing off those panels is going to mess with the cooling capabilities of the case?


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> sounds like black acrylic, (or whatever color you want), is going to be your best bet here. remove the grills, cut some acrylic to match the size, and use double sided tape to adhere it. you could also install some led strips along the back of the panel to make the acrylic have a faint glow through the slots.
> 
> acrylic is probably best to cover the bottom too, you could even do something fancy like mirrored acrylic and then you could see the reflection of your GPU that you normally couldn't see. unless you have the skill and tools working with metal sheets is much more difficult, acrylic is easy to cut and install.
> 
> i would be careful using glass, its not an easy material to work with, thats why you dont see a lot of people doing it. you can't really tell the difference in it and acrylic anyway, and the thought of it cracking or shattering into my rig just makes me cringe.
> 
> EDIT: you sure closing off those panels is going to mess with the cooling capabilities of the case?


My cooling is 3 intakes and 1 exhaust in the rear. It is plenty for what I have. The top and bottom are pulling in dust I would not normally have. Acrylic doesn't sound like a bad idea but not sure how to go about it. The indents that the stock grille has is something I'd like to keep with what I replace it with.


----------



## Lelisevis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darknessrise13*
> 
> My cooling is 3 intakes and 1 exhaust in the rear. It is plenty for what I have. The top and bottom are pulling in dust I would not normally have. Acrylic doesn't sound like a bad idea but not sure how to go about it. The indents that the stock grille has is something I'd like to keep with what I replace it with.


Top fans should be exhaust which blows dust out. If you like you could add a dust filter top which stops dust falling in and everytime you run the fans it will clean the filter


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lelisevis*
> 
> Top fans should be exhaust which blows dust out. If you like you could add a dust filter top which stops dust falling in and everytime you run the fans it will clean the filter


I don't have fans in the top nor do I plan to.


----------



## tinmann

http://s158.photobucket.com/user/tinmann8/media/20150816_003827_zpsanitvsxi.jpg.html

http://s158.photobucket.com/user/tinmann8/media/20150816_003726_zpsdmpvgvdk.jpg.html

Still in it's infancy.


----------



## Lelisevis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinmann*
> 
> http://s158.photobucket.com/user/tinmann8/media/20150816_003827_zpsanitvsxi.jpg.html
> 
> http://s158.photobucket.com/user/tinmann8/media/20150816_003726_zpsdmpvgvdk.jpg.html
> 
> Still in it's infancy.


That's a lovely clean setup, looks very Serene.


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darknessrise13*
> 
> My cooling is 3 intakes and 1 exhaust in the rear. It is plenty for what I have. The top and bottom are pulling in dust I would not normally have. Acrylic doesn't sound like a bad idea but not sure how to go about it. The indents that the stock grille has is something I'd like to keep with what I replace it with.


So you do or don't want the indents?

If you do want them then easy enough, just cut a piece of acrylic a little bigger than the mesh grill to cover where the mesh grill was and use double side tape to stick it on on the back of the panel. Cutting acrylic is easy, just need a jigsaw, tape measure, and painters tape. You can use a hand saw if don't have a jigsaw, the edges don't have to be perfect since they will be hidden behind the panel.

If you don't want the indents and want to smooth out the face of panel and make it all flat, that would be a little harder, not sure off the top of my head the best way to do that. I think the indents give it a nice ascetic, and with colored acrylic it would like very elegant I think.


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> So you do or don't want the indents?
> 
> If you do want them then easy enough, just cut a piece of acrylic a little bigger than the mesh grill to cover where the mesh grill was and use double side tape to stick it on on the back of the panel. Cutting acrylic is easy, just need a jigsaw, tape measure, and painters tape. You can use a hand saw if don't have a jigsaw, the edges don't have to be perfect since they will be hidden behind the panel.
> 
> If you don't want the indents and want to smooth out the face of panel and make it all flat, that would be a little harder, not sure off the top of my head the best way to do that. I think the indents give it a nice ascetic, and with colored acrylic it would like very elegant I think.


The indents are fine but if I have a large indent, such as if I just added a flat piece under the plastic with the bars, that would be annoying. The way the vents have small indents is nice, though.


----------



## Radnad

I see what your saying now about the indents, I get it. That's going to be a little more tricky, not sure about that...

EDIT: What if you removed the mesh grill and covered it with a carbon fiber wrap or some kind of vinyl wrap, and then put it back on?


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> I see what your saying now about the indents, I get it. That's going to be a little more tricky, not sure about that...
> 
> EDIT: What if you removed the mesh grill and covered it with a carbon fiber wrap or some kind of vinyl wrap, and then put it back on?


That's an option. Do they make that stuff in a white color? I'm building black with white accents.


----------



## Radnad

Yup they make it, just search places like amazon for carbon fiber or vinyl wrap, all kinds of colors and designs. you can even get vinyl warps that look like diamond plate, wood, stone, etc.


----------



## Dyelon

Hey guys, I just bought my new 540, and right away got started painting the chassis. I forgot to remove the stand offs though! I'm wondering if I'm going to encounter any conductivity issues when I install my motherboard? I would use other standoffs but I don't have or can find any other standoffs their size. What do you all think?


----------



## Radnad

Just scrape the paint off the top of the standoff that makes contact with the mb.


----------



## rck1984

Decided to build a new Skylake rig, getting everything new except my beloved Carbide 540.
I got her a paint job to match my Asus Maximus Hero VII and other components. I painted the grills, thumbscrews and bay-covers already but there is more to come









Going for a Black/Titanium/Red build:






What do you guys think of it so far?


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> What do you guys think of it so far?












How did you do the bottom cover plate?


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you do the bottom cover plate?


A piece of 3mm thick plastic, laser cut so it fits on the botom of the case. Pretty easy if you know someone that has the tools for it.
I believe you can buy then online as well, not that expensive either i think.


----------



## zaubervirus




----------



## rck1984

Another one with mainboard and some cabling installed. Tomorrow i receive the rest of the components.


----------



## Helmbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaubervirus*


temps in that setup ?


----------



## DefGepard

My first ever build, i5, z87k, gtx770 etc etc etc.

Quick question: which way would be optimal to have the fans running on the rad? Drawing air from inside the case and venting to the rear? Or drawing from the rear and venting out through the roof fans?


----------



## zaubervirus

it depends on the cpu voltage, but the gpu's are very cool









FAN's @ 7V; Air temp: 25,6 °C ; Water temp: 27,2°C
CPU: 4790K @ 4800 Mhz; 1,40V @Gaming(CS GO): max temp: ~ 70°C
GPU1: GTX 980 @Gaming: max temp: 39°C
GPU2: GTX 980 @Gaming: max temp: 43°C


----------



## zaubervirus

4 Radiator in one case








Front Radiator (360) : Push-Pull
Top Radiator (240) : Push-Pull
Back Radiator (120) with 140mm Fan: Pull
Bottom Radiator (240): Pull


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaubervirus*
> 
> 4 Radiator in one case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front Radiator (360) : Push-Pull
> Top Radiator (240) : Push-Pull
> Back Radiator (120) with 140mm Fan: Pull
> Bottom Radiator (240): Pull
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's alotta rads. Seems completely overkill, but it looks cool. Whats your delta t?


----------



## zaubervirus

I meassure it this weekend.
My aquero 5 says delta T is about 2-3°K, but I think its higher.


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaubervirus*
> 
> 4 Radiator in one case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front Radiator (360) : Push-Pull
> Top Radiator (240) : Push-Pull
> Back Radiator (120) with 140mm Fan: Pull
> Bottom Radiator (240): Pull
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Love the grill, reminds me of Eddie Van Halen, yea baby!!


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaubervirus*
> 
> I meassure it this weekend.
> My aquero 5 says delta T is about 2-3°K, but I think its higher.


How do you have your intake/exhaust set up?


----------



## zaubervirus

front and bottom intake
top and back as exhaust


----------



## Meatdohx

Question.

When i got this case i removed the original fans as i was doing custom WC.

Now i wanna put the original fan in. I sorta lost/dumped/destoryed the screws coming with the case and i am not able to put the fan back in with regular screw.

An1 knows where i can find screws that fits?


----------



## Lelisevis

Had some free time on my hands and decided to start a project me and Rodaduck discussed online,I've no idea why Corsair fitted so many ugly rubber grommets. This project was done for purely cosmetic reasons but I have found that I don't get any vibrations through the case, this may partly be due to some anti vibration feet I fitted which can be found here:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Acousti-AcoustiFeet-Anti-vibration-Case-Medium/dp/B003VRAVG2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1440178762&sr=8-1&keywords=anti+vibration+feet+medium

Anyway on to the pictures, please bare in mind any rough edges are going to be hidden by a led strip


Next one is a rough template I made for the tray




The whole thing came about when I found the same plates for sale on a website for about £80 after shipping. This whole thing cost me £10 in materials and £10 for a glue gun. Oh and 3 hours of my time, I feel much happier knowing I did it myself. The motherboard tray is 3mm and the base plate is 6mm.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meatdohx*
> 
> Question.
> 
> When i got this case i removed the original fans as i was doing custom WC.
> 
> Now i wanna put the original fan in. I sorta lost/dumped/destoryed the screws coming with the case and i am not able to put the fan back in with regular screw.
> 
> An1 knows where i can find screws that fits?


Try a local pc repair shop if there are any near you. They probably have a bin full of them. If not you'll have to order some. I assume your talking about these...

http://www.performance-pcs.com/fan-screws-3-8in-black-set-of-4.html


----------



## Meatdohx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Try a local pc repair shop if there are any near you. They probably have a bin full of them. If not you'll have to order some. I assume your talking about these...
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/fan-screws-3-8in-black-set-of-4.html


Thank you!

That was exactly what i was looking for. And i remember vividly putting theses to trash


----------



## jaijai

Hey guys,

Really late to the party, just thought I'd thank you all for your inspiration and some really great looking builds! I thought I'd share a few pics of my build and if anyone is interested, I can share my build log too.

Just completed it and I'm really happy as it's my first time watercooling.

Regarding the case, it is excellent. The only real complaint I would have is the tinted window, I would also love an XL version.

Anyway, I'll stop the waffling. Hope you like the pics!


----------



## rck1984

Most of the rig is done now, just some more modding/cabling to do


----------



## zaubervirus

I Love it!


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaubervirus*
> 
> I Love it!


Cheers, pretty satisfied with it so far. Just some more cabling and some minor changes to go


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxz*
> 
> Hi :>
> 
> Does this rad setup need any case modification?
> http://cdn.overclock.net/e/e9/900x900px-LL-e9c72d28_Img_0657.jpeg
> 
> I mean, three fans outside (between the case and the mesh) and three inside.


May or may not be in the thread somewhere but that's a lot to look for. What did you do to get the solid bottom?


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxz*
> 
> Hi :>
> 
> Does this rad setup need any case modification?
> http://cdn.overclock.net/e/e9/900x900px-LL-e9c72d28_Img_0657.jpeg
> 
> I mean, three fans outside (between the case and the mesh) and three inside.


According to the video on the product page it can. That's the way I want to do it if I ever get this case.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> According to the video on the product page it can. That's the way I want to do it if I ever get this case.


Better idea to do 45mm rad all around though, no push/pull config


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> According to the video on the product page it can. That's the way I want to do it if I ever get this case.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Better idea to do 45mm rad all around though, no push/pull config


Haha guys this is a quote from early in the thread. He has a midplate and I'm curious of how he did it.


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Better idea to do 45mm rad all around though, no push/pull config


Don't thicker rads benefit more from push/pull?

I kind of think the thicker rads look too big in this case. I would rather see more fans than rads personally.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> Don't thicker rads benefit more from push/pull?
> 
> I kind of think the thicker rads look too big in this case. I would rather see more fans than rads personally.


Well, a thinner rad doesnt create that much resistance for fans, the thicker you get the more resistance youll be creating for those fans. Its been proven that on like 25mm thick rads you might see up to a 3c difference with push/pull vs push or pull configs. Figure 1x 240mm rad that's 25 mm thick vs 1x 240mm rad that's 45mm thick, you wont get twice the rad space but you'll have that much more liquid that is being cooled down from just that single rad.

I believe 45mm is the thickest radiator you can use in this case for the top and front without modifications and will not limit GPU length clearance


----------



## Lelisevis

No thoughts lol, I'm ready to tear it out in shame







this has got to be better for airflow and its radiator friendly, just got to tidy round the edges of the cable holes and seeing as this is my finalised hardware I'm going to order some white cables and totally close the holes up. Add some RGB lights and its disco time


----------



## BranField

just finished my skylake upgrade. what do you guys think?



6700k
Asus z170 deluxe
16gb corsair vengeance LPX 3200mhz


----------



## Lelisevis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BranField*
> 
> just finished my skylake upgrade. what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 6700k
> Asus z170 deluxe
> 16gb corsair vengeance LPX 3200mhz


WOW man that's awesome, I definitely think it needs to come out of work in progress. You still running the R9 290X Vapor-X? I cant get hold of a waterblock and back plate for love no money so I'm sticking with the stock cooler for now (not that that's a bad thing though, never see over 70c). You just need a white base plate now


----------



## BranField

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lelisevis*
> 
> WOW man that's awesome, I definitely think it needs to come out of work in progress. You still running the R9 290X Vapor-X? I cant get hold of a waterblock and back plate for love no money so I'm sticking with the stock cooler for now (not that that's a bad thing though, never see over 70c). You just need a white base plate now


Thanks dude









I dont think it will ever come out of WIP status, I have the constant upgrade itch lol.
Yer, still rocking the vaporx. I got my block and backplate straight from EK, do they not have them anymore? if you are within the EU there is no import duty, just shipping. My card hasnt been over 52 since going under water, thats at 1150/1500.

Couple points on the case (just encase there are any reps round here looking for ideas for the next corsair doublewide),

the very small holes in the left front of the case that you can thread the fan cables for if mounting fans on the outside are too small. it was such a struggle getting 3 fan cables through there. they should be larger, cant see any reason why they couldnt be. could also have a passthrough hole on the partitian wall right up at the front of the case so you can send the cables through the front and straight into the rear compartment.
making the hotswap bays on the bottom of the case removable and leaving a flat floor to the case so if we want to add a 360rad up front we dont have to cut out the pannel and fab a new floor. a couple of thumb screws to take out the raised hotswap bays with a replacement flat insert purchasable from the corsair store would be nice.
some fan mounts in the rear compartment. there is a lot of stagnent hot air round there, my SSDs sit at a toasty ~53c.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BranField*
> 
> just finished my skylake upgrade. what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 6700k
> Asus z170 deluxe
> 16gb corsair vengeance LPX 3200mhz


Looking good!







I always have a thing for black/white rigs, my previous system had a black/white theme as well.

A couple more of my Titanium/Red Skylake build:


----------



## BranField

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always have a thing for black/white rigs, my previous system had a black/white theme as well.
> 
> A couple more of my Titanium/Red Skylake build:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks. Ive just ordered some E22 cable combs to sort out that damn 8-pin PCIe cable.

I do love the titanium/gunmetal style builds and with what asus have done on their boards this time round and limited the red to accents i like them even more. if only there were some titanium colored dominator platinums for your rig


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lelisevis*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No thoughts lol, I'm ready to tear it out in shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this has got to be better for airflow and its radiator friendly, just got to tidy round the edges of the cable holes and seeing as this is my finalised hardware I'm going to order some white cables and totally close the holes up. Add some RGB lights and its disco time


Great work man! I wish I still have the spare time to do stuff like this, it's fun and saves you some $. So did you glue them flat to the chassis?

And yes, white cables with some cable management and some LED should seal the deal







Hope to see the final outcome soon. Have fun!


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the rig is done now, just some more modding/cabling to do


That build looks super clean man


----------



## Lelisevis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Great work man! I wish I still have the spare time to do stuff like this, it's fun and saves you some $. So did you glue them flat to the chassis?
> 
> And yes, white cables with some cable management and some LED should seal the deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to see the final outcome soon. Have fun!


Yes I cut them to size, added a small bit of glue to each panel to hold them in place then once it was dry I used a hot glue gun to fill a few random holes on the bottom and backplate just to make sure it was fixed.
The benefits are amazing, I get a cleaner airflow through the case and cleaning just involves wiping the panels, none of that rough texture that attracts dust and pulls fluff off your duster.

Thought my pc was making a strange noise today but on closer inspection..................



Shame I didn't have a Corsair AIO to finish off the look







Seriously this NZXT cooler is rubbish, its cool enough but the 'variable' pump speed swings from noisy hi-speed whine to slow speed noisy rattle. Give me corsair any day.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lelisevis*
> 
> Yes I cut them to size, added a small bit of glue to each panel to hold them in place then once it was dry I used a hot glue gun to fill a few random holes on the bottom and backplate just to make sure it was fixed.
> The benefits are amazing, I get a cleaner airflow through the case and cleaning just involves wiping the panels, none of that rough texture that attracts dust and pulls fluff off your duster.
> 
> Thought my pc was making a strange noise today but on closer inspection..................
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I see, and what about the LED strips? I thought you were going to be put them underneath the panel, i guess that's too late now since the panels are in place.

haha, yeah those guys can do some real damage


----------



## Lelisevis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> I see, and what about the LED strips? I thought you were going to be put them underneath the panel, i guess that's too late now since the panels are in place.
> 
> haha, yeah those guys can do some real damage


The plan is to conceal the RGB led strips on both sides of the top and front fans so that when the lights are off they are totally hidden, I'm going to mount the controller in on the back of the case again so its out of site. Nothing worse than playing games in the dark while the side of your face gets a deep red tan from your case lights. I learned that the hard way with Cold cathode tubes


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> That build looks super clean man


Thanks man, appreciated. Pretty happy with the build so far, still have a little bit of cabling to do


----------



## Skye12977

Alright, I'm upgrading my system a little bit.

I'm going from my XSPC 750 Res/Pump combo with 3/8 ID 1/2 OD tubing to a Swiftech MCP655 Pump with 1/2 ID 3/4 OD tubing, the question now what res should I get.


----------



## deeph

Rebuild my PC...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Lelisevis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deeph*
> 
> Rebuild my PC...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's absolutely beautiful. That's a pc that doesn't need a single thing doing to it, it screams HERE I AM HEAT, DO YOUR WORST!!!!

Definitely one of my favourite builds


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deeph*
> 
> Rebuild my PC...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice to see some LTX blocks still in use. I love mine, never had an issue with it. i know we could get a few more degrees with something newer, but if it ain't broke, dont fix it!


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lelisevis*
> 
> That's absolutely beautiful. That's a pc that doesn't need a single thing doing to it, it screams HERE I AM HEAT, DO YOUR WORST!!!!
> 
> Definitely one of my favourite builds


The blue just looks forced in there IMHO


----------



## Ironjer

anybody know if i can fit two 295x2 with stock cooler + corsair h100i gtx in this case?


----------



## zaubervirus

With my 4 radiators the water temp is 3.5K above the air temperature while Gaming.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaubervirus*
> 
> With my 4 radiators the water temp is 3.5K above the air temperature while Gaming.


That temps gotta make you happy.







Have you tested under max load running cpu and gpu stress for 10 min? I got a 10C delta pulling 630W at the wall (probably 550W from cpu and gpus).


----------



## Someone09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironjer*
> 
> anybody know if i can fit two 295x2 with stock cooler + corsair h100i gtx in this case?


I don´t see why not.
Havn´t seen it though. But I have seen a few guys installing two G10 Krakens and one AiO for the CPU in their 540.
The only problem you could end up with could be the tube lengths of your 295x2.


----------



## duox

Here we go


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> Here we go


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> Here we go


----------



## juicebox1155

I have a little question for all you case modders out there. Im looking to watercool my air 540 and I really like the idea of a horizontal tube reservoir. I was planning on mounting it where the hard drives go but I noticed the little slits under the drives. Is there a easy way to cover that? Thanks!


----------



## Radnad

several people in this forum have created false floor plates using acrylic or foam board. look back through the pictures and you should be able to find them. i would use black acrylic with double sided tape or velcro, drill the holes for the res in the acrylic and use self tapping screws to mount.

EDIT: I forgot to add if you want to get really moddify, use mirrored acrylic. then you could see your GPU!


----------



## juicebox1155

I never though of using acrylic. Thanks for the tip! Ill be sure to look back through the forum.


----------



## rck1984

If you don't have the skills yourself, you can always order it from these guys. I have seen it in person and it looks great.

http://www.coldzero.eu/241-midplates


----------



## Lelisevis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> several people in this forum have created false floor plates using acrylic or foam board. look back through the pictures and you should be able to find them. i would use black acrylic with double sided tape or velcro, drill the holes for the res in the acrylic and use self tapping screws to mount.
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to add if you want to get really moddify, use mirrored acrylic. then you could see your GPU!


My pictures are up a few pages ago.......

......and that's the weirdest coincidence - i'm experimenting with mirrored acrylic at the moment, a few problems I've found are that mirrored acrylic distorts really easy and secondly the tint in the case glass makes it look very dark. I'm going to see if I can get a proper piece of mirrored glass cut to size.


----------



## Lelisevis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> If you don't have the skills yourself, you can always order it from these guys. I have seen it in person and it looks great.
> 
> http://www.coldzero.eu/241-midplates


While I agree they look good the price is ridiculous. I'm pretty rubbish at mods but I managed to make those plates out of foam board for about £7. Its really easy if your motherboard is out.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lelisevis*
> 
> While I agree they look good the price is ridiculous. I'm pretty rubbish at mods but I managed to make those plates out of foam board for about £7. Its really easy if your motherboard is out.


Laziness is a very expensive hobby ☺

Also, I'm tempted to cut out my bottom 3.5 slots for two 120mm fan slots to cool my GPUs down for now, and possibly use it later for a mother 240mm rad for cooling


----------



## Zelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> If you don't have the skills yourself, you can always order it from these guys. I have seen it in person and it looks great.
> 
> http://www.coldzero.eu/241-midplates


Will this fit with mechanical hdd's on the bottom laying under the midplate?


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zelo*
> 
> Will this fit with mechanical hdd's on the bottom laying under the midplate?


most likely won't bec it sits on the hhd rails and the hhd top is higher than that


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lelisevis*
> 
> My pictures are up a few pages ago.......
> 
> ......and that's the weirdest coincidence - i'm experimenting with mirrored acrylic at the moment, a few problems I've found are that mirrored acrylic distorts really easy and secondly the tint in the case glass makes it look very dark. I'm going to see if I can get a proper piece of mirrored glass cut to size.


That's good info to know. I always thought I would do mirrored acrylic if I got the 540. I would be very curious how the mirrored glass turns out.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> most likely won't bec it sits on the hhd rails and the hhd top is higher than that


Correct.



Here you can see it in my case, maybe it gives you an idea.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see it in my case, maybe it gives you an idea.


You may have given me an idea, but I don't think it'll work very well...


----------



## juicebox1155

Back with another question. If I make a midplate out of 3mm acrylic, will it be able to support a horizontal 270mm tube reservoir?


----------



## ViTosS

Guys I've been wondering, those two SATA connectors for HD in the 540 bottom base are SATA 3 6GB/s? Is there any performance drop for using those? I mean, plugging HD and SSD directly to the motherboard SATA ports would have the same result for plugging in the connectors in the bottom of the case? Or better performance? Since is less adapters?

I'm talking about these two connectors 

Thanks.


----------



## juicebox1155

No the performance wil be the same


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juicebox1155*
> 
> Back with another question. If I make a midplate out of 3mm acrylic, will it be able to support a horizontal 270mm tube reservoir?


The acrylic itself is strong enough, you just have to make sure the acrylic is mounted securely to the case.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

This might be my replacement case, my Phanteks Enthoo Primo arrived busted. Someone mentioned it being hot in the back chamber though.


----------



## juicebox1155

Yea it will be on the hdd rails like the one from coldzero. My question was will it be able to support the reservoir?


----------



## ssgtnubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*
> 
> This might be my replacement case, my Phanteks Enthoo Primo arrived busted. Someone mentioned it being hot in the back chamber though.


Nah its not hot in the back, well at least more than you would expect from radiating heat off the motherboard and maybe a little heat from the PSU but I would in no way consider this an issue to be concerned with.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juicebox1155*
> 
> Yea it will be on the hdd rails like the one from coldzero. My question was will it be able to support the reservoir?


Honestly, i don't see how a 3-4 mm thick plastic plate cannot hold a water reservoir. Just make sure the plate lays solid on the bottom of the case, so it can't wobble.


----------



## juicebox1155

If I mounted it like the one from coldzero, would it work?


----------



## Bezna

love your build rck1984... very clean


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juicebox1155*
> 
> If I mounted it like the one from coldzero, would it work?


It would, but it depends on where you place the reservoir i guess.

Look at this picture, the red arrows indicate where the plastic plate will touch the case. Imagine if you put the reservoir either left of the left arrows or right of the right arrows, it could wobble due to the weight. Of course you could put something under the plate at those points to prevent it from wobbling. Other than that, i don't see any possible issues.

Very easy fix i'd say, if needed at all..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vio2700k*
> 
> love your build rck1984... very clean


Thank you mate, appreciated. This week a few last sleeved cables come in to finish it off completely.


----------



## juicebox1155

it would be a 320mm long res so it would span the whole thing. I was also thinking of using some L brackets to secure it to the sides for transport


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juicebox1155*
> 
> it would be a 320mm long res so it would span the whole thing. I was also thinking of using some L brackets to secure it to the sides for transport


And it would lay horizontally or stand vertically? Either way though, i don't think it would be a problem at all. I bet you're fine.


----------



## juicebox1155

Horizontal. The res im thinking of using would be a xspc 270mm photon tube.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juicebox1155*
> 
> Horizontal. The res im thinking of using would be a xspc 270mm photon tube.


You're fine imo.


----------



## juicebox1155

alright thanks man


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juicebox1155*
> 
> alright thanks man


No problem, good luck and show us a picture as soon as you have your reservoir in


----------



## juicebox1155

Will do! will probably be a few months


----------



## tinmann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaubervirus*
> 
> 4 Radiator in one case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front Radiator (360) : Push-Pull
> Top Radiator (240) : Push-Pull
> Back Radiator (120) with 140mm Fan: Pull
> Bottom Radiator (240): Pull


Very nice. Which mouse mat is that? It's huge, is it a soft or hard mat? If they have hard mats that big I need one.


----------



## zaubervirus

it's the *SteelSeries QcK Heavy* (Soft)


----------



## Bezna

I dont know why I've never really noticed how sexy this case can be with WC or a ultra clean setup... Always steered more towards the 700 / 800 / 900 series for sexiness.
Some of yall have very clean builds... * cant wait for my next gen build I do *


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> No problem, good luck and show us a picture as soon as you have your reservoir in


Hey where did you buy your cable combs? I'm interested in buying a 8x pin for both my 4x pin cable of my GPU, I see that you used a 7x pin cable comb and fits well, I'm thinking doing that with my cable management, at the moment I'm using this way:


----------



## ssgtnubb

Perfomance PCs has em.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Hey where did you buy your cable combs? I'm interested in buying a 8x pin for both my 4x pin cable of my GPU, I see that you used a 7x pin cable comb and fits well, I'm thinking doing that with my cable management, at the moment I'm using this way:


I bought them in a store here in Holland called: Highflow.


----------



## duox

Waiting for the paint to dry on my grills but basically done.


----------



## BranField

i see a lot of people have painted the mesh grills however i dont think ive seen people paint the actual plastic the grills are attached. I have the white edition so wouldnt mind painting the black plastic white but am worried about a color mismatch between white shades and if there are any special paints needed for the plastic?


----------



## duox

Here is my Air 540 silver with the grill painted red.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BranField*
> 
> i see a lot of people have painted the mesh grills however i dont think ive seen people paint the actual plastic the grills are attached. I have the white edition so wouldnt mind painting the black plastic white but am worried about a color mismatch between white shades and if there are any special paints needed for the plastic?


Its probably because just paint the plastic grills as it wouldn't look right aesthetically to paint them and more or less make the case "uneven" with color.
Just go to Walmart or Lowes and you should see the paints that are designed for plastic, a lot of the spray paints will do it. Valspar and Krylon are a few of the main ones.


----------



## Banda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BranField*
> 
> i see a lot of people have painted the mesh grills however i dont think ive seen people paint the actual plastic the grills are attached. I have the white edition so wouldnt mind painting the black plastic white but am worried about a color mismatch between white shades and if there are any special paints needed for the plastic?


I have painted the black grills white. I used semi gloss I think


----------



## Lelisevis

Check my photos. I have grilles painted. Mesh painted. Base plates and back plates.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lelisevis*
> 
> 
> 
> Check my photos. I have grilles painted. Mesh painted. Base plates and back plates.


I think the lens of your camera is painted as well


----------



## ssgtnubb

Man those 5.25 covers are busy lol


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Man those 5.25 covers are busy lol


I'm trying to figure out if there is a good way to display a cylindrical resoviour where the 5.25 bays would be while not be to flashy or too bright, while also not just have void space behind it.
E) I also saw someone had fixed their fill port to the top of the case, I'm debating about doing that as well and seeing if I can't hide it under the plastic panel above the right divided portion


----------



## fjordiales

Just an update. Got some Bitfenix Alchemy 2.0 Purple(magnetic).

My build:




Wifey's build:


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> Just an update. Got some Bitfenix Alchemy 2.0 Purple(magnetic).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My build:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wifey's build:


I'm not seeing any pictures...

Edit: NM. I can see em on my work PC.


----------



## 7akata

Side shots of my 540:


----------



## BigCatRoach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if there is a good way to display a cylindrical resoviour where the 5.25 bays would be while not be to flashy or too bright, while also not just have void space behind it.
> E) I also saw someone had fixed their fill port to the top of the case, I'm debating about doing that as well and seeing if I can't hide it under the plastic panel above the right divided portion


Here is a idea of what I'm doing as soon as I finally purchase all my loop parts over the next month or so. I like you idea of displaying it in the bays that sounds like it would look dope. You may be able to combine this and that idea some how.
(Pics from FrozenCPU)


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I'm not seeing any pictures...
> 
> Edit: NM. I can see em on my work PC.


I underestimated the lights. They are bright and it looks better in person. Being magnetic is a big help.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigCatRoach*
> 
> Here is a idea of what I'm doing as soon as I finally purchase all my loop parts over the next month or so. I like you idea of displaying it in the bays that sounds like it would look dope. You may be able to combine this and that idea some how.
> (Pics from FrozenCPU)


The pump and res I went with is larger than the EK pump/res like that, otherwise I'd probably do close to the same.


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I'm not seeing any pictures...
> 
> Edit: NM. I can see em on my work PC.


I'm just updating it with no background lights this time and without my "cartman" window.


----------



## fjordiales

More pics on the wifey's build. This time, no background lights. SP120 purple led compliments the bitfenix alchemy 2.0...


----------



## Ryrai

Hi guys, amateur builder here. I'm planning to join the club with this build: http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/6qTTcf - wondering how many fans I can fit in it in total so I can buy them with my build. Also, would like some feedback on my build choices if you guys don't mind









What's dust like with this bad boy? I have a dusty house so I would like to have as little dust as possible.


----------



## juicebox1155

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryrai*
> 
> Hi guys, amateur builder here. I'm planning to join the club with this build: http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/6qTTcf - wondering how many fans I can fit in it in total so I can buy them with my build. Also, would like some feedback on my build choices if you guys don't mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's dust like with this bad boy? I have a dusty house so I would like to have as little dust as possible.


----------



## juicebox1155

It can fit 5 140mm fans. The dust isint too bad. It only has 1 dist filter on the front but its not too bad if you make the front fans intake and everything else exaust.


----------



## Ryrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juicebox1155*
> 
> It can fit 5 140mm fans. The dust isint too bad. It only has 1 dist filter on the front but its not too bad if you make the front fans intake and everything else exaust.


Thanks for the reply, I imagine it's easy to clean anyway, I just don't like dust getting into the gpu etc haha. I heard something about a dust filter kit for it, know if that's any good?


----------



## Svirfneblin

The Air 540 can support 3 120's in the front and either 2 120's or 2 140's in the top. The rear fan can either be a 120 or a 140. If you use water cooling and have radiators like I do then you will end up with many more if your radiators are setup in a push/pull config. I have a 360 rad in the front in a pull config only. The top has a 280 rad in push/pull. I have a single 140mm fan in the rear for a total of 8 fans altogether but it could be 11 if I had my front 360 radiator setup in a push/pull config.


----------



## Revan654

I been thinking about getting the Air 540.How is the Build quality on the Air 540 compared to Thermaltake Core X9? Also whats the noise level and Hows the temps inside the case?


----------



## kl6mk6

I would guess that the build quality is about the same since Corsair and TT are both entry level consumer products. Obviously it has lots of fans, so temps aren't really an issue. The HDDs mounted on the bottom can tend to be a little loud. I would say if you are gonna be watercooling the TT may be easier, though the 540 looks cleaner because the ups is out of sight leaving mobo and main components the main focus.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I would guess that the build quality is about the same since Corsair and TT are both entry level consumer products. Obviously it has lots of fans, so temps aren't really an issue. The HDDs mounted on the bottom can tend to be a little loud. I would say if you are gonna be watercooling the TT may be easier, though the 540 looks cleaner because the ups is out of sight leaving mobo and main components the main focus.


No water cooling just a AIO. Water Cooling is to expensive and I don't have the patience of trying to connect everything in a loop.


----------



## rck1984

Been working on the aesthetics of my new build a bit more.
Added a custom backplate to my Asus Xonar Essence STX soundcard, some more sleeved cables incl. cable-combs and a pair of Corsair Dominator Platinum light bars.

"Asus Xonar Essence STX backplate"




"New Platinum light bars"



"Some more pictures of the build, turned off"








"Turned on"





Still some stuff on my "to-do list" so more updates to follow in the next days/weeks.
Let me know what you think


----------



## Radnad

Sweet!! How did you make the sound card backplate?


----------



## BranField

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Been working on the aesthetics of my new build a bit more.
> Added a custom backplate to my Asus Xonar Essence STX soundcard, some more sleeved cables incl. cable-combs and a pair of Corsair Dominator Platinum light bars.
> 
> "Asus Xonar Essence STX backplate"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> "New Platinum light bars"
> 
> 
> 
> "Some more pictures of the build, turned off"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Turned on"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still some stuff on my "to-do list" so more updates to follow in the next days/weeks.
> Let me know what you think


love that soundcard backplate, looks amazing. if only there were somewhere that could manufacture them, would snap one right up


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> Sweet!! How did you make the sound card backplate


I got the idea from www.coldzero.eu, made a simular one with a friend that owns a lasercutter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BranField*
> 
> love that soundcard backplate, looks amazing. if only there were somewhere that could manufacture them, would snap one right up


There is, check out www.coldzero.eu. They actually sell the exact same backplate as i have, except i made it "myself" with the use of a lasercutter.


----------



## BranField

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> I got the idea from www.coldzero.eu, made a simular one with a friend that owns a lasercutter.
> There is, check out www.coldzero.eu. They actually sell the exact same backplate as i have, except i made it "myself" with the use of a lasercutter.


damn you man, i thought i was done with the build.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BranField*
> 
> damn you man, i thought i was done with the build.


A build is never ever done









Good luck!


----------



## Ryrai

Hi guys, I will be building for the first time in this case this week and I'm wondering if anyone can recommend a build order for a newbie? My part list is here: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/FccK99 - I ordered the dust filter kit too.


----------



## rck1984

Edit: Deleted.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryrai*
> 
> Hi guys, I will be building for the first time in this case this week and I'm wondering if anyone can recommend a build order for a newbie? My part list is here: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/FccK99 - I ordered the dust filter kit too.


Building a Corsair 540 is a breeze compared to some other cases, no worries.
There isn't really a set order if you ask me, some people might prefer a slight different approach than others.

My basic order would be:

*** Ground yourself by touching the metal of your PSU/case (with cable in wallsocket) or a wall-radiator or so ***

1: Install CPU, Memory and bracket of CPU cooler on mainboard.
2: Install Mainboard into case.
3: Install CPU cooler (including TIM).
4: Install PSU.
5: Install SSD/HDD/DVD.
6: Install videocard(s) and/or soundcard.
7: Connect the cables of the mainboard and other components (no worries about cable-management yet).
8: Turn on your system and check if it boots, also check BIOS if everything gets recognized.

If everything works:

9: Turn off computer and have fun with your cable-management.
10: Turn computer on again, install Windows and all drivers for your components.

Good luck


----------



## Revan654

Anyone know if the ek predator (small version). Will fit in the air 540?


----------



## moosetech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> I got the idea from www.coldzero.eu, made a simular one with a friend that owns a lasercutter.
> There is, check out www.coldzero.eu. They actually sell the exact same backplate as i have, except i made it "myself" with the use of a lasercutter.


That is awesome. I purchased a Halo Claro PCI soundcard a few years back and still use it in my build. It looks ugly as hell and was hoping I could find a proper backplate for the card! I will send them an email and see what they can do.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moosetech*
> 
> That is awesome. I purchased a Halo Claro PCI soundcard a few years back and still use it in my build. It looks ugly as hell and was hoping I could find a proper backplate for the card! I will send them an email and see what they can do.


Send them a mail, i do know that they make custom back-plates on request. It's worth a try


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Been working on the aesthetics of my new build a bit more.
> Added a custom backplate to my Asus Xonar Essence STX soundcard, some more sleeved cables incl. cable-combs and a pair of Corsair Dominator Platinum light bars.
> 
> "Asus Xonar Essence STX backplate"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "New Platinum light bars"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Some more pictures of the build, turned off"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Turned on"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still some stuff on my "to-do list" so more updates to follow in the next days/weeks.
> Let me know what you think












Looks great! Really nice build you got there!


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Anyone know if the ek predator (small version). Will fit in the air 540?


I would say yes. But you might want to ask in the EK club forum, the hardware reps will reply in there.


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Anyone know if the ek predator (small version). Will fit in the air 540?


should fir on the front if ur gpu isnt that long


----------



## moosetech

I hope nobody is aggrivated at this post, but I have searched for a few hours looking for info on a specific 240mm/360mm radiator combo. I currently own a RX240mm V3 (46mm thick, 278mm long) and I'm using it in the front of my 540. I plan to purchase a low-profile 360/30mm to fit in the front, and switch the 240mm to the top. But I'm hesitant because I can't find figure out if I'll have clearance in the top front corner to do a 360 in push/pull next to the 240 mounted in the top of the case. Does anybody have this combination to verify ~60mm clearance between the end of the RX240 V3 and the inside of the Air 540 front panel?

I am trying to fit a Black Ice GTS 360/30mm in the front and a XSPC RX240mm/46mm on top, both in push pull. It looks like the XSPC RX240 may be too thick for a push pull (use 15mm thick fans?), and I could deal with just having two high SP/high RPM fans in push only for the top. But I am specifically wondering if I will have the lateral clearance from the RX240 to do push/pull with the GTS 360 with 25mm fans. The top radiator may be just slightly too long on the butt (non-port end), but I can't find any detailed measurements of the 240mm radiator case projection beyond the 120mm threaded mounts on the radiator. Ideally the fittings on the 240mm top would be towards the rear of the case, and the front 360mm will be at either the top or bottom with low clearance 90 degree fittings. Anybody that can advise?

This is the best example i've found of using a 360 and 240 radiator in this case, but not my specific 240mm radiator and I'm too cheap to just go buy a thinner one







http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5849321


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moosetech*
> 
> I hope nobody is aggrivated at this post, but I have searched for a few hours looking for info on a specific 240mm/360mm radiator combo. I currently own a RX240mm V3 (46mm thick, 278mm long) and I'm using it in the front of my 540. I plan to purchase a low-profile 360/30mm to fit in the front, and switch the 240mm to the top. But I'm hesitant because I can't find figure out if I'll have clearance in the top front corner to do a 360 in push/pull next to the 240 mounted in the top of the case. Does anybody have this combination to verify ~60mm clearance between the end of the RX240 V3 and the inside of the Air 540 front panel?
> 
> I am trying to fit a Black Ice GTS 360/30mm in the front and a XSPC RX240mm/46mm on top, both in push pull. It looks like the XSPC RX240 may be too thick for a push pull (use 15mm thick fans?), and I could deal with just having two high SP/high RPM fans in push only for the top. But I am specifically wondering if I will have the lateral clearance from the RX240 to do push/pull with the GTS 360 with 25mm fans. The top radiator may be just slightly too long on the butt (non-port end), but I can't find any detailed measurements of the 240mm radiator case projection beyond the 120mm threaded mounts on the radiator. Ideally the fittings on the 240mm top would be towards the rear of the case, and the front 360mm will be at either the top or bottom with low clearance 90 degree fittings. Anybody that can advise?
> 
> This is the best example i've found of using a 360 and 240 radiator in this case, but not my specific 240mm radiator and I'm too cheap to just go buy a thinner one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/5849321


You should be able to add the gts up front in push/pull, but for both rads you may need to put fans outside the case. I'm using 2x 30mm 280 gts xflows and in push/pull i had to remove my grills for the room. If you went 240 up top and 360 in front at both 30mm thick you could probably get away with all fans inside case. You can get the cover on the front with fans outside, but not on the top. If your heartset on push pull, 240x30mm rad on top is the only way you will make both rads fit.


----------



## moosetech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> You should be able to add the gts up front in push/pull, but for both rads you may need to put fans outside the case. I'm using 2x 30mm 280 gts xflows and in push/pull i had to remove my grills for the room. If you went 240 up top and 360 in front at both 30mm thick you could probably get away with all fans inside case. You can get the cover on the front with fans outside, but not on the top. If your heartset on push pull, 240x30mm rad on top is the only way you will make both rads fit.


Great news on the 360 push/pull. Thank you for letting me know! With my 46mm front radiator I'm currently using, it's only a few mm too thick to fit a fan between that and my video card. It looks like this will be my real constraint!


----------



## rodaduck

im running a xspc 360 46mm in front and a xspc 240 46mm on the bottom , and im running push pull but it a custom job , you may have toi adjust the mounting on the top and move the rad towards the rear another thing that may help is 15mm thich fans im running prolima 120 15mm they are ultar quite that I know , how they will perform on push bull remains to be seen , but im really not worried about it because they are good fans , and not only did I fit the rads on the front I also have a 15mm spacer shroud ..so it can be done and should not be hard with a 30mm


----------



## rodaduck

on more thing put your very front fans on the outside of case behind grill, that saves you 25mm


----------



## rodaduck

here are the prolima


----------



## moosetech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodaduck*
> 
> im running a xspc 360 46mm in front and a xspc 240 46mm on the bottom , and im running push pull but it a custom job , you may have toi adjust the mounting on the top and move the rad towards the rear another thing that may help is 15mm thich fans im running prolima 120 15mm they are ultar quite that I know , how they will perform on push bull remains to be seen , but im really not worried about it because they are good fans , and not only did I fit the rads on the front I also have a 15mm spacer shroud ..so it can be done and should not be hard with a 30mm


That looks awesome. I love the bottom-mounted radiator. I don't think I'm quite that daring, but I have decided to put 2x 140mm case fans at the bottom of the case pointed up if there's clearance between the back of the case and the inside fan on the front radiator. If not, I may take a page from your book and mount them on outside of the bottom


----------



## rodaduck

you sould be able to do the prolima makes a 140mm fan and it has 120mm mounts they move about 90cfm , I like the prolima because how thin they are and once my custom build is done ill let everyone know how they work on push pull , my thoughts on a lower rad was the fact that heat rises and if all the heat from everything else is going up that means its going through that rad , ive done a crap load of modifying to this case and it will be awesome when im done hopfully soon , here are some more pics , I also came up with a way to mount the ssd so they will never be seen and room for 2


----------



## Crispybagel

Hello everyone! I've finally put together my new PC build and i wanted to share it with you. I started off with the Corsair Carbide Air 240 and the MSI Z97M Gaming but realised that i wouldn't be satisfied with a build so tight and modding the side window. What i did was i ordered a new case (Air 540) and a new motherboard (Asus ROG Maximus Ranger VII). As you probably already know i've gone with a red/black/silver themed build and i quite enjoy it!


----------



## boredgunner

Lots of people building new PCs in the Air 540 I see, and they're all beautiful. Nicely done. I'm ordering mine in a few days, although I still need to wait for the supply shortages to end for the i7 6700k.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crispybagel*
> 
> Hello everyone! I've finally put together my new PC build and i wanted to share it with you. I started off with the Corsair Carbide Air 240 and the MSI Z97M Gaming but realised that i wouldn't be satisfied with a build so tight and modding the side window. What i did was i ordered a new case (Air 540) and a new motherboard (Asus ROG Maximus Ranger VII). As you probably already know i've gone with a red/black/silver themed build and i quite enjoy it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good!







somewhat similar to my own build


----------



## Crispybagel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> somewhat similar to my own build


Yeah, yours look really good aswell (saw it on pcpartpicker aswell), i was going to buy the 16 slot cable combs but i missclicked 8-slot or something lol. Where did you get the Silver/metal casegrid like this?


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crispybagel*
> 
> Yeah, yours look really good aswell (saw it on pcpartpicker aswell), i was going to buy the 16 slot cable combs but i missclicked 8-slot or something lol. Where did you get the Silver/metal casegrid like this?


I took the grills out and painted them myself.

Pretty easy job. Just sandpaper the grills a little with a high grit sandpaper, degrease them, put a primer on and spraypaint thin layers of a good brand of paint. I used Motip and i'm very satisfied. It might be hard to notice on pictures but i did the PCI-slot covers and thumbscrews as well.

Here it's easier to see:


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crispybagel*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! I've finally put together my new PC build and i wanted to share it with you. I started off with the Corsair Carbide Air 240 and the MSI Z97M Gaming but realised that i wouldn't be satisfied with a build so tight and modding the side window. What i did was i ordered a new case (Air 540) and a new motherboard (Asus ROG Maximus Ranger VII). As you probably already know i've gone with a red/black/silver themed build and i quite enjoy it!


Love the build minus the look of your CPU cooler, but if it's all you need to cool it, no hate


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crispybagel*
> 
> Hello everyone! I've finally put together my new PC build and i wanted to share it with you. I started off with the Corsair Carbide Air 240 and the MSI Z97M Gaming but realised that i wouldn't be satisfied with a build so tight and modding the side window. What i did was i ordered a new case (Air 540) and a new motherboard (Asus ROG Maximus Ranger VII). As you probably already know i've gone with a red/black/silver themed build and i quite enjoy it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very, very nice


----------



## faizreds

Is it ok to put this case on it side? Side window facing up. Is the
feet hard to remove?
Thanks.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faizreds*
> 
> Is it ok to put this case on it side? Side window facing up. Is the
> feet hard to remove?
> Thanks.


Of course, there are a couple of builds in here that have done that. Not sure about the feet. Looks like a plastic tab holds em in, might have to break or cut them.


----------



## Crispybagel

thanks man!


----------



## Crispybagel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Love the build minus the look of your CPU cooler, but if it's all you need to cool it, no hate


I'm thinking of replacing the h80i with the new EKWB predator one when it's released, it just looks like it's going to deliver great cooling. Also this will help me cover the top cables and open up space at the back to see the Maximus Ranger Mobo heatsink which looks pretty good









http://predator.ekwb.com/


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crispybagel*
> 
> I'm thinking of replacing the h80i with the new EKWB predator one when it's released, it just looks like it's going to deliver great cooling. Also this will help me cover the top cables and open up space at the back to see the Maximus Ranger Mobo heatsink which looks pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://predator.ekwb.com/






Not the best video to explain what it's going to be.


----------



## Lelisevis

So this morning I finally took delivery of my 3mm thick mirrored acrylic, I measured it up and cut it with an old pizza blade I had then snapped it off on the edge of my bench. Corsair Gods must have been smiling on me as it was absolutely perfect first time.

The thought behind it was that the best side of a graphic card is facing down and I didn't use the hot swap bays so mirror it was. Next pay packet I'm going to pick up some blue LED's to finish it off.




Measurements for base plate are 195mmx370mm if anyone fancies giving it a try


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faizreds*
> 
> Is it ok to put this case on it side? Side window facing up. Is the
> feet hard to remove?
> Thanks.


To remove the feet peel back the rubber pad to get to the screws.


----------



## faizreds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Of course, there are a couple of builds in here that have done that. Not sure about the feet. Looks like a plastic tab holds em in, might have to break or cut them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> To remove the feet peel back the rubber pad to get to the screws.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Crispybagel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best video to explain what it's going to be.


hmm, i wonder if the fans are replaceable, its not that i think the fans arn't good but i want to have the SP120's to fit my theme.


----------



## Svirfneblin

if you peel back the rubber grippy on the case feet, there is a single screw. Once you remove the screw the foot slides off.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crispybagel*
> 
> hmm, i wonder if the fans are replaceable, its not that i think the fans arn't good but i want to have the SP120's to fit my theme.


I like the EK fans so much that I'd say get more EK fans and paint them to become part of your theme


----------



## Lelisevis

Reflected View of the bottom of my case. Looks way better in real life.

Ready for selling now so I can start my next project


----------



## Lelisevis

Sorry for the spamming but I'm over the moon with how this turned out. Checkout the inside bottom of the case and you can see the GPU, its an awesome illusion that looks like its in a hole


----------



## ssgtnubb

Yeah now I'm going to have to try this, always hated not seeing the face of my cards.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best video to explain what it's going to be.


Speaking of EK Predator do we know yet if the 360 version will fit in the case? I'm at the last part of buying parts for my PC, Which is the CPU cooler. I want to get EK predator 360 for the front. Not 100% sure if it will fit.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Speaking of EK Predator do we know yet if the 360 version will fit in the case? I'm at the last part of buying parts for my PC, Which is the CPU cooler. I want to get EK predator 360 for the front. Not 100% sure if it will fit.


I would be suprised if the 360 kit fits, I think the HDD plates on the bottom will get in the way. Here are the dimensions if you want to do some measuring on your own.


----------



## Revan654

^ Ok Thanks.

I know it only allows 2 3.25 drives. Is their any way to add upto 4 3.25 drives? Maybe remove the trays at the bottom and put in a standard HDD cage?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> ^ Ok Thanks.
> 
> I know it only allows 2 3.25 drives. Is their any way to add upto 4 3.25 drives? Maybe remove the trays at the bottom and put in a standard HDD cage?


You could put two of them in the 5.25" bays on the other side if you aren't doing an optical drive.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> You could put two of them in the 5.25" bays on the other side if you aren't doing an optical drive.


Those are taken up by my Blu-Ray Drive and ROG OC Panel.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Those are taken up by my Blu-Ray Drive and ROG OC Panel.


Not the best picture but this should give you an idea of how i mounted my HDD(s).
Line up the holes of the HDD with the holes in the back-mesh of the case, just use two HDD-screws to secure it. It fairly sturdy and can't go anywhere.

Temperature wise i have never had any issues at all, currently my HDD is at 26 degrees Celsius.


----------



## Svirfneblin

I can't see your video


----------



## Svirfneblin

I'm sure that works but if you bump your case or whatever it happens to be sitting on, those mounting points will make that HDD rock back and forth. That's just not that great of an idea for mechanical HDD's. Also, I thought I should mention that your cable management in the back of your Air540 is amazing.


----------



## Svirfneblin

As much as I love working with the Air540 over the past couple of years, I'm definitely picking up a Caselabs Mercury or something in their lineup that is cube-like.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svirfneblin*
> 
> I'm sure that works but if you bump your case or whatever it happens to be sitting on, those mounting points will make that HDD rock back and forth. That's just not that great of an idea for mechanical HDD's. Also, I thought I should mention that your cable management in the back of your Air540 is amazing.


I understand your concern but how many times does a case "bump" so that the HDD would rock back and forth? My computer stays stationary as it is anyway.
If you tighten the two screws all the way, there is almost zero flexibility whatsoever. I have been running my HDD's like this for years now in my 540, never ever had any issue.

Thanks for the feedback on the cable management


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svirfneblin*
> 
> As much as I love working with the Air540 over the past couple of years, I'm definitely picking up a Caselabs Mercury or something in their lineup that is cube-like.


Instead of posting three times in a row, you can use the little pencil icon at the bottom left of your post to edit and add thoughts. That way your not inadvertently running up the post count.


----------



## Svirfneblin

Yeah you are right, the 10K+ posts here are extremely over bearing.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svirfneblin*
> 
> Yeah you are right, the 10K+ posts here are extremely over bearing.


It's a courtesy. Something you apparently don't understand.


----------



## Mnemosyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svirfneblin*
> 
> Yeah you are right, the 10K+ posts here are extremely over bearing.


Triple posting is generally frowned upon because it adds useless clutter for absolutely no tangible benefit. You have a post already; just add onto it by simply clicking the edit button to the bottom right hand side.


----------



## Skye12977

Let me know what you guys think. I've not posted a picture in quite awhile.


----------



## v1ral

Anyone running a Nemesis 360 GTS in their case with a G1 Gaming card installed?


----------



## Crispybagel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I like the EK fans so much that I'd say get more EK fans and paint them to become part of your theme


I've decided to swap my h80i for the h105 instead. I will mount it on top of the case for push airflow (like my 2xAF140 atm) which will cover the ugly non sleeved cables and actually make it possible for me to see the Accent rings on the fans. Just need to get 2x SP120's more and in the end i will have 1 AF140 for spare.


----------



## Ryrai

Hi guys, I have all my components and I am ready to build, but I have a question. First, here is my part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/RfTLRB - Now the question; I am using a EVGA 980 TI hybrid card which comes with a 120mm radiator and fan attached, and I am wondering what the best placement for this would be? I plan to install 3x120mm intake on the front, 1x 140mm exhaust on the rear and 2x140mm on the top as exhaust. Any suggestions? Would the above fan setup be a positive or negative airflow? I want to avoid dust, I have the demciflex dust filter kit for the 540. Appreciate any advice


----------



## Crispybagel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryrai*
> 
> Hi guys, I have all my components and I am ready to build, but I have a question. First, here is my part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/RfTLRB - Now the question; I am using a EVGA 980 TI hybrid card which comes with a 120mm radiator and fan attached, and I am wondering what the best placement for this would be? I plan to install 3x120mm intake on the front, 1x 140mm exhaust on the rear and 2x140mm on the top as exhaust. Any suggestions? Would the above fan setup be a positive or negative airflow? I want to avoid dust, I have the demciflex dust filter kit for the 540. Appreciate any advice


I would place it in the back, both for how it will look in the case and for airflows sake. The air will pass literally right through your case and into the radiator as you have 3x intake in front.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryrai*
> 
> Hi guys, I have all my components and I am ready to build, but I have a question. First, here is my part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/RfTLRB - Now the question; I am using a EVGA 980 TI hybrid card which comes with a 120mm radiator and fan attached, and I am wondering what the best placement for this would be? I plan to install 3x120mm intake on the front, 1x 140mm exhaust on the rear and 2x140mm on the top as exhaust. Any suggestions? Would the above fan setup be a positive or negative airflow? I want to avoid dust, I have the demciflex dust filter kit for the 540. Appreciate any advice


Sweet build. I would put the hybrids radiator wherever it looks best after installing the rest of the equipment. Typical config would be intake in front and output top and rear. If you are using filters your dust issues will be minimal and positive vs negative would not be a big deal. There is really not a need to put filters on your exhaust fans as they will only block airflow, but if you want to install them because you bought them anyway, it wont make a huge difference.

Looks like it'll be a cool build. Can't wait to see pix of it.


----------



## Ryrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crispybagel*
> 
> I would place it in the back, both for how it will look in the case and for airflows sake. The air will pass literally right through your case and into the radiator as you have 3x intake in front.


Thanks for the reply. I agree, that would be good. I was just looking at the case though and I can't figure out where that would go exactly, it will be my first build so I just want to make sure exactly.


----------



## Crispybagel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryrai*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I agree, that would be good. I was just looking at the case though and I can't figure out where that would go exactly, it will be my first build so I just want to make sure exactly.


It would indeed look a bit wierd if you had 1x140 and 1x120 on top, different sized of fans on the same area wouldn't look that good. Better having the radiator in the back for perfomance and alone since its the only 120mil your going to use.


----------



## equlizer34

Would a 140mm side panel fan set to exhaust help 2x 780 classified (the fins exhaust hot air onto the side window) Is it worth drilling a hole and putting one there?


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlizer34*
> 
> Would a 140mm side panel fan set to exhaust help 2x 780 classified (the fins exhaust hot air onto the side window) Is it worth drilling a hole and putting one there?


I don't own the case but know a lot about it. I wouldn't think you should have to do that. The whole point of this case is mega efficient airflow from front to rear. Do you have all the stock fan locations populated?


----------



## equlizer34

yes i do. Courgar 140mm rear, 2x noctua nf-f12 for H110 up top exhaust and 3x 120mm nf-f12 front. gpu's hit 80c after about 10 mins of heavy gaming. fans are set to 100% at 80c and above.

When i take the side panel off temps go down 7-8c. I was thinking about upgrading to the thermaltake core x9 but there is soo much space inside


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlizer34*
> 
> yes i do. Courgar 140mm rear, 2x noctua nf-f12 for H110 up top exhaust and 3x 120mm nf-f12 front. gpu's hit 80c after about 10 mins of heavy gaming. fans are set to 100% at 80c and above.
> 
> When i take the side panel off temps go down 7-8c. I was thinking about upgrading to the thermaltake core x9 but there is soo much space inside


Before I went full watercooled, I did add a fan on the side panel. It definitely helped exhausting some of that hot air. The stock case fans alone were not enough for SLI.


----------



## equlizer34

Those 2 small 50mm fans actually lower temps by 7c. Thought i would put an 80mm around where the power supply and a 50mm fan to cool the ram using some steel strap. The Thermaltake commander FT is left on auto and thermal probe stuck in the fins of the top gpu. Auto does low/med/high (40/50/60c) Just need to tidy things up and wipe down the inside


----------



## Radnad

So is SLI heat really a problem with the 540? That would surprise me considering what this case is touted to be...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> So is SLI heat really a problem with the 540? That would surprise me considering what this case is touted to be...


I really can't fathom it being a problem related to the Air 540 itself. Completely open airflow design, nothing blocking it and you can use so many fans. Plus there isn't a whole lot of distance for air to travel so a short wind tunnel that expels air out of the case quickly. I'm gonna stick dual Silverstone AP182s in the front of mine-this along with a rear fan should put it near the top when it comes to best airflow of all cases.


----------



## equlizer34

Well im not sure if i'm doing something wrong or not but these ACX coolers dump back alot of heat into the case. My fan curve in AB is pretty high. Also in the summer its 25c (77F) in the house.


----------



## equlizer34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I really can't fathom it being a problem related to the Air 540 itself. Completely open airflow design, nothing blocking it and you can use so many fans. Plus there isn't a whole lot of distance for air to travel so a short wind tunnel that expels air out of the case quickly. I'm gonna stick dual Silverstone AP182s in the front of mine-this along with a rear fan should put it near the top when it comes to best airflow of all cases.


What is your plan of attack to put 2x 180mm in the front of this case?

I may try 2 of these








http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220056&cm_re=Silverstone_FHP141-_-35-220-056-_-Product


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlizer34*
> 
> What is your plan of attack to put 2x 180mm in the front of this case?


It has been done before. It shouldn't require any more than zip ties and maybe some double sided tape or velcro. I'll have the case in a few days and post pics of how I do it.


----------



## ZvY Help me

Ok I need help. My hard drives are as if they were welded in how the hell do I get them out I only need to remove one because I need to send it back (it was delivered dead)


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlizer34*
> 
> Well im not sure if i'm doing something wrong or not but these ACX coolers dump back alot of heat into the case. My fan curve in AB is pretty high. Also in the summer its 25c (77F) in the house.


What is the configuration of all your fans?

EDIT:
Also maybe a pic of inside your case, perhaps there is something someone can see that is making a difference.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlizer34*
> 
> Well im not sure if i'm doing something wrong or not but these ACX coolers dump back alot of heat into the case. My fan curve in AB is pretty high. Also in the summer its 25c (77F) in the house.


Here's what I did for mine to pull some more hot air out. Had It pushing air in this picture, worked better as exhaust though. (Sorry about the lame picture quality)


----------



## equlizer34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> What is the configuration of all your fans?
> 
> EDIT:
> Also maybe a pic of inside your case, perhaps there is something someone can see that is making a difference.


look back 1 page. i posted a few pics there. The 3 120's in the front are bringing in fresh air and the other 3 are exhaust (2 120 on top and 1 140mm back)


----------



## equlizer34

Tempted to do this tomorrow if i cant figure anything else out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Here's what I did for mine to pull some more hot air out. Had It pushing air in this picture, worked better as exhaust though. (Sorry about the lame picture quality)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## Ryrai

Is there anywhere you can ground yourself with this case? It seems to be fully painted, but the back fan guard seems like a good spot to connect an ESD wrist band?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryrai*
> 
> Is there anywhere you can ground yourself with this case? It seems to be fully painted, but the back fan guard seems like a good spot to connect an ESD wrist band?


If you clip will fit, I would use a screw hole for the door, or find a place that's out of sight and scrape a small bit of paint off.

Edit: just tested, the thumb screws are conductive if you can clip on to them while they are threaded in.


----------



## Ryrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> If you clip will fit, I would use a screw hole for the door, or find a place that's out of sight and scrape a small bit of paint off.
> 
> Edit: just tested, the thumb screws are conductive if you can clip on to them while they are threaded in.


Ah that's awesome, thanks for testing that







I will try clip it to the thumb screw, if not I'll scrape some paint off.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Not the coolest I guess but here is mine, I need some good lighting, the NZXT 2m Red LED kit wasn't good enough, might look for white of something else.




Spoiler: More Pics & Build Log!











Conop 8888 Build Log


----------



## equlizer34

I seemed to have fixed my problem. I didnt know i could change the temp limit for each card







Raised it to 85c and when the cards reach 75c the fans spin to 100%. Now my top card maxes at 78c and bottom card is 69c. Top card fan speed is 94% and bottom card is 79%. gpu and mem speeds stay constant with no dips.


----------



## Ryrai

Hey guys. I was screwing in my PSU to secure it into the case, and I noticed I'd accidentally screwed it into a none-screw hole, just an air hole in the PSU, but when taking the screw out I saw a little spark...Now I'm very worried about any damage? Anyone know anything about this? I'm a fool :/ I was using a small portable low powered drill to do it quickly, thinking about it I feel like I shouldn't have used a drill either.


----------



## equlizer34

You never have to use any type of drill when putting together a computer. You may want to take it out and test it before hooking it back up again. Did you just purchase it?


----------



## Ryrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlizer34*
> 
> You never have to use any type of drill when putting together a computer. You may want to take it out and test it before hooking it back up again. Did you just purchase it?


I didn't think I should have used a drill, stupid of me, wanted to save time. Yep just purchased it very recently.


----------



## equlizer34

I want some PCI-E braided cables that look like this but don't know what they are called exactly.



Forgot to ask. Is that safe to do that since the power supply is 1 rail?


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlizer34*
> 
> I want some PCI-E braided cables that look like this but don't know what they are called exactly.


I think they're called "Dual 6+2 Pin PCI-e Cable". This is from cablemod website. Also, not sure if the post is for the topic of the forum. PM me if you got more questions.


----------



## BranField

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlizer34*
> 
> I want some PCI-E braided cables that look like this but don't know what they are called exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to ask. Is that safe to do that since the power supply is 1 rail?


as far as i know they are called 'daisy-chained PCIe cables'. my cable kit i got for my ax1200i from corsair came with them and i can see that you have the ax1200. may want to check out the corsair website to look for replacement sleeved cables for your specific PSU


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlizer34*
> 
> I want some PCI-E braided cables that look like this but don't know what they are called exactly.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to ask. Is that safe to do that since the power supply is 1 rail?


They are called pig-tail connectors. Unfortunately, I don't think they exists for the AX1200 (Gold). We didn't start using pig-tail cables until the AX Platinum came out.

This is the only one we have; http://www.corsair.com/en/ax-series-pci-e-cable-compatible-with-ax1200-only.


----------



## Ryrai

Hi guys, just wondering if any of you have an idea where I can install my gtx 980 TI hybrid in this case with this set up. I can't decide where to put the radiator. I've included a picture of the card and my case currently, below.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryrai*
> 
> Hi guys, just wondering if any of you have an idea where I can install my gtx 980 TI hybrid in this case with this set up. I can't decide where to put the radiator. I've included a picture of the card and my case currently, below.


I would mount it at the front of the case.
Starting form the outside of the case (the front) put a fan, then the case, the radiator then the second fan.
It shouldn't block good air getting to your CPU









I think either way you'll have to remove your lower 2 120mm fans at the front to make room for it regardless if it's a 120mm or 140mm rad.
It may not look the best, but I'd say it's your best option.
e) you may or may not be able to do a push/pull config on that rad though. the card is pretty long


----------



## Ryrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I would mount it at the front of the case.
> Starting form the outside of the case (the front) put a fan, then the case, the radiator then the second fan.
> It shouldn't block good air getting to your CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think either way you'll have to remove your lower 2 120mm fans at the front to make room for it regardless if it's a 120mm or 140mm rad.
> It may not look the best, but I'd say it's your best option.
> e) you may or may not be able to do a push/pull config on that rad though. the card is pretty long


Thanks for the reply. Would that be better than back mounting it? Any chance of a quick ms paint job to illustrate what you mean exactly so I don't mess anything up?


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I would mount it at the front of the case.
> Starting form the outside of the case (the front) put a fan, then the case, the radiator then the second fan.
> It shouldn't block good air getting to your CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think either way you'll have to remove your lower 2 120mm fans at the front to make room for it regardless if it's a 120mm or 140mm rad.
> It may not look the best, but I'd say it's your best option.
> e) you may or may not be able to do a push/pull config on that rad though. the card is pretty long


If you want to mount it this way with two fans you will need to buy some extras of the long screws. If you turn it 'sideways' so the tubes are to the side you may get away with keeping your other fans (it's a 120mm rad and this was around shouldn't be much bigger than a 120mm fan). Ideally you want the rad above the pump on the card but whatever you can manage should be fine.

Cheers.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryrai*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Would that be better than back mounting it? Any chance of a quick ms paint job to illustrate what you mean exactly so I don't mess anything up?



Also a thing to note.
You can put all three of those noctua fans on the outside of the case there and you wont loose the fan by placing the radiator there.
Some screws will still allow you to mount through the front chassis, depends on if they gave you just enough to go to the radiator through the fans or not.
After placing all three 120mm fans on the outside of the front of the case you can then choose if you want to mount it on the bottom 120mm or middle 120mm slot.
I would not put it at the top 120mm slot.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> @EVGA-JacobF Do you know if the radiator can be run flat on the bottom of the case? Or will this prevent the air in the unit from getting trapped and cause the pump to suck it up continuously? Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Ideally you want the radiator on level or higher, but in most scenarios it can run below without issue also.


Put it wherever you like. Also this unit does not _need_ two fans. If you want to keep it simple stick to one (although obviously two will be better







).

Cheers.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryrai*
> 
> Hi guys, just wondering if any of you have an idea where I can install my gtx 980 TI hybrid in this case with this set up. I can't decide where to put the radiator. I've included a picture of the card and my case currently, below.


You may be able to get it sideways where the front bottom fan is without removing the middle one. AIOs can sit any direction.


----------



## Ryrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> 
> Also a thing to note.
> You can put all three of those noctua fans on the outside of the case there and you wont loose the fan by placing the radiator there.
> Some screws will still allow you to mount through the front chassis, depends on if they gave you just enough to go to the radiator through the fans or not.
> After placing all three 120mm fans on the outside of the front of the case you can then choose if you want to mount it on the bottom 120mm or middle 120mm slot.
> I would not put it at the top 120mm slot.


That's a great help, thank you! And thanks to everyone else for the input. I will let you know how I get on.


----------



## Ryrai

Oh dear, my motherboard is screwed in and secure but I've just noticed my IO shield either seems bent or not in properly, will this cause any harm? Would hate to have to take the motherboard out again, was a pain getting it in there lol. Included 2 pics, one zoomed in if anyone wouldn't mind taking a look.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryrai*
> 
> Oh dear, my motherboard is screwed in and secure but I've just noticed my IO shield either seems bent or not in properly, will this cause any harm? Would hate to have to take the motherboard out again, was a pain getting it in there lol. Included 2 pics, one zoomed in if anyone wouldn't mind taking a look.


in my experience no, but it's maybe a 15 minute fix if it really bothers you


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryrai*
> 
> Oh dear, my motherboard is screwed in and secure but I've just noticed my IO shield either seems bent or not in properly, will this cause any harm? Would hate to have to take the motherboard out again, was a pain getting it in there lol. Included 2 pics, one zoomed in if anyone wouldn't mind taking a look.


The problem is that a lot of those tabs are meant to be bent back to fit around the outside of the port. It isn't going to cause problems except for the network and displayport where you can see the tab is clearly covering the port. I'd fix it myself but it's up to you whether the effort is worth it







If you do decide to fix it then I'd suggest that you hold the IO shield against the motherboard and figure out which tabs need to go where. Once everything's sitting flat and nothing's covered up that shouldn't be put it all back in the case.

Cheers.


----------



## Skye12977

Has anyone else here ever put a build together and figure out at the very end that you never put in the I/O shield? and then take it all back down just to put it in.....


----------



## Somasonic

Haha no, but I have had the issue where I didn't put it in properly and had to strip it down to fix it. Annoying in small cases where it means taking out pretty much everything so you can get the motherboard out


----------



## Ryrai

Haha, you guys made me feel better about it, thanks. I will probably just take it out and sort it instead of being lazy


----------



## gunslinger0077

my new setup!


----------



## ssgtnubb

Talk about tight clearance there on the GPU bridge lol, looks good though


----------



## Radnad

Looks good! That one run between the bridge and rad is some crazy bends.


----------



## Ryrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> 
> Also a thing to note.
> You can put all three of those noctua fans on the outside of the case there and you wont loose the fan by placing the radiator there.
> Some screws will still allow you to mount through the front chassis, depends on if they gave you just enough to go to the radiator through the fans or not.
> After placing all three 120mm fans on the outside of the front of the case you can then choose if you want to mount it on the bottom 120mm or middle 120mm slot.
> I would not put it at the top 120mm slot.


Hi guys, here with an update from earlier. I've included a picture of my GPU in socket, showing the direction of the fans with a poor paint job, is this how it should be? the radiator from the hybrid blows out where as my front fans blow in, not sure if that's ok?
Cheers











Edit: Also, if I add the fans to the front of the case, will I still be able to close the mesh and put the fan filter on?


----------



## ssgtnubb

Well with that position your shooting warm air directly into the pull path to your CPU. I'd personally reverse the direction on the GPU fan and put another fan on the outside of the PCI cage on the outside of the case of the 540 to help pull the air across the bottom of the case. I've got a 140mm fan on the outside of my case that is velcroed against the chassis and its helps pull out the heat from my Kingpins. Something to think on.


----------



## Ryrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Well with that position your shooting warm air directly into the pull path to your CPU. I'd personally reverse the direction on the GPU fan and put another fan on the outside of the PCI cage on the outside of the case of the 540 to help pull the air across the bottom of the case. I've got a 140mm fan on the outside of my case that is velcroed against the chassis and its helps pull out the heat from my Kingpins. Something to think on.


Yeah I didn't think that was right, it's my first time if you didn't guess haha, thought i'd make sure and now I'm glad I did







Do I just flip the fan around so the arrows point the same way as my other fans, but in the same spot? or do I need to put it on the opposite side of the radiator?

I will try do as you said if I have a spare fan. If I put the front fans on the outside of the case at the front would I still be able to close the front mesh with a dust filter? I have a third noctua 120mm fan the same as the other 2 on the front.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Just flip it around, if you can add another on the other side of the radiator that would help cool things down better as well as help force the air across to the back of the case.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryrai*
> 
> Hi guys, here with an update from earlier. I've included a picture of my GPU in socket, showing the direction of the fans with a poor paint job, is this how it should be? the radiator from the hybrid blows out where as my front fans blow in, not sure if that's ok?
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Also, if I add the fans to the front of the case, will I still be able to close the mesh and put the fan filter on?


Having the fan draw air in, instead of pushing it out, would be much more ideal for the way you've got it setup.
You can add a second fan to it, but you typically will get a 2c difference, best I've seen is 5c...
And yes having fans on the outside will allow you to put the mesh back on assuming your wiring doesn't get in the way.


----------



## Ryrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Just flip it around, if you can add another on the other side of the radiator that would help cool things down better as well as help force the air across to the back of the case.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Having the fan draw air in, instead of pushing it out, would be much more ideal for the way you've got it setup.
> You can add a second fan to it, but you typically will get a 2c difference, best I've seen is 5c...
> And yes having fans on the outside will allow you to put the mesh back on assuming your wiring doesn't get in the way.


Great, thanks for the help guys







Sorry about the noobie questions.


----------



## CommandDelete

Some great looking setup's in this thread! My 540 White/Black should be arriving tomorrow and is replacing a Antec Eleven Hundred V2. Reason I chose this was the dual chamber setup. I am currently running a SLI EVGA 980TI SC 2.0+ GPU setup with an i5 4690K and 16GB PC2400. I am looking to ONLY water-cool the CPU as when I decide to cool the GPU, I will go with a full custom loop. I'm currently looking between the Corsair H100i GTX and the H110i GTX. The H110i is about $60 CAD more including shipping where I am looking to purchase from, so for my needs do you think its worth the extra? It's replacing the stock cooler and I plan a Push/Pull setup with the Cosair AF120 to replace whatever it comes with. As soon as I have everything into the new case, I'll post some pictures here.


----------



## equlizer34

Where would be a good place for a Canadian to get a sleeving kit or at least all the parts to make their own cables? I want to make some pci-e 6+2 pigtail extension cables for my AX1200 (not i)


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *equlizer34*
> 
> Where would be a good place for a Canadian to get a sleeving kit or at least all the parts to make their own cables? I want to make some pci-e 6+2 pigtail extension cables for my AX1200 (not i)


Cable Sleeving Gallery & Discussion

This isn't really the forum for that question, why don't you ask here ^^


----------



## Zelo

My new build that I just finished: http://pcpartpicker.com/b/ysNNnQ


----------



## Tim Drake

Hey guys! I have had an Air 540 for a while and i'm planning on doing a lot of spray painting / plastidip modding to my components and I was wondering if for painting the mesh, would light coats of spray paint be a better idea than plastidip since the plastidip may clog up some of the mesh?

Thanks!


----------



## juicebox1155

Ive seen many people spray the front mesh for their air 540. I think you are right saying that the plastidip would clog the mesh holes. However I think plastidip would look great on the solid plastic part of the case.


----------



## SpykeZ

I'll join in. I love orange so I was pretty happy to find the z97 SOC from Gigabyte was orange.




Just got back from where I work. Took the grills out (thank you Corsair, took me like..3 minutes to get these out, super simple) and painted them orange.


----------



## Tim Drake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


Would you like to inform me of how you painted those grills?

Plastidip or spraypaint? Could you give me some pointers for a noobie too?


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> Would you like to inform me of how you painted those grills?
> 
> Plastidip or spraypaint? Could you give me some pointers for a noobie too?


I would go for spray-paint, it's really easy and you wont get any clotting.
Just use a high grit sandpaper and scuff the surface a little, degrease it, thin layer of primer and spraypaint thin layers until you have the result you look for.

I did it with mine and it looks great in my opinion:


----------



## Tim Drake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> I would go for spray-paint, it's really easy and you wont get any clotting.
> Just use a high grit sandpaper and scuff the surface a little, degrease it, thin layer of primer and spraypaint thin layers until you have the result you look for.
> 
> I did it with mine and it looks great in my opinion:


What's all that other stuff? I just want the easiest way for a beginner


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> What's all that other stuff? I just want the easiest way for a beginner


What other stuff?

An easy explanation: You want to sandpaper it to smooth the surface, degrease it so that the surface is completely clean and "fat-free". Then a layer of primer so that the final paint sticks better to the surface, being less prone to flake/chip off. Then i usually sandpaper and degrease it again, one more layer of primer and let it dry for a little while. When it's ready to be painted over, use thin layers of spray-paint, moving from left to right at a distance of approx. 30cm.

All of that stuff mentioned, you can get at your local DIY store. A high grit sandpaper (low = rough/high = fine), a metal primer, a bottle of "something that degreases" and a decent brand spray-paint. You can always ask an employee there, they should be able to assist you.

Good luck


----------



## boredgunner

It's almost time.



Not pictured: Intel Core i7 6700k (unable to acquire one), Swiftech H140-X (hasn't arrived yet), MSI GTX 980 GAMING 4G and Samsung 850 EVO 250GB and a hard drive (all of which I'm using at the moment). I chose the H140-X so I can maintain positive air pressure and because I'm probably going to be getting an AIO cooled GPU in the future.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> What's all that other stuff? I just want the easiest way for a beginner


You don't need to do any of the other stuff mentioned at all. Spray paint tech has come a long way compared to what you used to need to do for quick paint touch ups. You just need to find your color of spray paint that has primer already in it.

I went to Wal*Mart since it was the only place close enough that had spray paint and got this stuff:



No need to sand or anything. Just blow off the grill with air or something to make sure all the dust is off of it. You obviously don't want that or you'll have a dusty texture on it after it dries.

My personal opinion, I hate spray painting down onto something sitting on cardboard. I hung these up using small hooks (I work at a place that has a powder coating line) and shot the spray about 12 inches away to make sure nothing would pool up.

You can just bend a clothes hangar apart and use that.

Let it air dry about 15-20 minutes before touching it. If the surface feels sticky, but no paint is coming off, it's almost done drying but still soft and will easily scratch off if you try to use it.

I used a fan to blow it dry faster.


----------



## Ally1987

I'm not a owner of this case yet, but I'm getting one this month.

But I was wondering - is there room for two 140mm fans to be mounted on the topp of the case?

editI:


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ally1987*
> 
> I'm not a owner of this case yet, but I'm getting one this month.
> 
> But I was wondering - is there room for two 140mm fans to be mounted on the topp of the case?
> 
> editI:


You COULD, but you're not going to be able to put that shroud back on.


----------



## Tim Drake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ally1987*
> 
> I'm not a owner of this case yet, but I'm getting one this month.
> 
> But I was wondering - is there room for two 140mm fans to be mounted on the topp of the case?
> 
> *Yes, you can. I have my H110 up top which is 2 x 140mm fans.*


----------



## Tim Drake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> You COULD, but you're not going to be able to put that shroud back on.


What are you talking about?

They fit fine.


----------



## Tim Drake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


I live in the UK, so i'll have to look around for the stuff.

I may just use the yellow plastidip I will be buying as it will be far cheaper to use the same can for both of my projects.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> They fit fine.


Please edit your last post instead of posting 3 times in a row. He is saying if you mount them on the outside of the case, that you can not get the shroud back on like you can in the front.


----------



## Ally1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Please edit your last post instead of posting 3 times in a row. He is saying if you mount them on the outside of the case, that you can not get the shroud back on like you can in the front.


Oh my bad. I ment of course inside of the case, inside on the top.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tim Drake*
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> They fit fine.


I'm talking about reading his post and understanding what he's asking with the included picture asking if fans will fit on the top of the case.

Picture of proof, no they do not fit on top.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ally1987*
> 
> Oh my bad. I ment of course inside of the case, inside on the top.


From the website:

"Fan Mount Locations
Front: (x3) 120mm or (x2) 140mm
Top: (x2) 120/140mm
Rear: (x1) 120/140mm"


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ally1987*
> 
> Oh my bad. I ment of course inside of the case, inside on the top.


*beats you with frozen trout*


----------



## kl6mk6

This is the right way to mount 140s on the outside


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> This is the right way to mount 140s on the outside


Kinda feel they coulda made the case just a tid bit bigger to allow the shrouds back on. Kinda like the Switch 810 did up top.


----------



## Ally1987

but why would you mount the fans outside of the case instead of inside? If there's no room for it inside, I can understand.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ally1987*
> 
> but why would you mount the fans outside of the case instead of inside? If there's no room for it inside, I can understand.


So I can fit my radiator in there with push pull configuration with low RPM fans. I think the stock grills look lame anyway.


----------



## Unnatural

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I think the stock grills look lame anyway.


Have a look at this wonderful mod then


----------



## rodaduck

here is another way , I painted mine so if you look at an angle it would be a slightly different color , and all I did was clean no sanding , get some good frog tape and cover the front of the grill and make sure right before you paint your take yout thumb and start rubbing the tape pushing down , you will see the small circle where the holes are start to show through the tape , when done flip it and paint the back side of the grill it dos not have to be thick , the goal is to paint the inside edge of the holes in the grill , peel the tape and let dry , first let the paint get tacky so there is no running to the front side of the grill


----------



## nerdybeat

Cleaned up ye old mothership finally!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Got one of those Silver 540's coming soon. Gave up on Phanteks as they sent me a front panel with no fan filters. Not very impressed considering I spent over £200 on that case. Quick question, is it better to put 3 120's in the front instead of the included 2 140's?


----------



## ssgtnubb

Cooling will be overall be better, but the noise level will also rise.


----------



## snorex1

First water cooling setup I put together, took a while to finally decide to go full water cool. Bad photos from my iphone6.. thought it was gonna come out better, dam apple!


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snorex1*
> 
> First water cooling setup I put together, took a while to finally decide to go full water cool. Bad photos from my iphone6.. thought it was gonna come out better, dam apple!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like the way you did the bottom res and pump, thats different. I wonder what it would look like with white coolant though...


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snorex1*
> 
> First water cooling setup I put together, took a while to finally decide to go full water cool. Bad photos from my iphone6.. thought it was gonna come out better, dam apple!


As someone who was new to custom water once. HAVE FUN WITH THE MAINTENANCE! lol

looks absolutely beautiful though









This was my first attempt:


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> As someone who was new to custom water once. HAVE FUN WITH THE MAINTENANCE! lol


I love maintaining my loop, its the only hobby i have that i can actually be left alone. It gives me a day where i can tell the wife and kids to buzz off i'm busy, put on some good tunes or a game and drain, flush, fill, and enjoy!


----------



## snorex1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> As someone who was new to custom water once. HAVE FUN WITH THE MAINTENANCE! lol
> 
> looks absolutely beautiful though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first attempt:


Lol, yeah.. the maintenance part is something I somewhat dislike, which is why drained it and put in a drain port on my flow meter. Hopefully it will be easier with a drain port.


----------



## snorex1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I like the way you did the bottom res and pump, thats different. I wonder what it would look like with white coolant though...


I might just try white coolant on my next maintenance.

P.S. my pump is actually up top on the swiftech H240-X that I expanded. lol


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snorex1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I like the way you did the bottom res and pump, thats different. I wonder what it would look like with white coolant though...
> 
> 
> 
> I might just try white coolant on my next maintenance.
> 
> P.S. my pump is actually up top on the swiftech H240-X that I expanded. lol
Click to expand...

Oh thats a flow meter, I got it now. Looked a lot like a DDC pump at first and I thought you were running dual pumps with the swiftech. Still sweet and different, it fooled me, lol.


----------



## Steele84

I know "wrong thread" but does anyone no a reputable company that I can pick up a "240" model of this product ? The Egg is out of stock. Thanks


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steele84*
> 
> I know "wrong thread" but does anyone no a reputable company that I can pick up a "240" model of this product ? The Egg is out of stock. Thanks



PCPartPicker is love!
NCIX has them in but cost a little more


----------



## Svirfneblin

I have pondered picking up those prolimatech fans for awhile now. Are those the ones that are 140mm that mount to 120mm holes? Also are you using these fans against a radiator and if so how are your temps? Sorry for all the questions but I have really wondered about those fans for a long time.


----------



## Svirfneblin

I love your build. Did you bend or just cut out the 3.5" HDD mounts on the bottom so you could instead use that area for a rad and fans? Also, I noticed in early pics that you have what seems to be a black blanking plate over the outside perimeter of the mobo and rubber grommets to pass through PSU cables. Did you do that custom or order it somewhere? I know you can get blanking plates from some site I have bookmarked but don't remember at this very moment. It looks like you started with a black blanking plate and then it appears to be aluminium. IDK. I like how you mounted your fittings to the plate to pass through to the back of Air540. Super cool.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steele84*
> 
> I know "wrong thread" but does anyone no a reputable company that I can pick up a "240" model of this product ? The Egg is out of stock. Thanks


Amazon? looks like they have the white version http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Carbide-Airflow-MicroATX-Mini-ITX/dp/B00LA6Y5XQ/ref=sr_1_3?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1443045170&sr=1-3&keywords=Air+240+black


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Amazon? looks like they have the white version http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Carbide-Airflow-MicroATX-Mini-ITX/dp/B00LA6Y5XQ/ref=sr_1_3?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1443045170&sr=1-3&keywords=Air+240+black


A few places I know are good.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9150565&SRCCODE=WEBGOOPA&scid=scplp1596041&gclid=Cj0KEQjwm4mwBRCni-ivmePYivkBEiQAdGkklgTT_vbfpWBxMiD8WQ46igNtMqL7PXzblEhMUYSpepMaApnV8P8HAQ

http://www.directron.com/cc9011069ww.html?gsear=1

Only has 1 left in stock.
http://www.overstock.com/Electronics/Corsair-Carbide-Air-240-Computer-Case/9243358/product.html


----------



## Steele84

Thanks, I ended up going with NCIX with a grand total of $108.99. More than I wanted to pay, but I fear they may not be making them any longer with the stock be out consistently across so many sites.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steele84*
> 
> Thanks, I ended up going with NCIX with a grand total of $108.99. More than I wanted to pay, but I fear they may not be making them any longer with the stock be out consistently across so many sites.


Working with this case as much as I have the last few weeks. For what I paid, if I was forced to get another one, I would have 0 issue paying 120 for this case. Just the overall design of it is great. The only complaint I have about this case is the stupid hot swap bays that were apparently an afterthought. All this time went into making sure everything you didn't want to see was covered into the back. They could have easily used some of that space in the back to do it like below where the drive bay is, add a couple doors below it where you could plug into. Hell I have to take the window side off anyways to take the 3.5's out, why not just use up some of that space in the back to hide them.


----------



## rodaduck

if your running ssd like I am I used the hot swap cable and made a spot that no would ever see my ssd will post shortly , I have 3 drive and all will be hidden and you 100% correct about the placement on the case


----------



## rodaduck

im using all prolima tech fans and as soon as my build is done ill post temps , the 140 do use I 120 mount and they are only 15mm thick , the 140 put out around 90 cfm I believe with very little noise the 120 around 50 cfm I hope they work fine on rads , im sure they will don't want to run corsairs mainly because everybody runs them and the prolima save a lot of room


----------



## rodaduck

i made all the plates i wish my metal working was better , im going to post in a few min a bad ass spot for your ssd using the hot swap cables


----------



## rodaduck

to get through to the back i used bitspower bulkhead pass-through


----------



## rodaduck

ill post when im finished with the build


----------



## rodaduck

HI


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodaduck*
> 
> i made all the plates i wish my metal working was better , im going to post in a few min a bad ass spot for your ssd using the hot swap cables


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodaduck*
> 
> to get through to the back i used bitspower bulkhead pass-through


Hey bud, you really need to edit your previous posts, rather than spam the thread with these micro-posts. You've got one heck of a project going on there and I am looking forward to seeing what you come up with.

You may also consider wanting to make a build log and post it in this forum, so you can keep all your progress in one spot.

One last thing..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodaduck*
> 
> OK , IVE MADE A LIITLE PROGRESS , JUST WAITING TO GET MORE FUNDS , IM GETTING VERY CLOSE , FEW MORE MODS I WANT TO DO , AND THEN THE OBVIOUS AND ITS ROCK AND ROLL TIME , THERE IS ONE PIC I THINK ALOT OF YOU WILL REALLY LIKE AND ITS A VERY EASY MOD .
> [SNIP]


Ease off on the caps please.


----------



## rodaduck

no caps


----------



## rodaduck

no caps


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodaduck*
> 
> NO PROBLEM ILL EDIT I DID NOT RELIZE IT WENT EVER WHERE I MADE A MISTAKE AND TRIED TO FIX,


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodaduck*
> 
> I DONT KNOW HOW TO MAKE A BUILD LOG BUT ILL TAKE THE TIME TO FIGURE IT OUT , AND I SEE WHAT YOU MEAN THOSE WERE SEPERATE REPLIES TO A POST , STILL LEARNING HOW THIS SITE WORKS , SORRY PEOPLE


Maybe I was not completely clear.. Regardless...

Please do not make posts in all caps, I am fairly certain making all caps posts are against the ToS. You may want to edit these before someone reports you.

EDIT: You kinda just did it again...


----------



## ssgtnubb

Caps, it bleeds the eyes!


----------



## SpykeZ

So after I looked back in my case, I had enough of seeing those huge bricks. I mounted all 3 on the back side of the case then took out most of the 2.5 bays since I won't be using them till later this year when I replace all the HDD's with 2.5. I ran into a problem with the SSD not reaching the last sata power. Then I remembered I just gutted out the hot swap ports out.



Cut the upper tab off so it wouldn't interfere with the lock and used it as an extension to reach where I needed it to go.



Now the inside looks all clean. Still hate the way the bottom looks so I may order some thin alunimum sheeting and cut it into a shroud to seat over the top of it.


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> Now the inside looks all clean. Still hate the way the bottom looks so I may order some thin alunimum sheeting and cut it into a shroud to seat over the top of it.


I would go with black acrylic, cheap and easy to cut to shape.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> I would go with black acrylic, cheap and easy to cut to shape.


Agree, black acrylic of about 2-3mm thick will do the job. Nothing to crazy to make:


----------



## BranField

decided to paint the mesh and grills to match my build. plastic grills white and the mesh aluminium to match the z170 deluxe inside. Aploagies for the potato pics (taken on my nexus 5)




I think it turned out alright, slight white mismatch but nothing too serious. Next up i think i will do the PCI brackets white and the thumb screws aluminium.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Well I got it done finally!! Thought I would share. I should be updating my build log soon. Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Well I got it done finally!! Thought I would share. I should be updating my build log soon. Thanks for all the help guys!


I really like this. The basic black with slight copper accents looks really good. I like the matching Alphacool components too. It would be slick if you could come up with some kind of copper cover for the HDD.


----------



## yttocstfarc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> I really like this. The basic black with slight copper accents looks really good. I like the matching Alphacool components too. It would be slick if you could come up with some kind of copper cover for the HDD.


Thanks! Yeah I was thinking about popping that cover off and painting it copper or just a flat black/black primer but the silver adds a little splash of something else like the Ek logo. I'm really pleased with the build. After the fact I found a Alphacool fitting that will let me use the other hot swap bay. I'll add that in there next time I drain the loop for maintenance. My NZXT HUE is on RMA it quit working so I don't have any lights at the moment. I'll either put it back in or just get some Bitfenix Alchemy strips to add some lighting to the case to show it off some. Its DARK in there without it. All you see is the ROG logo shining...lol


----------



## Vperez

Just finished my new build.


----------



## rodaduck

Not to be an ass , but the caps thing get blown out of proportion, seems a lot of people use it as an excuse to complain its caps big f"ing deal , get over it and move on , I wish everyone would write in caps since im half blind makes it easier to read


----------



## Radnad

Actually it's Internet etiquette, has been since around '84. A Google search will bring up tons of articles and studies showing the adverse affects of typing in all caps unless trying to convey a specific point. Bottom line is it's considered rude.

On a side not, David Draiman of Disturbed types in all caps on his Facebook page and makes no apologies, but he is the only one I know of that gets away with it.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yttocstfarc*
> 
> Thanks! Yeah I was thinking about popping that cover off and painting it copper or just a flat black/black primer but the silver adds a little splash of something else like the Ek logo. I'm really pleased with the build. After the fact I found a Alphacool fitting that will let me use the other hot swap bay. I'll add that in there next time I drain the loop for maintenance. My NZXT HUE is on RMA it quit working so I don't have any lights at the moment. I'll either put it back in or just get some Bitfenix Alchemy strips to add some lighting to the case to show it off some. Its DARK in there without it. All you see is the ROG logo shining...lol


I did the black and copper thing on an older build of mine.










If you ever decide to look at the Alphacool copper fittings. Stay away from them. They're absolute garbage. They looked so sexy until I finally tore my water cooling apart to find out they're just aluminum with a copper paint over it. When I looked at the fittings, the paint or coating wore off on the inside and there was corrosion and crap everywhere in my system, had so much gunk come out of my loop when I drained it.

Which is absolutely ridiculous considering they were like, almost 10 bucks per fitting.


----------



## haw11b

Just finished my build in this case and really pleased with it.

4790k
r9 290x vapor-x
NB e-loop fans
240 ek pe rad
360 ek pe rad
mayhem pastel raspberry purple coolant
cables made by me





very quiet while running and very good temps on both gpu and cpu. idle cpu is 29-30, under load 67-70. gpu idle 29, under load 48. cpu overclocked to 4800, gpu overclocked to 1208/6000


----------



## SpykeZ

better picture


----------



## Crispybagel

Has anyone tried fitting a custom mounted radiator in the bottom of the air 540, my ideas are leaning towards EKWB watercooling for my 2x 980's but it's difficult to keep that cool with a single 360 rad in front.


----------



## Crispybagel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> better picture


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> I really like this. The basic black with slight copper accents looks really good. I like the matching Alphacool components too. It would be slick if you could come up with some kind of copper cover for the HDD.


Now where are the sleeved cables? ^^


----------



## SpykeZ

Coming to a case near you. I don't have the patience to do it so I gotta order some.


----------



## ssgtnubb

How's the EK kit working out for you, thinking on changing out from my 220x?


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> How's the EK kit working out for you, thinking on changing out from my 220x?


Loving it. THe Vardar fans it comes with are absolutely insane. I installed an H220x and I absolutely hated the quality feeling of it and just overall mounting of it. Felt more like a toy. Of all the all in ones I've installed for myself and customers as well as custom loops I've done, outside the custom one I did, this thing is just pure quality. Nothing feels cheap on it. Ya the price is higher but on the flipside, they're using a really good pump, the hosing isn't some gimpy little spaghetti, the block is really well made, the fans are insanely awesome, radiator is pretty darn thick, there's a fan hub on the radiator so you don't have to have fan cables going everywhere. It may be pricey at 200 dollars compared to a cheaper one like the 220x, but it also FEELS like a 200 dollar unit.









Over the stock cooler, my temps dropped like 15-20c under load OC'd 400mhz.


----------



## Vperez

Are those Vardar fans loud? I currently have some phanteks which are doing pretty well but the static pressure is around 1. The top of the line vardars are like 3 but they are like 33 dcb compared to 19 for the phanteks.


----------



## ssgtnubb

I've got a few different sets of Vardars and the only one's I would consider loud are the Furious Vardar's which aren't the standard fan on this kit.


----------



## juicebox1155

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crispybagel*
> 
> Has anyone tried fitting a custom mounted radiator in the bottom of the air 540, my ideas are leaning towards EKWB watercooling for my 2x 980's but it's difficult to keep that cool with a single 360 rad in front.


I have seen it done although it requires a bit of work. You would have to cut off the rail mounts for the 2 hdds at the bottom and probally cut out bigger fan slots. It would also be wise to install some filters. Why not just mount a 240 in the front, a 360 on top and a 120 on the back slot?


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juicebox1155*
> 
> I have seen it done although it requires a bit of work. You would have to cut off the rail mounts for the 2 hdds at the bottom and probally cut out bigger fan slots. It would also be wise to install some filters. Why not just mount a 240 in the front, a 360 on top and a 120 on the back slot?


the 360 would be in the front 240 on the top and 120/240 in the back


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> the 360 would be in the front 240 on the top and 120/240 in the back


^^^^


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vperez*
> 
> Are those Vardar fans loud? I currently have some phanteks which are doing pretty well but the static pressure is around 1. The top of the line vardars are like 3 but they are like 33 dcb compared to 19 for the phanteks.


Well at 100% they're pretty darn loud, but with how much air they can move at like, 50%....there's almost no difference or need to go that high. They're quieter than the fans that come on our case.


----------



## zhe1274




----------



## Valgaur

Hey peeps!

Im looking to finally do my build in this case (only took a year) ((thanks Vagur for reminding myself))

I have a few questions though. I want to watercool, bad. Always wanted to do one, just never had the reason, well now I finally do.

I plan on using EK radiator a XE360 in the front with push/pull push in the grill and pull in the case. Then a PE240 in the top with just push out of the top.

I will be using EK Vardar 120mm fans the 1450RPM models, I want the build to be quiet and perform well.

I will be using a EVGA X99 classified mobo, as I will eb getting the THOR full mobo/CPU/VRM waterblock. I will also be watercooling dual 780ti's.

My question is though, what pump should I use? and what res, or res/pump combo. I'ver thought about doing a longer rez along the bottom of the case laying horizontal, but I'm unsure.

Thoughts? Words? Food? Anger? I appreciate it all, especially food, and sleep


----------



## 7akata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Hey peeps!
> 
> Im looking to finally do my build in this case (only took a year) ((thanks Vagur for reminding myself))
> 
> I have a few questions though. I want to watercool, bad. Always wanted to do one, just never had the reason, well now I finally do.
> 
> I plan on using EK radiator a XE360 in the front with push/pull push in the grill and pull in the case. Then a PE240 in the top with just push out of the top.
> 
> I will be using EK Vardar 120mm fans the 1450RPM models, I want the build to be quiet and perform well.
> 
> I will be using a EVGA X99 classified mobo, as I will eb getting the THOR full mobo/CPU/VRM waterblock. I will also be watercooling dual 780ti's.
> 
> My question is though, what pump should I use? and what res, or res/pump combo. I'ver thought about doing a longer rez along the bottom of the case laying horizontal, but I'm unsure.
> 
> Thoughts? Words? Food? Anger? I appreciate it all, especially food, and sleep


I've really given consideration to gutting the the bottom and laying a res horizontal down there. Personally I have a DDC w/ Res running vertically along the back, in front of the video cards. I think your radiator and fan setup is the best for the case. Most of us seem to be running the 240/360 combo. I'm using Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pros and it's virtually whisper quiet.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7akata*
> 
> I've really given consideration to gutting the the bottom and laying a res horizontal down there. Personally I have a DDC w/ Res running vertically along the back, in front of the video cards. I think your radiator and fan setup is the best for the case. Most of us seem to be running the 240/360 combo. I'm using Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pros and it's virtually whisper quiet.


Am I going to thick on the radiators you think? the XE is a 60mm and the PE is 45 I believe. I don't want it to look cramped is all


----------



## 7akata

Picture for reference:



The front one is an XSPC EX360; Dimensions: 121 x 35.5 x 395mm (WxDxH)

The Top is an XSPC EX240; Dimensions: 121 x 35.5 x 275mm (WxDxH)

To give you reference of how cramped things might get when things are bigger than 35mm

Top is exhaust in push, front is intake in push.

The more I look the more I want to cut the hard drive cages out of the bottom, plate it flat, and try a horizontal res down there, but boy are they a pain to fill.


----------



## Vperez

I did an EX360 front intake and an EX280 top exhaust. It was a bit of a pain as it is a very tight fit. The fittings for the ex280 almost touch the IO metal backplate. I wanted to do the EX280 bottom intake and EX360 front intake and exhaust from the top which I still may do when I upgrade. The EX240 and EX360 will be a very nice fit and should not be cramped at all.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7akata*
> 
> Picture for reference:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The front one is an XSPC EX360; Dimensions: 121 x 35.5 x 395mm (WxDxH)
> 
> The Top is an XSPC EX240; Dimensions: 121 x 35.5 x 275mm (WxDxH)
> 
> To give you reference of how cramped things might get when things are bigger than 35mm
> 
> Top is exhaust in push, front is intake in push.
> 
> The more I look the more I want to cut the hard drive cages out of the bottom, plate it flat, and try a horizontal res down there, but boy are they a pain to fill.


What height res is that? and who is it from?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vperez*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did an EX360 front intake and an EX280 top exhaust. It was a bit of a pain as it is a very tight fit. The fittings for the ex280 almost touch the IO metal backplate. I wanted to do the EX280 bottom intake and EX360 front intake and exhaust from the top which I still may do when I upgrade. The EX240 and EX360 will be a very nice fit and should not be cramped at all.


From that picture I think I'll move the 360 to the PE360 going from a 60mm to a 45mm. I need to get my case from home to do better measuring


----------



## 7akata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> What height res is that? and who is it from?
> From that picture I think I'll move the 360 to the PE360 going from a 60mm to a 45mm. I need to get my case from home to do better measuring


Bitspower 250mm


----------



## Vperez

Correct me if I am wrong but the difference in length from the 240 to the 280 is about 45 mm. So you shouldn't have a problem with the front rad as the difference from the XE360 to the PE360 is 20 mm in thickness. The only issue I think you may have is the bottom hard drive tray which you should absolutely cut out regardless.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vperez*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did an EX360 front intake and an EX280 top exhaust. It was a bit of a pain as it is a very tight fit. The fittings for the ex280 almost touch the IO metal backplate. I wanted to do the EX280 bottom intake and EX360 front intake and exhaust from the top which I still may do when I upgrade. The EX240 and EX360 will be a very nice fit and should not be cramped at all.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vperez*
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong but the difference in length from the 240 to the 280 is about 45 mm. So you shouldn't have a problem with the front rad as the difference from the XE360 to the PE360 is 20 mm in thickness. The only issue I think you may have is the bottom hard drive tray which you should absolutely cut out regardless.


I was planning to remove them, I have a 3D printer and can build a plate to cover any hole and removing of stuffs and such









Any issues on a E-ATX mobo and the XE360? if so I am currently choosing between the EVGA X99 classified and the X99 gigabyte Gaming G1 WIFI board.

so E-ATX will be happening, but I'm just thinking here


----------



## Vperez

If you go e-atx and the xe360 you will likely only have a small spot free between res and motherboard. Look at 7akata's board and imagine he were doing push/pull on the front radiator and that is about how much space would be left. Pretty tight.


----------



## Crispybagel

I made a seperate thread about this but i thought this might be a better place to put it.

I've been sitting on my new PC for about 2 months now. I've always wanted to go for triple monitor and i've been thinking alot about getting another 980, simply because one would not be able to keep me on 60+ fps. The issue with 2 air cooled cards in my scenario is that i don't have a 1 slot spacing between the cards which will mush them together making the top card not able to breathe properly.

I've overlooked several kind of setups for my case and i've been theorycrafting for a while. This is what i came up with.



- One thing that might be a problem is the Res+pump combo unit below the 2 cards, it might not fit.
- Another thing i thought of is the 140mm radiator thats runs in the bottom, it will be placed directly above a HDD. HDD runs hot and so will the RAD which is not good.
But i've thought about getting a custom 3mm Aluminum Backplate that dissipates the heat which most likely will solve the problem. There will also be a spacing in between the RAD and the alu plate.
- Also not a 100% sure that a 140mm+360mm RAD will be able to cool 2 980's, but it should be enough? right?

Solution for everything would be getting a new CPU block and a 240 RAD to replace the H105 which definately will be enough to cool the whole system, but more expensive and i'm already satisfied with the performance and look of my H105.

I'll appreciate any comment giving advice/feedback or suggestions!


----------



## End3rWiggin

My not quite finished build.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crispybagel*
> 
> I made a seperate thread about this but i thought this might be a better place to put it.
> 
> I've been sitting on my new PC for about 2 months now. I've always wanted to go for triple monitor and i've been thinking alot about getting another 980, simply because one would not be able to keep me on 60+ fps. The issue with 2 air cooled cards in my scenario is that i don't have a 1 slot spacing between the cards which will mush them together making the top card not able to breathe properly.
> 
> I've overlooked several kind of setups for my case and i've been theorycrafting for a while. This is what i came up with.
> 
> 
> 
> - One thing that might be a problem is the Res+pump combo unit below the 2 cards, it might not fit.
> - Another thing i thought of is the 140mm radiator thats runs in the bottom, it will be placed directly above a HDD. HDD runs hot and so will the RAD which is not good.
> But i've thought about getting a custom 3mm Aluminum Backplate that dissipates the heat which most likely will solve the problem. There will also be a spacing in between the RAD and the alu plate.
> - Also not a 100% sure that a 140mm+360mm RAD will be able to cool 2 980's, but it should be enough? right?
> 
> Solution for everything would be getting a new CPU block and a 240 RAD to replace the H105 which definately will be enough to cool the whole system, but more expensive and i'm already satisfied with the performance and look of my H105.
> 
> I'll appreciate any comment giving advice/feedback or suggestions!


Forget the 140 on the bottom, the 360 will be plenty to cool your 980s , even overclocked. I doubt you will get a res top pump to fit under the cards, I will check dimensions when i get a chance. I would sell off the aio and get a cpu block and 240 rad, it will look better and work better IMO.


----------



## Crispybagel

Good point, might skip the bottom RAD, dont know about the CPU though, mine is doing good so will probably not swap it for a EK block and RAD. Will measure tonight and see where to fit the pump+res.


----------



## Vperez

I think it is still a good idea to have 2 bottom intake fans. Corsair should take note and add this flexibility to the case.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crispybagel*
> 
> Good point, might skip the bottom RAD, dont know about the CPU though, mine is doing good so will probably not swap it for a EK block and RAD. Will measure tonight and see where to fit the pump+res.


I have about 90mm (3.5") from the bottom of the case to the bottom of the 2nd SLI card.


----------



## Crispybagel

That's well enough to fit a RAD and even one with push n pull if you go for a slim 1. But i've decided to go for the 360 RAD in front. Going to measure space between sidewindow and PCB tomorrow to see if i can fit a res to the left in the case. Might go for a res+pump combo, perhaps the 140.


----------



## waswaswas84

a little update. Got tired of DIY flexible water cooling hoses


----------



## Snevok

Just finished up my custom paint job yesterday. I really love how it turned out. I still have to get sleeved cables and somehow cover up the hard drives, but other than that it's perfect!


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snevok*
> 
> Just finished up my custom paint job yesterday. I really love how it turned out. I still have to get sleeved cables and somehow cover up the hard drives, but other than that it's perfect!


Very clean build. I like it!


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snevok*
> 
> Just finished up my custom paint job yesterday. I really love how it turned out. I still have to get sleeved cables and somehow cover up the hard drives, but other than that it's perfect!


Looking good, very clean.
I really like black/white builds, my previous build was a B/W one as well.

Any particular reason you put your AIO in front and no fans on top? Isn't it a little "air-starving" this way?


----------



## Snevok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Looking good, very clean.
> I really like black/white builds, my previous build was a B/W one as well.
> 
> Any particular reason you put your AIO in front and no fans on top? Isn't it a little "air-starving" this way?


It's actually not as bad as I thought it would be. I've got both my GPU and CPU overclocked and run a stress test for both. They may get maybe 5c warmer at most under the worst possible conditions, but it's never more than 1-2c during intense games. I guess the fans that come with the AIO are pretty nice; I can barely even hear them they are so quiet.

I also thinks it looks better on the front, and there was no way for me to get the block right side up with the radiator on the top since the tubes are SO long. I guess long tubes can be a good thing and a bad thing at the same time ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

I'm adding red sleeved cables as soon as they come, which should be sometime tomorrow. I do love me some red, and I think it will contrast really nicely with the rest of the build.


----------



## Luckbad

Is there any way to get a side panel with mesh instead of a window? I would love this case but don't want a window because my components will never match again. I buy the best, not what matches (and I'm way too lazy to try or keep things perfectly tidy anymore).


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luckbad*
> 
> Is there any way to get a side panel with mesh instead of a window? I would love this case but don't want a window because my components will never match again. I buy the best, not what matches (and I'm way too lazy to try or keep things perfectly tidy anymore).


You can only get the windowed or the solid panel. They are interchangeable. If by mesh you mean honey-comb patterned, then you would have to buy a solid panel and modify it.


----------



## Luckbad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> You can only get the windowed or the solid panel. They are interchangeable. If by mesh you mean honey-comb patterned, then you would have to buy a solid panel and modify it.


Hmm... that's definitely something. I could just order an extra solid panel and have two (there's a little mesh vent on there, yeah? I can probably deal with that).


----------



## waswaswas84

started developing a dust issue with my 540, need advice

at the moment i have 4 140mm intake fans (2xfront, 2xtop) and the outtake is the corsair H55 on the back grille. Should i switch the top 2 fans for the outtake? Would it influence the temp inside the case?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luckbad*
> 
> Hmm... that's definitely something. I could just order an extra solid panel and have two (there's a little mesh vent on there, yeah? I can probably deal with that).


Yeah, the vent would be on the rear top of the panel if it's on the mobo side of the case. You can get it for $9.99 on the Corsair website.










http://www.corsair.com/en-us/carbide-air-540-right-solid-side-panel


----------



## Vperez

Updated pics. Last one is the old rig (i7 920) and new rig (5930k)


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snevok*
> 
> Just finished up my custom paint job yesterday. I really love how it turned out. I still have to get sleeved cables and somehow cover up the hard drives, but other than that it's perfect!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's hell of a paint job man... looks awesome!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> You can only get the windowed or the solid panel. They are interchangeable. If by mesh you mean honey-comb patterned, then you would have to buy a solid panel and modify it.


I've personally never seen one myself, Air 540 mesh side panel. It'll be interesting to see one in this thread.

IIRC, the only mesh side panel we ever sold as a separate accessory was for the 600T.


----------



## Snevok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> That's hell of a paint job man... looks awesome!


Thanks, I'm so proud of how it turned out! I already put in the red sleeved cables which look AWESOME, and I'm gonna paint the rear fan this weekend. I still can't get over how much different it looks from before I painted it.


----------



## DiceAir

So I'm thinking about improving my cooling in this case. If I have to mod my case I can. So I have the following setup

4790k 4.7ghz
club3d r9 280x crossfire

That's the most important part hardware wise. My cooling is as follows

3x cougar vortex pwm fans in front.
H100i at the top stock fans blowing air inside my case.
stock 140mm fan at exhausting air.

I was thinking of cutting a 120mm hole on the side windows to exhaust some of the warm air generated by the graphics cards.

My temps is as follows.

CPU: 80C max ( not the main reason I want to have better cooling)
GPU : 75C max bottom 85C top card

So what can I do to improve my cooling?


----------



## Twister Slayer

What's the best set up for the 540 Air? Front panel mounted with 3x120mm SP or AF fans? What are the fans do you all suggest for a good airflow inside the case? Thanks!


----------



## End3rWiggin

Update: fan hub and 4 Corsair AF140 silent edition fans push/pull on the H110. Vid card on the way.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twister Slayer*
> 
> What's the best set up for the 540 Air? Front panel mounted with 3x120mm SP or AF fans? What are the fans do you all suggest for a good airflow inside the case? Thanks!


Personally, I recommend the 3 120mm Noctua fans shown in my sig_rig, as intakes. Just my personal opinion.










@Corsair Joseph -- or anyone else who would like to help.

Hello, I'd like to ask a question.. Recently I have mounted my new H110. In my installation though, the Corsair logo is not horizontal as it is shown in the first picture of the post #11226, above. Mine appears rotated clock-wise, a bit.

- Does this indicate a wrong way of installation? Should I remount it?

I have run a few stress tests and my H110's performance is very good. An example:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ambient temperature = 27C
Win 10 Pro
Excessive voltage values deliberately set for testing purposes.
Corsair's pre-applied (factory) TIM.





Thank you.


----------



## Twister Slayer

Is my setup right? And also i'm thinking of getting all the high performance Corsair fans for both the AF and SP fans inside my case.


----------



## ssgtnubb

The GPU fans should be reversed otherwise you'll flood the CPU top section in the setup with warm air.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> The GPU fans should be reversed otherwise you'll flood the CPU top section in the setup with warm air.


This, and I think the top fan closest to the front of the case should be removed so that air isn't exhausted before reaching the CPU cooler, and to ensure positive air pressure. Also there are much better fans than Corsair fans.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Personally, I recommend the 3 120mm Noctua fans shown in my sig_rig, as intakes. Just my personal opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Corsair Joseph -- or anyone else who would like to help.
> 
> Hello, I'd like to ask a question.. Recently I have mounted my new H110. In my installation though, the Corsair logo is not horizontal as it is shown in the first picture of the post #11226, above. Mine appears rotated clock-wise, a bit.
> 
> - Does this indicate a wrong way of installation? Should I remount it?
> 
> I have run a few stress tests and my H110's performance is very good. An example:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ambient temperature = 27C
> Win 10 Pro
> Excessive voltage values deliberately set for testing purposes.
> Corsair's pre-applied (factory) TIM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.


You should be fine. There is typically only a 1-2C difference when you rotate water-blocks, and with about half of them you get better numbers when they are in a goofy (rotated) configuration. With those temps at 1.4v I would say you are good. I would only suggest rotating it if you dont like it cosmetically.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twister Slayer*
> 
> 
> 
> Is my setup right? And also i'm thinking of getting all the high performance Corsair fans for both the AF and SP fans inside my case.


I assume the 240 on top is to cool the CPU? I would run everything as intake except the rear fan as exhaust. This way you're pulling cool air from outside into the rads and maintaining positive air pressure. The little warming the air will get coming in through the rads will make minimal difference as everything is watercooled anyway. Also if I'm looking at it right you have two fans (front mid and top) pulling in cool air which will help to offset the warm air from the rads.

I've used the AF and SP Corsair fans and found them quite good but beware that I've had a couple develop a tick when run at low RPM. If you decide to get the Corsair fans save yourself a lot of potential grief and lube your screws with vaseline or something similar. This way you won't have problems with the rubber insert twisting and tearing.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> @Corsair Joseph -- or anyone else who would like to help.
> 
> Hello, I'd like to ask a question.. Recently I have mounted my new H110. In my installation though, the Corsair logo is not horizontal as it is shown in the first picture of the post #11226, above. Mine appears rotated clock-wise, a bit.
> 
> - Does this indicate a wrong way of installation? Should I remount it?
> 
> I have run a few stress tests and my H110's performance is very good. An example:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ambient temperature = 27C
> Win 10 Pro
> Excessive voltage values deliberately set for testing purposes.
> Corsair's pre-applied (factory) TIM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.


Those temps looks fine to me at 1.4v, so I wouldn't concern about those temps. And regarding on the pump's logo not being all squared up, that's totally fine as long that you have a full contact between CPU and the cool'er cold plate, you're good








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twister Slayer*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is my setup right? And also i'm thinking of getting all the high performance Corsair fans for both the AF and SP fans inside my case.


Same with ssgtnubb, just flip the fans on the H60's rad to intake, that should give you a more effective single directional airflow inside the case.


----------



## LostParticle

Thank you, kl6mk6 and Corsair Joseph









My inquiry actually was IF for some reason the not squared up Corsair's logo indicates improper CPU contact. My temps show it does not, I assume.

I will leave it like this and after some time, when I will apply my Prolimatech or some Kryonaut, if I'll be luck to find it, I will turned it properly.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Having it not all squared up is not an indication of an improper installation. You remember the pump block has tabs all around right, you probably had them lined up a little to the right (clockwise) resulting an uneven logo position, but that's all to it, doesn't really affect the cooler's performance. As you can see, your temps are well within reasonable range.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Having it not all squared up is not an indication of an improper installation. You remember the pump block has tabs all around right, you probably had them lined up a little to the right (clockwise) resulting an uneven logo position, but that's all to it, doesn't really affect the cooler's performance. As you can see, your temps are well within reasonable range.


Ah okay, I see, thank you!

May I ask your opinion on something since you are here?









I always use the pea method for TIM application but after 



 I'm tempted to try the X method. What is your opinion, please?
Currently available TIMs : Noctua NH-1 & Prolimatech PK-3

Thank you.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Ah okay, I see, thank you!
> 
> May I ask your opinion on something since you are here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always use the pea method for TIM application but after
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tempted to try the X method. What is your opinion, please?
> Currently available TIMs : Noctua NH-1 & Prolimatech PK-3
> 
> Thank you.


I've always had luck with the pea method. Since the die is in the middle of the chip, you don't really need to get the corners of the heat spreader.. Everyone has their own preference.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Ah okay, I see, thank you!
> 
> May I ask your opinion on something since you are here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always use the pea method for TIM application but after
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tempted to try the X method. What is your opinion, please?
> Currently available TIMs : Noctua NH-1 & Prolimatech PK-3
> 
> Thank you.


That's actually a good video, never seen that before. Well for me, I've always done center pea method and never had a real issue with it. Though I did the X method a couple of times, one with my X58 build years ago and the most recent is X79, the rest are all pea method. Best is to try different methods and see what gives the best result.


----------



## Radnad

my 2 cents is pea method.


----------



## LostParticle

Thank you all, guys!

On my next chassis cleaning I might give the X method a try. I, as well, always use the pea method. Never had any issues -- no harm in trying something new, though.

@Corsair Joseph, one last question please, since we are on Air 540's thread. It is an amazing chassis! I am so pleased with it that my next case will also be the Air 540 or its upgrade, if there will be one available. Will there be, by the way?









The only "inconvenience" I have faced is the inability to mount a Push / Pull setup, so to use four fans, with my current AIO (the H110). Of course, I have managed to run it. But I had to mount the two extra (pull) fans on the top side, outside of the chassis. No big deal, I say, but then I did not have from where to pass the fans' cables so I took them from the backside, outside of the case, and with cable extensions I passed the fan cables from a PCI bracket position.
Do you understand me? I had to do this because with four fans mounted on the radiator of the H110 there is no way it can fit inside the case.

Is this the only way a person can run a Push / Pull setup on the top side of this chassis or am I missing something?

Thank you.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Thank you all, guys!
> 
> On my next chassis cleaning I might give the X method a try. I, as well, always use the pea method. Never had any issues -- no harm in trying something new, though.
> 
> @Corsair Joseph, one last question please, since we are on Air 540's thread. It is an amazing chassis! I am so pleased with it that my next case will also be the Air 540 or its upgrade, if there will be one available. Will there be, by the way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only "inconvenience" I have faced is the inability to mount a Push / Pull setup, so to use four fans, with my current AIO (the H110). Of course, I have managed to run it. But I had to mount the two extra (pull) fans on the top side, outside of the chassis. No big deal, I say, but then I did not have from where to pass the fans' cables so I took them from the backside, outside of the case, and with cable extensions I passed the fan cables from a PCI bracket position.
> Do you understand me? I had to do this because with four fans mounted on the radiator of the H110 there is no way it can fit inside the case.
> 
> Is this the only way a person can run a Push / Pull setup on the top side of this chassis or am I missing something?
> 
> Thank you.


I ended up mounting my 140mm fans on the outside of the case. I had to run my cables to the front of the chassis. I bought black fan shrouds and it doesn't look too bad. I've seen some builds where people fit 120mm fans with a 240 rad push/pull on the top and front, I dont see why the h100 shouldn't fit. Check out this build...



source


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I ended up mounting my 140mm fans on the outside of the case. I had to run my cables to the front of the chassis. I bought black fan shrouds and it doesn't look too bad. I've seen some builds where people fit 120mm fans with a 240 rad push/pull on the top and front, I dont see why the h100 shouldn't fit. Check out this build...
> 
> 
> 
> source


Hi, thanks for your reply.

Whenever I wanted to have a Push-Pull setup I was forced to mount the top two fans on the outside top of the chassis, as well. I do not understand how you managed to get the fan cables inside the case and connect them to your motherboard, from the front side panel! Anyway, when I asked about this matter, what I meant was IF a Push-Pull can be achieved without having to purchase anything or perform any type / kind of modification. With my Corsair H110 and with the 140mm fans that I ought to use and want to use with it, I simply cannot do it any other way, besides how I have already described.

It simply does not fit. Here is what prevents an H110 with four 140mm fans from fitting inside this case:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Example from the mobo I love to use





Anyway, I don't mind because I'll keep using a Push (2 fan) setup, always. I was just wondering if I missed something.

Thank you.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hi, thanks for your reply.
> 
> Whenever I wanted to have a Push-Pull setup I was forced to mount the top two fans on the outside top of the chassis, as well. I do not understand how you managed to get the fan cables inside the case and connect them to your motherboard, from the front side panel! Anyway, when I asked about this matter, what I meant was IF a Push-Pull can be achieved without having to purchase anything or perform any type / kind of modification. With my Corsair H110 and with the 140mm fans that I ought to use and want to use with it, I simply cannot do it any other way, besides how I have already described.
> 
> It simply does not fit. Here is what prevents an H110 with four 140mm fans from fitting inside this case:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Example from the mobo I love to use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I don't mind because I'll keep using a Push (2 fan) setup, always. I was just wondering if I missed something.
> 
> Thank you.


A 280 push/pull will fit on the front inside the case, but most likely wont fit on the top inside the case. I had it in my head that the 110 was 240mm rad.







There is a little hole under the dust filter that I ran the cables for my front and top fans through. I'm not using my dust filters.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> A 280 push/pull will fit on the front inside the case, but most likely wont fit on the top inside the case. I had it in my head that the 110 was 240mm rad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a little hole under the dust filter that I ran the cables for my front and top fans through. I'm not using my dust filters.


I see, it makes sense to me now, thank you.

Well, I prefer to use 3 x 120mm fans on the front side panel so placing my H110 there is out of the question. And when it comes to dust not only I use the dust filter provided but I am also keeping an Excel sheet in which I calculate my system's fans actual m³/h so that I will always have positive pressure. Of course, my calculations - based on the manufacturer's specs - are a bit arbitrary but...I have to have some point of reference. It's better than nothing.









Here's how I (have to) run my system's fans to gain positive case pressure:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Filter / Mesh cut off set at 30%




Basically, all system's fans run at full speed and the AIO fans run below 700 RPM for everyday, regular use. It is silent, efficient and cool.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> @Corsair Joseph, one last question please, since we are on Air 540's thread. It is an amazing chassis! I am so pleased with it that my next case will also be the Air 540 or its upgrade, if there will be one available. Will there be, by the way?


You know that I can't comment on unannounced products









Maybe there is, maybe there's none, you'll just have to wait and see


----------



## Vperez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> You know that I can't comment on unannounced products
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe there is, maybe there's none, you'll just have to wait and see


One cool thing would be to make the bottom hard drive racks kinda like hybrid where the entire thing can be taken out and replaced with 120/140 mm fans.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vperez*
> 
> One cool thing would be to make the bottom hard drive racks kinda like hybrid where the entire thing can be taken out and replaced with 120/140 mm fans.


And include a dust filter down there, and another for the PSU intake, just so we don't have to buy any filters.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vperez*
> 
> One cool thing would be to make the bottom hard drive racks kinda like hybrid where the entire thing can be taken out and replaced with 120/140 mm fans.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> And include a dust filter down there, and another for the PSU intake, just so we don't have to buy any filters.


These are great suggestions guys, duly noted. I'll make sure to pass it on to our case team.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> These are great suggestions guys, duly noted. I'll make sure to pass it on to our case team.


Thank you for this, and I fully agree with both of the guys' suggestions!


----------



## anti-duck

Hi gents









I've decided to get myself a new rig for Christmas and I've decided to go for the Air 540 for my case and I just wanted to make a few final checks









Would I be able to whack a H100i in push-pull in the roof with a H90 also in push-pull in the rear? What would be the optimal flow considering I'll have 3x120mm fans in the front?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anti-duck*
> 
> Would I be able to whack a H100i in push-pull in the roof with a H90 also in push-pull in the rear? What would be the optimal flow considering I'll have 3x120mm fans in the front?


Not if you want to mount it all inside. See this guy's picture:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/official-corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery/11240#post_24505156

If you aren't against external radiator mounting (for the H100i) then you should be fine.


----------



## Flux

So after 4 years away from the modding scene I'm back with another black and white build, thought you guys might enjoy a few pictures of the case I'm going to be working with. Excuse potato quality.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anti-duck*
> 
> Hi gents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've decided to get myself a new rig for Christmas and I've decided to go for the Air 540 for my case and I just wanted to make a few final checks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would I be able to whack a H100i in push-pull in the roof with a H90 also in push-pull in the rear? What would be the optimal flow considering I'll have 3x120mm fans in the front?


Not likely, because your H100i rad with p/p fans will protrude where the H90 rad is mounted. You could put the H100i in the front and keep the H90 in the rear.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flux*
> 
> So after 4 years away from the modding scene I'm back with another black and white build, thought you guys might enjoy a few pictures of the case I'm going to be working with. Excuse potato quality.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking great! post some pics when you are finished with the build


----------



## Unnatural

I'd wish to replace my thumb screws to match my build color, which thread should I get? M3, M4 or 6-32? Thanks!


----------



## Skye12977

Wonder if this can be scaled down to a bit more budget wise


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unnatural*
> 
> I'd wish to replace my thumb screws to match my build color, which thread should I get? M3, M4 or 6-32? Thanks!


Why not spray paint them in the exact color you want? Five minute job is all.


----------



## 1dwn5up

I love my case, but the front grill has decided to start vibrating and creates a buzzing sound. If I move it, it will go away for a little while, but come back. Has anyone else had this issue? Any recommendations on how to get rid of it?


----------



## Ashun

I wanted to go to a custom loop, but since my Corsair 550D wouldn't fit both a 360 and 240 radiator, I went with the 540 Air. I clearly should have read the entire thread, because putting two 40mm thick Coolstream PEs inside with fans required quite a bit of modification. The rear chassis fan had to go outside the case, and I needed to drill two new holes 15mm back on the top plate to mount the 240 rad further aft. The front hard drive mount on the chassis floor had to go for the radiator fittings, but I chose to remove them all with a Dremel and tin snips. That left enough room to fit the 360 in front with fans attached. But I forgot something important:



Oops. The 780 Lightning is about a cm too long to fit.

So I went with the front fans on the outside:



Right now this is obviously too much radiator capacity for a 4.6 GHz 4670k at 1.265 volts, but I'll do something with the video card once prices for 980 TIs come down a bit.

The biggest issue I have now is fan resonance noise. The kit I bought came with three EK Varder fans, and I also have two SP120 Quiets for the top rad. The Vardar's have better motors than the SPs, so they don't click like sleeve bearing fans (especially in the horizontal orientation), but they are horribly balanced. Running them while holding them in my hand, they're quiet, but I can feel them vibrate and wobble. As soon I as screw them into the case, they're easily twice as loud and much more annoying. The SPs, with their rubberized corners, transfer less energy to the radiator/case, but I still used some silicone washers between the case and the radiator.

My solution for the Vardars, so far, is to use these rubber grommets with some longer 1.5" 6-32 screws:





The first problem is that with the extra depth, I can no longer fit the front grill on. The second is clear to see: the screw is still in contact with both the fan and the radiator. The grommet helps, but it's insufficient.

I have some of the newer Scythe Slip Stream dual ball bearing fans coming in next week, so I'm hoping they'll be better balanced. But does anyone have any good solutions for completely decoupling the fans from the radiator/case?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Anyone got tips on how I should install my 2 Titan X hybrids into my Corsair 540? What position in the case, intake or exhaust and do I have space for push pull??? I have an h100i installed at the top of the case without push pull. Thoughts please? Pix of my rig in my profile without the hybrids installed.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Anyone got tips on how I should install my 2 Titan X hybrids into my Corsair 540? What position in the case, intake or exhaust and do I have space for push pull??? I have an h100i installed at the top of the case without push pull. Thoughts please? Pix of my rig in my profile without the hybrids installed.


Well since you have the H100i on top, that leaves the back (possibly) and the front. Looking at your pics, I'd put the radiator for the top Titan X on the rear (exhaust), and the radiator for the bottom Titan X in the front as an intake.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Well since you have the H100i on top, that leaves the back (possibly) and the front. Looking at your pics, I'd put the radiator for the top Titan X on the rear (exhaust), and the radiator for the bottom Titan X in the front as an intake.


Thanks! Do you think I have room for push pull on both hybrid rads in the positions you mentioned? Would it be worth it?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Thanks! Do you think I have room for push pull on both hybrid rads in the positions you mentioned? Would it be worth it?


It looks like you'd have room for push/pull on a radiator installed on the rear, and I'd go for it. As for a front mounted rad, it depends on how big the Titan X Hybrid is. I'm thinking it will be a no-go for the front.


----------



## nexxusty

Hey boys. At a crossroads here.

A *little* back story....

Had a buddy over while I was working on my Air 540, the windowed side panel on a chair and yep, you guessed it... he sat on it and the panel was destroyed. Fast forward, Corsair was nice enough to send me a new panel for free.

However it was packed very poorly and sent to me via UPS from the US to Canada, once again I'm sure you can tell where this is going... side panel arrived completely mangled. Now I'm sitting here with 2 side panels and the rep at Corsair will no longer answer me. No response for weeks.

I was REALLY hoping the rep I just saw here at OCN would help clear this up for me. I mean to step up like that and send me a new panel for free was great. Then only to pack it with no protection but a sheet of bubble wrap... the panel arrived in worse shape than my original broken one. This was of course, extremely disheartening....

I don't want to trash my Air 540 but I'm not using it without a side panel, no way a nice fully watercooled X99, GTX 980 system should exist without a side panel.

On top of that if you can bear with me.... I have a 150ml D5 Upgrade top/res combo, blood red (pump and res) that I absolutely will not mount out of sight. Not looking for that "clean" look an Air 540 can give.

I'm thinking I chose the wrong case from the beginning this time. How in the heck am I going to be able to mount my pump/res in the left side of the case on the bottom? It can be mounted horizontally however I am not interested in that at all. 100% has to be vertical for more than one reason. Filling the loop is one...

Not even going to attempt to do a fill horizontally, as well the various fittings I ordered probably will not allow a horizontal mount.

Any, literally any ideas or answers would be helpful at this point.

Thanks all!


----------



## 7akata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Hey boys. At a crossroads here.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> On top of that if you can bear with me.... I have a 150ml D5 Upgrade top/res combo, blood red (pump and res) that I absolutely will not mount out of sight. Not looking for that "clean" look an Air 540 can give.
> 
> I'm thinking I chose the wrong case from the beginning this time. How in the heck am I going to be able to mount my pump/res in the left side of the case on the bottom? It can be mounted horizontally however I am not interested in that at all. 100% has to be vertical for more than one reason. Filling the loop is one...
> 
> Not even going to attempt to do a fill horizontally, as well the various fittings I ordered probably will not allow a horizontal mount.
> 
> Any, literally any ideas or answers would be helpful at this point.
> 
> Thanks all!


I mounted a 250 Res+DDC combo on the left vertically, so you can do it as long as your videocard gives enough clearance between it and the window. Pic for reference:


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7akata*
> 
> I mounted a 250 Res+DDC combo on the left vertically, so you can do it as long as your videocard gives enough clearance between it and the window. Pic for reference:


Thank you for the reply and especially the picture for reference, however there is no fan at the back of your build because of this now. Not really a route I'd take to be honest.

Unless someone comes up with a way to mount it to the bottom of the case and near the front I guess I'm going to have to get rid of this case.

I have to say... the Air 540 is not very water cooling friendly. Poorly designed IMO. Seriously, who uses an ODD in a gaming system anymore? Plus, the bottom of the left side of the case... 3.5" HDD mounts? Please. I haven't put a HDD in a gaming rig for over 5 years now. That's what my Proxmox server is for (well, that and VM's).

Speaking of which man, your system looks really nice but that HDD there.... IMO really takes away from what the system could be. Even an NAS with a gigabit connection would serve media to many devices in your house. I don't know your situation so I won't comment any further however if it is just as simple as needing media storage I'd seriously consider putting that HDD in something else.

Anyway, I appreciate the reply a lot man. Thanks again.

*Edit*

Quick question for your sir... the rad at the front of your Air 540, it's not passively cooled is it? Or is the rad mounted inside the case and the fans on the outside? I was under the impression the front panel wouldn't fit if the fans were installed in this manner.

Seems as if I am incorrect yes?


----------



## 7akata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Thank you for the reply and especially the picture for reference, however there is no fan at the back of your build because of this now. Not really a route I'd take to be honest.
> 
> Unless someone comes up with a way to mount it to the bottom of the case and near the front I guess I'm going to have to get rid of this case.
> 
> I have to say... the Air 540 is not very water cooling friendly. Poorly designed IMO. Seriously, who uses an ODD in a gaming system anymore? Plus, the bottom of the left side of the case... 3.5" HDD mounts? Please. I haven't put a HDD in a gaming rig for over 5 years now. That's what my Proxmox server is for (well, that and VM's).
> 
> Speaking of which man, your system looks really nice but that HDD there.... IMO really takes away from what the system could be. Even an NAS with a gigabit connection would serve media to many devices in your house. I don't know your situation so I won't comment any further however if it is just as simple as needing media storage I'd seriously consider putting that HDD in something else.
> 
> Anyway, I appreciate the reply a lot man. Thanks again.
> 
> *Edit*
> 
> Quick question for your sir... the rad at the front of your Air 540, it's not passively cooled is it? Or is the rad mounted inside the case and the fans on the outside? I was under the impression the front panel wouldn't fit if the fans were installed in this manner.
> 
> Seems as if I am incorrect yes?


I'm curious why you wouldn't be able to forgo the fan in the back? The front rad is a 360 pulling air in; The fans are able to be mounted underneath the front grill but outside the main chamber. I agree 100% about the hard drive placement, but this build is a 'leftover parts' build that was thrown together, and sits in a cabinet only used for movies and to play steam games on the tv occasionally







No one sees how it looks haha.

Alternatively you could cut the bottom HD cages out and flat plate the bottom, or use a union mount and mount the res/pump combo to the front radiator. ColdZero also makes a plate to lay on top of the hard drive cages to create a false bottom, you might be able to work with that also.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Hey boys. At a crossroads here.
> 
> A *little* back story....
> 
> Had a buddy over while I was working on my Air 540, the windowed side panel on a chair and yep, you guessed it... he sat on it and the panel was destroyed. Fast forward, Corsair was nice enough to send me a new panel for free.
> 
> However it was packed very poorly and sent to me via UPS from the US to Canada, once again I'm sure you can tell where this is going... side panel arrived completely mangled. Now I'm sitting here with 2 side panels and the rep at Corsair will no longer answer me. No response for weeks.
> 
> I was REALLY hoping the rep I just saw here at OCN would help clear this up for me. I mean to step up like that and send me a new panel for free was great. Then only to pack it with no protection but a sheet of bubble wrap... the panel arrived in worse shape than my original broken one. This was of course, extremely disheartening....
> 
> I don't want to trash my Air 540 but I'm not using it without a side panel, no way a nice fully watercooled X99, GTX 980 system should exist without a side panel.
> 
> On top of that if you can bear with me.... I have a 150ml D5 Upgrade top/res combo, blood red (pump and res) that I absolutely will not mount out of sight. Not looking for that "clean" look an Air 540 can give.
> 
> I'm thinking I chose the wrong case from the beginning this time. How in the heck am I going to be able to mount my pump/res in the left side of the case on the bottom? It can be mounted horizontally however I am not interested in that at all. 100% has to be vertical for more than one reason. Filling the loop is one...
> 
> Not even going to attempt to do a fill horizontally, as well the various fittings I ordered probably will not allow a horizontal mount.
> 
> Any, literally any ideas or answers would be helpful at this point.
> 
> Thanks all!


Ask for another side panel or buy one for $15. No point in trashing a $100 case....


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7akata*
> 
> I'm curious why you wouldn't be able to forgo the fan in the back? The front rad is a 360 pulling air in; The fans are able to be mounted underneath the front grill but outside the main chamber. I agree 100% about the hard drive placement, but this build is a 'leftover parts' build that was thrown together, and sits in a cabinet only used for movies and to play steam games on the tv occasionally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one sees how it looks haha.
> 
> Alternatively you could cut the bottom HD cages out and flat plate the bottom, or use a union mount and mount the res/pump combo to the front radiator. ColdZero also makes a plate to lay on top of the hard drive cages to create a false bottom, you might be able to work with that also.


Hehe I figured that HDD was there because it had to be. 

I was thinking a mounting plate myself, I think that's the best route. Just a flat thin black piece of metal will do, I'll drill my own holes and mount it to the case with the pump already mounted.

Finished my last order from Dazmode today. Last until I swap out the CPU cooling AIO. Granted it's a great AIO. It's an H110i, bested only by the EK Predator but still.... it's an AIO and I have another D5 sitting here waiting to be modded and thrown into its own loop.

Thanks for the reply bro.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Ask for another side panel or buy one for $15. No point in trashing a $100 case....


Unfortunately, the whole reason why I didn't just order one in the first place is because Corsair doesn't seem to think Canadian customers should be upset about having to pay $150 shipped for a windowed side panel.

They don't stock the Canadian store, only choice is the US store and by the time you factor in shipping/tax & border fees it's $154 Canadian dollars. I'm not even kidding.

I explained to the Corsair rep that the amount put down for the worth of the item ($100) wouldn't cover a new panel from them even if I did get the insurance money from UPS. I'm pretty sure at this point he thinks I'm lying to him. I don't know, I can't think of any other reason why he wouldn't respond to me.

If I was a rep and I did something nice for a customer and it was damaged by the company I used to ship it with I'd be really pissed with that company and chew them out.

I wish there was something that could be done. I'm not paying $150 for a side panel.... sux.


----------



## Unnatural

Just make the friend who broke your first panel pay for it!







Just kidding








Can't you find it from third part vendors? Here in Italy, Corsair doesn't have Corsair 540 windows panel on their online store (I think they don't even have an online store), but it can be ordered from other stores for about 15 euros + shipping (Amazon sells it for 30 € and free shipping).


----------



## Crispybagel

Any1 here that has succeeded in installing good lighting in this case? i bought some LED stripes and placed them on sides of window facing into the case, they reflect in the windows and it looks really cheap and ****ty. Would be nice to see some pics of you guys lighting setup!


----------



## Flux

Started mocking up this bad boy tonight, lots more mocking up and stuff to do. Might get a build log up at some point


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crispybagel*
> 
> Any1 here that has succeeded in installing good lighting in this case? i bought some LED stripes and placed them on sides of window facing into the case, they reflect in the windows and it looks really cheap and ****ty. Would be nice to see some pics of you guys lighting setup!


I used a permanent marker to black out the edges of the window on the inside, worked for me.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Installed my new 850 Pro 512GB SSD tonight. Easy as cake except one of the damn tabs on the hot swap bay broke right off. Wow......


----------



## Mindflayed

Here's my little submission to this thread! Glad I found you guys!


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> You know that I can't comment on unannounced products
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe there is, maybe there's none, you'll just have to wait and see


The a large UK based online store has just listed the case as discontinued. I'd love to know something concrete as won't buy right now in case its true.

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/corsair-carbide-series-air-540-arctic-white-atx-cube-case

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/corsair-carbide-series-air-540-arctic-white-atx-cube-case


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> The a large UK based online store has just listed the case as discontinued. I'd love to know something concrete as won't buy right now in case its true.
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/corsair-carbide-series-air-540-arctic-white-atx-cube-case


I think it's just the white version, but quote me yet, let me get confirmation from George.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> I think it's just the white version, but quote me yet, let me get confirmation from George.


Does Corsair sell hot swap bays for the Corsair 540? One of the tabs on mine broke off after installing my new SSD. I wasn't even applying that much pressure.


----------



## UdoG

I would like to install a AIO cpu cooler in my Corsair 540. Which is the best AIO solution for my cpu Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz?

- Cooler Master Nepton 240M
- Cooler Master Nepton 280L
- Corsair H110i GT
- Corsair H100i

Does the 280L and H110i GT fit in the Air 540? Is it possible to replace the fan's with a quieter model like Noctua NF-A14?

Thx.


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UdoG*
> 
> I would like to install a AIO cpu cooler in my Corsair 540. Which is the best AIO solution for my cpu Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz?
> 
> - Cooler Master Nepton 240M
> - Cooler Master Nepton 280L
> - Corsair H110i GT
> - Corsair H100i
> 
> Does the 280L and H110i GT fit in the Air 540? Is it possible to replace the fan's with a quieter model like Noctua NF-A14?
> 
> Thx.


well all of them should fit it depends on the thickness that you can go with things on your mother board. They all should perform well but you could also put this in the front I think , http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/mobile/productinfo.aspx?id=C_00002345


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Does Corsair sell hot swap bays for the Corsair 540? One of the tabs on mine broke off after installing my new SSD. I wasn't even applying that much pressure.


"You can use the 300R tray, part # CC-8930040."

source


----------



## Sencha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> I think it's just the white version, but quote me yet, let me get confirmation from George.


OK cool. They got the same listed for the steel as well. But yes you are right the black is still showing in stock.


----------



## skullen

Decided on a change,from Acrylic to chrome tubes.














































Thanks for looking


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skullen*
> 
> Decided on a change,from Acrylic to chrome tubes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking


what are your temps on that single 240 bec that dosent seem like enough rad space


----------



## snorex1

Recently worked on my build and decided to go full custom loop and replaced the swiftech h240-x with EK Revo + D5 Pump and 2x XSPC RX240 V3 rads.

Also got my orange mayhem pastel to go darker to get that gigabyte orange feel that matches the theme much more.











Debating if i should move the front fans and place them outside the case and move the top towards the back of the case so i can place my RX360 V3 in the front. I bought a RX360 V3 prior to the RX240 thinking it was going to fit... boy was i wrong in my calculations.


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *skullen*
> 
> Decided on a change,from Acrylic to chrome tubes.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what are your temps on that single 240 bec that dosent seem like enough rad space
Click to expand...

I've pretty much settled on the 540 for my next build and I really REALLY like what you did with the tube runs! I can't decide if I like the red or chrome better, but I might have to take some "inspiration" from your loop.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snorex1*
> 
> Recently worked on my build and decided to go full custom loop and replaced the swiftech h240-x with EK Revo + D5 Pump and 2x XSPC RX240 V3 rads.
> 
> Also got my orange mayhem pastel to go darker to get that gigabyte orange feel that matches the theme much more.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debating if i should move the front fans and place them outside the case and move the top towards the back of the case so i can place my RX360 V3 in the front. I bought a RX360 V3 prior to the RX240 thinking it was going to fit... boy was i wrong in my calculations.


As good as the loop looks in this build, the lighting is really superb! I can imagine this is one of those "the pictures don't do it justice" situations. If you could light up that res, it would be the cherry on top. Awesome choice of components and lighting!


----------



## snorex1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> I've pretty much settled on the 540 for my next build and I really REALLY like what you did with the tube runs! I can't decide if I like the red or chrome better, but I might have to take some "inspiration" from your loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As good as the loop looks in this build, the lighting is really superb! I can imagine this is one of those "the pictures don't do it justice" situations. If you could light up that res, it would be the cherry on top. Awesome choice of components and lighting!


Thanks! I am with you on that one, the pictures dont do it's justice! The lighting from the cpu block + gpu block + these thermaltake Riing series fans really blends well together and its not overwhelming. I wish there was a way for me to light up the res.. but EK dropped the ball on this one providing only 2 ports (in/out) on the pump/res combo. I could put it on the top where the fill port is, but the wiring would look funky where my res is placed. My next upgrade would probably be to acrylic tubes but im still very new to watercooling and not sure if acrylic will be a task i can learn/manage.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> "You can use the 300R tray, part # CC-8930040."
> 
> source


Yup, exactly that one








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> OK cool. They got the same listed for the steel as well. But yes you are right the black is still showing in stock.


George is a little busy as of late so I haven't heard anything back from him. I know the gray/steel variant is already EOL for sure. As for the Arctic white, afaik it's still an active SKU. Why Scan listed it as discontinued? I don't know.


----------



## UdoG

Which 4-pin PWM 140 silent fan did you prefer for the front (2x), back (1x) and top (1x)? No water cooling is installed so I have the space for big and silent fan's.
If possible, without LEDs...

Thanks.


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UdoG*
> 
> Which 4-pin PWM 140 silent fan did you prefer for the front (2x), back (1x) and top (1x)? No water cooling is installed so I have the space for big and silent fan's.
> If possible, without LEDs...
> 
> Thanks.


af140s work well, the nzxt 140 are good with static pressure but can get loud at high rpms, any noutua fans are good and quiet, the cougar 140s should be good as well
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181028
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608044
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553007
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA0AJ2H53030
Just to name a few


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UdoG*
> 
> Which 4-pin PWM 140 silent fan did you prefer for the front (2x), back (1x) and top (1x)? No water cooling is installed so I have the space for big and silent fan's.
> If possible, without LEDs...
> 
> Thanks.


Noctua NF-A14 iPPC-2000.


----------



## UdoG

Thanks! I will have a look...


----------



## Psychotik

if anyone has purchased the Coldzero lightbox, do you have the dimensions of the top plate?
also, does it rest on the HDD slides? Can I keep my existing HDDs in their orignal position? and last but not least, will 3 fans still face forward?


----------



## claudiu2008

hi everyone.
for now this is my baby.
but i will make some upgrade very soon and i will come back with new photo.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claudiu2008*
> 
> hi everyone.
> for now this is my baby.
> but i will make some upgrade very soon and i will come back with new photo.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sweet looking build man! Nicely done


----------



## claudiu2008

thanks. i hope i can do it better


----------



## Gandyman

Hey Lads!

Proud new 540 Owner here, Absolutely love the case. Its unique stylish and simple! And the airflow lowered my cpu and gpu temps by 15 - 20 degrees compared to my old nzxt h440. Just wondering if anyone has done any testing, for my SLI 980ti Classified build, with h105 exhausting at top, AF 140 rear exhaust, would I get better cooling on my hot gpus from 2x af 140s or 3x af 120s as front intake?

Cheers


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gandyman*
> 
> Hey Lads!
> 
> Proud new 540 Owner here, Absolutely love the case. Its unique stylish and simple! And the airflow lowered my cpu and gpu temps by 15 - 20 degrees compared to my old nzxt h440. Just wondering if anyone has done any testing, for my SLI 980ti Classified build, with h105 exhausting at top, AF 140 rear exhaust, would I get better cooling on my hot gpus from 2x af 140s or 3x af 120s as front intake?
> 
> Cheers


I had poor SLI temps using 140s up front. I'm not sure how much better 120s would do, but it would bring air lower in the case.


----------



## Tomahok2

Just published a review of this case on youtube. At some point soon I will put my build up on here, I was going to wait until water cooling, but that is not happening any time soon. I embedded the video in this post if you want to watch it, I also have reviews on keyboards, with a Corsair K65 RGB Review coming Saturday. Warning, I am pretty new to this whole youtube thing, but am getting more comfortable on camera every time. Please tell me what you think!


----------



## LocoDiceGR

I just bought this case, all around very happy, but no dust filter's on the bottom of the case? thats sad.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BALANTAKOS*
> 
> I just bought this case, all around very happy, but no dust filter's on the bottom of the case? thats sad.


Use the front as intake, then all of the extra holes that would normally be dust traps become exhaust ports, and will not allow dust to enter.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Use the front as intake, then all of the extra holes that would normally be dust traps become exhaust ports, and will not allow dust to enter.


Dust can still gather on the bottom easily when the PC is off.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Use the front as intake, then all of the extra holes that would normally be dust traps become exhaust ports, and will not allow dust to enter.
> 
> 
> 
> Dust can still gather on the bottom easily when the PC is off.
Click to expand...

I don't see how a bottom dust filter would prevent this though. lack of a bottom filter would only be an issue if negative pressure was present.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I don't see how a bottom dust filter would prevent this though. lack of a bottom filter would only be an issue if negative pressure was present.


With a filter on the bottom it would just prevent the dust accumulation when the PC is off from actually getting inside the case, instead sticking to the filter. I use a magnetic 280mm filter on the bottom of my Air 540, although for those who want to go this route I suggest a bigger one.


----------



## Chargeit

Spot I noticed gathering a lot of dust was the rear vents. I put a magnetic dust filter on the spot and covered it up the best I could. It's pretty much a direct route of air to your GPU and an air cooled GPU will get air from them.

You're going to get a lot of dust in this case since the fans are pretty much directly on your components. In a normal case you've got the hdd bays between your main compartment and front intakes. That blocks a lot of dust. Best option is to clean it at least once every month or two.

*Make sure to filter that PSU intake also...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999226


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Use the front as intake, then all of the extra holes that would normally be dust traps become exhaust ports, and will not allow dust to enter.


I can confirm this. I use the intake / exhaust fans and the AIO shown in my sig_rig. In my system to achieve positive case pressure I run all system's fans at their full speed all the time, and my AIO's fans at 30% up to 50C [CPU temp]. So, they run at around 630 RPM, all the time. My system, with these specific fans is pretty silent, it barely makes its existence noticeable, like there is a computer there, functioning. I clean the chassis and the components once a month. There is a small cover of dust on them. When I remove the chassis from its location I observe dust gathered at the bottom of it, a fact showing that from the bottom side air is exhausted, in my case.


----------



## Psychotik

You could cap the bottom completely. some acrylic cut to size and hot glue. Not sure having a magnetic plate directly under your HDD's is wise though


----------



## Psychotik

Here's my current setup. recently converted to an AIR 540 and lovin it!


----------



## UdoG

I would like to buy a GTX 980 TI AIO graphic card - I think it will be the Inno3D GeForce GTX 980 Ti iChill Black Accelero Hybrid S. Did I get a better cooling result if I mount 2 fans on the radiator (push/pull)? Or is it better (regarding dust) to use only 1 fan in pull modus? The radiator should be installed at the front.

Thx.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psychotik*
> 
> You could cap the bottom completely. some acrylic cut to size and hot glue. Not sure having a magnetic plate directly under your HDD's is wise though


I agree that it might not be so wise to cap the bottom completely. I have my 2 SSDs on the bottom of this chassis. Their temperature is always 1 or 2C above my ambient (room) temperature. Here is a screenshot from HWiNFO64, showing my current SSDs' temps. Ambient temperature right now : 21C



Also shown is my GPU (660Ti) temp while writing this post.

It is better to allow some airflow on the bottom of the chassis. Personal and subjective opinion based on system's configuration, usage and my environment.


----------



## Sencha

Will get this case soon. Trying to decide on black or white! Talk me in to one


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> Will get this case soon. Trying to decide on black or white! Talk me in to one


I think if I had to do it again, I would do white and paint the interior white too. I think that looks really good. It's kinda the "in" look right now.


----------



## Scooby Boostin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> Will get this case soon. Trying to decide on black or white! Talk me in to one


I would do white in that case! It was between that case in white or the h440. Both look awesome in white in my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sencha

Thanks guys.i was leaning towards white.


----------



## DarX098

hello guys, what kind of dust filter recommended for the psu?


----------



## Vperez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarX098*
> 
> hello guys, what kind of dust filter recommended for the psu?


http://www.performance-pcs.com/demciflex-magnetic-fan-dust-filter-custom-8-piece-set-for-corsair-air-540.html

This was suggested a while back. Pretty sure you can order them separately.


----------



## WarRaider61

Well here is my baby, took me a lot of work.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarRaider61*
> 
> Well here is my baby, took me a lot of work.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


Your build looks super clean man.. Love the red accent and those toggle switches adds a nice touch to the overall look of the build


----------



## UdoG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It looks like you'd have room for push/pull on a radiator installed on the rear, and I'd go for it. As for a front mounted rad, it depends on how big the Titan X Hybrid is. I'm thinking it will be a no-go for the front.


Where did you installed finally the radiators?

Any recommendation regarding fan's for push/pull (low noise and, if possible, powerful)?


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unnatural*
> 
> Just make the friend who broke your first panel pay for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't you find it from third part vendors? Here in Italy, Corsair doesn't have Corsair 540 windows panel on their online store (I think they don't even have an online store), but it can be ordered from other stores for about 15 euros + shipping (Amazon sells it for 30 € and free shipping).


I can't find a side panel anywhere but Corsair... I'm stuck.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Ask for another side panel or buy one for $15. No point in trashing a $100 case....


I agree, however I'm not paying $150 for a side panel.

Really wish I could get some help from the Corsair Rep in here.... I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## snorex1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claudiu2008*
> 
> hi everyone.
> for now this is my baby.
> but i will make some upgrade very soon and i will come back with new photo.


Nice setup, was wondering what radiators from alphacool did you use?


----------



## claudiu2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snorex1*
> 
> Nice setup, was wondering what radiators from alphacool did you use?


Thx
I used this rads:
120x240x45
120x360x45


----------



## DarknightOCR

After some time away from PCs and moddings
I'll get to take my old project
Here are some pictures.
Early stage with the board asrock Z87, currently with Maximus Gene VII and R9 390 Nitro.


----------



## Drewminus

Hi, have been looking at this case for a while, I was wondering if anyone could give me a precise measurement of the height of this case with and without the feet on (assuming they are removable). Thanks.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drewminus*
> 
> Hi, have been looking at this case for a while, I was wondering if anyone could give me a precise measurement of the height of this case with and without the feet on (assuming they are removable). Thanks.


18" (45.72cm) with the feet and 17 9/16" (44.5cm) without the feet.


----------



## Drewminus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> 18" (45.72cm) with the feet and 17 9/16" (44.5cm) without the feet.


Thanks for that


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

I just swapped parts into this case over the weekend. Love it! Wish I had more desk space; this is one fat case.


----------



## Unnatural

Nice work! What are you using to rise your case(s)? I need something similar but I wasn't able to find anythong yet :/


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unnatural*
> 
> Nice work! What are you using to rise your case(s)? I need something similar but I wasn't able to find anythong yet :/


I have an unfair advantage in that I stock pile random bits like this. The stained wood pieces are from a deconstructed shoe shelf and the rods and plexiglass tubes are from a deconstructed eyewear display. If you've ever been to a hobby shop or hardware store, you might know of ready- rod, a threaded rod you can use just the same.


----------



## snorex1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claudiu2008*
> 
> Thx
> I used this rads:
> 120x240x45
> 120x360x45


I meant, which model from alphacool? Also did you have to put your front 120mm fans on the outside where the filter was? Thanks for the reply tho.


----------



## killacam7478

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> I just swapped parts into this case over the weekend. Love it! Wish I had more desk space; this is one fat case.






Tiberiusisgame - Great job, I love the look of your build. Where did you find that short cathode light? I actually kinda regret pulling out my cathode tubes. I kept reading why LED's were the way to go, but after I swapped mine out for the NZXT Hue, I miss the brightness of the cathode tube lights. My only gripe was the little converters that you have to plug them into, as the cables weren't long enough and I had to try to stash them in my case.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Thanks, kill. I found these on clearance at microcenter. They might still be available, othwerwise you'll have to shop around at directron.com or performance-pcs.com, etc.

I like them too, including the warm up period they require to reach full brightness. I just wish the tube they come protected in was thinner.

They do make extension cables for cathode tubes of you need them. Bit pricey.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> I can't find a side panel anywhere but Corsair... I'm stuck.
> I agree, however I'm not paying $150 for a side panel.
> 
> Really wish I could get some help from the Corsair Rep in here.... I'd really appreciate it.


Sounds like I missed your original inquiry. Are you looking for the 540 side panel?


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Sounds like I missed your original inquiry. Are you looking for the 540 side panel?


First off thank you for your inquiry into my situation.  I really didn't know what else to do at this point.

I'll try to make this short.... Had a dumb friend come over and sit on my windowed side panel. Tried to replace it, I live in Canada so with shipping and import it would have cost almost $150 CDN to have a side panel sent to me.

I brought this up to a Corsair rep on the RMA website and after telling him my situation he kindly sent me a panel free of charge. I was elated.

The panel was shipped with with UPS and when I received the package it was visibly damaged. I was hoping sufficient packaging inside the package was used, however this was not the case and the panel arrived quite damaged.

I tried to bring this up with the same Corsair rep and was ignored. I havent had a reply since. That would be the situation. I even uploaded pictures of the case panel & packaging to him so he knew I wasnt messing around.

At this point I figured Id try a last ditch effort once I saw you here. I appreciate the interest friend.

Thank you.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

That's understandable. I'll get that sorted out for you. Post your ticket # from the original request and I'll have one of the reps arrange another replacement for you.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> That's understandable. I'll get that sorted out for you. Post your ticket # from the original request and I'll have one of the reps arrange another replacement for you.


That's incredible. Thank you so much!!

Here is the ticket #: 6668919.

Once again I don't even know what to say. There is a reason why I buy Corsair products. I've never had anything but exemplary service from you guys.

I appreciate this a ton sir, I was just about to start thinking of another case. Just finishing my water build in my Air 540 and it was an honest shame that it would have had to live exposed like it has been the past 4 months.

You rock, Corsair rocks, just wow. You've made my month bro. Thank you.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Done! Another side panel has been booked









No problem at all and thanks for the kind words







I'll make sure that our guys over at customer service sees your message.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Done! Another side panel has been booked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem at all and thanks for the kind words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make sure that our guys over at customer service sees your message.


If you could see me right now you see a man with a MASSIVE smile on his face. From the bottom of my heart, Thank You Joseph.

Truly an impressive result to an otherwise baaaad sutuation. 

You seeing this boys? Have you any doubt as to why you buy Corsair after bearing witness to these happenings? I remember RMA'ing my AX860i last year and I was sent a full sealed retail package as a replacement. No other company does these types of things.

Awesome!!


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Done! Another side panel has been booked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem at all and thanks for the kind words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make sure that our guys over at customer service sees your message.
> 
> 
> 
> If you could see me right now you see a man with a MASSIVE smile on his face. From the bottom of my heart, Thank You Joseph.
> 
> Truly an impressive result to an otherwise baaaad sutuation.
> 
> You seeing this boys? Have you any doubt as to why you buy Corsair after bearing witness to these happenings? I remember RMA'ing my AX860i last year and I was sent a full sealed retail package as a replacement. No other company does these types of things.
> 
> Awesome!!
Click to expand...

Just tell your buddy to turn around and slowly walk away from the side panel next time...


----------



## Tomahok2

Awesome Air 540, was looking at adding switches to my case as well, for fan control. But yours looks way better than I can expect mine to look!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Planning on installing EVGA Hybrid Coolers onto my 2 Titan X's tomorrow. They will be going into my Corsair 540 case. What would be the optimal setup? I've got an H100i at the top with exhaust fans. Thoughts?


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> If you could see me right now you see a man with a MASSIVE smile on his face. From the bottom of my heart, Thank You Joseph.
> 
> Awesome!!


That's what we do, we put a smile on our customer's face









If you run into any issues again, you know where to find me.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> That's what we do, we put a smile on our customer's face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you run into any issues again, you know where to find me.


Wow. Well, this arrived today... Lol.



Perfect condition, not a scratch on it anywhere. Thabks for the speedy shipping!

You've definitely done more than anyone expects. Mark of great service.

That friend? Oh im going to beat him with the old panel when he comes over again. Haha.

;-)

Cheers Joseph. If I ever need help again I know who to talk to. Take care bro.

*edit*

Did this with my phone.... somehow the rest of the post became a link to the pic.... lol. My bad.


----------



## PiERiT

Dumb question, but are the 5.25" and 2.5" bays on the right half of the case removable? I don't need either but can't seem to figure out how to remove them.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiERiT*
> 
> Dumb question, but are the 5.25" and 2.5" bays on the right half of the case removable? I don't need either but can't seem to figure out how to remove them.


It looks like they are screwed in from the front. I think you have to remove the top grill, then the front grill. Under the front grill are two tiny screws holding the front on then it should pull off. Underneath are 4 thumbscrews holding the cage in place.


----------



## PiERiT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> It looks like they are screwed in from the front. I think you have to remove the top grill, then the front grill. Under the front grill are two tiny screws holding the front on then it should pull off. Underneath are 4 thumbscrews holding the cage in place.


Thank you.









Here's mine after removing those and having a bit more space for cable routing. Not as fancy as a lot of the water cooled ones in here. Definitely the best case I've had, though I wish the fans were quieter.


----------



## JaredC01

A request to anyone that would have some info...

I've currently got my rig setup in a Thermaltake Urban T81, and am looking at a cube case go move to, mostly because I like the looks and keeping all of the extras hidden.

My setup is an X99 build with 3x 780's in SLI, which requires more than a little bit of cooling. The cards are Asus Poseidon 780's with built-in water cooling, and they take up two slots a piece for a total of 6.

What I need to find out, is whether or not there will be enough room in the bottom of the case for a 240mm radiator, in any thickness, with a set of fans on the inside, without hitting the graphics cards in a triple-card setup?

My current setup's main parts:
Gigabyte X99 G1 Gaming Motherboard
Intel 5930k Processor
16GB G.Skill Ripjaws 4 2133MHz DDR4 RAM - x2 for 32GB total RAM
Asus GTX 780 Poseidon - x3 in SLI
EVGA 1300 G2 PSU

I've got everything on a custom water loop currently, and if possible in the new case I'd like to fit...
1x 240mm Alphacool 30mm to 45mm in the roof in push/pull w/ one set of fans outside the case under screen
1x 360mm Alphacool 45mm in the roof (reuse from current case) in push/pull w/ one set of fans outside the case under screen
1x 240mm Alphacool in any size in pull-only config IF I can get it to fit - need some help on this one with the setup.

Someone with a similar setup please chime in or point me in the right direction! I'd like to verify fitment before pulling the trigger on the case.


----------



## rodaduck

not without some modifying , i mounted a 240 on the bottom and went throught the bottom and ill be honest im not sure this case will take the mother board e-atx? i think you may have to much going one , look at my pics and thats with the mods and sli x2


you can see i added legs , but you can also see how tight i am with the cards , you can judge for yourself this build is not finished yet but everything is in there


----------



## JaredC01

The X99 G1 Gaming is only 1.5cm wider than the standard ATX size, which might affect the front radiator, though I've also seen a monsta shoved in the front of the case... A 45mm rad w/ 25mm fans still doesn't come up to the 80mm of the monsta, so I don't THINK I'll have any issues on that side of it.

The difference in my setup and your setup is that my motherboard starts the x16 slots at the top of the board, meaning the cards would start one slot higher, which would actually take up the same number of slots as your setup does when measuring from the bottom (two slots left). How much space do you have between your bottom card (the board on the card, not the cooler) and the top of your fans? I'd like to keep it all internal if possible.

I think it's still a viable option, just going to be tight. I don't mind tight, so long as tight doesn't mean poor cooling.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaredC01*
> 
> A request to anyone that would have some info...
> 
> I've currently got my rig setup in a Thermaltake Urban T81, and am looking at a cube case go move to, mostly because I like the looks and keeping all of the extras hidden.
> 
> My setup is an X99 build with 3x 780's in SLI, which requires more than a little bit of cooling. The cards are Asus Poseidon 780's with built-in water cooling, and they take up two slots a piece for a total of 6.
> 
> What I need to find out, is whether or not there will be enough room in the bottom of the case for a 240mm radiator, in any thickness, with a set of fans on the inside, without hitting the graphics cards in a triple-card setup?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My current setup's main parts:
> Gigabyte X99 G1 Gaming Motherboard
> Intel 5930k Processor
> 16GB G.Skill Ripjaws 4 2133MHz DDR4 RAM - x2 for 32GB total RAM
> Asus GTX 780 Poseidon - x3 in SLI
> EVGA 1300 G2 PSU
> 
> I've got everything on a custom water loop currently, and if possible in the new case I'd like to fit...
> 1x 240mm Alphacool 30mm to 45mm in the roof in push/pull w/ one set of fans outside the case under screen
> 1x 360mm Alphacool 45mm in the roof (reuse from current case) in push/pull w/ one set of fans outside the case under screen
> 1x 240mm Alphacool in any size in pull-only config IF I can get it to fit - need some help on this one with the setup.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone with a similar setup please chime in or point me in the right direction! I'd like to verify fitment before pulling the trigger on the case.


My concern will be with your tri-sli. It will depend on how low in the box your cards go. Here is a good build example of what it looks like stuffed.


----------



## JaredC01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> My concern will be with your tri-sli. It will depend on how low in the box your cards go. Here is a good build example of what it looks like stuffed.


I saw your build, it was actually what made me think I might just be able to do what I want to do with the case. I don't plan on doing a push/pull setup with the lower 240mm rad, so I should be able to lower the rad from your setup by 25mm. I'm thinking a 30mm rad with a set of 25mm fans would be okay. I will end up using a total of 6 slots, leaving two slots at the bottom open. With your setup there, with push/pull you just barely look to come up to the point where the cards would be in my setup.

I think it will work for my needs, just have to plan it out accordingly. Think I'll pull the trigger on the case if it's in stock at my local Microcenter still.

Edit: Bought the black model from Newegg on sale with free shipping. I'll have to wait for the case before I start picking up the rest of the liquid supplies.


----------



## rodaduck

that is a good example , and the is for sure stuffed ..I like it


----------



## rodaduck

and if it gets 2 tight maybe some good 15mm fans would do the job


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaredC01*
> 
> I saw your build, it was actually what made me think I might just be able to do what I want to do with the case. I don't plan on doing a push/pull setup with the lower 240mm rad, so I should be able to lower the rad from your setup by 25mm. I'm thinking a 30mm rad with a set of 25mm fans would be okay. I will end up using a total of 6 slots, leaving two slots at the bottom open. With your setup there, with push/pull you just barely look to come up to the point where the cards would be in my setup.
> 
> I think it will work for my needs, just have to plan it out accordingly. Think I'll pull the trigger on the case if it's in stock at my local Microcenter still.
> 
> Edit: Bought the black model from Newegg on sale with free shipping. I'll have to wait for the case before I start picking up the rest of the liquid supplies.


Lol, I wish that blue one was my build. Mine has two 280 rads in it, but they are in push/pull with fans on the outside of the case.


----------



## JaredC01

Gotcha. Well in that case, I saw THAT build.









The two rads (front and top) will have push/pull with the fans outside the case (and under the mesh screen if I can manage). Only one that I won't have push/pull on is the bottom rad.


----------



## lllolll

would sapphire 390 be fit into this case?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lllolll*
> 
> would sapphire 390 be fit into this case?


The card is 12.1" according to he website. You have ~13" to the front fan. It should fit, but it'll be tight.


----------



## pacho

Does anybody know if Corsair has any plans of releasing a new version of this case?


----------



## vvv850

Here is my Z170 build, my first liquid cooled system using the Carbide 540 white for a case.

I am using an EVGA 980ti Hybrid on which I changed the AIO with an EK-VGA Supremacy universal water block so I can integrate it into the loop. Of course I bought the card before I decided to go the water cooling way. Right now I am waiting to receive the EVGA Face Off promotion 980ti shroud so this is why the card is bare. Still kept the base plate that covers the VRAM and VRMs. The stock blower fan is there and is help by to Gentle Typhoons.



I managed to fit the Typhoons, barely, by shaving off 0.5mm from their frame just in front of the card. I am still looking everywhere for more GTs in Europe that are around 20EUR or less, but with no success.



To hold the tubing in place, I used a couple of rubber fan mounts.



Had to take out my 3.25 drives as the rad fitting obstructed the path.



Because I had to mount the push fans outside the case this rendered the dust filter useless. So I decided to use cheap women's stockings. Take the grille off the frame, pull the sock onto it, stretch it enough so that the margins bite in, then cut the interior with a pair of scissors.





I fit a couple of extra LEDs in the pump.



Still have enough space for the 5.25" drive bay



And the final build




I started using the X360 EK kit to which I added black fittings and the VGA water block. I also used their white pastel.


----------



## Steele84

Looks great !


----------



## JaredC01

Looks good. Is that a 60mm radiator up front?

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## vvv850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaredC01*
> 
> Looks good. Is that a 60mm radiator up front?
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Yes, it's the EK coolstream xe360.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JaredC01

Thanks for the info. My 45mm should fit without issue then! My case comes in tomorrow, then on to the build log.









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## vvv850

Today I received my EVGA custom shroud from the Face Off promotion. With some slight modifications I managed to install it. Here is how it looks.


----------



## Jorj-P

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodaduck*
> 
> not without some modifying , i mounted a 240 on the bottom and went throught the bottom and ill be honest im not sure this case will take the mother board e-atx? i think you may have to much going one , look at my pics and thats with the mods and sli x2
> 
> 
> you can see i added legs , but you can also see how tight i am with the cards , you can judge for yourself this build is not finished yet but everything is in there


NIce to see some progress..... Waiting for it to get finished.... I like the fact that you mounted the res like me... in the 5.25 bay... Try to make some kind of cover behind it to look more isolated from the rest of the case...
Great build and nice imagination and creativity

Look at mine.... the cover behind the res really makes an optical difference...


----------



## Masked

Hey guys.

So I'm doing somewhat of a sponsored build on a 540D - Calling it Phoenix...Haven't done the log yet, and/or any of that jazz.

Have a question for you guys.

On the bottom of the case in the main motherboard section, there are the HDD mounts...The mount on the right is giving me some serious headaches. I don't really want to dremel it off, just in case I come to need it - How difficult would it be to heat those 2 L brackets and just bend them down? - Has anyone else done this?

My other question is about the 5.25 slots - To get to the bay itself, I have to remove the front panel, I imagine?

Thanks!


----------



## rodaduck

remove the front panel and the 5.25 un screw and come off , and asfar as bending the bracket I guess you could its thin I just cut mine out but also added a whole new floor pan.getting ready to post some pics


----------



## rodaduck

that looks great , im still deciding what to do about my bays


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodaduck*
> 
> remove the front panel and the 5.25 un screw and come off , and asfar as bending the bracket I guess you could its thin I just cut mine out but also added a whole new floor pan.getting ready to post some pics


Awesome.

When you do, would you mind showing what you cut?

I've been thinking about bending/cutting both and putting in an acrylic floor base, what did you use for material?

Thanks!


----------



## rodaduck

tried to find some of the pics of the area you are looking at , but you can see where I started , my goal was to mount a rad through the floor , with the thought of heat always rises and I found a great spot to hide ssd with not that much effort using the hotswap plugs , no one would ever find them


----------



## Masked

I see, okay - Cool.

You just cut out the entire panel - Got it now.

Hrm.

Definitely want longer standoffs so, might do something about that but, I think I'm going to give heating/bending a go before I straight up, cut anything out!

Thanks!!!


----------



## rodaduck

that was for me its really easy to take out the pieces you want to take out ..that's were I started , but remember I went and got .060 alum and made a new floor pan I know your not wanting to go that route , but it really is no issue doing what you want to do , my only concern about heat and how thin the steel is that you may warp the steel you can get some sheet metal pillars from harbor freight and just bend them without heat


----------



## rodaduck

I have another 540 that has not been cut ill see if I can get better pics for you , and you can easily line the bottom with the material of your choice and it will look good and if im not mistaken they now sell precut covers that fit right in


----------



## darksheep

This is my 540 , still have one or two things to sort out.

The grill is more red that it seems in the picture the light was a bit wrong .


----------



## ssgtnubb

Looking good, real nice and clean.


----------



## Masked

So, I have a question - Again.

It's about the front left panel.

I didn't get the opportunity to measure this but, is there room for a demciflex filter to fit ontop of the fans and still allow the bezel to slow down, as it were?

So, Fans, radiator, case, fans, air filter, front case thingy.


----------



## kentoR32

Hey,

i just want to show u guys my first watercooled (custom) build in my new 540 Air case.
The CPU is a i7 2600k overclocked at 4500mhz the mainboard is a Asus Maximus IV Extreme.
I also have 16gb DDR3 1333mhz from Team Group Elite.

The CPU have a EK Waterblocks Supremacy watercooling block.
I purchase 2 Radiators from Alphacool at ebay for ... around 60 bucks. Its a 240mm Rad and a 360mm Rad (both are nexxxos XT45)
Hardtubing is from PrimoChill (13/10) and the compression fittings and adapter are from alphacool.
I try to make really straight tubes and nice looking 90° angle.
The Pump is a D5 from XSPC with a Photon 170Reservoir.
For the coolant (liquid) i choose the Mayhems green/yellow UV with the Mayhem Biocide.
I know the color dont match with the mainboard but i think i change the red parts on the mainboard to black.
The Fans (Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro PL-2) are controlled with my Aquacomputer Aquaero 5 LT. (located at the back)
System is passive cooled up to a water temperatur about 30°C.

A special feature is my external phobya 1260 Radiator.
I can expand the loop (with 2 koolance QD3 Adapters in the back) for a big waterloop this gives me more flexibility with my RIG for example a LAN Party with my friends.
This is my loop with the 2 Alphacool Radiators.
AGB->980ti->RAD360->RAD240->CPU-> back QD3 Koolance->(Phobya1260)->AGB
In the back is my draining system with a T-Adapter and a valve ball from EK at the lowest point.

I think the Build is not perfect but i really like it.

Here are two pics with UV LEDs




Some facts about the cooling.

Idle Temps
CPU = 32°C
GPU = 21°C

Prime 95 V28.5 maximum Heat with the full loop (+external 1260RAD)
CPU = 53°C
GPU = 21°C
Sensor cold = 21,7°C
Sensor hot = 22,6°C
Room Temperature = 20,4°C

And here the Temps only with the 1260 Rad
CPU = 56°C
GPU = 21°C
Sensor cold = 22,4°C
Sensor hot = 23,5°C
Room Temperature = 20,4°C

English is not my mother tongue; please excuse any errors on my part.


----------



## rodaduck

I LIKE IT


----------



## Zetsu

Great work!!!


----------



## ikjadoon

OK, weird question. Does anyone else hear like "stress noises" from their Carbide Air 540?

Like, the noises you would here right before something cracks/breaks? Like a lighter version of the noises that happen when ice cracks under pressure? Did I overtighten some screws or something? Or would it be related to the fact that it's sitting on a TV dinner table?


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> OK, weird question. Does anyone else hear like "stress noises" from their Carbide Air 540?
> 
> Like, the noises you would here right before something cracks/breaks? Like a lighter version of the noises that happen when ice cracks under pressure? Did I overtighten some screws or something? Or would it be related to the fact that it's sitting on a TV dinner table?


Oh, you must have one of the ones that were haunted. Small design flaw, about 12% of units made in 2015 were haunted. Sounds like you got one.

Okay seriously it might be the window. On some systems, when the system heats up or cools down significantly and the heat difference between the inside and outside of the case changes quickly, the acrylic window can expand/contract quickly and it makes a pop noise occasionally.

If it bugs you, you can bend the tabs that hold the window out a bit to loosen it just a hair and that'll usually take care of it.

Really rare problem but it's happened to a couple people


----------



## rodaduck

DAMN HAUNTED 540, ITS CHRISTMAS


----------



## Crispybagel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darksheep*
> 
> This is my 540 , still have one or two things to sort out.
> 
> The grill is more red that it seems in the picture the light was a bit wrong .


Very good looking, although i'd recommend getting some Cable combs for your 24-pin and GFX dual 8-pins to make it look more appealing


----------



## ProChargedLS2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darksheep*
> 
> This is my 540 , still have one or two things to sort out.
> 
> The grill is more red that it seems in the picture the light was a bit wrong .


Where did you order those red cables from? That color is _literally_ perfect. I will upload a picture of mine when I get a free moment, but dude, that color is EXACTLY what I have been looking for


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kentoR32*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> i just want to show u guys my first watercooled (custom) build in my new 540 Air case.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The CPU is a i7 2600k overclocked at 4500mhz the mainboard is a Asus Maximus IV Extreme.
> I also have 16gb DDR3 1333mhz from Team Group Elite.
> 
> The CPU have a EK Waterblocks Supremacy watercooling block.
> I purchase 2 Radiators from Alphacool at ebay for ... around 60 bucks. Its a 240mm Rad and a 360mm Rad (both are nexxxos XT45)
> Hardtubing is from PrimoChill (13/10) and the compression fittings and adapter are from alphacool.
> I try to make really straight tubes and nice looking 90° angle.
> The Pump is a D5 from XSPC with a Photon 170Reservoir.
> For the coolant (liquid) i choose the Mayhems green/yellow UV with the Mayhem Biocide.
> I know the color dont match with the mainboard but i think i change the red parts on the mainboard to black.
> The Fans (Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro PL-2) are controlled with my Aquacomputer Aquaero 5 LT. (located at the back)
> System is passive cooled up to a water temperatur about 30°C.
> 
> A special feature is my external phobya 1260 Radiator.
> I can expand the loop (with 2 koolance QD3 Adapters in the back) for a big waterloop this gives me more flexibility with my RIG for example a LAN Party with my friends.
> This is my loop with the 2 Alphacool Radiators.
> AGB->980ti->RAD360->RAD240->CPU-> back QD3 Koolance->(Phobya1260)->AGB
> In the back is my draining system with a T-Adapter and a valve ball from EK at the lowest point.
> 
> I think the Build is not perfect but i really like it.
> 
> Here are two pics with UV LEDs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some facts about the cooling.
> 
> Idle Temps
> CPU = 32°C
> GPU = 21°C
> 
> Prime 95 V28.5 maximum Heat with the full loop (+external 1260RAD)
> CPU = 53°C
> GPU = 21°C
> Sensor cold = 21,7°C
> Sensor hot = 22,6°C
> Room Temperature = 20,4°C
> 
> And here the Temps only with the 1260 Rad
> CPU = 56°C
> GPU = 21°C
> Sensor cold = 22,4°C
> Sensor hot = 23,5°C
> Room Temperature = 20,4°C
> 
> English is not my mother tongue; please excuse any errors on my part.


That looks fantastic. Good job


----------



## samhwang

Quick question about the case:

I'm planning to fit a custom loop in there, with a slim 240 and a slim 360 radiator. If all these are present, can I fit another slim 120 rad for the rear without any modding (like drilling/cutting the case) ?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samhwang*
> 
> Quick question about the case:
> 
> I'm planning to fit a custom loop in there, with a slim 240 and a slim 360 radiator. If all these are present, can I fit another slim 120 rad for the rear without any modding (like drilling/cutting the case) ?


If you are doing 5x120mm of cooling allready, it's really not worth trying to work in a 120 in the rear. You will have plenty of cooling with the 2 rads. I had a 140 in the back of mine, It just made things way too complicated. Plus now I have my front and top rads as intake and use my rear fan as exhaust, so I have even cooler temps then when I had my 140 in the rear and had the top and rear as exhaust. My 2 cents, waste of effort.


----------



## samhwang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> If you are doing 5x120mm of cooling allready, it's really not worth trying to work in a 120 in the rear. You will have plenty of cooling with the 2 rads. I had a 140 in the back of mine, It just made things way too complicated. Plus now I have my front and top rads as intake and use my rear fan as exhaust, so I have even cooler temps then when I had my 140 in the rear and had the top and rear as exhaust. My 2 cents, waste of effort.


I really don't know if it's gonna be worth it, as i'm only planning out. But I want to push it as far as I can go just for the heck of it...


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Oh, you must have one of the ones that were haunted. Small design flaw, about 12% of units made in 2015 were haunted. Sounds like you got one.
> 
> Okay seriously it might be the window. On some systems, when the system heats up or cools down significantly and the heat difference between the inside and outside of the case changes quickly, the acrylic window can expand/contract quickly and it makes a pop noise occasionally.
> 
> If it bugs you, you can bend the tabs that hold the window out a bit to loosen it just a hair and that'll usually take care of it.
> 
> Really rare problem but it's happened to a couple people


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> OK, weird question. Does anyone else hear like "stress noises" from their Carbide Air 540?
> 
> Like, the noises you would here right before something cracks/breaks? Like a lighter version of the noises that happen when ice cracks under pressure? Did I overtighten some screws or something? Or would it be related to the fact that it's sitting on a TV dinner table?


This happens to my case as well but I rather enjoy it, like parking a car with a turbo. It may not necessarily be the case, mind you. The heatsink on the GPU could be contracting as it cools and causing that noise as well. If you have the ability to control your GPUs fan, consider running it high after a session to bring your GPU heatsink temp down to ambient before you shutdown. See if it still pops after you've done that? That's probably a good practice to increase your system's life anyway.


----------



## darksheep

Hi ,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProChargedLS2*
> 
> Where did you order those red cables from? That color is _literally_ perfect. I will upload a picture of mine when I get a free moment, but dude, that color is EXACTLY what I have been looking for


Hi , they are the Corsair sleeved cable replacements


----------



## ProChargedLS2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darksheep*
> 
> Hi ,
> Hi , they are the Corsair sleeved cable replacements


Thanks!


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProChargedLS2*
> 
> Thanks!


Be careful with those!

Kits are hard to find and they only fit exactly what's on the kit.

So, for example a set of AX 1200 cables will NOT fit the 1200i.

AXi cables will NOT fit the AX...Etc etc etc.

I had a pair of cables lying around for the AX1200, assumed they'd automatically fit in the 1200i - No bueno.


----------



## CorsairGeorge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Be careful with those!
> 
> Kits are hard to find and they only fit exactly what's on the kit.
> 
> So, for example a set of AX 1200 cables will NOT fit the 1200i.
> 
> AXi cables will NOT fit the AX...Etc etc etc.
> 
> I had a pair of cables lying around for the AX1200, assumed they'd automatically fit in the 1200i - No bueno.


Yeah, sorry about that.

A few years ago we had three different specifications for PSU modular cables because the person in charge didn't think that somebody would keep their cables if they upgraded.

When I took over as PSU Product Manager I unified them with the Type 3 cables (so all cables except the 24-pin were identical across all families - the 24-pin had to be somewhat unique for a couple reasons I won't get into here).

Then another guy took over for PSUs so I could focus on cases, and he's insanely solid. Best PSU Product Manager we've ever had. He has kept them unified and has moved to better Type 4 cables which are the same pin-out as Type 3 but include built-in capacitors for some cables to clean up the power signal. The 24-pin also became a 28-pin for performance reasons, so that changed.

But all Corsair fully modular power supplies use pretty much the same cables now.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Yeah, sorry about that.
> 
> A few years ago we had three different specifications for PSU modular cables because the person in charge didn't think that somebody would keep their cables if they upgraded.
> 
> When I took over as PSU Product Manager I unified them with the Type 3 cables (so all cables except the 24-pin were identical across all families - the 24-pin had to be somewhat unique for a couple reasons I won't get into here).
> 
> Then another guy took over for PSUs so I could focus on cases, and he's insanely solid. Best PSU Product Manager we've ever had. He has kept them unified and has moved to better Type 4 cables which are the same pin-out as Type 3 but include built-in capacitors for some cables to clean up the power signal. The 24-pin also became a 28-pin for performance reasons, so that changed.
> 
> But all Corsair fully modular power supplies use pretty much the same cables now.


Just to get some more clarification sir - We've spoken by phone in the past about the AX1200i when it first released - I was the guy that needed over 2000 and wanted to link 2 together...

Anyway, if we were in a situation of needing the older cables for the AX1200i, the AX, HX or what-have-you - Is that a situation where-by we could call and acquire those cables? Or is it pretty much a situation of what's there, is there?


----------



## TheNoseKnows

Can anyone explain why the graphics card is so poorly cooled in this Air 540?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrx*
> 
> A few days ago I switched from my old case (Zalman Z9) to the Corsair Carbide Air 540 for various reasons and I've since been encountering problems with my ASUS 670 overheating. I didn't experience any issues while the card was in the previous case, so this has actually been rather surprising considering the Air 540 is supposed to be good at cooling. The exact issue occurs when I play games at demanding settings in excess of 10 minutes. Around that time figure the computer will freeze, sound will repeat, the monitor will go blank and the GPU fan will max out. It's possible that the case fans also max out, but I'm not really sure.... Noctua fans are pretty silent even at full tilt.
> 
> GPU-Z records the temperature hovering around the 83C mark under load before the computer freezes. I did a quick fix and removed the side panel which lowered the temp to 74C max under load and the crashing didn't occur under that temperature. I'm still iffy about 74C, but considering I live in Australia and it's common for my house to average around 31C ambient I suppose that isn't all that bad. I've attached a small snippet of the logging that GPU-Z did before the computer crashed at the 83C mark if anyone was interested in looking at that.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Date        , GPU Core Clock [MHz] , GPU Memory Clock [MHz] , GPU Temperature [°C] , Fan Speed (%) [%] , Fan Speed (RPM) [RPM] , Memory Used [MB] , GPU Load [%] , Memory Controller Load [%] , Video Engine Load [%] , Power Consumption [% TDP] , PerfCap Reason [] , VDDC [V] ,
> 2014-11-30,             1097.4   ,               1502.3   ,               83.0   ,              71   ,                2790   ,           1896   ,         99   ,                       39   ,                   0   ,                   133.8   ,              12   , 1.1500
> 
> I'm pretty sure I have some problems with the airflow as 83C is pretty unacceptable when you consider the case. I'm using two Noctua 140mm NF-A14 FLX in the front vent as input fans. I'm using the default fan positions, which makes the lackluster cooling even more confusing. The topmost intake fan on the front vent is plugged into a PWM fan header and runs at 100% full tilt (I don't have a 3 pin Y splitter for my only 3 pin header). The lowest one is plugged into a 3 pin header. My exhaust is another Noctua 140mm NF-A14 FLX plugged into a molex connector from PSU. All the case fans use the low noise adapter supplied by Noctua. The only exception to that are the CPU fans.
> 
> Here's an image of the build which admittedly won't be up to the standard compared to that of an enthusiast build. I know that cable management is pretty lazy, but it isn't causing any issues and I'm too lazy to do it correctly at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas as to how I could improve the airflow so it doesn't crash when the side panel is on? Oh, I should also mention that the CPU temperatures are fine - they never exceed 53ish even when under load.
> 
> CASE: Corsair Carbide Air 540 (new)
> CPU: i5-2400
> CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D15 (new)
> PSU: Antec Neo Eco 520W
> GPU: ASUS GTX 670
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance 8GB
> SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 500GB
> HDD: Seagate Barracuda 2TB
> MB: Gigabyte Z68A-D3-B3
> Fans: 3x Noctua 140mm NF-A14 FLX (new)


If you have a 3-fan setup, an open-air graphics card (not blower), and a big air-cooled CPU (not water-cooled), I'd be very interested in seeing your GPU temperatures in the Air 540.


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNoseKnows*
> 
> Can anyone explain why the graphics card is so poorly cooled in this Air 540?
> If you have a 3-fan setup, an open-air graphics card (not blower), and a big air-cooled CPU (not water-cooled), I'd be very interested in seeing your GPU temperatures in the Air 540.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1547314/official-amd-r9-radeon-fury-nano-x-x2-fiji-owners-club/4350#post_24433275

3x 120 works better for me compared to 2x 140 in the front. And I have positive air pressure too. Middle card is what gets to 80 sinced it's sandwiched.


----------



## TheNoseKnows

Well, your cards are certainly doing better than his. The middle-CF card is meant to be the hottest, after all.

However, the system I linked to has only one card, and it reaches 83C. I am planning on building a very similar system with a NH-D15 and an Air 540, and I don't want to run into whatever problem he's having. His temperature drops down all the way to 74C just by opening the sidepanel, so there must be something wrong with the airflow. I don't suppose your card temperatures drop by 9 degrees when you open the sidepanel?


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNoseKnows*
> 
> Well, your cards are certainly doing better than his. The middle-CF card is meant to be the hottest, after all.
> 
> However, the system I linked to has only one card, and it reaches 83C. I am planning on building a very similar system with a NH-D15 and an Air 540, and I don't want to run into whatever problem he's having. His temperature drops down all the way to 74C just by opening the sidepanel, so there must be something wrong with the airflow. I don't suppose your card temperatures drop by 9 degrees when you open the sidepanel?


The openings on the front of Air 540 are "optimal"(just from personal testing) for 120mm fans rather than 140mm fans. the cutouts seem to cover the fan corners. With side panel off, it drops down by like 2-4. It is weird that the single card seems to get that hot with the 540. idk, maybe the card needs new/better TIM/paste?


----------



## rodaduck

does he have a filter in the front


----------



## darksheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodaduck*
> 
> does he have a filter in the front


Does the filter being in front of the fans make a big difference ?


----------



## vvv850

in my case, yes. I also have a 60mm thick rad in front of the fans and removing the filter makes a big difference.


----------



## TheNoseKnows

A 60mm rad + a filter would create a very high impedance. I don't think the stock 140L fans were designed with that in mind. If you swapped to fans with higher static pressure, then a filter (since it's so much thinner than a rad) may not make any diffence at all.

I don't think Tyrx's overheating 670 is caused by the filter, since the Noctua fans should be more capable than the stock fans.


----------



## vvv850

My only test was with the hand in front of the rad and 3 vardars pushing through it at 1000rpm. I felt a significant difference between with or without the filter. Looking at the case from the window side I have the rad, case, fans and filter. Temps wise, I didn't more then a couple of degrees difference.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

It sounds like a negative pressure issue. That's why removing the case side produces better cooling. You're creating dead air space around the card which is suffocating it.

You need more positive pressure on the intake. Connect them directly to molex and reduce all exhaust fans to 50%.


----------



## fjordiales

I forgot to mention, I have 6 120mm silent wings 2 installed, 5 intake , 1 exhaust so it's positive air.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> I forgot to mention, I have 6 120mm silent wings 2 installed, 5 intake , 1 exhaust so it's positive air.


Have you tried reversing the two top fans and setting them to low, balancing out the pressure to be slightly positive?


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> Have you tried reversing the two top fans and setting them to low, balancing out the pressure to be slightly positive?


I don't think that'd be as beneficial as just adding 3x120's in the front.

The issue really is the draw the CPU cooler has comparative to the intake. There's just not enough volume being pushed into the case.

1 fan on the CPU cooler MIGHT fix some of the problem but, it won't do as well as 3x120's or, you could almost even throw a 120 on the bottom and it'd be an immense improvement.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I don't think that'd be as beneficial as just adding 3x120's in the front.
> 
> The issue really is the draw the CPU cooler has comparative to the intake. There's just not enough volume being pushed into the case.
> 
> 1 fan on the CPU cooler MIGHT fix some of the problem but, it won't do as well as 3x120's or, you could almost even throw a 120 on the bottom and it'd be an immense improvement.


Sure, buying different equipment might solve the problem, but a quick and free test is always preferable to new hardware. What if it turns out to be something simple and the OP wants to keep his 140s?


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> Have you tried reversing the two top fans and setting them to low, balancing out the pressure to be slightly positive?


I did, cpu got hotter by 2-4 deg. Used realbench or rog bench, whatever the Asus thing is.

Gpu temp didn't change. Looking at the window side, the bottom left does get warm. I think for the OP with hot gpu, he can use lna for exhaust fan and try again before changing equipment.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> Sure, buying different equipment might solve the problem, but a quick and free test is always preferable to new hardware. What if it turns out to be something simple and the OP wants to keep his 140s?


His 140's aren't conducive to actually fixing the problem - They don't supply the volume necessary to defeat the 2 intakes on the CPU. - It's physics.

Assuming he's using the top fans as intakes:



You still cause a negative pressure situation. Even if you reversed everything, there's no direct intake for the GPU, itself.

The only way to really combat the situation with what he has, would be to remove the bottom 140 and zip-tie it or, mount it however you want, to the bottom open HDD slot. - It's still a negative pressure situation because the volume of 2x140's is not nearly the same volume that 3x120's are putting out. Not to mention the fact that the bottom 120 would be directly in the path of the GPU as opposed to the 140 which, can be pulled into the CPU's airflow.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> His 140's aren't conducive to actually fixing the problem - They don't supply the volume necessary to defeat the 2 intakes on the CPU. - It's physics.
> 
> Assuming he's using the top fans as intakes:
> 
> 
> 
> You still cause a negative pressure situation. Even if you reversed everything, there's no direct intake for the GPU, itself.
> 
> The only way to really combat the situation with what he has, would be to remove the bottom 140 and zip-tie it or, mount it however you want, to the bottom open HDD slot. - It's still a negative pressure situation because the volume of 2x140's is not nearly the same volume that 3x120's are putting out. Not to mention the fact that the bottom 120 would be directly in the path of the GPU as opposed to the 140 which, can be pulled into the CPU's airflow.


So you're supporting my original conclusion: negative pressure is causing static air around the GPU.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> So you're supporting my original conclusion: negative pressure is causing static air around the GPU.


I didn't disagree with your theory.

I disagree with your method of addressing the issue.

In this situation, with what hardware the user currently has, there's no way he can reverse the pressurization with the case window shut.

He CAN make the situation slightly better by removing the bottom 140 and mounting it on the bottom of the case - It will cool down the GPU a bit but, there's still not enough pressure to overcome the deficit.

Switching to 3x120s actually solves this beautifully, especially if they're HP (High pressure) fans.

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/air-series-sp120-high-performance-edition-high-static-pressure-120mm-fan

Comparative to what's OEM, even with the quiet edition fans, would improve airflow by over 1mm/H20 and well over 30cfm's; thereby eliminating the issue, entirely.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I didn't disagree with your theory.
> 
> I disagree with your method of addressing the issue.
> 
> In this situation, with what hardware the user currently has, there's no way he can reverse the pressurization with the case window shut.
> 
> He CAN make the situation slightly better by removing the bottom 140 and mounting it on the bottom of the case - It will cool down the GPU a bit but, there's still not enough pressure to overcome the deficit.
> 
> Switching to 3x120s actually solves this beautifully, especially if they're HP (High pressure) fans.
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/air-series-sp120-high-performance-edition-high-static-pressure-120mm-fan
> 
> Comparative to what's OEM, even with the quiet edition fans, would improve airflow by over 1mm/H20 and well over 30cfm's; thereby eliminating the issue, entirely.


Sure, but he's not using OEM fans, they're Noctua, so you're CFM calc might be different.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> Sure, but he's not using OEM fans, they're Noctua, so you're CFM calc might be different.


Just looked up 5 Noctua 140mm fans, the AF, CF, etc etc - Avg pressure rating was 1.4mm/h20

Each Corsair is 1.3mm/h20 for the quiet version. 1400RPM.

2x1.4mm/h20 = 2.8mm/h20
3x1.3mm/h20 = 3.9 mm/h20

Which value is higher? 2.8 or 3.9?


----------



## TheNoseKnows

Tyrx is using NF-A14s for intake and exhaust. He doesn't have any top fans installed.

By my calculations, simply adding up the values for airflow and static pressure results in:
4.16 mm H₂O and 164.8 CFM for two NF-A14 intakes
3.84 mm H₂O and 113.5 CFM for three SP120 Quiet Editions.

If you swap the SP120s for three Noctua NF-P12s, you get:
5.04 mm H₂O and 163 CFM.

The overal "winner" is three Noctua NF-P12s. However, I don't believe these numbers can simply be added together to give a meaningful value. I'm not an aerodynamics engineer or something.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNoseKnows*
> 
> Tyrx is using NF-A14s for intake and exhaust. He doesn't have any top fans installed.
> 
> By my calculations, simply adding up the values for airflow and static pressure results in:
> 4.16 mm H₂O and 164.8 CFM for two NF-A14 intakes
> 3.84 mm H₂O and 113.5 CFM for three SP120 Quiet Editions.
> 
> If you swap the SP120s for three Noctua NF-P12s, you get:
> 5.04 mm H₂O and 163 CFM.
> 
> The overal "winner" is three Noctua NF-P12s. However, I don't believe these numbers can simply be added together to give a meaningful value. I'm not an aerodynamics engineer or something.


Essentially, he's creating a wind tunnel.

You have to split the wind tunnel by adding positive pressure.

3 fans, 3x120mms, in this case, even with the 10% performance loss, will outperform 2x140's.

Not only then are you directing a 120mm down a separate air path but, the 2 other fans + the 2 on top would eliminate the pressure variance.

It doesn't really matter what fans you go with, the point is that the GPU is being alienated because of the fan configuration.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorsairGeorge*
> 
> Oh, you must have one of the ones that were haunted. Small design flaw, about 12% of units made in 2015 were haunted. Sounds like you got one.
> 
> Okay seriously it might be the window. On some systems, when the system heats up or cools down significantly and the heat difference between the inside and outside of the case changes quickly, the acrylic window can expand/contract quickly and it makes a pop noise occasionally.
> 
> If it bugs you, you can bend the tabs that hold the window out a bit to loosen it just a hair and that'll usually take care of it.
> 
> Really rare problem but it's happened to a couple people


Bahaha, right? It'd been alone for a while; maybe it got angry and is getting revenge on me, haha.

Wait, wow, that's it. It seems to be coming from the left side and it always happens about 5-10 minutes after I turn off my PC (and so I'm in bed and I hear it and I have to debate whether it's worth getting out of bed to investigate). Right, it's hot from gaming and then cools down in my frigid room, haha.

Nice; I tweaked the tabs a bit. I feel actually pretty confident that fixed it, but we'll "test" it out tonight, hehe. Let me game a bit to properly test this tweak out, ;D

Edit: it's frigging killer you all are on this thread. I would've never figured it out and so I just got used to it after a while.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiberiusisgame*
> 
> This happens to my case as well but I rather enjoy it, like parking a car with a turbo. It may not necessarily be the case, mind you. The heatsink on the GPU could be contracting as it cools and causing that noise as well. If you have the ability to control your GPUs fan, consider running it high after a session to bring your GPU heatsink temp down to ambient before you shutdown. See if it still pops after you've done that? That's probably a good practice to increase your system's life anyway.


Sorry, I just saw this,









That might be another "popper", but I have heard it pretty loudly and that leans towards the exterior. But, haha, yeah, that's true. I do have 3x120mms pumping into some frigid air (because apparently that's how we're going to save energy in my household this winter), so that maybe can elongate some lifespans.


----------



## MgrBuddha

Couple of pics from the system I build for my son:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1583324/christmas-build


----------



## MucaCorso

Can anyone say if a Lamptron FC6 fits in this case? I mean, without having to drill more holes to screws...


----------



## JaredC01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MucaCorso*
> 
> Can anyone say if a Lamptron FC6 fits in this case? I mean, without having to drill more holes to screws...


I'll be checking into fitting my Aquaero 6 this coming weekend, which I would imagine is similar to the Lamptron. The case has the quick-click setup in it, so just sliding a DVD / Blu-Ray drive in just clicks into place. I would imagine that you'd have to either remove the quick-connect clip or come up with a new mounting solution, but won't know for sure until the weekend. Anyone else have any better experience with it?


----------



## BranField

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MucaCorso*
> 
> Can anyone say if a Lamptron FC6 fits in this case? I mean, without having to drill more holes to screws...


yes it does however it is not at all secure. I just pushed mine in and it stayed there, no locking mechanism or screws


----------



## MucaCorso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BranField*
> 
> yes it does however it is not at all secure. I just pushed mine in and it stayed there, no locking mechanism or screws


But there are holes to screw short trays 5.25"?


----------



## GMAN2317

Looking for some advice here all,

I have just completed this build to use during downtime at work and get some gaming done. As you can see there are 2 x H110i GTs.

The one at the top has to be in that orientation as there is not enough clearance with the other H110i at the front. I would prefer to keep this orientation for the dust filter as workplace can be majorly dusty. However; I can move the fans at the front under the front bezel and rad against the chassis to free up the extra space required (space is good here).

I also cant put a 140mm on the back of the case as the fan overlaps the side panel holes.

Question: how mobile are the tubes after a period of use, do they become more fliexible so i can manipulate them? has anyone managed to fit a larger fan in the back with the cooler in this orientation?

i generally go full WC so i have never worked with these types of coolers and it was all my supplier had at the time.

thanks!


----------



## BranField

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MucaCorso*
> 
> But there are holes to screw short trays 5.25"?


There are holes however you may find it difficult to align them with the cage in the case and the tool-less latches on (i suggest removing them like the other guy said)


----------



## GMAN2317

i think ill just go with the fans underneath the bezel and create the extra space


----------



## GMAN2317

Work gaming rig is finished


----------



## Mikemq2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GMAN2317*
> 
> Question: how mobile are the tubes after a period of use, do they become more fliexible so i can manipulate them? has anyone managed to fit a larger fan in the back with the cooler in this orientation?


I've had my aio corsair h60 for almost 2 years now and it's tubing doesn't really loosen up. At least mine hasn't. Just as stiff now as when I first bought it. Also why don't you rotate the rad so the tubes are on the other side?


----------



## rodaduck

I like that


----------



## GMAN2317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikemq2003*
> 
> I've had my aio corsair h60 for almost 2 years now and it's tubing doesn't really loosen up. At least mine hasn't. Just as stiff now as when I first bought it. Also why don't you rotate the rad so the tubes are on the other side?


in the pics I did eventually rotate the rad but i had to move the front fans to the outside of the case under the front bezel to free up the space (no dust filter now) othwerise the h110is overlap slightly with no movement in the tubing. Pleasantly surprised with both CPU and GPU temps with the coolers.

i will take it to work next week where the lab is constantly cool so ill overclock it then. At the moment i like the house having another room with a rig in it...The mrs; not so much.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GMAN2317*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mikemq2003*
> 
> I've had my aio corsair h60 for almost 2 years now and it's tubing doesn't really loosen up. At least mine hasn't. Just as stiff now as when I first bought it. Also why don't you rotate the rad so the tubes are on the other side?
> 
> 
> 
> in the pics I did eventually rotate the rad but i had to move the front fans to the outside of the case under the front bezel to free up the space (no dust filter now) othwerise the h110is overlap slightly with no movement in the tubing. Pleasantly surprised with both CPU and GPU temps with the coolers.
> 
> i will take it to work next week where the lab is constantly cool so ill overclock it then. At the moment i like the house having another room with a rig in it...The mrs; not so much.
Click to expand...

So very jealous right now. I moved in August, and my perfect projection wall is no more. This house doesn't have a single wall without a bank of windows (kind of cool in general though). I am going to have to remove a pair or windows...which means framing, electrical (two freakin outlets), lathe and plaster, moulding, exterior siding, and paint. Normally walling up a window is not so bad, but we bought a house built in 1902, so the 2x4s are actually 2"x4", its actual lathe and plaster, the siding is going to be damned near impossible to match (probably have to mill it myself), and the electrical is likely a huge can of worms...

Just cant find the motivation to dig in, and my projector is sitting idle


----------



## GMAN2317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> So very jealous right now. I moved in August, and my perfect projection wall is no more. This house doesn't have a single wall without a bank of windows (kind of cool in general though). I am going to have to remove a pair or windows...which means framing, electrical (two freakin outlets), lathe and plaster, moulding, exterior siding, and paint. Normally walling up a window is not so bad, but we bought a house built in 1902, so the 2x4s are actually 2"x4", its actual lathe and plaster, the siding is going to be damned near impossible to match (probably have to mill it myself), and the electrical is likely a huge can of worms...
> 
> Just cant find the motivation to dig in, and my projector is sitting idle


Seems like a lot of work just for a projector. Black out blinds and a projector screen from the ceiling or black out projector blinds from ikea if the windows are big enough


----------



## Mikemq2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> So very jealous right now. I moved in August, and my perfect projection wall is no more. This house doesn't have a single wall without a bank of windows (kind of cool in general though). I am going to have to remove a pair or windows...which means framing, electrical (two freakin outlets), lathe and plaster, moulding, exterior siding, and paint. Normally walling up a window is not so bad, but we bought a house built in 1902, so the 2x4s are actually 2"x4", its actual lathe and plaster, the siding is going to be damned near impossible to match (probably have to mill it myself), and the electrical is likely a huge can of worms...
> 
> Just cant find the motivation to dig in, and my projector is sitting idle


Sounds like a beautiful home. Just like GMAN said black out the windows and use a projection screen. That way you can still use it and not have it sitting.


----------



## BranField

Is anyone able to confirm the max length gpu supported by this case, the product page says 320mm however i dont know if that is up to the front fans or the front of the case. I did measure last night and came up with 14" (355.6mm).

Reason I ask is because i currently have a ut60 in the front with the fans on the outside and I have a 290x vaporX. this leaves me a couple of mm between the GPU and the ut60 (so little room infact that if the card was air cooled it would not fit). Now im looking at getting a 980ti and also go push pull so would like to know exactly how much room i have to play with (or dont as the case maybe). not sure i trust my measuring with the tubes etc in the way.


----------



## GMAN2317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BranField*
> 
> Is anyone able to confirm the max length gpu supported by this case, the product page says 320mm however i dont know if that is up to the front fans or the front of the case. I did measure last night and came up with 14" (355.6mm).
> 
> Reason I ask is because i currently have a ut60 in the front with the fans on the outside and I have a 290x vaporX. this leaves me a couple of mm between the GPU and the ut60 (so little room infact that if the card was air cooled it would not fit). Now im looking at getting a 980ti and also go push pull so would like to know exactly how much room i have to play with (or dont as the case maybe). not sure i trust my measuring with the tubes etc in the way.


you should be able to push / pull with the 980ti with a UT60 as its 30mm shorter in length compared to the vapor

GFX CARD > 25mm Wide Fan > RAD > Chassis > 25mm Wide Fan

the 980 is around 267 in length same size as the 7970 pictured here so you can see clearance. also shows a 60mm rad in there. Same size as the UT60 and looks like space for push pull with fans on outside.
http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/corsair_carbide_air_540_review,8.html

you should be able to fit the card, the UT60 and fans on the front underneath the bezel in a push / push config.

like so


----------



## BranField

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GMAN2317*
> 
> you should be able to push / pull with the 980ti with a UT60 as its 30mm shorter in length compared to the vapor
> 
> GFX CARD > 25mm Wide Fan > RAD > Chassis > 25mm Wide Fan
> 
> the 980 is around 267 in length same size as the 7970 pictured here so you can see clearance. also shows a 60mm rad in there. Same size as the UT60 and looks like space for push pull with fans on outside.
> http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/corsair_carbide_air_540_review,8.html
> 
> you should be able to fit the card, the UT60 and fans on the front underneath the bezel in a push / push config.
> 
> like so


Thanks, fantastic reply (+rep)

its going to be tight (phrasing) but it should all fit. Just wanted to make sure before i brought everything.


----------



## JaredC01

I was going to go push / pull on my XT45, but each of my Poseidon cards are 11 inches long, which would put the internal fans literally right up against the cards...

My final build will end up being an XT45 240mm up top, XT45 360mm in front, ST30 240mm at the bottom. Top fans push, front fans push, bottom fans pull.

I'll post up some pics of the setup as I get them done!

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smb2886

hey everybody im new to the club pics and specs to come


----------



## JaredC01

Quick snap of the preliminary loop setup... Only lines not shown are the back of the CPU loop (the black line at the bottom will loop around to the CPU from the back side) and the to/from lines from the pump/red.










Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaredC01*
> 
> Quick snap of the preliminary loop setup... Only lines not shown are the back of the CPU loop (the black line at the bottom will loop around to the CPU from the back side) and the to/from lines from the pump/red.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Lookin good!









What are your rad fans?

EDIT: I just looked closer, it looks like they are Cougars.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaredC01*
> 
> Quick snap of the preliminary loop setup... Only lines not shown are the back of the CPU loop (the black line at the bottom will loop around to the CPU from the back side) and the to/from lines from the pump/red.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Suh-weet! You should get a job with a packing company


----------



## JaredC01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JaredC01*
> 
> Quick snap of the preliminary loop setup... Only lines not shown are the back of the CPU loop (the black line at the bottom will loop around to the CPU from the back side) and the to/from lines from the pump/red.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are your rad fans?
> 
> EDIT: I just looked closer, it looks like they are Cougars.
Click to expand...

They are indeed Cougars. There's 7 total 120mm's on rads and a single 140mm as exhaust, all Cougars. Those with a keen eye will notice the rear 140 is mounted backwards at the moment.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JaredC01*
> 
> Quick snap of the preliminary loop setup... Only lines not shown are the back of the CPU loop (the black line at the bottom will loop around to the CPU from the back side) and the to/from lines from the pump/red.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suh-weet! You should get a job with a packing company
Click to expand...

I'll wait until AFTER I get the power routed and EVERYTHING shoved into the case before I decide whether or not to do that, lol.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## kl6mk6

A recent pick of my build. I'm considering changing to black tubing after the new year. What do you all think?


----------



## Mikemq2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> A recent pick of my build. I'm considering changing to black tubing after the new year. What do you all think?


If you want it to have more of a stealth look then go for it. I do like the clean look and I'm very picky when it comes to that pop of color. If I were to do something besides the black tubing I would do UV Green since it goes well with the blue lighting you have going on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nowcontrol

I got this case recently and have had my new build up and running for just over a week now, it's a bloody fantastic case.


----------



## BigCatRoach

Finally got all the parts for my loop. So I took apart my old build and laid everything out.


*some boxes missing*

So far have only had time to install the water blocks then clean out the radiators and pump. Last night I measured out the fill port so I should be able to drill it tonight then mount the pump and the radiators. Of course I slacked on a few fittings so those should be here end of the week. I'm hoping I can have it done by Christmas.
Build log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1584225/purple-rain-build-log

Here is a (****ty) pic of it before I took it apart. Yeah had to Jerry rig a second PSU for a while but that has already been fixed.


Just to redeem myself a little here is a pic from before I had the 295x2 and PSU issue.


----------



## Darknessrise13

Has anyone tried putting a Noctua NF-A15 on the rear exhaust? Does it let the side panel go on? Square 140s don't and I need a noctua exhaust to match everything else but don't want to give up PWM unless I have to.


----------



## JaredC01

I have a square 140 on mine right now and have no issue with side panel closing...

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaredC01*
> 
> I have a square 140 on mine right now and have no issue with side panel closing...
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Using a square 140, enermax TB silence 140, I had to drill a hole in the chassis to get the screw in. Otherwise, it wouldn't pass through the case itself.


----------



## kl6mk6

I just dremmeled the tip off the screw. Problem solved.


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I just dremmeled the tip off the screw. Problem solved.


Hell I couldn't even get it into the chassis


----------



## rodaduck

why not just get a pull down screen?


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodaduck*
> 
> why not just get a pull down screen?


Lol what? I'm lost now


----------



## rodaduck

you wanted to remove a window and put a wall for your projection ? why not get a pull down screen mounted above the window , no electrical no wall nothing but pulling down a screen ..I have a projector as well and a pull down screen


----------



## rodaduck

I think I replied to the wrong guy..a pull down screen would fix your projection issue ..I have the same


----------



## rodaduck

I post to someone on a different page and after post im sent some were else not knowing were the last post is .im still learning this site


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodaduck*
> 
> I post to someone on a different page and after post im sent some were else not knowing were the last post is .im still learning this site


If you reply to the thread then your post will appear at the end of the thread and you'll be taken to it regardless of where in the thread you are. To make it clear who you're responding to press the 'Quote' button at the bottom of the post you want to reply to; this will include a copy of their post so people can see who you're replying to (like I've done with this post). The other advantage to doing this is a little speech bubble with an arrow will be beside the name of person you quoted - clicking this will take you back to that post. I hope this helps.

Cheers


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> A recent pick of my build. I'm considering changing to black tubing after the new year. What do you all think?


How about white?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikemq2003*
> 
> If you want it to have more of a stealth look then go for it. I do like the clean look and I'm very picky when it comes to that pop of color. If I were to do something besides the black tubing I would do UV Green since it goes well with the blue lighting you have going on.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> How about white?


I really want to do silver, but I cant find it in 3/8 x 5/8 tubing and I don't want to get new fittings if I don't have to. It's so hard to choose. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## sprach

Hi All!
I'm new here and was wondering if the Air 540 can be a worthy upgrade from a Thermaltake Chaser MK-I outfitted with 4*200mm fans; 1*140mm and 1*120mm fan, controlled by a Lamptron FC5V2 5.25" fan controller. I'm also using 2* 2.5" SSDs and 1* 3.5" HDD as well as a 5.25" DVD drive which I intend to keep. My CPU cooler is the AC liquid Freezer 240 running in push-pull config and the GPU is a Sapphire 390 Nitro.
Thanks for the input.


----------



## Darknessrise13

Bah, I'm stuck deciding on what fans to get. I'm currently stuck deciding between vardars, Darkside GTs, NF-F12s or saving cash with cougars. I'm replacing 3 120mm intakes, 3 120mm heatsink fans and need 140mm rear and top rear exhausts.

Hmm, phanteks fans don't look bad either, and are priced decent...

Or maybe Arctic F12s? I don't know. I don't want to screw another fan decision up.

Cryorig QF120s aren't bad either. This is crazy, too many options.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darknessrise13*
> 
> Bah, I'm stuck deciding on what fans to get. I'm currently stuck deciding between vardars, Darkside GTs, NF-F12s or saving cash with cougars. I'm replacing 3 120mm intakes, 3 120mm heatsink fans and need 140mm rear and top rear exhausts.
> 
> Hmm, phanteks fans don't look bad either, and are priced decent...
> 
> Or maybe Arctic F12s? I don't know. I don't want to screw another fan decision up.
> 
> Cryorig QF120s aren't bad either. This is crazy, too many options.


Can't go wrong with NF-F12s. Although I like my fan setup for my Air 540; dual Silverstone AP182 front intakes (did require mounting holes to be drilled, but that's super easy), a 140mm AIO on the back with a Noctua NF-A14 iPPC-2000 (barely fits, actually blocks the upper screw for the left side panel but that's no big deal), and a Silverstone AP141 top exhaust in the rearmost slot (it's the only good square 140mm fan I had laying around).


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Can't go wrong with NF-F12s. Although I like my fan setup for my Air 540; dual Silverstone AP182 front intakes (did require mounting holes to be drilled, but that's super easy), a 140mm AIO on the back with a Noctua NF-A14 iPPC-2000 (barely fits, actually blocks the upper screw for the left side panel but that's no big deal), and a Silverstone AP141 top exhaust in the rearmost slot (it's the only good square 140mm fan I had laying around).


Mind showing me your dual 182s? I wouldn't mind doing that if it's not horrible. I wanted APs for tunneling.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darknessrise13*
> 
> Mind showing me your dual 182s? I wouldn't mind doing that if it's not horrible. I wanted APs for tunneling.


I'll post a picture tonight. It would be even better if the intake vents were wider, but I'm still satisfied with the performance (airflow to noise ratio).

- EDIT: By tonight I meant over the weekend. Hah... sorry about that.


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'll post a picture tonight. It would be even better if the intake vents were wider, but I'm still satisfied with the performance (airflow to noise ratio).


Alright, I will await anxiously. That could be good because 180mm fans are so cool in my opinion. Hipster fans.


----------



## JaredC01

Got the visible side of the setup done! Back side is a mess still, but that will change here shortly...

Pics!
No flash...









Flash...









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phantomas 007

Any help to identify the fans in 15' ?


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help to identify the fans in 15' ?


Corsair white LED, probably SP120s.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help to identify the fans in 15' ?


They look like they have the corsair badge on them. Im thinking they are these...

*Corsair Air Series AF120 LED Quiet Edition High Airflow Fan Twin Pack*

Could also be these...

*Corsair Air Series SP 120 LED White High Static Pressure Fan Cooling*


----------



## JaredC01

Few "final" shots. Very happy with the case overall. Only complaint I had was that the SSD trays on the backside looked like 5.25" bays in the pictures... Bit misleading.

I will probably still do a bit more tweaking as I'm not 100% happy with the back side, though it's pretty clean for what I had to work with.

Comments are welcome, done with it for tonight though... Tomorrow I'll see about setting it back up and booting it up for some BIOS tweaking with the new RAM I picked up.

Pics!





































Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## v1ral

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaredC01*
> 
> Few "final" shots. Very happy with the case overall. Only complaint I had was that the SSD trays on the backside looked like 5.25" bays in the pictures... Bit misleading.
> 
> I will probably still do a bit more tweaking as I'm not 100% happy with the back side, though it's pretty clean for what I had to work with.
> 
> Comments are welcome, done with it for tonight though... Tomorrow I'll see about setting it back up and booting it up for some BIOS tweaking with the new RAM I picked up.
> 
> Pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk






That's one Filled Air 540, Well Done!!!


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JaredC01*
> 
> Few "final" shots. Very happy with the case overall. Only complaint I had was that the SSD trays on the backside looked like 5.25" bays in the pictures... Bit misleading.
> 
> I will probably still do a bit more tweaking as I'm not 100% happy with the back side, though it's pretty clean for what I had to work with.
> 
> Comments are welcome, done with it for tonight though... Tomorrow I'll see about setting it back up and booting it up for some BIOS tweaking with the new RAM I picked up.
> 
> Pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one Filled Air 540, Well Done!!!
Click to expand...

Yea I really like this build with the minimulist tubing. Well planned and thought out, looks great!


----------



## xTesla1856

Count me in







Went from an Obsidian 750D to this and couldn't be happier so far


----------



## Darknessrise13

Are the thumbscrews that come with this 6-32? I have managed to widen mine and have to find a new screw to go into my side panel =\


----------



## Unnatural

45 alphacool rads -> xt45
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darknessrise13*
> 
> Are the thumbscrews that come with this 6-32? I have managed to widen mine and have to find a new screw to go into my side panel =\


I suppose so, I bought M4 for replacing mine, but they're too thick :/


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Count me in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went from an Obsidian 750D to this and couldn't be happier so far


Are those silent wings 2 140mm?


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> Are those silent wings 2 140mm?


Yes, I run 3 Silent Wings 2 140mm PWM fans. They're pretty much silent, even at 1000rpm. All I hear is a slight airflow hum.


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Yes, I run 3 Silent Wings 2 140mm PWM fans. They're pretty much silent, even at 1000rpm. All I hear is a slight airflow hum.


How are they compared to 120mm version? Also, is there an issue with the side panel since its 140mm?

I tried 140mm square frame fan as exhaust and I couldn't screw it.


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> How are they compared to 120mm version? Also, is there an issue with the side panel since its 140mm?
> 
> I tried 140mm square frame fan as exhaust and I couldn't screw it.


I have not tried the 120mm versions, but I suppose they are quieter, since they spin at a lower speed. Also, I had zero problems installing the both in the front and in the rear. The frame is actually quite slim and not as bulky/square as with some other fans. My side panel closes perfectly fine without clearance issues or such. Hope I helped !


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> I have not tried the 120mm versions, but I suppose they are quieter, since they spin at a lower speed. Also, I had zero problems installing the both in the front and in the rear. The frame is actually quite slim and not as bulky/square as with some other fans. My side panel closes perfectly fine without clearance issues or such. Hope I helped !


Thanks. Was thinking about the 140 for the top. I have the 120mm versions. They spin 1500rpm. Quiet. Just a rush of air. I have them running minimum of 60%. I have the pwm 8 way splitter that syncs all case fans to the heatsink fan.


----------



## 000000




----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *000000*


Nice!


----------



## Reveal809

Made in RUSSIA!!!








2TX+EKFULL+AQUAMARKIV

Happy New Year 2016!!!!!!!


----------



## Baltazar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRoddazzz*
> 
> im thinking about buying a new monitor and im not sure what to get HELP!


Buy a screen that match your fps games! You have screens at 60hz, 120hz and 144hz .... Higher is better and more expensive!


----------



## kentoR32

Hey,

short update from my side.
I have a significant amount of Coil Whine on my EVGA 980ti Hydro Copper. The FPS range does not matter CS GO = 299fps and GTA5 = 55fps.
So i contact EVGA for a RMA Order and today i have received my brand new 980ti from EVGA.
What iam doing? Hell yeah i try SLI for the first time and i really like it









Actually my RIG looks like Frankenstein but hey its only for a few days and the i change the Tubes and the Fluid to red and add a motherboard fullcover block from MIPS ordert from performance-pcs.com.

Oh and really nice is the new Asic Value on my 980ti = 80,7% (old 980ti=62,9%)

Firestrike "normal" with one 980ti = 14870
Firestrike"normal" SLI = 18398
Firestrike "extreme" SLI = 13156
Firestrike "ultra" SLI = 7506

Here are some two pics from the build and how it actually looks.




so thats it for the first time, have a naice day









Stefan


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kentoR32*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> short update from my side.
> I have a significant amount of Coil Whine on my EVGA 980ti Hydro Copper. The FPS range does not matter CS GO = 299fps and GTA5 = 55fps.
> So i contact EVGA for a RMA Order and today i have received my brand new 980ti from EVGA.
> What iam doing? Hell yeah i try SLI for the first time and i really like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually my RIG looks like Frankenstein but hey its only for a few days and the i change the Tubes and the Fluid to red and add a motherboard fullcover block from MIPS ordert from performance-pcs.com.
> 
> Oh and really nice is the new Asic Value on my 980ti = 80,7% (old 980ti=62,9%)
> 
> Firestrike "normal" with one 980ti = 14870
> Firestrike"normal" SLI = 18398
> Firestrike "extreme" SLI = 13156
> Firestrike "ultra" SLI = 7506
> 
> Here are some two pics from the build and how it actually looks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so thats it for the first time, have a naice day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stefan


Your single card looks good, but the scaling up to SLI seems low to me, I only get *11709* for a single 970, but I can get *19454* in SLI 970s. They do have modded BIOS, but still the scaling should be a little better than what you are seeing.

Besides that, the rig looks good, and 80.7% ASIC should overclock really well. you should *put your rig in your signature* so we know what else you are rocking there.


----------



## nexxusty

Without a doubt lower than usual SLi scores. I smash that with Dual water 980's to the tune of about 3500 points.

1600mhz plus but still..


----------



## kentoR32

Thank you two for your answer.
Its my first SLI System .. i dont really know how much points i would have.
Maybe is my i7 2600k a bottleneck ... but MSI Afterburner says the CPU load is ~50% on all cores...

Here is my 18582 Benchmark.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6973008

The Asic 62,9% 980Ti allows me only 100mhz more core clock. (power target 110% is already activated)
The new card can handle 250mhz core clock but in SLI the clocks have to be the same so i can run both cards with +100mhz overclocking.

A nice result is GTA5 with 1 GPU i received 50-60fps and with 2 GPUs still 50-60fps.
(i know its a CPU intensiv Game)

I think ... 2016 my 1155 System will be changed to a 2011-3 System with the new CPUs or maybe a cheap 5930k or whatever.


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> Thanks. Was thinking about the 140 for the top. I have the 120mm versions. They spin 1500rpm. Quiet. Just a rush of air. I have them running minimum of 60%. I have the pwm 8 way splitter that syncs all case fans to the heatsink fan.


Are those 3 980Ti's you're running there?


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kentoR32*
> 
> Thank you two for your answer.
> Its my first SLI System .. i dont really know how much points i would have.
> Maybe is my i7 2600k a bottleneck ... but MSI Afterburner says the CPU load is ~50% on all cores...
> 
> Here is my 18582 Benchmark.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9963730?
> 
> The Asic 62,9% 980Ti allows me only 100mhz more core clock. (power target 110% is already activated)
> The new card can handle 250mhz core clock but in SLI the clocks have to be the same so i can run both cards with +100mhz overclocking.
> 
> A nice result is GTA5 with 1 GPU i received 50-60fps and with 2 GPUs still 50-60fps.
> (i know its a CPU intensiv Game)
> 
> I think ... 2016 my 1155 System will be changed to a 2011-3 System with the new CPUs or maybe a cheap 5930k or whatever.


NP.

PCI-E 2.0/2600k That would be it for sure.

5930k's are the best Gaming chips on the planet. Period.

Get a decent AIO or Custom loop, hit 4.5-4.6ghz and you'll have a CPU that won't bottleneck in CPU cycles or PCI-E lanes for years.

I always go enthusiast sockets with Intel. Always. Not that I don't buy or own any of the mainstream sockets... But they are not main rig caliber IMO. My 5930k does 4.5 and I'm buying a 6930k or whatever the next one is as I plan on staying on 2011-v3 for years.

It's the only viable socket for keeping a rig for more than 3-4 years IMO. X79 is still better than Z170. I'd take a 4930k loaded with a couple GPU's over a 6700k any day. PCI-E lanes FTW.

I literally cannot live without 40 lanes. It's not an option for me.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> I literally cannot live without 40 lanes. It's not an option for me.


Why?


----------



## Zetsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Count me in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went from an Obsidian 750D to this and couldn't be happier so far


Great stuff mate!!


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Are those 3 980Ti's you're running there?


3 r9 fury Strix. I know it's a little dark but there's no SLI bridge.


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> there's no SLI bridge.


Now that you mention it







How happy are you with the performance? What screen are they powering?


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Now that you mention it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How happy are you with the performance? What screen are they powering?


He's your peppy, spunky, nightmare neighborino!!!


----------



## NotReadyYet

Hi all,

Just bought a 540 air. I'm planning on migrating everything from my sig rig into the new case, along with a new SSD and possibly a new PSU.

I have only skimmed through this thread and was wondering if anyone can give me some pointers/tips on what I should expect while migrating my parts. Anything pertinent that I should be made aware of? Or perhaps any potential problems that may arise? This would be my first time transplanting parts to a new rig.

Also, do you think I would see a difference in temps if I got a Corsair H100 and set it as an exhaust push at the top of the case? Obviously, I'd set all the other fans to intakes.

I appreciate your feedback.


----------



## ssgtnubb

It's easy to do, just take your time and be sure to clean up the parts as you transfer them over. I would set your H100 as exhaust out of the case because there isn't a filter on top of the case so anything you can do to help dust not get in is a good thing.


----------



## N473

Joining the Air 540 club with my new build. Started this weekend with painting the case/components and finishing up tomorrow night. I'll post final pictures and a write-up sometime later this week. Thanks for everyone on this forum for all the helpful information!


----------



## Mikemq2003

Figured I put up my build in progress. Still have to put a few things back together. Can't wait until it's done. Cooling is just temporary until I get the water blocks and such in.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikemq2003*
> 
> Figured I put up my build in progress. Still have to put a few things back together. Can't wait until it's done. Cooling is just temporary until I get the water blocks and such in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the white interior.


----------



## Mikemq2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Love the white interior.


Thank you. Going for an Arctic build.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodaduck

Just posting progress on my build im in the final stage , and to the point of just using what parts i have to just get it done and make changes later , when im finished i give all the details of this build .but for now this is my air 540 interior


----------



## dst3r

Just finished this build a few weeks ago...



5930 @ 4.5, 32GB, Intel 750 400GB, reference GTX 780 @ 1.3 / 7.0

This case is very nice to work with, good layout and construction. The only thing carried over from my last build is the 780...it had been a while so this build was a lot of fun.


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dst3r*
> 
> Just finished this build a few weeks ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 5930 @ 4.5, 32GB, Intel 750 400GB, reference GTX 780 @ 1.3 / 7.0
> 
> This case is very nice to work with, good layout and construction. The only thing carried over from my last build is the 780...it had been a while so this build was a lot of fun.


Very nice! Watercooling is something I'm considering as well, but I'm not quite sure about the layout and the space coming from a 750D. In your case, could you fit a 280mm rad in the top in addition to your 360?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Very nice! Watercooling is something I'm considering as well, but I'm not quite sure about the layout and the space coming from a 750D. In your case, could you fit a 280mm rad in the top in addition to your 360?


There is room for two 280s or a 360 and and 240 factory, and they have to be thinner (30-45mm) rads depending on fan configs. I haven't seen anyone do any different without modding the case a little.


----------



## kentoR32

Hey Guys,

at first, happy new year!
I hope my question here is right and no spam.
I really love this Build here.





how is the direction of his loop?
GPU 2 & GPU 1 -> EK Monarch "right" -> Monoblock -> EK Monarch "left" -> Top Radiator (rear fitting) -> 250mm Reservoir (top inlet ; fit on the front outlet from the top RAD) -> and then ???
I dont get it ...on the bottom from the Reservoir is a Bitspower Splitter (3x) i think he jump from the splitter (back) with soft tubes to the back of the case maybe to the pump and came back to the front RAD and goes then to the GPUs.
But the water in the video bubbles up ? is this just a illusion from the mayhem aurora?

At 1:34 i see he goes with a softtube from the rear fitting (front rad) to the back or maybe come back from the back (pump) to the rad (rear fitting) and when I can believe my eyes i see another soft tube is this the tube from the bitspower splitter on the reservoir -> to the pump?

Anyone who knows the Build or the builder? At the moment my biggest Question is wich Pump he used and maybe how and where he fit it.

maybe someone here can help me by answering my questions.









wish u all a happy new year and thank you








Stefan


----------



## N473

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N473*
> 
> Joining the Air 540 club with my new build. Started this weekend with painting the case/components and finishing up tomorrow night. I'll post final pictures and a write-up sometime later this week. Thanks for everyone on this forum for all the helpful information!


Build is finally done! List of parts:

Corsair Air 540 White
ASRock Z170 Extreme 7+ Mobo
i5 6600k CPU
G.Skill Ripjaws V DDR4-3200 16GB Ram
MSI GTX 970 100me
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo
Thermaltake Riing RGB 3-pack
Thermaltake Riing Blue (2)
NZXT Hue LED Lighting Kit
Lots of hard drives

Painted alot of stuff for this build including the mobo heat sinks/shroud, GPU, Case, Fans, and CPU cooler. Case exterior is black Plasti Dip (about 3 coats) with 3 coats of Plasti Dip Graphite Pearl Metallizer as the finish coat. I like the looks of the final product. My only complaint is I didn't realize how rubber feeling plasti dip is once it cures which makes the case attract dirt quite easily. Painted the mobo, gpu, CPU heat sink, and fans with Rustoleum Painter's Touch spray paint which is more friendly to masking tape removal than plasti dip. This case was great to work with and I'm very please with the temperatures I'm getting on my GPU and CPU. Thanks again for all the good info on this forum.


----------



## diippi

Yello! here is my build... nothing special but simple and clean.

parts
CPU: i7-6700k
GPU: MSI gtx 970 gaming 4g
MoBo : Asus z170-a
RAM: Hyper x fury 16gb
Cooling : Nzxt kraken x61


----------



## rodaduck

i like the way you did the frame of door to match the mesh. it works


----------



## Kerelm

Anyone got a h100i gtx in push pull mounted in the top? ty.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kerelm*
> 
> Anyone got a h100i gtx in push pull mounted in the top? ty.


I don't have an H100 but, I have an XSPC EX 240 on top in push/pull.

I get some pictures tonight, hopefully.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kerelm*
> 
> Anyone got a h100i gtx in push pull mounted in the top? ty.


I used to have it, it just barely missed my upper motherboard heatsink


----------



## NotReadyYet

Hey all,

I was hoping some of you guys with Corsair H100i's in the Air 540, could post what temps you are getting, along with what fans and what orientation they are running in? Please?


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> I was hoping some of you guys with Corsair H100i's in the
> Air 540, could post what temps you are getting, along with what fans and what orientation they are running in? Please?


I have a H100i GTX with 2 SP120 High performance fans in push. Idle temps are around 30 Celsius, temps while gaming never exceed 58 Celsius. I use Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut TIM. Running a 4790K at 4.7ghz and 1.263V.


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> I have a H100i GTX with 2 SP120 High performance fans in push. Idle temps are around 30 Celsius, temps while gaming never exceed 58 Celsius. I use Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut TIM. Running a 4790K at 4.7ghz and 1.263V.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> I have a H100i GTX with 2 SP120 High performance fans in push. Idle temps are around 30 Celsius, temps while gaming never exceed 58 Celsius. I use Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut TIM. Running a 4790K at 4.7ghz and 1.263V.


Do you have a pic of your set up?


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> Do you have a pic of your set up?


Sure, here you go:


----------



## Gamerjunkie88

Hi Everyone

Im new to the forum









This is my build so far, plan to go SLI next month and possibly ROG Swift Monitor


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamerjunkie88*
> 
> Hi Everyone
> 
> Im new to the forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my build so far, plan to go SLI next month and possibly ROG Swift Monitor


Great idea. I have the same setup in my Haf XB Evo build. It works great but be prepared for some pitfalls with unsupported games with both technologies.


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamerjunkie88*
> 
> Hi Everyone
> 
> Im new to the forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my build so far, plan to go SLI next month and possibly ROG Swift Monitor


Looks great







Getting my white 540 today.. can't wait to set up the rig


----------



## Gamerjunkie88

So i got my NZXT Hue+ today, and WOW! It looks fantastic in the 540!!


----------



## Gamerjunkie88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Looks great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting my white 540 today.. can't wait to set up the rig


Nice! Its a great case to work with! I love mine, wish i got the white one now, instead i am modding it!


----------



## jopale

I have an issue where the water ports don't line up. Any ideas?


----------



## Masked

Don't use the bridge and just drop your 2nd card into a lower slot?

Real world difference between 16//8 is literally 3.50-4% so, not like you're really sacrificing all that much.


----------



## MajorasKid

Hello. New owner here
Just got my case for my Birthday two Days ago and already installed my Hardware from my old case.





Now i wantet to improve the look of this beautiful case.
I wantet to remove the two blue Top-Fans and the front fans by replacing them with two 140 on top and 3x120 fron fans.
And i wantet to add LED-Strips on top/bottom and maybe sides but i cant find a Controller which i can plug in into my PSU (can only find external ones). i only found the NZXT but i think its to expensive... (40€ in Germany)

Can you guys help me improve my pc build with recomandations for Fans and LED-(Controller)?
Greeting from Germany


----------



## JunkaDK

Finally got my Carbide 540 last night and finished building it









Here is the result :


----------



## NuNeX-Br

Here is my baby....


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamerjunkie88*
> 
> So i got my NZXT Hue+ today, and WOW! It looks fantastic in the 540!!


What are those things on top of your hard drives?


----------



## Gamerjunkie88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> What are those things on top of your hard drives?


The left one is just a cheap usb clock that also shows temp, the one on the right is the control box for nzxt hue+


----------



## NotReadyYet

Getting really excited to start my transplant/built. Moving sig rig into the 540 within the next week or two and I am pumped. I'm adding a Lamptron Fan Controller, Samsung 850 Evo 1Tb, and a Corsair H100i. In the mean time I've been painstakingly sorting out the logistics of what is going to go where and finding ways to get the best cable management. I was going to upgrade my PSU, but well, if it ain't broke don't fix it. Although the $550+ cost is this set up is a bit off putting, I'll manage. Thank God for Amazon gift cards. I'll post photos of everything when I begin. Should be a nice day off from work


----------



## rodaduck

here is some updated pics of "RIP" still have a little more to go , but not much .i was a little skeptical about the leds but with the mesh looks pretty good , if i get the back side tube done today then its just a matter of wires, it takes times yhreading these tubes and it seems no matter how hard i try to not scratch them , i still do it , not a durable plating on the tube , ill get it ..enjoy


----------



## rodaduck

i got a controller off ebay by supernight? for 6 dollars with remote as far as hooking to power on the pc you can find the right size plug and then splice into a molex , or pop open the controler a solder molex direct to it , ive done both ways , im sure a better way may pop up but this worked just fine


----------



## JunkaDK

God damn.. That is HOT


----------



## Skye12977

So I purchased a 120mm for the back of my case, and to hopefully get 45mm rads around.


Look at the dust on the front of my case though.... I put my fan filter back on.


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Look at the dust on the front of my case though.... I put my fan filter back on.


oh gosh now u remind me to clean my filters yuck

now I got to wait until my apps are finish doing their work before I can clean
lol


----------



## Wrecker66




----------



## RedSky86

Nice work!!!!!!


----------



## Wrecker66

thank you. not finished jet! need to move tubes from hdd.


----------



## spawnxo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N473*
> 
> Build is finally done! List of parts:
> 
> Corsair Air 540 White
> ASRock Z170 Extreme 7+ Mobo
> i5 6600k CPU
> G.Skill Ripjaws V DDR4-3200 16GB Ram
> MSI GTX 970 100me
> Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo
> Thermaltake Riing RGB 3-pack
> Thermaltake Riing Blue (2)
> NZXT Hue LED Lighting Kit
> Lots of hard drives
> 
> Painted alot of stuff for this build including the mobo heat sinks/shroud, GPU, Case, Fans, and CPU cooler. Case exterior is black Plasti Dip (about 3 coats) with 3 coats of Plasti Dip Graphite Pearl Metallizer as the finish coat. I like the looks of the final product. My only complaint is I didn't realize how rubber feeling plasti dip is once it cures which makes the case attract dirt quite easily. Painted the mobo, gpu, CPU heat sink, and fans with Rustoleum Painter's Touch spray paint which is more friendly to masking tape removal than plasti dip. This case was great to work with and I'm very please with the temperatures I'm getting on my GPU and CPU. Thanks again for all the good info on this forum.


Hey,

Whats the size of front fans ? I consider buying this case with Thermaltake Riing fans (1x 120mm for my radiator and 2x 140mm -front). Now sure about size i want. Are those fans noisy and whats perfomance they offer ?


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spawnxo*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Whats the size of front fans ? I consider buying this case with Thermaltake Riing fans (1x 120mm for my radiator and 2x 140mm -front). Now sure about size i want. Are those fans noisy and whats perfomance they offer ?


It comes with 2 x 140mm AF140 white LED but will fit 3 x 120mm


----------



## NotReadyYet

4 Hours later and I am finally done. Love this case. Now all I'm waiting on is my 1tb Samsung 850 pro and I'm ready to rock! Sorry for potato quality.


----------



## MI7

My corsair carbide air 540 : you can see my log build here : http://themodzoo.com/forum/index.php/topic/2402-return-to-atx/#entry43172

[img=http://s23.postimg.org/sutno9tef/IMG_1203.jpg]

[img=http://s23.postimg.org/aqqn3mvpz/IMG_1207.jpg]

[img=http://s23.postimg.org/t5167m80n/IMG_1218.jpg]

[img=http://s23.postimg.org/tta0qk6qf/IMG_1221.jpg]

[img=http://s23.postimg.org/xj9njgil3/IMG_1227.jpg]

[img=http://s23.postimg.org/4scttecrb/IMG_1228.jpg]

[img=http://s23.postimg.org/69ya4yhhz/IMG_1248.jpg]

[img=http://s23.postimg.org/46nuxahp3/IMG_1253.jpg]

[img=http://s23.postimg.org/zewfum7fb/IMG_12373.jpg]


----------



## Wrecker66

Nice!


----------



## methadon36

I just got this case today and I love it!! I'm coming from a 750D 'Selling at the moment' and I love that case also but due to desk space becoming a premium I got the 540.. Was going got the 240 but the investment in a new mobo would of been to much. Also how did you all mount fans on the bottom of the case? did you have to mod the area where the Hdd?


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *methadon36*
> 
> I just got this case today and I love it!! I'm coming from a 750D 'Selling at the moment' and I love that case also but due to desk space becoming a premium I got the 540.. Was going got the 240 but the investment in a new mobo would of been to much. Also how did you all mount fans on the bottom of the case? did you have to mod the area where the Hdd?


I just removed The HD cages and hotswap plugs. Mounted The fans using cablestrips


----------



## methadon36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> I just removed The HD cages and hotswap plugs. Mounted The fans using cablestrips


Cable stripes = tie wraps correct?


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *methadon36*
> 
> Cable stripes = tie wraps correct?


If that is the correct english word for it.. then yes







1 to hold them together and 1 to secure them in both sides.


----------



## methadon36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> I just removed The HD cages and hotswap plugs. Mounted The fans using cablestrips


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> If that is the correct english word for it.. then yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 to hold them together and 1 to secure them in both sides.


Just noticed you are from Denmark







. Is there any vibration or noticeable rattle in the case for using tie wraps?


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *methadon36*
> 
> Just noticed you are from Denmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Is there any vibration or noticeable rattle in the case for using tie wraps?


Nothing what so ever from what i can tell.. my Fans are running at 800-1000 rpm


----------



## vkvkvvk

Hi Guys, I am looking for a dual chamber design where it can hide the psu really neatly and can install my 5.25 bluray writer + 5.25 fan controller in front. All I can find that matches my criteria is this case. It looks nice and has a transparent side panel. But it was released quite long ago, I am afraid after I purchase, corsair releases a successor for this case.﻿

For this case which can only fit 2 x 3.5 HDDs infront, do you think its ok if I were to put my third HDD at the back chamber above the ssd racket and just leave it there?


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vkvkvvk*
> 
> Hi Guys, I am looking for a dual chamber design where it can hide the psu really neatly and can install my 5.25 bluray writer + 5.25 fan controller in front. All I can find that matches my criteria is this case. It looks nice and has a transparent side panel. But it was released quite long ago, I am afraid after I purchase, corsair releases a successor for this case.﻿
> 
> For this case which can only fit 2 x 3.5 HDDs infront, do you think its ok if I were to put my third HDD at the back chamber above the ssd racket and just leave it there?


The real question is.. why 3 HDD's in a PC?







The back chamber is only SSD's as far as i know - haven't tried to fit HDD







Guess its possible with some modification


----------



## methadon36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vkvkvvk*
> 
> Hi Guys, I am looking for a dual chamber design where it can hide the psu really neatly and can install my 5.25 bluray writer + 5.25 fan controller in front. All I can find that matches my criteria is this case. It looks nice and has a transparent side panel. But it was released quite long ago, I am afraid after I purchase, corsair releases a successor for this case.﻿
> 
> For this case which can only fit 2 x 3.5 HDDs infront, do you think its ok if I were to put my third HDD at the back chamber above the ssd racket and just leave it there?


you can wedge them into the back if you want. but you will end up restricting air flow in the back. I would go for ssd solution.


----------



## vkvkvvk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> The real question is.. why 3 HDD's in a PC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back chamber is only SSD's as far as i know - haven't tried to fit HDD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess its possible with some modification


My current 800D has 3x 2TB HDDs, 2x 3TB HDDs and 1x 250gb ssd (Total 5 HDDs altogether) I would have to sell all my current HDDs excluding SSD and get 2x 6TB in order fit in this case. Will loose quite alot of money in the process.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *methadon36*
> 
> you can wedge them into the back if you want. but you will end up restricting air flow in the back. I would go for ssd solution.


How would it look like? You mean there is a area for me to scew in a hdd?

I was thinking maybe placing the hdd as shown below in 2 possible locations highlighted in red: [picture from google image]

__
https://flic.kr/p/Cm7Y5Q


__
https://flic.kr/p/Cm7Y5Q


----------



## methadon36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vkvkvvk*
> 
> My current 800D has 3x 2TB HDDs, 2x 3TB HDDs and 1x 250gb ssd (Total 5 HDDs altogether) I would have to sell all my current HDDs excluding SSD and get 2x 6TB in order fit in this case. Will loose quite alot of money in the process.
> How would it look like? You mean there is a area for me to scew in a hdd?
> 
> I was thinking maybe placing the hdd as shown below in 2 possible locations highlighted in red: [picture from google image]
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/Cm7Y5Q
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/Cm7Y5Q


On top of the PSU will give you a bunch of room, On the bottom it will depend on how long the PSU is. Looking at my setup and having A EVGA 1000G2 . the HDD would fit but not connected. the cables would rub to close to the PSU. I had similar issue before and just build a cheap windows server and put all my drives in that, I even play my steam games from the server.


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vkvkvvk*
> 
> My current 800D has 3x 2TB HDDs, 2x 3TB HDDs and 1x 250gb ssd (Total 5 HDDs altogether) I would have to sell all my current HDDs excluding SSD and get 2x 6TB in order fit in this case. Will loose quite alot of money in the process.
> How would it look like? You mean there is a area for me to scew in a hdd?
> 
> I was thinking maybe placing the hdd as shown below in 2 possible locations highlighted in red: [picture from google image]
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/Cm7Y5Q
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/Cm7Y5Q


Well. if you never move your pc once its built you could lay the HD's anywhere there is room i guess







I would not do it, but i see your point with all those HDD's.

But why not get a NAS or something?


----------



## vkvkvvk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *methadon36*
> 
> On top of the PSU will give you a bunch of room, On the bottom it will depend on how long the PSU is. Looking at my setup and having A EVGA 1000G2 . the HDD would fit but not connected. the cables would rub to close to the PSU. I had similar issue before and just build a cheap windows server and put all my drives in that, I even play my steam games from the server.


I will be reusing my corsair AX1200 which is quite long too. I guess there should be enough space to randomly slot one 3.5 hdd.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Well. if you never move your pc once its built you could lay the HD's anywhere there is room i guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not do it, but i see your point with all those HDD's.
> 
> But why not get a NAS or something?


That's what I am thinking too, since I am leaving it stationary. I already have a Synology NAS with 4x 3TB red I bought 2+ years ago which I store Movies and Tv shows.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vkvkvvk*
> 
> I will be reusing my corsair AX1200 which is quite long too. I guess there should be enough space to randomly slot one 3.5 hdd.
> That's what I am thinking too, since I am leaving it stationary. I already have a Synology NAS with 4x 3TB red I bought 2+ years ago which I store Movies and Tv shows.


If you're not going to use your SSD cage take it out and sit the HDD on top of the power supply with a bit of foam or something to dampen vibration. If your PC is stationary it'll work a treat.

Cheers.


----------



## Gup133

Hi guys, just ordered an Air 540 - white.
This is my hardware:
I5-6600k (liquid cooled by Ek-supremacy);
Palit gtx 780 Jetstream (liquid cooled)
Asus Z170I pro gaming - mini itx
Seasonic Fanless 520p
I'm going to do some oc but not so hard....
I chose an AX360 v2 (on front) and an AX240 v2 on top - both white.
My objective is "silence" (as much as I can).
What kind of fans (mandatory: white!!) do you recommend me, considering the above considerations? I mean, I'd like the quietest white fans in order to let my rads perform at best.....

Thank you all for your help!


----------



## JunkaDK

Hey Guys









Feel free to check out my finished build.. i ABSOLUTE love this case. Cable management is amazing and the airflow is optimal









Check it out HERE









Here is a teaser


----------



## ssgtnubb

Nice, but I'd be so afraid of kicking the case lol, window wouldn't last long.


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Nice, but I'd be so afraid of kicking the case lol, window wouldn't last long.


LOL keyboard and mouse will die first ?


----------



## rodaduck

i have modded the crap out of my case and ill show you 2 spots i put ssd and hdd the ssd will never be seen and the hdd fits real nice on top the 5.25 rack i took the hot tray and mounted it on top , i am currently going to do that with my new case but i am also going to use the hot swap plugs , on the ssd i mounted behind the front cover using the hot swap plugs, the pic for the hdd sucks was hard to get to at the moment

see where the plugs are below the 5.25 trays? i was able to stack the plugs on top of each other , almost every one buys this case and stuff all the wires and crap on the psu side my goal was to customize both side with little to no wire showing im getting close to being done very soon , maty air pressure test today ..any how hope that helps on you drives


----------



## rodaduck

prolimatech ultra sleek white only 15mm they have in 120 and 140 with 120 mount !here is what they look like on mine i have the black ones[IMG ALT="

these are non led fans and are very quite


----------



## rodaduck

also you could start stacking the hdd under the 5.25 going down or uo what ever floats your boat


----------



## vkvkvvk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodaduck*
> 
> also you could start stacking the hdd under the 5.25 going down or uo what ever floats your boat


After thinking for quite awhile, I have decided to sell my 5 HDDs and get 2x 6TB HDDs instead. Even though I will make quite a loss, there will be less noise and heat I suppose.


----------



## methadon36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vkvkvvk*
> 
> After thinking for quite awhile, I have decided to sell my 5 HDDs and get 2x 6TB HDDs instead. Even though I will make quite a loss, there will be less noise and heat I suppose.


Yea that would be the best Option IMHO.. Selling them on ebay?


----------



## vkvkvvk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *methadon36*
> 
> Yea that would be the best Option IMHO.. Selling them on ebay?


Nope, selling locally online from where I am from.
I also did notice having too many HDDs slow down my boot time even though I am using SSD for OS.


----------



## Adrenolin

Hey folks! Bought a 540 case last week for a new build I'm working on and had a few questions. Seems to be a very nice case.







I know this is a gallery and I promise to post a few pics next week once built!


Looking to add some dust filters and found the DEMCifilter Corsair Air 540 Dust Filter Kit. Is it worth purchasing the complete 8 filter kit or just individual filters? I read one review saying the front filter wasn't rigid and rubbed the fans.. anyone have that issue? Best place to order inside the USA? Any better filter kits available?
I believe the Corsair H110i 280mm will fit. I've seen on some installs people have used 2 additional fans between the cooler and the case. (Like this one though its the H100i). Is there any specific reason for this? It's been over a dozen years since I last built a pc so forgive me if this is an odd question.
I'm looking for a fairly quiet system unless its under load. Are the 3 AF140L fans fairly quiet? My office is also a mini home theater (room is 15x22), case will be on desktop and theater seats are directly in front of desk. If these are not quiet enough any suggestions for quieter ones?
Thanks for any comments!









Here is the list of new hardware which should all be here by next Monday!

*Case*: Corsair Air 540 Silver ATX Mid Tower
*Mainboard*: MSI X99A SLI Plus LGA 2011-3
*CPU*: Intel Core i7-5930K Haswell-E 6-Core 3.5GHz LGA 2011-v3 140W
*CPU Cooling*: Corsair Hydro H110i GTX 280mm Water Cooler
*RAM*: Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR4 DRAM 2666MHz
*Power*: EVGA SuperNOVA P2 850W P2 80+ Platinum Modular
*Network Adapter*: Intel Converged X540T1 (10 GbE)
*Boot SSD*: Samsung 950 PRO M.2 512GB
*Storage SSD*: Samsung 850 EVO 1 TB SSD
*GPU*: EVGA GTX 970 4GB FTW+


----------



## brandonger

I've actually had my Air 540 for a while, but refrained from posting until I had a presentable rig. Behold!


----------



## Adrenolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandonger*
> 
> I've actually had my Air 540 for a while, but refrained from posting until I had a presentable rig. Behold!


This looks nice! I like the big 3 fan cpu cooler as well. Did I see this over at pcpartpicker completed builds?


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenolin*
> 
> Hey folks! Bought a 540 case last week for a new build I'm working on and had a few questions. Seems to be a very nice case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is a gallery and I promise to post a few pics next week once built!
> 
> 
> Looking to add some dust filters and found the DEMCifilter Corsair Air 540 Dust Filter Kit. Is it worth purchasing the complete 8 filter kit or just individual filters? I read one review saying the front filter wasn't rigid and rubbed the fans.. anyone have that issue? Best place to order inside the USA? Any better filter kits available?
> I believe the Corsair H110i 280mm will fit. I've seen on some installs people have used 2 additional fans between the cooler and the case. (Like this one though its the H100i). Is there any specific reason for this? It's been over a dozen years since I last built a pc so forgive me if this is an odd question.
> I'm looking for a fairly quiet system unless its under load. Are the 3 AF140L fans fairly quiet? My office is also a mini home theater (room is 15x22), case will be on desktop and theater seats are directly in front of desk. If these are not quiet enough any suggestions for quieter ones?
> Thanks for any comments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the list of new hardware which should all be here by next Monday!
> 
> *Case*: Corsair Air 540 Silver ATX Mid Tower
> *Mainboard*: MSI X99A SLI Plus LGA 2011-3
> *CPU*: Intel Core i7-5930K Haswell-E 6-Core 3.5GHz LGA 2011-v3 140W
> *CPU Cooling*: Corsair Hydro H110i GTX 280mm Water Cooler
> *RAM*: Corsair Vengeance LPX 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR4 DRAM 2666MHz
> *Power*: EVGA SuperNOVA P2 850W P2 80+ Platinum Modular
> *Network Adapter*: Intel Converged X540T1 (10 GbE)
> *Boot SSD*: Samsung 950 PRO M.2 512GB
> *Storage SSD*: Samsung 850 EVO 1 TB SSD
> *GPU*: EVGA GTX 970 4GB FTW+


I ordered filters and should be getting it Next week ? I have The h110i GT ? Very pleased with it . See here: https://pcpartpicker.com/b/QDYrxr


----------



## brandonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenolin*
> 
> Hey folks! Bought a 540 case last week for a new build I'm working on and had a few questions. Seems to be a very nice case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is a gallery and I promise to post a few pics next week once built!
> 
> 
> Looking to add some dust filters and found the DEMCifilter Corsair Air 540 Dust Filter Kit. Is it worth purchasing the complete 8 filter kit or just individual filters? I read one review saying the front filter wasn't rigid and rubbed the fans.. anyone have that issue? Best place to order inside the USA? Any better filter kits available?
> I believe the Corsair H110i 280mm will fit. I've seen on some installs people have used 2 additional fans between the cooler and the case. (Like this one though its the H100i). Is there any specific reason for this? It's been over a dozen years since I last built a pc so forgive me if this is an odd question.
> I'm looking for a fairly quiet system unless its under load. Are the 3 AF140L fans fairly quiet? My office is also a mini home theater (room is 15x22), case will be on desktop and theater seats are directly in front of desk. If these are not quiet enough any suggestions for quieter ones?
> Thanks for any comments!


1. Yes, the front filters will rub on the fans, and due to the flexible nature of the filter, there is no way around it. Just use the stock front filter; it's quite good on its own.

2. It's called orienting the fans in push/pull, where air is both being pushed and pulled through the cooling medium at the same time. The performance increase is marginal, but it does look really cool, lol.

3. As long as you have some kind of fan control, the stock fans are not at all loud. Cougars are some good fans to look at for some better performance without spending a small fortune.


----------



## brandonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenolin*
> 
> This looks nice! I like the big 3 fan cpu cooler as well. Did I see this over at pcpartpicker completed builds?


Much obliged! But no, I have not put this up on PCPartPicker yet.


----------



## Adrenolin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> I ordered filters and should be getting it Next week ? I have The h110i GT ? Very pleased with it . See here: https://pcpartpicker.com/b/QDYrxr


Nice build! Kindly let me know what you think of the filters.. especially the front as I guess it rubs the fans somewhat.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandonger*
> 
> 1. Yes, the front filters will rub on the fans, and due to the flexible nature of the filter, there is no way around it. Just use the stock front filter; it's quite good on its own.
> 
> 2. It's called orienting the fans in push/pull, where air is both being pushed and pulled through the cooling medium at the same time. The performance increase is marginal, but it does look really cool, lol.
> 
> 3. As long as you have some kind of fan control, the stock fans are not at all loud. Cougars are some good fans to look at for some better performance without spending a small fortune.


Kind of sucks about the rubbing. I'm going to assemble my build next week and see how things are. Wish Corsair had included additional filters or at least had included one for the bottom.
Thanks for the fan orienting info and pretty much what I thought. I'm not likely to do it myself.
I haven't purchased any fan control at all at this point. Just the basics to get the build running then I'll look into fans and controllers.. something I've never needed before. Not likely to OC anything as stock it'll be a huge upgrade from what I currently have. Mostly looking for it to be as quiet as can be yet still keep decent temps. Gaming I expect fans to spin up but I hope general usage or playing a movie its quiet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandonger*
> 
> Much obliged! But no, I have not put this up on PCPartPicker yet.


Yeah I took a quick look again and didn't see it. Not sure why I though this


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenolin*
> 
> Nice build! Kindly let me know what you think of the filters.. especially the front as I guess it rubs the fans somewhat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of sucks about the rubbing. I'm going to assemble my build next week and see how things are. Wish Corsair had included additional filters or at least had included one for the bottom.
> Thanks for the fan orienting info and pretty much what I thought. I'm not likely to do it myself.
> I haven't purchased any fan control at all at this point. Just the basics to get the build running then I'll look into fans and controllers.. something I've never needed before. Not likely to OC anything as stock it'll be a huge upgrade from what I currently have. Mostly looking for it to be as quiet as can be yet still keep decent temps. Gaming I expect fans to spin up but I hope general usage or playing a movie its quiet.
> Yeah I took a quick look again and didn't see it. Not sure why I though this


I will be sure to let you know







thanks for the nice comment on PCpartpicker


----------



## methadon36

My Air 540 is almost complete. just need some custom cable and I will be good.. Last pic is my Nas/Media server all alone in my closet.


----------



## Skye12977

Can anyone confirm that other side panels from corsair cases will fit on the corsair 540?


----------



## delpy8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> hi guys asked this question on the watercooling section,
> 
> Will the swiftech h320 fit in the 540 if so any space issues and do you have any pictures


It does fit as I had my h320 fitted into a 540, although I took the hdd trays out as its a tight squeeze

Cheers


----------



## delpy8

some pictures of my swiftech h320 in a 540


----------



## orlfman

my 540! just got it to replace my haf xb evo. wanted something with more room... so far i love it. debating whether or not to use 2x 140mm fans in the front or go with 3x 120mm fans.


----------



## brandonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> 
> 
> my 540! just got it to replace my haf xb evo. wanted something with more room... so far i love it. debating whether or not to use 2x 140mm fans in the front or go with 3x 120mm fans.


3x 120s.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/LD2X3Ob.jpg
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 540! just got it to replace my haf xb evo. wanted something with more room... so far i love it. debating whether or not to use 2x 140mm fans in the front or go with 3x 120mm fans.


I agree. If you are running air cooled GPUs, deffinetly go with 3 x 120s so you can get more air to the lower card.


----------



## Tiberiusisgame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vkvkvvk*
> 
> Nope, selling locally online from where I am from.
> I also did notice having too many HDDs slow down my boot time even though I am using SSD for OS.


If your boot time is slower with more drives, it might be a S.M.A.R.T. failure or other BIOS check responsible or it could be your configuration. Note that more drives doesn't necessarily always equal longer boot times.

I run 6 drives all on the same SATA controller and boot time is no longer than with my OS SSD in solo boot.


----------



## Gamerjunkie88

So yeah I went all out and decided to buy a 980ti. Isn't she beautiful in this case ??
Also got a ROG swift and wow just as amazing.


----------



## rodaduck

ok this is going to be the final version of "RIP" the 540 open air! still got alittle wirings and the loose ends to tie up and clean my fingerprints , add water and cross fingers.


----------



## Phantomas 007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> 
> 
> my 540! just got it to replace my haf xb evo. wanted something with more room... so far i love it. debating whether or not to use 2x 140mm fans in the front or go with 3x 120mm fans.


H110i GT the cooler ? Also noticed you hadn't installed the USB corsair link


----------



## BrooD

Hey Overclock
Its been a while but I'm back because I'm in need of some help.

TLDR checkpoint below

I have recently been upgrading my main PC, which unfortunately doesn't have any build documentation.
It's a silverstone TJ09 case, EATX z68 FTW EVGA board with a trusty old 2600K cpu. I just upgraded the GPU to an evga 960 4GB and removed my nickel plated brass zalman air cooler for the newest NZXT 280mm closed loop cooler. I bought the 280mm radiator because I figured I could fabricate whatever I needed to make it mount to a case that only accepts 120mm fans.

I found a couple 120->140 poly adapters on amazon and figured I was golden.
Many problems followed thereafter, for instance the plastic adapters silverstone made for the top vent in the TJ09 would have to be cut to accept the poly adapters which I deemed more work than it was worth. That thought brought my attention to the mid mounted graphics card fan in the case. Pic for those not familiar with this old case, this is what I have been dealing with for the past few years.

I reverse mounted a poly adapter to this side of that fan so that it accepted a 140 to the inside. I mounted the radiator to the poly adapter. (I had to drill some holes through the inside of the housing to mount the rad) But ended up with a fairly nice looking vertical mounted ram-air radiator. I stuffed some dynamat around the poly adapter to keep it quiet and called it good enough at 6am or so..

Then I bought some of those new internally sealed af14s to replace the NZXT rad fans.

When I start buttoning it up, I noticed that the motherboards power and sata connections started butting against the board side of the radiator. Not to mention the stress on the fluid lines, the absolute cable disaster that has grown to this point.. So all of a sudden I was in the market for a new case.



Dang sorry about the content, getting to the point...

I can't say I'm happy to leave behind the TJ09, the build quality of this case is 10/10. However it's a living dinosaur.

Physically actuating power and reset switches, no ssd mounts, fully featured pop-up front panel complete with USB 2.0 and 1394, 5 120mm fan mounts, 3mm clearance behind the back panel for smashing cable management!


You could literally run this over with a car before plugging it in and resuming your game.

*TLR Checkpoint*

Anyways, it's trash now. *(Anyone looking to buy?)* Searched for a day before finding the air 540. Again I'm behind the times but at least this time it's feature rich. It was an instant buy after looking at Lian Li, Silverstone, Fractal, and CaseLabs. I'm a lover of quality of build materials but in this instance I'm happy to settle with Corsair.

I'm going to need to put away all my 120 gentle typhoons which is fine, buy some more a14 2000s.. Leave my lamptron fan controller behind.. That's fine.

What I can't do is get rid of my platter drives because I have one SSD and 3 platters that are all in full use.

I've been looking for about 3 hours now in to ways to expand the 3.5" space in this case, including some posts in this thread. My favorite method so far has been to acquire a 5.25 hotswap bay and use it in the 5.25 cage. LINK One post in this thread cut a hole below the factory 5.25 hole and moved the cage.

So I started looking in to bays such as:
the *ICYDOCK* MB973SP-1B
the *EverCool* Dual 5.25 3.5 cooling box
the *Kingswin* KF-1000-BK
or my current favorite, the *iStarUSA* 5.25-3.5 cage

The iStar is my favorite because I want one with active cooling for that back compartment.

*Does anyone have recommendations for actively cooled hard drive bays?* I'm in the market. It doesn't need to be hot swappable. Just quality. A full sized 80mm fan would be nice instead of the 15mm thick fans I've been seeing. Dual fans would be better... I just don't know where to look anymore.

Next issue, the 5.25 cage. I need the entirety of the one that's coming with my case for an ODD and an audio interface. I looked everywhere online for an extra and had no luck. It's nearly 9am which is when Corsair live chat comes online so I'm going to contact them to see if I can get a part that isn't listed on their website. My guess is that I will be denied.

*Does anyone have the 5.25 cage laying around?* I would love to buy it.

So, my plan is to acquire an additional cage and cut out some space on the front panel of the case. Then I'll mount my hotswap bays to the front and be happy with the additional intake and drive space.

*What do you guys think? Could I manage this without getting ahold of another 5.25 odd cage?*

My PSU is a Silverstone Strider 1200 Gold, it exhausts out the rear btw, so I picked up all new Silverstone PP-06 series fully sleeved cables. Along with their CP11 low profile SATA cables... so I have it. Replacing my 5 year old wiring harness is probably a good idea at this point. Next time I upgrade I'll be looking at a dual socket E-ATX.
Should be a sweet swap, I get the case tomorrow so I'll get some pictures posted soon.

Edit- Oh I forgot to add. I have also been searching for ways to vent the back compartment of the case but have turned up empty handed. Can somebody point me in the right direction to get some airflow back there? Thank you!

Edit2- Contacted Corsair, their RMA process can get me a new cage but purchasing parts is not an option...
*Anyone have a busted cage? I'll buy one of those too I guess...*
I asked to be contacted by a manager so maybe I'll get some grace there but it's looking very doubtful.

Edit3- Added some pics

Edit4- Still no call from Corsair yet but I did find this 5.25 ODD cage from mountain mods that will probably do the trick, though it's a 3x5.25 instead of the 2x5.25 that I'm looking for... I've been searching this thread for people saying they removed their 5.25 cages to hopefully get another tool-less cage but I'll keep thinking about for now because I dont feel like paying 30 bucks for an oversized piece of scrap metal..

Edit5 - I never got that call from Corsair's support manager. So far that's one thumbs down for Corsair. This being my first Corsair case I was hopeful purchasing a case component would be easy. (Silverstone allows you to purchase ANY piece of any of their cases directly through the support staff...) Guess I'm spoiled? I do not feel respected right now as it stands...


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> H110i GT the cooler ? Also noticed you hadn't installed the USB corsair link


yeah its the h110i gt. i didn't bother installing the corsair link since i don't need it, nor want it. my fans (pwm) connect directly to my motherboard and are controlled by my motherboards pwm settings.

don't need fancy software running in the background to do that for me.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> I ordered filters and should be getting it Next week ? I have The h110i GT ? Very pleased with it . See here: https://pcpartpicker.com/b/QDYrxr


How are the radiator fans being controlled here? I can't really tell from the pics, but are they plugged into the header block?


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> How are the radiator fans being controlled here? I can't really tell from the pics, but are they plugged into the header block?


They are connected to the fan splitter that comes out from the CPU block and controlled through Corsair LINK software


----------



## BrooD

Hey Overclock

I realize my first post was a bit excessive, apologies for that but I love this kind of work and I'm stoked to get started on my new case. This post probably will be no different so just a heads up, this post is for planning my design and is the first "thinking on paper" I have done. Speaking of the case! It arrived today! It wasn't ten minutes after it entered my door that I had it tore apart.. Notice the fans are not visible. That's because they are already in the trash.

But now that I have had a chance to look it over I have got some issues with it. If you haven't seen Kier's 540 on Corsair's forums I suggest you drop everything to check it out right now,LINKY, but I'm thinking if you're here there's good chance you already know what I'm talking about.
Kier gave me a lot of inspiration for my concerns with the construction of the case because as I expected the case is made, material wise, as cheap as possible.

Design disagreements:
-Low structural integrity
-Low case alloy quality
-Construction design and material lends to amplification of resonant frequencies, low amounts of heat transfer between compartments, and misguided air flow that seeps in between cracks of the case walls.

Without the screws, fascia, 5.25 bay, plastic trim, fans, filter and rubber grommets this thing weighs somewhere between 5 and 10 pounds. The aluminum drive cages in my TJ09 weigh five pounds a piece haha. Structure reinforcements in the Air 540 are rarely made with additional parts here, usually it's been done by riveting down folding edges. In fact the compartment divider is only riveted on one side of the case. In doing so they basically made an acoustic drum. Another two braces on the opposite side would have made me happier. I'm not unhappy with the material quality but I am unhappy that they didn't design around the materials shortcomings. Tapping on the top makes the whole thing buzzzz, I'm thinking that if I mount as many fans to this as I plan to, that it's going to pick up a resonant frequency and amplify the sound produced by the internals.. Not only that, but I will not have my case be a drum. I have a good deal of dynamat left from another project... I think I'll use it here.

Additionally once I move my 3.5" drives to an additional 5.25 drive bay, the "drive cooling vents" that allow dust seepage and obstruct air flow to my GPU needs to be dealt with. Because I'm nowhere near my families shop right now, I'm going to follow Kier's design and line the motherboard compartment in aluminum, everything except the back panel but I won't be able to bend thick aluminum like I need it. I've got a little 30 pound tabletop vice grip here and I just ordered some .5mm thick aluminum to start mocking up the design. Like I said, I sadly don't have the means to fold 1.5mm alloy so I went ahead and got some quality half mil structural alloy 6062 which will be easy to bend. I'll mock the lining in the half mil alloy and cut thicker pieces to line that to achieve roughly the same mass. I want to line the MB tray with some thicker 7075 just because... space man. I might try getting it mirrored, I haven't decided yet. All I know is the floor of Kier's design is beautiful. I was thinking that it might be cool to just cut the bottom of the case out and drill holes for a 140 intake directly to the GPUs intake. But that is thinking along the lines of keeping an air cooled card... which after spending all this money, I'm having second thoughts.

Anyways, after lining the main compartment with aluminum and dynamat I also want to remove the 2.5" drive cage which obstructs the vent on the back and follow Kier's once again with his ssd and fan control back panel. Since this will be covering the exposed cpu backside I want to make it removable, I didn't have the means to thread aluminum so I got a nice rivet gun otw that can do snaps and nuts. Deal, I said. I've been too busy to think about that but it'll come up when I draw some plans in a bit. Adding a chunk of 7075 here will be a great way to keep heat out of the drive compartment while also concealing cables crammed in to my second 5.25 bay and adding rigidity to my case. All wins in my book. I had fleeting thoughts last night of a fan mounted here pointed at the back of the motherboard. That probably won't make it in to the final product though.

After the metal fabrication I'll need to clean up the carnaged aluminum. I have some super high quality carbon black spray paint that should look really nice, once I have everything colored I'll put it all back together, save the SSD mount, and seal it with 3M electrical grade enamel spray... Stuff was expensive! Anyways, it coats thick like lacquer and I think that it plus the dynamat will seal up all my unwanted air seepage. I still need to wait to acquire a spare 5.25 drive cage from somebody before I cut the fascia, until then I'll leave the flawless plastic alone.

The only thing that's actually worrying me about this project is getting my hands on an additional 540 drive cage and cutting that plastic. Without a CNC I just know I'll mess it up and when I do, no amount of sanding and polishing will fix it. But I'll deal with that when it comes.

So that's my plan. I'm going to sum it up because I haven't even written a list for myself yet so the plan is definitely prone to change.

-Cut an additional 5.25 window for the front panel.
-Cut out cheap 140 fan mounts and obstructing 120 mounts from all air ports
-Modify(Cut) bent 3.5 tray framing from the base to prepare for some pending changes
-Line motherboard with 1.5mm 7075 aluminum alloy-Cut and prep cable access-Line that with dynamat
-Line base in .5mm 6062 and reinforce with 1.5mm 6062-Decide on an additional intake-Line that with dynamat
-Line front panel in .5mm 6062-Cut and prep intake port-Line that with dynamat
-Line the top panel in .5mm 6062-Cut and prep exhaust port-Line that with dynamat
-Fab a heat shield/SSD mounting plate for the drive compartment with 1.5mm 7075-Rivet some threads to the shield and test fit
-Paint it black
-Seal it clear
-Drill and rivet down the liners
-Cut the fascia, cry because of my shaky hands.

I'm literally off to the drawing board. I post some liner designs when I finish up.
Cheers OC


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrooD*
> 
> Hey Overclock
> 
> I realize my first post was a bit excessive
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> , apologies for that but I love this kind of work and I'm stoked to get started on my new case. This post probably will be no different so just a heads up, this post is for planning my design and is the first "thinking on paper" I have done. Speaking of the case! It arrived today! It wasn't ten minutes after it entered my door that I had it tore apart.. Notice the fans are not visible. That's because they are already in the trash.
> 
> But now that I have had a chance to look it over I have got some issues with it. If you haven't seen Kier's 540 on Corsair's forums I suggest you drop everything to check it out right now,LINKY, but I'm thinking if you're here there's good chance you already know what I'm talking about.
> Kier gave me a lot of inspiration for my concerns with the construction of the case because as I expected the case is made, material wise, as cheap as possible.
> 
> Design disagreements:
> -Low structural integrity
> -Low case alloy quality
> -Construction design and material lends to amplification of resonant frequencies, low amounts of heat transfer between compartments, and misguided air flow that seeps in between cracks of the case walls.
> 
> Without the screws, fascia, 5.25 bay, plastic trim, fans, filter and rubber grommets this thing weighs somewhere between 5 and 10 pounds. The aluminum drive cages in my TJ09 weigh five pounds a piece haha. Structure reinforcements in the Air 540 are rarely made with additional parts here, usually it's been done by riveting down folding edges. In fact the compartment divider is only riveted on one side of the case. In doing so they basically made an acoustic drum. Another two braces on the opposite side would have made me happier. I'm not unhappy with the material quality but I am unhappy that they didn't design around the materials shortcomings. Tapping on the top makes the whole thing buzzzz, I'm thinking that if I mount as many fans to this as I plan to, that it's going to pick up a resonant frequency and amplify the sound produced by the internals.. Not only that, but I will not have my case be a drum. I have a good deal of dynamat left from another project... I think I'll use it here.
> 
> Additionally once I move my 3.5" drives to an additional 5.25 drive bay, the "drive cooling vents" that allow dust seepage and obstruct air flow to my GPU needs to be dealt with. Because I'm nowhere near my families shop right now, I'm going to follow Kier's design and line the motherboard compartment in aluminum, everything except the back panel but I won't be able to bend thick aluminum like I need it. I've got a little 30 pound tabletop vice grip here and I just ordered some .5mm thick aluminum to start mocking up the design. Like I said, I sadly don't have the means to fold 1.5mm alloy so I went ahead and got some quality half mil structural alloy 6062 which will be easy to bend. I'll mock the lining in the half mil alloy and cut thicker pieces to line that to achieve roughly the same mass. I want to line the MB tray with some thicker 7075 just because... space man. I might try getting it mirrored, I haven't decided yet. All I know is the floor of Kier's design is beautiful. I was thinking that it might be cool to just cut the bottom of the case out and drill holes for a 140 intake directly to the GPUs intake. But that is thinking along the lines of keeping an air cooled card... which after spending all this money, I'm having second thoughts.
> 
> Anyways, after lining the main compartment with aluminum and dynamat I also want to remove the 2.5" drive cage which obstructs the vent on the back and follow Kier's once again with his ssd and fan control back panel. Since this will be covering the exposed cpu backside I want to make it removable, I didn't have the means to thread aluminum so I got a nice rivet gun otw that can do snaps and nuts. Deal, I said. I've been too busy to think about that but it'll come up when I draw some plans in a bit. Adding a chunk of 7075 here will be a great way to keep heat out of the drive compartment while also concealing cables crammed in to my second 5.25 bay and adding rigidity to my case. All wins in my book. I had fleeting thoughts last night of a fan mounted here pointed at the back of the motherboard. That probably won't make it in to the final product though.
> 
> After the metal fabrication I'll need to clean up the carnaged aluminum. I have some super high quality carbon black spray paint that should look really nice, once I have everything colored I'll put it all back together, save the SSD mount, and seal it with 3M electrical grade enamel spray... Stuff was expensive! Anyways, it coats thick like lacquer and I think that it plus the dynamat will seal up all my unwanted air seepage. I still need to wait to acquire a spare 5.25 drive cage from somebody before I cut the fascia, until then I'll leave the flawless plastic alone.
> 
> The only thing that's actually worrying me about this project is getting my hands on an additional 540 drive cage and cutting that plastic. Without a CNC I just know I'll mess it up and when I do, no amount of sanding and polishing will fix it. But I'll deal with that when it comes.
> 
> So that's my plan. I'm going to sum it up because I haven't even written a list for myself yet so the plan is definitely prone to change.
> 
> -Cut an additional 5.25 window for the front panel.
> -Cut out cheap 140 fan mounts and obstructing 120 mounts from all air ports
> -Modify(Cut) bent 3.5 tray framing from the base to prepare for some pending changes
> -Line motherboard with 1.5mm 7075 aluminum alloy-Cut and prep cable access-Line that with dynamat
> -Line base in .5mm 6062 and reinforce with 1.5mm 6062-Decide on an additional intake-Line that with dynamat
> -Line front panel in .5mm 6062-Cut and prep intake port-Line that with dynamat
> -Line the top panel in .5mm 6062-Cut and prep exhaust port-Line that with dynamat
> -Fab a heat shield/SSD mounting plate for the drive compartment with 1.5mm 7075-Rivet some threads to the shield and test fit
> -Paint it black
> -Seal it clear
> -Drill and rivet down the liners
> -Cut the fascia, cry because of my shaky hands.
> 
> I'm literally off to the drawing board. I post some liner designs when I finish up.
> Cheers OC


You should start a build log for this.


----------



## BrooD

I will, I just want to reaffirm that I will pay just about anything to get a second Air 540 5.25 bay for this build. If anyone knows anyone, I will pay like.. upwards of twenty, thirt- no.. twenty dollars.

edit- For all yalls anz meez tooz


----------



## rodaduck

completely alum lined center wall is sandwiched between 2 alum sheets alum lined top and the bottom is also sandwiched between 2 sheet of alum , you said you had a shop so im guessing you have good or the right tools , i hope so because it was a pain in the ass !!as i did mine with a cut off wheel ,grinder and a hand fill alot of filing by hand , but it was also my first task using metal like this with my crazy ideas. but in the end it has turned out pretty good i think if i was to build it now it you would notice better workmanship but so far i have not seen any like mine not even close , i did not want to follow the herd . but it if a damn tank now solid as hell .i think your on the right path but be different there are a lot of possibilities for this case , and the one i seen was to make both sides look good not just stuff wire in the back and call it good , when im finally finished the only wire the will be seen is were it plugs in , and a little on the led off the res other then that not much at all .. i would be intrested in seeing what you come up with , i mean **** i read the whole damn post ..hahaha


----------



## rodaduck

when you cut your plastic cut it small and use a file , there is not one piece of my case that i have not modified , i hid the ssd's move the hdd where it not seen , **** you can see what i did , and im not real good with metals but the alum i used was .060 or 0.60 something like that i know the 60 is correct , and all my panels are vinyl wrapped not sure if paint would of been better but im not unsatisfied with the results but believe this notr of these things were done on the first try some have been done redone and redone 5 more times , and after reading again seems you are not going to have cnc and will be doing by hand , all i can sat is unless you are great with a tape measure some kind of cutter and grinder then cut it short and file it to fit and my whole case is screwed together with alum screws , took all the rivets out .and fyi ive been building mine for over 1 year and im getting close it could of been done sooner or maybe not all i know is when its done it might be time to upgrade somethings , when i bought everything they were some of or were the best parts that were being sold havnt even used them and now there dated hahahahaha i should of planned .im done good night


----------



## rodaduck

**** i thought i was done i went and looked at the link for the mods that kier did , and its cool how he did the bays , but i did not like the way he did the side fan , and that is the exact problem i came to after i moved my psu , i was going to do the same thing because i bought a extra clear side panel for the back side , and just thought it would look tacky so i came up with the idea that you see for 10 dollars each i bought 4 top mount grills that come with the frame and mounted them in the side panel frames and i think it looks awesome and no airflow problem , im not worried about dust because i blow mine out all the time and mine does not sit on the ground but on a upper shelf i built for it ..so in a nut shell i have done what you are thinking about so if you need any help just hit me up , i forgot to add that my hardline is brass that is black chrome plated and each tube is hand threaded to size and thread count so my fittings stop in the right spot all becaise i diod not want compression fittings , i thought this would look cleaner and it does but i would not do it again pain in the ass


----------



## Redbugz007

Can anyone please confirm the height of the chassis? The information is different depending on where I look. I need to put it in a space with height clearance of 440mm.


----------



## brandonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redbugz007*
> 
> Can anyone please confirm the height of the chassis? The information is different depending on where I look. I need to put it in a space with height clearance of 440mm.


Just checked for you. 450mm.


----------



## rodaduck

take the feet off


----------



## Redbugz007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandonger*
> 
> Just checked for you. 450mm.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodaduck*
> 
> take the feet off


Yeah I was going to ask how tall are the feet, I can get some rubber ones or use blutack. This can seems perfect for my needs.


----------



## rodaduck

the feet look to be around 10mm give me a second o have some lying around here i look at it


----------



## rodaduck

the feet with the rubber pad on bottom are about 15mm you could just peal the rubber off the bottom of feet and glue to bottom and you should have enough room to fit in your space


----------



## jopale




----------



## rodaduck

looks clean


----------



## jopale




----------



## jopale

Yea. Work in progress. Wanted to match water blocks but had to limit myself from dumping more money into it haha


----------



## methadon36

look very nice!! Did you sleeve the cables?


----------



## BrooD

Is Ekwb the new standard of quality these days with water cooling? I've been out of the game a long time... I noticed Kier used it in his build, what do people suggest for this case? After planning a new 5.25 drive bay in the front, I'm thinking of another double in the back above the PSU for a pump/reservoir. Either that or building it into the heat shield liner I plan to place in this area of the case. Running all that fluid over top of the PSU is a bit scary, but I think that the left rear of this case would be perfect for a fill nozzle.

Your setup looks good jopale, though the space you have left after those reservoirs scares me because soon I will have 2 5.25 drive bays full in the front... which doesn't leave much room for the wiring harness.


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'll post a picture tonight. It would be even better if the intake vents were wider, but I'm still satisfied with the performance (airflow to noise ratio).
> 
> - EDIT: By tonight I meant over the weekend. Hah... sorry about that.


You never managed to get some pics up


----------



## MillerLite1314

Is anyone using a bay reservoir in this case?


----------



## Wrecker66

yep...i'm using xspc bay res in mine


----------



## Steele84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wrecker66*
> 
> yep...i'm using xspc bay res in mine


Do you are it mounted vertically or horizontally ? I was interested in going with a bay res but I didn't think you could mount those vertically.


----------



## Wrecker66




----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steele84*
> 
> Do you are it mounted vertically or horizontally ? I was interested in going with a bay res but I didn't think you could mount those vertically.


Aslong as you make sure the air doesn't get to the pump, you should be fine.
Rock and shake a get those air bubbles out over a few days, then you're okay to turn the case upright.


----------



## NotReadyYet

Best way to install intake fans in the bottom drive bays?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> Best way to install intake fans in the bottom drive bays?


Personal and subjective opinion: a chassis modification + raising it afterwards at least 10 cm from the ground.


----------



## ssgtnubb

I used double sided velcro tape and put it on the edge of the fan chassis, works very good.


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> I used double sided velcro tape and put it on the edge of the fan chassis, works very good.


Pic?


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> I used double sided velcro tape and put it on the edge of the fan chassis, works very good.


Nice, simple solution. Makes me regret mangling the bottom of my case (which btw I've never gotten around to modding into something useful or nice looking)


----------



## ssgtnubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> Pic?


I'll take one when I get home.


----------



## Emmexx

I cut out the metal with a dremel, lined it with some rubber/vinyl for safety, then put a couple covers on the outside. Here is the finished pic

[I


----------



## BrooD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmexx*
> 
> I cut out the metal with a dremel, lined it with some rubber/vinyl for safety, then put a couple covers on the outside. Here is the finished pic


Looks good dude! I've been torn by what I want to do with that space. I actually am now thinking of pulling the trigger on my first liquid cooling project. I want to just LINK this thread again really quick. In this build Kiers made his loop:

Res-Pump-GPU1-GPU2-CPU-Fill-240Rad-Drain-360Rad-Res

I'm not terribly knowledgeable when it comes to the laws of thermodynamics but would it not be more efficient to run your loop; device, rad, device rad? Using the same tubing layout, he could have chose a loop like:

Res-Pump-CPU-Fill-240Rad-GPU1-GPU2-Drain-360Rad-Res

Does anyone have insight as to why he chose this loop configuration? I am really interested.
Also, what type of fittings does he use to send water to and from his cpu behind that 240 rad? In every picture it's covered up...

I love the clean lines he gets with this layout though and it will definitely be my template in the future. Though because of 2 full 5.25 bays, I will have to make room for EKs pump/res combo I just bought. Theres no specs or dimensions on their listing so I'm just hoping it will fit and I'll deal with the consequences later? I guess?

Edit-
Quote:


> I'm not terribly knowledgeable when it comes to the laws of thermodynamics but would it not be more efficient to run your loop; device, rad, device rad? Using the same tubing layout, he could have chose a loop like:
> ...
> Does anyone have insight as to why he chose this loop configuration? I am really interested.


Oh I see now


----------



## Steele84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wrecker66*


I wonder if the you could do this with a monsoon Monsoon Series Two D5 Premium. I worry about the inlet being to high when mounted vertical.


----------



## jopale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *methadon36*
> 
> look very nice!! Did you sleeve the cables?


I did! Thank you. It took a while to learn and get things the way I wanted them. In the end, I was satisfied with the work I did. It is great fun.


----------



## pennover

I want to put a R5E inside this case, but I'm not sure how thick a front rad I can get with:

A single 360 in front
A single set of fans in pull
And I also need to have enough room left to run some tubes through the cable managment holes to the back of the case
Does anybody by any chance have a R5E in there and can tell me how many mm of space there are between the right MB edge and the front of the case?


----------



## MillerLite1314

Gonna be updating my rig with a Ti, New psu with all new sledging, and possibly custom loop. What display resolution would y'all recommend? 2560x1440 or 3440x1440?


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> Gonna be updating my rig with a Ti, New psu with all new sledging, and possibly custom loop. What display resolution would y'all recommend? 2560x1440 or 3440x1440?


i love my 1440p screen but if u watch movies and just want that 21:9 ratio then go for it. they are really cool!


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> i love my 1440p screen but if u watch movies and just want that 21:9 ratio then go for it. they are really cool!


That's what I mainly do on my pc, game and watch movies. When I am doing work or studying on my current setup I always wish I had another monitor. After seeing my father-in-law's 1440p on his XPS I was hooked.


----------



## pennover

Question: Is it possible to use two 280 rads on top and front, both 45mm wide and with one set of fans each?


----------



## BrooD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pennover*
> 
> Question: Is it possible to use two 280 rads on top and front, both 45mm wide and with one set of fans each?


Yes 2x280s would be easy.


----------



## pennover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrooD*
> 
> Yes 2x280s would be easy.


Yeah, I've seen some pics with 2x 280 @ 30mm, but will it still work @ 45mm?


----------



## carlhil2

Anyone in the Boston area who wants one of these for free, hit me up...


----------



## methadon36

Can you toss it over to long island


----------



## DeadRah

Hello members of Carbide Air 540 Owner`s

This is mine

Specs:
Motherboard: ASUS M5A99X Evo R2.0
Cpu: AMD [email protected]
RAM: HyperX Beast 8x4GB
GPU: 2X Gainward Geforce GTX 970 Phantom under water overclocked to 1252 on core and 1953 on memory(can do even higher)
PSU: Chieftec APS-1000CB 1000W 80+ Bronze
Primary Storage: Plextor SSD 128GB M6e Black Edition
Secondary Storages: WD Caviar Green and Black both 1TB

Building since late 2014(gathering parts here and there) and at first used AIO(Corsair Hydro H105) to cool the processor, couldn`t overclock it because of the cooler itself(it couldn`t handle the heat from the mini powerplant







), so at start it was at stock clock.
Since late 2015 started to plan on the Custom Loop(thanks to EKWB) and ordered first parts. EKWB all-in-one package named Xtreme 360 and added the GPU block in the loop. Now it has SLI Gainward Geforce GTX970 Phantoms in the loop and its doing great.
Stressed it with MSI Kombustor(running at the same time the CPU Burner and GPU stress test) temps never went past 60C on processor and 41 on GPUs.Bit laggy to run them both at the same time but still it managed it.
All the blocks are in one loop. No dedicated loop for the GPUs or such.Not using any dyes or such. Just EKWB clear coolant and distilled water.
Tried for experimental reason: Shut down all fans except exhaust push-pull fans on 120mm radiator while running only Msi Kombustor CPU Burner to test the quietness of PC and temps never went past 60C running Vardars on 900rpms through BitFenix Recon Fan controller.
For gaming running all fans at minimum and it has tons of cooling capacity
I have 5 F3 Vardars and one stock LED fan that came with the case.
As far i can say it can manage all the things i throw at it with reasonable FPS in gaming with no problem and still got headroom to push it even farther.


----------



## inedenimadam

Dismantled my Air540, and took the parts I wanted...this is what is left. I will be throwing the rest away at the end of the month unless somebody wants any/all parts. Free, but you pay shipping. The blue flat piece on the end is an acrylic painted piece I used to cover the HDD trays on the bottom. The glass panel has a semi decent OCN blue flame logo sprayed on it, The back cover has peel and stick felt pieces. The top and front grill covers are spray painted, and have had some hot glue applied strategically to eliminate rattle from the pump that was in there.


----------



## BrooD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 
> 
> Dismantled my Air540, and took the parts I wanted...this is what is left. I will be throwing the rest away at the end of the month unless somebody wants any/all parts. Free, but you pay shipping. The blue flat piece on the end is an acrylic painted piece I used to cover the HDD trays on the bottom. The glass panel has a semi decent OCN blue flame logo sprayed on it, The back cover has peel and stick felt pieces. The top and front grill covers are spray painted, and have had some hot glue applied strategically to eliminate rattle from the pump that was in there.


OMG lol I wanted the drive cage from this case SO BADLY. Where would it be shipping? I already cut a fat hole in my front panel so it's a bit late but you never know if it'll come in useful later.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrooD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 
> 
> Dismantled my Air540, and took the parts I wanted...this is what is left. I will be throwing the rest away at the end of the month unless somebody wants any/all parts. Free, but you pay shipping. The blue flat piece on the end is an acrylic painted piece I used to cover the HDD trays on the bottom. The glass panel has a semi decent OCN blue flame logo sprayed on it, The back cover has peel and stick felt pieces. The top and front grill covers are spray painted, and have had some hot glue applied strategically to eliminate rattle from the pump that was in there.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG lol I wanted the drive cage from this case SO BADLY. Where would it be shipping? I already cut a fat hole in my front panel so it's a bit late but you never know if it'll come in useful later.
Click to expand...

drive cage is not available. All you see is all there is. The rest is either already in the trash or being re purposed in another build.


----------



## BrooD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> drive cage is not available. All you see is all there is. The rest is either already in the trash or being re purposed in another build.


Well, way to just crush my already broken dreams.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrooD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> drive cage is not available. All you see is all there is. The rest is either already in the trash or being re purposed in another build.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, way to just crush my already broken dreams.
Click to expand...

Sorry, but that is why I took a picture of what is available.


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 
> 
> Dismantled my Air540, and took the parts I wanted...this is what is left. I will be throwing the rest away at the end of the month unless somebody wants any/all parts. Free, but you pay shipping. The blue flat piece on the end is an acrylic painted piece I used to cover the HDD trays on the bottom. The glass panel has a semi decent OCN blue flame logo sprayed on it, The back cover has peel and stick felt pieces. The top and front grill covers are spray painted, and have had some hot glue applied strategically to eliminate rattle from the pump that was in there.


Gonna send you a pm.


----------



## 742db7736

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrooD*
> 
> Well, way to just crush my already broken dreams.


Are you looking for one of the 3.5 inch drive trays that lock into the slots under the motherboard or the 2.5 inch ones in the rear of the case?


----------



## BrooD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *742db7736*
> 
> Are you looking for one of the 3.5 inch drive trays that lock into the slots under the motherboard or the 2.5 inch ones in the rear of the case?


I was looking for the 5.25 drive bay, but I couldn't wait any longer and made this happen. I needed a way to mount this hot swap bay. I'm actually still looking if anyone has one. These caselab anti vibration mounts are fine but they take up too much horizontal space and are butting against the compartment divider. I just know that it's going to vibrate the chassis..



My build log


----------



## rck1984

Still rocking the 540, all though i am pondering a Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX in gunmetal.

Not because i don't like my 540 but because the infamous "upgrade bug" is bothering me...
Besides, the gunmetal aluminum of the Phanteks would look awesome with my color scheme, i bet.


----------



## spawnxo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Still rocking the 540, all though i am pondering a Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX in gunmetal.
> 
> Not because i don't like my 540 but because the infamous "upgrade bug" is bothering me...
> Besides, the gunmetal aluminum of the Phanteks would look awesome with my color scheme, i bet.


what is that black cover at the bottom ?


----------



## Konstantink

Dear corsair air 540 owners,

Next week I'am going to install my first custom loop into this wonderful case.
I have already done all the preparations (holes for 2x 140 fans in the bottom and holes for reservoir in the back section).
Now I'am thinking of my custom loop sequence, fans direction etc. For that, i will need some suggestions/ advises from more experienced air 540 users.
I have drawn a simple picture showing, what i have come to already. I will really appreciate your comments!

Thanks in advance!

BTW here is my config:
CPU - Intel I76700k
MB - ASUS MAXIMUS VIII HERO
GPU - nVidia GeForce GTX980 Ti ASUS STRIX
Memory - 32Gb DDR4 3000MHz Corsair Vengeance LPX
SSD - SSD 950 Pro Series NVMe M.2 2280 256GB + 3x Samsung SSD 850 EVO (Basic) Series 500GB
PSU - FSP Aurum 92+ PT1200M 1200 Watt

Corsair AF120 and 140 Quiet Edition will be used as case and radiator fans.
Rads are EKWB's 240XE and 360PE


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spawnxo*
> 
> what is that black cover at the bottom ?


It's a 3mm thick piece of black acrylic that covers the HDD bays.
These pics should give you a better idea:


----------



## superkyle1721

Hey guys I've decided to upgrade my build and use this case. It seems perfect for what I am looking for. While I wait however I was wondering if you guys could answer a few questions for me. I'm running a h100i gtx cooler for the CPU while everything else will be air cooled. I know the case comes with fans however I have a few extra lying around also. What seems to be the best fan design for the case? I.e. Should the CPU radiator be mounted as an intake on top of the case? It seems this should be exhaust since heat rises...trying to get an idea of the best layout so I can order anything I need and be ready to go when it arrives.

Always destroying exergy!!


----------



## pennover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> It's a 3mm thick piece of black acrylic that covers the HDD bays.


That looks awesome! Did you order it somewhere special and do you have the dimensions by any chance?


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pennover*
> 
> That looks awesome! Did you order it somewhere special and do you have the dimensions by any chance?


I made it together with a friend of mine, he owns a laser cutter. Unfortunately i don't have the dimensions laying around anymore.
I got the inspiration from Coldzero though. They actually still sell the original piece, in case you can't make it yourself, like i did









http://www.coldzero.eu/midplates/1777-corsair-air-540-midplate-clear-rev2.html


----------



## pennover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> I made it together with a friend of mine, he owns a laser cutter. Unfortunately i don't have the dimensions laying around anymore.
> I got the inspiration from Coldzero though. They actually still sell the original piece, in case you can't make it yourself, like i did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.coldzero.eu/midplates/1777-corsair-air-540-midplate-clear-rev2.html


Oh wow, tanks! They have one for the mobo too







Haha, ludicrously expensive ... ordering now


----------



## spawnxo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Hey guys I've decided to upgrade my build and use this case. It seems perfect for what I am looking for. While I wait however I was wondering if you guys could answer a few questions for me. I'm running a h100i gtx cooler for the CPU while everything else will be air cooled. I know the case comes with fans however I have a few extra lying around also. What seems to be the best fan design for the case? I.e. Should the CPU radiator be mounted as an intake on top of the case? It seems this should be exhaust since heat rises...trying to get an idea of the best layout so I can order anything I need and be ready to go when it arrives.
> 
> Always destroying exergy!!


i would pick NZXT KRAKEN X61 and mount it at the top side of case


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konstantink*
> 
> Dear corsair air 540 owners,
> 
> Next week I'am going to install my first custom loop into this wonderful case.
> I have already done all the preparations (holes for 2x 140 fans in the bottom and holes for reservoir in the back section).
> Now I'am thinking of my custom loop sequence, fans direction etc. For that, i will need some suggestions/ advises from more experienced air 540 users.
> I have drawn a simple picture showing, what i have come to already. I will really appreciate your comments!
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> BTW here is my config:
> CPU - Intel I76700k
> MB - ASUS MAXIMUS VIII HERO
> GPU - nVidia GeForce GTX980 Ti ASUS STRIX
> Memory - 32Gb DDR4 3000MHz Corsair Vengeance LPX
> SSD - SSD 950 Pro Series NVMe M.2 2280 256GB + 3x Samsung SSD 850 EVO (Basic) Series 500GB
> PSU - FSP Aurum 92+ PT1200M 1200 Watt
> 
> Corsair AF120 and 140 Quiet Edition will be used as case and radiator fans.
> Rads are EKWB's 240XE and 360PE


Looks like a really nice setup. My only piece of advice would be to make the bottom fans intake - in a case like the Air540 where there are plenty of exit points for the air you want to be sucking in as much as possible. Leave the the rear as the only exhaust and you should be golden


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spawnxo*
> 
> i would pick NZXT KRAKEN X61 and mount it at the top side of case


I've already got the h100i gtx so although might be slightly better isn't worth me spending the extra money on lol.

Is it really best to use the radiator at the top as an intake like the drawing above shows?

So basically set everything up as intake and only the rear fan as exhaust?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spawnxo*
> 
> i would pick NZXT KRAKEN X61 and mount it at the top side of case
> 
> 
> 
> I've already got the h100i gtx so although might be slightly better isn't worth me spending the extra money on lol.
> 
> Is it really best to use the radiator at the top as an intake like the drawing above shows?
> 
> So basically set everything up as intake and only the rear fan as exhaust?
Click to expand...

I ran the same set up with 2 rads as intake, it gave me the best temps. Otherwise the top rad is sucking hot air off of the other rad, negating some of the benefit of it being there in the first place. I did not have fans in the bottom of the case, just a 360 in front and a 240 up top, with the only exhaust fan being the 140 in the back. @Somasonic hit it on the head, the Air540 has enough passive exit holes that you really dont need a barrage of fans forcing air out, internal pressure does it just fine (Also why this case should never be used with negative pressure).


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I ran the same set up with 2 rads as intake, it gave me the best temps. Otherwise the top rad is sucking hot air off of the other rad, negating some of the benefit of it being there in the first place. I did not have fans in the bottom of the case, just a 360 in front and a 240 up top, with the only exhaust fan being the 140 in the back. @Somasonic hit it on the head, the Air540 has enough passive exit holes that you really dont need a barrage of fans forcing air out, internal pressure does it just fine (Also why this case should never be used with negative pressure).


Thanks for the reply. I only questioned it bc it goes against everything I've done previously.(not that is was correct haha) I would use the h100i gtx as exhaust (2 X 120mm) at the top and use the rear as exhaust 140mm. I would then use three 120mm in the front as intake. I would imagine that the h100i fans would not be operating a full speed often at all and would think this would keep a positive pressure. Then again I'm sure this has been tested by several people in my same situation and an optimal fan setup has been determined. I'm just trying to make sure I get it right. I don't have the time I use to playing with different configurations to save a few C.


----------



## inedenimadam

Any time that you are using a radiator as exhaust, it is breathing the ambient temperature inside your case, and with ambient heat coming off the back of GPUs and motherboard, it tends to be a few C warmer than the air outside the case. Using a rad as intake will always be preferable, provided there is ample exhaust. As already mentioned, the Air540 has plenty of passive escape routes, so it really is a non issue.


----------



## Konstantink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Looks like a really nice setup. My only piece of advice would be to make the bottom fans intake - in a case like the Air540 where there are plenty of exit points for the air you want to be sucking in as much as possible. Leave the the rear as the only exhaust and you should be golden


Thank you very much! I'll try the setup, you suggested with only rear fan sucking the air away!

So the hot air sucked in the case through the radiators, wouldn't increase the temperature inside the case severely?
I mean as soon as the air outside the case is colder and the cooling of "under water" components will benefit, the rest of the stuff ("not under water") will suffer. Isn't that correct?

I'll use Lamptron - FC5 v3 to control fan speeds and temperature around the case, and I will be able to check this things myself, when all the stuff will be delivered, but it's good to know this kind of things before you start setting everything up!

Thanks' again for your reply!


----------



## superkyle1721

OK thanks for the reply. My setup will be 3 X 120mm intake fans in the front. 2 X 120mm h100i gtx fans as intake at the top and 1 x 140mm fan as exhaust in the rear of the case. I know the case allows for bottom fans. Is there any benefits to using fans here? Ill be placing it on the ground and since there are not dust filters here I believe the best option would be to use this location as exhaust or not use it at all. What do you think? I know you stated its best for the bottom fans to be intake but with the worry of dog hair and dust I don't know if I am comfortable enough setting it up as intake below the case.(A shedding golden retriever is my electronics worst enemy...)


----------



## DiceAir

Ok so I need some suggestions here cause the heat in South Africa is just going to kill me. When playing for example dying light or any super demanding game I get to about 80C on my gpu and sometimes higher. it's about 30C in my room and I know it's hot but in no way can I get portable aircon in my room. So what is your suggestions. My specs is as folows.

i7-4790k @ 4.6ghz
Corsair h100i
Gefore GTX 980 ti HOF
2560x1440 @ 110Hz
Asus z97 ranger
16GB ddr3 2400mhz ram
2x HDD and 2 x ssd
corsair ax850
Corsair air 540

So on my air 540 I have stock fans at the back. H100i at top exhausting air out of the case.. 3x cougar vortex pwm at the front with dust filter removed.

Now I already cleaned my case and that doesn' help so I don't know what to do to get better cooling. I will love to avoid doing any sort of hardware mod on my card for example adding AIO liquid cooler to it as it's still under warranty. My CPU temps is still fine as for example dying light it runs about 60C-70C max so that's under control it's just my gpu thats running a bit hot as it's doing most of the processing when gaming. Bare in mind it's not every game it's just some titles like assassins creed, Dying light enhanced edition and so on that's really making it run so hot.

So what can I do to improve my airflow? I was thinking of making 2x 120mm holes on the side of my case and let fans pull some hot air out of the case.


----------



## rck1984

I was thinking of switching over to a Phanteks Evolv ATX case earlier but i might stick to my Carbide 540 and go the custom watercooling route.

I would like to go for a 360 radiator in the front and a 240 in the top. As long as they're not thicker than ~4cm (excl fans), this shouldn't be a problem as far as i understood (correct me if wrong).
What i would like to know is, can i still use the bottom-plate i use right now? I'd really dislike to see those hideous HDD brackets again.

Anyone with a 360 radiator in front and a bottom-plate like mine?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> I was thinking of switching over to a Phanteks Evolv ATX case earlier but i might stick to my Carbide 540 and go the custom watercooling route.
> 
> I would like to go for a 360 radiator in the front and a 240 in the top. As long as they're not thicker than ~4cm (excl fans), this shouldn't be a problem as far as i understood (correct me if wrong).
> What i would like to know is, can i still use the bottom-plate i use right now? I'd really dislike to see those hideous HDD brackets again.
> 
> Anyone with a 360 radiator in front and a bottom-plate like mine?


Absolutely beautiful build btw. Are you running push intake at the top of your case for the 240 radiator? Looks like you have the exact setup I'm building. Just trying to get fans right before it gets here. I'm assuming you are running push intake at top and 3x 120mm intake front and 140mm exhaust in rear?

Also that HDD cover where did you get that? Looks much better IMO.

Always destroying exergy!!


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Absolutely beautiful build btw. Are you running push intake at the top of your case for the 240 radiator? Looks like you have the exact setup I'm building. Just trying to get fans right before it gets here. I'm assuming you are running push intake at top and 3x 120mm intake front and 140mm exhaust in rear?
> 
> Also that HDD cover where did you get that? Looks much better IMO.
> 
> Always destroying exergy!!


Answered the same question on the previous page








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> I made it together with a friend of mine, he owns a laser cutter. Unfortunately i don't have the dimensions laying around anymore.
> I got the inspiration from Coldzero though. They actually still sell the original piece, in case you can't make it yourself, like i did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.coldzero.eu/midplates/1777-corsair-air-540-midplate-clear-rev2.html


I have been running push-intake in the previous months, it was fine but there is a couple things that bothered me:
Most off all, the dust build-up on the rad and in the rig itself (no dust filter on top). Also the heat generated by the GTX980Ti, blowing into the case. The single 140mm had a difficult time getting rid of all the warmth, especially on warm days.

I'm giving the following a chance for some weeks now:

3x 120mm intake front
2x 140mm exhaust top
1x 140mm exhaust rear.

We'll see how this turns out, else i'm going back to my old situation.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Answered the same question on the previous page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been running push-intake in the previous months, it was fine but there is a couple things that bothered me:
> Most off all, the dust build-up on the rad and in the rig itself (no dust filter on top). Also the heat generated by the GTX980Ti, blowing into the case. The single 140mm had a difficult time getting rid of all the warmth, especially on warm days.
> 
> I'm giving the following a chance for some weeks now:
> 
> 3x 120mm intake front
> 2x 140mm exhaust top
> 1x 140mm exhaust rear.
> 
> We'll see how this turns out, else i'm going back to my old situation.


Yeah that's what I am afraid of. If your temps are about the same as your previous setup then I most likely will run you new setup as I feel it will be better for dust. If not then I'll prob invest in filters. I found a site that sells various filters for a fair price. The entire kit is $64 but comes with a ton of filters you don't need.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konstantink*
> 
> Thank you very much! I'll try the setup, you suggested with only rear fan sucking the air away!
> 
> So the hot air sucked in the case through the radiators, wouldn't increase the temperature inside the case severely?
> I mean as soon as the air outside the case is colder and the cooling of "under water" components will benefit, the rest of the stuff ("not under water") will suffer. Isn't that correct?
> 
> I'll use Lamptron - FC5 v3 to control fan speeds and temperature around the case, and I will be able to check this things myself, when all the stuff will be delivered, but it's good to know this kind of things before you start setting everything up!
> 
> Thanks' again for your reply!


No worries







Yes, the rads will increase the temp inside the case a little which is why I suggested making the bottom fans intake - this way you have some fresh air coming in and keeping things circulating. Positive air pressure should push air out of the case through all the various holes in the case and the rear fan on exhaust will help with that. Also most of your hot air will be towards the top of the case so the bottom fans on exhaust probably wouldn't make much difference; you'll get much more benefit using them to bring in fresh cool air.

Cheers.


----------



## Konstantink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the rads will increase the temp inside the case a little which is why I suggested making the bottom fans intake - this way you have some fresh air coming in and keeping things circulating. Positive air pressure should push air out of the case through all the various holes in the case and the rear fan on exhaust will help with that. Also most of your hot air will be towards the top of the case so the bottom fans on exhaust probably wouldn't make much difference; you'll get much more benefit using them to bring in fresh cool air.
> 
> Cheers.


Thank you very much! I'll definitely follow your advice!
Here is some photos of my setup before i started my custom water-cooling customization:



New water-block on my CPU:


BTW i have one more question:
I saw some guys putting on furniture wheels to the bottom of their case. I really like this idea because I sometimes plug my computer into my TV set and play some games with the XBOX controller from the couch. And this makes case transportation across the room much easier!

So i bought some suitable wheels, but still struggling with the idea on how to put the case and the wheels together. First i tried gluing them with dremel hot silicon glue pistol (can be seen on the photo below), but as expected it was too weak. I also have dremel versatip soldering torch, so my second idea was to use that. And the third variant is to make holes and just screw the wheels to the bottom (actually as soon as it should be the most reliable option, it is also the most difficult, because my dremel kit doesn't have the necessary drill, and I'am struggling making a whole in the bottom of the case with (i thing the plate is little bit thicker there).


Does anybody have any advice?

Thank you in advance.

PS
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> (A shedding golden retriever is my electronics worst enemy...)


I have a husky myself. So for that purpose i just bought 2 thin Silverstone dust filters (with magnets) and put them underneath the case. It is a very easy and simple solution for your problem! (this filters will stick perfectly under the holes in the case)


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konstantink*
> 
> I have a husky myself. So for that purpose i just bought 2 thin Silverstone dust filters (with magnets) and put them underneath the case. It is a very easy and simple solution for your problem! (this filters will stick perfectly under the holes in the case)


I actually decided that I am going to buy the pieces from the kit that I linked previously. They seem like they are well made and will fit perfectly since they are designed for our case.

Am I correct in assuming that the only dust filters I will need is a bottom filter and a top filter? The rest of the filters they sell seem like it wouldn't benifit since I will be running top front and bottom as intake and everything out will be an outlet for air so no need for a filter? I'm sure seeing the case first hand would explain a lot but it will not arrive until tomorrow so I'm trying to get everything ordered not so its ready to go.

Always destroying exergy!!


----------



## drfezzik

Question for you ladies and gents. Getting back into building another water cooled system I have a nzxt switch 810 system with a ut 60 240 rad and xt 45 420 rad . I am needing a unit that is ideally 16" tall and can ot be taller than 18". Does anyone have exact measurements with out feet?

Also looking at putting a 360 rad up front and a 240 at top and maybe even a 120 at the back.
I've got the 6700k on order
getting asus max viii extreme
two evga hydrocopper 980ti (since it has the water blocks included) (havent heard bad things about them

think a 360 rad will fit Will the UT60 fit or the xt45?

The other case i'm looking at is the lian li pc-08 but i dont know how tall it is without legs.


----------



## rodaduck

hahahahahahah hot glue !!!! that is awesome !! but i a
m glad you posted that and not me , solder will not work either , your best bet is to just bolt them , i got got legs but with out wheels , but that a good idea !! dude when i seen your pic with those wheels and a hot glue gun i almost fell of my seat .. sorry no offense but that made my week ..thanks


----------



## mizifih

You guys are more experienced then me, maybe one (or more) of you could help me.

I want to custom water cool my PC: CPU (i7 4770k) and GPU (Fury).

I saw one of those radiator that already have a pump and a reservoir altogether, kinda like both worlds, AIO with a little taste of custom. I would love to use red tubing and fittings (go team red).

Can I use just one of those 240mm radiator with embedded pump and reservoir to properly cool both my CPU and GPU?

Thanks


----------



## superkyle1721

I keep seeing people talking about bottom fans on the site yet a Google search says the only fans are front top and rear. Is this a custom mod or do they just not state it's an option?

Always destroying exergy!!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I keep seeing people talking about bottom fans on the site yet a Google search says the only fans are front top and rear. Is this a custom mod or do they just not state it's an option?
> 
> Always destroying exergy!!


Simple mod. The bottom has holes in it and no filters, but you can easily remove those two HDD trays and put fans there instead, and slap a magnetic filter on the bottom. I suggest one of the bigger DEMCiflex magnetic filters, I got the dual 140mm but it doesn't fit well with the indented bottom. Try a dual 180mm or even dual 200mm.


----------



## Konstantink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodaduck*
> 
> hahahahahahah hot glue !!!! that is awesome !! but i am glad you posted that and not me , solder will not work either , your best bet is to just bolt them , i got got legs but with out wheels , but that a good idea !! dude when i seen your pic with those wheels and a hot glue gun i almost fell of my seat .. sorry no offense but that made my week ..thanks


No problem! I just tried to make the most out of the tools I have. I know it sucks and it is quite funny)
So I'll have to invest into the new drill (dremel cant go through bottom steel plate). Thank you for your tip!
BTW your PC looks awesome!)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I keep seeing people talking about bottom fans on the site yet a Google search says the only fans are front top and rear. Is this a custom mod or do they just not state it's an option?
> 
> Always destroying exergy!!


You can also cut off the unnecessary metal from the bottom.

It dosn't look too tidy here, but it will look good in the final version.


----------



## rodaduck

hey you can get a small drill bit that will fit the dremel and once the hole is in it to can reem it to size with a number of things , or harbor freight carries a reemer for about 10 dollars i use the crap out of mine you really do not need to buy a drill unless you want to , once the hole is in it you have the right bit for the dremel to widen the hole, also what i did on the bottom is a alum sheet for extra support. fyi if i took the top layer of of everything mine would look like your rough , i had more tools then you seem to have but for what i was doing never seemed to be the right tool..here is a pic of metal adapters these have a 120 and 140 mount hole depending one the fan i use the 140 mount to secure to the case then screw in the 120 fan you ,if your whole is not to wide something like these will clean up pretty good , why do you think i have them ..there about 11-13 dollars i bought 10 of the damn things kind of over shot but i use them on other things ..if you need any help just hit me up , i started with my case complexly apart all the rivets out and the walls down


----------



## Konstantink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodaduck*
> 
> hey you can get a small drill bit that will fit the dremel and once the hole is in it to can reem it to size with a number of things , or harbor freight carries a reemer for about 10 dollars i use the crap out of mine you really do not need to buy a drill unless you want to , once the hole is in it you have the right bit for the dremel to widen the hole, also what i did on the bottom is a alum sheet for extra support. fyi if i took the top layer of of everything mine would look like your rough , i had more tools then you seem to have but for what i was doing never seemed to be the right tool..here is a pic of metal adapters these have a 120 and 140 mount hole depending one the fan i use the 140 mount to secure to the case then screw in the 120 fan you ,if your whole is not to wide something like these will clean up pretty good , why do you think i have them ..there about 11-13 dollars i bought 10 of the damn things kind of over shot but i use them on other things ..if you need any help just hit me up , i started with my case complexly apart all the rivets out and the walls down


That is what I've done while making the holes for a reservoir, right above the PSU in the back section. But even then I spent nearly 2 hours making 3 small holes. And I need 16 of them in the bottom to put the wheels on. I think, the problem is that Dremel's torque is not enough. Maybe you just have a more powerful version then I do. Anyway I ordered a bosh drill with necessary bits, so ill mount this wheels in a few days!
Thanks again for your advice!


----------



## superkyle1721

If you don't mind me asking why did you want to add wheels to the PC? For others looking to do something similar here is another option.

Kantek Single Level Height-Adjustable Monitor Stand, 17 x 13 1/4 x 3 to 6 1/2 Inches, Black (MS400) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001HA6KOC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awd_gNDXwbS3KHZTK

You can always add wheels to this stand if you wanted that way you do not have to alter the case.

Always destroying exergy!!


----------



## nowcontrol

Mine sits on one of these ..



It is a Duratool (D01982) Plastic Dolly and i got for £16 on ebay.

It's a perfect fit and is very easy for moving around..


----------



## anthonyg45157

Posted year or so ago. Added a few things












Gtx 780 lightning for anyone wondering.


----------



## Stiltz85

Sign me up, Just got mine in the mail!



Planned for a future X99 build once I get my hands on an MSI X99A Godlike Carbon.


----------



## anthonyg45157

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stiltz85*
> 
> Sign me up, Just got mine in the mail!
> 
> 
> 
> Planned for a future X99 build once I get my hands on an MSI X99A Godlike Carbon.


Enjoy, you're gonna love it!


----------



## Stiltz85

Thanks! I plan on making my first custom water loop in it, just hope I can get it right with rad sizing and all that.
Might have to mod a bit but it's fine with me.


----------



## anthonyg45157

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stiltz85*
> 
> Thanks! I plan on making my first custom water loop in it, just hope I can get it right with rad sizing and all that.
> Might have to mod a bit but it's fine with me.


More ballsy than me! My build is a couple posts above. my bravery and money was the limiting factor on customer water loop. It all worked out in the end. My cpu stays under 60 celcius and since putting gpu on water it never gets above 40 celcius.

Good luck everyone here will be glad to help!


----------



## Stiltz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anthonyg45157*
> 
> More ballsy than me! My build is a couple posts above. my bravery and money was the limiting factor on customer water loop. It all worked out in the end. My cpu stays under 60 celcius and since putting gpu on water it never gets above 40 celcius.
> 
> Good luck everyone here will be glad to help!


I know what you mean about the money part, I'm going to be nickle and dime'n this build. Willl most likely take me a year or so to get the full water loop in, Will start out with just an H100i for now and I also am banking on next gen nVidia cards when they come out. I just have a plain 980 at the moment and I don't really want to spend money on a block for that with next gen around the corner.


----------



## SocksWthSandals

My h100 just died :"( rip. So Im going to get the h105 on Saturday and some new fans. Going SP120mm for the rad fans. Is there going to be an issue using the Corsair SP120mm fans in the 3 front spaces of the case over the AF120mm fans? The SP ones are a bit cheaper in the 2 pack and in stock at Frys by my house. Just didnt know if it really made that big of difference that I should rethink and go AF fans as the front intake fans


----------



## rck1984

Ordered an EK 240 kit today, gonna be doing a custom loop in my 540.

Been thinking of buying another case before but i'm actually still satisfied with this case. This weekend, everything goes out. Completely going to re-arrange the rear because i'm going to fit my pump/res there. Starting with a CPU loop only first, in the next couple weeks/months, i am planning on adding another GTX980Ti incl. waterblocks and an extra 360 radiator. A project i am excited about and really looking forward to









The custom loop obviously going to be in same color theme that i have right now. Black tubing with either metallic grey/titanium or metallic red fittings.

This is how it looks right now (except a backplate on my Essence STX and the lightbars on the Dominators) :



So... question is, grey/titanium or red fittings?


----------



## Stiltz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SocksWthSandals*
> 
> My h100 just died :"( rip. So Im going to get the h105 on Saturday and some new fans. Going SP120mm for the rad fans. Is there going to be an issue using the Corsair SP120mm fans in the 3 front spaces of the case over the AF120mm fans? The SP ones are a bit cheaper in the 2 pack and in stock at Frys by my house. Just didnt know if it really made that big of difference that I should rethink and go AF fans as the front intake fans


That's too bad about your H100, My first H100i took a crap and Corsair gladly RMA'd it for me, you should see if you could RMA yours before spending money on a new one.
Also the SP fans should be fine, I use nothing but SP fans because they are a little bit quieter and in the air 540 you really should not have to worry about airflow for obvious reasons. As long as air is getting in the case you should be fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> So... question is, grey/titanium or red fittings?


I would go with the titanium, For me colored fittings look a little tacky. But that is just my opinion.


----------



## SocksWthSandals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stiltz85*
> 
> That's too bad about your H100, My first H100i took a crap and Corsair gladly RMA'd it for me, you should see if you could RMA yours before spending money on a new one.
> Also the SP fans should be fine, I use nothing but SP fans because they are a little bit quieter and in the air 540 you really should not have to worry about airflow for obvious reasons. As long as air is getting in the case you should be fine.


I was doing some cable management yesterday re-routing the 3 pin, plugged it in and watched it to see if everything turned on again, the h100 didnt turn on and all I smelled was burnt wires on the cpu mount where the 3 pin connected to. Lucky for me thats the only thing that went! Maybe I will try to get an rma. Just kinda wanted to grab a new one, not as much down time that way!

I didnt think there would be too big of a difference with the fans. I kinda had the idea that the 3 sp fans would blow more air straight across the case getting more cooling to my graphics cards and such.

Thanks for the helpful reply!


----------



## Stiltz85

The nice thing about the air 540 is there is nothing obstructing the airflow from the front of the case to the graphics cards so you don't need hurricane winds to cool them lol.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stiltz85*
> 
> That's too bad about your H100, My first H100i took a crap and Corsair gladly RMA'd it for me, you should see if you could RMA yours before spending money on a new one.
> Also the SP fans should be fine, I use nothing but SP fans because they are a little bit quieter and in the air 540 you really should not have to worry about airflow for obvious reasons. As long as air is getting in the case you should be fine.
> I would go with the titanium, For me colored fittings look a little tacky. But that is just my opinion.


Leaning towards grey/titanium myself as well, but red would compliment the accents of the build really well too i think. These silly small decisions are the worst of all


----------



## Stiltz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Leaning towards grey/titanium myself as well, but red would compliment the accents of the build really well too i think. These silly small decisions are the worst of all


Right!? lol
I am currently planning a build with the air 540 and I am at an impasse with myself as far as fittings and tubing goes.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stiltz85*
> 
> Right!? lol
> I am currently planning a build with the air 540 and I am at an impasse with myself as far as fittings and tubing goes.


Got any idea what colors you want to go, or still completely in the dark?


----------



## Stiltz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Got any idea what colors you want to go, or still completely in the dark?


Black and red (Cliché, I know!)
but I decided I want to go with Mayhems aurora red coolant. Just don't know if I should go soft or acrylic tubing and from there what fittings... To be honest those bitspower bronze age fittings look so good but I don't know if it would clash with the red.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stiltz85*
> 
> Black and red (Cliché, I know!)
> but I decided I want to go with Mayhems aurora red coolant. Just don't know if I should go soft or acrylic tubing and from there what fittings... To be honest those bitspower bronze age fittings look so good but I don't know if it would clash with the red.


Those bronze fittings look great indeed, but it's a difficult color to combine with. Tough choice, lol.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SocksWthSandals*
> 
> My h100 just died :"( rip. So Im going to get the h105 on Saturday and some new fans. Going SP120mm for the rad fans. Is there going to be an issue using the Corsair SP120mm fans in the 3 front spaces of the case over the AF120mm fans? The SP ones are a bit cheaper in the 2 pack and in stock at Frys by my house. Just didnt know if it really made that big of difference that I should rethink and go AF fans as the front intake fans


If I were you, I'd get that H100 replaced via RMA and save some $. Those cooler's have 5 year warranty, I say take advantage of it. You can also request Express RMA to avoid system downtime


----------



## SocksWthSandals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> If I were you, I'd get that H100 replaced via RMA and save some $. Those cooler's have 5 year warranty, I say take advantage of it. You can also request Express RMA to avoid system downtime


I think I might look into doing that when I get home! I dont remember the date I purchased it from Frys.

I imagine I would get a refurbished in return?


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SocksWthSandals*
> 
> I think I might look into doing that when I get home! I dont remember the date I purchased it from Frys.
> 
> I imagine I would get a refurbished in return?


Do you know if you still have the invoice? They may or may not send you a refurb unit, but I can put in a request for you so you get a new unit. Just send me your ticket # once they've assigned you one.


----------



## SocksWthSandals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Do you know if you still have the invoice? They may or may not send you a refurb unit, but I can put in a request for you so you get a new unit. Just send me your ticket # once they've assigned you one.


No I dont have the invoice, and unless the s/n is on the cooler itself, I dont have the box that came with it anymore haha. Am I SOL in that case?

That is very nice for you to offer to make that request. If I can get an rma number I will take you up on that. I appreciate that.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Go ahead and submit an RMA request, Corsair.force.com and just send me the ticket # when you get one, I'll take care of it.


----------



## Konstantink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> If you don't mind me asking why did you want to add wheels to the PC? For others looking to do something similar here is another option.
> 
> Kantek Single Level Height-Adjustable Monitor Stand, 17 x 13 1/4 x 3 to 6 1/2 Inches, Black (MS400) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001HA6KOC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awd_gNDXwbS3KHZTK
> 
> You can always add wheels to this stand if you wanted that way you do not have to alter the case.
> 
> Always destroying exergy!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowcontrol*
> 
> Mine sits on one of these ..
> 
> It is a Duratool (D01982) Plastic Dolly and i got for £16 on ebay.
> 
> It's a perfect fit and is very easy for moving around..


Yesterday after work i went to the local shop and bought a drill and bolts, and was able to make proper holes in 5-7 mins.
I think it looks good right now!


Thank you for your tips.


----------



## Stiltz85

I just ordered EK-CoolStream XE 360 and 240 rads.
I hear they don't fit but I don't care, I'll find a way!


----------



## Wrecker66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> Go ahead and submit an RMA request, Corsair.force.com and just send me the ticket # when you get one, I'll take care of it.


this is why i love corsair







:thumb:


----------



## Konstantink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stiltz85*
> 
> I just ordered EK-CoolStream XE 360 and 240 rads.
> I hear they don't fit but I don't care, I'll find a way!


I'am waiting for 240XE (60mm) and 360PE (40mm) right now.
My problem with 360 XE was that my Graphic card is strix 980ti and the length of the card doesn't allow me to put 60mm rad even in just "push" option, so i'am going with 40mm rad and fans outside the case.
I think 360XE could work for you with your 980 card, as soon as it's shorter, but you better double check it!


----------



## Stiltz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konstantink*
> 
> I'am waiting for 240XE (60mm) and 360PE (40mm) right now.
> My problem with 360 XE was that my Graphic card is strix 980ti and the length of the card doesn't allow me to put 60mm rad even in just "push" option, so i'am going with 40mm rad and fans outside the case.
> I think 360XE could work for you with your 980 card, as soon as it's shorter, but you better double check it!


I am hoping that next gen nvidia cards will be smaller due to the new VRAM but as I said before, I'll make it fit even if I have to start cutting lol.


----------



## rck1984

Package arrived, gonna treat my 540 well this weekend


----------



## BrooD

Today I start cutting to somehow get the 280LE and the 360XE in. I'll probably have to cut a hole in the bottom of the case to push the 360 down and out of the front of the case to make the headroom... Scary stuff. But I'll make it work too!


----------



## dieanotherday

Hey guys,

I'm thinking, what if I cut off the right side of the case and mount the PSU on the left side somehow?


----------



## Konstantink

Yesterday I started assembling the system, still waiting for radiators, graphic card water-block and aquaero 6!
What do you think about reservoir position?
I'am still thinking about switching it with SSD cage, but it will not allow me to use the fill-port in the top of the case.


----------



## sprach

I'm planning on moving my build from a TT Chaser MK-I to an AIR 540, but first I need to do some research and some modding.
Here are a few question:
1. I need to put some fans at the bottom of the case and i thought of doing something similar to post #11619. I was thinking to use some like black plexiglass to make the bottom plate for the fans/radiator. What are the dimensions of the gap in order to fit the fan/radiator properly? I have some print-outs from mnpctech for frame and fan hole dimensions. Should I go with 2x140 or 2x120?
2. Will an AC Arctic Freezer 240 fit with all 4 fans in push-pull as top intake? Will it interfering with other components? I read that everybody recommends radiator fans as intakes rather than exhausts even though they're top fans.
Thanks for the input.


----------



## Stiltz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprach*
> 
> I'm planning on moving my build from a TT Chaser MK-I to an AIR 540, but first I need to do some research and some modding.
> Here are a few question:
> 1. I need to put some fans at the bottom of the case and i thought of doing something similar to post #11619. I was thinking to use some like black plexiglass to make the bottom plate for the fans/radiator. What are the dimensions of the gap in order to fit the fan/radiator properly? I have some print-outs from mnpctech for frame and fan hole dimensions. Should I go with 2x140 or 2x120?
> 2. Will an AC Arctic Freezer 240 fit with all 4 fans in push-pull as top intake? Will it interfering with other components? I read that everybody recommends radiator fans as intakes rather than exhausts even though they're top fans.
> Thanks for the input.


As far as the bottom rad goes, if you are fine with losing the HDD hot swap bays on the bottom it looks like you could easily fabricate a 240 down there, There is practically an outline already laid out that would make for a good starting point for a 240, maybe even a 280 if you wanted.

Here is a picture of the bottom:


And here is me holding a 120mm fan up to it.


Now as far as the top rad goes, I could not tell you as motherboards are different and I have yet to even build in my case yet because I am waiting on parts to arrive and my motherboard isn't even out yet. Waiting on that "Q1 release".


----------



## sprach

Thanks for the for the pics; it seems like the 120's would align perfectly well. Could you fit the 120's on the outside of the case, is there enough depth, like for normal 25mm ones? Could you still use the Demciflex filter kit if you did that, or would the fans protrude too much?
I'm also thinking of bolting some case wheels, similar to office chairs, which would raise the space between the floor and the bottom of the case.
What's your angle on that?
P.S. I already have all my other parts, except the case and some fans. There seems to be a supply shortage where I live.


----------



## Konstantink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprach*
> 
> Thanks for the for the pics; it seems like the 120's would align perfectly well. Could you fit the 120's on the outside of the case, is there enough depth, like for normal 25mm ones? Could you still use the Demciflex filter kit if you did that, or would the fans protrude too much?
> I'm also thinking of bolting some case wheels, similar to office chairs, which would raise the space between the floor and the bottom of the case.
> What's your angle on that?
> P.S. I already have all my other parts, except the case and some fans. There seems to be a supply shortage where I live.


I did that just yesterday. If you will use wheels (mine are 3 or 4 cm high) you can easly fit the fans and the filter under the case. As soon as I'am not going to use rad in the bottom for now i just put 2x 140mm fans for intake. But for sure you can fit 280 rad in the bottom (even in push/pull).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konstantink*
> 
> Yesterday I started assembling the system, still waiting for radiators, graphic card water-block and aquaero 6!


----------



## sprach

You did a marvelous job! Are those bottom fans of yours Corsair 140's or 120's, I can't tell from the pic. Did you also cut the metal plate underneath the fans?


----------



## Konstantink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprach*
> 
> You did a marvelous job! Are those bottom fans of yours Corsair 140's or 120's, I can't tell from the pic. Did you also cut the metal plate underneath the fans?


Oh thank you very much! It's my first project with minor case modification, so i double check every single thing now!
These are 140's. I've cut the metal plate under the case with the Dremel.
Btw, if my measurements are correct, you won't be able to fit 120's, if you cut the plate in the bottom the same way I did it!
Here is the pic:


----------



## rck1984

Installed the EK water-cooling parts today, such a pleasure to work with








Managed to put the pump/res combo in the rear-chamber of the case to give it a cleaner look. I think the black tubing and the spray painted grey/titanium fittings look great with the rest of the rig!

I'm bleeding and leak testing my system now, tomorrow morning it's time to put in my hardware again.







In a few weeks, another 360 rad and a GPU block will be added as well.


----------



## Stiltz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Installed the EK water-cooling parts today, such a pleasure to work with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Managed to put the pump/res combo in the rear-chamber of the case to give it a cleaner look. I think the black tubing and the spray painted grey/titanium fittings look great with the rest of the rig!
> 
> I'm bleeding and leak testing my system now, tomorrow morning it's time to put in my hardware again.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> In a few weeks, another 360 rad and a GPU block will be added as well.


Looks great so far! What rad is that in there?


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stiltz85*
> 
> Looks great so far! What rad is that in there?


It's an EK-CoolStream PE 240 rad.


----------



## Stiltz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> It's an EK-CoolStream PE 240 rad.


Crap.. I'm in for some hard work then. lol I bout EK XE rads. After seeing your PE up there I know for sure I will have to mod it.
Is it close to touching your rear exhaust fan?


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stiltz85*
> 
> Crap.. I'm in for some hard work then. lol I bout EK XE rads. After seeing your PE up there I know for sure I will have to mod it.
> Is it close to touching your rear exhaust fan?


About 1.5cm space in between the rad and the fan.


----------



## rck1984

24-hour Leak-test successful









Assembled my Carbide 540 again today. I had no space anymore to mount my HDD in the front because of the bottom plate i use in my case, neither in the rear anymore because of the pump/ress. So i mounted it in the 5.25 inch drive bay, next to my fan-controller. To give it some breathing room because of the lack of real airflow there, i made a grill that matches the rest of the case.




I think it looks quite good actually! I'm satisfied







What do you guys think?


----------



## Banda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> 24-hour Leak-test successful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assembled my Carbide 540 again today. I had no space anymore to mount my HDD in the front because of the bottom plate i use in my case, neither in the rear anymore because of the pump/ress. So i mounted it in the 5.25 inch drive bay, next to my fan-controller. To give it some breathing room because of the lack of real airflow there, i made a grill that matches the rest of the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks quite good actually! I'm satisfied
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?


Ziet er erg nice uit!


----------



## RedSky86

Now it is time to start my Carbide Air 540 Project


----------



## contay

Hello everyone.

Recently moved from Haf XB to 540 Air and now I am upgrading ventilation. Systems primary heaters are Gigabyte G1 980ti and [email protected],6GHz sitting on Rampage IV BE. CPU is cooled with h100i GTX with Noctua Industrial 120mm 2000rpm/pwm on P/P and on front there will arrive shorty 2x140mm versions of Indusrial series. That old Ivy-e packs quite a lot of heat, so I figured it would be reasonable to exhaust trough top instead of blowing air to gpu back plate. Then again: 2(push pull) 120mm and 2 140mm (front) industrials pushing air in would create huge positive pressure. Even air coming trough rad heats up a little, it is still only few degrees above room temperature so it would not affect basically anything. Also, excess air would exit trough all little holes case has and keep dust out as intakes are filtered.

Currently I have stock case fans and industrials on rad. Also, a terrible cable mess. But when new front fans arrive, I'll clean up a little and post few pics : )

Also. Has anyone sealed bottom, with black duct tape for example? Does it have any other effect than less cat hair inside your case?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> Recently moved from Haf XB to 540 Air and now I am upgrading ventilation. Systems primary heaters are Gigabyte G1 980ti and [email protected],6GHz sitting on Rampage IV BE. CPU is cooled with h100i GTX with Noctua Industrial 120mm 2000rpm/pwm on P/P and on front there will arrive shorty 2x140mm versions of Indusrial series. That old Ivy-e packs quite a lot of heat, so I figured it would be reasonable to exhaust trough top instead of blowing air to gpu back plate. Then again: 2(push pull) 120mm and 2 140mm (front) industrials pushing air in would create huge positive pressure. Even air coming trough rad heats up a little, it is still only few degrees above room temperature so it would not affect basically anything. Also, excess air would exit trough all little holes case has and keep dust out as intakes are filtered.
> 
> Currently I have stock case fans and industrials on rad. Also, a terrible cable mess. But when new front fans arrive, I'll clean up a little and post few pics : )
> 
> Also. Has anyone sealed bottom, with black duct tape for example? Does it have any other effect than less cat hair inside your case?


You might want more front intake than that. I went with 2x Silverstone AP182 and used a dremel to create mounting points for it. Without modding I'd go with 3x 120mm front fans. As for the bottom, I put a magnetic filter over mine, didn't use duct tape though but sealing it completely is a good idea. It's not going to have a profound effect, will just keep dust out which is good.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedSky86*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it is time to start my Carbide Air 540 Project


Ya gonna need more info, can't tease us like that lol


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You might want more front intake than that. I went with 2x Silverstone AP182 and used a dremel to create mounting points for it. Without modding I'd go with 3x 120mm front fans. As for the bottom, I put a magnetic filter over mine, didn't use duct tape though but sealing it completely is a good idea. It's not going to have a profound effect, will just keep dust out which is good.


I generally consider sealing the bottom just because of dust snd cat hair. That kitty in my avatar is real menace when it comes to dropping hair.

But, good thing you mentioned Silverstone AP182's as I have been looking into them. Howevever, I think they might go a bit too much over acceptable noise. When it comes to Noctua industrial series, 2x140mm provide same airflow as 3x120. 140mm comes a bit higher pressure and lower combined dB, also, 25€ cheaper as they cost around 25€ a piece.

Also, with filtered top I have second intake there if needed. If need arises, might go with bottom fans before 180mm front. 180mm mod in the front is much simpler, however so it is very tempting option too.

E:

@boredgunner, can u share pics of frontfans? So you control them manually? Am I right if I say you drilled new holes in fan frame, instead of new holes in case?

@Works4me, you seem to use AP181 on front. Care to show few more pictures? Do you control them directly from motherboard?


----------



## Gup133

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> 24-hour Leak-test successful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assembled my Carbide 540 again today. I had no space anymore to mount my HDD in the front because of the bottom plate i use in my case, neither in the rear anymore because of the pump/ress. So i mounted it in the 5.25 inch drive bay, next to my fan-controller. To give it some breathing room because of the lack of real airflow there, i made a grill that matches the rest of the case.
> 
> I think it looks quite good actually! I'm satisfied
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?


Hi rck, great mod indeed!
Just would like to know how did you manage to install the res/pump in the rear of the case. May you post some pictures? What kind of res/pump are you using?

Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gup133*
> 
> Hi rck, great mod indeed!
> Just would like to know how did you manage to install the pump in the rear of the case. May you post some pictures? What kind of pump are you using?
> 
> Thank you in advance!!!


Ofcourse, no problem









I'm using a EK XRES 100 DDC MX 3.2 PWM pump/res combo.

Here's a picture of the pump/res installed in the rear of the case while leak-testing with an external PSU, so don't look at the cable mess







I drilled 2 holes in the bottom of the case and secured the unit that way. Rock-solid, cant go anywhere and doesn't resonate.



Let me/us know if you need more info


----------



## Gup133

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Ofcourse, no problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using a EK XRES 100 DDC MX 3.2 PWM pump/res combo.
> 
> Here's a picture of the pump/res installed in the rear of the case while leak-testing with an external PSU, so don't look at the cable mess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I drilled 2 holes in the bottom of the case and secured the unit that way. Rock-solid, cant go anywhere and doesn't resonate.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me/us know if you need more info


Thank you indeed Rck!








At the moment I'm using the same res/pump (the 140 one) in the other side of the case, just aside the videocard. It suits perfectly, but the management of the mainboard is quite difficult because of the (little) space.
So I'm thinking to install it in the rear but I'm looking for some suggestions, since I'm using 2 rads (one EK XE 240 in the front and une XSPC RX240 in the top) and a gpu block.
Now I will check it, thank you!!!


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gup133*
> 
> Thank you indeed Rck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment I'm using the same res/pump (the 140 one) in the other side of the case, just aside the videocard. It suits perfectly, but the management of the mainboard is quite difficult because of the (little) space.
> So I'm thinking to install it in the rear but I'm looking for some suggestions, since I'm using 2 rads (one EK XE 240 in the front and une XSPC RX240 in the top) and a gpu block.
> Now I will check it, thank you!!!


No problem.

Another option would be on top of the SSD cage, above the PSU. But in case of a leak you will have it leak right into the PSU, potentially causing major damage to your system.
I figured if i put it on the bottom, even in case of a leak it can't harm that much because the PSU is slightly elevated in the Carbide 540. Therefore fluid can't get directly into it.

Like so:


----------



## Stiltz85

Sorry to say it but after staring at my new 540 for a few days I have decided to return it. It's a beautiful case but it just wont work with what I want to do.
I've decided to do 2 60mm 360 rads and it just cant do it so I am going to the Tt Core X9.

Keep an eye on newegg in the next week if you want an open box Air 540 lol.


----------



## BrooD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stiltz85*
> 
> Sorry to say it but after staring at my new 540 for a few days I have decided to return it. It's a beautiful case but it just wont work with what I want to do.
> I've decided to do 2 60mm 360 rads and it just cant do it so I am going to the Tt Core X9.
> 
> Keep an eye on newegg in the next week if you want an open box Air 540 lol.


Ew good luck. I have a 60mm 360 going in the front and a 45mm 280 going in the top. Have fun with your thermaltake.


FYI I almost returned mine after returning a 420 rad, but for some reason they told me they wouldn't honor the warranty anymore?


----------



## Stiltz85

I've only had mine for a couple days and I have not done anything with it. Just took it out and made a few measurements and back in the box it went.


----------



## BrooD

I lied a little bit; I didn't ever try to return the case... I just liked it too much and everything else out right now just looks and performs like ****. My only problem with this 540 is the height should have been increased 2 inches. Also after over two years, Corsair should sell the fkng parts. And lastly I hate pressed steel. I didn't blow the money on a caselabs or lian li because they are also behind with making compact beast machines. This 540 imo is one of the best case designs I have ever seen. Ah I remembered some more things about it that I dont like... Only one dual 5.25 bay, when theres certainly room for two. That and hard drive positioning...

I took and cut out all of the HDD and SSD mounting options to be replaced with something I will fabricate in... Such as this hot swap bay.


Oh but can't buy a drive bay from Corsair because they're a terrible company. Instead buy some mounts from caselabs and ruin the virginity of your case just to have suitable HDD mounts.. Cool.

Ah this has turned in to a vent session. I'm done. I can't even imagine how pissed off I would end up with cheaper or even more expensive cases...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> @boredgunner, can u share pics of frontfans? So you control them manually? Am I right if I say you drilled new holes in fan frame, instead of new holes in case?


Yeah the AP182s each come with an expansion slot fan controller which I use. Terrible photo but you get the idea:



They're quiet at a low speed (I run them at around 40% I'd say) and still move a good bit of air. And if I'm ever doing some crazy benchmarking that requires more cooling, I turn those suckers up.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah the AP182s each come with an expansion slot fan controller which I use. Terrible photo but you get the idea:
> 
> 
> 
> They're quiet at a low speed (I run them at around 40% I'd say) and still move a good bit of air. And if I'm ever doing some crazy benchmarking that requires more cooling, I turn those suckers up.


Thanks! Did you drill new fan holes in the case? For what it looks, it seems I could just drill new holes in fan frame. Anyway, Noctuas 140mm industrials arrive today so I do some testing and see if those do. But if I ever go custom loop, those are definetly my choise.


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah the AP182s each come with an expansion slot fan controller which I use. Terrible photo but you get the idea:
> 
> 
> 
> They're quiet at a low speed (I run them at around 40% I'd say) and still move a good bit of air. And if I'm ever doing some crazy benchmarking that requires more cooling, I turn those suckers up.


Did that last year in my triple Radiator Air 540 , You could just use AP181's and connect them to a fan controller , i also modified and expanded the front grill to accommodate for better airflow ( the filters are covering the back of the front panel )


----------



## boredgunner

^^ Nice! And yeah I drilled some new holes since the fans mount onto a metal frame, easily accommodating simple modding like this.


----------



## Scorpion49

I decided to get another one of these cases, I've had two of the black ones but I got an amazon gift card from someone and decided to get the silver one to match my build and replace my beat up Fractal Define S. Looks pretty good IMO, not as fancy as some of the builds here but it gets the job done.

The 1TB Green is going away as soon as I can pony up the cash for an 850 EVO 1TB, and I have the DEMCiflex magnetic filter set and a second silver EPS 8-pin extension on the way.


----------



## pojo1806

My 1TB WD Black just arrived.. Potato pic of peace, the camera flash makes my fan LEDs look blue but they are actually white and has added some glare on the right side that looks like a smear.


----------



## SocksWthSandals

First I want to say thanks to @Corsair Joseph for helping me with my h100 that died. What he and the Corsair staff did to help me was too great. I was not looking to rma the cooler at all. Just mentioned it died, and before I knew it I had a new H100iv2 at my doorstep. Seriously top notch customer service. Cant say enough nice things about what happened.

In the downtime I picked up a H105 and put it in push pull. Just a heads up to anyone looking for this cooler who has a sabertooth z77 motherboard. In push pull this thing barely fit... Talking maybe a 5 oclock shadow hair of room left between the fans and where it was hitting up against the motherboard!.. It still fit though!









In a noob fashion I took the picture without the asus rog sli bridge, plugged it in and was too lazy to take another picture.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SocksWthSandals*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> First I want to say thanks to @Corsair Joseph for helping me with my h100 that died. What he and the Corsair staff did to help me was too great. I was not looking to rma the cooler at all. Just mentioned it died, and before I knew it I had a new H100iv2 at my doorstep. Seriously top notch customer service. Cant say enough nice things about what happened.
> 
> In the downtime I picked up a H105 and put it in push pull. Just a heads up to anyone looking for this cooler who has a sabertooth z77 motherboard. In push pull this thing barely fit... Talking maybe a 5 oclock shadow hair of room left between the fans and where it was hitting up against the motherboard!.. It still fit though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a noob fashion I took the picture without the asus rog sli bridge, plugged it in and was too lazy to take another picture.


*Cough, tits, cough* Nice painting in the backround.

Anyway, looks nice and clean. What kind of temps are you getting there?


----------



## SocksWthSandals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> *Cough, tits, cough* Nice painting in the backround.
> 
> Anyway, looks nice and clean. What kind of temps are you getting there?




Its a pretty cool painting! A bar here back in the day (in the early-mid 90s... in the long long ago) use to do a competition where you get one sheet of butcher paper and a box of original crayola crayons and you had an hour to draw something. My uncle won two years in a row and this was one of his pictures.

I am using the 7v adapters on the sp120 fans that are on the rad, they were jet engines otherwise. Im getting around 25-30*c idle temps and I ran prime for about 10 minutes and Im getting a high of 56*c on one of the cores. Others seem to stay around 50-54. So pretty solid temps!


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SocksWthSandals*
> 
> 
> 
> Its a pretty cool painting! A bar here back in the day (in the early-mid 90s... in the long long ago) use to do a competition where you get one sheet of butcher paper and a box of original crayola crayons and you had an hour to draw something. My uncle won two years in a row and this was one of his pictures.
> 
> I am using the 7v adapters on the sp120 fans that are on the rad, they were jet engines otherwise. Im getting around 25-30*c idle temps and I ran prime for about 10 minutes and Im getting a high of 56*c on one of the cores. Others seem to stay around 50-54. So pretty solid temps!


Temps seem nice. I usually test with intel burn test, got stable 4,6GHz with 1.325V (i7 4930K hexacore) with temps maxing 75C. On gaming and everyday stuff, no core exeeds 55C.


----------



## SocksWthSandals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Temps seem nice. I usually test with intel burn test, got stable 4,6GHz with 1.325V (i7 4930K hexacore) with temps maxing 75C. On gaming and everyday stuff, no core exeeds 55C.


I have the turbo boost enabled in the motherboard and Im at 4.4ghz right now. Not sure what the voltage is at. I always forget to look when I am browsing around in the bios.


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SocksWthSandals*
> 
> First I want to say thanks to @Corsair Joseph for helping me with my h100 that died. What he and the Corsair staff did to help me was too great. I was not looking to rma the cooler at all. Just mentioned it died, and before I knew it I had a new H100iv2 at my doorstep. Seriously top notch customer service. Cant say enough nice things about what happened.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks for the shout out, man. I'll be sure to share your feedback with our support guys over at HQ







A clear testament that they are on top of their game







They'd be happy to see this.


----------



## boredgunner

Never thought I'd struggle to fit a GPU in this case, but that day has come. The top one fit easily (and I thought it was large, 10.98" long so longer than the usual 10.5" and also extra wide), the bottom one (13" long according to spec sheet but I think that's not taking into account the actual longest part) put up a fight.



Had to remove one of my front 180mm fans, and a Thermalright TY-140 (140 x 160 x 26.5 mm) didn't fit in its place either. The default Corsair 140mm fan fits thankfully and is a hair away from touching the GPU. So this GPU takes up almost the whole length of the compartment. Didn't align well with the expansion slots/covers at the back either, but at the end of the day it works and stays cool.


----------



## SocksWthSandals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Never thought I'd struggle to fit a GPU in this case, but that day has come. The top one fit easily (and I thought it was large, 10.98" long so longer than the usual 10.5" and also extra wide), the bottom one (13" long according to spec sheet but I think that's not taking into account the actual longest part) put up a fight.
> 
> 
> 
> Had to remove one of my front 180mm fans, and a Thermalright TY-140 (140 x 160 x 26.5 mm) didn't fit in its place either. The default Corsair 140mm fan fits thankfully and is a hair away from touching the GPU. So this GPU takes up almost the whole length of the compartment. Didn't align well with the expansion slots/covers at the back either, but at the end of the day it works and stays cool.


Pictures!


----------



## Konstantink

Hi guys (sorry it's going to be a lot of pictures in this post!)
So yesterday, last part of my loop was shipped (except Aquaero 6) and i started to put everything together. As expected I faced a few difficulties on my way.
First one the 240x60 EKWB rad didn't fit at first, and i had to remove the plastic plate from the ASUS Maximus VIII Hero board.

As you can see here my plan to place 2x140mm fans in the bottom failed as well. The bottom fittings from the 360x40 rad would not fit at all if would go with 2x140 fans in the bottom, so i left just 1.

Also when i installed new Aqua Computer D5 pump motor with USB and aquabus interface i forgot to put a rubber ring and got a little leak.. But i was able to repair it really quick! =)
Everything else went pretty smooth, except the fact that my Aquaero 6, temperature and flow controllers are not here yet.
Here are a few pics:






Now the leak testing is in progress, so i'll update how did it work out after 24h test.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I finally took the plunge. I picked up a used but in new condition 540. The guy i got it from painted the mesh orange which im going to repaint tomorrow blue to match my fans.

I paid 100 cash and he tossedin x2 cd burners which ill install and use. Only concern this case has ZERO dust filters

My old case nzxt s340



Nothing installed yet but here is the 540


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> I finally took the plunge. I picked up a used but in new condition 540. The guy i got it from painted the mesh orange which im going to repaint tomorrow blue to match my fans.
> 
> I paid 100 cash and he tossedin x2 cd burners which ill install and use. Only concern this case has ZERO dust filters


you can use a simple mesh with magnets in the inner side of the front and top grill and you'll be covered :


----------



## 4LC4PON3

i went ahead and painted the grills blue to match my fans. in person this thing looks awesome. My phones camera is crap so the quality is not the best.


----------



## v1ral

I have a question for people that have put HDD in the back chamber of the case.
Would mounting hard drives vertically in general cause any ill-affects to it?
My plan is to relocate the drives and put a make shift midplate made of plexi or lexan, and with the way my 360mm radiator is i had to bend one guide rails to fit my T connector/drain fitting.

Thoughts??


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> I have a question for people that have put HDD in the back chamber of the case.
> Would mounting hard drives vertically in general cause any ill-affects to it?
> My plan is to relocate the drives and put a make shift midplate made of plexi or lexan, and with the way my 360mm radiator is i had to bend one guide rails to fit my T connector/drain fitting.
> 
> Thoughts??


When I had my 540, I had a WD Blue installed in one of the 5-1/4 bays with an adapter. Installed vertically like that, I had no problems with the drive at all. Even going back to other cases I've had with vertically mounted HDDs, I never had any trouble.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> I have a question for people that have put HDD in the back chamber of the case.
> Would mounting hard drives vertically in general cause any ill-affects to it?
> My plan is to relocate the drives and put a make shift midplate made of plexi or lexan, and with the way my 360mm radiator is i had to bend one guide rails to fit my T connector/drain fitting.
> 
> Thoughts??


Hard drives don't care so long as you don't move them around while they're spinning.


----------



## Remix65

I personally would not recommend putting a hard drive vertically. Just my preference.
For ssd's obviously it doesn't matter for obvious reasons but the idea of having a hard drive vertical makes me nervous. I've never seen an oem machine with the hard drive vertical.
Just my opinion..


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> I have a question for people that have put HDD in the back chamber of the case.
> Would mounting hard drives vertically in general cause any ill-affects to it?
> My plan is to relocate the drives and put a make shift midplate made of plexi or lexan, and with the way my 360mm radiator is i had to bend one guide rails to fit my T connector/drain fitting.
> 
> Thoughts??


I have actually done the same thing you have in mind. I'm using a bottom-plate in my 540, mounted the HDD/SSD's in the rear chamber of the case.
I mounted my HDD verticaly in the 5.25 inch bracket and modded a mesh in front of it. I haven't noticed anything wrong at all. Performance is just as good, temperature is perfectly fine as well with the mesh in front.

Here's my 540, not the best photos but it gives you an idea how i did it, hope it helps:




Don't look at the cable mess on the back, changed a fitting and leak testing.


----------



## v1ral

How did you mount the drive and how "could" fit??


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> How did you mount the drive and how "could" fit??


There is some holes in the 5.25 inch drive bay, if you align it right you can get two screws in on the "bottom" of the HDD. Very sturdy, can't go anywhere.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> I personally would not recommend putting a hard drive vertically. Just my preference.
> For ssd's obviously it doesn't matter for obvious reasons but the idea of having a hard drive vertical makes me nervous. I've never seen an oem machine with the hard drive vertical.
> Just my opinion..


Nearly every OEM machine I've ever opened with an mATX case has it vertical. I also have two OEM Acer/HP cases that put them on their side edge. Here is a pic of an HP machine with it vertically:



I've never heard anything bad about mounting them in different orientations, but moving it while it is running or dropping it can be very harmful.


----------



## superkyle1721

For this of you that have set up case lighting what is the best way to do it? I'm looking for an all red and black scheme so I think I want to go with red led strips. With so many brands however I'm not sure which is best.

Also I'm considering adding red led AF120 fans but I'm wondering if it may be a bit much and really overkill the red color. Any advice?

Here is a picture of my build so far. Still have a little cleaning up to do but it's a start.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SocksWthSandals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> For this of you that have set up case lighting what is the best way to do it? I'm looking for an all red and black scheme so I think I want to go with red led strips. With so many brands however I'm not sure which is best.
> 
> Also I'm considering adding red led AF120 fans but I'm wondering if it may be a bit much and really overkill the red color. Any advice?
> 
> Here is a picture of my build so far. Still have a little cleaning up to do but it's a start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well I tried some lighting in my case today with poor results. I just got some logisys blue cathodes from amazon. Came in a 2 pack for $8 bucks. Set one on top and one on bottom. The two cables wouldn't go around the back and plug into the power box. So... Don't go that route!


----------



## superkyle1721

Haha I have heard that I should go rgb led over cathodes but then again I've never done this before. I looked into the corsair link lighting kits. Seem to produce great results but there has to be a much cheaper quality solution since I do not need the extra fan control etc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ket-teK




----------



## nowcontrol

I recently got the NZXT HUE+ Advanced PC Lighting kit which is RGB and highly customizable, it's great.

It comes with four separate strips of LED's and i mounted two internally and two semi-externally between the case-frame and grills.

Here is just two of my favourite fixed colours..... uv purple [7f1ae5] & nVidia green [76b900]











I have a video of it in action but don't seem to be any way to upload here so i'll need to put it up some where else and link to it.









EDIT: Video added...


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ket-teK*


Nice. What has this bad boy been eating? What mobo are you using 2011 or 2011v3? ROG-board obviously.

Here is one phone pic of mine


Rampage IV Black edition with [email protected] It goes 4.6 but requires 1.32V to be stable, it even has acceptable temperatures but somehow I feel more comfy with 1.26V with 4.5GHz. Performance difference is very minimal.

I should update my signature and rigs in profile. So much has changed.


----------



## Ket-teK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Nice. What has this bad boy been eating? What mobo are you using 2011 or 2011v3? ROG-board obviously.


Thanks, nice build you have there also! I see your doing push/pull, I like it and was going to do that, but it sure is a tight squeeze at the top of the Rampage. The turns out my CPU temps do fine on the mild overclocks I run, the reference GPU coolers however don't do so well, I cutout the 3.5" drive bays on the bottom and added two more 140 intake fans and that did help a little bit. This and the 540 getting built below it will both get custom water loops before it's all done.

I built this almost 2 years ago, I bought 1 air540 to see if I could mod it to be rackmounted, after this went well I have been working on 3 more rackmounted 540's, and turning them into 2 double stackers. I made rack rails for them to be flushmounted in the wall of my Media Room buildout.

Rampage IV Black
i7-4930k (I generally run it @ 4.2ghz)
64GB Dominator Platinum
3x EVGA 780ti
LiverGamer HD Hdmi Capture card
AX1500i PSU

In the pic above you can kinda see there is an Impact VI in the bottom 540, which was temporary while I built and configured the Impact before moving it into an Air240 for my wife's office.

Here is an old pic of the rack rough framed, the rack will get trim to match the doors and windows in the room. I am currently building a Z10PE-D8 Dual Xeon for the bottom half to replace the two servers in the pic below.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ket-teK*
> 
> Thanks, nice build you have there also!
> 
> I built this almost 2 years ago, I bought 1 air540 to see if I could mod it to be rackmounted, after this went well I have been working on 3 more rackmounted 540's, and turning them into 2 double stackers. I made rack rails for them to be flushmounted in the wall of my Media Room buildout.
> 
> Rampage IV Black
> i7-4930k (I generally run it @ 4.2ghz)
> 64GB Dominator Platinum
> 3x EVGA 780ti
> LiverGamer HD Hdmi Capture card
> AX1500i PSU
> 
> In the pic above you can kinda see there is an Impact VI in the bottom 540, which was temporary while I built and configured the Impact before moving it into an Air240 for my wife's office.
> 
> Here is an old pic of the rack rough framed, the rack will get trim to match the doors and windows in the room. I am currently building a Z10PE-D8 Dual Xeon for the bottom half to replace the two servers in the pic below.


Seems very nice. I have 32GB 2400MHz Dominators working very well. I am planning second mobo mod in my 540: I have Impact VII in my "media pc" and I plan making removable rack, which I can pull out from the rear. It should mount it all, one or two SSD, sfx power, itx-mobo and gpu.


----------



## Ket-teK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Seems very nice. I have 32GB 2400MHz Dominators working very well. I am planning second mobo mod in my 540: I have Impact VII in my "media pc" and I plan making removable rack, which I can pull out from the rear. It should mount it all, one or two SSD, sfx power, itx-mobo and gpu.


Would love to see you do that! The AIR540 has tons of room in the rear and especially if not using the 5.25 bay cage and SSD cage and remove them, then it really is bare back there. The impact's are so small I think you could totally make it fit.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ket-teK*
> 
> Would love to see you do that! The AIR540 has tons of room in the rear and especially if not using the 5.25 bay cage and SSD cage and remove them, then it really is bare back there. The impact's are so small I think you could totally make it fit.


Basically this sledge would be mounted above PSU and it would be as large as I can fit to enter when I cut honeycomp mesh from the rear.

I do plan indeed removing SSD cage and most likey 5.25" cage. SSD can be just moved under 5.25" slots.

I will be leaving to Germany tomorrow for couple of weeks but I'll sketch something up when I return.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Nearly every OEM machine I've ever opened with an mATX case has it vertical. I also have two OEM Acer/HP cases that put them on their side edge. Here is a pic of an HP machine with it vertically:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard anything bad about mounting them in different orientations, but moving it while it is running or dropping it can be very harmful.


but but.. they want your computer to die so you can get a new one. it's a conspiracy


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> but but.. they want your computer to die so you can get a new one. it's a conspiracy


HP likes to live on the edge!

On another note, I got the rest of my extensions in and my filter kit. I'm only using the filters where I have air coming in or open spots, the front filter had to stay with the original because the DEMCiflex one is a little too flexible and hits the fans. This build is as done as its going to get, although I the GTX 970 will be swapped out for Pascal when it comes out. I'm enjoying the silver/purple theme a lot, don't think I've ever seen a build with these colors specifically.

Also, I swapped out the stock Corsair H105 fans for a pair of the Fractal Venturi ones, what a massive difference. The temps are the same and the fans are so quiet I can't even tell they are running.


----------



## CoreROGz87

[Build Log] Project Unknown Cube


----------



## ssgtnubb

That is crazy nice there CoreROGz87!


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreROGz87*
> 
> [Build Log] Project Unknown Cube


One of THE best 540s I've ever seen! That color scheme and that front grill with fans, wow! It's so awesome I don't even care that I quoted all the pics again,lol.


----------



## Ket-teK

^^^ I do love this scheme as well. I was reading through that build thread the other day, it is very nicely done.


----------



## superkyle1721

Hey guys I need some help with the fans. I have quite the odd setup but bare with me and hopefully someone can help me out here.

Currently I have an h100i gtx in push pull. One half of the radiator is using a push pull configuration using noctura nf-f12 fans while the other half is a push pull stock sp120l. On the front of the case I'm using the stock sp140l fans that ship with the case and the exhaust fan is a noctura a14. Now with that said I'm looking for the best way to control each fan. I'm using a Maximus viii hero motherboard and would like to know if I should put both from fans on a splitter and power them together while the exhaust fan uses its own header. I'm pretty sure that would be optimal there. The real question involves should I use the corsair 100i gtx for fan control at all? I could use the 2 CPU pins and split the two f12 fans on one and the sp120l on another while not using the corsair pin connector at all. Or I could use the corsair connector and run spitters on each so I would be running all 4 fans from the corsair link output. I really have no idea which would be better. Anyone have any advice on this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Hey guys I need some help with the fans. I have quite the odd setup but bare with me and hopefully someone can help me out here.
> 
> Currently I have an h100i gtx in push pull. One half of the radiator is using a push pull configuration using noctura nf-f12 fans while the other half is a push pull stock sp120l. On the front of the case I'm using the stock sp140l fans that ship with the case and the exhaust fan is a noctura a14. Now with that said I'm looking for the best way to control each fan. I'm using a Maximus viii hero motherboard and would like to know if I should put both from fans on a splitter and power them together while the exhaust fan uses its own header. I'm pretty sure that would be optimal there. The real question involves should I use the corsair 100i gtx for fan control at all? I could use the 2 CPU pins and split the two f12 fans on one and the sp120l on another while not using the corsair pin connector at all. Or I could use the corsair connector and run spitters on each so I would be running all 4 fans from the corsair link output. I really have no idea which would be better. Anyone have any advice on this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would suggest avoiding corsairs program/setup entirely and use something like this: http://www.performance-pcs.com/modmytoys-4-pin-power-distribution-pcb-4-x-3-pin-4-x-2-pin-block.html#!prettyPhoto

Assuming you're okay with the noise they make, It'll just put the fans all at 100%...

If the noise your fans make annoys you then ignore this post.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Hey guys I need some help with the fans. I have quite the odd setup but bare with me and hopefully someone can help me out here.
> 
> Currently I have an h100i gtx in push pull. One half of the radiator is using a push pull configuration using noctura nf-f12 fans while the other half is a push pull stock sp120l. On the front of the case I'm using the stock sp140l fans that ship with the case and the exhaust fan is a noctura a14. Now with that said I'm looking for the best way to control each fan. I'm using a Maximus viii hero motherboard and would like to know if I should put both from fans on a splitter and power them together while the exhaust fan uses its own header. I'm pretty sure that would be optimal there. The real question involves should I use the corsair 100i gtx for fan control at all? I could use the 2 CPU pins and split the two f12 fans on one and the sp120l on another while not using the corsair pin connector at all. Or I could use the corsair connector and run spitters on each so I would be running all 4 fans from the corsair link output. I really have no idea which would be better. Anyone have any advice on this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest avoiding corsairs program/setup entirely and use something like this: http://www.performance-pcs.com/modmytoys-4-pin-power-distribution-pcb-4-x-3-pin-4-x-2-pin-block.html#!prettyPhoto
> 
> Assuming you're okay with the noise they make, It'll just put the fans all at 100%...
> 
> If the noise your fans make annoys you then ignore this post.
Click to expand...

I appreciate the response but yes I have it connected to my tv in my living room so fans at 100% would be out of the question. As far as the fan connected you showed it is only 3 pin so wouldn't allow for any PWM control of the fans which would only allow for 100% so I really appreciated the response but since the fan control on the Maximus viii hero is so easy to use I would like to use the motherboard pin outs and set my own custom fan curve for each.

I just don't know if I should use the h100igtx fan output at all or just leave it blank and use only the motherboard. (If that's even an option)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I appreciate the response but yes I have it connected to my tv in my living room so fans at 100% would be out of the question. As far as the fan connected you showed it is only 3 pin so wouldn't allow for any PWM control of the fans which would only allow for 100% so I really appreciated the response but since the fan control on the Maximus viii hero is so easy to use I would like to use the motherboard pin outs and set my own custom fan curve for each.
> 
> I just don't know if I should use the h100igtx fan output at all or just leave it blank and use only the motherboard. (If that's even an option)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd suggest on board, but don't put two fans on one slot, you'd be better off with a fan controller that that point
kinda strange for the fans to be so bothersome when they're that far away


----------



## inedenimadam

Last call before all of these pieces hit the trash can. Free, you pay shipping.

Edit: All called for.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 
> 
> Last call before all of these pieces hit the trash can. Free, you pay shipping.


Shot you a PM.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> I'd suggest on board, but don't put two fans on one slot, you'd be better off with a fan controller that that point
> kinda strange for the fans to be so bothersome when they're that far away


The stock fans for the h100i are insanely loud. The rest not so much but since I spent all my budget on 2 989 TIs I'm slowly adding good fans I can afford them. Hence the mismatch.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> The stock fans for the h100i are insanely loud. The rest not so much but since I spent all my budget on 2 989 TIs I'm slowly adding good fans I can afford them. Hence the mismatch.


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, for some reason I was thinking the fans off the case, yeah those are loud lol.
I was also thinking of the 120mm fans included on the 240air.... no the 140mm ones on the 540 air, at least I think the 540 came with 140mms, I forget...

Is there any reason why you use both fans (noctua and corsair) for the radiator?
doing a push/pull config rarely ever gets more than 3C difference, and that's assuming all 4 fans are the same
I wouldn't even think the corsair fans would be helping the air flow with your setup.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, for some reason I was thinking the fans off the case, yeah those are loud lol.
> I was also thinking of the 120mm fans included on the 240air.... no the 140mm ones on the 540 air, at least I think the 540 came with 140mms, I forget...
> 
> Is there any reason why you use both fans (noctua and corsair) for the radiator?
> doing a push/pull config rarely ever gets more than 3C difference, and that's assuming all 4 fans are the same
> I wouldn't even think the corsair fans would be helping the air flow with your setup.


Long story short in using a push pull method bc when I was playing around I found it dropped temps by 5-7 degrees. Mainly that's bc I've installed a micro filter since the top and front is acting as an intake. I plan to run 4 noctura f12 fans as push pull then one a14 noctura exhausts and 3 120mm af120 red led fans as the intake in the front. Should have everything shortly but wanted to sort out my fan situations now. I ended up going all fans to the motherboard and it's working much much better now.


----------



## Ket-teK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Hey guys I need some help with the fans. I have quite the odd setup but bare with me and hopefully someone can help me out here.
> 
> Currently I have an h100i gtx in push pull. One half of the radiator is using a push pull configuration using noctura nf-f12 fans while the other half is a push pull stock sp120l. On the front of the case I'm using the stock sp140l fans that ship with the case and the exhaust fan is a noctura a14. Now with that said I'm looking for the best way to control each fan. I'm using a Maximus viii hero motherboard and would like to know if I should put both from fans on a splitter and power them together while the exhaust fan uses its own header. I'm pretty sure that would be optimal there. The real question involves should I use the corsair 100i gtx for fan control at all? I could use the 2 CPU pins and split the two f12 fans on one and the sp120l on another while not using the corsair pin connector at all. Or I could use the corsair connector and run spitters on each so I would be running all 4 fans from the corsair link output. I really have no idea which would be better. Anyone have any advice on this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My suggestion would be the following,

CPU_1 = Pump Speed Connector
CPU_2 = molex powered 4 pwm splitter and feed all 4 push/pull fans from it, (the pwm splitters only use one fans sense signal back to the mobo)
CHA_1 = Rear Exhaust
CHA_2 = Front Fan
CHA_3 = Front Fan 2

(But you say you don't have x3 CHA fan channels on that board? If not you can run x2 fans on one header, but I would never do more than 2 off 1 mobo header.)

The other option for the fronts is to just wire them to molex and either do it 5v or 7v (5+12) this spins them slower and quieter but have no control, depending on your general temps can be ok, and cost nothing in parts to do.

Those stock fans on the H100's are super loud, the other corsair fans are a good bit quieter, but I would be mixing fan models/specs in a push/pull, defiantly just get two more Noctua's when your able to if keeping the push/pull.

Pics?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ket-teK*
> 
> My suggestion would be the following,
> 
> CPU_1 = Pump Speed Connector
> CPU_2 = molex powered 4 pwm splitter and feed all 4 push/pull fans from it, (the pwm splitters only use one fans sense signal back to the mobo)
> CHA_1 = Rear Exhaust
> CHA_2 = Front Fan
> CHA_3 = Front Fan 2
> 
> (But you say you don't have x3 CHA fan channels on that board? If not you can run x2 fans on one header, but I would never do more than 2 off 1 mobo header.)
> 
> The other option for the fronts is to just wire them to molex and either do it 5v or 7v (5+12) this spins them slower and quieter but have no control, depending on your general temps can be ok, and cost nothing in parts to do.
> 
> Those stock fans on the H100's are super loud, the other corsair fans are a good bit quieter, but I would be mixing fan models/specs in a push/pull, defiantly just get two more Noctua's when your able to if keeping the push/pull.
> 
> Pics?


Thank you very much for the detailed reply. I will post pictures tomorrow as I have it apart right now doing a little tidying up.

Currently I have the pump speed cable connected to the pump pin on the Maximus hero viii board. The CPU one pin out are the stock h100i gtx fans and CPU 2 are the noctura fans. So far this seems like it should work pretty good since all 4 fans will be controlled together through the CPU fan curve. I do however like the idea of powering them using a molex adaptor. That way the pwm signal from on is returned to the board while all 4 are being powered together through the PSU taking the load off the pins. I will have to look into that since I've never used a molex splitter for a fan before.


----------



## Ket-teK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> That way the pwm signal from on is returned to the board while all 4 are being powered together through the PSU taking the load off the pins. I will have to look into that since I've never used a molex splitter for a fan before.


Here you go something like these:


----------



## Ket-teK

Here's a quick pic of a Z10PE-D8 jammed into an Air540, the ram slot is against the fans as you can see in the second pic, and so no hope of running a 360 Rad on the front unless sandwiching them on the case with rad inside and fans outside, which I may end up doing since this case will also be rackmounted and the other 3 sides of the case are behind the wall.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ket-teK*
> 
> Here you go something like these:


I actually have both of those in my box of fan cables. Weird. The one with the block came from a Phanteks case I think? Can't remember.


----------



## v1ral

Question for people that put thier front fans behind the front grill e.g case grill-fans-case-radiator.
What type of filters are you using?


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 
> 
> Last call before all of these pieces hit the trash can. Free, you pay shipping.


Pm also


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 
> 
> Last call before all of these pieces hit the trash can. Free, you pay shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> Pm also
Click to expand...

Sorry, I forgot to update. Its all called for and all going to the same guy. I will go back and edit my post.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Sorry, I forgot to update. Its all called for and all going to the same guy. I will go back and edit my post.


Okay, thanks for instant reply


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I actually have both of those in my box of fan cables. Weird. The one with the block came from a Phanteks case I think? Can't remember.


Let us know if that 4way splitter with molex works. I run 4x 120mm noctua industrials without extra power from cpu fan pin. Y splitter with 2x y splitters. No problems. Fan header is rated 1A and 12W. Fans go with 12V and 0.1A so I use 40% of maximum capasity so I do feel quote safe here.


----------



## superkyle1721

Here you guys go here are the Pics I promised. Don't hate on it to bad I know I need to replace the fans as discussed above. It's a work in progress.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Let us know if that 4way splitter with molex works. I run 4x 120mm noctua industrials without extra power from cpu fan pin. Y splitter with 2x y splitters. No problems. Fan header is rated 1A and 12W. Fans go with 12V and 0.1A so I use 40% of maximum capasity so I do feel quote safe here.


Oh I know it works, I'm not the guy that was needing it though. Just thought it was funny that I had the exact items that were pictured.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Let us know if that 4way splitter with molex works. I run 4x 120mm noctua industrials without extra power from cpu fan pin. Y splitter with 2x y splitters. No problems. Fan header is rated 1A and 12W. Fans go with 12V and 0.1A so I use 40% of maximum capasity so I do feel quote safe here.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I know it works, I'm not the guy that was needing it though. Just thought it was funny that I had the exact items that were pictured.
Click to expand...

Yup I'm the one that needed them and I plan to order then at the same time I order two more f12 fans.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Yup I'm the one that needed them and I plan to order then at the same time I order two more f12 fans.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am not a fan of those F12's at all, I have two and they're both dead. Neither lasted longer than a few weeks. I got some Fractal Venturi fans for my H105 a few days ago, man these are nice and quiet and still move enough air for my 6700k at 4.7ghz. I had been using a pair of GT AP-45's at 7V and these are definitely quieter.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Yup I'm the one that needed them and I plan to order then at the same time I order two more f12 fans.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a fan of those F12's at all, I have two and they're both dead. Neither lasted longer than a few weeks. I got some Fractal Venturi fans for my H105 a few days ago, man these are nice and quiet and still move enough air for my 6700k at 4.7ghz. I had been using a pair of GT AP-45's at 7V and these are definitely quieter.
Click to expand...

Man that's shocking. I can honestly say I have never had a single issue from any noctura fan I have ever bought. They have earned my loyalty. They are possibly the ugliest fan out but they work and are great quality so I deal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Man that's shocking. I can honestly say I have never had a single issue from any noctura fan I have ever bought. They have earned my loyalty. They are possibly the ugliest fan out but they work and are great quality so I deal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've never been impressed by them, honestly to me it seems more like a forum recommendation thing than anything else. People just buy what others recommend, I've tested dozens and dozens of different fans for myself because I have have a certain sound profile I like and I'm willing to try different ones until I get there. I bought two AF12 and two AF14 a while back and only one of the AF14's still works, nothing was particularly outstanding about them besides the price and rate of failure (also they have obnoxious PWM ticking, I can't stand them anyway so I could care less if they work).


----------



## kiario

A tip for you. Attach a alu mesh screen as used for car body repairs to the front cover instead of using the magnetic dust guard that comes with the case. Much better air flow and decent dust filter.


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiario*
> 
> A tip for you. Attach a alu mesh screen as used for car body repairs to the front cover instead of using the magnetic dust guard that comes with the case. Much better air flow and decent dust filter.


Did it come with that size or did you have to do some cutting?


----------



## kiario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> Did it come with that size or did you have to do some cutting?


Had to use scissors, yes.


----------



## SocksWthSandals

Does anyone have any good suggestions on how to mount cathodes in the case(other than the sticky velcro? One on top and on bottom. I attempted to use some super glue with no success. I was thinking maybe hot glue or gorilla glue may be better?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SocksWthSandals*
> 
> Does anyone have any good suggestions on how to mount cathodes in the case(other than the sticky velcro? One on top and on bottom. I attempted to use some super glue with no success. I was thinking maybe hot glue or gorilla glue may be better?


I like the 3M double sides pads, they come in little squares and scrape right off if you want to remove them. I've used them on both cathodes and LED strips.


----------



## SocksWthSandals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I like the 3M double sides pads, they come in little squares and scrape right off if you want to remove them. I've used them on both cathodes and LED strips.


Are they pretty strong?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SocksWthSandals*
> 
> Are they pretty strong?


Yeah, the kind of cathodes I had were 12" and had the square ends so I just put one pad on each end and it stayed up for years with no issue. Not sure which kind you're using but its something to consider. I just liked them because they can be removed a lot easier than most glues.


----------



## SocksWthSandals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Yeah, the kind of cathodes I had were 12" and had the square ends so I just put one pad on each end and it stayed up for years with no issue. Not sure which kind you're using but its something to consider. I just liked them because they can be removed a lot easier than most glues.


I was just using some cheap Logysis ones.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SocksWthSandals*
> 
> I was just using some cheap Logysis ones.


Yeah same basic things I had. Well, you could give it a try, you can get a little pack of them at nearly any store for a couple dollars. They come off with only moderate difficulty, basically just peel the foam off and then clean the glue residue off with something.


----------



## SocksWthSandals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Yeah same basic things I had. Well, you could give it a try, you can get a little pack of them at nearly any store for a couple dollars. They come off with only moderate difficulty, basically just peel the foam off and then clean the glue residue off with something.


Thanks buddy! Ill give that a shot tonight.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SocksWthSandals*
> 
> Thanks buddy! Ill give that a shot tonight.


Post some pics, I love me a case with good lighting.


----------



## Ket-teK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SocksWthSandals*
> 
> Does anyone have any good suggestions on how to mount cathodes in the case(other than the sticky velcro? One on top and on bottom. I attempted to use some super glue with no success. I was thinking maybe hot glue or gorilla glue may be better?


Years ago when I was using lots of cathodes I always used dabs of clear silicone, it needs to dry over night so you need to tape them into place while it dries, but I never had one fall off, yet you can still pry them off and then scrape off the left over silicon easily.

Like the other poster mentioned 3m double stick works well. Two tips with that, is use REAL 3m product, not some other random brand. And 3M makes like 1000 different type/models of doublestick, different thicknesses, heat/cold ranges, water resistance, and materials (stretchy, foam core, rubbery, super sticky, not so sticky etc.. so look around) and then when applying clean both surfaces with alcohol, and the biggest tip I've found is to heat the double stick with a hair dryer or low power heatgun before sticking and then stick immediately. and it should never come off until you are ready.


----------



## SocksWthSandals

Man this was not easy Haha. I used some double sided extreme strength scotch tape (that's all I could find at Lowe's) and it works pretty great! Had to unstick them and move them back because the door wouldn't stay. So that was annoying. Looks solid! Not as cool as when I had blue led fans but it still can light up blue and that's what counts! Only thing that sucks is if I want to change one of those hard drive I have to take off the cathode and re stick it.


----------



## superkyle1721

Looking at getting 3 12cm fans to use as front intake. Any suggestions? Right now I'm debating between the af120 high performance (bc I like the rings haha) or the cougar cfd12hbr red led fans bc they seem to be the best led fan on the market as far as flow to noise ratio.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Looking at getting 3 12cm fans to use as front intake. Any suggestions? Right now I'm debating between the af120 high performance (bc I like the rings haha) or the cougar cfd12hbr red led fans bc they seem to be the best led fan on the market as far as flow to noise ratio.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have nf-f12 2k ippc pwm slaved(using 8-way PWM splitter) to the CPU fan(TY-143). Quiet till 1300 rpm then loud at full speed. in normal usage, it doesn't get loud. benchmarking is a different story.

0:45 is when I started cinebench.




Also, I had 3 silent wings2 PWM 120mm that I gave to my in-law since the sp120 was loud as a case fan. Silent wings 2 prioritize silence before performance.

If you're looking for LED fans, there's the riing fans. They seem to have good reviews in Amazon. They have different colors too.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VRKVGUA/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Looking at getting 3 12cm fans to use as front intake. Any suggestions? Right now I'm debating between the af120 high performance (bc I like the rings haha) or the cougar cfd12hbr red led fans bc they seem to be the best led fan on the market as far as flow to noise ratio.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I have nf-f12 2k ippc pwm slaved(using 8-way PWM splitter) to the CPU fan(TY-143). Quiet till 1300 rpm then loud at full speed. in normal usage, it doesn't get loud. benchmarking is a different story.
> 
> 0:45 is when I started cinebench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I had 3 silent wings2 PWM 120mm that I gave to my in-law since the sp120 was loud as a case fan. Silent wings 2 prioritize silence before performance.
> 
> If you're looking for LED fans, there's the riing fans. They seem to have good reviews in Amazon. They have different colors too.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VRKVGUA/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
Click to expand...

I'm using 4 nf-f12 fans as a push pull intake on my radiator. I'm also using an nf-a14 as my exhaust. Since I'm running my h100i and my two gigabyte 980ti xtremes using red led to match my Maximus viii hero color scheme I figured I would get red led fans to go with some red led strips and make it look as sexy as possible. I would prefer to use a 4 pin pwm red led fan with around 60cfm and lowest noise ratio possible. As it seems pwm led fans with low noise high flow and decent build quality seem hard to find.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I'm using 4 nf-f12 fans as a push pull intake on my radiator. I'm also using an nf-a14 as my exhaust. Since I'm running my h100i and my two gigabyte 980ti xtremes using red led to match my Maximus viii hero color scheme I figured I would get red led fans to go with some red led strips and make it look as sexy as possible. I would prefer to use a 4 pin pwm red led fan with around 60cfm and lowest noise ratio possible. As it seems pwm led fans with low noise high flow and decent build quality seem hard to find.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes, PWM led fans are hard to find. That's why I ended up just getting Black fans, except for TY143 but the purple lights mask/blend the different shades of black and red. It also masks the dust . lol!


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I'm using 4 nf-f12 fans as a push pull intake on my radiator. I'm also using an nf-a14 as my exhaust. Since I'm running my h100i and my two gigabyte 980ti xtremes using red led to match my Maximus viii hero color scheme I figured I would get red led fans to go with some red led strips and make it look as sexy as possible. I would prefer to use a 4 pin pwm red led fan with around 60cfm and lowest noise ratio possible. As it seems pwm led fans with low noise high flow and decent build quality seem hard to find.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> yes, PWM led fans are hard to find. That's why I ended up just getting Black fans, except for TY143 but the purple lights mask/blend the different shades of black and red. It also masks the dust . lol!
Click to expand...

I guess I don't "need" led fans but I just spent $60 on the nzxt hue plus kit and would love to have a nice set of red led fans lighting the front grill to make everything match. Cal it the ocd in me lol. The problem arises when I want it to be speed controllable on the fly though the motherboard so I would like it to be pwm and since I have two very thick 980tis airflow is a must or the top GPU becomes nice and toasty









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I'm using 4 nf-f12 fans as a push pull intake on my radiator. I'm also using an nf-a14 as my exhaust. Since I'm running my h100i and my two gigabyte 980ti xtremes using red led to match my Maximus viii hero color scheme I figured I would get red led fans to go with some red led strips and make it look as sexy as possible. I would prefer to use a 4 pin pwm red led fan with around 60cfm and lowest noise ratio possible. As it seems pwm led fans with low noise high flow and decent build quality seem hard to find.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> yes, PWM led fans are hard to find. That's why I ended up just getting Black fans, except for TY143 but the purple lights mask/blend the different shades of black and red. It also masks the dust . lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I don't "need" led fans but I just spent $60 on the nzxt hue plus kit and would love to have a nice set of red led fans lighting the front grill to make everything match. Cal it the ocd in me lol. The problem arises when I want it to be speed controllable on the fly though the motherboard so I would like it to be pwm and since I have two very thick 980tis airflow is a must or the top GPU becomes nice and toasty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

A quick search on newegg found these:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103190

I don't know anything about them but they got decent reviews.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> A quick search on newegg found these:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103190
> 
> I don't know anything about them but they got decent reviews.


Thanks that is crazy amount of airflow too. Noise it up there though. Maybe with the LNA it would be tolerable.

I did find these and as of right now they are my front runner but I have never heard anything about the brand so a bit skeptical.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA85V3KW5463&FM=1


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> A quick search on newegg found these:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103190
> 
> I don't know anything about them but they got decent reviews.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks that is crazy amount of airflow too. Noise it up there though. Maybe with the LNA it would be tolerable.
> 
> I did find these and as of right now they are my front runner but I have never heard anything about the brand so a bit skeptical.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA85V3KW5463&FM=1
Click to expand...

Wow, crazy, someone in another forum just posted about those, might want to ask them.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1538271/thermaltake-core-x-case-owners-club-x1-x2-x9-x9-snow-ed/2580#post_24961274


----------



## Interstate

Just wanted to share an update to an old build of mine. Thought I'd try something new, unless someone in the 1,000+ pages has already done it. I changed the orientation of the motherboard to be horizontal. Kept it full ATX. Sorry for the bad picture quality, all I had on me at the time was my cell phone. I'll try to take better ones once my camera comes in.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Thanks that is crazy amount of airflow too. Noise it up there though. Maybe with the LNA it would be tolerable.
> 
> I did find these and as of right now they are my front runner but I have never heard anything about the brand so a bit skeptical.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA85V3KW5463&FM=1


i've owned many enermax fans over the years and absolutely loved them. had 3 vegas fans and they not only looked great but were quiet and performed great too.

also owned a jetflo. owned one, but its bearing was extremely loud and annoying.


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Interstate*
> 
> Just wanted to share an update to an old build of mine. Thought I'd try something new, unless someone in the 1,000+ pages has already done it. I changed the orientation of the motherboard to be horizontal. Kept it full ATX. Sorry for the bad picture quality, all I had on me at the time was my cell phone. I'll try to take better ones once my camera comes in.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thats a really sweet mode, got a build log? Hopefully Corsair sees this and starts working on a V2 540, preferably with faux brushed panels also.


----------



## superkyle1721

One last question. So while running my sli (twin xtreme 980tis) the top GPU is significantly hotter. I know this usually is normal but I'm looking at around 15 degrees difference and thermal throttle of the top GPU. I'm using the top and front fans as intakes. While I am replacing the stock 140 fans in the front with 3 120mm fans which will give around a 60 cfm boost I'm wondering if switching the top push pull 4 120mm fans on my radiator to exhaust would help with lowering GPU temps. This was originally how I would have set it up but others have said that using it as intake is better. Anyone have any suggestion on this? Trying to gauge others opinion before I rip it worst again to test myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> One last question. So while running my sli (twin xtreme 980tis) the top GPU is significantly hotter. I know this usually is normal but I'm looking at around 15 degrees difference and thermal throttle of the top GPU. I'm using the top and front fans as intakes. While I am replacing the stock 140 fans in the front with 3 120mm fans which will give around a 60 cfm boost I'm wondering if switching the top push pull 4 120mm fans on my radiator to exhaust would help with lowering GPU temps. This was originally how I would have set it up but others have said that using it as intake is better. Anyone have any suggestion on this? Trying to gauge others opinion before I rip it worst again to test myself.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you provide pictures of how you have your fans and GPUS setup?

Also, do you use your build with or without your side panel?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Can you provide pictures of how you have your fans and GPUS setup?
> 
> Also, do you use your build with or without your side panel?


If you look on the previous page I have a picture of my setup. There seems to be a decent amount of space between the GPUs despite the thickness. I expect a slight rise in temps on the top GPU but not this high. For reference the from fans and the 4 top fans are intake while the rear is exhaust.


----------



## Skye12977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> If you look on the previous page I have a picture of my setup. There seems to be a decent amount of space between the GPUs despite the thickness. I expect a slight rise in temps on the top GPU but not this high. For reference the from fans and the 4 top fans are intake while the rear is exhaust.



Do you always have your side panel off?
If not then you'd really want to swap your CPU cooler fans to exhaust.

With your CPU fans your technically blowing warmer air down towards your GPUs, but I can't really say if the fans are strong enough to force the warm air to the GPUs.

The front fans to 3x 120mm fans would definitely help you out (mainly just having the two 120mm fans on the lower 120mm slots).
Move your power wire for your bottom GPU away from where those two cards come together as well, route it through the same as you have for your top GPU. Won't make a big difference though, but it is blocking flow.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skye12977*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> If you look on the previous page I have a picture of my setup. There seems to be a decent amount of space between the GPUs despite the thickness. I expect a slight rise in temps on the top GPU but not this high. For reference the from fans and the 4 top fans are intake while the rear is exhaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you always have your side panel off?
> If not then you'd really want to swap your CPU cooler fans to exhaust.
> 
> With your CPU fans your technically blowing warmer air down towards your GPUs, but I can't really say if the fans are strong enough to force the warm air to the GPUs.
> 
> The front fans to 3x 120mm fans would definitely help you out (mainly just having the two 120mm fans on the lower 120mm slots).
> Move your power wire for your bottom GPU away from where those two cards come together as well, route it through the same as you have for your top GPU. Won't make a big difference though, but it is blocking flow.
Click to expand...

I do not run it without the side panel. My golden retriever would have it covered in hair within minutes haha.

I took the time and swapped the fans around and cleaned up the wiring my temp difference still exist however the top GPU is now running at 75 max which is much better than 85 and throttling. I can deal with the difference if it doesn't dampen performance. Thanks for your help. Now just need to wait for the new fans to arrive and hopefully I'll be good to go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BranField

Does anyone know where i can get a replacement white 5.25 bay cover from. I would get it from corsair however the unit costs £2.50 and shipping is 3-4X that so it would end up costing me about £10 for a drive bay cover.


----------



## Braddock

Fist try to get through the groundplate!


----------



## Ket-teK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> One last question. So while running my sli (twin xtreme 980tis) the top GPU is significantly hotter. I know this usually is normal but I'm looking at around 15 degrees difference and thermal throttle of the top GPU. I'm using the top and front fans as intakes. While I am replacing the stock 140 fans in the front with 3 120mm fans which will give around a 60 cfm boost I'm wondering if switching the top push pull 4 120mm fans on my radiator to exhaust would help with lowering GPU temps. This was originally how I would have set it up but others have said that using it as intake is better. Anyone have any suggestion on this? Trying to gauge others opinion before I rip it worst again to test myself.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best to use natural heat convection to your advantage, heat rises, it's more natural to bring air in the from the front and send it out the top.

Though of course you'll be exhausting the case air through the radiator then, it may or may not make much difference in cpu temps depending on how hot your particular cpu runs, and how well the cooler is working. But with push/pull you should get a little extra umph out of it.

The Air540 works best with Positive air pressure, as well as positive is better at helping the interior stay cleaner of dust as well if you have cats/dogs around the pc.

So to stay positive you need more total air coming in the going out.

I tried different directions on my setup with 3x 780ti reference coolers, and of course the top card is always a good bit hotter no matter what, but here what I found.

Changing the top radiator fans between intake to exhaust made minimal impact on the cpu temps (h100i, i7-4930k). Going from dual 140 front intake to triple 120 intake made a small but noticeable improvement on the gpu's. And then when I cut out the bottom 3.5" hdd trays and put 2 140 intake fans there the gpus got even better. So I'm running 3x 120 and 2x 140 intakes, then 2x 120 and 1x 140 exhaust and it's the best I've had in it, minimal dust and even with 3 cats in the house I've no issues with cat hair inside the case.

Adding the 2 bottom intake 140's made the most difference on the GPU temps. But with three GPU's it really just needs to be liquid cooled regardless, but they do stay well out side of the danger zone now. (They would have been on water last year if FrozenCPU han't screwed me over in their shut down 2 days after I ordered, it took 5 months to get my money back from the bank and I never reordered and of the parts from anywhere)


----------



## Ket-teK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Interstate*
> 
> Just wanted to share an update to an old build of mine. Thought I'd try something new,


Oh man, this is a cool concept, I really like where your going with that idea!


----------



## superkyle1721

Thanks for the reply. I agree with having the top as exhaust. I only ran it as intake previously to ensure the case is positive pressure. Now however I have purchased a complete filter kit for the case so dust getting inside the case is really a non issue anymore.

http://www.demcifilter.com/p0431/Corsair-Air-540-Dust-Filter-Kit.aspx

Swapping to the rad to exhaust did help my gpu temps a good bit so Im going to keep it that way. Ive ordered 3 120mm fans to replace the stock 140mm fans which according to stats should increase the overall intake air by around 90cfm. Initially I planned to do the bottom intake mod as it seemed like it would be fairly simple however There really is not another good spot to mount my 2 HDD drives and I need the 4 TB of space of all of my media and what not.

Ill update my temps when the new fans arrive


----------



## BabylonDown

Anyone know if an XSPC D5 170 Photon will fit above the PSU in this case?

Also, will an RX360 fit up front with fans outside, and a basic 240 rad up top with ports facing front?


----------



## Gup133

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> Also, will an RX360 fit up front with fans outside, and a basic 240 rad up top with ports facing front?


for sure it will...I'm using 2 RX (one 360 and one 240), even with fans inside (it fits perfectly with my gtx780 jetstream).


----------



## BabylonDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gup133*
> 
> for sure it will...I'm using 2 RX (one 360 and one 240), even with fans inside (it fits perfectly with my gtx780 jetstream).


\

Ive seen pictures of thicker front rads in what looks like interference to the top rad. Do you have a picture of your setup?


----------



## rck1984

Guys,

I ordered a 360 radiator for the front of my Carbide 540 and i'm planning to put the fans on the outside of the front. Now i'm wondering if i'll still be able to fit the front mesh on it as well? I believe i have seen people mount there fans outside and still be able to put the mesh on but somehow i'm not fully certain.

Anyone with fans mounted on outside?


----------



## CoreROGz87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> I ordered a 360 radiator for the front of my Carbide 540 and i'm planning to put the fans on the outside of the front. Now i'm wondering if i'll still be able to fit the front mesh on it as well? I believe i have seen people mount there fans outside and still be able to put the mesh on but somehow i'm not fully certain.
> 
> Anyone with fans mounted on outside?


you should be fine I mounted an the front NP.


----------



## Ket-teK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> I ordered a 360 radiator for the front of my Carbide 540 and i'm planning to put the fans on the outside of the front. Now i'm wondering if i'll still be able to fit the front mesh on it as well? I believe i have seen people mount there fans outside and still be able to put the mesh on but somehow i'm not fully certain.
> 
> Anyone with fans mounted on outside?


They fit in there no problem and there is still nice clearance to the backside of the mesh cover.

I have a 540 on the table still and had some h100i 120 fans laying around so here's some pics, hope they help.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ket-teK*
> 
> They fit in there no problem and there is still nice clearance to the backside of the mesh cover.
> 
> I have a 540 on the table still and had some h100i 120 fans laying around so here's some pics, hope they help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome, much appreciated


----------



## kiario

Anyone managed to make a hole in the transparent side plate for a fan istallation?


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ket-teK*
> 
> They fit in there no problem and there is still nice clearance to the backside of the mesh cover.
> 
> I have a 540 on the table still and had some h100i 120 fans laying around so here's some pics, hope they help.


Do you by any chance have filters laying around to check clearances?
I was looking for info on things on this subject, and it does have a pretty good amount of clearance for putting filters up front.


----------



## Gup133

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BabylonDown*
> 
> \
> 
> Ive seen pictures of thicker front rads in what looks like interference to the top rad. Do you have a picture of your setup?


I will search for some pictures (now I'm changing my system) but you won't have any problem in order to fit them.
The only issue could depend by your video card lenght. With my gtx 780ti jetstream I didn't have anyproblem.


----------



## kiario

Installed a side panel fan, 4 degrees lower gpu temps. 71 before 75. MSI light. 980TI.
Still, I am nt really satisfied with the airflow in this case. Only two front fans which don't manage to stirr the air further in the chassis where the gpu is.


----------



## rodaduck

ITS BETTER TO RUN 3 120 UP FRONT , YOU WILL GET MORE COVER , 140 ON THE TOP AND 140 IN THE BACK AND MOUNTING FANS ON THE BOTTOM WILL HELP , I RAN A 4790K AND 2 TITAN BLACKS AND IT DID OK AND THEY RUN HOT ..FOR ME THE CASE IS NOT ABOUT THE AIR FLOW MANY CASES HAVE THAT AND IF THEY DONT NOTHING A SAW WILL NOT ADD ITS THE OTHER SIDE I SEEN THE POTENTIAL WITH BEING ABLE TO MAKE BOTH SIDES CUSTOM AND NOT JUST STUFF WIRES OVER THERE WAS THE APPEAL FOR ME ..I HAVE 2 OF THESE CASES ONE IM USING WHILE IM FINISHING BUILD THE OTHER JUST TOOK ONE THE LAST BLACK OUT TO PUT WATER BLOCK ON ..SOMETHING ELSE THAT HELPED WHEN I WAS RUNNING FULL BORE AIR COOL WAS I TOOK AND MADE A SMALL BRACKET AND PUT ON BACK SIDE OF DOOR SO IT ACTED LIKE A WING WINDOW THAT HELPED WITH FLOW ..AND DOSENT SEEM LIKE YOUR TEMPS ARE THAT BAD RUNNING AIR COOLED .. THERE IS ALOT OF POSSIBILITY WITH THIS CASE JUST DEPENDS ON WHAT YOU WANT TO DO . 

IM CLOSE TO BEING DONE BUT AS YOU CAN SEE THERE ARE MANY WAYS TO USE THIS CASE !

AND TO ANYONE WHO WANTS TO MAKE A STUPID COMMENT ABOUT CAPS!!! IM NOT YELLING "NOT THAT IT COULD BE DONE IN TEXT WITHOUT A VOICE" BUT I STARTED WRITING AND I TYPE LOOKING AT THE KEYBOARD AND LOOKED UP AND WAS OVER HALFWAY DONE AND SAID THE HELL WITH IT IM JUST GOING TO FINISH IN CAPS..SO I APOLOGIZE TO ALL THE SENSITIVE EYES OUT THERE AND THOSE WHO THINK IM YELLING AT THEM


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodaduck*
> 
> ITS BETTER TO RUN 3 120 UP FRONT , YOU WILL GET MORE COVER , 140 ON THE TOP AND 140 IN THE BACK AND MOUNTING FANS ON THE BOTTOM WILL HELP , I RAN A 4790K AND 2 TITAN BLACKS AND IT DID OK AND THEY RUN HOT ..FOR ME THE CASE IS NOT ABOUT THE AIR FLOW MANY CASES HAVE THAT AND IF THEY DONT NOTHING A SAW WILL NOT ADD ITS THE OTHER SIDE I SEEN THE POTENTIAL WITH BEING ABLE TO MAKE BOTH SIDES CUSTOM AND NOT JUST STUFF WIRES OVER THERE WAS THE APPEAL FOR ME ..I HAVE 2 OF THESE CASES ONE IM USING WHILE IM FINISHING BUILD THE OTHER JUST TOOK ONE THE LAST BLACK OUT TO PUT WATER BLOCK ON ..SOMETHING ELSE THAT HELPED WHEN I WAS RUNNING FULL BORE AIR COOL WAS I TOOK AND MADE A SMALL BRACKET AND PUT ON BACK SIDE OF DOOR SO IT ACTED LIKE A WING WINDOW THAT HELPED WITH FLOW ..AND DOSENT SEEM LIKE YOUR TEMPS ARE THAT BAD RUNNING AIR COOLED .. THERE IS ALOT OF POSSIBILITY WITH THIS CASE JUST DEPENDS ON WHAT YOU WANT TO DO .
> 
> IM CLOSE TO BEING DONE BUT AS YOU CAN SEE THERE ARE MANY WAYS TO USE THIS CASE !
> 
> AND TO ANYONE WHO WANTS TO MAKE A STUPID COMMENT ABOUT CAPS!!! IM NOT YELLING "NOT THAT IT COULD BE DONE IN TEXT WITHOUT A VOICE" BUT I STARTED WRITING AND I TYPE LOOKING AT THE KEYBOARD AND LOOKED UP AND WAS OVER HALFWAY DONE AND SAID THE HELL WITH IT IM JUST GOING TO FINISH IN CAPS..SO I APOLOGIZE TO ALL THE SENSITIVE EYES OUT THERE AND THOSE WHO THINK IM YELLING AT THEM


LOL ?


----------



## 7ha7a5ian

Wha... Where's the PSU going?


----------



## BrooD

Does anyone have suggestions on how to finish this vent cover? I'm thinking of cutting it in half and making a piece of metal to bridge it together so that it reaches the bottom of the fans but this was definitely an oversight. Production halts until I can figure something out.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

This is whats going on , in my Air 540,

its a bad picture i know, more updates to come soon.

Slevved cables for start.


----------



## axiumone

Here's mine.


----------



## superkyle1721

Hey guys I'm curious if anyone has attempted to install a gigabyte 980ti waterforce edition GPU into their rig. The cooling lines seem very short and before I buy one I want to be sure it will even reach the front of the case.


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Here's mine.


How much heat comes out of the 140 and cpr rad with all of those other rads in there?


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> How much heat comes out of the 140 and cpr rad with all of those other rads in there?


Not really sure what you mean. All fans are 120's. All of the rads are are in push/pull. All of the rad fans are pulling air into the case, only the single rear fan is exhaust. Through my testing, that was the ideal configuration that resulted in the lowest temps.

I'm pretty happy with the temp/noise ratio.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Here's mine.


Nice







Why don't you custom watercool those badboys though?


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you custom watercool those badboys though?


Thank you! Honestly, it's ease of use. I change components too often and it's so much easier to change them when they're stand alone rather than a part of the loop.

I've messed around with quick disconnects, but set up as is, it's still simpler.


----------



## superkyle1721

The mode for the case where people are using a dremel to cut out the HDD bracket at the base of the case to allow for 140mm intake fans. Can you instead mount 120mm fans there? I'm curious since I plan on getting two waterforce GPUs and am thinking of using the HDD locations as the mounts for the two 120mm rads. Would this be possible?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> The mode for the case where people are using a dremel to cut out the HDD bracket at the base of the case to allow for 140mm intake fans. Can you instead mount 120mm fans there? I'm curious since I plan on getting two waterforce GPUs and am thinking of using the HDD locations as the mounts for the two 120mm rads. Would this be possible?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes this has been done by someone that did triple 240 rads with 2 780ti's i think
EDIT: http://www.overclock.net/t/1402099/build-log-water-cooled-corsair-carbide-series-air-540


----------



## 742db7736

I love this case! Here's my first custom water cooling build!

Ek Coolstream PE 360 40mm rad- 3 Ek vardar f3 120mm fans in push as intake.

Ek Coolstream PE 240 40mm rad- 2 Ek vardar f3 120mm fans in push as exhaust.

1 Corsar Af 120 fan as exhaust.

Ek Supremacy Mx cpu waterblock.

Ek ddc Mx 3.1 with XSPC plexi top.

Ek-res X3 150 Reservoir.

Ek-FC7970 waterblock and Backplate.

XSPC 3/8 X 5/8 compression and angle fittings.


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contay*
> 
> Basically this sledge would be mounted above PSU and it would be as large as I can fit to enter when I cut honeycomp mesh from the rear.
> 
> I do plan indeed removing SSD cage and most likey 5.25" cage. SSD can be just moved under 5.25" slots.
> 
> I will be leaving to Germany tomorrow for couple of weeks but I'll sketch something up when I return.


I'll most likely scrap this idea and sell my second rig, as friend of mine threw in idea of multiheaded gaming rig. Many are sure familiar eith virtual machines, which will be heart of this. So, second 980ti and we are ready to go.


----------



## RUD3

sorry wrong quote


----------



## RUD3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodaduck*
> 
> ITS BETTER TO RUN 3 120 UP FRONT , YOU WILL GET MORE COVER , 140 ON THE TOP AND 140 IN THE BACK AND MOUNTING FANS ON THE BOTTOM WILL HELP , I RAN A 4790K AND 2 TITAN BLACKS AND IT DID OK AND THEY RUN HOT ..FOR ME THE CASE IS NOT ABOUT THE AIR FLOW MANY CASES HAVE THAT AND IF THEY DONT NOTHING A SAW WILL NOT ADD ITS THE OTHER SIDE I SEEN THE POTENTIAL WITH BEING ABLE TO MAKE BOTH SIDES CUSTOM AND NOT JUST STUFF WIRES OVER THERE WAS THE APPEAL FOR ME ..I HAVE 2 OF THESE CASES ONE IM USING WHILE IM FINISHING BUILD THE OTHER JUST TOOK ONE THE LAST BLACK OUT TO PUT WATER BLOCK ON ..SOMETHING ELSE THAT HELPED WHEN I WAS RUNNING FULL BORE AIR COOL WAS I TOOK AND MADE A SMALL BRACKET AND PUT ON BACK SIDE OF DOOR SO IT ACTED LIKE A WING WINDOW THAT HELPED WITH FLOW ..AND DOSENT SEEM LIKE YOUR TEMPS ARE THAT BAD RUNNING AIR COOLED .. THERE IS ALOT OF POSSIBILITY WITH THIS CASE JUST DEPENDS ON WHAT YOU WANT TO DO .
> 
> IM CLOSE TO BEING DONE BUT AS YOU CAN SEE THERE ARE MANY WAYS TO USE THIS CASE !
> 
> AND TO ANYONE WHO WANTS TO MAKE A STUPID COMMENT ABOUT CAPS!!! IM NOT YELLING "NOT THAT IT COULD BE DONE IN TEXT WITHOUT A VOICE" BUT I STARTED WRITING AND I TYPE LOOKING AT THE KEYBOARD AND LOOKED UP AND WAS OVER HALFWAY DONE AND SAID THE HELL WITH IT IM JUST GOING TO FINISH IN CAPS..SO I APOLOGIZE TO ALL THE SENSITIVE EYES OUT THERE AND THOSE WHO THINK IM YELLING AT THEM


dam what the heck did you do?no disrespect but you messed up a lovely case..........


----------



## starjammer

Guys, I just have a question. What are your thoughts with using quick disconnects that couple on the CPU block? Would you know if that might cause dangerous pressure on the CPU when attaching the QDCs?


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> Guys, I just have a question. What are your thoughts with using quick disconnects that couple on the CPU block? Would you know if that might cause dangerous pressure on the CPU when attaching the QDCs?


not if you hold it from the back or hold the qdc on the block and 1-2 more pounds of pressure for 5 sec won't hurt it that much.


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> not if you hold it from the back or hold the qdc on the block and 1-2 more pounds of pressure for 5 sec won't hurt it that much.


Thanks. I'd like to have a QDC between my CPU and GPU blocks, but it seems the only optimal spot would be on the CPU block, and I was worried about the pressure on the CPU. Your tip would help me out a lot.


----------



## rck1984

Finished re-doing my loop and adding a GPU waterblock, immensely satisfied with the result:








After several years still happy with the Carbide 540


----------



## LocoDiceGR




----------



## Daggi

Got some new LED lighting in my 540. Next up is black or acrylic cable combs. Going to take a turn with Mayhems Blitz part 2 also, it seems to be some gunk in my loop


----------



## RUD3

finished mines a week back 4.6 ghz on 6700k

nearly 1500 core clock on the 980

any suggestions to make this thing better?


----------



## Nick-F

Very stylish , love the minimal look .


----------



## Nick-F

Finally finished my Mod , Started out life as a normal black 540 , got bored , had paint , soo.........


----------



## Nick-F

sorry , for some reason these did not appear on first post


----------



## RUD3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick-F*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very stylish , love the minimal look .


thanks exactly what i was going for,all my other rigs it was over the top didn't want to go that route this time plus custom loops felt like to much maintenance for me so decided to go with the corsair which isn't bad


----------



## ken1337

I really like the case, need some upgrades


----------



## rck1984

What's up with the awkward silence in here? Everyone moved away from their 540s?


----------



## Somasonic

Still got mine, still loving it







Just haven't done anything worth posting about with it recently. Still poking my head in here though









Cheers.


----------



## axiumone

Yeah, I think it'll be very difficult for me to switch to another case. There is literally nothing else on that market that I could find that could fit FOUR AIO units (bar caselabs, of course).


----------



## rck1984

I have been thinking about replacing the case a few times now but always decided to stick with it after all. It's such a great case to work with and it's pleasing to the eye.

Looking at other cases, I always notice flaws I don't have with my 540.


----------



## AlphaBravo

I have a white and a black Air 540.

Excellent cases.


----------



## superkyle1721

Just to add some chatter. I've picked up the nzxt hue plus kit. I've ran 3 of the strips around the clear door. One top one from and one bottom. I then ran the 4th strip on the top other side of the h100i gtx radiator to try and light up the motherboard a little more. Check my sig as there is a picture there. Is there a better way to do it? I'm new to lighting in cases.


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> What's up with the awkward silence in here? Everyone moved away from their 540s?


funny you post this, the 540 seems to be getting some negative love recently in "other" threads, not sure why when it has a proven track record, and is starting to be copied (oh no not that again







). really wish they would make a faux brushed panel version though...


----------



## contay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> What's up with the awkward silence in here? Everyone moved away from their 540s?


I actually plan moving out when I finished plans and Cad drawings for open air polycarbonate case. Will be a while though. Even then I might keep this.


----------



## mayford5

I still have and love mine. It'll be a while before i replace it. I have never found a case i have enjoyed working with more.


----------



## Chritty

Hey fellow 540 owners!

This has probably been asked through the 1188 pages already but does anyone know where I can get a top dust filter for this case? Or make one for a couple bucks?

I found some from DEMCIfilter.com but the cost of shipping is more than the filter and could take 10-90 days 0_0

This wasn't a problem until recently. I was exhausting out the top but when I received my new H110i (previous one stopped working) I decided I wanted to try it the other way and use it as in intake to cool the radiator. The temps are actually noticeably better but that also makes me wonder if my previous cooler wasn't running at 100% from the start because I did not think the push/pull config would make that much of a difference.

Any help is appreciated.

-Chris


----------



## rck1984

Usually push or pull doesn't make that much difference. I use both fans on top of my 240 radiator, pulling air through (exhausting).Dust build-up is minimal and can easily be removed from within the case. The 2 degrees difference in temperature isn't worth the hassle of removing dust in between the fans and radiator.

Like so:


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chritty*
> 
> Hey fellow 540 owners!
> 
> This has probably been asked through the 1188 pages already but does anyone know where I can get a top dust filter for this case? Or make one for a couple bucks?
> 
> I found some from DEMCIfilter.com but the cost of shipping is more than the filter and could take 10-90 days 0_0
> 
> This wasn't a problem until recently. I was exhausting out the top but when I received my new H110i (previous one stopped working) I decided I wanted to try it the other way and use it as in intake to cool the radiator. The temps are actually noticeably better but that also makes me wonder if my previous cooler wasn't running at 100% from the start because I did not think the push/pull config would make that much of a difference.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.
> 
> -Chris


I ended up getting the complete filter kit from DEMC. the filters are very fine mesh but seem to work ok. Depending on your location there are other re sellers that can get it for you just google around. For the intake though the suction causes the filter to touch the fan and makes a terrible noise. Turns out the included a 3m taped magnet that you can attach to the top of the case that will stop this from being an issue. Overall the stuff is terribly over priced for what you get but it does work great. Having a cat and a golden retriever around I didnt want to take any chances.


----------



## ROFLance

Hey all! I'm thinking of purchasing a 420mm radiator for my new hardware.. I'll be upgrading my ASRock Xtreme3 Gen3 and 2500k to a z97 ASUS Maximus VII Formula and 4790k this week, and was considering an H110i GT, but am now considering a custom loop, as the motherboard has a watercooling inlet and outlet for the Northbridge. I'm just curious as to whether or not this will fit: http://www.xoxide.com/xspc-raystorm-750-ex420-watercooling-kit.html

Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ROFLance*
> 
> Hey all! I'm thinking of purchasing a 420mm radiator for my new hardware.. I'll be upgrading my ASRock Xtreme3 Gen3 and 2500k to a z97 ASUS Maximus VII Formula and 4790k this week, and was considering an H110i GT, but am now considering a custom loop, as the motherboard has a watercooling inlet and outlet for the Northbridge. I'm just curious as to whether or not this will fit: http://www.xoxide.com/xspc-raystorm-750-ex420-watercooling-kit.html
> 
> Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!


For some reason I can't open the URL but if i am right, then its a triple radiator?

A triple radiator does fit in the front of your case, the only thing that might happen is some clearance issue with the right HDD/SSD bracket on the bottom. You might have to remove/bend some metal there, depending on the specific radiator and fittings. But with some minor modding, this should be a fairly easy fix.

Here's a picture mid progress, removing some parts with a dremel to fit my triple radiator:



Here its finished, including cut-outs for the mid-plate i use:



That should give you a better idea of what it might take. If you have more questions, just ask.


----------



## Jubijub

How would you *silently* cool this case ?

Today I have :
PSU: Corsair AX860i
Carte mère : Asus R.O.G. Maximus VI Formula (Z87)
CPU : Core i7 4770k (@4.0GHz)
CPU Fan : Noctua NH-U12P SE2
RAM: Kingston HyperX Black, 2x8GB, DDR3-1600 CAS 9-9-9
Graphic card : MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G
HDD :
- Samsung SSD 850 Pro 1To
- Crucial SSD MX200 1To
- Samsung SSD 840 EVO 500Go
Cooling :
- Rear : 1x Noctua NF-A14 PWM - extraction
- Top : 2x Noctua NF-A14 PWM - intake + 2x filtres Decimflex 140mm
- front : 3x Noctua NF-S12B ULN - intake

This is cool, but extremely noisy (I can hear it 20m away), and with the age, it went worse.

I plan to upgrade with Broadwell-E, with a 6/8 core CPU, also OCed around 4/4.2GHz, an to whatever AMD/nVidia releases this year that is the new king. I usually don't O/C my graphic cards

My goal :
- 0 noise when using windows with light tasks (web, dev)
- light noise under games / heavy tasks


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> How would you *silently* cool this case ?
> 
> Today I have :
> PSU: Corsair AX860i
> Carte mère : Asus R.O.G. Maximus VI Formula (Z87)
> CPU : Core i7 4770k (@4.0GHz)
> CPU Fan : Noctua NH-U12P SE2
> RAM: Kingston HyperX Black, 2x8GB, DDR3-1600 CAS 9-9-9
> Graphic card : MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G
> HDD :
> - Samsung SSD 850 Pro 1To
> - Crucial SSD MX200 1To
> - Samsung SSD 840 EVO 500Go
> Cooling :
> - Rear : 1x Noctua NF-A14 PWM - extraction
> - Top : 2x Noctua NF-A14 PWM - intake + 2x filtres Decimflex 140mm
> - front : 3x Noctua NF-S12B ULN - intake
> 
> This is cool, but extremely noisy (I can hear it 20m away), and with the age, it went worse.
> 
> I plan to upgrade with Broadwell-E, with a 6/8 core CPU, also OCed around 4/4.2GHz, an to whatever AMD/nVidia releases this year that is the new king. I usually don't O/C my graphic cards
> 
> My goal :
> - 0 noise when using windows with light tasks (web, dev)
> - light noise under games / heavy tasks


For true silence, you picked the wrong case. However you could make it more quiet by picking fans that are known for their low noise. Then let them run on their lowest RPM by PWM or fancontroller. A more drastic change would be going complete custom watercooling, also with low noise fans.

If you're really after a silent system, I think you should pick another case. This case is designed for airflow, the opposite of silent.


----------



## Jubijub

For WC I read that close loops are not more silent, and I've never made an open loop before (and it scares me a bit








)

For Air : which fans would you recommend ?


----------



## boredgunner

On the contrary, I find this case to be very good for low noise builds since it has an efficient airflow system (wind tunnel, just use front to back if air cooling). Dual Noctua NF-A14 PWM or FLX in the front and either a single rear exhaust or just your CPU heatsink acting as the exhaust will make for a very quiet build.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> For WC I read that close loops are not more silent, and I've never made an open loop before (and it scares me a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> For Air : which fans would you recommend ?


I ment a complete custom loop, both CPU and GPU(s). The reason custom water-cooling can be quiet is because the more radiator space you have, the lower RPM your fans could run without losing cooling performance. A closed loop probably isn't any more quiet than an air-cooler, no. Because you still have to run your fans on a decent RPM to not sacrifice cooling performance.

There is nothing to be scared off with a custom loop. As long as you buy quality parts from a known manufacturer, read the manual included with the parts and make sure all o-rings/fittings are secure. Chances on leaks are very very slim. No one guarantees you that your AIO units don't leak, there has been some cases of leaking AIO coolers also.

As for fans.. The Noctua NF fans you have should be pretty quiet if i have to believe the reviews around the web. Be-Quiet has some as well, i believe they're called Silent Wings. Also check out Noiseblocker fans, heard good things about them. For radiator fans/heatsinks you could go for the EK Vardars or Gentle Typhoons if you can find them, both superb fans. Also, 140mm fans are more quiet than 120mm in 99% of the cases.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> On the contrary, I find this case to be very good for low noise builds since it has an efficient airflow system (wind tunnel, just use front to back if air cooling). Dual Noctua NF-A14 PWM or FLX in the front and either a single rear exhaust or just your CPU heatsink acting as the exhaust will make for a very quiet build.


You can make it pretty quiet, but it doesn't stand a chance against a case that is really made for silence. The Fractal Designs with their foam on the inside, or the NZXT H440 for example.


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jubijub*
> 
> For WC I read that close loops are not more silent, and I've never made an open loop before (and it scares me a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> For Air : which fans would you recommend ?


You can buy a custom loop kit in a box with everything you need and it will perform 3x better than a CLC and give you the option to change/upgrade/replace components at your will.


----------



## Exphana

Im thinking about getting this case in white. I currently got a Obsidian 750D.
I do like the case I got now, but I want to get a white case, and I like the cube design. Would any of you recommend the switch?


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exphana*
> 
> Im thinking about getting this case in white. I currently got a Obsidian 750D.
> I do like the case I got now, but I want to get a white case, and I like the cube design. Would any of you recommend the switch?


I would recommend the switch, I also came from a 750D. The Air 540 is a cute little case with more space than one might imagine. Even with my E-ATX motherboard and two very long GPU's it still has plenty of space. Only thing I'd be weary of is the space in the back part of the case. If you use a very long PSU such an EVGA P2 series or AX1200I for example, space for cable management is rather cramped. add in custom sleeved cables and the chaos is perfect.


----------



## danielwhitt

Here's my corsair 540 build, just finished building it, gonna do some colour coding with the mesh on the case and some led work, but the build is pretty much how I wanted it.







[/URL]


----------



## Bahamies

Here's my contribution. Finally about done with the RGB-lighting and loop, let's see how long I can go without changing something again









I just uploaded the colors the lighting is typically set on.


----------



## darksheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Usually push or pull doesn't make that much difference. I use both fans on top of my 240 radiator, pulling air through (exhausting).Dust build-up is minimal and can easily be removed from within the case. The 2 degrees difference in temperature isn't worth the hassle of removing dust in between the fans and radiator.
> 
> Like so:


This is real cool you got any more pics


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darksheep*
> 
> This is real cool you got any more pics


There was some more photos a few pages back but let me show you a few more, this thread can use some activity lately anyway




















More info and photos can be found here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1594638/build-log-titanium-red-corsair-carbide-540


----------



## Ket-teK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Only thing I'd be weary of is the space in the back part of the case. If you use a very long PSU such an EVGA P2 series or AX1200I for example, space for cable management is rather cramped.


I don't find this the case at all? I have two air540's with AX1500i's (one used to have a AX1200i) and the AX1500i is one of the longest psu's out there, and there is tons of room in the 540 for it to fit and run all the cables, and it doesn't block any of the rubber grommet holes. I'm wondering where have you ran into trouble with psu fitment in the 540?


----------



## Ket-teK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> There was some more photos a few pages back but let me show you a few more, this thread can use some activity lately anyway


Love this build, so clean.


----------



## superkyle1721

Im running a 1300G2 PSU and when I run 3 GPU cables each to two of my cards and all the other cables including 5 hard drives which requires two cables it can be come packed. The extra length of the cables are zipties together and each cable ran very neatly however I agree that the rear compartment can become quite compacted with cables over time. This becomes even worse for those that are running quad sli needing two cables each.


----------



## Interstate

I posted a few pictures a bit ago, but here are some more of my modded 540. I ordered a 2nd windowed side panel so its windowed on both sides. Painted my Asus x99 pro the same color as the outside of the case. I'll probably change the fluid to pastel white next time I drain it. Just wanted to see that ocean blue in action.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Exphana

Got mine today, doing the switch this weekend.


----------



## mbpcosta

Hey guys, I really want to buy this case, but I live near the sea and metal grows rust very fast here.
I have one case that has this metal grid just like carbide air 540, and it's all rust now!

Do you guys know some product that I can pass to prevent that? Thanks


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbpcosta*
> 
> Hey guys, I really want to buy this case, but I live near the sea and metal grows rust very fast here.
> I have one case that has this metal grid just like carbide air 540, and it's all rust now!
> 
> Do you guys know some product that I can pass to prevent that? Thanks


How about an all aluminum case? The Lian-Li PC-O8WX is like this case but made of aluminum and tempered glass, although it's meant for water cooling instead of air cooling.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbpcosta*
> 
> Hey guys, I really want to buy this case, but I live near the sea and metal grows rust very fast here.
> I have one case that has this metal grid just like carbide air 540, and it's all rust now!
> 
> Do you guys know some product that I can pass to prevent that? Thanks


I love directly on water and honestly a painted case shouldn't rust. The paint will prevent any corrosion for occurring. Not sure why you are having issues with where you live. IMO you will be just fine with this case.


----------



## gmanxxx

Hey everyone. Just wanted to add myself to the list of owners of the Air 540 as I recently purchased this case for a new build. This is also my first attempt at a paint mod on the case. I started prep work today and got as far as getting some primer on some parts. I added some pics below to show my progress so far.

This may have already been said but I think it is worth stating again. While this case is mostly well made, I did have a few mishaps with one of the plastic tabs that hold the mesh and also the tab that holds the reset and power buttons. It seems these two tabs are not overly important but I just wanted to bring that up in case any noobs like me are thinking of going the mod route.

I will say this, creating or modifying something is very rewarding. Even though I am not finished I was happy with the results so far.

I do have one question for the mod veterans. I used a Scotch Brite pad on the metal panels. I was wondering if this is enough prep work or should I actually get some 600+ grit sandpaper and really go at it?

Anyway, it feels good to be part of this community and I hope to learn a lot more. I've been building pc's since my early 20's and I'll be 40 this June. I was always too afraid I'd mess something up which kept me from actually jumping into the mod scene.

My plan for the colors are very unoriginal but I wanted to keep it simple for my first go. I am going to be getting an Asus Maximus VIII Hero Alpha and as you know the colors are black/red/grey. So this will be my scheme.

Virgin Case


I wanted to show everyone that the stock finish on this case just plain sucks in my opinion. It grabs oil from your fingers like glue!


Some results of the Scotch Brite pads on the plastic parts.


And my first attempts at laying down some primer. I plan to do more tomorrow!


----------



## mbpcosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> How about an all aluminum case? The Lian-Li PC-O8WX is like this case but made of aluminum and tempered glass, although it's meant for water cooling instead of air cooling.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I love directly on water and honestly a painted case shouldn't rust. The paint will prevent any corrosion for occurring. Not sure why you are having issues with where you live. IMO you will be just fine with this case.


I've thought about an all aluminum case, but I fell in love with the Carbide Air 540.

This is how my actual case looks like after 2 years here in my town:



And let me ask one more thing.
The rest of the case, is like a rubber surface? Or plastic?
Rubber Surfaces here all get so sticky.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbpcosta*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> How about an all aluminum case? The Lian-Li PC-O8WX is like this case but made of aluminum and tempered glass, although it's meant for water cooling instead of air cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I love directly on water and honestly a painted case shouldn't rust. The paint will prevent any corrosion for occurring. Not sure why you are having issues with where you live. IMO you will be just fine with this case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've thought about an all aluminum case, but I fell in love with the Carbide Air 540.
> 
> This is how my actual case looks like after 2 years here in my town:
> 
> And let me ask one more thing.
> The rest of the case, is like a rubber surface? Or plastic?
> Rubber Surfaces here all get so sticky.
Click to expand...

Wow you weren't lying haha. That's crazy. Is it exposed to non conditioned air?

All of the pcie slot holes are metal but the rest of the case is plastic. Besides the grommets and feet of course which are rubber.

If you don't mind me asking with the issue you are having with rust how did the fan bearings survive?


----------



## mbpcosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Wow you weren't lying haha. That's crazy. Is it exposed to non conditioned air?
> 
> All of the pcie slot holes are metal but the rest of the case is plastic. Besides the grommets and feet of course which are rubber.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking with the issue you are having with rust how did the fan bearings survive?


For as crazy as it sounds, the only thing that is rust is these front panels, where two fans are pulling the air inside the case!
I've never had any issues with my fans, and it is exposed to non conditioned air, maybe that's why the rust is so intense here!

Inside this case and the pcie slot holes in my case are good as new!


----------



## Exphana

All done, will update with a better photo as soon as I can. (Taken with HTC One M7)


----------



## gmanxxx

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbpcosta*
> 
> For as crazy as it sounds, the only thing that is rust is these front panels, where two fans are pulling the air inside the case!
> I've never had any issues with my fans, and it is exposed to non conditioned air, maybe that's why the rust is so intense here!
> 
> Inside this case and the pcie slot holes in my case are good as new!


Hey MB, I don't know your living situation but I am guessing adding an AC unit is not an option for you? As Super stated most of the case is plastic with the exception of all screws, pci expansion covers, side panels, 5.25 drive bay and the actual frame of the pc. My only thought would be to paint the metal parts with a paint that prevents rusting. Something like Rust-Oleum, which is the paint I chose to go with.

The front of this case, which is where your rust occurred, doesn't have much metal. Parts of the frame is the only metal that some of the intake air would hit.

Keep in mind, this case is also very "open" to the outside air. The bottom of this case where the hot swap drives are mounted is totally open and many of the vented areas are also not filtered. However you can get aftermarket filters from http://www.demcifilter.com/c198/Air-540.aspx.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do!


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gmanxxx*
> 
> Quote:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mbpcosta*
> 
> For as crazy as it sounds, the only thing that is rust is these front panels, where two fans are pulling the air inside the case!
> I've never had any issues with my fans, and it is exposed to non conditioned air, maybe that's why the rust is so intense here!
> 
> Inside this case and the pcie slot holes in my case are good as new!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey MB, I don't know your living situation but I am guessing adding an AC unit is not an option for you? As Super stated most of the case is plastic with the exception of all screws, pci expansion covers, side panels, 5.25 drive bay and the actual frame of the pc. My only thought would be to paint the metal parts with a paint that prevents rusting. Something like Rust-Oleum, which is the paint I chose to go with.
> 
> The front of this case, which is where your rust occurred, doesn't have much metal. Parts of the frame is the only metal that some of the intake air would hit.
> 
> Keep in mind, this case is also very "open" to the outside air. The bottom of this case where the hot swap drives are mounted is totally open and many of the vented areas are also not filtered. However you can get aftermarket filters from http://www.demcifilter.com/c198/Air-540.aspx.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you decide to do!
Click to expand...

It is open but for his case and most all cases you would need to run it as positive pressure. This will make sure that the salty air only enters through intake fans over the plastic parts and not through the HDD air slots and other breather holes.


----------



## gmanxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> It is open but for his case and most all cases you would need to run it as positive pressure. This will make sure that the salty air only enters through intake fans over the plastic parts and not through the HDD air slots and other breather holes.


I looked up positive pressure and just learned about it and learned about negative pressure. I never knew there was a term for these. Thanks Super. It does seem positive pressure is a better option and this could be why my pc collects more dust than usual. That will not be the case with my new build!


----------



## dreamerx213

Hi guys
I just Upgraded my cooler from phanteks ph tc12dx to phanteks ph tc14pe
and the NZXT Hue.
Used one of the 120 mm fans from phanteks ph tc12dx because my vengeance pro ram was made me raise
the 140 mm more then I liked


----------



## Ket-teK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dreamerx213*
> 
> Hi guys
> I just Upgraded my cooler from phanteks ph tc12dx to phanteks ph tc14pe
> and the NZXT Hue.
> Used one of the 120 mm fans from phanteks ph tc12dx because my vengeance pro ram was made me raise
> the 140 mm more then I liked


Nice build! Hope you have good luck with the NZXT Hue long term, I order two kits a while back and one kit the strips had a broken pin on one and another strip only half of lighting worked on it. And the second kit one of the strips started flickering after a couple weeks and a second strip just quit working about another week after that. Sucks cause the color selections are very accurate and crisp, and I really liked the magnetic mounting, the software is a little bloaty, but has a ton of control for the leds. I read where alot of other users had similar quality issues with the strips as well. But I sent them both back, and went back to using standard led strips.


----------



## nowcontrol

One of the strips in my HUE+ was faulty when i installed it, half of the strip did not respond correctly to the presets or would just not light up at all, so i made a short 30 second video clip of the strip in action with my phone and posted a support ticket at the NZXT website with the video and proof of purchase attached and i was sent a replacement strip within a week from the USA to UK.

Great service.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowcontrol*
> 
> One of the strips in my HUE+ was faulty when i installed it, half of the strip did not respond correctly to the presets or would just not light up at all, so i made a short 30 second video clip of the strip in action with my phone and posted a support ticket at the NZXT website with the video and proof of purchase attached and i was sent a replacement strip within a week from the USA to UK.
> 
> Great service.


I had very similar issue but with two strips. Same experience quickly replaced and now working great. I will say though I wish there was an option to change brightness without changing the color. Adding more "black" to a certain color is a pain when trying to dim it every night since I leave me PC always on. Better yet if they had a timer button that would adjust the brightness based on the OS clock it would be absolutely perfect but that will never happen.


----------



## danielwhitt

Having the same with my nzxt hue after two days. Taking it back tomorrow so I can look into different lighting instead. Shame because it looks great.

Won't display red in certain sections. Bottom left


----------



## SecondBuild44

I was on here before as BuildingFirst37 and I was in the Official Owners Club for the Corsair 600T, I am now saving for a new build and I am seriously considering the Corsair Air 540 case. I would like to know what were your experiences in putting your build together in this case? Also for those who did liquid cooling and LED lighting in this case what was your experience like? I would like to do both but am a beginner when it comes to liquid cooling and LED lighting and that scares me a bit.

Thank you for your feedback and,
God Bless


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SecondBuild44*
> 
> I was on here before as BuildingFirst37 and I was in the Official Owners Club for the Corsair 600T, I am now saving for a new build and I am seriously considering the Corsair Air 540 case. I would like to know what were your experiences in putting your build together in this case? Also for those who did liquid cooling and LED lighting in this case what was your experience like? I would like to do both but am a beginner when it comes to liquid cooling and LED lighting and that scares me a bit.
> 
> Thank you for your feedback and,
> God Bless


The cube is the way.

But in all seriousness upgrading from an nvidia edition CM case to this was phenomenal. Plenty of space to work in and I never cringe at having to open her up. I run a single led strip across the top and it's plenty of light for my wants. Dust isn't too much of a problem but I also have 3 dogs, a cat, and hardwood floors. I'm watercooling soon as well.


----------



## superkyle1721

Hey guys I need some water cooling advice. I've never done a custom loop but would really start to add one and have it ready for when the 1080ti launches. I'm running 980ti sli now and would like to maximize cooling for minimum if not zero upgrade cost in the future. I'm looking on ekwb and trying to gauge prices. If you guys have any advice on what exactly will fit in the case without modification or moving the fans externally that would be super helpful. Right now I'm looking at a 360mm rad for the front intake and 280mm rad in push pull for the top. Would the 280mm interfere with the 360mm? Also would a single d5 pump reservoir combo be enough fluid retention and power for the setup?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmanxxx

Anyone know of a place based in the United States where I can order a midplate for the bottom of the case to cover up the ugly bottom? I know coldzero offers a midplate but I tried to purchase from them and my credit cards do not work for some reason.

Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gmanxxx*
> 
> Anyone know of a place based in the United States where I can order a midplate for the bottom of the case to cover up the ugly bottom? I know coldzero offers a midplate but I tried to purchase from them and my credit cards do not work for some reason.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can provide.


Almost all hardware stores sell acrylic. A little measuring, a little cutting, and presto! an instant mid plate.


----------



## rck1984

A
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Hey guys I need some water cooling advice. I've never done a custom loop but would really start to add one and have it ready for when the 1080ti launches. I'm running 980ti sli now and would like to maximize cooling for minimum if not zero upgrade cost in the future. I'm looking on ekwb and trying to gauge prices. If you guys have any advice on what exactly will fit in the case without modification or moving the fans externally that would be super helpful. Right now I'm looking at a 360mm rad for the front intake and 280mm rad in push pull for the top. Would the 280mm interfere with the 360mm? Also would a single d5 pump reservoir combo be enough fluid retention and power for the setup?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're not going to fit a 280 + 360 in there, that won't fit. Maybe with modifications but I even doubt that. 240 + 360 does work and should be plenty of radiator space for a CPU and dual GPU. You most likely have to place the front fans on the outside of the case thought but you will still be able to fit on the front grills as well. 240 + 360 is about the maximum you can go without major modification as far as I know.

A D5 rests/pump combo should be enough for the setup you mentioned, it's a very strong pump unit.

Here is my 240 + 360, there is just enough clearance for both of them:


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> A
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Hey guys I need some water cooling advice. I've never done a custom loop but would really start to add one and have it ready for when the 1080ti launches. I'm running 980ti sli now and would like to maximize cooling for minimum if not zero upgrade cost in the future. I'm looking on ekwb and trying to gauge prices. If you guys have any advice on what exactly will fit in the case without modification or moving the fans externally that would be super helpful. Right now I'm looking at a 360mm rad for the front intake and 280mm rad in push pull for the top. Would the 280mm interfere with the 360mm? Also would a single d5 pump reservoir combo be enough fluid retention and power for the setup?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> You're not going to fit a 280 + 360 in there, that won't fit. Maybe with modifications but I even doubt that. 240 + 360 does work and should be plenty of radiator space for a CPU and dual GPU. You most likely have to place the front fans on the outside of the case thought but you will still be able to fit on the front grills as well. 240 + 360 is about the maximum you can go without major modification as far as I know.
> 
> A D5 rests/pump combo should be enough for the setup you mentioned, it's a very strong pump unit.
> 
> Here is my 240 + 360, there is just enough clearance for both of them:
Click to expand...

You are actually the one I was looking to speak with. Haha. Now that I know your rad sizes how do you deal with dust at the front intake? Seems like it will be quite an issue with that setup. Also can the top rad be set up in push pull? We are using the same case and motherboard so should be able to get a good idea


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> You are actually the one I was looking to speak with. Haha. Now that I know your rad sizes how do you deal with dust at the front intake? Seems like it will be quite an issue with that setup. Also can the top rad be set up in push pull? We are using the same case and motherboard so should be able to get a good idea


I am running pull on top, difference in temps with push/pull are not worth the dust hassle for me. I believe you do have enough clearance to go push/pull though. I'm not close to my comp right now so i can't check to be sure, but I could measure it for you later.

Dust intake on the front is minimal so far actually, I do keep the environment my computer is in pretty clean though and I'm not running this setup that long yet. So, it's difficult to tell you how bad the build up is really.


----------



## Slakoflaj

Hi every one
I an currently building my new gaming PC, i was inspired by some of the rigs i have seen here, but i still have some stuff i need to figure out. First up, i am planing on getting the EKWB Predator 240 and using it as a baseline for a future full water cooled setup, can i still install a front 360 rad ( red titanium build is using one, but with the predator will that be possible?).


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slakoflaj*
> 
> Hi every one
> I an currently building my new gaming PC, i was inspired by some of the rigs i have seen here, but i still have some stuff i need to figure out. First up, i am planing on getting the EKWB Predator 240 and using it as a baseline for a future full water cooled setup, can i still install a front 360 rad ( red titanium build is using one, but with the predator will that be possible?).


As long as you mount the Predator 240 with the tubing facing towards the rear of the case, you should have enough clearance for a 360 radiator at the front. Just make sure you go for something like a 40mm radiator at the front, thicker ones could cause clearance issues.

The only issue you could run into is the rear exhaust fan in the case, that one might 'collide' with the tubing part of the Predator radiator.


----------



## Slakoflaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> As long as you mount the Predator 240 with the tubing facing towards the rear of the case, you should have enough clearance for a 360 radiator at the front. Just make sure you go for something like a 40mm radiator at the front, thicker ones could cause clearance issues.
> 
> The only issue you could run into is the rear exhaust fan in the case, that one might 'collide' with the tubing part of the Predator radiator.


thanks a lot for the info, i thought about the exhaust fan also and i may end up mounting it outside of the case, it will be out of sight anyway


----------



## JaredC01

Alright guys, I'm back from the dead with a question... I've been running my triple-SLI X99 setup for a while in my 540, and I love the way it looks, but after having it together for a few months and gaming on it, I'm really not super happy with how much heat I'm dumping into the inside of the case.

Here's my current setup for those that don't care to go back 20 pages or more...


Spoiler: Pics!













The loop currently goes...

Res/Pump (backside) --> 240x45mm top rad --> CPU --> 240x30mm bottom rad --> GPU1 --> GPU2 --> GPU3 --> 360x45mm front rad --> Res/Pump (backside)

As it stands right now, two of the three rads in the system throw heat straight into the case, and the one that DOESN'T throw heat straight into the case is pulling hot air from the other two rads to exhaust.

I've considered options for changing the top rad into an intake setup from an exhaust setup and redoing the loop, but I'm still concerned about the amount of heat coming into the case (and a bit more-so if I turn the top rad into an intake with only a single 140mm exhaust fan).

Now, I love the case, but I'm thinking I need to find something with a lower radiator bay to isolate the heat and bring some fresh air into the case... Does ANYONE know of a case (short of a $500 case-labs case) that would fit the bill of being a cube, isolating the radiator heat from the rest of the components, and comes in around the $200 mark?


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaredC01*
> 
> Alright guys, I'm back from the dead with a question... I've been running my triple-SLI X99 setup for a while in my 540, and I love the way it looks, but after having it together for a few months and gaming on it, I'm really not super happy with how much heat I'm dumping into the inside of the case.
> 
> Here's my current setup for those that don't care to go back 20 pages or more...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The loop currently goes...
> 
> Res/Pump (backside) --> 240x45mm top rad --> CPU --> 240x30mm bottom rad --> GPU1 --> GPU2 --> GPU3 --> 360x45mm front rad --> Res/Pump (backside)
> 
> As it stands right now, two of the three rads in the system throw heat straight into the case, and the one that DOESN'T throw heat straight into the case is pulling hot air from the other two rads to exhaust.
> 
> I've considered options for changing the top rad into an intake setup from an exhaust setup and redoing the loop, but I'm still concerned about the amount of heat coming into the case (and a bit more-so if I turn the top rad into an intake with only a single 140mm exhaust fan).
> 
> Now, I love the case, but I'm thinking I need to find something with a lower radiator bay to isolate the heat and bring some fresh air into the case... Does ANYONE know of a case (short of a $500 case-labs case) that would fit the bill of being a cube, isolating the radiator heat from the rest of the components, and comes in around the $200 mark?


Try making everything intake and let positive air pressure do the rest? Maybe the rear fan reversed to pull in fresh air would do enough?


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JaredC01*
> 
> Alright guys, I'm back from the dead with a question... I've been running my triple-SLI X99 setup for a while in my 540, and I love the way it looks, but after having it together for a few months and gaming on it, I'm really not super happy with how much heat I'm dumping into the inside of the case.
> 
> Here's my current setup for those that don't care to go back 20 pages or more...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The loop currently goes...
> 
> Res/Pump (backside) --> 240x45mm top rad --> CPU --> 240x30mm bottom rad --> GPU1 --> GPU2 --> GPU3 --> 360x45mm front rad --> Res/Pump (backside)
> 
> As it stands right now, two of the three rads in the system throw heat straight into the case, and the one that DOESN'T throw heat straight into the case is pulling hot air from the other two rads to exhaust.
> 
> I've considered options for changing the top rad into an intake setup from an exhaust setup and redoing the loop, but I'm still concerned about the amount of heat coming into the case (and a bit more-so if I turn the top rad into an intake with only a single 140mm exhaust fan).
> 
> Now, I love the case, but I'm thinking I need to find something with a lower radiator bay to isolate the heat and bring some fresh air into the case... Does ANYONE know of a case (short of a $500 case-labs case) that would fit the bill of being a cube, isolating the radiator heat from the rest of the components, and comes in around the $200 mark?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try making everything intake and let positive air pressure do the rest? Maybe the rear fan reversed to pull in fresh air would do enough?
Click to expand...

I would suggest this also. And have you thought about modding 2 of the rads to the other side with the PSU before buying another case?


----------



## JaredC01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Try making everything intake and let positive air pressure do the rest? Maybe the rear fan reversed to pull in fresh air would do enough?


My current setup has positive air pressure, but it's not enough. I've thought about reversing the rear fan to an intake as well, but the 240 rad at the top would end up pulling all of the fresh air from it and it wouldn't make it to any of the components in the system.

My specific issue I'm dealing with right now, is that the Poseidon cards I have running in the system do not spread the water cooling to the VRM's, and they run the fans based on the GPU temps not the VRM temps. Even with manually setting the fan speeds in Afterburner, the VRM's are hot enough on the BACKPLATE to burn my fingers.

I will eventually be upgrading the cards to new ones with full blocks anyway, but the airflow issue would still remain.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> I would suggest this also. And have you thought about modding 2 of the rads to the other side with the PSU before buying another case?


There's not even close to enough room on the backside of the case to put any rads there. I've got 2x 3.5 inch drives in a cage on the back and they're barely able to fit set in the shorter way (the top of the drives facing the side panel).

The only other option I would have with the current case, would be to add my other 140mm fan from my previous case as an intake on the window, and put it over the GPU area... That doesn't sound like an appealing option either.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaredC01*
> 
> My current setup has positive air pressure, but it's not enough. I've thought about reversing the rear fan to an intake as well, but the 240 rad at the top would end up pulling all of the fresh air from it and it wouldn't make it to any of the components in the system.
> 
> My specific issue I'm dealing with right now, is that the Poseidon cards I have running in the system do not spread the water cooling to the VRM's, and they run the fans based on the GPU temps not the VRM temps. Even with manually setting the fan speeds in Afterburner, the VRM's are hot enough on the BACKPLATE to burn my fingers.
> 
> I will eventually be upgrading the cards to new ones with full blocks anyway, but the airflow issue would still remain.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> There's not even close to enough room on the backside of the case to put any rads there. I've got 2x 3.5 inch drives in a cage on the back and they're barely able to fit set in the shorter way (the top of the drives facing the side panel).
> 
> The only other option I would have with the current case, would be to add my other 140mm fan from my previous case as an intake on the window, and put it over the GPU area... That doesn't sound like an appealing option either.


Ah, fair enough. I didn't catch that they weren't full blocks and thought you were just dealing with the heat off the rads. Not sure sorry, hopefully someone will chime in that can help


----------



## Bahamies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaredC01*
> 
> Now, I love the case, but I'm thinking I need to find something with a lower radiator bay to isolate the heat and bring some fresh air into the case... Does ANYONE know of a case (short of a $500 case-labs case) that would fit the bill of being a cube, isolating the radiator heat from the rest of the components, and comes in around the $200 mark?


Thermaltake Core X9 is the only one that comes in mind, but it's a giant of a case. The chamber separation is a little different though and the chambers are not so sealed. Some of the air coming in from bottom will flow to top due to convection. However I think that the X9 might still be the best choice since it can support more radiators and more fans giving better cooling. But as you said, you need to change to full cover blocks, that is the only real solution to your VRM-problems.

How come you say that Poseidon does not cool VRM's? I have one 780 Poseidon and the VRM's dont get that warm, like 50-60 degrees (Celsius) in full load scenario. Seems like they're cooled just fine by the block, since my fans are set to run at 1200rpm all the time.


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bahamies*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JaredC01*
> 
> Now, I love the case, but I'm thinking I need to find something with a lower radiator bay to isolate the heat and bring some fresh air into the case... Does ANYONE know of a case (short of a $500 case-labs case) that would fit the bill of being a cube, isolating the radiator heat from the rest of the components, and comes in around the $200 mark?
> 
> 
> 
> Thermaltake Core X9 is the only one that comes in mind, but it's a giant of a case. The chamber separation is a little different though and the chambers are not so sealed. Some of the air coming in from bottom will flow to top due to convection. However I think that the X9 might still be the best choice since it can support more radiators and more fans giving better cooling. But as you said, you need to change to full cover blocks, that is the only real solution to your VRM-problems.
> 
> How come you say that Poseidon does not cool VRM's? I have one 780 Poseidon and the VRM's dont get that warm, like 50-60 degrees (Celsius) in full load scenario. Seems like they're cooled just fine by the block, since my fans are set to run at 1200rpm all the time.
Click to expand...

He has tri sli so it's hard to cool vrms sandwiched like that without some kind of direct airflow on them.


----------



## JaredC01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bahamies*
> 
> Thermaltake Core X9 is the only one that comes in mind, but it's a giant of a case. The chamber separation is a little different though and the chambers are not so sealed. Some of the air coming in from bottom will flow to top due to convection. However I think that the X9 might still be the best choice since it can support more radiators and more fans giving better cooling. But as you said, you need to change to full cover blocks, that is the only real solution to your VRM-problems.
> 
> How come you say that Poseidon does not cool VRM's? I have one 780 Poseidon and the VRM's dont get that warm, like 50-60 degrees (Celsius) in full load scenario. Seems like they're cooled just fine by the block, since my fans are set to run at 1200rpm all the time.


I did look at the X9, though I haven't seen many real-world scenarios to show the size / capability of the case yet. I don't want to have to stack two of them to get the cooling I want.

The design of the Poseidon's shows the water loop literally just goes around the GPU itself. It's on the box showing a simple U-channel.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> He has tri sli so it's hard to cool vrms sandwiched like that without some kind of direct airflow on them.


Even the top-most card has stupidly-hot VRM temps, but that's because heat rises and they're all stacked on top of each other as you said...

Once the 1080's or X80's or whatever they're calling them anymore come out, I'll see about doing a full-block setup. Even with that done though, it's a LOT of hot air to throw directly into the case.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaredC01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bahamies*
> 
> Thermaltake Core X9 is the only one that comes in mind, but it's a giant of a case. The chamber separation is a little different though and the chambers are not so sealed. Some of the air coming in from bottom will flow to top due to convection. However I think that the X9 might still be the best choice since it can support more radiators and more fans giving better cooling. But as you said, you need to change to full cover blocks, that is the only real solution to your VRM-problems.
> 
> How come you say that Poseidon does not cool VRM's? I have one 780 Poseidon and the VRM's dont get that warm, like 50-60 degrees (Celsius) in full load scenario. Seems like they're cooled just fine by the block, since my fans are set to run at 1200rpm all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> I did look at the X9, though I haven't seen many real-world scenarios to show the size / capability of the case yet. I don't want to have to stack two of them to get the cooling I want.
> 
> The design of the Poseidon's shows the water loop literally just goes around the GPU itself. It's on the box showing a simple U-channel.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> He has tri sli so it's hard to cool vrms sandwiched like that without some kind of direct airflow on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even the top-most card has stupidly-hot VRM temps, but that's because heat rises and they're all stacked on top of each other as you said...
> 
> Once the 1080's or X80's or whatever they're calling them anymore come out, I'll see about doing a full-block setup. Even with that done though, it's a LOT of hot air to throw directly into the case.
Click to expand...

Although you will be dumping a lot of heat into the case simply increasing the fan speed a bit to lower the radiator temp will keep everything into check. I don't foresee any issues assuming you have the radiator area for the GPUs which it seems like you do. You could also raise the pump duty cycle a bit to help out also. Either way I see that the air coming in will be much cooler than the vrms on the motherboard so shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## JaredC01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Although you will be dumping a lot of heat into the case simply increasing the fan speed a bit to lower the radiator temp will keep everything into check. I don't foresee any issues assuming you have the radiator area for the GPUs which it seems like you do. You could also raise the pump duty cycle a bit to help out also. Either way I see that the air coming in will be much cooler than the vrms on the motherboard so shouldn't be an issue.


Fan speeds are controlled by the Aquaero based on radiator exit temp, and that's working fine. The pump is set on 4 out of a maximum of 5, no flow issues. The exit temps on the two rads are within a single degree of each other - the water temp is pretty normalized.

The motherboard VRM's are what I'm worried about. With the setup the way that it is, there's very little airflow directed towards the GPU VRM's.

Looks like Thermaltake just came out with a smaller version of the X9, the X5, that might just fit the bill. Just need to see about side panel intake instead of window...


----------



## JourneymanMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaredC01*
> 
> Looks like Thermaltake just came out with a smaller version of the X9, the X5, that might just fit the bill. Just need to see about side panel intake instead of window...


They have panels for the X9, X1, X2, but nothing for the X5, YET...

They're sure to have them, some time! I guess keep your eyes peeled on the TT website store...

https://store.thermaltakeusa.com/inside02.php?s=1&k=195


----------



## superkyle1721

Well I priced out all the components and they are in my shopping cart. I think I'm going to start with just the CPU and go ahead and by everything (rad fittings etc) for the GPUs but hold off on putting the 980tis under water until I upgrade. We will see though. Waiting for the TIs to launch may get a little to daunting and I'll cave.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ket-teK

Crappy pic I know, but here's the double stacker I've been working on with Real Carbon Fiber back plates.


----------



## Or2030

Hi
I hope someone can help me with this
Im looking to buy a case and right now I cant decide between two, the AMAZING air 540 and the mastercase pro 5.
I know everyone here would say the air 540 but I would like to know why.
The things that disturb me about it are the holes on the bottom, the "seems like" not so good dust filter on the top and on the right side of the case, espacially the psu opening.
I feel like the case is gonna fill with dust because of all this.
What do you guys think / know / can tell me?

Thank you very much for the help


----------



## Nick-F

my latest mods , put chrome backplate on GPU and put cover over HDD mounts


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick-F*
> 
> 
> my latest mods , put chrome backplate on GPU and put cover over HDD mounts


I really like that you took a different path on things, like the Swiftech AIO and the anti-kink coils instead of sleeved cables, great job! That midplate looks superb also. Too bad you cant get white grommets, and white fans would add a nice touch too.


----------



## Ket-teK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Or2030*
> 
> Hi
> I hope someone can help me with this
> Im looking to buy a case and right now I cant decide between two, the AMAZING air 540 and the mastercase pro 5.
> I know everyone here would say the air 540 but I would like to know why.
> The things that disturb me about it are the holes on the bottom, the "seems like" not so good dust filter on the top and on the right side of the case, espacially the psu opening.
> I feel like the case is gonna fill with dust because of all this.
> What do you guys think / know / can tell me?
> 
> Thank you very much for the help


It only has an actual dust filter for the front, I wouldn't consider the mesh on the plastic covers to be dust filters. (there are also aftermarket custom fit filters available for the 540) But I haven't had any excessive dust issues with the 540's, I'd actually say it's less dusty than alot of other cases I've had over the years.. 540's respond really well cooling with positive air pressure, and this will also cut down the dust tremendously in most all cases not just the 540.


----------



## rafaellau

Hello!!!! I already posted my build in the EK Club post, but since I am a proud Corsair Carbide Air 540 owner also







! This is my first watercooled build! Red cables are temporary there, ordered some black, gray, purple cables set from Mainframe Customs!


----------



## Konstantink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaredC01*
> 
> Fan speeds are controlled by the Aquaero based on radiator exit temp, and that's working fine. The pump is set on 4 out of a maximum of 5, no flow issues. The exit temps on the two rads are within a single degree of each other - the water temp is pretty normalized.
> 
> The motherboard VRM's are what I'm worried about. With the setup the way that it is, there's very little airflow directed towards the GPU VRM's.
> 
> Looks like Thermaltake just came out with a smaller version of the X9, the X5, that might just fit the bill. Just need to see about side panel intake instead of window...


Dear JaredC01,

Probably you could try something like that http://www.techpowerup.com/221181/msi-launches-3-way-and-4-way-sli-bridge-kits as an intermidiate option before buying a new case or new cards with fullcover blocks. Hopefully It should reduce your VRM temps a little bit.

But of course full-covers would be much more effective!


----------



## SecondBuild44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rafaellau*
> 
> Hello!!!! I already posted my build in the EK Club post, but since I am a proud Corsair Carbide Air 540 owner also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! This is my first watercooled build! Red cables are temporary there, ordered some black, gray, purple cables set from Mainframe Customs!


Love your build, purple is my favorite color, and have thought when I do my build about a purple, black and gold theme. The outside of the case would be purple with a graphic on the side that my friend could do for me. Any suggestions on how to use the colors and where?


----------



## Nick-F

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> I really like that you took a different path on things, like the Swiftech AIO and the anti-kink coils instead of sleeved cables, great job! That midplate looks superb also. Too bad you cant get white grommets, and white fans would add a nice touch too.


Thanks . Tried white fans , looked too much so used these ones , tried to balance the white and blue with the black


----------



## gmanxxx

So I've completed the painting of the case. For my first try at custom painting I'm pleased with the results. I'll post a pic of the completed build at a later time.

Pictured below is what's going into this build. Only thing missing in the pic is the Corsair H115i and the SSD drives I'll be transferring over. Starting the build tonight. May even finish it tonight....hopefully.


















Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick-F

Good luck ?


----------



## Ket-teK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rafaellau*


I love the purple in your build as well, looks great. I also like the way the S pipe looks connecting the GPU to the CPU...

Looks like a Rampage IV Black? Mine has been Rock Solid going on 2 years now, runs 24/7 and not a single glitch.


----------



## JaredC01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konstantink*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JaredC01*
> 
> Fan speeds are controlled by the Aquaero based on radiator exit temp, and that's working fine. The pump is set on 4 out of a maximum of 5, no flow issues. The exit temps on the two rads are within a single degree of each other - the water temp is pretty normalized.
> 
> The motherboard VRM's are what I'm worried about. With the setup the way that it is, there's very little airflow directed towards the GPU VRM's.
> 
> Looks like Thermaltake just came out with a smaller version of the X9, the X5, that might just fit the bill. Just need to see about side panel intake instead of window...
> 
> 
> 
> Dear JaredC01,
> 
> Probably you could try something like that http://www.techpowerup.com/221181/msi-launches-3-way-and-4-way-sli-bridge-kits as an intermidiate option before buying a new case or new cards with fullcover blocks. Hopefully It should reduce your VRM temps a little bit.
> 
> But of course full-covers would be much more effective!
Click to expand...

Good find! Definitely an option, though I think I still may transition to a different case as well. Only downside I have found so far is the need to buy more radiators... May do a separate GPU loop if I go that route, should help as well.

Sent from my Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaredC01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Konstantink*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JaredC01*
> 
> Fan speeds are controlled by the Aquaero based on radiator exit temp, and that's working fine. The pump is set on 4 out of a maximum of 5, no flow issues. The exit temps on the two rads are within a single degree of each other - the water temp is pretty normalized.
> 
> The motherboard VRM's are what I'm worried about. With the setup the way that it is, there's very little airflow directed towards the GPU VRM's.
> 
> Looks like Thermaltake just came out with a smaller version of the X9, the X5, that might just fit the bill. Just need to see about side panel intake instead of window...
> 
> 
> 
> Dear JaredC01,
> 
> Probably you could try something like that http://www.techpowerup.com/221181/msi-launches-3-way-and-4-way-sli-bridge-kits as an intermidiate option before buying a new case or new cards with fullcover blocks. Hopefully It should reduce your VRM temps a little bit.
> 
> But of course full-covers would be much more effective!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good find! Definitely an option, though I think I still may transition to a different case as well. Only downside I have found so far is the need to buy more radiators... May do a separate GPU loop if I go that route, should help as well.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

This conversation was going on in another thread I follow and very rarely are the GPU and CPU being used simultaneously at their full potential. In the case of gaming keeping them on the same loop will actually benefit you since you will get the extra headroom for cooling from the CPU radiator. Just a thought...


----------



## ikjadoon

Has anybody done a simple mod to add 120/140mm fans on the bottom, blowing onto a GPU? I'm debating it. Can't decide if I should just jimmy rig it or nuke the 3.5" bays...


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Has anybody done a simple mod to add 120/140mm fans on the bottom, blowing onto a GPU? I'm debating it. Can't decide if I should just jimmy rig it or nuke the 3.5" bays...


It's a fairly simple mod with a dremel there are several that have done it but it's been a while since I've seen any of them. I've also seen some use that space for additional radiator space. IMO I would leave the bay's in and if your GPU needs the extra air then worry about it.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

How much DB are the stock fans of air 540? is it worth it to replace them with AF 140 quiet edition or not?

Thanks!


----------



## DiceAir

Just a question will a h115i fit into this case?


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Has anybody done a simple mod to add 120/140mm fans on the bottom, blowing onto a GPU? I'm debating it. Can't decide if I should just jimmy rig it or nuke the 3.5" bays...


Zip/cable ties might work for you. 140mm rubbed for me, Might have mounted it wrong.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> Zip/cable ties might work for you. 140mm rubbed for me, Might have mounted it wrong.


You know, I think you're right. I think some simple zip-ties will keep it steady. Common sense point: thanks for the heads up,








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> It's a fairly simple mod with a dremel there are several that have done it but it's been a while since I've seen any of them. I've also seen some use that space for additional radiator space. IMO I would leave the bay's in and if your GPU needs the extra air then worry about it.


Yeah! Maybe long-term, the dremel is the best best. But, you're right: I don't need it right now (thinking about Pascal & Polaris already, haha), so maybe not destroy anything of importance....yet.


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> You know, I think you're right. I think some simple zip-ties will keep it steady. Common sense point: thanks for the heads up,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah! Maybe long-term, the dremel is the best best. But, you're right: I don't need it right now (thinking about Pascal & Polaris already, haha), so maybe not destroy anything of importance....yet.


Once you have it secured, spin it with your finger. That's how i knew my 140mm fan was rubbing. Of course PC was off and unplugged when i tested it.









Also, @JunkaDK has 2 fans mounted on the bottom. That"s who i got the idea of mounting bottom fans.


----------



## Somasonic

If the corners of the fan are supported by some part of the case you could use velcro dots on each corner. This would raise them a bit to prevent rubbing and possibly provide a bit of vibration damping as well.


----------



## gmanxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Just a question will a h115i fit into this case?


Yes the Corsair H115i will fit nicely in this case. That is the cooler I went with and it performs very well so far. I ditched the stock fans and went with the Noctua NF-A14 iPPC-2000 PWM 140mm PWM fans for the rad. I don't even run them full speed and they do a great job. I typically run them at 1200rpm but when I want it silent I just drop them with the Corsair Link software which is very easy to use.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gmanxxx*
> 
> Yes the Corsair H115i will fit nicely in this case. That is the cooler I went with and it performs very well so far. I ditched the stock fans and went with the Noctua NF-A14 iPPC-2000 PWM 140mm PWM fans for the rad. I don't even run them full speed and they do a great job. I typically run them at 1200rpm but when I want it silent I just drop them with the Corsair Link software which is very easy to use.


Nice to hear but I'm still not convinced that it will be a worthwhile upgrade for me. Maybe I should jsut leave it and wait for the new graphics cards coming later this hear then upgrade that. My cpu doesn't get to hot anyway


----------



## gmanxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Nice to hear but I'm still not convinced that it will be a worthwhile upgrade for me. Maybe I should jsut leave it and wait for the new graphics cards coming later this hear then upgrade that. My cpu doesn't get to hot anyway


It seems you're using an older model Corsair CLC and if that is getting the job done then I agree. Save your money and go with a kickass vid card. I went with a Evga 980Ti and love it. No surprise I love it though because I upgraded from two Radeon HD 6950's.

I'll be posting pics of my new rig in the coming days. Just got it completed recently. I have some more upgrades in mind as well.


----------



## Konstantink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Has anybody done a simple mod to add 120/140mm fans on the bottom, blowing onto a GPU? I'm debating it. Can't decide if I should just jimmy rig it or nuke the 3.5" bays...




I removed 3.5 hdd bays in the bottom for a dual 140mm radiator, but unfortunately it didn't fit, but it was an easy modification. I used dremel metal cutting attachments on my bosh drill (dremel torque was not enough), and after that i polished it with the dremel. As for now I am using a single 140 mm fan in the bottom for additional positive pressure source, but if you have and air cooled card, this could help to cool it a little bit.

(Two photos two give you an idea what would be the space from the bottom card to the fan while using single card or dual sli)


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gmanxxx*
> 
> It seems you're using an older model Corsair CLC and if that is getting the job done then I agree. Save your money and go with a kickass vid card. I went with a Evga 980Ti and love it. No surprise I love it though because I upgraded from two Radeon HD 6950's.
> 
> I'll be posting pics of my new rig in the coming days. Just got it completed recently. I have some more upgrades in mind as well.


LOl I'm already on 980ti. I'm awaiting what AMD or Nvidia will bringto the table. I'm leaning more towards AMD now as it has better dx12 support but to soon to tell


----------



## Calibos

Hi Guys. I bought a black Air540 when they first came out for a planned Media server build. I even posted Renders of my plans in this thread back then. However, plans changed and that proposed build never happened in the end. My Air540 has sat in its box unused for a couple of years now.

Thats about to change and I am now going to build my VR gaming PC in this case. I'll receive my Rift in a few weeks and am about to purchase an 34" LG Ultrawide UC98W. Beautiful monitor with an Aluminium, black and gloss white colour scheme. I looked at my printer and keyboard which were also black and gloss white and realised that it made sense for the colour scheme of my PC build to be black and Gloss white too.

So first question. Is everyone using plastidip to paint their black air540's white (as opposed to the folks who bought a white Air540 to begin with) Whats the finish like. Is it gloss or matt white. Its hard to tell from photo's. I'll be painting the metal chasis and all but the removable mesh and grilles pieces White. (ie. Leaving the removable grilles and mesh black)

The case will be going in the left hand corner of a wall on an L shaped desk. This would obviously put the window side facing the wall. Then I remembered some people use the case 'on its side'. This couldn't have worked out better. The case looks cool this way, it puts the uglier bottom and back of the case facing the corner walls and puts the window on top.

Can anyone recommend a White z170 motherboard. Not sure which would look better. One with a white PCB or simply a white plastic motherboard PCB cover. While I will be overclocking the proposed 6700K I'll be using a Noctua D15 cooler. Not interested in AIO or watercooling at this time. (Had bad experiences with a H100 on a build for my brother a few years ago. Loud and lots went wrong with it. So the motherboard doesn't have to be a super dooper high end overclocking board but if thats the only option to get a white motherboard then so be it. I'll be using Noctuas new black 140mm round fans for the cooler so don't worry, the white and black aesthetic will not be ruined by brown fans.

I'm thinking 3x 120mm corsair fans for the front and 2x 140mm for the top (right side in my case orientation). With a non reference Pascal 1080 GPU likely residing in the PCI-E slot I feel that those 5 fans as intake versus the 1x 140 back fan extracting will create lots of positive pressure and help push the GPU exhaust straight out the open mesh beside the PCI-E slots.

I'm thinking that I'll get a light box for the 2x Drive bay location (I'll have a 1tb SSD and 3-4TB HDD mounted in the PSU section of the case instead) With the case orientated on its side and with the 'bottom' of the case actually becoming the 'left side' of the case against the wall in the corner, from my perspective sitting at the desk, the Lightbox will be visible through both fan grilles/back lighting both fan grilles. Should look good. I'll know for sure once I do a render which I'm about to start. I really think that kind of lighting will turn the bulk of a Twin Tower air cooler like the Noctua D15 into a shining chrome Tower of beauty







ie. In some builds, big bulky air coolers can look nasty and I can see the aesthetic benefits of AIO or full water cooling even if one didn't give a fiddlers about cooling efficiency. However, I think in this case, in this orientation, in this colour scheme, the Aluminium D15 might end up looking fantastic.

My last question concerns fans and fan control. Given the 5 of 6 fans being intake and going for positive pressure and non reference air cooled GPU and D15 cooled CPU, which Corsair fans should I be going for. Low pressure case fans or High pressure? Quiet edition or normal edition? Do I connect them up with Y cables and hook them up to motherboard fan headers or should I invest in a 5.25" bay fan controller. If so, which fan controller would you recommend etc.

Hopefully you guys can answer some of my questions, critique my build plans etc.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> Can anyone recommend a White z170 motherboard. Not sure which would look better. One with a white PCB or simply a white plastic motherboard PCB cover. While I will be overclocking the proposed 6700K I'll be using a Noctua D15 cooler. Not interested in AIO or watercooling at this time. (Had bad experiences with a H100 on a build for my brother a few years ago. Loud and lots went wrong with it. So the motherboard doesn't have to be a super dooper high end overclocking board but if thats the only option to get a white motherboard then so be it. I'll be using Noctuas new black 140mm round fans for the cooler so don't worry, the white and black aesthetic will not be ruined by brown fans.
> 
> My last question concerns fans and fan control. Given the 5 of 6 fans being intake and going for positive pressure and non reference air cooled GPU and D15 cooled CPU, which Corsair fans should I be going for. Low pressure case fans or High pressure? Quiet edition or normal edition? Do I connect them up with Y cables and hook them up to motherboard fan headers or should I invest in a 5.25" bay fan controller. If so, which fan controller would you recommend etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Here is the only white MB that is also a decent clocker that I can think of... http://pcpartpicker.com/part/asus-motherboard-sabertoothz170s

For the fans since they will not be moving air through any radiators as case fans the Corsair AF series is what you will need. You can get either Quiet or normal that is up to you. The Performance fans have a much higher CFM and using a fan tuner should be able to match the same fan curve as the quuiet so personally I would go with the "normal" and use a custom curve. Depending on what MB you go with Y splitter to group cables together will work but never link more than 2 fans to a single header. Also make sure the amp rating of the two fans is still below the amp rating of the header. The information on both should be easy to find. If you need maximum control of the fan profiles then a fan controller like the grid+ V2 is a good choice. Ive never painted a case so I cant help you there. Hope this answers some of your questions at least


----------



## Calibos

Excellent, Thanks Superkyle


----------



## Nick-F

With regards to paint , I used normal auto paint . I used a white undercoat for the vent covers , and gloss finish on mesh and interior . I also used some gloss white acrylic on the bottom as I don't use the HDD bays ( I have SSD`s ) , and as a finishing touch I have put some mirrored acrylic as a back
plate for GPU .


----------



## Calibos

Wow, thats a gorgeous build Nick!


----------



## LocoDiceGR

How much DB are the stock fans of air 540? is it worth it to replace them with AF 140 quiet edition or not?

Thanks!


----------



## Nick-F

Thankyou Calibos , most kind of you .


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocoDiceGR*
> 
> How much DB are the stock fans of air 540? is it worth it to replace them with AF 140 quiet edition or not?
> 
> Thanks!


Stock fans are AF140L so basically a generic now ringed AF140 fan. If you have a fan controller or a MB that can do custom curves then you can tune the fans to behave exactly like the AF140 quiets so no not worth the money IMO. Now if you want the rings to match the build or want something quieter than the stock 140L there are better options than the 140 quiets that produce higher CFM and lower noise.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick-F*
> 
> With regards to paint , I used normal auto paint . I used a white undercoat for the vent covers , and gloss finish on mesh and interior . I also used some gloss white acrylic on the bottom as I don't use the HDD bays ( I have SSD`s ) , and as a finishing touch I have put some mirrored acrylic as a back
> plate for GPU .


This looks quite slick! So, your GPU radiator fan: I've seen a lot of people hook up radiators there. But, doesn't that get affected by the filter in the front? Or is that not a big issue? Or did you remove the filter?


----------



## Nick-F

Thanks ,? . No , as long as you clean the filter regularly ( do mine every 2 weeks ) . GPU never goes much above 50 deg C even maxxed out in a warm room ( was 22 deg C ambient)


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick-F*
> 
> Thanks ,? . No , as long as you clean the filter regularly ( do mine every 2 weeks ) . GPU never goes much above 50 deg C even maxxed out in a warm room ( was 22 deg C ambient)


Oh, fantastic. That's actually great to hear. 50C? Wow. I can't go back to air cooling on my next GPU now. I bet it's quieter, too.


----------



## Nick-F

ikjadoon , whisper quiet , I will never go back to air cooled GPU I don't think , tho an upgrade to the new nvidia pascal series will have to wait for a while . I think I will wait until the 1080Ti comes out , maybe September - October .


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick-F*
> 
> ikjadoon , whisper quiet , I will never go back to air cooled GPU I don't think , tho an upgrade to the new nvidia pascal series will have to wait for a while . I think I will wait until the 1080Ti comes out , maybe September - October .


Wow, and on a GTX 980 Ti. A 120mm radiator, pushing through a filter, is "whisper quiet" + 50C load temps. Looks like these GPUs have been asking for some water for a while, then!

I was debating...whether I should've snagged a H110i GTX for $60 on Slick Deals, thinking, maybe 280mm would help cool the GPU even more! But, hahah, definitely overkill. If it's 50C on load, there's not much cooler it can really get, haha.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Stock fans are AF140L so basically a generic now ringed AF140 fan. If you have a fan controller or a MB that can do custom curves then you can tune the fans to behave exactly like the AF140 quiets so no not worth the money IMO. Now if you want the rings to match the build or want something quieter than the stock 140L there are better options than the 140 quiets that produce higher CFM and lower noise.


Alright thanks for your reply, im looking to make my case quieter..my mobo is old so only 2 fan connectors
and i dont have fan controller...

I was thinking to replace only the back fan with AF140 quiet edition and for the front ones to buy a 7V cable so they spin in lower rpm's

what do u think about that.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocoDiceGR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Stock fans are AF140L so basically a generic now ringed AF140 fan. If you have a fan controller or a MB that can do custom curves then you can tune the fans to behave exactly like the AF140 quiets so no not worth the money IMO. Now if you want the rings to match the build or want something quieter than the stock 140L there are better options than the 140 quiets that produce higher CFM and lower noise.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright thanks for your reply, im looking to make my case quieter..my mobo is old so only 2 fan connectors
> and i dont have fan controller...
> 
> I was thinking to replace only the back fan with AF140 quiet edition and for the front ones to buy a 7V cable so they spin in lower rpm's
> 
> what do u think about that.
Click to expand...

That will work. You will need to split the front two 140mm fans together or if you use 120mm fans X 3 for the front you will need to split two fronts to one header and the rear and front to another leaving the front paired with the rear running at limited rpm due to being paired with the rear.

If I was you I would look around eBay for a used fan controller. It doesn't have to be anything special but will work much better IMO.

You can find the older models of products very cheap. If money is the concern.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/262417158239


----------



## Calibos

Been busy planning various aesthetic mods for my proposed 'On its side' Air540 Air-Cooled VR build. One of the potential mods is an molded edge lit acrylic shroud for a Twin Tower Air Cooler. This would wrap over the top of the Heatsink. So I need to know how much space there is between a Noctua D15 and the clear acrylic side panel. ie. Will I have enough clearance between the top of the D15 and the side panel to accommodate an acrylic shroud over the heatsink.

(Perspex/Acrylic heat molded/shaped into a squared C type shape with 120mm holes for the fans cut out with a hole saw on my drill. Inside surface one adheres a sheet of retroreflective dots. Outside surface white filter 'paper' sheet with a black vinyl top layer. logos or text lasercut out. ie Shroud is Black but with lit up text/logo and the edges of the acrylic glow with the chosen LED colour like those XSPC GPU backplates)


----------



## pet1

If i put an x-flow 45mm 240 in the top and a 30mm x-flow 360 in the front, what would be the best option to connect those two?
A staight connection from the 360 and into the end of the 240 or a 90 degree turn on the 360?


----------



## JunkaDK

Hey guys. Just wanted to share some pics of my ALL white 540 air. The white i painted does not match the original perfectly , but i still think it looks good. I also painted my graphics card to fit the theme









Enjoy


----------



## tartysmurf

here is my small mod to my 540 air black case





My Specs

Case Corsair Carbide Series® Air 540 High Airflow ATX Cube Case (Modded and still not finished)
Operating System Windows 10 Pro 64Bit
Manufacturer ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR V FORMULA-Z AMD 990FX
Processor AMD FX(tm)-8320 8 Core Processor
Memory 32.00 GB
Hard Drive 1.82 TB, WDC WD20EFRX-68EUZN0 ATA Device
Hard Drive 350 GB, Hitachi HCC543216A7A380 ATA Device
Hard Drive 119.24 GB, SanDisk SDSSDHP128G ATA Device
Video Card NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960
Monitor Samsung Curved 24inch HDMI
Sound Card Realtek High Definition Audio
Sound Card NVIDIA Virtual Audio Device (Wave Extensible) (WDM)
Sound Card NVIDIA High Definition Audio
Keyboard Corsair Gaming K95 RGB
Mouse Corsair White M65 RGB
Water Cooling CPU Corsair H80i GT
Water Cooling GPU Corsiar H110 GT


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Hey guys. Just wanted to share some pics of my ALL white 540 air. The white i painted does not match the original perfectly , but i still think it looks good. I also painted my graphics card to fit the theme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dude, Thank You Thank You Thank You!!

You've just saved me a tonne of modding effort and possibly wrecked fans, you've saved my brain from all the flip flopping between my modded fans idea and the coloured plastic ring of the Corsair fans and trying to combine the two.

I had thought I had this great original idea of cutting fans in half and sandwiching an edge lit acrylic sheet between them. Turns out Thermaltake have already done something similar!!.Because I had never once seen these fans in photo's or reviewed I did not know they existed so I never even bothered googling LED RING Fans or any similar keywords.

Those fans are *exactly* what I want!!!
















Still cant find many reviews of them. How do the High Static Pressure rad versions compare to the corsair fans that come with a H110i GT I wonder? I also wonder does the fact that 3 of these fans going through the Thermaltake RGB controller interfere with the connection of the fans to the H110i GT PWM fan controller of the pump

......And another thing !!!

I planned to paint my Air540 white too (Though not the removable front and top fan grille sections) What type of paint did you use to do yours. Certainly looks great on the photo's. Is it matt or gloss?

I've been beating myself up about my procrastination on ordering the parts for my build. Paralysis by analysis. My Oculus Rift is about to ship and I still haven't built my new VR PC. However, this kind of **** is why I get paralysis by analysis!!. I would have kicked myself if I'd spent over €100 on fans only to discover these Thermaltake Riings only days later









So again Thank You!! Thank You!! Thank You!!









*PS* Any chance of a photo of the front of the case with the fans lit up?


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> Dude, Thank You Thank You Thank You!!
> 
> You've just saved me a tonne of modding effort and possibly wrecked fans, you've saved my brain from all the flip flopping between my modded fans idea and the coloured plastic ring of the Corsair fans and trying to combine the two.
> 
> I had thought I had this great original idea of cutting fans in half and sandwiching an edge lit acrylic sheet between them. Turns out Thermaltake have already done something similar!!.Because I had never once seen these fans in photo's or reviewed I did not know they existed so I never even bothered googling LED RING Fans or any similar keywords.
> 
> Those fans are *exactly* what I want!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still cant find many reviews of them. How do the High Static Pressure rad versions compare to the corsair fans that come with a H110i GT I wonder? I also wonder does the fact that 3 of these fans going through the Thermaltake RGB controller interfere with the connection of the fans to the H110i GT PWM fan controller of the pump
> 
> ......And another thing !!!
> 
> I planned to paint my Air540 white too (Though not the removable front and top fan grille sections) What type of paint did you use to do yours. Certainly looks great on the photo's. Is it matt or gloss?
> 
> I've been beating myself up about my procrastination on ordering the parts for my build. Paralysis by analysis. My Oculus Rift is about to ship and I still haven't built my new VR PC. However, this kind of **** is why I get paralysis by analysis!!. I would have kicked myself if I'd spent over €100 on fans only to discover these Thermaltake Riings only days later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So again Thank You!! Thank You!! Thank You!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PS* Any chance of a photo of the front of the case with the fans lit up?










I'm glad that i could be of help.. thats why we share stuff right?







Funny i'd never seen the Thermaltake fans before either, until recently where i saw a build that had them, and luckily he had written the make and model









I would say that the static pressure are just as good, if not better, than the standard corsair fans. I don't use the RGB version of the fans.. mine are the white version, so no LED controller. You can get them in different colors









My idle temps when up about 3-5 degress from the h110i to the Raijintek cooler, and that means going from a 280mm rad to at 240mm and fans. The Thermaltake 140mm version is only 1400 rpm @ 51.15 CFM and the Corsairs stock fans are 2000-2200 rpm, so they cool better. My 5930K @ 4.5Ghz MAX load settles on 65-67c cooled by 2 x 120mm 1500 rpm fans. When i had the H110i GT my temps where 60-63 MAX load fans at 2200 rpm and LOAD AF!

They Ring fans are very silent so i can't find anything bad to say about them. They look AWESOME









About the paint it was just some standard gloss white spray from the local dealer







no known brand. Just lots of thin coats of spray.. BE PATIENT









You can see more pictures here and all my specs/parts: : https://pcpartpicker.com/b/ntPscf

and here is one kind of from the front, but without the painted panels:


----------



## Radnad

@Calibos The best review of the Riing fans you will find.

http://thermalbench.com/2015/05/22/thermaltake-riing-12-led-120mm-fan/


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad that i could be of help.. thats why we share stuff right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny i'd never seen the Thermaltake fans before either, until recently where i saw a build that had them, and luckily he had written the make and model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say that the static pressure are just as good, if not better, than the standard corsair fans. I don't use the RGB version of the fans.. mine are the white version, so no LED controller. You can get them in different colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My idle temps when up about 3-5 degress from the h110i to the Raijintek cooler, and that means going from a 280mm rad to at 240mm and fans. The Thermaltake 140mm version is only 1400 rpm @ 51.15 CFM and the Corsairs stock fans are 2000-2200 rpm, so they cool better. My 5930K @ 4.5Ghz MAX load settles on 65-67c cooled by 2 x 120mm 1500 rpm fans. When i had the H110i GT my temps where 60-63 MAX load fans at 2200 rpm and LOAD AF!
> 
> They Ring fans are very silent so i can't find anything bad to say about them. They look AWESOME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the paint it was just some standard gloss white spray from the local dealer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no known brand. Just lots of thin coats of spray.. BE PATIENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see more pictures here and all my specs/parts: : https://pcpartpicker.com/b/ntPscf
> 
> and here is one kind of from the front, but without the painted panels:


I was getting confused when you said something along the lines of 'the white you painted the case with didn't match the white you painted the case with....'

Now I get it it. You bought a factory white Air 540 and DIY painted the front and top removable fan grilles. Have I got it correct now?

In case I didn't say it before.........*Stunning Build!!!*


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> I was getting confused when you said something along the lines of 'the white you painted the case with didn't match the white you painted the case with....'
> 
> Now I get it it. You bought a factory white Air 540 and DIY painted the front and top removable fan grilles. Have I got it correct now?
> 
> In case I didn't say it before.........*Stunning Build!!!*


Yes correct, factory white 540, and the white spray did not match entirely









Thanks again.


----------



## PrettyDancer

So guys, what is the best airflow option for this case ? ATM I'm rocking 3 120mm Noctua NF P12 in front as INTAKES, and 2 of the 140MM Corsair from the case as the rear and top rear as EXHAUSTS. I have a GTX G1 980 TI and a NH-DH14 cooling a 3570K. So the airflow is pretty much directed from front to back, with the cool air transiting trough the Noctua NH-D14 and exiting from the back.

I saw a lot of people advising to go full positive pressure ? Should I switch to 2 tops intakes (140MM), 1 rear exhaust and 3 front intakes ? (120MM)

I was also thinking of switching a hdd to the back portion of the case and adding a 140mm fan (with high static pressure) just below the GPU (in place of a hdd, but without cutting trough the case) to help it get some air.

Thanks guys


----------



## Konstantink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrettyDancer*
> 
> So guys, what is the best airflow option for this case ? ATM I'm rocking 3 120mm Noctua NF P12 in front as INTAKES, and 2 of the 140MM Corsair from the case as the rear and top rear as EXHAUSTS. I have a GTX G1 980 TI and a NH-DH14 cooling a 3570K. So the airflow is pretty much directed from front to back, with the cool air transiting trough the Noctua NH-D14 and exiting from the back.
> 
> I saw a lot of people advising to go full positive pressure ? Should I switch to 2 tops intakes (140MM), 1 rear exhaust and 3 front intakes ? (120MM)
> 
> I was also thinking of switching a hdd to the back portion of the case and adding a 140mm fan (with high static pressure) just below the GPU (in place of a hdd, but without cutting trough the case) to help it get some air.
> 
> Thanks guys


I am using "all intake, except the rear fan" option at the moment. I like it because I don't have to deal with the dust at all. I have everything under water, but I think it will work great for the air-cooled setup as well, as soon as you will have a lot of cool air in the case and no dust issues.
Try it, you will only need to turn around 1 top fan (If I understood your current setup correctly), and compare your temps under stress.


----------



## PrettyDancer

Thanks for the answer ! I'm wondering tho if having a disruption in the airflow wouldn't be detrimental to a air cooled setup ? ATM the air goes right from front to back. However, if I switch to two intakes top, airflow will be dispruted, will it not ?


----------



## Konstantink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrettyDancer*
> 
> Thanks for the answer ! I'm wondering tho if having a disruption in the airflow wouldn't be detrimental to a air cooled setup ? ATM the air goes right from front to back. However, if I switch to two intakes top, airflow will be dispruted, will it not ?


This Corsair case have a lot of holes in the back and in the bottom, and as soon as you will build up high pressure in the case the air will find a way out. So this setup won't be detrimental. I think that you could just give it a try for a week or so, and if you would feel that case will become hotter or too dusty inside you could always turn some fans around (5 min deal).
But theoretically, I like the variant with only rear fan blowing hot air away more.
(Just to mention: your Noctua cooler air flow should be directed to the back of the case)


----------



## PrettyDancer

Thanks







Yes the Noctua airflow is directed to the back


----------



## rodaduck

hey looks great , where do you get the rear dust screens or did you make them ?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodaduck*
> 
> hey looks great , where do you get the rear dust screens or did you make them ?


Take a look here. Depending on your country there are several retailers.
http://www.demcifilter.com/p0431/corsair-air-540-dust-filter-kit.aspx


----------



## pet1

How much space is the between the PSU and the motherboard metal holder, how much space is there below, is it possible to fit a 16mm tube underneath it with a bulkhead connector to the main chamber?


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pet1*
> 
> How much space is the between the PSU and the motherboard metal holder, how much space is there below, is it possible to fit a 16mm tube underneath it with a bulkhead connector to the main chamber?


Do you mean between the floor panel and the psu? If so, there are two metal standoffs for the psu to rest on, you wouldn't be able to route anything without cutting them apart.

If you mean between the psu and the motherboard wall, then there's maybe 5-8mm of space. Enough for maybe a sata cable.


----------



## v1ral

Dumb question.
I plan on movijg my fans up front to the outside position so I can have a little bit more room for my GPU, has anyone put filters in front of the fans behind the grilled mesh?


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Dumb question.
> I plan on movijg my fans up front to the outside position so I can have a little bit more room for my GPU, has anyone put filters in front of the fans behind the grilled mesh?


I actually just rebuilt mine... Haven't touched it in a few months and it was a dust wad. I have a 360 in front and 240 up top - previously I had the fans for the 360 on the outside. After seeing the dust mess, I moved them inside and put the stock filter on the outside.

Doesn't really answer your question, but I also was able to put filters on the top 240 and the outer panel went on fine.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Dumb question.
> I plan on movijg my fans up front to the outside position so I can have a little bit more room for my GPU, has anyone put filters in front of the fans behind the grilled mesh?


Yeah, I was able to install filters on corsair sp120 fans installed outside behind the front grille.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Yeah, I was able to install filters on corsair sp120 fans installed outside behind the front grille.


Can you please clarify, were you able to install Corsair's filter, the one coming with the chassis, or other filters?

Thank you.


----------



## axiumone

I was able to install these filers on my fans.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/aluminum-fan-filters/akasa-aluminum-120mm-fan-filter-black.html


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> I was able to install these filers on my fans.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/aluminum-fan-filters/akasa-aluminum-120mm-fan-filter-black.html


Are these a direct mount to fans with ample room for all three filters?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Dumb question.
> I plan on movijg my fans up front to the outside position so I can have a little bit more room for my GPU, has anyone put filters in front of the fans behind the grilled mesh?


This interests me, as well, because on this Saturday I will mount my chassis and start using it again. This time I want to place 2 x 140mm fans on the front panel.
So, I have just tested it.

The only way you can mount 2x140 mm on the front panel AND use Corsair's dust filter, at the same time, is this:
- Mount the 140 mm fans on the outside.
- Place the grilled mesh.
- Place Corsair's dust filter on the grilled mesh (on the outside).

For me, personally, efficiency and performance always come first, so this works fine for me.








_(By the way, one has indeed to keep staring at the front side of the chassis to realize that the filter is there. Otherwise, you do not observe it)._


----------



## SicJake

Has anyone had any luck spray painting this case with all it's angles? I'm half way thru doing mine and the corners are driving me nuts:

Pic below


http://imgur.com/E7WvSxl


Started with a neutral grey primer, for the coloured spray I'm using a quick dry paint, thought it would handle the corners better.

I'm half tempted to sand the corners down and make it a smoothed curve. Worried I might sand thru the case tho.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Are these a direct mount to fans with ample room for all three filters?


Here's a picture. There's probably 1mm of space clearance between the filters and the front mesh.


----------



## kentoR32

Hey Guys,

Here is my last build with the Corsair 540 Air. I change in a few weeks to a Caselabs SMA8.
I trade my EVGA Hydro Copper 980Ti for 2 MSI 980Ti with Waterblock and Backplate, then i change the tubing because the softener from the clear tubes is terrible, and i really like the neoprene tubes!
Then i expand my loop with two more rads, one MO-RA3 Pro from Watercool and one XSPC 480 rad.
The 480 is the first component for the new SMA8 build (bottom chamber)

So i got really nice temperatures with the massive radiator surface (240mm+360mm = intern & 1080mm MORA + 480mm XSPC)
1h GTA-V max WQHD settings Watertemperature around 26°C


----------



## JunkaDK

I am going bonkers with case fans ATM... right now i am at 10 fans and 3 more incomming soon








pictures will come


----------



## Firann

Question for you guys!

I have the demciflex fan covers (the entire pack) and have installed all of them but i'm having minor trouble with 2. The rear one and the bottom 240 one.

The bottom one isn't causing me a lot of trouble but it is a bit loose on some places. The rear one though is a pain. In through I have the fan grill on still and i dunno if thats the reason but it keeps falling off every once in a while.

Also just a general query. Should I remove fan grills plastic honeycombs etc when the demciflex covers are installed? I just placed them between the fans and the covers for top and from.


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firann*
> 
> Question for you guys!
> 
> I have the demciflex fan covers (the entire pack) and have installed all of them but i'm having minor trouble with 2. The rear one and the bottom 240 one.
> 
> The bottom one isn't causing me a lot of trouble but it is a bit loose on some places. The rear one though is a pain. In through I have the fan grill on still and i dunno if thats the reason but it keeps falling off every once in a while.
> 
> Also just a general query. Should I remove fan grills plastic honeycombs etc when the demciflex covers are installed? I just placed them between the fans and the covers for top and from.


On the bottom one i used 4 pieces of tape to keep it in place.. the magnets are not great. The rear one i don't use.


----------



## Nick-F

WP_20160526_20_40_51_Pro.jpg 3989k .jpg file
 Just fitted my new EKWB water-block on my 980Ti Kingpin


----------



## MLJS54

My new build:

- Silver Air 540
- 6600K @ 4.4GHz
- H100i w/ SP120s
- MSI Gaming M5 motherboard
- Gigabyte G1 970 (waiting for 1080 release)
- Crucial 250GB M.2 SSD
- G.Skill TridentZ

Most likely going to replace the stock LED front fans for another set of the red SP120s.

Great case. Was absolutely fantastic to work in.


----------



## Nick-F

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> 
> 
> My new build:
> 
> - Silver Air 540
> - 6600K @ 4.4GHz
> - H100i w/ SP120s
> - MSI Gaming M5 motherboard
> - Gigabyte G1 970 (waiting for 1080 release)
> - Crucial 250GB M.2 SSD
> - G.Skill TridentZ
> 
> Most likely going to replace the stock LED front fans for another set of the red SP120s.
> 
> Great case. Was absolutely fantastic to work in.


Very nice build , some red PSU cables perhaps ? that's only a personal choice , not a criticism .


----------



## Calibos

I've ordered an RMx750 PSU for my new Air 540 build. Which custom cables should I be looking at. Just looking for White CPU/24pin/2xPCI-e with the inline doodads compatible with the Corsair RMx series PSU.

My GPU will be an Asus Strix GTX1080 and I'll be mounting 2x 140mm intake Fans where the HDD Hot-swap trays are and the fans will be connected and controlled by the Fan Headers on the GPU. For those that have fans mounted in this location. Did you guys just bend the HDD Tray rails back the other way outside the chassis or did you dremel them off completely?


----------



## Rekpoint

I'm looking to upgrade from my Phanteks Enthoo Pro to the Corsair 540. I am curious If anyone has fit a H110I gtx and an E-ATX mobo (EVGA Z97 Classified) in the case.


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rekpoint*
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade from my Phanteks Enthoo Pro to the Corsair 540. I am curious If anyone has fit a H110I gtx and an E-ATX mobo (EVGA Z97 Classified) in the case.


i had an 110i GT and e-atx board. Fits just fine ?


----------



## Rekpoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> i had an 110i GT and e-atx board. Fits just fine ?


You mind hooking me up with pics? Just so I can see what I am working with?


----------



## muzammil84

Hi everyone.
Just recently have built in this case, not very easy for watercooling, a bit tight all around and not the best design for going water but managed to fit pump and res in the main chamber(it's in horizontal orientation so that didn't help either lol). Just couple of bad photos taken after leak test and before sending to customer.


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muzammil84*
> 
> Hi everyone.
> Just recently have built in this case, not very easy for watercooling, a bit tight all around and not the best design for going water but managed to fit pump and res in the main chamber(it's in horizontal orientation so that didn't help either lol). Just couple of bad photos taken after leak test and before sending to customer.


I don't know much about EK blocks, but it looks like you have the flow reversed on the GPU block.


----------



## muzammil84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I don't know much about EK blocks, but it looks like you have the flow reversed on the GPU block.


I don't know much either but EK clearly says that any port can be used as inlet(or outlet).
Gpu maxes out @ 44°C after few hours of gaming so I think it's good?


----------



## Nick-F

I have just fitted an EK block , and yes you can fit anyway you like , it is designed to flow either way .


----------



## stocksux

What do you guys think about a custom GPU location??
Or maybe just a couple fans (I'd recess them down further than this pic)


----------



## Nick-F

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stocksux*
> 
> What do you guys think about a custom GPU location??
> Or maybe just a couple fans (I'd recess them down further than this pic)


If it were me , I would have 3 x 120 mm fans in the front , 1 x 140 mm at the back , and maybe 1 of the 140 mm (currently in the front) exhausting out the bottom . Nice rig by the way


----------



## Calibos

I'm about to build my VR PC in a white Air 540 laid on its side with the Window facing up. H110i GT Push/Pull exhausting out the top. Rear 140mm Exhausting. 3x 120mm on the front intake and 2x 140mm on the bottom like your third photo as intake blowing at the GPU and controlled by the PWM fan headers on my soon to arrive Asus Strix 1080.


----------



## rck1984

Some (more) recent pictures of my Carbide 'Air' 540:











Still very satisfied with the case, no upgrade itch yet.


----------



## Nick-F

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Some (more) recent pictures of my Carbide 'Air' 540:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still very satisfied with the case, no upgrade itch yet.


Very nice tidy build , I like the industrial look , tho I do prefer a little more colour in mine .


----------



## JunkaDK

Heys,

A tip for u owners of this awesome case.

If you are struggling with your GPU temps in the summer, or just need to lower temps for overclocking .. a "fix" can be to place 3 x 120mm in a PCI FAN bracket above your GPU. In my case this lowers the temps by approx. 10% . In my case from 78c to 70c at full load with card overclocket quite a bit







+ i think it looks awesome


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkaDK*
> 
> Heys,
> 
> A tip for u owners of this awesome case.
> 
> If you are struggling with your GPU temps in the summer, or just need to lower temps for overclocking .. a "fix" can be to place 3 x 120mm in a PCI FAN bracket above your GPU. In my case this lowers the temps by approx. 10% . In my case from 78c to 70c at full load with card overclocket quite a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + i think it looks awesome


We can do a compare and contrast by next week. Received all my components this past week except for the most important. My Asus Strix GTX1080. Can't wait to hook up the Thermaltake RIING fans that you and your gorgeous build clued me in on.









Like you I have always intended to have my GPU in the second or third PCIe x16 slot on the mobo and to mount 2x 140mm intake fans in the bottom of the case where the HDD's normally go blowing fresh air at the card. One of the features of the Strix GTX1080 that I was pleasantly surprised by was the 2x PWM fan connections on the card meaning these intakes are controlled by GPU temps and not case temps. At GPU idle thats another set of fans powered down to reduce noise which is always a bonus.

Where we deviate is that I intend to adapt an idea I implemented in a build I did for an SLI rig for my brother back in 2011.



ie. Mount a 120mm fan outside the case over the PCIe backplates with zip ties to pull GPU exhaust air out the back as quickly as possible before it gets recycled through the CPU AIO cooler. Again the bonus with the strix is that unlike in the 2011 implementation, this fan will be controlled by the GPU itself and when not needed when the card is idling it wont be on.


----------



## tylerd92

Soon to be 540 owner checking in.

I posted on the actual corsair thread but this one seems to have much more activity.

Could anyone recommend a fan controller/fan setup?

I'm gonna be using my H80iGT (2x 120) as the rear exhaust fan, 3 120s in front, and 2 140s on the top. My mobo only has 4x 4pin connectors, can I just use a Y splitter for 2 of my fans and be fine? Would like to find a nice fan controller for it, but it's difficult to find something that looks good with the vertical bays.

Can't wait to finish this build, gonna take some pictures with my brothers DSLR camera. Stoked.


----------



## MufasaLG

Hey guys, quick question

I am building a fairly simple, custom desk out of ikea countertop and steel pip legs. I want to build a PC in a drawer if you will, to get it out of the way, and have a window through to desk into it. I was going to have setting fabricated, but stumbled on the 540.

My idea is to turn the 540 on its side, window up, and mount drawer rails to the top and bottom of the case, which will hold the case to the desk, via wooded arms I'll repurpose from an ikea stool.

Do you guys think the top and bottom of the case, the half without the fan grills, they will be above the rail, is strong enough to hold the weight of the PC? Without being able to get my hands on one to check, I'm hesitant, and I know the top side is plastic, with metal under.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Well boys and girls, time to move on from my beloved 540, ordered a Caselab's Bullet BH7 last night, its been a fun time and I've enjoyed the case buy man am I ready to go horizontal with a smaller footprint to boot.


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Well boys and girls, time to move on from my beloved 540, ordered a Caselab's Bullet BH7 last night, its been a fun time and I've enjoyed the case buy man am I ready to go horizontal with a smaller footprint to boot.


Oh no you didn't... Jk, pre-ordered gunmetal bh7. I still have my wife's air 540 in white. 540 is a great case especially for people who are just getting into pc building and don't want to worry about cable management.


----------



## MufasaLG

So, can anyone comment on the strength of the metal on the solid sides of this case, opposite the fan grills?

Does it seem strong enough, that I could mount rails to it and the metal would hold its weight as a drawer?


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Quick question, anyone have change the stock fans for the Silent Wings 2?
Difference in noise/perf ???


----------



## killeraxemannic

What do you guys think are the absolute best/quietest fans for the A540? I currently have Delta 1212DE's in mine right now because I was mining. Not doing that anymore and the Deltas are driving me nuts with how loud they are. Want to replace the front 3 intake fans and my top 2 which blow through my H100i.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> What do you guys think are the absolute best/quietest fans for the A540? I currently have Delta 1212DE's in mine right now because I was mining. Not doing that anymore and the Deltas are driving me nuts with how loud they are. Want to replace the front 3 intake fans and my top 2 which blow through my H100i.


I think Silent Wings 2, looking to put them on mine.

Im waiting for some feedback from the guys here, if anyone have them.


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocoDiceGR*
> 
> I think Silent Wings 2, looking to put them on mine.
> 
> Im waiting for some feedback from the guys here, if anyone have them.


I have 3 140mm Silent Wings 2 with the rubber mounts installed in my 540. The fans are super quiet, all you hear is a bit of airflow. However I believe one of mine has some bearing damage, as there is a hum above 700rpm. Other than that, I can warmly recommend the beQuiet fans !


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> I have 3 140mm Silent Wings 2 with the rubber mounts installed in my 540. The fans are super quiet, all you hear is a bit of airflow. !


That was all , i wanted to hear, because the stock corsair fans are to loud for me.

Thank you very much! Nice build.


----------



## killeraxemannic

I'm actually thinking about getting 5 of these Nidec Servo GentleTyphoon 120mm Case Fan 2150 RPM PWM

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B017UX9DRA/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=1HFECRAMO6A67&coliid=I2K6SMBQ98O390

What do you guys think? Looking for good cooling performance and super quietness.


----------



## vkvkvvk

Just finished my build. Some minor upgrades.
The fans,casing led strip and reservoir are rgb leds.
RGB demo 





__
https://flic.kr/p/JaioLU



__
https://flic.kr/p/JdkfJi


----------



## killeraxemannic

What do you guys think about pulling out the rear fan on the 540? I had a few people in another thread tell me that I should pull the rear fan in my case to get some positive pressure since I have a H100i on the top to give some cooling to the video card. Anyone experimented with that?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> What do you guys think about pulling out the rear fan on the 540? I had a few people in another thread tell me that I should pull the rear fan in my case to get some positive pressure since I have a H100i on the top to give some cooling to the video card. Anyone experimented with that?


I'm assuming you are using the H100i as an intake for the top correct? If this is correct and you are running the front fans as intake you are in positive pressure. Removing the rear fan won't benefit you considering the case has air leak paths as is. Use a fan controller to reduce the fan speed to even disconnect the fan and you can verify the results without actually removing the fan. I'm willing to bet there will be no advantage to removing the fan.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I'm assuming you are using the H100i as an intake for the top correct? If this is correct and you are running the front fans as intake you are in positive pressure. Removing the rear fan won't benefit you considering the case has air leak paths as is. Use a fan controller to reduce the fan speed to even disconnect the fan and you can verify the results without actually removing the fan. I'm willing to bet there will be no advantage to removing the fan.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


No I have it setup as default. Front 3 fans are intake, Rear and top two are exhaust. Top to are blowing through the radiator.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I'm assuming you are using the H100i as an intake for the top correct? If this is correct and you are running the front fans as intake you are in positive pressure. Removing the rear fan won't benefit you considering the case has air leak paths as is. Use a fan controller to reduce the fan speed to even disconnect the fan and you can verify the results without actually removing the fan. I'm willing to bet there will be no advantage to removing the fan.
> 
> Always destroying exergy
> 
> 
> 
> No I have it setup as default. Front 3 fans are intake, Rear and top two are exhaust. Top to are blowing through the radiator.
Click to expand...

More than likely you have plenty of air flow to cool VRMs etc so I would set up the radiator to be an intake at the top. This will leave only the rear as the exhaust. This will likely provide you the best temps possible for the case.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> More than likely you have plenty of air flow to cool VRMs etc so I would set up the radiator to be an intake at the top. This will leave only the rear as the exhaust. This will likely provide you the best temps possible for the case.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


Wouldn't it be counter intuitive to blow the hot air from the cpu into the case though? Then you would be relying on one fan to get all the hot air out instead of 3? I could be wrong in my thinking though. I guess I could try both ways and set a thermometer on top of the gpu or something and see what happens


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> More than likely you have plenty of air flow to cool VRMs etc so I would set up the radiator to be an intake at the top. This will leave only the rear as the exhaust. This will likely provide you the best temps possible for the case.
> 
> Always destroying exergy
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be counter intuitive to blow the hot air from the cpu into the case though? Then you would be relying on one fan to get all the hot air out instead of 3? I could be wrong in my thinking though. I guess I could try both ways and set a thermometer on top of the gpu or something and see what happens
Click to expand...

Thats the delima with water cooling just the CPU and not the GPU also. Having your CPU rad as intake will give you best water cooled performance by cooling the rad with ambient air, but yes it blows warm air into an already very warm air cooled GPU which just causes a hot mess. So you would usually run the CPU rad as exhaust even though you are sacrificing a little better cooling on your CPU by using warm air to cool the rad.

The best option is to water cool both so that both rads can be intake and get the coolest ambient air, and then let positive pressure do the rest by expelling the warm air inside the case out every crack and crevice. Another radiator and water block for the GPU would cost you, but the piece of mind and headache you save might be worth it.

If you just can't put the GPU under water then I think leave your top CPU rad as exhaust and look at putting intake fans in the bottom where the HDD's go. This would give you extra air on the GPU and positive pressure also.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> Thats the delima with water cooling just the CPU and not the GPU also. Having your CPU rad as intake will give you best water cooled performance by cooling the rad with ambient air, but yes it blows warm air into an already very warm air cooled GPU which just causes a hot mess. So you would usually run the CPU rad as exhaust even though you are sacrificing a little better cooling on your CPU by using warm air to cool the rad.
> 
> The best option is to water cool both so that both rads can be intake and get the coolest ambient air, and then let positive pressure do the rest by expelling the warm air inside the case out every crack and crevice. Another radiator and water block for the GPU would cost you, but the piece of mind and headache you save might be worth it.
> 
> If you just can't put the GPU under water then I think leave your top CPU rad as exhaust and look at putting intake fans in the bottom where the HDD's go. This would give you extra air on the GPU and positive pressure also.


I have tons of head room on my CPU so I think I am good. Barely breaks 60C at 4.4ghz and 1.28V vcore. That's with the Delta fans though. I will have to see how the new GT's I ordered do. I am sure they will be decent though.


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> Thats the delima with water cooling just the CPU and not the GPU also. Having your CPU rad as intake will give you best water cooled performance by cooling the rad with ambient air, but yes it blows warm air into an already very warm air cooled GPU which just causes a hot mess. So you would usually run the CPU rad as exhaust even though you are sacrificing a little better cooling on your CPU by using warm air to cool the rad.
> 
> The best option is to water cool both so that both rads can be intake and get the coolest ambient air, and then let positive pressure do the rest by expelling the warm air inside the case out every crack and crevice. Another radiator and water block for the GPU would cost you, but the piece of mind and headache you save might be worth it.
> 
> If you just can't put the GPU under water then I think leave your top CPU rad as exhaust and look at putting intake fans in the bottom where the HDD's go. This would give you extra air on the GPU and positive pressure also.
> 
> 
> 
> I have tons of head room on my CPU so I think I am good. Barely breaks 60C at 4.4ghz and 1.28V vcore. That's with the Delta fans though. I will have to see how the new GT's I ordered do. I am sure they will be decent though.
Click to expand...

You still need positive pressure imo, so I would turn the rear fan around as intake and let everything exhaust out the top, and I would still consider some fans in the bottom intaking.


----------



## superkyle1721

Turning the rear into an exhaust will drastically mess up the air flow dynamics. Not a good idea. I'm speaking from much trial and error. Turning the top into intake is the way to go. Since there is a significant amount of air being forced through the radiator the difference in MB temp or case temp won't change very much. You will not only be relying on the rear fan to expel all the heat. The case has many perforated areas that will expel the heat for you under positive pressure. I've tried setting the fans just about every way you can think of. Best temps for CPU and GPU came from setting the rad on top as intake and this was before water cooled GPUs. Honestly though don't just take my word for it. Test it out yourself.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Turning the rear into an exhaust will drastically mess up the air flow dynamics. Not a good idea. I'm speaking from much trial and error. Turning the top into intake is the way to go. Since there is a significant amount of air being forced through the radiator the difference in MB temp or case temp won't change very much. You will not only be relying on the rear fan to expel all the heat. The case has many perforated areas that will expel the heat for you under positive pressure. I've tried setting the fans just about every way you can think of. Best temps for CPU and GPU came from setting the rad on top as intake and this was before water cooled GPUs. Honestly though don't just take my word for it. Test it out yourself.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


Yeah I am going to give some different configurations a shot and see what kind of temps I get.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Turning the rear into an exhaust will drastically mess up the air flow dynamics. Not a good idea. I'm speaking from much trial and error. Turning the top into intake is the way to go. Since there is a significant amount of air being forced through the radiator the difference in MB temp or case temp won't change very much. You will not only be relying on the rear fan to expel all the heat. The case has many perforated areas that will expel the heat for you under positive pressure. I've tried setting the fans just about every way you can think of. Best temps for CPU and GPU came from setting the rad on top as intake and this was before water cooled GPUs. Honestly though don't just take my word for it. Test it out yourself.
> 
> Always destroying exergy
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I am going to give some different configurations a shot and see what kind of temps I get.
Click to expand...

That really is your best bet. I will say though visualize the pathway. For instance the air that comes through the rad if setup as intake will only have the momentum to reach ram vrm etc. the airflow coming from the front D as will blend with it and force it out the back most likely before it reaches the GPU the lower two fans will predominantly feed the GPU with fresh air. 99% of the time depending on your work load your rad fans will never see 100%. Make use of custom fan curves and set the front fans to stay at slightly higher speeds.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## loscamos

Hi guys I have some questions, how good is airflow in this case? I will use a 5920k and gtx 1070 with a cryorig r1. How it will perform? I also have another question, is there any other dust filter solution instead of buying the kit which is 80$ from demfilter? I'm kind upset to spend 80$ on filters on a 150$ case. Thanks


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loscamos*
> 
> Hi guys I have some questions, how good is airflow in this case? I will use a 5920k and gtx 1070 with a cryorig r1. How it will perform? I also have another question, is there any other dust filter solution instead of buying the kit which is 80$ from demfilter? I'm kind upset to spend 80$ on filters on a 150$ case. Thanks


Depending on how much you plan to OC your temps should be fine. I know the chip can get quite toasty. As for the filers I own the kit and honestly depending on how your fans are arranged you can always just buy the pieces that you need. Only use filters on the intakes. If you keep positive pressure then the rest of the filters are not needed.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## NTEAM

It's nearly finish.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vkvkvvk*
> 
> Just finished my build. Some minor upgrades.
> The fans,casing led strip and reservoir are rgb leds.
> RGB demo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/JaioLU
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/JdkfJi


How did you get the 220x2 to change like that, I'm tired of finding the fan splitter and changing the color that way, having a remote option would be crazy awesome?


----------



## navit

Hook up your reset to the splitter and you can change from the reset button


----------



## vkvkvvk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> How did you get the 220x2 to change like that, I'm tired of finding the fan splitter and changing the color that way, having a remote option would be crazy awesome?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> Hook up your reset to the splitter and you can change from the reset button


Yup, just connect your case reset button to the swiftech's splitter.


----------



## riley989

Just bought an new case, so last pic before this get disassembled next week. Photo is still actually a bit old, graphics card has been replaced with 980 TI:


__
https://flic.kr/p/vcxkuV


----------



## CyBorg807

My second build using a 540


----------



## TiAir54




----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NTEAM*
> 
> It's nearly finish.


Where did you get that side panel? I must know!


----------



## radbanshee

No not possible. I was planning to try it but no go even with case mods unless you make the case longer and taller or mount it on top


----------



## pennover

I'm very happy with how my 540 build turned out. Big thanks to Crosair for this awesome case, awesome job guys! It's a truely original design. After three month of use, I can now say that I'm completely satisfied with all aspects of it: temps, noise, form factor and price have all lived up to my expectations. I completely in love with this case!

Also many thanks to all you great guys here on overclock.net. This forum has helped me tremendously in making the right decision on all of the components













Build Log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1592058/build-log-red-black-fusion-corsair-air-540-5820k-r5e-780gtx-950-pro-280-rads


----------



## Somasonic

Oooo very nice, that third pic really sells it


----------



## tanton

Hi

I am on the market for a new case. I have a 360mm and 240mm radiators and an E-ATX motherboard, will this case be enought for them?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tanton*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I am on the market for a new case. I have a 360mm and 240mm radiators and an E-ATX motherboard, will this case be enought for them?


I doubt it. See the post 2 posts above yours; that has two double radiators and they almost collide. I'm planning on using 360mm and 240mm radiators next year, and the case I plan to switch to is currently the Phanteks Enthoo Evolv Tempered Glass.


----------



## pennover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tanton*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I am on the market for a new case. I have a 360mm and 240mm radiators and an E-ATX motherboard, will this case be enought for them?


It's a very tight fit but doable. I've seen a lot of builds with 360+240. All non E-ATX though, but I don't see why it shouldn't work.You'll loose the bottom hdd tray.


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Beautiful build, BUT waaaaayyyy too many 90 degree bends in that loop. As a result, coolant flow is dramatically reduced, which results in overall degraded performance with regards to coolant temperatures. It's a good thing you are using a Swiftech MCP-655 (or like) pump ;-)


----------



## muzammil84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> Beautiful build, BUT waaaaayyyy too many 90 degree bends in that loop. As a result, coolant flow is dramatically reduced, which results in overall degraded performance with regards to coolant temperatures. It's a good thing you are using a Swiftech MCP-655 (or like) pump ;-)


sll these elbow fittings together are less restrictive than one flow meter put into the loop.
Restriction created by all these fittings is so small that one couldn't tell, unnoticeable in temp change across the loop. D5 pump is way too strong to be limited by few 90 deg fittings.


----------



## pennover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muzammil84*
> 
> sll these elbow fittings together are less restrictive than one flow meter put into the loop.
> Restriction created by all these fittings is so small that one couldn't tell, unnoticeable in temp change across the loop. D5 pump is way too strong to be limited by few 90 deg fittings.


This, and I've actually changed the pump to a USB controlled Aquacomputer Vario VP655, running at 10% - dead silent (decoupled). In my tests, it turned out to not make much of a difference. I've set up a profile on the Aquaero, which slowly increases the fan speed with rising temps, and that seems to be all I need.


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pennover*
> 
> This, and I've actually changed the pump to a USB controlled Aquacomputer Vario VP655, running at 10% - dead silent (decoupled). In my tests, it turned out to not make much of a difference. I've set up a profile on the Aquaero, which slowly increases the fan speed with rising temps, and that seems to be all I need.


I'm sure your system is running optimally. Restriction in overall coolant flow through use of 90 degree bends is not as restricted as with air, so there is that. If you were to run a test of flow pressure using straight pipes only, you would see the dramatic loss in overall flow pressure. But alas, no one runs a coolant loop like that in the real world, so there will always be bends in the tubing (flexible or acrylic). Regardless, very nice looking build and you did a great job!


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tanton*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I am on the market for a new case. I have a 360mm and 240mm radiators and an E-ATX motherboard, will this case be enought for them?


I have a 360 and 240 radiator in my Carbide 540. Using a regular ATX mainboard though, No E-ATX. It's a tight fit but it definitely works, just make sure the radiators aren't too thick:


----------



## NTEAM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Where did you get that side panel? I must know!


drill and put button inside


----------



## Blighthorn

Here we go! I just built this on 7/3/16. Leave any feedback or suggestions!











Let me know!


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blighthorn*
> 
> Here we go! I just built this on 7/3/16. Leave any feedback or suggestions!
> 
> - SNIP -
> 
> 
> 
> - SNIP -


I am planning on using this mobo when I upgrade my machine. Great pics! They have really solidified my decision,


----------



## CyBorg807

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I am planning on using this mobo when I upgrade my machine. Great pics! They have really solidified my decision,


I should have gone for that board, went with the Formula but I don't really see an advantage over the Hero.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> I should have gone for that board, went with the Formula but I don't really see an advantage over the Hero.


Personally, I am planning on going for the Hero Alpha. I need a minimum of 4 non-cpu fan headers. I also plan on purchasing one of those Intel 750 U.2 drives, and I really like the idea of the onboard U.2 Ports. And with those RGB headers, I will probably move my NZXT Hue and put it in another build.


----------



## Blackstare

I just got mine and I'm in love with this case.

For now it's stock but I'm sure it won't last too long like that.


----------



## tylerd92

Just got done putting the finishing touches on mine, just want to remove the stickers on the fans and/or replace them with some other stickers. Click the link below for the full gallery.



http://imgur.com/7mKgR


----------



## CroakV

I've been running my Corsair Air 540 for well over two years now, and that includes a move from Malta back to the US, and two moves here...it's held up great.

Details in my sig, but I've found it to be a pretty solid chassis for watercooling, the only issues I've had in that regard is just the initial bleeding, due to the way I decided to mound the rads (don't have bleed ports), and the extra fan noise generated due to my putting the front 360 fans on the outside, so they get some resistance/turbulence from the front grill plate. I'm not using filters, all five rad fans on intake, one exhaust fan, so dust inside the case is a _bit_ of an issue but not horrible.

If Corsair ever decided to update this model, I'd like to see a bit more space between the grill plates and the chassis (that wind noise issue), some cutouts in the front fan panel to allow easier wire routing for outside-the-chassis fans when there's a radiator on the other side (or even better, room outside the chassis for a slim-ish 360 rad and fans), a better HDD mounting system (a way to remove the bottom rails entirely, instead of the stamped method they use now), and maybe a few centimeters/inch or so wider on the side compartment.

Surprised Corsair hasn't come out with an Obsidian-grade version of this, honestly.

But all in all, this has been one of the longest-kept and most loved cases I've used, and I've been building my own rigs for decades.


----------



## Blighthorn

Thanks for the updates everyone! This PC was a blast to build and the case is effortless! It really makes putting that cable side cover on real simple.


----------



## xTesla1856

Since we're all posting pictures, here's my Air 540 throught the last year and a half:








Titan X SLI + 4790K:

R9 Fury CF + 5820K (current setup):


----------



## pennover

Looking good, nice spot lighting!


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tylerd92*
> 
> Just got done putting the finishing touches on mine, just want to remove the stickers on the fans and/or replace them with some other stickers. Click the link below for the full gallery.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/7mKgR


Looks fantastic! What do you think of the white motherboard inside the black case? I think I like it! Your LEDs, are those LED strips or just spot LEDs?

I can't tell how long I should buy, if I'm using SMD5050. I think you'd need 2m to go around the whole window right?


----------



## tylerd92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Looks fantastic! What do you think of the white motherboard inside the black case? I think I like it! Your LEDs, are those LED strips or just spot LEDs?
> 
> I can't tell how long I should buy, if I'm using SMD5050. I think you'd need 2m to go around the whole window right?


It's actually the silver/gunmetal case, I just don't know how to work my brothers DSLR to get the colors right lol. I wanted to go with the silver/white/red look, to go with the white camo mobo, and I didn't want the white case. I actually really like the way it turned out. As for the LEDs, it's just the NZXT Hue, not the plus, for the price and the color modes you get, it's not bad at all. Only downside is the adhesive kind of sucks, but it's held fine for me so far.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tylerd92*
> 
> It's actually the silver/gunmetal case, I just don't know how to work my brothers DSLR to get the colors right lol. I wanted to go with the silver/white/red look, to go with the white camo mobo, and I didn't want the white case. I actually really like the way it turned out. As for the LEDs, it's just the NZXT Hue, not the plus, for the price and the color modes you get, it's not bad at all. Only downside is the adhesive kind of sucks, but it's held fine for me so far.


Oh, shoot, you're right. It is the silver case; I just noticed it now. I was stuck looking at the interior pictures.

Nice; I think it turned pretty good. I've been eyeing that motherboard, but I was wavering before on whether the silver/gray bits would look odd against the blank. Well, with this Noctua fan, though, nothing is gonna match, so why do I even try...you can't even get close with the brown 24-pin & USB 3.0 header, as the cables will always block them out.

Yes!! It's sitting in my basket now on Amazon, haha. It's the cheapest and most reliable option. I keep getting tempted by the NZXT Hue+ (or the Aqua faberwerk + SMD 5050s) so I can (never because I'm lazy as hell) customize the LEDs with temperature or sound.

OK. When I make the cheaper and simpler option (eventually), I think I'll feel all right with it now, haha.


----------



## tylerd92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Oh, shoot, you're right. It is the silver case; I just noticed it now. I was stuck looking at the interior pictures.
> 
> Nice; I think it turned pretty good. I've been eyeing that motherboard, but I was wavering before on whether the silver/gray bits would look odd against the blank. Well, with this Noctua fan, though, nothing is gonna match, so why do I even try...you can't even get close with the brown 24-pin & USB 3.0 header, as the cables will always block them out.
> 
> Yes!! It's sitting in my basket now on Amazon, haha. It's the cheapest and most reliable option. I keep getting tempted by the NZXT Hue+ (or the Aqua faberwerk + SMD 5050s) so I can (never because I'm lazy as hell) customize the LEDs with temperature or sound.


Haha yeah those noctua fans are quite hideous, but they are good no doubt. Yeah I was actually tempted today to grab the Hue+ but for $70? Eh I'll just keep an eye out if I see it go on sale.

Oh and yeah the brown headers on it are weird and random, but can't see them at all. Didn't even notice till I already installed ram, installed it in the case and was plugging in the 3.0 cable, I was like "wait what?" Haha. It does have the white LED on it though, it's a nice little touch I wasn't even expecting till I pressed the power button to turn it on.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Since we're all posting pictures, here's my Air 540 throught the last year and a half:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titan X SLI + 4790K:
> 
> R9 Fury CF + 5820K (current setup):


SW2's ????

Super Quiet than the stock corsair? Do you recmmend them?


----------



## VoodooFarm

Hey guys, going to try and tidy up the cable management in my 540 here soon, and while im doing that I'm going to secure my fan controller in place better.

I want to screw it into the 5.25in bay, so can anyone tell me how to properly pop it out? I don't want to potentially break or snap anything important like clips by forcing anything off.


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocoDiceGR*
> 
> SW2's ????
> 
> Super Quiet than the stock corsair? Do you recmmend them?


Silent Wings 2 are very good in my opinion, definetly quieter than the stock Corsair. I think I'm gonna go all Noctua fans soon: 3x120mm in the front, 1x140 in the back and 2x120s for the H100i.


----------



## xTesla1856

Redid my cables today and installed the front intake fans directly behind the grille for improved airflow. Very happy with how good everything looks now:


----------



## Seanie719

Does anyone know where I can get the cable management grommets for the 540? I found a set of 3 for another case...... http://www.corsair.com/en-us/carbide-600q-c-cable-management-grommets-x3 They look similar in size.

Thanks... Very cool forum and cool cases. I just got my case.


----------



## RUD3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanie719*
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get the cable management grommets for the 540? I found a set of 3 for another case......
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/carbide-600q-c-cable-management-grommets-x3 They look similar in size.
> 
> Thanks... Very cool forum and cool cases. I just got my case.


Call corsair and find out the size heck they might even send you them for free if you're lucky


----------



## stocksux

Hey everyone! I recently completed a new build in the Air 540 and thought I'd show it off as it has some unique features. I used two 360mm radiators and one 240mm radiator in this build on an ASUS Hero VIII motherboard powered by an Intel i5 6600K and a ASUS GTX 1080 OC edition. I used an EK block and backplate for the GPU and an EK monoblock for the motherboard and CPU. I incorporated a custom panel using aluminum, acrylic and LEDs to clean up the bottom of the case. I also used custom 3D printed mounts to hold a second 360mm radiator in the back side of the case. It's tied together with mostly Monsson PETG rigid tubing which I bent with a heat gun and a mandrel bending kit. There's some soft tubing in two sections due to space restrictions and ease of future maintenance. Check it out and let me know what you guys think! Here's a link to the build log Build log of Red RoGgy and a few teasers here.


----------



## Firann

I have the 290x lightning Custom cooler and a noctua d15 on an i7 4790k insode the case and i have to keep the side panel off as a lot of heat is generated in the case and forces a pc shut down.

Last time it shut down i opened the case and touched various sections and they were burning hot !

I have 3 front 120 intakes, and 2 top and 1 back out. All are insode the case and i have demxiflex filters on the outside. Any ideas? Thinking of water but i dunno if i want to fet a wb for the 290x so latein its life cycle.


----------



## r spe




----------



## Revan654

Quick Question, How useful is that Dust filter in front? Is it worth using or is it better idea to place fans in the front?


----------



## RUD3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Quick Question, How useful is that Dust filter in front? Is it worth using or is it better idea to place fans in the front?


yeah it's useful keep them there,


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RUD3*
> 
> yeah it's useful keep them there,


Ok. Thanks.

I'm trying to fit a 56 thick Radiator in with 25mm fans. Not 100% sure If it will fit with a MSI 1080 X.


----------



## RUD3

any tips on hiding my hard drives?i have 1 seagate 1tb hate how it looks on the bottom of my case


----------



## FalloutBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RUD3*
> 
> any tips on hiding my hard drives?i have 1 seagate 1tb hate how it looks on the bottom of my case


You could always get a 3.5" to 5.25" drive bay adaptor and mount the hard drive in the front drive bays if you're not using them both.


----------



## stocksux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RUD3*
> 
> any tips on hiding my hard drives?i have 1 seagate 1tb hate how it looks on the bottom of my case


Double sided tape and stick it where you like


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RUD3*
> 
> any tips on hiding my hard drives?i have 1 seagate 1tb hate how it looks on the bottom of my case


Or, you can go on an extreme, haha, and make an acrylic cover for the bottom. A few people have done that and it looks very sharp. But, out of all the suggestions thus far, haha, this is the hardest. And I'm curious...we complain about the holes on the bottom, but maybe they assist in air airflow?


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RUD3*
> 
> any tips on hiding my hard drives?i have 1 seagate 1tb hate how it looks on the bottom of my case


I mounted mine in the back of my case, above the PSU.


Spoiler: Pics Below








Check out my submission if you want to see more pics of my build








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Or, you can go on an extreme, haha, and make an acrylic cover for the bottom. A few people have done that and it looks very sharp. But, out of all the suggestions thus far, haha, this is the hardest. And I'm curious...we complain about the holes on the bottom, but maybe they assist in air airflow?


I believe they are intended to help provide airflow for any HDDs that are using the "luke-warm" swap bays. However, I have noticed that when you have a good wind-tunnel effect in your case, and your computer is sitting on the hardwood floor (like mine), dust bunnies get sucked into my case, like a vacuum..

Now, I ghetto added a dust cover underneath the "luke-warm" bays.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> 
> 
> Just installed a 'new' dust filter on my 540!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (piece of an old t-shirt, held on with weak magnets)


It has kept my rig significantly cleaner, and it doesn't looks so shotty when looking at it normally.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I believe they are intended to help provide airflow for any HDDs that are using the "luke-warm" swap bays. However, I have noticed that when you have a good wind-tunnel effect in your case, and your computer is sitting on the hardwood floor (like mine), dust bunnies get sucked into my case, like a vacuum..
> 
> Now, I ghetto added a dust cover underneath the "luke-warm" bays.
> It has kept my rig significantly cleaner, and it doesn't looks so shotty when looking at it normally.


Bahaha, that's a nice addition.







Good stuff. Hmm...I wonder if it's negative pressure instead of positive pressure?


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Or, you can go on an extreme, haha, and make an acrylic cover for the bottom. A few people have done that and it looks very sharp. But, out of all the suggestions thus far, haha, this is the hardest. And I'm curious...we complain about the holes on the bottom, but maybe they assist in air airflow?


I lasercut a 3mm thick acrylic piece to cover up the hideous HDD brackets a the bottom. I mounted my HDD vertically in the 5.25 bracket and made a mesh in front it to give it a little breathing room.

The HDD is mounted behind the little grill at the front.



A better look at the bottom-plate:



If you can't make use of a laser cutter yourself, Coldzero (www.coldzero.eu) also makes these kind of bottom-plates. They're called mid-plates on their website. They're great quality parts for very decent prices. They also ship worldwide.


----------



## RUD3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> I lasercut a 3mm thick acrylic piece to cover up the hideous HDD brackets a the bottom. I mounted my HDD vertically in the 5.25 bracket and made a mesh in front it to give it a little breathing room.
> 
> The HDD is mounted behind the little grill at the front.
> 
> 
> 
> A better look at the bottom-plate:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't make use of a laser cutter yourself, Coldzero (www.coldzero.eu) also makes these kind of bottom-plates. They're called mid-plates on their website. They're great quality parts for very decent prices. They also ship worldwide.


so with that plate they sell can i leave my hdd and ssd mounted on bottom and just put that over it?


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RUD3*
> 
> so with that plate they sell can i leave my hdd and ssd mounted on bottom and just put that over it?


No, unfortunately not. You need to mount the drives elsewhere. There is plenty of space at the rear to install them though. Screws, double-sided tape or Velcro should do the trick.


----------



## RUD3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> No, unfortunately not. You need to mount the drives elsewhere. There is plenty of space at the rear to install them though. Screws, double-sided tape or Velcro should do the trick.


Exactly what stops it ? I mean the ssd is small enough to fit in the bottom of that no?


----------



## RUD3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> No, unfortunately not. You need to mount the drives elsewhere. There is plenty of space at the rear to install them though. Screws, double-sided tape or Velcro should do the trick.


Actually you can just read the specs on it thanks for that gonna purchase one soon


----------



## Revan654

Not counting the fans, Anyone know if it's possible to fit one Hardware Labs SR2 360 in the front and one SR2 240 on the top? Or is it better just to get one 60mm and one Slim?


----------



## stocksux

I made a custom panel for the bottom out of aluminum and acrylic that I painted black and added LEDs to to hide the bottom of the case.



As for the hard drive, I mounted mine using some 3M pull tabs that i had laying around for X-Mas decorations. Since I custom mounted a 360mm radiator in this back section and mounted a pump/res combo where the cage is supposed to go, I was limited on space.


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> I lasercut a 3mm thick acrylic piece to cover up the hideous HDD brackets a the bottom. I mounted my HDD vertically in the 5.25 bracket and made a mesh in front it to give it a little breathing room.
> 
> The HDD is mounted behind the little grill at the front.
> 
> 
> 
> A better look at the bottom-plate:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't make use of a laser cutter yourself, Coldzero (www.coldzero.eu) also makes these kind of bottom-plates. They're called mid-plates on their website. They're great quality parts for very decent prices. They also ship worldwide.


That looks gorgeous. I love seeing your build. And, actually, I think Coldzero has updated that "mid-plate" so it can work with 3.5" drives, but they say you should have two to keep it balanced.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stocksux*
> 
> I made a custom panel for the bottom out of aluminum and acrylic that I painted black and added LEDs to to hide the bottom of the case.
> 
> 
> 
> As for the hard drive, I mounted mine using some 3M pull tabs that i had laying around for X-Mas decorations. Since I custom mounted a 360mm radiator in this back section and mounted a pump/res combo where the cage is supposed to go, I was limited on space.


Wow, this looks great, too. Do you find the two bottom fans get enough intake air? That would be ideal, as my GPU won't have a full-cover block, just an AIO.

The possibilities are endless here.


----------



## stocksux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> Wow, this looks great, too. Do you find the two bottom fans get enough intake air? That would be ideal, as my GPU won't have a full-cover block, just an AIO. The possibilities are endless here.


Thanks for the kind words. I had a lot of fun building in this case. It was my first ever case mod and first ever full custom water loop. As far as the fans go, yes they push a ton of air! They are the Vardar 1850rpm fans like the rest of the fans on the radiators. Might squeeze some more air flow by switching to say corsair air series since they aren't being covered by anything, but I kept it the same as the rad fans for aesthetic purposes. I originally was going to connect them to the fan headers that are on the new Strix and let the GPU control those two fans but in the end ran them to a header on the mobo where I control them using an app.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> That looks gorgeous. I love seeing your build. And, actually, I think Coldzero has updated that "mid-plate" so it can work with 3.5" drives, but they say you should have two to keep it balanced.
> Wow, this looks great, too. Do you find the two bottom fans get enough intake air? That would be ideal, as my GPU won't have a full-cover block, just an AIO.
> 
> The possibilities are endless here.


Thanks.
I wasn't aware of their new mid-plates. Well in that case it does work with the HDD's installed.


----------



## TiAir54

Coldzero mid-plate ROG logo...


----------



## DamiNQN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiAir54*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coldzero mid-plate ROG logo...


I can't buy directly from coldzero, fail the transaction over and over again...
Anybody knows if they have a reseller in US?


----------



## Revan654

Two Quick Questions:

1. I have an Air 540 what Radiator is best to use for that case? I'm currently looking at XSPC EX360 & Hardware Labs GTS 360. Or is their some other Radiator I should look at? I only have 2.8" of clearance from the front to my GPU. What radiator should I go with?

2. Between EK-RES X3 150 and XS-PC Photon 170, Which is the better reservoir to grab?


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Two Quick Questions:
> 
> 1. I have an Air 540 what Radiator is best to use for that case? I'm currently looking at XSPC EX360 & Hardware Labs GTS 360. Or is their some other Radiator I should look at? I only have 2.8" of clearance from the front to my GPU. What radiator should I go with?
> 
> 2. Between EK-RES X3 150 and XS-PC Photon 170, Which is the better reservoir to grab?


I would go with the GTS 360 and EK-RES.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Two Quick Questions:
> 
> 1. I have an Air 540 what Radiator is best to use for that case? I'm currently looking at XSPC EX360 & Hardware Labs GTS 360. Or is their some other Radiator I should look at? I only have 2.8" of clearance from the front to my GPU. What radiator should I go with?
> 
> 2. Between EK-RES X3 150 and XS-PC Photon 170, Which is the better reservoir to grab?


Should add I can fit one RX240 at the top with 45mm Rad in the front.


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Two Quick Questions:
> 
> 1. I have an Air 540 what Radiator is best to use for that case? I'm currently looking at XSPC EX360 & Hardware Labs GTS 360. Or is their some other Radiator I should look at? I only have 2.8" of clearance from the front to my GPU. What radiator should I go with?
> 
> 2. Between EK-RES X3 150 and XS-PC Photon 170, Which is the better reservoir to grab?
> 
> 
> 
> Should add I can fit one RX240 at the top with 45mm Rad in the front.
Click to expand...

Yes, always maximize radiator space as much as you can.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> Yes, always maximize radiator space as much as you can.


OK thanks, So 56mm at top and 45mm in front would be good? Are EX360 from XSPC any good (If you know).


----------



## stocksux

Take a look at the PC in my build in my sig. It has three radiators in this case. It has two EK PE360's and one EK PE240. I put the fans on the front radiator on the outside behind the front panel. The top radiator has its fans inside the case. And the one in the back I custom fit and has the fans mounted inside the case. The PE line from EK is a 30mm thick radiator.


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> Yes, always maximize radiator space as much as you can.
> 
> 
> 
> OK thanks, So 56mm at top and 45mm in front would be good? Are EX360 from XSPC any good (If you know).
Click to expand...

You don't even need that. Two 30mm rads would be plenty, no reason to stuff your space to death with thick rads. The XSPC are decent but I would prefer the HWL or EK imo.


----------



## muzammil84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> You don't even need that. Two 30mm rads would be plenty, no reason to stuff your space to death with thick rads. The XSPC are decent but I would prefer the HWL or EK imo.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> Beautiful build, BUT waaaaayyyy too many 90 degree bends in that loop. As a result, coolant flow is dramatically reduced, which results in overall degraded performance with regards to coolant temperatures. It's a good thing you are using a Swiftech MCP-655 (or like) pump ;-)


Quote:


> sll these elbow fittings together are less restrictive than one flow meter put into the loop.
> Restriction created by all these fittings is so small that one couldn't tell, unnoticeable in temp change across the loop. D5 pump is way too strong to be limited by few 90 deg fittings.


thin EK rads are one of the worst performing rads and expensive. Nemesis GTS is better than Ex from XSPC. go for two Nemesis GTS and put fans on both sides of them.


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muzammil84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> You don't even need that. Two 30mm rads would be plenty, no reason to stuff your space to death with thick rads. The XSPC are decent but I would prefer the HWL or EK imo.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> Beautiful build, BUT waaaaayyyy too many 90 degree bends in that loop. As a result, coolant flow is dramatically reduced, which results in overall degraded performance with regards to coolant temperatures. It's a good thing you are using a Swiftech MCP-655 (or like) pump ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> sll these elbow fittings together are less restrictive than one flow meter put into the loop.
> Restriction created by all these fittings is so small that one couldn't tell, unnoticeable in temp change across the loop. D5 pump is way too strong to be limited by few 90 deg fittings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thin EK rads are one of the worst performing rads and expensive. Nemesis GTS is better than Ex from XSPC. go for two Nemesis GTS and put fans on both sides of them.
Click to expand...

The difference between the worst and best performing rads is a few degrees. Lets keep it all in perspective.


----------



## muzammil84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> The difference between the worst and best performing rads is a few degrees. Lets keep it all in perspective.


yes, but I rather have few degress less in my loop, especially when GTS is about the same price as EK slim rad.


----------



## JaredC01

So this has happened...










Formerly this...










Was originally contemplating a new case due to the heat from the triple 780s causing issues, but ended up swapping to a 1080 with a full cover and keeping the 540. Super happy with the 1080 over the 3x 780s.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> The difference between the worst and best performing rads is a few degrees. Lets keep it all in perspective.


I already ordered one RX, Going to see if I actually need a second rad. I think one 60mm 240 might be enough.


----------



## muzammil84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> I already ordered one RX, Going to see if I actually need a second rad. I think one 60mm 240 might be enough.


no way man







two 240 are not enough


----------



## dreamerx213

my 540.... just moved into a 780t


----------



## stocksux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muzammil84*
> 
> no way man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> two 240 are not enough


My vote is for 960mm of rad space







. Check my build. But I agree, 240 is not enough no matter how thick.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stocksux*
> 
> My vote is for 960mm of rad space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Check my build. But I agree, 240 is not enough no matter how thick.


I have about that much in my one PC.

Looking at 360 radiators now, I need something slimmer, since a 60mm will not fit in the front.


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stocksux*
> 
> My vote is for 960mm of rad space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Check my build. But I agree, 240 is not enough no matter how thick.
> 
> 
> 
> I have about that much in my one PC.
> 
> Looking at 360 radiators now, I need something slimmer, since a 60mm will not fit in the front.
Click to expand...

What components will you be cooling?


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> What components will you be cooling?


For now just a CPU (6700K) and GTX 1080.


----------



## stocksux

I'll stand by EK. The PE is a great line of radiators and are performing great for me in this case. Temps on gpu are about 26c idle and high 30's under full load on an overclocked (2126Mhz) Strix 1080 OC


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> What components will you be cooling?
> 
> 
> 
> For now just a CPU (6700K) and GTX 1080.
Click to expand...

Like I said before two 240s or 280s will be fine, even if theyre slim. That's about twice the rad space for the TDP, plenty.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stocksux*
> 
> I'll stand by EK. The PE is a great line of radiators and are performing great for me in this case. Temps on gpu are about 26c idle and high 30's under full load on an overclocked (2126Mhz) Strix 1080 OC


Doesn't EK's Rads have High FPI? Trying to stay with low FPI.


----------



## stocksux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Doesn't EK's Rads have High FPI? Trying to stay with low FPI.


I'm not sure you saw my temps, but they're awfully low







My fans run at 790rpm and is whisper whisper whisper quiet. Absolutely love it. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stocksux*
> 
> I'm not sure you saw my temps, but they're awfully low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fans run at 790rpm and is whisper whisper whisper quiet. Absolutely love it. Just my 2 cents


I might try them when I re-do my Video editing PC later this year. I think I'll stick with two XSPC rads for this build.

Not sure If I want to Downgrade from Case-Labs S8S. I do need some more open space(Where motherboard is). Since I barely fit my GPU in without it hitting the top rad (30mm).


----------



## badrobit

I was wondering if anyone here had tried removing the HD trays at the bottom of the 540 and mounting intake fans there?


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badrobit*
> 
> I was wondering if anyone here had tried removing the HD trays at the bottom of the 540 and mounting intake fans there?


Can be done, but you will need some zip-ties. There's a guy on reddit a few days ago that did it:



http://imgur.com/DFAh2


----------



## badrobit

Thanks! I am thinking of maybe trying to do it like this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1606099/build-log-red-roggy-corsair-air-540-i5-6600k-strix-1080-oc-under-water-with-two-360-rads-and-one-240#post_25371310


----------



## Timid

can someone answer a question for me? if I set up a radiator at the top as push/pull, will i still be able to set up a 120mm radiator for the GPU as push pull on the rear exhaust? i'm not sure if the clearance would allow it. would i even be able to set up a 120mm radiator just as push or pull for the gpu?


----------



## v1ral

Latest version of my build.


I plan on changing it up a bit, some colored tubing and new fittings.


----------



## cscheat

I am new to the club, upgraded from air 240 to 540.

The air 240 was good, but it will not accomodate 5 pcie slot for my dual RX480


----------



## Blackstare

I went the Skylake way, Asus Sabertooth Z170 Mk I and 6600k


----------



## stocksux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badrobit*
> 
> I was wondering if anyone here had tried removing the HD trays at the bottom of the 540 and mounting intake fans there?


I did


----------



## DamiNQN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiAir54*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coldzero mid-plate ROG logo...


I can't buy directly from coldzero, fail the transaction over and over again...
Anybody knows if they have a reseller in US?


----------



## Revan654

Anyone have any tips on how to remove the two bottom Harddrive Brackets? Not sure what Corsair was thinking when they put those in.


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Anyone have any tips on how to remove the two bottom Harddrive Brackets? Not sure what Corsair was thinking when they put those in.


They were thinking that would be where the hard drives go, and they will need to be dremeled off or cut out with a jigsaw.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> They were thinking that would be where the hard drives go, and they will need to be dremeled off or cut out with a jigsaw.


It gets away few things(Specially when your trying to watercool the case). Plus not everyone still uses 3.5 drives.


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Revan654*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> They were thinking that would be where the hard drives go, and they will need to be dremeled off or cut out with a jigsaw.
> 
> 
> 
> It gets away few things(Specially when your trying to watercool the case). Plus not everyone still uses 3.5 drives.
Click to expand...

Well Corsair put them in that location so they would get good airflow over them and help cool the HDDs, but yes most people who don't want HDDs there like to remove them. Would have been great if Corsair just made them removable with spots for fans underneath.


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> Well Corsair put them in that location so they would get good airflow over them and help cool the HDDs, but yes most people who don't want HDDs there like to remove them. Would have been great if Corsair just made them removable with spots for fans underneath.


Going need to think of something if I grab a second Air 540. I know this is an Air 540 thread, is their any other cases that similar to Air 540?

Started work on my Air 540, Still waiting on some parts.



Build Log: http://www.overclock.net/t/1605749/build-log-ice-dragon-watercooled-4k-gaming-rig


----------



## pojo1806

Finally took some pics:





Specs:

CPU: Intel Core i5-4690K @ 4.2GHz
CPU Cooler: be quiet! Dark Rock 3
Motherboard: Asus MAXIMUS VII RANGER
Memory: Corsair Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB)
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO-Series 500GB (boot+games) + Kingston 120GB (general storage)
Video Card: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X
Case: Corsair Air 540
Power Supply: EVGA 850W G2
Keyboard: Corsair STRAFE Cherry MX Red
Mouse: Corsair Sabre RGB
Headphones: Kingston HyperX Cloud II


----------



## CyBorg807

Picked up some new Corsair Magnetic Levitation fans


----------



## DamiNQN

I bought The same fans but not build my rig yet...
What is the noise levels?


----------



## kaudiyo

Hi guys,

I´m newbie on the forum.

I plan to buy this amazing case but I want to know if Corsair H110i GT radiator fits on front or top sides.

If so, where do you recommend to put radiator and fans, front intake or top exhaust?.

Last, I own MSI Gaming X 1070 SLI and I think this case is perfect for it cause PSU is not at bottom, giving free space to lower GPU. What do you think?, any SLI owner here?.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaudiyo*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I´m newbie on the forum.
> 
> I plan to buy this amazing case but I want to know if Corsair H110i GT radiator fits on front or top sides.
> 
> If so, where do you recommend to put radiator and fans, front intake or top exhaust?.
> 
> Last, I own MSI Gaming X 1070 SLI and I think this case is perfect for it cause PSU is not at bottom, giving free space to lower GPU. What do you think?, any SLI owner here?.


H110 will fit in either top or front. You have to play around with it yourself and see what will give you the best temps. If you're running two cards in sli, top is probably better. You'd want the gpus to get colder air from the front.


----------



## kaudiyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> H110 will fit in either top or front. You have to play around with it yourself and see what will give you the best temps. If you're running two cards in sli, top is probably better. You'd want the gpus to get colder air from the front.


Thanks for reply, mine is H110i GT (not H110) and Corsair specs for it are 320mm long. That´s my doubt not fitting on top (280mm) and only in front (360mm) of case.

As you said for SLI is better radiator on top as exhaust so you have clean fans intake on front.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaudiyo*
> 
> Thanks for reply, mine is H110i GT (not H110) and Corsair specs for it are 320mm long. That´s my doubt not fitting on top (280mm) and only in front (360mm) of case.
> 
> As you said for SLI is better radiator on top as exhaust so you have clean fans intake on front.


It'll definitely fit on top. I've had the h110i gtx there in push/pull without issues.


----------



## kaudiyo

Nice, that sounds great. This case is mine







.


----------



## CyBorg807

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DamiNQN*
> 
> I bought The same fans but not build my rig yet...
> What is the noise levels?


Compared to the stock Corsair fans plus 3 AF 120s quiet editions I had before they are much quieter at the same speeds, but I have been running them about 1500rpm and they are still a bit quieter, of course there is still air noise especially when blowing through a rad.


----------



## kaudiyo

One more question, I see the option to put 2 drives at bottom:



can this be switched to 2 fans?, if so what size?, if the chassis has open space below drives that would be nice to add 2 intake fans there to throw fresh air into GPU...


----------



## kaudiyo

another question, how many Hot Swap Connectors are included with case?:



I see the option to put 2 drives at bottom and connect them directly to fixed SATA connectors:



I plan to put 2 SSD inside, do I need to buy extra hot swap connector?


----------



## Revan654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaudiyo*
> 
> another question, how many Hot Swap Connectors are included with case?:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the option to put 2 drives at bottom and connect them directly to fixed SATA connectors:
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to put 2 SSD inside, do I need to buy extra hot swap connector?


The front is the only area that has hot swap. You don't need any extra connectors.


----------



## cscheat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaudiyo*
> 
> One more question, I see the option to put 2 drives at bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> can this be switched to 2 fans?, if so what size?, if the chassis has open space below drives that would be nice to add 2 intake fans there to throw fresh air into GPU...


I guess 12mm fans will be fine


----------



## kaudiyo

Revan65, cscheat thanks for replies.

One more...when using 3 x 120mm fans on front (instead of 2 default) will H110i GT fit on top?.


----------



## 415SFG

Hi new member here. I've visited this thread a bunch of times to get info and ideas. I just finished watercooling my Air 540 so I thought I'd share.



Specs:

Motherboard- MSI Z170 SLI Plus

CPU- i5 6600k @4.6Ghz

GPU- EVGA GTX980ti SC+ 6GB SLI

RAM- 2x 8GB Corsair Vengeance 3000Mhz

Storage- 512 GB Samsung 950 PRO M.2
500GB Samsung 850 EVO SSD

PSU- EVGA Supernova 850 B2

Pump/Reservoir: Monsoon Series Two D5 Dual Bay, Alphacool VPP655 PWM

Waterblocks- CPU: XSPC Raystorm Pro
GPU: EK-FC Titan X Acetal w/ Backplates, EK-FC Terminal Dual Serial 3-Slot

Radiators- XSPC AX240, AX360 40mm

Tubing- EK PETG 12mm/16mm

Coolant- Distilled Water

Fans- 5x Thermaltake Riing 120mm White, 1x Thermaltake Riing 140mm

Silverstone Fan Hub



I got lucky with the 40mm radiators, they just barely fit into the case without cutting anything away. I did have to drill some new holes in the top to mount the 240 because it didn't line up with the stock holes. I dremeled out both the lower drive bays and covered it with a sheet of 1/16" Kydex, the stuff people make gun holsters out of. I had to dremel a couple parts of the rear 140 fan to get clearance for the radiator fittings.

I had planned on putting a ball valve with a Tee on the 360 radiator fitting, but the big square EKWB Tee stuck out too far with a double male and that vertical tube to the CPU was blocked by the end of the graphics cards. I need to find a Tee fitting with a male end on one side so that it sits closer to the radiator. For now I'm gonna have to flip it upside down to drain.





All of my fans are plugged into a Silverstone fan hub and I used low noise resistors. I tested them at 100% and they were a little too loud. I wanted to keep all my fans at a constant speed, and I didn't want wires going to all my fan headers. The only header I used was CPUFAN1 for the PWM D5 pump. I just set it and forget it at 60% in BIOS.



The PETG wasn't long enough to reach all the way up so I bridged the gap with some flex tubing and a double female. I would have used a short PETG here but I ran out of HDC fittings. Luckily I bought some flex tubing and fittings just to have options. Ill be replacing this section in the future.

One thing I wasn't able to find much help with online was using the Monsoon D5 pump/res combo and how to make it user friendly for this case. When mounted in the vertical position, the fill ports are on the side which makes them useless when the res is installed. I came up with the idea of mounting 2 pass through fittings into the top of the case frame. One fitting is plumbed directly into one of the intake ports, and the 2nd fitting is teed into the return line and back into the other intake port. This way I could fill the reservoir to the top while its in place, and have another opening at the same level to use as a vent. When in use, Both holes are plugged and everything fits under the plastic case panel.





The fill/vent setup worked really well, I was able to get it pretty much full to the top with everything in place which was my goal. The only issue I had was with the PWM pump running at minimum because I couldn't startup into BIOS to adjust it. I had to tilt the case around to get the water to move through the system. Once I got the loop mostly full I plugged everything in and cranked the pump to 100 in BIOS. All the air bled out in no time. If I had to do it again though I'd get the D5 pump with the adjustment screw on it.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *415SFG*
> 
> Hi new member here. I've visited this thread a bunch of times to get info and ideas. I just finished watercooling my Air 540 so I thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Motherboard- MSI Z170 SLI Plus
> 
> CPU- i5 6600k @4.6Ghz
> 
> GPU- EVGA GTX980ti SC+ 6GB SLI
> 
> RAM- 2x 8GB Corsair Vengeance 3000Mhz
> 
> Storage- 512 GB Samsung 950 PRO M.2
> 500GB Samsung 850 EVO SSD
> 
> PSU- EVGA Supernova 850 B2
> 
> Pump/Reservoir: Monsoon Series Two D5 Dual Bay, Alphacool VPP655 PWM
> 
> Waterblocks- CPU: XSPC Raystorm Pro
> GPU: EK-FC Titan X Acetal w/ Backplates, EK-FC Terminal Dual Serial 3-Slot
> 
> Radiators- XSPC AX240, AX360 40mm
> 
> Tubing- EK PETG 12mm/16mm
> 
> Coolant- Distilled Water
> 
> Fans- 5x Thermaltake Riing 120mm White, 1x Thermaltake Riing 140mm
> 
> Silverstone Fan Hub
> 
> 
> 
> I got lucky with the 40mm radiators, they just barely fit into the case without cutting anything away. I did have to drill some new holes in the top to mount the 240 because it didn't line up with the stock holes. I dremeled out both the lower drive bays and covered it with a sheet of 1/16" Kydex, the stuff people make gun holsters out of. I had to dremel a couple parts of the rear 140 fan to get clearance for the radiator fittings.
> 
> I had planned on putting a ball valve with a Tee on the 360 radiator fitting, but the big square EKWB Tee stuck out too far with a double male and that vertical tube to the CPU was blocked by the end of the graphics cards. I need to find a Tee fitting with a male end on one side so that it sits closer to the radiator. For now I'm gonna have to flip it upside down to drain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of my fans are plugged into a Silverstone fan hub and I used low noise resistors. I tested them at 100% and they were a little too loud. I wanted to keep all my fans at a constant speed, and I didn't want wires going to all my fan headers. The only header I used was CPUFAN1 for the PWM D5 pump. I just set it and forget it at 60% in BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> The PETG wasn't long enough to reach all the way up so I bridged the gap with some flex tubing and a double female. I would have used a short PETG here but I ran out of HDC fittings. Luckily I bought some flex tubing and fittings just to have options. Ill be replacing this section in the future.
> 
> One thing I wasn't able to find much help with online was using the Monsoon D5 pump/res combo and how to make it user friendly for this case. When mounted in the vertical position, the fill ports are on the side which makes them useless when the res is installed. I came up with the idea of mounting 2 pass through fittings into the top of the case frame. One fitting is plumbed directly into one of the intake ports, and the 2nd fitting is teed into the return line and back into the other intake port. This way I could fill the reservoir to the top while its in place, and have another opening at the same level to use as a vent. When in use, Both holes are plugged and everything fits under the plastic case panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fill/vent setup worked really well, I was able to get it pretty much full to the top with everything in place which was my goal. The only issue I had was with the PWM pump running at minimum because I couldn't startup into BIOS to adjust it. I had to tilt the case around to get the water to move through the system. Once I got the loop mostly full I plugged everything in and cranked the pump to 100 in BIOS. All the air bled out in no time. If I had to do it again though I'd get the D5 pump with the adjustment screw on it.


Wow! What a pretty build!







Very nice, and welcome to OCN!


----------



## Revan654

Nearing the end of my 4K Build, I ran out of fluid. Going have to order some more to finish up.
BuildLog: http://www.overclock.net/t/1605749/build-log-ice-dragon-watercooled-4k-gaming-rig

So far the only issue is with the Hardware Labs 240 SR2. It's a bit noisy when the liquid goes up and empty's into the radiator. I'm hoping it's because I didn't have enough liquid and theirs air in the loop. Sounds like a small waterfall right now.


----------



## sprach

What are the best 120 & 140 mm vents from a performance-noise perspective? I would be looking at max speeds of 1200 rpms for the 120s and 1000 rpm for the 140s for a good balance between performance and silence. I'm intending to constantly run the fans at 12v.
3 pieces of 120 vents would be mounted in the front of the case, 2 pieces of 140 vents would go at the bottom and the final 140 vent is going to replace the stock fan in the back of the case.
The top will hold an AC Freezer 240 AIO. Should I mount the AIO as intake or exhaust?


----------



## Indy1944

Just found this thread, I just bought this case and I must say its awsome, so much room!!!


----------



## Timid

Anyone have any suggestions on the best way to clean the window panel? It seems even merely wiping it attracts dust and if the inside of the case is lit up, all the dust is visible.


----------



## nowcontrol

Microfibre cloth is good for wiping it clean, and it also helps with keeping the dust away for longer than using any other type of rags.


----------



## damstr

Haven't posted here in a while but recently added a 980 Ti replacing my 780. Pardon the dust at the bottom.

EDIT: Microfiber clothes work extremely well. That's actually what I used to clean my rig right before this photo as it was pretty dusty.


----------



## CroakV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timid*
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions on the best way to clean the window panel? It seems even merely wiping it attracts dust and if the inside of the case is lit up, all the dust is visible.


This is a trick I learned years ago to keep my motorcycle helmet and windscreen clean. Use basic furniture spray, like Pledge or Endust, and a microfiber cloth.

The spray doesn't hurt visibility/clarity, but repels dust and water (and makes getting bugs off a snap, though you shouldn't really have that problem with your 540!). Should last you months before you need to spray it again, depending on your environment, and in between applications, just wipe it down with a microfiber to get rid of fingerprints.

Just spray it on and wipe with a clean microfiber cloth until you don't see any streaks. Job done.


----------



## Calibos

Built my Gaming/VR Rig a fortnight ago and finally took some photo's for another forum post and decided to post them here too.


----------



## deeph

Does anyone know if Corsair will make similar cube chassis with possibility of 2 motherboards installed?
I want to make my case to be like that but it would be cramped (I think).
Anyone have idea?


----------



## phobos512

Hey y'all, joined the club this weekend. Been wanting to build a new rig for a while and was final able to do so this past weekend. Still tweaking physically and software wise but very pleased so far. I don't understand how anyone can call this case loud...It's silent in our use case, particularly as compared to the rig that previously sat in its spot (a modified Alienware Aurora R3)...

i7-6700K, ASRock Z170 Fatal1ty Gaming K6, 4x8GB DDR4-3200 Corsair Dominator Platinum, Corsair H115i, Corsair AX860, Samsung 850 EVO 1TB, Asus GTX1080 Turbo all housed in this beast of a case.


----------



## Daggi

Did some cleaning to my system today, and added cable combs to the PCI-e and 24 pin motherboard cable,
I think it looks OK now. Going to upgrade my motherboard and cpu later. My 4770K is of a bad batch and overclocks poorly . Also want a ATX-board instead of M-ATX


----------



## Skelanimal

Going to be my first PC build ever and I am very excited







Should be an "official club member" by Monday! Was absolutely in love with the case from the second I pulled it out of the box, but was a little disappointed that the inside was black, so I attempted my first ever DIY by layering the inside with some white plasti dip. It came out a little off iffy in some spots, but they're going to be covered by the tech for the most part, so I'm pretty pleased with how it turned out!

Edit: Included pictures, but they didn't go through. not sure why... Will have to try again later...

Edit2: Think they went through now...


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skelanimal*
> 
> Going to be my first PC build ever and I am very excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be an "official club member" by Monday! Was absolutely in love with the case from the second I pulled it out of the box, but was a little disappointed that the inside was black, so I attempted my first ever DIY by layering the inside with some white plasti dip. It came out a little off iffy in some spots, but they're going to be covered by the tech for the most part, so I'm pretty pleased with how it turned out!
> 
> Edit: Included pictures, but they didn't go through. not sure why... Will have to try again later...


Firstly, welcome to OCN! Here's a link to the new members forum, so please give that a look when you have a few minutes!









Secondly, looking forward to seeing your build!


----------



## Skelanimal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Firstly, welcome to OCN! Here's a link to the new members forum, so please give that a look when you have a few minutes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly, looking forward to seeing your build!


Thanks for the warm welcome







I'll be sure to have a gander.


----------



## DiceAir

Ok so I have a problem here I think.

My temps on my 980ti hof can go up to 80C+ with this case all fans maxed. I have the following setup

i7-4790k @ 4.6GHz
980 ti hof (overclocked to 1420ghz 1.212V only way to get stable overclock)
corsair ax850w
AIR 540

So this is my airflow

3x front cougar vortex pwm
1x stock back fan exhaust
corsair h100i v1 at top with 2x stock fans bottom as exhaust

Even by setting my GPU fans to max speed it doesn't help with temps. I also cleaned out my case yesterday and only got 2-3FPS drop and that's not enough. I made sure the fans is as clean as it can be. Cleaned it with a brush then blowing out with a vacuum cleaner (one that can blow out air as well) so don't know why my temps is still so high. Can it be that my dront fans is not strong enough. I also removed all dust filers to get even more air into the case. My CPU runs about 65C max in games. It spikes to 80C but only for a second or 2 when it needs to load heavy data into the game and then back down to 55-60C average and peaking 65C then and lower.

Just to add here with my side panel off my card runs much cooler. in same scenario where I get 70C it runs 66C now. So maybe I should mod the case with side exhaust and add either 1 or 2 120mm decent airflow fans.


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Ok so I have a problem here I think.
> 
> My temps on my 980ti hof can go up to 80C+ with this case all fans maxed. I have the following setup
> 
> i7-4790k @ 4.6GHz
> 980 ti hof (overclocked to 1420ghz 1.212V only way to get stable overclock)
> corsair ax850w
> AIR 540
> 
> So this is my airflow
> 
> 3x front cougar vortex pwm
> 1x stock back fan exhaust
> corsair h100i v1 at top with 2x stock fans bottom as exhaust
> 
> Even by setting my GPU fans to max speed it doesn't help with temps. I also cleaned out my case yesterday and only got 2-3FPS drop and that's not enough. I made sure the fans is as clean as it can be. Cleaned it with a brush then blowing out with a vacuum cleaner (one that can blow out air as well) so don't know why my temps is still so high. Can it be that my dront fans is not strong enough. I also removed all dust filers to get even more air into the case. My CPU runs about 65C max in games. It spikes to 80C but only for a second or 2 when it needs to load heavy data into the game and then back down to 55-60C average and peaking 65C then and lower.
> 
> Just to add here with my side panel off my card runs much cooler. in same scenario where I get 70C it runs 66C now. So maybe I should mod the case with side exhaust and add either 1 or 2 120mm decent airflow fans.


So just to clarify your H100i is running exhaust at the top?

Can you post of a pic of it all to better see it?


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> So just to clarify your H100i is running exhaust at the top?
> 
> Can you post of a pic of it all to better see it?


ok this is an old pic but only thing changed is the dust has been cleaned

front intake, back exhaust and top exhaust


----------



## rck1984

My custom water-cooled Carbide 540 Air got featured on Techsource PCWARS, take a look if you haven't already


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> So just to clarify your H100i is running exhaust at the top?
> 
> Can you post of a pic of it all to better see it?
> 
> 
> 
> ok this is an old pic but only thing changed is the dust has been cleaned
> 
> front intake, back exhaust and top exhaust
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

What is that card installed above the HoF? It looks like a sandwich party for heat between those two. Maybe a little better cable management to help airflow too.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> What is that card installed above the HoF? It looks like a sandwich party for heat between those two. Maybe a little better cable management to help airflow too.


I don't see how the cable management can have that bnig of effect. My cables is not nearly in the way of the airflow.

That is tyhe sound blaster z just above the HOF 980 ti so I don't hink how it can affect the cooling of the graphics card.


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> What is that card installed above the HoF? It looks like a sandwich party for heat between those two. Maybe a little better cable management to help airflow too.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see how the cable management can have that bnig of effect. My cables is not nearly in the way of the airflow.
> 
> That is tyhe sound blaster z just above the HOF 980 ti so I don't hink how it can affect the cooling of the graphics card.
Click to expand...

Cables don't have that big of an impact, but if you notice in your pictures you can see where dust has collected to the front side of the cables and tubes so that shows you they are causing some kind of restriction and disrupting proper airflow, but no they aren't the big villain here. Now that back plate on the HoF also acts as a heat sink and I'm sure that SB card produces some type of heat also, so in essence your trapping heat between them with no place to go. I don't know where the VRM's are on that HoF but if they are right there that's even worse.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> Cables don't have that big of an impact, but if you notice in your pictures you can see where dust has collected to the front side of the cables and tubes so that shows you they are causing some kind of restriction and disrupting proper airflow, but no they aren't the big villain here. Now that back plate on the HoF also acts as a heat sink and I'm sure that SB card produces some type of heat also, so in essence your trapping heat between them with no place to go. I don't know where the VRM's are on that HoF but if they are right there that's even worse.


The VRM is at the back of the card so in other words more to the front of the case.

Should I move my sound card to the very bottom PCIe slot? I have the vii ranger motherboard


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> Cables don't have that big of an impact, but if you notice in your pictures you can see where dust has collected to the front side of the cables and tubes so that shows you they are causing some kind of restriction and disrupting proper airflow, but no they aren't the big villain here. Now that back plate on the HoF also acts as a heat sink and I'm sure that SB card produces some type of heat also, so in essence your trapping heat between them with no place to go. I don't know where the VRM's are on that HoF but if they are right there that's even worse.
> 
> 
> 
> The VRM is at the back of the card so in other words more to the front of the case.
> 
> Should I move my sound card to the very bottom PCIe slot? I have the vii ranger motherboard
Click to expand...

I think that's the first step to see if it helps, move or remove it temporarily.


----------



## DiceAir

Ok will remove it tomorrow when I get home tomorrow from work. It's the best option for now then I know I removed that from the equation. I will stress my card to get a baseline then remove and see if it's better. I'm off work early anyway for a few weeks so have some extra time to test. It must be airflow issue cause my side panel can feel a bit hot when I stress the card but when I remove it it the temps drop to at least 66C +-5C drop. So that indicate airflow issue.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> I think that's the first step to see if it helps, move or remove it temporarily.


ok so removed sound card and I saw about the same temps with everything else the same. my gpu is running 100% fan speed max temps was 75C with both sound card in top slot and without sound card in the pc


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> ok so removed sound card and I saw about the same temps with everything else the same. my gpu is running 100% fan speed max temps was 75C with both sound card in top slot and without sound card in the pc


Have you tried cleaning anything in there?


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> Have you tried cleaning anything in there?


YES. I took a brush to properly clean all the fans and heatsinks and I have a vacuum cleaner that can blow as well and still same thing.

Now I was thinking something stupid and won't take to long to test . What about I change my fans as follows.

1x back as intake.
h100i as intake or maybe exhaust top
3x front fans as exhaust

seeing as my gpu is pushing air into the card and the air is coming out the sides of the gpu thus more warm air inside the case it might be better to have the front fans as exhaust to help with getting more air outside while 1x intake fan or 3 if i decide to make the h100i intake to help with airflow. but maybe not as last time I tried it with my r9 280x crossfire my airflow was so bad my temps was just going up and up and up meaning my cooling wasn't up to the task.

I also have brackets to put an AIO liquid cooler on my gpu but scared of warranty and stuff as my card is still under warranty. If I decide to add a cooler I might just ad a cheap cooler masteror corsair as with the brackets i have I can fit most coolers and not just Asatek based coolers.


----------



## instantxlunch

its been a while but here is a an upgrade not the best work but going to improve when i upgrade my gpu


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> I think that's the first step to see if it helps, move or remove it temporarily.
> 
> 
> 
> ok so removed sound card and I saw about the same temps with everything else the same. my gpu is running 100% fan speed max temps was 75C with both sound card in top slot and without sound card in the pc
Click to expand...

You originally said GPU goes to 80+C. I don't think 75C is out of range for that card at max load when OC'd. Has it always been this way or just started?


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> You originally said GPU goes to 80+C. I don't think 75C is out of range for that card at max load when OC'd. Has it always been this way or just started?


Yes but that was in one certain game where my power limit will go to about 105-110% full time so decided ok let's test another area where it's about 95-105%. so temps there is about 75C max. Still think it should be lower with this case cause i think the airflow should be much better. Do you think it could be because I'm not using cougar pwm fans that's not really designed as case fans and thus the way the airflow is not making it properly through the card.

I was thinking of maybe changing the front fans with 3 airflow fans. maybe corsair af 120 or something else. i'm in South Africa so this is the shop i normally order from or you can get an idea what is available here

http://www.rebeltech.co.za/72-case-fans

Just BTW I already got rid of my old fans and somehow misplaced them. Had these cougar fans lying around so used them instead cause I heard you need pressure optimized fans for the front to pull through the dust filet but seeing as I don't use the dust filter any more I maybe opt out for fans that's optimized as case fans.


----------



## ssgtnubb

If anyone is wanting another 540 I'm selling mine in the marketplace now, lots of extra's to consider.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> If anyone is wanting another 540 I'm selling mine in the marketplace now, lots of extra's to consider.


If i may ask why are you selling it?


----------



## ssgtnubb

Upgraded to a Caselabs S8S.


----------



## Slakoflaj

its finaly done, i got my GPU yesterday, and boy, the thing rocks. i hope you guys like the build, I named it Devil Inside, below are the specs
- core I7 6700k oc to 4.6
-16 gb Trident Z 3000mhz
-EKWB predator 240
-Asus Z170 hero
-Samsung 850 Evo 500gb SSD
-2 Samsung 500gb HDD
-Asus GTX 1080 Strix


----------



## tkt546

I was wondering if anyone ever found a pump/reservoir combo that fits nicely in front of the PCI slots without having to remove the fan? I've tried looking through the thread, but it's pretty long.

I really like the Photon 170 but it doesn't look like it will fit. Also, I would really like one that has an inlet on the top so that I can run a tube straight from a top radiator to the top of the reservoir.


----------



## bishop161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *instantxlunch*
> 
> its been a while but here is a an upgrade not the best work but going to improve when i upgrade my gpu


What pump res combo is that? I am looking to do a similar mount. How do you drain your loop? Is that a QDC with a valve? How has that worked for you?


----------



## bishop161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *415SFG*
> 
> Hi new member here. I've visited this thread a bunch of times to get info and ideas. I just finished watercooling my Air 540 so I thought I'd share.


Very nice! I love how you did the fitting for the fill drain. You did two to allow the air to escape out the the other port? What fittings are those?


----------



## MD61

Here is my Air 540.......i hope you like it ;-)


----------



## bishop161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MD61*
> 
> Here is my Air 540.......i hope you like it ;-)


Love the temp box at the bottom. Mind sharing how you did that?

Thanks,

Doug


----------



## instantxlunch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bishop161*
> 
> What pump res combo is that? I am looking to do a similar mount. How do you drain your loop? Is that a QDC with a valve? How has that worked for you?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bishop161*
> 
> What pump res combo is that? I am looking to do a similar mount. How do you drain your loop? Is that a QDC with a valve? How has that worked for you?


its worked fine had to drain it once it wasnt as bad as i thought it would be! but just took moving the case in different angles to fully drain.

the pump res combo is called EK-XRES 140 DDC 3.2 PWM Elite on the ek website

and i did a ghetto tie up with a zip tie to hold better in place


----------



## zipeldiablo

Hi guys, quick question here, how did you do to fix the rear 140mm fan AND the two fixations of the door.
Is there a hole in the original fan frame for that purpose?

Also i would like some tips to block what i put in the 5.25 bay, played a bit with the kinda switch beneath the bay fixation but it is not lock.


----------



## Ninjawithagun

I recently upgrade my front rad from 32mm to a 56mm thickness and temps dropped 5C. I was a bit surprised to say the least.

Old radiator (32mm)


New radiator (56mm)


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Why are you running coolant straight from your CPU to your GPU? Doesn't make any sense other than to keep aesthetics. I'm running my circuit like this:

Pump --> CPU --> Chipset --> VRMs --> top radiator --> GPU --> front radiator --> pump --> (REPEAT)


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> Why are you running coolant straight from your CPU to your GPU? Doesn't make any sense other than to keep aesthetics. I'm running my circuit like this:
> 
> Pump --> CPU --> Chipset --> VRMs --> top radiator --> GPU --> front radiator --> pump --> (REPEAT)


The coolant temp equalizes throughout the loop, so loop order is irrelevant except for res before pump.


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> The coolant temp equalizes throughout the loop, so loop order is irrelevant except for res before pump.


Hey, whatever. If you like your setup that way, so be it. Just letting you know that setup you have will cause higher GPU temps.


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> The coolant temp equalizes throughout the loop, so loop order is irrelevant except for res before pump.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, whatever. If you like your setup that way, so be it. Just letting you know that setup you have will cause higher GPU temps.
Click to expand...

Your absolutely wrong, and if you don't believe me then post your response in the OCN water cooling club and see what you get, not to mention I absolutely know from experience.


----------



## CapKrunch

Hello,

I would like to join the club and share my work. It is still in process and this is what i have done so far.



I'll do the cable mod and change memory to Trindetz with black and white to match later


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapKrunch*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I would like to join the club and share my work. It is still in process and this is what i have done so far.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do the cable mod and change memory to Trindetz with black and white to match later


I'm curious why you went with the rad hanging off the back instead of a front rad?


----------



## CapKrunch

If I put it in bottom front fan and it will almost touch gpu and didn't want that. Also, if I put it in top front fan and it will not fit cuz of top radiator will block it. I was afraid that 140mm radiator will push hot air inside and it goes to my 280mm radiator at top to make it worse. So, I wanna to put radiator in back but couldn't fit it cuz of 280mm radiator blocked it, so, I put it behind the back fan. I had to drill 2 holes for water tubes to make it fit.

Sorry about my poor english.


----------



## RedSky86

Hey I started with my Mod and it's still in progress too. (soory for my bad english)
Some things I want do:
-Display in front
-Cover the whole inside with Acrylic
-Change the position from the GPU
-Sleeve the Cabel with paracord
-Change the light color of my Zotac GTX 970 AMP! Extreme from green/red to white
-Made some fan grills
-Add two 140 fans at the bottom
-And many other things

Here some pictures:


----------



## methadon36

Some pics of my 540. Does anyone know any good ways to mod the window with smoked plexi since the sidepanel is recessed ?


----------



## maynard14

im back with corsair 540, from s340


----------



## 415SFG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bishop161*
> 
> Very nice! I love how you did the fitting for the fill drain. You did two to allow the air to escape out the the other port? What fittings are those?


Yes I open both plugs while filling to have an air vent. I used EK Passthrough fittings with EK Plugs for the fillports.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> Hey, whatever. If you like your setup that way, so be it. Just letting you know that setup you have will cause higher GPU temps.


You are both correct. It all depends on the flow rate in your loop. It is possible, though unlikely, to run your pump slow enough to make certain sections of your loop warmer than others. In that case your cpu temps would suffer long before any other components that come after your cpu in a build. This is because the flow becomes too slow to draw away the cpu's heat efficiently. In most cases loop aesthetics is always more important than loop order, though having your res directly feed your pump can make filling and priming the pump easier and is also recommended.


----------



## shaft06

Just finished an x99 build.






Things I learned.
Casemods RGB wide angle strips suck for pure white. They give off a rainbow effect when dimmed and my 4 year old corsair link strips ended up being better.

MAINFrame Customs really disappointed me. Had to email them 15 days after my cable order just to see if there was a problem. Ignored my request to get in on a sale that came and went during that period. They messed up my color pattern and ignored my subsequent email. Not really the level of service one would expect when you spend $100 on 4 cables. /rant
(edit: heard back after 3 days and they offered to send new cables, my faith is somewhat restored.)

This thread was an excellent resource.
Kudos to the guy with the Riing fans and the Kydex bottom, I did the same thing


----------



## Radnad

Ion and Bitfenix, love love love it!

That's really dissapointing about mainframe, thought they were better than that. By the way users fawn over them you would think theyre the secret love child of CL and Noctua...


----------



## RedSky86

Little Update!
My new selfmade top and front cover.


----------



## Simmons572

That looks fantastic!


----------



## Someone09

Finally upgraded from Z87 to Z170 (and from Win7 to Win10).
However, since I havn´t really needed an ATX motherboard for almost two years now - and since I was on a smaller budget this time - I decided to go ITX.
But I also love me some room in a case to work in, so I kept my trusted Air 540. This combination lead to something what I would describe as the ugliest system I´ve ever build.
But I don´t care too much about the looks any more as long as its practical and imo there´s beauty in its uglyness. lol


----------



## maynard14

really love this case







so cool and so clean









only upgrade left for me, are the fans, eyeing on the tt riing red led fans


----------



## Sebastian540

Hey guys I'm about to migrate my components into a new Case. I searched for many cases and the Corsair Carbide Air 540 was the only one that caught my eye, I was set to purchasing it when the new Corsair Carbide Air 740 got released, now I'm stuck with which case to choose, they both have their ups and down, the 540 is smaller, more simple looking, cheaper, the 740 has a hinged door which I love. The two cases share very similar layouts in terms of interior , but the exterior look different so I don't know which one to choose. Please let me know your honest opinion on which case is the better one. Thank you !


----------



## RedSky86

Maynard where you get that nice wallpaper?


----------



## ItsmeAJ

Hi guys, just got the Air 540 for few weeks.



light on


----------



## ebeeze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *instantxlunch*
> 
> its been a while but here is a an upgrade not the best work but going to improve when i upgrade my gpu


well done! just please manage those fkn cables!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaft06*
> 
> Just finished an x99 build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fkn Gorgeous, 10/10
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the setup
Click to expand...


----------



## scgt1

Anyone using a D5 in the PSU compartment? Could you post pictures and cooling information (blocks and rads)

I was running dual DDC pumps with XSPC res tops mounted in front of my psu. The gpu/m.2 ssd loop pump gave up several nights back and I'm debating just replacing the pump and installing heatsinks on them or switching to a single loop with a D5. I'm seeing about 4"x6" of space to place a pump at the bottom in front of the psu total footprint with just taking a rough measurement with my pumps still installed.

I was thinking the EK-XRES-100-REVO-D5-PWM or EK-XRES-140-REVO-D5-PWM but total height is an issue with the 5.25 bay above so I'm not sure the total height with either of these. Another issue is the exit position of the ports with what appears to be only 4"x6" (rough estimate) of space to work with because of my Revo 1050W psu.


So if a couple people could post up links to pictures of their D5 installations in this case it would be greatly appreciated so I know what I'm doing. Gaming on a HD530 is.... well taxing lol. Want my 1080FTW back and my 3440x1440.


----------



## Unnatural

I had an EK XRES 140 (pre-REVO) combo mounted on the top back grid (wasn't using the 2.5" cage). It was ok, just a bit difficult to fill. A 100 tube would have been better.


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unnatural*
> 
> I had an EK XRES 140 (pre-REVO) combo mounted on the top back grid (wasn't using the 2.5" cage). It was ok, just a bit difficult to fill. A 100 tube would have been better.


Did you have any clearance at the top to put a 90*? I currently don't have the cage in mine either since I have a 950 Pro for OS. Just placed an order at Per-PCS utilizing the 10% hurricane discount code. Hopefully they don't get wiped out lol.

I'm hoping the 100mm will allow enough room to install maybe one of the ssd cages in the future and allow me to either put a 45* or 90* in the top to direct toward the fill port I already have drilled in the middle of the top panel. I had to estimate some more fittings. Here's to hoping I guessed ok for the reroute of everything.

Off topic of the case per-se but is it better for the coolant to hit the cpu block or mobo block first? It would be cleaner if it hit the mobo block first. Hmm also wondering about running it through the mobo, cpu, gpu, m.2 block, then to the UT60 and out to external RX480. That seems like a bunch of heat buildup prior to running through the rads. HMMM Time to stare at my case some more and figure out how to cool the board and cpu then run that to the UT60 and then cool the gpu and ssd then dump that out to the RX480 before heading back to the pump. Dang what a PITA!

Anyone running a UT60 360mm in front with the side G1/4 ports up top and a 140mm fan installed in the front position? I don't think the ports can be accessed when like this. The rad also can't be drained either unless holes are drilled in the bottom of the case and cover to allow a fitting/tubing to exit the bottom of the case. UGH lol


----------



## Unnatural

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgt1*
> 
> Did you have any clearance at the top to put a 90*? I currently don't have the cage in mine either since I have a 950 Pro for OS. Just placed an order at Per-PCS utilizing the 10% hurricane discount code. Hopefully they don't get wiped out lol.


Honestly, I don't remember how I managed to fill the res then








What I remember is me saying to myself: "damn, had I bought a 100mm res, this would have been perfect!"


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unnatural*
> 
> Honestly, I don't remember how I managed to fill the res then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I remember is me saying to myself: "damn, had I bought a 100mm res, this would have been perfect!"


lol


----------



## v1ral

Loop order doesn't matter EXCEPT for pump and Res set-up.


----------



## beekermartin

I am in the middle of building my first custom loop in the 540. I want to mount the pump above the power supply where the SSD cage usually goes. I have seen a few people in this thread have done the same thing.

My issue is the pump bracket doesn't line up with the holes. I can get two to line up but then the other two don't. I am using an EK D5 pump/res combo.

Should I just cut out the small pieces of sheet metal where I need the holes to be? I assume a dremel tool with a cut off wheel would be ideal for that. I can then use some black washers to cover the large hole.

Does that sound like a good plan? I have seen many pictures of the same pump combo mounted there but I haven't found any descriptions of how it was installed.


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beekermartin*
> 
> I am in the middle of building my first custom loop in the 540. I want to mount the pump above the power supply where the SSD cage usually goes. I have seen a few people in this thread have done the same thing.
> 
> My issue is the pump bracket doesn't line up with the holes. I can get two to line up but then the other two don't. I am using an EK D5 pump/res combo.
> 
> Should I just cut out the small pieces of sheet metal where I need the holes to be? I assume a dremel tool with a cut off wheel would be ideal for that. I can then use some black washers to cover the large hole.
> 
> Does that sound like a good plan? I have seen many pictures of the same pump combo mounted there but I haven't found any descriptions of how it was installed.


Those 2 holes would probably be enough to support it, but if you really wanted all four just use a drill with a bit slightly larger than the vent hole and ream out the nearest vent hole until you can get the bracket screw through it.


----------



## beekermartin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> Those 2 holes would probably be enough to support it, but if you really wanted all four just use a drill with a bit slightly larger than the vent hole and ream out the nearest vent hole until you can get the bracket screw through it.


I will try to post a pic when I get home but I don't think a drill bit would be a good idea. It will enlarge it too much. The two on the right are basically lined up dead in the middle of the sheet metal. Maybe I could use a drill bit to cut that part out. I don't want to put much pressure on it. It is very thin sheet metal and it will bend easily.


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Loop order doesn't matter EXCEPT for pump and Res set-up.


Great to know. Thanks


----------



## beekermartin

Here is a pic to help explain what I mean.


----------



## scgt1

Just use a small nosed pair of wire cutters (dikes). The kind that make a point and have tapered jaws. It's what I used to cut holes in my mesh to insert tubing grommets and will probably be doing adain to mine when my EK D5 combo comes to install in the same place you did along with route tubing to my external rad a different way then it is now.


----------



## beekermartin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgt1*
> 
> Just use a small nosed pair of wire cutters (dikes). The kind that make a point and have tapered jaws. It's what I used to cut holes in my mesh to insert tubing grommets and will probably be doing adain to mine when my EK D5 combo comes to install in the same place you did along with route tubing to my external rad a different way then it is now.


Great idea! I will get a new pair so they are good and sharp. I don't want to risk my old pair bending it too much. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## scgt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beekermartin*
> 
> Great idea! I will get a new pair so they are good and sharp. I don't want to risk my old pair bending it too much. Thanks for the idea.


The pair I use can't be longer then 3-3.5" you can control them with just your thumb and pointer finger. If you use a pair that have too large of jaw you may break off more of a problem then you started with so to speak.


----------



## beekermartin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scgt1*
> 
> The pair I use can't be longer then 3-3.5" you can control them with just your thumb and pointer finger. If you use a pair that have too large of jaw you may break off more of a problem then you started with so to speak.


I agree. I have a few pairs of small ones but they have been abused. I'll grab a fresh pair to help guarantee a clean smooth cut.


----------



## beekermartin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beekermartin*
> 
> I agree. I have a few pairs of small ones but they have been abused. I'll grab a fresh pair to help guarantee a clean smooth cut.


I decided to give it a shot with what I had on hand. It worked out well! All 4 corners of the pump/res unit are now secure. Tomorrow I will find some black washers to cover the minor holes. For now the plastic washers are doing the job.


----------



## beekermartin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beekermartin*
> 
> I decided to give it a shot with what I had on hand. It worked out well! All 4 corners of the pump/res unit are now secure. Tomorrow I will find some black washers to cover the minor holes. For now the plastic washers are doing the job.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beekermartin*
> 
> I agree. I have a few pairs of small ones but they have been abused. I'll grab a fresh pair to help guarantee a clean smooth cut.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beekermartin*
> 
> I agree. I have a few pairs of small ones but they have been abused. I'll grab a fresh pair to help guarantee a clean smooth cut.


I was a bit drunk tonight so I swung away. My existing cutters did a fine job. The Ek pump/reservoir is officially mounted. I will grab some larger metal black washers to help secure it permanently but it is holding strong as is for now.


----------



## scgt1




----------



## Sebastian540

I'm going to set up a custom loop in my corsair 540 build, and before I purchase all of these components, I would appreciate if you guys went through them to check if they are all compatible with each other so I don't waste money on the wrong parts. Here are the water cooling parts:

Radiator #1: EK CoolStream PE 240 Dual Radiator
Radiator #2: EK CoolStream PE 360 Dual Radiator

Res/Pump: EK XRES 140 Revo D5 PWM Pump/Reservoir Combo

CPU Block: EK Supremacy EVO CPU Waterblock Nickel

GPU Block: EK Full Cover VGA Block EK-FC1080 GTX TF6 Nickel
GPU Backplate: EK Full Cover EK-FC1080 GTX TF6 Backplate Black

Tubing: EK ZMT Matte Black 3/8ID 5/8OD Tubing 1m

Fittings: EK ACF 10/16mm Compression Fitting Black
: EK AF Extender 12mm M-M G1/4 Black
: EK AF Extender 20mm M-F G1/4 Black
: EK-AF T-Splitter 3F G1/4 - Black
: EK AF 2 Way Ball Valve G1/4 Black
: EK AF Angled 90 Degree G1/4 Black
: Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Dual Rotary Angle 3/8 Fitting
: Bitspower G1/4 Matte Black Triple Rotary 90 Degree Fitting CC5

I would greatly appreciate it if you put in the time to search the measurements of each component mostly the fittings to ensure that I have a leak free loop, if you find a non compatible part please notify me and recommend me a compatible one if you can, I am still a novice when it comes to water cooling so bare with me







. Thank you!


----------



## ChemicalWorld




----------



## ChemicalWorld




----------



## 808MP5

Just put mine together a day ago and completed the leak test... a few problems I ran into.

1) I had to bend the mounting bracket for the right side hdd bracket to fit my 360. My radiator fit but then I noticed I couldn't put fittings on. Nothing pliers couldn't fix.

2) I had to cut slots into the 5.25 holes on the front panel. I removed it so I could remove the 5.25 drive cage to mount my reservoir pump combo. Didn't realize that I wouldn't be able to put the front panel back on after mounting my the drive cage back with my reservoir already connected and loop filled, bleed, and leak tested. The front panel is beveled so the drives are supposed to be mounted with it on. Nothing wire cutters couldn't solve.

I'll post more pics when I get everything setup tomorrow.


----------



## NTEAM

update my 540


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NTEAM*
> 
> update my 540
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Absolutely fabulous!!


----------



## sprach

I got a used Air 540 and started my modding project.
Here's what's been done:
1. New Demciflex filters for front, bottom, top and side intakes;
2. Red paint for the front and upper mesh;
3. Removed 3.5 bottom trays and cables;
4. Cutouts for 2x140 fans mounts in the bottom of the case;
5. Case wheels in the bottom of the case;
6. 1.5m magnetic RGB LED strip with remote control and power connection to PSU via Molex (couldn't find SATA, but no biggie) .

My questions are:

a. Should I go for 2x140 or 3x120 in the front?
For 3x120 I've got my eye on the Scythe Slip Stream 120M (1200rpm), which despite having sleave bearings are very good from the airflow to noise perspective, plus they're also cheap and have nice black frame and blades .
My goal is to keep as much airflow with as litlle noise as possible, so anything above 1200-1300 rpm is out of the question for me when it comes to 120 fans. Static pressure for these shouldn't count much since there will be no front radiator.

b. Which are better options for 140 fans from the airflow to noise perspective? The threshold for 140 fans would be max 1000-1100 rpm, to keep noise dwon as much as possible.
Currently I'm using the stock AF140L fans as bottom intakes and rear exhaust. I won't use rads in the bottom or back of the case so the static pressure is of secondary importance.

c. Should I go for intake or exhaust in the top of the case?
The top will carry AC Liquid Freezer 240 with 4x120 Arctic 120 PWM PST fans in push-pull config.

d. What's better for mounting the case fans: rubber screws or rubber grommets + steel screws combo?
At the moment, the fans are mounted with rubber screws, but I also ordered some rubber grommets and waiting for them to arrive.

Thanks for your advice.
I'll post new pics when the project is finished.


----------



## CapKrunch

I had to drill 4 holes for the screws and that's it. Will have to be little careful how it line up cuz it is kinda tight in there.


----------



## pangallosr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprach*
> 
> I got a used Air 540 and started my modding project.
> Here's what's been done:
> 
> 3. Removed 3.5 bottom trays and cables;
> 4. Cutouts for 2x140 fans mounts in the bottom of the case;


Just did the same thing last week for a customer, going with all ssd's in the back so didn't need the trays. Got thinking what if.... and he said go for it.

as for the front, had to stick with two 140's because of the radiator.
Definitely feeds some air to his Gigabyte GTX1080 G1.
Overall the system stays very cool and with low noise with reduced fan speeds.


----------



## pathfindercod

Didn't see a 740 thread. Thought I'd post here:









740 case
Rampage V E10
Intel 6850k
32gb ddr4 3000 Vengeance white led
2 x Strix OC 1080's
Ax1200i psu
6 corsair HD120 rgb fans
2 corsair 140mm white led in the bottom
2 x Intel 730 480gb ssd'sh


----------



## zipeldiablo

This 740 definitly looks glorious.
There is no 5.25 bay on the front right?


----------



## starjammer

Hey, guys. I just need some advice on case decoration, specifically with LED strips. I just recently purchased a long-ass strip of LEDs, and wanted to change up the lighting in my case. Specifically, I'd like to add some lighting behind the motherboard. How do you do that?

Also, I noticed that when putting strips along the edges where the side panel w/ window, there are two ways to mount them: either on the same side of the panel, or on the perpendicular side (i.e., top, front, back, or bottom). Which is the best side to choose?


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> Hey, guys. I just need some advice on case decoration, specifically with LED strips. I just recently purchased a long-ass strip of LEDs, and wanted to change up the lighting in my case. Specifically, I'd like to add some lighting behind the motherboard. How do you do that?
> 
> Also, I noticed that when putting strips along the edges where the side panel w/ window, there are two ways to mount them: either on the same side of the panel, or on the perpendicular side (i.e., top, front, back, or bottom). Which is the best side to choose?


I'm not sure an LED strip will fit in the limited space between the motherboard and motherboard tray. You might need to wire in some individual LEDs to achieve the backlit motherboard effect. I was thinking of doing something similar to this in a build I'm working on by following the same methods outlined in this link.

http://forums.evga.com/A-Quick-Sunday-Morning-Mod-Backlit-Motherboard-m1917211.aspx

It will probably be a while before I attempt this mod myself though. I just put this new rig together over the weekend and will strapped for cash for a few months before I can start modding much of anything. I'll keep an eye on this thread though to see if anyone offers any other ideas on how to do this mod since it's something I'm interested in as well.

Good luck and happy modding!


----------



## beekermartin

Almost done. I want to get new power supply cables and maybe some led lighting but I am done for now. I also want to clean up the wiring on the back side even knowing you can't see it. After I get new power supply cables I will make it pretty back there too. I will probably redo some of the tubing as well. This is my first time bending PETG. I have the hang of it now but I ran out of time. I am having rotator cuff surgery Wednesday so I had to get it done before then. I want to be able to game while I'm in a sling.
Tell me what you think. I am leaning towards red and black cables but maybe all red would be better since there is so much black already.


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I'm not sure an LED strip will fit in the limited space between the motherboard and motherboard tray. You might need to wire in some individual LEDs to achieve the backlit motherboard effect. I was thinking of doing something similar to this in a build I'm working on by following the same methods outlined in this link.
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/A-Quick-Sunday-Morning-Mod-Backlit-Motherboard-m1917211.aspx
> 
> It will probably be a while before I attempt this mod myself though. I just put this new rig together over the weekend and will strapped for cash for a few months before I can start modding much of anything. I'll keep an eye on this thread though to see if anyone offers any other ideas on how to do this mod since it's something I'm interested in as well.
> 
> Good luck and happy modding!


I think I may have found a possible solution in the NZXT Hue+. With the connectors/extenders, I can place the strips comfortably without worrying about kinks due to bending the strips. Then I guess I can use the other channel with a 3rd party LED strip to decorate the rest of the case.


----------



## Stige

Anyone got a 360 60mm thick radiator in this? pictures? or even two radiators? Would like to see how it looks.


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Anyone got a 360 60mm thick radiator in this? pictures? or even two radiators? Would like to see how it looks.


There should be picture gallery section on the upper right part of this forum (Desktop version). You should see tons of examples of the 540 with a thick rad. I think I even saw Monstas in there.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> There should be picture gallery section on the upper right part of this forum (Desktop version). You should see tons of examples of the 540 with a thick rad. I think I even saw Monstas in there.


I can only find pics of 240 rads, not 360 and thick ones


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> I can only find pics of 240 rads, not 360 and thick ones


Here's one from way back in 2013: http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/lightbox/post/20291034/id/1534110

As I said, just click on the Recent Photos section from the upper right. If you can't find it, here's the link: http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/lightbox/


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> Here's one from way back in 2013: http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/lightbox/post/20291034/id/1534110
> 
> As I said, just click on the Recent Photos section from the upper right. If you can't find it, here's the link: http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/lightbox/


That is even bigger than mine lol
But I guess fitting a 360 + 240 rads in this case is a no go it seems.


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> That is even bigger than mine lol
> But I guess fitting a 360 + 240 rads in this case is a no go it seems.


Not if they're both thick. You can probably go with 45mm-thick rads? And only either in push or in pull. I suggest you take measurements though, for the most accuracy.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> Not if they're both thick. You can probably go with 45mm-thick rads? And only either in push or in pull. I suggest you take measurements though, for the most accuracy.


My current 360 is 60mm thick and I plan on using that, and then maybe include a 240 of x thickness in the future.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Last parts ordered for the refresh. There will be acrylic work.


----------



## gerold

Hi guys,

I've got the 540 (3 stock fans) and the h100i V2 (2 stock fans) mounted on top in push mode.
I now want to replace all the stock fans. Price is not particularly important.
First I want to get quieter and better fans.
Second I want to light my case (preferably in white).
I've got an rgb led strip laying around, so maybe this is an option.
What do you guys think?
Get fans with LEDs or use the light stripe and get better fans?
Can you recommend smth. here?









My setup:
AX860i
Asus X99-E WS
6850K
h100i V2
4 RAM modules
Palit GTX 1070


----------



## navit

Use both


----------



## gerold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> Use both


Hehe, yea...
Can you recommend decent fans with LEDs?
Doesn't have to be rgb leds though. Only white should do it


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gerold*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I've got the 540 (3 stock fans) and the h100i V2 (2 stock fans) mounted on top in push mode.
> I now want to replace all the stock fans. Price is not particularly important.
> First I want to get quieter and better fans.
> Second I want to light my case (preferably in white).
> I've got an rgb led strip laying around, so maybe this is an option.
> What do you guys think?
> Get fans with LEDs or use the light stripe and get better fans?
> Can you recommend smth. here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My setup:
> AX860i
> Asus X99-E WS
> 6850K
> h100i V2
> 4 RAM modules
> Palit GTX 1070


I'm looking at the ThermalTake Riing fans. If you're going for LED fans, they're my recommendation. You can even use them with LED strips.


----------



## sprach

TT Riing aren't necessarily a bad choice of fans, by they do tend to get pretty noisy and are a bit on the expensive side for what they're actually offering.


----------



## sprach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gerold*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I've got the 540 (3 stock fans) and the h100i V2 (2 stock fans) mounted on top in push mode.
> I now want to replace all the stock fans. Price is not particularly important.
> First I want to get quieter and better fans.
> Second I want to light my case (preferably in white).
> I've got an rgb led strip laying around, so maybe this is an option.
> What do you guys think?
> Get fans with LEDs or use the light stripe and get better fans?
> Can you recommend smth. here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My setup:
> AX860i
> Asus X99-E WS
> 6850K
> h100i V2
> 4 RAM modules
> Palit GTX 1070


Hi Gerold,
I can share with you the choice I made with respect to fans and illumination:

FANS:
3 x Scythe Slipstreams 120M 1200 rpm fans for front intake (arguably the best 120 mm sleeve bearing fan, and affordable as well). The M version at 1200 rpm offers the best compromise between airflow and noise;
1 x Noctua NF-P14s redux fan for the back exhaust (Nocuta's proprietary fluid bearing fan); Here, I should have opted for the P14r redux, which fits better and doesn't interfere with the upper side panel screw, but the P14s redux is 1500 rpm fan, which is definitely noisy compared to the P14s redux which runs at 1200 rpm;
2 x Noctua NF-P14s redux fans for the bottom intake (modded from stock); Noctua is renowned for their high quality fans and i can confirm it as well. The redux lineup is based on their first gen design which has proven itself countless times and has gotten rid of the classic (hideous to most) beige-brown coloring scheme.
4 x AC 120 PWM PST fans (fluid bearing fan, cheap but surprisingly good) on the top panel which are mounted to an AC Freezer 240 in push-pull config which has a total thickness of 88 mm. I think any 240 mm AIO with a thickness of 90 mm max (fans included) should fit just fine and generally there should be no blocking of / conflict with the motherboard heatsinks either. In order to have maximum positive pressure I use them as intakes. Other thread members/posters reported that the AIR 540 works better with top panel fans mounted intakes.

Side notes:
For horizontally blowing fans (bottom and top of the case) get fans with fluid bearing. Ball bearings should also be fine, but they will be noisier than fluid bearings. Avoid at any cost sleeve bearings.
For vertically mounted fans such as front intakes and/or rear exhaust, you can also use fans with sleeve bearings perfectly fine.
The vast majority of led fans are in most cases inferior to non-led fans from performance and noise perspective.

LIGHTING:
1 x RGB led strip with a lenght of 1.5m (a longer one won't fit) to which I attached a magnet strip so the led strip can be moved and re-positioned easily it at any time. If attaching it via a magnet strip, you won't have to cut the led strip to fit it at the inner case edges. The leds on the strip should be 5050 SMDs.
The strip comes packed with a remote control box and a remote, allowing to control colors, lighting effects such as breathing, strobe, pulsating, color cycling etc. Everything is hooked via a single Molex plug to the PSU.

Optional components you could add:
FAN CONTROLLER:
For manual control and monitoring of fan speeds and voltages I hooked all case mounted fans to an older Lamptron FC5V2, with the exception of the AIO fans which are all daisy chained to the CPU motherboard header.
DUST FILTERS:
I got the Demciflex 540 filters, but only the strictly necessary ones (bottom, side, front and top panel since I run the top fans as intake). Due to the fact that these filters are really thin, they might get sucked towards the fan blades and emit a slight friction/rubbing noise. This occurs especially with the Demciflex front fan filter which is completely flat, whereas the stock filter has 5mm spacing so the fan blades don't touch the filter. I haven't figured out a solution to this issue yet.
Word of advice: If ordering directly from Demciflex and you're located in the EU, you will have to pay the applicable VAT in your home country, as well as a fee to the courier service for the Customs formalities performed by the courier service (DHL/Fedex). Therefore try purchasing the entire set locally, so you won't have to pay other fees except for shipping and the filters themselves.

In conclusion, my recommendation is to get the best performance-noise ratio fans, i.e. highest CFM combined with the lowest rpm (check silentpcreview.com for their recommendation) and stick only with led strip lighting. The brightness of the led strip is more than enough to adequately light up the entire case. For further customization, get a good quality high wattage per channel fan controller and put some filters on the right side panel and bottom of the case.


----------



## gerold

@sprach
Thx for this awesome reply man!
That's everything I wanted to know








I'll have a look into your suggestions and will post an update with photos soon.


----------



## sprach

I'm glad I could help.
One further suggestion would be to mount the case fans with rubber/silicone screws in order to eliminate, or at least reduce the vibration transmitted by the fans to the case.
You can get cheap packs of 20 rubber screws on ebay or aliexpress (that's where I bought mine).
You can also try to mount the fans with normal steel screws but in this case, you should combine them with rubber grommets/gaskets (like double sided o rings ) which should decouple the fan shroud from the case's metal frame and thus absorb any vibrations.


----------



## dlewbell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gerold*
> 
> Hehe, yea...
> Can you recommend decent fans with LEDs?
> Doesn't have to be rgb leds though. Only white should do it


If you haven't made a purchase yet, the Phanteks PH-F140SP is a really good fan, & is available with White LEDs. PH-F140SP
Edit: They also have a 120mm version: PH-F120SP


----------



## Yukss

My rig.. no a piece of art like everyone here but it works eheh


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gerold*
> 
> Hehe, yea...
> Can you recommend decent fans with LEDs?
> Doesn't have to be rgb leds though. Only white should do it


I use the Corsair SP120 White LED fans in my new build. They're really good fans for airflow, but not so good for noise level if you need them to run at full speed. If you're trying to solve an airflow problem while also including white LEDs they're great if you don't mind a bit of noise. If you run them on a fan curve that favors silence over performance you barely hear them at all though.

Finding one that is has good airflow and low noise might be quite the challenge though.

The Riing fans are some of the best on the market for aesthetics purposes, but I've never looked into how well they perform for airflow. They may be a bit on the expensive side too if you really only want white LEDs.

If you chose Corsair for your fans, I would recommend avoiding the AF series of fans. These fans suffer drops in airflow performance when there is anything that might restrict airflow within 3 cm of the fan. So if you mount them on the front panel of your case, the fan filter will be about 1 cm from the fan.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss*
> 
> My rig.. no a piece of art like everyone here but it works eheh
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I love the USB Flux Capacitor on your gpu! That's a nice touch.









Is that the one from ThinkGeek with the car adapter removed, or is there a new one that doesn't use the cigarette lighter in a car as a power source?


----------



## dlewbell

Would anyone be willing to measure the standoff height for me? I purchased as used Air 540, but it doesn't have any standoffs in it. I think they're supposed to be about 5/16" tall, but I'd to be able to verify that if possible.


----------



## Yukss

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> I love the USB Flux Capacitor on your gpu! That's a nice touch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the one from ThinkGeek with the car adapter removed, or is there a new one that doesn't use the cigarette lighter in a car as a power source?


is the car charger, here is some pictures, i even create a thread about it, just a simple mod, i was boring.








link:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1617345/flux-capacitor-car-charger-into-decoration-for-your-pc/0_40#post_25683687

see it in action in the following video (skip until 1:40 seconds)


----------



## Wooozzzz

Just wanted to give yall a heads up! If you order a midplate from coldzero it looks amazing and hides your hard drives but be very careful it scuffs very easily, and must be installed befor the mobo is installed you must also take the front fans out. When reinstalling my mobo i scuffed the crap out of it and didnt even feel them touch.


----------



## macrossfrontier

hey everyone thanks to this thread and the many 540 builds here i built my own in the case though not quite finished, needs a *********** cable to the gpu, cover for the mobo I/O as it looks hideous with them exposed and a mid tray to cover the HDD's

the rig

540 air
mobo: MSI KRAIT Gaming 3x z170
CPU: i7 6700k at oc to 4.6MHz
memory: Corsair vengeance LED white at 3000mhz
cooler: corsairH115i 280mm
GPU:MSI GTX1080 armour OC

thanks


----------



## ChemicalWorld

Little update to my case. Not a perfect spraypaint finish but at a distance it looks fine enough


----------



## ChemicalWorld




----------



## chrisbevan1987

Hi,
This is my first build an i'm glad i went with the 540, my only dislike is the 2 Hdd slots being at the bottom of the case.. ugly place to put them an i cant understand why corsair went this route.. they put the Hdd cage in the back of the air 240 no problem :s so i did that.. Hdd cage was £10, an making it fit above the psu was easy enough. i then covered the bottom with a light box. overall i'm happy with how it turned out. Im a noob at all this so i'm on here to get more idea's an to see what others have done with there Air 540

My build:

Corsiar air 540
i7 6700K 4.8ghz OC
32Gb DDR4 Corsair vengeance LPX 2400hz
Asus Strix 1080 GTX 8GB Rog
Asrock Z170 Extreme 4 Mobo
Seagate 8TB Hdd
Crucial 120Gb SSD (Windows 10)
Corsair H100i V2 Cpu cooler
8x Corsair Sp120 quiet fans
Corsair RM850 Psu
NZXT 6 channel fan controller
Custom sleeved cables
Air 540 Light box


----------



## chrisbevan1987

Hi,
This is my first build an i'm glad i went with the 540, my only dislike is the 2 Hdd slots being at the bottom of the case.. ugly place to put them an i cant understand why corsair went this route.. they put the Hdd cage in the back of the air 240 no problem :s so i did that.. Hdd cage was £10, an making it fit above the psu was easy enough. i then covered the bottom with a light box. overall i'm happy with how it turned out. Im a noob at all this so i'm on here to get more idea's an to see what others have done with there Air 540

My build:

Corsiar air 540
i7 6700K 4.8ghz OC
32Gb DDR4 Corsair vengeance LPX 2400hz
Asus Strix 1080 GTX 8GB Rog
Asrock Z170 Extreme 4 Mobo
Seagate 8TB Hdd
Crucial 120Gb SSD (Windows 10)
Corsair H100i V2 Cpu cooler
8x Corsair Sp120 quiet fans
Corsair RM850 Psu
NZXT 6 channel fan controller
Custom sleeved cables
Air 540 Light box


----------



## sprach

Hi Chris!
I was kinda curious how you managed to mount and secure the 3.5" HDD cage in the back of the case. Could you post a picture?
Is the HDD decoupled somehow? Does it send vibrations to the case when it's operating?


----------



## chrisbevan1987

hi yeh, ive a couple photo's.. not the best sorry. its just a generic hdd cage i got from scan.co.uk. its mounted with 1 screw to the back an rests quite nicely on the plastic retaining clip at the top of the ssd cage. cant be moved at all an im not getting any noises etc. no issues.. sure this can be done neater but for now this did the trick for me.


----------



## sprach

Thanks for the pic.
I currently run my HDD in one of the 5.25" bays with a 3.5" adapter, but it tends to get pretty warm due to the neighboring fan controller which sits right next to the HDD.


----------



## He1p1ess n00b

Guys, I have 540 too. And want to choose External HDD bay for use with it. Help me http://www.overclock.net/t/1618571/hdd-external-dual-bay-box-up-to-8tb to find which to buy or suggest your items

Also I will be thankful if someone could suggest what mobile rack is better for 5,25" bays in 540 Air? To not post offtopic here I prefer if you answer in specific thread


----------



## V3n0m15

Will there be a Corsair 740 club or are they falling in on this club?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## V3n0m15

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## GethPrime

Here is my 540 setup. I usually dont use AIOs in the winter. Thinking about switching to a Noctua air cooler. Which one should I get?


----------



## pangallosr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GethPrime*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my 540 setup. I usually dont use AIOs in the winter. Thinking about switching to a Noctua air cooler. Which one should I get?


Why not use the AIO? If it is about noise, just turn the fans down.
If anything the Winter temps should help the system and you should be prolonging the life of it with the cooler temps.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GethPrime*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my 540 setup. I usually dont use AIOs in the winter. Thinking about switching to a Noctua air cooler. Which one should I get?


I'm currently using the Noctua NH-D15S, 2 x NF-A15, and I'm satisfied with it. In winter time I'm running an open-air rig.


----------



## GethPrime

I got the 212 EVO back in now. Just as a temp air cooler till I order the Noctua d14 in Jan.


----------



## V3n0m15

Should I paint the grill of my 740 white??? I think it would look legit. I have a black/white/green theme going. Everything is black and white and the only thing green is the pastel liquid in my loop. I plan on getting two white rads as well 240 & 360.










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## GethPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3n0m15*
> 
> Should I paint the grill of my 740 white??? I think it would look legit. I have a black/white/green theme going. Everything is black and white and the only thing green is the pastel liquid in my loop. I plan on getting two white rads as well 240 & 360.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


if you do paint the grille, remember to dust it thoroughly lol. When I painted my 540's grille's I forgot to dust them and ended up spray painting the dust in some areas lol


----------



## V3n0m15

[/quote]

if you do paint the grille, remember to dust it thoroughly lol. When I painted my 540's grille's I forgot to dust them and ended up spray painting the dust in some areas lol[/quote]

Perfect thank you for the advice. I have a plug in electronic blower that I'll be sure to use before every coat!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## V3n0m15

[/quote]

if you do paint the grille, remember to dust it thoroughly lol. When I painted my 540's grille's I forgot to dust them and ended up spray painting the dust in some areas lol[/quote]

Perfect thank you for the advice. I have a plug in electronic blower that I'll be sure to use before every coat!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## V3n0m15

[/quote]

if you do paint the grille, remember to dust it thoroughly lol. When I painted my 540's grille's I forgot to dust them and ended up spray painting the dust in some areas lol[/quote]

Perfect thank you for the advice. I have a plug in electronic blower that I'll be sure to use before every coat!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## V3n0m15

I have no idea why my Tapatalk does that! It posts the same thing like 2-3 times sometimes.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## GethPrime

i was wondering lol. but actually dont just use a blower canned air by itself. If you have a clean soft bristle paint brush, use that. because the only dust that air will remove if the type thats fairly loose. I use the paint brush and canned air to clean the dust off my fans and my cooler master 212 evo.


----------



## V3n0m15

Okay good point I'll get a small brush just for PC cleaning. I put all my fans on rads in a pull config so that cleaning of the rad is much easier. The brush tip is a good one thank you.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## GethPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3n0m15*
> 
> Okay good point I'll get a small brush just for PC cleaning. I put all my fans on rads in a pull config so that cleaning of the rad is much easier. The brush tip is a good one thank you.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


When you use the brush to clean the dust off off fans, cpu coolers(heatsinks etc) remove them first as to lessen the risk(s) of building static electricity and discharging it and it ruining the cpu by some freak chance. if you dont like to remove the heatsink cpu cooler, just used the old canned air routine. I myself usually just use canned air on the heatsink and I use the brush on the fans, but I remove them and clean them. and I still use the brush on the cpu cooler but i always remove it before i do


----------



## V3n0m15

Has anyone added fans in the back chamber? I'm wondering because the HDD and my pump tend to get pretty hot back there. I was thinking of trying to mod two to three 100mm intake fans and one 100mm exhaust. I would set them up to a fan controller knob such as this


















I would take off the plate and mount it in the back over or under the exhaust fan. I would either mount one for all three or mount two. One for exhaust and one for the two to three exhaust to maintain positive pressure.










What do you guys think?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## V3n0m15

Modded my 740 Case. Spray painted the grill with Semi-Gloss White paint! I think it came out really nice.


































Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## JunkaDK

Hey guys,

Just wanted to share my latest build. Fully custom watercooled gaming PC in a black Air 540









Go here for more pictures : https://pcpartpicker.com/b/8J7WGX


----------



## V3n0m15

Sweet build man! I'm thinking about liquid cooling my GPU and also building an external 360 x 3 rad cooler. It's a pretty cool setup.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## NTEAM

final update


----------



## JunkaDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NTEAM*
> 
> final update


WOW.. AMAZING







Congrats


----------



## Pedros

Hey guys, quick question. I'm trying to choose my next case. I have a Air 540 but this system is going to my son so i'm left with two cases to choose from: Air 740 and Phanteks Enthoo ATX TG. Although i know Phanteks is really great i have this thing going on with the 740 ...

*My only doubt is one ... i'm going to use a EK Predator 360 in push/pull config. I know Enthoo has space for it, but my question is , does the Air 740 have space in the front for such config?*

The thing going against the Enthoo is the back tempered glass that will show all the cable mess and i know that at some point that won't get that pretty and i really don't have the time to be "beautifying" the cables on an area that should be used to hide the cables.

Thank you in advance,
Pedro S.


----------



## dlewbell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedros*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question. I'm trying to choose my next case. I have a Air 540 but this system is going to my son so i'm left with two cases to choose from: Air 740 and Phanteks Enthoo ATX TG. Although i know Phanteks is really great i have this thing going on with the 740 ...
> 
> *My only doubt is one ... i'm going to use a EK Predator 360 in push/pull config. I know Enthoo has space for it, but my question is , does the Air 740 have space in the front for such config?*
> 
> The thing going against the Enthoo is the back tempered glass that will show all the cable mess and i know that at some point that won't get that pretty and i really don't have the time to be "beautifying" the cables on an area that should be used to hide the cables.
> 
> Thank you in advance,
> Pedro S.


I'm fairly sure a Predator 360 Push/Pull would fit in the front of the 740. A standard ATX motherboard is 244mm wide. Corsair lists 330mm as the max GPU length. 330-244=86mm. I assume the GPU clearance is with the front fans installed, since they come standard in the case. If so, the predator will take up 68mm of that space, leaving 18mm clearance from the edge of the motherboard, & space for a 262mm long GPU. Of course, if I'm wrong & the max GPU length assumes no fans, you'll be out of luck, but the case is 426mm long, so 426mm-330mm=94mm. I don't think there's almost 4" of thickness combining the front & rear shells, so I'm somewhat confident in my original assumption.

The Enthoo Evolv ATX TG is still a better case, but you have to buy what you want.


----------



## kentoR32

Updatet my Rig.
This thing is so freaking heavy.









IMG_20170126_152320.jpg 3978k .jpg file


----------



## dboythagr8

Is the 740 the update to this case, and if so no owners thread?

feel like the air 540 looks way better, but its subjective i know


----------



## ironhide138

The 740 is a good deal bigger


----------



## toms0033

A couple pics of my Air 540. Fit a 280 rad on the top and a 360 up front Both are Alphacool NexXxoS XT45s.


----------



## treadstone

@ toms0033, i love the wood design, how did you accomplish that? Do they sell them like that, i can't imagine they do

best regards
tread

Sweet...


----------



## toms0033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treadstone*
> 
> @ toms0033, i love the wood design, how did you accomplish that? Do they sell them like that, i can't imagine they do
> 
> best regards
> tread
> 
> Sweet...


Thank you. The wood panels are solid walnut that were molded to fit the case, then finished with a couple coats of tung oil. Finally, they are secured to the case with 3m vhb tape. It was a really fun portion of this project, and quite a bit easier than the custom metal fabrication or powder coating. As far as I could tell no one out there is making wood panels for sale. The closest I could find were vinyl wraps but that wasn't quite the look I was going for.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toms0033*
> 
> Thank you. The wood panels are solid walnut that were molded to fit the case, then finished with a couple coats of tung oil. Finally, they are secured to the case with 3m vhb tape. It was a really fun portion of this project, and quite a bit easier than the custom metal fabrication or powder coating. As far as I could tell no one out there is making wood panels for sale. The closest I could find were vinyl wraps but that wasn't quite the look I was going for.


Wow I had assumed it was just a wrap of some sort. I stand corrected and very impressed. It looks great


----------



## toms0033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Wow I had assumed it was just a wrap of some sort. I stand corrected and very impressed. It looks great


Thank you.


----------



## Semitangible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedSky86*
> 
> Little Update!
> My new selfmade top and front cover.


If you don't mind me asking, how did you make those? Are they aluminum?

They look amazing!


----------



## stocksux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *V3n0m15*
> 
> Has anyone added fans in the back chamber? I'm wondering because the HDD and my pump tend to get pretty hot back there. I was thinking of trying to mod two to three 100mm intake fans and one 100mm exhaust. I would set them up to a fan controller knob such as this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would take off the plate and mount it in the back over or under the exhaust fan. I would either mount one for all three or mount two. One for exhaust and one for the two to three exhaust to maintain positive pressure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I put fans and a radiator back there http://www.overclock.net/g/i/2830552/a/1529860/build-log-red-roggy-corsair-air-540-i5-6600k-strix-1080-oc-under-water-with-two-360-rads-and-one-240/


----------



## RedSky86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semitangible*
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, how did you make those? Are they aluminum?
> 
> They look amazing!


They are CNC-Milled with a little 3D CNC portal milling machine, and yes they are Aluminium.


----------



## deadremix

just got mine yesterday and i did not expect the huge hole at the bottom of the case lol. is it ok to have the HDD exposed like that with the open bottom?


----------



## dieanotherday

hey guys so I have a crazy plan.

I wanna cut off the right side (PSU side) of the case, are the two compartments property segmented for this procedure or do I need to snip/saw it apart?

NVM need to cut, what do you guys think of this procedure?

I plan to put the CPU in the left compartment since I only have 1 video card.


----------



## Tomiger

Bought the case over a year ago, but just recently finished the build. You can see the log here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1623129/build-log-splash-no-effect-water-cooled-corsair-540-completed


----------



## anthonyg45157

Used this case again for newest build!

Asus ROG maximus Code
I7 7700k 5.0ghz 1.32 volts.
16 GB ddr4 3200mhz
GTX 1070 2176mhz


----------



## treadstone

Wow, that is a sweet machine, i can bet there are a lot of hours that went into that build.
very impressed

sweet tread

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anthonyg45157*
> 
> Used this case again for newest build!
> 
> Asus ROG maximus Code
> I7 7700k 5.0ghz 1.32 volts.
> 16 GB ddr4 3200mhz
> GTX 1070 2176mhz


----------



## Nineball

Just got my case last week and starting to look into some mods, so i have a few questions.

1. How is the performance of the bay res/pump with them being mounted sideways?
2. Can anyone provide some information on what they are using to cover the harddrive holders at the bottom of the case?
3. Is there a safe way to remove the corsair logo safely for painting the grill on the front and top panels?

thanks in advanced


----------



## Semitangible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nineball*
> 
> 2. Can anyone provide some information on what they are using to cover the harddrive holders at the bottom of the case?


Thin gauge aluminum sheet...cut, bent and painted to fit. I don't have any pictures, since I'm waiting for better weather to start my mods.


----------



## omrheadshoto

Hey everyone!

I have just finished my 4 month long project on my new build! I have done a YouTube video on it. Check it out


----------



## dboythagr8

I bought 5 Corsair ML 140 Pros. I'm using 2 in front as intakes, 2 on kraken x62 radiator, and i have 1 left over. I planned to use it in the rear as an exhaust, however I quickly found out that the fan doesn't fit back there. Due to the extra padding or whatever on the ML Pro, the holes will not line up no matter what I do. I remember having this same problem years ago when I first got the case. The stock rear exhaust Air 540 fan works and fits, but it doesn't have anything "extra" on it. Is this really the case? Short of modding the case, is there nothing that can be done here?

I did try and place a spare 120mm Corsair AF120 fan back there which also has the extra padding, and it fit with no issue. It's the 140mm fans that don't seem to be compatible.


----------



## dlewbell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> I bought 5 Corsair ML 140 Pros. I'm using 2 in front as intakes, 2 on kraken x62 radiator, and i have 1 left over. I planned to use it in the rear as an exhaust, however I quickly found out that the fan doesn't fit back there. Due to the extra padding or whatever on the ML Pro, the holes will not line up no matter what I do. I remember having this same problem years ago when I first got the case. The stock rear exhaust Air 540 fan works and fits, but it doesn't have anything "extra" on it. Is this really the case? Short of modding the case, is there nothing that can be done here?
> 
> I did try and place a spare 120mm Corsair AF120 fan back there which also has the extra padding, and it fit with no issue. It's the 140mm fans that don't seem to be compatible.


Are you sure all the corner inserts are fully installed? The ML140 Pro shouldn't be wider than 140mm either direction, & should have the same hole spacing as every other 140mm fan, otherwise it wouldn't work on your Kraken X62 either. I'm using a Phanteks PH-F140SP in the rear of mine. It fits fine with clearance on all sides, but like most 140mm fans, does cause issues with the top thumbscrew on the side panel. I solved that issue by using the bolt cutter portion of a wire stripper to shorten the thumbscrew. It still hits the frame of my fan, but doesn't stick out as far & it holds the side panel fine.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlewbell*
> 
> Are you sure all the corner inserts are fully installed? The ML140 Pro shouldn't be wider than 140mm either direction, & should have the same hole spacing as every other 140mm fan, otherwise it wouldn't work on your Kraken X62 either. I'm using a Phanteks PH-F140SP in the rear of mine. It fits fine with clearance on all sides, but like most 140mm fans, does cause issues with the top thumbscrew on the side panel. I solved that issue by using the bolt cutter portion of a wire stripper to shorten the thumbscrew. It still hits the frame of my fan, but doesn't stick out as far & it holds the side panel fine.


I spent quite a bit of time with it. I don't have a picture of a ML Pro 140 as I'm at work, but if you look at it L, you'll see that extra bit on the corners. It will not fit into the rear with each hole properly aligned, or aligned at all. I tried. The 120mm for in just fine, but it's a smaller fan of course. Some years ago I bought a Corsair SP140 and ran into the same problem, and that's why I ended up sticking to the stock 140mm Air 540 fan.

There's a piece of the case that sticks out where the 140mm is supposed to rest. I cannot get th corner of the fan to fit that little pocket and line up everywhere else no matter what I do.


----------



## dlewbell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> I spent quite a bit of time with it. I don't have a picture of a ML Pro 140 as I'm at work, but if you look at it L, you'll see that extra bit on the corners. It will not fit into the rear with each hole properly aligned, or aligned at all. I tried. The 120mm for in just fine, but it's a smaller fan of course. Some years ago I bought a Corsair SP140 and ran into the same problem, and that's why I ended up sticking to the stock 140mm Air 540 fan.
> 
> There's a piece of the case that sticks out where the 140mm is supposed to rest. I cannot get th corner of the fan to fit that little pocket and line up everywhere else no matter what I do.


Is it actually hitting the rivets on the IO panel shroud? The plate itself is less than 1mm thick, so even if it rests on that, it shouldn't matter, but I could see the rivet being a problem if that's what it's hitting. I just can't imagine how a fan wide enough to fit that wouldn't have issues on a radiator as well.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlewbell*
> 
> Is it actually hitting the rivets on the IO panel shroud? The plate itself is less than 1mm thick, so even if it rests on that, it shouldn't matter, but I could see the rivet being a problem if that's what it's hitting. I just can't imagine how a fan wide enough to fit that wouldn't have issues on a radiator as well.


I dunno, it just wouldn't fit. Pretty annoying. I'll try and mess with it again tonight, but I don't anticipate any luck.


----------



## dboythagr8

Update: I actually called Corsair tech support and tried a ML fan in the rear of the 540 and ran into the same issue. He was only able to get two screws in, the others do not line up.

So at least I know I'm not crazy.


----------



## dboythagr8

Managed to take some pictures showing the difference between the stock 540 140mm fan that fits in the rear no problem vs the ML Pros





Up against the case as far as it can go



After messing with this for some time this morning trying to force it every which way, I finally just removed 2 of the corners from the ML Pro, and was was able to get two screws on the remaining corners opposite of each other. That worked and it's now in the case.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Hey guys quick question.
Can i put a performance ek 360rad on the front and does any of you have a way to fix the pump/res combo into the motherboard part of the case?
Might go watercooling my build after all and would be great to not change my case


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> Hey guys quick question.
> Can i put a performance ek 360rad on the front and does any of you have a way to fix the pump/res combo into the motherboard part of the case?
> Might go watercooling my build after all and would be great to not change my case


is that the same rad you're asking?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/official-corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery/340


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> is that the same rad you're asking?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/official-corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery/340


a 360 rad as big as the top rad on the pic


----------



## tylerd92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> Hey guys quick question.
> Can i put a performance ek 360rad on the front and does any of you have a way to fix the pump/res combo into the motherboard part of the case?
> Might go watercooling my build after all and would be great to not change my case


Although I do have a 740 now instead of the 540 but it should work. I have a PE 360 in front and a PE 240 up top. It's a little close but plenty of room, fits perfect in my opinion. For the pump/res, can't help you there. I personally think it gets a bit too crowded with the res in there, depending how much you got going on in there of course.


----------



## Semitangible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> a 360 rad as big as the top rad on the pic


The front rad is a 360 PE, the fans are just on the other side of it in the case shroud. You'll be fine, a lot of people use the 240+360 PE radiators (and, in fact, if you do EK's system configurator it tells you to use exactly those two). But if you use the 360 with the top 240mm long radiator like that picture shows, you will need to orient it so the inlet and outlet are at the bottom (like the picture shows).

As far as your mounting of the pump+res is concerned, you *should* be able to fit it between the side window, the radiator, the hard drive hot swap bays and the video card. You might have to lose a hot swap bay, I don't have my case in front of me to see what kind of room there is. There will be no holes for it to mount in the case, so your options are to make some with a drill (use nail polish to cover the bare metal), or use something else (like mushroom-head velcro or something). You'll want to get the mounting bracket for the pump - if you're getting the PE 360 kit from EK, it comes with it.

If all else fails and you can't squeeze it in there (like if the video card is too big), you could mount it in the compartment with the power supply under the drive cage.


----------



## zipeldiablo

I don't have any room in the power supply compartment, too much cables








I've been looking at different builds since yesterday and it seems i will have some troubles to do what i want, since i want to add some hdd too (my 10to is almost full :/ ), well i will go aio for my gpu and wait for my money to buy a new case








Thanks anyway guys.


----------



## Nineball

Does anyone that has a acrylic/aluminum panel at the bottom of their case have the dimensions? I want to have some white acrylic at the bottom with some under lighting, but i also worry about fitment issues with a 360 triple rad.


----------



## exadeci

I plan on upgrading the fans with some Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition PWM

I was thinking about buying two pairs of them and I have a H100I on the top, do you think that having a 120mm on the rear would limit the airflow or would it be enough with the top ones?


----------



## 1stMonkey

Just put a ML140 Pro in as the exhaust. You can leave the corners on with a little help getting the fan in place.

Connect the fan with the 2 inner screws quite tightly. Use a small screwdriver to lever the other side of the fan in place. Put the screwdriver in-between the case and the fan and slowly push toward the middle of the case. The outer edge of the case will bend a little. When the fan goes in the case will push back flush again. The case won't look out of shape as the windowed side still fits flush.

Nice fans but how Corsair manage to make a fan that can't fit properly into a case they made is very poor to say the least.


----------



## dlewbell

Could either of you that have had issues fitting the ML140 in the rear measure the width & hole spacing of the ML 140? I'm just curious to know how much it differs from other 140mm fans.
Here are some measurements I took for comparison:
Fan Width (+/-0.1mm) Hole Spacing (+/-1mm)
Corsair A1425L12S-2 139.6mm 125mm
Phanteks PH-F140SP 139.7mm 124mm

With a PH-F140SP installed, I have about 2.5mm clearance from the edge of the fan to the inside edge of the case. @dboythagr8 I saw the picture you posted, but I can't tell what's keeping you from lining up the holes. Is because the notch in the flange on the case isn't wide enough? Does the corner of the fan hit it, or is something else going on?

I did measure the flange cutout on my case. It appears to be 136.5mm with a 45° slope Towards the inside of the case. The flange extends 6mm into the case where not cut out. This could prevent a perfectly square fan with sharp corners over 140mm from fitting, but most of the fans I've seen have beveled, chamfered, or inset corners, so I wouldn't expect that flange to realistically matter. I'm just curious as to whether the issue is the fan or fab issues with the case.

Here's a few pictures with my PH-F140SP installed:


----------



## exadeci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1stMonkey*
> 
> Just put a ML140 Pro in as the exhaust. You can leave the corners on with a little help getting the fan in place.
> 
> Connect the fan with the 2 inner screws quite tightly. Use a small screwdriver to lever the other side of the fan in place. Put the screwdriver in-between the case and the fan and slowly push toward the middle of the case. The outer edge of the case will bend a little. When the fan goes in the case will push back flush again. The case won't look out of shape as the windowed side still fits flush.
> 
> Nice fans but how Corsair manage to make a fan that can't fit properly into a case they made is very poor to say the least.


I just wanted to save a few bucks if the 120 on the back was enough, thanks for the tips though.


----------



## ViTosS

I've clean my PC today and took some pics!


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Managed to take some pictures showing the difference between the stock 540 140mm fan that fits in the rear no problem vs the ML Pros
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up against the case as far as it can go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After messing with this for some time this morning trying to force it every which way, I finally just removed 2 of the corners from the ML Pro, and was was able to get two screws on the remaining corners opposite of each other. That worked and it's now in the case.


If you're having the same problem I did with mounting a fan in the rear exhaust position, the issues aren't related to the location of the holes. They should all line up perfectly. Try attaching the fan from the outside of the case just to verify this.

If it mounts fine on the outside of the case, then you should check out the metal lip that protrudes into the area above the fan mounts. The rubber corners of the Corsair fans impacts with this metal lip and prevents proper mounting of the fan. I had to notch the rubber in my AF140 before it would fit properly because of this. Check the image in my spoiler tag here to see how I notched my fan to get it to fit.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Semitangible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> I've clean my PC today and took some pics!


Pretty sweet rig, I really like the color combo and coordination. Looks sharp!


----------



## dlewbell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> If you're having the same problem I did with mounting a fan in the rear exhaust position, the issues aren't related to the location of the holes. They should all line up perfectly. Try attaching the fan from the outside of the case just to verify this.
> 
> If it mounts fine on the outside of the case, then you should check out the metal lip that protrudes into the area above the fan mounts. The rubber corners of the Corsair fans impacts with this metal lip and prevents proper mounting of the fan. I had to notch the rubber in my AF140 before it would fit properly because of this. Check the image in my spoiler tag here to see how I notched my fan to get it to fit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It looks like the lip on your case doesn't have nearly as large a cutout as mine does. Does it only taper in about 1/2" inside of the bolt holes? I'm starting to wonder if there was a revision to the case that changed that. The cutout on mine was wide enough that I'm certain that a full 140x140 framed fan would fit without issue, but it looks like you'd struggle to get more than a round framed fan in the same location.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlewbell*
> 
> It looks like the lip on your case doesn't have nearly as large a cutout as mine does. Does it only taper in about 1/2" inside of the bolt holes? I'm starting to wonder if there was a revision to the case that changed that. The cutout on mine was wide enough that I'm certain that a full 140x140 framed fan would fit without issue, but it looks like you'd struggle to get more than a round framed fan in the same location.


You are correct, a full-framed fan would never fit in my case though without modifications to the case, fan, or both. I hope it was fixed in one of the revisions! I've actually been rather surprised by how many revisions this case has gone through. Usually a case in the lower-end price range that this one falls into doesn't get many updates or revisions, but I think Corsair has kept this one updated regularly due to the overwhelming success this case has had since it was first released.

My case is one of the first ones they sold at release. Back then the cables from the front panel were abysmally short and required a lot of modding just to do basic cable management if you wanted to use the front panel USB ports. The first revision of this case addressed this issue though by extending the length of the cables.


----------



## dlewbell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaciremaDiputs*
> 
> You are correct, a full-framed fan would never fit in my case though without modifications to the case, fan, or both. I hope it was fixed in one of the revisions! I've actually been rather surprised by how many revisions this case has gone through. Usually a case in the lower-end price range that this one falls into doesn't get many updates or revisions, but I think Corsair has kept this one updated regularly due to the overwhelming success this case has had since it was first released.
> 
> My case is one of the first ones they sold at release. Back then the cables from the front panel were abysmally short and required a lot of modding just to do basic cable management if you wanted to use the front panel USB ports. The first revision of this case addressed this issue though by extending the length of the cables.


I had no idea this case had changed so much over the years. I bought mine used on a whim. I guess I lucked out & got one of the later revisions, as I have no cable length issues, & no fan fitment issues other than the side panel screw location.


----------



## Leudast

Couple questions. What's the difference between the Air 540 and the Carbide Series CC-9011048-WW ?

Carbide

Air 540

Also, will a Corsair H115i extreme fit in a push pull config while clearing the RAM?



That photo is using a 100i with a push pull, and the 115 specs say it's around 6mm thinner, so I'm guessing yes?


----------



## dlewbell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leudast*
> 
> Couple questions. What's the difference between the Air 540 and the Carbide Series CC-9011048-WW ?
> 
> Carbide
> 
> Air 540
> 
> Also, will a Corsair H115i extreme fit in a push pull config while clearing the RAM?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That photo is using a 100i with a push pull, and the 115 specs say it's around 6mm thinner, so I'm guessing yes?


CC-9011048-WW is just the specific part number for the white Air 540. The black and silver ones have different part numbers.


----------



## dunbheagan

After clicking through a couple of photos of this thread i must say i am really impressed how much work and creativity some guys here have invested in this case. Really some great results, a couple of rigs are pure art!

I own this case for 2-3 years now and still think it has the best space concept ever made. It is so flexible, keeps the look clean and is still kind of handy.

I am just in the middle of a complete rebuild, adding a new 1080Ti FE and custom watercooling from EKWB. This is how it looks today, no cables and tubing yet, but i think you already get the idea. I will share a few more photos when its finished in a few days.


----------



## THUMPer1

Anyone selling their cold zero midplate? I need one in the US, but don't want to pay shipping. PM me


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dunbheagan*
> 
> After clicking through a couple of photos of this thread i must say i am really impressed how much work and creativity some guys here have invested in this case. Really some great results, a couple of rigs are pure art!
> 
> I own this case for 2-3 years now and still think it has the best space concept ever made. It is so flexible, keeps the look clean and is still kind of handy.
> 
> I am just in the middle of a complete rebuild, adding a new 1080Ti FE and custom watercooling from EKWB. This is how it looks today, no cables and tubing yet, but i think you already get the idea. I will share a few more photos when its finished in a few days.


Made the mistake to want to do the same thing but with a predator and a pre-fill block ahah.
Had a really hard time fitting the predator 360 and now i can only fit one 140 fan on the top.
Also my block arrived broken but that is a separed issue


----------



## atlSS96

New to the site and really enjoying seeing everyone's 540 rigs. Thought I would post a few of mine, humble as they are. Happy with the temps and performance of this set-up, it's my first Intel box after years of AMD builds.


----------



## dunbheagan

Already done, only some work on cables left:


----------



## Semitangible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atlSS96*
> 
> New to the site and really enjoying seeing everyone's 540 rigs. Thought I would post a few of mine, humble as they are. Happy with the temps and performance of this set-up, it's my first Intel box after years of AMD builds.


Looks pretty awesome! The lighting gives it a nice "below zero" feel (to me, anyway).

I get what you mean, I've been oogling everyone's builds for a while now. I can't wait to get some of the stuff moving on my 540, it's still just waiting in my basement in pieces, covered in primer :-(


----------



## dunbheagan




----------



## macrossfrontier

first mod ive made myself turned out alright


----------



## dunbheagan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macrossfrontier*
> 
> first mod ive made myself turned out alright


Looks decent! The baseplate is cool.


----------



## macrossfrontier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dunbheagan*
> 
> Looks decent! The baseplate is cool.


thanks







, i didnt make the plate coldzero.eu had them


----------



## dunbheagan

I am finally done for now. This is what it looks like:



If you are interested in more photos, i created a gallery here:

http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1630543/my-build


----------



## WarbossChoppa

Has anyone found a clever way to stop video card sag in the 540? My Zotac 1080 Ti AMP Extreme sags pretty bad and I didn't wanna use a brace and I'm using a ziptie off of my H115i but that's ugly.


----------



## dunbheagan

I had the same issue with my former 1070 Amp Extreme. I found a good way to solve that by using the power cables. Route the PCIe power cables through the upper hole on the right side of your mainboard, lift the card by pulling the cables and ziptie them tight on the other side in the case where you can't see it.


----------



## WarbossChoppa

Wow I really like that, I'm totally gonna steal that idea thanks.


----------



## dunbheagan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarbossChoppa*
> 
> Wow I really like that, I'm totally gonna steal that idea thanks.


You're welcome!


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WarbossChoppa*
> 
> Has anyone found a clever way to stop video card sag in the 540? My Zotac 1080 Ti AMP Extreme sags pretty bad and I didn't wanna use a brace and I'm using a ziptie off of my H115i but that's ugly.


Use your case on its side









Bought materials for doing some modifications to my Corsair Air540 case and some components back when I built the PC last Summer. However when my Rift and GTX1080 arrived I couldn't resist putting the PC together before I'd done the mods and thereafter could not motivate myself to take it all apart again to do the mods.

My procrastination was broken last week when I bought a Startech 4x controller USB3.0 PCIe card so I could expand to a 4 camera Oculus Rift setup. The USB ports are horizontal on the card and were wider than the PCIe slot opening!! ie. I couldn't insert USB cables. A few minutes with a dremel would easily sort it out but I wasn't risking my motherboard with metal shavings and risking a short. Nothing for it but to remove the motherboard. I then remembered I had a few mods waiting for the last year to be done that also required a PC strip down. So finally after a year the procrastination cycle was broken and they're now done finally.

I dremeled the PCIe slot opening obviously. I cut out the HDD rails on the 'bottom' of the case so that I could directly mount to the chassis the two fans I had ghetto-mod cable-tied to the HDD rails up till now. I also dremeled off excess fan hole tabs on the 'Top' off the case. I have a 280mm Corsair H110GT up there with 140mm fans. The excess tabs are for 120mm fans. Not normally an issue but I use Thermaltake Riing fans and the tabs where blocking part of the LED rings. Aesthetically this just wouldn't do!!

Once all the dremeling was done I painted the interior of the chassis with White Plastidip rubberised paint. I also painted the CPU Pump housing of the Corsair AIO and the Shroud of my Palit Super Jetstream GTX1080.

While I was at it I delidded my 6700K and replaced the Intel TIM under the IHS with CLU (Coolaboratory Liquid Ultra Liquid Metal TIM). I also replaced the TIM on my GPU die with CLU as well.

I re-arranged my Intake and Exhaust fan arrangement. Fans aimed at GPU remained as Intake but I switched my H110GT CPU cooler fans to intake as well so they would no longer be recycling GPU exhaust. Left the rear fan as exhaust. Started to worry about the case being massively positive pressure with 7 intakes and 1 exhaust until I had my Homer Simpson DOH!! moment and realised theres nothing in the rulebook that says the front fans have to be intake. Its just a convention. So I switched the front 3 120mm fans to exhaust. Plenty of exhaust now to blow all that GPU and CPU exhaust out of the case. I had already broken with convention anyway, as I use this case on its side!!









I blew all my warranties Sky High though!!









The pics:

















Heres a before picture when the case and components were still black. Ignore the fan config in that photo though. I've posted a photo of the new fan config below it:


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

3 years later...







I was opting to do my i7 rig too...still might if i can find a white w/c system


----------



## WarbossChoppa

I just about finished my build, I got a Commander Pro in the mail and I am going to cut out the acrylic window and adhere a glass one.


----------



## CptAsian

Wow! Well, I just read (okay, if I'm being honest, skimmed to look at pictures mostly) through this ENTIRE THREAD over the past few weeks since I'm 90% sure I'm going to get my hands on a 540 in the coming months. Just as a general statement, there are loads of builds in here that look amazing. I do have one specific question though, and that's about this post.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/official-corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery/9010#post_23160439

@tictoc What was that rig for? That dual-system setup is really cool, and it's for sure one of the most, if not the most creative thing I've seen in here. I really dig it.


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Wow! Well, I just read (okay, if I'm being honest, skimmed to look at pictures mostly) through this ENTIRE THREAD over the past few weeks since I'm 90% sure I'm going to get my hands on a 540 in the coming months. Just as a general statement, there are loads of builds in here that look amazing. I do have one specific question though, and that's about this post.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/official-corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery/9010#post_23160439
> 
> @tictoc What was that rig for? That dual-system setup is really cool, and it's for sure one of the most, if not the most creative thing I've seen in here. I really dig it.


Going on the 4 HDD's on the PSU side of the case, I'd say he has built a NAS server on that side of the case. I'd imagine he didn't want his room/house cluttered up with PC cases and had the brainwave of building his NAS into the same case as his main rig. I wonder is it powered independently though. ie. Can he turn off the main PC while leaving the NAS on 24/7.

In a slightly similar vein, I had an unconventional plan for an Air540 case. An 18-27 bay mega server with the HDD bays on the main side of the case and the motherboard and sata cards etc on the PSU side of the case. I bought the case and the HDD bays but never got round to building it. I still plan to but when I get the chance, nobody knows. I did some renders of the plans. I've since scaled back some aspects of it. It was going to be a game streaming server to steam-links around the house so it had GPU's and customised air cooling in the renders. Thats all gone by the wayside now though. I'll probably buy my brothers old Z68 2500k CPU and Mobo from him when he upgrades soon. Fit that, add a few Sata Cards and cool it with a Noctua C14 air-cooler and to let it breadth, cut out the side panel and fit a mesh grille that I have that my brother didn't use on his Corsair 600T case.





No longer doing this:


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Wow! Well, I just read (okay, if I'm being honest, skimmed to look at pictures mostly) through this ENTIRE THREAD over the past few weeks since I'm 90% sure I'm going to get my hands on a 540 in the coming months. Just as a general statement, there are loads of builds in here that look amazing. I do have one specific question though, and that's about this post.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/official-corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery/9010#post_23160439
> 
> @tictoc What was that rig for? That dual-system setup is really cool, and it's for sure one of the most, if not the most creative thing I've seen in here. I really dig it.
> 
> 
> 
> Going on the 4 HDD's on the PSU side of the case, I'd say he has built a NAS server on that side of the case. I'd imagine he didn't want his room/house cluttered up with PC cases and had the brainwave of building his NAS into the same case as his main rig. I wonder is it powered independently though. ie. Can he turn off the main PC while leaving the NAS on 24/7.
> 
> In a slightly similar vein, I had an unconventional plan for an Air540 case. An 18-27 bay mega server with the HDD bays on the main side of the case and the motherboard and sata cards etc on the PSU side of the case. I bought the case and the HDD bays but never got round to building it. I still plan to but when I get the chance, nobody knows. I did some renders of the plans. I've since scaled back some aspects of it. It was going to be a game streaming server to steam-links around the house so it had GPU's and customised air cooling in the renders. Thats all gone by the wayside now though. I'll probably buy my brothers old Z68 2500k CPU and Mobo from him when he upgrades soon. Fit that, add a few Sata Cards and cool it with a Noctua C14 air-cooler and to let it breadth, cut out the side panel and fit a mesh grille that I have that my brother didn't use on his Corsair 600T case.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No longer doing this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

I saw those renders. Pretty crazy idea as well, I'll give you that. I'm not creative enough to think that far out of the box.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Wow! Well, I just read (okay, if I'm being honest, skimmed to look at pictures mostly) through this ENTIRE THREAD over the past few weeks since I'm 90% sure I'm going to get my hands on a 540 in the coming months. Just as a general statement, there are loads of builds in here that look amazing. I do have one specific question though, and that's about this post.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/official-corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery/9010#post_23160439
> 
> @tictoc What was that rig for? That dual-system setup is really cool, and it's for sure one of the most, if not the most creative thing I've seen in here. I really dig it.


That system is still up and running. The two systems are independent except for the watercooling loop. The HTPC has a shutdown script that runs if the 4790k side, which is powering the watercooling loop, shuts down. The ITX side of the case serves as an HTPC for my TV, and the other side is now just folding 24/7 with my TC Fury-X. There have been quite a few changes since those pics were taken. I had a build log, but I never updated it with the rolling changes http://www.overclock.net/t/1519742/build-log-dualin-540/0_50


Upgraded the x-760 to an x-1050 to handle the pair of 290s that lived in that rig for a bit. 
The HTPC side is mostly for redundant backups. Currently there are three 4TB Deskstar NAS drives that hold the daily backups for all my machines along with my photo and music backups. 
I also mounted a hotswap bay in one of the 5.25 drive bays that holds a 4TB WD drive, that gets plugged in once a week and is used as an archive for system image backups. 

This is one of my only Windows machines, so it has seen a fair number of different GPUs for testing. All in all it is a great rig, and has been running 24/7 at 100% load for about 2.5 years.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Wow! Well, I just read (okay, if I'm being honest, skimmed to look at pictures mostly) through this ENTIRE THREAD over the past few weeks since I'm 90% sure I'm going to get my hands on a 540 in the coming months. Just as a general statement, there are loads of builds in here that look amazing. I do have one specific question though, and that's about this post.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/official-corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery/9010#post_23160439
> 
> @tictoc What was that rig for? That dual-system setup is really cool, and it's for sure one of the most, if not the most creative thing I've seen in here. I really dig it.
> 
> 
> 
> That system is still up and running. The two systems are independent except for the watercooling loop. The HTPC has a shutdown script that runs if the 4790k side, which is powering the watercooling loop, shuts down. The ITX side of the case serves as an HTPC for my TV, and the other side is now just folding 24/7 with my TC Fury-X. There have been quite a few changes since those pics were taken. I had a build log, but I never updated it with the rolling changes http://www.overclock.net/t/1519742/build-log-dualin-540/0_50
> 
> Upgraded the x-760 to an x-1050 to handle the pair of 290s that lived in that rig for a bit.
> The HTPC side is mostly for redundant backups. Currently there are three 4TB Deskstar NAS drives that hold the daily backups for all my machines along with my photo and music backups.
> I also mounted a hotswap bay in one of the 5.25 drive bays that holds a 4TB WD drive, that gets plugged in once a week and is used as an archive for system image backups.
> This is one of my only Windows machines, so it has seen a fair number of different GPUs for testing. All in all it is a great rig, and has been running 24/7 at 100% load for about 2.5 years.
Click to expand...

That's seriously awesome. Props.


----------



## steveting99

About to join the Air 540 owner's club. Have transplanted the old system into the Air 540 and it's a joy working with this new case. So much better than the Antec Sonata III. Putting the various parts together and will post pics once the new system up and running.


----------



## Semitangible

Just in case anyone was wondering, there is a beautiful 3D model of an Air 540 that you can plan your mods with on GrabCAD, and if you don't have modeling software, Autodesk offers Fusion 360 for free to hobbyists. My i3 on a z87 mobo with a GTX 650ti and 8g of RAM ran it all day yesterday (poorly, but it still did)...my +$4k HP Z840 at work running full Inventor crashes all the time for no reason.

The only issue with it is that they didn't model in the motherboard mounting holes or standoffs. But a little patience and a ruler, and you can more or less do this yourself. You just need to locate and model in one of the standoffs, then drop in a GrabCAD model of any mATX/ITX/ATX motherboard.

I'm using it to design my midplate so I can paint it with the rest of my case.


----------



## TheNoseKnows

I'm confused about the Air 540's top radiator compatibility.

I'm interested in either the Kraken X61 or the X62 coolers, which NZXT claims use 280mm radiators and are compatible with the Air 540: https://sta3-nzxtcorporation.netdna-ssl.com/uploads/download/attachment/70/Kraken-Series-Compatibility-Guide-4.18.2017.pdf

However, in the specifications they clearly show that the radiators are actually 315mm wide, not 280mm, and Corsair says the maximum is 280mm for the top section. Is the Air 540 limited to no more than 280mm, or will the X61/62 fit?


----------



## Unnatural

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNoseKnows*
> 
> I'm confused about the Air 540's top radiator compatibility.
> 
> I'm interested in either the Kraken X61 or the X62 coolers, which NZXT claims use 280mm radiators and are compatible with the Air 540: https://sta3-nzxtcorporation.netdna-ssl.com/uploads/download/attachment/70/Kraken-Series-Compatibility-Guide-4.18.2017.pdf
> 
> However, in the specifications they clearly show that the radiators are actually 315mm wide, not 280mm, and Corsair says the maximum is 280mm for the top section. Is the Air 540 limited to no more than 280mm, or will the X61/62 fit?


Radiator sizes are nominal, expressed as (fan size)*(number of fans); the actual radiator will be larger, of course, and case manufactorers take this into account leaving enough clearance to allow the installation.
I remember I could fit a 280 Alphacool radiator on the top of the 540, and that's way bigger than the x62 (custom loop radiators are usually bigger than their AIO counterparts), so you should be fine.


----------



## the w3rd

Quick question, plz.

Would anyone know if the Corsair H115i fits (on top)..?


----------



## firegrass

It does. No problems.


----------



## the w3rd

Thank you


----------



## Leudast

Hey all,

I've been digging through hundreds of pages and found some pictures, but I needed some clarification. I'm thinking of a brand new rig and I love the look of the 540 Air. Planning on a Z270 board and was wondering if a 45mm thick radiator will fit on the top mount with attached 25mm fans and clear all mobo stuff?

Also was wondering if anyone knows if I can fit a GTX 1080ti FTW3 and have a pump/res combo in the main part of the case as well? Looks like the GPU will sit high enough to clear it but I wanted to make sure.

One more thing. The front fans look like they can be positioned outside the main case, but still under the mesh? Is that right?


----------



## Calibos

I'll let others answer the first two questions but I can answer the third. Yes, you can fit the fans on the outside of the chassis but inside the mesh. I've done it in the past. However, in this configuration you can't fit the supplied magnetic dust filter.

I no longer have mine fitted on the outside of the chassis but even if I did, the lack of Dust filter wouldn't matter as I now have my 3 front fans as exhaust instead of the conventional intake.

My Air540 that I use on its side:





I'll take a bash at your rad question though. I had some spare 140mm Thermaltake Riing fans for my H110iGT AIO cooler and was going to add them for Push/Pull. I was about 2 or 3 mm shy of having enough room but my mobo heatsinks and CPU 8Pin were just slightly in the way. The H110iGT is 27mm thick and the 140mm Riing fans are 25mm thick. Hence Push/Pull would have been 25mm+25mm+27mm=77mm. I was shy about 3mm as I said so the available space must have been about 74mm. Thus you'll likely be alright with a 45mm Rad and 25mm fan unless I'm forgetting something. You can definitely forget about Push/Pull on the Rad in that position though


----------



## Semitangible

Leudast -

A 45mm thick radiator will fit with one set of fans...as Calibos mentioned, you'll more than likely come up short if you try push/pull.

You want a res+pump combo to fit in the main chamber, but is there a specific one you're looking at? The EK ones? What size? Where do you want to mount it, by scrapping a HD tray and sneaking it under the video card? Or in front - are you planning to have fans in front of the case and a rad behind it, or just fans? That will determine what kind of space you have.

As for your third question, you can absolutely mount the fans "outside" the case but still behind the front mesh.


----------



## dus7man




----------



## Leudast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semitangible*
> 
> Leudast -
> 
> A 45mm thick radiator will fit with one set of fans...as Calibos mentioned, you'll more than likely come up short if you try push/pull.
> 
> You want a res+pump combo to fit in the main chamber, but is there a specific one you're looking at? The EK ones? What size? Where do you want to mount it, by scrapping a HD tray and sneaking it under the video card? Or in front - are you planning to have fans in front of the case and a rad behind it, or just fans? That will determine what kind of space you have.
> 
> As for your third question, you can absolutely mount the fans "outside" the case but still behind the front mesh.


Appreciate your response. I was going to use a EK D5 pup/rez combo hopefully putting it in the 'bottom right' of the main chamber. Probably gonna scrap the HDD cage, as the one in the PSU chamber is plenty for me. Rad would be in the top, and if I needed to throw the intake front fans on the outside of the case to make room for the rez.

I'm waffling between this and the Define S. As eventually I want to use another radiator for a GPU. Again, thanks for all your help!


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leudast*
> 
> Appreciate your response. I was going to use a EK D5 pup/rez combo hopefully putting it in the 'bottom right' of the main chamber. Probably gonna scrap the HDD cage, as the one in the PSU chamber is plenty for me. Rad would be in the top, and if I needed to throw the intake front fans on the outside of the case to make room for the rez.
> 
> I'm waffling between this and the Define S. As eventually I want to use another radiator for a GPU. Again, thanks for all your help!


When my Air 540 wasn't big enough for me any longer I moved into a Tt Core X5 chassis. It's a massive case with a lot of options you won't find in similar cases in the same price range. It's a bit more pricey than the 540, but not by a lot, but it maintains the cube design that I loved about the 540. The X5 is also a stackable design so if you ever manage to run out of room inside the case you can buy second one and expand into it easily. There is also a very active modding community that has a lot of great templates for 3D printing special parts for modding.


----------



## Diegonfx10

Hey guys, I'm new to the forum and will be building my rig this week. I would like to know how it's possible to mount two fans at the bottom, as I've seen in previous pictures. My build will be like this:

MoBo: Asus Rampage V Edition 10
CPU: Intel i7 6850k @4.5 ghz
CPU cooler: Corsair h115i (2x Corsair HD 140mm)
GPU: Asus GTX 1080 strix 8GB (will upgrade to 2 x 1080 ti strix in august)
RAM: 64GB ( 4x16) @ 3200
PSU: EVGA 1000w supernova G2
SSD: Samsung 950 pro
HDD: 4 TB WD Black
Keyboard: Corsair K95 RGB Platinum (mx cherry brown)
Mouse: Corsair M65 RGB PRO
Monitor: Acer x34 predator
Case Fans: 3x Corsair HD 120mm front / 1x Corsair HD 120mm exhaust with Corsair commander pro

I got a spare 2x Corsair HD 120mm fans which i'd love to put at the bottom of the case to help the GPU temps when I eventually get them. Thanks and sorry for bad english, dude from Argentina here!


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diegonfx10*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm new to the forum and will be building my rig this week. I would like to know how it's possible to mount two fans at the bottom, as I've seen in previous pictures. My build will be like this:
> 
> MoBo: Asus Rampage V Edition 10
> CPU: Intel i7 6850k @4.5 ghz
> CPU cooler: Corsair h115i (2x Corsair HD 140mm)
> GPU: Asus GTX 1080 strix 8GB (will upgrade to 2 x 1080 ti strix in august)
> RAM: 64GB ( 4x16) @ 3200
> PSU: EVGA 1000w supernova G2
> SSD: Samsung 950 pro
> HDD: 4 TB WD Black
> Keyboard: Corsair K95 RGB Platinum (mx cherry brown)
> Mouse: Corsair M65 RGB PRO
> Monitor: Acer x34 predator
> Case Fans: 3x Corsair HD 120mm front / 1x Corsair HD 120mm exhaust with Corsair commander pro
> 
> I got a spare 2x Corsair HD 120mm fans which i'd love to put at the bottom of the case to help the GPU temps when I eventually get them. Thanks and sorry for bad english, dude from Argentina here!


You can 'Ghetto Mount' 2x 120mm fans to the top of the HDD rails with cable ties which is what I had done for a year up till a couple of weeks ago or you can cut out the HDD rails and part of the Chassis with a Dremel and directly mount a pair of 140mm fans to the Chassis. Please note that you cannot cable tie mount 140mm fans to the HDD rails, nor can you directly mount 120mm fans to the chassis after removing the rails. Whichever method you choose for mounting fans down there determines which size fans to use.


----------



## NaciremaDiputs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diegonfx10*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm new to the forum and will be building my rig this week. I would like to know how it's possible to mount two fans at the bottom, as I've seen in previous pictures. My build will be like this:
> 
> MoBo: Asus Rampage V Edition 10
> CPU: Intel i7 6850k @4.5 ghz
> CPU cooler: Corsair h115i (2x Corsair HD 140mm)
> GPU: Asus GTX 1080 strix 8GB (will upgrade to 2 x 1080 ti strix in august)
> RAM: 64GB ( 4x16) @ 3200
> PSU: EVGA 1000w supernova G2
> SSD: Samsung 950 pro
> HDD: 4 TB WD Black
> Keyboard: Corsair K95 RGB Platinum (mx cherry brown)
> Mouse: Corsair M65 RGB PRO
> Monitor: Acer x34 predator
> Case Fans: 3x Corsair HD 120mm front / 1x Corsair HD 120mm exhaust with Corsair commander pro
> 
> I got a spare 2x Corsair HD 120mm fans which i'd love to put at the bottom of the case to help the GPU temps when I eventually get them. Thanks and sorry for bad english, dude from Argentina here!


Since someone already answered your question, I just wanted to point out that if you do choose to place fans in the bottom of the case then you will also need to give some thought about where you will place that 4 GB WD Black HDD. There aren't any mounts in the rear chamber for an HDD, but there are ways to do it without having to modify the case. If you check the gallery here you should be able to find some pictures that show you how to use the mesh vents to mount an HDD using some washers and screw.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dunbheagan*
> 
> Already done, only some work on cables left:


Love the black and gold.


----------



## dunbheagan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Love the black and gold.


Thanks buddy!







I am really happy with my new build too









Here are more actual photos:


----------



## Sir Beregond

Love it. Mine is black/gold as well. Love seeing builds with this color scheme.


----------



## dunbheagan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Love it. Mine is black/gold as well. Love seeing builds with this color scheme.


You got photos of your build?


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dunbheagan*
> 
> You got photos of your build?


Yeah, this album. http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1294748/build-log-sir-bs-black-and-gold-corsair-540/

Some pics are definitely potato. I should take some new ones one of these days now that my camera on my phone isn't messed up. Still need to get around to moving the hard drives to the back of the case and cutting those hot swap bays out so I can fit my 360 rad.


----------



## mfdoom7

This case is a beast.


----------



## Abula

I just got jealous of all those builds with Air 540s, but at the end i gave up into 740 due to save the modding on the bottom, its a very simple build.

Case: Corsair Carbide Series Air 740 (CC-9011096-WW)
Motherboard: MSI Z87-GD65
CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K
Memory: 2x Ballistix Sport 16GB Kit (8GBx2) DDR3-1600 Very Low Profile UDIMM 240-Pin Memory BLS2K8G3D1609ES2LX0
GPU: ASUS GTX1080TI Strix OC ROG-STRIX-GTX1080TI-O11G
SSD: Crucial MX100 512GB
HDD: Seagate Archive 8TB ST8000AS0002
Frontal Fans: 3x be quiet! BL066 SILENTWINGS 3 PWM 120mm 1450RPM
Top and Bottom Fans: 4x be quiet! BL067 SILENTWINGS 3 PWM 140mm 1000RPM
CPU and Back Fans: 4x Thermalright TY147B PWM
HDD fan: Noctua NF-A9 FLX
PWM Fan Splitter: Cryotech PWM 4x fan splitter MOLEX and Swiftech 8W-PWM-SPL-ST 8 Way PWM Splitter-Sata
PSU: SeaSonic PRIME 650W 80+ Titanium SSR-650TD


----------



## psycho063

Hi everyone,

I am thinking of replacing the fans in my case. At the moment I have the stock 2x140mm fans as intake, two SP140mm on top pushing air though the Corsair H115i radiator and one 120mm fan pushing air through the small radiator of my GTX 980Ti Hybrid at the back.

I am thinking of getting 3x Corsair ML120 fans for front intake, 2x ML140 for the top radiator and 1 more ML120 for the rear radiator. Does that make any sense?

Would the fact that the exaust fans need to push air through the radiators balance out CFM of the 3x 120mm intake fans?


----------



## steveting99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psycho063*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am thinking of replacing the fans in my case. At the moment I have the stock 2x140mm fans as intake, two SP140mm on top pushing air though the Corsair H115i radiator and one 120mm fan pushing air through the small radiator of my GTX 980Ti Hybrid at the back.
> 
> I am thinking of getting 3x Corsair ML120 fans for front intake, 2x ML140 for the top radiator and 1 more ML120 for the rear radiator. Does that make any sense?
> 
> Would the fact that the exaust fans need to push air through the radiators balance out CFM of the 3x 120mm intake fans?


The case should have come with 3x140mm fans. 2x140mm as intake and 1x140mm as outlet.

With your current setup of you've got 2x140mm as front intake supplying the important cool air. That leaves 2xSP140mm through the H115i as outlet and another 1x120mm through the hybrid radiator at the outlet? The limiting factor is the intake fans being less than your outlet fans and causing a possible negative pressure situation within your case. It might not be a problem as the pressure loss through the radiators might means there's less CFM going out than what's coming in.

By changing the front to 3x120mm, it might not be enough to prevent the negative pressure within the Air 540 or provide sufficient cool air to the hybrid graphics card. The thing to do is to monitor the air temperature into the GTX 980Ti and check against the room temperature. Look for less than 10 deg C rise from room temperature to inlet of the graphics card. If the temperature rise is higher than 10 deg C, consider the following:
(1) remove the PCIE slots at the back of the case; and
(2) making a cardboard baffle such that air is directed from front fan(s), then along the graphics card and out the back of the removed PCIE slots.
(3) Elevating the case a bit higher so that some air can be drawn from the bottom of the case and placing one of the spare 140mm fans as intake.

If you want to stick with Corsair products, the ML series of fans are okay. The static pressure ratings seem decent. From reading posts here on this forum, at near full speed - the ML fans can get a bit loud. The pro series have LED options and if this appeals to you, then the ML fans are a good choice. If the bling of LED is not so important, there are good silent alternatives such as Phantek and be quiet silent wings 3.


----------



## rck1984

I'm thinking of redoing my Carbide 540 (buying a while/silver one instead), or perhaps move to a complete different case. A Phanteks Evolv ATX (silver/gray) is really tempting for quite a while now..

The reason I want a change from the black/red Carbide 540 is because I have a big white desk, silver/white keyboard, mouse and a Samsung 34" Quantum Dot UltraWide monitor, which is also silver/white.
I actually prefer the clean look of these peripherals, compared to the black ones I used before. The black/red case looks "out of place" in between these.

This is my Carbide 540, as it looks right now:







The case itself (another 540, or a Evolv ATX) will be in either white, or silver.
The red accents it has now, will be in white. So white cables, fan rings, mainboard accents etc...

Ugh, decisions decisions....


----------



## dunbheagan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> I'm thinking of redoing my Carbide 540 (buying a while/silver one instead), or perhaps move to a complete different case. A Phanteks Evolv ATX (silver/gray) is really tempting for quite a while now..
> 
> The reason I want a change from the black/red Carbide 540 is because I have a big white desk, silver/white keyboard, mouse and a Samsung 34" Quantum Dot UltraWide monitor, which is also silver/white.
> I actually prefer the clean look of these peripherals, compared to the black ones I used before. The black/red case looks "out of place" in between these.
> 
> This is my Carbide 540, as it looks right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The case itself (another 540, or a Evolv ATX) will be in either white, or silver.
> The red accents it has now, will be in white. So white cables, fan rings, mainboard accents etc...
> 
> Ugh, decisions decisions....


That build looks awesome Sir! If i was you i wouldnt touch it. But i know, everybody needs something new to play with from time to time









I did the soft tubing quite similar, it is a good and simple solution that way!


----------



## v1ral

Quick question.
Has anyone modded the Air 540 to have vertical GPU mount with PCI-E risers?


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dunbheagan*
> 
> That build looks awesome Sir! If i was you i wouldnt touch it. But i know, everybody needs something new to play with from time to time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the soft tubing quite similar, it is a good and simple solution that way!


Agreed. And similar to how I ran my tubing as well, though I need to get rid of these hard drives so I can fit in a 360 rad up front.


----------



## steveting99

Has anyone found a good way to suppress the noise coming from the bottom two HDDs and provide good thermals? Looking for ways to make the system as quiet as possible and not over heat the HDDs. Have recently ordered be quiet Silent Wings 3 fans to replace the case fans. With the system on idle and doing little CPU work, noticed most of the noise is all coming from the HDDs. Would like to keep the HDDs, so taking them out is not an option. The 5.25" bays are being used by the ODD, so moving them there isn't going to work.


----------



## nowcontrol

Go to advanced power options and set the 'Turn off hard disk after' setting to 2 minutes.


----------



## steveting99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowcontrol*
> 
> Go to advanced power options and set the 'Turn off hard disk after' setting to 2 minutes.


Thanks for the suggestion. Tried that in Windows 10 and the HDDs are still generating a lot of noise. Maybe it's time to look at some sound dampening materials for the Air 540? Should be easy enough to attach on the window side panel as well as the non-window side panel.

I'm using ASUS AI Suite 3 with the fan control on silent. There's very little noise coming from the fans and the CPU/GPU temperatures are within acceptable range.

The noise from the HDD prompted a re-think about PWM control. I've got the AIO pump controlled by CPU RPM. Most of the time it's around running 1/3rd of it's max speed and is constant (i.e. little change in RPM) under normal use, so the pump runs nice and quiet.

Spin down and spin up hysteresis have been applied to all fans/AIO pump. I.e. to dampen the sudden up/down change in CPU temperature causing the fans to increase/decrease in speed. With the hysteresis in place, the fans would continue to ramp up and run for a set period of time before spinning back down again. This is audibly much better than the previous yo-yo affect of the fans spinning up/down every time the CPU temperature changes.

The stock fans also make a funny noise when operating between lowest to highest speed. So, awaiting for the Silent Wings 3 fans and see how this improves the overall noise profile.

On a side note, the rear exhaust fan is 140mm. Was thinking about attaching a 140mm radiator (MCR140-QP from Swiftech) to the rear exhaust fan and expand the AIO loop. The radiator is 34mm thick and there is good clearance to the Asus Formula IX motherboard. The 140mm radiator surface area dimensions are 146mm x 174mm. Has anyone installed a 140mm radiator in the exhaust outlet successfully?


----------



## poinguan

Anyone upgraded their Air 540 to the newer 740?


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poinguan*
> 
> Anyone upgraded their Air 540 to the newer 740?


As much as I want to, I just can't bring myself to ditch my 5.25" bays.








That is my biggest complaint about the 740.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poinguan*
> 
> Anyone upgraded their Air 540 to the newer 740?


No. I don't care for how the 740 looks at all, plus I use both of my 5.25" bays.


----------



## shapin

I really want the 740, but those fins WHY CORSAIR WHY


----------



## CapKrunch

I decided to redo my tubing and added bunch of angle adapters to it. Somehow, I'm not satisfied with it because I wants to move the reservoir/pump combo from right side to left side. I'm thinking about moving both HDDs on bottom to where the 5.25 bay are, and cut those hdd metal thing that hold hdd in its place off. I'll have to look for bay that can hold 2x HDD somewhere. I wonder if this reservoir/pump combo can be lie on horizon instead of vertical? I'm open to any suggestion.

pump is : EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 PWM

previous


current


Thanks


----------



## Daggi

Upgraded my 540 build. Crappy photo but you get the idea.
New Bitspower D5 pump unit, new black cables instead of the old red ones, new motherboard, cpu and memory
Ran out of acrylic tubes, so I have to redo some of the tubes later. Also waiting for some Mayhems coolant to arrive in the mail


----------



## paulclift

New build with Noctua Industrial 140mm fans and NZXT Kraken cooler in push/pull. 4 fans controlled by the Kraken, the 3 exhaust fans (back and top) controlled by a GRID+ controller.

I did have the radiator at the top but saw a vid with my style graphics card where the CPU was much cooler with the radiator at the front. About 8 degrees cooler that way and no real GPU temp rise.

This case is amazing.


----------



## Bmxant

Hey guys, how hot are your SSD's getting in the back cage? My SanDisk Ultra II is regularly sitting around 39c-42c, which is quite a lot higher than the 29c-31c I had in my previous case (Switch 810) Have any of you guys mounted a fan above the SSD cage?

Thanks!


----------



## spacemonkey99

I have this case in white. Like it very much. I am considering getting an x399, probably the zenith extreme mobo. They say it is between an atx and an e-atx in size. Would this case fit one of these anyone know offhand?
Thanks


----------



## Daggi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bmxant*
> 
> Hey guys, how hot are your SSD's getting in the back cage? My SanDisk Ultra II is regularly sitting around 39c-42c, which is quite a lot higher than the 29c-31c I had in my previous case (Switch 810) Have any of you guys mounted a fan above the SSD cage?
> 
> Thanks!


All my drives is mounted over the PSU, so I let the PSU fan spin at 800 rpm and that keeps my SSD's around 35c but my WD Black 2TB is hot as hell, like 50c, don't know why but as long as it work's I'm OK with it


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bmxant*
> 
> Hey guys, how hot are your SSD's getting in the back cage? My SanDisk Ultra II is regularly sitting around 39c-42c, which is quite a lot higher than the 29c-31c I had in my previous case (Switch 810) Have any of you guys mounted a fan above the SSD cage?
> 
> Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bmxant*
> 
> Hey guys, how hot are your SSD's getting in the back cage? My SanDisk Ultra II is regularly sitting around 39c-42c, which is quite a lot higher than the 29c-31c I had in my previous case (Switch 810) Have any of you guys mounted a fan above the SSD cage?
> 
> Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bmxant*
> 
> Hey guys, how hot are your SSD's getting in the back cage? My SanDisk Ultra II is regularly sitting around 39c-42c, which is quite a lot higher than the 29c-31c I had in my previous case (Switch 810) Have any of you guys mounted a fan above the SSD cage?
> 
> Thanks!


That's what was my concern, when I mounted the SSD in the back tray above the PSU the temps were above 40ºC, so I changed the SSD to the front side:


----------



## ViTosS

But in my Corsair 540 if I leave the hot swap connector fixed with the screws my SSD doesn't lock good when I push it back, so I had to adapt the connection removing the screws, I don't know if is a defect in my case but I wasn't happy with the click it was doing and the fact I was able to feel like very pressure in the connection


----------



## Bmxant

@ViToSS

Nice setup, that looks really good! I have a midplate covering the front SSD mounts, so switching two of them to the front is out of the question, unfortunately.. I have 4 in the back anyways.

How big of a fan can we possibly mount over the SSD cage or on the side of it? I was thinking an 80mm with a low noise adapter might do the trick.

No clue what the real dimensions are, but this is what I have in mind.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bmxant*
> 
> @ViToSS
> 
> Nice setup, that looks really good! I have a midplate covering the front SSD mounts, so switching two of them to the front is out of the question, unfortunately.. I have 4 in the back anyways.
> 
> How big of a fan can we possibly mount over the SSD cage or on the side of it? I was thinking an 80mm with a low noise adapter might do the trick.
> 
> No clue what the real dimensions are, but this is what I have in mind.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have a Noctua NF-A8 80mm in the back of mine. I am fairly certain that 92mm is a tad too big, so 80mm is the biggest you can go.


----------



## steveting99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveting99*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion. Tried that in Windows 10 and the HDDs are still generating a lot of noise. Maybe it's time to look at some sound dampening materials for the Air 540? Should be easy enough to attach on the window side panel as well as the non-window side panel.
> 
> I'm using ASUS AI Suite 3 with the fan control on silent. There's very little noise coming from the fans and the CPU/GPU temperatures are within acceptable range.
> 
> The noise from the HDD prompted a re-think about PWM control. I've got the AIO pump controlled by CPU RPM. Most of the time it's around running 1/3rd of it's max speed and is constant (i.e. little change in RPM) under normal use, so the pump runs nice and quiet.
> 
> Spin down and spin up hysteresis have been applied to all fans/AIO pump. I.e. to dampen the sudden up/down change in CPU temperature causing the fans to increase/decrease in speed. With the hysteresis in place, the fans would continue to ramp up and run for a set period of time before spinning back down again. This is audibly much better than the previous yo-yo affect of the fans spinning up/down every time the CPU temperature changes.
> 
> The stock fans also make a funny noise when operating between lowest to highest speed. So, awaiting for the Silent Wings 3 fans and see how this improves the overall noise profile.
> 
> On a side note, the rear exhaust fan is 140mm. Was thinking about attaching a 140mm radiator (MCR140-QP from Swiftech) to the rear exhaust fan and expand the AIO loop. The radiator is 34mm thick and there is good clearance to the Asus Formula IX motherboard. The 140mm radiator surface area dimensions are 146mm x 174mm. Has anyone installed a 140mm radiator in the exhaust outlet successfully?


Has anyone managed to suppress the noise coming out of the Air 540? In particular the HDDs? Want to keep the 3.5" HDD.

Still awaiting for the be quiet fans to replace the stock fans. The existing fans generate a ticking noise at low RPM.

The noise emanating from the Air 540 is really starting to annoy me. Would like to make the case as silent as possible, but can't think of a good mod to make it so.

If new fans are not enough to make for a silent operation, will be looking for an alternative case such as the Thermaltake F31 Suppressor Tempered Glass unit with the power supply cover. I really like the Corsair Air 540 and the two chamber concept. The build was fun and easy to do. Noise is now the main issue.


----------



## Bmxant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I have a Noctua NF-A8 80mm in the back of mine. I am fairly certain that 92mm is a tad too big, so 80mm is the biggest you can go.


Do you have it as an intake or exhaust?


----------



## Bmxant

Posting for a friend who's having temperature issues.

R7 1800x
X370 Fatality Pro
4x8GB Dominator 3000Mhz
MyDigitalSSD BPX 256GB
Windforce 1070

Temps in pic are Idle


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Nemesis slim rads

1x 240 exhaust
1x 360 intake
rear fan is an intake (was previously exhaust, he's saying the temps are worse with the rear as an intake)


----------



## steveting99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bmxant*
> 
> Posting for a friend who's having temperature issues.
> 
> R7 1800x
> X370 Fatality Pro
> 4x8GB Dominator 3000Mhz
> MyDigitalSSD BPX 256GB
> Windforce 1070
> 
> Temps in pic are Idle
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nemesis slim rads
> 
> 1x 240 exhaust
> 1x 360 intake
> rear fan is an intake (was previously exhaust, he's saying the temps are worse with the rear as an intake)


Is the temperature issue with the BPX M.2 drive? Where is it installed on the motherboard? Does it have sufficient airflow over the M.2 such that the heat can be taken away?

Has your friend considered installing a heat sink on the BPX to help reduce the temperature? There are several solutions available from the likes of EK, AlphaCool and Aqua Computer. Since your friend has a custom liquid cooling loop, might want to consider a separate liquid cooled M.2 heat sink, but it will use an additional PCIE slot. Example is the kryoM.2 PCIe 3.0 x4 adapter for M.2 from Aqua-Computer.


----------



## Bmxant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveting99*
> 
> Is the temperature issue with the BPX M.2 drive? Where is it installed on the motherboard? Does it have sufficient airflow over the M.2 such that the heat can be taken away?
> 
> Has your friend considered installing a heat sink on the BPX to help reduce the temperature? There are several solutions available from the likes of EK, AlphaCool and Aqua Computer. Since your friend has a custom liquid cooling loop, might want to consider a separate liquid cooled M.2 heat sink, but it will use an additional PCIE slot. Example is the kryoM.2 PCIe 3.0 x4 adapter for M.2 from Aqua-Computer.


The 1070 is quite warm for idle too, isn't it? The BPX is above the graphics card, and although he ordered a heatsink for it (the nickel EK one), I'm not sure how much it's going to help if there's not sufficient airflow.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bmxant*
> 
> Posting for a friend who's having temperature issues.
> 
> R7 1800x
> X370 Fatality Pro
> 4x8GB Dominator 3000Mhz
> MyDigitalSSD BPX 256GB
> Windforce 1070
> 
> Temps in pic are Idle
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nemesis slim rads
> 
> 1x 240 exhaust
> 1x 360 intake
> rear fan is an intake (was previously exhaust, he's saying the temps are worse with the rear as an intake)


Is the bottom covered? Yes, 3 intake and 3 exhaust. I use a fan controller to speed up exhaust fans.


----------



## steveting99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bmxant*
> 
> The 1070 is quite warm for idle too, isn't it? The BPX is above the graphics card, and although he ordered a heatsink for it (the nickel EK one), I'm not sure how much it's going to help if there's not sufficient airflow.


I see the BPX above the graphics card and explains why it's experiencing heat problems.

The graphics card is dumping all it's heat into the case and causing the internal case temperature to rise. Your friend might want to consider putting the graphics card in the water loop first. With two radiators in the loop (280 + 360?), there should be sufficient cooling capacity to expand the loop to include the graphics card. Even with the new power hungry Threadripper CPU that your friend has installed with the X370 board.









Even getting a heat sink for the M.2 drive wont help much if the heat being dumped into the case by the graphics card cannot be exhausted out.

47 deg C for the graphics card seems high for idle conditions, depends on what the ambient temperature is? How does the ambient temperature compare with the temperature inside the case? Most likely your friend is not getting sufficient airflow and getting air blow instead.


----------



## Trimaz

Hi guys,

Just picked up an Air 540 and really love the case, working on building the system now.
I was wondering if anybody has made their own midplates (to cover the HDD's on the base of the case)
Would you guys be able to share any DXF's, drawings or sketches you've made with dimensions.

Thanks all in advance.


----------



## Bmxant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveting99*
> 
> I see the BPX above the graphics card and explains why it's experiencing heat problems.
> 
> The graphics card is dumping all it's heat into the case and causing the internal case temperature to rise. Your friend might want to consider putting the graphics card in the water loop first. With two radiators in the loop (280 + 360?), there should be sufficient cooling capacity to expand the loop to include the graphics card. Even with the new power hungry Threadripper CPU that your friend has installed with the X370 board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even getting a heat sink for the M.2 drive wont help much if the heat being dumped into the case by the graphics card cannot be exhausted out.
> 
> 47 deg C for the graphics card seems high for idle conditions, depends on what the ambient temperature is? How does the ambient temperature compare with the temperature inside the case? Most likely your friend is not getting sufficient airflow and getting air blow instead.


He said he's going to wait until he gets a 1080ti to watercool the gpu.

I believe his ambient is only 70-75F, so there's definitely a problem with the heat being exhausted, you'd think the slim rads wouldn't restrict airflow so much, but apparently they do.. My GTX 980 doesn't even idle that hot in a 85F room, but this case seems to do well when air cooled.

Thanks guys.


----------



## steveting99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bmxant*
> 
> He said he's going to wait until he gets a 1080ti to watercool the gpu.
> 
> I believe his ambient is only 70-75F, so there's definitely a problem with the heat being exhausted, you'd think the slim rads wouldn't restrict airflow so much, but apparently they do.. My GTX 980 doesn't even idle that hot in a 85F room, but this case seems to do well when air cooled.
> 
> Thanks guys.


Ask your friend to measure the temperature differential between ambient and inside the case. A cheap twin sensor aquarium thermometer will do.

Try removing PCIE slots at the back of the case to allow more airflow. To maintain positive pressure inside the case (i.e. avoid sucking in dust), there has to be more air in then what's going out. Reverse the fans for the top radiator (240) so that air is being pushed into the case. Note that there's no dust filter provided by Corsair for the top radiator mount.









[Edit]: Your friend might want to check out what's available from DEMCifilter where the 240 top radiator is mounted. Or get creative and make a fine mesh filter for the top of the case.

To help improve things internally, might want to consider providing an internal divider within the case. The idea is to divert the air from the 360 radiator's bottom two 120mm fans directly to the graphics card then out the back through the PCIE slots. This will hopefully get remove most of the heat generated by the GPU. The remaining air from 360 radiator's top 120mm fan is then directed to the BPX M.2 drive, the VRMs and exhausts via the 140mm rear fan. The fans on the top mounted 240 radiator will hopefully provide some support of additional air which should exhaust through the 140mm rear fan.


----------



## Calibos

Heres my fan config for my Air540 I use on its side.





My Palit Super Jetstream GTX1080 idles at about 30ºc in a 23ºc room IIRC

I had been relying on positive pressure to try and force the internally exhausted air from the GTX1080 but it wasn't working great. Then I realised there was no rule that said I couldn't have the front 3 fans as exhaust, so I switched them from intake to exhaust. On load, its amazing how hot the air getting pulled straight out the front feels, and to think that used to be hanging around inside the case much longer.


----------



## rdr09




----------



## Curseair

Would it be hard to put a AIO 280mm rad in the bottom of the 540? I am thinking of putting it on my graphics card with a G12 bracket. (Kraken X62)


----------



## steveting99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curseair*
> 
> Would it be hard to put a AIO 280mm rad in the bottom of the 540? I am thinking of putting it on my graphics card with a G12 bracket. (Kraken X62)


Don't think it's possible to fit both a 60mm radiator and 25mm fans at the bottom of the 540 case. There isn't sufficient clearance to bottom of the motherboard that there's bound to be a clash somewhere.

Have a look at the post a few above yours by Calibos, where he has installed a pair of intake fans at the bottom of the 540. Calibos can advise how much clearance there is between the fans and the bottom of the motherboard. The fittings and tubing has to go the front (as there isn't sufficient clearance near the PCIE slots). Everything is going to be a tight fit in the end.

Don't forget that a mod will have to be carried at the bottom of the 540 out to remove the HDD bays and have a sufficient sized opening to allow cool air to get in. Corsair didn't provide a dust filter for the bottom, so you'll need to source one.

Personally don't think it's worth the trouble.


----------



## Curseair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveting99*
> 
> Don't think it's possible to fit both a 60mm radiator and 25mm fans at the bottom of the 540 case. There isn't sufficient clearance to bottom of the motherboard that there's bound to be a clash somewhere.
> 
> Have a look at the post a few above yours by Calibos, where he has installed a pair of intake fans at the bottom of the 540. Calibos can advise how much clearance there is between the fans and the bottom of the motherboard. The fittings and tubing has to go the front (as there isn't sufficient clearance near the PCIE slots). Everything is going to be a tight fit in the end.
> 
> Don't forget that a mod will have to be carried at the bottom of the 540 out to remove the HDD bays and have a sufficient sized opening to allow cool air to get in. Corsair didn't provide a dust filter for the bottom, so you'll need to source one.
> 
> Personally don't think it's worth the trouble.


The kraken x62 has a 30mm rad but if you include fans it will bring it up to 55mm it only has 400mm tubing so its falling short of the roof of the case which is why I am thinking of mounting it on the bottom


----------



## steveting99

With 400mm tube length, if the Kraken X62 is a must have - it can be installed at the front of the case and should be able to reach the graphics card.

Is your CPU on another water loop? If so, then two biggest heat generators in the case (CPU + GPU) will be taken care of and the remaining heat generating items will taken care of by the single 140mm exhaust fan.

I can measure the distance from the floor of the 540 to the bottom edge of the ATX motherboard to let you know how much room there is. If you still intend to install the Kraken X62 at the bottom, some off set is needed to allow sufficient space to run cabling to the bottom of the motherboard.

Rather than modding the bottom of the Air 540 to shoe horn the Kraken X62, have you considered a custom loop with 2x280mm radiators? Each radiator can easily fit in the top and front of the Air 540. With 2x280mm radiators there will be sufficient cooling capacity for at least a pair of graphics card + CPU. If you want additional cooling capacity, it's possible to squeeze another 120mm radiator where the exhaust fan is.

[Edit]: Using a measuring tape, the distance from the floor of the Air 540 to the bottom edge of the ATX motherboard is approximately 42mm (or just shy of 1.5"). This is just enough for 25mm fan(s) but not an additional thin radiator. Note it would block the cable opening at the bottom and make it hard to connect with the headers at the bottom of the motherboard.


----------



## excildor

Gutted my air 540 to start getting ready for a coffee lake build. Cut the drive bays out, tweaked an old Hdd cage to fit in the back where the ssd cage hangs. Built a new floor, camera blows it out not so bright and much more orange in person. Working on where to put the res right now.


----------



## Curseair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveting99*
> 
> With 400mm tube length, if the Kraken X62 is a must have - it can be installed at the front of the case and should be able to reach the graphics card.
> 
> Is your CPU on another water loop? If so, then two biggest heat generators in the case (CPU + GPU) will be taken care of and the remaining heat generating items will taken care of by the single 140mm exhaust fan.
> 
> I can measure the distance from the floor of the 540 to the bottom edge of the ATX motherboard to let you know how much room there is. If you still intend to install the Kraken X62 at the bottom, some off set is needed to allow sufficient space to run cabling to the bottom of the motherboard.
> 
> Rather than modding the bottom of the Air 540 to shoe horn the Kraken X62, have you considered a custom loop with 2x280mm radiators? Each radiator can easily fit in the top and front of the Air 540. With 2x280mm radiators there will be sufficient cooling capacity for at least a pair of graphics card + CPU. If you want additional cooling capacity, it's possible to squeeze another 120mm radiator where the exhaust fan is.


Well I just went with the AIO on the GPU again.. NZXT X62, Damn it was a struggle getting the radiator up there as the holes hardly ever lined up for me, I had to fix a striped out screw hole on the G12 Bracket too.

Temps are great 25C idle, 48-50 on full load on quiet setting on the Kraken! - Ignore the Dust! I'll need to give it a wipe down soon.


----------



## steveting99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curseair*
> 
> Well I just went with the AIO on the GPU again.. NZXT X62, Damn it was a struggle getting the radiator up there as the holes hardly ever lined up for me, I had to fix a striped out screw hole on the G12 Bracket too.
> 
> Temps are great 25C idle, 48-50 on full load on quiet setting on the Kraken! - Ignore the Dust! I'll need to give it a wipe down soon.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Glad it worked out for you. I see that the NZXT X62 AIO a tight fit, but better than putting the AIO at the bottom of the Air 540. The X62 AIO would have no clearance from the floor of the Air 540 to the bottom edge of the ATX motherboard. The distance is approximately 42mm (or just shy of 1.5"), so all that cabling poking out of the bottom grommet to the sound card and connectors to the bottom of the motherboard would have been blocked.

How are the temps on the CPU?


----------



## Curseair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveting99*
> 
> Glad it worked out for you. I see that the NZXT X62 AIO a tight fit, but better than putting the AIO at the bottom of the Air 540. The X62 AIO would have no clearance from the floor of the Air 540 to the bottom edge of the ATX motherboard. The distance is approximately 42mm (or just shy of 1.5"), so all that cabling poking out of the bottom grommet to the sound card and connectors to the bottom of the motherboard would have been blocked.
> 
> How are the temps on the CPU?


Yeah I had realized that the Rad was better up top, The CPU temp is great, idles around 33-38 - 66C on prime 95 at full load, I am still using a 3770k overclocked to 4.6ghz at 1.243 voltage, Might go for the 8700k on release.

I have the AIO exhausting air through the radiator out of the case.


----------



## Simmons572

As far as I can tell, we don't have a 740 Owners Club, so here we go.









This is the current status of my threadripper build log. I received a notification from Performance PCs, and it looks like my waterblock will be here on Friday.
Once I get the watercooling installed, I will clean up the cable management, and make the system look a lot more presentable.


----------



## steveting99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveting99*
> 
> Has anyone managed to suppress the noise coming out of the Air 540? In particular the HDDs? Want to keep the 3.5" HDD.
> 
> Still awaiting for the be quiet fans to replace the stock fans. The existing fans generate a ticking noise at low RPM.
> 
> The noise emanating from the Air 540 is really starting to annoy me. Would like to make the case as silent as possible, but can't think of a good mod to make it so.
> 
> If new fans are not enough to make for a silent operation, will be looking for an alternative case such as the Thermaltake F31 Suppressor Tempered Glass unit with the power supply cover. I really like the Corsair Air 540 and the two chamber concept. The build was fun and easy to do. Noise is now the main issue.


Answering my own question.

Found a neat software solution to the noise issues emanating from the mechanical HDDs constantly working. With 16GB of RAM, tried an app called Primocache that allocates a certain % of the available RAM as a primary cache to the slower spinning mechanical HDDs. The mechanical HDDs hardly make any noise.









A side benefit is that the overall system response is now faster.









The new be Quiet Silent Wings 3 (SW3) fans are really good in terms of near silent performance and high static pressure. The SW3 fans are much better than the case fans supplied with the Air 540. Has anyone tried the Aquaero 6XT controller with their Air 540? How does one get the display to be vertically aligned in the 5.25" slot?


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveting99*
> 
> Has anyone tried the Aquaero 6XT controller with their Air 540? How does one get the display to be vertically aligned in the 5.25" slot?


As far as I know, nobody has used an aquero in their Air 540, or at least, in this club. I could be wrong though...


----------



## steveting99

There must be at least one Air 540 owner who's tried to put an Aquaero into the system.

The vertical alignment of the 5.25" drive bay is the issue - will look a bit weird. Wiring/cabling isn't so much of an issue around the back. Interested in how one is achieving the air/water delta T with the water loop.


----------



## Daggi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> As far as I know, nobody has used an aquero in their Air 540, or at least, in this club. I could be wrong though...


I have a Aquaero 5 in my build


----------



## steveting99

Is the AQ5 mounted on the 5.25" drive bay? If so, how does one get the display images rotated 90 deg so one can read the information without having to tilt one's head 90 deg?

I'm thinking of getting the AQ6 XT and implementing an air/water delta to control the radiator fans for better overall thermal control and quiet operation. Are you doing this? If so, which is the best way to go about it?


----------



## Daggi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveting99*
> 
> Is the AQ5 mounted on the 5.25" drive bay? If so, how does one get the display images rotated 90 deg so one can read the information without having to tilt one's head 90 deg?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the AQ6 XT and implementing an air/water delta to control the radiator fans for better overall thermal control and quiet operation. Are you doing this? If so, which is the best way to go about it?


Yes I have it mounted in the 5,25" bay. I haven't done anything to the display. Not sure if you can rotate it with any sort of software


----------



## steveting99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daggi*
> 
> Yes I have it mounted in the 5,25" bay. I haven't done anything to the display. Not sure if you can rotate it with any sort of software


Okay. Can you post a pic of your Air 540 so show what it looks like? Got a fair idea, but want to see another Air 540 owner's build.

Are you using it to control your water loop using delta T method? There's a lot of options and controls available on the Aquaero that it's mind bending. It can be used for RGB lighting control and shutting down the system on certain alarm triggers. Not sure if I want to do this. The RGB lighting controls would make the inside / outside of the Air 540 look nice. Thinking of a tie-in with the RGB lighting and CPU/GPU load/temp. I.e. low temp/load would be white light and as the temp/load goes up the color changes closer to red.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Is this a special kind of fan controller? Feel like I should know what this Aquaero is lol!


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Is this a special kind of fan controller? Feel like I should know what this Aquaero is lol!


http://www.overclock.net/t/1474470/ocn-aquaero-owners-club/0_100


----------



## steveting99

^LostParticle,

How did you mount your Aquaero 5LT in the Air 540? Are you using the 5LT to control your Corsair H110 using the delta T method? How about controlling the case fans based on the GPU temp?


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveting99*
> 
> ^LostParticle,
> 
> How did you mount your Aquaero 5LT in the Air 540? Are you using the 5LT to control your Corsair H110 using the delta T method? How about controlling the case fans based on the GPU temp?


Hi,

Sorry, but no, I have never done any of that.. I got my 5 LT a few years ago, it was my first fan controller ever, and I got it just out of curiosity.. I had it inside one of the 5.25in Case Drive Bays, and it was controlling my (then) four chassis fans: 3 intakes and 1 exhaust. The CPU coolers shown in my sig_rig were, and are, always plugged into the motherboard CPU fan headers. [For some reason] I am not trusting anything else besides the motherboard for that.

The 5 LT was a nice piece of equipment for as long as I've used it. About a year ago I decided to remove all chassis fans. Now I'm running just my H110 mounted on the front side as intake. No other fans run in my system. For my load and ambient (room) temps that suffices, I have never faced any issues with temps. That's how I cool my chassis.

Four to six months each year I run an open-air rig (using just the Noctua CPU cooler).

In the Aquaero Owner's Club you will definitely find answers in all your questions


----------



## steveting99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Sorry, but no, I have never done any of that.. I got my 5 LT a few years ago, it was my first fan controller ever, and I got it just out of curiosity.. I had it inside one of the 5.25in Case Drive Bays, and it was controlling my (then) four chassis fans: 3 intakes and 1 exhaust. The CPU coolers shown in my sig_rig were, and are, always plugged into the motherboard CPU fan headers. [For some reason] I am not trusting anything else besides the motherboard for that.
> 
> The 5 LT was a nice piece of equipment for as long as I've used it. About a year ago I decided to remove all chassis fans. Now I'm running just my H110 mounted on the front side as intake. No other fans run in my system. For my load and ambient (room) temps that suffices, I have never faced any issues with temps. That's how I cool my chassis.
> 
> Four to six months each year I run an open-air rig (using just the Noctua CPU cooler).
> 
> In the Aquaero Owner's Club you will definitely find answers in all your questions


Thanks for letting me know how you worked with the 5LT and the Air 540 case fans. A shame you're not planning to use the 5LT with the H110, seems a waste.

I'm planning on getting the 6XT and will be using the provided thermal sensors to get a air/water delta T on the Switftech H240 X2 AIO unit. The Asus Fan Expert (while okay) only gives me 3 points of control and its not enough for cool + silent operation within the Air 540.

I'm also going to use it control the case fans to supply cool air for the graphics card and will tie in with GPU temp.

Started reading the massive thread for Aquaero owners. It's going to take me some time to through it, but the Air 540 thread is longer.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveting99*
> 
> Thanks for letting me know how you worked with the 5LT and the Air 540 case fans. A shame you're not planning to use the 5LT with the H110, seems a waste.
> 
> I'm planning on getting the 6XT and will be using the provided thermal sensors to get a air/water delta T on the Switftech H240 X2 AIO unit. The Asus Fan Expert (while okay) only gives me 3 points of control and its not enough for cool + silent operation within the Air 540.
> 
> I'm also going to use it control the case fans to supply cool air for the graphics card and will tie in with GPU temp.
> 
> Started reading the massive thread for Aquaero owners. It's going to take me some time to through it, but the Air 540 thread is longer.


I understand.

Two queries - suggestions:

1) Wouldn't the Aquaero 6 LT suit your chassis better?

2) Wouldn't it be better, instead of (or during or before) reading that entire thread, to complete your sig_rig and ask them Aquaero owners your questions?


----------



## steveting99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I understand.
> 
> Two queries - suggestions:
> 
> 1) Wouldn't the Aquaero 6 LT suit your chassis better?
> 
> 2) Wouldn't it be better, instead of (or during or before) reading that entire thread, to complete your sig_rig and ask them Aquaero owners your questions?


Thought about getting the 6LT, but decided on the 6XT because I wanted to have the display to look at what's happening. Unfortunately the Air 540's 5.25" bay rotates the images 90 deg and there doesn't seem to be a way around this. The thinking is that - if and when I decide to up-grade, the 6XT will re-purposed into a new case.

I really need to up-date my current rig details as additional parts have been purchased. Thanks for reminding of this.







The guys on the Aquaero thread are smart - particularly Darlene (aka Diva) and a few others. Intend to read through the entire thread before posting any noob questions on the Aquaero.









I'm pretty sure of getting Aquaero 6XT with the farbwerk to control some LED lighting to show off the internals of the Air 540. Will also be getting a Vision display as an internal indicator. Aqua-computer is going to do well out of me.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1474470/ocn-aquaero-owners-club/0_100


Interesting. Thanks.


----------



## steveting99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Is this a special kind of fan controller? Feel like I should know what this Aquaero is lol!


A nice review by Martin's Liquid Lab is here: https://martinsliquidlab.wordpress.com/2011/12/20/ac-aquaero-5-review-guide-wip/, for the series 5 version.

Note that there's a new series 6 version available.


----------



## ZaknafeinGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> As far as I can tell, we don't have a 740 Owners Club, so here we go.


What are your thoughts on the 740? Also, is anything preventing it from standing on its side? I have my 540 on its side and I've gotten used to it that way, so that's a plus if doable.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaknafeinGR*
> 
> What are your thoughts on the 740? Also, is anything preventing it from standing on its side? I have my 540 on its side and I've gotten used to it that way, so that's a plus if doable.


I really like it as a platform. It does feel like the big brother to the 540, both in size and hardware compatibility. My biggest gripe is the lack of 5.25" drives, but that's because I still use my BluRay drives.

In terms of sideways mounting, I think it could be possible. IIRC, the bottom panel is removeable like the top panel, but I am not sure if they are interchangeable.

If there's any specific questions you have about the case, let me know









And for some final build photos:




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Check out the build log in my sig for more photos


----------



## Esenel

I am wondering at the moment how i could add more/bigger radiators to the case.
I think it could be useful to reduce fanspeeds a little more.
Please advice me 
And this is my result with the 540.


----------



## steveting99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esenel*
> 
> I am wondering at the moment how i could add more/bigger radiators to the case.
> I think it could be useful to reduce fanspeeds a little more.
> Please advice me
> And this is my result with the 540.
> 
> ...


Great looking build for the Air 540!







With your loop, might want to look into Aquaero unit to control the pump/fans based on air/water delta T will help maintain a low noise during light use and then ramp up during heavy use. You'll have a silence as well as performance.

To add additional radiators into your loop, there's two possibilities for you.

(a) For the 140mm exhaust fan, you can change this to a 120mm slim radiator + 120mm fan.

(b) For 1080 card, change to a more powerful Asus 1080Ti Poseidon and utilize the fan+heat sink as an additional radiator in the loop.

That's about all one can do for radiators in the Air 540. Afraid Corsair didn't make it possible to utilize the space at the bottom of the case nor on the right hand side of the case for more radiator options. Such a pity for a great looking case.


----------



## Esenel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveting99*
> 
> Great looking build for the Air 540!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With your loop, might want to look into Aquaero unit to control the pump/fans based on air/water delta T will help maintain a low noise during light use and then ramp up during heavy use. You'll have a silence as well as performance.
> (


I am doing this with the onboard solution.
During Windows you can not hear the fans, the system is completly silent.
The fans are great.

I mean for 99% GPU load the water heats up quite a bit. It has to handle ~260 Watt :-D while CPU is ~ 50 Watt.
I control them based on water temp. Until 30°C i say 50% fan speed which is super silent. At 36°C i say 70% and at 40°C 100%.
I see a water temp at about 37°C which is fine for the ambient temperatur at the moment. During summer the fans will have to ramp up quite a bit.

I wanted to buy the Aquaero 5 Pro but asked if there is a way do deattach (hopefully the correct word) the display and put it to another spot in the case.
Until now no answer :-(

Then I would put the display in the upper right of the window.
Until this i do not gain anything from the Aquaero :-/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveting99*
> 
> To add additional radiators into your loop, there's two possibilities for you.
> 
> (a) For the 140mm exhaust fan, you can change this to a 120mm slim radiator + 120mm fan.
> 
> (b) For 1080 card, change to a more powerful Asus 1080Ti Poseidon and utilize the fan+heat sink as an additional radiator in the loop.
> 
> That's about all one can do for radiators in the Air 540. Afraid Corsair didn't make it possible to utilize the space at the bottom of the case nor on the right hand side of the case for more radiator options. Such a pity for a great looking case.


a) I think the gain of an additional 120mm Rad is too slim.
I would love to do another 360 or at least a 240 at the rear outside maybe?

b) I will wait until Volta Ti

It would be awesome for this case if there would be a way to attach a bay under the case to add 2 360 rads 
Maybe I have to build it on my own :-D


----------



## aepseidhe

Hi all, I bought and sold (I was not able to find nice matx motherboard) Air 240 but I liked it that much that I decided to move from my HAF XB to Air 540.

Now as I can choose best airflow for me I need to decide how should I setup my Fans, Currently I have:
- Cooler Master Liquid Master 280 (2x SP 140mm FANS)
- 3x AF140L fans
- gtx 980 and probably intel i9 7900x or more core CPU (so high temp CPU)

*First Setup:*


Explanation:
- Intake at Front, AIO on the TOP (Push-Pull configuration) + 140 Fan on the back exhausting

Questions:

as I want positive pressure, should I use 3x120 or 2x140 ?
I guess for positive pressure I will need to maintain speed of the Fans (and I would like to have it quiet) as it will be 2/3 Intake 5 exhaust
or maybe I should change single back 140mm FAN from exhaust to intake?

Potential issues:

using AF Fans in AIO configuration (but I guess at least I have used them correctly







- most of the job would be done by Cooler Masters Master Pro 140 Fans as SP)
5 (exhausting) + GPU vs 3/2 Fans (Intake) - maintain positive pressure issues

*Second Setup:*


- Intake at front done with AIO (4x140mm Fans) ,on the TOP 2x140 fans ex + 140 fan on the back exhausting

Potential issues:

hot air from hot CPU on GPU


Which solution is better?
if first solution, should I change back fan to Intake ( to maintain positive pressure)?
what would be better in first solution 2x140mm or 3x120 in Front (positive pressure and quite work are both important







)
can I use AF140L in first solution the way I proposed? (most of the job would be done by Cooler Masters Master Pro 140 Fans as SP)

Thanks for the help !


----------



## Calibos

Don't forget that this is an option too.





I've since switched the single rear fan to intake so I've positive pressure goin' on. Its great having all 3 front fans pulling that CPU and more importantly, GPU exhaust straight out the case rather than relying on the usual/conventional single rear exhaust and positive pressure alone.


----------



## aepseidhe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> Don't forget that this is an option too.
> 
> 
> 
> I've since switched the single rear fan to intake so I've positive pressure goin' on. Its great having all 3 front fans pulling that CPU and more importantly, GPU exhaust straight out the case rather than relying on the usual/conventional single rear exhaust and positive pressure alone.


Hi Calibos, thanks for the response !
How does bottom of the case look like? Have you made some mods or it was ready to take those two fans ? (I will have case tomorrow)
I also use 1x3.5 and 3x2.5 hdds. Will they fit somewhere (3.5' especially) if I will take the space for fans there?


----------



## excildor

Upgrade complete,





8600K
Aorus gaming 7 Z370 mobo
16GB G skill rgb 3200
Aorus 1080 Ti (non xtreme)
EK A240 kit
120GB Corsair mp500 NVME M.2 SSD (boot drive)
500GB samsung 850 EVO SSD
Various recycled parts


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aepseidhe*
> 
> Hi Calibos, thanks for the response !
> How does bottom of the case look like? Have you made some mods or it was ready to take those two fans ? (I will have case tomorrow)
> I also use 1x3.5 and 3x2.5 hdds. Will they fit somewhere (3.5' especially) if I will take the space for fans there?


I dremeled out the HDD rails on the bottom of the case and drilled so holes so that I could screw the two 140mm fans directly to the chassis. I have 2x 3.5" HDD's and 2x 2.5" SSD's in a HDD caddy in the PSU compartment. Held in place with some cable ties.


----------



## aepseidhe

Heh, just desyroyed on of the wings in MasterFan 140mm ? it fit on top with 2x 25mm fan + 27mm radiator. I even was able to run the wings without power but just after powering up it died.


----------



## iggy097

Hey guys - about to replace my Corsair H115i with one of EKWB's kits.
Looking at either the P360 or the X360.
Anyone running either of these?
Will the larger radiator in the X360 fit in the front of our cases with the fan mounted on the outside?
I have an MSI GTX 1080 GPU if that makes a difference
I also see the X360 has the seperate pump / resevoir - any reason to choose this over the combo?
I do want to show the pump/res in the front window, not interested in hiding it in the back.
Any and all advice is welcome, and thanks!


----------



## firegrass

Hi guys,
Does anyone have the dimensions for a hard drive midplate cover? ( Length & width )
I want to build my own to make the bottom look neater.
Thanks.


----------



## steveting99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iggy097*
> 
> Hey guys - about to replace my Corsair H115i with one of EKWB's kits.
> Looking at either the P360 or the X360.
> Anyone running either of these?
> Will the larger radiator in the X360 fit in the front of our cases with the fan mounted on the outside?
> I have an MSI GTX 1080 GPU if that makes a difference
> I also see the X360 has the seperate pump / resevoir - any reason to choose this over the combo?
> I do want to show the pump/res in the front window, not interested in hiding it in the back.
> Any and all advice is welcome, and thanks!


I don't have the EK X360 kit. Going through some logic for your build.

The MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X card length (is this what you have?) is around 280mm in length.

The X360 radiator is 60mm thick.

Standard fans is 25mm thick.

Total length = 280 + 60 + 25 = 365mm

The internal length within the Air 540 is 407mm. So it should all fit internally, but will be tight. Worse case is placing the 120mm fans outside the with no air filter. I have tried this and didn't like it much.

Height wise the X360 is 400mm tall. Internal height of the Air 540 is 457mm, so again it should fit, but cabling will be tight again.

You'll have to give up the nearest 3.5" drive bay at the bottom of the case as the tubing and fittings will most likely clash somehow.

There are a number of Air 540 owners who have fitted in a 360 radiator and can provide some advise on how bet to place the pump/reservoir within the case. One popular option is on the opposite side where the 2.5" drive caddie is.


----------



## iggy097

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveting99*
> 
> I don't have the EK X360 kit. Going through some logic for your build.
> 
> The MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X card length (is this what you have?) is around 280mm in length.
> 
> The X360 radiator is 60mm thick.
> 
> Standard fans is 25mm thick.
> 
> Total length = 280 + 60 + 25 = 365mm
> 
> The internal length within the Air 540 is 407mm. So it should all fit internally, but will be tight. Worse case is placing the 120mm fans outside the with no air filter. I have tried this and didn't like it much.
> 
> Height wise the X360 is 400mm tall. Internal height of the Air 540 is 457mm, so again it should fit, but cabling will be tight again.
> 
> You'll have to give up the nearest 5.25" drive bay at the bottom of the case as the tubing and fittings will most likely clash somehow.
> 
> There are a number of Air 540 owners who have fitted in a 360 radiator and can provide some advise on how bet to place the pump/reservoir within the case. One popular option is on the opposite side where the 2.5" drive caddie is.


Thanks - I ordered the kit. I'll post pics when it's done.


----------



## Esenel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iggy097*
> 
> Thanks - I ordered the kit. I'll post pics when it's done.


It will not fit internally.
Here a pic of MSI 1080 + 360er Rad 45mm.
Fans already outside.




Reservoir here:


----------



## iggy097

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esenel*
> 
> It will not fit internally.
> 
> Reservoir here:


Interesting resevoir - did you remove the HDD brackets in the case on the bottom? If so, how


----------



## Esenel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iggy097*
> 
> Interesting resevoir - did you remove the HDD brackets in the case on the bottom? If so, how


That way :-D


----------



## iggy097

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esenel*
> 
> That way :-D


Damn, I need to do this too, i really don't want to have to take everything out!


----------



## iggy097

Possible to bend them down?


----------



## Esenel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iggy097*
> 
> Possible to bend them down?


Maybe this could work.
https://goo.gl/images/dmiuiw
But will take you quite a time :-D


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esenel*
> 
> That way :-D


Awesome


----------



## aepseidhe

Hey, could anyone advise how to make 3x140 available on front? is this only matter of mounting holes or some additional steps are required?

Thanks !


----------



## iggy097

Getting ready to do my water cooling loop this weekend - 360 rad up front - fans up top and one in the rear. The fans in the front have to be mounted outside the case.
Thoughts on fan directions?
Front 3 as exhaust, top 2 and rear as intake?


----------



## Esenel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iggy097*
> 
> Getting ready to do my water cooling loop this weekend - 360 rad up front - fans up top and one in the rear. The fans in the front have to be mounted outside the case.
> Thoughts on fan directions?
> Front 3 as exhaust, top 2 and rear as intake?


I do it the other way round. But should do no big difference in my opinion.

One thing to add for the front fans.
Corsair forgot to dig a whole into the case to put the cables through. You have to make one on your own :-D


----------



## steveting99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iggy097*
> 
> Thanks - I ordered the kit. I'll post pics when it's done.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esenel*
> 
> It will not fit internally.
> 
> Reservoir here:











That reservoir is huge and sticks out like a sore thumb!


----------



## Esenel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveting99*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That reservoir is huge and sticks out like a sore thumb!


It's not that huge. It is even the small one. But I was annoyed of filling it like this (Not enough space to fill it on the top


----------



## iggy097

Got my EK-P360 installed last night / this morning, very happy with the results.
Still have to install the bottom plate I ordered when it arrives to cover the empty HDD bays.
I used a dremel to remove the HDD bays to better fit the radiator - and contrary to what I was told here, I was able to mount the fans on the inside with a 360 radiator.
Now for the numbers - Broadwell 6800k
With my Corsair H115i -
33-38 Idle
3.8 OC 88-92c load ( 1.3v )
4.0 OC 100c + crash ( 1.37v )

With the EK-P360
33 idle
3.8 OC 58c load (1.3 v)
4.2 OC 67-70c load (1.33v)
4.4 brought the temps to 75 with a 1.37v but it wasn't stable enough

Settled on 4.3 with temps at 70-72 under full load.
All tests done with Realbench Benchmarks.

Now - I was expecting to get better temps, but I'm honestly surprised at how much better they are!


----------



## Esenel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iggy097*
> 
> Got my EK-P360 installed last night / this morning, very happy with the results.
> Still have to install the bottom plate I ordered when it arrives to cover the empty HDD bays.
> I used a dremel to remove the HDD bays to better fit the radiator - and contrary to what I was told here, I was able to mount the fans on the inside with a 360 radiator.
> Now for the numbers - Broadwell 6800k
> With my Corsair H115i -
> 33-38 Idle
> 3.8 OC 88-92c load ( 1.3v )
> 4.0 OC 100c + crash ( 1.37v )
> 
> With the EK-P360
> 33 idle
> 3.8 OC 58c load (1.3 v)
> 4.2 OC 67-70c load (1.33v)
> 4.4 brought the temps to 75 with a 1.37v but it wasn't stable enough
> 
> Settled on 4.3 with temps at 70-72 under full load.
> All tests done with Realbench Benchmarks.
> 
> Now - I was expecting to get better temps, but I'm honestly surprised at how much better they are!


Great! I thought you would buy the 60mm rad for the front. That one would not have fit with fans inside. This one looks like 45mm? Yes that fits exactly with fans ;-)


----------



## steveting99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iggy097*
> 
> Got my EK-P360 installed last night / this morning, very happy with the results.
> Still have to install the bottom plate I ordered when it arrives to cover the empty HDD bays.
> I used a dremel to remove the HDD bays to better fit the radiator - and contrary to what I was told here, I was able to mount the fans on the inside with a 360 radiator.
> Now for the numbers - Broadwell 6800k
> With my Corsair H115i -
> 33-38 Idle
> 3.8 OC 88-92c load ( 1.3v )
> 4.0 OC 100c + crash ( 1.37v )
> 
> With the EK-P360
> 33 idle
> 3.8 OC 58c load (1.3 v)
> 4.2 OC 67-70c load (1.33v)
> 4.4 brought the temps to 75 with a 1.37v but it wasn't stable enough
> 
> Settled on 4.3 with temps at 70-72 under full load.
> All tests done with Realbench Benchmarks.
> 
> Now - I was expecting to get better temps, but I'm honestly surprised at how much better they are!


Nice looking build.

How is the graphics card temps doing when under load? Believe you've got the ability to place the MSI into the water loop with the right water block if the air temps within the case are causing the GPU to throttle under load.


----------



## iggy097

Gpu is at 70 and OC to pretty much it’s limit. It’s silent so I don’t thoink I’ll add it to the loop. Plus I like the look of the shroud


----------



## Esenel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iggy097*
> 
> Gpu is at 70 and OC to pretty much it's limit. It's silent so I don't thoink I'll add it to the loop. Plus I like the look of the shroud


Under water this card reaches max. 41°C for me and clocks at 2088 Mhz 24/7.
Before that point it clocks to 2101 Mhz.


----------



## iggy097

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esenel*
> 
> Under water this card reaches max. 41°C for me and clocks at 2088 Mhz 24/7.
> Before that point it clocks to 2101 Mhz.


If the GPU block were free/included with the kit I would have done it - well just because, but to pay for it, and it's not going to help me OC it at all - may as well spend it on something else first.


----------



## aepseidhe

Hi all, I guess I just completed everything for this build with Air 540. Here are pictures of my system with spec as following:

- xeon e5-2697v3 (with turbos unlocked 14cores x34)
- asrock taichi x99
- asus Strix 980 gtx
- 4x8GB Ripjaws V [email protected] (working at [email protected])
- 2x 2.5'' HDD, 1x3.5'' HDD, 1x random SSD
- SuperFlower Leadex Gold 750W
- dvd recorder black (front with white insulating tape







) - looks good and for sure better than white LG dvd front which I have used before

Cooling:
- Cooler Master MasterLiquid 280 Pro ( 2x CoolerMaster MasterFan 140 AP)
- 2x Corsair 140ML Pro white LED (one intake on back with silverstone dust filter, one exhaust on radiator)
- 3x Corsair 120ML Pro white LED (all front intake)

Temperatures:
- normal work < 50 CPU (cpu keept at ~36 with 21-23 room tempts)
a) Corsairs @ ~1000 rpm (ml140 @50%, ml120 @44%) | GPU under 60 (passive cooling then)
b) MasterFans 140 @ 1200 rpm ( @50% with max 2200 rpm setting - quiet setting )they are silent between 650-880 and over 1100rpm - I don't like air sound between 900 and 1100)

I hear the AIO then ..

- CPU stress > 50
a) Corsairs @ 1200 rpm (all)
b) MasterFan @ 1300 (@55%)

Some games randomly & prime or intel burn.

Next setting of temperatures are for 55 & 60 but I dont reach them.





Note: only one fan as PUSH on radiator cause there was one but even it was fitting there it died (lost wing due to collision with VRM radiator


----------



## michaelbrower

michaelbrower


----------



## Mooncheese

Hi everyone, I'm piecing together my first loop and I was wondering if EK's D-Bay D5 will work mounted vertically in our case. If not, I'm going to remove the drive caddy, put all of the 2.5" drives that were there in an Icy Dock 5.25" to 4 2.5" enclosure, and mount an EK XRES 140 D5 RGB back where that was, as I've seen quite a few members do this.

Any ideas or advice greatly appreciated!

(I already ordered the aforementioned D-Bay D5 pump / res combo from performancepcs and now need to cancel that part of the order thinking it would work and couldn't find hardly any information on it other than filling it would need to be accomplished with the entire case on it's side and I'm worried about the pump orientation within that reservoir ).


----------



## oldmanwinter

Hi guys;

I was hoping for some advise on the set up of my nice shiny new pc build - I've read back through around 50 pages but haven't found a definitive answer to what I would be hoping to do - some of the builds on here are far beyond my capabilities (really like the build that flips the case on its side but no way I'll be able to do that







)

To give a bit of background I have been looking into parts for the past year or so while I saved up and then bought (most) of it in black Friday sales:


Spoiler: Spec



Case: Corsair Air 540
Motherboard: Asus Rog Crosshair VI Hero
CPU: Ryzen 7 1700X
(I was going to get the 1700 but it ended up being the same price for the 1700X)
CPU Cooler: NZXT Kraken X62 280mm
RAM: G.Skill Flare X 16GB 3200mhz
PSU: EVGA SuperNOVA 850 P2
(I know this is overkill but again got it really cheap)
HDD: Seagate FireCuda 2TB 2.5" Internal
(I will get an M.2 eventually - I got a hybrid to give me decent performance while I save)

The only thing that is a bit weird is my GPU - This is the main thing I will upgrade very shortly (hoping after Xmas money I will be able to afford the one I want):

Current GPU: MSI NVIDIA GeForce GT 1030 2G
Planned GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 FTW HYBRID



The main questions I have about the case are what the airflow will be like as well as how the rear radiator will fit:

Q1)


Spoiler: Fan set up



I am planning on having the GPU and CPU rads exhausting air with the front as an intake - I was worried however that this will create negative pressure:


Some rough calculations I made:
GPU Out: 45cfm (I can't actually find what the cfm will be on the 1070 hybrid)
CPU Out: 2 x Aer P140 ~= 100 * 2 = 200 cfm (Not sure how much impact the rad will have on this?)
Stock Intake: 2 x 68 = 136CFM
I guess that this means I would have -109 cfm in my case? Will this be an issues - should I change the set up to have 3 x 120mm fans on the front?



Q2)


Spoiler: Rad placement



I was wondering whether anyone else has used the hybrid 1070 in this case? Does the rad etc fit easily? Does the fan have to go outside the case (under the mesh)?


Sorry for such a long post but thanks in advance for your help guys - really excited to join the 540 crew


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldmanwinter*
> 
> Hi guys;
> 
> I was hoping for some advise on the set up of my nice shiny new pc build - I've read back through around 50 pages but haven't found a definitive answer to what I would be hoping to do - some of the builds on here are far beyond my capabilities (really like the build that flips the case on its side but no way I'll be able to do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..............


Whats hard about flipping the case on its side??





I literally just unscrewed the feet from the bottom and velcro'd them (You could use double sided sticky pads) to the PSU SIde Door.


----------



## oldmanwinter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calibos*
> 
> Whats hard about flipping the case on its side??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I literally just unscrewed the feet from the bottom and velcro'd them (You could use double sided sticky pads) to the PSU SIde Door.


I thought you had to cut holes in the bottom for the fans?


----------



## steveting99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldmanwinter*
> 
> Hi guys;
> 
> I was hoping for some advise on the set up of my nice shiny new pc build - I've read back through around 50 pages but haven't found a definitive answer to what I would be hoping to do - some of the builds on here are far beyond my capabilities (really like the build that flips the case on its side but no way I'll be able to do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> To give a bit of background I have been looking into parts for the past year or so while I saved up and then bought (most) of it in black Friday sales:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spec
> 
> 
> 
> Case: Corsair Air 540
> Motherboard: Asus Rog Crosshair VI Hero
> CPU: Ryzen 7 1700X
> (I was going to get the 1700 but it ended up being the same price for the 1700X)
> CPU Cooler: NZXT Kraken X62 280mm
> RAM: G.Skill Flare X 16GB 3200mhz
> PSU: EVGA SuperNOVA 850 P2
> (I know this is overkill but again got it really cheap)
> HDD: Seagate FireCuda 2TB 2.5" Internal
> (I will get an M.2 eventually - I got a hybrid to give me decent performance while I save)
> 
> The only thing that is a bit weird is my GPU - This is the main thing I will upgrade very shortly (hoping after Xmas money I will be able to afford the one I want):
> 
> Current GPU: MSI NVIDIA GeForce GT 1030 2G
> Planned GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 FTW HYBRID
> 
> 
> 
> The main questions I have about the case are what the airflow will be like as well as how the rear radiator will fit:
> 
> Q1)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Fan set up
> 
> 
> 
> I am planning on having the GPU and CPU rads exhausting air with the front as an intake - I was worried however that this will create negative pressure:
> 
> 
> Some rough calculations I made:
> GPU Out: 45cfm (I can't actually find what the cfm will be on the 1070 hybrid)
> CPU Out: 2 x Aer P140 ~= 100 * 2 = 200 cfm (Not sure how much impact the rad will have on this?)
> Stock Intake: 2 x 68 = 136CFM
> I guess that this means I would have -109 cfm in my case? Will this be an issues - should I change the set up to have 3 x 120mm fans on the front?


I have a Swiftech H240-X2 Prestige AIO mounted on the top of the case. This is 2x140mm fan radiator unit, which happens to be the same size so your Kraken X62. So should fit, just check the RAM height for clearance.

The radiator acts as a resistor to airflow. If the fans operate at the same speed, the amount of air coming out the top will be less than at the front (with just the fans and no radiator). A simple hand over the grill test will confirm this.

Provided the fans at the front are spinning higher (thus pushing more air into the case) than the fans at the top and back (that is sucking air out), positive pressure should be maintained in the case. With Asus Fan Expert, it wouldn't be hard to set this up.

The front of the case has a magnetic filter. The top of the case has none, but the X62 radiator fans are exhausting out, so it's not of a concern.

Changing the front fans to 3x120mm fans (provided the right ones are chosen) will give more air flow and pressurize the case better.
Quote:


> Q2)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rad placement
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering whether anyone else has used the hybrid 1070 in this case? Does the rad etc fit easily? Does the fan have to go outside the case (under the mesh)?
> 
> 
> Sorry for such a long post but thanks in advance for your help guys - really excited to join the 540 crew


I have the Asus 1080Ti Poseidon hybrid GPU that is currently configured for air cooling. I.e. it will dump all the heat into the case.

I'm currently using 3x120mm fans at the front. This provides lots of air to cool the GPU and keep the temps as per manufacturer's design. Try removing the PCIE slots at the back to allow the air to flow more easily from the front fans.

A good location for the 120mm radiator of the EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 FTW HYBRID card is at the exhaust outlet. Most of the heat generated by the GPU would go to the 120mm radiator with the remaining heat from the VRM and memory being dumped out the back of case by the GPU blower fan.

With the front fans providing cool fresh air into the case, the setup should be sufficient for both the Kraken X62 and EVGA hybrid card. Thermals should be okay. A good way to check this is to measure the air inlet and case temperatures. A cheap aquarium thermometer with dual sensors is a nice tool to have.

The question is how quiet you would like to make the system under normal and high load operation?


----------



## Calibos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldmanwinter*
> 
> I thought you had to cut holes in the bottom for the fans?


I did that but its not a pre-requisite for using the case on its side. For the first year with the case I had 2x 120mm fans cable tied to the HDD rails. However one could just as easily use the HDD rails as intended and put your 3.5" drives there. Might mean the GPU runs a little hotter but no big deal.


----------



## heyden

Hello everyone !
Proud owner of a Corsair AIR 540 for two years now, I am very happy with this case. I read a lot of good things about this dedicated topic but did not find the following information:
Is the MSI GTX 1080Ti Gaming X Trio graphics card compatible with the AIR 540?

The graphics card is 325mm and the maximum size for graphics cards in this case is 320mm but I ask the question anyway








I have a MSI GTX770 (sadly) now and that's why I would like to change (with the transition to a screen 4K Asus) by Christmas.

thank you very much


----------



## steveting99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyden*
> 
> Hello everyone !
> Proud owner of a Corsair AIR 540 for two years now, I am very happy with this case. I read a lot of good things about this dedicated topic but did not find the following information:
> Is the MSI GTX 1080Ti Gaming X Trio graphics card compatible with the AIR 540?
> 
> The graphics card is 325mm and the maximum size for graphics cards in this case is 320mm but I ask the question anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a MSI GTX770 (sadly) now and that's why I would like to change (with the transition to a screen 4K Asus) by Christmas.
> 
> thank you very much


If you've got a tape measure, lay out 325mm against your existing MSI GTX770 to see if the new MSI GTX 1080Ti Gaming X Trio graphics card will fit. If it's a tight squeeze, might have to relocate the front fans from inside the case to the outside.


----------



## heyden

Hello

Thank you for your answer, I will try this solution.
However, I found on Tweaktown (https://www.tweaktown.com/articles/8373/msi-geforce-gtx-1080-ti-gaming-trio-unboxed/index3.html) that the MSI 1080ti Gaming X Trio could be put in the Corsair AIR 540. I am absolutely certain that this is the Corsair AIR 540 case (but it's not specified in the test)
I leave the picture here if you want to have a look :


As you can see, the card fits into the case and almost touches the fans in front (bottom right of the image)
Do you agree with my analysis?









Thanks


----------



## Esenel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyden*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Thank you for your answer, I will try this solution.
> However, I found on Tweaktown (https://www.tweaktown.com/articles/8373/msi-geforce-gtx-1080-ti-gaming-trio-unboxed/index3.html) that the MSI 1080ti Gaming X Trio could be put in the Corsair AIR 540. I am absolutely certain that this is the Corsair AIR 540 case (but it's not specified in the test)
> I leave the picture here if you want to have a look :
> 
> 
> As you can see, the card fits into the case and almost touches the fans in front (bottom right of the image)
> Do you agree with my analysis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Can we hit the owner of this build on the head?
Buying an +/-800 euro card and then using a stock Intel fan? :-D
seriously?


----------



## steveting99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyden*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Thank you for your answer, I will try this solution.
> However, I found on Tweaktown (https://www.tweaktown.com/articles/8373/msi-geforce-gtx-1080-ti-gaming-trio-unboxed/index3.html) that the MSI 1080ti Gaming X Trio could be put in the Corsair AIR 540. I am absolutely certain that this is the Corsair AIR 540 case (but it's not specified in the test)
> I leave the picture here if you want to have a look :
> 
> 
> As you can see, the card fits into the case and almost touches the fans in front (bottom right of the image)
> Do you agree with my analysis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


As previously advised, get out a tape measure and lay it against your current card to measure the extra length needed for the MSI 1080ti Gaming X Trio. This is the certain way to be sure.

If the tape measure appears tight (as indicated in the picture of the tweaktown article), and if one wants more space, there is the option to relocate the front fans from insides the case to the outside. That should provide you with sufficient space.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esenel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *heyden*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Thank you for your answer, I will try this solution.
> However, I found on Tweaktown (https://www.tweaktown.com/articles/8373/msi-geforce-gtx-1080-ti-gaming-trio-unboxed/index3.html) that the MSI 1080ti Gaming X Trio could be put in the Corsair AIR 540. I am absolutely certain that this is the Corsair AIR 540 case (but it's not specified in the test)
> I leave the picture here if you want to have a look :
> 
> 
> As you can see, the card fits into the case and almost touches the fans in front (bottom right of the image)
> Do you agree with my analysis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Can we hit the owner of this build on the head?
> Buying an +/-800 euro card and then using a stock Intel fan? :-D
> seriously?
Click to expand...

In the article:
Quote:


> I've got it installed in my current workstation rig, which is a Core i3-7350K/GIGABYTE GA-Gaming B8-based mid-range PC that I've been using for a week or so now.


So it sounds like just a temporary test setup. Just sayin'.


----------



## spinFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyden*
> 
> The graphics card is 325mm and the maximum size for graphics cards in this case is 320mm but I ask the question anyway


That is a big card, it looks like theres an extra 25 mm added to the card just by those heatpipes that stick out the end, wish they hadn't done that, this card would not fit in my AIR 540 with a 60mm deep 360 rad mounted on the inside of the front.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveting99*
> 
> If you've got a tape measure, lay out 325mm against your existing MSI GTX770 to see if the new MSI GTX 1080Ti Gaming X Trio graphics card will fit. If it's a tight squeeze, might have to relocate the front fans from inside the case to the outside.


listen to this man, get your tape measure out. best way to know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heyden*
> 
> However, I found on Tweaktown (https://www.tweaktown.com/articles/8373/msi-geforce-gtx-1080-ti-gaming-trio-unboxed/index3.html) that the MSI 1080ti Gaming X Trio could be put in the Corsair AIR 540. I am absolutely certain that this is the Corsair AIR 540 case (but it's not specified in the test)
> As you can see, the card fits into the case and almost touches the fans in front (bottom right of the image)
> Do you agree with my analysis?


analysis, lol. As long as you dont have deeper fans or sometihng like that should be fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esenel*
> 
> Can we hit the owner of this build on the head?
> Buying an +/-800 euro card and then using a stock Intel fan? :-D
> seriously?


yup, looks weird haha, mustve blown the budget on all the rgb gear.


----------



## heyden

I measured and actually the graphics card should fit in the case with less than a millimeter between the card and the front fans.
I used the method of steveting99, thx guys: p

PS: photo's coming soon


----------



## yjmebs




----------



## yjmebs

Scrapped the aio.


----------



## LostParticle

Hey, @Corsair Joseph, are you still active + supporting, on this site? I have PM-ed you a few days ago regarding an issue with my Air 540 chassis. Can you please respond?

Thank you.


----------



## LostParticle

Hey people, since @Corsair Joseph was "Last Online: on 10/23/17", does anyone know someone else representing Corsair on this thread, or even Forum?
Where are they?! They used to respond!


----------



## CptAsian

So a full five months after completing my build in my 540, I've taken some final pictures. Here you go.


----------



## steveting99

^CptAsian,

Great looking build for The Relic!

Is the build performing up to expectations? Didn't see a crossfire link for the Sapphire R9 cards so you these set up to separate monitors?

Hows the noise under normal and load operation?

I couldn't stand the spinning HDD racket and looked at ways to quite them down as much as possible. Can't make them silent, but at reduced the noise considerably.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveting99*
> 
> ^CptAsian,
> 
> Great looking build for The Relic!
> 
> Is the build performing up to expectations? Didn't see a crossfire link for the Sapphire R9 cards so you these set up to separate monitors?
> 
> Hows the noise under normal and load operation?
> 
> I couldn't stand the spinning HDD racket and looked at ways to quite them down as much as possible. Can't make them silent, but at reduced the noise considerably.


Thanks!

Yeah, it's better than I expected. The cards at full load (running [email protected]) are 53 on top and 46 on the bottom, if I remember correctly, and the whole rig really isn't loud at all. AMD did away with Crossfire bridges with the R9 200 series some years ago, so they are running in CF in my rig. As far as benchmarks are concerned, they're not far off or equal to a GTX 1080. And considering what I paid for them, I'm really happy with those.

My drives haven't been bothering me at all, so I'm not sure what to make of that. Part of it is probably that I wear headphones 90% of the time while I'm at my computer, so I really just don't care about noise all that much.


----------



## Wanderer1

Hey guys im a long time owner of an air 540 and i was wondering if you could help me find a good ROG design for an HDD cover that im going to make out of plexi glass. The idea is that there will be a rog design on top of the cover which will be see through (only the logo) while the rest of the cover is going to be black, and im going to use rgb lights under the cover in order for the light to go through the ROG logo of the cover. If you could show me some pics of other peoples ROG covers just do get an idea i would really appreciate it, thank you!


----------



## leoxtxt

Will the new H115i *PRO* fit on this case ? I'd like to install it on the top.


----------



## LostParticle

On December, 2017, this happened to me:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







A couple of days later I've contacted Customer Support.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Note: read from the bottom of each screenshot! Look at the dates.*







I'm done with Corsair.


----------



## nanotm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> On December, 2017, this happened to me:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of days later I've contacted Customer Support.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Note: read from the bottom of each screenshot! Look at the dates.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done with Corsair.


not to be troll or anything but can i ask why you dont just use the tray, a snapped locking arm doesn't matter unless your moving the case around constantly, and whilst i sympathise with your difficulty in locating a replacement part your purchase is outside the stated warrenty period so why would corsair send you a tray at t heir expense outside of that time period? you might think its just one little tray whats the harm, but if they do that for every case purchased (in the hundreds of thousands) they use plastic because its cheap and degrades naturally over time faster when subjected to frequent temperature changes it hardens becomes brittle and fractures.... call this planned failure (old tool less trays were made of metal leaf clips that took thousands of movements to break) to make you need to purchase the parts once there out of warranty... hell most people cut those tabs off because there frigging annoying


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanotm*
> 
> not to be troll or anything but can i ask why you dont just use the tray, a snapped locking arm doesn't matter unless your moving the case around constantly, and whilst i sympathise with your difficulty in locating a replacement part your purchase is outside the stated warrenty period so why would corsair send you a tray at t heir expense outside of that time period? you might think its just one little tray whats the harm, but if they do that for every case purchased (in the hundreds of thousands) they use plastic because its cheap and degrades naturally over time faster when subjected to frequent temperature changes it hardens becomes brittle and fractures.... call this planned failure (old tool less trays were made of metal leaf clips that took thousands of movements to break) to make you need to purchase the parts once there out of warranty... hell most people cut those tabs off because there frigging annoying


I am using the tray and no, I am not moving my chassis at all. The reason I've posted this incident here, with screenshots, is simple and... crucial to me: Corsair, in my mind, was THAT company which would take that extra mile! If you will search this thread, and the forum in general, you will see that all my posts applaud Corsair's Legendary customer service! And other people were saying the same about them. I do not believe this anymore. Not only they have not provided me a $2 item but they have also completely ignored me: they have not even sent me a link in a European big store to order it. I do not know what you or other people think... Personally, I find it foolish to lose a loyal customer for $2.

I should also add that, personally, I purchase a chassis in order to keep it for as long as possible! Even 10 years, yes, why not?! The Air 540 suits my needs perfectly and I take good care of it! If it is though that Corsair will not have available spare parts, that they will not provide them or sell them, themselves, to the customers, as a last resort, then...what kind of support is that? Surely, not that one we have all been praising...


----------



## steveting99

^LostParticle,

Perhaps it'll be better by asking an existing Air 540 owner who's modified their case to remove the two bottom trays and no longer needs them? By offering to pay for shipping, the Air 540 owner might just give those unneeded trays to you for free? Based on your frustration of getting the needed part from Corsair, it would be a nice gesture of goodwill from an existing Air 540 owner.

Think this would be a solution.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveting99*
> 
> ^LostParticle,
> 
> Perhaps it'll be better by asking an existing Air 540 owner who's modified their case to remove the two bottom trays and no longer needs them? By offering to pay for shipping, the Air 540 owner might just give those unneeded trays to you for free? Based on your frustration of getting the needed part from Corsair, it would be a nice gesture of goodwill from an existing Air 540 owner.
> 
> Think this would be a solution.


No, no... I am not a native English speaker but even like this, I am wondering, have I really been misunderstood that much?! I am not frustrated at all! I just wanted to point out that Corsair did not walk that extra mile in my case, and yes, I was expecting that from them. And for stating just my personal and subjective opinion, using facts = screenshots, I was called names, I was characterized as a 2-year old and as a child who is throwing his toys out of the pram!...

- When it comes to that tray? I have relatives living in the UK and I can, and I will, ask them to purchase 2 - 3 of these items and send them to me. No problem with this.

- When it comes to Corsair, and generally how the companies treat a customer after a product is out of warranty? I do not know the experience Trolling_Sigmund has, but I will tell you this, and it is up to you to believe me or not: I never had ANY issue (besides this one with Corsair), with any of the brands shown in my sig_rig! I am not saying that I have asked an out of warranty replacement from all of them but quite a few times I have contacted the Customer Support of the majority of them, for various reasons, and they have always responded / served me in a manner that left me content. I got replacement parts (out of warranty), as well.

Anyway, I will repeat this for the last time: I just posted what happened to me. The people who read can make their own conclusions.


----------



## yjmebs




----------



## Aow564sa

Hi all, I'm going to buy this case together with a H150i PRO.
I saw several photos and I saw that in the front part you can install a 360mm radiator, but in all the photos in / out of the tubes is always positioned at the bottom that is more spacious.
Can I install it without problems with the tubes facing the top with pull configuration?
At the top I'm not going to install a radiator.

Thanks


----------



## steveting99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> No, no... I am not a native English speaker but even like this, I am wondering, have I really been misunderstood that much?! I am not frustrated at all! I just wanted to point out that Corsair did not walk that extra mile in my case, and yes, I was expecting that from them. And for stating just my personal and subjective opinion, using facts = screenshots, I was called names, I was characterized as a 2-year old and as a child who is throwing his toys out of the pram!...
> 
> - When it comes to that tray? I have relatives living in the UK and I can, and I will, ask them to purchase 2 - 3 of these items and send them to me. No problem with this.
> 
> - When it comes to Corsair, and generally how the companies treat a customer after a product is out of warranty? I do not know the experience Trolling_Sigmund has, but I will tell you this, and it is up to you to believe me or not: I never had ANY issue (besides this one with Corsair), with any of the brands shown in my sig_rig! I am not saying that I have asked an out of warranty replacement from all of them but quite a few times I have contacted the Customer Support of the majority of them, for various reasons, and they have always responded / served me in a manner that left me content. I got replacement parts (out of warranty), as well.
> 
> Anyway, I will repeat this for the last time: I just posted what happened to me. The people who read can make their own conclusions.


Sorry for the misunderstanding then. Thought you were looking for a solution to your issue about a broken item in the Air 540? It's apparent that you're ranting about an out of warranty claim that no sane vendor will entertain. We get it - at least nanotm and myself.

Good luck in finding a PC manufacturer/vendor that's going to give you unlimited warranty claim. Based on the price paid, it is a foregone conclusion that the PC manufacturer/vendor won't be in business for very long. What sane individual would want to do business with a doomed PC manufacturer/vendor?

If Corsair ever go down the path of unlimited warranty, they wont be getting any further money from me.


----------



## steveting99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vash88*
> 
> Hi all, I'm going to buy this case together with a H150i PRO.
> I saw several photos and I saw that in the front part you can install a 360mm radiator, but in all the photos in / out of the tubes is always positioned at the bottom that is more spacious.
> Can I install it without problems with the tubes facing the top with pull configuration?
> At the top I'm not going to install a radiator.
> 
> Thanks


You can put a 360mm radiator at the front of the case. If the thickness of the radiator is large that affects the build, there is the option of placing the fans at the front of the case.

When placing the radiator at the front of the case, you'd want the tubes at the bottom of the radiator. This is due to the evaporation issue that comes with all liquid cooling solutions. Over time, the liquid in the closed loop will loose volume and with gravity working against it, there's going to be an air gap at the top of the radiator. By having the tubes at the bottom, the pump on the CPU socket will have constant supply of liquid.

If the tubes are on the top of the radiator, an air gap will form over time. It's not a question if, but when. With the tubes on top of the radiator, the pump will than draw in a mixture of air + water. This results in some noise being heard during pump operation and possible cavitation issues with the impeller. Some pump designs require sufficient liquid passing through the pump to cool it down. These can impact the pump over the long term and possible damage it.


----------



## rjeftw

I broke both of my hard drive cages... didn't really bother me too much to be honest. You can still pull them out just fine IMO.


----------



## Aow564sa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveting99*
> 
> You can put a 360mm radiator at the front of the case. If the thickness of the radiator is large that affects the build, there is the option of placing the fans at the front of the case.
> 
> When placing the radiator at the front of the case, you'd want the tubes at the bottom of the radiator. This is due to the evaporation issue that comes with all liquid cooling solutions. Over time, the liquid in the closed loop will loose volume and with gravity working against it, there's going to be an air gap at the top of the radiator. By having the tubes at the bottom, the pump on the CPU socket will have constant supply of liquid.
> 
> If the tubes are on the top of the radiator, an air gap will form over time. It's not a question if, but when. With the tubes on top of the radiator, the pump will than draw in a mixture of air + water. This results in some noise being heard during pump operation and possible cavitation issues with the impeller. Some pump designs require sufficient liquid passing through the pump to cool it down. These can impact the pump over the long term and possible damage it.


I thank you for the answer.
The thickness of the radiator is only 27mm, seeing some online reviews, I will be able to put radiator + fans inside the case.
Regarding the position of the tubes, I will be forced to place them on top radiator. (short tubes)
This AIO is sealed and I will not be able to top up the liquid, having a warranty of 5 years in case of problems I will ask for an RMA.
My only doubt is if there is enough space at the top to house the radiator, i took a couple of measures from a friend's case should enter or missing 1-2 mm.


----------



## steveting99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vash88*
> 
> I thank you for the answer.
> The thickness of the radiator is only 27mm, seeing some online reviews, I will be able to put radiator + fans inside the case.
> Regarding the position of the tubes, I will be forced to place them on top radiator. (short tubes)
> This AIO is sealed and I will not be able to top up the liquid, having a warranty of 5 years in case of problems I will ask for an RMA.
> My only doubt is if there is enough space at the top to house the radiator, i took a couple of measures from a friend's case should enter or missing 1-2 mm.


Since the AIO is only for the CPU cooling, have you considered the 280mm version that will fit either on top or at the front of the Air 540? This will give you more options. The H115i Pro has sufficient radiator surface area to cool either Intel/AMD CPUs, provides the same functionality as the H150i Pro and is of lower cost. There are no space issues with the H115i Pro in the Air 540.

[Edit: Ideally you should be mounting the H115i Pro on the top, allowing the front as intake ventilation to supply cool air to the GPU card, which is going to generate more heat than the CPU. By top mounting the H115i Pro, you wont run the risk of air getting into the pump and thus preserve the life of the AIO.]

If you're set on having a 360mm radiator (not sure why?), when purchasing either the Air 540 with the H150i PRO from your favorite store (either online or offline), check their return policy and let them know you're going to be trying to put the two together. It's going to be a tight fit and there might be a possibility of a return.


----------



## LostParticle

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Kingopersia

Here's my rig. I call it Neocom and I use it for gaming and web browsing. I'm thinking of looking into either adding an AIO or a custom water cooling loop to my GPU in the future (thoughts?). Right now I'm working on getting all my fans to be Corsair ML140s and an ML120 in the back for the CPU rad. I also want to get the Corsair Vengeance RGB RAM and then probably a new Micro-ATX motherboard and CPU but I'm not sure which CPU yet. My main theme is green but I switch colors sometimes. I use to have the Corsair 800D but that thing was unnecessarily big for me so I switched to this little one and I love it!

Let me know if you have any questions. Pictures are below.









Recent cable-job after getting the Corsair Commander Pro. This took me about 4-5 hours between 2 days to do including having to send the 1st pair of ML140s I got back because 1 of them didn't work.



And the nice J!nx logo decal to finish it


This is a previous setup


I use to have Haunter on the side, but not anymore


----------



## Asheron

Hey guys,

I'm rebuilding my current system and would like to keep using the 540 as it's my absolute favorite case.

My question is in regard to liquid coolers, as I have zero experience. I'm going to be using an ASUS ROG Zenith board with a 1950x threadripper, and so I want to get an Enermax Liqtech. I'd like the 360 as it can operate with a bit less fan noise, but there is also a 240 and 280 available.

Will I be able to fit/use the 360 in my case? Or would it be better to top mount the 240/280? I am only adding this for the CPU, my GPU is staying air.

Thanks!


----------



## Asheron

Hey guys,

I'm rebuilding my system and would like to keep using my 540, as it's my favourite case by far.

I'm going to use an ASUS ROG Zenith and 1950x threadripper, and to cool it I'd like to use an Enermax Liqtech. I'd prefer to use the 360 as I could run the fans slower for less noise, but I'm not sure if it will work properly in the 540? If not will the 240 or 280 work?

Thanks ahead of time, I'm really hoping everything will fit and I can keep using this case!


----------



## buzbox

Been years since I've been on here but here's my updated build (except the gpu). Decided to keep the Air 540. I am thinking of going to the 740 but I still really like this case. The old Z97 Gaming 7 motherboard was good but is quite old now. I normally update my system every 4 years. So the new system consists of Gigabyte X299 Aorus Ultra Gaming, Intel I7 7800X, 16bg Corsair Vengeance DDR4 2666Mhz, Samsung 960 EVO NVMe M.2 500GB SSD. Will be adding a few more ssd's soon. I would like to get a new graphics card and i'm leaning towards the Aorus Geforce GTX 1070 but they are pretty much sold out everywhere due to cryptocurrency mining. The prices are way too high also. That is why I have no choice to stick to the G1 Gaming GTX970 for now. It's still a great card. If the prices and availability of the new cards don't get better I am thinking of getting another GTX970 and running SLI. Anyway here's a pic of the new system.


----------



## wader

Hi Folks,
After reading a number of pages in this topic, I'm wondering if moving to an Air 540 with 4x Corsair AF140L fans (front, top, rear) will be OK for a 3xGPU setup, or if I'll need something more or different (e.g., like liquid-cooling).

I only recently obtained the two extra GPUs, which will be used once in awhile to help with amateur 3D renders - so, no SLI setup. Games are played on a single GPU.

This case was used and gutted, so I picked it up for almost nothing when the thought of adding more GPUs to my old Antec mid-tower seemed too risky. I'm actually running with 2xGPU in the old case using only Corsair SP120 fans.

( Not sure if it helps, but this is the general parts list: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/MfHjjc )

Thoughts on fan setup or need to move up to liquid, maybe? Even with just fans, I'm trying to work out how the flow should move, too.

- wader


----------



## wader

wader said:


> Hi Folks,
> After reading a number of pages in this topic, I'm wondering if moving to an Air 540 with 4x Corsair AF140L fans (front, top, rear) will be OK for a 3xGPU setup, or if I'll need something more or different (e.g., like liquid-cooling).
> 
> I only recently obtained the two extra GPUs, which will be used once in awhile to help with amateur 3D renders - so, no SLI setup. Games are played on a single GPU.
> 
> . . .
> 
> Thoughts on fan setup or need to move up to liquid, maybe? Even with just fans, I'm trying to work out how the flow should move, too.


(Sorry, I can't find a way to edit my original post)

I kind of like the advice here: http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-2546964/corsair-540-air-fan-placement-advice.html#15344884

So, will try 2 x AF140L as front intakes and an AF140L on top + rear as exhausts, with relative RPM settings allowing for some positive pressure. Then, if things aren't cool enough . . . read more of this topic


----------



## Abula

Finally finished the Twin i7 8700K builds, really a nice case to build on, amazing space on the back to fit tons of cables, my favorite case atm.


----------



## steveting99

wader said:


> (Sorry, I can't find a way to edit my original post)
> 
> I kind of like the advice here: http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-2546964/corsair-540-air-fan-placement-advice.html#15344884
> 
> So, will try 2 x AF140L as front intakes and an AF140L on top + rear as exhausts, with relative RPM settings allowing for some positive pressure. Then, if things aren't cool enough . . . read more of this topic


Hi wader,

You've got a number of options - depending on how you'd like to set things up. Your current fan set up is this?

(a) 2 x 140mm at the top;
(b) 1 x 140mm at the rear;
(c) 2 x 140mm at the front.

It's possible to 'reverse' the air flow to obtain positive pressure inside the case. To do this have the top and rear fans supplying air into the case and the front extracting air out. This way there are 3x140mm fans supplying fresh air into the case and 2x140mm fans extracting the heated air. Might want to also consider removing the PCIE slots at the rear of the case to allow some of the heated air to escape.

You can then remove the dust filter at the front for the above configuration - it will reduce the restriction and thus improve some air flow out of the case. The issue is getting dust filters for the top and rear. Depending on the type of filters used, there will be some restrictions so it will affect airflow. Demcifilter provides filters for the Air 540 case. They're a bit expensive when factoring in the shipping costs.


----------



## bfeeny

*How do you all mount an Icy Dock?*

New 540 owner here.

I ordered the Icy Dock MB973SB-1B to put my 3 RAID drives in:
https://www.icydock.com/goods.php?id=157

How is this suppose to go into the 540? The drive cage has a separator in it, that is too deep to go into the groove of the Icy Dock. Without a drive cage, I see no way to secure the Icy Dock to the case. Alot of the 540 builds I see have this dock in them, so I know there must be a way. Perhaps people are bending the separator or somehow grinding it down or similar?

Brian


----------



## bfeeny

*Is this Fan setup ok?*

I am using the 2 stock 140mm fans in the front (intake), Corsair H60 in rear (exhaust), and a 140mm up top/rear (intake).
In the box is 2 1080Ti video cards with blowers......at some point I may goto 4 1080Ti's. 

Is this fan setup ok, or is it too much positive pressure? I have 3x140mm intake and just the 120mm exhaust (plus the 1080Ti blowers).


----------



## bfeeny

*Any internal speaker recommendations?*

My motherboard (X99-E WS) did not come with an internal speaker. Is there any internal speaker that works well and recommended location that it can be mounted? I use my box mostly as a Deep Learning box, and just like a speaker to here the BIOS post and any alarms that may make use of it.


----------



## bfeeny

*Rubber grommet/gasket for bottom cable passthrough*

The 540 seems to have no rubber grommet/gasket for the horizontal hole at the bottom of the case divider. The 740 however looks like it has one. Anyone know why the 740 has this but the 540 does not, it would seem they should include it with both cases. Is there a place you can buy one?


----------



## bfeeny

*Rear PCI Support Bracket*

I built my 540 off of the spec for the NVidia Devbox. In the NVidia Devbox they fabricated a Rear PCI support bracket, so that the cards all stay nice and straight and don't sag, so that airflow can be optimized for cooling. Does anyone know if anyone makes these for purchase? Anyone know of a fabricator who could make it?

Attached is the page out of the NVidia Devbox Design Guide which shows the bracket


----------



## Simmons572

I understand your justification for the multiple posts, but please try not to multi-post too much  
Just combine the info into on post please. 



bfeeny said:


> New 540 owner here.
> 
> I ordered the Icy Dock MB973SB-1B to put my 3 RAID drives in:
> https://www.icydock.com/goods.php?id=157
> 
> How is this suppose to go into the 540? The drive cage has a separator in it, that is too deep to go into the groove of the Icy Dock. Without a drive cage, I see no way to secure the Icy Dock to the case. Alot of the 540 builds I see have this dock in them, so I know there must be a way. Perhaps people are bending the separator or somehow grinding it down or similar?
> 
> Brian


You will need to modify the hard drive cage. If that separator is too long, then you will either need to bend it out of the way, or cut it out.



bfeeny said:


> I am using the 2 stock 140mm fans in the front (intake), Corsair H60 in rear (exhaust), and a 140mm up top/rear (intake).
> In the box is 2 1080Ti video cards with blowers......at some point I may goto 4 1080Ti's.
> 
> Is this fan setup ok, or is it too much positive pressure? I have 3x140mm intake and just the 120mm exhaust (plus the 1080Ti blowers).


The case will only support 3x120 in the front, unless you plan on doing extensive modification. For maximum airflow, I recommend 3x120 in the front, and 1x140 in the back.



bfeeny said:


> My motherboard (X99-E WS) did not come with an internal speaker. Is there any internal speaker that works well and recommended location that it can be mounted? I use my box mostly as a Deep Learning box, and just like a speaker to here the BIOS post and any alarms that may make use of it.


If you are located in the US, something like this is what you are looking for: https://www.amazon.com/PC-Internal-Mini-Onboard-Speaker/dp/B002W4M0DW



bfeeny said:


> The 540 seems to have no rubber grommet/gasket for the horizontal hole at the bottom of the case divider. The 740 however looks like it has one. Anyone know why the 740 has this but the 540 does not, it would seem they should include it with both cases. Is there a place you can buy one?


The Air 740 was released in 2016, whereas the 540 was released in 2013. I thought the 540 did have that grommit, but after looking at some pictures, I stand corrected.

Corsair sells replacement grommits for the 740 on their site: http://www.corsair.com/en-us/carbide-air-740-rubber-grommet-kit 

I cannot guarantee that the PSU hole on the 740 is the same on the 540, however.


----------



## alecc59

Hey guys !

New setup, first hard tubing !

Hope you like it =)


----------



## Somasonic

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## alecc59

thanks dude =)


----------



## rafaeltrin

Hello everyone,

I was wondering... will the new Corsair H150 PRO fit the Air 540?


----------



## Esenel

*Extension for Carbide Air 540*

Hi everyone,

I built a litte extension for the Air 540 to fit more radiators 
Works great.


----------



## ViTosS

Guys, I'm thinking of doing a custom WC just for the CPU atm and later for GPU, I thought of using a 360mm radiator in front, but I'm completely without sense of how to install things in the Air 540, where would be the pump and reservoir, also the fittings to use and where to use each one, if is 45º, 90º, etc. If someone who did a custom loop in Air 540 could help me I would be glad!


----------



## V3n0m15

So are 740 pictures and posts cool in this thread?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CptAsian

V3n0m15 said:


> So are 740 pictures and posts cool in this thread?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I think so. We've had a few posted in the past, and there isn't a dedicated Air 740 thread.


----------



## V3n0m15

A quick snapshot of my build. Ill send more pictures later









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Esenel

V3n0m15 said:


> A quick snapshot of my build. Ill send more pictures later
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Very nice build!


----------



## Aenra

Need some help if anyone's willing:

Air 740
264mm GPU
76mm rad+fans in the front
(340mm total, case specifies 330 max, but for GPU; don't know if that's a number counting the stock fans in the front, or a number of total max, proper, like no fans, nothing in the front)

Yay or nay?

*Asked in the Corsair forums too, as this is a bit of a rush thing.. assuming i get any reply, i'll make sure to post it here.


----------



## skullen

How it looked a while ago.










How it looks now with a few more bits to do 










Thanks for looking


----------



## Bill Owen

Great work as always, skullen!


----------



## skullen

Thank you Bill,its much appreciated


----------



## knives88

Currently with my configuration I have a negative pressure inside the case (3 fans input 120mm AIO, n.2 + 1 fans output 140mm + 120mm), according to you the kit antidust"Demcifilter" can be useful?


----------



## CptAsian

knives88 said:


> Currently with my configuration I have a negative pressure inside the case (3 fans input 120mm AIO, n.2 + 1 fans output 140mm + 120mm), according to you the kit antidust"Demcifilter" can be useful?


If you are concerned about dust, then I can recommend the Demciflex dust filters. They're a bit expensive, but I've purchased a kit for another case in the past, and they are very high quality, and the magnets that attach them are nice.

EDIT: Wait, I just reread your post. Are you saying that you have 3 120 mm intake fans and 1 140 mm exhaust and 1 120 mm exhaust? I don't think that would be negative pressure, unless I misunderstand what you are saying.


----------



## knives88

CptAsian said:


> If you are concerned about dust, then I can recommend the Demciflex dust filters. They're a bit expensive, but I've purchased a kit for another case in the past, and they are very high quality, and the magnets that attach them are nice.
> 
> EDIT: Wait, I just reread your post. Are you saying that you have 3 120 mm intake fans and 1 140 mm exhaust and 1 120 mm exhaust? I don't think that would be negative pressure, unless I misunderstand what you are saying.


Ok thanks.
n.3 120mm intake + n.2 140mm exhaust + n.1 120mm exhaust


----------



## CptAsian

knives88 said:


> Ok thanks.
> n.3 120mm intake + n.2 140mm exhaust + n.1 120mm exhaust


Oh, you have two 140 mm exhaust fans? In your first post I think you said you had just one. If you have three 120 mm intakes, two 140 mm exhaust, and one 120 mm exhaust, then you do have negative pressure for sure.


----------



## Somasonic

knives88 said:


> Ok thanks.
> n.3 120mm intake + n.2 140mm exhaust + n.1 120mm exhaust


If any of those exhaust fans are on the top or bottom then switch them to intakes. Don't be worried about too much intake with the Air 540, it has plenty of places for the pressure to escape. 

Cheers.


----------



## ViTosS

Tight fit for the 360mm rad, I can't push n' pull and the tubes doesn't make room for another fan in the top.


----------



## Rylen

LG 4K OLED
Dynaudio Excite LCR Speakers x3
Aperion Surround Speakers x2
Polk VT60 Ceiling Speakers x4
Yamaha RX-A3070
Ultimax UM-18 Subwoofer + 2400W Amp 

Ryzen 2700X CPU
NZXT X72 CPU Cooler (Push/Pull)
EVGA GTX 1080 FTW2
Asrock X470 AC/SLI 
Corsair Air 540 Case
Corsair MP500 M.2 SSD 480GB
Kingston A1000 M.2 SSD 960GB
Team Dark Pro DDR4 3200 14CL
Corsair HX750w PSU


----------



## CptAsian

Rylen said:


> LG 4K OLED
> Dynaudio Excite LCR Speakers x3
> Aperion Surround Speakers x2
> Polk VT60 Ceiling Speakers x4
> Yamaha RX-A3070
> Ultimax UM-18 Subwoofer + 2400W Amp
> 
> Ryzen 2700X CPU
> NZXT X72 CPU Cooler (Push/Pull)
> EVGA GTX 1080 FTW2
> Asrock X470 AC/SLI
> Corsair Air 540 Case
> Corsair MP500 M.2 SSD 480GB
> Kingston A1000 M.2 SSD 960GB
> Team Dark Pro DDR4 3200 14CL
> Corsair HX750w PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Looks great, and I find the way the case fits in your cabinet to be oddly satisfying. However, why aren't you running the side panel, and how are temps when the cabinet door is closed?


----------



## Rylen

CptAsian said:


> Looks great, and I find the way the case fits in your cabinet to be oddly satisfying. However, why aren't you running the side panel, and how are temps when the cabinet door is closed?


I guess I just figured temps would be better without the top lol.

Maybe I should do some testing and see the difference.

With cabinet door closed and no panel on top of case I’m getting 62 CPU and 70 GPU during BF1

I think BF1 is notorious for CPU temps right?


----------



## Semitangible

Rylen said:


> I guess I just figured temps would be better without the top lol.
> 
> Maybe I should do some testing and see the difference.
> 
> With cabinet door closed and no panel on top of case I’m getting 62 CPU and 70 GPU during BF1
> 
> I think BF1 is notorious for CPU temps right?


Not with a Ryzen on an AIO, no. A non-delidded Intel, yeah. Your temps are within reason, as in you're not thermal throttling, but you're probably not getting enough fresh airflow into the cubby that the PC is in.

If you feel inventive, I would cut a slot into the bottom of your entertainment center in that cubby, such that it's behind the door but right in front of the intake fans, so you're pulling fresh air from the floor. Obviously you want to put a dust filter there, too. The exhaust from the radiator, GPU, power supply, and the other components is probably looping back to the intake fans, soaking the CPU and GPU. There's nowhere else for air to come from to feed the fans on the AIO.

Also, with no door on the...well, top of the PC...there's nothing to keep the air moving across the other components on the motherboard, like the VRM's. Air is free to bypass the passive cooling on the mobo.

My two cents.


----------



## Rylen

Semitangible said:


> Not with a Ryzen on an AIO, no. A non-delidded Intel, yeah. Your temps are within reason, as in you're not thermal throttling, but you're probably not getting enough fresh airflow into the cubby that the PC is in.
> 
> If you feel inventive, I would cut a slot into the bottom of your entertainment center in that cubby, such that it's behind the door but right in front of the intake fans, so you're pulling fresh air from the floor. Obviously you want to put a dust filter there, too. The exhaust from the radiator, GPU, power supply, and the other components is probably looping back to the intake fans, soaking the CPU and GPU. There's nowhere else for air to come from to feed the fans on the AIO.
> 
> Also, with no door on the...well, top of the PC...there's nothing to keep the air moving across the other components on the motherboard, like the VRM's. Air is free to bypass the passive cooling on the mobo.
> 
> My two cents.


Pushed the case back and put on the “top” cover.

Pushing the case back further did two things, it opened up 2 slots in the cabinet for the intake fans to get fresh air from from.

And also the 140mm exhaust fan now vents to open air

New temps. 52 CPU 62 GPU. 

1 hour of BF1


----------



## Semitangible

Rylen said:


> Pushed the case back and put on the “top” cover.
> 
> Pushing the case back further did two things, it opened up 2 slots in the cabinet for the intake fans to get fresh air from from.
> 
> And also the 140mm exhaust fan now vents to open air
> 
> New temps. 52 CPU 62 GPU.
> 
> 1 hour of BF4.


Awesome, that 10C difference puts things in a MUCH better place, about where I'd expect to see it. The longevity of your parts will thank you.


----------



## CptAsian

Rylen said:


> Pushed the case back and put on the “top” cover.
> 
> Pushing the case back further did two things, it opened up 2 slots in the cabinet for the intake fans to get fresh air from from.
> 
> And also the 140mm exhaust fan now vents to open air
> 
> New temps. 52 CPU 62 GPU.
> 
> 1 hour of BF4
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Very nice. I expected a bit of improvement, but not a whole 10 degrees C.


----------



## txenakis

Can an owner of this case let me know how many 3.5" hard drives can fit using aftermarket hard drive cages? I tried to find this info on the thread but it wasnt completely clear.

Thanks!


----------



## CptAsian

txenakis said:


> Can an owner of this case let me know how many 3.5" hard drives can fit using aftermarket hard drive cages? I tried to find this info on the thread but it wasnt completely clear.
> 
> Thanks!


To my understanding, the XB Evo can hold a maximum of 4 3.5" drives and 2 5.25" devices simultaneously. If by aftermarket HDD cages, you mean something like a double 5.25" to 3 3.5" conversion, then you should be able to fit 7. (I own an original, non-Evo XB which has slightly different drive cage layouts/options, but I'm fairly familiar with the Evo updates.)


----------



## txenakis

CptAsian said:


> To my understanding, the XB Evo can hold a maximum of 4 3.5" drives and 2 5.25" devices simultaneously. If by aftermarket HDD cages, you mean something like a double 5.25" to 3 3.5" conversion, then you should be able to fit 7. (I own an original, non-Evo XB which has slightly different drive cage layouts/options, but I'm fairly familiar with the Evo updates.)


thanks!


----------



## CptAsian

txenakis said:


> thanks!


Wait, no, I'm seriously dumb. I thought this was the Cooler Master HAF XB club, sorry. The Air 540 holds two 3.5" drives on the floor of the case, and then another three if you use the 5.25" bays.


----------



## txenakis

CptAsian said:


> Wait, no, I'm seriously dumb. I thought this was the Cooler Master HAF XB club, sorry. The Air 540 holds two 3.5" drives on the floor of the case, and then another three if you use the 5.25" bays.


got it thanks


----------



## buzbox

Well here is my update rig. Graphics card is old but still holds up well with latest games so I don't see the need to upgrade it just yet.

Intel Core i7 7800x
Gigabyte X299 Aorus Ultra Gaming mobo
Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 980ti 6gb
Corsair H115i liquid cooler with 140mm RGB ML fans
Corsair 32gb Vengeance Pro ram 2333mhz
Corsair ML120 RGB fans x4
Samsung 960 EVO NVMe M.2 500GB SSD 
Seagate SSHD 1gb HDD
CableMod ModMesh C-Series AXi, HXi & RM Cable Kit Carbon 
CableMod Vertical PCI-e bracket kit

The vertical pci-e bracket for the graphics card was a little bit of a pain to get installed due to the lenght of the Gigabyte GTX 980 ti. I am assuming normally the bracket is installed first then the graphics card. I had to assemble the bracket and the graphics card outside of the case then install it. There is less than 1mm of gap between the card and front fan. Haven't seen any large changes in temps either way but one strange thing is the temps rise slower when testing with Valley Benchmark with Ultra settings. My idle temps are around 28 degrees celcius. Under load in Valley Benchmark, ultra setttings after 10 mins I am getting around 66 degrees celcius. This is with room temp at 23 degrees celcius.


----------



## pirate d

Hi everyone

just thought i would say a quick hello and upload a couple of images on my build.

i bought the case last week and have moved from a tempered glass case to this and must say the cooling is un real in how much cooler everything is running.

we run a small but growing group on facebook showboating setups and gaming rooms.

so if any of you fancy joining then please do you will be more than welcome

https://www.facebook.com/groups/gamingroomsetuplayout/


----------



## Keaweone

While googling for a solution I ran across this thread. I did find an index of all of you who posted with links to your pics, but.. there are 1260 pages in this thread and of the first few links I tried, 1/2 were dead. :\ So I thought I would just ask if there's a way to mount your HDDs in the rear of the case. I have 2 that I'd really like to keep, but due to other mods I need to either move them from the hot swap planes in front or scrap the mods. I did see a couple of posters who simply remarked "if you are creative you could figure it out". Well, I'm not very creative lol, so I'm asking for others' experience.


Edit to add: https://www.icydock.com/goods.php?id=169 Guess I didn't google long enough. Posting for others' benefit.


----------



## bfeeny

*Fan advice please*

See the attached picture of my current air flow:

Summary of system:

Intel 6850k
ASUS X99-E WS motherboard
EVGA 1600 P2
Samsung 860 EVO 500GB SSD
4 x 32GB DDR4
FOUR NVIDIA 1080Ti GPU's

I have 2 140mm fans intaking at the front. 1 140mm fan exhausting at the top, and 1 120mm fan exhausting at the rear with an H60 radiator before it.

That's four fans. I have each of them plugged into one of the 4 Chassis fan connectors. The H60 radiator is plugged into the CPU fan connector (the associated fan is plugged into one of the chassis fan connectors). So I have a CPU_OPT fan connector left. Can I use this for another chassis fan? I was thinking of putting another 140mm exhaust fan at the top of the system.

Any ideas for lowering temp, perhaps a better way I could arrange things? Obviously most of the heat is the video cards. 

I wish there was an easy way to seal off the bottom, its like a gapping hole and I feel that makes the case lose pressure.


----------



## Simmons572

bfeeny said:


> See the attached picture of my current air flow:
> 
> Summary of system:
> 
> Intel 6850k
> ASUS X99-E WS motherboard
> EVGA 1600 P2
> Samsung 860 EVO 500GB SSD
> 4 x 32GB DDR4
> FOUR NVIDIA 1080Ti GPU's
> 
> I have 2 140mm fans intaking at the front. 1 140mm fan exhausting at the top, and 1 120mm fan exhausting at the rear with an H60 radiator before it.
> 
> That's four fans. I have each of them plugged into one of the 4 Chassis fan connectors. The H60 radiator is plugged into the CPU fan connector (the associated fan is plugged into one of the chassis fan connectors). So I have a CPU_OPT fan connector left. Can I use this for another chassis fan? I was thinking of putting another 140mm exhaust fan at the top of the system.
> 
> Any ideas for lowering temp, perhaps a better way I could arrange things? Obviously most of the heat is the video cards.
> 
> I wish there was an easy way to seal off the bottom, its like a gapping hole and I feel that makes the case lose pressure.


One the simplest upgrades you could do would be to replace the x2 140mm fans in the front with x3 120mm fans. 

In regards to the bottom of the case, I ghetto mounted a strip of old t-shirt using some magnets to seal off the bottom. It worked really well for the many years I used that case.


----------



## scgt1

bfeeny said:


> See the attached picture of my current air flow:
> 
> Summary of system:
> 
> Intel 6850k
> ASUS X99-E WS motherboard
> EVGA 1600 P2
> Samsung 860 EVO 500GB SSD
> 4 x 32GB DDR4
> FOUR NVIDIA 1080Ti GPU's
> 
> I have 2 140mm fans intaking at the front. 1 140mm fan exhausting at the top, and 1 120mm fan exhausting at the rear with an H60 radiator before it.
> 
> That's four fans. I have each of them plugged into one of the 4 Chassis fan connectors. The H60 radiator is plugged into the CPU fan connector (the associated fan is plugged into one of the chassis fan connectors). So I have a CPU_OPT fan connector left. Can I use this for another chassis fan? I was thinking of putting another 140mm exhaust fan at the top of the system.
> 
> Any ideas for lowering temp, perhaps a better way I could arrange things? Obviously most of the heat is the video cards.
> 
> I wish there was an easy way to seal off the bottom, its like a gapping hole and I feel that makes the case lose pressure.





Simmons572 said:


> One the simplest upgrades you could do would be to replace the x2 140mm fans in the front with x3 120mm fans.
> 
> In regards to the bottom of the case, I ghetto mounted a strip of old t-shirt using some magnets to seal off the bottom. It worked really well for the many years I used that case.


If your not down for a ghetto mod there is always this
http://www.performance-pcs.com/demc...custom-bottom-filter-for-corsair-air-540.html

I'm using the whole set for the 540 and was using the set for the 240 before I swapped it to the 280X. I really wish Corsair would ditch their excuse of a filter which is nothing more then a mesh sheet with smaller holes then case fan holes. Ultimately the only thing they really stop is hair. The hair then will stop dust if you collect enough hair. Otherwise they are useless and dust will go right into the holes. They should really switch over to much finer material like DEMCiflex uses which are also washable.


----------



## Calibos

*Hello Boys! I'm Baaack !!*






I've probably updated the PC since I last posted in this thread but I've definitely updated the desk. So heres a few pics of the desk upon which my pair of Corsair Air 540's reside.

In the album I've included spec lists etc and a description of what you are looking at

Imgur Album Link with lots more photo's


----------



## Calibos

..


----------



## aepseidhe

*bottom fabs*

Hi Calibos,


Calibos said:


> ...


I have question about the bottom fans .. how have you mounted them? Have you cut the 3.5 HDD mounting or put the fans over it ? both looks like 120mm fans ... I would like to add corsair ml120 fans there 

Thanks for the answer, and ... great build you have there!


----------



## Pepillo

A quick question, does a 140 mm radiator fit in the back of the Air 540?

The space seems to me very fair although mount a fan of 140 mm series I do not see it clear.

Thanks


----------



## CptAsian

Pepillo said:


> A quick question, does a 140 mm radiator fit in the back of the Air 540?
> 
> The space seems to me very fair although mount a fan of 140 mm series I do not see it clear.
> 
> Thanks



Yeah, you shouldn't have a problem mounting even a 140 mm push-pull setup on the rear of the case. I think the only thing that could conflict with that would be another radiator hanging down from the top.


----------



## Pepillo

CptAsian said:


> Yeah, you shouldn't have a problem mounting even a 140 mm push-pull setup on the rear of the case. I think the only thing that could conflict with that would be another radiator hanging down from the top.


Fine, thanks


----------



## dante`afk

What radiator thickness would fit including fans in the front and the top without both interfering/touching with each other?

And would I benefit from adding these radiators internally if I have already a mora3 420 with 4x200mm noctua af20 fans?


----------



## CptAsian

dante`afk said:


> What radiator thickness would fit including fans in the front and the top without both interfering/touching with each other?
> 
> And would I benefit from adding these radiators internally if I have already a mora3 420 with 4x200mm noctua af20 fans?



I have an NZXT Kraken X52 in push/pull mounted to the top of my Air 540. With the end that has tubing coming out of it (which extends out only a few mm more than the other end) towards the front of the case, there is enough space to mount one fan and _maybe_ a 25 mm radiator on the front of the case. If you're using standalone radiators, you may be able to fit a fan+radiator in the front and fan+radiator+fan on the top if you run the tubing on the back end of the top radiator. However, the rear 140 mm fan might be a tight squeeze. Hopefully that makes sense.


I found an image that @Gleniu made along with his watercooled Air 540 build, one of (if not the) first watercooled 540. This is probably more informative than my descriptions.


----------



## dante`afk

Spoiler






CptAsian said:


> I have an NZXT Kraken X52 in push/pull mounted to the top of my Air 540. With the end that has tubing coming out of it (which extends out only a few mm more than the other end) towards the front of the case, there is enough space to mount one fan and _maybe_ a 25 mm radiator on the front of the case. If you're using standalone radiators, you may be able to fit a fan+radiator in the front and fan+radiator+fan on the top if you run the tubing on the back end of the top radiator. However, the rear 140 mm fan might be a tight squeeze. Hopefully that makes sense.
> 
> 
> I found an image that @Gleniu made along with his watercooled Air 540 build, one of (if not the) first watercooled 540. This is probably more informative than my descriptions.






big thanks dude!!!

as I'm new to WC, are res/pump combos like EK or aquacomputer aqualis good/silent/low vibration? or should I rather put the pump on a shoggy sandwich and the res on its own somewhere else?
How do you fill your res if you put it at the back compartment above the PSU, there is no space? Do you fill it externally and then mount it?


----------



## CptAsian

dante`afk said:


> big thanks dude!!!
> 
> as I'm new to WC, are res/pump combos like EK or aquacomputer aqualis good/silent/low vibration? or should I rather put the pump on a shoggy sandwich and the res on its own somewhere else?
> How do you fill your res if you put it at the back compartment above the PSU, there is no space? Do you fill it externally and then mount it?



I have no experience with custom watercooling loops, so I can't really answer any of those questions, sorry.


----------



## BigCatRoach

dante`afk said:


> big thanks dude!!!
> 
> as I'm new to WC, are res/pump combos like EK or aquacomputer aqualis good/silent/low vibration? or should I rather put the pump on a shoggy sandwich and the res on its own somewhere else?
> How do you fill your res if you put it at the back compartment above the PSU, there is no space? Do you fill it externally and then mount it?


Here is how I fill the back of mine got the idea from frozencpu's air540 that they used to sell. Also going back to your last question I have a PE 240 on top push pull and PE 360 push with fans outside of the case. No modding to make them fit. I have since removed the push on the top rad cause I felt like it wasn't all that necessary. 

Here is my build log it might help if you want to do a pass though like mine to fill. 
https://www.overclock.net/forum/61-water-cooling/1584225-purple-rain-build-log.html


----------



## Robert Nadar

NTEAM said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Where did you get that side panel? I must know!
> 
> 
> drill and put button inside


but tempered glass will break if we drill right? Did you use acrylic glass?


----------



## Robert Nadar

NTEAM said:


> update my 540





NTEAM said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Where did you get that side panel? I must know!
> 
> 
> drill and put button inside


but tempered glass will break if we drill right? Did you use acrylic glass?


----------



## Sir Beregond

Must be the fittings I am using. I couldn't get a 360 rad to fit up front without probably cutting out that hard drive bay.

Nice builds all.


----------



## aepseidhe

Hi, 
could anyone help me with the clarification ... what is the CPU cooler clearance? Based on spec it's 170mm but it looks like it's more than 185mm. I am doing something wrong with the measurements? 

Thanks,
aepseidhe


----------



## mfdoom7

has anyone added radiator space more than 280mm + 360mm ? like remoce hdd slots and add radiator ?


----------



## scgt1

Well the time has come for me to move on from my custom red, white, and black Powder coated and painted 540. It's time for a change though. Off to Fleabay she goes. It's been great guys.


----------



## v1ral

Hello,
I am trying to get some replacement motherboard mounting screws, does anyone know the size? Is it 6-32 x 1/4in? or is it M3.5 x 6mm?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## saunupe1911

How did you mount the fans on the bottom. Double sided tape?


----------



## saunupe1911

How did you mount the fans on the bottom by the 5 inch hard drive cages? Did you use double sided tape?


----------



## saunupe1911

yjmebs said:


> 


How did you mount the fans on the bottom by the 5 inch hard drive cages? Did you use double sided tape?


----------



## Pepillo




----------



## maynard14

Corsair 540 still kicking

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=336878&thumb=1


----------



## brendiboy

Hello good people. I want to make a midplate for my Air 540. But i was curious, does someone has a dwg file or any other cad file for the bottom sizing?


----------



## tidon

hello. anyone know a good wall mount that fits this case?


----------



## chrisjames61

tidon said:


> hello. anyone know a good wall mount that fits this case?


Wall mount?


----------



## tidon

chrisjames61 said:


> Wall mount?


yes, a stand to set it on the wall

like this one but with bigger base to fit this case


----------



## pirate d

pirate d said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> just thought i would say a quick hello and upload a couple of images on my build.
> 
> i bought the case last week and have moved from a tempered glass case to this and must say the cooling is un real in how much cooler everything is running.
> 
> we run a small but growing group on facebook showboating setups and gaming rooms.
> 
> so if any of you fancy joining then please do you will be more than welcome
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/gamingroomsetuplayout/


Update to my previous post still rocking this case and I love it best case I think I have used. Anyway now just added vertical GPU mount from casemods.

I think its finished it off.


----------



## bfeeny

What do you all think is the current "Big Brother" to the 540?

I have 4 GPU's in my 540 today, all air cooled (1080Ti's with blowers). It does ok. But I am upgrading to 4 2080Ti's, and although companies like Bizon and Lambda labs build 4 GPU servers around the 540, I just feel its time to move to water cooled system. 

The 540 is too small to accomodate 4 GPU water cooling. 
The 740 is too small as well (it's only marginally bigger than a 540). 
The 680X is too small, it is also just marginally bigger than a 540.

I REALLY like the "dual chamber" type cases. I am currently looking at:

Thermaltake Level 20 HT
Thermaltake View 51
Thermaltake View 71
Fractal Define XL

However as cool as those kits are, I will probably just end up with a Cooler Master Cosmos 700p (C700P). Because it can totally get it all done, even though its not dual chamber, its huge and there would be no problem putting the cooling system in.

I just wish there was something similar to a 540 but much larger, like a length/depth of around 23 or more inches and a height of around 22 or more inches.

The 540 can handle the 4 GPU's, but the thing is, when they get hot they just throttle to bring the temps down, so basically you give up 10-15% performance. I don't want that, I want my GPU's to give maximum performance, so its probably going to be a $1500 custom loop.


----------



## exadeci

How about triple chamber design? 

https://www.corsair.com/us/en/Categ...Series-1000D-Super-Tower-Case/p/CC-9011148-WW


----------



## caenlen

maynard14 said:


> Corsair 540 still kicking
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=336878&thumb=1


what monitor is that? it looks gorgeous...


----------



## bfeeny

exadeci said:


> How about triple chamber design?
> 
> https://www.corsair.com/us/en/Categ...Series-1000D-Super-Tower-Case/p/CC-9011148-WW


Well, that thing is just so. big. I like more the baby fridge look. But if I have to go with a "tower", like its looking I will need to (Cooler Master C700p), then I would prefer to keep it under 28 inches tall so I can put it under my desk


----------



## Alexba

Hey guys, anyone having vibration problems with this case? I hear a constant humming sound that is not loud but it gets into my head and it's very bothersome. When I remove the side panel it stops.

I use 3 front 120mm fans, 1 rear 120mm and 1 top 120mm. My air cooler has other 2 120mm fans in a double tower configuration. When I stop all fans except the top and the bottom-front, the humming stops. I excluded the HDD drive cage being a problem by removing it for testing.

Do I really need to use this case without the side panel to stop this annoying noise?


----------



## Somasonic

Alexba said:


> Hey guys, anyone having vibration problems with this case? I hear a constant humming sound that is not loud but it gets into my head and it's very bothersome. When I remove the side panel it stops.
> 
> I use 3 front 120mm fans, 1 rear 120mm and 1 top 120mm. My air cooler has other 2 120mm fans in a double tower configuration. When I stop all fans except the top and the bottom-front, the humming stops. I excluded the HDD drive cage being a problem by removing it for testing.
> 
> Do I really need to use this case without the side panel to stop this annoying noise?


I used some thin acoustic foam around the side panels to dampen the vibration. It was a long time ago, so can't remember where I got it from now. Maybe Amazon?


----------



## Alexba

Somasonic said:


> I used some thin acoustic foam around the side panels to dampen the vibration. It was a long time ago, so can't remember where I got it from now. Maybe Amazon?


Something like this? Thank you for the suggestion I will try that and give a feedback!


----------



## Somasonic

Alexba said:


> Something like this? Thank you for the suggestion I will try that and give a feedback!



Yeah, that's exactly the sort of thing. I can't tell how thick that is from the photo but just be aware it can make the fit of the side panel quite tight, so you don't want to go too thick. It depends on how much the foam compresses, but probably no more than about 2mm I would say. 

No problem, I hope it helps


----------



## TELVM

Just another variation on the theme after some DIY tinkering to add two bottom 140mm and one backplate 120mm fans:















































The skids raise the case giving clearance for the bottom fans to breathe properly. The spice must flow.


----------



## Alexba

TELVM said:


> Just another variation on the theme after some DIY tinkering to add two bottom 140mm and one backplate 120mm fans:
> 
> The skids raise the case giving clearance for the bottom fans to breathe properly. The spice must flow.


That looks awesome! I have a question, what is the purpose of a fan in the backplate?


----------



## TELVM

Alexba said:


> ... what is the purpose of a fan in the backplate?



Cooling the motherboard's backside, particularly the CPU & CPU-VRM area. Probably overkill but every bit helps.

Old thread on the subject: https://www.overclock.net/forum/134-cooling-experiments/1408358-fan-behind-cpu-backplate.html


----------



## starjammer

*Power button fail*

Hey, guys.

My power button has been working inconsistently lately, like I have to jiggle it for a minute or two to get it to work, which suggests to me is something wrong with the switch. Are there any aftermarket replacements for it? The Front I/O Panel replacement from Corsair costs 13 bucks which I don't want to have to pay considering it's just the switch that's wonky.


----------



## pirate d

Hi Everyone, thought i would just post an update on my corsair carbide 540 now i have vertical GPU installed. I think it gives it a lot better look.

If any of you fancy some more awesome setups and room layouts as well, then head over to our facebook group. We have over 10000 members and some really awesome kit on show. https://www.facebook.com/groups/gamingroomsetuplayout/


----------



## CptAsian

pirate d said:


> Hi Everyone, thought i would just post an update on my corsair carbide 540 now i have vertical GPU installed. I think it gives it a lot better look.
> 
> If any of you fancy some more awesome setups and room layouts as well, then head over to our facebook group. We have over 10000 members and some really awesome kit on show. https://www.facebook.com/groups/gamingroomsetuplayout/


What vertical bracket did you use and did you have to do any case cutting? Your pictures are all sideways by the way.


----------



## CptAsian

Does anybody have a GPU with a 120mm AIO in addition to a CPU AIO? If so, how did you lay everything out? I'm currently running a 140mm in the back, a 280mm rad in P/P on top for the CPU, and 3x 120mm on the front. Not sure what the best plan of action is to mount an additional 120mm rad, but maybe I could get creative and try to design/3D print a bracket to float it somewhere. If anyone has a simpler suggestion I'd love to hear it.


----------



## starjammer

CptAsian said:


> Does anybody have a GPU with a 120mm AIO in addition to a CPU AIO? If so, how did you lay everything out? I'm currently running a 140mm in the back, a 280mm rad in P/P on top for the CPU, and 3x 120mm on the front. Not sure what the best plan of action is to mount an additional 120mm rad, but maybe I could get creative and try to design/3D print a bracket to float it somewhere. If anyone has a simpler suggestion I'd love to hear it.


Do you only have fans up front? If so, you can mount the GPU AIO rad up there. It should fit, given that AIO rads are usually 30mm thick. If the GPU is exceptionally long you can mount the accompanying fans for the rad on outside front of the case.


----------



## CptAsian

starjammer said:


> Do you only have fans up front? If so, you can mount the GPU AIO rad up there. It should fit, given that AIO rads are usually 30mm thick. If the GPU is exceptionally long you can mount the accompanying fans for the rad on outside front of the case.


Ah yeah, I totally forgot front fans can be mounted between the frame and the front cover. That makes this much easier, thanks.


----------



## WaXmAn




----------



## starjammer

CptAsian said:


> Ah yeah, I totally forgot front fans can be mounted between the frame and the front cover. That makes this much easier, thanks.


It's one of the reasons why I keep loving this case lol. You might want to make a different filtering mechanism for the front now that you won't have the front filter. Either get those 120mm fan filters and put it between the fan and case, or take out the metal mesh from the from panel and put a stocking around it. makes for a good filter.


----------



## Sir Beregond

I have officially retired my just about 6 year old Air 540. In recent weeks it has become a noisy mess. Not sure the ultimate cause, but I'd guess the hard drives mounted to the bottom of the case transferring vibrations through the chassis. It reached a point where the front panel was just so noisy with rattles and vibrations last week that I had had enough. I am planning to build a new rig next year with Zen 3 and Ampere/RDNA2, but for now have transplanted into a new case.

I was set on the Fractal Design Meshify S2 till I saw how big it actual was at Micro Center and then decided I really still liked the dual chamber philosophy, so ended up with a Lian Li O-11 Dynamic (not the XL). Really happy with the build quality here.

If I had a couple of final thoughts on the Air 540, it was overall a great case. Areas to improve would be the plastic materials of the panels as it seemed to get pretty noisy over time, I had slight warping on the top panel, and along the same lines, they could have dropped the two 5.25" bays and instead had a hard drive cage there with proper vibration dampening. Having the hard drive mounts on the floor of the chassis made it loud and over time cause incessant vibration transfer into the front panel that became unbearable for a silence freak like me. It also caused problems for me mounting a 360 radiator in front the way I wanted with inlet/outlet on the bottom so just overall felt like wasted space. Otherwise, good case that was great to build in.

I suppose these days, having mechanical hard drives is becoming less prevalent, but at the time, having a proper solution for mounting would have been appreciated over the afterthought of floor mounting.


----------



## CptAsian

Sir Beregond said:


> I have officially retired my just about 6 year old Air 540. In recent weeks it has become a noisy mess. Not sure the ultimate cause, but I'd guess the hard drives mounted to the bottom of the case transferring vibrations through the chassis. It reached a point where the front panel was just so noisy with rattles and vibrations last week that I had had enough. I am planning to build a new rig next year with Zen 3 and Ampere/RDNA2, but for now have transplanted into a new case.
> 
> I was set on the Fractal Design Meshify S2 till I saw how big it actual was at Micro Center and then decided I really still liked the dual chamber philosophy, so ended up with a Lian Li O-11 Dynamic (not the XL). Really happy with the build quality here.
> 
> If I had a couple of final thoughts on the Air 540, it was overall a great case. Areas to improve would be the plastic materials of the panels as it seemed to get pretty noisy over time, I had slight warping on the top panel, and along the same lines, they could have dropped the two 5.25" bays and instead had a hard drive cage there with proper vibration dampening. Having the hard drive mounts on the floor of the chassis made it loud and over time cause incessant vibration transfer into the front panel that became unbearable for a silence freak like me. It also caused problems for me mounting a 360 radiator in front the way I wanted to so just overall felt like wasted space. Otherwise, good case that was great to build in.
> 
> I suppose these days, having mechanical hard drives is becoming less prevalent, but at the time, having a proper solution for mounting would have been appreciated over the afterthought of floor mounting.


I can see myself doing the same thing by moving to an O-11 after I retire my 540 for whatever reason that may be. Considering I still have a PC in a HAF XB, I also really like the dual chamber design and would like to continue the trend.


----------



## Sir Beregond

CptAsian said:


> I can see myself doing the same thing by moving to an O-11 after I retire my 540 for whatever reason that may be. Considering I still have a PC in a HAF XB, I also really like the dual chamber design and would like to continue the trend.


I'm waiting on a new fan controller since I lost the 5.25" bays with the new case so can't use my Lamptron controller, but preliminary testing just with manual PWM controlling in the BIOS, my noise levels are pretty good! Solved is the issue of the vibration/rattle noises I started getting which as a watercooler became a deal breaker for me with the Air 540. Overall very impressed with this case and the build quality is great. It does not have the same cheap plastics that I think just warped and wore out on the 540 after 6 years usage. I do wish the main chamber was slightly wider in the O-11, but everything fits luckily, my GPU with water block...barely. And...it has a proper hard drive cage with proper vibration dampening in the mounts in the back!


----------



## Gidione




----------



## jaebear

Any modern cases similar to this? Looking for a "compact" ATX build but it seems this style of case is not very prevalent


----------



## Pepillo

jaebear said:


> Any modern cases similar to this? Looking for a "compact" ATX build but it seems this style of case is not very prevalent


In my opinion its natural replacement is the Lian Li O11 Dynamic. Different, better quality, but similar concept. It's the change I made, from the Corsair to the Lian Li, I couldn't find anything that convinced me to replace my old 540 until I saw that O11. Very happy with the change.


----------



## Somasonic

Pepillo said:


> In my opinion its natural replacement is the Lian Li O11 Dynamic. Different, better quality, but similar concept. It's the change I made, from the Corsair to the Lian Li, I couldn't find anything that convinced me to replace my old 540 until I saw that O11. Very happy with the change.


Agreed. Not sure it will happen in the current climate, but I plan for my next build to be in the XL version of the O11.


----------



## Pepillo

Old one










New one


----------



## TeslaHUN

You cant compare them. Air 540 is a Superb airflow case ,011 dynamic is a hotbox showcase.


----------



## Pepillo

Yes, I can compare, impartially, because I have assembled the same equipment in both cases.


----------



## jaebear

My problem with the lian li is that I don't like windows at all, but they have the right idea with the backside panel. I only care about performance and silence, I dislike windows and LEDs. I may tolerate a single side window but thats it. I'm essentially looking for something that is as small as possible while still supporting an ATX or maybe EATX board, and should support 840-960+ of rad because it will run an SLI + beefy cpu. I think this corsair has the right idea but it looks plasticy/cheap and it is quite outdated. I think a perfect case for me is the caselabs S8S/S8, but it is a pain to find one since they went bankrupt. I only have NVME so a lot of the extra space can be filled with rad. I'm also considering something like Cooler Master MasterBox Q500L + external rad although I would prefer to have at least some radiator inside the case. The plan is to add a Mora3 on top of whatever I end up with.

I may even try building my own out of aluminium extrusion. I might even be able to make something shorter or more compact than the S8S because I am using a custom watercooled power supply that is extremely small (only 1.5"/4cm thick and 8-12" long) so I can shave off even more from the height (or width/depth if I do a vertically oriented motherboard)


----------



## starjammer

Hey, guys! Need some aesthetic advice. Would you think having a 360 rad (3x120) up front and a 280 rad (2x140) up top will look weird, assuming both rads will have lian li sl120 and sl140 fans inside?


----------



## mizifih

Pepillo said:


> Old one


Where did you find that fan support to fit in the HDD slider? I want that. Badly!


----------



## Pepillo

mizifih said:


> Where did you find that fan support to fit in the HDD slider? I want that. Badly!


No fan support, only thick double-sided adhesive tape to dampen vibrations on the disc removable rail 😎


----------



## bulldogger

Where can I get a replacement drive tray for the two bottom trays that hold 3.5 drives? Thanks!


----------



## benweston1981

I only came across these cases a few months ago and instantly decided to rebuild my PC into one if I found one, a month later I found one BNIB for £50 on facebook and ended up with this, front intake, top and rear exhaust with a 360mm rad on the front and a 280 rad on the top, pump res in the second compartment and personally I'm not a fan of RGB so went all dark and turned off the RGB on my ram. I fancy adding a 3rd rad into the 2nd compartment and getting my friend to 3D print me some shrouds to duct the air from the 5 1/4 bays through the rad to the rear mesh above the PSU.

There have been a couple of spec changes since this picture, I now have grey noctua fans, corsair dominator platinum ram and a commander pro with a loop temp sensor to control the fans, other than that its an MSI B550M mortar motherboard, 5950x, 32GB 3600 C14 ram, water cooled rtx 3080 with active backplate because why not and all NVME storage, a 250GB boot drive and 2TB game drive.


----------



## Abula

Anyone know if Corsair is reworking/refreshing the Air540/740? maybe with the design/look of the 4000/5000/7000?


----------



## spacemonkey99

Abula said:


> Anyone know if Corsair is reworking/refreshing the Air540/740? maybe with the design/look of the 4000/5000/7000?


Corsair x680


----------



## larvabom

I was looking forward to get Air540 which had the best airflow and simplistic look and now this? RGB's look dumb and the glass staring to look like the LIan-Li 011, all the same and boring, very boring look  I wish they would bring older cases back.


----------



## elforeign2

The 5000D Airflow is a nice case. I ended up choosing that for my new build and left my dad my AIR 540. Love the AIR 540, I will keep that case for a long time. I do hope Corsair rework it for a more modern (less RGB) look and not like the x680.


----------



## Sir Beregond

I liked my Air 540, but there were a few things I would have changed. I would have made it out of better materials. Towards the end of mine's life it was a vibration mess. Put hard drive mounts in rear, or not at all. Fan mounts on bottom. Maybe some size changes. But otherwise, I did enjoy it as a case quite a bit when I had it.


----------



## elforeign2

Sir Beregond said:


> I liked my Air 540, but there were a few things I would have changed. I would have made it out of better materials. Towards the end of mine's life it was a vibration mess. Put hard drive mounts in rear, or not at all. Fan mounts on bottom. Maybe some size changes. But otherwise, I did enjoy it as a case quite a bit when I had it.


I like your suggestions! I did not find mine vibrated much, but I did have noctua fans for everything in my case so those rubber bumpers really helped. I do find it runs louder than the Corsair 5000D so not sure what it is about the ventilation that causes that observation.

I did not like it did not come with filters for the bottom or the PSU, which really needed it because bugs and dust would find their way into my case.


----------



## Sir Beregond

elforeign2 said:


> I like your suggestions! I did not find mine vibrated much, but I did have noctua fans for everything in my case so those rubber bumpers really helped. I do find it runs louder than the Corsair 5000D so not sure what it is about the ventilation that causes that observation.
> 
> I did not like it did not come with filters for the bottom or the PSU, which really needed it because bugs and dust would find their way into my case.


I still had hard drives in mine, so that was some of the vibration source. However, was also having problems with the front panel making weird noises unless I pushed my hand against it in certain ways. Can only assume materials were getting old and starting to come apart.

Air 540 started my love for dual chamber cubical cases. I moved from it to an O11D. I have my complaints with it too, but that will largely be solves by me getting a custom front panel that isn't glass.


----------



## elforeign2

Sir Beregond said:


> I still had hard drives in mine, so that was some of the vibration source. However, was also having problems with the front panel making weird noises unless I pushed my hand against it in certain ways. Can only assume materials were getting old and starting to come apart.
> 
> Air 540 started my love for dual chamber cubical cases. I moved from it to an O11D. I have my complaints with it too, but that will largely be solves by me getting a custom front panel that isn't glass.


Right on, good luck with the custom front panel! I'm sure that will be a nice addition. Nice build too! I've got a similarly powered PC and it's nice just clicking play, setting the dials to 10 and having fun.


----------



## smokerings

I'm also still using my Air 540, currently with a 12700k and 1080ti.
I recently added a NZXT G12 and Corsair H110 cooler to my 1080ti and that was a interesting all around improvement that I wish I had done 3-4 years ago!

I also would have loved more 3.5" hard drive space along with some fan mounts in the bottom like the Air 740.
The case did and does still have some issues with vibrations and resonant noise due to build quality and the materials that were used.

Great case though!


----------



## elforeign2

smokerings said:


> I'm also still using my Air 540, currently with a 12700k and 1080ti.
> I recently added a NZXT G12 and Corsair H110 cooler to my 1080ti and that was a interesting all around improvement that I wish I had done 3-4 years ago!
> 
> I also would have loved more 3.5" hard drive space along with some fan mounts in the bottom like the Air 740.
> The case did and does still have some issues with vibrations and resonant noise due to build quality and the materials that were used.
> 
> Great case though!


Very cool, with ample space for a liquid cooler up top, home come you chose to go the air route for CPU Cooling?


----------



## bird_turglar

Can one of you air 540 owners do me a favor? I need to know what the dimensions are of the front and top fan grills. I'm making some custom panels for my HAF XB EVO, planning to incorporate existing parts from other cases to cut down on how much I have to fab from scratch. Thanks!


----------

